# Crazy conception cyber chicks! Come on over girlies!!!



## jelliebabie

ok girls. We are forming a group under the above title! We thought it was the most suitable name for us. Ttc has made us totally crazy! From checking cervix position and mucus to religiously charting and being addicted to poas! If people in the real world knew just what we where up to with all these self exams temping and self bodily examinations, they truly wouldnt understand! but look! There are so many of us, and here on bnb we unite, a crazy force to be reckoned with! we understand each other and give such needed support at such an exciting but also stressfull time. So come on girlies, join the group! We are the crazy cyber conception chicks! Show your support for one another, add the group to your signature. Xxx
Xjelliex


----------



## calliebaby

Yay....so excited!!! Can't wait for Shannon to get our siggi together....I may try to make one too....again. Maybe:haha:


----------



## molly85

:wohoo: :wohoo:
Hey ladies I have arrived. Could we possibly chart our names some where as for thlife of me I cannot remember yours Jellie.


I can not sleep have work at 7am. I am now in a vicious circle puntuated with toilet visits.


Jo


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, its diane x
But maybe we could chart it somewhere? X


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie, whats ur name? Cant remember, did u tell us? X


----------



## molly85

I am sooo jealous.I work with peoplefrom Maurtius, Philipines and Sri Lanka and they all have the most stunning national costumes and outfits they wear at home and what do we get denim. 
Your solucky you get to wear that. 
Limbo issuch a horrible place. 
Have we heard from Kim (hopin)?


----------



## molly85

P.S. i rated the thread


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I just wrote in the other thread. Okay so I was gonna work on the siggie tomorrow, but I will now:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I am worried about Kim.


----------



## confused27

hey i made a sig to see if u all like it :D


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> hey callie, whats ur name? Cant remember, did u tell us? X


It's Michelle (but my middle name is Callie).


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks jo! Thats sweet, u can try it on if ur ever over this way lol. I only wore it on my wedding, usually jeans for me too lol, but its nice to dress up as an asian wife from time to time lol. The fabrics are so pretty x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes they are so pretty I cant wait to go to INdia.


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, do u prefer callie or michelle?

Shannon lookin good girl, i have an idea though, why not design say 3 and post a poll for us to vote for the final official sigi x


----------



## confused27

girls i would like to join pleaseeeeeeeee :D


----------



## calliebaby

Callie is fine...that way there is no more confusion :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

confused27 said:


> girls i would like to join pleaseeeeeeeee :D

Of course hun :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay but I think you all will love this one!


----------



## shaerichelle

Still working on it. Hubby says its awesome.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4296014313_d63fb22b09.jpg

Here is one for now. I need to do school work and will do more tomorrow:)


----------



## calliebaby

How do I copy it?


----------



## shaerichelle

Do you like it?
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4296014313_d63fb22b09.jpg

Right click copy and save.


----------



## calliebaby

I do like it...very nice. BnB won't let me post it in my signature though. :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm let me figure it out.


----------



## jelliebabie

very cool designs shannon, ur good! Defo do a few and post a poll. Tomorrow when u have time obviously babe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4296014313_d63fb22b09_m.jpg

use that link as an image. if you have to many sigs it wont let you use it:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie- thanks. I am going to do one with hands and foot prints:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4296014313_d63fb22b09.jpg
> 
> Here is one for now. I need to do school work and will do more tomorrow:)

It's LOVELY! hey girls glad i found our new thread! lol :happydance::hugs: Woohoo!


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey girlies I was once in your team.....can I still have one or am I not allowed :cry: :cry: :cry: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Well hi Kellie, how are ya?


----------



## shaerichelle

THanks Kayla

Here is my business website Well for now.

https://www.facebook.com/shae.richelle#/pages/Portland-ME/shaes-designs/197985595163?ref=search&sid=1483883278.279853111..1


----------



## Eskimobabys

of course you can kellie!


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Well hi Kellie, how are ya?

Hey I'm ok bit fed up atm. I havent been on the other thread in ages purely because I wasnt online for a day there was like 12 pages I needed to catch up on....I didnt and trhen the pages went from 800 to over 1,000 plus i didnt think I belonged there either :cry:

Hope your all well x:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4296014313_d63fb22b09_m.jpg
> 
> use that link as an image. if you have to many sigs it wont let you use it:)

I still can't get it to post...even with deleting my other siggys. Maybe I am doing it wrong. I will try again later I guess.


----------



## calliebaby

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well hi Kellie, how are ya?
> 
> Hey I'm ok bit fed up atm. I havent been on the other thread in ages purely because I wasnt online for a day there was like 12 pages I needed to catch up on....I didnt and trhen the pages went from 800 to over 1,000 plus i didnt think I belonged there either :cry:
> 
> Hope your all well x:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Can't wait to join you over in 1st tri!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well hi Kellie, how are ya?
> 
> Hey I'm ok bit fed up atm. I havent been on the other thread in ages purely because I wasnt online for a day there was like 12 pages I needed to catch up on....I didnt and trhen the pages went from 800 to over 1,000 plus i didnt think I belonged there either :cry:
> 
> Hope your all well x:hugs:Click to expand...

o sweetie! u belong here even if you are the only one knock up! lol We want u here! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Kellie,

Callie. Are you using it as an image?


----------



## Kellie Marie

calliebaby said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well hi Kellie, how are ya?
> 
> Hey I'm ok bit fed up atm. I havent been on the other thread in ages purely because I wasnt online for a day there was like 12 pages I needed to catch up on....I didnt and trhen the pages went from 800 to over 1,000 plus i didnt think I belonged there either :cry:
> 
> Hope your all well x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Can't wait to join you over in 1stClick to expand...

I can't wait for you to come over. Although I havent introduced myself yet as I havent been to the docs (stupid I know) I'm just wayyyy to scared to do another HPT to confirm it. :witch: was due on Monday/Tues stilll no show :happydance: I have really bad constipation sorry TMI and headaches!! Other than that nothing! I mean my boobs are fine and no sickness....I dont feel pregnant!!

I will do another HPT soon but Im really scared.....I dont even know if I am pregnant how stupid is that lol! xxxx:dohh::cry::hugs:


----------



## Kellie Marie

well apart rom the HPT you guys know about! x


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> I agree Kellie,
> 
> Callie. Are you using it as an image?

I think I may need step-by-step instructions....I am computer illiterate. :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol go to signatures.

click on the mountain image with yellow sky post link in there and save:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh you can only have 3 signatures and they have to all be a certain size.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol the name is all wrong. I will change it tomorrow.


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls, after reading. I think I had a chemical.


----------



## Eskimobabys

OMG thats horrible shannon!


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Girls, after reading. I think I had a chemical.

So sorry. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I have been feeling so sick and in so much pain. I have been on the couch all day barely function. I had pregnancy symptoms and I had that BFP. I know it could have been false, but it did get darker. My breasts leaked again today. 

I am just sad.


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks girls. Hubby will be away tomorrow. SO I am sure I will be shedding tears.


----------



## Eskimobabys

awww sweet heart!!!!:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

K. Finally got it to work (thanks Shannon), but now it is huge!!! Oh well, at least I will be able to do it tomorrow when you change the words around.:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies :D

May I join??

I know a few of you, but no one very well. I'm still pretty new.

My name is Brandy, btw. 

Shannon, so sorry to hear that you're having a rough time. :hugs: You have a wonderful support group here..remember that. xo


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks girls for the love and support.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ladies
Peacelove of course u can join! The more the merrier.
And well, hello kellie m! Glad to have u back on board! Have missed u loooaaads! And done be so silly! Get your ass out and buy another hpt! Dam it, get a digi, u r days late! Itll show on that! Dont be scared! Its me that gets + then negs lol. But then my period came, ur so late! I wont take no for an answer, go get a test then a drs appointment! Wont take no for an answer xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Agreed...test test test!

I'm only 4 days late and going bonkers lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

ill be making more sigs in a bit.

Just had a horrid night last night. hubby got super upset when I started talking about a chemical. He is gone for day. I am in bed for day.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Take your time hun. What's important is that you rest and feel better. I'm sorry that you're dealing with so much at once. I hope you find peace soon and that your TTC journey ends very soon! (with a baby, that is....ok, that didn't sound the way I wanted it to lol..but Hope you know what I mean!)

<3


----------



## shaerichelle

I know what you mean. And thank you.

hubby believes there was no chemical was very angry. no he is saying sorry every other word. and I am just devastated. Im in bed and still in pain.

When are you testing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have tested 3 times over the course of 5 days or so. Last one was yesterday, it was BFN, obv. So I am going to just wait and see what happens. No more HPTs for this cycle. Waiting on AF or a blood test if I end up being extremely late. Not feeling any symptoms really..be it PMS or otherwise. It's odd, but I know my cycles are still a little screwy from coming off BCP. I had skipped 6 periods before the first one in November, so it's been tricky. 

If I've already said that, I apologize, cuz I can't keep track of what I've said where! Hate sounding like a broken record lol.

Hubby sounds a bit stressed, eh? Mine is on board for TTC but doesn't seem to like talking about it much. Men are weird sometimes...I guess they just can't see it from our side..all the pressure and worry we go through. Not to say men don't care..they are just different. They have the easy job! And also, he probably doesn't like to see you so down..can definitely understand that too.


----------



## molly85

Aww shannon, deffinatly no chance you are pregnant with a bleed?
Can anyone remember if i POAS last night? Still only that tiny bit of spotting grr. 
How is everyone today? Kellie how does it feel being our scout?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, nope:(
You said you let your pee stand yesterday.


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Brandy. HPTs sometimes are a waste. 

Yes something is up. When I told him I had a chemical he flipped. I told him I knew I was pregnant.. I know what it feels like. We cant talk about it. He got way to angry over it.


----------



## Nixilix

Can i get in on this too?!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop on and give you all an update. My hubby and I are having a day all to ourselves with a date nite included so I thought the best way to start the day would be to test (yeah, I couldn't hold out anymore.) I took a FRER test about 5 am and we couldn't really tell what the result was, but if I was calling it I would say negative. I guess it drove the hubby crazy enough that he drove to town around 9 am to buy a Clearblue digital.LOL I took it and............BFP!!!:happydance: I love the digitals that actually say "Pregnant." Definitely takes the guess work out of line reading. We are soooo exicted but I am still holding my breath a little until my blood test Monday. 
Baby dust to all of you! Thank you all so much for answering questions and being supportive.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> I agree Brandy. HPTs sometimes are a waste.
> 
> Yes something is up. When I told him I had a chemical he flipped. I told him I knew I was pregnant.. I know what it feels like. We cant talk about it. He got way to angry over it.

Ugh, that's rough. Maybe give him some time and then try to talk about it later on. He is probably feeling very pressured and worried. Anger is usually a manifestation of fear..which stems from worry. He may be worried about you and how much emotional pain you are going through. Its always easier to be angry about something than sad...especially in men. If you can, try to back off about TTC for a couple of days..I am in no way undermining your feelings or what you're going through, but he may just need some space. Maybe after that, he will come around. I sure hope so anyway!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Can i get in on this too?!


Sure dear.. Tell us a little about you.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I agree Brandy. HPTs sometimes are a waste.
> 
> Yes something is up. When I told him I had a chemical he flipped. I told him I knew I was pregnant.. I know what it feels like. We cant talk about it. He got way to angry over it.
> 
> Ugh, that's rough. Maybe give him some time and then try to talk about it later on. He is probably feeling very pressured and worried. Anger is usually a manifestation of fear..which stems from worry. He may be worried about you and how much emotional pain you are going through. Its always easier to be angry about something than sad...especially in men. If you can, try to back off about TTC for a couple of days..I am in no way undermining your feelings or what you're going through, but he may just need some space. Maybe after that, he will come around. I sure hope so anyway!Click to expand...

Brandy, Hes not here until tomorrow. In a way its helping and in a way its not. I dont know he has been acting strange last weekend and then today. He even was sure I was pregnant before I got the BFP. He was so happy. I think he needs to share his feelings, but he is a guy. We dont even talk about ttc. We just bd. he asks me my temp everyday.. even today. At least he said he was sorry .. Maybe hes worried something is wrong with him.:cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I agree Brandy. HPTs sometimes are a waste.
> 
> Yes something is up. When I told him I had a chemical he flipped. I told him I knew I was pregnant.. I know what it feels like. We cant talk about it. He got way to angry over it.
> 
> Ugh, that's rough. Maybe give him some time and then try to talk about it later on. He is probably feeling very pressured and worried. Anger is usually a manifestation of fear..which stems from worry. He may be worried about you and how much emotional pain you are going through. Its always easier to be angry about something than sad...especially in men. If you can, try to back off about TTC for a couple of days..I am in no way undermining your feelings or what you're going through, but he may just need some space. Maybe after that, he will come around. I sure hope so anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, Hes not here until tomorrow. In a way its helping and in a way its not. I dont know he has been acting strange last weekend and then today. He even was sure I was pregnant before I got the BFP. He was so happy. I think he needs to share his feelings, but he is a guy. We dont even talk about ttc. We just bd. he asks me my temp everyday.. even today. At least he said he was sorry .. Maybe hes worried something is wrong with him.:cry:Click to expand...

Yeah, I would bet he's going through a roller coaster of emotions as well..but you're right, he's a guy, and it's hard for them to share sometimes. Me and DH don't really talk about TTC either..he sometimes asks if I'm "fertile" but that's about it. Sorry that he's away..that does make it worse, I'd think. He very well could be worried something is wrong with him too..getting defensive and angry kinda says that.


----------



## Nixilix

About me... well.. Me and my hubbytobe have been wtt and this is out first month trying... im soooo obsessed with it all! Its fun (at the mo) but am thinking the first BFN will prob be a sorry sorry sight... I've bought some OPKs as had an ovary removed about 7 years ago so want to monitor things for piece of mind. Been practising the BDing but crecked my neck this morning and am in the most immense pain ever... Lets hopes its better for when the BDing really counts! x


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop on and give you all an update. My hubby and I are having a day all to ourselves with a date nite included so I thought the best way to start the day would be to test (yeah, I couldn't hold out anymore.) I took a FRER test about 5 am and we couldn't really tell what the result was, but if I was calling it I would say negative. I guess it drove the hubby crazy enough that he drove to town around 9 am to buy a Clearblue digital.LOL I took it and............BFP!!!:happydance: I love the digitals that actually say "Pregnant." Definitely takes the guess work out of line reading. We are soooo exicted but I am still holding my breath a little until my blood test Monday.
> Baby dust to all of you! Thank you all so much for answering questions and being supportive.:hugs:

HOLY BALLS CONGRATS!!!!!!!:hugs: let us know the blood results!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NurseKel!!! Oops, I missed your post somehow. CONGRATS :D:D:D :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Nixilix said:


> About me... well.. Me and my hubbytobe have been wtt and this is out first month trying... im soooo obsessed with it all! Its fun (at the mo) but am thinking the first BFN will prob be a sorry sorry sight... I've bought some OPKs as had an ovary removed about 7 years ago so want to monitor things for piece of mind. Been practising the BDing but crecked my neck this morning and am in the most immense pain ever... Lets hopes its better for when the BDing really counts! x

WELCOME! Good luck sweetie! i hope your stay in TTC is a short one!:hugs: Thanks for joining!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> About me... well.. Me and my hubbytobe have been wtt and this is out first month trying... im soooo obsessed with it all! Its fun (at the mo) but am thinking the first BFN will prob be a sorry sorry sight... I've bought some OPKs as had an ovary removed about 7 years ago so want to monitor things for piece of mind. Been practising the BDing but crecked my neck this morning and am in the most immense pain ever... Lets hopes its better for when the BDing really counts! x



Do you temp? It was the best thing I started to do. Welcome to the ttc rollercoaster as I call it. Are you past ovulation? Hope your neck feels better.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I agree Brandy. HPTs sometimes are a waste.
> 
> Yes something is up. When I told him I had a chemical he flipped. I told him I knew I was pregnant.. I know what it feels like. We cant talk about it. He got way to angry over it.
> 
> Ugh, that's rough. Maybe give him some time and then try to talk about it later on. He is probably feeling very pressured and worried. Anger is usually a manifestation of fear..which stems from worry. He may be worried about you and how much emotional pain you are going through. Its always easier to be angry about something than sad...especially in men. If you can, try to back off about TTC for a couple of days..I am in no way undermining your feelings or what you're going through, but he may just need some space. Maybe after that, he will come around. I sure hope so anyway!Click to expand...
> 
> Brandy, Hes not here until tomorrow. In a way its helping and in a way its not. I dont know he has been acting strange last weekend and then today. He even was sure I was pregnant before I got the BFP. He was so happy. I think he needs to share his feelings, but he is a guy. We dont even talk about ttc. We just bd. he asks me my temp everyday.. even today. At least he said he was sorry .. Maybe hes worried something is wrong with him.:cry:Click to expand...

im sorry to hear this :( i hope y'all get thur it!!:hugs: we love u!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nixilix said:


> About me... well.. Me and my hubbytobe have been wtt and this is out first month trying... im soooo obsessed with it all! Its fun (at the mo) but am thinking the first BFN will prob be a sorry sorry sight... I've bought some OPKs as had an ovary removed about 7 years ago so want to monitor things for piece of mind. Been practising the BDing but crecked my neck this morning and am in the most immense pain ever... Lets hopes its better for when the BDing really counts! x

Ouch, hope your neck feels better asap..especially when you need to do some serious BDing lol. GL with baby making! :hugs: I'm glad you're here. :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey y'all! no AF yet for me :happydance: im hoping i don't start until the 1st week of February bc IF my DH doesn't go to Haiti he'll be home on my OV days! FX ladies! this is a very delicate time any date changes could mess up EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!! and in the navy there ALWAYS switching DATES!:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah, I would bet he's going through a roller coaster of emotions as well..but you're right, he's a guy, and it's hard for them to share sometimes. Me and DH don't really talk about TTC either..he sometimes asks if I'm "fertile" but that's about it. Sorry that he's away..that does make it worse, I'd think. He very well could be worried something is wrong with him too..getting defensive and angry kinda says that.

I think talking about it puts more pressure. We bd enough so we dont need to. Yes hes been away all week. Come home thursday night. I started AF yesterday sucked and now he is gone again. I dont even want to really talk to him about what he is feeling. Its to hard for me to even deal with it all. 
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Nixilix

NurseKel.. Congrats to you!!! 

shaerichelle - I dont temp no, haven't looked into that! Im not past ov yet, should be around the 28th/ 30th. Going to use the opk this week to see what changes. This is going to be a rollercoster but one I'm really looking forward to boarding!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> hey y'all! no AF yet for me :happydance: im hoping i don't start until the 1st week of February bc IF my DH doesn't go to Haiti he'll be home on my OV days! FX ladies! this is a very delicate time any date changes could mess up EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!! and in the navy there ALWAYS switching DATES!:growlmad:

Awesome. Do you temp?

Stupid Navy.. Tell them he is unavailable lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hear ya...talking about something like this is quite tricky.

You don't have to bring it up at all until you're ready. Just don't internalize everything..be sure to *feel* it..cry, get angry, scream, sob...whatever you need to do, do it. We are here for you. Hey, we have the Month Of Romance coming up...I have a feeling it'll be a very lucky one! I know things seem bleak right now, but with the help of people that care, you're gonna be just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> hey y'all! no AF yet for me :happydance: im hoping i don't start until the 1st week of February bc IF my DH doesn't go to Haiti he'll be home on my OV days! FX ladies! this is a very delicate time any date changes could mess up EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!! and in the navy there ALWAYS switching DATES!:growlmad:
> 
> Awesome. Do you temp?
> 
> Stupid Navy.. Tell them he is unavailable lolClick to expand...

hahahaha right! no i don't temp anymore the temp in our home is always all over the place and i never got a consistent temp plus i started getting what the medical term is "Sleep Paralysis" but its nothing medical about it!:growlmad:

EDIT but i do have a Clear plan Fertility monitor


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I might get the fertility monitor in a few months..

What is sleep paralysis. I have hemiplegic migraines. I get paralysis in my arms and legs..like today. It was fun. I also have sleep issues.

Well that doesnt help when you are trying to temp. I have actually had my heat lower cause I have been so hot. and my temp is still above the coverline from last month.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> im sorry to hear this :( i hope y'all get thur it!!:hugs: we love u!

Thank you. Its been a rough one. Hes my only support besides you gals.

love you too.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, I have been crying all day and night. Its helping ..thankfully. Thankfully I got some movies, and unfortunately school work to keep me plenty busy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> NurseKel.. Congrats to you!!!
> 
> shaerichelle - I dont temp no, haven't looked into that! Im not past ov yet, should be around the 28th/ 30th. Going to use the opk this week to see what changes. This is going to be a rollercoster but one I'm really looking forward to boarding!

Oh, hmm I just started temping in the middle of a cycle. Its great idea.

I am not sure I will use the opks I have ..


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Oh I might get the fertility monitor in a few months..
> 
> What is sleep paralysis. I have hemiplegic migraines. I get paralysis in my arms and legs..like today. It was fun. I also have sleep issues.
> 
> Well that doesnt help when you are trying to temp. I have actually had my heat lower cause I have been so hot. and my temp is still above the coverline from last month.

its when your jolted awake and you cant move or speak :cry:its freaky and i hate it but im doing my best to battle it and i just call on jesus and that helps release me quicker


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh I might get the fertility monitor in a few months..
> 
> What is sleep paralysis. I have hemiplegic migraines. I get paralysis in my arms and legs..like today. It was fun. I also have sleep issues.
> 
> Well that doesnt help when you are trying to temp. I have actually had my heat lower cause I have been so hot. and my temp is still above the coverline from last month.
> 
> its when your jolted awake and you cant move of speak :cry:its freaky and i hate it but im doing my best to battle it and i just call on jesus and that helps release me quickerClick to expand...

Oh my :hugs: I get that when I am not sleeping. with my migraines its makes my brain slow and i talk like I had a stroke. How long have you had it? I have had mine for 5 years now.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am forcing myself to get out of bed and shower.

I am thinking of something special to do for hubby so we can make up. I dont like not having my best friend when I need him.


----------



## Eskimobabys

it started in November:( everyone thinks its a medical condition but its not i know its a spiritual attack.. 

so when does your hubby get back?


----------



## molly85

Aww Shannon He is probably just disappointed with all the stressors on you two.

God luck with the timing the AF and Navy all at once Kayla, the sleep thing sounds really horrible.

Kellie That's FANTASTIC you have been with us less time than I have I hope you pass on your luck. Good luck with the Blood tests.

Now where has Jellie and her fab Indian outfits gone?


----------



## shaerichelle

It could be one. Have you talked to a psychic or someone?
After midnight tonight. I dont think I have ever heard him say sorry so much. He went into the bathroom last night after I think he was crying cause his eyes looked it and he was sniffling. He was brutal with his words. Even about my 4 illnesses I struggle with


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I am forcing myself to get out of bed and shower.
> 
> I am thinking of something special to do for hubby so we can make up. I dont like not having my best friend when I need him.

aww u should do something special it'll lighten the mood!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo- You would think I would have a sari..my hubby grew up in India.. Im gonna get me one when we go there in a few months She was on for a breif second this am


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I am forcing myself to get out of bed and shower.
> 
> I am thinking of something special to do for hubby so we can make up. I dont like not having my best friend when I need him.
> 
> aww u should do something special it'll lighten the mood!:hugs:Click to expand...

Im thinking about it. Just dont know what. Oh hmm maybe I should get some pictures of us together and make something I might not have time. 

I hate that I am still having pregnancy symptoms..most are gone. thankfully.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> It could be one. Have you talked to a psychic or someone?
> After midnight tonight. I dont think I have ever heard him say sorry so much. He went into the bathroom last night after I think he was crying cause his eyes looked it and he was sniffling. He was brutal with his words. Even about my 4 illnesses I struggle with

im sorry! :hugs:thats so horrible! no no psychics no offense im thinking about telling my church but idk it only happens now when sams not home :cry: and one time i was laying in bed and it happened again and i was fighting it and rebuking them and then i felt a cat! i opend my eyes and there was a cat standing over my head! my head was under its belly i saw its black fur legs on both sides of my face and totally freak and thrashed and called on Jesus to help me and i was released i was at my mothers when it happen my mom hates cats and is allergic so it wasn't no pet cat but it was real i felt it and saw it and I WAS AWAKE


----------



## shaerichelle

My mom is one. I cant ask her for you. It sounds spiritual to me. Its like Sam is your protector.


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you for the congrats ladies! Jo, I know what you mean. I was thinking the same thing this morning. I have read forums for months and months, especially after being started on the Clomid. Then wouldn't you know it, when I decide to finally join ya'll it happens.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kayla, sorry to hear about the attacks. Do you meditate at all? Or do any kind of protection rituals? Sorry if that sounds cooky, but it helped me when I felt an attack a few years ago.


----------



## shaerichelle

medium 
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f.jpg
small
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> My mom is one. I cant ask her for you. It sounds spiritual to me. Its like Sam is your protector.

its okay i'll talk to my pastor but its funny you say that bc one time that it actually happen when sam was with me and it was only the 2nd time i was ever attacked and i called out for help and tried casting the demon out of my home. my back was turned to sam but it was like i was looking down on myself ??? and sam woke up and shook me as soon as he touched my i was released and i sat up and then the alarm went off and sam got up i told him "Thank you for shaking me i was being attacked" and he said "i didnt shake you..? i was asleep babe i didnt know u were being attacked im sorry!" and we went back and forth with that and he said it must of been an angle i said well someone helped me!


----------



## shaerichelle

You do have an angel keeping an eye over you. We all have an angel:) My mom tells me.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds like your guides are hard at work :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kayla, sorry to hear about the attacks. Do you meditate at all? Or do any kind of protection rituals? Sorry if that sounds cooky, but it helped me when I felt an attack a few years ago.

Thanks!! you were attacked? u mine sharing ur story?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shower time for me. the links are for the sig with the right name.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i cant add the siggy Shannon :( 
EDIT NVM i got it :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's quite a long, detailed experience, but to try to make it short:

A few years ago, out of nowhere, I felt a force..or something, sitting on my chest..I couldn't move, couldn't speak..but I knew I was in that wakefulness state, between dreaming and awake. I was looking down at myself, and watching in horror as it was crushing me...it felt so *wrong*..It just had a bad feeling to it all. Then I'd call to my spirit guides (guardian angel..whatever you choose to call em) and it was gone. This happened a few times, and I am positive it wasn't just a *dream*.

Anyway, in order to stop it all..I used meditation and also do a spiritual protection each night. I envision myself surrounded in white light..I'm in an untouchable white bubble of protection...say a prayer, speak your intentions to the universe that you wish for your guides to protect you from any entities and thank them :)

I know not everyone believes in this stuff..and that is ok! We all are entitled. I don't judge anyone on their beliefs, nor do I push mine onto others.

Hope that you find your peacefulness soon, Kayla. I know how terrifying it can be..but you are in control. You are Light and Love and you are stronger than any darkness out there. 

xo


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thank you so much PeaceLoveBaby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

I feel so left out I don't really believe in all this stuff. I'm pretty much aethiast and work in mental health so spirits are a bit beyond me. I think there is reason for everything whether it's physical or psycological. 
It's fab you all have beliefs as everyone needs something to believe in. 
Tome it sounds like you are having a panic attack in your sleep, scary at the best or times and it is good you can fight it off and stay stong as they can be crippling.

Oh Shannon thanks for remebering my pot of pee I couldn't remember which night that was. To much work. I forgot you might have a Sari. My work mates think I should go to one of their contries to get married as I love them.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> I feel so left out I don't really believe in all this stuff. I'm pretty much aethiast and work in mental health so spirits are a bit beyond me. I think there is reason for everything whether it's physical or psycological.
> It's fab you all have beliefs as everyone needs something to believe in.
> Tome it sounds like you are having a panic attack in your sleep, scary at the best or times and it is good you can fight it off and stay stong as they can be crippling.
> 
> Oh Shannon thanks for remebering my pot of pee I couldn't remember which night that was. To much work. I forgot you might have a Sari. My work mates think I should go to one of their contries to get married as I love them.

No reason to feel left out.."To Each Their Own" right? :D

I've worked in Mental Health as well...I'm a nurse. I'm kind of a weird one, I guess..as I do believe in the metaphysical world, yet I don't label myself as religious or anything. Not sure what I am! lol. Just me :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Well like PeaceLoveBaby said we all have our beliefs my husband has been attack alot so has my mom as a child she told me that something would pull the blanket over her and drag her to the end of the bed and sometimes drag her under the bed! just last week my husband was going to sleep in his rack (hes in the navy and one day outta the week he has to spend the night on the ship) he got attacked and when he open his eyes he saw two yellow glowing eyes and out step a dragon! it stood up and move pass him showing off his body and my husband cast it out and called to tell me what happened we said a prayer together covering us in the blood of Jesus and he went back to sleep alot worse things has happen to him to tho! and pretty much his whole family has been attacked at some point but they are VERY religious Christians and know how to fight them off


----------



## shaerichelle

I grew up with my mom always talking to angels thinking she was crazy, etc. Then when my son just turned one. My father passed away suddenly of a heart attack at the age of 44. (the closer I get to that age it freaks me out) That night i saw lights swirling above my bed. I knew it was him. Went back home for the funeral. Was in the bathroom and I heard footsteps and then the attic door open and close and someone walking up the stairs. No one was up there! I asked everyone have you gone upstairs nope. Every once in a while I see one crow.. Mostly when I need my dad. Or I even smell cigarette smoke. I dont smoke..neither does hubby.. My dad wasnt religous he didnt believe in that crap as he calls it.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I grew up with my mom always talking to angels thinking she was crazy, etc. Then when my son just turned one. My father passed away suddenly of a heart attack at the age of 44. (the closer I get to that age it freaks me out) That night i saw lights swirling above my bed. I knew it was him. Went back home for the funeral. Was in the bathroom and I heard footsteps and then the attic door open and close and someone walking up the stairs. No one was up there! I asked everyone have you gone upstairs nope. Every once in a while I see one crow.. Mostly when I need my dad. Or I even smell cigarette smoke. I dont smoke..neither does hubby.. My dad wasnt religous he didnt believe in that crap as he calls it.

wow thats crazy Shannon!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla, you need to do some protection thing You and your hubby. That is weird that it happens to you both. Your angels brought you two together:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

o my word girls! i want Hawaiian pizza like NOWWWWWWWW!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it is. I had cigarette smoke just this week..


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Kayla, you need to do some protection thing You and your hubby. That is weird that it happens to you both. Your angels brought you two together:)

thank you he's been attacked since he was 15! it just started with me but yes i believe god did bring us together!:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Yes it is. I had cigarette smoke just this week..

awwe is it a comfort for u when u smell ciggy smoke?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes and its the weirdest thing.
I have some hawaiaan pizza here. Drive to Maine lol

I prayed for my hubby.

Umm theses are the same tests I took. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-ovulation-test-gallery/261481-evap-line-2.html


----------



## Eskimobabys

they look pos to me :)


----------



## meeshey

Hi ladies, can i join please? followed all your stories last night (yep, read all 139 odd pages in 1ww thread!) I am currently 9 dpo but dont think its happening this month... due friday 29th... had some symptoms for a few days but now they've gone away again! :(

xx


----------



## abstersmum

hi i would love to join im joanna and have a daughter 8. i'm in my 2nd cycle but im not convinced i am ovulating, feeling rather sad and could do with some support to stop me going mad.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> they look pos to me :)

I had the same tests so I am wondering. I am telling you .. I was preggo.


----------



## meeshey

hi abstersmum, i know what youre saying about not knwing whether youre ovulating.. if i get my period by friday then i will be in my 2nd attempt! i haven't done temping or mc testing and cant make head nor tail of my ovulation pee stix!! i have come here to make new friends and learn!!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Welcome girls. I thought for sure I wasnt ovulating... SO I started temping and adding it to fertility friend.. Bam I was ovulating it told me. You should try it.


----------



## meeshey

i might be being a thicky (!)... but how do you temp or if its tmi, is there a website you can recommend?


----------



## abstersmum

think i will start temping if i get my BFN this cycle its too late to start now im on day 13


----------



## shaerichelle

Look at my shannons chart link. read that website there is a course right on the front. Take your temp about the same time everyday. for me its 7 30 am. enter it in chart.


----------



## meeshey

thanks. got totally caught up looking at charts on fertility friend... how cool and makes a lot of sense...


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> thanks. got totally caught up looking at charts on fertility friend... how cool and makes a lot of sense...

LOL I never knew they existed. I think they are great.


----------



## molly85

OPK's aren't that hard you just need to ovulate to really be able to see. Bsically if it's darker than the "control" line yopu are ovulating 24 -36 hours later


----------



## meeshey

anyone had experience of testing for pregnancy using opk's?


----------



## calliebaby

So much to catch up on since last night...Finally made it through. Hope everyone is having a nice day. AF is due today and she is a no show so far. But I am feeling extremely emotional. I got pissed off at my husband when his phone rang this morning waking me up, and then I started immediately crying. I hope if I am not preggo that AF doesn't keep me waiting.


----------



## shaerichelle

When are you testing callie? Sorry if you said.


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> anyone had experience of testing for pregnancy using opk's?



I dont recomend it it can give you false hope.

EDIT: You didnt mean for ovulation, right?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just caught up :)

Welcome new ladies! :hugs:

Callie, hope AF stays far away!

Kayla, I would suggest doing a protection before you sleep..you are a Christian, so you could very easily ask the Lord to wrap you in white light and protect you. Feel it, visualize it and believe it. Best of luck xo


----------



## meeshey

no, i did mean for pg! just dont have any pg tests at home, but plenty of ov stix! im still too early i reckon for either, only 9 dpo, how long do u think i should wait til i test?


----------



## meeshey

peacelovebaby: i see you are in south africa.. im married to a south african and living in the uk... !! still lovely and warm over there?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> peacelovebaby: i see you are in south africa.. im married to a south african and living in the uk... !! still lovely and warm over there?

Aww cool! I am American, married to a S. African :D

Yep, still amazingly warm n sunny here. Loving it. How is the uk? Cold, I'm guessing!


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Jellie is married to someone from Pakistan and in UK. My hubby is from India:)

I would wait until AF is due. It drives you crazy getting BFNs! Believe me. I got two positives after my period was due. Well now I have my period, but anyways, The BFNs make you more stressed.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> peacelovebaby: i see you are in south africa.. im married to a south african and living in the uk... !! still lovely and warm over there?
> 
> Aww cool! I am American, married to a S. African :D
> 
> Yep, still amazingly warm n sunny here. Loving it. How is the uk? Cold, I'm guessing!Click to expand...

Awesome:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Just caught up :)
> 
> Welcome new ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Callie, hope AF stays far away!
> 
> Kayla, I would suggest doing a protection before you sleep..you are a Christian, so you could very easily ask the Lord to wrap you in white light and protect you. Feel it, visualize it and believe it. Best of luck xo

Thanks Peace i'll try that!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> they look pos to me :)
> 
> I had the same tests so I am wondering. I am telling you .. I was preggo.Click to expand...

i know u were u had some deffo preggo sims i hate u had a chemical:nope::hugs: i hope this cycle brings u a sticky bean!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kayla. I hope so too. My symptoms are almost gone except the naseua and breasts hurting. I miss the smile on my hubbys face when we talked about it.


----------



## meeshey

***jealous*** of your sun!! cold, drizzly, and overcast today. watched hubby play rugby... now under a duvet whilst he watches yet more rugby on TV!! look at us with our overseas men!! where in south africa are you peacelove?

thanks shaerichelle, i will wait til at least thursd... dont think its going to happen this month as only first month really trying. Had contraceptive implant in for 3 years and had it taken out in november... cycles have been 33 days, and then last cycle was 23 days! aagghh, so dont even know when i really ovulated although had a good guess!

My friend literally did it every day and was preggo within a month.. does that really work? i don't think i can do it every day!! lol!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

meeshey said:



> i might be being a thicky (!)... but how do you temp or if its tmi, is there a website you can recommend?

u van orally or vag with a basal thermometer its better to use a basal bc there more accurate! and if ur a month breather do it vag bc oral will have ur temps all over the place! GL:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Meeshey, I'm in Cape Town. Hubby has been waiting VERY impatiently to find out if he got World Cup tickets. These guys and their sports lol. Silly boys.

DH used to work in London..that's where he was when I met him, so I spent about 3 months there a few years ago. I looooved it there..so beautiful and different than where I grew up.


----------



## meeshey

wowser kayla, you are v clued up.... ***jealous***!!

gonna do some reading up over the weekend :coffee:

Thank you :)


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> ***jealous*** of your sun!! cold, drizzly, and overcast today. watched hubby play rugby... now under a duvet whilst he watches yet more rugby on TV!! look at us with our overseas men!! where in south africa are you peacelove?
> 
> thanks shaerichelle, i will wait til at least thursd... dont think its going to happen this month as only first month really trying. Had contraceptive implant in for 3 years and had it taken out in november... cycles have been 33 days, and then last cycle was 23 days! aagghh, so dont even know when i really ovulated although had a good guess!
> 
> My friend literally did it every day and was preggo within a month.. does that really work? i don't think i can do it every day!! lol!!

BD? Well we do and I was preggo.

The contraceptive implant can mess up your cycles. I think it takes some time to sort them out.


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> wowser kayla, you are v clued up.... ***jealous***!!
> 
> gonna do some reading up over the weekend :coffee:
> 
> Thank you :)


She knows what shes talking about:)


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Meeshey, I'm in Cape Town. Hubby has been waiting VERY impatiently to find out if he got World Cup tickets. These guys and their sports lol. Silly boys.
> 
> DH used to work in London..that's where he was when I met him, so I spent about 3 months there a few years ago. I looooved it there..so beautiful and different than where I grew up.

cool, my hub is from north west province (farmer town!) and completely land locked, no seaside for miles and miles!!. if we ever relocated to SA it would deffo be to cape town... lush!:hugs:


----------



## meeshey

shaerichelle said:


> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> ***jealous*** of your sun!! cold, drizzly, and overcast today. watched hubby play rugby... now under a duvet whilst he watches yet more rugby on TV!! look at us with our overseas men!! where in south africa are you peacelove?
> 
> thanks shaerichelle, i will wait til at least thursd... dont think its going to happen this month as only first month really trying. Had contraceptive implant in for 3 years and had it taken out in november... cycles have been 33 days, and then last cycle was 23 days! aagghh, so dont even know when i really ovulated although had a good guess!
> 
> My friend literally did it every day and was preggo within a month.. does that really work? i don't think i can do it every day!! lol!!
> 
> BD? Well we do and I was preggo.
> 
> The contraceptive implant can mess up your cycles. I think it takes some time to sort them out.Click to expand...

BD every day! yikes! i think i'll need to prepare!! lol!! ty xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

BD everyday? I don't think I could do that either! And I *KNOW* DH couldn't lol, he has a hard enough time keeping up with me


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. My hubby and I met a year ago today. In 2 months we will be together for a year. And we have pretty much BD everday since then. we miss days, but most of the time we BD. I cant keep up with him. You would think he is 20.


----------



## Eskimobabys

my DH wants it EVERYDAY! i dont lol i heard BDing every other day actually increase's your chances a whole lot more


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm actually jealous..I'm lucky to BD once a week!!! lol...Unless its fertile time, that's when I crack the whip.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy lol. How old is DH? Mine is almost 37 going on 21.

Kayla, its supposed to be better (every other day), but DH and I well. Its a connection/spiritual thing :haha:


----------



## abstersmum

i've heard every other day is best it helps to build up the amount of sperm produced


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe they say that cause they think there are not crazy enough people to BD everday.:haha: :blush:


----------



## grrlmom

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> BD everyday? I don't think I could do that either! And I *KNOW* DH couldn't lol, he has a hard enough time keeping up with me

We've been BDing every day since we decided to ttc (every day that I'm not bleeding, that is), but neither of us likes it much.
We're typically more of a "once a week" type of couple. :lol:

BDing has come to consist of OH masturbating until he's almost ready, and then finishing in me.
Which makes it a lot easier on both of us.
It's distasteful, but I'm not fooling around: I was to be pregnant within the next few months. I intend to be.
At my age, I don't feel like I have a lot of time.
This is necessary right now to accomplish our goal, and that's how we're looking at it.
Time enough to worry about our sex life later; right now, the name of the game is "procreation", baby! :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy I see you are ttc#2? Me too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I am 26 and DH is 27. lol...Been married for 3.5 years. 

I think is problem is actually a chemical/libido thing. He is VERY loving and affectionate..but when it comes to BD'ing, he just doesn't have it in him. I love him to bits, just need to fix that lil imbalance :D He deals with a lot of stress daily, so it's not too surprising.

Not complaining too much though..I am his world and he still lets me know that. :)


----------



## shaerichelle

grrlmom said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> BD everyday? I don't think I could do that either! And I *KNOW* DH couldn't lol, he has a hard enough time keeping up with me
> 
> We've been BDing every day since we decided to ttc (every day that I'm not bleeding, that is), but neither of us likes it much.
> We're typically more of a "once a week" type of couple. :lol:
> 
> BDing has come to consist of OH masturbating until he's almost ready, and then finishing in me.
> Which makes it a lot easier on both of us.
> It's distasteful, but I'm not fooling around: I was to be pregnant within the next few months. I intend to be.
> At my age, I don't feel like I have a lot of time.
> This is necessary right now to accomplish our goal, and that's how we're looking at it.
> Time enough to worry about our sex life later; right now, the name of the game is "procreation", baby! :happydance:Click to expand...

You are a funny gal. How long have you been trying again? Do you feel any symptoms even though those tests did that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> Brandy I see you are ttc#2? Me too.

Yes :D

I have a 10 yr old daughter from a previous relationship. This will be his first baby!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I am 26 and DH is 27. lol...Been married for 3.5 years.
> 
> I think is problem is actually a chemical/libido thing. He is VERY loving and affectionate..but when it comes to BD'ing, he just doesn't have it in him. I love him to bits, just need to fix that lil imbalance :D He deals with a lot of stress daily, so it's not too surprising.
> 
> Not complaining too much though..I am his world and he still lets me know that. :)

Aww my hubby is the same way. Have you tried vitamins for him?
Stress can kill the libido.

When I was married to my ex ..well we had so little sex I wonder how I got pregnant..:haha: he just didnt care too. :growlmad:


----------



## meeshey

im think we're (i'm!) going to try for every other day next month and see where that gets us... also want to start charting... how exciting! i like the idea of doing something every day... this sitting and symptom spotting just gets you excited for nothing and i think puts symptoms in your brain when you dont actually have them! i told my hub and he said " you're just feeling things you've read about... let mother nature take her course and relax" ... i think he's on to me!...lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Brandy I see you are ttc#2? Me too.
> 
> Yes :D
> 
> I have a 10 yr old daughter from a previous relationship. This will be his first baby!Click to expand...

Aww. This will be my hubbies 3rd. :haha: his daughters are 10 &12 from his previous marriage(hes in trouble they are beautiful) and my son is 7 from my previous marriage. They first met let april and started in as siblings that were so perfect for each other:)


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> im think we're (i'm!) going to try for every other day next month and see where that gets us... also want to start charting... how exciting! i like the idea of doing something every day... this sitting and symptom spotting just gets you excited for nothing and i think puts symptoms in your brain when you dont actually have them! i told my hub and he said " you're just feeling things you've read about... let mother nature take her course and relax" ... i think he's on to me!...lol!

my hubby said that until he saw the leakage on my shirt :blush: 
Temping is a great way to get to know your body.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I am 26 and DH is 27. lol...Been married for 3.5 years.
> 
> I think is problem is actually a chemical/libido thing. He is VERY loving and affectionate..but when it comes to BD'ing, he just doesn't have it in him. I love him to bits, just need to fix that lil imbalance :D He deals with a lot of stress daily, so it's not too surprising.
> 
> Not complaining too much though..I am his world and he still lets me know that. :)
> 
> Aww my hubby is the same way. Have you tried vitamins for him?
> Stress can kill the libido.
> 
> When I was married to my ex ..well we had so little sex I wonder how I got pregnant..:haha: he just didnt care too. :growlmad:Click to expand...

We have just started him on vitamins. Stress is the killer for sure..but hard to avoid that. I'm really trying to just be relaxed and remind him that he's my Wonderwall :D Of course, I get crazy obsessed with TTC but try not to pressure him at all about it. Ah this lovely baby making game that we ladies have to deal with!


----------



## meeshey

i keep pulling up my shirt in the bedroom going..."they're bigger aren't they?"


----------



## grrlmom

shaerichelle said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> You are a funny gal. How long have you been trying again? Do you feel any symptoms even though those tests did that.
> 
> Best I remember, we decided to start trying on Dec 11th. It was a Friday.
> And we started that very day.
> So... a cycle and a half, now?
> 
> I don't know about symptoms. My spotting has tapered off again to nothing... usually by this time it would've picked up and gone into full AF mode by now.
> My boobs seem swollen, which is unusual, because I'm generally a pretty small-boobed person, so this is quite noticeable. But they're not sore anymore.
> 
> I don't know. *sigh*
> 
> We shall just have to wait a few more days and see.
> OH is taking me to a movie tonight, to get my mind off this! :)Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

grrlmom said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> You are a funny gal. How long have you been trying again? Do you feel any symptoms even though those tests did that.
> 
> Best I remember, we decided to start trying on Dec 11th. It was a Friday.
> And we started that very day.
> So... a cycle and a half, now?
> 
> I don't know about symptoms. My spotting has tapered off again to nothing... usually by this time it would've picked up and gone into full AF mode by now.
> My boobs seem swollen, which is unusual, because I'm generally a pretty small-boobed person, so this is quite noticeable. But they're not sore anymore.
> 
> I don't know. *sigh*
> 
> We shall just have to wait a few more days and see.
> OH is taking me to a movie tonight, to get my mind off this! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine were too they are going down. My nipples still hurt. Sometimes you spot around your period. Do you know for sure when you Oed.
> 
> I wish my hubby was here to take me somewhere. I am going crazy.Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> i keep pulling up my shirt in the bedroom going..."they're bigger aren't they?"

lol I am sure he likes getting flashed!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my goodness..I wish I could get into the chatroom, itd be cool to chat realtime with all of you lovely ladies. Have to be a member for a month though. Rawr


----------



## grrlmom

shaerichelle said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> You are a funny gal. How long have you been trying again? Do you feel any symptoms even though those tests did that.
> 
> Best I remember, we decided to start trying on Dec 11th. It was a Friday.
> And we started that very day.
> So... a cycle and a half, now?
> 
> I don't know about symptoms. My spotting has tapered off again to nothing... usually by this time it would've picked up and gone into full AF mode by now.
> My boobs seem swollen, which is unusual, because I'm generally a pretty small-boobed person, so this is quite noticeable. But they're not sore anymore.
> 
> I don't know. *sigh*
> 
> We shall just have to wait a few more days and see.
> OH is taking me to a movie tonight, to get my mind off this! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Mine were too they are going down. My nipples still hurt. Sometimes you spot around your period. Do you know for sure when you Oed.
> 
> I wish my hubby was here to take me somewhere. I am going crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don't know for sure that I did. I don't temp or any of that.
> I hope I did. :shrug:
> I don't see any evidence that I didn't. But who knows?Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> We have just started him on vitamins. Stress is the killer for sure..but hard to avoid that. I'm really trying to just be relaxed and remind him that he's my Wonderwall :D Of course, I get crazy obsessed with TTC but try not to pressure him at all about it. Ah this lovely baby making game that we ladies have to deal with!

Maybe they will help. I heard GNC has some good ones with horny goat weed in it :haha: its supposed to be something like viagra/

Its is awesome. I call it the rollercoaster ride. With my son tried once and knew i was pregnant within 3 weeks. I felt I was though...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hmm.changed my Ov date manually on FF..only cuz I'm pretty sure I miscalculated bigtime. It's still prob not accurate, so I'm not taking it as fact either way. Just waiting for AF!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh my goodness..I wish I could get into the chatroom, itd be cool to chat realtime with all of you lovely ladies. Have to be a member for a month though. Rawr

Or I thought 100 posts. have you tried?


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hmm.changed my Ov date manually on FF..only cuz I'm pretty sure I miscalculated bigtime. It's still prob not accurate, so I'm not taking it as fact either way. Just waiting for AF!

Dips are good I guess during o as long as they stay above the coverline.


----------



## meeshey

you ladies can't leave me here when you go to the chatrooms!! i only joined a couple of days ago!!! eek!! 
grrlmom: i agree , im not temping but think i felt myself ovulate.. sharp twinge in ovary area... then about 3 days after that, i decided to pee on an ovulation stick, just to see what would happen... it was negative... lol!!!


----------



## meeshey

i think its 1 month membership and 100+ posts...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have nooo idea what my coverline is either!..Just started temping

Haha, I'm not leaving for the chat room..but it's a month of membership AND 100+ posts. Odd! That's ok :D


----------



## meeshey

ok techie question.. how do you get all your signatures and stuff? espec was the cyber chicks one...


----------



## grrlmom

meeshey said:


> i think its 1 month membership and 100+ posts...

You are correct. i just tried to get in. Lol.
It makes sense.
They just want to make sure we're not trolls before they allow us access to the inner sanctum. ;)


----------



## abstersmum

i would love to know how to link my journal


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You have to go to "cp" up there on the toolbar..control panel. And then in the lefthand column you will see "edit signature". You then can copy a link of an image you want there (I will have to paste the link to the conception chicks thingy afterwards) and then you'd press the little icon with the yellow mountain on it and put that link in there and save. 

Ok, I totally confused myself trying to type that out. I'm not the best person to ask, i think!! lol


----------



## meeshey

grrlmom said:


> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> i think its 1 month membership and 100+ posts...
> 
> You are correct. i just tried to get in. Lol.
> It makes sense.
> They just want to make sure we're not trolls before they allow us access to the inner sanctum. ;)Click to expand...

i think im destined to be a troll forever!! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

everytime I go into chat no one is in there.

here is the link to the sig. https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg

I might make some other ones.. not sure. That one will have to do for now:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

abstersmum said:


> i would love to know how to link my journal

You'd go where you edit your siggy, and click the little earth thing with the paperclip looking thing in it..paste the link to your journal (the address you get when you are on the first page of your journal) and tah dah!

Confusing again. I do apologize in advance lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> i would love to know how to link my journal
> 
> You'd go where you edit your siggy, and click the little earth thing with the paperclip looking thing in it..paste the link to your journal (the address you get when you are on the first page of your journal) and tah dah!
> 
> Confusing again. I do apologize in advance lol.Click to expand...

Ok oops..sorry. Forgot you can first type whatever you want it to say "My journal" etc, then highlight it, THEN press the earthy button and link into that space. Hope you can decipher this.


----------



## shaerichelle

Phew Brandy good thing your brain is working. Mine is having a hard time doing school work


----------



## meeshey

ok... how's this??
(crossing fingers!)


----------



## meeshey

oh no... image not there.... aagghhh,,,


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> Phew Brandy good thing your brain is working. Mine is having a hard time doing school work

I wouldn't go THAT far. :wacko:

I am supposed to be studying for a HUGE test coming up in a few weeks. I have to know the whole textbook *worried*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> oh no... image not there.... aagghhh,,,

Did you paste in the link that Shannon posted?


----------



## molly85

Ohh time to do my OV stick how long will it take for pee to get to room tempreture? Think i can do my PG test at body tempreture. 
Wish it would get working


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Phew Brandy good thing your brain is working. Mine is having a hard time doing school work
> 
> I wouldn't go THAT far. :wacko:
> 
> I am supposed to be studying for a HUGE test coming up in a few weeks. I have to know the whole textbook *worried*Click to expand...

What are you taking. I have two classes. Tomorrow I have 2 quizes and 4 assignments due. nothing is done.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Ohh time to do my OV stick how long will it take for pee to get to room tempreture? Think i can do my PG test at body tempreture.
> Wish it would get working

you should see how long it takes. Are you using first morning urine.


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> oh no... image not there.... aagghhh,,,
> 
> Did you paste in the link that Shannon posted?Click to expand...

yep, clicked on the mountain button and pasted the link...


----------



## grrlmom

meeshey said:


> grrlmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> i think its 1 month membership and 100+ posts...
> 
> You are correct. i just tried to get in. Lol.
> It makes sense.
> They just want to make sure we're not trolls before they allow us access to the inner sanctum. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> i think im destined to be a troll forever!! :haha:Click to expand...

No, "troll" would be, like... if we were really not the ttc-women we're pretending to be, but some sort of depraved men with a fetish for pregnant and ttc ladies.

Or if we were crackheads offering to sell our babies to the highest bidder.

Or, hmm, let's see... oh, if we were herbal supplement peddlers, here to dispense inaccurate medical information and try to push our products on forum members.

You get the idea.
Trolls are people who join forums under false pretenses, and who are really something other than what they're claiming to be, and who usually have an agenda of some sort (often their agenda is simply to make trouble).
100 posts might not be enough to spot them. But after a month... I'm sure they'd show their true colors. Lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Phew Brandy good thing your brain is working. Mine is having a hard time doing school work
> 
> I wouldn't go THAT far. :wacko:
> 
> I am supposed to be studying for a HUGE test coming up in a few weeks. I have to know the whole textbook *worried*Click to expand...
> 
> What are you taking. I have two classes. Tomorrow I have 2 quizes and 4 assignments due. nothing is done.Click to expand...


I am a nurse..an LPN and working on getting my RN degree. I am doing a at-your-own-pace type of program because it's an American degree and I'm testing from S. Africa..so have to do computer tests. There are 7 big tests, then clinicals I'll have to go back to the states to do...Then I'm eligible for boards. AHHH!!

I am on my 5th test now. We have to know a whole book before we schedule it..so I scheduled mine for Feb 17th.


----------



## meeshey

grrlmom: :happydance: lol lol lol

There really are some sickos out there then. no, am no troll. was thinking you meant people who sit in on a saturday night writing in forums, with a duvet and a cat!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow thats a lot of work. I am doing at home thing too. I feel like pulling my hair out.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> oh no... image not there.... aagghhh,,,
> 
> Did you paste in the link that Shannon posted?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, clicked on the mountain button and pasted the link...Click to expand...

Ok, maybe try pasting the link in your siggy space, highlight it, then click the mtn pic? Not sure!


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> grrlmom: :happydance: lol lol lol
> 
> There really are some sickos out there then. no, am no troll. was thinking you meant people who sit in on a saturday night writing in forums, with a duvet and a cat!!

You got it! I have a heated blanket lol.


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> oh no... image not there.... aagghhh,,,
> 
> Did you paste in the link that Shannon posted?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, clicked on the mountain button and pasted the link...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, maybe try pasting the link in your siggy space, highlight it, then click the mtn pic? Not sure!Click to expand...

sorted! thx... feel like im in the gang now! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Where is Jellie?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> grrlmom: :happydance: lol lol lol
> 
> There really are some sickos out there then. no, am no troll. was thinking you meant people who sit in on a saturday night writing in forums, with a duvet and a cat!!

*looks at kitty cat bathing herself to my right...books on my left...* :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> sorted! thx... feel like im in the gang now! lol

Yay! Great :D


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> meeshey said:
> 
> 
> grrlmom: :happydance: lol lol lol
> 
> There really are some sickos out there then. no, am no troll. was thinking you meant people who sit in on a saturday night writing in forums, with a duvet and a cat!!
> 
> *looks at kitty cat bathing herself to my right...books on my left...* :blush:Click to expand...

*looks at cat who is looking / staring straight back and sighs...* :thumbup:


----------



## abstersmum

peace you are a true techie thank you x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

abstersmum said:


> peace you are a true techie thank you x

lol not at all..but you're very welcome xo


----------



## shaerichelle

<---------no cats Allergic.


----------



## meeshey

check my sig out now... *requesting to be tech support for this forum when peace love is not here* lol!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome job. high five.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> When are you testing callie? Sorry if you said.

I am going to try and hold off until Monday if I can. I think that I may have ovulated late this month...around cd19 or so. My temps are still up, so that is good.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im trying to figure out how to talk to hubby about our loss. I know he cried last night without me I saw his eyes heard his sniffles. I am still feeling the pain in my body. I cant stop crying. He doesnt believe I had a chemical. However he said to me I know you are pregnant the other day. Then the positive tests and now all this. Help.


----------



## meeshey

now guess what i'm watching.... my husband and his brother playing modern warfare on the xbox... dull dull!! and they're also talking afrikaans in which im not fluent... parallel universe, thank you so much for this thread!!


----------



## abstersmum

good luck with the testing hope you get your BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

Looks good Callie:) Thats what mine looked like last month.


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> now guess what i'm watching.... my husband and his brother playing modern warfare on the xbox... dull dull!! and they're also talking afrikaans in which im not fluent... parallel universe, thank you so much for this thread!!

My hubby talk tamil to his family on the phone. I understand


----------



## molly85

Whoops 1 quilt and a dog the size of cat sniffing its bum.

Shannon it's just pee my OV sticks dont like FMU so as i need to pee in a pot i do them at the same time little routine going now. Agnus and prepregnancy vitamins in the morning. Agnus and evening primrose in the evening if needed. Just need the bleeding now or a couple of positives.

How come I don't get an international OH everyone else has 1.

I'v just quit my nursing course I need the money and being pregnant would be to hard on the course. I an go back in October or next year would you leave a reasonably new born in day care if I got my system working?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, :( Sorry hun. I know it's been so rough on you. I'm not sure how you should approach hubby about it all. Maybe let him sort through his feelings for a little bit, then just ask "do you want to talk about it?" or TELL him that you NEED to talk about it and need him to support you. It's very touchy. Hope you figure out what to do...I believe you will find the words when the moment is right.

Meeshey lol..Afrikaans, I can't get at all either. Unless its 7de laan with subtitles!

Callie, good luck!!!! Fx'd


----------



## meeshey

shaerichelle said:


> Im trying to figure out how to talk to hubby about our loss. I know he cried last night without me I saw his eyes heard his sniffles. I am still feeling the pain in my body. I cant stop crying. He doesnt believe I had a chemical. However he said to me I know you are pregnant the other day. Then the positive tests and now all this. Help.

that's so sad... my hb would be the same... he would completely clam up and not want to talk... all you can do is maybe try to tell him that you want to talk about it, to help heal you and that would make you feel better knowing you can talk to each other... not to simplify things but it is so true that a problem shared is a problem halved. Maybe say to him " lets talk about this on Monday".. he's then not under pressure right away and will know the chat is coming... he might be willing you to open the door to conversation right now. He's prob feeling like he's somehow to blame and when men get their old pride hit, they go down... he'll come up again, just let him lick his wounds, but also tell him you need his support asap... together you will get through this, together you are stronger. Worries in one mind can make you feel so alone, just go and hold his hand, and by default, he's holding your hand too....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## molly85

Oh shannon I know what your talking about if your not fluent you can still pick up whats being said so easily. 

Maybe sit him down tell him you need to talk so you can be a team once again, find out what he thinks has happened and how he feels and explain that chemical can happen and makes you seem pregnant.


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shannon, :( Sorry hun. I know it's been so rough on you. I'm not sure how you should approach hubby about it all. Maybe let him sort through his feelings for a little bit, then just ask "do you want to talk about it?" or TELL him that you NEED to talk about it and need him to support you. It's very touchy. Hope you figure out what to do...I believe you will find the words when the moment is right.
> 
> Meeshey lol..Afrikaans, I can't get at all either. Unless its 7de laan with subtitles!
> 
> Callie, good luck!!!! Fx'd

OMG, i loved 7 de laan, was in sa for a month in july last year, and was totally hooked on that witch having the affair with the older guy (can't remember their names! ) and the girl who went a bit crazy and was sectioned! I bet its changed loads in 6 months!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! I don't really watch the show..I just see it on sometimes!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you ladies. You all are so great. :hugs:

As I tried to explain to him I dont care what the HPT said. I feel pregnant and now I have my period and its horrid pain..that I have never had before SO that makes me think and feel the way I do


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol! I don't really watch the show..I just see it on sometimes!

in fairness it was the only thing on with subtitles.... the only other option was BBC london or Kowee....!! (my hub has 4 yr old niece)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well it's nearly 1 am here..so it's bedtime for me. I will study tomorrow haha.

Hope you feel better soon, Shannon.

Nice to meet all of you! And so happy to have a group of ladies to talk to about this rollercoaster with.

Goodbye for now! xoxoxoxo


----------



## shaerichelle

night Brandy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is me and hubby.
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2696/4298231645_0c6a9d7691.jpg


----------



## abstersmum

shannon i kind of know what you are going through i was convinced i was pregnant i had all the signs going yet no bfp i was so down, i started using opk this month and now i dont think im ovulating


----------



## shaerichelle

You should really temp.

I had the bfp thats what makes it worse.


----------



## abstersmum

think i will start temping next cycle i hold out no hope for this one, i will start reading up on it


----------



## meeshey

nighty night... lekke slaap (sleep well!) xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I think its a great idea. Temping helped me to figure out a lot.


----------



## meeshey

lovely photo Shannon....:hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

i wasnt going to do it as i'm not a morning person i barely manage a cup of tea before i go to work.


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you about the photo. 

The keep to temping is doing it first thing in the morning. Right beofre you move out of bed and talk.


----------



## abstersmum

i was thinking about putting my oh on vitamins i saw some in boots for men trying to concieve has anyone else tried this, or any other tips you may have i'm willing to try it all (exept needles - so scared of them)


----------



## shaerichelle

We havent done that yet. Thought I was the problem. Going on our 6th month.


----------



## abstersmum

i just thought every little helps and my oh is 45 now (im 27)


----------



## molly85

My OH is now on Vitamins as well as me. He hates swallowing tablets so he has the disovable stuff. He won't eat veg regularly or fruit so he knows it is good for him and the little guys.


----------



## meeshey

going to sign off for tonight lovely ladies... sweet dreams y'all and chat again v soon....

xoxoxoxox


----------



## abstersmum

night


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night ladies. I am signing off too. GOtta do hw. lots of it.


----------



## molly85

Night


----------



## shaerichelle

Didnt get much hw done. Cant concetrate So I am going to bed for the night.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Looks good Callie:) Thats what mine looked like last month.

This was my first month temping. It is still really confusing to me. No af yet. I had dinner and thought I was going to throw up. I get like that sometimes before my period though. 
I never thought that I would sleep next to my cell phone (to wake me up at 6:30 every morning) and my thermometer so I don't have to move to take my temp. But, my temps seem to be more accurate now that I am doing that. I am determined to wait until monday to test..but if I can't take ti, I have a test ready for tomorrow. I think that will put me around 11dpo. Hopefully not too too soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Looks good Callie:) Thats what mine looked like last month.
> 
> This was my first month temping. It is still really confusing to me. No af yet. I had dinner and thought I was going to throw up. I get like that sometimes before my period though.
> I never thought that I would sleep next to my cell phone (to wake me up at 6:30 every morning) and my thermometer so I don't have to move to take my temp. But, my temps seem to be more accurate now that I am doing that. I am determined to wait until monday to test..but if I can't take ti, I have a test ready for tomorrow. I think that will put me around 11dpo. Hopefully not too too soon.Click to expand...

What test are you going to use?


----------



## shaerichelle

I had a dream.. my dad took my daughters hand and she had her teddy bear hanging and he guided her to the light.:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

hello ladies! Phew, just read the past 18 pages! Calliebabie, u shud test in the morning, i hate all the suspense lol and we are due another bfp to keep the morale going lol.
Shannon, hope everything gets sorted very soon with hubby, and lovely photo btw, u are a very cute couple!x
Congratulations nursekel, wish u a happy n healthy 9months!
Kayla, those sleep attacks sounds real scary, hope they stay away!
And hello and welcome to the new girls, nice to have u on board x


----------



## jelliebabie

was at the pictures and watched avator, for all of yous that havent seen it, its in 3d and i can highly reccomend it, it was really good! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, did u have a daughter? X


----------



## shaerichelle

It is an awesome flick.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon, did u have a daughter? X

No I believe that is what I was pregnant with. Been dreaming of her since September.


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmom-Jo I just read your journal. When you get EWCM just BD lol. Thats what I would do. But taking the temp will help.


----------



## jelliebabie

im sure u will have ur daughter soon shan x


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so. This whole chemical thing is hard. Thankfully I have you gals.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night girlies. I need to go back to sleep..again.


----------



## calliebaby

I have two digis and two where two lines should show. I am going to save the digis for wednesday I think.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good morning lovelies!

Shannon, sorry about the dream :( That's so very hard, I'm sure. :hugs: You're gonna get your sweet baby very soon..and I can't wait to follow your journey! xo

Hi Jellie, thanks for the welcome :D

Callie, GL with testing if you end up doing one today. :D


----------



## meeshey

good morning all! 

Jellie: thanks for the welcome! :D

I dreamt about snow in the height of summer last night! and I was trying to get out of going to work!! lol. nothing about babies...grrr.

a sweet day of doing nothing for me today. Am up early to catch up on some tv... lovely.

chat later xxxx

Edit: Shannon: just read about your dream... i sound so insensitive now....your mind can play horrible tricks on you. sorry xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey peacelove and meeshey, where abouts in your cycles are you girls? How long ttc? Sorry if u have already mentioned this info, i have a memory like a seive! And meeshey, with our crappy british weather i wouldnt be surprised if your dream comes true! But i sure hope not! Weve had enough of the white stuff!
Shannon, how are you today?
Callie b, have u tested yet? Let us knw!
Im going to move my horse today, i realised that the woman who had her on loan wasnt looking after her Right and thats why she ended up ill. She hasnt been feeding her properly! Shes lucky shes ok, if id lost her that woman would see the bad side of me, not nice! Anyway, my friend is going to take her so she will be totallly pampered! Xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jellie, I am totally lost as to where I am in my cycle..I first thought I was about 17 DPO..now I'm thinking I am more around 13-14 DPO lol. I only started temping about 6 days ago, so this cycle is pretty much busto. I am waiting for AF to show up. *if* I am only 14 DPO or so, the 3 past tests that I took were way way too early!

Not feeling any kind of symptoms though. Just lots of waiting. This is a longer cycle than the last one..I've had some troubles since going off the pill. Went off in June and didn't have a period till November! So still tryin to get straightened out. Arghhhh.

GM, meeshey..lol your dream sounds funny. Maybe us talking about weather triggered that one. What TV shows are you into?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey peacelovebaby, whats ur name btw?
When did you last test?
Alot of woman dont have any smptoms till 6wks gone or longer! So u never know! Gud luck xx

I am now on cd6 so getting prepared for my bd marathon lol, have kept hubby hanging on a string so he has plenty of lIbido to keep going over those 5 days lol. Any other time is a waste of babyjuice lol. Ovulated cd 15-17 last month, spent so much on opks am not gonna bother using them this month! If i wasnt testing 3x day i wud have missed the surge! -opk at 11am, + at 7pm and - at 11pm! Tempings gud tho x


----------



## boomer

Hi everyone, thought I'd join the CCCC room, as I know for sure I've been crazy since starting this ttc ride! 
Think I'm still in with a very small chance this month, lots of lotiony cm still, it has not dried up at all, am getting slight crampy twinges, and feel exhausted. Tomorrow will be CD28, normally average 25 or 26 days, but can go down to 21. Not getting excited till tuesday, as over the last two years I have had 1 month last 28 days. So it wouldn't surprise me if I'm back on here tomorrow saying she's arrived!!
...............'not getting excited' yeah as if, I've started clearing the spare bedroom of all my crap so it could be the nursery!!
I knew it - totally crazy!! xxx


----------



## abstersmum

hi thanks for the welcome, it must of been a weird night for dreams i dremt i was travelling through pakistan with bin men decipher that one.


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao at abstersmum! Hmmm, must of been cos someone mentioned my hubbys from pakistan, dont know about the binmen tho lol.
Boomer, wow, how can you not test?! Do u knw how many days post ov u are? And thanks for joining us x


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon babe, wheres ur avator photo gone? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jelliebabie said:


> hey peacelovebaby, whats ur name btw?
> When did you last test?
> Alot of woman dont have any smptoms till 6wks gone or longer! So u never know! Gud luck xx
> 
> I am now on cd6 so getting prepared for my bd marathon lol, have kept hubby hanging on a string so he has plenty of lIbido to keep going over those 5 days lol. Any other time is a waste of babyjuice lol. Ovulated cd 15-17 last month, spent so much on opks am not gonna bother using them this month! If i wasnt testing 3x day i wud have missed the surge! -opk at 11am, + at 7pm and - at 11pm! Tempings gud tho x

My name is Brandy :D

I last tested a couple of days ago..when I *thought* AF was due..but since recalculating/guessing..AF should be due today or so. 

Its craziness!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

abstersmum said:


> hi thanks for the welcome, it must of been a weird night for dreams i dremt i was travelling through pakistan with bin men decipher that one.

Bahaha that's hilarious!

I was having some crazy dreams about a week ago..ended up having baby dreams like 5 nights in a row!


----------



## meeshey

morning again!

Jellie: I am about 9 dpo (i think!) havent been temping, due to get period on thurs or friday (havent really had enough cycles to get an average cycle length, as didnt have periods when i had a contraceptive implant for 3 years) - last cycle was 33 days and then most recent was 24 days. had lots of symptoms days 2-7 but nothing now.... feel completely normal just a little warm and feel icky after evening meal and havent got a massive appetite atm (although i love my food!). This is properly 1st month ttc where we (I!) have actively looked at my cycle and BD'd around ovulation. Had a contraceptive implant in for 3 yrs which was removed last november. My husband worked away from home but moved back home before christmas so easier to BD! Yes, agree we've had enough of the white stuff, do you think we're done with it now? 

Peacelove: OMG, totally forgot about our chat last night about the weather... thats so funny, i wonder if that caused my dream! tv shows.... americas next top model (lol), most haunted, king of queens, desperate housewives, brothers and sisters... and you?

And p.s my name is Michelle although i reckon thats pretty obvious from my screen name!

happy sundays!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My fave shows are Grey's Anatomy and American Idol...and Dexter (omg yum!)

I'm technically on cycle #2 TTC since I had no period for a looonog time after coming off BCP.

I totally love all the shows you named, except bros n sisters, never seen that one.


----------



## boomer

Hi Jelliebabie, if i go by the opks, then i'm 14dpo, however, I 'felt' that I was ovulating again a few days later than this (no +opk, just symptoms), so if i go by my feelings, then I'm 11dpo.
I've only every done one test (when I went the full 28days) so since then I've always said that I won't test until I get past that point, as I never know for sure what day she will come, plus if I did ov late then I might be on a long cycle this month.
Convince myself that every test is the same cost of a babygrow, so try to save my money to buy lots of little clothes!!!

How are you doing this month? Ready for your marathon? My OH just says i only keep him around for one reason now, you gotta feel for them!!! xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

HELLO LOVELY LADIES! im 6days late :happydance: no cramps just some mild gas cramps. i've even been BDing every night to bring her on and nope nothing but we shall see when im done taking my provera in 7 days :hugs: well im off to catch up with the thread!


----------



## ttcgeordie

hay all you cervix checking, mucus examining, pain and pinching spotting, toilet paper reading, poas aholics, i to am one of yous lmao can i join you in this group where the sorry TMI button is not needed, 

i have been trying for 10 month and iam a cp and cm checker, iam at the moment 9 dpo and tasting on the 1st feb but my hope aint high, 

baby dust to all, xxx


----------



## boomer

Ooohh Kayla, so exciting, I'm sure this is going to be your month.


----------



## meeshey

ttcgeordie: we are at the same point... im also 9dpo... due to test on friday, but i had pg symptoms a few days ago, but now they've gone away :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

ttcgeordie said:


> hay all you cervix checking, mucus examining, pain and pinching spotting, toilet paper reading, poas aholics, i to am one of yous lmao can i join you in this group where the sorry TMI button is not needed,
> 
> i have been trying for 10 month and iam a cp and cm checker, iam at the moment 9 dpo and tasting on the 1st feb but my hope aint high,
> 
> baby dust to all, xxx

Of courese you can join! WELCOME! :hugs: GL in Feb!! u never know!


----------



## Eskimobabys

boomer said:


> Ooohh Kayla, so exciting, I'm sure this is going to be your month.

Thanks! but trying to be level headed about it all cause i could of OV late clomid makes u do that! :dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning girls:

Jellie, I am gonna get a new pic on here.

I dont know how I am doing today. I am confused about this whole chemical/ period. It was so heavy yesterday and now barely nothing which isnt normal for me. My breasts are still swelled and my temp is still high. The low backache is intense.

Woo hoo Kayla....:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hubby is making me breakfast. We need to talk more be back on in a bit.


----------



## Eskimobabys

well Shannon aren't u a lucky lady! i love when my DH makes me breakfast!

EDIT GL with the talk hope it goes well! FX:hugs:


----------



## molly85

After people.
Someone please tell me what is going on with my system. Aches, pains and twinges the lot.


----------



## Eskimobabys

OV sims? or preggo sims? could be either one molly!


----------



## NurseKel

Pretty exciting Kayla! I was thinking the same thing with the Clomid. When I didn't get AF on my usual day 23 I thought it was probably the Clomid making me O late. This was our 6 month of TTC and our 3rd cycle of Clomid. I am still in shock over the BFP yesterday. I just can't wait to have the blood test tomorrow to actually confirm and make me stop holding my breath (and some excitement too...LOL) I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## NurseKel

Good luck Molly! Got my fingers crossed for you too!:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

I can't keep up Kayla are you still waiting to test?


----------



## molly85

Aww Kelly your ery lucky getting the clomid


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo- Those could be either preg or O symptoms. Are you tired?

Kayla- It went good he finally understands what I am going through I had to explain a million times what a chemical is which is hard.


----------



## ttcgeordie

hay meechy i i think iam going to wait till 1st of feb to do a test as i will give the witch time to show up??? is she is going to i have had some pg symptoms but mine have gone again!! i feel a bit queezy and my nipples feel like i have had pins sticking in them!!!! strange my pee is looking and smelling strong but other than that i feel nothing my cp is changing all the time low to high its soft though, but we will se what a week brings X good luck for friday i mite just get a bit of an erge and join you xx lol


----------



## ttcgeordie

meeshey sorry spelt it wronge


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, you are so right. I am very lucky to have a great doctor who understood how much the DH and I wanted this. After trying for 3 months with no assist, I had an appt and simply told her I wanted to try the Clomid. This request was after a lot of research on my part. She had no problem starting me on it at all. I truly believe having a great doctor that really listens and understands how important this is to each of us is vital. Also, my doctor really understood my urgency since I just turned 35. Yikes! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

I emailed my teacher. Told her I was having trouble with hw cause of the chemical. She said she had a mc herself, but she still wants me to do my hw on time! WTF. She is so rude to me this whole term.

Anyways been in extreme pain so I havent had time to read.


----------



## molly85

Crikey. The UK is sooo different. 
It's all so hit and miss. my POAS mission is driving me nuts as I haven't a foggiest as to where I am.

Shannon your hubby i so sweet finally coming round on the chemical thing.

Glad your horse is off to a new lovely home


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo..I think you should temp. It gave me a peace of mind:)

Yes hubby is comforting me so much.


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Jo, you are so right. I am very lucky to have a great doctor who understood how much the DH and I wanted this. After trying for 3 months with no assist, I had an appt and simply told her I wanted to try the Clomid. This request was after a lot of research on my part. She had no problem starting me on it at all. I truly believe having a great doctor that really listens and understands how important this is to each of us is vital. Also, my doctor really understood my urgency since I just turned 35. Yikes! LOL

kellie so u were clomid this cycle?


----------



## NurseKel

Yes ma'am. This was actually our 3rd round of Clomid. I started at 50mg days 5-9 then have been on 100mg for the last 2 cycles. That's one of the reasons I wouldn't take a test early. Clomid has made me have s/s of being pregnant and I just figured I was gonna ovulate late when actually the opposite happened. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on day 8 or 9 of my cycle. I just figured AF was late b/c the Clomid had lengthened my cycle.


----------



## molly85

I've not been on here a month yet i like to be able to see some proof of what is happening to me.
Is it taking your tempreture through your mouth? and does it have to be your mouth as I'm a snorer. I don't usually get up at the same time as I work shifts.

I think I'm just symptom spotting and exhausted because I am staying up way late and working funny hours.
I really want to carry on my nursing course so hoping for some good news there.


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Yes ma'am. This was actually our 3rd round of Clomid. I started at 50mg days 5-9 then have been on 100mg for the last 2 cycles. That's one of the reasons I wouldn't take a test early. Clomid has made me have s/s of being pregnant and I just figured I was gonna ovulate late when actually the opposite happened. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on day 8 or 9 of my cycle. I just figured AF was late b/c the Clomid had lengthened my cycle.

i'm not 100% sure when i ov so i'm kinda in the dark this is my 1st cycle on clomid so i'm just waiting for Af to show up so i can hopefully Try again in February :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm back! Just got the kiddo to bed..now I get "me time" ahhh..its lovely. I *should* be studying, but..meh. This is more fun!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahahah yea what time is it over there? its only 2:35pm here


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

9:35 pm :)

And I'm already sooo tired. I still need to cram in a couple hrs of studying before I crash. DH is working hard in the study right now. He is a pro online poker player..sounds crazy huh! But hey, it pays the bills lol. 

*yawn* Might make me a cup of tea.


----------



## Eskimobabys

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> 9:35 pm :)
> 
> And I'm already sooo tired. I still need to cram in a couple hrs of studying before I crash. *DH is working hard in the study right now. He is a pro online poker player..sounds crazy huh! But hey, it pays the bills lol.
> *
> *yawn* Might make me a cup of tea.

hahahahahahahah hey whatever works! mmm tea sounds nice


----------



## shaerichelle

:wacko:

So I just erased what I typed:haha: I need more tea I guess.

Just picked up my son. Cant wait for me time.

DH and I talked about trying again this cycle. He is worried it will happen again. Frankly so am I. So I know Kayla you said something about progesterone. I am wondering if I should start taking it and when. My stupid breasts hurt and my AF went from super heavy to barely anything.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, You can take it vaginally. But I get up the same time everyday as I have to get my son ready for school. So that is the best way to get accurate temps.

I think its the best way to get to know your cycle. They say OPKs are best during the afternoon, but need to be done twice a day. So I am gonna try Afternoon and night. I read you need to hold your pee for 2 hours. I am not doing that lol!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not sure about progesterone..I haven't researched it at all. 

I've started spotting..just barely..only when I'm checking cm (doesn't that get old? lol)..but it's there.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Edit: sorry double post


----------



## Eskimobabys

maybe u should Shannon that sounds like a odd AF!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I havent had that yet. I had pinkish mucus before AF.

I guess I will research more on the progesterone. MY LP was 16 days this time, so I would think it would be fine. I just dont know if we could handle another chemical. I think hubby is having a hard time and not talking much.


----------



## shaerichelle

Very odd. usually I go 5-7 days. I am on CD 4, but CD 1 was late at night for start of AF.

Should I start it now? Does it help keep the baby if you are going to have a chemical? I need to see my doc, but she is not very nice telling me if I dont have a period for 4 months to see her. We dont have insurance.. I refuse to pay 2k a month for just catastrophic insurance.


----------



## Eskimobabys

If u just got off AF then wait until after lp and start taking. Cant u just call and ask her about when u should start taking?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> lol, I havent had that yet. I had pinkish mucus before AF.
> 
> I guess I will research more on the progesterone. MY LP was 16 days this time, so I would think it would be fine. I just dont know if we could handle another chemical. I think hubby is having a hard time and not talking much.

From what I have read, 16 days is definitely adequate. I don't know much about chemicals, but I wouldn't think your LP length had anything to do with it, since it's a nice, long one. Hubbs probably just doesn't understand it, so he's keeping quiet about it all.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> If u just got off AF then wait until after lp and start taking. Cant u just call and ask her about when u should start taking?

lol no they are crazy and make you come in for a visit. I am pretty sure I know what is going on with my body.. okay maybe:haha: I wanna know why my breasts are still swelled and HURT. AF isnt totally gone. So start it after I ovulate? I have cream.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol, I havent had that yet. I had pinkish mucus before AF.
> 
> I guess I will research more on the progesterone. MY LP was 16 days this time, so I would think it would be fine. I just dont know if we could handle another chemical. I think hubby is having a hard time and not talking much.
> 
> From what I have read, 16 days is definitely adequate. I don't know much about chemicals, but I wouldn't think your LP length had anything to do with it, since it's a nice, long one. Hubbs probably just doesn't understand it, so he's keeping quiet about it all.Click to expand...

 I thought so too. Maybe its something else going on. No he doesnt understand it and more so hes looking at it as I am on supplements and it should not be happening those supplements should help to keep it. He knows way to much about Indian medicine. lol sometimes its good and sometimes its not:haha::haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

see with the creme idk google it? lol sorry im not much help but i know progesterone can help u to NOT m/c :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy GL on studying. I need to do some hw. My teacher is being a bleep. She wont let me turn in my hw one day late even though I am going through this.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's horrible! But hope you can get it done. Wish I could help you out!

I am going to go attempt to study for an hr or so. xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> see with the creme idk google it? lol sorry im not much help but i know progesterone can help u to NOT m/c :)

 Well I am just gonna start taking it as soon as I O lol. 

The creme is supposed to be more natural. Since I cant really have meds thats the way I go:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> That's horrible! But hope you can get it done. Wish I could help you out!
> 
> I am going to go attempt to study for an hr or so. xo

Thanks.:) I am going to report her to the DEAN she has been mean enough to me this term. I get a bitch teacher every term.

:coffee::coffee::coffee::nope::sleep::haha:


----------



## molly85

Hmm would taking temps through your ear be ok as that would be your core tempretur and less effected by environment. (nursing student cough). 
Shannon it's been 3 months right since all that halloween stuff maybe your body is just readjusting after at a sloer speed than you would like. I really think you should test again just incase you had a false negative. 
It's the worst bit having the stress over something you want so badly but stress can stop it happening. 
Men are just rubbish with emotion.


----------



## shaerichelle

JO-

lol. I never heard of it, but wouldnt it be the best lol. I had two BFPs thought they were wrong. But I sat here and thought I had many symptoms. I have been preggo before and it certainly felt the same. So yes I think my body is readjusting. I had an IUD taken out in Sept then Halloween night that and then the plan b and finally having AF from that Nov 18. Thats exactly what hubby and I think. Now AF is funky


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I had a temp spike again today and now ff is saying that I ovulated cd24!!!! This would make me 6dpo today. I guess I am on the one week wait...again. I think I will wait to test until next sunday. Problem is, we only :sex: the morning of cd25 and not at all on cd26. I hope it was enough. Still no sign of af. Maybe I just have longer cycles. If no BFP or AF by next monday, I am getting acupuncture to induce my period.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well AF officially got me just now! Was trying to study and the cramps hit me with a vengeance. Ouchhhh. It's ok tho :D C'mon Feb BFP!


----------



## molly85

Thermometer on shopping list


----------



## NurseKel

Great attitude Brandy! Come on Valentine's BFP! I got my fingers crossed for ya! I'm just glad to know there really was a reason for the way I had been feeling the last 2 weeks...kind of a relief to know I wasn't imagining. LOL


----------



## molly85

Kellie what the statistics of multipul births with clomid? i was reading up on it at work.

Send her my way Brandy Jellies didn't stay.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Kellie what the statistics of multipul births with clomid? i was reading up on it at work.
> 
> Send her my way Brandy Jellies didn't stay.

I think it is only a 10% increase that you may end up with twins with clomid.


----------



## molly85

Intresting I wander how that effects the chances if you have family history. Wish those 2 little lines would pop up on either of the tests I am getting very frustrated here as I can't even say if I am having a cycle.

Gahhhhhh

SOwwy


----------



## abstersmum

sorry peace but love the PMA yay


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Brandy! Callie is right, the chance only goes to 10% for twins with Clomid. It is one of the mildest fertility drugs that only makes you ovulate. For people like me that don't ovulate at all on their own, the chances of multiples are very slim.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ladies I pray for us all!

Callie, Good Luck.

Brandy, I hate AF. Looks like shes leaving me already

JO- I got a BD Basal thermometer from amazon:) When are you testing? Is it am or pm.


----------



## shaerichelle

Pass some PMA over here ladies!


----------



## abstersmum

sending lots of baby dust:dust: and a big :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Ill take baby dust and hugs. I need that. :)

:hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

sorry forgott a whole lot of PMA


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I need to try to focus on PMA thats the hardest right now


----------



## abstersmum

felt low yesterday but feel way better now


----------



## molly85

See I would be stuck there I have no regular pattern in general i am awake at 6pm.
I am keeping an eye on the CM and it has gone form loads and clear to lotiony. I used to have this when I was younger and thought I had an infection lol.
JUst done a bit of reading. 
Basal means the first tempreture of the day before moving it is as finiky as taking it any when else as if you have had parecetamol or slept in or had a drink the night before it would waver. Some specialist don't recommend it as you can get stressed over it and it isn't an exact science. I think most peple here have looked at their chart and questioned it. The OPK's are more recomended as they go off hormones but I guess if your hormones never get very high it may not pick them up but then you may not be ovulating.

Intresting stuff this


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Jo you have done homework! lol. I know mine is fine .. I rarely drink. causes me fibro pain. I get at least 3 hours of sleep a night, luckily. This is only since Nov though


----------



## abstersmum

well i feel better because i accepted that i didnt ovulate this month and that its ok i will try again next month and see how it goes. i am NOT going to stress out.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes have a glass of PMA. 

I will too.:) :haha:


----------



## molly85

I like to check these things out as alot of stuff that gets talked about is old wives tales that do have some fact but it all gets muddled up. I'm not sure I have the life style to be able to accuratly Temp with all my shifts. Thankfully I don't drink. 2 months is all i have t wait for blood tests if nothing else. 

Thanks fo the suggestion tho


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm I guess if you can try OPK the same time everday, which also might be difficult too.


----------



## molly85

They only seem to reccomend that and deffinatly not FMU as it's concentrated and can give a false reading.
To be honest though I would like to be pregnant a period would be nice as a starting point then I would have a clue. SO much wait and see worse than christmas as a kid


----------



## shaerichelle

yES IT is. This is my first real period since getting off IUD in sept. I dont even know if its real. I almost done have one anymore.! 

So you dont know if you have ovulated? I am thinking about the clearblue fertility monitor is nothing works this cycle


----------



## molly85

Well first month of even looking at it so god knows. Picked up loads of tips on here. The doctor thinks i can ovulate so thought it was worth tracking to see if the hormones are working.


----------



## starrilicious

Hi Girlies,

Just thought I'd stop by and say hi. I've been feeling a bit down so have been staying off the pc. AF is still yet to show, hope i'm not in for another 6 month stint of no period! I will be back around soon. Was thinking of starting a TTC journal maybe...

Have a great week! xx


----------



## molly85

Hey stay with us, I have just done 6 months to and Shannon has had an odd few months to. Have you just com of BC?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I have. 

I cant seem to stop crying tonight. I think I am going to go to bed. I will be back on tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Night Shannon hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## mama23

I'm new, so how do I get get the sig on mine? lol sorry guys!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi beautiful TTC buddies,

Shannon, I hope you're feeling better today. Big big :hugs: and lots of :dust: and PMA sent your way. We will get through this.

I'm cramping so so so bad. I'm finding that my periods are so much more painful while off BCP. I was on it for nearly 10 years, so I had forgotten this kind of pain! Finally found some motrin..ouch. Need to get some studying done, and my daughter will be home from school soon, but wanted to stop by and say hello, good morning, and send some love to you all! xo


----------



## shaerichelle

good Morning girls.

I am doing okay. temp is down and I still feel symptoms. Hope this is last day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope so too! :hugs:

Ouch, the cramps are coming back. Motrin doesn't last long enough lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hear ya. I had to use a heating pad this time! How long is AF for you. I thought she was gone but started heavy again!

Hubby made me leave the house this morning to go get tea. Bless him lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin left a message on other section.
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...me-over-girlies-1ww-less-146.html#post4200646


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

AF only lasts about 4 days for me..with spotting sometimes on the 5th day.

It's been so much worse off BCP though, ouch.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I think BC makes things better lol.

I usually have 5-7 days. I had an IUD for almost 2 years. It lessened it. But this one has been different. 4 days isnt that bad.


----------



## meeshey

good afternoon ladies, was just on the 1ww thread and thought it was this one and over 100 pages had been written since yesterday afternoon, i am so doopy!! 

Well now 11 dpo, feeling nothing... considering my last cycle was only 22 days then i am 2 days late for the witch but then cycle before was 33 days and therefore would not be due for another 9 days!! lol.. confused? 

anyway, am now thinking about next month and a valentines baby, that would be lovely.

hope you're all well, im going to do some catch up reading.

big love and dust xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Meeshy. Its hard when out cycles arent normal. I would wait til day 33 and see whats going on:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Quote:
Originally Posted by Eskimobabys 
hopin' u should keep in touch!!!!! we want u around u never know u and him might get back together! 

Well I was over my friends house and she told me I lost the baby M/C I cried so hard, I knew I was... I had all the symptoms... The lil bean just did'nt stick... It was tubal, I'm just glad I got to the hospital in time...

A friend of hers came over with a 3 month old baby girl, her friend asked me to hold her.... That was the hardest thing to do... I just smiled at the baby as she looked at me, smilin and giggling... Tears poured down my face... I told myself... Soon I'll have one of my own... Just got to hang in there....
So yeah it was a rough day.... 

OH, and I'm gonna call my doctor and get a full report on the ultrasound... something is just not right, the hospital called me today to see if I was OK? they never do that... I don't think the doctor got the ultrasound reports..... never know... I'm praying theres still a hope and that was just breakthrough bleeding, cuz after I left the hospital it stopped completely....
We'll see... 

I'm seeing my OH on Tuesday, I'm wondering if I should tell him what happened?? Don't want to freak him out. I have been soo depressed... I'm pretty sure were going to get back together, He loves me very much... Soooo This Thursday and Friday is gonna be some heavy :sex: I'm more determined now more than ever... lol and Valentines day weekend... I'm not a quitter... I'm in for the long haul... Just this time no more stressing over it all... 

Hope you ladies have a good night... I'll be back soon 

UPDATE TODAY: What do you ladies think I should do... He's coming over tomorrow and Thursday and Friday.... Good time to :sex: again... lol
__________________
If you don't succeed Try and Try Again


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, I would talk with him about it. Having your BFF support you is great :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Shannon, I'm just worried it will scare him off..... I guess I'll just have to wing it per say... lol I was told he has some surprise news for me... I can't wait to see him and hear what he has to say, then I'll maybe tell him then... First and foremost that were going to be together and we can get tryin again... Friday is looking Real good... ;)

I hope your feeling better... :)

Whats the latest on Kayla... I have'nt been on much this weekend?


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla still has no AF:) She hasnt tested since her one BFN. And her DH might be going soon to Haiti.

I am feeling okay. Still upset, but I am getting there.

I understand about the scare off. Dh and I had a long discussion over the chemical. He didnt believe at first now he does. Its helped to have his support... Big time.

Here is the sig part:)

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ya know I just think its weird how we both had major symptoms and poof... that happens... I think that is what happened to me the more I think about it... because I passed a clot and when I got checked at the hospital my test was negative? I had 2 faint lines... Sooo I'm pretty sure I had a chemical too... I know its been so hard... and I've been sooo depressed... I'm feeling better.... I have hope that soon it will happen soon... We'll all get there... Just need not to be stressed and let it flow... I know its really hard but with the Love and Support of our Men we can get through anything... 

Your time will come... I'm happy that your hubby is so supportive of you... thats awesome!! :)

Kayla no AF... Woot woot... When is she going to retest or go to the doctor? Sad news to here her husband is going to Haiti, I mean its awesome that he's going to help there, but sad for her :( She is a very strong Women and I know she'll be fine... She's destined to have children, her time will come as well...

I pray for everyone that we all soon get to experience a lil bundle of joy... I held a baby last night and it felt so real... maybe its a sign?? Good things will come to those who wait.... :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey Kim you found us.
Did whoever who told you he had a suprise say it was good?
He sounds like a sweety and maybe I missed why you broke up. I wouldn't want you to get your hopes overly up if it's a horrible suprise. 
Love positive thinking but hate disapointment.
I guess chemicals are the m/c's most woman miss as they never knew they were pregnant. 
Hope you ladies feel better soon with great men by your sides to make those pooping bundles of joy.


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> I can't keep up Kayla are you still waiting to test?

sorry molly i just saw this i waiting on AF! lol Sam wanted me to test this morning bc hes leaveing for a whole week and wanted to make sure i wasnt preggo so i did for him even tho i knew it was gonna BFN and it was a BFN o well im geting ready for next cycle i getting preseed, soft cups and the monitor sticks FX he wont go to Haiti so he'll be home in time to BD!:happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

YAY KIM! ur here! :) sorry ladies my lap top charger isnt working no more! i have the worst luck with those things i've had to replace them so many times and they are not cheap! like $80-$100 a pop! ridiculous! so my friend whom i baby sitt for broth her lap top over bc they dont have internet anyways so yay i was really worried about catching up on the thread! so yeah like i said in my other post still waiting on AF to show up! im excited to use new things in this next cycle! and whats PMA?


----------



## molly85

Hey ladiestotally off topic but my neighbours dog has been barking nonstop for nearly 2 hours. 
I have a banging headache I know she is at work have text saying the dog is barkking and is everything ok.
Progressivly getting more annoyed that I want to cry Molly only barks when people go past or come to the door but only for 5 minutes.

Any thoughts on how to ask her to train the damn thing? the walls are thin in the stair wells and guess where it is. A baby would never scream non stop for 2 hours without something being seriously wrong I am sure.

Sorry ladies rant over but it is still going


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ Jo. I wake up to that at 4 am...all the time stupid neighbors dogs when one starts they all start! Tell her to buy the dog a muzzle. Really I have no thoughts on that.

Kayla- SOrry about the BFN. I hope Af shows so you can get moving along. Hubby and I decided nothing this month than we a re purchasing other things..:)

Kim- It is weird. I think last month I was as well. I had a few of the symptoms I did this time as well. If you passed a blood clot I would think that would def be a m/c. How long have you two been together?

I just got back from a massage. Been in massive pain since thursday. Hope tomorrow I finally wake up in no pain:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

you live in a home or apt? u could call the city on her and she wont know who did it she'll just get a warning the 1st time we got the city called on us about our dog in the back yard bark which was un true hes old and we've only heard him bark 4 times in his WHOLE life! but they always called the city on us for EVERYTHING it was bc we were a inter-racial family white Mom, black dad & four "nappy head abominations" as they like to say! we lived like a few blocks form kkk clan members no joke but thats prolly ur best bet just so u wont step on her toes i guess GL!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Sorry double post my friends lap top is RIDICULOUSLY SLOW ooo a massage sounds nice Shannon!


----------



## shaerichelle

It was. I have to get them for pain relief. Hubby sucks at massages! lol.

I grew up around kkk. Its scary.


----------



## molly85

Bloody hell it's indoors we own houses. she will know it was us as the people on the otherside are never in. 
As neighbours go she is very nice just to soft on the damn dogs. it 8pm here but that is beside the point if she didn't work somuch the dog wouldn't be so annoyed I am looking forward to a bit of controlled crying get ya own back time.


----------



## Eskimobabys

im too ticklish for massage!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

HH! I'm in! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> Bloody hell it's indoors we own houses. she will know it was us as the people on the otherside are never in.
> As neighbours go she is very nice just to soft on the damn dogs. it 8pm here but that is beside the point if she didn't work somuch the dog wouldn't be so annoyed I am looking forward to a bit of controlled crying get ya own back time.

is it a little yippy dog? im sorry dont really know how to go about telling her :shrug: just be gentle lol GL


----------



## molly85

its migraine like. sleepy and nausious but i won't sleep if I go bed with it barking. Would have gone out ages ago if my head didn't hurt. Shannon can i join you for that massage. Nappies?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo- I would tell her that the dog is irritating you and keeping you awake. Of course sometimes I am blunt. lol I used to be nice


----------



## molly85

It's a ruddy great spaniel but is sounding very yappy now


----------



## shaerichelle

Does she have it in a kennel? Some people shouldnt have dogs if they cant take care og them
:hugs:

I have migraines alot. I am sorry. I have to go into the room warm cloth over my eyes and try to conk.

When will she be home?


----------



## molly85

another hour if she comes straight home. she has a walker who costs like £150 a month which is basically what she earns working extra hours. 
these are quite small victorian houses so no where is quiet. I think the dog is running around some times they are upstairs


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ello ladies!

I'm home from my sis-in-laws house. We were there pretty late, but I got to watch Grey's Anatomy..we're only a whole season behind the states lol. Rawr.

How is everyone? I need to catch up on all the posts.

I'm still pumping in Ibuprofen like a crack addict in Oklahoma. (I'm allowed to say that cuz I grew up there!) No offense lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorryyyyy...double post, yet again.


----------



## molly85

Ibruprofen wish i could have it, it would clear my migraine.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm only taking it cuz its AF time. Otherwise, I'd stay away. Wish I could share!


----------



## Eskimobabys

I LOVE Ibuprofen! i pop them bad boys like there skittles when AF comes to visit! i use to take like 12-14 a day but cut back bc that is way too many!


----------



## Eskimobabys

BeachPrincess said:


> HH! I'm in! :D

hey welcome!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's truly a godsend.

Welcome Beach! I didn't see ya!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Stupid Double posts..my net sucks.


----------



## molly85

I'll have your AF I am happy with that.

The Neighbour has returned


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, that is too funny! ROFL! One of my best friends just got relocated to OK for a job and I'm hoping he'll like it but I'm not holding my breath, as we are Texans 100%. I have always had cramps from hell during AF and Premsyn PMS always worked great. I can't take any NSAIDS like aspirin or Ibuprofen unless I wanna puff up and not be able to breathe. Instant ER trip...yikes!


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Brandy, that is too funny! ROFL! One of my best friends just got relocated to OK for a job and I'm hoping he'll like it but I'm not holding my breath, as we are *Texans 100%*. I have always had cramps from hell during AF and Premsyn PMS always worked great. I can't take any NSAIDS like aspirin or Ibuprofen unless I wanna puff up and not be able to breathe. Instant ER trip...yikes!

WOOHOO TEXASSSSSSSS!:dance: Texans have THE biggest EGGOs! lol i love Texas and miss it! and Puffing up DOES NOT sound FUN!


----------



## NurseKel

Hahahaha @ Kayla. You are probably right! LOL I lived in Mass. for a year and said it was time to get back to Texas. I was born and raised in a small country town and love it! Kayla, are you from TX or just a fan? LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel, I do that with tylenol. 

For me I took 3 Advils today. Rain kills me. I love Maine weather, not.

Jo, has the dog shut up?

Never been to texas..Next trip I am taking is to India :) Get to meet my family.

Brandy, how did the studying go?


----------



## shaerichelle

Eww Mass is where all the massholes live. opps my Stepdaughters lived there... when hubby came to the US ..he lived there. I cant even drive through that state...Icky place.


----------



## shaerichelle

Who wants AF? Shes slowly leaving me..


----------



## molly85

It's all america people. lol
Yes thankfully they have shut up. 
Just wotyched a program on feeding todlers and the rubbish they get fed in day care and then one on working ing woman and the effect on the family. Part time work for me I think I struggle enough as it is.

Kelly is asprin a NSAID? I can't have them either it's on my notes and my doc prescribed this not so long ago. Grrrr


----------



## NurseKel

I totally agree Shannon. LOL I wasn't crazy about it. Thank goodness it was only for a year. We use to drive to Maine for the day every so often. I loved to go eat there since I'm a huge seafood person. Love me some lobster rolls! Yum!!! I also loved going to Kittery Trading Post.


----------



## molly85

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Docs- argh.

Believe me we eat all healthy and stuff here lol. Kids will thank us later:)

Part time is best or no work. I am thankful most of my sons life I didnt have to work.


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, yes Aspirin is also an NSAID. I've learned from experience that a lot of doctors don't really pay attention to allergy lists. Although they do often still prescribe related drugs depending on how severe the allergy, type of reaction, etc. For me any of those cause anaphylactic shock so I am VERY careful about what I take all the time.


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Hahahaha @ Kayla. You are probably right! LOL I lived in Mass. for a year and said it was time to get back to Texas. I was born and raised in a small country town and love it! Kayla, are you from TX or just a fan? LOL

born in Baton Rouge, LA and raised in TEXAS!:thumbup: LOVE it!!!! Virgina is getting old everyones rude here and it RAINS WAY TOO MUCH! i love the beach tho!
Oh and shannon Pass AF over to me! shes LATE!


----------



## Eskimobabys

speaking of sea food kellie! i would love some Louisiana style craw-fish and potatoes!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Ya know I always say LA is only good for two things. Casinos (which I hit once every 5 yrs..lol) and ...........FOOD!!! All that spicy cajun food......Yum! I love crawfish and love some gumbo!


----------



## meeshey

evening all, just been catching up... so the dog has stopped barking?! 

My cat was in a massive fight tonight, you should have seen me in my pyjamas running down the garden screaming at the other cat and clapping my hands like a crazy. lol. thought i'd give you all that image!! 

this 2 week wait was exciting in week 1, but now a bit dull in week 2, coz you just know its not happening now and just waiting on AF to rear her ugly little head... she's a blessing and a curse... its so hard.

another funny story for you... i was watching tv tonight about the snow we had at new year in the uk, and they were saying how the number of carrots being bought has increased due to people making snowmen and the carrots were being used for snowmen's noses.. they then showed a picture of daddy, mummy and baby snowmen all with their carrot noses... i cried.

Jeez.

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

You all are making me hungry! and I just ate. 

Kittery is nice. I dont eat lobster rolls, lol. 

Michelle- Are you emotional?:) Keep the carrots away. I am allergic


----------



## shaerichelle

I have told AF to visit Kayla and Jo. Lets see if she will listen.


----------



## meeshey

yes, it would appear that i am emotional about snowmen or rather a whole snow family. I now don't want just a baby, but a snow baby! lol. i hate carrots. glad im not a rabbit. 

Think i've lost the plot today. :D
:hugs:


----------



## meeshey

p.s how do i put a photo in my profile box on here?


----------



## Eskimobabys

o my word gumbo!!!! i miss that! my bio dads and his family live in LA i hate it there that state is RUDE! but i love the FOOD!!! SEA FOOD SEA FOOD SEA FOOD!!! YUM YUM YUM!!


----------



## shaerichelle

go to your profile. customize profile and then edit avatar:)

I havent gone to the store. I dont want to see babies.. So I know how you feel.:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I have told AF to visit Kayla and Jo. Lets see if she will listen.

hahahhah thanks!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Someone is craving seafood. hmm Should AF stay away?


----------



## Eskimobabys

I love babies and i dont mind pee or even poo but i HATE baby drool! EEEK! and this baby is sucking on his fist and drooling om my boobies!!!!!!! (yes i have a shirt on)i think i need a shower! o yeah i hate spit up and baby puke idk y i guess bc i hate throwing up so much that i dont like seeing it either! oh well he so cute sleepin! i cant wait til i have my own!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Someone is craving seafood. hmm Should AF stay away?

hahahahahah she should ONLY stay away if she leaves me a BFP!!!!!! lol


----------



## meeshey

kayla, - just fill me in... when were you/are you due for your AF?


----------



## Eskimobabys

jan.19th and STILL getting BFNs so idk whats up!

EDIT aww u and ur hubby are too cute!


----------



## shaerichelle

Whose baby is it? Im jealous. I think ill just go to India and adopt now lol. My son actually peed all over the walls floor and me all at the same time lol


----------



## meeshey

wowwee, so you're like 20 dpo?? what symptoms? coz if you're pg, you would be like 5 wks gone?? whats your other cycles like? regular? often late?

v cheesy wedding photo which my dh hates!! lol... but thank you, its my favourite.


----------



## shaerichelle

Messhy nice pic:) Cute. Was just looking through my wedding pics:)


----------



## molly85

Meeshy which county do youlike/dislike seen as this lot are talking states?


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I am gonna tell AF to stay away Kayla


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> lol @ Jo. I wake up to that at 4 am...all the time stupid neighbors dogs when one starts they all start! Tell her to buy the dog a muzzle. Really I have no thoughts on that.
> 
> Kayla- SOrry about the BFN. I hope Af shows so you can get moving along. Hubby and I decided nothing this month than we a re purchasing other things..:)
> 
> Kim- It is weird. I think last month I was as well. I had a few of the symptoms I did this time as well. If you passed a blood clot I would think that would def be a m/c. How long have you two been together?
> 
> I just got back from a massage. Been in massive pain since thursday. Hope tomorrow I finally wake up in no pain:)


Well its a long story, we started off as friends, talked for a month and next thing ya know were hooked at the seems. He lived with me for 4 months, he had some personal stuff to take care of and we've been on and off for going on 9 months... Were super close, my BFF... He is a sweetheart, he just had some issues to take care of... I'll see him this week, were talking so its all good... I'm ready to :sex: it up all week... lol I think I'm gonna stay mum on this issue, don't want to scare him, when its time I'll tell him, just not right now... Gonna talk and patch things up... We'll end up getting married... :)

I don't know what happened, I was soo sure I was, guess not... Theres always next time, but no stressing over it... Thanks for asking..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Ibruprofen wish i could have it, it would clear my migraine.


Ibruprofen is not good to take if your possibly pregnant, they say its OK to take Tylenol... I used to take it too...


----------



## meeshey

hi mollie, well i have an issue with norfolk, just coz i'm from suffolk. and there's got to be something funny about worcestershire... far too long a name! what about you?? lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

meeshey said:


> wowwee, so you're like 20 dpo?? what symptoms? coz if you're pg, you would be like 5 wks gone?? whats your other cycles like? regular? often late?
> 
> v cheesy wedding photo which my dh hates!! lol... but thank you, its my favourite.

Aww I think it looks good... I'm a cheeser.... lol


----------



## NurseKel

Meeshy, you are too cute! Great pic! I had my first puking experience last night thanks mainly to my DH. It was funny afterward though because he felt so bad and just kept apologizing! LMAO! Poor guy.


----------



## meeshey

lush piccie shannon... xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

no sims really and yes my periods are VERY irregular! im on Provera ATM to start it i have 6 pills/days left! we shall see! 

its my friends baby i baby sitt him very offen most days hes alseep on my chest while im on here! lol hes super cute!


----------



## meeshey

i am actually taller than i look, hubby is easily 6ft3 and dwarfs me. (i'm a whole 5ft5 when i stand up straight!)


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I think I am gonna tell AF to stay away Kayla

hahah u still think i have a chance huh? lol btw i would LOVE to adopt! but u gotta be 21 and it like 20 grand! i might do foster w/ option to adopt! when i older and had at least one of my own!:thumbup:
By a stroke of god i am preggo and apparently gods not passing out any miracles to me anytime soon


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol @ Jo. I wake up to that at 4 am...all the time stupid neighbors dogs when one starts they all start! Tell her to buy the dog a muzzle. Really I have no thoughts on that.
> 
> Kayla- SOrry about the BFN. I hope Af shows so you can get moving along. Hubby and I decided nothing this month than we a re purchasing other things..:)
> 
> Kim- It is weird. I think last month I was as well. I had a few of the symptoms I did this time as well. If you passed a blood clot I would think that would def be a m/c. How long have you two been together?
> 
> I just got back from a massage. Been in massive pain since thursday. Hope tomorrow I finally wake up in no pain:)
> 
> 
> Well its a long story, we started off as friends, talked for a month and next thing ya know were hooked at the seems. He lived with me for 4 months, he had some personal stuff to take care of and we've been on and off for going on 9 months... Were super close, my BFF... He is a sweetheart, he just had some issues to take care of... I'll see him this week, were talking so its all good... I'm ready to :sex: it up all week... lol I think I'm gonna stay mum on this issue, don't want to scare him, when its time I'll tell him, just not right now... Gonna talk and patch things up... We'll end up getting married... :)
> 
> I don't know what happened, I was soo sure I was, guess not... Theres always next time, but no stressing over it... Thanks for asking..Click to expand...

Aww:) I just made it a year since I have known hubby. Sometimes men cant handle things. My hubby didnt like the idea of me having a chemical. 

Oh, getting married:) That will be awesome. I am not going to stress either. I have already made plans not to.


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> lush piccie shannon... xxx

Thank you. lol it said the file failed to upload.:haha:


----------



## molly85

Hmm i'm from hampshire but really a durham girl coz i have family there. I think Surrey is my least favorite county because it an be so snobby


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> i am actually taller than i look, hubby is easily 6ft3 and dwarfs me. (i'm a whole 5ft5 when i stand up straight!)

Um I am 5'2:haha::blush:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girlies, just checking in now off to catch up on all those pages lol. Bk soon xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I think I am gonna tell AF to stay away Kayla
> 
> hahah u still think i have a chance huh? lol btw i would LOVE to adopt! but u gotta be 21 and it like 20 grand! i might do foster w/ option to adopt! when i older and had at least one of my own!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes I do you have been sleeping and eating like crazy with cravings! Does your tatas hurt :haha:? Thats what I call em. The foster parent thing is awesome:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey girlies, just checking in now off to catch up on all those pages lol. Bk soon xx

Yah Missy! Get with it ..there is a lot to read!


----------



## meeshey

we've got america's next top model on at the moment, the series for the short girls... love it. (bet you had that one in the states about a year ago... we get things so late!!

molly - agree about surrey... too posh to push! lol. do u have lush accent then if you're from durham originally? got to be my favourite accent in this country but my worst at doing an impression of!


----------



## molly85

Ladies start wishing me strength I have a work dinner to attend tomorrow and every thing on the menu will be gross to me so I will get asked if i am pregnant again.
Then thursday dinner with friends to celebrate her being pregnant shes not 3 mnths yet so a bit premature i think. no idea how what to talk about.

Kyla I will take the :witch: this week if you really want her you can have her next


----------



## meeshey

evening jellie! x


----------



## Eskimobabys

no hurting tatas yet! lol and ima COW thats y im always hungry! the sleepig thing is new but i just chalk that up to my "sleep paralysis" but yesterday i did fall asleep on the couch talking to sam! lol he said ive been really tried lately thats y he wanted me to take a HPT this morning.


----------



## molly85

Nope only my slightly american/australian southern counties accent. I never get to spend enough time there. I have picked the dialect up a bit so I make no sence.

Shannon I'm a midget to shopping is a nightmare on my own. I was looking at prams that have adjustable handles as OH is over 6ft


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats kool molly u can have her first! lol i dont want her til NEXT week anyways! but yes please send her my way after ur done! lol


----------



## meeshey

my very close friend is now 6 wks pg, and i know she's trying to tell me, (one of her friends got to me first) she only has to look at her dh and she falls. grrr. jealous. and she wanted us to be pg together... and she knows that we're trying.. just an awkward conversation i would rather not have right now. i'm thrilled for her coz she's a great mum, but its like she already took the exam and got full marks and i failed and have to do a re-sit. :(


----------



## molly85

Well I know they love kids the fact that he can be quit biggoted is another thing. I'm just looking at the menu she can eat nothing off the starters if she sticks to recomendations lol it is actually gross in surrey so posh lol. 
I'm not sure I am up for pushing I'm rubbish with pain.
If I can have pain killers I usually manage


----------



## meeshey

anyway ladies, its quarter to midnight here and i have to be sitting at my desk at 8am.. (eek!) 
nighty night, sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Can someone please get me a drink? My basement is flooded. My landlord is a bitch. Seriously. I think this house is a curse. She said when we moved in the house never flooded in the 12 yrs she lived her. She lies. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah JO I hate shopping for clothes. I wear have a teenage sized body with big butt and thighs and I am short. doesnt work.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Michelle:hugs: I have 3 friends that are pregnant.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Shannon i have crappy abormist in the fridge i havent touched the stuff since new years BLAH!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> no hurting tatas yet! lol and ima COW thats y im always hungry! the sleepig thing is new but i just chalk that up to my "sleep paralysis" but yesterday i did fall asleep on the couch talking to sam! lol he said ive been really tried lately thats y he wanted me to take a HPT this morning.

Stop the cow thing Missy. I was always sleeping with my son.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i have crappy abormist in the fridge i havent touched the stuff since new years BLAH!

I have been drinking cranberry juice and sparkling lime water. Its my best friend cause I cant drink.. hurts my fibro :wacko: I pay every time.


----------



## Eskimobabys

cranberry and vodka is yummy :) i sorry u have fibro :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

craving some pickle salt
 



Attached Files:







Twang.gif
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shaerichelle

me too:(

my landlord stresses me out. she has done so much lying. She makes me wanna punch her. After we moved in she said someone was trying to buy the house and wanted to buy us out of our lease. Then she drives by and harasses me about the yard. We pay 2k a month!

Sorry I am just moody . I dont want to deal with this BS either.


----------



## shaerichelle

what was that kayla?


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats BULL HONKY! Tell her to BITE ur A$$! u pay 2k month she can shove it! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

sorry shannon i was tryna post a photo bc i want some lemon lime salt or pickle salt!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

You would think so! We are gonna get out of the lease. The school system SUCKS here anyways. My son is bored and hates it ..Hes only in 1st grade!

Plus I am sick of reading about my friends complaining about their aching bodies while they are pregnant.. here is one from FB. Madisyn is her babies name.

this pressure..of Maddisyn's head pushing on my "downstairs" is going to get old really fast...i love her but omg...can't wait for child birth...counting down the days!

I would take that anyday!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum. Makes me want a drink!


----------



## shaerichelle

ohh cravings!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i understand that i hate FB preggo ppl! lol sam told me the other night "i hate when ur on that website (BnB)and see other ppls BFPs" i said why?? "Bc it makes u sad!" i laugh and said no it doesn't! thats FB! i hate when ppl on FB get BFPs! i like it when girls on BnB get BFPS bc i know they worked hard for them!!! honestly if any of y'all got/get BFPs i would not be upset bc that Gives me hope! and i know y'all what want a baby as much as me! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> ohh cravings!!!!!!!!

hahahahaha u can get craving when AF is coming too right? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i understand that i hate FB preggo ppl! lol sam told me the other night "i hate when ur on that website (BnB)and see other ppls BFPs" i said why?? "Bc it makes u sad!" i laugh and said no it doesn't! thats FB! i hate when ppl on FB get BFPs! i like it when girls on BnB get BFPS bc i know they worked hard for them!!! honestly if any of y'all got/get BFPs i would not be upset bc that Gives me hope! and i know y'all what want a baby as much as me! :D

Exactly! I dont get on FB much anymore. My distant cousin age 20 had a baby and all she does is complain. I hid her comments! I am just gonna not get on for a while.

Here we are all trying so hard and trying to understand our bodies. Just to have a baby. My one friend said she got off birth control pills and fell pregnant right away. Shes the same age as me .. Its her second .. She said I didnt want to have a baby so soon the doc said you cant get pregnant right off of bc.. Stupid doc.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> ohh cravings!!!!!!!!
> 
> hahahahaha u can get craving when AF is coming too right? lolClick to expand...

lol. Um IDK. I was craving sweet stuff when I got my BFP.


----------



## Eskimobabys

how rude is she saying she didnt want to get preggo "SO SOON" they take for grant it SP? that there able to pop out babies on a whim i bet they just wake up one morning and think "hmm i think i'll get pregnant today!" and have sex once and bam there pregnant!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> how rude is she saying she didnt want to get preggo "SO SOON" they take for grant it SP? that there able to pop out babies on a whim i bet they just wake up one morning and think "hmm i think i'll get pregnant today!" and have sex once and bam there pregnant!

Yup. I dont like it either. With my son I had to get on BCP to regulate my cycles.. Then try after! I was lucky I got it on the first try but I was told fertility doctors otherwise. But this all took planning etc. :wacko:


----------



## abstersmum

everyone seems rather down tonight shal i lighten the mood and ask a rather random question - what is pickle salt?


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. I dont know. salt made out of pickles.
I want some though


----------



## shaerichelle

Everyone say hi to my hubby. He is now reading the thread..lol Apparently he wants to join the fun!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol u dont know what pickle salt is?? its pickle flavor slat! and it yummy!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Everyone say hi to my hubby. He is now reading the thread..lol Apparently he wants to join the fun!:haha::haha::haha:

hahahaha HI HUBBY! :hugs: welcome to our world!


----------



## abstersmum

never heard of it - must be an american thing, i craved a club sanwich and cherry coke from dennys last night i wish we had one in the uk


----------



## Eskimobabys

OMG OMG OMG! we have pickles in the fridge! YAY! i've ate 3 already! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!! :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Senthil :gun:


----------



## Eskimobabys

abstersmum said:


> never heard of it - must be an american thing, i craved a club sanwich and cherry coke from dennys last night i wish we had one in the uk

i like IHOP better than dennys :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Hi Senthil :gun:

is that his name?


----------



## abstersmum

never been there will have to try the salt next time im in the us


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> OMG OMG OMG! we have pickles in the fridge! YAY! i've ate 3 already! NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM!! :D


cravings


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Senthil :gun:
> 
> is that his name?Click to expand...

Yes lol. He said its a bunch of girls just chatting :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

I miss Dennys and IHOP. Damn allergies.!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Bhahahhahahahahaah SHANNON u made me choke on my pickle! and almost wake the baby! hehehei working on 5h now :) aww shoot that babys up!


----------



## abstersmum

about food


----------



## abstersmum

i miss america i want another holiday


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> Bhahahhahahahahaah SHANNON u made me choke on my pickle! and almost wake the baby! hehehei working on 5h now :) aww shoot that babys up!

LMAO. 

Sorry...maybe.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmum said:


> i miss america i want another holiday

I dont miss it. lol What do you like about it here?


----------



## starrilicious

wow this thread moves fast lol.

I am still here, I've stopped temping, it's depressing. This backache is killing me :(

Really hope this isn't another never ending cycle!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I miss Dennys and IHOP. Damn allergies.!

shannon u have the worst health! u cant eat/drink anything! :( :hugs:


----------



## abstersmum

its cheap, its warm well in florida anyway and its not the uk


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I miss Dennys and IHOP. Damn allergies.!
> 
> shannon u have the worst health! u cant eat/drink anything! :( :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL, Its gotten better. In 2008... I got diagnosed with 13 food allergies, enviromental allergies, asthma, Gerd, fibro, hemiplegic migraines, and also had to eat gluten free..

Now I have fibro 3 allergies, and migraines and still eat gluten free and now dairy free.. which sucks:growlmad:

I only eat Indian food out lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

starrilicious said:


> wow this thread moves fast lol.
> 
> I am still here, I've stopped temping, it's depressing. This backache is killing me :(
> 
> Really hope this isn't another never ending cycle!

How is temping depressing?


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmum said:


> its cheap, its warm well in florida anyway and its not the uk

Oh.. I dont find Maine cheap. But I live right practically on the ocean ..


----------



## abstersmum

shaerichelle said:


> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> its cheap, its warm well in florida anyway and its not the uk
> 
> Oh.. I dont find Maine cheap. But I live right practically on the ocean ..Click to expand...

i live by the sea but its the irish sea which means its cold all the time and it rains constantly. last time i went to florida it was $2 to the £1 so it was a cheap holiday when we got there, although the holiday cost £6000


----------



## Eskimobabys

im glad its gotten better let hope it keeps getting better! Texas is cheap :)


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmum said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abstersmum said:
> 
> 
> its cheap, its warm well in florida anyway and its not the uk
> 
> Oh.. I dont find Maine cheap. But I live right practically on the ocean ..Click to expand...
> 
> i live by the sea but its the irish sea which means its cold all the time and it rains constantly. last time i went to florida it was $2 to the £1 so it was a cheap holiday when we got there, although the holiday cost £6000Click to expand...

 We have it nice from about May until Novemeber. Right now its freezing.

Wow I guess it is cheap.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> im glad its gotten better let hope it keeps getting better! Texas is cheap :)

Detox after detox...:) Lots of work. :sleep:


----------



## abstersmum

Eskimobabys said:


> im glad its gotten better let hope it keeps getting better! Texas is cheap :)

everything just keeps getting more expensive here as does tax but at least we have the NHS i would be in so much debt without it


----------



## NurseKel

Texas is very cheap compared to many states in the US. And Kayla...I know what pickle salt is but do not see that popping up on my craving list! LOL Do you know what pickle pops are? I bet you would love them!


----------



## shaerichelle

OH My now you all have me wanting some pickles..hmm should I send hubby to the store to get some..prob not he can deal with the landlord


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmum said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> im glad its gotten better let hope it keeps getting better! Texas is cheap :)
> 
> everything just keeps getting more expensive here as does tax but at least we have the NHS i would be in so much debt without itClick to expand...

Yah its getting worse here too.


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Texas is very cheap compared to many states in the US. And Kayla...I know what pickle salt is but do not see that popping up on my craving list! LOL Do you know what pickle pops are? I bet you would love them!

no i dont know what that is but i will def look it up! sorry shannon! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

:sick: uggh i ate too many pickles to fast!!!!:dohh: i need to lay down


----------



## shaerichelle

Ut Oh. I seriously think you are preggo. What test did you take today?


----------



## NurseKel

It's not complicated Kayla. LOL You just pour the pickle juice into little cups and freeze them. My daughter's t-ball team ate them all last summer before their games. I personally thought it sounded horrible but....who knows? LOL


----------



## abstersmum

ok girls off to bed its 1.30am and i have 4 lessons to teach tomorrow, night


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Joanna.

Those pickle pops sound nasty lol but kids might like it.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Ut Oh. I seriously think you are preggo. What test did you take today?

 "Answer" there just like the FRER but there "Off BRand"(i know bad idea!)
and ooooooooooo i know what ur talking about kellie! my aunt has a snow cone place and she made me a pickle flavor snow cone :sick: it was gross! lol i like everything pickled even friend pickles! yum! but not frozen pickles


----------



## shaerichelle

hmmm Yah. I hate all HPT. lol I have 3 under my cabinet for 18 dpo for next time if my temps stay high.


----------



## NurseKel

I took a FRER the first time and neither the DH or I could read the stupid thing. LOL We couldn't tell if there was a plus or not. So, when he ran out to get another one I told him I wanted the Clearblue digital. It popped up with an answer in less than a minute. Sooo much easier than trying to read those dang lines! LOL


----------



## Eskimobabys

i have two CB digis! im saving :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you should try that digi soon. See Kellie said it works:)


----------



## starrilicious

shaerichelle said:


> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> wow this thread moves fast lol.
> 
> I am still here, I've stopped temping, it's depressing. This backache is killing me :(
> 
> Really hope this isn't another never ending cycle!
> 
> How is temping depressing?Click to expand...

Because they rise and I think yay I ov'd but then they go back down again :(

You have a load of allergies, I have too. Mainly fruit, nuts and peanuts. weird huh?


----------



## NurseKel

I just couldn't stand the whole is it or isn't it a line. I didn't want to play guessing games at 5 am. LOL I took the digital about 9 or 10ish after holding my urine from 5 am. Bad thing is that those test don't last like a regular test so my DH is sad it doesn't read "pregnant" anymore. I told him I would pee on another one if he wanted it but he said that's ok. LOL Now we're just waiting on my blood test from today. Does this waiting ever end........in any stage of this?


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahha no killie it doesn't! u wait two weeks to see if preggo u wait 9 months to have the baby and u wait 18 years too kick em out! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

and i didnt even get a evap to obsess about! it was completely blank! so no point in wasting a digi


----------



## shaerichelle

starrilicious said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starrilicious said:
> 
> 
> wow this thread moves fast lol.
> 
> I am still here, I've stopped temping, it's depressing. This backache is killing me :(
> 
> Really hope this isn't another never ending cycle!
> 
> How is temping depressing?Click to expand...
> 
> Because they rise and I think yay I ov'd but then they go back down again :(
> 
> You have a load of allergies, I have too. Mainly fruit, nuts and peanuts. weird huh?Click to expand...

Mine is now just carrots and peanuts and hazelnuts. I had way more. Do you do it at the same time everyday before getting up?


----------



## molly85

it won't take long kellie to get those results my allergy ones are taking 2 weeks. It means I can't have my stew safely and deffinatly can't get an infection because I can't have penicillin until I know the results. 

Did you photo your Digi? 

I got my own back on the neighbour I wen to the supermarket at midnight and the dog was barking for 5 minutes right next to hed room when I got back as she knew it was me. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> hahahahha no killie it doesn't! u wait two weeks to see if preggo u wait 9 months to have the baby and u wait 18 years too kick em out! lol



lol lol:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## molly85

Kayla you forgot you wait indeffinatly to ovulate after taking some evil drug


----------



## starrilicious

Yeah I test literally as I wake up it's the first thing I do before I get up. I keep my bbtt under my pillow...

Carrots is an odd one lol


----------



## shaerichelle

starrilicious said:


> Yeah I test literally as I wake up it's the first thing I do before I get up. I keep my bbtt under my pillow...
> 
> Carrots is an odd one lol

Yes it is lol. I keep mine next to my cell so when the alarm goes I grab it and wake up .lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> Kayla you forgot you wait indeffinatly to ovulate after taking some evil drug

lol yeah that one too!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> it won't take long kellie to get those results my allergy ones are taking 2 weeks. It means I can't have my stew safely and deffinatly can't get an infection because I can't have penicillin until I know the results.
> 
> Did you photo your Digi?
> 
> I got my own back on the neighbour I wen to the supermarket at midnight and the dog was barking for 5 minutes right next to hed room when I got back as she knew it was me. lol

lol lol :haha::haha:


----------



## molly85

OMG how bad was my spelling best tottal off to bed more work tomorrow.
I just realised I bought loads of chocolate and guess what I am off? 
In fact nothing i used to like tastes nice. 
I have a caring for baby book o far i have learnt how to pick up a new born a scary concept.
Celery is weirder than carrots as eatting them burns more calories than they contain


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Jo. lol hmm things taste weird:)


----------



## confused27

hey girlies how are we all? hey shaerichelle hun x


----------



## shaerichelle

confused27 said:


> hey girlies how are we all? hey shaerichelle hun x

Hey .. Seems the girlies are all busy tonight.. lol .. I am on here a lot cause I do schooling online.


----------



## confused27

lol what kind of schooling is it you do hun?


----------



## shaerichelle

Graphic design. I love it. Still have 1.5 years lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

i dont go to skool :( they dont have any Vet tech classes close to me the closest is 3 hours away!


----------



## confused27

cool id love to be able to do all that kind of stuff, 1.5 years will fly by in no time lol :D


----------



## confused27

hey eskimo i love that lil bunny bouncing about your sig lol


----------



## shaerichelle

it will even more so if I am preggo. Yah I decided to do online Cause no one around here offered what I wanted.

I made the crazy chicks sig:)


----------



## confused27

well done thats excellent :D


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks.:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

yup shannon is awesome and thanks!


----------



## Staceiz19

hey girls i'll join too if i can ? 

Atm im 8 dpo and goin a little bonkers haha i experienced the tiniest bit of browny mucus/blood when i wiped twice at 6 dpo night and the next day had a little bit more but was almost a pale pink and now nothing. I dont know if its ib (hopeful) lol and i think i've asked my OH about 20 times if he thinks it was blood/mucus and not just my imagination. 

hmm and let me think prior to getting to 7 months ttc i think i've read about EVERYTHING on the net there is to do with ttc and tried alot of the ways girls have posted they tried on their bfp cycle. 

geez i feel a lil obsessed , is that crazy?

anyway goodluck everyone hope we all get our bfps asap! 
x


----------



## Eskimobabys

i took some pics of me and sam in the snow (it snow on xmas eve in Texas how cool is that) but i cant seem to make them small enough! :(
EDIT small enough to be my avatar!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Staceiz19 said:


> hey girls i'll join too if i can ?
> 
> Atm im 8 dpo and goin a little bonkers haha i experienced the tiniest bit of browny mucus/blood when i wiped twice at 6 dpo night and the next day had a little bit more but was almost a pale pink and now nothing. I dont know if its ib (hopeful) lol and i think i've asked my OH about 20 times if he thinks it was blood/mucus and not just my imagination.
> 
> hmm and let me think prior to getting to 7 months ttc i think i've read about EVERYTHING on the net there is to do with ttc and tried alot of the ways girls have posted they tried on their bfp cycle.
> 
> geez i feel a lil obsessed , is that crazy?
> 
> anyway goodluck everyone hope we all get our bfps asap!
> x

welcome! everyone on here is obsessed! :hugs: u'll fit right in!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol we arent obssesed. (I cant spell tonight lol) and thanks Kayla:)


----------



## Staceiz19

lol thanks . I hate it cos loads of ppl always say just dont think about it and it will happen and i'm thinking how am i not to think about it , obviously its something i want. Annoyingly im one of those people that cant just switch off my feelings of what i want ...sometimes i wish i could ... would be a tad easier lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol we are little bit! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Staceiz19 said:


> lol thanks . *I hate it cos loads of ppl always say just dont think about it and it will happen and i'm thinking how am i not to think about it , obviously its something i want*. Annoyingly im one of those people that cant just switch off my feelings of what i want ...sometimes i wish i could ... would be a tad easier lol

i understand that!


----------



## shaerichelle

I want it so bad. Having the chemical has made it so much worse!


----------



## Staceiz19

i'm sorry to hear shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Its okay. This time I am taking progesterone after O.


----------



## Eskimobabys

night ladies! im gonna try to get some sleep but sams not here so idk how it'll go! GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## shaerichelle

Night ladies.

Jellie- Where are you?

Kim- GL tomorrow.

Hugs


----------



## Staceiz19

oh thats good :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> night ladies! im gonna try to get some sleep but sams not here so idk how it'll go! GOOD NIGHT!

GL .. I hug my pillow alot when my honey isnt here.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> night ladies! im gonna try to get some sleep but sams not here so idk how it'll go! GOOD NIGHT!

Hey I just ate your FAVORITE... TACO BELL... lol I swallowed down 2 taco's and a nacho bell grande... It was 10:00 feeding time... the alien... haha

Nite kayla


----------



## Eskimobabys

OMG! i want TACO BELL NOW! look what u've done kim! hehe ok ima eat TB and then go to bed! night!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Night ladies.
> 
> Jellie- Where are you?
> 
> Kim- GL tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs

Thanks Shannon.... He'll do that grin and turn on the charm and thats all she wrote... lol

Cute pic BTW... Nite all... Just dropped in for a few... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> OMG! i want TACO BELL NOW! look what u've done kim! hehe ok ima eat TB and then go to bed! night!

Sorry.,... I was craving it... weird? Gonna have to work out 30 minutes more tomorrow... hehehe Nite Hun.... Hope you get some good news soon :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> OMG! i want TACO BELL NOW! look what u've done kim! hehe ok ima eat TB and then go to bed! night!


craving

:haha::haha::haha:

good thing you arent eating a pickle.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Night ladies.
> 
> Jellie- Where are you?
> 
> Kim- GL tomorrow.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Thanks Shannon.... He'll do that grin and turn on the charm and thats all she wrote... lol
> 
> Cute pic BTW... Nite all... Just dropped in for a few... :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. And yw. It only takes a smile for my hubby too.:haha:


----------



## boomer

Hi Ladies, I'm at work, so can't read through all the updates (someone will see!!)
AF still hasn't shown her face, i've been getting small cramps real low down and in my lower back for the last three days, nothing much just twinges that come and go.
Last night had massive nausea, couldn't watch tv or read a book, felt a bit like motion sickness.
Still quite a lot of cm, it hasn't dried up or gone stringy, feels like AF is gushing out at times, but then when I check - she's not!! 
Part of me is so positive, yet part of me is convinced she's gonna show today. If the OPK's are right, then I'm 16dpo today, think I may do a test tomorrow, just don't want to see a BFN, so trying to stall as long as poss.

Hope everyone is well, and sorry for this ranting on about me, just needed to tell someone!!!
xxxx


----------



## starrilicious

Hey boomer,

16 days is a long time to wait to test you have stamina! Do you usually have a regular cycle? If so testing tomorrow should be right about the right time.

fx'd and gl xx

Hope everyone else is good I'm going to go to work soon so ttyl. I'm not working late so I'll have time to chat


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all!

My goodness, there were so many pages to read through! I miss out on it all cuz of the time difference, darn it. 

I've had horrible back pain..and went to the chiropractor today. She cracked me real good lol. I'm still aching but hopefully it will help in the long run. I have scoliosis and it's making the muscles on my left side hurt soooo bad :(

AF has slowed already. Yay!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

BTW!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOOOOOOOOVE Taco Bell omg! I miss it soooo much lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

I miss Taco Bell. 

I just fell down a few stairs and landed on my bum. Af was almost gone. Ugh

This house is cursed.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my goodness..are you ok??

Ouch :( :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

yes, after crying and hubby sending me jokes about butts and telling me good thing I have some cushion. Men


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Aww, he sounds fun :)

Sorry hun. 

I'm all alone in the house..DH and DD went to his sisters house for dinner. I was supposed to go, but my back is killing me, so I'm staying in bed.


----------



## NurseKel

My DD and I are both piled up in the bed sick as dogs. Her pediatrician said she has a sinus infection and fluid in both ears. Poor baby...and just days before her birthday too! And I have a major cold and it would seem nothing is safe to take. I so want to be out and about today working. This being stuck in bed is ridiculous. At least I can read forums I suppose. LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no. Do you have a heating pad? He is funny. Im on the couch most of the days.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol..Kellie, homeopathy is safe during pregnancy. I only use that and herbs anyways:) Oh and my advil when I am desperate.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have a heating pad, but it's so hot here..It's way uncomfy!

If I lay a certain way it doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats too bad. I am in a heated blanket for my bum lol
:hugs:

So are you going to have your birth in the hospital?


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks Shannon. I don't know much about homeopathic remedies. I love my good drugs that work fast...must be the nurse in me! LOL I absolutely hate to swallow pills but I have learned over the years if it works and makes me feel better then I am all about the medicine. I have read about some people doing honey and lemon...? Maybe I'll give that a try. I know with your allergies and other medical conditions you have to be really careful with everything you take for sure.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Kellie I do. my husband used honey and tumeric and it worked:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Myself, I actually want to do a waterbirth..I'm all about natural. But then again, the idea of labor again...oh man. Almost makes me wanna schedule a c-section lol.

Someday I'll have to make that decision :D Hopefully soooon.

Hi Kellie, how are you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh just read that you're sick! Awww hope you feel better soon! And poor DD, hate when the little ones are sick.


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks Brandy. I hate when she's sick too. You just want to be able to make em feel better and you can't. I am the worst sick person because I just don't have the patience to be sick. If that makes any sense. LOL I can't stand to be stuck at home and feel so much more productive when I'm out working. I really love my job! The DH just came home to check on me and poor thing, he gets so frustrated cause he wants to baby me and take care of me but when I'm sick I just want everyone to go away and leave me in peace. LOL Sorry about your back pain. I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes, I dont want to do the hospital ever again .. 

I want a waterbirth and homebirth.

Have you seen the business of being born?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm a Labor and Delivery nurse..but getting ready to start my Midwifery courses here in SA. :D

No, I haven't see that though..what is it?


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, I just love L&D nurses!!! That was the whole reason I went on for my RN was to be able to work in there but by the time I was done with school I just didn't want to do it anymore. Go figure! LOL I have a question for you guys. In the areas you live in can you just pick to see a midwife and home birth? I ask b/c I wanted to use a midwife with my DD and my insurance would not allow her to do the birth.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi guys can I join this group?? I'm going craaaazzzyyy!! lol xx


----------



## NurseKel

Sure you can Nessicle. Welcome!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh you need to see it if you are labor and delivery
and doing midwifery. Ohh why cant you be closer!

Do you have netflix? its a movie/documentary Ricki lake did it. Its amazing makes you look at birth differently


I had a 18 labor 4 hours pushing and induced.. wish I was never induced.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.thebusinessofbeingborn.com/

Amazing movie. I woke up about the whole hospital.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you! 

I can't add the image in to my signature as it asks for a url but I don't know where to find it :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow amazing..I will have to check it out. We don't get Netflix here in SA :(

But sounds really interesting.. I've seen some crazy things. L&D is my life though. I am ready to get out of the hospital setting..I want to be a Midwife and do home births.

It's not very common here, which might be difficult, but I'm determined!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry..double post


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, Nessicle :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well maybe you can start a new begining in SA

My brother in laws wife in India is a midwife. https://preggyjoy.com/

I had a midwife in the hospital. She was great however it was a hospital and the medicine thing.

These are the midwives I am going to https://midwifebrenda.org/midwiferycare.html


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, they seem lovely! I love reading the birth stories :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie,

We are paying the 3-5k out of our pocket. It includes all the visits during the pregnancy. They come to the home as well.:) Which is great to have the kids involved.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shannon, they seem lovely! I love reading the birth stories :D

Me too. lol let me add my baby bump I mean umm well its more than a bump from my son. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

:flower:

Thats me at 33 weeks. I dont want to be that big again! and that is me and my son. He is 5 days old.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









me and saben.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gosh, Now I'm on YouTube watching birth videos. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg

Don't know whether there's something wrong with my work computer but nothing is there on the link and no picture attaching to my signature - will try when I get home from work though xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

WOW that's a real bump :D hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Probably work computer cause they are blocking it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes huge bump. and a 9lb baby. Although now he is a tiny thing.
I had a dream of my birth already in Sept. It gave hubby tears and we decided to try even though we werent decided no more kids.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun..so cool. It's just meant to be!

I have been wanting another one for a very long time..but hubby is just now ready. Well, he THINKS he is ready..he really has no idea lol. I just hope it's soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too. my baby is 7. It took me all these years to find my soulmate. 
We havent been together for a year yet, but we just knew. hes an amazing guy. He told me last night I am his dream girl. He knows how to cheer me up lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's SOOOO sweet!

My DH is the same..he knows just what to say and when to say it.
The other day he wrote on his facebook "my wife is perfection"...it made me cry. He never ever writes facebook statuses, so that was so cool. *sigh* I love that man.


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey ladies! no AF yet i had a dream last night that i took a CB Digi and it said "PREGNANT"!! i was so excited that i woke myself up! and realized it was a stupid dream! ugh! but kellie the honey and lemon thing works! my husband made me a honey drink by mixing water and honey together and heating it up he said they make that drink in mexico when ppl have a sore throat it works!


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh what lovely DH u two have!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kayla, love the new pic! You 2 are gonna make beautiful babies :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahaha thanks i hope so!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree!

SO why didnt you take the digi then Missy?


----------



## shaerichelle

Your DH sounds sweet too.

Can you believe its 1:30 and I am still not awake. I feel like I havent been sleeping and need naps.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's almost 8:30 pm and I'm tiiiired.

DH and DD just got home, and brought me dinner in bed. It was delicious! And DD just did the dishes for me. :D I feel so spoiled..I should have back pain more often haha (NOT!)


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol and bc i wanna wait and see if AF shows up :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It's almost 8:30 pm and I'm tiiiired.
> 
> DH and DD just got home, and brought me dinner in bed. It was delicious! And DD just did the dishes for me. :D I feel so spoiled..I should have back pain more often haha (NOT!)

hahahahahaha u r spoiled! jk:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

MMMMMMMMMMM Chocolate *nom nom*

I'm actually getting sick of laying down now...kinda wish I could be up and moving around.


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you sould take it soon!:)

Brandy- Thats so sweet! My DSS dont know how to do dishes, but they are learning here! lol

I have decided not to be on FB for a while. To much baby talk and whining. And then I had to read my friend complaining about anti-circumcision people.. Thats ME! Hello. So yah I am done with FB for a while.


----------



## abstersmum

are births in the us doctor led, i think i only saw a doctor twice during pregnancy and birth with my daughter. in uk its only the midwives that do births unless there is a problem


----------



## shaerichelle

You have a choice of OB/GYN or Midwife. Depending on the midwife selected you can have a homebirth. That is my choice this time around.


----------



## abstersmum

i considered it but i want the pain relief i'm a wimp


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I had pain relief with my son for 10 minutes. His hearbeat went up there went the pain medication.:(


----------



## NurseKel

I had a really good experience with the birth of my DD at the hospital here but I know for some it's a bad experience. I ended up being induced and had to have my water broke. Then, I didn't really progress because I couldn't relax due to the pain. I ended up having an epidural which allowed me to relax and dilate. I only pushed twice with my DD and out she was! LOL I also can't wait around at home when labor starts b/c I am Group B Strep positive. So, the minute my water breaks the IV antibiotics must be started.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kayla, love the new pic! You 2 are gonna make beautiful babies :D


Ditto... Very beautiful babies.... Come on Kayla.... Do it... Take the test :happydance:

Evening all... I'm all frowned up, I have'nt heard a word from you know who.... Ugg, he's so stubborn I could kick him.... oh well I'll try to hook up with him this weekend... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mEN!

kAYLA TAKE the test.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> mEN!
> 
> kAYLA TAKE the test.

What she said!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I was reading alot of posts on here and I'm getting more and more depressed and feel like I'm never gonna get pregnant... ALOT of people have 2,3 and 5 kids... I just want 1!
Geez... I'm happy for them but damn I never though it would be so difficult to get pregnant, I minus well just get a donor... the men here suck!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahaha hopin' i feel ya i just want one too!(right now anyways i wan the other 2 later on!) love the photo hopin SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
any way! why are y'all buggin about the test?its gonna be a BFN! lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Kayla... I KNOW its gonna be a BFP!! Ohh the anticipation, your way more patient than I am.... TAKE IT NOW... haha j/k


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kayla, love the new pic! You 2 are gonna make beautiful babies :D
> 
> 
> Ditto... Very beautiful babies.... Come on Kayla.... Do it... Take the test :happydance:
> 
> Evening all... I'm all frowned up, I have'nt heard a word from you know who.... Ugg, he's so stubborn I could kick him.... oh well I'll try to hook up with him this weekend... lolClick to expand...

u better seduce him!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you Kayla... I KNOW its gonna be a BFP!! Ohh the anticipation, your way more patient than I am.... TAKE IT NOW... haha j/k

OKAY FINE! lol can we make a deal? january 31st is the day i take my last provera pill how bout i test that day? :shrug: huh? huh?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds like a plan to me... :) No Taco Bell cravings yet... hehehe

I'm pist at him, I texted him at 3:28 and I have yet to hear anything from him... :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope to late! take it NOW

Kim you are gorgeous. Yes Men! Dont read the other posts! lol. I tend to stray here and a few other spots. I dont wanna get more depressed.

I know I am blessed with my son. So if I dont have a baby either we will adopt or just leave it be. We are only trying for the one year. It was gonna be 6 months, but since my cycle has been whacky for 5 that isnt working.


----------



## shaerichelle

Why did you change your pic Kim?

My hubby used to text me right back all the time. He no longer does. He got the girl lol Sigh


----------



## calliebaby

I might just have to test with you on the 31st!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

booooooooo men suck! im gonna tacobell for dinner :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla, you have been eating pickles and taco bell!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> booooooooo men suck! im gonna tacobell for dinner :)

craving


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well good talking to ya Kayla. I'm gonna watch and movie and relax... Nite


----------



## Eskimobabys

sweet callie! hopefully one of us will get a BFP my moneys on u! yea kim why u change ur photo :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

night kim!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahah pickles and taco bell is perfectly normal!


----------



## shaerichelle

Not in the huge amounts!

Night Kim.

Tonight sucks for me. Cant stop crying.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, my chart looks okay, but apparently I ovulated later than I thought so we only :sex: the morning before my ovulation day. Sunday will put me at 13dpo. 
I am going to pray for both of us to get a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Not in the huge amounts!
> 
> Night Kim.
> 
> Tonight sucks for me. Cant stop crying.

I'm sorry :hugs::hugs::flow::hug:


----------



## NurseKel

Fingers crossed for you honey!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Now pickles sound good......


----------



## shaerichelle

Ut Oh callie.

thanks for the hugs.

How are you feeling Kellie?


----------



## Eskimobabys

sorry girls but my lady area is feeling achy like AF type achy i pretty sure shes gonna kick my a** this month it feel like it! but im not sad i already given up this month and preparing for next month! :) i get to try out my monitor! woohoo!


----------



## NurseKel

Feeling okay. At least my dr. office called and told me a few safe medicines to take for these horrid cold symptoms. Although, I hate to take anything but I am miserable. And on top of that, my blood results weren't in yet so I probably won't hear anything until tomorrow. Darn it!!! Thank you for asking Shannon. I know things are really tough for you right now but keep your chin up! It WILL happen!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey kellie im sure u've already said this but how long have y'all been ttc before u got ur BFP?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im sure trying Kellie.

I didnt have any AF pains. Just pressure and mega pain right before she came. I just knew at that moment. It made me so sad.

Okay Kayla.. I wont bug ya anymore:) How long are you cycles?


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk how long they are but your not bugging me i just feel shes on her way!


----------



## calliebaby

I have crazy cycles too......it sucks not knowing what to expect.


----------



## Eskimobabys

yeah it does!


----------



## shaerichelle

I have had them since I was 9! Always irregular. Then when I got the IUD.. Bam every 30 days on the 21. Well then no IUD suxcked for the first few months. Now they seem they might get under control. I hope I O next week.

Hubby just dropped a bomb on me before he left! I guess we are moving. Ugh


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe that will be a good thing....new home, new start....

I always had regular cycles until I went on the pill when I was 16 (got my first period at age 11). I was on the pill for ten years on and off, but came off three times and was regular. I went on yaz for one year and hated it. It was the last pill I was on. Came off of it in april, had a withdrawal bleed, then had 6 week cycles for 3 cycles. Then I had no period for 4 months from end of august to end of december. I was given progesterone to induce my period that cycle. They gave me 10mg for 5 days. I was supposed to get my period at the latest one week after my last pill. It didn't work. I ended up getting my period on my own, two weeks after my last progesterone pill. My doctor said I was not given a high enough dose for it to work.
Now, I am waiting on my next cycle. I am so happy that I started charting my BBT this cycle. I at least know that I am ovulating.
If I don't get my BFP, I really hope I get af this weekend so that I have a normal cycle. I can hope at least.
If nothing happens by the 1st, I am going to use acupuncture on myself to induce it.


----------



## Eskimobabys

periods suck! why cant it come every month on time! would make this whole TTC thing a whole lot easier!


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree! I am happy I started to temp too!

Sorry that your cycles are all messed up after the BCP. I really hope you get your cycles under control or that BFP soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> periods suck! why cant it come every month on time! would make this whole TTC thing a whole lot easier!

I so agree! I am sick of it.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Maybe that will be a good thing....new home, new start....

I hope so. We need it ever since we moved in here. Its been shit one thing right after another.

My landlord tried to come over and clean up the basement. We agreed just so she wouldnt be a bag yesterday. Anyways... she came over with fans and garbage bags.. we told her we didnt want her over she dropped the stuff and decided to tell us that she wanted to come back in 5 days and make sure we cleaned it up properly to make sure we dont let it mold! OMG we are adults!


----------



## NurseKel

Kayla, I had to be on the BC patch for over three months due to cysts and Endo. As soon as I took off the last patch we started trying. First three months we got nothing. The last three months I've been on the Clomid. So, really we've only beenTTC for 6 solid months due to my doctor not recommending until I got rid of the cysts.


----------



## molly85

Hi Ladies.
I'm still feelinglike I am about to come on and nothing but CM.
Peeing like a race horse, very tierd, off chocolate and anything sweet really. Notsure on the boobs they are always huge.
Just went out with workmates and yet again asked if I was pregnant (nothingon the menu I liked the sound of). I really want a proper contracted job with these people so would prob be turned down if I said I was PG or trying to get that way.
Hows the bum Shannon?
Kayla I hope you get that :bfp: you 2 areso cute.
HOney and lemon in water Kelly and sniffing menthal & eucaliptuse in hotwater for the sinuses the steam loosens it all up. yummy


----------



## shaerichelle

Its okay. Still freaking hurts!

I am sorry Jo. Have you taken a test?


----------



## abstersmum

i have been drinking lemmon and honey all day it is helping my cold but i still feel really ill and sorry for myself


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Jo! You sure are sounding preggers to me. LOL I still run to the BR thinking I've started only to find lots of CM. I know I have to eat but nothing really strikes my fancy and peeing all the time is a given! LOL Still no soreness in the boobs though.


----------



## shaerichelle

I had lots of Cm until AF.

Whats wrong Joanna?


----------



## starrilicious

Hello lovelies!

I haven't the energy to catch up on all the posts lol. AF still hasn't got me, but noticed a temp rise past 3 days so hopefully she's on her way.


----------



## shaerichelle

Temp rise?


----------



## molly85

I know it's daft.
I go through thislittle process now pee in a pot. dip my HPT then let it cool and did my OPK. Nothing. I am sure they work I have been takingAgnus Castus for 20 days now I think. I'm sure something should have happened. If my spot was implantation how long before I would geta :bfp: at the earliest? I doubt this but must stay positive.
Oh wanna be mental health nurse BTW and general anesthetic and sinthetic Morphine I do not do pian


----------



## shaerichelle

I used to work as a receptionist for mental health. I liked it.

Interesting. to bad you cant take your temp.


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, you are a brave girl to wanna do Mental Health nursing! LOL I specialize in Geriatrics and currently I am a home health field nurse. Love it! So much freedom and great for when you have kiddos. I can't remember how soon you should be able to test after possible implantation bleeding but I bet one of these fabulous ladies can tell you.


----------



## molly85

well i could but i have no starting point andno regular get up time so itwould be iffy at best. I wish I could just have my blood testsI don't mind needles


----------



## molly85

I lovemental health. It scares so many people. My unitis rebab for mental illness rather than drink/drugs. The clients are lovely and would be ever so careful withme if I did get pregnant. theywould wantme straight there from the hospital to see the baby. I justcan'tsurvive on the rubbishpay student nurses get so I am waiting for a support worker job to come up perminently


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe you should just try. Maybe take your temps twice a day? I did that I was doing morning and night just to see. I of course used my morning ones. 

You have a few symptoms of pregnancy. As far as implantation.. the blood tests know 5-6 days after conception! and implantation is 7-12 days after conception. And I think it takes a few days for HCG to get into the system.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I lovemental health. It scares so many people. My unitis rebab for mental illness rather than drink/drugs. The clients are lovely and would be ever so careful withme if I did get pregnant. theywould wantme straight there from the hospital to see the baby. I justcan'tsurvive on the rubbishpay student nurses get so I am waiting for a support worker job to come up perminently

Yah here they get paid a good chunk of money.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks molly!! im drain! i've been watching my friends 3 month old since noon today she doesn't get off til 10pm! she didn't get off til 10 pm last night either! i'm drain hes a grumpy little fellow! 20 hours with someone else's baby no breaks *sigh* i watch him at least 3-4 times a week (not including date nights)for free.. is that bad that i get tried of watching someone else's baby most of the week? i feel like i'll be a bad mom bc i'm not excited about watching her baby...i feel like a bad person for not wanting to do it EVERY time she ask :(


----------



## shaerichelle

NO you arent. Its hard cause you want your OWN. Shes lucky to have you thats a lot of work for free. Heck Im dredding going out tomorrow. I might see a baby. 

I have tried contacting a few friends and family members for support and nothing. I am so frustrated. Sorry.


----------



## NurseKel

Kayla, I don't think that's bad at all. My DH and I always say we love our children, just not other peoples children! LMAO!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks girls!!!!!!!!! im sorry Shannon we're here for you! we care!


----------



## molly85

Thats like staying at someones elses house its nice and all but not your own.

Hmm I think I am just hoping but the HPTwon'tshow yet if we had had success. I would love to be ableto announca at dinner on thursday there were 2 PG ladies at the tablenot just1.

I am waiting for the blood tests to see if I am ovulatingI think 9 months from BC running outto wait but apparently it is normal. The GP's here don'tlike giving second opinions. I am so angry about it no one said months to check my system and I should not have listened to older bitter woman telling me to wait so I had thatflaming injection when I was all primmed to get PG.


----------



## molly85

Hey Shannon don't be scared they will never be as cute and lovely as your own baby.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kayla and Jo. You girls know how it is to want it so bad. I am just frustrated.

Its sad people always want your support. When you finally need it they run the other way. Argh


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm maybe you should use a test with FMU(or whenever you get up) on thursday. :)

Sorry the docs arent helping. Mine told me to come back in 5 months if I dont have a period :wacko:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Kayla and Jo. You girls know how it is to want it so bad. I am just frustrated.
> 
> Its sad people always want your support. *When you finally need it they run the other way. Argh*

AINT THAT THE TRUTH!:growlmad:


----------



## starrilicious

That sucks they're not supportive. So many peoples don't really acknowledge infertility.

It's sad :(

Yes, my temps have been low all month but the last few have been up a few points again (above 36.45 is good for me) but I have been working shifts so temps are a bit inacuarate this month :( Now I've put in the temps from my diary though, I said I wasn't gonna put them on FF, but since I saw a sustained rise I put them in lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rises are good:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kayla and Jo. You girls know how it is to want it so bad. I am just frustrated.
> 
> Its sad people always want your support. *When you finally need it they run the other way. Argh*
> 
> AINT THAT THE TRUTH!:growlmad:Click to expand...



Yes. I put this as a status.
I find it funny...being there for people..when you need them.. they disappear. Done with fake friends.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes you would think more people would care.. but infertility is hard. I was pretty sure it would take me and hubby a few months but not this long.

Can you take your temps at night and in the morning?


----------



## molly85

Naughty girl straying back on facebook. only 2 of my friends know and my uncle. They are really supportive as they know I am impatient about these things. 1 of them is a work mate and knows I would not let a patient go though this but their is little I can do to influesnce my own GP.
I have doen a few FMU will keep trying they are only internet cheepies but it stops my addiction and the do say 10mui so should pick it up if and when it ahappens I still don't get how people can tell they are PG from OPKs


----------



## shaerichelle

I think the OPKs are not real at all. I dont get it either. I would say it would depend on factors when it showed. I was 16dpo when I got a faint line.

Yah I had to tell some people off. They are all on fb.


----------



## Eskimobabys

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i just had a break down idk why i just feel...so overwhelmed...i need a hug


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry its not real, but I am thinking of you. I know its hard. 

PS I had a few of these before I found out I was preggo.


----------



## molly85

wining sods I have a friend whos 2 year old has hit puberty already she posted that he wasn't well and not a sole questioned this. I messaged her asking what the heck was going on . Following day she posted a similer post and got several messages back and and I got a gold star.

All the "syptoms" are probably in my head but so wish they weren't I will keep going with my testing as at the very least need to see if ai am ovualting and I trust hormones better than my tempreture as I was outside in minus 1 degree celsious and I wasn't very cold and am now in bed with frozen feet after being home for 3 hours


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thank you Shannon, i guess i just miss my husband and all this TTC crap and then the baby on top of that thank u again i needed that


----------



## shaerichelle

My feet are like that too, SIgh

Hit puberty at 2?


----------



## Eskimobabys

well im off to bed y'all see ya tomorrow! love ya!


----------



## molly85

Awww Kyla :hugs: Really hope this is your :bfp: other wise the :witch: is being extra horrible to you.


----------



## Eskimobabys

thanks jo good night


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Kayla. 

I hope and pray its your BFP


----------



## molly85

Night.
Yeah poor little guy, is all rbellious and all horny.
He's got all hairy and is atleast as tall as a 5 year old
He is so sweet though with his brown curly hair and his mum and step dad are great people


----------



## shaerichelle

My migraine is killing me. I am going to bed. Good Night Jo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Poor Kid. Cant they give him something to make it go away?!


----------



## molly85

Yeah they are now they know what it is.
Aww migraine off you go. No barking dog so I can sleep un hindered.


----------



## Nessicle

I feel guilty moaning today but I feel so fed up at the moment. Not about TTC I don't think but just in general, I feel like crying all the time, and I'm so frustrated because I can't sleep and have a constant headache :cry:

I don't want to moan at work because people don't want to hear it and if I do say anything I get back "moaning minnie" or something equally as mean!

I don't want to moan or cry to OH cos he'll just think I'm being a complete woman and men are a bit impatient and insensitive sometimes when it comes to a hormonal woman lol 

sorry for moaning when you guys all have enough on your plates!xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Nessy, don't feel bad venting here. That's what we are here for! The good times and the bad. :hugs: Sound like you're very emotional..might mean Ov is coming up soon! *trying to look on the bright side* lol. Hope that you feel better soon. Don't be afraid to talk here!

I'm doing a little better. My back is still pretty sore and I need to get a ton of studying done today. But alls well. Just waiting on the eggie now. Got a long wait still! lol


----------



## starrilicious

Nessicle said:


> I feel guilty moaning today but I feel so fed up at the moment. Not about TTC I don't think but just in general, I feel like crying all the time, and I'm so frustrated because I can't sleep and have a constant headache :cry:
> 
> I don't want to moan at work because people don't want to hear it and if I do say anything I get back "moaning minnie" or something equally as mean!
> 
> I don't want to moan or cry to OH cos he'll just think I'm being a complete woman and men are a bit impatient and insensitive sometimes when it comes to a hormonal woman lol
> 
> sorry for moaning when you guys all have enough on your plates!xx

I know how you feel. Sometimes I just cry and cry :hug:

Don't worry it's normal to feel sad sometimes, what's bad is keeping it in.

You can always tell us and even if it's only virtual, you'll get a hug :hugs:


----------



## starrilicious

Oh My back kills too and I have to go to work.

Still, last week of the late shift yay!!

Have you tried a hot water bottle or one of those heating pads, I think they are a god send!

ttfn


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys - the support is so much appreciated! I've recently come off antidepressants - Prozac - only been on it a year, due to constant illnesses to do with my coeliac disease pushing me in to depression but was weaned off around November time. Been fine up to this point so don't think it's that so maybe you're right about ov'ing. It's been a long time since I ov'd so not sure how I'm supposed to feel but I ov in 6 days, could that be the reason why I feel so emotional?? 

My back is killing too :( been like it for about a week now boo!!

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it could be. :hugs: Your hormones could be causing all those things.

Still studying Brandy?

How you doing Star?

Kayla you better?

Kim- how are you?

Jellie-where the heck are ya?

AFM, very depressed. DH is being weird. I am going to probably not be on here much. I do get emails when you all send messages.. So I will check them on my phone. I need to leave the house and be alone today

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Nessicle

hugs to you too hun xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Star, yeah I do have a heating pad..it helps a bit, but it's summer here, so I get sooo hot using it. Have to do it sparingly.

Nessy, yes! Definitely can be impending OV making you feel very emotional. The hormones will do that to you. I get extremely emotional around that time as well...mine is still coming up lol..so prepare for a few ventings on my end also :hugs:

Shannon, it's good to take a time out sometimes. We will be here for you when you get back :hugs: <3


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Star, yeah I do have a heating pad..it helps a bit, but it's summer here, so I get sooo hot using it. Have to do it sparingly.
> 
> Nessy, yes! Definitely can be impending OV making you feel very emotional. The hormones will do that to you. I get extremely emotional around that time as well...mine is still coming up lol..so prepare for a few ventings on my end also :hugs:
> 
> Shannon, it's good to take a time out sometimes. We will be here for you when you get back :hugs: <3

hahaha well it's good to know I'm, erm, normal....if you can call me that lol! 

I do feel very emotional, just at work I could burst in to tears over nothing at all! Think I need to put a good weepie movie on and let it all out! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's right! Watch Steel Magnolias..that one is a good laugh/cry one. :)

Let it out..that will definitely help.

I just got a package from back home..My dad sent me pics of my brothers and everyone. It made me cry first thing. Ugh. I miss them so very much. Now I'm crying again..lol. I guess your emotional-ness just passed on to me!


----------



## NurseKel

Oh no, it seems like everyone is feeling so blue and depressed in here ladies. I'm sorry that it's a bad day for most of us. Hopefully, tomorrow will be better!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I havent left yet. Trying to wake up! 

Yah I guess we all are. I am going to go have some shopping therapy. When I come back I will do homework and sit in my office and think...alone. Not understanding men right now. At least AF is gone.. we will see if she reappears like she did for 2 days.


----------



## NurseKel

Hopefully she will stay away so you can get set for this month Shannon. I would love some shopping therapy. Hell, I would love to just feel like getting out of the house. I am use to running the roads all day and being super busy. Ugh!


----------



## shaerichelle

Sick and pregnant dont work. I have been there. ugh.

Hubby doesnt know I am having shopping therapy he will find out soon enough lol:haha:

I hope she does too. I hope this will be a normal cycle for me. If so I will O next week.


----------



## NurseKel

Wahooo...I just love when the big O is coming! LOL My hubby doesn't usually know about my shopping therapy either, til it's over. Hehehe. Yeah, I did so well with my DD and was never really sick. I worked up til the day she was born then returned to work 2 weeks later. I have been telling my DH that I get so mad at people when they act like pregnancy is an illness. I think I cursed myself b/c I have felt horrible and it's still so early. I suppose I just don't want him to think I'm being whiny about it. Not sure if that makes sense but....


----------



## shaerichelle

It does. I worked up til 4 weeks before my son was born he was 2 weeks late. The docs said no more work. Was retaining to much water. Yes believe me some people do think its an illness.

I told DH we are going to be busy :sex: all next week. He said fine with me:) :haha: He is def a guy.

Alright leaving for therapy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy shopping!

Wish I could go shoppin lol. I guess I *could* if I really wanted to..just don't feel up for anything. Homesickness sucks!

I am trying to study, but keep finding myself back on here!


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Brandy I'm sorry. I know how bad homesickness can be. You can be surrounded by people but it's just not the same as your family. Why did you move there? Was it for a job or something?

I know what you mean about being back on here. LOL I am bored outta my mind and I know I'm suppose to be resting but I guess sitting in my recliner on the laptop is resting too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey everyone... Sorry to hear everyones is having a blue day... So am I... I'm there with ya... Its been a very rough couple of days and I still have the crying spells and the headaches... I'm not one to lay any burden on anyone so I just stay away till I get feeling better... Just got to take 1 day at a time... 
Everyone is having a difficult time right now and this TCC is not helping matters...
The ups and downs all the time... its nuts... 

I'd love to go shopping but I'm broke so retail therpy is'nt gonna help... lol

Hang in there Shannon our time will come... Our bodies can be cruel at times playing games with us... I pray that we all get a BFP real soon... :)

I never heard anything from the OH? He's such an Arsehole sometimes... I don't chart, don't even know where to start... lol

Kayla... I feel for ya sweetie, I've been crying alot too... but "try" not to stress, not good and it will throw everything out of whack, trust me I know... hang in there your BFP is coming...

Jellie... MIA? :(

PeachLoveBaby I'm sorry your homesick... hang in there girlie... hope all is better soon :)

If there is anyone I forgot I'm sorry, there is SOOO many pages to get caught up on...

OH Congrats NurseKel... Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months sweetie :) 

:hugs: to Everyone.... I'm here if you need to chat... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> I feel guilty moaning today but I feel so fed up at the moment. Not about TTC I don't think but just in general, I feel like crying all the time, and I'm so frustrated because I can't sleep and have a constant headache :cry:
> 
> I don't want to moan at work because people don't want to hear it and if I do say anything I get back "moaning minnie" or something equally as mean!
> 
> I don't want to moan or cry to OH cos he'll just think I'm being a complete woman and men are a bit impatient and insensitive sometimes when it comes to a hormonal woman lol
> 
> sorry for moaning when you guys all have enough on your plates!xx

Hey, don't feel guilty about anything, Where all her to support you so you need not to feel that way... We've all had some emotional rollercoasters per say... I feel for ya, I've had the constant headaches and can't sleep either...
Men can be so insensitive... Hope to hear some good news soon ;)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey kim!:hugs: miss u! hi shannon! yeah im better just waiting on AF hopefully she'll pop up on like Feb 3th or 4th FX and waiting on sam to come home! but no really much to updated on im sorry everyones having a crappy day! :hugs: its such a pretty day today i should go for a walk or something with my babys!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







baylee&benji.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Kayla... How are you doing today.... I wish it was nice here.. Cold brrr...

Shannon is out doing retail therpy... I wish I could I'm broke... lol 

I wish I could get rid of these mild headaches... weird?


----------



## Eskimobabys

yeah that is weird! hope u feel better i wish i could go shopping but im broke also! boooo


----------



## shaerichelle

The retail therapy didnt help. Babies everywhere and the moms were getting mad they were crying UGH


----------



## calliebaby

Kayla-What kind of dog is that?


----------



## Eskimobabys

sorry to hear that shannon!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, I still have those right now on and off too. I am getting sick of them!

Kayla, its nice her too, but I am to frustrated to enjoy it.

We are running low on money, but I didnt care :haha:

Should probably cause we need to move:wacko: Sick of moving


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kayla. All I could think is maybe that is baby dust!


----------



## meeshey

evening lovelies.
sorry been absent for a couple of days... dh is out of work and miserable. 
no period yet, 12 dpo, itchy right boob, lots of creamy cm. cried my eyes out to tv show "brothers and sisters" last night. got promoted at work, no extra money just extra stress.

ugh ugh ugh. ugh.

sorry, just feeling crappy, hows all of you? xxx


----------



## calliebaby

9dpo today, have a headache and constant stomachache for three days now...I had a test earlier...which I passed and I have an interview in a few hours...so nervous!!! Oh, and I have the worst insomnia the last few days.


----------



## Eskimobabys

calliebaby said:


> Kayla-What kind of dog is that?

The cream one is a "Cavachon" cavalier and Bichon mix his name is Benji!
and the Black one is a "Cockapoo" her name is Baylee

the 1st photo is benji as a baby!
 



Attached Files:







babybenji.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1









benjibow.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









bayleepink.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









baylee1.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calliebaby

I have a cavachon too!!!:happydance: They are the best.


----------



## shaerichelle

Cute kids:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Michelle- seems like this should be the crappy day thread. Hope Dh gets better. I hate when you get promoted with no extra pay ..been there :hugs: My belly button itched a lot.

Callie, I have had a headache on and off for 2 weeks now due to all the hormone changes. UGh.


----------



## abstersmum

can i add my moan of the day i still have an awful cold and i ache all over.


----------



## NurseKel

I second that Joanna! I am still off work and feel horrible. I did the lemon and honey drink and it seems to be helping some. I feel for you honey cause it is no fun at all.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope my daily load of 10 supplements+ will help me from not getting sick!

Hope you both feel better.


----------



## abstersmum

thanks need sympathy - pathetic i know, think i will go and make myself some lemon and honey now


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Shannon.:flower: I definitely hope you don't get this yucky cold.


----------



## NurseKel

Needing sympathy is understandable Joanna. We all need it at times. My DH has been wonderful and willing to do whatever will make me feel better. I am the worst sick person ever. I get frustrated when I'm sick because I just keep thinking about all the things I should be doing instead of laying around.


----------



## Eskimobabys

OMG callie u do?!?!?!?!? i've never met anyone with one!!!! is it a boy or a girl? please POST photos!!!


----------



## abstersmum

i was teaching a class about puberty today and halfway through i forgot what i was talking about


----------



## calliebaby

It's a girl....I need to figure out the photo thing though....


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwwwwwwwww! a girl! i want to get Benji a gf Cavachon! but they are so EXPENSIVE up here like $500 and up. in Texas i bought Benji for $300

EDIT- where'd u get her from?


----------



## calliebaby

I got her in california when I lived there. She was $600......but worth every pennyO:). I know that there are breeders in several states that have them. You could probably google breeders near you.


----------



## shaerichelle

ut oh brain fog. I have that A LOT. To many things at once.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kim, I still have those right now on and off too. I am getting sick of them!
> 
> Kayla, its nice her too, but I am to frustrated to enjoy it.
> 
> We are running low on money, but I didnt care :haha:
> 
> Should probably cause we need to move:wacko: Sick of moving

Weird huh, breaking out too... I'm so over it.... I have 10.00 to my name... I'm sooo broke... lol

Man that stinks, I feel for ya, it seems everywhere there is young Moms and babies coming out of the woodwork... I held a 4 month old Sunday, that almost made me crack... :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

meeshey said:


> evening lovelies.
> sorry been absent for a couple of days... dh is out of work and miserable.
> no period yet, 12 dpo, itchy right boob, lots of creamy cm. cried my eyes out to tv show "brothers and sisters" last night. got promoted at work, no extra money just extra stress.
> 
> ugh ugh ugh. ugh.
> 
> sorry, just feeling crappy, hows all of you? xxx

Thats good news No AF.... Woot Woot... When are you going to test? Oh yeah Me and Shannon both had those episodes of crying you poor thing... I hope your honey will be home soon.. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Cute puppies Kayla and Callie... Soooo adoreable... I so want one... Maybe it would relieve my loneliness..

Update: I heard from OH today... :happydance: I have a feeling I'll see him if not tonight maybe tomorrow he started 2nd shift and he works right down the road...
That ever so lovely cm is coming again and broke out chest?? My Ov coming??
Time to breed... lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

i love cavachons! hes goans alot so cute! he acts more like a Bichon than a cavalier! lol i plan on have LOTS of dogs when we buy a home! 2 dobermans ,2 cavaliers and one more cavachon :) so with my 2 dogs now that will be 7 doggies! i plan on living in the country on at least 2 acres! so i'll have the room!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Kim, I still have those right now on and off too. I am getting sick of them!
> 
> Kayla, its nice her too, but I am to frustrated to enjoy it.
> 
> We are running low on money, but I didnt care :haha:
> 
> Should probably cause we need to move:wacko: Sick of moving
> 
> Weird huh, breaking out too... I'm so over it.... I have 10.00 to my name... I'm sooo broke... lol
> 
> Man that stinks, I feel for ya, it seems everywhere there is young Moms and babies coming out of the woodwork... I held a 4 month old Sunday, that almost made me crack... :(Click to expand...

Yes the breakouts. They wont go away! Ugh I have tried many things. I still have twinges around the belly button..almost gone and it seems my breasts are not going down:cry:

Yes there is everywhere. I could not imagine holding one right now. I would breakdown. :wacko:


----------



## NurseKel

Oh lordy...that man don't even know what he's in for! LOL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I did Sunday after the baby left... I was so heartbroken...

I'm telling you our bodies is playing games with us... 

I'm feeling yucky as all hell too


----------



## meeshey

thank you ladies... just had another cry at my man. He was moaning again about not having a job and i just got really down too...my nose is also really stuffy, bet im getting sick. 

he now feels bad. (slight smugness!)

x


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I agree with Kellie.

Af left yesterday.. I was out shopping thought great shes back.. no CM galore. Sigh 

Michelle- I agree with Kim. I was crying over everyting. I looked at hubby and said yup I am preggo. He laughed.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Cute puppies Kayla and Callie... Soooo adoreable... I so want one... Maybe it would relieve my loneliness..
> 
> Update: I heard from OH today... :happydance: I have a feeling I'll see him if not tonight maybe tomorrow he started 2nd shift and he works right down the road...
> That ever so lovely cm is coming again and broke out chest?? My Ov coming??
> Time to breed... lol

hahahahahahahahaha u go girl!!!!!!! yes u should get a dog it helps having these little guys around esp when im all alone at night :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Got a question NurseKel... If I had sex on the day I ovulated could it be possible that I could still be pregnant? I had spotting and some break through bleeding... Still feeling the twinges here and there as well??? I'm SOOO Confused


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Oh I did Sunday after the baby left... I was so heartbroken...
> 
> I'm telling you our bodies is playing games with us...
> 
> I'm feeling yucky as all hell too

They are. I have been in pain on and off since Thursday. I am sick of feeling like this and being depressed. I cried myself to sleep last night. Men:growlmad: and then I woke up and said give us our BFPs now! Maybe Ill be nicer tonight.:haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Meeshy, with all that going on you could for sure be preggo. I've been battling the runny nose one minute and stuffed up the next for nearly three weeks. Of course now it's a full blown cold.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

meeshey said:


> thank you ladies... just had another cry at my man. He was moaning again about not having a job and i just got really down too...my nose is also really stuffy, bet im getting sick.
> 
> he now feels bad. (slight smugness!)
> 
> x

Awww you poor thing, BUT a stuff nose i.e. cold coming on feeling is a SIGN... Go to Pregnancy Countdown and see all the signs... I love that site
Hang in there girly... I hope your husband finds work soon :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Got a question NurseKel... If I had sex on the day I ovulated could it be possible that I could still be pregnant? I had spotting and some break through bleeding... Still feeling the twinges here and there as well??? I'm SOOO Confused

OMG me too. I am wondering. My period was weird. It was heavy one day but mostly blood mixed in with clear cm. Ugh. I dont want to tell DH he will think I am crazy.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Oh I did Sunday after the baby left... I was so heartbroken...
> 
> I'm telling you our bodies is playing games with us...
> 
> I'm feeling yucky as all hell too
> 
> They are. I have been in pain on and off since Thursday. I am sick of feeling like this and being depressed. I cried myself to sleep last night. Men:growlmad: and then I woke up and said give us our BFPs now! Maybe Ill be nicer tonight.:haha:Click to expand...


Your funny... I know I"m well over it... Just praying for a lil miracle... Can't lose hope, because hope is all we have.... Be nicer tonight, I will too ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Got a question NurseKel... If I had sex on the day I ovulated could it be possible that I could still be pregnant? I had spotting and some break through bleeding... Still feeling the twinges here and there as well??? I'm SOOO Confused
> 
> OMG me too. I am wondering. My period was weird. It was heavy one day but mostly blood mixed in with clear cm. Ugh. I dont want to tell DH he will think I am crazy.Click to expand...

I think I've gone beyond that... LOL Do you think its possible? 
Well I'm gonna work him over all day and night the next time I see him... Better break out the ice for him... haha

You poor girl, were going to get a full head of grey hair if we keep this up... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Oh I did Sunday after the baby left... I was so heartbroken...
> 
> I'm telling you our bodies is playing games with us...
> 
> I'm feeling yucky as all hell too
> 
> They are. I have been in pain on and off since Thursday. I am sick of feeling like this and being depressed. I cried myself to sleep last night. Men:growlmad: and then I woke up and said give us our BFPs now! Maybe Ill be nicer tonight.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your funny... I know I"m well over it... Just praying for a lil miracle... Can't lose hope, because hope is all we have.... Be nicer tonight, I will too ;)Click to expand...

Ok I will be. Yes miracles would be nice.:flower:


----------



## NurseKel

H&P, if there is anything I have learned in this process it is that TONS of things are possible! I personally have not had any bleeding or spotting at all, but I have read lots of stories of women that have spotted throughout their whole pregnancy and especially in the beginning. Hell, only our bodies know what they are doing. I thought I knew down to the second when I ovulated but based on my HCG level on Monday, I must not be as far along as I thought. But....I've also read that those levels vary greatly. See, if it's any comfort.......the confusion never ends! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Got a question NurseKel... If I had sex on the day I ovulated could it be possible that I could still be pregnant? I had spotting and some break through bleeding... Still feeling the twinges here and there as well??? I'm SOOO Confused
> 
> OMG me too. I am wondering. My period was weird. It was heavy one day but mostly blood mixed in with clear cm. Ugh. I dont want to tell DH he will think I am crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've gone beyond that... LOL Do you think its possible?
> Well I'm gonna work him over all day and night the next time I see him... Better break out the ice for him... haha
> 
> You poor girl, were going to get a full head of grey hair if we keep this up... lolClick to expand...



OMG I have enough silvers. Yes they are silver.:haha: I am getting more and more. I think anything is possible. I was going to take a test tomorrow morning just to make sure. I told DH to make sure all the hcg is outta my system.:haha::wacko:

lol, Tell him to bring an ice block to chip at.


----------



## meeshey

you're all so nice, why can't you just be round the corner for a cup of tea??!

my friends at work are all telling me to test, but i think af is just around the corner... really do. i reckon tomorrow or friday. if not here by sunday, i will test.

i know hubby will find work soon, i have faith. but i just wish he believed in himself a bit more, i get in from work to find him on the sofa wanting to talk again. he's far from his family (in south africa) and is homesick too. 

he's now perked up a bit and eating biscuits. lol.

xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

NurseKel said:


> H&P, if there is anything I have learned in this process it is that TONS of things are possible! I personally have not had any bleeding or spotting at all, but I have read lots of stories of women that have spotted throughout their whole pregnancy and especially in the beginning. Hell, only our bodies know what they are doing. I thought I knew down to the second when I ovulated but based on my HCG level on Monday, I must not be as far along as I thought. But....I've also read that those levels vary greatly. See, if it's any comfort.......the confusion never ends! LOL

Thank you... Both Me and Shannon have been on a rollercoaster ride from Hell I'll tell you that... I still have hope... Thank you so much...

I'm stocking up on ice... and I need to find some pre-seed I just read it helps alot... Time to cash in my change... lol Does Walmart carry it... haha

Shannon what is silvers?? Grey hair... lol I found a few more... :(


----------



## calliebaby

meeshey said:


> my friends at work are all telling me to test, but i think af is just around the corner... really do. i reckon tomorrow or friday. if not here by sunday, i will test.xx

I am going to test on saturday I think. I will be 12 dpo then. I was trying to hold out until sunday, but I have already had to wait an extra weeks due to ovulating later than I had previously thought. Do you chart at all? I did this cycle and so far is looking good. I made the mistake of comparing my chart to someone else's on ff (they let you do that) and it looked so similar I thought it was mine at first, and that woman got a bfp on 12dpo. I hope that's a sign...she also had all the same symptoms as me on the same days. Weird.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck Callie... Your way more stronger than I am, I'd test everyday day until I got a BFP... lol Good Luck and Let us know the results... :)


----------



## NurseKel

Sounds very promising Callie!


----------



## meeshey

Callie - thats interesting, thank you. I havent charted, this was our first proper month of trying and just had a go! lol. am going to look into all of that once i have had af. i also think im a bit guilty of symptom spotting and going "yeah, me 2" - i have felt different these last 2 weeks but don't know how much is me paying too much attention! I wish you lots of luck for this weekend and will keep fingers crossed for a BFP for you.

P.S Hubby now chuckling to celebrity big brother and drinking coke. he's like a woman with his mood swings.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I could just sit here an google all day tryin to figure things out... I never charted before, heck I don't even know where to start, I just watch the cm change... lol


----------



## calliebaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Good Luck Callie... Your way more stronger than I am, I'd test everyday day until I got a BFP... lol Good Luck and Let us know the results... :)

Definitely not strong at all.....When I wake up in the morning I make sure to pee before I have time to think about getting a stick or a cup out..lol. It is the only thing that prevents me from poas every day. I will for sure let all of you know as soon as I know anything.:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I woke up at 4:30 am in the morning and broke out the test and ended up peeing on myself... lol I did manage to get it on the stick too... Thats when I got the false negative, but I know with the symptoms your having your going to get a BFP... 
FX'd :dust:

Men can be just like Women, even with the gossip and drama... good to hear he's in better spirits... cute couple btw...


----------



## calliebaby

I just keep my thermometer on my bed next to my alarm and take my temp at the same time each day before getting out of bed. I record it on ff and they figure the rest out. I seem to have a lot of cm most days, so I can't rely solely on that. 
FF almost makes you symptom spot. They ask you to record every symptom daily. But, it also keeps me on track for taking my vitamins. 
They gave me 81 points for early pregnancy signs today..lol..up from 71 points yesterday.
I mostly do it because I have irregular cycles and was not sure when I was ovulating.


----------



## meeshey

first time i tried the ovulation stix i dropped the bloody thing in my beaker of pee and couldn't bring myself to drag it out! lol!


----------



## meeshey

calliebaby said:


> FF almost makes you symptom spot. They ask you to record every symptom daily. But, it also keeps me on track for taking my vitamins.
> They gave me 81 points for early pregnancy signs today..lol..up from 71 points yesterday.

i love the idea of getting points for pregnancy signs... can i just go on and do that today without having charted?? (grade me!! i feel like a chicken egg!)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Damn headache... its been on and off all day...

Kayla what are you doing? Did you walk the pups.... lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

yes i did it was a lovely walk :) just trynna see who delivers cuz im hungry!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Meeshy your so funny... I would of... I had too when I passed a clot Friday, it was gross... still not sure what is going on with me... I'll start charting next month... another thing to make me crazy...

Yay Callie... That is a good thing... I know your preggo... Can't wait to find out... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> NurseKel said:
> 
> 
> H&P, if there is anything I have learned in this process it is that TONS of things are possible! I personally have not had any bleeding or spotting at all, but I have read lots of stories of women that have spotted throughout their whole pregnancy and especially in the beginning. Hell, only our bodies know what they are doing. I thought I knew down to the second when I ovulated but based on my HCG level on Monday, I must not be as far along as I thought. But....I've also read that those levels vary greatly. See, if it's any comfort.......the confusion never ends! LOL
> 
> Thank you... Both Me and Shannon have been on a rollercoaster ride from Hell I'll tell you that... I still have hope... Thank you so much...
> 
> I'm stocking up on ice... and I need to find some pre-seed I just read it helps alot... Time to cash in my change... lol Does Walmart carry it... haha
> 
> Shannon what is silvers?? Grey hair... lol I found a few more... :(Click to expand...

I agree. Rollecoaster. I am still on it and I want off! I am trying to take a leave of absence. MY teachers are not understanding at all, so I want time off, plus we need to move out of this house. 

I was going to look for some preseed too. I need some overnighted lol:haha::haha: I have not seen it locally:cry:

They are grey hair with some shine, silver color!:shrug:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> yes i did it was a lovely walk :) just trynna see who delivers cuz im hungry!

Your bad... No Taco bell tonight... Well since I only have 10.00 till payday I'm gonna have to ruff it and eat noodles.. Maybe the OH will come over and give me some money, I'm broke.... Among other things... If he shows up I'm gonna be ummm... Nevermind... lol I'm gonna practically jump his bones...
I LOVE HIM.... Even though he can be an inconciderate ass at times lol


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I just keep my thermometer on my bed next to my alarm and take my temp at the same time each day before getting out of bed. I record it on ff and they figure the rest out. I seem to have a lot of cm most days, so I can't rely solely on that.
> FF almost makes you symptom spot. They ask you to record every symptom daily. But, it also keeps me on track for taking my vitamins.
> They gave me 81 points for early pregnancy signs today..lol..up from 71 points yesterday.
> I mostly do it because I have irregular cycles and was not sure when I was ovulating.



omg i had 88 pts last month:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> yes i did it was a lovely walk :) just trynna see who delivers cuz im hungry!
> 
> Your bad... No Taco bell tonight... Well since I only have 10.00 till payday I'm gonna have to ruff it and eat noodles.. Maybe the OH will come over and give me some money, I'm broke.... Among other things... If he shows up I'm gonna be ummm... Nevermind... lol I'm gonna practically jump his bones...
> I LOVE HIM.... Even though he can be an* inconciderate ass at times *lolClick to expand...

that is all MEN


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm tellin ya, Thats the 1st thing I'm gonna get when I get paid... for sure... I hear so many success stories with Women using it.. :) I'll try anything... haha Even stand on my head till my face turns blue... haha

OHHHH Where are these tests at??? tell me.. I wanna play... lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Callie... Your way more stronger than I am, I'd test everyday day until I got a BFP... lol Good Luck and Let us know the results... :)
> 
> Definitely not strong at all.....When I wake up in the morning I make sure to pee before I have time to think about getting a stick or a cup out..lol. It is the only thing that prevents me from poas every day. I will for sure let all of you know as soon as I know anything.:hugs:Click to expand...

lol lol that is what I do hurry and run.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm tellin ya, Thats the 1st thing I'm gonna get when I get paid... for sure... I hear so many success stories with Women using it.. :) I'll try anything... haha Even stand on my head till my face turns blue... haha

LMAO my friend told me he put his wife practically on her head to make sure the sperm went in:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm tellin ya, Thats the 1st thing I'm gonna get when I get paid... for sure... I hear so many success stories with Women using it.. :) I'll try anything... haha Even stand on my head till my face turns blue... haha
> 
> OHHHH Where are these tests at??? tell me.. I wanna play... lmao

Its in fertility friend. Start temping.. it makes me feel less insane actually lol:wacko:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> yes i did it was a lovely walk :) just trynna see who delivers cuz im hungry!
> 
> Your bad... No Taco bell tonight... Well since I only have 10.00 till payday I'm gonna have to ruff it and eat noodles.. Maybe the OH will come over and give me some money, I'm broke.... Among other things... If he shows up I'm gonna be ummm... Nevermind... lol *I'm gonna practically jump his bones...
> I LOVE HIM....* Even though he can be an inconciderate ass at times lolClick to expand...

hahahahahahahhaha u Crack me up!! i had taco bell last night yummy! i dont like driving at night so im looking for delivery i have like 26 bucks and sam credit cared :D:hugs:
EDIT im going to subway! its just right up the road! yay i'll be back!


----------



## calliebaby

I like charting...I don't find it an obsessive thing...but very informative. Plus, it's easy and free. :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> yes i did it was a lovely walk :) just trynna see who delivers cuz im hungry!

me too!

Hubby is cooking trying to make up to me. Hes got a lot more than cooking to do!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks I'll look into it... I'm still trying to figure whats going on.... I'm gonna check it out BRB...

Oh Preseed YES... and YES I would do the same thing If I have too, in matter of Fact I WILL... I'll just close the door and tell him I'm gonna shower... hehehe


----------



## calliebaby

FF is telling me to wait until 18dpo to test.....I don't think I am that strong.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lucky you shannon... I don't have anyone to do anything for me... I have to practically bribe him to come give me some..... ya know... lol

Kayla... Subway.... Meatball sub... YUMMMMM I got enough for that... Thanks girlie... I'm gonna go get some din din.... BRB too...


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> FF is telling me to wait until 18dpo to test.....I don't think I am that strong.

They did me to. i did at 16 dpo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Lucky you shannon... I don't have anyone to do anything for me... * I have to practically bribe him to come give me some.*.... ya know... lol
> 
> Kayla... Subway.... Meatball sub... YUMMMMM I got enough for that... Thanks girlie... I'm gonna go get some din din.... BRB too...


lol that is one thing I definitely get!:haha:

I have to beg for other things lol. 
Hes seriously got a lot of making up to do.


----------



## calliebaby

So sleepy. I need to get energy soon though. I wish that I could go to bed right now!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Michelle ..sorry hubby is emotional. He must be having sympathy tears for you cause you are emotional. 

Seriously I think guys have PMS


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, you sound so pregnant to me.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Michelle ..sorry hubby is emotional. He must be having sympathy tears for you cause you are emotional.
> 
> Seriously I think guys have PMS

Mine actually admits that he gets it worse than me. :haha: lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you shannon... I don't have anyone to do anything for me... * I have to practically bribe him to come give me some.*.... ya know... lol
> 
> Kayla... Subway.... Meatball sub... YUMMMMM I got enough for that... Thanks girlie... I'm gonna go get some din din.... BRB too...
> 
> 
> lol that is one thing I definitely get!:haha:
> 
> I have to beg for other things lol.
> Hes seriously got a lot of making up to do.Click to expand...

Dang, I'm glad I'm not the only one... lol

Making up is the fun part... I have alot of that to do as well... I'm done licking my wounds, I'm 100% ready to try again... This time less stress and symptom checking... lol

Hey, Does anyone like Rascal Flatts... I have a story for you.... Any takers?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Michelle ..sorry hubby is emotional. He must be having sympathy tears for you cause you are emotional.
> 
> Seriously I think guys have PMS
> 
> Mine actually admits that he gets it worse than me. :haha: lolClick to expand...

*WoW*


----------



## calliebaby

I like them!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Michelle ..sorry hubby is emotional. He must be having sympathy tears for you cause you are emotional.
> 
> Seriously I think guys have PMS
> 
> Mine actually admits that he gets it worse than me. :haha: lolClick to expand...

PMS, Well you know your body can mock PMS as well... I was crazy emotional the few days before AF... It was nuts... Shannon will tell ya... We were bouncing off the walls.... I really hope your pregnant... :hugs:

OMG I SO LOVE YOUR AVATAR>>>> I WANT IT>>>> LOL SOOO CUTE... I Loved that Movie... It rocked...


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Lucky you shannon... I don't have anyone to do anything for me... * I have to practically bribe him to come give me some.*.... ya know... lol
> 
> Kayla... Subway.... Meatball sub... YUMMMMM I got enough for that... Thanks girlie... I'm gonna go get some din din.... BRB too...
> 
> 
> lol that is one thing I definitely get!:haha:
> 
> I have to beg for other things lol.
> Hes seriously got a lot of making up to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, I'm glad I'm not the only one... lol
> 
> Making up is the fun part... I have alot of that to do as well... I'm done licking my wounds, I'm 100% ready to try again... This time less stress and symptom checking... lol
> 
> Hey, Does anyone like Rascal Flatts... I have a story for you.... Any takers?Click to expand...

Yes less everything for me. Well except :sex: :haha:

I know of Rascal Flatts lol. does that help?


----------



## calliebaby

I just google "baby avatars" and it came up within a few pages.


----------



## shaerichelle

I still need to watch that movie. Anyways I shall be back in a few gotta get my buddy outta the shower.


----------



## meeshey

calliebaby said:


> I just google "baby avatars" and it came up within a few pages.

loving the pic!


----------



## NurseKel

I had read up on Preseed and looked into it but ended up using Robitussin instead. Easier to get access to and recommended as Clomid will thicken your CM making it unfriendly to the spermies. LOL My poor DH doesn't know what to think. I went from pouncing him every day to not wanting sex at all cause I feel so crappy. That part really sucks!


----------



## meeshey

o m g its 11pm. im going up the wooden hill to bedfordshire.... (bedtime!)

speak soon mwa thank you all for being lovelies xxx and may all your downs become ups!

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Michelle. Good night. Its 6 pm here. I want to go to bed lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

calliebaby said:


> I like them!!!


LOL like what Callie? I'm lost... haha

I'm back.... Your NOT going to believe this.... I went out to Walmart to grab a few things and went to get a lottery ticket at the gas station and my tire split... damn flat tire... Car stuck at gas station!! Great... 

Oh, about Rascal Flatts, I've seen 12 shows within a year and a half, I had this baseball hat signed by Gary and Joe Don at the Lexington Ky show, could'nt get Jay to sign it... stubborn a... Anyways I gave my hat to this chick that works besides them and she lost my hat.... Now she's fessed up and I get 2 show tickets and a M&G... woot woot... BUT there is no shows around here gonna have to wait... I'm gonna make her sweat and tell her I want VIP FRONT ROW SEATS... :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

HEY y'all im so pissed at my self! so i took the dogs out and decide to let them in the doggie park against my better judgement! and now Baylee has worms!! ugh i could kick my self!!! shes too young to get shots we have to wait another week before she can get her shots im so pissed bc all the over the counter worm meds say she has to be 12 weeks old shes barley 7 weeks! im a bad mommy i knew it would happen if i took her :( my poor baby


----------



## abstersmum

ah sorry to hear that hope he gets better soon


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Dam that stinks Kayla..... Well I froze my ass off but my neighbor helped me with the tire... lol Now I have to find 2 new tires... It never stops... lol

Gonna go fix some din din... Hope everyone has a better night... Nite Nite


----------



## Eskimobabys

good night kim!


----------



## calliebaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I like them!!!
> 
> LOL like what Callie? I'm lost... hahaClick to expand...

I was referring to when you asked if anyone liked Rascal Flatts ..lol :haha:


----------



## molly85

Hey all,
I don't have the energy for reading the last 24 hours what happened?
I have spent the evening turning my parents digital. OMG
How is everyone?
I am getting AF cramps extra bad but no blood. Grrr


----------



## calliebaby

I am good..9dpo and my temps are still rising, so that is good news. I can actually sleep in a bit tomorrow so I am looking forward to that. I have had some cramps here and there, but nothing too significant. 
There are a couple of good acupuncture points that you can do acupressure on to stimulate your period. Google: Sp6 and LI4. Just rub them/press on them for 5-10 minutes at a time a couple of times a day. It may help stimulate your period to kick into gear. That's what I did when I was late and after two days, af came with a vengence!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

im sorry to hear that jo! i hope the cramps get better!


----------



## molly85

I'm afraid 6 months late might me to long for pressure on my ankles Agnus Castus is fighting its way through just not the deseired14 days after taking. lol
I wander what time the parents will ring in themorning unable to wotch TV


----------



## calliebaby

I was 4 months late when I kick started mine. Anything is possible.


----------



## molly85

ok how long does it take from first press?


----------



## calliebaby

So, Sp6 (spleen 6) is about 3 inches or so up from the medial malleolus. If you run your finger gently from the malleolus up your leg, you should feel where your finger gets "stuck". It should be in a soft probably sore spot. LI4 is located on the dorsum of the hand, between the first and second metacarpal bones, at the midpoint of the second metacarpal bone and close to its radial border. This should also be a sore spot. It is a common acupuncture point used for headaches. I cannot tell you how long it will take or if it will work, but it is easy to do and can't hurt. Try to do it for about 20 minutes a day if you can. Obviously going to an acupuncturist is better since they will do more points, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## molly85

I bettergoogle that I need pictures and I just press?


----------



## calliebaby

Press/rub. It will probably get a little sore. Mine did..but I also needled mine( I am an acupuncturist). "LI" stands for: large intestine. The reason you do the Spleen point is because spleen is responsible for holding/controlling the blood in TCM. Stimulating that point (Sp6) helps move the blood and qi. 
It can't hurt to try. It worked for me. I was just about ready to start herbs when I got my period. I will be using them if I don't get my BFP this cycle to try and regulate my periods. 
*If you still suspect you may be pregnant, do not use these points as they are contraindicated in pregnancy.*


----------



## molly85

I'm pretty sure I was just looking for symptoms. At the very least you feel like you are doing something. Iam not worried if I am PG as it means I do function and thats all i ask concieveing is a bonus.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im moody. Men suck and my husband is in the dog house.


----------



## Eskimobabys

what happen shannon?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I hope you feel better.

Kayla sorry about your dog.

Kim, I hope you get your car fixed.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks shannon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> what happen shannon?

:cry:
Edit: Men suck


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh shannon men are ass's sometimes! he is being very rude he shoulda talked to u about this before he did it! you have EVERY right to KICK his ASS!


----------



## shaerichelle

Edit: just in case he reads it
Im already depressed.:cry:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ahhhhhh no he didnt say that to u! WTH is wrong with him???!!! y'all had a fight or something?


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> ahhhhhh no he didnt say that to u! WTH is wrong with him???!!! y'all had a fight or something?

ill pm you.


----------



## Eskimobabys

k ladies ima try and catch some ZZZ's i hope u and ur husband work it out shannon!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

We will. Men just can be real insensitive.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry Shannon. I don't know what happened but I hope that you start feeling better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> hi ladies
> Peacelove of course u can join! The more the merrier.
> And well, hello kellie m! Glad to have u back on board! Have missed u loooaaads! And done be so silly! Get your ass out and buy another hpt! Dam it, get a digi, u r days late! Itll show on that! Dont be scared! Its me that gets + then negs lol. But then my period came, ur so late! I wont take no for an answer, go get a test then a drs appointment! Wont take no for an answer xx

I NEVER CAME BACK TO CHECK YOUR MESSAGE JELLIEBABIE I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SORRY XXXX:hugs:

I'm just super tired now I'm just browsing all the threads now and then lol! I STILL havent done another HPT :blush: and im now officially 9 DAYS LATE!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: 

OK I went doctors yesterday and i'm getting blood done next tues so I will update you then!! They dont do urine tests anymore apparently :shrug: cheapskates :rofl: *I WILL DO ANOTHER HPT ON FRIDAY I PROMISE!!!!* I'm scared of the results but hey I cant live in fantasy land forever :blush::haha: I havent read all the other pages because there is LOADSSSSSSSS But I hope all of you ladies are very well and I pray you get your valentines :bfp: :hugs: to you all xxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning ladies.

Kim- I took the HPT and it was negative. Not fair I woke up with painful breasts and cramps. My breasts havent gone down either:wacko: Wonder if this is my new size.

Kayla how are you?

Jellie-Still MIA?

Brandy- Hows the back?

Im going to exercise finally. I used to everyday until you know halloween night. Im sure I will be laid up for the day.

Callie- Things are not so good. Hopefully counseling will help. thanks you :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

I have been without internet for a little while. That really sucked lol. My back is feeling much better. AF is almost gone, THANK GOODNESS..now on to the baby making soon, I hope. :D

How is everyone? 

Shannon, hope your exercising goes alright. I want to catch up on the thread, but it would take so very long lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

It went well. I am getting P90x next week. Exercising is like my other medicine.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## molly85

Hey All,
Shannon some times men just suck.
Kellie good to see you back, stop keeping us in suspenders please.
Brandy glad you back is better in time for the great Egg drop


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm trying to play catch up here... 

Jellie, Oh Jellie... Where are You hun... lol

Kayla, Sorry you have to go through this, I hope you get things cleared up soon with the pup... poor thing...
Shannon I hope you get feeling better, why did you take a HPT when AF came? I'm lost.. We all know men can be jerks at times... I hope you get feeling better..

Kellie M good to hear from you... I know your gonna have a BFP!! :dust:

PeaceLoveBaby I'm right there with ya, I'm glad AF is gone, Time to start preparing... I'm gonna try tonight, and Friday.... then I'll get him to come back over next week for a double header LOL... Glad your feeling better :)

Me, damn headaches still coming and so darn tired, tossed and turned all night... and I have to get not 1 but 2 new tires and they are low profile, meaning $$$ 160.00 each without balancing them Uggg.... Good part, I have a feeling I'm gonna see my OH tonight Woot Woot.. I have 2 1/2 weeks to make up... hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> It went well. I am getting P90x next week. Exercising is like my other medicine.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.

My friend was telling me about that P90x and ultimate beach body, I think he said he can get them for like nothing... Arent they like around 120.00 each, I think he said I could get both for like 90.00 but I already have Turbo Jam and Beach bodies... there collecting dust... haha... 

I'm too pooped to exercise... between no sleep and headaches all day and night I have NO Energy left in me


----------



## shaerichelle

I used to do ab jam everyday followed by cardio.

I just did ab jam, but I am bored with that. I dont like going to the gym. Sometimes I may only last 5 minutes through exercising.

No sleep and headaches.. wow I have been having the same thing. I am just pissed thats why I exercised.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm trying to play catch up here...
> 
> Jellie, Oh Jellie... Where are You hun... lol
> 
> Kayla, Sorry you have to go through this, I hope you get things cleared up soon with the pup... poor thing...
> Shannon I hope you get feeling better, why did you take a HPT when AF came? I'm lost.. We all know men can be jerks at times... I hope you get feeling better..
> 
> Kellie M good to hear from you... I know your gonna have a BFP!! :dust:
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby I'm right there with ya, I'm glad AF is gone, Time to start preparing... I'm gonna try tonight, and Friday.... then I'll get him to come back over next week for a double header LOL... Glad your feeling better :)
> 
> Me, damn headaches still coming and so darn tired, tossed and turned all night... and I have to get not 1 but 2 new tires and they are low profile, meaning $$$ 160.00 each without balancing them Uggg.... Good part, I have a feeling I'm gonna see my OH tonight Woot Woot.. I have 2 1/2 weeks to make up... hehehe

I took it cause I am having breats pain and pain in my uterus. Plus I wanted to make sure there was no more HCG...cause next week hopefully I will ovulated.

I like determination Kim. Did you tell him to make sure he brought over the ice? I found something that is helping my headaches. Advil wont touch them.

Sorry about your tires. We just had to the same thing on our SUV. It gets real expensive.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, it seems to be most of the time lately for me:(


----------



## molly85

Have you guys working out in water? it'sreally low impactbutman you feel it when you get out of the pool.

Eugh I have to go clear up about a months worth of doggy doo from the garden thatwas all cover up by snow yuck


----------



## shaerichelle

eww. thats alot of nasty work. Get some waders on. I cant get into chlorine:( affects my skin.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DH downloaded p90x online..he's determined to start. I give him 2 or 3 days and his motivation will die lol. Hope not! But we'll have to wait and see..

Hopin..fingers crossed for you this month!!! Sounds like you got it all planned out.

I miss going to gym..hopefully once my back is better I can get back there! I was going regularly until about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I am going to go study for a bit!

*hugs* to everyone xo


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Brandy...my hubby has the same motivation. Hes been sitting on a software for four years now...that he has patened..and it could make millions :growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

Feel better BRandy.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh Snap... Its gonna cost me 250.00 for 2 flippin tires not including balancing Uggg...

Advil, stinks... I'm just stressed out and I have a speeding ticket to boot... :( Things are really tight, I mean tight... I'll be fine though...

I hope too be ovulating next week too. Round 2 Ding Ding... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

You need some :sex:. It will help you feel better:)

Why are tires so much damn money!? It costs 200.00 per tire for the SUV just a tire.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh Shannon I'm SOOOOOOOO... Ya know... It says fertile time Jan. 31 to 5? give or take... I'm gonna try to get it as much as I can, I'll try tonight, I'm texting him now.. lol
Yeah damn tires I'm looking at 250.00 plus balancing charge... UGGG...

Molly I did the water aerobics, its awesome... lost alot of weight, I miss doing that, its fun, I did deep end cardio and shallow end... I Luv it... And Sorry about the Poo... Ewww I feel for ya... P U... lol

UPDATE: He ain't coming over, got to put in a thermostat tonight dammit!!


----------



## molly85

Poo alldone, bulbs i should have planted in October in and some bedding plants planted.
Shower had laundry on and OPK negative as damn usual.
OH is just comeing off nights would it be evil to wake him now rather than at 6 as he wanted?
our tyres ar so exspensive ours areabout £50 with balancingI think but we have city cars so the tyres are tiny.
Do I offer to drive tonight I dn't usually drink but OH whines when I drive that either I am trying to kill him or I am driving to slowly. His car is a mess and damn uncomforttable


----------



## shaerichelle

on cellphone lol. Sorry for messy typing. Kim I'm supposed to ovulate I think the 4th but I'm feeling it might happen sooner. So I told dh he is in for it for like a week straight :haha: he smiled. I know whatvthat means. I'm having cramps ugh. So I'm think twinges in the ovaries next :)


----------



## molly85

Shannon stop teasing me. All this talk of ovulation and not an egg in sight. can we speed time up so I can get my blood tests?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry to hear you got a negative OPK Molly... hang in there... and mine gets mad because I drive too fast and he's a grandpa... lol

Heck Shannon I don't know anymore... I'm just gonna watch the cm... lol

YOUR SOOOO LUCKY.... I wish I could get it on a regular basis, you know what they say about older Women, there more ummmm hornier... haha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Mine is just teasing me... I'm gonna make him double time it, he's got a few weeks worth to make up... He's gonna need more than ice... hehehe He has no clue what he's getting into.... lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm back..didn't manage to study as much as I had wanted to..had to stop for dinner and an episode of Dexter. Love that show lol!

Gah, AF is almost done and I'm going nutso! Wanna start BD'ing asap :D According to generic calculators I will be ov'ing around the 11th or so..since I'm temping, I hope I'll have a better idea of when I actually OV. 

Getting excited already! 

Still waiting on my Conceive Plus to arrive..hope it gets here on time.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Hopin! Don't mess with a woman TTC! :D


----------



## NurseKel

Good luck Brandy! Got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right... I Love that Man.... Its been a rough road but we'll make it... thanks

I'm so wanting to be OV right now... gonna have to wait a few more days, sayin the 31st to 5th? who knows..

I hope this round we ALL get a BFP!! Then we graduate to First Tri... Yay

Well Ladies I'm gonna get a bite to eat... Be back later.. ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Kellie :D!!!

Enjoy your food, Hopin. xo

I guess I need to hit the books for a bit longer..ciao crazy chicks!


----------



## molly85

hey kellie.
I'm so frustrated how long did you doc take to give you clomid?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Jo! I had been trying for 3 months when I talked to her about Clomid. I was having regular periods but they were very light so we were unsure if I was ovulating. I was very fortunate because my doctor didn't hesitate when I requested the Clomid. I think what really helped was that I went to my appt with a good knowledge base of Clomid and how it worked. She also took into consideration that without being on the BC patch I am prone to cysts and also the fact I am 35 and didn't have time to keep TTC.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, lol. Well I have always been this way. So I cant imagine when I get older :blush:

I hear ya on the rough road. I feel crazy lately lol .. Tell him thats what he gets for making you wait so long!

Jo, SOrry about your frustration and no doc is giving you an answer! So unfair.

Kayla- where are you?:cry: miss you:hugs:

Brandy, I am sick of school! Are you?


----------



## Eskimobabys

i've been sleeping in with the baby! :) ima go catch up on the pages c ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kim, lol. Well I have always been this way. So I cant imagine when I get older :blush:
> 
> I hear ya on the rough road. I feel crazy lately lol .. Tell him thats what he gets for making you wait so long!
> 
> Jo, SOrry about your frustration and no doc is giving you an answer! So unfair.
> 
> Kayla- where are you?:cry: miss you:hugs:
> 
> Brandy, I am sick of school! Are you?


Yeah I'm gonna get his arse good... I should just tease him and NOT give it to him... lol

Hey I have a question... Am I supposed to count the 2 days I spotted my period? I'm tryin to calulate... lol Oh and I'm cramping again... Uggg

Hey Kayla... good to see ya back :)


----------



## meeshey

evening ladies... just been catching up, How are you all?
I'm in a LOT better mood than last night and guess which Aunt just came to town?! yep. Flo. Well AF and whole load of CM (Sorry TMI!) Havent had that before, Has anyone else? 

I was disappointed but have now ordered my thermometer so can start temping! yay! Also warned hub that as soon as af is gone we are going to do it every other day until next af. i have set myself a challenge!! lol!

xx :hugs:

Edit: And no cramps today but had them yesterday...odd huh?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Kim, lol. Well I have always been this way. So I cant imagine when I get older :blush:
> 
> I hear ya on the rough road. I feel crazy lately lol .. Tell him thats what he gets for making you wait so long!
> 
> Jo, SOrry about your frustration and no doc is giving you an answer! So unfair.
> 
> Kayla- where are you?:cry: miss you:hugs:
> 
> Brandy, I am sick of school! Are you?
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna get his arse good... I should just tease him and NOT give it to him... lol
> 
> Hey I have a question... Am I supposed to count the 2 days I spotted my period? I'm tryin to calulate... lol Oh and I'm cramping again... Uggg
> 
> Hey Kayla... good to see ya back :)Click to expand...

I would. Let me change one of my menses days on fertility friend and see what it says:) You should just buy a thermometer and add your temps in:)
Oh I think teasing is a good idea for a while:)


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> evening ladies... just been catching up, How are you all?
> I'm in a LOT better mood than last night and guess which Aunt just came to town?! yep. Flo. Well AF and whole load of CM (Sorry TMI!) Havent had that before, Has anyone else?
> 
> I was disappointed but have now ordered my thermometer so can start temping! yay! Also warned hub that as soon as af is gone we are going to do it every other day until next af. i have set myself a challenge!! lol!
> 
> xx :hugs:
> 
> Edit: And no cramps today but had them yesterday...odd huh?

Umm is it brown or pink? Also I had cm and AF last time


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i've been sleeping in with the baby! :) ima go catch up on the pages c ya!!!!!!!

sleeping with a baby? Well well sleeping and cravings and no af:winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh fertility friend doesnt count it as part of the cycle.

as in a period.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i've been sleeping in with the baby! :) ima go catch up on the pages c ya!!!!!!!
> 
> sleeping with a baby? Well well sleeping and cravings and no af:winkwink:Click to expand...

yeah my friends baby that i babysit 3-4 times a week we slept in together he sleep longer if hes next to someone so i just slept in with him!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i've been sleeping in with the baby! :) ima go catch up on the pages c ya!!!!!!!
> 
> sleeping with a baby? Well well sleeping and cravings and no af:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah my friends baby that i babysit 3-4 times a week we slept in together he sleep longer if hes next to someone so i just slept in with him!Click to expand...

Yah I am saying those are preggo signs Missy!


----------



## meeshey

af is different, normally dark red (sorry tmi) but its reddy orange??!! and im normally normal straight away, but this is quite light, but heavier than spotting...any ideas?


----------



## shaerichelle

it sounnds like what I had at the end of my af,


----------



## calliebaby

Hi ladies!!!!! I have been trying to stay active today. Took the dog for a long walk this morning, did some laundry and then the dishes. I feel accomplished. 
Officially 10dpo today. My temp went up from 98.1 to 98.3 today. It's the highest it has been. I am taking it as a good sign.
I woke up with a headache this morning and it is still with me. I am hoping to buy some Tylenol later and hopefully that will take care of it.
Sounds like a lot of you are going to be trying to catch the eggy in the next week or so!! That's exciting!!! 
Baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Callie, Headaches=good sign so does high temp:)


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Callie, Headaches=good sign so does high temp:)

what does it mean when you have a headache? I had a headache for 11 days its only just gone today!


----------



## shaerichelle

Its a hormone change. which can be good after ovulation:)


----------



## starrilicious

Ooh ooh I know it's a bit late but I love the rascal flatts, God bless the broken road is my best song ever! You're so lucky Hopin!

I was off work sick today but been too ill to even come on here. Feel better now though. How are you girlies?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im not doing so well..

My mom told me I was never pregnant..

Well my hubby has believed I was pregnant and not thinks I never was. I cant stop crying. I literally feel alone.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG I have had headaches and cramps on and off all day? 

Definately hormone changes... I hope to see some BFP Ladies...

Shannon, I feel for ya, My Mom kept telling me the same thing, talk about crushing your heart... I cried too... I'm glad you have a husband to support you... So Lucky...
Now get ready the eggy will drop again soon... So get busy... lol

Starrilicious, Yeah I have 2 free tickets to the show and Meet and Greet, Gift bag I'm gonna tell her I want Front Row period... The guys are great I've meet them many times, there not going to be around KY anytime soon so who knows when I'll be able to see them again :(

Kayla..... UR Pregnant .... I wish you would test hun... The suspence is killing Me... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

he isnt supporting me..


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Kayla test already.


----------



## molly85

Is he still there Shannon? You two seem to be having it really tough Hugs


----------



## shaerichelle

He is at a seminar. Everytime he goes to one hes not so nice.

Telling your wife she is pregnant touching her belly. Then she has a period... and telling her she never was is CRUEL.


----------



## starrilicious

Oops I wrote something and it didn't post.

Hopefully before long hopin, feel sorry for me in England...


----------



## molly85

Some men struggle with sencitivity it's no excuse.
Teaching them is very hard eaching your self is easier


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo that is the truth. So far my son is very sensitive to my needs. I tell him to make sure he is like this with his wife.


----------



## starrilicious

Get them while their young lol best way


----------



## shaerichelle

Right!~ I went for an older guy almost 37. WTF was I thinking.


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish alcohol didnt kill my body right now.


----------



## molly85

What does it do lets way up the pros and cons


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo- Alcohol?

Makes me have fibro pain:cry:


----------



## molly85

Sorry I dnt knowwhat that is?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Sorry I dnt knowwhat that is?

Fibromyalgia is a chronic condition characterized by widespread pain in your muscles, ligaments and tendons, as well as fatigue and multiple tender points  places on your body where slight pressure causes pain. 

Signs and symptoms of fibromyalgia can vary, depending on the weather, stress, physical activity or even the time of day. 

Widespread pain and tender points
The pain associated with fibromyalgia is described as a constant dull ache, typically arising from muscles. To be considered widespread, the pain must occur on both sides of your body and above and below your waist. 

Fibromyalgia is characterized by additional pain when firm pressure is applied to specific areas of your body, called tender points. Tender point locations include: 

&#9632;Back of the head
&#9632;Between shoulder blades
&#9632;Top of shoulders
&#9632;Front sides of neck 
&#9632;Upper chest
&#9632;Outer elbows
&#9632;Upper hips
&#9632;Sides of hips
&#9632;Inner knees
Fatigue and sleep disturbances
People with fibromyalgia often awaken tired, even though they seem to get plenty of sleep. Experts believe that these people rarely reach the deep restorative stage of sleep. Sleep disorders that have been linked to fibromyalgia include restless legs syndrome and sleep apnea. 

Co-existing conditions
Many people who have fibromyalgia also may have: 

&#9632;Chronic fatigue syndrome
&#9632;Depression
&#9632;Endometriosis
&#9632;Headaches
&#9632;Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)
&#9632;Lupus
&#9632;Osteoarthritis
&#9632;Post-traumatic stress disorder
&#9632;Restless legs syndrome
&#9632;Rheumatoid arthritis

I have had this for 7 years.. got it from birth... it was worth it.


----------



## shaerichelle

They say it has to do with the brain function. I am getting a treatment called Bowen therapy..its like accupressure and its supposed to reset my brain function and hopeful cure that and my hemipheligic migraines which cause paralysis.

Funny thing is hubby knows all this stress kills me


----------



## molly85

Ohh.
Not just a hangover then?


----------



## starrilicious

How weird, I never knew anyone else who got Hemiplegic migraines. I get those. Scared the crap out of me first time I got one.


----------



## shaerichelle

No way Star. Me neither. I dont feel so all alone now!.. Whats your real name btw.? I think my dad had them when he was little but they though epilepsy. But he passed away in 03. I got them starting in 05. wow . small world.


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish it was just a hangover. Id be drunk right now.

I even tried drinking cranberry and lime. and I think im allergic to the cranberry:(


----------



## starrilicious

Real small world.

My names Danielle but you can call me Starry, everyone does :)

That's why I was off work today I had one last night I was so stressed.


----------



## shaerichelle

I have been getting them weekly late:(
Where do you get paralyzed? I actually cant work anymore.


----------



## starrilicious

Sorry was having dinner.

Generally I get left side total paralysis. Sometimes it's just weakness or localised to my arm. It's totally bizzarre.


----------



## shaerichelle

starrilicious said:


> Sorry was having dinner.
> 
> Generally I get left side total paralysis. Sometimes it's just weakness or localised to my arm. It's totally bizzarre.

Thats okay. First time for me I was doing daycare. I just couldnt move. I get total leg paralysis and mostly right side paralysis. Sometimes I get it in my arm. my face twitches some too. Its weird. Sometimes stress causes it sometimes it just happens.

Do you take anything for it? There is nothing for me to take. How long did it take for you to get diagnosed?


----------



## starrilicious

No I can't take anything for it just have to let it pass.

I haven't had a bad one for ages. First one I had was the worst one I was fully paralysed on my left hand side for 6 hours.

This started happening after I had a mini stroke (clot on the brain) when I was 22. I'm 27 now...

Sucks you have them so often though :hugs:


----------



## 1st tym mummy

hi i dnt know if this is the right forum toask but when yor pregnant are you ment to o really sticky down below just i need to know as think im oregnant and no shops open s cnt uy est till morning thanks


----------



## shaerichelle

starrilicious said:


> No I can't take anything for it just have to let it pass.
> 
> I haven't had a bad one for ages. First one I had was the worst one I was fully paralysed on my left hand side for 6 hours.
> 
> This started happening after I had a mini stroke (clot on the brain) when I was 22. I'm 27 now...
> 
> Sucks you have them so often though :hugs:

I cant either. I havent had a bad one in a few months. Mine last for about 4 hours at a time.

I never had a stroke. Mine just started. I think its genetics. 

Have you had anymore strokes? That would be so scary. Of course I am wondering when my face twitches if that is what is going on.

I am glad I found someone that has them :happydance: Not that they are great but I dont feel so alone.:hugs:

It took them four years to tell me I had them


----------



## shaerichelle

1st tym mom- i had lots of cm and it was creamy.


----------



## calliebaby

So, ff is now giving me 91 points for pregnancy symptoms. I find it funny they give you points. I like that number though.


----------



## shaerichelle

I never got higher than 88, but I was pregnant. You are pregnant:)


----------



## calliebaby

I am trying to not test until sunday. I will be 13dpo by then. At least my headache is gone now for the most part.

Shannon-are you feeling any better? How was your workout earlier? :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Im actually thinking of purchasing a diva cup to try


----------



## shaerichelle

Headache was huge for me.

Im not actually. Hubby thinks I was never pregnant. My workout was good, but I am paying for it now as usual.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry..that's not fair. He does not know what you feel. You have been pregnant before. You know what it feels like. I wish I could give you a real hug.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
BTW- what's a diva cup?


----------



## shaerichelle

Its like the softcup but reusable:) https://www.divacup.com/

Yes its totally not fair. I am so torn up inside. My mom told me the same thing today as well. I dont understand.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, we all know that you were and we support you. I know it's is not the same coming from people you have never met in person, but it is support none the less.
You were meant to be a mommy and it will happen for you.:dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

AWW thank you.:cry: that made me tear up. I have wanted another one since I had my Saben.
Im glad I have you girls:)


----------



## cadet92

hi i have been trying for over a year to get pregnant and have tried everything i can think off is there any tips that any1 might know that could possibly help i will try anything thanks xx


----------



## shaerichelle

cadet92 said:


> hi i have been trying for over a year to get pregnant and have tried everything i can think off is there any tips that any1 might know that could possibly help i will try anything thanks xx

are your cycles normal?


----------



## cadet92

yea my cycles are always normal apart from when i was on pill but they said that was normal to happen i came off the pill 14 months ago and still nothing but me and my partner have tried everything we can think off


----------



## shaerichelle

Have you tried taking your temperature? Maybe you arent ovulating or you are ovulating later or earlier than you think?


----------



## cadet92

i havent tried my temputer but i have done ovalation tests my partner says its cos im stressin to much but is it possible to stress to much


----------



## shaerichelle

Did you do it in the morning before you got out of bed? Look at my chart in my link. I had a 65 day cycle and I started temping in the middle cause I thought I would never ever ovulate sure enough I did. Its the best way to see if you are. As soon as my alarm goes off the thermometer goes in my mouth:)


----------



## cadet92

oh rite i didnt think off that thank you very much so how long have you been trying


----------



## shaerichelle

cadet92 said:


> oh rite i didnt think off that thank you very much so how long have you been trying

Going on 6 months. I was pregnant and had a chemical. Had the positive test and symptoms then AF came


----------



## cadet92

aww so sorry hun i had a misscarriage wen we first started trying i feel lyk im doing something wrong and i got no1 to talk to cos i havent told any1 im tryin n 5 of my friends just had babies and also my sister everywhere i go some1s preggers or got a new born i keep looking online 4 stuff and go to buy it but my partners says i shoudlnt cos he thinks itll upset me more its so draining


----------



## shaerichelle

cadet92 said:


> aww so sorry hun i had a misscarriage wen we first started trying i feel lyk im doing something wrong and i got no1 to talk to cos i havent told any1 im tryin n 5 of my friends just had babies and also my sister everywhere i go some1s preggers or got a new born i keep looking online 4 stuff and go to buy it but my partners says i shoudlnt cos he thinks itll upset me more its so draining

yes they are everywhere. This board is amazing. There is a miscarriage support section. I have been using it lately. Thankfully all my family is done with kids:) Having a miscarriage is the worse. 

I think you should really start temping in the morning before you get out of bed. Add it into fertility friend:) I am so glad I started doing that. Also people are saying softcups work https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html


----------



## cadet92

i know im new to the board but it looks like ppl trying can really chat n understand wat each other are going through i defo will do the temp thing is it just a normal lyk temputer thing you have to buy im quite lucky cos my partner was and still is very supportive off the misscarriage he helped me get through it even tho i will never ever forget him/her ever and i think ill look up that softcups


----------



## shaerichelle

cadet92 said:


> i know im new to the board but it looks like ppl trying can really chat n understand wat each other are going through i defo will do the temp thing is it just a normal lyk temputer thing you have to buy im quite lucky cos my partner was and still is very supportive off the misscarriage he helped me get through it even tho i will never ever forget him/her ever and i think ill look up that softcups

You definitely can find some amazing people. Just got to the store and get a digital thermometer. :) I used my sons lol. I just purchased a new one for me. Cause I dont want to have to go in my room all the time for the thermometer.
You are lucky he did. Mine isnt understanding at all. All I have is the girls on here.

Well I am going to bed. Will be back on tomorrow. :sleep:
night


----------



## cadet92

night night sleep well xx


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Shannon. I hope you sleep well and feel better in the morning.:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

my temps risen my .3 degrees this morning, cm stretchy and clear and tons of of (sorry for tmi lol!) as well as feeling twinges where my right ovary is.

so if I bd tonight and over the weekend will I have a good chance of :bfp: or is it too late?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies :D

I got my Conceive Plus today..sooo excited! I have a lot to catch up on on here, but will have to do it later. Gotta take my daughter to dance lessons now. 

Much love! <3 xo


----------



## Nessicle

I got my softcups :D


----------



## shaerichelle

ness is it egg white cm? I'd bd . You never know


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> ness is it egg white cm? I'd bd . You never know

Hi hun

it's slippery when I check with my finger and when it was in my underwear (sorry girls TMI lol!) it was stretchy egg whitey 

Should I bd tonight and softcup after?


----------



## shaerichelle

you are most fertile when it's egg white, but I would still bd and use a softcup.

I'm gonna get the diva cup this weekend.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Morning Ladies.... I got waken up with the ever so lovely cramps this morning Ugg

Nessicle, time to get busy.... :sex: :sex: :sex: Now is the right time ..... Good Luck!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup. Ness.. I was thinking and looked at your ticker. Your body is probably fertile and getting ready to O.

Kim, I am having the same damn thing. I am tired of them! I just keep thinking maybe its cause I am going to O soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, I think some of us are trying extra things. :) Im going to the natural foods store and getting a diva cup. Hubby wont even notice. He is passed out after everytime lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Anyone seen or heard from Jellie?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Yup. Ness.. I was thinking and looked at your ticker. Your body is probably fertile and getting ready to O.
> 
> Kim, I am having the same damn thing. I am tired of them! I just keep thinking maybe its cause I am going to O soon.


Yep thats what I'm thinking too.... He better bring his butt over here this weekend if not then Tues and Weds is my most fertile days...

Ya know I've had the same dream again twice in the last two days?? Damn hormones again... haha My friend that is psychic keeps telling me to get a scan? both dreams same thing??? weird :wacko:


I have'nt seen Jellie at all.... :( Hope she is OK...


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope she is too.

I am going to use my hubby this weekend.. lol 
Looks like you and I are having the same cycle.

Can you suprise him whereever he is? :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HAHA... He'll enjoy Every minute of it I assure you... lol

I think he has his kiddo's this weekend... I won't see him.. I'll probably see him on Tues or Weds... THAT is My Fertile days Woot Woot..


----------



## shaerichelle

We have 3 kids this weekend. Hubby will be more grouchy as he has to drive to mass and get his girls and sunday bring them back. So hopefully the :sex: will make him less moody.

Tell him he better be over tuesday or else lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow your gonna have a housefull.... I love kids... Its like a playdate for me... I had 2 stepchildren and they kept me busy and in shape... lol 
I'm sure you'll be able to soothe him on Sunday... Do a candlelight dinner for 2 get the mood right for some serious :sex: :)

Yeah I told him last night he has 2 1/2 weeks to make up.... Its going to be an allnighter and he ain't runnin off to no where.... haha

Why do I keep having these dreams, the same one twice now?

This is what I found...
Most dreams contain messages that serve to teach you something about yourself. However, soon after you wake up to go about your daily routine, you tend to quickly forget what you dream about. The message in recurring dreams may be so important and/or powerful that it refuses to go away. The frequent repetition of such dreams forces you to pay attention and confront the dream. It is desperately trying to tell you something.

WOW


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, that is amazing about dreams. I have had about 5 now of the daughter Senthil and I are supposed to have. The last one was her going to the light with my dad.

I love kids too, but 7, 10 & 12 they are always needing something to do. Phew! 

Yah I dont know if he deserves any romantic stuff from me. Hes being a meanie.

Lol. He better get ready for you


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sometimes Men can be over erratic at times its weird... Hell get what you want, so do the thang... lol :sex:

Well I just got off the phone with a good friend of mine and she had finally made me realize that my OH is'nt the one for Me... Its like I have to beg to see him and BD is what attracts him to me... I told her hell I just want the swimmer and he can piss off... lol I really do love him, but now I'm really thinking I'm doing this alone.... not good.. I guess I'll see how this weekend goes... IF he wants to be with me he'll find time, and I'm Not going to call him... I WISHED I STAYED MARRIED>>>>UGGGG Less BS
Shew... OK I'm done... Sorry for the rant...


----------



## Nessicle

I got a positive opk yay!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Sometimes Men can be over erratic at times its weird... Hell get what you want, so do the thang... lol :sex:
> 
> Well I just got off the phone with a good friend of mine and she had finally made me realize that my OH is'nt the one for Me... Its like I have to beg to see him and BD is what attracts him to me... I told her hell I just want the swimmer and he can piss off... lol I really do love him, but now I'm really thinking I'm doing this alone.... not good.. I guess I'll see how this weekend goes... IF he wants to be with me he'll find time, and I'm Not going to call him... I WISHED I STAYED MARRIED>>>>UGGGG Less BS
> Shew... OK I'm done... Sorry for the rant...

yES They can. frustrates me. Mine never was like this until after wer got married.

Aww.:hugs: Sometimes friends that know us well can tell us things that make sense. Yah let him chase you:) hmm maybe I should take my own advice :winkwink::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla- You okay?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> I got a positive opk yay!!!

 Awesome. You can ovulate in the next 12-36 hours.. :sex::)


----------



## Nessicle

yay!! So if I do bd tonight and Sunday and use softcups I'm in with a pretty good chance of conceiving?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> yay!! So if I do bd tonight and Sunday and use softcups I'm in with a pretty good chance of conceiving?

yes:)

I didnt even plan my pregnancy last time it happened. we were ttc though


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shannon! You've been a great help! :D x


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> thanks Shannon! You've been a great help! :D x



Your welcome. I have learned alot in the past almost 6 months ttc lol... A way lot. Do you temp?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kayla- You okay?

She's probaby babysitting.... I pray that she's alright... :)

Nessicle get busy all day and all night... You only have a window of opportunity so get at it.... :sex: :sex: :sex: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha it's fab being a member of this site - it's opened my eyes up so much. It's not just a case of having loads of sex and then bam you're pregnant! 

Yeah I've been temping for a few days - only just got a bbt thermometer though so haven't been able to do it until now. 

Had 3 97.4's and today was 97.7 and a positive opk, that along with checking my cm has been brilliant in planning when the best time to bd is! x


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Kayla- You okay?
> 
> She's probaby babysitting.... I pray that she's alright... :)
> 
> Nessicle get busy all day and all night... You only have a window of opportunity so get at it.... :sex: :sex: :sex: :baby: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! 

I've told OH that he's gettin straight in the bedroom with me when I get home ha ha ha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes Men can be over erratic at times its weird... Hell get what you want, so do the thang... lol :sex:
> 
> Well I just got off the phone with a good friend of mine and she had finally made me realize that my OH is'nt the one for Me... Its like I have to beg to see him and BD is what attracts him to me... I told her hell I just want the swimmer and he can piss off... lol I really do love him, but now I'm really thinking I'm doing this alone.... not good.. I guess I'll see how this weekend goes... IF he wants to be with me he'll find time, and I'm Not going to call him... I WISHED I STAYED MARRIED>>>>UGGGG Less BS
> Shew... OK I'm done... Sorry for the rant...
> 
> yES They can. frustrates me. Mine never was like this until after wer got married.
> 
> Aww.:hugs: Sometimes friends that know us well can tell us things that make sense. Yah let him chase you:) hmm maybe I should take my own advice :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...


Thank you Shannon.... I'm fine now... I just need to come to the realization that he probably won't text/call... but he may surprise me... I'll :sex: and be done with him.... I deserve someone to actually wants to be with me and make time for Me... I hate being single... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I wish you the best Nessicle.... Use the pre-seed. I'm going to get some after work... I hear it helps ALOT... Good Luck and happy BD.... :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

good luck to you too hun and tons of babydust xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I think I'm gonna start a pet peeve post..... I have too many to list... without hurting peoples feelings but I tired of the self absorbed, all about me fakeness.... I try to help everyone in any situation and love to do so... It would be "nice" for someone to say hey Thanks... Then hit the THANK YOU BUTTON.... for the Love of God.... :)


----------



## Nessicle

?? who's not thanking ya hun? xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OH no.. its just alot of things I've seen on this site... I just did a pet peeve post and I need to edit some stuff... BRB....


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes Men can be over erratic at times its weird... Hell get what you want, so do the thang... lol :sex:
> 
> Well I just got off the phone with a good friend of mine and she had finally made me realize that my OH is'nt the one for Me... Its like I have to beg to see him and BD is what attracts him to me... I told her hell I just want the swimmer and he can piss off... lol I really do love him, but now I'm really thinking I'm doing this alone.... not good.. I guess I'll see how this weekend goes... IF he wants to be with me he'll find time, and I'm Not going to call him... I WISHED I STAYED MARRIED>>>>UGGGG Less BS
> Shew... OK I'm done... Sorry for the rant...
> 
> yES They can. frustrates me. Mine never was like this until after wer got married.
> 
> Aww.:hugs: Sometimes friends that know us well can tell us things that make sense. Yah let him chase you:) hmm maybe I should take my own advice :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Shannon.... I'm fine now... I just need to come to the realization that he probably won't text/call... but he may surprise me... I'll :sex: and be done with him.... I deserve someone to actually wants to be with me and make time for Me... I hate being single... lolClick to expand...

It took me 4 years to realize about my ex. Yes you do desreve that:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah Shan I know, I feel like such an idiot... its like I'm begging for his time... I don't want or need that.. I'm not desperate... haha... Just gonna sit back and see what he does... I guess in time we'll see... In the meantime I'm going out tonight and gonna dance, have a few drinks and flirt... hehehe

Hey check out my post TTC Pet Peeve.... Add anything you want its a Free for all... hehehe.... boy this is going to be fun... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I think I'm gonna start a pet peeve post..... I have too many to list... without hurting peoples feelings but I tired of the self absorbed, all about me fakeness.... I try to help everyone in any situation and love to do so... It would be "nice" for someone to say hey Thanks... Then hit the THANK YOU BUTTON.... for the Love of God.... :)


Im not good for hitting the thanks button, but I do thank people. But I do know what you mean.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yeah Shan I know, I feel like such an idiot... its like I'm begging for his time... I don't want or need that.. I'm not desperate... haha... Just gonna sit back and see what he does... I guess in time we'll see... In the meantime I'm going out tonight and gonna dance, have a few drinks and flirt... hehehe
> 
> Hey check out my post TTC Pet Peeve.... Add anything you want its a Free for all... hehehe.... boy this is going to be fun... :)

I did lol. I am sure I will keep on going... Im in a mood. I have deleted 30 people off of fb.

Go out and have some fun.. I would too! Ill probably dance in the livingroom and drink my fake cocktail lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> ha ha it's fab being a member of this site - it's opened my eyes up so much. It's not just a case of having loads of sex and then bam you're pregnant!
> 
> Yeah I've been temping for a few days - only just got a bbt thermometer though so haven't been able to do it until now.
> 
> Had 3 97.4's and today was 97.7 and a positive opk, that along with checking my cm has been brilliant in planning when the best time to bd is! x

Yes it has opened my eyes as well:)

I started temping in the middle of my cycle it helped a lot. 

Who would have thought we needed to do all of this to get pregnant... my husband said no to the diva cup..he said to let nature work on its own.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG I did that this morning... How shallow people can be.... Heartless more like... lol
I'm glad I'm not the only one... hehehe

A fake cocktail.... ur too much... I really don't drink, it takes me an hour for 1 drink... haha... I just need to get out of the house, I work out of my house and I need to be around my buds... I'm not waiting around for the Jerk to call/text me... Hell I'll just ignore him and let I'm see how it feels... HA...

Shannon... I thought of You and many of us going through this journey together... Hopefully it will make people eyes open to be supportive of everyone, Not just themselves... I hope I did good.. I added one just for you and I.... Chemical/MC.. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ha ha it's fab being a member of this site - it's opened my eyes up so much. It's not just a case of having loads of sex and then bam you're pregnant!
> 
> Yeah I've been temping for a few days - only just got a bbt thermometer though so haven't been able to do it until now.
> 
> Had 3 97.4's and today was 97.7 and a positive opk, that along with checking my cm has been brilliant in planning when the best time to bd is! x
> 
> Yes it has opened my eyes as well:)
> 
> I started temping in the middle of my cycle it helped a lot.
> 
> Who would have thought we needed to do all of this to get pregnant... my husband said no to the diva cup..he said to let nature work on its own.Click to expand...

I have no clue about soft cups or diva cups? regardless of charting, tempting and HPT's... I'm SOOO Confused...

I'm still trying to figure out if I add the 2 days that I spotted LOL So now I'm having a heck of a time figuring out when I'm going to OV... Uggg


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ha ha it's fab being a member of this site - it's opened my eyes up so much. It's not just a case of having loads of sex and then bam you're pregnant!
> 
> Yeah I've been temping for a few days - only just got a bbt thermometer though so haven't been able to do it until now.
> 
> Had 3 97.4's and today was 97.7 and a positive opk, that along with checking my cm has been brilliant in planning when the best time to bd is! x
> 
> Yes it has opened my eyes as well:)
> 
> I started temping in the middle of my cycle it helped a lot.
> 
> Who would have thought we needed to do all of this to get pregnant... my husband said no to the diva cup..he said to let nature work on its own.Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue about soft cups or diva cups? regardless of charting, tempting and HPT's... I'm SOOO Confused...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if I add the 2 days that I spotted LOL So now I'm having a heck of a time figuring out when I'm going to OV... UgggClick to expand...

the hold spermies in:) you can get the diva cup at the natural foods store. But they are used for AF lol.

I added that I spotted in fertility friend and it didnt count that as my period.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I see.... I think I'm gonna try the pre-seed... lol and Stand on my Head... lol

Cool... I did'nt count mine either... I just go by a ovulation calender haha Thanks


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG I did that this morning... How shallow people can be.... Heartless more like... lol
> I'm glad I'm not the only one... hehehe
> 
> A fake cocktail.... ur too much... I really don't drink, it takes me an hour for 1 drink... haha... I just need to get out of the house, I work out of my house and I need to be around my buds... I'm not waiting around for the Jerk to call/text me... Hell I'll just ignore him and let I'm see how it feels... HA...
> 
> Shannon... I thought of You and many of us going through this journey together... Hopefully it will make people eyes open to be supportive of everyone, Not just themselves... I hope I did good.. I added one just for you and I.... Chemical/MC.. :hugs:

Very shallow. Sick of reading mostly that people that are pregnant complaining about the pain! I wish I could have a drink. But it kills me. It makes me sad. I love a glass of red wine. Hell I have been in pain for 8 days now maybe I should just have a glass tonight lol.

thank you. A mc is very hard. Hubby and I had a talk. Things are way better now. He actually opened up and bam there went away the problem. Men:dohh:

Yes people need to learn to support each other. some people just want answers they get them and run off.:growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Oh I see.... I think I'm gonna try the pre-seed... lol and Stand on my Head... lol
> 
> Cool... I did'nt count mine either... I just go by a ovulation calender haha Thanks

lol my friend did that to his wife. she got pregnant. Make sure you have something comfy for you head.:haha: Im not doing anything besides opk and temping..unless my body gets irregular cycles... I am doing BCP for two months and then getting off and getting pregnant. Like I did with my son.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats why I did that post... Pet peeves... to make people wake up and see WERE ALL trying to CONCEIVE... and We ALL Need Support.... It looks like its turning out to be a good thread so far... I did good... haha...

Shannon good to hear you had the talk to your hubby, thats awesome, I'm glad things are getting better for you.... Getting back on the BC? Hey if it works do it... lol

OH I'll have something comfy stored away in the bathroom... lol NOW I just got to get him here during the "fertile days" TUES/WEDS.... UGGGG


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup after this month. i told him we were going to do that. I am sick of playiong around. I know it worked once. lol

Funny thing is. I keep having a dream about June 16. It was the second dream I had.. with my daughter. sigh.

Just use and abuse him lol. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I know... I've had the same dreams too.... I'm thinking its the hormones during the time you ovulate?? Dreams.... I hope that they become our realitys...

Oh Yeah I'm gonna put a hurtin on my OH.... I'm going to use him and abuse him all day and night... Now to get his ass over here... haha...

OMG, I hope I did'nt start a Rant post... WOW its getting crazy already... 
I feel like Dr. Ruth haha... I'm gonna go try to exercise and shower... keep them in check girlie... ;) lol BRB in a few...


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Oh I know... I've had the same dreams too.... I'm thinking its the hormones during the time you ovulate?? Dreams.... I hope that they become our realitys...
> 
> Oh Yeah I'm gonna put a hurtin on my OH.... I'm going to use him and abuse him all day and night... Now to get his ass over here... haha...
> 
> OMG, I hope I did'nt start a Rant post... WOW its getting crazy already...
> I feel like Dr. Ruth haha... I'm gonna go try to exercise and shower... keep them in check girlie... ;) lol BRB in a few...

okay lol. I guess we needed that post. Im trying to do hw and was gonna exercise, but I still hurt from yesterday:growlmad:

enjoy your shower.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Uggg I should take a Cold one, but its freezing here so I think I'm gonna pass on that one.... Hold the fort down... lol

Chow


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Uggg I should take a Cold one, but its freezing here so I think I'm gonna pass on that one.... Hold the fort down... lol
> 
> Chow

lol. I am logging off too in a minute. Gotta get my son and run around to get things for the kids for tonight. 

:sleep:


----------



## molly85

Evening ladies, Hopin you stating a mutiny?
Told our friends last night we were TTC as it was a lot of baby talk as one of them is 15 weeks. Atleast she didn't complain that she had to run off to the loo or about nausea the make up was covering up well.
Shannon we might end up insinkif you go down the BCP line next month, will be nice to have someone to natterto while we wait.

I wouldalso like to say
*THANK YOU*
to all the ladies here listening to me whine.


----------



## Nessicle

I got my soft cup in he he! CAn't even tell it's there!! FX and baby dust to all bd'ing this weekend!! xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> I got my soft cup in he he! CAn't even tell it's there!! FX and baby dust to all bd'ing this weekend!! xxx

Awesome. I wish my hubby would let me buy one he says nope.


:babydust: to you too


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Evening ladies, Hopin you stating a mutiny?
> Told our friends last night we were TTC as it was a lot of baby talk as one of them is 15 weeks. Atleast she didn't complain that she had to run off to the loo or about nausea the make up was covering up well.
> Shannon we might end up insinkif you go down the BCP line next month, will be nice to have someone to natterto while we wait.
> 
> I wouldalso like to say
> *THANK YOU*
> to all the ladies here listening to me whine.

Jo hopefully I wont need them:happydance:

How did it feel telling friends?:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

'Ello lovelies :D

Gosh, I can never stay caught up with this thread lol! My computer is soooo slow, so I can't even think of backtracking. But hope everyone is well. Nessy, softcups sound like they're so handy! Wish I had some lol..DH wouldn't be up for it tho, I barely talked him into Conceive Plus. Can't wait to start using it :D

How're you Shannon?

I haven't studied much today.. Gonna regret that. I hope to crack down this weekend..but something ALWAYS comes up and DH can't tell his family no. Grr.

Oh well lol.

<3


----------



## shaerichelle

Men, dont they realize how much it will help?!

I havent done much homework either.. my brain is fried.

Im doing okay. expecting my stepdaughters soon and I just got a migraine:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey happy 100 pages!

I am doing alright. I went back to the chiropractor today..started out really sore, but right this moment, I am pain-free! 

Aww hope your migraine leaves SOON!!!

My daughter is spending the night at my sister-in-laws tonight, so it's just me n DH. He's workin in the office right now tho, so I'll leave him be. I *should* be studying, but I'm kinda tired now..nothing would stick. It's 11:30 *yawn*


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes 100 pages:) where is jellie. lol I feel that way all day tired. lol its bad

my migraines are abnormal and will cause paralysis soon enough. trying to fight it.


----------



## meeshey

Hi Shannon and Brandy - how are you both?
its the weekend!! woohoo!! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( That's horrible. Nothing you can do to fight them off? Any meds?

Gosh I have been so addicted to the show, Dexter. Me n DH had a marathon of it recently..maybe that's why I can't study as well lol.

We just finished season 3. So good!!!

Just wanted to say that haha.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Stupid double posting again...hate my net!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Michelle! (I think that's your name? I'm terrible with remembering)

How are you??

Yay weekend..parrrrr-taaaay *shakes her groove thang*

I'm having a wild weekend of .....studying. lol


----------



## meeshey

yes, its michelle! well remembered! gutted that you have to study, bet its lovely weather over there at the moment! its freezing here, just snowed again today but only a dusting. 
im good, bit bunged up with a cold but its not going to get me down, coz its f f f friday!!

:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## shaerichelle

migraine and tired trying to cook dinner. hard to focus

How are you Michelle

Lol Brandy that sounds like me except designing hw...drinking fake cocktails and shaking my tooshie..

We did that with Lost.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

TGIF :D

Sorry to hear that you've got a cold..guess it goes with the weather.

It has been perfect here. The fam wants to go to the beach, but I seriously need to cram. So I dunno what we'll do..they will most likely talk me into it though lol. Can't resist sunshine and beach!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Star..

I invited Megg to come over here for support. Shes been being harassed :hugs: Megg


----------



## meeshey

sorry to hear you have migraine Shannon, have you tried rubbing the pressure point on the inside of your wrist? three finger widths down from your wrist joint towards your elbow, on the main tendon... rub in a circular motion, applying some pressure and it will take the edge of your migraine.. also dark cool room will also help... cold pillows too. :)


----------



## shaerichelle

beach*looks out front door-yup I see it* brr shuts door lol...

Colds stink.


----------



## meeshey

brandy - what r u studying for? can you not take books to the beach?? i would soooo do that!


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> sorry to hear you have migraine Shannon, have you tried rubbing the pressure point on the inside of your wrist? three finger widths down from your wrist joint towards your elbow, on the main tendon... rub in a circular motion, applying some pressure and it will take the edge of your migraine.. also dark cool room will also help... cold pillows too. :)

Yah its not curable like that. Its hemiplegic which means it starts as sharp pain and causes paralysis... I finally dont feel alone star has them too.:cry: It stucks


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> migraine and tired trying to cook dinner. hard to focus
> 
> How are you Michelle
> 
> Lol Brandy that sounds like me except designing hw...drinking fake cocktails and shaking my tooshie..
> 
> We did that with Lost.

I loved Lost, but really only saw the first 2 seasons..I know I'd get totally obsessed with that one if I got the dvds tho.


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said I should stop by and say hi... so here I am! :wave: I haven't been through 101 pages of the thread, but I hope to get to know you all! :)

Edit:



shaerichelle said:


> Hi Star..
> 
> I invited Megg to come over here for support. Shes been being harassed :hugs: Megg

That's me! LOL I'd be the Megg in question up there! :)


----------



## meeshey

gosh, sorry Shannon, had no idea... how horrible.... can they do anything to help ease your pain? any meds?


----------



## meeshey

Hi Meggg!! welcome! i'm michelle! pleased to meet you xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm studying for a HUGE nursing exam. I'm doing a do-it-yourself kind of program which consists of 7 exams over massive textbooks. Sigh. But I signed the dotted line lol. I'm an LPN getting my RN.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope Michelle. Its nothing that can be done. Just deal. Right now I am praying for no paralysis.


Hi Meggs ... I just want you to know.. I know how you feel. I am sorry about that person and sometimes I am not sure about my chart. Sometimes we like to see what if.. but that person is an idiot. its easy to find out who they are. When I got on the flickr account I found their username.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Megg!!! I remember you as the lady with the mega-long cycle lol. :hugs: Welcome xo


----------



## meeshey

sounds v cool, but your hard work will be worth it in the end, you will be so proud when you get all your qualifications! go you :D


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi Megg!!! I remember you as the lady with the mega-long cycle lol. :hugs: Welcome xo

YES!


----------



## meeshey

:awww: from me to you Shannon, get well soon xx


----------



## shaerichelle

aww thanks. 

I will be back on after 8 3 hours.. my stepdaughters just got here. Megg Ill pm you a link.


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> Hi Meggs ... I just want you to know.. I know how you feel. I am sorry about that person and sometimes I am not sure about my chart. Sometimes we like to see what if.. but that person is an idiot. its easy to find out who they are. When I got on the flickr account I found their username.

Uhm... she posted the link to MY flickr. The username you found would have been mine! LOL I'm assuming it was [email protected]? Yeah? That's me! :) If only it had been that easy... but not in this case!

And a big hello to all of you! I just wanted to say that I'll definitely be checking back but scarce this weekend as I'm going to visit my family. So, I'll be on, but not as much as normal! Checking in each night though, I presume! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well ladies, I am beat...it's 12:15 am so I'm gonna crash. G'night! :hugs*


----------



## molly85

Hey shannon. 
A lot easier. My parents wantus married first
Atlast I ddnt look a plank after that as i was intrigued by a comedy book thet had on baby care and the fact i'v been window shopping lol


----------



## calliebaby

Megg- Welcome!! I look forward to getting to know you :hugs:

Shannon, Michelle, Kayla, JO, Kim, Jellie ????Where are you???? And all of the other wonderful ladies which I am temporarily blanking on names for (I have sever insomnia and I deeply apologize for my awful memory).- How are all of you doing? I hope that everyone is feeling better today. At least it is the weekend. :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Callie


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shannon! How are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey shannon.
> A lot easier. My parents wantus married first
> Atlast I ddnt look a plank after that as i was intrigued by a comedy book thet had on baby care and the fact i'v been window shopping lol

Marriage isnt everything!

lol. you crack me up


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Hi Shannon! How are you?

Im doing good. I am here with my son and stepdaughters. One is 12. wow she talks lol:haha::wacko: Why are 12 yr olds yappers? They are all watching geek videos. Hilarious.


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you Callie?


----------



## calliebaby

I just discovered that my house is infested with ants...my poor dog's food bowl/food was just covered in them as well as our pantry. Yuck!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, Sorry about that person :hugs:

There are crazies out there.


----------



## calliebaby

Besides that, I am just tired. I didn't get enough sleep last night and I have to be up early tomorrow.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I just discovered that my house is infested with ants...my poor dog's food bowl/food was just covered in them as well as our pantry. Yuck!!!

OMG Get some ant traps. Def keep it by the dog food bowl. I had issues with that at my old place.


----------



## shaerichelle

You need to sleep. :)
I have issues sleeping too. 

I hate it.


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, I do. I think that it affected my temp this morning as it dropped quite a bit.


----------



## shaerichelle

Did you get 3 hours of sleep?


----------



## calliebaby

Not in a row.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well that is why your temp is off.


----------



## calliebaby

Running to the store. Will be back in 15 minutes or so.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I am doing school work and cheking in:)


----------



## Megg33k

Sitting in a car! Boooooooring! LOL At least I have hubby's trusty blackberry to keep me in contact! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I get on my phone to alot when driving.. I hate driving. or riding lol


----------



## calliebaby

K. I'm back. I got some ant traps and killed a bunch with enviro-friendly spray that is safe to have around humans and dogs. Smells like mint but really strong and makes me want to vomit....but it works.
My temps are still above the coverline at least, so that is good.

I need to make dinner but will be checking in every so often.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay :hugs: 
Glad you got rid of some ants. You must be somewhere warm lol. Ours died a while ago.


----------



## calliebaby

Ours died but then came back when it got above 50 again. I They seem to never leave. I cannot stand ants. 
On a brighter note, dinner is made and I can just relax now.


----------



## shaerichelle

I would love above 50:)

I am doing homework still. The chemical has made me way behind. I cant focus on crap.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Megg33k said:


> Sitting in a car! Boooooooring! LOL At least I have hubby's trusty blackberry to keep me in contact! :)

You out of that car yet??? :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you. At least I am finally getting my hubbys marketing done for his business. Now he needs motivation lol


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sitting in a car! Boooooooring! LOL At least I have hubby's trusty blackberry to keep me in contact! :)
> 
> You out of that car yet??? :haha:Click to expand...

lol:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, it has been a really mellow winter this year. Kind of weird. I like the snow and the cold weather...but this type of weather (rainy and blah) just makes me want the spring/summer back.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> thank you. At least I am finally getting my hubbys marketing done for his business. Now he needs motivation lol

I so need some motivation. Just really don't feel like being motivated though.
I am making no sense right now. lol. :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it has been a weird winter,but I am in maine lol always weird

I have some motivation


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Its Cold Outside... Tire blew out again... NEW TIRE Same Side, got stranded on the freeway for 40 minutes I was flippin cold... Friend helped me get the spare on... I have a cold and I'm hating life... OH And I'm Ovulating... the lovely cm is flowing per say... haha

Hey Callie... Sorry to hear about those annoying ants... I hate ants... eeeewwww

Go Brandy with ya bad self... Nursing... So proud of you.... I'm nursing a nasty cold now too :( I wish I was on the beach..

Shannon, glad your feeling better :)

Hey Megg... so glad you could join us... were very talkative at times... lol

Meesy, how are you doing today.....

Where is Jellie and Kayla... MIA?


----------



## calliebaby

That sucks about the tire. I seem to do that a lot too. I think the transmission is going out in my car right now....maybe it is having sympathy pains for yours...
Jellie and Kayla most definitely MIA.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Kim, sorry about the tire. The ppl didn't put it on right? Tell your ovulation to slow down. Maybe it's a fertile day? 

I'm better cause I gave up arguing with hubby. Lol it got me no where.
no kayla or jellie:(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> hi Kim, sorry about the tire. The ppl didn't put it on right? Tell your ovulation to slow down. Maybe it's a fertile day?
> 
> I'm better cause I gave up arguing with hubby. Lol it got me no where.
> no kayla or jellie:(

I think its just a defective tire, they'll replace it... I just hope they can get another one and I'm not gonna get stuck at home all weekend... Snow is on the way... and how much unsure?? I HATE SNOW... lol

I'm pretty sure its not... its just white creamy cm, no eggy yet...lol


OH Callie that light just came on too and its an 2007 UGGGG


----------



## calliebaby

[/QUOTE]OH Callie that light just came on too and its an 2007 UGGGG[/QUOTE]

:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Callie... I needed that... and can you believe I HAVE NOT heard from JArse today.... Its been a month since I've did the BD with him... Oh he's gonna get it good....

I hate that feeling though... icky cm EWWWWW

I'm off here to... gonna chill and watch a movie...

Nite Callie and Shannon. :hugs: Talk to ya soon buds... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

sounds like fertile cm to me. 

I haate cars. Our suv light came on..we had to get tune up n all that crap. 2k later. Well it's an acura..parts are expensive!! Talk tomorrow night ..hubby n I are gonna watch hangover finally. Looking at a house tomorrow and going roller skating. I'm gonna be wiped by sunday. Have a good night ladies.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: kim and callie.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> sounds like fertile cm to me.
> 
> I haate cars. Our suv light came on..we had to get tune up n all that crap. 2k later. Well it's an acura..parts are expensive!! Talk tomorrow night ..hubby n I are gonna watch hangover finally. Looking at a house tomorrow and going roller skating. I'm gonna be wiped by sunday. Have a good night ladies.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> sounds like fertile cm to me.
> 
> I haate cars. Our suv light came on..we had to get tune up n all that crap. 2k later. Well it's an acura..parts are expensive!! Talk tomorrow night ..hubby n I are gonna watch hangover finally. Looking at a house tomorrow and going roller skating. I'm gonna be wiped by sunday. Have a good night ladies.


I know right... Ugg.. its always something.... I Love Acura's they rawk...
Have fun tonight... Roller skating is a blast... have a good nite too Shannon...

Ugg I hate that icky feeling in my panties... Gross... pantiliner coming up.. haha

Nite nite


----------



## molly85

Glad to be of service Shannon.
They want to be grandparents so they will get over it.
Tyre problems again crikey.

NIce to meet you Megg
Hope Jellie and Kyla are ok


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello everyone :hugs:

I'm sittin here avoiding studying again lol..just had a 10 min nap. Made me even more tired..ahhh!


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry! I'm out of the car! LOL We got in a little late, had a bit of a chat with my aunt, and then headed off to bed. I couldn't be bothered to get online once I was actually here last night. But, I'll be in off and on today. Heading to my mom's before too long, so I don't know how much I'll be around... but definitely from time to time! Thanks for the welcome! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

morning..ladies. How ya all doing?
I'm tired. My son has been getting out of bed after like 6 hrs of sleep for the day. And he doesn't crash. Just like he never took naps after 2 weeks old. Never heard of a baby doing that..anyways I'll be on and off for the day on my cell phone. 

Brandy, I know how you feel. I hate schoolwork.

Megg, enjoy time with ur family.


----------



## Nessicle

aww i hope you get to have an afternoon nap Shannon!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Looks like hubby and I both aren't doing good.
how did the softcups work?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Is it OV time yet? Someone has seriously slowed down time.


----------



## shaerichelle

agreed. Hopefully I will have ovulated soon lol doesn't look good for me. 

when are you supposed to?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sometime around Feb 9, 10, 11. Forever away. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

oh yes that is! I should o sometime next week...hpefully. Lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Afternoon ladies... Its been a tiring day already.. A pothole is to blame for the tire blowout, so I have to get Another tire GRRRR... This time I am going to get the tire warranty/roadside damage.... On the phone all day with the bank and Direct TV... There so busted and Fired... haha... Never heard from jackass, I'm definately in the breeding stage, looks like I'm gonna be out this month :(

Anyone hear from Kayla or Jellie yet?? :(


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol. Looks like hubby and I both aren't doing good.
> how did the softcups work?

aww sorry to hear that hun!! 

yeah they're really easy to use! me and OH have :sex: again this afternoon and I have one in now, second time to use was even easier!! I'm having a very small glass of wine to celebrate cos if I do conceive then I won't be having any for 9 months he he! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Afternoon ladies... Its been a tiring day already.. A pothole is to blame for the tire blowout, so I have to get Another tire GRRRR... This time I am going to get the tire warranty/roadside damage.... On the phone all day with the bank and Direct TV... There so busted and Fired... haha... Never heard from jackass, I'm definately in the breeding stage, looks like I'm gonna be out this month :(
> 
> Anyone hear from Kayla or Jellie yet?? :(

Have not heard from either:(

I am sorry about your tires. Cars are to much money sometimes. I hate banks. I have been ripped off by one before!

Sorry bout jackass. I think Men are on my shit list for eternity lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol. Looks like hubby and I both aren't doing good.
> how did the softcups work?
> 
> aww sorry to hear that hun!!
> 
> yeah they're really easy to use! me and OH have :sex: again this afternoon and I have one in now, second time to use was even easier!! I'm having a very small glass of wine to celebrate cos if I do conceive then I won't be having any for 9 months he he! xxClick to expand...

Oh but you can drink red wine:)

Yah I can count how many times hubby and I :sex: in the past few days. :haha::blush: Maybe its why we are exhausted and not feeling well!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thanks Callie... I needed that... and can you believe I HAVE NOT heard from JArse today.... Its been a month since I've did the BD with him... Oh he's gonna get it good....
> 
> I hate that feeling though... icky cm EWWWWW
> 
> I'm off here to... gonna chill and watch a movie...
> 
> Nite Callie and Shannon. :hugs: Talk to ya soon buds... lol

:hugs: I like the name you gave OH :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh I didnt know that - woo hoo!! how come I can drink it?! 

Lol you've worn yourselves out! ha ha take it easy tonight, get your energy back up young lady!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> sounds like fertile cm to me.
> 
> I haate cars. Our suv light came on..we had to get tune up n all that crap. 2k later. Well it's an acura..parts are expensive!! Talk tomorrow night ..hubby n I are gonna watch hangover finally. Looking at a house tomorrow and going roller skating. I'm gonna be wiped by sunday. Have a good night ladies.
> 
> 
> I know right... Ugg.. its always something.... I Love Acura's they rawk...
> Have fun tonight... Roller skating is a blast... have a good nite too Shannon...
> 
> Ugg I hate that icky feeling in my panties... Gross... pantiliner coming up.. haha
> 
> Nite niteClick to expand...

I have a pantyliner on too. Ugh.

Acuras do rawk until they have to be fixed. :(

Hubby and I opted to go painting clay instead lol thats what happens when you have a headache. 

Plus my son is being a pill today:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> ooh I didnt know that - woo hoo!! how come I can drink it?!
> 
> Lol you've worn yourselves out! ha ha take it easy tonight, get your energy back up young lady!

Well we are everyday :sex: people lol but its been more than that plus everything else going on.:dohh::sleep:

Red wine is supposed to be good one glass every once in a while. My mom did with me her whole pregnancy and my friend is as well.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Glad to be of service Shannon.
> They want to be grandparents so they will get over it.
> Tyre problems again crikey.
> 
> NIce to meet you Megg
> Hope Jellie and Kyla are ok

Lol. I love parents..sometimes..


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ooh I didnt know that - woo hoo!! how come I can drink it?!
> 
> Lol you've worn yourselves out! ha ha take it easy tonight, get your energy back up young lady!
> 
> Well we are everyday :sex: people lol but its been more than that plus everything else going on.:dohh::sleep:
> 
> Red wine is supposed to be good one glass every once in a while. My mom did with me her whole pregnancy and my friend is as well.Click to expand...

aww sounds like you really deserve your :bfp: this month Shannon!! 

I've got my fx for you! 

I do like a small glass of red now and then, that's great news!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ooh I didnt know that - woo hoo!! how come I can drink it?!
> 
> Lol you've worn yourselves out! ha ha take it easy tonight, get your energy back up young lady!
> 
> Well we are everyday :sex: people lol but its been more than that plus everything else going on.:dohh::sleep:
> 
> Red wine is supposed to be good one glass every once in a while. My mom did with me her whole pregnancy and my friend is as well.Click to expand...
> 
> aww sounds like you really deserve your :bfp: this month Shannon!!
> 
> I've got my fx for you!
> 
> I do like a small glass of red now and then, that's great news!Click to expand...

Thank you:) The only way it wont happen is if my body doesnt ovulate :haha:

I knowits great news! I love wine.. I have to make sure I want to be in pain though with fibro.

Okay got Shrek on for this kids.. now its time to nap for a bit.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Shannon.... I forgot to get those when I was out... lol 
Painting clay...? I hope you get feeling better, I have'nt had any headaches at all today, you think I would since I've been yelling at bankers and Customer service LOL

Sorry to hear your son is being fussy.... Well maybe you'll get lucky tonight... I'd take it...

I just texted the JA (OH) I'm waiting to see if I hear anything... probably not :(


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I am still not understanding CM lol. I had some that is clearish with some white and stretches what is that?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thanks Shannon.... I forgot to get those when I was out... lol
> Painting clay...? I hope you get feeling better, I have'nt had any headaches at all today, you think I would since I've been yelling at bankers and Customer service LOL
> 
> Sorry to hear your son is being fussy.... Well maybe you'll get lucky tonight... I'd take it...
> 
> I just texted the JA (OH) I'm waiting to see if I hear anything... probably not :(

yw. 

Painting pottery. kids love it. I have another headache..AGAIN! ugh I dont what my sons issue is lately. I think he hates school..already and its made him grouchy. 

I hope you here from him.:):growlmad:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> okay I am still not understanding CM lol. I had some that is clearish with some white and stretches what is that?


That is the MOST FERTILE TIME... YOUR OVULATING... Your window is 12-24 hours Missy... So get busy :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fertile CM!!!! Get down n dirty :D

lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh My Good thing I have had lots of:sex: like 6 times in 2 days :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so jealous right now. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I thought I was fertile cause I cant seem to stay off hubby. HE told me when we first got together I would not be able to keep up with him :haha: he didnt know about me well enough:devil:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Take him and get goin NOW.... even if its a quickie... keep your bum evelated for 30 minutes, Hell I'd stand on my head... haha...

Good Luck hun.... I'm off to watch He's Just Not into You again... haha You 'd think it would kick in... nope...

Still have'nt heard anything from the jackass GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Go figure


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont be cause I am not supposed to O until next week. Plus I am on CD 10 hmm weird


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, good! Hope those swimmers do their job :D

I'm thinking I should convince my husband that I'm fertile for about 25 days out of the month LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Take him and get goin NOW.... even if its a quickie... keep your bum evelated for 30 minutes, Hell I'd stand on my head... haha...
> 
> Good Luck hun.... I'm off to watch He's Just Not into You again... haha You 'd think it would kick in... nope...
> 
> Still have'nt heard anything from the jackass GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Go figure

Hes sleeping. We will tonight though. LOL I keep it elevated last night and fell asleep. Should I ask him to put me on my head tonight?

Men...SIgh

Thanks. enjoy your movie I will enjoy my snooze.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> Dont be cause I am not supposed to O until next week. Plus I am on CD 10 hmm weird

Well ya never know..could be O'ing early..?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm so jealous right now. lol


Ditto... So am I... Its been like almost a month since I've seen him... I hope I see him on Monday or Tuesday... Weds I ovulate... "crossing fingers"...

Ladies have a good day... I'm gonna go watch a movie... :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy your movie..I love that one.


----------



## shaerichelle

I could be.:) I had an almost positive OPK yesterday.

hmm gonna go do another and take a nap. Be on a little later..even if its from my cell phone:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Take him and get goin NOW.... even if its a quickie... keep your bum evelated for 30 minutes, Hell I'd stand on my head... haha...
> 
> Good Luck hun.... I'm off to watch He's Just Not into You again... haha You 'd think it would kick in... nope...
> 
> Still have'nt heard anything from the jackass GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Go figure
> 
> Hes sleeping. We will tonight though. LOL I keep it elevated last night and fell asleep. Should I ask him to put me on my head tonight?
> 
> Men...SIgh
> 
> Thanks. enjoy your movie I will enjoy my snooze.Click to expand...

Thank you....

Yeah you could be ovulating early.... I know I am... Get busy missy... lol

Chow


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy napping! Gonna go cuddle with DD before its her bedtime.

xo


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hehe, good! Hope those swimmers do their job :D
> 
> I'm thinking I should convince my husband that I'm fertile for about 25 days out of the month LOL

Do it. Just tell him its not about ttc. its about making love.:happydance::haha:

My husband is almost 37 trapped in a 20 yr olds body.:haha::blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

tata for now ladies


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Enjoy your movie..I love that one.

Thank you, I love it to... I wish I stayed married.... GRRRR.... I hate being Single... such crap the way the guys are these days... Nothing but excuses... and Lies...

OK, I'm outtie... Be back on tonight... Hold the fort down ladies... hehehe


----------



## Nessicle

my nipples are really sensitive not the areola just the actual nipples - I've not had this before is this a sign of ov too??


----------



## shaerichelle

I had that with pregnancy, so I suppose hormones could cause it.

No nap, but hubby is a snorer.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> my nipples are really sensitive not the areola just the actual nipples - I've not had this before is this a sign of ov too??

Yeah, I think so..because mine did that as well.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun! I haven't ov'd in so long cos of bcp i don't know what it should feel like lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm lol speaking of nipple pains.. mine went away now its coming back Yippie!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mine don't hurt at all :( lol


----------



## molly85

Good evening ladies.
We are about to decorate our front room (house is a renevation job)
Whatthe hell furniture would we actually need to make it a nursery? I really want to keep a double bedfor the moment in there would that be to big for a baby once it is out of the cot?
LOl I know forward planning but gets my mind off my ovaries and waiting for a job to come up


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo. I hear ya. Having to move is keeping my mind away from things!


----------



## shaerichelle

how do you get kids to help around the house? They should at 10, 12 and 7. They destroy and don't help. Sigh


----------



## molly85

Bribery and corruption.
Or plain old threats

Ionly remember from being a kid anda teenage brother in law who i do beat up. He's 14 and over 6fthe can take it. or wose big hugs.

now 4ft 6 to muchspace for what ever age ababy growsout of a cot?


----------



## shaerichelle

a crib as we call it here? By the age 18 months- 2 years.

Oh I have tried bribary, paying money and all. I am just gonna get a garbage bag put their name on it and put their stuff in it..


----------



## molly85

oh plan. Do the girls respect you being step mom and all.

Yeah my dad did that then the bag went in the trash. lol I had so much stuff i always made more mess.

Or justget yourOH to clear up


----------



## shaerichelle

My Dh doesnt even pick up after himself either. Funny thing we went to look at a house today. its bigger! All I could think was omg. Its better laid out but more to clean :doh:

They do respect me..but this weekend is different.

I have a headache and body pain still so :wine: :wine: for me .


----------



## molly85

ooohhh wine.
Alcohol sounds lovely wish I drank it.
Bigger house sounds lovely with no ants or flooding basement.
I have another one for the peeves. Said pregnant friend's doctor says she can still smoke she justhas to cut back. OMG.
I dnt smoke. I dnt drink. I do my best to eat healthy yes i could exercise but hell I do a stressful job. So why can't I just work. AAHHHHHHH

Might jsutbe less stressful for you to wizz round tidying then hiding in bed or taking the kids out


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont drink often..enough lol. What her doctor said that. thats disgusting.

I know right you do good things and its still difficult. Have you gotten lines on an OPK?

I got a line yesterday. today its darker..not as dark at the control line.


----------



## molly85

Justthe faint ones. So not positives even the control line isn't that dark. Any old positive would be good or a proper bleed. 5 weekstogoand i can go annoy doctor i think is March 9 months from the begining of june?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Justthe faint ones. So not positives even the control line isn't that dark. Any old positive would be good or a proper bleed. 5 weekstogoand i can go annoy doctor i think is March 9 months from the begining of june?

Wow that is so long. My doc said 5 months no period come back. What? 

Why do docs act they way towards something so important


----------



## molly85

no idea few March is correct. I have no idea. I have so much anger that I didn't actualy be strong when i had my implant out because I had my cycle then. I was intially told 2 -3 years and I would need a blood test what ever that protocol hasnow changed to after 9 months probably because they now know depot provera is evil and they can do nothing about it to start with and it last longer than12 weeks. I have yet to hear of anyone to get there cycleback after the 12 week deadline


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Shannon.... Ummm I have'nt seen Kayla and she is to test in the morning tomorrow... I pray she gets a BFP... I'm so excited for her... I wonder if shes taken a test yet?

Ummm I'm getting the slimy stuff now, I still have'nt heard from the OH (JA) does'nt look good for me girlies.. :( I already had a crying spell, I cried so hard... damn hormones... mild cramping mid lower abdomen... The OV is coming :happydance:

I NEED A DRINK... But I can't go no where :(


----------



## molly85

Aww what is the availability of sperm banks over there can ya get ya self a nice sample?


----------



## shaerichelle

I am sorry Kim. Men think of themselves a lot and dont get it! :hugs:

I havent seen her either! I have posted on her wall. I wonder if she gets messages sent to her email! I hope she gets that :bfp: too. Oh Kayla..yooo hoo?!?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> no idea few March is correct. I have no idea. I have so much anger that I didn't actualy be strong when i had my implant out because I had my cycle then. I was intially told 2 -3 years and I would need a blood test what ever that protocol hasnow changed to after 9 months probably because they now know depot provera is evil and they can do nothing about it to start with and it last longer than12 weeks. I have yet to hear of anyone to get there cycleback after the 12 week deadline

what? I didnt know depo caused that much havoc to your system. Ugh.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Aww what is the availability of sperm banks over there can ya get ya self a nice sample?


Eww I'm not that hard up... lol Gross... Hell why go to a sperm bank when there is all kinds of guys out there to donate... haha I'd never do that...
He's got some issues to work out, he'll come around... Maybe its just best I take a break after the incident I had... I was very emotional.. 

but thanks... haha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I am sorry Kim. Men think of themselves a lot and dont get it! :hugs:
> 
> I havent seen her either! I have posted on her wall. I wonder if she gets messages sent to her email! I hope she gets that :bfp: too. Oh Kayla..yooo hoo?!?

Thank you Shan No worries... I just don't understand him anymore... 
Maybe I just need to move on... I Love him and I know he loves me... but something is just not right here... He's just not into Me as I am him... I guess time will tell... BUT Its running out.... :cry: Maybe its better off..
Theres someone out there for Me... He just needs to hurry up already LOL

Kayla said she was going to test on Sunday morning... the 31st... I know she's preggo... I can't wait to find out the good news... Lord knows I'd love to hear some... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Aww what is the availability of sperm banks over there can ya get ya self a nice sample?
> 
> 
> Eww I'm not that hard up... lol Gross... Hell why go to a sperm bank when there is all kinds of guys out there to donate... haha I'd never do that...
> He's got some issues to work out, he'll come around... Maybe its just best I take a break after the incident I had... I was very emotional..
> 
> but thanks... hahaClick to expand...

hey some people do it. I would adopt first. Lol I actually asked hubby if four kids was enough he looked and me and said yes. I said good. cause he talked about 5 and 6. I told him I would run awaY!


----------



## molly85

lol. they are quite rare here as they have decided the off spring can trace the father. It's good money to donate.
I think you can actually browse for certain criteria lol.
hopefully I made you laugh.
We won't be here forever we will make it to firstTri and all the way through. Oh I do hope Kayla gets her :bfp: their child willbe sooo pretty


----------



## jaimad

Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join you gals? My name is Jaima and I am TTC #4 after having a Tubal Reversal. Just had that done on 10/27/09 and just had a chemical pregnancy 1/21/10. I am 27 and DH is 29 with no kiddos of his own. My 3 are from a previous marriage of 9 years. I am currently waiting to O again!


----------



## molly85

Oh I want 4 + now I went from only wanting to foster older kids to wanting a big brood. I am nuts. 
My OH refuses to tellme whatsort of age gap he would like.He has no idea that costing having a baby actually requires this knowledge. Double buggies etc. I know such forward planning is nuts but I want to know how much to save.
Shannon does your son live with you?
HOw is it going from a qiet house to have 3 of them a bout?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry Kim. Men think of themselves a lot and dont get it! :hugs:
> 
> I havent seen her either! I have posted on her wall. I wonder if she gets messages sent to her email! I hope she gets that :bfp: too. Oh Kayla..yooo hoo?!?
> 
> Thank you Shan No worries... I just don't understand him anymore...
> Maybe I just need to move on... I Love him and I know he loves me... but something is just not right here... He's just not into Me as I am him... I guess time will tell... BUT Its running out.... :cry: Maybe its better off..
> Theres someone out there for Me... He just needs to hurry up already LOL
> 
> Kayla said she was going to test on Sunday morning... the 31st... I know she's preggo... I can't wait to find out the good news... Lord knows I'd love to hear some... lolClick to expand...

Sometimes men are stepping stones for us to find better. I thought I was in love with my ex bf..then he walked out on me. 2 months later I met my hubby!:) I think we always have a soulmate. Sometimes we have to go through hell to find him believe me. I know she is too with those naps and cravings. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

jaimad said:


> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join you gals? My name is Jaima and I am TTC #4 after having a Tubal Reversal. Just had that done on 10/27/09 and just had a chemical pregnancy 1/21/10. I am 27 and DH is 29 with no kiddos of his own. My 3 are from a previous marriage of 9 years. I am currently waiting to O again!

I had a chemical the same day:hugs:

I have a son from a previous marriage. My hubby has two daughters from his.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Aww what is the availability of sperm banks over there can ya get ya self a nice sample?
> 
> 
> Eww I'm not that hard up... lol Gross... Hell why go to a sperm bank when there is all kinds of guys out there to donate... haha I'd never do that...
> He's got some issues to work out, he'll come around... Maybe its just best I take a break after the incident I had... I was very emotional..
> 
> but thanks... hahaClick to expand...
> 
> hey some people do it. I would adopt first. Lol I actually asked hubby if four kids was enough he looked and me and said yes. I said good. cause he talked about 5 and 6. I told him I would run awaY!Click to expand...


Nahh Why would I adopt if I can get pregnant still... lol I want it all... All the lovely things pregnant women go through, well minus the labor pains... HAHA

Your silly Shannon.... but I'd run too.. I don't think I could handle that many kiddo's.. Your stronger than I am thats for sure... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Oh I want 4 + now I went from only wanting to foster older kids to wanting a big brood. I am nuts.
> My OH refuses to tellme whatsort of age gap he would like.He has no idea that costing having a baby actually requires this knowledge. Double buggies etc. I know such forward planning is nuts but I want to know how much to save.
> Shannon does your son live with you?
> HOw is it going from a qiet house to have 3 of them a bout?

Yes .. but it takes a special person to have alot of kids.

I come from a huge family. I am number 2 out of 27 grandkids..last time I counted there was 18 great grandkids.. funny my grandma had only 7 kids!

He probably wants to have one and see where it goes lol. Its not nuts. Believe me.

My buddy- Saben is his name lives with me.. he sees his dad 3 weekends a month. My stepdaughters come every other weekend. Would be more if it wasnt 2 hr drive one way. My poor hubby his ex never helps with the drive excpet every 6th weekend she has to meet him. We try to have them all together one weekend a month. We do get quiet time two weekends a month. phew. I love them all to pieces though.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh Yeah, Kayla's cravings were crazy... and the Naps... BINGO.... I can't wait to find out... I was gonna try to sleep in but the suspense is getting me... haha

Well I'm off to eat and then head upstairs for bed... You ladies have a good night, I'll talk to you all tomorrow... Nite Nite


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Aww what is the availability of sperm banks over there can ya get ya self a nice sample?
> 
> 
> Eww I'm not that hard up... lol Gross... Hell why go to a sperm bank when there is all kinds of guys out there to donate... haha I'd never do that...
> He's got some issues to work out, he'll come around... Maybe its just best I take a break after the incident I had... I was very emotional..
> 
> but thanks... hahaClick to expand...
> 
> hey some people do it. I would adopt first. Lol I actually asked hubby if four kids was enough he looked and me and said yes. I said good. cause he talked about 5 and 6. I told him I would run awaY!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nahh Why would I adopt if I can get pregnant still... lol I want it all... All the lovely things pregnant women go through, well minus the labor pains... HAHA
> 
> Your silly Shannon.... but I'd run too.. I don't think I could handle that many kiddo's.. Your stronger than I am thats for sure... :)Click to expand...

Well we have a good system as I said to Jo lol. In the summer time dor 2 weeks I go crazy.:wacko:

I know I dont think I want to adopt anymore :haha: Being pregnant this past time showed me I can do it. Labor pains.. yah I wont lie they hurt but after the baby is there you forget.. :)


----------



## molly85

Bring it on whats worse than having 3 or 4 under 5?

having 3 or 4 teenagers in the house at once plus friends.

Sorry that was mean. We will all have little angels who will be respectful, eat their greens and go to church.

I amobviously tierd I have become sarcastic


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Oh Yeah, Kayla's cravings were crazy... and the Naps... BINGO.... I can't wait to find out... I was gonna try to sleep in but the suspense is getting me... haha
> 
> Well I'm off to eat and then head upstairs for bed... You ladies have a good night, I'll talk to you all tomorrow... Nite Nite

Good Night. Lets hope we see her bfp tomorrow. Shes probably so tired to get on lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jaimad said:


> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join you gals? My name is Jaima and I am TTC #4 after having a Tubal Reversal. Just had that done on 10/27/09 and just had a chemical pregnancy 1/21/10. I am 27 and DH is 29 with no kiddos of his own. My 3 are from a previous marriage of 9 years. I am currently waiting to O again!


Welcome aboard... Sorry to hear about your chemical, Shannon went through one too, Me possible M/C.... 
This is a lucky thread there have been ALOT of BFP's.... Good Luck hun...
Talk to ya soon... I'm jumpin off to eat some din din and hit the sack...
Tomorrow is a big day...

Kayla's BFP!!! WOOHOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

Shannon 1 word for labour pains DRUGS.
We have established my body does nothing in a hurry so plenty of time for an epidural.
Our friend said he wanted a nice big baby he's 6ft6 and huge his girl friend is just over 
5ft and tiny I think the smoking maybe a good thing as she would end up with a 4th degree tare if it takes after him ouchy.I said I would gether a rubber ring


----------



## jaimad

shaerichelle said:


> jaimad said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join you gals? My name is Jaima and I am TTC #4 after having a Tubal Reversal. Just had that done on 10/27/09 and just had a chemical pregnancy 1/21/10. I am 27 and DH is 29 with no kiddos of his own. My 3 are from a previous marriage of 9 years. I am currently waiting to O again!
> 
> I had a chemical the same day:hugs:
> 
> I have a son from a previous marriage. My hubby has two daughters from his.Click to expand...

I am sorry to hear that. It has been really hard on me and my DH but we are ready to try again!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

jaimad said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaimad said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join you gals? My name is Jaima and I am TTC #4 after having a Tubal Reversal. Just had that done on 10/27/09 and just had a chemical pregnancy 1/21/10. I am 27 and DH is 29 with no kiddos of his own. My 3 are from a previous marriage of 9 years. I am currently waiting to O again!
> 
> I had a chemical the same day:hugs:
> 
> I have a son from a previous marriage. My hubby has two daughters from his.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. It has been really hard on me and my DH but we are ready to try again!:hugs:Click to expand...

Its been very hard on me. But DH is being weird about it.


----------



## molly85

Hi Jaimad.
Excuse me and my sarcasm. I have a complicated story that makesme a bit ov an imposter in TTC as we don't know if i ovulate. I do though seem to make people laugh occasionally.
So welcome sorry you are having a rough journey hopefully we can smooth it out for you


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Shannon 1 word for labour pains DRUGS.
> We have established my body does nothing in a hurry so plenty of time for an epidural.
> Our friend said he wanted a nice big baby he's 6ft6 and huge his girl friend is just over
> 5ft and tiny I think the smoking maybe a good thing as she would end up with a 4th degree tare if it takes after him ouchy.I said I would gether a rubber ring

Not me this time. It made my sons heartbeat crazy last time and they stopped them after 10 mins.

lol I am 5 ft 2 and had a 9lb boy.


----------



## jaimad

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jaimad said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Do you mind if I join you gals? My name is Jaima and I am TTC #4 after having a Tubal Reversal. Just had that done on 10/27/09 and just had a chemical pregnancy 1/21/10. I am 27 and DH is 29 with no kiddos of his own. My 3 are from a previous marriage of 9 years. I am currently waiting to O again!
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard... Sorry to hear about your chemical, Shannon went through one too, Me possible M/C....
> This is a lucky thread there have been ALOT of BFP's.... Good Luck hun...
> Talk to ya soon... I'm jumpin off to eat some din din and hit the sack...
> Tomorrow is a big day...
> 
> Kayla's BFP!!! WOOHOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you for the warm welcome! I sure hope the luck rubs off on me soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay ladies. Ill be on tomorrow. Gotta do hw ..sit in my massage chair and try to watch the movie I fell asleep to last night.
Night


----------



## jaimad

molly85 said:


> Hi Jaimad.
> Excuse me and my sarcasm. I have a complicated story that makesme a bit ov an imposter in TTC as we don't know if i ovulate. I do though seem to make people laugh occasionally.
> So welcome sorry you are having a rough journey hopefully we can smooth it out for you

I dont mind it at all! Sometimes I forget their is more to life then TTC so it will be well welcomed with me!! I sure hope you ladies can smooth it out! :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Crikey #4what have you got so far? and how many would you like?
I think I can only go as far as 4 carsand houses in the UK just arent big enough for more?
Tubalreversal what can I ask is that?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo tubal reversal is when you get your tubes untied. People usually get them tied after having all their kids.


----------



## molly85

Thank you. I have only everheard of men having that.
Just found out my car might be recalled. Fabulous me thinks. Some thing to do with excellerator being jammed on. the thing doesn't go that fast


----------



## shaerichelle

You are welcome. 

Thats not good about your car. I hate vehicles


----------



## molly85

I would love a a biggerone with a betterengine but this one is new so I will have to wait unless they want to keep this one if it goes back


----------



## shaerichelle

Welll hopefully they will keep it lol


----------



## molly85

I thought you had home work missy and a film in what sounds like a fab chair. 
I am just sat here and I can feel CMmoving it's way around and twinges I keep getting excited she :witch: has come to call but I think not as no evidence has been found


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn her. She needs to get a move on it!

Yes doing some homework and watching a movie. I have to design on the computer.


----------



## molly85

cheeky.
Still nothing I am now questioning this agnus castus stuff.
I have now decidedto boost my dose for a few weeks asthe only side effects appear to be with your cycle. 
I'll quitthe middle of february and play it by earso my system is clear for blood test. justkeep going with the PG vitamins.
Your course sounds intresting except for horrible tutor


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ladies...

was hoping to see kaylas :bfp:...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Morning......... Woke up again with that slimy stuff... No word from JA... Grrrr I'm giving up hope... I'm gonna make him come over Monday or Tuesday, just to get a swimmer... lol I'm so peed at him right now... Never heard a word from him... I cancelled my MySpace last night too... NOW he can't get ahold of me unless he texts or calls... haha Now he knows I'm serious... I don't go on there much anyways...

I know right... No sign of her yet :( I pray everthing is OK


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont have anything slimy, but opk is getting closer to positive. Told DH he better get ready lol. He was all excited like a kid!

Sorry JA is not getting it! I swear Men just dont understand.

Yah I am getting ready to cancel mine as well its pointless.

I hope she is okay.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope she is too... Its not like her to not get online to chat with us.... :(

Yeah he's a jerk... oh well what can ya do.... 

No slimy yet?? I'm super excited for you, time to get busy.... :)

Look what I found online... The mystery of the faint lines...

After fertilization (which generally happens in the fallopian tubes), it takes time for implantation. Even after IVF, implantation doesn't take place immediately. Some embryos begin to implant and then don't develop. Some begin to develop but aren't strong enough to continue. This is why, even though some HPTs (home pregnancy tests) or EPTs (early pregnancy tests) say you can test even before your missed period, it isn't always the best idea... You could get a faint positive 2 days before you miss your period & then get your period a few days later because the pregnancy didn't take. If this happens, it's not usually a sign that anything's wrong & it doesn't mean anything about what will happen next month.
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Uggg I just don't understand WHY I'm tired ALL the Time... I took a sleeping pill last night and I slept till 10:30am and I'm sitting here yawning... WTH... haha...
and it sticky ichy is driving me nuts... so I guess I'm fertile now huh?? how long does this go on?? I'm not good at this stuff.... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I hope she is too... Its not like her to not get online to chat with us.... :(
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk... oh well what can ya do....
> 
> No slimy yet?? I'm super excited for you, time to get busy.... :)
> 
> Look what I found online... The mystery of the faint lines...
> 
> After fertilization (which generally happens in the fallopian tubes), it takes time for implantation. Even after IVF, implantation doesn't take place immediately. *Some embryos begin to implant and then don't develop.* Some begin to develop but aren't strong enough to continue. This is why, even though some HPTs (home pregnancy tests) or EPTs (early pregnancy tests) say you can test even before your missed period, it isn't always the best idea... You could get a faint positive 2 days before you miss your period & then get your period a few days later because the pregnancy didn't take. If this happens, it's not usually a sign that anything's wrong & it doesn't mean anything about what will happen next month.
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



No its not. I hope she is okay. and just celebrating.

just creamy and not lots so I am sure its coming. I hope this month works. Cause going through it again is going to kill me. We did plan on telling the kids right away, but not anymore. The bold part is what I think happened to me. Cause I felt something burrowing in.:cry: I still cry about it. Not as much though. Time to do the wii fit to get rid of the pain


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Uggg I just don't understand WHY I'm tired ALL the Time... I took a sleeping pill last night and I slept till 10:30am and I'm sitting here yawning... WTH... haha...
> and it sticky ichy is driving me nuts... so I guess I'm fertile now huh?? how long does this go on?? I'm not good at this stuff.... lol

me too. I am and have headaches on and off. Woke up without one and now its starting ! ugh.

Maybe you arent getting deep enough sleep. You are usually fertile 3-4 days before 0. You should join fertility friend. That place rocks. You can add you cm on there and period and all. Start temping.:sleep:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ya know mine went away :( Your OV time is coming.... YAY... and I went to get some Tylenol last night too... :) Hope you get feeling better hun

I know, I feel your pain... I do have those spells too, I'm sorry, its a hurting I can't describe... And to repeatidly have to endure it again this month.... I would hold off to tell the kids anything until you confirm everything is OK with the dr. I wish so much for you this month to have your BFP... Me... don't look like its gonna happen :( I'm not going to beg any man for his attention, its somewhere else, just not with Me... :cry:

Thanks Shannon I'll check it out.... This Woman thing I was never good at... lol

YES, Maybe she is celebrating!! WOOHOOO... 

I still had that same dream again?? weird huh.... Damn hormones... haha


----------



## calliebaby

Had a dream last night that I was very pregnant and could feel my daughters head from touching my stomach. It was summertime. 
Woke up this morning, my temp dropped for the third time, below my coverline.
The :witch: got me with a vengeance this morning. I am okay though. I am glad to see that I am getting my period on my own. The last doctor I saw tried to tell me that I was unable to have a regular cycle and tried sending me to a fertility specialist.
So, sad that I am not pregnant, but happy to see that I can try on my own without the help of doctors. 
Before this cycle I had gone 4 months without one. Before that, every 6 weeks and barely a period at all. So, after almost 10 months of being off of the pill, I may be starting to regulate on my own.:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry to hear the :witch: came... I had those vivid dreams too and still do... Maybe its a sign saying our time is coming.... Its Great news to hear your finally getting your cycle back in rhythm and you don't have to go to a fertility doctor... :)

Theres always next month... I hope your AF is not too hard on you... :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Awww callie I wanted her. Wish would swoop this way. Hopw Kyla is ok maybe she is baby sitting again


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. Have some alone time! This is rare! I will read and catch up shortly


----------



## shaerichelle

Where are all the girlies?

Callie, I have had dreams several times about my daughter .. it was before we even were ttc I had my first one. argh

Hows Jo and Kim?

Oh Kayla? Brandy?


----------



## molly85

I'm at workon the night shift so everyone is asleep.
Whishing I hadn't agreed to dothis as OH is off tomorrow and I have another night shift tomorrow. Still feel like I want to bleed it's other wise loads of CM and god I want to pee


----------



## molly85

How's Shannon?


----------



## shaerichelle

Tired and moody.


----------



## molly85

kids on their way back now?
Nice hot bath?


----------



## shaerichelle

Kids went home. Son has been crying and being brat all weekend. I have cleaned the house 5 times and trying to do school work.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow, you've been a busy lil bee.... I like to clean house, it keeps my mind busy from thinking about the OH, I'm so peed at him... Still have'nt heard anything from him.. Watch I will tomorrow... I'm gonna coax him over and just take it... haha

I'd love to stay and chat, the Grammys are on... I love watching it :)

I have'nt seen Jellie or Kayla :( 

I'll try to come back on later :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jellie- I see you lurking.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Jo that your are doing the night shift. I couldnt handle it.


----------



## molly85

I like my job just wish I'd picked a better night. Really thinking I don't want full time work. My OH will kill meas we could always do with the money


----------



## shaerichelle

Full time work is hard with a baby I will tell you that. I loved that I could stay home with my son even though I struggled.


----------



## molly85

I have never wanted to work full time my mother and grandmother don't and thoughas a teenager I was all for full time workwith an OH, dog and house to look afterit's way to tough. a 4 day week would be nice. To be honest with a baby I would need the adult contact so MIL could maybe take baby once or twice a week.
Just upped the Agnus Yesterday and I constantly feeldamp could this be good?


----------



## shaerichelle

Its hard working full time.I know what you mean about adult contact lol


----------



## molly85

CM ladies could be TMI but here goes, it's like when you havent wiped the soap off properly runny and lots of it and goes white when you rub fingers together.
Amy thoughts.
This is keeping me busy.lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey girls! sorry i've been gone my hubbys going back on the boat for another 9DAYS! ugh so i've been trying to spend as much time as i can with him! oh and my lab top charger died! so i was using my friends lap top(which sucked!) and and they dont have internet anyways BUT my puppy chewed her lap top charger! ugh so im been off line for a while and had to buy 2 changers! $200 buck lovely! i shouldn't have bought her one cuz she broke my dogs foot which is gonna cost us a pretty penny! and i baby sitt for free but i feel bad she lent me some thing and it got broke so i had to get her a new one thats what good people do! well i've been geting back aches all to day like im OVULATING! WTF?? well if i dont get AF in 10 days i gotta go see the docs and take a test but i think she'll show up! well ima go BD with the hubby and i'll get back on and read thru all the pages! bye y'all


----------



## shaerichelle

Umm honey I had them when I got my BFP have you tested again?

Im here for ya:hugs:


----------



## molly85

LAdies TMI coming up.
CM like when your still soapy clear but then white when you rub fingers together. lots of quite runny.
Any thoughts?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I suck at CM but I get loads before I am fertile:) or when I was preggo I did.


----------



## molly85

Hey sorry I seem to have double posted lol.
Kyla your ok, so glad to see your back. Did you actually test?
how did she hurt your puppy this is just mean.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my I just got a twinge in my ovary:)

Finally done with hw. Looks like sleep time for me :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

Ahhh.
I ambeing left by you guys. So bored I have no patience for my body.
I just have that feeling if I ovulated and we timed it right we would catch sooo easily


----------



## shaerichelle

You should read about cervial mucus and take your temp even if its different times:)


----------



## molly85

I'v been reading I'm just not getting what it means


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Ill send you some pointers tomorrow. Night:)


----------



## molly85

Cool I'll keep looking female biology isn't my thing so i struggle


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks no i havent retested yet sorry ladies! she and her husband were goofing off and they step on her foot :( poor little puppy way screaming for 2 whole minutes! they didnt mean to but they were BOTH wearing military BOOTS! well ladies i got to page 112! lol i sleepy off to bed i'll see y'all tomorrow! wheres jellie? miss ya! bye!


----------



## molly85

Aww what is she? My jack russell has a limp she isn't screaming or complaining when I check her so will see tomorrow about the vet. She needs her Jabs so will prob take her anyway. She'sdeffinatly our first baby would love another on I really want a sausage dog.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovies!

I have missed yall :D

Haven't had internet for a whole day..it drove me crazy haha. How is everyone? Need to catch up badly!


----------



## Nessicle

Good thanks honey you?! 

I see you're on CD8 - are you using softcups? Planning to go :sex: mad later on this week?! he he

I've ov'd over the weekend, :sex: Friday, Saturday as well as softcups and gonna :sex: tonight and tomorrow...

hopefully my OH has good :spermy: lol and it reaches the eggy!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not using softcups, as DH is a bit weary of using "too much fancy stuff"..since this is only cycle 3 of TTC, I won't push the issue just yet! We are using Conceive Plus though..managed to talk him into that one lol. So YES YES YES, we will be going BD crazy later in the week :D I will OV sometime between Feb 8-11..Can't wait!!!!

GL to you..Fx'd that the lil swimmers do their job :D :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey and hope the conceive plus helps catch the eggy for you this cycle!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope sooooo..I'm wanting a baby so very badly. Of course, I know everyone here does.

Hope this is our month! Fx'd xo


----------



## Nessicle

aww fx'd for you too chick and tons of baby dust! 

I must admit I admire all the women on this site that are ttc and have had multiple cycles with :bfn:s - such an inspiration! 

I'm dying for a :bfp: this month and only been ttc for one month! Goodness knows what I'll be like if I get a :bfn: in 14 days!! 

If this site has taught me anything it's to stay positive! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning!
Phew. I am getting my son Saben ready for school.. Then I can be on for a bit. Homework from hell yesterday!

Hows everyone?

I had twinges in my ovaries last night and now. nipple soreness.

DH wont let me use diva cups or soft cups. I used OPK yesterday ..He said stop doing all the stuff.. you know be like adamn & eve:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Morning!
> Phew. I am getting my son Saben ready for school.. Then I can be on for a bit. Homework from hell yesterday!
> 
> Hows everyone?
> 
> I had twinges in my ovaries last night and now. nipple soreness.
> 
> DH wont let me use diva cups or soft cups. I used OPK yesterday ..He said stop doing all the stuff.. you know be like adamn & eve:haha:

lol I just wouldn't tell him I was using the soft cups he he! 

I hear the nipple soreness - yeowzers!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, I know. It will be to late by the time I get them. He zonks out right after everytime so he would never know.:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness, I know. It will be to late by the time I get them. He zonks out right after everytime so he would never know.:haha:

hahaha well I'm hoping you get your :bfp: this cycle of course but if that horrible witch shows up next month defo get some softcups then! My OH doesnt even know I've put one in! It's so quick and easy! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too cause if not I am not sure I can handle a 7th month of this crap. See I think I should just got get the diva cup lol


----------



## Nessicle

it can't hurt honey - I'm sure your DH wants a :bfp: as much as you do but I don't think our OH's will ever understand that need to have a little life in your belly like women do so maybe that's why he says to just let nature do it's own thing - so frustrating for a woman though! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it is very frustrating. As he was saying I just give you what you need and you do the rest lol. aww thanks honey. Time to exercise and shower. Be back in a few. I had to chase down the bus this morning. My son was almost to the door and she drove off. Ugh.

A little angry.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yes it is very frustrating. As he was saying I just give you what you need and you do the rest lol. aww thanks honey. Time to exercise and shower. Be back in a few. I had to chase down the bus this morning. My son was almost to the door and she drove off. Ugh.
> 
> A little angry.

lol so easy for the guys eh?! 

What an absolute tool - bus drivers are a night mare!! 

Have a nice shower and workout!!xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning ladies... Bus drivers... I think they do that on purpose... GRRRR...

Hope everyone is doing well, from what I've read so far everyone is gonna be chasing the eggo this week... lol I'm still workin on the OH... I'm not giving up... ;)
Had lots of that lovely cm YUCK twinges here and there, oh and the ever so lovely OV pain... nice huh...

Well I've got to get some work done today, I'll pop back on after lunch, getting tire #2 put on again at noon. This time I'm deffo getting the tire warranty/damage protection, lesson learned... 

Hope everyone has a great day. I think this week is going to get Exciting. :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

you too Hopin&Prayin!

let's hope it's gonna be EGGciting....lol see what I did there ha ha :rofl: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, I'm kinda freaking out..I just found ewcm and it's only CD 8! It's sooo early for me..I'm hoping I'm not OV'ing today. Usually I have ewcm for a few days before O..I think so anyway lol. Better get to work tonight, I guess!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

EGGciting HAHAHAHAHA!


It so it tho :D And hella nerve wrecking...I'll be glad to know that I ov'd and be in the very long 2ww.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> EGGciting HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> It so it tho :D And hella nerve wrecking...I'll be glad to know that I ov'd and be in the very long 2ww.

:D :happydance:

totally nerve wracking I'm on edge sat at work and I'm only 1dpo lol!! Gonna be a loooonnggg 2ww


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Eggsiting. 

Yeah, I am confused on the Cm still! Ugh. All i know is I am getting ready to O. The guys do have it easy.

Kim-good morning. Kayla hasnt tested! Shes afraid.

Brandy I would get busy.

Ness did your OPK gradually become darker?


----------



## shaerichelle

I actually will be nervous more about a sticky bean. Ugh. I said to myself that would never happen to me and it did.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah..I get that way. The 2ww feels like years each time. Arghh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know Shannon :hugs: So sorry you have to deal with that, on top of TTC still. Sticky baby dust to you..you so deserve it :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Brandy, On top of other things going on here I told hubby I cant handle it all with school and I am going to have to give up my dreams cause its to much.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Don't give up hun..Just keep trudging through it all and its all going to work out. I truly believe that. xo

I need to study a bit before dinner and Grey's Anatomy at my mother-in-laws..so I will talk to you all later!


----------



## MrsH1980

Hey ladies, can I join too?

Feel in need of a bit of moral support; on cycle #4 and feeling like everyone around me must be thinking there is something wrong with me :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Enjoy Brandy- I am trying to trudge. ANother year for my bachelors. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

MrsH1980 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join too?
> 
> Feel in need of a bit of moral support; on cycle #4 and feeling like everyone around me must be thinking there is something wrong with me :(

Sure can! 

I am on month #6, but cycle 3 so I know what you mean!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness did your OPK gradually become darker?

yeah it did, Friday was faint, and I can't remember whether it was Saturday or sunday (it's all bloomin' blending in to one day!) but whichever day it was it was the same colour as the control line, then today's was more faint, did them all with fmu.


----------



## shaerichelle

well I did most right around 2 pm. The lines were showing after 5 mins otherwise negative. This am it was second urine and almost dark line. I'm confused


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> EGGciting HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> It so it tho :D And hella nerve wrecking...I'll be glad to know that I ov'd and be in the very long 2ww.


HAHA Ur too funny Eggxciting... I really think I am now.. TMI I got a lovely patch in the undies... GROSS.... and the OH is'nt still answering SO I'm definately out this round... JERK... I'm done with him....

Shannon, You'll be in rare form in a day or two, you were right behind me a few days last time. I think... I figured I'm a 21 day girl... lol who knows... I'm still tryin to figure it out... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Im supposed to be a 30 day girl, but I am not sure. I am day 12...so maybe so.. no more twinges since this am:(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bummer... give it a few more days hun.. I had a few last 2 nights and Poof... EWWW

Oh and back to Kayla, I'm thinking she is afraid to test... I would be too... I don't ever want to see a BFN that would crush me... So going to the doctor to confirm is the best thing. BUT We ALL know she's prego... She's gonna be a good mommie...  :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes she is preggo. By the cravings and naps.. I know she is. she thinks she feels af and it isnt!

I am thinking this week I will be ovulating. I hope that anyways. I had some clearish cm with very little white so I hink I am on my way.. lol again I can read and read about cm and dont get it.

Sorry JArse hasnt contacted you. Guess he is missing out.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I saw Jellie lurking last night. I hope she is ok


----------



## Megg33k

Wow these pages just fly right by, eh? I got home kind of late last night and then straight to bed! Hope you're all well today?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Yes she is preggo. By the cravings and naps.. I know she is. she thinks she feels af and it isnt!
> 
> I am thinking this week I will be ovulating. I hope that anyways. I had some clearish cm with very little white so I hink I am on my way.. lol again I can read and read about cm and dont get it.
> 
> Sorry JArse hasnt contacted you. Guess he is missing out.

Yeah I'm crushed... He keeps me so confused... He tells me he Loves me so much and then poof... I don't hear from him for weeks... I pray that nothing has happened to him, I'm worried... or he could have his phone in his truck and outside working... I'm not one for patience... We'll see... Yes he can be an Arseholle... I just have a feeling I won't be commencing the dance per say... maybe I should give my body a rest this month since my last occurence... I wub you guys to pieces... your my crutch... :hugs:

WOOHOOO Its coming this week.... 

If I was Kayla I would just do the thang (test) shes many days past OV, but I understand too as well... I'd be crushed if I got a BFN... but I know she is prego... your right the cravings and naps go hand in hand...

JELLIE... I'm glad to see she's still around, we probably drove her crazy and ran her off... lol I hope not...

and YES Megg We talk ALOT... hehehe


----------



## Megg33k

The talking a lot is a good thing unless you spend the weekend away and realize you can't possibly catch up! LOL But, I'll be trying to keep up, even if I don't get caught up!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah, we can be chatty at times... lol

Shannon... HE TEXTED BACK.... He's hesitant to see me... I think he knows whats up... lmao... I'm waiting for his return text WOOHOOO there is Possibility... "crossing fingers"


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes, finally Kim. At least you know hes okay. Thats a good thing.

Oh Miss Kayla when you testing!?

I just got done doing the wii fit. Trying to get back into shape with no pain. Its to much work.

I hope O comes fast. I am trying to BD everyday, but I think hubby is wore out lol.

Megg, we are chatters. How was your weekend away?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Kayla I see you lurking!! Take that test Missy! What is it 27 or 28 dpo?!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your too funny Shannon.... lol Poor hubby... He enjoys it though I'm sure... haha

Well my time is ticking I only have 1 day left of being "fertile" still waiting for his text back... haha I'm going to kick his arse for being a terd like this... you wait...


----------



## Eskimobabys

hiya ladies sorry i peed before i realized i shoulda took a test for y'all lol oops sorry but i woke up with sharp pains bc my bladder was so full! and i just found out that a child hood friend of mind just died... Micheal he was taking one of his buddys home and the friends father unload his pistole in him :( the fathers crazy he was in Vietnam but i hope they lock that man up for the rest of his life he should not be loose in the world! Micheal was gonna go to my uncle to get married next month... :(


----------



## shaerichelle

You wont kick his ass, but take it out on him other ways:winkwink:

He told me this morning he has a headache. I told him thats a lame excuse. :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> hiya ladies sorry i peed before i realized i shoulda took a test for y'all lol oops sorry but i woke up with sharp pains bc my bladder was so full! and i just found out that a child hood friend of mind just died... Micheal he was taking one of his buddys home and the friends father unload his pistole in him :( the fathers crazy he was in Vietnam but i hope they lock that man up for the rest of his life he should not be loose in the world! Micheal was gonna go to my uncle to get married next month... :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope he does get locked up. That is so sick and wrong. I bet the friend feels awful. How is his family doing.

Yah yah excuses on why you arent taking the test. Kim and I agree your cravings, naps and the fact you feel AF coming and she hasnt is enough of a sign!


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk my mother told me i dont know his family never met them in all the ears i've known him! he moved away for a few years then he found me on myspace and then this happens.. seriously girls its gonna be a BFN! i know it! feb 11 is when the doctor told me to test


----------



## shaerichelle

Is feb 11th the day you will miss your second period :haha:?


----------



## abstersmum

Eskimobabys said:


> idk my mother told me i dont know his family never met them in all the ears i've known him! he moved away for a few years then he found me on myspace and then this happens.. seriously girls its gonna be a BFN! i know it! feb 11 is when the doctor told me to test

please take the test, we all need to know im sure it will be a :bfp:


----------



## Megg33k

Weekend away was great! I love time with my family... I don't get it nearly enough. 250 miles is too far to just pop in for a chat here and there. But, the time we do get is fab! :)

Sorry to hear about your friend, hun! That's awful! :( I can't even imagine! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad you enjoyed it Megg. I dont get along with my family that well.. So time away from mine is great..which is pretty much all the time. lol:haha:

Hubby and I need a weekend away stat! lol Somewhere warm.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> hiya ladies sorry i peed before i realized i shoulda took a test for y'all lol oops sorry but i woke up with sharp pains bc my bladder was so full! and i just found out that a child hood friend of mind just died... Micheal he was taking one of his buddys home and the friends father unload his pistole in him :( the fathers crazy he was in Vietnam but i hope they lock that man up for the rest of his life he should not be loose in the world! Micheal was gonna go to my uncle to get married next month... :(


I'm so sorry to hear that sweetie... How tragic... Why would his father do that?? Indefinate lock down for life right there... what has this world come to?? so sad Sorry hun :hugs:

Well take another test anyways... wait a few hours and do it girl... I'd have white hair by now... DO IT!! lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Glad you enjoyed it Megg. I dont get along with my family that well.. So time away from mine is great..which is pretty much all the time. lol:haha:
> 
> Hubby and I need a weekend away stat! lol Somewhere warm.

OMG, I SOOO Want to Go somewhere Warm.. Its freezing here. BRRRRR

Wii Fit Rocks... lol I exercised with Gilad today, he trains in Hawaii GRRR
I sooo want to get out of here, I don't care if its only a few days... lol

Kayla... DO IT... :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Kayla listen to your elders:haha:

Yah I cant use those videos in the winter makes me wanna be there. Maine its hot and cold and then cold and then freezing


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Haha that is too funny Shannon....

I wish it could just stay nice and warm all year round... Guess I need to move huh... lol

The OH (JA) has'nt returned my texts... I think he's sceered... :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I would LOVE to go somewhere warm! I haven't cruised in almost a year now, and I don't expect to this year! :( Quite depressing to realize I won't be on a REALLY BIG SHIP at any point in 2010!! LOL


----------



## Eskimobabys

y'all are crazy! no feb 11 is 10 days after taking my last provera pill :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

kim u want me to wait a few hours and take a test? i only have CB digis left


----------



## shaerichelle

what is up with him kim?

maybe we all need to migraite somewhere warm..

megg still no answer on why your cycle is so damn long?

we might have a sewage leak into our basement or something..eww


----------



## shaerichelle

hold ur pee. Don't drink nothing if you do it.. Okay?


----------



## Eskimobabys

okay fine i'll do it..but if its a BFN ima cry and its gonna be BOTH y'alls faults!! jk lol


----------



## shaerichelle

aww but it won't be :) if it is it's a faulty test. Still having cravings? How about naps?


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk i've been ignoring everything and been think about preparing for next cycle except im just missing AF! lol i cant remember if i've tooking any naps but im STILL craving KFC or any chicken, mash potatoes and mac N cheese lol so thats new dang i want chicken now! lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHHHHH YEAH YOUR PREGGOOOO... Don't be scared.. Were here for Ya... Do it!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> kim u want me to wait a few hours and take a test? i only have CB digis left




YES YES YES.... DO IT!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> what is up with him kim?
> 
> maybe we all need to migraite somewhere warm..
> 
> megg still no answer on why your cycle is so damn long?
> 
> we might have a sewage leak into our basement or something..eww


HE'S Being an ASS and Playing Games... We'll See... WTF... I text him

Whatever.... Later.... HA... I'll teach him a lesson... I don't care if I see him anymore after that... I'm sooooo over this shit... :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

I think my hubby has PMS:cry:

Do it Kayla. See cravings...


----------



## Eskimobabys

im sorry y'all are having a crappy time with ur OH's :( r A** holes sometimes! haha yeah Shannon i think they PMS too sometimes! i'll take a test to day but i dont have to pee yet!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah were both having a bad day.... OH's can be worse then Women at times GRRRRR..

Ok, We'll be waiting.... "crossing fingers" I KNOW your gonna get a BFP... Good Luck!!
even though you Don't need it sweetie... ;)


----------



## starrilicious

Hi everyone!

I went to the out laws for the weekend. Had a real good time. Saw the new Sherlock holmes movie anyone seen it? Mmmmmm Jude Law and Robert Downey Sammich :D

AF still nowhere to be seen but I have started the early shift at work now so hard to chart at 4:30am...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Uggg I'm so damn tired... All the time... I think I'm gonna go try to take me a nap... Its been a stressfull day already thanks to you know who... jerk... lol I'll be back on later taters... Hang in there ladies.... Kayla I want to hear some good news hun ;)
OK, Sorry for the pressure haha... :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

it k good night!


----------



## shaerichelle

I will check with my cell phone when I am not at home which will be soon. I have to go get my son and take him to the docs. Poor things has something wrong.


OMG we have confirmed sewage in basement and landlord is being a ******. We want to be out asap.

Men yes they do PMS. Sigh. Wish mine got a clue that he did PMS


----------



## shaerichelle

I understand I want to nap to but then I was thinking a nice hot shower right now I am so disgusted.


----------



## Eskimobabys

omg shannon get out that house! and i hope your sons okay! keep us posted!


----------



## shaerichelle

We want out. Trying to find something right now. We need 4-5 bedrooms which is hard to find! They dont want to fix anything!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Star. How are you?


----------



## Nessicle

evening all! what's new?? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Ness. I am in and I am out. Then I have to figure out how to clean a basement that just had sewage..


----------



## Nessicle

ugh lucky you hun - what a nightmare!! 

Hope you get it sorted soon!x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah we rent this place. Landlord said the basement stayed dry lol. shes so crazy.


----------



## abstersmum

dont touch anything you could get so ill you need to find somewhere new asap


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello everyone!

Finally got a chance to sit down..at 11 pm lol. Waiting on DH to get finished working so I can attack him :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Double post!


----------



## shaerichelle

plumber came..now to clean. ick


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmum said:


> dont touch anything you could get so ill you need to find somewhere new asap

Oh we are using gloves... and push scrubby broom with bleach


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I will check with my cell phone when I am not at home which will be soon. I have to go get my son and take him to the docs. Poor things has something wrong.
> 
> 
> OMG we have confirmed sewage in basement and landlord is being a ******. We want to be out asap.
> 
> Men yes they do PMS. Sigh. Wish mine got a clue that he did PMS

OMG YES GET OUT... That is awlful news... Sorry to hear... I hope your son gets feeling better... :)

Just got my new front tire on... This time I'm covered :doah: Lesson learned... Well gonna watch the boob tube for a while, I'll be back on later

OHHHHH Kayla.... Whats the Latest... hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Finally got a chance to sit down..at 11 pm lol. Waiting on DH to get finished working so I can attack him :D

WOOHOOOO I'm glad "somebody" is getting it... Lucky You.... lol

I'm so bummed, I was looking forward to seeing my OH, well I have 2 days left and he better make it tonight or tomorrow... :nope: I doubt it but there is wishful thinking....

Get R Done girlie.... get :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds like you're having a time of it, Shannon! That's quite UGH! :(

I haven't even been in here, and I'm waiting for Kayla to test anxiously too! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

I know right! She needs to hurry. She doesn't want to listen to her elders! Yes the landlady said after my hubby said that's the sewer pipe. That makes sense.. I put a carpet over it to hide the smell. Duh. I'm praying we find something soon. Ok need a hot shower now.


----------



## molly85

He all.

Sewage yuck do not touch it, it could be what is making your son ill.
Kyla do the damn test will ya. As long as provera doesn't give false positives
Everyone has been at their families.

I have been really upset about this ovulation thing. I just don't know whetherIcan yet my GP to look into a month early. My OH was actually eing quite sencitive about it but is happy to wait


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay do you have a lot of Cm?


----------



## molly85

Yep loads for the lastfew weeks. but depo provera can cause the toxic to sperm sort, I didn't have a as much until recently so that has confussed me.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh! I get that when I am fertile. I know you can ovulate without a period. It happened to me last cycle and I got a BFP.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am praying for myself and family right now. We need a new home and a baby in my belly lol. STAT


----------



## molly85

Ok how long after implantationwould a :bfp: or :bfn: show?


----------



## abstersmum

this may helphttps://babymed.com/Blog/Blog.aspx?132


----------



## Eskimobabys

sorry girls i backed out at the last min i cant stand to see "NOT PREGNANT" :(


----------



## abstersmum

oh no been waiting all night im sure you will get your bfp but will keep my fingers crossed for the 11th xx


----------



## molly85

Kyla you are not going to see the Pregnant thing either if you don't pee. Are you going toleave it 9 months turn into a walking beech ball then conceed when it makes it'sway into the world?
My attempt here of humour maybe very off and I domean to be funny not mean


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahaha its funny! okay i'll do it tomorrow morning im funny about ONLY wanting to use FMU.


----------



## molly85

Mad woman. your 27 Dpo. that means you Ovulated on the 5th.
Sorry I am thinking and typing.
It's just I hadthis sneaking theory I may have started OPKing just after I may have ovulated I started in the 15th. If I ovulate is stilll the question but I had a tiny bleed like for 4 hours and just when I wipe on the 21st what arethe odds we did it without even realising and it's just not showing on tests yet?.
AHHHHHHHHH could I over anyalise anymore?


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol good theory! u just might be preggo! Esp. bc u had a bleed...hmm when do you test? well im on Clomid and everyone said it makes u OV late..so idk i i actually ov on the 5th or not thats just my guess.


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Kayla, if you don't mind me asking....what is the Provera for? I of course know the routine with Clomid but you said the dr said not to test til the 11th because you take your last Provera pill (if I'm reading correctly). Just curious since I'm still learning the ins and outs of this whole process.


----------



## NurseKel

Also, I had always read that Clomid would make you O late too but I am pretty sure I O'd right after finishing my last pill which would have been day 11 or 12. Go figure.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> sorry girls i backed out at the last min i cant stand to see "NOT PREGNANT" :(

ok:(
thats why i like reg hpt


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Hey Kayla, if you don't mind me asking....what is the Provera for? I of course know the routine with Clomid but you said the dr said not to test til the 11th because you take your last Provera pill (if I'm reading correctly). Just curious since I'm still learning the ins and outs of this whole process.

Its progestrone


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Mad woman. your 27 Dpo. that means you Ovulated on the 5th.
> Sorry I am thinking and typing.
> It's just I hadthis sneaking theory I may have started OPKing just after I may have ovulated I started in the 15th. If I ovulate is stilll the question but I had a tiny bleed like for 4 hours and just when I wipe on the 21st what arethe odds we did it without even realising and it's just not showing on tests yet?.
> AHHHHHHHHH could I over anyalise anymore?

Jo what color was the blood?


----------



## molly85

It was what I would call dead blood. So yeah brownie. I think. Like thetail end of AFif i remember right. deffinatly not fresh. I waswearing pink boxers so that didnt help
My OH thinksI read into stuff to much., but he is not the one who has worried since shewas 18 that she may become infertile because she didn't want to have kids then and is completely forgetful with pills


----------



## shaerichelle

old blood can be implantation bleeding. that was the 21st? now you have lots gave cm?

when was your last hpt with fmu?


----------



## molly85

this morning its an internet cheepy but states 10mui. going off the babymed link posted earlier the 2nd would be the first best day to test. I have been pot peeing so just have an addiction the lines on the OPK's have gone away now i was getting light lines when I started.
Gah I wish I wasn't onnights and was planning on staying up


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> this morning its an internet cheepy but states 10mui. going off the babymed link posted earlier the 2nd would be the first best day to test. I have been pot peeing so just have an addiction the lines on the OPK's have gone away now i was getting light lines when I started.
> Gah I wish I wasn't onnights and was planning on staying up

You can hold your pee for like 3 hours and take one. When did you stop taking depo?


----------



## molly85

lastshot ran out in June I beleive now panicing I have that wrong


----------



## shaerichelle

No period since June?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> hahahahaha its funny! okay i'll do it tomorrow morning im funny about ONLY wanting to use FMU.

Thats a good idea, FMU is the way to go girlie... I know you are LOL...

Heck I'd like to do one for shits and giggles myself... j/k... My system is all whacked out... If I was pregnant it would be a miracle after what I went through... that would be awesome. but I know I'm not... :( Next time...
or should I say "Someday"... lol

Good Luck hun, I'm anxiously awaiting your results in the morning ;) :dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

kellie, The provera makes me get a Period if im not preggo :) i thought perhaps i Ov on the day i took my last clomid pill also bc i had my OV lower back aches on my left side but it was only CD7! lol idk im confuse!


----------



## molly85

nothing shannon since june 08 i think


----------



## Eskimobabys

k kim :) send me LOADS of prayers girls!


----------



## molly85

ladiesshall we all just pee together? I can't hold it for 3 hours. I havealways had a pants bladder since i had glandular fevear at 14


----------



## Eskimobabys

yea im down! :) i gotta get up at 8am im babysitting so i'll post my result up early for y'all!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I peed on my opk. if it makes you feel better I dont think I will get a positive. Even though I know I am gonna O real soon.

June 08? Wow you need to get a period.


----------



## shaerichelle

:flower:


Eskimobabys said:


> yea im down! :) i gotta get up at 8am im babysitting so i'll post my result up early for y'all!

WOO HOO:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## molly85

what time is it there now? I really don't think I couldhold it for 3 hours. Ithas been really concentrate, loads and bloody frequent this week


----------



## molly85

Yeah I just feellike it would be cleansing to bleed.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo maybe you are prego

What symptoms do you have? My hubby is looking up something natural you can take.

He knows alot.


----------



## shaerichelle

Its 9 30 here at night


----------



## Eskimobabys

EDIT 9:30pm here MOLLY u haven't had a PERIOD since june 08? that is NOT good my moms cuzn didnt have a period for 1 or 2 and she was all pale and REALLY sick! have u told ur OBGYN?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo-
https://indiwo.in.com/india/features/menstrual-problems-gynaec/can-papayas-induce-periods/4823/0

Kayla how are you feeling? What are your symptoms:)


----------



## molly85

Uk is sooo different you don't just get a OBygyn you have a general doctor I went the general that specialises in OBY butshe said it was normal for atleast a year with depo provera.
I'm on Agnus castus tell him just bumped it up proba bad idea to 2400mga day plus pg vits oneorother has left my poop verydry and dark and irony smelling


----------



## molly85

Ok papya and mango juice from shop and brinjal baji with dinner I love curry.
bestdo my test first.I don't believein organic as we have so many polutunts in the air and soil nothing will ever be asgood as it was 200 years ago


----------



## shaerichelle

I believe in organic. Its less horrid than the crap out there now.

I looked up what you are taking... I wouldnt bother I took chasteberry herbal tincture didnt work to induace a period.


----------



## molly85

i was going to stopon the 14th ready for the blood tests in march is wasone of those I have nothing to loose things.
I just thought like clomid some people just need more than others


----------



## shaerichelle

June 08 last period?

Hubby says detox.. cleanse your body to get rid of to xins from the depo shot. I take shatavari and this time after I O I will take progesterone cream


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats so odd.. i hope you get a period soon! well Shannon im starting to get REAL funny with my boobs okay this is TMI but my DH loves boobs i think its more comfort than anything i blame his mother (not really)lol she breast feed him up to 9 months lol so the past few time when we about to get down and dirty i always shy away from him touching or kissing Ect with my boobs i just feel "Motherly" about them and keep thinking about how there for the baby and how im not gonna be able to breast feed cuz its gonna feel weird bc im so use to them being used as a sexual object sorry im so weird this just randomly started acting like that needless to say Sam isnt pleased with my NEW thinking lol but i cant STOP feeling icky about it!! lol oh and im eating beef jerky and sour straws..Together lol!


----------



## molly85

what is that I have read about detoxing I have my green tea here whatis that other thing?
How else do I detox obviously not last nights pizza


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> thats so odd i hope you get a period soon! well Shannon im starting to get REAL funny with my boobs okay this is TMI but my DH loves boobs i think its more comfort than anything i blame his mother (not really)lol she breast feed him up to 9 months lol so the past few time when we about to get down and dirty i always shy away from him touching or kissing Ect with my boobs i just feel "Motherly" about them and keep thinking about how there for the baby and how im not gonna be able to breast feed cuz its gonna feel weird bc im so use to them being used as a sexual object sorry im so weird this just randomly started acting like that needless to say Sam isnt pleased with my NEW thinking lol but i cant STOP feeling icky about it!! lol oh and im *eating beef jerky and sour straws*..Together lol!

:test:


----------



## molly85

I'venever had that boob playing is sexy thing infact i have very little feeling in my nipples so I just let OH play away and ignore him I am veruy mind over matter so don't require touch


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> thats so odd.. i hope you get a period soon! well Shannon im starting to get REAL funny with my boobs okay this is TMI but my DH loves boobs i think its more comfort than anything i blame his mother (not really)lol she breast feed him up to 9 months lol so the past few time when we about to get down and dirty i always shy away from him touching or kissing Ect with my boobs i just feel "Motherly" about them and keep thinking about how there for the baby and how im not gonna be able to breast feed cuz its gonna feel weird bc im so use to them being used as a sexual object sorry im so weird this just randomly started acting like that needless to say Sam isnt pleased with my NEW thinking lol but i cant STOP feeling icky about it!! lol oh and im eating beef jerky and sour straws..Together lol!

My hubby is all over mine like all the time lol. I just asked him he was too lol
Are they sensitive to the touch

and beef jerky and sour straws:sick:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I'venever had that boob playing is sexy thing infact i have very little feeling in my nipples so I just let OH play away and ignore him I am veruy mind over matter so don't require touch

Lol you are lucky. I wish I was less sensitive there. But :nope:

https://ayurveda.com/online_resource/pk_intro.pdf

This is kinda what its like for detox.


----------



## molly85

sour straws isthat like the sweets hich are covered in sour sugar?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> sour straws isthat like the sweets hich are covered in sour sugar?

 Yes.


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahaha yeah i'll prolly be paying for the the beef jerky combo tomorrow! there not sensitive i just idk i tired to just let him at it and ignore it but i cant for long! guess i'll have to try harder!


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> sour straws isthat like the sweets hich are covered in sour sugar?

yes haha i know im horrible but for some reason i had to have em! i usually dont eat sweets bc i have bad teeth i eat alot lemons so my teeth are ridiculously sensitive :nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

I give my hubby a few minutes lol. But hes always grabbing sigh.:blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> sour straws isthat like the sweets hich are covered in sour sugar?
> 
> yes haha i know im horrible but for some reason i had to have em! i usually dont eat sweets bc i have bad teeth i eat alot lemons so my teeth are ridiculously sensitive :nope:Click to expand...

I ate a lot of sweets before my :bfp:


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay! lol hopefully i'll get my BFP tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

Twinning apple and pear green tea tastes like the green sweets like that.
I used tolove sweetsI am still off them and I like this green tea muck.
Detox looks complicated to be honest I would like a to try clomidI don't think provera would help. I should be strong and just go back to GP.


----------



## molly85

Oh god less than 2 hours must go pee


----------



## shaerichelle

You have a few of the things I did. ..I had mild tiredness.. sweets and cravings.. I had to have my sunflower butter on rice bread with my marshmallows toasted.. I know sounds gross but with my allergies. It was so yum:)


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Twinning apple and pear green tea tastes like the green sweets like that.
> I used tolove sweetsI am still off them and I like this green tea muck.
> Detox looks complicated to be honest I would like a to try clomidI don't think provera would help. I should be strong and just go back to GP.

Yes just go back... Its basically taking ghee for 3 days. then eating kitchari with veggies for 1-3 days. I will tell you I have lost 8 allergies doing this:) I am doing it right now.


----------



## Eskimobabys

yes go back now! lol clomid may do the trick GL either way!


----------



## molly85

kitchari? isn't ghee some sort of fat. one of my friends is detoxing


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Jo. You might have to or else you might have a long road.


----------



## molly85

AHHHHHH did you 2 just yell at me? I have back ache how badly timed. I maysat on abad sofa with legs crosesed ona table in front of me anyes itis lower back pain


----------



## shaerichelle

No i said it nicely:) Gotta listen to me I am your elder:haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol i was being enthusiastic :) not yelling


----------



## molly85

lol. Iwanted oh to come but hewants to wait til March the fact i said i wanted a January baby so it can enjoy christmas thiswould give us a 1month timeslot. i know a baby any when woul be fab butwe all have little plans


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! I finally caught up. CD2 for me and af is kicking my ass.I think I have a lot to get out due to the fact that I was irregular for 9 months. I am happy to start a new cycle though. I have a doctor appointment on the 12th and am going to request an ultrasound to make sure that everything is there that should be there, also to make sure that nothing is there that should not be there.
Kayla-I can't wait for you to test!!!
Shannon- I hope that this is the week for you to catch the :spermy:
Jo- I hope that next time you go to the doctor they take your blood and give you progesterone to help you kick-start your af. 1.5 years is way to long to go without a period and not healthy for your body.
Everyone else- I hope that you had a nice weekend and get your baby soon.
:dust: to all!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo. I had a dream about my babies birth. she was born in winter.


----------



## molly85

Hey Callie.
I wish I was overthere it seemsso much easier you can't self refer here.Your GP has to do it and they seem to take ages.
Even my allergy testresults are taking ages to get.


----------



## shaerichelle

I was just gonna say doesnt progesterone give your af.

Girlies. I gotta go to sleep. DH and I well:blush: and now I am exhausted after :wine: too

Hugs too all...

Jo I think you need to get the af started ..if you are preggo. ..I believe progesterone wont hurt the baby.

Kayla- looking for the :bfp: tomorow
Callie-
Sorry about af .. Glad you can get a new cycle after the 9 mo wait

Kim- hope you are having a good night.

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey Callie.
> I wish I was overthere it seemsso much easier you can't self refer here.Your GP has to do it and they seem to take ages.
> Even my allergy testresults are taking ages to get.

Call em and tell them you feel like you are dying lol


----------



## molly85

I had a dream about a puppy. god I hope dogs aren't all I get. We have a spare room to decorate and I so want to do it with the idea that in the next year or so it will be a nursery.
I was showering earlier and in my head figuring out where the boucy baby chair would sit whilst I was there.


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwww i hope u get a baby soon molly!


----------



## Eskimobabys

night shannon!


----------



## molly85

Night shannon chase that egg. 
Kayla thats very sweet we have everything crossed that everything going the right way for you


----------



## calliebaby

Progesterone can help induce a period. You take it from 5-10 days depending on what your doctor decides, then you can expect a period 7-10 days after your last pill. It works for some women to induce a period (for me it did not work, but my doctor admitted I was given to low of a dose). Giving progesterone and then taking it away simulates what your body does in the luteal phase.


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats how it is in the military molly u cant self refer and it sucks! so my DH just told me that his friends wife is late for her period shes taking a test she decide around xmas she wanted a baby shes the same age as me but is going thur HALF the trouble i am to get a baby there just doing it the rabbits and hoping she pops out a baby in 9 months she also takeing a test tomorrow it would suck if she got a BFP and i didnt but i'd be happy for of course


----------



## molly85

And i bet you also want to scratch her eyes out for a few seconds,thats how I feel about my PG friend it's great and all but not what ai wanted to hear right now.


----------



## molly85

Hey ladies to add to the fun symptomsI have had migraine/stress headaches for over a week. COuld I belucky? I dnt see how.


----------



## shaerichelle

jo I had lots of headaches. They finally have stopped.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm getting vibes that my girls on here are feeling down at the moment :( 

How is everyone today? 

I'm 2dpo now and not had anything today, still got slight pain round my right ovary but that's been like that since last Saturday


----------



## shaerichelle

oh I'm having pains around my ovaries. I was sick all night.


----------



## Nessicle

are you ov'ing hun?? x


----------



## shaerichelle

I think so. My opk were darker after 5 mins. No after 5 mins they are faint. My last cycle I o'ed and didn't know it..65 day cycle though


----------



## Nessicle

Oh my gosh 65 days what a killer!! 

Good signs having the ov pains though hun!! get to it lady :sex:!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

So yeah just took a test "Not Pregnant" like i feared. oh well i'm going go take care of someone else's baby and get some sleep i might come back on today who ever has AF right now, Tell her she needs to come visit me. Bye y'all.


----------



## Nessicle

aww give it a couple more days hun - it's not over the fat lady - or witch - sings!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

aww kayla. I swear you were preggo. My doc has a talk with me about how some cells don't divide right. Anyways I'll have to tell you later I'm on my celll.

yes ness 65 days. I did O cause I got pregnant. And :sex: has been keeping me busy :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Glad :sex: has been keeping you busy - and it increases your chances too! x


----------



## shaerichelle

we pretty much bd everyday. So as long as I O I will get preggo. Last time I didn't find out I Oed until 6 days past ovulation. I'm frustrated with OPKs


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> So yeah just took a test "Not Pregnant" like i feared. oh well i'm going go take care of someone else's baby and get some sleep i might come back on today who ever has AF right now, Tell her she needs to come visit me. Bye y'all.


Awww NO WAY.... All those wild cravings and Negative??? that is Bizarre... I'm soooo sorry to hear that Kayla... retest in a few more days... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning everyone, thought I'd drop by to say HI... Got to get some work done today, thought I'd pop in for a few... I have'nt heard anything from dipshit and I think this month I'm gonna lay low... I did have a weird dream last night, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have a boy, he was playing basketball at a game, I'd say around 8ish yrs old... LOL
Thats my luck... even though I wanted a girl... haha... Oh well... I take anything I get as long as its healthy and has all the digits... fingers, toes etc...

I'll be back on around lunch... boss in dropping by today GRRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

Just wanted to say I wont be on much. I think I have the flu bug and I am going to sleep.


----------



## Nessicle

Get some rest Shannon hope you feel better honey!xx


----------



## starrilicious

Hi girlies!

Still no AF, temps consistent, not high not low.... not sure whats going on. I have sore bb's and had low back ache and cramps a few days like af's due.

Awww i'm sorry Kayla, you're still not out till AF shows


----------



## starrilicious

shaerichelle said:


> Just wanted to say I wont be on much. I think I have the flu bug and I am going to sleep.

feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girlies. I am laying on couch. Trying to do homework. I think cleaning the sewer out of the basement made me ill. I cant think of any other reason. DH has been sick with a cold and I havent gotten sick. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Star, I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I had a backache and af cramps before my:bfp: you never know.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Yeah i know they tell you to NEVER open a CB digi bc there will always be two lines but i had to look :) lol theses are tweaked photos i just like looking at lines even if its still a neg preggo test
 



Attached Files:







CB digi 019Boost.jpg
File size: 319.7 KB
Views: 4









CB digi 019invert.jpg
File size: 227.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm, so is that a positive? A faint one? Cause if so.. it might not show up as Pregnant on a dig because they are higher MIU.


----------



## shaerichelle

Its funny they have lines on the digi tests!


----------



## meeshey

evening all ladies... hope you're all well.. get well soon though Shannon :hugs:

Kayla - hold out, I am keeping everything crossed for you still, there is still hope! Keep praying, he will bless you xx

Well I am CD6 and had a 26 day cycle last time so working on that. Also started temping and I have a question... yesterday was 36.5c and today 37.1 which has caused a big old spike on my chart... do you think i just did it wrong yesterday?? surely I didnt ovulate yesterday on CD5? 
Going to start BDing tonight lol!!

big hugs to all and bucket loads of baby dust.

xxxmichelle xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Look at my chart. and last cycles.. its crazy. As long as you got 3 hours straight sleep and woke up and took it you should be alright. I wouldnt worry to much.


----------



## Eskimobabys

yea ima go pick up a pink dye test tonight idk when i'll take it tho..


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> yea ima go pick up a pink dye test tonight idk when i'll take it tho..

I understand though. I would just wait until this weekend or after the doctors. Now that makes me to never want to purchase a digi.


----------



## FaiiryDustt

heya girlies, may i join the ranting?? ive been away from TTC for a few months as i become to addicted and stresses on here :rofl:

it would be great to make some new friends and people who will listen to my rants over TTC!

:) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Sure thang faiirydustt


----------



## molly85

Hey all I got the same as Kayla. Istill feel hideous headache and backpain from hips to shoulder blades. Feeling sick but that could be tierdness. 
I actually feel really upset got all excited for a moment there.
Awww shannon Itoldyou not totouch the poop it will be in the air everywhere.
Kaylakepp hoping 
hey everyone else


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo.. sounds like you got hormones fluxation... Maybe you are preggo or AF is gonna visit.:)

I didnt touch the poo. I had gloves on. My washer and dryer is down there. UGH. My landlords wont do anything else about the smell or cleaning. I pray we find a new place.


----------



## FaiiryDustt

okay i need some advice as im sort of confused by my CM..

for the past 2/3 months ive had tonnes of CM and its quite like egg yolky?
it feels disgusting as im constantly checking its not AF showing up early..

ive also had period like cramps quite often in my abdomen area.. its been on and off for 2 weeks now..its not like painful, just slightly uncomfortable..

any ideas?? im super confused :dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

Read this:
https://www.naturalnews.com/028074_flame_******ants_infertility.html


----------



## FaiiryDustt

shaerichelle said:


> Read this:
> https://www.naturalnews.com/028074_flame_******ants_infertility.html

hmm the links not working!! :shrug:


----------



## molly85

THe poo will be in the air and in your machines now. You can getvery ill from sewarage I highly recommend you never go down again andreport her to publichealth or someoneas she is putting your lives in in danger. If your son even just touched his shoes after going down there he could get horrifically ill. I am not tryiing to panic you but this is much more serious than than your landlord is believes


----------



## molly85

Has the thread gone funny?


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> Has the thread gone funny?

what u mean?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> THe poo will be in the air and in your machines now. You can getvery ill from sewarage I highly recommend you never go down again andreport her to publichealth or someoneas she is putting your lives in in danger. If your son even just touched his shoes after going down there he could get horrifically ill. I am not tryiing to panic you but this is much more serious than than your landlord is believes

Jo, yes we just talked about the laundry mat. I am going to go to the one by the ocean and get all the laundry done while walking on the ocean.

We bleached the basement too. Ugh. 

I am so grossed out.

The landlord told us they didnt want us to cap the pipe and they wanted a carpet over it


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

FaiiryDustt said:


> okay i need some advice as im sort of confused by my CM..
> 
> for the past 2/3 months ive had tonnes of CM and its quite like egg yolky?
> it feels disgusting as im constantly checking its not AF showing up early..
> 
> ive also had period like cramps quite often in my abdomen area.. its been on and off for 2 weeks now..its not like painful, just slightly uncomfortable..
> 
> any ideas?? im super confused :dohh:


Hey, Welcome aboard the crazy train... lol

It sounds like your getting ready to ovulate to me... When is AF due?

Shannon you probably got sick from the sewage, I hope you get feeling better... I hate landlords they are worthless, I have been trying to get my tub liner for 8 months and I'm about to bail out of here myself... too high and you'd think he would do it... I've been here for 4 years now... Jerk...

Kayla... Wow... If my eyes are not deceiving me it looks like a faint line??
I'll keep praying for you huh... :)

Star hang in there girlie...

Meesy get busy hun :sex:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Has the thread gone funny?
> 
> what u mean?Click to expand...

Funny how? Quiet?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah thats what I am thinking I got sick from down there too. I am not sure about mailing rent out to them. 

After they told us not to cap it and to cover the drain with a carpet.


----------



## shaerichelle

FD I am clueless on CM


----------



## FaiiryDustt

Hopin&Prayin said:


> FaiiryDustt said:
> 
> 
> okay i need some advice as im sort of confused by my CM..
> 
> for the past 2/3 months ive had tonnes of CM and its quite like egg yolky?
> it feels disgusting as im constantly checking its not AF showing up early..
> 
> ive also had period like cramps quite often in my abdomen area.. its been on and off for 2 weeks now..its not like painful, just slightly uncomfortable..
> 
> any ideas?? im super confused :dohh:
> 
> 
> Hey, Welcome aboard the crazy train... lol
> 
> It sounds like your getting ready to ovulate to me... When is AF due?Click to expand...

umm well since ive been away from BnB i totally forgot all my dates and stuff :wacko: but i should get a visit from :witch: in a bout 1 and half weeks maybe 2??

hehe im glad to be aboard the crazy train, its about time it stopped by :rofl:


----------



## molly85

It was telling me posts were there but not showing them


----------



## shaerichelle

I just did that to me when I tried to click page 142 and it wasnt there


----------



## shaerichelle

Hows Brandy?

Where is Jellie?

All you guys are so quiet. We need some action in this thread.. lol
Someone O already


----------



## molly85

I got confussed. your landlord hasasked you cover up a health andsafety issue?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no. The plumber said you need to put a cap on the pipe and a one way valve to block the sewage from coming in.. they said...put a carpet over it basically!


----------



## molly85

Ah ok.
Is it ok if I am really upsetover my whole ovulation thing. 
any ideas what tugging in the vagina might mean soz TMI


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello hello! :D 

Just got done with our builder/contractor..we're going to be doing lots of renovations to our house. So exciting!!!

Ovulation is getting closer..I can't waaaaaaait lol (I know I say that a lot) :D

How's everyone?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Ah ok.
> Is it ok if I am really upsetover my whole ovulation thing.
> any ideas what tugging in the vagina might mean soz TMI

Honey you have alot of pregnancy symptoms to me.

I had pressure and tugging down there, lots of cm, moody and backache..

I would go get a proper test.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hello hello! :D
> 
> Just got done with our builder/contractor..we're going to be doing lots of renovations to our house. So exciting!!!
> 
> Ovulation is getting closer..I can't waaaaaaait lol (I know I say that a lot) :D
> 
> How's everyone?

It is for me too.. I think... I am so exhausted. Been super sick all day.

Oh awesome for the renovations. 

We arent buying a house in the US we are moving soon as our kids hit 18. except the one we are ttc.


----------



## shaerichelle

Megg, If you are reading.. I heard you got banned. I dont understand why, but I hope you are ok. I gave Amos my information for you:)


----------



## meeshey

hmm. im going to stop lurking and write something... tee heee... its boring the whole bit between af and ovulation....but thats when the most important bit is meant to happen! lol.

i am meeting the england football manager, fabio capello, on 26th feb, vvvvv excited. 

P.S as we're talking sewage, and trying to lighten the mood here, not be unsympathetic, but i plan on introducing my DH and his brother (who also lives with us) to the toilet brush tonight... i don't think they have met before let alone know that each other even exists... i think he thinks its a vase or strange bathroom ornament.

Shannon: P.P.S Don't they have laws or something like that in the states to protect tenants when plumbing is faulty like that? Did you go through an agent?? I would threaten taking him to the papers (what we would do here!) or a watchdog for them to investigate, added to that it is making you ill. If I was over there, I would go and do some shouting for you, Shannon!!


----------



## meeshey

hmm. im going to stop lurking and write something... tee heee... its boring the whole bit between af and ovulation....but thats when the most important bit is meant to happen! lol.

i am meeting the england football manager, fabio capello, on 26th feb, vvvvv excited. 

P.S as we're talking sewage, and trying to lighten the mood here, not be unsympathetic, but i plan on introducing my DH and his brother (who also lives with us) to the toilet brush tonight... i don't think they have met before let alone know that each other even exists... i think he thinks its a vase or strange bathroom ornament.

Shannon: P.P.S Don't they have laws or something like that in the states to protect tenants when plumbing is faulty like that? Did you go through an agent?? I would threaten taking him to the papers (what we would do here!) or a watchdog for them to investigate, added to that it is making you ill. If I was over there, I would go and do some shouting for you, Shannon!!


----------



## molly85

Shannon I am actually being tight I have 1 and my digi for when I get a definate positive as I think they are 25mui. 
My OH is trying to annoy me a friend offered us a bed because they have new 1 and are doing their nursery OH thinks it would be ok but the matressis way to well used and I want to decorate our "nursery" so it can be easily changed and a king size bedis not easy the change. GGRrrrrrrrrrr men


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes the whole ov and Af thing is frustrating ..it seems its all about waiting. Uggh
what are you meeting the football manager for?

Boys..then never understand how to clean a toilet.

I am calling a lawyer tomorrow and seeing what our rights are. 2k a month for this crap is way to much.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, Shannon, you should def do something about your landlord..that's just not right!

DH got 3 tickets to the world cup here..He will be seeing the England vs Algeria game here in Cape Town..he's pretty excited about it. 

lol funny about the toilet brush thing..but SOOO true. DH seriously wouldn't even know how to use it.


----------



## shaerichelle

mine has used it once, lol. that was it. I guess he got enough...

you think landlords would care about their property


----------



## meeshey

The england manager is coming to officially open the new college that i work at and as I am student manager, i am part of the "welcoming" committee...lol! smart dress and smiles is all i have been told!! 

$2k per month...yowser Shannon! Kick...Arse...Now.... you deserve and are rightfully owed so much better than the treatment you are getting right now. Power of the people... A lawyer will take this guy to the cleaners.... you are in the right, to the point that this guy could have fixed this at a lot smaller cost than what it is going to cost him now... as we say here, "chin up mate!" - you snooze, you lose! lol.


Brandy: Would love to go to an england match in SA, but North West Province is soooo damn cold in Winter!!! We're hopefully going to go to SA at Christmas for my first SA Summer!


----------



## molly85

My OH actually asked meto buy a toilet brush I think they aregross as he doesn't clean it after use so used to use a a bottle of squirty cleaner to shiftany nastys with water pressure.

you think I should use the properone then or leave it a few days?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo what are you thinking? Do you think they are?

I will be back in a bit. Gotta get my son. He was good so we are going to buy spongebob lol


----------



## molly85

I know i'm bonkers


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

SA summer, fun!!! It's nice n warm for Christmas..something I'm not used to.


----------



## molly85

Well nothing with pee from when i woke up.
OH is actually getting into it andmaking some sort of plan but still thinks we should wait tilmarch. Gah men


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm having ewcm!!!! I need to BD NOOOW. DH needs to get with the program and get off his computer lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo tell him you need to know now.

Brandy what is ewcm? Describe it I am having white creamy. I think I might have Oed or I dont know no more twinges:(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Egg-white cm..it's clear, and stretchy..looks just like clear snot (sorry!) but that's the exact consistency..for me anyways.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

If you're having white creamy, I would say that you have OV'd..it turns creamy after O.


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhbrandy u clarified my cream 4 me


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just know what I research...Thank you Google! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn it. I hope I bd'ed enough. Wow that would be early O for me. I had some that was clearish thick snot like with whitish in a few days ago and then twinges. 

I think we didnt bd one day so I should be okay.


----------



## shaerichelle

I have researched and still dont get it lol. so basically its the consistence (sp?) of egg white?


----------



## molly85

or snot


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, it's exactly that. Egg whites! (hence the name)

You are probably covered lol..You animals. :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I think I had that already. Hubby thinks it was too soon. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol im not an animal:haha: :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe..well let's hope it's your month <3


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so too.

The cm is creamy I checked.. hubby came in :blush: boys!


----------



## molly85

Rabbit


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Dh & I have been like this since we started dating. Never been like this with anyone. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

So Brandy looks like you and I are close together?


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm my temp went the lowest its been this cycle today..


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> hmm my temp went the lowest its been this cycle today..

It looks like you might be about ready to ovulate. I think that you might spike in the next day or so.
:hugs::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh really? I am so confused by my body at the moment lol. I thought cause my temp was low .. I might get lucky. DH just said hes not sure if he can do everyday anymore:haha: apparently I am to much:blush: I said Sorry your not off the hook until Sunday, lol

How are you Callie?


----------



## calliebaby

I'm ok. On day three of my cycle and it is still pretty heavy. If my cycle regulates more this month I have a chance to ovulate on Valentine's Day:cloud9: That would be nice. 
Back to your chart, you may just be having your estrogen dip and then might raise when the progesterone kicks in. Monitor your CM. It should be either watery or egg white looking if you have ovulated.
I am finally starting to understand charts. Also, not everyone will get a positive opk, so they can end up just being a waste of money (some people get false positives too). You chart can always tell you more. Also, one weird temp is not a big deal, could just be a fluke if you have already ovulated.
If you look at last cycles chart, you dipped a couple of times before you ovulated as well. I wonder if you are ovulating today....? What is your cm like today?


----------



## jelliebabie

good evening all my gorgeous ladies. Am so sorry ive kinda abandoned u all these past few days, had so much to sort out and ive not read the past 8o pages so could one of you wee darlings please fill me in on the New goss bfps or afs etc? It wud take me another 3 days to catch up and i want back in the gang right now! Lol. Kayla, shannon, kim, starri, jo, nursekel, have i missed anyone? Shame on me if i have! Ive missed u all my favourite girlies! Im on cd 15, lost my thermometer so no temoing the past few days so just Got my fxd i ov. Baby danced a couple of times past few days and gonna try it canine style tonite, have heard it can be quite sUccessfull lol. Am trying to suction up as much babyjuice as possible! Really want a bfp for my 9th wedding anniversary. Ive waited long enough, hope god thinks i deserve it. wishing all u ladies all the best too. Mwaaaah xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

anyone know how kellie marie and her little bubba are? Xx


----------



## calliebaby

Well, the witch got me 2 days ago, but it's okay. I am happy to have a normal cycle again. I am hoping to be ovulating on Valentines day.
Jellie- Good luck with catching that eggy. We have missed you. :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> anyone know how kellie marie and her little bubba are? Xx

I think she went in for a blood test a few days ago, but no update yet. She was afraid to take an HPT. I figure no news is good news. I hope she updates us soon though.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> anyone know how kellie marie and her little bubba are? Xx

Well HI. You okay?

Last time we heard she still hasnt done a test. I Pmed her and no response.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla took a digi said not pregnant... she opened it up it had a second faint line. She is going to retest

Kim- well she is waiting on JArse to respond and come over and nothing. 

Me- I am on CD13. Think I am gonna O soon.

Brandy-(peacelovebaby) is oing too..:)


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I'm ok. On day three of my cycle and it is still pretty heavy. If my cycle regulates more this month I have a chance to ovulate on Valentine's Day:cloud9: That would be nice.
> Back to your chart, you may just be having your estrogen dip and then might raise when the progesterone kicks in. Monitor your CM. It should be either watery or egg white looking if you have ovulated.
> I am finally starting to understand charts. Also, not everyone will get a positive opk, so they can end up just being a waste of money (some people get false positives too). You chart can always tell you more. Also, one weird temp is not a big deal, could just be a fluke if you have already ovulated.
> If you look at last cycles chart, you dipped a couple of times before you ovulated as well. I wonder if you are ovulating today....? What is your cm like today?

My cycles were like that until I got regular. 

that would be nice if I was having an estrogen dip. I have had twinges for 3 days now. The OPK dont work for me they are trash! My cm is creamy today and very little.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Jellie, long time no hear... lol Wishing you the BEST of Luck... I want to see ur BFP!

Well I'm taking a break from here for a while, me posting is pointless anymore, Were over and I doubt I'll be getting pregnant anytime soon... Wishing everyone good health, good luck and BFP's everywhere... I get to depressed reading all these posts... Just think its for the best... I'll pop back in here and there.... 
Kayla hun I know ur preggo... I'll pray for everyone every nite, I just can't do this anymore, it hurts too much... I guess this too shall pass...

Good Luck Ladies... I'll Miss you all.... Take Care... K


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Sorry Kim :hugs: We will miss you. I hope things work so you can have a :baby:


----------



## calliebaby

Take care Kim. It will happen for you. It has been nice getting to know you. Don't be a stranger.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, kim, callie b hugs to u all babes, thanks for noticing my absence, i promise i will be on very regular now. I shud be oving now or tomorrow or yesterday who knows? Damn missing thermometer! . Kimmie babe, go and find the hottest looking stud muffin out on ur street and get him in for a nite of passion, to hell with mr asshole. Get urself a gud looking donor! I wanna see ur bfp and please stay on babe, u will be sorely missed! And a warning to kayla or everyone else, never open a digi, they always have two lines damn things! Luv u all my gorgeous ladies xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well it seems three of us are oing at the same time... lol

Weird about the digi. I am anti hpt. I only will use a thermometer than I will get a blood test.

It will be nice to have you back here:)

I agree Kim should just find a stud muffin and give him a wild night:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks ladies, I've really enjoyed my time here and it was great getting to know you...
I just think that with all that has happened to me it hit homebase pretty hard... 
I don't have any friends anymore, they all married and happy, I'm 42 and alone and OH I was so in love with... He broke my heart... I don't think I can just lay down with anyone... I'm sure I could find a donor but its not fair to the child... So what is a gurl to do.... You ladies have been so awesome... I hope everyone gets a BFP... I'll come back on from time to time...
I have cried on and off ALL day and Night... I'm heartsick... I wanted so much to be pregnant and now I've lost all hope of that too... I love ya all... I'll Miss you... :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey Jellie, long time no hear... lol Wishing you the BEST of Luck... I want to see ur BFP!
> 
> Well I'm taking a break from here for a while, me posting is pointless anymore, Were over and I doubt I'll be getting pregnant anytime soon... Wishing everyone good health, good luck and BFP's everywhere... I get to depressed reading all these posts... Just think its for the best... I'll pop back in here and there....
> Kayla hun I know ur preggo... I'll pray for everyone every nite, I just can't do this anymore, it hurts too much... I guess this too shall pass...
> 
> Good Luck Ladies... I'll Miss you all.... Take Care... K

Good luck hun! We will miss you xxx :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww Kim :( So very sorry that you're having a hard time. Please pop in every now and then, as I know you will be sorely missed. Don't be afraid to cry, get it out, and then chin up! Don't give up on your dreams...for that's all we ever really have. xo I'll be sending you love and healing energy :hugs:

Shannon, I agree with anti hpt..they're so cruel sometimes!

Kayla, DEFINITELY do not open a digi..they will always have 2 lines. They don't work the same as the other hpts..so you can't go by that 2nd line at all. :( But don't give up either, chica!

Jellie! Glad to see you back here :D Stay this time lol.

We're all O'ing pretty close..looks like we can all symptom spot together lol.

I managed to get DH to BD last night..he was so very tired, poor guy. We tried the conceive plus and he said it "felt weird"....I'm not giving up tho..he'll just have to adjust haha.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

And hello Callie and Nessie!!!! Sorry, didn't see ya *blush*


----------



## Nessicle

Hi honey!! :D

Hope you're ok today?! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing ok, yes..Been studying so I'm back and forth. I'm so tired today! But my DD won't be home until 5 pm (it's 2 pm now) so I need to buckle down and dive into the books. It's hard to want to though..so very boring lol.


----------



## Nessicle

lol especially when b&b is calling...... ;)


----------



## molly85

Hey all.
Jellie your back.
Don'tgo KImwe will miss you.

Jellie - Absolutly nothing has happened except a tiny bit of spotting on the 21st, no positive tests so am very depressedand have no timeto see doctor again to kick but.
Good luck egg chasing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> lol especially when b&b is calling...... ;)

Especially then! Hehe.

What are you up to? What time is it there?

Hello Molly...sorry to hear about the bfn's..don't give up just yet though! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> lol especially when b&b is calling...... ;)
> 
> Especially then! Hehe.
> 
> What are you up to? What time is it there?
> 
> Hello Molly...sorry to hear about the bfn's..don't give up just yet though! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm officially supposed to be working lol but can't resist being on here all day - I'm sooo behind with work whoops! Will be no good if I get pregnant and don't have a job ha ha! just kidding!

It's 1pm at the moment I'm wishing it was 5.30pm as that's when I finish work, then only two days to the weekend and then after the weekend I'm sooo close to my testing day!!


----------



## molly85

Eugh I'm working the weekend mainly on nights 
I shouldn't be expecting anything but I do. 
Soupset atthe moover thewhole thing I just want to ovulate.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tick tock! Time really creeps in the 2ww. Actually it creeps in all stages of TTC ..and even after we get that :bfp:..it'll creep till we hold that lil bundle of happiness!

I'm so consumed with wanting a baby..and now that DH is in a crappy mood, I'm terrified that we won't BD enough this cycle :( Arghhhh! Stupid stressful job he has!

All I can do is hope. Have a feeling I will O in the next couple of days, if not today..and have only BD'd once. I sound so ungrateful lol..don't mean to tho.

What do you do for work?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> Eugh I'm working the weekend mainly on nights
> I shouldn't be expecting anything but I do.
> Soupset atthe moover thewhole thing I just want to ovulate.

Is the Depo still messing with ya? I apologize if you've already said..I have a hard time keeping up with everyones cycles lol.

I know how frustrating it is to wonder when you OV after birth control. I didn't have a period for 6 months after stopping the pill in June. Sooooo annoying! They should warn us of the effect it has on us when we actually want to stop and TTC.


----------



## molly85

I'm a mental health support worker


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> I'm a mental health support worker

Ooh interesting..I'm a nurse..tho not working at the moment. I have always love MH and also Labor & Delivery. I hope to be a midwife within the next few years.


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning ladies.

How are ya? I woke up with a headache this morning. Ugh.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> How are ya? I woke up with a headache this morning. Ugh.

Good Morning, Shannon. Yikes, wonder why..? Hope its a short one!

I'm doing ok..avoiding studying as usual. DH is in a bad mood, so I'm annoyed with the lack of BD that's probably in store for tonight.


----------



## shaerichelle

Dress up with in something :) Always works for my DH in a bad mood.

I know I have to do school work too. yuck I am annoyed with it.

Probably hormones and sleep issues for headache. My DH took my son to the bus stop thankfully.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Tick tock! Time really creeps in the 2ww. Actually it creeps in all stages of TTC ..and even after we get that :bfp:..it'll creep till we hold that lil bundle of happiness!
> 
> I'm so consumed with wanting a baby..and now that DH is in a crappy mood, I'm terrified that we won't BD enough this cycle :( Arghhhh! Stupid stressful job he has!
> 
> All I can do is hope. Have a feeling I will O in the next couple of days, if not today..and have only BD'd once. I sound so ungrateful lol..don't mean to tho.
> 
> What do you do for work?

lol thanks for the reassurance my 2ww will go fast :haha: just kidding - god help me if I don't conceive this month - next month will be torture lol! 

I know what you mean - it's constantly in your head isn't it, everytime you eat or drink something ("oooh will this harm my chances" etc) or lift something too heavy if you think you might have a :bfp: that month lol it's driving me mad! 

I've got a 10miu test at home. going to test on Tuesday as that will be 10dpo - still too early but hey you never know!! 

You don't sound ungrateful! Men can have more bloody pms than women sometimes! Mark is like a girl sometimes lol he's more sensitive than me!! 

I pull the "if you love me you would" line works every time :rofl: 

I work as a Personal Assistant in a law firm in West Yorkshire. Been at this job about 5 1/2 years now so should get some good maternity pay!! 

How about you hun?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I could try...not sure even that would work for this mood lol.

Glad DH took your son to the bus stop..what a nice thing to do! Lets you rest.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Dress up with in something :) Always works for my DH in a bad mood.
> 
> I know I have to do school work too. yuck I am annoyed with it.
> 
> Probably hormones and sleep issues for headache. My DH took my son to the bus stop thankfully.

take some painkillers Shannon! Nothing worse than a headache when you have stuff you need to do!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm just a "housewife" at the mo. I'm a nurse though..just not working here in S. Africa, as DH is worried about the working conditions here. It's not exactly safe and also is hardly worth it money-wise. He does alright with money, so we're not pressured or anything. It's just good to know that I CAN work if I had to.


----------



## shaerichelle

I said so this is part of co parenting I was talking about in counseling.. I have a headache can you take Saben to the bus stop :)

I guess you need something really naughty lol
MY DH has PMS a lot. He works from hom so I see it to much. He can be sweet dont get me wrong...

I miss working. I havent been able to for almost 2 years:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Oh that's good then that you are ok money wise - hey if you don't have to work enjoy it :D 

I think that's a good idea not working given conditions etc while you're ttc you wouldnt want any added risks - ttc and being pregnant is hard enough without having anything else to worry about!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dress up with in something :) Always works for my DH in a bad mood.
> 
> I know I have to do school work too. yuck I am annoyed with it.
> 
> Probably hormones and sleep issues for headache. My DH took my son to the bus stop thankfully.
> 
> take some painkillers Shannon! Nothing worse than a headache when you have stuff you need to do!!Click to expand...

I cant.. but I took some natural headache medicine that seems to work. Because of allergies and toxins no medicines for me excpet supplements and advil..which doesnt work half the time and I take 800 mg at once UGH:dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> I said so this is part of co parenting I was talking about in counseling.. I have a headache can you take Saben to the bus stop :)
> 
> I guess you need something really naughty lol
> MY DH has PMS a lot. He works from hom so I see it to much. He can be sweet dont get me wrong...
> 
> I miss working. I havent been able to for almost 2 years:cry:

My DH works from home as well..so I see everything. He is a professional online poker player, so there are huge ups and downs. It really sucks sometimes.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dress up with in something :) Always works for my DH in a bad mood.
> 
> I know I have to do school work too. yuck I am annoyed with it.
> 
> Probably hormones and sleep issues for headache. My DH took my son to the bus stop thankfully.
> 
> take some painkillers Shannon! Nothing worse than a headache when you have stuff you need to do!!Click to expand...
> 
> I cant.. but I took some natural headache medicine that seems to work. Because of allergies and toxins no medicines for me excpet supplements and advil..which doesnt work half the time and I take 800 mg at once UGH:dohh:Click to expand...


aww hun can you use that 4Head stuff that you rub on your head when you have a headache it's really good


----------



## shaerichelle

never heard of it. Ill have to look it up.


----------



## Nessicle

definitely do it's really good - I have lots of headaches because of my coeliac disease and I got fed up of taking tablets so got some 4head


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I said so this is part of co parenting I was talking about in counseling.. I have a headache can you take Saben to the bus stop :)
> 
> I guess you need something really naughty lol
> MY DH has PMS a lot. He works from hom so I see it to much. He can be sweet dont get me wrong...
> 
> I miss working. I havent been able to for almost 2 years:cry:
> 
> My DH works from home as well..so I see everything. He is a professional online poker player, so there are huge ups and downs. It really sucks sometimes.Click to expand...

So you are with each other more often like us? Sometimes I just need a break lol.

My hubby does computer programming through SAP for a company to help them process payroll. Its funny the company he does the payroll for and the one that contracted him both want to hire him...but he will make less money
:confused:


----------



## shaerichelle

boo! its only in the uk


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness Whats in it? They might have something similar here. I cant seem to find ingredients.


----------



## Nessicle

got this from the 4head website:

_How does 4head Stick work?
4head contains a powerful natural painkiller - 100% levomenthol - that can help block pain signals caused by tension headaches and relax the muscles in the head.

It's all in the sensation

After swiping 4head Stick across your forehead, you'll quickly feel soothing cooling and tingling sensations. These are the first signs that 4head's analgesic action is starting to work.

In fact, a clinical trial with tension headache, sufferers confirmed that after applying 4head they could feel the effects of its powerful natural painkiller, pure levomenthol (peppermint), getting to work in just two minutes.
_


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh! I am going to the natural foods store today to see if I can find something similar. Thanks:) I probably am just to foggy to find it.


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck Shannon hope you manage to find something similar! I find it really helps with headaches so sure it would help a little and better than putting any tablets in your body :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I havent taken any medication in over a year. 

I am gonna log off be back on later.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I said so this is part of co parenting I was talking about in counseling.. I have a headache can you take Saben to the bus stop :)
> 
> I guess you need something really naughty lol
> MY DH has PMS a lot. He works from hom so I see it to much. He can be sweet dont get me wrong...
> 
> I miss working. I havent been able to for almost 2 years:cry:
> 
> My DH works from home as well..so I see everything. He is a professional online poker player, so there are huge ups and downs. It really sucks sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> So you are with each other more often like us? Sometimes I just need a break lol.
> 
> My hubby does computer programming through SAP for a company to help them process payroll. Its funny the company he does the payroll for and the one that contracted him both want to hire him...but he will make less money
> :confused:Click to expand...

We are together 24/7! I'm surprised we get along as well as we do lol. We rarely fight at all..even now, we aren't actually in a fight or anything..he is just really stressed and unapproachable. :(

Hope you find your headache stuff


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> So you are with each other more often like us? Sometimes I just need a break lol.
> 
> My hubby does computer programming through SAP for a company to help them process payroll. Its funny the company he does the payroll for and the one that contracted him both want to hire him...but he will make less money
> :confused:
> 
> We are together 24/7! I'm surprised we get along as well as we do lol. We rarely fight at all..even now, we aren't actually in a fight or anything..he is just really stressed and unapproachable. :(
> 
> Hope you find your headache stuffClick to expand...

I hear ya 24/7! LOL. I know what you mean I am suprised that Dh and I get along too. We do fight thats only cause its my way or his way lol

My headache is still there, but right now I think its lack of sleep:sleep:


----------



## 1st tym mummy

hi iv got A question iv had a clear mucus like dischrge with blood init and was wondering if this is due to oviltion or that im pregnant as i never had any of this with my first baby so any dvice would be appriciates


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

1st tym mummy said:


> hi iv got A question iv had a clear mucus like dischrge with blood init and was wondering if this is due to oviltion or that im pregnant as i never had any of this with my first baby so any dvice would be appriciates

Well it depends on where in your cycle you are at. It could be ovulation, it could also be implantation bleeding..or just some fertile mucus. Do you know what cycle day you are on?


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, I think I Oed already on CD 10. I think. My cm isnt as much as it was.:(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You might have, Shannon. You said it was creamy, and that usually comes after O. But then again everyone is different..some women O during creamy cm so who knows! Your bases should be covered still though, with you everyday'ers :)


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Well I have had a headache today and hubby is going to play foosball tonight yippie:) so there might not be a chance..

Is your hubby better.?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> lmao. Well I have had a headache today and hubby is going to play foosball tonight yippie:) so there might not be a chance..
> 
> Is your hubby better.?

He is slightly better..but I'm a little annoyed with him. I still wanna steal his swimmers, but don't really like him right now LOL.

I'm terrible :D


----------



## 1st tym mummy

im due my next period in 6 days so i dnt know what day im on as dont reli keep track


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

1st tym mummy said:


> im due my next period in 6 days so i dnt know what day im on as dont reli keep track

It could be implantation bleeding! There's no way to know for sure until you can test. You can probably test in about 4 or 5 days..or just have to wait until you are late for your period.


----------



## shaerichelle

Weird I typed something and its not showing whats up with the thread.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lmao. Well I have had a headache today and hubby is going to play foosball tonight yippie:) so there might not be a chance..
> 
> Is your hubby better.?
> 
> He is slightly better..but I'm a little annoyed with him. I still wanna steal his swimmers, but don't really like him right now LOL.
> 
> I'm terrible :DClick to expand...

lol, I felt like the other day ..I still stole swimmers lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girlies, I feel so much better. Still tired. How is everyone else?


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shannon

Feeling pretty tired tonight, just want to crawl in to bed and block out the world :( feeling pretty down but think it's just cos I'm tired. 

Had a realy bad dizzy spell that lasted a good 20 seconds when I got in from work, feel slightly 'off' tonight and had some nausea after tea but not a massive amount.

Decided I needed a little glass of wine with my dinner but I had one mouthful and I couldn't drink it! Just tasted wrong and not nice.

Also got thrush :( I never get thrush so goodness why I've just suddenly got it!

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## molly85

Grumpy!
I am now out of chances of seeingthe doctor this week as working 9-9 tomorrow then nights gah.
I suppose being busy will be help.
Just ordered the carpet for our bedrooms so will have the basic out line for a nursery by mid march, bloods should be done by then and If I can have eitherclomid or provera deppending on which angle we go for TTC will start for real. 

YaY PMA now in place on typing that


----------



## shaerichelle

Could that be your body changing:hugs: I hope you feel better. Ive never had thrush either, but our bodies do changes alot. I got allergies at 30 years old.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Grumpy!
> I am now out of chances of seeingthe doctor this week as working 9-9 tomorrow then nights gah.
> I suppose being busy will be help.
> Just ordered the carpet for our bedrooms so will have the basic out line for a nursery by mid march, bloods should be done by then and If I can have eitherclomid or provera deppending on which angle we go for TTC will start for real.
> 
> YaY PMA now in place on typing that

:hugs: Jo. Being busy will keep your mind off of things. I hope the next few weeks go by fast for all of us on here. I think we will need it!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Could that be your body changing:hugs: I hope you feel better. Ive never had thrush either, but our bodies do changes alot. I got allergies at 30 years old.

yeah perhaps! Our bodies have minds of their owns sometimes lol!


----------



## molly85

Yup OH is onside he offered to peeonmy egg sticks to see if hes ovulating he even picked up his own vitamins, no zinc in the damn things.
Big baby can't take pills.
Are you feeling beeter shannon andwho was having morning sickness 2 weeks early?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Jo I am. Morning Sickness? You talking about Ness not feeling good

Ness- Yes like my body is being not so nice right now..


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yes Jo I am. Morning Sickness? You talking about Ness not feeling good
> 
> Ness- Yes like my body is being not so nice right now..

damn bodies eh? dont ya just feel like you could hibernate for a month?!

won't be morning sickness for me - reckon i'm just feeling queasy cos i feel crappy!


----------



## molly85

Can we trade our bodies in for new functioning ones?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jo I am. Morning Sickness? You talking about Ness not feeling good
> 
> Ness- Yes like my body is being not so nice right now..
> 
> damn bodies eh? dont ya just feel like you could hibernate for a month?!
> 
> won't be morning sickness for me - reckon i'm just feeling queasy cos i feel crappy!Click to expand...

Yes I would love too! Hibernation sounds good.

Yah you might not feel good cause of everything.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Can we trade our bodies in for new functioning ones?

Oh I would be first!!! I am sick of mine. I told my husband that my body is like a yo yo.


----------



## molly85

I have no idea what my body is up to. I have just found my reminder card for my injection it says 2nd March 2008 now if I could remember if I went. I remember being told I was fat by a nurse then Iremember her being replaced why does this always happen when the office is closed?


----------



## shaerichelle

So was that your last depo?

My people are rude.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies :D


----------



## calliebaby

Hello:hugs:


----------



## molly85

There is an official shot of molly the JRterror on the furry baby thread


----------



## shaerichelle

Cute dog:)

Hello Callie and Brandy:)
Hows everyone.


----------



## calliebaby

Really tired today. Day 4 of af and she disappeared over night, only to come back around noon with cramps and all. 
I should be done with her by tomorrow I think. Then onto ttc again!!!:happydance:
How are you Shannon?


----------



## molly85

Yay BDing allthe way to :bfp:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Really tired today. Day 4 of af and she disappeared over night, only to come back around noon with cramps and all.
> I should be done with her by tomorrow I think. Then onto ttc again!!!:happydance:
> How are you Shannon?

Weird mine did that around the same time. 

:wohoo: Edit: forgot to add ttc :happydance:
I had a headache now its gone after bd and a nap, but now I am tired. Ugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Yay BDing allthe way to :bfp:

Who is? lol

I know I am.:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm not trying to be rude, but I'm sick of people coming into this thread and leaving after asking a question..ugh


----------



## molly85

Right I'm off I am fully informed on being a crazy conception cyberchick 


It would be nice if people stayed we will have to move the thread to thetrimesters when we all get:bfp:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Yay BDing allthe way to :bfp:
> 
> Who is? lol
> 
> I know I am.:happydance:Click to expand...

Me too. :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes we will Jo. I just get frustrated.. People come in ask to join, ask a question get their answer and are gone! Argh

I think that I must be Oing real soon. Cause I am having a little pain.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Yes we will Jo. I just get frustrated.. People come in ask to join, ask a question get their answer and are gone! Argh
> 
> I think that I must be Oing real soon. Cause I am having a little pain.

Yeah on Oing!!!!! :happydance: I hope to join you in about 10 days or so!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon babe, people popping in for questions, take it as a compliment, were all experts nowadays lolz. Firstimemummy, my psychic powers tell me u are now going to be a second time mummy, thats implantation bleed u had u lucky missie! Im cd 17 So think ive ovulated but gonna get another dose of my meat injection lol tonite just to be sure. Looks like were all popping ouT our eggs at the same time, forget cyber chicks, we are cyber chickens lol, make mine a free range double yoker lmaoxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just saw the post about people asking a question then disappearing. Just wanted to let you all know that I am still following each and every one of you and your progress. I guess I just don't post much because I feel bad since I got my BFP and don't want to seem like I'm trying to torture you ladies. Not sure if that makes any sense or not but... 
Just know that you were my first group of ladies on here and I haven't forgotten you all! I'm just waiting on some company over in first trimester. So....hurry the heck up!!! Big hugs!


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and i havent had any ov pains or anything like that! Tiny bit of ewcm but maybe some stranded swimmers? Maybe i aint ovulating this month? Very watery very pale cm now tho. Maybe im out already. This ttc sucks


----------



## calliebaby

Watery cm can be just as good as ewcm.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yes we will Jo. I just get frustrated.. People come in ask to join, ask a question get their answer and are gone! Argh
> 
> I think that I must be Oing real soon. Cause I am having a little pain.
> 
> Yeah on Oing!!!!! :happydance: I hope to join you in about 10 days or so!!!Click to expand...

that would be awesomesauce:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon babe, people popping in for questions, take it as a compliment, were all experts nowadays lolz. Firstimemummy, my psychic powers tell me u are now going to be a second time mummy, thats implantation bleed u had u lucky missie! Im cd 17 So think ive ovulated but gonna get another dose of my meat injection lol tonite just to be sure. Looks like were all popping ouT our eggs at the same time, forget cyber chicks, we are cyber chickens lol, make mine a free range double yoker lmaoxxx

lol I am not an expert ..I wish. lol meat injection that is hilarious.

Jellie you are cracking me up. I had lots of meat injection. Hubby and I are wore out lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> oh, and i havent had any ov pains or anything like that! Tiny bit of ewcm but maybe some stranded swimmers? Maybe i aint ovulating this month? Very watery very pale cm now tho. Maybe im out already. This ttc sucks

:hugs: cm is confusing the hell out of me too. But I have had ovulation pains for like 4 days now! So I dont know :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Watery cm can be just as good as ewcm.

how about creamy lol:dohh:


----------



## Wantabean

Hey can i join 2 if i promise not to love you and leave you please? My name is Kirstie and i am trying to conceive no 1 after losing 4 babies. I got stupid stupid implant out end of december and Af still hasn't reared her ugly head so not sure where on earth i am. Hubby2be and i have have been doing the baby dance every night since the dam thing came out but now so confused lol think i od week ago but who really knows lol Would also like to say i have been reading this thread for ages and thought i should say hey and you girls are wonderfull :) also would like to say that last time i got pregnant i got thrush so dont know if that helps. Much love and baby dust x x x :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> Hey can i join 2 if i promise not to love you and leave you please? My name is Kirstie and i am trying to conceive no 1 after losing 4 babies. I got stupid stupid implant out end of december and Af still hasn't reared her ugly head so not sure where on earth i am. Hubby2be and i have have been doing the baby dance every night since the dam thing came out but now so confused lol think i od week ago but who really knows lol Would also like to say i have been reading this thread for ages and thought i should say hey and you girls are wonderfull :) also would like to say that last time i got pregnant i got virusi so dont know if that helps. Much love and baby dust x x x :flower:

I am going to sleep now, but do you temp? I had an iud in and it took almost 2 months for my af and it was forced. Temping is awesome. You can see if you ovulate. I just lost my baby:hugs: I know its hard.


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> Hey can i join 2 if i promise not to love you and leave you please? My name is Kirstie and i am trying to conceive no 1 after losing 4 babies. I got stupid stupid implant out end of december and Af still hasn't reared her ugly head so not sure where on earth i am. Hubby2be and i have have been doing the baby dance every night since the dam thing came out but now so confused lol think i od week ago but who really knows lol Would also like to say i have been reading this thread for ages and thought i should say hey and you girls are wonderfull :) also would like to say that last time i got pregnant i got thrush so dont know if that helps. Much love and baby dust x x x :flower:

Welcome:hugs: I also recommend that you start temping. You can learn so much about your cycle. I look forward to getting to know you!!!

~Callie


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome wantabean, ur more than welcome to join our crazy club! Hate to say but ive heard that implant can bugger up your fertility for a few months but fingers crossed for u babe ur bodyclock starts ticking rite away, and am so sorry to hear of ur losses. Hugs. Have plenty fun with the baby dancing xxx

shannon, we will be symptom spotting together yipee, hopefully gettings joint bfps too! Am all geared up to have a halloweenish time baby! And creamy cm is after ov? I thinks? Xxx


----------



## Wantabean

I am not really sure how to lol gona read up on it and try next cycle. I am really sorry to hear that, it does really hurt and i am not gona say it ever goes away but you will stop dwelling on it. Just a piece of advice but talk about it to someone. I never and it properly messed me up, ended up having a breakdown. It def has made me want a baby more than i ever thought was possible though lol ended buying a puppy lol i really hope you get an extra sticky bean soon x x x 
:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Watery cm can be just as good as ewcm.
> 
> how about creamy lol:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Wantabean

Thanks for the warm welcome guys :) i had ewcm last week :) woke up earlier coz was a bit crampy and needed a wee so hoping i can join you in symptom spotting 2 lol my silly h2b thinks i have completely lost the plot being on this lol x x :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey hows kayla tonite? Any more news on kellie marie? Am worried about her. Had a bad feeling bout her. Hope im wrong. Shes such a sweetheart x


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> I am not really sure how to lol gona read up on it and try next cycle. I am really sorry to hear that, it does really hurt and i am not gona say it ever goes away but you will stop dwelling on it. Just a piece of advice but talk about it to someone. I never and it properly messed me up, ended up having a breakdown. It def has made me want a baby more than i ever thought was possible though lol ended buying a puppy lol i really hope you get an extra sticky bean soon x x x
> :hugs:

Just buy a basal body thermometer (you can usually buy when where you would buy an HPT) and take your temp at the same time each morning. Make sure to take it before you get out of bed even and as soon as you wake up. Try and get at least 3 hours of solid sleep beforehand if you can. Then, you can go to fertilityfriend.com and enter in your temp and symptoms and they do the rest for you. I think that it would be fine to start temping now if you want. It may give you an idea if af is going to show. Either way, it can give you an idea of how the hormones are working in your body. Good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> hey hows kayla tonite? Any more news on kellie marie? Am worried about her. Had a bad feeling bout her. Hope im wrong. Shes such a sweetheart x

Haven't heard anything from either of them. Kellie should have had her blood test by now though.....


----------



## jelliebabie

wantabean, where from scotland u from babe? X


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> wantabean, where from scotland u from babe? X

The shining, sparking city of Stirling lol what about you? Will buy one tomorrow thanks :) x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

damn it my cell phone jus erased everything I typed. No sleeping dh is snoring. He needs his snowzah fixed.

callie I know :haha: I'll never get the cm thing. I might be confusing some of it with my meat injection lmao.
diane I love symptom spotting. But beware I'm keeping high temps for 18 days then testing. I'll def know if my boob leaks again

wantabean thank you. I've been going to counseling for a while now thankfully. Hope you get a sticky bean too


----------



## shaerichelle

well I saw kellie marie with her ticker still in a ttc thread. Kayla has been in and out..


----------



## shaerichelle

temping is the only ttc thing that doesn't drive me mad. Lol 

mu hubby actually walked in on me checking my cervix. He looked at me funny lol


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> temping is the only ttc thing that doesn't drive me mad. Lol
> 
> mu hubby actually walked in on me checking my cervix. He looked at me funny lol

And now h2b really really thinks i am crazy coz i just burst out laughing at this lol think he would freak if he walked in on me doing that lol really made me giggle, god i am so immature lol x x x:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

:thumbup:
Oooh william wallaces home town, cool! 
Im from not so sunny glasgow, cant believe that damn snow is back! Not great when u have horses to deal with! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon, dont kid urself gal, u will be poas when ur 10dpo if u can hold off that long! Just like i will! Hahaha, nite girlies, love n hugs to u all, and wanna bean, if u wanna be in our gang u need to put i am a crazy conception cyber chick in ur sigi lol, then its official xx


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> :thumbup:
> Oooh william wallaces home town, cool!
> Im from not so sunny glasgow, cant believe that damn snow is back! Not great when u have horses to deal with! X

Want to know something even funnier? My second name is wallace lol yeah will get it up as soon as comp gets fixed. On stupid phone lol i love glasgow. Went to college there. Cool night :) x x


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> :thumbup:
> Oooh william wallaces home town, cool!
> Im from not so sunny glasgow, cant believe that damn snow is back! Not great when u have horses to deal with! X

Dont know what happened to my last post there. Yeah lol my second name is wallace 2 lol i love glasgow, went to college there. Great night out. Will get it up as soon as comp is fixed. On stupid phone lol wish i had a horse lol i only have a puppie :) cool night x x


----------



## Nessicle

I need more room on my signature for the crazy chicks pic lol! 

How we all doing today? Sorry I wasn't on much last night felt really exhausted and weepy and sicky - took my ass up to bath and bed pretty early! Xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all xo

How is everyone??

I'm feeling sicky today..stomach ache and all that..Probably ovulation today or tomorrow! DH is feeling a bit better, so I plan on attacking him haha.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am feeling better. Going to get treatment for pain. Gonna ask for natural sleeping pills. Since I cant sleep. Ugh. So I forgot to take my temp when I woke up. I drank a sip of water and walked down stairs than ran upstairs to take it. Is it still accurate? its the same as yesterday and my cervix is SHOW. So I am thinking I am going to O. I dont have EWCM but there is lots of it. There is no such thing as TMI lol

Sucks your stomach hurts Brandy hope you feel good enough for the attack.:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I took my temp the other day after getting up and going to the spare room to get my thermometer and it was down to 95.6 or around that after being at 97.4 most days!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> I took my temp the other day after getting up and going to the spare room to get my thermometer and it was down to 95.6 or around that after being at 97.4 most days!



Mine was 96.9 and then I took it again and its 97.5:)

FF says I am possibly fertile. Dh is moody so I think Ill have to butter him up.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah get on in Shannon!! butter him up and get :sex: !!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. hes in a mood. I dont know why. Frustrating me! Ugh. How are you feeling today Ness?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha men! They're moodier than us sometimes!! 

I'm feeling ok thank you hun! 

Thrush totally gone today and sorry for TMI but got loads of creamy discharge with a slight yellow tinge, no odour or anything so I'm taking it as a good sign! 

dizzy spells and felt really nauseous this morning on way to work but between this morning and now only slight nausea but that's taken off when I eat, just trying to eat light things like fruit and muller yoghurts! 

looking forward to the weekend - Lost Season 6 starts tomorrow over here so excited! 

Saturday a light gym session with OH and Sunday will be chilling out no doubt on bandb all day:D!

You got much planned for the weekend??


----------



## shaerichelle

Lost was so good but made me more Lost lol.

YW glad you are feeling better. I wonder if the dizzy spells are because of hormones?

We are going friday to a thing to support our friends wife. She is an artist and makes quilts. Saturday probably go dancing. and relax sunday. Its nice when we have no kids..not often but we can take a break.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon, dont kid urself gal, u will be poas when ur 10dpo if u can hold off that long! Just like i will! Hahaha, nite girlies, love n hugs to u all, and wanna bean, if u wanna be in our gang u need to put i am a crazy conception cyber chick in ur sigi lol, then its official xx

lol I wont really. Last month made me so crazy!


----------



## Nessicle

ooh sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned Shannon! Bit of 'you' time with the OH hey?? nudge nudge wink wink....

Yeah maybe hormones causing dizzy spells I don't know what to make of my 'symptoms' just yet. one minute I think ooh that's a good sign, the next I think I'm not gonna get my :bfp: this month


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont think at all. I didnt know I oed last time until 6 dpo. Guess what so dpo I had a symptom and didnt think of it until 12 dpo. So dont think and it will happen. 

Do you know how to change a thread name. Ughh I dont think it will let me I was half awake when I wrote it.

Yah I am gonna log off for a bit :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

hmmm not too sure how to change it chica - maybe ask a mod or look in the Help section??


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey ladies i got my PERIOD!!!! yay! so i went to pee and i lightly wipe and there was like light orange discharge (weird i know)on the tissue so i was like o i'll get it later on today or tomorrow then i wipe'd a litter harder and there was some bright pink bloody discharge i was like OOH!! ok i might get it in an hour or so! then i wipe one more time and there SHE WAS! lol i was okay well shes here now! sweet! lmao! so i ready to go! except my Fertility sticks aren't here! GRRR!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> Hey ladies i got my PERIOD!!!! yay! so i went to pee and i lightly wipe and there was like light orange discharge (weird i know)on the tissue so i was like o i'll get it later on today or tomorrow then i wipe'd a litter harder and there was some bright pink bloody discharge i was like OOH!! ok i might get it in an hour or so! then i wipe one more time and there SHE WAS! lol i was okay well shes here now! sweet! lmao! so i ready to go! except my Fertility sticks aren't here! GRRR!

Well that means you are getting your af every 2 months? Right? If so that is awesome for irregularity. Once upon a time I was every 6 months:growlmad:

We never thought we would be so excited to get AF, lol. Dont you have a few days for the fertility sticks? Are they for the CBM?

I just got EWCM and cervix is SHOW. FF says I am fertile.:happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

yes it is for the CBM i order them yesterday it takes 2-5 days to get here ugh!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Eskimobabys said:


> Hey ladies i got my PERIOD!!!! yay! so i went to pee and i lightly wipe and there was like light orange discharge (weird i know)on the tissue so i was like o i'll get it later on today or tomorrow then i wipe'd a litter harder and there was some bright pink bloody discharge i was like OOH!! ok i might get it in an hour or so! then i wipe one more time and there SHE WAS! lol i was okay well shes here now! sweet! lmao! so i ready to go! except my Fertility sticks aren't here! GRRR!

Yay!!! :dust: to you and get limbering up for that :sex:!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahaha im feeling everything BUT limber ATM! lol!


----------



## Nessicle

:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I bet. Well maybe they will get there on time.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Howdy.

I'm feeling SO hot today omg..Got the A/C blasting and I can't cool down. Must be OV making me hot. lol


----------



## Nessicle

I'm feeling rubbish this afternoon! 

Got a headache, feel really tired and sicky, want to eat constantly and that's the only thing that takes away sicky feeling! 

Really don't want to go food shopping.....


----------



## calliebaby

Kayla- So happy for you!!!:happydance:
Shannon-sounds good....get to :sex:

Baby :dust: to all!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

callie done:)

brandy, I'm feeling ya. I need to go take my clothes off. In sweating. It's winter! I hate hormones.

ness it's gotta be your hormones..

I hate opk I know I'm about to o and it's not positive!


----------



## calliebaby

I have given up on those things. I think that I have a had a positive one once and it was when I had no period for 4 months!!! I think it was completely random.


----------



## shaerichelle

yah they are crap! I was just trying to see if it would be positive. Nope. To the trash they go.

so where is everyone in their cycle..
kayla cd 1
jellie cd 17
me cd 15

callie and ness refresh my memory..it's in a fog today.


----------



## calliebaby

Cd5.


----------



## shaerichelle

kayla CD 1
Callie CD 5
Brandy CD 11
me CD 15
Ness CD 17/4dpo
jellie CD 18
Jo-unsure.
Wantabean- I am not sure.

Did I miss anyone.. Sorry if I did.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You got me..CD 11 here..Ov'ing now or soooooooooooon


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so. Are you bding? tell hubby:sex: NOW

lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry I am in a funny mood

If I BDed for 7 days straight, except one day am I pregnant? lol :rofl: Couldnt resist.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL

Yes, I will be BD'ing tonight FOR SURE. He has absolutely no choice haha.

And hopefully up until I have a temp shift confirming OV. I hope its not too late just yet. Still got a couple hrs to wait lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I took my temp like 1 hour after I was up and it was 98.1.. So I dont know lol I am confused.

how long is your cycle?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Anywhere from 28-33 days as far as I can tell. I'm not exactly regular yet since coming off BCP and not having a period for 6 months.

Grrr! But I definitely think I am OV'ing earlier than last cycle which was 33 days


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Anywhere from 28-33 days as far as I can tell. I'm not exactly regular yet since coming off BCP and not having a period for 6 months.
> 
> Grrr! But I definitely think I am OV'ing earlier than last cycle which was 33 days

Yah I bet you are a 26 day cycle right now.stupid bodies. :growlmad:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just hope its long enough to sustain a pregnancy if conception occurs, ya know?

Fx'd!

Tick tock...just got my DD to bed. Now just waiting for her to fall asleep lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

oh I know. I'm using progestrone cream this time. 

lol hope dd falls asleep soon:)


----------



## Nessicle

you got me too hun! CD17/4dpo! I ov'd on CD13 xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Perfect

I have had one huge glass of red :wine:

Yummmy heehhe


----------



## molly85

NOt the wine shannon?

OK ladies I made a mager whoopsie.
My last injection was may 18th so I am2 months atleast behind where I thought.
BUt I have had a spot and we do have a proper doctor aided plan
1. Vitamins & folic Acid as I can spontaneously ovualte.
2. Smer test and infectionswab next week.
3. Get fit and loose godknowshow much I need a ticker
4.Scan in 3-4 months to give mepeace of mind
5. July see gynacologist if no action or anything on scan.

A plan is something more than nothing. Wearedef looking atleast a year toconcievewhich is scary you will be all the second 1 by then. 
No more BCP for me and plenty of :sex: until my menapouse I don'tcare howmany I have I am never going through this again.

Wannabean implant I believe is etter to come off than depo provera but not asgood as coil orBCP


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes one glass doesnt hurt and god knows I need it right now. DH and counseling this week has been hard.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am glad you have a plan. I think you are gonna get preggo and not know it until after you ovulate n such like me last month.


----------



## molly85

Probably will egg testing is dull. I ideally need to wait until July to actually fall so i get decent mat pay


----------



## shaerichelle

I think after testing you will find out where you are but you never know when you will ovulate.


----------



## molly85

Nope so its everyday or not at all. hows ur little boy?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: he is keeping me busy tonight. Phew. I just helped him clean his room. I swear thats the 10th time this week.


----------



## shaerichelle

My dh finally admitted to me after the hell I went through that I was preggo

hence the :wine:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girlies, evening all. I am a virgin cervix examiner, lol. Where should the damn thing be after ov and what does it feel like? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I was until this cycle lol. I felt it really low during the pregnancy then it went medium and now its high. I know for O it should be soft high open and wet. Its the thing right when you stick your finger way up ot feels like a tip of a nose. an on the side there is an opening..
lol does that help


----------



## shaerichelle

What are you all doing for oh/dh on valentines? I am puzzled this year. Our first valentines together..


----------



## jelliebabie

hey maybe i dont have one or maybe my fingers aint long enough lol. Hey, hope im normal down there! Im cd 18, surely must have oved by now? No symptoms to report. Never even felt ov twinges. Tempins out the window this month. Only bd d 3 x around cd14k16, who knows, what will be will be.
Nessicle, i predict u are preggers babe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I was thinking she was too Diane.. She sounds it even 4 dpo. Her hormones are chaning.

lol your cervix is probably high. I didnt even know what it felt like until the pregnancy and it was low :haha:
Probably just cause you just o'ed. I Had twinges from cd 10-14 and some pain today. I used to never have O pains until I started ttc or maybe its cause I spot everything now lol lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol i knw what u mean, i spot everything now, but am not stressing as much this month with the did i didnt i ov thing, or opks do my head in. What will be will be. It had just better bloody happen lmao. Its my 12th valentines with dh, 9th wedding anniversary on the 15th, we will probably just have a cosy nite in with a nice meal to celebrate our bfp! Lol, pma pma, or wishdul thinkings xx


----------



## molly85

Diane your cevix is the thing they comb when they do ya smear. 
Strange how I knowwhere others is but can I find it myself?
I was inspecting last night and thoughti found something attached I hadnt but I thought of that plugyou get when you getpregnant I left wellalone after that I wouldnt want to disturb that if I had 1


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh its good to have PMA.

Me too i am not stressing as much this month either.. No point. It will happen damn it!

Wow 12 valentines! Aww. How sweet. We will have kids that day. Dh wont be back until late.. So I am gonna suprise him. ..:)


----------



## molly85

Oh we're going out on the 15th for dinner as we are both working on the 14th


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmm wishFULL thinkings i meant, haha. Ur 1st valentines shud be real special shan, hopefully u will be celebrating a wee sweet bfp too huni xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Itll be to soon to have sweet BFP. I think we will the end of the month though. The only way I am not getting preggo is if I didnt O.

Thats what we were thinking Jo is the 15th. We do need to do something special though.


----------



## molly85

hows about fish? lol I seem to remember Maine is famousfor its fish.Anew house with pizza on crates and candles?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> hows about fish? lol I seem to remember Maine is famousfor its fish.Anew house with pizza on crates and candles?

Now a new house would be so NICE. We are famous for lobster or as mainahs call it lobstah. lol


I went to the basement to do laundry after the window was open for two days. No smell. Awesome.. well I closed it.. Its not so awesome:cry: There is no point of telling them:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I forgot meeshy for the CD.. where is she?


----------



## molly85

Didn't I tell you not to go down there. your machine will have poop in it


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it didnt flood into the machines. They are higher off the floor. Plus they are the expsensive front loaders. so they are tight shut..


I am gonna use a cricut for my hubbys card for valentines day. I dont know what to do for a gift.


----------



## molly85

funny how we only have front loaders here
and eww they can fill with lots of nasties.
flooded my kitchen a few times


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> funny how we only have front loaders here
> and eww they can fill with lots of nasties.
> flooded my kitchen a few times

Yes and I hate them. They came with the house. My regular ones are stored in the garage and much better. there has been a few times I have opened the door and there comes water everywhere:haha:


----------



## molly85

I guess they haven't sussed how omake themout there yet. i usually flood when emptying the filter or plumbing


----------



## shaerichelle

You think they would ..they sure cost hell of a lot of money


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! How are you all doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay so Im gonna fess up. I am nervous this time...


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Hi everyone!!! How are you all doing?

Im doing okay. How are you?


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty good. Feeling hopeful about this month and looking forward to meeting my new OBGYN. I go in next Friday on the 12th to meet her. I originally made the appointment in December when I had not had my period for 4 months and wanted to get a second opinion about what was going on with me. I have since had two regular cycles and think I will use the appointment to make a connection and ask some questions. I may also request an ultrasound since my mom has a history of ovarian cysts (but was always able to get pregnant easily). I figure I might as well try to make a good connection with a baby doctor.lol


----------



## calliebaby

I found out the other day that my best friend is on the same day of her cycle as I am and is also ttc this month. It would be her second baby and she got pregnant first month with her daughter. It would be fun if we conceive the same time. I am trying not to look at the other side of the possible scenarios.


----------



## Wantabean

Hi guys. How you all doing? I think i am on cd 33. Not entirely sure coz of stupid implant. 90% sure i ov'd last week but now getting really quite crampy pains and feel like Af is on her way. Praying she stays away lol its so confusing at the moment coz have been really sicky dizzy and sleepy. So you guys are gona be so proud of me :) today i went out and bought a fertility thermometer :) :) :) lol so starting temps in the morning. X x x


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Pretty good. Feeling hopeful about this month and looking forward to meeting my new OBGYN. I go in next Friday on the 12th to meet her. I originally made the appointment in December when I had not had my period for 4 months and wanted to get a second opinion about what was going on with me. I have since had two regular cycles and think I will use the appointment to make a connection and ask some questions. I may also request an ultrasound since my mom has a history of ovarian cysts (but was always able to get pregnant easily). I figure I might as well try to make a good connection with a baby doctor.lol

Awesome . I would too. Ask her about anything and everything about ttc. Sometimes cysts just go away. I think I have them too. Yes I hard my midwife during my pregnancy and after for 5 years.:)


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I found out the other day that my best friend is on the same day of her cycle as I am and is also ttc this month. It would be her second baby and she got pregnant first month with her daughter. It would be fun if we conceive the same time. I am trying not to look at the other side of the possible scenarios.

lol. I understand that. PMA is good. I pray for you both.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> Hi guys. How you all doing? I think i am on cd 33. Not entirely sure coz of stupid implant. 90% sure i ov'd last week but now getting really quite crampy pains and feel like Af is on her way. Praying she stays away lol its so confusing at the moment coz have been really sicky dizzy and sleepy. So you guys are gona be so proud of me :) today i went out and bought a fertility thermometer :) :) :) lol so starting temps in the morning. X x x

I am tired.. How are you? Sometimes after O we get crampy pains and it isnt AF.

Awesome another person who temps:) Are you using fertility friend?


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> Hi guys. How you all doing? I think i am on cd 33. Not entirely sure coz of stupid implant. 90% sure i ov'd last week but now getting really quite crampy pains and feel like Af is on her way. Praying she stays away lol its so confusing at the moment coz have been really sicky dizzy and sleepy. So you guys are gona be so proud of me :) today i went out and bought a fertility thermometer :) :) :) lol so starting temps in the morning. X x x

Yeah on temping!!!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Night girls.


----------



## molly85

What ya nervous about Shannon?


----------



## molly85

Hey wantabean.
Your up late?


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh you lucky thing Shannon hope it went down well? I have an aversion to alcohol at the minute usually I love a nice glass of red but it turns my stomach at the moment!! 

Hope you are all ok today? 

I'm exhausted! woke up with a sore throat and bunged up nose and feel rubbish! 

Still feeling nauseous, still got the creamy yellow discharge (no odour), headache and I'm really irritated with the OH lol he hasn't even done anything wrong! Also woke with a metallic taste in my mouth eurgh! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

SO ANNOYED!!!!!!!!!

Didn't get to BD last night :( DH and I were up till 2 am working on his new computer..trying to get internet connected to it and stuff. Ugh what a pain. So he was too tired to do the deed. :( :( :( :( I feel so very let down. Feels like another month is out. Ugh. Maybe I will only Ov today..as I didn't have a temp spike yet saying it's already happened. *grasping any straws* GRRRRRR.

Ok, had to vent.

I'll stop pouting soon lol.

Missed yall! Didn't have net when I coulda been chatting away with my lovely TTC buddies.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> Oooh you lucky thing Shannon hope it went down well? I have an aversion to alcohol at the minute usually I love a nice glass of red but it turns my stomach at the moment!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok today?
> 
> I'm exhausted! woke up with a sore throat and bunged up nose and feel rubbish!
> 
> Still feeling nauseous, still got the creamy yellow discharge (no odour), headache and I'm really irritated with the OH lol he hasn't even done anything wrong! Also woke with a metallic taste in my mouth eurgh! xx

OMG Nessie, this all sounds so promising! Fx'd..can't wait till you can test!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

he he thank you Brandy!! 

Aww I'm so sorry you and OH didnt get to dtd! If you :sex: tonight then fx you still have time to catch that eggy! FX for you honey xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks..I sure need it! Hoping my eggie stays put for a little longer lol *holds it in!*


----------



## Nessicle

:dust: to you darling x


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ladies,

ness..you sound like your body is working on a bfp. I had the nasiest metallic taste early on. Yuck. And the snot issue too. Wine usually gets to me but one glass seems ok:)
brandy..so sorry no bd. Try to bd while dd is at school. Remember sperm can live 3 to 5 days.

jo I'm nervous about being pregnant this time. I know it will happen again. Just nervous bout sticky bean.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh you really think so Shannon? Is the metallic taste supposed to last all day? Cos with eating and stuff it takes the taste away but it was defo there this morning, like blood but there was no blood! Yeah was very snotty this morning and my nose is stuffy - nausea wise I feel ok, feeling twinges in my uterus defo not imagining them but don't know whether it is to do with implantation or anything! 

I'm praying you get a sticky bean Shannon you derserve it xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes its because you have more blood flow and thats what it actually is, my gums were bleeding too. I felt twinges and pressure down there.. then on like 10-12dpo I felt a deep burrowing pain I know it was implantation. Yup I think so.. 

Thank you. I was talking to DH we dicussed that a while ago we said the only way I wouldnt get pregnant is cause I didnt ovulate or have a normal cycle, well I have all that and have been pregnant. Unless my hormones are whacked which they seem to be fine.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yes its because you have more blood flow and thats what it actually is, my gums were bleeding too. I felt twinges and pressure down there.. then on like 10-12dpo I felt a deep burrowing pain I know it was implantation. Yup I think so..
> 
> Thank you. I was talking to DH we dicussed that a while ago we said the only way I wouldnt get pregnant is cause I didnt ovulate or have a normal cycle, well I have all that and have been pregnant. Unless my hormones are whacked which they seem to be fine.

aww I'm feeling positive for you this cycle Shannon, I'm sending positive vibes and like your DH said - the only way you wouldnt conceive if is you were ov'ing and you've been pregnant before! :hugs:

my gums aren't bleeding but are sore on one side. Have eaten tons of food and it's masked the metallic taste so can't taste it now thankfully lol! 

still having cramping and I can feel it more today than other days. It sounds daft but i also feel like my right ovary pain has moved from my ovary and is further towards my uterus now.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I have my fingerscrossed for you Ness :hugs:
You sound like I did, but I didnt know I possibly could be until 6dpo.
:dust: dust: dust:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you sweetheart - you're all so fab on here, so much love floating round! It's fab because obviously ttc we can't really talk to work colleagues, family members! 

I'll be 6dpo tomorrow....when can i test?! when can I test?! lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yw. :wohoo: I am excited for you!
Well I didnt show up until 16dpo. Everyone is different. Honestly I would say wait until You are close to do for your next period. BFNs are not good to have they get your hopes up.

Yes there is love in here. I have no one but you guys to talk to and hubby. I gave up pretty much all my friends...The few I am close to are far away. After the recent loss of the baby. I found that most of my friends werent real ones:(


----------



## Nessicle

thank you for the advice re testing! I have just had a massive pack of early hpt's delivered that I got - IC's - so may just alleviate my poas addiction every day until then ha ha

That's so sad about your friends Shannon - it's unfortunate that in the times you really need your friends you find out who your real ones are and they seem to be few and far between. 

Totally different situation but my coeliac diagnosis has only just been confirmed a few weeks ago. I've been very poorly for 3.5 years in and out of hospital, endless tests (MRI's CT's) etc and they couldnt find anything wrong with me. One Surgeon who did my laparoscopy in 2008 was insistent that it was a problem with my ovaries etc so they had gynae's do all sorts of tests, all of which came back negative. After my laparoscopy (3 hours after to be precise) the surgeon, a young female surgeon I might add, was horrible to me. Told me my fallopian tubes were enlarged and that I had Pelvic Inflammatory Disease caused by Chlamydia and that she didnt know the extent of the damage I had caused to my fertility. Even though I've never had a sexually transmitted disease and all the tests the gynae did were negative. 

Anyway to cut a very long story short, because they had misdiagnosed me, i spent a further year with constant hospital/doctor trips and tests etc. Because my coeliac was undiagnosed I was eating things like bread and pasta which were in turn making me more ill. Coeliac is an autoimmune disease so you're more prone to illnesses etc and is the reason I'm very in tune with my body. 

I got so ill I ended up on antidepressants last February (i'm off them now wanted to wean off them before ttc) and my friends didnt bother with me. One girl even sent me a nasty email on Facebook saying that I never bothered to come out any more and that they don't bother to include me in group nights out cos they'll know the answer. 

I was distraught. 

I'm better now I have my diagnosis and know what not to eat, my health is back on track although my immune system still suffers however the friends - I no longer both with them!! 

Sorry for the long winded post!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Ness, you sound like me! I have been through MRI, EKG, CTscan, laproscopy, bioposy of my stomach and throat. etc since 1998.
In 1998, I had my doc tell me my vulvla pain was all in my head. Did laproscopy and all. She finally consulted with a freind in NYC I was disagnosed with vuvlodynia.
After having my son ..I started having pain.. since april 03 test after test and nothing. Finally in May of 08. I find out I had fibro. Was thrown some muscle relaxers and bam thats it. Also that same year I find out I have allergies, gerd, asthma..then in Jan 09 after having paraylsis and weird head pains I find out I have hemiplegic migraines.. Took 5 years to get diagnosed. I almost died in 2008. I was in Er several times for anaphylatic allergies.. No one cared except my BF at the time. Not even my family. I was so sick and my mom wouldnt even help me with my son. I even had a test for celiac (just looked it up same as what you have.. but we call it different here) It was negative, but still til this day no wheat or gluten stuff for me. Since meeting my husband he has gotten me on the right track. I have done detox, and no longer drink milk.. lost gerd and some allergies and asthma. I take no pain medication, never have only advil. Just supplements.. I still suffer, but with my new doc giving me bowen therapy it seems to help. But I know what you mean believe me. Its hard when people dont get it or understand what you are going through. I know what you have and how painful and sick you can get. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello lovies

Nessie, I'm soooo excited for you..You're so getting a :bfp: this month!

Shannon :hugs: Gah you've both had rough roads in the past. Let's hope things all smooth out at least enough for yall to have your little babies <3

I've gotta wait till tonight for BD action...Have a feeling I'm out for the count..but we'll see!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Shannon you sound like you've had it far worse than me! I have no right to complain because at least for me it's one thing and I just cut it out now for life and that's it! 

It's so awful being submitted to all these tests - and like you said you tell them where the pain is and it's either referred pain or has to be ovarian if you're in your 20's and female!! If they listened to their patients more often there'd be less clinical negligence cases against doctors and hospitals (i work in a law firm where we get compensation for those with spinal cord injury or brain injury mega high value stuff as a result of injury or clinical negligence). 

You're amazing for not taking any pain meds - I live on paracetamol, have constant headaches and because as you 'll know you are very in tune with your body, you feel every pain most people wouldnt even notice! 

it is very hard and I have no one in my life except people like you on this site who have experienced things like this! They just don't understand which is not their fault but you would think that your friends would at least try to understand and not say hurtful things to you when you are rock bottom. 

That's really sad that your mum wouldnt help you :( I'm very lucky that my mum has been amazing and I don't know what I would have done without her. Had no boyfriend or anything and I don't drive so she was always taking time off work to bring me medication, herbal teas and keeping me company and just holding me when I was crying all the time. it makes so much difference to have just one person to be your crutch and keep you going!

I'm gutted I can't have bread, pasta etc I miss bagels!! but it's a small price to pay to feel well!

Your DH sounds like a wonderful man too, Shannon xx :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hello lovies
> 
> Nessie, I'm soooo excited for you..You're so getting a :bfp: this month!
> 
> Shannon :hugs: Gah you've both had rough roads in the past. Let's hope things all smooth out at least enough for yall to have your little babies <3
> 
> I've gotta wait till tonight for BD action...Have a feeling I'm out for the count..but we'll see!

Thanks chuckie egg!! he he gosh I so want this - it has been a rough road for the past few years but I'm very lucky everything is the way I want it now! Shannon has had it far worse than me - she's amazing I wouldn't have survived what she's gone through! :hugs:

I think what surprises me most on forum's like these is that a lot of us have had rough roads and you wouldnt think it to hear the enthusiasm and optimism of everyone! IT's very encouraging :D 

Nooo you won't be out you get to bed missus as soon as you can and get rocking that bed :sex: I'm expecting to feel the ground shake over in England ;) he he


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha, lets hope!

I've been purposely teasing him all day long in hopes that he'll fight off any tiredness later on!

Yeah, we have all had some rough times. Myself, life hasn't been too grand to me. I'm a rape/abuse survivor..spent 7 years of my life at the hands of a man that my mother thought she loved. It was horrible...That's how I ended up pregnant at age 15 and now have my DD. But in spite of the horror, she is my whole life, so I know everything happened as it was meant to. Was hard getting there, but I have become a much stronger and wise person due to it.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Haha, lets hope!
> 
> I've been purposely teasing him all day long in hopes that he'll fight off any tiredness later on!
> 
> Yeah, we have all had some rough times. Myself, life hasn't been too grand to me. I'm a rape/abuse survivor..spent 7 years of my life at the hands of a man that my mother thought she loved. It was horrible...That's how I ended up pregnant at age 15 and now have my DD. But in spite of the horror, she is my whole life, so I know everything happened as it was meant to. Was hard getting there, but I have become a much stronger and wise person due to it.

See this is what I mean - I would never have guessed you'd had such a traumatic time in your life! It puts things in to perspective when I moan about little things like snow or someone pissing me off in the supermarket. It just doesnt even matter. 

I definitely agree that what doesnt kill you, makes you stronger. 

your DD is very lucky to have such a supermom!! I can understand abuse as me and my sister who is 3 years younger than me, were sexually abused at ages 5 and 2.5 years old, by my grandmother's boyfriend. He pleasured himself in front of me and I remember it so vividly to this day - I had to show the police lady the action he'd used I remember feeling very embarrassed! Funny how at 5 years old you know it's wrong. 

My sister doesn't really remember it as she was very young but she does have issues with sex now and has vaginismus where she tenses up every time her bf tries to make love to her - they've been together 7 years and he's a lovely boyfriend. 

But I can't imagine how it would be to be raped and abused at 15 years old it breaks my heart - I have a 16 year old sister and I just can't imagine it....


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Brandy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I was raped this past halloween. I know how hard it is. I am sure you love your dd, but it makes it so much harder. You better be blessed with the :bfp: this month! I dont think you are out sperm can realisticly live 3 days:)


----------



## Nessicle

OMG what is with the world?! That such nice women can have things like this done to them?! :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness-:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you as well.
I was molested by my grandfathers sisters husband. We used to go over there a lot to visit their grandaughter. It happened on and off for 3 years. During this time I went back to NY to visit my dad and I was molested by my aunts bf. I remember that til this day. It haunts me. It happened to my cousin the same night. Funny thing is my family knows and he is still a part of the family.

Edit I was 7-10 when this happened


----------



## shaerichelle

Dear God, Please be good to us. We have been through enough pain. All we want is our :bfp: and to have happy healthy babies:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know :( Yeah I was 13 when it started..I finally got away when I was 20. So it hasn't been that long. I'm 26 now and have PTSD and lots of other issues..but am working on them everyday. I try not to live in the past (although that is what creates us) and try to focus on here and now..and the lovely family that I have here. I believe we are all here for a reason, and have all chosen our fates before we even came here...we all have something to learn. Our souls are old and are using this lifetime as a learning experience. 

Heh sorry for the spiritual rant! I am passionate about such things!

Gosh though...It's so crazy...It still amazes me that there are such people who can do these horrible things. Shannon, I'm so sorry about Halloween..gosh, I had no idea. I saw you mention Halloween once, but didn't know it was that. :(

:hugs:

I'm so happy to have you guys to talk to. Even tho it's here and on a forum..we're all very real people and have very real feelings. It's lovely to be able to relate and share them with each other. So thank you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Oooh Shannon you sound like you've had it far worse than me! I have no right to complain because at least for me it's one thing and I just cut it out now for life and that's it!
> 
> It's so awful being submitted to all these tests - and like you said you tell them where the pain is and it's either referred pain or has to be ovarian if you're in your 20's and female!! If they listened to their patients more often there'd be less clinical negligence cases against doctors and hospitals (i work in a law firm where we get compensation for those with spinal cord injury or brain injury mega high value stuff as a result of injury or clinical negligence).
> 
> You're amazing for not taking any pain meds - I live on paracetamol, have constant headaches and because as you 'll know you are very in tune with your body, you feel every pain most people wouldnt even notice!
> 
> it is very hard and I have no one in my life except people like you on this site who have experienced things like this! They just don't understand which is not their fault but you would think that your friends would at least try to understand and not say hurtful things to you when you are rock bottom.
> 
> That's really sad that your mum wouldnt help you :( I'm very lucky that my mum has been amazing and I don't know what I would have done without her. Had no boyfriend or anything and I don't drive so she was always taking time off work to bring me medication, herbal teas and keeping me company and just holding me when I was crying all the time. it makes so much difference to have just one person to be your crutch and keep you going!
> 
> I'm gutted I can't have bread, pasta etc I miss bagels!! but it's a small price to pay to feel well!
> 
> Your DH sounds like a wonderful man too, Shannon xx :hugs:

oh have you tried, gluten free breads and pastas?!?! I love em:) 

Yah my mom is crazy he bf's used to abuse me.. 3 of them matter of fact. 

Its funny my sister is really sick and she expects me to be there.. Its hard for me to be there! Ugh especially when I was homeless and asked if I could move in with my son she said nope:growlmad:

Its hard not taking medication, but I know it will hurt me in the ends.

I am glad you have your mom there. Thats huge and helps a lot.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> Ness-:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you as well.
> I was molested by my grandfathers sisters husband. We used to go over there a lot to visit their grandaughter. It happened on and off for 3 years. During this time I went back to NY to visit my dad and I was molested by my aunts bf. I remember that til this day. It haunts me. It happened to my cousin the same night. Funny thing is my family knows and he is still a part of the family.
> 
> Edit I was 7-10 when this happened


Ugh! I am dealing with that as we speak also. My family knows (which is part of why I had a major breakdown about 6 months ago..and also the reason we moved to S. Africa for a break)..and they all still associate with him. I think they just need time for it to absorb and become real to them..it was such a shock. I have a protective order against him and am trying to get my daughters adoption going..DH is going to adopt her so that jerkface has no claim to her at all.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness-:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you as well.
> I was molested by my grandfathers sisters husband. We used to go over there a lot to visit their grandaughter. It happened on and off for 3 years. During this time I went back to NY to visit my dad and I was molested by my aunts bf. I remember that til this day. It haunts me. It happened to my cousin the same night. Funny thing is my family knows and he is still a part of the family.
> 
> Edit I was 7-10 when this happened

:cry: hugs to you too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

it's just awful what goes on behind closed doors. 

It's funny cos my grandmother still saw her boyfriend all the time after it happened. My sister was really frightened to see him. Thankfully grandma doesnt see him any more. I think she realised how bad it was, he's on the sex offenders register. The worst thing was she said "well they must've enjoyed it" talking about me and my sister! I mean how sick is that?!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I know :( Yeah I was 13 when it started..I finally got away when I was 20. So it hasn't been that long. I'm 26 now and have PTSD and lots of other issues..but am working on them everyday. I try not to live in the past (although that is what creates us) and try to focus on here and now..and the lovely family that I have here. I believe we are all here for a reason, and have all chosen our fates before we even came here...we all have something to learn. Our souls are old and are using this lifetime as a learning experience.
> 
> Heh sorry for the spiritual rant! I am passionate about such things!
> 
> Gosh though...It's so crazy...It still amazes me that there are such people who can do these horrible things. Shannon, I'm so sorry about Halloween..gosh, I had no idea. I saw you mention Halloween once, but didn't know it was that. :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm so happy to have you guys to talk to. Even tho it's here and on a forum..we're all very real people and have very real feelings. It's lovely to be able to relate and share them with each other. So thank you!

are you talking to someone? I go to counseling. I have depression again no medication. My medication is crying. I agree the past is what makes us. 
I think there are to many sick people out there. People wonder why my son is always with me or his dad or his family...well look at everything duh. He stayed with my mom like twice.

Yes halloween what right after I started ttc and I took plan b and it messed my body totally up!

I agree we all are real people with real feelings and who knew we all had similar pasts. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I know :( Yeah I was 13 when it started..I finally got away when I was 20. So it hasn't been that long. I'm 26 now and have PTSD and lots of other issues..but am working on them everyday. I try not to live in the past (although that is what creates us) and try to focus on here and now..and the lovely family that I have here. I believe we are all here for a reason, and have all chosen our fates before we even came here...we all have something to learn. Our souls are old and are using this lifetime as a learning experience.
> 
> Heh sorry for the spiritual rant! I am passionate about such things!
> 
> Gosh though...It's so crazy...It still amazes me that there are such people who can do these horrible things. Shannon, I'm so sorry about Halloween..gosh, I had no idea. I saw you mention Halloween once, but didn't know it was that. :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm so happy to have you guys to talk to. Even tho it's here and on a forum..we're all very real people and have very real feelings. It's lovely to be able to relate and share them with each other. So thank you!

thank you to you guys too! It really helps to talk about these things! Can't really talk to work colleagues about this stuff and OH I wouldnt want him to feel like he had to pussy foot round me and protect my feelings about stuff so although he knows we don't talk about it.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Shannon you sound like you've had it far worse than me! I have no right to complain because at least for me it's one thing and I just cut it out now for life and that's it!
> 
> It's so awful being submitted to all these tests - and like you said you tell them where the pain is and it's either referred pain or has to be ovarian if you're in your 20's and female!! If they listened to their patients more often there'd be less clinical negligence cases against doctors and hospitals (i work in a law firm where we get compensation for those with spinal cord injury or brain injury mega high value stuff as a result of injury or clinical negligence).
> 
> You're amazing for not taking any pain meds - I live on paracetamol, have constant headaches and because as you 'll know you are very in tune with your body, you feel every pain most people wouldnt even notice!
> 
> it is very hard and I have no one in my life except people like you on this site who have experienced things like this! They just don't understand which is not their fault but you would think that your friends would at least try to understand and not say hurtful things to you when you are rock bottom.
> 
> That's really sad that your mum wouldnt help you :( I'm very lucky that my mum has been amazing and I don't know what I would have done without her. Had no boyfriend or anything and I don't drive so she was always taking time off work to bring me medication, herbal teas and keeping me company and just holding me when I was crying all the time. it makes so much difference to have just one person to be your crutch and keep you going!
> 
> I'm gutted I can't have bread, pasta etc I miss bagels!! but it's a small price to pay to feel well!
> 
> Your DH sounds like a wonderful man too, Shannon xx :hugs:
> 
> oh have you tried, gluten free breads and pastas?!?! I love em:)
> 
> Yah my mom is crazy he bf's used to abuse me.. 3 of them matter of fact.
> 
> Its funny my sister is really sick and she expects me to be there.. Its hard for me to be there! Ugh especially when I was homeless and asked if I could move in with my son she said nope:growlmad:
> 
> Its hard not taking medication, but I know it will hurt me in the ends.
> 
> I am glad you have your mom there. Thats huge and helps a lot.Click to expand...

Yeah I have the gluten free stuff too! Get it on prescription from my doctor as it's very expensive over here! The bread is totally rubbish but everything else tastes much the same! 

Some people can be selfish - my sister is like that too, wants all the help in the world when it's her yet when you need some help it's never there!

Mom's are ace (most mom's anyway!) she's amazing!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ugh! I am dealing with that as we speak also. My family knows (which is part of why I had a major breakdown about 6 months ago..and also the reason we moved to S. Africa for a break)..and they all still associate with him. I think they just need time for it to absorb and become real to them..it was such a shock. I have a protective order against him and am trying to get my daughters adoption going..DH is going to adopt her so that jerkface has no claim to her at all.

Well I dont understand how family can know and still accept him. Its sick. My aunt went on to have many kids with him. 6 total. one stillbirth...(around the time of the molestation) and 5 of them are girls! I live in a different state than my family thankfully. I had my breakdown in 2006 right around the time of my divorce.. I couldnt handle it. Aww that would be awesome if DH gets to adopt her. He shouldnt have no claim to her at ALL! Especially if you have a protective order.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Brandy I really hope DH can adopt your DD!! 

P.S. I'm 26 too!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ness-:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you as well.
> I was molested by my grandfathers sisters husband. We used to go over there a lot to visit their grandaughter. It happened on and off for 3 years. During this time I went back to NY to visit my dad and I was molested by my aunts bf. I remember that til this day. It haunts me. It happened to my cousin the same night. Funny thing is my family knows and he is still a part of the family.
> 
> Edit I was 7-10 when this happened
> 
> :cry: hugs to you too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> it's just awful what goes on behind closed doors.
> 
> It's funny cos my grandmother still saw her boyfriend all the time after it happened. My sister was really frightened to see him. Thankfully grandma doesnt see him any more. I think she realised how bad it was, he's on the sex offenders register. The worst thing was she said "well they must've enjoyed it" talking about me and my sister! I mean how sick is that?!Click to expand...

Wow I would not talk to her anymore if she was my grandma!:growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, DH knows my past as well but we don't talk about it. It's way too painful for him, and everytime it comes up, I can see the effect it has on him.. So I just learned not to talk about it to spare him.

I know I *need* to talk about it, and my therapy is writing and music. I love both soooo much!

I used to take antidepressants before I started TTC, but have stopped everything because I don't want to harm baby. I also believe that I used it when I needed it, but now that I'm ina better place spiritually and mentally, I don't need it anymore. So I stopped it all cold turkey...crazy! But handled it very well. I'm still doing well..I have my days, but we all do, I'm sure.


----------



## Nessicle

I know it was awful at the time but I think she realised she had said something very wrong and is a lovely lady now. 

She has a daughter with severe downs syndrome and my mum said that around the time me and my sis were being abused, nan's daughter Maria used to touch herself - obviously replacating what he'd done to her as she was a teenager and sure it would've felt nice to her at the time but with being downs she won't have known what she was doing. When my gran finally kicked him out Maria stopped touching herself.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Yeah I have the gluten free stuff too! Get it on prescription from my doctor as it's very expensive over here! The bread is totally rubbish but everything else tastes much the same!
> 
> Some people can be selfish - my sister is like that too, wants all the help in the world when it's her yet when you need some help it's never there!
> 
> Mom's are ace (most mom's anyway!) she's amazing!

The best way to eat the bread is toasting it ..:) They have the glutenfreemall on the internet. 

My sister asked to borrow 500.00 from my husband. He let her.. I am nervous..


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah, DH knows my past as well but we don't talk about it. It's way too painful for him, and everytime it comes up, I can see the effect it has on him.. So I just learned not to talk about it to spare him.
> 
> I know I *need* to talk about it, and my therapy is writing and music. I love both soooo much!
> 
> I used to take antidepressants before I started TTC, but have stopped everything because I don't want to harm baby. I also believe that I used it when I needed it, but now that I'm ina better place spiritually and mentally, I don't need it anymore. So I stopped it all cold turkey...crazy! But handled it very well. I'm still doing well..I have my days, but we all do, I'm sure.


antidepressants get a bad rep but I think - use them when you need them, if you're rock bottom and having suicidal thoughts (I had many of them at the peak of my illness) then it's better to take them to help you cope and get yourself back on track. 

I was on prozac 40mg a day and weaned off it over the course of a month been off it since mid-december. So far bouts of anxiety but I don't feel depressed. It's one thing that does concern me about after having a baby - postnatal depression but i will deal with that if and when!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I have the gluten free stuff too! Get it on prescription from my doctor as it's very expensive over here! The bread is totally rubbish but everything else tastes much the same!
> 
> Some people can be selfish - my sister is like that too, wants all the help in the world when it's her yet when you need some help it's never there!
> 
> Mom's are ace (most mom's anyway!) she's amazing!
> 
> The best way to eat the bread is toasting it ..:) They have the glutenfreemall on the internet.
> 
> My sister asked to borrow 500.00 from my husband. He let her.. I am nervous..Click to expand...

eeek!!! I would've said no to my sister......


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah, DH knows my past as well but we don't talk about it. It's way too painful for him, and everytime it comes up, I can see the effect it has on him.. So I just learned not to talk about it to spare him.
> 
> I know I *need* to talk about it, and my therapy is writing and music. I love both soooo much!
> 
> I used to take antidepressants before I started TTC, but have stopped everything because I don't want to harm baby. I also believe that I used it when I needed it, but now that I'm ina better place spiritually and mentally, I don't need it anymore. So I stopped it all cold turkey...crazy! But handled it very well. I'm still doing well..I have my days, but we all do, I'm sure.

Well having an outlet is good too. DH goes to counseling with me sometimes and that helps.. alot! I think some Men rather go kill the person that caused the pain..

Gosh you girls are youngings. I am 31. Gonna be 32 this year. Dh is 37 in April lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> I know it was awful at the time but I think she realised she had said something very wrong and is a lovely lady now.
> 
> She has a daughter with severe downs syndrome and my mum said that around the time me and my sis were being abused, nan's daughter Maria used to touch herself - obviously replacating what he'd done to her as she was a teenager and sure it would've felt nice to her at the time but with being downs she won't have known what she was doing. When my gran finally kicked him out Maria stopped touching herself.

Oh no! SOme people are so sick Ugh. I hope he gets his karma.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie, I see you lurking.. Hey Hi there!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> antidepressants get a bad rep but I think - use them when you need them, if you're rock bottom and having suicidal thoughts (I had many of them at the peak of my illness) then it's better to take them to help you cope and get yourself back on track.
> 
> I was on prozac 40mg a day and weaned off it over the course of a month been off it since mid-december. So far bouts of anxiety but I don't feel depressed. It's one thing that does concern me about after having a baby - postnatal depression but i will deal with that if and when!

I worry about postnatal dep also..because I'm so prone to it. But, like you, I'll deal with it if/when it comes along.

I was on Cymbalta..and also had tried a lot of other meds (legal and not-so-legal)..but now I am totally clean! Not even alcohol, because I react so badly to it, moodwise. :D


----------



## shaerichelle

I have to shower now. Gotta eat and run to watch my son ice skate at school for a few minutes. 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Karma will catch them all...I honestly believe that!

Hello Jellie!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need to spend some time with DD..she's craving attention lol...So I will be back later! :hugs: xoxoxoxox


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I need to spend some time with DD..she's craving attention lol...So I will be back later! :hugs: xoxoxoxox

Okay :hugs: 

xoxoxoxo

Enjoy your time:)


----------



## Nessicle

see you soon my lovelies xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im back on for a short bit. Gonna try to do hw at the same time.

I think I Oed yesterday. My LP was 16-18 days last month. So I am not sure what is going on ugh.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello All... Its been a relaxing few days, but I've had some very strange things happening lately, I'm starting to believe I could be pregnant, I've had that white lotiony cm, pants are too tight midsection, now light yellow cm, stuff nose, bleeding gums, and I got that nasty metal taste in my mouth GRRRRRRRR.... Sensitive tummy... mild cramps...

I have No idea what is going on... My body is playing tricks with me I guess... Gonna go to the doctor Thursday... I hope I get some surprising news.... :happydance: I have'nt heard from JA either... Whatever... haha


Chase that eggo Shannon.... I hear Nessie may be prego... lol I hope so... :dust:
Where is Kayla?


----------



## shaerichelle

havent heard from Kayla, but she is on CD 3 I believe. I would get an ultrasound if you can. Do you have anything else going on? I wouldnt bother with an HPT. I think they are a waste.

I think the egg has been chased. I am just praying now.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OOHHHH Shannon... Thats Awesome... Good to hear... Now the wait begins...

Yeah I know right... Its weird, I've had that tugging feeling on and off for 2 days, ALOT of Cm, my bits are purplish? Still tired all the time, emotional, Ugg... When I wear my jeans it hurts, like there too small?? I think it was too soon to not have a AF, I had :sex: on the day I ovulated ... So who knows... I HATE HPT's... done wasting my money... just gonna go to the doctor this Thursday, I'm broke right now... can't even afford a dollar tree test... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

maybe you are. I had tugging in there and a burrowing feeling.
I have a few HPT but wont use them until my temps are high for 18-20 days.

Im having weird issues too. Within a few days of AF I was moist and then had a bit of EWCM. and yesterday I had a bit too and my cervix is high soft and open.. so fertilty friend said I was most fertile yesterday, but I am sure confused because I am not wet enough to be ovulating anymore. 

When you are preggo your cervix is low. Mine was low enough when I stuck my finger in there I didnt have to go far and I could feel it.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I don't really go with the cervix thingy, I hear all kinds of stories... It moves during the day, different in the morning... High, soft, Closed, hard "preggo" who knows...

I just have these mild cramps and pulling here and there... Maybe our bodies are playing tricks again.. I don't want to sound crazy but something is just not right.... lol

Well I've got to go chase my paycheck so I can pay the rent... lol
I'll be back on tonight... Thanks for the chat Shannon... have a good day hun :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

yw. You have a good day too. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Evening ladies,
Working hard as usual. Your stories earlier mademereally sad andit's horrible you allstruggle for:bfp:'s now


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Jo.. On my way to go out for the night. Who would have known all of us gals struggled so much with life and now to get pregnant. I told god I can't handle much more. I'm not religious either.

I will try to get back on for about 20 mins.


----------



## molly85

Atleast it provesthe sex ed teachers wrong touching boys doesn't get you pregnant instantly


----------



## jelliebabie

evening babes! X hey shan, am due af on the 16th so mite get a bfp the day before with a sensitive test. Fxd. Best anniversary prezzie ever. Had the morpt vivid dream last nite. Long story but i had a baby boy and sum one stole him. Got him bk tho but woke up crying. It was so real ness u r preggerrs babe x


----------



## Wantabean

You girls as so so strong and such wonderful people. Just finished catching up on all i missed. I was also abused from i can remember till i was 12 but i never told anyone. Wasn't untill after 4th mc that i had breakdown. Was so sick of all terrible things that kept happening to me but h2b was wonderful support. Got through it and really believe that god was a huge part of it. My mum always says that god will only give you what you can handle. This has made me a stronger and more mature 21yr old :) i have disabled brother and i work with young adults with disabilities and i would kill anyone that dared to take advantage of them. Anyway on a lighter note, anyone symptom spotting? I AM lol was sitting in restaurant tonight with wonderful h2b and he asked if i was ok. He then informed me i had went a funny colour and my mouth was bleeding. Ran to toilet and gums were bleeding and then i was sick. Good signs? Been really sicky feeling for days and i feel like i am the size of a house. All my trousers seem to have gotten very tight. So bloated :( lol how is everyone? Cant sleep again. Sleep pattern has completely went all over the place. Cant sleep for more than 5 hours. Keep having to wee so once i wake i cant sleep (hence i am always on this at stupid hours in morning lol ) x x x


----------



## molly85

Welcome to my world. I am entertaining myself by designing our spare room/nursery
What a joke we have a futon and it willonly fit in 1place with a cot.
We are doing thehouse up so decorating is allowed, lol.
how many day PO are you wantabean?
wish I even feltlikeI had symptoms now I just keep thinkingmy lady area smells. I believe this is hormonesslowly working again but ewwww


----------



## Wantabean

Think i am between 7 and 11 lol getting that stupid implant was honestly the worst thing i have done coz i seem to be lost with my cycle. Doctor told me i would probably ov about the 20th but didn't feel anything untill about 11 days ago. If i dont get :bfp: then i have officially gone crazy lol where in your cycle are you? X x x


----------



## molly85

Pass I had the injection last May for the zillionth timeso am in a big waiting game. Doctor says I can O so am on tesco pregnancy vit's I shop in the middle of thenight so that was all that was on offer. It's wait and see now he will scan me in 3 months though may allergy bloods did bring up a slightly high FSH reading I think I mustask him about that. Ohhhwhen will you POAS?


----------



## Wantabean

Well i promised i would wait till valentines day lol have already done a couple ( ahem...12 ;) lol) all bfns but reckon it was too early. Well hoping anyway. Apparently the injection takes longer than implant to come out of system. Not sure though. Dont know if i can hold out till then though lol when do you think? Last time i was pregnant i never got bfp till i was 2 and a half weeks late. X x x


----------



## molly85

Your not a hormonal sort of girl then. If you can hack it wait if not and have the cash peee. 
I have had both the implant stopped working then I stupidly had the injection. I wanted a baby 18 months ago and was talked out of it because I was a student and thought all these single mums knew better. 1 of themeven suggestedmy OH would leave me if I got pregnant. I am never that gulible obviously they hit a sore spot. I was scared of the idea but who isn't?


----------



## Wantabean

See i was kinda opposite. My best friend had her son when she was 16. She had left bf before she knew she was pregnant and her parents kicked her out. Yet she has always said that having her son has been the best thing she ever done and would recommend having kids young to anyone. I did have a friend who even went as far as telling me to abort my last pregnancy and spent her time talking me out of ttc. She is now heavily pregnant and hating it. I call it karma lol not telling anyone we are ttc this time so cant have anyone tell me not to lol how long you been ttc? X x


----------



## molly85

We have told friends but as she is 16 weeks gone and I could not handle a full evening of baby talk it was easier. Especially as we told them we had problems i.e. ovualtion. someone has also kindly sent me my F.S.H. results I believe and the were high so am now research what the heck this means an if it is a depo thing.
What you up to?


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey kim and Shannon! and the rest of the gang sorry ive been in ALOT of pain! its ONLY on my left side i think a cyst or something burst its been horrible and my AF bleeding is a total different color! im just blaming it all on the clomid..my sticks Still arent here :( i have 3 days left to get them before this cycle is a TOTAL waste and i cant use my montior! GRRR.. i miss sam.. im planning on getting a bunny on Sunday :) well hopefully two :) thats the only good thing that happening! it seems lately like ever cycle i get a BFN i get a new pet lmao! i need something to LOVE! ok so idk if i said anything about this but the other night i was sleeping and randomly i lunched outta the side of my bed..bc in my mind/dream my friends 3 month old fell from my arms and i jumped right out of my bed to catch him but whats weird is that i caught my dog.. benji is a two timein' whore man lol he sneaks outta the bed with me to go sleep with my GF on the couch and then he sneaks BACK in bed with me in the morning before i wake up! what a dirty dog! lmao anyways while i was dreaming about the baby falling benji was jumping off the bed and and my body reacted and caught him thinking he was the baby!weird! my friend told me she heard me Gasp and panting bc the baby woke her up she thought i was just having a bad dream..it was so freaking felt so real i was so scared! anyhoo its so gloomy over her its been pouring raining ALL day still is well ima hit the hay y'all good night:(


----------



## molly85

How's AF different Kayla?
Your going to live in a zoo if you get any mor :bfn:'s
Weird dream I get them alot I sort of wake as I jump OH does to we look like popping popcorn in bed


----------



## Nessicle

Good morning my lovelies!! 

Just been catching up on this thread - my internet connection was down and was trying to use my iphone but I don't like typing on it cos it's really slow! 

So how is everyone this morning? 

Well it's about 6dpo for me now - went to the toilet for my first morning wee and when I wiped there was pink on the the tissue!! think this is my implantation bleed? got cramping this morning and woke up feeling really nauseous. Usually have a bacon sandwich on a Saturday morning but ugh the though of bacon or sausages makes me feel really sick! Only thing that didnt was my gluten free crumpets and some corn flakes!

I really think I'm pregnant girls!!! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

ness that's a good sign.


----------



## abstersmum

fingers crossed, my af is due today just waiting i know its coming


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ness!!!! You are so pregnant lol. xo

So I finally got DH to do the deed last night..no temp spike this morning, so I'm guessing I'm still in the game...? Not sure. Will be BD'ing again tonight hopefully!


----------



## shaerichelle

absuster where are you in your cycle? Edit...Meaning how long is it. I'm still sleepy. Lol

brandy..:) I'm crossing my fingers for ya. I think ness is preggo too.


----------



## Nessicle

hi shannon hi brandy!! 

how you girls doing today?

brandy you do the deed girl!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Im tired. lol Wondering if I have O'ed.

Are you feeling better?


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks wantabean:) What symptoms are you having and where are you in your cycle?
Jo- What is your FSH level? It probably does have to do with depo. I would think they would almost be gone now. You need some progesterone to start your period.

Kayla, That is so freaky. You are having like outerbody experiences going on or something. Are you doing okay. Sorry you are in such pain. Have you tried a heating pad?


----------



## shaerichelle

alright girlies. Hope you all have a good day. I will bbl


----------



## Nessicle

hi shannon sorry hun for not being on here earlier! me and OH been to Blockbuster and came back to :sex: he he! 

sorry for TMI but was very very intesnse and only lasted a few minutes ha ha! went to hte toilet after, pink tinged on tissue - very light pink though - then wiped again and tiny speck of bright red blood. other than that nothing else, is this good??

how you all feeling today? 

my nausea has calmed down a bit but was awful this morning. had a gluten free ginger biscuit to help! still getting hte odd wave of nausea but not like it was! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I found :sex: way more sensitive and intense while preggo.

Of course hubby and I alway have passionate lovemaking thats intense. lol I gave up on TMI, cant you tell

I think you are having implantation bleeding. Idk though I have never experienced it.

I am feeling good. Just did 30 minutes on the wii fit. DH and I are going to use our cameras and take pictures. Something we both love to do. We both finally have nice cameras to do it. DH decided to get a digital one, finally.

What movie did you get?


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey yeah shannon freaking things going on with me! lol and i do have a heating pad its wonderful! but molly my cramps are different i usually get sharp pain that go's from side to side and tmi but my Af blood is always dark and heavy but thats prolly old blood bc i never have regular Afs before. but this cycle im only get pains/cramps on my left side and its horrible! the heating pad or the pain or me crying for 30mins for sam one of those was making me nauseous! and i was babysiting last night so the baby was crying and i was crying he made me cry even more bc i felt so bad that i couldn't get off the floor to go cuddle him he just wanted to be picked up :( it was ugly i told god "i didnt want to do it any more" and to "take it away"..and now my period is gone :( it just stopped im not bleeding heavy anymore i went to go change my pad (cramps were to bad to use tampons) and the was 3 spot of blood :( i bleed all 7 days so this is not right i hope i didnt ruin my chances this month bc i was being weak...


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Kayla hugs, when my periods werent normal it s was 7-10 days and the periods were always different. It was so frustrating and painful. I would just keep the baby right next to you at all times. Can it be clomid making it worse?

When is Sam going to be home?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I found :sex: way more sensitive and intense while preggo.
> 
> Of course hubby and I alway have passionate lovemaking thats intense. lol I gave up on TMI, cant you tell
> 
> I think you are having implantation bleeding. Idk though I have never experienced it.
> 
> I am feeling good. Just did 30 minutes on the wii fit. DH and I are going to use our cameras and take pictures. Something we both love to do. We both finally have nice cameras to do it. DH decided to get a digital one, finally.
> 
> What movie did you get?

yeah it was mega intense!! I mean me and OH always have great sex but today OMG it was quick but freaking awesome lol! 

yeah I do think it's IB I'm pretty positive I'm pregnant now just gotta wait for it to show on a hpt. Have some 10 and 25 miu's so just testing with those every day for now - saving FRER for when i get a positive on one of the IC's! 

Ooh I love taking photos too - you will have to post some photos you have taken, we have photography comps at work which are great fun! 

went to look at Wii games but they didnt have the one we wanted on the pre-owned section so ordered it from Play.com! 

OH is at his mates having a few beers and watching football (soccer) now so have some peace and quiet and chance to just sit and chill with my kittens Ambrose and Dexter! They're my babies for now 10 week old :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

feb 10 or 1th Right in time for OV! woohoo!


----------



## Nessicle

Kayla that sounds horrific - don't feel bad about the baby it's not your fault you were in pain and doing the best you could :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> feb 10 or 1th Right in time for OV! woohoo!

Sweet! I am excited for you this cycle.
I had fibro when Saben was a baby ..I learned to keep him close otherwise I might not be able to help him.:cry:

:happydance::happydance: for you!


----------



## Nessicle

yay just in time for your ov woo hoo!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> yeah it was mega intense!! I mean me and OH always have great sex but today OMG it was quick but freaking awesome lol!
> 
> yeah I do think it's IB I'm pretty positive I'm pregnant now just gotta wait for it to show on a hpt. Have some 10 and 25 miu's so just testing with those every day for now - saving FRER for when i get a positive on one of the IC's!
> 
> Ooh I love taking photos too - you will have to post some photos you have taken, we have photography comps at work which are great fun!
> 
> went to look at Wii games but they didnt have the one we wanted on the pre-owned section so ordered it from Play.com!
> 
> OH is at his mates having a few beers and watching football (soccer) now so have some peace and quiet and chance to just sit and chill with my kittens Ambrose and Dexter! They're my babies for now 10 week old :)



:happydance::happydance: It sounds good..

I am not doing the testing like that ..I learned it was to stressful lol.

What wii game is it? We just bought super mario bros. My son is better than me at it! :haha:

I love alone time! My husband calls soccer football too.. Seems we are different here lol.

That is one of my favorite pictures I have taken.

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/214/446795903_dc0eb6d838.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

ooh that's a gorgeous picture Shannon! Bet you have some lovely prints round your house!! 

Yeah it will get stressful testing every day but I'm so impatient lol and if I can see those two lines any earlier then i can relax :haha:

we got the super mario bros galaxy it's supposed to be really good which one is it that you have?

haven't heard from Mark so he must be having a good time ha ha


----------



## Eskimobabys

i know thanks girls! yeah i manged to get up and hold him and he fell right to sleep! im ready for some bding! hahah sam emails me every night to tell me hes not jacking off he promise's hahahahahahaha :rofl: i die laughing everytime he says it bc im always telling him dont jack off while ur out to sea i need those spermies! sam thinks its his fault we aren't preggo yet he thinks im "fixed" now bc the doctor gave me some pills im trying to tell him that im not fiexd and these drugs may not work for me so dont go blaming yourself! :nope: any whoo im gettin' bunnies! :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Its the new one for the wii they just came out with.

You would think I have some nice prints.. but nope.. We are waiting to move and hope that we can get some printed.

I bet you will see lines in about 4-7 days:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i know thanks girls! yeah i manged to get up and hold him and he fell right to sleep! im ready for some bding! hahah sam emails me every night to tell me hes not jacking off he promise's hahahahahahaha :rofl: i die laughing everytime he says it bc im always telling him dont jack off while ur out to sea i need those spermies! sam thinks its his fault we aren't preggo yet he thinks im "fixed" now bc the doctor gave me some pills im trying to tell him that im not fiexd and these drugs may not work for me so dont go blaming yourself! :nope: any whoo im get bunnies! :happydance:

:rofl: I said that to my hubby I need your spermies behave.
They may or may not work and may take a while. US woman have bodies that think on their own!...

My sis in law had bunnies, she couldnt clean the cage while preggo. I dont know if its like cats, where you shouldnt change the littlerbox or my brother was freaking out lol:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

i've got kittens and do the litterbox but i always wear disposable rubber gloves and have done since we started ttc. I looked on the NHS website and it said it's most likely if you have cats you've already had toxoplasmosis anyway and once you've had it you get immunity and can't catch it again but you should always wear rubber gloves when pregnant cleaning out any animal cages/litter trays and wear gloves when gardening


----------



## Eskimobabys

i think ur brother was freaking out but i'll Google that!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i think ur brother was freaking out but i'll Google that!

yah just want to make sure. My brother does study genetics so he can tend to overreact.


----------



## Eskimobabys

grrr i want my sticks if they dont come today i wont get them til Monday-Wednesday and thats too late! o well ima go watch a movie or something bye y'all!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies! 

I'm in n out of here..just wanted to check in and catch up. Shannon thats a lovely pic! Kayla, glad to see you on here :) Sorry you're having a weird and very rough AF..hope things straighten out.

Nessie, you are SO pregnant :D can't wait till those tests prove it!

Ouch I am having some cramps tonight..must be OV night for sure...I *think* I will see a temp spike tomorrow if I OV today..right? For those temp-ers here..just curious. I'm still too new to know this stuff.

DD is spending the night at a friends tonight..so I have hubster to myself!!!! Yay lol.


----------



## abstersmum

shaerichelle said:


> absuster where are you in your cycle? Edit...Meaning how long is it. I'm still sleepy. Lol
> 
> brandy..:) I'm crossing my fingers for ya. I think ness is preggo too.

hi shannan my cycle is 28 days so my af is due today been getting stomach cramps for days took a test 2 days ago and bfn


----------



## Nessicle

thank you darling!! can't wait to see those two lines! 

have a fab evening with your DH get some extra :spermy: in there ready for ov!!!

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

phew what a freezing day to take pictures!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You say freezing and it's perfect weather here! Nice n warm lol. 11 pm now...DH is in the shower..I told him I have a long evening planned for him :D

I feel like I'm coming down with a cold..grr. Throat is a bit sore. It's going around here though, and since I haven't Ov'd, I can't blame it on pregnancy lol.


----------



## Nessicle

awww Brandy get :sex:


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope you have a nice evening with dh brandy:) I am also not sure that I Oed. Argh. Having cramps. Lots of cm not creamy. Guess that's a good sign.

ness hope you are havn a good night


----------



## abstersmum

ok so my af has still not arrived today and i am starting to feel sick but maybe its just all the worry building up, help. i need someone to calm me down


----------



## shaerichelle

My af didnt arrive and then I got my bfp 2 days later.

Then of course I had an angel baby,

are you always regular? stress might cause it to be this way as well.


----------



## abstersmum

yes always 28 days apart from in december but i had a lot of stress then


----------



## shaerichelle

Well give it a few more days. My BFP was 16 and 17 dpo. :)

keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## abstersmum

i gave up on this month because i didnt get a + opk so no stress. i think i have just been going a bit mad over the last hour symptom spotting, could i create symptoms in my head that manifest themselves physicaly?


----------



## molly85

Hey Ladies,
As usualI got all confussed.
It was my TSH levels that were high and my T4 was within range.
Have to call doctors monday as he doesn't have hese results.
Points at Hypothyroidism sowas paniced there. 
How is everyone?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im tired...

tsh is better than fsh, right?

My mom and bro have it and take iodine supplements.


----------



## molly85

FSH - follical stimulating hormone.
I'm not sure will call doc'smonday as I don't think he has recieved these results.
Would explain a few things tho


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes and could be due to the Depo, I would think... But I am no expert.


----------



## molly85

I will beon the phonemonday morning was just a bit of a shock I could face myreproductive system being screwwy but this is different.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi loves

Shannon, looking at your chart, I'm not sure you've O'd just yet. That's just my guess..I'm still way new, but I don't see the spike yet! 

I had a temp rise this morning..will see tomorrow if it continues to rise..I have a feeling I O'd yesterday though..I had cramps and everything. And then I had some spotting after BD'ing last night...it was kinda rough (lol) so I'm guessing he just hit my cervix too hard and caused some bleeding...? I dunno!

So happy that I got 2 nights in a row before Ov! I'm excited for this month...let's see how long that lasts lol.

Molly, hope you get things sorted with your health..Fx'd for you xo


----------



## Nessicle

hi ladies!!! 

how were your evenings?? 

7dpo for me today, nothing major to note i have less symptoms today than any other day:

-thrush which is driving me mad 
-really tired but could not sleep at all last night
-thirsty
-sore gums (had a metal taste on 6dpo but can't say I've really noticed it since!)
-i'm passing gas like crazy and I've noticed i need to pee more frequently 

played bowling on the Wii last night and my tummy muscles really ached afterwards 

only a little nausea now and then mainly first thing and later on at night.

I'm still pretty sure I'm gonna get a :bfp: this month as had that light pink colour on my loo roll and that was only yesterday, nothing today, but I don't know there is still some niggling doubt.....

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello Nessie, you preggo chica :D lol

I had a great evening..yummy DH hehe.

It's now noon and we're going for a braai (bbq) at my MIL's house. So I'll be back later! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks darling you really think so? I'm feeling really down and like crying today feeling really negative but suppose feeling emotional is a good sign lol!

have a lovely bbq and have lots of mielie meal and gravy for me!! ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle... your definately pregnant.... Can't wait to see your BFP!! :dust:

Shannon, you know us older ladies need our sleep... hehehe How ya doin?

Brandy, I hope that is a good sign, I want to see your BFP soon 'FX'd"

Molly I hope you get feeling better soon

I'm still tryin to figure out what is going on? I'm tempted on getting a HPT, its been a wild week... Emotional ups and downs, heartburn everything I eat, twinges its weird.. OHHHH and my friend Libbys dogs, which don't go near anyone was ALL over me the other day, weird huh... haha
I think I'm gonna get one just to ease my nerves... lol

Hope everyone has a great day... SUPERBOWL GAME DAY!! I hope I get a surpise.... My cards said I was gonna get a surprise of a gift (baby) Woohooooo....


----------



## shaerichelle

Good luck Kim..

Yes it seems I am always tired lately.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, it sounds good for you:)

Brandy, Glad you had a great evening with DH. I was told by foxy I havent probably ovulated either, Which I thought cause I had cm after AF which is abnormal and I have been pretty creamy. I think I have had EWCM but it had been a little so maybe its from :sex: :wacko: I am thinking the pregnancy (hate calling it chemical) messed me up even more.. sigh. My temps are still in normal range. I took the stuff of my chart that says I had EWCM and show cervix and it now says nope not fertile. Maybe its not my month ...DH and I will be together for a year next month:) Hope you are enjoying the bbq.

Hi Diane:) I see you. How are you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Shannon! 

sounds like your cycle is all over at the moment hun - like you say probably due to the pregnancy you had in January I hope it all gets sorted and back to normal asap xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yw.
me too. im frustrated! my doc told me it takes 4-6 weeks:(


----------



## Nessicle

Not what you want when you want to try again for a sticky bean! So sorry you lost your lil bubba Shannon and for everyone else who has lost any bubba's - it must be so hard


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope its not. 

Thank you :hugs:

I am getting older by the minute, so I am hoping it will be soon. DH is almost 37. All I want is to feel complete. And complete our family, but I guess my body isnt ready just yet.

Are you testing everyday?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey guys..just got home. Almost 9 pm, so gonna hang with my DD till her bedtime. <3

I'm still spotting...so strange. And cramping a little here n there.

Just hope my temp continues to rise!

Be back in a bit!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Got kiddo to bed..DH is in a mood again..stupid stressful work. Guess BD'ing is out..I was lucky to get 2 nights in a row lol. 

I'm already so obsessed with this cycle..and the 2ww hasn't even started (I think!) AHHH!

I'm pretty stressed out about my test in 10 days. So scared. I have failed it once before, so its a retake. Was the first test I ever failed in my WHOLE life! When I got the results, I was sobbing in the lobby..when DH came to pick me up, he thought I was mugged or something the way I was carrying on lol.

These tests aren't cheap either..$205 to take it..and its over a whole textbook! Oh lordy! At least I have something to keep my mind off of symptom spotting (yeah right)


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nope its not.
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> I am getting older by the minute, so I am hoping it will be soon. DH is almost 37. All I want is to feel complete. And complete our family, but I guess my body isnt ready just yet.
> 
> Are you testing everyday?

yeah I feel it just gives me something to do while I'm stuck waiting I can't just do nothing til i find out whether or not I'm pregnant!! 

got a :bfn: today but then I knew I would cos it's only 7dpo! didnt expect to get a positive today


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd be testing everyday too! lol


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks brandy lol least i know i'm not crazy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, of course not!

How's your day gone?


----------



## Nessicle

Just been a bit of an emotional wreck today just feel like crying constantly today! 

Was shattered this afternoon had to go fora 2 hour nap! 

How was your day darling?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You sound so pregnant lol...sorry you're having a rough time tho :hugs:

My day has been good..we had a bbq and watched American Idol..my guilty pleasure lol


----------



## Nessicle

Brandy gosh i hope so otherwise I am one emotional wreck for no reason ha ha ha !! 

My OH won't watch anything like Idol or X Factor (idol equivalent over in England) I am watching Dancing on Ice which yep you guessed it ice skating lol but it's british celebs learning to ice skate and competing each week - about the only reality programme he'll let me watch ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww he's no fun! lol..DH doesn't usually like reality tv either..but I only have a few shows I like..and only one reality, so he can survive.

Aww love your profile pic..you're so pretty!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nice to see a close up Ness:)

She does sound preggo Brandy.


----------



## meeshey

hey beautiful ladies, sorry i have been away for so long... hated the whole waiting game to ovulate...lol! am now (according to fertility friend) - highly fertile..BD'd last thursday CD8 and today CD11 and will aim to BD again tonight... lol! then symptom spotting! hurrah!

hope you're all well... am going to catch up on the last 40 or so pages... doh! can anyone update me on the regulars??

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, I am like that every time I dont get above a C with testing. I have 2-4 classes every 9 weeks. I feel stressed. I wanna pull my hair out.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Brandy! Yeah thought I'd change it Shannon like to mix it up a bit!

Yeah my OH is mean when it comes to the remote - unless it's football he's not interested lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Well some have ovulated or about too. Kayla just had AF.

Me.. I havent ovulated I dont think.:(

Fingers crossed for you Michelle


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Brandy! Yeah thought I'd change it Shannon like to mix it up a bit!

Yeah my OH is mean when it comes to the remote - unless it's football he's not interested lol


----------



## shaerichelle

A picture from this weekend

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4338671930_064cbf73ee.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

lol we dont have cable here. We actually dont watch much but hulu and netflix.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful pic! Looks so peaceful :)

Hmm, my spotting is still going..been light pink all day..now it's brown. I'm weirded out as Ive never ever had this at OV time. Yikes!

Gonna go shower and be back in a bit!


----------



## meeshey

ok, caught up on 10 pages worth!

Nessicle - you are soooo preggo!! i would also be testing every day if I had your symptoms!
and the pink on the toilet paper... keeping fingers crossed for you. and DH will not let me even watch dancing on ice!! lol! have to sky plus it to be able to watch it! lol!


Shannon - beautiful photos... you live in such a lovely area. Its miserable and drizzly here, with supposedly more snow on the way. Hows you? Have you ovulated? or still not sure? I had big temp spike today higher than its been all cycle so may ovulate today?! going to do an OPK in the morning and see what that says.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, I hope you get answers from the docs office. Can you get the answers for the allergy testing?


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Beautiful pic! Looks so peaceful :)
> 
> Hmm, my spotting is still going..been light pink all day..now it's brown. I'm weirded out as Ive never ever had this at OV time. Yikes!
> 
> Gonna go shower and be back in a bit!

Its probably old blood. pink and brown usually is. Our bodies are crazy!

Thanks thats the atlantic ocean:)

Enjoy your shower.


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> ok, caught up on 10 pages worth!
> 
> Nessicle - you are soooo preggo!! i would also be testing every day if I had your symptoms!
> and the pink on the toilet paper... keeping fingers crossed for you. and DH will not let me even watch dancing on ice!! lol! have to sky plus it to be able to watch it! lol!
> 
> 
> Shannon - beautiful photos... you live in such a lovely area. Its miserable and drizzly here, with supposedly more snow on the way. Hows you? Have you ovulated? or still not sure? I had big temp spike today higher than its been all cycle so may ovulate today?! going to do an OPK in the morning and see what that says.

She sounds it doesnt she?

Thank you. I live pretty much right on the ocean. I love it here. Its sunny out, but let me tell you it was freezing when I took that! Snow... I am sick of it, but apparently we havent had any wacky weather like some of the US. I either ovulated not to far after AF ending like CD10 or not yet. I had O pains for a few days there and lots of CM and now its weird. Oh I hope you ovulate today:) OPK werent positive for me :( I hope you get a positive.:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks meeshy I really hope so lol just sat playing wii with the OH I'm beating him at archery! Not got many symptoms tonight excpt tummy feels tight and sore but were just sat down not doing much! 

Shannon that picture is awesome!! I'd buy your pics for my house!!


----------



## Nessicle

Brandy Hun I hope you get an answer to what the blood is x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks Ness. 

I am going to post some of my designs for his business I am doing for school


----------



## meeshey

its really bizarre coz i havent felt OV pains, like normal, maybe been to distracted to notice. Also had thrush which is bugging me and dont want to take medication just in case it messes with my reproductive system. Got advice that thrush wont stop you getting pregnant. Also on fertility friend went from red (not fertile) to green (probably fertile) with the addition of my temp today (high!) got no amber warning lol! If I have ovulated today, that will be CD11.


----------



## Nessicle

Get plenty of :sex: in meeshey catch that eggy!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Michelle.. plenty of BD. :sex: :sex:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahhhh feels nice to have a shower lol.

Yep, I agree..lots of BD meeshey, just in case!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Brandy, I see your face:) your pretty too:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thought I'd share :D It was a more somber pic..I love photography but don't have many pics of myself..as I'm the one behind the lens usually!


----------



## meeshey

wow brandy is that you?? all sultry! and B - E - A - utiful! HB is playing xbox right now... might go and pounce... lol... my brother in law lives with us but he's at his girlfriends tonight, BD in the lounge with the background music of modern warfare 2. lol... now if we conceive right now, what do i tell my child in the future how they were conceived?!!! lololol... right.... seductive glances.... touching my hair... im off to pounce...!!!


----------



## meeshey

denied.
lol.
he says later. lol lol lol.

Modern warfare 1 Michelle 0


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha you're too cute meeshey! Happy BD'ing! And thanks for the compliment :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> denied.
> lol.
> he says later. lol lol lol.
> 
> Modern warfare 1 Michelle 0

BURN! I'd say make him wait for days now..but that only hurts you lol.


----------



## meeshey

he's now worried... and has promised we will do it tonight! am not working tomorrow or Tuesday so plenty of time.

HB " you can't just say now I want sex - im not ready"

lol. chuckle chuckle chuckle.


----------



## molly85

Sounds like our house holdmeeshy runescape 1 jo 0 exceptfor when hes at workwhich is constantly Ahhhhhh.

Good evening ladies.
I have justslept throughall of sunday and now have to beup at 5am for a 14 hour working day.
How are we all?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya Molly..14 hr shift? Jeez..I remember those days!


----------



## shaerichelle

I love it too. Usually I am as well, until my hubby just bought himself one.. a leica one..its nice.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I have to do homework so I am in and out of here.

Jo a 14 hour shift ick

Shannon 0 Laptop 1 million lol


----------



## shaerichelle

sheesh basketball and then stupid bowl .. and my poor hw is not working.


----------



## molly85

I lovemy job just have no energy for it right now.


----------



## shaerichelle

I bet its rewarding. 

lol
I have no energy for nothing.


----------



## molly85

Yep my OH doesn't quite understand as I look ok. I'm used to it. Glandular feaver just went on forever and now theres thisweird lood count thing ahhhhh. Just want energy back


----------



## jelliebabie

hey how come no one said i was b e a u t i ful lol, am not addin my photos again, kiddin!! Shannon my favourite girlie, im fine thanks for asking! Had a penny sizes spot of brown blood on my nicknocks taday, tmi lOl. Hoping its a good sign but had no other symptoms lol. Am either 5 or 6 dpo ish. 

Xxx


----------



## molly85

Ohhh finger crossed Jellie.
Let's go for a very american comment we are all beautiful.  I'm british I'm no good at that


----------



## shaerichelle

Why do you think your energy is so low?


----------



## molly85

It's never been great since I was a teenager.I generally go at things 110% then burnout. I need to get fit and speek to the Doctor about this TSH level if it's that it makes sence it's normal and meds will sort it out. if notjust try getting healthy will help I'm sure


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey how come no one said i was b e a u t i ful lol, am not addin my photos again, kiddin!! Shannon my favourite girlie, im fine thanks for asking! Had a penny sizes spot of brown blood on my nicknocks taday, tmi lOl. Hoping its a good sign but had no other symptoms lol. Am either 5 or 6 dpo ish.
> 
> Xxx

But you are Diane:) Havent I told you before?

Ohhh maybe its IB?

I am so bumming I have no idea whats going on with my body:cry: was just in ttc after a loss. some woman O not to long after a loss. One was cd5 and she was pregnant...:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> It's never been great since I was a teenager.I generally go at things 110% then burnout. I need to get fit and speek to the Doctor about this TSH level if it's that it makes sence it's normal and meds will sort it out. if notjust try getting healthy will help I'm sure

Its the Thyroid hormone?

If so that could potentially cause a lot of things like you are experiencing..


----------



## meeshey

You are beautiful no matter what they say 
Words can't bring you down 
You are beautiful in every single way 
Yes, words can't bring you down 
Don't you bring me down today... 
just for you jellie x


----------



## molly85

Ohhh Shannon panic not. You'll get there saysthe woman running before she can walk. You to are like rabbits asthe dead OH says if you throw enough balls at enough coconuts you'llwin a fish. I did tell him you loose the fish but nevermind


----------



## molly85

Awww meeshy that is very sweet


----------



## molly85

Yep I have looked it up I'll post the NHS link in a momentit's the very last page that worrys me


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Ohhh Shannon panic not. You'll get there saysthe woman running before she can walk. You to are like rabbits asthe dead OH says if you throw enough balls at enough coconuts you'llwin a fish. I did tell him you loose the fish but nevermind


lol, you would think I would have been pregnant 10 times by now.

My DH keeps attacking me today. UGH. I am so:sleep::sleep::haha: He is the rabbit lately.. I just follow him..:haha:
So I will just cross my fingers I have ovulated already


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Yep I have looked it up I'll post the NHS link in a momentit's the very last page that worrys me

Send me the link..

My mom and brother have it.. its not much to worry about. and its better to have answer..

have you gained weight? You said you were tired since you were a teen? Anything else weird?


----------



## molly85

There no way on earth you 2 will have missed it


----------



## shaerichelle

Well mine thing is I might have not ovulated... but I have no clue.. as I had on CD6 CM and blood and I have never had that before. and it was alot until about CD 14 and I have been dry. I dont know. With the loss it could be different :shrug:


----------



## molly85

it's prob best to lie back think of good things and hope for the best and forget about o'ing and stuff. The Doctor did that stop stressing thing with me. lol.


Here we go it's the side effects that worried me.
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Thyroid-under-active/pages/introduction.aspx?url=pages/what-is-it.aspx


----------



## Nessicle

crikey ladies only been a few hours and lots to catch up on! 

how is everyone tonight?! i'll be glad to go to bed feeling wiped!


----------



## Nessicle

molly my mum has an underactive thyroid if you have any quesitons??


----------



## shaerichelle

i am as well. Been on the couch all day..:(


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey girls! i gots my bunnies! :) they're brothers super cute the browns my fav super funny even tho the white ones too cute its more skittish! no names yet letting sam name em! k well im off to go watch the super bowl and eat PIZZZAAAAA :happydance: cya!
 



Attached Files:







bunnies2 022edit.jpg
File size: 104.9 KB
Views: 0









bunnies2 032edit.jpg
File size: 133.5 KB
Views: 1









bunnies 013edit.jpg
File size: 173.4 KB
Views: 0









bunnies 017edit.jpg
File size: 131.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nessicle

bless suppose its god to have lazy days sometimes!


----------



## Nessicle

awwww your bunnies are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> it's prob best to lie back think of good things and hope for the best and forget about o'ing and stuff. The Doctor did that stop stressing thing with me. lol.
> 
> 
> Here we go it's the side effects that worried me.
> https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Thyroid-under-active/pages/introduction.aspx?url=pages/what-is-it.aspx

Im not stressing just want to make sure my body is ok.:(

Oh dont worry. My mom had it for at least 10 years. She got on medication that had to adjust it many times... then she started taking iodine:) My hubby said eat seaweed, sorry I couldnt do it :nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla how cute! How are you feeling?


----------



## molly85

Nessicle my levels are TSH 8.7 and Free T4 10.5 I think fromwhat I can tell this is subclinical butnot sure.Amcalling doctor tomorrow as this all came about through my allergy testing and he hadn't seen theresults the other day. Any thoughts?


----------



## jelliebabie

wowsa kayla, they are cute bunny wabbits! Hope thats not the two boys goc promised u or ur gonna get preggo with a girl lmao!
Shannon babe, dont worry, ur time is near. And mEeshey, that poem touched me, thanks ur a babe. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Nessicle my levels are TSH 8.7 and Free T4 10.5 I think fromwhat I can tell this is subclinical butnot sure.Amcalling doctor tomorrow as this all came about through my allergy testing and he hadn't seen theresults the other day. Any thoughts?

I know the TSH is high, mine was way lower than that and normal:) I think a 1-2 is normal.

Let me talk with hubby later see if there is anything you can do incase you dont get an answer tomorrow.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> wowsa kayla, they are cute bunny wabbits! Hope thats not the two boys goc promised u or ur gonna get preggo with a girl lmao!
> Shannon babe, dont worry, ur time is near. And mEeshey, that poem touched me, thanks ur a babe. Xx

Trying not too... Even though my temps are weird I think I have already Ovulated...

Where are you Diane again? I know you were close to me.. POAS yet :haha::haha:


----------



## meeshey

awww...wabbits!! toooo cuuuuute....


----------



## shaerichelle

What do you girls think about this business card Sorry its so small!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4338419491_6ba172b161_o.jpg


----------



## meeshey

looks nice, did you design it? v professional - clear and to the point.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I did. I am designing four things at once for school. Pulling my hair out lol


----------



## molly85

Very official.
Soz I have bunny nightmare no small furrys in our house. Except the dog and maybe a cat. Would like somefish very calming.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I love fish used to have some. Soon I hope we will have one.


----------



## molly85

i want a nice 3-4 ft aquarium but they are lots of work to clean
with a janitor fishanf colourful 1s


----------



## shaerichelle

I grew up with Oscar fish ,, My dads tank was 55 gal. My dad cleaned it for hours lol


----------



## molly85

Yeah myunclehas on the was 6x2x4 ft noidea how much waterwas in it but seemed like a pool.lots of yellow and blue fish.
How doIget my ticker to show?


----------



## shaerichelle

Go to your your profile and edit signature and put it in there. make sure you click the mountain thing for the picture.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon thats me going into cd21, promised no poas till valen x day at least, thatll be cd 27. Praying for no more false positives babe. Hope u get ur babba this month chick. Oh, and the card design lookd fabby, very pro

Just beware of puttin ur phne number on here, there r sum weirdo stalkers about lol xx


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite girlies am shattered, love and hugs to u all n sweet dreams xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im not worried about the phone number lol. We will have it on a website lol. Its my hubbies cell:haha:

Oh I am praying for you too.. crossing my fingers valentines day is soon!


----------



## Eskimobabys

thanks y'all shannon im feeling tried.. but okay nice card btw! i love fish tanks they are VERY calming :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies

Had a nice temp rise this morning!!! Yay! So I def ov'd when I thought I did..so glad.

Have a major sore throat and stuffy nose tho..argh. I'm always the last to catch the cold and have it the longest. It's 7 am..I'm up early to get kiddo off to school. So sleepy!

Kayla, your bunnies are so very cute!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my peaches! 

You all ok today? 

Well 8dpo and :bfn: with fmu but I know it's still very early so expected that.

Nothing major symptoms wise 

-bit of nausea
-gassy
-headache and stuffy nose
-gums bleeding on right side of mouth and they're quite sore

had no more discharge since the creamy yellow tinged stuff at about 2/3dpo but I have had thrush all weekend which can make you very dry inside! Plus I heard thrush can be an earl pregnancy symptom too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, it can be! So you're still very much in the game, in spite of bfn. It's very early days. xo

I just woke up again..had gone back to bed when DD went to school. Feeling totally crappy. Ugh. 

But still very excited for this cycle..I think we timed BD just right..hoping the lil swimmers did what they were supposed to do!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Brandy! I'm hoping I will still get my :bfn: still got a few days til the witch is due to show her face so that's comforting lol!

Aww well maybe you're experiencing the Early Pregnancy Factor Brandy like I did?! I swear to you 2 dpo I started feeling 'different' although it remains to be seen if that was justified or not he he !!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I sure hope so..for both of us! :D

I need to get to studying..I always find myself on here every hour or so lol...but I'm allowed to take breaks, right?! hehe


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I'm at work.....so far haven't done any work....

I've been to the toilet and there's more watery light pink stuff on the toilet paper and having cramping like AF is gonna come! The witch isn't due til 14th though so know it's not AF!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awesome!!!! I bet it's IB! If it is, you should get your positive in 2-3 days..might take a little longer tho, as you know, everyone is different. I'm sure you'll be testing everyday haha..but don't let it get you down if you don't see a BFP just yet. 

eeeek so excited for you!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Brandy honey!!

I've been having what I think is the IB since Friday! Friday's was watery light pink like today but not as much as today, Saturday nothing much and then Sunday a little bit and then more today so think the eggy (if it is that) has been burrowing away for a few days lol! 

I've got a FRER and some Superdrug own brands which I'll use to test before the FRER....eeek the next few days are gonna kill me!


----------



## jelliebabie

vanessa you are pregnant, i just hope its a sticky bean for u girlie!
Everyone else hello x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beanie must be burrowing for life in there! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you jellie!! You lot are getting me excited!! I'm sat here with a grin on my face at work (yes supposed to be working lol) and I'm getting funny looks he he!!

Love your avatar Jellie that's awesome!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Jellie :D


----------



## Nessicle

oooh look at your avatar brandy you foxy chick!!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Beanie must be burrowing for life in there! :happydance:

just been to pee for the third time in about 2 hours lol and there was more lol god this beanie must be getting in there real good!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! :blush: thanks

Yikes, sounds like it! Burrow deep, lil one


----------



## jelliebabie

hi peacelovebaby, shanny babe, kim, jo,, kayla xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nessie, thats me n my boy buddie at a show last year. Im so envious of u u preggo biatch, lol kiddin, obv im delighted xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So cool

I never learned to ride a horse..was kicked by one when I was little and have been terrified of them since!


----------



## inkdchick

peace love baby , i wondered if you could help me i just cant seem to get a ticker going on my posts , could you explain how please, thanks ,Tina


----------



## shaerichelle

morning girlies. I'm laying in bed peeved. Cd 19 low temp still. Either my temp isn't showing ovulation or it's gonna be a long while before it happens. I did experience a couple of twinges like last pregnancy last night.. Who knows


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

inkdchick said:


> peace love baby , i wondered if you could help me i just cant seem to get a ticker going on my posts , could you explain how please, thanks ,Tina

Do you have a ticker created? If not, you can go to a site like lilypie.com and create one. Once you've done that, you will see at the end of making it, they will give you an option of which links to use, highlight and copy the "ubbc and bb code"..

Then go to your "user cp" area..click on "edit signature" and paste that code into the space provided. Then try "save signature"...hope it works out!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> morning girlies. I'm laying in bed peeved. Cd 19 low temp still. Either my temp isn't showing ovulation or it's gonna be a long while before it happens. I did experience a couple of twinges like last pregnancy last night.. Who knows

Morning, Shannon xo

So weird..your chart isn't showing OV..so I really don't know! I hope it's soon for you..the waiting is horrible


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks nessie, thats me n my boy buddie at a show last year. Im so envious of u u preggo biatch, lol kiddin, obv im delighted xx

aww he's a lovely boy!! Do you do many shows?? my cousins used to do dressage when they were little - we could never afford horses so I was always jealous although now I'm quite scared of horses cos they are huge some of them!!

he he thanks jellie :flower:

hey it's not positive til I see those two lovely lines anyway, I'm feeling pretty nervous now!! still getting small amounts of watery light pink when I wipe, been to the loo about 5 times today already!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> morning girlies. I'm laying in bed peeved. Cd 19 low temp still. Either my temp isn't showing ovulation or it's gonna be a long while before it happens. I did experience a couple of twinges like last pregnancy last night.. Who knows

Morning Shannon! (well 1.10pm over here :haha:) 

ooh what if you've caught an eggy sooner than expected? They say women who have recently been pregnant are mega fertile.....


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> morning girlies. I'm laying in bed peeved. Cd 19 low temp still. Either my temp isn't showing ovulation or it's gonna be a long while before it happens. I did experience a couple of twinges like last pregnancy last night.. Who knows
> 
> Morning, Shannon xo
> 
> So weird..your chart isn't showing OV..so I really don't know! I hope it's soon for you..the waiting is horribleClick to expand...

Oh yes it is! I am getting so mad.:growlmad: DH is all over me so I guess when I O it will still be good timing :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> morning girlies. I'm laying in bed peeved. Cd 19 low temp still. Either my temp isn't showing ovulation or it's gonna be a long while before it happens. I did experience a couple of twinges like last pregnancy last night.. Who knows
> 
> Morning Shannon! (well 1.10pm over here :haha:)
> 
> ooh what if you've caught an eggy sooner than expected? They say women who have recently been pregnant are mega fertile.....Click to expand...

Im thinking I did. I have read that woman are mega fertile.. and some of them ovulate earlier than expected. Although my temps arent telling me:( Last month my coverline was 97.3. I thought it was the new thermometer and that was the reason for the high temps..maybe not..:haha::wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh Shannon I hope it means you've ov'd early and you've caught a beanie!!! That would be so awesome for you!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Ooh Shannon I hope it means you've ov'd early and you've caught a beanie!!! That would be so awesome for you!!!

Well on CD 6 when I was still bleeding I had lots of CM at the end with a little blood and honestly I have never had that before..It was EWCM lol and of course I just figured it out.. then around cd 10 I was having ovulation pain..:wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

I had ov pain from just before ov and then up to 4dpo so maybe it's just residual ov pain?

Great to see a new pic Shannon you hottie!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Ness. Thats what hubby says too.

I think we all are going to have cute babies:)

Well the girls in TTC after a loss said they all had wacky cycles and O ed way late:cry: 

I have an appt be back later

Jellie babe.. Where are you? You need to give me your email so I can bug you!


----------



## Nessicle

well your DH is right! He has one hot lady!! 

yeah from what I've read from the other girls who have unfortunately not had a sticky bean their cycles were all over too. 

see you soon then chuckie egg x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, you sexy mama! 

Hopefully you O'd early..but like you said, theres just no way to really know yet. Fx'd as usual for you and everyone on here!

My spotting has nearly stopped..that was odd. CM has turned creamy now, so another post-ov predictor there for me. C'mon 2ww..hurry up and get over with!


----------



## Nessicle

I don't evny you starting the 2ww now...glad I'm half way through lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls thanks:blush:

I just got back from counseling. I am taking a month off from school next month :wohoo:

Anyways. How long does spermies stay inside. I dont know if I finally have EWCM or if its just spermies, but my tatas are hurting too.. I am so confused! 

Wish we all lived closer together lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I want to be in the 2ww or am I, :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

I know it would be fab if we all lived close by!! 

I hope you are in the tww!! If we both have :bfp:'s we can be bump buddies!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

That would be awesome... I want a bump durn it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Me toooooo!

Wish we could hang out hehe. That'd be awesome..we have so much in common.

My cold is annoying me now..can't breathe thru my nose. Appetite is out of this world right now too..oh man. Similar to PMS. I was supposed to have a "down day" which is part of my alternate day dieting..but couldn't do it..been snacking all day lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol.. I am always hungry with my diet. I never get full off of a meal!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm cramping...weird..


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm cramping...weird..

I am too. And im exhuasted all of a sudden and I know I slept. and my bbs are sore:wacko::sleep:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, sounds good..I hope..?!

I need to get back to studying..but I'll be in and out. xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I am going to take a nap.. I never freaking nap!
 
Enjoy studying!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wont! lol..but enjoy napping :D


----------



## Nessicle

OMG girls sounds good!! cramping and sore boobies bring on some :bfp:s!! 

i've just been for tea at the out-laws and it was yummy - the thing is I could eat it again lol, just come home and had two gluten free chocolate biscuits ha ha!! 

Still having cramping and got back ache and feel so tired I could go to bed right now but it's only 7pm over here - far too early for bed!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm in bed lol it's 2:20 here... Mmmm chocolatte biscuts sound so good! I just ate and I'm starving. I can't sleep lol overtired.


----------



## Nessicle

that's what i was like yesterday when i went for my afternoon nap - overtired 

I may have to get a bath and get in bed early too!!


----------



## shaerichelle

You are so preggo!:)

I just checked my cervix.. creamy CM. Not ewcm. must have been spermies.

I did OPK its lighter than this am. 

I feel so crazy.


----------



## Nessicle

well if it's getting lighter then you sound like you :sex: at exactly the right time!!

I keep thinking I can't be preggo even though i have all these symptoms and the watery light pink on the toilet tissue but I think that's pretty normal do you think?


----------



## shaerichelle

Some gals have the IB bleeding/spotting for days..:)


I hope I caught the eggie sigh. I am so exhausted and it wasnt all day.. just came about.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You both sound preggo.

I was studying and found myself feeling AF-like cramps..and then I was like "NO..I'm imagining this" lol.

Its way too early to have any symptoms anyways, for me. Must be post-O cramps..if those exist.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You both sound preggo.
> 
> I was studying and found myself feeling AF-like cramps..and then I was like "NO..I'm imagining this" lol.
> 
> Its way too early to have any symptoms anyways, for me. Must be post-O cramps..if those exist.

I would think anytime we have hormone changes there is a possibility.

I am having all to familiar symptoms.. lol.. I havent told hubby, but he looked at me and said wow you look tired all of a sudden lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Observant hubby lol.

Wish you could get some rest, being so tired.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Observant hubby lol.
> 
> Wish you could get some rest, being so tired.

Yes he is sometimes! lol

Me too! Have to get my son in 10 minutes and run to the store, ick!:sleep::sleep::coffee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm sleepy now..but it's 10:30 pm almost. I still have to study a couple more hrs. Yawwwwwwwn.

So don't want to. Might just go to bed and then stay up in the morning when I sent DD to school. Hmm decisions lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grr double post


----------



## shaerichelle

Lol I would sleep. 
I am better during the day after 11-3 or after 8pm-10 for homework. otherwise it doesnt get done lol

Id rather it be 10pm and I be tired! lol

Hubby and I are going on a 4 day vacation in the end of March we hope lol I need a break. We were just talking about me getting on BCP to get pregnant. that is what happened for me to have my son. If it doesnt happen this cycle thats what I am doing I cant take this crap anymore 65 day cycles and my cycles being weird. Its been 6 months and 3 cycles.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wish we could delete double posts!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's good thinking..BCP to regulate then get pregnant. But hey, you won't need to, cuz THIS is your cycle :D

So after reading, I think I'm really 3 dpo! Further than I thought lol..cuz I had an "ovulation" dip..and FF says if you're lucky enough to have such a dip, you normally O on that day. !!! 
I just want my crosshairs so I can see it on the chart.


----------



## shaerichelle

it would be lovely to be my cycle. Did 2 mo bcp to get preggo with ds. First try :)

I know what you mean about crosshairs. Lol I pray for them everyday. Stared at my chart..today. I don't see o dip:(


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Some gals have the IB bleeding/spotting for days..:)
> 
> 
> I hope I caught the eggie sigh. I am so exhausted and it wasnt all day.. just came about.

i've had it since Friday but noticeable on a tissue more today. still having cramping and sharp twinges and my stomach feels so bloated and sore! when I lean forward my tummy feels so heavy low down 

i hope you caught the eggie your symptoms sound really promising!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just remember, not everyone has a pre-o dip. The post-o spike is much more common!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well..I am gonna crash for now. I'm excited to wake up and temp lol. This 2ww is already torture!

G'night lovelies xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy. ..Lol I was excited to temp.

Ness, yup that sounds familiar:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow where are you all at?


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies...I havent been on in a few weeks. Actually since I introduced myself! lol! I should be o'ing tomorrow so we have been covering all of our bases around here!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats on o ing... I still dont know if I did.

Im going crazy over it :wacko:

right now I am having the same symptoms as I did with the last pregnancy..


----------



## jaimad

If you are having the same s/s as the last time then I would think that is good! When is AF due for you?


----------



## shaerichelle

I had af 1.21 the day I lost the baby... My temps arent showing that I have ovulated:(


----------



## jaimad

Ok now I remember! You changed your pic so I didnt recognize you! I hope that I dont get off this cycle because of the chemical. I am thinking I should O tomorrow but who knows. I dont temp I just use the cbfm. I have been o'ing on cd13 & 14 or cd14 & 15 but havent got it yet. Now im nervous.


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont be nervous. Sometimes after a chemical you can O right away too... Everyone is different.


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG I forgot earlier I looked down and there was a wet spot on my nipple part again. I just ignore it and went along.. and just now I saw some liquid on my nipple...

What is going on?!?!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Callie..

So I am doing homework and cant stop crying. ugh


----------



## jaimad

Oh no what is the nip thing all about? Have you ever had that before? Maybe it has something to do with the chemical?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I had that right before my bfp last time. Ugh.


----------



## jaimad

That could be a good thing then!


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so that means I would have ovulated around CD10 which I thought wasnt possible but I guess is after a chemical. Its just weird.


----------



## jaimad

I have gotten high peak days on my cbfm for the last 2 days so I am praying that eggie shows soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

I would be having lots of :sex: means your probably fertile..:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mornin ladies...*yawwwwn*

I got crosshairs..yay! lol. Woke up at 5 am, just cuz I was excited to temp..then went back to sleep till 7..so hope that didn't mess me up too much.

Gah I'm so tired..have a headache too. And I have to stay up this morning! Argh

Shannon, you're sounding very pregnant!

Jaimad, welcome, again! I don't think I met you the first time you introduced yourself. Hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## jaimad

Yes we have been :sex: for the last 2 days now! I am going to use the Soft cups the next time we dtd & hopefully that will help!


----------



## jaimad

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Mornin ladies...*yawwwwn*
> 
> I got crosshairs..yay! lol. Woke up at 5 am, just cuz I was excited to temp..then went back to sleep till 7..so hope that didn't mess me up too much.
> 
> Gah I'm so tired..have a headache too. And I have to stay up this morning! Argh
> 
> Shannon, you're sounding very pregnant!
> 
> Jaimad, welcome, again! I don't think I met you the first time you introduced yourself. Hope you catch that eggy!


Thank you! I hope I peak tomorrow!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So funny that for us TTC ladies, "hope I peak" means something so different haha. :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girlies!

well I had lots of cramping yesterday (8dpo) and some watery light pink on the toilet tissue when I wiped and then this morning (9dpo) went to the toilet for a number 2 (sorry girls!) and when I wiped instead of the watery light pink on the tissue is was more of an orangey light red - not loads of it but there when I wiped. I'm still having cramping and felt nauseous this morning but better now I've eaten. 

I did some googling and I think this is still IB - think it was orangey cos it was mixed with CM and turned the light red more orangey??

Shannon how you feeling today?

Brandy - hope you have fun temping this month!!


----------



## Nessicle

the spotting has gone back to light pink now!!! must just have been cos it was mixed with CM or FMU!! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Def sounds like IB! I have read that some women have it for several days. I hope this is for you xo

I'm feeling quite crampy..I'm scared to be hopeful as it's sooo early. But can't deny the feeling now!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Brandy I hope so too - did another test with smu as one of the girls in the softcups thread had recommended them over FRER's as they're more sensitive and it's still :bfn: but if I'm still having IB then it'd be too early anyway I suppose! 

I had cramping from about 2/3dpo so fx for you honey!!! xxxx


----------



## portablechick

Ness - try not to test yet - if u still getting IB it'll take a day or two to get the Hcg levels. I reckon still sounding good tho - got it all crossed for you.

Jeez it is hard - i held my morning pee in for ages this morning while pondering to POAS or not!

Went for not! Cos BFN are ROTTEN


----------



## Nessicle

thank you portable chick - I' 10dpo tomorrow but got plenty of tests to see me through my poas addiction! 

It is hard though especially when you get :bfn: even though you know you're gonna get a :bfn: with it being too early! 

How many dpo are you portablechick?


----------



## portablechick

Ness - -
reckon i'm 10dpo also - pretty low on symptoms tho. My CP feels very high but as this is first month paying it much attention i'm not sure if thats just normal for me or not???

When you gonna test again?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Portable..10 dpo, still very early days. Glad you waited..as getting that BFN is disheartening, no matter if you're expecting it or not!


----------



## portablechick

I dont want any more BFN as i have tormented myself that last few months! My DH thinks i'm getting obsessed (which i am) so trying to hang back a bit. It soooo hard he already has a son who lives with us at weekends so think he not got the baby hunger as strong as i do!!!!

ps i by hunger - i would never actually eat a baby!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! I got the baby hunger too...Have one DD who is now 10 yrs old..huge age gap, but we are all wanting #2 so so so badly!!


----------



## Nessicle

yep I second that Brandy lol!! I just can't help poas! 

portablechick - not been checking my cervix position so I can't really comment on that but I've had tons of symptoms (check my journal if you like! :D) today haven't got many except dizzy spells now and then, tired and cramping and nausea this morning

Will probably test every day now til AF is due to be honest, I just want to know as early as possible cos I'm impatient!!


----------



## portablechick

was just checkin u out Peace! I c ur a nurse too - do u think this helps make u an extra bit crazy? I used to work in gynae - so have always been obsessed with wots goin on down there! to much knowledge is a dangerous thing!

My dh is actually from SA too - c we r practically family!

Does ur ten year old know you ttc? my step son keeps askin about it cos his mum told him we'll prob have one soon! I am very much playin it down tho


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's so cool! 

And yes, being a nurse, I think makes me a little extra crazy haha. I worked in Labor & Delivery for years and want to be a midwife, so I'm especially obsessed with babies and such!

My daughter does know that we are trying...she asks me every single night "mama, do you know if you're pregnant yet?" lol..I'm always telling her, not yet..it takes time, baby.

She's so great with our little niece and nephews..she will be a wonderful big sister, and a huge help to me!


----------



## portablechick

Ness 
u so brave - i to am soo impatient but a big chicken this month wen it comes to POAS. Mind u Ness - if u dont get ur BFP i will be diappointed never mind you!!! Wot do our bodies think they are playing at, giving us symptoms, then BFN


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd bet money that Nessie is knocked up!


----------



## Nessicle

aww brandy she sounds like she's gonna be such a great older sister!! I can't imagine what it's like being extra crazy he he it's bad enough now lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I gotta go study a bit more..will be back later lol :D


----------



## Nessicle

portablechick said:


> Ness
> u so brave - i to am soo impatient but a big chicken this month wen it comes to POAS. Mind u Ness - if u dont get ur BFP i will be diappointed never mind you!!! Wot do our bodies think they are playing at, giving us symptoms, then BFN

:haha: i know I'm terrible - I've always been impatient though I just can't wait for anything! I know if I get a :bfn: I will be very disappointed but hey it's on cycle 1 ttc so I can hardly feel too bad when some ladies on here are on cycle 12 and onwards!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'd bet money that Nessie is knocked up!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## portablechick

Jeez Ness sounds like we could be running a book on you!
I rem my first month ttc i actually kept checking even during and after my period as it had come early and maybe, just maybe i was having the mother of all IB!!!

What a toot i am!

well got a run - - but Ness, i will def be keepin an eye out for u! Sending all the luck of the irish to you x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: :rofl: ha ha ha if I don't get my :bfp: then I won't be poas constantly in the 2ww that's for sure!! 

Thank you for the luck of the irish - i need it! 

Speak soon and luck and dust to you too xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DD is home from school. She's got a few boys that want to "ask her out"...she's 10! Crazy kids. I said tell them she's not allowed to...ever.

lol


----------



## Nessicle

awww I always remember having 'boyfriends' in primary school we were always too scared to hold hands lol I remember going out with a boy for 3 minutes before dumping him when I was 10 he he!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's too cute..she's all stressed over which one to choose and trying to avoid hurting the others' feelings. Oh what a life lol.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha aww when life used to be so simpley hey?..........sigh!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep..and now here we are obsessing over cramps and cm hehe.


----------



## shaerichelle

morning. 
brandy don't think I can be preggo with my temp being like it is. Today it was 97.3:( that's low for me. Your dd sounds so cute. There is a boy at school that flirts with ny stepdaughter..makes me wanna cry. I can't wait to someday tell all the kids we are preego. Dh held me while I cired last night. I hate my body playing tricks on me.

ness..you my dear sound preggo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, sorry hun :hugs: It's just not fair what our bodies do to us sometimes :(

I think you are still waiting to Ovulate. Doesn't look like its happened just yet on your chart..but the bright side is, you haven't missed the eggy! Keep BD'ing as much as you can till you get that spike. It is probably delayed due to the MC. :hugs: We'll help you through this. Sending you lots of warm love.


----------



## shaerichelle

Unfortunately I think I am still too. Maybe my boob leaked cause hormones are changing. I have had ovary pains last night and this am. Cramps and some back pain and of course cant for get the sore breasts.. I guess I can contribute this all to hormone change. 

Was playing with my chart last night. Did a low temp for today and ones that rose and it said I ovulated today.. hopefully Ill get the rise.. it basically said I will ovulate this week. lol DH says I dont believe in taking temps! Thats not a huge help for me.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy what DD name?


----------



## Nessicle

glad you're ov'ing then today Shannon at least you haven't missed that eggy girl! 

I've just sat and cried at my desk at work because I can't open a bank account....seriously hormonal lol. I hate banks - my passport is out of date by 8 days and I only have a provisional driving licence not a full driving licence and they won't accept it so won't open it. My current bank is a nightmare so wanted to change!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DD's name is Bethany.

lol Awwww Nessie..You are def hormonal..but I hear ya about all the technicalities. DH and I had to go through the visa process when we first got together..and are still dealing with it all..I'm on a temporary visa, hoping for a perm one eventually.

Passports, Drivers Licenses, Bank accounts, expiration dates..all such a pain!


----------



## Nessicle

Ugh they really are - my sister says she's never met anyone who has so much trouble with banks, mobile phone companies, etc I feel like the whole world is against me sometimes lol (feeling sorry for myself!) especially right now!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Ness. Its def hormones:) :wohoo: I am excited for you.
Who know if I am O'ing. DH wont have :sex: he says he is to busy. So I am crying. He told me to no longer talk to him about my ovulation etc.. cause its like him saying to me go get artifically inseminated. :wacko::growlmad: I usually dont say anything but something is going on with my body and I was wondering about seeing a doctor.

I like the name Bethany. My sons name is Saben(Sayben) and my stepdaughters names are Kaavya(Kaa v ya) and Harshini (Har shi ni)
If we have a girl we are thinking Lahari (La har i) Uma(after his mom) and my last name is Prabakaran. I dislike most indian boys names.. so I need to get creative like I did my son lol. 

Im gonna be packing my laundry to go to the laundry mat:wacko::growlmad:

I guess I am moody ..


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> :hugs: Ness. Its def hormones:) :wohoo: I am excited for you.
> Who know if I am O'ing. DH wont have :sex: he says he is to busy. So I am crying. He told me to no longer talk to him about my ovulation etc.. cause its like him saying to me go get artifically inseminated. :wacko::growlmad: I usually dont say anything but something is going on with my body and I was wondering about seeing a doctor.
> 
> I like the name Bethany. My sons name is Saben(Sayben) and my stepdaughters names are Kaavya(Kaa v ya) and Harshini (Har shi ni)
> If we have a girl we are thinking Lahari (La har i) Uma(after his mom) and my last name is Prabakaran. I dislike most indian boys names.. so I need to get creative like I did my son lol.
> 
> Im gonna be packing my laundry to go to the laundry mat:wacko::growlmad:
> 
> I guess I am moody ..

God I hope it's hormones lol otherwise I am one unreasonable chick!! he he 

Oooh I like Lahari!! Indian names are lovely for girls!! Saben is a lovely name too it's very unique! 

Aww sorry your DH feels that way about you talking about ovulation etc. I suppose for them it can make :sex: quite clinical but hey how to do they think we feel?! 

Perhaps buy some sexy lingerie and cook him a nice dinner get all romantic? Put a bit of romance back in to it? Not that you're not romantic anyway but it might help??:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Love the name Saben! I'm sure you'll come up with another lovely one if you have another boy :D

Nessie, lol..take a deeeeep breath. Hold it..exhaaaaaaale xo

I'm a lil moody too, I'm noticing..short tempered with everyone around here. I'm feeling like this cycle is already busto..yet have no reason to think that yet! What the heck.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Love the name Saben! I'm sure you'll come up with another lovely one if you have another boy :D
> 
> Nessie, lol..take a deeeeep breath. Hold it..exhaaaaaaale xo
> 
> I'm a lil moody too, I'm noticing..short tempered with everyone around here. I'm feeling like this cycle is already busto..yet have no reason to think that yet! What the heck.

Thank you. I would love another boy.

Me too. I am giving up on this cycle. I am about actually to give up on temping... its frustrating me more than anything, but I just purchased the VIP thing. I am pissy. I am just actually getting tired of ttc with messed up cycles. :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> God I hope it's hormones lol otherwise I am one unreasonable chick!! he he
> 
> Oooh I like Lahari!! Indian names are lovely for girls!! Saben is a lovely name too it's very unique!
> 
> Aww sorry your DH feels that way about you talking about ovulation etc. I suppose for them it can make :sex: quite clinical but hey how to do they think we feel?!
> 
> Perhaps buy some sexy lingerie and cook him a nice dinner get all romantic? Put a bit of romance back in to it? Not that you're not romantic anyway but it might help??:hugs:

It is definitely hormones lol.

Thank you... I guess I am different with names lol.

Yes for us its worse... they have no idea.

I bought some sexy lingerie for valentines.. I have like 20 pcs of lingerie lol. I get romantic with him alot. like at least every other day. So I dont know what his issue is.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have no idea what we're doing for Valentines..I wanted to do something special, but I have the stress of this test coming up..so I just don't feel into it at all. Now that ovulation is over, I haven't shown much interest. That's soooo bad of me! lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I am just going to have a candlelight dinner ready for him for when he gets home after dropping off his daughters. thats it. he can be the romantic one. I am tired of doing it. wow im pissy.

lol just give him loving lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I always love on him..random kisses and hugs. Just did! Now I feel a little better lol


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I always love on him..random kisses and hugs. Just did! Now I feel a little better lol

Aww I am not even going to try it .. I am going to stay in my own space today. Already decided. When DH is like this dont walk around him:nope:

Plus he made me feel like crap.

Wow I am tired again! argh


:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey we're almost to page 200!


Take a nap if you can..?


----------



## Nessicle

eeeexxxxhhhhhaaallllleeee aaahhhh!! 

lol maybe we're just channelling the same bad mood to each other!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> God I hope it's hormones lol otherwise I am one unreasonable chick!! he he
> 
> Oooh I like Lahari!! Indian names are lovely for girls!! Saben is a lovely name too it's very unique!
> 
> Aww sorry your DH feels that way about you talking about ovulation etc. I suppose for them it can make :sex: quite clinical but hey how to do they think we feel?!
> 
> Perhaps buy some sexy lingerie and cook him a nice dinner get all romantic? Put a bit of romance back in to it? Not that you're not romantic anyway but it might help??:hugs:
> 
> It is definitely hormones lol.
> 
> Thank you... I guess I am different with names lol.
> 
> Yes for us its worse... they have no idea.
> 
> I bought some sexy lingerie for valentines.. I have like 20 pcs of lingerie lol. I get romantic with him alot. like at least every other day. So I dont know what his issue is.Click to expand...


men are such hardwork sometimes! My OH isn't a highly sexed man so it's usually me initiating :sex: which can get tiring and sometimes we want to feel sexy and wanted right?!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness...maybe so..

Wow 200 pages is alot. I cant nap. It never works during the day unless I can barely move...


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness My DH is highly sexed. So I know its unusal for him to be this way. Yes the are hardwork.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG exactly..DH has a very low libido, so it's always me initiating..or rather waiting for him to "allow" me to initiate haha.

He shows me he loves me all day everyday, but there are times when I just want him to take control once!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woohoo! Happy 200 :D :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> OMG exactly..DH has a very low libido, so it's always me initiating..or rather waiting for him to "allow" me to initiate haha.
> 
> He shows me he loves me all day everyday, but there are times when I just want him to take control once!

ha ha EXACTLY!! Mark is so loving and affectionate but I just wanna say "for Goodness sake man up!! Pounce on me!" lol 

Shannon - I have quite a high libido so I always feel like I'm pestering him for sex :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I said "thanks" Brandy cos we need a "like" button like on Facebook! he he


----------



## shaerichelle

I have a very high one as well. It's getting frustrating. 

well since I'm feeling alittle okay. I guess I'll clean. I'm really pissy so maybe it will. Frankly..having preego symptoms like last time is torture.


----------



## Nessicle

i bet it is sweetie, try to take your mind off symptoms I know it's hard though :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

very hard.. My bbs hurt so bad I've teared up.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wish I could help you out more, Shannon :(

I hope it gets better very soon...You don't deserve such misery! 

I was just cuddling with DH on the couch, and he rubbed my tummy and asked if I've felt anything. It made me tear up..it was so sweet. I want to give him his baby so badly. *sigh*


----------



## Nessicle

awww Brandy how sweet!! 

well my cramping and watery light pink on tissue have more or less stopped now, don't feel sick or anything today but that usually happens morning and evening just really tired, and my tummy feels sore and overstretched. Also can't stop eating! Got a bit of lower back ache and peeing more frequently but I'm starting to get paranoid that I'm imagining everything now.....I had more symptoms last week lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey y'all! im trying to use my stupid monitor but its be difficult! grrr


----------



## Nessicle

lol I have no idea honey so can't offer any advice :)


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kayla..you got test strips? Wishing I had a damn monitor.
hows the bunnies.


----------



## Eskimobabys

yeah i gott them the bnnies are good my dogs think there play toys tho:dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

glad they are good wish I could help ya out


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know nothing about OPK's or monitors lol..sorry!

We just got home from walking the dog..it was a long walk. I'm really cramping now. eeek


----------



## Eskimobabys

fig it out:) yay


----------



## molly85

Hey Ladies.
You guys are so lucky wanting sexit just really doesn't bother me.
went for smearand blood testtoday and the nursesaid I was to youngfor smear and they wouldn'teven look at my test without symptomsetc. ahhhhhhh. She wasnice tho but couldn't getblood at my elbow so went formy wrist god i have had surgery and never anything so painful im sure she hit the bone and it took and age to get it out Friday I shouldfind out if I have a thyroid issue. 
Ness when areyou peeing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, finally some possible answers?

Kayla, Glad you figured it out!

Brandy, Cramping? Me too. I had some bad pain in my stomach sharp. I was glad I was laying down or else I would have ended up on the floor!

Edit: ANYONE heard from Kim?


----------



## meeshey

evening all! Now, CD13 i think today and had OV pain last night (about 2 inches up and two inches over from pubic bone, is that right?!) in bed right after BD and temp spiked today on FF.com!! dont know if thats a good thing or not. Feeling lethargic today and have some cramping.(yep, symptom spotting already!). oh the start of another 2WW, joy.

Literally had to force DH last night to BD! lol. 1am but suceeded. 

Him: You only want me for my seed.
Me: that's correct, man up.

lol. now peeling potatoes in front of the TV, DH at rugby practice for another 3 hours at least! woop. P.S am gonna pounce again tonight just for good measure... dont know whats got into me, never had a high sex drive before!

Hows y'all today?
xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, Aww how sweet. 

I know what you mean about wanting to be able to give a child. I feel like I am failing. And all honesty I am giving up hope.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Jo, hope you get some answers finally!

Wow I am REALLY cramping..wondering if I miscalculated O or something lol. I just had a McDonalds burger cuz I was craving it. So bad for the diet..oh well.

Kayla, glad you got it figured out!

lol Michelle, Ov time is def a time of increased sex drive for lots of women..heres to catching the eggy!


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> evening all! Now, CD13 i think today and had OV pain last night (about 2 inches up and two inches over from pubic bone, is that right?!) in bed right after BD and temp spiked today on FF.com!! dont know if thats a good thing or not. Feeling lethargic today and have some cramping.(yep, symptom spotting already!). oh the start of another 2WW, joy.
> 
> Literally had to force DH last night to BD! lol. 1am but suceeded.
> 
> Him: You only want me for my seed.
> Me: that's correct, man up.
> 
> lol. now peeling potatoes in front of the TV, DH at rugby practice for another 3 hours at least! woop. P.S am gonna pounce again tonight just for good measure... dont know whats got into me, never had a high sex drive before!
> 
> Hows y'all today?
> xx

Oh! Increased sex drive is an O symptom.. I am okay. lol Men think so weird. It sounds like you are in the right spot for O.:)


----------



## meeshey

For you Shannon:

There may be times when you feel
as if you have taken a million steps towards 
your dreams, and acted on your plans, only to find 
yourself in the same place that you began from.
At times like this, you must not give up.

You must continue on. Though you may feel 
lost, bewildered, and alone, continue to believe
in yourself. Do not allow discouragement and 
doubt to blur your vision and wash away
your dreams. Visualize your way beyond the 
detours, standstills, and obstacles.
You will realize your dreams. You have
worked hard and taken so many productive 
steps in a positive direction that you are bound
to succeed. Whatever the hurt of the moment
may be, it will pass. Tomorrow is always a 
new dawn. Today, you must pause, rest, catch
your breath, and then look ahead. Each step
will bring you closer to your dreams. The
rainbows and the love that you deserve are in
sight. Happiness is just around the next turn.

:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How lovely!


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Michelle thank you so much!
It is so true not with just ttc, but with my health.

again.. thank you:):hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am cramping too weird Brandy.


----------



## meeshey

you are most welcome... 

What are friends?... Friends are angels who lift us to our feet when our wings have trouble remembering how to fly. 

am in dream like fuzzy mental state today. everything has a rose tint to it. I even feel a bit euphoric (not actually high though I would hasten to add!)

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree that is what friends are!

You all are great friends:) Thank you.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm jealous haha. Enjoy it though!


----------



## meeshey

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm jealous haha. Enjoy it though!

of my euphoric high like fuzzy dreamlike state?! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Totally :D I'd prefer it over my fried-brain-over-studying state ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Id just prefet a different frame of mind.


----------



## meeshey

can u take a time out? Tell me about the weather currently Brandy... it is freezing here, I need a good SA weather report?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I've taken a couple hrs off for dinner and stuff..so will have to get back to it soon. But the weather..
...

*puts on super-meteorological type voice* very warm, not a cloud in the sky..beautiful clear night..I can see the stars! 

Oh wait, meteorologists don't get too excited about stars on the air, huh?

Well, I sure would. I love the stars :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh that sounds so nice! I am taking a mini weekend vacation!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Vacations are so fun! We are taking a mini one when I go test, since we have to fly out there anyways lol..gonna spend an extra night in the hotel :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Nice, where are you going?


----------



## meeshey

ok, british weather reporter voice "the cold weather looks set to stay with low lying grey clouds blanketing the UK, temperatures during the day will not rise above 3 deg c, but we'll have a very fresh north easterly wind, making it feel like minus 5. there'll be drizzle, sleet, wet snow for most of the country and this looks to continue well into next week. Nights will be clear without a cloud in the sky which will allow for temperatures to drop dramatically, leaving car owners having to set their alarm half an hour earlier to defrost their car"

UGH. Take me to South Africa.... NOW!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hahaha..come on over! We have an extra room....till it becomes a nursery, that is :D

We're going to Johannesburg, SA..not exactly a vacationy place, but we'll find somethin to do there after I take my test.


----------



## meeshey

how safe is Jo'burg? DH is from Klerksdorp (I know! - don't roll your eyes like that!) and always makes out to me that JB is dodgy??! Exaggerated fear or reality? or are you gun slinging, knife wielding, bad ass gang member? please advise.

:D


----------



## shaerichelle

To funny.. I know nothing about SA.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The latter..I have my own gang actually...We call ourselves Them. Don't need any other words with that name..cuz that's how badass we are.

Ha, but really..Jo'burg is totally dodgy..I haven't been there, but DH says its a crap place. Sucks we have to go there, but we'll be fine..staying in the business area, so should be ok...I hope lol.


----------



## meeshey

what are joining instructions for "them"? or have I already failed at first hurdle. I always fancied myself as a gang member, just never had the time to commit really! lol.

Ok getting carried away now. Stay close to DH and look mean and poor/hooked on drugs, no one will go near you. Well I wouldnt anyway but im a bit of a scaredy cat.


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> You guys are so lucky wanting sexit just really doesn't bother me.
> went for smearand blood testtoday and the nursesaid I was to youngfor smear and they wouldn'teven look at my test without symptomsetc. ahhhhhhh. She wasnice tho but couldn't getblood at my elbow so went formy wrist god i have had surgery and never anything so painful im sure she hit the bone and it took and age to get it out Friday I shouldfind out if I have a thyroid issue.
> Ness when areyou peeing?

eek sounds awful!! How old are you? 25 for a first smear isn't it? 

well tested today and :bfn: but testing tomorrow and Thursday if still :bfn: will just wait til 14th which is when AF is due! 

that watery light pink on toilet tissue has stopped now and apart from feeling really tired and a bit of backache (tiny bit of nausea now and then) I feel fine. no sore bb's or anything.


Although I'm farting like crazy and my stomach is so bloated it feels massive!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

meeshey said:


> what are joining instructions for "them"? or have I already failed at first hurdle. I always fancied myself as a gang member, just never had the time to commit really! lol.
> 
> Ok getting carried away now. Stay close to DH and look mean and poor/hooked on drugs, no one will go near you. Well I wouldnt anyway but im a bit of a scaredy cat.

lol Too funny.

Yeah Im sure we'll be ok.

Gonna go shower so my hair will be dried by the time I fall into bed. Planning on staying up late tonight to study a bit. I'll prob be on BnB the whole time tho. :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

just been catching up with posts lol you lot are mental!! 

shannon sorry you are feeling so down! :hugs: don't give up and you're not failing your DH it's just taking longer than expected xx

Michelle - your poem and lovely says are soo nice!! Just nearly cried!


----------



## meeshey

Nessicle said:


> just been catching up with posts lol you lot are mental!!
> 
> shannon sorry you are feeling so down! :hugs: don't give up and you're not failing your DH it's just taking longer than expected xx
> 
> Michelle - your poem and lovely says are soo nice!! Just nearly cried!

Awww, Nessicle your pg hormones deffo switched on! love it.. i so want you to have a BFP this month... when is AF due?


----------



## Nessicle

michelle - hormones like you wouldnt believe it lol nearly broke down in the bank cos I had the wrong documents to open a new account, then got back to work and got so worked up i sat and cried, then cried tonight when I got in after I snapped at OH lol

AF due on 14th so plenty of time to get that :bfp:


----------



## shaerichelle

aww you three are past ovulation...

Hope you all get your :bfp:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww poor thing :hugs: You've had quite the day!

Ahhhh shower felt amazing!!! It's good to be clean lol..after a hard day of sitting on my butt all day.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> aww you three are past ovulation...
> 
> Hope you all get your :bfp:

i hope you get yours this cycle too!!! We all need to go over to First Tri together or at least be within 3 months of each other!! We can do it girls!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope we ALL do..including you, missy. xo


----------



## shaerichelle

damn I hope so I work so hard for this BFP.
So I added some temps into my chart. as long as it goes about 97.7 in the next few days it will mean I have O'ed today. I wonder if being bitchy is a symptom? :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I hope we ALL do..including you, missy. xo

I am not missy I am Shannon :haha:

I hope I get the BFP on my ex husbands bday :rofl:


Next year DH & I celebrate our one of being together:):cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla, How are you doing? When is Sam home?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Sounds like Ovulation is right around the corner..hopefully you get some BD'ing in today...is he acting better now??


----------



## shaerichelle

yes he had to seduce me to get :sex: :rofl:and he told me he is making a romantic dinner tonight and then he mentioned :sex: I am so wore out!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Im jealous again! You need to bottle up some of his libido and send it to my DH....I'll put it in some muffins and bake em for him lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol... I would not mind! I love sex believe me but every corner I turn he wants it. With fibro.. I can only handle like 2 x a day lol. It was 5x a day when we first got together...

So I will try to get you some of that lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Goodness..5 x a day would even be too much for me! lol

I could handle 1 or 2 tho :D

*taps fingers impatiently* DH is busy in his office...I should go distract him.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes do that. Strut in there naked! lol. That always gets me into trouble :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow this thread has gotten quiet a lot lately:(

Anyone heard from Kim or Callie or Star?

Heck Jellie where did you go?

:(


----------



## calliebaby

I'm back! I have been busy all weekend and just attempted to catch up on the thread...I am sure I missed something though. How is everyone doing? I am hoping to ovulate on Valentines day, but we shall see.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Callie! 

Ness is probably preggo shes 9dpo
Brandy has Oed
I dont know where I am at.. I think I Oed today but my body is playing tricks on me :cry:
Kim, left and said she was going to hosp havent heard back from her
Jellie-Diane has Oed
Kayla is preparing to O.


----------



## calliebaby

I hope Kim is okay. Sounds good for everyone else!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

me too.
my breasts leaked last night ..that's is what I had last time I was preggo. So it's that or o but my temps don't show o


----------



## molly85

Hey Nessie,
Yup I'ma baby at 24 and the callup age 25 though doctorsaidget it donenowcheck thats al ok whilst waiting for the old ovaries to work again. The NUrse was like if you have no problems in that area they willjust throw your test away and no point going through that if you don't need to. So she just attackedmewith a blunt needleto take thyroid blood she gotit at the secondsite she tried ouchy.
I think the fact i was asleepby 7pm after a 5miledogwalk says I might actually be ill though the walk was good.

Shannon you want to sitwith me in the god knows where the egg is corner?

Does everyonelikemy tickerI could'nt face puttingmy wait below 10stone it is a huge amount to loose eek


----------



## shaerichelle

Love the ticker:)

I have lost 20 lbs 3 different times after giving birth to my son.. It felt good...


I dont know where the egg is but its making me mad!

I hope you get answers!

I am off for the night DH is in a :sex: mood. I wont complain ...lol


----------



## molly85

Lol hopethe swimmersfind the egg. night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Hope it was nice, Shannon!

Molly, ouch!!!! I really hope they find some answers now that they stole your blood lol. :hugs:

Hi Jo and Callie!


----------



## molly85

I usually get the phlebotomist to do it the are so much better. I have an arm of scars from giving blood and she ignored that area completely. Ahhhhh. 
Really hoping hat its this that that ispreventingthedepotfromleavingmy system so get that sorted and away we go. I will havetowork less to see my OH then to:sex:


----------



## portablechick

Ness where r u?

Have u POAS yet?

I am feeling decidily not preggo even tho a few days til AF - 

so Ness i am gonna live vicariously thru you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Am I really only 4 dpo? It's been months, I'm sure!

Argh, time just creeps. lol


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Hey Nessie,
> Yup I'ma baby at 24 and the callup age 25 though doctorsaidget it donenowcheck thats al ok whilst waiting for the old ovaries to work again. The NUrse was like if you have no problems in that area they willjust throw your test away and no point going through that if you don't need to. So she just attackedmewith a blunt needleto take thyroid blood she gotit at the secondsite she tried ouchy.
> I think the fact i was asleepby 7pm after a 5miledogwalk says I might actually be ill though the walk was good.
> 
> Shannon you want to sitwith me in the god knows where the egg is corner?
> 
> Does everyonelikemy tickerI could'nt face puttingmy wait below 10stone it is a huge amount to loose eek

OMG how rude of her! I had a nurse like that once, I'd had a smear and it came back inconclusive (i'm 26 but I've already had a smear when age was 21) so doctor said to come back, have swabs done again. But the nurse was really rude and refused saying "if you've already had it done the doctor won't sign off on it again" and I was like "well the doctor told me to come" but she was having none of it! Thankfully when I had another smear for my 3 year check up it came back normal. 

Well :bfn: for me again today girls - I'm 10dpo. Still got another 4 days til :witch: is due though and what I hope is the IB only stopped yesterday so hoping by tomorrow or Friday it'll show. If not I'll just have to wait to see whether :witch: arrives on Sunday! If it does it'll be a lovely Valentine's Day.... :growlmad:

Went to the loo this morning and when I wiped there were two drops of bright red blood not much just bigger than pin pricks and then just been again and I had orangey tinged cm (thinking old spotting from yesterday 'leftovers' lol). Feeling so exhausted, my eyes are closing by 7.30pm most evenings now and I was in bed for 8.30pm last night after a bath. Peeing a lot more like every 1-2 hours - usually I only pee about 3 times during the day whilst at work! Starting feeling nauseous as soon as I've eaten, slight metallic taste.

I also noticed when I was doing hair etc for work that when I pull my knees up to my chest to rest the mirror my uterus felt like it was in the way like it was enlarged never had that before but not reading too much into it! 


Shannon I think it's sounding really promising for you - have you tested at all?? 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My throat is a bit more sore than yesterday now..argh. Nose is still stuffy. 

I was just watching a show about adoption and it made me cry lol. Which is normal for me..I'm very emotional after O usually.

Aww Nessie, sorry about the BFN, but I don't believe it! Like you say, it'll probably take a couple more days!


----------



## Nessicle

aww brandy wish I could come give you a hug! I would've cried watching that too! :hugs: 

How many dpo today are you now? I started with a stuffy nose at about 2/3dpo so I hope it's a good sign for you!! 

Thanks honey - I'm really thinking it's too early for me to test with being just 10dpo, i mean some women don't get a :bfp: til 18dpo! I just want to know, I feel like this 2ww has gone on forever! If AF does end up coming, I'm not gonna be testing constantly and symptom spotting every day that's for sure lol! (yeah right) 

I'm just so damn tired, I could crawl in to bed right now - I've had 10 hours sleep for goodness sake!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah I know! On my first month TTC, I went nuts with testing..Not doing that again. Im determined to wait until AF is due..or at least a day or so before!

I'm only 4 dpo right now. Temps are still creeping up tho..so that's a good sign so far. Who knows lol.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh fabulous Brandy!! I've got everything crossed for you!!! Sounds really promising for both you and Shannon - please please come to first tri at the same time as me lol!! I'm scared!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I'll do my best!!!

Going to go study for a bit. xo


----------



## Nessicle

speak soon sweet cheeks xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow having lots of dull cramps while trying to read..what a distraction lol.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh good sign honey! 

I just tested with a clearblue.....I can see a faint line but I don't know what to think....it's only visible with the eye but retested with FRER which was negative and they're supposed to be more sensitive....

Going to retest tomorrow morning


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg!! So exciting..I know its there..just gotta get enough Hcg built up to prove it to us :D


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope they did.


----------



## Nessicle

Hiya Shannon honey you ok today? 

Was wondering how you are xx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Omg!! So exciting..I know its there..just gotta get enough Hcg built up to prove it to us :D

god I hope so or I'm completely bonkers lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Shannon :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I am doing better.
Hubby cooked for me for two hours last night. The food was and :sex: amazing.

We are going to look at a house.. fingers crossed. ..Its a good area of Maine and good school system..of course thats where the snoots live, but cant be worse than where I live now!

I think I ovulated yesterday!

Will get back on in a bit. going to the laundry mat after by the ocean:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning Brandy...:)

How are you?


----------



## Nessicle

Sounds like you had a lovely romantic night Shannon and you ov'd yayayayaya!! :dust: to you xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad you're feeling better today! Good food and good sex is a great "feel better" combo lol.

GL with the house hunting. :D

I'm feeling ok. Dull cramping and have a headache..all while trying to study.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

And omg..I am sooooooooo hot..got the AC on, and its an overcast/cool day outside supposedly lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it was wonderful. We usually have date nights tuesdays but the sitter was sick.. I pray I "ed yesterday. Opk didn't work.

brandy don't you love post o temps. I was wearing tank tops in winter lol.

we need lots of luck house hunting...not much in 4 to 5 bedroom.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, love Post-O temps lol...Feels like even my eyes are burning. I may have a slight fever right now tho..my cold feels worse..and I just feel generally yucky. Headache is getting worse..think I will lay down and try to read..or sleep!


----------



## Nessicle

hopefully the headache is a good sign :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope you get some rest Brandy! Headaches mean hormones:) I get them alot when hormones change. Ugh.

The house is iffy. I am not becoming to happy with whats out there. Ugh.

How are you Ness?

I am leaving to go do laundry! Ugh.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi honeypie

I'm ok just feeling a bit down this afternoon - was all up and happy this morning and now just want to sit and cry, I've no reason to feel sorry for myself lol! 

Still having crampies (not like AF pains but enough to notice them they don't 'hurt' like AF pains do) and still got the watery pink discharge when I wipe (since Monday) but that's only 2 1/2 days so that's ok isn't it if it is IB?

My boobs kinda hurt if I press them and I'm exhausted could just have an afternoon nap!! 

Laundry ugh.....reminds me I must do some tonight.....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh couldn't rest..I caved and took 2 paracetamol..its supposed to be safe, although it doesn't really touch my headache..hope it will a tiny bit. I just toss n turn..burning up and sniffling. Oh listen to me complain haha. Hey maybe its all good signs!

I'm making dinner now..spaghetti from scratch..as thats what DH and DD both love..so it takes a while. I don't mind the break from studying anyways!

I just went to pick up DD and saw a woman with a baby, AND she was hugely pregnant. Couldn't help but feel a lil jealous..but I know that's kinda mean.


----------



## shaerichelle

Some people have IB for 4 days. everyone is different

but you do have a reason to cry.. you are more than likely preggo! :happydance:
My nips were so painful and hard the last week I was preggo about 14dpo.. 

Yes I hate laundry. Since the basement got all flooded.. well lets just say I havent done to much laundry.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Seems the housing market is crap everywhere right now. Even here! DH was very into real estate when we lived in the states..he was also doing the buying/selling mobile homes for a little while. Now he just sticks to his online poker since real estate is a bust here.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, dont feel like you are being mean. I am always feeling that way, lol. 
I hope you feel better... You might have to find some different medication. Or something natural.:)

Alright I gotta leave the landbitch is here pissing me off. will have my cell phone with internet to chat with you ladies.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Seems the housing market is crap everywhere right now. Even here! DH was very into real estate when we lived in the states..he was also doing the buying/selling mobile homes for a little while. Now he just sticks to his online poker since real estate is a bust here.

Well we are looking to rent for now. Someone who is selling should just rent to us.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I usually hate taking any kind of meds..I'm a very natural and organic type of person..but sometimes nothing works but the synthetic stuff lol. Darnit!

As I sit here, I've got crazy cramping and lower backache. Feels like contractions lol..oh the memories. Hope it's good and not just a fluke!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Seems the housing market is crap everywhere right now. Even here! DH was very into real estate when we lived in the states..he was also doing the buying/selling mobile homes for a little while. Now he just sticks to his online poker since real estate is a bust here.
> 
> Well we are looking to rent for now. Someone who is selling should just rent to us.Click to expand...

Ahh I see. Yeah, I guess those who are selling don't wanna mess with renting out. When we bought our house in SA, we rented it while we stayed in the states and that was a pain!!! Hope that you can find something tho!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Some people have IB for 4 days. everyone is different
> 
> but you do have a reason to cry.. you are more than likely preggo! :happydance:
> My nips were so painful and hard the last week I was preggo about 14dpo..
> 
> Yes I hate laundry. Since the basement got all flooded.. well lets just say I havent done to much laundry.

yeah that's true everyone is different. I just don't feel I have any reasons yet without those two little lines to prove it :haha:

My nips were really sore and prominant just after ov but think that was just ov symptom as it went off about 5dpo. My boobs are just starting to hurt now but only when I press them. Unless I've slept on them funny lol! 

brandy it's normal to feel a lil jealous especially when you have been ttc for a few cycles and more. 

There is a girl I went to school with and she just gets pregnant at the drop of a hat and she's been with the dad of her second that she's pg with now for about two minutes. The first kid don't even see her dad from what I know! She lives with her parents, doesnt work and is basically free loading. It makes me really mad not just jealous!

enjoy your laundry shannon :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

pm me your issues brandy.. My dh is good with ayurvedic meds. He cured his congestion with honey and tumeric. He actually helped me.

ness I hate girls like that. It seems they are always ovulating. I'll enjoy my walk on the ocean while my laundry is washing..and I'm freezing my ass off.

oh..forgot to say..it's my generation for twins. And both of my ovaries twinge. :wacko:

my poor dh is stuck with the landlord


----------



## Nessicle

OMG twins!!!! That would be such a blessing Shannon!! I hope you have twins! 

Wish I could pop along for a natter and an ocean walk! Stuck in an office behind a desk for 9 hours a day ugh snowing on and off constantly today here, not settling but i'm sick of it, seems like it's been winter for ages here!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My only issues are constant headaches..usually hurts right behind my eyes or in my temples. I also have mild scoliosis, so I get backaches a LOT..only one one side of my back. I have seen a chiropractor, who also does acupuncture and had one session of dry needling..and it worked wonders..I went a whole week forgetting I even had back problems! It's just now starting to ache a little bit now. I may need to seek out regular acupuncture sessions..but that gets pricey if I need it once a week!

Nessie, I hear ya! I hate winter..I'm so glad it's summer here lol. And winter is mild here, they say...no snow or anything. Come on over! 

Desk jobs must suck..I couldn't imagine it. Altho I spend so many hrs on my laptop at home, that's way different than having to work like that. I haven't worked in over a year now. DH spoils me so :D

I wouldn't mind getting back into nursing if I could work Labor & Delivery again..I definitely want to seek out my midwifery classes here in SA while I'm here. We have said we're not really set here permanently but will see where life takes us..either here or the states. Either way, I am happy!


----------



## Nessicle

yay I'll come over to SA he he!! 

I do like my job but just can't be bothered at the moment - I'm too consumed with baby thoughts lol! 

will the backaches be causing headaches?


----------



## Dannib247

ok lovelys this is driving me loopy what do you think honestly..
about 9dpo due on 17th, really weird twinges in my stomach and for 2 days (sun,mon) had stitch in right ovary, having headaches minor, boobs are having strange stabbing type shooting painsthrough them and armpit aches, cm is 'lotion like' and watery my stomach is tender to touch, siliva i actually dribbled watching tv last night (lol) have random aches everywhere but mostly inner thighs and i dreamt i had a positive test 3 nights ago hmm.. hoping its a bfp weve been ttc 4 years and m/c feb 09 tried everything we can naturally...


----------



## Nessicle

sounds promising for you Danni I hope it's a bfp for you!! :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

my dh spoils me to brandy.. I haven't worked in 2 yrs due to health reasons. It's hard. Hmm the headaches are probably due to the back. We will see what my dh says. I haven't made it to do laundry. Went shopping. On my way now.

ness I would feel blessed with twins but I'd be so tired! Sorry you are stuck in the office. I did it for 10 long years..


----------



## Nessicle

ugh tell me about it - 10 years I've been working in offices too. When I have a baby I'll have 9 months off then back to work more or less full time! my OH doesnt earn enough for me to stay home unfortunately. Ideally i would go back part time 3.5 days a week or something but it just wouldnt be enough money. We are luck that OH's mom doesnt work so she would look after baby while we were working. OH finishes work at 3pm so would pick the baby up (yes we have it all worked out he he!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe you're so organized, Nessie!

Thanks, Shannon..I'm curious to see what your hubby says. You're right tho, the headaches are probably due to the back issue. I need a new spine!

Danni...sounding VERY promising hun. Keep us posted..and lots of baby dust to you :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hey i work in compensation for people with spinal cord injuries - it's fate we should meet he he!Not that you have an SCI lol but you know what I mean!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Close enough! Sure feels like it lol.

Maybe you can hook me up with a discount on a new one :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

I do know a few spinal surgeons.....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Black Market spinal cords...you can start a new trend


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: hey at least I might not have to go back to work after having a bubba if I do that!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Man this day is dragging! 2ww's are horrible lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol you gals are funny. I'll reply when I gwt home laundry mat had no coins argh


----------



## shaerichelle

I missed you both! :cry: 

Stupid shopping for food!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey' ya'll! todays CD 7 and i already have a high (2 bars) on my CBM! yippy! :) hopefully i peak soon! im so excited!


----------



## Wantabean

Hey ladies sorry i havent been on in a while. jus caught up on everything. so done a test. totally in shock. Got my :bfp: yesterday morning. Dont want to leave you guys yet so if its ok i will be lurking in the background. 


xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome kayla. I'm excited for you. I bet you O sooner than you thought:)

congrats wantabean.


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome kayla. I'm excited for you. I bet you O sooner than you thought:)

congrats wantabean.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wantabean, congrats!!!! That's so awesome..I'm happy for you :hugs:

Shannon, lol..sorry wasn't on..went out to MIL's for a little while. Got home then got a nice surprise: got to talk to my brother on the phone. He lives in Oklahoma, where I moved from. I haven't talked to him on the phone in over 6 months. Man I miss that boy :( I say boy..he's 21 lol..and has a baby son. I'm missing so much over there.

Feeling very low right now..very homesick. I just took a shower so DH wouldn't see me crying so much. Ughhh...heartache. 

I'm not usually like this! I guess it's normal tho..missing family. I should feel lucky that I have such a special bond with my 2 brothers..they're really the only family I have left. The rest aren't worth much. 

Sigh. Sorry for the rant and rave..I will snap out of it soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww :hugs: I know what you mean about family. Its hard. It was great you go to talk to him though.. It will lift your spirits after a bit:) I cry a lot alone too.

I am ready for bed! I told DH he is wearing me out.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks..yeah it was really nice to hear his voice. I hope I can see them soon..traveling back and forth is so so so expensive..but I'm hoping we can go soon! 

lol Your hubby is a machine!

I'm drinking some tea..trying to stay awake for a bit..Need to study! But so don't want to. I'm still too excited from the phone call.


----------



## shaerichelle

I know what you mean about traveling. I want to meet DH family in India.. Its about 800+ for a ticket. For 5 of us..ouchies.

My family calls me rarely and they have free calling to me :cry:

He is a machine, but he always passes out after for like 15 mins. 

I am def wetter yesterday and today.. so I would think somewhere around here was O.:wacko:

I am actually sick of studying!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..tickets here were about $1300 each last time...ouch :(


----------



## shaerichelle

wow that is outrageous!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes..and for 3 of us. 

It was all pretty rushed though. We found out DH's sister had breast cancer..2 weeks later we were selling all of our stuff and buying flights. It was crazy...but all worked out in the end.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh wow. Is she okay now?

Yah I want to meet DH family bad. Probably when I am welll hopefully preggo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, she has had her chemo and 1 breast removed..so she is considered cancer-free right now. She is starting radiation soon...which is something I've kinda been worried about. Doesn't seem like I should be around her while TTC..but I feel bad even asking that..as if she's poisonous or something. Not sure how to approach it or who to even ask!


----------



## shaerichelle

Search on the internets lol. I would be nervous too. Heck I am now nervous to eat out due to getting allergy attack while out! 

I think thats why I had lost the pregnancy.

So I am over cautious now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..I'm scared of everything too and not even pregnant yet!

Well tiredness just hit me like a brick wall, so I'm gonna go lay down. 

Will talk soon! xoxox :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oopsie, double post


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oopsie, double post

Night girlie:hugs:

time for me to cook some tacos:)


----------



## Aislinn

Good Evening. I'm TTC and loved the name of your Thread name would you mind if I joined?


----------



## shaerichelle

Come on in:) Aislinn

Hi Jo, I will be back on later (after dinner and bed for Saben)... Anything from the doc yet.


----------



## Aislinn

Thank you shaerichelle.


----------



## Aislinn

I've been TTC for the last year with 2 miscarriage. I've never tried a room like this but I would love some advice and support.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: I am on my 6 month, 3 cycles and just lost a baby. I know its hard.


----------



## Aislinn

yes. Just talking about it makes me very sad... I was 6months prego with my last. 
I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## molly85

Hey welcome.
It has taken meover an hour to catch up as I am at work. We need to save to comeover andsee friends in minasota.
Well done wantabean.
How are we all I amexhausted with 18 hours asleep out of 24ahhhh


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> yes. Just talking about it makes me very sad... I was 6months prego with my last.
> I'm sorry for your loss

Oh my I am so sorry:hugs:

I just found out I was preggo.

When did you lose the baby?

there is a ttc after a loss section I go to often on this board too:)


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey welcome.
> It has taken meover an hour to catch up as I am at work. We need to save to comeover andsee friends in minasota.
> Well done wantabean.
> How are we all I amexhausted with 18 hours asleep out of 24ahhhh

wow. we chat alot.
18 hrs of sleep? God I want that:)

How much is that gonna cost per ticket jo?


----------



## Aislinn

Lost him 2 months ago. and my first was very early on like a few weeks.


----------



## Aislinn

You guys do.. that's why I wanted to join...


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Lost him 2 months ago. and my first was very early on like a few weeks.

I know there are no words to help, but just know in this group we help each other through the good and bad and we will be here.. :hugs:

Are you taking any medications?


----------



## Aislinn

Well I have ADD take meds for that... But not when I'm prego.. should I stop? my doc didn't seem to worry about that. 

And why are you in a bitchy mood you seem so nice?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I have been bitchy for a few days.. because seems since I lost the baby I havent ovulated.. and the last cycle I had was 64 days.

What is the medication?


----------



## Aislinn

I totally understand!!!! But i'm hopeful. I think.. 

Its's Concerta. why are you a doc?


----------



## shaerichelle

I am hopeful. We are ttc for one year and thats it. We are blessed with kids from our previous marriages although we want a child together. 

No I am not a doc, but my hubby is knowledgeable in natural medicines he has helped heal me.


----------



## molly85

Chatterboxes.
I would never survive tonight if I didn't sleep that long. goodnes knowshow Iwill cope with a baby.
I was having a day dream of haveing 4 kids and a bump and themalleatting at the table. And other parents asking how I got them to eat veg. very odd


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Jo you must be working hard! I lost alot of sleep with my son. But now knowing my son had an unknown medical issue.

Maybe your daydream will be reality. 

My son eats his veggies with ketchup:)

Yes we like to chatter! lol


----------



## Aislinn

JO - Molly? that's funny how will you? 

Shannon - heal you?


----------



## shaerichelle

I have many illnesses.. like fibro, asthma, gerd.. he got rid of like 3 of them by helping me.


----------



## Aislinn

wow nice he is that knowledgeable. Glad you are better.. Must be hard though


----------



## molly85

I am waiting for bloods back to say if I have hypothyroidism Aislinn, I am about to go and wotch TV for 5 hours unless my patients need me. It's a tough job but someone has to do it.
it is 00.45here so I can be excussed for my funny hours.
1 pund down on the ticker yay!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome on your first loss of weight Jo.

Wow those are crazy hours.

Yes it is nice. and it is tough. I havent worked in two years.


----------



## Aislinn

Oh ok Jo that's why you sleep so much right?


----------



## Aislinn

wow.. Lucky you have a partner that is with you..


----------



## molly85

I could do with not working I was deffinatly not working in my dreamwe were making faces out of salad and they had a friend over that joinedin the face making and eatting


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe you wont have to work. Sometimes it costs way to much for daycare!


I am lucky. He actually drove 1.5 hrs to meet me at my friends where I was living when I was homeless ..


----------



## Aislinn

awwww sounds sweet.


----------



## Aislinn

Now why are you confused???? LOL


----------



## molly85

He is a sweety but I am still not touching seaweed.My OH suggested ssomething similer I think he googled Hyperthyroidism which is the opposit something todo with Iodine.
Right best go make my pop corn thenrelocate to the sofa.


----------



## shaerichelle

He is sweet until he has PMS lol. He usually is right about health issues. I will tell you that. 

Aislinn is that your real name?

Jo- I want some popcorn!


----------



## Aislinn

that is nice...

Yes it is..


----------



## Aislinn

Doe she PMS a lot.. LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

I like that name. 

Does who PMS alot? me? lol


----------



## Aislinn

No I meant him...


----------



## Aislinn

My name means "a Dream"


----------



## shaerichelle

I love your name and the meaning.

Yes 2-4 times a month..lol


----------



## Aislinn

I have a bunch of questions for you guys.. but I need to get ready for work tomorrow. I hope we can chat again.. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ask away. I am on here a lot. I do college from home.
Brandy does as well. Its busier during the day.

I can answer questions for ya.


----------



## molly85

help yaself there is more in the kitchen.
british sea weed isgrown on sewageso yucky but might get itfrom the chinease.
Stew and dumplings for supper


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum Jo I made chicken tacos.


----------



## molly85

50/50aslongasthesauce isn't from walmart.

Yum yum. 
Atleast I can cook proper fod so half my dream can come true how do u make a taco?


----------



## shaerichelle

with the seasoning lol. and cut up chicken breast and put red, green peppers and onions. yum


----------



## molly85

like fajitas but in the shells?


----------



## shaerichelle

Kinda with different seasoning.

I love Indian food though. it is my new addiction but I need to learn hor to cook it.


----------



## molly85

order out? I use alot of the sauces and seasoning mixes. I made bombay potatos a week or so ago and wow were they hot


----------



## shaerichelle

Hubby doesnt know what they are lol. He said some of the food in UK is different.

We do order out from one restaraunt only. I had allergy issues everywhere else. With ttc I am way cautious:)


----------



## molly85

umm trying to think its a potato bajhi like brinjal or bhindi (excuse the spelling). Basically Tomatos, onions, potatos and spices


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao I just tried to repeat those words to him.. He just starred.. I guess I cant talk lol.


----------



## molly85

lol. I was bought up on the stuff so i am probably typing as I say it not how it is spelt. or it's a british translation. poor bloke. My parents say they pureed curry for me as a new born I question this but a nice fantasy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum. pureed curry.
I am totally feeding my baby the indian way. Not american way.


----------



## molly85

ohh what is that? i'v been looking this up have yet to see anything I am happy with


----------



## shaerichelle

rice and dahl with ghee for solids slowly add veggies very slowly and breastmilk.


----------



## molly85

oh so basically every saturday night of my life untilI was 10. I have no allergies but can't tolerate dairy wellwhich actually natural humans are the only animal that drinks milk after weaning which is weird


----------



## molly85

where do u get ghee fromI thought it was just fat of some sort?


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I cant have dairy or wheat and gluten and have allergies!


----------



## molly85

it's this nut and blue cheese thing I don't get as I amfine mymumloves nuts and stilton or just moldy cheese. I seemto remembereatting dogfoodout of it's bowlquite early disgusting but true


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies (for me anyway)

Well, it's 11..I slept forever lol. I could sleep again tho. I just woke from a dream about cheese fries with bacon and now I'm DYING for it. Ahhhhh! I hate bacon, btw lol. I'm pretty much vegetarian. So weird.

Welcome Aislinn (sorry if I spelled it wrong, I'm trying to remember from a few pages back and my memory sucks bigtime)..but welcome still :D

How are you guys, Shannon and Jo?

All the curry talk has made me super hungry mmmmm..Love me some curry. It's a regular thing for us. I make it myself. 

God I'm hungry.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls

.....sorry to say I think I'm out girls....

Used up my last FRER this morning - 

Just went to the toilet and there was a blob of bright red blood mixed with some watery discharge. No cramps. 

Was so convinced I would get a this morning - metallic taste, nausea, tired, headache, emotional (last night one minute snapping at OH the next minute crying), even had a slight nosebleed this morning when I blew my nose. 

So don't know what to think now....

Is this AF 3 days early? Actually feel like I'm going to be sick this morning I never get sick with AF....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie :( 

Sounds very strange tho..blood and no cramps? Maybe it could still be that bleeding ppl get with pregnancy...see if it turns to full flow..if not, you're still in the game! 

big big :hugs: to you.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey, just so confusing! I'm really regular and always have had a 28 days cycle and then with the watery light pink discharge at 8 and 9 dpo and other symptoms it just sucks xx


----------



## Nessicle

found this whilst googling it 

_The only time I have ever had ANY kind of bleeding which tailed off to nothing was the month I was pregnant. I had one big blob of blood the evening of 11dpo, and then nothing more for 24 hours. After which I tested to get a BFP.

From reading others' experiences implantation bleeding can last for several days and varies person-to-person. I was told it is normally pink or brown; mine was red._

Source: mumsnet discussions


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

See!!! There's still hope hun :D I know it's hard to feel hopeful when you're on such a roller coaster..but I'm pullin for ya xo


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you brandy :hugs:

Gosh I don't know what I would do without the amazing friends I've made on this site to keep me going! 

I just keep thinking to myself "there are women on here who have lost babies and I've no reason to get upset if AF comes on first month ttc" 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know its hard..but it's natural to be disappointed when you want it so badly and it doesn't happen, no matter how long you've tried..I'm only technically cycle 3 and its been killing me!

Fx'd for us all. We all deserve this so much.


Oh man, my Mom just posted pics of my baby nephew. My brother has the cutest baby on earth..OMG! He is seriously perfect. It hurts so much, but makes me so happy to see him. I wanna share the pic, but I don't wanna be insensitive to anyone! (and I don't think I know how to post one lol) ..Siiigh


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah it is disappointing especially like I said yesterday about those girls who get pregnant just looking at someone!! 

awww it's so hard when people you know have babies isn't it :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I miss them all so so sooo much. Seeing pics makes it hurt more, but then again it's nice...bittersweet is a fitting word.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah bittersweet exactly. My sisters, sister in law has the most gorgeous little girl (she's 19 - got pregnant while taking antibiotics and on the pill!!!) and I just want one so much!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to go lay down for a bit..my back is killing.

Talk soon..and keep your head up..it's not over yet luv xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs273.ash1/20073_1358801055859_1406494742_1019644_1560705_n.jpg

See if this works. It hurts so good lol. God I love that kid. Ive only seen him a couple times when he was newborn before I moved to SA :(


----------



## Nessicle

not worked honey xx

hope your back feels better! :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG he is cute Brandy. My brothers son is almost a year old and the other one is 4.. and my sister who is 21 has a son who is 4. My other sister has two kids 5 and 7. My son is the oldest lol. I hope your back feels better. Hubby said your headache could be many things. ..Possibly tension or tightened muscles... I get them from my jaw and neck hurting.

Ness. I had that bleeding too last time with the watery discharge. Weird. Maybe its IB.
So I had to run to the bathroom right around the corner from my bedroom. grabbed my thermometer.. I always take 3 temps. one was 97.9! and the other were 97.7:( What would you use? I know 97.9 would make it so I have Oed. sigh.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope 97.9 doesnt make it so O has showed! :(


----------



## Aislinn

Good Morning Everyone!! Thanks for the Welcome. How is everyone today? I just read through the posts..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, thanks..He is a cutie..I love that kiddo!

FF won't show that you O'd until you have 3 consecutive high temps..so you still may have O'd yesterday, but it won't show yet!

I would use 97.9..hopefully it's the most correct one.

I have an appointment with the chiropractor again tomorrow..I moved it up, cuz it's hurting bad. It's a nerve pain in my back..cuz it feels like someone is poking me with a red-hot iron poker :(

Aislinn, hellos :D I've been better haha..but not too bad! 

5 dpo and not feeling much. I had a few painful little abdominal twinges earlier when I was studying in bed. I've had em before tho..darnit.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Aislinn. today is a crapy day. How are you?

Brandy, I will use that one. I did put 3 high temps in my chart for the next few days and it didn't show I Oed:( So I dont know whats going on. I am gonna give up that I am Oing this month!

Oh the nerve pain could be causing your headaches. Ask the chiro about it. He might be able to adjust your neck or something. I have nerve pain it sucks and hurts so bad.

I am hoping my boob didnt leak for nothing, I will tell you that! Ugh.

Hows studying going?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness. I had that bleeding too last time with the watery discharge. Weird. Maybe its IB.
> So I had to run to the bathroom right around the corner from my bedroom. grabbed my thermometer.. I always take 3 temps. one was 97.9! and the other were 97.7:( What would you use? I know 97.9 would make it so I have Oed. sigh.

Hi Shannon 

Did you have the little bright red blob of blood too then? It's gone now, went to brown discharge and now nothing so hopefully it's a good sign! No cramping but been to the toilet for a no.2 3 times already today!! 

I would go with 97.9 temp defo as that was the first temp you took and the second had time to drop


----------



## shaerichelle

I did bright red blood with the CM. Never in my life had this.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what it was like for me one blob surrounded by watery cm. Have this 'wet' feeling downstairs a lot I'm convinced AF has arrived but nope! Absolutely nothing!!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shannon, thanks..He is a cutie..I love that kiddo!
> 
> FF won't show that you O'd until you have 3 consecutive high temps..so you still may have O'd yesterday, but it won't show yet!
> 
> I would use 97.9..hopefully it's the most correct one.
> 
> I have an appointment with the chiropractor again tomorrow..I moved it up, cuz it's hurting bad. It's a nerve pain in my back..cuz it feels like someone is poking me with a red-hot iron poker :(
> 
> Aislinn, hellos :D I've been better haha..but not too bad!
> 
> 5 dpo and not feeling much. I had a few painful little abdominal twinges earlier when I was studying in bed. I've had em before tho..darnit.

aww you sound like you're really suffering with your back honey! :hugs: I really hope the chiropractor can help!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

exactly! I hope you get that BFP soon. 

I am feeling wet the past 3 days..


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shannon I really hope you do! Have you tested lately?


----------



## Aislinn

Why is everyone's day so bad? 

I'm not feeling to good myself..Thought I might need the ER.. I'm having really bad pains in my stomach.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, I am wondering if I should. I took one a few days after AF was gone it was faint but I threw it away thinking yah whatever its still faint.

My AF was weird it was light and one half day was heavy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Why is everyone's day so bad?
> 
> I'm not feeling to good myself..Thought I might need the ER.. I'm having really bad pains in my stomach.

Oh no i hope you are okay. I would say if they hurt bad enough go.

Mine is probably cause I am not sure about my body and my son woke up screaming for almost 2 hours for no reason:growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

Pee on that stick lady!!! I want to know never mind you!! He he

Aislinn - yeah if you're n lots of pain I would go to docs or hospital


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill pee on a stick tomorrow morning. Sigh I was just saying to DH wouldnt it be funny if I am preggo. He just glared at me. My temps are higher than last months but I thought It was cause of the new thermometer:wacko:


----------



## Aislinn

Do you guys think it could have something to do with TTC?

Why was he screaming Shannon?


----------



## shaerichelle

I think ttc is driving me nuts mostly because of my body. ugh

I dont know he is 7. He kept on saying he needed a flashlight..he has nightlights.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry ladies, I disappeared..had to walk the dog and do some food shopping. 

Nessie, you are SO pregnant! I definitely don't believe you're out..especially now that the bleeding stopped!!!
:haha:


Shannon, POAS already..I wanna know too lol.

Aislinn, if you're hurting that bad, I'd say head to the ER! Hope all is ok.


----------



## Nessicle

Bet you feel too scared to get your hopes up I want to see your bfp!!


----------



## shaerichelle

alright i have a dollar test ill take it. im having pain in my uterus right now. going to shower and get haircut ill let u know soon.


----------



## Aislinn

Good Luck.... to all of you.... Positive Positive


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL Shannon..let us know the second you take it lol..either way. Fx'd xo


----------



## shaerichelle

:nope:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Try with FMU tomorrow maybe??


----------



## Nessicle

What?!!! Maybe just too early then...youve had lots of signs!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tons of signs..Way more than me lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

but wouldn't my temps show it.brandy look st my chart..I don't see anything. I agree to many signs. I've even been getn emotional


----------



## shaerichelle

I am thankful for you gals. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm really not sure Shannon..this temp'ing thing is so new to me. I wish I were more help! All I can say is hang in there..hopefully we will either see the big O for your or a BFP. <3 :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm thankful for you guys too! 

When I wipe now it's browny coloured and hardly anything and is quite watery, no more red today! 

sure I felt a bit of a flutter too but I'm probably grasping at straws now! Still got metallic taste and feeling tired and nauseous most of the day....

I'll be shocked myself if AF comes as I've never had symptoms like this before and especially as they coincide so well with dpo timings!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

If you're not pregnant, Nessie..I'm seriously giving up symptom spotting lol.

I'm gonna get off here and go start dinner..and still try to study a bit. I've been avoiding it for a while now. 

Much love! xo


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks sweetheart, I'm still confident one minute and negative the next but probably be better to not look in to stuff too much in case AF does come. Soon see hey?! 12dpo tomorrow AF could come at any time then! 

Enjoy dinner! Spag Bol for me tonight yuurrmmmy!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

ness I agree wth brandy.

something is going on with me. Dh and I are talking about going to doc. My cycles seem to be every 60 days:(


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon I think that's a good idea - even if it's just to put your mind at rest worth seeing doc x


----------



## shaerichelle

Something cause I want this more than anything.. you girls know what I mean.

Ness.. you are def pregnant girlie.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good idea, Shannon..see a doc, find out what's going on.

Just noticed that my boobs are sore..!!!!..I can't remember if I ever got sore bb's this early in the 2ww. Rawr.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol... :) we are all symptom spotting


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yes we are. I can't help it. It annoys me tho, cuz I have a nagging feeling I'm just grasping...yet I still do it!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol yes I know what you mean...

DH and I are looking at this place:) https://www.rhythmsforwomen.com/index.htm


----------



## Nessicle

Ha ha I'm holding on by a thread :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

No you arent girlie!


----------



## meeshey

evening all... hope you're all well.

Shannon - don't give up!!! remember the poem!!
Ness - So so preggo - you're like a textbook case!
Brandy - your nephew is gorgeous - i swear i felt my uterus twinge when i saw him!!

Me- 3 dpo (i think) and had what felt like brief AF pains today, and also cried a couple of times. boobs totally not sore. creamy cm. who knows?!!

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Michelle.. Its more like frustration! We said last year no drugs, no temping etc and look at me now lol

Oh Michelle those are good signs...:)


----------



## meeshey

also updated my stats on fert friend today and got my cross hairs for the day i thought i o'd on, and ff has given me a "good" rating... not high rating though and can't work out why!!! grrr.
BD'd day b4 O and day of O. well ive got a good 11 day wait now! lol!


----------



## meeshey

P.s I'm cycle 2 and already temping...obsessed me?!!


----------



## Nessicle

hi michelle!! this is the longest two weeks of my life lol!!

I'm gonna be temping next month if I'm not preggo lol


----------



## abstersmum

hi all can i have some advice, im now 5 days late tested at 1 day late bfn. i still have af pain, should i test again or wait a few more days


----------



## Dannib247

Test now!!! Lol good luck hun xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im on cycle 3, but month 6:wacko:

Where is your FF link? I havent gotten cross hairs. If I have another high temp it will be I Oed tuesday, which is when I thought I did.

OMG my boob leaked again this am after my shower.


----------



## shaerichelle

abstersmum said:


> hi all can i have some advice, im now 5 days late tested at 1 day late bfn. i still have af pain, should i test again or wait a few more days

Id retest I was 3 days late before my BFP


----------



## meeshey

test now!!


----------



## abstersmum

even with the af pain can you still get a bfp


----------



## shaerichelle

AF pain is a symptom dearie.


----------



## abstersmum

never had it with my first just asumed af was on her way


----------



## meeshey

ok, have updated sig - heres my chart..let me know what you think? obviously first month temping so trial and error!


----------



## meeshey

Just have to celebrate...my 100th post. yay!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh its pretty Michelle!


----------



## shaerichelle

meeshey said:


> Just have to celebrate...my 100th post. yay!!

woo hoo

I am almost at 2k :haha:


----------



## meeshey

Shannon - did you look at my chart? just click on my ticker.
x


----------



## shaerichelle

oh yes! And it looks good so far:)


----------



## meeshey

i was looking at yours and i think there was a couple of chances of ovulation...day 16 and day 20... almost 3 consec high temperatures... mine gave me crosshairs automatically today... day 20 looks most likely i think. what are you going with?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies!

I just got off the phone with my Dad and then my Grandma..been over 6 months since I talked to them. I'm so happy/sad at the same time!!!


----------



## Dannib247

hugs for the sad yey for the happy hun squishes for both hope your ok xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Day 20 I was thinking too. 

Because I have had hormone symptoms the past few days... day 19.. these are my symptoms. very tired in afternoon
nipple pain galore.leaked
pm had twinge in right ovary then left ovary


----------



## shaerichelle

Dannib247 said:


> hugs for the sad yey for the happy hun squishes for both hope your ok xx

thanks:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Danni :hugs: I'll be ok. I'm just super homesick. And then I look at my nephews pic on my desktop and I just melt!

I'm such a mess haha.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I just got off the phone with my Dad and then my Grandma..been over 6 months since I talked to them. I'm so happy/sad at the same time!!!

aww hugs..:)

hows symptoms.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oops haha...How you doing Shannon? Still can't pinpoint that elusive O yet? I agree with day 20 as well!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I just got off the phone with my Dad and then my Grandma..been over 6 months since I talked to them. I'm so happy/sad at the same time!!!
> 
> aww hugs..:)
> 
> hows symptoms.Click to expand...

BB's are still a little sore..but may just be post-O stuff..I haven't had enough cycles off bcp to tell yet, grr!

Bodies are so cruel sometimes lol.

My cold is going away now.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oops haha...How you doing Shannon? Still can't pinpoint that elusive O yet? I agree with day 20 as well!

Im doing okay. have headache.. trying to write dh a poem for valentines..

no I cant pinpoint it. :( my boobies hurt!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovelies!
> 
> I just got off the phone with my Dad and then my Grandma..been over 6 months since I talked to them. I'm so happy/sad at the same time!!!
> 
> aww hugs..:)
> 
> hows symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> BB's are still a little sore..but may just be post-O stuff..I haven't had enough cycles off bcp to tell yet, grr!
> 
> Bodies are so cruel sometimes lol.
> 
> My cold is going away now.Click to expand...

yes probably lol. 
when did you get off bcp?


----------



## Nessicle

evening my darlings!!

Had to laugh at Shannon's comment "I'm nearly at 2,000 posts" he he just made me laugh! 

me and OH :sex: tonight - no spotting after so I know not AF as if we :sex: when I have AF I always have blood mixed in (tmi!!) 

but he commented that my V felt tighter than usual......don't know what that means lol but thinking i was probably a bit dry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I went off bcp in June of last year..didn't have a period until November. I was going insane!

So have only had a couple. Cycle between Nov - Dec was 28 days, Dec - Jan was 33 days. Had 14 day LP for both, so I'm guessing this cycle will be 28 (if no BFP, of course). But haven't gotten used to how it all feels just yet..so not sure if sore bb's is *normal* for me after Ov :( Such a pain!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> evening my darlings!!
> 
> Had to laugh at Shannon's comment "I'm nearly at 2,000 posts" he he just made me laugh!
> 
> me and OH :sex: tonight - no spotting after so I know not AF as if we :sex: when I have AF I always have blood mixed in (tmi!!)
> 
> but he commented that my V felt tighter than usual......don't know what that means lol but thinking i was probably a bit dry

Oh I had that when I was preggo:):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Nessie!

I've read that some pregnant women felt "tighter" down there! Add it to your long list of signs lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I went off bcp in June of last year..didn't have a period until November. I was going insane!
> 
> So have only had a couple. Cycle between Nov - Dec was 28 days, Dec - Jan was 33 days. Had 14 day LP for both, so I'm guessing this cycle will be 28 (if no BFP, of course). But haven't gotten used to how it all feels just yet..so not sure if sore bb's is *normal* for me after Ov :( Such a pain!

I have noticed for me that around o and probably after I have had it lately. Wow NoV? I got pregnant off of getting on BCP and off in two months with my son, but DH and I discussed today not a good idea. I dont think I want to possibly make it worse.

But June- Nove is a long time.

I guess I have 60 day cycles atm:cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

June - Nov is a lifetime when you're waiting to make a baby!

I thought I might get lucky right after coming off it, but didn't work out. Then again, we were using KY cuz I didn't know better at the time.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

60 day cycles :( Ugh. Hopefully you can see a doc and maybe see for sure what's going on..?

Ouch..I yawned and noticed my ears and jaw hurts bad. I must be getting an ear infection. My neck lymph nodes are swollen :(


----------



## shaerichelle

On no Brandy. I have TMJ it hurts so bad.. they probably hurt from your cold.

Tried call doc and left message.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good deal. Glad you're gonna see one soon.

Yeah prob from the cold. I just got REALLY tired, so I think I'm going to crash early tonight..its almost midnight lol. Was gonna try to study, but naaaah! I have till Tuesday which is when we fly..and I test on Wednesday. Yikes.

Anyway, will talk later! G'night my crazy TTC chicks :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

night :hugs:

I hope you feel better.


----------



## Nessicle

wooo hooo thanks girls!! Another one to add to the signs! He definitely felt a bit more 'squeezed' in down there lol!! He was just like - have you put something in there cos it feels tighter than usual?! 

*added to list* :rofl:

had quite a few dizzy spells today and still got metallic taste. Also have an ulcer on the end of my tongue which kills but don't think that's anything to do with it!!


----------



## Nessicle

night honey! hope you feel better xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> wooo hooo thanks girls!! Another one to add to the signs! He definitely felt a bit more 'squeezed' in down there lol!! He was just like - have you put something in there cos it feels tighter than usual?!
> 
> *added to list* :rofl:
> 
> had quite a few dizzy spells today and still got metallic taste. Also have an ulcer on the end of my tongue which kills but don't think that's anything to do with it!!

you writing them all down?


----------



## Nessicle

what do you think he he :rofl: 

;)


----------



## shaerichelle

YEs of course lol

I start accupuncture the 24th


----------



## molly85

Evening all another hour spent catching up. 
Shannon I asked you ages if you had retested??????? How long was that AF I think you should get a blood test just to double check. 
It's 23.30 here I was up at 19.00 and guess what tierd already and hungry. Dragged OH for a walk in the snow after work this morning.
Nessie I don't get how your not getting a :bfp:
Now who had the very cute baby? I did a few shifts in a nursery and they had the cuteset 15month old ayear ago he would just throw himself at you for cuddles youngest of 5 and sooooo adorable, never cried unless he saw but couldn't get to his sister.
Hopefully my blood test results will be in tomorrow so I can wreck my valentinesday meal on monday by going to the dctors first


----------



## shaerichelle

Took test today it was negative. :cry:

I have a plan... I am going to an acupuncturist for fertility. I am done with the 60 day cycle crap!


----------



## shaerichelle

That was Brandys nephew.

Jo I hope you get answers soon!


----------



## molly85

I have heard good things on acupuncture a friend of mine in IVF is trying it. 
Possibly painful though.
Dang you'll get there shannon yourOH isn't wearing out his swimmers with all the :sex:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope he isnt cause I was already preggo. He is wearing me out. Told him so. DS is on school vacation next week, so it will be PM :sex: so I can stay awake more! lol

I really hope we get there I am getting frustrated.

I am nervous about it being to painful, but I dont think it will be worse than bowen therapy. lol


----------



## molly85

I've not heard fbowen therapy beforewhat is it?


----------



## shaerichelle

its like acupressure treatment and its all my fibro trigger points and muscle tightness. Kills me so bad! Im in pain the next day usually


----------



## shaerichelle

I just played around with my FF chart and it looks like I will have O'd the 9th or the 10th:) I am keeping my fingers crossed that I keep temps up high at 97.7 and above.


----------



## molly85

Ouch. 

Did we figure out what white lotiony CM means? If it just meansworking hormones I will take that as a good sign. I keepfinding it in my pants, my dadwould call it a snailtrail gross man butit's all wyas white and usually dryish


----------



## shaerichelle

Its creamy Cm. I usually have it after I O in adundance or around O normally.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol my dad used to tell everyone I had crusty undies.


----------



## molly85

OH nice he usually refers to my mum like that as she likes to hand wash and is rubbish at it. I have ye to get a positive IC OPK but I haven't been a good girl doing themI told you I would loose patience with them


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> OH nice he usually refers to my mum like that as she likes to hand wash and is rubbish at it. I have ye to get a positive IC OPK but I haven't been a good girl doing themI told you I would loose patience with them

lol, I lost patience with mine as well dont worry! I gave up on them. Sometimes they dont work.


----------



## molly85

i'v had some faint lineswhen i used the superdrug ones they got fainter so maybe i had O'ed just before i started using them


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I have only had faint lines as well. I think the cheaper the worse they are....


----------



## molly85

gah. I was trying to figure out what my doctor would do if this tes said I did have hypothyroidism. My uncle has it with his diabeties but he wasn't much use. I'v read somewhere about themkeeping and xtra eye on youlike seeing a gynocologist if you are or tryingto get pregnant.I hope they would then do theother test but I have no day 21 to get levels from. Ahhhhh. I wish this was easy


----------



## shaerichelle

It would be easy here. Seems the docs there are harder to get help from


----------



## molly85

Yep I am miserable as sin right now. I know 9months is along time but atleast there is progress every day. 
I amso tierd to godit's like being pregnant but less trips to the loo


----------



## shaerichelle

Who knows.. maybe you are Jo?

Whenever I need to stop feeling sorry for myself I go to ttc after a loss. Those woman have been through a lot!


----------



## molly85

I can imagine. Only just finding out women in my own familyhave miscarried alot due todifferent things. I should have had twin cousins older than me. I like researching but have run out of things tolook at. Stuck at work I can hear my laundry and shopping calling me


----------



## shaerichelle

I always hear my laundry calling me lol. I have so much!


----------



## molly85

I know I'm sure it breeds in the basket along with the dishes.
Just rading upon this hypothyroidism. Seems the hormone imbalance can prevent ovulation ahh wish it was 4pm so I canget my results


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it can. Unfortunately thats not my case.. I have had recent bloods done.

It doesnt take long to get the thyroid situated.


----------



## molly85

Sorry my OH won't entertain my research canI share this link with you?
https://fertilitytesting.co.uk/affects-of-thyroid-disease-on-fertility.html


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Sorry my OH won't entertain my research canI share this link with you?
> https://fertilitytesting.co.uk/affects-of-thyroid-disease-on-fertility.html

Well you its true, my doctor says so.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.iherb.com/NatraBio-Thyroid-Support-1-fl-oz-30-ml/6649?at=0

look at this.


----------



## molly85

Intresting not sure how that works as the doctors give you thyroxine which is what you are not producing.
That might have been usefulwhen I had glandular feaver


----------



## shaerichelle

sometimes its not good to take meds during pregnancy...homeopathic, which that is what it is...is safe during pregnancy


----------



## molly85

feutuses don't have there own thyroid until 12 weeks so need u to provide it so you need to produce enough for 2 in hypo you dnt makeenough thyroxine for 1 so u need the the extra so itis recommended you stay onit and possibly get an increase


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- I get regular acupuncture treatments and it is not painful at all. It will be really nice for your fibro. Also, I think it looks like you ovulated on cd20 as well. 
I am having sharp cramps in my left side today on and off. I did a CB smiley opk (had 3 left over) and it was negative, but when I ejected the stick, the test color was about half what the control line was. Also, I think that I didn't hold my pee long enough/drank too much. I am going to do another one tomorrow afternoon....nothing to drink for 4 hours.That should do the trick.


----------



## molly85

I didn't think OPK's likeneat pee, like FMU??? Ohh hell confussion.
More stew and dumplings tonight with pop corn


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh callie, that is nice to know. I wonder if its okay during pregnancy. I am glad everyone seems to agree I ovulated on CD 20. I am excited.

I bet you are going to O anytime.

I had lots of twinges on CD 20. right than left several times. I am nervous. I am not sure I can handle twins lol


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> feutuses don't have there own thyroid until 12 weeks so need u to provide it so you need to produce enough for 2 in hypo you dnt makeenough thyroxine for 1 so u need the the extra so itis recommended you stay onit and possibly get an increase

That is good to know. i guess you have been reading!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I didn't think OPK's likeneat pee, like FMU??? Ohh hell confussion.
> More stew and dumplings tonight with pop corn

Yum I just ate shortbread gluten free cookies. Yum.


----------



## calliebaby

Acupuncture is fine during pregnancy, but there are points that the acupuncturist needs to avoid...so just let him/her know if there is a possibility.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay. that is good to know.
https://www.rhythmsforwomen.com/fertility_approach.htm

thats the place I am going. I am excited kinda lol


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I didn't think OPK's likeneat pee, like FMU??? Ohh hell confussion.
> More stew and dumplings tonight with pop corn

You just have to wait at least four hours after you wake up to test because that is how long it takes for LH to stabilize in your urine. Testing first thing can give a false positive.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Okay. that is good to know.
> https://www.rhythmsforwomen.com/fertility_approach.htm
> 
> thats the place I am going. I am excited kinda lol

Looks nice.....if you ever have any questions you can ask me. I know a lot about acupuncture.


----------



## molly85

ahah. thank you damn I may have missed it but really dn't think the old ovaries aredoing their job. I seem to have a lot of pointles furniture in my body at the moment.
My right wrist id bruising up nicely after having that sample taken on tuesday I might pop in and show her so she can improve her technique yeouch


----------



## shaerichelle

I am trying to understand what it will do to help get pregnant. She said it may take 3-4 sessions to see anything with my cycles...

of course I am hoping now that I made the appt I will get pregnant lol.


----------



## molly85

shot i forgot i was going to try that pressure thing on my hands and legs.
tick another Hypo check box or PG depending on the angle


----------



## shaerichelle

what pressure thing?


----------



## molly85

I really want to get tehre quick oncemy cycles are atleast present. Sooo want to annoy my mother with her u need to be married rubbish and my MIL as she will be number 1 baby sitter as my 14 year old BIL won't beoldenough yet but would love to do it


----------



## calliebaby

I gave her some acupressure points to use to help induce her period.


----------



## molly85

Acupressure i think its called I know where I just dnt get the time though I could do it now lolo.

OK ladies my cffe drinking shopping hating H has just suggested we go to the supermarket together when I get in and isnow drinking tea. I really need him to pee on a stick maybe he is pregnant instead


----------



## molly85

OMG typos


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I gave her some acupressure points to use to help induce her period.

Oh awesome.. got some for ovulation :haha:

I do bowen therapy too. 
https://www.boweninfo.com/how_it_works.htm

Maybe with that and acupuncture I will be almost pain free.
The bowen has helped so much.

I am having pain right by my uterus. hurts!


What cycle are you on Callie for ttc?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Acupressure i think its called I know where I just dnt get the time though I could do it now lolo.
> 
> OK ladies my cffe drinking shopping hating H has just suggested we go to the supermarket together when I get in and isnow drinking tea. I really need him to pee on a stick maybe he is pregnant instead

lmao that would be so mch better


----------



## calliebaby

Technically it is cycle #2. But we have not been using any form of protection since November. This is my second time trying after getting a period though. I am hoping my cycles are getting shorter though.


----------



## molly85

Good yes he looks pregnant is fat tummy is all hard but isn't fat elswhere except his face


----------



## molly85

Goodness we are now into our secondmonth of actually taking any notice. Yikes.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I gave her some acupressure points to use to help induce her period.
> 
> Oh awesome.. got some for ovulation :haha:
> 
> I do bowen therapy too.
> https://www.boweninfo.com/how_it_works.htm
> 
> Maybe with that and acupuncture I will be almost pain free.
> The bowen has helped so much.
> 
> I am having pain right by my uterus. hurts!
> 
> 
> What cycle are you on Callie for ttc?Click to expand...



One really good thing that you can do at home is make sure that you avoid eating cold foods and drinking cold drinks. You want to drink/eat warm foods and beverages to provide the uterus with a warm environment. Cinnamon tea is a good choice for a beverage and cooking/steaming all your veggies is a good idea. Your acupuncturist will come up with a Chinese diagnosis for you and then use points specific to you to help generate qi and balance your bodies systems/meridians.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Technically it is cycle #2. But we have not been using any form of protection since November. This is my second time trying after getting a period though. I am hoping my cycles are getting shorter though.

I understand the cycle thing. frustrating.
for us its been since sept..lol cycle 3.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> One really good thing that you can do at home is make sure that you avoid eating cold foods and drinking cold drinks. You want to drink/eat warm foods and beverages to provide the uterus with a warm environment. Cinnamon tea is a good choice for a beverage and cooking/steaming all your veggies is a good idea. Your acupuncturist will come up with a Chinese diagnosis for you and then use points specific to you to help generate qi and balance your bodies systems/meridians.

lol.. you must be in my kitchen. I already do all that.. except the cinnamon tea. I have green tea. My hubby actually told that already. I drink room temperature water:)


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Goodness we are now into our secondmonth of actually taking any notice. Yikes.

It goes by fast!


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- that's really good that you do all of that. it can really help.

I am hopeful that I am regulating since I have had two cycles since right after Christmas. I think that the pill really screwed with my system and I am just now getting back into a regular rhythm. I see an OBGYN tomorrow to find someone that I will like to have as a doctor when I do get pregnant.


----------



## molly85

shaerichelle said:


> I drink room temperature water:)

I do this because I forgetI have poured it. I can't drink fruit juice cold ortea hot lol
NOw veg I alwaysdo in themicrowave with very littlewater I have no patience with boiling and no room for a steamer.

I amnearly asleepi'v been up for 9 hours only


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I drink room temperature water:)
> 
> I do this because I forgetI have poured it. I can't drink fruit juice cold ortea hot lol
> NOw veg I alwaysdo in themicrowave with very littlewater I have no patience with boiling and no room for a steamer.
> 
> I amnearly asleepi'v been up for 9 hours onlyClick to expand...

hmm hormones?

Lol I just sip on tea all day. I dont really drink fruit juice except with my protien shake..which makes me wanna hurl every time.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Shannon- that's really good that you do all of that. it can really help.
> 
> I am hopeful that I am regulating since I have had two cycles since right after Christmas. I think that the pill really screwed with my system and I am just now getting back into a regular rhythm. I see an OBGYN tomorrow to find someone that I will like to have as a doctor when I do get pregnant.

I hope so. There isnt to much cold food I can have :haha:

Wow you are lucky.. some girls take way longer. Fingers crossed for you this cycle:):happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Well I cam off of the pill in april and had a "period" ( they were 3 days and very light) every 6 weeks for three cycles and then nothing for four months until I got my first normal cycle on december 26th and my second on january 31st. So it took me 8 months to regulate from the time that I came off of the pill. I came off early just in case it took a while to regulate. I wanted to have 6 months or so off of the pill before we started trying.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, good thing you had a plan. My friend from high school her doc told her to do that.. she got pregnant first month.. so not fair. shes due anyday now.

Its best to get the crap out of your system.. I would think it would be better for the baby.


----------



## molly85

I dn't know ifwe generally see specialistdotors during pregnancy here it's all gp's and midwives i think


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay ladies.. my legs are hurting so that is my cue I need to sleep gotta love fibro. I will be on tomorrow, mostly at night..for the next week. My son is on school vacation.

Night night


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I dn't know ifwe generally see specialistdotors during pregnancy here it's all gp's and midwives i think

probably see your midwife.. its not often until the end.


----------



## molly85

Do you guys think you will go backon BC after you get pregnant and have the baby?


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- Good night!! :hugs:

Jo- I will not be going back on the pill. I will use condoms and the family planning method. I can't put my body back through that. I was on the pill for 8 years and I wish I never had started.


----------



## molly85

Oh night.
2 hours then hometime yay


----------



## molly85

Thats what I was thinking after this whole injection thing I don'tknow if I would remember to take the pill. I amso looking forward to being amum now wish we could get a move on. I would even like a 2ww at this point


----------



## calliebaby

I get nervous about ovulating or not. I think that I am having O pains but it has been a long while since I have felt what they are like.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I need to get to bed. I have to be up early. Talk to you tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

I don't ever remember having thembut I was 18 so god knows i just rememberhating my AF and I dn't think I was that regular I just knew when It would turn up and would be prepared.
I think we are going to have a huge family as I amnotgoing back on BC


----------



## molly85

Night Night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning loves,

Just popped in to catch up a bit. All the talk of acupuncture..awesome! I am actually going back to the chiropractor today and will have a lil acupuncture done..the nerve pain is unbearable now.

Had some crazy dreams last night about my daughter growing up :(

Well it's 7:30 and I'm gonna go back to bed till appt time lol.

xo


----------



## molly85

That would be the back ache your thinking of doing all that running around as a mum


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yep :D

Grr I got woken up by the builders coming to take measurements and stuff. This sucks.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning gorgeous ladies!! 

You all ok today? 

Well another :bfn: today and I'm 11dpo. 

When I collected my fmu to test this morning a bit of pink blood went in the cup with it (from V) and when i finished off in the toilet and then wiped it was on tissue again. 

I'm not going to test now until AF is late or she shows her face cos I'm feeling I'm out this month now I've had this watery light pink on toilet tissue since monday and it's not stopping so I don't know what the hell is going on. It stops by mid afternoon but then starts again the next morning!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww hun :( I just don't get it! You might still be one of those women who don't see a bfp until way late. I guess you're right..just wait till AF time and see how it goes. I know how hard this is..I was positive I was preg before when I went off the pill and the let down was huge.

:hugs: Hang in there sister


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey! 

Well got more cramps and when I went to the toilet again this morning I wiped and there was more blood. It just doesnt look 'fresh' if you know what I mean?? 

Still got symptoms too which is really confusing but I'm pretty sure this witch is here now!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I dunno..see what the day brings. Your cycle sounds very weird! Bleeding from so early. Still..12 dpo is still considered quite early.


----------



## Nessicle

I've never had problems with my cycle, it's always been regular, no spotting, no real symptoms only ever have cramps and headaches with AF. If it doesnt turn in to full flow I'm gonna have to go see the doc as spotting for 5 days before my period isn't normal for me and I'm kinda worried if it's not pg!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah..I would get it checked out. Especially if it's never ever happened before.


----------



## Nessicle

I will do - I had spotting on bcp but only cos I kept missing pills but not this 5 day thing. 

Hey ho!! Not much I can do now except get planning for the next ov! 

How's your back today chicken?? xx


----------



## Dannib247

aww hun thats just so strange fingers crossed you get your bfp on the day of af instead of af.. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Danni - don't know what to think right now until I get a full on bleed which hasn't happened yet. Defo cramping today though more like AF waves so I'm expecting full flow to hit any time now! 

Hope you get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My dog is so fun...I just let him in..and we had a whole conversation of me talking to him and him howling back lol.

He's a husky pup..born on Halloween :D

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs153.snc3/18039_337591354808_690444808_4800040_845602_n.jpg

(trying to cheer you up a bit, Nessie!)


----------



## Dannib247

omg hun im in love!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Brandy well it's worked he's amazing!! They're my favourite dogs ever!!xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:D He's a sweetie..so soft and cuddly. Makes me happy. He smells like dog tho, yuck. LOL. Can't wait till he's a little older, I can bathe him more regularly. Right now his skin is too sensitive. He's been really good so far..other than eating like a pig.

We also have a cat. They play together and it's sooo cute!

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs253.ash1/18039_337591374808_690444808_4800042_2878060_n.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

aww ha ha well if it makes you feel any better my two 12 week old kittens Dexter and Ambrose are in the habit of standing in their poop while trying to cover it up in the litter tray. Sick of cleaning it up at the moment lol they constantly smell got this kitten and puppy shampoo stuff thats like a mousse and you don't need to rinse it I just rub it all over them to make them smell nice!

They look like little drowned rats after ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

Ambrose (black and white) and Dexter (black) -
 



Attached Files:







A&D.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ladies. Woke up with stiff neck can't move. Never had this before. Hurts like hell. Temp dropped to 97.3:(

ness I still think you will get bfp

brandy morning gl with chiro

you all are making me want animals again...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Nessie your kitties are so cute!!! I LOVE black cats. Had one back in the states but couldn't bring her with me :(

Shannon, sorry about the neck..maybe I transferred my neck and back pain to you lol..Hope it eases today.

Just picked up DD from hip-hop dance classes..now my house sounds like a dance studio with her practicing. I should copy the music and put it on her ipod so I don't have to hear it.

Ugh I've done zero studying today..and with the test 5 days away, I can't afford that! Its really 4 days..cuz we fly on Tues. Arghhh.

I'll stop whining now hehe.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> morning ladies. Woke up with stiff neck can't move. Never had this before. Hurts like hell. Temp dropped to 97.3:(
> 
> ness I still think you will get bfp
> 
> brandy morning gl with chiro
> 
> you all are making me want animals again...

Hi Shannon was wondering where you were sweetie oh god poor you! I've had that before where I've slept on it funny and can't move it - get like shooting pains up your neck!! Plenty of rest and natural pain rememdies as you can get! 

Sorry about your temp drop :( 

thanks honey it means the world to hear that when I'm not feeling so positive - keeps me encourage! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks brandy for the present!

hopefully a shower willhelp cuz my shiatsu massage chair did nothing.


----------



## Nessicle

fx for you chica back and neck pain is so debilitating!


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you girls. thinking i need to go see my massage therapist asap.


----------



## shaerichelle

So what is everyone doing during the tww?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well you know what I'm doing..just studying lol. I'll be 11 dpo by test day, so that's most of it!

We were just talking about Valentines..we're gonna go out to my fave pasta place for a nice dinner. I have some "hot pants" that I've been saving for a night out..DH will love them :D hehe And hey..maybe we will have some "non-ovulation" :sex: !!


----------



## shaerichelle

We cant do anything special like dinner for vday we have kids then we swap kids. Our house is crazy on sunday. Poor DH has to drive to mass. 2 hrs each way to get his girls today and then sunday he does the same thing. He will be wiped.

I am trying to decided what to get/make him...sigh


----------



## shaerichelle

well studying will help a little bit.

Poor DS first day of school vacation and I cant do anything.

I am getting a 30 minute massage. Hope it will help. DH said it will make it hurt more. No pain no gain...

But I am gonna load up on advil. Forget natural stuff at the moment.


----------



## Nessicle

hope the massage helps Shannon!!


----------



## shaerichelle

me too. Seems the men in this house woke up on the wrong side of bed!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh dear they all being grumpsters....?

I took another hpt - I couldnt help it....:bfn: 

Having horrible dizzy spells, major fatigue, watery pink on tissue still....

AF due on Valentine's Day (nice and romantic!) so I'll soon know...


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they are .. Crapping on me big time. When hubby comes home with girls. I'm going into hiding. He's enuff of a groucho.

honey, you aren't getting af.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> yes they are .. Crapping on me big time. When hubby comes home with girls. I'm going into hiding. He's enuff of a groucho.
> 
> honey, you aren't getting af.

:hugs: trying to stay positive I promise

aww ha ha men are so moody sometimes. Mark goes all quiet on me sometimes makes me feel like I've said or done something wrong and I'm just like "you big grump" and I leave him to it!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I'd rather have that than diaherra of the mouth.


----------



## shaerichelle

Got my massage. Seemed to help. I have headache now. lol it never ends!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I feel like I've been hit by a train!

Cramps, backache, headache, hungry but nothing sounds good. Ewwie.

DH is watching "I Love You, Man" for the millionth time. It's pretty funny tho, so I don't mind lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh those are good signs:happydance:

I am keeping fingers crossed for you.

I had a small bit of brown blood when I wiped :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

So I know this is a question that might stir up crap, but have any of you thought about vaccinations.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They better be good signs..cuz right now they suck!

Hmmm..weird that you have bleeding..maybe ov????

And Vaccinations, I am against. I don't judge anyone who gets them or is for them, but personally..totally against. (altho my DD had them :( I was very young and uneducated at the time..)

Hey I'll be back soon..DD wants to call Grandma and its on thecomputer xo


----------



## shaerichelle

okay.
DS is not vaccinated. totally against as well


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont know what the bleeding is. Never spotted before. my body is causing me to feel crazy. Ill only accept this stiff neck if I am pregnant :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah that's really weird, Shannon! 

Man, I keep needing to pee..but theres not much when I go :( Feels like a UTI. Just perfect..grrrr. And omg! My sex drive is thru the roof lol..what a change from last night. I'm dyin here..waiting for DH to finish his poker shift *taps fingers impatiently*


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I was bad after I o'd last time. The needing to pee could be positive ya know. I had that last time. it was like pressure..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This just feels like urgency..feels exactly like a UTI. Damnit lol.

My hope is slowly drifting away. I know it's still early tho..3 cycles isn't so many.


----------



## shaerichelle

it is for me lol..

Dont give up hope damn it lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I'm trying!

I need to get some good ol cranberry juice tomorrow. Ooh my FF thing just changed to 7 dpo now thats midnight..progress!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I saw it change pretty much.

I have been drinking cranberry juice and lime sparkling water.. my cocktail yum. Right now I could use a HUGE glass of wine..

I know its hard..sometimes I wonder if I should throw the towel in. Right now with massage and bowen I am spening roughly 250+ a month.. thats not including all my supplements. UGh. Now acupuncture...sigh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh yeah..things add up..but hey, if that's what it takes to help you through, that's what you need to do. No reason to be completely miserable through life if you can help it out a bit.


----------



## shaerichelle

NO I have been miserable enough .. esp today. good thing Sabens dad is getting him soon. Hes been awful.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww, whats going on with him? Acting out for attention? Beth does that a lot..she's such a pre-teen.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol you would think Saben is too. Ugh. Hes just moody lately. I think it has to do with his teacher .. shes such a bag to him and he acts out since it has happened. Hubby and I are going in without my ex husband and laying down the law. You can tell by her report card she doesnt like him. He is the smartest kid in the class.. bored as hell and they wont challenge him and he wont do the work.. lol sounds like his mom.

Another HUGE reason we want to move.
Looking at a house tomorrow. and hopefully soon at an oceanside condo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I sooo hope you can move!

It's rough on the smart kids..they do get bored and then they appear as if they don't care, when they really just need to be challenged. My DD was the same..they even asked me to put her up a grade, but I said no..kids are kids for such a short time, I don't wanna shorten it even more.


----------



## shaerichelle

well he should be in 2nd grade. I have pretty much been home with him his whole life. At 2 and 3 he was tracing letters.. Hes doing that in first grade and adding 3+7. Last yr he was in advanced Kindergarten. and the teacher was amazing. It was for kids that turned 6 sept -dec. She taught him to read and write complete sentences and did math. This teacher does nothing really. He is 2nd grade advanced reader and does double digit addition at home. Shes sending homework home that says add the dominoes! Or tell time to the half hour. Come on. The education has gone down hill. Even my stepdaughters are bored. The older one is in advanced math in 7th grade, but what she is learning I learned in remidial 7th grade math! 

Our baby will either be homeschooled or private school. I am antipublic school at the moment. 

see when I get going on something.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I agree tho! Educational system is and has been complete crap. Have you ever heard of Waldorf schools? Omg!!! I so want my next children to go there..its a private school, but they are very spiritual..in that they let the child progress as he/she naturally does..they don't "box" the child in a certain curriculum, but they still end up being extremely advanced. They also focus very heavily on art and inner well being. They are so amazing lol. 

Here's a site about em! https://www.whywaldorfworks.org/02_W_Education/index.asp

See when I get going too!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, sorry to rush out..but its 1 am and Im dead tired now!

Will talk to you soon..hope you feel better xoxoxo...hope we both have high temps tomorrow!


----------



## shaerichelle

I would love to do that way .. Kids all learn on different levels and arent the same. Believe it or not there is gifted and talented at sabens school. He doesnt meet the criteria with the writing part of reading. Basically for the book on china. he wrote china has a great wall and nothing else.. and some other kid wrote 3 sentences and misspelled words and capitalized certain words that didnt need to be .. and that was better than one complete neatly written and spelled correctly sentence... I am telling ya she is biast badly.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ok, sorry to rush out..but its 1 am and Im dead tired now!
> 
> Will talk to you soon..hope you feel better xoxoxo...hope we both have high temps tomorrow!

Oh thats late.

Hope you feel better too.!! xoxoxoxo. and yes high temps are great. Your should def be hi:thumbup:

Night:sleep:


----------



## molly85

Ohhh I hate schoolsmy schooling was so bad in the first years I went in reading and writing doing multiplication the lot. They tried to reteach me and well it didn't work I ended up with High functioning dyslexia andattenetion difficulties.Because I was bored etc.

SO blood tests cameback yesterday. TSH level 6.9 no idea what my T4 wasbut I am tosee the doctor on Wednesday I guess for medication. I am a little scared it feelslike such a big dealI know it'snot but from what I have read it is a life long condition and I don't want to be a sofa mum I had such a busy fun life planned out.

Oh on the vacinations thing I'm for ut have no idea if we have the same ones here. I would rather they had the BCG one for TB and the full injection for cervicalcancer and warts yuck. I just wouldn't wantmy babies getting sick and meningitus is so hard to spot it could be to late.

Nessie fingers crossed for you either way


----------



## abstersmum

hi how are we all today my af arrived this morning as i thought it would, i am going to try soy has anyone given it a go yet


----------



## shaerichelle

jo what is the bcg vacination? They give 44 vacinations before the age 4. Something of that sorts. Make sure you do lots of reading on the vaccinations .. They will put you on meds to regulate it but I bet then you will get you hormones situated and get preggo.

joanna no haven't tried soy I'm going for accupuncture. I'm sick of messing around.


----------



## molly85

i read the journal articals let me see if i can show you our list.
BCG is to prevent toburculosis itusually leaves a scar.
God i hope i get my other hormone fixed. do heavy period mean anything when getting PG?


----------



## molly85

here we go.
https://www.immunisation.nhs.uk/Immunisation_schedule/Full_immunisation_schedule


----------



## molly85

Oh and I forgot flu but I dn't have that myself I had swine flu jabe for my patients sake


----------



## shaerichelle

my hubby and stepdaughter have that. It doesn't leave little scars:(


----------



## molly85

Ah it doesn't on everyone. It depend I didn't have 1 first time round so the university made me have another 1 to do nursing plusmy Hepatitus B


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh weird. Let me look at what you have.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/recs/schedules/child-schedule.htm#printable

thats ours and its rather ridiculous.

My stepdaughters no longer get any vaccines... The one you are talking about must be HPV? I would never give that to girls. To many horror stories.


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you view this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkdR8vOpEmU


----------



## molly85

Thereare 2 sorts. By the time our kidsget to that age we will see. I thinkits ajokegiving it at seniour school you just have to look at the teenmums on here to know that teens are having sex and it seems it canonly be given to virgins to be effective. The MMR is talked of having side effects it'd just a case of weighing up the risks


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah its true. I just like to give everyone the information I had. 

When I was making decisions for my son, I read a book on scientific studies. Vaccines contain monkey serum, eggs and chemicals, which are not good for newborns. 

Hubby and I are actually doing a Natural health exchange.. where people listen to doctors that are into natural health talk about getting healthy. His end goal is to have express clinics all over the US that are for natural herbs, etc.


----------



## molly85

I had enough air time to wotch it. 
Sorry to be scientific but that sort of thing is 1 in 1000's and imunisations are done a best for the population basis.
I don't question reasons Ijust know why and how there done. As you know you can hve side effects to everything the only way is to try it.
But give us 10 - 15 years there will bemore develoments. 

Ohh the olypicceremony is starting


----------



## molly85

I seem tobe medically oppositto you I have to have sinthetic everything Morphine doesn't even work on me. So I prob will have to be a natural birth by the time they finda good enough pain killer


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I cant have pain meds during birth anyways after last time.. No way. made it worse! lol..

Everyone is entitled to their opinon:)


----------



## molly85

OMG half of those are just not neededyou don't get very ill if you get them. Varicella - chicken pox it's justplain weird ifkids don't get dotty and scratchy at somepoint.I think our list is better you catch ups in your teens but its like 3/4 shotsno nothing major over 5 years all done at school sono worrys.
Def getthe pneumicocl one as that is meningitus and nasty even if u can fight it


----------



## shaerichelle

Our vaccination schedule is crazy.

My son gets none, never has never will. He is so healthy. He gets over colds within 2 days. Its amazing. I was one of those kids that had respiratory infections all the time.

Oh my not to change the subject, but my hubby is blowing drying his daughters hair and brushing it..


----------



## molly85

Morphinemakesmea bit spacedbut nopain relief i dnt even know if paracetamol worksI'musually still in pain. Can't haveany penicillin now so i may as well curl up in the corner


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah advil doesnt work for me at all. I just deal with the pain. Rocking back and forth. Not sure that some of my supplements are really working :wacko:


----------



## molly85

My mum wasrubbishat hygiene andthink it did me favours. I get sick now ecause i'm aclean person. never get tummy bugs tho. lol to OH. hows his styling technique?


----------



## shaerichelle

He actually does good. The younger one is a daddys girl. When him and I first met last year..he did her hair all the time. It was so cute.

My mom was okay at hygeine, but my stepmom and dad were clean freaks. She dusted like every other day!


----------



## molly85

ok dusting????? i just usethe fluffy head on the vacuum and run it over surfaces when I do it all. I'm really hoping to get a routine going soon. Then bubby will be used to such thins as the vacuum


----------



## shaerichelle

Saben was very used to the vaccum. lol

Yes she used furniture polish and cloth..alot


----------



## molly85

yucky and alotof time wasting lol.
My first ever boss made medust tills for an hour everyday I hate it. Figured out in the enfhe could smell polish he thought it was clean. It was a garden centre dirt everywhere


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> yucky and alotof time wasting lol.
> My first ever boss made medust tills for an hour everyday I hate it. Figured out in the enfhe could smell polish he thought it was clean. It was a garden centre dirt everywhere

it was alot of time wasting. Ugh I was always cleaning wherever I wored.

lol I never thought of that trick.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well Good Night Jo. I am gonna get some rest. Hopefully the stiff neck will go away.


----------



## molly85

Hopeit'sbetter tomorrow and the kids behave(oh included)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies.

God I woke up in a foul mood lol.

But how is everyone? xo


----------



## molly85

Miserabel but thats normal now.
Bed soon another night shift ahead. Grr


----------



## portablechick

Hi peace

Hows the neck? beautiful cold crisp day here! actually sunshine! actually thinking we mite actually gat to light the braai sometime soon!


----------



## portablechick

sorry peace just rem it shar has the bad neck - u were having back trouble tho, weren't u?


----------



## molly85

Hi I'm jo on the night shift so in more of the american time zone than british.
Welcome. Not sure where everyone is at the moment.


----------



## portablechick

Hi jo - im due tomorrow tested today but BFN - got a big nite out planned tonite with some friends i aint seen in a looong time - so there will be alcohol! scared in case there is a bean and i drown it! no feelings at all think i mite be a boy! no cramps no sore bb's nips, no crazy emotions - nothing!!!

I never thought ttc would be like this - dont know wot i thought!!!

wots the ur story jo


----------



## portablechick

jo i just wrote a big long post but it has disappeared! Basically i due AF 2mor - got BFN this morn - feel nothing no bb's nips moods cramps - nothing - mite be a boy! Got a big nite out tonight - there will be alcohol! scared incase there is a bean and i drowned it - but in my heart i know there aint!

Whats ur story jo? Nights suck - really mess with ur body rhythms i found


----------



## portablechick

o for flips sake i just posted the second one and the first appeared!!


----------



## molly85

lol.
Right. Hmm depo provera ran out last July no periodsince we are now mor consciously trying so OPK;s still nothing though my doctor said I could ovulate.
Had some bloods taken for an allergy last month got some high results back on just my thyroid & toldto steer clear of penicillin and asda chilli.
The thyroid test were redone and they are still high pointing at hypothyroidism soseeing doctoron wednes day no idea what he will do except thyroxine.

From a human point of view I'm 24 he's 27 I'm a support worker he's a security guard we work mad hours have a smal brown a whitejack russelcalled molly and own ahouse and 2 cars.

Hows about u?


----------



## shaerichelle

jo.. I learned new things nout you:)

brandy good morning. I've been in a foul mood for days, lol. How are ya?

ness hope you are ok.

callie, star, diane, kim, kayla..where are you? :cry:


----------



## portablechick

well thats me out for this month! no surprise - but at least i can intoxicate myself without fear to those in-utero!

Sadly my husband is away for just about the whole fertile window this next cycle- grrrrr!

MMMh i wonder if the window cleaning would mind standing in! oh i hope DH dont hack my account! if so - its only a wee joke!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls

Shannon still bfn and still spotting darker blood now though think its safe to say I'm out xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

really ness. Do you think you were preggo? You had every symptom.. Did your mom bleed when she was preggo?


----------



## Nessicle

Nope not in the slightest no IB or anything! 

Maybe the egg hasn't implanted properly and that's why I've carried on spotting instead of it stopping ??


----------



## shaerichelle

that's what I'm thinking. You have had symptoms.. I'd keep an eye over the next week.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies xo

My goodness, I am on cloud nine! Like I said earlier, I woke up in a horrid mood. DH sensed it right away (and he knew why..I was angry with him) so he suggested maybe going for a hair cut. I had wanted to get it trimmed anyway, it's so long, but been a while since I trimmed the ends. So I grumbled all the way there..pouting and being bitchy LOL. Got there, and got a VERY nice scalp massage wash/cut/dry/straighten. It was so nice, made me feel amazing!

After feeling much better, and knowing I looked damn good, I told DH I wanted to make today our Valentines lol! We arranged DD to go with her friend to the beach and went to have dinner and a movie. Got home, with 2 hrs to spare..I was so tired, so we laid down and slept for an hr. Woke up and had the most amazing :sex: ever!!! I mean it's always wonderful but wow, this time it was just....there are no words :blush:

Whew..so I had a nice day. :D

Nessie, I still don't believe you aren't pregnant! Or at least you were...I hope that's not the case. Everything crossed for you, luv. xo

Shannon, how are you feelin today?

Jo and portable, hello! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

awsome on the :sex: I'm glad your day is going so great. I'm doing okay. House is tornado n I'm gonna go shop. Made dh candy for valentines..gotta get a box and make card n write poem. I can't think of anythibg else.

my temp only went to 97.6 bums me out! Hows yours. I'd click on your chart..lol but I'm on my phone.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My temp dropped .2 from yesterday :( That bummed me out a bit. Maybe it'll turn out to be an implantation dip....I hope...

Aww that sounds really sweet what you're doing for DH. We didn't really exchange any gifts..it was impossible for me to go out at the last minute without DH cuz I don't drive here.

We went to watch the Valentines Day movie..it was so good! And randomly in the middle of it, I kept feeling my boobs to make sure they were still sore..they are! lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I never had to prod my boobs. They just hurt..look at my nov chart. I had a lil dip too:) 

I hope you n ness are preggers:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I sure hope so too! I hope you are..or will be soon. Ovulate damnit lol

I've eaten SO much junkfood today..all day. Pizza, ice cream, cheese fries, hot dog. JEEZ. So unlike me


----------



## calliebaby

Hi ladies!!! So, I went to my new obgyn yesterday and she was amazing. She talked with me for 40 minutes and told me that she thinks that I am ovulating according to my chart and my symptoms and gave me information on ttc. She told me to give her a call as soon as I find out I am pregnant. She was very helpful. She told me that we should have sex every other day to every few days so that the sperm would have enough time to build back up. She also explained all of the ways to could help us get pregnant if we were not pregnant in a year of trying. I really like her. I am so excited. Now if my temps would just start going up.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So glad you like her, Callie! Hopefully you'll be calling her very soon :D


----------



## molly85

Ahhh shannon what didn't I tell you?
I am even more exhausted tonight my eyes just won't stay open
Ionly worktemporary hoursbut don't knowhow to tellmy boss I'mnot going tobe able todo8back to back next week


----------



## shaerichelle

Girl you need some rest you are gonna wear yourself out!

Ive been busy shopping and cleaning and making stufff for vday. OMG I still need to write a poem


----------



## molly85

I am worn out.
Told my other half I am sick of this now. I have never wanted to work full time. 
But we have a mortgage, ahouse to finish refurbashing and want a baby plus the cars and dog etc.
It would beintresting if the doctor told me off.I know a collegue gets off night because she has diabeties. 
MOst of my shifts arenights so I'm not running around.
Bring on maternity leave


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill pray you get maternity leave. I used to run a daycare for 11 hours then take care of my son clean the house do dinner.. so by the end of the day I was wiped. I never had a break! Ugh


----------



## molly85

I just can't do it. I'm not designed like that I burn out so easily. I would rather go without
I want tobuy stuff now so we can afford everything.I havenoidea except for a pram and cot what we will need


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I know what you mean I burn out lie crazy now.

I wonder sometimes what my stepdaughters think of me. lol. they probably think I am crazy.


----------



## molly85

Hmm and what does their mother do?
Both our families themumwillonly workpart time max.
My MIL will probably be very involved when I work


----------



## shaerichelle

thats the way it should be. she didnt work until the last yr of their marriage, but I am not sure about some of the things she does..


----------



## molly85

I'mjust wotching one born every minute very goy I must say hey usually make these things nice and heerful nope this is like a real hospital.


----------



## shaerichelle

you at work again jo?

everyone have a happy valentines day.


----------



## molly85

yup and tomorrow night.
I got halfway through my program and it got stuck on a honda advert how annoying.
Happy valentines day!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies. Hope you have a nice one xo

I just woke up. So tired still!


----------



## molly85

Ditto but i need togo bed SBIL is staying the night so running around cleaning and tidying


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> that's what I'm thinking. You have had symptoms.. I'd keep an eye over the next week.

morning shannon , brandy, and all my other lovelies!

I hope you're having a nice Valentine's!! 

Well bang on time full AF today, bad cramps. Defo AF cramps - I can tell the difference between these ones and the ones I had early on this week. I defo think an egg tried implanting and that's why I had the watery light pink and that it tried to burrow in and that's why I've continued to bleed! 

So - CD1 today temping and charting. 

Temp today is 36.45 celsius (doing in celsius/centigrade rather than fahrenheit this time round).

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie :( I'm so sorry hun. I also think the eggy was trying to implant..maybe something was just off with it and your body knows that. Ugh. I feel horrible for you. Big big big hugs and lots of love coming from this side of the planet for you :hugs: On to next cycle..I'm pullin for you!

I'm not feeling any symptoms at all really. Just quite tired, but I haven't slept well. And have a headache which is pretty much an everyday thing for me anyways. BBs are kinda sore.

Rawr, I just feel out too. DH asked me today when I can test..I told him I'm not going to till AF is due...but I already wanna test secretly lol.


----------



## molly85

no more HPT'sinthe house ladies POAS got old real quick. Still OPKing see what doctor says wednesday. So tierd now I will see you later.

Aww nessie horrible :witch: shenever comesto us who wouldn't mind. Thinkof it this way more time to save for stuff a baby doesn't need but is dead cute so you will want to buy it 

TTFN


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Very true, Jo..all that cute baby stuff!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Brandy and Jo!

Yeah you're right - extra pennies for future bubba and it probably was an off egg xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've got a pounding headache! I neeeed to study for 2 hrs like..right now. This is gonna be impossible lol.


----------



## Nessicle

you stil suffering with that headache honey??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woops, computer crashed.

But yeah, still have one. It's strange..doesn't seem to go away!

I know I sound whiney haha.


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning ladies,
I am so sorry Ness:hugs: big huge ones. I definitely think you were on your way to being pregnant. I spotted the firs few hours before AF. I will warn you if thats the case your hormones maybe out of wack.

Brandy, Sounds like you and DH had an awesome Valentines Day. When do you go to the chiro? I take these headache support pills for my headache. They are from iherb.com

Jo, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you at the doc. While you are there...ask them if you could be preggo and take a test.. So you can have a fresh new start:)

Where have all the other girls gone? Seems its only us 4 keeeping the thread going:(
Girls... Update us. I sometimes see you lurking.

Last night I noticed on the back of my skull there is a part that is bigger than normal. I am so scared right now. I could barely lay on it last night.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks for the prior warning Shannon! I've started temping today so hopefully it may help keep an eye on what's going on! Long as I ovulate I aint bothered ha ha

Aww poor Brandy with that headache!! I have a lot of headaches so know how fed up they can make you nothing like what you must have though honey!

Shannon what part of your head is it where you can feel that its bigger?


----------



## shaerichelle

You are welcome for the warning. 

you know right above your neck where there are two bones sticking out its on one of those. It hurts to lay on my memory foam pillow


----------



## Nessicle

I was really poorly not this xmas just gone but one before. All the glands came up in my body. 

One of the places I didnt know I had glans was on those two little bones just at the base of your skull where your head meets your neck it was agony, I couldnt move my head and it hurt just laying down, if you are under the weather it could be the glands that are swollen like what happened to me??


----------



## shaerichelle

oh that would make sense.. Everyone in this house has some kind of congestion crap going on. My stepdaughter has a sinus infection. Poor thing was just tossed antibitoic... Nothing to relieve the symptoms.. I have been giving her homeopathic stuff and its almost gone.

Makes sense the whole gland thing. I will have to check into that. My sinuses arent liking me at the moment :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

sounds like that could be it then Shannon - it is mega painful even though it's just swollen glands, it's some of the worst pain I've ever had except surgeries of course! As i said I didnt even know we had glands there lol

sinus infections are horrible - i had one just after xmas, had to have antibiotics cos my immune system is ruined from my coeliac being left undiagnosed for so long and can't fight stuff off myself. I tried everything before and nothing took it away!


----------



## shaerichelle

how did you get rid of it? Mywhole body is freaking out.


----------



## Nessicle

i had antibiotics for the sinus infection, I just couldnt shake it myself.

For the swollen glands in my head I just had painkillers but to be honest they were that painful the painkillers didnt work anyway! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay. I guess Ill shower and just deal. I have 8 hrs of hw to do. It doesnt even feel like valentines day. I didnt get anything not even a card. Sigh.


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: aww no val's card how pants!!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yah its our fist valentines day. It sucks. I dont feel good. I gave him his stuff last night.. 

Right now I am peod.


----------



## Nessicle

aww big hugs honey


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks. I cant stop crying today. I have a migraine now.

What did your OH get you? At least an I love you would be nice.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Shannon :( Sorry to hear about your pains and crappy V Day. I hope he redeems himself sometime today before its too late!

Nessie, I'm still disappointed about your AF! GL for next cycle. I'm sure we'll be symptom spotting together haha.

Speaking of that..My boobs kill. I'm still not feeling that hopeful..but they do hurt. Every bump in the road knocked me today. AF will kick my ass this time round if its any indicator.

I'm so tired..I only have tonight and tomorrow to study! And we have plans for the morning..Just feeling overly stressed. Ugh.

Other than that, I'm peachy lol


----------



## Nessicle

nooo you're gonna get your bfp lady!!! I hope to not see you on here in a good way lol!!

Aww shannon I know how you feel tears wise - I can't stop crying today either I feel I've no reason to either! I'm so snappy and irritable with OH or crying lol, poor bloke he must be so fed up of me today!

We love you Shannon xxx

my OH got me red roses and a nice card bless him, got a film to watch The Taking of Pelham 123 or something, just having a glass of red wine and ordered an Indian takeaway! Having a Bindiya Lamb yuuummmyyy!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy- Nope he isnt he just yelled at me some more. My head feels like its going to fall off and my son will be here soon. Whatever he can take out on me he has. Just waiting.

I dont understand what I did. Its just cause I wont listen to him about my health. I told him I am tired. I have tried a million things for christ sakes I swallow 20 pills a day.
Now I have fertility issues to worry about hes not getting it..

Aww I love you both too.

Ness its gotta be the hormones. The thing in the back of my head has swelled up a million times more. Ugh.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Ness..thank you! We will have to wait and see, I suppose.

Taking of Pelham is a good movie! You will enjoy if you like dramas..altho Travolta is a tad cheesy lol. I love Denzel!

Indian food..I normally love! Doesn't sound good right now..nothing does! (another "symptom" i'm not looking into!)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, def sounds like a swollen gland :( I don't know of any remedies that can fix that either, other than getting rid of the infection. Are you against antibiotics? I don't like them..but will take em if need be.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I have some natural ones here. DH thinks is swollen lymph nodes. I dont. I just want to get it checked out anything to do with my head freaks me out cause I have enough issues.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww how sweet of him Ness. Indian food is yummy

Brandy you are funny...

Have you looked at my crazy chart today?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah that is scary =/ 

Does he not want you to go to a doc?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, I was just looking at it..looong cycle..that eggy is teasing you :(


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it is. :(

He left me flowers on the table and said I am very hatred basically and left to take his girls home. 

And you want to know how all this started.. with me having a big lump in the back of my head! Men.

I dont know what he wants he is being weird.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's so stupid! Like you can control what your body does..grrr. Men sometimes *rolls eyes*


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, I saw in another thread you said you got a faint line on clearblue? Faint lines basically means it didnt implant.. I found that out after reasearching galore..

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> That's so stupid! Like you can control what your body does..grrr. Men sometimes *rolls eyes*

Yes it is. I wish I could control my body.. I hate pain! It hurts:cry:

I roll my eyes at him a lot.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Try to rest, hun. Ignore all the negativity! I know pain is horrible..I'm having that same splitting headache again!!!

I'm going to go shower and make some coffee..I HAVE to stay up late tonight and study.

Will probably be back on here soon haha.

<3 xo


----------



## shaerichelle

okay. 

I have hours of homework.. ugh no resting here..just like you!

enjoy your shower!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi ladies:hugs: I have been so busy the last couple of days and it won't be slowing down anytime soon. I hope that everyone has a nice love day. I have to get going but I will try and check in later. My temp rose this morning so if it stays up for the next 2 days it will confirm ovulation for yesterday!!!:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay! Hoping those temps rise for you.

I'm taking a break from studying.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just realized that the headache I've been having seems to be more of a tooth pain..except its all my teeth :(


----------



## calliebaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Just realized that the headache I've been having seems to be more of a tooth pain..except its all my teeth :(

I get that when I am about to get a head cold.


----------



## molly85

Hi Shannon,
I do hate to agree with your other half in general when we say our glands are swollen we do actually mean our lymph nodes the lymphatic system filters our blood soif there is an infection it can get stuck there as we try and fight it. Makes you feel real rubbish so the trick would be to fight the infection.
Glands are the things that make hormones.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Jo, hmm wondering if its why my hormones are funky or maybe the pregnancy caused it?


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Just realized that the headache I've been having seems to be more of a tooth pain..except its all my teeth :(

Have any clove oil?


----------



## molly85

Ah Peace (forgot ya real name howdippy of me)
Do you clench or grind ya teeth at night? This can lead you to over exercising the jaw muscle and giving you what feels like a head ache or a face ache?
I getthis I have a gumgurad to stop this but i chew the damn thing at £70 its an expensive chew toy.

Shannon I'm with Hubby you have been quite run down. Lot's of Vit C and echanacor (sp) sleep, fresh air and food. You are probably fighting a virus it just isn't streaming doen your face. 

I am soo tierd now and miserable Iamtrying to figure out how o say no to some work shifts, this place has been so good to me but 5nightsshifts is just to much but everyne worksabove and beyond because the clients need us and there just aren't enough regular staff.


----------



## shaerichelle

I take vitmain C everyday, lol. I guess I will go to the ocean again.. Try the laundry mat.. Well I always eat fresh food to many diet restrictions...

Tell them you are feeling run down and need rest.


----------



## molly85

Everyone is the same. webook so far in advane I just feel i'm lettung them down andI wanted a full time job here


----------



## shaerichelle

Ive learn honesty is the best:)


----------



## molly85

I know. i wasdue to do a14 hour day cancelled the morning because ofthe doctorand they didn't look to pleased. I am usually so full ofbeans I just don't look exhausted.Even where they took the blood on tuesday is still bruisedand painful so i am deffinatly run down I dnt bruise easily


----------



## shaerichelle

I bruise easily when I got my blood taken... I had pain for weeks..

I hope you get to rest soon.. its not fair.


----------



## molly85

No it's not. On reflection I have been fighting the same symptoms for a long timebut amnowmore accepting that maybe I am ill. 
My family used to thinkyou had to see illness to be ill. Now my dad has had something similer he understands and my OH is coming round but finding it hard. He can nowsee me trying and just ending up in tears because I can't do things.

I am positive I'm not pregnant though would love to be, but I want to be well and pregnant. I want to be able to walkmy dog and a baby. do house work and get out and about not be a sofa mum. RIght now that is what I would be


----------



## shaerichelle

Im 100% convinced its your thyroid. I saw my mom suffer for years without medication. She was tired a lot and didnt have much energy.


----------



## molly85

Yep I just can't believe I have pottered on all this time. I am usually a complete hypocondriac lol. I go to the doctor with a cold some time, I just thought It was the glandular feaver (lymph nodes not hormone glands, NUrse training I had to ask) that it was in my blood and always thought it could develop into ME (chronic fatigue syndrome) I am petrified of getting thisas it seems to untreatable so never when and asked as I thought I would get laughed at.

Any who. I am pram window shopping again. So naughty but a cot is a cot storage is well storage i am trying to be pratical I only want ones that are nearly £300 +


----------



## shaerichelle

We are getting a co sleeper for the baby..whenever it decideds to arrive, lol. Eventually it will have a crib ..I suppose that is what you mean about a cot.

It is treateable. You will probably have to be on medication for a long time or possibly the rest of your life... 

I actually was prefering I would have something wrong when I have had blood tests a month ago, but nope nothing I am healthy...per my bloods.


----------



## molly85

LOL bleeding bloods.The ME thingis untestable, you test for everything else. I get the feeling you have had it tough your body has found somewhere safe and is just unloading all its baggage as you heel from the past I bet all will settle down. Conception will happen and you will be ina better place for Saben and a baby. I have a lot of stressin my past and have just ploughed through thinking it would go away now I know better I justhave to educate my OH who never gets sick the evilman.


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine doesnt either! He has had this congestion that wont go away thats it. Hes been healthy!

I think so too. I think I am going to go to some yoga classes to help heal. My past is horrid and some of the present as well just need to get rid of it.. I agree my mind and life has been tough on my body.

What is ME? 

Yah stress doesnt just go away, unfortunately.:(


----------



## molly85

chronic fatigue syndrome it's soo hard to explain but being majorly fatigued alotis the basic symptom. Like when you have flu, bone tierd.

Oh god i want to go test prams. lol.I have seen the cosleepers i don't thinkwe have room though and with OH working nightsit's not that practical I want a bed in the nursery if we are having a really bad night. I wotch nanny 911 and supernanny alot and dnt want to get into the habbit of children being dependant on u to sleep.
Though the mosesbaskets and co sleepers do look cute


----------



## shaerichelle

I have pretty much that.

Yah my son kinda wouldnt sleep without us, regardless. He was up about 10 times a night! Eeek.


----------



## molly85

It's not the same but I don't let my verycute but very needy terrierget away with anything so bay will be the same. OH thinks I am mean because I don't like the idea of immediatly responding to a cry. If it's a pained cry that is different. We will of course see. 
I know you only planon having 1 but if you were trying for your firstwouldyou be thinking about a second already? As in what supplies you would furniture etc?


----------



## shaerichelle

I did think about the second, like making sure they could reuse furniture.. didnt work out cause my ex didnt want a second all of a sudden.

Its not mean, they learn they cant cry and get what they want!


----------



## molly85

I know that.

From everything I have read I can do little else at the moment woman seem to go through amultitude of pram/strollersI think my mother had 2 a pram and a stoller. How the hck do u get the right 1?


----------



## shaerichelle

i dont know. My hubby was looking at a $600.00 one. eek. He is crazy. We only have planned on one!


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Jo.. I will talk tomorrow.

Good Morning Brandy and Ness when you get up.:)


----------



## molly85

Thats nearly the same price. I have been looking at these ones that gofrom birth to 3 years. they all seem huge tho compared with my tiny car. I have to wait tilI'mpregnant to go play I really hope this thyroid thing is the answer to ovulation tee hee thatwould be fab if we got back on course quicker because of this.


----------



## molly85

Night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning Shannon and Jo :hugs:

Woke up with a bit of a temp rise from yesterday..could be that I didn't sleep well though..so I dunno.

Toothache is still there and KILLING me!!!! Was so hard to sleep..DH was restless too, so we both tossed n turned. Ugh.

I plan on napping later lol


----------



## molly85

ah your back now explain the tooth ache and where and if you know what your mouth does when your asleep?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It has been mainly since yesterday..maybe day before..its only one side, and major jaw pain..radiates to my temple. Ughhhhh. 

Feels like my teeth are falling out!


----------



## molly85

hmm now did you have the bleeding gums when everyone else did?
did you see my post earlier aout over exercising your jaw muscles?
Mydentisthasbanned me from apples and gum, i occasionally treat myself


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well that's not really a symptom for me tho, cuz my gums bleed a lot..pregnant or not.

Darnit lol!

No, I didn't see your post, but that's odd. I've never had this kind of pain. My lymph node is a bit swollen, so may be an infection somewhere in my head/mouth. My ear hurts as well inside there. I'm just a mess today it seems :blush:

Dead tired, but only had about 4 hrs sleep so far. As soon as DD leaves for school, I'm headed back to bed for an hr!

How are you tho, luv?


----------



## molly85

Dieing to see the doctor. I am soo ruminating over this thyroid thing. Exhausted to 50 hour working week nest round of shifts is looking like 74 hours at this rate. No one say think of the money I'm thinking of my heath. I have been looking at prams then I thought what if I got pregnant agian straight away i would need a double then I need something robust to walk thedog and something that would fit in my car. Then I thought by the time i'm pregnant a new range will be out


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly bed for you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> Dieing to see the doctor. I am soo ruminating over this thyroid thing. Exhausted to 50 hour working week nest round of shifts is looking like 74 hours at this rate. No one say think of the money I'm thinking of my heath. I have been looking at prams then I thought what if I got pregnant agian straight away i would need a double then I need something robust to walk thedog and something that would fit in my car. Then I thought by the time i'm pregnant a new range will be out

Aww wow, you work sooo hard! And with your fatigue, I can only imagine that it's pure torture :( :hugs:

I wish I could help everyone in the world so that ppl like you dont have to work so hard. Not that anythings wrong with you..haha..Ok that came out all wrong. Hope you get what I meant! xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh..just took my vitamin and I feel sooo nauseated..like I do when I'm really really hungry. Maybe I'm really really hungry lol.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness, I saw in another thread you said you got a faint line on clearblue? Faint lines basically means it didnt implant.. I found that out after reasearching galore..
> 
> :hugs:

Morning Shannon

Can't believe your DH on Valentine's Day! It's not your fault you're unwell! I hope things are better today and you feel better!! 

Only ever had that very faint line (only visible with the naked eye) on CD10 I think it was. I'm guessing that's what happened. Suppose on the plus side my body did the right thing if eggy wasn't a good one. I feel some springtime :bfp:'s coming our way!! 

Hi also Brandy and Jo!! 

Oooh Brandy you are sooo preggo!!! I've got a good feeling for you!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol thanks..but I just don't know!

Shannon, hope things are better today for you..with DH and with your health.

I'm feeling like total crap! Got that massive toothache/jaw ache/headache going on..and now stomach ache to add to it lol. Feeling some cramps tho..seems early for me, so I hope its a good sign!

One more day to study till we fly! I am soooo nervous.


----------



## Nessicle

Hope the cramps are a beany implanting wooot!! 

Hope you feel better though with your headache and toothache etc! Nothing worse than toothache!!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ness. I had thid long thing typed and my phone deciced to change webpages. Ugh. How are you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha awww nightmare when that happens!! 

Much better today thanks Shannon! Feeling much more positive! 

Bleeding like there's no tomorrow but not in much pain any more - first day of AF is always the worst for me though! Think the heavy period is a good sign - nice thick endomitrium for this months eggy that I know I'm gonna catch :D

How is the lump on your head?? Has it gone down at all??


----------



## shaerichelle

The lump has gotten bigger and almost spreads to my ear and is way more painful! Ugh. I have a doc appt weds am, so I can ask him then. Hopefully he will say its nothing. I do feel a cold coming on.. sneezing and congestion. DH has had it forever and I thought I was never going to get it.

I am glad you are feeling less pain. The 2nd and 3rd day are the worse for me. PMA is good to have. I am trying there but my temp keeps on dropping ugh. Hows the temping going for you?


----------



## Nessicle

oh sounds really painful Shannon!! It must be frustrating not to be able to take any medication! I hope you're not feeling too horrendous :hugs:

So far so good with temping! Have told OH that I'm doing it so he doesnt think I've gone half mental when he sees me with a thermometer hanging outta my mouth he he


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ugh..just took my vitamin and I feel sooo nauseated..like I do when I'm really really hungry. Maybe I'm really really hungry lol.

Oh dear my vitamins were doing this to me too:happydance::happydance:

Not happy that you are feeling sick, well maybe :haha::winkwink::baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol thanks..but I just don't know!
> 
> Shannon, hope things are better today for you..with DH and with your health.
> 
> I'm feeling like total crap! Got that massive toothache/jaw ache/headache going on..and now stomach ache to add to it lol. Feeling some cramps tho..seems early for me, so I hope its a good sign!
> 
> One more day to study till we fly! I am soooo nervous.

Hi Brandy,

sounds like you have tmj! I have it. I have to open my mouth quite a bit and massage my jaw and close it. If your jaw is tight everything in your head and neck will eventually get there and cause headaches!


Good Luck, dont be nervous, Missy!


----------



## Nessicle

I have a tight jaw and get lots of headaches....


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> oh sounds really painful Shannon!! It must be frustrating not to be able to take any medication! I hope you're not feeling too horrendous :hugs:
> 
> So far so good with temping! Have told OH that I'm doing it so he doesnt think I've gone half mental when he sees me with a thermometer hanging outta my mouth he he

It is. I wish DH really realized how painful it is without any medication. I am actuallly thinking of stopping most of my vitamins, they dont seem to help much. Sick of 21 pills a day ... At the point of frustration.

Awesome. FF wont tell you when you ovulate until after your first cycle, unless you check you cm and have a positive opk. I am acutally almost done with temping. its not telling me anything! LOl I have mine hanging out of my mouth every morning. Mine beeps. I have to cover it. DH said I looked like I was sucking my thumb.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.nj.com/business/index.ssf/2010/02/lawsuit_proceeds_on_johnson_jo.html

Ugh, people beware!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies <3

Just got home..I have hardly studied today..AGAIN. Been feeling so off. Don't feel pregnant, just sickly lol. Going to tryyyy to stay up late and cram. That never works out lol. I get so sleepy that I'm just like "screw it".

DH keeps saying I look so beautiful today. Wonder what he's done lol!

How are yall?


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm moody as hell! My head burns in back. My brain function is slow but that happens alot. Dh is grumpy. He has day off. N I don't like it. Shoulders stiff.

brandy you sound like me with school. I flippin hate schoolwork. What did dh do? Or maybe he can see a glow:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm moody as hell! My head burns in back. My brain function is slow but that happens alot. Dh is grumpy. He has day off. N I don't like it. Shoulders stiff.

brandy you sound like me with school. I flippin hate schoolwork. What did dh do? Or maybe he can see a glow:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He hasn't done anything...(that I know of yet) lol. HA I am so not glowing..glowering maybe. Stress makes me a total monster. 

Sorry you're in so much pain..that suuuucks :(

Gotta get DD to bed and feed the dog.

Tooth is killin right now..ouch. As soon as I find out whether I'm pg or not, I'm running to the dentist (if not, that is)!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:
 

> He hasn't done anything...(that I know of yet) lol. HA I am so not glowing..glowering maybe. Stress makes me a total monster.
> 
> Sorry you're in so much pain..that suuuucks :(
> 
> Gotta get DD to bed and feed the dog.
> 
> Tooth is killin right now..ouch. As soon as I find out whether I'm pg or not, I'm running to the dentist (if not, that is)!!!

you know.. I just remembered my tooth hurt when I was preggo early on. Lol hmm:haha:

lol stress is my monster! I hope you had an I.d:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man, I hope so too! But it would be an odd dip, with 2 days of the same temps. I think my temps aren't very good either, because I go to bed so so so late, sometimes 3:30 and take my temp at 7 am every morning (and weekend) before I get DD up for school. So I have very broken sleep. Sometimes I get 8 hrs in, sometimes 5, others 3 or 4 lol. I know the min is supposed to be 3 consecutive hrs, but hard to think it doesn't affect em somehow.

Just takin a short break from my cram session. DH is still up, and I'm in the mood for some :sex: so I hope he isn't too tired when I'm done studying! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry wasnt on. was doing laundry.

now can barely function. thinking the er, but dh is gone for night. sharp pains in head.


----------



## molly85

shannon? you ok? 
Branndy if you don't know it by now cramming won't help good luck!
Ness gladthe horrible pain has gone.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi jo.. I'm the same don't know what's wrong gonna call my doc tomorrow. Trying to fall asleep. Ugh.

night


----------



## molly85

night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, hope that you feel better :( I'm worried about you. 

Well it's almost time for us to go to the airport, so I need to go make sure I have everything!

Will try to check in sometime and see how you are doing!

If we can't get internet for some reason..I will be back on late Wednesday. :D

Lots of love to my TTC crazies xoxo


----------



## Nessicle

morning all 

Shannon you ok doll?? I think you should go to ER if you're in that much pain with it just get it checked out and put your mind at rest honey xxx

Brandy, Jo - how's you guys?! 

xx


----------



## molly85

Hello Ness.
We are wall paper stripping our spareroom the previousowners papered theceilingand we are now in fear of what is under it. then we are filling holes and maybe going to B&Q for paint.
Tomorrow is the doctor at 10 am a late shift and up all night preparing for a night shift.

Hows Ness?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ugh I hate decorating I don't envy you! 

You've probs mentioned before but what do you do Jo??

I'm ok thanks sweets, just tired and AF is pertty heavy still, feel so swollen and sore lol and all I want is chocolate!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls sorry ive missed alot of pages and dont have time right now to read up on them all. Whats new? Any bfps? My af is due today and although ive not been temping religiously my temp was the highest its ever been this morning! Got a prominent blue vein on my right puppie too! Lol. So fxd. No other symptoms at all though. Just craving cofee like mad and i knw its bad but i cant help it! If af doesnt come today i will test tomorrow. So big fxd. Doubt it tho knowing my luck! Ive missed all u girls xx


----------



## Nessicle

ooooh Jellie sounds really promising for you!! Hope this is it for ya!! 

AF got me Sunday :( great pressie for the OH on Val's day ha


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ness, had high hopes for u, hugs xx theres always next month babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

defo honey - only first month ttc so although was down on Sunday feel fine today and ready to get back on :sex: :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning girls, You all are on a dif time zone and never on much when I am lol.

I am doing ok. Pain has lessened in head and gave me more of a stiff neck, ugh.

Landlord will be here soon, so got to get prepared for that. DH promised he clean the kitchen, he asked me to help I said :nope: I did my share. I guess call me a bitch, lol

Jellie, Damn you stay with us quit going away. I craved sweets with my pregnancy:)

Ness, When are you going to start using OPK. I still have not gotten a positive on those things.

Brandy, Good Luck on your exam. Be careful in the hood.

Talk later.. My son is on school vacation this week.


----------



## molly85

ness -I'm a support worker in mental health and a painter and decorator it would seem.
jelly - fingers crossed for you.
shannon -tell thelandlord what ithinkof them and her sewage


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> ness -I'm a support worker in mental health and a painter and decorator it would seem.
> jelly - fingers crossed for you.
> shannon -tell thelandlord what ithinkof them and her sewage

painter and decorator :rofl: 

I bet working in mental health is intersting! You'd have a field day with me :D 
could do with some mental health analysis of some sort!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm actually gonna listen cause if I say anything it will be complete bitchyness. We arejust hoping to get out of our lease asap. How are you today Jo? Did you sleep?


----------



## shaerichelle

can I just say I don't want to accept anymore pain unless I'm pregnant..:haha:
dh is moody..is their any pms pills for men?


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks jo and shannon, i love u girlies, and i mean that! Did i mention i did have a little brown spotting a few days ago? Trying not to get my hopes too high tho. How are all ur cycles going? Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol jellie.. No O for me :cry: looks like a go day cycle. Have had many signs of preg and many signs of O and nothing:(


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shannon babe, maybe cos of ur angel baby your bodys taking time to settle into a rutine! Hugs xx
Just beushed my teeth and my gums where so sore and bled, cud this be a sign? X


----------



## shaerichelle

my body hates me lately. Seems like a new thing everyday.

yes it's a sign extra blood flow;) :happydance:


----------



## molly85

I slept from 3pm to 2.30 am. then doozed til 6am wotching tv with OH. then we emptied and stripped wall paper in our spare room.wentand bought paint etc(bright green) went inlaws now pushingonto wotchbeckam play soccer. i am in pain an exhausted but very productive day with no arguing.
ness we are all nutswots yours peciality?
cautiously hopeful for you jelly.


----------



## calliebaby

Ugggh. My sister in law that has always been against having babies until she was 40, just announced on her facebook (of all places) that she thinks she might have the baby bug. This is the same girl that refused to hold her nephew because she didn't want to hold him until he was at least 20 pounds (she actually gave in and held him around 2 months of age). I would be heartbroken if she managed to conceive before me. 
Hopefully my temps raise the next few days. I think I am due to O soon, but my last cycle was longer and I didn't O until day 24, so I am still about 7 days off from that. I hope it is sooner this month though.


----------



## jelliebabie

its almost midnight so i am almost officially late! Feel like af is no where in site! Testing in the morning with fmu so am crossing everything. Brushed my teeth again, and oww, my gums hurt and keep bleeding, really hope this is a good thing and has nothing to do with my new addiction to coffee lol. Hows everyone else? Did any one else get any bfps that ive missed? Anyone heard from kellie marie? Xx


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Jellie.
I have been wondering where Kayla is as well as Kellie.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> thanks jo and shannon, i love u girlies, and i mean that! Did i mention i did have a little brown spotting a few days ago? Trying not to get my hopes too high tho. How are all ur cycles going? Xx

OMG Jellie... that is implantation spotting and the bleeding gums is a Defo sign of early pregnancy.... :happydance::happydance: Now take the test already.... I'm sooo excited for ya.. :hugs:

Sorry to hear that the :witch: got ya Nessie... Looks like a spring baby for ya ;)

Callie... How ya Doin..... :)

I got a present alright on Valentines day... AF hit me 4 days early and about wiped me out... GRRRRRRRRRRR... I'm in a holding pattern... lol

Hope you get feeling better Shannon... hang in there... There is NO PMS Pill for Men... I WISH... lol

Where is my gurl Kayla and Kellie Marie?? Miss talking to ya to ya know :)

Well I'm off for a few, got me a new baby... a 2 lb Shorkie... She'll have to do for now.. I'm keeping my spirits up... I'm not giving up...

Take care ladies... Wishing you all a BFP Soon :dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kimmie, thanks for the optimism! I hope u are right! We will see in the morning, my frer is waiting lol. Sorry to hear the bitch got you!
Whats a shorkie? Is it a furbaby? Ive got 7 furbabies xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey sorry I've been neglecting y'all im just spending all my time with sam he's only here for another week and i STILL haven't OV'd yet but i did get a some EGCM today yay!!! it's only a bit but hopefully i get more tomorrow :) but yay Kim you got a cute puppy you should post photos!


----------



## shaerichelle

gl kayla.

diane everything sounds good. Cross my fingers for you:) hell my toes too.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shanny babe. Keep u posted in the morning, am soooo tired now xx


----------



## shaerichelle

pls do dear:)


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> I slept from 3pm to 2.30 am. then doozed til 6am wotching tv with OH. then we emptied and stripped wall paper in our spare room.wentand bought paint etc(bright green) went inlaws now pushingonto wotchbeckam play soccer. i am in pain an exhausted but very productive day with no arguing.
> ness we are all nutswots yours peciality?
> cautiously hopeful for you jelly.

Hi jo! 

I'm a Personal Assistant in a law firm - we deal with spinal cord injuries and brain injuries, quite interesting! 

Jellie - ooooh bleeding gums :) fx for you!!! I hope you get your bfp this month! we need to know asap lol!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> thanks jo and shannon, i love u girlies, and i mean that! Did i mention i did have a little brown spotting a few days ago? Trying not to get my hopes too high tho. How are all ur cycles going? Xx
> 
> OMG Jellie... that is implantation spotting and the bleeding gums is a Defo sign of early pregnancy.... :happydance::happydance: Now take the test already.... I'm sooo excited for ya.. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the :witch: got ya Nessie... Looks like a spring baby for ya ;)
> 
> Callie... How ya Doin..... :)
> 
> I got a present alright on Valentines day... AF hit me 4 days early and about wiped me out... GRRRRRRRRRRR... I'm in a holding pattern... lol
> 
> Hope you get feeling better Shannon... hang in there... There is NO PMS Pill for Men... I WISH... lol
> 
> Where is my gurl Kayla and Kellie Marie?? Miss talking to ya to ya know :)
> 
> Well I'm off for a few, got me a new baby... a 2 lb Shorkie... She'll have to do for now.. I'm keeping my spirits up... I'm not giving up...
> 
> Take care ladies... Wishing you all a BFP Soon :dust:Click to expand...


hi honey!! 

aww thank you - defo feeling optimistic about a spring bfp! 

Another announcement of pregnancy on facebook last night...I'm gonna stop logging on until I get my bfp cos it's driving me nuts!! 

aww you need to post a piccie of your new baby!! Pets are a good way to keep occupied - I have two 12 week old kittens and they're like 2 year olds - in to everything!!! 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

How's your head Shannon? Has the lump gone down more? x


----------



## jelliebabie

what waa wrong with shannons head? Omg i miss too much on here! Hope ue ok babe!
Well, i did my frer and bfn. Im on cd 30, usual cycle is 29days not sure when i ovd but ff said i ovd on cd17 last month. If thats the case then that wud make me 13dpo so surely frer would be able to pick it up by now! Ive been such a good girl waiting to test till late lol! Must be my body playing another joke on me! Gl to all my girlies still waiting to test! Xxx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> what waa wrong with shannons head? Omg i miss too much on here! Hope ue ok babe!
> Well, i did my frer and bfn. Im on cd 30, usual cycle is 29days not sure when i ovd but ff said i ovd on cd17 last month. If thats the case then that wud make me 13dpo so surely frer would be able to pick it up by now! Ive been such a good girl waiting to test till late lol! Must be my body playing another joke on me! Gl to all my girlies still waiting to test! Xxx

aww I really hope not Jellie!! Maybe you'll be the type who a :bfp: shows up for around 18dpo! Either that or maybe ff got your actual ov day wrong and you're more like 11dpo??

Shannon had a painful lump on her head, thought it might be a very swollen gland if she was under the weather but just checking up on her :) she said it had gone down a bit yesterday. 

xx


----------



## molly85

Hey Ladies,
Saw doctor hegave aprescriptionandorderstohave a blood test in 100 days, he says the hypothyroidism could be the cause of my non ovulation so yay these pills may fix me.
How are we all?
Still decorating the colour is describeded as Pea green quit vibrant god knows if a baby would like it but OH does.
Carpet men turned up a month early to very funny.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness i hope so. Im gonna wait till cd32 before testing again, ive never been that late before, on rare occassions ive came on on cd31. But if im not expecting then a serious trip to the dentist is in order. My teeth where too painfull to eat chips or pizza last night, had to have a yoghurt!

Jo, glad your getting some hope back babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

That's good news then Jo! Sounds like these tablets are gonna do the trick for ya! 

I'm good thank you! :witch: has gone!!! yay!! :happydance:

Jellie - ouch sounds painful! at least if you are pg you will also get free dental treatment yay! I'm hoping this is it for you xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm on my cell will get on pc in min.

diane my bfp was 16 and 17 dpo. 2 to 3 days after af was due.

ness my head I'd okay ..going to doc at 11. The pain covered my whole face yesterday. Driving in a snowstorm was fun!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Saw doctor hegave aprescriptionandorderstohave a blood test in 100 days, he says the hypothyroidism could be the cause of my non ovulation so yay these pills may fix me.
> How are we all?
> Still decorating the colour is describeded as Pea green quit vibrant god knows if a baby would like it but OH does.
> Carpet men turned up a month early to very funny.



Oh I love pea greeen!

Awesome Jo. I really think that is the problem:) I think in a few months (2-3months) you will be going towards that BFP:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> what waa wrong with shannons head? Omg i miss too much on here! Hope ue ok babe!
> Well, i did my frer and bfn. Im on cd 30, usual cycle is 29days not sure when i ovd but ff said i ovd on cd17 last month. If thats the case then that wud make me 13dpo so surely frer would be able to pick it up by now! Ive been such a good girl waiting to test till late lol! Must be my body playing another joke on me! Gl to all my girlies still waiting to test! Xxx

FRER never picked up mine!:wacko:

Brandy is the only one waiting to test.. Shes gone for a few days:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Good girl getting to docs!! Best to go get checked out and be careful driving missy!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

DH is going with me. its my natural doc for Bowen. Its an appointment I already had. I am just going to have him check over it and go from there. We are thinking of taking me to a different doc in Mass. The docs cant seem to help me heal and I dont like the answer of fibromyalgia!


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Ugggh. My sister in law that has always been against having babies until she was 40, just announced on her facebook (of all places) that she thinks she might have the baby bug. This is the same girl that refused to hold her nephew because she didn't want to hold him until he was at least 20 pounds (she actually gave in and held him around 2 months of age). I would be heartbroken if she managed to conceive before me.
> Hopefully my temps raise the next few days. I think I am due to O soon, but my last cycle was longer and I didn't O until day 24, so I am still about 7 days off from that. I hope it is sooner this month though.

I live in a town full of these type of Woman! Ugh.

Hugs Callie. Those spermies better meet the egg!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> thanks jo and shannon, i love u girlies, and i mean that! Did i mention i did have a little brown spotting a few days ago? Trying not to get my hopes too high tho. How are all ur cycles going? Xx
> 
> OMG Jellie... that is implantation spotting and the bleeding gums is a Defo sign of early pregnancy.... :happydance::happydance: Now take the test already.... I'm sooo excited for ya.. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the :witch: got ya Nessie... Looks like a spring baby for ya ;)
> 
> Callie... How ya Doin..... :)
> 
> I got a present alright on Valentines day... AF hit me 4 days early and about wiped me out... GRRRRRRRRRRR... I'm in a holding pattern... lol
> 
> Hope you get feeling better Shannon... hang in there... There is NO PMS Pill for Men... I WISH... lol
> 
> Where is my gurl Kayla and Kellie Marie?? Miss talking to ya to ya know :)
> 
> Well I'm off for a few, got me a new baby... a 2 lb Shorkie... She'll have to do for now.. I'm keeping my spirits up... I'm not giving up...
> 
> Take care ladies... Wishing you all a BFP Soon :dust:Click to expand...

I wish they has some too! I hope I feel better too.

A shorkie, is it cuddly?

I hope for AF soon! Send her my way.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> hey sorry I've been neglecting y'all im just spending all my time with sam he's only here for another week and i STILL haven't OV'd yet but i did get a some EGCM today yay!!! it's only a bit but hopefully i get more tomorrow :) but yay Kim you got a cute puppy you should post photos!



I understand, I would be doing the samething.

Get busy til he leaves.:sex: I am sure he would like it:haha: Even a little I would be bding! GL. See you soon?


----------



## shaerichelle

I start accupuncture in a week ...nervous!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, 

I would go get a few tests Not just FRER. They have been having issues with them! Also mine were faint and 16 and 17dpo!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww darling I bet it sucks being in pain all the time! I hope someone can help you :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you ness.. Yes it does. I want to b fixed b4 a baby..but being pregnant might help too.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah they say that being pregnant helps with a lot of medical issues. My friend has crohns disease and she had a baby in 2008 and she said it's the best thing she's ever done as her crohn's has settled down so much!


----------



## shaerichelle

Well, I got fibro 6 months after having my son.. And when i was pregnant it went away! 

The doctor said my muscle in the back of my head tensed up and cerebal fluid was built up. Its almost gone now due to Bowen Therapy:)

Cross your fingers we are looking at a house today:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hey kimmie, thanks for the optimism! I hope u are right! We will see in the morning, my frer is waiting lol. Sorry to hear the bitch got you!
> Whats a shorkie? Is it a furbaby? Ive got 7 furbabies xx


Your most welcome.... I can't wait find out... :dust:

Well I have been looking... its a cross over of a Shitz zu and Yorkie, but I decided to go with a Pek A Tzu or Shinese Pups... Its the pup with the pekanise face with shitz au mix... like a teddy bear face pup... gets to be 4 to 6 pounds... I want a female so I can breed her... Her name is gonna be Sasha... hehe I'm holding out till I find the one I want...

Hope everyone is doing well... Miss ya all :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> thanks jo and shannon, i love u girlies, and i mean that! Did i mention i did have a little brown spotting a few days ago? Trying not to get my hopes too high tho. How are all ur cycles going? Xx
> 
> OMG Jellie... that is implantation spotting and the bleeding gums is a Defo sign of early pregnancy.... :happydance::happydance: Now take the test already.... I'm sooo excited for ya.. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the :witch: got ya Nessie... Looks like a spring baby for ya ;)
> 
> Callie... How ya Doin..... :)
> 
> I got a present alright on Valentines day... AF hit me 4 days early and about wiped me out... GRRRRRRRRRRR... I'm in a holding pattern... lol
> 
> Hope you get feeling better Shannon... hang in there... There is NO PMS Pill for Men... I WISH... lol
> 
> Where is my gurl Kayla and Kellie Marie?? Miss talking to ya to ya know :)
> 
> Well I'm off for a few, got me a new baby... a 2 lb Shorkie... She'll have to do for now.. I'm keeping my spirits up... I'm not giving up...
> 
> Take care ladies... Wishing you all a BFP Soon :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they has some too! I hope I feel better too.
> 
> A shorkie, is it cuddly?
> 
> I hope for AF soon! Send her my way.Click to expand...

YES, they are sooo cute and furry.... I'm holding out till I find the perfect one... I want a runt (tiny) one.... they won't get so big... lol

OHHHHHHHHH You Don't want this AF... GRRRR I think I have fibroids, I have bled so much in a short time its scary, passed clots and flimsy blood like snot alot... gross... 

I went to my friend that is psychic... She says June or July I'll be prego... now who the donor is I don't know... hehehe

Hope you find a house today.... Yay your out of that place... good for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> thanks jo and shannon, i love u girlies, and i mean that! Did i mention i did have a little brown spotting a few days ago? Trying not to get my hopes too high tho. How are all ur cycles going? Xx
> 
> OMG Jellie... that is implantation spotting and the bleeding gums is a Defo sign of early pregnancy.... :happydance::happydance: Now take the test already.... I'm sooo excited for ya.. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the :witch: got ya Nessie... Looks like a spring baby for ya ;)
> 
> Callie... How ya Doin..... :)
> 
> I got a present alright on Valentines day... AF hit me 4 days early and about wiped me out... GRRRRRRRRRRR... I'm in a holding pattern... lol
> 
> Hope you get feeling better Shannon... hang in there... There is NO PMS Pill for Men... I WISH... lol
> 
> Where is my gurl Kayla and Kellie Marie?? Miss talking to ya to ya know :)
> 
> Well I'm off for a few, got me a new baby... a 2 lb Shorkie... She'll have to do for now.. I'm keeping my spirits up... I'm not giving up...
> 
> Take care ladies... Wishing you all a BFP Soon :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they has some too! I hope I feel better too.
> 
> A shorkie, is it cuddly?
> 
> I hope for AF soon! Send her my way.Click to expand...
> 
> YES, they are sooo cute and furry.... I'm holding out till I find the perfect one... I want a runt (tiny) one.... they won't get so big... lol
> 
> OHHHHHHHHH You Don't want this AF... GRRRR I think I have fibroids, I have bled so much in a short time its scary, passed clots and flimsy blood like snot alot... gross...
> 
> I went to my friend that is psychic... She says June or July I'll be prego... now who the donor is I don't know... hehehe
> 
> Hope you find a house today.... Yay your out of that place... good for you!Click to expand...

We need to find one fast...:)

I either need AF or to ovulate, but hopefully accupuncture next week will help. 

Oh! That would be awesome.. the less you are preggo in the summer the better.... :happydance: 

that is tiny enough to cuddly with:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

Just got home..it's late and I am extremely exhausted, but of course couldn't wait to get on here and talk to you guys a little!!!

I passed my test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY lol.

Johannesburg is such a dive..hated that place.

I've been peeing a ton..and temp is still up ish. I had some spotting after BD last night..not sure what thats about, cuz it happened at OV time as well. This is very new to me. I don't think it was IB since it was after BD. Argh who knows! I'm determined not to test till AF is late, so we'll see.


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: :happydance:

Congrats on passing your test! See it pays to be on here!

Oh.. hmm what color was the spotting?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Well, I got fibro 6 months after having my son.. And when i was pregnant it went away!
> 
> The doctor said my muscle in the back of my head tensed up and cerebal fluid was built up. Its almost gone now due to Bowen Therapy:)
> 
> Cross your fingers we are looking at a house today:)

ooh that's great news Shannon!! Can you explain Bowen therapy to me? Sounded very painful having a build up of fluid!! 

Hope the house viewing went well!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: :wohoo: We found a house, the lady just said we can rent it. Its AMAZING!

Weekly jaccuzi bath here we come!


----------



## Nessicle

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!! 

That's fab news Shannon!!! And a jacuzzi bath?! I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim,
When you mentioned the fact you will be needing ur sperm donor lol, the name richard popped into my mind randomly, i can have psychic moments so dont know if that will be significant and i reckon u will have a march baby, lol. Im mad aint i? Well u never knw, this cud be a message for u. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got fibro 6 months after having my son.. And when i was pregnant it went away!
> 
> The doctor said my muscle in the back of my head tensed up and cerebal fluid was built up. Its almost gone now due to Bowen Therapy:)
> 
> Cross your fingers we are looking at a house today:)
> 
> ooh that's great news Shannon!! Can you explain Bowen therapy to me? Sounded very painful having a build up of fluid!!
> 
> Hope the house viewing went well!xxClick to expand...

Gotta go get my son so I will be quick.. Its a technique that moves my muscles back into the spot the should be in. its almost like reseting your body. He said I am having to come in so often right now cause of the build up of estrogen.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It was pink..went away pretty quickly.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!
> 
> That's fab news Shannon!!! And a jacuzzi bath?! I'm sooo jealous!

It is so bright! 

and has 5 bedrooms :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It was pink..went away pretty quickly.

it could be IB:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey kim,
> When you mentioned the fact you will be needing ur sperm donor lol, the name richard popped into my mind randomly, i can have psychic moments so dont know if that will be significant and i reckon u will have a march baby, lol. Im mad aint i? Well u never knw, this cud be a message for u. Xx

How about me Missy? lol:haha:

You arent mad. My mom is psychic but she cant help me out lol


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got fibro 6 months after having my son.. And when i was pregnant it went away!
> 
> The doctor said my muscle in the back of my head tensed up and cerebal fluid was built up. Its almost gone now due to Bowen Therapy:)
> 
> Cross your fingers we are looking at a house today:)
> 
> ooh that's great news Shannon!! Can you explain Bowen therapy to me? Sounded very painful having a build up of fluid!!
> 
> Hope the house viewing went well!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Gotta go get my son so I will be quick.. Its a technique that moves my muscles back into the spot the should be in. its almost like reseting your body. He said I am having to come in so often right now cause of the build up of estrogen.Click to expand...

ah yes I understand now!! thanks hun!


----------



## jelliebabie

still no af for me as yet. Gums still sore, feeling a bit more bloated so she maybe on her way. Shes usually punctual. If she does arrive she will be getting a bollocking for keeping me waiting! But hopefully shes decided to give me a break for 9months fxd. Im almost into cd31, if no af cd31 then my hopes will be through the roof as ive never been later than that ever and i will defo be testing cd32! Pray for me girls, she stays away! Anyone know if drinking coffee can delay ur period? Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shanny, a new house with 5 bedrooms sounds ace! Hope u get it! As i said, i just get psychic moments, just flash thoughts and names. All i feel when i think of u just now is how people have turned their backs on u in the past and have had a lot of trust broken, i sense from u that people think you are an attention seeker, which hurts u inside, i feel people are jelous of u. You have something that someone wants and they dont like u because of that, they envy u. Does this make any sense? U are a sensitive soul and easily hurt and always see the best in peoPle! If i get any baby psychic thoughts for u, i will let u know babe, i dont knw how accurate what ive just said is but i just feel it when i think of u xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

wow you are right on. People have actual told me that. Will write more when I get to my computer in few mins.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shanny, a new house with 5 bedrooms sounds ace! Hope u get it! As i said, i just get psychic moments, just flash thoughts and names. All i feel when i think of u just now is how people have turned their backs on u in the past and have had a lot of trust broken, i sense from u that people think you are an attention seeker, which hurts u inside, i feel people are jelous of u. You have something that someone wants and they dont like u because of that, they envy u. Does this make any sense? U are a sensitive soul and easily hurt and always see the best in peoPle! If i get any baby psychic thoughts for u, i will let u know babe, i dont knw how accurate what ive just said is but i just feel it when i think of u xxx

 I cant believe how accurate this is. WOW. People do turn their backs on me, mostly after I help them. I need help and they arent there. I dont have many friends because of this and keep to myself. I am always trying to help others.. Example. Hubby and I (mostly hubby) are trying to get people together about natural healing for free and having docs there. 

Something someone wants.. My family said must be nice to have a husband that takes care of you he must be rich and one of my friends too. Yah it is nice, but everyday is hell pain wise! In my past employment one person has told me they were actually jealous of me and her hubby was my boss and I was fired the next day. In other jobs I was never promoted or anything extra I did was always taken away by someone..mostly woman. My motto in life is some people just suck!

I am very sensitive and honestly when hubby and I have little tiffs it hurts the most.:cry:

I have had many close friends and I would have to say now, you are all my close friends no one has really been there.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> still no af for me as yet. Gums still sore, feeling a bit more bloated so she maybe on her way. Shes usually punctual. If she does arrive she will be getting a bollocking for keeping me waiting! But hopefully shes decided to give me a break for 9months fxd. Im almost into cd31, if no af cd31 then my hopes will be through the roof as ive never been later than that ever and i will defo be testing cd32! Pray for me girls, she stays away! Anyone know if drinking coffee can delay ur period? Xx

I dont think it can dear.

I think you are preggo anything else going on symptom wise?


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> still no af for me as yet. Gums still sore, feeling a bit more bloated so she maybe on her way. Shes usually punctual. If she does arrive she will be getting a bollocking for keeping me waiting! But hopefully shes decided to give me a break for 9months fxd. Im almost into cd31, if no af cd31 then my hopes will be through the roof as ive never been later than that ever and i will defo be testing cd32! Pray for me girls, she stays away! Anyone know if drinking coffee can delay ur period? Xx
> 
> I dont think it can dear.
> 
> I think you are preggo anything else going on symptom wise?Click to expand...

Glad my feelings bout you where right. Sometimes i dont say what i feel psychicly incase people think im mad lol, but i believe it whole heartedly. I feel more about u but wudnt write it publicly. May pm u sometime.

Symptom wise ive got a prominenet blue vein in my boobie that ive never noticed before or hubby either lol. And the bleeding sore sensitive gums and very tired all the time, hope its pregnancy and not just other issues lol. Your a very loyal friend shannon, and friends u thought where loyal in the past stabbed u in the back. Even tho we are cyber friends, we have true love and loyalty for you, so never feel alone xx








Gg


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> still no af for me as yet. Gums still sore, feeling a bit more bloated so she maybe on her way. Shes usually punctual. If she does arrive she will be getting a bollocking for keeping me waiting! But hopefully shes decided to give me a break for 9months fxd. Im almost into cd31, if no af cd31 then my hopes will be through the roof as ive never been later than that ever and i will defo be testing cd32! Pray for me girls, she stays away! Anyone know if drinking coffee can delay ur period? Xx
> 
> I dont think it can dear.
> 
> I think you are preggo anything else going on symptom wise?Click to expand...
> 
> Glad my feelings bout you where right. Sometimes i dont say what i feel psychicly incase people think im mad lol, but i believe it whole heartedly. I feel more about u but wudnt write it publicly. May pm u sometime.
> 
> Symptom wise ive got a prominenet blue vein in my boobie that ive never noticed before or hubby either lol. And the bleeding sore sensitive gums and very tired all the time, hope its pregnancy and not just other issues lol. Your a very loyal friend shannon, and friends u thought where loyal in the past stabbed u in the back. Even tho we are cyber friends, we have true love and loyalty for you, so never feel alone xxClick to expand...

PM me with your email Missy. That way I can send you and email when you arent on here so I can check on you.:haha::flower:

Oh! the blue viens, yup. check I had that. esp on my aerola. Sensitive bleeding gums check yup I had that.. oh and tiredness huge check. another thing I had was sore tatas and nipple hard on.. more towards the BFP. I think you should test with two different kinds of tests:):hugs::flower::thumbup:

How was the anniversary?


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:






silly double posting


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats on passing your test Brandy! I know that is a big accomplishment because I've always been told those test are very hard. Great job!
Jellie, it is sounded very promising for you! I have everything including my eyes crossed for you! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Ouch that must hurt. Seeing double? lol

Hows the beanie treating ya?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Shannon! It's going pretty well. Just extremely tired still and lots of evening/night sickness but that is part of the joy I suppose. LOL I had my first ultrasound this morning and everything looks great. I just put my scan pic up in the September Stars thread although my doctor is saying October 3rd for due date. My DD was 2 1/2 weeks early though so I figure I still have a really good shot at hitting September anyway. LOL I've been following everyone here still and I'm sorry you're going through so much hell with your health. Hopefully it will get better soon! Congrats on the house too!


----------



## molly85

Any thing for me Jellie?
Another night shift tomorrow I have left a note for my boss tosay I am nptwprking the evil shift for health reasons tee hee.
I feelth e needto do an egg test so excited now wander how long the thyroxineilltake to work?


----------



## molly85

Hello Kel,
glad all is ok?


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you hun! So far, so good.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks about the house. yes my health is hell, but I try to ignore it..or I guess Ive dealt with it so long its a part of daily life for me.

Oh Oct 3rd:) A good day. Thats when my buddy was born, he was 2 weeks late though, lol. Yup I bet you will go early:) Usually follows the same pattern as the first.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Any thing for me Jellie?
> Another night shift tomorrow I have left a note for my boss tosay I am nptwprking the evil shift for health reasons tee hee.
> I feelth e needto do an egg test so excited now wander how long the thyroxineilltake to work?

Good Jo you need to rest up!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kel
And jo, am sorry babe but i will need ur credit card details 1st lol! Kiddin of course! I just get random feelings and thoughts. When im not so tired i will try and tune in on u and see what i get. Thinking of shannon has kinda drained me! She has had so much saddness in her life, but she is a strong girl to come thru on top. She has a good heart and karma to those who have hurt her.
Shan, i will pm u my email addy when i get to a pc as my phone dont let me access pms and add friends that sort of stuff lol. You are very lucky shannon, u have a man that worships the ground u walk on even tho u can be hard work for him sometimes, u will knw what i mean lol. 

Hows things with u jo? X


----------



## NurseKel

That's what I figure too...lol. Although it would be great to have an October baby. My DH is Dec. his son is Sept, I'm Nov and my DD is Jan. So, we have one month in there with no birthdays. I highly doubt I will hold out that long but it would be nice. Although if it's like my DD, I will be telling them to "just get he/she out." LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks kel
> And jo, am sorry babe but i will need ur credit card details 1st lol! Kiddin of course! I just get random feelings and thoughts. When im not so tired i will try and tune in on u and see what i get. Thinking of shannon has kinda *drained me!* She has had so much saddness in her life, but she is a strong girl to come thru on top. She has a good heart and karma to those who have hurt her.
> Shan, i will pm u my email addy when i get to a pc as my phone dont let me access pms and add friends that sort of stuff lol. You are very lucky shannon, u have a man that worships the ground u walk on even tho u can be hard work for him sometimes, u will knw what i mean lol.
> 
> Hows things with u jo? X

*lmao that is what DH says*

I do lots of sadness! Some people say I am strong. 

Here is my email: [email protected] .. all of you girls can email me anytime. I have it on my phone too:) He does, sometimes? He gets what he wants lmao. I am hard work just as much as he is :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> That's what I figure too...lol. Although it would be great to have an October baby. My DH is Dec. his son is Sept, I'm Nov and my DD is Jan. So, we have one month in there with no birthdays. I highly doubt I will hold out that long but it would be nice. Although if it's like my DD, I will be telling them to "just get he/she out." LOL

You have a busy time of year. 

I know what you mean I just wanted DS out but he was damn stubborn.


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont have any emails yet :cry: :haha:

Thats also my facebook to girlies.


----------



## jelliebabie

am a bebo chick shan, dont have facebook!
Will email u when im at my mums from pc. Am modern mobile technology phone illiterate lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> am a bebo chick shan, dont have facebook!
> Will email u when im at my mums from pc. Am modern mobile technology phone illiterate lol x


lol lol. You would be lost on mine. It took me a month to learn it!

No facebook?


----------



## jelliebabie

nope, bebo all the way lol. Set up a facebook but have never used it. The mobile version is crap compared to the bebo mobile. Maybe once ive got broadband i will get my pc back up and running.

Oh and thanks for remembering our anniversary! It wasnt as romantic as i had hoped as we had my uncle up staying for a few days lol. Will make up for it this weekend. Who knows, we may have more than just our anniversary to celebrate! Lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> nope, bebo all the way lol. Set up a facebook but have never used it. The mobile version is crap compared to the bebo mobile. Maybe once ive got broadband i will get my pc back up and running.
> 
> Oh and thanks for remembering our anniversary! It wasnt as romantic as i had hoped as we had my uncle up staying for a few days lol. Will make up for it this weekend. Who knows, we may have more than just our anniversary to celebrate! Lol xx

I hope you do... fingers crossed for you. I think you do:happydance::baby::baby: .. Yah sometimes um having relatives or in my case kiddos that happens :haha:

Yes get broadband. I guess I am spoiled I have Mr. technology for a hubby. lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol, must be hard to keep the noise down with kiddies about lol!

Gudnite babe. When i wake up i will be 2 days late if she aint here. Fxd. Will test friday if still no show. Hope u have ovd shan but ff just hasnt picked it up, it is possible babe. Nitenite xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont think I have. Think the angel baby made me out of whack. I think this house is cursed too.. Cant wait to get out of here.

I think you are getting a positive:)

lol my son doesnt hear anything! the girls are here every other weekend, but neither do they lol.

Nite get some rest..:) :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, my temp dropped this morning but I have been having some sharp pains/cramps on the left side since yesterday. Also, I had a good amount (for me) of ewcm today. I am hoping that this was my drop before the rise. we shall see though....
How is everyone doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Well, my temp dropped this morning but I have been having some sharp pains/cramps on the left side since yesterday. Also, I had a good amount (for me) of ewcm today. I am hoping that this was my drop before the rise. we shall see though....
> How is everyone doing?

Oh ovulation:)

I am doing okay. How are you?
Im sure I wont ovulate, but right now its ok.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hey kim,
> When you mentioned the fact you will be needing ur sperm donor lol, the name richard popped into my mind randomly, i can have psychic moments so dont know if that will be significant and i reckon u will have a march baby, lol. Im mad aint i? Well u never knw, this cud be a message for u. Xx

OMG OMG!! I just got goosebumps!! I was told I was going to meet a guy named Richard in March... Pregnant in April with twins... Holy shit!! I cannot believe this... I'm gonna call my friend Gloria first thing in the morning... She told me that on Friday that I was gonna meet a Richard..And today she told me she saw me carrying a baby cart in April? WOW.... and the Jerk (John)was gonna "try" to get back in my life in April and Richard is going to ask me to marry him.... OH WOW. I'm freaking out now... lol She said I was going to be Really really Surprised!! OH YAY!!! Thanks so much... It just confirmed alot of things.... WOOHOOOOOOO :hugs:

I see a BFP coming for you doll.... :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It was pink..went away pretty quickly.

It totally sounds like Implantation spotting to Me.... YAY!! Another BFP on the way :dust:

Glad you found a new place Shannon... Ahhh Jacuzziii I'm so jealous... hehe


----------



## molly85

Shannon the new place sounds great lots of bubbles.

Jellie lots of work, and got diagnosedwith hypothyroidism which couldexplain every thing.Nowon pills for life though they are free lol.

Ahhh upalready its 10.30am and work starts 8.45 pm


----------



## shaerichelle

wow Diane. Guess you are good. You should do that for a living:) 
I'm glad we found the new place. She's checking our references this morning. So we will see what our landlord says. We made a list of everything we wsnted in a house. The only thing it doesn't have is gas stove and dark cabinets.

jo..sounds like you need more rest.

Brandy. How are you.

ness how are you?


----------



## jelliebabie

morning my luvlies
Jo, thats great uve got some answers, u will be on ur way to a bfp now! And kim, glad u didnt think i was mad lol. Have faith, richie, as u will call him will heal ur heart and u will be like, john? Whos he? Shannon, that house sounds like heaven! Can i move in plz? Lol. Fxd u get it. Someone is healing u emotionally. I can sense it, someone is saying some kind of prayer or ritual to heal ur emotional state of mind.
Im now cd31 the longest my cycle has ever been and thats on a very rare occassion! It stung when i peed this am?
And omg, the dreams i keep having! so vivid, last night i was drugged and raped and was left dying, woke up crying and so glad it wasnt real! Then dreamt my horse was very sick again and was on my way to have her put to sleep! 2 nightmares in one night! If af stays away today am testing tomorrow. Surely it will be an accurate result by then? If only i cud psychicly see a bfp lol xx


----------



## jelliebabie

and shan, a jacuzzi more than makess up for dark cabinets and a gas stove. Saying that, i hate not cooking with gas. I make alot of curries and they are so much easier to make with gas, so are chappattis lol. X


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane is preggo :happydance: maybe you dreamt what happened to me. I was drugged and raped halloween night. Those however are not good dreams to have. My dad, he was the most amazing man in the world..passed away in 2003 1 yr after ds was born. He was 44 and had a heart attack. I think he is the one you speak of. He probably is in so much pain seeing me like this. I think he knew I struggled ..but not this bad. He took my daughter to the light after I lost her. She was about two with black hair like dh and had a teddy bear holding it by it's arm. He had her hand. I sill tear up over that.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> and shan, a jacuzzi more than makess up for dark cabinets and a gas stove. Saying that, i hate not cooking with gas. I make alot of curries and they are so much easier to make with gas, so are chappattis lol. X

I havent had gas in years! Well a stove I mean:haha: Yes its a 3 person jacuzzi:happydance: So I can really relax.

I made curry chicken last night and I was bitching as it stuck to the pan. Ugh


----------



## jelliebabie

the healing is starting to work on you shannon, i can feel it. You are starting to emotionally chill. Your dad loved you loads and ditto, but i feel that he feels guilty about something? Maybe when u where younger, maybe because he passed so young? Sorry for stirring up any emotions hunny. Hugs.

Fxd bfp tomorrow xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup he and my mom divorced when I was 7 my mom moved us to NC. My mom is well she needs some help! She went off of the deep end. And I am sure it has to do with her.I ran away at the age 13 and went to live with him:) I think Senthil is probably a healer for me as well.

And honey you are getting a :bfp: I wont allow anything else!


----------



## jelliebabie

love ya shanny xx

By the way its very painful to pee, my flower stings like mad! Whats wrong with me? Need to go google! X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> love ya shanny xx
> 
> By the way its very painful to pee, my flower stings like mad! Whats wrong with me? Need to go google! X

Maybe a UTI? You need some cranberry juice.

My flower does that only cause I have vulvodynia.:cry:almost 12 years now, but DH put me on shatavari its my miracle.

Love ya too:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning All... Smiles and Sunshine today... I see good things coming your way ;)


Quote from Jellie:

And kim, glad u didnt think i was mad lol. Have faith, richie, as u will call him will heal ur heart and u will be like, john? Whos he? 

I know right.... He never deserved me in the first place, trust me, Neptune is gonna kick his arse and show him.. Neptune is bringing back people who have done you wrong and force them to do right trust.... lol

Jellie, those vivid dreams sound scary, but Vivid dreams are a Awesome sign, I can't wait for you to test on Friday... :dust: Your BFP is coming... Yay.... Hope you get feeling better. Like Shannon said it sounds like a UTI, drink loads of cranberry it will help... :) :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> It was pink..went away pretty quickly.
> 
> It totally sounds like Implantation spotting to Me.... YAY!! Another BFP on the way :dust:
> 
> Glad you found a new place Shannon... Ahhh Jacuzziii I'm so jealous... heheClick to expand...

We need it after the sewage. We went to the laundry mat. It was a pain in the arse. This place has a laundry room! Not in the basement.:happydance:

I think Richard needs to greet you soon.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thanks.... I'm just gonna go out and have fun, I'm not looking for him, all in good time... Gloria told me that I was going to be really surprised who asks me to marry him... lol I'm not looking back, I'm moving on.... ;)

Eww laundry mats, I don't even want to go there, they don't have many here, I hate the waiting for your clothes to wash, and have to watch your machine or someone will throw your stuff out and put theres in... GRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats great you are moving on honey:) 

Yes laundry mats suck. This is the best one I know and we didnt have to wait. It was just a pain with 5 people.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi my darlings

Just popping on to say hi and sorry I've not been on much today - work is manic! Been trying to read up on posts but keep getting interrupted by damn work! How rude ;) 

speak tonight and hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Nessie.... Good to see ya again.... Hope all is well hun... Have a Great day... I've got to get some work done myself... 

Catch you ladies later on.... Keep those chins up..... Our time will come.... :hugs: Be back on later... ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, Damn work.. lol.

I am sure I will be on later!

I am interrupted by packing and going through toys. My DS is spoiled.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girlies, am off to get some cranberry juice and hpt for tomorrow lol. Too scared to drink too much liquid cos too much peeing equals too much pain. Maybe a uti can delay period? What am i like? Such a pessamist when it comes to myself lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I don't think it does Diane. But pregnancy an cause it:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi guys.

Sorry I didn't respond last night, Shannon..my net died right when I was posting..grr!

But I have some possibly exciting news..I think think think I got a vvvvvv faint bfp. I'm way too shocked. I am sitting here shaking and literally just took the test like 20 mins ago lol. I will post a pic. Oh man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God, I hope this is it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have so many posts to catch up on..I will, I promise lol.

Don't wanna seem selfish!


----------



## molly85

Very grumpy at OH, He did ultimate :sex: nono he "thought" I had had my moment. No dear I would tell you that ARRRRRRR.
Men! 
Brandy so excited for you. 
I hope someone stays with me and doesn't run off to first Tri without me!


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats brandy. I had to take the test apart to see mine :happydance:

jo.. I'm not going anywhere. I think it will be months for me.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness, Damn work.. lol.
> 
> I am sure I will be on later!
> 
> I am interrupted by packing and going through toys. My DS is spoiled.

I know! how selfish of my employers to think I want to do any work?! :haha:

Nearly home time for me anyway so just popped on....

....Brandy!! OMG I am sat here nearly peeing myself with excitement!!! Please say it's true!!!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Very grumpy at OH, He did ultimate :sex: nono he "thought" I had had my moment. No dear I would tell you that ARRRRRRR.
> Men!
> Brandy so excited for you.
> I hope someone stays with me and doesn't run off to first Tri without me!

WHAT?! No way! Men eh?! 

my OH waits til I tell him he can come ha ha bless him although last night he couldnt hold on but I'm not fussed as it's not ov time yet - 6 days to fertile period starts!! wooo hooo!!


----------



## molly85

he has been toldnottothink this must bethethird or forth time of "but you twitched?" yes dear I have a pelvic floor I am proud of and a baby will infact distroy but I can rebuild it.
Why do bosses insist on work. now doi get another hours sleep or do I woch tv?


----------



## shaerichelle

you girls crack me up. My sex is good is all I can say.

I have decided for a few days to ignore nipple pain and now tugging at my belly button. I'm tired of my body. Close to giving up temping.


----------



## Nessicle

I'd choose sleep over tv defo!! 

pmsl!! you twitched?! ha ha I'm really loud so my OH gets plenty of warning :D


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy. What does dh say?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> you girls crack me up. My sex is good is all I can say.
> 
> I have decided for a few days to ignore nipple pain and now tugging at my belly button. I'm tired of my body. Close to giving up temping.

Noo don't give up Shannon!! have you retested?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Jo..so sorry that you missed your moment! DH always *knows* cuz I'm sure to let him know hehe.

Omg I'm still shaking guys!!! I keep staring at the test. I know it's still so very early, anything could happen.

And I am def not going anywhere, if that's ok with y'all. I love you guys..can't just dump my friends like that. xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You twitched? HAHAHAHA omg..Im cracking up over here.


----------



## shaerichelle

did someone say :sleep: .. I need some. Seems lately I can barely make it to 10 30 and I get up at 8 00!


----------



## shaerichelle

jo you are funny.

brandy I don't think I could ever leave this thread.

ness nope no retesting. I'm pretty sure it's not happening anytime soon. The last time I had lots of cm was CD 6.

I hate typing on my cell lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well here's the scene..I have been in a horrid mood all day. Headachey, tired, craving OJ like you wouldn't believe..and I also would've bet my own life that I wasn't pregnant, so I said I wanted to get drunk tonight and wallow in my self-pity. So DH said, at least take a test so you know for sure.

I said fine...half-heartedly took one, and watched the line of pee go across..figured "ok, I see nothing"..sat it down, got up, washed my hands..brushed my hair across my face..grumbled at my reflection of new pimples for the day lol...

and went back to the test..and there was the faint 2nd line. I just stood there..

And stood there..

And stood there...

And my face got hot..and red..and I cried. lol.

(Grrrrrr sorry, cutting this short, DH wants to go to get ice cream and it has to be RIGHT NOW..you'd swear he's the one with cravings)

I'll be back soon!

:D:D 

xoxo


----------



## shaerichelle

where is the picture brandy? What test is it? Take more I wanna see lots of lines.


----------



## shaerichelle

aww. It's a :bfp:

craving oj is huge preg sign. Means you need some vitamin c


----------



## molly85

OK is twitching not right. 
This area is not really my thing???? and appaarently not my OH's either?
Ahhh you guys have me worried. I never make noiseI try but it's just not me


----------



## shaerichelle

jo hon..everyone is different don't be worried. I never use to make noise :blush:


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahaha im so Happy for u Paace! and i make lots of nosie :) DH likes it:blush: So im confused! CD 13 i had EGCM but it wasnt alot..maybe clomid's to blame for that but it only happen on CD 13 now its gone so im guessing thats the day i OV?? DH just slipped Right in (usually we have a little trouble :blush:) he said it was "Extra" wet in there! weird idk but anywho I GOT A JOB! at petsmart as a dog bather! :happydance: im excited bc i wanna be a Vet teach or groomer OR some kinda CAREER with animals so this is a good way to get my feet wet and see if i like it ya know! im so excited! yippy!:happydance: and yea i knoe its SUPER hard WORK!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Kayla! I am excited for you. Its great to see what career benefits you before school:happydance:

Usually extra wetness is around O:) Im guessing you already did! I have had that this week as well.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks shannon! i guess that makes me 2DPO than sweetness :)
EDIT i OV on CD 14


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed for you Kayla. :)

This threads gotta have more :bfp:s coming soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

What cd are you Kayla?

I am praying I O soon, but I go to a fertility place next week :cry:


----------



## calliebaby

Peace- Where is the picture???? So excited for you!!!:happydance:
Kayla- That's exciting for you as well. Fx'd for you!!!:dust:
Shannon- I am doing well, just busy. When is your acupuncture appointment? I am interested in hearing what they say. 
Jo- I am glad that they have figured out your thyroid issue and I hope you start to ovulate or get a period.
Ness, Jellie and everyone else I may have missed, I hope all is going well for you.
My temp went up this morning above coverline, but I am hesitant to think too much of it until tomorrow. My dog got sick at about 4:45 am and I had to get up for about one minute and I temp at 6:45 or so. I am hoping that getting up for that short amount of time will not effect my temp. I had a great night of sleep besides that. Also, my cramps seem to be gone today, so all good signs.:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, I go next weds. The bowen therapy has left me pretty pain free today I am just so relaxed. Its been amaxing . Havent felt like this forever.

Maybe its the healing like Diane said. Oh my I feel great. lol

Sorry you are so busy. Tell everything to slow down!

Awesome on the temp thing:)


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie, I go next weds. The bowen therapy has left me pretty pain free today I am just so relaxed. Its been amaxing . Havent felt like this forever.
> 
> Maybe its the healing like Diane said. Oh my I feel great. lol
> 
> Sorry you are so busy. Tell everything to slow down!
> 
> Awesome on the temp thing:)

I am so happy for you!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, Thank you. I feel so weird/different. I cant explain. Its like peaceful.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie, Thank you. I feel so weird/different. I cant explain. Its like peaceful.

:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

How long have you been doing accupuncture? And where do they do it at?

Yah Feeling relaxed is good, but not when you have to pack lol


----------



## jelliebabie

wow brandy congrats girl on that big fat positive! U must be chuffed!
Shan, i told u someone was working on ur emotional state of mind. Its worked! X
Hello callie b and hello kayla, i hope uve caught that eggie girl! Still no af for me but as i said, i went and bought a twin pack of asda hpt, did one and bfn! It was my 3rd pee of the day tho so am hoping or probs just wishfull thinking that its too diluted or something.
Still stinging like hell to pee, am gonna have to do a mirror inspection lol
Shan, how did things go with the house? Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> wow brandy congrats girl on that big fat positive! U must be chuffed!
> Shan, i told u someone was working on ur emotional state of mind. Its worked! X
> Hello callie b and hello kayla, i hope uve caught that eggie girl! Still no af for me but as i said, i went and bought a twin pack of asda hpt, did one and bfn! It was my 3rd pee of the day tho so am hoping or probs just wishfull thinking that its too diluted or something.
> Still stinging like hell to pee, am gonna have to do a mirror inspection lol
> Shan, how did things go with the house? Xx

Diane babe did you use any new soaps, douches or anything different? It could be irriatating it. That happened to be with a recent soap I changed to. Now I use an all natural rinse..

Your pee was either diluted or you dont have enough hcg. Babe I was 16 and 17 dpo. and my line was still faint.

Someone is working on me. Phew. I told hubby I wanted to pack but how can I lol. 

I have attached the picture of the house. We are moving in April 1st:happydance::happydance::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0261.JPG
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jelliebabie

wow shannon! Can i pleeeeeze move in? I will do all the housework! Lol. Thats what u call a house! Lol, lucky you!
Started on the cranberry juice and although still a little stingy, the peeings not as sore so hopefully thats working. Will do the other hpt with fmu and hope for the best. Ive just never been any more than 31 days! Going into 32 now, but am usually 28 or 29. It is strange. Cos i did get possible implantation spotting About 6 days ago or something so if that was implantation then the tests should be picking up the hcg by now? No? Time will just have to tell, lol. But congrats on the house shannon, its amazing xx


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy! Wheres the photo of the test! Lol, we are all impatiently exitedly waiting! X


----------



## Nessicle

Evening my lovelies!! sorry not been off been :sex: he he!! 

Jo - not everyone is noisy darling! I've just always been a motormouth anyway so comes with the territory!! he he

Shannon- glad you're feeling more relaxed and peaceful today babes you sure deserve it!

Brandy.....OMG OMG OMG wowooowowowowowowo :happydance: I'm soooo excited for you!!! You can stay here as long as you want lady!! We don't want you to go!! 

Jellie - ooh you poor thing cystitis hey? cranberry juice! I hope the pain goes soon! Hope it's a sign of a bfp for you!!

xxx

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

oh..maybe it's an uti? I think you are preggo ..it's just taking a while for hcg to show. I knew 7 days before I got a bfp due to symptoms. :hugs: I know it's hard.

yes please move in and do the housework! Lol.. I am sick of being the house keeper.. Thanks for the congrats. Think this will be a new beginning for me..finally..

brandy.. Yah where is the test.?? Impatient here :haha:


----------



## meeshey

hi ladies, just swinging by to say hi! 

Wow, brandy...woweeeeeeee.... awesome news.
how are you all?

Believe it or not, i have lost tracked on how many DPO i am. maybe 11? I have had Creamy CM since ovulation, which has turned egg white today. and a very itchy left bb and nip (all tmi!) 2 spots. no pains except for a little cramping a few days ago. a slight headache tonight... Not feeling any nausea, a little out of breath on stairs and am tired. no back pain, no painful bbs... MAJOR BUT... temp has dropped beneath cover line on more than one occasion in last few days.??!!! Am thinking BFN. :(


----------



## shaerichelle

michelle.. Don't get discouraged. I hate lots of cm and all kinds after o when I got my bfp.

ness thank you. My dh already attacked me :haha:

alright call me crazy but I'm going to get some dollar store tests..


----------



## molly85

SHannon you & me next month. 
Is that everyone with the required :bfp: no except us?

need to update ticker I think the new work scales my really hate me


----------



## shaerichelle

yes jo. ...6 months and I'm about done lol. Good thing dh is a machine. :haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

nice house shannon! thats a big ol home!


----------



## molly85

I want that house Shannon wish we could afford something like that


----------



## shaerichelle

it's 300 more a month... That means we are getn ripped pff

ummm :bfn: and no pos opk :cry:


----------



## molly85

We'll get there shannon you may just have missed a month because on the chemical. 
Areyou guys wotching the olymics?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I am having huge doubt of anytime soon. Im moody now thinking about all the damn pains I am having and dont understand.

I am not, I dont even have tv on right now.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies
The stinging while pepeeing is going away, the cranberry juice must be doing the trick! Think it was cystitis. Anyone know if that can cause a false neg on hpt or if it can delay period? Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I had it before and it never delayed my period.


----------



## molly85

It's an infection so anything is possible when it comes to periods it would seem. 
FIngers crossed its a pg syptom


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls, will let u know how i get on with fmu. Thats me into cd32, ive never been this late! X


----------



## shaerichelle

diane it sounds good to me:)


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly, hope it's just a short side effect that and morning sicknees would be nasty combined


----------



## Srrme

I've been lurking around this topic for quite sometime now, and finally had to ask a question about something that was mentioned.. Is a UTI a sign of pregnancy? :blush:

And I hope all of you ladies receive :bfp:'s soon! :dust:


----------



## molly85

If I remeber correctly you can be more prone to them so if you don't usually get them it might be a symptom. 
Welcome Srrme!


----------



## Srrme

molly85 said:


> If I remeber correctly you can be more prone to them so if you don't usually get them it might be a symptom.
> Welcome Srrme!

Well that's interesting! 

Thank you! Am I allowed to join so late in the thread? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Srrme said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> If I remeber correctly you can be more prone to them so if you don't usually get them it might be a symptom.
> Welcome Srrme!
> 
> Well that's interesting!
> 
> Thank you! Am I allowed to join so late in the thread? :shrug:Click to expand...

course you are!! Anyone is welcome on here am I right ladies? 

:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi guys..so sorry I've been gone!!! I haven't had internet (stupid capped bandwidth here!!) I was going NUTS without being able to get on here lol. Gosh!

Well got a blood test done today..results were positive :D Hcg is 145. Not sure what that means but it sounds good to me. I will post the pic now!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Srrme, you are very welcome here! This is the best thread on the site :D :D :D

Shannon, wow! Your house is beautiful. 

Haven't had a chance to properly catch up just yet, but will do!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes..welcome.

hows everyone?

did Diane post any news?

Brandy wheres a pic of the hpt.:)


----------



## shaerichelle

omg :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: that is an awesome numbers it's usually above 5 is preggo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm putting it on photobucket lol..stupid slow net!

Omg over 5?? How am I a nurse and don't know this haha. I haven't even had time to look it up..we just NOW got net back on, and I came straight here :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

*technical difficulties* Trying again


----------



## shaerichelle

I know way to much on pregnancy. I'm so excited for you. So you'd be due in oct/ nov.?

I know so much about pregnancy..that I think I would be pregnant..if my temp wasn't crap and bfn I had last night. Bad backache last night thought I was gonna die.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/6315/feb2010098.jpg

First one, yesterday..12 DPO! In the evening cuz I couldn't wait lol

https://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3766/feb2010100.jpg

First and Second..took the 2nd one with FMU at 13 DPO!

Then practically sprinted to the docs office.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> I know way to much on pregnancy. I'm so excited for you. So you'd be due in oct/ nov.?
> 
> I know so much about pregnancy..that I think I would be pregnant..if my temp wasn't crap and bfn I had last night. Bad backache last night thought I was gonna die.


Well my temp even dipped yesterday..still isn't any higher than post-o. I hope everythings ok


----------



## shaerichelle

pretty tests:) I will post more bout them on my computer. My phone is freezing up lol

who knows for me. Seriously thinking of not temping anymore


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you :D

And don't stop temping! You will have to ovulate eventually..I know it's nerve wrecking, but hang in there. It's gonna be worth it :hugs:

Your chart looks so steady..up down up. It HAS to change soon!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG brandy!! That's awesome!! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

gorgeous BIG FAT POSITIVES! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:D :D :D :D Thankyou..I'm crying again haha.


----------



## Nessicle

aww with happiness I hope!! 

I hope this is the start of good luck for us girls and we'll all follow your lead Brandy! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

*Brandy!!*


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> aww with happiness I hope!!
> 
> I hope this is the start of good luck for us girls and we'll all follow your lead Brandy! :hugs:

Me too:happydance:

I know what those tears are all about:)


----------



## NurseKel

Wow Brandy....huge congrats! My hcg was only 99 and that was when AF was 8 days late so your level is fantastic! Sooooo happy for you. Now begins your 9 month wait, cause lord knows we are always waiting on something round here. Lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, look at my lovely temp now. Woo hoo :wacko:

66 days left on fertility friend for the VIP purchase and I am done temping.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, where are you babe?


----------



## shaerichelle

okay guess everyone is gone. Ill login in a lil bit. Diane if you get on email me: [email protected]. I have email on my phone:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry again! Got distracted by DH hehe :blush:

Thank you ladies so much. I really hope everyone else gets their bfp's very very soon. :hugs: Love you guys!

I am about 3 weeks and a few days, I think...according to a due date calculator, it says Due Nov 1. I still can't believe this!

I know its still so early, but hard not to be hella excited lol. I also looked up the hcg count..its pretty high!


----------



## jelliebabie

afternoon girls just checking in. Did the asda test fmu bfn so went and bought more tests and another bfn with same urine so am no pregnant, feeling really depressed. Why is my body doing this? What is wrong with me? Ive never been this late and no sign of the witch tho i wish she wud just come quickly now. Starting to think that maybe those 2 bfps last month werent false and i had a chemical and now my cycles out the window, either that or something else is wRong with me!!

Im happy for u brandy, just wish we cud all be in your boat, and those numbers are a great sign! Xx


----------



## NurseKel

It's pretty much impossible to not get excited even though we try not to. Lol. And I think it only gets worse&#8230;at least for me anyway. I'm already looking at nursery themes. Hehehe. Awful I know.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Jellie, so sorry hun. :( Maybe you're right..those bfp's could've been a chemical, therefore really messing your cycle up. I wish I could help you, and believe me, I honestly do wish I could put you ALL in the same boat!

I'm still so early..I don't even dare say "I'm pregnant"..I don't wanna jinx it.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOOOHOOOO Congrats Brandy!! I'm SOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!! :hugs: Heres to a Happy and Very Healthy 9 Months hun!! Yay....

So sorry to hear Jellie.... Our bodies do play tricks on us trust me on that... I know...
Your BFP is coming sweetie! Hoping to be bump buddies, I'm so looking forward to getting pregnant now... theres still hope!!

Any News Kayla?? hmmmm lol Congrats on the job... I'm looking for another one myself... hehe

Hope Everyone has a great day... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe I'm sorry :hugs: I don't think they you are probably right. Did you feel like you o'd?


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> afternoon girls just checking in. Did the asda test fmu bfn so went and bought more tests and another bfn with same urine so am no pregnant, feeling really depressed. Why is my body doing this? What is wrong with me? Ive never been this late and no sign of the witch tho i wish she wud just come quickly now. Starting to think that maybe those 2 bfps last month werent false and i had a chemical and now my cycles out the window, either that or something else is wRong with me!!
> 
> Im happy for u brandy, just wish we cud all be in your boat, and those numbers are a great sign! Xx

:( maybe you did have a chemical hun so sorry you're feeling so down and it's hard not to think there's lots going on with your body when you've been trying for ages :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls

Shanny babe. Didnt feel like i ovd, didnt do many opks just went on last months cycle and bded last time cd16. Didnt temp every day, but temped in thebegginning of the cycle and current temps are much higher now. So kinda indicating that i did ov, or maybe not? I dont know anymore. No more painful peepee. No more painfull gums but still have bluish veins on boobies that never noticed before. Never ever been this late. If i did ov i wud be 14 or 15 dpo by now so hcg should be showing. I feel like giving up and resigning myself to being childless forever. Sorry for being so depressing, u r all such wonderfull ladies xxx


----------



## Nessicle

you have nothing to be sorry for hun! don't apologise at all! 

Of course you're going to feel very down about it if you don't know what the hell is going on and it's a really frustrating time for you xx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks ness. I havent even been stressing or thinking about it as much this month as last, only started to think more as af time was due. Now im just confused and obviously still hoping that too early to show at 14 or 15dpo but i know its not. Damn it, that auntie bitch better hurry up and get her fat ass over here lol x


----------



## Loren

hiii am just poping in to say can u buy conceive plus from the chemist yer? is it in the same range as pregnacare?am 1 TTC freak!!!lol since 2 weeks ago lol just trying to get the hang ofit as i had MC 3 weeks ago today, i got preg thru not being careful with OH but that was like after 10-12months i actually got caught out xxx but in the back of my mind i dont think i'll be caught again for a while xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Well shannon got her bfp at about 17 or 18dpo I think it was honey so there's always hope until AF shows her fat ugly face :hugs:

How long have you been ttc if you don't mind me asking? I've only been ttc one cycle, this is my second cycle so although I was upset when AF arrived on Sunday, I felt I had no reason to be yet as some couples it takes a lot longer xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> hiii am just poping in to say can u buy conceive plus from the chemist yer? is it in the same range as pregnacare?am 1 TTC freak!!!lol since 2 weeks ago lol just trying to get the hang ofit as i had MC 3 weeks ago today, i got preg thru not being careful with OH but that was like after 10-12months i actually got caught out xxx but in the back of my mind i dont think i'll be caught again for a while xxx

Hi Loren 

You can buy Conceive+ from larger Boots stores honey :flower:

Sorry to hear about your mc I hope you're ok and you get a bfp again soon xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks girls
> 
> Shanny babe. Didnt feel like i ovd, didnt do many opks just went on last months cycle and bded last time cd16. Didnt temp every day, but temped in thebegginning of the cycle and current temps are much higher now. So kinda indicating that i did ov, or maybe not? I dont know anymore. No more painful peepee. No more painfull gums but still have bluish veins on boobies that never noticed before. Never ever been this late. If i did ov i wud be 14 or 15 dpo by now so hcg should be showing. I feel like giving up and resigning myself to being childless forever. Sorry for being so depressing, u r all such wonderfull ladies xxx

I know how you feel honey. I told DH today I dont think we are ever going to be blessed with a baby together. I am thankful for the kids we have. I want the bond so bad with him.

For me my temps have been higher in general this month but not super high, so that could be what it is.. or the hcg isnt ready enought yet. You might be like me and have to wait until 16 or 17 dpo and then it was really faint. I had to take the test apart to see it. I a m glad the painful pee pee went away :flower: 

I do think you either had a chemical or you are preggo. Especially if you have never been this late.:hugs: I am here for you. Damn it email me too if you need me anytime. I can give you my number:)


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> hiii am just poping in to say can u buy conceive plus from the chemist yer? is it in the same range as pregnacare?am 1 TTC freak!!!lol since 2 weeks ago lol just trying to get the hang ofit as i had MC 3 weeks ago today, i got preg thru not being careful with OH but that was like after 10-12months i actually got caught out xxx but in the back of my mind i dont think i'll be caught again for a while xxx
> 
> Hi Loren
> 
> You can buy Conceive+ from larger Boots stores honey :flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mc I hope you're ok and you get a bfp again soon xxxClick to expand...

okey doke thanx hun :) :hugs:ooo i mite have to invest in sum of them :) i'm taking folic acid, B6 and B12 OH is taking folic acid and B12 am not taking any chances on waiting round nw haha losing the baby has made me realise i sooooooooooooooooo want to b a mum much more than i did b4!!!!xxxxxxxxxxx i hope u get ur BFP in ur march huni :) :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Well girls i'm Out this month. not to upset tho anyway my progestone level is ridiculously low! she said they wanted my progestone level above a 3 and mine was a 0.7! so theres no way in hell i'm OVing so she up the Clomid to 100mg so we'll see if this does the trick! Hopefully March is my month! FX


----------



## Eskimobabys

OMG brandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!! thats so amazing!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> Well girls i'm Out this month. not to upset tho anyway my progestone level is ridiculously low! she said they wanted my progestone level above a 3 and mine was a 0.7! so theres no way in hell i'm OVing so she up the Clomid to 100mg so we'll see if this does the trick! Hopefully March is my month! FX

I am sorry. :hugs: At least you know. I think March/April are going to be explosive months for this thread!

Here we come :bfp:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> OMG brandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!! thats so amazing!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::hugs::hugs:

Idk why but I think she has twins!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon, love ya loads, ur such a special lady and u n ur gorgeous hubby will have a baby, im telling u, i know it!

Ness, this is my 2nd month of ttc properly ie bding around ov, temping checking cm etc but We have been not preventing for 11yrs, i was hoping we had just missed the right fertile time but who knows. If af gets me im gonna give it one last month then going to the drs but ive put on alot of weight and cos of my arthritis I dont think he will be willing to help, he is an ass!
And kayla sorry ur out this month but fxd the 100mg chlomid does the trick and ur preggers in march! Is hubby not going to haiti then?

Shan, thanks for all ur support, i feel so dEpressed right now. Xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Twins!!!! how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

with such high hgc levels at just 12dpo she sure cud be having twins or triplets lmao! Brandy, i hope ur desperate for a big family lol! if theres one too many for u to handle send it over here lol. Healthy n happy 9 months brandy babe xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks shannon, love ya loads, ur such a special lady and u n ur gorgeous hubby will have a baby, im telling u, i know it!
> 
> Ness, this is my 2nd month of ttc properly ie bding around ov, temping checking cm etc but We have been not preventing for 11yrs, i was hoping we had just missed the right fertile time but who knows. If af gets me im gonna give it one last month then going to the drs but ive put on alot of weight and cos of my arthritis I dont think he will be willing to help, he is an ass!
> And kayla sorry ur out this month but fxd the 100mg chlomid does the trick and ur preggers in march! Is hubby not going to haiti then?
> 
> Shan, thanks for all ur support, i feel so dEpressed right now. Xx

Aww honey :hugs: Dont feel depressed...could be something so simple... I didnt know you had arthritis (my fibro pain is similar- I am told). Why does weight matter when trying to conceive? I dont understand the huge issue. Lol I weighed 135 when I got preggo for DS and 202 at birth my docs didnt care I was healthy! Can you get a new doc? My friend was trying for a year. She went to docs got a tubal flush and bam she conceived within a month! Did you have any symptoms last month? If I remember there were more then? and the Bfp was faint? If you have Bfp then bfn it is a chemical. I have read a lot on chemicals. DH thinks I am nuts cause I know so much.

I love you to dear. I am always here for you. I hope we have a little baby. I think the new place will bring us lots of luck...and hopefully not twins, I have O twinges on both sides.. and my grandma had twins.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> with such high hgc levels at just 12dpo she sure cud be having twins or triplets lmao! Brandy, i hope ur desperate for a big family lol! if theres one too many for u to handle send it over here lol. Healthy n happy 9 months brandy babe xxx

I agree! She has more than one beanie in there!


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy 
read this!
https://www.dailystrength.org/c/Twins_Triplets_More/forum/1254172-hcg-level-twins/page-2


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon, ur such a sweetheart, u bring tears to my eyes.
Last month i had one very faint bfp and one very positive one on the clearblue + one, it was very obviously there and very blue but heard they give false + so when i retested next day i got constant negs. Didnt think i was pg, but maybe i was after all. Had sore boobs, twinges in tummy odd numb sensation in womb area, lots of symptos. Now i have no pain in boobs whatsoever just bluey veins. Vivid dreams. Cystitis for one day and sore bleeding gums. Who knows.

Docs wont give fertility trEatment unless within healthy bmi. Even when i was slim and looked too thin i was still over their classed ideal weight xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww thanks so much guys!

Twins? Oh lordy lol. Not that I'd complain! I never even thought of that to be honest tho!


----------



## shaerichelle

do they run in your family?

love your new sig:)

okay does someone want a 7 yr old who is mouth and have an attitude like his momma? Wow. He loves the wall.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, u have twins in ur family! If u have twins i will take one off your hands lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks shannon, ur such a sweetheart, u bring tears to my eyes.
> Last month i had one very faint bfp and one very positive one on the clearblue + one, it was very obviously there and very blue but heard they give false + so when i retested next day i got constant negs. Didnt think i was pg, but maybe i was after all. Had sore boobs, twinges in tummy odd numb sensation in womb area, lots of symptos. Now i have no pain in boobs whatsoever just bluey veins. Vivid dreams. Cystitis for one day and sore bleeding gums. Who knows.
> 
> Docs wont give fertility trEatment unless within healthy bmi. Even when i was slim and looked too thin i was still over their classed ideal weight xx

Aww thank you honey. It sounds like to me you were preggo.:hugs: I had the same symptoms. My breasts actually just went down in size today. My gums decided to bleed today as well. and still have some blue veins in my aerola. Maybe the cystitis was due to hormones. I think you should temp for a few days in a row and see if your temp is high. the clearblue one gave me half positive when my other ones were faint.

What is up with this BMI crap. MY dh has a overweight BMI. He is taller and muscular. I think BMI is crap. I did have a 22 BMI, now since I have gained 10lbs.. I am close to an overweight BMI. So what the hell does it have to do. I dont look unhealthy or feel it. Can you get accupuncture?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shan, u have twins in ur family! If u have twins i will take one off your hands lol x

:wacko: 5 kids OMG.:wacko::wacko::wacko:

My grandmas twins died at 1 day and 3 days old they would be in their late 50s I was born on the date of their death. of course years later. But wouldnt that be something!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Twins don't run in either of our families...so who knows what's going on in there lol.

I wish I had a little window so I could seeeeee!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol there is still a chance


----------



## Nessicle

evening guys!!

Aww jellie that damn bmi shite does my head in! My bmi is 24 and I'm a size 10-12 and weight 8st 10lb - yet I'm borderline over my ideal weight??!!! ridiculous!! 

I agree with shannon that you had a chemical last month! I feel ya hon - I got a faint + of a clearblue but nothing after that and started to bleed two days later, think I conceived but it didnt implant but i'm on cycle #2 now 

:rofl: twins brandy gosh you'll have your hands full!!! 

:D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That would be nuts :D

Gosh, I am so tired..I'm trying to stay up waiting for DH to finish this movie..but I'm fading fast.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Nessie :hugs:

Yeah the BMI thing is total crap..it just depends on how your body is built and such. Lots of factors there. I'm also labeled as nearly overweight according to that..but I'm so not! I'm just way tall lol


----------



## Nessicle

so ridiculous isn't it?! unfortunately this country is pretty backwards when it comes to things like that!!

how do you feel brandy? do you feel pregnant?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not at all!

I feel like I'm having PMS..boobs a little sore, tired, crampy. All very normal before AF. I'm just hoping this bean is a mega sticky one. I'll feel a little more relaxed after AF is officially late tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Eskimobabys

jellie no he aint going they sent another boat :) but hes still in and out to sea :( but at least i get to decide when to have a period :) that helps with matching Ov days with the days DH will be home :) hehehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kayla, that's at least good news!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i know :) TY hopefully me and the rest of us will join u in 1st tri soon!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You know, I have honestly not even clicked on first tri yet. lol.

I'm too scared! I like it here most :D

But I do hope you all join me soon. I'm cheering for you all!!!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Not at all!
> 
> I feel like I'm having PMS..boobs a little sore, tired, crampy. All very normal before AF. I'm just hoping this bean is a mega sticky one. I'll feel a little more relaxed after AF is officially late tomorrow or the next day.

aww :dust: and hugs for an extra sticky bean!! can't wait to see baby's first picture!! I hope to join you this month!! I have a really good feeling for March for all of us!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

March is a great month...that's when I was born! hehe


----------



## Nessicle

he he well it's sprintime when new life is coming in to the world so I have faith in our :bfp:S this month!! 

did you say beanie was due on 1st Nov? my birthday is 3rd! it's fate lol reckon bubba will be born on my birthday he he


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yay! Yep, Nov 1st :D

DH said it'll be a Halloween baby.


----------



## Nessicle

most first babies are late though oooh i reckon my birthday will be the day he he!!

my mum always said that my birthday was cheap because we have bonfire night over here on 5 November (gunpowder plot) and she said we just watched everyone elses fireworks and she just shoved some sparklers in my hand ha ha


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Brandy.

Springtime is good..

OMG I am so damn tired again! I ate an apple and almost barfed..last time I did that I was preggo Damn it . :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well my first was 2 weeks early..so we'll see!

Ooh sounds weird, Shannon..you sure you're not preggo?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it does. Even dh made the comment of last time I did that. I can barely move so exhausted.

test was neg yesterday. Try again tom.


----------



## jelliebabie

ive been temping the past 5 or 6 days and temps been high. Tempd at start of cycle so am comparing to that.
Do any of u know if u have a chemical it will prevent ov the following month hence latte period or do u think that if u dont ov u still get a period anyway? Am confused! X


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe.. I had mine jan 21. Still no o. I had af that day..and bfp. So yes in my experience it can make yiu so you don't O and it can totally mess up your cycles..and for me I still have symptoms here and there..argh. My doc said average time to get rid of extra hormones is 4 to 6 weeks but can take 3 months :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan. Am just wondering if its worth bding if i havent ovd yet but still in with a chance? Or will i get a period b4 i ov again? Does that make sense lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

you may have an anovultary cycle. Think that's what it's calld. Where you don't O. Or it could be super late. Like me last time it was cd 48. And I think it will be the same again this month. More than likely you will have a long cycle. :hugs: we are about the same cd. We can do this together.

I know I haven't Od. My cm is less until the past few days, my temps are wacked been doing opk here and there negative. I would bd every couple days if you can. My dh is a machine lol. I'm so wore out.


----------



## shaerichelle

and you are very welcome diane:)


----------



## jelliebabie

lol at shannon! Ur hubby being a machine! I need new batteries for mine haha only kiddin. Did u know chillies are an aphrodisiac, guess what im cooking just now? Lamb n potato curry with extra chillies! It cud be hubbies Lucky nite lol. And thanks again shanny babe, we will do this together! Hugs xx was wondering how late implantation can occur? Remember the painful peepees yesterday? Well i had very light pink on the tissue twice when i wiped, but thought maybe i had a cut down there? But then that wud be red blood right? But surely yesterday would be too late for implantation?? I already had very small amount of brown spotting about a week ago which is what i thought was implantation! This ttc really does make us crazy dont it? Lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lol at shannon! Ur hubby being a machine! I need new batteries for mine haha only kiddin. Did u know chillies are an aphrodisiac, guess what im cooking just now? Lamb n potato curry with extra chillies! It cud be hubbies Lucky nite lol. And thanks again shanny babe, we will do this together! Hugs xx was wondering how late implantation can occur? Remember the painful peepees yesterday? Well i had very light pink on the tissue twice when i wiped, but thought maybe i had a cut down there? But then that wud be red blood right? But surely yesterday would be too late for implantation?? I already had very small amount of brown spotting about a week ago which is what i thought was implantation! This ttc really does make us crazy dont it? Lol xx

He is. Everyday I can guarntee unless he is so exhausted he cant move lol. Maybe I can send some libido to add into the batteries for yours. 

I did not, maybe that is his problem, lol to many chillies. MM wanna come to my house and cook. I need to learn how to make curries. Okay so maybe last week was ovulation and this week was implantation? If you were cut it would be red, yes. I feel crazy without ttc:haha::winkwink:


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Brandy!!! I hope that you are starting a new trend around here!!! :happydance:

My temp went up again this morning, so as long as it stays around the same tomorrow, I will be 2 dpo tomorrow.:happydance:

Shannon- I agree, keep on temping. It can tell you so much about your cycle especially if you ovulated late last time and your acupuncturist will probably want to see it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay. sigh. Its boring me I guess lol...

Awesome Callie! I have my fingers crossed..


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Okay. sigh. Its boring me I guess lol...

:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Okay. sigh. Its boring me I guess lol...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

If it changed it would be more exciting


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- I was looking at your chart and in Chinese medicine, the jagged/rocky mountain look of your chart can be looked at what is called,"Liver qi Stagnation". By giving the acupuncturist your chart, he/she can use it as info along with you body's constitution to determine what herbs and points they will use on you to help regulate your cycles.

Check out this article:
https://www.articlesbase.com/womens...vulation-phrase-of-menstrual-cyc-1602292.html


----------



## calliebaby

Be back in 15 minutes.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I will read:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh that is neato! Now I want to look up more and read. Love natural medicine and healing. I am thinking this is going to help with my overall pain as well.


----------



## molly85

YAy finally done Catching up!!!!!!

BRANDY - fab news, twins would be fun. I have them on 3 grandparent sides sotheres hoping.

Jellie - Keep going sweety the female body is a very weird placeit seemsdesigned to confuse everyone.

The next few months have a lot of hope in them we wil al defget our :bfp:'s this year I can just feel it.

I really hope my medication kicks in quickly I have read it can take months I'mnot sure i have the pacience for that yikes!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jo, I dont think it took months for my mom. She was in her 40s when she started it. I think it was like one month!


----------



## calliebaby

I'm baaaaack!!!!!


----------



## molly85

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Ahhhhh father in law is coming to stay for the weekend in a month that is soo going to be my ovulation weekend. I just couldn't :sex: with him in the house it would be weird.

Shannon ya got me all panicked!


----------



## calliebaby

I guess that's what the car is for!!! lol:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

when she started taking it Jo.. It helped her fast!

Dont panick ..


thats usually when we O the weirdest times lol


----------



## molly85

Grosss!!!!! I'm a good girl,much to shy and retiring for that sort of thing especially as the busses go by.


----------



## molly85

Do you know what dose she started on,I'm on 50 mcg(?) but my uncle is on 125. Hw has no idea on his levelsthogh he just knows his diabeties levels!!! Grrrr.


----------



## shaerichelle

I think it was 25 mg.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I guess that's what the car is for!!! lol:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

Or a hotel room.:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

I would do it to have a bambino lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay love ya girlies, but I am logging off to eat and take a long awaited nap!


----------



## calliebaby

Talk to you later!!!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

ohhh thats like the lowest. I have tostay at 50for 3months then blood test.
Ladies hould our tummies above our pelvic bone/area what poked should this be really squidgy considering I have quite a fat tummy as it is? Iamdef symptom spotting fornogood reason but mine feels quite firm undermy selection of spare tyres


----------



## molly85

We should have carpet then sono furniture scraping across the floor


----------



## calliebaby

Mine is firm there as well. I think that everyone is firm there to some extent if you poke far enough. Have you tested recently? Do you think that there is a chance you could be preggers? That would be exciting.
Ugghhh...facebook. Two more people I know just announced their pregnancies.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, u cud always send the father in law out to the shops or something and have a quickie! Lmao, it wud be worth it!

Just read up that implantation can occur Upto 14dpo and that would time me in for the little pink stuff when i wiped yesterday if i ovd on cd18 which was cd17 last month, so possible! Therefor it wud take another day or 2 for hcg to show up on hpt so am getting excited again lol, back in the race! With my temps high i think i ovd, either that or all this is wishfull thinking. Fxd tho.
Shannon my sweetiepie, i will make a deal, let me move in with you and i will make curries for u everyday as well as housework lol, that really is a dream of a house! Does hubby cook? Nothing is as good as a real homestyle desi curry! I loved ur photo of u and hubby, think it was ur wedding photo, u both look so happy and in love. He was a very happy man that day, u can see it in his eyes, put it back on your avator plz, its such a happy pic! Get a good rest girl, u deserve it xxxxx sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## molly85

Dippy post


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant stay away. Is this one okay Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> The doctor has me on 50 for 3 months then I need a blood test.
> Whats for dinner shannon?

Some curry in a jar, lol It was good!


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Mine is firm there as well. I think that everyone is firm there to some extent if you poke far enough. Have you tested recently? Do you think that there is a chance you could be preggers? That would be exciting.
> Ugghhh...facebook. Two more people I know just announced their pregnancies.

The gals on my fb are due within the nexy month.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> ohhh thats like the lowest. I have tostay at 50for 3months then blood test.
> Ladies hould our tummies above our pelvic bone/area what poked should this be really squidgy considering I have quite a fat tummy as it is? Iamdef symptom spotting fornogood reason but mine feels quite firm undermy selection of spare tyres

Dont ask me I had a baby lol. My belly went way far out. and its all messed up. :haha:


----------



## molly85

Getting the father in law to move of the sof awill be a jokeexcept to go wotch our local footy team play. 
He is an early to bedearly to rise sort of blokewhereaswere night owls. OH God this is going to be hell!

Curry must have curry our clients made some and the kitchen smells of it.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey jo, u cud always send the father in law out to the shops or something and have a quickie! Lmao, it wud be worth it!
> 
> Just read up that implantation can occur Upto 14dpo and that would time me in for the little pink stuff when i wiped yesterday if i ovd on cd18 which was cd17 last month, so possible! Therefor it wud take another day or 2 for hcg to show up on hpt so am getting excited again lol, back in the race! With my temps high i think i ovd, either that or all this is wishfull thinking. Fxd tho.
> Shannon my sweetiepie, i will make a deal, let me move in with you and i will make curries for u everyday as well as housework lol, that really is a dream of a house! Does hubby cook? Nothing is as good as a real homestyle desi curry! I loved ur photo of u and hubby, think it was ur wedding photo, u both look so happy and in love. He was a very happy man that day, u can see it in his eyes, put it back on your avator plz, its such a happy pic! Get a good rest girl, u deserve it xxxxx sweet dreams xxxx

What is a quickie, lmao!
I think mine occurred late as well. I will keep my fingers crossed for ya babe. Its about time for you to have a beanie baking in there!

Hubby does cook sometimes. and it is amazing when he does. He has made thai, middle eastern, indian and well he doesnt do steak well:haha: But I do. And oh that would be nice curries and housework done! :happydance:

I put a diff wedding picture. He is a happy man. I tell him he is lucky all the time. :dohh::haha:


Edit: Was that Lamb Vindaloo you made Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Getting the father in law to move of the sof awill be a jokeexcept to go wotch our local footy team play.
> He is an early to bedearly to rise sort of blokewhereaswere night owls. OH God this is going to be hell!
> 
> Curry must have curry our clients made some and the kitchen smells of it.

lol, tell him you are going to the shops.. and go get a room for a short bit. :haha: Or long bit.. if you need a break.

I have never met my in-laws, but they are wonderful people.


----------



## molly85

Oh has a step dad to. Them I can handlehis real dad and step mum eugh! They said we could live in the second half of their bungalow but if we hadkids had to moveout so I said poke it.

A quickie Shannon is spontaneous quick :sex: quite frequently in a place you wouldnotchoose to normally :sex:


----------



## calliebaby

Beautiful picture Shannon!!!


----------



## molly85

I should not poke my Tummy I am just impatient,I so doubt anything particulary intresting is happening in there


----------



## shaerichelle

https://shaerichelle.shutterfly.com

There is the place where all my pictures are:)


----------



## molly85

calliebaby said:


> Beautiful picture Shannon!!!


Dittoto this. I hopemine look this good


----------



## shaerichelle

I designed and made almost everything for our wedding and made the gluten free cake. yum I want cake.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture Shannon!!!
> 
> 
> Dittoto this. I hopemine look this goodClick to expand...

If I was there I would do them for you for free!

This is the first wedding our photographer did.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Callie and Jo:)


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Oh has a step dad to. Them I can handlehis real dad and step mum eugh! They said we could live in the second half of their bungalow but if we hadkids had to moveout so I said poke it.
> 
> A quickie Shannon is spontaneous quick :sex: quite frequently in a place you wouldnotchoose to normally :sex:

Jo, I never have those lol

I had a stepmom and stepdad.. I dont want either lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay girls I will leave you with this short video...

https://www.facebook.com/v/1131430442284

Dont tear up! I am going to rest now:)

Talk again in a hour I am sure.


----------



## molly85

The step dad is more like a real dad his father is more just a name and genetics but stillI hae toput up with him. Is Jellie stillon to ship me some curry? Or can I have some of yours shannon I have chinease and it really isn't moving me


----------



## molly85

My mobile nternet didn't like it but I can imagine what it was. 
NO death involvedso I think I should e ok for tears. Heartless personage that I am. Itdoes look like a very special day tho


----------



## shaerichelle

Its my wedding video. LOL seems everyone is using a mobile for the internet. I do all the time lol

You can have some. Ill send ya a jar of sauce lol.

Thats to bad his real dad isnt nicer. Ugh I hate guys like that


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay..bed for me now really lol


----------



## shaerichelle

so much for napping. Machine..lol. Gonna shower n go out for drink.s. Even though I should have a drink.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh shanny babe, what a beautiful photo! Is that on a boat? How picturesque! I liked the closer up photo even more, u cud see more of the lurve in ur eyes lol! And yes, hubby is a very lucky man, ur a gorgeous Bride but he is also a handsome hubby, and i bet he has a few admirers lol. Ive got a feeling u suspect someone u know likes him a little too much, does that make sense? Just another psychic flash, or psycho flash lol whatever way u look at it! Anyway babe, looks like u really have gone to bed now, so good night n sweet dreams, oh and p.s it was aloo gosht i made. Almost vindaloo strenght tho, yumyum but need plenty of icecream to cool the tongue afterwards lol. My boobs are starting to get a little tender now, just a bit, so maybe af coming or bfp? Either way, the sooner the better!
And jo, i think shan knows what a quickie is but with her rampant hubby dont think he can do a quickie, hes still like a randy teenager, goes for hours lol. Im lucky if mines can last for 3mins now lol, but thats enuf for me if im honest, back in the day, We would be at it for hours, sweat dripping off his back, and practicAlly getting stuck together lol, tmi tmi! Just think i won the golden tmi award! Lmao! Nowadays am just happy to get a quick dose of babyjuice as regular as poss just not for as long as poss hahaha, anyways, my minds obviously in the gutter so id better end this post! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

oh naughty diane! Lmao. I will change the picture again soon:) you must be talkn bout his ex gf. Lol she actually assaulted me last yr. Walked into our apartmwnt and all. She is psycho!! And I know who it is who envys me.. My friend..she seems to b there when she needs stuff! And I was telln her bout the new place and she just stopped talking to me in the middle of chat. So totally pissed.

I don't want to sweat anymore! Maybe I'll get a break when hubby goes away for work..but he seems to make up for it when he gets back lol. I know tmi,,but diane.. You got the gold..I'll go for silver lol

and let me say damn bodies quit playing with our minds and give us bfps already.


----------



## molly85

lol i can never tell what is purely a british phrase. your up late jelli u ok?my oh blames mefor him not lasting longmore of that twitching business


----------



## shaerichelle

oh we got married on a pier. Put a link to our video and pictures back a few spots


----------



## shaerichelle

jo..men always blaming the women!


----------



## jelliebabie

oh shan, u deffo get the silver lol!
And i ooh and aahh if its taking too long and im not really in the mood for getting passionate! Sometimes the mind is on the biological reasoning for jiggyjiggy lol, the oohing and aahiing makes it all over in a flash, and hell, if i start talking dirty wham bam thank u mam! Ok ok i retain my gold award! Lol. And jo, yeah im a nightowl, always up late. Been sleeping more during the day though. Its cold outside and so warm in here it gets me drowsy lol. And shan, the ex, what a bitch! And who needs friends like yours with the green eyed monster! A true friend will always be happy when good things happen for their pals xx


----------



## shaerichelle

woo hoo. I knew I'd win the silver. I'm awesome at tmi. There is always passion here. That's why there happens to be more than once a day sometimes lol you won another gold tmi award diane lol!


----------



## molly85

I once recollect 4timesin a 24 hour period. but it would seem that my laidodisappearedsomewhere between the Depo and the hypothyroidism anhas yet to fully return.
I have just applied for job opperating a weigh bridge of all things!!!!
It sounded like a reasonably snug job in a portacabin with truck drivers in high vis jackets and lots of cups of tea and biscuits. 

Night time is such a great timeto be awake Diane. I can take TMI just way to far so trying to behave


----------



## shaerichelle

jo did you tell oh to watch out after your meds kick in? Esp around o time. I am dangerous. Dh can't handle me lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, dont worry bout behaving we can all handle tmi here lol, have a go, u may win bronze! Lmao. Gotta go ladies, emmerdale omnibus on so gonna snuggle on the couch with hubby and my doggy. Hpt in the morning again. Shannon, u 2? We can both check in with results. Goodnite my beautiful girlies xxx


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> hey jo, dont worry bout behaving we can all handle tmi here lol, have a go, u may win bronze! Lmao. Gotta go ladies, emmerdale omnibus on so gonna snuggle on the couch with hubby and my doggy. Hpt in the morning again. Shannon, u 2? We can both check in with results. Goodnite my beautiful girlies xxx

Good luck!!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::bfp:


----------



## molly85

I want to find out the next installment on eastenders now.
Have a good snuggle


----------



## shaerichelle

nite diane. Gl lots of babydust hon. I will post my bfn tomorrow. Enjoy your snuggle

nite all dh and I are going to 80s night


----------



## molly85

Shannon is it bad I would have toattend an 80's night in a baby grow?

Sounds fun loads of bad music


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..Shannon, love your new pic! Beautiful!!

Jellie, GL tomorrow morning..LOTS and LOTS of babydust!!! Fx'd ..everything crossed. :D :dust:

Jo, lol you crack me up with your brit phrases xoxo

Gonna be a busy weekend for me..we are taking DD to get some dancing clothes. She just started hip-hop dancing and needs what all "cool kids" are wearing. 

I slept horrible! Woke up so many times. I feel like a zombie lol. But that's ok.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## shaerichelle

gm everyone. I'm so hurting today. Hopefully it will go away. If I'm not in bed by 11 30 I hurt. Had a dream last night I took a digi and it said pregnant 1-2. I had bfn this am. My temp spkied to 98.1. I feel very hot. I did drink couple of glasses of wine..but I know that's not the reason. I don't feel I o'd yesterdsy.

brandy how ya feeling.

diane any news?


----------



## Nessicle

Afternoon my lovely ladies!! 

Just caught up on the thread! 

Hope you're all ok today?! 

I've been to the gym with OH and just sat eating gluten free oreo style cookies that I found in the supermarket - is it bad I've nearly eaten a full packet....?! ha ha 

Had a bit of a row with OH earlier, does my head in sometimes! He pissed me off, so I snapped at him but he's really sensitive and was really hurt by me snapping so he stormed off lol, but we're ok now. Planning on :sex: later on ;) 

we've :sex: every day since Tuesday! Heck don't want to be sore for ov'ing lol! 

told him he better have this sex drive next weekend when I'm ov'ing :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

morning/afternoon ladies. Bfn bfn bfn surprise surprise lol.
Feeling quite auntie flowy now, tender boobs and slight crampy feeling so maybe she just got a little lost on her way over. If she does come, i am temping religiously this month! Maybe i ovd later and never babydanced at the right time? I on bded up to cd16 thinking that was my fertile window. Or maybe i didnt ov at all? I need to get a better thermometer too! Mines is just a regular digital. Brandy enjoy your shopping trip. If i had got my bfp i wud be picking up a nice baby outfit at the sametime lol. Am desperate to buy baby clothes, They are just too cute! 
Shanny babe, sorry your not feeling good babe, hugs xx


----------



## Nessicle

jellie I got a good thermometer from home health uk you can order on their website, it came with 10 extra early hpt's for free too! 
sorry about your bfn's chick xx


----------



## shaerichelle

mmm gluten free cookies.. Yum Yum.

Yah I am achey and my sinuses are swelled!

Sorry about the BFN. I hope that Auntie Flow visits or you get a BFP so you can get a move on to the next level.

My temp went from 97.3 to 98.1 yikes. :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

they're lovely shannon!! 

what does the increase in temps mean? I'm charting but still get confused lol


----------



## shaerichelle

It could mean I ovulated yesterday as long as it stays higher


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness, thats the good thing about falling out - the making up wink wink.

Shanny babe, fxd u ovd i really hope u caught a sticky beanie, but do remember alchohol can play havoc with temps, mines where crazy when i had a drink last month.
It also sounds like u mite be coming down with something. Fxd ur not. Except
A baby bug that is lol. So how did the 80s night with hubby go? How many hours behind the uk are u? Xx
Im having half a bottle of wine just now. I just know the witch is on her way, but this time i dont think shes a wicked witch but a good one, lol, heres on to a new lucky cycle. And thanks for that info ness x


----------



## shaerichelle

Its 11:35 am. I think my nose is from an allergic reaction and a few hours of sleep will make me feel better! 
I drink wine often and it doesnt cause a spike like that, but you never know. I took it again and it was 98.7! Wowzah. I think the way I have been wet I Od. Woo hoo for the tmi.

What kind of wine you having red or white?


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo for the wetness lmao!
Im drinking tonic wine, which i love, its kind of like a red but much sweeter. I only like this on or rosie wine. This one is called buckfast, meant to make u fuckfast omg! Am just filling u in on the uk lingo! It has a bad reputation here cos all the neds * none educated delinquints* another uk term, or glasgow slang, drink lol, but im a more classy chick, i just like the taste. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I culdnt stoplaughing reading that. Wine doesn't sound good. I'm laid up in bed and have so much hw ugh. I bet dh loooovvvveess when you drink that! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> It could mean I ovulated yesterday as long as it stays higher

ahh I see!! not seeing much on my chart yet but only CD7 so just waiting for the spike in temp!


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hey ness, thats the good thing about falling out - the making up wink wink.
> 
> Shanny babe, fxd u ovd i really hope u caught a sticky beanie, but do remember alchohol can play havoc with temps, mines where crazy when i had a drink last month.
> It also sounds like u mite be coming down with something. Fxd ur not. Except
> A baby bug that is lol. So how did the 80s night with hubby go? How many hours behind the uk are u? Xx
> Im having half a bottle of wine just now. I just know the witch is on her way, but this time i dont think shes a wicked witch but a good one, lol, heres on to a new lucky cycle. And thanks for that info ness x

you're welcome hun! Really fast delivery too! 

Thanks for the tip about alcohol playing havoc with temps - so naive but I suppose I didnt even think about it! Had a couple of glasses of red wine last night watching Lost and my temp was slightly higher this morning! 

And I agree about having an argument - make up sex! We did that earlier he he!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, hope you Ov'd!! Sounds like you may have :D YIPPEEEE ..catch that eggy :D

Nessy, yay for make-up sex lol. That's my fave. 

Jellie, hope you're enjoying the wine..I've had the weirdest craving for it. And I HATE wine lol. Fx'd for your next cycle if the witch shows :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh maybe it's for extra iron - you craving red wine?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You think? I have no idea lol!

I'm taking my prenatals religiously..hope that's enough of what I need.

I was crazy for OJ till today. Now it sounds disgusting.


----------



## shaerichelle

just woke up from nap. Can't stop thinking about packing. Ugh.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ughhhh.packing sucks so much!

I haven't read backwards enough..are you moving now? I saw the pic of your place and it's amazing!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girlies, af is here! Cd33! Lol, thats a 1st. Thinking i probs didnt ov this month which is unusual so maybe it was a chemical last month! Well, maybe 3rd time lucky. And shann, dont stress hun, be excited! That house is a palace! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, we are moving April 1st:) Have 3 kids to pack and go through things. Time to get rid of the past.

Diane, Well I think you had a chemical dear. SOrry she came so late. She is due for me tomorrow. Hopefully she is coming! 

I think I have come down with something..sinus headache etc.


----------



## shaerichelle

The double livingroom..

I cant wait to have the sunlight.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0283.JPG
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- Your chart looks good! Hopefully it stays up for two more days to confirm ovulation. You may have just ovulated late.
Diane- Maybe you ovulated late as well? Definitely chart this month just to make sure.
Today is officially 3dpo for me. I ovulated 6 days earlier this month than last. I think my cycle is finally starting to sink into a rhythm.


----------



## shaerichelle

I replied on here and it never posted ug


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, I think its the possibility of me being sick with something. I hope I O'd but not counting on it.

Thats awesome you ovulated

March is gonna be beautiful.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls, shanny babe that is some living room! I am so coming to live with you! My tickets booked for april 1st!
If you dont ov is af different? Just went to toilet and nothing on pad! Only pink when i wipe! Strange! I wud normally be fully blown within ten mins of af starting! 
Hey, if we all get bfps in march does that mean we will be looking at having christmas babies?? What a gift that wud be eh? Xx


----------



## molly85

Ahh no Diane, Christmas baby not my idea of fun. all my family are December babies costs a fortune and you have to think up 2 lots of pressies in 1 month. I want a jan, feb or March baby so they are big enough toenjoy their first christmas even if it is only the lights and paper.

I'v already picked the first christmas present. ahugebox full of different coloured paper. I know it'snot much but my cousin loved his huge box andpaper it lasted about 3 years.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Diane babe. that is a double living room. I just cant believe what we are getting for 300.00 more a month. I told DH this will be my place of healing. I will have my own sanctuary off of the master bedroom. I think my dad is working with DH to heal me or something. Seems this sickness is better or maybe its all the remedies lmao.

Um I dont know about AF. I can tell you that my af last time when I had the chemical was weird and pink and brown are old blood Lady. Some gals have IB for days!

Yes christmas babies.. That would be the luck of the irish. lol. I had a dream of my birth and it was snowing out. oh wow that house would be awesome to birth in.


----------



## shaerichelle

I just want a baby lol. I dont care when it is. Just hurry up and implant little eggie!! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

I'll take what I get but that's my ideal


----------



## shaerichelle

My ideal is anytime just dont go into labor anywhere but near home.


----------



## molly85

NHS I have no belief I would get thesamemidwife all the way through will make sure OH pays attention and carries a wooden spoon andalist of thedrugs I can take, it won't be along list


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow NHS is tough!

We are having midwifes come to the house.. Its out of pocket...

Okay so.. I guess I am gonna take some drugs Ugh. Advil Sinus here I come..


----------



## jelliebabie

shanny u will have ur baby there, and that place really is tranquilitiy, you will have a huge sense of relieif the moment u walk through the door, am so happy for u xx


----------



## shaerichelle

DiaNE, thank you. I really need it. People have no idea what I have been through ..phew damn it now I am crying. I was sleeping in my car. Not even my sister would take me in. I gave my son up to his dad so he didnt have to endure it. I just want to heal. I am making something for school that is entitled living with an illness and I am making something for me to help heal and for others to see how my life has been through my eyes.. :hugs: you are such a great person and friend.


----------



## molly85

That house is lovely. If our house was bigger I would consider a home birthbut feel I will need painrelief.


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks jo.

it depends on your pain tolerance.


----------



## shaerichelle

Where you girls at?


----------



## molly85

Arg I posted and it disappered.
I basically said I was a wimpunless i wasfully preapredand in charge of my options.
If you had to have a c section would you go spinal or full general which has the the better recovery timei.e.able to get up and wander about bond with baby?


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont know. I avoided a c-section. Its 6 weeks revocery I know that.

I had a post disappear on me earlier as well.


----------



## molly85

was wotching a reallife tv show and the mum couldn't see her baby for 12 hours after her spinalnot sure if it was through lack of mobility or the fact the baby was unwell. Iknow you can get upaftera general in a few hours once your brain works again.
Those home birth videosare very intresting but 1 mumdidn't think about c sectionthen needed an emergncy 1 so guess its wothlooking at all options just incase


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes the say homebirths are more relaxing and healing.. I cant wait for mine.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww, shannon, u are such a sweet person u make me well up. U have had such a hard life, but i strongly believe your hubby was ur fate and saviour from yourself. If you never met him u wouldnt have found the strenght to climb up. But u r there babe. You are strong. Ur a survivor. Your life will be full of happiness within the next few weeks, i promise. There will be no looking back for u. U have such a good heart thank u so much for ur support, my special friend xx


----------



## molly85

lol I would fear the dog running off with the placenta or something gross. 
I really don't thinkI have any proper plans I would like excepta quick recovery and be able to sit down without to much pain either way. How the heck you work a new born round an OH who works nights is beyond me


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww, shannon, u are such a sweet person u make me well up. U have had such a hard life, but i strongly believe your hubby was ur fate and saviour from yourself. If you never met him u wouldnt have found the strenght to climb up. But u r there babe. You are strong. Ur a survivor. Your life will be full of happiness within the next few weeks, i promise. There will be no looking back for u. U have such a good heart thank u so much for ur support, my special friend xx

Aww Diane. You are my special friend too. Anytime you need support I am here hon. Wish you were closer. He is sure is. I knew I met him for a reason. Right when I was giving up hope of ever having a good life. He definitely completes me. I have noticed a change in myself already. I feel I have survived so much. Not many people notice that I have such a good heart and care.

Love you Diane.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> lol I would fear the dog running off with the placenta or something gross.
> I really don't thinkI have any proper plans I would like excepta quick recovery and be able to sit down without to much pain either way. How the heck you work a new born round an OH who works nights is beyond me

They have their own clock lol. The Oh might have to work around a newborn.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww, shannon, u are such a sweet person u make me well up. U have had such a hard life, but i strongly believe your hubby was ur fate and saviour from yourself. If you never met him u wouldnt have found the strenght to climb up. But u r there babe. You are strong. Ur a survivor. Your life will be full of happiness within the next few weeks, i promise. There will be no looking back for u. U have such a good heart thank u so much for ur support, my special friend xx


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> lol I would fear the dog running off with the placenta or something gross.
> I really don't thinkI have any proper plans I would like excepta quick recovery and be able to sit down without to much pain either way. How the heck you work a new born round an OH who works nights is beyond me

They have their own clock lol. The Oh might have to work around a newborn.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww, shannon, u are such a sweet person u make me well up. U have had such a hard life, but i strongly believe your hubby was ur fate and saviour from yourself. If you never met him u wouldnt have found the strenght to climb up. But u r there babe. You are strong. Ur a survivor. Your life will be full of happiness within the next few weeks, i promise. There will be no looking back for u. U have such a good heart thank u so much for ur support, my special friend xx

Aww Diane. You are my special friend too. Anytime you need support I am here hon. Wish you were closer. He is sure is. I knew I met him for a reason. Right when I was giving up hope of ever having a good life. He definitely completes me. I have noticed a change in myself already. I feel I have survived so much. Not many people notice that I have such a good heart and care.

Love you Diane.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I think this board is having issues.. My posts are NOT posting!


----------



## molly85

It's gone nuts double posting


----------



## shaerichelle

weird. They must be having glitches.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm back. How are all you lovely ladies tonight?:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Im doing okay Callie. Designing some school work! Yuck.

How are you doing?


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty good actually. Looking forward to a relaxing evening with the hubby and a good workout tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Work hows you?


----------



## jelliebabie

i love you too shannon hugsxx wish my phone would let me do the smiliie things! Would give u loadsa hugs babe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

its : hugs : all together lol I learned a lot of them.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, its always nice to have a relaxing evening:)


----------



## molly85

Is anyone else adicted to Ikea?
We are going to have an ikea baby lol


----------



## molly85

Youguys are allsolucky you get normal time with your OH's.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Is anyone else adicted to Ikea?
> We are going to have an ikea baby lol

Oh yes. I have lots of stuff from there!

Dh works from home. But its good to have him here. although we need breaks.


----------



## calliebaby

Ikea scares me. Too big and too many people. I get claustrophobic every time I go there.


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmn lets see if it works :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

that aint a hug? Lol


----------



## shaerichelle

It looks like one to me!

OMG I can see a close up of your beautiful self:) :happydance: love the pic.


----------



## molly85

Yay you did it!
Another fab out fit Diane.
How do you get your hair to be soo nice?


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, it is now, at first it was a frowning face, lol. Confusing stuff xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess I need to go to India. I need some of those clothes!


----------



## molly85

I'm pretty sure we have stores that will make them round here. I remember there were a few in cardiff oh the jealous looks I gave them. My OH thinks I'm nuts and that people will think I'm taking the mickey even when I have my pashmina wrapedupovermy head coz I'm cold. nothing else. OHHH to live in a judgemental society.

Go get oe or a few shannon you will look great


----------



## shaerichelle

Probably a few. From what I understand I am going to get spoiled going over there.

I am always cold.


----------



## molly85

The exchange rate will be great. If you haven't been yet you will be.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope I havent been. Everyone wants to meet me.


----------



## molly85

You'llget tolearn some really great recipes. when will u go?


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow I am tired. After I get school done in 2 weeks. I have to pack. Then try to get my hubby to move his but on his business. We could make so much money. He just needs motivation!

Hows Diane? And Jo?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> You'llget tolearn some really great recipes. when will u go?

Chennai. Thats where DH grew up. I actually cant wait.


----------



## molly85

bored, still tierd and constipated.just chucked morefood down myself


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shanny, thanks jo. My hair is usually a mess lol. The hairdresser did it that day! It was below my bottom and i got it chopped at the same time. We have lots of shops round here that sell asian clothes and fabrics so u can have Ur own made! You can buy them on ebay too! Shanny u wud look stunning in a sari, or kameeze, hubby wud be well pleased and proud to show u off to his family in india! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, is the meds constipating you? 
Yw. My hair is crazy lol so I know how it is!

thats awesome you can buy them there. We are going to NYC in a few weeks for a break..maybe I can get something there!

We are thinking of having a small wedding ceremony there.. Well I am and his sister is all about it! I would love too! That would get me more spoiled, lol.


----------



## molly85

My hair is so thin it is just at my shoulderbladees notsureif i can get it that long it gets so notty and split


----------



## molly85

Nope not meds they are meant to do the reverse but it can be a symptom of the thyroid thing. great so mant symptoms the same between PG and Hypothyroidism


----------



## shaerichelle

they both have to do with hormones.. thats why.


----------



## molly85

Lol I know which one i would rather.
Are you sureit would be "small" if you had an indian ceremony?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well lol probably not. He just kinda went off and got married the first time.. so this would be the first time the family would celebrate with him.


----------



## jelliebabie

that wud be lovely shannon, an indian ceremony, the photos wud be stunning, u wud suit the traditional look. Ive added my photo of hubs and i on my profile so you shud be able to see a bigger photo of him, i think hes gorgeous! Lol, luv him to bits, its been hard for us to be together with family stuff difference in cultures etc but its all came together now, both families accept us. Our 1st wedding 9yrs ago no one knew, we just married in secret lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Your DH is gorgeous!

I think it would be awesome too. We just need to make a plan for a trip. Thinking July.
It took my DHs family a while too. They decided finally to accept me into their family. They had a house warming ceremony and they were to say their families names and they put me in it:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is my in laws at the house warming ceremony. His mom is beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







in laws.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite girls :hugs: :hugs:
Jo :hugs:

Shannon babe :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane babe :hugs: :hugs:

I am almost going to bed myself.

Sweet dreams


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon. I think he will give me gorgeous cute babies lol.
Thats great, ur in laws must be so desperate to meet you! And vice versa. They are very hospitable people and they will make you feel so welcome. A holiday in july will do you the world of good. U will be in early pregnancy then so it will be a good time to break the news to them xx


----------



## jelliebabie

if u can wait that long to tell them lol, but they will be over the moon. I think you will give them the grandson they want xx


----------



## molly85

Aww youto are sooo soppy. Have a good sleep. Diane have you seen that film east is east Made me laugh so much. The kids were allcute in that


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha jo, that film is class! So funny and so true to reality! We wouldnt force religion onto our kids though. We would allow them to decide for themselves xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn it my post went away.

I said I think we are having a boy cause our baby angel girl went to heaven. Now I am feeling a boy. I think DH would love to have himself a little boy. I might wait to tell his family. :) That would be awesome to wait in person.

Diane you and DH will have some gorgeous babies!


----------



## shaerichelle

Early pregnancy in July will be fab.

I keep getting the date June 16. I am wondering if that is when we will conceive...or maybe see the beanie..who knows it has something to do with the baby.

Diane has AF come yet?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I love being soppy!

Where is a picture of you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo 
here is a good article on constipation
https://www.naturalnews.com/028204_prunes_irregularity.html


----------



## molly85

So no trip to the hospital then? I can't quit rememebr why the eldest left home or if the other wife had kids. Loved the dog and the possible brides. I'm going to sit here and chuckle for a good 5minutes


----------



## jelliebabie

shes only there when i wipe, pinky but think possibly getting a bit heavier so think it is her and not ib lol. This has been a screwed up cycle lol, the next will be luckier i hope, for all of us, esp u shan x :hugs: gudnite babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

oh bummer_ but sometimes it's better to get af and not be in limbo. I think march april is gonna b good for this thread. Night diane :hugs:

jo no hospital. Drink prune juice. Night dear :hugs:

need some sleep. My machine will be home soon lol


----------



## molly85

Isaw the word prune. They soo make me feel sick at the best of times. I think I ned loads moreto drink tho feel i'm already peeing loads. oh i hate my body. If i get some senna i will have to take it at different timeto my vitamin and Thyroxine so much to remember toshove in and when. I've been eatten salad and veg so i should be fine. Even those special tummy yoghurts which usually send me running for the loo. Do I need to POAS again?


----------



## molly85

Noo i meant Diane the youngest boy in the film isn'tcircumsised and gets introuble at the mosk/temple (sp) not sure which they go to soat roughly the age of 11 he gets dragged to the hospitaltohave it done


----------



## calliebaby

Calcium-magnesium can also help with BM. Have you ever tried flax seeds? You grind them every day about 2 tablespoons worth and you can add it to your yogurt. They have a bit of a nutty taste. Also good for aiding with digestion.


----------



## jelliebabie

yip jo, ur rite. The 1st boy leaves home and jilts his bride at the wedding cos hes gay lol. The dad disowned him which majority of muslim families would do! Very funny film. Shan, if u can get a copy somehwere even ebay, plz do, itll have u in stitches! Now am really off to sleep, knackered xx nite luvlies x


----------



## molly85

I usually don' have thissort of issue I am at one with the toilet. I'llask OH if he'sok having hispicture on here then add it


----------



## calliebaby

I can't believe we are already at 300 pages.:happydance:


----------



## molly85

lol. we chatt way to much.

Shannon you did it you just had to mention prunes and off I had to run. I will now endevour to keep my clear fluid levels up.

Diane I thought that was the reason I could only remember he was in to fashion. Bit like the bloke on eastenders, those 2made such a cute couple


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 300 pages!!!

Good morning beautiful ladies :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Good morning ladies, 
Well as long as I get a 97.8 or above that will mean I O'd friday. Which would make sense. I was wet pretty much all week. There I kept my silver TMI award! And there is no reason that I shouldnt catch an eggie if thats the case. There was 8 days of Bding straight in there. Yes we do take breaks, lol.

Hows everyone else doing? I am feeling better this morning..


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Calcium-magnesium can also help with BM. Have you ever tried flax seeds? You grind them every day about 2 tablespoons worth and you can add it to your yogurt. They have a bit of a nutty taste. Also good for aiding with digestion.


I agree I take magnesium citrate everday:)


----------



## jelliebabie

happy 300 pages yipee! I bet we make this the longest ever thread on here! Yipeee!
Good morning shanny, good afternoon uk ladies..
Brandy, hows the pregnancy going?
Jo, did hubs not want his pic added then? Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning Diane.. DId AF come yet? My AF is due today and she isnt here and doesnt seem she is coming either. hmmm

Look at your post counts then mine. Wow I am miss chatty!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls... 300 pages. It's true, us women do talk a lot!! Xx how is everyone x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello ladies..again. We just got home from watching American Idol :D Gonna take the dog for a walk then I'll be on. My boobs are INSANELY sore today. I cried in the shower it hurt so bad. This is new for me. Ugh. Bought 2 new bras today..they grew overnight!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi there ..
yes we are.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy thats what happen to me. I actually went and bought a maternity sleep bra:(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww, I'm sorry, Shannon :( 

Gosh I hope you ovulated! Can't wait to hear that you got a sticky bean. I know it's coming soon! :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, unfortunately it only gets worse...ugh! I feel like a jersey milk cow these days and have taken to sleeping in a spots bra which has helped tremendously.


----------



## calliebaby

Off to see the movie "Shutter Island". Be back later girls!!! I hope you all are doing fabulous today:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy Callie!

Omg kellie..lol..Yeah I will be doing just that from now on, actually.


----------



## Nessicle

Evening all!!! how is everyone?

Sorry not been on much this weekend. Been really emotional for some reason this weekend and haven't even ov'd yet lol! Think I'm overtired and I get oversensitive when I don't sleep well. OH can never let me sleep in either, he's always up and about for 7.30am and for some reason wants me to be awake too! 

I've never been a great sleeper so need that extra time!! 

Other than that we've had about 4 inches of snow overnight ugh!! Feeling a duvet day coming on tomorrow rather than getting out of bed and facing the world! Think a bit of depression has reared it's ugly head this weekend....

Hope I'm not heading down that path again :(


----------



## shaerichelle

they actually carry sleep bras for maternity.

something better happen soon for me :wacko: wish af would come. Had a cramp or two today.


----------



## shaerichelle

they actually carry sleep bras for maternity.

something better happen soon for me :wacko: wish af would come. Had a cramp or two today.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Nessie :hugs: Hang in there, beautiful. I have battled depression as well in the past. And I have PTSD. I know how scary that dark place can be. Remember we're all here for you..we may just be words on a screen, but we're sending you lots of love! 

Shannon, don't say that! You don't want AF to come..you're ov'ing darnit :D


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Brandy darling :hugs: as you'll know also sometimes you just have days like this I guess, just have to remember that tomorrow is a different day! :) 

You guys aren't just words on a screen you're some of the nicest people I've ever met who truly understand me! xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: vanessa, hope ur feeling better soon. Weve had so much snow it gets us really down. Its ok at crimbo for added effect but weeks of it just gets u down. Weve not been hit with it yet up here. It just takes one sunny day to lift everyones spirits. And im sure u will ov soon, so look forward to that and keep up the bding!
Hey shanny, af is defo here now so im glad, takes away the guessing of am i arent i? Thats the worst bit. I either didnt ov or i ovd late and never bded late enuf to catch it. Watch out developing follicle, that special eggy youre gonna pop is gonna hatch this month! Lol. Thats me cd2!
Glad ur feeling better today shannon babe :hugs: x


----------



## shaerichelle

well I guess I just want something to happen. Lol be back in a bit..driving


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Jellie darling!! :hugs: 

it's good to have the support of you guys on here! 

My OH is raring to go this month although he's been harrassing me for :sex: every day since Wednesday he he need him to build up some spermies for the weekend! :D

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yes..build em up :D Cuz March is a lucky month!


----------



## jelliebabie

ive always wanted a december baby, good reason to pig out over xmas lol. Hope march really is the month for us girlies! Ness, i see u r using softcups. What are they like? How long have u been ttc? You are very pretty btw x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jellie, sorry that the witch officially got ya! Here's to next month hun. Tons of baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> ive always wanted a december baby, good reason to pig out over xmas lol. Hope march really is the month for us girlies! Ness, i see u r using softcups. What are they like? How long have u been ttc? You are very pretty btw x

aww thank you honey - though don't feel it at the moment lol been crying most of the day and all swollen ha ha 

I have a good feeling that march will be a good month for us! Think if we conceive in March babies would be due mid November rather than xmas - my birthday is on 3 November so that would be a nice present!! 

Only been ttc since January so only 1 cycle, softcups are mega easy to use and you can wear them up to 12 hours so can sleep in them or go about your daily business and it holds the spermies close to the cervix - gonna use some conceive+ in softcups this time too just to increase my chances! They also have the added benefit of holding in any 'leakage' lol you just scoop up any spermies that may have 'escaped' then squeeze the sides of the softcup and insert downwards while laying down then pressing up towards the softcup and voila!! Sorry for TMI he he xx


----------



## jelliebabie

vanessa u may just have won the bronze tmi award lol. Do they feel uncomfortable inside though? I cant use tampons, i can feel them inside me and they start to slide back down! Am i too big down there?? Omg, now u see why i got the gold tmi!
So, november babies then, Oh well, i will settle for that! Breastfeedings still a good reason to pig out aint it? Lol. Anyone else wanna breastfeed or formula? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, sorry about being down. Being winter and hormones and OH not letting you sleep doesnt help. Tell him weekends you sleep in:)

Diane, lol she did win the bronze award! If concieved in March the babies will be due in Decemeber:) Ill settle for that. Breastfeeding does make you hungry! 

Brandy, Hope the tatas feel better! Wear a sleep bra and you will be happy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope so too! They're sooo sore.

Not sure yet about breast vs bottle. I haven't researched much, but I do know that breast milk is so much better for baby. Just not sure about the sore, cracked nipples lol..might do pumping? Hmmm


----------



## shaerichelle

I never had cracked sore nips. I did pumping and breastfeeding both so dad could feed. Lanosh has some good nipple cream!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, that's what I worry about too..it's such a great bonding experience to get to feed a baby and I didn't wanna take that away from DH also. I think I will do both! Hopefully babah takes both.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> vanessa u may just have won the bronze tmi award lol. Do they feel uncomfortable inside though? I cant use tampons, i can feel them inside me and they start to slide back down! Am i too big down there?? Omg, now u see why i got the gold tmi!
> So, november babies then, Oh well, i will settle for that! Breastfeedings still a good reason to pig out aint it? Lol. Anyone else wanna breastfeed or formula? X

:rofl: he he he yes you can always rely on me to bring the tone down :D 

They're so comfortable you can't feel them at all - if you can feel it, it's not in right it sits just above your pelvic bone! 

maybe you're just using the wrong size tampons depending on your flow hun? pretty sure you won't be too big down there honey! 

Im planning to breastfeed if I can, I know some women can have trouble though so if that's the case then I've no problem giving formula!

x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shannon darling! just having one of those days hey?!

You feeling better today?x


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I hope so too! They're sooo sore.
> 
> Not sure yet about breast vs bottle. I haven't researched much, but I do know that breast milk is so much better for baby. Just not sure about the sore, cracked nipples lol..might do pumping? Hmmm

awwww sorry your (.Y.) are sore honey!!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

it took two weeks for ds to latch on but then he wanted on every hr so I had to pump and supplement with formula. This time no formula. We are going the indian root in feeding. Pretty sure our baby can't have milk. I can't my ds can't my bro and sis can't neither can my nieces or nephewa. They say it's a genetic thing with native americans, which I partially am.


----------



## shaerichelle

ness yesterday was like that for me :hugs: you are right it's great to have girlies that understand you and who are so nice.. Can't find that round here..

I'm feeling okay ness..still sick got that pain back in my head. Ugh


----------



## jelliebabie

sore boobies is all part of the territory and am sure feeling like daisy the cow will all be worth it! X


----------



## shaerichelle

me too. I just don't let dh touch em lol


----------



## jelliebabie

what you up to today shannon? Does your hubbys daughters live with you? Or stay over some times? How do u get on with hubbys ex wife? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It will be worth it, of course! Although I kinda complain, I'm not complaining at all!!! Only you ladies would understand that lol. :hugs:

Well, I can't keep my eyes open anymore...sooooo tired. G'night girls. Will probably be up in a couple hrs, as I can't seem to sleep very long at once.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> what you up to today shannon? Does your hubbys daughters live with you? Or stay over some times? How do u get on with hubbys ex wife? X

Cleaning out DS room. To much crap, doing homework, packing, cleaning, listening to DH talk about his spermies:haha: They come over every other weekend and on vacations. Not enough, they live 2 hours away. Poor DH drives 8 hrs in one weekend. SHe only has to do it every 6th time. She hates me and despises me for some reason. We had words in Sept. Told her to grow up and learn that Senthil is being a great dad to the girls and she is lucky. She said hes a bad man, blah blah. Anyways she told Senthil she never wanted to talk to me again, lol. Ever since then she has been nicer to Senthil and they finally talk.:haha: My ex and I talk all the time about Saben. Its only fair to the kiddos.


----------



## jelliebabie

shes obviously jelous hes with u now shannon. Exs can be poisonous, lucky imran doesnt have one. I will be his 1st and i will make sure im his last lol. Did u know muslims are allowed 4 wives?? Only with the 1st wifes permission tho, so guaranteed i will be his 1st and only haha. Dont think he cud handle more than one though! I think sometimes even i can be too much hehe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Exes are even worse when they were married and have kids together. !! 

They can what? I couldnt imagine. Luckily hes not one of those types. He would be so exhausted all the time lol.

I am having this pulling pain going on and a piercing pain in my tatas! Ugh


----------



## jelliebabie

a little poem for us

All us girls on a mission to create a new life
A bond to come from husband and wife!
But besides all our dreams of giving birth to our babies,
We have made such good friendships with such wonderful ladies!
Us ladies are crazy, and signs we dont miss!
Temping and mucus checking, no one dare diss!
Checking our cervix and babydancing galore!
Loads of spermies just hoping to score!
Can i feel twinges in my tummy? 
Do i have very sore breasts?
Another obsession is opks and home pregnancy tests!
What is it they call us? Obsessed with peeing on sticks?
Of course its us ladies! The crazy conception cyber chicks!


----------



## shaerichelle

LOVE it. Did you write that?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon, do u think its af signs or dpo signs? I hope u ovd and its the latter!
Sending healing thoughts for the pains.
My cramping is medium pain wise, just looking forward to ovulating now! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Def not AF. I think its DPO signs. Its just frustrating as you know.


----------



## jelliebabie

yes, lol. Just wrote it in ten mins. Find poems easy to write x


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too. I wrote DH a few. I havent in a long time.

I will have to do something with it with graphic design. 

Getting sick of doing homework.


----------



## jelliebabie

the homework will be worth it in the end. You will be so proud n so will your family when you graduate/get your degree. Hard work gets u somewhere in life x


----------



## shaerichelle

Phew its a lot of work too. Dont know if I will ever get to do much with it cause of my health.


----------



## molly85

Hey Ladies.
14 hourssleeptoday and still tierd. 

Ness how did you get snow and we didn't I could have done with that, duvetdays are essential. If your still down tomorrow I have a task for you. Duvet day the argos/ikea catalogue, a large sheet of paper glue and scissors. Do some Nursery designing then add up the price compare to your monthly budget and figure out your ideal month. Thiskeeps me sane with thenot ovulating. Oh and big bar of choccy.

Diane ever so talented youand shannon aregoing to have very arty babies. Lotsof painting and sticking and playdoh in those first few years. 

Ladies dowe know if breast feeding makes ya boobs saggy mine are huge at the best of times and just don't know if I could cope with that. If not I am very happy tobreast feed and pump OH isn't getting out of this.

Am I asking to much ofmy self to be at an interview at 10.30 am its 1am now and I am still tierd then night shift tonight? I feellike I have flu butwithout the tempreture and snot.

Ladies how are you, your symptoms and boobs?


----------



## shaerichelle

My sons dad is artistic you should see how much he is drwing. He is real good for his age.

My boobs arent perky like they used to be but they also dont sag to my waist, lol.

Are you going to be dead tired Jo for the interview?


----------



## jelliebabie

remember its all what you believe. if you believe u can or believe u cant your probably right. You need to have faith you can do it. But your health is the most important thing. I really feel your health will improve.
Do you have any spiritualist churches near you. We have ones that give free healings. Ive one had one healing. It was for an emotional issue, when my cat died in such a tragic way, i cried constantly for two weeks. Went to the healing and my heart felt healed. I know there are alot of physical healers too! Its worth ago x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, there is nothing like that here. Its all religous preaching stuff! Although lol, the place where we are moving, they doing healing stuff there..The tenants. lol 

I believe I will be able to do something , but not what I dreamed of.


----------



## jelliebabie

glad you might have ovulated! Really hope this will be it for you. My eggy better hurry up so we can be bump buddies! how long are your cycles normally shanny? X


----------



## shaerichelle

They are 30-33 I always have AF on the 21st of every month. Shes not here!

If my temp is at least 97.8 tomorrow than I have ovulated friday:) If not you and I just might O around the same time. Last cycle was cycle day 48:(


----------



## jelliebabie

sometimes there are things in life that are more important than certain successes in education, career etc. Having a man who loves you and children of your own are some of the most overlooked precious things in life and you have both shannon. You are very lucky and deserve to be happy. Dont beat yourself up too much. I think you will get a healing in india. X


----------



## molly85

I have an Avatar!!!!!
Diane I'm not particualarly into that sort of thing but after a major road accident I wasin myaunt attacked mewith Reiki and it seemed to work butshe's seperatedfrom my uncle so wouldn't ask. I knowI could do thisinterview fine I just don't think I want toat the moment. My head is in a placeready to be a mum and only workpart time if that and be at home alot. I never saw my self as a mum let a loneasastay atomemumsoit hastaken alot of work to see that, now I'm there I do't want to wreckit


----------



## shaerichelle

A healing in Inida:) that would be wonderful with my new family all around.
I agree family and husband is more precious. I think its great to be able to stay home with your children too. I did that my DS and plan to do that again with this lil one. With this degree I will have graphic design out of the house. And when I need I will have a sitter come to the house and watch the baby.


----------



## shaerichelle

:wave: Jo.. I can kinda see you. You look short like me!

I agree about the staying at home or working part time.


----------



## molly85

OK I amvery shy but will as a 1 off put the big picture up:
 



Attached Files:







Matt andJOChris's reception.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaerichelle

Still the same size.. I am shy as well lol


----------



## molly85

5ft 1 just and way to cuddly but matt doesn't seem to mind strange boy.


----------



## molly85

even if you open it?


----------



## shaerichelle

I try to click on it and it wont open.

I am 5 ft 2 lol


----------



## molly85

drum roll please:I look like a frog i'm no good at uploads
 



Attached Files:







real mand j.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

matt is6ft ish and i have 3 inch heals on


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww you to are cute! One cute baby will come out of you two!

My DH is 5 11.. I cant wear heels as much lol.


----------



## molly85

Cough if we have a girl she could be cast as Annie. im not meant to wear heals but i do it was a wedding reception so special occasion.


----------



## shaerichelle

You are funny. 

I cant wear heels that much because of stupid weak ankles.


----------



## molly85

mine give way in flats so i just ignore them and hope I dnt brak 1 or my wrist falling over.
flipflops in novemeber wouldn't have workedandI just would have been sooshortin ballet pumps


----------



## shaerichelle

I wear flip flops in the house:) Outside ..in november wont work here either.


----------



## molly85

Frozen toes.
The music was rubbish so no danceing. Wehaveloadsofcheesy music planned at our as we both goa little nuts whenwe have had a little bit to drink and the music is good to dance to


----------



## shaerichelle

What do you consider cheesy lol.. 

We didnt have music at our wedding. It was us, the kids and a friend.


----------



## molly85

for the reception. um late 80's and 90's withsome60's thrown in. I thinktheir maybe some spicegirls at some point YMCA that sort of thing


----------



## jelliebabie

the 21st of every month! Thats so strange lol. Ur body is very intune with our calenders lol. Fxd ur temps high tomorrow then babe! X


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> for the reception. um late 80's and 90's withsome60's thrown in. I thinktheir maybe some spicegirls at some point YMCA that sort of thing

Sounds good to me :)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> the 21st of every month! Thats so strange lol. Ur body is very intune with our calenders lol. Fxd ur temps high tomorrow then babe! X

Yes I know its odd, but lately its like every 60 days:wacko::cry: I hope so. I just saw where a lady mc on here and she got her BFP at 7dpo the next cycle. Wish that was me. THey might be high since my temp hasnt changed today and usually its lower.:flower:


----------



## molly85

Ahh I still don't understand this temp busines?


----------



## shaerichelle

After you O your temp is higher. After 3 days of high temps usually fertility friend tells you if you O


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Ahh I still don't understand this temp busines?

Click on my chart...it shows how after 3 days of high temps when I ovulated. It looks for a pattern and finds a coverline. Then, once you raise above yuor coverline for 3 days it show ovulation.


----------



## molly85

Ah so it only tells you onceyou ovualte so you need a very regular system toguess in advance?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well if you have previous charts and check you cm, yes otherwise... you usually know after you O, like me lol


----------



## calliebaby

It can take a couple of cycles to figure out a pattern for you and then it can be helpful in guessing when you are most likely to ovulate. Besides that, it can help you track you cm and cp and I was actually able to guess that I was ovulating when I did this month based off of cp, cm, cramps and a temp drop (usually your temp drops lower when you ovulate before it rises to confirm O). I find it very helpful. I can also determine if my period will come based on my temp dropping again. So, it can also tell you if your luteal phase is long enough.


----------



## molly85

I bet mine would be intresting to look at seen as egg sticks are picking up nothing. Woould itmake adifference when OH is at work and I sleep? 
Ican tell you exactly what my CM has beenlike for about 2 weeks white lotiony and lots of it! Yuck gross seems to be every where


----------



## shaerichelle

See if I put my Cm in a few weeks ago it says I Od, but I dont believe it lol


----------



## jelliebabie

oh hi jo! Didnt know u where on babe! And u n ur fiance r a nice looking couple!
Fxd for shannys high temps in the morning! Goodnight girlies xx luv ya xx :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane. Sweet Dreams babe.


----------



## molly85

:blush: Thanks Diane
How the heck a smallertempreture variation can be used is beyond me there are lots of variables even when asleep. Yikes. 
Do we know how much LH is required for you to ovulation?


----------



## jelliebabie

cudnt sleep so popped on again for a minute. Jo, if u are using opks its very easy to miss the surge. I had a neg opk at 2pm, a + at 7pm and neg again at 11pm! My temps showed i did ov that month. Opks can indicate u mite ov but temping is the only method the show you defo have. Sign up to ff and start temping. Its fasinating how our bodies work! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I couldnt get OPK to work for me. lol I guess I was annoyed all though friday they were the darkest I had!


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and seeing as we are giving stats, im 5ft 7 and hubby is 6ft 3. My mum is 5ft nothing and my dad is 6ft 2 xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night my sweet ladies. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

You are tall Diane. My dad was 6 2 and my stepmom was 5 10. My half sister is 5 10. lol


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: nite nite shanny babe, sweet dreams :hugs: xx


----------



## molly85

I'm rubbish I just don't believe atiny alteration in ya body tempreture can prove that though I know their is a lot of positive discussion about it so yes itprobably does work but I'm having problems believeing this. I wouldhavetaken no noticeof this tiny change whenI was on the ward unless it caused someone to then have a tempreture.


----------



## molly85

night shannon


----------



## jelliebabie

no chance u are already pg shan? And ur opk detected hgc or did u do a hpt friday too? I cant remember lol x


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I'm rubbish I just don't believe atiny alteration in ya body tempreture can prove that though I know their is a lot of positive discussion about it so yes itprobably does work but I'm having problems believeing this. I wouldhavetaken no noticeof this tiny change whenI was on the ward unless it caused someone to then have a tempreture.

You should try it. Just make sure to take your temp the same time everyday when you wake up before you get out of bed. The temps show what your hormones are doing to cause ovulation. Progesterone kicks in when the temp goes up. My obgyn is really happy that I am temping and told me it show that I am ovulating. I have irregular cycles and it is the only way I can prove I ovulate. I have tested positive on an opk a handful of times but it was very lucky. I for once can determine when af is due now as well. I have nothing but positive things to say about temping.


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree with u callie b x


----------



## molly85

I think I havelost a lot of faith in my body. Especially with the GP not being to keen to test anything baby making related. Now I have a diagnosis og Hypothyroidism I thinkit makes a difference to my other hormones GP said itcould be the problembut didn't expand on it. They will do bloods again in less than 3 months so I mayseeif they arewilling to have a look then.

I was looking at these thermometers not sure which wouldbe the best if I did have a go it would at lease cheer shannon up to see my dodgy body in action lol.

I woulswant want in celcious so I understand it farenheit confusses me


----------



## molly85

Plus time would be an issue being a shift worker so it would not be 100& accurate as i sleepin constantly or have to be up before dawn etc


----------



## calliebaby

You can use celcius. FF adapts to that. As long as the thermometer says "Basal body" on it, it is fine. You can usually find them by the hpt's. It would be good to have to show your doctor as well when they do your blood work.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Plus time would be an issue being a shift worker so it would not be 100& accurate as i sleepin constantly or have to be up before dawn etc

I set an alarm for the same time everyday and go back to sleep if I don't have to be up that early that day. As long as you get 3 hours of consecutive sleep and take it at the same time (give or take a half hour) you should be fine. I have insomnia and do not always get 3 hours of consecutive sleep and it still works fine for me.


----------



## molly85

It would just be when I was on nights I would have a problem OH gets up at 4 for his so would have to be a little flexible with it. Good excuse to have a thermometer as OH refuses to believe he is ever sick so I can pin him down with it lol


----------



## molly85

You guys are a bad influence on my spending habbits. I have orderedone from amazon comes withmy fav pee in a pot sticks.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo! Glad you're deciding to temp..I would also recommend it to anyone..it helped me know what was going on sooo much. Really does work. The trick is looking at a pattern, not really any single temps. I did mine in C also, cuz the thermometers here only do that lol. I'm used to F tho. 

GL hun..and we'll help you with any other questions, of course.

Morning everyone! Jellie, how are you?

Shannon :hugs: What's going on with that body of yours!! lol


----------



## molly85

Hey brandy.
I get the feeling it will look redicoulous.
I agreed to go for an interview today and to be honest I dnt want the job. Lots of physicalcare involved. Should I just cancel I have been up since midnight and just plain old don't want to go OH doesn't mindas I have a job lined up where I usually work in a few months and I have loads of agency work.
Ahhhh I hate letting people down


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> ness yesterday was like that for me :hugs: you are right it's great to have girlies that understand you and who are so nice.. Can't find that round here..
> 
> I'm feeling okay ness..still sick got that pain back in my head. Ugh

i've taken the day off work today just cos I can't be bothered dealing with stuff today! 

Always feel like I'm on the path to ruining things with OH when I have days like that and get insecure but i know I'm being silly and that he loves me very much! 

Glad you're ok but sad you're still not 100% you must be fed up doll! x


----------



## shaerichelle

temp drop this morning. I almost threw my thermometer. Be back in a bit


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness...I feel like poo today too. I hate my body.


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shannon :hugs: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Big :hugs: to you both. Hope today is much better for you, Nessie. Maybe you just needed this day off to rest and regroup. We all have those days.

Shannon! OMG I can't believe your temp...are you sure that your thermometer is ok??? Well, except for you wanting to break it. lol....


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> thanks ness...I feel like poo today too. I hate my body.

aww so sorry darling wish I could come give you a big hug!! 

I tried to find you on Facebook but can't :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness.... www.facebook.com/shaerichelle. Thanks for the hugs. Its always good to take a day off! :hugs:

Diane :hugs: thanks babe how was your sleep?

Brandy, :hugs: hows that beanie? Its a new thermometer I started using it in the middle of last cycle and I took it twice. Its 97.3! :growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah - my OH can't understand why I need a day off but my job is much more stressful than his and just couldnt cope with it today! 

ooh thanks darling I'll add you now! 

Brandy - oooh I still can't believe you're up the duff! :happydance: I feel like it's me I'm so excited for you!! he he


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah ok..well crap! Your cycle is so screwy. But hey, give it time..I know easier said than done! The m/c is gonna give you a really long one, it seems. Hang in there :hugs: We're all here, waiting for your eggy too!

Beanie is doing ok, I'm hoping. Today I've felt some symptoms..dizzy, EXTREME cant-hold-my-eyes-open kind of tiredness, slight nausea this morning. I guess the 4 wk mark opened the gates lol. It's reassuring tho..so I'm not complaining. I made my first appt w/the ob/gyn. It's set for March 24th. I'll only be 8 wks by then, hope it isn't TOO early.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I honestly can't believe it either! It sounded so weird when I called the doc and was like "umm..I'm pregnant...??..and I need to make an appointment..." lol. Sooooo weird.


----------



## Nessicle

he he I'll be like that it'll be so weird to say to people, I'm pregnant! 

I just want ov to get here now!! I'm sooo gonna hate the 2ww this cycle!! It will be the longest 2 weeks ever!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Arghhh I know! We need a time speeder upper :D


----------



## shaerichelle

jobs are stressful. lol When I worked I was constantly stressed.. well I still work clean cook slave :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, I added you:)


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ah ok..well crap! Your cycle is so screwy. But hey, give it time..I know easier said than done! The m/c is gonna give you a really long one, it seems. Hang in there :hugs: We're all here, waiting for your eggy too!
> 
> Beanie is doing ok, I'm hoping. Today I've felt some symptoms..dizzy, EXTREME cant-hold-my-eyes-open kind of tiredness, slight nausea this morning. I guess the 4 wk mark opened the gates lol. It's reassuring tho..so I'm not complaining. I made my first appt w/the ob/gyn. It's set for March 24th. I'll only be 8 wks by then, hope it isn't TOO early.

8 weeks already! :wohoo: Oh I hate that extreme tiredness. Makes you wanna go back to bed..

Yah I am hoping the accupucturist does something wednesday!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> he he I'll be like that it'll be so weird to say to people, I'm pregnant!
> 
> I just want ov to get here now!! I'm sooo gonna hate the 2ww this cycle!! It will be the longest 2 weeks ever!

There should be a 2 ww for the eggy too.


----------



## Nessicle

yay thanks Shannon!! 

Jobs are stressful I just struggle to cope sometimes with it what with having had depression - best to just take a deep breath and let the day go by


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> he he I'll be like that it'll be so weird to say to people, I'm pregnant!
> 
> I just want ov to get here now!! I'm sooo gonna hate the 2ww this cycle!! It will be the longest 2 weeks ever!
> 
> There should be a 2 ww for the eggy too.Click to expand...

I'm already at CD9 anyway so this first half of the month has gone fast! it's just the last 2ww to know if you've caught the eggy that's the worse although I should be thankful I don't have a long cycle!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well not 8 weeks YET..just by the appt time, I will be!

Just 4 right now hehe. My lil ball of cells is growing lol


----------



## shaerichelle

You know whats the worse.. having symptoms. Im getting rather pissed actually. argh.
backaches, pimple breakouts, stomach pulling and pressure on utuerus. achy tatas...


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Well not 8 weeks YET..just by the appt time, I will be!
> 
> Just 4 right now hehe. My lil ball of cells is growing lol

It will go by fast... Real fast:thumbup::baby::baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> he he I'll be like that it'll be so weird to say to people, I'm pregnant!
> 
> I just want ov to get here now!! I'm sooo gonna hate the 2ww this cycle!! It will be the longest 2 weeks ever!
> 
> There should be a 2 ww for the eggy too.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already at CD9 anyway so this first half of the month has gone fast! it's just the last 2ww to know if you've caught the eggy that's the worse although I should be thankful I don't have a long cycle!Click to expand...

Yes its pure hell..:growlmad:

I just want to have AF at this point.


----------



## Nessicle

i agree shannon the symptoms aaarrghhh hell!! 

have you tested again since your bfn at the weekend? when is AF due?


----------



## shaerichelle

Depression and working is pure hell. I was doing that once upon a time...


Wow seems like I am in a foul mood today.


----------



## jelliebabie

cd3 today so im going to go and buy a proper basal thermometer and do my temping religiously this month x


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> i agree shannon the symptoms aaarrghhh hell!!
> 
> have you tested again since your bfn at the weekend? when is AF due?

AF was due yesterday. I am going to test this weekend. My sister said the 27th will be a big day for me. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> cd3 today so im going to go and buy a proper basal thermometer and do my temping religiously this month x

Awesome babe get on it!

CD 33 for me. lol we should be at the same point..


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> i agree shannon the symptoms aaarrghhh hell!!
> 
> have you tested again since your bfn at the weekend? when is AF due?
> 
> AF was due yesterday. I am going to test this weekend. My sister said the 27th will be a big day for me. lolClick to expand...

ooooohhhhhh...........!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

While I am happy for my buddy from HS on having her second baby (her son is the same age as mine) I am sad. I just want to go into the shower and cry now. Ugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> i agree shannon the symptoms aaarrghhh hell!!
> 
> have you tested again since your bfn at the weekend? when is AF due?
> 
> AF was due yesterday. I am going to test this weekend. My sister said the 27th will be a big day for me. lolClick to expand...
> 
> ooooohhhhhh...........!!!!Click to expand...

Although my temp shows nothing in my chart so I dont know.


----------



## Nessicle

well if it's not telling you anything then that might be good thing sweetie


----------



## shaerichelle

I just cried. DH knows me to well. He said the accupuncture will help. Ugh I am having doubts on that.


----------



## molly85

Hey all I'm up allready Gah 8.45pm start. 5 hours away.
Aww Ness I knowwhat you mean when your dealing with other people's shit at work it really interfers with ya own. Takeaway for tea girl Hugh grant film and early to bed you will sooo be n form tomorrow. 
Shannon calie and Diane talked me into temping your chart will look beautiful as soon as my thermometre arrives because mine will be crazy.

Brandy that is so scary your first doctors appointment. I'm so dippy how did you know to test so early or was it just luck and temps and the twin possiblilty? My doctor needsme in as soon as possible because of my thyroid and it being so essential for babies


----------



## jelliebabie

dont feel sad shannon, your time is coming. My af came at cd 33 this time round. Yours came a couple of days after me last time, so we are round about the same time if af comes soon and u aint pg already!

Hugs ness tOo x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Morning ladies... I've read about 20 pages... lol I've learned lots hehehe.
I choked on my cereal when I was reading about the TMI metals... you gals are so funny... I've been taking care of my sick friend all weekend, she said she kept seeing bunny rabbits, rainbows and rain?? lol APRIL?? who knows... I did go out on Saturday night and danced and of course drank a lil... Had a great time until my X and my song came on, I was a big baby crying my eyes out... GRRRR... I was buzzed, came home and sent emailed him a ugly letter.... I just wish I could tell him off face to face 'prick.... watch he'll come back around, and boy he'd better not... I'm in waiting for Mr. Right... This is my lucky month... yay... Some how I think me and the X will end up back together... on My terms... I miss him so much..... terd lol

I got a sinus attack on Sunday, ewww I'm feeling better today... 

Hope to see some BFP this month ladies... Mine will be April. lol 

Sorry to hear AF got ya Jellie... :hugs:
Shann hang in there, I know its hard but your strong, your time is coming hun :flower:
Super Super Excited for ya Brandy... sending sticky dust to ya... lol
Nessie, sorry to hear your having a bad day, I've been through bouts of depression too :hugs:
Super cute pic Molly, beautiful dress....
Kayla MIA again.... miss ya...
I hope I did'nt forget anyone, I'm still playing catch up....

I pray that you all get your BFP's this month... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## molly85

Your really reading all that? 
Glad to see you back again I saw you lurking about down there.
I love that dress they had it inblack and purple I wanted them all but not enough place to go in it!!
We have sussed outmy lack of cycles just waiting for medication to work.
How are the sinuses now?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its very lovely, I love black... they say it makes you look slimmer... I need to get one... haha I'm feeling better thank you Molly.... I'm feeling hopeful, my time will come..
So you ladies need to keep at it and get :sex: , I want to see some BFP's... I'm cheering you on... I think April is my month hehehe

And yeah, I read them all.... Did'nt want to miss out on anything....


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kim.
Your time is defo coming, but although it hurts babe, dont accept the shit ur ex has given u, if u take him back he will walk all over you! Am telling you hun, your heart will heal, mr right is round the corner. I promise u. That ex ass dont deserve u! Xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Awww thanks so much Jellie... Your right, he don't deserve me, I know he's out there... March is when I'm to meet him and she said April is my month... hehehe Man I'm not that fast... LOL... I'm not gonna take him back, he'll just break my heart again and I don't ever want to go through that again EVER.... Time marches on.... :)


----------



## molly85

I'm with Diane you should be with someone who really respects you and is there for you. If he makes you happy then we will be there for you. Good luck with the April :bfp:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hugs: Thanks Molly.... I'm starting to work out today and I have to drop altleast 30 lbs to be within my HWP... Grrr... Plus it will be alot easiler to conceive with the weightloss too :) I'm tryin to download a recent pic GRRRR.... so slow...


----------



## molly85

Yep me 2 the scales at workgot changed and man do the new ones hate me. 
I hate it that nowI have a diagnosis I am more aware of how rubbish I feel. I'm hopefully starting a new job in April so 3 months from then and I get the full benefits package if I get PG so though it will be ages away it willall workout for the best. PMA in the building!


----------



## jelliebabie

yipee jo for the pma! We need to spread it round this thread a little. I know we all get dissapointed and downheartened but weve just got to pick our selves up brush ourselves down and get on with it
, with each day that goes by it brings us closer to our bfp! And we can all count on each other to help n understand. So pma ladies.. We will all be like brandy soon, up the duff lol x


----------



## molly85

Vomitting, backache and swelling by the minute!!! Excellent cannot wait


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HAHA too funny Molly..Its the joys of pregnancy. Yippee right. Its all worth it.

and YES I agree... Were all here to help and support each other... I don't know what I would do without you all.. :) :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. Doing much better.

Jo I am glad they got you to temp.
I will go back and read the rest of the messages.

Kim, glad you have PMA. I hope it comes soon! DH says one accupuncture treatment is all it will take lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> dont feel sad shannon, your time is coming. My af came at cd 33 this time round. Yours came a couple of days after me last time, so we are round about the same time if af comes soon and u aint pg already!
> 
> Hugs ness tOo x

Took a test bfn. Took opk its almost dark enough for positive. I dont see AF coming although I feel a cramp here or there so who knows. I bet by friday something will happen with my cycles.

:hugs:


----------



## molly85

shannon can you post it so i have a clue what i am aiming for? I would consider a digi but they are so expensive for something I have no idea how long i will need it for. expecially ifthe IC ones work


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies just dropping in to see how you all are doing? any news? sending you guys all my love xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I always miss the busy times on here! Stupid time difference lol. I just got dinner finished. Ate a lil too much. Gotta stop doing that so soon! Gah. 

:hugs: to everyone. Jellie is right..you're all one day closer to BFP and we will all enjoy together :D


----------



## shaerichelle

the thermometer, jo?


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, lol you will just be eating more and more ..:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> hey ladies just dropping in to see how you all are doing? any news? sending you guys all my love xxxxxxx

Peace got a bfp:)


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I always miss the busy times on here! Stupid time difference lol. I just got dinner finished. Ate a lil too much. Gotta stop doing that so soon! Gah.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone. Jellie is right..you're all one day closer to BFP and we will all enjoy together :D

woo hoo!! 5 days to ov and we're :sex: every day!! he he


----------



## Wantabean

thats wicked. congrats peace! how is everyone else doing? finally got internet fixed today so can keep up with wats going on now :) xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness thats the vest way to get a bfp:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> thats wicked. congrats peace! how is everyone else doing? finally got internet fixed today so can keep up with wats going on now :) xxxx

I am doing okay. Thinking about going for a peaceful walk...Just thinking..lacking the motivation.

Waiting to O..soon I hope.:coffee:


----------



## shaerichelle

Whats your tattoo say Ness?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness thats the vest way to get a bfp:)

he he yeah making use of my OH's sudden high libido!! :winkwink:

we've :sex: everday since CD3 - i figure if we keep having sex it'll keep is stocks fresh and replenished! 

should ov this weekend at some point so might up the :sex: to twice a day over the weekend and leading to Tuesday which would be CD16 so plenty of chances to catch that eggy!

Oooh a walk sounds lovely Shannon - it's dark over here :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Yuck I hate dark. Its bright and sunny here. Waiting for DH to get off work call to see if he wants to go with. We live right by the island we got married on.. Havent been there since we got married ..well maybe once lol...

Well you will be sure to catch the eggy this time, lol


----------



## molly85

Nearly positive OPK. I seem to get 1 side the right colour then it fades out. the dog has gone loopy i think she wants a walk or me home more. So looking forward to training her to get used to a pram


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I threw it in the trash out to the curb. I get so frustrated with them Ugh.

She probably wants you home more..


----------



## molly85

Yup I am deffinatly getting that look she knows I am on nights tonight and is in a grouch that she will have to entertain her self. The tv will turn its self off at 1 am I suppose i better get a wiggle on so she is walked, andgot to go supermarket eugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah enjoy the supermarket, lol. I am supposed to go but I want to nap!


----------



## Wantabean

yeah a walk sounds nice, i am too lazy for that today lol iwish scotland was a bit warmer it is bleeding icy outside. i am gona pray for you guys for that :bfp: as you all deserve them xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks wantabean... It usually is here too but the weather has gone wonky.


----------



## Wantabean

haha i wish our weather went wonky lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well its no longer sun shining ..what a tease!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi loves..talking of weather, I'm SO hot! Sitting here with the ac right on me lol.

Finally got to sit down now that DD is in bed, and DH is working. Ahhhh


----------



## shaerichelle

Durn it. I am going to get DS and run to the store. Ugh. I just want to sleep.

I will be back in a hour.. are you gonna be here still.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I might..I'm already dead tired..but trying to hold out till DH has a break.

So maybe! :hugs: Enjoy shopping? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

just ran out to get a few things..of course the store didn't have them. I can't wait to move closer to shopping.

so my question of the day..does temping work for everyone? I would swear I'm preggo sometimes.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't really know..I know that SOOO many women swear by it, but not sure! 

I'm not help at all lol.

What is coutde?


----------



## shaerichelle

It was of course lol. I was typing on my cell phone.

DH thinks it doesnt work for everyone like HPT. I seriously am having symptoms and feeling batty.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol, I was thinking it was some cool Indian food or something!

Hmm, you never know. Could you get an ultrasound done or something? Or at least a blood test?


----------



## shaerichelle

A blood test yes, but I am going to wait until after the appt with auccpuncturist see what that does. They are 200 a pop here now! 

Speaking of Indian food. My hubby made this eggplant dish last night.. well he is a great cook! He doesnt think so I do.

Its just the pulls, twinges and breast pain.. that are all to familiar.


----------



## Nessicle

to be honest I'm just using temping to see when o happens and to see if temps stay high after o.....but I'm not religious about scrutinizing it or anything. I'm gonna start my opk's tomorrow, twice a day until I get a line that matches the control line in colour then I'll know i've got 48 hours max after that to make sure I cram in as much :sex: as possible!! 

leading up to that we're bd'ng every day but gonna do it twice a day when I start getting lines on opk's!


----------



## shaerichelle

The opks have not been working for me. I guess Ill just see after the appt. I can ask her too.


----------



## Nessicle

you using IC's shannon?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I am. Love your new picture!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks shannon!! was at christmas :D all the family was together it was lovely!


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww I dont even have my pics from christmas. lol they are on my cell phone. My camera died in the middle of photographs... just the kids riping open presents lol. I should upload you what I got DH.


----------



## Nixilix

Love the new pic ness! How are you hun x


----------



## Nessicle

ooh yeah shannon what you get him?

Hi Rachel! I'm good babes how's you? I see you're two days ahead of me eek you excited?! get plenty of :sex: lady!!x


----------



## Nixilix

I havnt ov'd yet I'm sure I haven't. Need to get the opks from good ol Wilko! 

I've gone and done my neck in again . But I refuse to miss out on any bd'ing! Bring on all our bfp!


----------



## Nixilix

Oops double post!


----------



## shaerichelle

My ex husband painted this for me for Senthil for Christmas. It matches the one he gave me of Saben for my first mothers day.
 



Attached Files:







girls painting.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jelliebabie

thats very artistic shan! Ur ex hubby must be very amicable. Thats great! Went and got my fertility thermometer and it comes with a fertility diary from boots. £12.99! Thats about $25.00 i think! Pretty expensive i think, but will keep me religiously temping this month. Im gonna do My best to get that egg! Dam it! I AM gonna get it! Lol, feel the pma ladies, onto cd4 tomorrow so should fly in till ov time!
Ness babe, i know u wanna do the deed twice a day for better chances but ive heard that one a day or every second day is best to give the spermies a better chance to build up. Quality not quantity. Is this right though? Anyone know? And shannon babe, how long have u been trying for a baby with senthil? 
Hi jo. Hi rachel. Hey girls, dont moan about how freezing it is! At least u dont have to go and muck out a horse and fill up freezing water buckets in -5 lol, oh well im a glutton for punishment! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, was ur ex hubby indian too? your sons name is saben? Is that an asian name? It sounds it to me! Do u have a photo of ur son?
Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Diane doll, I am going on 6 months. Cycle 3 STILL! My BBT cost 13.00!

My midwife said every other day, but I cant do that with a teenager in the house lmao.


----------



## shaerichelle

nope he isnt. His dad and I made it up.


----------



## shaerichelle

This is us and the kids right before christmas.
 



Attached Files:







family1.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

Shannon they are so cute. I love the American family photsa traditions ours has yet to embrace.
I'm sure I posted earlier.
Diane mine was less than £9 with postage and some tests. and a diary sheet thing


----------



## Eskimobabys

Omg Shannon your son looks JUST like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so cute! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Jo. We are going to try to do it every year.

Kayla, Thank you:) He does. Did you O? It looks like you did..


----------



## jelliebabie

such a cute photo, you all look so happy! Awww. Jo, i think boots is expensive but i used my advantage points card to pay for it so its kind of free lol. Comes in a little folder/wallet with diary and guide. It has pages in it to form your graphs like ff do for you. I will do it in both lol, helps pass the time in the whole month wait lol.

Shannon, dont fret babe. It will happen for you. You have a son and senthil has daughters so you know you guys can have babbas. Ive been pregnant before in my teens with my ex boyfriend but never with imran, unless i had a chemical last month but i will just put it down to dodgy hpts. I worry we cant have kids. It makes me sad. Imran feels bad and says hes sorry he cant give me a real baby, we have 7 furbabies, lol. I tell him its not HIS fault! The home sperm test proved that! After years of us both believing deep down that is must be him. Im hoping there isnt a problem and just not done the deed at the right time. Because i never got pregnant in The 1st couple of years i lost my sex drive. I was desperate for a baby, so in the past 7 or so years we only had sex once or twice a month. So very possible to miss that fertile window! I do hope we are blessed. Im desperate to be a mum and imy would be such a good dad. Cd4 here we come. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Diane babe :hugs: I am sure you can have kids. I bet you aren't getting it in the right time frame. Its such a small window. I mean DH and I have sex pretty much everyday and we got pregnant and lost it. But I still don't know when I O..The only way I had Saben was getting on the bill for two months to regulate my cycle and as soon as I got off .. getting pregnant. So I guess I always have had something wrong.

So what I am saying in my babble ..is we have a small time frame .. and we have to time it just right ... Its a lot of damn work, but I know you are meant to be a mom honey. It will happen :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

nope i didnt OV this month :( my progestone levels are too low but i got my 100mg clomid for march so St.paddys day BFP here i come! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww I didnt Ov either babe. Hugs. I think march and april are gonna be fab months for us girlies!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies I read your alls post all the time just not much of a poster but I do have a question to ask if you guys dont mind I took a dollar store test tonight not even sure when the last trip to the bathroom was and i was currious and took it apart and there is the faintest of lines but I can deffiently see one other then haveing pain in my left ov area I dont really have symptoms that I can't expalin as af comeing on im do to start either today or the 25 as i usually have anywhere from a 28 day cycle to a 31 day has any of you ever experienced this and what would be the most sensitive test to take thanks so much


----------



## Eskimobabys

no i havent FX tho mommaof3 :)


----------



## mommaof3

thanks maybe its just wishfull thinking and my biological clock ticking im 37 so who knows maybe im seeing things lol I sure do hope all you lovely ladies get those march BFP's Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## molly85

Gah, i keep trying to post and they disapere.
Diane I know what you mean about not :sex: much and people keep telling me to wait. We have now boost this and when we have an egg to work with away we go lol.
What a pian Kayla No O this month but at least it looks like there are 3 of us in the where the hellis the egg race this month..
Ladies morth White lotiony stuff than I know what to do with what do we think this is? Can anyone remember being a teen and geting this? I think my body may have reverted to its premenstrul exsistence as far as egg factory is concerned


----------



## jelliebabie

momma of 3, i know that your not supposed to take the test apart. The line must be visable from normal visualisation to be a bfp! But i wish u all the luck. It may be the start of a bfp tho? I hope so. Some people say the dollor store ones are good. Good luck x


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon x
And jo, where in your cycle are you? Are u pre o? Could it possibly be thrush? X
And kayla, nice to see u back x


----------



## mommaof3

well i just glanced at the test didnt really look as wasnt expecting anything then seen it when i turned it to the side to take it apart its more visable now that it has set a bit I really didnt even wait the three min now im kicking myself im terrible at not following directions i really dont have any symptoms with my last pregnancy I had them all my head has started hurting and thats always a sign the witch is on her way Thanks ladies I really envy the friendship you all have your a very lovely bunch of ladies I really enjoy seeing what new things you have to say and the TMI medals gave me the best laugh I have had in ages


----------



## shaerichelle

Mommaof3.. I took my tests apart for my bfp. I would use an FRER I heard those are the most sensitive, but I also heard that dollar store ones are 20 miu

GL.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, I have white creamy CM alot could be normal


----------



## mommaof3

I think this one said 25 or something like that im just gonna throw it out so ill stop looking at it my DH doesnt see it so now im just thinking ive lost it ill retest with another in the morning and see what happens and have DH stop and get an frer on his way home we have so much snow I cant get out or id go get one now just to stop the wondering lol how long are you suppose to wait to take another one can you just do it when you have to go again or is there a certain time frame


----------



## molly85

I'm not having one Diane. The thyroxine may start my periods & ovulation back up. Doctor thinks the thyroid maybe the problem am going to call and check I am on the right route thursday when I finish my nights. 
Thrush I know syptoms involve itching, how much? I'm wearing tights this doesnt help the situation especially as I maybe slightly to big for my skirt eek


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you might now if you have thrush .. if it irriatates you more..
the meds will kick in your thyroids and then your hormones..


Mommaof3 test with first morning urine.


----------



## molly85

SHall I start a FF ticker see how long it takes lol from the last depot??? or just from the thyroid pills ? I need a decent tickernot just 1 that laughs at me


----------



## shaerichelle

Do it .. start it up babe/


----------



## mommaof3

Ill wait and do that but i kinda have the feeling with the way my head feels that the ugly witch is on her way thank you all for the advice Ill let you guys know what happens in the am you all have a nice evening and thanks again


----------



## molly85

The real irritations is the er dampnes and the need to pee so often but that is proably just me.I drank nothing yesterday so am now making up for it


----------



## shaerichelle

If its cottage chessy like.. then I would get checked..

mommaof3 good luck


----------



## molly85

Nope I don't think so just making a damn mess. It's very remincent of my teenage years I'm fairly sure I didn't go nearly 8 years with thrush or an infection it is just probably what I am like when I have hormones floating around the system it's just hit my CM first lol. Gross tho. More of a smell nothing disgusting just more of a natural smell which I hate but will cope with


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo.. Glad you got your first CM:)


----------



## jelliebabie

momma of3 u r more than welcome to be part of our beautiful friendship :hugs: everyone is welcome here! That may well have been a bfp then! Fmu will defo give your accurate result! Very good luck babe. I hope u get it! U may be a mamma of 4 lol xx
Jo, im not so sure about thrush to be honest, dont think ive ever had it! So it could juSt be normal. But remember what is normal for one is not normal for another. Hope its normal for u. Shanny, ur boys name is lovely, very unusual!
Good night girls, im tired. Looking forward to my first basal thermometer reading in the morning! .2 decimal places, yipee xxxxxx lUv you all :hugs: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane sweet dreams :hugs:

Thank you. I love unusual names:)


----------



## molly85

I'v had it for ages just this is not the same this has life to it lol


----------



## jelliebabie

it has life to it? If its got legs and walking u must get it checked! Lmao! Haha
Shanny, am sure u will have lovely unusual asian names for your gorgeous tanned skinned babies! Gdnite babe x


----------



## mommaof3

well I couldnt wait and took another DS test got another very faint line but DH seen it without takeing it apart its there just faint so now I'm kinda excited just not wanting to get my hopes up if it is a postive test it would have to be very early on I really wish I could get a good picture of it so you ladies could see what you think maybe the one in the am will be a little darker Thanks for the welcome maybe I can do more posting and not just reading I've followed most of you ladies from the previous thread you were on and Im not sure there is really anything to this but when I was trying the last time at 34 my obgyn had me start geritol and either whole fat yogurt or ice cream and TMI here but sex from behind gets the swimmers in a better position it worked I was preggers the next month


----------



## molly85

Here we go one wonkly FF ticker I don't think it likes me much

Fudge where did it go?


----------



## molly85

Ruddy thing but there it is I can't get it to shift to the 100 and something day at leats it should be


----------



## molly85

Now lets see I had a play


----------



## shaerichelle

It doesnt like your ticker..probably cause you need to add information:) Cant wait to see it.

Mommaof 3 congrats


----------



## molly85

I have seen it it's like over 180days now I can't log back in now maybe it wants to know when we :sex:


----------



## shaerichelle

weird.. 
put a fake temp in fortoday lol


----------



## molly85

Its got stuffin for today. I now can'tlog back in I'v forgotten my details and it won't email me


----------



## mommaof3

well ive tried my best to get a picture but I cant figure out how to get the flash off its a new camera my DH got me for christmas and I havent got it all figured out yet maybe I can get one in the am to see what you ladies think good luck getting your ticker to work have a nice night baby dust to all


----------



## molly85

night I have 1 i should be able to work a second


----------



## shaerichelle

umm you might have to start a new one dearie.


----------



## molly85

oh great that took ages


----------



## shaerichelle

this makes me wonder...
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/281362-lost-my-baby-one-week-old-can-anyone-help.html


----------



## molly85

I'm in today is day 206


----------



## shaerichelle

Im lost Jo. Argh you know what this board is making me mad... It didnt post what I typed


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> oh great that took ages

although can you reset your password ?


OH lol I never posted it.


----------



## molly85

i gotback in it just hates me


----------



## shaerichelle

alright either I didnt post or it didnt post..

I cant wait to see your temp.

Night jo.


----------



## molly85

night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves,

Jeez I'm tired..it's 7 am, and I'm up to get DD up and out for school.

Jo, sucks that you're having FF problems! Hopefully you get it figured out soon, cuz it's a great program. I'm still temp'ing..I can't stop lol. Temp is the highest today, so it makes me feel better about things.


----------



## molly85

It says I haven't updated andI had so I now have my frog


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well the froggy is cute anyways!


----------



## molly85

how olds littleone?


----------



## molly85

Hedoes the job


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She's 10 years old...huge gap between her and the new one! But that's ok. :D


----------



## molly85

That will be good she will help out and the arguments will be less. I don't plan on going back on BC so ours will be close together if allgoes to plan. The Teenage years I dread


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I know! She'll be a huge help..she loves babies so much. Has always been very mature for her age and great with kids.

She's totally a pre-teen already..she has her dramatic days. I can't handle them lol.


----------



## molly85

lol your going to have a teen and a todler lol!
My broter in law is 14 so it's the only age group I know. Have done some shifts at a nursery and loved the todlers so the 2 worst age groups are my favorite so having a house though scary will be fun. Lots of noise. Does she know about your bean yet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I do love the toddler stage myself! I used to work nursery and labor and delivery..absolutely loved it. That got me into thinking I wanna be a midwife now.


----------



## molly85

Noo staring at that all day I couldn't do it. the Babies yes screaming women nooooooo. My clients are so much easier. Imightsee about maye working in a nursery when I have kids work where they go would be sooo easy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I love it! I never got tired of the birthing experience..even c-sections were so fun.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well DD is off to school..and DH is still sleeping, so I'm gonna go curl up next to him :D Will talk to you later! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> thats very artistic shan! Ur ex hubby must be very amicable. Thats great! Went and got my fertility thermometer and it comes with a fertility diary from boots. £12.99! Thats about $25.00 i think! Pretty expensive i think, but will keep me religiously temping this month. Im gonna do My best to get that egg! Dam it! I AM gonna get it! Lol, feel the pma ladies, onto cd4 tomorrow so should fly in till ov time!
> Ness babe, i know u wanna do the deed twice a day for better chances but ive heard that one a day or every second day is best to give the spermies a better chance to build up. Quality not quantity. Is this right though? Anyone know?

thanks jellie! 

I'm hoping I can get the OH to calm himself before the weekend to build up some quality sperm! Think we'll miss Friday, :sex: Saturday, Sunday and Monday as those will be my most fertile days !


----------



## mommaof3

well I took another test this am very faint but still a line I really thought it would be darker with FMU so dh is going to pick up another test today hopefully he gets the frer test and since my af is different from month to month its hard to tell by symptoms so far only thing I have had is a headache last night but that is an af sign for me so are the sore BB's Ive had no cramping just some mild ov pain and I had some bleeding when I brushed my teeth last night and again this am. I love you ticker molly I adore frogs nessicle good luck with your :sex: this weekend truck loads of baby dust to you and Shannon I think you will get very good results with the accupuncture (sp) I was wanting to try it for my fibro pain but have neglected looking into it I have refused to take lyrica and untill I try it my DR. has decided he wont see me I dont think he understands just how stubborn I can be even with all the pain


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey girlies, How are you? I am tired, but have to get ready for a parent teacher conference...the teacher doesnt like my son and it shows in report card. DH is coming with me. I am going to watch him do all the talking lol. When it comes to education he gets pissed. All of our kids are above and its frustrating to watch in the public school system. We have already decided our own little bambino wont be in the public school system. Anyways I think I had EWCM yesterday. DH and I agree its not the :sperm: :haha: My breasts have been hurting on and off and pains all up and down my right side..so I am not sure.. we will see.

Mommaof3.Oh you have fibro too? I have had it for 7 years. Find a doctor that does Bowen therapy. its amazing for me! I am hoping the accupuncture helps as well. Try a different test. You may get a darker line.


----------



## Nessicle

hi shannon babes!! Ooh ewcm and sore boobies hey?! sounding good for you honey!! 

i know what you mean about public schools - once one teacher takes a dislike to a student they make it known - a-holes!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah the principal said if his reading level was high they would put him in advanced reading, but I guess not! He is almost a 3rd grade reader. He is in 1st grade!

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I O'd yesterday or I am going to O.


----------



## Nessicle

well the o'ing sounds really good hun, get :sex: lady!! 

if teachers over there are anything like over here, all their time goes on the naughty kids!


----------



## shaerichelle

they are not focused on anything lol. Saben has a kid in his class that talks about weiners and a girl kissing his weiner. My son now calls it a weiner! I have never ever thought he would talk like that ..

Oh lol we have been busy, I have a machine here , lol.


----------



## Nessicle

he he me too at the moment - Mark can't get enough of me!! I'm shattered! lol 

sticky cm today and temp drop so gearing up for the big 'o'!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol boys! I am too so worn out!

Wow, I hope we O around same time.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Sounds like you all are busy catching eggies! Ness, that sounds like a good plan..rather than twice a day, once a day during your fertile few days! I was sure I was out this month cuz we only BD'd 3 times the whole fertile window. Good luck hun! Always rooting for ya xo

Shannon, hope this is your O finally! 

Jellie, love the PMA!!!! :D :D :D

momma, welcome, I haven't talked to you yet, I don't think. A faint line is a line, as you know! So congrats hun. When are you going to have a blood test?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My drive is insane, yet I'm scared to BD lol....*sigh* 

Having a rough day today, I think.


----------



## shaerichelle

Lady just have :sex: its okay! lol. 

I ve got to shower to go argue with the teacher lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GL with dealing with public school system teachers! I know how rough it can be sometimes..

Yeah, I know it's probably safe...my mood is just shot right now lol. Maybe it will pick up later.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol boys! I am too so worn out!
> 
> Wow, I hope we O around same time.

lol yeah and you never know we could all be bump buddies!! That would be brilliant!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol Sounds like you all are busy catching eggies! Ness, that sounds like a good plan..rather than twice a day, once a day during your fertile few days! I was sure I was out this month cuz we only BD'd 3 times the whole fertile window. Good luck hun! Always rooting for ya xo
> 
> Shannon, hope this is your O finally!
> 
> Jellie, love the PMA!!!! :D :D :D
> 
> momma, welcome, I haven't talked to you yet, I don't think. A faint line is a line, as you know! So congrats hun. When are you going to have a blood test?

Thanks m'darling!! Just goes to show hey how important that fertile window is! 

the day I get my positive opk we'll have sex once a day - he defo needs to replenish his stock on Friday night so got some good fighting sperm on Saturday and Sunday! :D Weekend is a good time to ov as I get saucy in the afternoons so it's a good time for us he he! 

what were your symptoms Brandy? 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> GL with dealing with public school system teachers! I know how rough it can be sometimes..
> 
> Yeah, I know it's probably safe...my mood is just shot right now lol. Maybe it will pick up later.

aww darling you need a good :sex: to pick you up :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol That I do, I think! I dunno, I'm feeling so very nervous today. Was having some bad cramps. I just don't wanna lose beanie :(


My symptoms, I kept track of so I'll copy n paste if you'd like. It's kinda long lol!

Here ya go! 

Ovulation - spotting after BD. cramps and diarrhea.
1 DPO - temp spike. Woke with sore throat and stuffy nose. Rash-type breakout on face..grr!
2 DPO - temp still rising. Very sore throat/nose. Slight brown spotting. CM changed to creamy. Slight cramps and increased appetite (normal for me after O)
3 DPO - Very scant cm..sticky. Cramps/headache.
4 DPO - Throat still slightly sore..nose slightly stuffy. Dull cramping, so light that I think I'm imagining it. Major headache. Feeling negative about this cycle..
5 DPO - Yellow-tinged creamy cm..still not a lot like everyone mentions though. Had a dream about cheese fries and HAVE to make them. Starting to have jaw pain/tooth pain on one side. ??? A bit gassy. Breasts just starting to feel a little sore..which is normal for me, only it's a tiny bit early for this.
6 DPO - Still gassy..hungry. Annoyed and feeling like this isn't gonna be our month again. Sigh.
7 DPO - Temp dip today. Cold seems to be coming back..feel stuffy and can hear it in my voice. Kinda tired..very hungry. Increased sex drive and sore ish boobs still. Nothing out of ordinary though.
8 DPO - Temp stayed the same..kinda low ish. Disappointed cuz I want it to be a ID! Left boob is really sore...the bumps in the road killed me. Im a little excited! No food tastes good. Headache and toothache are killing me. Refuse to take anything for it though, just in case! Constipated. Are my nipples larger? Hmm. Now I'm really grasping.
9 DPO - Temp went back up a little...didn't sleep well cuz the toothache. Had a bad stomachache like with diarrhea but was constipated. Big cramps :( Left boob still very sore under armpit. Felt a little nauseated this morning before I ate something. Am I imagining it?? Spotting after BD tonight. Never happened before..other than the once at ovulation.
10 DPO - BAD toothache/headache. Both boobs a bit sore, not crazy but enough to tell.
11 DPO - Scant cm..some creamy. Boobs not as sore. Definitely am not pregnant. Spotting after BD again. AF starting? 
12 DPO - Temp drop. Feeling pissed off at the world. Hate everyone and everything GRR GRR. Am I peeing more? Tooth pain is gone. Bought a couple tests, just because I'm an addict and couldn't wait any longer. Took one in the evening.. BFP??!! OMG. Faint but there..hyperventilation and tears.
13 DPO - FMU - another BFP! Woke DH up at 8 am to take me to do a blood test. Few hrs later, confirmed. HcG 146!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'll have to read that long list later lol.

when I was preggo I wanted :sex: a lot but didn't get it :cry: guess I don't have to worry bout that anymore. 

that would be awesome ness...
:dust: :dust: to us all.


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy what did dh say when you told him?


----------



## Nessicle

Brill Brandy thank you for posting that! I know everyone is different when it comes to pregnancy but still helpful to have symptoms to look at from an actual pregnant lady he he! 

Defo tons of dust to us Shannon! Then we can go join Brandy on first tri he he!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DH looked at the test as I was shaking and showed him..he said "what's that mean?" lol..I told him it's a positive..he smiled huge and said "that's beautiful"...Makes me tear up just remembering. :D


----------



## shaerichelle

aww that gave me goosebumps.

first trimester sounds good to me..here I come.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yes!!! I don't feel comfy over there just yet..I need you guys to be there xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Come on babies..Come on March :dust: sprinkle on us.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning ladies... More nights of baby dreams weird huh... its more frequent too??

I got my bill from the hospital yesterday :cry: seen the diagnosis preg/uterus scan my heart sank, going to get a copy of the report today or try to... I just don't know why I keep having baby dreams?? I feel like I'm losing my mind... :(

Brandy I wish we ALL could be there with you... We'll always be here :)


----------



## Nessicle

I've a good feeling for us girls! springtime is here soon and that will be our bfp's!! 

We'll be with you soon Brandy :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Morning ladies... More nights of baby dreams weird huh... its more frequent too??
> 
> I got my bill from the hospital yesterday :cry: seen the diagnosis preg/uterus scan my heart sank, going to get a copy of the report today or try to... I just don't know why I keep having baby dreams?? I feel like I'm losing my mind... :(

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Nessicle... I know your deffo gonna get the BFP this month... Now the wait begins.... Can't wait to hear the good news!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Spring babies FX'D... ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin :hugs: :dust: Lots of love to you hun.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thanks Brandy... How are you doing today? :hugs: Ya know after reading your symptoms I experienced pretty much the same as well at one time... I had sex on Saturday and I bled a tad after sex? weird? I tell ya, my body likes to play games with Me... GRRRR


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww thanks Brandy... How are you doing today? :hugs: Ya know after reading your symptoms I experienced pretty much the same as well at one time... I had sex on Saturday and I bled a tad after sex? weird? I tell ya, my body likes to play games with Me... GRRRR


Have you ever bled after sex before? I hadn't except that one time after O..and then twice in the tww..it was definitely new for me. Now I'm too nervous to do it again lol..


----------



## shaerichelle

hey kim girlie. :hugs: babe. I know how you feel. I've been taking hpt all bfn. But the symptoms are coming back.

bbiab parent teacher conf.


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thanks Nessicle... I know your deffo gonna get the BFP this month... Now the wait begins.... Can't wait to hear the good news!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Spring babies FX'D... ;)

aww thanks honey I'm optimistic but I don't want to get too excited that it might happen just in case it doesnt :)

Perhaps these dreams are a sign your bfp is on its way honey xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Brandy... How are you doing today? :hugs: Ya know after reading your symptoms I experienced pretty much the same as well at one time... I had sex on Saturday and I bled a tad after sex? weird? I tell ya, my body likes to play games with Me... GRRRR
> 
> 
> Have you ever bled after sex before? I hadn't except that one time after O..and then twice in the tww..it was definitely new for me. Now I'm too nervous to do it again lol..Click to expand...

No never "scratching head".... Not sure what is going on with my body these days... I knew it would be harder to get pregnant when older but Geez.... weird things going on and I'm not going to take another test because I know it will be negative... Not sure what is going on... Sighhh :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Nessicle... I know your deffo gonna get the BFP this month... Now the wait begins.... Can't wait to hear the good news!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Spring babies FX'D... ;)
> 
> aww thanks honey I'm optimistic but I don't want to get too excited that it might happen just in case it doesnt :)
> 
> Perhaps these dreams are a sign your bfp is on its way honey xxxClick to expand...

Maybe it is.... just need the other half to make it happen... hehehe

You are very determined and I know its coming, I see a surprise coming.... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> hey kim girlie. :hugs: babe. I know how you feel. I've been taking hpt all bfn. But the symptoms are coming back.
> 
> bbiab parent teacher conf.

Thats the reason I don't want to take another test... Just gonna wait things out. I'm just focusing on losing weight right now and getting my state of mind better.. hehe... Maybe I should go get a exam just to confirm...
there is weird things that been happening ever since and its way TMI....
I'd win the gold and then some... hehehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I could've sworn I wasn't pregnant too..you never know!


----------



## Wantabean

hey guys may i come back please? had early scan today, not the best day. found out babba #5 has went to join the other 4.

so back to the bedroom we go! any you ladies in the 2ww yet? 
lots o love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh no :( I'm so sorry hun :hugs: Gah, I can't imagine. Thinking of you xo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wantabean said:


> hey guys may i come back please? had early scan today, not the best day. found out babba #5 has went to join the other 4.
> 
> so back to the bedroom we go! any you ladies in the 2ww yet?
> lots o love xxxxxxxxxx

Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear... :hugs: 

Your welcome here anytime hun, We are here for You... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I could've sworn I wasn't pregnant too..you never know!

Well after that rough exam from the Dr at the ER I doubt I am... He was horrible... I'm gonna go pick up the scan and see what it says... I think I need to go get a check up and see what is going on... my nips have stayed dark, with the other lady parts as well... Its weird??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gotta go do the dinner thing before I starve to death..Lots of love to all you ladies! Will be back on soon, I'm sure xo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Bye Brandy... Have a Great Nite... Get some rest and relax... everything will be just fine.


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry Wantabean!!! :hugs: hope you're ok xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> hey guys may i come back please? had early scan today, not the best day. found out babba #5 has went to join the other 4.
> 
> so back to the bedroom we go! any you ladies in the 2ww yet?
> lots o love xxxxxxxxxx

Oh honey hugs

Do you have any other babes? Edit: I just read.. that you dont. Ever heard of natural killer cells?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I could've sworn I wasn't pregnant too..you never know!
> 
> Well after that rough exam from the Dr at the ER I doubt I am... He was horrible... I'm gonna go pick up the scan and see what it says... I think I need to go get a check up and see what is going on... my nips have stayed dark, with the other lady parts as well... Its weird??Click to expand...

Hon I would go get an exam if you can to make sure. The ER might have missed something. My nips arent dark anymore. Although I have other things going on.


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hey guys may i come back please? had early scan today, not the best day. found out babba #5 has went to join the other 4.
> 
> so back to the bedroom we go! any you ladies in the 2ww yet?
> lots o love xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Oh honey hugs
> 
> Do you have any other babes? Edit: I just read.. that you dont. Ever heard of natural killer cells?Click to expand...

Hey :wave: 
nah never heard of that, what is it? no kids yet but not giving up without a fight! DING DING round 2. start! 
xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Despite their fierce name, natural killer cells are actually a very important type of cell in the human body. Natural killer (NK) cells help to fight off various infections as well as cancer. In some women, though, NK cells can over react to a potential pregnancy, attacking the embryo. The end result is a miscarriage. However, a simple test can determine whether NK cells are the culprits behind your multiple miscarriages.


----------



## shaerichelle

I just read about that the other day and it made me wonder.


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> I just read about that the other day and it made me wonder.

I have never seen a heartbeat before even though i have had 18scans. do u reckon these NKcells are killing it early? now that is a thought! i am finally going to be getting investigated so i will ask then. 
thank you ever so much xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I think so. .. I found this article finally.. I read this last week.. 
https://www.epsom-sthelier.nhs.uk/n...s/miracle-baby-arrives-after-18-miscarriages/

I hope its this simple for you:)


----------



## mommaof3

I'm not sure about the blood test the lines are there just so faint I dont want to jump the gun just in case even though I did the thing to calculate your due date lol looks like if I am it would be Nov. 1st I might be more likely to think it was a positive if I got another faint line on a different test I really dont feel preggers but doesnt feel like af either i do have this crazy hungry thing goin on i feel like im starving but I feel sick at my stomach at the same time 

Shannon I was just recently given the fibro diagnosis I truly dislike the Dr. so I plan on looking for someone else and Ill do some research in to bowen therapy hope i spelled that right I really want to try something else then a pill id have to take the rest of my life.

wantabean so sorry about your loss does your docter have any idea why this keeps happeing 

hopein if you dont mind me asking how old are you? I'm 37 I was just wondering if you ever get the are you crazy wanting a baby at your age remarks that makes me so mad I have an 18 year old and a 15 year old from a previous marriage and was lucky enough to be able to have a child with my new Dh I had him 2 days after turning 35 we would love to give him a sibling close to his age.

I hope you girls get some St. Patty days BFP's


----------



## shaerichelle

Take it from me hon, pills dont work. I take supplements.. Thats what helps the most that and yoga.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wantabean, glad you are going to get checked out..sounds like there is definitely something going on in there. I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Mommaof3, aww, my due date is also Nov 1st! I hope this is it for you hun. Can't wait until you test again! Good luck :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, how did the teachers meeting go?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> I'm not sure about the blood test the lines are there just so faint I dont want to jump the gun just in case even though I did the thing to calculate your due date lol looks like if I am it would be Nov. 1st I might be more likely to think it was a positive if I got another faint line on a different test I really dont feel preggers but doesnt feel like af either i do have this crazy hungry thing goin on i feel like im starving but I feel sick at my stomach at the same time
> 
> Shannon I was just recently given the fibro diagnosis I truly dislike the Dr. so I plan on looking for someone else and Ill do some research in to bowen therapy hope i spelled that right I really want to try something else then a pill id have to take the rest of my life.
> 
> wantabean so sorry about your loss does your docter have any idea why this keeps happeing
> 
> hopein if you dont mind me asking how old are you? I'm 37 I was just wondering if you ever get the are you crazy wanting a baby at your age remarks that makes me so mad I have an 18 year old and a 15 year old from a previous marriage and was lucky enough to be able to have a child with my new Dh I had him 2 days after turning 35 we would love to give him a sibling close to his age.
> 
> I hope you girls get some St. Patty days BFP's

Wow... Congrats to ya.... Yay another BFP!! a faint line is a deffo... Woohoo

I'm 42 now and Yeah I decided to wait till I was financially & emotionally available... I feel like if you keep active, i.e. exercise and a good diet anything is possible... Age is JUST A NUMBER hun.... I have'nt had any responces and I'm not one to hold back on comments trust... hehehe

Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months hun... So happy for you... :) :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Shannon, brace yourself because I just read that you guys are gonna get hit with a nasty winter storm, there talking feet of snow not inches... EEKKK...

Yeah the nips are dark and so it the bits?? Gonna go get the report today after work and I'll go to the doctor for an exam by the weeks end, I need to scheduale an appt and I doubt that I can get in right away... but I'm purty sure I'm not, haven't had any signs and I did have a AF this month... GRRR Oh and I had that metal taste in my mouth a few times this week YUCK...

Hey Brandy how ya doin hun?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey..Kim, isn't it? I'm terrible with names.

I'm feeling a little better..I was down earlier today. Still am a little, but trying to cheer up by talking to my friends on here :) I'm still pretty irritable though! Every little thing this evening is bugging me lol...*that* part must be hormones.

Ugh I ate too much food! I gotta get used to not being able to eat much at one time, no matter how hungry I am.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes, Its Kim... hehe I know I'm horrible with names too ;)

Yeah its those lovely hormones raging... Grrr.... It will pass... as far as being hungry all the time that is so normal when pregnant, they say to try to eat small meals, like snacks in between with fiber like those granola bars, they will help you feel full. I'd be a horse If I ate all the time... lol The joy of pregnancy.... Just rest and take it easy, no stress young lady.... not good for you or the baby... Eat plenty of vegtables, fiber, protein and drink lots of water too... Were always here for support... ask away... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Girlies I am going crazy. I had bleeding gums and tooth pain yesterday and day before, metallic taste.. and my nips hurt so bad. I added all the EWCM in my chart and I have been fertile for 8 days this month with No signs of O and I think I did O and the temps arent working for me..

Okay I am putting myself in check :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah, I'm not used to eating much at all really..but with this newfound hunger, I'm going nuts! But then when I eat a lot, I feel sooo sick. Been drinking lots of water. I may have overdone it today..swept all the floors (we have a huge house)..now I'm feeling crampy and sore. So not doing that again..the floors can be dirty for first tri lol. DH said he would help, but I know he gets busy and forget..I just gotta remind him and not get in that "ugh I'll just do it myself" kind of attitude like I usually do.

Going to be taking it very easy! I want this beanie to stick so badly. Omg, I just got all teary LOL

Sigh. 

So glad I have you ladies to talk to. xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, that sounds crazy...how frustrating! Your temps seem to be a steady pattern so far, which is odd for anyones chart I'd think..

I do know that if you put ewcm in the chart, it will show up as you being fertile no matter when you put it in..cuz I was experimenting with that before. Keep temping..it's gonna have to show you O'd sometime!


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, the meeting was okay. Senthil said what he said worked. His teacher just annoys me. Everytime I say Saben needs to be challenged she cuts me off. Argh. 

Kim I live at the coast. I am not one of those crazies up north lol. It says 1-2 inches for us with rain woot!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Brandy... Hang in there girlie... I would start a journal or find something to keep you preoccupied. I would lay low for a few weeks really. We all want that lil bean to stay sticky.... 
they say its good to exercise moderately for 30 minutes a day while pregnant, but I'd lay low for another week or so just to be safe... :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Brandy, the meeting was okay. Senthil said what he said worked. His teacher just annoys me. Everytime I say Saben needs to be challenged she cuts me off. Argh.
> 
> Kim I live at the coast. I am not one of those crazies up north lol. It says 1-2 inches for us with rain woot!



Well thats good. I just saw when it said Maine and I thought of You...

Sorry to hear the teacher conference did'nt go good, those teachers are no it alls... GRRR

I'm not familiar with the charting, I just go by my cm... hehehe... Yeah I think our bodies are playing mind games with us again.... GRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shannon, that sounds crazy...how frustrating! Your temps seem to be a steady pattern so far, which is odd for anyones chart I'd think..
> 
> I do know that if you put ewcm in the chart, it will show up as you being fertile no matter when you put it in..cuz I was experimenting with that before. Keep temping..it's gonna have to show you O'd sometime!

That would be nice if it would, but I am not so sure about temping :cry:

I am literally on the couch so exhausted. :sleep: I was keeping it off the charts but decided to just add it in .. I had a feeling I Od early this month. CD 6 I was having EWCM. then around my normal O time. The 4-6 this month.:dohh:

It is odd.. I am telling ya ..my temping is weird.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I am a regular exerciser..I miss gym! But will be careful for a bit..will definitely get back into a light routine throughout the pregnancy as it progresses. 

I do have things to occupy my mind..it's just so full of baby baby baby lol.

Sudoku is fun tho!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, the meeting was okay. Senthil said what he said worked. His teacher just annoys me. Everytime I say Saben needs to be challenged she cuts me off. Argh.
> 
> Kim I live at the coast. I am not one of those crazies up north lol. It says 1-2 inches for us with rain woot!
> 
> Well thats good. Sorry to hear the teacher conference did'nt go good, those teachers are no it alls... GRRR
> 
> I'm not familiar with the charting, I just go by my cm... hehehe... Yeah I think our bodies are playing mind games with us again.... GRRRRClick to expand...

Mine loves too lol.

Shes been teaching for 15 years.. so there we go. Her neck got all red in the meeting redder and redder. My face does that.. so I knew she was nervous.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah, I am a regular exerciser..I miss gym! But will be careful for a bit..will definitely get back into a light routine throughout the pregnancy as it progresses.
> 
> I do have things to occupy my mind..it's just so full of baby baby baby lol.
> 
> Sudoku is fun tho!

Get a prenatal yoga dvd. They have one ..the one I have.. is for all trimesters:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm still temping too..don't wanna stop yet lol. It's looking ok still, I think.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'd be clueless on that... Sorry I can't help... :hugs: Hopefully things will work out for ya...


----------



## shaerichelle

Stop soon missy! It might flux in a week or two.

Do you have gas after you eat? I have had this on and off for since friday. Its weird.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg yes..I have gas all the time now :blush:

Last night while I was trying to sleep, my stomach was rumbling SO much..it was crazy. I've never experienced that much before. It wasn't hunger, just gas moving around in there. 

I'm finding that I feel slightly nauseated after I eat.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Here's my chart

I'll probably stop temping pretty soon. This week maybe...lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats normal.... Thats when I knew I was pregnant, the stomach constantly growling and the ever so lovely gas... hehehe and the Nausea is common in early pregnancy... Grrr


----------



## shaerichelle

See. I have had that long enough!

Edit: see why I feel crazy. I ate a sandwich and you can here my stomach..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You need a blood test done, asap, Shannon..I wanna know whats going on there!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats normal.... Thats when I knew I was pregnant, the stomach constantly growling and the ever so lovely gas... hehehe and the Nausea is common in early pregnancy... Grrr

Yup. I barfed once with DS.

The nausea is the worse.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats normal.... Thats when I knew I was pregnant, the stomach constantly growling and the ever so lovely gas... hehehe and the Nausea is common in early pregnancy... Grrr

Oh yeah, I know they're all common...it's just different when you actually experience it lol. The growling even woke me up! DH said theres a whole construction site going on in there.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Meee too.... I agree..... :) The waiting and guessing is too exhausting... Go get a Blood test shan


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You need a blood test done, asap, Shannon..I wanna know whats going on there!

Me too. I am talking DH into it slowly. :cry:

Taking a HPt tomorrow and sat.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never had MS with DD..but that was 10 yrs ago and I know every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thats normal.... Thats when I knew I was pregnant, the stomach constantly growling and the ever so lovely gas... hehehe and the Nausea is common in early pregnancy... Grrr
> 
> Oh yeah, I know they're all common...it's just different when you actually experience it lol. The growling even woke me up! DH said theres a whole construction site going on in there.Click to expand...

Think of it as making room for the baby, its stretching day by day.... and thats a good sign... the gas will get worse they say.... poor thing.... lol
Nausea, eat crackers that will help too ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab gonna be driving. and thinking about this gas! ugh


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> You need a blood test done, asap, Shannon..I wanna know whats going on there!
> 
> Me too. I am talking DH into it slowly. :cry:
> 
> Taking a HPt tomorrow and sat.Click to expand...

Don't cry... Your time will come if not now, its gonna be soon... Glad to hear your gonna take another test Great news... I can't wait to hear another BFP!! Yay.... 

Now where is Jellie... maybe she can tune into this.. I'm going to talk to my friend today and get another reading... hope its good news... :happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> You need a blood test done, asap, Shannon..I wanna know whats going on there!
> 
> Me too. I am talking DH into it slowly. :cry:
> 
> Taking a HPt tomorrow and sat.Click to expand...


OMG you have all the symptoms i had weeks ago!! You need to get tested woman! So excited for you my dear :happydance:

So i have decided that i am now getting ready 2 ov again lol my scan today showed a heavily lined uterus and the bub was long gone.

Also got told that my uterus is reversed ...........? Anyone?

xxxxxxxxx :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've heard of a tilted uterus.... So sorry for your loss hun.... Keep those spirits up... Round 2 Ding Ding... 

I agree, Shannon needs to test tomorrow morning FMU... I can see 2 lines poppin :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon: :bfp: :dust:

That's it..I predicted it..so it shall be.

lol :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wantabean, this  is what I found on Google. Hope it helps??


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I've heard of a tilted uterus.... So sorry for your loss hun.... Keep those spirits up... Round 2 Ding Ding...
> 
> I agree, Shannon needs to test tomorrow morning FMU... I can see 2 lines poppin :)

Sorry its a retroverted uterus...? I am ready for the slippery little bugger this time, aint getting away that easily lol 

Shannon cant wait, will keep you in my prayers :thumbup: 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well ladies, I have to run.... gonna go downtown and get the report and see what it says... I'm pretty sure I'm not prego... but questionable symptoms... GRRR... I'll try to get back on tonight... Chow


----------



## shaerichelle

lol thanks brandy. :)

dh said my test will be a baby bump. He is funny.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Let us know as soon as you can, Kim. Will be thinking of you. :hugs: Good luck, dearest.

I'm gonna go take a shower. Be back soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> You need a blood test done, asap, Shannon..I wanna know whats going on there!
> 
> Me too. I am talking DH into it slowly. :cry:
> 
> Taking a HPt tomorrow and sat.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't cry... Your time will come if not now, its gonna be soon... Glad to hear your gonna take another test Great news... I can't wait to hear another BFP!! Yay....
> 
> Now where is Jellie... maybe she can tune into this.. I'm going to talk to my friend today and get another reading... hope its good news... :happydance:Click to expand...

I am trying not to be upset..but you know. My sister said I will have good news on sat. Maybe that's the day.

gl @ your reading.:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope so Shannon.... Its your turn now... 

Thanks girlie.... please try to stay calm and relax it will happen... stress is not good for you... we both endured too much of that last month and look what happened to us both :( 

Did I forget to mention that I have had cravings for chocolate peanut long johns and greenbeans... cold right out of the can, last night.... hehehe

I think I'm losing it... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you wantabean..it seems I have the same symptoms as last month.

I read this am that can cause mc.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG I want Long John Silvers lol........I miss America sometimes :(


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> thank you wantabean..it seems I have the same symptoms as last month.
> 
> I read this am that can cause mc.

what can cause mc? sorry bit slow sometimes lol xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Well I dont know if I am or not but the gas thing I have feels like I got a mini volcano in there bubbling away I have been doing some very unlady like burping i burp so much that sometimes I give myself the hiccups the metallic taste had that last week very nasty and the bleeding gums started last night and again this am so Shannon sounds to me like you have some pretty good pregger signs maybe you caught the egg this month after all no way you would have missed it with all the BDing you and hubby have been doing maybe your just one of the women who has to be really late for a BFP to show on a test I dont know alot about supplaments could that maybe keep it from showing and my daughter was like your son she was so bored in school that they labeled her as a trouble maker but as soon as they moved her to the more advanced classes she was fine I think alot of times teachers just dont know how to handle kids who are above average especially in the lower grades 


Brandy maybe you could ask the Dr. to go ahead and do a scan to ease your mind some I had a vaginal scan at 5 weeks 6 days with my little one I seen his heart beat it relieved alot of the anxiety I had and if I could air mail you some Long John silvers I would thats terrible haveing craveings and not being able to get the food you want lol

Kim Ive read the chances of twins increase I think almost double after the age of 40 wouldnt that be exciting 

I appologise for my typing and spelling its awfull lol but I was just thinking wouldnt it be nice if we all had winter babies close to each other then we could all share pictures and maybe even try to plan a trip for all of us and our little snow babies to meet in person all three of mine were born in the winter 2 in Feb and the last one in Nov


----------



## shaerichelle

wantabean the uterus thing


----------



## shaerichelle

I'll read your long msg shortly mommaof3. My phone is dying..sigh


----------



## shaerichelle

diane..dear you ok?


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Well I dont know if I am or not but the gas thing I have feels like I got a mini volcano in there bubbling away I have been doing some very unlady like burping i burp so much that sometimes I give myself the hiccups the metallic taste had that last week very nasty and the bleeding gums started last night and again this am so Shannon sounds to me like you have some pretty good pregger signs maybe you caught the egg this month after all no way you would have missed it with all the BDing you and hubby have been doing maybe your just one of the women who has to be really late for a BFP to show on a test I dont know alot about supplaments could that maybe keep it from showing and my daughter was like your son she was so bored in school that they labeled her as a trouble maker but as soon as they moved her to the more advanced classes she was fine I think alot of times teachers just dont know how to handle kids who are above average especially in the lower grades

I think so as well. Its frustrating they do not do more with smarter kids...

Yes I have that so bad the hiccups too and I also have back ache/cramps. I never get these unless I already have af or last pregnancy. My last pregnancy the bfp was light at 17 dpo.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> OMG I want Long John Silvers lol........I miss America sometimes :(

I havent had that in so long! sounds yummy!


----------



## mommaof3

Ive read that sometimes a very weak positive that doesnt become darker in a few days can indicate a chemical because your hcg levels are suppose to double every 2 to 3 days so now that has me worried but my cycle varries so I dont know if Im a day late or testing to early. I will just be glad when DH gets home so I can go to town and buy a couple diff test to see I hate the iffy lines to bad you dont get like a plus sign on your belly as soon as the sperm finds the egg none of this guessing if its a line or a plus sign or did I test to early


----------



## shaerichelle

that would be awesome for testing. 

I had a chemical last month but don't be worried some gals never get a dark hpt


----------



## shaerichelle

in bed. I almost threw up everywhere and I have a headache.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Shannon, hope you feel better soon :( :hugs:

Momma..I would've already asked for an early scan, but I don't even know my doc yet! He's completely new to me and his very first available appt is March 24th, which is when I'm going. I will have a scan then..seems so long to wait tho!


----------



## Wantabean

ah yes the uterus ,,,,,, i have no idea :shrug: you would think they would have mentioned at some point along the line. o how knows :shrug: 
tbh i dont seem to have a clue whats going on lol


----------



## shaerichelle

docs tend to make me mad. 

it was right after I drank my protien shake and took my vitamins that used to make me I ll now I have cramps and backache n wanna sleep. Have had cold for four days. Think blood test mon depending on my temps.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> in bed. I almost threw up everywhere and I have a headache.

you sound very pregnant to me maybe your on your way to a big BFP on sat


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes..agree with the blood test, you need one!

Well, it's midnight, and I am so tired..so bedtime for me. Talk to you ladies tomorrow xo


----------



## mommaof3

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Aww Shannon, hope you feel better soon :( :hugs:
> 
> Momma..I would've already asked for an early scan, but I don't even know my doc yet! He's completely new to me and his very first available appt is March 24th, which is when I'm going. I will have a scan then..seems so long to wait tho!

well I was haveing some pretty bad cramping and ov pain with my last one so since I had yet to see my OB they sent me to the ER to make sure it wasnt a tubel (sp) thats how I got my vaginal scan so early Im sure everything will be ok some cramping is normal and your hgc was very good 

Hubby is home YEAH goin to town and I can finally pee been holding it so I didnt have to wait lol I told him we had to HURRY he just looked at me like I was crazy ill be back in a bit hopefully with a yes or even a no just not a maybe lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I think so too brandy. By then af will be ral late. Lol

night honey


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Girlies I am going crazy. I had bleeding gums and tooth pain yesterday and day before, metallic taste.. and my nips hurt so bad. I added all the EWCM in my chart and I have been fertile for 8 days this month with No signs of O and I think I did O and the temps arent working for me..

I had the same thing happen to me before I ovulated (ff showed my fertile days around 8 days or so). This changed when my temps went up...and then it showed the main 4 before and three after. It is just using your symptoms to try and make an accurate read along with your temps. With ewcm today and a temp drop, I am wondering if you are o'ing today. I guess you will know by saturday....that's supposed to be a happy day for you, correct?:hugs: and good luck.

Wantabean- I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: We are all here for you if you need us.

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks callie. I got to accupuncture tomorrow. So I will ask her lots of questions. I sure have lots of symptoms.

on date night with dh tonight.


----------



## calliebaby

Have fun on your date tonight and have a nice treatment tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks hon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey ladies themometre arrived so have my first tempreture


----------



## mommaof3

well I got home took my test and its a :bfp: still very early though im excited nerveous all the emotions


----------



## shaerichelle

jo what is it?

congrats mommaof3..is it fmu? What's your name dear?


----------



## molly85

Sorry Mommaof3 Congratz fighting with this site again.

36.15 degrees Celsius I can't remeber if I usually runhot or cold I know its one or the other my blood andcardiovascular system tend to be a bit odd. For some onesocuddly I have a disturbingly low blood pressure. I will nowplot temp and just paste the link on here frog stays until we ha a :witch: or EGG


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats momma!!!
Jo- did you post your temp on the chart?


----------



## molly85

I did can yo seewht the hell i have done wrong. I didn't it through the tutorial but I only want to put stuff on the chart.I think you guys will tell me if I ovualate


----------



## mommaof3

sorry my internet is being a pain my name is Nicole probably should have introduced myself sooner and it wasnt fmu I just held it for about 4 hours took an frer and it was deffintly positive and I just had my first hormonal (sp) eppisode my dh said something that upset me and I busted out crying I really can relate to brandy hope thats right im terrible with names I just got that sudden feeling of panic and worry I dont know if its just something I do but I worry for about 2 weeks of the month Im ok the first couple of weeks after seeing the Ob then spend the next 2 worring until its time to see him again oh my ladies say something to calm me down I really have no one to talk to since we probably will only tell a few people till after the first tri


----------



## calliebaby

ff will let you know when you ovulate based on your temps and cm if you choose to use that. 
when is your appointment to see your doctor about your cycle?


----------



## mommaof3

good luck Molly I could never get the temping and charting and shannon we have so many of the same symptoms when are you going to take another hpt


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> sorry my internet is being a pain my name is Nicole probably should have introduced myself sooner and it wasnt fmu I just held it for about 4 hours took an frer and it was deffintly positive and I just had my first hormonal (sp) eppisode my dh said something that upset me and I busted out crying I really can relate to brandy hope thats right im terrible with names I just got that sudden feeling of panic and worry I dont know if its just something I do but I worry for about 2 weeks of the month Im ok the first couple of weeks after seeing the Ob then spend the next 2 worring until its time to see him again oh my ladies say something to calm me down I really have no one to talk to since we probably will only tell a few people till after the first tri

We are all so happy for you!!! You can come here and tell us all about everything that you are feeling. We are all here for you when you need us!!!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Panic ye not!
I completely blew u at OH yesterday morning after work. He hates showering the big teenager and I require both of us to shower for :sex: to happen after a10/12 hour shift I think it's needed when I get home hes still in his uniform and not an incilnation to shower. I don'toften actually ask him he's usually the initiater and frequently when showering hasn't occured within 12 hours he knows it upsets me that he can be a grub and I thought we would have a nice early morning so tospeak but nooooo. So massive argument where the sentance you better be about to start your period was uttered (grrr) he wanted to sleepon the sofa I refused this he wasn't going to a be a martyre on me so i ended up on the sofa after more silence, a very high pitched noise from me and one final yleling match. 
What do you think ladies PMS?


----------



## molly85

FF istelling my chart isn'tupdated I have put dates and temps and someCM in


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> FF istelling my chart isn'tupdated I have put dates and temps and someCM in

Really silly question, but you made sure to save your info right?

I can see it now!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Don't change a thing. It looks good now.


----------



## molly85

It had lost 3 weeks don't have a cycle for 6 months and it throws a fit so here we go. I have cheated with the first temp buthad tomake it loo intresting. And I have a ticker Yay!


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> It had lost 3 weeks don't have a cycle for 6 months and it throws a fit so here we go. I have cheated with the first temp buthad tomake it loo intresting. And I have a ticker Yay!

Try not to add in any fake temps because ff is going to decide on a coverline for you and if the temps are wrong, it may be harder to determine ovulation. I took my temps last cycle at various times in the beginning and only regulated the time in the second half and my coverline was higher last cycle than this cycle when I was better about taking my temp at the same time. It will also try and average when you ovulate based off of your coverline each month.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> It had lost 3 weeks don't have a cycle for 6 months and it throws a fit so here we go. I have cheated with the first temp buthad tomake it loo intresting. And I have a ticker Yay!

Yay on the ticker and getting your chart figured out!!!


----------



## molly85

I'ltake it out when I have more to add I justwanted a line and to check it worked


----------



## jelliebabie

good evening ladies! So much has happened since i was last on last night! Wantabean :hugs: am so very sorry for your loss!! Where in scotland are u babe? 5 miscarriages, definately something not
Right sweetheart. Get to the bottom of it so that next bean is an extra sticky super glue one! Nicole big congratulations on the bfp! Am very happy for you!! You must be so excited!
Hello shanny babe, thanks for noticing my absence, lol. Had a busy day! Was at the hospital for my arthritis. They now reckon i dont have it and its possibly muscular or arthropothy? Who knows? Maybe thats good and my dr will be better if i have to see him about problems with ttc! Sounds like senthil put the teacher in her place! Thats good! Sorry Your not feeling well! Dont want to get your hopes up with your symptoms and all that, but i sense its too early for u for a bfp! I really feel its coming, just not yet. :hugs: has ff detected ov yet babe?
And yip jo that sounds like pmt lol. Ud better go make up with oh, once hes had a shower lol.
Brandy hope u have a well deserved peacefull sleep. 
Kim hunny, am telling you sweetheart, ur bodies playing tricks! I strongly sense a march baby. I really feel thats the birth! But maybe im wrong and that might be the concePtion. But you need to bump into richard first! He will pop the question when you get your bfp, even though he will have been thinking about it before hand!
Do you know anyone called bert, or bart? I know strange names lol but feel richie will have a connection with someone with a name like this.
I also sense the name hugh? Another strange one. Maybe my minds needing a sleep lol. Keep getting thoughts that i feel will mean nothing to you. Maybe they wont just now. But maybe they will soon?
Em...hows all my other lovely ladies? Xxx


----------



## mommaof3

very nice ticker molly i liked the frog though but as long as you have it working yeah for you I am terrible with stuff like that took me forever just to figure out how to get my picture in the avatar lol


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> very nice ticker molly i liked the frog though but as long as you have it working yeah for you I am terrible with stuff like that took me forever just to figure out how to get my picture in the avatar lol

You've got me beat on that!!!:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane hon what's your symptoms?

I'm hoping I get a bfp. This gas is so painful!


----------



## mommaof3

just got off the phone with my sister shannon and and was telling her about my symptoms and she said that is one of the best way's to detect pregnancy is the bleeding gums she said she new she was pregnant with all her kids when she had this I think Jellie is right its just to early yet for your BFP to show getting very excited for you hun


----------



## molly85

I couldn't get all 3 and my crazy conception chick thing could change the block one but think I may scream at it.Being at workwith everyone else sleeping thismight not e a good plan. 
Diane you area marvel remembering all that info, I am blaming everything on the thyroid including my sieve for a brain. How can they get Arthritus wrong? typical doctors what are the symptoms I like a good mystery. I cannot believe my thermometre arrived soo quick its sat there with my pills awaiting an open eye and groping hand to find it. OH I think needs to makeit up to me. I cannot believe he used the period linethat is just soo under the belt.

If kim dosen't have a Burt link I do My grandad was Gilbert and his brother was AlbertPass on the others they all died when they were little


----------



## mommaof3

I was wondering how I change my thing from ttc to something else


----------



## molly85

Awwwn Shannon don't doit I was just about tohave a weirder chart than yours. 

Really I will be dead chuffed for you if you get a :bfp:. I thinkI lost focus whthappened at the parent teacher thing did you two kick but?


----------



## molly85

Nicole that one is complicated it involves going into your settings


----------



## mommaof3

Molly it must be a night for hormones and Dh with attitudes I'm really cross at mine right now but unlike you I dont have a very good reason to be


----------



## molly85

LOL mine wa a good reason? you tell hi that.
Ladies should I adjust the cycle on my ticker to start at the same time as I had tat spot I was hideous the day before that to


----------



## mommaof3

well I think it was a good reason lol and Ill just have to leave my ttc on there then Im so terrible at stuff like that even the easy ones give me a fit


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Diane.


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> well I think it was a good reason lol and Ill just have to leave my ttc on there then Im so terrible at stuff like that even the easy ones give me a fit

Click on where it says "welcome, mommaof 3" on the upper right hand corner, then click on "customize profile" on the upper right, then click on "edit your details" on the left hand side, and then there should be an option where you can scroll down and change your status to "pregnant".


----------



## molly85

I'll see if I can remember andgive you instructionsI know it started in the PM screen


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> just got off the phone with my sister shannon and and was telling her about my symptoms and she said that is one of the best way's to detect pregnancy is the bleeding gums she said she new she was pregnant with all her kids when she had this I think Jellie is right its just to early yet for your BFP to show getting very excited for you hun

I sure hope so Nicole.


----------



## molly85

Ididn't have to rtouch a thing Yayfor those in the know


----------



## shaerichelle

Had to come home early from date night to ly down. Gas and pain :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Great to see your chart Jo.


----------



## molly85

should I change my cycle date. Its doesn't like over 180 day cycles.
Considering my eveilnss on 2oth last month and the spotting could we take that in as a mini period?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shannon. How u feeling now sweetheart?
I was diagnosed with psoratic arthritis in 2001, was put on all sorts of pills! Had to get blood tests every fortnight to make sure the drugs werent effecting my liver. Decided to pack all the drugs in except the painkillers, to which i am now addicted! The rhuematologist did i physical test and based on that says my arthritis has gone? And than my pain is related to muscular something or other and i need to do certain exercises! Is he saying im just fat??? Ive put on weight but still had pain when i was slim!
Anyway, had bloods taken and xrays too so will get a conclusion hopefullu soon! If my arthritis has dissapeared i will be very happy with that, but will need to work on this muscle pain thing and get better. 
I probably shouldnt be trying to get pg on my painkillers but am going to slowly get off them. I know my dr will advise me against ttc. Just because hes an ass and doesnt understand!
i hope it happens naturally, and this month! Lol.
Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I would leave it and then when you get a cycle start it at cycle day 1


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnight girls. Its 3.10am, time for bed. Cd 5 tomorrow, another day closer to being a mummy xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi shannon. How u feeling now sweetheart?
> I was diagnosed with psoratic arthritis in 2001, was put on all sorts of pills! Had to get blood tests every fortnight to make sure the drugs werent effecting my liver. Decided to pack all the drugs in except the painkillers, to which i am now addicted! The rhuematologist did i physical test and based on that says my arthritis has gone? And than my pain is related to muscular something or other and i need to do certain exercises! Is he saying im just fat??? Ive put on weight but still had pain when i was slim!
> Anyway, had bloods taken and xrays too so will get a conclusion hopefullu soon! If my arthritis has dissapeared i will be very happy with that, but will need to work on this muscle pain thing and get better.
> I probably shouldnt be trying to get pg on my painkillers but am going to slowly get off them. I know my dr will advise me against ttc. Just because hes an ass and doesnt understand!
> i hope it happens naturally, and this month! Lol.
> Xxx


Oh honey hugs. Did you see if you have fibro. I will send you what it is exactly. It wont show up on bloods and they test you with trigger points.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Jo I would leave it and then when you get a cycle start it at cycle day 1

I agree.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> goodnight girls. Its 3.10am, time for bed. Cd 5 tomorrow, another day closer to being a mummy xx

goodnight:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Yeah my dad wason somepretty heavy ones and has got himselfdown to cocodamol and just the over the counter stuff and glucosamine. He has sciatica and osteo in his back, knees and feet we think doctor just lets him get on with it. He had some physio and that really seemed to help so he wasn't compensating with the wrong muscles, and hurting them. (wander if thats whats happened, you've healed the arthritus and and been using the wrong muscles sooo easy to do). People on lots of meds get pregnant so just beaware of any dangers if your not hapy with them, you can decide what to do from their. At least your not on methatrexate that is nasty ad you just wouldn't maintain a pregnancy on that


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> goodnight girls. Its 3.10am, time for bed. Cd 5 tomorrow, another day closer to being a mummy xx

Night honey. I hope you feel better. I can help you get off those painkillers and take supplements.. you send me the symptoms:) My honey is smart at this stuff.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and kim, when i think of hugh im getting the name grant too, hugh grant. He may be a hugh grant look alike? But if not those names WILL be relevant, there will be a connection somewhere. Hes just round the corner kim. Xx


----------



## molly85

NIght Diane


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats interesting Jo.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> oh and kim, when i think of hugh im getting the name grant too, hugh grant. He may be a hugh grant look alike? But if not those names WILL be relevant, there will be a connection somewhere. Hes just round the corner kim. Xx

Oh interesting.


----------



## shaerichelle

I got to accupuncture tomorrow. I hope she just says I am pregnant:rofl:


----------



## molly85

HUH? brain is on vacation. I typed alot of waffle


----------



## calliebaby

Some acupuncturists can tell if you are pregnant by feeling your pulse.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon and jo! I will speak more bout it tomorrow, tired...i take dihydracodeine. Been on them 9 years now. Get bad withdrawel symptoms if i try to stop suddenly. And jo, maybe the burt is connected to u. I will try n tune in when ive had a rest. Goodnight to u all. Love u all. Xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane. Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Some acupuncturists can tell if you are pregnant by feeling your pulse.


really? I am sure she will tell me my hormones are whacked.


----------



## molly85

I guess it would change a bit more lood required etc. Sounds very relaxing I thinkI make book in at the localcollege for a massage I'mnot up to the needles yet. do you have to be knacked for a massage?


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> thanks shannon and jo! I will speak more bout it tomorrow, tired...i take dihydracodeine. Been on them 9 years now. Get bad withdrawel symptoms if i try to stop suddenly. And jo, maybe the burt is connected to u. I will try n tune in when ive had a rest. Goodnight to u all. Love u all. Xxxx

I think acupuncture would be very beneficial to you as well.


----------



## molly85

Night Diane. Ahnow I understand. I think wheening down would be ok. Those things are fun


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh a massage is nice too. My DH spoils me. He gets me those every once in a while. Today I got a pedicure. It was nice.


----------



## shaerichelle

Some information.
https://www.naturalnews.com/028238_brstfeeding_infant_health.html


----------



## molly85

Our local college has beauty school so its all so much cheaper and they are wotched like hawks. I keep getting this sensation like something isnippling my Nips and they are chapped hmmmm bizarre


----------



## shaerichelle

Hmm take a pregnancy test. You can O without a period!

Im going to bed. My sleeping vitamin pill is kicking in. 

Night ladies


----------



## calliebaby

Ugggh. I have drank about 12 glasses of water and I still feel dehydrated for no good reason. I am going to be peeing all night now.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Im going to bed. My sleeping vitamin pill is kicking in. Night ladies


I'm going to bed as well. Good night!!!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Night. I know I can Shannon but I haven't it was just an odd thing


----------



## mommaof3

my internet went goofy again Ugh good luck tomorrow shannon really interested in hearing how it goes as I am thinking of trying it and whacked hormones could just be that your pregnant molly hope Dh appologises for his period remark I think they have more PMS then us woman Jellie sorry I cant remember your name Im so bad at that I was tested for everything under the sun was told I had arthritis then came the fibro diagnosis (sp) you might ask to see if they can check you for it and calliebaby I've heard that excessive thirst can be a sign of diabetes well Im off to bed hope everyone has a great night and just want to thank everyone for the warm welcome your all very nice


----------



## molly85

Nicolepart of the depo/thyroid thing seems to leave you hideously hormonal


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Well I dont know if I am or not but the gas thing I have feels like I got a mini volcano in there bubbling away I have been doing some very unlady like burping i burp so much that sometimes I give myself the hiccups the metallic taste had that last week very nasty and the bleeding gums started last night and again this am so Shannon sounds to me like you have some pretty good pregger signs maybe you caught the egg this month after all no way you would have missed it with all the BDing you and hubby have been doing maybe your just one of the women who has to be really late for a BFP to show on a test I dont know alot about supplaments could that maybe keep it from showing and my daughter was like your son she was so bored in school that they labeled her as a trouble maker but as soon as they moved her to the more advanced classes she was fine I think alot of times teachers just dont know how to handle kids who are above average especially in the lower grades
> 
> 
> Brandy maybe you could ask the Dr. to go ahead and do a scan to ease your mind some I had a vaginal scan at 5 weeks 6 days with my little one I seen his heart beat it relieved alot of the anxiety I had and if I could air mail you some Long John silvers I would thats terrible haveing craveings and not being able to get the food you want lol
> 
> Kim Ive read the chances of twins increase I think almost double after the age of 40 wouldnt that be exciting
> 
> I appologise for my typing and spelling its awfull lol but I was just thinking wouldnt it be nice if we all had winter babies close to each other then we could all share pictures and maybe even try to plan a trip for all of us and our little snow babies to meet in person all three of mine were born in the winter 2 in Feb and the last one in Nov

Yeah I've already been told I was going to have twins... hehehe... Double trouble... lol


OHHHHHHH You have ALL the signs of pregnancy.... I want to see your BFP!! I'm stoked for ya.... Keep us informed.... :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> oh and kim, when i think of hugh im getting the name grant too, hugh grant. He may be a hugh grant look alike? But if not those names WILL be relevant, there will be a connection somewhere. Hes just round the corner kim. Xx

Your so funny girlie... I just seen my friend Gloria today, he's coming, dark hair thats all I know and hugh grant Ewww.... lol I'd wish he come on so I can start breeding... hehehe....

Sorry to hear your going through so much Diane... Drs are asses... they just don't understand... I hope things get better for you so that you can be on your way to a BFP too ;) :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I think shegotavery faint 1 hangon i'll find it


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I got to accupuncture tomorrow. I hope she just says I am pregnant:rofl:

OHHHHHHHHHH I Hope So Shannon.... I really do.... Can't wait to hear the good news.... :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got my results from my scan, I have a cyst on my right ovary... lovely huh... GRRRR.... I ate some apple pie and ice cream and got to nauseated yuck... Gloria asked if I could be prego... I said Whhhattt...
haha... Yeah a new man is coming and the X will be tryin to jump back in and buy me back... not gonna happen... He had his chance... Cya...

Well I'm gonna have to go for now, nausea is full force and I'm gonna settle in and watch my soaps... I'll catch up tomorrow!

Nite ladies... I'll say a prayer for everyone.... :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning lovelies

*yawwwwwwwn* Man, I had such weird dreams.

Fx'd for you today, Shannon.

Kim, sorry to hear about the cyst..did they say they are gonna do anything about it?? Is that whats causing your symptoms? Hope you get it taken care of. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

And how are we today? Is your daughter ok hse was off school?

One of my fav ladies has lost her bean :( and ice skatinghas made me sad. May have had a bout of PMS thats twice in just over a month so a good sign.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww man, that's so sad :( I get so upset when I see that someone lost their bean. Poor ladies. :(

Me, I'm doing ok. Very very gassy this morning :blush: My stomach is so loud! I'm hungry but nothing sounds good. Very tired too. Oh look at my list lol. I'll take it anyday tho :D

Only 1 month till my first dr appt and scan. I just hope all is well.

How are you today, Jo? Emotional could be a good sign!


----------



## molly85

We are hoping its PMS..... PG not highly likely. I have my thermometer now. lol I just did one of those burp hicup combos very nice.
The canadian skaters mum died of a heart attack on sunday and she still sketed and got a 3rd to qualify. Standing ovation and loads of flowers.

Oh and the ticker is working!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow so sad for the skater..I think I saw that story on yahoo, but didn't read it. Can't believe that kind of determination and loss at the same time. Gosh.

PMS, yes...sure hope it's that :D I went 6 months with no period after bcp too..what a pain! So I know what it's like to wait and wait. 

DD is sitting here eating her 2nd blueberry muffin and it smells like rotten grass....lol!


----------



## molly85

Thats not you thats the muffin :sick:

Savoury or sweet?

And I have forgotten your name. God I could do with being PG I could blame my memory on it.

Im not entirly sure 6 months is acurate but it is the minimum


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My name is Brandy...and don't worry, my memory sucks! Even before the bfp lol.


----------



## molly85

I was all confussled by the bottom bit. like to check nothing worse than calling people by the wrong name.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's fine :D

My siggy is getting a bit crowded..but oh well haha


----------



## molly85

Have you eatten yet? you need to


----------



## Nessicle

morning my gorgeous girlies!! 

Hope you're all well??

CM turned creamy today! yay! Hopefully will get my ewcm around Friday/Saturday! FF not telling me much apart from having a temp dip yesterday, haven't done my opk yet but will do it at lunchtime and see if that's starting to show anything yet!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls!

Had a faint opk yst, going to check again today. Feeling a bit wet tmi! So thinking it may nearly be time! Also starting to cramp a little come on egg, don't be scared.... My oh has lots of friends for you to meet!!


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: :happydance: 

yay!! my CM has kicked in yesterday thank god, started drinking more water as I don't drink enough and I read that can increase your CM!


----------



## jelliebabie

good morning ladies, morning ness! I have started using my bbt thermometer and this is day 2 of using it. I thought i would get better readings from it because the last thermometer gave me such erratics, but yesterday i was 35.19 and today im 36.31 or something like that. Aint that too high a jump? i find this thermometer takes so long to bleep to give reading, last one was just a few secs this Is more like a minute, and when i wake up my nose is blocked so i have to take breaths orally whilst temping! Would i be better to temp vaginally? Im onto cd5 and i knw u shud stick to same methid each cycle But ive only put in the last 2 readings so maybe changing temping method wont matter so much.
And thanks girls. Will need to look into that fibro thing! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Jellie!

Mine's the same darling if you check out my chart, it fluctuates between 36.12 and 36.45 with a Celsius thermom you notice the small changes whereas with a Fahrenheit hit just gives you 97.1, 97.2, 97.3 etc


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm going to poas.


----------



## jelliebabie

gud luck shanny babe woohoo for poas! Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

bfn. The clearblue did the same thing as the other one.


----------



## shaerichelle

woke up dh wasn't in bed thought he was in bathroom. Laying in bed naked waiting. Go downstairs his car is gone. Started crying cslled him. He's at the gym. I'm still crying. Ugh great way to wake up. Plus I can taste blood in my mouth..


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon sweetheart, its just too soon. U will get ur bfp. Maybe not today hun but it WILL come, i know it xx


----------



## shaerichelle

dine babe. I'm no sure on celsius. My temp fluxes .4 degrees aversge.. Your thermometer is prob more acuurate. My new one also takes a minute. 

basically the fibro is all over pain. They so most is in the neck and shoulders area..sometimes it can make your joints hurts. Most people have tmj..the jaw thing. Most people also find out after a while the meds for fbro don't work.


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs to shaerichelle x x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon sweetheart, its just too soon. U will get ur bfp. Maybe not today hun but it WILL come, i know it xx

I hope so. Trying to have pma with these symptoms isn't working.


----------



## jelliebabie

i hate it when i wake up and hubbys not there, i go check the house n hes gone out! I always start crying! I can so understand that shannon :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Hugs to shaerichelle x x

thanks hon. Ttc for me has just been a rollercoaster.


----------



## Nixilix

It's a bitch. I'm only on cycle 2 and it frustrates the hell outta me. I feel like I'm always MAKING oh get busy :)


----------



## shaerichelle

my dh is. My cycles are 60 days.


----------



## jelliebabie

i hate it when i wake up and hubbys not there, i go check the house n hes gone out! I always start crying! I can so understand that shannon :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

diane..why do they do that. A simple note would be nice lol. It's worse when all his shoes are here.

phew feeling dizzy this am and have a stiff neck right side.

:hugs: did the fibro thing sound close?


----------



## Nessicle

Aww shanny so sorry you're suffering again! :hugs: you must be fed up with these bfn's too but like Jellie said it's probs just too early hang in there xx

How can you guys sleep through your OH's getting up lol? As soon as DH turns over it wakes me up, I'm an extremely light sleeper though even a noise in the house wakes me up - I'm constantly shattered as never have a proper nights sleep!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness. Well I heard him get up. Thought he went to bathroom so I went back to sleep.


----------



## Nessicle

aww that's just mean!! boys are mean though and unfortunately they get more selfish as they get older lol....men eh?!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they do. I'm hoping I can keep my son from being that way


----------



## Nessicle

I swear to god when men meet their OH's or get married/move in etc it's like they forget how to be independant, my OH was very self sufficient making his own dinner going shopping etc then as soon as I move in I'm like his second mother sometimes lol

I be sure to tell him "err I'm not your mother mate!"


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. That's is so true. I do everything. My dh has pms. Just bitched at me about crying that he wasn't here this am.


----------



## Nessicle

they're so damn mean sometimes! Women cry - deal with it! My OH just leaves me to cry when I'm upset about something when we've disagreed or argued - that makes it so much worse!


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shan, if i cry hubby comforts me in that situation but i still bitch at him for not telling me he was off out! Its happened a few times lol. I will wake up, turn for a cuddle, realise hes not there. Shout On him, no reply, go check house, start crying in a totally unreasonable fashion, phone his mobile and give him dogs abuse lol. I think its me thats unreasonable tho. How silly of me to panic Cos he aint there! Oh well, im a woman! Ness, when i sleep a bomb could go off and i honestly wudnt hear it! It takes hubby ten mins to wake me to take my temps in the morning lol. He knows as much as me about ttc now lol.
Last month was strange for me. I had spotting in between my afs which i dont normally have! Just goes to show how much i really dont know my body, and i think its very easy to over analize symptoms when ttc.

Diane xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they are ness! Ugh I've been crying for over a hour. I can't believe his attitude. Or maybe it's my hormones. 

well it's like a panic diane. So used to them being there. Wow you are a heavy sleeper..I used to b that way until I has saben lol. Lol @ dh waking you to take your temps. Does he ask you what they are like mine?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Morning lovelies
> 
> *yawwwwwwwn* Man, I had such weird dreams.
> 
> Fx'd for you today, Shannon.
> 
> Kim, sorry to hear about the cyst..did they say they are gonna do anything about it?? Is that whats causing your symptoms? Hope you get it taken care of. :hugs:

I talked to my Mom, pretty sure it will disapate? I'll get an exam next month.. Just for shits and giggles I did a HPT and of course it was negative... hehe... I'm just gonna sit back and chill for a few...
Doors are opening to some serious prospects hehehe... 
Luck, Love and Happiness is coming my way... I feel it.

As far as the weird dreams its deffo a pregnancy thing... lol 
Eat some fruit, like oranges for vitamin C... energy food that will help ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kim. Great pma.


shower time for me. Going to the fertility place.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning all.... Wow everyone is here this morning... Yay...

Ok what is PMA? hehehe

Diane I really hope things get straightened out for you hun... I want to see ur BFP soon ;) That tempting thing would make me a madwoman.. you all have more patience than I do, it would be hard for me to wake up anytime of the morning to temp... hehehe
Any words of wisdom for me today... lol I wonder where I'm gonna meet this fella? I know he's gonna have dark hair... hehehe

Shannon, sometimes Men leave because thats there way of coping with it, I'm sure you just tested too early huh... don't lose faith.. :hugs: Hope your fertility treatment goes very well and you get some good news for once :)

Molly... PMS?? Nahhh I get fussy anytime... lol Keeping my fingers crossed for ya...

Nessicle How are you doing hun, I wish I could help you with your tempting but I'm clueless... :(


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, ur going to a fertility place? I sometimes worry if i do have a baby i wont hear it cry in the middle of the night, but maybe that changes when ur a mamma! But am sure imy will be more than happy to attend to baby anyway. He really will be such a good dad. Hes already a great dad to the furbabies lol. Xx will read up on fibro, but my main pains are in my knees. When i dont take painkillers im in agony! But apparently that can be a withdrawl symptom so i will just need to see how i am when im off them completely. Ive to drop one a day every month so will be off them in 8 months xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey guys! (gals, even)

Just got home..man we've been busy. Trying to get things organized for the big building project on our home. We are breaking down walls, building walls, laying wooden floors, new windows, new lighting, new rooms..lol. It's crazy and so hard to do when all I wanna do is sit on my butt! I am exhausted!!!!!

Shannon, sorry about the bfn :hugs: Your bfp is on the way, I just know it. Yours too Jellie!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Brandy... Now take it easy... Its Rest, Rest Rest.... I so love tearing down and rebuilding, sounds like a baby room in progress... Woot Woot... Drink plenty of water lady...lol Take your prenatals too... OK I'll stop being a mommy....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I am doing all of that...except the resting part so far. I plan on resting the rest of today tho. Whoa, I said rest a lot there. :haha:

Always take my vitamins..and guzzling water cuz I'm sooo thirsty. It's scorching here.

How are you doing today, Kimster?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm doing fine thanks.... I wish I was where your at? Florida? I'll trade ya... its cold and rainy in KY... hehe oops I see now South Africa, how cool is that... I've always wanted to go there, how exotic... :)

Good to hear your resting... I cannot tell you enough how happy I am for you... its going to be an exciting 35 1/2 weeks... woohooo


----------



## shaerichelle

yes starting with accupuncture. Nd going from there. I'm tired and impatient. Lol
my knees kill me in the winter time. There are fibro trigger points there that make me feel extra sensitive. The doc touches them in bowen and it brings tears to my eyes. I know you and ur dh will be great parents.. I know it will happen :hugs:

kim pma is positive mental attitude.. Send some my way lol. Thanks for lifting my spirits.

brandy are you nesting already lol. Thanks for keeping Me In check bout that bfp. Saw it in my dream on a digi


----------



## shaerichelle

I just looked in the mirror. My bbs are um a little bigger. okay not just a little. lol

:wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

Good morning ladies Im still trying to get myself going been up since 4 am with an upset belly this gas thing sure is something and feels like im starving but thinking of eating makes me feel like im gonna puke and Shannon I started takeing test on sunday and it was a BFN took one on mon and had the faint positive then got the BFP last night so I think with all the symptoms you have it just hasnt showed yet good luck today hope you get some postive news


----------



## molly85

:help:
Right first everevap and not on an egg stick.
Well I thinki t's an evap IC PInk lines very obvious if pale mark even OH could seen before bed and now its more pronounced. The other 2 fresh ones and my experiment of dunking the whole thing incase it got splashed say nothing :help:


----------



## shaerichelle

ut oh pregnancy tiredness kicking in! 

I hope so too.


----------



## shaerichelle

On OPK? or HPT? jo


----------



## shaerichelle

If it OPK.. than it has to be as dark as the control line...if its HPT and its pale and its a line and you saw it within 5 minutes its positive.


----------



## molly85

HPT


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG OMG JO. Did you see a line within 5 minutes??


----------



## molly85

I don't know I just did it as a its there and I have a pot of pea. But I thought I saw something OH is now saying if thats what you have to go on. GGGGGGGr bloddy men. It's probably just a faulty one and the pee was quite week but was morning as I was at work on the night. I want to run around screaming this is not in the eqation


----------



## molly85

to sumperise better yes i thought I saw something in time


----------



## mommaof3

OH MY MOLLY how exciting thats exactly how mine did WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:cloud9:


----------



## molly85

BUt nothing on the others they have been left to sit just incase its an evap. but deffinatly pink shading to it


----------



## shaerichelle

jo that's a:bfp: babe. Go run out and get a test at the store.. :wohoo: I had a feeln you were preggo.


----------



## mommaof3

Molly mine did the same way you could just barely see a pink shadeing
I even had to take a flashlight to see it


----------



## shaerichelle

evaps are usually colorless dear. Go get nother test fast.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol nicole..flashlight. I shoulda done that the other day when I thought I saw a line. But to the trash it went.


----------



## molly85

Shannon you have better prospects than me. Ladies could justbe pee in the wrong place. I am uphalf an hour early I was going to retry at middaybut I have no bladder power.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Jo!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

girl you can ovulate without a period. Look at my last months chart


----------



## molly85

I think I saw something on my experimental completely dunked one, there may have been a splash. But anywhoo an evap/dodgy test has put some excitmentinto my day


----------



## shaerichelle

all you need to do is get another hpt use the same pot of pee


----------



## mommaof3

yes shannon i took it apart and examined it with a flashlight lmao my DH couldnt see anything and I thought I was going mad and Molly or is it Jo lol maybe its pregnant hormones and not PMS oh im so very excited


----------



## mommaof3

I got a clearer result with the FRER test hurry run to the store lol


----------



## molly85

I know. I just don't think I did. I amtempted to dunk 1 in water they were free with my thermometre.At least I have 2tempretures done after 3 hours sleepthere was no chance the second time i got up to pee


----------



## Nessicle

if they were free with your thermometer then they're internet cheapies and you can get more so dunk away Jo!!! I NEEEEDDDD to know lol


----------



## shaerichelle

:test: run to the store put your mind at ease


----------



## molly85

Youlot arejust to excitable. Shannon I told you I would get bored with this process. I will get one on my way to workor on the way home then when you all go away around 4 my time I will give it another bash.

Pot of pea is in the loo. If it's there and good it will get stronger if not well excitment for nothing


----------



## shaerichelle

me too hurry


----------



## mommaof3

Oh no lol I'll be waiting all night to find out lol drink a soft drink I read yesterday that it makes you urine more concentrated so I had a huge Mountain Dew about 2 hours before I retested


----------



## Nessicle

Jo you're far too restrained lol I'd be pee central :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I never dump my pot of pee right away.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I would have bought 8 more different brands.


----------



## molly85

Lol. Nope. I need my rest. I cannot believe I'mless excited than you guys. I justthinkI cocked the thing up. lol. I just got excited and the sight of a line on a stick


----------



## mommaof3

lol I think we should all invest some money into a company that makes HPT test my Dh said I was gonna bankrupt us because I wanted to go back to town and get a digital test after I got the postive on the frer


----------



## molly85

Matt would have had a fit finding pee in apot and probably have knocked it over


----------



## mommaof3

But Jo a line is a line lol im not sure I have the patience to wait for you to retest and throwing out your pot of pee what were you thinking id have taken it to the store with me to test in the parking lot


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao nicole. I have stuck my pee under the cabinet while I went to get tests..so dh didn't see.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay girlies almost at my appt. It's gonna take 1.5 hrs. Bbiab


----------



## jelliebabie

omg jo! Can u add a photo of the test? U deffo need to go get another!! Test test test! Fxd for u jo xx


----------



## molly85

considering the one when i got home fromwork was 1 hour after i last peed I'mnot thinking FMU isessential,potentially if it is there it means its good and there. 

OH would knock it over if it was in a saf and iwould onlyknow by the smell


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck shann. Hope the accupuncture helps! Xx :hugs:


----------



## molly85

LOL I willcrankout the scanner when OH goes to work. I really think the excitment was over nothing and just the sight of a evap got me going. Has anyone else got pee on the wrong bit f the IC? and what happened?


----------



## molly85

Hope it goes well shannon. No needle phobia


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole :rofl: 

I hide my pee in my special pee pot under the bathroom sink so OH doesnt see it, he'd think I was a right weirdo!!


----------



## molly85

Ok OH does officially think I am nuts, so do I abit. His lack of belief oftenmakesme think ohhh there is something in it. He Poo Poo'd the thyroid and look where we are with that.


----------



## molly85

Diane I know I only have 2 temps but what do you think? Ignoring my DPO that was just to please FF.


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> Nicole :rofl:
> 
> I hide my pee in my special pee pot under the bathroom sink so OH doesnt see it, he'd think I was a right weirdo!!

lol well I havent hid mine but have left it sitting on the kitchen sink and got yelled at men just do not understand the need to save pee or why we have to have more then one test and more then one kind


----------



## mommaof3

I go to the obgyn tuesday but dh says the line is to light and with the other test being only visable to my eye with a flashlight lol he said he seen the faint line but fessed up last night it was just to shut me up so he could watch tv he said untill the ob says so he isnt so sure im gonna see if I can get a picture and see what you guys think


----------



## molly85

LOL mine presently lined up on the back of the loo. Including my experimental ones. There must be HcG in the house some where. Here is the little bugger in question I have adjusted the light so you can see it, I will also attach the normal scan aswell. Technology is great.
 



Attached Files:







Edited for easy viewing.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 39









img050.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## molly85

Ahh noooo, I thought he was on our side!!!!


----------



## mommaof3

well for some reason i keep getting errors so ill just put it as my avatar for a bit


----------



## molly85

Can you all see my blob????


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Jo that looks like a BFP to me you need to retest asap :hugs:


----------



## molly85

There are 6 negatives lined up in the loo admittedly 2 are experiments involving water and a fully dunked 1. 
My scanner is now covered in pee lol. I am trying to figure out how to invert the colour. Tried and tested method and just plain fun


----------



## mommaof3

well i cant get mine to load at all I was gonna show you my first 3 they were just so faint just a touch of pink really and to be honest I had dropped my cup of pee in the toilet and had to grab it out I had a mess by the time I was done It looks good to me id just hold my pee as long as you can and retest if it was weak like you said that could be why it only showed on the one Ive read that even the same brand of test will have more or less dye the one I took with fmu was lighter then the 2 I had taken the night before


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG Molly OMG I see 2 lines.... Woohoooo Awesome.... Ur pregnant!! :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Lol. This is soo rediculous. I am impressed with my scanning and editing capabilities though. Think I can put it on my CV?

My OH said he would be exstatic when we got a :bfp: he is just very aware of my mucked up body so wants some half decent evidence. Must see how much cash I have for a trip to the pharmacy. I think this is a credit card job


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> well i cant get mine to load at all I was gonna show you my first 3 they were just so faint just a touch of pink really and to be honest I had dropped my cup of pee in the toilet and had to grab it out I had a mess by the time I was done It looks good to me id just hold my pee as long as you can and retest if it was weak like you said that could be why it only showed on the one Ive read that even the same brand of test will have more or less dye the one I took with fmu was lighter then the 2 I had taken the night before


I would retest in the morning or wait till later so that your urine will be more concentrated... A line is a line I say.... Good luck hun.... :dust:

Nessicle... hiding your pee in a pee pot.... lol Too funny.... hey if it works for ya do it, can't spill it if its hid under the sink... hehehe


----------



## molly85

Calm down Woman I am yet to have any sort of confirmation I think That one is just dodgy It's just up for examination seen as scanning wipes everything but a pink hue. LoL. I hope thats Dianes Hugh. 
Sorry 6 hours sleep I am far from on form with 1 more night shift ahead of me Argh


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Lol. This is soo rediculous. I am impressed with my scanning and editing capabilities though. Think I can put it on my CV?
> 
> My OH said he would be exstatic when we got a :bfp: he is just very aware of my mucked up body so wants some half decent evidence. Must see how much cash I have for a trip to the pharmacy. I think this is a credit card job

I see it as a 50/50 situation... lol Put it on his credit card... Retest and say woot there it is.... hehehe

OK both of you.... I want more evidence... hehehe I see a few more bfp's coming :dust:


----------



## mommaof3

it will load the one i took from my cell but not my camera I really think dh is just giveing me a hard time because I got so worked up when he couldnt see the faint line lol
 



Attached Files:







060.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Calm down Woman I am yet to have any sort of confirmation I think That one is just dodgy It's just up for examination seen as scanning wipes everything but a pink hue. LoL. I hope thats Dianes Hugh.
> Sorry 6 hours sleep I am far from on form with 1 more night shift ahead of me Argh

Hey I can't help it... I'm the official cheerleader for the gang now since I'm no where in site of getting pregnant... hehehe Sorry I get so excited... lol

And Diane said I was going to meet a Hugh or Grant or Richard... lmao.... ;)
I wish he would hurry up so I can start the BDing... :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> it will load the one i took from my cell but not my camera I really think dh is just giveing me a hard time because I got so worked up when he couldnt see the faint line lol

OHHHH YEAH I See It.... Like I said a line is a line hun.... Congrats...
Just wait a day or two and retest to confirm, it may be too early still, but from the looks of it YOUR PREGNANT!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO :happydance:


----------



## molly85

I see it and I didn't have it under my nose for a good sniff. 

My stick of pee is nearly 12 hours old. What the heck happens to evaps? do they fade? I read some where :bfp:'s stick around


----------



## molly85

I sooo want to get my work mate over to have a look. But I want her job when she leaves and I cannot see our boss being impressed at the idea I may have got PG 3 weeks before my interview. 

He would probably be really pleased but sooo annoyed that he will need another support worker for 6 months.


----------



## shaerichelle

I see lots of lines girlies!


----------



## shaerichelle

ness girl I do the same thing lmao


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> I see it and I didn't have it under my nose for a good sniff.
> 
> My stick of pee is nearly 12 hours old. What the heck happens to evaps? do they fade? I read some where :bfp:'s stick around

Ive heard the same evaps are suppsoe to be grey and a bfp has some color to it and does stick around


----------



## molly85

I have done a thread all it's own on how long EVAP's last. 
Get those that don't stray here to have a nose. 
Damn you lot have me all excited how could you. He has his credit card but we are very much his money is mine and visa versa so even thou we have our own accounts the other can still have the cash


----------



## mommaof3

how did you like the fertility place shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

the treatment didn't hurt. She's gonna see me weekly for a month...myovaries were twinging after the needles went into the point where my gyn issues are and are still on anf off.


----------



## mommaof3

well I still think your pregnant got my fx for saturday


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> I have done a thread all it's own on how long EVAP's last.
> Get those that don't stray here to have a nose.
> Damn you lot have me all excited how could you. He has his credit card but we are very much his money is mine and visa versa so even thou we have our own accounts the other can still have the cash

Sorry, I just get so carried away.... FX'D :dust: :baby::winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

I sure in the hell hope so. Save some money..lmao

the points in back for the breasts hurt real bad.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> I have done a thread all it's own on how long EVAP's last.
> Get those that don't stray here to have a nose.
> Damn you lot have me all excited how could you. He has his credit card but we are very much his money is mine and visa versa so even thou we have our own accounts the other can still have the cash
> 
> Sorry, I just get so carried away.... FX'D :dust: :baby::winkwink:Click to expand...

lmao you crack me up kim.


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> I sooo want to get my work mate over to have a look. But I want her job when she leaves and I cannot see our boss being impressed at the idea I may have got PG 3 weeks before my interview.
> 
> He would probably be really pleased but sooo annoyed that he will need another support worker for 6 months.

Jo cant you just find some random person and have them take a peak lol a woman if all possible I think men are just blind when it comes to seeing those very faint lines


----------



## molly85

Hey shannon sounds positive. Not sure I wanted to start that other thread now. Thinking positive maybe going out the window


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon id be surprised if you dont get a bfp with all the symptoms you have 
Jo please retest as soon as you can you might be ok waiting but I just dont have the patience lol 
Kim maybe the guy you are to meet will have a combo of the three names oh even better yet maybe he is an attorney for Hugh Grant he did get into that trouble awhile back and that would be a plus since twins are expensive lol any way he needs to hurry his butt up 

Loads of:dust: to you ladies


----------



## molly85

Hey sorry. 
Just the thought of it possibly being real is WOW! I'm justt not convinced. Ok shower and off to work I go.


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Nicole you are funny.

I have no patience either. I agree men are blind.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo looking forward to waking up and reading about your bfp.


----------



## molly85

Oi, don't


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay smile.


----------



## molly85

Trying. None from that batch aredoing it again so god knows what has happened


----------



## shaerichelle

Try it after you sleep again honey. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey again!

Momma, that is def a :bfp: !!!

Jo, I'm confused..is the bfp you scanned a 12 hr old one? Or fresh?? I'm so excited!!!


----------



## molly85

I only just got up 5 hours agoI have a 10 hour shift to do yet.
Quite frustrated now. Sorry my first time round being in this annoying posistion


----------



## molly85

now 12 hours old


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah ok..did the line come up in the time frame..? Sorry if you've said, theres way too much to catch up on. lol


----------



## molly85

I think so. remeber it is edited so can be seen. There was deffinatly something going on as I took it to bed with me lol. its a 5 minute 1. Culd just be a dodgy 1.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:D Awesome! You should retest with FMU in the morning..see what it says then. Fx'd majorly for you!!!!

Man, I can't get enough Fritos right now. EEEK. I am not used to junk food. I don't wanna be indulging all the time lol.


----------



## Wantabean

Oh my! see what happens if you sleep all day! i have missed loads! congrats jo i told you you would get your sticky bean soon :happydance: 
In other news my mc arrived in full force this am so i am now officially on cd1!! :happydance: i know where i am :) 
I cant believe you can wait till sat to test lol i easily spent about 40quid on tests and only got 3 :bfp: s lol


----------



## Wantabean

how ie everyone else? xxxxxxxxx
o and congrats nicole xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi wantabean :hugs: So sorry for the mc..ugh, just not fair. At least you know where you stand and can keep trying. I sure hope you get it all figured out..or that the docs do, that is. <3


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh wantabean sorry about the MC. :hugs:

I am tired think the accupuncture puts me to sleep.


----------



## Wantabean

o and i want the signature but dnt know how to. help please xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

here is the sig
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you should add that lady!


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals!! 

Jo you are so pregnant I just know it - they're not evaps they're bfps!! 

Nicole OMG how could your OH not see those two lines?! Soooo clear you are pregnant!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DH is watching Anchorman and cracking up....yet all I can think about is I WANT :sex: !!! Grr lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Brandy. You are funny. let the hormones begin. That is funnny though.

Men are blind.. lol oh and deaf.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes they are lol..

*biting nails*


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy lol. 
Just go jump him.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah i mean sex or anchorman.....it's no choice really lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I should.....but I'm still a little hesitant because of the bleeding last time! Arghhhh lol.


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> evening gals!!
> 
> Jo you are so pregnant I just know it - they're not evaps they're bfps!!
> 
> Nicole OMG how could your OH not see those two lines?! Soooo clear you are pregnant!!!

 lol I know I really think he is just giving me a hard time over it since I really thought I had lost it the other night with my invisable line


----------



## shaerichelle

I understand brandy..

I'm gonna be off for a bit. Dh has got me in a foul mood. I can't stop crying.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Big :hugs: to you Shan..we love you!


----------



## mommaof3

Im haveing a terrible round of morning sickness it just hit me out of the blue this afternoon ive tried crackers any other ideas what might help my belly is gurgling so bad and loud that my friend heard it over the phone lol


----------



## mommaof3

sorry your hubby is being this way shannon :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks gals. I had to go for a walk.


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, you have me cracking up girl! LOL All I can say is enjoy the eating while you can b/c if the sickness hits you like it has me...you will NOT feel like pigging out. As for BDing, I'm still waiting for that urge to come back. I feel horrible b/c I used my poor DH like a slave while TTC and now that is the absolute last thing on my mind. Poor thing. LOL


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Did it help any?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NurseKel said:


> Brandy, you have me cracking up girl! LOL All I can say is enjoy the eating while you can b/c if the sickness hits you like it has me...you will NOT feel like pigging out. As for BDing, I'm still waiting for that urge to come back. I feel horrible b/c I used my poor DH like a slave while TTC and now that is the absolute last thing on my mind. Poor thing. LOL


lol Yikes. Yeah, I have a feeling I will get MS this time around...never had it with DD but have already felt the beginning twinges of it every now n then. 

So I struck out :( lol....DH had to get back to work. Oh well....Maybe tomorrow night! This is the first time feeling so crazy about it ..wowzers.


----------



## NurseKel

I am just like you. I can remember getting sick at night a few times with my DD but this bean has had me sick every evening/night for weeks. I am just hoping that it will go away when I hit my 10 week mark. I think it is already getting a little better but I have been living on soup for about 2 weeks. LOL One problem I found with BDing within the first few weeks was I had a lot of pain so then I was scared to try again. Not sure what was up with that...???


----------



## shaerichelle

Kinda. I think I am just going to go to bed early.


----------



## calliebaby

I always sleep the best after an acupuncture treatment. It is the only thing that helps my insomnia.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NurseKel said:


> I am just like you. I can remember getting sick at night a few times with my DD but this bean has had me sick every evening/night for weeks. I am just hoping that it will go away when I hit my 10 week mark. I think it is already getting a little better but I have been living on soup for about 2 weeks. LOL One problem I found with BDing within the first few weeks was I had a lot of pain so then I was scared to try again. Not sure what was up with that...???

It doesn't hurt for me..in fact it feels SO amazing LOL...but I had spotting the last time we did it..so now I'm scared to do it again.


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I felt tired right after. I think I need to schedule it so do I can make sure I have a nap


----------



## molly85

Right wellthelady in thepharmacy at tesco gave methis look like is was bonkers. She had the bloody this hidden away. I got packsof 2 of course so first one was a first responce. Knockknock no reponce. (lol bad joke) I willnow slog it out until the middle of the night here so atleast 5 hours try not to pee and do a clear blue then it will all have to wait until I get up tomorrow afternoon.

Oh bloody hell I just looked the First responce carcass and am sure I can see some thing. I have lines infront of my eyes now


----------



## shaerichelle

breathe Jo:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

!! Exciting...and yes, breathe. That's important hehe


----------



## molly85

I'm at work sosneaking around the place with stuf shoved up my sleeve is just weird. Just been givenmy april shifts tooo. So now generally a bit potty.


----------



## shaerichelle

crappy schedule? 

I know its hard to breathe hon.. Im having a hard time myself...especially having cold for like 5 days now. lol


----------



## molly85

Breathing ladies. my bosshas scheduledme around OH so lots of long days but lost of days off


----------



## NurseKel

That is totally understandable. When I finally got brave enough to try again it was great and I haven't had any bleeding at all. I think my problem lately is just feeling so crappy and tired in the evenings. After working all day all I can think about is sleeping. I really do feel bad for my DH b/c I'm sure he feels so neglected and he is so wonderful to me and spoils me endlessly.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh more time for :sex::)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey you know they say when Women are pregnant there prone for multiple O's... hehehe
I'm jealous... lol 
Brandy don't be scared hun, just take it easy, no olympic style :sex: 

Jo I would'nt be able to work not knowing... Retest in the morning, even though we know your pregnant already.

Mommaof3... You ARE Pregnant.... Woohooo.... I can't wait to see both of your BFP's...
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Shannon, Men.... thats all I can say, they just don't understand.... Work him over... hehehe

NurseKel I'm sure your man understands your tired, early pregnancy is the hardest part of the pregnancy, so many changes, hormones, your belly making room for the baby... this will pass.
Your so lucky to have a good man like that.... Hang in there girlie... :hugs:

I'm hangin in there... Finally changed my cell number so Loserboy can't call... I'm done with that noise... He blew it... Mr. Right is just around the corner.... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Kim.


----------



## molly85

KIM!!! I am not already. It was just some freaky test. 

Kel have alook would you? 
Where has Diane gone?
Brandy if your still upgo to bed woman it's late and you have blueberry muffins tomake you gag in the morning


----------



## shaerichelle

girls. I just made brownies.. love them not tonight I ate one bite and my body said hell no!

Ugh


----------



## molly85

OMG how could it?
I need to pee very badly I went just over an hour ago. I need to think of something else.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo how is the weather there? Ever been to US? :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Lol excellent. This is england soit is damp and cold.
I came overthere in 2002 with my school for 16 days and saw a bit of the west coast


----------



## molly85

Have you ever been over here?


----------



## Wantabean

it is snowing AGAIN!!!!


----------



## molly85

Again? What the heck? OK it's not going away I feel Like some like is sat on my bladder. Please everyone type discuss yourday. What time is it where you are?


----------



## jelliebabie

evening my lurvlies xx
Its 12.15 am here!
Jo, i hope u are pregnant. Fxd for a bfp!
Nicole, that is definately a bfp my girlie! Hubby needs to get his eyes tested! Shannon, have i missed something? Add what lady? Shannon, ure very emotional today babe :hugs: your hormones are all over the place!
And kimmie, yipee, well done on changing your number. You are doing the right thing and your moving on. Mr right is just round the corner now babe.
Brandy, glad everything is well with you too, and the good old pg symptoms are kicking in full force. 
I cant wait for them! Xxx


----------



## mommaof3

well my wonderfull Hubby stopped and got me a blt from subway its the only thing that sounded good so it has settled my tummy some 

Jo did I see where you got a line on your frer I just scanned the older post will catch up in a bit 

Shannon you sound so preggers I love pineapple tried to eat a bite for lunch and they just didnt taste right 

Kim good for you haveing your number changed was a geat step on to better things and that twin BFP


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you ladies for the support, I'm feeling better already.... ;) I even changed my profile to in a relationship........ I'm gonna have the last laugh here... HA... What a loser.

The lovely things one has to endure during pregnancy, hopefully the nausea will fade soon... buck it up, were all in dire straights to get pregnant here... lol crackers is good... hopefully it will be temporary ladies... :hugs:

Jo, frequent peeing is a sign of early pregnancy haha... I know u are.... hehehe

Mommaof 3 don't curse me like that...hehehe I'll take whatever God gives Me... I'll take it... 

Diane your time is near... How are you tonight?

Where is Kayla?? :(


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna go visit with my brother in-law for a few Jellie sorry i cant remember your name my brain is a jumble today im sure you will get that bfp soon


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Jo! I took a look at your pic. I do see a faint line there, but I will tell you I am NOT a fan of what I call "line test." I took a FRER first thing in the morning the day I tested and honestly couldn't read the dang thing. Even DH said he thought it was a negative. So, I held pee pee while he went to the store and I told him to buy one that said "Pregnant or Not Pregnant." I refused to try and decipher lines anymore. I peed on the Clearblue digital and had a Pregnant in less than a minute. I have my fingers crossed for you darling. I am just more cautious b/c I can't imagine having convinced myself I was preggers only to be wrong. Hope that makes sense...lol. I also didn't test until AF was due because I just didn't trust the really early DPO method.


----------



## jelliebabie

hmnn kayla? Think shes probs spending quality time with hubs, think cos she didnt ov this month the addiction to bnb dies down a little, just for a wee while tho lol. Hope to see her back soon too.
Jo, did u get a line on frer??? I know from experience its almost impossible to get an evap on them, no matter how hard u look! Lol. Getting excited for u now babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

oh I've never been to the west coast.. It's raining here..


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they are daine.. How you feeln babe. Bb in 30 min shower timr


----------



## molly85

With the thyroid my risk of MC is higher so would garantee anything untill i saw some thing on screen waggling at me. BUt a niceround of bloods saying it had happened butwas over would be positive as it wuld mean I had ovulated. Challenge No.1 to ovulate. 

I have a rubbish bladder anyway last cup of tea was finished around 2.5 hours ago.
I have to give in I am now really hurting. My boss won't go home so Ican't go wotch TV happily.


----------



## molly85

Nope I just thought I got 1 Diane. I could see the sort of outline.
CLearblue plus Here we come


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou kim and thanks nicole, my names diane by the way, but hey you have preggie brain so i forgive u lolx
Shannon where are you? U ok chick? X


----------



## calliebaby

I am not a fan of "line tests" either. I have had false positives on blue and pink dye tests before ...... one blue due with a plus sign (with color) and two pink dye tests with color as well. I am only using digis from now on.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Those are expensive tests... I would use the dollar store cheapies at first, if you get any result then I'd do the digitals thats just me... timing is everything with any test really... I'd have grey hair if I held out to see if AF was coming first.... lol

How are you Calliebaby, I have'nt seen you for a while.... 

Your welcome Diane, I think she went to shower.... lol


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, I understand what you mean about ovulating. I was on my third round of Clomid when I got my BFP. So, ovulation was the first hurdle I had to cross. I didn't know so much about temping, etc until I joined this site. I didn't temp but just kept a really close eye on my CM. This last round of Clomid I knew exactly the day I ovulated just based on CM. Also, the DH and I just BD'd at least every other day to ensure we didn't miss any eggies that might be released. LOL


----------



## NurseKel

LOL @ Kim. I agree that it is hard and I probably have more gray hair now than when this TTC journey began. I think the biggest difference for me before I tested was that I just felt pregnant. I honestly believed I was, but after all the months of AF showing up it was hard to believe (especially with all the lovely Clomid side effects). I can't imagine how long this pregnancy would seem if I would have known just a few DPO. It seems like it's taking forever and that was testing after AF didn't show. LOL


----------



## calliebaby

> How are you Calliebaby, I have'nt seen you for a while....

I am good. I have been temping the last couple of months and my cycles are looking good so far. I am 7dpo right now and my temps are still going up..so I am happy. Also, my cycles seem to be getting shorter (more normal), so that's exciting.
How are you today?


----------



## jelliebabie

i too think i had a false positive on clearblue + blue dye test and a very faint pink dye false positive on predictor test first cycle. I was on such a high! Even edited my profile to pregnant etc, then next day tested with a digi, bfn! So got a frer, another bfn! The dissapointment is huge. I will never know if they where true false positives or if i had a chemical, but my heart says they where nasty testS! Shannon, hope u enjoy ur shower and it helps destress u xxx


----------



## molly85

Nothing again. must just have been that test. someone else had the same thing its on the gallary forum.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Diane I am Here!

Was having make up sex. It was great now I am naseaus! 

The shower was great.

How are you babe?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo :hugs: honey. Keep the rest of the test for any other time. I had an actual line evap on me!


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Nothing again. must just have been that test. someone else had the same thing its on the gallary forum.

:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

calliebabie, any other possible pg symptoms? Fxd for u babe! Whats ur name btw? X


----------



## molly85

Sorry every1 im being soo self involved here


----------



## calliebaby

My name is Callie:haha:

I am trying hard not to symptom spot this month. My temps are very similar to last month so I am trying to play it cool and not get my hopes up.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Sorry every1 im being soo self involved here

I think the point of this thread is to talk about yourself and give advice when asked. No need to feel bad.:hugs: Talk about yourself as much as you want.O:):friends:


----------



## shaerichelle

Im trying not to symptom spot until I actually have a bump, a baby bump that is lol. Thats how DH said I will get my answer to being pregnant.


Jo you arent being self involved. Sometimes we need support from each other. :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back in a couple of hours...if not tomorrow morning for sure. Talk to you all later!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay night Callie. :)


----------



## molly85

Thanks Ladies.
OH does of course think I have gone off the deepend tho said he saw something before we went to bed.
I havejust OD'd on butter popcorn my boss would otherwise nick it all :sick:


----------



## molly85

Night.


----------



## jelliebabie

dont appologise jo, we are here for you like u are here for us! Sorry it was a bad test! Tests can be so nasty! Your time will come though :hugs:
Shannon, have u and hubby made up? :hugs:
Callie, unusual name, but i wont be able to forget it now lol. I really hope u caught ur egg! How many months have u been ttc? X


----------



## molly85

How's your giant fur baby Diane wantabean(?) said it was snowing


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum popcorn..

Men like to be in denial.


----------



## molly85

Ohhh being in the nile would be nice.Tempreture would be just right


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes the perfect temperature.

I want popcorn now!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ jo. the nile!
giant furbaby is good thanks. I have a girl who looks after and rides him 3days a week so luckily it was my day off today! Yip, its snowing! Urgghh x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww. Its nice to be able to have a day off to visit him. 

Its raining raining here.


----------



## molly85

Rain here I think.
OK my PMA has wandered off.
there was something that mademe takethe stick to bed so I could keep checking. Grrr. I know I never saw a + opk but who knows I only started them in mid january but that would make me anywhere between 5-8 weeks and I am sure I would have noticed and it would come up on other tests :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

calliebaby said:


> How are you Calliebaby, I have'nt seen you for a while....
> 
> I am good. I have been temping the last couple of months and my cycles are looking good so far. I am 7dpo right now and my temps are still going up..so I am happy. Also, my cycles seem to be getting shorter (more normal), so that's exciting.
> How are you today?Click to expand...


Good to hear... Yeah I think I was over analysing everything, guess when you want to be pregnant so bad you do that.. putting yourself through undue stress, which is'nt good at all. I agree with NurseKel you just feel pregnant.. I hate the testing process, the cm checking, cervix checking lol just sit back and enjoy the ride... It will happen... Your time is coming ;)

Actually I'm feeling more positive by every minute that Mr. Right is just around the corner, I'm taking this time off to get back in shape and just let the cards fall where they may... My time will come soon... :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Rain here I think.
> OK my PMA has wandered off.
> there was something that mademe takethe stick to bed so I could keep checking. Grrr. I know I never saw a + opk but who knows I only started them in mid january but that would make me anywhere between 5-8 weeks and I am sure I would have noticed and it would come up on other tests :(

Can you get a blood test hon?


----------



## jelliebabie

its easy to miss the lh surge jo on opks even when doing twice a day! X pma babe. U will get a bfp. Shan, have u and senthil made up? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, yes we had makeup :sex: and I got naseaus after. lol

Jo I agree with Diane. I think OPKs are a pain in the ass.


----------



## molly85

ladies look at thishow does this compare?
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65095&d=1267056647


----------



## molly85

lol I truley have gone nuts.
This is what nights do to you


----------



## shaerichelle

the one you posted earlier looks darker.


----------



## molly85

The ladies on the gallary seemed to think that one was a positive.
We either have a dody batch or 3 positives exactly the same in with the same test in 1 day all as pathetically cloured as each othere. lol
Deffinatly have to pump some PMA into me some how


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> The ladies on the gallary seemed to think that one was a positive.
> We either have a dody batch or 3 positives exactly the same in with the same test in 1 day all as pathetically cloured as each othere. lol
> Deffinatly have to pump some PMA into me some how

the one you just showed me?


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Jo. I was trying to say the one they posted doesnt doesnt look positive to me.

Night :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Night ladies.


----------



## Wantabean

i know i am abit thick but where is the other test? :shrug: 
yeah it has been snowing all day. 
diane did u say u were from glasgow be for?
xxxx


----------



## molly85

I just posted the link to the picture they are on the HPT gallerie threads about line spotters I think.
Mine are on page 258 on the 10 page format. OOhhh now doesn't that sound geeky.


----------



## Wantabean

found it lol looks like def positive to me :happydance: go girl lol hows your night? xx


----------



## molly85

Dull want to go home.
You found mine then?
Should I put it on my ticker?
Shannon? Diane? you two ok?


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> Callie, unusual name, but i wont be able to forget it now lol. I really hope u caught ur egg! How many months have u been ttc? X

Since november unofficially and 2 months officially....so not very long.


----------



## molly85

Callie you have a + by your name what does it mean?


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Callie you have a + by your name what does it mean?

Where at?


----------



## molly85

Down the bottom of the screen where it says who is viewing.


----------



## Wantabean

jo when i look at it you have a + maybe mean wholast posted? how do i get signature thing? xxx


----------



## molly85

The cyber chicks thing? 2 seconds i will get the link. then go to your edit signature. press themountain and add it there. previewto check its ok.

yourmaking me dizzy 2 different conversations in 2 places.


----------



## molly85

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4297519771_e279c1f21f_m.jpg


----------



## calliebaby

No idea.lol.


----------



## Wantabean

i dont know what to do :sad:


----------



## molly85

whats up?
Did I confuse you?
OK sore achy nips not fair.no one callit a symptom please.
Callie test on chart or not?


----------



## Wantabean

yup confused. dont believe for a second that all us young yins can use computers lol what do i do with that? lol


----------



## Wantabean

sore nips def symptom!! :p


----------



## molly85

I said don't say that. It's the flaky dry skin on them that has me worried. lol
Right copy the linki posted.
goto user cp
edit signature
there is a small yellow square with amountain in it says insert image click there
paste the link i gave you into that box, only have the https// bit once
press ok
preview your signature.
if it looks ok
save it.

Nerd in the house


----------



## Wantabean

you are a genius!!! thank you :) need to go sleep now.
night night with keep u all in my prayers xxx


----------



## molly85

OK thats it I have a CB+ coloured yet thin EVAP I took it when 12.30 thought i could see like the outline but was def a negative to any 1 now it has a skiny yet blue line to make the positive.

I know its an EVAP but this is a case of WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I seen the 1st one a deffo line.... I have to check in my book but I'm pretty sure the flaky nips and soar nips are signs of early pregnancy... :)

GRRRR I'm on CD12 and getting a lil sticky cm... what a waste of eggo.... lol GRRRRR

I think everyone pooped out.... lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies xo

Molly where's the pic of your test? I can't find it in the gallery! 
I HOPE ITS POSITIVEEEEE! You need to have a blood test, so you can stop guessing..go go go :D

Morning everyone. Gah I am so tired. Stupid mosquitos were buzzing around my head last night so didn't sleep well. Going to buy something to repel them today. Just not sure what's safe for me. GrR GRR


----------



## molly85

Right mrs.
you saw the "good" one they have allbeen pants since.
BUT yes researched the HcG levels. theones at home are 10mui
CLear blue + and FRER are 25 mui.
My doc won't test unless i get a positive I know that. 
So it's a waiting game. theoretically it doubles every day so it should show in a coulpe of days if its going to.

Plus thepics are on the other computer attached to the scanner so can't do a gallery post. I owuld have done if i had hought about it.


nasty mozzies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahh ok..you're right, if it's truly positive, it'll still be pos in a couple of days. I know the wait is pure torture. Gah, really hope this is it for you xo

DD just went to school..gonna hop back in bed for a bit. *yawnnnn*


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

When are you going to retest? In the morning? Your having all the early signs of pregnancy hun, I'm crossing my fingers for ya... The waiting game is hell on nerves... but yeah the doc won't do anything until a positive hpt is produced... GRRRRR

Well its 12:43PM here in KY.... I'm gonna try to go to sleep... I'm having OV pains GRRR.... Nite nite ladies... talk to ya tomorrow...
:hugs:

Lots of baby dust to ya Jo :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## molly85

5.48 am here. so the plan is to do a IC before bed then 
IC when I get up.
as the two i have are 25mui may slink intotown for a superdrug 10mui. lol


----------



## calliebaby

I would not post the + on your chart until you know for sure...it will draw a new color. Good luck tomorrow!! Goodnight!:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!!! 

You all ok today? 

Jo you sound well confused!! I hope the lines get stronger for you though! :dust:

Brandy - have you tried :sex: yet? Totally understand you being too scared to from the earlier bleed, maybe just wait a week or so till you feel more comfortable and then give it a go! 

Shannon glad you and Senthil made up!! make up sex is the best! 

CD12 for me today, getting very excited! Temp drop to 35.98 today - think the CD10 drop was just a fluke as I'm nearly at ov so it makes sense for the drop to be today! Ov usually around CD14/15. 

got my opk and piss cup in my bag lol ready to do around lunchtime! Doing opk's lunchtime and then around 8pm ish before we :sex: 

Off to get conceive+ today can't really tell what my CM is like due to :sex: every day since CD3 lol 

I'm very horny though which is usual around ov for me! used a softcup last night for the first time this cycle and struggled to get it in a bit at first. I'm debating whether to use them again or just lay with my legs propped up for half an hour but then thinking well surely it'll be better to keep spermies close to my cervix for 12 hours rather than 30 mins....

I don't know why but I feel like I'm not going to get that bfp this cycle. My gut instinct is telling me it won't happen this month but perhaps that's because I didnt last month and just feeling a little pessimistic! 

Trying to carry on as normal and off out with friends tomorrow with OH too for a drink after work, then we'll come home watch Lost and :sex: again.


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> OK thats it I have a CB+ coloured yet thin EVAP I took it when 12.30 thought i could see like the outline but was def a negative to any 1 now it has a skiny yet blue line to make the positive.
> 
> I know its an EVAP but this is a case of WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jo when I was looking up my funky test I believe I read somewhere that evaps are a grey color and dont last but sometimes you will get a postive after the time limit just because the amount of hcg is low I also think I seen where with some woman have better results with second morning urine FXD for you I really think this is your BFP


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> Morning girls!!!
> 
> You all ok today?
> 
> Jo you sound well confused!! I hope the lines get stronger for you though! :dust:
> 
> Brandy - have you tried :sex: yet? Totally understand you being too scared to from the earlier bleed, maybe just wait a week or so till you feel more comfortable and then give it a go!
> 
> Shannon glad you and Senthil made up!! make up sex is the best!
> 
> CD12 for me today, getting very excited! Temp drop to 35.98 today - think the CD10 drop was just a fluke as I'm nearly at ov so it makes sense for the drop to be today! Ov usually around CD14/15.
> 
> got my opk and piss cup in my bag lol ready to do around lunchtime! Doing opk's lunchtime and then around 8pm ish before we :sex:
> 
> Off to get conceive+ today can't really tell what my CM is like due to :sex: every day since CD3 lol
> 
> I'm very horny though which is usual around ov for me! used a softcup last night for the first time this cycle and struggled to get it in a bit at first. I'm debating whether to use them again or just lay with my legs propped up for half an hour but then thinking well surely it'll be better to keep spermies close to my cervix for 12 hours rather than 30 mins....
> 
> I don't know why but I feel like I'm not going to get that bfp this cycle. My gut instinct is telling me it won't happen this month but perhaps that's because I didnt last month and just feeling a little pessimistic!
> 
> Trying to carry on as normal and off out with friends tomorrow with OH too for a drink after work, then we'll come home watch Lost and :sex: again.

I thought I had missed it this month to could have swore I was pregnant last month cant wait for your 2ww keep up the :sex:


----------



## mommaof3

Callie I love your name are you haveing any symptoms yet what day do you plan to test on sorry if i you have said and I missed it 

Brandy have you had any insomina I feel wore out but just cant sleep my dh said I almost ran him out of his side of the bed lastnight must have been my weird dreams they were pretty funny though 

Shannon so glad you and hubby made up you sound so hormonal and in one of my dreams last night I seen you and your hubby walking on the beach by a restaurant and he was the one pregnant and you guys were wearing what you had on your wedding 

and Diane so sorry I keep forgetting your name whats your big fur babies name I have a chihuahua she had puppies about 4 weeks ago and she is driving me mad she is up all night prowling maybe thats why im not sleeping


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nicole! 

Maybe it's a good thing I don't feel as excited as last month, I'll be obviously over the moon if I get a bfp but tbh we're just dtd every day til CD18 and hoping for the best! 

I'm horrendous in the 2ww Nicole lol 

Just done an opk, starting to get lines showing that there is LH production but obviously not a positive yet, expecting to have a positive tomorrow or Saturday so will ov Sunday/Monday time


----------



## mommaof3

im gonna go crawl in that big bed while I can have it all to myself have a goodmorning ladies


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Nicole!
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing I don't feel as excited as last month, I'll be obviously over the moon if I get a bfp but tbh we're just dtd every day til CD18 and hoping for the best!
> 
> I'm horrendous in the 2ww Nicole lol
> 
> Just done an opk, starting to get lines showing that there is LH production but obviously not a positive yet, expecting to have a positive tomorrow or Saturday so will ov Sunday/Monday time

my dh thought I had gone mad during last months 2ww I think I started testing everyday I might have missed one day lol I really dont have patience when it comes to waiting fxd this is your month :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey! Yeah I'm the same - I have no patience but I'm going to try and hold out til AF is due on March 13th unless I've had some pretty strong symptoms lol


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies i have some good news! i am getting married 10 weeks tomorrow!! decided this morning so we decided to book it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
how is every1 this morning? i cant believe how thick the snow is! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Wahoo congrats Hun! Not long!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie hey girl! Wow you've been a busy bee LOL. I'd totally recommend Conceive Plus..I used it last cycle for the first time :D

Nicole, I'm totally having some insomnia. I feel exhausted, yet I just can't sleep..and when I do sleep, I have such crazy, vivid and scary dreams.

Wantabean, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! Getting married is so so so so exciting :D I'm happy for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats.. Wantabean..do you need invites? My other job is wedding stuff:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I had myself some weird dreams last night. Bb in 20 mins gotta et ds to school. Lets say I'm facing more symptoms today argh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah, wish you could get a blood test asap!


----------



## shaerichelle

the accupunctrist did say by my chart I didn't ovulate but there could be a possibility.

put last months chart and this months side by side.. You will see my temps are high like they were last month..just not biphasic


----------



## Nixilix

help me girlies....!!

My bd plan dint exactly go to plan after I hurt my neck. We bd on sat then I couldn't until last night. I did an opk on Tuesday with had two lines but not positive now I hve only one line so the surge has defo gone?!? I didn't feel ov yet??
So now I'm confused. Did I miss ov?


----------



## shaerichelle

You ovulate 12-36 hours after pos opk. so I think you got it.


----------



## Nessicle

he he yeah brandy I've been a busy girl!! :happydance:

Wantabean - yay getting married!!! that's fabulous!


----------



## shaerichelle

So here are my symptoms..

I had twinges in ovaries.. cd 12 cd 15 ewcm and show on cervix.. (this would be around time that I O)

ewcm cd 17 and 18. and cd 33
cd 32 gas and heart burrn and nipple pain again.

about a week ago it has become more moist and I have had pulls, twinges, naseua, apparently after yesterday I was emotional and today I feel like just crying. My nipples were sore. I have been having dreams that are so real. my breasts just ache this am they are more round and DH says they are big. See why I feel crazy?!?! 

And look at my chart. I finally have a change in pattern..

EDIT: gas after eating, pressure in uterus...

gonna go read everyone elses post.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, wish you could sleep. Natural bug repelent will be good. Or some citronella.
I finally slept for once!

Jo, I hope you get some rest. I say give the tst 10 minutes max.:)


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Shannon so glad you and hubby made up you sound so hormonal and in one of my dreams last night I seen you and your hubby walking on the beach by a restaurant and he was the one pregnant and you guys were wearing what you had on your wedding

lol, can this dream come true! I feel very hormal..just wanting to cry,,
how are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, dear it was great. Dont be down hon. I thought that to on my long ass 64 day cycle.. and there I was preggo! I am giving you all I have for PMA..whoops there is none sorry. lol. 

Keep dh bding like that and you wont miss that egg!


----------



## shaerichelle

where is everyone? :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you Shanny!! I suppose I don't want to let myself get my hopes up just in case....

its sounding ace for you though babes - especially the sore bigger boobs!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol making me feel :wacko:

Just have sex everyday. It works. Last month I didnt even know I O'd:)


----------



## jelliebabie

good morning ladies!
Sorry left last night without saying cheerio! Was tired.
Jo, how did the other ic go? Fxd for u! Shannon, how u feeling today? Wantabean congrats on the wedding, and yes, i stay in glasgow, u? Whats ur name?
Nicole! Those baby furbabies are so cute! I have a whippet x staffie called honeybee! My giant furbabies are called buddie n breeze. Breeze is out on loan.

Xx


----------



## mommaof3

shannon I know I dont temp or anything but I had no signs of ov at all untill monday thats the night I got my iffy positive had pain and twinges mostly on left side but had a twinge or two on the right side I know your very in tune with your body if you hadnt been charting your temp would you say you ovd this month


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Diane there in that cute puppy stage now Im really gonna hate to see them go to new homes but there new owners are so excited there gonna be loved very much I'm not sure are your big furbabies horses


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup I would have said I o'd around CD 18ish. Which would probably show a positive HPT soonish. Maybe Ill pop into the dollar store tonight and get another cheapie. lol


----------



## mommaof3

wantabean CONGRATS on the wedding so very happy for you :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe. I am doing okay. Just having more symptoms argh. My teeth hurt.

How are you honey?


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Yup I would have said I o'd around CD 18ish. Which would probably show a positive HPT soonish. Maybe Ill pop into the dollar store tonight and get another cheapie. lol

Oh my now I'm gonna have to try and be pateint again lol I took another frer this am with 2mu and got a stronger positive so I think I o'd a little late so today probably would have been when AF was due


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats awesome Nicole. Darker HPT. AF was due on the 21st for me.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am gonna shower. lets say I am excited to see the change in my charT!


----------



## mommaof3

My teeth started hurting about 3 days before I got the bleeding gums and the BFP was soon after WOOOHOOOOO :test: between you and Jo I'm gonna have a breakdown good thing you guys arnt close to me Id be delivering HPT's to your door ordering you to pee


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole, yip they are horses! I had 3 but had to see one, his name was romeo. Im gonna sell breeze too and just keep bud. Cant afford them all anymore! I have four cats too. Mummy and her 3 babies!
You will miss the wee puppies when they r gone, but you have ur own little baba to think about! Shannon, i woke up in a bad mood today but feel ok now. Need to go get horse feed and muck out etc, so will be back on tonight. I dont know whats happening with your body babe, but i know u will have a baby real soonx


----------



## mommaof3

UGH its snowing here again today we had finally had a little melt where you could see patches of green grass now its covered again I cant remember when I've seen the sunshine I need spring to get here 

shannon have you had any leg cramps or pain in your knees that seems to be a symptom for me I had it last time around and its started with this bean I'm wondering if its a fibro thing


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole. My teeth have been hurting for days. I had bloody gums days ago.

so I think Ill test tomorrow with FMU. I have been testing BFN. I have taken 4 this week. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> UGH its snowing here again today we had finally had a little melt where you could see patches of green grass now its covered again I cant remember when I've seen the sunshine I need spring to get here
> 
> shannon have you had any leg cramps or pain in your knees that seems to be a symptom for me I had it last time around and its started with this bean I'm wondering if its a fibro thing

um yes :wacko: I have had pain in my knees and wondering why. Leg cramps are normal for me


----------



## shaerichelle

Also Nicole, I got fibro from having my son. I only experienced it with the last bean for pregnancy and I was pain free most of the time!

EDIT: let me know if you want to know the supplements I am taking. they are all good for pregnancy


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> hi nicole, yip they are horses! I had 3 but had to see one, his name was romeo. Im gonna sell breeze too and just keep bud. Cant afford them all anymore! I have four cats too. Mummy and her 3 babies!
> You will miss the wee puppies when they r gone, but you have ur own little baba to think about! Shannon, i woke up in a bad mood today but feel ok now. Need to go get horse feed and muck out etc, so will be back on tonight. I dont know whats happening with your body babe, but i know u will have a baby real soonx

Oh I love horses have always wanted one but just dont have the right place for one I have cats also and fish and my little maltese her name is paisley and my little momma her name is millie sorry you woke up in a bad mood today


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi nicole, yip they are horses! I had 3 but had to see one, his name was romeo. Im gonna sell breeze too and just keep bud. Cant afford them all anymore! I have four cats too. Mummy and her 3 babies!
> You will miss the wee puppies when they r gone, but you have ur own little baba to think about! Shannon, i woke up in a bad mood today but feel ok now. Need to go get horse feed and muck out etc, so will be back on tonight. I dont know whats happening with your body babe, but i know u will have a baby real soonx

Ut oh, did you go to bed in a bad mood? Is AF over? Maybe its the weather? Enjoy your time with the horse, I am sure it will be relaxing..

Yah I am either preggo or getting ready to ovulate. :wacko:

:flower: 

Have a good day honey


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> lol Nicole. My teeth have been hurting for days. I had bloody gums days ago.
> 
> so I think Ill test tomorrow with FMU. I have been testing BFN. I have taken 4 this week. lol

lol I tested on wed friday and sunday last week all were bfn then I made dh pick me up some dollar store cheapies to satisfy my poas addiction and of course I had to take one as soon as he got home and got the faint line I wouldnt have seen it at all if I hadnt taken the test apart any other time I would have just tossed it I really feel your gonna get a BFP


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Also Nicole, I got fibro from having my son. I only experienced it with the last bean for pregnancy and I was pain free most of the time!
> 
> EDIT: let me know if you want to know the supplements I am taking. they are all good for pregnancy

my pain level has been pretty good the past two months just started getting the pain in my knees and leg cramps again here the past few days my worst spots are my neck shoulders and lower back hip area I really hope it stays that way but if not I would love to get some info on what you take


----------



## mommaof3

Diane that is Paisley in my avatar she is such a little Diva Ill bbiab gonna go do a little cleaning while my tummy isnt doing flip flops


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow did you all fall asleep? Must be the weather..


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha no i decided with my yearly appraisal due at work tomorrow I better get some actual work done for a change :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Ness. When are they doing it?


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol Nicole. My teeth have been hurting for days. I had bloody gums days ago.
> 
> so I think Ill test tomorrow with FMU. I have been testing BFN. I have taken 4 this week. lol
> 
> lol I tested on wed friday and sunday last week all were bfn then I made dh pick me up some dollar store cheapies to satisfy my poas addiction and of course I had to take one as soon as he got home and got the faint line I wouldnt have seen it at all if I hadnt taken the test apart any other time I would have just tossed it I really feel your gonna get a BFPClick to expand...

 
Wow ... I only use FMU. I sure hope I get a bfp.. gums were bleeding again. and tasted like blood ..barf.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Also Nicole, I got fibro from having my son. I only experienced it with the last bean for pregnancy and I was pain free most of the time!
> 
> EDIT: let me know if you want to know the supplements I am taking. they are all good for pregnancy
> 
> my pain level has been pretty good the past two months just started getting the pain in my knees and leg cramps again here the past few days my worst spots are my neck shoulders and lower back hip area I really hope it stays that way but if not I would love to get some info on what you takeClick to expand...

Neck and shoulders are the main fibro spot. I have had mine for 7 years in April, so its has gotten worse and better and worse and better.. kind of like a yo-yo back and forth lol. I bet the knees and leg thing are due to the pregnancy.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning ladies.... been surfing around the site and learned alot today... lol Never thought of using the soft cups or diva cup, I read alot of the posts and everybody that used them are now pregnant... WOW... I'm gonna get some of those for when I start trying again, no leakage this time... lol 

Well I'm off to do some work around here... Hope everyone is doing well... I'm in the fertile mode right now :( damn cramps... I wish I could get pregnant now :( oh well... I just hate to waste a good eggo... lol Be back on later... Chow... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girlies.. leaving shortly going to go do some fun stuff with my son:)


----------



## molly85

Wow caught up.
Drum roll please?
:bfn:
Must have been a funky test. OH was very your not PG andwould not agree there was anything on the stick ruddy man. 
Grrrr I hate tests


----------



## molly85

Kirstie, so pleased you decided to go withthe wedding you will so much fun.
Diane, Nicole puppies love puppies.
Fingers crossed Shannon
Kim I'll use that egg if you don't need it?


----------



## shaerichelle

I was gonna say the same thing to kim lmao.

sorry Jo. I have issues with HPt and sometimes downt know if they are right.

is Kirstie wantabean?

off for a bit


----------



## mommaof3

so sorry Jo was it a 10 or 25 miu or what have you could still be to early yet so I was flipping through the channels today and started watching a Baby Story on the learning channel well I have cried all afternoon I had to make my self stop watching lol afraid id dehydrate myself


----------



## shaerichelle

Lmao, Nicole. I probably did dehydrate myself yesterday


----------



## molly85

Yup she is I can't remember everyones onscreen names ruddy dyslexia.
I know I now don't want to believe it36.33 today


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol Nicole. My teeth have been hurting for days. I had bloody gums days ago.
> 
> so I think Ill test tomorrow with FMU. I have been testing BFN. I have taken 4 this week. lol
> 
> lol I tested on wed friday and sunday last week all were bfn then I made dh pick me up some dollar store cheapies to satisfy my poas addiction and of course I had to take one as soon as he got home and got the faint line I wouldnt have seen it at all if I hadnt taken the test apart any other time I would have just tossed it I really feel your gonna get a BFPClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow ... I only use FMU. I sure hope I get a bfp.. gums were bleeding again. and tasted like blood ..barf.Click to expand...

 well according to my sister that is a sure sign I cant remember if I had that with my others or not but sure did this time and had no clue what was going on my teeth were bothering me so bad I had trouble eating the bloody taste in my mouth is still there Ill say it again i will be really surprised if you dont get a BFP soon


----------



## molly85

IC 10 Mui
CB+ and FRER 25MUI apparently. it doesn't say this onthem tho


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol Nicole. My teeth have been hurting for days. I had bloody gums days ago.
> 
> so I think Ill test tomorrow with FMU. I have been testing BFN. I have taken 4 this week. lol
> 
> lol I tested on wed friday and sunday last week all were bfn then I made dh pick me up some dollar store cheapies to satisfy my poas addiction and of course I had to take one as soon as he got home and got the faint line I wouldnt have seen it at all if I hadnt taken the test apart any other time I would have just tossed it I really feel your gonna get a BFPClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow ... I only use FMU. I sure hope I get a bfp.. gums were bleeding again. and tasted like blood ..barf.Click to expand...
> 
> well according to my sister that is a sure sign I cant remember if I had that with my others or not but sure did this time and had no clue what was going on my teeth were bothering me so bad I had trouble eating the bloody taste in my mouth is still there Ill say it again i will be really surprised if you dont get a BFP soonClick to expand...

Im in tears. I now have a flipping bloody nose! I had this last time I was preggo.. before showering today I had bloody nose and blood taste. :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

The CB I took yesterday the lines were all funky


----------



## mommaof3

well I was going to turn as soon as they started to give the epidurel as I really dislike that part I have to have c-sections and try to let that part slip my mind for as long as I can but I got hooked watching all the babies being born I watched 4 episodes kept telling myself I was gonna change after the next one I think my DS thought his mommy had lost it I was crying and smileing at the same time then I got the darn burping hiccups again I was a site crying hiccuping and burping lol


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> IC 10 Mui
> CB+ and FRER 25MUI apparently. it doesn't say this onthem tho

what one did you get the postive on and what one did you take today could be if you took the 10mui yesterday and the 25 today it just didnt pick it up


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> The CB I took yesterday the lines were all funky

funky how and I just had a nose bleed but figured it was from all the crying I had been doing my nose is all stuffed up now and I have been battling a cold or something the last 2 weeks ill get all stuffed up and a sore throat one day and be ok the next then its back again thought sure I was comeing down with something


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well I was going to turn as soon as they started to give the epidurel as I really dislike that part I have to have c-sections and try to let that part slip my mind for as long as I can but I got hooked watching all the babies being born I watched 4 episodes kept telling myself I was gonna change after the next one I think my DS thought his mommy had lost it I was crying and smileing at the same time then I got the darn burping hiccups again I was a site crying hiccuping and burping lol

OMFG I think I have lost it. I have been having the burp hiccups..:cry::wacko:

I had those last time too.:shrug:


----------



## molly85

10 miu yesterday and today. 10 miu on the + looking one.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> The CB I took yesterday the lines were all funky
> 
> funky how and I just had a nose bleed but figured it was from all the crying I had been doing my nose is all stuffed up now and I have been battling a cold or something the last 2 weeks ill get all stuffed up and a sore throat one day and be ok the next then its back again thought sure I was comeing down with somethingClick to expand...

are you my twin?!! I have had a cold for 5 days now.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> 10 miu yesterday and today. 10 miu on the + looking one.

hugs jo. I took an early pregnancy test.com one and it evaped on me saw the line then it went away


----------



## molly85

:blush:
I've had a stuffed nose and burp hiccups. Gah soo unfair these are natural for me, I am sooo grosss


----------



## shaerichelle

Your temp is interesting..Jo.


----------



## mommaof3

lmao well ive read the burping is a very good early sign my dh had me look it up since It seems like thats all I do and I dont know about the hiccups but they just seem to start shortly after the burping sets in and the cold thing is driving me crazy with its off and on stuffy nose I really hope you get your bfp


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> 10 miu yesterday and today. 10 miu on the + looking one.

sorry Jo maybe you should wait a couple of days and test again just to make sure you would think they could make the darn things fail proof either you are or your not none of the drive you crazy what if faint lines and evaps


----------



## shaerichelle

see why I feel crazy


----------



## mommaof3

I was just wondering if you ladies have a prefernce for what you would like to have boy or girl I know all that matters is a happy healthy baby I know no one really cares one way or the other Id like to have a girl but would be fine with another boy I have so much stuff for a boy I wouldnt need to buy much at all but my daughter she was a tom boy id like to have a girly girl lol all the pink dresses and the cute spring clothes they have out Ill have to really be firm with myself and resist buiying anything I seen the cutest pink booties a week or so ago and was so tempted


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> see why I feel crazy

I'm so sorry hun hopefully this up and down roller coaster you are on will end soon and you will know something one way or the other


----------



## shaerichelle

it's ok. Hopefully something will happen. At least my chart is different.


----------



## mommaof3

I was wondering if maybe someone could help me get a ticker and change me from ttc I think ill wait till tuesday till I see the obgyn and id like to be one of the 4c girls If everyone is ok with that and to be honest ill probably just have to give you my password and have someone do it for me I am terrible at this kind of stuff


----------



## mommaof3

Im gonna go watch micky mouse with my son bbiab


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> I was wondering if maybe someone could help me get a ticker and change me from ttc I think ill wait till tuesday till I see the obgyn and id like to be one of the 4c girls If everyone is ok with that and to be honest ill probably just have to give you my password and have someone do it for me I am terrible at this kind of stuff

Click on the upper right hand corner where it says "welcome, mommaof3". Then click on the right hand side where it says "customize profile". Then click on the left hand side where it says "edit your details". Then scroll down and you should see where it says "trying to conceive" and you should be able to change it by clicking and scrolling on where it says "trying to conceive".


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Callie I love your name are you haveing any symptoms yet what day do you plan to test on sorry if i you have said and I missed it

Good morning!!! I think that I am going to wait to test until I am officially late. I have one digi hpt that I am saving. I should be officially late by the 4th. So, I think I will test next wednesday unless af gets me before that. My luteal phase is usually around 12 days so that would make me 2 days late. I am just trying to stay calm and not get my hopes up this month.

The only symptoms I have noticed is extreme gas the last couple of days to the point where it hurts but nothing happens and I had some cramps the last two days that lasted about 1 minute and then went away. Oh, and I have been having crazy vivid dreams.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot though. Lol:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole! Wow paisley is TOO cute! Lol. Who needs a baby when you have such cute puppydogs u can dress up! Lol.
And shanny, going to the stables in the snow is NOT relaxing! Lol. Shannon u have so many symptoms! I have everything xd for u!
Callie, things are sounding good for you babe! I really hope u get ur march bfp! And nicole, of course u can be a 4c girl lol. You can let us all know what we have to look forward to and ve our mascot! Lol.
Jo, so sorry about the dodgy test! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

kirsty where u from babe? X


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane hows the horse..

bought some tests..


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> kirsty where u from babe? X

yup i am Kirstie and I am from stirling and i am a poas addict lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The nausea has entered the building *curls up on couch*

Hows everyone? I haven't been on much today..been busy with the builders.


----------



## shaerichelle

im doing ok.

i officially feel pregnant :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> kirsty where u from babe? X
> 
> yup i am Kirstie and I am from stirling and i am a poas addict lolClick to expand...

LMAO.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shannon babe, am fine tonight thanks. Cd6, how time goes by so quickly! Lol. Hope u get some nice bfps on those tests!
Kirstie, from william wallaces home town, now i remember lol, nice town is stirling! And U have come to the right group, we are all poas addicts lol x
Sorry to hear the sickness has got you brandy! Is that ur dog in ur avator? X


----------



## shaerichelle

the piercing pain through my breasts, the barfy feeling when I dont eat and the fullness in my stomach and heartburn all right now. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi shannon babe, am fine tonight thanks. Cd6, how time goes by so quickly! Lol. Hope u get some nice bfps on those tests!
> Kirstie, from william wallaces home town, now i remember lol, nice town is stirling! And U have come to the right group, we are all poas addicts lol x
> Sorry to hear the sickness has got you brandy! Is that ur dog in ur avator? X

I am an official poas a holic. I am trying to save my pee. I havent peed since I left at 2:30:haha: my bladder is hurting...lol

So cd 6 already. thats right you are -30 from me lol. That is fast..! I cant wait till you O.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy eat some crackers.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds familiar! You do sound very pregnant, Shan. We just need a test to prove it :D

Jellie, yeah, that's our Husky..Zeus :D He's a lean mean pooping machine.


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. That is what my son is ..joking of course.

I am holding my pee until 6:30


----------



## shaerichelle

:wacko:


----------



## molly85

Hey all.
My bladder is officially on strike.I am stilldubious over the IC so wiped out the last CB+ I had been dyeing to go so there i was stick in hand could I pass more than a couple of drops could I hell. Had my shower got out and had another bash and ofcourse now a big :bfn:i think shower water may have made contact. LOL POAS addict and fruit cake. How are my temps intresting shannon? I need to post todays on ff. Gah I for got my vitamins. Before bed will do. SOmething is deffinatly happening in my lady area so maybe the :witch: is heading in.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh lol, thought you put it in ff already.

I think you are going to be a poas a holic lol. i have my cup and test ready to roll. I think 6 pm is the deadline. I cant hold longer than 4 hours.

OHHH that would be awesome if it was af.. something right?


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy zeus is a handsome boy! And such a macho name for him! Huskies are very beautiful dogs!
Shannon thankyou, i cant wait till i ov either so i can start symptom spotting lol. I think the 2ww to ov is defo the most boring part, at least the 2ww after ov is exciting lol.
Need to practice some bding tonight. Need to get some fresh supplies of swimmers prepared. The ones in there the now must be mouldy lol. Havent let hubby have his way for a bit too long now lol.
hope u feel better soon shanny babe. I hope there is good reason for those symptoms! Nothing worse than body playing tricks. Mines gave me bleeding gums, spotting and vivid dreams and prominent veins on boobies last month lol. I wonder what symptoms my body will create this month! Onto cd7 tomorrow so its going by quickly! Taking my prenatal vitamins and praying for a fertilised eggie this month. Hopefully 3rd time lucky! Cant remember who was asking which sex we wud prefer.
Obviously i would be happy with any but id like a girl. So i could dress her so pretty lol. I like the name kayti for her. But i think its nice to have a boy then a girl so the girl has a big brother to Be protective over her. Hmmmn boys names are harder to think of. We would like names that are both asian and british, ie, sarah, adam, mirriam etc but i like the name kayti, obviously i have to be different with the spelling, like unusual lol. And kayti isnt at all asian but thats cool. My mum and her mum are both called catherine and my granny whos passed away rip, used to get called kate or kitty so it wud be after her too.
Anyone else got names in mind? Xx


----------



## molly85

I shall think good thoughts for you how long do we have to wait?
Temp is now on. 
If it was higher I would think I had a UTI. Thyroxine is sterting towork orit could just be that I have 2 days off i feel much better if not completely energised.
HOw is everyine except foodd PG symptoms?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well, get to praticing miss Diane! You want some fresh ones.. have your way with DH. (lol, I did that earlier today, walked down in a nightie, he said your trying to seduce me.. I said since when do I have to do that :rofl: ) or yah they sometimes like to be in control. When do you usually O? I prefer 2 ww as well. Last time I had 10 day wait til I got a bfp. Got the same tests. Gonna go pee I cant handle it anymore.. lol

Lahari Uma for a girl.. a boy is hard. I will have to make one up. Dont like the Sanskirt names..


----------



## molly85

We have Roger William and Amelia Florence

Already set in stone so not a problem,our backnamesin the event of twins would be John Matthew and Erin Cicely Grace.
Would prefer a Boy first as older brothers are always nice but a baby would be brilliant how ever it comes. OH thinks a ginger boy (like its mum) would get picked on hideously as both our hair is quite curly and I was quite orange as a child .


----------



## shaerichelle

looks like a bfn


----------



## jelliebabie

girls, have u all given up drinking, smoking etc for ttc. I must confess i smoke. But will defo quite if i get a bfp! Is that bad of me?? Met a girl i know yesterday who is 7months pregnant with her 2nd, and shes only 20 and her 1st baby lives with her mum. She was smoking a joint! Wacky backy, marajuanna whatever u call it. I think thats so bad! She does it everyday! I could never allow my baby to have drugs like that in its system! She was very small bump wise for 7months. I wonder is that stuff can stunt babbas growth? Its sad. I had a friend years ago who ended up on heroin, she got pregnant and baby was born addicted! Had to have open heart surgery at a day old! Very sad. Another baby that the grandparents had to bring up.

Sad

Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

not drinking no. I drink wine here and there. Sorry I need it .. and its not bad when you are preggo either as long as u are not getting drunk..like one glass of red wine.


----------



## molly85

I already do neither so not a problem for me. I dn't thinkI will bebothering with all that food you can and can't eat. I don't eat pate and blue cheese so I think it will bother me. 
Aww shannon don't give up until the :witch: arrives a regular short cycle could be good for you to consider the stree your chart has been causing you. 
The chart has gone up and down??? Mysterious. 3 temps in lol


----------



## molly85

Going coldturkey on a major addiction is not meant to be aidea at stressful times e.g.pregnancy socutting back is best and if you quit well you quit but slowly slowlycatchy monky


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG OMG OMG I CAN see a faint line no bfp for me yet


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shan, :hugs: those bfns are nasty!! Dont give up hope babe, mite be too early, lahari is a very pretty name!!
Ist month of temping ff said i ovd on cd 17, but i had +opk cd14 and felt like i ovd cd15 due to ovary pains and think cd17 didnt quite tie in with the opk, think my temping was a Bit dodgy then too cos of doing it orally and i breathe through my mouth most the time. Didnt temp all of last month so dont know if or when i ovd!
Have switched to temping in the love tunnel for better accuracy so we shall see when i ov this month. Hopefully no later that cd15, i hate waiting too long! And have heard that doing it from behind is better for the spermies to get close to the cervix! See gow i won the gold tmi? Lol, so gonna try that too! Those instead cup things make me squeemish, dont think i cud use them so it will be fat ass in the air for half an hour after! God that will be some exercise lol! Is it possible to stay in that position so long?? Hmmn a mixture of doggy n missionary i thinks tmi tmi i know, sorry girls xx


----------



## shaerichelle

im feeling crazy


----------



## molly85

I know we are doing it wrong, I'min charge ladies up there on top but other wise its wahm bang thank you mam and my moment gets missed ruddy man brain in his pants.
Shannon a faint line??? what was the test do we have any pictorialevidence that we can all oooh and ahh at?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes very very faint. I will post them in a few.. I wonder if the line is gray or blue.

I started as one thin line and over a few minutes got as wide as the control line. Its wider than the one last time. I am freaking out. Is it real? is what is going through my mind.


----------



## molly85

Lets have a look, then as you can go get ya bloods done.
Have some sympathy Diane, Kirstie adn I have to book in with our GP's who will make us pee and again then probably have another appointmentfor bloods get the results a week later then scans at 12 weeks I think it is or 8 but stilll way to long!!

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## shaerichelle

took the test apart to see it... uploading them in aminute


----------



## molly85

shannon you naughty girl


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon!!! A line! Omg omg omg!! Did it come up within 10mins! Photos kwik, am so excited!
Jo, wham bam thank u mam, lol. And ur names are nice, very traditional! and what u getting ur bloods done for babe? Sorry if ive forgot, bad memory x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol that is what I had to do last time.


----------



## shaerichelle

a very thin line in 5 and a couple mins later a wider one.. now I am telling you its very very faint.

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4387908959_7b6b382d13_b.jpg

DH can see it. I sent him same picture. He isnt here.


----------



## molly85

Not me I was listing the stupid process we are forced to go through with the NHS.
Me bloods no more for 3 months unless a miracle happens.


----------



## molly85

Definatly an FMU needed but promicing looks like hope is there


----------



## jelliebabie

and jo, thanks for the quitting slowly advice. I will do that! And lol bout the ginger curly hair! My mum n dad both have dark hair and when my big brother was born he had red curly hair! My dad was like, are u sure hes mine??? Lol. My mums dad and sister have red hair so its in the genes. When i was born, the nurse said to my mum, its a girl! And my mum said, what colour is her hair? Lol. She was relieved when she said dark! Haha. I think imran would be worried if ours had red hair! I dont think its possible though lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I think so too Jo. Okay gonna cuddle with DS and cry and then be back in about 30 mins


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, that sure is a line! What colour is it? Could it be seen without taking test apart u naughty girl! Lol. If not, it could still be the beginning of ur bfp! Am excited for you babe. I hope its real and not an evap! Test again in the morning though. Fmu. Fxd xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## molly85

No crying Shannon this is potentally positive. Positive thoughts all the way


----------



## shaerichelle

it looks blue to me. let me see if I can find a better colored one.


----------



## molly85

Have you a pink test?


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2748/4387945857_4d1f973047_b.jpg

there is another one. my mom said its blue..

acutally the pink test was negative this am. 

I was going to use my FRER Saturday am:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Im going crazy .. lol maybe a blood test tomorrow. lol


----------



## jelliebabie

dont cry shannon!
and jo, if i dont concieve this cycle i will need to be going to the doctors. Ive been having unprotected sex for over 11yrs and no pregnancies. But technically trying for what will be our 3rd month. I vowed 3months of temping etc bding at ov and if nothing then off to the docs. I just feel he will be judgemental of my ttc when overweight and a smoker! My dr is an ass and just brushed over my questioning about failure to concieve in 2001. Thats when i got diagnosed with arthritis, just before that i had bloods done to check hormone levels, and when i asked how they where, he just said fine, without even checking and saying the arthritis was more important. Ive never mentioned the ttc to him since. I know he will be Against it. Some people dont understand the need to be a mum xx


----------



## molly85

Faint but but definaty colour. I did haveto tip the screen but that could just be me.


----------



## molly85

I think it'sbeing brave Diane. Putting your foot down and just asking them to actually run the bloods etc. 
Your babies would look soo cute with ginger hair goodness knows how it would go down at school though.


----------



## shaerichelle

just dipped the frer. omg I feel nuts.


----------



## molly85

ok you can't just say that what did FRER say?
Breathe


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ jo. Tanned skin n ginger hair lmao! Oh i hope i aint one of the unlucky ones where the genetics dont quite go the way they should. That would be garaunteed reason for bullying at school! Though i have seen quite a few older asian men over here, who Dye there hair and beards with henna which ends up ginger, such a funny look lol! X


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG henna for dye lmao.

um I thought I saw a line but cant get it on camera..but FRER didnt work for me last time or with Saben


----------



## molly85

Yeah the henna does look a bit odd. 
I am soo psychologicaly feeling PG butquite obviously am not. its soo annoying


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon!! Im with jo! What does it say!?? Eyes fingers toes legs crossed xxx


----------



## molly85

hmm odd shannon. 
what do we think 36.15, 36.85, 36.33. allin celcious can you tell anything from 3 days?


----------



## jelliebabie

u thought u saw a line? Is there any sort of line or have u got line eye lol? Its very hard to get a false line on frer!! Fxd shan x


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65295&d=1267143501

someone inverted it in the charting thread. its blue it shows.. the last pregnancy didnt show like that.


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao girlie I was getting alined eye. I stepped away and went back and saw a skinny line...


----------



## shaerichelle

all I can say Jo. is that is a huge change in temperature. I never had that.. it could be a good thing. I know my chart isnt good.


----------



## molly85

Hmm could just be the nights.
could faintly see it when the heck would you have o'd then if that was a + not just a funny test


----------



## shaerichelle

I have no idea. Possibly CD 15 or around about maybe. who knows.


----------



## shaerichelle

CD 15-21 I am thinking.


----------



## molly85

can't wait tofind out if i can. lates OPK didn'teven give light lines horrible things.
do you guys ever get weird little twinges in your lady area?


----------



## shaerichelle

I do where my ovaries are alot.


----------



## molly85

nooi actually mean in there like bieng poked or tugged. it cant make its mind up


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, you still there. sorry I am not talking much more than my test. I am in shock and disbelief I guess.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> nooi actually mean in there like bieng poked or tugged. it cant make its mind up

I have that now and last month where I was pregnant. like pressure and tugging in my uterus..:winkwink:


----------



## jelliebabie

shanny, sorry babe was watching hells kitchen! Love that programme! So there was a line on frer? Even a skinny one on one of them i wud defo say bfp! Omg shannon, are you pregnant? Jo, do u mean In ur stomach or your vagina? X


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant get the pic to show it.. But I saw something.
i love hells kitchen too


----------



## shaerichelle

this is the test I took..
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y2baby2-8dpo-13dpo-bfp-updates-lots-pics.html


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4388918734_b3f3949ccc_b.jpg

I dont see anything. I am thinking blood test :wacko:


----------



## molly85

OK i sawsomething faint to theleft of the control. Pass if I am seeing things.

Sorry Diane will clarify. in the vagina. couple of days this has been going on. Prior to yesterday was hoping it was the :witch:


----------



## molly85

Does your insurance cover the blood test shannon or do you have to pay if so is itmoreorlessthan waiting a fewdays to test again?


----------



## jelliebabie

is there a line on it still? I think +s last some time? Is the line pink? And still visable to u? If so, im confident for you babe! Wheres senthil? Is he home yet? X


----------



## shaerichelle

We dont have insurance. Insurance in US it ridiculous.. In maine for our family its 2k amonth. Not worth is we spend less than that in health issues. so its like 200 for a blood test. sigh


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> is there a line on it still? I think +s last some time? Is the line pink? And still visable to u? If so, im confident for you babe! Wheres senthil? Is he home yet? X

I tired to look again and I had it on a paper towel and it ruined the test:cry:

No he wont be back til 2 am:cry: I am going crazy.


----------



## molly85

In that case wait. do some fmu's $200 is alot.
Any ideas onmy weird tugging poking?


----------



## molly85

Did i not see somethingon the pinkone was i seeing lines again?


----------



## shaerichelle

where there is 4 circles from the paper towel that go diagnolly into the test?


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, ive never had anything going on in my love tunnel, but have heard of women having shooting pains in there in pregnancy x
Shannon, did the paper towel take the pink dye line away? Dam it, i need to know too! X


----------



## shaerichelle

yes :cry: it dried funky. why me.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I will go dip an opk.. when I shower in a minute. those were pretty dark for me last month


----------



## molly85

:hissy:

SHanoon I am apalled I sence you will be leaving us. I saw1 fat arse faint pink line.
2 faints that I would personally question individually but together how could you after all those ovulation questions??????

FMU see if they arestronger then blood!


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck shannon :hugs: xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

you see it Jo? Where?

Thanks girls.. Its been great to have you two here tonight.

Im not going anywhere:) I only really talk on this thread and charting and sometimes ttc after a loss. :nope: staying here:) *stomping my foot*


----------



## molly85

I'm going with the hormones on the poking/tugging. 

AmI the only one that can see them? maybe i'mjust seeing things?


----------



## shaerichelle

gonna shower bbiab. I need to relax and do a BUDGET. yuck!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I saw the blue lines. I thought I saw a pink one.. just want to know where.


Hormones can do crazy things..


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Shannon!!! Have a relaxing shower.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

am i completely off?
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

If i could use photoshop I would be dangerous


----------



## shaerichelle

that's where the pee part is... I thought I saw it not to far from control line. I am dangerous with photoshop lol


----------



## molly85

ok lets have another look. to be honest taht was my second look after u said about dots..
These tests are horrible.
Initially i thought there was something closer but cant now sowwy


----------



## jelliebabie

what i see is closer to the control line. What your seeing jo would be way too far away from the result line, i can defo see a line. Cant see colour but defo a line. But if the paper rubbed away the ink and you defo saw pink on it, id say bfp! But i know how hard it is to believe it shan till its right there in your face! See how the opk goes then do another hpt fmu. I am ever so hopefully for you babe xxx


----------



## molly85

Oh dear godI learnt to invert. I think i see something but I may be blind here
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









5.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shey

oh can I join?


----------



## molly85

initiation is seeing the line lol. Welcome!


----------



## shaerichelle

jo I need to look on my computer lol. I've got line eye.


----------



## Shey

thank you molly. haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Jo I didnt see that line lol


----------



## jelliebabie

shay of course u can join, welcome to the crazy club lol xx :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

and it is crazeee


----------



## Shey

Ok maybe one of ya'll can answer this, I have been cramping really bad all day and it's not a normal cramp i get when it's that time of the month and haven't had sex in a few years, could it be a sign of O?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I think so.


----------



## mommaof3

omg omg omg shannon I seen a line WOOOOHOOOOOO:happydance: and Jo I have been getting that funny little feeling in my lady parts on and off for about 2 weeks its really hard to explain how it feels Diane cant wait to help you symptom spot get to :sex: you need a good batch of strong swimmers bty the moldy comment cracked me up


----------



## shaerichelle

Mind you I have linitus
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jelliebabie

could defo be ov pains shay. You havent had sex in a few years! Wow, how could u last so long? Lol. When was your last period? When is your next due? How long have u been trying to concieve? X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole. me too its like pressure and then pubic bone like its splitting apart.. or expanding


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> could defo be ov pains shay. You havent had sex in a few years! Wow, how could u last so long? Lol. When was your last period? When is your next due? How long have u been trying to concieve? X

What she said :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> omg omg omg shannon I seen a line WOOOOHOOOOOO:happydance: and Jo I have been getting that funny little feeling in my lady parts on and off for about 2 weeks its really hard to explain how it feels Diane cant wait to help you symptom spot get to :sex: you need a good batch of strong swimmers bty the moldy comment cracked me up

Not sure its a bfp just yet.


----------



## mommaof3

Oh try looking at it with a flashlight it really does help:wacko:


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> could defo be ov pains shay. You havent had sex in a few years! Wow, how could u last so long? Lol. When was your last period? When is your next due? How long have u been trying to concieve? X

haha easy guys here in florida suck so i end up with a guy i've known for 5 yrs that lives in Illinois. My last period was january 29 and next sunday i will be ttc


----------



## mommaof3

I know tylenol is ok during pregnancy but does anyone know if the tylenol pm is ok to take this insomina is really getting to me


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> dont cry shannon!
> and jo, if i dont concieve this cycle i will need to be going to the doctors. Ive been having unprotected sex for over 11yrs and no pregnancies. But technically trying for what will be our 3rd month. I vowed 3months of temping etc bding at ov and if nothing then off to the docs. I just feel he will be judgemental of my ttc when overweight and a smoker! My dr is an ass and just brushed over my questioning about failure to concieve in 2001. Thats when i got diagnosed with arthritis, just before that i had bloods done to check hormone levels, and when i asked how they where, he just said fine, without even checking and saying the arthritis was more important. Ive never mentioned the ttc to him since. I know he will be Against it. Some people dont understand the need to be a mum xx

Hon your doctore sounds like an ass.. can you switch? I know its different in the UK. Hey at least you are going to quit smoking and so what about what they call overweight. Apparently I am too.:haha::nope: Do you think he just diagnosed you with arthirtis to get you to be quiet and not about the real issue? Have you had your thyroid checked?

I know a few people that have smoked marajuana in pregnancy. My niece has health problems.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> I know tylenol is ok during pregnancy but does anyone know if the tylenol pm is ok to take this insomina is really getting to me

I take valerian. its natural :)

What does the pm have in it?

I am allergic to tylenol 
and am bit of a natural freak lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Oh try looking at it with a flashlight it really does help:wacko:

LMAO I did and was thinking of you the whole time.:wacko:

holding it up to the light and all


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnight my gorgeous girlies. Shannon huni, i hope to hear of a great big bfp from u in the morning! Nicole, glad i cud give u a giggle, lol. I have a way with words! Shay, are u still there? Jo, u never know as nicole says, i think its caused by extra blood flow to that area! U cud be pg also! And hubbys fallen asleep so will need to replenish the babyjuice stocks tomorrow! Damn, oh well, still a week till the big day! Brushed my teeth before bed 
And my gums are bleeding again! Damn, if i was post ov i cuda listed it as a symptom! Now i just have to make a dentist appointment! Eeeek!
NigHt girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

you can only take regular tylenol during pregnancy


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> goodnight my gorgeous girlies. Shannon huni, i hope to hear of a great big bfp from u in the morning! Nicole, glad i cud give u a giggle, lol. I have a way with words! Shay, are u still there? Jo, u never know as nicole says, i think its caused by extra blood flow to that area! U cud be pg also! And hubbys fallen asleep so will need to replenish the babyjuice stocks tomorrow! Damn, oh well, still a week till the big day! Brushed my teeth before bed
> And my gums are bleeding again! Damn, if i was post ov i cuda listed it as a symptom! Now i just have to make a dentist appointment! Eeeek!
> NigHt girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yes jelliebabie im here


----------



## mommaof3

the only other ingredient in it besides acetamonophen is diphenhydramine hci 25mg


----------



## shaerichelle

lol.. I would go crazy .. but guys in Maine suck too lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> the only other ingredient in it besides acetamonophen is *diphenhydramine* hci 25mg

thats benadryl


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane.. i hope so tooo:)


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> the only other ingredient in it besides acetamonophen is *diphenhydramine* hci 25mg
> 
> thats benadrylClick to expand...

is that ok when your pregnant i think he told me it was last time when i had a nasty head cold maybe i should just tuff it out and wait till i see him on tuesday and ask


----------



## mommaof3

goodnight Diane maybe Hubby wouldnt mind if you wake him up in a sexy kinda way lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I bet he'd love it lol. Get your deposit.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> the only other ingredient in it besides acetamonophen is *diphenhydramine* hci 25mg
> 
> thats benadrylClick to expand...
> 
> is that ok when your pregnant i think he told me it was last time when i had a nasty head cold maybe i should just tuff it out and wait till i see him on tuesday and askClick to expand...

here is what I do when I am tired. I have insomnia. I use my heating pad..or I take an oil bath.. rub sunflower oil on me take a hot shower and its knocks me on my ass ..kinda like right now.. lol

I would tought it out.. i love my valerian.


----------



## Shey

No benadryl during pregnancy


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh try looking at it with a flashlight it really does help:wacko:
> 
> LMAO I did and was thinking of you the whole time.:wacko:
> 
> holding it up to the light and allClick to expand...

LMAO I turned mine so many different ways and looked at it so long I swear I was cross eyed by the time I took the frer the next night I would take it over to DH and turn it this way and shine the light on it and asked him at least 40 times if he could see it I was really getting agravated with him that he couldnt see it at least your hubby can see yours lol I think im gonna get something in writing from the the OB tuesday just to show to my DH :winkwink:


----------



## jelliebabie

thats good shay, i must warn u, once u join our crazy club, if u go awol we will track u down! Members are not allowed to leave! You are now officially a member! Nicole, sorry babe, hope u manage to get a sleep
Mind u, i hope i do too, got hubby beside me snoring like a pig and a cat purring away and a dog sprawled out all over the bed so im stuck on the edge! Lol. No wonder our sexlife has gone downhill. Its a passion killer with 5 pairs of eyes on u lol, and the dog cries if u put her out the room lmao!
Goodnight girls, am gonna TRY get some sleep! your in my thoughts n prayers shanny babe xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Ok well I guess thats what Ill do hopefully it doesnt last long where can I get the valerian (sp) I just took a nice long bath hopeing that would help I could barely keep my eyes open but am wide awake now I got excited when I seen that line shannon perked me right up :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Diane. Love ya babe. You might want to sleep on the couch lmao. My husband snores too. sucks.


----------



## Shey

I totally understand jellie
good night. imma go conch out myself have
to be up at 7am to get my son ready for daycare


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Ok well I guess thats what Ill do hopefully it doesnt last long where can I get the valerian (sp) I just took a nice long bath hopeing that would help I could barely keep my eyes open but am wide awake now I got excited when I seen that line shannon perked me right up :thumbup:

lmao. sorry I woke you up. I almost fell over when I saw it. I am still in disbelief its real cause they say blue lined tests are bad.. but last month I got a line on the same test. not even close to that one. this one is way more positive


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> I totally understand jellie
> good night. imma go conch out myself have
> to be up at 7am to get my son ready for daycare

I have to get mine up at 7:30 for school I understand lol


----------



## jelliebabie

i think HE should sleep on the couch! Lol, right am really going now. Goodnight ladies, and shannon, i luv ya too chick :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

well try again tomorrow you may need to wait untill evening again I seen somewhere that sometimes fmu isnt always the best with some women its either 2mu or testing later in the evening before they get there BFP but it sure looks very very good am so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> i think HE should sleep on the couch! Lol, right am really going now. Goodnight ladies, and shannon, i luv ya too chick :hugs: xxxx

Goodnight Diane mines a loud one also maybe its not insominia thats bothering me lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Oh try looking at it with a flashlight it really does help:wacko:
> 
> LMAO I did and was thinking of you the whole time.:wacko:
> 
> holding it up to the light and allClick to expand...
> 
> LMAO I turned mine so many different ways and looked at it so long I swear I was cross eyed by the time I took the frer the next night I would take it over to DH and turn it this way and shine the light on it and asked him at least 40 times if he could see it I was really getting agravated with him that he couldnt see it at least your hubby can see yours lol I think im gonna get something in writing from the the OB tuesday just to show to my DH :winkwink:Click to expand...

lmao. I was crossed eyed... My DS was running around and I was like omg is there a line no there isnt.. lol Than I thought I am going crazy my stupid chart says no.. 

I turned mine over lol. no one was here to look..like last time lol. he can see it but says I will wait til morning to know for sure. :haha:


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand jellie
> good night. imma go conch out myself have
> to be up at 7am to get my son ready for daycare
> 
> I have to get mine up at 7:30 for school I understand lolClick to expand...

Yea. this month was my son's first month of daycare and so far he likes it. he will be 2 in july.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> i think HE should sleep on the couch! Lol, right am really going now. Goodnight ladies, and shannon, i luv ya too chick :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Goodnight Diane mines a loud one also maybe its not insominia thats bothering me lolClick to expand...

lmao. I wake mine up and tell him to turn over or move away from me :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> i think HE should sleep on the couch! Lol, right am really going now. Goodnight ladies, and shannon, i luv ya too chick :hugs: xxxx

:hugs: kick them all out of the room!


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand jellie
> good night. imma go conch out myself have
> to be up at 7am to get my son ready for daycare
> 
> I have to get mine up at 7:30 for school I understand lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yea. this month was my son's first month of daycare and so far he likes it. he will be 2 in july.Click to expand...

Aww. Mine is 7. it goes by fast!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well try again tomorrow you may need to wait untill evening again I seen somewhere that sometimes fmu isnt always the best with some women its either 2mu or testing later in the evening before they get there BFP but it sure looks very very good am so excited for you :happydance:

I am going to save my pee dont you worry! Ill hide it under the cabinet lmao...


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie thank you. 

How are you feeling?

Where is Jo?


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies I'm gonna go get some sleep or try to had to let dh get to sleep first he was in the :sex: and I wasnt lol ok shannon I expect to see a BFP no iffy lines tomorrow and ill except no excuses from you missy lol Goodnight ladies cant wait to see what excitement you girls have in store for tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand jellie
> good night. imma go conch out myself have
> to be up at 7am to get my son ready for daycare
> 
> I have to get mine up at 7:30 for school I understand lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yea. this month was my son's first month of daycare and so far he likes it. he will be 2 in july.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. Mine is 7. it goes by fast!Click to expand...

I know it does. like my older niece just turned 5 this past sunday and her sister will be 4 in july.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, okay... my dh is always in the mood for :sex:

I want a BFP tomorrow too. I am gonna buy a pack of digis! lol


----------



## Shey

good luck Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I totally understand jellie
> good night. imma go conch out myself have
> to be up at 7am to get my son ready for daycare
> 
> I have to get mine up at 7:30 for school I understand lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yea. this month was my son's first month of daycare and so far he likes it. he will be 2 in july.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. Mine is 7. it goes by fast!Click to expand...
> 
> I know it does. like my older niece just turned 5 this past sunday and her sister will be 4 in july.Click to expand...

Mine are 7 and almost 6... 

Well I apparently need sleep now lol night


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> good luck Shannon

thank you:)


----------



## Shey

you're welcome and have a nice night. im off to bed too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Looks like everyone passed out! Morning ladies. Shannon, hope it's a BFP finally!

Haven't caught up yet..but welcome Shey! :D

The nausea is still sitting at the back of my throat today. Gonna be a long day lol.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie thank you.
> 
> How are you feeling?

I am doing well. I feel pretty much normal. I am trying to hold off as long as I can to test. When I do test, I want to make sure that there is no doubt.

Digis are the way to go. Go get some and *POAS*!!!! :haha: Then you won't have to hurt your eyes anymore. I hope you get your :bfp::hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Looks like everyone passed out! Morning ladies. Shannon, hope it's a BFP finally!
> 
> Haven't caught up yet..but welcome Shey! :D
> 
> The nausea is still sitting at the back of my throat today. Gonna be a long day lol.

Good morning/good night for me though:hugs::haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, Good night! :hugs:

GL when you test, Callie!!!!!

I wanna still POAS so freakin bad..just to see if the line is darker now. I know it *should* be, but seeing is believing. Wonder if I can talk DH into buying some. Hmm.

Back to bed for me..DD is off to school and I fee icky. It's wonderful tho!! 

Hey almost 400 pages for us!


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you!!! I am holding out till wednesday I think. I would be poas'sing all the time if I got a positive. I will test with a digi forst and if I get a bfp, I will test with a pink dye test, just because I want to see the lines..lol


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lmao. Ness. When are they doing it?

ha ha this afternoon at 2pm uk time eek!! Just got a sneak preview from my boss it's fine! Just have to go in and discuss it and hopefully I'll get another payrise in before I get preggo lol


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

Hope everyone is ok today?

Sorry I wasnt on last night - had an awful night trapped one of the kittens legs in the front door by accident and I was relly upset cos he was in so much pain and limping around on three legs :cry: 

it swelled up really badly -I'm an awful mommy!! 

He seems ok this morning, his back left paw is still swollen though not as much as last night and he's using his leg now and is jumping around. Going to see how he goes over the weekend but he might need an xray just to see if there is a break or anything! my poor baby Ambrose xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awww poor kitty! Those things happen though..don't be too hard on yourself :hugs: Of course you didn't mean to xo

I'm stuck at home dealing with waves of nausea lol. It's ok tho :D

I wasn't on much yesterday either, was busy with builders then sick in the evening. Seems like that's gonna be my "morning sickness" time window.


----------



## molly85

Brandy eugh MSin the eveing.

Ness reviews are horrible but essential I know.

Sorry skipped off to bed. :sex: was required.

Now ladies for girl with all :bfn:'s I have a pretty good symtom list how is beyond me:
- Tugging poking in vagina some in lower abdomin.
- boobs feel more and look huge to me. (they frequently take me by suprise)
- Sex just doesn't feel necersery
- Gagging for loo but not passining alot
- Slight constipation
- there is something fuller about my hair.
- woke up after 6 hours sleepraring to go.
- one possible positive HPT 2 days ago
- oh bleeding gums
- stuffy nose
- andwhen i get goingburp/hiccups


Hmmmwhere did they come from? I think somearevery normal for me only just noticed themall together tho


----------



## Nessicle

the signs look fab for you Jo have you tested again today with FMU?


----------



## mommaof3

Jo those symptoms look great
Brandy thats when it hits me also starts around 5pm and last till 9pm or so 
Shannon what time do you plan to test today lol
callie you are so very patient cant wait till you test 
Welocme Shey hope thats right im terrible with names 
Vanessa good luck today Im sure you will get your pay raise 

Good morning ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

jo. Those sound like signs.

another faint line.


----------



## mommaof3

I was so mad at my Dh this am wouldnt even tell him goodbye now I feel bad that I didnt I dreamed lastnight I'm not even sure where we were it wasnt our home in the dream but anyway this lady showed up claiming to be his wife showed me papers and everything in my dream he was trying to explain they were young and what have you it was so real it had me very upset with him when I got him up for work so I wasnt very nice to him the only good part about the dream is the first wife was very UGLY I really should call him and appologise but Im still kinda mad I know CRAZY but it seemed so real


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> jo. Those sound like signs.
> 
> another faint line.

Yeah Shannon maybe you will get that strong line tomorrow I forgot who told you that you would get good news on Saturday Im so excited a line is a line is a line lol and you have gotten more then one WOOOHOOO:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Faint line !!!!!!!!!! Will that convince DH to get you a blood test??


----------



## mommaof3

My BB's are hurting so bad I'm not complaing but OH MY the little stabs of pain is getting pretty bad


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes! I never had the stabbing pains (yet probably lol) but did have the super heaviness and aching. They are feeling better now though. Hope that's ok *worried*


----------



## shaerichelle

no he said wait 4 or 5 days and take another. I said the hell with that I'm getting a digi ..to his response he said you are crazy. All you girls are..name works well. Lmao. He did see this line. Got my pee on counter. Going to get another test. These lines are blue


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy Im sure its ok everyone is different I know about the worry though I have a headache and thats usually and AF sign so has me a tad worried but im sure we are both fine 

Shannon is it ok for me to be mad at your hubby today to lol


----------



## molly85

Considering the cost. waiting for bloods yes POAS to your hearts content. 
I fell liek i have a stitch this is deffinatly unfair.if it's the :witch: would she please move her butt.
Jeez anyone want to be annoyed he isdemanding tea from the bath.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo your Hubby is wanting you to bring him tea in the bath I think Ill be mad at him today also would anyone else like to add there hubby to my growing list


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Nicole - my OH has only called me once today and usually calls me 3 times by now - you can be mad at him too grr!! 

OMG shannon get a digital taken I wouldnt be able to wait!


----------



## mommaof3

He has been added to the list vanessa but only if you have no :sex: planned for today lol


----------



## molly85

Ness best uk early test brand? i know i am nuts. FRER said nopewith FMU I just don't want to believe it.
OH is out oh bath with histea but we are going out later


----------



## shaerichelle

My DS has no school we had a wind storm with a few pine needles and branches on the ground. Argh


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont like FRER.

Someone said tesco a while back Jo. Dont quote me on it though.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> jo. Those sound like signs.
> 
> another faint line.
> 
> Yeah Shannon maybe you will get that strong line tomorrow I forgot who told you that you would get good news on Saturday Im so excited a line is a line is a line lol and you have gotten more then one WOOOHOOO:happydance:Click to expand...

My sister. I am getting a digi.

Add My DH to the list for picking on me about wanting to not dump my pee. :haha: He told me I should put it in my pocketbook.


----------



## mommaof3

OMG shannon get a digital taken I wouldnt be able to wait![/QUOTE]

I really hope thats where she has ran off to and not off giving her hubby a butt chewing for not letting her go get a blood test I really dont think he understands I cant wait 4 or 5 day to find out if she is pregnant or not


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> My BB's are hurting so bad I'm not complaing but OH MY the little stabs of pain is getting pretty bad

Mine were like that with my nips bad last month and it has started again.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> OMG shannon get a digital taken I wouldnt be able to wait!

I really hope thats where she has ran off to and not off giving her hubby a butt chewing for not letting her go get a blood test I really dont think he understands I cant wait 4 or 5 day to find out if she is pregnant or not[/QUOTE]

No he doesnt! I am going to shower and get a pink line test. I have my pee under the sink:haha:

Anyone thirsty a lot! I am ,..


----------



## mommaof3

I just thought of something and I'm telling you ladies well ahead of time I will not have the pateince to wait when each of you are in labor so could you please appoint someone ahead of time to update us at least hourly on the half hour would be better though lol and I am asking nicely


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. I am having a homebirth. I will update everyone possibly.


----------



## molly85

Damn yes OH will have hislaptop playing his fav computer game so can update for me.
Just updated my tempreture etc.
It's looking like yours shannon.
I'v been thirsty but as i have beentrying tohold pee stopped drinking now i'm pouring it in to get rid of the constipation. Eugh that is soo not me


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy they will plan my csection a week before my due date I'm thinking it will be Nov. 1st last af was Jan 25th I plan on takeing my laptop to the hospital with me to get updates if you happen to go into labor early and I am willing to give each of you ladies my cell phone number since that would be the fastest way for me to get updates and those lovely first pictures any time of the night or day is fine lol 

Shannon and Jo i know your going to get a BFP also so you would be due around the time me and Brandy are and with Diane and Vanessa getting ready to O and Callie testing soon this could all get very confuseing so I'm thinking we all need code names lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Nicole - don't worry OH has lots of :sex: planned for me this weekend :D 

we can all be bump buddies!! if we all get bfp's we'll all be in first tri together!! 

Jo - Superdrug are good - they're 10miu apparently I read FRER are 12.5miu or 15miu i can't remember which. Plus superdrug are bogof's as well!


----------



## molly85

:hissy:Nooooooooooooo 
I cannot have a baby between the 28th oct and 5 nov they areour birthdays. we would have to save all year Right lets hope its just the :witch: finally visiting me and I can get my :bfp: in a couple of months.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> LMAO. I am having a homebirth. I will update everyone possibly.

POSSIBLY no hunny we cant have that if you dont think you can update us then we will have to install a camera or something lol


----------



## shaerichelle

code names lmao.

I'm still in disbelief


----------



## molly85

We have already arguedover hospitals. asi plan to work til i pop I want thehospital near work. OH wants theone near home. though both can be accessed in under 20 minutes 10 if you floor it lol.


----------



## mommaof3

well this baby will be here the end of OCT my birthday is nov26 my sons nov 28th dh dec 8th then you have christmas my mom and step daughter they are on Jan 31st my oldest son is feb2nd my daughter feb24th and thats just the imediate family seems most of our family has winter birthdays


----------



## molly85

I know.godif i am we will just have family holidays as presents.


----------



## mommaof3

well Im sure Kayla will be in the running next month also so this could be a very busy winter code names seem the best way to go lol Im gonna run and get my house cleaned up Shannon please go get a pink test before hubby throws your pee stash out lol BBIAB


----------



## shaerichelle

are you getting another test Jo? I'm as nervous as you!


----------



## shaerichelle

can we add ex husbands to the list? If so put mine on a permanent add lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, so we're all mad at the men today..I'm totally in! lol

Shannon, I'm so excited for you to test again. I trust the pink lines way more than the blue..Fx'd infinitely for you, of course :D

Jo, you too..fx'd bigtime. 

Nicole lol, will try to update you! This baby is due Nov 1st, but will prob be here before that..My DD was due June 20th and had her on the 12th. 

I just had cookies and milk and totally regretting it now. UGH


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> LMAO. I am having a homebirth. I will update everyone possibly.
> 
> POSSIBLY no hunny we cant have that if you dont think you can update us then we will have to install a camera or something lolClick to expand...

lol live on webcam?


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ok, so we're all mad at the men today..I'm totally in! lol
> 
> Shannon, I'm so excited for you to test again. I trust the pink lines way more than the blue..Fx'd infinitely for you, of course :D
> 
> Jo, you too..fx'd bigtime.
> 
> Nicole lol, will try to update you! This baby is due Nov 1st, but will prob be here before that..My DD was due June 20th and had her on the 12th.
> 
> I just had cookies and milk and totally regretting it now. UGH

I dont trust any lol

slow down on the eating.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well Im sure Kayla will be in the running next month also so this could be a very busy winter code names seem the best way to go lol Im gonna run and get my house cleaned up Shannon please go get a pink test before hubby throws your pee stash out lol BBIAB

lol at 10 am I will run out and you will all know by 10:30:haha::cry::baby: :wacko:


----------



## Shey

I wanted a homebirth but couldn't cause I have a heart murmur. So I had my son at the hospital. I ended up having a c-section. but that was almost 2 yrs ago.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so we're all mad at the men today..I'm totally in! lol
> 
> Shannon, I'm so excited for you to test again. I trust the pink lines way more than the blue..Fx'd infinitely for you, of course :D
> 
> Jo, you too..fx'd bigtime.
> 
> Nicole lol, will try to update you! This baby is due Nov 1st, but will prob be here before that..My DD was due June 20th and had her on the 12th.
> 
> I just had cookies and milk and totally regretting it now. UGH
> 
> I dont trust any lol
> 
> slow down on the eating.Click to expand...


I've slowed way way down already :( Only had some toast this morning...was doing some housework and I got SUPER hungry. It's 4:30, so had some cookies n milk cuz it sounded good. Yuck. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> I wanted a homebirth but couldn't cause I have a heart murmur. So I had my son at the hospital. I ended up having a c-section. but that was almost 2 yrs ago.

I refused a c-section pushed for 4 long long super long hours lol


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so we're all mad at the men today..I'm totally in! lol
> 
> Shannon, I'm so excited for you to test again. I trust the pink lines way more than the blue..Fx'd infinitely for you, of course :D
> 
> Jo, you too..fx'd bigtime.
> 
> Nicole lol, will try to update you! This baby is due Nov 1st, but will prob be here before that..My DD was due June 20th and had her on the 12th.
> 
> I just had cookies and milk and totally regretting it now. UGH
> 
> I dont trust any lol
> 
> slow down on the eating.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've slowed way way down already :( Only had some toast this morning...was doing some housework and I got SUPER hungry. It's 4:30, so had some cookies n milk cuz it sounded good. Yuck. lolClick to expand...

Milk..is yuck lol especially in heat.. Housework.. I should do that lol. 

Im super hungry all the time now:haha::wacko:


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I wanted a homebirth but couldn't cause I have a heart murmur. So I had my son at the hospital. I ended up having a c-section. but that was almost 2 yrs ago.
> 
> I refused a c-section pushed for 4 long long super long hours lolClick to expand...

damn. Well for me I wasn't dilating. they induced me and i still stayed at 3cm and his head was too big to fit through my small pelvic area so that's why i had the c-section.


----------



## jelliebabie

goodmorning/afternoon ladies! Shannon, when will we knw uk time? Lol. Fxd babe.
Nicole, i think u shud phne hubs and say sorry! It was kinda mean but i totally understand it cos ive had dreams of hubby cheating etc and been in a bad mood all day punishing him for it!
How do they put up with us? Ness, have u ovd yet? Are u ready for the bding marathon at the weekend! We are all rooting for u! And jo, u sound pg too! Asdas own make tests are 15mui and are less than four quid a pack of 2! Go get em! Have just finished crying at the winter olympic skating. So happy for the canadian who got bronze. Her mum will be so proud xx


----------



## shaerichelle

40 mins. Diane


----------



## Shey

Hey morning jellie!


----------



## jelliebabie

happy 400 pages ladies!! We can sure babble on lol.
Oh and ness, so sorry to hear bout poor ambrose! I hope its just swollen. Kittens seem very flexible! When my cat had her kittens and they where about 4 wks old i sat on the bed and hubby said stand up cos he heard something! Lifted up the duvet and there was a poor little black kitten choking! Talk about feeling guilty! He was fine though after a few mins. If hubby wasnt there i wud have killed him!

Xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

morning shey! And hurry up shan! Grrr how can u keep us waiting so long??? Oh, drive carefully tho babe xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 400!!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yes..gogogogogogogoooo


----------



## Shey

haha yay shannon. lol! woot woot next sunday is my day to ttc Im so excited!


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao girls.. DH is selling a foosball table and helping load then I am going. cant take DS he is having a 7 yr old emotional day lol

:wohoo: 400 pages!


----------



## Shey

401 now lol


----------



## Nixilix

Hey ladies. 

Any plans for the weekend :)


----------



## shaerichelle

lvg now ds is thrown fit


----------



## jelliebabie

tell him to hurry his ass up n load that table, then HE can give u the money for the tests! Xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning ladies... OMG I have read like 15 pages ... lol Its been super crazy around here.... I here someone got a :happydance: Great news Mommaof3.... :hugs: I love ur pup... sooo cute.... I'm holding out for a smashed faced one... hehehe OHH and October is a good month.... Another Libra will be born.... Yay... and yeah my X's birthday is on Oct. 5th.... hehehe

Brandy hope the nausea is better :) Remember to relax and take it easy this week... 

Shannon, I did officially go cross eyed... I did see a faint line too... Ur on your way to a BFP!! Finally, its been a long hard road, but its paying off now... all the Bd'ing did the trick... lol
:dust: :dust: :dust: 
Congrats... now test with FMU "fresh" FMU in a day or two... I want to see a blinger of 2 lines... Yay...

Diane your cracking me up, moldy... errr Time for some fresh ones.... your on your way :)
and the red hair is a sign of luck and prosperity.. ;) my friend told me that I was gonna have a red head baby hehehe.... Your gonna be a Great mommy... :hugs:
Nessicle, sorry to hear about the kitty, accidents happen... I KNOW what your doing this weekend... hehehe Get the eggy girlie....

Jo, I had that nudgy feeling when I was pregnant, I'm telling you with all the signs and symptoms you are... Can't wait to hear the good news, sorry to hear about the dodgy other test... Its coming hun.... Hang in there :)
Calliebaby... OMG you have definately have more patience then I ever would... to hold off till Weds... your a trooper... Looks like where going to have alot of BFP's this month... Sooo excited for you all.... :happydance: 

Welcome Shey, its crazy around here, symptom spotter haven... hehehe

Heck everyone is gonna be already pregnant and I'll still be tryin to work on it... Dammit, I wish Mr. Right shows up quick so I can start hehehe... I'll be shocked when I can finally post of my soon to be good news... I seen my psychic friend last night... The X is in alot of hot water... drinking and driving, court issues and big fines, loses job and he's gonna be knocking at my door... Pfft... See ya.... I'm not looking back... I feel more confident everyday... Neptune is gonna kick his arse for what he did to me... you'll see...

Sorry its so long, I had to tell everyone Hi... hehehe


----------



## jelliebabie

hey rachel, gonna practice some babydancing @ the wkend and also got to go to the stables tomorrow. Might actually make a point of riding! Havent rode for months! My horse will feel the extra weight! Lmao xx


----------



## Shey

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :
> 
> Welcome Shey, its crazy around here, symptom spotter haven... hehehe

Thank you for the welcome. I can tell but that's ok everyone has babyfever. haha!


----------



## dottiemad79

hi there girls ive been lurking aorund your post for a while now just reading all your storys and i must say some of you have been on a rollercoast of emtions, im now in the tww af is due some time next wk between the 2nd and the 6th march, ive been ttc since june 09 after comning off the depo injection me and dh want to add another baby to our family making us complete, i ha ve a dd whos 10 nrly 11 and he has a dd whos 10 and she lives with us full time after her mum walked out on her when she 18mths old, then we have a ds whos 3 from both of us, after coming off the depo my afs returned staright away and have been roughly every 25-28days, this is the first month i have been temping so im trying to get the hang of it, i was on the depo when i was 16 had it for 2 yrs and came off about 6mths before i had my daughter then went back on it again when she was born and was on it for nrly 6 yrs then fell pg after about 6mths again but mc then fell straight away with our son, with neither off them was i ttc so this time round its been very fustrating as im not getting much luck.

thanks donna


----------



## shaerichelle

so far no line on pink and the digital gave me an error. argh


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim did you see one on the FRER?

I am going nuts girls. this isnt fair.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kimmie
Glad to see your hanging around, soon we will all be congratulating u on ur bfp, u and richard! Glad ur ex has whats coming to him, how i so believe in karma! U are way too good for him! Better to be alone than with an ass like him, but i know u now have the strenght to kick him into touch when he comes knocking on ur door! U r no longer the doormat he thinks u are! U go girl! He wont realise just what he had till he knows hes lost it for good! I still see a march baby for you! I really feel thats when she will be born, yes, i see a girl. That would mean concieving in may or june? I hope that doesnt seem too far away. Itll be worth the wait to have ur daughter with the right man! Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome donna :hugs:
I really hope uve caught ur eggie this month and can complete your family. Sounds like ttc has started to make u crazy so u wil fit is very well round here xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Dh says he can see a very faint line on the pink one except its not pink.


----------



## Wantabean

Guys that took flaming ages to read!!! 
Yeah Shannon I def seen a line!
You can add mine to the list. I am no longer getting married in May:growlmad::nope:
Phoned my mother dearest to let her know the 'good' news and she went crazy becuase her an my dad are going on holiday in july so now Garry is refusing to marry me!! grrrr :growlmad: I now I have to wait till september. Wouldn't have minded if i hadn't got so excited! 

Jo i am convinced you are pregnant!

Nessie I stand on my puppy all the time lol young animals tend to be sturdier than they look.

You guys are all gona get your :bfp: and ill be stuck in the ttc forum :( 
xxxx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi jellie thanks yeah it has made me crazy each month every time af arrives i get depressed about it and its the rest of the family that suffers, im so hoping and praying that this month we have caught the eggy, but my hopes are fading fast, its so fustrating trying every month and getting the same result :cry:


----------



## Wantabean

hi donna :wave: 
you guys wrote another pag while i was doing last post lol
ibbiab need to go food shopping :cry: 
xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4389429483_76285bcf1a_b.jpg

all tests first one is from last night


https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2782/4390196728_203fc5ae6b_b.jpg

inverted. I cant get a great invert lol


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon :hugs:
Donna :hugs:
Kirstie :hugs:

Kirstie men can be so mean! Hope u sort someThing out!
Donna i feel ur pain babe, but hang in there, u will get ur bfp!
Shanny babe, did the line come up in the time frame? Can u post a photo? What test was it? Remember those digis are less sensitive too. Still have high hopes for you babe, luv ya x


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I wanted a homebirth but couldn't cause I have a heart murmur. So I had my son at the hospital. I ended up having a c-section. but that was almost 2 yrs ago.
> 
> I refused a c-section pushed for 4 long long super long hours lolClick to expand...
> 
> damn. Well for me I wasn't dilating. they induced me and i still stayed at 3cm and his head was too big to fit through my small pelvic area so that's why i had the c-section.Click to expand...

I was induced too and slowly dialating. I had a 9lber lol. I am a tiny thang. I cant remember the pain of that only the pushing.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> happy 400 pages ladies!! We can sure babble on lol.
> Oh and ness, so sorry to hear bout poor ambrose! I hope its just swollen. Kittens seem very flexible! When my cat had her kittens and they where about 4 wks old i sat on the bed and hubby said stand up cos he heard something! Lifted up the duvet and there was a poor little black kitten choking! Talk about feeling guilty! He was fine though after a few mins. If hubby wasnt there i wud have killed him!
> 
> Xxx

Hi Diane! 

aww ha ha poor little thing! I just felt horrible - OH has been home and called me at work said Ambrose is still limping :cry: I'm the worst mother!! 

Haven't had my LH surge on opks yet - testing 12pm, 3pm and 7pm daily since CD11 - expecting surge tomorrow afternoon so FX! even if I don't see it on an opk though we're :sex: every day til CD18 so pretty sure if there's a n eggy it will be caught!


----------



## Shey

Ok so the motrin I took last night didn't work. pout! Im still cramping.


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, whats liver Qi?
I really hope this is it for you, but also dont want to get ur hopes up cos if they get crashed thats worst than ever thinking u r pg babe. Im not gonna scream bfp till i see a proper colour line, but it cud well be the start of a bfp! I am only saying this cos i care babe and dont want any depressing dissapointment! I am so hopeful for u tho babe :hugs: xx


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I wanted a homebirth but couldn't cause I have a heart murmur. So I had my son at the hospital. I ended up having a c-section. but that was almost 2 yrs ago.
> 
> I refused a c-section pushed for 4 long long super long hours lolClick to expand...
> 
> damn. Well for me I wasn't dilating. they induced me and i still stayed at 3cm and his head was too big to fit through my small pelvic area so that's why i had the c-section.Click to expand...
> 
> I was induced too and slowly dialating. I had a 9lber lol. I am a tiny thang. I cant remember the pain of that only the pushing.Click to expand...

I was overweight before i got pregnant with my son and gained 32 pounds during my whole pregnancy and he was 8lbs but compared to my pelvic area his head was too big to fit through it.


----------



## dottiemad79

hi wannaabean, oh jellie i so hope so, at the min i feel so low as 3 of my brothers gfs are pg and they dont even want to be :cry: and i feel so jeluious when i see women with bumps i just want to run away and hide, its so hard as everyone says it will happen sit back and relax but its not that easy :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

hi dottiemad79!

I'm Ness welcome to the forum!

Aww I know what you mean and everyone seems pregnant at the moment!! My friend announced to me on Val's day that she was 12 weeks pregnant - the day I got my damn period ugh!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Welcome Donna.. TTC is such a rollercoaster ride.. I have a son who is 7 & DH has daughters that are 10 & 12. This is our first baby together.. and its taking way to long. So you have a busy household too?

Kirstie- Sorry for him being an ass, guys dont get that girls feelings are hurt so easy. hugs..

Kim... I hope you meet mr right soon! Sounds like you have great PMA..everytime you are on here you sound stronger and stronger..

Diane.. Riding your horse sounds like fun! I bet you will enjoy it. 

Ness.. Sorry about AMbrose.. How is he feeling... Spoil him with some treats I bet he will perk right up.

Brandy.. how is the naseua this morning or afternoon there lol..

Nicole.. where did you go? Miss cheerleader lol


----------



## jelliebabie

aww donna its deffo not easy and there are so many preggie woman about, some girls even get preggers the 1st time they have sex! So it can be proper frustrating for us who try all the tricks in the book! But I am confident its just a case of keep ttc for u and u will defo get there babe. U may already have! Any symptoms?
And ness, ur not a bad mum! Accidents happen babe and thats all it was, am sure ambrose will be fine but a trip to the vets may be in order, hope u can afford it!
Can u see any disfigurement in his claw bones? Or anything other than a little swelling? Where is the swelling? I wud try and take to the vets if u can, put ur mind at ease!
Big hugs to u both xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I just told DH I am not pregnant this isnt fair.. and with my new temp today I am not sure it will ever happen. I am an emotional mess today

Liver Qi is responsible for all transformations in the body, including ovulation, and for ensuring the smooth flow of emotions and Qi.

The Liver channel runs from the inner legs through the external genital region, the uterus, and up to the chest and breasts. The meridian associated with the Liver's paired organ, the Gallbladder, courses from the lower body up the sides of the abdomen and chest, and around the side of the head including the area behind the eyes and the temporal region.


The Liver is important in reproduction largely because of its role in menstruation. During the premenstrual period the Liver shifts the Blood flow from other body parts to the Uterus. Right before menstruation, when the Liver is busy directing the body to menstruate, it has a tendency to neglect its other functions of keeping the Qi and emotions flowing smoothly. As a result, the emotions are no longer able to flow freely, and depression, anger, sadness, weepiness, or any combination is experienced. There may be headaches, breast pain, cramps, and a wide variety of other physical and emotional symptoms. Blockage in the Liver system is a most eloquent description of why pre-menstrual tension and its associated symptoms occur. At this time any Liver obstruction will cause Qi and blood to "back up" or stagnate. If the channels remain blocked, the flow of energy to the Uterus will be impeded, and then the menses are associated with pain and cramping.
Liver imbalances that cause energetic obstructions can confine the energy of this important system to a very small space. As the laws of physics tell us, this creates a large amount of heat, and heat rises. Since the associated Gallbladder meridian is higher than the Liver meridian, this pathologic heat ascends up the Gallbladder meridian and can cause premenstrual migraine headaches. (In fact, migraines were once referred to as "the megrims," or bouts of biliousness, a disease associated with the gallbladder.) When diagnosing patterns that are preventing conception, it is absolutely essential to assess where there are blockages in the Liver and Gallbladder.


----------



## dottiemad79

hi ness and shaerichelle, 
yeah shaerichelle it is busy wot with the girls and them being so close in age as well they are always arguing and thinking they are teenagers, we also have loads of animals that i have to tend to aswell so its never stopping for me, 
ness i feel for you as ive got loads of friends on facebook that have just announced that they are pg and its like a big slap in the face and uyou say congratuations but you just wanna say bitch sorry about the language


----------



## Shey

Shannon im sure you will get a BFP really soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey... I am having doubts... Especially after losing the baby last month.


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry to hear that shannon. your time will come


----------



## dottiemad79

ive been trying not to symptom spot but its so hard, my symptoms are: really gassy both burping and windy, my jordans as i call them are so heavy, sore and seems like ive gone up about 2 br sizes ( not that dh is complaining lol), feel really sicky, my temps have been high, tired but then going to bed early and not sleeping, bloated, wanting to eat but when i make something i cant ace it but have to due to being diabetic (type 1 insulin dependent), a pulling tugging sensation in my belly but im not holding out much hold, we have :dance: on the right days i hope but not to sure :wacko:


----------



## Shey

Aww dottie! wish you good luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## shaerichelle

GL Donna. How long have you been trying. Your chart looks great!


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> Aww sorry to hear that shannon. your time will come

Yah not feeling it. 

Im signing off for a while girls I am in tears. Ugh


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> And ness, ur not a bad mum! Accidents happen babe and thats all it was, am sure ambrose will be fine but a trip to the vets may be in order, hope u can afford it!
> Can u see any disfigurement in his claw bones? Or anything other than a little swelling? Where is the swelling? I wud try and take to the vets if u can, put ur mind at ease!
> Big hugs to u both xx

I know it was an accident and OH kept saying that to me - he had to comfort me I was sobbing like a baby lol - but it was still my fault :( 

I've got insurance but it takes about a month to claim back and supposed to be booking in my next driving test (want to get passed before I have a baby and failed once last year) Just could really do without it this month but if he's in pain then I'll obviously take him....

Last night he was flinching his leg away when I tried to feel it, he was very guarded with it but today he's not, it's still swollen but not as much as last night and he's jumping up on the counter tops (which drives me mad lol) and playing with Dexter his brother, he let me gently stroke it this morning and didnt flinch his leg away

So we're just going to see how he is over the weekend. I know cats have a very high pain tolerance and often hide pain well. I think he might need an xray if the swelling doesnt go down completely or if he's still not walking 100%

he's moving his toes/claws fine and lifting his leg up in the air to clean his bum etc


----------



## dottiemad79

hi shannon we have been ttc since june 09 but getting now where, this is the first month of temping, went to doctors about it and she said if nothing but the end of march then she will refer us to the hospital coz back in oct 08 i was in bad stomach pains for about 3 wks and it turned out to be that i had an appendietis and they told me that i had cysts on my ovaries that were bleeding but when my gp looked they wasnt on my ovaries they were in my fallopion tubes instead and when i get my af i always get bad cramps and pains in my left where they cysts were


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that shannon. your time will come
> 
> Yah not feeling it.
> 
> Im signing off for a while girls I am in tears. UghClick to expand...

:cry: :hugs: 

Shannon darling xxxxxx loves xxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Aww Shannon Im sorry. ~HUGS~


----------



## jelliebabie

wow shannon, that was facinating if not a little too much for my little confused brain, but cud explain alot for u babe? Gives u something to work on? Can accupuncture cure it? X


----------



## Nessicle

dottiemad79 said:


> hi ness and shaerichelle,
> yeah shaerichelle it is busy wot with the girls and them being so close in age as well they are always arguing and thinking they are teenagers, we also have loads of animals that i have to tend to aswell so its never stopping for me,
> ness i feel for you as ive got loads of friends on facebook that have just announced that they are pg and its like a big slap in the face and uyou say congratuations but you just wanna say bitch sorry about the language

yeah - even if you love the person and want to be happy it's like they already hve 2 kids I want one! To be fair only cycle 2 ttc for me so I can hardly moan!


----------



## mommaof3

My you ladies are a talkative bunch today lol Ill never catch up 
Shannon you will get your BFP im convinced its still to early for a full blown line and I heard somewhere that the pink dye test dont give good results for everyone I myself am not a fan of the blue dye test they just never worked good for me tell your hubby that I SAID YOU NEED A BLOOD TEST ASAP 

I had company and was just itching to get back here 

Hello Donna sorry if I got your name wrong I just scanned the 100 or so pages you guys racked up while I was gone cant believe I missed the 400 mark 


Hello everyone Kim, Diane, vanessa sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## Shey

Anyone have any ideas on wat to take for cramps and these are not monthly cycle cramps i took motrin and that didn't help


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon babe whats wrong I must have missed something


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hi kimmie
> Glad to see your hanging around, soon we will all be congratulating u on ur bfp, u and richard! Glad ur ex has whats coming to him, how i so believe in karma! U are way too good for him! Better to be alone than with an ass like him, but i know u now have the strenght to kick him into touch when he comes knocking on ur door! U r no longer the doormat he thinks u are! U go girl! He wont realise just what he had till he knows hes lost it for good! I still see a march baby for you! I really feel thats when she will be born, yes, i see a girl. That would mean concieving in may or june? I hope that doesnt seem too far away. Itll be worth the wait to have ur daughter with the right man! Xx


Ahhh I just got goosebumps reading this, your such an amazing and wonderful person Diane.. Your time is so close, I feel it... I wish the best for you :hugs:

Yeah he's a arse and definately don't deserve me, he's gonna be shocked when I tell him to leave or I'll have the cops take him away.. I'm done.. he's burned me too many times... I'm so excited for my future now... Gloria told me that same time... lol A girl... awww... that would be awesome... I'm hangin in there.... I just get so happy to hear good news of you ladies getting your BFP's I know mine will come in time too.... I feel like sometimes I'm talking to myself on here but you always have been there for support and I CANNOT Thank you enough... Your kind words and encouragement goes a long way... Good things will come to those who wait... :hugs:

and Karma... oh yeah its coming... Neptune is in full force... :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> Anyone have any ideas on wat to take for cramps and these are not monthly cycle cramps i took motrin and that didn't help

Hi I don't know wat motrin is as I'm from England but what about paracetamol??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

dottiemad79 said:


> hi jellie thanks yeah it has made me crazy each month every time af arrives i get depressed about it and its the rest of the family that suffers, im so hoping and praying that this month we have caught the eggy, but my hopes are fading fast, its so fustrating trying every month and getting the same result :cry:

Welcome aboard to the madness... lol I feel for you been there done that. Don't lose hope, your time will come... I know its frustrating but its gonna happen soon ;)

:dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

wow donna it sounds really promising for u babe! Fxd!
And ness! You clean his bum?!? Lmao! do u put a nappy on him too? Lmao.
Yes just see how things go over the weekend. Fxd hes ok and him crying in pain doesnt disturb ur perfeCtly timed bding over the weekend! Fxd that eggy gets sperminated! Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww kimmie babe, glad ur feeling better and have hope, thats all u need cos it IS gonna happen for you :hugs:
donna, could it be constipation cramps? Thats very common in early pg! If so extra fibre!
Shannon :hugs:

Seems like :hugs: is the only symbol ive learnt! X


----------



## jelliebabie

and hello again nicole! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm okay girls. Just depressed. Enjoying the pain in my uterus at the moment


----------



## mommaof3

why in the heck do pickles have to come in glass jar's why not cans or plastic containers something a little easier to open Ive spent the last 10 min trying to get the darn lid off and if I ever do they are going into something else besides this glass jar GRRRRRRR


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girlies be back in a bit, off to make a chicken curry! They say the best way to a mans heart is thru his stomach and i need to get rid of those mouldy swimmers tonight lol.
Sometimes i think the best way to a mans 
Heart is thru his stomach, but with a knife lol, kiddin of course. Chillies are an aphrodisiac so gauranteed a hot night lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> why in the heck do pickles have to come in glass jar's why not cans or plastic containers something a little easier to open Ive spent the last 10 min trying to get the darn lid off and if I ever do they are going into something else besides this glass jar GRRRRRRR

YEP She's Definately Pregnant... hehehe


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> I'm okay girls. Just depressed. Enjoying the pain in my uterus at the moment

Hey hun I thought you got another faint line what did I miss and what pain


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, stab the metal lid with a sharp knife to release the air and it shud be easier to open! Wow, those cravings must be kicking in! Xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> ok girlies be back in a bit, off to make a chicken curry! They say the best way to a mans heart is thru his stomach and i need to get rid of those mouldy swimmers tonight lol.
> Sometimes i think the best way to a mans
> Heart is thru his stomach, but with a knife lol, kiddin of course. Chillies are an aphrodisiac so gauranteed a hot night lol x

MMMM I'm hungry now... lol Diane you crack me up mouldy swimmers... hehehe Yep a way to a mans heart is through his stomach alright.. 
So get cooking and get :sex: :sex: :sex: all nite.... catch the eggy... :)

Thanks again Diane... now add me to your friends hehehe.... I did that like a month ago... hehehe Luv ya babes... You Rawk!!


----------



## mommaof3

Yummy Diane chicken sounds very good I am doing my best to get hubby to take me to get some hot wings tonight Ive never had curry but it sounds really good


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ok girlies be back in a bit, off to make a chicken curry! They say the best way to a mans heart is thru his stomach and i need to get rid of those mouldy swimmers tonight lol.
> Sometimes i think the best way to a mans
> Heart is thru his stomach, but with a knife lol, kiddin of course. Chillies are an aphrodisiac so gauranteed a hot night lol x

OMG LOL...


I am having chicken curry for lunch.

Have lots of :sex:


----------



## mommaof3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> why in the heck do pickles have to come in glass jar's why not cans or plastic containers something a little easier to open Ive spent the last 10 min trying to get the darn lid off and if I ever do they are going into something else besides this glass jar GRRRRRRR
> 
> YEP She's Definately Pregnant... heheheClick to expand...

Lol me and paisley eat bread and butter pickles all the time damn jar


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MMMMM HOT WINGS are my Favorite.... Going to Hooters tonight.. Yummy I can't wait!

Well I've got to get busy, I'm going to my gf's for the weekend... Hope to hear some more good news... have a great weekend ladies.. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww kimmie babe, glad ur feeling better and have hope, thats all u need cos it IS gonna happen for you :hugs:
> donna, could it be constipation cramps? Thats very common in early pg! If so extra fibre!
> Shannon :hugs:
> 
> Seems like :hugs: is the only symbol ive learnt! X

: sex : :sex:
: rofl : :rofl:
: happydance : :happydance:
: wohoo : :wohoo:
: growlmad : :growlmad:
: nope : :nope:
: cry : :cry:
: haha : :haha:

half the time I am on my cell phone... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

nicole I slam the jar on the counter

DH showed me how to pop the lid with a butter knife right on the side :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

well Id like to slam it all right i just gave up and ate some pineapple instead lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well Id like to slam it all right i just gave up and ate some pineapple instead lol

lol try the butter knife to the side underneath the lid and then it pops.


----------



## mommaof3

well I have lost interest in the pickles seem the only thing that sounds good to me now is chicken curry and I have never even tasted it before but it seriously has my mouth watering guess I need to find a recipe for chicken curry


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well I have lost interest in the pickles seem the only thing that sounds good to me now is chicken curry and I have never even tasted it before but it seriously has my mouth watering guess I need to find a recipe for chicken curry

Oh let me find you one. We cook it here all the time.. its easy:)


----------



## mommaof3

ok thanks


----------



## shaerichelle

We do something like this..https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Easy-Chicken-Curry/Detail.aspx

and we use chicken thighs and take the skin off. We also cook rice to go with it and dice up tomato and put it in it after the chicken has cooked for a few minutes


----------



## mommaof3

Oh wow that does sound really good I think thats what we will have for dinner tomorrow night THANKS Shannon


----------



## mommaof3

Im gonna get off here for a few its Micky Mouse time and girls please try to not add another hundred pages while I'm gone lol bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Enjoy dinner, Your welcome.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Chicken curry..I had that a couple nights ago. 

No food sounds good to me, ughh. I'm SO thirsty tho, yet when I drink, I feel bloated and full and sick lol.

Shannon, did you test again? I've missed so much!

Hi to everyone! :D


----------



## jelliebabie

hi brandy!
Shannon thanks so much for the new smilie codes i will be using them more often! Hehe. :sex: :rolf: 
Nicole, u have NEVER had curry??? Omg! Didnt Think there was anyone who had never had it! I use a whole chopped up chicken skin off, the bone adds flavour so just watch out for the bones! Lol, or just add thighs as shannon says xx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and kim, sorry i havent accepted ur friend request, my mobile phone doesnt allow me to accept pending requests, sorry to anyone else who has tried adding me, once i get to a pc i will add u all

Diane xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hadn't ever had curry until I met DH..he introduced me to the wonderful world of nummy curries!

There's a movie on tv right now..with a pregnant teenager..it made me cry.


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmn need to practice with the smilies, at least i got the :sex: one now lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy, the hormones make u all soppy. I dont need pg hormones to make me soppy, was nearly crying just watching the soaps last nite x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to go take a shower..need to wash this hair of mine!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jelliebabie said:


> brandy, the hormones make u all soppy. I dont need pg hormones to make me soppy, was nearly crying just watching the soaps last nite x

lol! Yeah..I've been super emotional


----------



## shaerichelle

I hate being emotional. Hugs brandy


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy :hugs: at least u have a very good excuse for being emotional :baby: x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol diane. :sex: one will be ur fav.

brandy you are thirsty too? I can't stop drinking water. There was no line I could see on the pink test. The dig gave me a damn error. The blue was a faint this am. 

I currently feel exhausted nasueated and pain my uterus and back :cry:


----------



## molly85

He all I'm back.
Did yet another test and nothing.
Another friend just told me their pregnant I am actually going to cry.
Shopping was filled with babies.

BLOody Depo/thyroid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry jo. :hugs:

I'm crying again myself.


----------



## molly85

I know we'r just into the second month but requiring medication topossibly concieve just makes me feel so down you ladies are allowed as many :bfp:'s as you like you understand. peoplein the real world just dnt want to hear your trying and that your body is not responding as it should.

Shannon have you sen the lastests twist on my chart?
Ness how did the review go?
Kirstie you ok?


----------



## Nessicle

Diane, yeah lol I wish we could put nappies on the kittens ha ha would stop them dragging shite through the house on my cream carpet lol! 

Opks are getting darker and my nipples are very sore so ov is here yay!!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ ness

Hugs to shannon and jo. Hold tight girls, ur time will come xx


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I know we'r just into the second month but requiring medication topossibly concieve just makes me feel so down you ladies are allowed as many :bfp:'s as you like you understand. peoplein the real world just dnt want to hear your trying and that your body is not responding as it should.
> 
> Shannon have you sen the lastests twist on my chart?
> Ness how did the review go?
> Kirstie you ok?

oh NO looks like my chart.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Ness awesome :sex: :sex:

Thanks Diane..

I was just crying and hubby started picking on me. He said stop crying and hormonize. And now he says hes gonna trademark it.. then he says the tagline will be ..your wife cant stop crying hormonize.

I am blubbering at silly things,


----------



## molly85

waaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
So tierd allready another night tomorrow. Why doesthe cold make the nipples hurt so much more.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Jo. I wear padded bras in the winter lol. I cant handle cold nips.

Looks like you and I are having a rough time.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Back from the shower..Hiya Jo!

Sorry you guys are having a rough time :( Big big :hugs: to you.

I really wish I could help!

Gosh I am starving right now. Have only had toast, cookies n milk (lol) and then a few fries today. How can I be hungry AND nauseated at the same time..what the heck!

Hormonize would be funny any other time than you crying, dearest. He's still on our "do not like" list! *pout*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rawr, double post


----------



## shaerichelle

yup. Was cryn cause he was gone last night_ will b tonight and all day tomorrow.

how was your shower?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shower was ok..I'm a bit down tonight. Can't stop thinking about my family back home and all that I'm missing with them..and all they're missing with me. It sucks :(

But I have a wonderful home here, loving family and now beanie..I need to cheer up.


----------



## molly85

its padded . a vest and a jumper and i'm in doors. soooo cold


----------



## molly85

brandy we went for buffet if u pegged your nose it should have filled u


----------



## shaerichelle

fell asleep. Have headache. Woke up have headache. Listening to saben cry all day is driving me mad. I'm so sad


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon my babe :hugs: dont be sad. Have u had a daily dose of :sex: just incase ur oving?? Feel so bad you are having all these symptoms and emotions! Hope theres a huge big bfp at the end of it! X


----------



## Nixilix

jelliebabie - love your picture!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Rachel.

Diane. No :sex: prob won't have any til sunday. Dh seems to be to busy. I'm not having o pain. Lots of pain near uterus. I'm frustrated all I csn do is cry. Dh can be added to the shit list. He diesnt seem to care.


----------



## Nixilix

Well xbox and rugby has over taken my tv so oh is added to that shit list!! (although i dont technically mind rugby!)


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish I had cable. I get bored when he leaves. I have no friends here. People don't understand fibro so I gave up.


----------



## shaerichelle

xbox gets annoying I bet.. As much as listening to foosball.


----------



## Nixilix

My friend just had twins. two little boys. they are tiny. saw them this week and makes me want it morrrrreeeee.

Aww shannon, sending hugs all the way to you hun. We are all here for you


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> xbox gets annoying I bet.. As much as listening to foosball.

yip - and he has just had his bday and guess what my mother got him... an xbox game. a really boring one too!! :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

my ex chose computer games over me.. Guess at least dh doesn't like them.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks rachel for the kind photo comment xx
Shannon im sure he does care, they just dont understand us emotional creatures!! But big hugs babe, u know we are all here for u and always will be xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and it looks like :sex: might be out the window! Hubbys friend and his wife turned up and 2 mins later my brother and his friend! So we have unexpected visitors and i actually look so ignorant sitting here on my phone lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you girls. Someday I'll stop being emotional. Wondering if this is going on it's way to a mc if I am.. I think I'm giving ttc another two months and I'm done. Was basically told with accupuncture.. It could be monthes before anything. Which frustrates me more..

rachel one of my buddies from high school. She had her baby monday. Her son is same age as me.. She's 6 months older than me..she got preggo right off the pill..


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> oh, and it looks like :sex: might be out the window! Hubbys friend and his wife turned up and 2 mins later my brother and his friend! So we have unexpected visitors and i actually look so ignorant sitting here on my phone lol xx

lol. I hate when people do that. So much for getting the mold out.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Man...DH didn't take the hint at all...I wanted :sex: and he went to do another poker shift. Damnit lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ shannon. Hmmnn got rid of the friend and his wife now just two to go. I will demouldify my babymaking boulders lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Move them on out. The people not moldy spermies.


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy.. Get urself all sexy and walk into the room see if it turns his head.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> wow shannon, that was facinating if not a little too much for my little confused brain, but cud explain alot for u babe? Gives u something to work on? Can accupuncture cure it? X

I think Shannon may have been diagnosed with "Liver Qi Stagnation" (feel free to correct me if I am wrong). Liver qi stagnation is a chinese diagnosis. That would explain why the chart is jagged like it is (it is showing the stagnate blood). Liver qi stagnation can also be responsible for sore breasts and painful cramps along with emotional issues such as irritability and crying. If Liver qi is stagnate, the blood can't flow smoothly and a period may be absent. Acupuncture helps to regulate the meridians in the body and help promote smooth flow of qi and balance the body. Basically, the yin and yang theory. If yin is out of balance with yang, make a correction and even them out again (sort of like a pendulum). 
Shannon- Don't give up. Your time will happen and you are taking the right steps to get there. Everyone responds differently to acupuncture. Did your acupuncturist prescribe any herbs to take? That could be helpful.:hugs:

I have just read 17 pages to catch up. Yikes.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey brandy you can :sex: after the poker shift. Hubbies gotta make extra money for the new baby xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Shannon darling you seem so so down I wish there was something I could say or do to help! Wish I could just pop over for a cup of tea - as they say over in Blighty 'a cup of tea solves everything!' :hugs:

OH is discussing Lost with his best friend at the moment lol they are such geeks! they've been on the phone longer than me and OH are ever on the phone ha ha 

need to drag him upstairs for :sex:!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaahaha got rid of the 2 boys as well lol, i will get rid of the oap swimmers! Will chill on here for a bit then seduct hubby before he falls asleep xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> brandy.. Get urself all sexy and walk into the room see if it turns his head.

Nah, not in the mood anymore lol. Just wanna sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep now. :sleep:

Goodnight ladies. Will talk to you tomorrow! xoxo

:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I posted a huge post and you guys all wrote in a half page before I was done. LOL.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's ok Jellie! I will attack him tomorrow maybe :D

Way too exhausted now.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Callie! I know...it's always so busy when I'm ready for bed..darn the time difference!


----------



## shaerichelle

go diane :happydance: no moldies for you. 

17 pages holy crap. That is correct callie... She said she doesn't give herbs right away. She said one lady got pregnant after 7 weeks and she was shocked how early that was.. I'm thinking that's not fast enough for me. She did say I responded remarkably. Just frustrated.. 

lol ness.. Men. Senhtil can talk on the phone but sabens dad can talk for hours..still tome. Lol


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> I posted a huge post and you guys all wrote in a half page before I was done. LOL.

ha ha yeah the girls work fast in here don't they :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> go diane :happydance: no moldies for you.
> 
> 17 pages holy crap. That is correct callie... She said she doesn't give herbs right away. She said one lady got pregnant after 7 weeks and she was shocked how early that was.. I'm thinking that's not fast enough for me. She did say I responded remarkably. Just frustrated..

I knew someone that got pregnant after 2 cycles with herbs and acupuncture. It can and does happen.


----------



## shaerichelle

night brandy.

I'm drivn now


----------



## shaerichelle

2 cycles. To long 6 months already


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie thanks for expanding on that. So could that explain alot for u shannon? All the symptoms, emotions etc? Geeze, how would u know that was preventing u from concieving if you where just attending A regular doctor?? Just goes to show u!
Ness have fun :sex:

Yip i WILL be getting rid of the moldies. Should be oving in a weekish so need to keep em fresh! Started temping vaginally yesterday and the temps seem much more steady, they where so erratic before. Yesterday 36.54 and today 36.51 where as before they could be 35.3 one day and 36.2 the next. So should get a better looking chart now. Will get that number thing shannon once ive ovd so u can View it x


----------



## calliebaby

You should post it now :thumbup:...I'd be curious to see if we can guess your ovulation based off of your temps.


----------



## calliebaby

I just did an overlay of my last two cycles on ff from the point of ovulation and my cycles are so similar. It looks good so far, but it looked like this last time as well and we all know how that went. I found out today that my best friend o'd on the same day as me and she is ttc right now as well. We are due to test on the same day. I really hope we both catch our eggies this month. We have dreamed of being pregnant together one day since we were 11. It is crazy how we have completely synced up on our cycles considering mine was so crazy and hers was so normal.


----------



## jelliebabie

callie ive only got a few temps down cos i never got my basal thermometer till cd3 or 4 i think, so first 2temps are oral and 2nd two are vaginally, so will defo try and add my chart soon. Its kinda hard on a mobIle phone instead of pc! Callie i so hope uve caught that eggie. It wud be cool if u and ur friend where pg at the same time!


----------



## jelliebabie

callie ive only got a few temps down cos i never got my basal thermometer till cd3 or 4 i think, so first 2temps are oral and 2nd two are vaginally, so will defo try and add my chart soon. Its kinda hard on a mobIle phone instead of pc! Callie i so hope uve caught that eggie. It wud be cool if u and ur friend where pg at the same time!


----------



## jelliebabie

woopsie double post!
Hmmm calling the old swimmers mouldies has kinda made me think i dont want them swimming about inside me! Tmi, sorry. Incase i get an infection or something lol. I know it aint possible but maybe i shud get hubby to do some diy removal of them just incase! Lol x


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> woopsie double post!
> Hmmm calling the old swimmers mouldies has kinda made me think i dont want them swimming about inside me! Tmi, sorry. Incase i get an infection or something lol. I know it aint possible but maybe i shud get hubby to do some diy removal of them just incase! Lol x

:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

where has everyone gone???? Callie, i have a special way with words x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol diane.

callie explains alot. So I'll take the digi tom but expect it to be negative. She said some people it takes a while for the qi to come to the surface but mine did on almost all the needles. I keep getting a date of june 16 I will find out I am..so far away


----------



## shaerichelle

was driving saben to his dads..

annoyed with dh he's pissy cuz I don't feel good. And he wants to do something.


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, I love it when the qi comes up quickly...so rewarding...it's good to be "needle sensitive". I bet you will react well.


----------



## calliebaby

Everyone did disappear.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so.. :)

dh is in a bitter mood gonna b a fun night


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe set up a date night in the house? Order take away, get a movie and enjoy each other.


----------



## shaerichelle

no point. He's beyond mad. He says I'm an emotional mess. I basically ruined his friday night. He has stresses and wanted to get out of house. And now he's just gonna get drunk and pass out. Thing is. I geared myself up to go out.. Put clothes in wash n all. 

I am very depressd.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> no point. He's beyond mad. He says I'm an emotional mess. I basically ruined his friday night. He has stresses and wanted to get out of house. And now he's just gonna get drunk and pass out. Thing is. I geared myself up to go out.. Put clothes in wash n all.
> 
> I am very depressd.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Is it too late to go out then?


----------



## shaerichelle

oh nope we aren't going anywhere. It's my fault cause of my health. I'm just gonna take my sleeping pill get a shower n go to bed


----------



## calliebaby

It's not your fault if you aren't feeling well. For better or worse in sickness and health and all that, right?


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you.


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon babe :hugs:
Men can be asses. Urs is defo on the list! Hey why go out when u can have a night in with us girlies on here?
You will be mamma to baby number 2 so try not to fret. Does sethil not understand ur health problems? Or is it just too much for him to take? Can u try talking to him then maybe have some make up :sex: ? X


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, you are doing well at restraining yourself from poas! Any more symptoms to list? How long u been ttc callie? Sorry if ive already asked that! X


----------



## mommaof3

Ok Shannon I have officaly moved your hubby to a list of his own tonight men are very insensitive at times and dont even seem to realize what an ASS they are being :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

he's on the top and remains there forever. I'd rsther be single than deal with this tbh. I know have a migraine.. I was willing to go out. I was feeling much better..but I've basically been told that no matter what I do it won't compare to the foosball he was going to play tonight. Makeup sex hell no. I'm so turned off right now. I'm gonna sleep in my sons bed if he comes upstairs. I just think he understands this in his way only and doesn't listen to what I say.. And that is gonna break us apart. Fri nights are hard for me. I've gone out the last 3 with him. Anyways I'm sitting here cryn and about to barf.


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree with callie. In sickness and in health and all that! 
He is very stressed himself though. Maybe cos of the cut down on :sex:
See how i like that smilie now :wink:


----------



## calliebaby

Unofficially since october/november and officially for two months. I have decided not to test because I have one digi left and I want to make it count. Also, I hate seeing bfn's. 
I have had very intermittent cramping the last couple of days, bad gas at night to where my stomach is rumbling and acid reflux at night for 2 nights which is making me nauseous. Honestly, it feels as if af is on her way, the way that I am having cramps.


----------



## mommaof3

well I finally got my hot wings and ate way to many I had the celery and cajun fries ate before we got home I have the feeling im gonna be the size of shannons new house by the time this baby is born I take hungry spells especially in late afternoon and just cant get food off my mind EVERYTHING looks and sounds good


----------



## calliebaby

I just made popcorn and poured hot sauce to dip it in.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

awwww shannon babe, please dont be sad. You will feel much better soon! He will realise what an ass hes been and make it up to you! Or else he will have all us crazy chicks doing voodoo on him lol x


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> Or else he will have all us crazy chicks doing voodoo on him lol x

:haha::haha:


----------



## mommaof3

shannon hunny maybe its just because you to are together way to much Im glad my hubby is a home body I dont like to go out alot Id rather be at home with a movie and some HOTWINGS lol maybe you should suggest he have a guys night out to blow off some steam with his friends and you can just relax and take it easy it might help both of your stress levels


----------



## shaerichelle

: winkwink :

he got sex for 14 days in a row. Some of thise were 2 times a day. I consider his ass lucky. Today is the first day.

nicole. tyes they are VERY much so.

callie sounds promising. Af cramps are a sign


----------



## calliebaby

I do like how pretty my chart looks this month.:thumbup: Such an improvement from my 120 day cycle.


----------



## mommaof3

ewwww voodoo that sounds fun get nasty with shannon and we will give you a nice little pin brick to the butt buddy


----------



## mommaof3

calliebaby said:


> I do like how pretty my chart looks this month.:thumbup: Such an improvement from my 120 day cycle.

I dont know about the chart thing but your symptoms sound good the gurgling tummy and gas have you had the burping hiccups yet


----------



## shaerichelle

he has monday nights out. Thursday nights for a self learning seminar. I don't like going out much case people suck.

you guys are making me hungry. Maybe I'll make myself a batch of chicken wings tomorrow.. Since I will be alone.


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, it does sound very promising with all those symptoms i will be surprised if you dont get a :bfp: i could bet on it! I understand about waiting, those bfn are a kick in the teeth! Do you have any other kiddies? Or will this be your 1st? X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> awwww shannon babe, please dont be sad. You will feel much better soon! He will realise what an ass hes been and make it up to you! Or else he will have all us crazy chicks doing voodoo on him lol x

he never makes it up to me. He will have to this time. Cause I aint putting outvoodoo :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

fingers crossed callie.


flipping uterus pains.. I wish they'd go away.


----------



## mommaof3

yes shannon have some chicken wings they seem to be my new comfort food could he be feeling like the ttc is somehow is fault maybe that could be the cause of some of his moods he knows you want it so bad maybe he feels quilty on some level


----------



## mommaof3

it really is to bad we all dont live close to each other we could sit around have some pizza and complain about our men and maybe make a couple voodoo dolls :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> I do like how pretty my chart looks this month.:thumbup: Such an improvement from my 120 day cycle.
> 
> I dont know about the chart thing but your symptoms sound good the gurgling tummy and gas have you had the burping hiccups yetClick to expand...

I had it with the acid reflux last night and it went into my mouth and left a bad taste. I probably shouldn't be eating popcorn and hot wing sauce right now..:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> callie, it does sound very promising with all those symptoms i will be surprised if you dont get a :bfp: i could bet on it! I understand about waiting, those bfn are a kick in the teeth! Do you have any other kiddies? Or will this be your 1st? X

This would be my first!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I know ..I wish we did. ..

no he's just being selfish.. All I wanted was to spend some time together. Besides him working and me doing school. He said he was stressd about work and the class he is taking. First I've ever heard him say that. Honestly wish he didn't believe stress kike my ex :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

burp hiccup and acid reflux. I had all that...yuck..makes you wanna gag.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> burp hiccup and acid reflux. I had all that...yuck..makes you wanna gag.

Yeah. I almost puked last night. Yuck.:sick:


----------



## shaerichelle

I had that a few nights ago took my acid reflux all natural stuff..


----------



## shaerichelle

dh said I'm so emotional cause my hormones are outta wack. Pisses me off.


----------



## shaerichelle

in times like these I miss being able to call my dad and talk to him. Can't believe he has been gone for 6 years.


----------



## calliebaby

I hate it when men try to analyze female hormones. It's like when you have a male obgyn and he tries to tell you how your periods should feel....how would he know?


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> in times like these I miss being able to call my dad and talk to him. Can't believe he has been gone for 6 years.

:hugs::friends:


----------



## shaerichelle

am I talking to myself. I do that a lot in real life.


----------



## calliebaby

Did everyone disappear again?


----------



## calliebaby

I'm here..you are getting my posts...right?


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree callie. I am gonna search on the internet about men pms..he has it every week.

thanks for the hugs. I should post some pictures of him. He was 44..truck driver. Got in hid truck started it up and died instantly of a heart attack.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I am all at once


----------



## calliebaby

That's so young. I am so sorry.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes very. My son just turned a year. He was always there no matter what. He didn't care what it took. My life has been hell since.


----------



## calliebaby

Your husband sounds like a good man. He seems to take care of you and love you. I can't all be hell. Men have their moments as well as women. I think it is best to let everyone calm down and be by themselves for a bit and talk again when everyone has a clearer head. You and your husband love each other and I think a true testament to that is when you can overcome the bad times. 
Remember, we are all here for you as well. You can always pm any of us when you need to talk to someone.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

you all left me. Guess I'll shower take my valerian and go to sleep.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm still here.


----------



## mommaof3

im still here something about the site is acting funny tonight


----------



## shaerichelle

aww thank you callie :hugs: he can be the meanest person I know. I've never met anyone that mean. He can argue and argue..


----------



## calliebaby

It booted me earlier and it took me about 5 minutes to get my computer working again.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm on my phone so I can't tell ..


----------



## jelliebabie

aww callie, ur 1st! I really hope this is it for you and i have a good feeling it is! Fxd and everything else crossed too!
Interesting theory nicole on shans hubby being an ass, cud it be the reason shan? All this talk of food is making me hungry, and just had to lol @ your comment nicole @ being the size of shannons new house! Have happy thoughts shannon, just think of that double living room and that should make u smile! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

we are chatting to much it can't handle it


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> aww thank you callie :hugs: he can be the meanest person I know. I've never met anyone that mean. He can argue and argue..

I don't handle arguments very well...I am too sensitive. I can take anything personally.


----------



## mommaof3

shannon I feel so bad for you tonight:hugs: tomorrow is a new day and your hubby does love you maybe he is just as confused about what your going through as you are take a deep breath and try to relax you will get your bfp hun and im so sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> we are chatting to much it can't handle it

:haha:

I know. Almost 30 pages today I think.


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> shannon I feel so bad for you tonight:hugs: tomorrow is a new day and your hubby does love you maybe he is just as confused about what your going through as you are take a deep breath and try to relax you will get your bfp hun and im so sorry to hear about your dad

I was thinking that too.


----------



## mommaof3

yes I can see it now my butt will be the size of shannons double living room spring better get here soon so I can get out and plant some flowers and take some long walks but were under a winter storm watch again for tonight im worried i wont be able to get out of the driveway to see the dr tuesday


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> yes I can see it now my butt will be the size of shannons double living room

:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, we are ALL here for you babe! Dont think for a minute ur talking to yourself, theres plenty of seats on your rollercoaster and we are all aboard for the ride :hugs: and im sure senthil does love you. You will both have your little :baby: soon. I promise xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna get off here its about bath time for my little man Shannon hunny take care hopefully things will be better after a good night sleep 

Diane good luck getting you some fresh swimmers to replace the moldy ones lol 

Callie is there anyway to talk you into testing early tomorrow perhaps wednesday is really to far away 

vanessa have a good weekend hope you catch that egg 

goodnight my crazy ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> yes I can see it now my *butt will be the size of shannons double living room *spring better get here soon so I can get out and plant some flowers and take some long walks but were under a winter storm watch again for tonight im worried i wont be able to get out of the driveway to see the dr tuesday


:rofl:

I am already told I have a big arse lol

we have 70mph winds and rains last night


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, my butts already the size of that double living room! Lol. Hmmn maybe id better not squash *cough* i meant ride my horse tomorrow x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon, we are ALL here for you babe! Dont think for a minute ur talking to yourself, theres plenty of seats on your rollercoaster and we are all aboard for the ride :hugs: and im sure senthil does love you. You will both have your little :baby: soon. I promise xxxx

thank you Diane babe. Its definitely a rollercoaster..:wacko:
:flower:

I just talked with him. I think I hope lol he feels like a pos for making assumptions.. he asked me if I still wanted to go out after. I said hell no...


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> nicole, my butts already the size of that double living room! Lol. Hmmn maybe id better not squash *cough* i meant ride my horse tomorrow x

lol ..

Diane you arent big.. stop it!!:growlmad:


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Callie is there anyway to talk you into testing early tomorrow perhaps wednesday is really to far away
> goodnight my crazy ladies

I am holding strong. I don't want there to be any doubt when I test.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> shannon, we are ALL here for you babe! Dont think for a minute ur talking to yourself, theres plenty of seats on your rollercoaster and we are all aboard for the ride :hugs: and im sure senthil does love you. You will both have your little :baby: soon. I promise xxxx
> 
> thank you Diane babe. Its definitely a rollercoaster..:wacko:
> :flower:
> 
> I just talked with him. I think I hope lol he feels like a pos for making assumptions.. he asked me if I still wanted to go out after. I said hell no...Click to expand...

You should go out and have some fun...you deserve it.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you callie :hugs: he can be the meanest person I know. I've never met anyone that mean. He can argue and argue..
> 
> I don't handle arguments very well...I am too sensitive. I can take anything personally.Click to expand...

Yah I used to not handle them very well.. But arguing with Senthil is different. its like arguing with myself lol


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> aww thank you callie :hugs: he can be the meanest person I know. I've never met anyone that mean. He can argue and argue..
> 
> I don't handle arguments very well...I am too sensitive. I can take anything personally.Click to expand...
> 
> Yah I used to not handle them very well.. But arguing with Senthil is different. its like arguing with myself lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> shannon, we are ALL here for you babe! Dont think for a minute ur talking to yourself, theres plenty of seats on your rollercoaster and we are all aboard for the ride :hugs: and im sure senthil does love you. You will both have your little :baby: soon. I promise xxxx
> 
> thank you Diane babe. Its definitely a rollercoaster..:wacko:
> :flower:
> 
> I just talked with him. I think I hope lol he feels like a pos for making assumptions.. he asked me if I still wanted to go out after. I said hell no...Click to expand...
> 
> You should go out and have some fun...you deserve it.Click to expand...

Yah I will tomorrow with shopping:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, he feels like a pos?? Whats that? A prick on a stick? Lmao! 
Glad ur talking! Maybe u are both too similar and both just as stubborn lol x
Goodnite nicole. X


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Callie is there anyway to talk you into testing early tomorrow perhaps wednesday is really to far away
> goodnight my crazy ladies
> 
> I am holding strong. I don't want there to be any doubt when I test.Click to expand...

Good idea. kinda like my testing


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon, he feels like a pos?? Whats that? A prick on a stick? Lmao!
> Glad ur talking! Maybe u are both too similar and both just as stubborn lol x
> Goodnite nicole. X

Piece of shit..

he just asked if I wanted to watch a movie I said nope.:growlmad: Its not gonna be easy this time.:nope: Im really hurt.


----------



## shaerichelle

put this on facebook for hubby
I realize sometimes in life people don't get what I go through. But please don't make your own assumption. Just ask.. How are you doing?... thats all our shitty night is about


----------



## shaerichelle

aww well thanks girls guess you are gone. Im getting off of here


----------



## calliebaby

I hope your night gets better....I am so sleepy. I may just go to bed soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Callie.

G night girls sleeping here in a min..


----------



## jelliebabie

is everyone gone? :sad:


----------



## jelliebabie

how do u do a sad smilie?
:sad: ??


----------



## Shey

Im here Jellie.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm still here. Need to stay awake longer to keep on my regular schedule. 
: cry : for sad but with the colons closer.


----------



## Shey

Hi Callie
name is Sheena but ya can call me Shey


----------



## shaerichelle

: - ( is sad ..dh n I talkn.

g nite ladies
:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie! :cry: ?
Hubbys fallen asleep, so no :sex: :cry:
Oh well, still another week till :baby: making :sex: aint i getting all cocky with the smilies lol x


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> Hi Callie
> name is Sheena but ya can call me Shey

Hi. Nice to meet you.:hi:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> thanks callie! :cry: ?
> Hubbys fallen asleep, so no :sex: :cry:
> Oh well, still another week till :baby: making :sex: aint i getting all cocky with the smilies lol x

:haha:


----------



## Shey

Nice to meet ya too callie


----------



## jelliebabie

hello shay. Hows things with u? Goodnight shannon, glad u n hubs r talking! I knew hed try n make it up to you, we can put our voodoo dolls back in the cupboard. We can give them accupuncure another time!
Xxx


----------



## Shey

Hey Jellie
things are aight. still cramping. the motrin i took last night did not help.


----------



## jelliebabie

are you on cd3 shay? X


----------



## jelliebabie

have u tried a hot watet bottle shay? I find heat helps when i have cramps xx hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnight girls. Tomorrow is another day closer to a bfp! Sleep well my lovelies, sweet :baby: dreams xxx


----------



## Shey

yea im on cd3 i don't have hotwaterbottle. the heating pad is in my parents' room and my son is in there sleeping.


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies :wave: 
sorry haven't been on feel so crappy today. think my pma was just evaporating pma lol. anyone got any spare? 
man i am so low :cry:
xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

(bridget jones style singing and dancing) ALL BY MYSELF I DONT WANA BE ALL BY MYSELF ANYMORE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

i am so lonely :cry: where are you guys?


----------



## Nessicle

morning guys!!! 

PMA to you and dust :dust:

So sorry I wasnt on last night Shannon - haven't been on much these past couple of nights with :sex: as ov is happening! 

:hugs: can't believe your DH has been so mean to you xxx


----------



## molly85

Hey all I'm here. 
Shannon big hugs. Senthil will get there woman are complicated and scare the hell out of men.
Diane that isnot abig butt.
Nicole food is gooood.
Kirstie smile girl you'll geta sticky soon, you have a wedding to plan.
Callie yoursoo brave waiting to test.
Brandy hope yourkeeping the food down today.

To everyone elsehello and how are you?


----------



## molly85

Ness sooo sorry i forgot you how was your review?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha don't worry Jo :hugs: I knew you said hi to me too!! 

yeah it went well not as good as I'd hoped but plenty to work on this year till I get up the duff and sod them all cos I'll be going on maternity leave for a year ha ha


----------



## molly85

lol. I hate those things it'slike report time at school.
I'm on nights again.already up and awake and just found out my OH's stepgrndads broken his hip so his dad can't come up to stay as planned but OH won't go downfor just a few dys he wants 5 days. Idnt geton exactly well and they dn't like you showering everyday which makes me just feel gross.
Hey shannon I see you lurking


----------



## shaerichelle

morning Jo. My exes family was like that no showers for a week. Took me a while but he showered everyday.

took a test digi not pregnant..

I'm awake to damnearly this is my sleep in day


----------



## shaerichelle

ness what's a fita?


----------



## Nessicle

eh Shannon?! Can't understand bfn's for you maybe it's still too early, maybe you have a shy beanie in there? 

I've done my second opk at 12pm (uk time) and it's positive :wohoo:!!!!Got my LH surge!!! Makes sense as had a temp rise this morning too although I took it a little later than usual as I always do on a weekend! 

gona :sex: twice today, once tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday and pretty sure we'll catch that eggy! Got my conceive+ and softcups at the ready!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> ness what's a fita?

where've I put that honey??


----------



## molly85

Looks like a dyslexic fiat


----------



## shaerichelle

there is another faint line. I give up


----------



## shaerichelle

fifa I mean lol to early to read on fb.


----------



## molly85

CBdigis aremeanttobe 50mui normal POAS's are 25mui


----------



## molly85

fifa some thing to dowith football. Fifa worldcup?or the computer games?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> CBdigis aremeanttobe 50mui normal POAS's are 25mui

that is right jo but this last line is the faintest of all. So wonder how long hcg can be in system


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> fifa some thing to dowith football. Fifa worldcup?or the computer games?

got it in one Jo - damn Playstation game lol! Mark shouted at me when I walked in front of the telly to get to the cats - anyone would think I'd bloody caused him pain!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh I hate video games. I have a wii but its for the kids or my wii fit.
I am anti video and computer games.


----------



## molly85

I am sooo angry at my OH. As before he wants to go down for nearly a week they were horrible to me before. I suggested 3 nights and that i drive.
HIs father really doesn'tcarenevercomes up to see himor his brother and his step mum is worse.
They ridicule his possibly autistic brother who is actually very nice.
he only ever saw them for 2 hours every other weekendand shows absoloutly no intrest in themunlesshe needssome helpwith some thing.
My OH thinks thesun shines out of him andwould rather be with hi than me.He won't stand up formy values to themand will just eat anything thats put before him even if its something he hates. He has no idea what a dad is. his step dad is much more of a dad even tho he's a bit pants with his own kids he does atleast make some effort.
OH won'ttalk to me when I point out the obvious.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah men dont like hearing oftheir downfalls. OH sounds to nice and wants to be there but its a hard decision for him. 5 days is way to long.


----------



## Nessicle

aww Jo that sucks honey OH's can be sooo selfish sometimes!! That's really sad about his possibly autistic brother - my auntie has severe downsyndrome and the thought of someome taking the piss or being horrible to her makes me upset so know how you feel


----------



## molly85

I am really defensive of my BIL because he talks to me and has become more social since we met because I give homtim and know what he's into.
Iwant4 -5 weekends down there. 5 days withmy own mother would kill me


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill be back on in a bt. Jo. GL with OH I hope you dont have to go for 5 days. I could do only one with my own mom lol


----------



## molly85

I'll be left at home to work. Yay.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies

Just got home..been hanging at MILs all day. I'm glad to be home..I hate feeling so exhausted at someone elses house...feels like I'm being rude in not talking much and all that. Anyway, how is everyone?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, at least you wont have to deal with the stuff there..

Brandy, I am just doing and thats about it. I am trying to move and motivate its not working.


----------



## molly85

Pee'd off but OH is responcible so want to stop dwelling on it but can't


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eek, sounds like our men are still in the dog house. Mine too..he's annoying me with every single thing he does...lol. Sigh.

Sorry Shan, I wish I could help you. I saw you had another faint line..gah, what a tease!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes mine stays in the dog house. I am giving up on the tests and that I am pregnant.


----------



## molly85

:hugs: shannon
I don't want them to think me rude. He would happily let me be upset and hysterical but wouldn't think to tell his dad the truth.
That I can't stand the food and and that i need to shower daily, my hair greases up so quick so i may as well shower if have to clean it


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks jo :hugs:

men hate confrintation. They rather just not deal with it


----------



## jelliebabie

hello there ladies!
Shanny babe am sorry the pma has gone. Did u and senthil not make it up then?
:hugs:
Jo huni, u just need to put ur foot down, tell Him 3 days or he goes on his own! Its not fair to expect you to feel uncomfortable. So at least 3days is a compromise, but its never a good idea critisising parents as the ohs defensive guard comes up.
Its only natural, its there parents after all.
Kirstie! Had to lol @ your bridget jones statement! Hope ur feeling better babe :hugs:
Hi brandy :wave:
I had to get hubby up from the couch at 4am to get him to bed, yip, hed fallen asleep! Went to bed and omg! Talk about snoring like a pig! Kept digging him hard in the back telling him not to snore to which i goT the response, im not snoring, in an angry tone! So me, the quilt and the dog vacated to the couch! Couldnt sleep all night, started to feel so sad. The night 
Before i dreamt i was at my exes parents house and i cudnt stop thinking about it all. Now u girls will probs hate me when i tell u this, but i had an abortion when i was 17, i didnt want to, have always regretted it and i was 20wks pg at the time! How evil am i? :cry: my ex now has kids and i just want to scream how much i hate him. A couple of years after the termination he came into where i worked and said with a daft grin on his face, im gonna be a dad! U tried to pretend i was happy for him but really just wanted to boot him in the balls!
I will never forgive myself for what i did. Or him. He wouldnt even admit to his dad or mine that the baby was his! What a coward! But would promise me the world!
It was when my dad met his for the 1st time and i started sobbing hysterically to him, tell them, tell them u want to marry me and keep the baby?! That he turned round in front of my own dad and said no!
My dad begged me not to have the baby, said it wud ruin my life. I said if i didnt have it, it would ruin my life anyway! I had never seen my dad cry, even when his brother died.
He is such a strong man, and it hurt me to see him so sad.
Anyway, not his fault. Mine. Im the one who signed the papers :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Diane babe. I had one when I was 17 too. I dont know how far along I was. guessing less the 2 months. Its one of the hardest things I have ever done. My dad was the best and stood behind whatever decision I made.

I have gotten mostly used to DHs snoring that.. I just can sleep through it.
Made up? Hardly.. he just likes to forget about things and go on his merry way! He left at 7 30 this am..by the time he was on the road he said sorry lol

PMA is gone. long gone


----------



## Nessicle

Diane as if we would hate you for telling us something so private!! 

Situations arise that can't be helped and if you didnt have the support you needed it's probably worked out for the best. It takes great courage to do something like that and I bet you were so devastated afterwards xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree without the support its so hard. The guy I was with actually gave me the money for it.. at the time my dads insurance covered it .. but what hurt me most too is two months later he had someone else pregnant! So I understand totally Diane.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness 
GL catching the eggy!


----------



## Nessicle

hugs to you too shannon :hugs:

It sounds awful to say but it's probably a good thing those little ones didnt have to born to men who obviously couldnt keep it in their pants or take responsibility for the baby when it happens. It's always the woman who has to deal with the aftermath of having an abortion and its like it never happened to the man


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness
> GL catching the eggy!

thanks sweetie!! we've :sex: this morning and plan to when we get home from a romantic meal tonight! Tomorrow night and Monday night and we should have it covered!! 

miss out Tuesday and then sex on Wednesday just for one last extra shot - so to speak lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> hugs to you too shannon :hugs:
> 
> It sounds awful to say but it's probably a good thing those little ones didnt have to born to men who obviously couldnt keep it in their pants or take responsibility for the baby when it happens. It's always the woman who has to deal with the aftermath of having an abortion and its like it never happened to the man

Thank you.

I am glad now that I didnt but its hard. He beat me up on my 18th birthday. 10 days after I had it. I had to put a restraining order on his ass.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ness
> GL catching the eggy!
> 
> thanks sweetie!! we've :sex: this morning and plan to when we get home from a romantic meal tonight! Tomorrow night and Monday night and we should have it covered!!
> 
> miss out Tuesday and then sex on Wednesday just for one last extra shot - so to speak lolClick to expand...

lol.. shot.

We call it a deposit! 

Sounds like you just might catch the eggy. I am going on day 2 without :sex: cant say I like it to much lol


----------



## shaerichelle

going shopping. but I will check while I am out and respond.

:hugs: Diane.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls for your support :hugs:
I dont think i deserve it though. That baby would have 12 in january! Have been desperate for a baby ever since. I even Got back with the asshole after the abortion and we tried for a baby. I prayed i would get pg the first month and i did! I was so happy! I had a mc at about 8 or 9 wks though and he told me hed prayed to god id lose it! It was at that point i knew it was over :cry: he used to hit me too shannon anD i know im much better off without him but i met imran straight after that and still no :baby: :cry:
Hey ness, hows ambrose today? X


----------



## Wantabean

So who does have kids already and who doesnt?
Diane we all make mistakes when we are you young but it will happen for you! Is the snow away in glasgow yet?

How are all you ladies?

xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie babe!
Wow, u are 1 hot chick and if he dont marry u hes a fool! :hugs:
Yes the snow is away but ive gotta go up and do my horse whos in eastkilbride, so there will defo still be snow up there!
Hows stirling? Hows things going with your man? X


----------



## jelliebabie

where has everyone gone? :cry:


----------



## Wantabean

Well have kinda forgiven him lol He appeared in from work with a HUGE box of thorntons chocs and massive bunch of flowers to apologise. Normally you need to spell these things out to him lol 
I think he is a fool for marrying me as i am completely bonkers lol
Went wedding dress trying on today wi my mama and found the dress i wabt. Garry promised to buy me my dress next week so pretty excited lol how you all doing?
xx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi sorry not been on much today had to go and do some shopping with dh and then to my mums for her 50th and the family was there 
just to make matters wosre my youngest brother has now announced that his gf is pregnant again with her 3rd and his 4th wot gets me is that he doesnt want to know his oldest one and im so angry about that but my mum hasnt said anything about them having anohter one and my sister is so far up all our brothers backsides so just so 2faced but im the one htats not allowed to have anymore sorry to seem so down i just dont know wot to do anymore i just want to block my family out of my life as they are such hypictros(sorry about the spelling), 
im feeling so out this month as my temps dropped this morning and i feel so deflated about it 
i will catch up later on all the posts


----------



## Wantabean

dottiemad79 said:


> hi sorry not been on much today had to go and do some shopping with dh and then to my mums for her 50th and the family was there
> just to make matters wosre my youngest brother has now announced that his gf is pregnant again with her 3rd and his 4th wot gets me is that he doesnt want to know his oldest one and im so angry about that but my mum hasnt said anything about them having anohter one and my sister is so far up all our brothers backsides so just so 2faced but im the one htats not allowed to have anymore sorry to seem so down i just dont know wot to do anymore i just want to block my family out of my life as they are such hypictros(sorry about the spelling),
> im feeling so out this month as my temps dropped this morning and i feel so deflated about it
> i will catch up later on all the posts

Yeah families can be so wrapped up in themselves and they refuse to see that not everyone is happy and in pain!
Dont worry if this isnt your month then there is always next. I know it doesnt really help but i just take it one day at a time, its how i deal with it, and it only means our babies will be loved and more special to us because we waited so long for them. 
keep smiling chick :hugs:
xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs to you donna 
And kirstie am so glad hes owing things up to u and u have found ur perfect dress! Aww, am so happy for u! Send some of those thorntons my way lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane.. I love spending money lol. Got me some rings.. I'm always here for you babe.

dottie.. I know all to well bout family. Mosy of mine are self centered. :hugs:

kirstie.. Awesome on the dress. I purchased mine on ebay. Men..it takes them a while.

would you know got some ovary twinges and of course no sex for 2 days.. Maybe I'll get lucky n o with fresh :spermy: lol : spermy : I'm on my phone.. One more place to shop.


----------



## Wantabean

Hahaha you can have them all, I hate chocs but not point lol
going for my tea but will be back soon
love love 
xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon :hugs: luv ya babe xx

Enjoy ur tea kirstie x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jeez yall talk a lot..I can't keep up when I leave for a couple of hrs lol :D


----------



## Wantabean

mmmmm......sausages!!! lol
at my mamas so had ice cream 2 :)
Yeah they do talk a lot lol
Everyone had a good day? 
SO how many kids does everyone have?
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had an ok day :D Spent a lot of it just being lazy...I need to snap out of that fast! We have lots of work to do..we're having builders here soon and making lots of changes to our house. It's exciting yet exhausting. 

This is my 2nd..My DD is 10 yrs old. She's sitting next to me right now playing Nintendo DS. She had an accident earlier while we were walking the dog..she was running with him and ran past a pole....only the dog went to the other side of it..so she slammed her head into the pole :( She's ok though..just a nasty headache and a small cut. I'm keeping an eye on her. Being a nurse comes in handy sometimes. :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls!

I am back from having shopping therapy. 

Kirstie, I have a son with my ex husband he is 7. and My DH has two daughters who and 10 & 12. We dont get to see them enough. I miss them lots when they are not here. Wish they would just move in!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ouch Brandy that must hurt her!

I am wishing I would not have wore a bra. Stupid things hurt my back.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah it really sucked..she was running ahead of me and DH so we ran to her


----------



## shaerichelle

I hate when kids get hurt almost makes me wanna cry. My dsd was sick with sinus infection. I was so upset no one gave her stuff to relieve the pain. I was pumping her with remedies.. by the time she went home sunday her mucus was clear and she could breathe. poor thing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww, you did good then! :D

I am SO bloated right now..omg. Gas is just rumbling like crazy inside there haha :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

thankfully I havent had much gas the past few days. It hurts... do you have cumin and fennel?


----------



## shaerichelle

and dont get me started on their mom :growlmad:

:-=

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Wantabean

ahhh i lost my post!! 
I would love a child. Starting to think it will never happen. I am only 21 and now I am gona have to have help just to keep a sticky bean :cry:

Shannon that must really suck not seeing them! How was your retail therapy?
Peacelovebaby sorry i cant remember your name. I walk into lamposts all the time lol good job she has her mummy to look after her. Is it general nursing?

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie we see them every other weekend. It was great got me a couple of rings and a toe ring. Have you been checked? Did I ask you if you ever heard of Natural Killer cells?
Do you chart?


----------



## shaerichelle

I always lose my post. This board doesnt post it. I have to hit back a lot lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I only have some cumin. =/

My name is Brandy, Kirstie :D No worries, I forget names all the time. Takes me forever to learn em.

I'm a labor and delivery nurse...although I'm not working at the moment..have been off for a while, cuz DH spoils me rotten.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ spoils you rotten Brandy. DH says to me where are you? told him.. he said what you buying. I said I have jewelry in my hand.. he said good get it for yourself. I was trying not to laugh at him.. is this his make up or is he trying score points lol

cumin seeds and fennel seeds in a cup of water about 8 oz. make a tea. It gets rid of gas fast!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I only have cumin powder..epic fail. lol

I have only wanted carbs lately..I'm sure that's not helping much.

I need to eat healthier....definitely. And as I say this, I'm really wanting a grilled cheese sandwich LOL


----------



## Nessicle

hi guys!!! 

sorry not been on just laid in bed after :sex: with a softcup in watching slumdog millionnaire! Never seen it before it's really good! only got tomorrow night and Monday night to have sex then I can rest my bits lol 

Diane - Ambrose seems fine today, still a tiny bit guarded when I touch his foot but other than that he's jumping round everywhere and causing chaos!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Ness..you're too cute! Hope those lil swimmers make their way to eggy :D I liked slumdog too..it was pretty cool. DH hated it, said it jumped around too much. That's what makes it good tho!


----------



## shaerichelle

It made me cry and want to adopt from India. lol

Umm now I am gassy :growlmad: 

Durn it.. you need to get some seeds!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Brandy darling!

yeah it's really good sorta makes you realise how lucky you are to live in a rich country. I moan about the government and that stuff but at least I can have an eduction, a job and the NHS! 

you gassy girls I can smell you from here :rofl: he he


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Nessa not nice :cry: Good thing DH is not here :haha:

Yes I am way more thankful.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha aww bless nothing is secret between me and my OH - we even do no.2's in front of each other but obviously not wiping in front of each other (TMI!) even we dont do that ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL omg!

hahahaha


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG lol. DH freaks out if I open the door and he is on the pooper


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Mine too! He freaks...but so do I..I lock doors and all. I'm a very private person, even with DH..it's due to my past, I guess.

But he's the same way, so we're just those types of people.

Nothin wrong with either way!

I just had another grilled cheese sandwich..on top of bloatedness lol. SIGH


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yeah i'm from a mega open family and we had such a small crowded house with 6 of us in there wasn't any choice ha ha


----------



## shaerichelle

Im hungry but heartburn is killing me so I hope the brownies are done soon!

lol I am used to my son walking in whenever..


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha that's kids for you hey?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes. he walks in on my shower too lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, my DD sees all lol.

Well, I am exhausted yet again..so its bedtime for me. Almost made it to midnight! Hope you ladies have a good evening. xoxo


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy. Hope the gas goes soon...


----------



## molly85

I'm back.
Ladies what happens in our past cannot be changed so is not worth dwelling on now.
I lost it with OH and told him to leave. He used to be so loving and caring, now my feelings mean nothing. He says you know how I feel about youbut nolonger shows it it's like living in the 1950's. He reports so have found some places in thepaper I don't really want himto leave I just want us to be happy again. He won't even try things ilike or try and enjoy new things. The only intrest he has shown in a baby is the:sex: though says he would like one. Apparently I have been very emotional recently, I'm off BC and am having a hormone pumped into me, I'v been ill, dropped out of UNI and beendoing some fairly crazy work hours. of course I'm emotional. 
I don't know how to fix this and he just nevertrys to understand, he knows he has no real relationships with his dad and is just being stuborn that I may be right over how he can improve it. I amsure with time I can get used to them and visa versa just retaining some of my safety factors in a new place is essential to me.

I hope everyone is having a better day thanme I'm on nights again


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Jo.. i am sorry ..my dh has changed since we have been together. He isnt as romantic to me and he doesnt get my health from my prospect. I think men get comfortable and change... They dont consider our feelings as much.


----------



## molly85

I know I should know this but it doesn't make it right.All I want now is a big hug and for him to actually do something not just say I'm listening
It's not likeIam secretive about the things we have issues with and neither is he. I try and change and be more what he wants then he doesn't like it


----------



## shaerichelle

be yourself Jo. No matter what you do dear he sees things his way. My dh doesnt hug me nor does he listen. I think guys cant see what is in front of them.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Diane babe! hello


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ ness. Me and dh are the same regarding the toilet, and defo no wiping lmao! How i love tmi! Glad ambrose is feeling better! And am sure u will catch that eggie ness!
Shannon :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I am not sure who has the gold tmi metal anymore.


----------



## Wantabean

hey guys :wave: 
pma is coming back in full swing :happydance: 
jo dont you dare change who you are!! you are a wonderful, intelligent, beautiful woman who is going through a rough patch and matt should see that and if he doesn't then he needs to get your eyes tested!! we love you :hugs: 
how has everyone's night going? xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im just doing. How are you Kirstie?

Sometimes people grow and others dont Jo.


----------



## molly85

WHen I say change it's more working things through and compromising on the things that make us different. I'v suggested therapy. Gah I just want my happy matty back


----------



## jelliebabie

yay for the pma kirstie!
Haha shannon, im sure i will retain the gold award, but ness sure is closing in there!
Jo, i hope u sort things out. Sometimes men just dont understand us. As they say men are from mars and woman from venus. They donk know what we expect of them, we have to spell it out!
Big :hugs: to all my lovely ladies. And shannon, hope ur not feeling lonely. Love u babe :hugs:


Jelliemonster xx


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. I read that as Jello monster! 

You guys share the gold award


----------



## mommaof3

Good evening ladies I figured there would be pages to catch up on but wow you girls have been busy my internet has been down all day :growlmad: and ive been a crying fool all day HORMONES craving bacon and fish how nasty is that not a big fan of either 


I missed my 4c ladies today lol im sure i missed out on alot


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Nicole and JO.

I am warning you I am emotional and having damn pains in my uterus and cervix and breasts.. Ugh and a twinge here and there in the ovaries.. and freaking heartburn.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Good evening ladies I figured there would be pages to catch up on but wow you girls have been busy my internet has been down all day :growlmad: and ive been a crying fool all day HORMONES craving bacon and fish how nasty is that not a big fan of either
> 
> 
> I missed my 4c ladies today lol im sure i missed out on alot

hey .. eww bacon


----------



## mommaof3

shannon ill never catch up and dont have the patience to wait to find out how did the digi test go this am hubby being any nicer


----------



## mommaof3

I know bacon gives me heatburn so bad but I just had to have it I had a leaky boobie today dont think ive had that happen this soon anyway and the pain has been bad today and my oh ticked me off first thing this am he hadnt had his A-- out of bed 10 minutes so im with ya shannon not in one of my better moods


----------



## molly85

I just feelso sick, I don't want eat I just want to cry


----------



## mommaof3

Dont cry Jo whats wrong this is why I hate missing so many pages


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Jo hugs.

I didnt eat til recently. It hasnt helped

Nicole not pregnant
I had a leaky boob on cycle day 19


----------



## shaerichelle

I have been doing a lot of thinking. I think I am going to get off the ttc wagon.

I am not sure about DH and I anymore.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Aww Jo hugs.
> 
> I didnt eat til recently. It hasnt helped
> 
> Nicole not pregnant
> I had a leaky boob on cycle day 19

Im really shocked maybe its still to early you have so many symptoms


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> I have been doing a lot of thinking. I think I am going to get off the ttc wagon.
> 
> I am not sure about DH and I anymore.

Oh no shannon are things really that bad maybe alot of it is all the stress you have been under


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole,

He has hurt me a lot with his words. He never was there through the loss of the baby. He is not the same man I met. He is taking me for granted .. I cant do this again.


----------



## mommaof3

and it does seem most of our dh's have all been being jerks i think some of it is the weather here I cant remember when I have seen a day of sunshine


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole! Thatll teach u to jump to the end of the thread lol. U will never knw what u have missed! Mrs impatient lol.
Jo :hugs: dont :cry:
Shannon, u have way too many symptoms, so not fair for you to have to endure all those symptoms and not have a bfp at the end of it! oh and i believe what u guys call jello, we call jelly! Its funny all the word differences from uk/usa such as pants we call trousers. Pants to us are underwear! Oh and fanny! Lmao, what does that mean to you guys again cos i know its totally different to us! Lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

we have sun all the time.

I dont get respected anymore. the only time he seems happy mostly is when we have sex that is the only time we really spend together. Besides date nights which I guess arent happening anymore because we just drove around for 1 hr tuesday which was fine with me but not with him. 

He was so cruel last night telling me nothing I did would even compare to his foosball. I told him we can go our seperate ways.. I dont want this again and what he did was making me more sick..


----------



## molly85

Don't do that just coz of me. 
The only person I want at the Mo is OH, andI'm surew will sort it out need someproperus time we havent been away in over ayear thenis was self catering


----------



## shaerichelle

is Jelly..Jam?

Jell-o is kinda a gross thing. lol pants = underwear.


----------



## mommaof3

well my dh can be the same way and its just simply because he doesnt know what to say he gets very uncomfortable when I get emotional so out of his inabilty to comfort me he lashes out with hurtfull words because it makes him feel inadequate(sp) and he really doesnt see that he is being hurtfull he thinks by makeing some off handed remark its gonna snap me out of it and change my mood to something he is better able to handle I feel so bad for you hunny but before you make a decision give yourself some time you have had a really bad way to go since Nov you have had to many things hit you at once


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I know and I have been thinking a lot about it. He knows what he does..

He actually told me the night after I miscarried I was never pregnant.


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Diane I just cant help jumping ahead 

Jo I hope you feel better sorry you feel like crying 

Shannon hunny I dont know what to say your dh is being a number one ass but I cant help when I see your wedding photo you both look so happy and in love for better or worse hopefully you to can work this out I remember you telling us what he did for you when you were homeless so he cant be all that bad but only you can decide where your road leads


----------



## shaerichelle

He isnt that guy anymore.

He started this landmark forum thing..its suppsed to be an educational seminar and self help thing, but its changed him a lot. he told me if I didnt go to it that we would be in different places and wont be happy ..and we know what happens to that and honestly I dont want to do it. He has changed so much.. I cant explain it. He used to care differently.


----------



## mommaof3

shannon hunny if my dh said that to me I would be as upset my it as you are but to him that would have been is way of trying to fix things if I never was pregnant then i wouldnt be upset and men they dont know what its like to be pregnant and feel your body growing life so they could never fully understand what we go through when I had my last son I missed him being inside me and my dh could not understand he said well he is right here how can you miss him


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon.
Men just cant handle our emotions. Plain and simple. They do have feelings too but keep them buried. We need to vent and release them. Its much more healthy.
Maybe senthil found it easier to believe their was no baby than handle the pain of losing one. I know id rather believe i wasnt pg when i had those 2 bfps. Id rather believe they were false than believe it was a chemical. I will never know the truth either way. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yah i can kinda understand that... however he isnt the guy i married.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> He isnt that guy anymore.
> 
> He started this landmark forum thing..its suppsed to be an educational seminar and self help thing, but its changed him a lot. he told me if I didnt go to it that we would be in different places and wont be happy ..and we know what happens to that and honestly I dont want to do it. He has changed so much.. I cant explain it. He used to care differently.

does he talk about it can you pinpoint what about this landmark forum thing has changed him I know this probably isnt a possiblity but if you tell him he is changing and your not likeing this new person he is would he stop going I think alot of times that self help stuff is just bull if it isnt broke why try and fix it thats my motto lol


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon.
> Men just cant handle our emotions. Plain and simple. They do have feelings too but keep them buried. We need to vent and release them. Its much more healthy.
> Maybe senthil found it easier to believe their was no baby than handle the pain of losing one. I know id rather believe i wasnt pg when i had those 2 bfps. Id rather believe they were false than believe it was a chemical. I will never know the truth either way. Xx

I know thats why we were going to counseling.. but there is not much time anymore.

Yah I know what you feel I want to believe I was never pregnant as well. 
:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

well whatever you decide we will be here for you life is to short to spend it unhappy so do what makes you happy shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> He isnt that guy anymore.
> 
> He started this landmark forum thing..its suppsed to be an educational seminar and self help thing, but its changed him a lot. he told me if I didnt go to it that we would be in different places and wont be happy ..and we know what happens to that and honestly I dont want to do it. He has changed so much.. I cant explain it. He used to care differently.
> 
> does he talk about it can you pinpoint what about this landmark forum thing has changed him I know this probably isnt a possiblity but if you tell him he is changing and your not likeing this new person he is would he stop going I think alot of times that self help stuff is just bull if it isnt broke why try and fix it thats my motto lolClick to expand...

I have tried basically told to deal with it... If you look it up on the internet see what it says. He was so amazing.. I couldnt have asked for a better man.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well whatever you decide we will be here for you life is to short to spend it unhappy so do what makes you happy shannon

exactly... I was already married to my ex for 7 years!


----------



## mommaof3

so you think he is envolved in a cult Oh my shannon I really hope not


----------



## mommaof3

well my hubby needs the computer if I could get into my pm I would give you girls my number so we could text but for some reason it wont open and didnt yesterday either Ill try to be back soon 


:hugs: ladies hope tomorrow is a better day for all of us


----------



## shaerichelle

well that is what people are calling it

it has changed my husband.
the first one was okay but as it has gone a long it has gotten way worse
https://www.skepdic.com/landmark.html


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well my hubby needs the computer if I could get into my pm I would give you girls my number so we could text but for some reason it wont open and didnt yesterday either Ill try to be back soon
> 
> 
> :hugs: ladies hope tomorrow is a better day for all of us

bummer


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon do you think he has really changed or you are just getting to know the REAL senthil? Maybe you are suffering from depression and things just seem different? I dont know babe, but either way :hugs:

I just dont sense it over babe. I really feel he is your soulmate, but emotions/depression/life has just gotten too much for you both. I really feel you will both pull together and be a team again! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Why are you said Diane? 

Yes he has changed .. He used to be so tentativee to me. last year he came over when I had wisdome teeth surgery and put peppercorns on my teeth with his hands and was there so much during that. and after that too


----------



## molly85

I googled that thing and got the same result. I think my OH has been way to sucked in with his computer game hes obsessive about it. 12 hours a daya some time. He's just lost the art of communication and when he comesup for air I'm asking him to do some thing. 
I actually feel very ill all shacky and sickandvery teary but I'm at work so just red eyed. Thankfully the girl I'm on with is very nice and is on IVF so understands why my body is up the shoot and the emotions involved. She has said I should see the doctor again rather than wait 3 months


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> . She has said I should see the doctor again rather than wait 3 months

I agree that you should see the doctor again. Ask about being put on provera (or some form of progesterone) to help kick start your periods. 6+ months is too long to go without a period.


----------



## calliebaby

dottiemad79 said:


> im feeling so out this month as my temps dropped this morning and i feel so deflated about it
> i will catch up later on all the posts

 You may just be having a drop before your spike. It is early enough post ovulation to have a surge. A lot of women's temps drop around 7-9 dpo and then shoot up again even higher, making their chart triphasic. You are still very much in the game.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I think so too. Go to the doctor.

Jo I feel for you my ex husband was addicted to video games most of the 10 years we were together :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> dottiemad79 said:
> 
> 
> im feeling so out this month as my temps dropped this morning and i feel so deflated about it
> i will catch up later on all the posts
> 
> You may just be having a drop before your spike. It is early enough post ovulation to have a surge. A lot of women's temps drop around 7-9 dpo and then shoot up again even higher, making their chart triphasic. You are still very much in the game.:hugs:Click to expand...

Im sorry Dottie. I know its hard :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- I am not sure what say, but I can offer you a yellow smiley face hug, an internet flower, and a kiss. :hugs::flow::kiss: because your my friend.:friends:


----------



## molly85

His stepbrother keeps giving him challeges so I think this is going to have to stop and just be a few hours a day when hes at work, then not at home so much


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie thank you..

Jo challenges?


----------



## calliebaby

My left boob hurts...just thought I let you all know.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

Shannon i read up on the landmark forum and it sounds like it very well may have changed him as a person. You need to ask him if his feelings towards you have changed? And if not why has his behaviour? You both need to talk on a neutral tone and not argue. Arguing just gets everyones defences up and we just end up hurting the ones we love.
The power of communication is oh so strong, but so easily lost in relationships.

Hi callie :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> Hi callie :wave:

Hiiiiiiiii:hi:


----------



## molly85

Oh to gain levels and money on it all completely virtual but still gets his competetive streak going


----------



## calliebaby

:dishes: that's what I should be doing.


----------



## Wantabean

hey hang on a minute!! Shannon he said what? that is bang out of order. was it in an inquisitive way or was he just being mean? i fell pregnant to my ex and the night i got home from hospital he told me to just get over it and said it happened to everyone all because i cried. it was at that moment that i realised just who he really was and that the 6 months brfore that had been a show. you are hurting and you need a man who is going to stand by you. if you are really that unhappy then you should walk. you cant pretend you were never were pregnant, that was your baby and you need to grieve but you must always love it and when the time is right you will meet. this will make you a sronger woman and you will get through it i promise. :hugs: 
hehe i am gona have to get my prob sorted or i am gona have amassive clan to look after when its my time to go lol 
jo just hide the controller and blame the dog thats what i do lol
hey diane :wave:

haha i just realised how protective i feel of my buddies here lol rawr lol
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

and jo go to docs. you said you would go if i went. i held up my end of bargain :) 
hi callie :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, heres hoping that your sore boobie is a sign of ur bfp round the corner! Everything xd for u babe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I asked him he says no.. I was ready to walk out last night..

Kirstie yes he said that. Oh my your ex doesnt sound great. Yah I am going to have a long talk with dh tomorrow.

Jo yes hide the controllers.


----------



## shaerichelle

callie thats an awesome sign.. Dont do dishes lol


----------



## Wantabean

you ladies are all gona have your :bfp:s soon and then i will and trully be bridget jones style on my own:( 
i suppose i will forgive you guys seen as how you will all deserve it


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie :wave:

Callie, enjoy house sitting, had to laugh at ur wee smilie doing the dishes! Shan babe, u still there? X


----------



## calliebaby

The other one is sore too, but not as bad. I am not thinking too much of it though, since I tend to get sore boobs before AF shows usually....the only thing that is different is that they have been sore since 6dpo.
Also, I had a temp drop this morning...not too bad, but still.


----------



## molly85

Not so easy its on his laptop through the internet. 
I often get insecure that he willleave me but know he i to bone ideal to entertain the idea.
I will call Monday Kirstie, my colleague was right before so willlisten to hers and your wise words.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> hi kirstie :wave:
> 
> Callie, enjoy house sitting, had to laugh at ur wee smilie doing the dishes! Shan babe, u still there? X

I like using all the fun smilies.:coffee::headspin::tease::wohoo::flasher:


----------



## shaerichelle

im here just blah dont know what to say


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> hi callie :wave:

:hi:


----------



## molly85

Of all things my random temps stayed the same!!!! eek is iwsh they worked for me


----------



## Wantabean

shannon yeah he was pretty bad but i take comfort in the fact he is gona die a lonely sad little man. HAHA!!! 
you should def talk to him but dont listen if he turns it around on you. stand your ground girl and get some answers. i cant believe he said that. top of shit list!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie, bfps or no bfps we will still be the crazy conception cyber chicks and u dont get rid of us that easily! :hugs: but ur bridget jones renditions crack me up!! Saying that, i have a feeling i will have no reason to pop into 1st tri for quite a while if at all :cry:


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Of all things my random temps stayed the same!!!! eek is iwsh they worked for me

You won't be able to tell too much until you have charted for at least a month. Staying steady is fine though.


----------



## calliebaby

I know that I am not leaving here even when I get my bfp. I couldn't leave my lovely ladies.


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel the same way diane. I was in there today looking at baby bumps crying :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

glad to hear that jo!
all the ladies from the uk seem to all have sleep problems as we all sit on this to yon silly hours in the morning lol


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon babe hope this makes u feel better :hugs: you know we all love u babe, xxx

And callie, ur temp drop cud be implantation? Oooh yipeee! I expect nothing less than a bfp from u this month girlie! Especially as u are making us wait so long till u test! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I thinking of going to bed soon myself


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Diane I need a lot of them right now.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> And callie, ur temp drop cud be implantation? Oooh yipeee! I expect nothing less than a bfp from u this month girlie! Especially as u are making us wait so long till u test! Xx

Ohhhh the pressure!!!:haha:
I have one digi and I want to make sure it is worth it. Besides, most miscarriages happen before af is due and I would rather not know if something had tried to stick but couldn't.
I will let you know the result as soon as I know. If af doesn't show by tuesday, I will test on wednesday.


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> hey kirstie, bfps or no bfps we will still be the crazy conception cyber chicks and u dont get rid of us that easily! :hugs: but ur bridget jones renditions crack me up!! Saying that, i have a feeling i will have no reason to pop into 1st tri for quite a while if at all :cry:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

aw you made me happy:hugs:

i dnt think i will be in first tri for a LONG while. have also decided that am gona keep trying till one sticks. saying that did anyone see in the paper the other week abou the woman had her first kid after 18 mc? brave brave woman!!


----------



## molly85

ouch Kirstie.
I am being paid to be up now. 
I would so much rather be at home and happy. The texts he sent me earlier were very cold and distant, telling me about placeshe saw in the paper


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> i dnt think i will be in first tri for a LONG while. have also decided that am gona keep trying till one sticks.

Have you ever had your thyroid levels checked? Hyperthyroidism can make it hard to hold a pregnancy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Men arent nice jO


----------



## Shey

hello ladies how are ya'll tonight?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im okay Shey how are you


----------



## calliebaby

Hey Shey. I'm good.I actually have to go now..I will be back on tomorrow I think. Have a good night ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

TNI alert,
I just found some rather thick EWCM! Nice


----------



## Shey

Shannon im doing aight still a lil cramping but not as bad as lastnight and the night before


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo add it to your chart hon. 

Sorry about the cramps. Shey


----------



## Shey

It's ok Shannon im sure they were go away. i have the heating pad on me right now.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shay :wave:
Callie, had to laugh at all ur smilies, they r so cool! Lol. Roll on wednesday for u girl! Cant wait!
Jo, i reckon he is saying that so u will tell him u dont want him to go. He is probably hurting right now. Give him a call and see if u can sort things out! You have ewcm for crying out loud! You need to :sex: when you get home! You need ur lil :baby:
And shannon, you said u need loads so here goes babe, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :hugs:


Xxxx


----------



## Shey

hey jellie how r u tonight?


----------



## molly85

he won't be uptil gone 4 he'son days. 
Damn who invitedconstpation to join the party. There may bave been a smear of blood but I am blaming that onmy poor suffering butt. I have a disgustingly fibrous kiwi activia yoghurt.
And lots to drink but this has been going on over a week now. Gah 

*TMI*


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie babe thank you:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Jo you have lots of stuff going on :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, did u say he will be away when u get home? I really think hes hurting just now. You both want each other but are both being stubborn. Lifes too short. Seduct him when he comes home tomorrow. Be spontanIous! It will shock him, the :sex: will be passionate and u can have a proper heart to heart afterwards! Xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey, am ok babe. Had a bit of heartburn, now got a headache. Still not got rid of the old swimmers. They must have zimmer frames by now! Lol. Gettin rid of them tonight if hubby doesnt fall asleep first lol x


----------



## molly85

do i get a tmi award?
i wish today had never happened


----------



## jelliebabie

nursekel, :wave:
I see u lurking about here, dont be shy come and say hi!
X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Jo I think you get the gold for that one lol.

Diane move it! Go attack hubby.


----------



## molly85

i told him not to come back. spontanious :sex:is not really me


----------



## shaerichelle

I havent heard from DH since 1:00 he was supposed to call me at 6..4 hrs ago


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo he is losing out dear.


----------



## jelliebabie

jo i think u may be in the running for the platinum tmi award lol.
Jo, this day will be over soon and long forgotton :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, did he leave on good terms or still in the dog house? Did he say he would call? Maybe u shud call him and make sure everything is ok? X


----------



## shaerichelle

hes not answering. And okay terms we argued earlier. Sigh 
Men.


----------



## molly85

He's a man he's just plain forgotton andwould asume the emergency service would call if he'd had a whoopsy


----------



## Shey

Im chatting with my fiance on the phone we are texting back and forth hehe.


----------



## molly85

I on the other left like an iceberg but the dog got a kiss


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Jellie! How r u hun? I lurk everyday and keep up with everyone's progress but I don't have anything to complain about at the moment so I stay quiet. Lol. Just the usual of being tired, hungry yet nauseous, constipated, and grouchy which at this point are not complaints but the norm these days. Hehehe


----------



## molly85

Thank you for my TMI award.
Hi Kel,
Mysterious I feel like that today butam blaming it purley on my state of health and my OH.Have you seen the bean yet?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes Jo men suck. call oh and tell him he needs to get to know you again


----------



## molly85

i'lltext at 4.30 when he will be up


----------



## Shey

I want a baby bump! who else wants one? like right now?


----------



## molly85

Oh man yesterday I had the dreams. one of a positive3 linetest and the other of being in labour realising i had no baby clothes,and arranging to go get some on the way to the hospital and that my dad would go get the clothes washed and come meet me at the hospital. very weird


----------



## jelliebabie

are they on special offer shey? Bogof lol! Al have one! X


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Jo. How are you? We did get to see lil bean when I was 7w4 days. I had put my pic up in a few threads that I post on. Unfortunately, my next scan won't be until 20 weeks which seems like forever away. Grrrr. I told my DH that I was gonna tell my doctor I want a scan at 12 weeks b/c I've seen so many stories of m/c on here. He says he's gonna ban me from here before I drive myself crazy (well, crazier anyways).


----------



## Shey

haha jellie I wish. I have major baby fever here. lol!:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie, glad everything is going just as it should lol. We are all looking forward to having all your beautiful symptoms!

Special :hugs: to shannon babe. Just cos ur my special friend xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill take 3! Shey..

JO..I had a dream i had a bfp on a digi a few days ago


----------



## molly85

Not a happy bunny kel,
I thought 12 weeks would be normal maybe string it 13/14 if keeps OH quiet but first tri is the danger time so you need to know your going into 2nd tri with a bump


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks diane :hugs: :hugs:

dh is in the phone aplogizing ..he has got a lot to do


----------



## Shey

hehe aww shannon. I had a dream one time that I had a LO by Rob Pattinson. haha!


----------



## NurseKel

Sorry that things aren't going well for you Jo. I hate that you're having problems with the DH and your health as well. The good thing is that you have figured out the Hypothyroid and are now getting treatment. It is such a common diagnosis in my field of work and has great outcomes when treated with Synthroid, Levothyroxine, etc. It is very easy to manage once they find your correct dosage.
I am trying to relax and not worry too much with the pregnancy. I just get worried when I see all the ladies that go in for scans and find out they had missed miscarriages, etc. I have not had any complications so far so I guess I shouldn't worry so much.


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon and jo, i think when you want a baby so badly, we dream of having them. I certainly do. My last one last week someone stole it and i was searching everywhere and so where the police. Airports had been blocked etc.
My boobs where leaking milk n i was crying for my baby, when i got him back whoever had took him had dyed his hair ginger to try and disguise him. He was premature too. Hmmm, i hope i wont only have a baby in my dreams. Anyhoo, off to bed girlies, am tired. Headache has faded so gonna get a sleep. Luv ya all :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ Shey


----------



## shaerichelle

night diane


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: babe


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> lol @ Shey

haha. it was good dream but that was months ago. lol! I guess you can say I have serious baby fever.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

i dreamt of my daughters birth in sept


----------



## molly85

Night Diane, Nooo more ginger babies.
Shame I'm a twork I really want to have a little cry and a sleep. Hopefully it will all go away


----------



## NurseKel

I'm starting to think I'm strange. I haven't had the first baby dream yet and lots of people (TTC to already pregnant) talk about having them. I must be dream deprived....:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Jo. 

i have two temps the same as you...


----------



## jelliebabie

everything will be better for u girlies tomorrow. I promise. Sending healing thoughts your way. Xxx nitenite xxx


----------



## molly85

ohhhh now that is odd.
I think this was the first time Kel, does the lack of preperation mean anything?
OH doesn't get paid by his company to have paternity leave so I guess thatswhy my dad was taking menot him.


----------



## molly85

:hugs: Diane and Shannon


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, not sure I'm following you on the lack of preparation...? Sorry, I'm lost.


----------



## Shey

I think imma go to bed now. im so sleepy and im nice and comfy under my twilight blankie. haha.


----------



## molly85

Oh it was being in labour and having no baby clothes lol


----------



## shaerichelle

night Shey...

Thanks Diane babe. Hope you dont have to sleep on the couch again! :hugs:

Jo good night darling. feel better. tell OH to be nice and realize you have feelings.. :hugs:

Damn it wish we all lived closer..

I need to sleep my legs hurt. 

Nite girlies.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Shey. I do weddings:) Let me know if you need anything


----------



## molly85

Night Shannon, Brandy will be on in a minute no doubt


----------



## NurseKel

Oh I follow you now Jo. Sorry you have to excuse me as I seem to be a bit foggy in the brain these days.:blush: That's pretty funny though b/c that kind of did happen to me. When my DD was born she was so small she had to have preemie clothes and I had none, so I had to send my poor mom to the store to get her some clothes to go home in. ROFL! Hopefully, I will be better prepared this time.:dohh:


----------



## molly85

I think my parents may have had the same problem i was tiny and needed dolls clothes


----------



## molly85

He's staying at home


----------



## molly85

Kel, Shannon, Kirstie?
TH thread says your all here have you gone quiet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves!

I wasn't on so early cuz it's a weekend so I got to sleep in lol.

How's everyone? Sleeping probably. I could still do a bit more of that, but DD was sitting in here all alone...so I got up.

I'm itchy today.


----------



## molly85

Itchy???
Morning


----------



## Nessicle

hi all!! 

Jo - yeah itchiness is a common symptom of pregnancy!! Something to do with your skin stretching etc! 

Brandy, Nicole etc hi all :hi:

Shanny - just been reading through the threads :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

morning :wave: yeah needed sleep sorry. well i got a phone call this am to say my best mate had her baby so need to go see her. she was in labour for 20 hours so i now feel bad for being angry with her. :( how is everyone? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ladies.

my dh is talking to his family in India. I wish I could understand tamil. Lol. We had a long long talk last night. Apparently he understands what he has been doing. So we will see. Told him I'm iffy on ttc until he treats me like he should.

kirstie my great friend had a baby too. 1 week ago. She live to far away for me to visit.


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy..dry skin?


----------



## molly85

Oh shoot my back itches loads I was blaming the thyroid and my hands are very dry constantly


----------



## jelliebabie

good morning all :wave:
Still not freshened my supply up. Just wasnt feeling too good last night! But managed to fall asleep before the pig made his appearance lol!
How is everyone? X


----------



## molly85

been awake for 22 hours i think. been to wilkinson and bought loads of garden stuff


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ diane.. Pig snort snort

Jo!!! Get some rest girl


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> my dh is talking to his family in India. I wish I could understand tamil. Lol. We had a long long talk last night. Apparently he understands what he has been doing. So we will see. Told him I'm iffy on ttc until he treats me like he should.
> 
> kirstie my great friend had a baby too. 1 week ago. She live to far away for me to visit.

that's a start Shannon and good that he's admitted he knows what he is being line - it sounds to me like the pressure of ttc and your health struggles is perhaps getting to him. Men can be a bit selfish so he needs to put himself in your shoes - you're the one going through health problems and you need him to support you rather than make you feel bad for being ill xxx sounds good that he's willing to talk though :)


----------



## molly85

i have an early start tomorrow and going to bed would mean i get up in the evening rather than the crackof dawn


----------



## jelliebabie

jo am i right at thinking your oh is staying and u are making things up? :happydance:

U gotta do some :sex: after that ewcm yumm lol.

Hi shanny babe :hugs: told u things wud be better today! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, how do i add my ff chart to my sig again? Remember i am on my mobile phne xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe give me your infor ill add it lol. You have to go to your profile where you edit your sig. then on ff go to sharing and tickers to get your ticker url ..to add your fertlity friend link go to sharing then home page then buttons and then get the bbcode and use that:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hugs jo can you take a nap?

How are you and OH?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> my dh is talking to his family in India. I wish I could understand tamil. Lol. We had a long long talk last night. Apparently he understands what he has been doing. So we will see. Told him I'm iffy on ttc until he treats me like he should.
> 
> kirstie my great friend had a baby too. 1 week ago. She live to far away for me to visit.
> 
> that's a start Shannon and good that he's admitted he knows what he is being line - it sounds to me like the pressure of ttc and your health struggles is perhaps getting to him. Men can be a bit selfish so he needs to put himself in your shoes - you're the one going through health problems and you need him to support you rather than make you feel bad for being ill xxx sounds good that he's willing to talk though :)Click to expand...

Thank you Ness. We will see how long it lasts though. I am not sure... Yes Men are very selfish .. I hope my son isnt like that.


----------



## molly85

Yes we are talking and he will be home after work. :sex: unlikely OPK says no egg i did start the paint job on the spareroom very green. 
I've never been good at napsbut am considering it


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, sorry babe, am a little confused? I go to ff and where do i find the code babe? Thanks for ur help xx

Jo, opks are crap! If i never used 3 in one day i would have missed the lh surge!
Some times the surge doesnt last long and can be easy to miss! So :sex: orders of the day! Xx


----------



## molly85

I've done 2 anot a smidgeon of a secondline


----------



## Nessicle

Just had more :sex: i'm determined to catch that eggy this month!


----------



## shaerichelle

you need to take them twice a day I guess Jo. I gave up on them lol

Diane.. Sharing home page setup then click on Get Sharing Code/Buttons
the click on bbCode Code: and put it in your signature:)


----------



## molly85

go ness go. Walking toworkon monday like john wayne


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Just had more :sex: i'm determined to catch that eggy this month!



:happydance::happydance::hugs::flower::winkwink:


----------



## molly85

being awake also meansno temp today should i create a special boxforwhen i am up for24 hours. it frequently happens


----------



## jelliebabie

well done ness, i will be surprised if u dont get that egg!! :happydance:

Jo, opks dont work for everyone. Ewcm is a very good sign! I had -opk at 2pm + at 7pm and - again at 11! X


----------



## Wantabean

hey i am glad everyone is happier today :hugs: 
d this gona sound silly but ever mc i have seems to be lasting a shorter amoun of time. have stopped bleeding today and pain gas all gone . is this normal? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> go ness go. Walking toworkon monday like john wayne

:rofl: 

Thanks Jo thanks Shannon :flower:

I'm determined to catch that eggy! Gonna have sex for a second time tonight about 8pm ish (scheduled I know but going out for dinner in half an hour so won't be back till later) 

if I don't get a bfp at the end of the month I'll know there's something wrong lol


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> hey i am glad everyone is happier today :hugs:
> d this gona sound silly but ever mc i have seems to be lasting a shorter amoun of time. have stopped bleeding today and pain gas all gone . is this normal? xxx

do you mean your period?


----------



## molly85

Why are footballers such wimps
1 case of cramp, a ball to the bumb and a pulled hamstring.
Women go through period pains and childbirth and dnt require this much pampering


----------



## shaerichelle

lol ness

lol @ jo..john wayne style

kirstie.. I bleed for 6 days..it was a weird af and the 6th day was with cm.

diane did you get that?


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab hubby is bitchn


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, did u tell me a 2nd time where to find code on ff? Think i mite of missed it as i missed the john wayne comment lol. Tell that senthil we still have our voodoo dolls so he had betta stop bitchin!


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie was the mc confirmd babe? X


----------



## shaerichelle

shaerichelle said:


> you need to take them twice a day I guess Jo. I gave up on them lol
> 
> Diane.. Sharing home page setup then click on Get Sharing Code/Buttons
> the click on bbCode Code: and put it in your signature:)

lol here diane


----------



## jelliebabie

is it working in my sigi shan? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

Just got home..yet another day spent at MILs mostly. Went shopping this morning for a new purse..DH bought it for me as a early bday gift. He's a sweetie (sometimes).

I took another test today, just to see if the line would be darker than my first ones...and omg, its darker than the control line lol. It's so beautiful, sigh.

I can't wait to see all of your bfps. Wow Ness, you're BD'ing like a madwoman! Gonna catch that eggy for sure. :D


----------



## jelliebabie

hi Brandy :wave:
Glad hubbies being a sweetie! He knows better when there are loads of hormones flying around lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Amen!

How are you Jellie? I hate being so scarce these days..and it's not cuz I got my bfp!!!! I've just been hella busy with the builders and planning..all that good stuff. Rawr.


----------



## shaerichelle

I see it diane:)

sorry was out with dh. Omg I got sick. Naseua so bad I feel like I'm gonna barf. It's like right there.. And heartburn.

how come you didn't sleep good diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi callie.. When you did accupuncture did she do this cup thing and massage?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi brandy. Love the dark hpt


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy does your stomach feel tight..kinda like it's flexed?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not really tight..but I keep getting that stitch in my side kind of pain right on my uterus. Ouch..stabs me when I go to stand up and stuff. And my joints are aching like crazy now.


----------



## shaerichelle

:wacko: omg I have pains on right and left of uterus and right above pubic bone


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> hi callie.. When you did accupuncture did she do this cup thing and massage?

I love cupping. It's so good for immunity and for muscle pain as well.


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess she is doing good for me. I love it too. It felt like a massage.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Yes we are talking and he will be home after work. :sex: unlikely OPK says no egg i did start the paint job on the spareroom very green.
> I've never been good at napsbut am considering it

If you are ovulating today, it would be too late for an opk to show positive. Just get to :sex:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> I guess she is doing good for me. I love it too. It felt like a massage.

Just make sure to keep wherever she cups covered for at least 24 hours after. It opens up the pores and you do not want to expose them to the wind and cold.


----------



## calliebaby

Be back later!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Callie I didnt know that. Good thing I wear shirts lol.

Talk later. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

SO I asked in First trimester about my pregnancy issues. I am sure the girls will have a good chuckle!


----------



## Shey

haha aww Shannon! maybe I should do some accupuncture. Im forever getting something


----------



## Wantabean

hey 
yeah it was confirmed. cant remember how long the first 2 lasted but it felt like forever, the third lasted 3 and a half weeks, 4th lasted 2 weeks and 2 days and then this one lasted 6 days. pain lessened each time 2. was much heavier flow than i have ever been though. 
omg i am just back from the hospital and my friends baby is so so beautiful. held her for hour and a half and it made me want one even more. the little thing went thru so much just to get here safely. mel kept being sick inbetween contractions so couldn't have any pain relief. she kept it up 4 20 hours. the baby became distressed and nearly died. i am so proud of the pair of them:cry: 
i am now auntie kirstie :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats auntie..

Shey accupuncture is awesome.


----------



## mommaof3

Hello all my 4c ladies my dh has had us running all over the place today wheww im glad to be home 

Diane sorry you havent got rid of the moldies yet :spermy:

Jo you and hubby need to get busy girl :winkwink:

Vanessa if there was a gold medal for :sex: you would win cant wait to symptom spot 

Shannon so glad you and hubby talked I hate seeing you upset especially with everything you have going on but at least he is aware of how he has been acting and thats a start 


Shey and wantabean HI


Callie is there no way I can talk you into testing before wednesday could I possibly over night you a test the wait is driving me crazy 


I feed my poas addiction through you girls thats reminds me Vanessa when will you start testing lol


----------



## shaerichelle

hi nicole. Hubby is only allowed to let you run around if he rubs your feet :haha: my dh said sorry on his own! I was in shock!


----------



## shaerichelle

oh you should pm me your number. I have free texting. Also how old are your kiddos


----------



## mommaof3

ok so ill take him off his own list and add him to the list with the other dh lol 
my daughter just turned 18 the 24th of feb my son turned 15 2nd of feb and my youngest turned 2 the 28th of Nov 

so how are you feeling today better I hope


----------



## mommaof3

Im cooking so will bbiab


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Hello all my 4c ladies my dh has had us running all over the place today wheww im glad to be home
> 
> Callie is there no way I can talk you into testing before wednesday could I possibly over night you a test the wait is driving me crazy
> 
> 
> I feed my poas addiction through you girls thats reminds me Vanessa when will you start testing lol

LOL:haha: I am holding strong. I am actually afraid to test atm. I don't want to see a bfn. It's only a few days away now...and my temp went up today:happydance:. This time last month it was dropping. So that's a good sign.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole will be back in a bit. shes giving her son a bath ..

I am having my finger crossed Callie! 

My DH is going to get me fruit.. He said if you are pregnant it could be a craving lol. he can just keep me thinking so:)


----------



## Shey

Hey Shannon I have unlimited texting if ya want my number too. hehe

Hi mommaof3


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Shey send it to my pm box. Im home all day so I need some texting buddies:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I started a journal. Will do my big entry soon.. it will take a few days to complete.


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- I am glad things seem to be getting better with your hubby. I look forward to reading your journal. I think it will be good for you to get all of your thoughts down.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Can't wait to read your journal shannon
come read mine sometime ya'll


----------



## shaerichelle

I just did Shey:)
Fingers crossed for you next month

Callie- Yes.. and that way I dont have to repeat myself many times..lol


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shannon! I hope this month i get a BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes SHey the roller coaster sucks.


Hi Diane:)


----------



## mommaof3

Hello ladies here for a few seems my son isnt in the mood to go to bed that late afternoon nap has his schedule off 


callie are you sure you have to wait till wednesday you could send me an fmu sample and I could do the test for you lmao


----------



## mommaof3

my stomach is so bloated but its my own fault I just had to eat peas and pickles together and have had the hiccaburps thats what im calling them now ever since


----------



## Shey

yup it sure does Shannon. Ugh. I mean I feel like im ovulatin cause of how ive been feeling


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nicole.

Hiccapburps and peas and pickles..eww

Shey..Ovulation? cramps?


----------



## shaerichelle

OMFG I am just gonna say I am pregnant. My tatas grew today. DH just said woah lol


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> OMFG I am just gonna say I am pregnant. My tatas grew today. DH just said woah lol

lol mine have never really changed much with pregnancy and yeah the pickle pea thing was not a good idea but they tasted great lol


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna see if i cant get this little ball of energy to sleep ill see talk to ya all in the am


----------



## Shey

haha that's the first thing my mom noticed on me was my tatas. lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

See I am telling ya.. I am. I dont get it.


----------



## Shey

Aww Shannon. It took me 4 HPT for it to be positive for my son.


----------



## shaerichelle

Where is all the girls tonight?


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:hi:


----------



## Shey

I have no idea


----------



## shaerichelle

Really? I had 3 very faint positives on the iffy blue dye tests and they were the same brand.. I used them last month ahd same lines.. So I am not sure.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

Oh my goodness your chart looks all out of whack. Have they always been this way?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nessa! When do you get the shatavari?


----------



## Shey

I say you are. but to be sure take a blood test


----------



## shaerichelle

lol No. I had a chemical, but my temperatures are higher this month and I have to many pregnancy symptoms..


----------



## shaerichelle

I say I am to Shey lol. Lets see how long I last before I go get one this week lol


----------



## PrayerfulHope

It was shipped out today, so should be here this week probably! :wohoo: I hope it works, I haven't been super horny other than the day of ovulation for YEARS. 
And considering I just barely started ovulating a few cycles ago.... I am hoping this will help!


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> I say I am to Shey lol. Lets see how long I last before I go get one this week lol

haha aww good luck!


----------



## shaerichelle

PrayerfulHope said:


> It was shipped out today, so should be here this week probably! :wohoo: I hope it works, I haven't been super horny other than the day of ovulation for YEARS.
> And considering I just barely started ovulating a few cycles ago.... I am hoping this will help!

I think it will help and you will notice a huge difference.


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I say I am to Shey lol. Lets see how long I last before I go get one this week lol
> 
> haha aww good luck!Click to expand...

Probably tuesday will be enough lol.


----------



## Shey

haha okie dokie! keep us posted


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I will. I am thinking that I am and then I wont have to move anything in a month :haha:


----------



## Shey

haha nice one! hehe. Im hoping that after next sunday(march 7th) that I will get to test!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

:rofl:

Hope you get your :bfp: darlin'!! :dust:

I'm off to bed. See you chicks later!


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Nessa.

Thanks me too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Ladies thought I'd pop in and say Hi... I had a not ever lovely 5am wake up.. I think my cyst burst that I had on my ovary, talk about pain... I thought if I can't handle this how am I gonna handle labor pains and contractions... hehehe You all are way stronger than I am that for sure... 

I've decided to become a foster parent, I've wanted to do that for years and I think it will be good for me... I'm gonna get a lil gurl so I can spoil her and dress her too cute!!
Checking on it tomorrow... I can't wait...

Hey Nessa... How ya doin?

Glad to hear that things are going better for you Shannon... Men GRRRR...

Shey how ya doin? OV yet?

Its been a busy post since I last got on.. Gonna have to play catch up... BRB


----------



## Shey

yay woot woot hope it is a BFP for you Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey Ladies thought I'd pop in and say Hi... I had a not ever lovely 5am wake up.. I think my cyst burst that I had on my ovary, talk about pain... I thought if I can't handle this how am I gonna handle labor pains and contractions... hehehe You all are way stronger than I am that for sure...
> 
> I've decided to become a foster parent, I've wanted to do that for years and I think it will be good for me... I'm gonna get a lil gurl so I can spoil her and dress her too cute!!
> Checking on it tomorrow... I can't wait...
> 
> Hey Nessa... How ya doin?
> 
> Glad to hear that things are going better for you Shannon... Men GRRRR...
> 
> Shey how ya doin? OV yet?
> 
> Its been a busy post since I last got on.. Gonna have to play catch up... BRB

Maybe thats how you will end up with twins! Foster parenting can be rewarding. I wanted to do that when I was single:happydance:
Good for you. I am sure the child will get a lot of love and attention that it needs.

Thanks. Kim. Yes Men make me mad.


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> yay woot woot hope it is a BFP for you Shannon

Me too:)


I am going to be ladies.. gonna secretly test tomorrow :happydance:

:baby:


----------



## Shey

yay good luck tomorrow Shannon

Hopin&Prayin I haven't yet but I feel like I am cause I have cramps, bloating, and boobs feel kind of weird and been a lil nauseated.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck Shannon... I hope this is your time... I want to see your BFP!!

I'm still gonna have twins... and I'll have a foster child... I'm so ready... Thanks for the kind words Shannon.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> yay good luck tomorrow Shannon
> 
> Hopin&Prayin I haven't yet but I feel like I am cause I have cramps, bloating, and boobs feel kind of weird and been a lil nauseated.

Bummer. I hope the ugly :witch: don't show her head. Now I had a lil cramping with the rest of your symptoms and I was pregnant. I'm crossing my fingers for ya hun.... We need more BFP's...

Where is my Jellie?


----------



## Shey

I won't have a BFP until I get some sexy with the fiance on march 7th


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well girlie get :sex: :sex: :sex: lol OH and Congratultions... I see your now engaged... Woohooo!!


----------



## Shey

Haha I will! hehe. my fiance will be down on the 7th.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well then Hog tie his arse and do the :sex: all day and nite.... I'm sure your gonna wear him out... hehehe


----------



## Shey

Oh I plan on it. haha, as soon as i get to his hotel room it's on! hehe we will be doing it the whole time he is here


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds like you have it all planned out... good for you... Heres to another BFP coming...
I wish you the best of luck hun... your time is coming ;) :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Shey

Why thank you Hopin&Prayin and good luck to you too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks... I'm on standby... hehehe Long story... Well I'm off to bed... Seems that people have disappeared... lol Oh well.. Hope to catch up with ya tomorrow Shey... thanks for the convo... Nite!


----------



## Shey

not a problem. yea imma go to bed too. i have to take my son to daycare in the morning. nighty night


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nite Nite


----------



## Wantabean

Shey said:


> Haha I will! hehe. my fiance will be down on the 7th.

h
hey you oving on the 7th? if everything goes to plan i will be 2 :) 
gona catch me an extra sticky bean!!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Hello all my 4c ladies my dh has had us running all over the place today wheww im glad to be home
> 
> Diane sorry you havent got rid of the moldies yet :spermy:
> 
> Jo you and hubby need to get busy girl :winkwink:
> 
> Vanessa if there was a gold medal for :sex: you would win cant wait to symptom spot
> 
> Shannon so glad you and hubby talked I hate seeing you upset especially with everything you have going on but at least he is aware of how he has been acting and thats a start
> 
> 
> Shey and wantabean HI
> 
> 
> Callie is there no way I can talk you into testing before wednesday could I possibly over night you a test the wait is driving me crazy
> 
> 
> I feed my poas addiction through you girls thats reminds me Vanessa when will you start testing lol

:rofl: lol we've had sex so much this month my bits are hurting :haha:

well I'm officially testing on 13 March which is when AF is due but I suppose it depends on whether I get any good symptoms - a big thing for me will be sore bb's as I never get them. Have very sensitive nipples right now but that's normal around ov for me! 

Haven't had any ov pain on my left side (ov'd from right last month and felt everything) but I've kept myself occupied over the weekend and been busy so maybe that's why - suppose last month I was perhaps 'looking' for it! 

I'm quite scared to be honest - I feel like if I don't conceive this month that there's something wrong with me, I don't know why and I know I have no reason to moan as many women have been trying for a year etc.


----------



## shaerichelle

morning girls I slept in. Still very tired. Hows everyone?

right before I crawled into bed I had a huge leak from myboob. It soaked my shirt.


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon you have to go get a blood test darling xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yah dh and I discussed that after the leakage. And I just sat down and thought I started af. Ran to the loo as you say :) and it was creamy cm yes that much. Trying to keep my silver tmi award lol


----------



## Nessicle

Good girl keeping the silver.....have I pinched gold yet :rofl:

I think you need a blood test honey now obviously hpt's aren't your friend at the moment and you're having all these symptoms so you should defo go see a doc!


----------



## shaerichelle

stupid cell phone. I'm gonna make it short got doc appt more counseling I mean lol. My chart has changed and so has cm..so I'm gonna give it til weds..if I can lol. Will take another hpt today


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah for another HPT I need my fix lol 


Goodmorning ladies


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon I do the LOO thing to lol worries me sometimes i think af has started


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I was shocked to say the lesst. If you fund the hpt for me for your addiction..I'll gladly pee on them everyday :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> yah I was shocked to say the lesst. If you fund the hpt for me for your addiction..I'll gladly pee on them everyday :rofl:

lol Id be more then willing to provide the funds but got my fxd after this week there will be no need


----------



## mommaof3

wonder how many HPT's come in a case at the doller store and if they would sell them that way then I can send my 4c ladies each a package so there will be no excuses for not testing lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. 

watch another hpt won't show me anytbing. Saving my pee and not drinking anything since 9 am.


----------



## molly85

More EWCM!!!! lovely thick and gooky. sorry I was asleep by half 5 yesterday beautiful snap on it. lol 
Home from work so will egg stick shortly. 
I am never going to catch up so could I have a summary for the last 24 hours?


----------



## shaerichelle

oh fingers crossdjo. I'd update you but I'm driving


----------



## molly85

message and drive the ticket is worth it


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao jo we don't get tickets here.. Just a possible accident


----------



## shaerichelle

bb in hr or so


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Fxd for ur hpt shan x hi kim, ur jellies ova here! Lol. I think fostering is a fantastic idea! Hi jo! U gotta get matty into bed! And quick! X


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon must be on her way to get a pink test YEAH

Diane hasnt removed the moldies yet 

Vanessa has been a :sex: fool she took Gold lol

Kim was at a friends house and is thinking of fostering kids 

Callie is still waiting till wednesday to test Ive tried to talk her into testing early but she is holding strong 

shey and wantabean are getting ready to O i think 

Brandy is busy with her renovations 

and thats all I know they have been a chatty bunch and I missed alot lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane have you gotten a fresh supply yet lol


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon if you can drink a softdrink I read somewhere that it helps concentrate your urine I seen it when I was looking up my faint lines


----------



## Nixilix

It's osoooo busy here!! I cannie keep up!! Summary is so good!! Hahaha xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah nicole did good with that summary :thumbup:


----------



## molly85

still still only a faint opk my temp went down again, so pass whats going on there.
Diane just get on and do it woman take the bull by the horns or the man by the balls.
I jsut went out and bought £4.50 wprthof chocolate and candy. The really unhealthy stuff and sugar and additives yum!!!!!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

shaerichelle said:


> bb in hr or so

Have you gotten an appointment yet? I hope they can sort things out for you, if you aren't pg maybe give you a shot so you can start AF and a new cycle?
:hugs:

Just popping in to say good morning. I'm certain I'll be back tonight to chat w/you shannon. Still waiting for those pills in the mail.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I had dh bring me some lovely chocolate home I love the pecan carmel chocolate turtles I keep telling myself the pecans are good so it isnt to bad and I promised id drink milk with them YUCK I Have a very bad addiction to Mountain Dew so I have had to limit myself to one a day tops but that is really my only source of caffine 


Shannon will be the one to give you all a good run down that girl hardly misses a thing lol


----------



## shaerichelle

llmao girls. I don't miss a thing. Was in counseling. Going to get hpt them home to pee


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo. I will grab the man by the balls tonite. Cd1o i think? So need to start gettin my fresh supply! And jo, sounds like af cravings with all that choccz x


----------



## jelliebabie

gl shan babe! I cant stand any more bfns frm u! X


----------



## molly85

I havea dirty candy habit. I d't really like chocolate anymore. I just love sugar sweets like strawberry laces and wham bars


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh jo, they are no good for the teeth lol x have u been having jiggy jiggy? X


----------



## molly85

barewith me diane by 7pm


----------



## calliebaby

I think I may be out this cycle. My temp took a big drop this morning. It's not below coverline yet, but I think it may be heading that way. On to next month I guess.


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs callie. Hope ur temp shoots bk up 2mro babe! It aint all over till af sings! And jo get on it girl! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon honey, let us knw hw u get on babe! X


----------



## mommaof3

Didnt Brandy say she had a temp drop and thought she was out or something like that then got her BFP I cant remember all the details


So I was watching Micky Mouse with my son they were trying to get a baby dragon home and I cryed my eyes out and gave my self the hiccups then my dad called and said something about adding to his will for this new bean and the crying started all over again I'm just emotional today I guess 


Shannon have you managed to pee yet I need some cheering up with you getting a BFP 

Jo I really hope you get the moldies out tonight if not I may have to have a cry over that lol


----------



## molly85

I just told him he had mouldy sperm and he looked down then looked hurt and said they were good enough. lol men.
I cut my toe uo earlier on a nail burriedin the stairs :( 

Shannon good luck on the peeing and councelling

Callie your not out until she shows up.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls! Fxd for ur hpt shan x hi kim, ur jellies ova here! Lol. I think fostering is a fantastic idea! Hi jo! U gotta get matty into bed! And quick! X

Hey Jellie... How are ya hun... Get those mouldies out yet... lol

I'm checking into it... I have the room, but have no baby stuff, crib, changing table etc... I figure that will keep me busy and I can help out in the process... I'm excited... 

Today is March 1st... Where is my Richard... lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

hi ladies i thought I saw a tiny thin line. gonna eat then upload it
5 mins


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Calliebabie hang in there girlie Its NOT over till the fat lady or :witch: sings... I have much hope for you hun... :hugs:

Jo... Get busy lady... Glad things are going better for ya.. :)

Mommaof3... Peas and Pickles.. Eww... lol Good ole pregnancy cravings but Gahhhh LOL How are ya doin?

Shann don't give up... Its just around the corner hun :)


----------



## Wantabean

good evening ladies. how are you all? 
jo i LOVE wham bars especially the giant ones. 
oooo shanon i am so excited for you!! 
xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww nicole. U hav every reason to be a blubbering wreck lol. I wud b 2. Hugs. Hey jo, looks like we are on a joint mission to get rid of the mouldy tadpoles lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You both are so funny... moudy tadpoles... haha

Hey Wannabean How ya doin?


----------



## Wantabean

hi diane:wave:


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> You both are so funny... moudlies.... haha
> 
> Hey Wannabean How ya doin?

i am doing good. you? my puppie has trashed my living room :growlmad: 
you guys have so much going on. feel like my ttc journey has came to a stand still xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Here are the tests. That was within 3 minutes. Can you guys see anything? I am getting so frustrated.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









test invert.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wannabean So Sorry to hear the pup destroyed your living room GRRR... they like to play alot when so young.. what kinda pup?

I feel ya, I'm in a deffo holding pattern thats for sure... Hang in there, your time is coming hun :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie! Hi kim! Sorry shan sweetheart i dnt see anything on that one, but maybe thats just me? Hugs babe. Leaky tatas and bfns? Sumit not rite babe x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey ladies! xo

What an exhausting day for me..another to add to the list of many to come! The building has started so its been a madhouse here.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey ladies! xo

What an exhausting day for me..another to add to the list of many to come! The building has started so its been a madhouse here.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, sorry :( I only see the indention as well.

Hang in there tho..I know its coming. Are you still temping?


----------



## mommaof3

Kim your avatar makes me want a little girl so bad but will be happy as long as its healthy but oh to be able to go buy cute frilly pink things when is it exactly they can tell you would think I would remember 


Shannon I thought I seen something on the invert but I had mine right in front of me and still couldnt tell so im probably not the best one to judge :hugs:


Diane you and Jo and better get busy :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo.. Yummy Chocolate... So you missed... Ness is trying to cath the eggy, Diane hasnt gotten the moldies out, Nicole wants everyone to pee on a stick lol, Callie is still in the running for that BFP.. good temps and trying to hold out even though Nicole is tempting her. Brandy is feeling really gassy, Kim wants to be a foster mom (and I think she would love it) and thats all I remember besides my boob leaking and wanting some pickles.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats okay. I guess I am not preggo. Just frustrated.

Let me go back and read what you all wrote. Chatterboxes.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha it does move fast at this time!


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wannabean So Sorry to hear the pup destroyed your living room GRRR... they like to play alot when so young.. what kinda pup?
> 
> I feel ya, I'm in a deffo holding pattern thats for sure... Hang in there, your time is coming hun :hugs:

haha i bleeding hope so lol she is a white west highland terrier and she is full of nonsence lol she is so fuffy lol my dad calls her the snowflake with teeth and he keeps trying to get me to give her to him. theres not a hope in hell lol 
i am not worried about getting pregnant as i get pregnant really easy, i am terrified about how many i will need to lose untill i get my baby. yup def worried :cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm still playing catch up too... lol I'm sorry Shannon, I did'nt see anything as well... maybe too early??

Jo and Diana get :sex: :sex: :sex:

Nichole.... It would be Fabulous if you had a girl... I have so much pink stuff around here... I'm going to my gf's for a baby shower on March 14th... I even crochet a baby blanket for her... I'm so excited for her... 

I'm not 100% sure about the foster parent yet, I'd be so worried I'd get attached and go through the pain of that, I don't think I can handle it really... ?

Hey Brandy... Wow you guys have been busy lil bees... Your supposed to be resting lady...hehehe


----------



## shaerichelle

PrayerfulHope said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> bb in hr or so
> 
> Have you gotten an appointment yet? I hope they can sort things out for you, if you aren't pg maybe give you a shot so you can start AF and a new cycle?
> :hugs:
> 
> Just popping in to say good morning. I'm certain I'll be back tonight to chat w/you shannon. Still waiting for those pills in the mail.Click to expand...

Shatavari is going to be your heaven. I started accupuncture last thursday for fertility. I am seriously thinking blood test. trying to hold out but not sure.:cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wantabean said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wannabean So Sorry to hear the pup destroyed your living room GRRR... they like to play alot when so young.. what kinda pup?
> 
> I feel ya, I'm in a deffo holding pattern thats for sure... Hang in there, your time is coming hun :hugs:
> 
> haha i bleeding hope so lol she is a white west highland terrier and she is full of nonsence lol she is so fuffy lol my dad calls her the snowflake with teeth and he keeps trying to get me to give her to him. theres not a hope in hell lol
> i am not worried about getting pregnant as i get pregnant really easy, i am terrified about how many i will need to lose untill i get my baby. yup def worried :cry:Click to expand...

Snowflake with teeth... haha thats too funny...

I'm so sorry to hear of your loses that is so tramatic... I'm lost for words...
what does the doctors say?


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy Still temping .. a little change. and I am giving up hope honestly


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lol jo. I will grab the man by the balls tonite. Cd1o i think? So need to start gettin my fresh supply! And jo, sounds like af cravings with all that choccz x

DO it SOON. and then again after that..!:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I think I may be out this cycle. My temp took a big drop this morning. It's not below coverline yet, but I think it may be heading that way. On to next month I guess.

You are still above coverline.. Higher than last month and can have an implantation dip up to 14dpo I believe or if you are like me day 50:wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Foster parenting, I couldn't do..just because of the getting attached part of it. I'd be adopting all of them. Have you considered adoption though? I don't know how these things work.

Yeah, I'm supposed to be resting..but renovating an entire house is lots of work lol. I don't do much though..mainly just walk around, and point to things that I like and DH buys..hehe.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Didnt Brandy say she had a temp drop and thought she was out or something like that then got her BFP I cant remember all the details
> 
> 
> So I was watching Micky Mouse with my son they were trying to get a baby dragon home and I cryed my eyes out and gave my self the hiccups then my dad called and said something about adding to his will for this new bean and the crying started all over again I'm just emotional today I guess
> 
> 
> Shannon have you managed to pee yet I need some cheering up with you getting a BFP
> 
> Jo I really hope you get the moldies out tonight if not I may have to have a cry over that lol

I love emotions lol. 

No BFP and probably wont have one anytime soon


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> gl shan babe! I cant stand any more bfns frm u! X

Neither can I .. but I guess I am not preggo. I am just having my ass kicked by symptoms.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

To Brandy....Well thats good... Your the boss lady then... Even better ....

Yeah I know... I know I can get pregnant, I got prego the first time I tried... Just don't have a donor now... hehehe... I'm on standby per say... its all good... I'm in no hurry.. working on getting back in shape.... taking vitamins etc...

Yeah I'd have a house full too... I'll still look into it... I just get so attached... never know... Its so exciting to think of a lil one around here, I don't care if its not mine, I give it so much love and affection she'll be spoiled rotten... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> still still only a faint opk my temp went down again, so pass whats going on there.
> Diane just get on and do it woman take the bull by the horns or the man by the balls.
> I jsut went out and bought £4.50 wprthof chocolate and candy. The really unhealthy stuff and sugar and additives yum!!!!!

Jo Opk are a pain and you may never time it right. I want some chocolate! Yup I am getting some.

Damn it Diane listen to what she says!


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wannabean So Sorry to hear the pup destroyed your living room GRRR... they like to play alot when so young.. what kinda pup?
> 
> I feel ya, I'm in a deffo holding pattern thats for sure... Hang in there, your time is coming hun :hugs:
> 
> haha i bleeding hope so lol she is a white west highland terrier and she is full of nonsence lol she is so fuffy lol my dad calls her the snowflake with teeth and he keeps trying to get me to give her to him. theres not a hope in hell lol
> i am not worried about getting pregnant as i get pregnant really easy, i am terrified about how many i will need to lose untill i get my baby. yup def worried :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake with teeth... haha thats too funny...
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of your loses that is so tramatic... I'm lost for words...
> what does the doctors say?Click to expand...

doctors have said bugger all. they think because i am only 21 that its just bad luck. the midwife last week wrote me a referal so at least they have to do something now. just kinda of panicky today. if i already had a child i would feel more reassured. i have accepted that i have lost babies and there ia a problem but seeing my friends baby,it was only a couple of hours old, has made me really panicked ,


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Calliebabie hang in there girlie Its NOT over till the fat lady or :witch: sings... I have much hope for you hun... :hugs:
> 
> Jo... Get busy lady... Glad things are going better for ya.. :)
> 
> Mommaof3... Peas and Pickles.. Eww... lol Good ole pregnancy cravings but Gahhhh LOL How are ya doin?
> 
> Shann don't give up... Its just around the corner hun :)

lol around the corner in june I think.

mm I want pickles so bad. I bet DH will get me some:)


----------



## mommaof3

Sorry Shannon I really wish you new what was going on with your body a leaking bb and no bfp I just dont get it 

Brandy dont over do it girl

Kim I couldnt do the fostering id be heart broken all the time it takes a special person to bring kids to there home love and care for them until they find that forever home 

Wantabean I really hope the dr has some answers for you after this loss


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> good evening ladies. how are you all?
> jo i LOVE wham bars especially the giant ones.
> oooo shanon i am so excited for you!!
> xxx

thank you. 

I am okay.. How are you doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DH wants to watch a m ovie now...seriously??? Gah. I'm not in the mood for one, but I'll take the cuddle time. Will probably fall asleep, so you might not see me till tomorrow again! Rawr lol.

Big :hugs: to you all xo xo xo


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> DH wants to watch a m ovie now...seriously??? Gah. I'm not in the mood for one, but I'll take the cuddle time. Will probably fall asleep, so you might not see me till tomorrow again! Rawr lol.
> 
> Big :hugs: to you all xo xo xo

Good Night.. Now you can rest:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

To Nichole...
I know right... Glad your doing good.... I'm so happy for you Nichole.... :hugs:

Have fun Brandy... now relax... talk to ya soon :)


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Sorry Shannon I really wish you new what was going on with your body a leaking bb and no bfp I just dont get it
> 
> Brandy dont over do it girl
> 
> Kim I couldnt do the fostering id be heart broken all the time it takes a special person to bring kids to there home love and care for them until they find that forever home
> 
> Wantabean I really hope the dr has some answers for you after this loss

Yah I guess my body is truely screwed up


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole.. the girl might not like pink and frilly after a while. My stepdaughter she hates pink lol. shes 10 my other stepdaughter who is 12 loves pink... opposites lol


----------



## mommaof3

goodnight Brandy get some rest


----------



## Wantabean

Yah I guess my body is truely screwed up[/QUOTE]

hey your not the only one lol i am sorry about your bfn. as the girls say your not out untill the :witch: rears her ugly head. xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> To Nichole...
> I know right... Glad your doing good.... I'm so happy for you Nichole.... :hugs:
> 
> Have fun Brandy... now relax... talk to ya soon :)

Thanks Ill feel better after I go to the Ob tomorrow get the blood work and what have have you done


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie.. lol Af will come around March 21st. she likes to torture me.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole.. the girl might not like pink and frilly after a while. My stepdaughter she hates pink lol. shes 10 my other stepdaughter who is 12 loves pink... opposites lol

Oh I know my daughter was the same way just trying to get her into a dress for easter was a huge task she was more the dirt and mud then frills and pink lol but its nice to dream


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon I hope you get some answers soon 

wantabean I cant believe with all the loss you have had that they arnt willing to do more my heart goes out to you


----------



## shaerichelle

It seems doctors done care much these days.

Where did everyone go?


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna try and get the little one to take a nap


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I am going to lay down. I feel naseaus and have a headache.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay text me nicole if you want:)


----------



## meeshey

Hi ladies and all the new ones I havent yet met!!

Sorry I have been the crappiest Group member ever. The last week or so has been really crazy... added to that I am CD32 with no AF. She was due last Tuesday so I am 6 days late! Have a tender abdomen, sore lower back and tiredness BUT.... why don't you test I hear you all say... well I did on Saturday at CD30 (4 days late) and it was negative but did it late afternoon..... what do you think~????? Am I going crazy!?!?!! P.S never been late in my life!

Hope you're all well and lots of Baby Dust and BFP's and happy BDing to all.

Brandy - Yowser- theres a bubba! Awesome work!!! so pleased for you.
Shan - Hows you my lovely? Havent had time to do a proper catch up read!

Everyone else: Whats the goss? I'm back now....!!! sorry for being away.

Michelle xxx


----------



## Wantabean

yeah doctors seem not to care at all. o well will just need to keep trying. gona go have my tea will bbiab. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

evening all!! 

Shannon - wtf is going on?? I feel fed up never mind you!! I thought I'd seen a line on the first non-inverted pic but think it may have been the indent, I've had indented tests before they're a pain in the ass

Brandy - you take a nap darling 

meeshy maybe it's too early darling?

I'm on 2dpo but still chasing eggy just in case!!


----------



## meeshey

Nessicle said:


> evening all!!
> 
> Shannon - wtf is going on?? I feel fed up never mind you!! I thought I'd seen a line on the first non-inverted pic but think it may have been the indent, I've had indented tests before they're a pain in the ass
> 
> Brandy - you take a nap darling
> 
> meeshy maybe it's too early darling?
> 
> I'm on 2dpo but still chasing eggy just in case!!

totally had an indented test on Saturday.. i could see it from all angles!! lol! squinting at it, holding it at arms length!! lol!! You chase that eggy girl!! 
make sure theres plenty at the gate waiting!!


----------



## shaerichelle

hi michelle!. I'm frustrated...kinda like you. Had faint bfps think they were duds.. How you feeling?

ness lol. This is why I hate hpt. I was only going to do bloof after 18 days of high temps lol and so much for that. Yah I think it's an indent.


----------



## meeshey

i feel tired and bloated. rubbish. white lotion cm since about 5 days after ovulation. (TMI!) period pains when i was due on. uncomfortable to suck in my tummy... no nausea and bbs feeling a little tender but only today for the first time since last period. agree totally frustrated.. because if im not preggo then wheres af?? i dont feel preggo at all.. just grumpy and feel like a spoilt child. i made my brother in law cook me dinner tonight!!! lol. if anything, i am angry at the BFN.... because it doesnt make sense in my little head. period = not pregnant no period = pregnant BUT BFN...aaaagghhhh 
sorry, feel better now.
How are you Shan?
xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm the same as you angry at bfn with lots of symptoms. I swear I was preggo.


----------



## meeshey

come on shan, 2 more posts to 3000!!!


----------



## meeshey

now i look silly... she's gone.

night all... sweet dreams xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

no picked up my son ..makn dinner and getn ready for bowen therapy and feeln brfy


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:baby: :baby:

I'm a chatter!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm waiting for my doc for bowen therapy. I'll be back on in 2 hrs. I'm gonna poas again lol


----------



## jelliebabie

enjoy the bowen therapy shan! Welcome back meeshey! Hope ur bfp is just round the corner babe! Ness, im sure that eggies been sperminated x


----------



## jelliebabie

what test did u use michelle? If af is never late, theres a very good chance ur pregnant babe! Sometimes it can take a lil extra time to show up in ur pee x


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girlies will be back on soon but I wanted to say I'm becoming a poas a holic lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shan x


----------



## shaerichelle

my bladder is gonna burst. Lol 

diane do you have any chat things on your phone


----------



## PrayerfulHope

shaerichelle said:


> PrayerfulHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> bb in hr or so
> 
> Have you gotten an appointment yet? I hope they can sort things out for you, if you aren't pg maybe give you a shot so you can start AF and a new cycle?
> :hugs:
> 
> Just popping in to say good morning. I'm certain I'll be back tonight to chat w/you shannon. Still waiting for those pills in the mail.Click to expand...
> 
> Shatavari is going to be your heaven. I started accupuncture last thursday for fertility. I am seriously thinking blood test. trying to hold out but not sure.:cry:Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: do you normally have a regular cycle? If you aren't picking up on HPT you probably aren't preggo yet. What a poo! 
Acupuncture is supposed to be great, if you can get the right person to do it. I've been speaking with someone in TCM for ways to help OH's sperm count up, since I've already found the herbs for me to make me ovulate on my own (or "on my own" with the help of herbs :rofl:) 
Agnus castus can help your cycles regulate, whether they're out of whack from a miscarriage or hormone imbalance. I love the stuff, and it gives a whole bunch of ewcm around Ovulation as well. It's a miracle, i tell you. A miracle in a bottle. I get "Vitex" from iHerb.


----------



## shaerichelle

I have chaste berry. My cycles were always abnormal. Then I got the IUD without the hormones in for two years. I had my af 21st of every month. Anways they havent been regular since I got it out:(


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how ya doing tonight?
I have streptthroat and hurts like hell and hurts to talk.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my darlings!! 

Thanks for cheering me on everyone! Hope I've done enough to catch that eggy this month! Yesterday was CD16 and we :sex: last night so think that's it as far as eggy catching is going!

OH has asked for a rest tonight bless him :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

I was going nuts, I couldn't get on the site at all GRRR..and the builders are here, so I'm bored to death lol. I'm waiting on the security gate people to show up..I designed my own gate, and it's finally done! I'm excited to see it completed.

How's everyone?


----------



## molly85

We got some essential:sex: in last night I fell asleep by 7.30 with my legs up the wall. lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Jo! That's cute :D I did the same thing last month!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol I've got an image of Jo with her legs propped up half naked and zonked out :rofl:

Brandy how you feeling sweetie?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Michelle! I was just wondering about you hun xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Feeling ok today! Just really tired..but that's nothin new lol. Got a headache from all the jackhammers going on around the house!


----------



## molly85

I had the quilt tucked under my feet. and there was no half naked about it


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha keeping your bits warm jo :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

good morning I guess.. How are you ladies? I hate when they do server maintenance!


----------



## jelliebabie

hello everyone. I zonkd out last nite so much earlier than normal, so still not rid of the moldies dam it! Well done jo! Shan hw r u babe? X


----------



## jelliebabie

lol ness. Ur too funny x


----------



## shaerichelle

you didn't miss much the board was down for mainteance. Maybe you are ready for some :sex: now. I'm doing okay. Trying to decide about giving up on ttc.


----------



## molly85

that was was very annoying, thought my computerwas the blink


----------



## molly85

I did it for the team ladies,i just was not in themood.
aw shannon makesure you stay in contact if you stop trying


----------



## shaerichelle

I will jo. I'm frustrated.. Maybe I will stop charting and doing hpt. Just not sure.


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon how about NTNP and just seeing what happens? Perhaps the stress of charting etc is too much for you right now xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I'm thinking so. Ness. Dh chuckled at me when I said I was getiing frustrated. Men


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, u are not giving up babe! Ok? Im telling u as founder of the 4cs u r not allowed to give up. It is ur dream and destiny. If we do not try we dont get! X


----------



## molly85

Diane, Ness have you seen it?
Sunshine?????
We have actually done some gardening!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my Diane. I know I have to listen to you! I am going to stop temping and taking HPT after today!


----------



## shaerichelle

Sunshine Jo..thats your new name:)

We have lots of sunshine here.


----------



## spinneybaby

Hi Ladies,
I would like to join if it's ok?? Anyway, my DH and I are TTC #1. extremely frusturated as last cycle I was 5 weeks late for AF and it turned out I just skipped a cycle...so finally AF comes and now this cycle, I am 2 1/2 weeks late for AF again and 3 HPT's came back BFN! I don't even feel like I ov'd yet this cycle. I went off BCP in September and the first few cycles were consistent...30-31 days and now they are going crazy....which in turn is driving me crazy! Anyway, that was my venting...

Chasity


----------



## shaerichelle

Chasity.. I know how you feel. I got my IUD out with no hormones in september and my cycles have been 60 day! I am annoyed and frustrated!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, I think you Od CD 12 or 13


----------



## spinneybaby

It is sooo frusturating...it amazes me how many people skip cycles...It makes it hard to chart!


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome chasity. And yup jo, ive seen it. Amazing! We have some sunshine! Shan babe, if u think temping is stressing u out, then give it up, but dont ever give up the dream. Hugs babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I am actually giving up charting. Its hard but I am about done with getting the same temps over and over again! I just started accupuncture. I hope it does something.

I am going to shower be back in a bit.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I wont but I just want to be in the moment. If I dont want hubby to deposit he doesnt have to lmao!

:hugs: Diane babe.. You need to get on that man and have :sex:

Do you have an email or messenger of some kind?


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Diane, Ness have you seen it?
> Sunshine?????
> We have actually done some gardening!!!!

I know!!! about time hey?!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness, I think you Od CD 12 or 13

cos of my temps?? FF hasn't given me an o day yet but pretty sure it will after tomorrow! 

Didnt get my +opk til CD14 though.....


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yah I am actually giving up charting. Its hard but I am about done with getting the same temps over and over again! I just started accupuncture. I hope it does something.
> 
> I am going to shower be back in a bit.

yeah I bet it can be so frustrating and annoying if it's the same and you're not getting any different responses from it!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Ness cause of your temps. 

And I am very annoyed. 

Just did my last hpt. I thought I saw a line. guess not.


----------



## IceFire

Hello everyone--mind if I join in?? DH and I are TTC #1. I am now on cycle 14 and still no BFPs. Been reading this thread awhile so I am familiar with some of the regulars here. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## shaerichelle

hi welcome:)


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Hello everyone--mind if I join in?? DH and I are TTC #1. I am now on cycle 14 and still no BFPs. Been reading this thread awhile so I am familiar with some of the regulars here. Hope everyone is having a great day!

:wave: hi Icefire!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yes Ness cause of your temps.
> 
> And I am very annoyed.
> 
> Just did my last hpt. I thought I saw a line. guess not.

have you booked in for that blood test yet missy??

Glad I bd'd every day this cycle (including twice some days) cos hopefully that'll have it covered for whenever I ov'd!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I am glad too. DH and I have only had :sex: once in 4 days lol

No I havent. I have given up on even having a blood test.


----------



## Nessicle

when is AF due honey?


----------



## shaerichelle

My Af? lol lol Feb 21st. If I was normal and then I should O on March 5th.


----------



## Nessicle

and AF hasn't shown right?


----------



## shaerichelle

No darling she hasnt. she did this to me last cycle too.


----------



## IceFire

Thanks for the welcome :flower:


Good to see you here too Ness:thumbup:

Shaerichelle how long is a typical cycle for you hon?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well when I had my IUD it was the 21st of every month and now that I dont it seems to be every 60 days :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome icefire! Hope u get ur bfp soon! Hey shan, it will happen i knw it will. Dont miss out on bding yet incase ur gona ov late, and i will molest hubby tonight lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

You better Diane! Fast! You are going to O soon!

Yah I am not caring. lol it happens it happens.


----------



## mommaof3

Ok so I think the worst part of haveing my body practicully drained of blood is the darn TAPE they use i gave myself a bruise pulling it off 


Goodmorning ladies I see some new faces HI :hi:


----------



## mommaof3

the nurse at the ob office told me today that flintstone vitamins are good to take when ttc or while pregnant just take 2 a day I have never heard that before


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nicole.

I hate blood draws.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> the nurse at the ob office told me today that flintstone vitamins are good to take when ttc or while pregnant just take 2 a day I have never heard that before

I have. I take the all natural vitamins.


----------



## mommaof3

Hi shan yeah that and the only part of me left unexposed were my feet they allowed me to keep my socks on lol they took five of the big viles of blood I didnt even think to ask what all they were testing for


----------



## jelliebabie

arent all vitamins natural shan? Getin blood drawn is ok if u have a gud nurse and gud veins lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

no..some of them have additivies and food coloring.


----------



## mommaof3

:sex:Hi Diane am I gonna have to fly over there and crack the whip on you and dh lol get to :sex: woman


----------



## IceFire

Sorry Shannon your cycles sound crazy :wacko: Sounds very frustrating!! And maybe not caring is a good thing--friend of mine was doing the temping, opks, etc. driving herself crazy so her DH told her to forget the whole thing--two cycles later she was pregnant after trying for two years! :happydance:

Diane sounds like you need to get a move on girlie :haha: 

Nice to meet you all! :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I think its a good idea. 

I am gonna nap now. I am exhausted so very exhausted.


----------



## IceFire

Rest well Shannon! :sleep:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh I am sick of seeing indents. they are so close to lines and then when you invert them.. nothing.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves

Jeez what another busy day for me..they've starting the tearing walls down portion of our renovations..didn't think they would do that for another couple of weeks. Argh! Theres so much dust on EVERYTHING. It's driving me a bit crazy lol. I'm exhausted..feels like I did the work myself although I just did the bossing around.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves

Jeez what another busy day for me..they've starting the tearing walls down portion of our renovations..didn't think they would do that for another couple of weeks. Argh! Theres so much dust on EVERYTHING. It's driving me a bit crazy lol. I'm exhausted..feels like I did the work myself although I just did the bossing around.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol brandy.. My dh would say bossing around for you isn't different han any other day.


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Mrs. Brandy! How are you feeling? Hope all is going good for you. Although it does sound pretty crazy around your house these days...lol. I am just relieved to be finally getting past the exhausted stage and on to just the very tired one. My so called, "Morning sickness" is now down to the hours of 5-10pm. Then when I start feeling better I want to eat like a pig, which is horrible since it's bedtime. I am beginning to think making it through these 9 months without becoming huge is going to be a challenge. Hehehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's odd for me..I'm the quiet, shy one..but I was out there giving orders like I was meant to! Hey, it's my house..I want it done right :D

I was nice about it tho hehe.

I feel more fatigued than I ever have. I don't think I can stay awake another 5 minutes. Grr! I hate not being able to be on here much these days...once the building is done, you wn't be able to get rid of me lol.

Hope you all are well. Hang in there Shanshan. xoxo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NurseKel said:


> Hey there Mrs. Brandy! How are you feeling? Hope all is going good for you. Although it does sound pretty crazy around your house these days...lol. I am just relieved to be finally getting past the exhausted stage and on to just the very tired one. My so called, "Morning sickness" is now down to the hours of 5-10pm. Then when I start feeling better I want to eat like a pig, which is horrible since it's bedtime. I am beginning to think making it through these 9 months without becoming huge is going to be a challenge. Hehehe

lol! I'm feeling alright..not much sickness..just some nausea twinges in the evening so far the past few days. Exhaustion omg....Its bad!!! Things are so crazy here. But in the end, it will be worth it. I'd rather do it now than having jackhammers going when trying to get a newborn to sleep!

Hehe, I know what you mean..I want to eat all day long..yet Im so bloated!!!


----------



## Nessicle

evening all! well 3dpo and nothing to report except feeling gassy and really tired. Must be getting a bug or something!

Nipps are sore but that's usual for me around ov!

Went for a number 2 this afternoon though and had the most awful cramps but I can't work out whether they were in my uterus or bowel.....

they didnt feel like bowel cramps but then they didnt feel like AF type cramps either...??


----------



## shaerichelle

ness could it be an o thing?


----------



## Nessicle

hmmm don't think so...just felt really crampy when I was 'pushing' (I'm past the TMI point lol)

it passed after going to the toilet so perhaps it was in the lower part of my intesting and just felt like it was further down...?


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it could be. Lol you are so way past tmi.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: i know - i love it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

are you gonna have lots of ppl in the delivery room ness?


----------



## mommaof3

ok wheww what a day lol 

TMI does not apply when ttc lol


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon thanks so much for my tickers and 4c signature we just might have to change from pink to blue a little later on lol


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> are you gonna have lots of ppl in the delivery room ness?

they limit you to 2 here when you are activly pushing then after the baby comes anyone is welcome as long as it isnt flu season


----------



## jelliebabie

lol at nicole! U r too funny girl! Will defo do the bd 2nite! And ness u hav just stolen my gold tmi crown lol. Have everything crossd 4 ur bfp in ten days x


----------



## mommaof3

good Diane Id hate to have to bring out the turkey baster lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Dianer hurry she isn't joking


----------



## shaerichelle

yw nicole:)


----------



## mommaof3

I was just wondering if you ladies that live out of the states get baby gift bags when you go to the ob mine gave me a bag full of books magazines a week by week pregnancy calender in a nice little zip up case baby chek list for what you need all kinds of stuff I think it was more this time then it was last


----------



## mommaof3

YEAH ness has started symptom spotting and that reminds me where is Callie she has kept me waiting long enough we are on wednesday eve and im gettin anxious


----------



## shaerichelle

I won't be getting that..lol cuz I won't get a bfp. No I'm joking. I'm having home birth


----------



## mommaof3

its pretty common around here I know some ob give blankets and diaper bags at the hospital when you deliver


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> I won't be getting that..lol cuz I won't get a bfp. No I'm joking. I'm having home birth

Yes a home birth on webcam lol streaming live


----------



## jelliebabie

lol at nicole! U really are too funny! I promise to rape hubby 2nite for the fear of the turkeybastor! Lol and yip, i will be loggin in to watch shanys home birth! X


----------



## mommaof3

WoooHOOO Diane is gonna get a fresh supply no more moldie:spermy:


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> yeah doctors seem not to care at all. o well will just need to keep trying. gona go have my tea will bbiab. xxx

Have you ever had your bloods taken? I would ask to have blood work done. Hyperthyroidism can make it hard to sustain a pregnancy as well as other easy-to-solve issues. 

Shannon-Try not to give up on temping until after you see your acupuncturist. She can use your charts to determine how her treatments are working. If she thinks that is not necessary in her treatment, then go ahead and quit. It may be a good tool for her to help you though.

As for me, my temp dropped again this morning and I think that af is on her way. Probably tomorrow. I was almost in tears all day yesterday (true sign for me the :witch: is on her way) and I have been cramping most of the day today. I also had that period "smell" today when I went to the restroom. At least my cycles are regulating. Also, I discovered I have two cb digis. I guess I will be saving them for another month.....


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and I couldn't get on B&B at all yesterday because of the site maintenance. I will test Friday if af still hasn't shown, but I am pretty sure she is on her way.


----------



## mommaof3

ahhh Callie im sorry hunny maybe she will stay away fx for you:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, those temps don't lie.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I won't be getting that..lol cuz I won't get a bfp. No I'm joking. I'm having home birth
> 
> Yes a home birth on webcam lol streaming liveClick to expand...

No webcam lol.. updates via text then you can post lol.

Oh wait if I am preggo right now. we will go into labor at the same time. :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

aw callie, it aint over yet babe! When was the witch due?? If shes not here by the morning u must stick to ur part of the deal and test! Im praying for ur bfp! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie my temps lie lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Durn it Callie. Thought you were testing weds. Nicole will fly there and make you test!


----------



## calliebaby

Mine haven't lied so far.
My luteal phase is usually 12 days. So I am due today. I may get a dollar store test to pee on to appease all of you:haha:
But I think that af will be here before that happens.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to get going...but I will be back on in a few hours.:hi:


----------



## shaerichelle

Go do it now and hold your pee for 4 hours!


----------



## calliebaby

I will try..Talk to you with an update around 5:30.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Well, I have to get going...but I will be back on in a few hours.:hi:

Drive on over to the dollar store!:haha:

I got 10 of them yesterday:wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I missed the testing on Firday shes gonna make me wait even longer you girls are killing me im just gonna have each one of you submit a urine sample monthly and will take over the tesing on my own ill text you the results lol I hate to fly and this would just be cheaper and feed my addiction


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I will try..Talk to you with an update around 5:30.

Okay Its 5:08 here:haha: I will be out and check my phone


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Oh I missed the testing on Firday shes gonna make me wait even longer you girls are killing me im just gonna have each one of you submit a urine sample monthly and will take over the tesing on my own ill text you the results lol I hate to fly and this would just be cheaper and feed my addiction


Lmao .. okay if you would do that for me please!:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Gonna eat now. bbiab


----------



## mommaof3

Yes Callie test tonight you have waited long enough its time lol


----------



## mommaof3

well im gonna go eat and get the dishes cleaned up so I can get back on here I hate thinking im missing something lol especially when there is testing going on and Diane there had better be some bumpin and a rockin goin on at your house tonight young lady and it better be the kind where your NAKED lol


----------



## IceFire

LOL Diane I hope you get some serious action tonight or these girlies are going to come to your house and make you jump on DH:haha: What CD are you on girlie? 

Mommaof3--so the TTC poas addiction continues even after you get your BFP??? Am I always going to be addicted to poas now?? LOL I hope not :rofl: I don't think DH could stand that....:)


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, ur makin me pee myself lol. Is that another pg symptom? Increased sense of humour? Icefire, am on cd11 so should ov in a few days x


----------



## jelliebabie

where has everyone gone?!? I may have to do my own version of bridget jones all by myself, lol x


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> where has everyone gone?!? I may have to do my own version of bridget jones all by myself, lol x

you stealing my thing? 
i have a cofession ladies, i have started smoking again :blush: will stop next week so there isnt a chance of harming any future babies.
have a genius plan. most the girls i know accidently got pregnant when they were drunk so this weekend gona try that!! i dont drink so wont take a lot lol :rolf: 
how is everyone?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie, wudnt steal ur thing, just borrowing it. Lol. I still smoke too but trying to cut down and will give up if i get a bfp! You dnt need 2 get drunk to get pg babe but after all u have been thru u deserve to let ur hair down! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm on date nite. Feeling sick:(

bb tom


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good night shan babe, hope ur feeling better soon x


----------



## mommaof3

Where is Callie lol 

Diane why arnt you replacing the moldies lol

wantabean yes go get just a little drunk lol dont want you passing out before the deed is done 

just where is Jo today I cant remeber her schedule and the time difference throws me off


----------



## mommaof3

IceFire said:


> LOL Diane I hope you get some serious action tonight or these girlies are going to come to your house and make you jump on DH:haha: What CD are you on girlie?
> 
> Mommaof3--so the TTC poas addiction continues even after you get your BFP??? Am I always going to be addicted to poas now?? LOL I hope not :rofl: I don't think DH could stand that....:)

lmao yes the addiction continues if these ladies lived close enough id show up at there door test in hand demanding they PEE I dont know what ill do when they all get :bfp: I guess try and find some type of therapy for poas addicts


----------



## mommaof3

Goodnight ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite nicole n babybump x


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: Nicole I just got this image of a woman standing on my front porch with a cup and a pregnancy test demanding that I pee on the spot :rofl:

Diane I am also on CD 11 and have 28-29 day cycles...glad to know I won't be on the dreaded 2ww alone this month:thumbup: FX'd that this is our month!!

Sleepy now...hitting the sack! Gotta rest up for :sex: the next few days! 

Good night ladies!


----------



## jelliebabie

gudnite icefire. Whats ur name btw? When do u ov? I think i ov cd15 so getting ready for my bd marathon! Lol. We can symptom spot together and maybe test together too? Ooh im excited for us! Hope this is our month! Gud luck babe x


----------



## calliebaby

phone broke and my computer broke.anyways,bfn.no surprise.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie. Those digis are less sensitive so could be too early? It aint over yet babe. Hugs! And big announcement to everyone else! I just got rid of the moldies! Yipee going into cd12 x


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry callie. Does af feel like she is coming?


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome diane:) now you need to have mor :sex:

I got so sick on date nite dh to pull over so I could barf and nothin. Came home went to bed. Been awake for over hour. Can't sleep. Feel so sick. And dh came to bed and is snoring. So I'm downstairs. Ugh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry you're feeling bad, Shannon :( You're having a rough time. Wish we knew what the heck was going on..

Yay Diane!!! No more moldies haha.

Welcome, IceFire! :D I'll be cheering you n Diane on :D

Callie, sorry bout the bfn, but it could just be too early!


The builders are here bright and early..already banging away. I'm so not in the mood for this today..


----------



## Wantabean

diane i am getting ready to ov maybe the start of next week. that about the same as you? xxx


----------



## molly85

I'm here!!!!!

After the gardening we went out for MIL 50th. Indian food, not my favorite dishes but still good. I ended up painfully bloated so wentstraighttobedon return.Stillnice and constipated I was hoping the Thyroxine would fix that. Laundryis actually on the line so much work to doaround the house.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Indian food sounds AMAZING right now! lol. Even tho I am bloated and constipated too....sigh.

Have been to a light store picking out downlights and a chandelier..gah I am exhausted..

I know I say that way too much.


----------



## molly85

ourhouseis a project and it never looks perfect drives me nuts


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> are you gonna have lots of ppl in the delivery room ness?

morning all!! (or afternoon over here!) 

been a very manic day, I'm so wiped! 

Haven't had chance to catch up on posts yet but if someone could give me a rundown I'd be very grateful :flower:

Shanny - just mum and Mark would be in delivery room with me! 

4dpo and not much to report except feeling so exhausted and have a stuffy nose, thinking I'm getting a cold though rather than it being a pg symptom! 

Only thing of notice really is when I went to the toilet to pee earlier, I had creamy CM - not like sticky creamy but like fluidy, milky coloured CM. 

This time last month I had sticky CM so perhaps that's a good sign!


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning Ness... Thats not to many people.

I am still feeling sick. Cant believe DH had to pull over last night so I can almost barf. I have never gagged so hard. I had a headache so bad. and woke up in the middle of the night for four hours gagged a few times peed a few times and had some hurting nipple pain.

I am going for a blood test. I dont know whats up with my body. Per Callies suggestion I have decided to not stop temping until I talk to my accupuncturist tomorrow. And per my own suggestion.. I have decided to take a HPT again I think I see a faint line.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness milk watery discharge ..I had that a few days ago and in Jan when I was preggo:)


----------



## Shey

Ahhh so my DF had a grand mal seizure last night so his trip is put on hold. which sucks cause we really wanted to start the baby making process.:cry: and his mom is being a b i t c h!


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe, sorry ur feeling so crap! Hugs. Upload photo of ur test what u waitin 4 woman? Is it a bfp? Fxd. Ness fxd 4 u 2 babe i knw u have caught that eggy! When u gonna test? X


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Morning Ness... Thats not to many people.
> 
> I am still feeling sick. Cant believe DH had to pull over last night so I can almost barf. I have never gagged so hard. I had a headache so bad. and woke up in the middle of the night for four hours gagged a few times peed a few times and had some hurting nipple pain.
> 
> I am going for a blood test. I dont know whats up with my body. Per Callies suggestion I have decided to not stop temping until I talk to my accupuncturist tomorrow. And per my own suggestion.. I have decided to take a HPT again I think I see a faint line.

I think that's a very good idea hun a blood test to at least confirm whether or not you're preggo (sooo hope it's positive for you!!!) 

put pics up of the hpt once you've done it xx


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness milk watery discharge ..I had that a few days ago and in Jan when I was preggo:)

Oooooohhhh really???? 

I've defo noticed a different type of CM than what I had this time last month. Sounds gross but think I had thrush and that's what was causing the discharge.

Now it's just milky watery creamy type discharge...


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> shany babe, sorry ur feeling so crap! Hugs. Upload photo of ur test what u waitin 4 woman? Is it a bfp? Fxd. Ness fxd 4 u 2 babe i knw u have caught that eggy! When u gonna test? X

thanks diane darling! 

well I've said I won't test til AF is due next Saturday but......

I'm thinking maybe 10 or 11 dpo which will be about this time next week probably Thursday! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh No I am so sorry Shey Can you go see him?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, i think i am seeing things the line is right under the white part more to the left and its as wide as the other one but very very faint


As of this am. I feel so naseaus and have heartburn. 

DH and I discussed it we are going friday for blood. Until them I will do HPT :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







tes march3.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaerichelle

I read the other day the blue ones I took can detect hcg of 5 so I might go get more for friday. Maybe I can save money if they are darker.


----------



## Nessicle

I see it shannon! Extremely faint but I see it - you defo need a blood test xx


----------



## Shey

I can't he lives in IL and Im in Florida


----------



## shaerichelle

really ness? Omg omg. 

I hope I can hold out til friday. I feel sp sick I'm not going anywhere today lol.

shey you can't take his ticket and fly there


----------



## Shey

I was suppose to go up there in may for his b-day


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> really ness? Omg omg.
> 
> I hope I can hold out til friday. I feel sp sick I'm not going anywhere today lol.
> 
> shey you can't take his ticket and fly there

yep I can defo see something very faint - and it's not an indent! ooh I wouldnt be able to hold out! you need to do hpt's tomorrow and Friday too!!


----------



## Nessicle

this is where I can see it - unless my eyes are playing tricks with me!
 



Attached Files:







tes%20march3marked.JPG
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaerichelle

shey I'm so sorry :hugs: is he okay?


oh I am ness don't you worry! I'll take a better pic when test dries.


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah we have testing and oving going on my kind of day ladies 

Callie I got my fx it was to early for a digi :hugs:

DIANE DIANE DIANE I am so very happy you got the moldies gone I can put the turkey baster back up 

Shannon I think your pregnant 

where is kim 

Brandy how long is your house to be turned upside down


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel it to say the least.

glad you put the turkey baster away.
callie took a digi?


----------



## mommaof3

Ive heard digis arnt very sensitive Ive only used those one time with my last and was a week late before it picked anything up

Ness Im sure you have caught the egg this month 

shey so sorry I sure hope your df is ok 

well ladies as much as I hate to Ive got to leave and go do a favor for my sister in-law her car broke down and she needs a ride 


BBIAB


----------



## Shey

I hope he is mommaof3. I hate his mom she told me not to call him but I will call him.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness that is where I see it. I am uplaoding new pics


----------



## molly85

Shey why has a seizure stopped him visiting?
My mums epileptic and it wouldn't stop her he's not driving the plane.
I hope that doesn't seemin sensitive but this shouldn't stophis everyday life. 
Sorry Shannon I didn't seeit maybe ness has better eyes than me. I think I have another ear infection and my hole face hurts and the side of my head. Gah I hate this I'v only had them since we moved here


----------



## shaerichelle

SO here it is after it has dried.

should I do the happydance.
 



Attached Files:







dark test 1.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5









dark test 2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Ness Im sure you have caught the egg this month

Gosh I sure hope so....

bd'd at all the right times but still feel like I havent done enough - I suppose everyone feels like that though in the 2ww huh?


----------



## Shey

I dunno but his family takes advantage of him and his mom is a nosy :witch: and butts into his business and love life. She is the reason for his relationships not lasting long.


----------



## Nessicle

well Shannon now it's dried it's sort of a shadow but to be a shadow in the exact place you get a positive is a bit of a coincidence hey? 

I still think it's positive and you should test tomorrow with FMU!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Ness I bet they do lol. I havent really had one lmao. Well last time it was a 10 day waiting. But I think you caught the eggy. Fingers crossed babe.

Jo How did you get the ear infection honey? Ugh I have never had one, but have had pain. Can you get drops?

Shey.. I would tell his mom off lol


----------



## Shey

Yea I agree with Nessicle, Shannon test again!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I agree Ness. It is darker than yesterday.. so I am think its a positive... It was FMU:)


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Yes Ness I bet they do lol. I havent really had one lmao. Well last time it was a 10 day waiting. But I think you caught the eggy. Fingers crossed babe.
> 
> Jo How did you get the ear infection honey? Ugh I have never had one, but have had pain. Can you get drops?
> 
> Shey.. I would tell his mom off lol


Oh believe me Shannon I intend on telling his mom off. And give her a bitch slap haha!


----------



## molly85

Shey spend the money go get him.He won't be traveling alone. Just don't let himgo back.Ifhe's gnna be a dad he needs to be around


----------



## molly85

I'm not sure but i seem to get themon andoff I think it started with a bit of decorating debris and the gunk just isnt coming out tho doc says its fine half the time


----------



## shaerichelle

My friend got sick from doing demo on his house too Jo. Do you wear masks and ear plugs?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yes Ness I bet they do lol. I havent really had one lmao. Well last time it was a 10 day waiting. But I think you caught the eggy. Fingers crossed babe.
> 
> Jo How did you get the ear infection honey? Ugh I have never had one, but have had pain. Can you get drops?
> 
> Shey.. I would tell his mom off lol
> 
> 
> Oh believe me Shannon I intend on telling his mom off. And give her a bitch slap haha!Click to expand...

I couldnt handle it. My in laws are in India. But I dont ever see them acting like this to me.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey, im so sorry bout ur fiance and ur future mil being a bitch. Mothers can be over protective of their boys. He needs to be a man and stand up to her. Sorry i dnt mean to cause offense. And shanny babe omg! Is that a line i see? Does it have colour? Excitd 4 u x


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it does have some color. I am trying not to do the happy dance as I sit here and sweat and feel like I am gonna barf. Was looking at my chart. I dont know when I ovulated lol


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon babe i wana scream congrats bfp! But i knw what an emotional rollercoaster uv been on and dont want any disappointment for u babe! I wud have to agree with ness about the blood test so u can knw for deffo but i want a bfp for u with all my heart! Wheres kayla gone? Awol! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I put a message on her profile. She replied shes been busy! 

I wanna scream BFP too. I put it in the pregnancy test gallery:) I want to see what they say..


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh shan, i must pop over n see what the experts say! Im hopeful sweetheart x


----------



## Nessicle

FX for you Shannon honey you deserve it soooo much :hugs: 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you ladies:) So far it looks like they all think I am getting a bfp.:)


----------



## jelliebabie

she does deserve it ness. Especially with all those symptoms!


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and shan babe. I wudnt use the tests u where talking bout that measure 5mui. Ive read the hcg levels 0 to 5 are normal for non pregnant woman x


----------



## Nessicle

I agree - Shannon's body has been driving me mad let alone her lol! 

OMG OMG shanny!!! :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Right now I feel awful I must say. But I will take it only if I have a bfp lol.

Thank you girls. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol those were the blue dye ones Diane babe. the ones I took last week.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ Ness! I hope the 2ww is cake for you then! It is torture. 

I hope I can be the cheerleader now for everyone.


----------



## IceFire

Good early afternoon 4C ladies!!

Diane--my name is Allie and I usually OV around day 14-15 also so we will be 2WW together!

Shannon!!!! Girl I am soooo excited for you I want to do the bfp happy dance for you but I also don't want you to get disappointed! Ahhhh!! But I defo think that HPT looks like a :bfp: to me!! Can't wait to hear what the bloods say!! FX'd for you babe!

Ness---sorry you are under the weather today..hope you get to feeling better! 


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol @ Ness! I hope the 2ww is cake for you then! It is torture.
> 
> I hope I can be the cheerleader now for everyone.

it certainly is!! can't believe i'm only 4dpo lol, Oh has a major sex session planned for tonight too and I really can't be bothered, so knackered! 

Have to do it though or he'll think I'm just using him for spermy ha ha


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: Ness I just hope you don't fall asleep on him...have fun tonight :winkwink:


----------



## Nixilix

As if they ever think we are using them for spermy! Mwa haha!

I wonder if anyone will notice if I have a little nap here at work?


----------



## shaerichelle

:rofl: Ness I know how you feel. LOL.. It will go by fast I cant believe you are already 4 dpo.

Allie..thank you. I think I am:)


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Rachel Just keep your head up and make sure it doesnt move.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol Rachel Just keep your head up and make sure it doesnt move.

:rofl: i get pestered too much to do that but it would be ace! Rach take one for the team and have a nap! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> :rofl: Ness I know how you feel. LOL.. It will go by fast I cant believe you are already 4 dpo.

Just want to get to 7dpo then I'm in the 1ww and I can truly symptom spot then :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi allie. Thats fab we can symptom spot n test 2getha! Ness, cant let oh knw u only used him 4 his swimmers lmao! Ur 2 funny girl! Shan, i hope u r gonna be be our cheerleader! Has senthil seen the test? Whats he saying? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Senthil has seen the line! Which makes me believe it even more.


----------



## Nessicle

I know - he's got a bloody naughty nurse outfit for me to put on.....good lord.....


----------



## shaerichelle

here is the thread.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/286656-bfp-maybe-baby.html


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Senthil has seen the line! Which makes me believe it even more.

:baby::baby::baby:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Ness. Thanks for the cheering...

Tell him you will only wear the nurse outfit if he puts on thongs :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

this makes me question temping!


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao ness. U shud suggest he try it on first! That wud be a great photo! Shan thats great hubs sees the line. I hope its a bfp huni x


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so too. Maybe I will try to pee again later see if it gets darker!


----------



## Nixilix

Pee pee pee
Pee pee pee
Pee pee pee


----------



## shaerichelle

lol i willl after dinner


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan, I see something too!!!!! 

And hi everyone! :D


----------



## jelliebabie

lol rachel. Yip peepee shan xx hw long til after dinner? Eek i hate waiting! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi brandy! Hws the building going? Hws ur wee bean doing? X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. In about 6 hours Diane.

You do Brandy?:)


----------



## Natasa

Hi to all of you girls! I am a new member..ttc for 3 months..So ,can you write down where can I consult for some questions related for ttc.. Or just directly ask someone here..
thanx :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, I saw the faint faint faintest of lines..but it's there. Fingers crossed bigtime for you hun.

Building was crazy today..though it's not building yet, it's destruction and mess lol. I just swept and mopped up a ton of dust..but still needs to be mopped a few more times. I can't do it tho..way too tired. I was lucky to get what I did, done. DH was getting mad, cuz he told me to just leave it all and rest. Oopsie lol. I felt fine though..no pains, no extreme exhaustion...I listen to my body..so I know I was safe. 

Beanie is doing ok, hopefully! Have been lucky so far with symptoms. Only slight nausea in the evenings..yay! And having to pee a million times (stinky pee at that, ewwie)..boobs are bigger but not so sore..that's the fun part :D

Oh and I've discovered :sex: is probably out for me for a while..when we did it last night, I cramped SO badly..:( It was horrible. Totally took away any pleasure I got from it. It really scared me. I don't wanna feel that again. Felt just like labor pains for about a minute. I kept looking for blood..that's how worried I was and how intense it was. Blah, damnit. Nature is cruel giving me a higher sex drive and then that!

Woe is me huh.


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, Sorry about the :sex: hurting. Its probably cause things are different down there. You know what I mean.

It is the faintest of faint lines, but its there I hope it gets darker. I feel like barfing bad today. I wish it would just come.I know what you mean about stinky pee lol. 

How long is the deconstruction going on lol? I cant handle mess. I am sure when you get to the nesting stage it wont be good.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's already driving me insane..I can't take mess either. But DH was getting pretty mad, so I just stopped. He's afraid I'll hurt myself...which I prob just need to chill anyways. It's still bugging me big time!!!

I guess they are done here for about a week, since the foundation they poured has to set properly. It wont do much good to clean it all up spic n span cuz they'll be back and breaking more later. It'll be worth it all in the end..I keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah the :sex: thing suuuuucks! It didn't hurt like..doing the deed..it only hurt when I orgasmed (sorry lol) it made my uterus cramp soooooo bad...so I guess I get to suffer lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh yup the uterus. Just dont orgasm lol.

I would have to clean up the mess. Is it for the babies room?

Well I cant eat. Everything makes me wanna hurl and I am getting a bad headache again.


----------



## shaerichelle

Natasa.. you can ask questions here


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's the whole house..we're doing renovations all over! New office for hubby, extended bedroom for DD, the nursery is fine without building..new bathroom (and extended), all new everything..floors, appliances, bathroom fittings, lights.

I'll be back ina few..gotta warm DD's dinner real quick


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, that would drive me mad. But I am sure it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## jelliebabie

am sure itll be worth it 2 brandy! Just u take it easy tho hun. And shan babe, drum roll for ur next test photo! Am too excitd! Hope its darker! X


----------



## shaerichelle

im trying not to pee. lol so I can do it sooner. I feel so freaking sick. I almost barfed eating tuna. and soup gave me mega heartburn.

Cookies it is.


----------



## Shey

aww Shannon. how bout eating saltine crackers? those help.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well DH went to the store to get me some gluten free crackers.... he got me some with flaxseed in it.. which I am allergic to. Sigh


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry shannon


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DD is in bed..time for me to shower and wash this dust off me. Then I'm done for the night! And I can catch up here lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I gotta get my son soon! well like 1.5 hours..

I am done for the day now.

Its okay Shey. Just eating short bread cookies. Hope its all for a good cause


----------



## Shey

yea i hope so too Shannon, text me later


----------



## shaerichelle

I will.. :)


----------



## Shey

yay!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

i dont think i can hold it girls. It might have to wait til tomorrow. Wow i havent drank much either.


----------



## Shey

aww keep drinking. haha


----------



## shaerichelle

lol you guys are funny.


----------



## calliebaby

Temp dropped below coverline this morning. I am definitely out this cycle. I found out yesterday that my best friend is pregnant. We were on the same cycle down to the day of ovulation this last cycle. On to next cycle. AF should be visiting me tomorrow according to how my temps chart works. At least my lp is 14 days now and my cycle is 4 days shorter. All good things (minus the bfn). Oh, and I used a pink dye test not a digi (as promised). My computer is broken so I amy not be on very much until thursday or friday.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> lmao ness. U shud suggest he try it on first! That wud be a great photo! Shan thats great hubs sees the line. I hope its a bfp huni x

LMAO he did last night! It was the funniest thing I've ever seen - it was really short and his dangly bits were hanging out of the bottom :rofl:

Callie aww darling so sorry to hear that your temp has dropped :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww Callie sorry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry Callie :( :hugs: Tons of baby dust for next cycle...but hey, AF hasn't shown, so you aren't officially out!

I'm back..had a nice shower. AHHH


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HI All just poppin in to say Hi... Hope all is going well for everyone... :hugs: 

I'm doing fine... Just passing through to check my messages... :)


----------



## Shey

Hi Hopin&Prayin!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Kim :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

aw callie babe, so sorry to hear bout temps. Really hoped u and ur friend wud go thru it 2getha! Maybe u will but u will just be a month behind!0and lol ness! And u never took a photo for us girls to have a laugh at! Hw cud u! Lol dangly bits! X


----------



## Shey

ugh I wish this cough would go away. damn sinus infection


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha diane I think it would've been seen as improper content :rofl: it was like Miss Man off Scary Movie LMAO!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Temp dropped below coverline this morning. I am definitely out this cycle. I found out yesterday that my best friend is pregnant. We were on the same cycle down to the day of ovulation this last cycle. On to next cycle. AF should be visiting me tomorrow according to how my temps chart works. At least my lp is 14 days now and my cycle is 4 days shorter. All good things (minus the bfn). Oh, and I used a pink dye test not a digi (as promised). My computer is broken so I amy not be on very much until thursday or friday.

Oh no I am sorry girlie. At least the LP is longer. That is a huge plus. I am hoping you catch the eggy next month and you two can be preggers together. I hope AF doesnt visit though. My temp dipped below coverline last time and I was still preggo:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> lmao ness. U shud suggest he try it on first! That wud be a great photo! Shan thats great hubs sees the line. I hope its a bfp huni x
> 
> LMAO he did last night! It was the funniest thing I've ever seen - it was really short and his dangly bits were hanging out of the bottom :rofl:Click to expand...

LMAO :rofl: Omg


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry but its gonna be 3 more hours lol I had to pee


----------



## Shey

aww good luck shannon


----------



## molly85

Finally get to sit down with the computer. 
Man I ache we have been putting coving up in our spare room it does looklovely OH picked well its all white and Pea Pod green. carpet arrives in 3 weeks. Roger/Amelia will love it


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel Amelia will like it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey but it was pressing on my bladder.


----------



## molly85

You think an Amelia first? Ithink OH wants a Roger totake to the football


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup Amelia.:) Boys love having boys.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How about one of each :D hehe


----------



## molly85

Brandy are you wishing twins on me????
OH did i tell you the EWCMwas only around for 2/3days? it's all gone very quiet down therenot sure if the temps look ok or not?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That I am ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

No Brandy you will have once of each.. Miss 145 hcg @ 13dpo.lol


----------



## shaerichelle

No Brandy you will have once of each.. Miss 145 hcg @ 13dpo.lol

Jo I dont listen to temps anymore.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Oh gosh! That's just a really good level..that's all. :D


----------



## molly85

twins for brandy
I justcan't comprehend 2 babies. how would they fit in there?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They'd be awfully crowded. lol

Gah I am so tired..think it's time for sleep now. Shannon, I expect to see a darker bfp when I get back on in the morning :D GL hun.

Night Jo! And everyone else lurking around xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They'd be awfully crowded. lol

Gah I am so tired..think it's time for sleep now. Shannon, I expect to see a darker bfp when I get back on in the morning :D GL hun.

Night Jo! And everyone else lurking around xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy. Have a good nights sleep


----------



## molly85

night brandy nights tomorrow


----------



## shaerichelle

so girls sorry I am having to pee alot and you will have to wait til tomorrow with FMU. I cant take it lol


----------



## molly85

i wanna sleep i only got up at 9.30. and nights tomorrow.pizzaon its way


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no shannon! I can not wait! I will not wait damn it! What is it with u ladies u like to keep us in suspenders! And ness lmao, improper content! U cud have multimedia msgd me it! I need a laugh whilst waiting to ov lol x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry honey but it had to come out!...lol


----------



## shaerichelle

call me crazy but I put my test on here.

https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.cfm?testID=6238


----------



## jelliebabie

rite thats it mrs! Put a plug in there 4 3hrs!! Paleeez just 4 me? Lol. Supose just havin to go cud be a pg symptom rite? X


----------



## IceFire

Shannon I have my FX'd for you awesome :bfp: tomorrow! :dust: 

:rofl: at Ness and her OH's little dangly bits :rofl: too funny!

Callie I am sorry to hear about your temps. I know exactly how you feel with the best friend thing though. Nearly all of my college friends are pregnant/have kids...a lot of them are already pregnant with kid number 2! It is hard for me to even be on Facebook lately having to see all of them with their little ones....:cry:

Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## Shey

Will AF came today. grr! now imma have to wait. damn it all to hell


----------



## IceFire

So sorry the :witch: got you today Shey :cry: Hang in there...:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Pout I wanted my BFP this month


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Shey. 

Diane I am trying its been about a hour! Ugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im holding it. one person said an evap on the site :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

IceFire said:


> Shannon I have my FX'd for you awesome :bfp: tomorrow! :dust:
> 
> :rofl: at Ness and her OH's little dangly bits :rofl: too funny!
> 
> Callie I am sorry to hear about your temps. I know exactly how you feel with the best friend thing though. Nearly all of my college friends are pregnant/have kids...a lot of them are already pregnant with kid number 2! It is hard for me to even be on Facebook lately having to see all of them with their little ones....:cry:
> 
> Hope you all have a great evening!

Thank you Allie. :)

I understand facebook. I have one friend who is preggo. she tried for like a year. and my other friend just had a baby.


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab 2 hrs 45 minutes to go sigh


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls check out my chart. For the hell of it I put a positive pregnancy test in and all the lines are green!


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, hun. Hw come the damn witch got u? I thought u where waiting to ov? Are ur cycles screwy? So sorry! Yes allie ness is too funny! And she defo has the golden tmi crown. She is the 4cs tmi queen! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, it dnt shw me the green lines babe? R u holding ur waters 4 me? Hehe x


----------



## shaerichelle

yes. You didnt see the green lines?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im wondering if its an evap :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

the temp lines are green!

Oh I didnt save it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Its only on my end..ugh!


----------



## shaerichelle

anotherfaont line looks darker.wtg for it to dry


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shannon. Babe, sorry uv bin all on ur own. I was on a call to my friend! Hav u a photo babe? Is it a bfp? Fxd x


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome was it a good call?!?! Im not sure there is a line anymore. it doesnt show on the pictures:(


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel like I am being teased.


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shannon babe! Maybe its cos its not fmu? I dont knw babe. I hate how this is messing with u and wish i cud give u a bfp! Big hugs x


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe. We want to wait after accupuncture tomorrow to get the blood test. I hope its darker in the morning because I am getting frustrated.


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope so too shanny babe. If anyone deserves a bfp u do! Thinkin of u hun x x x x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you babe. You deserve it too!


----------



## jelliebabie

im praying its darker in the morning shany x


----------



## Shey

Good luck Shannon I hope you get BFP! looks like i'll have to wait a month


----------



## shaerichelle

love you diane babe.


----------



## mommaof3

Good evening ladies 

ok so I have this vision of Vanessa's husband is thingy dingling out of his dress holding a turkey baster shes taken another GOLD lol

shannon hunny your body is driving me crazy so Im ordering her to give you a very dark BFP in the am and I wont take any evap faint line or a bfn I hope ive made this clear to her

Shey sorry the :witch: hows your df doing 


Kim HI sorry I missed you hope your haveing a good week 


Jo you just crack me up reading your post i bet you would be a laugh a min to hang around with 


Brandy glad your feeling good my ob gave me Nov 2nd as a due date 


Callie sorry your temp dropped more I hope af stays away


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> shey, hun. Hw come the damn witch got u? I thought u where waiting to ov? Are ur cycles screwy? So sorry! Yes allie ness is too funny! And she defo has the golden tmi crown. She is the 4cs tmi queen! X


Yup jellie my cycles are screwy i thought i had it last month but didn't cause of stress.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nicole, got your feet up? Maybe by ordering my body around it will listen lol


----------



## mommaof3

so Ill ask you ladies me and dh had a nice little argument at dinner does shrimp fall into the catagory of fish I said no because I really wanted it but to be honest Im not sure Dr. said no more then 2 fish servings a week and Ive already had that plus some


----------



## Shey

Shrimp isn't fish it's a crustation but it is still seafood you can have it just not a lot


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Shey. I need lots of luck. How is your DF?


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Hi Nicole, got your feet up? Maybe by ordering my body around it will listen lol

Oh she better listen im all out of sorts with her right now she better get to producing some higher amounts of hcg lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Its a shellfish, crustecan..

Crustaceans (Crustacea) form a very large group of arthropods, usually treated as a subphylum, which includes such familiar animals as crabs, lobsters, crayfish, shrimp, krill and barnacles.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nicole, got your feet up? Maybe by ordering my body around it will listen lol
> 
> Oh she better listen im all out of sorts with her right now she better get to producing some higher amounts of hcg lolClick to expand...

I agree damn it. I have had enough


----------



## jelliebabie

i love u loads too shany babe, and i mean that! Nicole, im offended uv left me off ur list, lol. And yip, shrimp is fish. Why only 2 portions a week? Is that cos of mercury? X


----------



## mommaof3

Oh dont be offended darling your just flying under the radar right now you replaced the moldies and enjoy your break your 2ww is aproaching and then it will be non stop nagging from me so just sit back relax and get prepared lol


----------



## Shey

Shannon he is doing better.


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO, diane she isnt joking she will want you to take a hpt everyday. HA now I can bug you to hold your pee too! 
I mean it too.. Damn it you should send me your mailing address.. [email protected]


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG some people dont have common sense for parenting ! I can rant for hours on that!


----------



## shaerichelle

We are at 500 pages!


----------



## mommaof3

I think I seen where you and I think its Allie are on the same ov schedule so it might help that I have both you to pester Poor Ness is on her own Symptom spotting will start at the first of the week and the pressure to pee on a stick will follow shortly after I think if symptoms are right I can perswade her to test so there might not be any need to threaten showing up on her door test in hand lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole. Al sit back and relax then babe! Well maybe not sitback, maybe lay down, gotta put those fresh tadpoles to gud use! Lol. Sorry i was wrong bout the shrimps lol. X


----------



## Shey

haha aww jellie


----------



## jelliebabie

happy 500 pages! Lol. We are such gablers! X


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Nicole! you make me about pee my pants. Can you drive me to my blood test?


----------



## Shey

yup yup. im blue da ba de da bu di


----------



## mommaof3

Thank you for reminding me Shannon Diane do you have any test stored back if not maybe we should start stock pileing this week lol Im getting excited all the Oing going on and the testing and BFP's and cant forget the marathon :sex: gonna be a busy couple of weeks ladies take your vitamins get your pee pots ready


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: *500 pages*!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Thank you for reminding me Shannon Diane do you have any test stored back if not maybe we should start stock pileing this week lol Im getting excited all the Oing going on and the testing and BFP's and cant forget the marathon :sex: gonna be a busy couple of weeks ladies take your vitamins get your pee pots ready

lol. I have been taking vitamins since Sept:cry:

I feel like I am always on a :sex: marathon with my dh the teenager.

Are you getting excited Nicole?


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe, email address is [email protected] x


----------



## Shey

if anyone wants my email it is [email protected] and my facebook is facebook.com/twilightmomma82


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes now I can bug you! joking lol

I sent you an email


----------



## mommaof3

I dont know about me driving you myself but give me dh cell number and Im sure I can pester him enough he would take you to have 2 done and a scan jsut to get rid of me 


Yes Diane put the feet up keep your socks on dont want the toes getting cold or better yet get you some sexy stockings keeps you warm while your swimmers travel and gives hubby a little vavavrooooom 


Shey honey sorry your blue maybe next month wont be so stressfull for you 


I would have ate the shrimp anyway it was a have to have it now kinda thing and yeah its the mercury UGH and of course that seems to be the food of choice right now


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Nicole:rofl: I have peed my pants now.
I make an awesome shrimp garlic pasta

Shey got your email... lol but I have you on facebook:)


----------



## Shey

haha mommaof3 i was singing a song called blue by eiffiel 65


----------



## mommaof3

Yes Im getting excited all the testing that will be going on will keep me from wanting to plan plan plan for this little one on the way lol Ive seen some darling nursery ideas in some of the magazines the ob gave me but ive got at least 15 weeks till I get to see what Im haveing


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> LMAO Nicole:rofl: I have peed my pants now.
> I make an awesome shrimp garlic pasta
> 
> Shey got your email... lol but I have you on facebook:)

yea i know you do! hehe. your kids are cute btw


----------



## mommaof3

lmao shey that went right over my head but if you dont care im gonna blame it on the fact Im pregnant and not just air for brains tonight


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nici for reminding me to take my vitamin i totally forgot 2dy! And i have 1 frer left over for gud use! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Shey. Its been almost two weeks since I have seen my stepdaughters.. Hubby just got an ear full from the oldest she is 12 and she is a chatterbox. He put it on speakerphone and all I could do was laugh. lol I am getting geared up for my ears this weekend.


----------



## Shey

haha it's ok mommaof3 i forgive you hehe


----------



## mommaof3

so hubby is on the couch snoring AGAIN I cant seem to escape it this week he has a nasty head cold that isnt helping I truly feel bad for him but at the moment all I wanna do is go throw a hand full of flour in his face ive seen it done before and its really funny not very nice but funny all the same I guess I better wake him up and have him go to bed before I get any more snoring induced evil ideas


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Thank you Shey. Its been almost two weeks since I have seen my stepdaughters.. Hubby just got an ear full from the oldest she is 12 and she is a chatterbox. He put it on speakerphone and all I could do was laugh. lol I am getting geared up for my ears this weekend.

Aww that's cute! I havent met my soon to be stepson. i've seen pics of him


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Oh No Nicole you cant blame anything on pregnancy not even the pickle and pea craving!

Nursery stuff.. aww :cry: I miss babies! We arent going to find out what we are having. lol we decided long ago on the nursery colors. chocolate brown and a light pea green then pink or blue depending on the babies sex.


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> thanks nici for reminding me to take my vitamin i totally forgot 2dy! And i have 1 frer left over for gud use! X

Oh no Diane one wont be nearly enough lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> so hubby is on the couch snoring AGAIN I cant seem to escape it this week he has a nasty head cold that isnt helping I truly feel bad for him but at the moment all I wanna do is go throw a hand full of flour in his face ive seen it done before and its really funny not very nice but funny all the same I guess I better wake him up and have him go to bed before I get any more snoring induced evil ideas

:rofl: OMG Senthil kept me up for hours snoring. I think I woke him up every 5 minutes to move.. lol then he would want to cuddle and of course his snawzer is by my ear Ugh I told him next time I am recording him and putting it on facebook lol:haha::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Shey. Its been almost two weeks since I have seen my stepdaughters.. Hubby just got an ear full from the oldest she is 12 and she is a chatterbox. He put it on speakerphone and all I could do was laugh. lol I am getting geared up for my ears this weekend.
> 
> Aww that's cute! I havent met my soon to be stepson. i've seen pics of himClick to expand...

Aww how old is he...


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> thanks nici for reminding me to take my vitamin i totally forgot 2dy! And i have 1 frer left over for gud use! X
> 
> Oh no Diane one wont be nearly enough lolClick to expand...

lmao. its true better order some cheapies


----------



## mommaof3

oh I was thinking of the chocolate brown also with pink and teal accents for a girl blue and yellow for a boy 


Oh my gosh he is driving me to the brink with the snoring ive got up in the middle of the night all week and got on the couch to sleep shannon does your dh have a remedy for snoring besides flour or divorce I really dont want to sound mean and usually it doesnt bother me to bad but its like someone takeing there fingers over a chalk board UGHHHHHHHH


----------



## shaerichelle

no he is so bad I wanted to push him off the bed last night. I know what you mean. Make him sleep on the couch lol. Arent you the preggo one?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey Nicole, Brandy and Shey.. thanks for the Hello's... I think I'm done posting in here, I'm not TTC and I feel like I'm talking to myself anyways... Ya'll take care, leave me a private message I'll check every few days... Nite nite


----------



## mommaof3

lol yeah but I feel sorry for him he works and needs his sleep so I just sneak off to the couch grab paisley and me and her curl up and were both out in seconds and to be honest its usually me snoring and the further along I get the worse it will get sometimes I would wake myself up Id snore so loud lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hey Nicole, Brandy and Shey.. thanks for the Hello's... I think I'm done posting in here, I'm not TTC and I feel like I'm talking to myself anyways... Ya'll take care, leave me a private message I'll check every few days... Nite nite

Kim, whats up?


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> lol yeah but I feel sorry for him he works and needs his sleep so I just sneak off to the couch grab paisley and me and her curl up and were both out in seconds and to be honest its usually me snoring and the further along I get the worse it will get sometimes I would wake myself up Id snore so loud lol

lol... I hope your couch is comfy!


----------



## shaerichelle

https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.cfm?action=Invert&testID=6238

thats the test.


----------



## mommaof3

Girl I already went and looked and voted I couldnt see it till I inverted it but I deffiently seen it on the invert


----------



## shaerichelle

and was it green the other line. I can see another faint one on this new test. not very dark I just want a darker one damn it!!!!

I have been eating fruit alot!


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies Im gonna go put my chainsaw to bed and see if I can keep him hushed up long enough to catch a few hours of sleep and yeah shan my couch is nice and comfy for me im 5'2 dh is 6'3 so I can sleep alot more comfy then he can

Goodnight my 4c ladies sending you sweet dreams of :sex::spermy: and loads of :dust:and :bfp:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim. Dnt be a stranger. We luv u babe. Nicole. I promise to buy a bunch of hpts and start testing 12dpo. If i can hold off that long! Lol. And someone told me that if someonf is sleeping that if u put thier hand into cold water they will pee themselves but i ive been temptd! although i think that maybe a step too far for snoring! But the snoring really can get u crayzy lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Now look at my chart and see the green lines


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey kim. Dnt be a stranger. We luv u babe. Nicole. I promise to buy a bunch of hpts and start testing 12dpo. If i can hold off that long! Lol. And someone told me that if someonf is sleeping that if u put thier hand into cold water they will pee themselves but i ive been temptd! although i think that maybe a step too far for snoring! But the snoring really can get u crayzy lol x

snoring is awful to deal with! I am sick of it.. :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Diane ill keep that in mind in case the snoring gets out of hand and jsut when will 12dpo be I really think we could move it up to 10 lol

I am ordering your body to produce a dark bfp she has a time limit of no more then 2 days Shannon please pass that along to your body and when you give her the message please use a nice firm tone of voice so we make sure she gets the message we arnt playing around

Kim:hugs:


GOODNIGHT ladies gotta get to sleep before he decides the rest of the forest needs to be chopped down and he is the only man who can do it lol


----------



## Wantabean

ladies that took me ages to read.
shan i can see a very faint line. so excited 4 you :happydance:
it is lukewarm water you use and they do actually wee themselves lol
diane we can test together :happydance: 
in other news i got a phone call today from epu to say my investigation starts on 23rd!!!!woooooo 
xxxxx


----------



## Shey

That is so cool Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey only one is supposed to be green lol the day you got a positive not that its true yet,

Kirstie we are chatters lol. is it colored to you?


----------



## Shey

but still you could be


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I feel it very much so! Let me tell you. I pray I am. I dont think I would be getting any faint lines on pink tests if I wasnt.


----------



## Shey

haha aww!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ladies its bed time. My sleeping pill is knocking me out lol


----------



## Shey

Nighty night shannon


----------



## Wantabean

hey yeah could see a little bit of colour on it. when are you gona test again? how you feeling? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

getting off of here finally.. testing tomorrow and blood test friday:)

Night ladies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Finally you're getting a blood test!!!


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> I think I seen where you and I think its Allie are on the same ov schedule so it might help that I have both you to pester Poor Ness is on her own Symptom spotting will start at the first of the week and the pressure to pee on a stick will follow shortly after I think if symptoms are right I can perswade her to test so there might not be any need to threaten showing up on her door test in hand lol

lol Nicole ha ha :cry: i'm all alone!! Suppose it gives me centre stage to stress about ss'ing!! 

How is everyone this morning? Shannon you peed on a stick yet?

Well 5dpo for me! FF gave me crosshairs this morning saying i ovulated on Monday CD16 but I think I ov'd on CD15, in fact I'm pretty sure I did! 

My temps will never be accurate because I'm a bad sleeper so I've often been out of deep sleep for a good couple of hours before taking my temp, to be honest I'm just using it for watching my temps during the 2ww.

If I did ov on CD16 though have I done enough? We had sex twice on CD15 and once on CD16 loads before that though as I got my +opk on Saturday and then the lines were really faint Sunday and Monday so thought if we bd'd one last time on Monday we'd have done everything we could....now I'm not so sure!!

So far as symptoms....

5dpo and had some sharp stabbing pains in my uterus - not like ones that make you double over in pain or anything just there for me to notice! 

Been a bit crampy but that's about it. No other symptoms! Metal mouth but think that's just from the folic acid (have heard that can cause it in some people)


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i reckon you have done enough. i am so excited for you! my :sex: marathon starts tomorrow so not far behid you. how are you this am? xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks honey I hope so :) I'm nervous lol! 

You get plenty of :sex: lady!! We're defo gonna catch very sticky beans this month! :thumbup:! 

I'm fine thank you darling, just tired really! couple of stabbing pains in my uterus this morning while walking to work from the train station but nothing else really!

How about you? you excited to start bd'ing??xx


----------



## Wantabean

yeah really excited. have my investigation starting on the 23rd which is when i would be testing so hopefully that will help 2. cant wait :) uterus pains are a good sign are they not? like implant pains? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

what investigation is that hun? so sorry - I have a hard time remembering stuff in different threads :hah:

I don't know what the pains were but they were sharp and sudden this morning and haven't had them since, had some slight cramping but not painful. I'm hoping it is a good sign though, suppose implantation can happen at any point now hey?! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

cramping is normal:) poas in a minute.

brandy I had pain during sex too. Ugh


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon - you mean just after ov cramping is normal? Do you have any thoughts on the sharp pains...?


----------



## shaerichelle

I have been having sharp pains mostly around my uterus. A few made me jump.

my test is lighter than the rest :cry:

begining to think there is no chance.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Don't give up yet Shannon..get that blood test done. That'll let you know once and for all. 

I actually turned down BD last night..I CANT BELIEVE IT..I haven't done that in my whole entire relationship with him lol. Sigh. I just can't bear those cramps again..I'm scared :(

Well we picked out tiles today. Got the tiles for the 2 bathrooms and for the kitchen floor. Fun fun. Only been out a few hrs today and I'm dead tired. Plan on staying home the rest of the evening. Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn. I'm so bloated..my pants aren't fitting and DH keeps rubbing my tummy and asking how the bun is lol.


----------



## Nessicle

aww Brandy bless your OH!!! Take it easy and try not to do too much young lady!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I have been having sharp pains mostly around my uterus. A few made me jump.
> 
> my test is lighter than the rest :cry:
> 
> begining to think there is no chance.

??? can you post a pic? you need that blood test tomorrow for def I'm glad you booked it in


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Am sure trying. Its been such chaos here..I have to go with the flow or be buried in rubble and dust! lol

5 dpo for you! Yaaaay :D seems to be flying by..prob not for you though lol. I know how that feels, for sure.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Brandy that is so cute!

I am going to try to fit my blood test in today. I have accupuncture so I need to do that and come home and relax and try to go before I get my son. ugh Might not happen but I just want to know.

Wow, you must be nervous. But now I know how you feel. DH and I had to stop for a bit. I was freaked out. that has never happened to me before. 

You sound way tired. Im am sure that it feels nice not to hear workers lol


----------



## shaerichelle

you cant even see it with a picture. like last nights.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah super tired. Think I will takea short nap right now while everyone is gone. DH and DD went to watch my niece's tennis practice. I couldn't go, can't even walk there and this heat is a killer. So I'm here soaking up the ac on the couch. 

Hope you get your blood test in today..I wanna know too!


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too. Ugh. Take a nap. be back later!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I laid down, just got sleepy and they came home. There goes that idea.


----------



## Nessicle

good luck with the bloods shannon!!! 

Brandy you rest in the cool AC air darlin'!!! 

Yeah the 2ww is dragging already! I'll feel better tomorrow knowing that i'm nearly in the 1ww!! 

mega metallic taste in my mouth today, just actually asked one of the girls to taste my water cos thought it was that! Feeling drained and just had lightheadedness, not dizziness but weird lightheaded feeling! Lasted a couple of minutes! 

CM still milky fluidy/creamy (hard to describe) mega light cramping not like AF, and those fleeting 'stabbing' pains in my uterus this morning. 

I really don't want to get my hopes up but I'm starting to feel like I just might be pregnant......


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lightheaded sounds good! lol. I never had the metallic taste..so can't help with that one. Of course, we know that's a symptom. Fx'd for you bigtime!


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Ness I had that awfull metal taste in my mouth also im not sure what day I was on I was trying really hard not to symptom spot Its saying I concevied on the 8th of feb so this would have been about a week after I o'd that I got the awfull taste it lasted off and on for a few days then the bleeding gums started about 5 days later


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy I was just wondering if you have developed a super sonic sniffer thats what my dh calls it seems I smell things that no one else can


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nicole and Brandy! 

I'm so scared to symptom spot - I'm such a wet blanket lol 

hope the lightheadedness is good, can't recall getting that in a good few years and that was because I had pleurisy! 

Nicole - I'm coming up to a week past ov now so perhaps that's a good sign for me too aarrgghh! could drive myself crazy lol!

Last month I think I might have had a chemical or a beanie tried to implant - As shannon and brandy will tell you I had such classic signs and then at 9dpo I got text book IB, light watery pink on toilet tissue....it just didnt stop right up until AF came on 14 February and it was really heavy for 2 days, was literally using 1 tampon every 2 hours!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah I def think you had a chemical..:( 

This time around all will go well though! :D

I remember feeling lightheaded just before I tested..I felt soooo weak, we had walked up a few stairs and I thought I was gonna pass out.

And nah, I haven't really gotten the super sniffer yet lol! I think I've always had it though..I do smell weird things.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah I def think you had a chemical..:(
> 
> This time around all will go well though! :D
> 
> I remember feeling lightheaded just before I tested..I felt soooo weak, we had walked up a few stairs and I thought I was gonna pass out.
> 
> And nah, I haven't really gotten the super sniffer yet lol! I think I've always had it though..I do smell weird things.

thanks darling - means so much to me to have support on here!! As you all know you can't really talk to anyone about it really in daily life! I don't feel weak as such just really tired and drained.

Just found out that a guy at work, his wife is 12 weeks pregnant with number 2.....:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

oh ness babe, im excited for u, i could bet u r up the duff! Yipee! I think u have done everything required and more! When u testing nessie? Shanny gl with the alood test! Hope u get the answer u deserve! X


----------



## mommaof3

Yes I remember that I thought sure is was implant to I had that with my son but nothing with this one I didnt have a lot of symptoms other then the nasty taste and the bleeding gums and some OV pain that started the day I tested I think I had some mild cramps in there also but nothing like AF and that was about it really 



Well looks like you have some pretty good early signs so just when can we expect you to start testing lol maybe 10 days past O lol thats what I am trying to talk Diane into


----------



## Nessicle

Diane I'm scared can you come down to Leeds and hold my hand when I test lol?! 

Well thinking I'm gonna test on Wednesday - 11dpo.....

I'm actually sat here feeling nauseous with nerves thinking about it! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, everyone needs to start testing like..now :D just to please us addicts hehe


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Yes I remember that I thought sure is was implant to I had that with my son but nothing with this one I didnt have a lot of symptoms other then the nasty taste and the bleeding gums and some OV pain that started the day I tested I think I had some mild cramps in there also but nothing like AF and that was about it really
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like you have some pretty good early signs so just when can we expect you to start testing lol maybe 10 days past O lol thats what I am trying to talk Diane into

:rofl: you're a bad influence Nicole :haha:

Gonna test at 11dpo on Wednesday how's that for ya hun lol?!


----------



## mommaof3

Well I guess if thats the earliest you can do I can wait it out BUT if you get one more symptom maybe you could think about testing on tuesday 


Diane were still going with 10dpo for you right lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol ness. U need to relax chick. Easier said than done. But stress is no gud 4 the baba so chill x roll on wed 4 u 2 test! Im on cd13 so think i shud ov on sat urday or there abouts. Let the bding commence! Dh wasnt up for it lart night! Maybe i shud threaten him with a pg lady coming over and cracking the whp, ie nicole lol x


----------



## mommaof3

Vanessa hunny I confessed I have an addiction so of course Im gonna be a bad influence lol 

You WILL NEVER hear me say wait to :test:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha ok just for you Nicole 10dpo though doubt it will show anything for me lol


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> lol ness. U need to relax chick. Easier said than done. But stress is no gud 4 the baba so chill x roll on wed 4 u 2 test! Im on cd13 so think i shud ov on sat urday or there abouts. Let the bding commence! Dh wasnt up for it lart night! Maybe i shud threaten him with a pg lady coming over and cracking the whp, ie nicole lol x

:flower: gosh I know, I'm being silly, I'm not too bad in the evenings, dont think about it much but while I'm sat here doing work or on here it crosses my mind! Nicole has told me I have to test on 10dpo Tuesday....:haha:

Yeah you need to set Nicole on to your OH :rofl: she'll whip him in to bd'ing mood!! x


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> lol ness. U need to relax chick. Easier said than done. But stress is no gud 4 the baba so chill x roll on wed 4 u 2 test! Im on cd13 so think i shud ov on sat urday or there abouts. Let the bding commence! Dh wasnt up for it lart night! Maybe i shud threaten him with a pg lady coming over and cracking the whp, ie nicole lol x

lol Diane yes threaten him with a crazy eyed lady with a turkey baster who will go to drastic measures to get the goods lol and tell him that :sex: will be the more pleasurable option


----------



## jelliebabie

ok nicole, i promise to start testing at 10dpo! U really are a bad influence lol! X


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao nicole! U are a crazy lady! What dpo did u get ur bfp nicole babe? X


----------



## mommaof3

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH:happydance: 10dpo Testing your my kind of girls


----------



## mommaof3

well since im not sure exactly when I O'd this website said I conceived on feb 8th and I got the faint bfp on feb 22nd but thats on a 28 day cycle and im more a 31 day so I would say the faint bfp was about 11 or 12 days past O


----------



## jelliebabie

how bout 9dpo would that suit u better nicole? X


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> lmao nicole! U are a crazy lady! What dpo did u get ur bfp nicole babe? X

lol im not crazy I'm obsessed just kidding I like to think of myself as more a drill sergant keeping you ladies on a nice straight path to a BFP

I'm really just kidding with you girls I hope I dont offend anyone sometimes my sense of humor isnt always funny


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> how bout 9dpo would that suit u better nicole? X

Oh Diane dont kid with me like that :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Better yet, I have a few syringes..we can threaten DH with spermmy extraction the hard way! hehe


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> lmao nicole! U are a crazy lady! What dpo did u get ur bfp nicole babe? X
> 
> lol im not crazy I'm obsessed just kidding I like to think of myself as more a drill sergant keeping you ladies on a nice straight path to a BFP
> 
> I'm really just kidding with you girls I hope I dont offend anyone sometimes my sense of humor isnt always funnyClick to expand...

Oh don't be daft you're not offending anyone! We take everything in good humour :flower:


----------



## mommaof3

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Better yet, I have a few syringes..we can threaten DH with spermmy extraction the hard way! hehe

Oh my Brandy that would put him at Dianes beck and call lol her dh would be handing over a fresh supply on command


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies Id love to sit here and harras you all day about :sex: and testing early but I have got to go pay pills UGh have a good day crazy ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, dnt worry, u wont offend anyone! U are always funny!! X and hmmn, syringe? Now that mite scare the babyjuice out him lol xx brandy what dpo did u get ur bfp? X


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

morning Shey!

I got my bfp first at 12 dpo..but never tested before that. Then bloods confirmed 13 dpo. 

I actually tested again today LOL....I can't help it. I wanted to see those beautiful lines again.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol brandy! Those beautiful lines! Im surpised u dnt get an extra line 2 represent that lil twin beanie u got in there! And hi shey x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ha ha ha..not funny lol.


----------



## Shey

Haha lucky you Brandy! I have to wait a bit before i can ttc cause DF had a seizure tuesday night and he is still recovering. So his trip down here to Florida has been but on hold til his levels go back up to atleast a 50 they were down to a 4.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my :( Sorry to hear that, Shey. Hope he's ok. Whats going on with him? Is he sick?


----------



## Shey

No he's not sick. I guess he got into a fight with his parents over me and he ended up having a grand mal seizure. his sister and bro-in-law saved his life that night.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jeez how scary!!!!!! So glad he's ok.


----------



## Shey

Me too. His mom is a nosy :witch: always butting her nose into where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Nessicle

Ok I just have a question for those who have been pregnant before - when people describe in their symptoms a 'tugging' like sensation, what exactly does that mean? 

I've seen loads of people say something like "6dpo - tugging sensation in uterus"


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It feels like something is inside your uterus and pulling a tiny string that's attached to the wall..that's the only way I can describe it lol.

Shey, sucks about your MIL..I'm lucky to have a very lovely one. She replaces my loser of a mother..so I guess it evens out.


----------



## Shey

haha brandy you are lucky my mil to be is the type you want to rip her head off haha and thats being nice lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eek! lol..At least she doesn't live close to you guys..? Sounds that way anyway.


----------



## Shey

I live in Florida and he's in Illinois so imma end up moving up there


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh I see. Well better work on your patience skills then :haha: Nah, I do hope things smooth out with her. Don't let her get to you too much..or come between you guys.


----------



## Shey

Oh trust me I'm not and he knows to put her in her place or I will


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Brandy! I sometimes get like a flutter type like a bubble but a grinding tiny bubble if that makes sense? I noticed that last month too but don't know if it's anything to read in to!


----------



## Shey

If you have flutters that means the baby moved. I felt those when I was in my 3rd or 4th month


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've heard that kind of description too, Nessie. I personally never really had any twinges ..just some cramping from right after O till about a week in. Hope this is it for you! Maybe beanie is digging in right now!!!

Shey, lol..that's awesome. Good girl! Don't let anyone control your life but you :D


----------



## Shey

Thanks Brandy and I make sure no one controls my life but myself! hehe


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> If you have flutters that means the baby moved. I felt those when I was in my 3rd or 4th month

i read descriptions on the internet about those flutters you get when pregnant - it's defo not like the feelings they described (as obviously I dont even know yet lol)

it's almost like a tickley bubble it's so hard to describe! It's probably just air in my utuers :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I've heard that kind of description too, Nessie. I personally never really had any twinges ..just some cramping from right after O till about a week in. Hope this is it for you! Maybe beanie is digging in right now!!!
> 
> Shey, lol..that's awesome. Good girl! Don't let anyone control your life but you :D

I'm feeling more optimistic this afternoon actually thinking 'this could be it, I could be pregnant'


----------



## Shey

hehe could be Vanessa. btw Vanessa is my sister's name and it means buttefly so you could have butterflies in your stomach. j/k


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> hehe could be Vanessa. btw Vanessa is my sister's name and it means buttefly so you could have butterflies in your stomach. j/k

awww cute! I didnt know that! I have a keyring that says "Vanessa meaning 'From a Star'" I know it was created by a Poet called Jonathan Swift for a Lady called Esther Vanhomrich for a poem called Cadenus & Vanessa!


----------



## Shey

Never knew that. that's cool.


----------



## jelliebabie

ness has a baby butterfly in her belly! Go ness! I defo think ur getin ur bfp darling! X and shey, u shud get ur df to move down to where u r. The further u are from the future mil the better. We dont want u getin incarcerated now! Lol0x


----------



## jelliebabie

and brandy hun, ive heart two is more fun than one lol. When is ur first scan again? Hmmn, dnt go on ur own, u may need someone to drive u bk! Lol x


----------



## Shey

hehe Jellie thats a good Idea! I will see if I can get him convinced to move down here.


----------



## shaerichelle

omg I've missd alot this am. I had accupuncture. Gotta get home n catch up and eat so hungry!
the accupuntrist said faint tests could mean low progestrone.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> ness has a baby butterfly in her belly! Go ness! I defo think ur getin ur bfp darling! X

:haha: can you imagine if I gave birth and a butterfly popped out?! I'd be like "is that it?!" at least the birth would be easy ha ha 

Gawd why is not next Wednesday already?!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh Shannon so that could be why you're getting the faints tests then even though you're preggo!

Perhaps that's why your first beanie went to heaven?


----------



## Shey

Aww Shannon!


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao ness! U and nicole are both in the running for the golden clown award! U girls crack me up so much x


----------



## Nessicle

dont know if that's a compliment or not Diane but I'm taking it as one :rofl: I need to be a nutter to get through the day :thumbup: it's either that or gorge myself on chocolate ha ha


----------



## Shey

haha you are funny Nessa and I thought I was funny. hehe


----------



## jelliebabie

and shany babe. That dont make sense to me hun? Hw can low progesterone cause faint lines? I thought only hcg gives lines? Hmmn. U need to research that 1 chick. Are u getting ur blood done 2dy? X


----------



## Nessicle

Diane I think Shan means that low progesterone causes faint lines in early pregnancy cos it can affect the amount of hcg you produce I would imagine...?? Is that right Shan or am I completely in the wrong direction lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

oh thanks ness. Ur probably right! I shudve been a blonde! Lol, sori no offence! X


----------



## shaerichelle

morning gals. did u get my message I cant find it.


----------



## jelliebabie

what msg shan? The low pgrne one? X


----------



## shaerichelle

yes lol. im gonna go tom for blood test i need to rest. i will hold pee though lol


----------



## shaerichelle

eating curry chicken then ill be back to read


----------



## jelliebabie

u hold that peepee now, shany babe! Theres a gud girl! X


----------



## mommaof3

hello ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole,, we need humor.. you keep me laughing so hard.. sometimes I want to pee but I need to hold it! 

Diane.. OMG I gotta pee and went 30 mins ago. I seriously will have to wait til my son gets here so he occupies my mind! I believe that is what the accupunctrist meant.

Ness.. aww a baby butterfly. You sound like you have symptoms already :)

Shey.. Have him move to florida.. its warmer there anyways.. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo you are missing! Where are you?


----------



## mommaof3

Faint positive line on HPT pregnancy test
Q: I did a pregnancy test this morning and there was a very faint positive second line after 3 minutes. What does a faint line mean? Am I pregnant?

A: You either see a second line or you don't. Even a faint line is a positive line, as long as it's read within the suggested time frame. If you do the pregnancy test properly and read it within the recommended time, then a faint and weak line is very likely a positive pregnancy test. There could be several reasons that the line is faint and not darker
The urine is too diluted to show a stronger second line. Test again with first morning urine.
You may have tested a little earlier then you thought you were and ovulation happened later than you calculated.
You may be much later then you thought. The hCG level normally decreases after 9-10 weeks.


----------



## shaerichelle

um woah. Let me look at my chart.


----------



## mommaof3

thats the info i found shannon could explain alot I really think you need a blood test now more then ever maybe you didnt have a chemical last month 


Shey use the warm weather sand and palm trees to your advantage girl Diane is right you want to be as far away from his mom as you can get 


Vanessa I think this is your month and Im gonna tell you to relax lol UMMM here goes testing time will be here before you know it you just have to wait it out for another week or so Oh man that was hard


----------



## shaerichelle

I would be about 8 weeks from my ovulation date in Jan.


----------



## shaerichelle

just saw my friends baby. it made my uterus ache and me tear up secretly. dh is right here. I dont want him to think I am more crazy. I can share a pic.


----------



## molly85

LAdies the spoting has returned !!! Yay. On nights again I am feeling much etter but am letting myself sleep when I need it. Means I was up at 3.30pm and don't need to be at work til 8.30 fingers crossed the the spotting increases in flow!!!!!
Whats been happening I cant keep up


----------



## shaerichelle

spotting! Woah really that is awesome Jo.


----------



## molly85

Only you could getexcited over that Shannon, disgusting is allI could say in discription. God knows how long its been up there


----------



## mommaof3

Jo we have agreed you ladies shoudl test at 10dpo 

Shannon still isnt sure still getting faint lines going for bloods tomorrow 

Brandy her house is in a mess but she is feeling better 

Diane and Allie not sure if the name is right are getting ready to O 

Vanessa is haveing a butterfly baby lol she is getting ready to test wednesday

Shey has a mil from hell and back 

and thats all I can remember maybe shannon or Diane has more info


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies. xo


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Only you could getexcited over that Shannon, disgusting is allI could say in discription. God knows how long its been up there

lol Jo the god only knows part is too funny


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nice update there..good job hehe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> Only you could getexcited over that Shannon, disgusting is allI could say in discription. God knows how long its been up there


Girl, I'm excited for you! I know that feeling exactly..when I went 6 months without a period..drove me nuts!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Brandy


----------



## molly85

Dusty Brandy!
AHhhhhhhhNicole I still need to O!
I'll just have to feed my POAS habbit


----------



## Nixilix

My name is Rachel and I'm addicted to poas!! What's that I hear you say- "you're only 8dpo" yes that's right! I'm offiially a junkie!!

I'm off to a wedding fair tomorrow! Surely that'll stop me thinking about how to get that bfp!! Xx

hope everyone is good. I love the quick summarys!


----------



## mommaof3

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Nice update there..good job hehe

Thanks had to put the 10dpo testing right on top lol


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Dusty Brandy!
> AHhhhhhhhNicole I still need to O!
> I'll just have to feed my POAS habbit

OK well I could try and order your body to O like I did shannon for a darker bfp but it seem to work all that well but here goes 


Damn it Jo's body get your butt in gear she needs her AF and to O now there will be no more waiting I hope you understand this and do what your told


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dear Jo's uterus..Please get AF over with so the Ovaries can do their job!


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> My name is Rachel and I'm addicted to poas!! What's that I hear you say- "you're only 8dpo" yes that's right! I'm offiially a junkie!!
> 
> I'm off to a wedding fair tomorrow! Surely that'll stop me thinking about how to get that bfp!! Xx
> 
> hope everyone is good. I love the quick summarys!

Hello Rachel you have come to the right place my names Nicole and Ill be your poas Counselor:muaha:


----------



## mommaof3

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Dear Jo's uterus..Please get AF over with so the Ovaries can do their job!

Look at Brandy trying the nice approach lol she even said please


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Guys..I totally just drank a medium vanilla milkshake, and then I remembered something I read about Mcd's soft serve ice cream being a no-no....Am I gonna have an alien baby now??? *worried*


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mommaof3 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Dear Jo's uterus..Please get AF over with so the Ovaries can do their job!
> 
> Look at Brandy trying the nice approach lol she even said pleaseClick to expand...

Kill with kindness!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was just kidding...lol.

But I am kinda annoyed that I forgot about the warnings. Ugh.


----------



## molly85

Brandy doesspunk mcflurry meananything to you?
Pizza hasfixed the constipation lovely.
Spot was still their when i went a few minutes ago
Wotching 1 born every minute the mother just complained the nurse used her whole hand to examine her. Im no expert but idsay ababies bigger and shes about to push 1 out


----------



## shaerichelle

what is the warning about., Brandy.

I think I just experienced the sex pain you were talking about.


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant find a place to do a blood test :cry:


----------



## molly85

Jeez ok ladies what are you meant to takefor AF pain?
I can't have Ibruprophen or similer NSAID's.
I have paracetamol and evening primrose?


----------



## mommaof3

I heard that about the ice cream also but cant remember what the warning was for was it the same as soft cheese or something like that


----------



## molly85

doesn't your doctors do it? Or a womans clinic?


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Brandy doesspunk mcflurry meananything to you?
> 
> 
> lol good one Jo


----------



## molly85

Brandy it's because the freeze it soquick it's unhealthy and can build up bacteria whilst i's in liquid form.
don't panicyou live in a building site I can bet your parents didn't worry when they expected you


----------



## jelliebabie

you girls are so funny u shud be on a stage! X


----------



## mommaof3

shannon if all else fails go to the emergency room I know thats not great advice but I know alot of Dr. wont see you or do test with out insurance most wont accept self pay pateince


----------



## molly85

nicole its true they closed a maccyd's here because of it


----------



## shaerichelle

well the drs will want to do more than blood test and it will take days for answers. the clinic wont do it


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> nicole its true they closed a maccyd's here because of it

no I didnt know that id heard some warning for pregnant woman on it but to be honest didnt pay it much attention is that for all soft serve icecream I love shakes especially those from United dairy farmer


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> you girls are so funny u shud be on a stage! X

Missy your getting ready to O and then the 2ww and testing your gonna be in the spotlight on that stage lol


----------



## molly85

I think it's just the preparation it's a bit gross like mr Wipey over here


----------



## mommaof3

so I was running the vaccum cleaner and it caused me to have really bad lower back pain it was pretty bad thought I was gonna have to stop and sit down I know lower back pain is common but do you guys think it should be that bad


----------



## shaerichelle

alright I need to do a different poas what should i do the blue ones I did before or FRER. which hasnt worked for me yet.


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> I think it's just the preparation it's a bit gross like mr Wipey over here

UGH I think you just might have cured me of my strawberry shake addiction lol


----------



## shaerichelle

My back pain was killing me last week. I had to lay down


----------



## mommaof3

I dont know shannon im not a big fan of blue dye test but heck at this point try one of each lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. or each brand ! lol
I know I will go to target and get theirs lol


----------



## molly85

Glad to be of service.
I'm not piccy on that stuff I'lljust eat and drink what I fancy. I am just to pathetic to miss out on anything I like when I am going to to be a walking Watermelon


----------



## NurseKel

Shannon, have you tried just calling an independent lab in your area? I know here we have Labcorp and Quest that does all my blood work. I believe there is a company called NorDX in your area. You would probably still need a doctor to order the HCG level but they can fax that straight to the lab then you just go and have it drawn.


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Glad to be of service.
> I'm not piccy on that stuff I'lljust eat and drink what I fancy. I am just to pathetic to miss out on anything I like when I am going to to be a walking Watermelon

Lol I cant blame you there might as well get to eat the good stuff


----------



## shaerichelle

Im having to pee every 30 mins! There is no holding for another test.


----------



## shaerichelle

I will eat whatever when I am preggo. Last time the smell of fish or lobster made me so sick to my stomach


----------



## molly85

The only shell fish I like is prawn,crab and possibly lobster.


----------



## shaerichelle

Lobster is huge in maine and I have taken one tiny bite lol. Not sure I like it.

Kellie. ..NorDX only does doctors orders. tried that before... 

I have called my old midwife seeing if she can put orders in..


----------



## jelliebabie

mr wipey jo? Hmmn. I think u may have cured my chocolate milkshake obsession! Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

I seem to like all fish at the moment we were wathcing this show last night forgot what it was called but the guy was doing a challenge and got all this funky different kind of fish he had to cook my mouth was watering so bad by the time he was done it was like I had a mini faucet in there I couldnt turn off


----------



## molly85

Yeah the soft ice cream that comes out of a squirty machineis liquid about 5 minutes before and have you seen the people who run those vans hygiene does not look like No.1 priority


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, hold that pee girlie! I wanna see some more tests and im sure nicole does too! Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> mr wipey jo? Hmmn. I think u may have cured my chocolate milkshake obsession! Lol x

I know Diane leaves an image in your mind that I will forever associate with milk shakes now lol


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> shan, hold that pee girlie! I wanna see some more tests and im sure nicole does too! Lol x

Im really starting to think I need to go to maine to preform the test for her and fresh lobster has nothing to do with it honestly


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha. Ness is having a baby butterfly and nicoles having a baby penguin! Gota give it its fish! Lmao x


----------



## molly85

LOL I love this they make me sick anyway sharing the love


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont want any milkshakes. Unless I want to be sick. :cry:

I have peed already. I currently give up. I am waiting for the midwife to call so she can order me some tests! Damn it people make me mad.

I agree Jo.. eeww hygeine. I am ready for a napper


----------



## molly85

Yeah what is with the butterfly?


----------



## shaerichelle

Something like Ness felt butterfly feeling in her stomach.


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> hahaha. Ness is having a baby butterfly and nicoles having a baby penguin! Gota give it its fish! Lmao x

lol whats the average birth weight of a baby penquin I think they lay eggs and if thats the case Im fine with that if not well then they better not weigh over 8 pounds


----------



## molly85

I deffinatly think its less than 8lbs


----------



## mommaof3

I surely hope so lol


----------



## molly85

Dang this is new ladies give me some pointers starting to feeling like insides are coming out


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ 8 lbs my son was 9 lol. I am 5 ft 2 lol


----------



## molly85

Shannon!!! 
I'm considering taking up smoking for the size only


----------



## shaerichelle

i gained 67 lbs
:rofl:

did i show u my huge bump from before?


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole. U keep cracking me up! If u r stuck for name choices, how bout pingu? Lmao x


----------



## molly85

Nooooo. your already tiny I will look like a hippo. NOw what does the :witch: dance look like?


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO @ pingu. That show is annoying to me..


----------



## shaerichelle

Me about 7-8 months
and Saben and I when he was about 5 days old.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









me and saben.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Dang this is new ladies give me some pointers starting to feeling like insides are coming out

try a heating pad that helps sometimes


----------



## Nessicle

evening ladies!! 

just finished my burger and home made chips! Gluten free burger buns are nasty!! eurgh!

Had a glass of red wine- trying to stay as normal as possible, but it made me feel funny! Probably my body telling me not to have it hay?! Ended up throwing the last bit away cos it made me feel poorly! 

no more symptoms just feeling tired! think i had the tugging sensation earlier after asking Brandy what it felt like but I can't be sure it was very slight!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes warmth. I would take the parcatemol or however that is spelled lol
warm shower..


----------



## Nessicle

OMG shannon your bump was massive! I'm surprised yoiu didnt topple over lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Ness.. Yes they are nasty. I eat them without bread. I have learned. the only way to eat the bread is toast it. Even then its till gross. My feelings are like tightness and stretching


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I know right Ness. I waddled. I didnt overeat and I ate healthy and worked until about this time. I hope I dont become that huge again I will cry.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I got Juvela ones on prescription, but they're ok but have a sort of funny smell to them almost like medicinal or 'off' if you know what I mean? They just crumble they're pointless! 

that's your uterus hey?! oooh OMG if you get your bloods and your like 6 weeks or so pregnant that'd be sooo fab!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol I know right Ness. I waddled. I didnt overeat and I ate healthy and worked until about this time. I hope I dont become that huge again I will cry.

aww you looked fab growing a little life in your belly!!!


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Me about 7-8 months
> and Saben and I when he was about 5 days old.

Oh my gosh momma look at that baby bump wowzers is what comes to mind 


Diane lol my dh would never give over for me to name a baby Pingu


----------



## mommaof3

I like the name Kaylie for a girl but that might me just a passing fancy


----------



## mommaof3

well ive got to run to get my son bbiab


----------



## IceFire

Hey girls!

Sorry I haven't been on today...having a busy day at work! Ness gluten free burgers sound gross...sorry bout you celiac. 

Shan I can't believe your bump was big! Was the baby big?

Sheesh I gotta run again. I will be back on when I get home!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks darling! It's actually just the burger bun that's gluten free - anything that contains wheat and gluten, as shannon will tell you it bloomin sucks the substitutes taste like crap lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Ness.. I dont think I looked fab. 

I use mixes mostly for anything I can. I love shortbread cookies.


----------



## shaerichelle

Allie 9lbs


----------



## shaerichelle

any line? is it pink?
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5









test2.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaerichelle

Im still trying to hold pee girls.

The test was from this morning.,


----------



## IceFire

Ness--yes I know how gross the stuff is I have a good friend with celiac and he gripes about it all the time. Feel sorry for you guys.

Shan I still think I see a faint line on there...FX'd for you. Getting blood tomorrow right?:happydance:

Well all day at work has been crazy but has settled now. Maybe now I can catch up on here. Don't they know I need to be on here lol....


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so.. trying to get a hold of my doctor.


----------



## Nessicle

yep I see the line shannon!!! again very faint but it's there!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just got done watching Seven Pounds with DH..What a sad movie :( I'm so emotional.


....and nauseated. Ugh.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Allie - you'll hear plenty about it then hun :D 

it just doesnt have that doughyness that normal bread has it's crappy!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I see a line toooooo


----------



## shaerichelle

Is it pink.. thats all I want to know is if it has color. then I can stop crying.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Looks pink to me!


----------



## shaerichelle

Does you nauseated feeling go away after you eat?


----------



## shaerichelle

wow, really? I am still holding my pee.

I liked the movie seven pounds..


----------



## Nessicle

I see pink too :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've found I feel more nauseated after I eat. So it's there if I don't eat, and there if I do. Fun stuff.

I loved the movie..but was the wrong choice on a day that I'm feeling a little low.


----------



## Nessicle

aww :hugs: brandy!

I haven't seen Seven Pounds actually. I liked Pursuit of Happyness though!

well not really having any major symtpoms. Hardly any CM little during the day but thats it. Mega light cramps but not AF cramps, twinges in my fallopian tubes/uterus now and then, feeling mega tired and stuff like I have a cold.


----------



## shaerichelle

I love your symptoms Ness! WOO HOO.

I sometimes eat and it makes me more nauseated. Yah you need a comedy.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds promising Nessie!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gonna hop in the shower so I can get some sleep. xo

If I don't make it back on here..good luck tomorrow Shannon! I dunno if I'll be on much as DH wants to do more house stuff...ughhhhh!

Nessie, keep growing that special butterfly beanie in there :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Telll him you need rest lol. Men dont get it! :hugs: Thanks Brandy.. will post as soon as I know.


----------



## shaerichelle

Omg omg omg omg


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG OMG OMG OMG

My doc office said no matter how faint the line is as long as its a line with some color its a positive..:nope::wacko::shrug::winkwink: :haha::haha::haha::cry::cry::baby::cloud9::happydance::nope: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:

I am still gett a blood test tomorrow. I still cant believe it.


----------



## mommaof3

well just bought my beans first item went ahead and ordered a baby record book from amazon my memory is so bad that I have to write it all down right away or I forget lol


----------



## mommaof3

Congrats Shannon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

tHANKS Nicole. Im still very cautious lol until the blood test. Wow I cant believe I can possibly be 6 weeks pregnant. I am crying. Good thing DH isnt here :rofl:

LOL I pruchased the first thing months ago it said I love daddy


----------



## molly85

Hey all,
Spotting still there but when I wipe. Gah I wish it would just do it's thing.
Shan really hope it's your month.
Yay butterfly ness.

Another baby dream last night I had managed to give birth without feeling a thing very odd


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo maybe it will be an easy birth! What color is the spotting?


----------



## mommaof3

Jo do you drink wine or anything like that a little drink would always get af going for me


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My doc office said no matter how faint the line is as long as its a line with some color its a positive..:nope::wacko::shrug::winkwink: :haha::haha::haha::cry::cry::baby::cloud9::happydance::nope: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> 
> I am still gett a blood test tomorrow. I still cant believe it.

Yay CONGRATS!!! I told ya it would be positive


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I got an exam from the midwife that got my af going once. the very next day :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey ..still very very cautious.


----------



## shaerichelle

almost time to pee again. I dont know how much longer I can wait.


----------



## molly85

I barley drink anything,ouchy twinges.

Every thing crossed for you Shan.
it's browny red like abiut an hour after anose bleed andyou blow or wipe so old andrather gunky little lumps though it seems to be mixed with CM so not dark and concentrated


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Jo. hmm how long have you had this on and off?


----------



## shaerichelle

It sounds like old blood.. but if it doesnt come full force soon.. hmm when did you have EWCM


----------



## molly85

Just today, EWCM was wednesday,thursday,friday I think


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I was gonna say implantation but it sounds to soon. I think your hormones are working themselves to the max getting your normal. I am think you will spot on and off for a few days. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## molly85

Thats fine, I just forgot todays meds so am very annoyed at myself


----------



## shaerichelle

take them. I do it all the time. lol


----------



## molly85

whoops it was sunday and monday but seem to remember it before then I am sooo out of sink with the world


----------



## molly85

I will when I get in I'm at work for another 8 hours. 
Wow feeling alittledizzy Inearly colasped getting out of the bath the other day


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm you might need your meds adjusted dear.


----------



## molly85

what why? Iv only been on them 2 weeks.
I'm just rubbish at taking them


----------



## shaerichelle

put them somewhere you will remember.. Like I keep mine by the food cabinet lol


----------



## calliebaby

:witch:Showed this morning with a vengence. Looks like Shey and I are on the same cycle now. I cannot possibly catch up with all of the pages. Can I get a condensed update from someone?


----------



## molly85

Wheres NIcole she is good at them
the flaming things are next to my bed I looked at them and said in a minute 6 hours later it is still there


----------



## molly85

Oh I just switched my cycles round I think at themoment I am looking at 42 days so pass when I may or maynot ovualt in that time.
I also forgot to temp so I am right load of use today


----------



## shaerichelle

shaerichelle said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My doc office said no matter how faint the line is as long as its a line with some color its a positive..:nope::wacko::shrug::winkwink: :haha::haha::haha::cry::cry::baby::cloud9::happydance::nope: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> 
> I am still gett a blood test tomorrow. I still cant believe it.

thats my update

Ness is having symptoms
Brandy is tired..still lots of work going on at house
Diane got moldies out lol
Nicole wants everyone to POAS
Jo is spotting hopefully its AF
thats all i remember I am tired

I got accupuncture again she said the reason i might be getting faint positives is low progesterone.. 

She said my qi is amazing.


----------



## calliebaby

Does she feel your pulses?


----------



## molly85

Ya what is amazing shannon? was it a come on?
lol where is Kirstie? Is she :sex:ing to get her egg?


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon-:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Ya what is amazing shannon? was it a come on?
> lol where is Kirstie? Is she :sex:ing to get her egg?

The energy of her body is strong..aka "qi"


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, sorry about AF. 

I am cautiously pregnant lol My chart shows nothing!

Jo you need to move them!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol what does that mean about the qi..?


----------



## shaerichelle

my naseau points were bad today and heartburn too


----------



## calliebaby

My chart did look fabulous this month..so that is good. I also cut down four days in my clcyle from 36 days to 32. I am starting to become regular I think. I was able to tell by my chart the last two months which day af was going to arrive...based off of the dip.I seem to have one day where I dip below coverline and then get my period the day after. My chart was so pretty this month. I hope that I have learned enough the last couple of cycles to catch the eggy this month. FF has now given me a range of days I am predicted to O this cycle.


----------



## calliebaby

When you have stronger qi, you are able to react to the needles/acupuncture quicker.


----------



## molly85

I was being rude Shannon.
Well fab,it's still there on wiping but less, went for a poke around found my Cervix!!!! it's still there and has something resembling snot tingeed with brown and my bum is bleeding without pooping (that would be reasonably normal I have had a fisture(thingy) since I was a kid).
I moved my dates would that be right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats awesome FF is doing that for you Callie:) I am glad your cycles are getting back to normal. Mine never have been since I had my IUD taken out.
I guess thats good for accupuncture. I feel amazing fibrowise!
She doesnt check my pulse wish she did.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup Jo and you have now received my silver tmi award okay so nope I think you have the gold.


----------



## calliebaby

I just ask because some acupuncturists can tell if you are pregnant or not by how your pulse feels.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope no such luck on that. she said definitely get a blood test.


----------



## molly85

Does your Qi eing good give positive signs towards PG?

FF has toldme I have 3 potential fertile days in the next year. I think I have confused the poor thing.
When they doing blood shannon?


----------



## molly85

I thought i may suppass myself with that and i found I had a rough nail checking ouchy.
all clients in bed time to retire to the sofa me thinks


----------



## calliebaby

Good qi just means that she responds to the needles better. So, her pain can feel better quicker than other people who take a while to have a response from the needles.


----------



## shaerichelle

yup Callie is right:). So what that means for me is I heal faster than most:) and hopefully my pain will go away.

Ouch a nail! GOLD GOLD I tell ya.

I am getting a test tomorrow.


----------



## calliebaby

that's good.when i had bloods taken for a pg test, my doc was able to get the results back to me within the day.
I will be back in 20 min.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay. 

Yes I should know within a few hours after hopefully.


----------



## molly85

Oh yay soby the time I've been tobed and sent OH to work you should know Fabby.
For a nail chewer there does seem to be a fair bit hanging off.
howlong after o'ing is IB meant to happen?


----------



## calliebaby

Usually between 6 and 10 days but some women do up to day 14. Only 20% of women have IB.


----------



## molly85

Good chance this is AF then


----------



## calliebaby

That would be exciting too. Then at least you would know where you were at in your cycle. Also, we would be on the same cycle along with Shey.


----------



## calliebaby

Being you lowest temp it would make more sense to be af. Is it getting heavier yet?


----------



## molly85

Not as of yet, I keep thinking it has go loo and nothing on pad. got upat 3pm that was10 hours ago and it all just been on the loo roll.It's all quite moist up there so could use a tampon. When I was at school I could stop the flow as to not make amess. fairly impressive but wandering if I am doing it now.


----------



## calliebaby

Now would be a good time to use some of those pressure points I told you about a while back. You could google: LI4 and Sp6 and Sp9 location (google them seperately).


----------



## molly85

hands and legs right?
I am in desperate need of a massage my body is so stiff the leg on hurts to reach


----------



## calliebaby

A massage would be great..especially with attention to those areas. You could do the ones in your hand yourself (you have probably seen someone rub LI4 for a headache). Then have your husband rub/press firmly into the points in your legs (Sp6 and Sp9). 
Getting a massage would be great for you too.


----------



## molly85

I'm to lazy for that i do need to make an effort especially with the shools tehy train at so close.
I will def have a head massage when I have my hair done, that is soo nice


----------



## molly85

*massage schools


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe, did u hold ur pee 4 me? Done another test yet? Callie babe, im sorry that damn bitch got u!! Fxd 4 next month! Jo, u definately have the gold tmi award! Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

you missed the news diane... another faint positive lol


----------



## shaerichelle

shaerichelle said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> My doc office said no matter how faint the line is as long as its a line with some color its a positive..:nope::wacko::shrug::winkwink: :haha::haha::haha::cry::cry::baby::cloud9::happydance::nope: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> 
> I am still gett a blood test tomorrow. I still cant believe it.

there you go Diane.


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie how did you learn so much about accupuncture.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie how did you learn so much about accupuncture.

I'm an acupuncturist :shy:


----------



## calliebaby

I just had a glass of wine..first time in a month and I am feeling it. WOW.


----------



## shaerichelle

I didnt know that! See I guess I dont read everything.

Yumm wine :cry:


----------



## molly85

Lol it does that callie.
Diane what is on channel 4 it's weird.
Dang 6 flights of stairs to the loo


----------



## calliebaby

I don't think that I have ever mentioned it. Never really came up I guess.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wish you were closer! lol. 

I had some needles out of my ear today lol. It was different


----------



## calliebaby

Refill time..lol. Drowning my cd1 sorrows in sparkling wine.


----------



## jelliebabie

wow callie! Thats some job babe! And jo, sorry was watching emmerdale repeat! What was it? And omg shany how cud i have missd it? I demand a photo! Lol. Congrats babe. So r u officially pregnant? X


----------



## molly85

Iknew you were CAllie but I guess we discussed it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am cautiously saying yes. :wacko::winkwink:

I definitely feel it.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> wow callie! Thats some job babe!

I like it.:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

this is a good read.
https://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/earlypregnancy.htm


----------



## jelliebabie

how long u been doing it callie? How long did u have to train for it? Wow. For some reason, i dont know why, but i was shocked!?! Why was i shocked? Lol. So shannon in that case i will cautiously congratulate u! So the accupuncturist said the faint lines might be because of low progesterone right?? Is that right callie? Your body confuses me shan, never mind u! So does that mean you are still pregnant from the last time?
Confused.com lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Well we will see what my hcg level is.. but I doubt it. I am about 6 weekish. Thank you for being cautious lmao


----------



## calliebaby

I have been in practice for two years. I got my bachelor's degree and then went to school for my master's degree for 3 years to specialize in acupuncture, massage and herbs.


----------



## shaerichelle

oh! Can I pick your brain???


----------



## shaerichelle

By the way that is an awesome job Callie. I love the natural way of the world


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> oh! Can I pick your brain???

You can try..like I said..I have had some wine tonight:haha:


----------



## molly85

All sounds very technical Callie.
I wish I understood my body. 
The CM near my my servix is very EWCM with some sort of colours maybe a pale yellow was hard to tell ut no more blood it would seem


----------



## molly85

I soo don't understand it. Glad we have some prosin the thread


----------



## shaerichelle

lol what do they do when you are pregnant and also do you know anything about low progestreone?


----------



## calliebaby

Well there are points that you have to avoid in pregnancy. Your acupuncturist will probably just carry on as normal with treatment for your fibro to help keep you comfortable. I think that progesterone needs to be higher up till 10 weeks to maintain pregnancy until the placenta takes over.


----------



## calliebaby

Progesterone is called the "heat hormone" that is why when you ovulate your temp gets higher usually.


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm thank you callie. By my chart I am not preggo lol


----------



## calliebaby

Have you ever tried temping vaginally? It can be more accurate for some women.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope I actually didnt temp today. lol


----------



## molly85

And I thought having regular sex would be the biggest challenge thisis all so complicated

Callie were you on Depo too?


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree callie. Vaginal temping is much more accurate for me, no more rocky mountains lol!
Wow callie, we have our own group specialist :hugs:
shanny babe hope the bloods come back screaming bfp! :hugs: luv ya

Enjoy the wine callie, u deserve it xx


----------



## calliebaby

I was on Yaz bc pill.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> Enjoy the wine callie, u deserve it xx

I am considering one more refill..lol.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

I have decided no temping for a while for me I need a break. regardless if I am not

Thanks Diane I hope so too. Have you had more :sex:


----------



## molly85

Oh yes another dubious BC.
My friend on IVFwants me to get Metformin to flush the system through. SHe PCOS andthinksits better to get fixednow as she has been trying for so long. 
I told her she was lucky to have eggs lol the nights are obviously getting to my sence of humour sent my grandfather in law a card with a picture of a tutle stuck on his back wishing him back on his feet soon when he had broken his hip found out he died before he saw the card today


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Oh yes another dubious BC.
> My friend on IVFwants me to get Metformin to flush the system through. SHe PCOS andthinksits better to get fixednow as she has been trying for so long.
> I told her she was lucky to have eggs lol the nights are obviously getting to my sence of humour sent my grandfather in law a card with a picture of a tutle stuck on his back wishing him back on his feet soon when he had broken his hip found out he died before he saw the card today

:cry:


----------



## Shey

haha. a friend of mine told me that her friend got pregnant from being on the depo shot so any form of bc doesn't help you can still get preggers. haha unless you stop having sex.


----------



## calliebaby

Shey- We are on the same cycle now:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Jo


----------



## molly85

Hi Shey,
I'm joining in the cycle thing for the fun of it.
Depo does work very well to well infact if you don't have unprotected sex in the first 2-3 weeks I know someone who also got pG coz she was a naughty girl and didn't do as she was told.


----------



## molly85

:hugs: Shannon


----------



## Shey

Yay Callie and Molly! woot woot! party time!


----------



## molly85

the waymy insides feel partying may be out. If we say my spotting is my AF it was 6 weeks exactly last time. when possibly could I ovualte?


----------



## Shey

aww sorry to hear that molly. i missed last month cause of stress. damn stress


----------



## molly85

I'm still extracting Depo frommy system and have hypothyroidism not the best starting bloxes


----------



## Shey

Oh that really sucks Molly. I hope you feel better.
Im trying to get over this sinus infection that me and my son both have. it's a pain in the arse. I had a lil blood in my left ear from it. ugh!


----------



## shaerichelle

Im lost jo? 6 weeks for what...


----------



## molly85

spot to spot


----------



## shaerichelle

for spotting.. sorry I am sleepy


----------



## calliebaby

I'll be back on tomorrow probably. Goodnight ladies:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Aww. I sleepy too Shannon but can't sleep cause of the cough i have.


----------



## Shey

Good Night Callie


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Callie.

Shey can you take something?


----------



## molly85

I really hope tomorrow goes well for you, that your bood is holding that special HcG that just isn't makinh it full force to your pee.
Tell Senthil to be nice and supportive and to buy you lots of choccy


----------



## molly85

Night Callie


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so too. Cause if not I might cry a very lot! He will or I will sit him in the corner.

I hope AF comes and gets it over with JO. Its not fair for you to be tortured.


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Night Callie.
> 
> Shey can you take something?

Yea I can. I've been taking theraflu for it. though it makes me sleepy


----------



## shaerichelle

It needs to knock you out!


----------



## molly85

With a big cone hat on?
As long as ovulate Idon't really mind but I am sure it would be far healthier


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it would be. then you can really know your cycles too.

I think Diane fell asleep or something or maybe she is having lots of :sex:


----------



## Shey

haha Shannon you funny. I don't wanna sleep yet. My ex was here earlier and he just left an hr ago.


----------



## molly85

I hate ex's so very annoying.
Shesprob on the sofa with the dog


----------



## Shey

Oh my ex is an ass and an idiot and he knows it. Seriously he comes up to see our son and doesn't even play with him, doesn't pay child support, doesn't pay anything when it comes to our son. stupid damn PR


----------



## molly85

Thats just mean. How old is little1?


----------



## shaerichelle

well no support .. I wouldnt let him see him. especially if he isnt playing with him. UGH
I am actually thankful for my ex. He pays on time and sees our son regularly. He loves Saben just as much as me and cares just as much.


----------



## Shey

My LO is 20months(on the 8th) and my ex comes once a month or not at all.


----------



## molly85

Yay a good one!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they are rare. But we were together for 10 years he knows I can be a bitch lmao.


----------



## molly85

At such a cute age as well has he no idea what he is missing. I'll fly over and take his place


----------



## Shey

hehe. my ex needs a bitchslap and also needs a guide on parenting and fatherhood he's so dumb and seriously the girl he is dating is a fat heffer. He leaves me for a fat heffer. ugh!


----------



## molly85

:tease:
Shannon you never could be


----------



## Shey

haha molly that smilie made me laugh


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo. Oh well DH would tell ya so lmao.

Shey - sorry some men are tards I know that for a fact.

Night ladies I need lots of sleep DH insists we get up early again. I cant wait for sat am to sleep in!


----------



## molly85

Gah I sooo want to know if i will ovulate this month


----------



## Shey

yea i know some are jerks and tards.

molly i hope i o too! haha!

well this medicine is kicking in good night ladies ttyl byez


----------



## molly85

Gah I sooo want to know if i will ovulate this month


----------



## molly85

Night!
Brandy you upyet?


----------



## Shey

I hope I O soon too


----------



## Shey

Night
peace out ya'll


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya girlies. Lol @ jo n shannon. Am not on the sofa with the dog!....yet, anyway lol. Had to practically beg hubs for :sex: he wasnt in the mood and told me not to have any funny ideas!! Is he really male?? Had to threathen him with a bunch of crazy ladies coming overr with syrInges and turkey basters! Seems to have done the trick, thanks girls. Just a 5min :sex: but Thats cool. I got my neccessary ingredient! Anyway, nitenite. Its 6am! Eek luv ya all xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my lovelies!! 

Shannon - pee on another stick yet?

Diane, Jo, Brandy - :wave: 

6dpo for me - irritable, sleep crappy last night even worse than I normally do, vivid dreams, twinges and mega light cramps in uterus, emotional, feel like I actually have a cold threatening to come on. 

Other than that nothing much! Hardly any CM at all, a bit during the day of that milky fluidy cm but that's it!


----------



## shaerichelle

poas wtg.


----------



## Nessicle

AND??????? Shannon you're killing me here!


----------



## shaerichelle

going for blood test. Another very faint line. Alot of pulling this morning and nausea.


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry dh was being mean this am. Ugh


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Shan - I can't wait to hear the results of your bloods! 

I've got heartburn had it all day! Just bought loads of my fave sweeties (candy) and they taste different not like they usually taste!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm so very nervous. I don't know what I'll do if it's negative.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> sorry dh was being mean this am. Ugh

Tell Senthil I'm gonna kick his ass :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

omg ness.. It sounds so promising. I hope weall caught the egg or are gonna catch it this month.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I will he needs it! I needed help with saben this am. He didn't wanna. The naseua. Pain in my boobs and belly was getting to me. Men


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I'm so very nervous. I don't know what I'll do if it's negative.

I dont think it _can_ be negative it just sounds so positive for you! All these symptoms and no period I mean what else could it be?!


----------



## shaerichelle

alright bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

a 60 day cycle :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> omg ness.. It sounds so promising. I hope weall caught the egg or are gonna catch it this month.

God I hope so shan I'm so nervous! 

I haven't had any spotting yet like I did last cycle but if I did get an IB I'm scared the same will happen as last month with it not stopping.....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you Shannon!

Nessie, still sounding really good. Can't wait till you start testing at 10 dpo :D

I'm tired today ...what else is new lol. No builders but we have a carnival to go to..DDs school is sponsoring it so we have a few friends of hers and the rest of the fam all going. It'll be fun..but I wanna ride the rides and everyones like noooooooo you can't. Grr lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> Night!
> Brandy you upyet?

Hehe, sorry Jo! Was way too tired to log on this morning..didn't even lift my head much from the couch the whole time DD was getting ready for school. Dunno how I'm gonna take care of a newborn later on!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun! I'm trying not to feel too optimistic - I know it's not very a very positive attitude but I don't want to be too disappointed if I haven't caught on! 

Aww brandy a carnival?! How fun! It's freezing over here today, bright and sunny but really cold!! could do with some fun


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know how ya feel..I wasn't optimistic at all about my cycle. lol

Aww wish you could join us then! It's sunny and very warm here. I just showered so my hair is wet..Im hoping it will dry in time to straighten it before we go..but have a feeling it'll just be crazy curly and up in a ponytail anyway..im too lazy today.


----------



## Nessicle

I'd love curly hair - mine is dead straight, no body, whispy baby fine! Rubbish!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We always want we don't have lol..I want straight hair, so let's trade :D


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ladies.

I understand what you mean about ib not stopping.
brandy..carnival sound fun. Can you ride the rides without hurling.

pointless for dh to come along today. He hasn't said very many words to me today. And if he did they weren't nice. He wouldn't cancel his haircut. So I'm sitting in the truck waiting. Feeling sick. I can't drive anywhere seems to make me sick.

I can't stop crying.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh Shannon :( :hugs: Wish he wasn't being such a butt. Grrrrr. Did you have your bloods done? 

I don't think I can ride actually..feeling nauseated right now and heartburny. I just watched that video posted called "I would die for that"...Made me cry and cry. Jeez.


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe hugs. Will u get ur results today? X brandy what you mean u dont knw hw u will cope with a newborn about, dnt u mean 2 newborns? Lol. And ness ur symptoms are getting better by the day. Roll on wednesday bfp! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh sorry for running..I gotta get may hair straight before we go in 15 mins! yikes. Will bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

hormones. I hate mine right now.

yup I did..just waiting for results. Probaby 6 hrs ugh. I have to through a lot of shit to get them. My midwife is out today.


----------



## shaerichelle

I think ness should have a bfp.brandy will have to babies lol.
6 hrs max diane babe. I'm so not wanting to wait.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and im cd14, had a temp drop today so hoping that means im about to ovulate! So more bding tonite and tomorrow. Will that be enough? Think i need to 4nvest in some viagra lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I would bd today and in one more day. Or two like every other day for a couple. I'm surprised he is male. Of course my ex was the same. Yup get viagra


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha viagra lol it sure puts our men's stamina to the test hey?! 

Aww Shannon that's a bit selfish of Senthil, getting a bloody haircut over something this important! 

Brandy loving your journal hun - can't wait to see another bump picture!!! 

Had this heartburn all day now and it gets fierce when I eat or drink! burning right up my throat! Dont have any pain in my chest really just the burning, but burping quite a bit this afternoon!!! 

Diane I can't believe I'm gonna be testing in 5 days time!!! Aaarrgghhh!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes he is ness.
that sounds like good heartburn lol.


----------



## Nessicle

yay!! can't believe I'm actually cheering on this heartburn :haha: I'm grasping on to it as a sign!


----------



## shaerichelle

heartburn sucks. I had that bad like 2 weeks go. :cry: But its a good thing in your case!

You know I am possibly almost 7 weeks lol.. it took me a while to notice.:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Shannon OMG that would be soo cool - at least you'd be that bit closer than the rest of us to getting your bubba!! 

how cool will it be if we all get bfp's and we can be bump buddies!


----------



## IceFire

Morning girlies!! Missed you all yesterday...crazy work lol

Diane glad to hear you are getting you :sex: on girl! I am as well, but DH and I are both ill so I don't know how well the eggy will be feeling or how fast those :spermy: are going to go....guess 2ww will tell...

Shannon I canNOT wait 6 hours lol....FX'd for you!!! 

Ness sounds like your symptoms are in full swing...can't wait to hear about your :bfp: next week!! :happydance:

I hope you ladies have a great day!!


----------



## shaerichelle

It would be awesome... I was thinking that earlier... 

Diane better start having lots of :sex: You reading this Diane!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Allie, sorry you and DH are ill.. Hope you feel better and the :spermy: meets the egg!

yes it is killing me!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Allie honey!! I'm excited and nervous!!! I want to poas now but I know there's no point at 6dpo lol

sorry you and DH aren't well hun!! 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

HI Ladies 

Allie sorry your feeling bad 

Vanessa you could go ahead and poas you know practice for next week get a good technique established figure out whats the best angle to have the knees bent and proper placement of your pee cup 


Shannon hopefully in 6 hours we will have a confirmed(sp) BFP and your body can stop driving us crazy lol 

Diane try to find something for dh showing how they get sperm the hard way and get him some horny goat weed I give that to dh when he gets in a slump


Brandy have fun at the carvinal then get some rest


----------



## mommaof3

well I just took care of my subway craving ate to much now all of a sudden im exhausted can barely keep my eyes open sure hope my little man takes a nap today and I have the cheerio smelling pee today and lower back ache hope its a bump thing and not the start of a uti


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole sounds like a bump thing.

LOL I know I cant wait to find out ugh!


----------



## shaerichelle

MYy DH has PMS at least once a week. I am going to kick him!


----------



## mommaof3

Diane thats a beautiful furbaby you have in your avatar


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao nicole! Horny goat weed? That sounds either illegal or a product from cruelty to animals! Shan babe, yip i read and am listnin, just gotta get the get the hubby terrified to not perform! X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, horny goat weed is all natural! :)

Get a turkey baster at the store..


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls the barf is almost here!


----------



## jelliebabie

mommaof3 said:


> Diane thats a beautiful furbaby you have in your avatar

 aw thanks nicole. Thats my boy buddie x


----------



## mommaof3

i get it at walgreens or order it from there website I dont think any goats are harmed to make it lol there is this other stuff called libdomax I think and wow now that works about an hour after takeing it the horny goat takes a week or 2


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Diane thats a beautiful furbaby you have in your avatar
> 
> aw thanks nicole. Thats my boy buddie xClick to expand...

Hes very handsome Diane I love horses but have to admit there size scares me some


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish my DH libido was a little lower right now. lol


----------



## mommaof3

shannon I really hope they confirm that BFP today with all the misery your haveing


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> HI Ladies
> 
> Allie sorry your feeling bad
> 
> Vanessa you could go ahead and poas you know practice for next week get a good technique established figure out whats the best angle to have the knees bent and proper placement of your pee cup
> 
> 
> Shannon hopefully in 6 hours we will have a confirmed(sp) BFP and your body can stop driving us crazy lol
> 
> Diane try to find something for dh showing how they get sperm the hard way and get him some horny goat weed I give that to dh when he gets in a slump
> 
> 
> Brandy have fun at the carvinal then get some rest

:rofl: horny goat weed!!! 

I think that's a fine idea about practising peeing on a stick Nicole!!


----------



## mommaof3

other then being tired today and my pee smelling like cheerios I have to say I dont feel to bad dont even really feel pregnant wish the ob had my blood results back guess Ill call monday and check again


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. It does take practice. lots of it! 

Diane I sure hope so! MY DH needs to get his ass moving to get me something. I now have mega heartburn. Apparently there is a crisis at work. But there is a crisis at home. Im getting more and more sick and feeling weird.


----------



## mommaof3

Vanessa practice makes perfect lol


----------



## Nessicle

I'm sooo tired girls and my tummy and throat is burning :( 

Shannon didnt you say that you think I ov'd on CD12 or 13....?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> I'm sooo tired girls and my tummy and throat is burning :(
> 
> Shannon didnt you say that you think I ov'd on CD12 or 13....?

Yes I do! CD 12 looks more like it to me... If you had a chemical last month you are more fertile and you could have O'ed early.


----------



## Nessicle

just wondering cos that would put me at 8dpo 

Suppose it will make nicole happy that I will start peeing on sticks lol!


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> just wondering cos that would put me at 8dpo
> 
> Suppose it will make nicole happy that I will start peeing on sticks lol!

WOOOOOHOOOO let the peeing comence :happydance: do you have any test at work or are you home already the time difference throws me off


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it could make you that. :) I am crossing my fingers ness.


----------



## shaerichelle

she should be home and hopefully poas.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nicole is going to combust if I dont poas lol

I'm still at work girls! not even 5pm yet and don't finish til 5.30pm boo!! 30 minute bus ride home!! 

So will be about 7pm at the earliest I can poas (about 2 hours from now) and will let you know what it says soon as I can although really at 6/8dpo are we really expecting anything lol?!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hold your pee Ness!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I will hold it as long as I can from now then!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness. Yes its early, but, u must feed nicoles addiction before she gets a flight up here! What tests u got ness? Fxd babe! If we both get a bfp we will have to meet up n go baby stuff shopping! Eek excitd 4 u babe! X


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and guess who has a lil ewcm? Lol. Yay am gona ovulate! Shan tell senthil any more of his shit n i will gladly come over n castrate him! Dont be giving him his wicked way with u when hes being a shit! A few days going without should sort his attitude out! Have u had ur blood taken yet? X


----------



## mommaof3

That isnt fair you all get to go baby shopping together you will have to post pictures of all your baby gear you buy so I wont feel so left out I wont have to buy anything if i have a boy just some odd and end things but if its a girl oh my let the shopping begin


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Diane that'd be sooo much fun!! we could meet halfway like newcastle or something and go shopping in the Metro Centre!!


----------



## mommaof3

I will have more of a say over a girls name and Im thinking something irish sounding my maden name is Mc Allister we are scots irish so any ideas ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh ness thatll be fab! I knw ur gona get ur bfp so even if i dont, its a date! Nicole, boys name, sean! Pronouncd shaun, very irish. Girls names ooh i think itll be a girl! Kayleigh, irish. A lovely scottish name is mirren. Never heard anyone with that name except william wallaces wife in braveheart! Will need to think of more!


----------



## shaerichelle

you better!


----------



## jelliebabie

orla, irish for a girl has a nice ring with mcallister x


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> ooh ness thatll be fab! I knw ur gona get ur bfp so even if i dont, its a date! Nicole, boys name, sean! Pronouncd shaun, very irish. Girls names ooh i think itll be a girl! Kayleigh, irish. A lovely scottish name is mirren. Never heard anyone with that name except william wallaces wife in braveheart! Will need to think of more!

awww hun I don't know if I will, I'm scared to hope but we will both get our bfp's and go shopping with bumps!! 

Nicole - what about Seamus for a boy?? pronounced Shay-muss


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, sorry thats ur maiden name! Hmm, must keep thinking of names, i take it pingu has been ruled out? Lol x


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> orla, irish for a girl has a nice ring with mcallister x

I love orla ( i actually just wrote 'oral' :rofl:)


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao! Ness loves oral! Hahaha. U never did tell us how things went with the naughty nurse outfit?! X


----------



## mommaof3

lol no pingu but i love kayleigh I had seen that name some where spelled kaylie but like your spelling better Kayleigh Grace Weaver has a ring lol


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> lmao! Ness loves oral! Hahaha. U never did tell us how things went with the naughty nurse outfit?! X

I know I was like "whoops better not post that" :haha:

To be honest hun I havent worn it yet lol we haven't had sex since monday - we're too tired :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

Lol @ oral Dh will be picky over a boys name so I wont get much say but I told him I was doing the girls names and I didnt care what he says lol if he truly hates it then I would relent but Im not gonna let him know that


----------



## mommaof3

OHHH Vanessa will get to be the naughty PREGNANT nurse now lol


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ness must get my mind out the gutter! See thats what lack of sex does to u! Hmm must get that horny goat weed! And nicole that name has a nice ring to it x


----------



## jelliebabie

i think bethany is scottish too. I like the name kaytie for a girl. Ooh uv got me going into crazy thinking mode nicole! Do u girls knw if its ok to drink when waiting to ovulate? X


----------



## mommaof3

my baby record booked shipped today wooohooo


----------



## jelliebabie

ness, u both deserve a rest! My hubbys tired and weve only just started! Hed better produce the goods these next couple of days! I think am gonna ov tommorrow x


----------



## mommaof3

I think its ok Diane my ob says an occasional drink is fine just dont get carried away and hunny how many babies have been created when there parents had a few to many lol


----------



## molly85

Can I come Metro Centre tooooo?? My Families from Durham SO I love going back.
Well spott has left the building.
Shannon are we looking at 3 hours for results?
Had a massive migraine/nausea by the timeI left workand a touch dizzy would love to be hopeful over that but I gte them every so often.

Nicole how's about Erin it's one of my Favorites, Aoife pronouced "eefa" or Sibhoan "shivorn"

Ness I am actually thinking of POAS to discount Spot as IB 

If I forgot anyone I am pants and how are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

nice names. I made up saben.

sorry I was mia. Had to run away from dh the moody monster.


----------



## mommaof3

WOOHOOO Jo go ahead and poas like I told vanessa you need to practice and get a good technique established


----------



## molly85

Diane go for it, how many teens and unsuspecting woman get PG when drunk? YOu wouold deffinatly relaxand that can be good for fertility


----------



## molly85

Nicole i have perfected it to a 1 handed process


----------



## mommaof3

Ill have to get pictures of each of you if you dont mind to put in my baby record book so I can him or her all about you guys


----------



## molly85

YOu want a scareyour child with my face?


----------



## mommaof3

wow Jo one handed I'm impressed(sp)


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> YOu want a scareyour child with my face?

lol Jo I think your very pretty and I want to tell him or her all about you guys Im gonna print out a 4c logo also to add to the book


----------



## molly85

Lol Fruit loop.
So when we are all PG do we move to the pregnancy area?
I nearly killed my best female colleague earlier shevery loudly askedsomething about being pregnant infront or our student with the nurses within earshot


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, i wudnt wana scare ur wee girl either! Hmm the drink i like has high caffeine content, 5 units ok? And jo of course u can come! Im thinkin u mite be pg too! Get poar woman! X


----------



## mommaof3

all my im watching discovery health again all these babies being born will have me crying and I cried enough watching 2012 last night


----------



## jelliebabie

poas soz x


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> poas soz x

lol


----------



## mommaof3

and no one is gonna be scareing my little bean your all very pretty


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole u are so soppy! Didnt think crazy domineering woman like u had a softer side! Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

man i need to get some naseua the way im eating if not forget being the size of shannons new house ill be the size of a whole apartment complex


----------



## molly85

Would you like mine Nicole I don't wanna go shopping or work now.
Wow yes dizzy


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> nicole u are so soppy! Didnt think crazy domineering woman like u had a softer side! Lol x

lol you have no idea I was sobbing and telling dh the father and son had better not die or im gonna be so upset he just gave me that are you crazy look and said well arnt you all ready really upset


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Would you like mine Nicole I don't wanna go shopping or work now.
> Wow yes dizzy

Jo you sound very pregnant to me maybe your faint bfp wasnt just a dud test


----------



## mommaof3

yeah what do we do will all the bfps arrive move over to first tri as the crazy conceived cyber chicks lol


----------



## molly85

I'm just heating up my dinner why does the microwave makeeverything smell sooo vile?
If it was a :bfp: it would have shownon my egg stick by now.
At what point do I cancle work? If I throw up?


----------



## mommaof3

just go ahead and call off Jo your feeling so bad it would make it a long miserable night at work maybe you need a good rest


----------



## molly85

Not so easy thereare only ever 2 staff off and clients don't take well to strangers. I would have to vomit for them to think nope plus the money is needed


----------



## mommaof3

yes I can understand that I feel for you though hopefully you start to feel better soon and have an easy night at work


----------



## shaerichelle

wow you are * chatters*.

No results at doctors yet!

Jo you sound preggo. the opk isnt showing crap for me. Yes I peed on one lol. the HPT is still so faint I have to stare for hours! You need a blood test

Diane.. sounds like you need to get DH drunk and take advantage of him!

Nicole.. My ex husband is scottish. My sons last name is Campbell.


----------



## IceFire

Ugh Jo I know what you mean about the microwave. I am super-sensitive to smells anyway so I am sure I will puke my brains out the whole time I am pregnant! 

Diane maybe you need to wear Ness' naughty nurse outfit to get that DH of yours going!! 

Well I am off for a pedicure and some shopping! Shannon when I get back you better be telling me about your BFP!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Allie I apparently need to bug them alot


----------



## mommaof3

shannon Im very good at bugging want me to call for you


----------



## shaerichelle

lol calling the lab

oh im bugging them


----------



## shaerichelle

the test hasnt been run yet girls


----------



## shaerichelle

oh sure I come back you all stop chattinG :cry:


----------



## molly85

soz forcing food down


----------



## shaerichelle

I am too. that is no excuse..
:haha:


----------



## molly85

i wascommuning with the toilet b4 that


----------



## shaerichelle

oh lmao sorry but that is no excuse!


----------



## molly85

Come on lab im sure its an easy test to run


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan. Still here babe. Cant get hubby drunk cos he dont drink! Maybe i can spike him? Lol. Allie, i wudnt fit into nessies nurse outfit lol. It wud be more than dangly bits sticking out we would have to worrzy about! Lol. And jo opks would be less sensitive at picking up hcg. Go poas woman! Nicole i think i am starting to share your poas obssesion! And ur name for our first tri thread is super! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Whats the name I missed it? Jo YES POAS NOW


----------



## shaerichelle

ill just have to eat away for the next 30 mins lol


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Come on lab im sure its an easy test to run

agreed..sigh. I have been waiting long enough


----------



## shaerichelle

Since no one is talking and I scare everyone away :cry: damn im emotional I will just clean. so the kids can destroy,


----------



## molly85

fingers crossed


----------



## molly85

Your not scaring anyone it 7pm here Ness will be home soon.. 
I'm just trying to decide what to do about work. once there I really can't leave


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe, it was crazy concieved cyber chicks! Jo, if ur ill phne in sick. Ur health comes 1st babe! Have u poasd yet? X


----------



## mommaof3

soory ladies dozed off there for a bit and still woke up yawing lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I like that name. 

Jo you should rest and test :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole! 
Its the food. I feel like doing the same.


----------



## molly85

I only have OPK's OH is at work and right now cannot face driving to tesco.
Work might makeme take 2 days off


----------



## mommaof3

yes Jo poas already and where is Vanessa she should be home by now so shannon will they have the test done today


----------



## shaerichelle

im reading the october thread in first tri. Thats when i should be due. if I am:wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

Bfn girls! But what did we expect this early hey?! 

Just had chicken vermicelli noodles for dinner yummy!! One thing I worry about is MSG in Chinese food.....?


----------



## mommaof3

it was just pracitce nessa for next week your in training girl i know your suppose to limit msg but not avoid it all together


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont have MSG at all! I am nut lol


----------



## molly85

Is there as much MSG in the shop bought stuff?


----------



## jelliebabie

well u gota do one everyday now ness. Preferably fmu so we knw how early bfps show up on hpts cos i knw its coming babe! X


----------



## jelliebabie

msg wot? ? ? Hmmn dont even bother telling me, dnt wana turn into a nut like shany. I like unhealthy stuff way too much! Lol x


----------



## molly85

I have called work, they don't think they can cover me


----------



## molly85

itsthe stuff that makes chinease food taste sooo good


----------



## shaerichelle

tests are done. Now I gotta call doc to see if they will give them to me UGH


----------



## jelliebabie

so its a good thing then jo, thats cool! And u dont need to feel bad bout work. If ur ill ur ill. Period. Whether they can get cover or not! U wnt lose ur job though will u babe?0x


----------



## shaerichelle

alright girls I am sick of calling people and having to wait for them to call me with results.!!~


----------



## Nessicle

Lol yeah it's in stuff from Chinese take aways - people can be allergic to it etc! Good to know I don't have to cut it out altogether

ha ha ok nicole et al I will do ic's with fmu! I'm still not sure lm getting a bfp! Heartburn calmed down now thankfully still there a little


----------



## shaerichelle

here they cant let you go because you are ill! but guess what they did me. I got fired they gave me a months pay.. and that was that! frustrating I will tell you. I got unemployment thankfully.


----------



## jelliebabie

argg shan, get on that bloody phone! X


----------



## mommaof3

yes Vanessa testing everyday is now a requirement lol im gonna jump off here Dh come home from work early today to spend some time with us so bbiab ladies


----------



## molly85

I am a temporary worker they can't afford to let me go they ned the cover atthe moment i just wanted a permenant job there. I haveto go in and if I get worse over night the oncall managerhasto do something.pass howI will gethome


----------



## jelliebabie

ness didnt i tell u i was psychic? Worry not ur getin ur bfp! But i think its gona be 10-11dpo x


----------



## shaerichelle

damn it tell me miss psychic the docs arent fast enough. lol

Jo I would just go in and show you are making an effort

Ness dont get discouraged. At least you know you Od lol


----------



## jelliebabie

awww jo. Thats not good. Whats wrong with u again? Are they not afraid of clients catching something? Employers suck! Btw we dont use the suck phraze in the uk but the american thing seems to rubbing off on us uk chicks lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

SUck they do lol! I say loo now lol..

Ok will bbiab I need to move around getting frustrated.


----------



## jelliebabie

happy 555 pages girlies! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..I just got home from the carnival. I'm seriously so tired, I almost fell asleep standing in line with my head on DH's back waiting for cotton candy.


----------



## molly85

Migraine, nausea and dizzyness.
Yeah I am going they ill have to get cover if I become sick though goodness knows how i will get home. right dressed andoff I go via tesco for some antisickness stuff, the travel sickness stuff will have to do


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, dont u mean anti sickness and hpt at tescos? Nicole hurry up and make her buy some! Brandy sounds like a gud day out! How i wish we had ur weather! X


----------



## shaerichelle

yes HPT JO


----------



## jelliebabie

are anti sickness pills ok during pregnancy? Shany babe, im not using my psychic powers on u! Uve already paid the damn dr lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

well not yet lol they bill u.


----------



## shaerichelle

BFN hcg under 2. :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh :( Shannon :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I definitely feel tortured. and I have to go get my son in a few minutes. I think I will let him play the wii so I can have a good cry before my stepdaughters get here.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> ness didnt i tell u i was psychic? Worry not ur getin ur bfp! But i think its gona be 10-11dpo x

oooh really?! I've never really believed in psychic powers and tarot etc but if I get that bfp on either of those days I'll be a convert lol!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> BFN hcg under 2. :cry:

:cry: i don't get it.......what about the hpt's...??


----------



## Nessicle

so having a bit more light cramping today, no spotting like last month yet thank god!

couple of dizzy spells and heartburn calmed right down thankfully, still there for my throat to feel warm but not burning like earlier!


----------



## Loren

i got told by a psychic on the net that she couldnt see pregnancy in the near future for me unless i got medical help then a month and a half later i was pregnant :S i do realy bleev them but that made me think :S i MC'd but stil i got pregnant xx i want a psychic to come to mine but no1 will come there to scared because u need atleast 5 ppl!!! :( xx 

so sorry shannon!!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:



soooo exciting ness :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> BFN hcg under 2. :cry:
> 
> :cry: i don't get it.......what about the hpt's...??Click to expand...

guess they were false.

I cant stop crying. I am so mad at this all!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Loren. I am sure you understand the frustration!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> BFN hcg under 2. :cry:
> 
> :cry: i don't get it.......what about the hpt's...??Click to expand...
> 
> guess they were false.
> 
> I cant stop crying. I am so mad at this all!Click to expand...

I'm not surprised Shannon all this messing around your body is causing you, you must be sooo fed up now. Did the docs say anything about no AF or anything else?? 

It just seems weird to get two 'false' positives :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> BFN hcg under 2. :cry:
> 
> :cry: i don't get it.......what about the hpt's...??Click to expand...
> 
> guess they were false.
> 
> I cant stop crying. I am so mad at this all!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not surprised Shannon all this messing around your body is causing you, you must be sooo fed up now. Did the docs say anything about no AF or anything else??
> 
> It just seems weird to get two 'false' positives :hugs:Click to expand...

I am about to give up hope that it will ever happen. Just want to know why I am being tortured. :cry: They want to see me monday and follow up with another blood test. No baby for me anytime soon. Never thought it would have taken me this long!


----------



## Nixilix

Shannon... Hugs to you. You are going through a load of crap :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Shannon... Hugs to you. You are going through a load of crap :(

thank you.

Yes to much. And I have to deal with three kids this weekend


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon perhaps it's a good thing you had the blood test as at least now you might get some answers as to why you have no period and no baby


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm anti-hpt!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I'm anti-hpt!

:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Ness.

I am logging off. I have to straighten up my stepdaughters will be here soon and I have to cook dinner while feeling haldf awake


----------



## jelliebabie

im so sorry shany babe! I had a horribly bad feeling that was gona be the case. Im so sorry shan. Those hpts and ur body are screwing with u babe! But i honestly see u with ur bfp real soon honey x


----------



## jelliebabie

and nicole!!! Did u just see what i saw? Rachel nixilix is 9dpo!! Bring on the poas marathon! X


----------



## jelliebabie

i feel truly awful 4 u shan. Love u babe x x x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Diane babe. Next time just tell me! maybe I am ovulating right now. wouldnt that be funny as I stopped temping two days ago.

:hugs: Diane.


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shannon. Am sorry. Didnt wana say my instinct cos u where on a high and i didnt wana be a bitch and spoil it!! And i cudve been wrong so didnt wana upset u for nothing! You will have 2 kids to senthil. A girl then a boy! I promise u. I think u will get ur bfp next cycle. U gota stop stressing tho babe! X


----------



## Nixilix

I have already given in the the addiction! Obviously no bfp yet! I love to poas!! 

My boobies are so sore it feels like someone is jumping on my chest!!!!


----------



## molly85

Aww Shannon hopefully the doctor willclarify what is going on for you now. 

I made it in have been told I can go home later if I want. 

No HPT for me I think Migraine maybe on my list of Hypothyroid symptoms thus the nausea and dizzieness that goes with it. I couldn't get antisicknes stuff so have green tea and plenty to drink, some fruit and jelly


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hugs shannon. Am sorry. Didnt wana say my instinct cos u where on a high and i didnt wana be a bitch and spoil it!! And i cudve been wrong so didnt wana upset u for nothing! You will have 2 kids to senthil. A girl then a boy! I promise u. I think u will get ur bfp next cycle. U gota stop stressing tho babe! X

Oh well I was thinking in the back of my mind.. this isnt true! SO you would have not been being a bitch. Just email me :)

2 kids? wow I hope not twins..since we were planning on one. Holy shit a girl. I had adream I would have a girl with senthil read my journal it explains a little of it. When you say cyle do you mean this 60day cycle. as in this month. I am on cd 44 or next 60 day cycle :haha: I am trying. just hard.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh rachel! U are poas and not informing us?!!? Do u want banished from the group? Lesson learnt? Gud. We want daily updates as u are waiting for the test results! Ok missie? Lol x


----------



## Nixilix

I've realised that poas and not informing is unacceptable so I have sat on the naugty step and thought about what I've done. From now on every POAS = post on bnb!! Only got one left though!! Will do it tomorrow!!! :) :) :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome RaCHEl we need to know details.


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon. I really feel your next cycle. Dont think uve popped an egg this cycle cos of ur health. But u defo will this nxt cycle! When af starts, start temping again. U will see a clear pattern on it. Your accupuncture is helping u babe x


----------



## molly85

Hey I got a tempintoday ladies 36.54 pass on its relevancewhere is it menat tobe at the begining of a cycle?


----------



## Nessicle

I'm loving dianes psychic abilities!


----------



## jelliebabie

good girl rachel!! U have learnd ur lesson! So what time will the update be tomorrow? Uk time? X


----------



## momtoboys1

Hi guys, just wanted to wave and say hi! Just started trying to conceive, and can't wait to be part of the community


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon. I really feel your next cycle. Dont think uve popped an egg this cycle cos of ur health. But u defo will this nxt cycle! When af starts, start temping again. U will see a clear pattern on it. Your accupuncture is helping u babe x

really.. hmm wondering if that what these pains and twinges are oing. or maybe my body is getting ready to have af. 

Accupuncture is loving me or wait I am loving it:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

u will love them even more ness when u get ur bfp next week! And ur gona have a lil boy x


----------



## molly85

Brandy was wishing twins upon me what do you think I have instore Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi mom to boys!


Ness will have a boy?! Aww boys are lots of fun! watch for the jumping off whatever and hurting themselves then laughing and getting back up to do it again


----------



## jelliebabie

i could be wrong shany babe! U mite be getin ready to pop an egg same time as me! Wudnt that be cool? U gota start temping again in the morning babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane. I hope you get your bfp this cycle.

Oh and I dont think I will get preggo in this house


----------



## shaerichelle

I am going to start tomorrow. My left and right ovary have been hurting on and off since last weekend. 

apparently I am real receptive to accupuncture so maybe after two treatments it kickstarted me... this is when I would normally O anywways


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, i need ur ahum, credit card details 1st! Lol kidin of course. All i can get frm u babe is when i close my eyes i see u and matty with a lil boy too x


----------



## jelliebabie

fxd shannon. I hope u are going to ov very soon babe!! And thanks i hope al get a bfp too but wont hold out too much hope! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww you sound like me Diane babe. I have hope for you but not for myself lol


----------



## molly85

And Diane your getting your cute ginger Kaytie(sp) lol

So you see Roger then, hope we get an Amelia to.
My few dreams have had boys in them I am so much more at home with boys


----------



## mommaof3

Ok so I see we have a POAS aholic who is 9dpo WOOTWOOT let the peeing begin 


Diane what do you see about me if its bad dont tell me lol 

Shannon you will get your BFP Diane has said so and it looks like you will get more then one or a 2 for 1 special lol 


Vanessa with an adorable blond haired boy oh I bet he will be adorable very angelic looking 


Diane I think you will have a girl and Jo will have a red head litttle boy 


and Miss psychic what is Brandy haveing we know its gonna be twins are we getting a piar or one of each lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shan. At least theres hope 4 both of us then, lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

diane at least we have hope for each other. Lol

nicole a 2 for 1 oh my twins are in thefamily.ekk


----------



## molly85

Nicole OH will go ballistic if Roger has redhair like his Mammy, it is not a fashion statement here for boys to be red heads though he will no doubtably be as big as a football player over there


----------



## mommaof3

well girl if your gonna have 2 might as well do it all at once lol one labor 2 babies seems like a deal to me


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Nicole OH will go ballistic if Roger has redhair like his Mammy, it is not a fashion statement here for boys to be red heads though he will no doubtably be as big as a football player over there

well Jo hubby wont have much control over it unless he plans to dye the babies hair red head babies are adorable well all babies are lol


----------



## molly85

Amelia is alowed to be red head.

I can hearhis delightful friends now on their first vist pointing and yelling GINGER!


----------



## mommaof3

oh Jo surely they wouldnt tease a baby that would make me mad


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I guess Nicole if you put it that way. Please bring on 2 babies lol :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

my ex husbands nephew has red hair. his mom has red hair and his dad has brown. red is dominant by the way.


----------



## Lei

Hiii, I'm Lei...

LMP 2/13. OPK + on the 2/26. Charted and temps coincided with OPK. BD 1-2 daily every month. I am 7-8 DPO. 

Symptoms since 1-2 DPO: 
Sore nipples/nipple tingling
Darker areolas? (slightly, I think...not sure)
Headaches (here or there, sometimes severe for a bit)
Lower backache (off and on, sometimes a tired feeling in my back)
Nausea (only a time or two)
Sensitive to smells (usually always am but even moreso)
Ab discomfort/cramping/twinges (off and on and even during and after BDing)
Abundant CM
Either have no BM or the kind no one wants
Thirsty

Fallen asleep on Hubby's chest 2 nights in a row while watching tv before 8pm-never do that.

I cried over having to fold laundry and there being dust bunnies under the refrigerator. 

The only food that tastes normal to me is oreos. I've eaten more oreos in the past 2 days than I have eaten in the last decade. 

I have another 8-9 days before AF. I feel as though I am losing my mind and that all of these symptoms are just manifesting out of my want.

I've been nesting like crazy. Making lists of things to change.

I go and stand in the empty room that will be baby's room and just picture it filled. And here come the tears...

I never knew I could want something so much. That this feeling would have all of the sudden hit me only a month ago and I already love a little being that I don't even know or have yet. 

This is my first month TTC and I feel like its been decades already. 

I have ordered more OPK, HPT and Preseed. 

-sigh- 

Softcups...I forgot softcups. What else did I forget?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Lei. Welcome to the rollercoaster ride called ttc. I am on month 6ish. slowly losing count


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Lei looks like you got some good symptoms I just have to tell you as the head of the POAS police we test at 10 dpo lol


----------



## shaerichelle

wow Nicole its just you and I lol

see..


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Nicole. I will no longer POAS. They are false for me dear. they play tricks on me I tell tricks :wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

DIANE DIANE YOOOOHOOOO DIANE where the heck are you she is on a psychic roll then disapears on me I have questions that need answers


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL I have lots of questions I need answer to..like wth is Senthils problem lol


----------



## mommaof3

well I can answer that one for you no problem he is a MAN lmao


----------



## Lei

Hi Shaerichelle and Mommaof3, thanks for the warm welcome.

I promised myself that I wouldn't test until the day before AF....but since 10 DPO is the requirement here then I may have to go out and get a stick since mine won't be arriving via mail until a day or two before AF! 

The anticipation, the wait is agonizing.


----------



## molly85

Shannon we are ignoring this its a line is a line nonsencewe want good strong colour then we believe it and spend $200 on having a vampire remove our blood!

I am wandering why I am also having rediculous symptoms but the thyroidwill get the blame now untill I look like a beachball with legs!

POAS is so addictive tho, trying to save money at the moso don't want to get any more. I don't ant to buy OPK'sbut knowI should as that is essential information to take back to the gp.

Shannon did your mum directly loose any weight with thyroxine ordid she need toexercise/diet


----------



## mommaof3

your welcome Lei im a poas addict and try to corupt everyone to get them peeing so I can get my fix through them lol anyone will tell you im a bad influence


----------



## mommaof3

Jo do you not have a place like we do here where you can get them for a dollar a test if not I wonder what the average cost is ordering online I might have to figure out how id go about mailing some to you


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah Jo lmao it wont happen next time apparently temps dont lie... so I will start temping again and when my temps get high for 18 days blood test ONLY.

She just lost the weight no fast like a month but within a few months.

Nicole sorry dear you are going to have to arrest me! I refuse your requirement. They lied to me for 7 days straight no more POAS!


----------



## Lei

Mommaof3...I used 20 OPK's in 7 days....I am well on my way to being an addict and following your lead lol.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Lei good I wont have to persuade you to poas then 


Shannon this is a fluke you cant refuse to poas we will just limit you next time if there isnt a strong BFP then you can retest the next day only then wait a week before testing again hows that or mail me a urine sample and ill take over the testing lmao


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome lei. U have come to the right place girl! Ooh another guinee pig for poas!! Yay. And nicole, sorry went for a bath! But i see u buying loads of pink stuff. X


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> welcome lei. U have come to the right place girl! Ooh another guinee pig for poas!! Yay. And nicole, sorry went for a bath! But i see u buying loads of pink stuff. X

woohooo is it loads of pink stuff for a healthy little one I have worries about down syndrom at my age cant decide about the testing It wouldnt make a difference anyway just dont want it comeing as a shock


----------



## jelliebabie

and shan, frm now on a line is only a line if test is not taken apart and can be seen clearly at arms length as if readin a book! No more squinting allowed lol x


----------



## molly85

Ladies the AF Dance if you will.
She is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would like to pass my thanksto thyroxine and the chilli that I had a reaction to in the first place.

I would also like to pass my non thanksto Depo Provera for not letting AF arrive until now.

NOw is yesterday or today my CD1?


----------



## mommaof3

way to go Jo im doin the AF dance for you :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Today Jo lmao. spotting isnt considered AF sorry.. :wacko:

um dear i could see it without taking apart the test! lol

OMFG by stepdaughter has grown breasts. she is 10 and it makes me wanna cry.


----------



## molly85

Yes I noticed that Diane but was just to plain nice to mention it. I kept showing OH and he was like yeah theresa line am i menat to see anything else!
Men just don't understand


----------



## mommaof3

so do you ladies plan on haveing testing done when you get your BFPS im on the fence about them didnt have them with the last one but was only 34 then


----------



## molly85

Shannon they do that. I had boobs and hair in intresting places by 10 AF's started with avengence just after my 11th birthday so make sure shes had that chat


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies dh needs the computer dont chat pages full while im gone UGH car parts should not be allowed on the internet untill we get another computer I miss out on so much lmao bbiab


----------



## molly85

I'm not sure but from what I have read Nicole I fall ino 1 of those high risk to everything categories especially M/C and Beanies not sticking until my levels are fully under control so I think I get tested for most stuff. DS isn't on the list though because of my age 24


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, worry not sweetheart, i promise u baby penguin will be 100 percent healthy! I promise babe! Dont worry. A bouncing healthy baby girl u will have! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I was 9 lol Jo I was just shocked they came out of no where!

ALright dinner time girls


----------



## jelliebabie

am sure u cud see them shany babe, plz dnt take that the wrong way, all i mean is that frm now on lines are only counted if they are huge shiners! Lol x


----------



## molly85

I now want to know my cycle length and when O will take place if it will happen?????
Somany questions and absoutly no answers available.
Atleast migraine nausea and dizzyness is explained


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Loren. I am sure you understand the frustration!

i do shannon.....i tested couple days after MC and got very very very faint positive then testd 3 weeks later and got a dark EVAP!!!!which doesnt help!!!i pee'd on another afta it and it was negative, was even mor depressd then because i convinced myself the evap was a positive (i new deep dwn it was evap it wasnt pink like it should be) then to get AF was a even bigger blow. it'll b our turn one day sweety chin up!!!!ano its easier sed than done but 1 day u wil be a fantastic mummy to a little bouncing healthy baby xxxxxxx :dust: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree with loren shan. And loren hope u get ur bfp soon hun x


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree diane. But no more hpt lol ..

I keep getting a date of june 16 since sept. Not sure what it's about..


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks loren will write bigger msg after dinner


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> nicole, worry not sweetheart, i promise u baby penguin will be 100 percent healthy! I promise babe! Dont worry. A bouncing healthy baby girl u will have! X

Thanks Diane that makes me feel better I would love a girl but healthy is more important then the childs sex


----------



## molly85

3.5 hours into a 10 hour shift


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> I'm not sure but from what I have read Nicole I fall ino 1 of those high risk to everything categories especially M/C and Beanies not sticking until my levels are fully under control so I think I get tested for most stuff. DS isn't on the list though because of my age 24

is it the thyroid that makes you at a higher risk


----------



## Loren

thank u diane :) , sick of peeing on everything and anything even when i no for definate that it will be negative its upsetting but i am obsessd!!!!!!and since the MC i have gotten worse!!!!!! i'd sell OH down the river if i could just get pregnant soon haha but then again i need him for that so that wouldnt work hmmmm haha xxxx hope u get ur BFP real soon huni :) :dust: and same goes to all the other girls...........dnt no wether ive sed this in here before but ive said it in 2 other threads......HOPEFULLY WE WILL ALL BE HEAVING ON EASTER MORNING TO THE SIGHT AND SMELL OF EASTER EGGS :) xxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## molly85

Apparently so.I did way to much reading


----------



## mommaof3

wow I got a signature doodad to work lol 

Jo does the chance go down once your levels are in better control


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my I hadnt gave Easter a thought the smell of boiling eggs does me in I have to open the windows just to tolerate them maybe little ones will get plastic eggs this year or dh can take over and ill leave lol


----------



## molly85

Yup it's just like everyone else but you need to get them sorted straight away as you provide the baby with thyroxine for the first few months. I know they need it but not sure what for.


----------



## molly85

HUH Nicole wehave choccy ones


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> HUH Nicole wehave choccy ones

we have plastic shaped eggs in all different colors that you can open and put candy in some people use those instead of boiling and dyeing eggs over here


----------



## molly85

I'm staying here for easter then hundreds of choccy eggs


----------



## jaimad

Well ladies I am back after what I thought was a bfp. I seriously hate evaps and late AF's! I have been lurking again for about a week just haven't posted. You ladies keep me smiling! I am so Shannon that really stinks but I know where you are coming from. Oh and about being a poas addict....yep that would be me. I seriously wish they had meetings somewhere cause I really need to attend! I should be Oing by next Friday & it's my anniversary!! So we will be bdin!


----------



## jelliebabie

we just buy choccy ones frm the supermarket lol tho boild ones are probably healthier lol. But dont worry, baby will be fine. X


----------



## Loren

oooooo everything seems so much better in america!!!!far more fun!!!!!xxx are u ladies doing anythin to help with the ttc journey like vits or things like that and mommaof3 i'm sorry to be nosey but did u do anything and how long were u trying before u fell pregnant? sorry to ask but i am so eager like every other lady on here to fall pregnant this time with a very sticky sticky bean!!!!xxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

My Ob had me take geritol I couldnt stomach the liquid so used the geritol complete pills It has something to do with my low iron count and a serving of high fat milk everyday Im not sure what exactly that does and then :sex: every other day I hate to say it was my second month trying as so many woman on here have been trying for so very long


----------



## mommaof3

jaimad said:


> Well ladies I am back after what I thought was a bfp. I seriously hate evaps and late AF's! I have been lurking again for about a week just haven't posted. You ladies keep me smiling! I am so Shannon that really stinks but I know where you are coming from. Oh and about being a poas addict....yep that would be me. I seriously wish they had meetings somewhere cause I really need to attend! I should be Oing by next Friday & it's my anniversary!! So we will be bdin!

WooooHOOOO another POAS addict how to you feel about testing 10dpo


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Diane are you already for your marathon OVing :sex: this weekend


----------



## molly85

I'm on Thyroxine (big round of aplorse for it please?) and Vitamins that have everything essential for woman and folic acid in. I must get better at taking these things now.
Ladies considering my research and the dodgy test do we think there may have been something there and I may actually have o'd but it didn't work because of the thyroid? Just a random thought I would only be intrested in the possible Oing side of it at the moment


----------



## shaerichelle

Second month??? I envy you lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you Od did you have twinges?


----------



## molly85

Moi Shannon apart from being rubbish at knowing where everything is I have no idea alot of stuff has been happening


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> I'm on Thyroxine (big round of aplorse for it please?) and Vitamins that have everything essential for woman and folic acid in. I must get better at taking these things now.
> Ladies considering my research and the dodgy test do we think there may have been something there and I may actually have o'd but it didn't work because of the thyroid? Just a random thought I would only be intrested in the possible Oing side of it at the moment

JoI just did a quick look and seen that a babys thyroid doesnt start working on its own until week 12 and that a mother with low i think it was t4 count are at a greater risk of loseing a baby if the t4 count is off I couldnt find anything on the ov side of things what have you learned in your looking around


----------



## mommaof3

it was the second month of really trying we had been a year nt and not useing any real forms of protection if he pulled out in time he did if not then oh well kinda thing and we just avoided dtd around O time


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole, hopin to get a dose of freshies tonite but, have visitors stayin overnite so will have to make sure hubs doesnt use that as an excuse! Lol x


----------



## Loren

oooooo oket doke, it took me 10-12 months with not being careful, then i MC'd so know i am on the TTC wagon for definate and i will stand up and say My Name Is Loren And I Am A POAS Addict myself!!!!!i counted the boxes lastnight in the last 3 weeks i have pee'd on 26 IC tests ther all in a plastic bag god nos y i am keeping them hahaha ther all negative!!!!ive kept my 4 from wen i got the postives they make me happy lol and i look at them b4 i pee on the new stick doesnt work or help but maybe 1 day it will haha i agree with jaimad they should have meetings for ppl like us haha xxxx


----------



## jaimad

Oh I am definately a 8dpo tester! I know it's crazy but I can't help it. It's so bad that I used all 25 of my Internet cheapies last cycle as well as buying more. Dh told me to go get sticks from the backyard to feed my addiction! I told him that wouldn't work!


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> hey nicole, hopin to get a dose of freshies tonite but, have visitors stayin overnite so will have to make sure hubs doesnt use that as an excuse! Lol x

NO EXCUSES lol take him out to the car if hes worried your visitors will hear


----------



## jaimad

I'm not sure anyone would understand our addiction!


----------



## mommaof3

Oh wow did you girls hear that 8dpo i must be slackin with 10dpo I better get to cracking the stick on you ladies lol


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL Nicole POAS counselor I saw that.

I have had spermies in me pretty much every day since september:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Loren. I am sure you understand the frustration!
> 
> i do shannon.....i tested couple days after MC and got very very very faint positive then testd 3 weeks later and got a dark EVAP!!!!which doesnt help!!!i pee'd on another afta it and it was negative, was even mor depressd then because i convinced myself the evap was a positive (i new deep dwn it was evap it wasnt pink like it should be) then to get AF was a even bigger blow. it'll b our turn one day sweety chin up!!!!ano its easier sed than done but 1 day u wil be a fantastic mummy to a little bouncing healthy baby xxxxxxx :dust: :hugs: xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aww thanks Loren. I am sure you will be too. The faint lines after mc make me nervous. I kind knew it was to go to be true yesterday when they told me a line is a line. Thank god I had a blood test done. I think after you have a mc it makes you want it way way way more!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, dont worry, i wont take any excuses frm him babe! I wana be a crazy conceived cyber chick lol x


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon did you see I manged to figure out a ticker thingy lol 

Hows Dh any better mood 


our is an addiction only another poas addict can understand the need to poas even when you know its way to early where you take and hide your pee under the counter so dh cant find it an addiction that make you question your sanity did you see a line is it an evap does it have color


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I agree there is a car lmao. Would hubby enjoy that?

I have done that before.. when I was 17 ..DH wont go parking with me :cry: I have tried! lmao

I asked him for a bottle of wine he bought 4! he must have thought I need to get drunk!


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> lol nicole, dont worry, i wont take any excuses frm him babe! I wana be a crazy conceived cyber chick lol x

Thats my girl Diane crack the whip accept no excuses you will catch that egg this month


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Shannon did you see I manged to figure out a ticker thingy lol
> 
> Hows Dh any better mood
> 
> 
> our is an addiction only another poas addict can understand the need to poas even when you know its way to early where you take and *hide your pee under the counter so dh cant find it an addiction that make you question your sanity *did you see a line is it an evap does it have color

Thats me ..not anymore though:haha::wacko:

Yes I did Miss POAS counselor lmao:haha::haha:

Well for now. He is playing guitar with hisdaughter. was playing piano with the other earlier. then they were playing at once I decided I needed to come upstairs. it wasnt even the same song then my son yelling in the background. OH dear god just one more baby not two:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

oh me and Dh use to go country cruising all the time before our little one come along its a bit tricky when hes so tall but you would be surprised what new postions you can find he had a little ford mustang when we were dateing Id come home with a new bruise all the time in places I didnt even know would bruise lol


----------



## mommaof3

lol I can see it now Shannon is going to have twins who are born to play the DRUMS


----------



## jelliebabie

hehe. Hmmn the car! I havent done that for years! Wud be too scared that i wud be caught and lockd up for the weekend! Then mite miss the eggie! Hmm better safe than sorry, but i wont take no for an answer so dont worry girls x


----------



## Loren

this is a very interesting topic haha, i'm 21 and have done the bump uglys twice in a car and i really dont like it haha for fun yer but my lef was caught unda the seat, then my leg got jammed by the joystick, he squashed 1 of my legs o god the list goes on haha we wer thinking hmmm bak seat but decided just go home and use the kitchen worktop insted haha xxxx TMI bt oh well wer all friends lol xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> oh me and Dh use to go country cruising all the time before our little one come along its a bit tricky when hes so tall but you would be surprised what new postions you can find he had a little ford mustang when we were dateing Id come home with a new bruise all the time in places I didnt even know would bruise lol

OMG LOL. We have an SUV there would be no bruises well wait a minute :haha: new positiions


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> hehe. Hmmn the car! I havent done that for years! Wud be too scared that i wud be caught and lockd up for the weekend! Then mite miss the eggie! Hmm better safe than sorry, but i wont take no for an answer so dont worry girls x

lol Diane the thought of getting caught is part of the fun and I bet Dh would be in the GET IT UP GET IT IN AND LETS GET IT ON mood


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren..21 Wow you are the same age as my sister and you make me feel old at 31 lol


----------



## jaimad

I told y'all I was a poas addict!


----------



## Loren

hahaha i'm 21 but act 31 to be honest lol not for OH tho hes 21 but acts 10  lol xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Jo youve gone silent you feeling ok 

Listen at you guys old at 31 lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> lol I can see it now Shannon is going to have twins who are born to play the DRUMS

my stepdaughter wants to do this :wacko:

One baby lol


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hehe. Hmmn the car! I havent done that for years! Wud be too scared that i wud be caught and lockd up for the weekend! Then mite miss the eggie! Hmm better safe than sorry, but i wont take no for an answer so dont worry girls x

good cause you might O tonight!:baby::baby:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole. It sure is fun but al leave it for another time lol. Thats how our relationship began! Lol. Oh back in the days when we were 2-3 x a day people x


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL Loren... Men act younger.. My DH is 37 almost and act 20. And with his sex addiction 17 lmao


----------



## mommaof3

jaimad said:


> I told y'all I was a poas addict!

well my new theory is that any poas before say 12dpo is practice so you can get your knees at just the right angle your cup placement just right it takes test after test to perfect the act of peeing and if you dont use the cup method then you have to learn to control the flow you only have a 5 to 20 second window PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lol nicole. It sure is fun but al leave it for another time lol. Thats how our relationship began! Lol. Oh back in the days when we were 2-3 x a day people x

I remember 5 times a day last year. The good old days...When I got wore out! The pic on here was when DH and I were together for a month April of last year!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> jaimad said:
> 
> 
> i told y'all i was a poas addict!
> 
> well my new theory is that any poas before say 12dpo is practice so you can get your knees at just the right angle your cup placement just right it takes test after test to perfect the act of peeing and if you dont use the cup method then you have to learn to control the flow you only have a 5 to 20 second window practice practice practice ladiesClick to expand...

lmao. Omg.


----------



## shaerichelle

I just had a small amount of EWCM and ovary twinges :wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

Diane all I worry about is you getting a fresh supply where you do it how you do it doesnt matter as long as you replace the moldies lol


----------



## Shey

good evening ladies!


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna go jump in the shower if i dont talk to ya all again tonight PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE and Happy Baby Dancing CATCH THAT EGG LADIES


----------



## Loren

shannon hahahaha my fiance acts asif hes just hit puberty sorry to say but its neva asleep its always standing to attention getting to the point were at 21 i'm avoiding him unless when i OV of course!!!lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> shannon hahahaha my fiance acts asif hes just hit puberty sorry to say but its neva asleep its always standing to attention getting to the point were at 21 i'm avoiding him unless when i OV of course!!!lol xx

Lmao. I cant avoid. we are together all the time


----------



## Shey

hows it goin shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

shitty

how about you


----------



## Loren

we are to we moved intogether in november, if i'm in the mood i'll stay up but if i'm not i creep into the bedroom and play ded hahahah.although he tries his best to wake me i just murma n push him away hahaha awful rnt i lol.xx


----------



## Shey

Still feeling like Shit Shannon and been coughin all day and it won't go away and tomorrow wont be any better cause we're gonna be at disney


----------



## shaerichelle

I envy you! I want to be at disney I dont care how I feel lol. Get some nose and throat spray.


----------



## IceFire

Evening ladies!

:cry: :cry: Shannon I am so sorry about your bloods darling...hope the Dr can figure out what is going on with you...:hugs:

Diane what are you doing on here you better get off here and go tackle your hubby lol:haha: It is CD 14 for us dearie we could OV at any time!! 

Hope you all have a lovely evening!


----------



## Shey

haha Shannon we are going cause we're celebrating my niece Heidi's 5th birthday. Her b-day was the 21st of Feb.


----------



## molly85

Basically that it can affect your cycles in general and periods hideous. With hormones 1 can throw out all the others. 
I had read that about babies I think I am meant to be monitored like a hawk.




Soz late reply internet ran out of credit


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats awesome Shey.

Jo I hope AF doesnt kill you. Wont be on much this weekend.

Night ladies

You girls that are Oving need to catch the egg. I will probably be the only one that never catches the egg.


----------



## Shey

damn cough wont go away


----------



## molly85

I will be fineshannon as long as i am safe to drive.
Hey Shey she's back AF has given me a migraine


----------



## Shey

yay molly she does that to me too


----------



## molly85

All abit unexpected.
hows that man of yours?


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe. Do u knw if u normally have a temp drop on ov day? I knw allie! This 2ww to ov has flown by! And nicole they aint mouldy anymore got a fresh supply last night! X


----------



## Shey

He's good. I expect he'll be down here the last week of this month. Well I hope he does.


----------



## molly85

hey Diane
vodafone area real pain. They every detail under the sun to top up


----------



## molly85

SHey what is the team thing about?


----------



## Shey

oh I have no idea molly i just joined it days ago under ttc buddies


----------



## molly85

lol would you join the rainbow mummies to?
Lovely ladies I'mjust not sure you would fit in right


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, i use 3 network. Free internet with every topup x hiya shey. Glad dfs ok x


----------



## Shey

hey jellie

molly what kind of group is that?


----------



## molly85

i picked this thing up in an emergency and now it annoys the hell out of me


----------



## molly85

Shey 
The Rainbow Mummies are lesbian mums, great bunch of ladies I believe know alot about IVF and artifical insemmination could help with your turkey basting


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I do diane babe at least the one time I did it lol.


----------



## molly85

Ah there you are Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I am on and off lol


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan. Was wonderin cos i had the lowest temp so far this cycle today so wud that mean im oving 2day? If i bd nw will it be too late? I did it last night! X


----------



## jelliebabie

maybe u are ovulating too shannon? Continue temping frm 2mro and see if you have a rise soon! X


----------



## molly85

Your egg would be released today you have a couplemoredays to catch it to


----------



## shaerichelle

yes you are probably ov ing today. You bd last will be good but I would bd tonight or tom am again. Just to make sure.


----------



## molly85

Whats the longest LH phase? can to long be bad do you think?


----------



## shaerichelle

LP phase?- good ones are 14 days-18 days.


----------



## jelliebabie

do u mean luteal phase jo? If so, its normally between 12 and 16 days. Dont think its any longer. Its short ones that are dodgy jo x


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I am oving but have cysts on my ovaries, its really painful


----------



## jelliebabie

do u have pcos shany? Hope ur not too sore babe! Are u still at work jo? Am gona drag hubby to bed in 10mins for bding. No excuses. Hehe. Hopefully see a rise in temp tommorrow x


----------



## molly85

The doctorcan check that out Monday Shannon.

I was just trying to figure out when Roughly I would ovulate


----------



## molly85

Yup I'm still here. I'm going to try and leave at 6ish before the traffic picks up


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I hope they can check me out. I hope I dont have pcos. I will just give up ttc!

I think its regaulr ovarian cysts.

Go catch the eggy Diane.

Night Jo. sleepy time for me

I need to make the pain go away and I thought it was pregnancy now something is wrong:cry:


----------



## molly85

Aww Shannon go rest.


----------



## molly85

I think looking at my chart I may have ovulated like the day before I started temping will be intresting to see what happens this month


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite girls xxx hugs xxx hope u feel better 2mro! Wheres kirstie got to? X


----------



## molly85

Wasn't she ovulating?


----------



## jelliebabie

yes. She was due to ov around now. Think am gona miss out this month. Hubby wont hand over the goods. Dont know whats wrong with him. Hes driving me mad! X


----------



## molly85

Your still up??
is he feeling the pressure?
Maybe you should get him into a every fewdays pattern andnottellhim his services are needed.
What was he like before you were trying?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey lovelies xo

Its way too early to be up on a Saturday for me..been up since 7:30..grr!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh it's a but early for a Saturday! I'll test when I roll outta bed xx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> u will love them even more ness when u get ur bfp next week! And ur gona have a lil boy x

OMG Diane that is spooky! I've always said I will have a boy first, I just know it! 

Still feel like AF is coming on Saturday next week but I'm taking some hope in your psychic abilities!! x


----------



## Nessicle

how is everyone anyway what did I miss?! 

well temp up to 36.71 today highest it's been since I started temping. 

Not much to report, still a bit of heartburn but not like yesterday, just a warm sensation in my belly, not in my throat really today - yesterday it worse as the day went on so will see what happens! 

Got toothache in my lower front teeth and got a bit of a cold but nothing else other than that! 

No CM really, no cramps or twinges. Still feel AF is coming next Saturday....


----------



## Nixilix

Ive got NO cm basically! My boobies are so sore, never felt this type of pain the much before af!! 

Think I have an ulcer starting in my mouth. Must be a symptom! Ha 

Right I'll go pee now x although it's 2nd morning pee x


----------



## Nessicle

I don't even have sore boobs Rach - they feel a bit sore after I've pressed them but hardly anything. Getting dull pains through them occasionally though. 

I tested to keep Nicole happy lol and bfn but only practise peeing for me ha ha


----------



## Nixilix

Guess what bfn! Ha! but i have to poas or else I get the shakes!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol I know what you mean hun, although I'm not excited about poas this month as I was last month, guess I'm just expecting it to be a bfn anyway


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Still sounding good for you Nessie Poo...I can see you having a boy too!

I've always known my next will be a boy...I can't wait to see if I'm right!!!!!

Nixy hiya! I still haven't talked to you much..but sorry about the bfn. You sound like an addict like me, so it may just be too early lol.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey brandy! Bfn is ok as it's only cycle 2. Just gotta wait for af! Whoop!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Still, youre only 10 dpo! So don't give up just yet :D


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel. Still very early babe. Got everything xd for u. Ness have u thought of boy names? Dnt stress huni, bfp on the way x


----------



## jelliebabie

wheres nicole n shannon this morning? X


----------



## shaerichelle

good morning. I'm going pee but mor on a stick ever again!

ness your symptoms sound good.

diane. .. Get him some horny goatweed.

good morning brandy. I was telling the girls last night dsd walked in looks like she grew boobs overnight. She's 10 :cry: I know I was 9 but it's hard for me. I hope..if I ever get pregnant. I don't have a girl lol. I don't mind it but it seems to be hard for me.

I'm still in pain and having breast pain. Sick of symptoms when I'm not preggo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Shannon, I know what you mean. DD is 10 and has boobs now too :( Ughhhhhh


----------



## shaerichelle

yah taking dsd who was 12 having her try on bras and showing her how was hard! I saw her breast looked at mine and said oh dear. Hers are almost b cup. Senthil doesn't know how americcan boys are.. But he is surely in trouble!


----------



## Nixilix

Weird, I feel like I'm o'ing. Got o pain?!? Strange. 

I didn't get boobs for ages as used to swim a lot. Now I'm stuck with 34dds hahah!


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel wowzah. Ouch. My dsd does gymnastics so maybe they will stay away for a bit. I've had pain in the ovaries for weeks:)


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> rachel. Still very early babe. Got everything xd for u. Ness have u thought of boy names? Dnt stress huni, bfp on the way x

well i have a few I like 

-jake
-oliver
-Noah
-samuel
-Mason

haven't really thought mega in depth about names and everyone I choose OH hates lol but i reckon once he sees me give birth he won't care which name I choose (I will make sure I rub it in his face ha ha)

Just had make up sex with OH - had a bit of a barney earlier, he does my head in sometimes then you say something after 3 days of them pissing you off and then they shut down and come out with something equally as pissy "you make a massive deal about the smallest thing" :growlmad: maybe you shouldnt go out of your way to piss me off then!!

Rachel I can't believe you're counting yourself out at 10dpo!!! you've still got time yet honey!!

Good thing is no spotting after sex - had that last month along with the spotting which I think was IB, but nothing so far thank goodness!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Weird, I feel like I'm o'ing. Got o pain?!? Strange.
> 
> I didn't get boobs for ages as used to swim a lot. Now I'm stuck with 34dds hahah!

I hear ya hun! lol 32DD here!!

I started getting boobs at 10 years old, it's criminal really what our bodies do at such a young age!


----------



## shaerichelle

omg you guys are killing me. My breats are 34 almost c. They just grew few months ago.


----------



## IceFire

Hello all! Hope everyone has had a good day so far.

Shannon isn't it weird how it seems like girls mature earlier and earlier..I didn't get AF until I was 12 and didn't have to start wearing a bra until about a year before AF...and then I think the bbs stopped growing. I am embarrassed to tell you my cup size...:blush:

Diane you defo need to get some horny goat weed for that DH of yours...mine wants to BD even though he's sick :haha:

Well I should be on and off some today...talk to you all soon!

Love and :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

busy day here so I will be on and off.

diane babe can you seduce dh. Lol I had to with mine. Yes no more everday..


----------



## shaerichelle

allie it is funny. I don't want a daughyer lol. I'll take one but prefer a boy. Lol my sister told me she thinks she sees breast buds already on my niece she is 7 :wacko: where are you on your cycle?


----------



## molly85

Hey all :witch: has had an overnight nap so she may departed Shannon she isall yours if you want her.

:blush: 38DD :blush: Do they do Maternity bras to fit boobs that size?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jeez..I'm normally 34 B lol..I graduated to 36 C since the :bfp: though. I'm so proud :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

lol brandy ha ha ha 

how yiou doing tonight?

no real symptoms for me except toothache on front bottom teeth, had it all day!

No heartburn tonight but feel pretty emotional and tired. 

Sat having a glass of wine figure one won't hurt if I have conceived as implantation wont have even occurred yet! 

OH is on a boys night out, I'm so bored!!


----------



## molly85

Ditto Ness OH ia at work and work found cover for me as neighbour spent the hole day banging on the bedroom wallit sounded like


----------



## Nixilix

Oh I'm so bored this evening. Tele is rubbish. Will fall asleep if I go cinema. Don't want to go out for dinner! Oh I'm so grumpy today! Just had a hot chocolate. Mmm. 

Does anyone know where my bfp is? It seems to be lost in the post.

My sister had a bit of a fit yesterday. If I can't get in my bridesmaid dress by June we have to go any buy a whole new set of 5 cause she wants us all in the same! Oh dear.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We just got home from watching Alice in Wonderland. I feel like I acted the movie out myself..soooo tired. I could sleep against the wall...and I'm totally serious lol.


----------



## Nessicle

was it good though Brandy?? I cant wait to see that!

Rach - think your bfp is with mine and will arrive in the post together :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

I hope so! That's what we were going to go and see 3d but I think I'm goin to wait for shutter island next week when I get back from seeing my granny x


----------



## jelliebabie

avator in 3d was so cool too. Frm nw on i only want to watch 3d movies.


----------



## Nixilix

I saw final destination in 3d. Made me jump so much!!!! I might go now actually. No I won't. Can't be bothered to put a face on!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It was awesome! We didn't watch 3d because DH's eyes start hurting. Avatar was soooo good too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just put a mask on :D


----------



## Nessicle

Avatar 3D was the most amazing film I've ever seen!!


----------



## Nixilix

Haha! If only I could do. Like mrs doubtfire!!


----------



## molly85

Rachel tell sister toto stop whining that could be here nieceor nephew in there and a dress maker could always adjust it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So I'm stuck in a dilemma..my brother wants to buy my Jeep that I left in the states. I hate dealing with money + family. It's always awkward.


----------



## molly85

get a friend to get it priced at adealership and knock off 5-10% yournot using it and it will prob cease upother wise and you could use the moneyfor baby stuff or DD


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, my dad has it right now and has been using it..so that's a bit awkward also, it's like "hey dad, I know you need it, but can you sell the Jeep for me?" lol..ughhh. I planned on asking a decent price for it as it's an awesome one..mags, tinted windows, the works. I just feel weird saying "ok bro, take it, but give me money".


----------



## molly85

Don't Brandy, it's a tool at the end of the day he wouldn't get it free else where. Talk to ya Dad I'm sure he will understand and get it pricedfor you and your brotherprob willsay nohe can't afford it. When do you planon going backto the states as you arehaving somuch work done? Maybe see if your dad wants to buy it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nah, we aren't planning on going back very soon. We're pretty settled here now and with baby coming, I'd rather not make a huge stressful move like that again anytime in the near future. Although I miss my family so bad it hurts, I am better off here, for so many reasons. My dad can't buy it cuz he's broke..and he knows he could've always bought it in the first place but just isn't able to. I'll tell him how much we want for it and if Brother wants to do it, I'll just ask for a hefty down payment. Business is business!


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Jo, Brandy - it has to be straightforward business! Hard when it's family but like Jo said your dad wouldnt expect to get a free vehicle :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks girls!

Its only 9:30 but I'm going to bed..can't keep my eyes open. I will talk to you guys later xoxoxoxo


----------



## molly85

I'm always doing tade stuff with my parents so its qiuite mormalfor us


----------



## molly85

Night Brandy


----------



## Nessicle

night brandy honey!


----------



## molly85

Ness Runaway bride on ITV 2 its starting soon on +1


----------



## jelliebabie

my temps havent risen to show ive ovd, so ive told hubby if he dont hand over the goods tonight then he aint getin sex for a very long time and he knows im serious. Lol. So hopefully im still in the running for this month! X


----------



## Nixilix

Night!

I sold my car to my sister and it really broke within 2 weeks! Had to pay for half I felt so guilty!! 

Still got sore boobies, not nipples though althought they are always erect. Never usually are! Keep getting flutters in my belly, few pains, and feel like I need a clean out poop! Hahaha tmi for sure!

No cm to be found, only a tiny amount in underwear.


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Ness Runaway bride on ITV 2 its starting soon on +1

ooooh thanks hun! I havent seen that! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> my temps havent risen to show ive ovd, so ive told hubby if he dont hand over the goods tonight then he aint getin sex for a very long time and he knows im serious. Lol. So hopefully im still in the running for this month! X

:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Night!
> 
> I sold my car to my sister and it really broke within 2 weeks! Had to pay for half I felt so guilty!!
> 
> Still got sore boobies, not nipples though althought they are always erect. Never usually are! Keep getting flutters in my belly, few pains, and feel like I need a clean out poop! Hahaha tmi for sure!
> 
> No cm to be found, only a tiny amount in underwear.

ooh no cm for me either hun! 

right bb is a bit tender when I feel it, they feel a bit heavy when I run and my nipps are pretty erect at the moment constantly! Don't know whether that's a post ov sign for me though!


----------



## molly85

My right boob looks a wholecupsize bigger than theleft 1 OH says they have allways been like this but wow its huge


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Jo you crack me up :rofl:

just tested.....either an evap or a very very very faint bfp.....will see what tomorrow brings hey?


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG OMG Ness! what test?


----------



## molly85

NESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 

Fingers and toes(we'rea bit funny in our family like that we can do it) crossed.

I need more egg sticks, little touch of EWCM on the old cervix and when i poop


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh its that an implantation dip at 4 dpo! NESS


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo TMI gold for you dear! DO you stillhave AF?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> my temps havent risen to show ive ovd, so ive told hubby if he dont hand over the goods tonight then he aint getin sex for a very long time and he knows im serious. Lol. So hopefully im still in the running for this month! X

:rofl:

my temp is not out of the ordinary :wacko:


----------



## molly85

AF has gone now I think. justsnot on the cervix yum yum


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> OMG OMG Ness! what test?

it's a 10miu IC - can't post a pic as its too faint a camera wouldnt pic it up....defo saw something but very faint! 

Shan if you're right about my ov around CD12/13 I'd be around 9dpo now and the twinges I had would have been at 7dpo....anyway I dont care long as I see two lovely lines soone!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Oh its that an implantation dip at 4 dpo! NESS

well it's put me down as 4dpo but think that was actually 5dpo......do you think that could be it?!! OMG dont get me going I'm hyperventilating!!!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> NESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
> 
> Fingers and toes(we'rea bit funny in our family like that we can do it) crossed.
> 
> I need more egg sticks, little touch of EWCM on the old cervix and when i poop


ha ha ha I may be able to send you my egg sticks......


----------



## molly85

lol woman chill ypu shake the bean out


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: 

good point Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo BD just in case.

Ness... People can get faint BFP that time a 10 miu might show it! I would hold the pee to see if you get another..!! I am filling in for Nicole!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh omg I'm nervous and scared. I hope this is it!!! Hope I'm not imagining it.....

Nicole is gonna be pissed she missed this :haha: you're doing a fine filling in job for her though Shannon :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

gonna hold pee overnight and test first thing in the morning!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> oooh omg I'm nervous and scared. I hope this is it!!! Hope I'm not imagining it.....
> 
> Nicole is gonna be pissed she missed this :haha: you're doing a fine filling in job for her though Shannon :thumbup:

lol I am going to text her! I keep her filled in! hold your pee for 2 hrs! or 3 lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha ha it may be morning before I get to post though can you hang on that ling :haha:

do you really think this could be it Shannon? Maybe it would make sense after I think I had a chem last month.....


----------



## shaerichelle

No I cant. just do it lol
Nicole said you will have to take another tomorrow lol.

It very well could be did it have color.


----------



## shaerichelle

Our house pictures. Some of them...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







4411228501_2fc088d730.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 1









4411995786_aefa9c9b76.jpg
File size: 134 KB
Views: 0









4411229469_06f8b1a9bc.jpg
File size: 164 KB
Views: 1









4411996560_e1e929fa5e.jpg
File size: 109 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nessicle

ok found this on the internet - this isnt my test btw but this is what it looked like but mine was slightly lighter - I'm telling you it was very faint 

https://i39.tinypic.com/10foupu.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

that house is gorgeous shannon wish I could live there!!


----------



## shaerichelle

i can see the line on that. I can see faint lines lol. I no longer have lined eye


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you ness couldnt get better pics cause the guy was folowing me lol


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> i can see the line on that. I can see faint lines lol. I no longer have lined eye

well that was like mine but mine was fainter, I def saw it though I'm pretty sure!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

DH and I talked about it. We think APril or May we will get preggo. That would be aswesome if I ovulated and got prego around his bday in april, but that will only happen if I have a normal cycle otherwise May it is!


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I am leaving to go eat and do disney on ice will check my phone after I eat in hour!


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon before you go - just peed on another stick I couldnt help it lol. Same again even with diluted pee.....and did two opks and got faint lines on them. not sure if that means anything though....

will post pic see what you think

P.S. baby round DH's birthday would be ace!!!


----------



## Nessicle

do you see it
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommaof3

ok new rule no POAS unless im present lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha you snooze you loose Nicole :haha:


----------



## molly85

Nice slippers Ness. Put the thing down on a white surface and try a bit closer and less wobbly I'm not seeing it at the mo.

Just got out the shower my had and nausea are back I think :witch: was only a flying visit so I am now hating this and don't know why it's here


----------



## mommaof3

its a little blurry Ness but looks like the start of a BFP to me WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## molly85

I also had those test I got my funny line on one.
Shoot have rose petals on me from bath all over me


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> ha ha you snooze you loose Nicole :haha:

darn hubby said we were only gonna ge gone a couple hours turned into the whole darn day


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Nice slippers Ness. Put the thing down on a white surface and try a bit closer and less wobbly I'm not seeing it at the mo.
> 
> Just got out the shower my had and nausea are back I think :witch: was only a flying visit so I am now hating this and don't know why it's here

it's my shitty camera Jo, was looking for a white surface but all my furniture is wood lol 

that's about as close as I could get with the camer without it going more blurry


----------



## molly85

Men!

I have decided I don't wanna work full time ever. 

Ness what are tesco tests like they any good? I'mgnna double check tho think it was the:witch: she just ddnt stay long


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> its a little blurry Ness but looks like the start of a BFP to me WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG you think so....?! I dont want to get too excited until I see a stronger line......I'll be poas central tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Men!
> 
> I have decided I don't wanna work full time ever.
> 
> Ness what are tesco tests like they any good? I'mgnna double check tho think it was the:witch: she just ddnt stay long

not tried them hun but superdrug are pretty good!! That's what I have in my draw but they're about 15miu so can't really test with them yet!


----------



## molly85

Piece of printer paper Ness


----------



## Nessicle

don't have any Jo we don't have a printer at home!


----------



## Nixilix

Omg look what happens when I watch a bit of tele. I log back on and there is pee everywhere! Ness.... Omg! I can't see a line but I'm only on my phone and it's a crappy iPhone hahaha! Fingers crossed though. Pee again pee again. I need a wee. I want in on the poas but it's my last :(


----------



## molly85

Toilet or kitchen roll?

Nicole have a word she needs more practice!!!!

It's not essential just a bit of a POAS addiction


----------



## mommaof3

vanessa find a white towel every one has at least one lol does your camera not have zoom on it


----------



## molly85

THen open picture in paint and use teh colour tab and invert colour save and post.


Nerd in the house again. Dressed then Tesco be back by 12 i expect


----------



## Nixilix

Oh my wee is so diluted it looks like water!! Boo :(


----------



## Nessicle

jo it's too faint to invert, I did it and nothing showed.

I will take another pic on toilet roll then later on - OH has just walked on from his boys night out and had a bit of a dilemma lol he's wittering on to me... ha ha

God hope this is my bfp.....


----------



## mommaof3

if you can hold your pee and try another test maybe a different brand if you get a faint line on it then its the start of your bfp hcg is suppose to double every 2 to 3 days


----------



## mommaof3

ok Ive got to go and fold clothes and put fresh sheets on the bed please try and refrain from any poas while im gone Vanessa just about caused me to pee on myself today when shannon sent that text


----------



## Nixilix

Still bfn but the one line was faint cause so diluted but now don have a stick for the morning!! Have to wait til af late. If she's late. Boooo boring!


----------



## mommaof3

lol rachael run out and get more so u will have one for the am


----------



## shaerichelle

I heard there was a pregnancy test on here. I'm at disney on ice.. I can't look through 8 pages! Where is it?


----------



## shaerichelle

oh I think I see it. I just got told to put my phone away bbiab. Ugh this is boring


----------



## molly85

I'm back no stick peed on so do not panic nicole


----------



## mommaof3

Thank you Jo lol you can pee anytime you like now


----------



## molly85

I was trying to hold it. but doubt i can bladderlike race horse


----------



## mommaof3

lol you sure sound preggers AF came and gone that fast any sign of her return


----------



## molly85

Not yet nope. and i peed its def :bfn: tho it is the middle of the but as i havent had a period in years 1 day isn't bad just annoyed i couldn't get tempbecaue the neighbour was making so much noise during the day


----------



## mommaof3

well maybe that is a sign your thyroid meds are starting to do there job are neighbors drive us crazy rideing there 4 wheelers all day and into the night


----------



## mommaof3

im gonna get get a bite to eat bbiab


----------



## molly85

dang i just bought the food the computer chinease sides all yummy


----------



## IceFire

FX'd for your :bfp: Ness!!

As for me, I haven't been around much today because I am CD 15 and am trying to :sex: like mad lol...I am tired already I don't know how Ness did it!

So as for the whole poas thing....I hate to tell you all this, but after getting bfns for the last 14 months I am not poas until AF is late...sorry Nicole and Shannon but I just cannot take any more :bfn: :nope: So if AF doesn't come March 20 then I will poas sometime after that....FX'd for that I want it soooo badly.....

Love and :dust: to you all ladies!


----------



## molly85

i did just do it and abandon it in thebathroom if there is a line im in trouble


----------



## shaerichelle

hi ladies. Ugh I have pages to catch up on.


----------



## molly85

Hey Shan


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies! I have been gone all day to the boys all city wrestling tourn! I'm worn out but my oldest placed 1st & my middle one placed 2nd so we are happy! Nothing new around here just cd9 with a horrible head cold. Ugh


----------



## molly85

Nearly passed out ladies.
Call to doctors on monday me thinks


----------



## shaerichelle

hi jo. Mt phone died. Phew kids are keeping me busy


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats jaimad.

what's wrong jo. I'm in pain atm. I understand


----------



## molly85

OH is with me seeing doc though thinks he will just say its normal. If I had had heavy flow yes I would agree but a tiny spotting amout i get more from nose than that


----------



## molly85

head still hurts, dizzy and nausea very confusing I just want to sleep now


----------



## jaimad

Sounds like your on the right track Jo on getting it checked out!


----------



## molly85

SOrry def a bit don in the dumps


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too Jo. :hugs: I say go to the doc. I used to have cycles every 6 months. Had 7-10 days bleeding. 1 day isnt normal!


----------



## molly85

its better than nothing but the dizzyness and nausea isn't forsolittle blood loss


----------



## mommaof3

Jo could the dizzyness and upset belly be a side effect from your meds


----------



## shaerichelle

ALlie. I am not the one who is the POAS counselor I am the POAS inspector.:)

I believe I do see a line on Nesses test.


----------



## molly85

the only side effects with to much i can relateto is a headache and weakness but thats part of the illness


----------



## shaerichelle

I am in pain. I am sick of this. I am frustrated. I feel pregnant. I am not.


----------



## shaerichelle

well it maybe worse than normal JO


----------



## molly85

wheres the pain shannon? What have you taken to make it better?


----------



## mommaof3

I think your right in going to the dr on monday Jo have they tested your hormone levels I may have missed it somewhere if they have


----------



## shaerichelle

Well pain in my lower abdomen and breast pain back pain and pain around belly button. flippin hurts.


----------



## molly85

just when I saw them a couple of weeks ago for the thyroid. kirstie is going to tell me off not going back yet about my periods yet.
I know your nature girl but you might ya might need some good old fashinoned meds


----------



## shaerichelle

dont have any


----------



## mommaof3

well missy you need to get your butt back there then and see what they have to say I couldnt imagine what going 6 months without a period would be like I know they have bc now where you only have them every 3 months or so


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon lay on your back have you hubby press firmly on your left side hold it there for a sec or to then let go fast and see what happens


----------



## molly85

it was the BC that stopped them and I haven't had a period in years
no cycle since I was 18


----------



## shaerichelle

Omg omg ewcm


----------



## molly85

that made ya feel better shan


----------



## mommaof3

my little man has a stomach bug hes thrown up three times tonight all ready


----------



## mommaof3

Jo you havent had a period since you were 18


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG 18 Jo. From the depo?

Yes I feel better thought it was :spermy: but way to clear to be sperm and last month I ovulated around CD 48 today is CD 45. I hope my temp drops then rises!

Nicole he did that and it shot pain to my left side.


----------



## molly85

3i think not entirley sure i def know i veryrarely buy sanitry stuff


----------



## mommaof3

could be your appendic then i just know when the dr did that to me i screamed and puked the pain was so bad i had waited 4 days after mine started though I still tried to talk my way out of the ct scan so its my own fault it turned out so bad


----------



## shaerichelle

For Nicole
 



Attached Files:







nicole.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaof3

wow Jo how long were you on the depo shot


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I will keep an eye on it Nicole. My brother had his removed! Ugh he almost died do it freaks me out.


----------



## molly85

lol Shan.
Yup my periods are due to depo and maybe thyroid


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> For Nicole

tooo funny shannon lmao do I have room to add it it was just a fluke i got the ticker to work lol


----------



## molly85

5 years roughly with implanon implant


----------



## shaerichelle

My OPK is almost as dark as the control line. the darkest I have ever had.


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Nicole I can do it for you later! I started it last night. I will make a better one:)


----------



## mommaof3

they rushed me into emergency surgery mine had streaks comeing off it or something guess it was from the gang green that had set in I was to scared to remember alot of what they were saying I really didnt think anything was wrong I was pissed about haveing to sit at the hospital and drink the dye for the ct scan it was like 7 pm on a sat and I had to be at the nursing home for work at 4 am


----------



## mommaof3

ok girl sounds good I like the practice practice practice lmao


----------



## molly85

Go Shannon. See u just needed to chill about ttc and there ya go ovulation


----------



## mommaof3

wow Jo thats crazy is that normal with that type of bc


----------



## molly85

yup


----------



## mommaof3

yes shannon go catch the egg hurry we can wait for you that reminds me has Diane been on at all today wonder if she got a fresh supply lol


----------



## mommaof3

Do they warn you that when its removed you can have trouble ttc I have seen in other threads seems like alot of woman who have the shot or implant have trouble once it is removed


----------



## shaerichelle

Lol Nicole dear I already had :sex:

I had to put the practice practice practice part on there.

i looked at ff and last time i did a blood test... i ovulated that day :wacko:

Jo you should really get accupuncture


----------



## shaerichelle

ugh Diane that sounds awful!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole .. do you have a snoring dh yet?


----------



## molly85

Tyhey ddnt 6 years ago they do now. i need to sleep so im gnns log offfor a bit. run shannon get them :sperm:


----------



## mommaof3

no lol he is holding the baby he has a nasty stomach bug right now and wants his daddy


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww sometimes I like when they like daddy over mommy.:)

Have a good rest Jo.


----------



## mommaof3

Looks like its gonna be a long night so im gonna get off here for a few also try and catch some sleep so me and dh can take turns with the little one shannon if I dont make it on here in the am when Ness test again please keep me updated lol we may not go unless Jesse is feeling better I will text you in the am and let you know for sure 


GOODNIGHT ladies :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Nicole. Hope you both get sleep.


----------



## jelliebabie

evening ladies! Just a quick update cos ive spent ages readin al those pages! I got my vital ingredient for a bfp so fxd iv ovd. Wow ness, even darker bfp here we come! Love u shan looks like we are ov at the same time. Yipee. Loved ur design for nicole! Gdnite ladies x


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Diane BABE:)

I am excited .. I hope we both get our BFP... that would be the best.

lol I am the POAS inspector..:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Night ladies. I am gonna spend time with DH.


----------



## Nessicle

morning ladies!!! 

hope you're all ok?! 

:happydance: for Diane and Shannon ov'ing yay!!! 

So.....Nicole will be happy that i poas this morning.....seems around the same faintness really but here goes
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7









photo2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6









photo3.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Nessie xo

I can't see anything, but it's probably just too faint for my crappy laptop to see..if you can see it in person, then its a :bfp: !!!! any line is a positive. Give it another day and your levels should rise a little more :D Hope this is it :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks brandy darling! yeah the pics are very blurry! tried to take some better ones but my phone camera is pants and my proper camera battery is flat! 

Will see how it goes! The line is very faint, just did another SMU and couldnt really see anything so just goes to show how little hcg there may be.....

Will see what the next few days bring. I don't want to believe it's a :bfp: just yet in case it's just the tests teasing me!


----------



## jelliebabie

ness babe! I can defo see a line! And thats on my phne! So thats good! Does it have any colour and how quick does it come up? I defo think its the start of your bfp so excitd for u x x x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay I'm glad someone sees it! My computer seriously is a crap one..its very old...so I'm not surprise I can't see lol. Yay Nessie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks you girls!!! 

well here are the tests after they've dried - opk and preg test...

you can see the lines better I think now they've dried! They came up within the 5 mins time frame - about 3 mins I think!
 



Attached Files:







dry.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6









dry2.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jelliebabie

congratulations nessie! You are pregnant! U wnt believe till u get a darker line on 10 or 11dpo per my prediction lol! X


----------



## Eskimobabys

IM PREEGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs: i've been feeling REALLY crappy lately and stand off ish so i haven't been wanting to get on her i didnt know y i had a change of heart and not acting like myself and low and be hold its bc i have a BUN in the OVEN!!!!!!!! omg i cant believe it and Sams out @ sea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahai cant wait til he gets back so i can tell him!!!!!!! idk how many DPO i am bc we didn't really even try! we gave up half way thur the month! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







BFP 017samll.jpg
File size: 125 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> congratulations nessie! You are pregnant! U wnt believe till u get a darker line on 10 or 11dpo per my prediction lol! X

OMG you were right diane that I would get my bfp this cycle.......I'm in shock, I feel sick!! 

I even just prayed to god that he'd let this beanie stick....:cloud9:

I couldnt have done it without the ladies on this site though, OMG I'm gonna cry lol thinking about the friends i've made on here...! :cry:

Eskimo - OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie!!!!!!!!!! You are pregnant girl..Your baby boy is growing in there :D I'm so happy for you..I'm tearing up haha. :hugs: 

Kayla omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 bfps..I'm so overwhelmed haha. Much love to you both xo I'm soaring for you guys!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:wohoo: Brandy I'm nearly in tears here!! 

Happy tears!! I can't believe it!! I'm so scared I'll pee tomorrow and there will be nothing! 

Better get thinking of boys names!! Think me and OH have agreed we both like Samuel! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:happydance: YIPPEEEE hehe. Don't worry..the lines will be getting slightly darker each day..or at least every other day. xo


----------



## Eskimobabys

omg nessie your peggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay! and that what me and sam our nameing our baby is Samuel! hahah thats crazy!!! im too happy!


----------



## Eskimobabys

okay im off to work yippy two BFPs how awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This is a lovely day! Day before my bday :D Couldn't have asked for a better present :D :D :D :D :D :D

Can't wait till Shannon and the others all see em!

We are off to MILs for dinner. :hugs: Congrats again Kayla and Nessie Pookins xo


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Samuel is a great name!! Here's to our baby boys the two Samuel's!!! Congratulations honey I'm so chuffed for you xxx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> This is a lovely day! Day before my bday :D Couldn't have asked for a better present :D :D :D :D :D :D
> 
> Can't wait till Shannon and the others all see em!
> 
> We are off to MILs for dinner. :hugs: Congrats again Kayla and Nessie Pookins xo

:hugs: thank you darling aww bless you!!! You pregnant lady getting all emotional for us I love it!!! 

Nessie Pookins he he he love it! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! Omg! Omg! Congrats kayla, am so happy for you! I thought u where out this cycle! Huge congrats to u and sam! And congrats again ness! X


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Diane darling can't wait to go shopping together :hugs: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aw nessie am so happy for u and kayla! I hope i get a bfp this month too! Cd16 and temp dip again! Maybe ov today? Better rape hubby again lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

ness as the official bfp inspector. I see a line.

congrats kayla.


I hate pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Nixilix

Yay yay yay! I hope this is the start of your bfp! I need to get on my pc to check out the pics!! Congrats to the bfps!

I woke up in loads of period style pain last night. Went for a wee which relieved it a bot but it was weird. Got no tests left today which is depressing me!! Boobiesstill sore. Cp is so high it might as well be coming outta my mouth!!


----------



## shaerichelle

someone sprinkle some baby dust..

my temp went down.. But it's the same temp so I think my ewcm is fake and twinges. Have had that many times this month


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha diane go pounce on your hubby!! get baby making!! 

Shannon I'm so happy you see it!! it's so faint I dare not to believe!

Sorry you're still feeling crappy darlingx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel.. Filling in for nicole. You need to get to the store! Hold your pee amd go!


----------



## Nixilix

I really want to but feel like it's better to wait for af as I'm gonna need glasses with all this straining Reading my tests!!


----------



## shaerichelle

diane take his deposit!

ness I'm even on my phone.


----------



## Nessicle

:dust: :dust: :dust: shannon :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha Samuel is a great name!! Here's to our baby boys the two Samuel's!!! Congratulations honey I'm so chuffed for you xxx

lol aww if we BOth have boys that would be crazy! hahaha Thanks jellie and shannon hopes its y'all trun soon i still cant even believe i am! :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

WOW I see lines Nessa just keep PRACTICING they will get darker lol:happydance:


Kayla omg CONGRATS I think your haveing a girl though :winkwink:


Im just so excited WOOOOOHOOOOOO all these winter babies 


WOW 2 :bfp: and Diane got the goods if my BBs werent so sore this am I'd be jumpin up and down 

ok who do we have Oing this week or getting ready to test I need a list ladies I can coucil if I dont have the info 


can I just say again how EXCITED I am WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## shaerichelle

kayla.. I have so many symptoms and the weeks worth of faint lines..but a negative blood test..

I hope I'm oving with diane.


----------



## shaerichelle

nicole.. I guess I could have texted you.

I don't know if I am ov ing. But count me out for hpt testing.


----------



## mommaof3

ladies Im just gonna make a little confession here I set my alarm to get up early on a Sunday so I could come here and check before we go to breakfast I think I have another addiction starting


----------



## shaerichelle

ttyl girls. Dh wants my attention:)


----------



## mommaof3

shannon I think we need to have a council session on the testing lol never say never PRACTICE is our new moto


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> I really want to but feel like it's better to wait for af as I'm gonna need glasses with all this straining Reading my tests!!

:haha: hey I had to put mine on straining lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Nicole.. I just wake up everyday phone in hand and read!


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> ladies Im just gonna make a little confession here I set my alarm to get up early on a Sunday so I could come here and check before we go to breakfast I think I have another addiction starting

:rofl: I love your signature too Nicole!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I broke the motto!


----------



## mommaof3

shannon you havent broke it yet lol I still have time to council you


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> ladies Im just gonna make a little confession here I set my alarm to get up early on a Sunday so I could come here and check before we go to breakfast I think I have another addiction starting
> 
> :rofl: I love your signature too Nicole!!!Click to expand...

lol Thank you I dont know what Im gonna do all these bfp's rolling in and more to come im sure i guess ill have to look for therapy for my POAS i wont have youladies to feed my need when you all get bfps


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha you guys crack me up!


----------



## mommaof3

well ive got to get off here were suppose to leave to meet my dad for breakfast at 830 i havent even got a shower yet UGH keep me posted shannon lol


----------



## mommaof3

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO just had to say again Im so EXCITED lol


----------



## mommaof3

im like a kid in a candy store only this store is selling BFP's today


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Nic bless you have a lovel breakfast - dinner time over here had a baked potato yum!!


----------



## shaerichelle

ness what did you do this cycle to get pregnant?

temping is driving me batty. And this sharp pain.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> ness what did you do this cycle to get pregnant?
> 
> temping is driving me batty. And this sharp pain.

if I _am_ pregnant Shan - still don't believe it! Been to check on the now 7 hour old tests and although lines still there, still very faint, think that's cos they're IC's though....

well we had sex every day til CD16 but importantly had sex on the 4 days before ovulation (based on my +opk cd14) and then twice on CD15 and once on CD16. 

I used softcups every time we had sex from CD10 - CD16 to hold the sperm in and used conceive+ as a lube. Other than that nothing else! 

I would recommend the softcups definitely! Plus they stop that uncomfortbale 'dribble' when you eventually stand up after :sex: lol


----------



## shaerichelle

ness. Dh won't let me use the. He says let nature take it's course..nature isn't working! I guess at least I orgasm the same time the :spermy: comes out. So they get sucked up. I'm praying it's soon!

if the lines keep getting farker..u def have a bfp.


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!!

Congratulations to Ness and Kayla!! Woohoo Diane I am so hoping for our BFPs this month! I am on CD 16 and having OV twinges this morning so hopefully have BD'd enough.....with being sick this time around I don't feel so great about it.....:nope: Guess we will see around March 20....

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Nessicle

but sometimes nature needs a helping hand! Just dont tell him Shannon - wait til he goes to 'clean up' then quickly put it in, he'll never know! 

OK i inverted my test - top one is opk, and bottom is test - I defo see it girls.....
 



Attached Files:







6292-inverted.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill have to look later Ness. I am in a mood. DSD has an adult bra. DH isnt doing anything lately about it. He also hasnt done anything about her shopping at adult stores.


----------



## Nessicle

as in adult sex stores???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies. Back from MILs..still so happy for Kayla and Nessie!

Diane, Shannon, the rest of you gals are all soon to follow, I just know it!

Nicole, love the signature lol..it's so very true.


----------



## Nessicle

hi darling!

Not many people been on this afternoon! Did you have a nice dinner?? We're just about to start cooking lasagne and chips hmmmmm!! only had lunch at 1pm and was starving at 3.30pm lol it's killed me not having anything to eat since then haha

I still don't believe it Brandy....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dinner was ok..I was only able to get some veggies down..I guess that's good at least. I feel like I'm gonna puke any minute lol. But I'm still so happy!!!

I know..trust me, I still don't believe I'm pregnant either..it takes a while to set in, obviously. But the line is there! You are definitely pregnant. Have you thought of having a blood test done yet? Or do they make yall wait there? I'm not sure how it goes..here you can just ask for one and they do it, since we're paying lol...but there, I dunno. You may have to wait till you miss AF..which you will :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi as in Junior/adult. Sorry wasnt thinking. But I dont think 12 yr olds need padded push up bras!


----------



## shaerichelle

I sure hope so Brandy. 

I dont think it will happen til May.:(


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Dinner was ok..I was only able to get some veggies down..I guess that's good at least. I feel like I'm gonna puke any minute lol. But I'm still so happy!!!
> 
> I know..trust me, I still don't believe I'm pregnant either..it takes a while to set in, obviously. But the line is there! You are definitely pregnant. Have you thought of having a blood test done yet? Or do they make yall wait there? I'm not sure how it goes..here you can just ask for one and they do it, since we're paying lol...but there, I dunno. You may have to wait till you miss AF..which you will :D

well you managed to get the good stuff down - veggies! Aww can't wait for that to kick in lol....he he 

It's weird hearing someone say that I'm pregnant but weird in a good way obviously!

unfortunately over here I'll have to wait til I've got a certain positive before booking a blood test as it's NHS - even though we do bloody pay for it through our taxes - they forget that when they say the NHS is free - it is for those who don't pay taxes lol. 

I keep staring at the pics - chucked the tests now, have so many pg tests laying around lol!! 

It's funny you mentioned toothache before your bfp Brandy - I've had toothache for three days in my bottom front teeth it's driving me mad!


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies :wave:
sorry have been away for weekend so there is loads to read!! 91 pages to be exact. so can i have an update please? how has everyone been. I have had major withdrawl being away from this lol
xxx


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Hi as in Junior/adult. Sorry wasnt thinking. But I dont think 12 yr olds need padded push up bras!

aaahhh I see lol I was like :huh: 

no she doesnt need a padded bra!!! I was wearing a triangle bra with no underwire lol it was so childlike!


----------



## Wantabean

Ness you pg? wooooo congrats my dear!! do we have test pics?
xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I was too lol.

Ness what does a positive OPK lookk like. I had a dark one yesterday almost as dark as the control line. and now its way lighter. My twinges have become less as well.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie they are so many pages back lol

As the POAS inspector.. Yes they are looking the start of a bfp.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah had a major toothache and jawache just before it! I remember calling to make my dr appt the day after my bfp and blood test, and I was like "I um...need to make a prenatal appointment..I'm pregnant" It sounded SOOOOOOOO weird!

Shannon, aww huh..May isn't TOO far away though! But I'm thinking it'll be sooner :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Kirstie :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

Thats wonderful news! congrats!!! 
Shannon hows things with you? How has everyone been?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kayla is also pregnant :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Things are okay I guess. Think I have ovulated. But we will see what the temperature chart says.

Brandy, I hope so. I am not going to go by signs or HPT anymore either lol. I hope you get some rest. I sucked on ginger candy alot the past week for my nausea. It really helped.


----------



## Wantabean

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi Kirstie :hugs:

Hiya:hi::friends:


----------



## shaerichelle

I went to Kaylas journal and was like woah those tests are dark.


I can tell DH is a little crushed we both thought I was so preggo. I cant wait to have a cry later.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need to find some ginger anything :sick:


----------



## Wantabean

Shan :hugs:
Sorry my dear :hugs:

Kayla wow congrats to you too!! 

See you miss a couple of days and everyone gets :bfp: 

I am starting to get ov pains so pretty excited!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lunch time bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I need to find some ginger anything :sick:

wonder how much it would cost to send you some. Do you have a natural food store?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 600 pages!!! :happydance:

Enjoy lunch, Shan.

Ick food.....lol. 

Kirstie yay! Catch that eggy :D Are you on a BD marathon?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I need to find some ginger anything :sick:
> 
> wonder how much it would cost to send you some. Do you have a natural food store?Click to expand...

Oh gosh, don't worry about it..it's so expensive to ship things here! But thank you :hugs:

Hmm, I don't know..will have to do some looking around. There is probably something around here.


----------



## molly85

Hey All,
Ness and Kayla big hugs you look after those beans now.

Shannon they are sexualizing kidsway to young these days as she 12 her Mom may have struggled to get those kiddy onesas they do themfor 6 year olds nowand you know how badly kids get teased if they don't wear the right stuff. If you don't get ya bean this month with Diane you will before me.

Brandy make sure you get your vitamins and folic acide down ya same to Kayla and Ness actually and some protein.

Kirstie I hope you weekend away went to plan and you had lots of fun.

Diane tell him to lie back and think of england whilst you harvest him.

Racheal go get a damn test will you.

Who'd I forget?

And me I amawake and going to ork still feeling unwell and couldn't find any antisickness stuff last night socall to doctors tomorrow probably in the evening as I have work to go to andI will be very tierd. BTW day 19 of thyroxine 50mcg


----------



## molly85

Brandy ginger green tea I thinkit is possibly very gross so you might handle it


----------



## Nixilix

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I need to find some ginger anything :sick:

I'm Ginger.. Can I help!?!? Haha


----------



## molly85

What sort Rachael?
are u and orange or a copper likeme or very red?


----------



## Wantabean

I most certainly am!! lol Garry is gona end up weeping by this time next week lol Weekend was wicked fun!! Got rather drunk so curled up on sofa the now trying to recover. Suddenly remember why I dont drink lol 

How are you jo?
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nixilix said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I need to find some ginger anything :sick:
> 
> I'm Ginger.. Can I help!?!? HahaClick to expand...

HAHAHA xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, glad you're on the thyroid meds.

I actually tried to dye my hair your color not too long ago..it didn't take for some reason though..maybe didn't let it set long enough. Now I have to wait till after 1st tri to cover these greys! Can't you believe I have grey hair already?!!?!?!

Just realized, it's my last day as a 26 yr old!


----------



## molly85

Awww, you can't dye this in sadly 100% natural. I know everyone loves it so i only highlight now it has been blonde, blue and black. 

Kirstie I have been Migrainie , nauseaus anddizzy for most of the weekend couldn't work yesterday. No :bfp: tho


----------



## Shey

hello ladies. Spent all of yesterday at disney and my son enjoyed it. it was his first time.


----------



## molly85

Shey you didn't take me!


----------



## Wantabean

Jo that sucks!! You been to docs yet? Hahaha I have had every colour of hair including ginger, blue, purple, red etc lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've also had every color probably!

Shey, which disney was it? Cali or Fla? We went to Cali a few summers ago..it was SO hot but so much fun!!!! Glad he had a blast..that place is magical for the kiddos


----------



## Shey

Oh Im sorry Jo I couldn't bring anyone I was with family. we are still at my sister's place.


----------



## molly85

Not yet it came on, on Friday night so I will call up tomorrow. It's not meant to be a the thyroxine but i did have a day with spotting then a 1 day period which could be the cause, but that has gone and the head ache hasn't


----------



## Shey

PeaceLoveBaby we live in Florida. So it is DisneyWorld. DisneyWorld is much bigger than Disney Land


----------



## Nessicle

bloomin heck girls I'm away for 40 mins to cook dinner and there's about 10 pages to catch up on ha ha!!

Rachel - pmsl at your ginger comment!! 

Jo - cooking lasagne for tea (gluten free yum) so some nice mince for protein!

Shannon - your opk test line should be as dark as or darker than the control line for a positive for LH surge! you should bd the two days before your surge, day of the surge and two days after!! That's what I did anyway lol, actually the day after the surge I bd'd twice that day!


----------



## molly85

I want to go to the Harry potter zone in orlando. Never been to Disney must go before I'm PG or we have zids so I can be a big kid


----------



## Nessicle

ooooh harry potter land!! that'd be ace!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have heard it is..I was in Orlando a few years ago as well..but never went to Disneyworld..just went to Universal and Islands of Adventure or whatever that's called lol. I can't remember..my trips blur together after a while!


----------



## molly85

Good Ness you look after yourself and bean. Nowhow the heck do you have pasta without wheat?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Look at Nessie bragging with all the :sex: she gets *hmph* lol


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Jo!! I'm scared to move too much in case I dislodge the bean :rofl: 

it's made from corn flour instead of wheat flour- the supermarkets sell Free From ranges and I get a lot of gluten free stuff on prescription too


----------



## Wantabean

Disney land/world is not only a great place for kids lol been to france and had so much fun!! was like a big kid i got so excited lol

jo was it a proper period? could just have been heavy spotting.

when is everyone else testing?

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

DH is on a break so gonna spend some time with him. BBL xo


----------



## Nessicle

see you soon Brandy! 

I've been to disneyland in paris it was awesome so goodness knows what i'd be like in the Florida one!! lol


----------



## Shey

The Harry Potter Theme Park is in Island's of Adventure at Universal in Orlando and won't be opened until I thin May or something and the cast members will be there. Muahahahaha.


----------



## Shey

The one in Paris is called Euro Disney


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. Made some delicoius ribeye. Yum.

I think that I am either going to o or did. Lasst cycle was cd 48 and I am about the same time. the pain has subsided :happydance:

Jo, the triangle kiddish bras are easy to find. She just wants her daughter to grow up
Brandy, I hope you can get over the MS soon!

Kirstie, Welcome to the marathon lol. 

Ness, I am just gonna take that as a positive opk that was closest I have ever had it lol. It was so close to being as dark. Even DH saw it. He said he could smell my pee lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Im sure we will be going to Harry Potter. My stepdaughter is a harry potter freak lol


----------



## Shey

oh that would be so cool to get to hangout together Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah but the trip to India is more important.


----------



## Shey

oh that maybe hard Shannon. they won't let americans in their country. My uncle and aunt tried and they wouldn't let my uncle in cause he's american and my aunt is german.


----------



## molly85

It must be different over there Shanon I know over here to get themfora12 year old would be harder and they wouldprobably bepicked on for it if you did get them


----------



## Nessicle

lol Shannon you go girlfriend!!! Get to it :sex:


----------



## Wantabean

gona get my tea so will talk to you lovely ladies later. try not to write too much lol
xxx


----------



## Shey

we can't promise that Wantabean. we keep writing nonstop


----------



## molly85

OH deer Ladies I have just prepareda caserol and it made me so dizzy. Have eattenand drunk so there is no good reason


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness I am.. gonna get dh when he gets home lol. I attacked him this morning

I am pretty sure getting into India will be fine. My DH family lives there. He is still a citizen:)
Kirstie enjoy your tea

Jo well I know about the picking on part, but shes 12. Ugh.

OH my there is a pregnant woman coming over to look at my furniture. Trying to get rid of it. I am trying to brace myself.


----------



## shaerichelle

Drink water Jo!


----------



## Nessicle

ahh stay strong Shannon :hugs: 

(and pounce on Senthil asap)


----------



## Shey

Jo drink lots and lots of water


----------



## Aislinn

Good Afternoon Girls, 

I haven't been posting lately. WOW What great news.. And some Confusion.... Congrat's to all the girls with the BFP... 

I've been really sick few months. But feeling better and now back to the TTC...


----------



## molly85

Not vodka? Shannon? Kids can be so cruel so she may have asked for it. I know sheshould still be sweet and innocent but 12 year olds just aren't any more. My 14 year old BIL virtually toldmehe was sexually active the other week so it's history repeating itself 500 years ago she would probably be married by now


----------



## Nixilix

We spend two weeks in florida in september. 10 of us. it was fab. so gutted i missed out on harry potter though. Although i was brave and went on ripride rocket.. did shit myself though!!

Im real ginger (hate it!). i supose i could get a picture up 

Just made flap jacks and giant m&m peanut butter cookies. Stocked up on loads when we spent xmas in new york. So much stuff over there i want! And i love applebys... great food and good prices!


----------



## molly85

You all want me stuck to the toilet don't you?


----------



## Shey

Damn Jo that is weird


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Aislinn..:) Sorry you arent feeling great

I will when he gets home Hes gone for 4 hrs to drive his girls home. Poor thing!

Shes like due in 2 weeks pregnant. and the other person coming over has an 18 month old. She said she had 3 miscarriages before having her!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I know how her mom is. as my DH says shes ignorant lol


----------



## Shey

Yes Jo we want you stuck on the toliet. lol! j/k

Nix the Harry Potter Theme Park isn't open yet. Drove by it yesterday on the way to DisneyWorld and they were still working on it. I saw the castle though looks really awsome.


----------



## Nixilix

There we go! I'm starting work in my new office tomorrow... now an hour drive to work rather than a 3 min walk... boo!

Might have to detour via tesco so i can test prior to my trip on wednesday


----------



## Nixilix

Shey said:


> Yes Jo we want you stuck on the toliet. lol! j/k
> 
> Nix the Harry Potter Theme Park isn't open yet. Drove by it yesterday on the way to DisneyWorld and they were still working on it. I saw the castle though looks really awsome.

I think i'll come over when i can take me own kids.. thats if the BFP ever turns up!!


----------



## Nessicle

aww you're stunning Rachel!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you should do that Rachel.

Btw you are pretty too. Everyone is gonna have pretty babies.lol


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> aww you're stunning Rachel!!!

Aww, I'll send that bribe money in the post... :)


----------



## Nessicle

logging off for a bath and to spend a little time with OH 

bbiab!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aww you're stunning Rachel!!!
> 
> Aww, I'll send that bribe money in the post... :)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

Not too hot a bath...


----------



## Shey

Nixilix said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jo we want you stuck on the toliet. lol! j/k
> 
> Nix the Harry Potter Theme Park isn't open yet. Drove by it yesterday on the way to DisneyWorld and they were still working on it. I saw the castle though looks really awsome.
> 
> I think i'll come over when i can take me own kids.. thats if the BFP ever turns up!!Click to expand...

It will turn up Nix! just have to have patience. My son is 20 months old and Im TTC my 2nd one but this will be 1st with fiance


----------



## molly85

Aww Racheal you look like my cousin in law do you still get ID'd?


----------



## Nixilix

I wish... haven't been ID'd since i was actually too young to drink! Im 25 now and my id is practically stuck in my purse it never comes out!


----------



## Aislinn

Thank you Shannon. 

I'm getting better. SO very good thing..


----------



## Nixilix

And im sure my friend will appriciate me posting her boob in the picture!! haha. Shes the only one that knows about the ttc... she actually makes me laugh with the stuff she asks.. she is a nurse so she has no shame.


----------



## Aislinn

Its awesome you all are so chatty.. I have so much to read..


----------



## molly85

Shey you sending LO over for me to baby sit? 
When the kids on holiday in the states ladies? if I can get OH to go over


----------



## Shey

haha nice to meet you aislinn! yup we are very chatty. haha


----------



## Nixilix

Shey said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jo we want you stuck on the toliet. lol! j/k
> 
> Nix the Harry Potter Theme Park isn't open yet. Drove by it yesterday on the way to DisneyWorld and they were still working on it. I saw the castle though looks really awsome.
> 
> I think i'll come over when i can take me own kids.. thats if the BFP ever turns up!!Click to expand...
> 
> It will turn up Nix! just have to have patience. My son is 20 months old and Im TTC my 2nd one but this will be 1st with fianceClick to expand...

Well as its only cycle 2 and I do only have half of my bits then I dont mind holding out if its going to happen!! I am sure I o every month still though cause my cycles are very regular and I always have a period so I dont think having one ovary has affected my ovulating..


----------



## Shey

molly85 said:


> Shey you sending LO over for me to baby sit?
> When the kids on holiday in the states ladies? if I can get OH to go over

haha Jo I always wanted to go to England. We'll have to venture over there when I have the money to do so.


----------



## Nixilix

Shey said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Shey you sending LO over for me to baby sit?
> When the kids on holiday in the states ladies? if I can get OH to go over
> 
> haha Jo I always wanted to go to England. We'll have to venture over there when I have the money to do so.Click to expand...

dont do it.. its too cold!


----------



## Shey

Nixilix said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Yes Jo we want you stuck on the toliet. lol! j/k
> 
> Nix the Harry Potter Theme Park isn't open yet. Drove by it yesterday on the way to DisneyWorld and they were still working on it. I saw the castle though looks really awsome.
> 
> I think i'll come over when i can take me own kids.. thats if the BFP ever turns up!!Click to expand...
> 
> It will turn up Nix! just have to have patience. My son is 20 months old and Im TTC my 2nd one but this will be 1st with fianceClick to expand...
> 
> Well as its only cycle 2 and I do only have half of my bits then I dont mind holding out if its going to happen!! I am sure I o every month still though cause my cycles are very regular and I always have a period so I dont think having one ovary has affected my ovulating..Click to expand...

Aww Nix
You're lucky your cycles are regular, after i had my son my cycles haven't been regular at all.


----------



## molly85

Sorry I just love todlers I just don't know anyone well enough to borrow 1. We have 2 imaginery todlers and fury babyto keep us going until we have a real 1. Imaginary Roger is very fond of saying Jelly wopter, trust us to live near a private airport. Come Shey freeze to death with us


----------



## Shey

Nixilix said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Shey you sending LO over for me to baby sit?
> When the kids on holiday in the states ladies? if I can get OH to go over
> 
> haha Jo I always wanted to go to England. We'll have to venture over there when I have the money to do so.Click to expand...
> 
> dont do it.. its too cold!Click to expand...

I can handle the cold. I've been to Germany to visit family in 2001 for christmas and it was below zero


----------



## Shey

molly85 said:


> Sorry I just love todlers I just don't know anyone well enough to borrow 1. We have 2 imaginery todlers and fury babyto keep us going until we have a real 1. Imaginary Roger is very fond of saying Jelly wopter, trust us to live near a private airport. Come Shey freeze to death with us

Once I have a job and have enough money saved up my LO and I will come up and visit! hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo holidays are from Jun 21-Aug 28 and then dec, feb and april ones as well. Ill let you borrow a mouthy 7 year old. He is like me :wacko: DH said like exactly like me


----------



## molly85

Oh I can handle7 year olds my cousin gave me hers when we stayed therehe nded up locked in the car as he refussed to behave. Proper super nanny style. He sat andate dinner nicely after that. We happened to be in a restraunt


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, Jo my son needs super nanny.


----------



## Shey

haha my sister could use super nanny as she has 2 daughters ages 5 and an almost 4 year old.


----------



## molly85

I charge.
1 very large house that is just beautiful and a house keeper I'm no house wife 

Over a year on and he does as he is told by me. His poor mum though is ignored , having a baby at 50 not a good plan, his dad is in his 30's so has loads of energy for him. He's Turkish/british soisgoing to be all dark and hansome when he grows up


----------



## Nixilix

Mmm what to have for dinner.

Hey girls.. i put on my chart in my signature. Anyone care to browse...


----------



## shaerichelle

ouch 50 is old to have kids. I couldnt do it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nice Rachel.. its possible CD 22 was implantation dip. If you look at my previous chart I had one:)


----------



## molly85

SHe thought it was the menapause was 6 months gone and her daughter was also pregnant at the time. She deffinatly struggles


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, I am getting the iud back in by September if I am not preggo. I will tell you that. Wow 50. I wanted to have all my babies by now lol


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> Nice Rachel.. its possible CD 22 was implantation dip. If you look at my previous chart I had one:)

thanks hun, i did think that but not sure. I was really slack at beginning of month but everyone since a few days before ov showing are defo correct.

i love looking at charts!


----------



## shaerichelle

yw Rachel:)


----------



## Shey

See to get preggers you have to pretend you don't want to be and it will happen. that is the key!


----------



## babybear

Nixilix said:


> Mmm what to have for dinner.
> 
> Hey girls.. i put on my chart in my signature. Anyone care to browse...

We seem to have the same cycle. My last AF was 12th Feb due again 12th March and o'd 25th feb.


----------



## Nixilix

Shey said:


> See to get preggers you have to pretend you don't want to be and it will happen. that is the key!

I cant think of anything worse than being pregnant (she says with fingers crossed behind her back cause she really does want to be)


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> See to get preggers you have to pretend you don't want to be and it will happen. that is the key!

I disagree Shey. It hasnt worked with me. I actually think that once you have a loss, you feel like it will never happen


----------



## shaerichelle

I see alot of repeat readers to our thread:)


----------



## Nixilix

babybear said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Mmm what to have for dinner.
> 
> Hey girls.. i put on my chart in my signature. Anyone care to browse...
> 
> We seem to have the same cycle. My last AF was 12th Feb due again 12th March and o'd 25th feb.Click to expand...

Hey when is af due.. have you given in to testing!?


----------



## babybear

due 12th March I have a perfect 28 day cycle and alway have done. not tested at yet but there are a few in the bathroom cabinet that just scream to me each morning. Fortunatly my 2 year old likes to be in the bathroom with me so that distracts me.


----------



## Nixilix

I think im holding out now to see if im late.. but i know that if i go to tescos im sure some hpt will "fall" in my basket..


----------



## babybear

I've discovered that the home bargins in town sells Hpt at 25mil for 89p for 2! its a dangerous thing as its so cheap. Going to try and keep strong. * she says wondering if she needs to pee so she can go and test now*


----------



## Nixilix

pee pee pee! hahaha 89p... really?!? I may have to go there then! Thats mega cheap!


----------



## mommaof3

man you are a chatty bunch today lol


----------



## babybear

they are little cassette type things. You pee in a cup and then use a pipette to draw up and add 4 drops in to the test. I got very funny looks in the shop buying 5 packets.


----------



## mommaof3

I think this is borderline TMI for this group but I have had constant hard nipples today feels very strange I dont recall haveing this before hopefully it stops soon lol


----------



## mommaof3

just 5 packs go in and ask for ten or as many as they have then you get the are you crazy looks this one woman acted like she wasnt going to sell me that many so I lied and said it was a practical joke for a friend lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Nicole.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> I think this is borderline TMI for this group but I have had constant hard nipples today feels very strange I dont recall haveing this before hopefully it stops soon lol

I had that for 7 days straight when I was preggo until I lost the baby.

Pornstar Nips lmao.


----------



## Nessicle

just had a lovely hot bath!! Rachel I only just saw your post now about not too hot lol whoops!! sure it'll be ok this early on though as most people wouldnt even know they were pregnant!

I still don't think i am girls....I did another IC just before my bath and I could barely see anything - do you think that's cos my pee will be realy diluted by now? I mean it's just visible with FMU at the moment so hardly any hcg sufficient enough to show other than with FMU.....

Hoping tomorrow it's darker - you watch I'll get up tomorrow after two days of lines and there'll be nothing there ha ha


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan well they are driving me crazy and my teeth have started hurting again the teeth I can handle the boobie thing is just weird its like ive taken boobie viagra or something


----------



## mommaof3

ness hcg is suppose to double every 2 to 3 days I had my darkest test in the evening not with fmu im weird though lol


----------



## Nessicle

so hopefully in a few days time I'll have a darker test then....is it ok there's not much there on tonight's though? I've drunk an awful lot today been so thirsty and my wee was pretty pale


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: at Nicole and her "boobie viagra" and lying in order to buy hpt...Nicole you truly are a poas addict. I feel quite certain that you ladies are NOT going to let me wait until 14dpo to test :haha:

Aislinn good to see you back...and yes we are very chatty!!

Well I must get back to work :wacko: talk to you all soon!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Nixilix

Nipple viagra hahahaha! mine are always flat, never get erect nipples unless.. well you know!! but since my boobies have been sore (for like over a week) they are erect and hard you could cut glass with them!


----------



## mommaof3

ness in order to get a good result I read your pee should be a dark yellow to an orange color



IceFire sorry I have forgot your name but there will be no waiting till 14dpo nope just cant wait that long its a 10dpo at the latest to test lol


----------



## Nessicle

Allie there's no way Nicole will let you wait ha ha ha 

Thanks Nic - my pee this morning was dark yellow but tonight (8pm here - FMU was about 7.30am) was very light so perhaps that explains it! Plus I'd not held my pee in very long just decided to test and see what happened lol probably not a good idea - gonna tip myself over the edge ;)


----------



## mommaof3

lol ness i would think by tomorrow or tuesday at the latest you will get a good line


----------



## Nessicle

I'm officially obsessed lol

Well here's hoping then! Once it does I'll know for sure!

Shannon - one woman said that for an ID the temp for that should be below the coverline....given that I'm a rubbish sleeper and that my chart is more guideline than gospel, what do you think??

This toothache is driving me mad....


----------



## shaerichelle

after all that.. no furniture sale ugh


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> Nipple viagra hahahaha! mine are always flat, never get erect nipples unless.. well you know!! but since my boobies have been sore (for like over a week) they are erect and hard you could cut glass with them!

oh thats a good sign you should test lol


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> after all that.. no furniture sale ugh

sorry maybe next time


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Nicole is at it again.....

Aww rubbish Shannon! Hope it wasnt too painful for you xx


----------



## Nixilix

I may have to search the draw... I'll just pee on a used one. Will that satisfy :)


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> I may have to search the draw... I'll just pee on a used one. Will that satisfy :)

sorry that wont work lol has to be a fresh one I seen that your 11dpo so it really is time to test dont you think shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

it was actually. made my uterus hurt and my ovaries twing. :wacko:

LMAO boob viagra OMG.

Ness I think there is still a chance. Its so damn close to the coverline.

RACHEL TESTTTT!!


----------



## shaerichelle

DO DO DO IT IT IT NOW
I want to inspect a test

:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

:test: rachel!!!! can't believe you've got to 11dpo and only tested once lol I'm proud


----------



## shaerichelle

I was waiting until I got preggo to resize my engagement ring, but I guess I will just do it. sigh


----------



## Nessicle

:cry: xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Ive checked and I don't have any. Dam it I knew I shouldn't have used crappy pee yesterday. This is the first day I haven't tested! 
I'll have to drive to ness to get some!


----------



## Nixilix

Once ness?? Haha as if!!


----------



## babybear

like I said go to home bargains for that price you couuld wee on one ever day from o and not spend a fortune. i also have a FRER on stand by just in case but they were £10 for 2.

Test. It may satisfy my need to POAS


----------



## Nessicle

oooh ha ha ha I thought you'd done me prouod - I'm so disappointed Rachel.....:haha:

hands off my tests lady... I still need them lol


----------



## shaerichelle

go in a cup and run to the store. now!


----------



## mommaof3

rachel you really need to go to the store and get some tests lol GO NOW

Shannon hold of on your ring you never know what next month will bring 


Damn lasagna commercial thats twice now ugh


----------



## Loren

haha i love it in here, although i envy uuuuuuu ness!!!!lol i had a crappy day today thinking i should be showling atleast a little bit around now :( but hey ho my baby angel should bless me with a brother or sister for him/her very soon i hope!!!! and i get my tests from home and bargain 1 plastic test (if u get me)called clear and simple thats 99p and 3 IC tests are 99p to the woman behind the counter must think i'm crazy hahaha i buy them like it an religion now lol xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol LOren .. I bought 10 at the store the other day. People were staring everywhere at me. 

Nicole. DH spoiled me with a beautiful diamond ring. Its platinum and heavy and it turns around all the time... ugh. My wedding band is now too. wth

btw im thinking oving is happening today. my ovaries are acting up. going to pee on an opk.


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna see if I can get dh to get the grill going ribeyes are calling my name its not lasagna but it will have to do for now lol bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you see my ring?
 



Attached Files:







rings.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies.

WOW, I just had the most amazing :sex: lol..no bleeding, no cramping! I AM ON TOP OF THE FREAKIN WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry.....it's been over 2 weeks lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

ribeye..yum had some today...


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Brandy. :sex: while preggo is amazing!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God..it so is. I mean, I had read that it is..but OMG. I feel high :haha:

DH would kill me if he knew what I talk about on here with you ladies.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful ring, Shannon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy. I want to be able to wear it comfortably lol


----------



## Nessicle

hhahahaha brandy sounds fab darling!! 

Shannon ring is gorgeous!!! 

Lol Loren dont envy me yet honey I'm not convinced :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> God..it so is. I mean, I had read that it is..but OMG. I feel high :haha:
> 
> DH would kill me if he knew what I talk about on here with you ladies.

ha ha ha OH tried to sneak a peek on my laptop earlier but I had to hide from him ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had to have my rings adjusted when I lost 30 lbs recently. Looking back it's hard to believe I had that much to lose, but I guess so! ..So had em adjusted and they fit perfectly. Hmm wish I had a pic of mine to show ya


----------



## shaerichelle

My DH kinda knows. I told him he was a teenager sex machine lol. he said you girls are definitely crazy .. :rofl: 

I handed him my tests and showed him my opk. He said I know what your pee smells like now. lmao


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> God..it so is. I mean, I had read that it is..but OMG. I feel high :haha:
> 
> DH would kill me if he knew what I talk about on here with you ladies.
> 
> ha ha ha OH tried to sneak a peek on my laptop earlier but I had to hide from him ha haClick to expand...

Yeah he would flip..he's VERY private lol. He'd be like WHAT are you saying to these total strangers?!?!?


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I had to have my rings adjusted when I lost 30 lbs recently. Looking back it's hard to believe I had that much to lose, but I guess so! ..So had em adjusted and they fit perfectly. Hmm wish I had a pic of mine to show ya

well get one lol..SOON.. Ill lay off cause you are probably tired
COngrats on the weight loss!

DH had my ring made in like 3 hours. he is a procrastanator (sp)? its .50 ct in the middle apparently the best diamond out there.. and two .25 diamonds on the side. lol I told him I didnt want more than .50 ct cause it would be two much..he didnt listen. I found the receipt it was $3,500 on sale.:wacko: I guess he loves me lol


----------



## Nixilix

I read this page before the others an wondered what had been going on with everyone complimenting shannons "ring" hahahha... I thought someone had showed a pic with tmi!! Hahahhahaha. I promise I will test in the next 24 hrs. That's twenty four NOT 2-4 before you try and trick me!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: rachel thats gross lol

Oooh ovulation Shannon this could be it for you this cycle!!!


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> hhahahaha brandy sounds fab darling!!
> 
> Shannon ring is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Lol Loren dont envy me yet honey I'm not convinced :haha:

i'm convinced an its not my test haha and i bleev dianes psychic abilities!!!! so get believing huni xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I believe Diane too! NEss.


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao how about NOW Rachel. Nicole will be back on. Remember she says Practice and she doesnt take No for an answer.. lol @ you about ring. haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: rachel thats gross lol
> 
> Oooh ovulation Shannon this could be it for you this cycle!!!


Yah I am not conviced its gonna happen this cycle. I have given up hope really.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you my lovelies i dont know what I'd do without your PMA!!! :hugs: 

i know I sound like a stuck record but I dare not believe it in case theres nothing on my next test! wish it was morning already so I could test again and get it over and done with!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: rachel thats gross lol
> 
> Oooh ovulation Shannon this could be it for you this cycle!!!
> 
> 
> Yah I am not conviced its gonna happen this cycle. I have given up hope really.Click to expand...

hey you said you believe in Diane's psychic abilities she said it's gonna happen for you lady!!! :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL Ness you got me there. brat! DH and I dont think anytime soon.. poor guy.


----------



## Nessicle

have faith Shannon, say a little prayer I know it will happen!

the stress of everything can cause ovulation to be delayed or just not happen as it can delay periods etc so although its hard try not to focus too much on ttc - yep i 'm one to talk and we all focus on it so much cos we want it so much! 

If for some reason my test turns out to be wrong or whatever reason I get AF, i'm not temping next month, just plan on having sex marathons lol


----------



## Nessicle

going to bed girls big hugs and speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

yes ness, believe me babe ur pregnant. Sounds strange doesnt it? Well u will just have to get used to it! Hi shany babe and everyone else. Just popping out. Bbiab x


----------



## Loren

ni nite ness xxxx :hugs: iyaaaaa diane xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Why is it when you want to test you never have enough pee. When I haven't got any tests I'm spending the whole day just weeing! Well bedie byes now as early start tomorrow. Ness tx me when you test!!


----------



## Loren

ni nite rachel xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

night ness and rachel...

my opk isnt dark as yesterday


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Diane babe..

Yes I saw the line ness. I say prayers alot.


----------



## molly85

Hey all
I made it into work,
I am minding the office as movement isn'tgood I have abottle of squash so I can have loads of water. Checked my Blood pressure 149/89 slightly up but I am at work so that is allowed.
Nearly passed out getting out the bath and felt soo dizzy and zoned out driving in i was just about safe


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's officially my birthday :happydance: And it's thundering n lightning..I love it!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy birthday plb! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Happy birthday

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo you going to doc?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank yooou! :D


----------



## molly85

*Happy Birthday Brandy!*


----------



## molly85

Yup Shannon I will or atleast I will call tomorrow


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fanx :hugs:

Gah, DH posted on my facebook..just a simple "Happy Birthday beautiful! I love you." and it made me cry lol


----------



## shaerichelle

aww those sweet brandy

great jo. im going in the morning.


----------



## Loren

Happy Birthday Brandy :) hope u have a lovley day :hugs: :flow: xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you! I definitely will. I am so lucky. And I love you gals :hugs:

Haha @ me being an emotional basketcase xo


----------



## molly85

I either have to stay up or wait til the evening to call Shannon. As I am not to botheredit'slikely some thing is actually wrong with meIam always like that something that needs treating doesn't phase me


----------



## Loren

is it wierd that i'm having mood swings to the point wer i could put a knife through someone or kick and punch my way through a crowd (which am not like atall) very agitated like just before or during AF but AF has been and gon i'm CD8 so it cant be preg sign of hormones goin crazy. i keep gettin irated over anything like at the minute i'm that angry (for nothing) i feel as if i'm having a panic attack :| i'm breathing that heavy and sharp, i am a freak lol xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Your meds might need to be adjusted honey. My moms were alot in the first few months!

Aww Brandy :hugs: I am always crying lately.. Maybe its my hormones lol

So how long does :spermy: juice stay in. There is no such thing as tmi..girls! For the first time this whole month I had EWCM all the way up to my cervix yesterday. Now my cervix is show and I cant reach it lol. But I had a very tiny bit and mostly creamy cm. I think that either I ovulated or I am not gonna.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren sounds like anxiety?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well they say typical 3 ish days..but as far as getting it confused with EWCM, I'm not really sure. I think O is coming then..you said you've been having the twinges?


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Loren sounds like anxiety?

do u think, is ther anything i can do to stop it? i feel sorry for OH he hasnt done a thing and i keep snapping and calling him for all kinds, bursting out crying and blaming him!!!when theres a little thing inside me shouting its not him leave him alone and i do feel sorry for him but then the anger takes over again and i'm shouting my head off again!!!!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

umm. I am a natural person. I am not sure about meds Loren.

Brandy yes I have. I have been having twinges for days and soOOooOOOoo painful.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope this is O time for you then!!!

Loren, yikes! Sounds like major mood swings..could be a lot of things. Hope you feel better soon, and without murdering anyone lol. :hugs:

Well ladies, I need to get some sleep. I was determined to stay up till midnight and I made it..so I'm off to dreamland for a bit. <3


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy.

I hope it is too


----------



## molly85

Loren how far along were you with your angel?
Try seeing your doctor you might just be having an after affect of loosing a bean it can hit you in so many ways. I do highly recommendseeing your GP though and if it is nothing physical ask to see their in house counciller or someone in the community. Let them know you are trying for baby so they can becareful if they want to give you any meds. 
Welcome to my world of mental health catching it early is allways the key and never be afraid of what you are feeling


----------



## shaerichelle

time for dinner ladies bbiab


----------



## molly85

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Your all leaving me


----------



## Loren

hahaha thanx brandy ni nite xxxxx

thanx Jo, i'll try getting an appointment this week with my GP, being honest the hole mood swings kiked back off b4 wen i seen a friend on facebook announce her weed smoking constant drinking everyday cousin is pregnant made me angry which i shouldnt be but cant help it.xxx thank u for the welcome lol i new somethin like this would happen at some point, ive always wanted to be a mummy more than anything since i was 18-19then i was given what i wanted then it was taken away 9 days later.it took 10-12months of not trying but not being careful.i was only 6 weeks but to want something so bad then to give up hope then pee on a stick for fun and a dark definate positive pops up at 11pm at night i had everything and know i'm going ttc crazy!!!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly need to chill andget it all off your chest. 
Life can be so unfair sometimes and it does generally all happen at once.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren sounds like me. I had two faint positives then I was out celebrating with Dh and started af. I know how hard it is to have a loss and you want it so bad.

:hugs:


----------



## Loren

horrible isnt it shannon, i found out on the 20th Jan told my mum and dad and his mum and dad on the 21st everything was fine went the doctors on the 23rd got it confirmed, spotted brown wen i wiped on the 24th, went to my 1st midwife appointment on the 25th got all my documents ect she wasnt concerned, went the EPU the same day they wernt concerned got an early scan for the 1st of feb, pink bleeding started on the 28th and red bleeding and clots on the 29th (day i MC'd) confirmed MC at the scan on the 1st of feb i'd passed the baby and my womb was bak to normal. hectic and nerve wrecking and devastating 12 days!!!!!xxx

:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya loren. Sorry u are obviously stressed babe and i do think its directly related to ur angel. U worry its gona take another year to get pg if at all, but i can defo see a bfp within 2 cycles max. The only reason u never fell pg quickly when u werent being careful is cos u werent bding enuf in ur fertile window, trust me babe a big bfp is just roundthe corner for you and u will have a beautiful dark haired girl x


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> horrible isnt it shannon, i found out on the 20th Jan told my mum and dad and his mum and dad on the 21st everything was fine went the doctors on the 23rd got it confirmed, spotted brown wen i wiped on the 24th, went to my 1st midwife appointment on the 25th got all my documents ect she wasnt concerned, went the EPU the same day they wernt concerned got an early scan for the 1st of feb, pink bleeding started on the 28th and red bleeding and clots on the 29th (day i MC'd) confirmed MC at the scan on the 1st of feb i'd passed the baby and my womb was bak to normal. hectic and nerve wrecking and devastating 12 days!!!!!xxx
> 
> :hugs:

yes. I didnt have much because I was just probably pregnant for 3-4 weeks. Regardless its still emotional

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww I love you Diane. You are such a sweet babe:)


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shany babe. Hope ur oving and thats a cracker of a ring senthil got u! Ur a lucky girl! And jo! U hav 2 go to the drs girl! Ur health is paramount and u have to stop ignoring the issues your having. Roger and amelia are gonna need their mammy to be healthy! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon ur avator pici is gorgeous. U can tell that was the happiest day of ur life besides having saben x


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so too DiaNE. Hows your oving going? Yes he got me a rock..lol


----------



## Loren

ino shannon n matter how far u are or wether u new u wer preg or not its stil the worse feeling off loss in the world xxxxxx :hugs:

diane thank u so much u have just cheered me rite up, i ran in to OH to tell him lol i am a very big believer in anything like this i nearly started crying when you said beautiful dark haird girl lol.i do beleive i just wish and hope and pray ur right. u have cheered me rite up tho thank u so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :flow: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i really hope u get ur BFP soon huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww it really was diane. I changed like 8 pictures. I should add some more. They are gorgeous Our photographer was amazing. We were his frist wedding he photograph


----------



## molly85

Diane you win prizes for remembering my unborn childrens names.
Jeez dealing with clients is actually making me dizzy. I'm finewilst I am working but as soon as I WALK AWAY OR SIT DOWN DIZZYNESS starts and nausea and the ehad


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Loren:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo you are making me nervous.


----------



## molly85

What why? are you driving on british roads around 7 am?
I amworking with a qualified nurse I will call for helpif I need it.
I'm having loads of spelling typos i'll be backin 5-10 need todopopcorn and settle inmy other office


----------



## jelliebabie

jo. Your body is trying to tell u something and i demand u listen to it! U are too stubborn woman! U must go to the dr tomorrow. Dizziness isnt normal and could put u in a lot of danger if u pass out! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree with Diane. I am just worried :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, another gorgeous photo. If the photographer used your photos in his portfolio he would be doing tons of weddings! And lauren, im glad that u feel better, but thats not why i said it. I said it cos i really feel its true for u babe. Ur man really loves u and u must remember that and what happened is not ur fault. Some angel babies are just too precious for this earth! X


----------



## Loren

o god i agree with both shannon and diane, if i felt like that if i had a nurse with me i'd tell her straight away just to be on the safe side of things.ino ur a grown woman and u cant be told what to do but for ur health please find out whats rong hun xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Some wedding pictures.
 



Attached Files:







senthils vows.jpg
File size: 107.4 KB
Views: 2









now married.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1









me.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 1









trees2.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4









ceremony.jpg
File size: 120 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

She is aware I'm not well. Shewould look after me if needed but the clients need me and we need the cash. if the doctor signs me off then so be it I have cut my hours back alot so i should be okjust whining at the moment


----------



## jelliebabie

i got a little toy penguin in my happymeal today and just had to have a giggle to myself as it reminded me of nicole! Going to bd tonite again and hopefully my temps show ive ovd tomoro x


----------



## molly85

good luck Diane I seem to be wotching a show islam or something I'm slightly confuzzled by it as i turned o half way through.
Shannon the kids look so cute you older step daughter looks likes she is ging to get yourson to stay still


----------



## jelliebabie

jo as you say they need u so they are gona try and keep u there. She may be a nurse but shes not a dr. Dont worry about the dr signing u off. Ur health is more important than money. We care bout u babe hugs x


----------



## Loren

ino diane but reading what you rit really made me feel better and know ino it is definatly down to the hole ttcing wanting to have a baby so bad and more to do with losing my little angel.i wish i could just squeeze u lol ur the first person to make me smile in like 3 days lol.ino but silly things run through ur mind dont they over all yes i did blame myself then i was blaming OH but i have realised these things happen for reasons that are not good for the baby for example babys health issues, environment ect.ino thats y i'm getting another tattoo with the quote

"An angel, of the Book of Life, 
wrote down my baby's birth. 
Then whispered as she closed the book, 
"Too beautiful for this Earth."

xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo thanks.

Honey if you are dizzy something might be wrong and driving might not be safe.


----------



## molly85

This 1 is temporary likeme buta real hard worker. sheactuallyasked if I was PG gah i get that sooo often


----------



## jelliebabie

wow loren, that quote is beautiful! I sensed u may have blamed oh too, but deep down u knw it was no ones fault. These times are sent to try us xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Interesting Jo. have you done another HPT?


----------



## mommaof3

just stopped in to say Hi little one is still got a stomach bug and has started throwing up again so gonna go give him a bath and see if he feels better

lol Diane my little one has loads of those happy meal penquins catch that egg tonight woman 


Jo I really hope you feel better please at least call the dr and see if they want to see you or adjust your meds 

shannon and loren:hugs:
ok ladies bbiab


----------



## jelliebabie

jo has the programme just finishd and it was on channel 1? Hubby was watching it too x


----------



## molly85

Not today tho OPK line was stronger. Am severly doubting being pregnant itcould be anything


----------



## shaerichelle

sometimes opk can detect hcg. Mine were pretty dark.. not as control line but dark.


----------



## molly85

Yep that was the 1 helps if u see them from the begining


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kim:)


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole! Poor wee soul, hope hes feeling better soon! Hws paisley? Did u knw i live near an area called paisley lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, better safe than sorry, do u promise me babe u will go see gp 2mro or phne nhs24? X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> IM PREEGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs: i've been feeling REALLY crappy lately and stand off ish so i haven't been wanting to get on her i didnt know y i had a change of heart and not acting like myself and low and be hold its bc i have a BUN in the OVEN!!!!!!!! omg i cant believe it and Sams out @ sea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahai cant wait til he gets back so i can tell him!!!!!!! idk how many DPO i am bc we didn't really even try! we gave up half way thur the month! :dohh:

OMG!!n Kayla!! I'm SOOOO Excited for you... :happydance::happydance: I can't wait for Sam to find out... He's gonna freak out... Your gonna be a Great Mommie... Congrats girlie...

Another Definately BFP Yay... :happydance:

I love hearing the Great news... I hope to hear of some more soon!!

Nichole thanks for thinking about me... I'm good... I see a girl for you ;) 

Diane, get busy lady... Miss ya...

Happy Belated Birthday Brandy!!

I hope all you ladies are doing well... Nite Nite

:happydance::happydance: Kayla's a Mommie Now.... How exciting!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kim.!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole.. hope Jesse feels better soon. Poor bubba.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe check your email.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kim! Missd u too hun! Hugs! Hows life treatin u? Any richards in ur life yet? Lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hi Kim:)

Hey Shannon... I'm sorry I'm trying to play catch up on the posts... But I'm confused... You had said you were pregnant then you think your ovulating now? I'm so confused? Whatever it may be I hope to see your BFP soon as well. Take care... Its a long and rough road but in the end it is ALL worth it.. 

I hope to hear of You and Jo's BFP real soon :hugs:

Nite


----------



## molly85

Hey Kim.
Yes Diane I will call them it will be easier to call when I get up you can never get through on a monday morning


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim faint lines on hpt. symptoms and negative blood test.

So doc appt tomorrow.

Hope all is well with you


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:
 

> hi kim! Missd u too hun! Hugs! Hows life treatin u? Any richards in ur life yet? Lol x

Umm not yet. lol I went to my friend Tracys farm, she's got 4 horses and 1 baby mare... she named it Mystic... Sooo pretty... It was nice out today and I'm glad that I could spend some time with her, she's my BFF since 3rd grade...

I haven't lost hope... God will send him when the times right... until then I'm just livin day to day thats all I can do...

Got some fresh mouldies huh.... I pray to see your BFP this month... :)

I've got to go, I'm tired from all the driving... Take care and thanks I'll be just fine... My day will come, so I'm just gonna sit back and chill... 

Nite nite


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks guys he just feels rotten I thought he was feeling better then started pukeing again tonight it was nice out today and he went out and played then had a nap and was feeling yucky again hopefully its a short bug and will get over it in another day or so


----------



## mommaof3

Diane Paisley is fine she is in trouble right now little Diva got a hold of a roll of toliet paper talk about a mess lol


----------



## molly85

Aw poor little 1.Lots of cuddles and fluids


----------



## mommaof3

hes cuddling with his daddy drinking some gatoraid and watching family guy


----------



## molly85

and he's 20 months old? his first words are going to be intresting if stevie is his tutor


----------



## mommaof3

he was 2 in nov they usually watch micky mouse but jesse got interested in the monkey thats on tonight he loves monkeys


----------



## molly85

lol my OH loves family guy


----------



## mommaof3

it was good tonight the evil monkey in chris closet finally met the family and he wasnt evil at all turns out Miley cyrus was the evil one lol


----------



## shaerichelle

girls I am in and out doing hw. last night of school for good. I quit.


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, checkd x


----------



## molly85

aw how come your so good at it?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo,, you asking me? 

Cause I have not learned anything new and wasted tons of money

Diane.. sent you another.


----------



## jelliebabie

why u quitin shan? U hav workd so hard babe! X


----------



## molly85

exactly if you get a qualification then it can go towards a really nice job


----------



## shaerichelle

Well Jo, if I work it will be my own business from home. I am fortunate enough DH can take care of us. But once I feel better I will do my own thing from home:)


----------



## molly85

If it's what you really want then you have to do it.


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite my gorgeous ladies. Off for another bding session. Lol. Luv ya shan x


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna get off here and try to get some sleep 


GOOODNIGHT my 4c ladies 

see you all in the am


----------



## Shey

Damn i get off for a few hrs and there are soo many pages i have to read!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night Diane. Enjoy the bding:) Love ya too.

Night Nicole. I will text your after my appointment


----------



## jelliebabie

gl @ the drs shan x


----------



## Shey

good luck Shannon

Happy Birthday PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Jellie


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey.

Good luck Shannon before you go


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Diane babe.
Thanks Jo

Thanks Shey..

Still doing school work ugh.


----------



## Shey

Hey Jo


----------



## Shey

Love the ring Shannon.


----------



## jelliebabie

wow shey love the photo! U are so tanned and ur son is so blonde! Lol. Hws ur df? Ok ok, im really gona hav to go nw. Dnt wana miss the eggie! If there is gona be 1 lol f


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey:)


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> wow shey love the photo! U are so tanned and ur son is so blonde! Lol. Hws ur df? Ok ok, im really gona hav to go nw. Dnt wana miss the eggie! If there is gona be 1 lol f

haha thanks Jellie. I was born tan. My dad is black with cherokee Indian and my mom is white(German/Czech). My DF is doing fine hope to be down here soon. have a nice night girlie! oh my son gets the blonde from my mom and the blue eyes too


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn it Diane move on to hubby and get the deposit!


----------



## molly85

I have just seen a bed frame I really like OH would call it a waste of cash


----------



## Shey

Aww Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

I have a platform one..

How are you feeling Jo?


----------



## molly85

Grr he said I can have it I'm sure he is trying to throw me


----------



## shaerichelle

Men , lol. He must want something?


----------



## molly85

If I stay still I'm fine


----------



## Shey

lol Jo men are funny like that


----------



## molly85

https://www.dreams.co.uk/bedsteads/...-steads/highgrove-bedstead/211-00144/product/

They do a similer white one but our bedroom theme is black/red with white furniture


----------



## Shey

its nice jo! have you tried ikea? they have really nice beds. my bed is from ikea and it is soooo comfy.


----------



## molly85

I just want the frame but yes I have seen themI don't think they had that style but I could be wrong


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, nice frame .. Mine is from ikea and is white platform:)


----------



## molly85

don'tknow what to do with our old bed now. It would be to big for roger/amelia oncea cot is to small right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well probably. Maybe put it up?

I am going to bed. I am tired. Night.. will msg everyone on the way to doc tomorrow..


DIANE GO TO BED MISSY.lol


----------



## Shey

ok night shannon and good luck


----------



## molly85

Night.
Diane have you left your phone logged in whilt :sex: ?


----------



## Shey

I think she left Jo


----------



## molly85

There sill signed in u can see their names at the bottom.

Anywho what do you think double(4ft6) bed to big for a todler?


----------



## Shey

Na i think it's fine for a toddler


----------



## molly85

Few I wasn't sure as most children have 3ft beds here but I didn't want toget rid of it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies xo

can barely get my eyes open but had to log on for alittle bit..I'm so addicted to this thread lol.


----------



## molly85

lol hey brandy. 
Good morning


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How are you JoJo?


----------



## Shey

well im off to bed now. it's midnight here and i have to be up in 7 hrs to get my son ready for daycare. night ladies talk to ya'll later on.


----------



## molly85

If I stay very still I am fine


----------



## molly85

Night Shey


----------



## molly85

Hey Brandy want a laugh?
OH told his dad we were trying andhis dad asked how it would affect my feet, I had a union operation which I have have managed to break once. How bizarre is that to ask?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Goodnight Shey :hugs:

Jo..wtf!!! What an odd thing to think of lol..


----------



## molly85

I know. 
It's an issue that personally I wouldn't have thought of til I broke it again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes..hopefully that won't affect anything though. Fx'd. Ok now Im seeing you hobbling around with a broken foot and a big ol baby bump lol

Well DD just left for school, so I'm running back to bed to curl up with DH. Be back later! Hope you feel better soon luv


----------



## molly85

I'll be inbed then have a good snuggle.
I do very wellon crutches its fun and a good work out


----------



## Nixilix

Morning! 
I feel full today as of af is around the corner. 

My oh forgot to change the heating to come on earlier so it's freezing in our house!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls as promised I poas first thing.......nada. Zilch. Not even a line on an opk WTF is with that?? Mus have been a bad batch of tests I'm gutted :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Don't give up yet Nessie..I hear the ICs sometimes are faulty the other way around..some ladies they don't work on at all even when there's lots of HcG in their system. xo


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Brandy that's made me feel better! At least I have another 5 days til AF is due so I'll know for sure by then :) x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yes! And buy some proper tests for the next few days :D You know we need our addictions fed!!!!

I still believe you're pregnant xo

It's SO hot here today. My goodness. I can't do anything without being out of breath..I have to hang up a load of laundry and it almost fry out there. Thank goodness for our A/C here in the lounge.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks brandy!! I suppose I wouldnt have gotten two positives on the IC's at all. Some of the other girls are saying that hcg levels are up and down very early on and that's why it's better to wait til AF is due to test so that's given me hope too! 

Still got toothache, light dizzy spells/lightheadedness, sharp twinges and light cramps in utuers, plus this time last month I had spotting around implantation time when I think I had the chemical and no spotting this time so I'm really hoping this is gonna stick if it is a beanie!! 

OMG wish we had heat over here, it's relaly sunner but sooo cold over here -4 degrees this morning!! My hands are freezing at the moment typing lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh yeah, I don't like the cold either lol..At least in the heat you can soak up a/c..in the cold, I can never get warm enough.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I've been freezing for ages it seems!! 

Plus the cold doesnt help my toothache! also feel a bit itchy down there like I'm getting thrush, hope this is an extra sign for a strong bfp this weekend!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's another positive sign!!! 

EEK you know that feeling when you need to sneeze but it wont come?! I keep having that. ARGH


----------



## Nessicle

Woo hope it is Brandy....I don't want to wait til AF is due lol! It's killing me ha ha!

lol a tickle up your nose? look up at a light, old wives tale think that's supposed to make it come out ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I'm off to shower before the fam shows up for birthday dinner!

Keep that chin up, beautiful..your baby boy is just burrowing in there <3


----------



## Nessicle

he he :blush: my baby boy *sigh* 

have a nice shower honeypie!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

ness don't give up darlin. You have lots of signs:)

off to get ds ready for school..then get ready for my appt.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey! 

good luck with your appointment xx


----------



## Nixilix

Ness today's tests are broke :) hold out xx

I'm so wet down there it's horrible! Nothing There though!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Ness today's tests are broke :) hold out xx
> 
> I'm so wet down there it's horrible! Nothing There though!!

:rofl: 

That's what I'm telling myself! 

I've got more cramping today but still no spotting or anything :happydance:

So tired today and feel really under the weather, just want to go home to bed!! 

I've felt a bit 'damp' down there too lol, when you gonna test?? You tested this morning??


----------



## mommaof3

Ness you still have plenty of time for a BFP try to not worry Im sure this is your month 

Shannon be sure to let us know how it goes at your appt this am 


I still cant get the results of my blood work darn Dr office always hurry up and wait its been almost a week UGH


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> Ness today's tests are broke :) hold out xx
> 
> I'm so wet down there it's horrible! Nothing There though!!

Yeah just when are you gonna :test: lol 12dpo I think its safe to take a practice test Im sure shannon is needing an inspection to do


----------



## shaerichelle

I'd love to inspect! Rachel go ahead and pee it will be easier for all.

my temp is 97.3 again. Doesn't look like I'm probably oving.. Of course who knows. Def am congested. And dh says wet. :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

ness u will go out and buy some better tests .bfp 10 or 11dpo i told u! I really do think u are pg! Its still very early! Hugs x hi girls! X


----------



## shaerichelle

HI Diane. hope you got some juice:)


----------



## Nessicle

aww you're such good friends!! 

Diane I will be bouncing off the walls with happiness if your prediction is correct!! 10dpo tomorrow so I will test with my superdrug test tomorrow morning! Have metallic taste in my mouth, feel a bit sicky and dizzy spells still happenin!

Rachel is dragging it out for us, Nicole is finding this hard ha ha


----------



## Nixilix

Im going to go to tescos on my way home so I will get a test :)


----------



## Nessicle

Good girl Rachel!!


----------



## MrsWatson

I've just been to Boots to get some tests, First Response are buy one get one free in there at the mo


----------



## shaerichelle

get those girls. Just be careful. The 6 day before your missed period ones sometimes get 3 lines.. My ovaries are twinging like crazy!


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome mrs w! Hi shan, yip, got a dose of freshies last nite! But im cd17 and my temps are still not showing ive ovd and opks neg last few days! Maybe im not gonna? X


----------



## mommaof3

nixilix said:


> im going to go to tescos on my way home so i will get a test :)

woooohoooo lol


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> get those girls. Just be careful. The 6 day before your missed period ones sometimes get 3 lines.. My ovaries are twinging like crazy!

hey I'll take four lines right now lol :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

i thought i wud be dpo by nw and ss! X


----------



## Nixilix

Doesn't mean I'm going to pee on it...... ;)


----------



## mommaof3

ok just got off the phone with the ob office all my bloods that have come back are fine but they didnt do an hcg level why i dont know I guess cause I was close to 6 weeks and got a good postive and he confirmend it with an internal examine Ive didnt ask for my levels with my last one so im not sure if this is the way he usually does but I thought they had to make sure you hcg levels were doubling im really confused now


----------



## mommaof3

Ok ladies looks like Im gonna have to show up on rachels door step test in hand demanding she pee lol


----------



## jelliebabie

wheres callie these days? X


----------



## Nixilix

As if I'll be able to not test if there is one in the house!! I might even do it in tesco toilet! All I'm gona see is a bfn so I don't know why I'm bothering!! I've had hardly any symptoms other than my boobies!!


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo rachel. Only do it in the toilet if u have internet on ur phne!! And can update us immediately! Ive done a test in tesco toilet before! X


----------



## mommaof3

I think callie said something about her computer being broke so she wouldnt be on much for a few days


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole. Any of u girls good with charts? Does it look like i mite still ov? Ff said in jan i ovd cd17 but i didnt believe it cos my +opk was 3 days earlier x


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I dont have a clue on charting sorry Shannon or Ness could probably tell you though


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ rachel in tesco toilet
Diane I think .. and I am no expert that you didnt ovulate yet. if your current temperature was highter I would say yesterday. are you getting 3 hours straight of non broken up sleep. Dont worry babe.. I have not ovulated yet either. How long are your cycles like 31 days?

Ness I think everyone here is a great group of friends

Nicole. Hows Jesse?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks nicole. Any of u girls good with charts? Does it look like i mite still ov? Ff said in jan i ovd cd17 but i didnt believe it cos my +opk was 3 days earlier x

I would ask the new in charting thread. I love that thread. The girls are so smart. most of them are just newly preggo so they must be doing something right. 

Oh you might O today your temp is low so maybe you will see the rise. I am suppose to O tomorrow by last months cycle.:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Diane I agree with Shannon - if your temp goes up again tomorrow I would say yesterday! x


----------



## jelliebabie

my 1st cycle was 28 days which is the norm for me but last month was 32 days! If my temps not up tomorrow i will have given up hope! Maybe i have a lp defect? X


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon hes a little grumpy today but no pukeing and hes been playing so I think hes feeling some better thanks for asking have you had your appointment yet


----------



## shaerichelle

okay girls I am leaving. DH is in a mood. Is this like every two days now?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh at least he is better nicole. Leaving now appt is in hour. 

Diane babe dont think that way. I think yesterday or today you will have Ovulated. I think you have enough baby juice to cover it:)


----------



## Nessicle

see you soontime Shannon!! 

Nicole glad your little fella is a bit better today!


----------



## mommaof3

I was just sitting her watching Jesse play and thinking how blessed I am then got to thinking the reason babies are so adorable and such a blessing is because if they werent I wonder how many woman would go through the business of ttc we get preached at in our teens not to get pregnant so stress over that then stress over trying to get pregnant the wait to ov then the 2ww after then we obsess over testing then worry when we do get that bfp that our little beans will be sticky and then you dont really relax for the next 9 months till your holding that little one and men just cant understand why were a crazy bunch lol


----------



## jelliebabie

glad the lil guys feeling better too nic! Shanny senthil must have pmt lol. Ness are u at work today? X


----------



## mommaof3

thanks Ness me to


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Diane


----------



## jelliebabie

very true nicole x


----------



## shaerichelle

nicole if that isn't right on the nose lol. 

diane I think so. Never met a man so moody. Ugh I hate long drives


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> glad the lil guys feeling better too nic! Shanny senthil must have pmt lol. Ness are u at work today? X

yeah honey! "working" if you can call it that ha ha


----------



## jelliebabie

lol ness. Wish i was getin paid to be on here lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish the same. That would be awesome sauce. Lol


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

mornin shey! How are u today? X


----------



## Shey

Im doing fine how bout you jellie?


----------



## jelliebabie

im ok babe. Still waiting to ov! Cd17 its frustrating lol x goin 2 x factor concert tonight! Simon cowell is taking x factor to the u.s next year or this? It will be so much beta than american idol. X


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo! Just got a smilie face on opk! Eggie popin here we come! Yipee! X


----------



## Shey

I don't watch any of those kinds of shows. I don't like reality shows.


----------



## Shey

haha Jellie good luck! Im still waiting for DF to get his assie down here


----------



## jelliebabie

well hed better get there within a week shey babe cos ur gona pop an eggy! X


----------



## Shey

I know I will haha! trust me my insides are just calling for him! haha! 
I have been having a weird feeling in my lower abdomen lately.


----------



## jelliebabie

no chance u cud already be pg shey? X


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo! Just got a smilie face on opk! Eggie popin here we come! Yipee! X

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO girl get a fresh supply today just to be on the safe side


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> no chance u cud already be pg shey? X

nope haven't dtd in 3 yrs


----------



## Nessicle

Wooo Diane get :sex: madame!!! 

Gosh it would be so awesome to get paid to be on here we'd all make a fortune ha x


----------



## Nessicle

3 years shey?? How come? I'd be climbing the Walls!!


----------



## jelliebabie

omg shey! 3yrs! No wonder ur choking 4 it! Pardon the phrase lol. And ness n nic, i will get more tonite! Lol x


----------



## Shey

Nessicle said:


> 3 years shey?? How come? I'd be climbing the Walls!!

Cause the father of my son(asshole) dumped me after dating me for a month back in 07. We dated in october 07 and then he dumped me in november 07 and at the end of november beginning of december found out I was pregnant with my son. So yea haven't been with anyone til now but my DF lives in Illinois. *POUT*


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> omg shey! 3yrs! No wonder ur choking 4 it! Pardon the phrase lol. And ness n nic, i will get more tonite! Lol x


Yea Im goin crazy here! I want to dtd but DF ain't here so I have to dream bout it.


----------



## Nessicle

Omg defo an asshole your ex shay!!!


----------



## Shey

yup my ex is an ass a Puerto Rican/Italian asshole!
He's off with this fat heffer
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs165.snc3/19240_1274726502846_1070451059_868435_3650815_n.jpg
my ex is on the left, the heffer is on the right.


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao shey. Does he hav anythng to do with ur boy? Ur beta off without an ass like him. His loss x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Shey sorry I shouldnt laugh but that lady is nothing compared to you :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

got ur msg nessie x


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

have u got my addy ness? X


----------



## Nessicle

no darling!x


----------



## mommaof3

bbiab gotta clean


----------



## molly85

Heya,
I was about to say feeling better and then my head hurt lol.
Ness get peeing on a good stick 
HOw are all the other lovely 4xC ladies?


----------



## Nessicle

Held my pee for a couple of hours - off to OH's parents for dinner then will poas at home. Only got one superdrug left though and not sure if I wanna use it!


----------



## shaerichelle

I got no answer. Keep trying take another test in a week. She checked me for cysts. Barely even put her finger in there. I told her when she pressed it hurt. She didn't say anything. A test was done. She did show it to me in a mins time lentgh and said there is nothing ..well 10 mins or so later I saw a faint positive. Ugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

ness I see we have a poas addict in here!


----------



## jelliebabie

so no real answers shan? Thats shit! Ness mines is [email protected] tho dnt check it very often to be honest lol. Getin ready for my concert front row tickets woohoo! X


----------



## jelliebabie

and ness i knw ur gona buy more tests anyway, so go on poas girlie. X


----------



## molly85

Oooh lucky Diane what you seeing?


----------



## jelliebabie

its the xfactor live tour jo. I love the x factor! X


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome diane. No answers at all. It's shit you are right.


----------



## molly85

My 14 yearoldbrother in law hasa girlfriend andit looks like he's in luuuurve. Howthe hell did thishappen to thisburping, farting smell video game playing creature?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves..Just got rid of the crowd at my house..now I get to make phone calls back home..been lookin forward to this all day!

Shannon, I can't believe that you got zero answers :( Such bs. Grrrrrr.

Nessie, dont give up. 

Shey, 3 years without BD..OMG!!!!!!!! You poor soul. :hugs: lol..gah.

Jo, lol, I know what you mean, I still can't picture my brothers in love..one is married and has a baby already! How does that happen. Ick.

Diane :hugs: You are too funny, love your comments on everything lol. 

Sorry I only went back a few pages cuz yall fill em up so fast, sorry if I forgot anything or anyone!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy :hugs:


----------



## Loren

iya girlies how r u all today?i'm in a much better mood today :) xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, did u phne nhs 24? X


----------



## molly85

Just called GP they will call me back in the morning


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya loren! Glad ur in a happy place 2dy! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

well i tested.. but bfn. did it with a tesco test but doesnt say its an early one. thats it though... saving test number2 til at least wednesday morning before i go away... may even wait til af if its late


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies Jo are you feeling any better at all 

Diane have fun tonight I love Simon


----------



## Nixilix

and my temps are dropping... boo.


----------



## Loren

thanx diane :) was thinking before dont u just wish u could take a tablet or somethin then have :sex: then do a test an hour later and ur preg lol.haha would neva happen but would be great if it did, o and you have to be in a relationship and proof of age above 21 lol i should make this invention lol just 4 us ladies xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

wow loren, thats some invention chick! U wud make a fortune! Lol x


----------



## molly85

I'm on the sofa putting off all the house work so at the moment reasonably fine. I have a lovely smelling beef stew that I disturbingly want for brunch as I have already had breakfast.


----------



## shaerichelle

tried smiley face opk. No smile.


----------



## Nixilix

neg test whether opk or hpt are crap.


----------



## Nixilix

im straining to find a line... no such luck. not even worth posting cause i dont want to hurt everyone elses eyes hhahaha


----------



## shaerichelle

agreed. As well as faint ones when they are false


----------



## jelliebabie

its easy to miss the surge tho shan. U may have already had it! Jo, hav u called nhs24 yet? X


----------



## Loren

haha ino, i'll have to just stick to my career i want and maybe in the future i can do something bout it :) going back to colege in september to study "nursing and health professions" doing that for a year then i'm going into uni to do midwifery :) so mayb one day in the future i can come up with something to help :) i also want to look into finding something that can prevent miscarriage, still birth, cot death ect in the future to :) and being on the lines of baby profession could give me a kick start to do it xxxx


----------



## molly85

Diane called GP he will call me back in the morning.


----------



## Nessicle

Bfn girls again a shadow on the ic within 5 mins but I don't see colour, used my last superdrug tonight don't think I can face another bfn tmorrow so probs just wait til af is due now :(


----------



## shaerichelle

hugs ness. Wait til the one with shadow dries see if you can see color.


----------



## molly85

Aww Ness, keep smiling girl.
You could have had the same weird batch I did or HcG is being funny an dyou have to wait a bit for a good result


----------



## Nixilix

Bfn are rubbish. In with you on that ness. It's cause we are gonna get them
all together!! Xx no more testing for me until af due. Just inspected test and nothing. How crap.


----------



## shaerichelle

well ladies. I'm gonna take a break til tonight. I'm real frustrated and can't handle this bs.


----------



## molly85

I called NHS Direct I'mnot to drive andam to see the doctor tomorrow and nowmy head feels worse great.

Felt like a propergrown upsaying we were trying to have a baby


----------



## molly85

We'r all here for you Shannon. 
Havesomefun with OH and you little one


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> hugs ness. Wait til the one with shadow dries see if you can see color.

thanks shan :flower: I chucked it away feel like I'm clutching at straws now hanging on to something thats not there :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Loren said:


> haha ino, i'll have to just stick to my career i want and maybe in the future i can do something bout it :) going back to colege in september to study "nursing and health professions" doing that for a year then i'm going into uni to do midwifery :) so mayb one day in the future i can come up with something to help :) i also want to look into finding something that can prevent miscarriage, still birth, cot death ect in the future to :) and being on the lines of baby profession could give me a kick start to do it xxxx

I'm going to be a midwife too! :happydance: In the process of taking nursing tests..I am a nurse, but I'm an LPN..working on RN then on to midwifery!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Aww Ness, keep smiling girl.
> You could have had the same weird batch I did or HcG is being funny an dyou have to wait a bit for a good result

thank you Jo suppose we'll see by Saturday hey?!x


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Bfn are rubbish. In with you on that ness. It's cause we are gonna get them
> all together!! Xx no more testing for me until af due. Just inspected test and nothing. How crap.

definitley crap chick :( I'm not testing now til AF is due, well if she doesnt show I mean, she's always on time for me reckon she's coming this week the whore lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan n Nessie :hugs: Your :bfp:s are on the way, I just know it.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> well ladies. I'm gonna take a break til tonight. I'm real frustrated and can't handle this bs.

see you soon sweetiexx


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> haha ino, i'll have to just stick to my career i want and maybe in the future i can do something bout it :) going back to colege in september to study "nursing and health professions" doing that for a year then i'm going into uni to do midwifery :) so mayb one day in the future i can come up with something to help :) i also want to look into finding something that can prevent miscarriage, still birth, cot death ect in the future to :) and being on the lines of baby profession could give me a kick start to do it xxxx
> 
> I'm going to be a midwife too! :happydance: In the process of taking nursing tests..I am a nurse, but I'm an LPN..working on RN then on to midwifery!Click to expand...

ooooooo :yipee: what does lpn mean??ooooo its all exciting.i'm hoping if dianes right that theres some help i can be given.xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LPN is licensed practical nurse..a step under RN which is registered nurse. So basically we do pretty much all that RN's do for less pay lol.


----------



## Loren

ooooooooh rite.......well thats not right is it lol ive always wanted to be a midwife but when i MC'd iwas like no chance of that.but know i'm getting back to normal i'm determind!!!!xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck with it all! It's hard but so worth it, I'm sure! :D Maybe we can be study buddies :haha: So sorry for your loss too :hugs:

Well, it's almost 11 here and I'm exhausted..so it's sleepy time for me. Ness and Shannon, hang in there huns xoxox

Gnight Loren n everyone else!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Brandy - pretty sure I'm out this month though, especially after two positives then nothing, sure AF will arrive bang on time this Saturday!!! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

right girls!! Where has the pma gone! Ness ur gona get ur bfp ok! X


----------



## Loren

thank u brandy, my only big big worry is my biggest phobia in the world and it sometimes ruins my life is VOMIT!!!!i cant ge on the bus without being paranoid, be around kids in play areas, b around anyone whos drunk unless i'm drunk plus i sober right up if there sick anyway!!!!the only sick i can handle is baby sick, so nw i'm trying for a baby i'm going to see if i can have counciling or something because babys dont stay babys for long lol.o and i cant even cope with animal vomit either!!!!yeahhh we could be study buddies :) ni nite xxxx

keep ur chin up ness!!!!!i got my BFP at 19dpo!!!so theres stil hope sweety xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> right girls!! Where has the pma gone! Ness ur gona get ur bfp ok! X

:haha: sorry Diane I'm trying to keep the PMA but I can't help but feel it's not happening this month....I AM going to get my bfp this month, I AM going to get my bfp this month....there PMA (slightly) reinstalled :flower: x


----------



## Nessicle

ooh really Loren?! I just cant shake the positives then negatives, must be because my hormones and hcg is up and down cos it so early - Diane how is that for ya :haha: 

x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. 

I will be honest my PMA is GONE.

I finally spoke to someone that gave me answers. She told me that your normal hcg level is under 1. My HCG is around 2 so that is why its showing up on the test. This would be left over hcg from the loss. Its still possible I could ovulate as well.

Ness keep up the PMA.


----------



## shaerichelle

SO Ness, I bet the reason you dont have a line on the superdrug is cause its less sensitive.. the IC is more sensitive.. SO I am giving you full PMA!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Good luck with it all! It's hard but so worth it, I'm sure! :D Maybe we can be study buddies :haha: So sorry for your loss too :hugs:
> 
> Well, it's almost 11 here and I'm exhausted..so it's sleepy time for me. Ness and Shannon, hang in there huns xoxox
> 
> Gnight Loren n everyone else!

Thanks Brandy xoxoxo


----------



## Loren

yep ness.ino its hard for u to have PMA but just try, did u get the superdrugs 10mIU?xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shannon :hugs: I'm trying 

well that gives you an answer at least about why you're getting faint positives! keep at the bd'ing sweetie you will catch an eggy soon xx


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> SO Ness, I bet the reason you dont have a line on the superdrug is cause its less sensitive.. the IC is more sensitive.. SO I am giving you full PMA!

awww he he I need it :flower: I didnt get a line on the IC either though - just a shadow with no colour!


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> yep ness.ino its hard for u to have PMA but just try, did u get the superdrugs 10mIU?xxxx

yeah hun not even a hint of a line :cry: not even on the IC - just a shadow


----------



## shaerichelle

ignore the shadow its a dud. You had color the other days. I saw it!


----------



## molly85

Come on ladies no one has hit the menapause yet we can all have babies even if does involve pills andjabs in the backside.
Life has her reasons for sticking walls in our way but we can climb over them at reach our goal, we are woman after all and far stronger than men with the ability to do more than one thing at once that is why we have the babies they cannot be trusted with the men until they have grown


----------



## shaerichelle

I have had bd 33 out of 39 days I hope I catch the eggy Ness!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks shanny babe!! I know that's whats confusing me!! I did an IC this morning and tonight and both had shadows!! Just dont get it, I'm fed up :growl:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I have had bd 33 out of 39 days I hope I catch the eggy Ness!

:rofl: you're as bad (or good) as me!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Come on ladies no one has hit the menapause yet we can all have babies even if does involve pills andjabs in the backside.
> Life has her reasons for sticking walls in our way but we can climb over them at reach our goal, we are woman after all and far stronger than men with the ability to do more than one thing at once that is why we have the babies they cannot be trusted with the men until they have grown

:hugs: very true honey!


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao JO about men. they cant handle much


----------



## molly85

I'm a wimp but oh comes running when he has a cut when he's donesumit stupid with a hammer


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I have had bd 33 out of 39 days I hope I catch the eggy Ness!
> 
> :rofl: you're as bad (or good) as me!Click to expand...

:rofl: both. I have two sides to me. Ask DH :rofl: He would say I am good.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I'm a wimp but oh comes running when he has a cut when he's donesumit stupid with a hammer



Whats he gonna do when his two year old son has an erection?:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> thanks shanny babe!! I know that's whats confusing me!! I did an IC this morning and tonight and both had shadows!! Just dont get it, I'm fed up :growl:

Okay Are they two different brands?

post a picture.


----------



## molly85

lol 2 year olds & erection I know thats normal but i could see him runnoing around screaming.


----------



## Loren

could be dodgy sweety, and bein hinest they look wierd to me uno them 10mIU ones i got aload off the net and they just look dodgey with out even peeing on them!!!i really do hope this is ur month huni i really do :dust: :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> lol 2 year olds & erection I know thats normal but i could see him runnoing around screaming.

lol my jaw dropped with my son.


----------



## mommaof3

ok so I ate so much I had to untie my stretchy pants how bad is that


----------



## molly85

I actually feel informed whoop everything else is a mystery


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome Nicole.. ughh my phone died. 

my finger is hurting. i wont use a sharp knife again. now im taking some advil!


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> awesome Nicole.. ughh my phone died.
> 
> my finger is hurting. i wont use a sharo knife again. now im taking some advil!

lmao I dont know how awesome it is Im bloated and ate to much so i feel miserable I think im gonna plead morning sickness so dh will do the dishes


----------



## mommaof3

Ive looked at loads of pictures today cried and laughed at the same time I cant believe how fast they grow 1 year should really only be like a month ugh if I could just slow time down some


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> awesome Nicole.. ughh my phone died.
> 
> my finger is hurting. i wont use a sharp knife again. now im taking some advil!
> 
> lmao I dont know how awesome it is Im bloated and ate to much so i feel miserable I think im gonna plead morning sickness so dh will do the dishesClick to expand...

Oh no! all I could think of is how awesome it is.. NOT to have bloatation and gas after eating! Oh yes I would do that. lol

I have an excuse with a cut finger.


----------



## shaerichelle

love the baby picture.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> love the baby picture.

Thanks he was only about 3 weeks old there seems like yesterday I think I have a case of the poor me today


----------



## mommaof3

yes use the cut finger shannon I would the soapy water will burn something awfull


----------



## shaerichelle

they grow up fast! It still seems like yesterday I was holding Saben when we got home.

Yes dishes and sooapy water ouch the regular water was enough!


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab like 45 mins dinner and sabens bed time. and the first time in months no school work :wohoo: :loopy:


----------



## mommaof3

well tell dh he has to do the dishes till your finger heels lol


----------



## molly85

Aww baby!
Is it scary foreveryone the idea you could drop them


----------



## Loren

i always get that feelin what if i drop him/her and i get the biggest shiver down my spine!!!!xx


----------



## mommaof3

maybe at first but there not near as fragile as you think as long as you support the head is the main thing to watch


----------



## mommaof3

actually the nurse is pretty ruff with them when they are first born all the rubbing and flipping and flopping but there not gental at all


----------



## molly85

Yeah I have read that I guess they tell u when they have the strength to hold it up them selves.


----------



## mommaof3

the only part that scares me is when they first start to hold there heads up I call it bobbin head they do that till they get strong enough to do it on there own but by that time you will be a pro you will be surprised how easy you take to it


----------



## molly85

Nicole you said earlier you Doc did an internal to see if you were pregnant how could he tell fromthat angle? Does a little sign popout?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo I was wondering the same thing cause i would think the stupid person i saw would have done that lol.

Saben held his head up from day 1 :wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Jo I really have no idea I didnt ask the nurse in detail I guess it must be the way your cervic and uterus feels I was still kinda shocked that they took all that blood and didnt do an hcg test


----------



## shaerichelle

Do you think I can feel in my uterus and cervix and tell :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

oh she also said something about the color of my cervic not sure what that is about lol


----------



## mommaof3

lmao shannon I guess if your arms are long enough anything is possible


----------



## shaerichelle

they just maybe lol. hmm shower soon :haha:


----------



## molly85

Ah i get ya, having witnessed a couple of smears from the wrong end I guess it sstarts to sort of scab over lol 
Shannon I think you need a better doctor.


----------



## mommaof3

all I know is he had a good look around I hate the doodad things they use to open you up it feels like they got a pair of salad tongs down there


----------



## molly85

Get senthills to stick his head up there and have a thorough inspection


----------



## molly85

Ohh I used to know what that was called. We have plastic ones here slightly warmer than metal


----------



## mommaof3

I just googled it and it says usually your cervics will have a purple look to it if your pregnant


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Ohh I used to know what that was called. We have plastic ones here slightly warmer than metal

yes Jo those are the ones lol salad tongs


----------



## molly85

Makes sence skin goes purple round a scab and thats what that plug basically is oh the gory details


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab little ones bath time


----------



## molly85

Oh I amsoo looking forward to being inspected down there


----------



## molly85

okedokey


----------



## shaerichelle

speculum ..sucks. lol

i have had both metal and plastic. prefer plastic.


----------



## shaerichelle

me too Sabens bed time.


----------



## molly85

I remember that.
Aww Shannon how can we chirp you up,you will get there you might needto extend your year limit with all the stressors your body has been through


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Jo. I hope I dont have too. DH and I had a little talk we both really want a baby badly. We both agree its a priority. So if it comes to it. I might. He said he doesnt care if I am 40 lol I said I care!

We feel once we move out of here it will be different!


----------



## molly85

God yes that new house looks so perfect you will be like rabbit then


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo, they are already at it like rabbits! Well girls im bk! Concert was fab! Lots of sexy fit dancers! And that was just the ladies! Lol. Opk still + so bding tonight and tomoro then time for a rest! Shany babe i dnt knw hw u do it girl! X


----------



## molly85

this makes us awful. we'r ya once week sort of couple but we do work nutty hours. seriously relying on those opks.

Diane I meantthey would have babies like rabbits to


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, before ttc properly, and finding this site, we where lucky do do it once or twice a month and i aint kidin! Kinda got into a rut x


----------



## Shey

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: Shey sorry I shouldnt laugh but that lady is nothing compared to you :hugs:

Thank you Nessie. you can laugh at the heffer all you want. she thinks she's all that and a bag of chips.

Jellie I know Im better off without him and my LO cries whenever he comes up to visit him.


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey, 
Your giving heffers a bad name!

Jeez my washing mashine has just emptied water all over the floor and spider apeared to be swiming in the puddle


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey :wave: jo go save the spider, dnt let it drown. Karma and all that x


----------



## molly85

My Karma tells me to run.
Iam hoping it is dead under some toilet roll for matt to remove later.
They must have done something to meas ababy as my fear is horrible


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo spiders are just bugs .. Well I kill them lol. LOL baby rabbits. One or two is fine after that I think my house will be like a daycare. lol

Diane.. I love the passion between DH and I ..it is something I have never quite experienced in my life.. nor did I think it existed! Sometimes we are super tired and just touch each other and it starts. And then we get energy. Glad you loved the concert. and have a smiley. Mine wasnt smiley. I swearing I have ovulated or I am about too. these twinges have been going on for DAYS!

Hey SHey.


----------



## shaerichelle

woah diane you got another smiley!

Had to edit that one I am half out of it and I didnt even drink just blah


----------



## molly85

Diane we have only just bumped it up we had an 18 month lull yet another Depo thing or thyroid both reduce sex drive. Oh now gets confussed if I want :sex: so we have agreed once ovulation takes placehewill supply the goods the rest is just casual really


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no jo. I love spiders! U must save wee sammy the spider! Conquer ur fear babe! Hmmn or maybe hes just having a little bath?! X


----------



## shaerichelle

18 months? I would die. lol I cant handle more than two days off lately


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmn. I wonder if i have a thyroid issue? Could explain the low sex drive. Im having mild period type pains is that what ov feels like? :confused:


----------



## molly85

we had :sex: in that time. I couldn't even be touched tho i did discover how to DIY which is a bit different for me


----------



## shaerichelle

It is different jo:)

Oving can be crampy and twingy in the ovary area.. Is that what you are having Diane? Im about to rip my ovaries out!


----------



## molly85

Aw man I should be blushing.
Right take 2 on that laundry I deffinatly think it needs a second wash


----------



## shaerichelle

I am on laundry strike!


----------



## jelliebabie

its crampy, just slightly tho, a kind of dull ache. Dont knw if its ovaries cos am not sure where the little buggers are! And shany just u leave ur ovaries where they are cos u are gonna need them! X


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL diane they have been painful. I will look for a picture for you


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and d.i.y is good! Lmao x


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.riversideonline.com/source/images/image_popup/ww5r021.jpg
https://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/98/26998-004-554F159B.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> oh and d.i.y is good! Lmao x



:happydance:


----------



## molly85

lol. nowwhat does that pictore look like with a couple of spare tyres in the way?


----------



## jelliebabie

so thats where the vagina is?? No wonder i aint pregnant yet! Lmao. Thanks for the shan! Yip, i would say its ovary pain! So hmm :sex: tonite! :thanks:


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao jo! Try a factory full of tyres for me! Lol x


----------



## molly85

mine are deffinatly continentals damn expensive to replace. 
Have you seen the kipling advert with mrs kipling in bed? u tube it the last bit is very funny


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO you girls are funny :haha:

Awesome Diane. How many days you had it? I am going on 4 maybe 6 days ..:wacko:


----------



## molly85

you two have mine twitching now or I have arthritus in my hips lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I hope the are twitching.

Diane Where did you think it was.. your ear? lmao


----------



## jelliebabie

shany, my hubby told me it was in my mouth! Lol. Just had the crampiness today only. Never noticd it b4, and jo havent seen the ad x


----------



## molly85

wotch it she so subtle but filthy


----------



## shaerichelle

men always wanting to put it in a womans mouth! :rofl:

Ask him if you can bite it?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane its so an O thing. I have never noticed the cramping either until lately thought AF was coming but I think O is on her way she better stip being stubborn like a damn man!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shan! Dnt wana bite it, scared it mite not function properly! Hehe. X


----------



## molly85

I like teaching OH a thing or two about the female body he was very unaware of the fact you can clench without orgasaming dosey git.
Yeah Diane tell hime you only chew stuff that is put in ya mouth but you have somewhere else he can put it. 

Who started lowering the tone around here lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lowering the tone jo? That must have been me! Im gud at that lol i think we all are! X


----------



## molly85

Diane do we get those birthing classes free in the UK? I want toaskall those grossand in appropriate questions. Like how likelikely is it you you will poop ya self and will sex really belike throw a hot dog down a corridor. lol. Brilliant


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Jo. I never stop clenching.

Diane you are good for lowering the tone.


----------



## molly85

Dear god woman thats some muscle power


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I know. Dh loves it lol. Pushing a baby out hoepfully wont take 4 hours this time lol


----------



## molly85

Man an I was proud of mine it'smore the getting it backlater that concerns me


----------



## jelliebabie

lol. U 2 gals are so funny! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine has gotten better since I have had Saben.


----------



## Shey

Hi ladies! hehe! so yea i talked to DF on the phone earlier and he is really trying to come down. I told him to grab the keys and drive down. haha!


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome shey much luck.


----------



## molly85

I have just locked my selfout had to destroy the fence to get back in


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shannon

lol Jo you are funny, how did you lock yourself out?


----------



## molly85

putting the rubbish out for collection and the door slamed.
I'm not big on super natural but sometimes I think the old lady who was here before is haunting us.The neighbours say she wasn't to social


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey. How long have u and df been an item? Have u convinced him to move up there yet? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I have done that more than once.

Hi Callie.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo. I have an image of you crashing over the fence like a mad woman! Dont think a granny ghost should mess with u chick! X


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> hi shey. How long have u and df been an item? Have u convinced him to move up there yet? X

We've been together for a few months now, but if we hadent broken up years ago we would have been together for 5 yrs.


----------



## shaerichelle

oh my I think I am about to go to bed. Fibro has kicked my ass today along with all the other stupid shit. Plus the valerian is kicking in :rofl:


----------



## Shey

Aww night Shannon!


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite shany babe :hugs: shey, so does that mean that u and df have dtd in the past? Aint i nosy? Lol x


----------



## Shey

no we never dtd in the past


----------



## molly85

Night Shannon,
I don'ttthink the old lady had cjhildrenso I wander how she would take a baby in her house. I have a decentrespect for the dead. I used to spend alot of time in a church yard as a kid with my dad tanding it


----------



## Shey

haha aww jo


----------



## molly85

But it's my house hee hee.
Woman get ya man there with you he shouldn't have the title fiance unless he is within range of a flying plate. lol. Mne usually get pillows or phones chucked at him


----------



## molly85

Alright ladies I am being ordered to go bed as apparently I need my sleep see you all tomorrow


----------



## Shey

G'Night Jo


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo. U r 2 funny! Gdnite x and shey, so it will be all exciting ur 1st time 2getha lol. Not many people get engaged nowadays without dtd 1st! Exciting stuff shey! Gdnite gals am gona go get myself another dose of babyjuice then sleep. Its 4am over here x luv ya all x


----------



## Shey

yup yup jellie it will be exciting. imma go to bed now too. chat with ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## calliebaby

Just wanted to check in and say "hi" to everyone. I won't be able to be on much for a couple of days. I hope all is going well with all of you. Anyone talk to Kayla lately?


----------



## jelliebabie

callie :wave: kaylas pregnant! X


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls! Well temp dropped and have af pains so expecting her in the next 48 hrs. No sore boobs, bfn yest.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning everyone xo

Rachael, sorry to hear about the dip :( I hope it's just a fluke and it'll pick back up!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Sorry Rachel :hugs: hope it's just a fluke as Brandy said! 

10dpo, still negative (yes I tested lol whoops!) I'm just interested to see if Diane's prediction is correct - she said bfp at 10/11dpo so you never know!! 

Temp drop for me - was 36.73 yesterday and 36.63 this morning so pretty signifcant drop in terms of charting although I am feeling under the weather so maybe that affected my temp today or yesterday??

I have slightly sore bb's which I never get but only when I press them. 

Dizzy spells still occuring, absolutely starving when I got up, headache and soo tired, still got toothache. 

I still believe I'm not pregnant though. Here is today's test - sorry again for the blur. As I said just shadows :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0211.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0210.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0207.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0212.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0213.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Your temps are still ok..mine were like that too..I had a dip on the day I got a bfp, so you never know!

Symptoms still sound good hun. And the ICs could just be stubborn and not picking up enough HcG..and it's still very early..there could be a big difference in levels from today to tomorrow. Fx'd!!!!!!

I just ate a whole packet of m&m's mmmm..now I feel nauseated tho lol..dangit!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Your temps are still ok..mine were like that too..I had a dip on the day I got a bfp, so you never know!
> 
> Symptoms still sound good hun. And the ICs could just be stubborn and not picking up enough HcG..and it's still very early..there could be a big difference in levels from today to tomorrow. Fx'd!!!!!!
> 
> I just ate a whole packet of m&m's mmmm..now I feel nauseated tho lol..dangit!

really? well that's reassuring then my temps are still above coverline so suppose it's good! Had a negative on a FRER with third morning urine which i held in for a good few hours. Still only 10dpo though I suppose!

still having dizzy spells - they're not mega bad just 'there' and it's not cos I'm hungry cos I eat quite frequently. Metallic taste in mouth, toothache still. 

Got cramping today though I feel like AF is going to come any day 

MMMMmmm M&M's peanut or chocolate??


----------



## mommaof3

Good morning ladies

Ness I took an Answer first on a Sunday and got a bfn not even a hint of a line then took the dollar store test on monday evening and got really faint lines and then got a bfp on Tuesday evening with an frer and I think that was around 11 or 12dpo so just a matter of a day can make a difference got everything crossed for you


----------



## shaerichelle

HI Nicole how are ya?

GOnna look at nesses tests soon. Fibro flare still.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness is that a line I see?


----------



## mommaof3

doin pretty good shannon sorry your still feeling bad


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness is that a line I see?

:shrug: I don't know hun I didnt think I could see one - can you see something?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> HI Nicole how are ya?
> 
> GOnna look at nesses tests soon. Fibro flare still.

aww sorry you're fibro is giving you grief today! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Ness I took an Answer first on a Sunday and got a bfn not even a hint of a line then took the dollar store test on monday evening and got really faint lines and then got a bfp on Tuesday evening with an frer and I think that was around 11 or 12dpo so just a matter of a day can make a difference got everything crossed for you

I'm being really impatient aren't I lol?! but it's been 3 days since those faint lines and nada! 

Even on a FRER today absolutely nothing on it!


----------



## jelliebabie

aww nessie babe. Its still very early and your symptoms are gud! I still think ur pg! Rachel sorry bout the dip. I hope its just a fluke too x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Diane!! Shan reckons she sees a faint line still on my IC's - emailed them to her! 

Just taken my frer apart in annoyance and I'm sure I could see a very very faint line but I probably have line eye coupled with desperation lol! 

Just sat there thinking to myself now - there is no reason I know of why I wouldnt be pregnant. As far as I know OH has normal fertility and so do I. Plus it's only 10dpo so why am i getting so hung up on it?! 

x


----------



## Nixilix

Well no sign of af yet, cp is high and closed. Cm is creamy lotion like. Nothing more to report!! 

How's everyone xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes NEss you are preggo. let the FRER dry and you can see the line.
the FRER are less sensitive. I have also been told HCG detection is sometimes difficult for tests because sometimes our bodies take a while to get up to that level.

Yeah I call it my fibro hell! It really is. I think when my hormones surging it gets worse.

Diane. I see you are cool today must mean you probably ovulated and got juice. 
I have EWCm and Ovulation pain still! going on like day 7 for it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Well no sign of af yet, cp is high and closed. Cm is creamy lotion like. Nothing more to report!!
> 
> How's everyone xx

Closed:wacko::baby:
CM creamy:) is it alot

I am just lovely:wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yes NEss you are preggo. let the FRER dry and you can see the line.
> the FRER are less sensitive. I have also been told HCG detection is sometimes difficult for tests because sometimes our bodies take a while to get up to that level.
> 
> Yeah I call it my fibro hell! It really is. I think when my hormones surging it gets worse.
> 
> Diane. I see you are cool today must mean you probably ovulated and got juice.
> I have EWCm and Ovulation pain still! going on like day 7 for it.

:happydance::happydance: OMG I still don't believe it lol! 

You can def see a line on my IC?? 

The FRER's are something like 15miu aren't they? I'm sooo excited now for the weekend!! 

Fibro hell ugh yeah it must be the hormones surging ready for ov causing more pain for you! 

Diane got her :spermy: yay!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, still not ovd! Did get more juice last nite! I find talking dirty gets little general standing to attention lol. Thats 4 days in a row. Thats alot for us lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Am I seeing things or isnt there a line?
 



Attached Files:







ness test.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jelliebabie

shan that will be some quality egg ur bodys getin ready to pop! Im getin worried cd18 still no ov. If i do ov 2dy and have a 28 day cycle, thats only 9 or 10 day lp! But maybe im gonna have a 32 day cycle like last mnnth? Why wud my body just change cycle length? X


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shan, still not ovd! Did get more juice last nite! I find talking dirty gets little general standing to attention lol. Thats 4 days in a row. Thats alot for us lol.

:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG I think I see it Shan!! Bloody hell Senthil is right - eagle eyes!!! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

i think i can see a line too! Ness the only reason u are stressing is cos of those bfps the other day! Chill. Plenty of time babe x


----------



## kasey590

hey guys i'd love to join  is that ok?


----------



## Nessicle

Welcome Kasey!! 

Diane I promise to stop stressing lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome kasey! The joining requirements are as follows. 1. You must be crazy 2. You must be obsessed with ttc. 3. You must be a poas addict and agree to start testing at 10dpo at the latest! 4. You must post pics of all test performed. Cool? Your in x


----------



## jelliebabie

good girl ness! X


----------



## kasey590

lol WOW u guys are crazier than i thort lol :-D sounds good  not alot of money in the back so wont be testing n e time soon...maybe thursday if we get paid enough. i dont kno how to post pics either so when i finally do do a test ill need help lol.
n e way a lil bit about me, TTC for a lil over 12 months, tests done and nothing medically wrong with fiancee or myself. hes 26 this year im 20.

i have NO idea wat Poas are altho once u guys tell me itll probably be like yup i knew that lol


----------



## kasey590

oh and currently day 35 of this cycle....arghhh!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao diane. Talking dirty. Do you have a sexy outfit on too. Girl don't fret you got a smiley. You will have longer cycle I bet.

ness I do have an eagle eye. And the line looks colored. I'm the official poas inspectore lol


----------



## shaerichelle

poas is pee on a stick. Do you temp? I'm on day 48 :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

no smiley:( hope I already had my surge o pains seem to be less harsh

:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

ness why are the lines blue on your chart? Also it says ur only 9dpo? X


----------



## kasey590

HAH! yeah i feel stupid now lol. nah i dont yet we wanted to give ourselvs 12 months to see if we could do it without any assitence from tests or anything but now that kno were ok medically i think im gunna start doing all that. did OPKs for while but they got too expensive. plus due to recent stress our sex life has deminished quite a bit so yeah lol:dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

What you mean Diane?? I never knew they were supposed to be different colours lol! 

FF had me down as ov'ing on CD16 that's wrong, the surge was on CD14 I've overridden ov as CD15 instead of CD16, I'm defo 10dpo :) x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, i may have to move on to dressing up if the dirty talk wears off! Lol. Hope u just missed the surge babe. Its easy to do! X


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lmao diane. Talking dirty. Do you have a sexy outfit on too. Girl don't fret you got a smiley. You will have longer cycle I bet.
> 
> ness I do have an eagle eye. And the line looks colored. I'm the official poas inspectore lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shan, i may have to move on to dressing up if the dirty talk wears off! Lol. Hope u just missed the surge babe. Its easy to do! X

Like me Diane?? Wanna borrow my nurses outfit :rofl:? x


----------



## jelliebabie

ness i think thats why its blue. Cos u overid it? Opks can detect the surge up to 36hrs before it happens so ff mite hav bin rite? X


----------



## Nessicle

Ah maybe then! 

Well AF is due on Saturday in 4 days and I'm always bang on time so that puts me at 10dpo. Got the surge on CD14 in the afternoon 

Plus it's my first month charting properly so FF doesnt know my cycle yet really and cos I'm a bad sleeper I don't rely on FF with my temps being inaccurate - just a guideline for me chica! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

it wud need to be extremely stretchy for me to borrow it ness! Lmao. And kasey i was only joking, but if u are crazy u will fit right in! We can get u on the right track ttc. X


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: as if!! it has to be extremely stretchy for me ha ha I'm feeling mega fat today lol OH wants me to wear it tonight - err don't think so mate!! Not unless you fancy a hippo gyrating for ya!! :rofl:


----------



## kasey590

thanks jelliebaby:thumbup:hopefully all will be well soon. how long has this group been around for now??


----------



## mommaof3

ok so this damn internet is gonna cause me to have a breakdown today GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I almost peed myself with the dirty talk comment if I wanna put dh in the mood I dirty text him lol so shannon if you ever get an inapropriate text from me you know why lol 

Ness I think frer are 25 miu or what have you id say in the next 2 days you will get your line that wont have to be inspected my miss eagle eye


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> What you mean Diane?? I never knew they were supposed to be different colours lol!
> 
> FF had me down as ov'ing on CD16 that's wrong, the surge was on CD14 I've overridden ov as CD15 instead of CD16, I'm defo 10dpo :) x

ok so I've taken the overide off and it's put me down as 8dpo which can't be right as it would mean my period isn't due til next Monday 15th, I have a 28 day cycle and due on Saturday 13th so FF doesnt make sense to me. It did this last month when I charted (didnt take my temps accurately last month) and it gave me my AF due date two days later and it actually came on Val's day 14 days after CD14 x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha thanks Nic - I'm sooo excited now lol! x


----------



## mommaof3

I had no lines on a Sunday then got faint lines on Monday night then used the frer on tuesday night it was faint but you could tell it was positive


----------



## shaerichelle

lol is that what I got this am nicole :rofl: joking


----------



## kasey590

how long have u all been TTC for??
kasey
xo


----------



## mommaof3

lol not this am poor dh Ive been so tired that dirty texting is the last thing on my mind he told me last night I just used him for his goods got what I wanted then shut his baby makeing business down he said you cant ramp up production then close the plant lol


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol is that what I got this am nicole :rofl: joking

you two talking dirty to each other lol?! :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

we havent used any protection in a year but just avoided sex at the right time then we we got our bfp the second month really trying


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol is that what I got this am nicole :rofl: joking
> 
> you two talking dirty to each other lol?! :rofl:[/QUOTE
> 
> Shannon I told you not to tell anyone lol talking about faint lines and hcg levels gets her all excited :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ ness. Hippo gyrating! Ness, im going with temps for myself to understand when i ov. Even tho it dnt make sense. Im always 28 days too but lart cycle through me at 32 days so maybe u are only 8 or 9dpo x


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness I think FF is right and your dip and 3dpo was an implantation dip and that is why you are geting faint tests:) Thats my thought.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and if u girls wana talk dirty i can give u dhs number cos im running out of things to say! U wud be helping me out and it will save the flight money and turkey bastor lmao x


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO ... I do lapdancing. Gets DH all worked up!


----------



## jelliebabie

kasey. Ive been ntnp for near on 12yrs and properly ttc for my 3rd month! Geeze i must be wanting a baby longer than anyone on here :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane I doubt Dh would mind if you repeat yourself a few times 

Shannon if I gave dh a lapdance someone would get hurt since I cant walk and chew gum at the same time and not end up in the er


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe i think just blowing ur nose wud get senthil all workd up! Lmao x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I have wanted a baby since I met my ex wow going on now 14 years. Dh might not even know you are repeating yourself lol

lol Nicole.. No one gets hurt here! I am not very coordinated either. I dont have to do it very long.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shany babe i think just blowing ur nose wud get senthil all workd up! Lmao x

lol my nose honks and he picks on me.


----------



## jelliebabie

the 1st 2yrs we where at it like rabbits! I thought oh well no point in sex if no baby so sex life went way downhill. Im just hoping we havent dtd at the fertile time the last 10 years x


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shany. Lapdancing! Now i have an image of me as an elephant gyrating! What a turn off! X


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> lol @ ness. Hippo gyrating! Ness, im going with temps for myself to understand when i ov. Even tho it dnt make sense. Im always 28 days too but lart cycle through me at 32 days so maybe u are only 8 or 9dpo x

I've always had a 14 day LP though never a 16 day so I'm going with what my body knows hun, AF was smack bang on time last month 14 days after CD14 when I got my +opk it always has been, I've never had irregular or longer cycles which is why I don't trust it 100%. 

I didnt think it was possible to have an ID on 3dpo though? Unless like Shan thought that I actually ovulated on CD12 or CD13 which would make FF even more wrong lol. I've decided not to temp next month anyway if AF gets me, it's really inconvenient lol plus I'm a bad sleeper so that's another reason why I can't rely on it - my temps are inaccurate xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. 


I am going to sit in my massage chair I have a headache and fibro hates me ..


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lol shany. Lapdancing! Now i have an image of me as an elephant gyrating! What a turn off! X

Dirty Dance with him:)


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> oh and if u girls wana talk dirty i can give u dhs number cos im running out of things to say! U wud be helping me out and it will save the flight money and turkey bastor lmao x

:rofl: ha ha ha ha x


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> I am going to sit in my massage chair I have a headache and fibro hates me ..

OMG massage chair!! I would die for that right now my back aches!!


----------



## shaerichelle

DH Bought it for me a while back its one you put on a chair is a shaitsu one.. if I didnt have it I would be on the couch sleeping


----------



## jelliebabie

bachache ness? Another symptom to add to the list! Lol x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh I want me one of those!! 

gosh still stuck at work , it's 4.30pm and been here since 8.45am ugh....I hate working lol!


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> bachache ness? Another symptom to add to the list! Lol x

:haha: true true! 

Also add:-

-headache
-exhaustion
-irritability
-lightheadedness/dizzy spells
-hunger
-thirst


I could carry on......haha 
x


----------



## jelliebabie

ness, so u are presuming u ovd on same day as +opk? Right? Thats unusual. Its normally the next day, which puts u at 9dpo so still very early! Maybe u have a 13 day lp? X


----------



## Nessicle

no I'm pretty sure i ov'd on CD15 the day after the +opk defo not CD16, I'm CD24 now so ok.....makes me, yeah 9dpo.....but the tickers go from CD14 with a 28 day cycle so that would count me as 10dpo - if I go with FF then 9dpo, if I go with tickers like what everyone else has it would be 10dpo 

so confusing hey lol?! 

I got taught that with a 28 day cycle it's 14 days up to ov and 14 days from ov (being CD14 when ov starts) to AF. otherwise if you count it from CD15 (with my 14 day lp) I would have a 29 day cycle which isn't correct - does that make sense?? xx


----------



## Nessicle

Gosh I'm all googly brained now - can't deal with maths solutions lol....

Either way I have a 28 day cycle and AF is due on Saturday - 4 days time, perhaps you're right Diane in LP of 13 if you're supposed to go by your actual ovulation date (though if you're not ttc many women wouldnt know this...?). 

I don't care long as I get two lines :haha: 

x


----------



## jelliebabie

ahh ness but if af comes on cd29 then thats a 28 day cycle! Confusing eh? And ov day is a day on its own, so 1dpo is the day after ov so cd16 is 1dpo for u. So thats 9dpo for u? Confused.com lol x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Diane lol glad you're here cos I'm useless ha ha 

oooh so 9dpo hey - damn that's set me back another day lol - I'm due in 4 days on 13 March (saturday) so that will actually be CD28/CD1 (if AF came) x


----------



## jelliebabie

all im getting at ness is there is plenty of time for that bfp babe :hugs: its coming, i knw it is. Dnt stress. U and oh are a very fertile couple! X


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Darling :) what would I do without you guys hey?! well i hope OH is fertile anyway lol.....will be having words with God if not ha ha x


----------



## mommaof3

try testing in the late eveining Ness that seemed to work better for me then with fmu


----------



## jelliebabie

so if af is due on cd28 then u have a 27 day cycle ness. Only full days before af are counted! Learn something new every day eh? X


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> try testing in the late eveining Ness that seemed to work better for me then with fmu

will do hun - how long should I hold my pee before testing?


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> so if af is due on cd28 then u have a 27 day cycle ness. Only full days before af are counted! Learn something new every day eh? X

OMG this is confusing ha ha 

So my last period was on 14 February, due on 13 March - so although I count 28 days from each AF start date the date it's due is actually CD1 of the next cycle so in actual fact it's 27 days?? 

Think I get it lol


----------



## jelliebabie

do u have an asda near by ness? Frer are 25mui and costly! Asdas own brand are 15mui and less than £4 2pack x


----------



## mommaof3

3 or 4 hours should be plenty I also drank mountain dew it helps concentrate your unrine but unless its dark yellow dont test I read with my faint lines that you shouldnt test with light color urine


----------



## Nessicle

we do have one but it's a drive, Tesco and Boots are in town though I could pop in to either of those??


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> 3 or 4 hours should be plenty I also drank mountain dew it helps concentrate your unrine but unless its dark yellow dont test I read with my faint lines that you shouldnt test with light color urine

We don't have mountain dew here but will regular juice be ok? 

So pee should look like FMU or SMU to test if doing it on an evening then? Cool, I'll hold my pee now til about 8pm before I get a bath x


----------



## jelliebabie

ness tesco do thier own cheapies too tho i dnt knw the mui. Gud luck babe, luv ya :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

I'll see if I can find the miu online for tesco then! 

luv ya too sweetheart :hugs: thank you for your help today! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness, we get some mountain dew up here in asian shops! Do u remember years ago? It was big in the uk! X


----------



## mommaof3

not sure i just read any kind of soft drink would help and my urine is darker later in the day then it is first thing in the morning I guess its because I drink water all night long and usually use the restroom at least once during the night but I would think as long as it isnt pale yellow or almost clear it should be fine its still pretty early for at 9 or 10 dpo I really think it will show in the next couple of days like Diane said 11 or 12 dpo


----------



## jelliebabie

ure welcome nessie! X


----------



## shaerichelle

you all are chatters. My tests were all dark urine. Don't drink tons before then or you will dillute it.
don't stress girl I saw the line ness.

let me do the stressn for everyone lol cuz I'm doing enough for myself.


----------



## mommaof3

Ness I just did a due date calulater if you get your bfp you will be due on nov 21st so Im gonna go ahead and ask that you hold out till nov 26 thats my bday lol or you could go on the 28th thats my little ones


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I was hoping for a Decemeber baby so I hope I have luck this cycle. Cause I will got 2 weeks over.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan. I want a dec baby too! Its our last chance to get a 2010 baby! :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

I know. I hope I can make it. Otherwise will be due around Christmas/Jan 31 and I know I wont go for 2 weeks after due date.


----------



## Nixilix

Chatty chatty ladies! My brain hurts working all the maths out!! I came home looked at the last test I have and peed real quick so not to tempt myself. Yesterdays stick still one lonely line! Boo! Anyone wana go halves on a ultra sound machine? Gotta be better than tests!! Hahahahha


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and been taking temp 1.5 hr earlier to normal maybe that affected temp x


----------



## mommaof3

ohhhhhh our very own ultrasound machine sounds lovely we need to befriend a lab worker also can get bloods done any time we want lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol dh said I can get a diva cup which is like a mooncup:) running now. Lol


----------



## jelliebabie

rite ladies, hurry up with ur posts! Gota get rid of page 666 quick style! So lots of baby dust to u all! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

whats a mooncup shan? X


----------



## jelliebabie

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: and sticky baby dust to all the bfps :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

come on girls! Lets get rid of page 666! Are u girls too scared to post on here? Lol. Suppose i will have to keep the curse to myself! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo! :wave: x


----------



## molly85

HI DIane
I'm not scared. 

Chatter boxes. Diane SHort t-shirt and a thong then bend over in front of OH and away you go. Atleast my OH likes that.

Spoke to doctor if it continues I'mto go in but with the nights is abit of apain so hopefully by Thursday I will feel better loads of house work to do while OH is away.

Ness stop panicing woman beans don't like it. If your pregnant it will still be therein a few if not get ya self a waitress uniform to.

And hello to our new Austrailian companion. the 4xC girls have been in operation for roughly 2 months Diane is the president as she set up the thread, Shannon isthe inspector and Nicole is POAS champion. We also have a forwarding party heading over to first TRI of Kel, Brandy, Nicole,Kayla (did I forget anyone?) and our rear guard is the Lovely Kim who is cheering us on whilest trying tofind her Richard!!! The rest of us are trying to getpregnant without murdering our OH's and not completely going over the edgeor going bankrupt POAS.

How is everyone?


----------



## molly85

Jeez Diane I know what Richard is, Dick is short for Richard so I would say your forcasting has just been very polite


----------



## molly85

OK facebook is an evil invention. Announcing being pregnant with picturesis not allowed


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao jo! Dick. Haha. Ur too funny girl! Have we moved out of 666 yet? X


----------



## molly85

Yep 667


----------



## jelliebabie

yipee 667! X


----------



## molly85

Is it rude to ask how long some one has tried for? Jeez I have lost allsence of what is to much


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hey ness, we get some mountain dew up here in asian shops! Do u remember years ago? It was big in the uk! X

oooh really no i don't remember it! will have to have a look out for some lol! x


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Ness I just did a due date calulater if you get your bfp you will be due on nov 21st so Im gonna go ahead and ask that you hold out till nov 26 thats my bday lol or you could go on the 28th thats my little ones

ha ha ha ha :rofl: you kill me nicole!! 

Ok girls just done another IC - extremely faint line again but not as faint as before and it came up within like a minute!! OMG I think I'm pregnant lol!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Is it rude to ask how long some one has tried for? Jeez I have lost allsence of what is to much

dont torture yourself Jo - I did that, got AF last cycle on Valentine's Day, the same day my friend text to tel me she was 12 weeks pregnant with no.3 so I asked how long it took her to conceive ......first cycle trying, I was distraught all day!


----------



## molly85

Sounds like the same girl I just closed facebook as I thought I had offeneded her.
Jeez washing machine on the blink and just got told it was my fault by my dad and a lecture on woolens being handwashed by my mother. I am far fromincompetant but that do it on purpose sometimes.


----------



## Nessicle

good girl - step away from the Facebook!


----------



## molly85

It's ok guess she was just busy she's a much nicer girl now than she was at school or I am a different person her kids are so sweet


----------



## camocutie2006

y'all are very entertaining chickas! i <3 reading this thread :D


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks camo:)

see ness just listen to diane.. (maybe I should too) I told you I saw a damn line missy! Where I'd the new test so miss eagle eye can see..

diane moon cup is like softcup. I'll get it next cycle..hopefully I won't need it in 60 days..

jo lmao about dick... I hope you feel better..


----------



## Nixilix

yEs ness where is a photo of this test lady?!? I'm so full just had loads of rasperbery cheescake icecream


----------



## shaerichelle

where is everyone?


----------



## mommaof3

Im here just trying to catch up with you chatty bunch


----------



## mommaof3

I have some :devil: sore (.)(.) today 

Diane do you have a riding crop


Ness I think your gonna be a later in the day testin kinda girl 

Jo how are you feeling today better I hope


----------



## Nixilix

im here! Just reading some old threads to see how many people got their bfp! I am so bored from waiting for af.. all symptoms gone.. boo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im reading on estrogen dominance, could cause fibro. and listening to my son cry and DH getting pissed off. I love it.


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> Im reading on estrogen dominance, could cause fibro. and listening to my son cry and DH getting pissed off. I love it.

oh dear. Weve got some cop show on and I love watching people that are so drunk and try to pretned they are not!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I am not sure I am loving this noise.


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Im reading on estrogen dominance, could cause fibro. and listening to my son cry and DH getting pissed off. I love it.

why Shannon you have an evil little streak in you lol


----------



## Nixilix

momma - when did you get your Bfp again? how manys dpo?


----------



## mommaof3

well It said I concevied on the 8th of feb got a faint bfp on the 22nd of feb so that would be about 14dpo but im not sure if that is exactly right since its based on a 28 day cycle and I was any where from 28 to 31 I had tested on sunday 21 and got a bfn with an answer first and shannon said those are the same as an frer so id say it was any where from 11dpo to 14dpo but I really had no symptoms was just feeding my need to poas


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls!! 

I can't take a pic cos Mark is watching football on my iPhone - knew getting him Sky sports on my mobile was a bad idea lol!


----------



## Nixilix

boo for Mark!!


----------



## Nixilix

mommaof3 said:


> well It said I concevied on the 8th of feb got a faint bfp on the 22nd of feb so that would be about 14dpo but im not sure if that is exactly right since its based on a 28 day cycle and I was any where from 28 to 31 I had tested on sunday 21 and got a bfn with an answer first and shannon said those are the same as an frer so id say it was any where from 11dpo to 14dpo but I really had no symptoms was just feeding my need to poas

Yeah i feel the need to poas all the time! I might, and i mean MIGHT, test in the morning if still no af... anyway to bring af on?!?!haha


----------



## shaerichelle

tell him we demand it lol!

lol evil streak no.. my son has issues with his health and he isnt taking responsibility for some of the things he is causing.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> thanks camo:)
> 
> see ness just listen to diane.. (maybe I should too) I told you I saw a damn line missy! Where I'd the new test so miss eagle eye can see..
> 
> diane moon cup is like softcup. I'll get it next cycle..hopefully I won't need it in 60 days..
> 
> jo lmao about dick... I hope you feel better..

i know! Diane is the oracle!!! you are the official line seer!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and just to make my day better - just found out that the dress i wanted for my wedding is discontinued.. bugger


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> well It said I concevied on the 8th of feb got a faint bfp on the 22nd of feb so that would be about 14dpo but im not sure if that is exactly right since its based on a 28 day cycle and I was any where from 28 to 31 I had tested on sunday 21 and got a bfn with an answer first and shannon said those are the same as an frer so id say it was any where from 11dpo to 14dpo but I really had no symptoms was just feeding my need to poas
> 
> Yeah i feel the need to poas all the time! I might, and i mean MIGHT, test in the morning if still no af... anyway to bring af on?!?!hahaClick to expand...

OMG so excited for you Rachel!! You could get two lines tomorrow!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no. I found mine on ebay it was 90% off lol and new.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> tell him we demand it lol!
> 
> lol evil streak no.. my son has issues with his health and he isnt taking responsibility for some of the things he is causing.

lol no bloody chance! besides Diane said I would get my bfp at 10/11dpo and since she's figured out that I'm actually 9dpo then my tests dont really count from before then!! 

I'm quite scared that I'm getting lines this early on lol hope it's not twins arrrrghhh lol 

been having funny twinges in the right side of my uterus and my right hip. So exhausted too struggling to stay awake, I was ready for bed at 7.30pm ha


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> tell him we demand it lol!
> 
> lol evil streak no.. my son has issues with his health and he isnt taking responsibility for some of the things he is causing.
> 
> lol no bloody chance! besides Diane said I would get my bfp at 10/11dpo and since she's figured out that I'm actually 9dpo then my tests dont really count from before then!!
> 
> I'm quite scared that I'm getting lines this early on lol hope it's not twins arrrrghhh lol
> 
> been having funny twinges in the right side of my uterus and my right hip. So exhausted too struggling to stay awake, I was ready for bed at 7.30pm haClick to expand...

all good signs - however Mark really needs to give the phone back cause we have tests to look at...


----------



## molly85

I'mok ish the flashing light overmy head may not be a perk


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> tell him we demand it lol!
> 
> lol evil streak no.. my son has issues with his health and he isnt taking responsibility for some of the things he is causing.
> 
> lol no bloody chance! besides Diane said I would get my bfp at 10/11dpo and since she's figured out that I'm actually 9dpo then my tests dont really count from before then!!
> 
> I'm quite scared that I'm getting lines this early on lol hope it's not twins arrrrghhh lol
> 
> been having funny twinges in the right side of my uterus and my right hip. So exhausted too struggling to stay awake, I was ready for bed at 7.30pm haClick to expand...
> 
> all good signs - however Mark really needs to give the phone back cause we have tests to look at...Click to expand...

:rofl: I'll go tell him...."well Rachel said you have to give me the phone!"


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> I'mok ish the flashing light overmy head may not be a perk

Flashing light?


----------



## shaerichelle

oh no. Jo are you okay?

ness it sounds good.:) fingers crossed.

I hope to have some bd tonight with high temps tomorrow if not I will be crushed.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shanny sweetie! My official line spotter!! 

Ooh you chasing eggy tonight??

Just watching One Born Every Minute....slightly scaring me lol


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: I'll go tell him...."well Rachel said you have to give me the phone!"

I'll just text you so he'll have to pass it over


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. you all need to watch the business of being born.

I hope I am oving. I did this same day last cycle.


----------



## Nixilix

Im sky+ing it. will watch it in bed in the morning before i get picked up for airport


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I'll go tell him...."well Rachel said you have to give me the phone!"
> 
> I'll just text you so he'll have to pass it overClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> lol. you all need to watch the business of being born.
> 
> I hope I am oving. I did this same day last cycle.

I hope you are too xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I'll go tell him...."well Rachel said you have to give me the phone!"
> 
> I'll just text you so he'll have to pass it overClick to expand...

just heard my phone vibrate lol was that you? he's not brought it down yet ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I'll go tell him...."well Rachel said you have to give me the phone!"
> 
> I'll just text you so he'll have to pass it overClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

she bloody has done as well Shannon!! lol cheeky buggar :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

no that actually wasn't me!! haha! tx me the pic! Im too excited. Might wee myself!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Rachel you are funny. 

bbiab dinner time


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Im sky+ing it. will watch it in bed in the morning before i get picked up for airport

oooh yeah you're off to Ireland aren't you?!


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> no that actually wasn't me!! haha! tx me the pic! Im too excited. Might wee myself!!!

oooh really ha ha wonder who the hell that was from then lol well he's not brought me the phone in yet, will text you a pic when I go upstairs - downstairs at the mo, kicked Mark upstairs for the footy ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey crazy ladies!

Just got home from seeing Grease the musical...it was AMAZING. I am dead tired though..wow...


----------



## Nixilix

yeah off to ireland to see granny. going with my mum and got my sisters hen do to discuss so that'll keep us entertained! 
I'll be hugging my phone now waiting for the test!! haha.


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> LMAO Rachel you are funny.
> 
> bbiab dinner time

enjoy hun xx


----------



## molly85

Jeez did you do another test ness? 

Striplight is flickering its begging for the broom treatment


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so lost..someone give me a quick update!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Ness tested and got a faint but not as faint within a minute! but she's being mean and wont post cause stupid oh has her phone. !!! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Ahhh..Nessie! Quick..take 10 more tests and mail em to us asap :D Overnight, por favor.


----------



## Nessicle

Jo I'm obsessed - Shan can see lines I'm rubbish at them! lol don't worry I'm not stressing though! 

I'll test you asap Rach xx


----------



## Nixilix

ness post me one of your positives so i can pretend  or i couuld just get a pink pen and draw one like i promised! might cheer me up!


----------



## molly85

Brandy I saw that when I was 12it was brilliant did they have the lazer light show to?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No lasers, just lots of lights and dancing..it was so good :D


----------



## molly85

How did I get left out of the textin loop?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww I miss unlimited texting!


----------



## Nixilix

not long till your first scan now plb!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah!!!! Still feels like forever away though lol. I am so impatient.


----------



## Nixilix

my friend at work just had her 20 wk scan.. little girl!


----------



## molly85

I have free texts! wahhhhh, needy person here


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow 20 wks..seems so far away for me. Congrats to her tho!

K I'm tired..beyond tired, so it's time for me to go to bed. xoxoxo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, I would've been your texting buddy lol....but now that I'm here, can't do that..they're like 15 cents per text


----------



## molly85

yeoch thats exspensive i believe. mines pay as you go but i get a special offer


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! I went to the doctor today and I lost 8lbs woot woot! I so happy. I was 212 now im 204. go me! hehe!


----------



## Nixilix

Go u babe!! Xx well done!!


----------



## molly85

Yay whats yasecret sitting round eatting biscuits isn't working forme


----------



## Shey

thank you! i have to go back in 2 weeks for a pap smear


----------



## molly85

A what a who?
Sounds undignified.


----------



## molly85

Is anyne free to lok at my charts and see if they make any sence?


----------



## jelliebabie

well done shey on the weight loss! Ness wheres the photos dam it lady!?! Nicole, do i have a riding crop? U trying to talk dirty again? Lmao. Shanz babe hope ur ov today! I think i am. Ewcm tonite woohoo. X


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh and ness, oracle? Lol. That kinda has a ring to it! We now have a poas inspector, poas counciller and poas predictor! And u ness can be the poas student x


----------



## molly85

Jeez everyone is O'ing at the moment or in 2ww. Does anyone think they maybe ovulating in say 3 weeks so can wait with baited breath with me to see if I do?


----------



## shaerichelle

I MIGHT BE oing lol. I had some ewcm..no smiley jo I'll look at your chartt in mine on my phone.


----------



## mommaof3

well Mrs.Oracle I just figured your dh could be the stable boy and you could be the naughty RIDEING teacher lol


----------



## shaerichelle

judging by the temp I just had. 95% sure I'm not ovulating. Pretty sure I'm out this cycle.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo Id be your texting buddy but im not sure how that works since your across the pond from me ill have to check with sprint


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao nicole. She needs her whip


----------



## mommaof3

yes lmao Diane could give him a proper rideing lesson with that


----------



## jelliebabie

lol ladies. Not sure if dh is into the whole pain for pleasure thing! Lmao. Thanx for the suggestion tho. Just one more :sex: and im retiring for the onth x


----------



## jelliebabie

i meant month! Omg hubbys got a headache! Hope he aint trying to get out of giving me my final supply! Aint that an excuse us gals make? X


----------



## jelliebabie

and jo, i cud be your text buddie x


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane give him some asprin and tell him to suck it up you will do all the work


----------



## jelliebabie

anyone elses oh moan about the amount of time they spend on here? X


----------



## mommaof3

man i just got a hit with a nasty case of eveing sickness i sure hope thats all it is and not what the little man has had wowzers it was bad thought sure I was gonna lose my dinner


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane mine is gone during the day so has no idea so I lie and say I havent been on much at all then I pretend to watch tv while im on here


----------



## jelliebabie

haha nicole. He has gone to lie down for half n hour. If he falls asleep i will just wake up little general before he wakes up then he cant refuse! Aint :sex: a good cure for a headachf anyway?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Nicole Do you have any ginger?

My DH is on the computer so much Diane it doesnt matter lol Tell him to suck it up you will releave his headache with an ejaculation lol

JO your chart looks good so far.


----------



## jelliebabie

has it passed yet nicole? :hugs: where has kirstie wantabean gone? She shudve ovd by nw and startd ss! And where is nessies test pic? X


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe, can u tell if ur gona ov by ur temp? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness is in bed I am sure.

Ugh. 

So what if I dont Ovulate when I supposed to? Like tonight. So frustrated


----------



## mommaof3

no I dont have any ginger it comes and goes its like im hungry sick if that makes any sence but i just ate I need to get some lemon candy that usually helps but it hasnt been bad so really didnt think i needed anything


----------



## shaerichelle

Sounds like evening sickness.


----------



## jelliebabie

fxd for u shan babe. Hope we both have raised temps tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kellie :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww congrats Nicole on 6 weeks:)

Yes Diane that would be awesome.


----------



## mommaof3

its getting some better i think some of it was that i waited to long to eat


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane your temps are kinda like mine the flat thing! ugh


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Aww congrats Nicole on 6 weeks:)
> 
> Yes Diane that would be awesome.

Thanks hun wish it was 36 weeks lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol you have a long ways to go.


----------



## mommaof3

34 weeks sounds better then 238 days lol


----------



## molly85

lol Nicole don't thy say you are term at 38 weeks so you could say 32 weeks.Yay 6 weeks!
Diane could you do some thing intresting with some jodphurs? or go for the sweet inocent indian girl look? lol wiggle those hips girl.

Right girls I'm pants my email is [email protected]


----------



## molly85

It should alsohelp you find me on facebook
Joanne Rolling


----------



## mommaof3

Im trying to ween my puppies so i gave them canned chicken baby food well i just tired to feed them and gagged so bad I dont know how they could manage to make chicken smell that rank dh just stood there and laughed at me I couldnt get away from the smell and everytime i tried to pick up the plate Id start gagging again the least dh could have done was take the plate lol


----------



## mommaof3

Jo sent you a request on facebook


----------



## mommaof3

a friend of mine on facebook says her daughter will be a year old in 2 months and still isnt crawling isnt that really late my son was walking right at 10 months


----------



## molly85

Got it Nicole. Am I calculateing correctly that this beanis your 4th?
Busy woman. we gave our pups watered down pupy food with added puppy powder milk when they were weaning all 8 went on to be big and strong but tried not sniff it


----------



## molly85

I'n heard from soem where somekids just don't cral or do the bum shuffle they justget up and walk. It was probably uni because I think they said before 18 months was normal I was a pre 1 walker and I know a fair few people whos children walk before1 to


----------



## jelliebabie

jo! Me in jodphurs? Not a sexy look at the mo. Lol. Think elephant wearing skipants for a clearer image! I wana turn him on not have him running for the hills! Aww nicole. When the puppies going to thier new homes? X


----------



## shaerichelle

that is late Nicole. LOL Saben was holding onto things walking around then house at 6 months then decided to crawl around 8 months and walked at a year. When he started holding on to things walking I thought I had a super baby lol. It was crazy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you are beautiful stop it lady


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon! U aint seen me naked! :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

why is no one on bebo? :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

Im hopeing in the next 2 weeks chihuahua puppies arnt that easy to ween im finding out Diane your beautiful so hush lol 

Shannon yeah I thought that was a little late for crawling jesse crawled at 6 months he just couldnt wait to get moveing and Jo ive heard of babies who skip crawling but unless I misunderstood her post the little girl doesnt pull up to furniture or scoot i think she said she will get on her hands and kness and rock


----------



## mommaof3

oh my i just discovered cheetos smell like stinky feet I have never noticed that before I think hubby is gonna have to find a new snack ugh got my stomach flopping again


----------



## shaerichelle

eww cheetos.

Diane you havent seen me naked either, I dont like the way I look.

Im in a depressed funk. Dh has made comments that has made me cry. Why dont men think before they talk?


----------



## jelliebabie

urgh cheesy feet? Not very appetising lol. Hows the lil penguin doin anyway? Had any more seafood recently? X


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shany. Whats that ass said nw? By the way ive put on 3 stone in 6months so have 5 stone to lose! Eek! Hence my lack of self confidence x


----------



## jelliebabie

a brain is needed to think shan. He is a man, we all knw where their brains are kept nw dnt we? :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I think its an Italian penquin lol seems to have a likeing for spaghetti


----------



## mommaof3

sorry dh is being an ass shannon 

ill bbiab hubby wants the computer


----------



## shaerichelle

diane :rofl: they dont do they.

I have put on just over 1 stone and I cant fit into any of my clothes cause its all in my gut and hips :cry: I think when we get sick the weight piles on. Sorry you dont feel sexy lady. I was feeling sexy til I put on and outfit and DH called me an old lady.


----------



## jelliebabie

we will need to think of itallian names then lol. Spk soon. Tell hubby nt to be long! X


----------



## jelliebabie

an old lady? What outfit where u wearing shan? A granny one? :rofl: theres nothing old about you exept ur hubby lol. Joking. Hes lucky to have a young sexy chick likf u!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes he lol:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

this is the top.
 



Attached Files:







cami.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh shan! Where u being a zebra? Did u wana act out racing stripes n get him 2 ride u to the winning post? :rofl: did nicoles suggestion of naughty riding instructor turn u on? Lmao x


----------



## jelliebabie

i like the top btw x


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao .. Diane I bought this a while ago.. Its mesh see through.
Now I am wearing uncomfortable pjs instead

I love it. Its comfy.


----------



## jelliebabie

its see thru? Wow u are kinky shan! Lol. Hmmn, it seems after a certain time of nite we lower the tone round here! Ok, well i lower the tone :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao I am kinky Diane. I have to be with DH lmao


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I think I forgot to answer you a bit ago yeah this will be my fourth I have an 18 year old dd 15 year old ds and a 2 year old ds


you girls and your naughty post I seen the conversations you had last night lol I think all this baby dancing has Diane all silly


----------



## shaerichelle

lol its just what diane needed:)


----------



## molly85

i won't get :sex: until tuesday oh is off to his dads and I don't expect him back before then.
It's work that is making me sick jeez i could really do with hurling now


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole. Mite not be getting my bd 2nite! Think this is a very important day btw. I thing its ov day, will the past 4 days be enuf if i dont? X


----------



## jelliebabie

are u at work just nw jo? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh yes diane. Sperm can last 2-5 days:) I would bd tomorrow just for extra safety lol


----------



## mommaof3

I would think so and my daughter who is studying biology told me that x sperm girl sperm are the longer lasting while y sperm male sperm are faster but dont last as long I didnt know that so im guessing if u ov a couple days after last bding your chances of a girl are better if you baby dance closer to ov better chance its a boy


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well I should keep BDIng lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh interesting stuff nicole! Ur daughter was giving YOU a biology lesson on sperm! :rofl: and shan, i aint lettin hubs away with it! I will go seduce him tonight wether he wants to or not. Is that rape btw? Dont wana miss the egg! Would that stand up in court? X


----------



## molly85

yep i'm at work diane. theyare now all settled but i think house work would have done the same


----------



## mommaof3

these are the only two bassinets ive looked at that I like what do you guys think
 



Attached Files:







41figgiVfqL__SL500_AA280_.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 2









41GTYXWzeCL__SL160_AA160_.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> oh interesting stuff nicole! Ur daughter was giving YOU a biology lesson on sperm! :rofl: and shan, i aint lettin hubs away with it! I will go seduce him tonight wether he wants to or not. Is that rape btw? Dont wana miss the egg! Would that stand up in court? X

if it comes to you going to court Diane we will come testify for you that we pressured you to catch the egg


----------



## jelliebabie

u missing matty jo? X


----------



## molly85

they are cute.
We'r not sure whether to get 1 or just the cot as we have a tiny 2 bedroom tht baby monitors wouldn't even be needed and the finacial perspective. if we had the space and money deffinatly


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao nic! Ur so funny chick! Whats a bassinet? U dnt have cots over there? X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I dont think it would stand up in court Diane.

Nicole I like the first one. Is that a vibrating one? My son loved that.

Jo how are ya?


----------



## molly85

he's online diane just hate going to bed without him. he will be off on thursday afternoon. sniff.


----------



## molly85

Staying very still Shannon popcorn and oreos and green tea.

Diane you look amazingly like mybest friend from schools mum when she was younger very bizarre i know she had her eldest adopted but that would just be too odd


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> callie :wave: kaylas pregnant! X

When is she due? How exciting. I guess I thought that she was waiting another month to try for some reason. That is so exciting!
How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## molly85

November 21strings bells not sure why tho


----------



## NurseKel

Not sure if it was me or the other Kellie you were talking to Diane but.......
HI!!!:flower: You better be catching the eggy soon woman!


----------



## molly85

10 weeks kel it'sreally flying by now


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry you all.. Dh just told me I was being a bitch. I am done for the night. I cant handle anymore. Guess no BD oh well. I am sick of a lot of shit right now


----------



## NurseKel

Maybe for you girlie...LMAO. I have been extremely sick since Saturday and narrowly missed a hospital trip for IV fluids due to being so dehydrated so although I've been following you ladies I haven't really had the energy to post. I am so happy for Kayla though. I knew it wouldn't be long before she got her BFP. Hopefully you and Ness will get hers soon too.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness has pretty much gotten a bfp


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kellie! Yes it was you! Lol. I saw ur name at the bottom and knew u where sneaking about in here! Wow 10wks already! Ur a quarter of the way there girl! X


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no jo! Am i adopted?! My parents didnt tell me! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you are a naughty chick:)


----------



## molly85

lol you would no. that would have been such a small world tho.
Kel this lotwant me in hospital, I can't afford to be off work tho.
Shan you guys are need some quiet timetry and relax


----------



## mommaof3

TMI here ladies so dh wanted some attention I tried to tell him oral sex and a naseuated pregnant lady just isnt a good combination but did he listen NOPE had to have it his way he just about got puked on lol but I was a trooper and dtd he suggested I ride top so he didnt put to much pressure on my belly guess he learnt a lesson lmao


----------



## molly85

Nicole I would have puked on purpose i just hate pubes between my teeth


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Jo I make him keep that area trimmed


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Men they never listen their way or the highway.

I dont like pubes either.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> lol you would no. that would have been such a small world tho.
> Kel this lotwant me in hospital, I can't afford to be off work tho.
> Shan you guys are need some quiet timetry and relax

Tonight was supposed to be that.. but I needed to design an ad for him and he wasnt to nice :cry:

I need a break.


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon hunny sorry your haveing such a hard time you both are just so stressed I know easier said then done but take a deep breath and try and relax


----------



## molly85

dang Matt wont trim his face.
I did the chart comparrison it seems to match me with pregnant and ovulating woman mainly hi hope taht is promicing


----------



## molly85

Never mix work andpleasure if he don't like your work send him else where if he wants it free tell himto button it


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna get off here im sure dh is already snoreing so gonna go kick his butt and make him move over have a good night talk to ya all tomorrow 

Diane if you have to attack dh ill be at the court hearing 

Shannon hunny hope you feel better tomorrow is a new day and hopefully a better one 


Jo hope you feel better sorry dh is gonna be away a few days I cant sleep if mine isnt here 


NESS I THINK ILL BE SEEING A BFP WHEN I GET UP IN THE MORNING 


to anyone ive missed have a good night my 4c ladies


----------



## mommaof3

Jo you crack me up glad your chart matches up i think thats a good sign


----------



## jelliebabie

omg ladies! U really are fighting for the gold tmi award tonight! :rofl: nicole, my hubs wud never say no to oral, but saliva kills sperm! So that and pubes are of the menu! X


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite nicole :hugs:


----------



## molly85

The thought is just making me want to puke. If I liked it I would do it i don't so I won't. Bleugh


----------



## shaerichelle

it didn't kill sperm for me and I got preggo. 

jo apparently I can't deisgn for what he learned in college. 


nicole thanks.

okay ladies love ya but I'm going to bed before dh. 

maybe tomoorw my stomach won't be in pain.


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole if im up in court, u will be my co-accused! This thread will be taken in for evidence. I knw a good lawyer! X


----------



## molly85

Night Shan,make him do it himeself whining men


----------



## jelliebabie

gudnite shany babe :hugs: luv ya x hope ur temps go up in the morning! X


----------



## Shey

Ahhh i get off for a few hours and i have catching up to do


----------



## shaerichelle

I refuse to do anymore ads for him

I hope yours go up to diane. Have bd less than you. So it's not looking good on my end.

I'm in bed. Night.


----------



## molly85

Of coursethe tonegotlowered again a while backbut i think it has now improved.
Shey where is less than an hours drive from universal?


----------



## Shey

night shannon

Jo um i dunno. im 2 hrs away from orlando.


----------



## molly85

Not a worry its a distant thought if I get pregnant i won't be going on rides any way


----------



## Shey

haha aww Jo


----------



## jelliebabie

evening shey! 2 of my sister in laws stay in america, one in florida, the other in new york. Shame i dont like them very much! It cudve been a good holiday! X


----------



## Loren

heloooo, ive just red back on the posts ive missed and nearly wet myself at the TMI going on haha.how r u all tonight/today? :) went the loo before and had clumpy creamy white CM like slipperyish but it didnt string far enough between my fingers sorry TMI haha but that means OV is onits ways doesnt it?xxx


----------



## molly85

Dianedid u wotch 1 born every minute?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren. Do u temp babe? You are at the possibly fertile stage. When the cm gets more clear, watery or egg white slimy u are most fertile! X


----------



## jelliebabie

well done for ur contribution to the tmi loren :thumbsup:


----------



## Shey

Aww Jellie you could always come to florida and visit me and my beautiful baby boy


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry dnt knw hw to the thumbs up smilie lol. X


----------



## Loren

haha thanx. nope i was starting to then i gave up!!!!so i'm just BDing 1 day then not the next, wel was every day past 4 days but got to get the spermies back up and runing, okey doke al keep checking, i'm on CD11 today so possible could change soon. xxxxxx jo i absoloutly love one born every minute!!!!i'm hooked xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo! What channel does it come on? Ive never seen it :cry: and shey, that would be amazing! :thanks: i will keep that invite in mind! Ooh warm weather! My sil stays in kisimedd? Rp? Orlando x


----------



## Shey

If anyone wants another TTC buddy i'll be your buddy.


----------



## Shey

Jellie im in port st lucie which is 2 hrs south of orlando


----------



## molly85

I'v recorded them as can't wotch it at work.
Howcome your upso late loren?


----------



## jelliebabie

i meant kissimee? Sp? Lol! Hey shey jo is nearly on same cycle day as u! But we are all ttc buddies here :hugs: i will add you to my sigi x


----------



## molly85

Channel 4 Diane its on OD I think we are 4 episodes in. I loved the blok theotehr week yelling at his wife to get on with it as she kept going to sleepand it was stalling labour and the husband in the first episode being stupid with hisson they really made me laugh my OH would have been booted out for that behaviour


----------



## Shey

Yay! woot woot!


----------



## molly85

Add me to I'm not on there


----------



## Shey

i'll add ya jo


----------



## molly85

i need to improveon adding people. lazy jojo as matt would put it


----------



## Shey

haha you are funny Jo


----------



## Loren

oh my diane u would love it we get it on channel 4, theyve put cameras in a hospital and film labour and birth of ladies but its really good!!!!!u like get to no the girls and u hear about their pregnancy, how they found out, and afterwards.o wel u'de have to watch it haha.i loveee ittt, i cant sleep jo......i'm like an night owl, but ive recently stoped smoking so my sleeps all over the place i crave more at night so i'm sitting here puffing on my nicorette inhalator lol xxxx


----------



## molly85

why did a girl with DD boobs wear a push up bra to work?
Jeez I have a couple of melons under my chin, pregnant lady boobs will be enormous


----------



## Loren

jo i hated that man who was shouting and saying it was her fault they were stuck there waiting for her to give birth and that she should have just asked for the c-section!!!!!as hes shouting at her shes contracting i would have stabbed him with the closest thing!!!!plus when he sed "i might aswel go home what do i need to be hear for i'm just watching, your mother might aswel be here" i'd have sed through grinded teeth "EFF OFF then and go and get my mother!!!!!" arggghhhh he made me so mad xxx


----------



## Shey

haha. Jo i have friends that are younger than me and they wear DD's one girl is 25 and the other girl is 16.


----------



## molly85

Awww, I never nag people to stop coz that happens I have enough bad habbits my self.
How old are you Loren? 1 borneevery minute is filmed in southampton it reminds me of the royal surrey where I will probably go and teh receptionist cracks me up she is like allward receptionists


----------



## Loren

haha jo thats what my mum saif when i found out i was pregnant in jan, she walked past me and my clevarage caught her eye and she said jesus wept your boobs are going to be humongus hahaha xxx


----------



## molly85

Shey they are just bugging me now because I am more aware of them they have always ben big with stretch marks but the thought they will get bigger is soooo scary. I would probably loose half a stone if it didn't have them


----------



## Loren

Bradley (My Fiance) doesnt stop going on at me!!!!when i MC'd he was like dont start smoking again and i just thought eff off and had one well he flipped and i'm not being funny but i only felt calm from the anger after having one!!!hes such a tit sometimes!!!lol.i'm 21 jo, been smoking since i was 14 tut tut ino.haha ino shes hilerious did u see her go into the nurses staff room look round rob a biscuit and get off haha xxx


----------



## Shey

Damn this feeling wont go away I've been having this feeling in my lower abdomen since yesterday. its really uncomfortable.


----------



## molly85

they actually seem bigger than that picture I seem to put weight on round my torso the most and I think may have gained some over the last week. plus they are boosted up.

I know he was mean loren but she did wake up and keep going she had blatently complained at the start about getting stuck before and wanting a natural birth she was heading for a c-section if he hadn't given her hislittle pep talk lol


----------



## Shey

my tatas were huge when i was pregnant with my son but now back to normal sorta.


----------



## molly85

and you deffinatly haven't been :sex:? tummy upset? Nerves? UTI?


----------



## Loren

Shey said:


> Damn this feeling wont go away I've been having this feeling in my lower abdomen since yesterday. its really uncomfortable.

i had that in the morning yesterday!!!!!it was in the middle between my lady garden and belly button!!!!was like an uncomfortable twitchy niggle!!!!at one point i actually sed ouch!!xxx


----------



## Loren

haha true, but i stil wanted to wack him lol.xx


----------



## molly85

Awww loren you know I'm imaging Bradley from eastenders now he was such a sweety. 
Tell him giving up is dead stressful and coldturkey isn't good for you weaning down is better and especially after MC you can be condoned a fag or two even if your jumping straight backon the horse


----------



## Shey

Loren this is different. it's not a twitch. mind you i havent dtd in 3 yrs.

Jo Idk what it could be. Its not nerves cause i'd be nauseated if it were.


----------



## molly85

I think if she had got up and done that baby would have arrived a darnsite quicker. The young couple with baby jake????? were so sweet.


----------



## molly85

Hmmmm. and :witch: is her usual self?


----------



## Shey

witch is gone for me. now my lower back is hurting


----------



## Shey

im gonna go to bed now it's past midnight here and i have to be up in 7 hrs.


----------



## molly85

Passs.

I have foundsomething very nice on TV. Menstoplessbeach volley ball they are all tanned and lovely can I please have 1 please?


----------



## molly85

Night Shey feel better


----------



## Shey

thank you jo, night night


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> Awww loren you know I'm imaging Bradley from eastenders now he was such a sweety.
> Tell him giving up is dead stressful and coldturkey isn't good for you weaning down is better and especially after MC you can be condoned a fag or two even if your jumping straight backon the horse

hahaha everyone use to call us bradley and stacey. my brads got black hair and olive skin tho lol.he is alot like bradley branning off easties but my brad has a period weekly instead of monthly lol.i might try that one tomorow lol.i'm actually watching the clock for what time the shop is opening lol.this nicorette stick is hurting my throat!!!!

hmmmmm are we talking about the same woman lol.i'm on about the one whos baby came out floppy and didnt cry at first?baldy fella, big ears and she had red hair??? was baby jake the one with his bowels outside his body awwww yes they were xxx 

nite shey xxx


----------



## molly85

yep bowles baby. Oh the 1 with the red hair made me want to scream at her. Isence I will be a whiner to.
I couldn't have my mother there either it's stressful enough time as it is


----------



## Loren

hahaha mens topless volleyball haha, i'm going to catch up on vampire diaries!!!now Stefan salvatore and Damon Salvatore i'd like one or both of them!! xx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> yep bowles baby. Oh the 1 with the red hair made me want to scream at her. Isence I will be a whiner to.
> I couldn't have my mother there either it's stressful enough time as it is

me to!!!!i do not have a pain thresh hold atall!!!!i'd rather my mum than brad!!!!but them 2 are my birthing partners when the time comes lol xx


----------



## Loren

right jo am off to watch this and then going to have a shower and go to my mums i might aswel stay up got go visiting today so should keep me going.ni nite xxxx


----------



## molly85

I'v not seen that does itv have a catch up thing?
I'm not sure I am going to like it i was ab buffy/angel fan andloved the twilight books
how does it compare?


----------



## molly85

Night or day,have agood time. Gotto go do somework in a mo


----------



## jelliebabie

all u girlies gone? I need 2 watch than 1bornevery! What day/time is it on? And jo, they are making u work when ur on here? How inconvenient :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

Boom. Af arrives.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Sorry Rachel :hugs:

I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it feel better. Just big big :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks. Means I had a 26 day cycle. Least they are regular and short. On to next month then. Stupid witch


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: am so sorry rach! :cry: :hugs: i hope u get your bfp this cycle babe x babydust for you! :dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

morning nessie babe! Have u another bfp to report this morning? 10dpo? X


----------



## Nixilix

jelliebabie said:


> :hugs: am so sorry rach! :cry: :hugs: i hope u get your bfp this cycle babe x babydust for you! :dust:

Thanks Hun. Jst told other half he needs to do it properly this month!!!
hahaha!

Told him I want a fertalised egg for easter not a chocolate one!


----------



## Nixilix

Fingers crossed for Ness... where are you Ness!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

enjoy ur break away rachel. Let ur hair down and dont stress for a few days. Remember it WIll happen honey. Just gota hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah i know... CD1 has benefits = WINE!


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh, enjoy it while u can! :wine:


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Boom. Af arrives.

:cry: so sorry darling :hugs: I can't believe it!! I really thought you'd get your bfp this cycle!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

well girls same again with IC's - Diane I couldnt get any from Tesco last night as it's a Tesco Metro and they didnt have any in stock! They're 25miu though and my internet cheaps are 10miu. I heard FRER are 12.5miu or 15miu can't remember which but still can't really see anything on FRER. 

Attached a pic of last night's test (top) and this morning (bottom) (blurry again sorry girls! Gonna borrow work's camera tonight when I do my evening test). I can see a faint line the same again but shouldnt it be getting stronger if it was a defo bfp??? 

I cant tell you how exhausted I am girls, I was in bed for 9.45pm last night had some real catching up to do on here!! Slept really heavily, still feel exhausted, temp dropped again to 36.61 this morning although I took it slightly earlier than usual as OH woke me so I thought better to do it then than when I've woken more fully - I'll have to go and use the temp adjuster I think. 

My skin is so oily and spotty, major breakout on my chin. My back is really spotty and oily too ugh gross!! Still feeling like I have a cold approaching that never seems to come to a proper cold, 5 days now! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh ness! Definately see lines babe! Use one of those ics with water and see what happens! If no lines, be confident that they are pickin up hcg and u are pregnant! :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

OMG really?! OMG OMG OMG!! I'm pregnant girls!!! :happydance::happydance:

I will do the water test tonight then, Diane your prediction was right, I reckon maybe stronger lines at 11dpo tomorrow?! 

eek!!xx


----------



## Nessicle

inverted and greyscale xx
 



Attached Files:







6339-grayscale.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5









6339-inverted.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jelliebabie

definately lines there babe, but do the water test tonight to put ur mind at ease! I cant wait 4 u 2 believe ur preggers! Then i can do this :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

he he he thank you sweetie pie!!! I think the moment I believe it is when I finally see the words "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" on a CB digi lol!! 

I'm in shock still I haven't dared believe til now but this has to be something!! :wohoo:!!!xx


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao ness. Now try and concentrate at work. :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I'm not even doing any work, I'm a mixture of exhausted and happy :haha: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

:baby: :happydance: :baby: :happydance: x


----------



## Nessicle

I'm tempted to go out and buy a digi lol but know there's no point yet ha ha xx


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats ness:) I knew it


----------



## shaerichelle

my temp only went up to 97.6 which isn't out of tthe ordinary. :cry: between hubbys rudeness last night and that looks like a shitty day for me


----------



## jelliebabie

i havent slept yet girls so need to get 3hrs sleep to take my temp! Hi shan :wave: how are ur temps this morning? Ness, leave the digi till next wk x


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> congrats ness:) I knew it

:hugs: I know I'm frustrating everyone saying this but I still can't quite believe til I see two clear lines on a FRER, got one for tomorrow 11dpo, so i would imagine it would show by then! 

Eeek, more noticeable cramping today, wetness down below like AF has arrived but nothing except like small patches of water in underwear! 

Bb's getting tender now which I never get before AF comes so I'm holding on to my faith :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> i havent slept yet girls so need to get 3hrs sleep to take my temp! Hi shan :wave: how are ur temps this morning? Ness, leave the digi till next wk x

oh my word why haven't you slept?! you been up all night?! 

yep will do, it says you can take from the day your period is due so obviously would be ridiculously early to do now lol, bought one for when I see two strong definite lines anyway which I doubt I will get til day AF is due x


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shan :hugs: does that mean u didnt ov? Or u mite have cos it has gone up rite? And good girl ness keep ur faith. I knw u wont believe it till its in black and white so we will save the happydance till then but its coming! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

yip defo wait till 2 strong lines before digi! Nothing worse than the words NOT PREGNANT staring u in the face! Especially when u are! X


----------



## jelliebabie

im fine thanks ness. Just couldnt sleep! But hope i have ovd. Will knw in a few hours! Also got :sex: last night, hehe gdnite girls x


----------



## shaerichelle

Geeze Dinae I hope you had lots of :sex: lol You need sleep now. It needs to be 97.8 to O and its 97.6 so if it goes up to that within a next day or two yes. but I doubt it. :cry: Dh and I didnt bd last night.

Do you think you caught an eggy Diane? I have a good feeling..Im not psychic like you though.

I think I am out this month .. I might give up temping within the next few days. I am to the point of my hope being gone.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> yip defo wait till 2 strong lines before digi! Nothing worse than the words NOT PREGNANT staring u in the face! Especially when u are! X

ha ha ha that's what I just said to Shan over email lol, would be a right kick in the face :haha: 

Glad you got a fresh dose of :spermy: 

I'm rooting for you all now girls, and Rachel needs to be cheered on to ovulation. Noticed she's not been on much today, she's probs feeling a bit low - hugs Rachel :hugs:

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Rachel CD 49 here and no ovulation. I know its hard.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Geeze Dinae I hope you had lots of :sex: lol You need sleep now. It needs to be 97.8 to O and its 97.6 so if it goes up to that within a next day or two yes. but I doubt it. :cry: Dh and I didnt bd last night.
> 
> Do you think you caught an eggy Diane? I have a good feeling..Im not psychic like you though.
> 
> I think I am out this month .. I might give up temping within the next few days. I am to the point of my hope being gone.

don't doubt hun - wait to see what your temps do and bully senthil in to :sex: 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

This is the ad I made that he told me he didnt like because it didnt have the stuff in it that he learned in school:cry: I thought I did good.
 



Attached Files:







ad.jpg
File size: 124.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Geeze Dinae I hope you had lots of :sex: lol You need sleep now. It needs to be 97.8 to O and its 97.6 so if it goes up to that within a next day or two yes. but I doubt it. :cry: Dh and I didnt bd last night.
> 
> Do you think you caught an eggy Diane? I have a good feeling..Im not psychic like you though.
> 
> I think I am out this month .. I might give up temping within the next few days. I am to the point of my hope being gone.
> 
> don't doubt hun - wait to see what your temps do and bully senthil in to :sex:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ness I dont even want to touch him. And I do have doubt lots of it.:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

aww shan so sorry you feel that way :hugs: I don't know what to say :cry: xxx

The ad looks fab to me honey i can't understand hubby's problem with it xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey lovelies

Sorry I've been off and on so much...mostly off though. Been a crazy week with builders and birthday and early early nights due to fatigue. 

Hope you caught that eggy, Diane!
Nessie, keep holding the faith..I think you're getting a nice surprise tomorrow!
Shan :hugs: I know it must be soooo frustrating. I had a 6 month cycle once when I first started TTC, so I know the feeling :(


----------



## Nessicle

ooh was it your birthday Brandy?! If so happy belated birthday!! 

Thank you darling, I'll be 11dpo tomorrow so a FRER should give me a little something hopefully!! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Brandy, thanks. 

If I dont show O within a next few days I am going to stop temping.


----------



## mommaof3

Good morning ladies 

Ness try another test later tonight 

Shannon how are you hubby in any better mood

Rachel sorry af got you 

Diane fxd you caught the eggy this month 

Brandy HAPPY BIRTHDAY I must have missed it so sorry 

I just skimmed what I had missed you chatter boxes so if missed anyone sorry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, my bday was March 8th! Thanks :hugs:

Shan, maybe it would be good to take a break from temping ...but knowing how we are during TTC, it won't stop the worrying..so at least temping would give you something solid to see...eventually! You're bound to O sometime!

I need to go start dinner..I'm late with it..oops. Love yall xo


----------



## shaerichelle

wrong test

lets try again
 



Attached Files:







ness test.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wantabean

hello ladies sorry havent been on. some1 fill me in on the last few days please? 
happy birthday brandy :hug: 
ness really like your photo.
shan sorry your having a hard time hunny. 
xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Shan - you meaning to attach my test pic? xx


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> hello ladies sorry havent been on. some1 fill me in on the last few days please?
> happy birthday brandy :hug:
> ness really like your photo.
> shan sorry your having a hard time hunny.
> xxxx

thank yoiu chick!! Was a work's event couple of years ago - wish I was that skinny and young now ha ha xx


----------



## mommaof3

well lets see were preparing to go to court with Diane she has attacked hubby to get his goods 

Jo hasnt been feeling welll 

pretty sure Ness has a bfp 

rachel got her af 

Shannons husband is on his own list AGAIN

Kayla got a bfp


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies sorry havent been on. some1 fill me in on the last few days please?
> happy birthday brandy :hug:
> ness really like your photo.
> shan sorry your having a hard time hunny.
> xxxx
> 
> thank yoiu chick!! Was a work's event couple of years ago - wish I was that skinny and young now ha ha xxClick to expand...

Yes Nessie your just a fat old ugly hag now your crazy lol


----------



## shaerichelle

:winkwink::winkwink::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::blue::pink::munch:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::serenade::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:
 



Attached Files:







NESS-TEST!.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nessicle

i love Nicole's run down's :rofl: 

shannon - "I see dead people" = "I see lines!" 

I love it!! :bunny: :happydance: :wohoo: :baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

As the offical poas inspector I would say I see a :bfp: For Ness


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. Hubby is trying like hell to suck up. its just not working I am in a shitty mood.


----------



## Nessicle

I love the "Official POAS Inspector"" My hero!!! 

:cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks kirstie.


----------



## shaerichelle

Now take that damn doubtful off of your status girl!


----------



## mommaof3

yes ness is going to have her little blond boy on my birthday nov 26 2010 and she is going to name him Nick and it was all her idea I did not presuade her at all lmao


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: yes boss is that better?!


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> yes ness is going to have her little blond boy on my birthday nov 26 2010 and she is going to name him Nick and it was all her idea I did not presuade her at all lmao

OMG Nicole - I just sat here thinking of the name Nicholas before you posted that!!! :baby:


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole. Hubby is trying like hell to suck up. its just not working I am in a shitty mood.

No he has past the point of sucking up I think some form of jewlery is in order


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole you are hilarious.


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> yes ness is going to have her little blond boy on my birthday nov 26 2010 and she is going to name him Nick and it was all her idea I did not presuade her at all lmao
> 
> OMG Nicole - I just sat here thinking of the name Nicholas before you posted that!!! :baby:Click to expand...

see I said i did not persuade you it was all on your own lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

something. i told him i am sick of him not being nice to me. I have enough shit to deal with fibro and other things


----------



## shaerichelle

I am showering and going to be off here most of the day. email or text me ladies... 

I need a break. ttys


----------



## Nessicle

I agree Shannon glad you stood your ground with DH!! 

Nicole ha ha ha I have a feeling OH will actually like the name Nick too! I like Nathan but he won't have it cos he knows someone with that name and he's an idiot lol


----------



## mommaof3

hope your day gets better shannon go spend some of dh money that all ways makes me feel better get a mani and pedi a new shiny polish always makes me feel better and just for spite get a color he doesnt like


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> I agree Shannon glad you stood your ground with DH!!
> 
> Nicole ha ha ha I have a feeling OH will actually like the name Nick too! I like Nathan but he won't have it cos he knows someone with that name and he's an idiot lol

well I think nicholos is a fine idea lmao and if you could manage to deliver him on my bday i wouldnt complain id be more then willing to share


----------



## Wantabean

ness that looks like a :bfp: to me!!!
stand your ground shan. 
thank you for the run down :) 
well i am now 2dpo so starting to get excited!woooooooooooooooooooooo xx


----------



## mommaof3

Wantabean said:


> ness that looks like a :bfp: to me!!!
> stand your ground shan.
> thank you for the run down :)
> well i am now 2dpo so starting to get excited!woooooooooooooooooooooo xx

ewwww 2 dpo only 8 more till practice testing starts woooohooooooooo


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> ness that looks like a :bfp: to me!!!
> stand your ground shan.
> thank you for the run down :)
> well i am now 2dpo so starting to get excited!woooooooooooooooooooooo xx
> 
> ewwww 2 dpo only 8 more till practice testing starts woooohoooooooooClick to expand...

ok i am willing to feed your addiction lol must admit i love the old poas thing myself lol i do have midwife app on 23rd but will def do some hpt just for you guys!! cant wait :happydance:
ness what symptoms you got? xxx


----------



## mommaof3

wooohoooo cant wait only 8 more days then we will have Diane tesing around the same time


----------



## kasey590

ok guys i got a bfp how do i post pics of the tests??????
love
xo


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> ness that looks like a :bfp: to me!!!
> stand your ground shan.
> thank you for the run down :)
> well i am now 2dpo so starting to get excited!woooooooooooooooooooooo xx

:hugs: thank you honey!!!! I can't quite believe it!! But Shan, Diane and Nicole have battered it in to me now h a ha xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I agree Shannon glad you stood your ground with DH!!
> 
> Nicole ha ha ha I have a feeling OH will actually like the name Nick too! I like Nathan but he won't have it cos he knows someone with that name and he's an idiot lol
> 
> well I think nicholos is a fine idea lmao and if you could manage to deliver him on my bday i wouldnt complain id be more then willing to shareClick to expand...

erm I'll do my best......*slightly scared* :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

kasey590 said:


> ok guys i got a bfp how do i post pics of the tests??????
> love
> xo

where is shannon she can explain this better scroll down where you reply and go to manage attatchemnts then it comes up where you can browse


----------



## mommaof3

dont be scared Ness were all here for you


----------



## mommaof3

kasey590 said:


> ok guys i got a bfp how do i post pics of the tests??????
> love
> xo

CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## kasey590




----------



## mommaof3

Look at those lines no doubt about it thats a :bfp: very excited for you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats kasey..AND Nessie! I see lines :D

I'm makin lasagna..it smells like rotten onions to me. I'm hoping it's just me and my weird sense of smell right now and not the food!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Nicole, Brandy!! 

Congrats Kasey - wow those lines are awesome!!! that is what I'm aiming for ha ha!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

kasey590 said:


> View attachment 67834

what dpo are you hun? Just so I know when to expect good strong lines :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Those are some Lines Kasey... Congrats!! :happydance: :happydance:
oh and Hello I'm Kim btw... haha 

I'm going to be playing catch up, gabby abbys... lol BRB


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Kim hope your doin good


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Kimster!

Good luck catching up..I'm on every few hrs and can't stay up lol.


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy I know what ya meen about the funky nose lol I seem to smell stuff that no one else can


----------



## kasey590

hahah hey kim 
i kno i freaked out when i saw them im serious id barely pulled the stick out of the toilet and it was already there less than 5 seconds im not kidding lol. ummm not too sure about dpo i think we conceived on valentines day but i kno im 38 days into my cycle now lol i did the second test about half an hour ago


----------



## Wantabean

yup there is no doubt about those lines lol
am gona have to arrange a testing date with diane lol she better not want to wait to long though lol 
ness i wana hear your symptoms!!!! XX


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I know..this is new to me..just the past couple of days. It's rough lol. Hey have we always been the exact same dates?! I'm 6 + 2 today too...if I've already said that..forgive me. My memory sucks too......


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm 32 DPO lol...I still look at FF everyday.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Nicole :wave: How ya doin? whats the latest I'm still tyin to play catch up and luv the pic Awww.

I'm doing OK... I have mastered reading cards last night... I'm so amazed... I have talked quite a bit about us ladies and TTC and the problems that have been going on and Gloria told me the reason there not getting pregnant is they are trying so hard by doing everything that its pushing it away (happening), I know it sounds weird but she's right.
When you stop everything in your life to try to "make" it happen it won't. Ever hear the story how people have tried and tried and tried nothing, they stopped trying to get pregnant lived life and poof it happens... My gf tried forever then a month or too later she got pregnant... I'm telling you, when you consume all your energy in getting pregnant your pushing it away... Stop thinking about it and watching every symptom and just go about your life. It will happen all in good time... i.e. God's time

My heart goes out to everyone who is having difficulties. Just sit back start living life and it will happen.. I pray every nite for you ladies, your time will come... :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Brandy :wave: How are you a lil beanie doin... Hope you had an Awesome birthday, I sent a post to wish you a happy birthday a while back... I'm tryin to play catch up...
I wish I could read your cards... I'm getting so good at it... lol

Hi Wantabean How ya doin hun? :wave:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oops weird post


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh sounds interesting! What do you mean by read cards? Tarot??


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy im 6 weeks and 1 day lol I had the time zone wrong im due Nov 2nd


----------



## mommaof3

now ive got something messed up lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha oops! Well close enough then, Nicole :D I'm due Nov 1st..but we'll see what my dates are once I have my scan. Hopefully I'm right on time, or further!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 700 pages!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

I dont think my ob is gonna do a date scan I guess the way it looks I wont get one till the 20 week mark gonna find out for sure when I go back march 29th


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No scan till 20 weeks????? That sounds so crazy. I wonder why. You should be able to demand one.


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> yup there is no doubt about those lies lol
> am gona have to arrange a testing date with diane lol she better not want to wait to long though lol
> ness i wana hear your symptoms!!!! XX

he he well without reading in to every twinge I got here are the ones I think relate to beanie

4dpo - sharp twinges in uterus and cramps
7dpo - heartburn
8dpo - lightheadedness and light dizzy spells even when just sitting down watching tv
9/10dpo - more obvious cramping, still lightheadedness and dizzyness and noticed my bb's are slightly sore today but only when I feel them. 

Also been feeling really exhausted the last two days and like a cold is threatening to come on but seriously apart from that nothing else. No CM up to now - bit watery like a dribble of pee has come out lol but nothing else. 

Seriously i had so many 'symptoms' last month! 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Haha oops! Well close enough then, Nicole :D I'm due Nov 1st..but we'll see what my dates are once I have my scan. Hopefully I'm right on time, or further!

I'l be due on 21st Brandy eeek!!


----------



## Nessicle

kasey590 said:


> hahah hey kim
> i kno i freaked out when i saw them im serious id barely pulled the stick out of the toilet and it was already there less than 5 seconds im not kidding lol. ummm not too sure about dpo i think we conceived on valentines day but i kno im 38 days into my cycle now lol i did the second test about half an hour ago

aah that'll be why those lines are so freakin' fab!!! x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Time to do the dinner thang. bbiab xo


----------



## mommaof3

AHHH Nessie we have already decided its gonna be born NOVEMBER 26th lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kim! Thanks for the advice. I am going to talk to my accupunctrist and ask her if I can stop temping then I am leaving it up to fate. I think the new house will be peaceful for me to conceive. The energy here is bad. lol Senthil is soaking it all it. Thats awesome you can read tarot cards. My mom does that.. matter of fact Jan 09 new year she read them and said I am going to meet an amazing man. I drew the same cards two times in a row. 

Brandy and Nicole... I knew you two were the same all along didnt know you two didnt know lol.

Congrats Kasey.:) :wohoo: :bunny: :bunny: :happydance: :happydance:

Ness Calm down lady I saw the lines!


OKay I have a rash... its not awesome. last time I had a rash I was preggo but the rash wasnt this bad.:wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ooh sounds interesting! What do you mean by read cards? Tarot??

Actually they are just simple playing cards... lol I'm an empath known as a emotional psychic/intuitive psychic... I'm trying to hone into my gift. I did my first reading with Glorias friend and it was dead on right, Everything... I felt these tingles and then the information just popped in my head... No visions just things came to me after the cards where laid out... I Love it..


----------



## mommaof3

ive got to run to town ladies Im gonna limit you to 5 post a piece that way ill have a chance of catching up when I get back 

BBIAB you chatty bunch


----------



## mommaof3

Hopin&Prayin said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooh sounds interesting! What do you mean by read cards? Tarot??
> 
> Actually they are just simple playing cards... lol I'm an empath known as a emotional psychic/intuitive psychic... I'm trying to hone into my gift. I did my first reading with Glorias friend and it was dead on right, Everything... I felt these tingles and then the information just popped in my head... No visions just things came to me after the cards where laid out... I Love it..Click to expand...

wow kim that sounds exciting keep practicing girl and ill come for a vist lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

kasey590 said:


> hahah hey kim
> i kno i freaked out when i saw them im serious id barely pulled the stick out of the toilet and it was already there less than 5 seconds im not kidding lol. ummm not too sure about dpo i think we conceived on valentines day but i kno im 38 days into my cycle now lol i did the second test about half an hour ago

WOW... Thats amazing... I would of passed out... BUT its a Deffo BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratuations... I'm so happy for you... You make such a cute couple... can't wait to read your journal... but stick around and let us know how your doing... Great news... :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Ok - *deep breath* 

Shan what type of rash?? That's good thinking about your new place, when do you move?


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hi Brandy :wave: How are you a lil beanie doin... Hope you had an Awesome birthday, I sent a post to wish you a happy birthday a while back... I'm tryin to play catch up...
> I wish I could read your cards... I'm getting so good at it... lol
> 
> Hi Wantabean How ya doin hun? :wave:

am grand my dear. how are you? wish you could read mine! Could you not set them out and i could pick them? not sure how they work tbh lol xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kim that's awesome. I, too, am an empath..but I haven't "honed" either..I have a set of tarot cards that I grew quite close to, but now I just don't feel connected to them, so they sit and gather dust. I haven't felt connected to the spiritual realm in a long time actually. It's really cool to find someone on here that's into and understanding of it all!

I used to use meditation a LOT and was able to hear/feel my spirit guides :D I never did proper readings as I doubted myself a lot. That's the thing I'd have to work on..some confidence.

Ok, now I'm really going to eat lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Ooh sounds interesting! What do you mean by read cards? Tarot??
> 
> Actually they are just simple playing cards... lol I'm an empath known as a emotional psychic/intuitive psychic... I'm trying to hone into my gift. I did my first reading with Glorias friend and it was dead on right, Everything... I felt these tingles and then the information just popped in my head... No visions just things came to me after the cards where laid out... I Love it..Click to expand...
> 
> wow kim that sounds exciting keep practicing girl and ill come for a vist lolClick to expand...

Girl I'll have alot of time on my hands, I can visit you and do your husbands too... Its awesome.. OH and I love your new signature.. It is so YOU... lol
You crack me up.. I'm not on much and it takes me hours to play catch up... But I LOVE hearing the good news... Hope to hear more soon... :)

Where is Diane, did she catch the eggie?? I'm sorry Nicole I put Dianes name in my earlier post when it was supposed to be you I was addressing. LOL Brain fart... I changed it... forgive me girl, Alot of stress going on...
Law suit soon with employer... but I"m gonna get paid and then some... Woot Woot...


----------



## shaerichelle

My mom has her own site on here and gives readings. https://www.keen.com/

She does it for a living:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kim that's awesome. I, too, am an empath..but I haven't "honed" either..I have a set of tarot cards that I grew quite close to, but now I just don't feel connected to them, so they sit and gather dust. I haven't felt connected to the spiritual realm in a long time actually. It's really cool to find someone on here that's into and understanding of it all!
> 
> I used to use meditation a LOT and was able to hear/feel my spirit guides :D I never did proper readings as I doubted myself a lot. That's the thing I'd have to work on..some confidence.
> 
> Ok, now I'm really going to eat lol.

Thats awesome, but Gloria says that when you don't use them it fades? weird? I never did meditation even though I need to now for sure.. Job is in the balance but I will prevail with lots of $$$$$$$$

Have a Great lunch and I'm glad to hear your doing well... talk to ya soon ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy you make me feel at home lol


----------



## kasey590

Hopin&Prayin said:


> kasey590 said:
> 
> 
> hahah hey kim
> i kno i freaked out when i saw them im serious id barely pulled the stick out of the toilet and it was already there less than 5 seconds im not kidding lol. ummm not too sure about dpo i think we conceived on valentines day but i kno im 38 days into my cycle now lol i did the second test about half an hour ago
> 
> WOW... Thats amazing... I would of passed out... BUT its a Deffo BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congratuations... I'm so happy for you... You make such a cute couple... can't wait to read your journal... but stick around and let us know how your doing... Great news... :hugs:Click to expand...

haha thanks chicky  i started a TTC journal last night...guess thats gone out the window lol ill make a eggo is preggo one after the docs on friday


----------



## Wantabean

all by myself i dont wana be all by myself anymore :drunk: :dance: :sad1: :sad2: :sulk: :ban: :ignore: :-=


----------



## shaerichelle

where did everyone go? 

Sorry kirstie. its so nice here today gonna go for a long walk.


----------



## Wantabean

dont know where everyone is :sad1: gona take pup for a stroll xx


----------



## shaerichelle

me neither its rarely this quiet in here.

I think I just had ov spotting :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe check your email:)


----------



## jelliebabie

hello girlies :wave: well i think i am 1dpo. My temps has shot up after 3hrs sleep but not at my usual sleep time so mite not be accurate! :sex: the 4 days before ov and the day of ov so think i have done all i can x


----------



## jelliebabie

congrats kasey! Woohoo! Doin it nw shan x


----------



## Wantabean

wooo diane. when you testing? 
that sounds good shannon. as in implantation spotting or ov?
xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie! Hw are u babe? Had plenty of :sex: ? Wont test till 10dpo as agreed in contract with nicole lol. So that will be the 19th rite? Lots of sticky babydust to you huni x :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

it might be ov spotting but I am having doubts until my temp rising.

Diane you are def 1 dpo! Woo hoo... your temp rose .5 degrees

mine rose .3:cry:
if I dont show O soon I am taking something to force a period.


----------



## Wantabean

haha garry said he feels like cheap stud lol yeah most certainly to the point i am quite sore lol 
hope you have too lol if everything goes well we could be bump buddies lol i have felt really crappy today :sad1: :sad2: been getting really bad sick burps and generally blah. think must be coming down with something as far to early for symptoms. boobs ache and they didnt particularly last month so could be a good sign lol i feel so confident this month :dance: 

i do have a confession lol i have a hpt that the hospital gave me and it is taking all of my will power not to use it lol i know it would waste it but what can i say lol


----------



## shaerichelle

dont do it! lol just pee fast lol


----------



## Wantabean

ps i think we should test together on 19th if i can hold off lol
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> dont do it! lol just pee fast lol

ahahaha :rofl: i will be strong lol


----------



## shaerichelle

it might be better to use those laster. I hear that hospital tests are better..


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls wel just did a FRER after holding pee in for 3 hours....not sure if I can see anything, left it to dry upstairs! 

You girls sure this is a bfp?? surely i should get something on another test by now???


----------



## jelliebabie

wow! U think so shanny babe? .3 is a gud rise too aint it? Wow we mite be exactly the same dpo! Me u and kirstie can all test together! :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

ness get a pic up!!! it did look like a :bfp: to me. plus you have quite a decent set of symptoms going on. fingers crossed huni xx


----------



## shaerichelle

that would be fab. But I am not going to test til later. I will be on vacation in New York City. It normally would be but all cycle my temps have been 97.3, 97.6, and 97.7 It hasnt changed any from there.

You def ovulated Diane.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> ness get a pic up!!! it did look like a :bfp: to me. plus you have quite a decent set of symptoms going on. fingers crossed huni xx

I put one up earlier:) here it is again.
 



Attached Files:







NESS-TEST!.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie babe, hand it over to the official poas inspector aka miss eagle eyes. Stop fretting ness! You are only 10dpo! Its still very early for testing! :hugs: x


----------



## shaerichelle

DH and I have been together one year March 27th. It would be nice to be able to celebrate that and a pregnancy :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> hi girls wel just did a FRER after holding pee in for 3 hours....not sure if I can see anything, left it to dry upstairs!
> 
> You girls sure this is a bfp?? surely i should get something on another test by now???

I missed this. pop open the test. lay it on the shiny side to dry for like 15 minutes and take a picture and email it to me ok?

I have photoshop:) I can see lines real well in it


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe sent you another email. this thread is flooded with BFPs not to many of us to go!


----------



## Nessicle

ok will do darling have taken a pic of it now since I did it at about 6.45, will post it in a sec

Have some weird twingey throbbing pains low down feel like it's from my right ovary????


----------



## jelliebabie

u think ive defo ovulated shan? :happydance: im praying ur temp rises 2mro shan! Would be so good to celebrate ur anniversary and a :baby: or :baby: :baby: x


----------



## shaerichelle

your ovary is near your uterus. I spoke to my homebirth midwife and she told me this!


----------



## Nessicle

ok here is the FRER from 6.45pm just taken this pic now 30 mins later
 



Attached Files:







evening 10dpo.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i seen that one. def seen lines. get the new one up lol 
yeah been loads of :bfp: but i will still be here lol


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> u think ive defo ovulated shan? :happydance: im praying ur temp rises 2mro shan! Would be so good to celebrate ur anniversary and a :baby: or :baby: :baby: x

OMG just:baby: but they way my ovaries were and possible ov spotting. I bet twins are on the way:haha:

My grandma had twins.. shes waiting for one of her 26 grandkids to have a set. That would be so weird Diane. Are you serious?

Oh yes. you had a smiley... and you usually O around that time your temp shot up as well! all signs:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont stress ness I see a BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

I clicked on it and seen it. I will post pics in a min


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I see it too, Nessie poo :D


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Dont stress ness I see a BFP

really? it's funny cos when I take pics I can see it! but I struggle with the naked eye cos I get line eye lol

got some more will post them now


----------



## shaerichelle

Im not even going to invert it I can see it. I did to make sure it was pink!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dont stress ness I see a BFP
> 
> really? it's funny cos when I take pics I can see it! but I struggle with the naked eye cos I get line eye lol
> 
> got some more will post them nowClick to expand...

DO IT then I will post the best ones:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY How exciting :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi all the people! thanks for reading our thread yes we are crazy!


----------



## Nessicle

ok here are some more piccies
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 8









3.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10









4.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> your ovary is near your uterus. I spoke to my homebirth midwife and she told me this!

so hopefully it's beanie??


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i see it! wooooo you go girl. :dance: cant wait to see it photoshopped lol


----------



## jelliebabie

i see something too ness! And let me tell you that its impossible to get any sort of line on frer if not pregnant. Believe me, i have tried :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG then I believe I'm pregnant!!! So I expect darker lines in the morning lol!!


----------



## Wantabean

wow there are a lot of people viewing this post lol 
hi yall :wave:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> i see something too ness! And let me tell you that its impossible to get any sort of line on frer if not pregnant. Believe me, i have tried :rofl:

:rofl: ha ha ha ha x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you my lovelies!!! xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie that looks like my first frer I was also haveing o pian but on the left side the day I got my faint bfp my ob told me that is normal you form a cyst that supports the bean with hormones till it forms an amniotic sac and then the cyst will disolve or should anyway so the o pain is normal


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, im not predicting twins, but it could be! All i knw is u will have a girl and a boy to senthil! So they cud come together! Ooh ur gran would be so happy! And u have a big family shan! X


----------



## shaerichelle

NESS ITS THERE BaBe

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
 



Attached Files:







ness evening test.jpg
File size: 76.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG Nessie, I'm so happy for you..not that I doubted it from a few days ago lol. xoxox *tears up*


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Nessie that looks like my first frer I was also haveing o pian but on the left side the day I got my faint bfp my ob told me that is normal you form a cyst that supports the bean with hormones till it forms an amniotic sac and then the cyst will disolve or should anyway so the o pain is normal

Ooooh thank you for that info Nic!!! 

was your pain like a dull short sharp pain every 5 mins or so?? Is it cos the bean is forming and you can feel the cyst expanding etc??

girls I will be back asap - OH needs hand with tea, will eat my tea quick then come straight back on xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon, im not predicting twins, but it could be! All i knw is u will have a girl and a boy to senthil! So they cud come together! Ooh ur gran would be so happy! And u have a big family shan! X

Good Phew and if we do have another:wacko: my cycles better be normal! lol

Since we have only planned one I bet its twins. I have felt it ever since we have been ttc.:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOO Nessie is gonna have a little nick on my bday Im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo EXCITED


----------



## shaerichelle

She is !!!!!! Woo hoo


----------



## mommaof3

WOOOOOHOOOO Shannon is gonna have Twins WOOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Nessie that looks like my first frer I was also haveing o pian but on the left side the day I got my faint bfp my ob told me that is normal you form a cyst that supports the bean with hormones till it forms an amniotic sac and then the cyst will disolve or should anyway so the o pain is normal
> 
> Ooooh thank you for that info Nic!!!
> 
> was your pain like a dull short sharp pain every 5 mins or so?? Is it cos the bean is forming and you can feel the cyst expanding etc??
> 
> girls I will be back asap - OH needs hand with tea, will eat my tea quick then come straight back on xxClick to expand...

yeah he said it gets larger then will usually go away and its like a short stab of pain that comes and goes mine lasted about a week havent had it for a few days now


----------



## dottiemad79

hi al sorry not been talking much lately been really down about everything, been trying to catch up on all of you, well the witch got me last tuesday 2nr march so now my cycles are down to 24 days, went back to the doctors on friday 5th march as the :witch: only lasted for 2days, showed my gp my temp chart and she has now sent me for blood test on the 18th day of cycle as they are so short hopefully i will get somewhere with this, well at the min i think im ovulating as im getting some pain in my womb region and loads of ewcm today, but also im still feeling sicky, headaches and really sore (.)(.) have even gone up about 2 sizes, but i dont want to test and see a bfn,

congrualtions ness on your :bfp: i can see the lines without even enlarging the pics

i wish you all loads of :dust: in catching them eggys and on chasing them :bfp:

hopefully it will be everyones month this month for their :bfp:

im trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard not to, tomorrow night im going to get my new puppy to try and take my mind off everything thats happened lately 
thanks donna


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Twins yaaaaaaaaay!!!! :d


----------



## shaerichelle

woo hoo Twins!!! I feel great about it all of a sudden:)


----------



## shaerichelle

dottiemad79 said:


> hi al sorry not been talking much lately been really down about everything, been trying to catch up on all of you, well the witch got me last tuesday 2nr march so now my cycles are down to 24 days, went back to the doctors on friday 5th march as the :witch: only lasted for 2days, showed my gp my temp chart and she has now sent me for blood test on the 18th day of cycle as they are so short hopefully i will get somewhere with this, well at the min i think im ovulating as im getting some pain in my womb region and loads of ewcm today, but also im still feeling sicky, headaches and really sore (.)(.) have even gone up about 2 sizes, but i dont want to test and see a bfn,
> 
> congrualtions ness on your :bfp: i can see the lines without even enlarging the pics
> 
> i wish you all loads of :dust: in catching them eggys and on chasing them :bfp:
> 
> hopefully it will be everyones month this month for their :bfp:
> 
> im trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard not to, tomorrow night im going to get my new puppy to try and take my mind off everything thats happened lately
> thanks donna



Have you done an hpt...??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Twins would be....ok for anyone but me. lol :D


----------



## mommaof3

I dont think I could handle twins either lol


----------



## jelliebabie

if u think its gona be twins shannon it will be! Trust your instinct babe. You have your mothers gift. You just dont tune into it enough! And huge congratulations ness! 10dpo, guess whos psychic! Lol x :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

do we have any psychic visions for me anyone? :shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

Really I have her gift? I will email you her page. I am fine with twins ..lol we might need to add a bedroom onto the house.

I actually could handle twins I come from a huge family. These are old countings but I am #2 out of 26 grandchildren then there is 17 great grandchildren lol from my grandmas 7 kids!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane email lol


----------



## Wantabean

i am desperate for twins!!! there is twins right through my family, my dad is a twin and multiple births through garrys. they think his mum was a twin but the other one mcd. fingers crossed lol


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Nessie that looks like my first frer I was also haveing o pian but on the left side the day I got my faint bfp my ob told me that is normal you form a cyst that supports the bean with hormones till it forms an amniotic sac and then the cyst will disolve or should anyway so the o pain is normal
> 
> Ooooh thank you for that info Nic!!!
> 
> was your pain like a dull short sharp pain every 5 mins or so?? Is it cos the bean is forming and you can feel the cyst expanding etc??
> 
> girls I will be back asap - OH needs hand with tea, will eat my tea quick then come straight back on xxClick to expand...
> 
> yeah he said it gets larger then will usually go away and its like a short stab of pain that comes and goes mine lasted about a week havent had it for a few days nowClick to expand...

I never knew that honey!! yeah it comes and goes sometimes for a few seconds a time then less frequently - literally just started tonight! 

OMG I'm having a baby on your birthday ha ha ha ha 

Shannon you're gonna have twins!! Jo and Diane will follow us shortly after OMG we'll all be knocked up at the same time!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy huni, dont say u cant handle twins, u had better get prepared miss :rofl: and shan, yes i believe your mother has passed on the gift. My grandmother was a medium. Im gona develop my abiliy. And brandy you are meant to be more able to tune into your senses when u are pregnant so you should try predicting something for us. X


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> if u think its gona be twins shannon it will be! Trust your instinct babe. You have your mothers gift. You just dont tune into it enough! And huge congratulations ness! 10dpo, guess whos psychic! Lol x :hugs:

OMG you're amazing!! I totally believe now!!! 

And my titties are hurting tonight! I always said that I would know I was pregnant cos my boobs would hurt - they never hurt before AF so no I'm really believing this!! 

I'm not changing my status to 'Pregnant' just yet though don't want to do it too soon!! 

Dottie - so sorry you're feeling pants honey, like shan said have you done a test? And thank you for my congrats :hugs: 

xx


----------



## molly85

Yay made it to the end have to go work and get some lunch and petrol in a minute. 

Twins scary but as a first time mum I will takke what ever is given as long as they are not as annoying as the stupid fur baby that gets stuck between 2 fences chasing a cat. GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Ness I saw lines on the IC Not so clear on the FRER but I have faith the if bean is there it will be awkward and will probably make its presence know very soon. 

Kasey that is a brilliant set of lines well done girl on staying strong and waiting to test.

Brandy I had that funny nose back just after christmas I have weird suspicions about back then.

Shannon your work earlier was about nature it looked natural need I say more.
Kirstie and Diane I will jumpon board with 2 unless i get a visable Opk

Speak to u all soon


----------



## dottiemad79

hi shaericheel i did a hpt about 2 days before the witch came but it was neg and then the witch came :cry: but im just feeling so out of sorts at the min 

twins are also in my family my mums auntie had 2 sets of twins, my mum was told she was having twins with me but then there was only one of me, my brother has a set of non identical twin boys who are 5yrs and now my other brothers gf is about 22 wks preg with twins and she had convinced her self that she was having twin girls but when they had their scan the other wk shes got twin boys, i have said to dh that i wudnt mind twins lol


----------



## shaerichelle

WOW we just might be all preggo at the same time! Woo hoo.

Ness believe it babe!

Diane..I guess it runs through my family as well:)

lol 3 of us are having twins!


----------



## jelliebabie

off to check shan x hi jo :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie, Dottie, or Brandy,
do any of you have ovulation pains in both ovaries?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg we're having so many babies :haha:

Hmmm I should try to tune in!


----------



## dottiemad79

ness i cant wait to see more lines from you , when wud you be due? 
if i catch the eggy this cycle then it shud be due on about the 3rd dec but wud have it on 2wks before i have said to dh that i dont want a xmas baby as we have his dd whos is the 23rd dec and its getting a struggle to know wot to buy her for her bday


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Now that I think of it, I did hurt on both sides this cycle..


----------



## Nessicle

it's brilliant!!! I'm pregnant don't think OH quite believes it yet so will show him the digi when I eventually do it after the weekend xx


----------



## Nessicle

dottiemad79 said:


> ness i cant wait to see more lines from you , when wud you be due?
> if i catch the eggy this cycle then it shud be due on about the 3rd dec but wud have it on 2wks before i have said to dh that i dont want a xmas baby as we have his dd whos is the 23rd dec and its getting a struggle to know wot to buy her for her bday


21st November hun!! 

We'd all have babies roundabout the same time that would be awesome!!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Now that I think of it, I did hurt on both sides this cycle..

Twins for you! We are normally supposed to on one side and they can come from both:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I dunno...I guess I'll know in 2 weeks


----------



## dottiemad79

hi shannon i think i have o pains they are sort of short stabbing pains 

ness thats so close to my bday i wud love to have a :baby: on my baby it wud be the best bday present ever


----------



## shaerichelle

TWINS:
When both ovaries ovulate and both eggs meet sperm in the fallopian tubes and get fertilized fraternal twins are created. These are twins that aren't identical and are only related as much as brothers and or sisters can be related. These twins are the only type that will ever be boy and girl. Additionally you can have twins that look nothing a like and are different in many ways. This happens mostly from both ovaries ovulating at or near the same time. It is also possible for one ovary to ovulate twice in a row, but even less common

See Diane I think you are right!


----------



## Nessicle

dottiemad79 said:


> hi shannon i think i have o pains they are sort of short stabbing pains
> 
> ness thats so close to my bday i wud love to have a :baby: on my baby it wud be the best bday present ever

my birthday is 3 November! OH's is 13 October so would be a slightly belated birthday pressie for both of us!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG we have to have at least one set of twins from this crazy thread!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness it will probably be me lol


----------



## dottiemad79

yeah most def ness, i got to pick the date when i went in to have my ds 3yrs ago he was org due on the 20th june 2006 but as im type1 diabetic i have to be induced 2 wks early they wanted me to have him on the 06/06/06 but i said no way i went in on the 7th and had him on the 8th


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Shannon, you're so having the crazy conception cyber chicks set of twins!


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh i had pain in both my ovaries this cycle!! Dhs mum had twin boys who sadly died not long after birth! Ooh we could all be in for double trouble! X


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol Shannon, you're so having the crazy conception cyber chicks set of twins!

:wacko::wacko::wacko:

How about you join me on that :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ooh i had pain in both my ovaries this cycle!! Dhs mum had twin boys who sadly died not long after birth! Ooh we could all be in for double trouble! X

2 for 1.. :baby::baby:

Wouldnt that be awesome!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I actually wouldn't mind it! But I just don't feel it for myself.


----------



## Nessicle

dottiemad79 said:


> yeah most def ness, i got to pick the date when i went in to have my ds 3yrs ago he was org due on the 20th june 2006 but as im type1 diabetic i have to be induced 2 wks early they wanted me to have him on the 06/06/06 but i said no way i went in on the 7th and had him on the 8th

ha ha ha 666 lol yep i wouldnt have had him on that date too :rofl: 



So we have Shannon, Diane and Brandy having twins hey?! 

Wonder what Jo, Kirstie and Rachel will have.....maybe trips?? ha ha


----------



## jelliebabie

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol Shannon, you're so having the crazy conception cyber chicks set of twins!

 you will be joining her! :rofl:


----------



## Wantabean

i have had intermittent pains from both sides. how come? normally its just the one side. last month it was my left and every other time i remember its been the right xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You guys are driving me crazy! lol..and here i am rubbing my very bloated tummy saying "is there 2 of you in there?? *knock knock*"...speaking of that..its time for my weekly bump/bloat pic. But no one to take em for me. Booo


----------



## shaerichelle

there is two in there. Can't wait for you to see your scan:)


----------



## dottiemad79

ive only been noticing any ovulating symptoms since june last yr even tho ive already had 2 children but as they wasnt planned ive never noticed or been in tune with my body but every month now im like ohh is this a good sign or not, why does our bodies have to be so confusing,


----------



## shaerichelle

kirstie when you have both it's supposedlytwins.


----------



## shaerichelle

dottie. Thats probably O pains


----------



## shaerichelle

So you did read the part where you have a boy and a girl when twinging from both ovaries right BRANDY lol


----------



## dottiemad79

im hoping so shannon fxd

im hoping dh is in a good mood tonght after watching football:winkwink:


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo im 1dpo! Exciting lol. Am i allowd to start symptom spotting now? :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol yeah...I know all about fraternal and paternal twins. Studied em a lot when I was doing Labor n Delivery work in nursing school and stuff. Always found it sooo interesting, so it wasn't work at all for me.

But I never put 2 n 2 together when both sides were aching lol...I dunnooooooo..we'll see!


----------



## shaerichelle

:rofl: diane woo hoo

bbiab


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Any nausea yet, Diane? lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm gonna go get my shower done..its nearly 11 pm *yawwwwwwwn*


----------



## jelliebabie

is it a dalmation puppy u are getin donna? X


----------



## dottiemad79

hi jellie yeah getting another dalmatian puppy was gonna get the one thats in my avator but hes deaf and cant use him to breed with my other dalmatian so getting one thats got a heart shaped spot nr his nose


----------



## jelliebabie

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Any nausea yet, Diane? lol

 :rofl: x


----------



## Nessicle

yep you can start SS'ing now Diane :rofl:

tender (.Y.) ??? nausea?? CM??

he he 

still can't believe your prediction diane - spot on mate!! xx


----------



## Wantabean

aw that would be wonderful!! Haha did i tell you guys i had a dream last month that i was having octuplets? scared the crap out of me lol was so vivid that i got really angry with garry for having super :sperm: lol one would do me grand but ill take what i can get 

getting really uncomfortable pangs the now


----------



## dottiemad79

talking about preditcions i took a quiz earlier on face book "when will you have you/next baby" it came out as ay 2011 a boy called kaden scott weighing in at 7lbs 11 it was so scary as my ds is called kaiden and he weighed 7lbs 11 when he was born i was rather freaked out by that


----------



## Nessicle

eeek dottie that is well scary!!!! 

Kirstie - octomum :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww donna am sure u will have lots of fun with him. Pickd a name yet? Exciting new puppy! Lol girlies. I am going to be a super sser this month! W


----------



## Wantabean

diane i will symptom spot with you. bbiab garry wants to watch a film together xxx


----------



## dottiemad79

oh yes we will, yeah picked the name solo for him, my other dalmatian is called indie and my staffie is called hermione, 
we have also picked girls names for when we get pg "keely rebecca" for a boy i want harrison or harry but dh dont like them


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie octomum! :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

solo. Cute name! I knw a horse called solo! Its an appaloosa, which is the horsey version of a dalmation! X


----------



## mommaof3

man you are a chatty bunch if I leave for a min it takes me 20 to catch up 

Ok so I was just wondering what brand diapers and clothing and swings and cribs and strollers you all will be buying oh yes and diaper wipes also


----------



## shaerichelle

Octomom. she makes me angry. 

Damn teenager. I am so tired now. Hows your dh diane? lol email again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shower was frustrating..somethings wrong with our drain so I stood in soapy water the whole time! If I wanted a bath, I would've taken a freakin bath. GRRRR.

*calms down*


*deep breaths*


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I have a list Nicole. Let me get links:)


----------



## mommaof3

yes Ill need a list since I plan on buying stock in these companies all these twins I think ill be makeing some money lmao 

I knew I should have invested some money in a poas company still might do that yet lol


----------



## shaerichelle

bottles:
https://www.newbornfree.com/Gift-Sets-and
-Kits/Glass-Bottles-with-142569/2050679-Two-5oz-Glass-Bottles/ProductInfo.aspx

breast pump:
https://www.amazon.com/Medela-Style-Advanced-Breast-Shoulder/dp/B0011E5LYE

diapers:
https://www.amazon.com/Fuzzi-bunz~One-Size-Cloth-Diaper-Sage/dp/B001TR4C7U

wipes:
make my own:)

sleeper:
https://www.armsreach.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_1&products_id=14

thanks what we have chose so far.

going for brown and lime green and adding blue or pink:)


----------



## shaerichelle

as you can see I am doing the natural thing lol.

Thats me I have changed my mind on a lot lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh god..bad cramps :(


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon - that octomom is a joke!!! stupid woman!

Brandy don't stress lol take a few deep breaths (practice for labour)

Right girls me and bean are off to take a bath (dont worry not hot he he)


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh god..bad cramps :(

:hugs: dont panic honey hope they pass soon xx


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy u ok how bad are they


----------



## shaerichelle

go lay down out your feet up hon. relax


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They've faded already..but wow, intense few minutes. That was weird.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes she is .. shes not bright at all


----------



## shaerichelle

growing uterus probably

gotta fit two babies in there lol


----------



## mommaof3

could just be muscles stretching your a skinny little thing do what shannon said go put your feet up and rest


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Oh hush!!!!


----------



## mommaof3

well your doing better then me I cant even find a bassinet that I really like found a couple that are ok and cant find any strollers I like hopefully they will come out with some new ones by the time I need them


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, am resting now. sittin on the couch, DH and kitty cat snuggled up next to me :) It's lovely! Judge Mathis is on lol.


----------



## mommaof3

lol i love all the judge shows Im waiting on dh to get home with my hotwings and cajun fries he better hurry to this bean is HUNGRY


----------



## shaerichelle

sounds awesome brandy lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. Its hard to find anything. I am not sure on the stroller I think a jogging one with carseat attached but havent found one. I think those are the best...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I haven't started looking at baby stuff yet..I figure I have enough time.


----------



## mommaof3

ok so im sitting here mouth watering and ready to go get my hotwings now simply because I have to have them so bad I swear its like an addiction sometimes it was the same way with subway last week


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL eat them I love hot wings


----------



## mommaof3

Ive just been looking that way if I find something I like I can watch for it to go on sale or get it before they discontinue it baby stuff seems to come and go so fast I wont need much at all if Im haveing a boy my ds had over 150 sleepers from newborn to 6 months some he didnt even get the chance to wear he had so many


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I miss Subway sooo much. I want a huge ham n cheese sandwich..extra pickles n lettuce..lots of mayo. OMG


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I plan on meeting dh at the door as soon as he gets here I just hope I dont get a taste for something i cant have or cant get then ill be in trouble I was in walmart the other day and had to have chocolate milk right then so I drank 2 things before i got out of the store


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Brandy I dont think id make it in another country pregnant I think someone would have got hurt if subway had not been open at 10 the other morning


----------



## mommaof3

shannon its hard to find the jogging strollers with the car seat that attaches ive looked and the ones you do find are pretty expensive


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need subway nooooooowwwwwwwww


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Guess I'll make a pb n j sandwich lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao .. I am so hungry and I am not preggo. UGH yumm I miss subway. wish I could have regular bread :cry:

yah I will see about buying one those are the best strollers


----------



## mommaof3

gonna give dh a call and see where he is at


----------



## mommaof3

ugh so he hasnt even picked up the Yummy delicious delightfull mouth watering goods yet AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

tell him to bring me a subway sammich!!!


----------



## mommaof3

if there is anyway I could send you one and it still be edible id do it in a sec that has got to be awfull craving something that you know what it taste like but cant get oh my I feel so bad for you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's ok..I will survive. Just sounds so so so good. 

Well, tiredness is saving me from craving hell..so gonna get some sleep. Gnight ladies xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy.


----------



## mommaof3

night Brandy sleep well


----------



## mommaof3

so what happens when you eat bread


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant have wheat or gluten or else I have massive diaherra and stomach pain


----------



## Nessicle

well ladies just caught up on posts, Brandy night honey and get some rest sounds like you need it chick, Nic - hope you enjoy your hotwings!! 

I'm off to bed in 5 absolutely exhausted and thirsty to hell so gonna get a big glass of juice before bedtime! 

Promise to take pics of my FRER in the morning!! Night my gorgeous girls!!xxx


----------



## mommaof3

nite Nessie shannon bbiab HOTWINGS are here WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Ness.. Enjoy some rest!

Nicole Enjoy the hot wings..

I am off for a bit to make dinner.


----------



## molly85

NIte Nes and Brandy.
I have hust got through another 2 hours worth of chatter on here.
I also havetwinsin my family and they are meant tocome down the Maternal side but mums uncle and aunt were twinson both sides. her cousin was 1 of twins and had twins. My dadssister hd twins that she MC'd Matt doesn't seem to have twins but I amsure they are waiting to someout. Noone from my family generation has twins yet so that is quite likey to come out in me lol Matt will get a suprise.

Our nurseryfurniture will be white as the walls are bright green i think we are going white/multi primary colours.
Stoller forward and rear faceing possibly with the car seat option with good suspension and adjustable hamdles I like the bar type like a supermaket trolly


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite nessie. Looking forward to more test pics in the morning! Dnt drink too much we dnt want diluted fmu! Nicole enjoy the yummy food! X


----------



## shaerichelle

DIane babe check your email:)


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo :wave: hi shany :wave: :hugs: x 1dpo and strangely feeling optimistic x


----------



## calliebaby

You ladies have written like 40 pages since I last logged in. How is everyone doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

we are chatters...lol

Nessie is preggo! :)

Diane is 1 dpo 
Kirstie is 2 dpo
I might have ovulated. Ugh I have no more real ovary pain and it was so bad I had to call the accupuncturist and ask her if it was regulating me so much I was in pain.. I have twinges both ovaries which seems to be possibilty for twins..

How are you callie?

:hi: Diane.


----------



## shaerichelle

You should feel optimistic I feel it for you!


----------



## calliebaby

I am good, just very busy atm. I saw the picture of Ness's hpt and it definitely looks promising:happydance: There is no way I can get through all of the posts though. I am currently cd7 and I have the most even looking chart that I have ever had. I think this is probably a good thing. I hope that ou have O'd. It lloks like your temp is heading up so that is good.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie :wave: nice little rundown shany! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Callie please look at mine apart frommy timing being dodgy do you see any sanity there?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I am good, just very busy atm. I saw the picture of Ness's hpt and it definitely looks promising:happydance: There is no way I can get through all of the posts though. I am currently cd7 and I have the most even looking chart that I have ever had. I think this is probably a good thing. I hope that ou have O'd. It lloks like your temp is heading up so that is good.

Looks like you are having flat temps. those frustrate me lol

Well I am not so sure about my oving cause my temp is one of the few normal ones.


----------



## jelliebabie

was looking at ur chart shan fxd its up again 2mro n we will both be 2dpo :happydance: bbiab dh wants me to get off here the nw to watch movie with him. Americn pie presents the naked mile itv2 + 1 :wave: x


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Callie please look at mine apart frommy timing being dodgy do you see any sanity there?

Not really enough temps to determine anything yet. I will be able to tell more in about 2 weeks when you have close to a regular cycle length...maybe a bit sooner.


----------



## shaerichelle

Enjoy Diane dear! I am making biryani:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jo dear:) you basically dont want your chart to look like mine.. its not normal


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Looks like you are having flat temps. those frustrate me lol
> 
> Well I am not so sure about my oving cause my temp is one of the few normal ones.

Flat temps are good actually as long as they do what they are supposed to do when it is time to O. It means that everything is flowing the way it should (no stagnation). 
Your temps could be promising.....:happydance:


----------



## molly85

I am quite hope ful that i will either get a 3 day period or a better flo


----------



## molly85

Ahhh Shannon I told you I would make your look good


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh callie that is great news for me:) and for you :happdance:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Ahhh Shannon I told you I would make your look good

lol yes but you dont want a chart that is like mine at the begining because that is stagnantion...


----------



## jelliebabie

its the adverts! Callie can u tell anythng frm my temps? X


----------



## calliebaby

Jo- your temps looks ok for now...it's just that you need more temps to be able to see a pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> its the adverts! Callie can u tell anythng frm my temps? X

I would say possible ovulation on cd18 if your temps go up for the next couple of days.:happydance:
Do you temp before you get out of bed at the same time every day?


----------



## shaerichelle

See I told you Diane babe.

Callie lol my Dh says he knew about flat temps lol.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> See I told you Diane babe.
> 
> Callie lol my Dh says he knew about flat temps lol.

That's funny:haha:


----------



## molly85

TMI question?

snot on the cervix only = EWCM?


----------



## shaerichelle

i had that after AF.


----------



## shaerichelle

but my cycle was weird lol

My brain is fried.


----------



## calliebaby

Does it stretch?


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay dinner time and cleaning and packing. I have been thinking about packing should probably do it lol


----------



## molly85

Like a beuty I was sat there on the loo opinging away


----------



## calliebaby

I don't "fish" in there anymore:haha:
I think that it feels weird. Last time I did it I was sore. I think it's best to leave my poor little cervix alone.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I do once in a while lol


----------



## molly85

Callie 
stubby fingers they don't get that far it just wasn't in general vaginal chamber and i did that pretend to poop thing where the heck did i read that was how you ar meant to check it if it is other wis a bit bare


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back later!!!:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie, shany thinks i ovd cd18 too. Not always the same time but always after 3hrs sleep! But mostly at the same time x


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girlies. My pitta is up.. Which means my body is heating it's self up.:)

how are you girls?


----------



## molly85

I'm guessing I can't get excited over anythinguntil it has actually happenend this is getting frustrating now


----------



## shaerichelle

lol girl now you see how I am.. Frustrated.

DAMN IT DIANE check your email lol


----------



## molly85

Yup very Shannon.

you guys remember I got locked out the other night so went through the fence I first attempted to go over it slipped hit my tummy on the fenceand thought better of it. I now have a 4 inch fencepost style bruise on my stomach so glad I'm not PG


----------



## shaerichelle

Ouch Oh no. I hope it doesnt hurt.


----------



## jelliebabie

only u jo! :rofl: i hope its not too painful pal :hugs:


----------



## molly85

bruise, cellulit and 2 tiny cuts and its slightly raised on atyre it looks lovely


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry jo. I had a raised rash today.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo you poor thing I hate to laugh but I cant get the image of you climbing over a fence


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Congrats to all the new BFPs out there. Very exciting! 
I just had a very strange experience today and had to tell you crazy ladies about it. I went to the ER for dehydration from this nasty virus I've had since last Saturday. I have been vomiting and had diarrhea for 5 days and have been so sick. So, after calling my OB/GYN and being told to go to the ER off I went. So, I get there and of course I tell them I am 10 and a half weeks pregnant. They have me do a urine and draw some blood then come to whisk me away to have a scan. It was a very long scan and the tech didn't say much but my DH said lil bean was jumping around like a fish out of water and the heartbeat was nice and strong. So, when I go back to the room the ER doc comes in and tells me the reason for the extensive scan was because my urine pregnancy test (which they ran MULTIPLE times) was negative every time! I was shocked. I mean, how does that happen that I can be this far along and have a negative pregnancy test....???? Needless to say I was relieved that the lil bean is doing wonderful but I am still scratching my head on this one. LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow that makes me wonder... See how good HPTs are? I refuse to take one... My hcg is around 2 and I was getting faint lines! I am glad the bean is doing okay:)


----------



## mommaof3

I read somewhere that your hcg levels will drop at 9 or 10 weeks I think it was soemthing I was looking at for Shannon but I dont know if they would drop enough that it wouldnt pick up on a test


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Shannon. Yeah, I don't trust most HPTs either. I only tested with one FRER then the digi.
Momma, I thought about that too because I know they do drop but I can't imagine them dropping lower than the hospital test would pick up. I was laughing with the DH after the dr walked off b/c I told him I could just imagine all the ER staff thinking I was some crazy lady claiming to be pregnant or something. LOL


----------



## mommaof3

did the er dr not give you any reason why this would happen so glad the little one is ok that had to be scarey


----------



## molly85

Kel you got that scan after all D&V was not the way to go about it tho!!!!

I meant ask earlier Shannon explain the rash where what did it look like was like hives?
Nicole this fence wa 4 ft im5ft2


----------



## mommaof3

I wonder if you being dehydrated could have anything to do with it but I would think with dehydration your urine would be more concentrated so hcg should be easier to pick up


----------



## NurseKel

He just seemed puzzled and had no idea. He did make the comment that they now knew they needed to check their test. So, I'm not sure. I guess by that point I was just relieved having see lil bean flip flopping and didn't care about their stupid ol pee sticks. LOL


----------



## Wantabean

the blood tests are ment to show when hcg is 5 which is really early but i dont have a clue when it comes to wee :shrug: never really had the best of luck when it comes to poas sorry. glad bean is doing grand!!! 
am off to bed now ladies so speak to yall in morning xxxxxx


dnt write to much while i sleep lol xxx


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> Kel you got that scan after all D&V was not the way to go about it tho!!!!
> 
> I meant ask earlier Shannon explain the rash where what did it look like was like hives?
> Nicole this fence wa 4 ft im5ft2

yes Jo im also what I like to call vertically challenged and dh is well over 6 feet so I keep grill tongues in the house so I can reach all the stuff he puts up without haveing to grab a chair or step ladder


----------



## molly85

Night Kirstie haven't nattered in a while


----------



## NurseKel

I thought that too but you're right. My urine should have been more concentrated which should have increased levels...?? Jo, that's what I said! I wanted a scan but this was definitely not the route to go.


----------



## molly85

Nicole I usually use the bread knife Jeez I'm gnna make a great mother I also fish stuff out the toaster when its done with a knife


----------



## mommaof3

Id be tempted to poas just to see unless they had a bad batch of test I would think you would at least get a faint line very strange glad everything is ok and you got to see your little bean


----------



## mommaof3

night Kirstie


----------



## molly85

I hope it was free in the ER so double bonus. 
Its fin and active were u coughing? My friend reported taht they told her to cough and it does sumersaults

Ohh its Eve month ladies in the UK for Ovarian cancer knownas a silent killer deffinatly something tha we can all empathise with


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo get some tongues they work great and less dangerous then a knife


----------



## NurseKel

I didn't cough or move but apparently bean didn't like being smooshed with the ultrasound. Although, we did notice the lil bean got really active when the music in the scan room changed and was more upbeat. ROFL


----------



## molly85

Boogie Baby


----------



## NurseKel

Hehehe. He (just a feeling) is very musical apparently, or else he was just agitated. If it was the agitated reason then I'll say he takes after his mommy. LOL


----------



## molly85

I'm going green Kel, Deffinatly only 1 tho we were talking twins earlier.


----------



## mommaof3

I was just reading Kaylas ttc journal and one of her friends told her husband who then told Kaylas Dh she was pregnant he is out to sea now I guess that she was pregnant and ruined her surprise how awfull is that


----------



## mommaof3

she was all excited and planning ways to tell him then this jerk goes and ruins it


----------



## molly85

Charming can't blame the bloke tho they don't know any better and he peobably wasn't aware it was a suprise.

Hopefully he can request leave or get extra phone time so they can have good chat and he can get backfor her first scan/ doctors appointment


----------



## mommaof3

I kinda got the impression that he did im sure her friend would have told her dh not to say anything kaylas dh is due home in just a few days I just feel bad for her that she wanted to see the look on his face when she told him MEN GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

eek I am packing wanna help anyone?


----------



## molly85

Not a hope shannon I have someone elses junk in my front rom you can have tho.


----------



## shaerichelle

how rude of her friend to do that.

it was a raised rash that disappeared on my arm Jo.


----------



## molly85

dotty not like nettel rash/hives

Hives can be an allergy rash but could be anything


----------



## shaerichelle

Hubby says its allergy rash have no clue to what. There is nothing different I have had

I also had a dot rash at the same time.


----------



## molly85

the weird and wounderful human body


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I dont love it anymore


----------



## mommaof3

how long before the big move shannon 

Jo how are you feeling tonight


----------



## molly85

im actually quite good peeing like a race horse tho


----------



## mommaof3

Jo id swear you are pregnant


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> im actually quite good peeing like a race horse tho

:wacko::wacko::baby::haha:



We move March 28!


----------



## molly85

i'm coming with u shannon

Nicole I actually dread the peeing bit I will have to write notes from the toilet or have a catheter fitted


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, maybe a nervous rash? Or maybe u touched something and didnt realise it? The main thing is its disappeared nw. Poor kayla. She shudnt have told her friend! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Only you girls will know before DH lol...I know how people blab.


Well if my pitta has increased (indian thing) after ovulation, that there is a possibility of rashes, acne, etc


----------



## molly85

Diane I'm on your signature!!!

We wre so lucky our men are at home. Big hugs for Kayla. We have all learnt from this


----------



## shaerichelle

man I didnt get far on packing. and I have a lot of packing to do. I am thinking I am gonna start doing aerobics again.


----------



## molly85

I'll be on here and have 1 friend I would tell as she isvery supportive and wouldn't tell OH but he would know straight away even if it means waking him up orcalling him at work.

Sorry Nicolei just naturally have PG symptoms


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole says good night her internet crapped out on her


----------



## molly85

Night nicole!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

plenty of time shannon for packing! Get senthil to do it! Thats what men are for! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

My Dh is a horny teenager. Ugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol with 3 kids I need to start now lol

DIANE email.. quit slacking lol


----------



## molly85

like you two dntchat enough on here


----------



## shaerichelle

shhh dont everyone talk at once.. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol jo give me your email too:)


----------



## molly85

[email protected]


----------



## molly85

do you guys uses msn or skype?


----------



## shaerichelle

I have msn. I have yahoo. dh has skype sure I could get it. I have google talk too lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Sent you an email Jo..

DH wants attention.. lol sigh I am already tired. I am going to watch tv for a bit... Good night


----------



## molly85

night. Mena generally need attention lol


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite shany :hugs: gudnite jojo :hugs: hope our temps are up in the morning. Am knackered! Only had 3hrs sleep today. Speak to u all in the a.m x


----------



## molly85

I'm going for another 24 hour stint so will probably still be here talking drivel.
Haven't got it yet Shannon


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies.
I have skype Jo my s/n on it is WilleRosensChick (Wille is a singer in a finish rock band called The Jade). 

my msn is [email protected] my yahoo is BrunettesDoItBetta1982 and my AIM is JussisGothicGirl my facebook is twilightmomma82 and my email addy is [email protected]


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay fingers crossed for us Diane. Night

Night Jo:)


----------



## Shey

g'night shannon and good luck


----------



## molly85

Anyone wotch the war at home it made me nearly choke on my tea


----------



## Shey

never heard of it


----------



## molly85

Where is everyone?


----------



## Wantabean

ok guys huge blazing argument with garry so am back up lol 
shey how on earth do you remember all those names? lol i have 3 dif ones and thats hard enough lol
got your txt jo :) i cant believe there is so many symptoms and no positive :hug: 
xxx


----------



## Shey

asleep i guess


----------



## molly85

me or you?
Lol.
I text but did I save the number nooooo I am pants


----------



## molly85

See there you 2 are Shey I worship your musical Taste I must catch up on those lovely boys and the delight of Nick Carter


----------



## Shey

Wantabean said:


> ok guys huge blazing argument with garry so am back up lol
> shey how on earth do you remember all those names? lol i have 3 dif ones and thats hard enough lol
> got your txt jo :) i cant believe there is so many symptoms and no positive :hug:
> xxx

Wantabean I have no idea how i remember my contact info. it just comes to me. haha!

Oh if anyone wants to be text buddies pm me and I'll give ya my cellphone number


----------



## Wantabean

haha you jo! lol nick carter? :rofl: xx


----------



## Shey

molly85 said:


> See there you 2 are Shey I worship your musical Taste I must catch up on those lovely boys and the delight of Nick Carter

why thank you Jo. I talked to Aaron Carter once on the phone. A friend of mine use to date Aaron and she gave me his number but i don't have it no more cause it was on my old cellphone i don't have no more.


----------



## molly85

lol. 
when I was at school I actually he had a life size poster damn that picture made me all warm and fuzzy.
Aaron was the little 1 tho Crazy little party boy and now he would be an adult scary stuff. 
What did happen to them I know Kevin left and did 1 dieor was it AJ had a drug problem or somethingtheir style of music just disappeared over here


----------



## molly85

Exscuse me for 5 minutes ladies I need the loo and i'v comeover all atither at the thought


----------



## Shey

Aj had a drinking problem and kevin left but they are still around. none of them died


----------



## molly85

It would prob be AJ I was thinking of. I used to know everything about thmthey dissapered and I grew up But coul probably still sing most of their stuffI loved that Nick one you had playing MSN tells u these weird and wounderful things


----------



## Shey

yea! haha!


----------



## molly85

Ladies what causes an Evap?
My mind is still on that funny test and just popped over to the gallery there is a clear blue with a tiny line to mke a positive not the full fat 1 it's menat to be. i got 1 of those out of time i thinkthe same day as the funny test. Is it possible some thing happened and didn't stickfor what ever reason or am I being neurotic? Jeez need to get pregnant already


----------



## kasey590

hey, i have been trying to get oregnant for 12 months now. and now that i am im terrified. im like really starting to get scared. is that normal or am i just being a stupid bad person. im really freaking out here and i dont know whyyyy....


----------



## Loren

kasey590 said:


> hey, i have been trying to get oregnant for 12 months now. and now that i am im terrified. im like really starting to get scared. is that normal or am i just being a stupid bad person. im really freaking out here and i dont know whyyyy....

it took me 12 months hun. everyones bodys are different!!!some take months some take a month!!!!dont worry you will only stress out and stress beanie out xxxx


----------



## Loren

Jo....... yep the vampire diaries is on itvplayer on the net.oooohhh its dead good!!!i loved buffy, angel and i love twilight to, i didnt give it the time of day but i watched one on the weekend and fell in love so i'm catching up hahaha.i drool!!!the 2 vamps r sooooo sexy hahha could be OVing in the next 2-3 days :D :D :D xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

good morning my lovelies!!! What I miss?? 

Slept like a log last night and still feel shattered!! 

Tons of snot feel like my cold is really on the brink!

Ok girls well I did a FRER, Superdrug early and an IC.....I need Shannon's eyes I can still see something on the FRER and slightly on the IC but nothing on the Superdrug which is supposed to be more more sensitive than the FRER. 

I've decided not to test now unless AF is late, I felt elated yesterday and today I'm convinced I'm not pregnant.... :wacko:

Edit - I can see a line on the last picture but extremely faint, think they're negatives girls :cry:
 



Attached Files:







FMU_11dpo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 12









11dpo_IC.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9









11dpo_8.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 10









11dpo_7.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









11dpo_3.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## molly85

Ness I think I am having line eye. Waiting best call but i'm a fine 1 to talk oh has managed to put his phone the wash and i just put aload on and its bobbibg about so i now have to go into town to get a new 1 as he is going away. 

Loren I will put that on my list of things to wotch whilst OH is away

Kasey Hi I finally get to say Hi, fear very normal wanting something then finally getting it canfeel damn weird.

I will be back in just over an hour i hope. bloody man


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Jo - got your number so will text ya soon xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie hun..I thought I saw something, then I don't, then I do! So waiting may be best for you..so you aren't so stressed and straining the eyes. It's still early tho chick xo

My builders are back today. Jackhammers are killing my head!


----------



## Loren

i can see on one of them huni (ness) but it is stil only early days so dont give up yet!!!!u will be a mummy soon!!!!and a great one at that :) xxxxx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

ness i think i see something on the frer :hugs: but i will wait for shan to do her daily inspection. Plz stop worrying babe x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren :wave: hi brandy :wave: hi kasey :wave: i think its normal to feel like u do! Your in shock babe :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan! :wave: hows ur temp this morning babe? X


----------



## shaerichelle

It has risen! How about yours?

I tried to type this same thing on my phone 3 times. damn touch phones .. it kept going to a different page.

So Ness I will inspect when I drop ds off to school, but on my phone I thought I saw a line on FRER.

What does it mean when you cervix is more firm?


----------



## jelliebabie

yay shannon! :happydance: my temp dropped frm 37 to 36.8, so only a slite drop! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Firmer cervix happens after ovulation:happydance: If I ovulated I should be pregnant.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> yay shannon! :happydance: my temp dropped frm 37 to 36.8, so only a slite drop! X

I saw that. its still good :):happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

Goodmorning ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

gd morning nicole :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi nicole.

ugh my boobies hurt again.


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> hi nicole.
> 
> ugh my boobies hurt again.

Shan, u really gota tell senthil to stop being so rough with them! :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Diane


----------



## Loren

hi diane :) :hugs: morning nicole :) :hugs: think i;m coming down with something its either the start off of a very very bad cold or the mumps!!!!dnt care how snotty and coughy and swollen i get i'm stil BDing haha but if it does turn out to be mumps am not going to b able to BD mumps can cause MC in the first 3 months of preg so not taken that risk!!!!!oh the joys lol xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

goodmorning Loren hope you feel better


----------



## Loren

thanx nicole :) OH keeps running away from me, do you think i should drug his tea haha get his swimmers then try bringing him round afterward hmmmm xxx


----------



## mommaof3

kasey590 said:


> hey, i have been trying to get oregnant for 12 months now. and now that i am im terrified. im like really starting to get scared. is that normal or am i just being a stupid bad person. im really freaking out here and i dont know whyyyy....

Kasey dont worry you will go through all these different emotions so many times over the next 9 months and your not a stupid bad person its all normal


----------



## mommaof3

Loren said:


> thanx nicole :) OH keeps running away from me, do you think i should drug his tea haha get his swimmers then try bringing him round afterward hmmmm xxx

Lmao Diane I see another court appearance for us all


----------



## jelliebabie

loren! Am sure nicole will come over with her turkey bastor! :rofl:


----------



## Loren

as long as u all back me up the drugging his tea is on lol. hahahaha ive gone TTC mad so i would probably invite nicole and her turkey bastor with open legs hahaha xx


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao nic. I wonder how many cases like ours the court sees x


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my I wouldnt have any idea lol I really dont think the turkey baster would hold up in court though our only hope would be to plead ttc insanity


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ loren, ooh u dirty girl!


----------



## mommaof3

so Diane when are you and Callie planning on testing lol


----------



## Loren

if it means me getting my bean again am gna b as dirty asa can diane hha.hahah al keep tha in mind wen am in the dock nicole haha xx


----------



## mommaof3

isnt wantabean cycle close to yours I cant keep it all straight


----------



## molly85

Hey all been up 20 hours. OH has just left for his dads for the weekend and funeral (step grandad) Ironed his shirt and suit. Packed his bag. Made him a FULL english,hoovered his car, washed his phone in the machine so went and bought another (2 mile walk, quick trip to superdrug to no availe but I'm tested up to the eyeballs and i got some hand cream) walked the dog 2 miles and have just sat down all on top of a 10.5 hour night shift few.

How is everyone else?

Loren promise himif he gets the lurgy you will buy a special nurses out fit. Did you not have the MMR as a child to get mumps?


----------



## mommaof3

HMMM Im thinking I should probably go on the search for a good lawyer who is also ttc and put her on a retainer for the 4c ladies


----------



## mommaof3

WOW JO you just made me really tired sit back and put your feet up girl take a break


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> hi nicole.
> 
> ugh my boobies hurt again.
> 
> Shan, u really gota tell senthil to stop being so rough with them! :rofl:Click to expand...

he wont listen :rofl: I have tried.


----------



## mommaof3

well I have to go to the store gonna make dh a decent dinner tonight UGH I really hate shopping what happened to the little stores that would deliver your groceries to your home BBIAB try to not chat up to many pages


----------



## mommaof3

Morning Shannon bbiab hope your feeling ok today and that you Od that way u can test around the time Diane does ok I really have to get off here im trying to get to town and back before the storms hit UGH


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao you girls and your turkey bastor. DH said I could get pregnant with artifical insemination but I chose to have the sex I will enjoy it better lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo relax. girl!

I am gonna look at some tests now


----------



## molly85

Lower back and hips agony now i want a quilt or blanky but can't move


----------



## molly85

The 5 soldiers have been repatreated there are so many people in the town out side the airport they fly into it is very impressive and sad


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> Hey all been up 20 hours. OH has just left for his dads for the weekend and funeral (step grandad) Ironed his shirt and suit. Packed his bag. Made him a FULL english,hoovered his car, washed his phone in the machine so went and bought another (2 mile walk, quick trip to superdrug to no availe but I'm tested up to the eyeballs and i got some hand cream) walked the dog 2 miles and have just sat down all on top of a 10.5 hour night shift few.
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Loren promise himif he gets the lurgy you will buy a special nurses out fit. Did you not have the MMR as a child to get mumps?

bleeding hell jo!!!!u deserve a drink and a good chill out.

haha ive got plenty of outfits here (from birthday nightouts) he can have the beer maid one tonight if i have to coax him to come near haha xxx

oooh and i'm not sure i'll have to ask my mum, my face is filling out at the sides like me nek by me ear and me ears r killing me!!!!xx


----------



## molly85

Your lymph nodesare fighting infection people say your "glands" are up they are your body filters so they are working overtime if they swell impressive infection you have there usual virual. echanacia, vit c and lemsip plus fluid plus sleep if you get a feaver lay off the food maybe just toast


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls only just got in from work! it's 14.40 and I'm just sitting down to eat something! 

Managed to read your responses on my phone whilst waiting for the bus though.

So you can def see the line? I know I can at certain angles but I def think it is too early!

Just went to pee and there was some jelly type CM and it had what I can only describe as a mucky tinge to it not quite like a brown and CM mix. Don't know what that is but I have a feeling AF is rearing her head.....


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Your lymph nodesare fighting infection people say your "glands" are up they are your body filters so they are working overtime if they swell impressive infection you have there usual virual. echanacia, vit c and lemsip plus fluid plus sleep if you get a feaver lay off the food maybe just toast

ugh glands - mine swell up everywhere in places I didnt even know I had glands lol

Sorry text you yet Jo been a manic afternoon only just sat down!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> good morning my lovelies!!! What I miss??
> 
> Slept like a log last night and still feel shattered!!
> 
> Tons of snot feel like my cold is really on the brink!
> 
> Ok girls well I did a FRER, Superdrug early and an IC.....I need Shannon's eyes I can still see something on the FRER and slightly on the IC but nothing on the Superdrug which is supposed to be more more sensitive than the FRER.
> 
> I've decided not to test now unless AF is late, I felt elated yesterday and today I'm convinced I'm not pregnant.... :wacko:
> 
> Edit - I can see a line on the last picture but extremely faint, think they're negatives girls :cry:

I see a very faint line on frer. My photoshop is locking up so it will be a bit before I can post it. It looks pink as well


----------



## molly85

Oh I have minstrels i wouldlove a cuppa buti amnow by myself and cannot be arsed tomove from the sofa


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness can you take new pics see if the tests are darker?


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shan you're a darling doing all this photoshopping for me!! 

It defo looks pink to me too, I'm not testing unless AF is late now, I can't handle this girls!! :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness can you take new pics see if the tests are darker?

give me 10mins and will do xx


----------



## molly85

No worrys as you can see I have been a bit busy so fone has been abandoned


----------



## molly85

Wotching the latest 1 born everyminute


----------



## shaerichelle

Perfect ness. a faint pink link is good girl


----------



## shaerichelle

diane email lol


----------



## molly85

shannon i never got 1. [email protected]


----------



## shaerichelle

weird Jo... I will try again right now..

Ness darling :hugs: it is stressful


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

ness if theres a pink line, no matter how faint, u are definately pg! Remember, its still very early babe so dnt panic! Hi shey x


----------



## molly85

1 blanket 0 tea


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree diane. The only way it can show up in color is with hcg:)


Did I tell you I had a dream last night I had triplets... :wacko: 2 girls one boy and the boy died almost after birth and they were so beautiful dark skin dark hair just like dad.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> 1 blanket 0 tea

not good! Matt should have made you tea before he left.


----------



## molly85

He did andi guzzled it


----------



## shaerichelle

Well Jo thats not nice. I sent email.. try sending me one [email protected]


----------



## molly85

I tried


----------



## jelliebabie

2dpo, nothing to report as of yet on the symptom side of things. Shan hw u feelin?


----------



## shaerichelle

breasts hurt. lol

nothing else lol


----------



## molly85

i'm offerering 1 wheezy snuggly small dog


----------



## Nessicle

the faint line is still there!! 

sorry for the delay - damn kittens shitting and kicking litter everywhere lol

well here are the pics!! Shan that dream sounds awful!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2514.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCF2515.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8









DSCF2516.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaerichelle

okay so the last ones I saw the line in the middle and these ones I see it on the very left. weird where do you see the line ness?


----------



## molly85

Hey Ness,
I'm rubbish I was seeing lines on mine theye weren't thereif you and OH can see them in person they are there if not your still in til the :witch: flys in. Good luck sweety


----------



## Wantabean

morning yall
i seen lines on the first set of pics on 2 of them and i see lines on those ones. its still early though ness. how many dpo are you? xxx


----------



## Shey

Hey Jellie!
how's it going?


----------



## Nessicle

i think it depends on the angle, it's weird I can see it further to the left on some but more in the middle on others. trying to upload the final pic but it wont let me keeps saying upload failed


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> morning yall
> i seen lines on the first set of pics on 2 of them and i see lines on those ones. its still early though ness. how many dpo are you? xxx

only 11dpo honey xx


----------



## shaerichelle

can you email it. 

I know there are lines on there regardless and I inverted them and saw them. photoshop is messing up.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Just caught up a lil... It freaked me out from the twins to turkey baster. Nicole you crack me up woman.. Hell I even thought of the turkey baster since I did'nt have a cooperative OH... hehehe

Hello All hope everyone is well.. Hope to see more BFP's coming...


----------



## Shey

oh nessie i wanna see. can ya email me it at [email protected]


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Brandy is having twins for sure... ;) 

Octomom is scary... I would'nt curse that on no one... hehehe

Hey Shey, hows the wonderful weather in Florida... Raining here.. GRRRR


----------



## Nessicle

This is where I see it girls x
 



Attached Files:







LINE.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> oh nessie i wanna see. can ya email me it at [email protected]

:haha: 

don't worry girls I uploaded it now :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

I see it. girl you are PG! woot woot!


----------



## shaerichelle

that's where I saw itfirsttime:)


----------



## Shey

I can't wait to get a BFP but it will be awhile.


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: yayayayayayayay!!!!! 

this shot is a face on shot without tilting it or anything so think that's why it's better to see!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Nessie


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Shey!!! Hope you don't have to wait too long for a bfp!! :dust: 

and :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Shey

Yw Nessie and ty! I hope so too.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessie I looked at all the hpts, I've gotten line eye... I do see a very very faint line... BUT a line is a line... Congrats Nessie...

And I feel for ya Shey, Its gonna be a long while for me too :(

OK Ladies, what is this poking feelings that I get on and off on my right side by my uterus? Its freaking me out... I know I don't have gas... this has been going on for 2 months now WTH?? any suggestions?


----------



## Shey

Yea Hopin&Prayin it sucks!
I have no idea wat it could be. I too have been having weird feelings but in my lower abdomen


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats what is going on with me... lol It sounds crazy I know, but my boobs are getting huge, gained weight too and my face is even blown up... Looks like I'm heading to the doctor again to find out whats up... Can't go till Monday though... I think I'm gonna have my Mom check my abdomen..

I hope your on your way to a BFP Shey... 

Sounds like I'll be coming back around to hear some more BFP's coming... Diane, Jo, Shannon, Loren and Wantabean WOW... I see April bunnys for some reason though... lol April there is going to be a few more :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, is it by your ovaries? My midwife said that your ovary pain can sometimes cause pain the uterus.


----------



## Nessicle

yay for more bfp's!!!!! lots of springtime lambs in our bellies!!!


----------



## molly85

When would you need toconcieneve after to get a post christmas baby? I would use anyexcuse to eat like a pig lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness darling I told you I saw a line. You are pregnant!

Diane and Jo check your email..slackers lol


----------



## Shey

Jo if you want a christmas baby you need to be pg by the first week of april


----------



## shaerichelle

JO you have I believe until the first week in April to get a bfp and have a baby in 2010


----------



## molly85

NoNO after christmas I would nextchristmas to be theirfirst so they can thoroughly enjoy it and so can we


----------



## shaerichelle

If Diane and I get preggo we are due on Nov 30th 

for me I will be two weeks late


----------



## shaerichelle

then get pregnant later in april dont try this month lol


----------



## molly85

Shannon I have a patience Ihave these little images in my head plus i need to ovulate


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats what is going on with me... lol It sounds crazy I know, but my boobs are getting huge, gained weight too and my face is even blown up... Looks like I'm heading to the doctor again to find out whats up... Can't go till Monday though... I think I'm gonna have my Mom check my abdomen..
> 
> I hope your on your way to a BFP Shey...
> 
> Sounds like I'll be coming back around to hear some more BFP's coming... Diane, Jo, Shannon, Loren and Wantabean WOW... I see April bunnys for some reason though... lol April there is going to be a few more :)

Yup a lot of us left but we are getting closer.


----------



## Shey

if i were to get pg next month it would be a 2010 or jan 2011 baby


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kim, is it by your ovaries? My midwife said that your ovary pain can sometimes cause pain the uterus.

I don't have any pain at all, maybe its just gas... lol I feel it more at night when my stomach is relaxed and lordy I have gained some weight too :(

Oh I deffo see more BFP's in April... My friend Gloria said she saw bunnies when she looked at me... hehehe But from what I'm hearing about symptoms I see April for some reason? :shrug:


----------



## 1st tym mummy

id love to have an end of 2010 baby or early 2011 baby it would the either the perfect endto a year or the perfect beggining of a year lol


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness darling I told you I saw a line. You are pregnant!
> 
> Diane and Jo check your email..slackers lol

Yeah Diane and Jo - goodness sakes!!! ha ha 

I still can't believe it! Just checked my drawer and no FRER's left lol - good job I'm not testing now til AF is late!! figure there's no point til then really I'll probs just see more faint lines tomorrow ha ha 

got heartburn again this afternoon! 

feel like I'm running a bit of a fever too


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi beauties!

Just got home..been running all over South Africa looking for the perfect bathroom stuff! Theres a bath tub that I found and it's AMAZING!

lol Anyway..how's everyone?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey. Nov 30th due date for us shan? Woohoo. Bring on the bfps lol. Congrats again nessie! And kim, yes as shany says cud be ovary pains! Em shey! Why is it gona be a while for ur bfp? X


----------



## Nessicle

we'd all have babies close together and be in the same forum together that would be sooo ace!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> if i were to get pg next month it would be a 2010 or jan 2011 baby

I was told I was going to have a 2011 baby... So for some reason June or July... I was told that the ahole OH will be coming back around in May.. GRRR
but then Diane says she sees March birth? I just want to have 1 even though I've been told twice now that I'm gonna have twins :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hey. Nov 30th due date for us shan? Woohoo. Bring on the bfps lol. Congrats again nessie! And kim, yes as shany says cud be ovary pains! Em shey! Why is it gona be a while for ur bfp? X

thank you darling :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Kim, is it by your ovaries? My midwife said that your ovary pain can sometimes cause pain the uterus.
> 
> I don't have any pain at all, maybe its just gas... lol I feel it more at night when my stomach is relaxed and lordy I have gained some weight too :(
> 
> Oh I deffo see more BFP's in April... My friend Gloria said she saw bunnies when she looked at me... hehehe But from what I'm hearing about symptoms I see April for some reason? :shrug:Click to expand...

hmm it could be gas.. but I have had some weird stuff go one for over a week and bam CD 48 came(the day I ovulated last month) and now the pain is gone.. So could be cause of O

and I have gained weight too..as my pants are getting tighter..:nope:

:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> if i were to get pg next month it would be a 2010 or jan 2011 baby
> 
> I was told I was going to have a 2011 baby... So for some reason June or July... I was told that the ahole OH will be coming back around in May.. GRRR
> but then Diane says she sees March birth? I just want to have 1 even though I've been told twice now that I'm gonna have twins :haha:Click to expand...

Do you have O pains on both sides?:haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shannon your pants are getting tight... OH Wow Really... Looks like I"m gonna be staying around longer to wait to see ur BFP... When are you gonna POAS... I'm still waiting for Diane and Jo too :haha: Nicole has me hooked now... hehehe


----------



## molly85

opk's ness upick it upon there and youron to a winer


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My goodness yall post fast.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> if i were to get pg next month it would be a 2010 or jan 2011 baby
> 
> I was told I was going to have a 2011 baby... So for some reason June or July... I was told that the ahole OH will be coming back around in May.. GRRR
> but then Diane says she sees March birth? I just want to have 1 even though I've been told twice now that I'm gonna have twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have O pains on both sides?:haha:Click to expand...

No pain at all? Just once in a while I'll feel a poke? its strange... I'm gonna get my Mom to listen and see what is going on... I don't think its intestinal... this has been going on for 2 months now and I'm not gonna pee on a stick again cuz those suck... guess I should go get checked out... again GRRR


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kim..twins sound like a "for sure" for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I am fine with Nov 30 or anytime lol Crossing my fingers for a bfp

Brandy. am good.. What does the tub look like? In my new place its like a hot tub indoors:)

Jo.. Wait until late April if you O around then.

Ness... I told ya YOU ARE PREGGO. I saw lines. heartburn is a symptom..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> My goodness yall post fast.

Hey sweetie.. How ya doin? Your going to have twins :haha: :baby::baby:

I LOVE Shopping for house stuff... what is your bathroon set up like? Sorry to hear the workers are making all that noise... Retail therpy is excellent


----------



## Shey

jellie my DF aint here yet thats why it will be awhile.

Hopin&Prayin good luck


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> opk's ness upick it upon there and youron to a winer

don't think they work for everyone hun - some people who get their bfp's get lines on opk's and others don't but don't have any left anyway ha ha probably a good job!!!


----------



## molly85

Shannon we have topractice Breast feeding is alsoa good reason to eat like a horse


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> if i were to get pg next month it would be a 2010 or jan 2011 baby
> 
> I was told I was going to have a 2011 baby... So for some reason June or July... I was told that the ahole OH will be coming back around in May.. GRRR
> but then Diane says she sees March birth? I just want to have 1 even though I've been told twice now that I'm gonna have twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have O pains on both sides?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No pain at all? Just once in a while I'll feel a poke? its strange... I'm gonna get my Mom to listen and see what is going on... I don't think its intestinal... this has been going on for 2 months now and I'm not gonna pee on a stick again cuz those suck... guess I should go get checked out... again GRRRClick to expand...

It could be intestinal. The ovaries and intestines are so close together. Pokes are like twinges maybe..?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kim..twins sound like a "for sure" for you!

Yep... I want two then I'm done... :thumbup: Your going to have twins too :haha::haha: When is your scan?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Shannon we have topractice Breast feeding is alsoa good reason to eat like a horse

lol. Breast feeding does make you hungry. :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

that's true what shannon said hun - I get cramps in my intestines and it sometimes feels like AF or ovary cramps


----------



## Nessicle

speaking of putting on weight, I feel like a fat bloated ugly troll at the moment ugh, feel soooo unattractive!! Major acne breakout on my chin too it's a right mess


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Kim..twins sound like a "for sure" for you!
> 
> Yep... I want two then I'm done... :thumbup: Your going to have twins too :haha::haha: When is your scan?Click to expand...

Yes I agree she is. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Here's the bath I like!

https://77.240.13.9/betterbathrooms/6/9/69ebace1d1b0e9057d85c25df1588ee7.jpg

*drool*


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> if i were to get pg next month it would be a 2010 or jan 2011 baby
> 
> I was told I was going to have a 2011 baby... So for some reason June or July... I was told that the ahole OH will be coming back around in May.. GRRR
> but then Diane says she sees March birth? I just want to have 1 even though I've been told twice now that I'm gonna have twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have O pains on both sides?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No pain at all? Just once in a while I'll feel a poke? its strange... I'm gonna get my Mom to listen and see what is going on... I don't think its intestinal... this has been going on for 2 months now and I'm not gonna pee on a stick again cuz those suck... guess I should go get checked out... again GRRRClick to expand...
> 
> It could be intestinal. The ovaries and intestines are so close together. Pokes are like twinges maybe..?Click to expand...

Yeah I know but its not twinges, just lil pokes enough so I feel them, who knows... I'm not gonna worry... there was a 20 year old girl here in Kentucky who had a full term baby 9 months and she did'nt know she was pregnant?? I see her on the next taping of I didnt know I was pregnant... hehehe She is a bigger girl too, she said she had no symptoms and had her periods too weird huh...:shrug: She had a healthy baby boy


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> speaking of putting on weight, I feel like a fat bloated ugly troll at the moment ugh, feel soooo unattractive!! Major acne breakout on my chin too it's a right mess


symptoms symptoms


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I feel like a bloated whale too..you're not alone.

My scan is Marth 24th..I CANT FREAKIN WAIIIIT. And it won't be twins lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Here's the bath I like!
> 
> https://77.240.13.9/betterbathrooms/6/9/69ebace1d1b0e9057d85c25df1588ee7.jpg
> 
> *drool*

Oh Wow, that is very nice... Even though I like my tubs huge... your gonna need more space cuz your having twins... :haha: But its lovely...


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Here's the bath I like!
> 
> https://77.240.13.9/betterbathrooms/6/9/69ebace1d1b0e9057d85c25df1588ee7.jpg
> 
> *drool*

I love those tubs!

This is mine so its totally opposite lol
 



Attached Files:







palm 307.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It actually looks narrow, but in person it's quite wide. It's going to go perfect in the kids' bathroom :D I'll show yall when it's all finished, I'm sure


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane and Jo :cry: email :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon that's beautiful! We were going to do a corner bath too..but decided against it, cuz the thought of bathing a toddler in there seemed so hard.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> speaking of putting on weight, I feel like a fat bloated ugly troll at the moment ugh, feel soooo unattractive!! Major acne breakout on my chin too it's a right mess

OHHHH Your pregnant for sure, that was one of the major issues I had acne, which I never had ever... Yay.. Nessie is preggo.... :baby:

I don't know anything about breastfeeding, but mine have gotten huge.. I'm big already 34DD but they have gotten bigger WTH and heavy as hell...


----------



## jelliebabie

and jo, if u give birth before christmas, breastfeeding is a good excuse to eat like a pig lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> It actually looks narrow, but in person it's quite wide. It's going to go perfect in the kids' bathroom :D I'll show yall when it's all finished, I'm sure

Whats the tub in your bath gonna be?

I had one of those tubs when I was little.. thats a newer version.


----------



## molly85

Nothing shannon trymy other [email protected]


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

dammit, posted wrong pic..

Shannon I love those tubs!

BINGO.. that is gonna be the tub I'll get someday... Love them.. plenty off room and Shannon that is going to be excellent for your home birth :)


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shannon that's beautiful! We were going to do a corner bath too..but decided against it, cuz the thought of bathing a toddler in there seemed so hard.

Yes lol it would be. That is the master bath. No kids allowed:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> dammit, posted wrong pic..
> 
> Shannon I love those tubs!
> 
> BINGO.. that is gonna be the tub I'll get someday... Love them.. plenty off room and Shannon that is going to be excellent for your home birth :)

That is what I was thinking too:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Diane... How ya doin hun... I hear you've been a busy bee... lol I pray you caught the eggy... have you started symptom spotting yet... I'm so excited for you... Can't wait till you test... both you and Jo are right...

And Jo I eat like a pig lately and there is no excuse... :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.

that will be nice as your belly gets huge and you cant bend over lol 

twins :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Shannon that's beautiful! We were going to do a corner bath too..but decided against it, cuz the thought of bathing a toddler in there seemed so hard.
> 
> Yes lol it would be. That is the master bath. No kids allowed:haha:Click to expand...

Naughty Naughty ... :haha: You can party in that one... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.
> 
> that will be nice as your belly gets huge and you cant bend over lol
> 
> twins :haha:Click to expand...

YEP TWINS BRANDY... :haha: When is your scan....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Oh I have other plans for it too...:haha: I'm bad today.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.
> 
> that will be nice as your belly gets huge and you cant bend over lol
> 
> twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> YEP TWINS BRANDY... :haha: When is your scan....Click to expand...

Scan is March 24th!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.

Oh Wow those are huge... double shower, I'm jealous... You can have some serious fun in there... :haha: the tub is perfect for bathing the babies...


----------



## molly85

I have orderedmy:bfp: but they are allout of stock at the moment. Some presents just make th enew year great :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.
> 
> that will be nice as your belly gets huge and you cant bend over lol
> 
> twins :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> YEP TWINS BRANDY... :haha: When is your scan....Click to expand...
> 
> Scan is March 24th!Click to expand...

Awesome, I'm marking my calender, your going to get a big surprise... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Shannon that's beautiful! We were going to do a corner bath too..but decided against it, cuz the thought of bathing a toddler in there seemed so hard.
> 
> Yes lol it would be. That is the master bath. No kids allowed:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Naughty Naughty ... :haha: You can party in that one... :)Click to expand...

lol I am an angel:wacko:


----------



## molly85

right i'm giving up and going to sleep see you all when i wake up


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy ..Are you gonna have some help bathing both babies at the same time with Dh? :haha:

Jo I sent you a message


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> We're not having a tub in our bathroom..only in the main/kids' bathroom. In ours we're having a HUGE double shower..from wall to wall :D with a bench in there too, so I can sit n shave my legs again. Can't wait lol. I'm excited for it to all come together and be done.
> 
> Oh Wow those are huge... double shower, I'm jealous... You can have some serious fun in there... :haha: the tub is perfect for bathing the babies...Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly :D :D :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Night JO get some rest!


----------



## Shey

ugh I so wanna cry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gnight Jo :hugs: xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

brb..gotta go pick a movie with DH...he's so impatient.


----------



## shaerichelle

whats up Shey.

DIANE:cry: I am going to fly over there and make you read your email :rofl:


----------



## Shey

Ive been having this weird feeling in my lower abdomen for days now Shannon and my lower back just started hurting lastnight. Idk what it could be.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

hm I had this stuff a week before Ovulation :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> ugh I so wanna cry

:hugs:Aww hun whats wrong?

Nite Jo... Get some rest, you've been very busy... Nite nite


----------



## Shey

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> ugh I so wanna cry
> 
> :hugs:Aww hun whats wrong?
> 
> Nite Jo... Get some rest, you've been very busy... Nite niteClick to expand...

Ive been having this weird feeling in my lower abdomen for days now and my lower back now hurts


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Brandy ..Are you gonna have some help bathing both babies at the same time with Dh? :haha:
> 
> Jo I sent you a message

I know right... I think she is in denial... Boy is she in for a surprise... :haha:
Oh Brandy you still here... lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha symptoms about the acne - well that's what totally made me think I might be preggo, I get the occasional pimple but these are all over my chin and are sore and painful! Boo!! 

all I can see in the mirror when I look is a big whale ugh!!!

Brandy that bath looks fab!! I could just get in that right now!!! 

Shey sorry you're in pain hun :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> ugh I so wanna cry
> 
> :hugs:Aww hun whats wrong?
> 
> Nite Jo... Get some rest, you've been very busy... Nite niteClick to expand...
> 
> Ive been having this weird feeling in my lower abdomen for days now and my lower back now hurtsClick to expand...

Hmm thats weird.. have you been :sex: at all? I have'nt been on alot lately, could you be pregnant or do you think that af is on the way? I stink at this girlie stuff. If it had'nt been for Shannon I'd be clueless...


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow :hi: everyone! 

Kim, She is in denial.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> ha ha symptoms about the acne - well that's what totally made me think I might be preggo, I get the occasional pimple but these are all over my chin and are sore and painful! Boo!!
> 
> all I can see in the mirror when I look is a big whale ugh!!!
> 
> Brandy that bath looks fab!! I could just get in that right now!!!
> 
> Shey sorry you're in pain hun :hugs:
> 
> xx

Oh yeah and the hormones are surging... deffo preggo right there... no doubt. just think of all the more not so lovely things that will happen... the gas is just part of it... :haha:


----------



## Shey

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> ugh I so wanna cry
> 
> :hugs:Aww hun whats wrong?
> 
> Nite Jo... Get some rest, you've been very busy... Nite niteClick to expand...
> 
> Ive been having this weird feeling in my lower abdomen for days now and my lower back now hurtsClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm thats weird.. have you been :sex: at all? I have'nt been on alot lately, could you be pregnant or do you think that af is on the way? I stink at this girlie stuff. If it had'nt been for Shannon I'd be clueless...Click to expand...

havent been :sex: in 3 yrs and af already past.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> ugh I so wanna cry
> 
> :hugs:Aww hun whats wrong?
> 
> Nite Jo... Get some rest, you've been very busy... Nite niteClick to expand...
> 
> Ive been having this weird feeling in my lower abdomen for days now and my lower back now hurtsClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm thats weird.. have you been :sex: at all? I have'nt been on alot lately, could you be pregnant or do you think that af is on the way? I stink at this girlie stuff. If it had'nt been for Shannon I'd be clueless...Click to expand...

thanks kim. I think SHey is having pain and getting ready for O. I never have pain and stuff like I did this time


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Wow :hi: everyone!
> 
> Kim, She is in denial.

Oh definately she is... haha... I'm seeing :baby::baby: I think she's just not prepared for the huge surprise... 

Where is Nicole? MIA today... My Indy buddy, she's only about a hour or so away... I'm heading up there for a Rascal Flatts concert in a few months or so.... :happydance: I don't have anything else to look forward to :(
hehehe


----------



## Nessicle

well just done my final IC you know just for good measure, quite a nice visible bfp on there girls :happydance: will take a pic soon - gotta go to the supermarket for some bolognaise sauce!! 

Also TMI but trying to poop and it's not happening lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Constipation YEP your Preggo, get the pic going.... lol


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> ha ha symptoms about the acne - well that's what totally made me think I might be preggo, I get the occasional pimple but these are all over my chin and are sore and painful! Boo!!
> 
> all I can see in the mirror when I look is a big whale ugh!!!
> 
> Brandy that bath looks fab!! I could just get in that right now!!!
> 
> Shey sorry you're in pain hun :hugs:
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh yeah and the hormones are surging... deffo preggo right there... no doubt. just think of all the more not so lovely things that will happen... the gas is just part of it... :haha:Click to expand...

hahhahahhaha mmmm lovely lol


----------



## Shey

Im graduating from college in 2 months and then in june goin to go see the 3rd Twilight movie Eclipse


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Constipation YEP your Preggo, get the pic going.... lol

i swear I was trying to push and when I realised it wasn't happening I wiped and I'd made myself bleed by pushing lol :shock: what if I push too hard the beanie comes out.....??? 

Just kidding :haha:


----------



## Shey

that would not be a good thing Nessie


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ya know I forgot to mention about Kaylas friend blabbing to her husband and he told Sam... GRRR I'm so pist... We had a good ole plan for her to show Sam she was prego.. poor girl, my heart breaks for her... He ruin her surprise... I bet Sam is so elated and can't wait to get home... She's such a doll... I feel for her... but she's pregnant and I could'nt be more happy for her :happydance: :happydance:

Where is Diane??????


----------



## shaerichelle

I told you nice preggo preggo. You need to test in the evening girlie. Dian was right big bfp.

Where is Diane. did you fall asleep?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHHHHHHH Shannon, I just noticed your signature, my heart breaks for you... Everytime I see it I think of mine that I lost, I think we were only 1 day apart too :(
I get goosebumps reading it... Your turn is coming soon if not now :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Shannon will be next to get a BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kim. Its hard still .. I am sure you know. 13 weeks is how far along I counted yesteday, I started crying.. Thanks I sure hope it happens soon.

Aww Shey that would be wonderful


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Thanks Kim. Its hard still .. I am sure you know. 13 weeks is how far along I counted yesteday, I started crying.. Thanks I sure hope it happens soon.
> 
> Aww Shey that would be wonderful

yup yup it would be really wonderful. haha:baby:


----------



## jelliebabie

im here girls! :wave: just trying to catch up on all the pages! Lol. Yes ness constipation is an early pg symptom! Shey cant u get df over there before ov? X


----------



## Shey

Im trying to Diane


----------



## jelliebabie

i wana be next! :cry: :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: I am 99% sure I just ovulated


----------



## Shey

Aww Diane so do I hehe


----------



## Shey

Can someone look at my chart and tell me if im close to O?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane we will find out the same day. OMG I dont want to POAS but U think with you being the same as me you will make me


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey how long are your cycles. I think a few more days ..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I really hope you both are preggo.. I'm waiting for you both to POAS... Nicole is gonna freakout... hehehe

Shey I'd love to help you but I know nothing about the temping and stuff Sorry :(


----------



## Shey

when i get the :witch: it lasts 5 to 7 days but all together like 28 days


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> :wohoo: I am 99% sure I just ovulated

Good News... Now the wait begins... I really hope you the best, my fingers are crossed for both You and Diane

Shey get busy hun... track him down if ya have too LOL


----------



## Shey

hehe i told him to get his ass down here now


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Cool... Its your turn to catch the eggie, so get on it right away... :sex: his brains out everyday... :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I'm off here for a wait... tired... gonna go catnap... I exercised for a hour today and I'm beat... thanks for the convo lades... have a good day and I want to see more BFP's since I'm unable too LOL Chow loves :)

Did you see that this thread has 5 stars... WOOHOOO Where Famous now... lmao... Awesome...


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kim, I hope we see our BFPs soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey they say for 28 day cycles average o day is the 14th. and its looks like your body is leaning towards O to me!


----------



## Nessicle

yayayayyay Diane and Shannon ov'd :wohoo: 

you will be peeing on sticks together and Nicole wil be bugging you instead :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol it would be awesome to get a BFP with someone, especially Diane.

We are gonna have beautiful mixed babies:)


----------



## mommaof3

man you are a yappy bunch today took me 20 minutes to catch up nessie where is that new test at and yes Diane and Shannon are the next to get hounded by me and is it callie or wantabean that are getting close to testing also Im gonna have to start takeing notes ive got prego brain at least thats the excuse im useing lol


----------



## mommaof3

Im just glad im the counsleor not the inspector lol I just bug you ladies to start testing then Shannon has the hard job


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. Nicole I think you should take notes. I am going away to NYC when 10 dpo will arrive lol

Kellie Marie is 11 weeks pregnant I looked her up. She should be way further along..


----------



## Nessicle

ok well pics of the IC don't do it justice but you can still see it lol will upload them soon, gotta go start on dinner cos I am ravenous!! 

bbiab xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I get line eye


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> LMAO. Nicole I think you should take notes. I am going away to NYC when 10 dpo will arrive lol
> 
> Kellie Marie is 11 weeks pregnant I looked her up. She should be way further along..

Who you talking about ?


and they have hpt in newyork and you have a camera phone so dont think your getting off that easy missy


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole. We will see!

Shes a person who was in this thread back in the day lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, where is the test?


----------



## mommaof3

oh ok lol thought id missed somebody


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> LMAO. Nicole I think you should take notes. I am going away to NYC when 10 dpo will arrive lol
> 
> Kellie Marie is 11 weeks pregnant I looked her up. She should be way further along..

I cannot believe you are going to make us wait.. no excuses lady, you can test and use your phone..

Nichole POAS counselor... that is too funny... You scared me about the turkey baster, remind me not to piss you off... lol

About Kellie Marie, Ummm I was thinking the same too and I'm bad about dates and times wonder whats up with that??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Back from the night ride to the movie store.

Nessie, you talk of pushing too hard and wondering if beanie will come out...I have totally thought that LOL. Constipation sucks.

Shey, sorry you're hurting :hugs:

Shannon, I hope you O'd!!!

Kim, stop saying I'm gonna have twins lol...you crazy woman. It's yourself you're seeing!

Hi Nicole!


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shany :hugs: i cudnt think of anyone better to get my bfp with! Beautiful tanned babies! Testing begins 19th march for us. Wantabean is 1dpo in front of us so u can pester her first nicole! Lol. Callie hasnt ovd yet and ness, uploading the test pic is more important than dinner! :rofl: and where is icefire? Allie, she should have ovulated now too?! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I think she was like 3-4 weeks before where you and I would be!

Gotta watch out for Nicole, especially since you live so close!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Back from the night ride to the movie store.
> 
> Nessie, you talk of pushing too hard and wondering if beanie will come out...I have totally thought that LOL. Constipation sucks.
> 
> Shey, sorry you're hurting :hugs:
> 
> Shannon, I hope you O'd!!!
> 
> Kim, stop saying I'm gonna have twins lol...you crazy woman. It's yourself you're seeing!
> 
> Hi Nicole!

Well cool... I hope I do... BUT............... :haha:

Umm Diane Helloooooooooooooo are you there??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I gotta do some internet banking..fun fun money shuffling. I will be back on here later. xo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I think she was like 3-4 weeks before where you and I would be!
> 
> Gotta watch out for Nicole, especially since you live so close!

I thought so, just was'nt sure... thats weird? 

Oh Yeah she's right down the road practically from me, I wish everyone was close.. I can't wait to see the baby bumps.... :happydance::happydance:

Nessiebaby where is your test pic? :haha:

Bye Brandy... talk to ya soon... :)


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kim! :wave: over here! X


----------



## shaerichelle

NESS hurry up... I will add my baby bump from the past lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane tanned babies sound good to me:)


----------



## mommaof3

ok kim pick you out a donor get his adress or where he hangs out Diane can attack him Loren can drug him and Brandy can get the goods with her NEEDLE and ill deliver them to your door turkey baster in hand your on your own with getting the goods to the (insertation)proper location then we just wait for shannon to do some inspecting and bam nine months later twins


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, This is 8 years ago:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> ok kim pick you out a donor get his adress or where he hangs out Diane can attack him Loren can drug him and Brandy can get the goods with her NEEDLE and ill deliver them to your door turkey baster in hand your on your own with getting the goods to the (insertation)proper location then we just wait for shannon to do some inspecting and bam nine months later twins



:rofl: :rofl:

LMAO


----------



## jelliebabie

all babies are gorgeous but i think mixed race skin tone is lurvely x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> ok kim pick you out a donor get his adress or where he hangs out Diane can attack him Loren can drug him and Brandy can get the goods with her NEEDLE and ill deliver them to your door turkey baster in hand your on your own with getting the goods to the (insertation)proper location then we just wait for shannon to do some inspecting and bam nine months later twins

OMG, I can't stop laughing... You crack me up.... You've won the crazy conception award right there... :haha: I'm telling you the turkey baster is starting to look like a good option... lmao... Nahh I'm OK... Someday.. Maybe not now but soon "I hope"... 

Hey Jellie... Can you or Nicole tell me what these lil pokes are I get in my lower abdominal area... no pain, no twinges nothing just poke here and there? weird huh.... I can't afford to go to the doctor cuz I may be getting terminated from my job, not good... Oh well I'll cross that bridge when it comes...

I want to know when I'm gonna meet this hunk of a man... lmao j/k


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon that doesnt even look like you you should put a recent pic beside your bump pick lol


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nicole! So funny! And am surprised u didnt have triplets in that bump shan! :rofl: x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kim, This is 8 years ago:wacko:


WOW... You got big... belly that is... all belly... You look so different now... 

Yeah, mixed babies are beautiful... twins anyone... lmao :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

muscle twitches maybe gas bubbles are you 100 percent sure your not pregnant


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I kept getting negatives on the HPT's... When I had sex there was ALOT I mean ALOT of white CM I mean ALOT... Ewww... and No its not Funky smelling haha

I'm gaining weight, boobs are huge and heavy, but have'nt been soar, very thirsty?
Who knows... let me know when you do... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill take twins any day, but that bump was a 9 lb baby


----------



## mommaof3

great I jsut got an update that my cable company is switching from McAfee to Norton so gotta deleate and download now BOOOO


----------



## mommaof3

where the heck is Nessie at Im dog tired my little one is napping and im sitting here waitng for her little butt to post a picture HURRRY NESSIE you can eat later or eat and download at the same time multi task girlie lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is a newer picture

Had to share this one of Saben 2 years ago. He decided to make himself a masterpiece.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







saben market.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









me.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mommaof3

well Kim get you a dollar tree test and just see what you get only way I know to describe what it feels like when your baby first starts moving is like a little butterfly wings tickling you what did it feel like for you shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

shes having issues and has emailed them to me. will upload in one min


----------



## mommaof3

lmao shannon better him then your walls hes easier to wash


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup butterflies, bubbly gas type feeling

I can see a line NESs


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry kimmie, dnt knw what the poking thing is! Is it painful or just pressure. I think u will meet ur oh in may or june, bfp july, proposal at that time and :baby: march! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know what it feels like pregnant, like butterflies yes... I'll just chalk it off to gas.. but I'll go by today and get a dollar store cheapie.. I'm pretty sure it will be negative though... but thanks... its just been on my mind alot lately..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> sorry kimmie, dnt knw what the poking thing is! Is it painful or just pressure. I think u will meet ur oh in may or june, bfp july, proposal at that time and :baby: march! X

No pain or pressure. It just feels like something is poking me at times... lol I feel it more at night when my stomach is relaxed... I'll just say its gas lmao...

Jellie your so right... I got goosebumps when I read it and thats how I know your right... Ohh I could just hug you... :happydance::happydance: Thank you for your wisdom it gives me more hope everyday :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Shannon is resizing and uploading - goodness knows why but my computer won't let me resize the images and b and b won't upload them cos they're too big grrr!! 

having some cramping and feel like I need to pee every 20 mins and the most pathetic dribble comes out ha ha 

Shannon that picture of Saben - pmsl at that OMG the little monkey!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

your welcome kimmie!:hugs: And if im right then it really must be gas :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

girls give me a minute Babyand bump is being a pain in the arse.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole better than my wall ..lol but some of it was permanent marker..


----------



## Nessicle

lol maybe it's not just my comp that's being crappy then lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well ladies I'm off again to take a shower, I'm half tempted to get a dollar store test but I'm pretty sure its just constant gas... lmao...

Talk to ya tonight Loves and thank you Nichole, Shannon and Jellie your dolls...

Good Luck Nessie.. I just think its too early still ... don't give up... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2796/4425575682_42d404dbff_b.jpg


phew lots of work!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey, saben is the new picasso! X


----------



## shaerichelle

You should see some of his work Diane he is real good like his dad .. let me see if I can find something..


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shan!


----------



## shaerichelle

His spongebob:)
 



Attached Files:







palm 212.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

You are welcome Ness.:)


----------



## mommaof3

ladies I have got to go get a nap Nessie I think maybe I see a thin line but you know what they say when your preggers your eyesite goes to pot but I dont see why you would be getting so many faint lines if your not preggers ill BBIAB ladies 


Shannon didnt you know your suppose to hide anything that leave a permanent mark lol


----------



## Nessicle

right my gorgeous girls - off in the bath bbiab xxxx big love xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nic - as i said to Shannon over email the pics don't do it justice, it's much clearer in real life :thumbup: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh shannons feeling flirty! Must be the hpts gettin her all excited! :rofl: so nessie, do u believe ur pregnant yet? X


----------



## shaerichelle

She better...

Flirty is DH fault and he is gone for the night! So he got me 3 times in 18 hours. ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane check your email.

Girls I gotta clean for a few. then get saben and run and get packing stuff.


----------



## jelliebabie

going to check shan. Catch u later :wave: x


----------



## shaerichelle

I wont be typing as much but I will still be here lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

I reply right back lol. Diane.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I don't know girls - I want to it just seems unreal at the moment I'll feel better once I see the words on a digi and if AF doesn't turn up cos let's face it she could still show up xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes ness :hugs: dear


----------



## Nessicle

I just wish the next two days would get over with!!! 

having pains in my right hip sorta in the groin deep inside wonder if beanie has implanted on the right hand side and that's why I'm getting pains on that side??

still having dizzy spells, feel full of poop but can't get it out lol, don't feel too bad tired wise tonight actually though x


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie babe the pains mite be constipation pains too, but thats a classic sign of pg because ur bodys intestinal tract slows down in early pg! X


----------



## shaerichelle

sounds like symptoms to me ness

Diane:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...just-been-doctors-confirm-pregnancy-pcos.html


----------



## jelliebabie

when is the witch due ness? X


----------



## shaerichelle

I had it real bad if it makes you feel better ness. It was horrid.. around 14dpo


----------



## shaerichelle

okay gotta get my son and go shopping dont talk to much while I am gone. I can check my email while I am out!


----------



## Nessicle

Diane - yeah just been reading up that constipation can cause it in early pg. I feel like I need to poop like it's right 'there' lol but I can't poop it out!

Shannon, aww poor you it's quite painful now - it's intermittent, rather than like a dull constant ache, feels almost like sciatica but deep in the hip joint/groin

Diane AF is due on Saturday aarrgh!! I've told Mark if I don't come on that morning I'll know for sure and we'll do the digi together :cloud9:

having lightheadedness still too, I'm glad though cos the symptoms these last 3 days have been pretty consistant. BB's also getting more sore and feel almost like they're burning x


----------



## Nessicle

See ya soon Shan!x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shannon, I just read her posts...Kellie Maries post.. Is she pregnant or not I'm Sooo confused... GRRR I thought she was 11 weeks??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It hurts when I sit now... WTH is going on... lol I think I'm getting ready to see the :witch: GRRR :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanx for the link shan! Ness are u sure the burning boobies aint from friction burn in that pvc naughty nurse costume? :rofl: j/k x


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> thanx for the link shan! Ness are u sure the burning boobies aint from friction burn in that pvc naughty nurse costume? :rofl: j/k x

:rofl: 

Diane ha ha ha ha you know what I haven't even worn that yet, I feel too bloated and horrible lol hard to feel sexy when you look like a whale :rofl: x


----------



## jelliebabie

aww ness am sure u dnt look like a whale! You are gorgeous btw! :hugs: anyone else on here??


----------



## calliebaby

I am, but I have to go already. It just takes too long to catch up these days!! I will be on later though.:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello again. Just finished watching a movie with DH..I couldn't tell you what went on though, cuz I'm way too tired to focus lol.

What did I miss?!


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you Diane ! This avatar pic is from 2 years ago afraid I look a bit more hagged now ha ha, had disasters with my hair from dying it, naturally blonde but I like it quite white and parts of my fringe snapped off lol whoops!! So it's a bit frizzy and knackered now so have to leave it for a while! Boo!! 

The board is pretty quiet tonight, I'm shattered so gonna take myself up the apples and pairs fairly soon xx


----------



## Nessicle

not much darling!! not many people on tonight xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah I'm super tired too. Time for me to sleep. Hope you and beanie sleep well! xo

Gnight Diane and whoever else is still here :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

gudnite ness, gudnite brandy! :hugs: you pregnant girlies need ur sleep! Speak to u later too callie, hopefully x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh wow..almost page 800 :D


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Brandy!! You and baby sleep well too!! 

:happydance: 

Tonight I've started to feel like I'm really pregnant, got those sharp pains in my hip/groin and what feels like my ovary and very mild cramps....come on 13th March so I know for definite!!! 

Night Diane darling x


----------



## jelliebabie

noonite preggie nessie x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls.

I officially hate shopping! I was in line behind a pregnant woman and in front of her was someone with a 7 week old baby:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

where has everyone gone? :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

:wave: hi shanny! :hugs: dont feel sad babe. U will be both of those woman soon! :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi:
I sure hope so. It was hard I was like having a panic attack when I got into the truck. ugh.

I hope you are too.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanx shanny. Buy anything nice? X


----------



## shaerichelle

just crap to move and clean and some summer pjs in a larger size lol. Seems I am gaining weight anyways!


----------



## jelliebabie

no kinky outfits 4 senthils benifit? Lol. Wheres he off to anyways shan? X


----------



## shaerichelle

I have like 25 outfits:blush: He is a lucky dawg!
I need one for NYC:)

He went to boston. He does every week until May. its 2 hours one way so he takes the train.

I feel so good I have PMA. Your spirits seem high to babe:)


----------



## shaerichelle

so I dont kow if Kellie Marie is pregnant I dont understand.


----------



## mommaof3

Ok I am so mad I cant see straight I went to get my digital camera off the shelf and its gone my sil was here monday and she has a little problem with sticky fingers and she is the only one who has been here so guess the witch made off with it ive tore the house upside down looking for it GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG are you kidding me? I would be so livid. Phew breathe.


----------



## mommaof3

That probably has something to do with this last dizzy spell thought sure I was gonna pass out bet my blood pressure is up ive been fumeing since about 3 today


----------



## shaerichelle

I bet it does .. I cant believe someone would do that!


----------



## mommaof3

No she had to do it when I went in the bedroom to get Jesse some clean clothes and a wash cloth from the bathroom he had gotten sick and I was trying to clean him up it was my xmas present from my hubby my memory card everything was in it ive yelled and cried and fumed dh said he would get me another but like I told him thats not the point I just know sil or not she will not walk back in this house again EVER we have bailed her out of jail twice in less then a year for shop lifting Im done with she can rott in there the next time


----------



## shaerichelle

You cant help people that wont help themselves! The fact the memory card is in there that is enough. I would call her up lol. I am a bitch though lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab eating and son goes to bed soon!


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I was going to but I was already upset so dh said not to cause he knows I would really get fired up and my bil is here with his three kids they keep running in and out slamming my front door knocked my easter wreath off twice now spilled chili all over my floor ugh its been a day and now i have to go give Paisley a bath they let her off the porch and she decided to take a roll in the nearest spot of mudd she could find


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG people have no care in the world? I am sorry :hugs: not what you need right now.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg nicole thats awful! Urgh what a bitch! Its one thing stealing, but to steal of your own family! Thats awful nic! :hugs: u dont need that shit!


----------



## jelliebabie

and :happydance: yay shan for the pma! Thats what i like to hear! :happydance: how early dpo can symptoms really be symptoms iykwim lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont know look at ness shes had them sine early on and I think brandy did too,

MY BREASTS hurt :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

so symptoms cud start nw then? Yay! I can over analyse every twitch or airbubble going! X


----------



## mommaof3

ill tell you my first and major symptom was gas I had the hiccaburps very early on


----------



## mommaof3

oh these kids are trying my patients talk about needing super nanny WOW I just fed them dinner now there wanting to eat again tormenting my dog talk about some unruley kids that wont listen


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well I would be kicking some tooshie. Saben loves the wall and writing I will be responsible lol... 

Where is Jo when you need her?

Gas okay hmm I would look out for MORE gas. I cant call hiccaburps a sign..

wow a sharp pain going up my left side!


----------



## goddess25

Hi ladies how are you all today... can I join here too please.

I am ttc #2 and in my 2ww which is driving me insane.. I am due to POAS on Tuesday and its dragging so slowly its incredibly. The first sign i usually notice is i pee loads and that has not happened yet... and for me that is about the only thing.

Good Luck!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Goddes welcome


----------



## jelliebabie

a sharp pain shan? Has it passed? The 2ww is looonngg! I will report any symptoms as and when i get them! X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol yes it is gone i went from my ovary to my boob.!

Goddess Nicole will make sure you poas lol..


----------



## mommaof3

Oh yes if your 10dpo you can start any time we just call that practice testing


----------



## jelliebabie

8 days till testing for me then, almost just 7. Oh, so that will be next friday then. I so hope we get bfps.


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I have a good feeling for you this month got my finger and toes and legs and eyes crossed and told little bean to cross what it could for you also its gonna be a long week at least we can symptom spot lol


----------



## jelliebabie

aww. Thanks nicole. :hugs: i hope ur rite! Hw u feeling now babe? Calmed down yet? Its awful what ur sil did x


----------



## jelliebabie

keep those symptoms coming shan! Woohoo x


----------



## mommaof3

yes a little better im trying really hard not to think of it dh said just to forget about it but its not that easy if I wasnt pregnant id be haveing a face to face with her and it wouldnt be pretty


----------



## shaerichelle

that and breasts are it Diane. I think its your month too.

Me and the egg and sperm had a talk in the showe :haha: I said its about time that meet and create a sticky bean cause mommy and daddy are tired lol.

Nicole, how about after you have the baby? Can you have words with her?


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry for bringing it up again nic! Everytime i shorten ur name to nic, i get the feeling u hate being called that! Am i wrong? Nics quicker to type lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane dont feel lonely. I am here.. Is Dh not giving you attention now?


----------



## shaerichelle

You can call her mom :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shanny. I hope the egg and sperm took u seriously! I really hope its ur month too babe x


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ shan. Ok nicole u are nw mom! Dh is sleeping shan. Maybe the countdown to ov wore him out :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks cause if it doesnt work.. I am not doing anymore temping.

DH and I talked about how important it is to share this amazing journey together and how we both want to share a beautiful baby together.. So I need to just give up those extra things.


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies how ya'll doing?


----------



## mommaof3

have you guys read the thread I jsut dont understand this forum I had a nice long post giving her a piece of my mind and it was closed before i could post it


----------



## shaerichelle

:rofl: I wish that would happen to my dh! I told him today to quit acting like a teenager. I cant even walk around naked!


----------



## shaerichelle

let me see


----------



## shaerichelle

pregnant teen Nicole. she posted in here..
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/291587-really-need-some-advise-aftermath-2.html

I responded.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane I hated it when I was younger doesnt bother me now it was a boys nickname is what i always said but its fine i answer to almost anything lol


Shannon Ill catch her ass after i have the baby and its even better cause it will come as a nice big surprise to 

Ok ladies off to urgent care Jesse has thrown up again this has been going off and on since sat bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Nicole. Text me when you can ..poor baby.


----------



## Shey

I am totally lost what's up


----------



## shaerichelle

lost about what?


----------



## shaerichelle

Its quiet in here!


----------



## Shey

haha lost in what you guys are talking about


----------



## shaerichelle

we are talking about much. just a rude unhappy girl


----------



## Shey

aww. why is the girl unhappy and rude?


----------



## shaerichelle

she seems to be a pregnant teen.. and her parents dont agree...

I just put in my temps fake ones.. they have to stay at 97.8 or above to make it so I O and it would be on CD 48 like last month:) Keeping my figners crossed for high temp tomorrow

Okay off to do some packing girls..

email me Diane if you get back on here!


----------



## Shey

why you packing? you goin on vacation?


----------



## shaerichelle

moving march 28!


----------



## ermm23a

TTC has definitely made me a crazy person. I may or may not be seeing lines that don't exist on HPT's. 

I am a woman obsessed.


----------



## shaerichelle

I answered your other thread:)


----------



## Shey

Where ya movin to Shannon?


----------



## jelliebabie

that girl is just goin out of her way 2 cause trouble! Troll!


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome ermm23a, were all in the same crazy ttc boat!


----------



## Shey

yea that girl is. seriously she needs to grow up and get a life.


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite girls. Fxd ur temps stay up 2mro shan :hugs: luv u all x


----------



## Shey

Night Diane and sweet dreams


----------



## calliebaby

Shey- It looks like we may be bump buddies if we both catch the eggy this month:happydance:


----------



## Shey

yay my DF needs to get down here before i can be anyone's bump buddy


----------



## molly85

And I only finally just finished reading and you all go!!!!!!
Nicole, call ya SIL up and asked if she "borrowed it" and could you please have it back as you need it for something. Beall nice apoliteeven a little smarmy. I hope LO is ok.

Shannon getpacking it takes ages and you findjunk you really don't need.

Hey Shey


----------



## Shey

Hey Jo


----------



## molly85

heya,
Jeez after yesterday my legmuscles have alltightenedup and hurt.

Hows the stomach shey?


----------



## Shey

Still feels the same as yesterday and lower back still hurting.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls taking a break my desktop that is hooked into out tv keeps dying its not even a year old! I am cleaning out junk galore.

Shey my phone died and I just noticed lol sorry.

Callie how are you.

Jo.. can you take a relaxing bath?


----------



## Shey

that sucks Shannon. I don't like when mine dies always gotta have it charged.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm good Shan, how are you doing?


----------



## Shey

Callie wanna be texting buddies?


----------



## shaerichelle

I am doing good. Will be good if my temp stays up.. WHen do you usually O?


----------



## shaerichelle

callie you chart is awesome.. Getting alot of accupuncture? I go tomorrow morning wonder what she will say about my chart.


----------



## Shey

maybe I should try accupuncture but i dunno any places where i live


----------



## shaerichelle

It works wonders for me and I have had it going on my 3rd time.


----------



## Shey

sounds good to me. maybe it will make my lower back stop hurting


----------



## molly85

i might do shannon. I have tobe upnearlondonfor a training thing tomorrowthen have to drop someons junk off at there house I aranged this last weekend andnowshe has to leave at 4.30togo see her uncle for the night. Grr she has really upset me wetook her in after her boyfriend through her out and was a minimumverbally abusive really triedto helpher get on her feet and sorted,she went home toparentsfor christmas and gets back with him andtakes a job she hates when she was offered a homeandjob sheloved up here. Jeez the whole situation is just sad plus she hasn'tbotheredto comeget herstuff and its a carloadsat inour house and isnowputting stiplations on when ican deliver it. It's an hour and halfsbloody drive through busy roads.

Sorry rant over I also need to go back to sleep i haven't donemy tempreture.

Missing matty


----------



## shaerichelle

Hugs Jo. My dh sometimes goes aweay for a week I understand its hard. He goes aaway every thursday and comes home late at night!

Sometimes you cant help people that wont help themselves.. tried it...

Shey it has help me alot with fibro.


----------



## calliebaby

I have been so busy lately I have not had time to get any acupuncture...I have just been lucky to regulate I guess.
Shey- pm me with your number and I will do the same.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh callie you can have mine too! lol

That is awesome though it is regulating. I want a chart like that.


----------



## Shey

how much does it cost u shannon for the accupuncture?

callie sending it now


----------



## calliebaby

I am not sure when I O. I did 2 cycles ago on cd24 and then on cd18 this last cycle, so I think that I may O even sooner this cycle. I plan on bding every other day from cd10-cd20 just to make sure I catch it.
Shannon- you can pm me with your number and I will do the same.


----------



## calliebaby

Wow Shannon! You are on top of things. I got your pm just as I submitted my post:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I am on top of it for some reason lately.. I just trashed pictures and paperwork from me and my ex husband ..3 years after divorce:rofl:

I would do that as well callie. It seems I O on CD 48 lol I would do to CD-24 .. you never know if you O late. I was joking with DH and said do you think if we had sex 36 times out of 41 days thats enough :haha: He gave me a weird look


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> lmao. I am on top of it for some reason lately.. I just trashed pictures and paperwork from me and my ex husband ..3 years after divorce:rofl:
> 
> I would do that as well callie. It seems I O on CD 48 lol I would do to CD-24 .. you never know if you O late. I was joking with DH and said do you think if we had sex 36 times out of 41 days thats enough :haha: He gave me a weird look

:haha:


----------



## Shey

haha aww shannon.
well imma get off here ladies. ya'll feel free to text me.


----------



## shaerichelle

night shey


----------



## molly85

Night Shey


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shey:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

holy crap I cant believe how tired I am!


----------



## Shey

Night ladies


----------



## molly85

Hey Kel and aislinn i see you reading


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Mrs Jo. Yeah, I have spent the day resting but have been keeping up with things on here. Lol. I'm getting ready to go snuggle in for the night though. I'm sorry you miss Matty. I know how hard it is when you're use to them being there with you.


----------



## molly85

im used to himworking nights its the not seeing him orbeing able to talk much.

Reallyhoping fora28 day cycly this month as matt will be home if I can ovulate around CD 14 lol unlikly but hopeful


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo.. Sorry dear I fell asleep sitting up must be real tired.

Good night:)


----------



## molly85

night


----------



## jelliebabie

no one wants my number :cry: :lol:


----------



## molly85

i'l text you diane i can figure out what you do in the day then


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning crazy women!

*yawwwwwwn* Can't wait till DD heads to school and I can snuggle back into my warm bed..I'm freezing today.

Just found out I've gained 2 lbs. That must be from eating everyday. I used to do the alternate day diet, where I'd fast every other day. Now that's near impossible, even tho I'm nauseated....mornings are the only time I wanna eat lol. 

How's everyone? I think Jo is the only one still up.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd want your digits, Diane! If I could text from here lol. I miss texting sooo much.


----------



## molly85

Now where has diane gone?
I went tosleep5ish our time andwoke up around 2 it sucks i had a usy day planned then didn't go back to sleep i may as well get up now plenty to do


----------



## jelliebabie

hello ladies :wave: jo i will pm u my number 2mro, :hugs: and brandy that alternate day diet doesnt sound too healthy to me! And u gota eat more than just breakfast now ur eating for two. Cant wait till im eating for two1 lol


----------



## molly85

i eat for2 normally Diane.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It is very healthy actually..research it sometime..its lovely! :) But yeah, I obviously wouldn't do that now that I'm takin care of bubs. 

Ugh just ate a muffin..I feel sick. I can't help it! I have to munch on crackers most of the day. It'll pass eventually though.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, as u knw its real late here! So am gona hit the sack babe. Spk 2 u 2mro. Gdnite babe! Gdnite brandy x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Night night xo

I'm going back to bed now too..try to catch a couple more hrs before my busy day starts. 

Night Jo n Diane :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

will need to look it up brandy, but really dnt think i could control myself not to eat for half the week! Lol. Im a bit of a piggy x


----------



## molly85

iknoworearly depending how u lookat it


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls what I miss??

OK just managed to go to the toilet and sorry tmi but when I was wiping I had browny red blood on tissue from my lady bits...:cry: what's happening??!! 

got a little bit of light cramping but not like AF pains, and a few more of those sharp twinges.....

temp drop to 36.58


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness huni :hugs:your temp is still above coverline! Does it look like af blood? :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

hi sweetie!

Nope it was brown discharge on toilet tissue! Then put a pantyliner on at 7.30am had a bit of what I can only describe as a rusty coloured cm. Changed panty liner, had noticeable cramping but absolute no discharge or anything since 7.30am 

could this be a late IB??xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nessie! Of course it cud be i.b! Fxd for u sweetheart! Try not to stress! Even tho u will! :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie it could be from implant and just now working its way out I think its to late to be actual implant going on now as af is due tomorrow but brown blood is old so I doubt its a sign of af so try not to stress over it


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :hugs: 

just feeling pretty numb right now, just don't know what to think, getting sensations like AF has come but there's nothing there x


----------



## mommaof3

I think thats pretty normal I have it still off and on at times and ive seen where alot of woman get that wet af feeling during early pregnancy old blood is ok you usually dont have any spotting before af so try and not worry it very well could be left over from implant and just working its way out with cm and alot of woman report spotting around af time and even through the first tri so take a deep breath and relax


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna go lay back down till little one gets up bbiab


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Nicole :hugs: Diane :hugs: think I'm noticing cramps more cos of that brown cm this morning 

it feels like wet and you know that sort of 'bubble' feeling where a dollop of blood has worked it's way out? feels sorta like that but nothing there 

did a Tesco test 25miu - i caved - bfn 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

you go have a lay down chick get your rest while you can xx


----------



## shaerichelle

mrning temp drop all the way down :cry: pma is gone


----------



## jelliebabie

aww nessie babe :hugs: i agree with nicole. U hav had too many +tests x


----------



## shaerichelle

pos tests babe just wait to test


----------



## Nessicle

yeah not testing unless AF is late now although still feel like she's coming. Just been to toilet again and when I wiped still nothing and nothing in underwear but still cramping. 

Suppose it's outta my hands and will just have to wait!

Shan sorry about your temp drop :hugs: what does that mean in terms of your cycle??xx


----------



## shaerichelle

ness prob no ovulation this cycle.


----------



## shaerichelle

I was wet down there and had af cramps when I was pregoo. I was always running to see if there was blood sure felt like there was


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shany :wave: how were ur temps this morning? X


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> ness prob no ovulation this cycle.

:cry: shitty honey xxx isnt there usually a temp dip at ovulation though??


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I was wet down there and had af cramps when I was pregoo. I was always running to see if there was blood sure felt like there was

really?? I'm having lots of cramping it's not ridiculously painful like full swing AF but defo cramping

I hope this is just old blood mixed with CM from IB! 

Wish this weekend would end!! Never wished a weekend away so much!


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no! Shany! Am so sorry babe :hugs: what a depressing day! :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

ness was the blood pink or brown if so it's old blood. Yes they say af cramps is a sign. My dip was to my normal 97.3 temp. Yes Diane it's a depressing day. No 2010 baby for me. I just wanna :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

it was brown but mixed with CM - defo no red!

the cramps are enough to make me want to take painkillers


----------



## jelliebabie

ness its safe to take paracetemol babe. If no red blood. Dont worry. Shannon, im absolutely gutted for you! If u ovulate within the next 4 weeks u can still have a 2010 baby x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, I wont .. thats the thing my cycles are 60 days.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane congrats on the crosshairs. I think you are gonna have a lil one


----------



## jelliebabie

but shan, the accupuncture might regulate u more! Dnt give up hope huni. Am so sad now :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

me too. I cant stop tearing up. 51 days and no ovulation is not fair


----------



## Nessicle

shan 60 day cycle is a killer I'm surprised you're still so strong - such a brave lady :hugs:

I just had a nap, feel a bit better, couple of cramps but not much in last few hours. No more brown discharge girls!! think it might've been old blood from an IB.....??


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies. thats my internet back working. you guys once again have chatted loads so can i get update please? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Not much different kirsite.

yes ness 60 day cycles are a killer.. only 6 times a year to get pregnant. is not fair. I think the accupuncture is helping in some ways but not the ovulation, etc.

sounds like Ib ness.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie! :wave: ness am so glad the discharge is gone! Hope this weekend comes n goes without a sniff of af! Shan :hugs: thats all i can say babe. Im here for u x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks Diane. 

I just got so dizzy I almost fell over.


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh dizzyness doesnt sound good Shanny babe :hugs: hope the accupuncture starts to really take effect soon. What about evening primrose oil? isn't that supposed to help regulate cycles??

OK spoke too soon, just felt a little gush, went to the loo and a blob (bout size of a penny) of brown discharge

x


----------



## shaerichelle

breaTHE ness its brown..

:hugs:

I am gonna see what she gives me for herbs between that and almost throwing up and now having a headache I am not going to be doing much today


----------



## Nessicle

i know, I'm sorry to bombard you all with this you all have enough on your plates!! But thank you for listening to me stressing out! Just taken some paracetamol for the cramps. The witch is coming girls I just know it 

Shan you're gonna have to take it easy today sweetie


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Ness. I love ya darling.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Shan :hugs: love ya too :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, isnt agnes cactus meant to hurry ovulation up too babe! I really think ur gona concieve ur nxt cycle shan. Ness, its brown babe, so old x


----------



## Nessicle

i know Diane babes but can't you get brown discharge just before AF?? It's not usual for me to get it before AF is due but to be honest the last few months have made me believe our bodies will what the hell they want lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I never getting any spotting before AF never have.

Yes, I wish I would hurry and get something going ugh.. but I guess my body hates me. DH and I were just talking about possibly stopping ttc until I get my body regulated:cry: I have to go to accupuncture so there will be no rest today. Ugh I almost barfed,,my body needs a rest. will come home after and sleep. Maybe she can give me herbs to get it going.


----------



## Nessicle

I hope she can too honey!! Fx for you, good idea to come home and sleep hun x


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness.

girls going to accupuncture. ..

things seem real quiet in here.


----------



## jelliebabie

i dont get spotting 1st either ness! If its not normal for u ness i wud see it as a good sign! Shan, hope ur accupuncturist helps u. :hugs: to u both! I love u both too x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope its implantation spotting, but it could be old blood that was leftover in ur cervix.. I hate to say this but I get that sometimes right before AF, but there is still hope... Good Luck hun, wishing you the best.. I just tell of my experience and I don't sugarcoat it I'm sorry.. I will pray for you tonight. Your going to make a awesome Mommie... I can see it a blonde hair, blue eyed baby girl, she's gonna be beautiful and perfect :)

Sorry to hear you did'nt ov Shannon :hugs: I think its a good idea to just take a breather from all this and poof you'll get pregnant, remember all this stress is not good for you or your body and it will throw things off. Your preventing it from happening, pushing it away... just relax and it will happen just out of no where when you don't expect it. Good luck hun, now start enjoying your life and move forward :hugs:

Hi Jellie hope you caught the eggie... Can't wait for you to start testing, since I can't get pregnant I'm eager for you all to start POAS too... hehehe

Where is Nichole at... I know she needs her POAS addiction.. hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> thanks ness.
> 
> girls going to accupuncture. ..
> 
> things seem real quiet in here.


I was playing catch up... Anyways half the time I get shunned so I don't say too much and I'm on other threads, I guess since I'm not TCC I don't count... So I'll pop in here and there to give some support and good wishes... :baby:

Hang in there ladies your time is coming... I see bunnies... :haha: Errr
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Nessicle

love ya too Diane!!! 

No it's not normal for me so FX it's jus left over blood from IB!x


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I hope its implantation spotting, but it could be old blood that was leftover in ur cervix.. I hate to say this but I get that sometimes right before AF, but there is still hope... Good Luck hun, wishing you the best.. I just tell of my experience and I don't sugarcoat it I'm sorry.. I will pray for you tonight. Your going to make a awesome Mommie... I can see it a blonde hair, blue eyed baby girl, she's gonna be beautiful and perfect :)

thank you hun! 

I defo don't get spotting before AF it's just "wham" she's there the day she's due but I don't know hun, to be honest I just want to know so I know whether I can have a glass of wine or not to drown my sorrows :wacko:

Aww thank you sweetie I'd appreciate any prayers I can get :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Wantabean

i hope it is ness. i have never had that before af either.
diane do we have any symptoms yet? xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I hope its implantation spotting, but it could be old blood that was leftover in ur cervix.. I hate to say this but I get that sometimes right before AF, but there is still hope... Good Luck hun, wishing you the best.. I just tell of my experience and I don't sugarcoat it I'm sorry.. I will pray for you tonight. Your going to make a awesome Mommie... I can see it a blonde hair, blue eyed baby girl, she's gonna be beautiful and perfect :)
> 
> thank you hun!
> 
> I defo don't get spotting before AF it's just "wham" she's there the day she's due but I don't know hun, to be honest I just want to know so I know whether I can have a glass of wine or not to drown my sorrows :wacko:
> 
> Aww thank you sweetie I'd appreciate any prayers I can get :hugs:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


It sounds good then if you don't spot before it... How many dpo are you.. Implantation can happen 10-12 days after OV and it has been known to happen right at the time of your AF... I really hope you are pregnant and you do have some very promising signs... :thumbup:

I did find this but as I said it could be possible implantation which I pray it is, I know how hard you have been trying ... :flower:

Just before the menses / periods : You will sometimes notice that your vaginal discharge increases a day or two before your period begins. The discharge becomes gradually brownish or reddish as the bleeding starts. The day the vaginal discharge becomes brownish is counted as the first day of your period.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim :wave: what makes u think u get shunned in here? Everyones really nice. And i knw u mean well but dont think shans preventing it frm happening. If u dont try u dnt get. I knw that as ntnp for 12yrs nw ive gota try! Dnt mean to offend u kim cos i knw u mean well but sometimes when u think ur inability to concieve is ur own fault it gets u depressed and shannon is depressed enuf. :hugs: no offence meant kim and ur welcome in this thread x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie! Ive got slight constipation but mite be cos ive had 4 bananas in 2 days lol. You any symptoms girlie? X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hey kim :wave: what makes u think u get shunned in here? Everyones really nice. And i knw u mean well but dont think shans preventing it frm happening. If u dont try u dnt get. I knw that as ntnp for 12yrs nw ive gota try! Dnt mean to offend u kim cos i knw u mean well but sometimes when u think ur inability to concieve is ur own fault it gets u depressed and shannon is depressed enuf. :hugs: no offence meant kim and ur welcome in this thread x


I apolgize and I know she is not preventing it from happening, I know how hard its been for her and my heart goes out to her, this is just something that I have learned from alot of Women and what my friend told me.. Its like when you try so much its like your pushing it away, I know it sounds crazy maybe I am, but it seemed from everything I've heard when Women stop trying and just start living life It happens... its strange I know... and I know Shannon is wanting it so bad.. and I understand it is torture and so hard for her and I'm sorry, I just tell things from what I hear and my own experience.. I got pregnant right away and I'm 42 did'nt try to, it just happened even though I lost it... 

Yes I do get shunned I have made so many post and said nothing but nice things to everyone, gave them encouragement and alot of support and yet they have said nothing to me.. oh well..
Just like when Kayla came on and said she was pregnant, NO ONE even congratulated her, I know that had to hurt her feelings, point made.

I'll just post elsewhere sorry if I offended. I'm not clique and I don't talk negative about no one and I'm not going to start now.. This is an open thread to everyone on babyandbump I just think I'm going to not post anymore... Wish all you lovely ladies the best of luck and Yes Diane this was taken the wrong way, sorry if you see that I was being mean, I was'nt trust me... take care

Now you can finish emailing and texting I'm a bad person when I'm just trying to shine light of this situation... Good luck everyone C ya


----------



## jelliebabie

im sorry u feel that way kim. U have been nice but i think everyone has been nice to u too. I wish u all the luck, as i said u are welcome in here, everyone is.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Quite in here now, I'm making a point... nuff said... too much drama and cliques for me.. I got my answer.... and No diane its all one sided here and its sad you don't see it... I may not be TTC but I do have feelings too and I will speak my grounds when I deam necessary... Good luck and good bye...


----------



## jaimad

Hello everyone!! I lurk here most of the time! :) Really most of my time in here is catching up on the millions of pages of you chatty ladies! I just never post much but I'm gonna try to as I think you ladies are awesome! 

Shannon-I am so sorry you are going through such a tough time. I wish there was something I could say to make it better but I know there isn't. Hopefully you will get some answers very soon and you can get that longed for bfp. I know it's stressful. But I'm sending hugs your way!

Ness-it looks very positive for you! I have been keeping up with your 2WW & you have some awesome signs! I'm praying that you have IB & that AF stays away! Pretty much think you should have caught that egg with all the bd'ing you were enduring! By the way you are gorgeous!

AFM- I am 1dpo & I feel pretty confident about this month! We pulled out all the strings & have been bd'ing like crazies! I promise ibwikl try to post more as I keep up with you ladies daily!!


----------



## jaimad

Just wanted to come on & say hello! I'm off to pamper myself! It's mine & hubbys 1 year anniversary today! If I'm not back on here today I'll catch up with you crazies tomorrow!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much Jaima :hugs: 

sending you tons of dust that you have a nice little beanie fertilised waiting to implant!! 

Kim honey we did say congrats to Kayla! we all said how awesome it was! You're welcome anytime to post - just cos you're not ttc doesnt mean you're not welcome honey :hugs:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

jaimad said:


> Just wanted to come on & say hello! I'm off to pamper myself! It's mine & hubbys 1 year anniversary today! If I'm not back on here today I'll catch up with you crazies tomorrow!!

aww have a lovely evening honey x


----------



## jaimad

Thanks Ness. Not sure what we are going to do but I'm sure we will have a good time & I'm sure we will get one more bd session in just for good measure & then I'm done...I'm wore out!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha well you gotta have sex on your anniversary!! 

me and OH havne't had sex since Tuesday lol, I wanted to tonight but don't want to with this brown discharge eurgh lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

who said we never said congrats to kayla ness? Of course we did and i knw its not one sided in here! EVERYONE is supportive in here x


----------



## mommaof3

Hello ladies hows your afternnon or eveing depending on where your at


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

See how childish this is becoming... drop it.. What I said was totally taken the wrong way about Shannon... and Yes I have asked questions before and Shannon has always answered, I love the girl to pieces, I guess I did'nt say it the right way and I apolgize..
Now just drop it... Kayla is such a sweetie and I wish her the best, I'm not calling out names of you did and who did'nt, this is just hideous how 1 thing I said is being dragged out... I will send Shannon a message to explain... I will be sending you an email too.. I do things the mature way instead of slamming people so the world can see it... nice...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Nichole... Is it storming there... Its raining cats and doggies here... LOL


----------



## jaimad

Ness I don't blame you on not wanting to have sex tonight. I sure hope tomorrow is a new day for you & the witch stays away!


----------



## jelliebabie

kim, you are the one blowing things out the water! And i am defending the girls on here. If u dont like them for whatever reason u dnt have to post in here. I have been nothing but supportive of u and if u want to fall out over nothing then thats fine. Im a lover not a fighter. Ive never once put u down. Hi nicole :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

Nope no storming here I think we are to get it later though in one of my hafl sleep half awake moments I heard soemthing about flooding rains I wouldnt mind a little rain it usually helps me sleep give dh a cuddle and ill be out my butts draggin so bad I cant keep my tail off the ground today lol


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Diane


----------



## mommaof3

Im to tired to play catch up with you chatty bunch any thing different Nessie remember brown is old


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Jaima hope I spelled that right just seen your post a few pages back Happy Anniversary make dh get you a huge supply of hpt test as a little extra present lol


----------



## jelliebabie

poor shanys temp dropped! But nothing new to report! Ur gona have to wait a week for the poas marathon lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

yes happy anniversary jaimad! Hope with all that :sex: you have caught the eggie! X


----------



## mommaof3

so does that meen her af is on the way probably a dumb ? but I dont get the temping wow that will be a long wait lol guess I will have to amuse myself in the test gallery and on canyouseealine.com I really think I need therapy Ive got one test left tempted to pee on it just for the heck of it I did on my last frer a couple days ago it was just sitting there and sitting there whispering pee on me pee on me so what could I do lol


----------



## mommaof3

I justified it because I needed a really good line for this little ones baby record book my dh thinks im crazy saveing it but I did with my lo and its stll a dark positive and he just turned 2 so do you all plan to save your test when you get your BFPS


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole :rofl: u really are obssessed arent u? Haha. It means she hasnt ovulated yet and she normally has 60 day cycles so af not due yet. She is getin her accupuncture today and hopefully she will get some herbs to help x


----------



## jelliebabie

arghh! Just typd a huge msg nw its gone! :angry:


----------



## mommaof3

well when you have test just sitting around they yell to you to pee on them and they do expire so I really dont want them to go to waste I wonder if I could get a job peeing for the maker of an hpt test talk about a dream job lol


----------



## jelliebabie

ok, my msg is nw there! :confused: yes i wud keep my peestick too if i got a bfp! Im gona follow in youre crazy footsteps nicole! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> kim, you are the one blowing things out the water! And i am defending the girls on here. If u dont like them for whatever reason u dnt have to post in here. I have been nothing but supportive of u and if u want to fall out over nothing then thats fine. Im a lover not a fighter. Ive never once put u down. Hi nicole :wave:

Now we are Adults aren't we.. How come you had to say something, they can't speak for themselves.. I told you it was taken the wrong way, I did'nt type it right, meaning it did'nt come out the way it should have and I sent Shannon a private message to explain. There was no intentional pun taken at her or anyone, I was just making a statement which came out wrong, I'm guilty as charged but you came at with as if I did it on purpose and I did'nt say Shannon or named anyone for a matter of fact. Yes you started the post but if I have offended anyone then they should take it up with me via a Private message. Like I said it was taken the wrong way to just drop it please. 

Yes you have been supportive of me and I appreciate it. Again I was not saying specific people was'nt and you took it upon yourself to say you do.
I'm not immature and not going to call people out like that. I'm making a statement only, I do not blow smoke up peoples behind, I offer support, an ear and try to help when I can... I have learned quite abit on here since I've been on this site and I enjoy it here, its just said that something like this has created such a wedge now. We are adults and we have freedom of speech but as I said, It just came out wrong and I have explained it to Shannon.

Again my apologies to anyone I have offended, even though I did'nt do anything but try to explain it and it did'nt sound right. If you have a problem with me or over something I have said, do the mature thing and send me a private message. thank you. Have a Great Day

Maybe you should start another post and really Welcome everyone and their TTC its not all about specific people...


----------



## jaimad

Thanks Nicole & Jellie! Sorry not sure of your real name Jellie! :) Dh will not even exert the idea of buying me tests. I spent to much money last month so I'll have to buy some while he isn't with me! Man I was gone no more than 15 min to get some anniversary bd on & y'all have chatted up 4 pages! I really need to get better at this! 

Weather here is windy & sunshine! I would love no wind!


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: nicole! I have a frer left over. 3dpo, shud i test? X


----------



## mommaof3

well you wait so darn long to get those 2 little lines you outta keep the darn thing heck ive got hpts laying around all over lmao got a couple here one there another here man maybe I really do have a problem im like a drinker who has bottles stached all over the house


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Nope no storming here I think we are to get it later though in one of my hafl sleep half awake moments I heard soemthing about flooding rains I wouldnt mind a little rain it usually helps me sleep give dh a cuddle and ill be out my butts draggin so bad I cant keep my tail off the ground today lol

Oh girl, we got it all and now its silent out there... EEEKKK It got so dark quick and the next thing ya know it was hailing... I freaked... now its all calm... no alarms so its all good :)

Welcome to the madness... lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane you really put me on the spot there my addiction side says yes yes pee already but the logical side of me says its to early so ill leave it up to you what side you want to listen to lol 

Jaima Id take the wind just to have a little SUNSHINE


----------



## jaimad

NOOOO....don't take the frer!!!! Go get a stick from outside!!!

Nicole you can have my wind!!


----------



## mommaof3

Kim I hate storm season always have I usually do ok during the day but if its at night I get in a mess I wake dh up do some crying lol and have to sleep with the tv on incase they issue a warning im such a baby when it comes to thunderstorms there have been a couple of times ive actually went so far as to have a panic attack


----------



## jaimad

Ok ladies...gotta finish getting around! I'm heading out to get my nails done & hopefully dh will make some nice plans for us tonight! I'm sure I'll check in a little later!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nichole, I'm the same way too girlie... It freaks me out... lol Storms and Me just don't mix well

Where is Shannon and Nessie?


----------



## jelliebabie

as i said kim, im a lover not a fighter. Thanks 4 the wellwishes . I wish u well too. I wish u all the luck in finding a partner. Hopefully u wnt have to wait too long.


----------



## jelliebabie

have a great nite jaimad! Ur very pretty too btw x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Diane, I hear ya on lover not a figher, but I do stand my ground when I'm being bashed for something I did'nt do. I did'nt call anyone out i.e. names... I have made right by it now its just best not to let it continue...

Oh believe me I'm not in no hurry at all. I'm working on getting back in shape, baby comes later... If its meant to be it will be.... I like being single.. less BS... haha
There is so many things I still want to do... vacations etc. No hurry at all :)

Yawn... Well I'm off here. Gonna shower and get ready to go out after work and have a few drinkies... Have a great weekend... Chow...


----------



## jaimad

Thank you Jellie!


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies gotta go clean this place up some hopefully ill get a boost of energy one of these days and give the place a good spring cleaning Ive got a butt load of curtains that need washed and windows that need cleaned ugh anyone wanna come help lol BBIAB


----------



## shaerichelle

ok I'll have to catch up when I get home. No herbs:cry: my body is really not great from what she said.

diane what does june 16 mean to me to me?

will type more in 40 mins


----------



## molly85

hey all. justgot back from a looooooooooooooooooooooooongday chinease on lap hagen dazz in frindge sleep iminent


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry i've not posted in a while, me and af are having a break over seeing my granny! Enjoying the wine though!! Can't catch up on my phone too Many pages! And it seems I've missed a lot. Ness chin up lovie keep me informed. Xx ps... Only 9 days til ov yay yay yay!! 

Love to everyone else will catch up soon XXXXXXX


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls sorry I had a nap earlier and just been food shopping!

Got a gluten free pepperoni pizza and having a glass of red wine! 

Got more brown CM when I wipe and there are small amounts going on panty liner, had a really bad dizzy spell earlier it stopped me in my tracks. 

Pretty sure AF will be here in the morning but it's ok, on to cycle 3 hey? xx


----------



## jelliebabie

well shany babe, i think u will concieve next cycle so maybe june 16th will be first scan? If u feel that date is significant then it probs will be x


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Sorry i've not posted in a while, me and af are having a break over seeing my granny! Enjoying the wine though!! Can't catch up on my phone too Many pages! And it seems I've missed a lot. Ness chin up lovie keep me informed. Xx ps... Only 9 days til ov yay yay yay!!
> 
> Love to everyone else will catch up soon XXXXXXX

yay!! 9 days!! soon comes round doesnt it? xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi rachel! Hugs ness! Rachel keep auntie flo with you over there, dont let her visit ness! U still sound so preggo nessie x


----------



## molly85

I'm willing to take her Rach but would prefer an egg if there is 1 going had a really good OK this morning not positive but promicing now its pants


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hi rachel! Hugs ness! Rachel keep auntie flo with you over there, dont let her visit ness! U still sound so preggo nessie x

aww thanks Diane for still rooting for me :hugs: been a bit upset tonight, OH has been lovely though he says I shouldn't get my hopes up too much, I just said it was different for women cos we have to focus ovulation and looking after ourselves so much more than men - they just shoot their load when needed and thats it lol

I must admit I'm sooo starving tonight, the wine has helped with the cramps though lol and one won't hurt right?! 

Feel better from just having a few sips! 

I'll be majorly surprised if AF isn't here tomorrow xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo! That is pants babe, but its easy to miss the surge, so make sure u :sex: just incase! X


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> I'm willing to take her Rach but would prefer an egg if there is 1 going had a really good OK this morning not positive but promicing now its pants

yay Jo! hope that positive is here for you anyday now! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

well i hope u will be majorly surprised then nessie! [email protected] shooting their load! Hehe. Have just 1 :wine: no more. X


----------



## mommaof3

So I was just sitting here eating way to many tomatoes the little ones I think there called cherry tomatoes there sooo good but you know there never as good as home grown on the vine tomatoes Ive read you can grow them in containers any of you ladies tried this and how long does it take because im really wanting some fresh off the vine all warm from the sun


----------



## molly85

I will be :sex: with my self matt is away for a few more days I think. Not sure i could have survived it anyway


----------



## molly85

yep I grow tomatos from seed here it takes 3-4 months in a green house


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: jo! Diy is fun. Lol. Nicole, u now have a tomato obsession to add to the list! X


----------



## jelliebabie

3-4 months! I think she may have moved on to something else by then! Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

you have no idea Diane I was sitting here watching my son trying to get paisley to bark before he would give her a chip I thought to myself im so motivated by food right now if the treat was right Id proabably do tricks for it 


3 to 4 months there is no way to speed the process up some lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole..I plan to grow tomatoes this year. they are better..yum now I am hungry!

Ness hugs.. make sure you drink red wine. its good for the bubba. Have you ever had brown blood before..

Diane Diane :hugs: any symptoms yet? FOr me June 16th has been a date since ttc that keeps popping up and I think that is when something is going to happen with the baby..

Jo. DIY.. I used to all the time. now dh just takes control and wears me out lol

I will update with my appt info in a minute.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> well i hope u will be majorly surprised then nessie! [email protected] shooting their load! Hehe. Have just 1 :wine: no more. X

I promise :flower: just the one - i only need one anyway, still having twinges that feel like my right ovary, perhaps I will be surprised and if I am it will be extra special :) xx

i looove tomatoes!


----------



## mommaof3

gosh I guess I will just have to get some from the store and if we ever get some sun here put them in the window and pretend its getting ready to storm here now its thundering and its getting closer UGH


----------



## mommaof3

see i was so consumed with the food topic i totaly missed the DIY comment i tell ya id bark if someone had fresh tomatoes lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> thanks ness.
> 
> girls going to accupuncture. ..
> 
> things seem real quiet in here.
> 
> 
> I was playing catch up... Anyways half the time I get shunned so I don't say too much and I'm on other threads, I guess since I'm not TCC I don't count... So I'll pop in here and there to give some support and good wishes... :baby:
> 
> Hang in there ladies your time is coming... I see bunnies... :haha: Errr
> :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Thanks Kim, but why do you think you get shunned? People are chatterboxes in here and are supportive. I know because you feel like you are not ttc you dont count, but dont feel that way. We are supportive and we all did tell Kayla congrats. Matter of fact I went to her journal to tell her.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nic, and thats after eating loads of them! At least they aint fattening! X


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole..I plan to grow tomatoes this year. they are better..yum now I am hungry!
> 
> Ness hugs.. make sure you drink red wine. its good for the bubba. Have you ever had brown blood before..
> 
> Diane Diane :hugs: any symptoms yet? FOr me June 16th has been a date since ttc that keeps popping up and I think that is when something is going to happen with the baby..
> 
> Jo. DIY.. I used to all the time. now dh just takes control and wears me out lol
> 
> I will update with my appt info in a minute.

thanks Shan am enjoying it too :haha:

only ever had brown discharge when I was on the pill during my 7 day break x


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Nicole they have ones on the vines at the store!


----------



## mommaof3

yes good thing lol since i just ate about 15 of them for lunch good thing dh doesnt like them cause I ATE them all lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Nicole..I plan to grow tomatoes this year. they are better..yum now I am hungry!
> 
> Ness hugs.. make sure you drink red wine. its good for the bubba. Have you ever had brown blood before..
> 
> Diane Diane :hugs: any symptoms yet? FOr me June 16th has been a date since ttc that keeps popping up and I think that is when something is going to happen with the baby..
> 
> Jo. DIY.. I used to all the time. now dh just takes control and wears me out lol
> 
> I will update with my appt info in a minute.
> 
> thanks Shan am enjoying it too :haha:
> 
> only ever had brown discharge when I was on the pill during my 7 day break xClick to expand...

red wine is good for iron. at least thats what my mom says.. prob so she can justify why she drank it with me while I was preggo:haha:

Okay :happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

thats the ones I had lol still not the same as one you get straight off the vine


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Shanon I'll agree with your mum then right now :haha:


----------



## molly85

speed up the process reduce taste and naturalness.
I'd love a good storm. i have no energy left 7 hoursbeing taught badly how to use a new programwith the elderly staff.1 hour driving from epsom to tooting then anthother hour atleast driving home. Sod DIY i have ice cream


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shany. :hugs: thankyou 4 being such a good friend. Symptoms? Slight twinges and constipated a bit, but maybe cos i ate 4 bananas in 2 days lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao at least theyare healthy.

so the accupunctrist said that I may ovulate and it may not show in the charts. because the liver qi I have is basically taken over. She said if my temps go up and stay up above 98 that I will have ovulated. Now I dont see that happening:cry:

she also told me I had the most complicated body she has seen in a long time. I have issues with the liver, spleen and heart.. mostly to do with blood flow. Sigh so it might take a while..

Maybe June 16 I will find out I am preggo. this sucks


----------



## Nessicle

aww shan so sorry honey :hugs: I am glad that you have some answers though and explanations at least that's some sort of help but doesnt make it any easier xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you are welcome :hugs: Wow that would do more than constipate me. I would go the opposite. Yah I have had slight twinges and pain today:wacko:

Ness, just for today you can use that excuse.

Nicole, well I guess you need to grow some.

Jo...mmm I miss ice cream .. I need food.. You need rest.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> aww shan so sorry honey :hugs: I am glad that you have some answers though and explanations at least that's some sort of help but doesnt make it any easier xx

Thanks Ness.. no it doesnt. I am frustrated. I asked if she could order me a new body instead. I dont believe a 2010 baby is in order for me.. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Pah shannon your just tryng to nick my ice cream.MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

At least if you have towait til I will have company


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo you will always have company:) I cant have milk:wacko:


----------



## molly85

U can it just makes you icky.Icky is some times worth it. I have a dairy intolerance I have been weaning myself on to it for the last few years yucky excepticecreamand cheese


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon huni, did u ask her bout trying epo or agnes castus? And if june 16th is when u find out ur pg then this time nxt year u will hav ur newborn :baby: in ur arms x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon huni, did u ask her bout trying epo or agnes castus? And if june 16th is when u find out ur pg then this time nxt year u will hav ur newborn :baby: in ur arms x

I just hope it happens in general!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness went to bed she will be back in the morning


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo back on! Anyone else here?


----------



## shaerichelle

mee for a few then dropping off saben then my stepdaughters will be here. Phew i am way to tired.

I kinda announced on facebook that I was ttc. mentioned nursery colors to another bnb.. no one got it yet lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shannon. U dropping saben at his dads? Itll be another busy weekend for u then x


----------



## shaerichelle

we meet half way. Yes busy packing.. Ugh. I am way to tired.. for kids and packing. I love them though. Maybe I will nap lol


----------



## jelliebabie

u need a break shan. Ur trip to nyc shud do u gud x


----------



## shaerichelle

I sure hope so I could use a huge break from lots of things.


----------



## jelliebabie

things will get better babe, in all areas of ur life. U deserve it. Ur such a strong person :hugs: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jaimad how was pampering yourself?

Well I have to get ds ready to go to his dads!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> things will get better babe, in all areas of ur life. U deserve it. Ur such a strong person :hugs: x

Aww thanks. Yah I have been through hell n back:wacko: suprise I didnt ride the crazy train lol.

I have a huge garbage bag full of the past to go to the dump woo hoo. There is more with that:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I am going to bbl. I gotta run around like crazy!


----------



## jelliebabie

see u soon shannon! X


----------



## shaerichelle

sitting here waiting for ex he's late and I am the one who had the mouthy kid. I need some wine.


----------



## jelliebabie

you should treat urself to some :wine: you deserve it x


----------



## jelliebabie

ive got a little cramping and gas :blush:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie! Any symptoms? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh really Diane? I opened the wine drank one sip its nasty ugh.


----------



## jelliebabie

is it a different type to the one u usually drink shan? I take it ur ex turnd up? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes he did. Yes its gross Senthil likes to esperiment with new ones.. Me not so much! lol

Senthils moody again I am telling you EVERy friday. I hope I get a BFP soon so it will cheer him up lol


----------



## Wantabean

hey guys!! 
shannon you should do what i do. i send garry to the pub on a friday coz he gets moody then. 
hey diane yeah getting a few. i am majorly bloated, my bbs hurt, had outbreak of spots on chin, crabbit as hell and getting crampy twinges constantly. last night and tonight keep getting sick burps 2. what you think? 
jaima (sp?) happy anniversary!!! 
i hate scotland! garry left windows open and whole house is freezing. xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

does he get moody cos he needs to pick his girls up? I cant wait till u get ur bfp! I will probably be more excited than u shan x lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie! Sounding very promising babe! I hope u have an extremely sticky bean in there! Babydust to you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wantabean

that would be amazing lol not gona get excited though. getting pregnant doesnt mean as much as it used to to me now :sad2: what i need is for the baby to have been born before i will believe it lol


i have a confession! yesterday i poas :rofl: dont judge me!! lol it was there and i couldnt help it lol 

this better be it for you diane!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: right back at you lol 

crikey i have bad heartburn :( just scoffed a bowl of homemade soup, 6 slices of bread and washed it down with irnbru. not the best idea lol


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kirstie! Its a blessing that u can get pg tho. Just a matter of time before u get to hold ur baby in ur arms!! :hugs: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

where on earth do u manage to stuff 6 slices of bread?! :rofl: and ooh irn bru, one of scotlands greatest pleasures! X


----------



## Wantabean

hey callie :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! Just got a nosebleed! Havent had one of those for YEARs!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> omg! Just got a nosebleed! Havent had one of those for years!

omg symptom


----------



## shaerichelle

You are gonna be more excited than me Diane? I dont know about that..

lol


Kirstie it sounds good!


----------



## Wantabean

we both just sent the same post to callie lol 
well i started with just 2 slices then couldnt stop lol didnt even have to use a spoon lol
ah yes sweet sweet irn bru, scotlands one and only wonder lol 
my gran completely embarresed me tonight. she is 83 and really sharp. she turned round in front of whole family and asked if i was pg again because i was getting fat. cheeky bitch lol i am a size 8 so not fat at all but bcoz of bloat my clothes are a bit tight lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> we both just sent the same post to callie lol
> well i started with just 2 slices then couldnt stop lol didnt even have to use a spoon lol
> ah yes sweet sweet irn bru, scotlands one and only wonder lol
> my gran completely embarresed me tonight. she is 83 and really sharp. she turned round in front of whole family and asked if i was pg again because i was getting fat. cheeky bitch lol i am a size 8 so not fat at all but bcoz of bloat my clothes are a bit tight lol

lol.. Old people just know

size 8... I wish:blush:


----------



## Wantabean

never had nose bleed but have heard that its a symptom wooooo :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nose bleeds and nasal congestion are very common complaints during pregnancy. As your pregnancy develops, your blood volume increases. The combination of hormonal changes and increasing blood flow contributes to some of the nasal problems of pregnancy. Many women complain of being feeling more congested, having more sinus headaches, or having more frequent nosebleeds when they are pregnant.


----------



## shaerichelle

I had nosebleeds alot during my pregnancy and bleeding gums.. Extra blood flow.


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> we both just sent the same post to callie lol
> well i started with just 2 slices then couldnt stop lol didnt even have to use a spoon lol
> ah yes sweet sweet irn bru, scotlands one and only wonder lol
> my gran completely embarresed me tonight. she is 83 and really sharp. she turned round in front of whole family and asked if i was pg again because i was getting fat. cheeky bitch lol i am a size 8 so not fat at all but bcoz of bloat my clothes are a bit tight lol
> 
> lol.. Old people just know
> 
> size 8... I wish:blush:Click to expand...

trust me you really dont wish. people always think you dont eat when infact i eat loads. and i used to have short hair so EVERYONE mistook me for a 12year old boy lol my 14 year old cousin has more of a womanly figure than me :rofl: 
in a perfect world i would be a 12-14


----------



## Wantabean

i have got my wedding dress in a 12 coz i hope i will fit into it. o life would be grand :)


----------



## Wantabean

heeeelllllooooooooo? is there any1 out there? xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> omg! Just got a nosebleed! Havent had one of those for years!
> 
> omg symptomClick to expand...

 REALLY? Is that really a symptom??


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie! Am here! I had hayfever style symptoms yesterday, had tickly itchy nose as if gona sneeze. Wonder if thats like what shans talkin bout x


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Kirstie.. my dsd is next to me.. I am a 10ish size I wear juniors though which is 11. My wedding dress was a 10 I think lol.

Diane YES IT IS:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi kirstie! Am here! I had hayfever style symptoms yesterday, had tickly itchy nose as if gona sneeze. Wonder if thats like what shans talkin bout x

Congestion, bleeding nose.. hmmm symptoms:baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

:wine: chocolate yum


----------



## calliebaby

I just caught up enough with the posts to see that everyone said "hi" to me. Hi :hi: back everyone:hugs:
I think it's funny how different the sizes of clothes are between countries.


----------



## Wantabean

holy crap, holy crap i need help! my mum pinched another hospital pg test for when i was ready and i have never in my puff got any form of line on them and by god i have tried!! Anyway went to the loo there and thought wot the hell if i get it out the way now then i wont be obbsessing about it HOWEVER i got a faint purple positive. its the same width as the control window, is in the right place and is def purple!!! HELP!!! i thought i was only 4dpo. wtf?


----------



## calliebaby

Post the picture!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

PICTURE PICTURE...
Ill inspect lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe dont be in to much shock..


----------



## calliebaby

Jelliebeans. They always seem like they are going to taste better than they ever actually do. Uhgggg.


----------



## Wantabean

i cant my computer is down. i am using ps3 to be on this. have started shaking like a leaf! i could wait till garry gets in and use his phone to send some1 a picture msg. where the hell is jo? i have her number lol


----------



## Wantabean

do i open up the test? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, my accupuncturist said I am a complicated case lol.. I already knew that.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg kirstie! Post a photo! And shan, i didnt knw they where symptoms :happydance: x


----------



## calliebaby

Why is she not trying herbs yet?


----------



## shaerichelle

She was going to but then she told me today that there is a possibility I could have ovulated and my chart may not show it because the liver stagnantion might over ride it. she said I will know if my temps go up and stay up. It made no sense to me

she said my liver, spleen and heart all are having issues and my blood isnt flowing right..

does any of this make sense to you?


----------



## shaerichelle

be quiet chatterboxes :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Hey all Ihad to sleep kirstie I just text. if you can emailfromur fonedo i'll upload

Was it in therequired timeframe trying to wrack my brains as to whats it was.


----------



## jelliebabie

tmi alert, but im really wet down there :blush: and no, im not arroused! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> tmi alert, but im really wet down there :blush: and no, im not arroused! :rofl:

symptom:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

no such thing as tmi diane ! lol


----------



## calliebaby

The Liver regulates smooth flow of blood and qi. The spleen transforms and transports food and drink into qi and blood. The heart governs blood and the shen (the spirit). 
Together they help nourish the body and regulate the functions and keep the body in rhythm. 
I usually prescribe herbs to help maintain a pregnancy for someone with a history of miscarriage. Every practitioner is different though and every state has different laws in regards to if pregnant women should be allowed to take herbs. There are certain herbs that are contraindicated in pregnancy, but most are safe and even useful.
Did she say anything else?


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie, ur making me wana run and use my frer! Lol. How are u checking ur ov date? X


----------



## Wantabean

hey jo. i will send you picture msg asap. i phoned garry and demanded that he come home at once lol it has to be read after 3 mins and it was there. o my i can barely breathe lol i dnt know how sensitive they are. my mum said that they use them to make sure folk arent pg before surgery. xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie ..not really. I dont understand why she didnt give me herbs and what she realy meant about my chart. I am confused.


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> hey jo. i will send you picture msg asap. i phoned garry and demanded that he come home at once lol it has to be read after 3 mins and it was there. o my i can barely breathe lol i dnt know how sensitive they are. my mum said that they use them to make sure folk arent pg before surgery. xxx

the ones I took I got a faint line and my hcg was 2 :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont use it Diane! Get some cheapies first.


----------



## molly85

Those1's should be spot on. THey have to rashion theminmost hospitals for exactly the reason u have1.unless it was given on prescription/ OK Iamgoing on the cookiehunt Iwander where thecharger is


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> no such thing as tmi diane ! lol

Im sure jo can prove otherwise! :rofl:


----------



## Wantabean

just with cm and ov cramps plus past historys! im still not good at the whole temping thing. do it diane. last month i got my firt positive with frer. lol nah seriously you should wait so there isnt any doubt. i am just impatient lol


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie ..not really. I dont understand why she didnt give me herbs and what she realy meant about my chart. I am confused.

Your chart is classic Liver qi stagnation and herbs can be really helpful at helping smooth that out. She may be concerned that you are about to ovulate since you did around this time last cycle. You may be having your ovulation dip.


----------



## Wantabean

haha mines are stolen property lol the one the midwife had was literally snuck into my pocket lol she was really nice and said that the min i got a positive i was to call them and say i had pain so i could get scanned lol


----------



## calliebaby

That's nice of her.


----------



## jelliebabie

you had better get phning then! Lol. U are either more dpo than u think or could the test be picking up extra hcg after the loss or hav u had a neg test since then? X


----------



## Wantabean

nah i had bloods done the day after and my hcg levels were below 5. garrys stupid phone wont let me send pic :growlmad: garry can see line though


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Callie ..not really. I dont understand why she didnt give me herbs and what she realy meant about my chart. I am confused.
> 
> Your chart is classic Liver qi stagnation and herbs can be really helpful at helping smooth that out. She may be concerned that you are about to ovulate since you did around this time last cycle. You may be having your ovulation dip.Click to expand...

Sigh I want herbs it will be faster. Next weds is my 4th time. I am thinking she thinks I ovulated today. Last month my chart did something similar..:wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo kirstie! :happydance: so happy for you! Im getting really hot flushes now! Could that be a symptom too? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> nah i had bloods done the day after and my hcg levels were below 5. garrys stupid phone wont let me send pic :growlmad: garry can see line though

My midwife said under 1 is normal. Mine are at 2.


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope u have ovd shan! X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo kirstie! :happydance: so happy for you! Im getting really hot flushes now! Could that be a symptom too? X

YES:happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

haha diane symptom lol not gona get too excited yet. will get my mum to half inch( pinch) a few more and will keep testing every day till i get a reliable result lol gona grab some sleep now girls. thank you so much for being here :hug: xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

really! Omg! All these things i would never had thought where symptoms! This is gona be a long 2ww lol. Lets see hw many symptoms i can spot? X


----------



## shaerichelle

night kirstie..

daine sent email


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I will help u spot Diane lol

lets getting a running tab


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnight girls. Sweet dreams :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

U going to bed Diane?


----------



## molly85

Found the cookie much more useful for talking to u lot who wants the number? orderly que please


----------



## shaerichelle

Id take it but it would cost me lots of money.

Okay girls Dh and are going to watch a movie. Night
talk tomorrow.


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shan!!!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

night


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiiiii everyone xo

I need an update asap. Diane, how are the symptoms? :D


----------



## Nessicle

witch got me this morning babe :cry:

I just knew it, that's why I couldnt believe those positive tests, I knew she was coming from the beginning of 1ww 

Oh well cycle 3 here I come!! 

No temping for me this month, it's just another form of disappointment as far as I'm concerned - didnt enjoy doing it so won't do it again this month! 

will do opk's around fertile window and use conceive+ as a lube but nothing else, will probs use a couple of softcups after I've got my +opk though. 

xx


----------



## Loren

my head hurts reading all those pages ive missed out on haha. morning brandy :) morning ness :) i'm so sorry the :witch: got you!!!!! i was going to temp but gave up myself just going to take it as it comes, sometimes the hole my temp is up lets BD can stop the baby making process due to thinking about it too much!!!ive been told to forget and try to relax and it will happen, hopefully it will, but if anyone else is like me its hard not to think of trying!!! ness i hope u get a april :bfp: sweety :dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs: :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Loren :hugs:

yeah I'm just gonna focus on getting my driving test passed, and am going to start going swimming!

Hope you get an april bfp too honey!! Although not sure what the family would say to a December baby :rofl: xx


----------



## Loren

than u ness :) :hugs: any money it happens that way!!!i gave up hope as i sed in nov dec and jan and got my BFP in jan!!!sadly yes it ended in MC but still it worked not thinking!!!and also i only did the bump uglys twice in dec which was the month i concievd!!!!!wierd hey haha.y not a december baby lol xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm thinking we won't bd as much this cycle to build up some :spermy: you never know it might help!! 

Only cos they'll have to buy more presents in December :haha: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no nessie :cry: i am so sorry the witch got you! :hugs: thats awful, with all they positive test! Thats so unfair! :hugs: but good on u for the pma! 3rd timd lucky fxd babe! I had such a strong feling it was ur month! Maybe i will just be a month out! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie, I'm so sorry! I can hardly believe it..omg! :( Big big :hugs: You're gonna get your :bfp: very soon..I've always felt it. xoxoxox


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls :hugs:

Diane - you were right about the bfp.....just obviously didnt stick for me this time round but it obviously wasn't meant to be hey?!

3rd time lucky hopefully - took my mum 3 months to get pregnant with me and I was her first, we're very much alike so hopefully this will be my month!

Brandy - I know I was gutted this morning, went to the toilet at about 3am and yep she was right there. Had really bad cramps and the bloody is really watery and brown it's gross! 

On the plus side I get to stay with you lot for another month :hugs: x


----------



## jelliebabie

i knw brandy, its awful, but am sure its coming very soon too ness! Hi brandy:wave: hows the building work going? Had a nosebleed last nite aint had one of those for years! Maybe a symptom!0x


----------



## Loren

ooooohhh hahah then againmy fam would be the same, in dec this year we have, my sisters 15th, my other sisters 21st, my uncles 45th and my cousins babys 1st birthday lol but the months leading upto dec weve got alot of 21sts, 18ths and 60ths lol.so every1 will be skint this year!!!haha.i hope this year i do give birth!!!!!never wanted something so much in my hole life!!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

diane that is most definatley a symptom!!!!!xxxxx :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie! Dnt think when u get ur sticky bfp u can leave us! Its not allowd! U just move over to being a cheerleader! Lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nosebleed is a symptom!

Nessie, ugh that sucks hun. I'm mad lol. But cycle 3 will be a lucky one! 

Hi Diane! Building is quiet today..no builders around till Monday..then it's more demo and building lol..fun stuff! We're looking at cars today..ours is being a pain so we're just gonna replace it.


----------



## shaerichelle

hugs ness babe. So sorry. 

my temp only went up .2 degrees. I wish the accupunctrist didn't need my temps..or I wouldn't bother.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gotta run..we're meeting someone about a car.

Will be back later, I'm sure!

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Loren

u to nicole byeeeeeee :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren and thanks! Hi shan! And brandy good luck getin a new vroom vroom! X


----------



## Loren

hi diane :D ur welcome huni!!!how r u today??xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hey diane babe. I still think I ovulated even know my chart will never show it. I get weird fibro pain around O and sometimes af. And I had it for 2 days before o along with spotting and cramps and pain..then when o came it went away. So I'm gonna poas in nyc.. Just one.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: loren


----------



## shaerichelle

the test this am still has faint line argh


----------



## jelliebabie

what test shan? X


----------



## Loren

hiiii shannon :hugs: u ok? what test hun? xx


----------



## jelliebabie

im sure it does say on ff that its possible to ov without temps indicating it! Fxd shan x


----------



## Loren

right girls ready for TMI.....yesterday i got dressed at 10am out the door at around 3pm i was on my way back from town and i felt coldy wet under neath, went the toilet and ther was a yelowy pasty thick discharge smeared right across my underwer :S wat the hell was that!!!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren is it unusual for u? Did it smell? Any itching? Maybe thrush? Maybe just cm. Oh, no such thing as tmi in here lol x


----------



## Loren

haha ino but i thought i'd warn first haha, nope no smell and no itching or burning!!its not normal but it is if u get me this month its much more thicker :S and thers neva been that much on my underwear xx


----------



## jelliebabie

just keep an eye on it loren x


----------



## shaerichelle

preg test. Midwife said to take another and did... Sigh my levels haven't gone down still. I didn't even take the test apart.

ff said I was fertile like 6 days before my possible O date of cd48. I don't get it


----------



## shaerichelle

I has thicker creamy white discharge when preggo


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe email me. I'm gonna shower n be packing...last weekend for packing before we move.

ugh my body had been starving for food for 2 days now.


----------



## jelliebabie

post a photo shan! Ff will say ur fertile if u add fertile cm x


----------



## shaerichelle

fertile cm opk pos I think and show cervix. You can't see it with photo. Hawk eye I have.


----------



## jelliebabie

i will shan. I wana see ur test! If its poss to ov and temps not show it, then surely u can be pg without it showing x


----------



## Loren

okey doke i will do diane.my mumpy feelin sick feelins have turned out to be the worse case of wisdom toothache ever!!!!why cant these teeth start coming through when your younger!!!!xx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, theres no way ur already pg? Sounds like symptoms huni. Haha shan, miss eagle eyed test inspector! X


----------



## Loren

nope i dont think so diane, i'm CD14 today havent got a clue when or if i have already OV'd so lol.xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

do u not temp or do opks loren? Did u get ur mc confirmd babe? X


----------



## Loren

nope i did but i gave up.yep got bloods done and the pregnancy hormone was at 89 and no baby in sight on the scan and my womb was back to its normal state then a further blood test 48 hours later came back 44 and then i did a preg test a week later and it was neg.xx

the month i concieved i had :sex: on the 27th and 30th so i must have OV'd around then and my period was the 18th of dec.so i bd'd on CD10 and CD13 xx


----------



## jelliebabie

its 2 easy to think everything is a symptom lol. Ok i wont spot ur symptoms for another week! Im sorry again for ur loss :hugs: x


----------



## jelliebabie

:dust: :dust for u loren, praying 4 a sticky lil bean this month for u! X


----------



## Nessicle

thank you for all the hugs girls! I'll be fine feeling a bit better this afternoon, still gutted but I'll get over it!

Oooh Diane when I do get a bfp don't you worry I'll be cheering everyone on who needs it!! 

Shan - pos preg test???!!!! 

xx


----------



## Loren

thank you diane :) i'm ok now bit miffed that i should be 12weeks 1 day pregnant today but thats the only thing botherng me at the min and i no i'm going to be like this till wen i should have been due.but am keeping my chin up am ok :) if my OVtion is anything like decembers i might have already OV'd but we'll see the outcome :) not looking on getting the result i want wen i do eventually POAS but end of the day theres always next month fingers crossed it wont take to long. hope wen you POAS u get that well deserved :bfp: huni :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks loren :hugs: we might end up bump buddies too! Once u get ur bfp u will feel alot better bout the mc. Ur time is coming x


----------



## shaerichelle

my phone won't let me upload. Will in bit

ness hugs again.

loren I would be 13 weeks.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> thanks loren :hugs: we might end up bump buddies too! Once u get ur bfp u will feel alot better bout the mc. Ur time is coming x

thank you diane u dont half make me feel better lol u keep my positive attitude up lol.awwww i would love if we become bump buddies real soon too!!!!!ino ive stil got my pos preg tests from jan always give them a little kiss wen i feel upto looking at them :) so wen i get that pos again am going to run round the street screaming haha.i really ope it is huni xxxxx :dust:


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> loren I would be 13 weeks.

so sorry for ur loss shan xxxx awww we would hav been due around the same time huni my due date was 24th sept xxx


----------



## Wantabean

i am sorry your having a rough time loren. keep your chin up my dear :hugs: i should have a 4yr old, a 3 and a half yr old, a 8 month old, a 4 month old and be 11weeks pg today but they were just not ment for this world but i will see them again. you just got to keep going coz one day it will happen. is the cm sticky? poss ov cm? 
diane you need to continue symptom spotting so i dont feel crazy lol 
ness i am so sorry huni :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girlies xxx

having a lot of cramping, loads of blood and noticed a few stringy clots :sick: 

I'm thinking I might have had a chemical :cry:

xx


----------



## Wantabean

ness im so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

nessie :hugs: I think you had a chemical last month and had leftover hcg, but that is my thought. Either way babe there is no way you would have gotten a pos that manytimes without hcg in your system


----------



## Wantabean

i need to go to work now ladies so will chat later xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane said she might have seen a line Its very faint. Im just going on thinking its leftover hcg.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







testme.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Kirstie enjoy work


----------



## Eskimobabys

nessie im so sorry i hope you get a baby next month! :( :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hugs: to everyone. Seems like a rough day for the CCCC's. I love you girls! You will all get your :bfp:s I just know it.


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> i am sorry your having a rough time loren. keep your chin up my dear :hugs: i should have a 4yr old, a 3 and a half yr old, a 8 month old, a 4 month old and be 11weeks pg today but they were just not ment for this world but i will see them again. you just got to keep going coz one day it will happen. is the cm sticky? poss ov cm?
> diane you need to continue symptom spotting so i dont feel crazy lol
> ness i am so sorry huni :hugs: xxxx

thank u huni xxx so sorry for your losses sweety :hugs: its people like urself and my friend (people who i have spoken to or know keep me going.like mutiple MC's like urself or having to be induced at very late but erly in pregnancy because the baby has passed away like my friends baby....she went at 26weeks+ claiming the baby hadnt been moving for over a week and they scanned her and said hes fine....went ack at 28 weeks sayng he stil hadnt moved, to be scanned by a different person to be told her baby boy had passed away at 25weeks and was measuring at 25weeks and they didnt no how the sonographer didnt realise or see this wen scanning 2 weeks before so she was induced the next day was in labour for 12 hours then after giving birth had to arrange a funeral for her baby!!!!its just devastating!!!!i'm not sure what its like ive neva monitored my CM because i wouldnt no what i was looking at, ive neva been TTC b4 you see.sorry but uno wen u wipe couple hours after :sex: and the tissue slides quick wen u wipe due to OH's swimmers?well its like that, i havent BD'd for 5days so i no its not that, been feeling ill and bad tooth ache to even want to be in the mood to lol.i'll be sorry wen AF comes but just havent felt upto it.BD'd CD5, 6, 7 and 9 going to jump back on tonight till AF is due hopefully i havnt missed OV!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

thanx brandy :hugs: xxxx love u too xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls. 

:hugs: to all of you.

Brandy, yes it seems we are all having a rough day.

Me.. supposed to be packing ended up on the couch cause of fibro. ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Can we make it to 800 pages today? Everyone is so quiet.


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo! Have i got us onto page 800? Loren, it sounds like ur fertile huni. Get :sex: dnt wana miss ur eggie! Hi shany babe :hugs: x


----------



## jelliebabie

happy 800 pages! :happydance: x


----------



## shaerichelle

:happydance: I love 800 pages!

:hi: Diane... How was bingo?

Anymore symptoms?


----------



## shaerichelle

Loving your chart Diane... Hating mine though!


----------



## calliebaby

Getting close to 1000 now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good afternoon everyone... Hope everyone has a great weekend..

Just for shits and giggles I took a HPT and I had a faint line... :haha: weird?? I'm not reading anything into it even though its been a strange 2 months...

Ya'll take care


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: callie looks like the big o is coming soon?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Good afternoon everyone... Hope everyone has a great weekend..
> 
> Just for shits and giggles I took a HPT and I had a faint line... :haha: weird?? I'm not reading anything into it even though its been a strange 2 months...
> 
> Ya'll take care

I got one too this morning.:wacko: Might be leftover HCG

Oh and I wil reply to your pm shortly


----------



## jelliebabie

didnt go bingo shan, my mum wasnt in the mood. Symptoms, hmmn, extra cm. Lotiony, cramping gone. No other symptoms tho do have a blockd nose. Hi callie x


----------



## shaerichelle

Nose is a huge thing I hear lots of people talking about that

Me.. something going on on my right side and sneezing galore..


----------



## jelliebabie

yeah kim cud be left over hcg from the loss, hope ur body gets back to normal soon!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Diane:hi:


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- If I were to follow the perfect cd14 ovulation, I would O on St. Paddy's day. I tild DH yesterday no drinking for the next 10 days. I told him he can have me in a sexy nighty on wenesday and I will feed him oysters:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Callie. Does he like that idea? I drink concetrated juice and sparking lime water a lot!

I need to get a sexy nightie:)


----------



## calliebaby

He thought it sounded like a fair trade. I also told him that he can go 10 days without drinking if I have to go at least 10 months. He agreed to that as well.


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh callie! That sounds like fun! Lol. And shan aint u got enuf sexy things! Lol. So ur having more symptoms shan? I hope u have ovd bt ur chart not showing it x


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry Ness to hear about AF getting you. Maybe month 3 will be lucky for a lot of us.


----------



## jelliebabie

i heard that whatever a man does now affects the quality of his sperm in 10wks time! Dnt knw if its true though? X


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> He thought it sounded like a fair trade. I also told him that he can go 10 days without drinking if I have to go at least 10 months. He agreed to that as well.

Yes what a fair trade. My dh wont do that lol. He has to have a beer.

He is more like getting pampered instead lmao.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ooh callie! That sounds like fun! Lol. And shan aint u got enuf sexy things! Lol. So ur having more symptoms shan? I hope u have ovd bt ur chart not showing it x

Diane, never enough sexy things! lol.

yes I am having symptoms, but it seems like I do on and off.

Yes my chart makes me wanna :cry: 

If I O shouldnt my temp shoot up the next day? not just .2 degrees..

Callie am I right on this? And the stagnation wouldnt override that as far as temps? Trying to understand what my accupuncturist meant ... I think she confused me.

Maybe Ill get preggo in april and have a normal cycle.


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, your temps would go up to confirm ovulation still ( I think so, anyways), but maybe you are working on going up. Some women don't just shoot up. It can take a couple of temps to go up. My chart was very liver qi stag last month and even more so the month prior when my cycle was longer. The month my cycle was longer, I only went up a little bit. My charts have been improving as my cycles have been getting shorter.


----------



## calliebaby

I had the most realistic dream last night that I had just had a baby girl. She was so beautiful. She had blonde hair and blue eyes. It was almost comical how much hair she had for being a new baby (she had pigtails:haha:). I dreamed that I was breastfeeding her and I actually felt the soreness from it but absolutely loved it. I woke up really happy. It was just so real.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Callie those are wonderful dreams. I have had those on and off since Sept. Blonde hair and blue eyes. That is my favorite, but that wont happen with an Indian hubby lol.
Nipple soreness when you woke up? Maybe this is a sign

If I was supposed to ovulate this cycle I would have CD 48 it seems more likely around that time to me.. SO I think that it didnt happen by my chart.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, if your temps go up the next couple of days, maybe cd51? When is your next appointment for acpuncture?


----------



## shaerichelle

its wednesday. I hope she wil give me herbs this time. I did have some twinging just on my right ovary.. Now I can say for the first time in weeks I have no ovary pain:happydance:

Did you get your computer fixed?


----------



## calliebaby

Herbs are great. I hope she gets you on a formula to kick your body back into rhythym.
Computer is still broken. Still using my slow old laptop.


----------



## molly85

heya, i'm back i'm about fall asleep again butcould some1 update me???

Oh i did i did my temp when i woke up at 1am that was 36.9 i think and the 3rd time i hit thesnooze butten this morning around 8 which was 36.29 which wld b the1 for my chart?


----------



## jelliebabie

what time do u normally take ur temp jo?


----------



## molly85

i dnt have a special time as my waking up time so varied


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Herbs are great. I hope she gets you on a formula to kick your body back into rhythym.
> Computer is still broken. Still using my slow old laptop.

I hope she does too. Or I might be looking to give myself some stuff.

How long will it take DH to fix it for my DH it depends on what it is...


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo Ness has af:( 
thats about all. everyone seems to be waiting for O or a bfp. 

me I am just waiting for something


----------



## jelliebabie

u shud try and take it at the same time jo, but i knw u do nights, so just make sure u have at least 3hrs of undisturbed sleep x


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: diane.. 

i wish you were closer! sent you an email.


----------



## molly85

ur not on ya own shannon.
Diane i dnt only do nights im all over the shop i knw itwld beadisaster but which temp???? hmmm


----------



## jelliebabie

whatever temp is closest to the time u temp the most. Did u have 3hrs sleep before each temp? Hey shan, going to check babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree with Diane the closest temp to when you would have taken it normally.

Yah Jo. I see you ovulating before me.


----------



## molly85

Yep me thinks so i haveonly justcomebackontodays so usually 4pm gah i should have stuckto the opks. Callie your thoughts?


----------



## molly85

Never Shannonyou will ovulate first


----------



## jelliebabie

u have had a positive opk jo? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo no. I am CD 52 now.. no ovualtion in sight!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am sick of symptoms when I know they arent true :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, take ur temp 2 times a day. I do it at night and in the morning but i record the morning one. I see the spike on both of them. Record the latest time one u did. Shudnt matter too much jo so long as u get 3 hrs sleep u will see the spike x


----------



## jelliebabie

aw :hugs: shan x


----------



## shaerichelle

my boobies are hurting and I have been gassy but this isnt new.

I want to throw my thermometer.


----------



## molly85

nopei think iput 1 on chart to see what it said and forgot to remove it. I fell asleep lol


----------



## Loren

hi girlies back before i get cozy and watch the rest of ant n decs push the button and casualty!! very very angry, feelin ill again and can hardly keep my eyes open!!!so OH starts implicating he wants sexy time so i said wait till later i can go to sleep afterwards then an not need to get up so he starts getting stroppy so in anger and because i feel like absoloute shit all of a sudden i just scream FU*KOFF!!!!because of his mood and attitude towards me, hes got like 2 days worth of sperm in him, and he decides that hes going to D.I.Y which upset me, hes just this minute caused an argument with me ova going the shop with him then as hes picking MY money out of my bag (i told him to) he goes thinking hes funny how much do i need to take COCKEYE!!i did not find it funy atall its actully really upset me as ive worn glasses since i was 3 and right through primary school was bullied because of them, i am in the worse mood ever at the minute.i feel like shit and know this!!!!i cant even go to my mums well i can but she lives like a 20minute bus ride away and i just want to go to bed!!!!arghhhh ive never hated sum1 this much in a while!!!!!xxxx



p.s ive been writing this for half an hr lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren, breathe honey. I get so angry at my dh too. I just go light some candles and take a nice hot shower and blow off steam and bitch in the shower lol.

I am sorry things are rough :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I would add the other temp into your notes in case you need it at a later time.


----------



## jelliebabie

aw loren. :hugs: men can be such assholes! Unfortunately we do actually need them if we want to make a baby. When will he be home? Can u call him and tell him to come back and talk? You are both hurting each other cos u are stressed but u will make up and ud beta do it soon cos ur gona ov real soon x


----------



## molly85

ohhh soundstechnical i'l go sort it out then i may sleep iwent to the loo anwasdizzy from tierdness. I need better stamina than this


----------



## Loren

hes back and ive sed u hurt me before and he pushed me into the wall and said he i dont care i dont want to no!!!being honest i'm going to wait for him to come to me i'm not in the mood he usualy doesnt hold grudges for long. thanx shan and diane!!:hugs: hes just such a tit!!!!but ino i need him if i want a baby lol.xxxxxxxxxxxx

HAVE YOU GOT FACEBOOK????? if you have search the name Olivia Rooney.i am absoloutly fuming and appauld!!!!she has a picture of james bulger as her profile pic and in red writing underneath the pic of him "HAD IT COMING" how vile is that person actually words cannot describe what she is!!!!xxxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies. well DF won't be here til April 2nd


----------



## jelliebabie

omg loren! How can someone be so evil. Why would anyone say that bout that poor wee boy! Do u have bebo? Did u say ur oh pushd u into a wall? X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey! 2nd april. Dam u will be out this month then! Can he not send u sum babyjuice on special delivery? :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi the board was down again. Loren dont deal with his bS


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe going to be off for a bit ..responded to your email... will respond back once you respond lol.. did you get that?

gotta do more packing and THEN go to Alice in Wonderland.. phew.


----------



## jelliebabie

ok shannon enjoy the movies. Let me knw hw gud it is. I wana see it xx


----------



## jelliebabie

:cry: where has everyone gone tonight? X


----------



## shaerichelle

hey diane no movies. Fibro got me


----------



## shaerichelle

it's quiet in here lately. I responded to your email


----------



## calliebaby

I'm back..I had to work for a few hours this afternoon. My computer is fixed again and hopefully it will stay that way this time.
Jo- I would use the temp that you got the most sleep beforehand. It will probably be more accurate.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi callie.


----------



## calliebaby

Hiii!!!!:hi: Looks like it's just us.:shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

I know it's weird in here today. How are you


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty good. Just relaxing a bit. You?


----------



## shaerichelle

eh in pain. thinking about the ER. Just not sure. stupid pain on and off

I cant wait to be able to relax.


----------



## calliebaby

I wish you were closer...I have a great treatment for fibro. I saw a patient a couple of days ago with fibro and she came into the visit in pain and left practically pain free.
Try pressing on the inside of your lower leg in the deeper area between the bone and the muscle and whatever points are the most sore, press and stimulate for a few minutes. Do this on each leg up to your knee. Also, do the same thing on your arms on the side where your wrist faces up. Palpate between the bones and whatever spots are the most sore all the way up to your shoulder. Try to follow the same line up your arms, palpate and press for a few minutes. 
I usually do this acupuncture treatment with longer needles and strong stimulation for about 5 minutes. It may work even better if you get your husband to do the acupressure points for you.


----------



## shaerichelle

Really she has done nothing of that sorts.. She barely doesnt anything on the front. I am actually discouraged with her... 

I will have him try it when he gets back..

Seems everytime after accupuncture I get some pain in my uterus and ovaries. Tonight was horrid and I couldnt move and now my breasts are killing me..


----------



## shaerichelle

Where do you live?


----------



## calliebaby

Washington State


----------



## shaerichelle

Well crap thats all the way on the other side of US! Going to NYC next week maybe I should fly to you instead.


----------



## calliebaby

I was supposed to visit NYC last summer but I ended up getting to busy to travel. A trip should be nice for you though. Maybe you will conceive there? That would be romantic.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Sorry ur feeling crap shan! Think u maybe should try another accupuncturist. If ur in more pain after seeing her thats not gud! How are u callie? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Im gonna do the 6 weeks and done with accupuncture on to the next step I think I am tired of this crap! lol

How are you babe?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I was supposed to visit NYC last summer but I ended up getting to busy to travel. A trip should be nice for you though. Maybe you will conceive there? That would be romantic.

I have never ever been lol. I am from NY the western part of the state. Yes a break..we need it.

That would be so romantic. We are celebrating being together for a year. We started dating March 27, but really March 23 is when it all started:)

Plus this is like our honeymoon.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey huni, am ok. Bit tired, but it is almost 3am! Hate that your health is bad. Sending healing thoughts ur way! X Happy mothers day shannon! Do u celebrate mothers day in the u.s? Going to bed in a couple of mins. Love u:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

3 am? you need sleeep!! I hate my health too. I actually almost died 2 years ago from a major allegry reaction to food. Just woke up at the age 29 with allergies.. No doc knew what was going on! So my health has improved, but I seem to go two steps forward and 1 backwards ugh. Thank you for the healing thoughts :hugs: Get some rest. You need to tell me more symptoms tomorrow:) Night love ya babe.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and thank you for the happy mothers day :) We celebrate in May here.. Saben usually draws me something


----------



## jelliebabie

hes a talentd boy. I think ur dad saved ur life that day. You where too young to go. He will watch over you when u need him most. :hugs: goodnight shan. Love u loads x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes he is. I think my dad definitely did. Night Diane babe. Love ya loads too:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies! how you all doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and tomorrow I want to hear about your furbabies! Night.. gonna have a talk with DH:wacko:


----------



## Wantabean

hey girls how are you all? i have just got in from 12hour shift behind a bar. my feet hurt :sad2: sorry your feeling so crappy shan :hugs:
diane do you have bebo? xxx


----------



## Shey

hey wantabean! that sucks! I've been feeling shitty


----------



## calliebaby

I just wanted to say a quick "hi":hi: to all of you lovely ladies and a good night. I am going to watch a movie with my hubby and then go to bed. Goodnight!!!:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie, yes, i have bebo! Pm me ur username and i will add u! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hello everyone else! Cramping is back today, 5dpo. Only 5 days til i start testing. Infact, i will be honest, am not gona be able to hold of that long. Think al end up testing on wednesday, 8dpo! X


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> omg loren! How can someone be so evil. Why would anyone say that bout that poor wee boy! Do u have bebo? Did u say ur oh pushd u into a wall? X

heloooo everyone!!!feeling fine upto now no siky feelings!!!hope it doesnt come back later like yesterday!!!went to bed lastnite sorry girlies.ino!!!aparently someone said that its not her its her ec boyfriend!!so i said wel if u no her tell her to get it sorted because its no doubtly going to be on the news!!!!!

nope but i think i'm going to sign up for it now :) wen i do i'll give u my name.yep he pushed me by me face into the wall!!!!he does it all the time wen we argue i shudnt stand for it but he hasnt and wouldnt hit me as in a slap or punch or anything, if he did i'd be straight out the door!!!!am not silly like that to stick round and be beaten up by a poor excuse for a man!!!seen friends go through it its just disgusting!!

how r u all today?xxxx


----------



## Loren

ooooo good signs diane good signs!!!!!thers a lady on the preg symptoms forum who wrote yesterday she gave up hop she got BFN on like 13dpo sumthin like that and decided to hold out and tested at 20dpo and got BFP!!!!!i love storys like that xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren! Dont wana sound mean sweetheart, but i wudnt stand for him pushing u like that either. Imagine he did that when ur pg? Sorry i dont wana be negative but he needs to control his anger. A push is as bad as a slap in my eyes! Have u made up? X


----------



## Loren

ino diane ino, i dont stand ther and winge because hes pushed me ive gave him a gd few slaps, thats one thing i can say he would never push me wen preg wel atleast i dont think he would!!!!he never in the short space i was preg but next time he wouldnt have a chance i'm not getting out the bed till i'm 12weeks haha couldnt handle bleeding again i would colapse at the sight of it with worry!!!!yeahhh wer fine i got my dose of swimmers lol.not that i wanted to but i had to if i want even an inkling of a chance of a positive this month!!!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

glad u got ur swimmers loren! :happydance: all relationships get heatd at times, so im not judging. Just wana knw ur ok. Let me knw ur name when u join bebo! X


----------



## Loren

i was already on it just forgot haha am not bothered about putting it on the front because if any of the other girls have it they can add me too my name on bebo is Loren Carberry. thanx diane i'm fine honestly :) thank u for ur concern huni xxx i hope i'm preg by May never wanted to cancel my birthday night out so much in me life haha xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, will add u on bebo the nw. I knw someone called lianne carberry x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, u need 2 accept me on bebo! X


----------



## Loren

dont think i no a lianne carberry huni thers that many of us she could be related haha.ive accepted huni xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, ur such a pretty girl. Dont let anyone put u down. Have confidence. No reason why u shudnt! X


----------



## Loren

thanx diane u r beautiful!!!that red dress makes u glow!!!fabulous. its all down to being picked on in school hun, ever since then its all just stayed with me hun, all down to having glasses!!! i'll be terrified if my kids end up with them!!xxx


----------



## Wantabean

morning all. man i feel zonked! that shift last night killed me. how are we all this afternoon? xxx


----------



## Loren

iyaa hun i'm fine thanx and yaself?xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

thats good. i feel knackered lol if you dont mind me asking how old are you? xxx


----------



## Loren

right ladies going to my mums to see her and me nan seens tho its mothers day!!! seen a really cute card on friday it said happy mothers to be day and had a little cute woman on a sofa with a bump!!! :( wish i'd have got to open somethin like that today.spk later ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> thats good. i feel knackered lol if you dont mind me asking how old are you? xxx

awwww :hugs: i'm 21 hun u?xxx


----------



## Wantabean

i am 21 aswell. as rar as i know i was the baby on here. wicked we can both be the young yins lol have a nice day xxx


----------



## Loren

oooo before i go wen r u 22?ooooo haha yer we can haha.thanx lvly u 2 xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, kids can be cruel, but u are honestly very pretty! U will be getting a mothers day card next yr, so smile! :hugs: hey kirstie, have u done any more tests yet? X


----------



## Wantabean

ill be 22 july the 4th. wbu? 
diane no more tests. gona wait till somepoint next week me thinks. wbu? i am so tired. ment to be going round to see my mum but i am so so tired. any more symptoms? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

kirstie. Lol my sister will be 22 july 4.

:hi: diane what's bebo? Cramps are good. My breasts hurt badly since yesterday. I've been really hungry too.

hi loren hopw you have a good time at your moms.


----------



## jelliebabie

im gona test at 8dpo, which is wednesday. No major symptoms. Hope they kick in soon lol. Hope u get a confirmd bfp when u test x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan! :hugs: bebo is a site just like facebook. U shud join! How u feeling today? X


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i know tons of people with the same birthday. mad lol how are you today shan? 
i was thinking wed 2 diane. gona try and play it cool this time if i do get :bfp: (aye right lol)
guys i found a mothers day card stashed in one of garrys drawers and guessing it was for me coz it said to my fiancee. how cute is that? he must have bought it last month. 
i am having few symptoms. extreme tiredness, major bloating and that nervous, butterfly tummy thing. bbs are still sore and getting really bad headaches like last time. wouldn't it be perfect if i was pg and it stuck this time


----------



## jelliebabie

that wud be great kirstie. Hope it is a sticky bean u got in there! X


----------



## Wantabean

diane did you add me on bebo? xx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you diane. hope you get your bean this month xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I'll join!:)

I am doin. No sign of ovulation. Askd dh bout doing something else to ttc. Been 6 months. He told me to meditate :cry:


----------



## Wantabean

that really sucks. tell him to shove meditation up his arse and go tell your doc you want something done. lol wish i had better advice but i dont really know much about it :blush: the one thing i do know though is that your a brave, strong woman who deserves a break. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks kirstie :hugs: you are right.. I do need a break. Nothing like cd 53 and haven't ivulated it could be another month if I ovulate.. I don't know. When you have had a loss,like you and % have it makes you want it even more. I've read so many thing on infertility. I'm doing everything ans have been for years_so I am not getting it!


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i know i have never in my life wanted anything so badly before. i would give everything just to have 1 child. surely the fact you have a child goes in your favour. tell the doctors you want it investigated. is there not anything you can take to help? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

it's finding a doc who cares they think 6 mos isn't a long time ttc but it is when yiur cycles are not working.


----------



## Wantabean

bliming 3 months is too long wen your ttc. just tell them its been a year lol i am sick of doctors just pushing me aside. kick up a fuss. need to get ready now but will chat later xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

okay. I will bbl packing.

docs do push you aside


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi loves

Sorry I've been scarce..as you know, busy busy busy me. I'm hoping things will calm down now that DH has to get back to work tomorrow. When he's off, there's just no time to sit n surf on here! 

How's everyone?


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are you all doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im doing shitty Shey how are you?

:hi: Brandy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Feeling :sick:

Like..I think I'm literally green. lol.

But other than that, peachy. How are you Shey?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Shannon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Flying by againno time to read at the moment. Justpainted the skirt (crap job, Matt is coming home 2 days ealy coz i went mentalover the amount of work needed to be done before the carpet arrived then realised it was oklol.
Any who some on catch me up later. I have just have somemore of that brown/red spotting No way its IB asthe possible slot was missed it think Jeez my body is stuffed.
Dog needs awalk BBL


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: JO. 

Listening to DH bitch. We are talking about ttc he isnt getting it. Told me to meditate this morning. That will help


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wanna walk my dog too? I haven't felt up to it lately...I feel bad for that.


----------



## Shey

Im doing aight. my throat hurts again and still having weird feeling in my lower abdomen. blah! And I wish that DF were here but no he won't be here til April 2nd.


----------



## shaerichelle

You probably are on your way to ovulation


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Brandy for the hugs.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Men are immature little boys, most of the time. Sorry he's being a pain, Shan.

Shey, sounds like Ov time!


----------



## Shey

Woot Woot yay so excited! hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes they are. bbl I have to go get my son


----------



## Shey

later shannon.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

8:44 and I'm ready for bed. zzzzzzzz


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies you chatted so much ill never catch up 

Nessie sorry AF showed third times a charm im sure got everything crossed for you girl 

so what symptoms do we have from our ladies past the big O testing tesitng testing will start soon WOOOHOOO gonna be a fun week got the feeling we will get some St. Patty bfps

Shannon hunny sorry your haveing another rotten dayhope your nyc trip works out you need a break 

Brandy how you feeling today little momma

Shey could df not send you some goods in a care package I know where you can get a lovely turkey baster lol


----------



## mommaof3

so I just discovered the smell of my laundry soap gags me really bad gonna go to the store and get one with a different smell hope that helps me and this weird sniffer I have 


Dh put his hand on my belly and said he thinks theres a little girl in there but all the chinese and myan predictors say its a boy so Im hopein dh and Diane are right but as long as its healthy is all that matters im starting to get excited some of the nerves have eased at least for today who knows what tomorrow will be like


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Nicole :)

I'm feeling siiiick..and tired. About to go to bed..before 9 pm lol


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls!!!

How is everyone??

Sorry I've not been on really - yesterday just needed a day to compose myself, ended up going for a meal with OH and some friends and I ended up pretty drunk last night lol but we had a good night so it was worth it! AF day is the only day any of us can get drunk so may as well take advantage lol

So I'm feeling much better today and feeling more relaxed already about not having to worry about taking temps etc think that will help me relax much more around ovulation etc and just have fun with ttc. Hoping April will be a lucky month for us all!!

Shan saw your test - wow I saw a line straightaway!! 

Haven't read all the pages so could someone sum up the last 24 hours for me lol?! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi Nicole :)
> 
> I'm feeling siiiick..and tired. About to go to bed..before 9 pm lol

aww sorry you're feeling sick sweetie!! x


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy go get you a good night sleep its only 3pm here and I wish it was bed time already lol


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie glad your feeling better


----------



## Shey

i had a sharp pain in my right boob lastnight


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Brandy!

Shey I sometimes get that too x


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm always having pains in mine.

:hi: ness glad you are doing a little better
:hi: nicole. We have plane tickets booked to nyc. So we are def going. We need a get away. I'm making a doc appointment for the 2nd of april after the moving chaos. Maybe I'll ov in nyc:)


----------



## mommaof3

ugh I really hate laundry you would think they would make self cleaning clothes they did it with ovens so why not lol


----------



## Shey

Aww Shannon come take a trip down here to Florida! hehe


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shanny baby! Oooh a break sounds lovely and think it will really help hopefully you will ov and make a baby in NYC!! 

I loved NYC when I went a few years ago, it's the most amazing city I've ever been to!


----------



## mommaof3

ok so hubby is wanting to leave again UGH im gonna hide his car keys ill bbiab


----------



## Shey

ok my mind is playing tricks on me i thought i felt something move in my abdomen


----------



## Nessicle

it's amazing what you notice when ttc Shey isn't it?!

I feel twinges and tickles and flutters in my abdomen the sensations are so odd!


----------



## Shey

yea and the pain there and the pain in my right boob


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole... Tell hubby you need to rest. Brandys hubby does the same thiing!

Shey I have been to Fl, but not NYC. I like 5 hours from NYC lol

Ness I am excited. We are going Friday night for 1.5 hrs flight and coming back tuesday day. It looks amazing. DH goes there for work sometimes.

With fibro I feel everything and its worse


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan

Imma get off for now. have to go wake up my son and shower. im goin to go see Remember Me in the movies tonight with a friend.


----------



## shaerichelle

have a good time. Me and my son are gonna clean his room soon.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> lol Nicole... Tell hubby you need to rest. Brandys hubby does the same thiing!
> 
> Shey I have been to Fl, but not NYC. I like 5 hours from NYC lol
> 
> Ness I am excited. We are going Friday night for 1.5 hrs flight and coming back tuesday day. It looks amazing. DH goes there for work sometimes.
> 
> With fibro I feel everything and its worse

seriously Shan you will have an amazing time!!! 

Me and OH are gonna go up to bed in a minute for cuddles, the board is pretty quiet anyway tonight.

Big love and hugs 

Love you all xx


----------



## shaerichelle

hugs to you too Ness. Have some good cuddling babe.

I am looking forward to a good time. ...:)

Its been quiet since friday.

Bbl


----------



## Nixilix

hey girlies... how are we all?

NY? I was there between xmas and new year and loovvvved it so much. Cant wait to go back, shame its so expensive for us! Havent read through the pages yet :)


----------



## jelliebabie

hello ladies! Hello Shae, hello ness, hello rach :wave:
ok so 5dpo had another few sneezy moments, a little wetter down there (am i imagining it?) and a kind of dull ache (but no pain, if that makes any sense? :confused: ) in my abdoman. Hmmmnn, had diarrehia(sp?) for 2 days and was constipated for a day or 2. Im sure if i look even harder i will manage to make up some more symptoms LOL. Ive had "symptoms" every month now, and they are always different symptoms! STRANGE! So a nosebleed, slight cramping, change in bowel movements, sneezy congestion, extra cm, and a kinda dull ache just now at very bottom of abdoman. I just hope these symptoms will be linked to a BFP! I just wanna go poas just now lol am so impatient! Saving it till wednesday though, 8dpo, probably far too early but practice makes perfect!


----------



## NurseKel

Sounds good so far! Hopefully you are getting an eggy settled in there.


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe. Those sound like awesome symptoms. :wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

rachel.. I can't wait.. I need a break. Prsying I ov there.


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope u ovulate there too shae! I think u should look into something that will make u ovulate x


----------



## molly85

Hey all OH is home but no :sex: seenas we are in the spotting season.

How's all


----------



## NurseKel

Shannon, I would say you just need some Provera to get your AF going and some Clomid to get your ovaries kicked in drive but I know that is not an option for you since you are into herbs and natural things. I never thought I would take a fertility drug myself but after 3 months of nothing and my back up against the wall b/c of age, I was more than happy to swallow those 5 pills a month. LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie.. I take 21 pills a day:wacko: (supplements) whats a few more?

I am going to see an ob/gyn. I cant take it anymore. Thought accupuncture would help but after she said my body was complicated I figure it could take months.:( I am tired of it. I was hoping to be through my first trimester by the time we go to India and it doesnt look good. I think the pregnancy in Jan totally screwed me up even more.

Diane I heard soy does it. Gonna read more about it tonight

Jo.. Spotting? How long?


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay so I take Shatavari everyday. I take two a day and I am starting tonight on 4 a day. Just read about soy it doesnt sound good... This is what it does.

Indications for taking Shatavari 
Shatavari helps in treating for these disorder 

&#8226;Infertility 
&#8226;Irregularities in ovulation 
&#8226;PMS symptoms such as those excessive bleeding, cramps, pain, bloating 
&#8226;Menopausal and other post menopausal symptoms 
&#8226;Reduced breast milk secretion in the nursing women 
&#8226;Amenorrhea, Dysmenorrhea, Leucorrhea and pelvic inflammatory diseases 
&#8226;Decrease in the libido :haha: dont need to worry about this


----------



## NurseKel

I have seen your hurt and frustration on here Shannon and I agree that you should see an OB/GYN and if you find one that truly understands your needs and desire to get pregnant they will not stick to this year of TTC rule. I know you really believe strongly in the natural way of things but sometimes you have to go the other route. Search the threads on here for Soy information. I saw one of the women talking about taking Soy to assist with ovulation a few weeks back and you may can get some good information there also.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes there has been a lot of hurt and frustration. And what they make you go through just to have a baby is ridiculous. They should be understanding and helpful and not make you wait. We are woman know how our bodies work! The natural way isnt working been trying long enough!

I did do some BCP for two months to get pregnant with Saben and I might have to do that again. I dont want to but it might be my only option.

How long did you take Clomid? What was your issue with your cycles?


----------



## molly85

Soz Shannon it appeared today mainlybrown /red with some bright red thready bit very odd. 

There's a reason we invented synthetic coz natural just plain doesnt always work


----------



## NurseKel

I was the BC patch for three months prior to TTC to help my ovarian cyst resolve. Once they were gone, we tried for 3 months and my cycles are like clockwork. I've never had to guess when I was going to get AF. After this I went to my OB/GYN and told her that I am 35, have endometriosis, and ovarian cysts and didn't have the luxury of waiting a year. I asked her about Clomid and she said if I wanted to try it she would agree to that. It took me three rounds of Clomid to finally ovulate and get pregnant. Apparently, even though I had 23 day routine cycles, I wasn't ovulating at all on my own. My last dose of Clomid was 100mg for 5 days.


----------



## molly85

Sounds good Kel.
Wish my system amde sence


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie, do you think the BC Patch made it worse... I am just scared it will make it worse. I know I am not 35, but I will be 32 this year and I feel I am getting older and it is getting worse.

Jo I think its your thyroid.. Once that gets figured out your body will get better.


----------



## molly85

ITs one end of the spectrum to the other very odd. We're wotching slumdog millionaire its confussing Matt


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. It didnt confuse me it made me want to go to India and adopt.


----------



## molly85

I would do that OH is'nt to keen whilst we don't know there is a real problem.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes if I cant get this figured out. I am going to talk to DH about that. But I think he would rather do artifical insemination with our egg and sperm lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shae. It will happen babe, even if u need a lil help along the way :hugs: hi jo n kel x do u girls remember i said i had a lump? Now im starting to worry i have a prolapsed uterus! Would that prevent pregnancy? Is there any way of fixing it? X


----------



## jelliebabie

:cry:


----------



## molly85

Ok how do u know its ur uterus? U sure don't want to be PG with it hanging out. they can tuck itback and add a few stitches to hold it in place


----------



## jelliebabie

i dont knw what it is jo. I was looking up diagrams of prolapsed ones and think its maybe what i have. Feel kinda embarrasd to show the dr. Maybe thats why i cant get pg? :cry:


----------



## NurseKel

Shannon, I don't think the BC will make things worse. Especially if you have a history of taking it prior to Saben. I have to do the patch b/c it is a different kind of hormone balance which assist with dissolving the cysts. I know BC pills or patches are very good at regulating your cycles however if you aren't ovulating then it still wouldn't work. I know the thought of delaying TTC for a couple of months while on the pill would suck at least you could get back on regular cycles and be able to predict your ovulation times a little better. We know it's not from lack of you two BDing! ROFL
Diane, it could be a possibility. You've had paps and pelvic exams before haven't you? To be honest, I never paid much attention to my uterus and have never checked the position of it.


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie, what are paps? Not had anyone look down there for a couple of years since my last smear test! Dont even knw how long its been there?! Was hoping it was normal but id just not noticed it before x :blush:


----------



## NurseKel

Diane, I found this for you. Do you have any of these risk factors?
"Prolapse may occur when the pelvic support system, the muscles and ligaments that normally hold the uterus in place, become stretched or slack, most often due to a long or difficult childbirth or multiple childbirths. 
Chronic increases in intra-abdominal pressure, such as may be associated with obesity, abdominal or pelvic tumors, ascites, or repetitive downward thrusts of intra-abdominal pressure that may be due to coughing, constipation, or occupational stresses, can cause funneling of a weakened pelvic diaphragm and pelvic organ prolapse. 
Pelvic relaxation is rarely a problem in young women. It is much more likely to become symptomatic and to progress during the post-reproductive years." 

Diane, do you have any of the following...?

"Symptoms of Prolapsed Uterus
The major symptoms may be a feeling of heaviness, fullness or "falling out" in the vaginal area. The patient may also complain of backache or inability to control urination.

In some cases where the cervix and uterus are low in the vaginal canal, the cervix may be seen protruding, giving the patient the impression that a tumor is bulging out of her vagina. It is not uncommon for the cervix or vaginal epithelium to become damaged or ulcerated, in which case the patient may report pain or vaginal bleeding. There is often discharge from the cervix and vagina when secondary infection occurs. Patients may also complain of difficulty walking comfortably."


----------



## NurseKel

Hey honey. Just saw your post. A pap is what we call our exams here in the US. It's your internal exam where they do swabs and check your structures such as ovaries, uterus, etc. What is going on exactly that made you think of prolapse?


----------



## molly85

My MIL had a prolapse I sem to think sex is a nono as it just plain gets in the way. Diane suck it up get it looked at coz when you get PG you'll have dozensof people peering up there.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kel x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kel, i decided to look down there with a mirror to check cm and noticed a lump inside the vagina at the top just inside the entrance. No pain or other risk factors. Jo think ur right if i dnt get bfp i will defo get it checked. Hope its nothing serious! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Diane :hugs: babe. BIG HUGE ONES. I say just go to the doc now. Even if you are on your way to a bfp.

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I asked my dh if I had a lump in there... He said its my g spot. I said what?? :shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

Symptoms Diane:
Symptoms
There may be no symptoms for mild cases of uterine prolapse. Symptoms for more severe cases may include: 

Sensation of fullness in the vagina
Sensation of pulling in the pelvis
Pain in the vagina, lower back, or lower abdomen
Vaginal discharge
Leakage of urine
Difficulty voiding urine
Frequent urinary tract infections
Protrusion of pink tissue from the vagina that may be irritated or itchy


----------



## shaerichelle

Ask Dh to look down there babe. Ugh I wish you were closer so I could give you a big hug.


----------



## NurseKel

ou are very welcome Diane. Hopefully it is nothing serious. I know it is possible to get some swelling in the glands/nodes "down there." Not to mention how in tune we are with that whole region when TTC. I almost fell out when people started talking on here about checking their cervix. I wouldn't even know what the hell I was poking around for...LMAO. It is always best to have things checked out. Especially if it's been a while since your last exam.


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Shannon, I don't think the BC will make things worse. Especially if you have a history of taking it prior to Saben. I have to do the patch b/c it is a different kind of hormone balance which assist with dissolving the cysts. I know BC pills or patches are very good at regulating your cycles however if you aren't ovulating then it still wouldn't work. I know the thought of delaying TTC for a couple of months while on the pill would suck at least you could get back on regular cycles and be able to predict your ovulation times a little better. We know it's not from lack of you two BDing! ROFL
> Diane, it could be a possibility. You've had paps and pelvic exams before haven't you? To be honest, I never paid much attention to my uterus and have never checked the position of it.

My cycles always were irregular. Then I was told I was going to need invitro for Saben, so we did the BC thing.. I wonder if I have cysts. Had mega pain around the day I would have ovulated. So I guess we can look into possibility of BCP even though I dont want to. I definitely live with a sex crazed hubby :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane. I hope you are okay Wish you werent so far away

:hugs: babe.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay good night girls.


----------



## NurseKel

Night. This time change is gonna kick my butt!


----------



## Shey

Oh I hate when the time goes forward. blah! anyways ya'll should go see the movie Remember Me starring Robert Pattinson. It was really good. My friend,her mom, and I cried towards the end. and Rob was the executive producer of the movie.


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies i need a little reassurance please. went round to my mums tonight and showed her pg test and she seen the positive and said maybe i didnt mc last month maybe my dates were wrong and patted my bloated tummy. Garry then picked me up and while i was getting changed into jammies he pointed out my "huge bump" and said maybe they couldnt see the baby coz it took the woman ages just to find my uterus. i had to wear my mums siz 12 jeans coz i am so bloated and now i am totally panicking. there is no way they could make that mistake right? i am uneasy with them as it is. please tell me i am crazy and there is no way. they have told me before that i had mcd wen the bub was still there growing away :sad2:


----------



## Wantabean

hi kelly hows bump? xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Have you taken a digi yet? I would try that.


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- I was told that with autoimmune diseases that they cannot prescribe progesterone because it is contraindicated. I was looking into getting progesterone when I went 4 months with no af, but they took my bloods first. I tested high for ANA (which is a test for lupus) and I had to see a rheumatologist first to make sure I didn't have lupus, before they would give me progesterone. I don't have lupus....and I ended up regulating on my own, but progesterone and autoimmune diseases are contraindicated. Although I am sure every doctor has different rules/feelings on how much if any they give in those types of situations.:hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

not yet. really panicking bcoz bleed this time was really light compared to last time and virtually pain free. surely its not possible? have went fron size8 to 12 and i have a stretchmark that wasn't there yesterday. have never had stretchmark ever b4. bbs are real sore 2. o my i am officially crazy!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

I would make an appointment with your doctor. Anything is possible. :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

i am ment to be going in on 23rd to start my recurrent mc investigation so if get more bfps will get scanned. it was hospital test i done on friday so gona do another one on wed. am too tired to panick anymore lol


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, I would just take it easy and hope for the best. :hugs:
Have you ever been diagnosed with a thyroid issue?


----------



## Wantabean

nope thats them just starting to listen to me. will bring it up when i go. what is it?xx


----------



## calliebaby

I know that with hyperthyroidism that the body can have a harder time maintaining pregnancies. It's basically the hormone in your body that controls metabolism. SO, if your thyroid is hyperactive, it can be processing things too quickly which can cause miscarriage. I know there are other simple hormone issues that can cause miscarriage as well. These issues are usually easily resolved with medication.


----------



## Wantabean

i really hope its something simple and easy to fix. thank you so much :hugs: going to sleep now its 5am lol xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Oh wow. Goodnight!!!:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kirstie, hope things turn out for the best..you so deserve it after all you've been through. Maybe bubs really was just being shy. Fx'd for you hun :D :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

How is everyone? just caught up on last nights conversations. 

Diane - I would go see the doctor babe, just to put your mind at rest, I sometimes feel like I can feel a 'lump' when I check inside my V it feels really prominant but I know that its the front of my pelvis. It's easy to get worried about stuff like that so go to docs to check it out :hugs:

shan- hope you're ok babe - AF has nearly left me so think she's stopping at your door next!! 

Kirstie - I would go get a digital asap, they can easily make mistakes after all docs are only human. Its definitely possible and the fact you're noticing stretch marks and have gone up dress sizes too!! FX for you babe

Hi Brandy and bump!! Hi callie & nursekel! Hi Jo!

AFM, AF has nearly gone, much lighter than last months AF so I wonder whether you're right Shan that I may have still had hcg in my system who knows hey?! 

Feeling much more relaxed and only 7 days til I can start doing opk's :rofl: 

And Nicole - sorry to disappoint but I won't be poas unless AF is late this month lol I know that will upset you but I can't do it....(she says at the beginning of cycle 3) 

I've started taking EPO which I'll take for the first half of my cycle up to ov - hopefully it will give me a nice environment for a beanie! 

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ness. Thanks 4 ur concern! This ov wait is gona fly by 4 u. Shae, u are so sweet :hugs: thankyou 4 being there. Thanks kel too. And kirstie, i wud defo do another test! Also couldnt find u on bebo :cry: x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie I sure hope so! Only a week and that will fly by I'm sure!! 

Any more symptoms today honey? x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren, kids can be cruel, but u are honestly very pretty! U will be getting a mothers day card next yr, so smile! :hugs: hey kirstie, have u done any more tests yet? X

iyaaa diane, thank u huni :) so r u :) :hugs: i really hope i am opening a mothers day card next year lol be like xmas's and birthdays in 1 lol. how r u today??started feeling nauseas with a pounding headache and just soooo tired couldnt keep me eyes open wen i got bk from my mums at 8pm so just went straight to bed rather than coming on here.xxx


----------



## Loren

hi ness :) glad AF is slipping bak into her dungeon the :witch:!!!!how r u?xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness, well my temp has dipped today and ive got period like cramps so maybe implantation? Oh well, i can tell myself that! :rofl:


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> ill be 22 july the 4th. wbu?
> diane no more tests. gona wait till somepoint next week me thinks. wbu? i am so tired. ment to be going round to see my mum but i am so so tired. any more symptoms? xxx

hi kirstie!!! :hugs: hope ur beanie is being a sneaky shy one and still is ther, i do agree with the other girls do a digi to make sure!!!! i'll be 22 May 16th,so u r stil the baby haha am the second baby!!lol.how r u today xxx


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> hi loren hopw you have a good time at your moms.

hiii shan, thank u i had a good day was a laugh.how r u?xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies

I'm sitting here amongst dust and jackhammers..waiting for DD to get home from school so I can leave again. Wanted to check in on you all :D


----------



## Loren

hi brandy :) ooo god hope they dont take to long xx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi everyone. Sick of the upand down temps almost threw thermometer. Dh said y boobs are the biggest he's ever seen them. Argh. Another boob leak too.

how are you all


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shae :hugs: hi kirtie, brandy, loren :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning Diane..

How are you feeling?


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow this place is quiet.Guess Ill shower.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shae, im ok ta. U? Ive got an upset stomach again so that might explain the cramping. X


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> hi ness :) glad AF is slipping bak into her dungeon the :witch:!!!!how r u?xxxx

Hi darling

yeah I'm good just had some nachos for dinner with my mum and I've got horrible indigestion ugh! 

other than that just taking each day as it comes and not worrying about ov or AF it's quite nice to have 2 weeks stress free before ov comes round! 

diane!! Ooooh temp dip :wohoo: maybe it is an ID!! I have everything crossed for you doll xx

Hi Shanny baby!! Sorry your bbt is driving you up the wall!! Weird about the leaky bb's and them getting bigger!! x


----------



## Nixilix

Hello girlies. Ness.. My af has gone aswell. Glad to get rid of it. Sent her
packing with a return ticket of 9mnths x

how is everyone doing. I'm not poas either this
month. Boring but so expensive getting the sticks. Will pee on opk instead :)


----------



## jelliebabie

i poasd last nite. 5dpo. :rofl: obviously bfn. Need to get more tests nw. Gona test again on wed or thursday x


----------



## Nessicle

Good idea Rachel! I'm 3 days behind you so hopefully we can keep each other grounded during the 2week wait so we don't test! I just can't handle the guessing and line eye etc. Plus it was heartbreaking when AF arrived after those lines I got on 3 FRER's. If I don't know about it then I can't be disappointed.

I've told the witch she aint coming back either lol she better stay away!! 

x


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> i poasd last nite. 5dpo. :rofl: obviously bfn. Need to get more tests nw. Gona test again on wed or thursday x

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm shitty bout ready to go back to bed.

upset stomach from eating? Naseau?

ness did you send af over?

yes it's weird. And I seem to keep gaining weight.:cry'


----------



## jelliebabie

ness and rachel, tell that damn witch if she dont stay away she will have me to deal with! X


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Diane!! 

Yep Shan I sent that grungey old witch over to you ha ha, only had a 3 day period this cycle which is great! Last month was really heavy so think you were right about chemical Shan! 

xx


----------



## CandyApple19

wooooo ace idea! loving it :D


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shany babe. Not nausea. Had diarreah for 3 days now(tmi, i knw! ) dont knw if that can be a symptom cos i havnt eaten anything dodgy! X


----------



## CandyApple19

Ladiiiesssss. does anyone know what a very light bleed on 4dpo coulda been???
HELLPPP MEE.im well and truly baffled.


----------



## Nessicle

Hmm well some women get a bit of spotting around ovulation or could be an implant bleed just depends how much there was...??


----------



## CandyApple19

like 'heavy' spotting. but it was a red/brown.. then totally stopped!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey candyapple! Love ur name btw. Sounds a bit early for implantation spotting. Do u ever spot between cycles?


----------



## jelliebabie

are ur cycles regular candy?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. diaherra is an easrly pregnancy symptom!! :hugs: crossing fingers!

Ness. Yes the leaking breasts and bigger breasts are frsutrating me. Pain on and off and I have gained 3 lbs in 1 month. :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon. Ive not read up on that yet. Think u just gota get af nw. I think ur gona get pg next cycle. Have u did any more tests? :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Noppee. i never get random bleeding through my cycles. :-/ And yeah my cycles have been 35 days 3 times in a row, Ov a bit earlier this cycle but might be down to the fact ive taken suppliments containing vit B6 and B12 aswell so it might have made my cycles a day or 2 shorter. I dunno why i couldve bled... :-/


----------



## molly85

Hey all I have been kicked out of the decorating because i keep seeing white spots on the green walls and am finding it ever so frustrating. 
OH is really regretting wanting to have kids now I get very PMSsy and he had no idea i tried to warn him. lol He already has me lined up to go back on the BC the git he hasno idea whatthat does to my system. So it looks like going offmy mood my mini spot was deffinatly cycle related possibly a mini period as I amstill getting cramps. 

Howare we all?

Kirstiego get scanned woman no waiting.
Shan see a doctor kick start that system your doctors will do it so take up their services.
Brandy flee the dust cough cough cough.
Diane 5DPO you peed on £2.50????


----------



## shaerichelle

No more tests. after that last one dried there was no lines. 

I tried a ob gyn suggested. it will be a month before they can fit me in.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo.... lol men dont get it. I would get so frsutrated as well seeing white spots!


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> hi ness :) glad AF is slipping bak into her dungeon the :witch:!!!!how r u?xxxx
> 
> Hi darling
> 
> yeah I'm good just had some nachos for dinner with my mum and I've got horrible indigestion ugh!
> 
> other than that just taking each day as it comes and not worrying about ov or AF it's quite nice to have 2 weeks stress free before ov comes round!
> 
> diane!! Ooooh temp dip :wohoo: maybe it is an ID!! I have everything crossed for you doll xx
> 
> Hi Shanny baby!! Sorry your bbt is driving you up the wall!! Weird about the leaky bb's and them getting bigger!! xClick to expand...

ughhhh nasty!!!!love a gd plate of natchos tho cant beat them haha.gdgdgdgdgdgdgd gd atitude sweety :D glad ur ok except the indigestion xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I am going to get off of here I have errands to run things to pack. In desperate need of getting my mind off of things. Doesnt seem like I can get into any docs either so I am back at square one.:cry:

You all can email me I get it on my phone :hugs:


----------



## Loren

am i mad that i have my names definate names for my future beanies haha picked them wen i was preg and i'm definatley sticking to them!!!!!haha xxx


----------



## Loren

hope your feeling better soon shan!!!chin up sweety ur days coming for that sticky sticky bean!!!just relax huni itl happen xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

what names loren? And jo, i actually peed on a fiver lol. It was a frer! Jo tell matty if a jobs worth doing its worth doing right! A month will fly in shae. U mite get pg before it! X


----------



## Loren

i have Millie Louise Gerard for my little princess and Jack Anthony James Gerard for my little prince!!! Gerard is Bradleys surname....Louise is his late nanas name and Anthony is Bradleys dads name and James is my dads name :) xxxx i picked Millie because i love it and brad picked Jack :) xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

they are lovely names loren. U will have lil millie 1st :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

those are good names. 

umm dh decided to do detox for 5 days and also we are doing sex every other day. Praying for nyc. I guess I'll do more opk and when they are dark see if I get a smiley. But af wpuld show this weekend..sigh

I have to much emotional baggage.

diane babe I have a good feeling for you. 

ness. I had light af when I had a chemical and it was shorter than mornal :hugs:


----------



## Loren

thank u diane :) :hugs: awww :D am all excited for that day to come lol.i really hope ur right!!!!i'm trying my best to keep up with BD but i'm just fed up with it now its geting to the point wer i'm asking Brad to DIY and then release in me hahah tmi!!!!i just can hack this much of fun time!!!!!haha wrong i no but i'm trying to do as much as i can!!!xxx uno wer u sed next 1 cycles is that this 1 and aprils or aprils and mays do u think?xxxx


thank u shan!! :) hope ur mood picks up huni xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm feeling may is when I find out or get preggo. Sigh


----------



## Loren

awww wel u will one day soon huni uve just gota relax (easier sed than done ino) but just have a gd time in NYC and getting into ut new home!!!!then ino things will be alot easier for u huni xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, within the next 2 cycles including this one! :hugs: shanny babe, as loren said im sure after ur trip then the new house, things will get alot better x


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you loren :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

im having lil sharp twinges on the left at the bottom of my uterus nw, unless it IS in my vagina, i cud be wrong! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Diane you sound like me :hugs: 

:haha: I'm still analysing my symptoms and I'm still on the rag lol x


----------



## Loren

use girls make me laff hahahhaah. no problem shan!!! :hugs:

ooooo the excitement!!!i hope my bday will be a alcohol free night due to that BFP!!!!! :D bestest birthday present ever that would be!!!if it doesnt happen this cycle!!!ive decided this time round wen it happens i'm not teliing a soul except OH and you ladies of course til my 12 week scan it will kill me but i cant go thru whats still hapening now!!!had 2 distant friends message me on facebook asking how me and bump wer!!!it didnt upset me its just getting annoying now wer u want to say will u pay attention to what i write on my wall lol.i am in such a gd mood :D love u ladies :D :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha ness. I think if we where to symptom spot before ov, as u are, we wud still find plenty of "symptoms" we are just too in tune with our bodies! X


----------



## Nessicle

Aww love you too Loren!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> haha ness. I think if we where to symptom spot before ov, as u are, we wud still find plenty of "symptoms" we are just too in tune with our bodies! X

Lol I know I'm sat here thinking "what are you on about you idiot" lol suppose we just subconsciously try to hang on to the dream! x


----------



## Loren

thank uu ness lol :) :hugs: right going to freshen the kitchen up ive recently become obsesd with the cleaness of my kitchen work tops hha and the smell of bleach after i wiped them :| haha. spk to u wonderful ladies soon TTFN xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..finally back home. This place is destroyed. Ughhhh.


----------



## Nixilix

If u randomly thank a post it's because my fat fingers press the wrong button on my iPhone!!


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls standing in a long ass line after going on a useless shopping trip!

no call back from the doc office they were supposed to call back with an appt. Never did. Ugh. I def need to get away lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hi brandy! Itll all be worth it in the end! :hugs: hey rach, ooh u have an iphone :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shae babe :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I want an iPhone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan :hugs: Your trip is well needed and well deserved!


----------



## calliebaby

I am randomly thanking people to I think.My phone either makes the posts a little too big or a little too small. Hope all of you wonderful ladies have a fabulous day and I will be back on tonight. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We did something useful today..found the new car we've been searching for. I can finally drive here now!!!!!!!!! I can only drive an automatic and we didn't have one till now.

We are getting it in a couple days. YAY!

https://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3444/car1m.jpg


----------



## jelliebabie

u have a wonderful day n nite too callie X


----------



## jelliebabie

nice car brandy :thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

cute car me and DH need a new car bc we have a single cab truck! totally need a car with a back seat now!


----------



## shaerichelle

hi everyone.

Brandy is that a corolla? Dh has a standard..honda accord and I cant drive it. So I got the SUV. I told him now that I am spoiled I no longer want to drive a car lol


----------



## Nixilix

Yar man, I love the iPhone. Couldn't live without it. The camera is crap though that's why you guys never get pictures after poas!! Haha! Aside from the fact there have been no lines on the sticks hahaha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah it's a Corolla :)

Gah I'm so tired..but I wanted some mashed potatoes so now I'm up waiting on those lol. At nearly 10 pm.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach, those lines will be comin soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum mashed potatoes.


----------



## mommaof3

ok so I cant stop sneezing today slept like crap last night dh ran over our cat its gonna be ok though sleeping like a baby right now 

Hello Ladies whew


----------



## Nixilix

Plb.. I meant to thank that one!! Thts what I like to hear! How's the bubba doing? Xx

how's you doing Shannon? Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey nicole.. Hope the cats ok x hope you get better sleep tonight


----------



## mommaof3

So dh has decided that I need to eat total rasin bran cereal at least once a day other then the raisins I cant stand the stuff taste like cardboard but all of a sudden he has decided its good for me I understand hes lookin out for me but YUCK LOL


----------



## Nessicle

evening ladies!

how is everyone tonight? 

Kayla hope you're doing ok hun? How is bubba treating you?! And you Brandy hope bubba isnt making you too poorly!

I have an iPhone too woo I love it - like Rachel said though the camera is crap hence the rubbish pics I took for my tests last week ha ha 

I've got terrible griping pains in my tummy - I've felt sick most of the day and had an upset stomach, think I've picked up a tummy bug, seem to have been one going round lately :( just got a hot water bottle to try and sooth it!

x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bubs is making mommy very sick these days! But we're doing good :D

How are you doing hun? Haven't seen you in a while. I always miss everyone cuz the stupid time difference.


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks rachel if I could stop dreaming that my dh is cheating and that the ugly guy out of jeepers creepers is trying to fly off with my baby it would be easier was up at 12 130 330 415 so after that I just got up and layed on the couch and watched tv


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww nessie :( Hope you get rid of it asap. Being sick is nooooo fun.

Nicole, I want raisins sooo bad! lol


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Ness hope you feel better lo had it all last week seems to be everywhere these days


----------



## Nessicle

thanks sweetcheeks - just gripey and painful more than anything! Sicky feeling has calmed down a bit but feel a bit bleurgh!


----------



## Nessicle

Your little one passed it on to me via cyber waves :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Brandy I tried just picking out the raisins and eating as little of the carboard as I could but dh wasnt haveing it hopefully he will move on to something a little more tasty like a mixed bowl of fruit or something


----------



## mommaof3

lol Ness nothing really helped him i guess its just something that has to run its course hopefully it comes and goes fast hun


----------



## Nessicle

OMG nicole I would die for a bowl of fruit and fibre! Obviously can't have it cos of the wheat but those dried bananas and raisins with cold milk mmmmmmm!!


----------



## Nixilix

Im good. Looking forward to ov'ing!! Been over in Ireland seeinb my granny as she's poorly so not been on much. I only really get on in evenings so get to talk to you then :)

just trying to work out when I should be bd'ing cause wana do it properly this month so I can't pretend there is a reason for no bfp!! Hope opks show up pos this month. Had only 26 day cycle last mnth so think I o'd earler than I thought.

Anything help you ms?

Hey ness, I dreamt I met you the other night on a ferry!! Hahaha. We got lots of pma for this month? Need to stop each other testing :)


----------



## Nixilix

Double post!


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> lol Ness nothing really helped him i guess its just something that has to run its course hopefully it comes and goes fast hun

yeah definitely thankfully I don't feel too bad it's just the griping tummy pains


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

These potatoes are taking waaaay too long!


----------



## mommaof3

Where is Shannon I thought i seen her on


----------



## Nixilix

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> These potatoes are taking waaaay too long!

Hahaha cook spuds cook!


----------



## mommaof3

lol Brandy thats always the way it is when your craveing something cant get it fast enough


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Im good. Looking forward to ov'ing!! Been over in Ireland seeinb my granny as she's poorly so not been on much. I only really get on in evenings so get to talk to you then :)
> 
> just trying to work out when I should be bd'ing cause wana do it properly this month so I can't pretend there is a reason for no bfp!! Hope opks show up pos this month. Had only 26 day cycle last mnth so think I o'd earler than I thought.
> 
> Anything help you ms?
> 
> Hey ness, I dreamt I met you the other night on a ferry!! Hahaha. We got lots of pma for this month? Need to stop each other testing :)

ha ha ha on a ferry :sick: they make me ill lol! 

Yeah I'm thinking we got lots of PMA for this cycle! Lost it on Saturday when AF turned up, but I went out and got hammered and got my PMA back ha ha 

i have a 27 day cycle and gonna start doing opk's around CD11 will bd 2-3 times this week and then round ov will leave out CD10 and bd on CD12, CD14CD15 and CD16

do you think that will be ok?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Then by the time its done, you dont want it lol


----------



## Nixilix

mommaof3 said:


> Where is Shannon I thought i seen her on

She was here just a second ago! Weird dreams ay, I hate cheating dreams cause they seem so real. And the jeepers creepers is a bit scary :/


----------



## shaerichelle

Im here just had a call with a naturopathic doctor:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How'd it go??


----------



## Nixilix

I think I'm gonna bd cd9 11 12 and 13 maybe! I'm always o'ing round cd12 so if temps go up I'll go again! I think you are better missing at least one day. Although the sperm meets egg plan looks ood. Might try it. I got hammered sat too! Made me feel better hahaha. Although my friends don't know it was good to have them around.

Them potatoes done yet?!


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah poor dh I wake up so madd at him sometimes they seem so real lol

Did you have any luck shannon


----------



## shaerichelle

I hate dreams lately. They are not good.


----------



## mommaof3

ok so I know this is probably a dumb ? but what is the sperm meets egg plan I seen another post about it just a few min agao


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole..Tell DH you want a different cereal and fruit has lots of fiber

The call went good and I am seeing her tomorrow. She said she is giving my gyn a call and asking them why they did not give me an ultrasound, especially with pain. Then she will ask them to order me one. SHe is going to go over everything with me and probably give me a homeopathic constitution to bring my body back to where it was before the loss and go from there. I will see her this week tom at 10 am and next week too.

I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Nixilix

I only learnt today I googled it! Haha! It's where you opk from a certain cd then bd from a certain day every othere day until pos opk... Let me get the info!! I'm a crap explainer haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole I guess that is in a book somewhere.


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole..Tell DH you want a different cereal and fruit has lots of fiber
> 
> The call went good and I am seeing her tomorrow. She said she is giving my gyn a call and asking them why they did not give me an ultrasound, especially with pain. Then she will ask them to order me one. SHe is going to go over everything with me and probably give me a homeopathic constitution to bring my body back to where it was before the loss and go from there. I will see her this week tom at 10 am and next week too.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed.

That is fab news babe. Fx crossed also xx glad you getting some answers x


----------



## Nixilix

Ok here is some info

Short Version:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.


----------



## shaerichelle

that works for people with normal cycles :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

oh ok so its basically a plan on when to dtd I thought maybe it was some new POSITION i hadnt heard of lol silly me


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness eating gluten free is starting to suck. Eating dairy free is worse and trying to eat mostly soy free is triple worse. UGh, So I totally understand


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> oh ok so its basically a plan on when to dtd I thought maybe it was some new POSITION i hadnt heard of lol silly me

New position :haha:

DH bought a sex book:blush:

He wants to go to the museum of sex in nyc. DIdnt know it existed.:wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

well Ill go along with dh on the raisin bran for a few days if I dont it will only get worse maybe little penquin will aquire a taste for it lol and it wont be so bad


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mmmm taters!


----------



## Nixilix

Nicole thinks she's missing out!! Haha. I so want to go to a sex musesm!! Didn't think it was appropriate to suggest whilst in NYC with parents!! 

I'm peckish. Don't know what for. Think it's prawn crackers.
Good job I bought some. OH can smell my fishy breath in bed lucky boy!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had the sperm meets egg plan saved in my bookmarks..I seem to have lost it though


----------



## Nixilix

Nicole thinks she's missing out!! Haha. I so want to go to a sex musesm!! Didn't think it was appropriate to suggest whilst in NYC with parents!! 

I'm peckish. Don't know what for. Think it's prawn crackers.
Good job I bought some. OH can smell my fishy breath in bed lucky boy!


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon hunny im afraid if my dh was like yours id be crazy all that SEX lol


----------



## shaerichelle

put lots of sugar on it! Yummy lol


----------



## molly85

egg meets sperm I thought we were all on that damn plan. I do feel very lazy not bothering to much til the OPK scores a winner. 

Faab newson the doctor Shannon.

Nesshope you feel better


----------



## Nixilix

Love it jo that's what I thought... Everyone is trying to get the sperm to meet egg hhahah!

I'm in a good mood tonight. And I keep double posting very sorry girls!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol at Brandy - all she can focus on are those potatoes :haha:

Nicole new position :rofl: 

I read about the SMEP too Rachel, though we bd'd loads last cycle to no avail lol I've told OH we're not gonna bd too much leading up to ov, I have read that the sex you have just before ovulation is better than the sex you have after your +opk

Shan - yeah it does suck :( sounds like you are finally getting somewhere with at least getting people to listen about your health honey - that's half the battle fought there! 

x


----------



## Nixilix

FFS


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha just seen your post about double posting Rach then saw the same post under mine ha ha ha ha 

Jo yeah we're all on that damn plan lol unless there's something we're missing h aha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yall post way too fast!

Or maybe I'm spending too much time stuffing my face.
yeah, thats it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yall post way too fast!

Or maybe I'm spending too much time stuffing my face.
yeah, thats it.


----------



## mommaof3

Ill BBIAB damn dh is driving me madd UGHHH


----------



## Nixilix

See brandy is so excited like me that she I'd double posting too


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole.. he said he is doing a detox this week to see if that helps him to impregnate me AWW.. and he told me we are not having sex that much. I said every other day just in case I ovulate..

Rachel.. here is the site.. https://www.museumofsex.com/ .. I am sure that my face will turn red.. Maybe I should wear makeup that day. Also Ask your parents if they wanna go :haha: I would go with my mom we are more like friends than mother and daughter.

Jo yes it is Fab news.. Hows the spotting?

Ness. I ate rice bread today Id rather just roll the lunch meat. Its just not the same. Yes getting people to listen has pissed me off..

Thats why dh and I have started this naturalhealthexchange.org


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Now I'm double posting. Sorry!


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh that must be a new museum I never knew it existed when I went! 

Gutted lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

Its those potatoes lol.. yum potatoes. I am making homemade spaghetti... and starving lately. I cant eat enough

Nicole My dh drives me mad often!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol You all can come with me okay? We can meet there and go and embarass DH lol


----------



## molly85

still on the paper and feels like my insidesarebeing pulledoutand poked loooovly.

I got the most evil pms again really quite worrying


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I hate to eat n run (haha) but I need to crash..can't keep my eyes open and I'm super nauseated from eating.

Much love to you all. xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I hate to eat n run (haha) but I need to crash..can't keep my eyes open and I'm super nauseated from eating.

Much love to you all. xoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## molly85

night


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy. Wow everyone is on at one time and I need to eat .... I am STARVING


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ladies :wave: i will bbiab. Read all the posts, now need to go make dinner, luv u all x


----------



## Nessicle

see you all in a bit! Off to bed in about an hour so if I dont see you all have a lovey evening!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I have to clean and pack for a bit DH is leaving soonish and he needs to help lol


----------



## Loren

YAYYYYYYYY just checkd CM got egg whitey stretchy but not really stretchy i guess thats fertile or very fertile ???? BDing tonight and for the rest of the week :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

sigh. thats all I can say regarding men!


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats Loren. I keep having that on and off :wacko:


----------



## Loren

thank u shan :hugs: just keep BDing huni itl all come together soon.right i'm watching glee then going to bed to get my daily dose of swimmers then watching UP!!spk tomorrow girlies. ni nite love u all xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Loren. I love Glee. and Up:) Enjoy those swimmers lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya shae :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Diane:) How was dinner.


----------



## jelliebabie

still cooking shae. What u up to babe? Thats great ur getting to see someone to help u tomorrow! X


----------



## shaerichelle

cleaning, laundry and packing. I am thinking within a hour just relaxing. I am tired.

The lady spoke to me for about 15 mins. Shes going to be my primary care doc as well. Shes only $140.00 for 1.5 hours. My bowen therapy is more than that! And normally docs charge $300.00 for 15 minutes.


----------



## shaerichelle

What you cooking Diane:)?


----------



## shaerichelle

helllooo anybody out there lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey babe. Be bk in 20mins. Lamb n potato curry hmn yum. Goin 2 eat, spk very soon x


----------



## shaerichelle

yum okay enjoy it. Still waiting for you to cook me some curry!


----------



## jelliebabie

am back! Curry was nice, im becoming a pro! Lol. I will need to cook u some when i come to live in that huge house with u! Lol. Omg! I cant believe the cost of doctors and treatments over there! I could never afford that! I guess we are very lucky with the NHS over here. But ive got a good feeling u are gonna get somewhere now babe! :thumbup: am so happy for u! Your pma will be restored tomorrow! :hugs: x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shae, i was telling my hubby all about u and was telling him about ur lovely new house! Can u post photos of it again so i can show him please? Where in the states is maine? X


----------



## Shey

evening ladies!


----------



## shaerichelle

How about you and your DH move in soon. lol I am so tired of cooking. Ill be honest I have never had lamb!

The cost of doctors here is outrageous. we would pay $2,000 a month for insurance. Then there would be co-pays. Going to the doctor and paying outright is much cheaper. Healthcare is the US is going down hill. Mostly the insurance companies are making tons of money of the little people.

I sure hope so. SHe did sound appalled that they are being the way they were at my midwifes office..

I just read my friend did a penoplasty on her son at the age 2.. basically his penis was bent erect and its plastic surgery there :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey! Penile surgery! Thats kinda major for a 2yr old? No? Cant they grow out of it? Tbh i dnt knw anythng bout it tho! Uve never had lamb? I dont like it tbh. But imran does and u cant really taste it in all the spices. I would be quite happy to go vegitarian to be honest x hi shey :wave:


----------



## Shey

how you girls doing tonight?


----------



## shaerichelle

I will in just one sec gotta find them. Its on the east coast very tippy top of the US. 5 hrs from NYC:)


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shae x and shey, im fine. 7dpo almost, my gosh how time flies! How are u huni? Hows df? Hows ur pain today? Hope ur feeling better! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Penile Surgery its crazy. I couldnt even circumsize Saben.


----------



## Shey

diane df is fine the pain is still there and throat still hurting. check out my chart i think i'll be o really soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is some will do the rest in the next one..
 



Attached Files:







4411230661_d9c167ff73.jpg
File size: 129.3 KB
Views: 0









4411230419_9144593db0.jpg
File size: 107 KB
Views: 0









4411230175_3899e07f7c.jpg
File size: 99.2 KB
Views: 0









4411229915_abf43d210d.jpg
File size: 177.1 KB
Views: 2









4411229469_06f8b1a9bc.jpg
File size: 164 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaerichelle

Those are it:)
 



Attached Files:







4411996560_e1e929fa5e.jpg
File size: 109 KB
Views: 3









4411996274_2d2e4c82ff.jpg
File size: 114.2 KB
Views: 0









4411228501_2fc088d730.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 2









4411995786_aefa9c9b76.jpg
File size: 134 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

I like when my body plays the game of how much EWCM can I give you in two months!


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> I like when my body plays the game of how much EWCM can I give you in two months!

 :rofl: thats some pad shae! Am sure i can convince imy to pack up and emigrate! Lol. Do u have the photos of the double living room and the outsie of the house still? Dnt worry bout it if its too much hassel x


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, it looks to me like u ovd yesterday! Shame ur man wasnt there :hugs: x


----------



## Shey

nice rooms shan very pretty


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> shey, it looks to me like u ovd yesterday! Shame ur man wasnt there :hugs: x

damn it all to hell!


----------



## shaerichelle

here you go honey.

DH just bought me something that made me cry.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0261.JPG
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2









CIMG0283.JPG
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup shey it was yesterday.


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is what DH just brought home. I cried a little.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0269.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Shey

aww that was sweet of your DH Shan

grr imma have to go bitch at my DF


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey. I definitely didnt expect that.

Tell DH to make sure he is around this time next month.


----------



## Shey

he will be here in 2 weeks (april 2nd)


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shae, thats so sweet! :cry: a man who does things like that and knws where the g spot is! What more could a woman ask for! :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, hw long will df be staying for when he comes on the 2nd? Will he be there when u next ov? Shan, wow babe, those 2 photos especially are breathtaking! X


----------



## Shey

he will be here from april 2nd til april 6th which should be long enough


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww shae, thats so sweet! :cry: a man who does things like that and knws where the g spot is! What more could a woman ask for! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> he will be here from april 2nd til april 6th which should be long enough

It probably wont. The sperm has to live from the 6 to the 14th when you Ov. the sperm lives the max 5 days. Tell him to change his tickets!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Diane.. Is immy wanting to come over yet? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

helllloooo anybody out there lol


----------



## jelliebabie

haha. He said ur new house is shit hot! Lol. Our way of saying awesome! Its amazing shae. Ur 1 lucky girl! And shey, shans rite, he needs to change his tickets or get a ticket one way only! Lol x


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shan!!!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

We will see what happens next month, we'll see when he's here what happens.


----------



## Shey

he's driving down here, he's not taking a plane. He rather drive than fly


----------



## calliebaby

Hey Shey!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

One way would be better.. More :sex: :haha:

Love the shit hot lol. I cant wait until next weekend we will be living there:)


----------



## Shey

hey callie


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh even better shey! Tell him to pack up his things and stay:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I have ovarian cysts..
The type of ovarian cyst you have will determine the symptoms you experience. However, some cases of ovarian cysts are asymptomatic, meaning the cysts exist without causing any noticeable symptoms. In general, the following are common symptoms associated with the presence of ovarian cysts:
&#8226;achiness in the in the back (especially the lower back) and upper legs 
&#8226;breast tenderness 
&#8226;irregular menstrual cycles 
&#8226;nausea and/or vomiting 
&#8226;painful sex 
&#8226;pressure and/or pain in the abdomen 
&#8226;pressure and/or pain on the bladder and/or rectum 
&#8226;problems passing urine 
&#8226;weight gain.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: callie


----------



## calliebaby

Does it hurt you to have sex?


----------



## Shey

ok so df changed the date to my spring break which is april 5th-11th


----------



## shaerichelle

Much better:) They say average sperm life is 3 days.. so it should work. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

It has a few times:cry:

I also have extra hair growth.


----------



## calliebaby

If you have a 28 day cycle, that should work out well.:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Have you ever had your ovaries scanned or bloods drawn?


----------



## calliebaby

Shan- Remember, googling is dangerous.


----------



## shaerichelle

Bloods for what?

No. The naturopathic doc I am going to see tomorrow is going to call and tell my midwifes they should have done a scan


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Shan- Remember, googling is dangerous.

lol I know. I have been thinking its what I have... I just googled today for the first time. :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I bet she will take your bloods to check your hormone levels. You may just have a progesterone imbalance and need to kick start your period.


----------



## shaerichelle

thats what she thinks. I sure hope so. It will be an easy fix.


----------



## Shey

yay! baby making here i come haha! aww Shan good luck! do u think prenatel vitamins will help when ttc?


----------



## calliebaby

I have been taking pre-natals for 5 months now. Folic acid is most important in a baby's health in the first few weeks of pregnancy. I would start taking them ASAP if I were you.


----------



## shaerichelle

Have been since september. Non stop. Gag each time. :haha:


----------



## Shey

ok i'll get some


----------



## shaerichelle

Its part of the 21 pills a day I take. lol


----------



## Shey

haha aww. damn cough won't go away


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. did u fall asleep?


----------



## Shey

i think she fell asleep


----------



## shaerichelle

seems so time for me to go to bed good night


----------



## Shey

night shan i have to go too. have to get up at 7 and get jayden ready for daycare and take him and then go to my internship at the hospital. medical records so much fun. haha


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shae n shey lol. My stupid phne logged me off and woudnt let me bk on! But now im shatterd so gdnite my girlies. Sweet dreams and gud luck tomoro shae :hugs: x


----------



## Shey

night diane! sweet dreams. oh yummy rob pattinson!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Diane. I will email you in 13 hours:)

Sweet dreams.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning crazy chicks

Gah, woke up at 6:30 and couldn't go back to sleep. So unlike me!

Anyone still up?


----------



## Nessicle

Morning guys! 

How is everyone today?

Finally AF has left :wohoo:

I can pounce on my man tonight - we haven't had :sex: for a week!!! 

it's a shame I'm not ov'ing now lol there'd be plenty of swimmers! :rofl: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi everyone.. Congrats on af leaving ness.

my temp is 97.2 a temp dip and new for this month. This was normal last cycle


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey!

dos that mean AF is about to visit you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Or ovulation. But I really dont know lol


----------



## shaerichelle

after reviewing my chart there are high chances. AF was with me last time at 97.2


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope its good news then, Shannon :hugs:

Nessie, a whole week without BD! EEK lol. Glad the witch is gone..hope it's the last time in about 9 months that you'll see her!


----------



## shaerichelle

I think af is coming which is finr.. But we will see tomorrow. Have fibro pain badast two days. Usually an indicator. Thanks for the hugs.

ness.. I can barely handle two days lol


----------



## Loren

afternoon everyone :) u all ok? 

hope that temp gives u wat u want shan!!!!xx

oooooo hope u have a fun filled night tonight ness aha xx

afternoon brandy :) xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

2 days...try once a week if I'm lucky lol. GRR


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

'Ello Loren :D

I'm sitting here with builders doing their job in the other rooms...at least they're not breaking down today.just building walls !!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm feeling cramps.. I think I'm the only one excited for af..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I remember being excited for AF after the 6 month pause lol! I'm happy for you!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Go ness, have lots of fun tonight! Maybe get round to wearing that naughty nurse outfit! Shae, am hoping the witch visits u, fresh start and onto a fertile cycle! Brandy, glad the builders are now actually starting to actually build something! :wave: hi to anyone ive forgot! X


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hope its good news then, Shannon :hugs:
> 
> Nessie, a whole week without BD! EEK lol. Glad the witch is gone..hope it's the last time in about 9 months that you'll see her!

i know tell me about it lol! 

Was so exhausted last week I was in bed for about 9pm most nights and we just didnt have the energy to have sex lol, then of course AF comes for the weekend! 

I plan on getting that white pvc nurses outfit on tonight :rofl: I'm soooo horny lol 

Shan ha ha I bet you really are glad AF might be here - I told you I'd send her your way hun! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren :wave: ness and u other girls, u are nymphomaniacs! Lol x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha 

well hoping to get sex about 3 times this week then OH will have a nice fresh supply for ovulation next week - I also plan to put legs in air and not move for 30 mins to an hour after sex at ov time. 

I'm feeling much more relaxed not having to think about temping, I do have a feeling that this month it won't happen either - I had the same feeling last month and was right but think it's better for me not to get my hopes up as then there is less disappointment! Me and OH are going to book a holiday in a couple of weeks perhaps Turkey or Greece, the world cup is on so me and OH can't go away til it's finished :growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I'll admit I'm a nympho..

so I just wiped...no af tons of ewcm :wacko: brushed my teeth bleeding gums and just got out of shower lots of extra blood ..mm what a yummy taste :sick:


----------



## mommaof3

Morning ladies glad to see af has left you Nessie and on her way to Shannon hopefully this will be the last you will be just a naughty nurse next time you where it you can be the naughty knocked up nurse

DIANE when will you be TESTING lol

Brandy glad your actually getting something built and not destroyed


ok so all day sickness had hit me hard the past couple of days I never knew I could GAG so much and not actually puke not sure whats up with that im trying very hard this am to get my tummy settled only good thing is my nose is so stopped up I cant smell 


Shannon what was that you said was good for tummy upset


----------



## shaerichelle

ginger works awesome. Sorry you aren't feeling well. I think gagging is worse than barfing


----------



## mommaof3

Oh shannon I didnt know I could gag reading something but you just proved me wrong


----------



## mommaof3

ok where would i find ginger and how do you take it what about like ginger ale is that the same stuff


----------



## Nessicle

I love ginger ale when I have tummy bugs it's great for nausea


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, u didnt have to admit it, we all knew u where a nympho! :rofl: none of us girls could keep up with u and that randy teenager hubby of yours! Nicole, i will test again tomorrow 8dpo. Got watery diarrhoea again! Thats 4 days on the trot!


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, u should be able to buy fresh ginger in a supermarket x


----------



## shaerichelle

if your belly can handle ginger ale. I do it. Dh says lemon. Cut it and smell it lol. I had ginger candy. Took away naseau.


----------



## shaerichelle

someone named diane has got preggo symptoms! 

he doesn't want sex on detox. I told hime lets have sex when I get back he said no!


----------



## jelliebabie

haha shan, ur hubbys obviously dedicted to the cause :thumbup: looks like ur gona need to d.i.y the next few days! Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

I used lemon candy last time it helped will have to try and find that again and some ginger candy and ginger ale im gonna try it all


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm behaving.. Trying to stay of the diy train. Trying to give my body a break too. But I don't think he will last though the day. :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

nicole I would too. I found ginger candy in natural food section. If you can't find it I'll send you some and you send n you send me pregnancy test. :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I had diarhea(sp) for about a week i didnt know that was a symptom though


----------



## mommaof3

walk around the house NAKED shannon tell him your hot today and just cant stand to wear clothes lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

oh I will nicole lol I do it often actually he can't resist. Lol hope he doesn't try to play foosball while I am gone


----------



## mommaof3

lmao yes he might find it hard to play


----------



## mommaof3

so I dont think my ob plans to do a scan till 20 weeks would it be wrong to tell a little fib maybe say i only spotted in jan and feel farther along then I am to get him to do a dateing scan


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. He didn't have to get into his dresser. Okay at my appt. Be done in 1.5 hrs


----------



## mommaof3

ok good luck hopefully you get some answers and good news


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck at ur appointment shae. Nicole, when did u have diarrhoea? It can be a symptom due to hormones. And go for it, i wud lie too! 20wks is rediculas! X


----------



## mommaof3

yeah lol I dont think I can wait that long id get to worried i go back the 29th so will talk to him then I was trying to remember I think it was probably the week after ov because I know it had just started to go away when I tested


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh nicole, i have hope! Haha. I will test everyday frm tomorrow till i get af or bfp. Or maybe every 2nd day? What dya think? Hows wee baba treating u anyway? X


----------



## mommaof3

pretty good other then giving my tummy a time lol id probably do ever other day unless you get a faint line i tested on a sunday and nothing then got a faint line on monday night


----------



## mommaof3

Sounds really good Diane now if we could just get some bleeding gums lol got everything crossed for you


----------



## jelliebabie

i had bleeding gums last month! Does that count? Lol. Where u 12dpo when u got ur + nicole? X


----------



## mommaof3

yes right around there


----------



## shaerichelle

I thought you had bleeding gums this time diane?

appt went well. I'll be home soon and typw on computer. She thinks I ovulated


----------



## shaerichelle

I thought you had bleeding gums this time diane?

appt went well. I'll be home soon and typw on computer. She thinks I ovulated


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies how are we all doing this afternoon? diane i cant wait for you to test am so excited :happydance: woooo xxx


----------



## Loren

hi kirstie i'm fine thanx :) u? have u tested again snce last week?xx


----------



## Wantabean

i was just looking at my calander and i am roughly 9dpo :shrug: seem to be missing days lol xx


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab ladies ive gotta clean glad things went well shannon wantabean when are you gonna test again i think you and Diane should test on the same day lol


----------



## Wantabean

gona test tomorrow i think. dnt want to do it too early lol you getting ready to ov loren? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

i feel a bit blah loren. have really stuffy nose and a bad headache. i am working behind the bar tonight but really dont have the energy. xxx


----------



## Wantabean

need to get ready for work be back later tonight xxx


----------



## Loren

yup ready as i'll ever be lol.does my head in to think i only BD'd CD10 and CD13 the month i concieved!!!!and now its like we need to do it incase we miss outevery so often incase we miss the egg, coz OV could have been thrown due to MC!!!awww i hope u feel better soon kirstie plus they sound like symptoms aswel :D so good signs sweety.hope u have a good night in work huni xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello all just passing through... the :witch: has gotten me hard and with a vengence.. very bad cramps, bright red blood and got a nice patch of blahh um clot stuff to welcome me this afternoon :sick: I'm so grossed out...

Sorry to hear Nessie that the witch showed up at your door too :( Now that its over you can start working on April... I told you I saw bunnies... lol
April is your month hun... :dust: :dust:

I hear there is some testing happening tomorrow... How exciting... I can't wait to hear some good news... Diane and wannabean... :dust: :dust:

Sorry to hear your not feeling well Nicole, ahh the joys of pregnancy :hugs:

Shannon, I'm jealous.. Ms. Sex machine... I WISH I could get it period... it would be nice to get it on a more than regular basis... hehehe Keep that chin up hun.. I know your time is just around the corner...

Loren I'm crossing my fingers for ya... catch that eggie.. :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim Oh I would like AF or to have ovulated.

So the doctor is knowledgeable.. checked me and said I had ovarian cyst and she gave me a remedy that will help that. The remedy is a constitutional rememdy It may help just the ovary or my whole body. I will get my progestrone checked either after I have AF or a possible pos test next week. You can only get it checked depending on where you are in your cycle.I go back April 2nd and she will give me a diet and exercise plan and get me on trackk.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi guys sorry I havent been on much today - work has been manic, I've got a banging headache, so much for not getting stressed this cycle! Hard not to with my job though ugh! 

Thanks Kim! Hoping this is the month for me as well as my girls on here waiting for a bfp! 

OMG diane sounds sooo promising fo ryou babe!! 

I'm in the wars today - got an infection in my thumb which is killing, headache, ulcer up on the roof of my mouth that i accidentally scratched with a nacho yesterday -yowzer it hurt! 

Plus the kittens have been really naughty - Mark phoned me to tell me that they'd knocked the large glass vase off of the window ledge today while we've been at work and it's smashed!

It wasnt expensive only £15 from Ikea but I'm not happy!! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness :hugs: SOunds like a rough one so far! I hope it gets better...


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks sweetie just having one of those shitty days! 

Can't wait to go home and have a cuddle with Mark! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I understand that I think I am just gonna go to sleep for a bit.


----------



## Nessicle

You go sleep honey I can't fault you! That's what I would be doing if I could lol - I hate working :growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I am just laying here...


----------



## jelliebabie

when does she think you ovd shan? Glad uv had a diagnosis. What did she do to examine u? Nessie sorry ur havin a shit day! Am sure the kittys are just preparing u for when u have a toddler in the house! Hi kim! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves xo

Finally home..another looooooong day. House is still a dusty mess..but I can't be bothered with cleaning. I'm too exhausted. Managed to still make it to gym AND walk the dog today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to spend an hr with DD before she goes to bed. She's feeling down..some girls are school are being mean to her :( Grrrrr.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane. Ovd same day as you. I am so exhausted. She did a pelvic exam..


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy girls are just mean


----------



## Loren

oooo jst a reminder diane 9pm tonight channel 4 "one born every minute" is on!!!!!! i'm sorry to hear ur little girl is having a hard time brandy i understand how she feels, girls r so mean!!!!!!hope shes ok!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks loren x


----------



## Nixilix

Love one born every minute! Scares the crap outta me also !


----------



## Loren

ya welcum diane. anooo rachel lol but i cant wait to be in that situation!!!!ino i'll think different wen i am eventualy in labour haha but for the minute i canny wait for that day!!!!my mates think i'm nuts but oh wel!!!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

quiet shh don't scare everyone away..lol


----------



## Shey

aloha ladies! haha


----------



## calliebaby

Hi :hi:


----------



## Shey

how's it going Callie?


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty good. I am on a little break and then back to work in about 45 minutes. You?


----------



## Shey

Im at school. I have class tonight from 5:30pm til 8:00pm. blah this class is so boring. its pathophysiology and all my teacher does is talk bs and always mentioning sperm and sex


----------



## calliebaby

Anything useful?


----------



## Nessicle

evening all!!! 

just laid in bed watching 'one born every minute' and on my laptop. Me and OH have had a right day lol what with kittens breaking the vase, then going shopping and dropping gluten free dry spaghetti all over the damn floor :rofl: I burst out laughing it was either that or cry ha ha 

had a lovely warm bath! noticed my boobs are soooo veiny atm! They're like blue thread veins and then two very large green veins going through the top, was having a good ol' look tonight so I'll know if anything changes this month! 

Is everyone ok?x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey:wave: hi callie:wave: how u gals? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls sitting here taking a 5 minute break. My temp went down 1 degree.. weird..

How are you gals?


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty good. I have to leave shortly though. Maybe af is coming Shannon. Mine drops like that when she is on her way.


----------



## shaerichelle

She is due the 21st. So we shall see.


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe she comes sooner than that and your cycles will start to regulate.


----------



## shaerichelle

Shes always been on the 21st lol for over 2 years. I hope she does


----------



## molly85

hey all been soo busy just back from work oH has been very useful. 

How is every1? I just got some blood streaks in CM


----------



## shaerichelle

hey jo:) I have never had that.. Did you google it? 

I'm going shopping with dh:)


----------



## molly85

Ohhh shopping.
THe blood streaked CM nope didn't google


----------



## shaerichelle

shopping for our trip


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shany babe. Forgot to answer ur question, no bleeding gums this month, that was last month but i had a nosebleed this time. Hi jo! Did u watch 1 born every minute? X


----------



## molly85

i was at work i recorded it.
cld be ovu lation bleed otherwise pass


----------



## jelliebabie

where is everyone? :cry: all alone!


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls. Why is it so quiet.. Someone needs to do testing or something I will be mon the 22nd..:)


----------



## jelliebabie

im here babe. Did an opk tonite. No smiley. Do u knw hw many dpo they can pick up hcg? X


----------



## shaerichelle

go in the ttc after a loss thread they have a thread in there. It picked my hcg up last time close to my pos. I just ate my second dinner. Have cramps and feel tightness in my stomach all day.. Out with dh bbiab like a hour


----------



## jelliebabie

fxd for u sweetheart. Hope u have ovd and are just waitin 4 ur bfp! :hugs: have fun shopping x


----------



## Shey

hey girls, sorry was in my boring ass pathophysiology class. can someone please tell me what does sex have to do with diabetes? seriously my teacher is a perv he talks alot about sperm and sex and he's a doctor. wtf?


----------



## Wantabean

hi all. 
diane any more symptoms? 
shan i really hope you get a :bfp: 
jo could you maybe be pg and its implantation bleed? 
ness sorry your having a bad time! my pup is always breaking my stuff, only mine never garrys lol
xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hey shey :wave:


----------



## Shey

hey wantabean! how's it going?


----------



## Wantabean

not to bad. absolutely shattered but am good. how was your class? xxx


----------



## calliebaby

What's wrong?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie, whats wrong with what hun? Hi shey! Hey kirstie! Had some crampin and twinges but that cud have something to do with having the runs kol. What bout u? U testing tomoro? X


----------



## Shey

my class was boring i wanted to sleep


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> not to bad. absolutely shattered but am good. how was your class? xxx

I was wondering why you are "shattered"?:hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey diane :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shey, he does sound kinda creepy, but i bet u could teach him a thing or two bout sperm frm being on this site! Lol x


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Diane!!!
I am hoping that I am ovulating today. I have had a headache all day on and off and slight cramps left and right side (should be righty's turn to O). Let's hope my temp rises a lot tomorrow and stays that way!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

i bet i could diane!
ugh my throat has been hurting again since yesterday. ouch! hurts to talk. :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo callie! The big o! Hope uv had plenty of :sex: and caught ur eggie, or eggies! Lol. :hugs: shey, hope ur feeling beta soon babe! Ok am off to bed now as its nearly 2am here. Gdnight girlies. Goodnite shany babe wherever u are :hugs: x


----------



## Shey

Thanks Diane, G'Night!


----------



## calliebaby

Night Diane!!!


----------



## Shey

hey callie you gotta check this out. I was like omg 
Cherry Bomb


----------



## Wantabean

i am ment to be working but if i can get some1 to cover for me then i will be testing wont have time otherwise. just getting waves of nausea. still got sore bbs and am majorly bloated. my teeth are sore today and have really stuffy nose. getting really nervous. search for kirstie wallace on bebo xxx


----------



## calliebaby

She looks so grown up now....and tall!!! Looks like a good movie.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane looks like I missed you:cry: Sent you an email..

so what does it mean when you eat 2 dinners


----------



## Shey

yea. i just don't like kristen stewart


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shannon!!!
Shey- Kristin seems really blah. I don't watch the twilight movies though so I don't know how she is as an actress.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh Dh wants me to go to bed. Goodnight ladies. I am so not tired!


----------



## calliebaby

Have fun Shan!!!:haha:


----------



## Wantabean

calliebaby said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> not to bad. absolutely shattered but am good. how was your class? xxx
> 
> I was wondering why you are "shattered"?:hugs:Click to expand...

hey sorry been tired all day then had to bartend at ceilidh lol hoping it is early pregnancy that is making me this tired though lol


----------



## Wantabean

callie get:sex: then !! hope you catch your eggy :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Have to wait for hubby to get home. We have been bd'ing every other day since cd9 and will continue to do so until O is confirmed.


----------



## calliebaby

Kirstie- I hope that it is pregnancy that is making you so tired too.:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

How is everyone today?! 

I had to go food shopping last night and then bath and :sex: so only managed to pop on briefly! 

I'm getting a bit of a stinky cold! Feel really shattered and my head hurts boo!! Thankfully got a week before I'm due to ovulate so hopefully will pass before then! 

Had :sex: last night so plan to bd also a couple more times this week then CD9, CD11, CD13, CD14, CD15, CD17 - do you think that will be ok? Not too much bd'ing before my fertile days are due so I can have some quality sperm! 

Will start opk's on CD10 - usually do them about 3 times a day just to make sure I'm not missing the surge!

Hope you gals waiting on you bfp are baking some lovely little buns in your ovens!

Anyone else waiting to ov or just me at the mo? 

x


----------



## Nixilix

Me me me should o this weekend!! Yay!! 

Morning everyone!! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo Rachel!! well I'm only 3 days behind you so woo!! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

morning girls! Look how quick time goes by! U 2 are getin ready to ov, feels like only yesterday that u where symptom spotting! I hope u both get ur bfp this cycle! Babydust to u ness! :dust: and to you rachel :dust: and cant forget u callie :dust: x


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and how could i forget you loren! :dust: :dust: x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Diane!! I know it soon comes round! :hugs:

How are you feeling today? Any new symptoms?x


----------



## Nixilix

Think I'm gonna do cd9 cd11 cd13 cd15 and if I get pos opk do it one of the other days! Cannie wait!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what I'm doing Rach - I get my +opk's on CD14 so will defo bd that day then miss out CD16 and one last 'shot' on CD17 - it's called the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) lol even though that's what we're all trying to do :haha: 

It increases your chances to 40% rather than 20% or something like that...?!


----------



## jelliebabie

love ur photo ness! Marks a lil cutie! No other symptoms feeling rather normal today apart frm a blockd nose! 8dpo. Did an opk, stil neg on that. Will do a hpt on thursday. 9dpo then again on saturday 11dpo. My lutual phase is 11 or 12 days so if af doesnt come before monday then i will be excitd but just feel like im out again this month! X


----------



## jelliebabie

what i dont understand about the sperm meets egg plan is it promotes :sex: after ovulation but u cant get pg frm sex after ovulation?? X


----------



## Nixilix

Ooh baby dust to everyone! So who is in the dreaded tww and who has tests for us all to inspect?? Xx


----------



## Nixilix

I think I'll ov on cd12/13 as having 14lp on 26/27 cycle. Diane, I'm sonexcited for you testing!!


----------



## shaerichelle

morning girls. Dh told me that my body smells more metallic and my breath too :wacko:

I'm having more ovary pain this morning. Ugh


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> love ur photo ness! Marks a lil cutie! No other symptoms feeling rather normal today apart frm a blockd nose! 8dpo. Did an opk, stil neg on that. Will do a hpt on thursday. 9dpo then again on saturday 11dpo. My lutual phase is 11 or 12 days so if af doesnt come before monday then i will be excitd but just feel like im out again this month! X

thank you sweetie! I think he's a cutie too he he! :flower:

blocked nose is a good sign babe! I'm really rooting for that bfp for you - perphaps lack of symtoms is a really good sign cos so many women say they have tons of symptoms and they get AF then they don't have much symptoms and get their bfp!

Re SMEP - I think the emphasis is on the every other day :sex: leading up to ovulation and then :sex: on the day before your usual ov date, sex on the actual day you get your +opk then sex the day after. So that the sperm has a day in between to refresh 

Rather than going at it like rabbits every single day up to ov then doing every day round ov and twice on actual ov day like me ha ha 

x


----------



## jelliebabie

aw thanks rachel. Am not so excited to test babe, cos i knw the disappointment those bfns bring! But oh well i suppose u never knw! At least 2 of us girls must get a bfp this cycle! Who will it be? Me? U rach? Kirstie? Ness? Shae? Callie? Loren? Jo? Wish we could all get it this month! Then we could all move over to 1rt tri! Ive got a feeling that all u girlies will be getin ur bfp before me! X


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> morning girls. Dh told me that my body smells more metallic and my breath too :wacko:
> 
> I'm having more ovary pain this morning. Ugh

isnt that sign of pregnancy though?!! :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> aw thanks rachel. Am not so excited to test babe, cos i knw the disappointment those bfns bring! But oh well i suppose u never knw! At least 2 of us girls must get a bfp this cycle! Who will it be? Me? U rach? Kirstie? Ness? Shae? Callie? Loren? Jo? Wish we could all get it this month! Then we could all move over to 1rt tri! Ive got a feeling that all u girlies will be getin ur bfp before me! X

:nope: you never know Diane - depends how fertile we are babe! I feel like I'm not gonna conceive for a while yet. I don't hold out much hope for this cycle - I don't feel pessimistic or optimistic, just sorta numb about it. It was exciting first cycle, it's boring now lol goodness knows how those ladies feel after more months! But suppose you have to keep going hey?!x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness. Thanks for the pma. I think its better to convince urself ur not pg, then if u are theres a huge bonus lol. Hi shany babe :wave: metalic scentd eh? Senthil must have been sniffing u real close :rofl: ooh more ovary pain. Cud be a symptom! Woohoo for the symptom spotting! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah defo is a huge bonus if the bfp transpires! I'm a really impatient person so this wait is teaching me something! 

Maybe God is teaching me to be patient....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi everyone xo

Shan, metallic is good :)

Diane, blocked nose is a great sign! I def had that..and I was positive that I was out that month.

Nessie, you're trying the SMEP? Sounds good..I know it's been very successful!

AFM - I'm still surrounded by builders and electricians lol. At least they are building today and not breaking so I'm not inhaling a crapload of dust. DH is taking a nap amongst all this..I can't believe it. But he was up till 4:30 this morning playing his Poker to pay for all this commotion!

I know I'm nuts now..I got up at 4 am this morn to make pancakes due to a craving. Then got up again at 7 to be sick lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

well they could be symptoms. I'm just gonna say I'm 8 dpo the temp iss the only thing saying no is the temp.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi everyone xo
> 
> Shan, metallic is good :)
> 
> Diane, blocked nose is a great sign! I def had that..and I was positive that I was out that month.
> 
> Nessie, you're trying the SMEP? Sounds good..I know it's been very successful!
> 
> AFM - I'm still surrounded by builders and electricians lol. At least they are building today and not breaking so I'm not inhaling a crapload of dust. DH is taking a nap amongst all this..I can't believe it. But he was up till 4:30 this morning playing his Poker to pay for all this commotion!
> 
> I know I'm nuts now..I got up at 4 am this morn to make pancakes due to a craving. Then got up again at 7 to be sick lol.


Hi honey! yeah i may as well give it a shot hey?! nothing to lose! 

Mmmmm pancakes could just eat those! I had some boring chicken and veg soup for lunch it was crap! 

Sorry you were sick :haha: 

My OH plays the free poker on facebook he drives me mad with it! 

x


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy. Sound like you are eating for 3 lately. Whens all the building going to end?

diane babe you have symptoms galore and they seem t be uncommon ones.

ness I hope the smep works. I might try that

rachel do you use opk it could help feed your addiction..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Poker has always driven me mad lol...but it pays the bills, so I can't complain too much. And keeps me from having to work.. I am soooo lucky. 

I should really start studying my next book so that I can still fly to my next test and won't be all hugely pregnant..hopefully in 2nd tri I'll be able to focus on it. The building should be done by then too. Fx'd

Eww food sounds gross right now..my stomach is turning lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> brandy. Sound like you are eating for 3 lately. Whens all the building going to end?
> 
> diane babe you have symptoms galore and they seem t be uncommon ones.
> 
> ness I hope the smep works. I might try that
> 
> rachel do you use opk it could help feed your addiction..

I'm not eating for 3!!!! lol.

I can barely keep enough for 1 down. Ughhhh.

Not complaining though. I know how lucky I am. And I believe my body will use the nutrients it has available to make bubs nice n healthy. That's what we're designed for.


----------



## shaerichelle

well you will find out march 24 right? Lol

I ate two dinner last night. .and two lunches a few days ago. I'm eating for just me lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep will know officially in a week! lol

Can't wait. I'm so nervous/excited.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to try to get a nap in. Later beauties xo


----------



## jelliebabie

haha shan. And ur wondering why ur creeping up dress sizes! Lol. Brandy sorry u where sick huni. Ooh how we are all looking 4ward to that! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I would be excited too enjoy your nap. I'm gonna shower


----------



## shaerichelle

sticking my tongue out at you Diane. Lol when we get into the new place I'm gonna exercise and probably start running. I want to get back to 125 lbs or less.. 

I woke up starving this am lol


----------



## Nessicle

I'm always starving Shan lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, i eat like a piggy all the time! Lol, ive got serious weight to lose! Haha. Ooh i just got a little dizzy feeling in my head there! And i was sitting down! Only lasted a couple of reconds though so wont put it down to another symptom lol x


----------



## mommaof3

Morning Ladies Diane I did the dizzy head thingy also I thought I had a slight ear infection from a nasty cold I had at the end of Jan NOPE lol

Ok so Im dead with a head cold and couldnt sleep last night it was like 2 am and I was watching I didnt know i was pregnant this one lady was told at 19 she couldnt have kids and her periods were always messed up she would go months with just light spotting before she would have an actual heavy period well anyway she kept haveing terrible lower back pain she went to the er twice they gave her pain meds said it was muscle realted anyway after about 2 weeks she thought she was constipated used an enema and had her baby girl on the toilet how messed up is that


----------



## Nessicle

I had that too Diane the dizzy spells while sitting! Weird eh?! 

Gosh girls I'm putting some right weight on! Before I met Mark all I could concentrate on was my weight I was constantly ill so my weight was always below 8 1/2 stone (I'm 5'2" so healthy weight for me) but I got so ill I got really slim - too slim, then I got a bit scarily obsessive with it. 

Since I met Mark obviously been content and eating properly, my weight is just over 9st which obviuosly is still within a healthy range but it's the biggest I've ever been and I feel huge lol I don't eat excessively but I eat more than I did before. 

My thinking is that I need to make sure I'm getting all my nutrients from meat, veg etc rather than focussing on being really slim! I'm just scared I will get bigger than I am or I'll look like a fat hobbit lol


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Morning Ladies Diane I did the dizzy head thingy also I thought I had a slight ear infection from a nasty cold I had at the end of Jan NOPE lol
> 
> Ok so Im dead with a head cold and couldnt sleep last night it was like 2 am and I was watching I didnt know i was pregnant this one lady was told at 19 she couldnt have kids and her periods were always messed up she would go months with just light spotting before she would have an actual heavy period well anyway she kept haveing terrible lower back pain she went to the er twice they gave her pain meds said it was muscle realted anyway after about 2 weeks she thought she was constipated used an enema and had her baby girl on the toilet how messed up is that

OMG that's crazy!!

1 - what shit docs lol 2 - what about sore bb's,veiny etc????


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe its a symptom lol So add it! Ha we all need to lose weight at some point in our life.

That is messed up Nicole. I hope you feel better. If you have congestion some turmeric and honey will help cure that! I know lots of natural things lol,.. Hopefully Ill have something for everything while I am preggo.

I wont be on much for most of the day :cry: Got a hair appt accupuncture appt and need to shop for some clothes couldnt find anything last night!


----------



## mommaof3

well I guess being pregnant and not knowing is not as uncommon as you would think the one lady was even testing and got nothing but bfn for about 4 months so she just figured all the symptoms she was haveing were stress related she was haveing light spotting off and on through the whole pregnancy one lady even had twins imagine not knowing your pregnant go to the er for severe pain find out your not only haveing one baby but two lol id have hit the floor


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon hunny you just need to write me a book I forget what you tell me then can never go back and find it again have fun getting your hair done and shopping ahh maybe thats what I need a little me time lol 


Ness dont worry about putting on a little weight and eating better is good your bean will thank you for it when he goes in for that long nine month snuggle


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, twins. I would do more than hit the floor.!!!

I am going to have lots of fun. My olod hairstylist wont listen to me and shes 50.00 a cut! Time to get someone else

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/158884-common-symptoms-detect-early-pregnancy.html

Check out that thread :) Especially DIANE.


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh. Did u have any more symptoms nicole? Hope im following in your footsteps! Have a nice day shae. And ness dnt worry bout ur weight babe! Being healthy is the most important! X


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shany babe :hugs: im gona check it out just now! X


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls! I'm always saying to Mark "do you think I've put loadsa weight on?" he keeps telling me not at all but that I should go to the gym to feel better. I HATE the gym though, I can't bear it - plus cos of my coeliac my muscles are weak and I get faint and dizzy within about 15 mins of exercising, have compromised and said we're gonna go swimming instead!


----------



## mommaof3

well alot of them I didnt think were symptoms or chalked them up to something else had diarhea,dizzy weird feeling like being off balance when sitting bleeding gums I had some cramping in my legs and my lower hip back area no extra cm or anything like that my bbs were a little sore but that can be an af sign for me and I usually get a nasty headache before af I got a headache off and on but nothing like usual I really jsut thought I was gonna have a good af that month since the month before I had tons of symptoms and af was terrible but almost all my signs the month before were just normal af symptoms but it sounds good for you Diane got everything crossed for you hunny


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello hello

I just had some hake n chips...soooooo good. I'm so full. And IM NOT NAUSEATED!!!!!! YAY!!!

lol

Ooh dizzy spells for you 2..very good signs. I had a few of those while sitting


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks so much nicole! :hugs: and u had that too Brandy! Cool! Glad u enjoyd ur fish n chips without feeling sick! X


----------



## shaerichelle

getting accu now.. Also no herbs again today ughh .. Bbiab


----------



## jelliebabie

aw shan. Make sure u ask her why no herbs! Ok girls, i could be imagining things, BUT i think my aerolas are getting darker! Theyre usually pink but now have a light brown tinge to them! Eek. Am sure i would have noticed before if this was normal as i check them regularly! X


----------



## jelliebabie

have no pain in bbs at all tho x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No pain doesn't mean no baby though :D Fx'd for you Diane!

Gah I hate when I want to spend time online and DH finds 3043924832908 other things for me to do. *gripe*


----------



## shaerichelle

Men! Brandy, tell him to move it. I just got home from accupuncture feel like I am gonna pass out Senthil wants this and that ugh.

Diane you sound preggo to me. and 2 more weeks of accupuncture and I might just give up.


----------



## shaerichelle

I got this from accupuncture today. She said I have major stagnation in that area.. ugh. Right now it doesnt hurt but I am sure it will.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







back.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

My nose feels weird...

Diane list your symptoms:)


----------



## jelliebabie

omg shannon! That looks extremely painful! Ok i WILL list my symptoms but on paper it looks good and im always doubtful towards myself so its probably my body trying to trick me!


----------



## jelliebabie

so here goes, cramping and twinges off n on, now and again. 1 nosebleed. Lil dizzy 2 times while sitting. Diarrhoea for 4days. Pink aerolas goin a lil browny. Ok, i AM going crazy girls lol. X


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and blockd nose but that aint unusual for me! Haha x


----------



## Aislinn

Oh my Shannon... That looks bad... How will that help you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane girl those are all symptoms and very good ones.. How about are your aerolas veiny?? any extra gas? My bbs didnt hurt until like 12 dpo and my nips were the worse.

Aislinn its supposed to make the stagnation of blood flow..

me on the hand I am not sure I am hurtting in my shoulder.. DH said it was like this once before. But not nearly as bad before.

For me.. headaches..diaherra for two days. Extrreme exhaustion, boob leakage:wacko:, feel very hot, eating alot more and hungry but I am also having EWCM right now lol and ovulation pain :rofl: I hate my body and I want help now. No af and I test for a few days and negative I am gonna take matters into my own hands!

Oh and nose issues on and off. weird stuff.


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe u have fab pg symptoms too! I wana knw whats goin on with ur body! Are u pg? Oving? Arggh. Ur bodies driving me crazy i can only imagine how u feel. Thanks for being there for me :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

evening my lovelies! 

Oooh Diane you're up the duff girl!! 

Shan saw those marks on your back yowzer looks painful!

Just had a bath - having a down day about ttc, I know I'll be fine tomorrow and I know we all feel like it's never gonna happen, so glad I'm not alone in this! OH's are great but they dont understand what we go through really!

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree shany, whats on ur back looks like torture! But dont knw anything about accupuncture so it cud be normal? Im sure callie can tell us x


----------



## shaerichelle

I know Diane. I have no idea. I dont know what it is. I went to the loo and well I ran. Thought af was coming... so I sat down and there was so much cm. This is like right before my BFP last time. UGh. Its frustrating me ](*,)

Mine are some normal symptoms for me. Not this heat and sweating though!

Ness and Diane - it is. It hurts to move and the sweat is stinging..:cry:

I am talking with callie via text right now

I dont think the accupunctrist is sure about my body so she is not giving me herbs and trying other things. I think she is afraid about the herbs. I just want an answer.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and a pulling tightness in my right side so bad yesterday I needed to stretch so many different ways ..


----------



## Nessicle

This is so weird Shan - I'm frustrated never mind you!! 

Gosh I hope they get to the bottom of this for you! Either AF or BFP come on body!!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Ness me too. :hugs: I hope I get a smiley I am gonna try again and see. I hope its a bfp I am done with this crap

:hugs2: Diane you are welcome babe always here for you:) :friends:


----------



## Nessicle

i know honey I bet you will be gladd to have an answer either way!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes. this is the most cm I have had all month. So either I am possibly oving or bfp. I dont think I will have AF. usually I have no cm.


----------



## Nixilix

Poor Shan this must be torture. Xx

ness chin up love, it'll happen. It's gotta with all your efforts 

Diane is knocked up! 

Hey eberyone else! I've just been to bingo! Ha, didn't win but that because I'm getting a bfp instead this month so it's ok :) and I just peed on an opk because I'm a junkie!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear here come the double posts!


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Rachel the poas junkie! You should put that in your sig. So should we play bfp bingo? lol Yes I feel tortured! Alot. 

Ness babe you will get that BFP damn it!


----------



## jelliebabie

thats why i didnt wana list my symptoms lol cos in black n white it looks good but im probably not! Haha. But for some reason im feeling happily content today. Cant wait till rach and ness go and catch those eggies! Its nearly ov time girls! Shae babe, i hope ur pg! Ur symptoms are so gud! :hugs: to u all. Your such gud friends x


----------



## shaerichelle

Its almost Ov time for Callie too. :wohoo: eggie time and almost hpt time! Good thing Nicole isnt here pressuring me I might be attempted. They sound good, but like you I am nervous and I think I am probably not lol... Cause I just feel that way. Yours sound good too. When are you testing? I am about ready to fall asleep its 6:30pm! Woah.

Yes everyone is such good friends :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

such a lovely bunch of girls on here. Wish i could meet u all! What a laugh we would all have if we met up! Haha. And shan, testing tomorrow. U? Did an opk tonight and no smilie but dnt think they are as sensitive as hpts at picking up hcg! Or at least im convincing myself that! Haha! X


----------



## shaerichelle

No smile for me today either. I am gonna do a regular opk later see how dark the lines are... Sick of this weird taste and dry mouth ugh.

I will meet you someday .... I know it.

To bad we all didnt live closer!

Testing the 22nd.


----------



## jelliebabie

do u have hpts in the house shannon? If u have u have great willpower! Im gona buy some 2mro, test tomoro 9dpo then sat 11dpo then 12dpo. My luteul phase is usually only 11 or 12 days so af should be here monday latest x


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont. I am buying some frer for NYC. I have tons of opk though.

I just discovered last time I was this exhuasted I was preggo around the same dpo. :wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

just thought Id stop in and say hi I feel miserable today and to top it all off I ate to many rolls and got my stomach all icky again UGHHH 

Diane im ordering you to produce a BFP tomorrow lol 

Shannon Im just oredering your body to do something one way or the other enough with the confusion lol


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies dh and bil have the lo outside so im gonna go plop by big butt on the couch and rest for a bit if I dont make it back on ill see ya ll in the am 


shannon text me if ya want I think my phone will come in on the couch lol


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good rest nicole! Did u order ur body to give u a bfp? If so it mite work with mine! Lol. Anythings worth a try! 9dpo so itll be early but i will give it a go even if just to satisfy ur poas addiction! Lol x shae u defo sound preggo babe, i just wish ur temp showd it so i could start celebrating for u! Still got my fxd 4 u babe! X :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks. You sound preggo more than me.

I am so mad at DH trying to hold back tears. He went to go buy boxes sp we can move. I told him to move faster earlier...he said nope they are open late. Guess what no boxes. They were closed. and this is the last day we can back before we go to NYC together. Ugh I am so mad. Men.


----------



## jelliebabie

when are u going to nyc shae? Wheres shey and jo 2nite? And callie? X


----------



## shaerichelle

okay its so quiet in here


----------



## shaerichelle

everyone is gone!

I am leaving friday at 1:00pm

I am so exhusted I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## jelliebabie

get a good rest shae babe :hugs: ur body needs it x am gona go to bed too. Havent checkd my emails yet. Will do x


----------



## shaerichelle

Check them Missy. Good Night babe. I think I am going to lay down and rest. Will be on tomorrow. Hugs. Email me a picture of your test:)


----------



## jelliebabie

haha. I will email u a pic if there even a sniff of a line. Lol. Goodnight babe :hugs: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Good night babre :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey, hey shan, why u feeling bitchy? X


----------



## shaerichelle

In pain again. Im going to the emergency room or as you all call it the A & E tomorrow before I go to NYC. I cant take it anymore...

Love Ya Diane babe. G night.


----------



## Shey

Hey Diane

Aww Shannon i hope you feel better and have a safe trip to NYC.


----------



## jelliebabie

oops double post


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no shany! U poor wee lamb!! I hope ur ok! :hugs: im feeling strangely positive this month! Having more dizzy feelings and had a lil blood when i brushed my teeth! If im not pregnant this month i promise not to symptom spot ever again! X


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Diane.:hi: No ovulation yesterday or today yet, but I average usually between cd18and cd24 anyways. Hopefully by cd18. I hate all the waiting. All we ever do is wait. We wait to get out period, we wait to ovulate, we wait to test, we wait to have the baby, we wait for them to grow up and move out. Ughh.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol callie! When u put it like that it doesnt seem such a fantastic idea after all! Lol, joking. Hope u ov soon callie so u can get a rest from :sex: hope u catch the eggie! :dust: x


----------



## calliebaby

I know, right? TTC is much more exhausting than I thought it would be. Bd'ing like this is hard work. I don't know how Shan does it!!! :haha: Hopefully just a few more days and then my lady bits and his man bits can have a little break.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol callie! I dont knw how shan does it either! Shes a self confessed nymph! Lol. Hope the big o is very soon callie! I knw how tiring all the bding is! I havent done it again since ovulation! X


----------



## calliebaby

Your temps are looking really good Diane. It looks like possible implantation dip on 6dpo. So excited for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Callie and Diane..how are you ladies?

Diane, you're so pregnant!

Callie, hope that eggy is getting ready to pop.

You're so right about always waiting. Tick tock. lol


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Diane is up the duff :wohoo: Can't wait to see those two lovely lines for you babe!!! 

Brandy - how's the sicky feelings today? feeling a little better?

Nicole - hope you're feeling a bit better hun! 

Rachel - we will catch an eggy this month! Me and OH bd'd on Tuesday night so will bd again tonight then Saturday then Tuesday CD11, CD13 14 and 15 and CD17 hoping that at least one of those shots will help especially as we haven't been at it like crazy this week like we were last cycle! woo it's soon come round! 

Callie hope you're ov is here today! :sex: lady and catch that eggy!

Shan - hope you are ok babe, did you go to the ER? I'm worried about you! 

xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aw thanks for ur pma girls! I hope ur right! :hugs: x will do a test later today. Fxd. Hows u 2 today? X


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe. Im worried about u too! How are u today? :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah good ta hun! Just glad it's nearly friday! 3 days til I start my opk's woo!! 

x


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo! Just 3days already! Thats incredible! Am sure you will have lots of fun! :wink:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha sure OH will be in for some fun :haha: xx


----------



## Loren

elooooooo sorry wasnt on yesterday busy day!!!!yay 1DPO today :D but in the 2WW  lol.how r u diane n ness??xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

morning girls. Def going to the er. After I get my fibro to call down. Have pain around my uterus. Ugh I'm constipated past few days. Dh said my bbs are huge.

diane babe where is that test. You sound so preggo.

good morning ness n rachel


----------



## Loren

morning shan xx


----------



## shaerichelle

1 dpo already .. Hope you get the bfp


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning (afternoon) ladies.

Shan, yikes :( hope you get some answers..

Diane, you're so pregnant. :D

Nessie, I'm jealous of all the fun you'll be having lol.

'Ello Loren! 1 dpo..yay! Any symptoms yet? :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

morning girlies. Just waiting for test to dry. Tryin not to peek at it! Lol. 2nd morning pee tho, cudnt wait 4hrs lol x


----------



## Loren

thank u shan i hope u do to!!!!xxxx

not yet brandy haha but i'll be sure to fill u in wen and if i do!!!!haha xxxx

oooooooooo excitement diane!!!!xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girls, so, bfn! Oh well only 9dpo, so no dissapointment yet. These tests are 15mui! Gona do another in 4hrs as did a pee less than an hour before this one! :hugs: sorry ur in so much pain shannon x


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo loren! 1dpo! :happydance: hope uve caught the eggie babe x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah 9 dpo is sooo early! It's so hard to hold pee for 4 hrs when you're really trying to lol.


----------



## Nessicle

good girl diane yep it's still mega early so loadsa time for that bfp to develop!! 

Loren I don't even you in the 2ww!! 

Shan hope you get some answers - OMG can you imagine if they do another blood test and you're pregnant!! That would be amazing! 

Let us know what happens!


----------



## jelliebabie

haha brandy, i think i COULD hold my pee for 4hrs i was just too impatient to test lol. Hows the building work going? I wonder if kirstie has tested again yet. She is 10dpo x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

If she hasn't, someone needs to make her!

Building is going well..they're out there now doing their thing. Building today instead of breaking :D YAY!


----------



## shaerichelle

diane my lines came up after holding 3 hrs and third urine. Trying to relax a little and then go. It's real bad on left ovary.

ness I would be happy and pissed. All my pants are tight and I'm freaking out. I haven't been this big in 3 years


----------



## Nessicle

If it's not pregnancy do you think it could be something like PCOS??

I'm gonna make Nicole have a panic attack but I won't be testing this month unless AF is late :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You say that now, Nessie...lol


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> If it's not pregnancy do you think it could be something like PCOS??
> 
> I'm gonna make Nicole have a panic attack but I won't be testing this month unless AF is late :haha:

Nessie how could you do that to a cracker jack craveing red nosed pregnant lady with a head cold,insomnia and morning sickness dont you think im goin through enough already lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane way to take one for the team testing at 9dpo is that not a dedication to practice practice practice lol


----------



## mommaof3

Shannon sorry your still feeling bad I really hope it gets better before your trip 

to all the ladies either chaseing the egg or getting ready to I read to do it doggie style gives the sperm a better path to that eggie WOOF WOOF lol


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: making me feel guilty won't work Nicole.......ha ha


----------



## Loren

i really hope i have to diane but am not full of hope this month already feel like AF will arrive!!!!!xxxxx

haha ness ino, 2WW is awfull!!!even tho ive got 12days till AF arrives so technically i'm in the 1week and 6day wait hahah xxxx


----------



## Shey

doggie style hurts like hell and thats how one can conceive a boy


----------



## mommaof3

ok Ness how about we compromise at 12dpo I think that is a good offer


----------



## Wantabean

hi guys 
diane you still have ages yet. i know this is your month!!!
shan i am sorry you feel bad, get to er and let us know :hugs: 
loren welcome to hell lol i hate 2ww it takes FOREVER 
hope you catch your egg ness fx'd 
nicole ill trade you my poas time for your bean and all your illnesses lol hi anyone else


----------



## Loren

haha i'm already wanting to POAS!!!!i'm just thinking the bad way tho just so if i do get BFP i wil shit with excitement (pardon the french haha) and if its bfn and AF arrives i can just pick myself up and hope end of april is my time!!!xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

ok I love my dh more then I can say but he really drives me batty he knows im sick and sleep deprived but just calls out of the blue and wants to go out of town this weekend a little mini vacation ive been wanting to do this for a while now but why does it have to be now lol I dont know if I should hug him or smack him


----------



## Wantabean

i know what you mean. i am refusing to get excited till i get bfp. dont want to set myself up for dissapointment


----------



## Loren

yep exactly, and if it is BFP i'm secretly telling u lot because OH doesnt want a soul to no until the 12 weeks scan, i just cant wait for my reassurance scan just to see everything is ok at that point.xxx i'm talking like ive got my :bfp: lol wtf xx


----------



## mommaof3

wantabean I think youve already got you a little bean snuggled up in your tummy sorry if it seemed like I was complaining I was just trying to give Nessie a hard time lol


----------



## Loren

haha brandy hug him go on the weekend then smak him just for fun :) xxx


----------



## Shey

I wish that my DF were here! ugh i can't wait to ttc my 2nd child


----------



## Wantabean

haha loren it must be a sign lol i will be getting scanned everyweek from next week onwards if i do have my sticky bean. will be getting bloods done 2. blimmin terrifying lol xxx


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> ok Ness how about we compromise at 12dpo I think that is a good offer

Ok Nicole 12dpo compromise it is :hugs:


----------



## Loren

haha i wish!!!!! ooooooooh gdgdgdgdgd.i hate blood being taken aswel!!!!wen i went to ge bloods done after the MC she literally stabbed me!!!!haha an d the after wiggling it and causingme more pain she decided she couldnt find a vein so had to take it out and stab me other arm!!!!i wasnt amused!!!i'm the worse with pain!!!and al admit getting blood taken doesnt really hurt i just convince meself it does haha so ino i may die during birth!!!al pass out in the middle of pushing i can see it now hahaha xxxx i really hope ur beanies in ther all snuggly growing away!!!! :hugs: :dust: xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> wantabean I think youve already got you a little bean snuggled up in your tummy sorry if it seemed like I was complaining I was just trying to give Nessie a hard time lol

haha i didnt think your complaining lol made me laugh lol i told my mum i couldnt wait to be huge and sick etc and my mum wrote down what i said and is gona show me it when i am 8 months pg lol i hope there is a bean and i hope it holds on tight lol


----------



## Wantabean

Loren said:


> haha brandy hug him go on the weekend then smak him just for fun :) xxx

:rofl: i agree lol


----------



## Shey

haha wantabean if your mom does that to you you are gonna be like yea yea watever mum


----------



## Wantabean

chances are ill be ready to kill her by that point if she brings it up lol she thinks its hilarious lol


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie:hugs: and how many days do we have before you O lol gotta keep track 

Wantabean I can see you and your mom haveing a good laugh about 8 months from now when you cant see your toes I cried something awful with my last lo my toes looked like small sausages and my fingers looked like hot dogs my dh got a good laugh over that and the more he laughed the madder I got


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> If it's not pregnancy do you think it could be something like PCOS??
> 
> I'm gonna make Nicole have a panic attack but I won't be testing this month unless AF is late :haha:

Thats what the accupuncturist said.

I am so exhausted I cant move from the couch:cry:


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan feel better soon.

Im gonna go text my DF and wake his ass up


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Shannon sorry your still feeling bad I really hope it gets better before your trip
> 
> *to all the ladies either chaseing the egg or getting ready to I read to do it doggie style gives the sperm a better path to that eggie WOOF WOOF lol*

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> Aww Shan feel better soon.
> 
> Im gonna go text my DF and wake his ass up

tell him its time to start getting ready for when the baby comes.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe. I am sure there is a bubba in there it might take a few to show on a test.

Anyone have a pain in the nose like congestion? Its giving me a headache.


----------



## Shey

haha Shannon I will. haha he already wants to save up 10k for the nursery


----------



## Shey

I am congested and i dunno if i have strept or tonsilitis


----------



## shaerichelle

thats alot. I dont think you will need that much!


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> I am congested and i dunno if i have strept or tonsilitis

where is all the congesttion?

Mine is just in my nose area.


----------



## Shey

I know but I guess he wants the baby to have a big ass nursery haha


----------



## mommaof3

:hugs: Shannon I hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## Shey

in my nose and it sucks ass


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I am congested and i dunno if i have strept or tonsilitis
> 
> where is all the congesttion?
> 
> Mine is just in my nose area.Click to expand...

me too :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I am congested and i dunno if i have strept or tonsilitis
> 
> where is all the congesttion?
> 
> Mine is just in my nose area.Click to expand...
> 
> me too :(Click to expand...

What are you having for symptoms..

If I dont go by my chart just the signs I could be 9-12 dpo.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

We are not going all out. Did that before.. lol


----------



## Shey

well DF i guess wants to spoil him or her so i have no idea. haha! then again he wants to spoil me and my son too.


----------



## shaerichelle

This was my sons room in the house his dad and I owned. It was all handpainted and drawn by us. The other wall has sesame street and I chalk board on the wall and a magnetic board.https://farm1.static.flickr.com/233/453098980_77aa709154_o.jpg


----------



## Shey

thats cute and very good


----------



## shaerichelle

Its good to be spoiled.


----------



## Shey

yay haha


----------



## Wantabean

haha ready for the crazyness lol majorly bloated constantly, sore bbs, slight nausea, sore teeth, congested nose, horrid taste in mouth and really crabbit. not wanting to get excited. you gona test? ooooo :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> haha ready for the crazyness lol majorly bloated constantly, sore bbs, slight nausea, sore teeth, congested nose, horrid taste in mouth and really crabbit. not wanting to get excited. you gona test? ooooo :happydance:

ooo.. we sound a like. headaches, congested nose, horrid taste in mouth for three days, bleeding gums, teeth pain, tightness in right side. ov pain, crabby and bitchy and whiny... diaherra ..backache all i can remember.. 

Testing probably today when I get to the er for the stupid pain.


----------



## Shey

last night i coughed so much i puked. damn so can't wait til tuesday so i can find out what kind of bug i have or if it's strept or something.


----------



## Shey

good luck girls


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks shey., it sounds like sinus to me. sinus can cause sore throat


----------



## Wantabean

i am gona test today 2. i had reall strange feeling that havent felt before. its hard to describe. its almost like there is a sort of small hook going up into me and is hooked on to bottom of uterus and its like some1 is gentley tugging on it. its not sore just really strange. anyone got any idea? ooo i hope your pg shan you sound it and def deserve it xxx


----------



## Shey

i just got over a sinus infection last week. grr


----------



## Shey

yea Shan you do sound like your pg


----------



## shaerichelle

I sound it but dont think I am. Kirstie that sounds like implantation. When I was preggo last time i felt something like that along with the burrowing. I have had pains and pressure above my pubic bone.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ummm maybe the sinus infection didnt go away. is your mucus clear?


----------



## Wantabean

maybe its just after effects of being ill? :hugs: hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie when are you testing?


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies I ve gotta do a little cleaning today bbiab


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> I sound it but dont think I am. Kirstie that sounds like implantation. When I was preggo last time i felt something like that along with the burrowing. I have had pains and pressure above my pubic bone.

that would be amazing lol i have never felt that before so maybe my beans have never been planted properly before and thats why keep losing them. i would put money on you being pg!!! i dont have pains that much put a lot of pressure. my lower back at the right is very achy


----------



## Wantabean

testing in couple of hours. gona have lunch first then go get a few. havent been to the loo yet today and i am bursting lol dont know if i can hold it much longer lol when you testing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I sound it but dont think I am. Kirstie that sounds like implantation. When I was preggo last time i felt something like that along with the burrowing. I have had pains and pressure above my pubic bone.
> 
> that would be amazing lol i have never felt that before so maybe my beans have never been planted properly before and thats why keep losing them. i would put money on you being pg!!! i *dont have pains that much put a lot of pressure. my lower back at the right is very achy*Click to expand...

me too and there is like a tightness feeling there and I need to stretch..

I am gonna eat and go to er. I am sure they will do a test there.


----------



## Wantabean

as soon as you know whats going on get back on here and tell us lol good luck. fx'd :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole I'm CD6 now so 4 days to opk's and gonna bd on CD11, 13, 14, 15 and 17 hoping that will be enough! 

Kirstie omg can't wait to see if you have that bfp!! :dust: to you!! 

Shan if you're not pregnant it has to be something like PCOS - at least if that is the case they can at least give you some help and not keep turning you away! 

Can you go see a gynae??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello again.xo


----------



## shaerichelle

well the midwife I went to works in the gyn office. That's where I had saben.. I feel sick off to the er. Bbiab


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Take care of yourself Shan..let us know how things go if you can. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you brandy. Wtg on dh he insisted he go. It's been 30 mins. N I'm feeling worse by the moment. Ugh men just don't get it.


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck Shan! 

I just been for a 3km run wow that's long!! When I was in the shower I took my underwear off TMI ALERT and my cm was thick and stringy but not clear like egg White


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Long run! I miss running. I've felt way too sick to do it now. I'm lucky to walk lol.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh yay for CM Rachel!!

I've got my first cycle CM today :wohoo: albeit a tiny bit of sticky CM but woo hoo!! lol 

Shan get to ER asap - keep us posted xx


----------



## Wantabean

any news on shan yet? xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good news, Nessie poo

Gah, DD just came in ..she's been out running around with the neighborhood kids..one of them being her 3rd boyfriend for the semester!! AHHHH. Grr. lol


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun!! 

aww bless DD!! She'll soon be kissing boys aarrrgghhh!!!


----------



## Nixilix

U reckon it's good cm. Just told oh he's booked in for tonight... He said "what? On a school night!" hahaha


----------



## Nessicle

yeah defo hun!! can you stretch it?? 

ha ha ha bless OH lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NOOOO ...she's never allowed to kiss lol. They hugged today and she's all giddy. SIGH.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh it's mega strtchy but though it had to be like clear. I'm so rubbish at ttc. No wonder it's not working lol!!

Bless ur dd brandy!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Stretchy is good..whether it's clear or cloudy..that's fine :D It's the consistency that counts and helps those lil swimmers along.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Rachel!! 

well I say go at it tonight for definite then miss a day and go at it CD11, 13, 14 and 15 (if you get your positive opk around then you surely cant miss that eggy!!) 

You did say though that your cycle is 26 days now anyway so ovulation should be here any day now for you! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to do the dinner thing and spend some time with my cheeky DD. BBL xo


----------



## Nessicle

I'm going out for dinner with Mark so I'll chat to you gals later! 

Hope everyone is ok - Shan let us know as soon as you can xx


----------



## Nixilix

I opk uest not even a sniff of a line will try when i get home. Going to bd tonight then!!

I'm going for dindin with my friends tonight mmmmm xx


----------



## Wantabean

hey diane :wave: how are you today? xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh had a small plate of spaghetti and I'm struggling to keep it down!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Kirstie xo


----------



## shaerichelle

they did vag and regular ultrasound.. All normal he says I have gardonella but he wants to wait for a culture. Now I know he is full of shit cause I have no gray or yellow discharge or a fishy smell. I think with tcc you check your cm enough to know. Argh so no cysys. Got to lisyen to my blood flow in ovaries. Wish it was a heartbeat. I feel so violated between the pelvic exam and ultrasound. 

so now I am more pissed off


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh Shan...I wish it were a heartbeat too :(

Still no answers after all that! Arghhh


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie :wave: im ok u? U tested yet? Shanny babe! :hugs: sorry uve still not got an explanation! Whats gardonella??? Its getting exciting on here now, callie, ness and rachel getting ready to ovulate, kirstie and i are at the testing stage! Wheres jo gone anyone know? I had shooting pains in my mrs today, only lasted a few seconds 2 times but woohoo for racking up nearly every symptom possible! Tell me some more and im sure i can develop them! :rofl: brandy, how old is your wee daughter? X


----------



## Nixilix

Aww Shan how confusing. I'm with brandy, wish it was a heartbeat. So what's next??

You don't wana throw the spagetti up brandy!!

Hey everyone! Enjoy your dinner ness! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My DD is 10 years old. :( lol


----------



## Loren

awww hope ur ok shan!!!!!xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

geeze brandy, they sure grow up quick eh? At least she will be able to help you when the twins come along. :rofl: x


----------



## shaerichelle

nothing. I'm just giving up all hope. Sorry I'm in mood dh just made me feel like a pos for spending 2 hrs with me and er and it was his choice. I'm not temping anymore after tomorrow. I'm not doing a hpt either no point anymore.


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess that means I'm giving up on ttc. It's not fair. I can't even ovulate


----------



## Loren

ino ur feeling down shan but dont give up!!!!ur time will come and i no waiting round for :bfp: is a bitch but one day itl be ur turn and i'm sure if u relax and try to stop stressing u will get it very soon!!!xxxxx chin up huni xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon! Dont you dare say you are giving up! *gives shannon a cyber slap*. I know ur feeling really down babe, but at least u know you dont have cysts now! :hugs: you probably didnt ov this month due to the chemical, but im sure you will ovulate next cycle! Chin up babe, youre gonna concieve in your new house! Next cycle! So dry youre eyes babe, get ready for your break tomorrow, relax have fun and be content in knowing your time is coming real soon! :hugs: love you babe xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

loren. I have been relaxing. I can't get anywhere if I don't ovulate. The new doc won't give me anything unless I have a period and can get progestrone tested. Dh is being weird he was sure I had cysts. And I'm just tired of going through all this.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Keep on truckin, Shannababy. You're gonna get there. Your body will ovulate when it's ready to..whether you're waiting anxiously for it or not!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks brandy..

diane are you trying to get me to slap you back. Love you too but ttc is not fun anymore. Love you too.


----------



## jelliebabie

i know shanny babe, its been such a struggle for you, but i promise ur time is coming, you cant give up on the dream *sends shannon some cyber pma vibes* your gonna get af soon and start a fresh babe! Didnt ur new dr say you had cysts? So she was wrong then? I think as you said, you need to take matters into your own hands, look into epo and agnus castus etc. You might need a lil natural assistance but you will get there! *sends a cyber slap to senthil* tell him to be more supportive and understanding!
You can get pregnant shae, u know u can, u did last cycle and you will again! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Loren

:hugs: :hug: Shan xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Shanny babe I can't imagine how frustrated you are xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks girls:) :hug:

what's epo diane? Senthil needs more than a slap


----------



## Nessicle

lol needs more than a slap - tell him the 4C lot will come over and sort him out!!


----------



## Nessicle

EPO - evening primrose oil Shan, it helps to regulate cycles!


----------



## shaerichelle

mdiwfe office caled they ran that test on me all negative no infections


----------



## Nessicle

idiots - as if you didnt already know that hun!


----------



## shaerichelle

will check into epo and yes I did no funny er checked for same thing. I have nevr had infection down there. So I decided before I leave I'm doing hpt. I know I said I wasn't :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

shany babe, your a fighter and u will win this ttc battle, it may feel a million miles away but its only round the corner. This time next year u will be holding your newborn in your arms, i promise. we are all on this rollercoaster with you and i will always be here for you! :hugs: love ya shae x


----------



## Nessicle

i agree with Diane - we're all in this together babe, we're all here for each other. I must say I don't know how people do this alone without any support from friends etc if they're ttc!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you girls so much. I couldn't do this without all of you. You are my support. It does feel a million miles away. But I hope an pray it isn't. Just didn't thing I would be ttc this long. :hugs: bbiab lol dh will be so mad he said he'd buy boxes for 2 days but I just did. He promised again tom he would didn't want to wait anymore


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shannon, well u know what they say, if u want something done, u gotta do it yourself! Is saben going with you tomorrow or just u and senthil? X


----------



## shaerichelle

let me say my bbs are swelled and hurt.

bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

just senthil and I. He's havn extended weekend with his dad


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how's it going? Im like dying here can't stop coughing!


----------



## Wantabean

shan :hugs: sorry they didnt have any answers huni :hugs: xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

try and make the most of it and have a good time then shan. And shey, sorry ur feeling rough hun. 
I was getting changed and dh looked at me and said , your boobs are HUGE! Lol. I havent noticed it myself, but lets add that one to the huge list of symptoms lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie have u tested yet??? Eeek x


----------



## shaerichelle

woo hoo diane! I heard that today too. My bra is a little tighter. It's okay kirstie.to make myseld feel better I'm gonna pee on a frer! 65 mins

shey you need some meds


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon have u tested yet? Lol, we just cant resist can we? I was gonna miss tomoro and test on saturday, but damn it, im gonna test everyday! Haha x


----------



## IceFire

Helloooooo 4C girlies!! Long time no see! Just got back from a long visit with the in-laws....had a great time but unfortunately that awful bitch :witch: got me today....2 days early....so I am drowning my tears in a margarita right now. On to cycle 16 now.....:cry:

Been gone waaay to long....care to give me a quick update girls?


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i got a :bfn: lol still really early though lol tbh honest i didnt expect anything else lol
not gona test again till monday lol have the hospital appointment on tuesday so if i am up the duff i will get a scan. i hate stupid scans they terrify me. bad enough as it is i have to have vaginal scan coz of stupid retracted uterus :growlmad: 
i have interview 2morrow with bupa and i am terrified i wont find it lol 
xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Diane babe a very very faint line. I am not gonna say I am preggo til its dark will post a pic soon.

The pain has moved into my uterus.


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> woo hoo diane! I heard that today too. My bra is a little tighter. It's okay kirstie.to make myseld feel better I'm gonna pee on a frer! 65 mins
> 
> shey you need some meds

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I had a vag one today. Can they tell if you are preggo this soon on those? Cause I am wondering why they didnt do a preg test..


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Kirstie It made me feel better.


----------



## molly85

Hey all
Finally time to chill out can someonecatch me up?
Shannon I see you are POAS


----------



## Wantabean

wooo i still have my earlier test with the faint line lol gona just hold on to that lol i done 2 tests but 2nd was seriously faint so putting it down as :bfn: still think your pg shan xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I just emailed you wondering if you were okay.

Kirstie..I dont know seems I am but I DOUBT it. You sound it too!


----------



## shaerichelle

Was yours an frer kirstie? Faint isa line lol


----------



## Wantabean

the earliest they have only found my beans that way is wen it was 5w2d and that was with 20mins looking for it so not sure shan


----------



## molly85

I'v deffgone up acup size but i have put on weight in the last 6months so no suprise there


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn it. I have put on 3 lbs or so I dont wanna look but I am almost a c cup bought a b cup bra for NYC it doesnt fit.

Well kirstie I guess they wouldnt see it..


----------



## Wantabean

nah it was hospital one. my mum says she doesnt think they are that sensitive so i dont know :shrug: all the times i got pg i have never had a real positive using them lol


----------



## Wantabean

i have no idea how much weight i have gained lol am scared to check lol


----------



## molly85

I never had to pull anyone out of theatre on them Kirstieso couldn't tell you, drug tests are a diferent thing.
Got offered an interview today in Oncology outpatients fingers crossed i get a few more


----------



## Wantabean

got to go girls am up early for interview. night 
:dust: to all xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I got on the scale the other day cause my clothes have been getting tighter and I was shocked it was only 3 lbs. lol


----------



## molly85

ok so what is the gossip round here whos got their bfp?


----------



## molly85

Good luckKirstie see you soon


----------



## shaerichelle

kirstie did you get pink spotting after I just did when I wiped not just a drop either..:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Its the same Jo. lol Diane sound very preggo.


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, u got a line on frer??! Omg! Wheres the photo! How can u keep us waiting! :happydance: hi jo :wave: goodnite kirstie, am sure its just too early for ur bfp! Am sure ur pg too xx


----------



## shaerichelle

its so faint diane .. but I just had a good chunk of pink spotting AF is usually full force and not sure if its from today.


----------



## molly85

I've had a fair bit of that bloody body hopefully sure is doing it because it should not just for the hell of it


----------



## jelliebabie

implantation shan maybe? How quick did the line come up on frer?? Id say test in another couple of days or if u have more tests do one in the morning along with me! Xxx


----------



## calliebaby

No O for me yet as far as I can tell. Maybe today, but I am thinking cd18 is more likely.


----------



## molly85

Hey Callie,
I'm with you waitingfor the flaming egg


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn it Callie. I hate our bodies... Ugh.

Okay Ill post a pic the faintest of faint. It came up within 2 minutes.


----------



## calliebaby

I am having O pains on the left side...again. I think that my right side doesn't O or something, because this is the 3rd month in a row I have felt the pains on my left side.


----------



## shaerichelle

im gonna upload but u cant see it


----------



## shaerichelle

they say some people only o on one side.


----------



## molly85

ohhhh go Callies ovaries


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> ohhhh go Callies ovaries

:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

here you cant see anything
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 157.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I bought a 3 pack of frer :haha: and doing one in the am and one on monday if no af.


----------



## molly85

Shan 
Did you pull that apart you knowthe rules they aremeant to be whole.
Good luck with the FMU


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes but I saw the line without pulling it apart lol


----------



## calliebaby

Just watched "16 and Pregnant". That stupid show always makes me cry. I am such a wimp.


----------



## molly85

I don't think we have that here thank goodness


----------



## shaerichelle

I probably couldnt watch any of that.


----------



## Shey

im o and pain is everywhere! blah


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: shey


----------



## Shey

thanks shan


----------



## calliebaby

I have so much cleaning/packing to do. We are waiting to here about a house, so I have decided to start packing things that don't get used often. I will be on and off of the site for the next couple of hours.


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, Im doing the same thing! moving next sunday.


----------



## Shey

I'll be moving in idk how many months!


----------



## shaerichelle

you excited shey?


----------



## Shey

yup very excited! hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Im packing ugh. I am tired.


----------



## Shey

go to sleep then. imma go to bed after i finish my ice cream


----------



## jelliebabie

looking forward to seeing ur test in the morning shan! Thought i could see a line on that one shan but i think ive got line eye lol. Gndite babe :hugs: hope ur feeling better soon shey :hugs: woohoo go callie! Ur bodys gonna pop a nice lil eggie for fertilisation very soon! :happydance: and jo, fxd ur body pops one too very soon! Goodnite girls. Will let u know how my morning test goes, fxd x


----------



## Shey

thank you diane! night ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

night babe. I am gonna go rest myself. I have a long trip I need to enjoy and I need rest.


----------



## Shey

have safe trip Shan.


----------



## Wantabean

shan i thought i seen a line 2. very faint one mind you but a line is a line lol safe journey xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie you should be in bed young lady! Lol. Good luck at ur interview tomorrow! X


----------



## shaerichelle

diane you should be in bed young lady :rofl:

night


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> diane you should be in bed young lady :rofl:
> 
> night

 :rofl: u 2! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

morning my gorgeous girls!

How is everyone today? I'm sooo tired I've been in bed at like 9.30pm every night this week, feeling under the weather so think that's why! Slept right through to 6.30am too and still needed more! 

Well CD7 for me! 7 days til my ov date :wohoo: 

Gotta get my opk's today and will start officially ttc for this cycle on Tuesday CD11! 

Kirstie good luck with your interview hun!

Hi Jo :wave: haven't seen you around for a bit! Callie :sex: go for it girl!

Shan, the light spotting sounds good! Whether it's AF or a IB (which I'm praying it is for you!) I suppose it means you're getting somewhere hun!

Diane is pregnant OMG! I can't wait to see your two lines babe!x


----------



## Nixilix

Im.so.tired!

Oh was being a knob so no bd yesterday. Great. Well hope I haven't od yet. My temp is still low:


----------



## shaerichelle

my temp is 97.5 again :wohoo: change in chart. Another faint test this am. But not un til dark I won't believe it. It's frer. Leaving this afternoon will be on for good chunk of day. Hows ur test diane?


----------



## Nixilix

Hey Shan. Enjoy your trip babe. X 

Diane-tell us about the test?!?


----------



## Wantabean

hi guys :wave: 
so have felt really nauseous today and really gassy BUT still managed to get the job :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: wooo 
i am now a bupa employee!! all i need now is damn :bfp: lol diane test!!!!!!! how is every1? xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

another faint test shan, thats exciting babe!! Ok so another bfn for me! :cry: if i look hard enough and squint my eyes i can see the tiniest shadow of where the line should be, does that count? :rofl:
Ness get ready for your :sex: marathon ur gonna need all the energy u can get! And rachel sorry oh was a knobhead! I hate it when they piss u off when u really need their donation! Hopefully you get more than enough deposits to sperminate that egg! X


----------



## jelliebabie

congratulation kirstie! :happydance: well done babe! And im sure the bfp in next! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm saying mines bfn too. I think it's a shadow. Diane look at my chart haven't put todays temp but it's same as yesterday. Still to early to have a true bfp dinae. You sound so preggo. I'm rooting for you. I feel preggo.. But doubt I am.

congrats kirstie :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on the job hun!! Bfps coming your way next!!


----------



## Nessicle

Congrats Kirstie!! :wohoo:

Shan omg another faint line how exciting!! 

Rachel - funny how our OH's manage to be knobs at important times hey?! lol

Ha ha Diane - plan to pin OH down started from Sunday night (CD9). I can't wait I so wanna catch that eggy!! 

Still early for you chick, when is AF due??


----------



## Wantabean

i am getting faint lines again 2.slightly darker than yesterday. xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

girls I don't believe on faint lines.

I'm having cramps. They feel in my uterus. Ugh I hate my body


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys gona grab a couple of hours kip as im very tired xxx


----------



## Wantabean

i dnt believe in them either but its all i seem to get these days lol xx


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite kirstie, have a good rest! Shannon i know what u mean about faint faint lines! Very wise to not to get hopes up, yours have been crashed to many times
Already but im rooting for you this time!! My af should be here monday latest, i think?? luteul phase is 11 or 12 days so sunday is the 12 th day, but if i go with 28
Day cycle then i should be due af tomorrow, but that would make the luteul phase only 10 days! 
Was feeling quite positive but now feeling negative again and think im probably out. I know its still early tho, so will just need to keep hoping! Will do an opk later tonight and my last test tomorrow! Fxd for u nessie! Hope its 3rd time lucky for u babe! And hope u get ur eggy too rach x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kirstie congrats on the new job!! And faint lines!! WOOHOO! :happydance:

Shan, more faints..Gah, we need a fool-proof test that just says YES you are or NO you are not without any error. Fx'd for you.

Diane, still so early..I think you're pregnant :D Sucks about OH being a butthead..they manage to pick the worst times ever. Mine did that the cycle before this one and god it was annoying. Rooting for you ladies. xo

As for me, the builders are packing up and leaving today, I think. That's just fine with me, cuz all I wanna do is rest. DD has a sleepover tonight at church, so that's nice for her and for me lol. I've been so moody, I feel horrible but they're all on my nerves!

Nessie and Rach, catch those eggies!


----------



## Nixilix

Oh my god I think I'm goin to fall asleep I've never been so tired in my life


----------



## shaerichelle

just wanted t say hi. Ugh didn't know packing would take so long. Hows everyone?

rachel you need rest


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan. Are you excited to be going away? Are you driivng or taking a flight? Wish i was going away somewhere lol. Takes ur mind off ttc x


----------



## Nessicle

I wanna go home I'm tired!! So fed up of damn working lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls ugh my stomach is kiling me again. Can barely move. I think something is up with my intestines.. 

Diane we are flying. I just want to take my mind off of everything lol


----------



## Nessicle

can you take any painkillers Shan? xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shae, u get me worried about you girlie! I hope u have a wonderful break and feel refreshed after it. Youve got a new house to look forward to next weekend! Your life is taking a turn for the best shae and ur bfp is coming soon! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

ugh I just lost all my response.

so ness I can only take ibrouphen(sp) and have packed a lot.

diane babe..dont worry lets senthil do that lol. There's always an er if I need it. I hope you get your bfp! I am testing monday if no af sunday.

I will check my email while I'm in nyc. I expect a daily report lol please both of you girls keep me updated! Any bfps or tests let me know! Love you all!


----------



## jelliebabie

will defo keep u posted shae babe! Have a good time and relax! Love u too :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Babe. I am relaxing now while senthil is washing dishes :rofl: leaving in 45 minutes. Im tired. Hope I can rest little bit today. we arrive in NYC at 8:30. Leave at 6:00. 

I have email on my phone:) So I will get it not to long after you send it.

:hugs2:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha good girl getting Senthil to do the dishes :thumbup: 

You're gonna have an ace time in NY Shan!! I'm so jealous!! 

Well I'm so ready to get outta this joint!! only half an hour left ugh!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, I hope you have a lovely time. xo

We just got home from dinner. DD is at a sleepover tonight..hopefully this will be a "nice" night for us! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Ness and Brandy

:hugs:

Signing off my computer, but may show online cause of my phone:) Ill check in once more before I fly.


----------



## shaerichelle

Enjoy your night Brandy. its always good to have a break.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ brandy. nice time your way of saying :sex: i hope you have a really nice time! Haha. Any ness let us know if the pvc nurse outfit has the desired effect when u get round to trying it out! Have a safe journey shae babe. You will be missed on here :cry: but you need a nice break to chill out and have a 'nice' time :rofl: will email u later :hugs: x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope we all have "nice" times!!! hehe. 

We rented Chocolat for tonight :D


----------



## Nixilix

mmm dinner ate, time to relax! Shan enjoy nyc! so jealous!

Diane... ur temps are looking good!!!! 

not even a faint line on opk?!?! wilkinson ones must be crap!


----------



## shaerichelle

hey girls almost to airport to sit for 2 Hours. Ugh. Yes I will have nice times. I think I'm gonna ovulate. My ov pain is different. We will see. There was def pink spotting and no more today.


----------



## Nessicle

well Shan have a fabulous time and if you are ov'ing sure you will have a very "nice" time he he

Lol Diane the nurses outfit is cracking out this weekend! 

Starting to get a bit randy myself so know ov is on it's way! Amazing what our bodies tell us to do hey?! 

Brandy - Chocolat is fantastic! Bit darker than you would think it would be :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't get into the movie at all..I have a headache and I'm nauseated..yet all I can think about it is :sex: What the heck man. lol


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: those hormones are sure working haha!! 

nip to the loo, sort yourself out and then go back to the movie :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hahahaha..Good idea. But the thought of standing up and walking makes me wanna :sick:

I'll stick to getting through the movie and waiting for DH to drag me to bed :D


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! Hope you are all doing well. No O for me yet, but it is coming. I think I am more of a cd18 kinda girl.:haha:

I hope it's coming soon though. I need a break from all of this :sex: If I O tomorrow, it will be our day to bd, so that would be perfect (we have been bding every other day since cd8).


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh Callie good luck catching that eggy hun!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol ness. I don't need to o to have a nice time.

brandy smell a lemon helps with naseau.

callie good luck o on oing


----------



## shaerichelle

lol ness. I don't need to o to have a nice time.

brandy smell a lemon helps with naseau.

callie good luck o on oing


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha you go Shan! :haha:

Just about to watch Lost so I will chat to you lovely ladies tomorrow! Have a safe flight Shannon!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I will ness. I just told my dh my back feels shattered :haha: you all have me talkn lik I'm the the uk

:cry: gonna miss you girls I'm sure I'll check on you all every night before I go to bed.


----------



## calliebaby

We will miss you too Shan!!!:hugs:

At this rate, it is going to take us a year to get to 1000 pages!!!


----------



## calliebaby

I just told my dh my back feels shattered :haha: you all have me talkn lik I'm the the uk[/QUOTE said:

> I know what you mean. I find myself saying "scan" now instead of "ultrasound".


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahaha girls! You have got us saying things like awesome, and stroller lol so its only fair u learn a bit of british! Callie youd better get that eggie girl! Shannon, have a great time, i know u cant stay away too lond babe! Ness go and seduce mark, gotta keep the swimmers fresh x


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and i seem to have lost all my 'symptoms'. I now feel like af is brewing :cry: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

NO diane tell your body I'm pissed and it's not allowed... You need a bfp. Af cramps are normal if you are having those.

callie I've also said loo. Lol


----------



## shaerichelle

callie I agree. It's slw in here.

:wave: I'm on the plane. :hugs: 

maybe I'll o or find out :bfp: :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

safe journey shan :hugs: byebye. :wave: luv ya xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks babe. Love ya 2 no byes. Talk soon


----------



## molly85

Have a good weekend Shannon!!!
Hey all justtaking a break from assembling some draws


----------



## calliebaby

:tease::pop::football::wohoo::loopy::flasher::bunny:


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, u goin a lil crazy over there waiting to ov? Lol. Hi jo :wave:


----------



## molly85

1set of draws done the other willhave to wait.
how is every1?


----------



## shaerichelle

in nyc what's the discharge that's not clear but stretchy? I have lots. In my rightovary is twinging. Cab drivers are crazy drivers here.


----------



## molly85

EWCM get on him woman u need the spermies


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo shannon! Glad u got there ok! That is fertile cm shae! Woohoo! Time to have a 'nice' time! Ooh imagine you concieve in nyc?! How cool would that be? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: ewcm. Fab. I'm jumpin him at hotel

I'll have a nice time :haha: it would be fab to conceive here!

damn it talking like I'm in uk :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

im feeling really hot tonight! Checked my temp and its the highest ive ever seen it! The highest ive ever seen it at night is 37.18 and its 37.57! The thermometer even gave a fever warning beep! Lol, hope its high in the morning and is due to pregnancy and not a brewing illness lol x


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe we will ovulate at the same time Shannon:happydance:

Go Diane, Go Diane...keep up the good temps:happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ shae! Keep it up girl! Ur getting the hang of all the british terminology! I will teach u something new every day so u can understand us all when u come over and visit one day :hugs: x


----------



## molly85

Wellies Diane, that can be her next word


----------



## jelliebabie

molly85 said:


> Wellies Diane, that can be her next word

 :haha: your right jo, she will certainly need them! Oh and how about brolly? Do they say that in u.s?
Hows things going with u anyway jojo? Apart from your d.i.y? I dont mean that in a rude way! :haha:
And thanks callie! I hope they stay up! And i hope u pop ur eggy quickstyle! X


----------



## molly85

Absolutly nothing eggsn hiding house is upside down and OH is grumpy and i'm sooo not in themood


----------



## shaerichelle

lol what does that mean girls :haha:

I think my chart shows ovulation signs. Temps are different.

callie it would be neat to o together. 

in hotel resting this place is small. At least it's in time square


----------



## molly85

It meansyour potentially fertile go :sex: his brains out


----------



## shaerichelle

jo I plan on it:)

talk to you gals tomorrow


----------



## jelliebabie

did u mean wellies shae? Fxd its the big o for u shae! Sorry ur feeling shit jo! Is it your thyroid thats made ur cycles screwy? Oh quick question callie, just read on another board that some woman is getting accupunture to make her af longer cos a short one is very bad? Is that true? Mines have been known to last only 2 days sometimes! X


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies. how you all doing?
I seriously think that its my tonsils that are bothering me and not my throat.


----------



## calliebaby

I guess it depends on how heavy your flow is. I think 5 days is sort of an average, but they can be longer or shorter. I think that anything longer than one week is too long and 3 days is about the usual minimum. But, that said, if it is normal for you, it might be just fine.


----------



## calliebaby

Alright, what do "wellies" and "brolly" mean?


----------



## Shey

hey Callie


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shey!!!:hi::wave: How are you doing?


----------



## Shey

Could be better. how bout u


----------



## calliebaby

What's wrong?:hugs:

I am having some serious cramping on my left side. I am still thinking that my right side doesn't O. It should have been righties turn by now.


----------



## Shey

I think that i probably have tonsilitis cause it feels like my tonsils r bothering me and not my throat. I don't see the doctor again until next tuesday.


----------



## calliebaby

If it gets too painful, go to immediate care.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ur feeling crap shey! Is it sore to swallow? Callie, wellies is short for wellington boots! And brolly is short for umbrella! Two of the most essential items in the uk due to the crappy weather lol x


----------



## Shey

I dunno if it's swollen or not. I can't see my tonsils. but if it gets bad i'll have my mom take me to the ER


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> sorry ur feeling crap shey! Is it sore to swallow? Callie, wellies is short for wellington boots! And brolly is short for umbrella! Two of the most essential items in the uk due to the crappy weather lol x

Thank you!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you feel better soon, Shey. xo

Morning ladies. No builders today and I still woke up super early and DH wants to go running around lol. I need to clean my house!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Morning ladies! Im up and about, still no pos opk. BD this morning so hope i ov tonight or tomorrow. Will bd tomorrow night also so that the little men have chance to recover 

How are we all today? 

Are we o'ing together Callie?!??! Hope you feel better soon Shey xx

Diane... have you tested yet? 

Ness... are you out of bed yet


----------



## jelliebabie

goodmorning brandy! another test this morning and bfn again. Oh well, if i dont get af today or tomorrow im still in with a good chance. 11dpo today x


----------



## Nixilix

sorry bout the bfn but still no af is good!! your temps are stil high babe!! Wish i was 11dpo!!! ahahahah


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and I take it back Ness.... just saw a post in another topic therefore you are outta your bed 

My temp jumped today but not counting it as had to pee so went and got back to bed then temped and it was an hour and a half later than normal


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

just about to go get ready for my driving lesson but thought I'd come say hi! Seen on Facebook that Shannon is having a good time! 

Well the weather here is horrible today, been lovely all week while I've been stuck inside at work then the weekend comes and BAM raining!! We'll be needing the wellies and brollies today!! 

got a driving lesson in an hour in the rain boo!!! 

Well me and OH didnt :sex: last night but that's ok, not ov'ing yet anyway! I've been getting ovary twinges though in my right ovary (ov'd from the left last cycle) is that normal at CD8??! Reckon I'm just gearing up for ov? 

Been waking up in the night drenched in sweat, I'm never a warm person but recently I've been really warm through the night, OH can't even cuddle me cos of the heat I'm generating lol

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Rachel lol yeah been outta bed a while- OH had to go in to work at 7am this morning! I got up about 9am and then did some cleaning, feeling really anxious and stressed today for some reason, can't wait to get my driving lesson done with so I can come home and chill out!


----------



## Nixilix

I woke up at 08.30 but didnt get outta bed til 10.45. OH gone to get hair cut. 

Be safe, enjoy your driving lesson xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck on your driving lesson!

Diane, no AF is good..maybe you'll be a late :bfp:er!

Word is that Kelly Clarkson is here in Cape Town..ppl are going crazy. She's not a fave of mine, but it's still kinda cool! Elton John is also comin here soon. I love him!

DH is in a mood today..I sent him out on his own for some alone time..maybe that's what he needs. We're always together..24/7 literally, so it won't hurt either of us.


----------



## Nixilix

Brandy is rubbing shoulders with the rich and famous!! I wish!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol no ways..I'll be seeing them on the news!

*yawn* I need a nap badly..so I'm gonna go crash for a bit.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls 

do you mind if i join in your chat group?? 

af came yesterday after a long wait....hope ur all ok xxxx gemma xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good rest brandy! Nessie and rachel, yip bfns are dissapointing but im not giving up just yet! Plenty of girls dont get bfps till later on and 11dpo is still quite early! And rachel, u will be at 11dpo before u know it! You too ness! Its funny how we are all at differrent stages and the cycle turns lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemm, of course you can join, ur welcome! How long have u been ttc?


----------



## Nixilix

Welcome Gemma.... Tell us a little about you!!!

Diane - yip, i'll be resisting testing soon enough. Ness pormised me she'd stop me from doing it! Gonna go pee on another opk. I have an addication.


----------



## jelliebabie

haha rachel, ikwym! I tested last night and this morning, it really is an obsession! Quite a costly one at that!! Im sure once we do get bfps we wont lose the obsession like nicole! Will still be poas
At 9 months preggers :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi jelliebabie and nixilix ...

its so comfortin to see im not alone :) wish i had come on here a long time ago!!! 

how are you upto on ur cycles?? ive read back a few pages xxx im the same when it comes to testing too early and 2 / 3 times a day!!! OBESSED AND CRAZY CHICK!!! 

i had a m/c on 22nd dec it was a blighted ovum and found out at my scan.....was 12 weeks me and my boyf are still devastated xxxx since then we have been ttc really even thou u get advised to wait xxxx i had a dnc on 23rd dec and then af came 37 days after that. i usually have longer cycles so i wasnt to worried but my last cycle was 51 days!!!! after loads of research ...ive found second cycles since a m/c can do that ....but then again everyones different ....just hope it doesnt take me that long to get pg!! and cycles back to normal. 

So this is a new month 4 me !!! determined not to miss ov as think i did last time -with my cycle being all over the place. On the plus side i get to chat to u laydees!!!!! 

So tell me about you all ???? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Gem welcome!! So sorry to hear about your mc! Hope you get a nice sticky beanie soon!!

Diane great attitude babe - I'm sooo hoping that witch stays away for you!! FX xxx

Rachel - you bet your boots we're staying away from those tests at least until 12dpo as we agreed with Nicole lol!

Just about to go on my lesson!

Brandy I know what you mean about being together 24/7 me and Mark are - he's gone out to the golfing range though with his mate Sam so got rid of him for a few hours then we're gonna :sex: when he gets home :blush: he he 

see you all in about an hour xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey gemma, so sorry about your miscarriage :hugs: really hope u get a sticky beanie soon! Do u chart/temp/opks? This really is a good site and the girls are so supportive! Im on 11dpo and getting bfns lol, hoping to get a bfp soon! Its my 3rd month ttc properly but 11yrs ntnp before that! Stick around on this thread gemma, they are a wonderful bunch of ladies! Ness and rachel -nixilix- are waiting to ovulate! Theres callie too whos waiting to ov, and molly 85 too. Shaerichelle -shannon- is possibly pg or ovulating, were not sure! Brandy and nicole Are our cheerleaders as they where 1st to get thier bfps! wanabean-kirstie- is 12dpo and loren is about 3dpo! Its great to have a new member on board! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck with your lesson ness! Try to not knock down some old grannies :haha: joking, im sure ur not a typical woman driver! Eek did i just say that? I sound like some sexist old man! :blush:


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww thanks jelliebabie and ness xx

sooo hope u get ur bfp soon ...fingers xd ...have u had any symptoms?? to be honest...i only used opk last month but they didnt work bcos my cycle was all over the place....il prob use opk again this month but i dnt chart temp or anythin... maybe i should?? do you?? 

awww hopefully we will have 3 cheerleaders soon ..... how long are your cycles normally chick?? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey gemma! I definately recommend temping! If you click on my chart link you can join fertility friend on there for free! Its the only way to tell if you have ovulated! You get to know so much about urself! Because once you ovulate your body temp increases due to progesterone and charting shows the rise! U can even see possible signs of pregnancy like an implantation dip or triphasic chart. Its not as complicated as it sounds! Lol. My cycles are usually 28 days but last month was 32. The other good thing about temping is you learn the length of your luteul phase which is how many days after you ovulate to your period! Mines is 11 days. You may ovulate on different days of your cycle but the lutual phase rarely changes so u can have a good indication of pregnancy if you go over it! I didnt know anything about ttc till i joined ff and here! Its amazing, and its so easy to miss your fertile phase so temping and opks are extremely helpful. Do you check cervical mucus too? So many
Fertile signs i never knew existed! Good luck babe, my name is diane btw x


----------



## Nixilix

Gem sorry bout your mc :-( fx your cycles get back to normal.

Well guess what ladies.... just fed my poas addiction and got a very strong positive. Help me work out a plan so that I have the best possible chance!!! I love seeing a dark opk, only my second ever one!!! whoop whoop

I BD today CD11 am so shall i BD CD12 am or pm? dont wana over do it, gotta let the men build back up. Then also will try and do maybe monday?? Im annoyed now that we didn't do thursday CD9 grrrr...


----------



## Nixilix

Oh and Gem... you'll love it in here. girls are great!! fab support 

Im cycle 3, got one ovary due to a cyst removal 7 years ago when i was 18. I know i can conceive so that gives me hope, might just take a bit longer. Im sure I o every month cause have very regular cycles and normal periods

Im now 25. Been with my fiance 6.5 years xx Supposed to be getting married next year, just trying to set the date


----------



## shaerichelle

morning girls. Went and had me some gluten free pizza last night. Yum saw a celeb.. Justin Long.
Diane I was 16 dpo when I had my bfp. :hugs:

Rachel..I wanna make your invitations.. Please please. I do them cheap. Do you have facebook? I have aa website there..

Ness..saw a naughty nurse outfit in a window last night thought of you . 

:hi: gemma and welcome. So about your mc. I had a loss Jan 21. Had af for those 5 days..now not sure what my body is doing.

had a temp drop to 97.2.. So my temps are lower now. Maybe accu is helping. Laying here waking up while hubby is snoring. Lol


----------



## Nixilix

SHANNON - Hello!!!!!!! so jealous of you in NYC!! I would love you to make my invites but we just made my sister for her wedding in 4 months arrggghh and the deal was she will be making mine.... got to repay the favour!! Although msg me your facebook page and I will become a fan so that I can help spread the word. Thanks too hunny. You enjoying your break? You better be BDing incase you are o'ing!! Have you took another test yet? 

Justin long - is that the guy from jeepers creepers?


----------



## shaerichelle

ness I sent you a pic of nyc to upload. I hate my phone won't do it. Crap your prob won't either. :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

oh and girls - check out my new signature 

can i post a pic of new york when i went at xmas?


----------



## shaerichelle

bd yesterday morning. Bd has only been twice this week! Don't fall over.lol. Yes he was in that movie. My dh kept starring I kept lauging..he was like a little kid... Well do you need anymore wedding stuff. I designed my whole wedding :) my pictures are at shaerichelle.shutterfly.com and look on facebook for shaes designs.:)


----------



## Nixilix

oooh - ill have a look now. I dont know how to upload a picture.. im an idiot! what am i going to do when i need to upload my bfp in two weeks ahahahahhaha


----------



## shaerichelle

you go to post reply and click on the paperclip:) it's gonna be 72 today. Yah for flip flops.


----------



## Nixilix

Enjoy hun! Your photos are gorgeous, you look gorgeous.. everyone does. love the dress, and the cermoney by the water! and the cake! i love the photo with you behind the cake ahaha


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shannon :wave: glad to see u on :hugs: rachel, bfp on opk! :wohoo: i would defo :sex: tomorrow am. And if it was me, i would try n do it pm aswell! Today and tomorrow are probs ur 2 most fertile days! Go catch that eggie rach! :flasher: :bunny:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks I made a gluten free cake. It was so yum. That's it. I need a gluten free bakery. I think I'm gonna do wedding designing. Maine is huge for weddings.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ive not emailed u yet shae! Having prroblems logging in to my email account!when are you going to the sex museum? X


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane.


----------



## molly85

Shushshan its peeing down here. been topick up some star treck videos now off to the football what to wear on my feet ?

Still not sure Ican ovulate

Welcome Gemma


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome Gem :hugs: So sorry for your loss..hope you get what you dream of asap. xo

Ugh my nap didn't work out..DH came home, and laid down for his own nap and I don't want to be around him lol. So I got up and did some house cleaning and tryin to catch up on laundry that I've left due to builders being everywhere.

Shan!!! So jealous :D I've never been to NYC other than the airport for 12 hrs lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey JoJo! Haven't seen you in forever :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

jelliebabie said:


> hi shannon :wave: glad to see u on :hugs: rachel, bfp on opk! :wohoo: i would defo :sex: tomorrow am. And if it was me, i would try n do it pm aswell! Today and tomorrow are probs ur 2 most fertile days! Go catch that eggie rach! :flasher: :bunny:

Tonight pm and tomorrow am? or tomorrow am and tomorrow pm?

thats a lot jesus, better rest! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy..men! I'm still trying to get dh outta bed. It's my first time here. I think I need to find an I love ny onesie. Esp since I'm from western ny. Lol 

diane. I think monday lol. Senthil said their might be a diagram of the g spot there picking on ke. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

jo. It's gonna rain mon and tuesday.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol The G spot. Sigh..reminds me I got no :sex: last night...BOOHOO


----------



## Nixilix

you make me laugh brandy! randy brandy


----------



## shaerichelle

well I'm gonna have to pull out an outfit today. Senthil won't give it up. Twice in a week isn't working! Monday am hpt for me got an frer


----------



## jelliebabie

lol rach. Randy brandy and sex mad shae! Rach, hmmn i would do tonight and tomorrow night. I suppose its quality not quantity that counts :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol :blush: I can't help it!!! DH is being a butthead anyway. I'll pretend I don't want him haha


----------



## shaerichelle

I got denied.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

I am mad sex shae.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> I got denied.:cry:

I know the feeling *pout*


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls gosh quite a bit to catch up on!

Shan - just got your pic will upload it now! Jees 72 degrees we're lucky if we get 10 degrees at the moment ha ha! 

had my lesson - Diane didnt knock any old ladies down :haha: tbh I should be going in for my test again but just can't afford it at the moment so just keeping my skills fresh!
 



Attached Files:







shannon - nyc.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh NYC is so amazing!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness:)

man I tried everything for sex. Think I need that burse outfit. I don't think it was to far away :haha:

it's spring..we had a short winter here..

alright showering bbl


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha well I'll wipe it down Shan and post it to you - gross :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL that is kinda gross..yet funny :D


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha gosh all I want to do is sit around and eat I'm gonna get well fat lol! Just sat watching America's next top model! Love it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just had some Oreos n milk..mmmm. 

DH just went to get himself something for dinner..guess that means I'm getting the silent treatment all night tonight. lol.


----------



## Nixilix

just had soup and chocolate digestives! mmm im so bored, fell asleep updating my iphone hahaha


----------



## Nessicle

lol Brandy why is he in a grump?

Rachel I'm horny and OH is watching Sky Sports News.....think I'll be having a nap soon ha


----------



## Nixilix

ive got a headache cause it wasnt long enough.


----------



## Nessicle

ugh I get that too if I only drop off for 20 mins or so!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not even sure why he's upset! Must be sympathy mood swings lol. Oh well. I'm not too bothered..he can never stay mad for long...I'm too cute. :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol brandy! Hope he doesnt keep up the silent treatment too long! Hopefully u get to have ur make-up :sex: 
Love ur sigi rachel :haha:
Why did i do a digi? Plz tell me? I knw it would be bfn but did it anyway?? Think i need a sigi like yours!
Im sitting in mcdonalds carpark right now stuffing my face! :haha: my dogs got a cheesburger but refusing to eat it! She must be on a diet!
Shannon, im shocked! Why is senthil acting like a priest? Is he still on his detox?
Horny nessie, go put ur nurses outfit on and walk into the room!' that should take his eyes off sky sports! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao he is tired! 

now I am after no food all day ..sitting down to eat. Waiting on curry chicken.

diane don't do a digi again missy! Be patient for a few days. Love ya babe


----------



## shaerichelle

what is up with men today.


----------



## molly85

MIne is in a fabulous moodjust wotched Aldershot win at homandnow he is wotching newcastle V Bristol bloody man playing computer gamesandi was thinking i might get my horny bone working lol


----------



## jelliebabie

men, cant live with them, cant live without them eh? 
Love u too shae babe :hugs:
Hope the chicken curry is fab! X


----------



## shaerichelle

do you have an outfit jo? Lol


----------



## Nixilix

happy 900 pages!


----------



## Shey

afternoon ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey shey how are you? xx


----------



## jelliebabie

happy 900 pages! :wohoo: :happydance: x


----------



## jelliebabie

oops too late. Happy 901 pages, come on girls, i wana be at 1000 pages by next weekend! X


----------



## Nixilix

just got a more pos opk?!? When Should I ov?


----------



## molly85

GGGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Racheal its 12 - 36 hours i think so go harvest some spermies.

Outfits not required Shannon


----------



## Shey

Im aight Nix how are you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 900 (late) lol :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just played 2 hrs of Nintendo DS...my neck hurts lol.


----------



## xGemxGemx

how excitin nix gettin married!!! xxx

thanks 4 the link diane, ive had a look, need to get my head round it!!!! dont want to get stressed this month but think il do it xxx

awww ness i love top model too xxx

haha just been shoppin and to mac d's and really shouldnt have haha.... im in no mood to diet thou!!! cant wait to start tryin again 

wats everyone upto tonite or is that obvious lol??? 

thanks everyone 4 all the welcome messages....... only been here a day and i love it xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I have a set of draws to build but its in the bedroom lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm bored and playing around online..since DH is being a butt. Maybe he'll break the ice soon and talk to me. I refuse to give in first..haha. I'm too damn stubborn.


----------



## xGemxGemx

just wanted to ask which ovulation tests/kits does everyone use??? ive been usin clear blue 7 sticks.......saw a monitor in boots 4 a £100.00 has anyone tried one of those were u buy the sticks as well seperate.?? if so what do u think???......its so expensive all this but its worth it in the end xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha luv it molly 

whats happened peace?? xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

CONGRATULATIONS peace!!!!!! ive just seen ur status xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Hello ladies I have no hope of catching up with you chatter boxes so someone fill me in on what Ive missed dh has kept me hoppin im wore out and naseua has hit with a vengance its all day long nothing helps and the damn skunks around here are conspiring against me I swear there everywhere one had sprayed in the parking lot at walmart today thought sure I was gonna lose my lunch before I could get inside


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww thank you Gem!

Not sure what's going on haha..he's just being moody! Men are like that...maybe his time of the month :haha:
I never used OPK's so I don't have much advice on that. All I did was temp and used Conceive Plus!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Nicole xo

My nausea has eased up today only..hope this is the start of a new trend!


----------



## molly85

Hey nicoleI knowShannon has EWCM in NYC and is star spotting.

and i'm eggless but OH may still get his wicked way.Plus I haveactual DIY to do


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, congrats on the weight loss..I just noticed your ticker! lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh girl I hope so for your sake mine has really just started the past week so I really cant complain to much


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo let hubby have his way with you


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies looks like we need more mulch for the flower beds UGH at least im not haveing to do any of the hard work this year I just ride along and go in and pay for it lol hopefully I can get back on here in a few im sure ive missed loads and I hate it BBIAb hopefully


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's how I feel when I'm out doing house stuff..that's a sure sign I'm addicted lol. I just wanna be on here, reading and talking :D


----------



## molly85

I'v barley lost anything but its remaindwhere it is for a few weeks so better than nothing.One of my skiny friends grabbed my legs the other day and theyare all solid so no fat there its all up top.

I'mlooking forward tonausea then i won't eat loads. Just enough lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm constantly nauseated yet still manage to eat more than I am used to!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bedtime for me. Lots of love to you ladies xoxoxoxox


----------



## molly85

night brandy.
shoot i was hoping twas adiet plan


----------



## shaerichelle

just wanted to say hi. I'm tired. Gonna shower again after being sweaty! And I'm now starving. Come on where are the chatters?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies! Was at a comedy show tonight, frankie boyle from mock the week, geeze that guy has a SICK sense of humour! Urgh! Hows all my luvlie ladies :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane getting ready to go out for night. I'm exhausted lol. Glad you like comedy show. Love ya talk soon


----------



## jelliebabie

have a great night shae babe :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

I LOVE FRANKIE BOYLE!!!!!!!! i would actually kill for a ticket lol
how is every1 tonight? tried to chat last night but everytime i tried to get online it kept saying error.
strangest thing happened this am. i woke up needing to pee and thought i am so comfy then actually had to bolt to toilet where i spewed. felt fine straight after but was in so much shock as it came on so quickly lol xxx


----------



## Wantabean

helllllllllllllloooooooooooo??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've missed this site! It's been down forever..arghhh. And now I'm going to lay with DH now that he's not being such a moody mazy. lol

Will catch up soon! xo


----------



## shaerichelle

hey ladies! Stupid maintenance


----------



## Wantabean

just me on again? :sad2:


----------



## shaerichelle

don't cry. Wish I could be on but gonna run around nyc lol tired


----------



## Wantabean

its all good lol enjoy nyc. thats where garry and i are going for honeymoon. let me know how much fun you have xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I just wanted to say "hi" to everyone. I have to get going though. If my temps go up tomorrow, I think that I will have O'd yesterday!!! It is looking promising according to my chart:happydance:
How is everyone doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: callie. Fingers crossed on oving yesterday. I'm tired. My chart has done a change.. I have no signs of af. Very confused!

how are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

kirstie this is like our honeymoon lol months later.


----------



## Wantabean

hi callie :wave: how are you? 
shan we should be going just before christmas depending on any sticky beans that might want to come my way lol


----------



## Shey

I know that I will have a BFP next month


----------



## Nixilix

Oh my god this site was off for ages and i didnt know what to do with myself!! hahhah


----------



## Nixilix

How are we all. 

So let me tell you about my weekend.

CD10 - neg opk
CD11 - positive opk am (also BD)
CD11 - positive opk pm
CD12 - BD am neg opk

So im thinking i o'd today CD12? So Im 1dpo tomorrow?? I hope i've done enough. Might see if i can get him to deposit tonight too haha

Its only cycle 3 but this is the only one we've actually done it as close to as possible....

How are we all then? Whos with me on the dpo? Any news on Diane? Hope your enjoying NYC Shan. Hey shey, Hey wantabean, Hey Callie, Hey Randy Brandy. Where be ness too?? Hello to anyone i missed


----------



## Nessicle

Evening all!! Thank god for that - not been able to get on since yesterday!!! What the hell type of maintenance have they been doing lol?! I 've been going mental all day! Typical though we've just got back on and we're watching a film in 10 minutes grr!!

How is everyone? Well CD9 for me! :wohoo:

Had a massive row with Mark last night, he pissed me off, we hadn't had sex in a week and I was feeling a bit neglected - always the same excuse that he's too tired....not too tired to play on the playstation or go golfing!! I got really upset - he was nasty to me....

anyway we're fine now he apologised, I apologised and we had sex today woot! 

CD11 is my next 'shot'! closer to ov so only laid with legs in air for about 10 mins today! 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

Oh i get the tired line... well turn off the dam xbox 1/2 hr earlier!!!

We bd yest morning and this morning. My my, its just too much!! ahaha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies.

I just ate a huge bowl of apple salad. Omg. lol


----------



## Nixilix

I want an icecream... not got any and all the shops are closed. OH did say he'd go macdonalds for me


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha I know!! Seems to have enough energy for everything except sex! Who'd have thought we'd have been begging for sex lol. 

when i got upset the classic lines were used 

"you're being an emotional wreck"
"I've just woken up and you're bitchin at me"
"whatever, yeah I'm more interested in the sports"

I was fuming! I'm just like I'm asking to have sex with you cos I love you and need to feel that connection with you and you're acting like I'm the worst girlfriend in the world!


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah.. i'd of punched him. lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha unfortunately I am such a girl - I do always get upset. I start out feeling pissed off then get upset as it festers before I have to say something


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Me too!!! I have to beg too...DH has such a low drive. Grrness


----------



## Nessicle

it's funny cos when we first started going out we used to have sex everyday sometimes twice a day then as soon as I move in it dwindles lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's normal though...that's what I hear anyway lol.


----------



## Nixilix

yeah it is, trust me. Try 6 yrs later hahaha im a bitch


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- Looking at your temps, I think that you are O'ing today. Temps usually drop pretty good before they rise to confirm O. Today may be your day!!! Good luck!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> That's normal though...that's what I hear anyway lol.

Lol at Rachel :haha:

Yeah you expect it to dwindle to a certain extend - the honeymoon period can't last forever but 3 times in 3 weeks is a pretty poor effort...

I just said that you have to try and make the effort as it's easy to become lazy with sex I think if you're not ttc then 2-3 times a week most weeks is pretty normal


----------



## molly85

Jeez Ness.

Soz to siddle on in. Once a week is fairly average maybe less often for some people.I'mthe one in ourrelationship with less drive but oh is happy with 1- 2 times a week it used to be 2 -3 in the honeymoon phase.

How are we all?


----------



## Nessicle

eek once a week wouldnt be normal for us :haha: every couple is different though I suppose!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol you girls n sex...

thanks callie:) I was able to get on here for one in earlier. Now my phones gonna die. When we get back to hotel after eating...


----------



## Wantabean

sorry ness about 1-2 times for us. used to be 2-3 times a day before we moved in officially lol 
i am so tired.
how is every1? xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

congrats rachel and callie on the ovulation! :wohoo: :happydance: hope u get fertilised easter eggs! :haha: hey nessie, lovers tiff eh, glad u made up. Nessie is a nymph too :haha: We used to have :sex: everyday or twice a day in the beginning too! 12yrs later and we must be doing 'it' about 6 times a month! And thats only cos were ttc! Lol. Only once or twice a month before! Some months could go without it! :blush: must admit i dont have a huge sex drive so i know where ur coming from jo! Unlike miss 6 times a week shanny babe! Hope callies right and ur oving! A baby made in nyc! That can be the name of ur pregnancy journal! So i hope senthil is giving you deposits and has given up being a trainee priest :rofl: ok girls onto me. Cd12 tested with digi this am bfn. Only had a digi left. No af yet! Yipee. Only had a dribble Of pee to test with cos i totally misfired my aim into the pan instead of the cup! :blush: havent recorded a temp
For today as havent slept all night! Was up talking all night with my dh, brother and friend. Then had to go and move my horse to a new yard or barn as called in u.s. Tried for 3 hrs to get him in the trailer. Stubborn donkey wouldnt go in! So went back up tonight to try again and he went in within 5mins! So wont be selling him for dogmeat just yet! Kidding. Randy
Brandy ur cravings are just too healthy lol, apple salad, hmm, yumm...not :haha: love u all girlies. And shey, love the pma! U will get ur bfp next month. Fxd for u sweetie x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie! Ur symptoms sound great babe! :hugs: have u tested again yet or is it tomorrow u test? Do u have your appointment tomorrow? Oh and brandy, are u looking forward to meeting the twins On tuesday? Lol. Kidding babe x


----------



## molly85

HAAGEN DAZS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Orgasm in a tub


----------



## IceFire

LOL Molly! So true! :rofl:

So how is everyone? Diane, do you have some news for us????? Shan I hope you are enjoying NYC.

Hope all the 4C gals are doing well!


----------



## Wantabean

thanks diane. was gona test today but forgot lol will do it tomorrow. at hospital on tuesday. got lote of new clothes today as NONE of my clothes fit anymore. i have never put on weight lol
i do however have a confession. i cant stop eating baked potatoes with tons of butter. as in about 6-8 potatoes a night. thats the reason my clothes dnt fit lol
bbs are agony today. they have never ever hurt like this before :sad2: any more symptoms d? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls.


----------



## Wantabean

hey shan :wave: 
how was your day? have fun? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I have been trying to post all day... Long day went sightseeing on a cruise. Walked around a bit. We are resting up and going dancing. Dh can shake it. Woot.

diane what are you doing with the horsey..just relocating? Don't take a digi just get frer missy! I'm taking one tomorrow am. My body is whacked. I hope I'm oving!

kirstie.. Potatoes?? A craving?

jo yum hagen daz.. I love the vanilla. Man I orgasmed saying that.

callie. Hope you catch the eggy!!! I hope I'm oving and catch mine. Af hasn't showed yet.. My body needs to be smacked.

ally:hi: I'm enjoying nyc..

got 2 deposits :rofl: senthil has traded in his priesthood!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie and shae x well just took my temp and its been 37.13-37.47 at night and its 36.3 wtf? Guess af is gonna visit tomorrow :cry: goodnight girls am off to sleep 2 days worth of sleep. Hope ur having a good time shae x


----------



## shaerichelle

hugs diane. Email me babe:) my temps don't get high at day. Maybe up .2 degrees. Finger crossed.

:dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kirstie tiring day but best by far:)


----------



## Wantabean

glad you got the goods lol
dunno never had cravings before, all i know is i need them now lol 
glad your having fun. i love dancing :happydance: 
i am testing in am also. what test should i buy? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

am sorry diane i know sod all about temps :hugs: your not out till :witch:shows xxx


----------



## IceFire

I am so sorry about your temps Diane. I don't know too much about it but my FX'd for you babe :hugs: It's not over till the :witch: shows!


----------



## Wantabean

any1 else here? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe it could be an implantation dip too hon. I went below my coverline when I got preggo last time.

sounds like a craving kirstie. I love dancing too.i would just buy frer.


----------



## Wantabean

tumteeetum:wacko::flower::baby::winkwink::haha::blush::coffee::shrug::happydance::kiss::hugs::test::dust::spermy::crib::mail::hangwashing::shower::wedding::mamafy::img::hi::bodyb::muaha::awww::friends::serenade::pizza::help::juggle::yellowcard::tease::saywhat::wohoo::flasher:](*,)[-o&lt;\\:D/


----------



## Wantabean

haha that would be great lol want chicken and ketchup 2 lol yeah will prob get a frer 
you having anymore symptoms ? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

no just breast pain I'm prob not preggo :cry:


----------



## Wantabean

you never know shan with these long cycles you couldget pg and not know for ages. i really hope you are, you really deserve it :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

aww thanks kirstie.. Lol none of my clothes fit either! You deserve it too. We all do :dust:


----------



## Shey

yay shan i hope you are pg


----------



## shaerichelle

me too but doubt it girls ..dh thinks I'm oving today.:)


----------



## Shey

aww! good luck Shan


----------



## Wantabean

haha think he just wants more :sex: lol i know the feeling. i swear i look about 10weeks pg at least wish i could put picture on to show you. . every1 keeps asking me how far i am :rofl: well we will both see what the morning has in store for us. i will find out for def at hospital on tuesday. 
hi shey how are you? xxx


----------



## Shey

hi wantabean
could be better if this cough would go away. i cough to the point of wanting to puke. My right bb has been hurting and so has my lower back and abdomen


----------



## Wantabean

haha you sure you didnt ov early? how many dpo r you? i hope your cough gets better :hugs: xxx


----------



## Shey

I did Ov at CD15. thank you i hope it goes away. damn cough


----------



## Wantabean

so your 3dpo? that right? man i suck at this lol 
so we can put sore bbs and back down to symptoms :happydance: 
its so quiet in here tonight


----------



## shaerichelle

lkirsite. I am sure it will be negative. I seem to be all over dh so I have something hormonal going on lol

going out.. 

gl kirstie..

diane go get frer

:dust:


----------



## Shey

wantabean im 4dpo


----------



## Wantabean

told you i sucked lol couldnt even tell you how many dpo i am lol 
will wait and see shan. enjoy your night out xx
diane you need to get frer first thing i am so excited for you xxx


----------



## Shey

i hate frer. it kept giving me BFN so i used clearblue


----------



## Wantabean

o my i am on cd28 and am 13dpo. that came fast. suppose i need to test lol xxx


----------



## Shey

go for it wantabean


----------



## jaimad

Ok so I know I don't post much here ladies but I lurk all the time! Please tell me what you think. I'm 9dpo
https://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm330/jaimaphoto/ce82adfd.jpg


----------



## calliebaby

Looks like a :bfp: to me! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> hi kirstie and shae x well just took my temp and its been 37.13-37.47 at night and its 36.3 wtf? Guess af is gonna visit tomorrow :cry: goodnight girls am off to sleep 2 days worth of sleep. Hope ur having a good time shae x

Never go off of temps that are different from your first temp in the morning. There is a reason that you are only supposed to take your temp once, at the same time, every day, before you get out of bed. You move around a lot throughout the day, making all other temps an inaccurate representation of what the hormones in your body are doing. The only temps that matter are the ones that you take in the morning. You are most definitely still in the game.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Shey

I see the line clear. it looks like a BFP to me


----------



## jaimad

Awww...really? Thank you ladies so so so much! Af isn't due till thursday so I'm hoping for sticky sticky vibes!


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Jaima.
oh we have a yellow lab named Chance.


----------



## shaerichelle

frer didn't work with my son. Clearblue failed for me last time.

hi callie 
hi shey
diane I think you are preggo.

I'm in a cab these drivers are crazy.


----------



## Shey

hey shan

yea cab drivers are the worst.


----------



## jaimad

Awww... I love my chance!!! I guess I can love your lab as well!! I love labs!


----------



## jaimad

Oh Shan... Watch those cabbies!


----------



## Shey

haha aww ya jaima! hehe!


----------



## Wantabean

looks like a def :bfp: to me 2 :happydance: 
gona sleep now. af so better not turn up in the am :growlmad: 
night guys xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

night kirstie good luck.

night everyone.

jaimad I can't see it on my phone..


----------



## Shey

night ladies


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> night kirstie good luck.
> 
> night everyone.
> 
> jaimad I can't see it on my phone..

thanx huni. best of luck to you 2. will keep you in my prayers tonight :hugs: g'night xxx


----------



## jaimad

Headed to bed ladies! Will test again in the am!


----------



## jaimad

Oh shannon...come on!!! Aren't you the poas inspector!! Lol! Where is Nicole!!! O need eyes!


----------



## jaimad

Btw Shan I hope you had fin on your trip! I would love to go to NYC


----------



## Nessicle

Defo a huuugggeee bfp for 9dpo Jaimad !!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: 

Morning all! 

I have reassessed me getting at OH for not having sex, think I was just pissed off at having to make all the effort for ttc! 

I swear the tiff was awful girls, he even said "why don't you move out then" :cry: my heart broke at that point! I walked away then he came up stairs to hug me and apologise! 

Anyway CD10 today! yay! I'm really really poor at the moment and only have 3 opk's left. I can't afford to buy any more so figure if I do one at around 3pm starting from CD12?? I've got my +opk on the exact same day CD14 every single cycle for the last 4 months, can't see how this month would be any different so if I stick to my plan of CD11, 13, 14 and 15 and then CD17 hopefully that will catch the egg even if I'm a day out?? 

I don't get paid til Friday :cry:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls...

how are you all getting on any news yet??
its so expensive keepin buyin all the kits ness ............grrr im only cd3 ...... feeling rubbish ......... hope this is all our lucky month xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

diane ru preggas???????????? xd xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Gem! :wave: 

Ugh it so is - I've managed to scram a few quid off OH to get some Wilkinsons opk's! Will have to do them twice a day instead of 3 times a day lol 

I NEED TO POAS lol it's been two weeks!! :wacko:

FX for us darl' xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

:wohoo: :happydance: jaimad! :wohoo: thats is a definate BFP! Congratulations girlie! You are pregnant! Sorry mark hurt u nessie, men have a way of doing that! They just dont think before they speak!
Glad everythings better now tho. Anyway temp this morning has gone way down to the converline at 36.59 :cry: having af feelings so the witch is definately on her way! Oh well, onto cycle 4! Last chance for a christmas baby! Kirstie, have u tested yet? Im really excited for u babe! Shan have u tested babe? Luv u x


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol im just the same!!!! 

yep fingers xd...... ive started temping so hopefully i wont have to guess so much this month!!!

which are the best opks.....there must be someone who knows where you can get a huge box full of them??? 

when i used them last month.....i did them in the morning but dont think i was meant to. oops.....wait till mid day ay!!! and do u test 3 times a day???? might have to do that xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Diane - yeah he apologised and all ok now! I know ov is defo on her way lol my emotions are sky high ha ha 

Sorry your temps dipped babe - Brandy did say her temp dipped just before her bfp so don't give up yet :hugs:

Gem - I get my opk's from Wilkinsons £2.98 or summat for 5 strips!

I test at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm - it so easy to miss the surge xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma :wave: hows things with u babe? I just know im out ness, such a big dip and 13dpo is a bit late for I.D. The witch not here yet but my hopes are dipped like my temp :haha: x


----------



## Nessicle

aww honey so sorry if that is the case but hoping that you will be suprised :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe..look at last months chart for me. I don't think you are out! Af stuff could be baby pains

gonna poas now


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: thanks girls! Surprisingly dont feel too dissapointed, i suppose cos i just expect not to get a bfp anyways! Woohoo shan, poas! Have u done it yet?? X


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean Diane - sounds defeatest but if you dont expect it you can't be disappointed! 

I don't expect I'll get a bfp this cycle either but we keep going hey?! :) xx


----------



## shaerichelle

bfn. But look at my chart. Think I oved yesterday. I don't think af is coming for you dianezk)


----------



## shaerichelle

ness that's true. At this rate I don't know when I'll get my bfp


----------



## Nessicle

Can't believe you're still getting bfn Shan and not knowing for sure if you've ov'd how frustrating!! 

On the plus side did you enjoy NYC? x


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry bfn shan, but hope u did ov and have caught the eggie! Hope ur having a great time. When do u go home? And nessie your right if you dont expect it then not so much dissapointment :thumbup: I am not promising never to symptom spot ever again! I have so many different 'symptoms' every month! So from now on unless i get a bfp i will not be reading between the lines! X


----------



## mommaof3

Morning Ladies 

Diane hunny its not over till the witch shows her ugly face everything crossed for you

Hi to everyone there is no hope of me ever catching up between dh and my little bean keeping my stomach so icky ive missed loads im sure


----------



## shaerichelle

not really nicole. It's been slow. Jaimad got a bfp that's about it. Lol

diane I go home tomorrow. Dh needed to go to his work today told me to get showered etc.. Lol he's still snoring. I have a migraine. Fibro caught up to me.


----------



## mommaof3

wow congrats Jaimad sorry fibro is bugging you Shan
ok so Ive tried the lemon tried ginger ale nothing seems to help called the ob they told me to take vitamin b6 50mg 3 times a day or get UNISOM and dh has my car today so no hope of getting to a store 

Shannon do you think the B6 would help


----------



## Nessicle

totally Diane - I tried to keep my ss'ing down to a minimum last cycle and think I did ok, but I'm not reading in to any symptoms at all this cycle, as clearly they're all AF related ha ha.

Hi Nicole! hope you're all feeling better! As Shan said you didnt miss a huge amount

-Shannon has been in NYC all weekend - jealous!! 
-Diane is waiting on either bfp or AF (fx bfp!!) 
-Rachel has just ovulated 
-I'm just coming up to ovulation now
-Shey has been feeling a bit grotty and has backache
-we have a new lady called Gemma
-Jaimad got her bfp 
-Callie I'm pretty sure she's just ov'd 

:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

good update ness! But nicole, this is your 1st written warning! As poas councillor you must catch up on the unread pages every day at least. Unfortunately morning sickness is not an acceptable reason for your absence. If you feel so sick your post may have to be filled and you can take early maternity leave! :rofl: only kidding babe, sorry ur feeling crap! :hugs: hope this phase passes quickly x


----------



## mommaof3

ok well little bean has gotta give mommies belly a rest with all this Oing going on there will be loads of PEEING comeing up and I cant miss all the poas


----------



## shaerichelle

lol diane.

B6 is supposed to be good for fibro too.


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Diane give my little bean a talking to if I could just get say an hour a day where I didnt feel like I was gonna puke id be very gratefull and my dh just doesnt understand that i can be so sick at my stomach and still eat all the time


----------



## mommaof3

well im gonna try the B6 first because staying on the couch with my eyes closed all day is not an option lol


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I forgot to tell you all my sil that stole my camera she took a load of pills and just about overdosed this weekend she has needed some help for a long time so hopefully she will get it now that its went this far


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies well i done what i promised and poas. :bfp: now i get to stress and worry loads again :sad2: 
diane this is the earliest i have had a seconnd line so dnt give up yet. 
ness sorry :hugs: men really dnt understand ttc
o well sixth time lucky


----------



## mommaof3

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO:happydance:CONGRATS:happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

thanks i am so excited but bliming terrified lol
have hospital appointment tomorrow so will get everything checked and might get to even see the start of a lil sac. so scary. how do you cope? xx


----------



## jelliebabie

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :bunny: :baby: :bunny: :flasher: :wohoo: congrats kirstie! Hope it is a sticky babba for u xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats kirstie!!

here is some sticky glue darling


----------



## mommaof3

im not gonna tell you to not worry because thats impossible just take it one day at a time at least this time you get to see a dr right away we all have our fingers crossed this is an extra extra sticky bean


----------



## mommaof3

this explains the 10 pounds of potatoes you have been eating every night lmao


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> hey ladies well i done what i promised and poas. :bfp: now i get to stress and worry loads again :sad2:
> diane this is the earliest i have had a seconnd line so dnt give up yet.
> ness sorry :hugs: men really dnt understand ttc
> o well sixth time lucky

Oooh :happydance:

congratulations honey!! awww try not to stress and worry it's not good for the beanie - I know that's easier said than done and I have no idea what you're going through right now but we're all praying for ya honey! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> this explains the 10 pounds of potatoes you have been eating every night lmao

Lol potato cravings! I'll watch out for that!


----------



## Wantabean

thank you guys. its still early days so if its ok with you guys i will just stay here with you :blush: xxx


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> this explains the 10 pounds of potatoes you have been eating every night lmao

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

kirstie... You can always stay here regardless babe.

diane :dust: love ya


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> thank you guys. its still early days so if its ok with you guys i will just stay here with you :blush: xxx

Nope sorry - kick her off here now :winkwink:

of course it is silly moo moo, you brandy and nicole are our resident preggo ladies now he he


----------



## Nixilix

Whoooooooooooooop wahooooooooooooooo way to go bfp!!!!! Well done kirstie, hope this one is an ultra sticky one. stay with us defo!!

Is it time for me to test yet?


----------



## Wantabean

haha thanks girls!! :hugs: you guys are the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol ness... 

okay gonna do more shopping my poor legs and feet


----------



## shaerichelle

kirstie.. Update ur sig:)


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Kirstie!!!! I am so happy for you.:hugs: Hopefully I can join you in a couple of weeks.
I am pretty sure I O'd on saturday. I have been above my coverline for two days now. :happydance:
This is the earliest that I have O's since my cycles came back. 1st month was cd24, 2nd was cd18 and now cd17. I think my body is figuring itself out now!!! :happydance:
Well, I have to go and I won't be on till quite a bit later. Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and Kirstie, don't you dare go leaving us. Event though you are preggo, you are still one of the 4 C's. :hugs:
(So excited for you :happydance:)


----------



## Wantabean

i hope you get your :bfp: huni. thank you xxx


----------



## Nessicle

lots of sticky :dust: Kirstie xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks huni lots of :dust: for you xxx


----------



## Wantabean

have visitors so will bbiab xxx


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey,,, firstly congrats to all the wonderfull :bfp:
Rite i have absolutely no idea wot my body is up to...last month i had a 31 day cycle, the month before a 23 day cycle and the ones before that anywhere imbetween!!!!
I am currently on CD 21 and i bought loads of O tests and frer and cheapy internet tests this month but i didnt get them until CD 16,,, so i mite have ovulated before i started testing??? anyway since i have had them they have all been negative O.... 
apart from 2 days since af we have BD every day this cycle (im so tired hahaha) bf loves it lol!!!
i just really dont know wot to think....did i Ovulate...didnt i!!??!
Any comments would be helpful 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I would try temping..

:hi: callie. I might hav ovd finally will see.


----------



## shaerichelle

oh and :dust: callie...:)


----------



## mommaof3

ive got to go do the dishes ugh ill bbiab


----------



## shaerichelle

you should teach jesse. Lol my newphew has been doing dishes with his dad since 2..its so cute


----------



## xGemxGemx

congratulations kirstie im so pleased 4 u!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jeez so much to catch up on..I just went back a few pages.

Soontobemummy, I would def suggest you start temping..it really helps with pinpointing ovulation and the OPK's don't work for all women. I don't know much about them, to be honest though.

Kirstie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your :bfp:..I hope this lil bubba is a very sticky one. Fx'd for you bigtime..I know you're worried.

The rest of you ladies, I suck at remembering where everyone is on their cycle but hope you soon catch the eggy or have caught it! 

Diane, how's the symptoms?! :D

Nessie :hugs:

AFM, we've had a busy day. Been at the MIL's for the day then had everyone here for dinner (hotdogs lol). I'm exhausted.


----------



## molly85

I need to get back on here 2 :bfp:'s andwhere was I?

Congratz girls and fingerscrossed for their stickyness.

Hope your eggs are chasing Senthills spermies Shannon.

I will be about all night now for thenext 3 so everyone update me


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girls so the witch hasnt arrived yet. Wish she would just move her ass so i can get onto next cycle! X


----------



## Nixilix

Who said she's even coming diane!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

yah diane.. She might not like you lol


----------



## shaerichelle

she doesn't like me!


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats Kirstie and Jaimad!!! So happy for you girlies! Now if we could just get Diane in there too dang it!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ shae! She doesnt like me either, she only comes to piss me off! My temp says shes coming rach x


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs: hey diane...

how ru guessin by ur temps?? everyones diff right!!!! fingers xd xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe. Tell her to leave you be and come my way. I think I'm currently the only one that wants her..lol


----------



## shaerichelle

oh diane :hugs: and ur temps are above coverline..and I had one dip and I got preggo.


----------



## molly85

I'lltake her if sheis followed shortly by ovulation.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo! Thanks girls. I know ur all rooting for me and i can hope she aint coming but got to be realistic! :hugs: put a pad on for afs arrival and now i have the tiniest bit of brown spotting? Im not convincing myself its implantation lol, think its too late for that? But it is strange!normally she comes full force, no warning
And i have af cramps, bloated so why is she taking so long. Ive got a pounding headache too now. I thought i knew my body, ttc has taught me otherwise!
And shan, dont say u want af! Didnt u ov yesterday? Xx


----------



## molly85

i need someegg sticks. Ifim going toovulateipredictit willbe in thenext 2 weeksgoingoff the spottings 6week cycle.
Pracitice makes perfect Diane keep thespermiesfresh andhopefor the best.

I was trying todecide if I had a touch of EWCM or some leftover spermies from last night. Jeez I'm sure heoff loads an unatural amount


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo! He off loads lots. Oooh, thats good! Haha the egg wont be able to hide from all those guys! X


----------



## Wantabean

diane my mw told me that implantation occurs between 2-14 days after conception so all is not lost yet. sorry huni your not out yet!!!! lol will keep fxd for you. 
shan af is not coming for you my dear
xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Diane :hugs: its brown so still some hope 

Jo I hate the left overs lol

Ive finally found something that settles my stomach a bit dry cookie crisp cereal im usually not fond of it but hey if it works


----------



## molly85

I think there a bit big headed like their dad.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo then those big heads should have no trouble getting in that eggie


----------



## molly85

I struggle to walk to the loo hours later without it dribble eugh!!!

What do you buy a 22 week pregnant lady for her birthday and a gift for the family?


----------



## mommaof3

I always say candles but Im candle crazy


----------



## molly85

I'm rubbish I dnt actually want to get them something baby related but guess I can't go wrong with mother care vouchers


----------



## mommaof3

no probably not as that also benefits the all the family I hate when you have to try and get those tricky gifts I always second guess my self and just go get a store gift card so they can get something that they want


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole and kirstie. Im 99.99 percent sure the witch is coming though, if temp is still down tomorrow then no way of implantation though ive already ruled that out in my mind lol. Luv u ladies :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I wanted to go bubble baths etc for her but OH doesn't think shewould like them


----------



## mommaof3

:hugs:Diane ill just give dh sperm a good threat this month 

Jo I feel for ya I hate trying to buy presents for other people


----------



## mommaof3

well dh wants to watch a movie so hopefully will bbiab if not goodnight ladies


----------



## molly85

bye nicole


----------



## Wantabean

jo debenhams have got some really nice candles. they look really good and aren't that expensive. bubbles are a good idea 2! i love lush. i got bf lush products wen she was pg and she loved them, gave her a chance to relax and unwind xxx


----------



## molly85

exactly my thoughts Kirstie. How is she doing with the little onewas it all very quick and painless? lol.
They also have a dog they are trying to rehomeandOH won't let me have it the big git thinks 2 is 2 many molly is only tiny even if she has a big precence

Ooooh here comes Shey!!!!!


----------



## Shey

good evening ladies


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey!!!
How's that DVD?


----------



## Wantabean

haha she had anything but the poor soul. in between contractions she was being sick so gas and air was out and they left it too late for epidural. she was in labour for 20 hours au natural. the baby then went into distress and they had to slit her all the way done and across her bumcheek. she had to push out out really quickly and is totally ruined. she also found out just before all this that she had a broken bone in her pelvis. she is having tons of health problems now to bless her xxx


----------



## molly85

OOhhhh nooo.
Enough to put us all off.
How long do you recon spermies canstickaround generally in the body not where they should be because i'm sil feeling all slippy thos is just gross when your at work


----------



## Shey

Jo I haven't watched my dvd yet im gonna wait til my mom comes home tomorrow from my sister's house. my sister lives in orlando


----------



## molly85

strong girl.
I can feeloneof my sad evenings coming on. I so need to atleast ovulate.


----------



## Shey

Aww Jo you will!


----------



## molly85

I know but feelslike an eternity at the moment.
I'm trying to remember what thecervixis ment to do at what point because I know mine is low and has a wee bit ofthick slightly stretchy CM available nice and squelchy down there lol


----------



## Shey

aww haha!


----------



## molly85

on the results of google i am either due the :witch: just had her or am a freak of nature


----------



## Shey

aww im sure you will O soon


----------



## molly85

when's his highness due to arrive?
Hows school?


----------



## Shey

He now got a new job and starts the first of April so he wants to fly me and my son up to him during my spring break. schools goin aight.


----------



## molly85

Fab gooooo


----------



## Shey

yea. Now just gotta see if he actually does get me and my son up to him. I'll believe him when I have the ticket in my hand


----------



## molly85

why wouldn't he fly you up?


----------



## Shey

im not saying he wouldn't im just waiting to see if he actually does it cause he's been saying he'd come see me and hasn't and now all of a sudden he got a new job and wants to fly me and j to him. so im just gonna sit back and wait to see if i can a plane ticket in the mail.


----------



## shaerichelle

jo darling your cervix moves alot.. When it's high soft and wet it's most fertile. So I check the same time everyday to use the cervix as a fertility tool.:)


----------



## molly85

well mine ispractically falling out so i am very confussled


----------



## shaerichelle

that usually means af but check again in few hrs.
diane babe :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey shan


----------



## molly85

hmm yepthats what i read and lookwhere i potentially am in my cycle or lack there of


----------



## Wantabean

morning ladies. 
jo sorry i cant help tbh couldnt point out my cervix never mind where it should be on what cd :blush: 
so ladies it is official, i have gone completely bonkers. am that worried about this apt that i have woken 5 hours earlier than planned and cant go back to sleep. haha coooocoo. also keep checking tests ( i might of kinda accidentally peed on another one :blush: ) just to make sure lines are def there. officially in lala land 
how is everyone else on this fine, dark, wet morning? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

ps we get a couple of hours of good weather and bam scotland turns back into scotland and its peeing down :growlmad:


----------



## Shey

im goin to the doctors tomorrow for a pap smear and talk to her and find out wats goin on with my body.


----------



## shaerichelle

hey shey. Just got done packing excited to go home. 

gonna sleep now. Be on tomorrow:)


----------



## Shey

night shan

night ladies im goin to bed have to be up at 7am


----------



## molly85

I'm at work having to stay in the office. POssibly eatten adodgy pie and to much popcorn.
Soobviously finding timeto check my cervix and trying to figure out how i can ensure i get the job that was to be mine now 2 other peopl who are good want it to


----------



## molly85

night you 2


----------



## Wantabean

mojo jojo o how i missed you lol thought you were offline? you back on nights? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

night guys :hugs:


----------



## molly85

yupI'm here i textedbut I guess your still creditless.


----------



## Wantabean

haha i am in deed lol phone isnt even on but i shall go find it lol suppose i could top up the now lol so bloody lazy lol xx


----------



## molly85

bloody woman. Whats going to happen with workare you going to risk it?


----------



## Wantabean

what new job? i now have credit!!! xxx


----------



## molly85

Nooo th old one that you had to have the risk assessment done for


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

morning chicks!


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

How is everyone? Diane any sign of a bfp or AF yet? Got everything (except my legs) crossed for you! 

I'm on CD11 official bd time!! :wohoo: :happydance: :bunny: :spermy:

tonight I'm gonna get all dressed up for Mark in that nurses outfit, conceive+, softcups, and legs in the air after for 30 mins he he

will get my tv rigged up for after :sex: so I can lay watching one born every minute while I'm waiting for the :spermy: to get up into that lovely uterus of mine!


----------



## Nessicle

brandy my birthday is November 3rd - would be cool if you had bubba around my birthday he he

you going to find out the sex of the baby? Is anyone going to? OH said he won't want to know (although I reckon he will want to once I am pregnant) but I would want to know!! We're planning on getting things second hand so we'll need to know what we're having so people know what to give us or get us!


----------



## Wantabean

ok ladies off to my appointment will fill you in soon xxx


----------



## Nessicle

good luck Kirstie!! xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

morning girlies! Hi nessie! Sounds like a great plan, legs up watching 1 born every min! Thanks for reminding me its on! Ok, my temps gone back up a bit, period pains but still no witch. Cd32 again. 
Why is it your body goes all funny when ttc? I was always 28 day cycles! And only got cramps once she had arrived. I am convinced my body is trying to mentally torture me lol x


----------



## Nessicle

You're welcome Diane! :hugs:

Hmmm.....sounding good though babe if your temps have gone back up and no AF! :wohoo: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

diane. I'd say with the brown blood and temp dip you experienced an implantation dip yesterday.

ness good luck. ii have done my legs for 20 mins.with my son I lifted my but in the air by putting a pillow under it.

my temp is the same as yesterday. I don't think I've ovd.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Kirstie!

Yeah, I want to find out what we're having..cuz I'm soooo impatient! And i want to know what things to buy, also.

Sounds like you're prepped for the night, Nessie!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Diane, I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

me too. She's got a lot of signs.

good luck kirstie. 

I'm starting to give up hope my body is cooperating.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No giving up allowed, Shan! It's gonna happen. I just know it.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. Well temps are all messed up from the weekend but today is 36.5 so think I od cause always 36.2/3 before. Got mild cramping and creamy cm. Not an overload of it but I feel ery wet. 

How are we all. On my mobile so not caught up yet. 2dpo, 12 to go!!!


----------



## Wantabean

oooo diane i am so excited for you. 
well i got there and told them i was pg again. they refused to take my bloods coz they could only do them if i wasnt pg! wtf? i am getting scanned on friday and my 'management plan' will get put in place then. they said o i am sure this will continue. i have heard that after every mc. quite disapointed they wouldnt even check my hcg levels. 
how is every1 else this afternoon?
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How rude! I can't believe that...why in the world would they only test you if you're not pregnant. Makes no sense at all...grrr


----------



## shaerichelle

what kind of crap is that kirstie? Good luck. Don't stress...

awesome rachel.

brandy no one will do anything for my body. And I think if I ovd my temp would be higher.

I'm impatient too but we are gonna let it be a surprise..if I ever get pg.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My main thing is I just wanna know if this feeling I've had for years is correct...that my next will be a boy.


----------



## Wantabean

aye i thought it was rude. he also tried to tell me i was 12 weeks pg!! I think i would now. my mw had to correct him about ten times. its gona be quite stressful i think.
hope it wont be him scanning me!! grr lol


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> oooo diane i am so excited for you.
> well i got there and told them i was pg again. they refused to take my bloods coz they could only do them if i wasnt pg! wtf? i am getting scanned on friday and my 'management plan' will get put in place then. they said o i am sure this will continue. i have heard that after every mc. quite disapointed they wouldnt even check my hcg levels.
> how is every1 else this afternoon?
> xxx

eh?! Doctors in this country are a nightmare!! 

It really pisses me off cos they act like we get the NHS for free and that we should be happy with what we have - errr we pay national insurance and tax therefore it's not free, therefore we desere a decent service!!! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

yep I'm well covered for tonight Brandy he he! 

Shan it has to happen for you, you're putting sooo much effort in!! 

If I don't get pregnant this cycle I'm gonna try NTNP for a bit and see how that goes and focus on a holiday and my driving!

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope the US healthcare system doesn't get worse with the passing of the unicersal healthcare_ but I know it will only get worse. That we will experience a a system like the NHS...

kirstie...can you take more tests to make sure they get darker to ease your mind?

ness that sounds like a good plan.

I know I am putting a lot of effort in but .y nody doesn't want to work with me.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. You are all so wonderful! :hugs: nessie, shae, brandy, kirstie, nicole, rachel, i love u girlies :hugs: thanks for all your support! Well, the witch got me! I knew she would but hoped she wouldnt lol. Glad she didnt drag it out any longer though. I really think im never gonna be pg :cry: my body is cruel tricking me with symptoms etc. Never ssing again! Good luck with catching that eggie ness! Brandy, i think ur right and it will be a boy u have! Shae, am gonna check out your chart! Hope u have ovd! Kirstie
That dr sounds like an ass! I knw u must be very worried babe, how many weeks where u when you had ur m/cs? Once u get by that stage you will be so relieved and we are all praying for u and ur wee beanie :hugs: anyone know whats happened to loren? Not seen her on here for a few days! And gemma, how are you today? X


----------



## shaerichelle

no diane babe! Send her my way. That bitch :cry: she was supposed to come see me.

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm getn ready to board plane bbl.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon babe :hugs: safe journey home sweetheart xx


----------



## Shey

hey Diane!


----------



## Wantabean

i am really sore diane. good things are coming your way i can feel it. 
great minds think alike shan lol just done digital test and was so nervous. i have never had pgcy detected on them before and that sweet sweet word appeared within secs. PREGNANT lol i am over the moon and def think this is it. i only have gotten to 7weeks once but bub was gone before i seen heart. had one discontinued pg which happened at 6w1 but didnt know till 10w. the rest have been about 5w. if i see heartbeat then i will feel better. 
you girls really are the best :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome kirtsie. Did it have the number on it? I'd do another in a week.

made it home. It's so rainy. 

diane if your temp is up high and you are bleeding are you sure it's af?


----------



## Shey

yay home sweet home shan! hehe


----------



## Nessicle

Awww Diane!!! Can't believe that wicked witch got you!! You sounded soooo pregnant - ss'ing is evil I won't be doing any of it and no pregnancy tests unless AF is late! I'd rather not think about it eacy cycle now unless AF is late! 

I might not be around much tonight as will be :sex: and planning to get all dolled up for Mark to seduce him (picture me in a white pvc nurses outfit, legs propped up against wall ha ha ha)

Kirstie did the digi tell you how many weeks you were babe? 

Shan - hope you enjoyed NYC!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey. Hows things? Hi shanny babe! Yip its definately that evil old auntie! For some reason it seems i get temp dip day before af and temp up again when she comes! Obviously just another way of my body trying to piss me off! Lol. You excited about moving house now huni? Its gonna be a busy week for you! 
Kirstie sweetheart, im so excited for you and hopefully the positive on the digi is a good sign! The start of a cycle is such a depresingly boring time isnt it?
I am really doubting my ability to get pregnant now, but at least i now know more about my cycles and when i ov etc. At least i know now i dont have a luteal phase defect. Lp of 13 days isgood right? I wonder what the problem is then though? Oh Well, whats for u wont go by you eh? Xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

apparently your temp rises during your period which would explain the temp going back up??


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh naughty nessie! :flasher: mark wont be able to resist, so wont be surprised you will be absent from here for a while! Have fun! Woohoo cant wait to watch one born every minute xx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha lol I can't wait either! will give me something to do whilst I'm trying to make a baby he he! 

guys I think the drinking more water thing is paying off - either that or my body has got rid of all the bcp hormones that were previously in my system after 12 years of taking them....

cos I have quite a bit of CM! It's like a fluid cream whitish but turning more clear if that makes sense? I don't usually get much CM but when I look down there when I go to the loo there's quite a bit!


----------



## jelliebabie

yip nessie think that would explain it! Now im wondering wether to treat myself tonight! :wine: or not :cry: hmmmn :wine: sound like a good idea x


----------



## Nessicle

you go for it Diane!! drink one for me too!! 

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

i dont get alot of cm either ness. Just a little but not heaps, and when i get ewcm its only a little when i wipe. Can water improve it then? Think i will look into ways of increasing it. Do u know any nessie?


----------



## Nessicle

Evening primrose Oil can increase it but it can also delay your ovulation so you'd have to do opk's for longer. Water can definitely increase it - if you're dehydrated then it affects your eyes, mouth etc so can only assume it would have an effect on CM too. Also been recommended to me is Shatavari not sure exactly what it is but it's a vegetable type of supplement you can get that is supposed to increase it. The lady who recommended it to me said she has tons of CM now! x


----------



## jelliebabie

haha, i might have one for u too then nessie poo. A wee bottle of wine for watching one born every minute. Will be thinking of u with your legs proped up in the air nessie! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh thanks nessie, that just might be useful and i do have a habit of not drinking enough water! Ok am gonna go now, got to bring the horsie in from the field and give him his dinner! New stables in nice, small yard. Woman can be bitchy but horsey woman are even worse! Honestly! My last place was huge and i hated it. X


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe I take shatavari. It keeps me moist enough so I never need lube lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

enjoy horsey time diane


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I'm the same Diane - too much caffeine and not enough water! I've switched to decaff for the afternoon and just have two cups of tea a day now and drink more water during the actual day! Whatever it was is helping he he! 

Hope horsie has a nice dinner!! 

Catch you soon, if I don't get on again tonight have a lovely evening every one! xxx


----------



## molly85

Lucky girls get to wotch One BOrn Every Minute whilst I'm working.

Sorry she turned up Diane, have you got OH on Horny Goat for next month and Zinc?
I will text Kirstie in a bit sounds really great I'm with her OH and Mumand she's 2months gone.
Shannon tell your self you have O'd and you arein the 2 WW, I suspect you are stressing your body out wanting to O and that egg is refusing to apper as well as the :witch:
Brandy so excitedfor your scan bring pictures they are sooooo impressive these days.
Hey Shae god luck at the doctors!
Ness seduce that manandmakehimpart with his sperm then show him how scary woman in labour are lol.
Where's Nicole?
Sorry if I have forgotten any1 and I willtext Lorento check she's ok.


----------



## mommaof3

Diane :hugs: 

Shan glad you made it home safely 

Nessie the NAUGHTY NURSE have fun tonight 

Hi Jo how are things with you 

Kirstie wohoo on the digi :happydance:thats a good sign its a sticky one 

did Brandy have her scan today I cant remember exactly when it is 


Hello to anyone Ive missed


----------



## molly85

Hey Nicole.
I'm a busy bee trying to squeeze :sex: into a busy schedule.I havebeen called for 2 interviews with another 1 hopefully in the pipeline


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls, well im sure i o'd on sunday so i have done the over ride on ff. Sat and sun temps dont count cause went wee before i temped. Boo. So annoyed but didnt want to wake OH with the last shouting "you body temp is blah blah blah!!"

So sorry Diane, stupid witch. Hope i dont see her. 2dpo and i am bored with it already! Not testing AT all this month, unless af late and she never is.

Hope all is good. Im off to bingo to win my millions... well maybe a tenner


----------



## shaerichelle

her scan is tomorrow. Sure she's excited to see the twins.

jo I'm not stressed actually. Just wish my body would coperate.

ok I'm going to get my buddy. First time away this long. I miss him lots!


----------



## molly85

Not so much stress Shan more worry and concentration on your body is what i meant. I know that eggs there so no loosing faith


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo have Hubby leave you a deposit and turkey baste it 

Rachel hope you win millons and af stays away 

Shan isnt it amazing how you can miss a little person so much when they drive you so crazy lol


----------



## molly85

Turkey baste lol. He'slike having a child about the place I have to do a great heap of his ironing before work eugh


----------



## mommaof3

EWWW just say you forgot lol and he will have to do it


----------



## mommaof3

BBIAB gonna go watch Toy Story with the lo


----------



## molly85

not a hope he will burn or ruin something


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it is crazy. Lol I love toy story.


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry but I got lye down not feeling well.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya every 1 xx

aww im sorry diane..... :hug:... have that drink and then onto a new month with me!!

when i got pg last year i was on weight watchers and drinking so much water..... i think it made a huge difference to my cm.... it was stretchier than ever (sorry lol) so ive started again from today.

i cant wait till ov seems like its gona be ages away 4 me!!!! :winkwink::dance: becos jay and me are both off work in 2 weeks so hopefully be perfect timin 4 lots of :spermy::sex::dust:

hope ur havin lots of :sex: ness lol 
:dust::dust:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiii gals

I'm munching on Dortios mmm.

Diane, so sorry the evil witch got you :( :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hello ladies, Im chilling at school waiting for class to start.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy and gemma! Gonna have some cherry lambrini :wine: and move on to next month alchohol free! Plenty of water! Sounds like that might do me a favour! Hope u get that eggy this cycle gemma!
Brandy u looking forward to seeing the :baby: :baby: tomorrow? Lol. Only winding u up, im sure itll just be the one. Going to watch 1 born every min! Just think right now nessie will have her nurse outfit on the now with her legs propped up against the wall! Go ness! haha x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey :wave: shanny, sorry ur not feeling well babe :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha diane lol I'm here!! 

felt too knackered after work and my shower - decided to get a shower on days we bd as I don't want a bath to wash away all my lovely CM he he!

so we :sex: with my hips propped up so when he pulled out we didnt lose any :spermy: absolutely non dripped out :happydance: so I laid in that position (cold i might add lol) for about 25 minutes then inserted a softcup then laid there another 10 minutes or so.

Sorry for TMI and I don't know whether this is normal or not but after I'd used my middle finger to insert the softcup, it smelled quite irony....?? is this cos of my vajayjays natural smell or something?? :shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls after a 2 hr nap I feel better.

ness.. That could be his spermies. How is naughty ness lol?

diane I'll go alcohol free after af shows. Might. not be for another 3 months lol

hi gemma and hi brandy.


----------



## molly85

Hey all,

Got hold of Loren she's moving so has no internet she is 7 DPO and is awaiting the :witch: not turning up to test.

How is everyone else?


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! Diane, I am so sorry the bitch....I mean witch :haha: got you. She is an evil sucker. I hope that you have fun tonight and enjoy some wine. I am sure your turn is coming.:hugs:
I am 3dpo today, but my temp dropped a bit this morning (I usually rise until a few days before AF shows and then I dip. So, I am hoping that I really did O last saturday and today's temp was a fluke. It was still acceptable enough for ff to consider me ovulated. 
How is everyone doing? I might not be back on till tomorrow, so I hope everyone is well.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Callie.. I had a dip on 2 dpo when I was preggo! So different for you might be good for you!

When after Ov do you start getting high temps? Is it gradual or like a temp rise of .6 degree of temp?

Diane I still cant believe she got you with your chart. Makes me question charting.


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- Scroll down on my chart to the second one. That is a good representation of what my temp rise usually looks like.
Oral charting is not as accurate as vaginal charting and there are many factors when temping that can make it strange for a day here and there. There is probably a reason the Diane and my temps were weird today.


----------



## shaerichelle

As far as I know she does vag temping. Welll I did look at your chart and think its fab:) I envy you lol. 

If I compare this chart and last chart I will O in a few days. SO I guess Ill try OPK.


----------



## calliebaby

It is really interesting if you compare the chart on the bottom of the page with my other two. It really shows the progression that my body has made in the last few months.
Your body will figure it out. I am sure of it. Besides, you don't necessarily have to have af to O.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Here here for the Oing without AF


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks callie.


----------



## shaerichelle

I pray my body will just hurry and O.


----------



## molly85

Did thedoctors run any tests Shan?
I feel so lucky I have a good idea what the problem is with my body


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Kirstie and Diane!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup I had an ultrasound done and tests and blood tests. I am all normal!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan :hugs: hi callie :wave: hi jo :wave: yes shan, i do temp vgny. Ness says temps go up during af? Callie, hope u have got ur o day right babe, am sure u will get ur bfp! When are u seeing ur dr again shan? X


----------



## molly85

Floopy bodies


----------



## shaerichelle

No Diane babe they go down for AF!


----------



## shaerichelle

the first half of your cycle is estrogen which is when your temps are lower.. the second is progestrone which is when your temps are higher the heating hormone. your temp usually drops before af but yours went up!


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, darling for you!

This is in the Museum of Sex window.
 



Attached Files:







Mus of Sex.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## molly85

Why do i get a picture of dildo's


----------



## shaerichelle

the diy thing lol. These dildos were huge! lol


----------



## molly85

Size matters no matter what we say lol.
I'm going to get a reputation for DIY. Oooh i have cheese cakes 4 tiny 1's


----------



## Shey

haha nice Shan


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, so u went to the sex museum then! Wayhaay! So was it interesting then? I know temps rise after ovulation and drop before af, but can they rise for some reason on day of af? Mines dropped The day before af on my 1st cycle and rose on day of af then too :confused: jo, try to make more use of matty rather than diy! The more :sex: the higher your chances of :baby: did the doctOrs say how long it should take for your medication to regulate ur cycles? X


----------



## molly85

Absolutly done Diane. we have such random schedules I really amgoing to have to rely on OPK's as he does 12 hour shifts for 7 days straight every fortnight so is very tierd when he comeshomeplus my job which is shifts. I am now giving it till June when I have my bloods done and a check up unless i suddenly balloon out and we totally missed it lol


----------



## Shey

Hey Diane :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine dropped last month :rofl: I mean the month before with AF. Usually when people see a drop is when they get AF. We had no time to actually go into the inside but we went into the store part.

Jo Size does matter. The bigger the better. lol joking.


----------



## Shey

haha to me size doesn't matter


----------



## molly85

Shey you are in a place of woman and saftey you can admit it with out hurting their feelings. Knowing what they are doingwith it is also important. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Jo.. they need to know what to do with it. I am lucky in that sense... lol


----------



## molly85

he trained my now i'm training him ohhh the fun.


----------



## molly85

I see Kel lurking. How's it going?


----------



## Shey

I've been with guys that their thing was kind of small even my ex and he managed to knock me up so yea it doesn't matter to me as long as I get knocked up haha


----------



## shaerichelle

I had to do no training neither did he lmao.

It was good from the start. Matter of fact our on year since started dating and having :sex: started.


----------



## Shey

:rofl:


----------



## molly85

I seemed to date 3 virginsin a row i didn't have a hopeespecially as i was quite shy so Matt bought meout of my shell lol


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Jo! How are things for you honey? I wish you were feeling better but I know how having a low thyroid can make you feel. I am doing much better. No more sickness which is wonderful. I have almost made it through my first trimester and so far have only gained one pound...yay! LOL I am going Thursday to have my NT scan and some bloodwork, so I am excited to get to see lil bean again. My biggest discomfort right now is sciatica which is literally causing a pain in my ass...ROFL. I am going to the chiropractor for the first time ever tomorrow and hopefully he can give me some relief.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah Senthil finished brining me out of my shell. lol.

Its great to be out of your shell, isnt it?


----------



## Shey

the 3 guys i dated were all experienced and the first guy took my virginity. I was 23 when I lost it and the guy was 30.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kel, if he cant give you relief than look for someone who does bowen therapy, usually a natural doc. Woman who are preggo with that get a lot of relief.


----------



## shaerichelle

I was 13 when I lost mine :wacko:


----------



## molly85

yup deffinatly knaked house work the lot.

I'm starting to feel better kel. Will you bring us pictures so we have a pictorial goal in sight. I'm just a whiney mare


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Shannon. This is my first time to seek out anything like chiropractor, accupuncture, etc but I am really hurting and need something. The best part is that the chiropractor I'm seeing doesn't charge if you're preggo. Yay for free! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope Brandy posts her pics tomorrow... I need to see some!


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Thank you Shannon. This is my first time to seek out anything like chiropractor, accupuncture, etc but I am really hurting and need something. The best part is that the chiropractor I'm seeing doesn't charge if you're preggo. Yay for* free*! LOL

Woah that never happens!


----------



## molly85

16 but I dnt think it was the full thing hard to remember now so other wise 18 for real gooy mess eugh just plain old bad memories


----------



## Shey

Shan you lil slut. just kidding.


----------



## Shey

Damn am I the only smart one that wait til she was in her 20's? :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Yikes free i dn't think we even getit free


----------



## NurseKel

I will definitely post a pic for you Jo! I am going to try to get them to get me a really good shot of the nub so I can have the "Nub experts" on here predict the gender. II don't know why but it is driving me crazy wondering what we're having. Still another 7 weeks to go before we will know. 
Brandy, if it makes you feel any better...I don't think you're having twins. Your bump is so adorable but I think too small for twins. LOL Can't wait til you get to see bubs tomorrow!


----------



## molly85

20's i deffinatly couldn't have lasted that long lol


----------



## Shey

I did! cause I smart. hehe! when i was in highschool a lot of the girls in my graduating class were such sluts and a lot of them were waking round pregnant.


----------



## shaerichelle

I dated the same guy from 13-17 and then the same one from almost 19-29, lol soo.. yah lol


----------



## molly85

yep mine have all been atleast a year but have been on BC since i was 18 so was smart on that front 6 years on the hideous stuff


----------



## Shey

:rofl:
I was on BC at 23 but it made me sick so I stopped takin it when the guy i was with at the time dumped me.


----------



## molly85

i stayed on it as it made me human now i am evil again i am just await the killer cramps and heavy flo to return


----------



## Shey

haha you can get pregnant off of any form of bc so wats the point in taking them?


----------



## Wantabean

hey girls sorry my 'nap' turnes into 8 hours lol
how is everyone? xxx


----------



## molly85

injection seems to be fairly nonpregnant if you follow the instructions properly my friend didn't shenow has a 6year old


----------



## molly85

lol good thing i only text you 4 hours ago lol.
All i can say is bloody doctors


----------



## Wantabean

i know but have decided that i am not gona get stressed like that again. everything has to go good this time. i say that i am gona be a nervous wreck on thursday night/friday morning lol will bbiab gona have some potatoes lol yes at this time of night lol xxx


----------



## molly85

Ihave just eatten my dinner so would never question you choise to eat spuds how are they served?


----------



## Wantabean

just baked lol then i put 4 in a bowl with half a tub of butter mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cant wait :happydance:


----------



## molly85

lol did you microwave then put in oven??
oh i want a coranation chicken spud now.

OOOh can we call the bean spud?


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies just spent time trying to catch up Im so tired today just cant seem to get my butt motivated so Im gonna go take it to bed getting up 4 times a night to pee is keeping me tuckered out lol 


Jo hope you hear good news from your interviews you had 

Nessie hope those spermies found the eggie 

Shan hope you feel better 

Diane hope your wine was tasty 

Brandy good luck at the Dr tomorrow cant wait to see your scan pics 

Shey any news on your plane tickets yet 

SPUD GIRL try and not stress to much I think this is gonna be your sticky bean were all praying for you and your bean 

Callie when can we expect you to start testing sorry if I missed you saying 


ok my 4c ladies im off to bed loads of BABY DUST to you and sticky vibes to all our little beans


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Kirstie and your potatoes!


----------



## shaerichelle

I do feel better yes.


----------



## molly85

Ladies is there anything i take for PMS when it hits as i have no idea when that is?


----------



## shaerichelle

I just use a hot water bottle or heat or some NSAID.


----------



## molly85

Do I mean PMT? when you get all evil pain isn't a problem evil mood swings are


----------



## shaerichelle

Paracatemol? right lol.

I dont have bad af pains:wacko:

I need to go crash and sleep. g night gals.


----------



## molly85

night shannon im worried about the mood swings lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon! So its a year since u and senthil started dating AND :sex: so does that mean u :sex: on the 1st date? Ooh you naughty little dirty! :rofl: oh and i lost my big v when i was 14 :blush:


----------



## molly85

obviously a british thing doing it early Diane lol you been flushing out the mouldies?


----------



## molly85

Have you any thoughts on how I can stop being evil as the :witch: arrives Diane?


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Callie when can we expect you to start testing sorry if I missed you saying

I didn't. I am going to wait until af is a no show this cycle. I wasted a perfectly good frer last cycle with a most definite bfn. I knew the witch was coming by my chart. If my chart looks good through 14dpo, then I will test.


----------



## calliebaby

Diane- Sometimes temps can be a bit weird when your period first comes. The drop that you had in your temp yesterday signified af coming and today's higher temp was probably just a weird af thing. I bet it drops some more tomorrow and makes more sense.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

I'v stopped temping for the mo Callie my schedule is just allover the place so it's the trusty opk's for me no that i have seen a positive and keep running out I am just soo pants. I hope I'm better with stock piling nappies


----------



## Wantabean

haha jo i like it! spud it is lol just popped in to say hi for a minute. going to friends to help with baby. xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls.

Shan hope u enjoyed new York!

Diane sorry again about witch.

Randy brandy enjoy the scan can wait to hear about it!!

Ness hope you enjoyed the bd'ing and you are on route to catch the egg!!

Jo if u find a pmt remedy let me know!!

Callow you are 1 day ahead of me, I'm not testing either. Let's stay strong!!

Kirstie hope you are enjoying those spuds!! So happy for u xx

well it's 3dpo today and Im trying not to ss! Just been sorting out sisters hen do! So excited!! Took a preg friend to mothercare the otherday! I wana shop there! O'ing to see my friends twins next week, can't wait! 

Sorry if I missed anyone! How are we all today?!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> hi girls after a 2 hr nap I feel better.
> 
> ness.. That could be his spermies. How is naughty ness lol?
> 
> diane I'll go alcohol free after af shows. Might. not be for another 3 months lol
> 
> hi gemma and hi brandy.

aaahh I see thanks Shan doll! Hope you enjoyed some wine mmm! Will be having a glass on Friday watching Lost! 

x


----------



## Nessicle

So morning girls! Just finished catching up! 

Soz for the confusion Diane with temps for AF :haha: I read that during your period your body temperature is slightly warmer and then it drops as your CD's go on as you're making estrogen. My temps for AF are always a little higher then they start to decline around CD4 and level out until ovulation so was thinking it was perhaps the same for you?

Lol at Kirstie and her potatoes - I noticed the time! Gone 2am lol! You must be having some strong craving for potatoes he he! 

Jo - evening primrose oil is good for pMS/PMT and for regulating cycles. You could start taking it next time AF visits up until ovulation (it can cause uterine contractions so you should take it from ovulation to AF just in case you are pregnant) 

Well I tell you girls I am soo soo relaxed this cycle!! 

No stressing about TTC, no worrying about bbt, or how many times we're :sex: this SMEP is fun! just bd'ing every other day til +opk then will bd for three consecutive days miss a day then bd one last time. 

I'm just gonna get on with normal life in the 2ww too, have trip to the cinema on Wednesday next week with mum, works quiz next Thursday etc. 

que serra serra hey?! 

Shan btw lovin that cute little babygro on your avatar!

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness..

same temp again today af should show if I go by last mo chart tomorriw. Doesn't look it. No o in nyc. I'm peod today.


----------



## Nessicle

I would be going insane by now hun - is there nothing herbal you can take that brings on AF? What about EPO? that is supposed to regulate menstrual cycles xx


----------



## shaerichelle

well I'm gonna talk to the accupuncturist today if she doesn't give me something I'm going to get some epo tomrrow. Can't believe I am on cd 64. I honestly have.no o pain or breat pain anymore no cramps or nothing. I think I'm gonna read about smep.


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shannon! Sorry your so frustrated huni xx
Nessie, glad ur alot calmer this month ttc, u where quite stressed last month and think relaxing will make all the difference!
thanks everyone for the af condolences :haha: and jo, the best thing for pmt is to have a well prepared o.h. So long as he backs down and says absolutely nothing when u are ranting you shouldnt explode violently lol. X


----------



## jelliebabie

my temp is even higher today than it was yesterday so i think im similar to u in pattern then nessie x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Diane babe yeah was quite stressy last cycle! I also think the bcp i was on for 12 years has left my system and that's another reason I have more CM combined with being more hydrated! 

I read it can take 2-3 months for it to leave your system so perhaps this month will be my month! I don't want to say I have a good feeling about it cos that will jinx it - haven't even ov'd yet :haha: 

Have got right ovary pains and feel a bit crampy so Lady Ov is on her way! 

Will do my next opk around 3pm as that's when I usually get the surge on CD14 so monitoring it 3pm and 7pm until then! 

yeah perhaps you're similar to me diane with your temps, I know I feel boiling around AF usually lol xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

Just got home from MIL's..dr appt this morning went wonderfully. Couldn't ask for better results..says baby is perfect. Great, strong heartbeat..170 bpm!

Was so beautiful :D

Meet Baby Peace

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5599/babyscan1.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Brandy - perfectly formed little bubba!! 

I almost just cried sat here looking at your scan picture!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

you're having a boy btw I just know it xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ness, that's his leg though! :haha:

Kidding, kidding. 

I can't believe how formed bubs is though..I wasn't expecting that just yet. The doc had me on the table and put the cold jelly on my tummy..and was talking so normally. And bam...there was baby on the screen. I was like OMG!!!!! lol. Saw the heartbeat blinking away. So very cool. *big sigh* I've stared at these pics all day long. I go back in a month and get another scan..yippeeee!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I was gonna say - what a big boy lol he he

aww I'm so happy for you darling!! They do scans pretty frequently over there then? Over here we have 12 weeks and 20 weeks and that's it unless you pay to have a 3d scan private (I'll be doing that!!) 

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds like we do get a lot of em..I won't be complaining :D

I'd love to have a 4d one done..soooo cool.


----------



## Nessicle

can't wait to see more pics!! 

Oh gosh I so can't wait for that moment *sigh* xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Be back ina few..the builders need me. Don't know they know I'm doing important stuff here! Havent even put it on Facebook yet lol!


----------



## Nessicle

lol see you in a bit hun xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well that changed quickly..its starting to rain so I'm off the hook :D


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon! So its a year since u and senthil started dating AND :sex: so does that mean u :sex: on the 1st date? Ooh you naughty little dirty! :rofl: oh and i lost my big v when i was 14 :blush:

yes we did:) But I had to break up with my ex before we did the deed. :haha:

We started really being around each other two months earlier texting, talking everyday non stop. So we gradually got to know each other:happydance:

age 14.. I dont feel so bad now:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yay Brandy! Isnt there another bean there??


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh forgot about that I lost the big V when I was 15! Me and Mark :sex: on our first date too ha ha


----------



## shaerichelle

See ness I am not the only naughty lol.

Brandy, I think you are having a boy as well.


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: I'm Nessy Naughty Nurse


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes lol you are! :haha: 

Hi I am sexy shae :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy beautiful first picture of your little bean I so hope I get to have one done soon or I may have to go to drastic measures kindnap an ultrasound tech and the machine 

Shan you and Ness are DIRTY girls lol 

I was 14 lol but I can say I made dh wait 6 weeks before giving it up as a matter of fact it was on Easter sunday lol


Jo just tell dh to agree to everything you say and want that helps keep my PMS under control lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. I am I will admit it


----------



## Nessicle

I am too - I like being a dirty girl in the bedroom :blush: <:haha: yeah right!


----------



## mommaof3

Dh and I used to have some pretty crazy romps and sex everyday but the lo has but a stop to most of that lol we just try to stay awake long enough to cuddle before we both zonk out its a wonder we have another one on the way


----------



## jelliebabie

omg brandy! Wowwowowow! What an amazing little picci on babba! Amazing to meet him at last! :happydance:
Oohh naughty nessie and sexy shae! Pleased to meet you, im dirty diana! :haha: i made hubby wait till the 2nd date so im not as bad as u two! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> im not *as bad as u two*! :rofl:

well the cheek of it.........



:winkwink:


----------



## jelliebabie

[email protected] nicole. cant u just say u dont know how far on you are like u said u where going to? I really hope u get to see ur baba soon! not fair they keep u waiting so long :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Dirty Diane nice to meet you! lol

Nicole, I have been feeling that way lately, lol I just want to cuddle, but with my teenager I cant lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and the second date. My first date was in Jan and that was the only date lol.. SO I guess that one was the second :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha nessie your not as bad a shannon though, so try not to feel too bad! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

i was sex mad like u shae when i 1st met dh. 12yrs later and i need to dust off the cobwebs down there :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Diane.. that is funny. I am still mad sex a year later.. but its not as much as it used to be.


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Im gonna try monday Diane if nothing else ill force dh to take me somewhere and pay for one out of pocket 

Shan I just tell dh to do what he wants to me lol but if I happen to start snoring to not take it personaly


----------



## calliebaby

That is a great picture of the little one!!! So exciting!!!:happydance:

Well, my temps really shot up today....I think it is funny that Shannon asked if my temps would shoot up about .6 at one time and today they did!!! 
So officially 4dpo. I think the reason I like charting is because by the time ff detects the big O, I only have an 11 day wait instead of a 2ww.:thumbup:


----------



## mommaof3

woohooo callie and Nessie will be testing soon maybe the easter bunny will bring a nice sticky fertilized egg 

Diane Im going to have a talk with that Bunny and have him bring you 3 sticky eggs I think we need a set of triplets for the 4c founder

Shan what would you like the Bunny to bring you


----------



## shaerichelle

It took ff til 6 dpo to detect it for me. Well the one time. that is funny about the .6 degrees :haha: 

I am not psychic, well maybe I am.

I am in a pissy mood and crying on and off cd 63 and no help in sight! I cant believe I have made it this far. I am officially going crazy and going to ask for herbs today or else! I am tired of paying for partial help.


----------



## shaerichelle

I would like ovulation. DHs birthday is April 3. Please please easter bunny.


----------



## shaerichelle

well I am going to register my son for school and then I am going to get accupuncture.


----------



## jelliebabie

so nicole, ur lil baba was concieved whilst sleeping! Oooh, maybe thats a conception technique i could try :haha: does it work if its the man thats sleeping though? :rofl:
Shannon babe, u tell that damn accupuncturist if she dont get you pg u in 2wks u want ur money back or us girls will go round n stick pins in her lol. I know how u feel shannon, fair enough, im ovulating and cycles regular BUT why cant i get pregnant then? 12yrs is too damn long im fed up waiting!!! Im gonna go to my docs next week and demand
Investigations! Im gona be 30 this yr! I wanted to be a mama in my 20s :cry: love u shae :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

Shan lol you dirty dawg :rofl: in all fairness I met Mark 2 weeks before our first date, we had a cheeky snog and then a date and the rest is history! I was absolutely hammered with wine on our first date though ha ha, he said I was a bit embarrassing lol bless him, he still stuck with me :haha: 

Shan - would you not ask your doc for something to kickstart AF?? I wouldnt be able to go as long as you have without AF or ov...I'd be at the doctors every day taking any drugs I could to help lol, it's admirable that you do as much as you can naturally but perhaps you need a helping hand from some form of meds?? I know you're limited with your allergies etc so it must be so difficult :hugs:

Diane aww sweetie I didnt know you'd been trying for 12 years! I want to be a mama in my 20's my sisters etc are all like "sure you don't want to wait on your good salary an enjoy some more free time" but in truth I'm sick of doing the same thing, constantly working and feeling like I'm just giving all my time to work and like my life has been the same for years now! 10 years full time now, I need to something to progress my life now I've met my soul mate!

Nicole :rofl: at falling asleep!! hahahahahaha bless you 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

lol dh just doesnt understand cooking a bean is hard work if I sit still long enough with out talking or typing im asleep so I just told him he could have his wicked way with me just dont expect much movement on my part lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, so sleeping :sex: is once u have ur bfp! Ok, so i wont try that one then! Any tips nicole on getting pg? U didnt have to try very long did u? U lucky bitch! Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Diane.

naughty nessy.

waiting for accupunctrist. Seems she's got someone and it's my appt. Argh


----------



## shaerichelle

alright I'm officially pissed been sitting here 15 she's got another patient during my appt time. These appts are 1 hr long. I have to drive 30 mins to get here.!!


----------



## jelliebabie

tell her u expect a discount and a free session! I hate when people keep u waiting! Especially when u are paying them! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I walked out after 25 mins. I'm done with accupuncture.


----------



## jelliebabie

so u didnt see her at all then shan? I dont think she was helping u anyway babe! Do ur research tonight on agnes castus and epo. even see if u can get chlomid? Ur answer to a bfp is out there babe! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope I didnt see her at all. I am so mad. I just had a breakdown. DH is gonna buy me some EPO. 

He was just holding me while I cried. I think NYC helped me get him back..


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane EPO would help you!

This oil has been used to treat women with menstrual pains and for improving fertility. It is claimed that Evening primrose oil aids in the production of quality cervical mucus that aids fertilization. 


Evening primrose oil is known to provide relief from inflammation by enhancing health and strength of cell membranes. Patients on evening primrose oil supplements have experienced lesser joint pain and swelling caused by rheumatoid arthritis. 


I dont think it will help me though


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girlies! Just about to have a bath. Off to London tomorrow. How are you xxx


----------



## molly85

Hey all.
I know EPO is good for cramps notsure about anything else but if youron other meds check with your doctor. I'm not allowed anything that touches your hor mones at the mo :(


----------



## shaerichelle

I am just doing. actually in a foul mood I just had a big :cry: for a hour or so.

Yah I am not taking and EPO.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves

Shan, so sorry you're having a rough time :hugs: Hang in there, beautiful xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy, Guess DH and I are gonna have to do what we can. Seems like the docs dont want to do anything until AF or O, but I know I need to have AF. So I am frustrated how can I even ttc when my body isnt working right.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh, my new anti-nausea pills are knocking me out. Yawwwwwwn


----------



## mommaof3

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ugh, my new anti-nausea pills are knocking me out. Yawwwwwwn

Oh I so want some of them my ob doesnt like to prescribe any thing and the 
B6 just isnt helping


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> lol nicole, so sleeping :sex: is once u have ur bfp! Ok, so i wont try that one then! Any tips nicole on getting pg? U didnt have to try very long did u? U lucky bitch! Lol x

lol we hadnt been trying but hadnt been not trying just avoiding sex around 0 time I just did what the ob said started the geritol for my low iron started the high fat milk then :sex: every other day except when the witch was in town my ob said that is actually a little better then just dtd around the time you expect to O that way your covered if you o early or later then you expect and since I dont temp and had any where from a 28 to 31 day cycle he said that was just a better chance of haveing a good supply when the eggie showed


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole! So why the full fat milk? How much do u drink? I hate unflavoured milk, really hate the taste! But am willing to try ANYTHING. X


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> ob said that is actually a little better then just dtd around the time you expect to O that way your covered if you o early or later then you expect and since I dont temp and had any where from a 28 to 31 day cycle he said that was just a better chance of haveing a good supply when the eggie showed
> 
> That is exactly what my doctor told me to do. She said the same thing about having :spermy: up there waiting for the egg is the best strategy. She also said to continue every other day for up to 3 days after suspected O, just in case.Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: callie, I went to my acu appt waited for 25 minutes and she never came out of the room to get me. Half hour drive one way. 

I am having such a hard day. Today is the day last cycle I found out I was preggo.


----------



## calliebaby

That is very unprofessional. I am sorry. :hugs:Acupuncture can help, but it is important to get it from someone that you connect with.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Callie, but I think I am done with acupuncture. 

Ugh I couldnt get on here forever.


----------



## Nixilix

I couldnt get on either and was getting very stressed!


----------



## calliebaby

I got kicked out too.


----------



## molly85

Me to i think it was down.
Nicole how does the Milk help I have an intolerance but would try anything if it helps I'd just have to eat loads of cereal and be in the loo alot.

Aww Shan we will keep each other company until either ourbodies or the doctors start working for us. I have ameds review in June so will discuss my lack of ovaltion again then unless an egg appears


----------



## Nixilix

Callie - anything to report from your 4dpo... when is af due but not coming?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I dont think I will O anytime soon, been trying to find herbs to help give me AF but nothing.

I have been crying for four hrs.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I like that Rachel.


----------



## shaerichelle

Vitanica makes this for Brandy and Nicole.
Nausea EaseTM - GI Support 60 capsules 

Sometimes it takes more than just ginger root to feel good during the first 3 months of pregnancy. For women experiencing nausea, and general morning sickness, this formula is excellent in promoting normal digestive and intestinal functions. Also appropriate for any general mild to moderate gastrointestinal upset.*+ 

Each vegetarian suitable capsule includes: Vitamin C (Calcium ascorbate), Vitamin K1 (phylloquinone), Vitamin B6 (P5P), Ginger root extract (5% gingerols), Ginger root, Peppermint leaf, Lemon balm


----------



## calliebaby

Nixilix said:


> Callie - anything to report from your 4dpo... when is af due but not coming?

I think its due April 4th. I will test on that day if she has not shown and my temps are still high. Possibly an Easter BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Well it's official the thyroxine is working. I am read hot so now in just a vest and jeans with the window open. Hayfeaver has kicked or or I have a mega cold on the way lets just hope ovulation or a good :witch: appears.

Callie it has to be your turn for a :bfp:


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Jo!!! I sure hope so.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

With these redicoulous Thyroid symptoms I could really convince myself i was PG expect for the negative tests.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo that is how I have been feeling as well


----------



## molly85

Soobloody annoying i am now examining the mirror but with a couple of spare tyres it would besoo hard to tell. I am sooo sure I did ovulate just before I started theegg sticks gah. Bloody boobs under my chin. Is your tummy menat to be firm being a hippo i have no idea


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls,
I have made a decision after 5 hours of crying. Its time for me to put my thermometer away, toss out my opk, not buy hpt, no more acupuncture. It is hard for me everyday, I do not understand what my body is doing, nor do I understand why no one can seem to help me. Today at this point in my last cycle I found out I was pregnant and tomorrow at this point in my cycle I lost the pregnancy. I can't believe it still. It is hard to believe I have even gone this long without even ovulating. So in my sense I am not even ttc anymore. My body isnt even functioning for me to conceive, which makes me sad.
I love being able to support you girls through ttc, but right now I can't even support myself. This has been one of the hardest things I have gone through. 

This will be my last night on here for a while. My email is [email protected] and we can talk through that. Getting on here in general is a lot. I even cry when people get AF. How many people do that??

xoxoxo


----------



## shaerichelle

Its your abs jo:)


----------



## mommaof3

ok this is some info I found just google high fat dairy when ttc my ob said it could be chocolate milk ice cream any high fat dairy and to avoid all low fat dairy like yogurt I guess his reason was that when a woman gets older she is more likely to have months where she has an anovulatory cycle

The study found that women who ate two or more servings of low-fat dairy food a day had an 85 per cent higher risk of developing a type of infertility called anovulatory infertility, where the body fails to produce enough egg cells. Women who ate one serving of high-fat dairy food a day were 27 per cent less likely to be infertile than women who avoided full-fat dairy foods.


----------



## calliebaby

Don't go away!:cry: Your body just needs a little push in the right direction. Have you asked your doctor about getting progesterone to try and kick start af?


----------



## shaerichelle

I have progesterone cream sitting right next to me. The acu told me not to use it cause it would delay af.

:cry: I hate my body

Nicole.. I cant have dairy..:(


----------



## calliebaby

Progesterone cream is different than the pill form and if over the counter, may not be effective. The pill is the best form to take. It simulates after ovulation and then when you are done taking the last pill, your temps drop and you get a withdrawal bleed that can help restart normal cycles.


----------



## molly85

Pass the ice cream, I have been in a post menapausal state for roughly 6 years I think i class as old.
Shan my dear, Iknow I amonly a baby compared to many of you guys but I know what I see your grieving that bean you so wanted. you body knows this, you have health issues through no fault of your own your body will ovualte when it feels you are ready to carry ababy physically and mentally we are such complicated beeings andhard to understand. Lay your bean to rest buy a rose or some thing to mark it's exsistence and let that the loss go ( i'm crap with words hopefully you will understand) take a break from us if need be and TTC but never give up hope and believe in yourself and that help is out there you just sometimes have to fight for it really hard.


----------



## mommaof3

I hate dairy to it just doesnt agree with my stomach so I would have a glass of milk or some icecream before bed so that way i was sleeping and it didnt bother me as bad and to be honest i dont know if it was the geritol or the dairy but my periods were better before id bleed a couple of days stop then start for another couple of days then spot sometimes for a week and once I started the geritol and the dairy they got better and more reguler no spotting before or after af Id go for about 4 days then have brown gunk for a day then be done


----------



## mommaof3

very nicely said JO 
you've had so much happen in the past few months Shan that I really think your body just needs a break I think once you get moved and get settled and can relax your body will come round


----------



## molly85

Absshannon what are they? god i wish my body looked skinny so i could get to grips with that part of me


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon! :hugs: what am i gonna do without u? If u aint coming on here, neither am i :cry: im pissed off with this ttc crap also babe :cry: trust me, im feelin so down just now. I dont even know what the problem is with me! Feel like i should just resign myself to never being a mum. I love u shanny babe, and dont forget i will always be here for you :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

you mean provera Callie? I have taken that before.

Jo, thank you:hugs: The bean was put to rest. I watched her go into the light with my dad.

Nicole, I would love to do that. I tested the dairy thing out in NYC. I was so bloated I looked 5 months pregnant. I was in such pain from gas. I loved cheese.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> shannon! :hugs: If u aint coming on here, neither am i :cry:

We can't lose both of you!!!:cry:


----------



## calliebaby

Did provera work for you before?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Absshannon what are they? god i wish my body looked skinny so i could get to grips with that part of me

I have some under my baby flab.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Did provera work for you before?

That was like 10 years ago.:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

is it possible for you to take something to help with the bloating and gas just so you can have a serving of dairy a day


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back in about an hour. 
Maybe provera would be a good thing to try again. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon! :hugs: what am i gonna do without u? If u aint coming on here, neither am i :cry: im pissed off with this ttc crap also babe :cry: trust me, im feelin so down just now. I dont even know what the problem is with me! Feel like i should just resign myself to never being a mum. I love u shanny babe, and dont forget i will always be here for you :hugs:

:hugs: Dirty Diane :flower: Babe you have my email. We can talk through there. I am always here for you just send me an email I know you are having a hard time too. I would have sent you one, oh wait I did! I would have sent more , but between packing crying and NYC I couldnt breathe til now. You should go to the doctors. My friend tried for a long time. she just had a tubal flush and got pregnant! Shes due in a few weeks :cry: Dont resign yourself babe:nope:, call the doctor up and demand you be seen. You have been trying way long enough! I love you too and will always be here for you too:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I will be back in about an hour.
> Maybe provera would be a good thing to try again. It couldn't hurt.

Okay. I will see about getting that somehow.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> is it possible for you to take something to help with the bloating and gas just so you can have a serving of dairy a day

I wish it gets real bad even when I take something. So bad I cant move and I am in bad pain.


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ive got to go lay down for a bit Shannon and Diane please reconsider leaving I know you girls are haveing a time and feel so sorry for you but I think between all of us we can get you through this I know with out a doubt you WILL GET A BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Nicole, rest up:hugs: hope you feel better.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon :hugs:
Thanks nicole :hugs: you girls mean so much. X


----------



## Aislinn

I know I'm just a silent part of this group but if it's OK may I say something?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Aislinn.


----------



## shaerichelle

You all mean alot to me too.


----------



## Aislinn

Sometimes we want something so bad that it totally consumes us, we think about it every day every min every hour&#8230; We forget what that is doing not only us but everyone around us. TTC is so hard and when you see people every day just &#8220;having&#8221; children it&#8217;s so frustrating. But we also don&#8217;t know the stories of the people we see in the store. We don&#8217;t walk in their shoes, we don&#8217;t know how they got to that place and if they even want to be in that place. It&#8217;s like a lost love one. We look around and say gosh that person is in love, that person has a dad, that person has kids and I don&#8217;t. But we don&#8217;t know the story we are assuming their story. 
We must remind ourselves that all this stress isn&#8217;t healthy for us nor is it healthy for our partners, family and friends. Think of how it is transcending into other parts of our life. How is all this for our partners, family, friends they have to feel powerless. 

I agree that maybe people should take a break. Give yourself time to just be happy about the good things. From reading all the post from you gal&#8217;s I can see that you have things in your life that you can be grateful for. Not to mention the great friendships you all have created through this site. 

I don&#8217;t think giving up is ever a good thing but when something is so consuming that its all you can think about I wonder if it is healthy. 

Shannon don&#8217;t give up, Diane you either. I don&#8217;t know you girls like you know each other but I did want to put my 2 cents in. 

Don&#8217;t isolate yourselves because of this. Go see a doc. People have babies every day. And I&#8217;ve been one of the people that has tried and tried and tried. And lost a baby and I don&#8217;t have any kids. I wish I could just look over at my son or daughter and be happy but I lost mine. But I&#8217;m not going to give up. I think the idea is not to let it consume you. And I know it&#8217;s hard I&#8217;m 39 and don&#8217;t have any children. But I think maybe it isn&#8217;t what my higher power wanted for me. Maybe he wanted me to adopt. Or work with children. That is how I get through every day. I try every day to be thankful for all the &#8220;good&#8217; things in my life. And yes it&#8217;s hard. But giving up isn&#8217;t an option for me. Not letting it consume me is an option. 

Ok&#8230; My 2 Cents&#8230; 

And Shannon have you tried Coconut Milk?


----------



## molly85

Diane your deffinatly need to get on to your GP with 12 years eek. 
Please don't leave you guys you know so much and have those babies coming whichever way it happens if its SMEP or IVF or Adoption or fostering we will all still be here for each other.
Shan you said you had probs concieving DS so maybe you need to follow that path again we can't be 100% natural in this day and age no matter how hard we try so is worth seeking some medical help. Have you tried boiling your milk Shan it helps me. I have very little on cereal as that has to be cold and i think they boil ice cream milk to


----------



## jelliebabie

yes of course aislin x


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies! how you all doin?


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, I understand that. I usually dont stress or care, but since I have started this journey, my body has been funky with cycles. And when I had the IUD I was having reg cycles everyday and now I am not. Before the IUD my cycles were messed up as well. I have seen two natropathic docs, a regular midwife(two different ones) twice, an acupuntrist. I dont know where to go from here. I am sick of paying new patient fees out of pocket all the time. We have probably spent over 1k on visits and stuff already.

Actually I have tried cocunut milk .. I hate cocunut. I drink almond milk.


----------



## molly85

hey shey how was the doctors?


----------



## molly85

Shan time to come back to the darkside of chemicals i think. I totally know about funky cycles I dt thinkmine were ever regular I probably have PCOS as well but am ignoring even the possiblity of it at themoment and hoping its just all hormonal. life deffinatly sucks


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I am calling places tomorrow Jo and going from there. DH and I talked about getting the clearblue fertility monitor tonight and some fertility aid for me and the diva cup


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I will be Jo. They thought I had PCOS too until I had the scan last tuesday and no sign of anything.


----------



## jelliebabie

aislinn, thankyou so much :hugs: very wise words u have spoken. I hope you become a mother. You have a good heart and a sound mind. You should post more often, everyone is welcome here! And jo, thankyou. I will go to the doctor, im just afraid he will moan about my weight etc, but my weight goes up n down all the time. Im a comfort eater! Weight alone shouldnt make me inferile. I havent always been heavy and when i was slim i still couldnt get pregnant. I was hoping the past 12 yrs i hadnt dtd at the right time and missed the egg, cos i never knew much about when i ov etc. Now 3 months of doing 'it' at the 'right' time and still nothing. 3 months aint long but when u add it onto all the other years it is lol. But damn it, i am NOT giving up! I am going to make an appointment with a female dr, and get that strange 'lump' looked at too.'maybe that has something to Do with it. I just want soooo much to be a mum, my life wont be complete otherwise and i just have this overwhelming desire which i am sure all u ladies understand. Thanks for being There for me girls, and im sorry for bringing the mood of the group down some times, luv u all!

Hi shey :wave:


----------



## Shey

Jo the doctor's was aight. She did a culture of my throat and put me back on antibiotics for it. So tomorrow Im gonna call to find out what the results were of that.

Shan I've never heard of almond milk how does that taste?


----------



## Shey

hey Diane :wave:


----------



## molly85

Mood not down, I feel thankful I have a foggyiest over what the hell is going on with my body now. I just feel funny about my tummy really need to knuckle down and loose some weight so i can have a nearly flat tummy (what a bloody joke) so i can see when i get a bump not have a more sticky outty set of tyres. I am prepared to weight for more :bfp: if means i amhealthy and have the energy to run around after LO. I want to take them to loads of after school activities and active weekends not turn out like alonely lazy bumlike there mum was


----------



## molly85

OH great Shey your getting some where did you have that other thing done to eugh I'm still a wimp about that


----------



## Shey

aww yea im trying to loose more weight so that way it will be easy to tell when I am pregnant cause last time no one could tell i was until i was 7months and it was sad.


----------



## Shey

Jo I refused the pap smear. not having that done til next month


----------



## molly85

I think i'll have mine post baby and then possibly have the coil if oh insists we only have 2


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, you will be a great mum, amelia and rodger will be 2 very lucky kiddies :hugs: shey huni are u gonna be making a baby in april? Are u gonna be over at df at the right time? U got ur tickets yet? Are u Gona be staying with ur evil future mil? X


----------



## jelliebabie

whats a pap smear? Is that a smear test?


----------



## shaerichelle

what is the coil Jo? Is that like the IUD here.. T shaped thingy?


I lost weight on the south beach diet. 40 lbs gradually .. I felt so healthy on it. I plan to go back on it I think in a few weeks. I need to lose 10 -15 lbs myself.


----------



## shaerichelle

sHEY almond milk isnt to bad as long as its the sweetened one.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe.. I would worry about weight it doesnt make you infertile. I really think you should go to the doc to make your mind at ease. 

:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> whats a pap smear? Is that a smear test?

It is when the doctor (obgyn) scrapes the cervix to check for cancer and other diseases. The "annual" exam.


----------



## Aislinn

Diane thank you. I think if our higher power wants it for us its has to happen.. Right? 
Don't worry about weight I have to agree with everyone. Doc's have issues with weight they don't make sense. They want you to be healthy but they don't think that you can be unhealthy at 110? that is stupid you can be. As long as you have a good diet we need fat's(good ones)

Diane your the physic right?


----------



## Shey

Diane a pap smear is a test they do down there to test for cervical cancer and stds here's a more detail info on what it is

The Papanicola test (also called Pap smear, Pap test, cervical smear, or smear test) is a screening test used in gynecology to detect premalignant and malignant (cancerous) processes in the ectocervix. Significant changes can be treated, thus preventing cervical cancer. The test was invented by and named after the prominent Greek doctor Georgios Papanikolaou. An anal Pap smear is an adaptation of the procedure to screen and detect anal cancers.

In taking a Pap smear, a tool is used to gather cells from the outer opening of the cervix (Latin for "neck") of the uterus and the endocervix. The cells are examined under a microscope to look for abnormalities. The test aims to detect potentially pre-cancerous changes (called cervical intraepithelial neoplasia (CIN) or cervical dysplasia), which are usually caused by sexually transmitted human papillomaviruses (HPVs). The test remains an effective, widely used method for early detection of pre-cancer and cervical cancer. The test may also detect infections and abnormalities in the endocervix and endometrium.

In general, it is recommended that females who have had sex seek regular Pap smear testing. Guidelines on frequency vary, from annually to every five years.[citation needed] If results are abnormal, and depending on the nature of the abnormality, the test may need to be repeated in three to twelve months.[citation needed] If the abnormality requires closer scrutiny, the patient may be referred for detailed inspection of the cervix by colposcopy. The patient may also be referred for HPV DNA testing, which can serve as an adjunct to Pap testing.

Shan where can you get almond milk from?


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> hey jo, you will be a great mum, amelia and rodger will be 2 very lucky kiddies :hugs: shey huni are u gonna be making a baby in april? Are u gonna be over at df at the right time? U got ur tickets yet? Are u Gona be staying with ur evil future mil? X

yes diane i will be makin baby in april with DF and i'll be stayin with him and the evil future mil. DF is paying for my flight.


----------



## shaerichelle

almond milk at any store even walmart here


----------



## Shey

oh ok cool. imma get me some and try it


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> where can you get almond milk from?

You can get it at any store in the natural foods area. It is usually next to soy and rice milk. Rice milk is good too.


----------



## Shey

Im gonna try it Callie


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shey! And thanks callie! Aislinn, u have obviously been stalking this thread lol. I think everyone is psychic. We all have the ability to 'tune' in. I do get strong feelings sometimes that turn out true, but dont have total belief in my 'ability' yet. I would like to develop it one day as it is something i feel deeply drawn to and believe in. Shannon, you said about your friend having a tubal flush and getting pregnant, im wondering if thats whats wrong with me?
Theres a girl on here who was ttc for 10yrs. They sent her for testing which involved putting dye in her tubes to check for blockages. She got pg that cycle and just knows that the dye must have rEmoved a blockage. Is that what your talking about? Ive been pregnant before so know that i could, obviously thought that dh was the 'problem' because i couldnt get pg with him, but last year we got a home sperm test that tests for motile sperm and it came back normal, which was a shock!! Defo gona see the dr
And dh is gona get a full sperm analysis done too. Im gonna get to the bottom of it and hopefully end up with a bfp at the end of it! Although i do think negatively sometimes, it could well be something very simple. I sure hope so. From temping i have learned that i do ovulate and my luteal phase lenght, so at least i can rule 
Those two out of the list of causes! X


----------



## Aislinn

Diane,
No not stalking just learning from you gal's. Yes I agree with you. We are all going to get what we want I know that for sure. I just know that It might take a while. We need support of people who love us.. On this earth or not.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I think that is what it is the hsg or something like that.

Well I am cramping and having sharp pains maybe if I am lucky af will start tomorrow. She usually doesnt cause me this much pain though.

It is hard Diane when you dont know the problem. DH did the detox he seriously thought he was the problem, but I know he isnt its me.


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo! Go shey! April :sex: resulting in a christmas :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Shey

all i have to say is lots and lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## Shey

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo! Go shey! April :sex: resulting in a christmas :baby: :happydance:

yup yup diane! it will hehe I am very fertile! haha


----------



## Aislinn

Shannon your not the problem either. that made me what to cry when you said that.... got to the doc. don't feel like that.


----------



## molly85

Diane thank you I have now lost the ruddy post as i was reading and eatting and you lot posted to much. your babies are going to be so cute and sooo loved
WHat is th south beach Dieat Shan?
I can't stand any milk so am a little buggered


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo https://www.southbeachdiet.com/sbd/publicsite/how-it-works/how-it-works.aspx

Its awesome.


----------



## Shey

I can't do those kind of diets


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, i think what the girl i was talking about had done was called a lap and dye? Laparoscopy or something? Camera in the tubes? Maybe af is on her way shae which would add to your emotions? I hope so babe :hugs: and aislinn, i was kidding about the stalking lol. You really should put in your 2 cents more often or feel free to ask advice or reach out for support. The girls here are wonderful, i never dreamed it possible to be able to 'connect' this way in a forum! Such amazing ladies :hugs: you are more than welcome here aislinn x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, my cycles have always been crazy. I just feel its my fault. But I think the mc made it worse.

DOes anyone else have breast pain and swelling on and off?


----------



## Aislinn

Do you think it might be the IUD? 

I have pain before my cycle.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn yes please :) :hugs: I see you lurking a lot.

Nope what I was talking about is different I have had a laproscopy.. They stuck a camera to check my whole reproductive area in 1998. Had to be put under anesithia and all. Nothing wrong then either.. But they can check everything that way.


----------



## Aislinn

Thank you so much Diane. I will try.. Just don't wanna but in. But you girls are awesome support.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Do you think it might be the IUD?
> 
> I have pain before my cycle.

Mine has been on and off for this whole cycle.

No the IUD made my cycles regular the 21st of every month for 2 years:wacko: It was the non hormone one as well.:shrug:


Diane I hope its af tomorrow would be the cd she came last time.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Thank you so much Diane. I will try.. Just don't wanna but in. But you girls are awesome support.

You are not butting in at all. You are a part of the 4 c's


----------



## Aislinn

Thank you Shannon.. I would hug but don't know how to put the pic's.. ;-)


----------



## molly85

Shan I have a DD and an E if I swole any more I would fall over. I have had weird twinges in them tho. I also seem to have similer ones in my pelvic area. Also feelslikesomething ispoking about in there ocasionally, I just have weird insides


----------



## Aislinn

What I have heard that is IUD might make it hard to TTC after it is out.


----------



## Shey

I have pain in my right boob Shan but its on and off.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay so pains and twinges are normal I guess lol. Jo I have been having them at the pelvic area too. 

Aislinn instead of post quick reply go up a little and look to the left under the last post and click post reply and it will show smilies and click on them


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> What I have heard that is IUD might make it hard to TTC after it is out.

Usually within a few months it works out okay and it did until I had the loss.:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

aislinn you ARE part of the 4cs! You know our names and everything! So welcome to the group! Nice to have u on board! :hugs: and shannon will teach u all the smilies x :thumbup: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo ouch DD.


----------



## Shey

i just had a lil bit of heartburn a min ago


----------



## Aislinn

:hug:

awesome.. thank you.. 

Well gal's.. Enjoyed the convo... Don't give up. was my 2 cents.


----------



## molly85

Process of elimination Shan
-We are not pregnant
- We haven't ovulated as far as we know
-We have rubbish cycles because of b/c, emergency Pill, M/C's and health
-We haven't had a proper AF and badly need one.

I would say the weird sensations are our bodies gearing up looking around and saying not today thanks but cannot say it forever and will eventually let go just in timefor OH's to go away


----------



## Aislinn

Yes Diane.. Thank you. And my Name is really Aislinn.


----------



## Aislinn

Shannon a Quick thing. Years And Years ago when I was looking for Birth control. They told me the IUD isn't a great choice if you are thinking of TTC at a later point. but I don't know I didn't do it I was worried.


----------



## molly85

The other one is bigger Shan and its in a nice supportive bra maintaining them well above my belly button.
The right one is deffinatly trying to escape the confines of a DD cup


----------



## jelliebabie

or aislinn, you can do :hugs: which is : hugs : but with the : closer to the hugs with no spaces! :sex: is : sex : without the spaces! :thumbup: is : thumbup : :flasher: is : flasher : :happydance: is : happydance : :haha: is : haha : :rofl: is : rofl : shannon taught me most of them too! Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> i just had a lil bit of heartburn a min ago

:haha: thats a symptom :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> or aislinn, you can do :hugs: which is : hugs : but with the : closer to the hugs with no spaces! :sex: is : sex : without the spaces! :thumbup: is : thumbup : :flasher: is : flasher : :happydance: is : happydance : :haha: is : haha : :rofl: is : rofl : shannon taught me most of them too! Lol x

lol I didnt teach you :flasher: naughty


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> The other one is bigger Shan and its in a nice supportive bra maintaining them well above my belly button.
> The right one is deffinatly trying to escape the confines of a DD cup

I have one bigger than the other too. It sucks!


----------



## Shey

yea I know it is Shan but im not cause not done nothing in ages the only way that would be so is if my ex raped me and he knows better.


----------



## Aislinn

Your girls are funny.. Thanks...

Ok.. Night Girls.. 

Remember Don't give up.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Shannon a Quick thing. Years And Years ago when I was looking for Birth control. They told me the IUD isn't a great choice if you are thinking of TTC at a later point. but I don't know I didn't do it I was worried.

I wasnt going to have another one:wacko: Then I met my soulmate at first I wasnt sure he was my soulmate. :haha: Then I said he must be :thumbup: then we got engaged a month later got married and still were not planning having any kids. Then sept we talked about a dream I had about giving birth to our daughter and we decided we wanted to have a :baby: and this is where we are. Neither of us wanted to have anymore babies.. but we want to share this journey together.:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Well I never noticed until I started TTCing soof course I went into a panic but sooo noticbly bigger I am sure is weird.I must have put on do much weight none of my D cups fit and half my DD's are to small


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL shey thats why I said that!


----------



## Shey

aww Jo! I went from a B to a C and now im a D


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Well I never noticed until I started TTCing soof course I went into a panic but sooo noticbly bigger I am sure is weird.I must have put on do much weight none of my D cups fit and half my DD's are to small

I need a c cup when they swell up. Dh said they keep getting bigger. :haha:


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> LOL shey thats why I said that!

oh haha! hehe in 2wks i'll be with my DF


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> :hug:
> 
> awesome.. thank you..
> 
> Well gal's.. Enjoyed the convo... Don't give up. was my 2 cents.

Im not giving up. I am going to keep myself in this thread. I cant go ourside of these cyber walls :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I am a 34DD. I am afraid what they will do when I get pregnant!!!:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> LOL shey thats why I said that!
> 
> oh haha! hehe in 2wks i'll be with my DFClick to expand...

Well here is some :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I am a 34DD. I am afraid what they will do when I get pregnant!!!:wacko:



my sister had G I believe when she was pregnant. Ill have to ask her tomorrow. She was a dd. I went up to a dd from b when pregnant.:wacko:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Im not giving up. I am going to keep myself in this thread. I cant go ourside of these cyber walls :haha:

Yeahhhh!!!!!:happydance:



I don't remember the last time these pages filled up so quickly with conversation.:happydance:


----------



## Shey

thank you Shan!

this will be the first time i take my son on an airplane. hehe im so excited I can't wait. DF is paying for my flight.


----------



## Shey

calliebaby said:


> I am a 34DD. I am afraid what they will do when I get pregnant!!!:wacko:

I went to a C when I was pregnant


----------



## molly85

Iwas a 34DDwhen I was a teenager. School shirts never fitted.
If I go loo ladies will you promise not to type to much?


----------



## Shey

we can try Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

lol we are chatty tonight...

Shey make sure you give him some cough medicine It helps with their ears .. My son was 9 months old when I took him on the plane it helped and he went to sleep


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Im not giving up. I am going to keep myself in this thread. I cant go ourside of these cyber walls :haha:
> 
> Yeahhhh!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the last time these pages filled up so quickly with conversation.:happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## molly85

and sucky sweets like a lolly and challenge him to see how long he can suck for.
Tummy deffinatly feels hard I have no muscles of any description lol the ultimate symptom to spot it is just not posible.


----------



## Shey

Shan my son is almost 21 months. the only thing i can give him is tylenol


----------



## calliebaby

I think we may reach 1000 pages by the weekend after all.


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> Shan my son is almost 21 months. the only thing i can give him is tylenol

Try a juice box during take off so that he is sucking on something to pop his ears back to normal.


----------



## molly85

you don't have calpol over there? sweet syruppy stuff.
In days gone my a quick tot of whisckey in the milk would have been used


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> Shan my son is almost 21 months. the only thing i can give him is tylenol

they have cough stuff for kids that age.:wacko: hmm maybe mine was a natural thing...

any cough stuff for his age. read and google it


----------



## calliebaby

Ohhh google....How I love thee:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie I think it will be close! I wont be on much this weekend except travel times :wacko: 

I am getting off of here for the night. I have had enough fibro for the day.

:hugs: 

night girls


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Ohhh google....How I love thee:haha:

I google a lot.

lol


----------



## molly85

Night Shan.

I have another 4 hours of work yay!!


----------



## Shey

me too. i gotta be up in 8 hrs. night ladies

i love google too. ever use the site webmd? it's good too.


----------



## molly85

Where did Diane go? Just you and me Callie


----------



## calliebaby

I guess it is. Good night everyone that is going to bed.:hugs:
How is work going Jo?


----------



## molly85

I'm sat on my butt in office while everyone sleeps. I was wotching a documentry now Masterchef you?


----------



## calliebaby

I am watching a show called "Mercy". It is a doctor drama. I love those type of shows. I am waiting for "Ugly Betty" to come on (my guilty pleasure).:blush:


----------



## molly85

I lost track on UB such a shame because it was good. I usedto likedoctordramas until i worked in the NHS now they are just comedy to me. I do like House tho


----------



## calliebaby

Well, the hubby just got home. I think I need to spend some time with him before bed time. Talk to you tomorrow Jo. I hope the time zips on by for you.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Wahhhhhh I'm on my own now. I'm sure it will ican always baby window shop lol
Have a good night


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo :wave: im back. Watching masterchef. Ooh makes ye hungry dont it? Lol x


----------



## molly85

not always they had squid on that 1 :sick:
trying not to go the loo again or raid my dognut supply


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo. I like squid rings, yummm. Love masterchef and hells kitchen and the f word. Love food. And i wonder why i put on weight :haha: oh and seeing as we are all being open with boobie size im
A 38dd too, eek. Hubby likes big ones. When im slim im a 36d, which i like that size but he likes them bigger! I think hes a feeder :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Mine too.
ive fed him to much tooo yikes.

Yep I love food i used to wotch master chef when lloyd grossman did it.

I'm now wotching channel 4 the bloke is a real mummys boy.
Dognut or no dognut that is the question


----------



## jelliebabie

i would say do the doughnut! I just had a fresh cream caramel choux bun, oooh orgasmic! :haha: really gotta start that diet ive been talking about since new year :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

night night mojo! Gotta get up in a few hours to go and put the horse out in the field! Must get some sleep! Take care babe! :hugs: sweetdreams once u get home! Jo, i think u shud :sex: every second day! Ensure u catch The little eggy! Tiring stuff i know, but even if its just a quicky! With your cycle being unpredictable just now it would be a shame if u missed it!
Anyway, goodnight sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I caved and went to the loo and ate the the dogsnuts i'v eatten 4/5 ant there not actually that nice.

Matt has agreed to prod my tummy


----------



## molly85

OH isn't home enough for that but we will get there i think we are both a little uninspired by the lack of egg and real :witch: once we start missing such things we will pull our fingers out if not before. Night, give that horsey a stroke and sugar cube/apple from me


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my lovely ladies!! 

OMG I missed so much last night!!! I couldnt get on for ages and then cos I'm feeling crappy was in bed for 9.45pm! 

Shan and Diane please don't go! I need you both so much on here!! It wouldnt be same without you both! I just think you are both going through so much it's starting to take it's toll. 

Aislinn had some very good points and I must also remember them as I have only been ttc for 3 cycles and i have regular cycles so I'm a very lucky (thank you Aislinn!) 

Shan - I think it's good Senthil has agreed with you for the diva cup and EPO (it helps to regulate cycles so think it could be good for you). I do agree that it's time to scrap the natural approach as it's not working hun, good old fashion meds are going to have to be used to get things going I think. Have you considered taking the pill for a couple of months to give you a regular cycle? I also think the amount of stress you're under will be delaying AF, stress plays a huge part in our cycles and the smallest amount can throw it off track and I think that is why you haven't had a regular cycle yet. 

Diane honey, it's not your fault you haven't conceived yet sweetie, you're doing everything within your power and sometimes like you've advised Shan we need a little help now and then. I think a visit to the docs would be a good idea, I would lay it on thick and tell them you've been ttc for a couple of years and NTNP for 10 years before that. Don't let them fob you off about weight etc there's a big lady who gets on my bus on the way to work and she is pregnant. I didnt even realise til I overheard her on the phone :shock: 

So sorry I wasn't here last night girls love you all xxxx

AFM, CD13 :wohoo: bd time tonight. OH wants to go swimming tonight but I'm worried about the effect it might have on my CM...?? 

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I'd google that ness.

love ya.

thank you ness for the kind words. I'm gonna see what happens over the next few days. Had a temp spike to 97.8 might have ovd yesterday.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks babe will do :hugs: 

I really hope you've ov'd honey xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks ness :hugs: shan and i have decided were staying put :thumbup: yipee for the bding tonight ness! Dont think swimming will do any harm as water doesnt go in 'there'. But google just
Incase! Ness i went to the doctors in 2001 after 3yrs of regular unprotected sex and said i couldnt concieve and i got a blood test done on cd14 to check ovulation i think, but between the test and the results i ended up with arthritis so when i asked for the results the dr just said fine, but lets not worry about that now the arthritis is more important! So ive never mentioned it since! I really thought it must be dh as id been pg before, but that home test said not. Im gonna tell my dr ive been trying for 12yrs
Im just worried hes gonna be judgemental cos i have been on painkillers but now they say arthritis is gone? So im getting weaned off them, but
They arent the reason i havent concieved either. I just hope we dont end up being one of those couples with 'unexplained' infertility. I couldnt cope with that.
At least if we get answers it gives us something to work with. its the not knowing thats the hard bit! Ok, off to phOne the drs just now. Gonna ask for a female dr. X


----------



## jelliebabie

need to call back as they are closed for lunch! Hi shan :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Females are better when looking up your vajjay. Believe me .. I had a male do it in the er. I felt violated. I hope you get answers dont let them tell you unexplained fertility. You have been preggo before. That isnt the reason. For some reason I think its simple for you. Like a tube blockage.

Dh has pissed me off. barely done any packing so I have to bust my ass! Then I have to go to my sons school his new one then I have to go get his friend a gift and take him to a party! Ugh. I just want to sit down.


----------



## Blooming

Ness,
I am sure swimming won't affect. Will be very beneficial in fact cos if OH exercise regularly, it will keep his body healthy and will definitely help those little swimmers of his.

I don't blame you for being sceptical about the natural approach as there really isn't any scientific proof to substantiate the results. I know of close friends and relatives who did the natural approach through traditional chinese medicine (TCM) and it worked wonders for them though.

Jellebabie,
If you think you had been pregnant before, have you heard of secondary infertility? I don't want to put any thoughts into your head, but might be worth reading that up before you see your dr, so if you have any questions about that, you can ask her then. Hope you get your dr's appt soon.

Many women with 'unexplained infertility' seek treatment via natural infertility cure, especially TCM and have successful reports. TCM uses methods that improve blood flow and energy flow and really preparing the body inside out for pregnancy. Will be worth checking that out. 

Good Luck


----------



## Nessicle

yay!!! So glad you have both decided to stay :hugs: 

Diane don't let them fob you off with shit like that and as for beig judgemental - it's not their place. I remember my mum telling me that she went to see a particular doctor to ask if she could go on the pill as she had 3 children under 10. She was a single parent by this time and the doctor said "why do you want the pill when you're not married?" i.e. you shouldnt be having sex if you're not married....the cheek! Like what has it got to do you with you mate?! 

Like I said it's not their place to pass judgement they're there to help us xx

Shan I agree - males are much rougher. I remember having a vaginal scan when I was in hospital in Spain a few years ago (we don't really have them in the UK and we only have smears or pap smears as you guys call them once every 3 years - doctors refuse to do it any more frequently than this) and it was a male doctor and he kept catching it on my pubic bone - OMG the pain was unreal!!


----------



## Nessicle

Blooming said:


> Ness,
> I am sure swimming won't affect. Will be very beneficial in fact cos if OH exercise regularly, it will keep his body healthy and will definitely help those little swimmers of his.

Hi thank you Blooming! 

yep OH does exercise regularly - at least 3 times a week, I on the other hand hate exercise with a passion lol. I'm not overweight by any means but I'm 26 and need to start exercising so thought swimming would be best! 

Was just worried about what effect it might have on my cervical mucus rather than OH's swimmers, I don't usually get much CM so this is a first for me lol 

x


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow. I am thinking that is why I was spotting the day after. Thought AF would surely come but nope. Smears once every 3 years? its every year here


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..

I've missed so much!!!?? From what I saw Nessie saying, Shan and Diane are wanting to leave?! OMG NOOOOOOOO :( You guys can't leave. We all need you..you're lovely people and I'm glad to call you friends. Stick with us..It's gonna happen for you both!

Nessie, good luck on catching that eggy!

AFM, I've been sick in bed all day long. Doc gave me some meds to kick the nausea, and they ended up kicking my ability to stay awake and function at all lol. It's just now wearing off..I feel so drugged. Not taking those anymore. Ugh.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy, thanks ness. Appointment tomorrow 11am. Bbiab luv ya all xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy they have something called naseau ease made by vitanica is for pregnancy


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Wow. I am thinking that is why I was spotting the day after. Thought AF would surely come but nope. Smears once every 3 years? its every year here

you can defo spot after a smear from the scraping of the cervix I think that is pretty normal. 

Yeah it's crazy Shan - you have to wait for your appointment to come through at 25 years old and then every 3 years. We also don't have gynae's like you guys do, our nurse or doctor in the local GP practice usually does them and it takes 3 weeks for the results. If we needed to see any form of specialist, we would have to ask the doctor for a referral even if we have private health insurance on top of the NHS taxes we pay. 

It's ridiculous, not being able to make an appointment with a specialist unless you have a referral. 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't think anything is going to ease this. Meh..only another month or so..maybe lol.


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks brandy, thanks ness. Appointment tomorrow 11am. Bbiab luv ya all xx

Good girl :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Diane! Thats fast


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Ness, now I am getting a veiw of what the healthcare will be like in the US


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good girl, Diane!!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Wow Ness, now I am getting a veiw of what the healthcare will be like in the US

hopefully the service you guys get will be better than what we get!


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry you're feeling so grotty Brandy ugh! I don't envy the nausea - there's nothing worse than feeling sick :sick:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's alright..but thank you! I keep reminding myself of WHY I'm sick and that helps a ton.

Hopefully you join me on the nausea train soon :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks blooming. I will read up on that secondary infertility. Never heard of it before so thanks :thumbup:
Shan, u need to chill babe! Just think how great it will be once u have moved, U can relax and put ur feet up! Yip we get smear tests here every 3yrs! Didnt know it should be done more regularly!
probably trying to keep nhs costs down lol. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We are supposed to have them done once a year!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG my cat is ALLLLLL over me


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I am chilled just pissed at senthil. I have had fibro flare on and off for two days and I should be resting but cant. Frustrated cause he is doing things during work time but cant pack during work time and he is leaving for the night at 2 for his class.

SO I will put my feet up hopefully soon. Was in such bad pain last night I wanted painkillers.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, I think that it will be that way soon enough...

Diane yes every year!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Guess it's dinner time for Hubs..I don't think I can eat. But will bbl. xo


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> OMG my cat is ALLLLLL over me

yep cats are VERY affectionate when you're pregnant! Some sort of sixth sense they have! Sometimes they even know before humans do!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Oh I am chilled just pissed at senthil. I have had fibro flare on and off for two days and I should be resting but cant. Frustrated cause he is doing things during work time but cant pack during work time and he is leaving for the night at 2 for his class.
> 
> SO I will put my feet up hopefully soon. Was in such bad pain last night I wanted painkillers.

Gosh if I were in your situation I would be taking as many drugs as I could he he - they call me Pharmacy Ness at work, got so many painkillers and tablets in my drawers ha ha


----------



## mommaof3

Diane so proud of you getting your appointment 

Shan hunny the move will be all over soon and it will be all worth it just make dh take up the slack when it comes to unpacking lol 

Ness I doubt swimming will do anything to your cm as the water doesnt actually go into the cervix like it does with douching 

Brandy I can relate to the naseua its kicking my butt but all worth it in the end and I started watching a baby story this am and cried and cried looks like its a hormonal day for me lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Lol Nicole, he wont do that I am sure he will have an excuse. I plan on packing just my room and sons things and my clothing .everyone else can pitch in lol


----------



## mommaof3

so on this one show I was watching they had been trying to get pregnant for a very long time dh had almost no sperm count so this specialist was able to get just a few sperm out of his testicals and the wife did all the drugs to release multipull eggs then they took his sperm and met the eggs well long story short they had twins 2 little boys right before christmas I think I cried as hard as they did but it was such a touching story


----------



## mommaof3

Shan you need to have an excuse in place before he does lol or you could always do the you dont help me you dont get any from me plan lol


----------



## mommaof3

Im gonna have to stay away from the discovery health channel I was ordered last time not to watch it by dh and the ob id always have some odd question for the ob at each visit so I had to explain my obsession with dhc lol and dh threatened to have the cable turned off if I didnt stop because he could tell when he would get home that I had been crying but they have it on early in the am so can maybe get by with it once in a while lol


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Shan you need to have an excuse in place before he does lol or you could always do the you dont help me you dont get any from me plan lol

oooh I like that plan!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you for the advice re swimming ladies - I've decided to avoid it while I'm ov'ing and we can go Sunday instead just don't want to risk losing all this lovely CM I have

Telling you girls there's loads!! 

Huge TMI but you know when you go to the toilet and erm take a look down there by pulling parts apart lol (so sorry lol) there's loads of it there!


----------



## mommaof3

Ive found it to be a pretty good plan i just tell dh if he would have helped me more then I wouldnt be so tired and would be in the mood to do a little fooling around it works most of the time lol


----------



## mommaof3

Woohoo for Nessie and her loads of cm gonna slip those swimmers right up to the eggie this month


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Shan you need to have an excuse in place before he does lol or you could always do the you dont help me you dont get any from me plan lol
> 
> oooh I like that plan!Click to expand...

hmm that does sound good, but what will I do:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Oh I am chilled just pissed at senthil. I have had fibro flare on and off for two days and I should be resting but cant. Frustrated cause he is doing things during work time but cant pack during work time and he is leaving for the night at 2 for his class.
> 
> SO I will put my feet up hopefully soon. Was in such bad pain last night I wanted painkillers.
> 
> Gosh if I were in your situation I would be taking as many drugs as I could he he - they call me Pharmacy Ness at work, got so many painkillers and tablets in my drawers ha haClick to expand...

lol. I am getting ready to tell everyone if they dont help me within a month I want some drugs. My whole body was burning fibro pain!:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thats a sweet story Nicole. I would stop watching a little before he gets home. I was addicted to that show when I was preggo too.

Can any of you look at my chart and tell me if you think I ovd yesterday...


----------



## mommaof3

oh I know carry a box and kinda throw your back out that will be double pay back lol cant help with the moveing and cant dtd either then you can just rest and gloat a little I may even give that a try lol since my bouts of naseua arnt getting me any extra rest I really think I feel a bad back comeing for the weekend


----------



## mommaof3

Id be glad to look at your chart but I wouldnt know my butt from a hole in the ground so wouldnt be any help at all


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies Im gonna go on a fresh orange run as they seem to be the only things that help bbiab


----------



## Nessicle

good dip at CD60 Shan! Will have to see your temps over next two days if you have two more steady temps I'd say you'd ov'd :wohoo:

Aww I text OH to ask if he minded that we put off swimming until I've finished ovulating. He just called me when he finished work and was like "this bloody ovulation is a bit of a pain isn't it?!" I felt really guilty but just told him why I needed to hold on to this CM as it helps the sperm and that it would really mean alot to me if we can just wait til ov is outta the way. 

He said he was just kidding saying it was a pain but deep down I think he meant it :cry: 

defo think if I don't catch the eggy this cycle then it will have to be NTNP :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Woohoo for Nessie and her loads of cm gonna slip those swimmers right up to the eggie this month

:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole, lol I think that you should eat an orange every hour!

Ness ... :hugs: He will be thankful in the end.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> *oh I know carry a box and kinda throw your back out that will be double pay back lol cant help with the moveing and cant dtd either then you can just rest and gloat a little* I may even give that a try lol since my bouts of naseua arnt getting me any extra rest I really think I feel a bad back comeing for the weekend


:rofl: :rofl::haha:

I would do that. Say ouch I hurt my back doing dishes and cant walk:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Shan :hugs: 

I just hope it happens this month - I know it's only been 3 cycles but I get the feeling OH is fed up already lol

I'm gonna stay as normal as poss in the 2ww, got a quiz to go to, swimming, occasional glass of wine, meeting up with friends. 

It's so diffiuclt though as a lot of stuff over here revolves around drinking, suppose I could just say I was on antibiotics though if anyone asked!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, when I compare last months chart and this months chart. I have a similar dip like 5 days before ff showed I ovulated. But my cm is different than it has been over the past two months.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> thank you Shan :hugs:
> 
> I just hope it happens this month - I know it's only been 3 cycles but I get the feeling OH is fed up already lol
> 
> I'm gonna stay as normal as poss in the 2ww, got a quiz to go to, swimming, occasional glass of wine, meeting up with friends.
> 
> It's so diffiuclt though as a lot of stuff over here revolves around drinking, suppose I could just say I was on antibiotics though if anyone asked!

You can have a glass or two of red wine darling.. Of course that might expect the antibiotics with you pharmacy ness:haha:

I know what you mean about being fed up:wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Ness, when I compare last months chart and this months chart. I have a similar dip like 5 days before ff showed I ovulated. But my cm is different than it has been over the past two months.

Ooh well that sounds good shan can you overlay the charts? Perhaps your cycles are only just starting to figure out since your mc?


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you Shan :hugs:
> 
> I just hope it happens this month - I know it's only been 3 cycles but I get the feeling OH is fed up already lol
> 
> I'm gonna stay as normal as poss in the 2ww, got a quiz to go to, swimming, occasional glass of wine, meeting up with friends.
> 
> It's so diffiuclt though as a lot of stuff over here revolves around drinking, suppose I could just say I was on antibiotics though if anyone asked!
> 
> You can have a glass or two of red wine darling.. Of course that might expect the antibiotics with you pharmacy ness:haha:
> 
> *I know what you mean about being fed up*:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

you more than most with what you have to contend with sweetie! 

yep next cycle for me no softcups, or opk's or anything. We will still use conceive+ cos I just prefer that lube anyway but will have to just see what nature decides for us!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes and I ovd 5 days after the dip. but because my cm change I seriously think I have ovd already. Plus I ate alot of chocolate this weekend:wacko:
I told DH I can pick up anything cause I might have ovd and it might hinder my chances :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> thank you Shan :hugs:
> 
> I just hope it happens this month - I know it's only been 3 cycles but I get the feeling OH is fed up already lol
> 
> I'm gonna stay as normal as poss in the 2ww, got a quiz to go to, swimming, occasional glass of wine, meeting up with friends.
> 
> It's so diffiuclt though as a lot of stuff over here revolves around drinking, suppose I could just say I was on antibiotics though if anyone asked!
> 
> You can have a glass or two of red wine darling.. Of course that might expect the antibiotics with you pharmacy ness:haha:
> 
> *I know what you mean about being fed up*:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> you more than most with what you have to contend with sweetie!
> 
> yep next cycle for me no softcups, or opk's or anything. We will still use conceive+ cos I just prefer that lube anyway but will have to just see what nature decides for us!Click to expand...

I have only been temping and randomly doing OPK nothing really. I was thinking of purchasing the clearblue fertility monitor next week if NO AF or Ov shows. 

I think the more you ad into the mix the harder it can be to focus on other things. I never use lube anymore:wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

definitely it can consume you so much, I bet if I NTNP I get pregnant lol

CBFM would be a good idea for you Shan honey


----------



## shaerichelle

I was thinking that myself the NTNP might work for you! 

I was telling DH so many woman seem to get pregnant when they have barely any sex. And over the past two weeks we have missed lots of days. We covered time in NYC though:)


----------



## shaerichelle

If I ovd CD 60(this would be the normal day AF is due as well) I would be due dec 12, but I am always 2 weeks late. I might have a christmas present.

Okay shower time..finally


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm defo gonna stop everything else next cycle then if the witch comes. I'm already counting myself out as I don't think I will conceive this cycle. 

Perhaps the missing days will have helped too then Shan and having a dirty weekend away with OH he he! Naughty minx!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> If I ovd CD 60(this would be the normal day AF is due as well) I would be due dec 12, but I am always 2 weeks late. I might have a christmas present.
> 
> Okay shower time..finally

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

so hoping for you honey!


----------



## mommaof3

Ok this is just my oppion and from experience but when me and dh really tried dtd at just the right time around when i thought I was gonna o and planning when we would have sex it just put to much pressure on both of us and then I was consumed checking to see if we dtd on the right days then I got it in my head that i wasnt even Oing and poas a couple of times a day then spending the majority of my day googling symptoms and reading endless articles on ttc I just had to put a stop to it I was consumed by it and talking to the ob really helped so sex became more about connecting then just trying to make a baby so we did the every other day and that helped becasue there wasnt so much pressure to have sex on certain days it helped both of us to relax we did decide we wouldnt go longer then two days at a time with out sex but if we didnt feel like it there was no pressure


----------



## jelliebabie

every second day sounds like a good idea nicole. But i find it hard to get dh to perform just 5 days over ov. Maybe a day of every 2 days will do him good lol. Hes 35 so getting to be an old man lol.
do u think its bad to go to dr when af is still here? Mines usually only stays 3 days but what if she is still lingering tomorrow? Should i cancel?
And ness all that cm sounds good! Those spermies will have no escape! :haha: shae babe, am gona go check your chart just now :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nicole for your opinion I do think you're right! I'm feeling the pressure so sure OH is! 

Right that's settled then next cycle if AF gets me, I'm still technically ttc but without all the bells and whistles! So more like TBNT "trying but not trying" lol 

Thanks Diane babe! I swear there is more than I've ever seen! It's quite wet and like cloudy in colour is that good??


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nessie if its watery then thats good, but i think cos your getting plenty of cm, u will get plenty of ewcm too! Have u been taking epo ness? X


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, i think your charts looking good for having ovd yesterday! Today is your 3rd highest temp of this cycle. Another two days of high temps and we can celebrate ur hatched eggie! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: x


----------



## jelliebabie

lol ness! TBNT! Now THATS what ive been doing before my 3 months of ttc! Haha. That is a very good term you have created there! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hey nessie if its watery then thats good, but i think cos your getting plenty of cm, u will get plenty of ewcm too! Have u been taking epo ness? X

:happydance: yay!! so fx I'll either stay with watery or even better get EWCM tomorrow?! I know I might not notice the EW as it could take a day or two to work it's way down! 

I started taking EPO but heard it can delay ov and since i have a regular cycle I didnt want to delay it, but defo try drinking more water Diane I think that's helped me loads! 

I might have a glass of wine tonight to celebrate he he!x


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> lol ness! TBNT! Now THATS what ive been doing before my 3 months of ttc! Haha. That is a very good term you have created there! :thumbup:

ha ha ha TBNT is the new phrase - I'll be putting that on my profile he he!x


----------



## mommaof3

Diane its ok to go to the dr even when on af they just wont do a smear and it might be better in the long run since you are at the start of your cycle if they want to do test 

and dtd every other day was easier to be honest you have a break and dont stress if you missed the egg or not as there is always a fresh supply we even skipped a day here and there and had unplanned spontanius(sp) sex a couple of nights I remember dh wakeing me up we dtd and he said oh yeah thats the baby maker there lol I did alot of dirty texting on the off days so dh would be more then ready to supply me the goods on the on days lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. I agree keep your appt. They can do bloods during AF to check everything. I am having my fingers crossed for you. I hope I have ovd.. Cause I am tired of my body lol

Ness I like trying but not trying. That is me! I think that ttc is alot of pressure... And DH and I felt that like Dec Jan.. we talked about sex and we both felt that even though we were ttc our sex isnt for ttc its the connection and the way we feel about each other that is normal for us. Here is some PMA dust :dust: for you. Keep your chin up.

Nicole. You have a good OB can he come to maine? There are so hard to find!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. What are we gonna celebrate with? A glass of wine? Well I should umm not get my hopes up yet.. I need more temps!


----------



## mommaof3

yeah I do he is great he never said anything about my age or weight just gave me honest answers told me to relax try for 3 months then if nothing happened to come see him and we would do some test then he said probably try clomid


----------



## jelliebabie

yip, tbnt is perfect. I was trying before, but not properly trying cos i didnt know what properly trying was lol. As for cm. I didnt know what that was before, and im sure loads of woman dont! Im sure if some woman got extra cm like u ness they would panic thinking they had an infection :haha: the human body is an amazing thing and its strange to read about cm and its changes and then see it happen! Its like, oh, so thats what that is!! Lol. what do u think ness about taking auntie flo to the doctors with me? Should i wait till she gets back on her broomstick and buggers off back where she belongs?! Fxd she will be away tomorrow anyway, but what would u do if she wasnt? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow really he should come teach people in Maine! If I havent ovd I dont know what I am going to do. I have had cramps for two days and thought af would show..:nope: and she isnt coming because usually my vulvodynia flares before her every time and nothing. Was bending over in shower to shave and got some cramp pain above pubic bone.


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I see what your trying to do because I have done it plenty of times myself you will take your butt to the dr even if the witch is still residence DONT MAKE ME HAVE TO FLY OVER THERE MISSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- If I had to guess, I would say that your coverline is 97.7, so if your temps stay above that, you have ovulated:happydance:

I have a great OBGYN. She gave me a ton of information and told me to call her as soon as I got pregnant. She also said that if after a year of trying, there are other methods that she can use to help us get pregnant without a referral to a fertility specialist. 
First, she would have us try clomid based on the status of hubbies swimmers. If the swimmers had a low count, she would have me take clomid and have hubby deposit his swimmers for them to use. They then use a machine to separate the stronger swimmers from the weaker ones and inseminate me at the doctors. 
I hope it doesn't come down to this, but it is nice to know that my regular doctor can do so much for me.
My last obgyn tried to send me to a fertility specialist because I went without a period for 4 months. I cannot afford a specialist because that is all out of pocket. She also tried telling me that I had probably never ovulated in my life after meeting me once. She was a bitch though. I have definitely proved her wrong. My new doctor is the best!!!


----------



## mommaof3

A good doctor makes all the difference doesnt it Callie just knowing they understand and can help is the best reassurance


----------



## mommaof3

WOOOHOOO looks like Miss Shannon's shy eggie has made her appearance


----------



## jelliebabie

ok nicole and shan, so i should still go? Ok. I will! Fxd it goes well. I hope the lump thing isnt something to worry about and another excuse for the doctors to put off my inability to concieve!
Shan, we shall celebrate with a glass or two! :wine: im praying for you babe! :hugs: i wonder if i will get morning sickness when i am pg! When i was pregnant before i had no sickness at all. In fact i never had any symptoms at all. I wasnt looking out for them then though. But i know i was never sick. The only thing i remember was standing at a bus stop once and had a sudden hit of nausea but that was it, never had it again. I hate being sick so have sympathy for u nicole n brandy! Did u get your oranges nicole? X


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Diane I see what your trying to do because I have done it plenty of times myself you will take your butt to the dr even if the witch is still residence DONT MAKE ME HAVE TO FLY OVER THERE MISSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I agree Diane! They will probably make you do testing anyways and come back! Dont make me fly to Scotland (even though I really want to, but I prefer to see you preggo or with a baby damn it)

Just GOOOOOOO!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::winkwink: :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Love the new phrase.

Omg yall chat so fast..I can't stay up lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ok nicole and shan, so i should still go? Ok. I will! Fxd it goes well. I hope the lump thing isnt something to worry about and another excuse for the doctors to put off my inability to concieve!
> Shan, we shall celebrate with a glass or two! :wine: im praying for you babe! :hugs: i wonder if i will get morning sickness when i am pg! When i was pregnant before i had no sickness at all. In fact i never had any symptoms at all. I wasnt looking out for them then though. But i know i was never sick. The only thing i remember was standing at a bus stop once and had a sudden hit of nausea but that was it, never had it again. I hate being sick so have sympathy for u nicole n brandy! Did u get your oranges nicole? X

I gagged and barfed once with Saben and nothing else! I hope if and when I get preggo it doesnt happen to me! I pray. My mom didnt have it and my sister had it breifly with one of her daughters:happydance:

:wine: yum one glass will do me. I am praying for you too. 

Go to the doc. tell them about the lump okay.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> WOOOHOOO looks like Miss Shannon's shy eggie has made her appearance

I hope so. In NYC even:haha:

Honeymoon baby?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Your chart looks good, Shan!!!


----------



## mommaof3

YES GO DIANE and dont take any excuses from the dr tell them you have tired for 12 years and its time something is DONE and I really hope you dont have any sickness but if you do were hear for ya so feel free to complain all you want lol


----------



## mommaof3

dh doesnt know this but he is takeing me to Bob Evans for biscuits and gravy tonight YUMMY


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Shannon- If I had to guess, I would say that your coverline is 97.7, so if your temps stay above that, you have ovulated:happydance:
> 
> I have a great OBGYN. She gave me a ton of information and told me to call her as soon as I got pregnant. She also said that if after a year of trying, there are other methods that she can use to help us get pregnant without a referral to a fertility specialist.
> First, she would have us try clomid based on the status of hubbies swimmers. If the swimmers had a low count, she would have me take clomid and have hubby deposit his swimmers for them to use. They then use a machine to separate the stronger swimmers from the weaker ones and inseminate me at the doctors.
> I hope it doesn't come down to this, but it is nice to know that my regular doctor can do so much for me.
> My last obgyn tried to send me to a fertility specialist because I went without a period for 4 months. I cannot afford a specialist because that is all out of pocket. She also tried telling me that I had probably never ovulated in my life after meeting me once. She was a bitch though. I have definitely proved her wrong. My new doctor is the best!!!

Callie, I knew it. When I woke up after my chart was different and the thermometer said 97.8 I teared up. DH asks me every morning what it is after he hears the beeps. He said wow thats high I said yup and thats the temp I was looking for for ovulation. I think I oved CD 60 in NYC:) Didnt you say I might Ov in NYC?:haha:

I had an ob gyn years ago she was the best. Had her until 6 months preggo. She didnt care about my weight gain as long as I was eating healthy and baby was fine. I have not found a good one since. I am tempted to call the lady across the street shes an ob and shes from India.:haha: If I need one I am calling her. 

Some docs just were not made to be docs... Telling someone that gets their heart broken. How does she know you would have not ovulated. Assumptions.. sigh. Your new doc sounds great and she has a plan set up already!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Make em help you..OR ELSE hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Your chart looks good, Shan!!!

thank you. I hope its finally the end of torture.:happydance:

I have had af cramps on and off since last night so we will see.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my god...biscuits and gravy. I WANT THAT SOOOOOOOO BAAAAD


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> dh doesnt know this but he is takeing me to Bob Evans for biscuits and gravy tonight YUMMY

OMG Yummy. I miss Bob Evans. I am so hungry again..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks good, Shan!!!
> 
> thank you. I hope its finally the end of torture.:happydance:
> 
> I have had af cramps on and off since last night so we will see.Click to expand...

Finallyyyyyy :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think I want a scrambled egg n cheese sammich. Hmmmm


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh my god...biscuits and gravy. I WANT THAT SOOOOOOOO BAAAAD

You pregnant girls and cravings :haha::haha:

I love fruit lately, but its not a pregnancy craving :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe I am a bit psychic too:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Anyone else gets preggo from their current cycle christmas babies!


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I know ive been thinking about it all day lol my lo just came up and raised my shirt kissed my belly and said sissy lol it was so cute


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Maybe I am a bit psychic too:haha:

I bet you are :flower:

Oh you should go here and join this! Hubby and I started it.

www.naturalhealthexchange.org

We are having our first event with accupuntrist, reiki and awareness based healing and with a woman who has had cancer talking about natural health

our next event I am doing with natural birthing methods, but only after I am 4 months preggo:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww sweet :D


----------



## jelliebabie

biscuits and gravy nicole? That sounds awful, like a dogs dinner, yuk! Lol. What is that? Hope i havent put u off! :haha: and ok ladies, am defo gonna go ok? :hugs: and shannon, is barfed being sick? Spewing up? Sorry still getting used to ur phrases! Well, i gota go bring horsey in from the field so will bbiab. Love u ladies! Thanks again for all ur support x


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Oh I know ive been thinking about it all day lol my lo just came up and raised my shirt kissed my belly and said sissy lol it was so cute

Omg he knows you are having a girl!:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> biscuits and gravy nicole? That sounds awful, like a dogs dinner, yuk! Lol. What is that? Hope i havent put u off! :haha: and ok ladies, am defo gonna go ok? :hugs: and shannon, is barfed being sick? Spewing up? Sorry still getting used to ur phrases! Well, i gota go bring horsey in from the field so will bbiab. Love u ladies! Thanks again for all ur support x

yes puking barfing spewing losing my lunch all the same thing:haha:

love ya :hugs: enjoy horsey time.


----------



## mommaof3

well my ob will have to take this little one in enough time I can be out of the hospital and gettin around in time for Halloween I love passing out candy and lo loves trick or treating Im not fooling myself thinking I could walk him around but I can pass out candy and take pictures or make dh drive us around this year lol I can watch and pass out candy from the back of the truck


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back in a bit. All of this food talk has made me hungry. I am off to try the new vegan place (I am not a vegan but like it occasionally). I will be back shortly. Yay for days off!!!:happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

Diane you dont have biscuits and gravy over there omg you have no idea what your missing ill let someone else explain to you what it is but its delicious and not very good for you lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Biscuits and gravy is like scones n white gravy. It's so gooooood!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to make me something to eat now that I've worked my stomach into a starving frenzy.


----------



## mommaof3

biscuits and gravy with a side order of hashbrowns with onions and cheese oh my mouth is watering dh cant get home soon enough lol if it wasnt so late id be tempted to call my bil to bring me some out he is good to indulge my food craveings lol I make him his favorite mac and cheese all the time so he repays the favor


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum I am still so hungry after I just ate!

Nicole that sounds like fun. My DS goes with his dad every halloween. Thankfully after last year I wont be celebrating any halloween


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna go eat an orange and lay down for a bit try to get my tummy settled for my biscuit and gravy binder I have planned


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole Yum.

I have to fold laundry. yuck. and pack and then take saben to his new school then go to a birthday party then come home and pack ugh.

bbiab ladies.

Sorry Nicole we are all leaving you!


----------



## shaerichelle

okay lol we are all leaving at the same time. Enjoy your rest nicole.


----------



## mommaof3

aww hunny I forgot Halloween isnt a good time for you so sorry


----------



## jelliebabie

im still not convinced that biscuits n gravy sounds good yet lol. Please elaborate a bit more. Scones are sweet over here and so are biscuits so the thought of them with gravy. Yukk. Lol. On the other hand, hash
Browns with onions and cheese, oooh yes please! So how is everyone anyway? X


----------



## calliebaby

Buttermilk biscuits, more like buttermilk rolls I guess. 
Scones are sweet here too, so I thought that sounded strange as well.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Sorry..scones here aren't sweet, they are just like buttermilk biscuits. I guess maybe that's just how MIL makes em? Not sure. But yeah..they are doughy fluffs of goodness!


----------



## calliebaby

We are going to have to make some sort of English-English translation list.:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm still constantly confused..lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay who is makn me some. Going to a birthday party ugh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry Shan lol :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

no you are not lol. You think it's funny I'm at a party


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Look at this...what the heck lol

https://www.i-am-pregnant.com/img/12w.jpg

The baby is in her thigh!


----------



## calliebaby

What is that from?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's from i-am-pregnant.com lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao brandy! If you could have babies in your thighs i would be 9 months pg :rofl: and callie ace idea, we need an english- english translation list! :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

Did you read the explanation of what "biscuits" are Diane?


----------



## molly85

Hello all Can i have an update please???? Just finished some KFC and nice and dizzy lol
How is everyone?


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Jo!!! Not too much to update on actually. I think that we have all been blabbing about nonsense. 
The only thing that stands out is that Shannon may have ovulated yesterday. Her temp went up above what is probably her coverline today. :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Hi Jo!!! Not too much to update on actually. I think that we have all been blabbing about nonsense.
> The only thing that stands out is that Shannon may have ovulated yesterday. Her temp went up above what is probably her coverline today. :happydance:

:happydance: I think with the fibro pain the past two days I did. Its weird when I got hot or hormone influxuation then my fibro pain burns!


----------



## shaerichelle

What should I get DH for a year of being together? 

I am so exhaUSTED


----------



## calliebaby

Fingers crossed for you Shan!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks. Another high temp tomorrow and I know I have ovd. I have been sweating a lot lol


----------



## calliebaby

I hope mine raises more tomorrow too.


----------



## molly85

Wow I read through and I think a "biscuit"is a dumpling 
Is it made with flour, suet (usually beef fat possibly veggy but its white) and a bit of water


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I hope mine raises more tomorrow too.

Callie, I hope it does for you too. Fingers crossed.

Nice chart:happydance:

I had a dip on 2 dpo that I think was the baby implanting. last time.:winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Wow I read through and I think a "biscuit"is a dumpling
> Is it made with flour, suet (usually beef fat possibly veggy but its white) and a bit of water

It might be Jo.


----------



## calliebaby

In America, a biscuit is just like a buttermilk bread roll.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie, dont get milk rolls over here either? But am picturing them like a doughball or kind of dumpling? What is white gravy? Is that like a creamy sauce? If i ever go to usa i will need to try these
Biscuits n gravy lol. But thanks callie for the description, i can kinda picture it now! Dont know if i like the sound of it still though :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> What should I get DH for a year of being together?

You could wrap yourself up in just a bow.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

https://fashionablenerd.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/biscuit-gravy-ck-1023868-l.jpg

Check this out Diane.


----------



## molly85

hmmm still haven't a foggiest unless that is a brioch


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> What should I get DH for a year of being together?
> 
> You could wrap yourself up in just a bow.:haha:Click to expand...

LMAO that would be great. And what do I do for his bday a week later.. a different colored bow :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie am gonna go check it out :thumbup:
Shannon you could make him a book of vouchers entitling him to, sex on demand, sexual favours, slave for a day etc, i think thats the kinda thing that would make that randy teenager hubby of yours tick! You could present it to him wearin nothing but a bow as callie said! :haha: but if he calls for the men in white coats to come for u with a straight jacket dont blame me! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

I'm here Diane we no longer wear coats and use chemical straight jacketsso to speak


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Diane.. 

well he doesnt need those :blush: I have given him a card like that he never used it :rofl: Ill just get some lingerie and wear it .. lol Sometimes I rewear what I have and he wonders where it came from lol Is that new? I look at him and laugh


----------



## shaerichelle

My son wrote this and drew the picture of me in my avatar.:cry:
 



Attached Files:







Sabens mom poem.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## calliebaby

You could cook him a nice dinner wearing just an apron.:haha:


----------



## molly85

BIscuit = Large dumpling Diane bit like a cobler I believe so boring sort of dish me thinks


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> My son wrote this and drew the picture of me in my avatar.:cry:

That is so sweet of him!!!


----------



## molly85

I hate mens birthdays so damn awkward to buy for.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> BIscuit = Large dumpling Diane bit like a cobler I believe so boring sort of dish me thinks

A cobbler here is a dessert like a pie.


----------



## molly85

yeah i think we have a savory version


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thats so sweet shan :cry:
Callie those look like regular crispy rolls. What is the lumpy things in the sauce? Mushrooms? Chicken.? Thanks for the photo, but i think if i ever come to usa
I think i will pass on trying those :haha: jo, do u work with mentally ill patients? X


----------



## molly85

Yup I work in a rehab unit didn't i share that before. Yikes


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well that will be his bday present everything will be packed lol.

Hopefully the kids will stay in their rooms :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I think that it is sausage. I don't usually order them myself, but the hubby likes them.


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess I need to visit jo and sign in.. lol

Yes my son is sweet. I have already been telling him how he needs to treat his wife:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

dont think u ever mentioned jo! I just had an image of u working in a nursing home for some reason :confused: your job must be very challenging jo x


----------



## molly85

Nope u can't shan u have an egg to catch. Facebook seems to be sending outtrojanhorses or a virus grr


----------



## Shey

Good evening ladies


----------



## molly85

I love my job allways something going on


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Shey..

girls I will be here and there.. Packing:wacko: I wish I had some help :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey :wave:
I would leave the packing for senthil. Just tell him u didnt feel well. Not fair leaving you to do it all. Its a mans job lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol hes doing kitchen and bathrooms.
I am doing everything else
I am not gonna feel well tomorrow night
:rofl:


----------



## Shey

hows it going all


----------



## jelliebabie

you got your tickets booked yet shey? X


----------



## Shey

DF is taking care of that


----------



## jelliebabie

kitchen and bathroom, geeze hes gotta easy job shan! Remember not to gather up so much stuff next time u decide to move! Travel lightly, thats my motto lol, dont worry shae, itll all be over soon and itll all be worth it. Do u have to unpack too or is senthil doing that? Tell him u will unpack what he packs :haha:


----------



## molly85

dog wants to go forarun its midnight for heavens sake


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> kitchen and bathroom, geeze hes gotta easy job shan! Remember not to gather up so much stuff next time u decide to move! Travel lightly, thats my motto lol, dont worry shae, itll all be over soon and itll all be worth it. Do u have to unpack too or is senthil doing that? Tell him u will unpack what he packs :haha:

lmao. It will be easy night for me. It will take me 3 minutes to unpack :rofl:

We actually dont have a lot of things.


----------



## jelliebabie

what are u packing up then shan? Memories? :haha: bet you gota lota dirty ones! 
Shey tell df u want him to post ur tickets now! Lol


----------



## Shey

2 weeks and i'll be doing the baby dance


----------



## shaerichelle

yes a lot of them lol :haha:

Dirty Diane.


----------



## jelliebabie

how long u staying at dfs shey? What cd will u be on?
Will you have to :sex: with mil in the house? Eek x


----------



## molly85

Eugh MIL in the house how to put a person off


----------



## Shey

i will be o when i see DF. and yea i will be. but DF has the basement


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shanny babe! I'm surprised u get to pack anything at all when ur on here all night! Not complaining tho babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well I have packed two boxes since I have been on here lol!


----------



## Shey

I will be with DF for a week cause i'll be on springbreak (april 5th-10th)


----------



## shaerichelle

:happydance: Shey

I want to sleep and take my temp bad lol


----------



## molly85

no house work is getting donewhilst on here lol.
Done my second OPK of the day and theline was a little darker first 1 was FMU so is possible ovulation in site (I'm sure thee is something happening down there) or is this just normal?


----------



## Shey

Aww yay Shan


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope u concieve the 1st time u :sex: shey! How lucky will u be?! Haha and when the evil mil finds out u :sex: under her roof! Lovely way to get her back for being such a bitch :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo. if they are getting darker that is good!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> i hope u concieve the 1st time u :sex: shey! How lucky will u be?! Haha and when the evil mil finds out u :sex: under her roof! Lovely way to get her back for being such a bitch :haha:

:haha:


----------



## molly85

LOL to MIL comments scary i'm not sure I'd mind in matts mums house but the cat would walk in and fart ins 19 next week and smells dead on the inside eugh


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo jo! Hope theres an eggy gettin ready to hatch in there girl! :happydance: shanny thats what i like to hear, a girl who can multi task! :thumbup: and shey, what cd will u be on the 5th april? When do u ov? Fxd u have ur timing perfect! :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Be careful with first morning urine for opks though. They can produce false positives. The best times to test are between 1 and 7 pm. 
I can't wait to wake up to take my temp again either Shannon. It's fun watching it rise.
I just spent the last 15 minutes on ff comparing charts that ended in pregnancy with mine. It makes me want to test earlier against my better judgment. Easter is the official test day.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo! Urgh poor cat. Thats a good old age!


----------



## molly85

First one deffinatly negative but the second1 was darker sooo bonus


----------



## molly85

yep his brother was put down last month theirbirthday i 1st April so fingers crossed he makes it


----------



## calliebaby

Well, speaking of in-laws, I am off to go visit mine for a bit (they are actually pretty great). Talk to you all in a few hours!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Be careful with first morning urine for opks though. They can produce false positives. The best times to test are between 1 and 7 pm.
> I can't wait to wake up to take my temp again either Shannon. It's fun watching it rise.
> I just spent the last 15 minutes on ff comparing charts that ended in pregnancy with mine. It makes me want to test earlier against my better judgment. Easter is the official test day.

Its awesome. I am praying tomorrow I will see a rise. I am sweating so probably so lol...

I did that last cycle and there were alot that were like mine and ended in pregnancy and I had 81 or 88 pts on ff for symptoms ..

DHs birthday is April 3 if I ovd on cd 60 I will be 13 dpo. Wouldnt that be an awesome present:cry:

I hope you get an easter gift Callie


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Well, speaking of in-laws, I am off to go visit mine for a bit (they are actually pretty great). Talk to you all in a few hours!!!:hugs:

Lucky! 

I havent met mine:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> First one deffinatly negative but the second1 was darker sooo bonus

Okay keep doing them Jo:happydance: Hope they keep getting darker


----------



## molly85

we are heading back to bed shortly


----------



## jelliebabie

yip, i hope you get that fertilised easter egg callie! :hugs: i hate the 2ww to ovulate, the 2nd 2ww is much more fun!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> we are heading back to bed shortly

:sex::winkwink:


----------



## molly85

Waiting sucks I don't lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I am already SS and I dont even know if I have ovd :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Waiting sucks I don't lol

lol


----------



## molly85

if its happening it's from the right side the area isniggly near my hip and huge right boob twinges every so often SS for ovulation i have lost it


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo those are signs of Ov:)


----------



## Shey

haha that would be something to do to get back at my mil


----------



## molly85

lol been going on for a couple of days that i have really noticed. Oh bugger left hip did it okwe are off talk tomorrow have a gdnight and some good :sex: lol


----------



## Shey

I dunno wat cd i'll be on then


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Jo.

Phew I am going through so much paperwork. Ugh.

Congrats Shey on the weight loss.


----------



## Shey

thank you Shan.
I think AF is coming soon cause i have been cramping all day and i just had AF on the 3rd.


----------



## shaerichelle

Weird, didnt that happen last cycle and it stopped and started again?


----------



## Shey

yep. it is weird ugh. just hope i don't have it during easter.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope you dont either, but if you get again I would call your doc


----------



## Shey

i have to call her tomorrow to see wat the results were of my throat culture.


----------



## jelliebabie

how long are ur cycles shey? Are they regular?


----------



## shaerichelle

My cm is sticky and very little of it. Its different for me. 

I think with all the walking in NYC I lost fat in my legs :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey babe! Just checked out your chart! Those are some crazy temps babe! Doesnt look like u have ovd yet! Do u take ur temp orally? Do u take it at the same time each morning before u get out of bed? X


----------



## Shey

I take them everyday at and when my cycle was regular it was a 28 day cycle but now idk anymore


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, hope the icky sticky is a good sign u have ovulated! Im looking forward to seeing ur high temp again tomorrow! :thumbup: you will need to email me ur new address chick so i can send u a card! 
:hugs: luv ya babe, how u gettin on with the packing? When do u move? Is it the weekend? X


----------



## shaerichelle

shey take the ewcm and the pos opk out and put them in your notes instead. I think fertility friend has the dashed line because its not sure, I think you put those in there and it added the line because of it? I am not sure..but I agree with Diane I dont think you have ovd your temps are too low for progestrone to be in the second half of your cycle.


----------



## jelliebabie

so have ur cycles gone funny shey? I would definately talk to your doctor about it. Especially now your gonna be trying for a :baby: shannon, take a look at sheys chart. What dya think? I really cant see ovulation yet shey sweetheart x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shan, hope the icky sticky is a good sign u have ovulated! Im looking forward to seeing ur high temp again tomorrow! :thumbup: you will need to email me ur new address chick so i can send u a card!
> :hugs: luv ya babe, how u gettin on with the packing? When do u move? Is it the weekend? X

I gave you my mailing but I will send you the street address cause I will be to lazy to go to the mailbox:haha:

I am too. I read sticky cm is after ov:thumbup: I pray I have a high temp tomorrow. I want a honeymoon baby.

:hugs: back at ya babe love you too!!! I am sitting down for a second eating cantaloupe.. 15 boxes and 5 loads of laundry today, birthday party, shopping and a small dinner. I am pooped!:growlmad:

We move Sunday. I hired movers tonight. I told DH I cant move it might hurt the process of baby making :haha::haha:

How much longer before your doc appt?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> so have ur cycles gone funny shey? I would definately talk to your doctor about it. Especially now your gonna be trying for a :baby: shannon, take a look at sheys chart. What dya think? I really cant see ovulation yet shey sweetheart x

I agree Diane. Her temps are higher in her first half then second half and it should be the other way around.


----------



## jelliebabie

your too quick for me shanny babe :hugs: you wanna be sure of your cycle shey, as you are on a time limit with df u wanna make sure the timings right babe. We want you to get your bfp quickstyle huni :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes very quickstyle... Shey look at my Jan chart you can see the temp differences...


----------



## jelliebabie

you have a mailbox? Just as well i didnt decide to turn up on your doorstep for a surprise visit! :haha: honeymoon :baby: that would be so sweet shae! :hugs: so sunday is the big day! Glad uve hired some help lol. Moving is stressful but an amazing feeling once its done! And what an amazing house! You are one lucky lady! Is saben excited too? 8hrs and 50 mins till my drs appointment! Eek. Getting nervous. Its been a while anyone except dh has had a peek down 'there' :haha: has anyone heard from kirstie?


----------



## Shey

Im new to the whole charting thing and everytime i take temp its either high or real low


----------



## shaerichelle

Ive seen her lurking but not posting :cry:

Yes a honeymoon baby would be awesome... A year anniversary baby too. I pray pray for it.

DH has a mailbox for his business lol.. SO I put my mail there ..plus so his ex gf couldnt find us. She assualted us.. Anyways know she has a charge on her record. so now I will use my address I am not afraid of her skanky ass lol... Okay phew. I know I finally feel lucky for once in my life!

Ill give you my real address and you can suprise me and cook me some YUMMY curry!


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, hope i havent upset u sweetheart :hugs: we just wanna help you on ur way to your bfp. Sorry if i did though x


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Mrs Jo......are you here?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey I would just put it in the notes the ewcm and all you can add it back in but I think its taking that information into consideration


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Oh Mrs Jo......are you here?

She went to bed.


----------



## Shey

ok i will do that


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh NO I got a message from Nicole 2 hours ago stupid phone wasnt working. Shes at the ER! or A & E as you call it. I just texted her back. I am worried!


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks Shannon. I was gonna put a pic up for her since she had asked but I will try to catch her tomorrow. 
Nicole is Momma right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes. I am worried about her. Shes been really nauseaus lately not even able to barely move.

Your welcome..


----------



## Shey

I wonder if Nicole is alright. I hope nothing went wrong.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shae, dont u need a live in cook? Im cheaper than a bowen therapy session :rofl: im happy for you shan, u deserve some happiness and i can feel it coming for you :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Fingers crossed that it is nothing major. It was such a relief when I got past the sickness but I thought it was never going to end. I really feel for her and Brandy both.


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too as asoon as I get a message I will let you all know. She said she would text me after she was out.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lol shae, dont u need a live in cook? Im cheaper than a bowen therapy session :rofl: im happy for you shan, u deserve some happiness and i can feel it coming for you :hugs:

Yes I do. I swear I could use some relief from cooking :rofl: I hate it. Thanks Diane You deserve happiness too babe. I hope you get answeres at the docs.

Happiness is great.:cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Fingers crossed that it is nothing major. It was such a relief when I got past the sickness but I thought it was never going to end. I really feel for her and Brandy both.

I feel for them too. I didnt have it with my son.. :happydance:

Last time I was preggo for the few days I was gagging galore though:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

omg no! Nicole at er? Wtf! I hope its just part of her cunning plan to get a scan :haha: seriously though, did she say what for shan? Is it for her? Oh no. Im praying her and her family are all ok :cry: keep us
Informed shae. Am gona find it hard to sleep worrying! Shey, maybe ur temps are all over the place cos u have been ill? Do u temp orally? X


----------



## NurseKel

I was really shocked this time. I was never really sick with my DD and never threw up once. This one I was sick from day one til about 2 weeks ago. It was horrible and I am so glad it has passed. This pregnancy has been different in every way though so it's like I have never been preggo. LOL


----------



## Shey

I never had morning sickness with my DS but i did get the flu when i was pregnant with him.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie, I think that I might have the same issue the second time around

Nicole went to er for pain. she has a 2mm cyst on ovary and saw babies heartbeat:happydance: She is dating 7 weeks not 8! So shes okay :wohoo:


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope the 'lump' isnt anything serious though. I hope its not cancerous! Eeeek. That would definately put off ttc. Why do i always think so negatively? I would never have known 'it' was there had i not been looking with a mirror!


----------



## NurseKel

That's great news! Cysts are really common with pregnancies and don't normally cause any problems. On the other hand, losing a week kinda sucks. LOL I am so glad she is okay.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe you may be seeing your G spot. But I never used a mirror down there. Where is the lump? Dont be nervous. Wish I could go with you!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah it would suck. Ugh. I am ssssooooo glad she is ok


----------



## Shey

Glad she's doing ok. I can't wait to get my BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

Me neither.. its taking to damn long. DH and I thought we would have a baby this summer :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

yay nicoles ok and she got to see babas heartbeat! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree .. but she thought she was like 9 weeks eep


----------



## Shey

aww. well imma call it a night and go to bed. Im so hungry and have cramps and pains. i have pain on my side and leg and boob. and damn heartburn and i gotta go potty again. haha


----------



## shaerichelle

these af cramps are making me nervous that I might have AF.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> aww. well imma call it a night and go to bed. Im so hungry and have cramps and pains. i have pain on my side and leg and boob. and damn heartburn and i gotta go potty again. haha

You might not be able to symptom spot when its really time lol


----------



## NurseKel

Night ladies. I am beyond exhaustion and have a long day of work and errands tomorrow.


----------



## Shey

Night NurseKel


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Kellie and Shey.


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> aww. well imma call it a night and go to bed. Im so hungry and have cramps and pains. i have pain on my side and leg and boob. and damn heartburn and i gotta go potty again. haha
> 
> You might not be able to symptom spot when its really time lolClick to expand...

Okie ma dokie chica!

well night ladies im sleepy, must be the antibiotics im taking


----------



## jelliebabie

night shey, night kellie. Shan, defo not g spot, thats tiny this isnt lol. Well i will just have to see what the dr says i suppose. It mite be nothing to worry about! Hope its not af pains shannon. Hope u have ovd. But i suppose af would be better than being in limbo? Fxd for u sweetie. Will need to go soon! need to get up soon for drs and to put horse back out in the field x


----------



## shaerichelle

Well get some rest darling. I am gonna finish packing and get a shower and go to bed. I am wiped.

Send me an email as soon as you get out of the doctors!!!! Please

:hugs: and good luck babe!

Yes AF would be nice.. but I have no normal signs of her except AF cramps :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite shannon huni. Hope u get the packing finished so u can rest :hugs: i will email u when i get out of the doctors. Love u babe, sweet dreams, fxd ur temp rockets x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my goodness..I'm glad Nicole is ok..that's so scary! Glad she got to hear the heartbeat at least. Hope it all continues well.

Looks like everyones in bed lol


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all! How is everyone today?

Just caught up on posts from last night - I was catching eggy :sex: 

Hope Nicole is ok now, so glad she and bubba are ok!

Shan you'v ov'd :happydance: 

Diane - I think the 'lump' you can see just at the opening is your pelvic bone. When I insert a finger it feels like there is a big hard lump and it seems really close to the opening but I do think that is my pelvic bone. It freaked me out at first when I was checking my CP last cycle, I've never had any reason to check my CP before and I always use applicator tampons. When me and OH have :sex: it alsmost feels like the end of his penis is catching on it, can be quite uncomfortable in certain positions, we have to wriggle about until it stops doing it! 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning Nessie!

Yay! Are you officially in the tww yet? Any symptoms? :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol only on CD14 honey so not actually ovulated yet, just following the SMEP so bd'ing every other night until my +opk, should hopefully get that today! then bd tonight and tomorrow! xx


----------



## molly85

Hello!!! 

Glad Nicole's OK would explain those really faint tests 
We went on an exploratory egg chase last night ith hope rather than much more lol I'm OPKing TDS just in case.

Where is Diane is she OK?

Ness good luck.

Brandy Glad to see you.

How did I miss Kel Gah!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Jo! you ok hun? 

nearly got my +opk yay!! Think when I do my opk at 3pm it'll show the surge. The second line this morning came up within seconds! Usually takes a few minutes to develop before the surge


----------



## molly85

yep so's mine seems to be getting darker andthat holearea is achy nothing to do with having the bum in the area for some timelast night. and all the juice seemed to disapere


----------



## molly85

* bum in air


----------



## shaerichelle

temp drop back down .5 degrees :crt:
diane is at docs


----------



## molly85

still ooohhhh


----------



## Nessicle

sounds like you're ovulating too then Jo! I'm having cramping and pain in my right ovary so I know I will pop the egg either later tonight or tomorrow after noon at the latest! 

Have a dilemma though, I'm following the SMEP although I'm technically mismatched in days. we've been doing it on odd days rather than even. You're supposed to bd 3 consecutive days when you get your positive opk. I get mine today but bd'd last night...therefore should I bd the next two days or should I do the next 3 making it 4 consecutive days? 

I would have bd'd

CD7, 9, 13, 14, 15, and 17 (would missing CD16 be bad if i've bd'd just before ov, day of ov and day after ov?)

when it should be:

CD8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 and 18


----------



## molly85

I don't think worldwilcrash to a holt but if you can handle john wayns walk and and friction burns lol go for tell that man to come up with the goods


----------



## Nessicle

lol that's the problem is getting OH to agree he's fed up already lol. But I suppose we will bd tonight and tomorrow before he goes to the pub in the afternoon, then if he feels up to Sunday we will bd again but if he doesnt want to there's not much I can do, will have to hope that tonight's shot and tomorrow's shot has done the job!


----------



## molly85

What about a quicky between the Saturday Kick offs? and you cook a really nice dinner or threaten him with the nut crackers


----------



## Nessicle

we'll be having sex tonight and tomorrow for definite but it's just sunday I'm concerned about - he'll have a hangover and will be too tired no doubt...!


----------



## molly85

hmm sunday night then treat him to a nice roast and take him for a walk maybe at the coast or somewhere nice then a nice relaxed :sex: when you get back or in the showere tee hee


----------



## Nessicle

wish we lived near the coast lol! 

he'll just go to sleep if I feed him up ha ha. Well will just have to see if we're in the mood! Only takes one good shot right to fall pregnant?! 

We shall see! x


----------



## molly85

I'v heard that,only seemsto work though if you don't want to get pregnant tho


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: too true!


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay so after temp drop this am. I am fed up and finally have given up hope. No one will help me with a cycle and I am stuck doing the same thing over and over again. Just waiting 65 days now.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Ness, Jo and Nicole


----------



## molly85

You have company Shann don't give up yet. I hate opk's they had my hopes up now i am not so sure they are darkening. Cervix has wizzed back up again maybe thats what the twinges are


----------



## shaerichelle

Cervix has to be show Soft High Open and Wet for ovulation. Mine is weird it has done a little tilt or something I have been checking it for 2 months.


----------



## molly85

Ohh I'd go with having that and it just snotted at me. It was clear so definatly not last nights spermies. 
Matty just showered my OPK as it was drying blody men!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nessicle

My cervix is very high - I can't even touch it!


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine is high and I cant touch the opening anymore.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Dh is going to buy me a pregnancy test and tea.. I am holding my pee. I want to make sure I am not before I start taking something to bring on AF. Calling my doc and demanding it.


----------



## Nessicle

You do right Shan it's getting ridiculous that no one is helping you now - you need some meds to bring on the period, I'd even consider bcp for a month or two to regulate your cycles xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I am just gonna do that. Screw it. Thats how I got pregnant with Saben.


----------



## molly85

lol. Good luck Im deffinatly not according to pee. 
I could reachit just but deffinatly soft and open


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, How about if there is a line within 5 minutes. I believe thats how you have to read OPK


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I am just gonna do that. Screw it. Thats how I got pregnant with Saben.

if it's what you need to do honey you should do it, you can't go on with 60 or so day cycles!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> lol. Good luck Im deffinatly not according to pee.
> I could reachit just but deffinatly soft and open

yeah Shannon is right also mine can take up to 10 minutes to show a line but I have got my surge today and my dark line came up within a few minutes


----------



## molly85

they are coming up in the time frame and going nearly the right color on the end nearest the dip gah if i feel rich I will get digi's


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I am just gonna do that. Screw it. Thats how I got pregnant with Saben.
> 
> if it's what you need to do honey you should do it, you can't go on with 60 or so day cycles!Click to expand...

Not when ttc. I just left my midwifes office a message I want medicine to bring on my period. I think I will do the pills for one cycle. If they wont give them to me I will go to the clinic place here to get them. Sick of not having help!


----------



## shaerichelle

:baby:


molly85 said:


> they are coming up in the time frame and going nearly the right color on the end nearest the dip gah if i feel rich I will get digi's

Im gonna order the clear blue fertility monitor off of ebay. When I am done I can send it to you:haha: hopefully you wont need it:haha::baby:


----------



## molly85

i'm off to shop and matt to play old man bowls how sad. I'v texted Kirstie and am about to message Diane tell her to text with an update I'm worried for her


----------



## molly85

nope jst digi opk's they are confusing


----------



## mommaof3

so here is my little bean
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaof3

i just dont understand how I can be dateing 7 weeks then have hcg levels that are to high UGH I should have just stayed home and not went to the er


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes she couldnt have gotten any closer!


----------



## mommaof3

no I believe she was a tad pissed getting called into work at night but like I said you can hardly see little bean


----------



## shaerichelle

yah there could be two or more


----------



## mommaof3

i wish you all could see it in person dh pointed out to me it looks like a smiley face button with 2 eyes nose and little mouth im not sure thats what it is but its kinda weird looking to be honest


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies! Sorry u never ovd shan. I agree babe its time to take matters in your own hands! Well girls, i cancelled my appointment for the drs today, was tired
As couldnt sleep all night and didnt feel fullycomfortable'going with af to accompany me :hehe: but ive got a new appointment for monday at 4pm. X


----------



## mommaof3

well i dont have a clue anymore all I seen was one little heart bleeping on the screen and that was hard enough to see UGH I could scream right now I hate when dr do this just one more thing to worry about but i thought your hcg levels peak around second tri then decline so how could a level of 68499 be third tri im just really confused


----------



## shaerichelle

Well maybe Nicole you are seeing 2 babies?


----------



## mommaof3

Diane you need your butt kicked Missy


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well i dont have a clue anymore all I seen was one little heart bleeping on the screen and that was hard enough to see UGH I could scream right now I hate when dr do this just one more thing to worry about but i thought your hcg levels peak around second tri then decline so how could a level of 68499 be third tri im just really confused

I would go into first trimester and post and see if anyone else had this issue.


----------



## mommaof3

girlies I just dont know lol I guess will have to wait it out for a little bit and see what happens


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Diane you need your butt kicked Missy

Ut oh Diane Mom is mad:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

yeah maybe I will


----------



## mommaof3

yes Diane my lady parts were violated in every way possible last night so you better take yours to the dr monday its not that bad and if it gets you some answers then all the better


----------



## mommaof3

Shan when did you send me that picture of that poem from Saben I just now got it Ugh that phone ticks me off its hard to say how many pics ive missed then thing is going off like crazy


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Nicole! so glad you're ok hun! when I read the posts I was like 'huh?!' can't believe I missed all that! 

Diane I would wait until AF has finished personally (i know you asked me a couple of posts back I just forgot to reply lol), just in case they want to examine you! 

Look at this for a pretty opk girls - swear to god I've never seen mine so dark and strong! Literally came up like that in about a minute!
 



Attached Files:







26.03.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaof3

ok so went to first tri and posted see what they have to say over there at least the high hcg would explain me feeling so sick and I still dont know why that er dr had to do a pelvic guess it was to check my uterus or some such nonsence


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole I sent that like 3 days ago lol..

Awesome Ness.

I am gonna poas in one more hour. DH bought his first pregnancy tests


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck shan I hope you get a lovely surprise xx

yep Nicole that would explain the sickness if your hcg is so high!


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope you get an answer Nicole.

:hi: Aislinn, Diane and Kellie..


----------



## mommaof3

very pretty Nessie better get your nurse outfit out for tonight lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Good luck shan I hope you get a lovely surprise xx
> 
> yep Nicole that would explain the sickness if your hcg is so high!

I hope so too, but doubt it.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole babe! Please dont worry and stress yourself. You are having this healthy little bean so stop torturing yourself sweetheart! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> very pretty Nessie better get your nurse outfit out for tonight lol

:rofl: hey I put it on last night for him - if I may say so myself I looked pretty hot! 

gonna get the stockings and suspenders out tonight :winkwink:


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah now if I just knew why they were so high lol 

Shannon hope you get 2 lines girl


----------



## Nessicle

could be twins Nicole??


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole my maternal grandfather's surname is Oliver :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Diane I hope so Im trying not to worry my ob said not to I have an appt to see him Monday but thats what I do best WORRY lol no today im haveing these weird dizzy spells that make my stomach do flip flops and the overy pain is worse today probably from all the pokeing and proding done last night


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie thats what Shan said but I would think with a vaginal ultrasound they would have seen that lastnight


----------



## Nessicle

yeah good point I suppose they would!

BTW I saw the smiley face when I enlarged the image! I can see eyes and a nose too! Obviuosly just the angle of the scan lol 

Those vaginal scans hurt so much don't they!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shae! What are you like with those hpts babe? Lol. You really are obsessed! Kidding on. I know ur doing it to know for definate before u take something to start af! Hope its good news. Hi jo, sorry i worried u! X nessie, i would do today and tomorrow and leave out sunday. I reckon you will have ovd by then anyway! Good luck sweetheart! Catch that eggie! X


----------



## mommaof3

OMG you seen the smiley lol yes they do and she was none to easy I thought she was trying to shove the thing out the other end at one point


----------



## shaerichelle

maybe maybe not if they are close together


----------



## Aislinn

Good Morning Shannon and everyone!!! Lot to read when you haven't been on for a while. :hugs:

So glad you both are still here.

I'm trying to figure out all the lingo too... :dohh:

Well my AF has showed up with a vengeance but its really weird 3 days of MAJOR Cramping and that never happens. And its a weird color. But I have had the flu for a week maybe that is why. (i'm sure not.) 

How's everyone??? Diane you missed your doc? Whats going on you ok?


----------



## Aislinn

Ness 
The lines are really dark......


----------



## mommaof3

Weeks from LMP (Last Missed Period 
Amount of hCG in mIU/ml or IU/l 

3 weeks 
0 to 5 

4 weeks 
5 to 426 

5 weeks 
18 to 7,340 

6 weeks 
1,080 to 56,500 

7 to 8 weeks 
7,650 to 229,000 

9 to 12 weeks 
25,700 to 288,000 

13 to 16 weeks 
3,300 to 253,000 

17 to 24 weeks (second trimester) 
4,060 to 165,400 

25 weeks to term (third trimester) 
3,640 to 117,000 

After several days postpartum 
nonpregnant levels (<5)


----------



## mommaof3

so from this chart my levels are fine at 68499 I think that nurse is on crack if she has me worried and not know what she is talking about someone is gonna get yelled at lol


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hi shae! What are you like with those hpts babe? Lol. You really are obsessed! Kidding on. I know ur doing it to know for definate before u take something to start af! Hope its good news. Hi jo, sorry i worried u! X nessie, i would do today and tomorrow and leave out sunday. I reckon you will have ovd by then anyway! Good luck sweetheart! Catch that eggie! X

yeah i think so too, I'm so regular I reckon the egg will have popped out before the end of tomorrow so will :sex: tonight and will have to be tomorrow afternoon before OH goes to the pub! Thank you honey - I'm pretty scared now I'm entering 2ww eek! xx


----------



## mommaof3

Ness dont be scared


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> OMG you seen the smiley lol yes they do and she was none to easy I thought she was trying to shove the thing out the other end at one point

totally saw it! Sooo clear ha ha it's almost like beanie sent an image to let you know everything was ok :hugs: 

gosh yeah I had a male doctor do mine ouch.....my pelvic bone was so bruised after! 

sounds like all is perfectly normal hun with your hcg levels maybe she was having a bad day or was groggy (you say she had to be called out?) and didnt realise what she'd said


----------



## Nessicle

Aislinn said:


> Ness
> The lines are really dark......

thank you hun! I know the test line has never been that strong before! Always been the same darkness but never darker than the control line before! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Ness dont be scared


think it's because while I'm ov'ing or in the weeks before ov there's still a chance but once ov's passed, there's nothing else you can do and a high chance AF will come....

I hate this 2ww :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

no the emergency room nurse called me this morning said my hcg level was to high at 68499 and I needed to call my ob the nurse said that was third tri levels and going by that chart it could be for 9 to 12 weeks about where I am since I should be 9 weeks tuesday


----------



## Aislinn

Nessicle said:


> Aislinn said:
> 
> 
> Ness
> The lines are really dark......
> 
> thank you hun! I know the test line has never been that strong before! Always been the same darkness but never darker than the control line before! :happydance:Click to expand...

Stay postive!!!! fingers Crossed.... I have a feeling you all are gonna be passing some good news on SOON.... :thumbup:


----------



## mommaof3

Ahh Ness I just have a feeling this will be your month got everything crossed for you will have little bean cross a few things to lol


----------



## shaerichelle

probably cause the ultrasoind said 7 weeks.


----------



## mommaof3

I dont know she said third tri high but looks like its right in range someone needs yelled at either her or the person who told her to call me lol


----------



## mommaof3

I do feel better now that I seen that chart finally got my stomach settled enough to eat poor little bean aint had a bite today lol


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> OMG you seen the smiley lol yes they do and she was none to easy I thought she was trying to shove the thing out the other end at one point
> 
> totally saw it! Sooo clear ha ha it's almost like beanie sent an image to let you know everything was ok :hugs:
> 
> gosh yeah I had a male doctor do mine ouch.....my pelvic bone was so bruised after!
> 
> sounds like all is perfectly normal hun with your hcg levels maybe she was having a bad day or was groggy (you say she had to be called out?) and didnt realise what she'd saidClick to expand...

Ness dh said the same thing lol


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you girls - i get my PMA from you lot! Don't know what I'd do without you all! :hugs: OH's hasn't got a clue what it does to us emotionally! 

Nicole what would it mean if it was too high then?


----------



## Nessicle

bless your DH :) 

I would call up the hospital and speak to someone about the levels


----------



## mommaof3

well it could indicate a molar pregnancy or twins and a molar is when the fetus fails to develop so there would be no heartbeat from what I understand but looks like my levels are fine so I just dont understand 

Ness I seen these onesies Im gonna get you have to see if its gonna be a girl or boy first they had a doctor one and a nurse one you and your nurse outfit was the first thing I thought of lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I think that would be funny


----------



## shaerichelle

my midwife is out. I'll get a call next week. So pissed off. I'm gonna have to take advil today to function

:bfn:


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> well it could indicate a molar pregnancy or twins and a molar is when the fetus fails to develop so there would be no heartbeat from what I understand but looks like my levels are fine so I just dont understand
> 
> Ness I seen these onesies Im gonna get you have to see if its gonna be a girl or boy first they had a doctor one and a nurse one you and your nurse outfit was the first thing I thought of lol

:rofl: I bet it helped to cheer you up :flower:

Ooh I've never heard of a molar pregnancy before - you said you saw the little heartbeat flickering away though didnt you so that's good


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> my midwife is out. I'll get a call next week. So pissed off. I'm gonna have to take advil today to function
> 
> :bfn:

:flower: Hope she can get you in straightaway and get something going for you


----------



## shaerichelle

back at square one my new naturopathic doc that was gonna help me told me she no longer can. :cry: my poor dh


----------



## mommaof3

Shan hunny so sorry I wish there was something I could do to help and yeah I seen the little heart beat they didnt tell me bpm or anything like that


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> back at square one my new naturopathic doc that was gonna help me told me she no longer can. :cry: my poor dh

What does she/He mean they can't help you?


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shan :hugs: why wont she treat u? X


----------



## shaerichelle

find another doc. I'm to complicated..i guess.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..making dinner, although food sounds disgusting. DH is taking a nap..must be nice!

Nicole!!! So glad to see that you're ok..what happened exactly? sorry if you've had to repeat a million times.

Shan, what the heck..why would a doc say find another one? :(


----------



## shaerichelle

idk brandy but dh and I have wasted enough time and money we aeent gonna see anymore. I feel ripped off


----------



## mommaof3

Shan there has to be someone who can help its just a matter of finding the right one Id help you call around to places if I new your general area go to your neighbor across the street the one you said was an ob from india if she cant help maybe she can refer you to someone who can


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy I have a 2mm cyst and the baby is measuring 7 weeks I did see its heartbeat then the er nurse called this morning saying my hcg levels were way to high and to call the ob but I found a chart that says they are in the normal range at 68499 so Im not real sure whats going on I go to the ob Monday but so far looks like the little bean is ok


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh I see..I'm sure everythings fine xo I'll be thinking of you on Monday.

Shan, yeah that really sucks..I'm sure you feel majorly ripped off.


----------



## molly85

Nicole and Shan Huggggggs. Nicole on the POAS website there is a chart like that they sky rocket very quickly once bubs gets going. I read on Molar There would be a sack next to bubs on the scan I'll have another look in a mo. 

Just fell up my foot high front step to thegarden AHHHHHH.

Ness I wasnt that Egg Stick

DIane you are forgive just don't do it again


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I still saw a tiny bit of the yolk sac..because the placenta hasn't completely taken over for baby just yet.


----------



## molly85

ring your ob nurse back and tell her what the ER nursesaid and the worry is killing you try tears lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Almost to page 1000!


----------



## molly85

yep we are chatterboxes.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Definitely lol. I can never keep up cuz the damn time difference. Let's all move into one time zone :D


----------



## mommaof3

lol im sure everything is ok i see the ob monday and I fully trust him if he thought there was something wrong they would have had me come in first thing this am and I dont know how you all can tell anything from my scan I cant see much of anything


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just meant I saw the yolk sac on mine..so if you saw it on your scan then it doesn't mean anything is wrong necessarily..it's normal to still be there. :D


----------



## mommaof3

Jo you sound like me Im so clumsy I cant walk and chew gum without some major mishap lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh ok Brandy I cant tell much of anything and the lady who did it all she did was show me the heartbeat and that was all she wasnt to happy haveing to come in last night and it was sleeting and raining and snowing so not the best of nights to have to get out


----------



## shaerichelle

yup $600 for accupuncture. $150 for new doc $500 for midwife...just to start


----------



## molly85

Ouch shan.
I'mmildly dyspraxic Nicolethis some times happens and man doesit hurt it's bruised and abit swollen. I sayacartoon dog on thescan but bub looks like it is forming well


----------



## mommaof3

wow Shan that is crazy


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it is. And no results.


----------



## mommaof3

yes Jo my little bean does look a little cartoon like lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Holy wow, I am so full. Just made dinner lol.


----------



## molly85

Ahh venturing backout to dinner with PG friend eugh don't want to go knee kills and this is going to be painful


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eek, you should be resting it, Jo


----------



## molly85

On my butt once i'm in the car


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah is it bedtime yet? I am so bloated today. I was gonna do a bump pic but its deceiving lol


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! I was trying to play catch up but took a break to type a few things.
Nicole, please don't get too stressed out over HCG levels. My doctor doesnt' even do them b/c she feels they cause more stress than they are worth. Just remember my little ER trip where I pee'd negative on a pregnancy test yet there was lil bean flopping like a fish. I know it is hard to not worry but I really think you are fine. I also read that it is common for one gender to cause higher HCG levels than the other. Sorry I can't remember which sex is higher but I want to say boys are higher.
Diane, I'm sorry you had to cancel your appt but I am not too fond of going with AF either. LOL
Shannon, you may have tested already but good luck. I just haven't made it through all the pages yet. Whew!
Jo, hopefully I will catch you today for your promised pic.


----------



## shaerichelle

I got a :bfn: kellie.

we are close to 1000 pages


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know..I can't believe it! 4 digits lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kel, I can't believe you're 13 weeks!


----------



## shaerichelle

I calculated and I would have been about 14 to 15 weeks.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( shan baby :hugs:


----------



## MrsBB1

Hello Girls, 

I've been "lurking" for a while, but have been following all the goings on on here with interest. 

I'm currently NTNP after coming off BCP in Jan. I always had the impression of no protection = baby, how wrong was I??:wacko: Anyway, I've never been the maternal type until recently as I'm getting up to 30 and the old body clock is ticking... someone is preggo at work and it finally made me realise what I was missing out on!

Diane, I read your posts re the lump "up there" I have had similar probs recently and have never had a smear previouly either (I know its naughty!). I braved it though on weds and am anxiously waiting the results. 

Shannon, glad you enjoyed NYC I'm going on 8th April for my 30th - may have to check out the sex museum :winkwink:

I may not be able to post very often but I do check on your posts regularly and you seem ike a great group!!:kiss:


----------



## shaerichelle

welcome. I've seen you lurking...

I like NYC just get ready for lots of walking..

thanks brandy :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'll respond to your post in a bit. Laying in bed with fibro pain and migraine.


----------



## MrsBB1

shaerichelle said:


> welcome. I've seen you lurking...
> 
> I like NYC just get ready for lots of walking..
> 
> thanks brandy :hugs:

Thank you!!! 

Hopefully I can lose a few pounds while I'm there!!! I'm due for AF on the 11th April (my birthday) while I'm there so hopefully she's delayed somewhat...

Karen
x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, MrsBB! I'm glad you decided to post. I do hope you get your baby very soon. xo


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Mrs. Brandy! How you and little one feeling?


----------



## calliebaby

Happy 1000 pages!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsBB1

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Welcome, MrsBB! I'm glad you decided to post. I do hope you get your baby very soon. xo

Thanks, guess I was a little nervous to post:blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

https://www.atterburybakalarairmuseum.org/71st_1000.jpg

These guys say HAPPY 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

woot 1000 Pages.

mrsbb1. Are you currently in 2ww? Sorry if you said I'm drunk on fibro fog lol


----------



## shaerichelle

so I need to play a prank on my dh. He's pissing me off doesn't want to pack feels I should do all. Not feeling good it doesn't work. Plus after my temp drop this am I'm in a foul mood. Any suggestions? I'm think about hiding all his clothes ina box that says senthils clothes.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

NurseKel said:


> Hey there Mrs. Brandy! How you and little one feeling?

Hey! We are doing great. Bubs is making me sick off and on..yesterday was hell, today was just fine. lol. At least he gives me a break, I guess. :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

MrsBB1 said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, MrsBB! I'm glad you decided to post. I do hope you get your baby very soon. xo
> 
> Thanks, guess I was a little nervous to post:blush:Click to expand...

Don't be nervous!!! :D You're always welcome here. I love meeting new peeps :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

So, my temp raised this morning and ff decided to change me from 6dpo to 5dpo!!! It changed my ovulation day to one day later and made my coverline 97.4 instead of 97.2. So, I have to wait an extra day to test. I am not sure why ff did it though. Although, it makes our chances better due to the days that we had :sex:
I am so confused.

Sorry Shan about your temp. I hope that you get a hold of someone soon who can get you some provera or something to jump start af. I have a feeling you just need a little push in the right direction.:hugs:

Nicole, I am glad everything is ok.
Jo, I hope that your knee heals quickly and you O soon!
Diane, I am anxious to see what the doc does for you on monday.
Ness- Good luck catching the eggy
Aislyn- Good to hear from you again.
Shey- Are your tickets booked for baby making? So excited for you.
To everyone else I am missing, I hope you are all doing wonderfully.


----------



## shaerichelle

callie..i hope ff makes up it's mind and it's right. Good luck :dust:

I'm not going to anymore docs. I am to frustrated hate them 50 docs in 10 yrs.. In the past 24 hrs I have had ewcm loads of it. Cramps and ov pain :wacko:


----------



## calliebaby

Only thing I can figure is that ff is matching this cycles chart up with the last chart because my temps are very similar this cycle to last cycle.


----------



## MrsBB1

shaerichelle said:


> woot 1000 Pages.
> 
> mrsbb1. Are you currently in 2ww? Sorry if you said I'm drunk on fibro fog lol

I'm Ov'ing at the minute, CD16 today.... this is the first real cycle i've had EWCM it seems strange after 2 years of no af or anything really!

Sorry you're feeling crappy... and feel better soon I have a condition similar to M.E and when it flares up its hell on earth!


----------



## calliebaby

Where did everyone go????


----------



## molly85

i just wizzed in offto bed ill be backat 5am ourtime then on thenight again yay BST here wecome


----------



## Koromaru

Hello girlz,
march is almost over but it's also my first month TTY starting Feb. 23th. First month off BC and so far no ovulation in sight. I'll be there to cheer you up!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone.... 

happy 1000 pages!!!

how is everyone?? shannon its so euggghhh!! and poo ..... i waited ages 4 my af like you last month..... hope ur ok hun xxx

are you going the docs on monday diane?? ru okay??

my best friend at work told me yesterday shes pg and im soooo jealous but am pleased 4 her so thats a good step 4 me since my mc. 

still getin my head around these charts..... but its only day 8 so we will see..... too early 4 anythin yet with my long cycles but maybe start practicin later if jay comes of the xbox lol. 

how is everyone?? hope ur all having lots of fun trying xxxx

sooooo sooooo glad its the weekend!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Koro and Gem :hi:

Gen- Are you able to post a link to your chart under your siggy?


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Diane :hi:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi everyone. Getting ready to shower and watch dh pack for a bit lol


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> hi everyone. Getting ready to shower and watch dh pack for a bit lol

That's the way it should be. Grab a nice big glass of :wine: and put your feet up.:happydance:


----------



## Koromaru

Hey Shannon,
I just saw your chart. Where's to ovulation ? :huh:


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww hun im rubbish at this lol it wont let me put a link to my chart.... will have another try xxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

xGemxGemx said:


> aww hun im rubbish at this lol it wont let me put a link to my chart.... will have another try xxxxx

I will try to figure it out for you.


----------



## calliebaby

Go to "sharing" in fertility friend and there should be a link that you can copy and paste into your siggy.
Then, click on where babyand bump says "welcome, gem" and then click on "customize profile". Click on "edit signature" and then paste your link into the box at the bottom and save. It should then show up at the bottom of your page when you post.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone. Getting ready to shower and watch dh pack for a bit lol
> 
> That's the way it should be. Grab a nice big glass of :wine: and put your feet up.:happydance:Click to expand...

I am going to open our last bottle soon 

I have been in pain all day feel a little better and I think its his turn!:haha:


I think sometimes the definition of man is lazy :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Koromaru said:


> Hey Shannon,
> I just saw your chart. Where's to ovulation ? :huh:

:cry:

there is no ovulation


----------



## shaerichelle

I just checked my temp it was 97.3 this am now its 98.0 and yesterday it was low during the day and other days it was about 97.5 so does that mean I probably did ov and just had a dip in temp. Ugh I hate my body


----------



## calliebaby

I don't think that the temp during the day indicates anything significant besides being up and about and raising your temp due to extra movement. 
Could the obgyn across the street from you prescribe you provera? I think that it could help your body remember what it is supposed to be doing.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I was laying down for 2 hours before I took it.

I have someone who is gonna give me their script for it. It will cost me $400 to go see her and get the script.


----------



## calliebaby

That's nice of your friend. Just remember, it can take up to two weeks after the last pill for af to show. I can teach you some acupuncture points that you or your husband can stimulate as well to help bring af on.


----------



## calliebaby

Hey Gem, did you figure out how to do the link? Did my explanation of how to do it make any sense?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> That's nice of your friend. Just remember, it can take up to two weeks after the last pill for af to show. I can teach you some acupuncture points that you or your husband can stimulate as well to help bring af on.

That would be awesome Callie:) I am sure the accupuncturist didnt do it!


----------



## xGemxGemx

wooooo thankssss callie xxxx

think ive done it lol
hope this works xxx should come on now!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Gemma some of the html is missing <a> put that at the begining..

Also we can only see the wheel not the chart so you need to add that to the front page.


----------



## shaerichelle

Dh has decided not to pack. Guess I am gonna have to force myself. Just wont be going to my stepdaughters concert tomorrow now. :cry:


----------



## calliebaby

I think you just need the part that says : https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2dbb3a

Otherwise it does not link.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Dh has decided not to pack. Guess I am gonna have to force myself. Just wont be going to my stepdaughters concert tomorrow now. :cry:

So not cool. You should go tomorrow anyways. You have done more than your share.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I wont be able to because I will be in so much pain. Its 2 hr drive one way. its torture.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> I wont be able to because I will be in so much pain. Its 2 hr drive one way. its torture.

I wish you were closer. I would give you a really nice treatment to help with the fibro pain. I have had a lot of luck with the technique that I use.


----------



## Shey

My son has croup!


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I wont be able to because I will be in so much pain. Its 2 hr drive one way. its torture.
> 
> I wish you were closer. I would give you a really nice treatment to help with the fibro pain. I have had a lot of luck with the technique that I use.Click to expand...

Me too:cry: That would be awesome. I am very frustrated with the acupuncturist I had.


----------



## calliebaby

I know you are turned off by acupuncture right now, but if you ever decide to give it another try, I am sure that there is a practitioner that will be able to understand you better and give you the support that you need to feel better.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> My son has croup!

That sucks! Is he ok?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> My son has croup!

has he recently had vaccinations?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I know you are turned off by acupuncture right now, but if you ever decide to give it another try, I am sure that there is a practitioner that will be able to understand you better and give you the support that you need to feel better.:hugs:

My husband met one the other day for his natural health exchange.. 

but I am looking at possible wildwoodmedicine.com

I need more than accupuncture.


----------



## Shey

Thanks Callie

No shannon he hasn't had any vaccines recently the last one he got was when he was 15 months. We both have the croup cough.


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> Thanks Callie
> 
> No shannon he hasn't had any vaccines recently the last one he got was when he was 15 months. We both have the croup cough.

Oh no. I bet he got it at daycare.:nope: I hope you both feel better.:flower:


----------



## calliebaby

I just looked where the acupuncturists/ND's graduated from. NCNM is a great school. They have a very intensive program. That looks great.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats good to know. I need to find a good one that can help me in all areas not just one.. and not give herbs cause they are afraid. 


I just walked downstairs as DH is sitting on couch and told him not to hurt himself. I really think I will just stay home tomorrow. 4 hours of driving will make me worse.


----------



## mommaof3

Callie is there any pressure points or anything you can do that will hep with nausea when your pregnant


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Question Nicole.

Im thinking about going to the store for a bit..:haha:


----------



## Shey

Thanks Shan

I can't wait til next month


----------



## mommaof3

I dont meen to complain but I am so sick right now it gets so much worse in the evening but im so tired of being on the couch I had to get up for a bit even the smell of the laundry soap I used on my clothes is makeing me sick oh I so hope this goes away soon I know it will be so worth it in the end but I just wish I could get a little break


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls. Shannon, sorry you're having to do all that packing. I absolutely hate moving. I never understand how we accumulate so much stuff and don't even get me started on the kid's crap. LOL 
Shey, sorry to hear he has croup. It is so bad when the little ones are sick. It always makes me feel so helpless as a parent when I can't make it better. 
Callie, still waiting for you to get a BFP. 
Nicole, I hope you start getting some relief from the MS soon. I know it sucks and seems like it will never pass but it will....eventually.
Hi to anyone else I missed.


----------



## calliebaby

Pc6 will help with nausea.
https://images.google.com/imgres?im...+pictures&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

Here is a link that shows and explains the location. Just scroll down a bit. If you have a bracelet with a bead on it, you can tie it around that point with the bead on the point, tight enough to give it some pressure but keep circulation. Or, you can just rub it.


----------



## Shey

Thank you NurseKel


----------



## mommaof3

oh my gosh Callie I just tried it and it actually helped the nausea didnt go away completly but it made it much better thank you so much


----------



## mommaof3

shey so sorry you little one isnt feeling well its hard when there sick hopefully he gets feeling better soon


----------



## calliebaby

:happydance: Your welcome Nicole. I usually use these things called "ear seeds" and stick them on that point when I have car sickness.


----------



## mommaof3

well thank you so much I just keep doing it every few min and it has helped alot its the most relief ive had in days I actually kinda feel human again lol


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> well thank you so much I just keep doing it every few min and it has helped alot its the most relief ive had in days I actually kinda feel human again lol

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Thank you nicole. have you tried eating saltine crackers? usually that helps with nausea


----------



## NurseKel

Nicole, a lot of women in first tri used the nausea wristbands and said they worked wonderfully also. I didn't try them though so I can only go by what they said. I just tried to eat at least a few bites every couple of hours and that seemed to help alot. Even when I didn't feel like eating I still found it helped.


----------



## calliebaby

NurseKel said:


> Nicole, a lot of women in first tri used the nausea wristbands and said they worked wonderfully also. I didn't try them though so I can only go by what they said. I just tried to eat at least a few bites every couple of hours and that seemed to help alot. Even when I didn't feel like eating I still found it helped.

The nausea wrist band is based off of the acupuncture point Pc6.


----------



## NurseKel

So Callie does it actually have any medication in it or is it just to pressure that point? I have never looked into them which is amazing considering I have horrible car sickness too. LOL


----------



## calliebaby

No medicine. It is all natural. Each acupuncture point has several actions and indications in the body to help bring the body back into balance.


----------



## mommaof3

Ive tried every kind of cracker I can get my hands on I usually feel a little better for a half hour or so after I eat but only if its something that sounds good if I try to eat just whatever then it makes it worse but I have to keep some food on my stomach all the time or it get so bad then I cant eat because it gags me ive even started eating the peanut butter crackers at night when I get up to pee just to keep a little something on my stomach but the pressure point has helped


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies dh needs the computer so im gonna go lay down thanks again callie 

Shey hope little one feels better soon 

Good night all hope its a good one


----------



## calliebaby

Have a good night Nicole:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Has anyone heard from "Wantabean" in a while? Or have I just missed seeing her post lately?


----------



## calliebaby

Well, hubby and I are going out to dinner in a few minutes. Have a nice night everyone. Talk to you tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

I haven't seen Kirstie post in a while Callie. Have a nice time out. Good night.


----------



## Shey

have a nice night Callie!


----------



## IceFire

Wow you ladies are hard to keep up with! Congrats on 1000 pages!

Shan I am sorry you are having such a hard time with healthcare professionals right now. I hope you are able to get the help you need soon.

Diane I am sure eveything will be fine at the OB on Monday. Good luck!

To everyone else I have missed, I am sorry I omitted you! Good luck and sticky :dust: to all!


----------



## Shey

um thanks icefire


----------



## shaerichelle

Have a good time Callie.

I went to the store got me some chaste tree berry while Dh is on his 3rd movie!

Hi Allie, Hows everythign with you?


----------



## Shey

Now im cramping again wtf is going on with my body


----------



## shaerichelle

I hear ya Shey..me too. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Looked up Kirsties last post in the pregnancy section:


Wantabean said:


> back from scan :sad1:
> i went in and my new consultant is really nice he is the first person i felt relaxed around so was good start. got scan and seen my uterus but no spud. my cyst thing is twice as big as every other time so that is a definite good sign. done another pg test and he said it is quite faint which could mean that i am really early which would also tie in with scan. he was however a bit worried coz i had a little fluid in womb which could signal ectopic but he will keep close eye on everyting. he did take blood to check hcg and will go in every 48hrs till 12weeks. so at least they are doing something this time xx


----------



## Shey

aww wantabean! I hope that she does get her BFP

Imma go to bed now i am exhausted. i'll talk to ya tomorrow Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I will be on and off. Have a good night hope you and Jayden feel better. And your body wakes up lol.


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shannon. I hope so too.


----------



## Nessicle

morning my lovlies! sorry wasnt on again last night - chasing eggy! CD15 today so will bd again this afternoon before OH goes to the pub then Monday, pretty sure eggy will be released this afternoon at some point as ovary pain is subsiding, had a few twinges this morning but not much! 

Gosh I hope this is it! I'm quite scared to go in to 2ww now as this is my last chance before we go to TBNT (trying but not trying) although will secretly try to ensure we bd at around the right time! 

How is everyone?

Shan hope Senthil got his arse in to gear eventually!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nessie! Hope u dont have to tbnt! Really hope u get that eggie this time round babe :hugs: welcome to all the new girls, nice to see you around. Nicole im glad callies suggestion is Helping you with the nausea. Shannon what is the chaste berry for? I hope it helps u. Shey, sorry your sons not well :cry: callie i really hope u have caught that eggie girl!
Mrsbb1, so sorry af got you. Brandy hope u n beanie are doing well. Gemma, hope u get that eggie too this month! Kellie thanks and im glad ur pregnancy is going well! Jo, how are u getting on? Any luck with the egg sticks yet? Kirstie, hope u come back to the thread, we are all thinking of u :hugs: to anyone ive missed, sorry :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Diane! :wave:

Thanks darl' I want to say I have a good feeling about this month and the SMEP is coming up with good odds but I still don't feel it will happen this cycle, and if AF comes goodness knows how long it will take me to conceive if we do the TBNT :cry:

hey ho - not much control I have over it hey?! Done what I can and that's that for this cycle 

what CD are you on now? gearing up for ov? x


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!

Shan--well AF got me last month. I am CD 10 now on cycle 16. ugh. This is taking forever lol. Gonna just try to keep on keeping on I suppose. DH is working his last stretch of nightshift so I am hoping for more regular BD'ing after this weekend since he is going to dayshift. Hard to BD when we are working opposite shifts. I see him for about 10 minutes in the evenings when I get home on the days we both work. Doesn't leave a lot of time for meaningful :sex: . 

Ness--great PMA girl. Go get that eggy!:thumbup:

Shey--what CD are you on? 

Kellie and mommaof3--FX'd for healthy pregnancies for you both! 

Hope all the 4C girls are doing well!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi icefire! It must be hard for you ttc for so long, i really hope u get ur bfp really soon allie x
ness u definately have done all u can this cycle and i have a good feeling for you too. I honestly believe neither of you have any sort of fertility problems so it will happen very soon babe :hugs: im on cd5 af is away :happydance: hoping i dont see her for another 9 months! I ovulate quite late cd18 but could be as earrly as cd15 so i will start disposing of the mouldies next week :haha: when are you supposed to start every 2nd day on the smeg plan nessie?


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon babe! U moving today?? I hope it goes well and u can finally put your feet up! Hope to hear from u soon :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Hello my 4c ladies just dropping by to say a quick hello will be in and out today I have to actually get my butt up and go to town today UGH 

Hope everyone has a great day good luck with the move shan 

Diane start removing the oldies now lol every other day


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning,
Slept in. DH and I had a huge ass fight last night.

He barely packed. We are moving tomorrow and have to travel for four hours today to see his daughters concert. I really dont want to go but I know she wants me to. DH apologized a million times still not right. I hate driving as it kills me and makes my fibro worse. He said he was gonna get up early and pack lol yah right. I knew not to even think he was. He seems to say alot of things lately he doesnt do.

:hi: Ness I hope you caught the eggy

:hi: Diane Chaste Tree Berry is angus cactus or vitex. I has to many names. When I went to the store last night I decided to get it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Nicole you have to go to town. I hate driving so far. I am going to live 5 mins from all the shopping! lol Good thing I can spend DH money


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hi icefire! It must be hard for you ttc for so long, i really hope u get ur bfp really soon allie x
> ness u definately have done all u can this cycle and i have a good feeling for you too. I honestly believe neither of you have any sort of fertility problems so it will happen very soon babe :hugs: im on cd5 af is away :happydance: hoping i dont see her for another 9 months! I ovulate quite late cd18 but could be as earrly as cd15 so i will start disposing of the mouldies next week :haha: when are you supposed to start every 2nd day on the smeg plan nessie?

thanks honey :hugs: have just had my final bd session of the 3 days in a row then will bd on Monday night but in all honesty I dont think it matters if we bd on Monday night as it's two days away and pretty sure eggy won't be alive by then! Hopefully sex two days, one day and day of ov will be enough! If OH feels up to it tomorrow we might have one more session but suppose it depends on his hangover lol 

I feel pretty sure it's not my month but that's ok if not, it's outta my hands hey?!

Oooh Diane start getting those mouldies out every other day from CD8 then do every other day til +opk when you bd three days in a row miss a day then one more shot x


----------



## Nessicle

aww shan sorry you guys had a fight - Senthil is being very selfish about the packing etc leaving you to do it. What is it with men?! 

OH just went to the betting shop as he puts small bets on the football scores on a weekend and I didnt know how long he was gonna be so made something to eat. I'd said I was hungry before he went and did he want something to eat and he said no so I didnt bother making him anything.....he came in and was like "havent you made me anything?!" I'm like err you said you weren't hungry and he's like but I am now! 

I said go make yourself something and he was creeping round me to make it. I mean he doesnt even make me a cup of tea!! 

I told him I want a cup of tea and breakfast in bed tomorrow lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Men... I am so sick of their crap. Sometimes I wish I would have stayed single. It was so much easier. My son was rubbing my head yesterday cause I didnt feel so well DH was downstairs snoring away!


----------



## jelliebabie

ness men are strange, my dh has done that many times, it pisses me off! Lol. And u said eggie wont be alive on monday? Its gonna be growing! :haha: shae, u need to make senthil suffer! HEs a moody little shit at times! Wish i lived near you, i wouldve drove u to dsds concert! Is senthil going with you? Can he drive? Hate to think of u in pain! So what does the chaste tree berry do exactly then shan? Im really hoping it works for u babe! :hugs: nicole, hope u have a good day out shopping! And hope ur not feeling to nauseated today :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane. What is dsds? I have never been to a concert. I wanna see The Killers so bad! Hell he is driving I refuse. I can barely type. It will make me start AF. I hope. He seems to be a moody shit a lot. he will probably hate me in the new house. I am not unpacking anyones stuff only my ds and mine. Eat off the floor I dont care.. or do your own laundry. I dont feel respected enough. Men are moody!


----------



## Nessicle

Shan think diane meant darling step daughter!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> ness men are strange, my dh has done that many times, it pisses me off! Lol. And u said eggie wont be alive on monday? *Its gonna be growing*! :haha: shae, u need to make senthil suffer! HEs a moody little shit at times! Wish i lived near you, i wouldve drove u to dsds concert! Is senthil going with you? Can he drive? Hate to think of u in pain! So what does the chaste tree berry do exactly then shan? Im really hoping it works for u babe! :hugs: nicole, hope u have a good day out shopping! And hope ur not feeling to nauseated today :hugs:

:haha: 

thank you darling xx 

I just want the next two weeks to be over with now lol

I know I wanna punch Senthil sometimes lol poor Shan I wished we could all meet up for a cuppa and talk about our other halves being divs!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Men... I am so sick of their crap. Sometimes I wish I would have stayed single. It was so much easier. My son was rubbing my head yesterday cause I didnt feel so well DH was downstairs snoring away!

:rofl: too right!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I need updates! Nessie is nauseated? Hmmmmm :D

Diane, I hope you're doing well.

Shan, sorry that he's being an ass..men are so very good at that.


----------



## Nessicle

Not nauseated Brandy darling! Just entering 2ww now aargh! Have bd'd CD 9, 13, 14 and 15 with +opk yesterday CD14!


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay lol dsd.. I am still asleep leaving now .. will be back on in hour:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ohh ok, I must have read wrong lol. Yay! You did perfectly. :D Tick tock..now the waiting begins.


----------



## Koromaru

Hi girls,
what's vitrex for ? I heard this name before. If it regulates cycles, i want some!


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ohh ok, I must have read wrong lol. Yay! You did perfectly. :D Tick tock..now the waiting begins.

:flower: thanks darling! FX it will happen for me this month! Hoping my good CM this cycle is a sign it will! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi koraramu, welcome to the thread! Tell us a little about you! hi brandy! its nicole who i was reffering to regarding nausea! Shan, i think youve got the right idea! Dont do anything and he will realise just how much you DO do! And with your fibro he should realise u do too much and that he should be more sympathetic and help out. And ness was right, i meant
Dear step daughter, or darling step daugher! And kararamu, vitrex or agnus castus chaste berry all the same thing lol!, i do believe regulates cycles. Read up on it xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Ohhh..Nicole with the nausea. I blame baby brain already.


----------



## Loren

hellloooooooooooo ladies!!!nets off in mine i'm in me mums at the min.jo....wer keeping mia!!!ive grown attachd!!!haha shes too lovely and dead protective and loving!!!moving into our house soon so she'll have the bk garden to run about in!!!right AF should be here on the 30th!!!and i dont no wether i'm getin AF or not being honest. i was peeing past myself for 3 days that stopped, realy thirsty still, reallly tired!!!that stopped boobies arent hurting :S and they did realy b ad wen i got BFP last tym b4 MC and they do all the time b4 AF but not badly but ther fine!!!got sensitive nipples tho.had couple of pully horrible niggles dwn below for past couple days and feeling really wet.and at night just b4 i go to bed ive b een feeling really vomity for the past 4 days!!but i'm fine through the day, and ive caught a cold out of nowere!!!but not getting hopes up just incase!!!!got a job yesterdy :D :D :D :D :D :D :D receptionist job for a holistic therapies company!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

so sorry AF arrived Diane :hugs:

congratulationssssss kirstie :D :D :D 

hi all the other ladies!!!shan, ness, jo, shae, brandy, nicole, callie, rachel hope i havent missed any1 out!!!

thers far too much to catch up on can sum1 tel me wat ive missed??xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Yay hi Loren!!! Glad you're ok! Who is Mia?

I'm in 2ww now honey and babbing myself lol hope you get your bfp this cycle!! xx


----------



## Loren

thank uuu ness!!! made up uve OV'd huni :D Mias my 8 month old nerly 9 month old american bulldog!!!shes my baby for now lol.rather large baby like haha.thank uuuu i hope u catch that eggy sweety :D :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Loren! Congrats on the new job..sounds like an interesting one at least :D

Hope you get your :bfp: !! Your symptoms still sound very promising. Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren! :hugs: so glad u have popped in! Have missed u! Those symptoms sound very very good loren! How many dpo are you? Mia sounds really sweet! Theres not alot u have missed. U know kirstie got her
Bfp, nicoles been feeling sick probs due to her high hcg levels! Shan is moving house tomorrow, poor girl is still waiting to either o or af. nessie has been eggie chasing, hopefully that eegy has now turned into an embryo! Im on cD5, crossing everything for this month! When u testing loren? Am so excited for u! X


----------



## Loren

thank u brandy :D

ino i cant wait to get back on the job scene going crazy looking for jobs and sitting in getting eaten by my dog haha.thank u i really hope wen i POAS on say tuesday or wednesday i get 2 lines!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

awww Loren you'll have to post a pic!! I have two kittens and they're my babies for now too! It helps to have something to mother!! 

Oooh Diane it's exciting to think my egg could have been fertilised!! It could be travelling down and turning in to a nice blastocyst!! :happydance:


----------



## Loren

hiiii diane!!!ive missed u lots!!!going crazy not being able to relax and come on here!!!!i'm 11-12DPO i think :S lol wel i'm due AF on the 30th!!so really hope she doesnt arrive and i get that BFP!!!al go crazy otherwise!!!we havent BD'd since we got Mia which was monday so going to have to get back on that scene if that stupid witch apears!!!! :( i'm trying to think of the worse so that if AF arrive i wont be to mad and if i get 2 lines i will be soooooo over excited!!!!!no walking mia on my own if i get it she nearly pulls me over!!shes very strong and big but shes really loving towards me but not OH she nips and bites him wer she sits with me for a cuddle and a kiss lol.OH sat down on the floor and she just atacks him (not in a violent way) aand wen i sit on the floor she tries her best to sit on my legs and lie back haha bless.awwwww god poor shan!!!!i hope u get that eggy di!!!!o yer for 2 days i think i was about 5-7DPO i had diarriah!!!good thing is these things hapoen then it pops in my head could it be a symptom i'm not thinking of it then making it up if u get me!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i'll have to find a way of getting the pic up of the little/big lol monster!!!i feel awful shes so kind she jkust wants to play but her breed is on the waiting list to be put on the dangerous dog list so i cant take her anywere like on a bus to my mums or to a park because she needs to be muzzled!!!its awful!!!! hope u did catch that eggy sweety u deserve it!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren! Ur 11 or 12 dpo! Omg, and u havent tested yet??? Have u got any tests? omg im too excited! I demand that u test! Lol. Aww poor mia, if she does end up on the list what does that mean? Will u not be allowed to keep her! I think its awful, its not the breeds of dogs that are dangerous! Its their owners! What u put into them is what you get out of them and these people who train them to attack etc are just signing their dogs death certificate and spoiling everything for the responsible dog owners! They make me so mad! Ooh sorry, rant over!
Loren babe, ive got everything crossed for u, and think u might just be getting that ordered bfp! When can u get back on line? Do u not have internet on ur phone? X


----------



## shaerichelle

as Nicoles sidekick , I say Loren poas starts at 10 dpo get to it missy! 

I think af is coming soon. I will have provera on it's way if the chaste tree berry doesn't work by then.:) thankful for all my bnb girls:)

I'm ordering clearblue fertility monitor, diva cup for next month!


----------



## Nessicle

so glad for you Shan babe that you can finally try stuff to get things moving :thumbup: 

we love you xx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren! Ur 11 or 12 dpo! Omg, and u havent tested yet??? Have u got any tests? omg im too excited! I demand that u test! Lol. Aww poor mia, if she does end up on the list what does that mean? Will u not be allowed to keep her! I think its awful, its not the breeds of dogs that are dangerous! Its their owners! What u put into them is what you get out of them and these people who train them to attack etc are just signing their dogs death certificate and spoiling everything for the responsible dog owners! They make me so mad! Ooh sorry, rant over!
> Loren babe, ive got everything crossed for u, and think u might just be getting that ordered bfp! When can u get back on line? Do u not have internet on ur phone? X

nope i dont want to get my hopes up then put down lol.so just waitn to either be late or to go the loo and AF is ther staring at me!!!haha i want too be excited but i just dont feel this is my month!!!ino!!!yer its if the police see me with her i think if shes muzzled shes ok I THINK!if not i think they can take her and put her down!!!!!ive had her for what 6days and i absoloutly love her so they will have too put me down first!!!!people who train ther dogs to bite, fight or feed them raw meat with blood in it make me sick!!!absoloutly vile make me skin crawl!!!!

thank u sweety pie!!i treally hope my order is being deliverd on tuesday/wednesday!!!

erm i think i can get back on, on wednesday or thursday when i pop down to my mums.yep but it wont let me on babyand bump :S havent got any credit at the min sweety but if i cant get bk on wen i sed i wud be al make sure i have credit to txt u and let u no the outcome huni!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

haha i cant shan i promise i will next month if AF arrives this month sweety promise hahah.i just cant take disappoinment, because a sticky bean is the last thing i need to tick off my to do list!!!lol.ive got my dog, got a job, moving into my house soon so BFP and a sticky one is the last thing i need then everything will be perfect!!!!!!

gdgd shan!!!!glad u can get that out the way and get bk on the TTC train sweety:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

hi girls. hope everyone is ok! Im now 6dpo!! argh! 

No symptoms really, sore boobies but only if grabbed (not like that!!) and when i take off bra. Nothing else though.. except today ive got a stitch like feeling in my lower stomach area slightly to the left. not cramping though, well tiny tiny mild on and off ones.

Other than that nothing to report. Yay for Ov ness. I'm going to try and catch up on the million pages ive missed!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh think a stitch might be a good sign honey! FX it's 3rd month lucky for us!! xx


----------



## Nixilix

I know 3 months isn't as long as some people but enough already! im bored of temping, o'ing planned bd'ing. just give me a bfp so i can go back to normality! haha

How are you. Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## jelliebabie

loren! Ttteeeeeeeest! Test test, i vote u get a test on ur way home, hold ur pee for 4hrs n peeeppeee! How can u keep us waiting??? And urself, i knw u dont want dissapointment, but u may get something you so desperately want!! Everything is falling into place for u, there is no reason why u wont get two lines! Make sure u update us once u have tested, We are all here for u babe! X


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness. Having bad cramps. Think I'll be the only one thankful for af :haha:

diane how are you feeling?

I'm in the car with dh he's driving like a mad man. Get to see his ex wife today. She hates me. Lol DH and my ex talk.. Matter of fact at my neices bday party last yr the picked on me together. I think my son is lucky. I get along with my exes gf. She's on my facebook lol

okay Loren I understand:)

Brandy how are you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> I know 3 months isn't as long as some people but enough already! im bored of temping, o'ing planned bd'ing. just give me a bfp so i can go back to normality! haha
> 
> How are you. Any plans for the weekend?

ugh same as you so sick of ttc lol and I haven't even been doing it very long! I'm amazed you other ladies have kept going so long you're amazing!! 

OH is at the pub watching footy managed to get a final :sex: session out of him before he went lol, I'm just watching come dine with me on channel 4+1! love it! 

how about you?


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo 6dpo rach! :happydance: not long till testing then babe! Oh i so hope we have more bfps on the way from you and ness! Shan, remember i said i felt u where gonna have an annovulatory cycle this time and a bfp next cycle? Roll on af, cos ur getting a bfp very soon! X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I hear you about enuff already. I don't plan bding but plan on tossing my theremometer after I get my cbfm.

I feel so frustrated!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes you did! I'm just pissed docs are so bad. I'm doing it without any help. I'm sure acu did help some. I hope af is gone before next sat. It won't be good giving dh a lapdance for his bday :haha: 

today we have been together for 1 yr. Celebrating tomorrow I n our new house in jacuzzi tub:)


----------



## Nixilix

I got up at 06.30 for some reason. been off work on leave since thursday and dont go back until monday and thien its bank holiday weekend next week! going to a friends tonight, just having a debate with other half over what spell harry potter uses to set fire to things
turns out its incendio! Expelliarmus... hahaha we are losers


----------



## Nixilix

Lap dance.. i love it shan.. go girl. I never thought i'd say this to anyone on here but bring on AF!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Rachel :rofl: 

I'm always up and awake early at the weekend or on days off, then dont want to get up when I have to go to work ha ha


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> lol Rachel :rofl:
> 
> I'm always up and awake early at the weekend or on days off, then dont want to get up when I have to go to work ha ha

I know! what is up with that! But i bet on tuesday i dont want to ge up when it time for work!! Now I;m thinking i should be a good girl and not have a drink tonight cause im in the 2ww... maybe one will be ok??Could do with a wine


----------



## Nessicle

it won't hurt hun I'm gonna have a glass of vino tonight! I have heard as well that a glass of red wine around expected implantation can help implantation....? I don't know if that's true or not lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Rachel funny. My dsd love harry potter! If she was there she would have won the while convo.shes read the books lie 20 times.

yes I just need a pole now :haha:

ness I'm the same way. I hate mondays. Getting ds up in the week is torture!


----------



## Nixilix

red wine.. yuk! When i say i'd like a wine, its actually a fib (just trying to be lady) I love beer! haha. There, I said it! Im in such a weird mood today. being a geek! haha


----------



## shaerichelle

I have always drank red wine just in case! When I'm preggo I won't drink anymore :haha: I think when ttc we are all to paranoid. Think bout all those ppl that get drunk all the time then find out they are preggo...


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> lol Rachel funny. My dsd love harry potter! If she was there she would have won the while convo.shes read the books lie 20 times.
> 
> yes I just need a pole now :haha:
> 
> ness I'm the same way. I hate mondays. Getting ds up in the week is torture!

I'm such upset that I missed the orlando harry potter when i went in september! I love it, and all the xbox harry potter games. Cant wait for lego harry potter! 

You can actually buy poles and put them in your house cant you!! i'd break my neck!

I've sorted my sisters hen do. So excited. Going Barcelona!! only 10 weeks to go!


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> I have always drank red wine just in case! When I'm preggo I won't drink anymore :haha: I think when ttc we are all to paranoid. Think bout all those ppl that get drunk all the time then find out they are preggo...

Yeah defo wont drink at all when I EVENTUALLY get bfp  I am a binge drinker, dont drink at home or in the week.


----------



## shaerichelle

I used to love beer, but gluten free beer isn't as good!


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> I used to love beer, but gluten free beer isn't as good!

yuk that sounds awful...!!

Shan, what time is it for you? Im rubbish with peoples locations and time zones


----------



## shaerichelle

I drink mostly at home lol. 2 to 5 times a week. Wow I sound like an alcoholic but really it's one glass of wine :haha:

yes you can get poles and they come down. I'd perfect my moves when dh isn't around lmao.


----------



## shaerichelle

it is 1 10 pm :) feels like 4 00 am

or as you say 13 10


----------



## Nixilix

so only 4 hrs behind, not too bad! So you actually have a pole?! Its good for working out isnt it! 

OH is stating "its 17.15 shall i do dinner"? Um, yes get on it!


----------



## shaerichelle

damn he should come here and teach my dh how to treat a lady :haha:

4 hrs isn't bad at all I live in the upper top right corner of us..east coast


----------



## Nessicle

lol Rachel I'm a lager drinker but since I was diagnosed with coeliac I can't have it so like Shan I'm stuck with either red wine or gluten free beer :sick: lol 

just taken my softcup out after 6 hours, had a pee and there was quite a bit of semen in there, hoping it's just left over semen and there's no lovely healthy spermy in there! Well too late anyway lol

I have about 3 glasses of red wine a week usually with dinner, but I don't binge drink any more. 

Once I get my bfp I won't drink at all


----------



## Nixilix

I just google mapped it! Maine yeah? Look how close you are to canada! I love the us. I wish I could like there.


----------



## shaerichelle

come over. I'm actually 6 hrs to canada. I live in portland area..right on the coast:)


----------



## MrsBB1

Nessicle said:


> morning my lovlies! sorry wasnt on again last night - chasing eggy! CD15 today so will bd again this afternoon before OH goes to the pub then Monday, pretty sure eggy will be released this afternoon at some point as ovary pain is subsiding, had a few twinges this morning but not much!
> 
> Gosh I hope this is it! I'm quite scared to go in to 2ww now as this is my last chance before we go to TBNT (trying but not trying) although will secretly try to ensure we bd at around the right time!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Shan hope Senthil got his arse in to gear eventually!!


Hi Ness, 

I'm on CD17 today so close to you, hope you have caught the eggy this month!. I'm NTNP really at the mo but due for AF on 11th April which will be my 30th birthday which I'm spending in NYC - a BFP would be a present but scared too!!

I also have two cats aka furbabies, although they're a stone each they're more like toddlers!!! 

Karen
x


----------



## Nessicle

oooh good luck Karen!! awww mine are like naughty toddlers, they're nearly 4 months old and little monkeys!!! In to everything!! So loving though - Ambrose and Dexter :cloud9:


----------



## Nixilix

MrsBB1 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> morning my lovlies! sorry wasnt on again last night - chasing eggy! CD15 today so will bd again this afternoon before OH goes to the pub then Monday, pretty sure eggy will be released this afternoon at some point as ovary pain is subsiding, had a few twinges this morning but not much!
> 
> Gosh I hope this is it! I'm quite scared to go in to 2ww now as this is my last chance before we go to TBNT (trying but not trying) although will secretly try to ensure we bd at around the right time!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Shan hope Senthil got his arse in to gear eventually!!
> 
> 
> Hi Ness,
> 
> I'm on CD17 today so close to you, hope you have caught the eggy this month!. I'm NTNP really at the mo but due for AF on 11th April which will be my 30th birthday which I'm spending in NYC - a BFP would be a present but scared too!!
> 
> I also have two cats aka furbabies, although they're a stone each they're more like toddlers!!!
> 
> Karen
> xClick to expand...

Everyone is going or been to nyc! I went between xmas and new year, man it was cold. so want to go back! Shan has just been too!

And for your 30th, thats cool! FX you get a bfp for your trip!


----------



## shaerichelle

where are you staying in nyc?


----------



## Nessicle

I went on Xmas day about 7 years ago it was amazing!!!


----------



## MrsBB1

shaerichelle said:


> where are you staying in nyc?

Wyndham Garden Times Square, looks nice and has good reviews. Going to see Chicago on Broadway the day of my birthday. Can't wait but on the other hand hate flying..... Then I start worrying what if I do get a BFP and potential sickness etc etc what if I can't enjoy it (I worry about everything LOL!)


----------



## Nessicle

ooh I saw Chicago on Broadway too!! It was amazing! Patrick Swayze was supposed to be in it but as it was boxing day he was obviously with family so his understudy was in it. Bit of a shame given that he's passed away now :(


----------



## MrsBB1

Nessicle said:


> ooh I saw Chicago on Broadway too!! It was amazing! Patrick Swayze was supposed to be in it but as it was boxing day he was obviously with family so his understudy was in it. Bit of a shame given that he's passed away now :(

I Loooooooved Patrick Swayze, Dirty Dancing has got to be one of my favourite films. Can't dance to save my life but I'd have given it a go for him :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

I don't know where that is. Yah ours had good review too. The place was tiny and no microwave or refrigerator. Hope you have fun:) I wanted to see a show but we never did. 

oh I am so sad about patrick swayze. Dirty dancing is my fav movie.

bbiab at concert


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies. 

Aww Dirty Dancing is one of my favorite movies!

Shan, I used to live in Salem, OR..I loved Portland. It's such an artsy city. Beautiful. I miss it there sometimes.


----------



## calliebaby

Rachel- It looks like we are both on 6dpo...I guess we should know around the same time if we get our bfps.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Callie, I just wanted to thank you for that link showing the acupressure point for nausea..it has helped me a lot today!!!!


----------



## molly85

Oh cool you made it Shan.
Justtook an hour to catch up I'm sure I should have been doing chores.
Well the egg stickshave fadded off eithermy surge is pathetic or i go over excited there. See Doctor on Wednes day regarding PMT and what he can Give me to sort it out.
SHan lots of people on here are anti Agnus Castus started taking it for a month then stopped itaffects the hormones so don't think I am allowed it now I have seen it also get some very good reviews Calie might know more.


On the night shift again and daylight savings begins so an hours less work yay


----------



## jelliebabie

hey karen! Sorry for saying af got u! I must have mistaken u for someone else! Hope the witch dont get u for another 9 months :thumbup: x


----------



## shaerichelle

hi I'm stuck in car in pain. Dsd danced for 3 mins. Now I'm stuck in car for 1 hr so dh can say bye at end for 2 mins. I guess I ruined it all from what I understand.

jo I'm taking chaste berry til monday them I'm done I wish I would have stayed home


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy..i should have specified portland maine


----------



## molly85

Shan those girls know you were there they know your not well and will appreciate the effort.
Chaste berry is agnus castus and takes ages to work it's not an instant fix. If you ar using provera don't use it the hormone combinationmay not be good chat to a "medical" doctor orpharmacist about the interactions I've checked I can have EPO but am not tryinguntil I see the doctor as I don't want to delay my thyroxine working.

It's crap but you really do need to be patient with your body we all want that instant :bfp: but it's just not going to happen like that for most of us. Be strong girly enjoy your new house and enjoy each other and may be try something from the doctor.

Hugs


----------



## shaerichelle

yah dh didn't tell em I was even there!

well that's good to know. I'll just stop taking the chaste tree berry then. I'm having mega cramps. I would deal with a doc but sick of wasting time and money. You are the second person who said it's not that great..


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: to you too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

shaerichelle said:


> brandy..i should have specified portland maine

Oh der...I would've known that if I'd read your "location" lol. :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

it's okay. Lol you were still describing the same portland here lol.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG mark has just got in.....he is soooo drunk it's like having a 5 year old - just been making him something to eat and drink and stroking his hair like a baby cos he's so drunk lol - so glad he doesnt do this every week ha ha


----------



## MrsBB1

Nessicle said:


> OMG mark has just got in.....he is soooo drunk it's like having a 5 year old - just been making him something to eat and drink and stroking his hair like a baby cos he's so drunk lol - so glad he doesnt do this every week ha ha

Last two times my DH has come in drunk hes tried to pee in the wardrobe and then in the second bedroom - good job I'm a light sleeper - not ready to clean up pee just yet
LOL!


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao ness..this is the time where you can get the things you want :haha:

karen omg that's to funny.


----------



## Nessicle

you having a laugh shan lol he couldnt even see where he was peeing lol just went all over the carpet in the bathroom :rofl: he's chucked rice all over the floor cos he missed his target on the plate when eating his food....OMG it's so funny!


----------



## shaerichelle

:rofl: tell him you want some money to pamper yourself! Take lots of pics so you can show him tomorrow.. Lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I have Shan took a pic of him with bog eyes and hair all over, he looks really ill on it ha ha


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Post it on fb. I would. Lol I'm mean like that.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: well that would mean I probably would end up NTAA - "not trying at all" ha ha ha


----------



## molly85

Hey all plugged in at worknow.

I forgot my healthy Dineer so have had to order Dominoes How could I do this.

SHan I don't know if it's no I have just readcommentsboth ways and it says not to take with Hormone type drugs. A quickfixis an exspensive trip to the doctors


----------



## calliebaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Callie, I just wanted to thank you for that link showing the acupressure point for nausea..it has helped me a lot today!!!!

Your welcome!!! I am glad that it is working for you. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I planned on stopping it 48 hrs before provera.

ness I think drunk people are funny. You should video tape him. Lol I did that with senthil snoring :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi callie


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shan!!! :hi:


----------



## molly85

cool pizza has arrived i'm a bad person


----------



## calliebaby

I am eating the left overs from our Mexican dinner last night. The portions at the restaurant were way too big!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Shan I sooo wish I had recording on my iphone lol would be hilarious to show him tomorrow! I'm gonna get in the spare room tonight, he'll be taking up half the bed like a big lump


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: callie! How are ya?

mmm pizza yum jo..

in 2 weeks I'm doing south beach diet in 2 weeks to lose 15 lbs


----------



## molly85

good plan ness i got thesofa aftermatt came back like that


----------



## molly85

i tried the shan it confused me


----------



## shaerichelle

lol durn it ness.. I need to retake senthils snoring video they just added video to our phones...:)

mm mexican


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> good plan ness i got thesofa aftermatt came back like that

ha ha typical Jo!! Makes me thankful for the comfy bed in the spare room lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I'll send a dif link lol later


----------



## molly85

I know our sofa comfy


----------



## shaerichelle

I would sleep in the kids beds lol


----------



## calliebaby

I still couldn't finish it and now I have heartburn. I never used to get heartburn!


----------



## Nessicle

right girls I'm heading up to bed soon, gonna sort the cats out and tidy up then head up! 

See all tomorrow have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## molly85

we'll put the futon back next week


----------



## calliebaby

I think my chart looks way better with me being at 7dpo with a coverline of 97.2 than what it is now (6dpo with a coverline of 97.4). I still can't understand why ff changed my coverline and ovulation day.:shrug:


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Vanessa!!! Hopefully we are both 3rd time lucky!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

goodnite ness

callie ff is annoying. Heartburn is a good sign...dh and I were just talking bout that.


----------



## shaerichelle

jo south beach diet is basically lean meat and veggies first 2 weeks..but I do it for a week. Then readding fruite the following week. It's easy for me.


----------



## molly85

only eatten thewedgesand chicken pizza for later


----------



## shaerichelle

jo you are making me sooo hungry


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> goodnite ness
> 
> callie ff is annoying. Heartburn is a good sign...dh and I were just talking bout that.

My temps are still fine with it the way that it is, but with my coverline at 97.2, I do not dip below my coverline and my temps look much higher. Either way I am still above coverline by .5 of a degree with it being at 97.4 and I think I usually raise higher by the 8th or 9th day. 
I am trying so hard to not symptom spot. It is so hard though.


----------



## molly85

fruit what? shan give it to me stepby step


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back on in a few hours. I have to go to the mall for a bit. Talk to you later!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I'll give it step by step in hr need to eat and get to computer.

callie I think you ovd earlier than it said. The first one. Forgot to tell you the other day lol


----------



## molly85

ok soz i forgot you were on the phone new fangled contraptions.

See ya later Callie


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/how.html

here are the foods allowed. phase 1


https://www.southbeach-diet-plan.com/shoppinglist_p1.htm


----------



## molly85

Ouch Shan I could maybe do that for 2 weeks the pizza will have to go tho. 
AmI allowed a yoghurt for breakfast aslong as it meets the criteria?


----------



## shaerichelle

THe second week you can. I only do phase 1 for like 5-7 days.

It will be hard for me.. the last time I did it I could eat more foods and I found out I had allergies by doing this diet..:)


----------



## molly85

Ahh shoot breakfast looks rubbish without yoghurt.
I was just trying to find out if i possibly wasn't making enough LH to ovulate or to plain get a + opk and found PCOS and actualyy reading thesyptoms on onesite made sence especially as I have always been cuddly, my friend used to call mea hobbit because i have very prominent toe hairs and most of my body hair is blonde except in the usuale places where carpet matches the cutains lol.


----------



## molly85

Theres one or 2 on there i can't have either shan


----------



## molly85

DAIRY 

Low-fat (1 percent) or fat-free milk or soy milk 
Plain or sugar-free low-fat or fat-free yogurt 
Fat-free half & half 

says yoghurt right thats from the ok list


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo the hair thing could be the thyroid.

Yes you can have plain yogurt.:)


----------



## molly85

I think some tweeking is needed. I used t have hideously painfulperiods which i know comeunder either category andbothcan lead to infertility so when i go wednesday i will try and be brave stampmy little feet and ask to get checked out. the weird twingy pain is in left hip today must bemy old joints


----------



## shaerichelle

I have weird twingy pain by my OLDER hip joints.. lol when I ovulate :happydance:

Yes I would tell them you want a scan to see if you have cysts.. just tell them you have pain there and it hurts. lol


----------



## molly85

it's annoying as it rreminds me of the:witch: she played havoc with my teenage years. no idea if they were ever regular but i think i have a painful memory from every single1


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is a read on thryoid I just found.. dont look at the title lol
https://vaccineresistancemovement.org/?p=825


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn that witch Jo. 

:hugs: I have had cramps for three days and I am getting peod...

I am going to finish packing now.. :sleep:


----------



## molly85

oh yes big move tomorrowdo you have internet straight away?
I read it lol


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies! how you all doing?


----------



## molly85

i'm at work and stroppy as usual.
Hows you and LO?


----------



## Shey

We are ok! we spent the day with a friend of mine in ft.lauderdale. We had fun. I got my LO some new shoes that light up and i got me a twilight wallet and twilight beanie hat.


----------



## molly85

LOL Isaw some specialised Twilight cards theother day.
Just realised how much weight I have gained a top that was babby last year is now tight and doesn't feel as long


----------



## Shey

aww sorry. that's cool you saw that.


----------



## calliebaby

What's up? :hi:


----------



## molly85

Callie
I shey and I weregetting lonely there


----------



## molly85

hows Callie?


----------



## Shey

hey callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

I have just looked at your chart Callie thats a nice looking dip andclimb what are the chances? who haveyou compared best with?


----------



## Shey

Jo can you look at mine


----------



## calliebaby

FF just changed my ovulation date so I am now 6po instead of 7dpo. My dip didn't go below the coverline when they had my coverline at 97.2, but was still a nice dip.
I am hopeful, but I am trying to be realistic as well. This is only the third real month that we have been trying (we were NTNP for about 3 months before when my period was MIA).
I am doing good, just a little tired. How are you two doing?


----------



## molly85

I'm pants I justknow they are meant to stay above he cover line unless you have an implatation dip


----------



## calliebaby

Shey- Is there a reason you have discarded the temp for today?


----------



## Shey

Im ok could be better if I didn't have croup as does my LO


----------



## molly85

How long is your cycle usually Shey?


----------



## calliebaby

Jo- I just changed my chart to look like it would have had ff not changed my ovulation date. Take a peak. I think it looks so much better. All I have to do is take out the cm info for the day of cd18 and it changes back to this.


----------



## molly85

Calllie stick Wednesday you must PEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## molly85

I know far less than you guys but i think i know when one is funky thats why i have stopped for the moment temps and nights don't match plus i haven't have a decent nights sleep in over a week


----------



## Shey

grr....damn FF i didn't discard it.
my cycle length is usually 28 but not this time this time is 34


----------



## molly85

Right Miss Shey todays tempis 1 of 2 things you have a tempreture or if you are on a precise cycle the :witch: shall be seeing you in the next few days then it will plumet again I'm not entirley sure you will be with DF for Ovulation and it would mean a very short LP but I could be talking out my butt


----------



## Shey

i have a temp. i am sick! hence why the temp went up. and i had af march 3rd


----------



## calliebaby

Did you take a look at how my chart looks when I disregard what ff says is my O date?

Shey- I am not sure that you have ovulated yet. Possibly yesterday due to the big dip and rise today, but since your other temps are so high, you need to remain higher than where you are at to confirm ovulation.


----------



## molly85

yes Callie I think Peeeing would be a good idea. If i had thatchart I would be off to super drug sod IC's I'd want to make sure my meds where checked but you don'tneed to panic as much as me


----------



## Shey

okie dokie. I'll go get an ov test tomorrow and see


----------



## molly85

odd you have had +opk's tho shey told you I was pants at these


----------



## Shey

FF is weird


----------



## calliebaby

I'm not sure if an opk would tell you anything at this point. If your temps stay up from here on out, I would put your ovulation date as yesterday and I think that ff would too.

Jo- I have 3 good tests sitting in my bathroom cabinet. Two digis and one frer. I am going to wait until at least thursday to test as I will only be at 11dpo at best. I want to wait until friday though. My temps are usually pretty accurate at telling me if af is coming or not. By 12dpo my temps usually start to dip pretty bad indicating af. i just don't want to waste any tests.


----------



## molly85

Call any thoughts on what i should say to the doctor on wednesday to see what the can do about my PMS and kicking my systems butt into action. The pMS is going to destroy our relationship if I can't get a grip on it


----------



## calliebaby

Shey- I think that based on your chart, your coverline is either 98.7 or 98.9. So your temp needs to be above that to confirm ovulation.


----------



## molly85

yep i can appreciate that. My stupid thyroid puts me at risk of M?C at themoment until medication is sorted


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Call any thoughts on what i should say to the doctor on wednesday to see what the can do about my PMS and kicking my systems butt into action. The pMS is going to destroy our relationship if I can't get a grip on it

Knowing western doctors, they will probably recommend that you go on meds to control your pms.Doctors love prescribing the pill for pms.
Make sure that you doctor knows that you are wanting to ttc, and that you have not had a proper cycle in a very long time (give him the exact amount of months). 
Have you tried exercising for stress/pms? I know that I feel a whole lot better when I workout regularly. I am pretty lucky though when it comes to pms. I am not the mean/angry type. I am the cry for a day type before my af shows.


----------



## Shey

thank you ladies for your input and i appreciate your advice. And i hope this croup goes away im tired of coughing.


----------



## molly85

As i get no warning Ican't exactly prepare give me a punch bag and I'dprobablly be fine OH doesn't understand it is uncontrolable and to be honest I would have nopatience for after 6 years free of it. Thats why I am now so keen to get pregnant I know we can be emotional then but i don't think it's generally anger. I also want to get this AF/ovulation thing started properly living on the edge and out of control is not my style. I'mnot bothered is its western or eastern medicine as long as it gets me working


----------



## molly85

oh if your coughing in your sleep that could effect your tempsunless your doing them vaginally


----------



## calliebaby

Can they give you provera to induce your periods, or is that not allowed due to you being on thyroid meds. I am all for provera if it does the job. I think that there should be a good mix of eastern and western medicine in everyone's lives. I think that they can really compliment each other when used correctly.

Shey- I am by no means an expert in charting. I hope that you have already ovulated. It may be the fact that you have been sick that your chart looks a little different. There are many factors that can determine how the temps may change from day to day. I am praying that you get af when she is supposed to be due so that you can get to babymaking when you see you DF. :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Vaginally may be a good idea for you Shey. Just don't start it until next cycle because that can also make your temps look funny if you are not doing it already.


----------



## Shey

Thank you ladies for your input and advice. I really appreciate it. i hope this croup goes away.


----------



## calliebaby

I hope you feel better soon too, Shey.:hugs:


----------



## Christy31

Hello my name is christy...I'am new to the forum i'am looking for advice or help on progesterone cream... My question is can taking 10mg a day of progesterone cream stop my period? My second question is can it give me pregnancy symptoms without being pregnant? I just took a pregnancy test 11 DPO and got a BFN. Just need to know should i stop the cream or keep testing. 

Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated...Thanks so much


----------



## molly85

Callie your call your the in house Physision


----------



## calliebaby

Hey Christy. Progesterone cream should not delay af. In fact you are supposed to take it 14 days up until you get your period. Progesterone is the hormone that helps sustain pregnancy until the placenta is formed, so it is fine to take even while pregnant.
Is there a reason that you are taking it?
Progesterone can have side effects as any other hormone can. I have taken it before and I had a lot of headaches and mood swings while on it.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Callie your call your the in house Physision

:haha: That's funny.


----------



## molly85

I'm the in house dyslexic non ovulator and and non AF er


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I'm the in house dyslexic non ovulator and and non AF er

How about the soon-to-be ovulator and Af-er.:thumbup:


----------



## Shey

haha jo you are funny. what would u say i am?

Thank you callie. I hope to be well by easter sunday.


----------



## calliebaby

Shey- for curiosity sake, when you put in two more temps that are as high or higher than your last temp, does ff give you cross hairs?


----------



## molly85

ok you win postitive thinking. 
Did we decide what you would do if you were me going to the doctors?


----------



## Christy31

calliebaby said:


> Hey Christy. Progesterone cream should not delay af. In fact you are supposed to take it 14 days up until you get your period. Progesterone is the hormone that helps sustain pregnancy until the placenta is formed, so it is fine to take even while pregnant.
> Is there a reason that you are taking it?
> Progesterone can have side effects as any other hormone can. I have taken it before and I had a lot of headaches and mood swings while on it.

I'm taking it on my OB recommendation for PCOS/LP defect. This cycle also took vitex and EPO.


----------



## calliebaby

I would demand that they give me something to start my period because it is not healthy for the body to store so much estrogen in the body for so long. I would have them do a full blood count and I would even ask for an ultrasound. Tell them that you had extremely painful and heavy periods when you were not on the pill and that you want to make sure that everything is ok. You could even tell them that PCOS runs in your family (that your mom and g-ma have it). I honestly would tell them anything that I could think of to get them to give me what I wanted.


----------



## molly85

Soon to be with fiancer


----------



## calliebaby

Christy31 said:


> I'm taking it on my OB recommendation for PCOS/LP defect. This cycle also took vitex and EPO.

Yeah, as far as I know, it should not have an effect on your period or on pregnancy.
What are the days that you are being told to take it? What symptoms have you been having?


----------



## Shey

calliebaby said:


> Shey- for curiosity sake, when you put in two more temps that are as high or higher than your last temp, does ff give you cross hairs?

Nope. it doesn't give me anything


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Shey- for curiosity sake, when you put in two more temps that are as high or higher than your last temp, does ff give you cross hairs?
> 
> Nope. it doesn't give me anythingClick to expand...

Probably because of the cm that you have recorded. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Shey

molly85 said:


> Soon to be with fiancer

:lol: that's a good one or soon to be Knocked upper


----------



## molly85

Vitex again???? it'slike a fashion item.

Ohhh I could get my mumto cal up and find out why she had an ovary out then it would't be so much of a porky. I think she did have PCOS or similer we have eaxactly the same sort of cycles. They started trying for me in May 1983 I arrived "early" october 1985 so well over a year me thinks and they were like rabbits as i have been told would Shan and senthill to shame. We don't have the luxury of 9-5 jobs and lots of time together.


----------



## Shey

calliebaby said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Shey- for curiosity sake, when you put in two more temps that are as high or higher than your last temp, does ff give you cross hairs?
> 
> Nope. it doesn't give me anythingClick to expand...
> 
> Probably because of the cm that you have recorded. How long are your cycles usually?Click to expand...

my cycles r normally 28 days long but since i've had my son they have been longer


----------



## molly85

We are all soon to beknocked uppers just some sooner than others


----------



## calliebaby

How long has it been since you have had a normal period Jo?


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> We are all soon to beknocked uppers just some sooner than others

:haha: I like that.


----------



## shaerichelle

omg chatterboxes!


----------



## molly85

ohhh i think i had 1 two years ago other wise when I was 18/19 i think


----------



## molly85

Oh ello you how was packing i hope you put Senthill in a box and taped himup


----------



## Shey

haha, well looks like DF will be down here instead of me going up to Illinois. so we will be dtd in his hotel room all week haha


----------



## shaerichelle

jo you are funny.

callie and shey sometimes I just put my cm and cp in the notes instead. Ff is funny like that.

christy I've read alot of mixed this about epo .. I'm taking vitex..but think I'll get off of it. I wonder if you are taking to many hormone things..


----------



## molly85

As long as a but is shifted one way or the other. Where will you be if you hit the egg on the head in 9 months


----------



## Christy31

calliebaby said:


> Christy31 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking it on my OB recommendation for PCOS/LP defect. This cycle also took vitex and EPO.
> 
> Yeah, as far as I know, it should not have an effect on your period or on pregnancy.
> What are the days that you are being told to take it? What symptoms have you been having?Click to expand...


Ive been told to take it from 1 DPO till AF or 15 DPO and stop if BFN.
The symptoms iam having are breast tenderness/enlargement, slight nausea,fatigue, and brown spotting from 7-10 DPO with cramping and low back pain.


----------



## molly85

I do my best comedy in the middleof the night UK time. I am going to get maybe 5 hours sleeptoday then i have to come back to work


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Shan!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel like I need too. He still isn't done packn things he said he'd do wends.. Movers will be here in 8 hrs.. Not sure if we will have internet. The data doesn't work on our phones in the house. I get to be boss tomorrow.. No moving for me


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I do my best comedy in the middleof the night UK time. I am going to get maybe 5 hours sleeptoday then i have to come back to work

:sick:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> I feel like I need too. He still isn't done packn things he said he'd do wends.. Movers will be here in 8 hrs.. Not sure if we will have internet. The data doesn't work on our phones in the house. I get to be boss tomorrow.. No moving for me

That's right. You can drink :wine: and direct the movers.:haha:


----------



## Shey

hey Shannon how was packing? haha


----------



## molly85

Christy your new to the thread 50% of newbies seem to get :bfp: a week after they arrive,syptoms sound good POAS with FMU tomorrow if :BFN: and no :witch: go see your doctor


----------



## shaerichelle

hi callie:)


----------



## Shey

well im gonna go to bed now ladies. talk to you all later on today


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:
 

> Christy your new to the thread 50% of newbies seem to get :bfp: a week after they arrive,syptoms sound good POAS with FMU tomorrow if :BFN: and no :witch: go see your doctor

Maybe I should leave BnB and come back under a different name so I can get my :bfp: :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shey:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Shan apart from being amuzing have you any further toys i can throw out of my pram at the doctor?


----------



## molly85

To Late Callie you know the secret.
Night Shey.

We have had a few do that then skip straight off to 1st Tri


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> To Late Callie you know the secret.
> Night Shey.
> 
> We have had a few do that then skip straight off to 1st Tri

Well Damn.:dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

christy I agree with jo... Could be implantation bleeding.

callie is 8 am to early for wine lol

jo get some sleep girl.. At least you are prepared in the sleep dept for a baby lol

hey shey packing is my fav thing to do lol


----------



## molly85

i have another 2 hours here i'll try and go as early as possible but eugh


----------



## calliebaby

It is never too early for :wine:


----------



## molly85

If it was a baby i would be able to snuggle on my sofa or in bed. at least this shift is 1 hour shorter than normal welcome british sumer time


----------



## shaerichelle

ok I'll just say callie told me too.

jo tell em what callie said lie if you have to. That's to long without af. I agree about new ppl getn af


----------



## shaerichelle

well girls hate to say it but I gotta sleep. I'm achey


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shan!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

pray for me at least my phone has internet or I'll have to stand out on the deck.. Night night..


----------



## molly85

well cervix has gone on the run today but i have that white creamy CM I still can't remember what the other CM's mean except EWCM


----------



## shaerichelle

night callie

night jo

night shey


----------



## molly85

oh good luck and take me with you.

Sleep Well


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Jo. I am so tired. I will talk to you either tomorrow or the next day.:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

How is everyone today? Shan hope the move goes ok!! 

Callie - yeah fx 3rd time lucky for us! 

Diane hasn't been on much lately hope she's ok! 

I'm 1dpo now! :happydance: Just feel normal, no excitement or feeling down, don't even feel like anything will happen so just a waiting game now! 

nipples are sensitive today so I defo ov'd yesterday, FX my :sex: on CD13, 14 and 15 was enough!!


----------



## shaerichelle

morning ness and diane. I'm peeling my eyes open. Ugh fibro pain. I still have to pack! Flr maybe 30 mins then I do nothing. Another flat temp today ugh


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies. i tried to catch up but you have written 70 pages worth :sad2: can i get update from some1 please? 
i have been so busy this weekend. scan and bloods done on friday then engagement party at night, had to entertain friends yesterday then go to mums and today i was back at hospital for bloods. i am shattered lol 
how is every1 today? you have fun weekend? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

gm kirsitie or afternoon. Packn getn ready to move feeling pretty shattere myself. I'm used to laying on my butt. Hows the beanie?

going to get a shower.


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning!! 

7dpo today. So had stitch like feelin yesterday and last night had ovary pain but not sore just there! 

Today nothing! Left boob sore, right not!! Temp gone up but did have a Beer so probably that. 


How are we all....??


----------



## Wantabean

hopefully spud is doing good. got bloods drawn again to check hcg against fridays lot. they said i would get a call on monday to explain them unless 
a. they signal mc
b. remain the same 
c. are too high pointing at ectopic. 
every time phone goes i get too scared lol you moving house today? new house, new beginnings, new baby! have a really good feeling shan. :dust: for you xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome rach! Fingers crossed for you. 

kirstie you didn't miss much while gone lol. Yes new house new beginijgs. I need my jacuzzitub now. We celebrated a yr being together yesterday:) well packing is how we celebrated lol. Tonight we will in our new house. 

wow they should just call regardless that way you won't be jumpy


----------



## Nixilix

fx all is well kirstie!! 

Shan, moving house? I get so stressed! Hope it goes ok! So think my symptoms are good? Only got 1hpt and refuse to do until next week. Might order some cheap ones or go and get the bogof in town :)

or just wait for af like I promised!!


----------



## Wantabean

Nixilix said:


> fx all is well kirstie!!
> 
> Shan, moving house? I get so stressed! Hope it goes ok! So think my symptoms are good? Only got 1hpt and refuse to do until next week. Might order some cheap ones or go and get the bogof in town :)
> 
> or just wait for af like I promised!!

thak you!! you could maybe do one little test lol xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Now this is why I cave in!! Peer pressure!! 7dpo is way too early. Maybe if temp up tomorrow I might do it on wednesday then that's 10dpo :)


----------



## Wantabean

shan they will call tomorrow regardless but only today if something is drastically wrong. would rather no1 at all called today lol then i wouldn't be jumpy lol xx


----------



## Wantabean

haha my apologies rachel lol i am an addict also. am just so excited for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry your fibro is bad today Shan! What a day for it hey?! 

Kirstie so glad beanie is doing good! You have to let us know what they say tomorrow when they call, if they haven't called yet then sure it's good news!

Rachel - the stitch sounds good! lots of girls on here have reported that as a symptom!! 

1dpo and fed up already lol AF is due on 8 April I think - sooo not testing unless AF is late girls, sorry to disappoint but just can't face it! I've wasted so much money the past few months on hpt's. Got a digi conception indicator in my drawer upstairs and I am saving that until I miss AF whenever that may be!


----------



## shaerichelle

there is 8 guys here moving. I took a packing break phew. It's fun to be the boss!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I keep picking on senthil. He's showing his gayness. He is wearing this tight shirt white tee. It's hilarious.


----------



## molly85

Ohh pretty Shan.

Kirstie yay your properly being looked after.I'm oing doc wednesday

Rachael PAS when you want but we need results ASAP!!


----------



## Nixilix

Omg, h guys will no before anyone even the oh!! I need inspectors. Just did an opk and got a faint line but not counting it as it wasn't positive like it needs to be when ov'ing.


----------



## molly85

I'm trying to figure if a faint line could be positive if you don't have a huge surge. Grasping at straws here


----------



## Nixilix

I need to stop using them as hpts!! Hehe!


----------



## molly85

hmm yes i'v read they'r not that reliable as HPT's


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls xo

Shan, hope the moving goes as smoothly as possible..I LOATHE moving..it sucks. But once you're in, it's all worth it :D

Kirstie, fx'd for you and bubs..I'm excited for you!

Everyone else, hellooo!! I've missed yall


----------



## molly85

Brandy!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Joooooooooooo :D :hugs: How's you??


----------



## molly85

Back at work I did the night and returned for the late yawn. Hows you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eww the "W" word :haha:

I'm doing alright. Have some slight nausea every now and then..and I'm not eating too well, as in not very healthy. All I crave are the unhealthy junk foods.. Oops. But we're doing well..Counting down the days till my next scan lol. April 26th, woot!


----------



## molly85

Yay.
My friend has taken to eatting red onions eugh and KitKat Crunckies eugh


----------



## shaerichelle

hey everyone finally getting ready to go to new house. Tired as hell. Hungry too.

thought af was starting:nope: :cry: please af fly to me.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mmm KitKats are great.

I'm eating Nerds now. lol. I was so excited to find them here :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This new house will be a blessing to you, Shan. xo


----------



## Nessicle

Shan you off to see the midwife tomorrow??

I've been having a snooze, I had to sleep in the spare room last night cos Mark was laid slap bang in the middle of the bed wrapped in the sheets and I couldnt move him ha ha, he feels horrendous today :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Nessie. 

I tried to have a snooze, but DH wanted to talk the whole time. I guess that's not so bad..I could've thought of better things to do :haha:


----------



## molly85

Shan once your unpacked it will be all good.
Ha ha ha at Mark Ness I hope your making him feel worse.
Rnady Brandy lol


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks girls looking forward to thw new place. 

brandy your baby is gonna be bouncing lol

no midwife.. My provera should be here this week.:)


----------



## Nessicle

lol Brandy - I know I feel a bit randy and could really do with squeezing some extra sperm out of him just for extra measure but don't think there's any chance of that :haha: Just have to hope that the fact it can take 24 hours or longer for the sperm to reach the egg that days I bd'd means there was sperm waiting for the eggy when it popped out yesterday! OMG girls I could have a fertilised egg right now!!! Eek!!!

Jo lol I've been making him feel really guilty for "abandoning" me lol he can't face to do anything other than lay on the bed ha ha on the plus side I have the tv to myself :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> thanks girls looking forward to thw new place.
> 
> brandy your baby is gonna be bouncing lol
> 
> no midwife.. My provera should be here this week.:)

:happydance: bet you're looking forward to that Provera hun!


----------



## Liz5178

hi ladies - I hope you don't mind if I join you, it's nice to know there are other people out there as *crazy* about this as I am :)

good luck to all of you!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You could have a lil fertilized eggy floating its way to your uterus now :D

Glad you're getting the Provera, Shan. Didn't know that.

lol Baby won't be bouncing anytime soon now..maybe tonight !!!

Ugh I'm soooo tired. Waiting on DD to get home. Might lay on the couch for a quick nap while DH is working.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Liz :D Welcome :hugs: We are def a crazy bunch..You've come to the right place lol


----------



## Liz5178

thank you - I see congratulations are in order for you!!!!! is this your first baby?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you :D No, this is baby #2, although my first baby is 10 yrs old now. Feels like this is my first pregnancy all over again lol


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Liz :wave: we're all a bit mental and share far too much :haha:

OMG Brandy I love this time of the month when you can believe statements like that and feel like it could be!


----------



## Liz5178

trying for #1 here so I'm definately inexperianced.....

hi Nessicle :) good, I hope you have room for one more mental girl here :)


----------



## Nixilix

Well the clocks went forward last night, if only it could have been a week!! Haha


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Rachel I know the feeling! I forgot they'd gone forward this morning so that's why I had to have a nap cos I lost an hour :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to start dinner..talk to you chicks later xo


----------



## molly85

Ladies we will get there. 
I am asking everyone i know with kids for helpon what we will need I know what I want and thats not loads of baby clutter as i know they will collect it as they grow i'mlooking forward to demonsstrating the correct way to hrow toys at daddy lol


----------



## mommaof3

Hi my 4c ladies how is everyone 

Shan hope the move goes well 

Ness hope that fertilized egg is doing some traveling today 

Brandy im with ya on the upset tummy today UGH

Jo you crack me up Im gonna have you come live with me with this baby gets here because you never sleep lol 

were is Diane 

hi to anyone that I missed


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! How are you all doing? It's nice to meet you Liz. 
My temp went up .3 of a degree this morning, but that is pretty typical for me for this time of the cycle. I am off to go shower (being lazy this morning), I will be back in a few.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just finished dinner..plan A didn't work out..there was no plan B, so we had soup n crackers lol. At least that agrees with my stomach so far.


----------



## Nessicle

I just had a takeaway curry - OH is too hungover and needed a stodgy pizza but i obviously can't have them so had to get a curry lol it was yummy!! 

Thanks Brandy hope there is a nice fertilised eggy on it's way down!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh the smell of everything is killing me. DD is chewing gum right next to me and it's so nasty..and DH is eating chips on the other couch ughhhhh...gross gross. :sick:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## molly85

Hello Callie,
Nicolei'll sleep loads tonight.

I've got one born every minute on and Matt won't wotch as the babies are either Premmie or sick this week. Trying to get nto his thick skull it can happen and you have to be preparred


----------



## calliebaby

I can't watch that show over here. I have tried, but no luck. I have to get going here shortly. Too busy today.:wacko:


----------



## molly85

He likes the woman in labour but not the sick ones emotional sod.
Busy Callie


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish I could see that show here. I hear a lot about it. Grrness!


----------



## molly85

Poor emotional boy made it to the end


----------



## Loren

hiyaaaa girls!my phone has actually let me on!12dpo today poas and got BFN plus off and on all day ive had very light brown coloured discharge only ever had it wen i had MC never b4.but obviously AF is around the corner :( have i missed much since yday afternoon?xxx


----------



## molly85

Shan moved andi have worked a night shift then a late 5 hours slepp in between


----------



## molly85

Ohh kistie is having bloods every 48 hours to check on spud


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

sorry about the bfn, Loren...keep your chin up..the old blood could be IB!


----------



## molly85

Yep fingers crossed


----------



## shaerichelle

hi! How are you all. I'm pooped!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How's the move going?!

I'm up at 12:30 am..this is unheard of for me. Mainly cuz I'm waiting on DH..I want :sex: LOL


----------



## molly85

How's the house shan?


----------



## molly85

Brandy your naughty girl


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't help it!!! lol.

I'm about to give up though..he's still going strong over there and I'm starting to get sleepy. Darnit.


----------



## molly85

Huh pardon?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Brandy. I cant even think of :sex:

Jo, I love it here! So peaceful and quiet I feel at home for the first time in 4 years!

I couldnt figure out how to use my oven lol. Taking a jacuizzi bath within a hour with dh:):happydance:

Where is Diane?


----------



## molly85

ohhhh jakuzziii shouldn't he be unpacking shan?
I've lost my birth certificate and i have an interview tomorrow.
I haven't seen her Shan


----------



## Loren

thanx brandy i hope so can u have IB at 12dpo tho?xxx thanx 4 the catch up jo, u must be mad!but then agen its money at the end of the day isnt it! Hows the new house shan? And has kirstie had her 1st bloods yet? Xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren Ib is usually around 10-14 dpo :happydance:

Jo Oh no! I hope you can find it. Lol I suppose I will be nice .. He did do moving today with the movers... 

I saw her lurking. Diane babe.. what is wrong? I will respond to your email tonight :)


----------



## Loren

ooooo is it shan!its stil light brown discharge no change!i'll have to see what its like tomorow it is strange that ive never had this b4.got a feeling AF is slowly creeping in tho fx'd tho hey!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

You never know Loren..


DIANE are you there?


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies! 

I hate being sick, but on the plus side my parents took me and my lil one to breakfast and my mom got me a pair of florida gator pj pants


----------



## shaerichelle

I would have those on right now Shey...

Diane I emailed you babe.. Please read.


----------



## Shey

Shan,
I do have them on, been wearing them since 5. they are so comfy. they are men's but then again men's pj pants are always comfy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I need to find my pj's lol. 

10 pm and I am ready to zonk.


----------



## Shey

I know. im exhausted, had a busy day


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes tell me about it packing unpacking and directing and being boss is tiring lol. I like the being boss part the most...

What are you doing to lose weight? I am gonna start the south beach diet in 2 weeks:)

Good Night Shey..

Hope you and Jayden are feeling better


----------



## Shey

I've been sick these past few weeks so i don't have much of an appetite. And running after my son and take him on bike rides. Thank you! night girlie


----------



## jelliebabie

i MADE it! :wohoo: :happydance: i actually made it! I got to the end of all those pages girls! I think i could have read the bible quicker :haha: time was limited so coUld only read a few pages at a time, and when i went back to continue reading you gobby mares had added heaps more! Last weekend was so quiet on here! Anyway girlies im back :hugs:
Shanny babe! Am so happy you are in your new haven! May all your happy memories begin! Love u :kiss: callie n rachel, im so excited for you girlies! And excited to see bfps!! Nessie, you will be testing shortly after :happydance: i am so hopefull for you 3 girls, 3rd cycle, 3rd time lucky :thumbup: loren darling, could defo be implantation! Is there much discharge or just spotting? I started a thread before i got af asking if implantation can occur at 13dpo as i had the tiniest bit of spotting! I also had a huge temp drop so most girls said af was most probably on her way, well they where right, BUT, A girl in a similar situation sent me a msg saying she had brown spotting on 12dpo and felt like af was coming so held off testing! Our cycles where exactly in sync so we were gonna be cycle'buddies if her af came! Well, she only got her bfp!!! :happydance: so it could be you sweetheart! I would test again in 2days! Everything crossed for u babe! Randy brandy, did you get your long awaited meat injection? :haha: nicole huni, hope wee babba isnt making u as sick! Really hope u get over this phase very soon so u can properly enjoy your pregnancy! :hugs: kirstie, i hope u get good news from the blood results tommorrow, will be thinking of u and ur stickybeaniebaby :hugs: shey, so df is coming to you after all! Tell him to make his mind up! Lol, hes worse than a woman! I so hope its 1st time lucky for you. Im sure you will have a special time with him tho, extra special cos u wont have to put up with the evil future mil! Lol.
Jo, i love your positivity and patience! With that fantastic attitude u will get ur bfp and be a great mother! Even if u do teach lil amelia to give mattie a black eye with her toys! :haha: hi christie and welcome :wave: how are you allie? How you getting on? And as for me, Got my drs appointment tommorrow at 4pm, so gonna try and get a sleep now and an extra long, sweetly fragranced wash of my 'little diane' before putting her on display at the docs lol, so glad the witch has gone! British summertime? Its been absolutely pissing it down! Oh well i suppose the summer starts quite typical of 75 percent of summer weather. My poor horse was practically swimming in his stable cos all the water leaks under his door! Maybe a should get him wellies so he dont get his metal shoes rusty! :rofl: anyway, i have missed my daily fix of gossip with u ladies! Love u all :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

typical! I finally get to the end and u all go away?? How DARE you :haha: oh well am off to bed, its 4.30am! So if i sleep in and Buddie misses his breakfast and dont get out in thr field till its dark im blaming you Girls for writing so much!! Lol. Do you think we can get to 2000 pages by next weekend? :rofl: night night ma luvlies xx


----------



## calliebaby

I know you are already asleep Diane, but I hope that you get all of the answers that you are looking for at the doctors tomorrow. I will to you later.
~Callie


----------



## Nixilix

Good morning girls x how are we all. 

Glad the move went well Shan, and diane..... Omg that is one mega post!! Hope you get some answers from the doctors.

I'm 8dpo an am 99% sure it's not happened cause I feel normal but it's actually ok. I'm more relaxed this month. Just gotta wait til Sunday for af. 

How was everyones weekend xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my lovlies! 

Yay Diane! Bout time lady we missed you!! So glad you're off to the docs today, I hope they give you some answers or get the ball rolling for a little assistance! 

Shan yay so glad your new house is ace!! FX this will be a nice new relaxing start for you! 

Rachel did you do the SMEP this month? Can't remember whether you were doing it or not? It might be a good sign if you feel normal and don't have any "symptoms" this cycle! Given we've had symptoms every other cycle and not got our bfp's yet lol that might mean you've done it this cycle! 

Hope everyone else is ok? Hi Callie, Brandy, Jo! 

AFM, 2dpo now! Had a bit of EWCM though not like blobs of snot like what everyone describes, I didnt move around much yesterday and I've only noticed it today since stomping to work as it get everything moving lol - you reckon it's just working it's way down from my cervix today?? I'm on CD17 and I've defo finished ovulating! xx


----------



## Nixilix

I didnt do the SMEP in the end. But defo will if no bfp. I'm defo drinking water and lots of it too next month cause i want more cm... hope that egg is working its way down for you!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey! I'm not convinced it's my turn anyway, at least I won't be disappointed if AF turns up that way! 

Feel a little deflated today actually :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

aww hun why? i feel like that just after ov cause thats it done for another month.. :-(


----------



## Nessicle

yeah very true think you're right hun, you sorta have that down feeling that it's gone now and just a waiting game (usually to disappointment) for 2 weeks!


----------



## Nixilix

exactly. horrible feeling. but then you get to the point where you know you cant do anything and its time for PMA! (althoough mine lasts about... 3 hrs! haha)


----------



## Wantabean

i got results from blood today. dnt really know what they mean lol fridays was 663 and sundays was 1355. any1 any idea? getting more done tomorrow and mw said today that i will be getting a scan. are they normal numbers for 5w? xxx


----------



## molly85

They've over doubled Kirstie thats good give me 5 minutes i'll get you the chart


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Rachel we need to keep that PMA going then for us!! Have you managed to not test or have you secretly peed on a stick?

Wonder how Nicole is feeling? 

Kirstie from what Jo said it's sounding good for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i know lol are they in right range? im 4w6 i think lol xxx


----------



## molly85

0-1 week: 0-50 IU/L
1-2 weeks: 40 - 300
3-4: 500 - 6,000
1-2 months: 5,000 - 200,000
2-3 months: 10,000 - 100,000
2nd trimester: 3,000 - 50,000
3rd trimester: 1,000 - 50,000
Non-pregnant females: <5.0
Postmenopausal: <9.5 

Read More https://parenting.ivillage.com/pregnancy/pfirsttri/0,,midwife_3pt5,00.html#ixzz0jZ6h7oqW 
Sign up for iVillage Special Offers


----------



## Wantabean

thanks ness. i was so scared lol how are you? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

there's a table on here

EDIT - ah Jo's got a better one for ya!


----------



## molly85

t's not the best chart i have seen but i was quick


----------



## Nessicle

I'm good thanks honey just in the 2ww now aargh!xx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you jo. they are so confusing. so they are good lol how are you? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks ness. it still is confusing lol fxd this is your month xxx


----------



## molly85

Kirstie your probably only 4 weeks which would work fine. When do you get an ultrasound?

I'm fine just beenfor an interview as an HCA in oncology outpatients.I felt it went well but I could be wrong.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kirstie! I'm not feeling hopeful but think I have post ovulation blues! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh good luck Jo!! FX for you!


----------



## molly85

I want the job where i usually dobut permenantly but any job will do right now


----------



## Wantabean

ooo good luck jo. i get another ultrasound tomorrow morning and more bloods done. very nervous.
:hugs: ness i felt like that this month after ov 2 and hey look at me. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Kirstie that means a lot to me!xxx

Been having a bit of cramping but think that's just normal ov pains. Nipples are sensitive and sore but again defo ov symptom for me. My body is so predictable but hey that's not a bad thing :thumbup: 

Had a bit of a crampy tummy yesterday and today like I need to poop more, like it's gurgly if you know what I mean? Must be getting a stomach bug or something ugh


----------



## molly85

right missy when did you O?


----------



## molly85

Oh I'm doing Shan's southbeach diet with a bity of a twist I amhaving yogurt for breaky


----------



## Nessicle

lol jo only on Saturday so 2 days ago!


----------



## molly85

Meant to ask Kirstie ness I was trying to guess how far gone she was.
How is thedrunken one today?


----------



## Nessicle

oh ha ha ha lol just assumed you meant me as I've just ov'd :haha:

oh he's come home early from work, spent all night last night sweating out the beer he drank on Saturday lol, he's had me awake half the night tossing and turning, I finally kicked him in to the spare room!


----------



## molly85

yesmatt was like that he subjected his swimmers to vodka after work now we are both on our weekend you can smell the alcohol a mile off


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: oh no Jo don't envy you!


----------



## molly85

oh man i have to go put all our clothes away its been over a week since the carpet was fitted. eugh.Ironing


----------



## Wantabean

the 8th i think. i am so bad at these things lol 
ness i have gurgly tummy 2. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

hmmmm gosh don't get me going symptoms spotting at 2dpo :haha:

got some AF like cramps today, they're stronger than the last couple of months. Perhaps that's a sure sign that everything is working right now that bcp has left my system! 

FX xx


----------



## jelliebabie

morning girls, or afternoon should i say! Woops slept in and horsey stuck in his stable cos his mamma is a lazy bitch and cudnt be assed getting up! :blush: now if im going to the docs then hes gonna have to wait in even longer. Do i cancel the docs? Hmmn. Ness good on you babe! Kicking HIM into the spare room, thats how it should be! Says me who has to sleep on the couch when dh is snoring like an earthquake :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies. Haven't caught up with everything yet. Just woke up from a deep, slumber. Was up all night with a massive toothache. Had to go to the dentist and get a temporary fix, because he didn't wanna do any major work in my first tri. Urgh!


----------



## Wantabean

well its too early for af cramps lol i really hope you get your :bfp: ness xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kirstie, fx'd for you and lil bubs. xo


----------



## shaerichelle

First I want to say DIANE.. You have better get to the docs! I think my body is waiting to Ov until you have been! :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

mornig ladies Kirstie my ob says as long as your numbers double thats all that matters even if there on the low side some woman have more some dont the reason for such a wide range I think at 7 weeks it can be anywhere from 10thousand to 100 thousand so dont worry its a very good sign that yours went up like they did 


Diane go to the DOCTOR 

Brandy eww toothaches are the worst 

JO got my fingers crossed you get the job 

Ness fingers crossed your eggie is splitting and dividing and gettin ready to settle in


----------



## Wantabean

hey diane 
haha dnt miss your doc apt lol how are you?xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo Good Luck I hope you get the job.

Ness... PMA babe.. even though mine is gone :haha: I have a good feeling for you..

Kirstie. Congrats I think you are carrying a sticky bean those are good numbers!

Brandy .. good morning hope you are feeling better.

Diane... I hope you went to the docs.

AFM, I have been fertile pretty much all month with the ewcm and no ov :cry: I am tired of this. Had to stop the chaste tree berry it was giving me mega cramps.. I am in bed right now my legs hurt badly. I didnt sleep well last night.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww brandy! So sorry u where in pain babe! And toothache has to be one of the worst pains imaginable! Its awful and u cant escape the pain even to sleep! Geeze, if i cant cope with toothache dya think id be in for a shock in labour? Lol x


----------



## Wantabean

thanks brandy xxx


----------



## mommaof3

so I can no longer do dishes I puke everytime and just discovered yesterday I cant do laundry I guess the smell of the soap makes me puke poor dh has just added to his list of chores


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning Nicole.. hows the beanie treating you? Hopefully no more throwing up.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww brandy! So sorry u where in pain babe! And toothache has to be one of the worst pains imaginable! Its awful and u cant escape the pain even to sleep! Geeze, if i cant cope withtoothache dya think id be in for a shock in labour? Lol x

lol :haha::haha::haha: 
I think labor is easy:rofl: I pushed for 4 hrs :wacko:


----------



## Wantabean

thanks shan :hugs: do u reckon there are good? only time they checked my hcg levels they were bavk down below 5 coz i had mcd xxx


----------



## mommaof3

no such luck I knew as soon as it happened the first time it would be an on going thing something with my gag reflex oh well it will all be worth it I comfort myself looking at baby things makes the nasty tummy more bearable lol


----------



## mommaof3

kirstie I think as long as they double thats all they really look for its when they fail to rise or get lower that they start to worry


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd take labor over a toothache anyday. At least at the end of labor you have a reward lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya kirstie :wave: im fine thanks, glad to hear ur numbers are doubling as they should!
Aww shan, sorry ur not feeling great babe :hugs: to be so young and to suffer so much pain isnt fair xxx
Ok its almost 3 and my appointments at 4 even just writing that is making my stomach do backflips am so nervous! But, i AM going! So just going to dive into a bath. I actually feel physically sick with nerves, arggghh x


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I also read as early as you are alot of it depends on when the egg implants and starts doing its thing some eggs do it faster then others lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mommaof3 said:


> no such luck I knew as soon as it happened the first time it would be an on going thing something with my gag reflex oh well it will all be worth it I comfort myself looking at baby things makes the nasty tummy more bearable lol

Oh man, speaking of gag reflex. Having tools and dentists hands at the back of your throat while laying down for an hr....that was ROUGH lol. JEEZ


Also, Kirstie, as long as the levels are rising that's all that matters hun :hugs: I've seen some that start very very low and end up having perfectly healthy babies.


----------



## mommaof3

Diane hunny dont be nerveous everthing will be fine just think hopefully this will get you one step closer to a little bean


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Brandy you poor thing I wouldnt have made it Id have puked all over the dentist lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I told him, when I raise my hand, you better stop, cuz you'll be wearing my breakfast..


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe dont be nervous we are all here rooting for yoU!


----------



## molly85

3 pages and i wasn't gone thet long.
Shan I have started Cheddar was ont the list right? I'm thinking my ham is too processed but the rest isall nice and colourful


----------



## molly85

Diane go doctor thats an order


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes pain sucks and I want it to go away, but I think I may nap. I slept like shit.

Brandy he wasnt nervous about the first trimester.. he was was worried bout being barfed on :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! Probably 

Hope you feel better, Shan :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole.. I hope the beanie starts to be better to you.. It must be a boy lol


----------



## Nessicle

Good grief ladies I was only gone 40 minutes :haha:

Thank you all for the PMA :hugs: I really need it girlies! I sooo want to see those lovely lines next week! 

Nicole you poor thing lol I shouldnt laugh and MS must be awful but your poor OH :haha: 

Brandy toothache sucks you've really suffered with your teeth havent' you? Have you heard the old wives tale about loosing a tooth for every pregnancy?? Think there maybe some truth in it (obviously not literally loosing a tooth) about the toothache etc!


----------



## Nessicle

Shan darling I hope you feel better soon, when is the midwife calling you? 

Diane - DOCTORS LADY!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy:hugs: Try some clove oil on your gums. My teeth hurt almost everyday. Thought it was my wisdom teeth had 6 ripped out last year. :cry: Still hurts its TMJ.

Jo, low fat everything dairy and lean meats.
I am starting next monday. I think I will put a thread up in ttc...


----------



## shaerichelle

If they do it wont be until like 4 pm another 6 hours.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I have heard of teeth problems in pregnancy..but omg lol.


----------



## molly85

Shoot super market here i come. ami allowed turkey or chicken in a sauce itspowdered no added fatt or milk etc


----------



## shaerichelle

thats when mine started.. 7 years ago. So I undestand.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole, shan n jo. I will go, just ate something tp try and calm the nerves lol. What do i bring up first? The ttc or the lump? I hope its a nice dr. X


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Shoot super market here i come. ami allowed turkey or chicken in a sauce itspowdered no added fatt or milk etc

Ill start the thread with all the information.. give me a few minutes:haha:

The screen is blurry.. I am getting old and need my glasses and tea. 

OH dh go get me tea now!:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> Nicole.. I hope the beanie starts to be better to you.. It must be a boy lol

actually I read high hcg usualy indicates a girl lol but who knows


----------



## molly85

lol mine just bought twice reheated green tea gross


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're gonna be fine, Diane :hugs: We are all pulling for ya. I would just lay it all out at once and let the doc sort it out.


----------



## shaerichelle

I would do the lump. Then tell them you have been ttc and are nervous about it possibly being the problem. Tell them you have been ttc for over a year and not using protection for 12!


----------



## molly85

Nicole it's tempreture related so if you keep temping after you getyour :bfp: you might see it


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> lol mine just bought twice reheated green tea gross

eww


----------



## molly85

i never finish my tea so my fault


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont either lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tea sounds really good right now.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it does. lol. so does a nap


----------



## molly85

not this 1 brandy nearly finished it


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i agree with shan. bring up lump first :hugs: 
nicole i just read a thread about mixin pee with water used to boil a red cabbage in to find out the sex lol :rofl: gona go buy a red cabbage lol xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wantabean said:


> yeah i agree with shan. bring up lump first :hugs:
> nicole i just read a thread about mixin pee with water used to boil a red cabbage in to find out the sex lol :rofl: gona go buy a red cabbage lol xxx


LOL I just read that too...I need to buy one :D


----------



## molly85

i'll do a control 1


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:haha: Jo xo


Ok, I'm off to attempt to eat something with my capped, sore tooth. <3 Later girls xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo the diet is up.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Nicole.. I hope the beanie starts to be better to you.. It must be a boy lol
> 
> actually I read high hcg usualy indicates a girl lol but who knowsClick to expand...

lol, okay yup that might make more sense.. :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

a nap sounds awesome right now. At work and feel soooo tired!! OH was "sweating" beer out of him last night and was up and down for hours, obviously that means I'm not allowed to sleep either ugh!


----------



## shaerichelle

tell him to go in the other room lol


Okay who is gonna join Jo and I on getting down the pounds.. I getting down 15 or else.


----------



## Wantabean

haha that will be funny lets all do one lol xx


----------



## Loren

hello giries well woke up this morning and i'm on cycle2 CD1 :( xxxx soooooo happy 4 u kirstie!congratulations chick xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: loren xxx

I think you should try the SMEP this cycle! Loads of good results from it xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shanny babe! Put me down for the diet! I wanna lose about 50lbs :blush: we can have a weigh in every week lol. Anyways am out of the docs. The doc was really nice but young and Didnt know what the lump was and i had to wait for ten mins with all modesty on display for another dr to come in lol. Anyway, the Lump is prolapsed vaginal wall! Geeze, i feel like im 90 yrs old lol. At least it aint serious and not preventing conception, need to do exersices eek. She is going to refer me to gynocologist but cos hubby is registered at different dr she needs to find out if we get referred together or seperately. There was notes on my file from when i got my bloods done at the rheumatology dept to say i need to get repeat bloods cos my bloodcount was high??? :confused: dont know what that means but need to get bloods done again tomorrow! Dont have a clue how long a gyno refferal takes but probably months! So will just have to keep ttc in vein in the meantime! X


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Diane

well at least you know the lump isnt anything serious hun! Is it pelvic floor exercises you have to do then? 

Think it will take up to 6 weeks for a referal hun! x


----------



## Loren

thanx ness!xxxxxx ino wat that means (sperm meets egg plan) but whats it about?xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

well basically you bd every other day from CD8, until you get your +opk, then that day, then two more days in a row. Miss a day then bd a final time. Obviously you can have sex recreationally :haha: but in terms of ttc follow the above!

I have a question and it's a bit of a TMI but since Diane has posted that she has a prolapsed vaginal wall it got me to thinking about my own bits. 

I just wondered what yours felt like inside when you inserted a finger??

I insert a finger and it is firm and rippled or ridged and feels quite forward. As soon as I insert my finger I feel this. Then up a bit past my pelvic bone then over to where my cervix is located. 

Is this normal? When I first started examing my bits I didnt expect that the vaginal wall was there right near the opening (not like hanging down or anything just firm and "there" )


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad Diane its okay.DO you have to do kegel exercises to strengthen the muscles? I added you to the diet. The thread is under the ttc section. When I am not so tired I will finish the information up. DH awoke me from my nap :growlmad: He is loud when he talks in this house He needs to go into his office.! I will email you in a bit. My brain is fried!

Ness 6 weeks!!?!?!?! WOW. :cry: Thats to long for anyone to wait to see an ob! I dont think I feel bone in there I will let you know when I check in a bit.

Loren.. Why didnt she come to me. I told her she can just come over to my door and not even knock lol


----------



## jelliebabie

loren babe, im so sorry :hugs: stay positive, new cycle for you, cycle number 2, wink wink. Try not to stress and make sure u and ur partner stick together, dont argue, less stress and relax, just know that it will happen babe. Ness i dont put my fingers in there often lol am too squeemish but, i need to go up over the lump to get in iykwim! Apparently its a common thing but yes ive to do pelvic floor exercised. I wonder why it got like that? Lack of :sex: :haha: ? Anyway because i was talking about ttc i had to mention ive been pg twice before and i had to talk about the method of termination i had and burst out crying, its still pretty raw 13yrs later and makes failure to concieve so much worse. I keep thinking i had my chance then and blew it. I dont feel so bad about the mc i had
Cos i was only about 8wks, but i mean i used to feel the baby move and i really did love the baby and wanted it so much! Really didnt have a choice. I HATE my ex!!!
He is probably glad to have erased me and the pregnancy from his stupid tiny mind but ive got to live with the consequences forever! Sorry for talking about it again girls i knw its a horrible subject but it will never leave me it just takes a few words to bring it back to the surface but i know i cant change the past, i just hope i get the chance to owe up for it in the future! Thanks for listening girls, and not judging me for it x


----------



## molly85

18 weeks maximum Diane for the NHS. Probably sooner


----------



## Wantabean

My referal came in 4weeks Diane :hugs:
aw loren i am so so sorry huni :hugs: will pray for you for this cycle and thank you so much :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

18 weeks! Am I reading that right? Holy shit wth. Ugh.

diane I know how you feel I should have 3 babies :cry: hugs


----------



## molly85

The NHS has an18 week rule for every thing lessforalot of other things succh as heat andcancer related things


----------



## shaerichelle

that's crap. I couldn't deal with that 2 weeks is alot...

take a peak at my chart :rofl: I wonder what it's all about


----------



## Wantabean

hey shan i looked at your chart but i honestly dont have a clue about these things!! lol xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

18 wks? Oh well, better than never eh? I will just keep on trying in the meantime and lose some weight, at least there is light at the end of the tunnel and i will at least get some answers. If i dont get bfp before my appointment there, then i might find out its something really simple. Fxd anyway. 12yrs of woNdering why its not happening is due to end :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shae, ur temps are stayin the same, i think thats good? Im sure callie said thats good? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed Diane...

Kirstie my chart is crazzzzzzzyyy! lol


----------



## calliebaby

I can't believe how long a referral takes for you ladies to get!!! With my insurance, if my doctor tells me to see someone else, I can call up whoever I want. I actually don't even need a referral with my insurance. I can just call up whoever I want. When I wanted a different opinion from an obgyn, it only took 1 week to get in. I think that the longest I have waited to see a specialist was 3 weeks and that was due to my schedule being limited. I guess that's one good thing about paying for your own health insurance that is good.

AFM, I am currently 8dpo. I am so busy this week so hopefully that will stop me from testing. My temp stayed the same this morning, so that is good. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess lol. I think they should move a little! The acu called me today out of the blue. I told her she said nothing. She wants me to come back in.. but how if she cant even comment on my chart.. 

Diane sent you an email!


----------



## shaerichelle

Beautiful chart Callie.. wished mine looked like that!


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, I would love private insurance if it was worth it, but just for catastrophic in our state it is 2k a month for our family! I cant remember the deductible but it was nuts. We save so much paying out of pocket. But I do have sometimes a wait because no inusrance :cry:


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Shan! Still confused as to why ff changed my O date, but I guess it is fine.
What did the acupuncturist say to you?
BTW, I may be getting booted offline here shortly, everything is running slow.


----------



## molly85

yeuch i believe i amhaving ovary pain. My be the eggs sencing thenesting or a woman with an iron and a huge basket


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie, I would love private insurance if it was worth it, but just for catastrophic in our state it is 2k a month for our family! I cant remember the deductible but it was nuts. We save so much paying out of pocket. But I do have sometimes a wait because no inusrance :cry:

Our insurance is surprisingly reasonable considering we pay out of pocket. For hubby and me it is around $355.00 a month.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> yeuch i believe i amhaving ovary pain. My be the eggs sencing thenesting or a woman with an iron and a huge basket

:haha:


----------



## molly85

Shan tell her to poke her needles where the sun don't shine.
Waiting isn't to bad most consultants also do private work so are a bit thin on the ground. My friend is paying a fortune for IVF up in london at a private clinicfor Polysystic Ovaries


----------



## shaerichelle

she didnt say anything callie thats the thing..

gotta go get ds from school


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Girls, 

Glad the docs turned out to be ok hope you get your referral soon. Shannon, hope you enjoy your new house and good luck with the diet, I've recently lost 2 and a half stone and feel tons better!

I'm currently in 2ww and having AF type cramps, right hand sided pain, nausea, bloating and constipation but I'm only CD19???? 

Good evening all!!

Karen
x


----------



## calliebaby

Talk to you later Shannon!

Hi karen :hi: How many dpo are you?


----------



## MrsBB1

calliebaby said:


> Talk to you later Shannon!
> 
> Hi karen :hi: How many dpo are you?

Only 5 I think but I don't temp or anything so can't be sure. BBS have been so sore since Thursday evening so fairly sure I ov'd on Weds last week. Pain in my right hand side islike a stabbling but then goes as quickly as it comes.. very wierd. :wacko:


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls, tv is so boring! how are we all? earlier today i have this weird strong sharp shooting pain from inside down to lady bits and it only lasted like 1 sec but made me drop to the floor? very bizare


----------



## molly85

We have football on YAY!
Matt tried feeding me half cooked turkey!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls!! 

well I had a look down there with a mirror while I was laid down, and when I bear down I can see a lump....?? I've never noticed this before as havent really paid much attention lol. It doesnt hurt, OH says sex doesnt feel different, he thinks it all looks fine but I'm confused. 

Can anyone else see their vaginal walls when they bear down like that with legs open??


----------



## molly85

haven't looked ness


----------



## Nessicle

found a descriptionon a Vaginal Self Exam site - phew sounds like I'm normal!

_Have the light reflect off the mirror so you can clearly see your vaginal area. Then use your fingers to spread apart the vaginal lips. Adjust the light and mirror until you can see into the vagina. *You should be able to see the reddish pink walls of the vagina*, which have small folds or ridges known as rugae._

I'm assuming that because it's not telling you to use a speculum that it's referring to the parts you can see as you can't see all the way in to your vajayjay!


----------



## shaerichelle

I was gonna say g spot. Ness

sorry I haven't been on much been laying in bed all day. Can't even enjoy house. So miserable. I think god is punishing me with fibro and not being able to ttc. I don't even get a chance to ss. :cry:


----------



## molly85

Shan I'v just seen something intresting XluciaX apart from making an odd comment about Eptopic pregnancies profile picture is of an IC - OPK next to a Digi + OPK I would guess these were with the same Pee I am now alittle annoyed I may have O'd andthe IC's just haven't picked it up


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow Ness..I just had an image of you all spread out, gazing at yourself with a mirror..all confused lol. :haha: But yeah, you are normal, don't you worry! 

How's everyone else? I can never keep up with all these darn pages!

I'm in some pain from my dental work..all I can take is tylenol and it's not touching it.but oh well..it's a different kind of pain than the toothache, so I'm happy for that :D


----------



## molly85

Poor tooth Brandy.
I'm starving now bloody diet. There are very nice choccy biscuits in the kitchen and i can see them


----------



## Nixilix

Anyone ever had a really sharp pain down to lady bits?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes! I've def had that, Rachel..its kinda scary. May be a good sign though!

Jo, I was doing a really cool diet called the Alternate Day Fasting..or Alternate Day Dieting, by Dr Johnson..it's AMAZINGGG! I actually miss it. I lost 30 lbs in 5 months doing it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't wait to do it again once this lil one is born.


----------



## molly85

I'd say yes but I have no pain threshold


----------



## molly85

oh is that whenyou fast for a day an deat the other I would never survive. Wander if ican have plain popcorn??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Plain popcorn is very low cal. Not sure what diet you're on..but it's usually pretty safe..as long as it's air popped..not in oil


----------



## molly85

it's south beachso probably not. i have been delivered a mango green tea


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never researched South Beach..so I can't help..sorry!

Hang in there tho..whatever you choose, you can do it :D


----------



## molly85

I used to do a really good healthy eatting thing but matt hates it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, DH is the same..I love veggies and organic...He has to have his greasy meat and deep fried foods. lol


----------



## molly85

does he look 8 mths pregnant like matt?


----------



## Nixilix

Hehe, I like that one Jo!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL..not 8 yet...but probably 6 :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg I yawned..OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

did imention with twins?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He should be due soon! :D


----------



## molly85

yeah lets see him sqeeze them out


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. My dh doesn't eat bad but looks it.. But it's funny we both have ribs that stick out lol.

jo with the pains you were having iys possible uve ovd:) and ur temps could be not showing it cuz of your schedule.


----------



## Nixilix

Talking of twins I'm off round my friends tomorrow to try bridesmaid dressed for her wedding. 8 weeks to go! She has twins 9wks old. Arrgh to have 2 I only want one ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No painkillers either...good paybacks


----------



## shaerichelle

rachel sharp pains.. I had those when pregnant but also just randomly


I feel lost in this house. Can't figure out what lightswitches go to what lol and white heater thermostat goes to what part of the house.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm still learning my new light switches too lol..its weird.


----------



## molly85

Mine occasionally confuse me Too.

Shan I haven't temped becausethey were everywhere


----------



## shaerichelle

yah for opk you need to do two times a day


there are a 9 switeches just in my kitchen lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Theres this weird late night soft porn on tv..it's soooo cheesy. I'm cracking up.


----------



## molly85

I love sexetra brandy its like 10 years old.
I yhink i'vdone3 or 4 opk's aday


----------



## shaerichelle

jo that means they are prob duds or you haven't ovd hon


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well it's late..gonna try to seduce hubby and get some sleep! (not at the same time, i hope)

Gnight crazy chicks xo


----------



## molly85

hmm iv tried different brands i'll talk to thedoc on wednesday ascan was discussed before


----------



## shaerichelle

I would too jo. My midwife wants me to make another appt. I'm not wasting another 400 for them to tell me I'm ok.


----------



## jelliebabie

hello girlies! How are u all? Brandy you are a little minx! Think your libido is outsizing shans! :haha:
Jo, its hard not knowing if u have ovd or not yet. I would still temp though if i was you, after 3hrs sleep record it, i know that if i have ovulated i will see the difference at any time of the day, my temp will be higher than my pre ovulation temps. I suppose everyone is different but my temps are obviously higher once ive ovulated. I would temp anyway jo, im sure the chart will pick up the difference. Are you discussing ttc at the drs on wednesday? Shae babe how are u tonight? I feel awful for you to be in pain, emotionally and physically. Hows the house? Everything unpacked? Did u and senthil test out the jaccuzzi last night then? X


----------



## molly85

Yup Diane and looking at my PMT it's quite scary deffinatly couldn't risk it at work and it causes probs with matt


----------



## jelliebabie

im pretty sure epo helps with pmt but you cant take that due to effects on hormones. I get a little'moody sometimes with pmt but nothing major, but it must be so hard for you if it gives u major mood swings. Are u hoping to fall pregnant really quick then straight back on the pill once baby is born? I think what callie said about exercising would help too, its a huge tool for destressing, 
Makes u feel much better and too tired to fight :haha: would help with the diet too! Im going to join the gym too once ive found a job. Time to start looking again, fed up of being a kept woman lol. I just hate dragging myself out of bed in the morning though, but everyones gotta do it x


----------



## jelliebabie

im tempted to go back on the lighterlife diet. Did it before and lost 5 stone! In less than 5 months. Was going to go back on it after xmas but decided against it after finding this site and deciding to properly ttc! Its fantastic for losing weight quickly, but because its only 500 cals a day my periods stopped and it took a few months for them to come back and i really dont want to interfere with my cycles. Especially if im waiting for my referral


----------



## molly85

Well it has been 1 off days so no way of forcasting when it may happen. I'm rubbish at exercise I'm just not sure it would work


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn :wave: how are u? X


----------



## molly85

You could do 1000 calories instead. but 500 sounds scary


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, got to start off slowly with the exercise and build it up gradually, but it doesnt have to be hours of torture in the gym! Try something u will enjoy, swimming or even brisk walking with molly. How long has it been since u had pmt babe? Where shannon gone? Are u there shae? X


----------



## molly85

i had nothing with B****il my implanon implant startedrunning out then i was bullied into having the injection again so it went away.I've had it the 3 timesi have had spotting for 24 hours or less before hand. I can apparently have EPO but want to talk to the doctor first. I don't want to go back on BC


----------



## jelliebabie

its a meal replacement diet jo, foodpacks that contain all the vits and minerals you need but without loads of calories, you make them into soup or milkshakes. Also allowed one of there bars a day, so i used to have 3 shakes a day and one bar, all under 550 caloried per day lol. Easiest diet ive ever done! If it turns out i wont be able to ttc for whatever reason, im going straight back on it! Im an all or nothing girl. I cant have just one biscuit ive gotta have the whole pack lol. Think thats why the very restrictive diet worked for me x


----------



## molly85

Ok I wrote loads andit dissapered.
I can have EPO but want to discuss with the doctor first.
I had PMT in my teens then nothing when on th injection both times and it returned when i had the implanon after 20 months.
It's been around up to 24 hours before i spot each time so nearly 2 weeks ago 2 weeks before that and 6 weeks before that.
Eww I feel like I've either wet my self or :witch: has arrived but nothing when I goo loo


----------



## shaerichelle

inter on phone and computer are in and out. Ugh. Dh and I are lost. We don't know what to do.. But he needs both for work! So don't do that diet. Girl I lost aweight faster on the south beach it's healthy and I can guide you through it. It's kinda like a detox for your body. Jo for like 6 minths I did aerobics and some yoga for 10 to 20 mins a day and.. I got rid of anger and stress. They have midol for that here.. But it's got caffeine in it.

I will be in and out depending on internet. Sigh.

oh my pee smells weird!


----------



## molly85

My Nets just gone funny Shan.
I'm deffinatly a pill person Shan sorry I just don't have the effort for regular exercise right now


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, that wetness u are describing sounds like you are fertile just now! Pg girls say they feel like that too! So either way it sounds good! Go and bonk matts brains out! Lol. Shae sorry ur internets playing up. What a pain in the ass!
Im off to bed now, got appointment at 11am to get my blood done again! Love u girlies xx


----------



## shaerichelle

HI! I have internet finally! Jo can you not get Midol there?


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane babe. GL tomorrow. I will email you in a bit.!


----------



## molly85

Night Diane, he's beennear the vodca eugh
Shan not that i know of


----------



## mommaof3

so ive taken my pill for naseua and its helped so im on my third pineapple cup lol my bil made me feel bad said i wasnt eating enough


----------



## mommaof3

diane glad things went good at the dr today and wasnt anything serious


----------



## molly85

Hey you stranger you been Mafiaing it up?


----------



## mommaof3

well damn dh decided he needs the computer im so buying a NEW ONE THIS IS BS


----------



## mommaof3

Nope Jo I dont even think I have had the chance to check it today GRRRRRRRRRRR darn man is just lucky he did the dishes and laundry today or id be really madd ill try and bbiab ive missed so much and its driving me crazy or crazier I guess lol


----------



## molly85

Awwwe missed you Nicole


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> so ive taken my pill for naseua and its helped so im on my third pineapple cup lol my bil made me feel bad said i wasnt eating enough



I love love love pineapple and cantaloupe, lately have to have it everyday.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn him Nicole. text me:)


----------



## molly85

okhe has 5minutes


----------



## shaerichelle

Shoot Id give him 3 minutes...


----------



## Shey

hello ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey...


----------



## Shey

how's it goin?


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey. My nether regions feel up to something but they have their own mind how's you?


----------



## Shey

i feel like shit


----------



## molly85

oh noo still not feeling better


----------



## Shey

nope. blah! i just wanna sleep


----------



## shaerichelle

okay girls I am gonna unpack

Just did opk no smiley. was gonna buy cbfm... think its a waste of money.. 

sitting in this house looking around and starting to cry. A baby is definitely missing here. At this rate its never gonna happen.


----------



## molly85

Shush Shan you will have one however it is destined to be.Let yourself settle in it could take awhile enjoy that tub whilst you don't have dirty nappies and sleepless nights or MS to deal with


----------



## shaerichelle

I did enjoy it. last night...

Yah Ill get there..

Night Jo


----------



## Shey

night girls imma go to bed now.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Wow Ness..I just had an image of you all spread out, gazing at yourself with a mirror..all confused lol. :haha: But yeah, you are normal, don't you worry!
> 
> How's everyone else? I can never keep up with all these darn pages!
> 
> I'm in some pain from my dental work..all I can take is tylenol and it's not touching it.but oh well..it's a different kind of pain than the toothache, so I'm happy for that :D

:rofl: ha ha thanks honey

Hope you feel better today with the toothache!! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ladies, hi nessie :wave: the lump thing ive got ness aint hanging out irs just inside the entrance to the vevevevegee. When i lookd in the mirror i expected to just see a hole, so was kinda shockd i had a A lil thing living in it :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

So I caved. Bfn. That's wht I expected. Boo.


----------



## Nessicle

morning Diane!! Morning Rachel (i see you lingering!)

It's confusing the heck outta me Diane - I asked Mark to have a look lol he said it all looks fine, if I lay down and have a look and sorta 'open' just inside the entrance I can see the vaginal wall, Mark said it doesnt feel any different when we have sex and I had a smear last year and all was fine so think I'm just seeing my vaginal walls given that it slants back anyway! 

3dpo for me and feel completely normal, just tired, have felt like I've had a lingering cold for the last month, sore nipples which I always get from ov!xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> So I caved. Bfn. That's wht I expected. Boo.

still very early yet honey don't give up xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hmm, I really don't think it's this month. I'm 99.9% sure I'm out. And this month I AM BOTHERED. dam , why can't it just happen already. I'm not ss anymore either.


----------



## Nessicle

aww honey :hugs: I know what you mean, I feel 99.9% sure that I wont get my :bfp: either so you're not alone, I am keeping all crossed for you though that you get a bfp around the day AF is due xx


----------



## jelliebabie

ness im sure its normal, when i looked at mine i just knew it cudnt be normal'as it is a lump not just the sides if u knw wot i mean! Rach huni :hugs: hw many dpo are u? Im sure its still too early for u babe. 
Fxd xx


----------



## Nixilix

9 dpo. I'm sure I would have had a slight positive if it was...


----------



## molly85

Rach your not out til the :witch: flys in.

I think I'v driedupdown there so if I'v O'dIhave no idea when OPK's are deffinatly lighter.

How is everyone


----------



## Wantabean

i got negative at 9dpo. :hugs:
o my ladies i seen spud today!!! well the start of spud :happydance: apparently everything looks bang on and i am measuring 2 days further than i thought. back in 14 days and will be 7w2 then. cant believe it :dance: :woo: how is every1? start new job tomorrow 2. what a good week xxx


----------



## molly85

Oh fab Kirstie this was the nice safe one right?
Yay for spud


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks kirstie! 

So happy everything is good. Maybe it's a certain sex you can't carry as my sil friend had 8mc then a succesful pg they think it's cause she couldn't carry boys xx 

So glad your beanie is a sticky one. Xx


----------



## molly85

Hungry


----------



## Nessicle

Yay Kirstie!!!! Sooo happy for you I bet you are so relieved that everything is on track! 

Thanks Diane yeah I know what you mean - I think cos i haven't studied down there I was a bit freaked out ha ha! I think it's cos I have a prominant curve where my pelvic bone is over the bone then to the cervix if you know what I mean! 

Jo I drank tons of water this time round and it really helped with my cm!!


----------



## molly85

I'v been quite good ness i usually need a sponge down there lol had some ewcm I think I was just less bothered because of the thyroid andknowing its all out of my control at the moment


----------



## Nessicle

I thought mine had all dried up since ov but just been to the loo and lots of lotiony CM weird!


----------



## molly85

I think I have lost a Kilo so diet looks promising.
Doctors tomorrow somight be able to get ascan to have a ferret about i just hope it would be an ultrasound


----------



## jelliebabie

yayayaay kirstie, so happy for u and ur wee sticky beanie!
Rachel sweetheart, 9dpo is way early! im sure it was brandy might have been nicole that hd no 2nd line 11dpo and the line came up on 12dpo! So plenty of time babe. Im not going to test till 12dpo this time round. Yeah rite! I say that this time lol. I dont wana wait till af is late otherwise if im not pg i still get all the excitement and adrenalin that poas brings. Basically what im saying is, its still way early rach and every possibility u are pg. Good luck xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I wish I could thank you post more than once. I know it's early. Wish it was af day cause then I'd know by tonight. I sooo want to see a second line! I'm tempted to use all the tests today so I can be tempted tomorrow and get annoyed again! Least then I HAVE to wait for af!!


----------



## Nessicle

step away from the hpt's Rachel! 

You can be strong, you're a strong woman you've got this far through ttc and you can go another few days to test :hugs: 

x


----------



## mommaof3

It was me not even the hint of a line at 11dpo then took a test next day and got very faint bfp 

Diane you sound relieved im really glad you kept your appointment

Kirstie YAY FOR SPUD sounding very good for a sticky potato

Ness I think your vajajay is just fine lol 

Shan must be sleeping in to day


----------



## mommaof3

Oh another thing I took my test with fmu and got nothing I think im an evening poaser thats when I got my darker test


----------



## mommaof3

Jo could you tell them you got a faint BFP so maybe they would do an ultrasound


----------



## mommaof3

My ob said he probably wouldnt give me another scan until between 20 and 22 weeks GAH that is a long time off and he is going with my original due date of nov2 so keeping me at 9 weeks and not 7 so WOOOOHOOOO for that anyway lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole. Hows the anytimeoftheday sickness? Hope its not too bad. Yeah jo i agree with nic, a few lil white lies does no harm lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning Ladies


----------



## mommaof3

Diane its about the same I did get some meds from the ob yesterday to help with it but they make me sleepy so can only take them at night or when Dh is home but its better then nothing lol


----------



## mommaof3

morning Shan sorry I didnt text you back last night but I fell asleep as soon as my butt hit the couch


----------



## molly85

Well i did have a weird 1 and they did say they would do a scan in March I have just been patient because of the thyroid.

Eugh something the colour and consistancy of a full tissue when you have a cold has just comeoff my cervix. Fingers crossed its a 28 day cycle and :witch: is coming in toland


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Hmm, I really don't think it's this month. I'm 99.9% sure I'm out. And this month I AM BOTHERED. dam , why can't it just happen already. I'm not ss anymore either.

:hugs: I feel the same way. My hope is gone.


----------



## mommaof3

sounds promising Jo


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole/Brandy/Shan what was your CM like before you got your bfp's?


----------



## mommaof3

I didnt really have much at all but it mainly just felt wet like af was here and is still that way I check alot because of it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel :hugs: Its way to early. Keeping my fingers crossed for you

Kirstie :happydance: Glad all is well

Nicole... I took some new supplements yesterday I swore they were sleeping pills lol

Jo.. hope you can get the scan..

Diane ..how are you doing today..

Me. I am blah and thats about it


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Nicole/Brandy/Shan what was your CM like before you got your bfp's?

creamy lotiony :happydance: and a lot


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Ness I felt wet.. I would run to the loo cause I thought af was coming


----------



## Nessicle

thanks girlies! :flower: 

Have noticed that a lot of women get lotiony or creamy CM the month they get their bfp - i'm only 3dpo so I'm not reading too much in to it, but will be interesting to monitor it :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> morning Shan sorry I didnt text you back last night but I fell asleep as soon as my butt hit the couch

lol.. tired lately?

:flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

sounding good ness, but could be extra cm all month cos of the extra water. Hoping its a 'symptom' for you tho. Hi shan. Im ok, had to get my bloods taken again. Asked hubby to make me some toast and he burnt it so i said i didnt want it so he shouted at me that i shud have made it my fkin self then! What an Arsehole! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> sounding good ness, but could be extra cm all month cos of the extra water. Hoping its a 'symptom' for you tho. Hi shan. Im ok, had to get my bloods taken again. Asked hubby to make me some toast and he burnt it so i said i didnt want it so he shouted at me that i shud have made it my fkin self then! What an Arsehole! :haha:

:rofl: How can you burn toast! Boys:haha:

He is having a pms day or as you all call is pmt? :haha: Ask him he needs any meds for that today?

When do you get your results?


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies I think my dh is afraid of me lol he has really been watching how he says things lately he snapped at me the other day and I busted out crying and told him not to talk to me that way so now when he catches his self getting snappy he looks at me all funny like hes waiting for me to cry or yell or something lol


----------



## molly85

Really slightly yellow snot like CM good? it wasn't EWCM


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> sounding good ness, but could be extra cm all month cos of the extra water. Hoping its a 'symptom' for you tho. Hi shan. Im ok, had to get my bloods taken again. Asked hubby to make me some toast and he burnt it so i said i didnt want it so he shouted at me that i shud have made it my fkin self then! What an Arsehole! :haha:

WTF lol?! That's be something Mark would do just to prove a point that I should've done it myself :haha: 

yeah you're probably right about the extra CM, it's too early to be a pg symptom but a girl can dream hey :rofl: x


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> well ladies I think my dh is afraid of me lol he has really been watching how he says things lately he snapped at me the other day and I busted out crying and told him not to talk to me that way so now when he catches his self getting snappy he looks at me all funny like hes waiting for me to cry or yell or something lol

aww bless him ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Really slightly yellow snot like CM good? it wasn't EWCM

not sure Jo, only ever had that once right before AF was due, but it was a while back, haven't had it since though


----------



## molly85

I had it when i was alot younger i think. CM has only really appeared in the last couple of months i feel like a teenager


----------



## mommaof3

lol its really kinda funny all the hormones and gagging has got him feeling guilty for knocking me up to bad there isnt something I really wanted right now as Im sure I would have no problem getting it but then I would feel bad for takeing advantage of my HORMONES lol


----------



## mommaof3

well Jo I would take it as a good sign that things are trying to get sorted out


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well ladies I think my dh is afraid of me lol he has really been watching how he says things lately he snapped at me the other day and I busted out crying and told him not to talk to me that way so now when he catches his self getting snappy he looks at me all funny like hes waiting for me to cry or yell or something lol

lol... I wish mine would do that on a normal basis.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> lol its really kinda funny all the hormones and gagging has got him feeling guilty for knocking me up to bad there isnt something I really wanted right now as Im sure I would have no problem getting it but then I would feel bad for takeing advantage of my HORMONES lol

Oh I would be asking for gift cards or something! Take advantage while you can..:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lol my dh is very good to me so I cant really complain MUCH but the gift cards sound like a good idea


----------



## jelliebabie

definately take advantage of the hormones nic! Its HIS baby too and u have to suffer all the symptoms, only fair he makes a financial contribution :haha: a surrogate wouldnt carry a baby for free lol. Men really do get it easy dont they? cd8 today. Supposed to be the begining of the SMEP but i aint going begging him! I gave him the oppurtunity to appologise and not drag it out, did he take it? Nope.
I hate arguments but im sick of being the only one that actually makes an effort to put things right, well fcuk it! He can make his own damn dinner tonight, thatll teach him, he will just starve and try n make me feel guilty, but right now, i dont give a shit! Rant over. Jo ive only heard of the 'snot' like cm from people Who already are pregnant so u might get a shock at the scan lol. Shan, they said itll probs be a week till results come back cos of the easter holidays. Dont even know what theyre checking for??? The nurse said ur getting blood cos u think ur 
Enemic right? Im like eh, no, u tell me? So havent a clue. Its not a ttc thing/hormone thing so im not really caring. Everythings so vague with these doctors. Dont even know if shes done my referral yet. She said she needed to find out if she refers us together or seperate and let me know?
well she should have found that out by now, no phonecall. Why should i have to chase things up?? Sorry just realised im obviously in a real pissd off mood lol x


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ill bbiab gotta go get some milk it helps my tummy so its a must have on hand item lol ya all have a good evening or afternoon


----------



## mommaof3

Diane cook your dh a nice dinner just add some laxatives to it lol and you just have yourself some nice unburnt toast then sit back and watch


----------



## molly85

Diane I'm morelikely to have an infection than be pregnant I really am getting nothing on every sort of stick today. I'l putit to the bored to see what they think


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, u are evil! Love it! :haha:
Jojo. Im baffled with all these bodily functions.'never noticed cm before i knew about it and now that i know what pg symptoms are i get loads of different ones every month. Strange. If i read that in early pregnancy pink elephants come out ur ears i swear it would happen to me!


----------



## Nessicle

Diane they're bloody useless these doctors aren't they? I remember going for a blood test to check my thyroid and iron levels (thyroid probs run in the family so have yearly checks) and she was like - so what we testing for?? I'm like you're the one with the screen and all my notes, you tell me!! 

Ok girls so just been to pee again and clumpy EW style cm, not perfect like the stuff you see on the descriptive pictures where it is clear and mega stretchy but lumps of almost clear stretchy CM. 

I'm guessing it's just making it's way down from my cervix after ovulation...?? I've definitely ov'd I'm on CD18 now and got my +opk on CD14 so that's my only explanation??


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Diane cook your dh a nice dinner just add some laxatives to it lol and you just have yourself some nice unburnt toast then sit back and watch

:haha:

Your DH just KNOWS not to say anything!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> definately take advantage of the hormones nic! Its HIS baby too and u have to suffer all the symptoms, only fair he makes a financial contribution :haha: a surrogate wouldnt carry a baby for free lol. Men really do get it easy dont they? cd8 today. Supposed to be the begining of the SMEP but i aint going begging him! I gave him the oppurtunity to appologise and not drag it out, did he take it? Nope.
> I hate arguments but im sick of being the only one that actually makes an effort to put things right, well fcuk it! He can make his own damn dinner tonight, thatll teach him, he will just starve and try n make me feel guilty, but right now, i dont give a shit! Rant over. Jo ive only heard of the 'snot' like cm from people Who already are pregnant so u might get a shock at the scan lol. Shan, they said itll probs be a week till results come back cos of the easter holidays. Dont even know what theyre checking for??? The nurse said ur getting blood cos u think ur
> Enemic right? Im like eh, no, u tell me? So havent a clue. Its not a ttc thing/hormone thing so im not really caring. Everythings so vague with these doctors. Dont even know if shes done my referral yet. She said she needed to find out if she refers us together or seperate and let me know?
> well she should have found that out by now, no phonecall. Why should i have to chase things up?? Sorry just realised im obviously in a real pissd off mood lol x

LOL. I hate boys. sometimes. They rarely act like men... I would make him make his own dinner. Realize how much you do! I am doing that for Senthil with laundry:haha:

Anemia is an easy fix. just pop and iron pill.


----------



## calliebaby

Diane- I bet that the doctor is doing a full blood count. Probably checking for thyroid levels, iron levels and possibly your hormone levels as well.

As for me, my temp dropped quite a bit today which is unusual for me this early on. I think that it may be due to the fact that I was tossing and turning all night and did not manage to get 3 hours of solid sleep before temping. Hopefully it is an implantation dip (one can hope, right?). 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

There was more breaking down at my house today..so dust is everywhere, yet again. I'm so sick of mess and builders all over my house..I just want it to be done!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Chicken tika masala no rice loads oveveg and onion bajiis i think im going to have chicken pakoras forced on me to

Loadsof diet stuff purchased.

Brandy i feel you pain 9months on we are still in a mess


----------



## MrsBB1

Nessicle said:


> Diane they're bloody useless these doctors aren't they? I remember going for a blood test to check my thyroid and iron levels (thyroid probs run in the family so have yearly checks) and she was like - so what we testing for?? I'm like you're the one with the screen and all my notes, you tell me!!
> 
> Ok girls so just been to pee again and clumpy EW style cm, not perfect like the stuff you see on the descriptive pictures where it is clear and mega stretchy but lumps of almost clear stretchy CM.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just making it's way down from my cervix after ovulation...?? I've definitely ov'd I'm on CD18 now and got my +opk on CD14 so that's my only explanation??

Hi Ness, 

Just noticed you're from West Yorkshire as well - I live in Liversedge and work in Leeds next door to what was the International Pool!

I'm having the same trouble as you at the mo at around 6dpo i have lotiony white cm after being dry for a couple of days - very wierd.

Also wierd is strange dreams they're so real, last night I was in a lift which fell fom loads of floors up, I could even feel the pressure of the dropping!

Fingers crossed it's a good sign

Karen
x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mmmm..that food sounds great though! Yum yum.

I'm so tired. I want some hot tea to warm me up and wake me up a lil bit..DH is working so he's up for another 5 or 6 hrs..its only 9 pm!

I sure hope this construction is done soon..they're saying a couple more weeks..but it seems so daunting to me, like it'll be months.


----------



## molly85

its proably not allowed on my diet brandy but anywho..
your housewill be all lovely 4 bubs when its done


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grr I hate strict diets..they're so hard. You go girl!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Whoa, BnB had a glitch there...or it was just my lovely internet connection sucking.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Jo as long as its cooked with good oil no carbs, like breads or rice and if it has veggies the correct ones..

:hi: Brandy... I hope it is done soon. I wouldnt be able to handle it!

Been to the old house picking up. Hired a cleaner she was moving fast so I left. Relaxing for a few before I have to try to do dinner.


----------



## molly85

Shan I think some one shoved potato or flour in but I am other wise good. in fact i only ate half of my main which was packed out with veg because I was full. 
I am rubbish at really strict so do you think when it comesto nuts and seeds 1 of my tiny handfuls would be ok.


----------



## shaerichelle

they say 15 at a time. But I think so far you are doing good just starting :)


----------



## molly85

15 i think is about the size of my hand. I want to take someto workandi have just made a huge tub up of mixed nuts and seeds.
I actually feel a little sick now. I am also risking natural low fat yoghurt so i may throw up andmy treat is 40 calories hot chocy


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay. You can put it in your yogurt. I also used stevia in my yogurt for sweetner lol but you can have vanilla yogurt as long as its the vanilla bean:)


----------



## molly85

Dang I got matt some of them, the ones with extra bacteria. if i don't like it I will swap


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. Just watch what else is in those yoghurts jo. Im pretty sure they have hidden things in them, sugar etc x


----------



## molly85

Yep i know thats why I got yucky natural or i get no breakfast. I'm not keen on veg for breakfast and struggle to eat eggs


----------



## Shey

hey ladies im here at school wanting to sleep


----------



## molly85

Best place for sleep shey


----------



## Nixilix

I'm off to bed girls expecting a temp drop tomorrow. On a plus side I today ordered a bbt and get 20 preg tests too for A grand total for both of £6.99! This one measures .2 of degree so should see a very more accurate temperature. Excited for that!


----------



## molly85

Night Rachael


----------



## shaerichelle

Is this a near positive opk?

I am having twinges galore again....
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0129.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaerichelle

Sleep I understand that.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie! Really hoping it is an implantation dip babe! The longer u sleep the lower the temp supposed to be, so if u have lack of sleep that usually aint why you have a dip so it could be a great sign!
Hope u have a lovely high temp tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Callie I hope its ID too.

Sorry was gonna post that earlier.. For two days now.. I have been barely awake. Ugh


----------



## molly85

Aww shan newhouses can be tiring untill your used to all the smells,lay out and sounds


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I think its all the rain eeek


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, ovulation could be on the way. Just keep up the opks and the :sex: you never know. You could still be in the running for a 2010 :baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

Does it look almost positive? Ugh I have no clue. 

I doubt 2010 is when its gonna happen. Matter of fact my hope is nothing.


----------



## molly85

yay treat time hot choccy. my tummy feels weird like im being kick gah the ultimate SS


----------



## jelliebabie

it looks a couple shades away from it shan. Hows ur fibro babe? U not enjoying the new house then? Wanna swap? I dont mind the rain. Do u fancy a little snow? Lol x
Jo, alive meat is not on the list u gotta kill it 1st so it doesnt kick u like that! :haha: x


----------



## molly85

lol the chicken wascooked i am being neurotic becausethese sharp stabby pains are in my top tyre soo it would b a huge bubby like6 mnths gonea nobump. ahhhhhh totally crazy today


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> it looks a couple shades away from it shan. Hows ur fibro babe? U not enjoying the new house then? Wanna swap? I dont mind the rain. Do u fancy a little snow? Lol x
> Jo, alive meat is not on the list u gotta kill it 1st so it doesnt kick u like that! :haha: x


well I hope it gets darker I'll do another tonight. Fibro isn't bad. Just exhausted and blah. Come over and enjpy the rain with me! House is ok. Kitchens unpacked lol

going to old house to rest of crap right now for date night.


----------



## molly85

Shan nearly positive OPK thats fab


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, how old are u babe? Youve not been complaining of dizzy spells lately? Thats good! Good luck at the doctors tomorrow! Shannon, is the old house close to your new one? Hopefully you can hand the keys back soon and close that chapter of ur life, onwards and upwards for u :hugs:
Ok girls am off to bed. Fell asleep on the couch there. So its an early night for me am totally shattered, must be the 50mls of blood theyve taken from me, im drained :haha: luv u girlies, take care, speak soon :hugs:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

24 and I feel 104 sorry I am being whiney tonight. it was a migraineDiane though it still comes and goes.

Hope your Ok Diane and SHan


----------



## shaerichelle

good night girls sorry I missed ya

it's about 15 mins one eay not to bad

jo I pray it's almost pos. I'm having enough twinges hope ur migraine gets better


----------



## molly85

I have a headachenowbut i didn't have a migraine earlier


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry fast read. I was getting headaches a lot. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Awww there a pain I am hoping this isn't another migraine if so i'll ask doctor for the medication i get free prescriptions so yay


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they are ...hate it


----------



## molly85

where has everyone gone tonight I thinkwe both need sleep


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls xx

Im 10dpo today and temp dropped. If af comes any earlier than Sunday that makes my cycles less than 26 days and doubt that's good news. So Why would my temp drop 4days prior to af? It's not gone below cover, no sopotting so doubt it's implantation.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach, you don't need spotting with implantation! I never had it. :D


----------



## Nessicle

MrsBB1 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Diane they're bloody useless these doctors aren't they? I remember going for a blood test to check my thyroid and iron levels (thyroid probs run in the family so have yearly checks) and she was like - so what we testing for?? I'm like you're the one with the screen and all my notes, you tell me!!
> 
> Ok girls so just been to pee again and clumpy EW style cm, not perfect like the stuff you see on the descriptive pictures where it is clear and mega stretchy but lumps of almost clear stretchy CM.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just making it's way down from my cervix after ovulation...?? I've definitely ov'd I'm on CD18 now and got my +opk on CD14 so that's my only explanation??
> 
> Hi Ness,
> 
> Just noticed you're from West Yorkshire as well - I live in Liversedge and work in Leeds next door to what was the International Pool!
> 
> I'm having the same trouble as you at the mo at around 6dpo i have lotiony white cm after being dry for a couple of days - very wierd.
> 
> Also wierd is strange dreams they're so real, last night I was in a lift which fell fom loads of floors up, I could even feel the pressure of the dropping!
> 
> Fingers crossed it's a good sign
> 
> Karen
> xClick to expand...

Morning all!! How is everyone? Sorry I wasnt on last night - I had some market research course thing to do so didnt get back til 10.30pm! 

Hi Karen! oh really?? I work at Bond Court in Leeds! Live in Crossgates! I got my kittens from a couple over in Liversedge! :wave: 

Small world hey?! 

Well 4dpo for me and feel completely and utter normal, no symptoms, nothing, zilch....CM nada now so guessing it was just making it's way down from the cervix so defo good to now it was there! 

Only thing out of the ordinary for me is that my nipples are usually sore right to 7dpo or so but they're not sore any more so that's slightly strange but other than that, I reckon there's no chance for me this cycle! 

You know ttc or wondering if there is a baby doesnt even cross my mind during the day anymore, unless I'm on here of course!


----------



## giggles.

I'll join you all on here :hug:


----------



## Nixilix

I wish ttc didn't occupy my mind! Temp didn't drop below the coverline so think af may just come early. so february I got af on my bday, then got it a few days before mothers day in march, and now probably get it at easter! 

Well with my bbt I get 20 preg tests. How many will be left when af comes?!? Haha


----------



## Nixilix

Hi giggles


----------



## Nessicle

Hi giggles.!! Welcome!

Rachel - aww babe please don't count yourself out yet! The only reason it's stopped occupying my mind 24/7 is cos I don't think it will happen not because I feel confidant hun :hugs: 

I was saying to Mark last night that I was pissed off that someone I went to school with who is out partying, doing drugs and drinking while pregnant deserves to have a baby but I can't? She's 5 months pregnant with her second now, never been on bcp, she had 5 abortions when we were in school (basically using abortion as contraception), slept around loads, and fell pregnant straight away with this second baby, she has a house given to her by the council and is on benefits. 

It sucks ass. 

Mark was calling me bitter which upset me cos he didnt understand why - of course I'm bitter!! Why does she deserve to be a mum and I don't??


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ness :hugs: of course u deserve to be a mum! Its her who doesnt, and its things like that that make us doubt it when people say 'god will give u a baby when the times right' if that IS the case, maybe we should all go out and get out our faces :cry: its gonna happen ness for u. Just hope her kids come to no harm, but if u are concerned about her kids i would report her to social services. If she continues to take drugs they can put an order on her so she cant do it and harm the Unborn baby.
Rach, of course a dip so early can be implantation! See what ur temp says tomorrow! Fxd for u babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Diane I know you're right! It just seem so unfair that good people like us have to wait! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks diane. I weed so quick this mornin so I couldn't be tempted.

Ness, it's frustrating isn't it?


----------



## Nessicle

totally Rach - I know exactly where you're coming from and know all the other girls do too :hugs:

having some mild cramping today, can just about feel little waves, and have backache quite low down, probs just post ov cramping!


----------



## jelliebabie

how long is your luteal phase normally rach? Remember that ov day mite change but luteal phase length rarely does! So dont panic, i think ur chart may go triphasic tomorrow :wohoo: and nessie, 
Having no symptoms can be a good thing! Think of all the symptoms u have had every other month!
Lots of girls say they just thought they where totally out the month they got their bfp! Im very hopeful for u both xx


----------



## Nessicle

I was just thinking about that Diane that those who have got bfp's said they had more "symptoms" the month they weren't preggers! 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

It's usually 14 days which is promising. Got af cramps today. 

How are you diane?? Heard from the doctors yet?


----------



## jelliebabie

im getting so excited now rach! :happydance: :wohoo: cramping, temp did, 10dpo, thats sounds so like implantation! I just know that at least one of u, u n ness are gonna produce another bfp for the team! Hopefully both tho!
My dr still hasnt got back to me. I will chase them up next week when i chase up my blood results xx


----------



## Nixilix

Don't get excited!!!!! Haha! Right just went loo, checked for af. Not there. Cm on underwear and not lots but quite a bit considering it's only midday. Checked cp and defo no sign of af yet and was lotiony on finger but cp high but hard too.

Doesn't the dip have to go below cover line. I'm trying to compare to last months chart an they are different but last month I did have a dip!! 

Man this is sooo confusing. I'm trying to forget now until Sunday. My last cycle was 26 days and the one before 27 so possibly may have to wait I'll Monday for af. My pains are on the side where my remaining ovary is x

hope the note from the doctors comes soon. I work 1hr awayy now and was sure I left my iron on. Had to get my mum to get keys and go check!! I had turned it off!!


----------



## Nessicle

Rachel it's sounding soo good for you honey I know you're counting yourself out but like Diane said your symptoms are sounding awesome!! 

I wouldnt count on me any time soon Diane :haha: 

I'm convinced I haven't conceived!


----------



## Nixilix

Right missy, if ive gotta have pma then you hve too!!

My boobies hurt on the outside but thts where they always hurt. Nipples don't hurt unless if I try to pull them off!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Rach you are sounding promising for that bfp. My outside hurt so bad when I was preggo.. eventually it went to my nips around 14dpo. I had porn star nipple hard on :haha: for days!

Good Morning Ness :hugs: You sound like you have great symptoms, which are no symptoms.


:hi: Diane. How are you?

AFM My chart is flat temps for 6 days. I am out of my mind. My opk last night was lighter...


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Right missy, if ive gotta have pma then you hve too!!
> 
> My boobies hurt on the outside but thts where they always hurt. Nipples don't hurt unless if I try to pull them off!!

:rofl: touche lady, touche!! 

OK I have some PMA back, my lower back hurts like hell and I've just cried my eyes out at work watching One Born Every Minute on my lunch hour :haha: 

Just had a sensation like AF blood was coming out and feel a bit itchy down there!


----------



## Nixilix

Back pain is good sign!! Our cycles are
falling out of sync now cause mine are a few days shorter. Boo..


----------



## Nixilix

I wanted to cry cause it's the last in the series!! Hopefully we can all be in the next series. Althogh I don't think I could let cameras in!!


----------



## mommaof3

morning ladies Ness I did that thought I had a yeast infection starting I think it was the week after my bfp and still kinda have the little itch every now and then 

Rach got my fingers crossed the dip in your temp was implantation I didnt spot either this is my 4th and only had spotting with one 


Shan could you have Od while moveing and just didnt notice 

Diane how's dh did he have laxatives for dinner lol


----------



## Nessicle

Shan maybe that is a good sign - I'm too scared to read in to it though aargh this 2ww drives me up the wall! (technically in the 1ww now wohoo!)


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Back pain is good sign!! Our cycles are
> falling out of sync now cause mine are a few days shorter. Boo..

I know I noticed we were getting out of sync! I'm 27 days and you're 26 aren't you? Although my ticker says AF is due 9 April it's due 8 April so less time to wait :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> morning ladies Ness I did that thought I had a yeast infection starting I think it was the week after my bfp and still kinda have the little itch every now and then
> 
> Rach got my fingers crossed the dip in your temp was implantation I didnt spot either this is my 4th and only had spotting with one
> 
> 
> Shan could you have Od while moveing and just didnt notice
> 
> Diane how's dh did he have laxatives for dinner lol

I have pain in my left ovary today which is weird cos I ov'd from my right ovary. I keep needing to poop though and as it's all so close near the rectum etc maybe that's why I'm feeling it over there! 

Rachel - I know did you see that poor woman with the forceps delivery OMG I crapped myself with that :shock:


----------



## Nixilix

U girlies keep my hopes up... Thank you. Another symptom for you all... I'm sooooo tired. I was asleep by 11 which is good for me!! Spose will just have to wait for tomorrows temp, that may hold the answer to all the confusion xx


----------



## mommaof3

wooohoo Ness 1 week wait and I think the only way that it can be a symptom is from the excess cm probably why I didnt get like that till after bfp as I have very little I think that staying wet lol makes you itch I could be wrong though


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you're most likely right! I do think the CM can contribute to it! 

Keep having itchy twinges down there! 

sorry just miscalculated lol I'm not in 1ww til Friday lol :wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

well your closer to one week wait then 2 lol


----------



## shaerichelle

:nope: nicole :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

what's wrong Shan??? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im on cd 70 and no hope in sight.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only read a few pages back..I'm lazy lol.

But just wanted to say, Rach, ID's def don't have to go below coverline..mine never came close to it. Also my temps weren't really *that* high either..they were just kinda steady.

Nessie, I was also totally convinced it wasn't my month..would've bet lots of money on it. Remember I only tested so that I could get drunk cuz I was in such a crappy mood, felt like I was def out lol. 

Shan :hugs: Maybe you already ov'd??

AFM, builders are here, and I just got home from the dentist again. Had another filling. All done there for a while, thank goodness. I'm so so so tired.


----------



## mommaof3

:hugs: Shan when are you expecting the proveria not even sure thats what its called but the meds that will help start your period


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont think she sent it :cry:

And nope I didnt ov. my cm is next to nothing again. I cant even motivate to do anything I just dont care anymore.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can't you buy it online? I know people get eeeverything online. Not sure of the process though.


----------



## Nessicle

awww Shan :cry: xxxx can you chase up the provera? I don't think all this extra stress and worry is helping you so someone has to do something and soon cos you will only end up more worried and stressed and that will delay ov/AF even more xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

its a prescription.

I know I dont know what to do. 

Ugh DH wants me at the other place and is pissed Im not there. I am tired.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Only read a few pages back..I'm lazy lol.
> 
> But just wanted to say, Rach, ID's def don't have to go below coverline..mine never came close to it. Also my temps weren't really *that* high either..they were just kinda steady.
> 
> Nessie, I was also totally convinced it wasn't my month..would've bet lots of money on it. Remember I only tested so that I could get drunk cuz I was in such a crappy mood, felt like I was def out lol.

really?? i didnt know that brandy! I just want this 1ww to be over with now! On the plus side, we break up for easter tomorrow, and not back in the office til Tuesday then only 2 days til AF is due so it will pass a bit of time and I have quite a few plans over the weekend :thumbup:

Aww you poor thing toothache is awful and fillings ugh, they are painful once the anaesthetic wears off!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Maybe see a different doc, until you find one that will give you the Provera to jumpstart you. I see no reason they wouldn't do it, once you explained what was going on.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, all the numbness is gone. Took too paracetamol and will prob lay down now. Poor DH is so bored, and I'm always laying down!


----------



## shaerichelle

I love you girls, but I cant get on here anymore. there is no point. I am not even ttc anymore. Its like a joke. I never thought that I would have this much issue ttc, especially with really no help.

Love to you all.. :dust:

Ness.. Good Luck on getting that bfp!
Rach.. Good Luck to you as well.
Jo.. Hope you have luck at the docs.
Diane babe:hugs: email me.
Nicole.. We can talk through text
Brandy.. Good Luck with your next scan.:hugs
Kirstie.. hope that beanie snuggles right in..

as always here is my email [email protected]


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Maybe see a different doc, until you find one that will give you the Provera to jumpstart you. I see no reason they wouldn't do it, once you explained what was going on.

 I have seen two midwifes and two docs and accupuncturist to get pregnant and no one has helped. I am tired of asking. :cry:

Good Luck darling :hugs


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon :cry:
Dont go, u feel low just now, and i totally understand ur frustration, but you are only a few pills away from a bfp. Cant u order online? There is a store im sure in u.s? Type into google buy provera online? I will check just now too. Im sure if u have provera to start af then take chlomid, ur
Gonna get bfpd. Dont u have a regular dr? Why wont anyone help? :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Shan darling I wish there was something I could say or do to make you feel better - I think maybe you just need a week or so away from bandb, we totally understand that after everything you've been through, just don't leave us for longer than that as it's not the same without you xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Shan :( I'm with ness. Maybe take a few days off but no more xx I really hope there are answers out therefor you xx


----------



## mommaof3

SHannon please read this 

New Zealand Supplier 
PROVERA (MEDROXYPROGESTERONE) 10MG GENERIC $43.99 USD - 90 TABLET(S)$78.99 USD - 180 TABLET(S) 

North Indian Pharmacy 
PROVERA (MEDROXYPROGESTERONE) 10MG GENERIC $43.99 USD - 90 TABLET(S) + 10 FREE!$78.99 USD - 180 TABLET(S) + 20 FREE! 



1. You have a prescription. 
If you have an existing prescription then you will be asked to send this to us after your escrow so we can send a copy to the pharmacy. 

2. You do not have a prescription

If you do not have an original prescription then you will be given the opportunity to work with a licensed physician who will provide an online medical consultation. Your medical information provided at the time of registration will be verified and your medical needs evaluated to determine by the physician if treatment is appropriate. After the physician approves your order, a prescription will be issued and will be sent off to our partner pharmacies for fulfillment. Providing all the information you supplied during registration is accurate, your medication will be shipped without delay. If the physician has any further questions for you before approving your order, we will contact you directly to resolve the issues. 
Online consultations are a new concept in health care that utilizes the Internet to improve patient access to physician care. The patient does not receive a traditional physical exam by the physician, but rather completes an online questionnaire and communicates with the physician using our secure online communication tool or alternatively, by phone. Although online consultations will never take the place of traditional medicine, they do provide a means for patients to receive treatment for a limited number of conditions that in certain circumstances may not require a physical exam. 
It is important to note that your privacy and security is our primary concern. All information is protected by Secure SSL Technology and we will only discuss a person's information or history with that person. No one will be able to obtain unauthorized access to your information; we take this very seriously and keep our clients information secure and confidential.


----------



## Nessicle

seriously girls you need to read this - I'm being attacked on the thread for sticking up for women who don't allow their husbands to watch porn...

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/300948-porn-women.html


----------



## calliebaby

Shan left already? She forgot to say goodbye to me.:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

coming over ness x


----------



## Nixilix

I can't get on he page my iPhone slow!! What's happeneing!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone. How are you all doing? 
My temp dipped yesterday and rose today the highest it has been this cycle.If it keeps this way I will have gone triphasic.:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Jo!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks diane! Good point about screwing other women too!!x


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo go callie! U must be so excited, hope this is it for u babe!
Ness, what are those woman all about! Cheeky bitches! Lol x


----------



## molly85

hi callie i have created a south beechfriendly cooked breakfast yay.

been doctor he has prescribed a a low dose antidepressant for my pms and to go backin 4 weeks for that to be reviewed and if i still haven't ovulated yay!


----------



## molly85

Goooo callies temps yay


----------



## mommaof3

Jo YAY hope the meds help 

Callie woohooo cant wait for you to test its looking really really good for you getting excited for you to poas so HURRY UP ALREADY


----------



## calliebaby

I am staying strong on the whole poas thing. I know how my temps look when af is near. If my temps are still high by Friday, I may test. Usually by 12dpo my temps really drop.


----------



## calliebaby

I am glad that your doctor is being helpful Jo. Is he going to prescribe you something to get your period if it hasn't shown in 4 weeks?


----------



## mommaof3

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo go callie! U must be so excited, hope this is it for u babe!
> Ness, what are those woman all about! Cheeky bitches! Lol x

well i put my 2 cents in if my dh is acting like a selfish child then Im gonna treat him like a child damn crazy ass woman cant tell me that everytime her and dh have a argument they sit down and discuss it like adults sounds to me like her dh gets his damn way and she sits back and lets him jmo


----------



## molly85

LOL ladies i am not venturing over i'll get booted off. 

Callie I'm not entirley sure It's the ovulation i am more concerned over as that is the essential bit rather than the AF but will see what he has in mind. 
2 KGs so far = 4.4lbs yay


----------



## calliebaby

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## calliebaby

Good job on the weight loss Jo!!!:happydance:
I guess as far as af is concerned, it is helpful to have a period to remind your body what it is supposed to be doing.
Was your doctor concerned with how long you have gone without a period?


----------



## mommaof3

well I seem to be a bit hormonal and bitchy lol or maybe thats just an excuse for being very opinionated some days


----------



## molly85

They aren't worried because of the Depo but it will all sort out I never had any preconceptions i would get PG the moment we hoped into bed. OH considers us NTNP because we have no confirmation I "work", he really wants kids so is protecting his own feelings i think


----------



## calliebaby

I read only a little bit of that other thread. It was getting a little heated wasn't it?


----------



## calliebaby

So how does your doctor want you to prove that you have ovulated?


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to go. I will be back in a few hours. I have to get some actual work done. :haha:
Talk to you later. If any of you hear from Shanon, tell her "hi" for me.


----------



## molly85

I am opk'ing so i think he is taking my word for it. He's not my regular GP but he's good, he got me my allergy appointment. 
why is updating your ticker such a bloody pain


----------



## molly85

I'llmailher in a bit Callie


----------



## mommaof3

yeah callie it was I should have just walked away lol it just seemed to me that everyone was intitled to there own opinion as long as it went along with hers 

Jo im sure you work just fine once things get sorted out with your thyroid and mother nature gets kick started again


----------



## molly85

lolto you 2 must walk dog and i want to photo my garden?????


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna go watch my daily dose of Toy Story lol


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girlies!! How are we all. Good news on the temps callie!!! 

Well i tested when i got home ONLY because my bbt came and had 20 free preg tests. obviously :bfn: but whatever trevor!!

Wonder what tomorrows temp will bring!


----------



## molly85

Hey Loren


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies. What's new?

I've been so busy today..I can't keep up, as usual lol.

Went to the dentist again..got another filling. I hope I'm done now.


----------



## molly85

Yeoch Brandy.

Still dieting day 3. Shannon said she was leaving so have mailed her.
I have been to the doctor about evil PMT and lack of ovulation. Citalapram 10mg for 4 weeks for the PMT and we will review ovulation in 4 weeks to


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Leaving??? How did I miss that :( Maybe she just needs a break from all things ttc. I hope she comes back soon though.

Good girl, still dieting. The beginning is always the hardest..you're doing great! I am def not dieting, cuz I've eaten myself silly today. We just had.......actually I won't do that to you lol. I'll spare you :D


----------



## molly85

It's ok I made a cooked breakfastwith every thing that was ok and have roasted a plane seasoned chicken. I walked past all the goodies in the supermarket and am ignoring my easter eggs


----------



## shaerichelle

So I was getting emails from this thread and read I missed Callie. Durn it I knew I was missing someone!

Callie:hugs: I hope you get a bfp! :dust:

COngrats Jo on the weight loss. I will be on tonight to update the weight loss thread if I have minute.


----------



## Nixilix

hey jo! good news from the doctor, least they are ready to help  

Randy Brandy how are you :) Dentist again? its free here if you are pregnant!


----------



## molly85

Yay I was just telling Brandy you had abandoned us. I don't think i have quite got the hang of this diet Shan I have had tasty food that can't be right


----------



## molly85

Yep racheal stack up the work needed until your PG


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No leaving allowed, Shan! We're more than just your ttc group, we're your friends..through thick and thin. :hugs:

Hi Rach! I'm still feeling randy, although the jaw is sore from dental work lol. It's DEF not free here, pregnant or not. Hrmph.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies
turns out i had the flu this whole time. but am starting to feel better, now that i had puked shit out of my system lastnight.


----------



## Nixilix

My teeth will probably fall out before i get my bfp!! ooops, pma disappeared for a split second, now its back!


----------



## Nixilix

sorry you were poorly shey, hope you are better soon!


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo go callie! U must be so excited, hope this is it for u babe!
> Ness, what are those woman all about! Cheeky bitches! Lol x

I know!!!!! Seriously it's ridiculous!!! I'm just about to go on and find out what else has been said but I'm not posting any more on that thread I don't wanna get kicked off bandb x


----------



## Nixilix

ness, you been causing more trouble!! haha. im going on it now too haha


----------



## Nixilix

my god i say haha a lot. i dont like lol!


----------



## molly85

Eugh better out than in Shey.

Theoretically I ovulate in the next 3 days or i won't at all if i maintain the 6 week cycle


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I like lol...obviously!

Shey, sorry you've been sick..hope that was the worst and you're on your way to health :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Rachel it's a nightmare, i make a comment that she didnt agree with and every one gangs up on you lol! 

How is everyone else tonight? 

Callie just been reading through that your chart is triphasic?! How exciting!!!! FX for you babe!! 

I've been for a swim tonight, really pushed myself hope a potential beanie will be ok!! 

As for symptoms, apart from a sharp twinge in my left boob and aching ovaries after swimming nothing lol! Had some more lotiony CM this afternoon too!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ive been wanting to get back to gym..it's been like 3 weeks since I've been!


----------



## molly85

Ness i'm avoiding it what did you say?


----------



## Loren

helo my wonderful ladies i cant read bk fnes aloud of crap!i did get a sneek at shan sed she was goin!?!? is she stil on? if u r, dont go shan wer allhere 4 u huni, ino i'm not on much but i am here 4 u huni.hope ur ok!!!! hows every1 else?xxx CD3 n am literally not bleeding!yay.erm do u think i cud dothe smep without usen opks just folow the rules ofi t til just before AF is due?i'lljust have a goosey gander at my CM insted.o and i feel so sly on my dog i'm having to starve her its so upseting!shes hungry but wen ever we feed her literaly seconds after shes cum away from the bowl she throws up!start last nyt wilst she hadan empty stumak so ino shes not well bless wish she could tel me whats up.she has to go soon to shes absoloutly disobeying me and oh she growldand went 4 oh lastnyt and then mebut in minutes she was bak to her lvly self i cant have a dog around family members like that.and shes randomly scratced the paint from the wall and ripd 1 of her toys to shreds!shesbeen fine all week but has..........


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What's this thread everyones on about?!


----------



## jelliebabie

loren babe, where did u get mia from? Is she turning viscious? Who had her before? Nicole, loved ur post on the porn thread, very well said. We all know that men can behave like children and its our 
Motherly instinct that kicks in and we have to tell them off! Lol, or haha for Rachels benifit lol. Shan, i will not allow u to be absent from here, as brandy very sweetly said we are your friends through thick and thin :hugs: ness, u are just a lil trouble maker :rofl: Jo, glad ur dr has gave u anti-evil pills :haha: callie, rach n ness bring on those bfps girlies!
Loren, do the smep till u have fertile cm then bd everyday for 3 days miss one and another last shot at goal :thumbup: brandy, is that 3 trips to the dentist now?
Geeze i dont envy that! X


----------



## Nixilix

i shouted at the nasty lady ness :) no one picks on my future bump buddy LOL or ROFL hahahahaha


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy its woman and porn. how woman shouldnt stop men from watchin it or something x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I know!! 

She's posted again that her original post was about communication - I genuinely think she doesnt realise how badly her first post came across, it wasnt about communication it was criticising women for telling their OH's they couldnt watch porn, if she was using that as an example she should have said. Also she goes on about respecting everyones opinions and wanting to have a discussion about it but have you noticed she only ever thanked people who posted in agreement with her?

I never got thanks for my opinion! 

Nicole your post was spot on!! 

Brandy I posted the link further back, if you look on the General Lounge Area the thread is in there!

OK girls just tried to poop and can't bloody get it out! grrr!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> i shouted at the nasty lady ness :) no one picks on my future bump buddy LOL or ROFL hahahahaha

:happydance::happydance:

aww bless you!! ha ha xx


----------



## Nixilix

i lied, i didnt read the whole thread.. i got bored with her trying to get her point over that she wasn't talking about porn?? Sorry love, i must have read the title wrong...


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: so true Rachel!!! 

If it's not about porn and that's an example then why just go on about porn!! And like I was saying in my previous posts - I don't let other people's relationships bother me so much lol then she posts that she's been physically abused etc and by me not being bothered I would be turning a blind eye to domestic violence and shit - eh?!! Since when was it about that?! 

Thank you for sticking up for me I liked it :thumbup: x


----------



## Nixilix

well im starving so eating tortilla chips and cheese and chive dip. then bed!


----------



## Loren

OHs mums friend!shes been so good it gets to a week of her being ere then next minute shes shtn everywer scratchn the wall barkngrowln goin 4 us and today shes bk to bein the perfect dog!wat the fook!except thrownup on my beige carpet! Which isnt her fault but stil eeeuuwww!okey doke thanx di al do that xxx


----------



## molly85

Crikey Ness thats all very confussing. 
Woman obviously needs helpof some sort this website probably isn't the place tho


----------



## Nessicle

lol jo you crack me up :haha:

Hi loren!!! :wave: forgot to say hi earlier!xx


----------



## molly85

Jeez iwander if I'd makemoremoney as a comedien?


----------



## Nixilix

right, i feel sick, not a symptom just too much food. gonna sleep with 400 duvets on, temp might go back up :)


----------



## calliebaby

Rachel, our charts are pretty similar. Maybe your will shoot up in the morning like mine did today:happydance:
I was starting to worry last night that af was trying to make an early appearance. I had really bad af type cramps. Not here so much today and temp is way high.
Good luck with your morning temp:thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> OK girls just tried to poop and can't bloody get it out! grrr!!

I thought you were not going to ss this 2ww:haha: Just kidding.:haha:


----------



## molly85

nuts and seed mix yummy,i feel like a hampster


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahhahaha rachel! U could just use a hot water bottle? Or ask shey to pass on the flu to you? Joking babe, ur temps gonna sky it 2mro! Bring on the triphasic chart honey! Gonna have to pop over to that thread im in the mood for a fight lol. X


----------



## molly85

im wotching new moon and i am a hypocrit taylor lautner can father my babies


----------



## calliebaby

Is he even of legal age?:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, seeds and nuts, ooooh yummy :haha: if youre a budgie! :rofl: i have alot of admiration for you babe! Have u ever done slimmingworld diet? Its amazing, you can eat loads n loads of yummy foods and still lose loads of weight x


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Diane.


----------



## molly85

the charector nope but man that body i asked matt to loose the 4 pack and develope a 6 pack


----------



## molly85

tweet tweet


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> the charector nope but man that body i asked matt to loose the 4 pack and develope a 6 pack

At least he doesn't have a keg!!!:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

FF only gave me 48 points today for early pregnancy signs.:shrug:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren!


----------



## molly85

I can't get FF to work anything for me.

I shouldhave thought of keg or barrel they are more realisitic


----------



## calliebaby

I have the VIP membership with ff, so it does more stuff (probably necessary stuff).


----------



## Loren

iyaaaa ness :) xxxx just red bak haha diane i hope tha hint hint for this cycle cums true or am gna murder mother nature haha!!!and i wud have quite hapily thrown my :witch: over to shan!(from reading shans post to me) o god i am tired!xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Fingers crossed for you Loren!!!:hugs:


----------



## Loren

iyaaaa ness :) xxxx just red bak haha diane i hope tha hint hint for this cycle cums true or am gna murder mother nature haha!!!and i wud have quite hapily thrown my :witch: over to shan!(from reading shans post to me) o god i am tired!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie :wave: little miss triphasic :haha:


----------



## molly85

loren u repeating yourself girl


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Diane!!! Well, not quite triphasic yet, but if my temps stay up it will be:happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren babe, it might be because she is trying to settle in still, dogs can take a bit of time and untill then they may display bad behaviour but just due to the stress. Why did ur mums friend give her away? Was there a behavioural reason for it? X


----------



## jelliebabie

im cheering on your temps callie babe :happydance:


----------



## molly85

all my fingers arecrossed for u cal


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you Diane and Jo. I am not due until Easter, so we shall see.....
If I don't have a temp dip by friday (I usually drop around 12dpo when af is on her way), I may be testing.


----------



## Loren

true its justfor 7 hole days shes been marvelous then past 2days shes been devil dog!!we havent fed he properly since last nyt with he vomiting last nyt and bringng her breakfast straigt back up this morning and it might sound crazy but she lux skinny!he gave usanexcuse of he cudnt have her coz he was moving!idont bleev that 4 1 secnd nw!plus he gave her to us rather skinny for her breed!wewer going to put her in the kennels till we wer in the house but they want £12.50 A DAY! And we needed them to have her from friday till 5th may so we can get everything out and blitz theflat top to bottom but no chance ampaying nearly 400 or just over!she only costs us £4 a week!daylight robery! Haha sorry jo my fone was saying error so i kept pressing post didnt realise they wer actuallyposting!xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Cooked white rice is good for upset stomach in dogs. Just mix a bit in with the dog's food. It helps cut the acidity in the stomach. We do it for our dog when she has diarrhea.


----------



## molly85

and cooked chicken. the scratching maybe because she doesn'twant to poop on the carpet


----------



## calliebaby

I actually can't give my dog chicken. She has a sensitivity to it...even in her dog food or treats, there can be no chicken in it.


----------



## calliebaby

So Diane, you getting ready to gear up for ovulation?:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Ohh no Callie my parents dogs have weird secitivites to food. Molly nothing damages her she ate anddigested an ear plugthe other day we only found out when it came out


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Ohh no Callie my parents dogs have weird secitivites to food. Molly nothing damages her she ate anddigested an ear plugthe other day we only found out when it came out

:sick: :haha:


----------



## molly85

it was matts,it was used and he hates tocleanhis ears eugh.

She also used to eat tissues, the sort you chuck at the bin after baby dancing


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls.

Callie your chart is beautiful.


----------



## molly85

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao jo! @ the bding tissue comment! Ur so funny! My dog used to do that too! Lol. And callie tomorrow is cd10 already! Only another 8 days till ov. Need to start getting the moyldies out! Not had :sex:
Since ovulation last month! :blush:


----------



## jelliebabie

shanny baby :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Diane you make me look good we only :sex: when we are off soo maybe twice every other week


----------



## shaerichelle

DH and I havent bd since Monday and probably wont til friday. Hes to busy.

Diane :hugs:

I have a jacuzzi bath ready for me while DH is playing foosball with his buddies lol


----------



## molly85

you have another toilet right Shan?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes we have 2.5 baths lol good thing cause the toilet is next to the shower and tub :haha:


----------



## molly85

good


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, glad my :sex: habits make u look good. I think only a nun could make mines look good! :haha: ooh jaccuzzi sounds fab shan. With a good magazine and a :wine: my idea of bliss! My Internet allowance is running out so i may get kicked off here soon! :cry: if i do, well i will miss you guys, :wave: lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill bbiab I need to shower and bathe.

Before I go I Want to say I am stopping taking one of my supplements. My doc that does my bowen therapy said its probably delaying my cycle. He also said that I should not take vitex, epo and black cohosh.. those can work for some people and some people they dont and dont take the chance... He also told me that umm. I have adrenals of an athletic person and they are working in overdrive in the am and then they pitter out to more even in the afternoon, so I am going to start running ..

And the bowen therapy is helping and my fibro is responding. He said everytime I have burning fibro he said my neurotransmitters and flaring and causing the pain. So one medicine that helped me a while back I am going to take again. Its called Sam-e. Its a natural antidepressant.. and it helps neurotransmitters..

Oh the one supplement I am getting off of senthil told me its not doing anything to delay whats going on :haha: right. He told me today yup thats your problem ...:growlmad: :guns:


----------



## shaerichelle

damn it diane tell them you want more internet allowance... 

I am going to get some wine.

Boys!


----------



## molly85

That sounds like progress Shan i think it's going to beslow but we will get PG together


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes real slow. Have you ever had a dark opk then lighter the same day and next day darker than the first?


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies!


----------



## molly85

never had a dark 1 shan :(
hey shey how is the flu?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo they arent even as dark as the control line:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi shey


----------



## Shey

Jo it's almost gone. thank god. DF will be here Monday so I need to not be sick


----------



## Shey

Hey Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you take some vitamin c to boost yourself.


----------



## Shey

Been drinking orange jucie every day and been drinking tea with lemon so I get my vitamin c


----------



## molly85

Shan Houmas am i allowed it?


----------



## Shey

Now i have cramps again


----------



## shaerichelle

let me look jo
shey those could be ov cramps


----------



## shaerichelle

chickpeas are on the list:)


----------



## molly85

Yay i have some to eatwith clerey I just have to rememberto take my anti allergy stuff to work


----------



## Shey

Shan can you take a look at my chart tell me what you think


----------



## shaerichelle

FF is confused Shey. Take all the EWCM out and put in in the notes. Your temps are definitely high and I think cause you are sick it made your chart off some.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Yay i have some to eatwith clerey I just have to rememberto take my anti allergy stuff to work

what are you allergic to?

I have an epi pen for carrots:wacko:


----------



## molly85

I have been tested for celery it came back clear but still have to be careful as those tests don't always work same no goes for penicilin


----------



## shaerichelle

just eat small amounts. I had 13 food allergies and got rid of 8 :wohoo:

this diet is gonna be hard for me. my snacks are all carbs cause I am gluten free.. so its all rice.. and I am allergic to peanuts and cant have milk :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay the food lists are complete in the SBD thread. I added a link for what you need to have for each meal!


----------



## Shey

the last two temps aren't from me sick


----------



## molly85

Matt's done an OPK maybe he is ovulating not me


----------



## Aislinn

How are you all doing?


----------



## molly85

hey Aislinn


----------



## shaerichelle

I think something is going on Shey cause your temps are jumping up and day to much usually Ovulation is .5 degree jump when it shows on your chart.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Matt's done an OPK maybe he is ovulating not me

lol what?


----------



## molly85

Bit of entertainment if I have to do it so does he


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo thats funny my dh wont have it...

Hi Aislinn I am just doing.


----------



## molly85

******* has just opened his easter egg


----------



## molly85

My apologies the git


----------



## shaerichelle

LOL jO


----------



## Shey

I can't control my temps! :(


----------



## shaerichelle

I know... Look at callies chart that is almost perfect.


----------



## molly85

Shey not to sound insulting but howare you temping your chart looks like mine.

Oh matts upset he isnt ovulating


----------



## Shey

Tell matt he's not a woman so he wouldn't be o.
I do temps oral


----------



## molly85

yepthemoment you wake up and you get regular sleep at least 3 hours?


----------



## Shey

when i get up i temp


----------



## molly85

your not allowed to move from the bed it has to be on waking no mouth breathing no talkingno real movement. I fail at this because i don't get the sleep right with my shifts.


----------



## Shey

aww. i get bout 8 or 7 hrs of sleep


----------



## molly85

yup thats good mine are just at various hours of the day and broken. You have been unwell so i think that has affected your temps


----------



## Shey

yea for 2weeks ive been sick


----------



## molly85

Yawn sleepy now


----------



## Shey

Me too been drinking chamomile tea


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> I know... Look at callies chart that is almost perfect.

Thanks for the compliment. 
It took me a long time to get there. I went basically eight months without a period. My body is now just figuring out what it is supposed to be doing. If you even compare this chart with my first one, there is a huge difference.


----------



## Shey

I saw it callie. Im still all so new to charting it's my first time doing this stuff and im only on basic membership cause i don't have the money for a vip one


----------



## calliebaby

Shey- What was your cm like today? If your temps keep rising the next few days and the cm matches up, I think possible ovulation yesterday. Sickness can delay a period/ovulation. I would put your coverline around 98.4 or 98.5.


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> I saw it callie. Im still all so new to charting it's my first time doing this stuff and im only on basic membership cause i don't have the money for a vip one

The basic membership is just fine. I only went for the VIP one because they offered such a discount if done before the trial expired. Most of the VIP stuff is unnecessary though.


----------



## calliebaby

I discovered sugar cookie tea with butter cream creamer yesterday. So good. It is like a dessert but only 25 calories.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I know... Look at callies chart that is almost perfect.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> It took me a long time to get there. I went basically eight months without a period. My body is now just figuring out what it is supposed to be doing. If you even compare this chart with my first one, there is a huge difference.Click to expand...

mine has been flat temps for 6 days:haha: lets trade charts lol

Oh I stalk yours...:haha::winkwink::flower::thumbup:
Good night ladies.:sleep:


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Shannon. I am glad to see you back on here. I hope that your new supplements help you.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> mine has been flat temps for 6 days:haha: lets trade charts lol
> 
> Oh I stalk yours...:haha::winkwink::flower::thumbup:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Shey

it was ewcm


----------



## calliebaby

Hopefully your temps keep on rising. Keep that in your notes at least of the ewcm.


----------



## Shey

they are in my notes


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies..or goodnight to some of you. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Callie your chart looks amazingggg!


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> OK girls just tried to poop and can't bloody get it out! grrr!!
> 
> I thought you were not going to ss this 2ww:haha: Just kidding.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I couldnt resist......


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! What did I miss last night? Was sooo exhausted after my swim! Popped on here briefly but had to go to bed! 

Well 5dpo apart from an odd tingly sensation near my uterus nothing much to report! 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

5dpo already, yours goes quick mine goes slow!!

Well this morning I did an ic and I swear I saw a line but then it went. It was fainter than faint. Oh said he saw something but just shadow like so maybe it was a shadow!! Well I'm not readin into it. Temp went back up but I had real bad nights sleep wondering if temp was gonna rise! I woke up at 4 looked at the clock and went back to sleep. Temp took at 645 as usual. 

Got metallic tasta today buy seem to now get this all the time so not really a symptom. 

How are we all? 

Can't wait to see callies temp today!!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Rachel I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! 

I always get metallic taste too - mine is from folic acid (assume you're taking it as well?) I read it can do that, first month I had it I was like oooh metallic taste! But AF came lol! 

Do you ever get jealous when celebs announce they are pregnant?? I was reading OK today and Danielle Lloyd is preggers, but when she said they'd been trying for 3 months I felt a little relieved that it took her longer than first month (is it just me or do celebs seem to fall preggers really fast usually?!) 

x


----------



## Nixilix

I don't think celebs let on how lon the ttc unless they have had problems and they want o help other women... Like ivf etc. 

But yeah I get jealous!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's true I think it's cos they pop out so many kids lol it seems like they're constantly having them!


----------



## Nixilix

And a tunny tuck at the same time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Exhausted again today. My goodness lol. Nessie, I feel ya with the constipation..I just had to buy meds for it! I've tried everything..but the extra folic acid I'm taking is killin.


----------



## Nessicle

aww bless you! I just managed to go - took me 20 minutes and felt like I was giving birth lol!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

God I can't stand straining..it hurts so bad. I finally managed to go too with the help of more apple juice and one lovely pill. lol..yay for us!

I'm sure everyones like ewwie!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: sod 'em!! 

quiet in here today!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah I know!

I have to get going..sorry to abandon you lol.

We are going to my sister-in-laws for a swim. :D


----------



## Nessicle

oooh have a great time hun - time for me to get back to work anyhow! xx


----------



## Nixilix

Back to work? Boring! I just been maccy d on lunch break mmmm


----------



## shaerichelle

Take some triphala. It helps with everything in the body. All natural. It works within hours if you use the powder. Wow I am a book full of knowledge for everything to do with health. :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

You are truly a lady of knowledge Shan! so glad you're here :hugs: 

was gonna send you an email tonight to see if you're ok, if you'd not popped on! 

Thanks for the tip btw for triphala! :flower: xx

Yep work Rachel lol, mmmm my mouth is watering, everyone has had doughnuts at work :cry: I can't have them I'm gutted!!


----------



## Nixilix

Im now eating pick n mix. Mmm


----------



## Nessicle

I'm jealous!! 

how is everyone? 

I'm still having lotiony CM - only way I can describe it is like wallpaper paste ha ha usually I am dry right to AF after ov!

also noticed some achy sensations in my pubic bone on the right side of it and I ov'd from the right, I'm trying not to symptom spot but never noticed anything like that!


----------



## molly85

Morning
Scales report 3kgs lossed now.
Started the Citalopram the list of possible side effects is enough to put you off 1% of peopleget reduced Labido and failure to orgasm fabulous

How is everyone else? Good to see you Shan


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## Nessicle

no way jo!! That sucks!! hopefully you won't have that side effect!

Hi Shey!


----------



## Shey

how you doing nessie?


----------



## molly85

Ness as long as I don't kick matt out all will befine


----------



## Nessicle

good thanks Shey! Just entered the 1ww eek!!


----------



## molly85

Shey What have you been up to?


----------



## calliebaby

I caved and I tested today with second morning urine and .....

















:bfp: I think my heart is going to pop out of my chest. I can barely type I am shaking so badly.


----------



## MrsBB1

calliebaby said:


> I caved and I tested today with second morning urine and .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp: I think my heart is going to pop out of my chest. I can barely type I am shaking so badly.

Congratulations Callie!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## molly85

Callie BREATH


----------



## mommaof3

omg callie wooooooohoooooooooo CONGRATULATIONS IM SO EXCITED


----------



## shaerichelle

Omg callie omg congrats.


----------



## shaerichelle

Where is the test Callie?

ANd SHey did you get married today?


----------



## mommaof3

omg im sooooooo happy for you wooohoooo girl


----------



## mommaof3

boy did I come on at just the right time lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> You are truly a lady of knowledge Shan! so glad you're here :hugs:
> 
> was gonna send you an email tonight to see if you're ok, if you'd not popped on!
> 
> Thanks for the tip btw for triphala! :flower: xx
> 
> Yep work Rachel lol, mmmm my mouth is watering, everyone has had doughnuts at work :cry: I can't have them I'm gutted!!

Thanks Ness. I am just not on as much. Have way enough to keep me occupied, DHs birthday playing easter bunny and unpacking


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Ladies lol


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks everyone!! I put myself back at 12dpo like I thought I should be. Shan- I will text you the test. I don't know how to do it and I can't find my camera. The line came up within seconds.:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Did you get it Shan?


----------



## shaerichelle

Woo hoo. I will add it on here.


----------



## Shey

hey Nicole

April fools joke Shannon


----------



## molly85

What did you test with? Digi's are definatly the way forward for :bfp:'s


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey hope your feeling better


----------



## shaerichelle

Callies TEST:happydance:

As the Official POAS Inspector.. I say that is a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







callies test.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## shaerichelle

There it is.


----------



## molly85

Shey between you and Callie I have nearly kealed over twice now


----------



## Shey

Im feeling much better Nicole thanks

Callie I can see the line!


----------



## Shey

haha im sorry Jo I just couldn't help myself and DF is in on it. haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Funny Shey lol.


----------



## mommaof3

very lovely test callie so what is your edd lol


----------



## calliebaby

My test is so much darker in real life than it appears on here.


----------



## mommaof3

I havent had a drop of water since I got up this am it was suppose to be fixed by 8 am then 10am then 1 pm and its 1:28 and still no water GRRRRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I did another opk lighter than yesterday which was the darkest. Tired of the opks have one left. Called my midwife 8 times in 5 days for provera shes not responding. 

Im going to buy running shoes I am to angry.


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> very lovely test callie so what is your edd lol

December 11th I think (according to ff)


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Okay I did another opk lighter than yesterday which was the darkest. Tired of the opks have one left. Called my midwife 8 times in 5 days for provera shes not responding.
> 
> Im going to buy running shoes I am to angry.

Did you see that link that Ness posted about provera?


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Nicole. Is it public water?

I have a well:)


----------



## calliebaby

Ness- I noticed that I had strange amounts of lotiony cm about a week after ovulation. Now, I just have sore boobs, I have been peeing on the hour (and then some) since tuesday and I have some aversion to food.

Oh, and cramps that felt like af but went away since tuesday as well. They still come and go.


----------



## Shey

thanks Shannon

Aww Callie! Congrats!


----------



## mommaof3

yes were on city water and a major line has busted so we will have to boil water for a couple of days and buy drinking water and now that I think of it I read somewhere if your water line has broke and your pregnant you shouldnt shower or take a bath in it because of the bacteria hmmm will have to look into that 


YAY Callie just in time for Christmas and if you go late maybe a christmas baby so very happy for you


----------



## shaerichelle

No, but Nicole sent me one and so did Diane and the pills are over 100.00 or close to it.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to go run some errands and pay some bills. I will be back on later. :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> yes were on city water and a major line has busted so we will have to boil water for a couple of days and buy drinking water and now that I think of it I read somewhere if your water line has broke and your pregnant you shouldnt shower or take a bath in it because of the bacteria hmmm will have to look into that
> 
> 
> YAY Callie just in time for Christmas and if you go late maybe a christmas baby so very happy for you

Boil the water for a bath? Poland Spring water is the best.. Its right from Maine..


----------



## shaerichelle

Bye Callie Enjoy your :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

YAY for Callie Digi in themorning girl those words are sooo satisfying


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> No, but Nicole sent me one and so did Diane and the pills are over 100.00 or close to it.

I guess it is an option though. 
Talk to you later Shan.:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Callie thats probably your little bean makeing itself a home in your uterus


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> YAY for Callie Digi in themorning girl those words are sooo satisfying

I will. I was saving the digis for this reason. I will do it first thing in the morning. I will be 13dpo tomorrow.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Callie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSS!!! :D :happydance: 

Beautiful :bfp:


----------



## mommaof3

I have a huge jacuzzi tub Id hate to think of how much water Id have to boil UGh wonder if I should call the ob and ask my cervic is closed so do you guys thinks its really much to worry over


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Callie thats probably your little bean makeing itself a home in your uterus

It is strange, I thought tuesday that the cramp felt kind of bizarre. It was almost as bad as af (in fact I keeled over a bit) and then it went away. I have some right now, but nothing major. Tuesday I swore I was out due to the temp drop and the cramps.
Ok. I really have to go now.:haha:
Love to all of you:kiss::hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dangit..the inlaws just got here. Be back later!


----------



## Shey

Ok now the cramps are starting up again in my lower abdomen.


----------



## shaerichelle

bbl..

Nicole I will call.. but your cervix maybe closed.


----------



## mommaof3

well I just called again the problem is alot worse then they expected so have no idea when the water will be back on GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna go to town and buy water


----------



## Shey

aww good luck nicole


----------



## Nixilix

Wahooooooo callie congrats!!! Whoop!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So exciting Callie :D :D :D :D

Nicole, glad you're going to just buy some water..you need to keep hydrated!


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Ness- I noticed that I had strange amounts of lotiony cm about a week after ovulation. Now, I just have sore boobs, I have been peeing on the hour (and then some) since tuesday and I have some aversion to food.
> 
> Oh, and cramps that felt like af but went away since tuesday as well. They still come and go.

OMG OMG so happy for you Callie!!! Congratulations! 

Well I'm about a week after ovulation now! Just been to the loo and it's sorta there in my (sorry guys) bits if you know what I mean?? 

I'm having a cheeky glass of red wine tonight, figure at 7dpo it won't hurt!


----------



## molly85

Nes I knowTMI but explain


----------



## Nessicle

lol ok you know when you sorta "open" up your bits like when you go to the toilet? like (can't believe I'm saying this lol) spread the outer lips? then you can see any CM that's come out during the day but not actually gone on to your underwear just yet


----------



## shaerichelle

I just purchased a book the Infertility Cure recommended by another Bnber. Dont know if it will do anything but I am going crazy. My opks seem to be getting darker who knows. I have one left.


----------



## Nessicle

save that opk til tomorrow shan!

how is the new house? are you feeling a bit better being there?


----------



## Wantabean

:bfp: I think my heart is going to pop out of my chest. I can barely type I am shaking so badly.[/QUOTE] 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: congratulations my dear xxx
how is everyone else? i am exhausted this evening xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi kirstie!! how's beanie and you??

all good here! 5dpo and apart from lotiony CM and a few achey twinges near my pubic bone not much!!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. I'm tired. And bored. Yay for no work fr 4 days


----------



## Wantabean

hi ness. i am shattered but am happy. am so excited for you. fxd :hugs: xx


----------



## mommaof3

well the water is back on but now we have a major leak under the house GRRRRRR


----------



## molly85

hey all 
at work now.


----------



## Nixilix

At work? It's bed time!! Xx I did another test. Nada. Nothing. No line :( never mind x


----------



## molly85

night shift rachael


----------



## Nessicle

Rach I'm still holding out hope for you - you know as well as I do that you're not out unitl the ugly witch shows her face!!


----------



## Nixilix

I know but you think ther would be something by now! It's rubbish. Will still test in the morning :) haha. Check cp and lotion on finger sorry tmi but not much in knickers!!?? What do u do for work Jo xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what mine is like Rachel - it's not in my knickers but on my vajayjay in the "folds" if you know what i mean??


----------



## molly85

you 2 are soo classy.
I am a support worker in a mental health rehab unit


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha that's how we roll Jo! :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Good for u Jo xx 

We r disgusting! Mined right up there tho not in la folds.


----------



## molly85

I'v eatten half a tub of humous.
I think my worldjust spun whoops


----------



## Nessicle

"la folds" :rofl: love it!!! 

yeah mine is right there in la folds, it's lotiony and when I rub it between my fingers (yes i am disgusting lol) it dries to like a powder??


----------



## Nixilix

I know what ya mean. I'm with ya dirty chick. Haha


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: glad someone is lol


----------



## calliebaby

Hey everyone!!! I swear, I cannot go longer than one hour without having to pee! I have been like this since tuesday now.


----------



## molly85

Welcome to my world callie and I'm not PG.


----------



## calliebaby

Ness and Rachel- The lotiony cm sounds good. That is what I had. Quite a bit when I wiped a few times.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Callie that's reassuring to know! i usually am dry right to AF! 

Boy this 1ww is gonna drag lol! 

xx


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> thanks Callie that's reassuring to know! i usually am dry right to AF!
> 
> xx

I usually am too. 
I couldn't wait the full two weeks like I thought I could. With all of my peeing, sore boobs and high temp on 12dpo, I just couldn't resist. I was convinced I was going to see nothing. The test line came up within a 2 seconds of the test line though.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh that is amazing Callie and gives us girls so much hope! :hugs: 

I'm gonna do my best to hold out testing til AF is due - I've never been late so if she doesnt turn up then I will know, I stopped temping this month though I might give it another go next month if AF does show. 

Just trying to try different approches and try different things each cycle - this cycle have done, SMEP, Softcups and conceive+ so FX!

Just hope this CM keeps up to keep me going with the PMA! :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

I have been so queasy all day. I am hungry, but when I try to eat, I want to vomit.
This happened to me in the mornings the last two days, but went away by lunchtime. 
It is not going away today.


----------



## molly85

I soo want to puke. I just started my new medication eugh i hope it's just me being rubbish at my diet. I only have a little bit of Creamy CM enough to maintain moistness but thats it, I thinks it's time :witch: swooped in as cervix feelspretty low and I eliee open.
Callie what did your midwife/ob/gyn say?


----------



## calliebaby

I am going to call her tomorrow when I get a positive on a digi. 

I still cannot believe this. I am ss like crazy now. I have seriously had heartburn since this morning from drinking (well trying to drink) a smoothie.


----------



## Nixilix

O callie I'm so happy for you!! I spose it's normal to ss even when preg!! Hope the sickness goes though. Just had to turn of my motion room air freshner cause
it it's making me feel iffy. Only cause I keep walking past it and setting it off! 

Not got much cm when I wipe, well can't differneciate from wee if that's not tmi!! Got flutters and stronger af cramps so have to see what temp tomorrow says xx


----------



## calliebaby

We are on exact same schedules!!! I changed my chart back to 12dpo according to ff I am only 11dpo.


----------



## calliebaby

Hubby will be home within the hour. I am so nervous/excited to tell him. He will probably think I am pulling an April fool's day prank.:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

OH Callie welcome to the wonderful world of morning sickness I still have no clue where they got that term all day long sickness seems to suit it more lol


----------



## Nixilix

Hahaha! I bet he doesn't beleive you!! You'll have to let us know how he reacted!!! Xx send that bfp my way nxt pls xx


----------



## mommaof3

eww callie if you have a bfn laying around or an unused test show that to him first then leave the bfp laying in spot he is sure to see it lol


----------



## calliebaby

Honestly, I am all for it if it means that the baby is ok.


----------



## calliebaby

Nixilix said:


> Hahaha! I bet he doesn't beleive you!! You'll have to let us know how he reacted!!! Xx send that bfp my way nxt pls xx

I will try!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mommaof3

ok so my dh assured me that it was a minor repair on the water leak now im sitting here wondering why over half my bathroom floor tile is tore up along with part of the wall down to the insulation UGHHHHHHH


----------



## calliebaby

That sucks!


----------



## mommaof3

my ob assured me that ms is a good indication the pregnancy is going good


----------



## mommaof3

oh and less chance for a miscarriage something about hormone levels ok so im staying out of the back end of the house I just went back there and now not only the tile is gone but the floor as well UGHHHHHHH and all I wanted was a nice bath and a curl up on the couch doesnt look like that will happen tonight


----------



## calliebaby

So I guess hubby will be home in about 2 hours now. I just talked to him on the phone. It was so hard not to tell him.


----------



## Nixilix

I love how oh exaggerate or under estimate. It's jut a minor problem!! Hope it gets sorted soon. I cannot stop passing the wind!!! Hehe. I feels like I'm already on af, tmi but when on af I know I can have a good clearout of my bowels!!


----------



## Nixilix

Stay strong callie, you'll wana see hisface!! Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Can I ask how old u r and how long u een ttc?? Xx


----------



## mommaof3

ahhh Callie so excited for you I bet dh will be blown away with your little surprise


----------



## calliebaby

I am 27. This is my third official month trying. Before 3 months ago, I had no period for 8 months. The bc pill really messed me up.


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Rachel Im just staying away it gets worse everytime I go back there and I still have no water it had just got back working when dh noticed the leak I guess a line has been leaking under the tile for a while now I dont know why I wouldnt have noticed it but UGHHHH


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear, 8 mths?!?! Wowza. Well deserved then. Xx


----------



## Nixilix

Stressful man! I love my baths. Oh likes them to cause then it's xbox tome for him!! Haha


----------



## mommaof3

oh my gosh now the sink has been taken out looks like my bathroom is getting a redo it didnt need I had jsut painted and replaced everything


----------



## calliebaby

I actually went to a doctor that I had never seen before in December to figure out what i could do to get my period back. She did not exam me, take any bloods or anything. She went on to tell me that I have never ovulated and that I should seek fertility treatment because it would take me at least 4 years to conceive on my own. She then had her assistant give me pamphlets on "dealing with infertility". 
I got my period two days after seeing her. Oh, and she also basically told me I was fat (I am a size 6/8).

I have had regular cycles ever since and have charted ever since. My new obgyn is fabulous and said I do ovulate (my charts prove it) and to call her when I am pregnant.


----------



## mommaof3

bbiab I think im gonna go out on the porch and have a nice long cry my poor bathroom lol


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> bbiab I think im gonna go out on the porch and have a nice long cry my poor bathroom lol

:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

What A bitch. Glad you got the help elsewhere. Shell be pleased to hear your news. Go to the other doctor and tell her "u were wrong woman"!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Hugs nicole. Man I gotta go bed I'm tired :( xx night girls. Enjoy your first night as pregnant mummy an daddy to be!! Xx


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you!!! That seriously almost made me cry.
Have a good night!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls. I am so moody. lol whats new.


----------



## molly85

I'v got pills for that Shan lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol so do I. but just getting sick of crap.


----------



## molly85

yup, hopefully moody = pms =:witch: = new cycle new start.

Hugs tho my dear i know it's tough but we will get there


----------



## mommaof3

oh my I think id rather move lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I have just been moody on and off for 30 days. I am getting tired. Had a fight with midwife they wont give me any provera until I have had tests run. which I have.. so I am at a loss and stand still.


----------



## shaerichelle

MOVING sucks!


----------



## mommaof3

so do water leaks lol agh could always be worse at least I have a nice warm bed tonight there are alot of people who would love to be in my shoes now so no worries it will all come back together agai eventually


----------



## molly85

lol shan. Did you remind her you have had the tests? this woman sounds nauseating a bit like to much humous


----------



## molly85

ok you 2 when you had your boys when they kicked was it like a deffinative kick or a twinge in 1 spot?
2 nights in a row around this time i have had this weird twing in my upper spare tyre. it's just weird


----------



## mommaof3

my lo moved all over the place and I know its a little early but I could have swore ive felt this little bean move twice now little butterfly wings tickleing my insides lol


----------



## mommaof3

Jo if af doesnt arrive soon maybe you should ask for a scan have to tested at all lately


----------



## Shey

evening ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

is it a twinge? 

spare tire :haha: I was telling dh I hate my tire


----------



## molly85

I test around the clock I'm just SSing gives me something to do whilst I wait. On a bonus thou my jumper feels baggier and I mayloose my already t big jeans I look rediculous


----------



## mommaof3

hi Shey dh keeps giving me this look lol hes cutting the sub floor to put back down and im just sitting here talking to you all I guess I really should offer to help but there isnt alot I can do cant lift anything heavy lol


----------



## molly85

directly up from my belly buttonby baout an inch it could just be me being daft.


Hey Shey


----------



## molly85

yep twinge


----------



## shaerichelle

if its upper its probably gas from the humus :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

yay Jo getting to go buy you some new SEXY jeans lol


----------



## mommaof3

You know Jo I have that feels like a little tug I guess really hard to explain I thought maybe it was the baby lol


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello ladies do you mind if I join you? You sound really fun.


----------



## molly85

it's a bit like a stitch it has now moved over to the side. I had this last night and it wasn't gas. my gas most deffinatly sinks or comes up rapidly


----------



## Shey

haha aww jo!

It'll be awhile before i can buy new clothes cause i don't have a job and still have weight to lose.


----------



## mommaof3

Hi trying 4 3rd


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hello I have been reading alot of the posts and you ladies sound like fun to talk to.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo not sure what it could be 

I have to go shopping soon Ill need at least a couple nice maternity outfits UGH I really hate to shop for clothes


----------



## molly85

Nicole - AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Shey

hey trying 4 3rd


----------



## molly85

Dang trying 4 a 3rd I was going for scary and funny


----------



## mommaof3

well we are all certified crazy lol and with Ness and Jo there is no such thing as TMI in here 

where is Diane


----------



## calliebaby

Hey all :hi:


----------



## mommaof3

OH YAY Callie so tell us how dh reacted


----------



## Shey

hey Callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

yes Callie update


----------



## calliebaby

He won't be home for a while longer.:growlmad:


----------



## Loren

hey every1 how r u all??? xxxx

OMG CALLIE!!!!!!congratulations huni bunch!!!!H&H pregnancy!!!y am i so excited at 1.36am haha hope all us other ladies will be joining u at some point this month!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

AGHHH Callie whats the hold up lol and how much longer


----------



## mommaof3

Hi loren


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> hey every1 how r u all??? xxxx
> hope all us other ladies will be joining u at some point this month!!!!xxxxxxx

I hope so too!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Hi Loren


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> AGHHH Callie whats the hold up lol and how much longer

He is at work. Probably another hour or two.


----------



## mommaof3

of all the nights to have to work late lol


----------



## calliebaby

I know, right?


----------



## Shey

4 days left til i see DF


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> 4 days left til i see DF

:happydance:


----------



## Shey

hehe yay i can't wait i so excited


----------



## Loren

hey shey & nicole!! :hugs: :wave:

i'm all happy havent a clue atall y haha think i'm thinking too much into what dianes said all getting to excited haha.so gna take a sit bak from actually obsesing over TTC and just :sex: and hope for the best this month!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

Shey said:


> 4 days left til i see DF

:yipee: :headspin:


----------



## mommaof3

Ill bbiab gotta get the lo in the shower and get one myself GRRRR I miss my BATHTUB lol


Callie I know the wait is probably torture but dont do what I did I couldnt wait and told my dh over the phone and regretted it so be strong and call and tell him to hurry up tell him you think you have a LEAK lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Loren
hi trying
Jo..sexy jeans !! I need me some. hmm if its not gas I dont know. Have the down an ultrasound of your uterus, etc

Hey Nicole my phone wont let me text its being a pos.

Callie Ughh How are you gonna tell him?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole..


----------



## Shey

Im watching The Vampire Diaries! I love this show though it has nothing to do with the books.


----------



## molly85

Nope Shan I was happy to wait another 4 weeks


----------



## shaerichelle

Im looking at mess I need to unpack.

I read some on my book the infertility cure based on tcm. The acu diagnosed me wrong...So I am wondering if that is why the acu didnt work cause my chart looks like poo.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie Ughh How are you gonna tell him?

I am going to tell him that I bought him something and then I am going to hand him a onesie that says,"I love Daddy". Then I will give him the test.


----------



## molly85

Hi Loren

Hows that pooch? from yesterdays discription it sounds like she has reason to be on the dangerous dogs list. Poor mutt


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Im looking at mess I need to unpack.
> 
> I read some on my book the infertility cure based on tcm. The acu diagnosed me wrong...So I am wondering if that is why the acu didnt work cause my chart looks like poo.

Your chart looks like liver qi stagnantion.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Nope Shan I was happy to wait another 4 weeks

Okay I suppose you are allowed...

I hope I ov soon! I am gonna buy some opks and preseed. I cant take my herb for vag dryness anymore:cry:


----------



## calliebaby

Grapefruit juice/grapefruits are good for producing more cm.


----------



## molly85

Shan less :sex: more water


----------



## calliebaby

I used robittussin for a few days before I ovulated. Just the stuff with the mucus expectorant. I only had watery cm when I ovulated.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Shan less :sex: more water

:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh we have cut way down on sex every other day or every 2nd day. I didnt say this but the whole ttc thing has been a little hard. Dh wanted sex today and I told him nope.

I use grapefruit seed extract to wash down there :rofl: I hate grapefruit.. but I guess at this point it doesnt matter


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, why are temps flat for 6 days.. is that bad?


----------



## calliebaby

I am wondering if your body is starting to settle down a bit. My chart was fairly flat before I ovulated.


----------



## Shey

eww grapefruit.yuck! 
I took some cough syrup, tylenol pm and chamomile tea haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Im wondering too. I have had the darkest opks ever.. and some twinges and minor boob pain. I so hope so. 

Have you heard of the book Infertility Cure?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes your chart was flat..flattest you have had.


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, Brandy and Nicole

https://www.iherb.com/Bliss-by-Mom-Mommy-s-Bliss-Morning-Sickness-Magic-60-Capsules/9710?at=0


----------



## calliebaby

I have heard of it....I haven't read it though.

Now I am soooo hungry. I could eat anything. This seems to be a pattern for me. Sickish in the morning and afternoon, starving at night.


----------



## calliebaby

I can't stop staring at my test. I keep thinking that I have made this up.


Where is Diane?:shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

I was like that when I was preggo in Jan. lol

Fruits helped.. Not apples though..

I have the book here just got it today its seems my acu wasnt smart..

I am trying to get new prenatals I cant take mine they make me wanna barf!


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont think she has internet.

Jo can you text Diane?


Lol thats how I was too.


----------



## calliebaby

I bought new pre-natals today. I was almost out. The new ones I got have such a strong smell, they make me gag just opening the bottle. :sick:


----------



## Shey

does prenatal vitamins actually help with ttc?


----------



## calliebaby

I actually tested again this afternoon (not the smartest idea) and there was a fainter line than this morning (I could only hold my pee for 2 hours though)
I will not test again till tomorrow ..first of the morning.


----------



## Shey

good luck callie


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> does prenatal vitamins actually help with ttc?

I just took them because folic acid is most important in the developing baby in the first few weeks of development. Also, I am convinced that they are the reason that I have not gotten sick once this winter.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I bought new pre-natals today. I was almost out. The new ones I got have such a strong smell, they make me gag just opening the bottle. :sick:

Mine are made by vital nutrients expensive ones every time I take them I wanna puke.:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> does prenatal vitamins actually help with ttc?
> 
> I just took them because folic acid is most important in the developing baby in the first few weeks of development. Also, I am convinced that they are the reason that I have not gotten sick once this winter.Click to expand...

I havent really either besides my fibro stuff.

Folic acid is necessary for I believe the spine, etc in the first few weeks.


----------



## Shey

oh ok wasn't sure cause i never took prenatal when i was with my ex. When i got pregnant that's when i took them


----------



## Loren

hi shan hi jo!!!xxx

shes been lovely once again all day then all of a sudden tonight she turns into devil dog AGAIN!!!!!she starts at bout half 8 ev every night for the past 4 days!!!! she bit OH again at bout 9pm not as bad as last night but not the point!!then she lied on her back wilst i gave her a cuddle and stroke for a while i got up and went into the room to speak to bradley and she jumped up and tried to bite my hair then i turned round and told her off and she tried biting me from the front then so told her off and ran shes far too scary for my liking so it breaks my heart shes got to go!!!!no matter what now!!i talk to her as if shes a baby call her mummys little girl and my little princess and she loves it wen i talk like i'm from ku ku land haha her tail goes and shes so placid and cute!!BUT to bite and growl and bark and basically for no reason all of a sudden ruin my flat to do this to the people who feed her regulary, show her love and attention take her on long walks ect its just a piss take basically shes 9 months old shes not really a puppy pup anymore and she nos whats shes doing i can tell i wouldnt be this mad if she had done it all when we first tuk her in but to start after being an angel for a week i'm not having it no way ho zay!!!!rant over haha xxx


oohhhh and OH screamed from the hall and i went out and she was trying to get him and she was trying to rip his jeans to shreds!!!!!!i shouted her so she stopped then she carried on when money flew out she tried eating it!!!so she got shouted at again!!!! i cant rememba wether i rit this last night but she drew blood from OHs arm :|  and went for me after OH shouted at her!!!! not me i wernt even in the room!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

thers a pic of Mia (the devil dog) on my profile xxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh I dont want animals for that very reason.


----------



## calliebaby

My dog is wonderful. She is quiet, doesn't shed, doesn't bark and is little.


----------



## Loren

:wave: callie :D if you dont mind me asking did you do anything different last month xxx


----------



## Shey

mine is big, sheds and barks . mine is a yellow lab and he's almost 7months old


----------



## Loren

dont blame u shan!!!shes my first ever dog!!!and beleive me in the future if and when i get a dog he/she will be a pup A PROPER PUP!!!!and will be a pug/shitzu ect along the lines of a little thing like that ive never wanted a dog of them breeds but after experience with Mia no chance on earth am i geting a big dog ever again!!! she sheds, slobbers, constantly sneezes and i do not no what is up with her but shes for ever bumping her head against walls and the radiator and doors!!!!! by accidnt tho!!! :| xx

want to swap callie haha xx what dog do you have?? xx


----------



## molly85

I don't have Diane's number,
Talk to your vet Loren he might have an ideawhere she can go rather than put her down because a rehoming centre probably would


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> :wave: callie :D if you dont mind me asking did you do anything different last month xxx

I took Robitussin (just the expectorant kind) for 3 days before ovulation and had sex every other day until ovulation and the day after. According to when I thought I ovulated, we had sex two days before, on the day of, and the day after. Besides that, not much different. I only kept my hips raised for about 10 minutes after sex.
If I go by when ff thinks I ovulated, I had sex three days before ovulation, the day before ovulation and the day of.


----------



## shaerichelle

My sister has a pug. she trained it and its the calmer pug lol. she rescued her from or him from dog fights. so its greateful but once you have a baby you wont want a pup lol


----------



## Shey

haha Shan

I want a cat again. im more a cat person. my mom is the one that wanted the dog. The only kind of dog i would get is the hybrid wolf dog.


----------



## Loren

thank u Callie :) xxx

haha awwwww i dont half think pugs are hilerious and sum are cute!!!!

forgot to say my job is i am a PA for a lady who does Holistic Therapys and other Healing therapies if thats what you would call them!!! and i am over the moon shes going to learn me bits and bobs :D sat down with her today and she was telling me about what she does like she goes down to her friends friends stables and heals the unwell/hurt horses, helps out with her therapies in hospitals and a doctors surgery oh and a residential home for people with disabilitys!!!its all so interesting cant wait to learn!!!!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie is DH almost home?


----------



## molly85

I have molly but she is really quit well trained so after the intial what's that noise and smell and lack of attention i think she will be fine


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> thank u Callie :) xxx
> 
> haha awwwww i dont half think pugs are hilerious and sum are cute!!!!
> 
> forgot to say my job is i am a PA for a lady who does Holistic Therapys and other Healing therapies if thats what you would call them!!! and i am over the moon shes going to learn me bits and bobs :D sat down with her today and she was telling me about what she does like she goes down to her friends friends stables and heals the unwell/hurt horses, helps out with her therapies in hospitals and a doctors surgery oh and a residential home for people with disabilitys!!!its all so interesting cant wait to learn!!!!xxxx


Thats an awesome job. I bet she can help you if you need it!


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Callie is DH almost home?

Not yet.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Got these prints on canvas mounted for Dh for his bday for his office along with an effiel tower. Plan on doing his office while he is gone tomorrow. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nyc.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2









london.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1









paris.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calliebaby

That's so nice of you.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh dear Callie.. How are you gonna tell him? Did you get some I love daddy stuff?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> That's so nice of you.

Its an easy way out :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I am going to tell him that I bought him something and then I am going to hand him a onesie that says,"I love Daddy". Then I will give him the test.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww I cant wait to hear about his reaction:)


----------



## Shey

hehe good luck callie


----------



## molly85

MMM roast chicken leg and salad oh soo filling and nice healthy glass of water


----------



## Loren

inooo shan i have problems with my ovarys and my stomach so hopefully she can help me in that area plus maybe relax me so i can actually fall preg because i am constantly stressed out!!! i cant wait i'm into all that kind of thing and also into angels and spiritual kind of things!!!!love it!!!! them pictures are fab shan!!! DH will be really happy with them ther gorgeous!!! ano jo but i cant take the thought of her going for strangers or anything but we'll see!!!! right girlies OH is fast asleep so i think its best i go battle the pooch and go to bed myself haha. ni night speak to you all tomorow!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

good luck callie that is so cute!!!!if he doesnt cry then :| becaus i nearly did reading it lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Loren.

Jo I am gonna get something to eat now lol starving.


----------



## molly85

there is no way my nasty lunchcould make you hungry


----------



## molly85

Night Loren.



Eatting seems to make a little light headed in the last week or so since that migrainehow bizarre


----------



## shaerichelle

thats not good. did u do anything with medications when that came about


----------



## calliebaby

Ahhhhh!!!! DH just called and he won't be home for another 1.5 hours!!!:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

OMFG I am so sorry. Call him and tell him he needs to come home a pipe broke! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

With my luck my dh will be in NYC working when I find out.


----------



## shaerichelle

They need a your welcome button!


----------



## Shey

haha yea Shannon they do


----------



## molly85

I think it's a hormone linked thing tying in with with my blood sugar it's just a bit annoying.

Ohh a nice pudding of nuts and seeds. Apart from being naughty and having the leg I am being quite restrained it's 03.33 here which makes it the hardest part of the shift and I want chocolate


----------



## shaerichelle

I think you are doing awesome Jo. Good thing its not diet day for me. I told DH I am pigging out on fruits and cookies before the diet :rofl: not that gluten free cookies are the greatest and are really fattening.


----------



## calliebaby

WOW gluten free cookies are so good!!!


----------



## molly85

I miss fruit, I'm not meant to have whole apples as it or anything you are meant to ite off butthat would be soo nice right now. Oh and a bar of choccy. please tell me i can start my easter eggs at the end of the 2nd week


----------



## Shey

oh cookies! i want a cookie! lol or maybe i'll have some birthday cake ice cream


----------



## molly85

Brownies yummy


----------



## shaerichelle

Phew I am so tired. Stupid allergic reactions


----------



## shaerichelle

Did you cave Jo? lol


----------



## molly85

I believe i just got some EWCM or the makings of it. I am potentially on a 6 week cycle I must PIAP to do an opk but I am work wahhhhhh


----------



## calliebaby

I am starving!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Oh i don't have any it was just the thought. I get 40 calories a cuphot chocolate when I get in


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I believe i just got some EWCM or the makings of it. I am potentially on a 6 week cycle I must PIAP to do an opk but I am work wahhhhhh

I only got visible ewcm once and it was almost a week before I ovulated. I only had watery cm when I actually ovulated.


----------



## molly85

your allowed to be your eatting for 2 I just look like I am eatting for 3


----------



## molly85

Hmmm well it's now or never if it's 6 week cycles otherwise Luteal phase is dangerously short not that i bleed much lol


----------



## shaerichelle

:haha: Jo... you like to pick on yourself.


----------



## calliebaby

I don't think I am allowed all that much extra till the second trimester. You are doing great Jo! I am so proud of you! I actually lost 20 pounds last summer for a total of 30 pounds last year. I think that it had a part in me losing my cycle. I was working out way too hard (I was running near 6 miles everyday). The way that you are losing weight is so much better.


----------



## Shey

im off to bed ladies. night night


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope it is ov for you Jo. I have one opk one smiley face opk and a frer lol. I think I will pee before I go to bed. The opk seems to be darker at night.


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shey!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I don't think I am allowed all that much extra till the second trimester. You are doing great Jo! I am so proud of you! I actually lost 20 pounds last summer for a total of 30 pounds last year. I think that it had a part in me losing my cycle. I was working out way too hard (I was running near 6 miles everyday). The way that you are losing weight is so much better.

Thats way to much exercise. I was hoping to go for a power walk in the am. We will see how these allergic reaction has gotten to me:cry:

Where did you get that information? I just ate when I was pregnant. lol Its the genes we get big as elephants lol. I gained under 10 lbs the first trimester and I are like a cow... MMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel !!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Shey


----------



## molly85

Night Shey.
Did you get a smiley Shan if so go :sex:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Callie you should take the praying for a baby in 2010 off. Maybe to pregnant in 2010 prayers answered:)


----------



## calliebaby

I think my mom gained around 25 or 30 pounds with both of her pregnancies.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Hey Callie you should take the praying for a baby in 2010 off. Maybe to pregnant in 2010 prayers answered:)

I thought about it, but I guess it is still relevant. I sure was praying though, every night.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Night Shey.
> Did you get a smiley Shan if so go :sex:

No lol:wacko:


Hubby is gone. I had :sex: yesterday thats good enough til sat.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey Callie you should take the praying for a baby in 2010 off. Maybe to pregnant in 2010 prayers answered:)
> 
> I thought about it, but I guess it is still relevant. I sure was praying though, every night.Click to expand...

I do most of my day :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

I also pray for AF:haha:


----------



## molly85

Kellllll

I am here do you have a piccy?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I think my mom gained around 25 or 30 pounds with both of her pregnancies.

thats nothing.

I gained 67:wacko: My sister was 80!


----------



## calliebaby

I just tried to change it and it didn't fit.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Aislinn


----------



## shaerichelle

Durn it! Did you tell anyone else about the :baby:


----------



## calliebaby

Trying to wait. I want to tell my mom on mother's day. I will be around 9 weeks. I want to get her a mother's day card that says "Happy Mother's Day, Grandma".


----------



## molly85

I think I am likely to swell like a ballon on legs.

I don't pray but a do day dream and wish and at the moment I can't get baby images. I think I am struggling with not ovulating


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww. You should get her a grandma knick knack thing. If you see the heartbeart at 8 weeks. Maybe put a pic in a grandkids frame.

I told my dad about Saben. He was the first one. He said you need to give me a grandson :haha: He has four kids ..3 daughters.. apparently we were to much!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I think I am likely to swell like a ballon on legs.
> 
> I don't pray but a do day dream and wish and at the moment I can't get baby images. *I think I am struggling with not ovulating*

I hear you I have had ov pain 4 times for like 2-3 days in a row this month:cry:


Jo I was 135 and weighed 202 at my last checkup at 38 weeks lol. I am 5 ft 2. so yah


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I think I am struggling with not ovulating

I know that feeling all too well.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

OMG 135lbs is about my target. 202lbs? howdid you not fall over?


----------



## shaerichelle

I waddled a lot. lol I couldnt get up:haha:

I weigh 131 right now I lost 3 lbs :wacko: I think my stomach was bloated from something. I took some turmeric extract and bam it went down and I lost 3 lbs... so I need to lose around 10 ish...


----------



## calliebaby

Kel and Aislinn must be doing some major reading.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Kel and Aislinn must be doing some major reading.:haha:

:haha: there has probably been over 30 pages tonight:winkwink:

we got a bfp:haha:


----------



## molly85

Kel would have been on last nights so probaby 60 pages and aislinnwas about earlier so probably 20


----------



## molly85

ok i am going to consult with the scales again.


----------



## shaerichelle

have fun Jo. I am gonna consult with an opk and go to bed :sleep: I havent even taken my sleeping pills lol


----------



## molly85

thats good then, sleep well Shan wishing you a smiley
Well it's just put 2lbs on me. None of us trust the flaming things you move them and they change your weight.


----------



## molly85

thats good then, sleep well Shan wishing you a smiley
Well it's just put 2lbs on me. None of us trust the flaming things you move them and they change your weight.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Jo! Congrats on losing the pounds...YAY!

Callie, I am so happy for you! I can't wait to hear how it goes when you tell DH. Soooo exciting! I love the onsie idea. 

And yeah, I was on but catching up on the nine million pages....whew!


----------



## calliebaby

Weighing at night is a bad idea. You are likely to fluctuate throughout the day by a couple of pounds. Try to weigh in at the same time when you do.


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you Kel:happydance:.. I am still pretty shocked atm. If only hubby would just get his ass home.... the wait is killing me!!!:wacko:


----------



## molly85

Yeah I knew it would be cruel to me but I pooped and everything I would say less food tomorrow but I am hungry so not going to put my body into famin mode.

Kel I missed bubs picture hows it doing?


----------



## NurseKel

You didn't miss them Jo. I was just waiting for a time you were on. So....here ya go!


----------



## calliebaby

I cannot believe you are already 14 weeks along!! That is so exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Lil Bean....
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 001.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 4









12 weeks 003.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 1









12 weeks 008.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## calliebaby

Your baby looks perfect.:cloud9:


----------



## NurseKel

And yours will be too. You have so much to look forward to! At first the weeks were dragging by especially b/c those of us TTC know we're preggo so early on but at least now the time seems to be going much quicker...thank goodness!


----------



## molly85

Its' A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Its' A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:haha:


----------



## NurseKel

I know! Amazing how it goes from looking like a little alien to an actual little human huh? LOL Well, ladies...I am exhausted and work will come early in the morning. Not to mention we are going out of town for Easter weekend. I still have tons to do before we can even leave. Hope you ladies have a great night and Callie I will be catching up tomorrow to see how it went with DH.


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Kellie:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Hubby will be home in less than a half hour!!!:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

I'm nervous


----------



## molly85

u'll be fine


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

What's new?! I can't wait to hear how Callie's OH took the news :happydance:

Shan how you feeling babe? Jo did the stitch like pain g0? Sounds like trapped wind, I get that sometimes :haha:

hi Brandy, Rachel, Loren, Kirstie! anyone else I missed!

Well 6dpo today and I have to say my PMA is totally dwindeling, I know I'm out this cycle girls, I just feel it, only 6 days now til AF is due and I just know she is coming!


----------



## Nixilix

Get that pma back lady! I'm still getting bfn boo!!! Only 2 days left for it :) check cp, not very high but not low. Xx


----------



## Nessicle

aww I'm trying Rach darling!

me and OH :sex: earlier on and I noticed I had EWCM, do you think he just knocked it off my cervix lol?? It was quite stretchy and was like clumps of EWCM! I'm feeling quite horny too lol, I could easily :sex: again ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

Rach some women don't get a bfp until AF is due, also do you know you defo ov'd from your remaining ovary?xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, that could be a symptoms lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shan! :wave:

oooh gosh I hope so! 

Popped a liner in my undies for after sex and had some creamy CM that had a green/yellow tinge to it...


----------



## mommaof3

ok so where is Callie lol I was anxious to find out what time her dh finally got home so he could find out he was gonna be a daddy


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness sounds awesome that is how I was with my pregnancy:)

Sorry I wont be on much. Gonna redo DH office for his bday(while he is gone to get his dds and need to clean up around here

Just was on his computer and got some pictures printed he took of NYC :haha:

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> ok so where is Callie lol I was anxious to find out what time her dh finally got home so he could find out he was gonna be a daddy

Me too Id text her but my keyboard doesnt want to work :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

Shan my phone has been all kinds of crazy to ugh well ill be in and out today I have to go try and clean up some of my dh mess he made last night so he can come home and do it all again and who would have ever thought the smell of plywood could make you sick couldnt even sleep in the bedroom it was so bad so me and paisley had a cuddle on the couch all night lol


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies :wave: 
that took me ages to get through lol
ness i am still getting ewcm so could defo be a good sign :happydance: 
shan did you take those pics? they are wicked
woo sexy jo sexy jeans :happydance: 
callie i NEED to know how oh took the good news.
kel those scan pics were amazing. i cant believe its 14weeks already.
hi to every1 else
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone mwah xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I told Dh last nigh and he was so quiet at first (I think he was in a bit of shock). I started telling him by giving him the onesie and then the tests. All he could do was stare at the onesie. Then he said that he was surprised because he was expecting it to take a while longer. He then got really happy and has been rubbing my tummy ever since saying "so, a baby, huh?" and then smiles.
I tested with a digi this morning and :bfp: That was so crazy to see. Makes it feel more real somehow.:happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi kirtie(sp) how are you and the little spud doing still eating 10 pounds of taters everynight lol


----------



## mommaof3

AWWWW Callie how cute is that a very nice memory for your little ones baby book


----------



## Nessicle

Hey shan nice to see ya babe!! 

Woo Hoo Callie how exciting!!! bet that beanie is gonna be nice and comfy for 9 months yay!!! 

Really Kirstie you're still getting EWCM?? And Shan said she had it too so hopefully sounding like a good sign!! 

Gosh I wish it was next week already!!


----------



## calliebaby

Ness- I totally thought I was out this cycle as well. When I took the test yesterday, I almost threw the test out before it had a chance to do its job because I just knew that I had wasted another test. Keep up the pma, it is sounding good for you so far. I think that the biggest thing I noticed was that on tuesday I started peeing like on the hour and then some. I still have lotiony cm, like a ton.


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Callie.!! I am sure its a bit of a shock for a bit.

Kirstie no I didnt I purchased them like that

Nicole. I think u need some fresh air..


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Octoberbabe.. I see you lurking a lot..Post! Welcome! Join the craziness!


----------



## calliebaby

I have had a headache since yesterday. I was so exhausted last night and couldn't sleep. Up at 7 am this morning and I didn't have to be.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Dh is being naughty.. I am in trouble. He is on the road to get the girls

Time to whip his room together. Told him I was cleaning the kitchen :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Shannon!!!


----------



## Wantabean

hi nicole. yeah its kirstie lol my own family still spell it wrong :rofl: yeah still loving ma tatties lol just devoured a whole chocolate cake 2, its ment to serve 6 :blush: i HATE chocolate cake lol how is you and bean?
callie that brilliant :happydance: yeah digis defo make it more real. takes away all the line guessing lol i poas again yesterday and had a thick line before even the control line appeared :happydance: its still quite mad lol hard for it to sink in even though i have scan pics lol xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Ness maybe you could poas early just to PRACTICE lol just kidding 

Shan Im getting ready to take the lo outside I have a nasty headache today its like the ones id get right before af would show so im hopeing its just the hcg starting to drop some my ob said it can drop off pretty fast around 10 to 12 weeks 


and who new plywood stunk so bad and goodness knows there will be a ton of awfull smells with new floor tile and drywall and who knows what else im just glad its warm enough to open the windows


----------



## Wantabean

well shan they are wicked anyway.
yeah ness i asked mw and she said that its down to hormones lol yay for ness :happydance: xxx


----------



## mommaof3

YAY Kirstie sounds like your hcg is going up nicely very good sign


----------



## mommaof3

Shan when isnt your dh being NAUGHTY lol


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I have had a headache since yesterday. I was so exhausted last night and couldn't sleep. Up at 7 am this morning and I didn't have to be.

ugh you need something natural for headaches!


----------



## shaerichelle

Um he always is... hes getting worse:wacko:

He called and talked dirty lol

:hi: :hi: Diane :wohoo:

I am gonna email you NOW!


----------



## calliebaby

I think it is funny how ff only gave me 73 points today for my pregnancy symptoms:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh wowzers you guys are giving me back my PMA big stylee!! 


:rofl: Nicole you lil' monkey encouraging me to poas!! lol I may not make it to AF day....maybe Tuesday as will be 11dpo then and AF due on Thursday at 13dpo I don't know will see how the PMA is holding up lol!

had some tingly achy sensations round my right side feels like it's around the right hand side of my pubic bone it's weird!

EDIT sorry couldnt get on there for a while!!


----------



## calliebaby

Just made my first appointments!!!! I don't get to go in until 8 weeks. They don't even do an ultrasound until 20 weeks!!!! How will I wait that long!!!!

The lady on the phone told me that the average time it takes for women to get pregnant is 9 months. Interesting, huh?

Ness- You should totally test on 11dpo. :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren


----------



## Nessicle

OMG 20 weeks!! We have one at 12 weeks to make sure all is well with the bean! 

he he Callie you guys encouraging me to test :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I tested at 11dpo with second morning urine!!!!


----------



## Loren

:wave: Callie :) xxxx awwwww i'm so glad at OH's reaction so cute bless!!!xxxx

heloooo Ness, Shan, Diane, Kirstie, Nicole, Rachel and Brandy i think i got every1 didnt i :| lol if not sorrryyyy helooooo! just watching sound of music :) i'm CD5 today and since yesterday been getting ovary pain :S hmmmm wierd xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh I'm getting excited now!

And I just had what felt like an AF 'gush' and had to go check - CM! It's like fluidy lotiony if that makes sense?? like wall paper paste in colour


----------



## Wantabean

ness you are getting me too excited lol wen you testing? 
hi loren how are you? maybe ur oving early? xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

OMG! Need to go and read all the pages but, CALLiE :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :woo: :happydance: :flasher: :wohoo: :wohoo: :bunny: :woo: :bunny: :baby: :flasher: :happydance: :wohoo: :baby: :baby: :thumbup: :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: :wohoo: :baby: :baby: congratulations callie, im so happy for u babe! Xxx


----------



## Loren

hey kirstie!!i'm fine thanx sweety!!!u?how are your bloods coming along?? ano i was thinking that so wer going to BD tonite, i only just stopped bleeding brown blood yesterday so i didnt think you could maybe OV this early :S god nos.xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

omg, couldnt get on here to tell you bout my day. got a bfp earlier on a supedrug test... it wasn't so much a big fat positive, more a very faint but there positive... so went out and got some tests. got tesco and clearblue twin pack. clear blue says no, but tesco says yes? oh how stressful :(


----------



## Loren

arghhhhhhhhh rachel!!!!!how exciting sweety congratualtions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!just hold your pee in for 4 hours or wait til morning to do another!!!orrr when is your AF due?xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

af due sunday or monday, but sunday is cd26 so cd one would be monday, i've also had 27 day cycles too so could even be tuesday.. arggghhh!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach, omg!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats :D That's so so so so so amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

it would be amazing if i could have a dark line please mr line man!!!! i now feel like im in limbo..


----------



## Wantabean

thats amazing rach :happydance: congratulations :hugs:
girls i want to stay and chat but need to go for nightshift so please dnt talk to much lol mwah. love you all :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Rach I dont think clearblue are all that sensitive but a line is a line and from what Ive seen the superdrug test are suppose to be pretty good so CONGRATS WOOOHOOOO 2 bfps YAYYYYY


----------



## Nixilix

holy majoly. i'll try and post a pic so you can all inspect and tell me i have line eye!!!


----------



## mommaof3

YAY where is are poas inspector the easter bunny sure has been busy delivering all these BFP im so excited WOOOOHOOOO heck ill even throw in a YEEEHAWWWWWW


----------



## Nixilix

mommaof3 said:


> YAY where is are poas inspector the easter bunny sure has been busy delivering all these BFP im so excited WOOOOHOOOO heck ill even throw in a YEEEHAWWWWWW

love it YEEEEHAWWWW


----------



## mommaof3

calliebaby said:


> Just made my first appointments!!!! I don't get to go in until 8 weeks. They don't even do an ultrasound until 20 weeks!!!! How will I wait that long!!!!
> 
> The lady on the phone told me that the average time it takes for women to get pregnant is 9 months. Interesting, huh?
> 
> Ness- You should totally test on 11dpo. :happydance:

Callie that is the same way they do here I just told a fib and said I wasnt sure and needed to have pregnancy confirmed so got an early apointment tell a little fib and say you cant be sure how far along you are and they will probably do a dateing scan at 12 weeks


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A line is a line! It's just faint cuz it's early :D It WILL get darker :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

can you see them too?? the darker one is tesco, took the things out cause the window keep steaming up with my hot pee!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7









008.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaof3

im not the offical inspector but I see LINES YAY


----------



## Loren

MOST DEFINATLEY A BFP!!!!! :yipee: :headspin: yayyyyyyyyyyy congratulations huniiiii xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: !!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## mommaof3

those really arnt that light I was able to see the one before clicking on the pic and there usually darker in person so how you gonna tell your dh the news oh I know slip one of the test in a plastic easter egg and tell him the easter bunny left him a surprise lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

He'll be like, whats this? lol.


----------



## mommaof3

ok you girls causeing me all this excitement lol I bet my little beanie is doing somersaults


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah :D Mine too! We're all excited!!


----------



## Nixilix

OMG.. i've already told him cause he had to check i didn't have line eye but he doesn't believe it and told me to do cbd to setting the arguement!! (well obviously not an argument!!) Haven't told him i've done it as he doesn't understand the sensitivity stuff hahaha! looks like i may just have my fertalised easter egg... hope it sticks :)


----------



## mommaof3

where is Nessie I really need to pressure her into testing early lol


----------



## mommaof3

MEN lol mine was the same way when I got that very first faint line only he couldnt see it lol give it a couple of days and the cbd will settle the argument in your favor


----------



## Nixilix

i really hope so, thanks girls. omg what would i do without you guys :)


----------



## calliebaby

Yay!!!!! I am so excited for you Rachel!!!!:happydance: Wait until the morning to due the digi again. I did one yesterday to (couldn't resist) and it was negative. Today, a big positive. My urine wasn't concentrated enough yesterday (can't stop peeing:haha:)


----------



## calliebaby

Ness, this settles it, you have to test on 11dpo:haha:


----------



## Nixilix

might do the other test test first then if thats stronger do digi! and prob all 16 ic i have left!!! Im so annoyed its bank hoiday cause i want the doctor to confirm!


----------



## Nixilix

calliebaby said:


> Ness, this settles it, you have to test on 11dpo:haha:

Hell yeah.... Where are you ness


----------



## calliebaby

The digi is so rewarding:thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

calliebaby said:


> The digi is so rewarding:thumbup:

Thats why i did it!!! I wish tomorrow was here!! I'll be awake all night now and my temp will mean nothing!


----------



## calliebaby

I could barely sleep last night even though I was exhausted and my temp is still high. It will be fine:hugs:
Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Nixilix

well...

i had a stich feeling last weekend then monday a really shooting pain the made me nearly keel over. 
Been tired but put that down to work cause moved to a new office 1 hr away so thought it was driving. 
Not nauseas YET. 
Had metallic taste but get that from folic acid anyway.
Had low back ache last night and today
Had af type cramps since probably monday tuesday 
Kept trumping last night, full of wind 

Most of them are heinsight cause dismissed all symptoms as somethings else... apart from the stitch thing. Didn't have any spotting.


----------



## calliebaby

Most women don't have any spotting. I am still having cramps, but they come and go. I have had the worst heartburn since yesterday.


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and I am already nauseous. I am so hungry but nothing sound good, and when I try to eat I get queasy.


----------



## Nixilix

not looking forward to that! (i feel so silly talking like im pregnant!) Yeah im having cramps. waves of them, not sore just there.


----------



## calliebaby

I noticed this morning that my nipples have already gotten bigger. They are expanding!:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Your tests and your chart look great. I think you can say you are pregnant!
Your chart is way higher this cycle than it was the last one.


----------



## Nixilix

Im a bridesmaid twice this year, oh dear! Dresses already bought and piad for, both high street so no room for manouvre... and one is for my sister. hope she is ok with it! Im sure she will be!


----------



## calliebaby

I am once this year! Luckily I dind't like the dress I picked out, so I returned it. I will be picking out a new one soon. I will be almost 6 months when I am in the wedding.


----------



## Nixilix

i will be 20 wks at sisters... hmmm... oh.


----------



## calliebaby

I will be 22 I think. That is so funny.


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Rachel


----------



## Loren

its gon veryyyyyyyyyyyyyy quiet in here!!!!wats going on lol xxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren. So glad I took this week off. I am exhausted.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! Omg! :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :bunny: :baby: :bunny: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :flasher: :bunny: :baby: :happydance: :wohoo: rachel babe! Congratulations! Wow girlie, well done!
See what happens when i dont come on for a day? 2 great big wopping bfps! Am chuffed for u girls! Deep down so jelous! Oh the green eyed monster :haha: but so happy for you two! Wow, am shocked! Tell that easter bunny to save some fertilised easter eggs for me, jo, ness, shan and loren! X and shEy x


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks hun means a lot xxx im staying here though!!


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Diane!!! Thank you!!!! I am sending loads of :dust: your way.


----------



## calliebaby

Nixilix said:


> Thanks hun means a lot xxx im staying here though!!

Me too!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

i bet if i dont come on for a month i will come on and there is no more crazy conception chicks, you will all be crazy concieved ones!! Thats half of us got bfps!! So happy for u callie n rach xx


----------



## calliebaby

We have a pretty good track record on here, eh?:happydance:

Who's next.........


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie n rach, good girls! Youre not allowed to leave, didnt i make u sign an agreement when u first joined up? Only when all the 4cs are knocked up are you allowed to stop posting in here. :haha: the Thread will then move over to the pregnancy section! I just knew one of u would get a bfp and for both of you to get it is amazing! You will both have the same due date!! How cool is that? You both HAVE to be bump buddie :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

buddies lol sorry, x


----------



## calliebaby

I feel way more comfortable over here anyways. I told my best friend today (because we were on the same cycle, she got her bfp last cycle though) and our due dates are about a month apart. It is so exciting. She screamed and then cried when I told her. Her and her husband are the only ones that will know (besides you lovely ladies until after mother's day when we are going to tell our parents and close family members.


----------



## jelliebabie

calliebaby said:


> We have a pretty good track record on here, eh?:happydance:
> 
> Who's next.........

Oh,
do we need a volunteer? Pick me :wave: pick me :wave: :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

well i haven't told anyone yet other than OH. if, and big IF i can persuade the doctors to do a test when they open tomorrow morning (our appointments are book on the day ones) then i may tell the OH parents at dinner on sunday for easter xx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh callie babe! Its so exciting aint it? Im getting excited for you! Its strange cos we share this journey together and u girls really do feel like true friends! If u dont mind me asking huni, what was your :sex: habits this cycle? Did u do anything else different that may have helped? X


----------



## jelliebabie

what a beautiful chart callie :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

We had sex every other day from around cd9 or so. If I go by when I thought I ovulated (cd17), we had sex two days before ovulation, the day of and the day after. If I go by when ff thinks I ovulated (cd18), we had sex three days before, the day before and the day after.
I took Robitussin (just the kind with expectorant only) this cycle a few days before ovulation to increase my cm (I still only had watery on the day I ovulated). I also lived up to my promise and fed dh oysters the day of O and the day after.:haha:
I only kept my hips in the air for 10 minutes at most after sex.


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> what a beautiful chart callie :thumbup:

Thank you. It was definitely my best one. I keep staring at it.:blush:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie! I ov cd18 and its cd11 now. Still not bd yet. Do u think its ok to start maybe cd13?? Dont wana tire dh out too soon lol x


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sure that is fine. I started early because it was only my third cycle since getting my period back after an 8 month hiatus and I was not sure when exactly I would ovulate. 
My doctor told me to have sex every other day and that it was the best way to go about it. She said it is better to have the sperm in the body before the egg is released so that conception is easier (sperm waiting for the egg instead of the other way around).


----------



## jelliebabie

so callie n rach, are you two girlies gonna be bump buddies then? X


----------



## calliebaby

I think we should be. What do you think Rachel: Want to be my bump buddy? :happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie! Im still buzzing for you! You would thimk it was me who got a bfp lol. Looking forward to sharing the next 9 happy n healthy months with you xx :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I just want to get through the next 8 weeks. Then I will feel so much better.


----------



## Nixilix

Yes pls!!!


----------



## molly85

Rachael you got a :bfp: sorry only read the last 2 pages


----------



## Loren

hey callie :) just read up been watching some tele and joining the smep forum :D i'll second what diane said tel that easter bunny to send some fertilised eggs our ways lol. what u all upto??? iyaaaa dianeeeee & Jo xxxx


----------



## molly85

I'l take any sort of egg just so i know i have some


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya loren huni :wave:


----------



## Loren

hi dianeeeee, how r u??? i'm actually looking forward to this month for some reason :D thats a first 4 me haha xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

good girl loren, just remember to relax, everything is crossed for u babe :hugs: xx


----------



## calliebaby

I am soooooooooo tired.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## calliebaby

Nixilix said:


> Yes pls!!!

K. It's official miss bump buddy:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: JO


----------



## Loren

:hugs:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> good girl loren, just remember to relax, everything is crossed for u babe :hugs: xx

yep thats what i'm going to try and do :) lets just hope this egg releases and his god damn sperm get ther act together!!!!thank uuuu, once i stop BDing i'll cross everything for you huni xxx :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

CONGRATULATIONS callie - thats amazing news!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

how is everyone??

ive not been on here 4 ages....there's so much to catch up on?? any more good news?????

im on day 16 and no sign of ov yet , normal thou i guess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

and Rachel congratulations honey xxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you so much Gem:hugs:
:dust: to you!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> good girl loren, just remember to relax, everything is crossed for u babe :hugs: xx
> 
> yep thats what i'm going to try and do :) lets just hope this egg releases and his god damn sperm get ther act together!!!!thank uuuu, once i stop BDing i'll cross everything for you huni xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

callie n rachel, nixilix both got bfps!! Woohoo x


----------



## Shey

Yay Congrats Callie!


----------



## molly85

HeyCallieet al


----------



## xGemxGemx

calliebaby said:


> Thank you so much Gem:hugs:
> :dust: to you!!!

awwww i am absolutely made up 4 you!!!!! 

how are you feeling??? xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> callie n rachel, nixilix both got bfps!! Woohoo x

thats amazing news isnt it!!!!!!!!!!!!

how are you diane???? im hoping were joining them this month!!!!! not long till you ov now....i have no idea when i will so we may be around the same time....im guessing another week xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hows ness ?? couldnt see any posts from her xx hope ur okay hun


----------



## xGemxGemx

any news yet jo ????? xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

im off to bed soooo tired , night night laydeeeees!!!!

made up 4 u girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya gemma and thanks! Yip am due to ov in a week. Would be cool if we ov at the sametime! Keep in touch babe, goodnite :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I am trying to figure out how I am going to make it through Easter without giving the news away. This will be rough!!!
At least they all know that I gave up drinking to try and "lose some weight" :haha: I have been telling people that for months now.


----------



## molly85

I don't think so Gem apart from my diet no sign ofa egg


----------



## calliebaby

How is it going Jo? How is the diet treating you?


----------



## molly85

I'm hungry for choccy and bread some evilperson has left chocy muffins in the office


----------



## calliebaby

Stupid evil people :growlmad: Want me to beat them up for you?:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

How's it going Shey?


----------



## molly85

2 people have already said it is making a difference,i think they were sucking up


----------



## molly85

Nothing scarier than a pregnant woman.
Matt hasofferedto eat my share the swine


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Nothing scarier than a pregnant woman.
> Matt hasofferedto eat my share the swine

:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> 2 people have already said it is making a difference,i think they were sucking up

That's awesome!!!I am sure it has!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

I'm soo excited for you guys I have to figure out when I need to rebook at the doctors if I ovulate first i will actually be annoyed


----------



## calliebaby

Is it bad that I am already popping out of my bra? I think I have graduated from victorias secret. :haha:I don't think they carry anything past where i was at.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> I'm soo excited for you guys I have to figure out when I need to rebook at the doctors if I ovulate first i will actually be annoyed

I hope your doctor gives you something to induce your period if you do not end up ovulating.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Something would be good.
Small Hammocks Callie?


----------



## calliebaby

May need to go that route if they continue to sprout like this :haha:


----------



## molly85

You'll have tosend me there web address i see 2 beach balls developing in front of me


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> You'll have tosend me there web address i see 2 beach balls developing in front of me

:haha:


----------



## molly85

I have 1 of my favorites on and I am falling out this is sooooo upsetting I keepneeding to adjust


----------



## molly85

*Ginger Juice*

Ingredients
500ml/17fl oz boiling water
2cm/1in piece fresh root ginger, peeled, sliced
3cm/1½in cube rock sugar or 2-3 tbsp soft brown sugar

Method
1. Heat the water in a small saucepan and add the ginger pieces. Bring to the boil, add the rock sugar and reduce the heat to a simmer. Simmer for five minutes, then strain into a cup and serve.



Loren you ok?


----------



## Shey

hey callie my flu is gone! hehe! and in 3 days i get to see DF


----------



## molly85

Yay comeon Shey's eggs


----------



## calliebaby

Yay!!! I'm excited for you Shey:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

That was quite the spike in your temp today Shey. Wow.


----------



## Shey

Yea and Im not even feverish


----------



## molly85

did you seen mine Calli have only just I havejust started doing it again


----------



## calliebaby

I am curious to see what your chart will look like if you continue to temp Jo. If it keeps going up, it may be ovulation.....although ff may have a harder time determining ovulation because there is not enough data to determine a clear coverline.
Good luck:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> Yea and Im not even feverish

What is your cm like?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Diane!!!


----------



## molly85

creamy sticky not really much there.though after poop i have a little bit more creamy ewcmtypestuff but not enough ping to it as I had a good batch a week or so agoits on my chart


----------



## calliebaby

I really hope your body figures it out soon Jo. I want every one of the 4 C ladies to get their :bfp:


----------



## Shey

calliebaby said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Yea and Im not even feverish
> 
> What is your cm like?Click to expand...

It's creamy and white


----------



## Shey

I don't even know when I ov


----------



## molly85

lol sorry TMI wasn't reading properly. Where did diane go and hello nicole?


----------



## Shey

I didn't see her


----------



## molly85

She wa viewing it showsdown at thebottom of the page


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> lol sorry TMI wasn't reading properly.

Actually I wanted to know about yours too.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls


----------



## Shey

hey Shan


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Shan. How are you doing? I was just wondering where you were.


----------



## molly85

Hey Shan.
I think I amwith Ness it'sa bit like wall paper paste when I bare down generally its just a little lotiony


----------



## shaerichelle

Busy Busy. Unpacking, getting DH room ready never finished it before he got home:cry: , went shopping, then my stepdaughters are here helped them with their rooms.. My son had a splinter..that was fun..

Tired.. 

DH and I had sex he passed out lol

I have woke up this morning with a whatever attitude. Cause nothing I can do to help. Then I have been oozing ewcm all day with a show cervix.. and my temps have changed:)


----------



## calliebaby

I finally condensed my siggies. They were getting out of control!:wacko:


----------



## molly85

Is that picture showing bubs above her belly button?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it does Jo. I am trying to think of a sig for me


----------



## Shey

hello world im your wild girl
im your ch ch ch cherry bomb


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> I have woke up this morning with a whatever attitude. Cause nothing I can do to help. Then I have been oozing ewcm all day with a show cervix.. and my temps have changed:)

Sending you loads of ovulation :dust:


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Is that picture showing bubs above her belly button?

I just realized that too.:haha:


----------



## Shey

im trying to get my mind off these cramps


----------



## molly85

ohhh. Is that where bubs actually grows or is the picture dodgy?
I am still poking my firmunder the fat tummy. I dnt want to diet anddiscover i am actually an undiagnosed bump, how hard does your tummy go?


----------



## Shey

I love rock n roll so come and take your time and dance with me


----------



## calliebaby

It is just a bad picture.


----------



## shaerichelle

no it grows below the belly button

thanks callie I need to dust kik

Shey you singing?


----------



## calliebaby

My stomach is fairly firm above my belly button. It is more soft below.


----------



## Shey

yup Shan I'm singing! It's so I don't think bout the pain in my abdomen


----------



## molly85

below seems more firm when stood or lying than the top bit. jeez i should stop poking


----------



## shaerichelle

im creating a new sig jo you can use it


----------



## molly85

ohhh lets have a look


----------



## molly85

lol who ami kidding my tummy is normal i think


----------



## calliebaby

Wow. I am so hungry.


----------



## molly85

I can offer you salad or veg


----------



## shaerichelle

im always hungry
lol


----------



## calliebaby

What is hard, is that I am hungry but nothing is appetizing to me. 
I keep getting shooting pains in my nipples.. and the stomach cramps are keeping me on my toes. I have read that the cramps usually stop after a few days.


----------



## Shey

Aww Callie! how bout some ice cream?


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I need to lay down. I am beat. Talk to all of you tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> Aww Callie! how bout some ice cream?

Sweets sound awful for some reason. I think I need protein or something.


----------



## molly85

Ohh i hope so.


----------



## molly85

CHicken?
Sleep well Callie


----------



## mommaof3

grrrr dh has had the computer playing poker on my facebook account cause he has lost all his money and is working on mine darn man is lucky I love him lol


----------



## molly85

Lol. no wander you weren't there to chat to


----------



## Shey

Feel better Callie! text me!


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo he is hooked on the new texas hold em poker im afraid to see how much of my money he has lost


----------



## molly85

its fake money right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Callie. Feel better

JO what cha think

hi Nicole


----------



## mommaof3

lol yes Jo its fake oh how I wish it was real as I have one close to 100grand 

Hi shan 

So I just had to have tacos tonight boy was that not a good idea I did discover breadsticks and chees from noble romans pizza settles my stomach go figure


----------



## molly85

I can't see it Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

its in my sig


----------



## shaerichelle

Interesting Nicole if you only knew sooner.


----------



## mommaof3

yes and they actually tasted right nothing has been tasting like it should I want something then it just doesnt seem to satisfy me its weird im hungry but nothing sounds all that good


----------



## shaerichelle

kids they start young lol


----------



## mommaof3

ive ate so much fruit Ive got ulcers in my mouth and my tongue is a mess and im afraid little bean is gonna od on vitamin c so maybe bread will help like the fruit has and be easier on my poor mouth lol


----------



## Shey

I like it Shan really good job on the banner


----------



## molly85

nope I can't see it just getting those little red X's


----------



## molly85

nope I can't see it just getting those little red X's


----------



## Shey

I like it Shan really good job on the banner


----------



## molly85

Why can't i see it?


----------



## Shey

refresh your browser jo


----------



## molly85

NopeI still can't see it


----------



## Shey

hmm thats weird cause i can see it


----------



## molly85

i think i am just having problems


----------



## Shey

Here Jo this is Shan's siggie
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4485273541_e26080f416.jpg


----------



## molly85

nope still not seeing it. I might get it at home


----------



## Shey

k. well im off to bed now. night night


----------



## molly85

Night night


----------



## Shey

have a lovely day at work Jo


----------



## molly85

IT's nearly over


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> yes and they actually tasted right nothing has been tasting like it should I want something then it just doesnt seem to satisfy me its weird im hungry but nothing sounds all that good

That is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Nessicle

good morning girls!! How is everyone? just been catching up on posts! 

Rachel text me her bfp pic yesterday afternoon how amazing hey?! So happy for Callie and Rachel! Hope I can join them next week however still not feeling too confident!

7dpo and symptoms

-pretty sure I felt a tugging sensation in my uterus early this morning 
-got a pain behind my belly button
-fertile cm 
-had indigestion this morning 

I ended up having a 3 white wine and sodas last night, feel pretty dreadful this morning like I've had a massive night out!

We went out with friends so I couldnt not have a drink or two but I feel so guilty especially cos I have a hangover and feel so exhausted this morning!


----------



## Nixilix

Keep the pma girlie! 

Well tested this morning with fmu using tesco and ic - line there but fainter compared to yesterday? Temp dropped by .5 too?? 

How is everyone xx


----------



## shaerichelle

PMA Ness.

Im trying myself. I think my whatever attitude is working..

My hcg hormone symptoms loss..

Smaller boobs, flatter stomach, not eating as much,... my temps are better and no more sore breasts and vajjay pain

Might not be on much family is coming over and its my hubbys bday. The big 40 I mean 37 lol.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## calliebaby

I am good. A little nauseous this morning but ok. Washed the sheets last night...bad idea. I wanted to puke all night.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## MyTurnYet

shaerichelle said:


> Ill bbiab I need to shower and bathe.
> 
> Before I go I Want to say I am stopping taking one of my supplements. My doc that does my bowen therapy said its probably delaying my cycle. He also said that I should not take vitex, epo and black cohosh.. those can work for some people and some people they dont and dont take the chance... He also told me that umm. I have adrenals of an athletic person and they are working in overdrive in the am and then they pitter out to more even in the afternoon, so I am going to start running ..
> 
> And the bowen therapy is helping and my fibro is responding. He said everytime I have burning fibro he said my neurotransmitters and flaring and causing the pain. So one medicine that helped me a while back I am going to take again. Its called Sam-e. Its a natural antidepressant.. and it helps neurotransmitters..
> 
> Oh the one supplement I am getting off of senthil told me its not doing anything to delay whats going on :haha: right. He told me today yup thats your problem ...:growlmad: :guns:

Shaerichelle, I have fibro, too, and take all those things your doc told you not to...including black cohosh, epo and vitex. Oh no! Did he say why? Also, do you mind if I ask what bowen therapy is?


----------



## shaerichelle

MyTurnYet said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ill bbiab I need to shower and bathe.
> 
> Before I go I Want to say I am stopping taking one of my supplements. My doc that does my bowen therapy said its probably delaying my cycle. He also said that I should not take vitex, epo and black cohosh.. those can work for some people and some people they dont and dont take the chance... He also told me that umm. I have adrenals of an athletic person and they are working in overdrive in the am and then they pitter out to more even in the afternoon, so I am going to start running ..
> 
> And the bowen therapy is helping and my fibro is responding. He said everytime I have burning fibro he said my neurotransmitters and flaring and causing the pain. So one medicine that helped me a while back I am going to take again. Its called Sam-e. Its a natural antidepressant.. and it helps neurotransmitters..
> 
> Oh the one supplement I am getting off of senthil told me its not doing anything to delay whats going on :haha: right. He told me today yup thats your problem ...:growlmad: :guns:
> 
> Shaerichelle, I have fibro, too, and take all those things your doc told you not to...including black cohosh, epo and vitex. Oh no! Did he say why? Also, do you mind if I ask what bowen therapy is?Click to expand...

Because they work from some and others they dont. They are good for irregularity. Bowen therapy is a muscle and tendon reset.. almost like accupressure and it resets your body.


----------



## shaerichelle

Where is everyone?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh My I think I am oving. I need to use an opk I have one left I hope I get a smiley.

I have pain on my left side.The last time I ovd was Jan 4 so its about the right time of the month. I am praying. What an awesome present for DH

Let me say. This place has made him so much different in a good way :winkwink:


----------



## molly85

Hey Shan now i see it
Scales like me today


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Shannon!!! I am glad to hear the good news about hubby as well. 
I am wondering where everyone is too.


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Jo :hi:


----------



## molly85

check out the ticker I have now mislayed 11 pounds


----------



## shaerichelle

Woah ! See you are losing weight. OMG. They say the first two weeks average loss is 8-13 lbs I lost that much the last time.

Thanks Callie. I am keeping my fingers crossed. Its a harsh pain ill tell ya, but I think my chart the last three days is much better. How you feeling momma?


----------



## Nixilix

hey everyone! good luck shan, hope you are o'ing!!


----------



## molly85

I think it was allwater or something


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe but still thats awesome.

I have to go sigh my sister will be here soon ugh..


----------



## molly85

Callie Chart updated


----------



## calliebaby

I am good Shannon. The cramps are still there today but still come and go. I am peeing non-stop and am slightly nauseous. I have actually lost 2 pounds this week. I am trying to eat but nothing appeals to me. I need to go to the store today and get some fruit and stuff.

Congrats Jo on the weight loss!!! That must feel so rewarding.


----------



## molly85

I would rather be in your posistion Callie. Do you feel PG yet?


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon ladies!!! only just got back from visiting relatives!!!

OMG I have mega sore boobs girls and I never get sore boobs! They feel really warm like burny too and have an ache in my right hand side near pubic bone and had like a pinching feeling behind my belly button......


I think I might be pregnant!!


----------



## calliebaby

I think I have had feeling since Tuesday that something was going on. I have a lot of symptoms and they are all things that feel different. I feel more pregnant today for sure. I think part of it is believing that I am though. Also, af would have been due today most likely (possibly tomorrow), so once monday is here I think it will feel even more real. My temp is still good and high.:happydance: I have saved one frer to take tomorrow. I want to see how much stronger the line is 3 days after the first test.


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> afternoon ladies!!!
> I think I might be pregnant!!

:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks callie!! I've always said my first symptom if I was would be sore boobs as I never get sore boobs! I'm getting pains through them as I'm sat here!!


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> afternoon ladies!!! only just got back from visiting relatives!!!
> 
> OMG I have mega sore boobs girls and I never get sore boobs! They feel really warm like burny too and have an ache in my right hand side near pubic bone and had like a pinching feeling behind my belly button......
> 
> 
> I think I might be pregnant!!

:yipee: :headspin: yayyyyyyyyy i really hope u r huni u deserve it!!!and judging from what you have symptom wise i will actually agree with u on the fact of I THINK U MIGHT JUST BE PREGNANT TOOOOOO!!! yayyyyy!!!!!!!

i'll tel u aswel, in jan wen i got my BFP my boobs wer so sore i felt sik wen OH went near them and wen bathe-ing!!!!and kept getting a pinching behind and beside my belly buton !!!!! arghhhh Nesssssss!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back later ladies :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hey girliessss!!!!! how r u all? started the SMEP lastnyt :D and then lied back with 2 pillows underneath my tush with both legs up in the air and did a little rigling with my legs bent into me chest for just over 20 mins- 30mins hopefully it done sumthing haha i'm feeling really positive this month jst hope the PMA is worth it!!!!xxxx o and i'm so excited to have the tele to myself tonight :D OH went and bought 2 tickets to go the pics to see clash of the titans and i am not into that film what so ever haha so hes goin with a frend so its just me and the pooch :D o yesss wat mor do u want on a satday nyt wen ur not going out :D aha xx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies!!! only just got back from visiting relatives!!!
> 
> OMG I have mega sore boobs girls and I never get sore boobs! They feel really warm like burny too and have an ache in my right hand side near pubic bone and had like a pinching feeling behind my belly button......
> 
> 
> I think I might be pregnant!!
> 
> :yipee: :headspin: yayyyyyyyyy i really hope u r huni u deserve it!!!and judging from what you have symptom wise i will actually agree with u on the fact of I THINK U MIGHT JUST BE PREGNANT TOOOOOO!!! yayyyyy!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll tel u aswel, in jan wen i got my BFP my boobs wer so sore i felt sik wen OH went near them and wen bathe-ing!!!!and kept getting a pinching behind and beside my belly buton !!!!!
> arghhhh Nesssssss!!!!xxxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: oooh thank you sweetie!! 

they're quite sore just above like on my breast bone and round the sides! Less CM today but it comes and goes, and the pinching Loren - did it sorta feel like a sharp pinch?? 


eeeekkkk!!!! only 4 days to go til testing!!! Think I may test on Tuesday though! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren time alone with the tv sounds ace!! we're watching True Blood!!


Oh and the SMEP is awesome and relaxed!! 

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey loves! 

Sorry I've been scarce..have been oh so busy with family/holiday stuff. These people sure love their get-togethers lol. Got another one to go to tomorrow..then I think I can relax a lil. Whew. How's everyone??

Nessie, you sound pregnant!

Not sure what else I've missed.


----------



## Loren

my boobs really hurt but hurt more on my breast bone because they felt like they wer pulling down and around the sides and felt heavy!!!!and actually did feel burny at times!!!all very brilliant signs nessy poooo!!!! haha am soooooo excited for u!!!!u would think it was my bfp haha send sum symptoms my way next week haha.yer sumtyms it actually made me go :| OW wtf was that, because i didnt expect it and it made me jump haha.i didnt have any CM atall.good luck for testingggggg the excitements unbarable!!!!!!haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :dust:


i'm going to take this devil pooch out then get comfy and watch casualty!!!!!its my guilty satday nyt pleasure haha.i really do hope SMEP works!!!going to get some concieve plus next week and just start using it from about CD10-CD13 then until i stop BDing just before i think AF will arrive!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> they're quite sore just above like on my breast bone and round the sides! Less CM today but it comes and goes, and the pinching Loren - did it sorta feel like a sharp pinch??
> 
> 
> eeeekkkk!!!! only 4 days to go til testing!!! Think I may test on Tuesday though! xxxx

Hey sweetie, thats what i had a sharp shooting pain that lasted for a split second but man it hurt. It was the day after stich feeling. And my boobs were sore at the side (now they are just sore everywhere)

I just hope my af doesn't show tomorrow or monday :) 

I cant wait for you to test though!!!


----------



## Loren

hey huni, i'm fine just waiting for OH to do 1 and go the pix haha.u ok? OMG just herd OH's frend shout Loren av u bin 4 a shit it stinks hahahaha then i popd me ed out n borkd Mia had done her buisness in the house!!!!!!!OMG i am fuming!!!!theyve just taken her out wile i cleaned up the floor and she did another 1 outside!!!!wtf!!!!xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Oh no Loren, although that made me giggle!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL that made me laugh so much!

I'm doing great..haven't had any morning sickness in the past few days!!!!! SO HAPPY :D *knock on wood* lol


----------



## Loren

haha i can laff nw but at the tym i was like R U 4 REAL MIA!!!and she just put her hed down but proper waggd her tail i was like :| OMGGGGGG haha.and OH's frend is annoying me!!!hes getting her all excited!!which ive realised she throws up wen shes excited so ive just told bradley i'm not moving from the living room till ur back so if shes sick or anything then i wont no!!xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Loren that made me pmsl about Mia :rofl: 

oooh thanks Brandy!! :hugs:

yeah they're defo sore on the breastbone more and round the sides too! my abdo feels pretty tender too!! 

Rachel my pain isn't so much a pain just yet just like a nipping sensation I've had on and off! 

OMG I am testing on Tuesday two days before AF is due!! eeek!! I truly hope I'm pregnant! 

Just had a chinese with OH and ate too much and feel sick now :sick: thought I was gonna throw up for a minute now I feel hungry again ha ha!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies im sure I missed so much you chatterboxes I did see someone is Gonna test MONDAY lol I gotta try so all this cooking for tomorrow has me done in all the smells are just to much plus trying to get laundry done on top of it I love my laundry soap and I have some delicious smelling candles but I cant take the smell of any of it


----------



## mommaof3

Shan my phone is being a pain today it doesnt want to let me text gives me some error mumbo jumbo so I really think your getting ready to O so give dh some awesome B-Day sex tell him we all say Happy Birthday


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nicole I'm testing Tuesday will be 11dpo and AF due on Thursday 13dpo eek!! I think I might actually be pregnant hun! Boobs killing, nipping sensations behind belly button, aching round pubic bone and had a tugging sensation early on this morning!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I say test Monday too :D


----------



## mommaof3

calliebaby said:


> I am good Shannon. The cramps are still there today but still come and go. I am peeing non-stop and am slightly nauseous. I have actually lost 2 pounds this week. I am trying to eat but nothing appeals to me. I need to go to the store today and get some fruit and stuff.
> 
> Congrats Jo on the weight loss!!! That must feel so rewarding.

Callie I know just how you feel try some citrus fruit and pineapple it does seem to help 


Jo wtg on the weight loss you deserve to go buy yourself a sexy outfit


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, good job on the weight loss! Sorry, I hardly ever backtrack and read much, cuz yall chat soooo much lol.


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I say test Monday too :D

lol you cheeky monkey!! 

I don't think I dare test at 10dpo I'm too scared - will see what happens over next two days.....if my boobs stay sore then I will test, :thumbup:


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> lol Nicole I'm testing Tuesday will be 11dpo and AF due on Thursday 13dpo eek!! I think I might actually be pregnant hun! Boobs killing, nipping sensations behind belly button, aching round pubic bone and had a tugging sensation early on this morning![/QUOTE
> 
> Nessie you really should do a practice test id say tomorrow to get your technique ready and see if the Easter Bunny gives you a surprise then you can take the real test tuesday I meen if your bbs are hurting then just maybe there is enough hormones Im just saying to be really good at anything takes alot of practice


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Practice makes perfect, ya know :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: you too are buggars!!! lol I have no tests in the house and wouldnt be able to get any til Monday at the very earliest so no go tomorrow girlies!! But will see what Monday brings!! 

If I do get my bfp it's all credit to the SMEP!!xx


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab dh seems to need my help I sure hope its nothing that is smelly


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not "if"..It's when :D


----------



## Nessicle

gosh I feel silly believing I really could be cos I was let down every month before! 

Got indigestion right now! think I ate too much!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sooo tired! It may be bedtime for me. :hugs: Gnight for now ladies xo


----------



## Shey

This sucks I just got AF today and have a bad migraine


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs: shey..


----------



## Nixilix

Ok girls so im very concerned.. ic's are still crap although showing a very faint line. havent got any others. did tesco last night and this morning and both have faint but very thin lines on. nothing is getting darker. im not doing the digi if the others are getting lighter?? Im so confused.. now im thinking its a chemical :(


----------



## Nessicle

Have you got anything you can test with tomorrow morning? 

When is af due??


----------



## Nixilix

ive still got ic's left, so will use one of those, or two!

tomorrow is CD 26 so technically CD1 should be monday, although i have had 27 cycles too so might even come tuesday xx so confusing. why cant it just be dark pink!


----------



## Nessicle

I have seen that the IC's never seem to get dark though hun! Even for women who were like 4 weeks pregnant! Could be the same for you don't worry too much xx


----------



## molly85

some1 said Hcg can take 2 days to double so don't panic yet, the silver lining to the cloud would be that you know you can get :bfp:

Hugs Racheal.

Thank you all for cheering me on


----------



## Nessicle

well done with the weightloss Jo!! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

yeah go jo!!!! well done xxx gotta go bed now, im tired, lets see what tomorrow brings eh? xx


----------



## Nessicle

good luck Rach keep us posted extra stickyness being sent your way xx


----------



## Nixilix

thanks, will do xx speak tomorrow x


----------



## mommaof3

Rach it took about 4 days after I got the faint lines to get a nice dark pink line your hcg level is suppose to double every 2 or 3 days so try and not worry


----------



## calliebaby

I am going to use my last frer tomorrow to see how much it darkens. That will put my frer tests 3 days apart.
I have actually heard some women due not test positive on a digi until a few days after their period would have been due. Even if they had gotten multiple positives on frers. 
I have been so pukey today. I have not thrown up yet, but the way I am feeling more sick each day, I wouldn't put it past me in the future.


----------



## calliebaby

Nixilix said:


> ive still got ic's left, so will use one of those, or two!
> 
> tomorrow is CD 26 so technically CD1 should be monday, although i have had 27 cycles too so might even come tuesday xx so confusing. why cant it just be dark pink!

My line wasn't dark pink on thursday, but on friday,a digi still worked. I looked it up online and frers and clearblue digis have the same sensitivity. A digi may work for you with fmu.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Callie I can't remember is this your first?


----------



## Loren

well done joooo xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey Loren I didn't read what you crazy pooch has been upto did it puke on some1?


----------



## molly85

Bleeding workscales took off half 1Lb bleeding things hate me


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Callie I can't remember is this your first?

Yes it is :cloud9:


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Bleeding workscales took off half 1Lb bleeding things hate me

You need to stop weighing so much. :haha: Your weight fluctuates constantly throughout the day.


----------



## molly85

yep i trust my 1s at home but i like to see how useless these 1s are we have decided they hate us all when ever or whoever stands on them.

Oh the excitement


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Rachel :hi: How are you doing?


----------



## molly85

What's everyone doing tomorrow?


----------



## Loren

hey jo, no she shit agen haha and OH's frend shouted "LOREN HAVE U HADA SHIT IT STINKS" so i just startd lafing opend the door and got a wiff and borked haha i can laff nw but stil  now shes borkin if she throws up thats it icen in the cake haha.but o wel she cant tel me wats up so.this might sound vile but......some how shes gota hold of my hair :S like from wen ive brushed it, it was in her poo and i was stroken her b4 and she had sum hangn out her mouth :S it all goes in the bin and she cant get to the bin coz she gets sent out the kitchen :S :S :S magic dog!!!!!! and now shes borkn her head off!!!!4 a dog for 9months i wud really say she has the brain of a 8weeks old pup!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

nothing much going 4 a roast in OH's mums then upto my mums for a catch up xx what r u up2 tomorow jo?xx


----------



## molly85

Sleeping and working.

Molly gets hold of our hair intresting when it ties a bit she hasn't pooped to a bit she has. It gets in her food when we serve it and on the floor and bed and she some how eats it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi All!

Jo- Its callies first
Hi Nicole. Ugh mine is being a pos as well. I plan on giving dh a lapdance etc tonight. got me a sexy outfit... lol

Loren.. Eww poo. does she ever stop!

NESS! OMG YoU are PREGNANT. Thats exactly what happen to me.

Rachel.. Some chicks never get a dark line!


----------



## molly85

hey Sha soz about my bug emailing you it totally demolished thataccount havechanged pword


----------



## Loren

ther jst silly rnt they they shud b like the dogs off UP haha so they can understand us and we can understand them!!!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/304982-have-fibro-cfs-join-us-ttc-journey.html

This is for Nicole.. I know she isnt on right now..


----------



## molly85

i am sure molly does we have meaningful conversations then she turns roundand licks her nubin


----------



## molly85

how is the visit from your sister Shan?


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Loren.. Eww poo. does she ever stop!

ino!!!!this is the second time but seems like the 50th because of having to clean and wash the floor with having BEIGE CARPET!!!!!xxx OH is a full on nob 4 taking her in and now i'm atatchd!!!ive told him if SMEP works this month and i get my BFP she gets put in the garden and not the house and he looks after her not me!!!xxx she too strong and stinky


----------



## Loren

i love the sig shan!!!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats okay Jo... 

Phew tomorrow night I am gonna relax.. well tomorrow night.

Tonight jacuzzi and wine. Dh has gotten spoiled.. breakfast in bed fish lunch. chicken 65 for dinner. lots of presents.. He got a decision maker from the kids lol


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> how is the visit from your sister Shan?

She got into a fender bender on her way here
:wacko:

she decided not to even come over to relax over but to just go home:cry:

Her daughters back and her neck hurt. The car hit my nieces door:cry:

So it was shitty.

Crap I gotta play easter bunny tonight.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Loren.. Eww poo. does she ever stop!
> 
> ino!!!!this is the second time but seems like the 50th because of having to clean and wash the floor with having BEIGE CARPET!!!!!xxx OH is a full on nob 4 taking her in and now i'm atatchd!!!ive told him if SMEP works this month and i get my BFP she gets put in the garden and not the house and he looks after her not me!!!xxx she too strong and stinkyClick to expand...

She needs training.. I cant have animal to much work lol.


----------



## Christy31

Does anyone know how long after stopping progesterone cream should you expect AF. I stopped useing it on monday after BFN and still nothing.

Thanks so much


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> i love the sig shan!!!xxx

ill add it for everyone:)


----------



## molly85

MAke the tummy bigger for me Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo you are funny


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4488232678_809dc7b92e_m.jpg

The siggie.


----------



## molly85

Hope your niece is ok Shan. I really hate accidents since I was in 1 that should have killed me


----------



## shaerichelle

My sister was too that is why she freaked out. If she was wearing her seatbelt she would have died.


----------



## shaerichelle

Christy31 said:


> Does anyone know how long after stopping progesterone cream should you expect AF. I stopped useing it on monday after BFN and still nothing.
> 
> Thanks so much

I dont know You should google it.


----------



## molly85

I'm not sure what saved me i wa belted in the guys in the back weren't I walked away with a twisted rib, a bang on the head and memories every1 else had much worse in juries or died


----------



## Christy31

shaerichelle said:


> Christy31 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long after stopping progesterone cream should you expect AF. I stopped useing it on monday after BFN and still nothing.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> I dont know You should google it.Click to expand...


I have googled it but can't find a striaght answer about the cream. I was hoping someone here would have some experience with it. I'am anxiously waiting for AF to start first round of clomid.


----------



## Loren

ino!!shes a little bitch she behaves 4 me but not OH!! thank uuuu!!! and for those who have kids........my mum n dad used to do this for me n my sisters........ either baby powder (talc), washing powder. with ur 3 fingers (middle and 2 either side) bend them so ur middle finger is slightly higher than the rest and press them into the powder then on to ur rug, carpet dark flooring and it makes it look like the easter bunny has left his/her feet mark as he/shes left the eggs :) xxxx or use ur finger tips and make a rabbit foot luking mark xxx


----------



## molly85

Shan I am a badperson I can't stomach plain or vanilla yoghurts so have opted for fat free fruit ones calories are higher but they fill me up so less food needed in total


----------



## Loren

sig wont work :( cant get it to appear in ther just cums up a link xx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo.You can flavor them with extras. I cant have yogurts:( I only can have rice ones and they are considered carbs.

CHristy.. I would say a week or so. I was told not to take progestrerone cream because it would delay AF and make my cycles messed up

Loren, that is an awesome idea. I dont have baby powder... Just flour.. hmm.. They are getting but three things but we spent 25 each on them. I was cheap this year and got them a gift card to the craft store lol

I think I was oving earlier the pain is gone... And we bd last night not the night before. Well every other day for a few days. crossing my fingers...


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo glad the accident didnt hurt you

Loren add it as an image.:)


----------



## molly85

i was being very self indulgent there for a momenet


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies


----------



## molly85

Hey shey,1 day to go. how's u?


----------



## Shey

Im aight got AF today and been pmsing big time today


----------



## molly85

pants and DF arrives tomorrow. never mind practise makes perfect


----------



## Shey

he arrives on monday! i just dunno what time cause he's driving


----------



## molly85

oh sorry weare already into sundayif it helps I think you O'd on the CD17 so if you can get him to stick around for 3 weeks you may be in luck


----------



## Shey

I'm suppose to O on the 5th of april


----------



## molly85

how long are your cycles usually? thats 2 days away for you how will that work?


----------



## Shey

I have no idea, but I just read an article and it said that it is possible to get pregnant during menstration.


----------



## molly85

I read it 2, Looking at your chart if last month was standard I justdon't think it would work. I don't want to rain on your parade but I don't want you to be overly excited.If stuff is coming out its going to hard for the littleguys to get in and stay in and they only have a 5 day life span in ideal conditions. How long is DF down for?


----------



## Shey

He is down here for the whole week


----------



## molly85

JUst enjoy your self then. Hemight be like Matt and squeamish about :sex: during a period


----------



## Shey

He won't he said he doesn't mind :sex:ing with a girl on her af


----------



## molly85

Cool. HUgs my dear I really hope you catch that egg some how


----------



## Shey

Thank you Jo. I hope I do too and I hope you get your BFP as well.


----------



## molly85

I'm deffinatly in this for the long haul


----------



## Shey

haha aww Jo


----------



## molly85

i really need to be in my job for 3 months atleast so should all workout.


----------



## Shey

good luck girlie! anyways imma call it a night and i'll chat with ya tomorrow(today for you)


----------



## molly85

Er Yes, night night


----------



## Shey

night night


----------



## calliebaby

Have you ever tried non-fat greek yogurt Jo? You can find it organic with real fruit in it for like 130 calories. It is super creamy, thick and yummy.


----------



## Nessicle

good morning girls! 

How is everyone?

Rach can't wait to see your next test!

OMG my boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation! 

I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive.....OMG I think I'm pregnant girls!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Easter, girls. We are off to a bbq today. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Happy easter honey and God bless xxx


----------



## Nixilix

:test: :test: :test:!!! haha.

ICs are still showing faint lines and temp went up today so fingers crossed. have normal af type cramps today, hope it stays away.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel darling you need a frer or something.

Ness you are pregnant. Just start testing. Thats exactly where my breasts hurt yesterday.

No ov for me :cry: and DH got "tired" after the lapdance and sexy outfit:cry: I didnt sleep good last night lets just say that.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Shannon:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Rachel- Your temps look great. Maybe give it another day or so and use a frer or a digi.

Ness- Your symptoms sound good, I am rooting for you:happydance: I expect to see a test no later than 11dpo though:haha: (just kidding, wait as long as you feel you can, it is actually less stressful).

Happy Easter to everyone!!!

AFM- I took my last frer this morning and the line came up quicker and darker. Not as dark as the control line, but getting there. My breasts officially hurt to sleep on and I pee about twice an hour now. My cramps have subsided and my nausea is lasting more throughout the day now (no puking yet). I am still getting headaches everyday. My temps are so steady now. I am going to temp tomorrow and then not again until friday. I think it is a stressor for me now.

How is everyone today?:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys! I'm too scared to test girls! 

Boobs aren't aching as much as they were this morning, was slightly worried so asked in another thread if that's normal to wake up with mega sore boobs then for it to ease off as the day goes on and one girl said her's were exactly like that!

They're not tingly at the moment now but still sore when I feel them! It has to be a pg symptom though - I mean to come and go like it did and just feels a bit 'bruised' in the armpit area at the mo'! Also feel a bit achy in the general pubic bone area although only when I'm 'focused' on it if that makes sense? CM is hardly anything now compared with a couple of days ago, although I know everyone is different and some people don't get any CM up until their bfp! 

Callie the darker tests sound great :thumbup: how exciting!! Rachel some women's IC's never get darker so I would get a different test 

Shan can't believe your DH fell asleep afer his lapdance how rude!!


----------



## mommaof3

HAPPY EASTER LADIES Wheww what a day so far lol 

Ness honey just test when you feel ready 

shan your teenager fell asleep how rude lol 

ok Ive gotta go make potato salad YUCK the smell 

hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nicole babe!! Think I'm gonna test tomorrow :happydance: don't expect it to show at 9dpo but as I'm already having sore bb's I'm hoping there'll be enough hcg to show it! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed Ness.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im so upset today. DH held me while I cried. He told me not to give up hope but cd 74 here.. Its awful hard. Missed feb march and april ov time. I ovd around the 4th of Jan.. so I thought I would be oving by now.. :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shan thank you sweetie 

So sorry you're feeling upset :hugs: I would be too - but that is probs what's delaying your period or ov - the stress and emotion of it all, I know it's easier said than done not to stress though. I would go on bcp now to try and regulate your AF xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Cant take BCP until AF shows. Oh well I am not stressing I am to the point of whatever... As Nicole said the stress is being caused by the problem... Its not normal everyday stress!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yw ness.


----------



## Christy31

What's the longest it can take to get BFP if your pregnant? I'am 19 DPO the last time i tested was at 15 DPO. AF was due on 3/31 and my doctor had me useing pregesterone cream until 14 DPO so i haven't used it for 6 days and the only signs i have of AF is some spotting when i have BM.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm not sure christy, wish I could help u xx never had late af until tomorrow hopefully x

Shan, sorry it's shit. Wish I could suggest something but I haven't got a
clue?? Xx

ola everyone else. Hope we are all fine and dandy xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiya girls...

soooo exciting ness, wish i knew wat was goin on with my cycle!!! bd ' ing every other day!! 

awww christy..... everyone is different, but wen i went to see my doc he sed a hpt should come up a few days after my af was expected if not already...but it could be levels of hcg. when i was waiting and testing last month...doc said it was prob hormones...fingers crossed 4 u hun.....its awful not knowing ...im still like that now xxxx

howa u rachel?? must be feeling better now - temps look great , fxd xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Gem! nice to see you hun!! Not too sure about the bfp and 19dpo but hope someone can help! 

Rachel temps are looking ace babe, AF isn't coming tomorrow and you can take a lovely digi :hugs:

Shan - it's a vicious cycle, the problem is causing stress but the stress is causing the problem, that's what I meant to say I know you're under immense stress thats not related to every day life :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

boobies still aching tonight and getting the odd tingle/burny sensation here and there, the odd crampy twinge but nothing like AF cramps. Hoping that it was a surge in hormones that caused my boobs to hurt so much all of a sudden and now they're just hurting normally for now and obviously I'd expect that to get more painful once beanie gets settled! :) xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies.

Ugh I am missing my family bigtime. :(


----------



## Nessicle

big :hugs: brandy xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks :hugs:

I'll be fine. Its just days like this that get to me!

Your :bfp: will make me feel better :D


----------



## Nessicle

he he brandy :hugs: bless you I hope so will be ace if that cheers you up xx


----------



## Nixilix

aww brandy, dont be sad, can we be your surragote family :)

and by the way, my gosh i love your bump photos, as soon as i pluck up the courage to do the digi im snapping at mine!

Oh and ness, that bfp is on its way!!


----------



## Nixilix

xGemxGemx said:


> hiiya girls...
> 
> soooo exciting ness, wish i knew wat was goin on with my cycle!!! bd ' ing every other day!!
> 
> awww christy..... everyone is different, but wen i went to see my doc he sed a hpt should come up a few days after my af was expected if not already...but it could be levels of hcg. when i was waiting and testing last month...doc said it was prob hormones...fingers crossed 4 u hun.....its awful not knowing ...im still like that now xxxx
> 
> howa u rachel?? must be feeling better now - temps look great , fxd xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey sweetie!!!i'm ok, just want tomorrow to fly by, starting with a high temp so that on tuesday i can just go to the dam doctor!!!!! i hate bank holidays! 

how are you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

I hope so rachel I'm so scared it's gonna be another disappointing month - trying to stay positive cos of my sore bb's which I never get but knowing my luck it's a fluke lol x


----------



## Nixilix

mine were sore (but they always are) and now im getting the shooting pains every now and them in them. my nipples are tender now and before they never were.xx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Brandy. I miss mine too.. I understand

I know what you mean ness. Its not like I think of it every moment its more like when is my body gonna cooperate.. whatever nothing I can do about it! DH and I think my hormones are just evening out from the pregnancy!

Did an easter egg hunt with the kiddos Made easter eggs too. Phew.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> :hugs: Shannon:hugs:

thank you.


----------



## Nixilix

hey shan, you ok xx enjoying the new house? x


----------



## shaerichelle

Im okay. Was fooling around with my chart and decided to start a new chart with half my cycle it says I ovd weds.. Would there be implantation at 3 dpo. I had some pain real bad that was like the implantation last time.. Look at my chart and Ill add the other..

I LOVE the new house. I have take four jacuzzi baths :rofl:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I know what you mean Shan! Easter egg hunt sounds so much fun!! 

Rachel, yeah I've had a few shooting pains and bb's are starting to hurt more tonight mainly when I touch them or run up or down stairs etc, think I'm gonna get sore bb's morning and evening but least that means they won't hurt too much at night! They're just tingly and feel almost burny inside it's weird! 

just wanna see this bfp now - wanna be bump buddies with you and callie!!

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e020b

here is the other chart and I added a couple fake temps for the week too and they come up with an ov date of weds I pray.. its true


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness that is the first think I noticed last time!


----------



## shaerichelle

the breasts I mean. The extreme pain. Ouch.

yesterday I had this hard pain up my left side of my uterus it was painful for like a hour. and last time I had that same exact thing like a week before my bfp:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh well maybe you did ov Shan!! you were getting lines on opk's so it's a possibility!! 

started with sore breasts yesterday evening around 7pm ish, they absolutely killed this morning, eased off a bit today and now started getting sore again and they tingle like when you put something menthol on your skin!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness yes that is exactly! and it started on my sides.. almost like a light tough of fingers ...

Oh right I did get those pos opk lol didnt put it into chart. just like whatever ..


----------



## Nixilix

sorry, been trying to do a... actually, never mind!! hahah

Shan, I looked at the old chart and yes, i see what you mean. temps are staying high! and implantation can happen anytime from 2dpo so its possible!! just going to look at the new link xx


----------



## rocksy2185

Hello peeps, can I join you guys?

My name's Sarah, I'm in my 10th cycle and just starting to chart my temps... Can't wait for AF to be over then things can get into motion again!

:) FX for all xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Hmm, I really don't think it's this month. I'm 99.9% sure I'm out. And this month I AM BOTHERED. dam , why can't it just happen already. I'm not ss anymore either.

Going back through the thread looking for when I had an opk and found this lol. Rachel see...


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Rocksy welcome:)


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> *Ness yes that is exactly*! and it started on my sides.. almost like a light tough of fingers ...
> 
> Oh right I did get those pos opk lol didnt put it into chart. just like whatever ..

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I seem to have more pain at the sides yes and on top just above the bb's like on my chest iykwim?

Lol bless you you should put them in and see what it gives you!


----------



## Nessicle

Shan I remember Rachel typing that too :haha:

welcome Rocksy!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am trying to find it lol.


----------



## Nixilix

hahah shan, well spotted! i really thought i was out, and they other months i had hope!!! 

ps ness, love the update on the sig :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I told Nicole via text after she said rach had a faint bfp that you were preggo too


----------



## Nixilix

Hey rocksy! When is af due, how long are your cycles?!? so many questions!! x

edit - Just re read your post, im having a moment sorry!!! Good luck hunny!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> I'm off to bed girls expecting a temp drop tomorrow. On a plus side I today ordered a bbt and get 20 preg tests too for A grand total for both of £6.99! This one measures .2 of degree so should see a very more accurate temperature. Excited for that!

opps Rach what are you gonna do with all that :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I told Nicole via text after she said rach had a faint bfp that you were preggo too

was that for me babes?? Sorry Rachel stuck her oar in right above your text and didnt know who you were referring to ha ha ha 

Rachel - I know :bfp: :bfp: told you lady :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed girls expecting a temp drop tomorrow. On a plus side I today ordered a bbt and get 20 preg tests too for A grand total for both of £6.99! This one measures .2 of degree so should see a very more accurate temperature. Excited for that!
> 
> opps Rach what are you gonna do with all that :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed girls expecting a temp drop tomorrow. On a plus side I today ordered a bbt and get 20 preg tests too for A grand total for both of £6.99! This one measures .2 of degree so should see a very more accurate temperature. Excited for that!
> 
> opps Rach what are you gonna do with all that :haha:Click to expand...

look at all that pma in my post!!! :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I told Nicole via text after she said rach had a faint bfp that you were preggo too
> 
> was that for me babes?? Sorry Rachel stuck her oar in right above your text and didnt know who you were referring to ha ha ha
> 
> Rachel - I know :bfp: :bfp: told you lady :happydance:Click to expand...


yes it was :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

aww Shanny babe :hugs: Nicole will be disappointed when she logs on :haha: 

I think if my boobs are sore today then if I am pregnant it should show tomorrow shouldnt it? will be 10dpo


----------



## shaerichelle

:wohoo: omg :wohoo:

I ovd for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry I am in shock I had implantation pain like I did last time yesterday on hubbys birthday but have had a small pain on other side and heartburn is it to early to ss?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> aww Shanny babe :hugs: Nicole will be disappointed when she logs on :haha:
> 
> I think if my boobs are sore today then if I am pregnant it should show tomorrow shouldnt it? will be 10dpo

No.. lol I am gonna go to the dollar store and start testing weds :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

yeah shan!!!!!!!!!! go shan, go shan!!!!!!

I ss from cd1 so I can't comment!!! So pleased for you!!!!!! Come on BFP!


----------



## Nessicle

yay Shan sooooo happy for you!!!! :happydance: :Wohoo:!!!!!!!



Right my gorgeous girls, gotta lot off - Mark wants some love and attention ha ha! 

have a fab evening love to my girlies!! xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

thats why i thought i was out cause got bfn on 9,10,11 and morning of 12 xx


----------



## Nixilix

night ness!!!! keep me informed!!


----------



## rocksy2185

Nice welcome all! Nixilix - I'm on day 4, of 28... and you got 20 tests and a thermometer for 6.99??? Did I read that right? That's awesome! My boots thermometer cost £12.99 with a diary - stupid Boots!!

And Nessicle, yay for you and your sore boobs!! (I don't mean that in a bad way lol :)) I try and wait til 15 dpo just because they say if you test early it can be misleading and really disheartening if it's negative just because it's too early to tell! I can talk though, last month I tested from 9dpo, but trying the SME plan this month, so I'll have to wait til 14dpo at least! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I'll have no fingernails left!

xx

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Good night ness.. Cant wait to see your bfp.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness did the SMEP:)


----------



## Nixilix

yeah 6.99 got them off ebay!! but the IC tests have had me going crazy all weekend a they are so faint! 

Shan, im so excited for you!!! Whoop!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> yeah shan!!!!!!!!!! go shan, go shan!!!!!!
> 
> I ss from cd1 so I can't comment!!! So pleased for you!!!!!! Come on BFP!

DH and I were joking yesterday this would truely be a miracle baby!

Well if I had implantation already how soon would I get symptoms lol

I felt my cervix the other day and the hole was just open a smidge and I know that woman who have had a baby that is sometimes doesnt close all the way. My cervix has also been very high dh and I bd for 3 days. skipped the day before I ovd and the day of.. so I think we have it covered.:blush:

Okay cause this heartburn is killing me and I dont know what would cause it


----------



## Nixilix

they say from 2 days after implantation!!! and heartburn is a sign! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> yeah 6.99 got them off ebay!! but the IC tests have had me going crazy all weekend a they are so faint!
> 
> Shan, im so excited for you!!! Whoop!!!

Rachel those are crap.. You need a proper test as you all day.

I am so excited too.. if I take opk out it doesnt show.. but I know after putting in the other chart its true... the twinges and stuff..they hurt.. and I have to say it was only on one side this time.:haha:no twins for me


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> they say from 2 days after implantation!!! and heartburn is a sign! xx

Well implantation could have been yesterday.. My Dh birthday:haha:

Yes its awful heartburn and lots of diarrhea for no reason:blush:


----------



## rocksy2185

shaerichelle said:


> Ness did the SMEP:)

Oh right, oh well I probably won't wait til 14 dpo either, I have trouble waiting til 10!!! 

I am still wayyyyyyy behind you ladies and I feel like i probably will be for a looooooonnnnnngggg time to come, but well done Shannon! 

Just a brief intro tonight but I hope to try and have a good chat tomoro 

Night girls x


----------



## Nixilix

speak to tomorrow girls, bed is calling! going out tomorrow so im not sat looking in knickers all day for af!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I am on day 74 of my cycle its been a longgggggggg wait lol

Have a good night..


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Rachel.. I am gonna go clean the truck and enjoy the 75 degree weather!


----------



## molly85

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo
How is everyone? Could I have catch up if i readall the way throughit would be hometime


----------



## shaerichelle

JO... look at my chart :wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you doing?


----------



## molly85

I just did Well done an egg is on the loose.
No significant weight loss over night tho I am naughty again I have beeroots only occured to me ad I put them to roast with my other veg they may not be allowed but the they are preboiled so not a whole of goodness left in them bythe time they cook again, No cheese today Matt likes it so much we can't afford low fat so I have the tiniest amount.
Working like a trojan.I am now going to stalk your chart I guessed Shey would get AF so lets see what yours holds


----------



## Aislinn

Happy Easter Everyone!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Jo. 

So exhausted I can barely think. Took long enough for the egg ugh.

Its okay atleast you are losing weight. Trying to figure out how I am gonna make SBD work with all my diet restrictions.


----------



## shaerichelle

Happy Easter AIslinn.


----------



## molly85

Happy Spring time (Non christian and proud )
I am being so strict withmy self I Crack open my easter eggs a week tomorrow and am going to devide them up ito daily amounts


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I am not christian either. I do the non traditional things with the kids. Are the choccy eggs? mmm


----------



## molly85

yes choccy eggs and its good choccy to.
roasted veg and boiled veg huge plate with gravy yummy


----------



## shaerichelle

okay yum. I need dinner lol.

I will try to bbl but exhausted and may need sleep..

Can you text diane? Worried about her..


----------



## molly85

I still dnt have her number when she comes on insist she messages it to me


----------



## Aislinn

I'm sorry.... Happy Spring!!!!! ;-)


----------



## molly85

LOL I'mplaying around I usually do that to people I know to wind them up 
Half way through my veg and I am full


----------



## Loren

i have dianes num if you would like me to text her?xxx and hello ladiessss xxx


----------



## molly85

I think she would Loren and tell her to text me to, you have my number and I believe i messaged it to her.

How are you and Devil dog?


----------



## shaerichelle

Please Loren. Tell her to get on if she can. I am worried.


----------



## shaerichelle

She hasnt been putting her temps in her chart and she is on CD 14.


----------



## Loren

okey doke girlies i'll giv her a text now xxx


----------



## molly85

Shan your back
You ok.

Bloody peas aren't on either list Ahhhhhh.
Are you starting tomorrow?


----------



## mommaof3

I was just wondering how everyones Easter went I had a great time lo had such a fun day hunting eggs but the smells of all the food and candy have done me in I couldnt eat and now im paying for it so poor dh is running around trying to get me a philly steak and cheese but no place seems to be open lol never entered my mind they would be closed today


----------



## molly85

Iknow she said she was running short of internet allowance I think she uses her phone doesn't she?


----------



## molly85

Everywhere closes here on easter SUnday Nicole it's like christmas


----------



## Loren

wer ok thanx jo haha.although i walked out to bits of white on the floor and as i inspectd i found she had biten 1 of my door frames!!!wel she didnt like me shouting at her and jas been ok so far.but i was taking her out b4 and my neighbour was out ther and we wer talking and mia farted like a human!!!!and i actually found myself questioning was that even the dog haha vile and shameful!!!! xxxX

o and i text diane the exact number she gave me over BnB and i just recieved a text back saying..... " this isnt dianes phone she has given out the wrong number" :| i dont no wether to believe that or be concerned :S xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I know Nicole. i forgot vinegar for the easter eggs and dh had to go to the chinese store lol. I wanted to get gardening stuff and nope.. lol I hope you can get some food. I just had some shrimp fried rice cantaloupe and a big fat piece of cake.

Jo .. probably weds I need to really look at the diet with my restrictions. I will do some of it tomorrow though. I know she has an internet allowance. I need Dh's bday cake to be gone too lol

Loren... I hope she responds. How are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> wer ok thanx jo haha.although i walked out to bits of white on the floor and as i inspectd i found she had biten 1 of my door frames!!!wel she didnt like me shouting at her and jas been ok so far.but i was taking her out b4 and my neighbour was out ther and we wer talking and mia farted like a human!!!!and i actually found myself questioning was that even the dog haha vile and shameful!!!! xxxX
> 
> o and i text diane the exact number she gave me over BnB and i just recieved a text back saying..... " this isnt dianes phone she has given out the wrong number" :| i dont no wether to believe that or be concerned :S xxx

crap.

Wow she sounds like she has bowel issues.. lol Oh yah they chew until like age2 ish.. My family dog did growing up


----------



## molly85

I think she waslow on internet allowance.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo did you skip temping for a bit? Did you have af again this cycle? I think your new temps might be higher..


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Shan your back
> You ok.
> 
> Bloody peas aren't on either list Ahhhhhh.
> Are you starting tomorrow?

And yes I am okay so tired. laying in bed right now though


----------



## molly85

2 of my parents chewed quite late and they fart if the they get 2 much breen stuff.
Molly shewed carpet until she was about 6 months then got over it


----------



## molly85

No AF I was just lazy when we moved the house arround. I have mainly been on nights so sleeping with matt and mostly undisturbed


----------



## shaerichelle

They are like babies lol


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> No AF I was just lazy when we moved the house arround. I have mainly been on nights so sleeping with matt and mostly undisturbed

your temps seem higher I am wondering if you have ov'd


----------



## molly85

Just about where the temps sto i ran out of opk's and cash oops


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> 2 of my parents chewed quite late and they fart if the they get 2 much breen stuff.
> Molly shewed carpet until she was about 6 months then got over it

wats breen jo?

every1 keeps saying this is a test 4 wen u have a baby.and i sed sum of the things r, the likes of me having sleepless nyts because i'm worried shes doin sumthin she shudnt and caring 4 her, loving her, feeding her, playing with her.......but kids dont......... chew door frames, bite ppl and the fear of them not leting go, biting to the point wer ther riping the toys apart and eating them the list goes on haha xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

now you guys have me worried about Diane I just thought her internet had ran out i've never known her to go this long without posting


----------



## mommaof3

Shan dh found me a sandwich lol a nice blt 

Loren I was just wondering if you had gave your dog any worm medicinne she could have them it would also explain the vomiting


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole I looked at her acct page and it shows she was on yesterday at 2:44 am

Yum blt. I want more food! What a good dh!


----------



## mommaof3

Yes he is very good to me I couldnt ask for a better hubby 

well I sure hope she is ok I wonder why she didnt post in here I sure hope we havent done anything to upset her


----------



## shaerichelle

My hubby is being great. We think the other house wasnt good for our family. Even my son is better.

I dont think we did. She might be upset with her body. :cry: Wish I was closer to her.


----------



## molly85

She was having blood tests I hope the results were ok.

Loren I meant Greens like cabbage or spouts.

Ohh hungry


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo you make me want more food.. yum apples sound good.

I dont think she would have results right now.


----------



## Loren

ooooooo, no she doesnt have greens her food is pedigree dry food, chicken and rice flavourishy.wel i'm geting OH to take her to PDSA this week to get her looked over see what the vet has to say about her behavouir and a little check up as we dont no wether she has had her needles or anything!!!all we got was her paper with her mother and father on ect i thought you had to bed given papers saying what where and when she was vaccinated xxx


----------



## molly85

Moll's hasn't had her udate yet as she passes out at the vet but the dogive you paper work to prove it if you plan on keeping her gether chipped to


----------



## mommaof3

well I sure hope everything is ok with her 

Loren my dogs cant eat pedigree its a good food but man does it do a number on there stomachs Ive tried the dry and canned both give them diarhea and one did vomit but as she had worms im not sure if the vomiting was caused by the food or not

Shan so glad the new house is agreeing with your family 

Jo all your talk of food has my tummy growling for some reason the roasted veggies sound very very good right now lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane if you read this i sure hope you ok we miss you


----------



## Loren

i will do thanx jo, i didnt tel u did i a dog warden came out on friday and wen she walked in i burst out crying i love her too much its mad how u can love sumthin so quick!!!!so wer keeping her, wer getin her a cage in giant size because extra large wouldnt allow her to sit up. for wen we move in the new house shes going in the garden of a day and in the cage of a nyt in the conservatory. i'm not having her ruining my new house!!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I second what Nicole says ..

Diane babe. If you need to conserve your internet time I can always fill you in..

Please be okay.


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> well I sure hope everything is ok with her
> 
> Loren my dogs cant eat pedigree its a good food but man does it do a number on there stomachs Ive tried the dry and canned both give them diarhea and one did vomit but as she had worms im not sure if the vomiting was caused by the food or not
> 
> Shan so glad the new house is agreeing with your family
> 
> Jo all your talk of food has my tummy growling for some reason the roasted veggies sound very very good right now lol

she poo'd alot in the house the 1st day we gave her pedigree then we gave her it the next day and she threw up in the nyt only bile tho right after eating grass and the next morning OH fed her wilst i was at work just to see how she went and she threw up about 5 times straight after so we didnt fee her for over 12 hours fed her it again and she kept it down but now shes goin in between normal poo to diareah :S but she was like that with the poo buisness before we gave her pedigree chum, definatley a trip to the vet for Mia!!xxx


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im just exhausted today who new playing the Easter Bunny could be so tireing lol 

ya ll dont talk to much ha ha ha 

talk to you guys tomorrow hope everyone has a great evening 


Ness you better get TEST TOMORROW lol


----------



## molly85

Shan do you really think I may have o'd when do you think because I have had nothing onOPK's since they arrived over a week ago


----------



## shaerichelle

recently but I am not sure cause of the missing temps but you have higher temps.. than the first few days of your chart.


----------



## mommaof3

Loren it really sounds like she has worms you could try giving her some boiled chicken with some rice that should help settle her tummy I know here at my vets all I have to do is call and they will give me warm medicine at it cost very little Im not sure about the shots I give them to my dogs I get the 5 in 1 at the local feed store


----------



## mommaof3

GOODNIGHT LADIES have a good one


----------



## molly85

Night Nicole.

Shan that is really quite alarming I saw that patern when I looked at it but totally wrote it off. where is Callie when we need her?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol shes sleeping probably cause she is tired!

So you do notice it is higher at the end?

I am looking for prenatal vitamins ughh.


----------



## molly85

I have some I think I make take them just incase. Oh dear lord. I wander if any of the other charters are around. I have been opking for 10 days and nothing 18 days is the longest luteal phase write?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol um usually... my cervix is so high I cant touch.. you can try the new charting thread if you want they might be able to help but you dont have lots of temps.


----------



## molly85

I popped in. Cervix is high atthe moment and I think has been for a while


----------



## Shey

Evening and happy easter ladies


----------



## molly85

Helloooo.
I still think it's monday there lol


----------



## Shey

it's sunday here


----------



## molly85

I know I can't quite get my head round that. I'm excited for your DF's arrival. You'l be off line then i take it


----------



## Shey

na i'll be on still and will update ya'll with the details and engagement and what not.


----------



## molly85

Nooo there will be TMI!!!
Apart from :sex: what else do you have planned?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol jo... yes she will...

]I seriously think youve oved

GL tomorrow Shey.


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shannon


----------



## Shey

Jo there's always DF giving me my ring and stuff


----------



## molly85

Ohhh shiney ring,mine removesskin it's like a knuckle dusterbut I love it. I don't want a wedding ring because it will spoil it unless I can have a shiney one of those to


----------



## molly85

Shan I knew I was daft for not gettiing more OPK's but I thought as it woud probably be another 6 week cycle it wouldn't happen then. D you think that spotting was an ovulation bleed on day 10


----------



## Shey

hehe aww Jo! I love jewelry. my fingers are so bare. I need a nice shiney ring. haha


----------



## molly85

Every lady deserves a rock


----------



## shaerichelle

Possibly Jo. It has ewcm for that day. 

I hope you have ovd. I will see how your temps are for the next few days.

I gope you get a shiny ring Shey

Good night girls!


----------



## molly85

Night Shan.
Yikes I would be 21 DPO and no :witch:


----------



## Shey

Ty Shan good night


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Shan!!!:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Hey Callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

Callie.

HOws it going Still POAS? 

We noticed some thing on my chart could you have alook please?


----------



## Shey

ugh i ate too much.


----------



## molly85

Thats how i feel But Iknow I ddnt shey.
When's the diet starting?


----------



## Shey

today


----------



## molly85

ohh how did you eat to much then?


----------



## Shey

pigged out on Easter


----------



## molly85

Ohhhh. I ca't decide whether to eat my yoghurt or not


----------



## Shey

haha. im off to bed now have to be up in 7 hrs. night night


----------



## molly85

Night


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! How is everyone today??

well I'm confused bb's are nowhere near as sore as yesterday, they only feel tender when I feel them and if I jump up and down (yes I tested to see if it hurt lol) i feel a bit sicky today but don't know if I'm imagining it! Also feel irritable with OH lol. 

Starting to think that if my bb's don't hurt as much today then I mustn't be pregnant???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They always hurt off and on. Don't worry :D


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Brandy :hugs: gosh I'm gonna be a nightmare!! OMG I still can't believe I might be pregnant, I just have to be, I never get sore boobs and for them to suddenly start hurting so badly the same day I've felt a tugging sensation in my uterus and aching in the pelvis...it just has to be that.....

I'm terrified it's gonna be a bfn Brandy :cry: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just be patient (yeah right!) lol...it's gonna show up. If, for some reason, its too early..it def will soon. :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! :wave: nicole, loren, jo and shanny babe :hugs: so sorry i got u girls worried! My phone was playing games and switching itself off! So couldnt get on, but im back and im fine, thanks for caring girls and am so sorry agaIn! :happydance: :wohoo: for ov shan! So happy for u, hope u get ur bfp babe! Nessie, u worry too much chick! Chill out lol, u defo do sound pg, very promising! So u testing today? Rachel huni have u dont that digi yet? Try not to worry either babe those ic tests are just nasty! Jo, so
U might have ovd too? Fxd. Did u get some :sex: done in good time? Callie, hows beanie? I see the symptoms have kicked in big time! Nicole n brandy hw are ur wee snugglie beans doing? Shey hope u have a great time with df and get
A nice shiny ring.
Hello rocksy :wave: loren, poor mia, poor u having to clean up that mess lol.
The stables i used to be at had a french bulldog and omg the smells it created, yuk! Must have something to do with the breed. It farted all the time, they have no shame lol. Love u ladies xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, mine werent constant pain

Brandy hows the beanie

Diane:hugs: dear where is the temps lady? I am sooooo glad you are okay. Do you get results today? Always worried about you!


----------



## mommaof3

WHEWWW Diane so glad your ok I thought sure you had attacked dh and landed behind bars 

Nessie just breath symptoms come and go they all arnt constant and trust me you will be thankfull for the breaks when you get them

Brandy how you doing getting close to the end of first tri YAY


anybody heard anymore from Kirstie ?

Shan,JO,Callie, Rach,Shey and Loren Hi ladies hope all is well with you


----------



## shaerichelle

No I havent

Did I say my breasts are hurting. Is it to early to symptom spot lol?


I am thinking of taking progesterone cream to make sure the pregnancy stays..


----------



## mommaof3

Shan not sure where I heard this but I think that pills are better then the cream and more reliable I could be wrong though since I cant recall where I heard it from


----------



## shaerichelle

cream is the natural way. Pills give you af.


----------



## shaerichelle

This is what I read.

Usually a good progesterone cream should be used after ovulation has been established - at 1 or 2 days post ovulation till either menstruation happens or in the tenth week of pregnancy. This is because if you have a low progesterone problem, then by the tenth week of pregnancy, the placenta has taken over the corpus luteum in the production of progesterone. Use 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon twice a day--applied to the neck, chest, belly, thighs, inner arms, face and hands--changing locations at least every 3 days. This is because the progesterone cream tends to build up on the skin, causing it to be tough. I used it twice a day and changed locations each time. I didnâ&#8364;&#8482;t put it on my face and hands because I wear make-up and I would rub the remainder into my hands each time I used it. I did notice at first that when I used it on my chest, I would have hot flashes there. It was just a reaction that didnâ&#8364;&#8482;t harm me and eventually went away.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im gonna do it. Just gotta find the box its in lol


----------



## mommaof3

wouldnt the cream do the same thing I thought you only stopped the pills or the cream if you got af maybe im thinking of something else I know proestregen sustains the early pregnancy I just wish I could remember what I had heard about takeing the pills lol


----------



## mommaof3

lol that is similar to what I heard you stop if af shows and good luck finding it I didnt even more and cant find anything in this place


----------



## Nessicle

Holy Shit and Holy Mary.....

Just got my :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

whoop whoop :) go on girl!!! DONT do the digi until at least tomorrow though, they arent very sensitive xx congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks babe!! Waiting til day AF is due to do it got plenty of superdrug tests to do for now :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha saw your siggie Rachel awesome!! Gonna update my signature now!! 

ok here is a piccie - doesnt do it justice at all! Much darker in real life! Totally visible, no tilting or natural light needed! 10dpo, afternoon pee and pretty diluted!
 



Attached Files:







rsz_bfp.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nixilix

yip, i see that!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

it looks like a really thin line but if you tilt the screen you can see the full thickness of it - OMG I am in shock!!!


----------



## Nixilix

have you told OH yeT?!


----------



## mommaof3

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO NESSIE arnt you glad I talked you into testing today told you the easter bunny would give you a surprise yay so EXCITED woooooooooohooooooooooooo and YEEEEEEEEEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## mommaof3

you girls give the term doing it like rabbits new meening lol 3 Easter Bunny BFP's YAY


----------



## Nessicle

lol thank you Nicole :hugs: he he he I can't quite believe it! Will feel better with a nice huge fat positive with FMU tomorrow! Now I'm shitting myself for AF due date on Thursday ha ha 

Rachel yeah I sent him a text with the piccie of the test saying he was going to be a daddy - I couldnt wait til he got in, I'd already told him I had a feeling I was!


----------



## Nixilix

love the yehawwwwwwwwwwwwing nicole, think thats going to be my word of the week!!!

I think I have heartburn... but ive never had it before so dont know what its supposed to feel like?!? its like a have air in my throat and whenever i think im going to burp its not there, its kinda sicky feeling too ?!?!?

How are you feeling Nicole. 

Diane nice to see you back!

Still excited for you Shan.

How the weightloss Jo and Shan?

And where is randy brandy!!!

Hey to all else ladies :)


----------



## Nixilix

what did he say!?!?!?!??!?


----------



## mommaof3

lol Ness that line will get darker over the next few days and the symptoms worse


----------



## shaerichelle

holy shit NEss.. I told you girlie! 

OMG :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mommaof3

oh yeah Rach get use to that icky feeling it just kinda stays there to gag you when you get a whiff of anything that smells off lol


----------



## shaerichelle

im having mega symptoms at 5 dpo! ugh. cramps and pain on left side and boobies hurt.


----------



## mommaof3

just wait till you get the tickle cough gag in that order the hair tickles makes you cough then you gag lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> oh yeah Rach get use to that icky feeling it just kinda stays there to gag you when you get a whiff of anything that smells off lol

Ugh I dont want this....


----------



## Nixilix

nice. real nice. but in a way, i can't wait!!!! Wonder how shey is getting on!!! And where is callie?


----------



## Nixilix

hey shan! im so glad your boobies hurt :)


----------



## shaerichelle

lol.. they hurt on the sides like last time... I am shocked at how I am feeling already.


----------



## Nixilix

fx for you babe. and i reallllllllllllllllllly mean that :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I woke up at 2 am to my son screaming mommy help me.. SO Loud.. I woke up and ran to his room to find him sleeping. and I came back to bed and starting crying. Woke up DH and told him.. Stupid vivid dreams


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> fx for you babe. and i reallllllllllllllllllly mean that :)

Thank you.. if I get pregnant this baby will be a miracle.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls I'm in shock still!

Just spoke to Mark and he's like "in your belly"? bless him!!! :cloud9: 

Now we need the rest of the girls knocked up too!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

We are so close.. You should see Jo's chart! she didnt temp the whole month but the last few days you can tell there was a temp shift! She needs to :test:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane should ov soon too.

I am not shocked Ness.. I knew you were since like 2dpo. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach, I am stating the diet weds.. but have lost 3 lbs already :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

good girl!!! has anyone heard from kirstie?


----------



## Nessicle

lol glad you knew before me Shan :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

now we can see who the chatterboxes are..... hope this works...

https://www.babyandbump.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=261388


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> now we can see who the chatterboxes are..... hope this works...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=261388

:blush:

I guess I like to support everyone :haha:

How did you do that missy?


----------



## Nixilix

you where it lists all the thread and shows how many people looked and posted, click the number of posts and it lists there xx

xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> lol glad you knew before me Shan :haha:

:haha:

phew I need a nap.. I will exercise instead.:wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

im so going to the store and getting unscented laundry soap I never thought doing laundry would make me throw up


----------



## shaerichelle

apparently I like to talk a lot lol


----------



## Nixilix

iits always made me throw up, thats why OH does it hahaha


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> im so going to the store and getting unscented laundry soap I never thought doing laundry would make me throw up

I use all free and clear. Yuck laundry making you throw up. You must be having a girl. :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

shaerichelle said:


> apparently I like to talk a lot lol

:tease:


----------



## Nessicle

me and shan right up there :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol... I am like that in all the threads I post in :wacko:

alright I gotta nap. I was so exhuasted yesterday too. COuld I have symptoms this early. ugh? I feel crazy.


----------



## Nessicle

ooooh could be Shan! That and sore boobies!!!! xx


----------



## mommaof3

so Im haveing a really bad morning with the ms usually its worse in the evening isnt it suppose to get better around second tri or am I just inventing that to make myself feel better my last two lo I really didnt have alot of symptoms so I cant remember


----------



## shaerichelle

u never know


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> so Im haveing a really bad morning with the ms usually its worse in the evening isnt it suppose to get better around second tri or am I just inventing that to make myself feel better my last two lo I really didnt have alot of symptoms so I cant remember

It sounds bad to me.. even laundry soap? 

You need a lemon to tie around your neck lol.


----------



## mommaof3

Shan you were suppose to say YES Nicole it gets better even if its not the truth lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Yes Nicole 2nd tri will be no mS at all..

Ugh I just ate and I am starving.. really already .. sigh.


----------



## Nessicle

yes it's supposed to get better in 2nd tri from what I've read honey I hope it does for you, you haven't half suffered! Must be a girl he he


----------



## mommaof3

its not just laundry soap its anything that has a smell doesnt matter if its a good smell or bad dish soap laundry soap fabric softner shampoo candles deodorant even the smell of dh cutting the grass I think I even invent smells I smell stuff no ones else can we live in the country and I swear I smell something that smells like old men on farms its weird


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nicole old men?! ewww


----------



## shaerichelle

umm could it be manuer lol. I am so sorry. Ugh I wouls stick something up my nose so I dont feel it.


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: making me feel ill thinking about it ha ha 

ok so is it normal that I've had a looser bowels that usual? Feel like I have a temperature too on my face!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies

Back from shopping..had to buy DD some new school shoes..she had a major growth spurt! Nicole, yeah, it's *supposed* to get better closer to 2nd tri. I do hope it's very soon for you! I know how miserable it is, yuck. I've been blessed so far *knock on wood* to not have any MS lately. Although that's given me the go-ahead for eating whatever I'm craving. lol


----------



## Wantabean

hi ladies :wave: 
sorry haven't been on in a while by the time i have gotten thru all the pages you guys have written i am shattered again lol 
i KNEW you were pg Ness :happydance: :happydance: congratulations :hugs: 
shan and jo are next up followed closly by diane yay cant wait for lorens :bfp: either :happydance: cant believe how many of us got our :bfp: lol xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

this is a lucky thread.. I think Jo ovd! 

Ness... yes its normal dear!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie!!!! I didn't see the bfp till now! :hugs: Congrats hun..I knew it :D :D :D


----------



## shaerichelle

:bfp:

Brandy 10 weeks 2 days
Nicole 9 weeks 6 days
Kirstie 6 weeks 1 day
Callie 4 weeks 3 days
Rachel 4 weeks 
Ness 3 weeks 3 days

Wtg for :bfp:
Diane
Jo
Loren 
Shannon
Shey


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What a list!


----------



## mommaof3

well its not manure lol its just the smell old men have when they work on a farm like sweat and dust and straw or something I know its weird seems like as soon as that little sperm hit my egg my sniffer has turned against me I wont even go to the store without dh now because I never know when its gonna hit i feel so bad for my poor dh hes getting it bad this time around all the running to the store when a craving hits,most of the laundry and dishes and a ton more stuff and not alot of attention dtd is the last thing Ive been wanting to do lol he hasnt complained once though bless his heart


----------



## Wantabean

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: cant wait for the rest of the :bfp: got a very good feeling they will be soon. jo wen you testing? wbu shan? i am so excited yay xxx


----------



## mommaof3

WOW that is a list could you imagine if we all lived close by all those pregnancy hormones and af hormones kicking around all of our men would run and hide in fear lmao


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol We could clear a small city of men!


----------



## mommaof3

so I just realized something my ob will take the baby anytime after I hit 38 weeks so that will be the 20th of oct so if all goes well I will be home and have internet access when everyone starts going into labor I was worried Id miss something I had mentioned to dh I had to bring the laptop to the hospital he just gave me that are you serious or crazy look lmao ill sneak it in the diaper bag if it comes to it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL! I was thinking that before too..I hope I'll have mine before so I can be stalking everyone elses labors :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

[
Congrats Ness! So excited for you. Fx'd for Shan and Jo! I had Easter stuff all day yesterday.I have work all day today, so I won't be on till much later. I hope you all have a fabulous day! I will catch up later. I can't believe how lucky this thread is! :happydance: Talk to you all later. :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Brandy callie, Rach and nessie will all be due in December or early Jan so I think we will have plenty of time for them Ive figured Kirstie is the only one we might miss


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kirstie, you'll have to hold baby in there till we're ready! Get a few clothes pins :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

so that has me thinking who is gonna give us updates Ladies I know you will all be in labor and not thinking to much about updateing the 4c girls but as you all know Im very impatient I will hang out a window if need be to text shan after me and the little one get back to our room so if its ok with Shan she can give you my update now for you other girls just what have you got planned to let us know what is going on lmao


----------



## Nixilix

omg - you mean I actually will have to give birth... oh crap.


----------



## Wantabean

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kirstie, you'll have to hold baby in there till we're ready! Get a few clothes pins :haha:

:rofl: mine is possibly twins so might end up going before you lol dont worry jo will update you all for me while she is waiting to go into labour ( your the best jo lol :thumbup: ) it certainly will be close between every1 lol we will then also have shan, jo, diane and loren all going into labour about jan lol there will be no 4c girls left to chat to with all the newborns and labours lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I have no plan, cuz I can't text anyone..boooohoo! Being in SA sucks when it comes to texting lol. But I'll get online as soon as possible, of course!


----------



## mommaof3

YAY twins when will you know and im not sure about you going early there little Missy I havent worked that into my plan yet lmao


----------



## Wantabean

brandy get OH to update us lol garry would have a fit if he had to talk to you lot lol he thinks we are all crazy lol :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

Now Brandy that isnt a good plan at all were gonna have to work something out I have no problem lieing to anyone at the hospital so just give me the number and Ill call say im your sister from the states and need updated lmao


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mine thinks we're all nuts too lol..he just rolls his eyes when I'm on here squealing about someones :bfp: or whatever :D They just don't get it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Nicole! I can text from here, it just costs a little more. I should do that though..I'll have to get one of your numbers so I can send out the text..and then you can update the rest of em :D


----------



## Wantabean

i had scan last week and they suspect i had second gestation sac :happydance: i just about passed out wen i see it lol they struggled to see it properly coz of retroverted uterus. next scan is in 8days so will find out then lol so terrified coz bean always dies about now. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

He he thanks girls! I feel sick already!! Just checked my test from earlier and it's faded a bit but assuming that's noormal for cheap superdrug tests?! Especially given how light itwas? Can't wait to test with fmu!!xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Everything is crossed for you, Kirstie xo 

I gotta run for a bit..we're going to test drive a car. Fun fun (not)


----------



## Wantabean

yeah its normal. if you use predictor then the result stays so you can keep them. i have all my tests and they have all faded even recentish ones. wen is your edd then ness? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you so much brandy :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Kirstie that is so exciting and would explain the 10 pound of potato's your feeding two little spuds Ive got everything crossed for you I have a really good feeling this is your sticky spud I meen how could it not be with all that startch from the taters lol


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> Kirstie that is so exciting and would explain the 10 pound of potato's your feeding two little spuds Ive got everything crossed for you I have a really good feeling this is your sticky spud I meen how could it not be with all that startch from the taters lol

:rofl: i really hope so lol thank you so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nixilix

possibly twins kirstie!!!! And we have to wait 8 days to find out?!!?


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh thank you kirstie!! Phew!! Edd is 17 December!!! Wooo!! I'm so happy!! So nervous please stick Beanie!!!Xxx


----------



## mommaof3

yes all this waiting is not an easy thing for a person with no patients lol 

Brandy that sounds like a much better plan lol 

Callie Hi I missed your post sorry


----------



## Wantabean

Nixilix said:


> possibly twins kirstie!!!! And we have to wait 8 days to find out?!!?

well i suppose i could telephone epu and beg for a scan this week. really want one but am trying to relax lol crazy? xxx


----------



## Nixilix

And i suppose my comments dont help hehe xx


----------



## mommaof3

kirstie you should know by now that nothing anyone in this group has done or wants to do would be called crazy lmao


----------



## Wantabean

ness have you had mc before? i am sure everything will be grand for you my dear and just incase heres some super strength sticky :dust: for you xxx


----------



## mommaof3

lmao were kinda like dealers only we deal hpt test not drugs


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Twins... Congrats Kristie... There have been quite a few BFP's this month Congrats ladies... :happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

o i know lol well i need to do nightshift tonight so will call them as soon as i get back lol


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow Twins... Congrats Kristie... There have been quite a few BFP's this month Congrats ladies... :happydance:

we dont know for def but thanks :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommaof3

ladies this is my 4th and let me tell you and your all gonna find this out you go from excited to terrified about 90 different times a day its normal we all stress and worry from one dr appointment to the next untill you hold that little one in your arms and you get to count fingers and toes and yes I take my little ones diaper off and give that all an inspection to lmao then a hole new bunch of worries set in and its the same if you have 1 or 10 its called being a mommy


----------



## Wantabean

my gran was one her 6th pregnancy wen she had my dad and his twin and my grans dad and his twin were on the 6th pregnancy 2. this is my 6th pregnancy lol pattern or coincidence? xxx


----------



## Nixilix

omg how freaky!!!!1 I bet its twins!!! fx for you!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wantabean said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wow Twins... Congrats Kristie... There have been quite a few BFP's this month Congrats ladies... :happydance:
> 
> we dont know for def but thanks :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I'm praying for you... Its possible you could have 2 sticky beans.. Double FX'D... lol
I really hope so... Fabulous news.. Keep in touch... :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> ladies this is my 4th and let me tell you and your all gonna find this out you go from excited to terrified about 90 different times a day its normal we all stress and worry from one dr appointment to the next untill you hold that little one in your arms and you get to count fingers and toes and yes I take my little ones diaper off and give that all an inspection to lmao then a hole new bunch of worries set in and its the same if you have 1 or 10 its called being a mommy

:rofl: haha i was saying this to my mum yesterday lol the day i stop worrying is the day i die lol i dnt have any kids but i see my mum still flapping over us it makes me laugh lol xxx


----------



## mommaof3

oh wow Kirstie if you have twins id say PATTERN that is so neat though


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wantabean said:


> my gran was one her 6th pregnancy wen she had my dad and his twin and my grans dad and his twin were on the 6th pregnancy 2. this is my 6th pregnancy lol pattern or coincidence? xxx

Its your time now. Hmm Never know... Deffo TWINS!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear the news about your next scan... Your going to be surprised... lol

And Congrats again for those who got there BFP's... I'm so happy for you all


----------



## Wantabean

thanks guys :hugs: 
hopin you need to keep in touch 2 :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol that is so true you just get a new set of worries as they start to get older crawling walking running dateing driving and the list goes on and on lmao


----------



## Wantabean

haha my poor gran already had 5 kids before twins lol talk about hard work lol need to get ready for nightshift now xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Hello stranger whats the weather like in ky today


----------



## mommaof3

yes I need to go for a bit to its time for our daily dose of Toy Story lol


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> ness have you had mc before? i am sure everything will be grand for you my dear and just incase heres some super strength sticky :dust: for you xxx

No honey never so fx there's a good sticky bean in there!

Sorry I'm not keeping up with the convo's on my phone and oh is doing diy so calling me every 5 mins lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Hello stranger whats the weather like in ky today

Hi Nicole... Weather is partly cloudy, slight wind and supposid thunderstorms on the way... LOL

Girl you are a Toy Story Aholic... lol I'm off to try to eat some lunch...

Good to hear your pregnancy is going good, besides the nausea... :hugs:

Catch up again with ya soon... Just popped in to say Hi and Congrat the ladies with the BFP's this month... Woohooo...

Cya girlie ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> omg - you mean I actually will have to give birth... oh crap.

:rofl::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

You girls are funny... ff says my edd would be dec 22 if I am preggo. lol so more like jan 1st for me..I am so tired..

I can be the base for sending out messages... Ill have dh text Nicole if needed lol


----------



## Nixilix

Oh girls im going outta my mind! just took a test and i didnt even pee for like 6 hrs and its so so so faint, fainter than the rest. I know the only way to put my mind at rest is going to the doctors but i just needed to tell someone. OH doesn't understand. He thinks i shouldn't keep testing! I know I shouldn't but im ADDICTED! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Sorry if its really insensitive to keep going on about it :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh honey :hugs: Just go to the doctor. Some woman never get dark tests.


----------



## Nixilix

yeah, just gonna wait to see what the doctor says. if im not preg now, i deffo was cause i got positives on 4 different brands. they cant all be wrong. just had dinner 1 hr ago and im starving already.


----------



## shaerichelle

You are pregnant dear.You have symptoms positive tests and no AF!


----------



## Loren

hey ladiesssss how r u all??

shan - YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY for the 5DPO and symptoms
Diane - heyyyy stranger!!!! glad u popped in sweety now keep ur tush in here and dont go!!!haha.
Jo - Iyaaaaaaa :) 
Kirstie - twins ay  u'll have ur work cut out haha, but really hope it is, although hard work it would be the best girft ever!!!!!
Nicole - heyyyyyy :)
Brandy - heloooooo :)
Rachel - dont worry huni, as shan sed some women never get dark lines!!! :hugs:
Callie - iyaaaaa :)
Hopen&prayin - eloooooo :)
Aislinn - Heyyyyyyy :)
NOW NESS i will apoligize in advance............. HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!! i new it!!!!i am so excited for you!!! congratulations my darling!!!! arghhhhhh the excitements too much!!! this thread is going to kill me hahhaa!!

only few of us left now isnt ther!!!! :D :D :D :D

well ive followed SMEP upto now i'm not using OPK's or nothing just BDing every other day so done it twice now and carrying on til CD 35 i'm CD9 today :D but sitting here before doing some work i got a dull ache from hip to hip that lasted about 10 seconds it was not a period ache tho and then for the next 2 mins or so i kept getting slight shooting pains down my left leg!! dont no wa the hell all that was in aid of like!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

OK I goaway for 12 hours and we have anothe :bfp: Could someone fully update me?


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> NOW NESS i will apoligize in advance............. HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!! i new it!!!!i am so excited for you!!! congratulations my darling!!!! arghhhhhh the excitements too much!!! this thread is going to kill me hahhaa!!

:rofl: :haha: bless you!!! Thank you sweetheart!! I know I'm still in shock!! got my bfp this afternoon! AF not due til Thursday though so it's very early and I'm bricking it - just want the day to come and go, once that's gone will get booked in to the doctors! 

I hope the SMEP works for you too this month babe xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> OK I goaway for 12 hours and we have anothe :bfp: Could someone fully update me?

Jo I got my :bfp: today!! 10dpo so still soooo early but praying this beanie is nice and sticky and will be relieved when AF date has been and gone!! xx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: :haha: bless you!!! Thank you sweetheart!! I know I'm still in shock!! got my bfp this afternoon! AF not due til Thursday though so it's very early and I'm bricking it - just want the day to come and go, once that's gone will get booked in to the doctors!
> 
> I hope the SMEP works for you too this month babe xxxx

your very welcome!!!!! yerrr but its a good sign that your getting a faint one at 10 DPO!!!!so imagine it by thursday :D 

i hope so myself huni otherwise i'll go cukooooooooooo lol xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

very true sweetie! think I implanted early hours on 8dpo so only 2 days ago but they say that you can get a bfp two days after!

Got lots of twinges and feel achey in the pelvic area tonight, bb's not too bad at the moment but the soreness comes and goes! feel bloated though already! I just need to do that digi in a couple of days - once I see the words I'll know it's all ok! :) xxx


----------



## Loren

just went the loo and ther was a watery brown streak on my underwer sorry TMI!!!!but :S wat the ****!!!xxx

well them symptoms are very very very very good sweety so by thursday ur test will giv u what you want :D xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I had something like that 2 weeks after my mini:witch: Loren.
Yay ness look after that beanie.
I am not entirly convinced on Ovualting I got a low temp today but i was semi awake and had to tell the dog to stop whimpering several times and it was abad nights sleep.:bfn: on an IC and nothing on my OPK sodeffinatly don't think I'm PG expecting :witch: a week thursday tho Cervix is High firm and i think closedhard to reech it to find out


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! Nessie! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :flasher: :bunny: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny: :flasher: :wohoo: :happydance: :wine: :happydance: congratulations babe! Knew it Was gonna happen for you! Well done sweetheart!
Rachel, you ARE pregnant babe. Give it a couple of days before testing again, try not to stress :hugs:
Loren, good girl, fxd the smep works for u too! I must have sent you my number a digit different or something, will need to send u it again :hugs: and as for me, Well i was supposed to do the smep this cycle but as im on cd14 or something? Not even checked, its a bit late for that. Not dtd yet but gonna do it tonight. Have resigned myself to the fact that its probably not my month, in fact, i know it aint gonna happen so at least there aint gonna be dissapointment lol! Oh well, due to ov in a few days i think so i will do what i can and when af comes i will try the smep after it. Would have liked to get my bfp this cycle as my due date would be new years eve lol. Hi shanny babe. Hi everyone else :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm Jo.. Its soft when oving .. its firm usually other wise. I hope your body doesnt treat you bas as mine treated me 

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Diane babe.. the only way you can get a bfp is :sex: lol... So do it! I think its your month.. but you are nervous about whats going on with you.

I have symptoms already and I cant believe it. I told DH Friday if I would have known better besides the temps.. with the opk i thought was positive and the ewcm and show cervix I would have thought I ovd. then saturday trying to make lunch and a cake I got this pain on my left side of my uterus. harsh. that is the same pain i had last pregnancy like a week before my bfp. and I will tell you I have had a fullness above my pubic bone and pain in my breasts like last time. and pain in my uterus and belly button. I didnt experience before and the tiredness yesterday ugh.. but I am no ss:wacko: :rofl:


----------



## molly85

I am deffinatly not o'ing now I thought maybe last week but nope i got lines but not + opk's it would have to have been before that which would make well over 10DPO I am sure.
Diane text me to I believe you have my number then we can stop Shan panicing


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I need not to worry more lol..

Okay Ill keep an eye on your chart. Ill add you to my friends...

I am going to find my progesterone cream and get my temps up..


----------



## Loren

dianeeeeee!! okey doke huni!!!! i do to, well i'm trying this which is sumthin we havent done before and did a OV calculator before so going by that i OV around 14th due to my cycle length so going to BD 13 14 and 15 and then carry on with the one day then not the next then the next... till CD35, and if we go by ur prediction maybe SMEP myt just work u neva no but i'm just sitting back and not thinking too much into it as i might just get AF so FX'd anyway :) xxxxx


----------



## molly85

I think I am going to have to pull my finger out and try the SMEP. Wish I had a better sex drive would make the whole process more inviting


----------



## shaerichelle

put on somethn sexy Jo:)


----------



## molly85

I haveto get the energy and the will up. Usually I hate being touched when not dressed so I really need tobe in the mood


----------



## jelliebabie

loren hunny, good girl :hugs: jo, i will send u my number too. Defo doNt want shanny babe worrying any more! Shany babe, i so so hope u get your bfp this cycle, you deserve it SO much! Ive kinda lost interest in temping hence the llack of temps the laSt few days! Tomorrow is cd 14 for me, i think i usually ov cd18, so what do u girls suggest i do? When do i bd? Shall i do tonight then cd15 then cd17 and 18? Loren, u and i should be testing roughly around the same time. Jo get ur finger out and do the every second day thing, that way if u havent ovd already then there will be plenty of swimmers waiting for the eggy when it does hatch! But i totally understand ur lack of labido! Still havent dtd since Cd18 last month! Poor hubby lol. Well done on the weight loss too jo! Anyone heard from shey? Or is she too busy with df? Lol x


----------



## molly85

SHe hasn't logged in on FB, Skype or MSN yet shesends my screen potty when shedoes. OH has agred to SMEP with a twist as long as i stick to 6 weekly cycles it all should be good. Plus any help doctor wants to throw in. We'v been 11 days Diane I am in major trouble Matt thought it was 3 weeks


----------



## Loren

:hugs: diane.....i think CD17, 18 and 19 then skip then CD 21 little bit of smep haha.cant hurt to have a little jab at it. i'm testing the 28th huni :D lets hope we'll both be posting wat we want to be posting that day!!!!!xxxxxxxxx :dust: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo do every 3rd day and I think you will be fine.. 

Diane you should do every other day NOW. 14th 16th 18th and 20th and 22nd. I know what you mean about temps I almost threw my thermometer.. until I saw I ovd lol.


----------



## molly85

Yep we are looking at that.I am going to chart it out for him.I am more inclined to do it then. 
MIght do a house work 1 whilst I am at it


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Jo

bbiab everyone I need to soak in tub my back and cramps are killing me!


----------



## molly85

ohh i want a soak Shan.


----------



## jelliebabie

jo u are too funny girl! Shae keep the symptoms coming lol. As its technically still cd13 cos its night time then if i start nw then cd 15 next and try n keep going? Lol. I will test 12dpo which will be
21st april. Unless i get out of this world symptoms lol. Af due 23rd april, if i do indeed ov cd18. Come on girls, lets all get our bfps, im getting sick n tired of trying lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

hows mia loren? I admire ur passion! Every second day till cd35! I bet ur man wont be complaining :haha:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hows mia loren? I admire ur passion! Every second day till cd35! I bet ur man wont be complaining :haha:

haha thank u, i dont mind it now because hes not annoying me and pestering me he nos he only has to wait a day then wam bam then went another day haha.weve never really done this before so feeling positive because we only BD wen i think is right and sometimes we didnt wen i think we should of.so hey ho lets go haha. being honest di.....he stil wants it the day we cant haha so i just say nope wait til tomorow n he goes off and has a sulk hes got the sex drive of a teenager!!!!going through puberty!!!!haha

shes fine thanx bit of a little bitch tho, she ruined my door frame yesterday......this morning just as i was getting up i herd sumthin opened the bedroom door and she had threw up tight outside the door, then OH's mum bought her a toy...very thick long twyned rope with a solid hollow ball on the end we stampd onit and everything and it didnt budge so we new it would be ok....wel it wasnt!!!!i came home from my mum and dads and the ball was in absoloute bits!!!she had eaten most of half of it and was stil trying to get to the other bit so tuk that off her then she started trying to shred the rope which just before i tuk it off her she did actually succeed!!!then lone behold little than 2 minutes later she threw up everywer!!!!loads of bit of ball and rope!!!! pain in the god damn ass!!!! i need my bfp so OH will get it in his hed she cant stay in the new house shes going to have to go outside shes to big plus hes starting to realise if she can destroy a ball that hard and very very thick rope what could she do to his arm or leg!!! but hes sed the only way she goes in the bk garden is if u get pregnant soon so FX'd!!!!haha i dont want her ruining my new house!!!!we cant cage her because if we wer to be burgald shes locked up she cant warn them off or hurt them so that they wudnt come bk!!! god sake!!!haha xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren that sounds like my DH. Teenager!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wasnt that great of a soak but hey.. it worked.. with the shower too lol

Diane.. I would think 5dpo would be to soon for all these symptoms


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Loren that sounds like my DH. Teenager!

hahaha at times i love it but sometimes i'd like a cuddle and watch a film and he manages to try and get frisky!!!!he needs to learn haha feel like i'm training 2 puppies hahaha xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I have the same issue with my DH.. sigh cuddling is great.


----------



## mommaof3

I really am gonna have to limit your girls post lol or make really long ones so its easier to catch up bunch of chatterboxes


----------



## molly85

I miss cuddling what does it lok like again.
Ok have felt nauseaus all day and a wee bit dizzy/spaced out. Just eatten my dinner ofroast chicken in gravy and veg now it' worse. Soo annoying as i think my new meds can do this quite common in the first week or so and I am now back on best friend terms with the loo


----------



## mommaof3

Jo are you sure you arnt pregnant


----------



## molly85

yep. latest bloody medication gives all those side effects and I hadjust got rid of them to


----------



## molly85

do you ladies think you could have a 4 week luteal phase?


----------



## shaerichelle

I am not sure Jo. What do you mean? My lp was 17 days last time.


----------



## Shey

Good evening ladies


----------



## molly85

I am looking at all my weird and wonderful dates.
Do you remember the horrible nausea I had back just after christmas then the dodgy test I was wandering if that wasn't dodgy after all and it was a chemical and I had just picked upa tiny left over bit of HcG??? Then I got spotting January 21st i think then the samething 6 weeks later no aparent ovulation but if i was ovulating at CD 10 as my temps possibly show i would have a really long LP.
obviously i have to much time on my hands


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey how's it going?


----------



## mommaof3

ok so green marshmellow peeps,milk and tacos are not a good combination sounded good at the it time but thinking it was a mistake now UGHH and I still cant stop eating the peeps


----------



## Shey

ok. DF is gonna come next week cause he has car problems right now


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey 

Jo to be honest I havent a clue about luteal phase


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I am looking at all my weird and wonderful dates.
> Do you remember the horrible nausea I had back just after christmas then the dodgy test I was wandering if that wasn't dodgy after all and it was a chemical and I had just picked upa tiny left over bit of HcG??? Then I got spotting January 21st i think then the samething 6 weeks later no aparent ovulation but if i was ovulating at CD 10 as my temps possibly show i would have a really long LP.
> obviously i have to much time on my hands

hmm Jo. I wonder. I would take another test in a few days dear just to see. You might have not ovd CD10. It might have been later.


----------



## molly85

I can't find much on the Net of use either.
Shey tell him he is in big trouble with us. can he not just come tomorrow?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I want peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaof3

ok so ive made myself sick im gonna go lay down 

I know you wanna see him shey but wont this work out better for you since it will be around o time or close to it


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> ok so green marshmellow peeps,milk and tacos are not a good combination sounded good at the it time but thinking it was a mistake now UGHH and I still cant stop eating the peeps

:sick:

lol the peeps are dangerous.


----------



## mommaof3

oh Brandy they were good but im paying for it now


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey you are oving monday right?

I hope you feel better, Nicole.


----------



## molly85

What are peeps?

Ok i have looked at your chart Shey you need him for a whole week 13th til 20th 3 days either side on day 17 which is when you ovulated last month


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I felt queasy this evening..I hope it's not coming back :(

It's 3:20 am and I can't sleep. This is weird.


----------



## mommaof3

yeah there like a pregnant ladies drug or something Im on my third box in 3 days i keep telling dh thats the last one but then I go shoveing another in my mouth lol


----------



## mommaof3

ive been doing the same thing Brandy I think its all the times I have to get up and pee that by 2 or 3 ive had enough and just cant go back to sleep 

Thanks Shan you would think as nasty as my stomach has been id try and be a little nicer to it I meen Peeps and Tacos I should have known better


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Peeps are your drug... I bought marshmallows they sound do good!

Brandy 3:20? The baby keeping you awake?


----------



## mommaof3

molly85 said:


> What are peeps?
> 
> Ok i have looked at your chart Shey you need him for a whole week 13th til 20th 3 days either side on day 17 which is when you ovulated last month

Jo there marshmallow chickens or bunnys covered in crystal suger google them lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> ive been doing the same thing Brandy I think its all the times I have to get up and pee that by 2 or 3 ive had enough and just cant go back to sleep
> 
> Thanks Shan you would think as nasty as my stomach has been id try and be a little nicer to it I meen Peeps and Tacos I should have known better

I would have not done that..

OMG stupid hicaburps go away


----------



## Shey

ahhh well I went on a site that is an ov prediction site and said my most fertile day would the 16th. but who knows. I feel like im Ov right now cause my lower abdomen is cramping and feels so weird.


----------



## molly85

LOL.
I am also cream crackered but have read the side effects of meds and yet again these are all side effects. 

I hate my body WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Jo. I am sorry.


----------



## Shey

Saturday 3rd April 2010 - First day of your cycle

Saturday 17th April 2010 - Best chance of conceiving a girl

Sunday 18th April 2010 - A little bit fertile, best chance of conceiving a girl

Monday 19th April 2010 - Fertile, best chance of conceiving a boy

Tuesday 20th April 2010 - VERY fertile, best chance of conceiving a boy

Wednesday 21st April 2010 - Time to ovulate

Saturday 1st May 2010 - A home pregnancy test may work now.

Wednesday 5th May 2010 - End of cycle

Saturday 8th May 2010 - No period? Maybe you're pregnant!

Saturday 8th January 2011 - If you are, this is your approximate due date


----------



## mommaof3

Jo hopefully when you go back to the dr they can help you get your cycle reguler again big hugs


----------



## molly85

I want a refund i did not request a deffective body. 
I do haveright boob ache radiating fromthemiddle out towards my arm just to remind me it's still there


----------



## mommaof3

well Ive banned my self from peeps no more well at least not anymore tonight Im off to bed ladies im wore out try and not talk it up to much lol 

Goodnight all


----------



## Shey

G'Night Nicole


----------



## molly85

Imposible nicole. Have a good peep free sleep.

Shey i was just going off your last chart posibly ovualtion took placeday 19 but I am sure it was day 17 with a 14 day luteal phase. Shame you had that cold it's played havoc with your temps


----------



## Shey

yay it did. damn flu


----------



## shaerichelle

Umm pain from breasts to armpit.. I have that right now!


----------



## Shey

aww Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

It could be good or bad. 

Shey make sure you and DF have :sex: at least 3 days before you ov.


----------



## molly85

LOL i could be soo wrong just :sex: all the time then you have a half decent chance. 
I'll besooo jelous if you get it first time tho


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, who wants to come kick my DH's butt and tell him I need some..erm attention.


----------



## Shey

oh I'll kick your DH's ass PeaceLoveBaby

Jo trust me it probably would happen haha.


----------



## molly85

I can tell him but I don't think he would like it. Are you going to be thisrandy when your 8 months gone?


----------



## molly85

Oh no your not one of these extra fertile eople are you? 
My cousin has 5 between the age of 16 and 3 and I sh kept saying she wouldn't have any more after the first 2 so I amdamn sure she wasn't trying


----------



## Shey

Yes I am one of those extra fertile people


----------



## shaerichelle

I thought I was fertile and I thought it would happen the first cycle:wacko: :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

okay girls. for some reason I am completely exhausted or as you all in the UK say..shattered..

Its 1.5 before I usually sleep ugh! I gotta go pass out!

Night.
:)


----------



## Shey

Night Shan

the whole week that i spent at my ex's house when we were still dating i was very fertile


----------



## molly85

cool.
Night Shan, have a good sleep


----------



## Shey

hehe yup yup
i am really fertile.


----------



## molly85

So your little one ddnt take long to concieve?


----------



## Shey

nope and he wasn't planned cause i was only with my ex for a month and he dumped me


----------



## calliebaby

Hey ya'll!!! I just caught up after 40 minutes of reading.Yikes. How is everyone doing? I am looking forward to seeing your test tomorrow Ness!!!
I have been so busy the last 2 days and I am exhausted. I need to go to bed here shortly. I am seriously peeing like every half an hour. It is crazy. The nausea I can keep down if I eat every hour or two something little, but I am always a bit queasy. I am still having cramps, but they feel more sore than anything and radiate into my hips. They come and go pretty quickly now and are definitely subsiding. I will be on longer tomorrow. How is it going?


----------



## molly85

ohhh that is well timed,iwashoping i was just as really fertile but looks like i have really messed that up for myself now


----------



## Shey

haha aww Jo

hey Callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

I'm miserable at myself Callie other wise Chirpie, Beenin text contact with Kirstie she is giving little spud(s) teh runaround at work but her minds off the dangertimeshe has now entered where she might loose it.


----------



## Shey

My back hurts again and my right boob just started hurting again and damn lower abdomen keeps feeling weird


----------



## calliebaby

hi Jo and Shey. Jo, you are not messed up or broken. Your body is just taking longer to regulate itself. I know how much it can suck to wait for your body to figure it out. It just takes some women's bodies longer than others to regulate after being on bc. It took me a full 8 months for my body to figure it out. When you see your doctor again, ask about progesterone to kick start your period. Your body may just need a little boost.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey, hope df isnt avoiding u cos of his mum. Hed better get his ass in gear so u can get some :sex: otherwise there wont be any bfp babe! fertility depends on 2 people also. It takes 2 to make a :baby: and even if they are very fertile it can still take several months to concieve! So dont be dissapointed shey if it dont happen first time, just be patient :hugs: fxd It does though. Goodnite shan, hope ur feeling better tomorrow, hopefully these are good symptoms babe. Nite jo, nite callie. Speak to u all tomorrow xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh shey, u said ur having abdominal cramps? Isnt af on her visit just now? That would explain it, night night x


----------



## molly85

I will Callie I finally found one I like at my practice so feelmore comfortable to ask. Last time i came off it i think it was nearly a year thean i had the injection again or the implant so long ago i can't remember and I didn't get a period thoughI think when the implant ran out it was coming backand i think it was monthly. shoot iwish i had reocrded these things


----------



## molly85

NIght Diane Text me!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Shey

It only took the first time when i was with my son's dad and i was only with him for a month


----------



## Shey

night diane


----------



## molly85

you have like a 20 - 25% chance of getting PG even when everything is timed perfectly. So it might nit happen first month of trying


----------



## Shey

I have faith it will happen the first time


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight!!! I have got to get some sleep. I cannot believe how tired I am!!! Talk to you all tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Night Callie you wait 9 months then say your tierd lol


----------



## Shey

haha night callie


----------



## molly85

Aislinn you ok lurking about?

Here is laughfor the morning 4cer's
Matt and I have decided to schedule :sex: with out busy work schedules so far we have booked twice until Sunday. We shall finish the list when i get home.lol SME Plan here we come


----------



## Aislinn

LOL JO... Yeah I'm ok.. It takes me forever to read all the posts.. then I'm like what do I respond to..

I'm sorry your having such a crazy time.

And so funny your "Scheduling"


----------



## molly85

I'm just in a wingy mood at the moment maybe :witch: will arrive early.
we do talk alot when we get going.


----------



## Aislinn

Well.. I wish for you AF doesn't come. And we have some good news.. I know you have thyroid issues. I do too. It stinks.


----------



## Aislinn

Jo Lets talk soon. I'm having a hard time keeping my eyes open. Have a great night.


----------



## molly85

Yep Aislinn. Sleep well


----------



## calliebaby

Trying to sleep but I am too hungry and nauseous. I go back and forth. I decided to get up and eat some crackers. How is it going Jo?


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Aislinn :hi:


----------



## Nixilix

Wow. Mad temp drop.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Rachel. You are still above the coverline. Is it morning for you?


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah Its morning, and I feel real af like today :( but cp gone so high I can't feel it and NO blood. Spose I will jut goto the doctors, but first let's try poas! Callie my
mines have been getting lighter so it's very possible it's not good.


----------



## calliebaby

Are you testing right now? :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

Rachel how you feeling babe?? You are pregnant babe and you are not losing that beanie I don't believe it for a second! :hugs: 

I took my CB digi this morning at 11dpo!!! OMG I didnt expect it to show anything!! I was just so excited to use it I haven't slept all night lol!

I have to say apart from feeling a bit stuffy I don't feel bad at all right now - I'm gonna enjoy cos sure in the next couple of weeks that'll change lol!! 


xx


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Ness!!! Mine showed up about the same time. I have such bad insomnia even though I am exhausted. Uggh. I have to be up in 6 hours.

Isn't it fun getting that word to appear?:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Totally awsome makes it more real! I hear you on the insomnia I've hardly slept and my tummy was making so many gurgling noises through the night! Had terrible restless legs and was too warm - is this sad that I'm excited for it to get worse he he!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful test, Nessie poo :hugs: xoxox


----------



## Wantabean

morning yall
you defo know your addicted to this site wen you run home after 12hour nightshift and come straight on this lol :rofl: 
loren get mia a nylobone. trust me. my mums dog destroys toys within minutes but has had this bone nearly 2 years. they claim to be virtually indestructable and they are. 
ness congrats on digi :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Brandy :hugs: how you feeling? 

I'm feeling lots of stretching and I'm already bloomin bloated! I couldnt get my dress on for work so had to wear leggings and a tunic to try and conceal my bloat ha ha. Also noticed round my hip bones they've gone spongy and they're more pronounced! Can't believe these changes already! Still cacking my pants though until Thursday has been and gone!! 

Kirstie lol I'm the same - first thing I do is get on here :rofl: xx


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i was and still am majorly bloated lol from about 3 weeks i felt huge. bliming love it though. i am a very slim person so evey1 is noticing lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

he he I'm loving it too! Just been for my first poop in two days, feel like there's more room now :lol: keep checking for AF though I know she ain't coming!! I've no reason to believe beanie won't stick but so nerve wracking!


----------



## Wantabean

haha i am still a frequent knicker checker lol i need to sleep guys. speak soon xxx


----------



## Nessicle

speak soon honey - rest for that spud! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

love the test Ness...:)


I had another vivid dream last night.. didnt sleep well. Feel hot inside! Temp went up higher. I am going to find my progesterone cream soon!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Totally awsome makes it more real! I hear you on the insomnia I've hardly slept and my tummy was making so many gurgling noises through the night! Had terrible restless legs and* was too warm *- is this sad that I'm excited for it to get worse he he!!

I have been like this for a couple of days super hot!:wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

wow Nessie look at that test very very nice see I told you all that practice would pay off lol 

ok so I have a nasty headache this am cause I couldnt sleep dh took the cover off the ac and Im sure it was nice and cool for them but Im cooking from the inside I swear my feet are so hot I expect them to start smokeing any min it gives a new meening to bun in the oven cause let me tell you momma's so hot right now I could cook eggs on my belly UGH


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies! Yay for the temp going up shae! Nessie that is one lovely test! No mistakes there eh? So happy for u!
Rachel babe, im worried about you. You must be so stressing right now and i can totally understand why. I would be the same. I am praying for you and your lil baby. Sending loads of sticky dust to u :dust: :dust: its not fair cos you havent had a chance to relax and enjoy ur pregnancy. I hope u get the reassurance you need very soon :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shanny!! I loooove the digi! Totally ace!! 

Got a doctors appointment booked in for Friday - day after AF due date so little anxious at the moment! Suppose that never goes away though lol! 

Shan yeah I feel like my face is constantly warm as well! Like I have a temperature but I feel fine - bit tired from lack of sleep and feeling mega bloated already lol xx


----------



## mommaof3

dh and the lo better keep the winter clothes handy cause momma's cranking the ac down today I told dh im not gonna be happy till I can see my breath


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Nicole and Diane :hugs: I couldnt believe it 11dpo and a positive CDdigi?! What a strong beanie hey?! 

Diane I'm just about to text Rachel to see how she is - will let you know if I've heard from her! 

Nicole so sorry you're feeling pants babe!! xx


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Diane I didnt read back yet im sure these chatterboxes had loads of pages lastnight so whats goin on with Rach


----------



## mommaof3

Ness Im just burning up it started yesterday I even took my temp to make sure I didnt have a fever my temp was a little higher then usual but still normal I did this for a week or so after I got my bfp but not this bad had the red cheeks like you do kinda like hot flashes but this is all day and night I cant get cooled down lol


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh nicole do you think you are getting sick? Maybe phone the midwife just for some reassurance?? 

Rachel was really upset that her tests weren't getting darker and she said she had a temp drop this morning, we've obviously tried to reassure her but she's probably so fraught with worry as we all would be - I've just text her so I will let you know as soon as I hear from her xx


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah I remember seeing her post im sure everything is fine some woman just take longer then others maybe she can get into a dr for some blood work 

I dont think im sick just running hot cooking the bean lol


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: the funny thing with me is that I'm cold but my face is really warm lol but was soo warm in bed last night and couldnt do a damn thing with my legs!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow, I'm just catching up and I'm amazed... There was alot of BFP's this month... I guess doin the bunny thing worked.. i.e. easter dance... haha :sex:
Kristie, Rachel, Calliebaby, Nessie so far... Congrats ladies... here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy! :flower:

Hi Nichole, Loren, Diane, Shannon, Shae, Jo and Brandy... How you ladies been?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you hun!! You ok? Did you have a nice easter?x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm Lovin the Digi... Thats the icing on the cake...

Easter, not really...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I've been told that Mr. Right is coming in April and I'll be knocked up in June or July... lol
even Diane said so. haha 

Wow... I cannot imagine the excitement of being pregnant, looks like all the hard work has paid off per say... lol Now just take things in stride... its a cake walk now... just hope you don't get the nausea like poor Nicole... now hotflashes GRRRR


----------



## mommaof3

did you get some bad storms lastnight Kim we had one pretty bad one then it was just rain


----------



## Nessicle

oh why hun??


----------



## mommaof3

Ness any news from Rach


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole, hi kim. hows things with you kim? Im personally feeling rather deflated, and starting to adopt shans 'whatever' attitude. Lol. Nessie, any news from rach? early this morning She said she was gona poas and she hasnt posted since! Worried for the poor girl, fxd everythings fine but she needs proper reassurance, hopefully shes gone to the drs x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> did you get some bad storms lastnight Kim we had one pretty bad one then it was just rain

Nope it was more northeast, like in bedford.. never heard of a actual tornado touchdown on the news, just large hail Hmm.. I'm a total chickenbutt of tornado's, my boss lives up there and I tried for over an hour to reach him to tell him they were under a tornado warning... he never called... oh well... lol
Can't say he was'nt warned... hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Diane... Sorry to hear your in a flux... keep that chin up, your time is coming.. :)

I'm fine, just wingin it per say... oops I should'nt say that... Sorry Nicole I know how you love those hot wings... I'm getting some today after work MMMMM... lol


----------



## mommaof3

we were under a watch but it never got to bad thank goodness Im ok during the day but if its after dark I will actually have panic attacks if the storms get bad im such a baby when it comes to storms I have no control over myself lol

Diane it will happen PMA girl and at least you have been to the dr and know your lump is nothing serious I think its really just a matter of the timing for you if you and Dh could do the every other day plan as soon as the witch leaves I guess im just gonna have to come over there and crack the WHIP on you guys lol


----------



## mommaof3

Kim our local hot wing place has closed i was so upset but I did get me a fix before they closed the doors for good dh got me a 3 day supply lmao and I ate them ALL


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna take the little one to mcDonalds for some hashbrowns lol


----------



## Nessicle

sorry girls nothing so far, I'm starting to worry :cry: unless they have sent her for a scan or something?? 

Nicole is all the stretching and achiness normal? My insides feel pushed up already lol though that's probs the ligaments round my tummy! just above my pubic bone it all feels really stretched lol sure it is normal!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Kim our local hot wing place has closed i was so upset but I did get me a fix before they closed the doors for good dh got me a 3 day supply lmao and I ate them ALL

Oh Wow.. You ate them ALL... Lordy Woman... I thought I loved them... lol
I'll have to drive up there and bring you 50 hot wings to wet your whistle then... hehehe

Well I'm off here, gonna go exercise...

Have a good day ladies... I hope Rachel is OK maybe she went to the dr.?

Nessie that is normal, your body is making room for the lil beanie to grow... 

I'll drop by later today or tonight ;) Chow


----------



## calliebaby

Ness I have the same feeling. The cramps come and go. It is just your ligaments and stuff stretching. 
Rachel I hope you are ok.
Shan, I am so happy for your temp raise.
Jo, I hope you are doing well.
Hi Diane...how is it going?
Nicole I hope your hot flashes go away.
Kirstie I am so excited for you.
:hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

congratulations ness!!! h+h pregnancy!!!

have we still not heard from rachel?? aww i hope everythins okay 4 her xxx

diane???? PMA!!! u will be ov'ing soon wont you??? cumon girls we will be the next bfps!!!

hows everyone else?? how are you feeling shannon? and jo??? whats happening??

....im bit excited today....cd19 and i got a darker / still quite faint line on my opk..... dont know if that means i will be ov'ing soon.... cos i guess its still a negative but its the darkest one ive had and been testing 4 a week now!!! 
i will keep testing....using the cheapy ones from wilko's..... has anyone else used those?? i have had a faint line before but today was more than faint...... however not much cm yet and no watery like cm....
just hope this means my cycles maybe slightly back to normal now.....ooooo really really hope so xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

callie how ru hun???? xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

bye kimmie :wave: have a good day! Well i didnt do the deed last night so will do it today cd14 still 4 days till ov. So today, cd16 guessing i will get pos opk cd17, so do it then again and then cd18, then im done till next month..
I will have no dissapointment at all this month though, as my hopes are so low. Will call my dr tomorrow also to find out blood results. She hasnt even called to tell me whats happenin with the referral. Im giving up on hope. What will be will be i 
Suppose. My obsession with ttc is dwindling so thats a good thing lol. ness i will send u my number too. Rachel we love u and care about you. We are all thinking of u babe :hugs: nicole when is ur next scan? Is it 20wks? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies :) Gah, I've beena busy bee again today. Builders are back! Argh.

Nessie, that's perfectly normal...I still get the stretching pains too. My tummy is huge today. lol.

Callie, how is beanie? :)
Shan, YAY!!!!!!!! :happydance:
Kim! I've missed you :hugs:
Nicole, hashbrowns sound soooooooooooooo good.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma :wave: thanks for the pma. Yes should be oving soon! When do u normally ov? You been getting plenty of :sex: in? Fxd its your month babe x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Diane :hugs: Don't lose all hope..I could've sworn it wasn't my month. Everything crossed for you xo


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and gem, ness used those opks! She got a darker test line than the control line when she got her positive so i think they are good ones! Hi brandy x


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy. Obviusly deep down i really want it, but ive got to thinking that if i programme my mind to not expecting anything other than af then i cant be dissapointed. I promise not to ss either lol. That drives me crazy and makes me think i am pregnant! So no ssing unless its something totally unusual x


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> hi gemma :wave: thanks for the pma. Yes should be oving soon! When do u normally ov? You been getting plenty of :sex: in? Fxd its your month babe x


ive got my fxd 4 u too babe!!!! like brandy just said!!!!!!!!

i really hope this is it!!!!! lots of :sex: !!!!! haha been and stocked up at ann summers........ 

to be honest, im not really sure.... all i know is i get long cycles....because my last pregnancy was a lucky surprise....i never really kept count....but when i last concieved i only got a bfp on cd40......and bfn's up untill cd 37??? haha im so confused!!! but just so happy with my opk today!!!!! Im guessing i ov around cd23???? but then that means todays test isnt right??? oooo im so confused....trying not to stress cos last months cycle was 51 days!!

guess im following the idea of the smep and :sex: every other day!!! and using opks everyday and looking 4 cm!!! im so useless with the temping..... getting up at different times...im not sure whats right or wrong!!

cant wait till you ov honey....i hope it gives you some more PMA!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jelliebabie said:


> thanks brandy. Obviusly deep down i really want it, but ive got to thinking that if i programme my mind to not expecting anything other than af then i cant be dissapointed. I promise not to ss either lol. That drives me crazy and makes me think i am pregnant! So no ssing unless its something totally unusual x

That's a good thought n all..but you KNOW that's damn near impossible lol. ;)

You will get there hun. Fx'd!!! :dust:


----------



## xGemxGemx

:bfp:going to nip in to town!!!!

lots of PMA!!!!!!

its a lucky month in this thread!!!! so made up 4 u girls with the


----------



## xGemxGemx

going to nip in to town!!!!

lots of PMA!!!!!!

its a lucky month in this thread!!!! so made up 4 u girls with the bfps!!!!!

xxxxxxxx

ps. pls can anyone tell me how to upload a picture.....im must sound so thick lol xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Diane it WILL happen for you 
I really hope Rach is ok I guess no news is good news or so they say I never did get that though lol 

my next scan will be between 20 and 22 weeks GRRRR so end of June first of July 

Nessie hunny you will have things stretch and pull and ache in places you didnt even know you had and oh my favorite is the weird something so hard to explain till you feel it thing that happens in your vajayjay but that doesnt come till later 


where is Shan


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> oh and gem, ness used those opks! She got a darker test line than the control line when she got her positive so i think they are good ones! Hi brandy x

I used internet cheapies this cycle and they were much darker than the Wilko's ones hun! But the I still got positives with the Wilko's Gem so they defo work!! :thumbup:

Brandy - ooh phew, those stretching pains were pretty intense earlier seem to have calmed a bit for now I can't believe I have a baby in my belly!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Diane if you remember I was totally convinced I was out at 6dpo I just thought nah, I even was ready to throw my test against a wall yesterday when I first tested, I was ready to cry and sulk and then I saw the line appearing and just was shaking and crying! I was totally shocked!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Diane it WILL happen for you
> I really hope Rach is ok I guess no news is good news or so they say I never did get that though lol
> 
> my next scan will be between 20 and 22 weeks GRRRR so end of June first of July
> 
> Nessie hunny you will have things stretch and pull and ache in places you didnt even know you had and oh my favorite is the weird something so hard to explain till you feel it thing that happens in your vajayjay but that doesnt come till later
> 
> 
> where is Shan


Shan's been emailing me! 

Still haven't heard from Rachel either :shrug: i really hope she is ok like you said no news, is good news....unless her phone is dead or something? I know she accesses this site alot through her phone...??

Yeah I ache all in my lower half round my pelvis and my tummy muscles low down feel pretty achey and tight - I said to shan how do people not notice this when they don't realise til like 6 weeks or so lol?! 

Oooh gosh I bet I pop on here the day the vajayjay thing happens lol :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Ness its not painfull just weird like someone is down there giving you a little tickle and the stretching is worse with the first one I have a little stretching and a few cramps but nothing to bad but like my ob said all my stuff knows just where to stretch and go lmao the bloating is bad my mom made a lovely comment at easter her exact words were omg look at your belly your showing already are you sure you arnt off on your dates by a couple of months


----------



## shaerichelle

Chatterboxes! I lay down for a nap and everyone chats away.

So this am 6 dpo. I have been so tired. Have a headache. feel so hot in the inside. metallic taste while in shower, a couple of minor pink spots on tp when wiped.. and omg the smell. it smells like garbage. dh looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shan try and explain the old farmer man smell to your dh but my dh already thinks ive lost it so nothing I say seems to surprise him anymore


----------



## shaerichelle

I looked at Rachels chart this am. Her temp dropped to the coverline. I understand why she is nervous.. Rooting for you Rachel..:hugs :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> lol Shan try and explain the old farmer man smell to your dh but my dh already thinks ive lost it so nothing I say seems to surprise him anymore

I told him he needs to change the garbage and do some dishes. Ugh I think I need to open a window :sick:


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah that doesnt work out so good either then you get the outside smells and if you have neighbors close by they can be really bad im not sure what ours were grilling the other night but it smelled rank I know there were onions and alot of them lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. no one is grilling now. Maybe I will just go outside.. lol

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> lol Ness its not painfull just weird like someone is down there giving you a little tickle and the stretching is worse with the first one I have a little stretching and a few cramps but nothing to bad but like my ob said all my stuff knows just where to stretch and go lmao the bloating is bad my mom made a lovely comment at easter her exact words were omg look at your belly your showing already are you sure you arnt off on your dates by a couple of months

ha ha ha how weird why does that happen?? 

Yeah I'm stretching quite a bit I can blummin well feel it :happydance: I'm quite excited when I feel those stretches cos it's a reminder of whats going on! Trying to reason with myself thta just because I dont feel it all the time doesnt mean there's anything wrong, it just means beanie is happy for now til next stretching time he he! 

OMG how rude lol! Bet my mum will say that to me :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

:cry: Ness you took the 4cs thing off your sig.


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie thats just how my mom is I just said nope mom not a chance and kept on walkin 

Im not sure if its the baby moveing around or what it is really but its weird but you will have so many weird feelings wait till that baby gets the hiccups my lo would get them all the time and it would drive me bonkers lol


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gotta pick this place up before the afternoon nasuea hits lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Im gonna watch tv and nap. Seems when I came in everyone ran away!


----------



## Aislinn

Congrats Ness!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> :cry: Ness you took the 4cs thing off your sig.

Ooh I know sweetie!! I couldnt fit much else on my siggie lol but I have that I'm cheering on my 4C girls!!! :hugs: I wouldnt not mention you all :flower:xxx


----------



## mommaof3

well I picked up some lol better then it was so I guess thats all that matters


----------



## Nessicle

Well I text rachel again and still no reply


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my I wonder what is going on hopefully she is just at the dr or midwife and its taken a little while maybe there doing a scan I so hope everything is ok


----------



## Nessicle

Me too!

Quick question I'm on the bus on the way home and was sat at the back downstairs but this bus is really vibrating so move upstairs which is a bit better but could the vibrations do any damage?? Silly but it's vibrating loads cos were stuck intraffic


----------



## shaerichelle

I would say no the baby is implanted...

Diane babe sent you an email.


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie, silly moo, the bus wont dislodge ur beanie lol, dont worry! Nessie can u phone rachel? Al bbiab gotta go do the horsie chores and collect my prescription :wave: byebye x


----------



## Nessicle

Lol I know I'm silly but it worried me :haha: thank you girls! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Cya soon Diane. Did you call the doc for your results


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie it takes alot and I meen alot to damage the bean I had a fall with one of mine and the ob told me that the baby is so well protected that more then likely it felt like a little bump to it so dont worry any type of daily activity you do is fine now if you said you were gonna go skydiving or bungee jumping that would be different


----------



## shaerichelle

I fell twice with saben.. once down the stairs and had a fender bender in the parking lot after my midwife appt... all within the first 8 weeks!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shae, speak to u soon babe :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

YW diane babe..

:hi: Kim! How are you?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Shannon... I'm fine... still on standby...

Hey Brandy Lil Ms. Mommy.. Hows things been goin for ya?

Hang in there Diane were all gonna do a big FX'd for ya... Keep that PMA goin, your time is coming babe. :hugs:

I don't know Rachel but I pray that she's alright, no one has still heard from her??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nicole, I'm drooling over the thought of hot wings... I'm just gonna have to do the chicken breast with hot sauce considering I'm broke till Friday GRRRR...

Feeling better today? :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

No one has. shes had faints and her temps went lower today right at cover line. Im worried..

Glad all is well Kim.:)


----------



## jelliebabie

will call the drs tomorrow. Whats a fender bender? :confused:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim I had my fill of them for a while after my three day bender now im on to the spicey chicken sandwich from wendys or the grilled both seem to hit the spot these days lol


----------



## shaerichelle

fender bender is a minor car accident....

Okay I would like to know your results lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel... Are you okay?


----------



## molly85

Hey all still :bfn: Temps have deffinatly dropped, thoughI haven'tslept well 2 nights in a row. I need to sort my eatting habbits out because I am getting hungry even though I amtrying to eat but I feel sick and fancy nothing except starchy food and am incrdibly gassy. I'll be in and out this evening and probably not at all tomorrow. Any updates I'll text Diane and Kirstie


----------



## molly85

Oh Thank god your there Rachael. Big Hugs


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi everybody... I really hope Rachel is doing OK considering... Maybe she's at the doctors still awaiting a scan... I hope to hear some good news and that she and bubba is alright... ohh my heart goes out to her...

Dammit, I'm gonna have to cash all my change in and get one of those spicy chicken sandwiches, oh wait they have Hot wing nuggets MMMMM 

Well I'm gonna go to the store, cash the change in and grab me some hot wing bites or something I'm drooling over here and starving to boot... lol

But as Nicole says.. No news is good News... 

Be back later taters...


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls, thanks for your concern. doesn't look good. went to doctors,cried so bad!! he didn't understand why i was there with no bleeding. he said if i had a pos test then i was defo preg at that point even if im not now. 
he was a nob, went on for ages about jus waiting to seee what happens. took a test and it was negative so he thinks its an early miscarrige, but no bleed?!? wtf.. maybe it'll come tonight or tomorrow. ive done the last test in my house this evening cause i want them gone. not EVER doing another test lol. (see, i said lol) and got a darker line than this morning and that was with fmu. i even timed it and it was 4 mins. im stating im not pregnant and whatever happens will happen. 

I feel not pregnant even though i have sypmtoms still but just gonna wait. i'll either bleed or not. my cervix changed today too. its now high and real soft. but i vow I will never take a test again. until a least 1 wk late.

Thanks so much girls.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

She is lurking at the bottom...

You gals talking about how wings.. I think I am making some for dinner!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> hey girls, thanks for your concern. doesn't look good. went to doctors,cried so bad!! he didn't understand why i was there with no bleeding. he said if i had a pos test then i was defo preg at that point even if im not now.
> he was a nob, went on for ages about jus waiting to seee what happens. took a test and it was negative so he thinks its an early miscarrige, but no bleed?!? wtf.. maybe it'll come tonight or tomorrow. ive done the last test in my house this evening cause i want them gone. not EVER doing another test lol. (see, i said lol) and got a darker line than this morning and that was with fmu. i even timed it and it was 4 mins. im stating im not pregnant and whatever happens will happen.
> 
> I feel not pregnant even though i have sypmtoms still but just gonna wait. i'll either bleed or not. my cervix changed today too. its now high and real soft. but i vow I will never take a test again. until a least 1 wk late.
> 
> Thanks so much girls.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rachel hon :hugs: I am so sorry. I believe in the ttc after a loss section some of the girls there said they have waited for af after a miscarriage, but for me I had the temp drop and af that night look at my jan 21st chart. :hugs: :hugs: I wont do a test until I feel real good.. but they say 18 dpo is the safest..


----------



## mommaof3

Rach at first all my test were darker in the evening then with fmu Im not sure why but if you got a darker line tonight then thats good did the dumb dr do bloods


----------



## Nixilix

nope, wouldnt do anything. didnt even want to do a test. told me just gotta wait. im 16dpo now. my cm is so creamy. just take each day as it comes. and keep checking my knickers every 30 seconds. on a more serious note, i gotta stop stressing about it. i can't control what will and wont happen.


----------



## molly85

Aww Rach, what ever happens you got a :bfp: you can get another if need be. It could just be you have an awkward bean in there. Kirstie told meabout the EPU's thier early pregnancy units at most general hospitals they maybe of more use and more sencitive than a GP and be able to do bloods or a scan so you know what to expect. Big hugs girl we are all here for you


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont stress honey. I am praying for you.. fingers crossed. he should have done a blood test to see your hcg. argh I hate docs.


----------



## molly85

Shan look at my chart!!


----------



## mommaof3

well you did get a darker test maybe the bean is just takeing its time settling in I know at my ob office they wont use early test they told me I had to wait untill af was at least a week late to come into the office


----------



## mommaof3

ok well its time for the daily Toy Story watching bbiab


----------



## Nixilix

cheers girls, just a waiting game now. as of 17:33 today, i was pregnant! yay for that!


----------



## mommaof3

:hugs: well that is a good thing I know its easier said then done but try not to stress and hold off for a couple of days and if af hasnt shown test again so beans develop faster then others so you may just need a few more days to get a good dark line


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel I would say you are preggo. The beanie might be shy for a bit.


----------



## shaerichelle

gonna go work on my room. Dh is in a mood... ugh. I need to find my progesterone cream I am nervous.


----------



## Nixilix

just had sausage and chips... mmm!


----------



## shaerichelle

cant find my cream. my nerves are going! My temps arent that high..


----------



## molly85

lucky begger. huse work and dog walking to be done


----------



## Nixilix

stay calm lady!!! dont know what else to suggest tho!!!


----------



## Nixilix

yeah, i shouldnt post about crappy food... sorry :)


----------



## molly85

Shan be patient this cream soundsodd you bub it into your skin and hope it gets into your blood supply. I know it works just sounds like a slow way of doing it


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Nessie it takes alot and I meen alot to damage the bean I had a fall with one of mine and the ob told me that the baby is so well protected that more then likely it felt like a little bump to it so dont worry any type of daily activity you do is fine now if you said you were gonna go skydiving or bungee jumping that would be different

oh thank you Nicole and Shan for putting my mind at rest! 

I feel silly but I'm scared to do every day tasks like bending down and putting washing in or picking up shopping bags even walking normally! I know I'm being daft! 

I'm reassured though by your Ob telling you the baby is very well protected :hugs: and no chance of any skydiving or bungee jumping ha ha xx


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Rachel I would say you are preggo. The beanie might be shy for a bit.

that's what i said too - fx this beanie is just being stubborn xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Dh went to the store to see if he could find some. I need to get my progesterone level up higher. 

Rach I am trying to stay calm ..its hard after a loss. You freak out easier.

Jo I was told to do it after I ovd.


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel babe :hugs: im praying for you babe your lil bubba is a super sticky! You deserve to be happy! Shanny babe, chill sweetheart :hugs: have u been told u have low progesterone? How are u feeling? Any more symptoms? Sorry for the bfn jo! All that gas u got might be cause of ur increase in veg intake? Kim
Enjoy your chicken wingy bites, yumm. Nessie im jelous of you! :rofl: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane..Yes I have been told in the past... 

metallic taste and vivid dream and of course some pink spots when I wiped today...

My breasts hurt on and off and exhaustion. I conked out at 10 ish last night. i never do that...


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie dont stress over everyday things bending,stretching,and sex is all fine with my last lo where I worked I had heavy lifting and the ob said it was fine up to 40 pounds till the third tri adn I really think that is when you kinda have to watch what you do not that it will hurt the baby but it might cause you to go into labor


----------



## Nixilix

so girls, every time i have run out of tests i have been freaking out that i cant poas. HOWEVER, i cannot explain how releived i am now that they are gone. I'm so glad that im not worried about tomorrows test, or the next days... i never thought that would be that case.


----------



## molly85

Soz Shan, lots of perople seem to be using it when not prescribed so thought it was anothe of the bonkers thingswe do to get PG. 
I'm burping Diane not farting in fact that has reduced, since i have been diagnosed with the thyroid I have had more problems with pooping ie I don't go as much as I used to.
Lol just wotching a little bit of supersize v superskinny


----------



## mommaof3

Rach glad your less stressed I think things are gonna be fine


----------



## Nixilix

i am less stressed tonight. but trust me, you do not want to be in my bedroom when i temp tomorrow and go for first wee of the day... i'll be too scared to wipe!!!!! thats gross rach.


----------



## Nixilix

not that i wee and wipe in my bedroom, tht is obviously done in the toilet :)


----------



## mommaof3

lol ill be sure to stay away from your bedroom and the bathroom


----------



## mommaof3

is bandb running slow for anyone else or just me


----------



## Nixilix

mega slow for me.. xx


----------



## jelliebabie

well if the cream might help shan, ud better hurry and get applying it lol. Your symptoms sound good babe, ive everything exept my legs crossed for u! I will cross them after i ov :haha: raChel, am glad theres no more tests to stress you out and i understand how u feel like you are in limbo not knowing what happening, but hopefully the power of prayer will get you thru with ur :baby: in ur arms :hugs: is it even possible to m/c before bleeding? Doesnt that happen straight away? :confused: anyway, i think im starting to have mild ov pains so im defo gonna get some swimmers tonight x


----------



## molly85

in always have issues with it


----------



## jelliebabie

lol rachel! Where u decide to wee n wipe is no concern of ours :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

yay for ov! i dont know, im done with the googling, i think the internet is the devil!!!


----------



## Nixilix

im suprised i havent removed layers of skin with the amount of wiping i did today!
:rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ive got me some progesterone cream on! Phew..

LOL. I wont ever cross my legs for anyone. DH might get mad!!!!

Rach glad all the tests are gone. I think the beanie is shy


----------



## Nixilix

glad you found the cream!!! if I am pregnant and its shy it can't be mine... Whos is it?!?!


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Rachel I am praying for you:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

grr im getting agravated with this site lol


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> glad you found the cream!!! if I am pregnant and its shy it can't be mine... Whos is it?!?!

lol rach tooo funny


----------



## shaerichelle

lol ... my son is anything but shy!

Jo darling. I need to go shopping tomorrow. I am thinking how the hell can I do this diet! Ugh. All I eat is meat veggies and fruit and rice.. even my chocolate is rice or tapioca based! 

I drink water and tea and juice rarely.

Oh Nicole .. I think the ac is helping you


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Callie hows momma and the little bean doing today


----------



## calliebaby

I think I am going to take a nap. So tired. I am having the hardest time falling asleep lately. I almost threw up this morning. I think I need to keep some crackers next to the bed or something.


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Callie hows momma and the little bean doing today

I am good, just tired and queasy and sore. My boobs are growing already, my nipples are larger as well. I am queasy most of the day now, but nighttime and morning is the worst for me. Beanie is good. I couldn't sleep on my stomach last night because my boobs were so sore. On a brighter note, they are so perky!!!:haha:
Oh, and my temp went up this morning.


----------



## Nixilix

mmm, crackers! i might have an ice pole. at 21:11 i think that is plain wrong.


----------



## mommaof3

maybe so ms hasnt been to bad today a little gagging this am when I got up and Ive ate 10 pounds of starburst today and still not to sick hopefully its getting better


----------



## Loren

helooooo every1!!! thanx kirsty i'll look into that one throuigh the week got to take poochy the vets tomorow :( xxxx

NESS fab test huni bun!!!!!love it!!!! and ive just though OMG member diane said last month you would get your BFP on 11DPO well look what happend :| but just a month later than she predicted!!!!yayyyyyy :yipee: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Rachel!!!


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: loren!!!


----------



## Nixilix

hey callie!


----------



## Loren

hiii callieee!!!xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back on in about 40 minutes. I need a little nap. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I hear ya on the nap.

Loren I never thought of that she said 10 and 11 dpo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe the starburst help you Nicole lol


----------



## shaerichelle

DIane I emailed you..hehe


----------



## Nixilix

](*,) - love this hehe. and just to clarify, testing in rachels house = :ban:

Can you tell i've been checking out the smilies!! (i was looking for one for pooing but they didn't have one - I cant stop going hahahahahaha)


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> im suprised i havent removed layers of skin with the amount of wiping i did today!
> :rofl:

I'm the same on that rach - every time I feel a trickle I'm like woah bathroom and it's just watery CM phew! I'm using white toilet paper and wearing light knickers this week :haha: I still think your beanie is stuck fast xx

Loren yeah I forgot about that lol!! Diane got her prediction right just the wrong month :haha:

Shan your symtpoms are sounding ace!

Sorry not been on earlier been watching True Blood with Mark! love it! Felt so exhausted when I got in I couldn't be bothered cooking so went and got a gluten free pizza and wacked that in the oven lol off up to bed soon as I'm shattered!!


----------



## calliebaby

Hey ya'll. I'm back. Could use a little more rest, but I have stuff to do tonight until 6.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies.

I put new pics in my journal..my gosh I feel huge lol!

How's everyone??


----------



## calliebaby

You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My goodness..I feel like I'm gonna burst. lol.

Can't wait to see yours! :D


----------



## Nixilix

love the pictures!!!! xx


----------



## calliebaby

All bloat. I can't wait for the real thing.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mines all bloat too! lol. Maybe a tiny bit uterus..but baby is still teeny.

Can't wait till I look pregnant and not just chunky :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> I'm the same on that rach - every time I feel a trickle I'm like woah bathroom and it's just watery CM phew! I'm using white toilet paper and wearing light knickers this week :haha: I still think your beanie is stuck fast xx


im not too convinced. white knickers and lots of toilet stops in this household! just gotta wait. did you see the test i sent you. that was the last and final one.


----------



## calliebaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Mines all bloat too! lol. Maybe a tiny bit uterus..but baby is still teeny.
> 
> Can't wait till I look pregnant and not just chunky :haha:

You look pregnant and beautiful.


----------



## jelliebabie

hello my girlies :wave: was just watching on born every minute on more4, it was so emotional. There was a wee baby that was born with its bowel on the outside and they wrapped it in clingfilm, eek. So emotional watching those little'lifes coming into the world! and u ladies are gonna be doing the same! :happydance: shanny going over to my emaila the nw. Loren, ooh thats right didnt think of that. I said 10 or 11dpo and she got positive on both days :thumbup: shame i got the month wrong tho :haha: but i just knew it wasnt gona take long! They are one super fertile couple! Your next loren, the bfp fairy is coming for u! :hugs: xx


----------



## calliebaby

Can you post the test on here Rachel?


----------



## Nixilix

let me try... its on my iphone so will email it to myself. its a crappy pic but you can see it xx


----------



## calliebaby

k


----------



## Nixilix

ok, maybe i do have line eye!
 



Attached Files:







16dpo.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12


----------



## calliebaby

I definitely see it. Was it with fmu?


----------



## Nixilix

No, fmu is lighter or mayb the same. Seem to get a slightly better reult late afternoon xx


----------



## calliebaby

Well I see it. :hugs:
I have to go. I will be back on in a few hours.


----------



## molly85

rach it's deffinatly there.
shan ispent so long looking at labels i am now desperate for treats


----------



## Nixilix

Bed tome x


----------



## Nixilix

Fanx girls xxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hello my girlies :wave: was just watching on born every minute on more4, it was so emotional. There was a wee baby that was born with its bowel on the outside and they wrapped it in clingfilm, eek. So emotional watching those little'lifes coming into the world! and u ladies are gonna be doing the same! :happydance: shanny going over to my emaila the nw. Loren, ooh thats right didnt think of that. I said 10 or 11dpo and she got positive on both days :thumbup: shame i got the month wrong tho :haha: but i just knew it wasnt gona take long! They are one super fertile couple! Your next loren, the bfp fairy is coming for u! :hugs: xx

ooooohhh i really hope so!!!!! thanx diane :D :hugs: i dont no whats happening right buttttt...... CD10 today and all day ive gone from feeling light headed and happy to just happy (strange 4 me haha) had a very wierd twingey feeling in my right hip which made me stop work for couple seconds, that ended up in me groin and back up then went and might just be a coinsidence but my best friend is on the injection and when i was pregnant in jan she had PMT for the first time in a gd few months before i told her and she foned me today and said "ay have you had any strange feelings today and i said bla bla all of tha above and she said omg dont ive had the worse PMT today" i got a little excited but its just to early to be thinking that way but :) ah wel PMA lol xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

rachel :hugs: hope your ok sweety xxxxx ni nite xxxxx


----------



## Loren

i see the line to rachel without even opening the pic!xxx


----------



## molly85

I need to be in bed in bed I have to be up for work at 5.30 and have no idea what to wear


----------



## Nixilix

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hello ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

nite nite jo jo nite nite rachel. Loren pma all the way girlie :thumbup: glad ur feeling happy babe :hugs: what do you do workwise? Does anyone know your ttc? X where shan gone? X


----------



## Shey

Hey Diane :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Right here Diane.. I have been unpacking and cleaning.. You can now see my kitchen.. I should take a picture. Woot.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel I saw the test without even opening it!
Ness I know what you mean about shattered.
Brandy that is a beautiful bump! Wow... I told DH I want a bump like you...
:hi: Loren
:hi: Shey
:hi: Jo... I know I have been reading labels for 2 years.. even for shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey :wave: hey shanny, go take a piccie, show us your good work! Omg i miscalculated my cycle day and im on cd15 not 14! Going into 16! Shit, ive not left myself much time for :sex: have i? Do u think ive left it too late now? I do think im having ov pains! Still neg opk tho so hopefully wont miss my chance! This month has gone Too quick lol. So shan, what should i do? Bd everyday till ov which should be friday? Or tonight and then thursday friday? X


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> nite nite jo jo nite nite rachel. Loren pma all the way girlie :thumbup: glad ur feeling happy babe :hugs: what do you do workwise? Does anyone know your ttc? X where shan gone? X

:D i'm a personal assitant di!!no no1 nos i'm TTC i'll just keep it shtum till i start to feel or look preg and i'll just i only just found out he he xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi shey :wave: hey shanny, go take a piccie, show us your good work! Omg i miscalculated my cycle day and im on cd15 not 14! Going into 16! Shit, ive not left myself much time for :sex: have i? Do u think ive left it too late now? I do think im having ov pains! Still neg opk tho so hopefully wont miss my chance! This month has gone Too quick lol. So shan, what should i do? Bd everyday till ov which should be friday? Or tonight and then thursday friday? X

I shall take one shortly.. :) 

tonight ..tues, thurs, fri sat and monday to cover..:thumbup:

Go jump on DH lady. You chart says cd 15


OMG this gas and bloat is intense..


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab gonna do my clothes in my closet phew!


----------



## Loren

right girls going to bed for BD then sleep!!!have to be up for 8am to take Mia the vet, didnt feed her all day yesterday as from the advice of my uncle because she wasnt well so fed her this morning and oh my!!!!! she threw up everywer and i'm not egsagerating!!!!! about 12 times in one go but she walked around the hall and did it omg it was vile!!!!i cant wait that if i do get my BFP on the 28-29th april we will be in the house on the 6th of may so nomor having to walk out to little vile presents that make me bork now imagine then :| o god not even bare thinkn about haha ni nite girliesss xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Loren.. She sounds like she has something to me...


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane check your email.. Could we talk through messenger, like yahoo, msn, google sometime?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shanny. Im confused, dont know what cd im on! It says wed cd 16 but am sure yesterday when i checked it was cd13??? Going to poas! Your symptoms are good shae! :thumbup: i will need to sign up for msn or something then, i get tjat for free on my phone! Loren, oooh a pa! Lol, very posh sounding :haha: hope mia gets some help tomorrow and a diagnosis! Enjoy your :sex: have a goodnight honey, speak to u 2mro xx


----------



## mommaof3

you bunch of chatterboxes still not sure i got all caught up 

Wheww me and dh mulched the flower beds tonight and im tuckered out lol and all i did was spread the mulch


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes weds cd 16 is right. I have been keeping up on your chart. 

The symptoms do sound good just hope they stay that way.

Let me know when you sign up from msn. I need to get an id. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> you bunch of chatterboxes still not sure i got all caught up
> 
> Wheww me and dh mulched the flower beds tonight and im tuckered out lol and all i did was spread the mulch

lmao. I know the feeling.. tuckered. I am wiped from cleaning and unpacking. Does it look good?


----------



## mommaof3

yeah it does we ran out of mulch so still have plenty more to do and im sure ive covered plants that havent broke the ground yet but dh was impatient and wouldnt wait so hopefully they manage to break through the mulch


----------



## jelliebabie

ok, so still neg opk thankfully! Phew! I really shudnt risk waiting so long to bd! I could ov early some months! Well am gonna go check my email shae huni and then am gonna go get my mouldies! :haha: luv ya babe x


----------



## mommaof3

I should have used my energy to clean the house better and not on the mulch lol


----------



## mommaof3

YAY Diane is getting a fresh supply


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> yeah it does we ran out of mulch so still have plenty more to do and im sure ive covered plants that havent broke the ground yet but dh was impatient and wouldnt wait so hopefully they manage to break through the mulch

They should ...:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ok, so still neg opk thankfully! Phew! I really shudnt risk waiting so long to bd! I could ov early some months! Well am gonna go check my email shae huni and then am gonna go get my mouldies! :haha: luv ya babe x

Have fun with the mouldies dear!

Cant wait for your email.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> I should have used my energy to clean the house better and not on the mulch lol

lol.. The mulch is more excited.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole, so uve not been too hot or sick today? Yay!
Shae thanks for keeping track of my chart! This is the 1st month ive kinda lost my way! Im much more laid back about it this month but ive gotta be careful i dont get too laid back and miss my chance lol. When are u gonna test? X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey nicole, so uve not been too hot or sick today? Yay!
> Shae thanks for keeping track of my chart! This is the 1st month ive kinda lost my way! Im much more laid back about it this month but ive gotta be careful i dont get too laid back and miss my chance lol. When are u gonna test? X


Um I am not sure when I am going to test:wacko: I am so nervous...

Yes you dont want to be to laid back!


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna go my lo is red as can be from playing in the mulch so gonna get him a bath then me one if I dont make it back tonight you all have a nice evening and Ill chat to you all tomorrow


----------



## Shey

evening ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay good night Nicole... You have a restful night

Hi Shey


----------



## Shey

how's it goin Shan?


----------



## shaerichelle

Its okay. I am gassy and bloated.. having symptoms. ugh

how are you


----------



## Shey

im ok didn't feel like eating dinner tonight and been feeling nauseous and bloated


----------



## shaerichelle

this must be the bloat thread lol


----------



## Shey

haha im barely bloated when im on af


----------



## shaerichelle

Im pretty sure I am bloated due to pregnancy. lol..


----------



## Shey

I knew you would get a BFP Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope so I have a lot of symptoms already...

When is DF coming next week?


----------



## Shey

He won't tell me, im thinking he'll just surprise me


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same on that rach - every time I feel a trickle I'm like woah bathroom and it's just watery CM phew! I'm using white toilet paper and wearing light knickers this week :haha: I still think your beanie is stuck fast xx
> 
> 
> im not too convinced. white knickers and lots of toilet stops in this household! just gotta wait. did you see the test i sent you. that was the last and final one.Click to expand...

i saw it hun and replied back did you not get my reply? Just said mine looked fainter too cos I think it's the superdrug tests - they're cheap at the end of the day and I reckon there's not a huge amount of dye in the antibody strip. 

How you feeling today? Hopefully beanie is still intact I've been thinking about you all night honey!


----------



## Nessicle

how is everyone today? 

12dpo and tomorrow is official AF due date but my test lines are getting stronger so think beanie is defo here to stay and i need to stop worrying that I'm gonna lose it for some reason! 

Finally was able to have a good poop this morning phew! Daren't strain lol so was waiting for the urge to come naturally ha ha, it came today and I've finally lost some bloat! 

No symptoms apart from the stretching sensations and constipation so reckon they'll be here with a vengeance soon lol! 

xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. Boobies stopped hurting now, not completely but not real sore. Feel af like but don't knownif it's pooin I need!! But ............... No bleeding still. Temp went up again to 36.51 cover line is 36.26. Can't add my link cause I'm on my phone. Xx


----------



## inkdchick

rach, when was your period due, im still waiting to get a + test as period is still not showing too but am feeling like crap today xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can join the bloat club. Ughhhh!


----------



## Nixilix

Bleeding now :(


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no rachel! NO! :cry: :cry: :hugs: am so so so sorry xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach are you okay darling? I am so sorry :hugs: Wish I was there to hug you in person..

I am here if you need to talk. [email protected]. 

I am crying for you. I remember when this happened to me. I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Its not fair!


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel, are you ok babe? I feel sssooooo bad for you. I am ever so sorry sweetheart xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Diane. 

I finally slept last night but am still yawning... Its sunny out... and my boobies hurt. I have been getting up to pee in the middle of the night for 3 nights now. Never do this.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope she is okay too. I feel so bad. Damn it god! Yes thats right thats what I said. Why do people need to be put through hell.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shae. Symptoms galore for you! It had better be a lil beanie in there!! Lol. Got my :sex: last night and fell asleep after it lol. I know what you mean shan. Tbh im not very religious, eVen if i say im praying for this and that its really just a deep down hope. I cant get my head round there being a god who would Allow people to suffer so much. Sorry dont mean to offend anyone but if there is he works in very strange ways x


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I can join the bloat club. Ughhhh!

Lol you're way in front of me though - this bean is making me chubby already :haha: I see your piccie Brandy you gorgeous lady!!


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry Rachel sweetheart :hugs: xxxxx sure there is nothing any of us can say to make you feel better but just know where are here xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shae. Symptoms galore for you! It had better be a lil beanie in there!! Lol. Got my :sex: last night and fell asleep after it lol. I know what you mean shan. Tbh im not very religious, eVen if i say im praying for this and that its really just a deep down hope. I cant get my head round there being a god who would Allow people to suffer so much. Sorry dont mean to offend anyone but if there is he works in very strange ways x

Yes a lot of symptoms. DH said you shouldnt be feeling stuff maybe nausea.:haha: Obviously he is clueless and has never been pregnant. I am pretty sure there is a beanie in there I just feel it... An now starts my nose.. argh

I am glad you got the :sex: cause you need it!! I am not very religious either. I agree my praying is hoping. Yes! after I got fibro.. I was like how could god make someone suffer like this. Its not fair at all.. You arent offending me. I was thinking yesterday I am on my way to my 4th pregnancy and have one child:wacko: I hope this one is a sticky bean! I am putting progesterone cream on twice a day..



Morning Ness. Hows the beanie treating you?


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shae, yip men are clueless! :haha: glad uve plenty of pma shae, and plenty of people say they just have a feeling they are pregnant! :happydance:
Brandy, is that you in your avator? I thought it was maybe your daughter? You look SO young! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nessie :wave:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh maybe it is Brandy's DD!! I never thought of that! If so what a gorgeous daughter! xx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hi nessie :wave:

Hi sugarplum!! 

xx


----------



## Loren

hiiiiiiiii everyone :wave: been sent home from work :( how r u all??


rachel i am so sorry sweety words cant make you feel better ino so so sorry tho huni :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hi Loren why you been sent home from work honey?xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach, I am so very sorry :( :hugs: It's truly not fair. I'm with you girls on the religion thing. I'm not religious, I am spiritual. I hope things work out for you soon, dear. We are here for you. xo

Diane and Nessie, that's my daughter! I have pics of myself in my journal, on the last page. I am def not *that* young lol. She's 10 but so grown up lately. Sigh. Wonderful kid tho.


----------



## Loren

hey mummy to beeeee nesssy poooo haha 

i woke up this morning to take Mia the vet and since i got up ive felt light headed really badly so ate some breakfast stil feel light headed and now i could quite happily go to bed!!!! dont feel sick or anythin just cant concentrate feel like i'm having an out of body experience!!!weird!!!!xxx

i am in love with the test pic!!!!i did 2 digis the night i got my bfp and after getting strong lines on cheap tests OH ran to asda at 1am to pick up clear blues haha after nowing it wud cum up pregnant so many weeks i stil pee'd sat it on the window ledge and left the room and kept running back and forth thinking it would say not pregnant haha but i got pregnant 2-3weeks :( if only it didnt end!!! i'd have been 15 weeks and 5days pregnant now!!! my goodness!!! hopefully this tym next month i can say i'm 5 nearly 6 weeks with an extra sticky bean!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh brandy silly me for thinking that was you he he! Your daughter is soo grown up though - I was a right ugly geek at 10 lol she's gonna be a heartbreaker!! 

Loren bless ya thank you sweetie! Got two more digis today, gonna do one on Friday and one next week so I can get the 2-3 and 3+!! 

I'm still shitting myself about tomorrow, but my test lines are getting stronger so hoping that's a really good sign and beanie is nice and strong and not going anywhere!! 

Sorry you're feeling sick Loren babe! better to rest perhaps you're getting a virus or something xx


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Diane and Nessie, that's my daughter! I have pics of myself in my journal, on the last page. I am def not *that* young lol. She's 10 but so grown up lately. Sigh. Wonderful kid tho.

o my goodness brandy your daughter is so beautiful!!!she looks atleast 16!!!haha i was really really shocked wen u said 10!!!! omg haha xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Thank you! Yeah, I know..I can't believe she's 10..let alone looking 16! Arghhh..how dare she :haha:

She's just now getting into makeup and wanting to look pretty 24/7. She never used to care lol..she was a major tomboy. I guess it's bound to happen though.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you feel better soon, Loren :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren! :hugs: what did the vet say bout mia then? Maybe u have ovd already and your symptoms are that of a :bfp: :yipee: brandy, yes ur daughter is very pretty and very mature for her age, she will be a great help when ur son is born x


----------



## wantingagirl

Im a bit late on here but can I join too??!! 

If not pregnant next cycle will be 6th month trying

I cant bear to take a test


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Diane :hugs:
Yes! She will be a huge help. I'll have to remind myself to not make her do *too* much lol..I'll feel bad.

She is looking forward to baby, bigtime. How are you doing, love?


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, i went for a wee and noticed a lil ewcm so did an opk and :bfp: :haha: so i did the deed last night now am gonna have to do today and tomorrow, oving a day early this cycle! Hope 3 sessions will be enough?
And ness u know you cant clean the kittys
Litter trays right? Leave that to mark! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome, wantingagirl! Of course you can join. :D What kinds of things are you doing? Any meds, or herbs..or special lubes, temping? Nothing is off limits here lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh gosh, yeah Nessie, that job is off limits to you now that you're knocked up :haha: 

Diane, sounds good. I only had 3 sessions on my lucky cycle..wasn't thinking it would be enough.


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome wantingagirl! Omg! You are due to test! How many dpo are u? Any symptoms? Fxd for u! This is a lucky thread so u have posted in the right place :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

really brandy? Only 3 sessions? That is so unlike you! :rofl: dh has booked an appointment for his drs tomorrow for sperm ananalis!
Ok, bbiab gota go clean some horse shit! Lol. Do u think thatll make me sick if i get my :bfp: i mean, if laundry soap can make u spew then surely that could? X


----------



## Loren

oooo cant wait to see the tests ness!!!!! :D

noooooo that bitch of a witch isnt coming to you for another 9months+!!!! :D :D :D :D i can feeel ittttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!

thanx sweety :) :hugs: i feel fine in the sick department i'm just nackered plus i feel asif i'm floating haha like i'm on a cloud!!!yes i am strange hahaha.


wellll me an OH had the funniest BD sesh lasnyt hahha he started dancing to a song that came on actually while BDing hahaha wel i couldnt breathe!!then an advert for Aintree Races came on (The Grand National) which i'm not going to ladies day this year :( devastated!!!!!! but anyway haha i started to randly speak in an irish accent and pretended to be a jockey hahahah wel we wer crying laughing wile still BDing haha then i wipserd in to his ear and he was like :| O I norty talk....it wasnt norty talk i carried on to wisper and wen i spoke up i was saying dog biscuits wel was rather silly but we wer laughing like i dont no what, i did eventually get my dose of swimmers :D haha so covered till tomorow!! :D xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

ooh but I thought it was ok if I wore gloves while doing it?? 

Mark will be well peeved if he has to do it :rofl: 

Soon as I've done the tests I will post a piccie (well you'll see it on my avatar lol) 

Shona (wantingagirl) the girls in here are awesome they'll give yoiu so much support and make you feel sooo welcome :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh gosh, yeah Nessie, that job is off limits to you *now that you're knocked up* :haha:
> 
> Diane, sounds good. I only had 3 sessions on my lucky cycle..wasn't thinking it would be enough.

love it :kiss:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol loren :rofl: sounds like you guys had loadsa fun! :hehe: so funny! You keep it up girlie. So wht did the vet say bout mia? X


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren! :hugs: what did the vet say bout mia then? Maybe u have ovd already and your symptoms are that of a :bfp: :yipee: brandy, yes ur daughter is very pretty and very mature for her age, she will be a great help when ur son is born x

she has a little bug awww bless, it was horrible i do not like this vet woman!!!she stuck her thermonator up Mias tush!!!which ino she was suppose to but mia panicked and was yelping and trying to run away which OH had hold of her head so she couldnt, then she gave her 2 needles 1 to stop her feeling sick and another was a shot of antibiotic wel the anti sick needle made her yelp but wen it came to the anitbiotic 1!!!jesus christ she said this will sting quite alot so you 2 are going to have to hold her tight, she put it in and mia screamed!!!!i felt so sorry 4 her!!!but she rigled and moved that much she bent the end of the needle!!!so she had to do it again and afterwards mia was fine just sitting ther and the vet said " she should be ok bla bla but u really want to teach mia some manners" OH looked at me and mouthed DONT....i was about to say if u wer to shuv a thermonator up my ass and tell me to calm down its not that bad ad scream and try and riggle away to!!!!and then to stab me in the nek without squeezing the skin up 1st i think i'd wna scream and fuking bite u to u evil bitch!!!!!i was fuminggg!!!!!she has to be starved for 24hours and then fed tomorow with 1 of her worming tablets and then her antibiotics start friday bless!!! oh and i said TO MIA NOT THE VET stop pulling ur hurting my arm and the vet piped up....."thats what you get for having a 30KG dog" so i was like  FUKOFF U!"!!haha couldnt say it as i'm a lady wen i want to be!!haha then i thought mias under weight shes skinny and wen she was weighed shes 33KG haha shes all muscle!!!!shes ok now tho :) back to her jumpy messing about BUT NO BITING :D self!!! 


awwww i would love this to be BFP symptoms Di!!!!!!although the tiredness feels like wen i was pregnant i'm not going to put it down to that just yet just after wait and see :D i bloody well hope i get 2 lines!!!!or am going to go the chemist and wee on the desk just for fun!!!look now i feel fine :| i'm in a happy excited mood for nothing :| wtf haha how r u diane?? hahhahahahahhaha horse shit dont no y that amused me but it did hahahaha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


thanx brandy huni :) xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Loren poor Mia bet she was well fed up in the vets! That vet sounds like a right bitch!!xx


----------



## jelliebabie

ness, better you just leave the kitty tray well alone. Better safe than sorry! Imo, its a mans job! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I was reading up on this actually and it says most previous cat owners have already had toxoplasmosis anyway and are actually immune to it. I've had cats all my life so reckon I will have already had it......

......won't tell Mark that though.....mmmuuuuhhhhahahahahahaha (evil laugh) :haha:x


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Lol Loren poor Mia bet she was well fed up in the vets! That vet sounds like a right bitch!!xx

haha awww ino!!!! and she was well behaved in the waiting area she barked once but that was because a jack russel was screaming and barking but then she lied down and perved at a male staff i was like :O u little sl*t haha pardon the language!!!he wasnt hiding it he was ragging his owner over to mia hahah.she was!!!!and she had yellow hair!!!not blonde YELLOW!!!!haha.

oh and ness my auntie had mutiple MC's yr after yr with no diagnosis until the last 1 which since shes had 2 kids :) little girl then a boy through tending to her veggie patch WITH gloves on and not nowing a cat had been unrinating on the veg!!! and doing its buisness near by and carrying and other animals carrying cat feaces (ow eva u spel it) into the patch (she didnt eat them, because they wer always bad from wood animals ect munching them) through touch even with her hands covered!!! stay away from the kitty tray, mark has a new chore for 9months haha and probly months and months after that :D hah xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Mark is gonna love that :rofl: I'm already using the excuse "but the baby wants/needs it" everytime I want summat ha ha ha! 

I'll tell him tonight I can't do it - the cats will be going out soon anyway so they won't be having a litter tray they can shit in someone elses garden :haha:


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> I'm already using the excuse "but the baby wants/needs it" everytime I want summat ha ha ha!
> 
> they can shit in someone elses garden :haha:

hahahahahahahhahaha love it!!!!xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessicle said:


> ooh but I thought it was ok if I wore gloves while doing it??
> 
> Mark will be well peeved if he has to do it :rofl:
> 
> Soon as I've done the tests I will post a piccie (well you'll see it on my avatar lol)
> 
> Shona (wantingagirl) the girls in here are awesome they'll give yoiu so much support and make you feel sooo welcome :hugs:

Just wanted to warn you, sometimes while you're this early..or even 2-3 wks, those tests won't show exactly how far you are..they don't seem as sensitive as they should be. So just in case you don't get the time frame that you're supposed to be in, don't freak out! I've just read soooo many posts about women worrying about it.

:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww poor mia! That vet did sound like an absolute biatch! Hopefully she will get better now though and no more mess to clean up! And nessie lurved the evil laugh! I heard it in my head! And loren u tell ur stories so funny! Lol. X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Loren, you crack me up too! Poor lil Mia!


----------



## jelliebabie

i can now read ov signs i was totally oblivious of before. I get ov pains one day, the next ewcm and ov pains and +opk and next day ovulation, hmm think i may not bother with opks next month x


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks for the tip about the digi's Brandy :thumbup: I _should_ be two weeks on Friday though based on ov so even if it still shows 1-2 then technically it's still right so won't worry! 

Diane you're an ovulation master then!! Scrap those damn opk's lol!


----------



## Loren

haha thanx girlies!!!shes fine she love her new mummy haha wen OH shouts Mia she comes runing over but is back to ataking him and wen i shout Mia she comes over sits buy me feet n licks me arm for me to stroke her hahah OH isnt amused!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

yayyyy Diane!!!!to having that mad worded thing.... mitz.... haha and yayyy to saven the pounds on OPK's!!!!!!xxxxxx oh and i'm with brandy on that...as i sed i BD'd on CD10 and then not till CD13 that was it and i got caught :D madness if only it was easy as that nw haha xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Rachel. I am so sorry. I wish I was closer so I could give you a real hug. I hope you are ok.:cry:


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> i can now read ov signs i was totally oblivious of before. I get ov pains one day, the next ewcm and ov pains and +opk and next day ovulation, hmm think i may not bother with opks next month x

I think that is a great way to go. As long as you bed around the time that you ovulate, you will be fine. I went off of ff and my cramps alone. OPKs never really worked for me.

How is everyone doing today?:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah only 3 times bd'ing on my lucky cycle...so crazy! Doesn't sound like me at all..but it does sound like my lazy DH lol.


----------



## calliebaby

Welcome, wantagirl:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Shan and Callie :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy your daughter looks so much older and like your twin! How are you feeling?
Hi Callie How are you feeling?
Wantagirl.. Welcome
Diane..Keep bding until Sat pm just in case! I am glad you have figured out your ov signs
Hi Loren.. hope you feel better
Ness Hows the beanie treating you?

AFM.. well with the little pink on the toilet paper yesterday and pains and cramps and breast pain I think yesterday I possibly had implantation. Also very tired yesterday and the day before..Today I have less pain but my breasts hurt and have swelled..


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Thanks girls. I'm ok. Just gotta wait now. Don't know what to do though!! Doctors said yesterday if I bleed then just let it bleed don't need to tell them?!?


----------



## shaerichelle

I didnt go to the doctors after my bleeding.. :hugs: Rach It will be almost like a period.


----------



## Nixilix

It's crap isn't it x but don't want to freak out everyone in here so will speak soon girls xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach stay here We are here for you!


----------



## shaerichelle

It is crap..

But dont leave we are all friends and here for support:hugs: :flow:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach :hugs: You're not freaking us out..we're here for you.


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks babe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my I need a nap!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Me too!!! It's only 7 pm and I wanna go to bed.


----------



## shaerichelle

1:24 in the afternoon here lol...


----------



## Loren

okkkkk well just had a little pink smudgey on my pad, (put it on so swimmers wudnt go on underwer) wen i wiped ther was nothin :S and it wernt ther last tym went the loo confusement this hole TTC is stressing haha its probly nothing but then u think :| cud it be!!! ive had a burst of energy just tuk Mia on a walk but bk nw and got 1 god damn hedache again!!!!think i'm going to wer 2 pairs of glasses soon haha doing my nut in xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren I had some pink spots yesterday! You never know.


----------



## shaerichelle

bbl I need to rest.


----------



## Loren

true shan true fingers crossed huni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when you testing???xxx :dust: what would you say your EDD would be? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I think ill test fri or sat. still might be soon. EDD is Dec 22.

Damn teenagers wont let you sleep..


----------



## Nixilix

So do I wait for af now or try try again... xx


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls!!

Had to have a nap when I got in I felt exhausted! I've had tons of energy first thing and then by 3pm I can't keep my eyes open but fight against it cos I'm at work, got home about 6pm and went to bed til about 7pm feel so much better! Still checking my knickers like crazy lol! Still no sign of any pink or anything sinister so think tomorrow will pass me by no problems!! 

Rachel you certainly are not going anywhere lady! We're all here to help and listen xxx 

how is everyone else tonight? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine was a continuous bleed like af for 5 days. after that I just kept trying well my body didnt cooperate until now


----------



## shaerichelle

Im a little :sick: yuck


----------



## shaerichelle

Gotta go get some fresh air!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. Rachel babe, is the bleeding like af? Is it heavy and red? possible implantation shan n loren? :yipee: x


----------



## Nixilix

it weird. its not spotting, its defo got flow. id say medium.

but its got mucus and its stretchy, and clear bits too. but its red, started dark, not redder


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: rachie babe. Am sorry :cry: and i know its no consolation, BUT at least u know u CAN get pregnant! Ur next bean will be extra sticky! Its just the bodies way of making sure the bean is a healthy one. I would try again straight away. I would count this mc as a period. Apparently you have a very high chance of a :bfp: first month after a chemical xx hugs and best wishes babe xx


----------



## shaerichelle

mine had mucus at the end and bits in it. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls I think by the end of tomorrow I am gonna barf.


----------



## mommaof3

Rach hunny so so sorry i know nothing we can say can make it any better but there is no need for you to go anywhere your not gonna scare any of us we all know this can happen and its always a possibility so if you need to talk about anything then no worries we all understand


----------



## mommaof3

sorry Shan my lo just tried to give you a call lol my phone was updateing so he messed that up lol have to start it over the little stinker is on a roll today WHEWWWW


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I didnt even get the call. Saben is always on a roll!

You should see the clothes I bought for my someday baby today lol


----------



## rocksy2185

shaerichelle said:


> You should see the clothes I bought for my someday baby today lol

Elo, just read this and though I'd give my two cents :D - DH won't let me buy either baby clothes, cute stuff or Maternity clothes, says it jinxes things... Pah... 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

im so glad you said that nicole cause i was so worried bout talking about it cause its probably the last thing people want to hear about if they are pregnant! 

your post actually nearly made me cry. again. and that would have made me angry cause i've been dry in the tear department for arounf 7 hrs now :)

So looking into it, i think im going to ring an epu near me tomorrow just out of curiosity. dont get me wrong, i am under no illusion that i am still pregnant and i know nothing can be done but just wish i could have someone test my bloods to see HOW low hcg is. 

dont want to be thinking in 5/6 weeks oh im pregnant and it turns out im just waiting af! so confusing. 

Anyway shan - glad you are feeling sicky ;)


----------



## mommaof3

lol I bought some mittens last night but dh doesnt want me to buy to much till we see what were haveing since I have tons of neutrel stuff if i just knew where it was at lol


----------



## shaerichelle

rocksy2185 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> You should see the clothes I bought for my someday baby today lol
> 
> Elo, just read this and though I'd give my two cents :D - DH won't let me buy either baby clothes, cute stuff or Maternity clothes, says it jinxes things... Pah...
> 
> xxClick to expand...

lol My DH doesnt care luckily. But we should be able to if we see something, dont ya think?


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Rach hunny there is nothing wrong with wanting some answers id be the same way and each of us ladies know its a possibilty some better then others and you talking about your loss isnt gonna bother any of us were all here for you and want to help any way we can


----------



## Nessicle

Rachel like Nicole said we all know this can happen to any of us at any stage and it's pretty scary but that's why you can come on here to talk about it and know we'll listen and do our best to understand or empathise because some ladies have been there too :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommaof3

so what do you drink when even water makes you sick ive tried it all today milk juice tea lemon aid mountain dew nothing taste right and it all settles like a rock on my stomach


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> im so glad you said that nicole cause i was so worried bout talking about it cause its probably the last thing people want to hear about if they are pregnant!
> 
> your post actually nearly made me cry. again. and that would have made me angry cause i've been dry in the tear department for arounf 7 hrs now :)
> 
> So looking into it, i think im going to ring an epu near me tomorrow just out of curiosity. dont get me wrong, i am under no illusion that i am still pregnant and i know nothing can be done but just wish i could have someone test my bloods to see HOW low hcg is.
> 
> dont want to be thinking in 5/6 weeks oh im pregnant and it turns out im just waiting af! so confusing.
> 
> Anyway shan - glad you are feeling sicky ;)

 You should be bleeding something similar to af. I was told expect 4-6 weeks for your body to be normal, but apparently mine didnt agree with the time line! My hcg was still around a 2 in March. I never knew what it was before then. SO I think its a great idea for you to get it tested and keep a track on it. My tests were faint in March as well. I would ring them and tell them what is going on and you were trying and need to make sure your hcg gets lower before you try again (but of course I would still keep trying):hugs: Always here for you Rach.


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs: to everyone, no point thanking your posts cause that wouldn't be enough.. thanks girls...


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> so what do you drink when even water makes you sick ive tried it all today milk juice tea lemon aid mountain dew nothing taste right and it all settles like a rock on my stomach

um maybe some ginger tea? or green tea?


----------



## shaerichelle

Your Welcome Rach.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls. Rachel babe, is the bleeding like af? Is it heavy and red? possible implantation shan n loren? :yipee: x

possible! I am gonna email you lady. right. now.


----------



## mommaof3

ok bandb and my cell phone are really ticking me off im hormonal and to top that off I cant find a darn thing to drink that taste right so modern technology can just bite my butt today grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Nicole you sound like me. I want to throw my laptop


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. Nicole you sound like me. I want to throw my laptop

Ness glad you got a nap! I havent yet and I am exhausted. I think I have to go to the store.

I was going to start the diet, but cant.. this nausea is gonna kill me.,...plus I wont get all the nutrients I need because of my diet restrictions :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

im telling you if I wasnt so fond of electric,indoor bathrooms and wasnt afraid of horses Id turn Amish probably wouldnt last long but Id give it a try


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole! Your one funny mamma! Shan, will check my email in a minute! I love that photo of u and senthil! And ur chart is looking good :thumbup: hmmn thinking of doing :sex: to Nicoles suggestion, canine style, Woof WOOF :haha: havent tried that since ttc so anythings worth a go! X


----------



## jelliebabie

rach, where are u from again? Shan, the email address u usually get me on is imrans, figured out the password to mines so i can start using it now! Lol. Its [email protected] xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies :D


----------



## jelliebabie

hi randy :wave: lol.
Opk negative again! Thats how quick the surge can go so easy to miss! Hmm bd tonight and then what do u think? The morning? X


----------



## shaerichelle

yes and then again tomorrow night.

:sick: I almost threw up seriously I am only 7 dpo. My tatas are almost falling outta my shirt.. sigh


----------



## shaerichelle

playboy, huh? Well I will reply to that one.. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan is pregnant :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

is there to many i's in your email had to send it to imrans email again.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shan is pregnant :happydance:

you think so? I am wondering why so early am I having symptoms.. 3dpo I had extreme pain in my uterus and yesterday couple spots of pink blood..:wacko:

:flower:

I hope I am :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope you are too :D

It sounds good anyways! Have you completely sworn off hpt's?!


----------



## shaerichelle

no I havent :wacko: damn it I have a frer in my drawer in the bathroom but going to get some dollar tree ones.. tomorrow...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good girl hehe. Cuz you know we'll be begging you to test VERY soon!

Ok, sorry I'm rushing out..but I'm sooo tired, and DH is ready for bed for once..so I am gonna crash. Goodnight beauties :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I know. Nicole will probably text me every other minute lol...

Good Night...:)


----------



## molly85

Hiya couldn't restrain myself


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone :hi:
How is everyone doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girls I am doing :sick:lol


----------



## molly85

I am exhauseted, has kirstie been on?Stupid question i see you i believeyou are using your phone as is callie and Diane


----------



## shaerichelle

bbl I need to go get some fresh air.


----------



## shaerichelle

shes lurking at the bottom. wasnt there earlier..


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo! Its official. You are addicted! Join the club! Lol. Hws things with you?
Em shan, its [email protected] ? ? Ooh u have a test in the drawer? Can we convince you to poas tonight? :haha:

SoRry ur feeling sick tho babe x


----------



## calliebaby

I have decided that nap time is at 3 today. I am beat.


----------



## molly85

Quick updateplease so i cangetmy 6 hours sleep in peace


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel started bleeding :cry: 
Brandys daughter looks 15
Diane is gonna ov anytime now.
Callies beanie is making her tired.
Nicole is having a day with hormones
Me.. Ive been sick on and off and tatas grew a size...


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I have decided that nap time is at 3 today. I am beat.

The baby is kicking your butt?


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish I knew if I was preggo. To early to poas esp frer.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shannon! Its never too early to poas! Last month i did my first test at 5dpo, frer lol. Obsessed! Can u look at jos chart n see if u can tell anything? I would say she possibly ovd yesterday, if her temp stays up 2 more days, what dya think? Another question. If :sex: is a bit painful doggy style does that mean the cervix is low?
Never felt it sore before but this is the 1st time at ov time that im aware of :blush:


----------



## mommaof3

Kirstie do you know if its TWINS yet lol 

Shan sorry your feeling bad I have no idea what to tell you that will help Ive tried it all it seems and nothing much helps eating every few hours does keep it from getting to terrible sometimes lol 

Diane yes dtd Doggie style gets the sperm closer to where they need to be I believe that is how my last lo was conceived so go get you a little WOOF WOOF 

Jo you would make a perfect sitter you never seem to sleep lol 

Brandy your daughter is georgus better lock her in the house while you still have a chance lol 

Callie cooking that little bean is some tireing work take all the naps you can now sleep will be is short supply once that little beanie comes home


----------



## mommaof3

Diane not sure it was always a little painfull for me also not bad really just kinda uncomfortable


----------



## jelliebabie

ok, well u girls are like sisters to me so am gonna just come out n say it! Im lying here with my ass in the air trying to keep the swimmers in as long as poss! My neck is hurting, how long is long enuf to stop? Ok, i know we are all on this ttc journey together but i think ive just brought you all onto another level! U are literally taking part in my ttc! :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lmao tooo funny Diane id say 20 to 30 min plenty of time


----------



## mommaof3

i never really propped Id just lay there and watch some tv so that they all didnt spill as soon as i stood up and wait as long as you can to pee 

and on antother note I expect to be called auntie nicole or something along that line since I didnt actually see the act but it was close enough lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmfao Diane.. I just suck them all in and get up after 10 mins and barely any drip :blush:


----------



## jelliebabie

ive only dtd twice so far, but you know what? I havent had to force hubby once! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> i never really propped Id just lay there and watch some tv so that they all didnt spill as soon as i stood up and wait as long as you can to pee
> 
> *and on antother note I expect to be called auntie nicole or something along that line since I didnt actually see the act but it was close enough lo*l

:haha: :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ive only dtd twice so far, but you know what? I havent had to force hubby once! :haha:

Awesome he wants the sex !! Woot. He remembers how it feels.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

ive never noticed one boob bigger than the other before, but in this position, one hangs down more than the other one! Eeek am i abnormal? :shock:


----------



## mommaof3

maybe it has something to do with the picture I sent to him showing sperm being removed with a needle lol just jokeing Diane :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lol shannon! Its never too early to poas! Last month i did my first test at 5dpo, frer lol. Obsessed! Can u look at jos chart n see if u can tell anything? I would say she possibly ovd yesterday, if her temp stays up 2 more days, what dya think? Another question. If :sex: is a bit painful doggy style does that mean the cervix is low?
> Never felt it sore before but this is the 1st time at ov time that im aware of :blush:



I am so tempted but I know its a waste to pee on frer! Ugh 

Jos chart is in the same temps with the new temps I dont think she has ovd.there is not a shift in them yet..

I think it would be cause the cervix is low! I had it sore around ov before hurted bad

Also congrats on the blood results being normal!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ive never noticed one boob bigger than the other before, but in this position, one hangs down more than the other one! Eeek am i abnormal? :shock:

Mine is like that too :haha: you should see them now that they swelled.:dohh: Im lopsided.:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

nope Diane mine are the same it amuses my dh to no end and another thing ive read is that the less sex you have the lower your sex drive will get been down that road with my dh so we try and have it at least 3 times a week doesnt always happen but I have noticed its made him a little more randy lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Kirstie do you know if its TWINS yet lol
> 
> Shan sorry your feeling bad I have no idea what to tell you that will help Ive tried it all it seems and nothing much helps eating every few hours does keep it from getting to terrible sometimes lol
> 
> Diane yes dtd Doggie style gets the sperm closer to where they need to be I believe that is how my last lo was conceived so go get you a little WOOF WOOF
> 
> Jo you would make a perfect sitter you never seem to sleep lol
> 
> Brandy your daughter is georgus better lock her in the house while you still have a chance lol
> 
> Callie cooking that little bean is some tireing work take all the naps you can now sleep will be is short supply once that little beanie comes home

Eating made it worse for me:wacko: Earlier it made it better:haha::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> nope Diane mine are the same it amuses my dh to no end and another thing ive read is that the less sex you have the lower your sex drive will get been down that road with my dh so we try and have it at least 3 times a week doesnt always happen but I have noticed its made him a little more randy lol

I sometimes wish it was 3 times a week here..

Was laying down and Dh came in.. Mr Randy himself.. he needs it at least 5 times a week.:sleep:


----------



## mommaof3

Id hand my dh a bottle of lotion and tell him to have at it lol poor guy is probably already doing some of that since I havent been in the mood but like I said all that bouncing around and oral sex just dont work for me right now lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol auntie nicole, you are too funny! :haha: and shannon babe, my veegeegee hasnt mastered the sucking technique yet! :haha: ok a question for you mammas. Tell me, what is labour really like? I know everyones different and every labours different, but be honest. I have a low pain threshold! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh I thought earlier I might barf :sick:

bouncing wasnt working..

has anyone got bfps at 8dpo?


----------



## mommaof3

Diane Ive never went into labor had some braxton hicks contractions and that is about it I have to have a csection so they take me a week early my first was breech she was transverce i think is what you call it she wasnt feet first but almost butt first


----------



## shaerichelle

Um My labor was 18 hours 4 hours pushing and almost c section but I refused...
I had pain meds for the first 30 mins because sabens heart rate was going up ..

I had contractions every minute for the whole 18 hrs.. because I was induced..

It hurt. I wont say it doesnt.. but it was worth it. this time its a natural home birth for me.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! :shock: thank god i was alone in the room when i decided to get up from that position! Not only am i walking like the tin man but my lady area just made the most unlady like noise for a whole minute! Geeeze it was worse than the horse farting! How does that happen! :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

You need to watch the business of being born..


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> omg! :shock: thank god i was alone in the room when i decided to get up from that position! Not only am i walking like the tin man but my lady area just made the most unlady like noise for a whole minute! Geeeze it was worse than the horse farting! How does that happen! :blush:

LMFAO

Air gets inside that way on that position sometimes.. lol


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Diane you must have sucked some air in with all those spermies


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna do my dishes real fast while my tummy pill is somewhat working lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I will bbiab gotta get my son to bed.


----------



## jelliebabie

sucked some air in? Well if oxygen helps the little guys, then theyre gonna be kicking about still next month! :rofl: and nicole, is there a limit to how many c sections u can get?? Can u chose to get one? That sounds like a better option to me! Why go thru labour if u dont have to? :haha: shan, geeze, that sounds painfull!! Am sure its all worth it tho. Lucky Imran didnt hear my veegeefart, that wud put him off for good! Lol x where is everyone??


----------



## shaerichelle

Everyone is quiet or knocked up taking a nap :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite saben!
It looked busy down the bottom, did everyone do a runner?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi I am back...

C sections arent always that great...

I think I am going to watch the business of being born:) and turn on a damn fan!


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies sorry havent been on much today its been a hard day. i have been so ill today, i had to go to hospital and get a drip and some sickness pills. got scared about scan so i didnt call epu plus i was that sick i could barely move. might call them in the morning though getting quite anxious even though i promised i wouldn't lol how is every1? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh the baby is kicking your tooshie? Oh NO! I hope you feel better! 

I am feeling sickly too


----------



## Wantabean

yup my butt is getting royally kicked lol just have really bad heartburn now lol happy though :rofl: do you think i should call epu tomorrow? shan do a test lol you never know :happydance: so happy for you xxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi loren


----------



## Wantabean

shan you might have ovd early


----------



## Shey

hello ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I did ov early even though my charts state different.
I would call epu tomorrow something you dont need to stress over darling


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey


----------



## Shey

how's it going Shan?


----------



## mommaof3

Diane they never gave me a limit I know the more you have the chance of haveing problmes with scar tissue go up and yes I believe most ob will let you have and elective c-section Ive never had actual labor and birth so really have nothing to compare it to im not gonna lie the pain after wards can get pretty bad but they mange it well with pain meds I just hate to take them I had my lo on a wed came home friday morning did laundry and some light cleaning and cooked dinner I really should have taken it easier but Im stubborn lol


----------



## mommaof3

Kirstie honey hope your feeling better was it a virus or a nasty case of m/s Id do want ever you want if you feel like you need the bean checked then call if it will ease your mind 


Hi shey


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry u arent well kirstie! Did u read poor rachels had a mc? :hugs: rach. X


----------



## shaerichelle

Slow down Nicole lol. My in laws came over and annoyed me after Saben was born and annoyed me .. Guess the new in laws will probably come over dont think they will annoy me but I will have some help lol.. 

Shey I am doing..


----------



## Shey

haha Shan!
My DF asked me if i wanted to have a 2 part honey moon and i asked him wat he meant by that and he said first go to europe and then do a road trip from florida to forks,washington. I told him hell yea!


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shan Im terrible at stuff like that I had emergency surgery to remove my appendics Id walked around for about a week with it bad so gangree(sp) had set in so they couldnt close it up they just put three staples in so I could pack it well I mange to pull 2 staples out the first couple of days home I got tired of looking at the christmas tree so it had to come down Im way to stubborn for my own good most days


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome. When is the honeymoon?

I think I go to India in July:)


----------



## mommaof3

ohhh Shey bring me back a handsome Vampire please


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole.. Sheesh you can have 5 babies and once and manage!


----------



## shaerichelle

everyone fall asleep again?


----------



## Loren

iyaaa kirstie, sorry ur feeln very unwel, but on the plus side ther all preg symptoms so beanie wll b fine huni really bad MS is really commn in twins!so yayyy hope u feel beta soon huni xx


----------



## Loren

i am totaly with nicole on the bringn bk a vamp!haha mmmmm Damon Salvatore is by far the sexiest vampire eva!xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

sorry had to give lo a bath


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant stop feeling all congested. thought it was seasonal allergies but my remedies arent helping!


----------



## Shey

lol Nicole!

Shan I won't be married til dec 2011,


----------



## mommaof3

ill try to bbiab the lo just isnt haveing any part of daddy putting him to bed tonight lol


----------



## jelliebabie

what is it with the vampire obsessions? Lol. My friend is in love with the twilight series! Dont know what all the fuss is about lol. And i dont think you get any in india nicole :haha: isnt that transylvania? X


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Okay Nicole.. My son just ddoesnt want bed at all lol


Dec 2011 Shey.. why so long?


----------



## Shey

Wont see no vampires yet


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> what is it with the vampire obsessions? Lol. My friend is in love with the twilight series! Dont know what all the fuss is about lol. And i dont think you get any in india nicole :haha: isnt that transylvania? X

lol.. I dont like vampires yuck:wacko:


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> lol Okay Nicole.. My son just ddoesnt want bed at all lol
> 
> 
> Dec 2011 Shey.. why so long?

because need to work and save up money for place and wedding


----------



## shaerichelle

Weddings arent that much.. places on the other hand.. yikes we had to pay 7k to move in here..


----------



## Wantabean

sorry i was watching ghostwhisperer. nicole is just really bad ms. i will see what the morning brings i think. just so desperate to know that everything is going smoothly. had discontinued pregnancy and didn't know for months. 
rach i am so sorry huni :hugs: if you want to talk i am here. 

shan PLEEEEEEEEASE test. i dnt think i can wait lol


----------



## Wantabean

the twilight books are really quite good. my bro got me first 2 for xmas and i was completely against them till i read them. dnt think much of the film. saying that jacob in the second one is really braw :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Kirstie I will get tests tomorrow and hold my pee. Promise. 8 dpo I will do it.. I am sure it will be bfn. DH already knows I am crazy lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren :wave: can u post a pic of mia? I wanna see her lol x


----------



## Wantabean

thank you lol i wont be surprised if its a :bfp: you have loads of symptoms. gona grab some sleep as epu opens in 6hours lol will come on as soon as i get back xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

so, we have a poaser tomorrow?! Roll on the :bfp: :bfp: :crib: :haha: :yipee: :wine: :dance: hmmn, can u tell im a lil excited and been learning new smilies :haha:


----------



## Shey

oh the twilight books are good, though wasn't happy with the 4th one.

Shan I was talking bout a house. I need to get a house or apartment for me and my son.


----------



## shaerichelle

my tatas are so heavy I am falling forwards lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Good luck Kirstie. I hope you get some answers and I hope I get a bfp:)


----------



## Shey

I hope you get your BFP too Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> so, we have a poaser tomorrow?! Roll on the :bfp: :bfp: :crib: :haha: :yipee: :wine: :dance: hmmn, can u tell im a lil excited and been learning new smilies :haha:


Yes tomorrow friday saturday lol.

I hope I get bfp tomorrow but it might be too soon...
Ill be excited if I get it.. I thought is said poser.. :flasher: lol..:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, think shan was talking bout a house too! Gonna be hard to save when u have a new :baby: lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> oh the twilight books are good, though wasn't happy with the 4th one.
> 
> Shan I was talking bout a house. I need to get a house or apartment for me and my son.

That is a good idea.. get out on your own:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shey, think shan was talking bout a house too! Gonna be hard to save when u have a new :baby: lol x

I was.. I was saying it took 7k to move in here..

and yup no saving when a baby is around lol.. well we will be but thats cause I made dh on a strict budget lol


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks shey me too..


----------



## jelliebabie

poser? Lol, no thats senthil :haha: looking forward to your poas marathon! Hoping u get the double lines real soon though! Hoping with all my heart for you sweetheart! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

if you go on my profile di ther shud e a pic of mia?if not i'll upload sum to bebo tomorow :) oh my i love twilight but i love vampire diaries alot more!love a big sexy vamp to cum chew on my nek anyday haha xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> poser? Lol, no thats senthil :haha: looking forward to your poas marathon! Hoping u get the double lines real soon though! Hoping with all my heart for you sweetheart! :hugs:


Thank you darling! I hope so too! I will cry if not..
I am watching the business of being born!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol loren! you are wicked :haha: bet u love halloween!
Goodnight my lurvly ladies, im knackered! Gona get some sleep and more of the woofwoof :sex: in the morning! 
Definately lose alot less swimmers like that! Woohoooo :bfp: :bfp: here we come, all of us! Come on girlies pma is gonna get us there! X


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Shan
I hope to get mine before this month is over


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night Diane get some spermies... Hope the Bfps come rolling in again..

Shey when should you ov?


----------



## Shey

Im not sure


----------



## shaerichelle

I would say day 14-19 of your cycle he should be there..


----------



## Shey

idk when he is coming


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry shey. hope he comes on time...

I am watching a movie on birth.. then bed.. good night girls I will be on later tomorrow. Got an appt in the am.


----------



## Shey

Aight Shan night night! text me tomorrow and let me know how it went


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## Shey

hey callie :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

How are you doing?


----------



## Shey

im ok just a lil nauseous and my right boob keeps hurting and having weird feeling in lower abdomen


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks peacelovebaby, congrats on your pregnancy BTW. I am using CBFM, EPO from OV to AF, introducing softcups this month hope I dont damage myself lol.... and if not luck maybe preseed next month. AF due yesterday but BFN on digi sigh

hehe.... thanx jelliebabie. 14 dpo, UTI symptons for last week, cramping on and off, pinching in back, achy legs slight nausea yesterday but gone now and so bb's under arm on and off but have had this every other montg but never late and BFN on digi yesterday

Ness - Ness you already have Mark running around after only 3 days, love it hehe....You can use gloves but safest bet is to stay away completely. I did a couple of times at the start but then my DH took over cos its quite common to catch something. I dont know why I didnt join this thread sooner seen it ages ago. I predicted a boy too hun and I was right!!! I had a dream last nite I was in labour gosh scary!!

Loren totally sounds like fun!!! Huh that vet needs to do a course in manners!

Thanks calliebaby and shaerichelle

Nixilix thats not very kind of them to say that, not great support from them then? Im so sorry and hope you get what you want soon

When I got pregnant last time DH thought it was bad luck when I bought something at 4 weeks pregnant!

My labour I was very lucky with jelliebabie, I was late so was induced. Was only 4 hours gas and air was immense, I guess I wont be so lucky the next time lol.....

pheww took me ages to get through this thread :rofl:

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## Nessicle

good morning my fave ladies!! 

so sorry I wasn't on much last night - bandb was going sooo slow I was ready to throw my laptop across the room lol so I logged off and me and Mark watched two episodes of True Blood in bed with the cats laid all over us he he!

I'm struggling already at work by about 3pm my eyes are rolling in the back of my head! God help me in a few weeks!! 

Shona - yep got Mark running round after me :haha: makes a change usually I'm the one mothering him and running around after him lol this is gonna be fun! I've told him I can't do it anymore so he's gonna do it though there will still be times I need to do it very occasionally say if he's not home (stinks the house out) 

Well today is my official AF due date and I've been so anxious up to this day but got up to pee and poop this morning and nothing there yay!! No cramps just the same tight and stretching sensations! So relieved beanie is nice and sticky - took another hpt and the line was defo darker than any other day! :happydance: did another digi cos I find it more comforting seeing the words and still the same so phew!

I feel I can relax a bit now and got docs to confirm tomorrow! 

How is everyone else today? Shan when you testing babe? xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> good morning my fave ladies!!
> 
> so sorry I wasn't on much last night - bandb was going sooo slow I was ready to throw my laptop across the room lol so I logged off and me and Mark watched two episodes of True Blood in bed with the cats laid all over us he he!
> 
> I'm struggling already at work by about 3pm my eyes are rolling in the back of my head! God help me in a few weeks!!
> 
> Shona - yep got Mark running round after me :haha: makes a change usually I'm the one mothering him and running around after him lol this is gonna be fun! I've told him I can't do it anymore so he's gonna do it though there will still be times I need to do it very occasionally say if he's not home (stinks the house out)
> 
> Well today is my official AF due date and I've been so anxious up to this day but got up to pee and poop this morning and nothing there yay!! No cramps just the same tight and stretching sensations! So relieved beanie is nice and sticky - took another hpt and the line was defo darker than any other day! :happydance: did another digi cos I find it more comforting seeing the words and still the same so phew!
> 
> I feel I can relax a bit now and got docs to confirm tomorrow!
> 
> How is everyone else today? Shan when you testing babe? xx

Wohoo, i bet it felt good to get today out of the way, and to get a darker adn more positive sign on another test.
I am not testing anymore til i feel better am feeling really unwell and cant go anywhere or do anything my head is kiiling me and has done now for 3 days so i dont know whether this is all good or not but boobs are not as painful as they were, still sore but not so much, so am a little doubtful but at least i am 3 days late from my period due date but am waiting until i past the cd31 day and then i will feel happier.
Wohoo yay for you though :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Tina!

My boobs absolutely freakin killed from 7dpo but by 10dpo when I got my +hpt they weren't really that sore and they don't feel sore at all right now so there is still a chance you could be! Wait until AF is late if you're not wanting to test again and you'll know for sure then xx


----------



## wantingagirl

haha Ness good for you Im like that with my DH about time roles were reversed all for the sake of the baby hehe....

indichick Im the same im trying to hold off to test now for as long as poss


----------



## wantingagirl

meant inkdchick lol...


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shona and inkdchick :wave: you girls have gotta post more often! Especially since you may be getting :bfp: s real soon! :yipee:
Shona, youve not actually read all this thread? :shock: have u?
Yes, loren is alot of fun! I just love her stories! Shes class! :haha:
Nessie, you aint gonna see that damn which for another 9 months so dont fret! Minimark is all snuggled up for the longrun :haha: 
As for me, temp dip today so its ovulation day :yipee: gonna get more swimmers this morning, dhs drs arrpointment this afternoon and they might want another supply! Dont know if i can afford to let them! :shock: :haha: 2ww begins tomorrow! Said i wouldnt ss but for 2weeks only, i can pretend :baby: 
Hope all my luvly ladies are doing well. Luv ya xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Diane babe!! 

aww thank you sweetie - I must say I'm so much more relaxed today but still frequently checking my knickers lol! Think that will go on for a good few weeks yet! 

Mini Mark aww he wants a boy obviously lol and I've always said I'll have a boy (as have you lady :hugs:) he he! 

oooh 2ww I can't wait for you!! So you have Nicole, Nessie and Brandy commanding you to pee on a stick lol xx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nessie! I dont need anyone commanding, i need someone to restrain me! Haha. Im very happy for you vanessa! And its natural to worry, but rest assured babe, you will hold that lil guy in your arms! :baby: xx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: well you're in the wrong place if you want restraining :haha: lol 

aww thank you darling I'm so happy, I still can't believe it! I'm so gutted about Rachel though as well, I really wanted to be bump buddies with her it's so devastating! 

xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> :rofl: well you're in the wrong place if you want restraining :haha: lol
> 
> aww thank you darling I'm so happy, I still can't believe it! I'm so gutted about Rachel though as well, I really wanted to be bump buddies with her it's so devastating!
> 
> xx

Im sure she will be along with you there soon, just relax and enjoy now and use Mark ! its great and very sweet, he cares that much . Oh and i heard that if you are struggling at work after or around 3pm ish you are entitled to leave off or something like that , i would try and google it if you can i have seen it somewhere, or just tell work, weird brain hurts with this headache i cant remember sorry !!!!


----------



## inkdchick

jelliebabie said:


> hi shona and inkdchick :wave: you girls have gotta post more often! Especially since you may be getting :bfp: s real soon! :yipee:
> Shona, youve not actually read all this thread? :shock: have u?
> Yes, loren is alot of fun! I just love her stories! Shes class! :haha:
> Nessie, you aint gonna see that damn which for another 9 months so dont fret! Minimark is all snuggled up for the longrun :haha:
> As for me, temp dip today so its ovulation day :yipee: gonna get more swimmers this morning, dhs drs arrpointment this afternoon and they might want another supply! Dont know if i can afford to let them! :shock: :haha: 2ww begins tomorrow! Said i wouldnt ss but for 2weeks only, i can pretend :baby:
> Hope all my luvly ladies are doing well. Luv ya xx

am seriously thinking about it as most of who i know are in here now, so this might be where i stay. Not feeling well today got the worst headache again today from hell and i felt so sick this morning that i still havent got out of bed and really thinking to log off and go back to sleep. No period has shown again today so i suppose thats something, boobs are just tender now just the odd stinging pain in them and not extremely sore like they were so perhaps it hasnt worked for us, i dont know no more sicoloration on the cm front its all ewcm now so thats good and no cramping, just pressure and stretching and pulling sensations low down , im just feeling tired, blah and low today so am gonna log off now and i will be abck to you lovely ladies later bye :hugs: :flower:
Tina


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning everyone! I am so so tired. I have appt at 10 and I just want to sleep. Not much on the symptoms small backache, congestion and my boobs are hurting a little.. mostly on the sides into my armpit. I peed in my cup with fmu. Gotta get a test. It wont be til like noonish...

Op there goes the nipple pain and the tatas are swelled. :wohoo: Diane has ovd...

I am nervous about my temps not being higher..


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh, If I take out my pos opk it says I ovd on cd 75. which is obviously crap with my symptoms.


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe... I hope so jelliebabie but have a feeling AF is coming soon, I keep on saying that. 

Umm well I skimmed through some of it but read the last maybe the last 20 pages, there is over a 1,000 pages here haha...
Yes she was very funny with all the stuff I was reading, you all sound ace

Yay congrats for OV I hope you hit the jackpot this month!

I always promise not to SS in the 2ww but always do in the end even though I dont really find anything. 

Tina thats a good sign obviously you dont wanna feel crap but hey if its for a reason then it would be great!! Cmon make me sick and have sore bb's lol...

Girls I will try and read all the posts but it may take me to 2020!!

xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Morning ladies ugh I was to hot to sleep lastnight dh is goin to get me a window ac unit to help boost the central air I may end up sleeping on the couch but as long as my feet arnt smokeing I can deal with that lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning (afternoon for me!)
Just got back from picking out new doors and handles. What a chore lol.

I need a nap! 

Welcome to the new ladies again..I can never keep up too well with all these chatterboxes around ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow you are burning up Nicole. I hope the summer isnt bad for you!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thats exactly why I'm glad I'll be pregnant mostly during winter here!


----------



## Nessicle

inkdchick said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well you're in the wrong place if you want restraining :haha: lol
> 
> aww thank you darling I'm so happy, I still can't believe it! I'm so gutted about Rachel though as well, I really wanted to be bump buddies with her it's so devastating!
> 
> xx
> 
> Im sure she will be along with you there soon, just relax and enjoy now and use Mark ! its great and very sweet, he cares that much . Oh and i heard that if you are struggling at work after or around 3pm ish you are entitled to leave off or something like that , i would try and google it if you can i have seen it somewhere, or just tell work, weird brain hurts with this headache i cant remember sorry !!!!Click to expand...

work doesnt know yet hun! It's too early to tell them, so I will just have to get on with it for now boo!! 

swear to god I just walked around the supermarket to get lunch and I felt a "gush" I nearly had a panic attack lol got back to work and went straight to the toilet and yep - watery CM :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG shanny is up the duff :happydance: sounds so promising for you babe!! 

Tina sorry you're feeling ill but hope they are good signs! 

Nicole you poor thing - you wanna swap? I'm bloody freezing at the moment most of the time! 

Hi Brandy! Door handles?! They won't fit the baby though will they.....:rofl: what a boring thing to buy ha ha ha :hugs: 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

lol Ness I still catch myself doing that it feels so much like af sometimes 

Shan Im hopeing we have a cooler then normal summer lol Im haveing dh look into a pool of somekind like I told him as long as my butt fits in it and can float thats all I care about 


Brandy when does winter officaly start for you 

Diane where you at hopefully your getting your WOOF WOOF ON lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I felt a huge gush yesterday not once but twice and had to change ugh. I need some pantyliners! I am having creamy and snot like cm... some of it has a creamier color to it.

I hope I am Ness. I sure feel it.


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: Nicole - it really does feel like AF and especially cos today is the due date for AF I swear I nearly pass out every time I feel it! So much watery CM though - not that I'm complaining I'm actually happy to be having all this CM - makes it more real! My boobs aren't hurting in the slightest but they feel a little fuller!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Nicole you dont want a kiddie pool? lol

Door Handles Brandy, yuck tell him its time for baby furniture..lol


----------



## Nessicle

Shan I had EWCM at around 6pm and really lotiony CM leading up to that then I didnt have any til 10dpo and the flood gates have opened ha ha


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> :haha: Nicole - it really does feel like AF and especially cos today is the due date for AF I swear I nearly pass out every time I feel it! So much watery CM though - not that I'm complaining I'm actually happy to be having all this CM - makes it more real!* My boobs aren't hurting in the slightest but they feel a little fuller!*

Mine arent either.. as much as last time.. but they are heavier and fuller:shock:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Yeah it's boring to pick out doors and handles, but we need em with the renovations! 

Winter officially starts here in June, I think..it's fall now. Its niiiice..still sunny and warm in daytime, then cooler at night.

Shan is totally pregnant :happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

Ness I wouldnt worry to much about not haveing alot of symptoms mine really didnt hit till about the 6 week mark and even now somedays my bb's kill me and other days there just in the way lol 


Shan cancle the 10 am appointment and go to the dollar store instead lol


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol Yeah it's boring to pick out doors and handles, but we need em with the renovations!
> 
> Winter officially starts here in June, I think..it's fall now. Its niiiice..still sunny and warm in daytime, then cooler at night.
> *
> Shan is totally pregnant* :happydance:

I sure hope so! Oh I love fall! Not to hot for pregnancy!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Ness I wouldnt worry to much about not haveing alot of symptoms mine really didnt hit till about the 6 week mark and even now somedays my bb's kill me and other days there just in the way lol
> 
> 
> Shan cancle the 10 am appointment and go to the dollar store instead lol

Id love to but I want to get some allergy testing done.. I dont think I have allergies.:wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah it's perfect weather :D

And agreed...cancel appt, go buy 100 tests :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill probably give in and use my frer. lmao :wacko: stay away from frer..


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah it's perfect weather :D
> 
> And agreed...cancel appt, go buy 100 tests :haha:

Oh I am buying 10 lol.:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Brandy fall sounds nice even though I just spent most of Jan and Feb complaining about snow I wouldnt mind fall again it was 80 here yesterday not humid or anything but I thought I was gonna roast ive just come to the conclussion im a complainer lol

So what is your weather like in late Oct and Nov when the baby is due


----------



## wantingagirl

I so dont feel pregnant, keep getting the pain in nips and underarms tho but never got that last time. legs are so achy and such an AF sympton. TMI did BM and quite a lot of lotiony CM and light green colour like last time I was pregnant this morning but before that and now so so dry like no CM at all. Good Luck to everyone! 

Ness haha I was like that the last time always checking AF wasnt there, shes not going to get you!

I had to buy one of the big fans the last time as I was so hot it was awful!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It'll be summer then..or Spring actually. So not too unbearable, I hope.


----------



## Nessicle

Shona have you tested? Isn't AF due today? If she's not here then could be!! 

Aww I know now she isn't going to get me lol I'm just panicking he he!! 

Wish it was warm over here! It's Spring and it's constantly pissing it down and is cold - was supposed to snow over the weekend (thankfully it didnt lol!)


----------



## mommaof3

well I keep reminding myself that the fresh fruit and veggies will make summer more bearable I ate a whole quart of strawberries last night im sure that cant be good for you but it was one of those gotta have it things ohh and I cant wait for fresh corn on the cob to some in season and tomatoes right off the vine YUMMY YUMMY 



Shona you sound preggers to me go TEST lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Test Shona Test :test: :test: 

:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna take the lo to see daddy at work


----------



## shaerichelle

off to my appt..


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck Shan!! 

I just bought some Pregnacare - have been taking folic acid since December but figured that cos of my coeliac there's a chance I'm deficiant in b vits so I figured it best to start taking these! 3 for 2 in Boots so they will see me through to 12 weeks :happydance: anything to keep bubba healthy!


----------



## jelliebabie

shona, havent u tested? What you waiting for woman, u too shan! You have a frer in your drawer and u are making us wait? :shock: what is wrong with you woman? And tina, you are an original 4cs girl! You used to post on the old thread, so dont be a stranger, stick around! We are the best girls on this forum :rofl:
Decided to cancel dhs appointment as am sure ur supposed to abstain for 2 days before giving a sample? So change it to next week! Hes having a long lie just now
And im trying to get him up to have breakfast so i can get my juice! Dont like :sex: on an empty stomach :haha: Im ovulating for godsake man!
Get UP! X


----------



## jelliebabie

we dont even get a 'summer' here. 7 months of really cold weather a year, 4 months of coldish, but you can get away without wearing a heavy jacket, and about 30 days of no rain and sunshine! The Odd day is a scorcher. When the sun comes out and no clouds, even if its cold the bristish people go crazy with their 
Convertible cars and shorts n t-shirts, even if theyre skin turns blue! They like to pretend its warm :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

well daddy got rained out so were back home already 

Diane sound your smoke alarms burn some toast lol just get that man up 

Ness our ob gives us a prescription for prenatal vitamins


----------



## mommaof3

wow Diane I can do without the scorcher days but 7 months of cold would do me in lol


----------



## wantingagirl

shaerichelle said:


> Test Shona Test :test: :test:
> 
> :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies


----------



## Nessicle

Shona :test: goddammit woman!! 

Nicole we don't have OB/GYN's over here, we can't even go visit a gynaecologist without a referral from a doctor - so many obsticles! We don't get prenatals prescribed either boo! Unless for any reason he feels i need more folic acid or b vits which I don't absorb properly cos of the coeliac but he might feel that what I'm taking is sufficient! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

hi Shey!


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well you're in the wrong place if you want restraining :haha: lol
> 
> aww thank you darling I'm so happy, I still can't believe it! I'm so gutted about Rachel though as well, I really wanted to be bump buddies with her it's so devastating!
> 
> xx
> 
> Im sure she will be along with you there soon, just relax and enjoy now and use Mark ! its great and very sweet, he cares that much . Oh and i heard that if you are struggling at work after or around 3pm ish you are entitled to leave off or something like that , i would try and google it if you can i have seen it somewhere, or just tell work, weird brain hurts with this headache i cant remember sorry !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> work doesnt know yet hun! It's too early to tell them, so I will just have to get on with it for now boo!!
> 
> swear to god I just walked around the supermarket to get lunch and I felt a "gush" I nearly had a panic attack lol got back to work and went straight to the toilet and yep - watery CM :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: something you are gonna have to get used to i seem to remember that when i had both my daughters but i dont remember anything else :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Tina I know - I've been feeling it all day! Had some Monday and Tuesday but yesterday not so much and today loads again! lol


----------



## jelliebabie

:yipee: :wohoo: got my :sex: hahaahahaha roll on the 2ww tomorrow. Hopefully 3x will be my lucky formula! If i get my :bfp: im gonna put it all down to the woofwoofWOOOF :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

jelliebabie said:


> shona, havent u tested? What you waiting for woman, u too shan! You have a frer in your drawer and u are making us wait? :shock: what is wrong with you woman? And tina, you are an original 4cs girl! You used to post on the old thread, so dont be a stranger, stick around! We are the best girls on this forum :rofl:
> Decided to cancel dhs appointment as am sure ur supposed to abstain for 2 days before giving a sample? So change it to next week! Hes having a long lie just now
> And im trying to get him up to have breakfast so i can get my juice! Dont like :sex: on an empty stomach :haha: Im ovulating for godsake man!
> Get UP! X

Awww Jelliebabie, thank you , am just feeling like shit today, sorry am still in bed, head is killing me have felt sick on and off all day, boobs arent hurting as bad, ewcm and its watery - well at least it isnt the snotty yellowy stuff that i had 3 days ago actually the day i was supposed to get my period but hey at least this cm is better, oh and im 3 days late, constipated. there is more im sure but my head wont allow it and NO im not testign until i hit cd32 which is next weds, as i have m/c on cd31 b4 and dont want that again.
So i will be sticking around for a bit longer looks like 
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahhhhhh had a nice nap. Time to get up for a few more hrs till I need another :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> lol Tina I know - I've been feeling it all day! Had some Monday and Tuesday but yesterday not so much and today loads again! lol

Ive just had some more and had to get up and go to the loo, i think flood gates opened for me yesterday as i have been a bit like this since last night - weird but good i hope


----------



## Nessicle

Ok so I had some little sharp pains in what feels like my uterus a few times this afternoon not constantly just one here and there....should I be worried??


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> Ok so I had some little sharp pains in what feels like my uterus a few times this afternoon not constantly just one here and there....should I be worried??

No hun its completely normal uterus stretching for you ickle bubs!

I take pregnacare too Ness its really good. 

Hehe.... I did test girls and BFN again thats me wasted £11 on two digi ones surely I cant be pregnant if still negative???

Gosh can a man not understand how important it is to bed on tap hehe.... yay to OV!!!

hehe... jelliebabie where do you live?

I started to write a post and my little boy needed my attention, this is why I cant post back straight away so if I ever take ages to reply you will know why boys are so demanding!!! Then the site went down


----------



## Shey

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## inkdchick

been in bed all day - sorry vanessa !, and i still feel crappy hope i feel better tomorrow , head is still killing me tho and have had 2 hot flashes today now thats new for me im normally always cold !, and this watery cm is full on whats gong on ?!?!?!?
How are you Shey?


----------



## Shey

Im doing good Inkdchick. just killing time til i have to go pick my son up from daycare.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you feel better soon, inkd..it's horrible to feel so blaaaaaaaah.

Nessie, thats totally normal. Prepare for lots more of that!

Hi Shey :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hope you feel better soon, inkd..it's horrible to feel so blaaaaaaaah.
> 
> Nessie, thats totally normal. Prepare for lots more of that!
> 
> Hi Shey :hugs:

thank you honey, wish i was in your shoes right now at least u know and are relaxed xx


----------



## Shey

Hi PeaceLoveBaby


----------



## inkdchick

Ooh cool shey, wots the weather like there for you, today has been apparantly the nicest day we have had in the bottom half of the uk in ages and i was in bed all day typical. Ooooh no got mild cramping - why now !!! hoping raspberry leaf tea will ease it away, i love it and it does help x


----------



## Shey

The weather here in Florida is nice though I am dreading the summer cause it gets way to hott down here.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Shey & Tina... glad you made it over here, you have some very promising signs... :happydance:

I'm having a very weird day... I'm making a doctors appt to get a blood test done, don't ask me why but some strange things have been going on for a while so many things to list besides getting a fat belly and sides... haha and I have been dieting and exercising.... GRRRR


----------



## inkdchick

thank you but i dont feel positive i feel really crappy and have just started a thread coz :wave: I now got mild cramping, hoping its wind but not too sure but have had lots of that recently too ! and am a bit worried even tho i still got lots of ewcm and have been in bed all day trying to sleep off this bloody headache from hell had it 3 days i think now , its so bad i cant remember :dohh: boobs are only just a little sore now so am still hoping that we are in the running for a + . i am wary until i pass that cd31 date and then i might feel a little easier and test a few days later.
I just wish i knew and am tempted to go to docs in a few days next wek maybe to get bloods done if period still doesnt show ?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It could be gas... I'm crossing my fingers for ya... I'm sure its nothing.. Just try to relax and let that lil beanie get a snuggling... ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG is this finally working?


----------



## shaerichelle

No lines on my test ladies...


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hope you feel better soon, inkd..it's horrible to feel so blaaaaaaaah.
> 
> Nessie, thats totally normal. Prepare for lots more of that!
> 
> Hi Shey :hugs:

phew thank you honey! I can't tell you how relieved I am that I can obsess about every twinge on here! Tried speaking to my mum but she wasnt very sympathetic with me lol! Just told me to stop worrying myself - err right like that's possible ha ha it's stopped now just feel slightly bruised on my pubic bone!

Tina I hope you feel better honey!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> OMG is this finally working?

I know but it's ridiculously slow! What the hell are they doing with the site constantly!!


----------



## Nessicle

Shan it might just be too early honey! hang in there!


----------



## shaerichelle

I sure hope it is to early! I was hoping I would get something. I hope Saturday at 10dpo I get something.. cause I 6 days past ov I got a few pink spots. sigh.


I think they are having server issues.


----------



## inkdchick

im sick of this site now i have had problems for the lst two days and i havent been able to sign back in for 3 and a bit hours Grrrrrr !!!!!!!! not adding to how i feel well today !!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi girls....

its taken me ages to get on here xx how are you all?? whats happening shan??
diane thats brill , think im still waiting to ov its shit....duno wats happening, think i had some cwcm today bt not alot, tested with opks but still negative grrrrrrrrrrrr .....


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Finally! I missed bnb dangit.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls well AF got me so upwards and onwards to another cycle sigh

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Nessicle

it's pissing me off trying to get on here grrr!! 

yeah Shan I got my bfp at 10dpo! FX that's the same for you too! 

Gem when do you usually ovulate??x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah this is pissing me off. :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

awww Shona :hugs: so sorry sweetie :cry: xxxx

I am sending tons of :dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grr, spoke too soon. Guess I'll just go to bed. Ouch, been having major leg cramps. 

Gnight everyone. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no not leg cramps! I hope you feel better brandy

I hope so too Ness...

hi Gem.. Cooking dinner.. trying to peel my eyes open!

Shona :hugs: So sorry.


----------



## jelliebabie

so sorry shona that damn bitch got you! :hugs: im from glasgow btw. 
Hi gemgem :wave: aint u a lil cutie! Weetweel xx


----------



## shaerichelle

this page has gone bonkers again.


----------



## Nessicle

ok girls i'm logging off for the night as bandb is driving me mad and beanie needs sleep lol! 

Have a nice evening! xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Ness...

Hope beanie doesnt keep you to tired all the time..


----------



## inkdchick

Nite Ness xx


----------



## jelliebabie

nite ness!
Tina, how long are your cycles normally? You said you are 3 days late right? And cd 32 is next wednesday? Does that mean your cycles are only 20ish days? When do you ovulate? Do u know hw many dpo you are? Sorry for the million questions lol. Shae baby how are you? Did u have dinner? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I wanna know to tina. Went to 2ww and seems you and I have ALOT of the same symptoms! 

I didnt eat dinner.. Its cooking. DH and Saben are HUNGRY. THey have told me a million times.


----------



## mommaof3

Ok I was gonna post a picture of my water you all remember when we had that line break last thursday well my water has looked like MILK since then called them again today and they said it could be that way for another couple of weeks and that really ticks me off because for some odd reason that is the only water that taste right to me GRRRRR and Im sure its only because my dh forbid me to drink it even though the water company has said its fine its just excess air from haveing to pressure the lines again i guess ill have to wait till the site is working better to post the pic


----------



## shaerichelle

Doesnt sound good.. The only that tastes good to me is ice water and I hate ice in my water :wacko:


----------



## molly85

hey all.
Just had duck in balck bean sauce, beansprouts then 2 ribs.
How is everyone?


----------



## shaerichelle

achey teeth and all these pains and twinges in lower stomach and boobies. can i have my bfp already


----------



## shaerichelle

Im good Jo. That sounds so yummy.


----------



## molly85

I'v had such a long week and 2 nights left a treat was in store.


----------



## Loren

hey girlies!!!! how r u all??? welcome to the new girliessss!!! and as my mum said before "god loren you wer the class clown and now ur the thread clown" hahaha :D ah wel its good to laugh afew times a day!!!!! wel i av gta get my butt into gear!!!its 11.35pm here and i have to get in the bath and shave from the pits down!!!i'm like a german at the minute!!!! then got to put loads of tan on and dye my hair purple :) haha btw its not bright purple its like a darky blacky purple but you can see the purple i was brown, then blonde, then brown, then red, then dark red, then brown, then black and now i'm going purple haha y not!!!!! want to look different and sexy tomorrow :D i think the wether knows its ladies day at the races tomorrow it has been absoloutly lovely in Liverpool today!!!for the first time in a long while!!!!! i got onto it before when i was walking the bustop from my mums to go home i realised i got out of breath real quick!!!! when i got my bfp last time i got out of breath real quick walking anywer!!!! might just be coinsidence but u cant stop a girl obsesing can you haha xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh loren! Bring on the breathlessness! :haha: ooh ladies day? Whats that? Am i getting to old to know these things?? So u where the class clown eh? Well now ur the threads jester! Hahha, hows the :sex: every 2nd day going? X


----------



## jelliebabie

rainbow hair? Geeze, all that dying cant be good for ur hair! Hope ur not planning on get bladdered tomorrow missie? X


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> ooh loren! Bring on the breathlessness! :haha: ooh ladies day? Whats that? Am i getting to old to know these things?? So u where the class clown eh? Well now ur the threads jester! Hahha, hows the :sex: every 2nd day going? X

inooooo haha and i'll tell you about my dream lastnyt to!!!!it involves 1 of the 4C's hahahaha. ur gna think i a wierd wena tel ya. wel have you heard of the Grand National??gets held once a year at Aintree race course in Liverpool? well its on for 3 days in april, it starts on a thursday and on the friday its called ladies day and all us ladies get dressed up to the nines haha with our hats or fascinators and bet and get drunk :D i love it its dead gd aslong as its warm.wish i was going tomorrow :( its the one day out of the hole year wer u can get all kinds done ( hair, tan, nails ect) splash out on a gorjis dress new shoes new bag and get stared at all day long by sexy men in suits  hahaha (dont tell OH hehe) hahaha i'll put a pic of me from ladies day last yr ina min.hahahahaha looks that way....... its ok thanx :) i actually look forward to it now wer i use to be like o god urry up but i just did it coz i wantd my BFP now i am actually up 4 it lol. hows being 1dpo??????? or is that tomorow???xxxxxxxxxxxx

wellll heres the dreammm!!!! ther was woods which me and ppl i have never met b4 but wer my friends in the dream haha got lost then we found a castle thing with vampires and ghosts in it and wen we ran away from it this vampire in a long dress and massive wings came for me to take me back and the vamp was SHAN hahahahahaha thinking now i laugh but i was terrified hhaha. then i woke up heart pounding went back to sleep to dream about being on a plane with family i hadnt met before and the palne wouldnt take off was just balancing on water because the ghosts onit wouldnt let it cum off the floor!!!!! and then spider webs started forming everywer and i kept having to hide because they wer looking 4 me!!!! it was just mad!!!!xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo, how is the diet going? That sounds yummy, exept i dont like duck x


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol loren ur so funny and im so jealous ure goin ladies day tomoro....my sisters goin....hope the weathers lush!!! it was gorgeous today wasnt it xx

awww shona...im so sorry the bitch got u babe xxx PMA and onto the next cycle

lol thanks diane.....i do look young....went out 4 a drink last night ...juice an lemo ....and got id'd!!! haha..... 2ww!!! u sound much more up beat..... :) hopefully i will be joining youu soon xxx

how was tea shan?? yours sounds yum jo......ummmm im hungry.....might have some more easter eggs!!!!! hope your feelin better brandy xxxx

awwww my oh is so cute.....hes like cumon .... to bed im gettin tired soon....ha he wants a beanie so much xxxxxx

and ness how are you hun?? hope ur relaxin.... i think i ov in the next few days??? il just have to see .....cos my cycles havent been regular since xmas 

we R goin the lakes on sunday??? did i say b4......im so excited!!!!!! 

has anyone heard from rachel?? awww im thinking of her so much......it will happen honey , and ur beanie will stick xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> rainbow hair? Geeze, all that dying cant be good for ur hair! Hope ur not planning on get bladdered tomorrow missie? X

ino!!!!!but thats been over years not just recently but i am going to dye it purple tomorow insted of tonight before i go out and if i get my BFP then going to just let it grown out or wen i get to the months am going to dye it my natural hair clour so i dont have big roots by the tym baba arrives lol.noooooooo i can be a light weight at tyms so i could have 2 glasses of anything and then i'll feel drunk!!!!haha but i'm not going to take it to extremes tomorrow just incase thers an egg waiting to be fertilised or even a likkle beanie sumwer in ther!!!! i had 5-7 drinks 4 days b4 i got my BFP in jan and i was absoloutly rotten!!then sobered up then wanted to throw up everywer but didnt then wen i found out wen i smellt ale for the folowing week i borkd at the smel and the thort of touching it!!!not that i would of with me being pregnant!!!i'm against the hole even having like the allowed 1-2 glasses of wine dont see the point no1 needs a drink that bad!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: that is SO funny!!! Have u gone off vampires now??? Ooh lesbian vampires! :rofl: geeze u have some imagination lady! Ooh ladies day sounds like fun! So you not going then?? 
And 1dpo will be tOmorrow. Dtd 3 times and im actually up for it again! :shock:
That doggy style is kinda doing something for me! Im a dirty lil sl*t :rofl:


----------



## Loren

hahaha thanx gem, i'm not goin huni :( gutted!!!! i won 3 times last year!!!!ended up with £566 winnings in the end!!!!!ended up a very messy night afterwards cnt remeber much hahahah.hope u have a gd time at the lakes sweety!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hahahahah diane it was terrifying!!!!!! and ino y do u think OH is stil around and wer engaged ;) hahaha imagination does wonders hahaha.doggy hurts me like mad!!!!OH isnt how do i say it hmmmm SMALL ATALL hahahha or anywer near average either!!!!!!i shudnt complain but ah wel i am haha.nope not going :( devastated!!!its such a good day!!!hahahaha i think alot of us on here are dirty little sl*ts to :D hahaha we should be proud hahaha xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gemma, ure right babe, my mood has shifted from that gloomy depressing state, lol, cos for the next 2wks i get to think 'oh, am i?, arent i?' lol. Even if nothing comes to it. Fxd ur eggo gets preeggo :thumbup:
Loren, im with u on the drinking thing. When i was pg years ago, i was about 8 or 9wks gone and drank a half bottle of buckfast :shock: wasnt aware of drinking being bad when preggers, had a mc the next day so dont know if they where related or not? But better safe than sorry eh? X


----------



## jelliebabie

you know loren, men think woman want really big ones, but your veegeegee is only a certain length, if theyre too big it feels like its gonna pop out your mouth or somethin! Geeze i cant cope with pain like that! Takes away the enjoyment for me! But maybe thats just me, and maybe my veegeegee is really small and tight! Yeaaaah right! :haha: :rofl: xx ooh ive lowered the tone again! X


----------



## Loren

thats what i thought but i MC like 13 days after that night and plus had very erm how do i say eventful drunk :sex: haha and nothing but i do nothing wrong the week leading up to MC and it happend!!!god nos wa happend obv beanie wasnt ready 4 the whole preg and being born!!!but stil xxxxxx and is it wrong that i cant stop listening to justin bieber hahaha bless hes cute!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahahah ever so true diane and spoke so beautifully hahahha. this is how ahem big OH is haha wen we dtd it feels asif my ovarys are throbbing wen i am actually sayin OW OW OW OW FUCKINEL OW OW FUCK FUCK hes like yeahhhhhh take it u little bitch and am like yer my eyes r bleeding ur fuking hurtin urry up and cum and fukoff :) now whos lowered the tone alot hahahaha xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Vampire Shan is here :rofl:


----------



## Loren

hhahahahaa shan u wer scary u picked me up wena was runnig with ya feet and carried me to the castle hahahaa xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> loren! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: that is SO funny!!! Have u gone off vampires now??? Ooh lesbian vampires! :rofl: geeze u have some imagination lady! Ooh ladies day sounds like fun! So you not going then??
> And 1dpo will be tOmorrow. *Dtd 3 times and im actually up for it again!
> That doggy style is kinda doing something for me! Im a dirty lil sl*t* :rofl:

:shock: Holy Shit Double Dee :rofl: You naughty girl!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> hhahahahaa shan u wer scary u picked me up wena was runnig with ya feet and carried me to the castle hahahaa xxxx

LMAO. I cant believe you dreamed about me..
Was I fat and pregnant :rofl:


----------



## Loren

u had a baggy dress on like a victorian vampy dress hahahaha i was more concerned if you wer going to eat me than looking at ya stumak hahahah xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG that is to funny. I find it hilarious you had a dream with me in it. 

I had a couple of vivid dreams and they were scary. Nothing on vampires...lol


----------



## Loren

i couldnt myself wen i woke up shitting myself i was like :| that was shan hahahahahah then fell bk asleep hahha xxx i avent had a wierd dream and remeberd it like that in ages!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

vivid dreams are a pregnancy sign ya know lol.

Oh did I get taller?:haha:

Charliemarina had a bfp in the ttc after a loss. Did you see that?


----------



## jelliebabie

omg loren! :rofl: youre one classy chick! :haha: oh how i love how u tell it, u tell it like it is! So true, n so funny!!
Now i know why u just want it over with! Lol x


----------



## Loren

i thort that before wen i was going thru bnb and got onto it!!!!i hope so!!!! and i'm not just wierd hahaha. u wer proper tall with massive wings!!!!madness hahaa.ino i seen that yesterday her BFP is real real faint but its ther wen she plays with it and makes it a diff colour xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> omg loren! :rofl: youre one classy chick! :haha: oh how i love how u tell it, u tell it like it is! So true, n so funny!!
> Now i know why u just want it over with! Lol x

hahaha :D OH is just looking at me coz i keep smiling at the laptop and hes asking me what am smiling at an am like "NOTHING!!" i cant tel him what ive rit coz he will go beetroot!!!hahha but then again if i dont he will think ive got a fancy man haha i wish!!!!

hahahaha listen to this....my mum was watching tele at like 11pm the other nite and her fone went and as she picked it up a woman was making sex noises!!! then a man started making them and then sed "youve been replaced BITCH" and put the fne dwn hahahahha funi or what good job my dad was in bed otherwise he would have been persecuted the next day hahahaha.xxxx

its mad to think my mum and dad had me and my sister at the age i am now!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

evening ladies. spud and tattie are kicking some ass. didnt get a scan this am. i didnt wake up with enough time to call them. gona do it in morning. or later today seen as its 1.10am lol how are yall? can someone help please? i want to change my avatar but forgot how to do it !! 

heres a wee pic of my puppy 
[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/IMGP0450.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Loren

hey kirstie!!!awwwww ur puppy is fab!!!!!! click on customize profile and then click edit avatar!!! hope u and beanie/s r ok :D xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey, a new thread name? The lesbian vampires and the dirty lil sl*ts :rofl:
Ok, get my mind out the gutter :blush:
Hi shanny babe! How does it feel to be the centre of someones dreams? Lol. CHarliemarina got a bfp? Yayy! I remember when she got her last one and then she had her m/c :sad:


----------



## Loren

hahahahahaha good name good name hahahaha. ive just seen the prayer at the bottom of kirsties sig and you think St Gerard would cut me and OH some slack!!!!! OH's surname is Gerard haha and spelt that way to!!!xxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

well loren you never know lol there is a story behind that lol about 23 years ago my aunt was trying for a baby and wasnt having any luck so my great gran gave her a prayer card with that prayer on it. unfortunately she cant have kids at all but she gave me it last month and said that she hopes it works for me. the card is older than i am!! and now i am pregnant and all seems to be going well!! how nice is that?! 
i think i changed my pic 
xxx


----------



## Shey

Good evening ladies! how are you lovely ladies doing tonight or morning?
Im watching Vampire Diaries


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> well loren you never know lol there is a story behind that lol about 23 years ago my aunt was trying for a baby and wasnt having any luck so my great gran gave her a prayer card with that prayer on it. unfortunately she cant have kids at all but she gave me it last month and said that she hopes it works for me. the card is older than i am!! and now i am pregnant and all seems to be going well!! how nice is that?!
> i think i changed my pic
> xxx

awwwwwwwww how good is that!!!!!!awww sorry about your aunt huni.lets hope St Gerard is kind to us this cycle and by the end of april i am pregnant :D and i can stop hiding my pouch (belly) and be proud to have it haha xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha loren, when u wrote the comment about owowowowowowfuckfuck and he said ooh bitch etc, i burst out laffin n hubby was like what u laughin at? I read it out to him and he was petting the dog and said, hey Honey mummys on an xrated forum! Lol, he doesnt know the half of it! Hi kirstie! X


----------



## Loren

hey shey fine thank uuu just trying to coax myself into a bath to shave pit to toe haha and its 1.30am and i stil havent moved haha and i'm up 4 work at 8am o god haha.how r u? oooooo i absoloutly love vampire diaries i am in love with damon!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahaha loren, when u wrote the comment about owowowowowowfuckfuck and he said ooh bitch etc, i burst out laffin n hubby was like what u laughin at? I read it out to him and he was petting the dog and said, hey Honey mummys on an xrated forum! Lol, he doesnt know the half of it! Hi kirstie! X

hahahahahahahahahaha exactly what you said he doesnt no the half of it hahahaha.if any of our OH's seen this forum they would be like :| r u lot 4 real hahaha ah wel :D i love it in here i can talk about everything and anything and not be judged!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi diane :wave:
she is ok, she says it wasnt in Gods plan. Does mean however that i get spoiled rotten. She would have been a terrific mummy. 
Loren your next after Shan so dont you worry!! I pray for each of you girls everynight!! xx


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> hi diane :wave:
> she is ok, she says it wasnt in Gods plan. Does mean however that i get spoiled rotten. She would have been a terrific mummy.
> Loren your next after Shan so dont you worry!! I pray for each of you girls everynight!! xx

awwwww she sounds like she would have been!!!! yay for the being spoilt rotten lol. awwww thank u sweety :) i'll make sure to prayer for you and your beanies tonight lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you. ok i have just found out how to post pics so gona show you a baby poppie and a freshly cut poppie. she had her hair done yesterday. soooo cute
[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos013.jpg[/IMG]
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos046.jpg

was uploading some 'bump' pics so i am now having loads of fun lol


----------



## Shey

yay hehe vampire diaries is real good tonight. poor stefan get the crap beat out of him.


----------



## Loren

awwwwwwww shes so tiny and cuteeee!!!!! mia tries siting on my nee :| PLEASE!!! shes like a donkey!!!!i dont no wether she thinks shes small but bleev me she is not haha xxx ohhhhh cant wait to see bumpy pix!!!haha.

awwwww poor stefan!!!!i think hes handsome to!!!but damon is just amazing and a bad boy  haha xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey, a new thread name? The lesbian vampires and the dirty lil sl*ts :rofl:
> Ok, get my mind out the gutter :blush:
> Hi shanny babe! How does it feel to be the centre of someones dreams? Lol. CHarliemarina got a bfp? Yayy! I remember when she got her last one and then she had her m/c :sad:

If the dream was about a bfp or even a sex dream Id be happier :rofl:

Yes I like that thread name better...:winkwink:


----------



## Shey

This is my puppy. His name is Chance
https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/127/l_e3f29b98cb164de582dfe26878304c8c.jpg

He is 7months old


----------



## shaerichelle

I have a bump .. a bloated bump :haha:


----------



## Wantabean

shey he is beautiful!! is he a lab? my mum has 2 labs and they are the best kind of dogs. especially round kids!! xxx


----------



## Loren

how do i put pix on my post???xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> I have a bump .. a bloated bump :haha:

:rofl: ill show you mine if you show me yours lol xx


----------



## Wantabean

Loren said:


> how do i put pix on my post???xxxx

make a photobucket account or something similar then click the mountain sidn and paste the url code. does that make sense? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

that was ment to be a mountain sign lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is my family..

Since everyone is uploading dogs lol
 



Attached Files:







family1.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaerichelle

or click post reply and then the paperclip for attachment of pic.. the post reply is on the left of the pages numbers.


----------



## Wantabean

shan what a beautiful family you have!! xxx

i want to see this bump missy!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kirstie.. No No its just huge gas and bloat.. I am pretty sure I am pregnant. I have barely had my eyes open all day..

How are you feeling?


----------



## Wantabean

bit sick but these tablets are helping loads. mine is all bloat and gas 2 lol:haha:
wen you testing next? my sleeping pattern is completely out of whack. no point trying to fix it though as nights on sat.:wacko: xx


----------



## Loren

this is Mia :) 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/mia.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/mia2.jpg


----------



## Shey

Wantabean said:


> shey he is beautiful!! is he a lab? my mum has 2 labs and they are the best kind of dogs. especially round kids!! xxx

yup he is a yellow lab


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Dh said my stomach is huge and he said that about my tatas this morning makes me wonder which are bigger lol. :haha: 

Ive been emotional too.

I take valerian root for sleeping its natural and the natural doc I see says its fine during pregnancy...

Im testing everyday until I get a bfp or af (no af) lol


----------



## Wantabean

i love love love labs!!!
o lorren she is beautiful!!! i would take her if you were closer or if i had the space lol
i wanted a german shepard or a boxer but my house is tiny lol only enough space for me garry poppie and at a squeeze 2 babies lol
i really want a new house but we are gona wait till garry finishes uni. will have to move to england for two years so after that gona buy a proper house.


----------



## shaerichelle

Mia looks like my sisters dog, except he is brown.


----------



## Wantabean

you arent getting af shan. we all know that lol you stocked up for all this testing? i knew i was pg before getting :bfp: garry thought i was crazy and didnt believe me lol
xx


----------



## Loren

ME LADIES DAY 2007

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/l_6dbb2766be978849dc9b4803a6e49d20.jpg

ME LADIES DAY 2009

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/3212_77899816830_504031830_2226148_.jpg


----------



## Loren

yes i am going picture crazy now hahah use r going to see alot of pix haha i'm bored!!!!! awww she is isnt she kirstie!!!!wer moving into our ouse in may so she will have a back garden then :) oohhhhh move to liverpool :D haha xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well I feel it. DH said he is optimistic about it. Its funny I ovd 4 days after moving in here!

I think there is a bfp too. I just feel it.


----------



## shaerichelle

You are pretty Loren, So is Kirstie, So is Jo, Diane, .. Brandy, Aww :hugs:

I know there is some people I am missing.. just very sleepy


----------



## Loren

me and my sister Sian 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/mensian.jpg

Me, My Dad, Sian and My Mum (Katie wasnt born then)

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/memedadsianandmemum.jpg


----------



## Shey

Hehe here's one of Me, my niece Heidi, my dad and my son at disney
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs427.ash1/23662_348210776495_621316495_4075454_3029219_n.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

sww how cute...


----------



## shaerichelle

aww how cute shey:)


----------



## shaerichelle

this is where I got married...

yes those are our kiddos
 



Attached Files:







mackworth.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wantabean

what a cutie loren!! i have one cute baby pic but its not on computer. i am 2, really chubby, blonde curly hair and wearing a sailors suit lol i love that blue dress!! it could be Liverpool lol its through garrys work. they are putting him through uni so he has to work for them for 2 years after. will be in england and we get to decide where lol whats your bebo name?
shan i cant wait till you get your lines!!! so excited for you!!

o i am getting quite a few pains. not very happy :sad2:


----------



## Loren

How Mad are these pictures..................................

My dad and Sian 1992

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/sianndad.jpg

My dad and Katie 1997

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/katieandmedad.jpg


----------



## Wantabean

defo lovely family shey!!
bliming heck shan that looks cold lol prob just coz i am scottish. places like that are ALWAYS freezing here lol looks lovely!!


----------



## shaerichelle

here is senthils mom, dad, sister and nephew:)
 



Attached Files:







family.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> what a cutie loren!! i have one cute baby pic but its not on computer. i am 2, really chubby, blonde curly hair and wearing a sailors suit lol i love that blue dress!! it could be Liverpool lol its through garrys work. they are putting him through uni so he has to work for them for 2 years after. will be in england and we get to decide where lol whats your bebo name?
> shan i cant wait till you get your lines!!! so excited for you!!
> 
> o i am getting quite a few pains. not very happy :sad2:

where are the pains? DO they hurt? Mine sometimes do and dont... I am wondering why I am having all these symptoms at 8 dpo.


----------



## Wantabean

aw is that their house? looks stunning!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> defo lovely family shey!!
> bliming heck shan that looks cold lol prob just coz i am scottish. places like that are ALWAYS freezing here lol looks lovely!!

It wasnt .. Its the ocean.. cloudy that day. It was summer about 80 degrees


----------



## Wantabean

its the first pains i have had this time. they are enough to make me worried and sharp enough for me to catch my breath. o dear i hope this isnt bad!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren cute!


----------



## Shey

thank you Shan! 
I found a video my sister made of me at the hospital before i had my son. I was huge
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/th_MOV00279.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> its the first pains i have had this time. they are enough to make me worried and sharp enough for me to catch my breath. o dear i hope this isnt bad!!!

Dont worry. If it makes you feel better... I have been having them since Saturday!


----------



## shaerichelle

Your welcome Shey. Holy crap you were huge.. Ill find my bump pic


----------



## Loren

Me at 5months on halloween lol

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/26115_374051836830_504031830_420474.jpg

oh and member wen i sed i love vampires and diane sed i must love halloween? well this is from halloween 2009 haha

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/15736_324758000187_881030187_970348.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/15736_324737970187_881030187_970256.jpg

OH AND LAST PIC HAHA ME ON MY 21ST (LAST MAY) DRESSD AS AS BEER WENCH

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/loren.jpg


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> defo lovely family shey!!
> bliming heck shan that looks cold lol prob just coz i am scottish. places like that are ALWAYS freezing here lol looks lovely!!
> 
> It wasnt .. Its the ocean.. cloudy that day. It was summer about 80 degreesClick to expand...

aw sounds lovely. I am getting married in horrible stirling. it will probably pee down and it will be freezing lol getting married in september so not gona even pretend to myself it will be nice :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie that is their house... They just built it.


----------



## Loren

right back to normality hahah, thank u girls :) i am so hungry!!!! OH is making me bacon and egg on toast wilst i run a bath :D i am spoilt haha. awww dont worry kirstie they could be nothing and your jujst worrying because of wats happend in the past!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cute family shan and shae!!! shan ur son is the image of u!!!!xxxxx oh and YAY to maybe moving to liverpool!!!!!u'll have to let me no wenit happens!!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Loren you and your vampires!

Kirstie If you need any help for your wedding let me know honey:) Just make sure you have umbrellas!
lol


----------



## Wantabean

loren thats it!! I am coming to liverpool for a night out. you look like wicked fun. i love fancy dress but no1 else does.
thanks shan. at least now i have a reason for phoning scan in the am lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is me and my bump at 38ish weeks.:wacko::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::blush::cry::nope:
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wantabean

shan i would let you plan it all if you want. i cant be bothered lol just want to be married. :haha: 
i know loren but its still scary. just wish i didnt find out till 12 weeks. haha like i would have let that happen. like you guys would just be happy with me not testing for 3 months lol :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Shey

Vampires rock!!!!

The funny thing is that no one could tell I was pregnant til I was 7months pregnant cause I was overweight to begin with. and the asshole in the video is my son's dad


----------



## Shey

you were huge Shan too. hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren thank you. I think he looks alot like me.. lol and DH would say he acts like me too :haha:

Yes put your mind at ease Kirstie...


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I know SHey kinda scary. I was showing at 8 weeks. probably bloat lol

Okay Kirstie, We can chat. I designed my whole wedding and I have designed other weddings.. I love it and plan to reopen my business:)


----------



## Wantabean

shaerichelle said:


> Here is me and my bump at 38ish weeks.:wacko::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::blush::cry::nope:

i want one!!! ok here is my 5w4 'bump'

[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos035.jpg[/IMG]
and my 6w4 'bump'

[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/kirstiesphotos048-1.jpg[/IMG]
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is my dad and Saben :cry:
He passed away a year later..
 



Attached Files:







Saben n dad.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww how cute! I want that..Mine is a little more bloated than that lol.


----------



## Wantabean

oooo shan you could be a life saver lol i have 5months 1 week to get it all sorted lol i have booked wedding, day reception, evening reception and entertainment but thats it. dont even know what is left to do lol


----------



## Loren

omg shan your bump is humongus hahaha oh my!!!!!i love it!!!!! 

hahaha come on over kirstie we'll wet our babys heads  haha i absoloutly love going out fancy dress!!!! i'm out fancy dress for my 22nd birthday in may :D think i'm dressing as little red riding hood haha :D

heres a pic from my frends 21st i'm NOT drunk here

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/s504031830_2011077_5811621.jpg

I AM DRUNK HERE HAHAHA

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/j.jpg

I ROBBED SOME LADS GLASSES NOSE THING HAHA


----------



## Wantabean

awwwwwww shan saben is gorgeous!! making me broody :rofl: 
thats in the am lol i look about 5 months pg at night!! my mum thought my dates were way out lol


----------



## Loren

OMG KIRSTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! fab fab fab little bump!!!!! awwww the piccie of ur dad and saben is gorjis shan xxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! How are you all doing?

So, for curiosity sake, I took a frer today at 6 pm after only holding my pee for an hour. The test line came up first, and is thicker and darker than the control line :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

scrapbooking page..:)
 



Attached Files:







palm 144.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wantabean

Loren said:


> omg shan your bump is humongus hahaha oh my!!!!!i love it!!!!!
> 
> hahaha come on over kirstie we'll wet our babys heads  haha i absoloutly love going out fancy dress!!!! i'm out fancy dress for my 22nd birthday in may :D think i'm dressing as little red riding hood haha :D
> 
> heres a pic from my frends 21st i'm NOT drunk here
> 
> https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/s504031830_2011077_5811621.jpg
> 
> I AM DRUNK HERE HAHAHA
> 
> https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/j.jpg
> 
> I ROBBED SOME LADS GLASSES NOSE THING HAHA

wicked!!! might come over for a secong hen night once bub is born. sure my mum could watch him/them for a night lol i have a few costumes. have batwoman, wonderwoman and a ladybird outfit lol want more. want to be dorothy with poppie as todo :rofl: xx


----------



## Wantabean

i done that too callie. its amazing lol right missy get your bump pic up lol xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> awwwwwww shan saben is gorgeous!! making me broody :rofl:
> thats in the am lol i look about 5 months pg at night!! my mum thought my dates were way out lol

Thank you I am looking for a certain picture its my fav pic. He was a 9 lber!

Hmm must be after all the food.. comes the bloat!


----------



## Loren

YAYYYYYY callie!!!!! :D :D :D xxxxxxxxx

come on overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!! ive been out as dorothy to!!!!i hired it tho, i had a basket with a little black teddy dog, and 1 of the girls put sausage rolls in my basket because she was peckish in the taxi and before i new it my basket was moving as i looked my frends shitzu was in the basket eating the sausage rolls and humping the teddy dog hahaha xxxxx


----------



## Loren

going 4 a bath girlies!!!!!brb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Loren! It was huge. Funny glasses. You are a hoot Loren.

Callie, That is awesome.. Makes you feel great..


----------



## calliebaby

I will do a picture in a few days maybe. No bump...just bloat.:haha:


----------



## Wantabean

i love my food and i love my bloat lol had to give all my size 6s and size 8s to my little cousin :sad2: lol


----------



## Shey

Here's one of me that my mom took when I was 8months pregnant
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/Baby/Sheena2-1.jpg


----------



## Wantabean

loren that actually is hilarious!!! haha how did the dog get in there? xx


----------



## calliebaby

Did you get the pic Shannon? Could you post it for me maybe?


----------



## Shey

hey callie :wave: how you feeling?


----------



## shaerichelle

I can Callie:)

Wow Shey you were huge!

I love my food, just wonder why I have bloat already argh..

Callie can you look at my chart. If I take my pos opk out it says I ovd 3 days ago.. but I believe I did ov 8 days ago had all the signs, ewcm, ov pain .. Now I am getting signs I am preggo already for a few days before the 3 dpo ...


----------



## Wantabean

hi diane :wave:
xx


----------



## Wantabean

i think you have too many symptoms for 3dpo shan. just have to wait and see. will you get an early scan coz you wont be sure of dates? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Callies test from today!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







callies test new.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shey

Yup I was Shan. hehe! Now Im waiting to do it all over again haha


----------



## Shey

Yay Callie!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie, I will have to agree with you.. I do.. and I might not even get a scan just the fetal heart doppler. We arent sure yet. I am doing a homebirth so its all different.


----------



## calliebaby

I am feeling pretty good right now Shey. Muching on a pickle lol.

Shannon- I can see why ff would put you at 3dpo. The temps fit that a little better as far as your coverline is concerned. But if you feel it was 8 days ago, than you can go with that.


----------



## shaerichelle

mmm pickle .... yum

I want to have an almond butter and marshmallow sandwich.. but my belly says no...


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Callie:)


----------



## calliebaby

No, thank you Shannon :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

oh pickles. i haven't had one in so long. hehe!


----------



## shaerichelle

your welcome. 

Girls I need to conk. This is bad. I dont even take my sleeping pill and I need sleep!


----------



## Wantabean

woooo callie!!! heres my recent one
[IMG]https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/kirstiesphotos044.jpg[/IMG]
so so happy for both of us!!
cant wait till you guys get your :bfp: Yay


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> oh pickles. i haven't had one in so long. hehe!

It was one of those huge pickles.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

That's an awesome pic. :happydance:


----------



## Shey

mmmm now you got me wanting pickles Callie


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> mmmm now you got me wanting pickles Callie

:haha:

I was craving it all day (well after the nausea went away, anyways)


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shan!!! I think I may be heading that way soon too. I couldn't take a nap today and can't tomorrow either.


----------



## mommaof3

Kirstie if your still a little dehydrated that can cause the cramping but deff call for your scan 

Callie talking about your pickle craveing I had one for beer today and I dont even like it that much Yuck im glad it didnt last to long we drove by the liquor store and wham it hit me lol


----------



## Shey

woohoo I bugged the crap out of DF. hehe!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOW Kristie that is a Awesome BFP!!! Woohoooo :happydance:

Hey ladies, just jumpin on to say Hi and checking messages... heading off to bed..
getting thyroid checked Monday... weight issues LOL I dont' want no surprises....
I've got to lose this weight, its driving me bonkers GRRR

Nite Nite... Sleep tight...


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> loren that actually is hilarious!!! haha how did the dog get in there? xx

hahaha the basket was on the floor coz it was quite big!!!but the teddy was little lukd silly but the costume and acesories lukd boss haha. right girlies am off to bed got to BD and go asleep quick coz am up at 8!!! :( i want to cry now haha neva mind wen the alarm goes off!!!!xxxxxx ni nite girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

nite loren im heading that way to 

NIGHT ladies hope you all have a good one


----------



## Wantabean

gd night yall. xxx


----------



## Shey

Night ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

That took me sooooo long to catch up ladies, calm down with the chatting!!

So spoke to my doctors yest, he was worried bou ectopic so asked me to see him. Saw him late yest afternoon, gotta go foetal health unit this morning for a scan to check it's gone and not making home in my tubey. As I only have one ovary and tube, it's a huge concern so at the mo I'm thinking more about me xx

thanks for your support girls xx


----------



## Nessicle

good lord girls I haven't time to catch up on the all the pages but did I miss much last night? Managed a decent nights sleep last night but still feel a little tired, gums started bleeding when I brushed them last night so I reckon all the lovely symptoms are gonna start kicking in soon! 

Rachel honey yes you think about yourself now :hugs: and I have everything cross that the bean isn't in your fallopian tube - glad they are sending you to check on it xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness thank you I kind of knew it was gonna happen though cant get 2 BFN and AF late and funny was getting loads of cramps even tho she was late on and off so thought this was it. But obviously not meant to be so guess try again xxx

Thanks Shae thats ok, I guess I will catch it eventually. Keeping my FX for you!

Jelliebabie - I am never trusting my symptons anymore lol.... thank you. Cool I used to study in Glasgow, was born there but dont live there anymore. 

I never get on pc in evening grrr DH takes over. 

Molly yum yum!!!

haha loren you sound like me im poas addict and obsessive ss anything can be a sympton for me. Wow Im terrified for you haha... thats a couple of very weird dreams

Thanx Gem Gem xxx Wow the lakes that sounds lovely, FX crossed for you this month, thats so sweet OH really do care even though mine acts like its no big deal sometimes. I got ID for matches a couple of years ago and im 29!!!

lol jelliebabie that is so funny 'pops out your mouth' i think its what you do with it not size that matters! ah you are right it would hurt like hell

aww wantabean how cute is he!

Shae that is such a nice pic!!

oooh loren love the dresses

Love all the pics!

wow wantabean that looked like my bump when I was 5 months lol!!! I didnt start showing properly until about 7 months!

Good to hear from you Nixilix, I hope that everything goes as well as can be xxx

Had to write this all on one page to catch up!! :haha:


----------



## Wantabean

yeah rach thats good news that they are checking you out. hope its not in tube and fxd for next month (if you try straight away) that its extra super sticky. if you ever need to talk about it just pm me xxx

morning ness good to hear beanie is hitting you wi symptoms!!! xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks wantingagirl. sorry whats your name? i have a brain like a seive at the moment lol


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... kirstie pregnancy sympton! Im new to this thread so probably havent told you its Shona


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning Brandy, Shona, Kirstie! 

Yep Kirstie I'm already really forgetful and struggling to put proper sentences together I sound like a right div at work ha ha!! 

Shona I didnt trust any symptoms this month and realised that all the "symptoms" I've had every other month have all been AF symptoms i.e. dizzy spells etc metal mouth from folic acid and stuff! 

It's funny cos I haven't had metal mouth this month from the folic acid whereas every other month I have! Maybe cos bean is taking it now! 

Start my pregnacare today! Going to take it with my evening meal cos it says to take it on a full stomach 

Kirstie how is your bean treating you? and Brandy! yours is a fully fledged foetus now lady! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know :) Fetus sounds so weird lol.

Glad you're taking your vits and folic acid. I'm on all that too. It doesn't give me the weird taste, but I still feel nauseated after taking them, ugh. Today hasn't been bad..*knock on wood*


----------



## Nessicle

he he I'm referring to my bean as "baby" already! It is a baby to us though isnt it not just a bunch of cells or embryo or foetus :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I've always said baby too :D Ouch, stabbing pain in boobies.


----------



## wantingagirl

Morning everyone! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mornin Shona..how are you? :D


----------



## wantingagirl

ah Im good well apart from really sore tummy and legs hate AF! going out for the day to get painkillers and a couple of other things to do so prob catch up tomorrow. Can do with a day of trying not to think about ttc. lol as if. 

Speak soon xxx Good luck at docs Ness not that you will need it :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shona, hi brandy, hi ness!
Have a gud day shona and good luck at dr ness, but as shona said, you wont need it!
My temp didnt go up alot today! Damn temp maybe ive not ovd yet! Oh no! Dont tell me i need to :sex: again! Thought i Could put my feet up now!


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck kirstie too, hope u get a luvly scan of tattie n spud :happy: good luck rach too, hope everythings clear :thumbup: x


----------



## Wantabean

hey!! so they said no coz am booked in on tuesday. unless i bleed they said to wait it out. booooooooo lo hi shona i am kirstie.l had hardly any sleep so gona go back to bed. feel really sick and tablets arent really working. will be back soon. night ladies. love you all :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

god bless u kirstie! Get a good rest babe, and im praying for u and the wee totties. Has the pain gone babe? X


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo loren, u look so pretty dressed up as a lady :haha: x


----------



## Nessicle

OMG I've been so stressed out at work! 

My computer had a virus and we've been trying to fix it all day! Finishing work at 12.45 too so only half an hour of work to do! Good job we're not too busy!! :haha: 

Been a bit crampy today too so running to the toilet to check every time I felt something come out but thankfully just CM! I don't know why I'm getting myself so worried - I know it's perfectly normal to cramp on and off but it still freaks me out especially when I have so much watery CM, I start thinking the worse!

How is everyone? I miss owt?x


----------



## jelliebabie

not missed anything nessie! And u gotta chill woman! Stressings no gud for the :baby: so relax woman! Thats an order :haha: enjoy ur early weekend! X


----------



## shaerichelle

negative test. My temps arent going to high. Having doubts the pregnancy will stay.

oh and morning. no its not a good one. I didnt sleep again last night. was already tired when I went to bed.


----------



## Nixilix

Well they are seein me on Wednesday so Gotta jut sit it out til then xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach, :hi: :hugs: You still bleeding honey? Hope you are feeling okay.


----------



## Nixilix

hey babe, yeah it's lighter now. Got pain on my right side which is the side I have left so they just wana make sure it's not there. Sorry bout ur negative test babe :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Its okay Rach. I didnt get a positive and faint one at that til 16dpo last time.. and last month I was getting faints on these tests, so at least I know there is no more hcg from last pregnancy, but my hcg was under a 2 then. thought it would be near that now! But its not. So it makes me wonder.. thats all. Nervous cause my temps arent high either. I am using progesterone cream.

You should have your progesterone level checked today if you can. That is why I think I lost the baby last time.

I am sorry that you are having to go through all of this. My af was lighter than normal at that time as well. It was weird ended with mucus and af mixed and light bright flow.

:hugs:


bbiab gotta get saben to school


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry about the bfn, Shan :hugs: 

Rach, I really hope everything turns out ok at the docs :( I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Rach, when are you going?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Brandy!

I guess Ill make it back to bed.


----------



## mommaof3

Morning ladies hows everyone doing today


----------



## jelliebabie

morning nicole! Hi shan! Sorry for the bfn babe :hugs: im corncerned about u shan!you gotta start doing what i do and tell yourself your not pregnant! Regardless of the symptoms! I hate u getting dissapointed all the time! Honstly babe, convince yourself your not, so when that bfp comes up, it will be a huge bonus! You worry way too much. Dont worry about your pregnancy sweetheart untill its been confirmed! Dont want you stressing every day :hugs: hope this makes some sense? X


----------



## calliebaby

hi everyone. i am on my phone so i think i may be randomly thanking people by accident. lol. how are you all doing? i can't be on much today but i will be on later. have a nice day everyone!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie :wave:
Its quiet in here today x


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Diane you do any more WOOF WOOFIN it lol


----------



## Nessicle

hi my lovelies!! 

just got back from my docs appointment! He just listened to my heart to make sure of no irregularities took the date of my last period and that's it! Told me to book in with the midwife, which is booked for a week on Tuesday coming! 

Got back though and went to the toilet and i noticed two little specks of rusty coloured CM......I know it's quite common to have spotting etc and I haven't had any when I wipe or in toilet and it's still really watery CM....Callie, Brandy, Nicole any of you guys have this?

Rach I'm glad the bleeding is lighter honey :hugs: I really and crossing everything that beanie didnt get comfy in your FT xx


----------



## mommaof3

Ill bbiab gotta take the little one to see his daddy at work and to have lunch UGH hopefully none of those men have smelly food or dh might have his wife pukeing at his job site and give those men something to joke about for months lol


----------



## mommaof3

Ness brown blood is old blood so id say its from the baby implanting and just working its way out with the watery cm I had something like that with my last one my ob assured me nothing to worry about just if it got worse to call or go to the emergency room


----------



## mommaof3

Ness if it has you really scared or worried go to the emergency room not sure what you call it over there and get checked im sure its nothing but worrying and being scared over it isnt good either


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies bbiab 

Dont worry Ness im sure its fine and isnt unusual


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: took a nap.


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Ness brown blood is old blood so id say its from the baby implanting and just working its way out with the watery cm I had something like that with my last one my ob assured me nothing to worry about just if it got worse to call or go to the emergency room

would that be the case if baby implanted a week ago? seriously nothing else (yet) not when I wipe either and just tried to poop and sat on toilet for 5 and nothing - man this pregnancy lark is shitting me up lol my What to Expect book is saying that spotting is normal and 1 in 5 women spot throughout their pregnancy so that's reassuring....sorta lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I am starving today.

Diane babe I will try to convince myself. DH helped me to calm down some..:) Just nervous about the loss again thats all.

Ness darling, I think thats old blood and there is nothing to worry bout. I would go if it gets reddish:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Ness brown blood is old blood so id say its from the baby implanting and just working its way out with the watery cm I had something like that with my last one my ob assured me nothing to worry about just if it got worse to call or go to the emergency room
> 
> would that be the case if baby implanted a week ago? seriously nothing else (yet) not when I wipe either and just tried to poop and sat on toilet for 5 and nothing - man this pregnancy lark is shitting me up lol my What to Expect book is saying that spotting is normal and 1 in 5 women spot throughout their pregnancy so that's reassuring....sorta lolClick to expand...

I would say its not spotting .. think about it your technically 14dpo. So the baby could be settling in:)


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Callie


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole, seeing as ive not ovd yet am gonna get some more woofWOOF in half n hour, then thats it im done, fed up of trying to be the master seducter lol.
Shan, im glad senthil has calmed you babe. I just down want you stressing and getting hit with dissapointment unneccessarily! U gotta play it cool chick, adopt ur whatever attitude! Im gona borrow that this month! Haha
Ness, try not to worry babe, but i know u will. Dont worry unless theres proper blood, Not something a flea could leave, lol. Not that im saying it fleas! :haha: could it be? :shock: :rofl: kiddin of cOurse x


----------



## jelliebabie

and nicole, its called accident and emergency over here -a and e-


----------



## Nessicle

thank Nicole - if anything changes or it starts to come more frequently then I will go it's just freaking me out, my friend said not to worry and that she noticed all sorts when she had all 3 of her babies


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: a flea could leave that's about right he he!! 

Thanks girls - seriously Mark doensnt understand this so he's like oh it's nothing but I needed to get "professional" opinions! 

You're right Shan - I'm technically 14dpo so defo could be bubba settling in still :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi nicole, seeing as ive not ovd yet am gonna get some more woofWOOF in half n hour, then thats it im done, fed up of trying to be the master seducter lol.
> Shan, im glad senthil has calmed you babe. I just down want you stressing and getting hit with dissapointment unneccessarily! U gotta play it cool chick, adopt ur whatever attitude! Im gona borrow that this month! Haha
> Ness, try not to worry babe, but i know u will. Dont worry unless theres proper blood, Not something a flea could leave, lol. Not that im saying it fleas! :haha: could it be? :shock: :rofl: kiddin of cOurse x


Lmao fleas :haha:

Come on Double Dee Play the seducter roll. Sounds like a movie you might be in:haha:

I am gonna readopt the whatever attitude once I wake up:haha::sleep::coffee: He actually was great this am


----------



## shaerichelle

Ummm I am getting laughed at cause I am emotional. damn MEN :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Ness.. Only 14dpo:) :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shan, why are we woman such emotional creatures? We can laugh, cry, shout, smile and frown, all in the space of 5mins! Damn female hormones :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie :hugs: xxx don't know what I'd do without you girls! 

tell Senthil I'll kick his ass - don't mess with hormonal women hey?!


----------



## shaerichelle

I know he shouldnt damn it!

Yes Diane we do. I have been whiny lately and feel like I have been hit by a bus. I need another nap! lol

I took all my information out of ff ..cm, cp, etc and it gave my back 9dpo. even without positive opk:)


----------



## Nessicle

oooh very interesting Shan!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes this waiting game is tough. I am going to move now so I dont fall asleep! Yes I am that tired.. Waiting on my Indian food..what a craving to have!


----------



## shaerichelle

Just had some indian food. Yum. Time to clean.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, can senthil cook? You should make him be the naked chef for a day :haha: what u havin to eat? Bbiab gota go clean some shit x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Yes he can and wonderful. Oh thats a good idea for tonight! Naked Chef Senthil:)

I ate Chicken Kahari.. Now here goes some more gas. ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh enjoy the chit! lol


----------



## Nixilix

hey. going for scan on wed which would have made me 5+1. they just wana check its not in tube. i took test today and although a different brand its as negative as negative gets. i just hope that means its no where...


----------



## mommaof3

lo was in his ninth heaven on that job site he was in aww of all the big machinery I was sure hopeing his outing would wear him out cause momma needs a nap Dh has already informed me he needs a little fooling around sesson tonight poor baby is feeling neglected


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> hey. going for scan on wed which would have made me 5+1. they just wana check its not in tube. i took test today and although a different brand its as negative as negative gets. i just hope that means its no where...

Rach I was worried about a tubel since I have a lot of risk factors for one so when my ob was explaining to me about it he said usually with a tubel you get a faint positive but it fails to get darker because hcg levels stay low and that most often the case is there is no bleeding untill the tube actually burst and the pain is very intense and that most often it occurs between 6 or 8 weeks


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Rach :hugs: sweetheart I hope it's not too xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Ness it isnt unusual to spot at all dear so try and not worry to much maybe you could call AndE(thanks Diane) and ask somewhere there maybe just to ease your mind some


----------



## Nessicle

had absolutely nothing since Nicole just those two really small specks they were like 1mm long each so very tiny! Some ladies in first try said that it's really common around the time AF is due and one said she had some tiny flecks of red 2 days around when her AF was due so I'm not too worried now, I'd be more worried if I was getting it when I went to the toilet and wiped - if anything like that happened i would defo phone them and get some advice


----------



## mommaof3

Ness glad you feel better im sure its really nothing to worry over more then likely its just that little bean burrowing in for a nice long stay


----------



## Nixilix

thanks nicole, xx just want it done with so i can get busy bedding girls!!!!....xxxx 

im ok about it tbh, im gonna keep trying, as bad as this may sound if it was going to happen i'd rather it be now than in 4,5,6 wks time if that makes sense. 

sorry i haven't really been keeping up with everyone else, ive been reading all just not really had the time to post. but im back and im good! xx


----------



## mommaof3

Rach that makes perfect sence its never easy to have a loss but im sure the farther along you are that does make it worse glad your back and doing better


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab were late on our daily Toy Story watching lol


----------



## Nixilix

enjoy :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> hey. going for scan on wed which would have made me 5+1. they just wana check its not in tube. i took test today and although a different brand its as negative as negative gets. i just hope that means its no where...

Sorry Rach darling. :hugs:

Wow I was still getting faints last month.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach I understand what you mean.. I am glad I wasnt that far along either. :hugs:

Always here if you need to talk..


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole, I would sleep during toy story Nap time lol


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Nicole yeah I'm sure you're right! Nothing since anyway so sure it's nothing at all to worry about! Only cramping I have is actually in my belly cos I'm constipated lol it's all gripey and achey! 

Rachel yeah I know what you mean about it not being further along it would be even more devastating! I'm so glad you're holding up ok though you're a really strong girl xxx


----------



## Nixilix

my mum got me a two pack of tests so ive got the other one and wil NOT, repeat will NOT test until late for af!!! just wish i knew if and when i was next going to ov!!! also i dont really want to temp for this month, might use opk though. gonna try and be more busy in the bedroom department so always have spermies ready if i do ov xx


----------



## Nixilix

thanks girls, youve been a great help to me xx more than you and I probably all know.


----------



## Nessicle

i must admit Rach this week waiting for AF to be late has been the longest week of my life, there is such a thing as knowing too early - I'm glad I knew as early as I did but in a way cos of all the worrying it would've been slightly easier if I'd only found out yesterday or today if that makes sense?xx


----------



## Nixilix

hell yeah, that makes sense. im not going to wait for wks to test after af being late because if im late cause if im preg, whether a successful one or not, least i will know im having recurring mc... 

so glad i know that I mc not just brushing it off as af. so will probably wait til at least 2 days late


----------



## Nixilix

this site is being crap again tonight :(


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it's being a bit slow Rach! 

I know what you mean in a way it's nice to know you have an angel instead of not knowing and just thinking it's AF at least you can mourn your angel by knowing early :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

My son is reading everything I type. So I will bbl lol

:hugs: Rach. I'd rather know than not know.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls...

awww rachel u r so brave.....theres nothing anyone can say honey....but wer here 4u xxx
im glad u have a good PMA and are looking to try again!! hopefully if ur cycles were pretty regular u should be similar to before wen ov'ing, wereas mine r way out. 

hopefully i will ov in the next few days had another 2 darker lines on the opk's but not sure what to think tbh. no real pains or cramps so we will see...... will keep bd'ing!!! 

how is everyone?? so many posts ....u ladies cant half talk lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls, wait till i tell u this! want a laugh?? Well, as ive not ovd yet we decided to have another woof woof session, -which im not repeating as its so painful- anyway, thats another story, ok,
Well im on the edge of the bed and dhs doing his thing and my dog comes into the room with her huge teddy thats almost as big as her in her mouth and jumps on the bed, we look at her then continue what where doing untill she stands up and starts humping her teddy! :shock: i kid you not! She was really giving it bad style! :shock: i cudnt believe it! Shes a girl for godsakes! Talk about a passionkiller! Dh was pissing himself laughing which was delaying my hopes of getting it over and done with! Honestly so painful! And thats with an average sized wonka!! :haha: hubby said 'look, honey is trying to show us how to do it!' gives 'doggy style' a whole new concept to me! Dammm x


----------



## xGemxGemx

shan? u okay?? have you not just tested too early??

hya diane...have you ov'd yet?? im confused were your upto xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma!
Thought i ovd yesterday but temp never went up this morning so it must be happening today then! At least i hope so, ive had enough :sex: now lol. At least that still means my due date would be hogmanay! Lol. Hopefully ur eggies getting ready to pop now too! I saw girls on the news today at ladies day! Looks like fun!
Rachel, im so glad ur feeling positive again babe! You will get your sticky :bfp: in no time,im sure of it! X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey girls, wait till i tell u this! want a laugh?? Well, as ive not ovd yet we decided to have another woof woof session, -which im not repeating as its so painful- anyway, thats another story, ok,
> Well im on the edge of the bed and dhs doing his thing and my dog comes into the room with her huge teddy thats almost as big as her in her mouth and jumps on the bed, we look at her then continue what where doing untill she stands up and starts humping her teddy! :shock: i kid you not! She was really giving it bad style! :shock: i cudnt believe it! Shes a girl for godsakes! Talk about a passionkiller! Dh was pissing himself laughing which was delaying my hopes of getting it over and done with! Honestly so painful! And thats with an average sized wonka!! :haha: hubby said 'look, honey is trying to show us how to do it!' gives 'doggy style' a whole new concept to me! Dammm x

OMFG I am peeing myself laughing holy shit that is funny. Just do it normal style I think the dog has killed the woof woof.


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem darling I am doing okay I am 9 dpo so I am sure its to early.

How are you

Gotta take ds to his dads bbl


----------



## xGemxGemx

LOL diane u r funny..... ye im the same.... want to ov cos bd'ing every night or other night is tiring . hopefully you have today....im so hopin i do tomoro....altho i dont trust the opks completely yet as ive not had a dark line....lol i get so excited seeing 2 lines!!! even tho its an opk!!!! im an addict!!! 
ha ha
ness im sure thats just ur beanie.... gettin safely tuckked in!
has callie been on in a while, hope ur okay babe xxx 

my friend at work is 8 weeks and she went 4 a private scan in liverpool today for about £60 and she saw the heart beat. when i get my bfp i am defintely having one of those. i guess just to put my mind at rest xxxxxxx 
i


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww shan, yer u need to wait a while xxx my fingers r x'd 4 you hun xxxx mine would never show up that early...well it didnt last time. oooooooo i bet ur gona get ur BFP!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Hellllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Night shift so baring any incidents you have me alll night.
Diet ok weight seems to have gone up but 1 kg but i don't seemto begoing to the loo. I wll be getting somemedication for thissunday ormonday ifit doesn't rectify it self.
HOw is everyone?
Could I please have an update?


----------



## Nessicle

OMG diane I just pmsl laughing!!! that is too funny!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Jo yeah you need a good clearout hun! Get some senokot!


----------



## jelliebabie

your right shan, its totally killed the woofwoof! :haha: that image will be with me for a long time, from now on the bedroom door stays locked! So have u convinced senthil to do his naked chef yet'? Gemma, tried to look at your chart but its just the wheel thats there. Are u temping? On a law of averages there has to be at least another 2bfps in the next couple of weeks. Its so exciting! Whos is gonna be? Lol. Anyways, i kicked my pinkie toe into the living room door today
And im in agony! Walking like a pirate! Dont think its broken just bruised but wondering how i will cope with labour pain when i feel like i cant cope with a stubbed toe? Lol. God help anyone who is brave enough to be my birthing partner! Getting slightly ahead of myself now aint i? :haha:


----------



## molly85

I will do i think i need a day off for that though it seems to work VERY well


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo! Not an ideal way to spend a day off work! Hopefully it doesnt come to that tho and it sorts itself out!


----------



## molly85

just means i get to laise around the house Dianeafter the last week it would be a welcome break. I have 2 interviews this week. I would like to fit into a size16 suit if possible and not be all bloat. I amalsohoping i have grown some muscles lol Hows you?


----------



## jelliebabie

im fine jo, should be fxd 1dpo tomorrow! Hope u get a permanent jo babe. Your doing well on ur diet, i cave after a day or so lol x


----------



## molly85

lol.I tell you guys my bum is misbehaving and suddenly it starts working. Every time this works. lol


----------



## calliebaby

hey everyone! just checking in real quick. i have to get going but wanted to say :hi:
i will be back on in a few hours. i hope you are all doing great.


----------



## molly85

hey Callie hope your ok.


----------



## jelliebabie

its eerily quiet in here tonight!


----------



## molly85

i know i miss every1


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi:


----------



## jelliebabie

heya callie! :wave: babys heart starts beating this week eh? Awwww sweet! X


----------



## molly85

Hey Shan I'm back


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shanny babe :wave: hows things? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Jo.

Diane he laughed at me. Im moody tonight. I need more attention all I want to do is cry

So I think I am the next bfp. My body is giving me signs and I am not ss.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I have missed you :hugs:

Diane I am being the chef not naked.


----------



## molly85

lucky moo shan. I couldn't temp when i got up asi had16 hours sleep but got woken up every hour or so by dog or matt. but it was back down yesterday to36.30 degrees. soreally don't think i have ov'd


----------



## molly85

Dang i usually do breakfast in the nude. my towel falls down otherwise


----------



## shaerichelle

Last Night I woke up alot as well I hope my temp is higher.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo you didnt ov yet.


----------



## shaerichelle

You can look at my chart and see the temp shift although its small


----------



## molly85

Nope.in some ways it's good shan because then i can discuss the whole situation with the doctor. I am expecting :witch on thursday though kep feeling she has arrived. I want to see if this medication for PMS is working


----------



## molly85

yep shan i see it more ofagradual but progressive climb this time


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan! Your temps are definately more stable and not as erratic as before. Even though they are not that high theyre not as up and down, so u can see a change in the pattern anyway! Remember not to look into the individual temps too much, they dont always tell a story! Hoping mines goes up tomorrow! either way bding is off the cards, im raw down there lol! dont take any notice of senthil laughing at you! Its better than him being mad eh? Just laugh with him, haha. So what u up to the now anyway babe?


----------



## molly85

oh howwere the bloods Diane and why are you raw? get some preseed


----------



## mommaof3

evening ladies 

Diane I truly peed myself laughing when you told about your dog im just so glad she didnt bark WOOF WOOF oh my that was just toooo funnny she was just trying to be like mommy and daddy 


Jo I missed you seems like I havent seen you on in days lol 

Shan Hi how was your day


----------



## molly85

You haven't properly i have been working like a horse


----------



## mommaof3

Grr i see a fight comeing on dh is eating my chocolate syrup swirled icecream cups I know he bought them and all but he said they were for me know im wondering lol 
he gains as much weight as I do I swear he even had some sympathy ms last time lasted for about 6 weeks he had it and I didnt


----------



## mommaof3

Jo do you have any vacation time comeing sounds like you could use a vacation to rest up some


----------



## mommaof3

Ill bbiab now dh wants the laptop GRRRRR


----------



## molly85

I finish sunday morning the not offically back in until wednesday just 2 long days next week but i have 2 interviews 1 here so busy girl


----------



## xGemxGemx

tryin to temp, finding it hard cos im up at different times so not sure how reliable charts gona be!

im gettin excited .....i had slight twinges in my left ....hope im oving soon!!! tests were wuite strong today but not quite there yet!!! not lots of cwcm yet but fingers xd 4 lots more xxxxxxxxx

shann im so excited hope its your month!!! 
haha im goin 2 try sort out my chart 2mro diane.....im off 2 bed - yawn xxxxxxx


wat am i gona do without this 4 4days wen im away!!!!?!!!?!

night night everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gudnite gemma! Yay for the twinges!
Jo, im raw cos the woofwoof style is painful! Either that or lack of :sex: causes that area to shrink and fossilise! :haha: if no :bfp: this time, gonna get preseed Next month and religiously do the smep plan. I have no bd all month then 4 or 5 days in a row at ov time. Will need to change that! Could be where im going wrong? Nicole, can dh not take the ms for u this time round? And u can stick to all the eating? How is the ms just nw? Why does he need the laptop? I thought he was trying to not piss u off? Haha x


----------



## inkdchick

girls just a short note to say period came full flow this morning, so i now have irregular periods by the looks of it and know its not the age thing yet as docs say its regular dont see how that works if i was 25 dy cycles but am now 31 then 27 god knows but wo t be back for a while.
Good luck girls xx


----------



## molly85

How were the bloods? ohhh how can doggy make you sore it only lasts 5 minutes in our house if that. Mmmmm stew and mashed squash finally something filling to eat


----------



## jelliebabie

so sorry tina! :hugs: just goes to show that we can have every symptom under the sun and that damn :witch: can still get you! Symptoms can only really be symptons once we get a :bfp:
Im so sorry tina! Dont give up hope! Even though your cycles can range in lenght, they are still regular babe, some ladies only have one cycle every 3 or 6 months!
That must be a nightmare! 
And jo, doggy only lasts 5mins over here too, but maybe its sore cos the cervix is low for ovulation?? Im not sure but it hurts like hell! Maybe too dry? Missionary isnt painful tho. But im hoping its just painful cos its deep entry, and that means the swimmers are getting an extra projection to where they need to be! Theres definately less comes out anyway! X


----------



## Shey

I don't like doggy it hurts too much so DF isn't gonna do it that way with me.


----------



## molly85

ohhh bonus will have to tell matt then we plan to do SMEP next cycle unless something intresting pops up. So short and to the point will be essential.
Oh maybe its that prolapse thats causing pain


----------



## jelliebabie

it doesnt cause me pain jo, its just at the entrance and only that position painful. Apparently its quite common for it to be uncomfortable because of how deep it goes doggy stylie. Nicoles ob recommended it for ttc! Anythings worth a shot eh? Oh bloods came back normal too. Hi shey! X


----------



## jelliebabie

the pain is like ow, when its thrust in, ok till it gets to the end! Ok, tmi lol. Change the subject haha


----------



## molly85

Excellant could just be off timing in the past then. I cannot believe how full i get so easy now. It doesn't last for hours but atleast it means I am eatting less because i actually feel full. Ijust looked t the April testing thread and whoops I am meant to test next week or get AF should i go test shopping on monday????


----------



## molly85

platinum award


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey.
Soz Diane got megoing there on Doggy style and work is busy for here at night


----------



## molly85

hows the diet SHey? shed pounds yet?


----------



## Shey

nope not yet. it's really not a diet it's a lifestyle it's basically cutting down on carbs is all it is.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey! Df made arrangement to get his ass close enough to urs to make babies yet? Jo, hell why not test? I love it its fun :haha: so are u starting to see a regularity in your cycles? Where u ttc before ur Diagnosis? X


----------



## molly85

Oh ok.


----------



## mommaof3

Yes Jo go test shopping lol did you really think we would tell you not to 

Diane do it missonary style till dh is ready to let the spermies fly then do the WOOF WOOF spermies get a jump start and maybe not as ruff for you 

I truly can not understand how I can be so sick at my stomach and hungry at the same time Oh and my pregnancy mask has made its appearance Im currently rocking a charlie chaplin uppper lip it gives my dh loads to tease me about


----------



## molly85

We started just after christmas, our :sex: life is maginaly more active than yours Diane so trying is a bit of a dubious word when you don't get positive OPK's. I have to have my PMS meds reviewed in 3 weeks so will also thenlook further into my lack of eggs. The doc I saw about PMS was very good slightly more helpful than my actual GP.


----------



## molly85

Lol Nicole


----------



## Shey

No Diane he hasn't come yet he is gonna surprise me. he won't say when he will be here and im getting really frustrated.


----------



## mommaof3

Shey that man has gave you the run around long enough crack the whip woman you need his seed lol


----------



## molly85

he's not being very fair on you shey


----------



## shaerichelle

Men!

I am doing okay Nicole, just tired.

Diane.. still cant stop laughing about woof woof just lay on your stomach on the bed and do it from behind that way. Sometimes doggy is to much lol. Dh and I were having alone time no kiddos:) You better get your bfp right after me! I agree about my temps much more stable. Apparently thats the way they are supposed to be:)

Jo I think its good to see where your body is with the meds for the next few weeks

Hi Shey

Nicole I feel for you.. I had PUPP with saben .. I swear I better not get that rash again!

Less symptoms today but the exhaustion is there...


----------



## mommaof3

well its deffiently dishearting to look in the mirror and have a brown skintash as I call it but nothing I can do about it so might as well get a couple of laughs and hope it goes away asap it hung around for about 8 months after I had Jesse and I have read it can get worse with the next Ive never had it till I got pregnant with him but the bc pills I was on had given me a very faint one and it just got darker with him


----------



## shaerichelle

well it sounds hormone related. I have dark hair on my chin from Saben:( So i know how it feels. I hate what pregnancy can do


----------



## molly85

oh did you2 get your thyroids cecked when Pregnant it can cause delightful hair growth and is quite common in pregnant woman then goes away again when you stop breast feeding


----------



## mommaof3

Yes it can sure cause your body to do crazy things I guess thats why babies are so darn CUTE so you dont care as much lol


----------



## molly85

lol I'm still not sure babies are cuteunless their your own. Todlers are cute they have real personality


----------



## Shey

hey Shan and Nicole


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I know my Ob took about 20 pints of blood lol but I honestly have no idea what all he was testing for I just know they came back ok I know my hair grows super fast but it has something to do with the vitamins and some hormone booster thing cant remember exactly what the dr told me but my hair was falling out soemthing awful after I had Jesse and he said it was normal becasue you lose less hair when pregnant and it has something to do with a hormone i do remember that lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh Jo you would love my 2 year old he has personality comeing our his ears he is a real charmer he loves to flirt and show off


----------



## mommaof3

ok well ladies im off to bed hopefully my stomach will coroperate ugh 

Hi shey 

Nite my 4c ladies baby dust and extra sticky beanies to you all


----------



## molly85

gah why are none of my friends with 2 year olds in this country. I have a friend in minasota with a massivly cute 2 year old that has this weird hormone thing that means he has already hit puberty. LOads of energy and i so want to helpher out with him


----------



## molly85

night nicole


----------



## jelliebabie

what? :shock: are u kidding me? I have enough facial hair! Pregnancy can give u a tash?? Geeze, im having 2nd thoughts! Then again, theres always waxing?? Lol at the charlie chaplin comment tho nicole!
shey, tell him if he takes too long surprising u, it may be him who ends up surprised when he gets there and finds u in bed with some stud :haha: thaT should get his ass there pronto! Well next cycle i vow to make sure my :sex: life isnt one step up from a nun! And i wondered why i havent got pregnant is all these years? :rofl: glad the symptoms are subsiding shan! Glad u and senthil have spent some nice time together. X


----------



## shaerichelle

Its been checked 5 times since Saben was born last time was Jan.


----------



## Shey

Night Nicole sweet dreams


----------



## molly85

ohh it could beyou 2 are just hairy lol. wax or bleach this time round or get electrolosis permemently kill those hair follicals that have no place on your face


----------



## calliebaby

Hey ya'll!!! I can finally talk!!!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Yay where have you been?


----------



## molly85

your bean looks like an ear on the side of her stomach now


----------



## calliebaby

Working. I had a ten hour shift today.


----------



## calliebaby

It's an embryo and gets it heart beat this week!!!:happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie! Hows bubba treating u? Do u have a photo callie? I wanna see if i can guess what sex ur baby is lol x


----------



## calliebaby

Nausea was less today, so that is good. Boobs feel so incredibly bruised and I have had to pee about every half hour. Oh, and apparently baby likes pickles lol :haha:


----------



## Shey

hey callie :wave:


----------



## Shey

Diane DF says that i better not be in bed with a stud haha


----------



## molly85

lol. i think those pictures are so funny. Callie i forget apart from acupunture what you do? or was it tha all day?


----------



## shaerichelle

mmm pickles


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shey!!!
Jo- That is all. It's enough.


----------



## shaerichelle

DH just conked out on me at 10 40 and we were working on something for his project and he expects me to finish it :growlmad:


----------



## calliebaby

Pickle just threw me over the edge :sick:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> DH just conked out on me at 10 40 and we were working on something for his project and he expects me to finish it :growlmad:

Stupid men.:growlmad:


----------



## Shey

Shan I just had a pickle


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha shey, did u say that to him? Tell him he had better be there in time for your next ovulation otherwise u will be recruiting a new donor!! That wud do my head in! At least i get to try each month! 
To badly want a baby but not get the chance to try must do ur head in babe! Wheres shan gone? She keeps dissapearing tonite! X

And callie, how exciting! Heart starts beating :yipee: awww so sweet! Well done again babe :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Im here. Dh wanted my help and attention and he conked out on me

Callie you are right stupid men!


So my teeth hurt badly :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey dont rub it in! I am in bed and I am not moving

Callie you feeling better?


----------



## calliebaby

It passed and I am back to finishing my pickle:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Callie..


----------



## molly85

Callie you'l see it again. 
Wow that is a long day poking people withpins. lol. this si a busy night for us we have to get up and see people every 20 minutes up and down stairs i am sure i am working something out


----------



## shaerichelle

exercise Jo!


----------



## Shey

Sorry Shan

Diane he wont tell me when he's coming and it's pissing me off! :growlmad:
I really wanted to :sex: and make a :baby: :cry:


----------



## molly85

Shan is it better to eat now even though i am not hungry as i will be in bed in about 5 hours and will behungry then?


----------



## calliebaby

He does realize how the whole baby making process works, right? He knows that you only have a couple days a month that it is even possible:haha:
I think sometimes men actually think that they are so potent that they could knock you up whenever they thought it was time.:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes a rule of thumb is dont eat at 2-3 hrs before going to bed.


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie that is true.. like they are macho.. lol


----------



## molly85

Matt keeps suggesting practising would help the process. lol


----------



## molly85

I'm downing my snack box now. healthy cheese is gross. i think i need soft stuff 2 dunk in


----------



## Shey

I texted him and told him to hurry down here and he goes "Im gonna go shower" ugh!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Men just dont get it shey
Jo he is right practice, lol.


----------



## molly85

dnt agree with him shan. more than twice a week he starts getting grumpy coz i keepsending the smelly beast to shower. lol


----------



## calliebaby

Practice is good. It makes me want it more often.


----------



## molly85

hmm i tried this he knows that i am partial to a bit of cleanliness and i.e. straight outthe bath or shower so he comes to bed after work having doneneither then trys it on and it just grosses me out.


----------



## calliebaby

I guess I figure that the whole act itself is not that clean, so it really doesn't bother me either way as long as his breath smells good. :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo..I prefer to have it whenever bedtime is the past.. I havent had it since weds and DH fell asleep. Been trying all day to attack him :cry:

Well im not feeling well. Good Night ladies.


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree with callie shey, hes not being fair on you. I would ignore him for a few dsys and when he goes crazy wondering whats happening, say to him, if u wanna talk or see me, well u know where i am and leave him To turn up on ur doorstep with a big bunch of :flower: and if he doesnt, i would get rid! But then, im kinda mean like that :haha:
When u guys say pickles, do u mean pickled onions? Well girls am tired, my temp better go up in the morning! Its still low just now. I just wana move into the 2ww lol.
Night ladies, luv ya xxx


----------



## molly85

Night Diane and Shan. 
Shan hope you feel better
Diane hope your temp goes up


----------



## calliebaby

Diane: 
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...mage_result&resnum=1&ct=image&ved=0CAkQ9QEwAA


----------



## calliebaby

I am off to take a shower. If I am not back on tonight, I will be tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Bye callie


----------



## Shey

Night ladies
I'll let ya'll know what happens


----------



## molly85

Night shey I'm all lone now.

Callie that is a gerkin yuck


----------



## Nessicle

good morning all! well woke up at 6am grr!! just feel restless but will be able to have a nap this afternoon! Did my digi - 2-3 weeks yay!!! Seems like bean is progressing nicely!! 

Did I miss much last night? My boobs have started hurting today! Only a little not hugely so and managed to poop but it's like little rabbit pellets rofl: what comes after Platinum?!)


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on the 2-3 ness! Love it!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie!! 

How you feeling? xx


----------



## molly85

hey you 2i'm off to bed in a bit but just relaxing with hot milk and a shower after a dog walk. excellent news Ness and no sign of :witch: ? 
Rach how are you Diane forwarded the news big hugs


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful test, Nessie!

We are getting our new car today. Thank goodness. It's been such a pain to get. I'm feeling super moody today. But it makes feel a lil better seeing that 11 wks on my ticker!

Brr its cold.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Goodnight Jo :hugs: Sucks I never get to catch up with you all!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls, 

Just a quick message. Im going out for most of the day and DH will be on pc later. Im going to get a laptop soon as never get on this, he is obsessed with online games lol..... hope everyone is good. 

My DH went for a job and got it so we will be moving in August yay bout time too been trying to get away for years lol.....

Prob be on tomorrow take care! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Yes callie thats a pickled gherkin, when people say pickles over here, they are generally talking of pickled onions!
Ooh ness, thats another fab test darling :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:
As for me, temp still not gone up :cry: damn it! How can i get a smilie opk 3days ago and still not ov? My longest ever cycle was 32 days, so that would mean i have to Ovulate today! I really cant be bothered with more bding! I thought id done well! Will it matter if i miss today and i do ov today? Do u think ive done enuf yet?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe good morning.. I think you ovd cd 17 just keep an I on the temps. Bd tomorrow if temp is still low. :hugs:

bfn for me today


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/308618-bye-good-luck-all.html

Tina is leaving :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

bbl fibro is kicking in and I need to sleep more.


----------



## mommaof3

WoooHoo Ness look at that test your little bean is cooking away and makeing that hcg 

Jo practice practice practice has always been my motto usually for poas but im sure it applies to dtd also lol

Diane I think Shan is right skip today and get a littl WOOF WOOOF tomorrow just to make sure you have yourself covered if the eggie is a little slow the sperm will be there waiting 

Shan sorry you got a bfn :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks girlies! I know bean is strong hey?! No jo I'm 3 days late officially now :happydance: I'd love to know what my hcg is it's a shame our docs don't do blood tests on the first visit over here!!

so relieved and so happy!! we've told a few very close friends and relatives but that's all, will tell everyone else at 12 weeks when we're sure all is well! By little bean is getting buds where his arms and legs will be :cloud9: Boobs starting to ache a bit today can't get my bras on so got a sports bra on lol! 

Anyone put a bet on the Grand National?? I put one on for Tricky Trickster :haha: just liked the name but the odds are good!! What a lush day over here for it! Sat in the garden on my laptop with a nice glass of cold juice! 

Shan baby sorry your fibro is giving you shit today! 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## mommaof3

I was just sitting here thinking Im gonna have to get you ladies a warm outfit for those beanies and maybe a spring one for Brandy hmm wonder if I can order from a store in your ladies local area yes gonna have to look into this


----------



## Nessicle

awww Nicole he he I thought you meant for me and Brandy as grown ups like those giant babygrow's ha ha ha :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Im feeling better sitting in my massage chair. Its chilly here but sun is coming out!


----------



## mommaof3

lol Ness your such a tiny thing you will have an adorable baby bump just like Brandy is starting to get but I ment a cute warm fuzzy outfits for when your little one gets here you crazy girl


----------



## mommaof3

Shan its chilly here today also had to turn the heat on dh thinks im mad ac one day heat the next lol looke like its gonna be a pretty day sun is shineing and the birds are chirping


----------



## shaerichelle

Call me a bitch but I am writing DH and his ex wife an email. Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Birds are chirping here too. I was gonna garden but I will need 8 layers. lol


----------



## mommaof3

that doesnt sound good


----------



## mommaof3

Im hopeing it warms up here today dh got the rest of my mulch so I was gonna try and finish that up them add some more flowers in another couple of weeks we still have frost sometimes in may so I like to wait till im sure that danger has past less for me to have to cover up if we do get a warning


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> lol Ness your such a tiny thing you will have an adorable baby bump just like Brandy is starting to get but I ment a cute warm fuzzy outfits for when your little one gets here you crazy girl

:rofl: lol I feel mammoth with bloat at the moment! 

I'm gonna start a preg journal next week as will be 5 weeks then think a bump will rise quite quick on me - I can already feel my hardened uterus just above my pubic bone! :baby:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Call me a bitch but I am writing DH and his ex wife an email. Ugh

whatcha mean honey?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well dsd wears her pants low, padded bras as well she is 12 shes already and 34 b. She spoke to her dad and started crying (this is the first time) it was about peer pressure and those things wont help her getting picked on. Neither of her parents grew up here.

Plus they dont talk at all. They are stll having the older one do all the communicating and the girls tell there dad when they have dance or whatever...he doesnt even get a schedule and the tell him the week before. They are to young to deal with it and remember. She also has the girls ask for our address we were here 3 days and he called to talk to the youngest one he could hear her in the background saying get the address for your school. lol he uses the PO BOx for the school and already has it set up. When we were looking at houses the girls kept saying what city is this... and the last place they kept asking the address. She keeps saying she is going to take him to court.. its just shitty. Sabens dad and I get along great he even comes in and chats that will never happen with the girls, but they shouldnt be afraid when their parents are at their doc appts together. I am tired of it. They told me themselves they were scared.


----------



## shaerichelle

I pretty much have no symptoms anymore. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## mommaof3

Shan I understand where your comeing from my dsd has been out of control and im usually the one the mom talks to since her and dh speak but dont get along all that well but from my experience dont get your hopes up that you can help change things I have tried and tried mom sees things one way dh sees them another mom thinks she is just being a kid (haveing sex at 14 with a 22 year old ) and well im sure you can imagine what my dh thinks of that try and do what you can but dont get discouraged if you dont really get anywhere


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah Dh agrees with me I showed him the bra he was :shock: I said this looks like my bra! I umm hid it and sent her home with one from here :rofl: So when her mom washes it she could see the real bras a 12 yr old should wear!

I know I dont think it will change anything but I cant just sit back and watch anymore..


----------



## Nixilix

Hey. Just Was in town walking and had this weird sharp shooting pain up wee hole, through stomach. Then come home to check, and what was light bleeding this morning, is now quite heavy?? Bit worried now. Hope all you girls are good
x


----------



## mommaof3

I know hun try and do what you can hopefully it will change some things if not then you have tried thats the way we look at things around here its hard to set a list of rules when she is here then she just does what she wants when she is with her mom after dh found out she had sex with the 22 year old he put his foot down and she hasnt come for a weekend since then its a hard place your in


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach if you get into pain I would you to the A&E.


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> Hey. Just Was in town walking and had this weird sharp shooting pain up wee hole, through stomach. Then come home to check, and what was light bleeding this morning, is now quite heavy?? Bit worried now. Hope all you girls are good
> x

Rach if it gets any worse maybe you should go to a and e and tell them that your dr was worried about a tubel just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> I know hun try and do what you can hopefully it will change some things if not then you have tried thats the way we look at things around here its hard to set a list of rules when she is here then she just does what she wants when she is with her mom after dh found out she had sex with the 22 year old he put his foot down and she hasnt come for a weekend since then its a hard place your in

the girls are leaning on their dad so much more than ever. The younger one is attached to my hip. lol I dont mind it at all. Like I told DH its like they are my own kids.

The sex thing I wont tolerate. My dad locked me in the house for days and my family members each came over and took turns and stood by the doors and windows.. I was 13 having sex with a 17 yr old and that put a stop to that. I cant believe her mom is okay with that. She doesnt seem like she will wake up anytime soon. Is she on BCP at least? Ugh


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies here is what my water looks like over a week after the water line broke NASTY looks like milk doesnt it ok so for some reason I cant upload it ill try to put it in my avatar


----------



## mommaof3

nope wont let me do that either ugh oh well lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan :hugs:
The problem with being a step mum and trying to sort things out is you end up coming across as the nosy interfereing bitch who should mind her own business! Even when u have the childrens best interests at heart, parents dont like you dictating! Its a tough one shanny babe! Just be supportive of your dsds and be someone they can confide in and turn to. Sorry bout the bfn! Make me a promise, no more testing till tuesday! Deal? X


----------



## jelliebabie

ur water is till looking like milk nicole? Urrggh yuk. I dont like tap water, always drink bottled. When is it gonna be fixed? rachel, i would go to a and e and voice your concerns. Better safe than sorry babe x


----------



## mommaof3

Nope Shan she isnt mom even so much as told me she thinks she is trying to get pregnant so wouldnt take the pill and she refused to go to the obgyn I was honest with mom and told her id drag her kicking and screaming and have them give her the shot and your right if she was my daughter she wouldnt go to school and that would be it she wouldnt even so much as go out in the yard without me being there


----------



## mommaof3

yes its really nasty they told me it could be that way for another week or two wish I could post the pic but for some reason it wont let me ill try with my cell phone maybe it just doesnt like my new camera


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I hope I dont have a daughter :wacko: I am going to be hard.. 

Your water Nicole.. yuck I wouldnt drink it. I have a well! I am excited about that. Best damn water out there!

Diane. I will always be there for them. I told DH I was sending the email. He didnt care. lol

Okay no more testing until Tuesday. Shall I use my lucky FRER then?


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> yes its really nasty they told me it could be that way for another week or two wish I could post the pic but for some reason it wont let me ill try with my cell phone maybe it just doesnt like my new camera

send it to me.. on your cell and I will upload it..


----------



## mommaof3

ok let me try again lol


----------



## mommaof3

ok lets see if it works ugh lol
 



Attached Files:







water.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaerichelle

I save it to my email and then upload it from pc. Cell phones dont work with this site.


----------



## shaerichelle

eww Nicole.. OMG I wouldnt drink that.


----------



## mommaof3

sorry Shan just seen your post wish I would have thought of that would have been easier lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Poland spring water all the way.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol... okay since I am home alone I am gonna shower and rest for a bit then clean away and maybe garden.


----------



## mommaof3

I know nasty isnt it it clears up really fast once it sits its caused from air in the lines im gonna call again tuesday and at least make them come out and look at it its been a week thursday that it has been like this you would at least think it would be starting to clear up some but it hasnt got any better at all


----------



## mommaof3

have fun Shan enjoy your time alone


----------



## Nixilix

Hey it's got better so just gonna go sleep. If it worsens I'll go a&e. When it happen it hurt if pressure on my tummy now ok. Thanks girls!! Nap time :)


----------



## shaerichelle

enjoy your nap Rach :hugs:

I will bbl gals.


----------



## mommaof3

Shan and Rach enjoy your rest


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, did u send the email? Maybe you shud have signed it from senthil? Urrggh nicole, u cud make a fortune bottling that and sselling it as milk! Is it poss to ov without temps showing it? My nipples are tender now and the only time ive ever had that before is the 1st cycle ttc, that cycle ff picked up ov 3days after +opk too! Thats the cycle i had 2 false positive hpts. Starting to wonder if they Where false or if i had a chemical? Would be good if it was a chemical and i know that sounds bad, but it would mean i could get pregnant. Thats the only cycle since starting ttc that ive had sensitive raspberry ripples! No harm in putting 2+2 together and getting 5 eh? I think ff got my ov date wrong that time too. My lp is 13 days but that time 11? But i think it was 13 then too. God knows, sorry for going on there, Just look too deeply into things sometimes, especially when my ss is being delayed! So my first symptom is sore nips 1 day pre dpo :haha:


----------



## Loren

hey girls!!!!the weather is fab in liverpool today!!!!went out last nyt....felt rather drunk off 4 drinks then stopd after my 7th because i kept borking :| and was veryyyyy tired!!!!!also had quite annying pains by my left hip!!!that stopd me dancing and made me hold it for about 2 mins thenit went and came bk :S but no hangover so :D its the national today!!! :D :D just put 2 bets on horse for it "King Johns Castle" and "character building" because the jockeys have my surname hahaha ah wel ive put it on each way so the both of them can cum 1st-4th and i'll still get munys!!!ther interviewing them now :D so excited!!!!o and done a test just to see with me feeling the way i did lastnyt and it was BFN so just after wait till 28th now and see what happens!!!! how r u all?xxxxx


----------



## Loren

oh and had a dream last nyt that i was surrounded by pregnant ppl but i wernt pregnant and OH had a drea i was pregnant but the baby was lennox lewis's hahaha (the boxer) xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Nasty isnt it Diane interesting symptom with the nipples wondering if the WOOF WOOF could have something to do with it hmmm hopefully its a good sign a bfp is on your way youve mixed it up this month and didnt have to threaten dh with bodly harm to get his spermies and thats always a good thing 


Loren good luck hope both your horses bring you some money


----------



## Loren

hope ur ok rachel :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls. Resting. Don't feel good. I hope I can feel better. My teeth are killing me. 

diane I think you covered bding. Did you have ov pain or ewcm?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, had ewcm cd16, just a tiny bit, but thats all i ever get. Had ov pain that day too and positive opk, hence my confusion now. Have senitive nips like in january now too. Hope mY body wasnt gearing up to ov and decided against it at the last minute lol. Toothache shan? You need to go to the dentist! Nothing worse than toothache! Awfull pain u cant escpe from! Loren, hahah ur dreams r funny! Ohs even more so! Ok bbiab xx


----------



## MyTurnYet

shaerichelle said:


> MyTurnYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ill bbiab I need to shower and bathe.
> 
> Before I go I Want to say I am stopping taking one of my supplements. My doc that does my bowen therapy said its probably delaying my cycle. He also said that I should not take vitex, epo and black cohosh.. those can work for some people and some people they dont and dont take the chance... He also told me that umm. I have adrenals of an athletic person and they are working in overdrive in the am and then they pitter out to more even in the afternoon, so I am going to start running ..
> 
> And the bowen therapy is helping and my fibro is responding. He said everytime I have burning fibro he said my neurotransmitters and flaring and causing the pain. So one medicine that helped me a while back I am going to take again. Its called Sam-e. Its a natural antidepressant.. and it helps neurotransmitters..
> 
> Oh the one supplement I am getting off of senthil told me its not doing anything to delay whats going on :haha: right. He told me today yup thats your problem ...:growlmad: :guns:
> 
> Shaerichelle, I have fibro, too, and take all those things your doc told you not to...including black cohosh, epo and vitex. Oh no! Did he say why? Also, do you mind if I ask what bowen therapy is?Click to expand...
> 
> Because they work from some and others they dont. They are good for irregularity. Bowen therapy is a muscle and tendon reset.. almost like accupressure and it resets your body.Click to expand...

Shannon, I think I finally figured out how to find replies to my posts!! Thanks for the info..I want to try bowen therapy.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girlies...

awww shan u hav tooth ache 2 - me 2. feel horrible today - headache, tired, grumpy bein a bitch to my oh.....short temper.....cant help it dont know whts up with me?? 

are these signs of ov coming?? with having long cycles....and usually get quite bit of cwcm but none really yet.... sorry its gross.....but more sticky and only slightly stretchy??

im so confused as well diane.....have we ov'd or what haha xxxxxx
none of my opks have been defo darker yet, guess its just matter of waiting xxxxx

going by my charts it says ive ov'd day 17 but i doubt it , im cd23 now???!!?!? 

anyway its been gorgeous here today....whats everyone doing tonight???

woooooo jolly hols tomoro xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm getting tipsy tonight :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> I'm getting tipsy tonight :)

good 4 you honey :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

I didn end up sleeping cause had to bet on the national. I won. I picked "don't push it" cause I thought it was relevant to my ttc journey xx and I won how freaky!!

What u doing sweetie x


----------



## xGemxGemx

that is freaky!! bit of money 4 ur drinks later :) where are you going hun??

im tired....think im just going to relax tonight.....this headache is awful. 

its really quiet on here ...everyone must be out in the sun xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

where has everyone gone??


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma! Im here :wave:
Why do u doubt what ff says? they could be pg symptoms ur having! :yipee: wish i cud see ur chart babe x


----------



## jelliebabie

well done rachel on your win! Did u win much? X


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya diane. just cos i tested at different times of the morning.??? so not sure its true reflection??? how are you feelin?? il try get it up in my siggy!!! xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

grrr its nt workin :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Gemma those are pregnancy signs. I have been bitchy and crying .. lol

Hi Diane darling.. I am taking a break from gardening.. People that lived here the past few years didnt care so lots of work.


----------



## shaerichelle

gemma go to ff, the side bar, go sharing, homepage setup, make sure bbt chart overlay and auto update are checked then scroll to bottom and select charts to display and add then save settings:)


----------



## xGemxGemx

think i have got a chart on there!! lol. might not be mine :) think it is haha xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shan, had ewcm cd16, just a tiny bit, but thats all i ever get. Had ov pain that day too and positive opk, hence my confusion now. Have senitive nips like in january now too. Hope mY body wasnt gearing up to ov and decided against it at the last minute lol. Toothache shan? You need to go to the dentist! Nothing worse than toothache! Awfull pain u cant escpe from! Loren, hahah ur dreams r funny! Ohs even more so! Ok bbiab xx

I think you ovd CD 17:) Toothache is sign of pregnancy. anyways I have tmj.. so my jaw hurts and it causes toothache...:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> think i have got a chart on there!! lol. might not be mine :) think it is haha xxxxx

Princess Lola or Prince Alfie xxxxxxxxx?


----------



## shaerichelle

Fingers crossed nice chart!


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks shan xxx hope ive done it......!!! feel the symptoms are just me being crapppy .....i remember last cycle had 4 days of wet cm and none of that yet??? its just frustrating waiting.....waiting.....waiting.....lols

how ru hun?? when are you next goin to test ? 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

im not really sure what to make of my chart


----------



## shaerichelle

Your chart looks good. I think you are really 7 dpo.

I am doing okay. Been tired for 4 days now. Hope its for the reason of a bfp. testing tuesday per Dianes request. I have had bfn everyday so far.

I have snot like cm right now :blush: It comes out in gobs. not creamy like last time.. so it can be different..

how r u


----------



## shaerichelle

alright going back outside.. talk soon


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww sounds good!! time must be dragging 4u!!! i get sooooo impatient!!! 

guess cm is different every cycle.....wish i knew what was going on lol. will keep bd'ing to make sure i catch my eggy!!! 

hows ur toothache?? my jaw too feels achy, not really my teeth?? its strange.....today i just feel dizzy and light headed......haha bit thick really and not with it!!!! maybe im just tired!!! sometimes i think i imagine all these symptoms!!!! 

o i would love to be pg!!!! fingers fxd this is our month!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan, whats tmj? Hope ur having fun in the gardening, its quite theraputic!
Gemma it does look like uve ovd to me too! Mybe the opks are picking up hcg? Ooh exciting babe! And i know what u mean About symptoms, i get loads every month too haha x


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol diane..i really dont know!!!?? alls i know is i dont wana go the lakes tomoro with no reception on my fone....no laptop..... bet i get lots of symptoms haha xxxxx taking a suitcase full of opk's lol my oh thinks im a nutter lol.

feel really hot at the minute........just took my temperature ha i am obsessed!!!!! 
so have u defo ov'd??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lookin at your chart looks like u ov'd cd17 xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol, thanks gem, ff says no ovulation but i think i did ov then too, but who knows! Speaking of symptoms, im now having fluttery feelings like a butterfly in my tummy that ness had last month! And im so constipated too! Hope these are pg symptoms lol. And tender nipples, not boobs just those bits :shock: my temp usually goes right up after ovulation not just a tiny bit so not sure. Gemma try and enjoy ur trip away and not stress too much try and take your mind off it all and have fun, and when you come back you may have a little surprise on your hpt! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> lol, thanks gem, ff says no ovulation but i think i did ov then too, but who knows! Speaking of symptoms, im now having fluttery feelings like a butterfly in my tummy that ness had last month! And im so constipated too! Hope these are pg symptoms lol. And tender nipples, not boobs just those bits :shock: my temp usually goes right up after ovulation not just a tiny bit so not sure. Gemma try and enjoy ur trip away and not stress too much try and take your mind off it all and have fun, and when you come back you may have a little surprise on your hpt! X

ooooo i so hope ur having pg symptoms!!!! sounds very positive!!!! ur right i do just need to relax .... oooooo maybe u will have some more symptoms when i cme back xxxx


----------



## Loren

arghhhhhhh i am just so on a downer!!!!! my friend has been on the TTC journey with me and shes been trying since december then i joined her in feb, and shes just messaged me on facebook saying shes 4 weeks preg i am so upset its unbleevable!!!!!!!! i am happy 4 her but just so fed up and really upset :( xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, why you upset huni? Your gonna be annuncing ur :bfp: in a couple of weeks too! You will both be able to go thru ur pregnancies together! So dont be sad u silly moo :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

aawwww loren dont be sad!!! it does hurt and so soon after ur loss.....but it will get better hun xxxx and like diane ses.....ull be next with ur bfp!!!!!

my 2 best frends at work have both announced their bfps since jan......and i was so upset at the time.........but it comes in 3's!!!! fx'd 4 us all !!!! 

were are you on ur cycle have you ov'd??xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Heya you guys.
Well pretty sure :witch: is on her way. Dubious tempreture of 36.21 lovely creamy CM by the buket load and a selection of tweaks and twinges in that area. I alsogot told I wasred hot earlier and that I amlooking digustinly fresh for someone who did a night shift.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren, why you upset huni? Your gonna be annuncing ur :bfp: in a couple of weeks too! You will both be able to go thru ur pregnancies together! So dont be sad u silly moo :hugs:

am basically jealous Di!! and i'm fed up i cant just get pregnant and i think the hole i should be pregnant right now is playn on me mind!!!i was fine b4 but she messaged me that and OH has cum in drunk with a cob on so hes making me even mor upset!!!i just cant stop crying ino i shud calm dwn an not sttress but today is just not my day!!!!i really hope 28th-29th april brings me wat i want to see!!i am just so fed up.and weve got to BD tonyt but if he carries on we wont be!!!! :( thanx diane haha silly moo ino i am i just cnt help it hun xxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> aawwww loren dont be sad!!! it does hurt and so soon after ur loss.....but it will get better hun xxxx and like diane ses.....ull be next with ur bfp!!!!!
> 
> my 2 best frends at work have both announced their bfps since jan......and i was so upset at the time.........but it comes in 3's!!!! fx'd 4 us all !!!!
> 
> were are you on ur cycle have you ov'd??xxxxxx

thanx sweety al b ok tmra its just the first blow is like :| :( no1 close to me has announced BFP before u see so thats y its annoyingly jealousy frm me!!i am over the moon for her tho i really am.i havnt a clue hun i had OV pains on CD7-8 and since ive had symptoms but who nos xxxxxxxxxx i'm CD13 today xxxxxx had excrusiating pain for couple seconds then 2 mins last nyt by me left hip :S dont no what goin on lol xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> hey loren, why you upset huni? Your gonna be annuncing ur :bfp: in a couple of weeks too! You will both be able to go thru ur pregnancies together! So dont be sad u silly moo :hugs:
> 
> am basically jealous Di!! and i'm fed up i cant just get pregnant and i think the hole i should be pregnant right now is playn on me mind!!!i was fine b4 but she messaged me that and OH has cum in drunk with a cob on so hes making me even mor upset!!!i just cant stop crying ino i shud calm dwn an not sttress but today is just not my day!!!!i really hope 28th-29th april brings me wat i want to see!!i am just so fed up.and weve got to BD tonyt but if he carries on we wont be!!!! :( thanx diane haha silly moo ino i am i just cnt help it hun xxxxClick to expand...

:hug::dust:


----------



## mommaof3

Ahh Loren :hugs: I know its hard but you will get your BFP soon so chin up sweetie 

Diane symptoms sound good and so soon after O even better that things are a little unusual this month 

Shan hows the gardening I finally got dh mowing and out of the flowers im so over the planting and mulching and weeding and on and on.

I told dh all I wanted to do was sit down watch the grass grow and eat some strawberries Im on my second quart today im sure they would be good for me if I didnt have to have suger on them its still fresh fruit even with the suger though and has to be better then the vanilla icecream with the chocolate syrup swirls I really thought I had hid my stash way back in the freezer but dh found all 3 bags lmao but like I told him there really little cups and it never hurts to stock up on these things I dont think he bought it though cause I got the yeah rite look


----------



## mommaof3

I swear Jo you sound pregnant what is it they say about a pregnant womans face that it glows or something from the extra blood flow 

talking about the icecream has got me craveing it better have me a cup while dh is outside lol I cant seem to get enough to eat today


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww loren ull get ur bfp i know it!!! 

i was exactly the same in january ....made up but at the same time just thinking ' god u bitch' lol. and y her and not me ....i still do sometimes....i used to cry everyday .... but it my friend other friend told me 2 weeks ago and i was alot stronger inside then. still like 'i dont wana know' god i sound like a proper cow.... im just jealous too!!!!! 

althou on the plus side i am thinking......by the time i take my maternity (when i get my bfp) she will be nearly back to work!!!!!!! and we will be with our babas!!!!!!!!

its not too long till testing 4 you is it .....sounds like u have ov'd already.....and if u keep BD u got a really good chance of catchin ya eggy this month!!!! woooo hoooo ..... we can all be bump buddies fx'd babes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hugs Loren. You'll get there again and this time it will stick.


----------



## molly85

Nicole i just do a damn good impression of a pregnant woman


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Jo we will call it practice for when you get your bfp


----------



## xGemxGemx

Jo have u tested recently????

UMMMMM strawberries ....i had them today too nicole....how ru honey??? 

hope the weather stays gorgeous 4 my hol in the lakes.....ooooo cud concieve in the outdoors lols xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo do u always work nights?? jus might not be shpwing up with your sleep patterns ?? xxx


----------



## mommaof3

ahh well that was just delicious im not sure what is better the icecream or the chocolate there both just YUMMY Ugh I really hate to see what I weigh at my next appointment I didnt gain any last month but Im sure Ive made up for it this month


----------



## Loren

thank u jo & nicole :hugs:

ino gem thats how i feel, gt that little devil on me shoulder coaxn me to say FUKOFF I DONT WNA NO but then I cum bk to normality and i should be happy 4 her its the most precious gift a women can ever be given!!!! i really hope so huni it will be fun :) to bad we all dont live near eachuva isnt it!!!!!!supose afta whats happend (MC) its a blessing in diguise coz i wont b shitting myself till 12 weeks because i get an reasurance scan at 6&1/2 - 7weeks.ino my hyeds all ova the place today but wa can ya do xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Not always so my sleep pattern is crazy and i always require about 10 hours. Umm i last tested nearly a week ago. If I am up in time tomorrow i will get some tomorrow or i will get some on monday as i need to go suite shopping


----------



## mommaof3

xGemxGemx said:


> Jo have u tested recently????
> 
> UMMMMM strawberries ....i had them today too nicole....how ru honey???
> 
> hope the weather stays gorgeous 4 my hol in the lakes.....ooooo cud concieve in the outdoors lols xxxxxxx

doing good hun thanks YUMMY strawberris Ive had to many today but just cant seem to get enough hope the weather stays nice for your holiday


----------



## Loren

how r u girls anyway xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> I didn end up sleeping cause had to bet on the national. I won. I picked "don't push it" cause I thought it was relevant to my ttc journey xx and I won how freaky!!
> 
> What u doing sweetie x

Mark backed that horse too! We won £80!! yay!! 

i bet on "tricky trickster" and typical the damn jockey broke his arm before the race so couldnt do it! gutted!!

Good for you getting tipsy tonight honey!


----------



## Nessicle

how is everyone else tonight??

Just about to log off - I'm exhausted! Been a long day being up since 6am lol I know I had a small hour long nap but it wasn't enough that's for sure!! 

Lol Loren that horse you backed the jockey fell off didnt he? It upset me when the horses were falling and the jockeys were getting trampled!


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha o god dont ness i bet on f*cking donkeys!!!!hahah asoon as i seen they wer grey horse my face went grey hahaha.kings john castle wudnt let my bloody jockey on it then wen he got on it it wouldnt bloody move!!!!!!!hahaha WTF!!!!and charactor building stayd wel at the bk the hole way round but came 7th hahaha never again next year i'm getting my practice in at ladies day haha my little sister whos 14 got 1st place and my other sister whos 20 got 2nd, 3rd and 4th and she did each way so she got munys for the 3 i am the only 1 out of my fam with shit luck hahaha really nothing ever goes right!!!xxxx ino hun its like a stumak churning time wen u see it happen then wen u see them get up u feel ok lol xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

lol yeah the horse was being naughty wasnt he hahaha I'd forgotten about that lol!! Me and Mark were pissing ourselves laughing - what with the false start then the horse not letting the jockey on he he!!xx


----------



## Loren

ano hahahaha bradley was wetting himself coz i was all relaxd n excited then i clocked the horse n tht it was miine and i sat ryt forward andwas screamn..."ARE U HAVING A FUKING LAFF!!!!!OMG GET ON WTFS GOIN ON" i couldnt help myself!!haha.but what do i expect i betted on my 1st horse ever last year at ladies day (putn it on on my own, my grandads always dunit) and little did ino the horse had actually passd away the day before!!!so tha was my omen although i had did have some very gd winnings that day but also lost afew to.xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi gals. I'm relaxing and cleaning want the house done.

bbl:)


----------



## molly85

You 2 are nuts doing the Grand National even the best horsesdon't always finish it's purley down to luck


----------



## molly85

I'll hold you to that Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

diane when you testing? I swear I'm preggo myself.. Exhausted..ugh


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg i hate men sometimes. my oh has had a tatoo done today on his arm and has gone to bed......does he not understand we need to BD grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> You 2 are nuts doing the Grand National even the best horsesdon't always finish it's purley down to luck

hahaha i do it 4 fun i love anything with adrelaline involvd!!!!looking for lovley dresses alredy 4 ladies day next yr, i'm going for greek style long down to the floor dress if i find 1 i'll show wht i would like see what you think xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

feel really stressed!!!! like im gona cry.....wat is goin on.....


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> omg i hate men sometimes. my oh has had a tatoo done today on his arm and has gone to bed......does he not understand we need to BD grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

gem ther all the same!!!!!!! ther nob heads the lot of them but sadly we need them if we want babys!!!!xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, itll be ages till i test! Not gonna test early cos i hate dissapointment, well i say that now! :haha: that butterfly feeling is still there, its so strange! :shock:
Loren, i was thinking of u and laughing myself when that grey donkey just stood there! What a clever horse! So funny hehe xx


----------



## mommaof3

so here i am rooting through the kitchen AGAIN found some nice bread and butter pickles(gherkins)sp eating them out of the jar who needs a plate


----------



## molly85

Shan your temps still look good at what point are you testing? Any idea how long your LP is?


----------



## mommaof3

xGemxGemx said:


> feel really stressed!!!! like im gona cry.....wat is goin on.....

sounds like hormones honey


----------



## mommaof3

ages Diane whats that all about still got butterfly belly


----------



## molly85

Loren stop exactly where you arenext year on ladies day i expect you to be wotching it on the TV with Bubs in your arms, they will be less than 3 months old soI can't see you running off for a day at the races. look at maternity wear instead.


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> omg i hate men sometimes. my oh has had a tatoo done today on his arm and has gone to bed......does he not understand we need to BD grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> gem ther all the same!!!!!!! ther nob heads the lot of them but sadly we need them if we want babys!!!!xxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

lol........ur rite.....its so annoyinnn - all the time, effort, money jus feels wasted!!!!! god men R thick!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I just did something to your farm not exactly sure what im still trying to figure it all out


----------



## mommaof3

hi Shan howd the gardening go


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

mommaof3 said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> feel really stressed!!!! like im gona cry.....wat is goin on.....
> 
> sounds like hormones honeyClick to expand...

i can honestly say ive not been like this in FOREVER!!! think my oh is scared to speak to me , no wonder he wont come near me LOLS XXXXX

I must be ov'ing!

is it hot tonight.....or is it me??? im roastin xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I chased racoons away or something and my strawberry crop died while I was outside mulching GRRRR


----------



## molly85

I was hot earlier now I'm cold but we have got the heating off and the doors open


----------



## molly85

lol. however long a plant takes to grow you have that long to harvest so strawberries you have o back to pick within 8 hours of planting. I can't always get on with mobile internet but i will endevour toplant something tonight or rearrange my farm i have to many plots


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo i think u should TEST!!

Think its just me....prob stress!!! my stupid oh windin me up!!!! jus wait till he wants to BD next week wen thers no point.....then we'll see ha ha xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Lol mine was useless earlier i make his breaky iron shirts and pack his lunch and what does he do when i have to work? jumps on me when i am asleep over heats me then leaves me and does nothing


----------



## mommaof3

lol Gem paypacks 

ok so I just finished off that jar of pickles and im still hungry wth


----------



## molly85

pickles arenot filling just gross. i have cucumber, pepper, tomato ham andcheese in a little box next to me to snack on and i will have my main meal at 3 am


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i like it paybacks!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

aw jo i duno how u do it hun xxx

is ur fella still drunk loren lol xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

think i am gona go 2 bed girlies..... cant sleep at all thou xxxxx 

ummmm hopefully i wont be such a grumpy arse tomro!!!! wer going the lakes tomro morning.....but i shud be on 2 c if thers any news or more symptoms xxxxx going to miss our chat while im away xxxxxxxxxxxx

night night xxxx


----------



## molly85

i beat him


----------



## molly85

Does any1have your number Gem to keep you updated?


----------



## Loren

yes gem being a total prick!!!!but then being nice hes a wanker!!!!am very swery today haha sorry.xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gemma, i honestly think ff is right and u have ovd and now these are total pg symptoms! And nicole, ages till i test, sorry, im sure u wont allow me to test late lol. Yeah, butterfly, wonder if Anyone else has experienced this?? Probably just wind lol. Got lower back pain also now, right down the bottom! Is that unusual? Dam, did i say i wasnt gona symptom spot? :rofl:


----------



## Loren

these r the 3 so far.......... the white 1, but not as low cut as it is here 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ladiesday3.jpg


dress 2 i love this 1

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ladiesdaydress1.jpg


dress 3

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ladiesdaydress2.jpg


----------



## Loren

its taken me ages to get on here!!!!!!! hahaha o jesus i didnt even think of that jo!!!!!awwww :) its giving me butterflys thinking if this is my month i'd have to look for a babysitter for ladies day haha love it!!!!xxxxx oh and u will see by type of dress ive picked it will hide the bigness of whats left from the pregnancy haha xxx


----------



## molly85

Lol loren you might be PG if mother nature keeps you waiting.Love window shopping though. It's the hat that is the most important bit


----------



## jelliebabie

i love the last dress loren and am sure u would wear them better than holly! Very classy, u have gid taste babe! And yip, u will need a babysitter, in fact, mark my words, u wont even wana go ladies day. 
You will wana spend every second with little millie x


----------



## shaerichelle

diane you have pg symptoms woot awesome symptoms spotting... I have had ramps all damn day... I seriously think this is my month and I'm having a boy:)

jo been testing. Why does matt get you all hot othered like that.. Sheesh..

gem sounds like hormones. Uve ovd.. Pg symptoms

nicole. Gardening went well the people didn't transplant flowers that were growing into the bushes..sig

diane.. Forgot to say my low back has been hurting for days n ever hurts!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon! Youve been away from here alot today, was thinking you where getting rid of your bnb obsession lol. Wish i had a garden! Will make sure out next house does! Butterflys gone mustve been the constipation which is gone now too lol, so the symptoms have gone down lol, i hope my temps go up tomorrow though, gona get one last :sex: in tonight, normal style :haha: just for good measure! X


----------



## molly85

He just woke me up shan nothing intresting. 
Yup Diane constipation seems to do that sooo annoying that everything down there is so close together it can really mes with ur head.


----------



## shaerichelle

you lucky gal this is the third day no sex :sad2: I think you ov cd 16..

I have been carrying plants around for 3 years I'm gonna put them in their final resting place. I feel so peaceful for the first time since I was a kid.:) :wohoo:

oh I've been away to clean and unpack.. Almost done:)


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo! I swear my brain switches off to all goings on in my stomach till the big o comes along and then i feel every little bubble of air! Once ovulation comes the brain reads into everything! And even things that arent Even there! Last month i could have swore my nipolatas where getting darker, and the month before my veins more prominent! But i dont allow myself to believe i am pregnant cos i know im only gonna get disappointed
But its fun thinking its a possibility at least!


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly fun then you think morning sickness and your praying for AF. Our girls have had it bad enough to almost put me off. I'mrunning to the loo every 5 minutes thinking she is on her way and it's just CM my collegue must think I have lost it


----------



## jelliebabie

am so glad u feel at peace shan :hugs: no :sex: for 3 days??? U kidding me?? Geeze, thats a first! U must be gagging fo r it! :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo, ur funny! What is the cm like? I know the morning sickness is an off put, but not all pregnancies are the same? We might be lucky! Haha, i will tell myself that anyway x


----------



## molly85

I'm wotching something called the howling delightful film


----------



## molly85

Creamy goes from loads to none


----------



## molly85

and slightly sticky


----------



## jelliebabie

either getting ready to ov, or u already have x


----------



## molly85

god i hope i already have 6 weeks is long enough to wait and theopk's are down to nothing. I'm sure I still don't but I could still syptom spot to my hearts content you just have to say gas to to me and i get it


----------



## xGemxGemx

OMG i cant sleep!!!! am far too hot!!! think im just over stressing going away and other things!!!!


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies :wave:
:growlmad:


----------



## Loren

haha true jo.thanx diane :D i wanted one like that 4 this year but didnt go!!!so going to have to get real nice tan done i'm swaying between keeping it white or going for a different colour....between, pale pink or electric blue!!!i loveeee electric blue.oh and jo i dont wer hats ive got a moon cat face haha massive head!!!so i go for a fascinator insted :) haha. awwwww ino i have a feeling i wont want to leave her lol. but if i do go any money i wont be gooin out afterwards i'll probs be itching all day to get home to her haha.infact ino i would be!!!ohhhh i really hope so!!!!i was saying to bradley the other day, "i really dont mean to be nasty or anything but wen i have a baby i dont want your mum here EVERYday some days i'd like to spend it with my daughter/son an not be bothered by anyone all day" i think i have every ryt to say that, because ino what his mum is like and wer we r moving to literally the street up from his mum which is a 3 min walk if that!!!!as my mum says wer moving ther so the umbilicol cord doesnt have to stretch to far hahahaha hes a real real real 10000000000000000000000% and more mummys boy!!!xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey why grumpy?

Gem ello your just excited you big kid


----------



## Loren

it is quite hot tonight gem!!!!!

hi sheyyyy!! :wave: xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im hot too. Gem I think you are preggo.


----------



## molly85

Loren in that case gt a job so whenyour ready she can baby sitfor free. Matts mum has no idea she will be having our bubs atleast once a week so i can go back to work. Retaining adult conversation is essential i believe.
Oh farenheit what ever it is is on. the film about the book free society


----------



## Shey

hey Jo and Loren

Jo Im pissed off at DF


----------



## molly85

What's he done now?


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol thank uuuu xxxx

im prob just excited and it is boilin hot in this house!!! im off work 4 2 weeks so my been gettin up late....its prob that!! omggg ive prob not even entered the 2ww and im excited....girls u R about to meet the biggest CRAZY CONCEPTION CYBER CHICK hahahaha!!!! Shan i really dont think i have!!! 

love the dresses loren :) but i agree next yr ul have a baba an not want 2 go!!!!!

Right i need to stop thinkin about babies.....thats all i have done today more so than normal ahhhhhh!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. I have had lots of symptoms :cramps and on and off again boob pain. 6-9 dpo I had alot of changing going on in my abdominal area. And my cm is now snot like...

Headaches and backache for the past few days.. and I seen veins in my nips.. Gas and bloating a lot for the past few days and I am exhausted... there ss...lol

Oh and even though my temps are low.. I feel hot!


----------



## jelliebabie

gem i think theres a good chance ur pregnant too. Hope u have a great break away! U feelin a little better now loren? :hugs: gem did u get ur :sex: ?
Jo i know what u mean! Im prettu sure my body creates symptoms. If i read it somewhere it crops up the next day! True symptoms can only be that once the bfp arrives eh? But can be an indication to possible pregnancy, or desperation to be pregnant! Ive heard of woman who want it so badly they even end up with a proper pregnant belly, just empty tho! Eek. I think i have one of those already! :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem you did Ov!!!! your hot cause your hormones..


----------



## xGemxGemx

shan its mad....i feel like sticky hot..really hot ....it has been hot here today thou....have u felt hot??

do ur temps count if uv jus been relaxin ....i guess so???

shey u okay babe?? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes gem.. real hot even though my temps arent that high.. Its like I am boiling inside!


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey you okay?


----------



## molly85

EWCM shan intresting post ovulation. I got that withone ofmy spottings I thinkI get it when :witch: arrives to


----------



## Loren

ino jo, but i'd like my mum to have her to, but ino what is mums like!! ino 4 a fact it wud be y r u geting up so erly to take the baby down to ur mums wen i'm only round the corner but end of the day she will have 2 nans!!lol.am ranting alredy hahaha.oh and ive just walked out into te hall and found that asshole i call bradley on the floor ASLEEP with the DOG if i cud put the pic up i wud but i cant get it off my fne!!!haahahaha wat the fuk xxxxxx

yerrrr diane thanx 4 asking i completely forgot i was in a mood hahaha :D bk to myself now!!! ryt well pain n the right hip tonight!!!was the left last nyt...also killler spots on either side of chin and 4 killllllerrrrr under the skin spots on the middle of my chin!!!!!andddd hardcore toothache on the hole right side of my teeth!!!!!  worse pain ever!!! xxxxxxxxx thanx gem haha ano!!!!xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Lol no BD!!! he felt bad - defo tomro haha xxx i know im absolutely roastin....and u could be right but im so sure the cwcm will come yet....??? so im totally confused!!!

shan u sound preg - boobs and cramps but i have none of that.....jus hot....and have had a headache ....funny feeling all day ....


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> Yes gem.. real hot even though my temps arent that high.. Its like I am boiling inside!

me 2 xxxx


----------



## Loren

oh and i got my 1st ever EVAP today :) hahaha sumthin i can obbses over xxxx


----------



## Shey

No Im not ok DF broke his promise he was suppose to come down this month and he tells me yesterday that he's not coming til next month. Im so frustrated and upset and feeling sick to my stomach. I've been cramping and nauseated all day today. :cry:


----------



## Loren

u do sound preg shan, wen wil u test??xxxx


----------



## Loren

Shey said:


> No Im not ok DF broke his promise he was suppose to come down this month and he tells me yesterday that he's not coming til next month. Im so frustrated and upset and feeling sick to my stomach. I've been cramping and nauseated all day today. :cry:

i wouldnt have that shey, he nos u want to see him and use r trying 4 a baby y wud he do a thing like that??xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

AWWW shey xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I tested 8, 9 and 10 dpo (today) Diane says to wait til tuesday.. lol..

I feel preggo.. ut oh here goes the nipple pain. It hurts!

Gem everyone is different.. but your progesterone has definitely kicked up that is the heating hormone..

Shey you deserve better.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> You will wana spend every second with little millie x

i cant stop reading that its so cute haha maken me sooo excited!!!! oh and the pains moved a little down just above my groin :S its like a dull twinge probs need to fart or sumthin hahahahaha TMI xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Shey sounds like he is messing you around. Long distance is always a nightmare,done a few myself. Your always best seeing someone closer to home they work out the best you get to find out there quirks etc better


----------



## Loren

haha ooohhhh i cant wait for tuesday to see ur result sweety :dust: xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lmao loren! Shame u cant get us a photo! Priceless! Gemma, do u take temp after 3 hrs sleep as soon as u wake? Nothing else matters huni! Shannon, u are the official symptom queen :haha:

Hi shey, whats wrong?


----------



## xGemxGemx

yep soon after i wake without gettin out of bed xxxxx doubt il be doing it later i cant sleep!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh well.. I dont actually read about them as I got about my day I say holy crap .. Ouch or oh no my nips hurt.. :haha:


----------



## molly85

Time toheat my dinner up and my billionth trip to the loo. I hould buy shares in andrex


----------



## shaerichelle

omfg someone stole our act info in fl and spent 13k!


----------



## molly85

They more than likely stoleit in your hometown or NY and spent it in florida.very easily done. $13k yeouch the bankshould get your money back I wouldn't worry to much


----------



## shaerichelle

:cry: :growlmad:


----------



## xGemxGemx

molly85 said:


> Time toheat my dinner up and my billionth trip to the loo. I hould buy shares in andrex

JO that is a sign!!!!! TEST TEST TEST!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

they stole it in NY. They started it a few days after NY. SIgh I was gonna pay out bills. We dont barely have enough for child support.


----------



## Shey

Diane DF ain't coming til May


----------



## molly85

You noticed a weekago and didn't put a blockonyour cards and account????? You really should have done they would pssibly have caught them andyou wouldn't have lost somuch money


----------



## jelliebabie

what shannon??
Shey, time to get a new fiance, im sorry but hes no good! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Diane DF ain't coming til May :cry:


----------



## xGemxGemx

Shannon what the hell?????? u need to get on to the bank and see whats exactly happened????? that is awful.....what horrible scummy people there are 

shey, do u mind me asking...how long have u been with ur oh?? he should come home to see you......i could not manage that !!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

shey tell him not to bother coming at all. If he wanted to he could make a point of coming for a couple of days at least. Dont let him treat u so bad! Jerk! X
Shanny, someones stole money? Who cud do that?
Your bank wil replace the money tho rite?


----------



## shaerichelle

They stole my dh atm card information. we believe it was online. small amounts so we didnt notice.. but its been for a month about and 13k. I do bills once a month and then we know how much we have left over.. sigh.

scummy ass people suck... I hate people.


----------



## shaerichelle

So its an online place that we used for hotel in NYC. UGH


----------



## Shey

:cry: why am I always the one guys treat like shit and use and abuse?


----------



## jelliebabie

shey huni, remember this, people will only treat u the way u allow urslf to be treated! Kick his ass out your life and make sure you higher ur standards! From now on no more assholes! Am so glad he never got his wicked way with u, thats a positive at least! :hugs: u deserve better!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hope u get ur money sorted at the bank shan xx

shey...u need to tell him to get his backside home sharpish or dont both comin back!! most men usually R thick!!! 

im off to bed AGAIN....just had a slight twinge/ light cramp in my right side but more higher up than down below ....hmmmmmm....prob nothing!!! will take my temp in the morning and c wat happens 

Night night ..... take care girlies xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im so sorry Shey


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I sent u an email


----------



## shaerichelle

I need to take my sleeping pills and go to bed.

talk tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Night Shan Night Gem


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies!
Ugh I feel like imma O this pain is bad in my lower abdomen


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Jo.. Dont use your acct information online. In the 12 years I have been doing it this is the first rip off... DH says we have protection and should get our money back.


----------



## molly85

You rally should check your accounts every few days it is so easy to have your identity stolen and if you don't recognise something ringthe bank immediatly


----------



## Loren

nite girls xxxxxxxxxxxxx

and shey i agree with diane!!!u deserve alot better huni xxxx


----------



## molly85

Shna i monitor mine constantly and only use recognised sites


----------



## molly85

NIght loren


----------



## shaerichelle

WEll I usually do so much going on I guess... 

Sorry Shey I think you should put heat on it..

Good Night gals.


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite shanny babe :hugs: nite gemma, nite loren :wave:
Shey, i think u shud go to the drs huni, u have too many pains and stuff goin on. A check up wudnt hurt xx


----------



## molly85

Oh I know what pains can be post:witch: you regrow the lining very quickly and i think it canhurt tostart with. Thats why atthe tail end of a period you get what looks like fresh blood some times


----------



## Shey

Diane the doctors where i live don't know shit seriously. I went to the doctor and told her i have pain in my abdomen and she didn't say or do shit bout it.


----------



## Shey

my period ended 3 days ago Jo


----------



## molly85

Yep yourinsides will still be healing and relining


----------



## jelliebabie

if ur drs crap and ur in pain go to er! If its bad pain cud be appendix etc. Or cud just be what jo says. How bad is the pain shey? Hw long where u with df?


----------



## Shey

DF hasn't been down here so havent :sex: at all pain feels like O pain


----------



## molly85

according to your chart your not due to O for another week, 31 day cycle last month and your chart was quite good so even on a 28 day you would posily have a few more days. Deffinatly seea new doctor and give al your symptoms. How are bowel movments?


----------



## Shey

o bm is fine i go regularly


----------



## molly85

solid,nice brown colournot to offence to smell. You can tell alt from the smell of a poo.


----------



## Shey

solid


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies xo


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

Morning brandy! Oooh look at the bump pic! I'm gonna start a journal today and took a pic of my baby bloat lol it's so nice to have something to be able to compare with!

Just finished catching up on posts! Gosh you girls work fast! Reading through everyone's ss'ing he he! You girls make me smile! It's fun to be able to watch your girls ss'ing and I'm so excited to know the outcome!

One thing I would say though if it helps is that I noticed this month is that apart from sore bb's on 8dpo lasting a couple of days but wearing off by 10dpo and some lotiony CM I had no other 'symptoms' I'm actually only starting to get symptoms after my bfp like feeling icky (not MS) but feeling a bit off it sometimes, and boobies only just starting to get sore! 

I had sooo many symptoms every other cycle lol I was so convinced I was out this cycle but reckon my other symptoms were just my regular AF ones! 

Oh and chocolate gives me indigestion now booo!!! Gutted lol!


----------



## molly85

Lol ness i got flu and it put me off choccy it was like hell becausemy body needs choccy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh, I've had zero desire for chocolate since getting pregnant. That's so weird lol


----------



## molly85

brandy help i have finished my nights and just want choccy my mouth tastes horrible after last night asparagus


----------



## Nixilix

Morning. Bacon sandwich devoured.


----------



## molly85

don'trach i don't know what to eat im starving


----------



## Nessicle

i just had a bacon sarnie!! 

Yeah Nicole whenever I eat it I get indigestion and heartburn boo!! Mind you whenever I eat anything right now I get indigestion lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I get it from everything too the past few days!

OMG my boobies.


----------



## shaerichelle

so the total is 10k :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

where is everyone.???


----------



## Nixilix

Wow 10k. That's lots. I've just gone out for lunch with mum dad bro and sis. Now feel like a nap I'm stuffed. May bd tonight... First time since we got bfp xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi rach, hi shan.
Have a nice day rach and have a good :sex: session. U should do the smep this cycle, very high chances after mc x


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah think gonna do every couple of days then in a row when pos opk. Told oh his winkle better be ready for a marathon, he said my winkle is more of a sprinter!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Okay, I'm pretty positive I qualify as crazy now. Maybe I should join the CCCC? LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: rachel! Too funny!

Whitby welcome to the 4cs, if ur crazy then your in the right place, tell us a little bout u!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hubby and I been ttc about 2.5 years.. did 4 cycles clomid last year. My periods have since straightened out after finding a cyst in December. Now they're like clockwork so I decided to try some alternative methods of aiding in conception! This cycle we are trying: Softcups, Preseed, and SMEP. And it is driving me batty :D

Glad I found this forum I thought there was little hope. I havent been able to find a doc thats been very helpful, my doc got fired this year :(


----------



## jelliebabie

hey whitby, sounds like uve been through alot! I hope this is your lucky cycle and glad ur cycles have become regular! Stick around in this thread the girls are great, and so supportive :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Jellie! That means a lot! The hard part is convincing Dh not to give up. Maybe thats another reason I came here... Need some others to help me relate and commiserate with! 

I see you are also trying for #1! Fx this is your month!! :)


----------



## calliebaby

Hey everyone!!! Just checking is to see how all of you are doing. I will be back on a bit later.:hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies on nightshift so sorry not been on much. quick update please? getting ready for another night :sad2: sooo tired xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey whittby, yes trying for no1, been ntnp for 11yrs, yip 11yrs, now onto cycle 4 of properly ttc. Waiting on refferral to fs. But in the meantime still trying! You must never give up on the dream babe. I believe its just a matter of time for us all we just gotta keep on trying :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - love the name of the group!!!! i wanted to ask. how exactly do you go about checking your cervix and CM? i know it might sound like a dumb question, but i'm very curious!


----------



## Loren

heyyyyy girls and newbiessss welcummmm!in such a gd mood today!how r u all?xxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi loren how r u? im tired xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi gals! Beautiful here in maine.

my breasts hurt badly today. Worst yet. Some cramps n feeling heavy.

I hope bfp is soon bbl :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

wen you testing shan? xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nvrtgetha, i dont check my cervix so maybe one of the other girls can anwer, but to ccheck your cm, you can check in your underwear or when u wipe. Some girls insert a finger and see whats there
When they take it out. I dont get alot of cm but just check when i wipe. I wipe before peeing so i know what im looking at is cm, hope this helps and welcome to the thread :hugs: loren, im glad ur in a better mood! Hows things? X


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan! Hope theres a bfp brewing for u and not the damn :witch: have u sorted things out with the bank yet? X


----------



## Nixilix

Hey to the new girls! Whitbit, since I had my cyst removedy cycles also like clockwork xx I wana be o'ing!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

jelliebabie said:


> hey nvrtgetha, i dont check my cervix so maybe one of the other girls can anwer, but to ccheck your cm, you can check in your underwear or when u wipe. Some girls insert a finger and see whats there
> When they take it out. I dont get alot of cm but just check when i wipe. I wipe before peeing so i know what im looking at is cm, hope this helps and welcome to the thread :hugs: loren, im glad ur in a better mood! Hows things? X


thanks jelliebabie!!! i will make sure do that from now on :) :) hoping someone can explain this cervix position thing.. lol! thanks for the welcome ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey, with regards to your cervix I check my and the positions change throughout the cycle, they range from hard, soft, high, low, open, closed. Everyone is different but if you track it you should be able to tell if u r o'ing or if af is round the corner. When o'ing you will notice it blends to the wall and real slippy. Make sure you have clean hands when checking, maybe in the shower r bath. Sometimes it'll be so high you can't feel it xx

if you google cp throught cycle there is a few articles. On my
phone so can't post a link. Also check out website beautifulcervix and three are pctures of different peoples cervix. Xx


----------



## Shey

Hey Ladies!

Rachel sorry to hear bout your baby! I really do hope you get another BFP soon! :(


----------



## shaerichelle

all sorted out. Yes! Can't wait to pay bills. 

11 dpo.. I doubt af is coming.. My lp is around 16 days


----------



## Koromaru

I need to rant, I really need to rant.

48 effing days and still nothing. Nothing! At all! Are my ovaries and uterus on vacation or what??:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

glad uve got it sortd shanny babe :hugs: hope ur right about af too!
Koromoru, are ur cycles usually regular babe?


----------



## Shey

hi Shan,Diane, Koromaru :wave:


----------



## Nixilix

Hey shey! Thanks for ur kind words :) how's things with you sweetie xx how's it going with df? 

Hello everyone else. Has anyone seen my ov?? If so tell it to hurry the f£&k up to me! X


----------



## Nessicle

good evening girls!! 

Just checking in with everyone! Welcome to all the newbies :wave: 

Haven't been on much today - OH's parents came to visit (haven't told them about baby yet - OH wants to wait til 12 weeks) and went out for dinner with some friends and their kids and only just got back, just about to go and watch True Blood and will be back on in a bit!

Feeling fine except a bit tired this afternoon so had a nap, felt a little wave or two of nausea this afternoon for the first time and my boobs are so veiny now lol, have noticed a couple of stretch marks on my thighs! :shocked: Bio oil is being bought tomorrow lol! Been using cocoa butter but think Oil will be better!! 

I'm feeling so bloated - took some pics and gonna start my journal later! Hope you all come take a look! 

Speak soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, the cocoa butter oil and lotion did nothing for me! I know what you mean about naps.

Hi Rachel:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Koromoru...
Oh Dear I know how you feel? I didnt ov until CD 70! Are your periods always irregular? Take chaste tree berry or vitex for a few days.. I did that right before I ovd.. I think it might have helped. :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi loves

Yet again, another busy day for me. I've been trying to figure out this driving on the wrong side of the road lol. It's so weird!

Hows everyone?!


----------



## shaerichelle

Doing good Brandy. I think I am having a :baby: Have whatever attitude.. tired, cramps and sore boobies mostly and heaviness today and pain with sex on right side almost had to stop!

How are you? The bump is looking so cute.. So the wrong side of the road. In the UK they would call that the right side. I couldnt do it. Apparently in India they drive crazy.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man, I'm glad I don't have to drive in India..I'd be paralyzed lol.

It's difficult, but I'm learning..I hate the whole re-learning type of feeling.

I hope you're having a baby!!!!! Fx'd for you bigtime.

xo

Well, DH wants to go to bed..he has a lil smile, so I know what that means!!! Yippeeee :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Go Get you some :sex:

Im not driving in INdia, lol Dh can do that! Ugh

G Night sweet dreams..:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Rachel Im doing aight be better if DF would hurry up and get down here and not make me wait anymore.

I'll be back on later, LO is up from his nap.


----------



## Koromaru

Hi Shey, beautiful lady.
jelliebabie It's my first natural cycle and it's taking forever haha.


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey :hugs: Sorry DF is being a jerk...

Okay logging off to enjoy some sun!


----------



## Loren

hey am fine thanx diane and kirstie, feel bit sick now tho :( and very tired!!!thatl teach me to eat chicken pasta and mayo wen am not that hungry haha.xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

how far away does df live shey? hey loren!

Its weird shan that your are going out for sun and its like 9.15 at night here!


----------



## Loren

hey rach how u feeln sweety?xxx


----------



## Nixilix

im ok thanks hun, got a bit tearful today but looking on the bright side and all that jazz!!! 

first bd since tonight!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hows my lurlie ladies doing? X


----------



## Nixilix

damn this site is going off line in 20 so will speak tomorow x


----------



## Loren

heyyyyyy i tink wer aloud bk on nw haha.fine nw thanx diiiiii! u?ive sent jo a pic of the most anoying evap eva!!!!!i dont even have to tilt it to see it!arghhhhh how annoying! gddgdgdgdgdgd rach glad ur feeling tad better xxxxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Nixilix said:


> Hey shey! Thanks for ur kind words :) how's things with you sweetie xx how's it going with df?
> 
> Hello everyone else. Has anyone seen my ov?? If so tell it to hurry the f£&k up to me! X

LOL! I think this month maybe I didn't either! Using OPKs this month to make sure.. I'm getting this extremely light period which is highly unusual for me. I normally have a lot, and a lot of clots.. Short tho normally only 5 days.. IDK what is up with it this month!


----------



## mommaof3

Jeez about time I was able to get on here lol ive been in the woods at my dads all day and my butt is dragging I cant remember when I have felt this tired and all I did was sit and supervise had to move my chair a few time though lol 

Hi everyone and welcome to the new ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

whitbit do you temp?

Loren did that test have color on the line?


----------



## shaerichelle

Lol Nicole you didnt hurt yourself did you? 

I am tired, have cramps kinda like af and boobies hurt. Oh and my back. 

I need to do some yoga. Got some more plants today. My yard is so much a mess it will take me a good week to fix it!


----------



## jelliebabie

hello girls, were bk on haha, loren i wanna see ur evap, what test did u use?


----------



## shaerichelle

yah me too. Post it..

I am testing tomorrow Diane sorry lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you ovd cd 19:) 3 dpo things look good for you!


----------



## mommaof3

No Shan I wasnt allowed to do anything but watch and move out of the mens way so I dont know why im so tired my lo had a grand time he got to ride the tractor all day with papaw but knock on wood my naseau seems to be easing up it still its me off and on but does seem to be getting better my boobs are actually getting huge and look like a road map with all the dark veins and have been hurting like crazy but hey if thats what I have to deal with to get a little relief from the naseau then im fine with it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats good the nausea let off a little bit! I have a road map on my nips! lol. 

I bet lo had lots of fun. And you kinda had a break!:)


----------



## Whitbit22

SO glad its back on! was out all day and disappointed to see it down again! YAY! :) 

No, I don't temp.. I had thought about it before. It may be something I look for while Im grocery shopping next week though. Think it will help? Im scared I will get more confused. LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

glad the nausea has subsided nicole! I will know im pg if i get that tugging behind the belly button sensation alot of girls have described, ive been watching out for that one! Did any of u pregnant ladies get it? Shan, my charts not legit just now lol, was messing about, need to take out the last 2 temps, im only on cd20. Sorry x


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn u diane.. Yes the tugging at the belly button had today and yesterday..:wacko:

and of course last time..


----------



## shaerichelle

you ovd cd 17:) I know u did


----------



## Loren

sumtyms it luks llike it has an then it dusnt icant get it up on ere!ive sent jo it!coz shes the ony num i have!xxx oh and it was calld clear and simple!25miu xxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

FF charts are like Chinese to me! UGH I'd be so lost temping.


----------



## shaerichelle

whitbit.. buy a basal thermometer. I got a bd one on amazon for 13.00.. add them into fertility friend and it makes a chart:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and you put it in your mouth first thing when you wake up before you talk or get up. I got one that beeps to make sure my thermometer is in the proper place.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> sumtyms it luks llike it has an then it dusnt icant get it up on ere!ive sent jo it!coz shes the ony num i have!xxx

is it pink or blue? can u email it?


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I dont think I had any belly button tugging to be honest I was kinda like Ness not alot of symptoms till after I got the bfp and but I did pee alot and still am I get up at least 3 times a night if not more and I think I go about every half hour during the day lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh exciting Loren have you tried another test


----------



## calliebaby

Hey everyone!!! How are you all doing?
I think that the nausea has really started to hit me today. Also, my boobs are soooooo sore and itchy.
The first symptoms I had before i found out I was pregnant was peeing all of the time, sore boobs and cramps that would come and go. They were actually fairly strong cramps but not lie af. Kind of sharp almost. Also, my chart was way different this last cycle.


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Jo I dont think I had any belly button tugging to be honest I was kinda like Ness not alot of symptoms till after I got the bfp and but I did pee alot and still am I get up at least 3 times a night if not more and I think I go about every half hour during the day lol

Me too!!! I swear, every half an hour!!! :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Shae--I will look at Walmart and if they dont have one I will order one! I have to shop Wednesday so.. :) I am at the point where I will try anything and I hope I can get the learning curve of it all!

Hi Callie how are you feeling? :)


----------



## Loren

just chekd it again its gta dark tinge to it but deffo an evap!thats just sly isnt it haha xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Hey everyone!!! How are you all doing?
> I think that the nausea has really started to hit me today. Also, my boobs are soooooo sore and itchy.
> The first symptoms I had before i found out I was pregnant was peeing all of the time, *sore boobs and cramps that would come and go. They were actually fairly strong cramps but not lie af. Kind of sharp almost. Also, my chart was way different this last cycle*.

this is me for 3 days and with a backache
my boobs are painful and my breastbone hurt when I woke up badly:cry: of course along with my breasts.. I bought a sleep bra last time I was preggo for this at 16dpo cause it hurt.


----------



## calliebaby

Whitbit22 said:


> Shae--I will look at Walmart and if they dont have one I will order one! I have to shop Wednesday so.. :) I am at the point where I will try anything and I hope I can get the learning curve of it all!
> 
> Hi Callie how are you feeling? :)

I am feeling a little :sick: today, but it is a reassuring sickness:haha:

How are you doing? You can buy the bbt thermometers where you would buy an hpt or condoms. It will say BBT on it. Just make sure to take your temp at the same time each day before you get out of bed and record it on fertility friend. It is so easy.


----------



## Whitbit22

calliebaby said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Shae--I will look at Walmart and if they dont have one I will order one! I have to shop Wednesday so.. :) I am at the point where I will try anything and I hope I can get the learning curve of it all!
> 
> Hi Callie how are you feeling? :)
> 
> I am feeling a little :sick: today, but it is a reassuring sickness:haha:
> 
> How are you doing? You can buy the bbt thermometers where you would buy an hpt or condoms. It will say BBT on it. Just make sure to take your temp at the same time each day before you get out of bed and record it on fertility friend. It is so easy.Click to expand...

HAHAHA! Reassuring sickness huh? Sounds about right. Bet you're never so happy to be ill in your life ;)

Thanks I will look Im sure I will find! Then I can just pester you ladies if I dont know what to make of the temp thing. LOL I can see myself overanalyzing!

I am feeling so happy and optimistic about this cycle. I am getting to try all these new things if nothing else!! :) :cloud9:


----------



## shaerichelle

Whitbit22 said:


> Shae--I will look at Walmart and if they dont have one I will order one! I have to shop Wednesday so.. :) I am at the point where I will try anything and I hope I can get the learning curve of it all!
> 
> Hi Callie how are you feeling? :)

 a few of us temp here and can help you. I didnt find one at walmart. You dont want like a fast 30 second reader one it wont be accurate.

this is the one I got..
https://www.amazon.com/BD-Digital-T...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1271035509&sr=8-1


----------



## calliebaby

I truly believe that temping is an amazing tool to use. It lets you see what the hormones in your body are doing and helps you figure out when you are most likely to ovulate and if your luteal phase is long enough.

Yes, I never thought that I would be so happy to be nauseous in my life, but it lets me know that things are progressing.


----------



## shaerichelle

whitbit I started temping in the middle of a cycle. it has helped me.


----------



## calliebaby

I got mine at like a rite-aid or something.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Shae. I will get one this week when I order the last of my conception aids for the month! lol That is a good price too!


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay gals... I am gonna shower these cramps and this backache hurt :cry: Stupid fibro makes me more sensitive to pain! Ugh. Then Im gonna east some ice cream yah I found some almond milk ice cream.. yummy.. Its like heaven. Havent had ice cream in about 8 months..


----------



## shaerichelle

Whitbit22 said:


> Thanks Shae. I will get one this week when I order the last of my conception aids for the month! lol That is a good price too!

It is a very good price. and if I dont have it in the right spot it wont beep then I readjust it..

and it has a light for after so you can read it and records last temp


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww hope you feel better soon Shae! and yummm almond milk is awesome, cant imagine it in an ice cream version!!


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Nicole and Diane


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Callie so glad your feeling sick lol


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Callie so glad your feeling sick lol

:haha:
Thanks. Me too.


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shey


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello Shey :)


----------



## mommaof3

ok so my house smells like vanilla cake iceing cant figure out where the smell is comeing from dh cant smell it but boy it smells delicious


----------



## mommaof3

hi shey any news from df


----------



## calliebaby

That's pleasant:thumbup:

I think I need to lay down. I have had a stomachache on and off today and apparently it is back on. Talk to you all later.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey Nicole :wave:
Yea I talked to DF today.


----------



## mommaof3

ahhh Callie honey hope you feel better try some milk or some toast mine will do that and I usually just need to eat a little something I find if I snack every couple of hours it really helps


----------



## mommaof3

Shey is has he changed his mind about comeing to see you


----------



## calliebaby

It is gone already...weird. Yeah, I had a bad one this morning before I had eaten, I had some crackers and it went away.


----------



## Shey

Nicole he will come next month to see me as a birthday present to him from his parents


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie :wave:
Shan, youve had the tugging sensation?? I heard its associated with a bruised feeling pubic bone when pregnant! Do u have that too? Wow, so many symptoms! X


----------



## mommaof3

well I really hope he gets to come shey


----------



## mommaof3

callie I even grab a cracker or just some little something in the middle of the night when i get up I try my best not to let my stomach get empty the naseau is so much worse if you go to long without eating


----------



## Shey

me too Nicole


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole, vanilla cake icing sure beats the smell of dirty old men :rofl:

Shey, his parents are letting him come see u as a present?? He should'come see u anyway babe x


----------



## Shey

Di his parents are paying for his trip down here. wat he said was that he would be down here for 2weeks and then me and my son would fly back with him to Illinois


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope he dont let u dont again shey, promise me if he does you wont waste any more time on him, u deserve to be happy x


----------



## shaerichelle

yes diane bruised pubic bone. No silly symptoms like bloody nose etc. Tailbone hurts too


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane yes its deffiently better then old farm man any day


----------



## shaerichelle

shey honey I'm gonna be honest with you. I think he's playing games. And I'm not sure he's coming to see you. What he is doing to you is mean and unfair and you deserve better.


----------



## Shey

Thanks ladies for advice and I will take it in consideration. I'm emotional at the moment as my parents and I got into a fight and they are trying to kick me and my son out.


----------



## shaerichelle

oh no shey is there any help for single moms there..?


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Shey:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Shey sorry your haveing a bad night I dont know your parents but I really hope they wouldnt throw you and your son out we all say things in anger that we dont meen and would never do:hugs:


----------



## Shey

My mom kicked me out once for a month and i had to beg her to let me come back and that was 3 yrs ago. Seriously my mom would do that and she wouldn't care. There is some help for single moms but not much. I don't have a job so there wouldn't be anywhere for me and my lo to live w/o money


----------



## shaerichelle

shey call thetown and see if they have section 8 or some living places for single moms.. They have it here nd it's 30% of ur pay but of course it would $ 0 dollars for you.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh shey am sorry babe. Your df should get a place for u to live or move in with his parents temporarily!
Ok good night girls, good luck in the a.m shan with testing! Gdnite nicole :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I'll look into it Shan thank you.


----------



## mommaof3

Nite Diane 

shey maybe you should call around tomorrow to see what options you have I cant believe a mother would kick her daughter and grandson out knowing they have no where to go and no money I could never do that wish there was some way I could help :hugs:

Shan good luck in the am 

ok this momma is goin to bed 
goodnight my 4c ladies baby dust and sticky beans to all


----------



## shaerichelle

section 8 is a federal program.

gnite diane..

goodnight shey time for me to sleep
gnitght nicole


----------



## Shey

Night Shan and good luck with the test. hope its BFP for ya.

Wat can I say Nicole, my mom's psycho.


----------



## molly85

Hey all I am actually up very early after 16 hours sleep whoops but i deffinatly needed it.
I have e-mailed Lorens picture to myself on the phone it doesn't look very evap like so will investigate further when on later.

Shey my dad kicked me and molly out 4 years ago best thing he ever did. Being an adult and living at home is a rubbish option. Don't beg to come back if needs bemake sure your son can stay and is looked after then build your own life in the end you will appreciate it more. Tell this damn useless fiance of yourif he wants you he has you now and you get your own place together now. you have know each other for 3 years there is no point mucking about.

Callie & Ness glad to hear you guysare hitting the nausea.
Shan wotch out with the gardening you'll give ya self more back symptoms than you want but it willbe lovely if you take it slow and easy.

Diane get that man at it anyway.

Nicole man your sounding more PG than ever.

Welcome newbies.

Rachael Hello straight back on the horse girl and get them while their good.


Sorry if I missed anyone.

I think :Witch: maybe visiting a few days earlier than planned I'm either arthritic or she is coming from the right hip in spasmatich pain OOooooowwwwwwwwwwww. Nice warm bath and book and on withe the day. Diet has settled down on to phase 2 i think


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls, dont think iv ovd damm


----------



## molly85

Hey Diane I'll wizz and lookat your chart.
How are you otherwise?


----------



## molly85

I think you prob didOon the the 17th but amnotsure it'sgoing to be a :bfp:, you can keep me company tee hee until next month.

Hugs Diane


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Shae--I will look at Walmart and if they dont have one I will order one! I have to shop Wednesday so.. :) I am at the point where I will try anything and I hope I can get the learning curve of it all!
> 
> Hi Callie how are you feeling? :)
> 
> I am feeling a little :sick: today, but it is a reassuring sickness:haha:
> 
> How are you doing? You can buy the bbt thermometers where you would buy an hpt or condoms. It will say BBT on it. Just make sure to take your temp at the same time each day before you get out of bed and record it on fertility friend. It is so easy.Click to expand...

Callie I know what you mean lol - I actually want my MS to kick in now so it reassures me everything is ok lol! 

Bb's started hurting again over the weekend and they haven't since before my bfp and along with the new digi of "2-3" I'm sure I have nothing to worry about - just wish we had an earlier scan opportunity over here!


----------



## Nessicle

how is everyone today??

Diane - I didnt get the tugging sensation behind my belly button either - it was more like a light nipping sensation throughout the day of 8dpo and I had the tugging inside my uterus very very early that morning and by the end of the day my bb's were horrendously painful I could hardly move lol 

Shan how you hun? I kept missing your posts over the weekend as wasn't on too much - we had sunshine over here so was out in the garden soaking it up! 

I wanna see Loren's "evap"!! 

AFM, well got my midwife appt two week tomorrow yay! Had some bad tummy ache from trapped wind last night, I was trumping non stop through the night! It was so painful I actually thought there might be something wrong! Nothing today though thank goodness! 

Incredible thirst and peeing twice an hour at least but no MS yet, slightly too early for that to kick in anyway, I'll be expecting it in the next 2 weeks though! 

Had to buy some maternity trousers for work on Friday cos normal trousers dig in my bloat and OMG they are ridiculously comfy :haha: 

Did everyone have a nice weekend? xx


----------



## molly85

Here we go Loren's "EVAP" it's gone from her phone to mine to e-mail so fingers crossed it works. Personally I don't see the EVApyness of it and want to know what makes it an EVAP as I thinkit lookdlike a:bfp: and I don't often confidently say that.

Here goes:
 



Attached Files:







Loren invertstick.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4









loren stick.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nessicle

I'm no expert but it doesnt look like an evap to me!!!


----------



## molly85

can u see the second line too ness? i'll text her again in a minute and kick her butt to get on here.


----------



## Loren

im here haha xx its most definatly an evap thers a tinge of colour ther but nt the colour i want! :(i will get sum tests on my wa home and we will c then :) just on my wayto work xxx


----------



## molly85

How is it not good Loren? A fat old pink would be better but I think it's there. Hope I didn't wake you earlier.


----------



## jelliebabie

i see the 2nd line too! Find out how long it took to come up , ooh exciting x


----------



## Loren

because its gon much lighter now its dry ill just keep thinkn its evap til i test later lol.noooo u didnt its ok, my fone goes on silent wen am in bed haha no vibrate or anythin lol xxxx


----------



## molly85

Damn if I'm up every1 should be up


----------



## Loren

hiii diane, nesss, jooo!love the new piccie ness!! i turned away for 2mins lukd bk and it was ther!but it was a dark wee line if that makes sense like both me and brad thort ther was adark tingeof colour coming thru but wenit completely dried ther was nothin really.brad found an old IC test so forthe fun i peed on that and a dark but not pink line showd up on that exactly like the test thats up on here.so fx'd but notthinkng bfp till later today lol xxxx how r u all today?am on my way to work and the sun is shining its so not fair!xxx


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls newbie here :-D


----------



## Nessicle

Loren - my +hpt lines disappeared once they dried too - I asked about them on here and Kirstie told me that they do fade after a couple of hours and only Predictor's from Wilkinson's are the ones where the line stays! 

In fact I might go get one of those to save for my baby when it gets older! xx


----------



## molly85

LOL.
I ambeing tortured by good old mother nature she isabout to remove my internalorgans and is taking her time.my busy day has be shrunk to curling into a ball and requesting tlc. As of yet not evil behaviour


----------



## mommaof3

Jo sorry your feeling bad maybe af will arrive and stay around like she should so you can get it over with YAY no EVIL Jo dh must be happy about that lol 

Loren that test looks like it has color to me maybe the start of a BFP woohooo

Diane I think you did O you got your smiley :hugs:

Ness everything is fine I think you will feel better once you see the midwife


----------



## molly85

Yep nicole the kick in the guts i'm getting i think it will be full force


----------



## shaerichelle

jo darling hope you feel better..put a heating pad on ur belly.

diane babe you oved..like nicole said you had a smiley! Sometimes ff takes a few days to tell you.

loren that looks like a bfp to me.

nicole how you feeling?

me..bfn again.. Boobies hurt feel better with sleep bra. No cramps yet. Just got a blood taste in my mouth. Yuck.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Jo n Loren..nichole n Nessie poo!

Im eatin tomato soup mmm


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya shan, you snuck in on me while posting


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hey Jo n Loren..nichole n Nessie poo!
> 
> Im eatin tomato soup mmm

me too!! Only thing I fancied!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you're right Nicole will feel so much better when I've seen the midwife! Not got so many stretches and aches today so think bean is comfortable today he he no doubt will get plenty more "growing pains" soon! 

Shan sorry you got a bfn darling! :hugs: perhaps you have AF on the way finally after all this time and you can start afresh?


----------



## shaerichelle

don't really have af cramps like this or swelled hurting boobs. Af isn't sue til the 17 or 21st.

prefer my bfp.

talk later. Won't be on much today.


----------



## mommaof3

I dont even like tomato soup but it sounds really good dh has some in the cabinet so maybe soup and grilled cheese for dinner tonight im still trying to decide what I want for breakfast nothing much sounds good but pickles and ive eatin all of them lol

Ness tons more pains and growing aches to come so enjoy your little break while beanie is settling in and doing its thing

Brandy how is the driving going 

Shan sorry you got a bfn


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> don't really have af cramps like this or swelled hurting boobs. Af isn't sue til the 17 or 21st.
> 
> prefer my bfp.
> 
> talk later. Won't be on much today.

you silly sausage testing this early then - course it would be a bfn :hugs: 

I would wait until at least wednesday to test Shanny babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> I dont even like tomato soup but it sounds really good dh has some in the cabinet so maybe soup and grilled cheese for dinner tonight im still trying to decide what I want for breakfast nothing much sounds good but pickles and ive eatin all of them lol
> 
> Ness tons more pains and growing aches to come so enjoy your little break while beanie is settling in and doing its thing
> 
> Brandy how is the driving going
> 
> Shan sorry you got a bfn

yeah everything I look at I'm like blah don't know what I fancy half the time! 

Tomato soup seemed like a good choice though, had that and two slices of gluten free toast it was yummy! 

I got some celery and hoummous for later this afternoon (i can still have hoummous right?) 

yeah can't wait for more pains and aches :haha: got little sharp unpainful sensations (it almost tickles in a way lol) in my uterus (least that's where I think it is lol) and swear to god I get freaked out at the slightest thing ha ha I just keep telling myself - long as what you feel isn't accompanied by crippling pain or blood then I shouldnt worry myself! As you will know it's hard not to though lol, I just want my MS to kick in so this all feels more real! 

(Nicole you will be cursing me for saying that :haha:)


----------



## mommaof3

Ness I know the ms is a reassuring sign but you have to remember not everyone gets it i didnt have it hardly at all with my boys and the last lo I didnt get any with him till like the last 2 months then I was pukeing everyday and yes we all worry with every pain and new twinge you get but after you make it through first tri and the baby starts to move then you have that to reassure you and with this being your first everything has to learn where to stretch and where it is suppose to go so a little more of that going on with you then with us who have had little ones before so maybe rest a little more and put your feet up when you can and just enjoy it


----------



## jelliebabie

ness, as nicole says, just put your feet up when u can and relax, that babys going nowhere for another 8months. Shan sorry bout the bfn babe :hugs: im not sure whats happening with me, Hope ive ovd but might have to get some :sex: in just incase, but might have to threaten dh
With nicole and her needle :haha:
Loren are u gona test again? If it was a bfp then that means you would have ovd cd6 or 7, did u have any signs of ov? I really hope its a bfp!
Jo, tell that witch shes not welcome, hoping a :bfp: is brewing for u x


----------



## shaerichelle

I probably won't b on ay all today date night abd gardening.. Dsd is havn crisis good thing I didn't email...


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Nicole/Diane! 

Yeah I know everything is all good, think it's just still sinking in which is why I'm crapping myself at every twinge :haha:

I'm feeling shattered today wish i could go home and rest :cry: damn I hate working! Wish OH made enough to support us without me working lol I know its far away yet but will be hard going back to work after 9 months with LO! I plan to savour every second of it! :D 

whats wrong with DSD Shan? 

Lol Diane I would threaten DH too!! x


----------



## mommaof3

Shan hope everything is ok 

Diane do I need to come give dh a talking lol 

Ness after first tri you will start to feel better and not be so tired it doesnt last long but its a nice relief lol


----------



## mommaof3

bbiab have to run to town and get a few groceries lol pickles really


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shanny, sorry about the bfn. It's till early, girl!

Nessie, I know it's scary..every little twinge makes you think the worst..I def know that one!

All will be ok though :hugs:

I want some pickles now!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls - it's so good to have this site I would be going mental if I didnt have you girls lol! 

bbiab gotta do some work (ugh) and I'm starving again lol - celery and hummus here I come!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I wish you didn't have to work too lol..then we could just sit n chat all day long. I've finally got a few minutes to myself. DD is in here doing her homework while DH deals with tilers and builders. It's total chaos here.


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Brandy :hugs: 

gosh don't envy you with the chaos!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Even my cat is getting on my nerves. Help meeeeeeeee!


----------



## Nessicle

lol my cats are soooo loving towards me at the moment I struggle to walk cos they're under my feet wanting cuddles all the time! They say your pets can tell when you are pregnant though!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

She is loving..which makes me seem even meaner lol. I just can't stand her and her shedding and scratching. Rawr.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Shey hun :hugs: Sorry to hear that you're having a rough time of things lately. I haven't read back enough to get all the details, but just know that we're all here for you.


----------



## Shey

Thank you PeaceLoveBaby


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

How's your little man? He's so cute.


----------



## Shey

He's good, he's in daycare right now. He's teething again and he's 21months.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh yikes...I don't miss the teething-screaming stages. Poor lil guy though..I know it must be miserable. I had a wisdom tooth coming in and thought I was dying lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

My wisdom teeth got pulled last year cause they hurt.. come to find out.. Its my tmj not my wisdom teeth.. they still hurt..

Think I am not getting a bfp..symptoms went away.. just waiting now.


----------



## Loren

hey girls just finishd work and havent pee'd for 5 hrs so tha wee thats trying to cum out ryt nw on this jumpy bumpy bus haha shud be useful for poas gna get sum wen i get off.ino itl be bfn just gta feeln but we'l c (i always think the worse so that am not ver disappnd with the outcome)xxxx iyaaaa nicle, brandy,shan an shey. sorry to hear u gt bfn shan its too erly yet anyway sweety so dont lose hope hope dsd is ok xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

dsd is okay.

yah me too.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shannon, you know symptoms aren't always constant..no giving up yet! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Yea but i gave him tylenol last night so he's feeling better. I have to get him from daycare at 2


----------



## jelliebabie

yes shannon, sometimes they say the best symptom is having no symptoms! Ive heard so many people say theyve got no symptoms and then they get a :bfp: everything still'crossed for u! How long till u test loren? X


----------



## Shey

I have a major major major headache


----------



## jelliebabie

is it maybe a migraine shey? It could be stress related, have u sorted things out with your parents yet?x


----------



## Shey

They are the ones that gave me the migraine and no they still want me and my son out


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> yes shannon, sometimes they say the best symptom is having no symptoms! Ive heard so many people say theyve got no symptoms and then they get a :bfp: everything still'crossed for u! How long till u test loren? X

I agree :thumbup: only had sore bb's for 2 days then nothing lol! 

But boy is the tiredness kicking in today, I've always felt "mentally" tired at work but this is pure physical exhuastion, I've got a bad headache from fighting the tiredness boo!!


----------



## Nessicle

sorry you're feeling rubbish Shey! could indeed be stress related!


----------



## Shey

Nessie my parents stress me out alot

I am tired of their abuse and threats


----------



## Nessicle

That's sad to hear - what are they saying?


----------



## Aislinn

Good afternoon Girls...


----------



## Nessicle

hi Aislinn! How are you?


----------



## Loren

testd girlies and bfn oh wel expectd it anyway, but on te plus side i think i may be actually oving today or soon went the loo before and felt a lil gush as i puld dwn my undaer and ther was a lil white discharge on my under and very squishy wen i wiped :D Xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

well brill news on the ov Loren! Well if you got a bfn today then sure you will get a bfp in 2 weeks! xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Ness... I'm doing well. How you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

I'm ok thanks Aislinn! Just started feeling exhausted and a bit icky sicky here and there but nothing major! Got a whamming headache from struggling through the tiredness! 

home time now though it's 5.30 yay! xx


----------



## Shey

My mom told me this morning that she would have my son taken away from me and have me out on the streets and shit


----------



## mommaof3

Ness go home and get you and little bean a nap 

shey sorry you feel bad 

Diane Hi did dh give in or do I need to threaten his man hood lol 


Hi everyone its a beautiful afternoon here to bad I dont have the energy to drag my butt outside ahh maybe later when dh gets home and i dont have to chase the lo all over the yard lol


----------



## Aislinn

Ness... Tired... That is hard when you work. Just go home and have DH take care of you. ;-)


----------



## Koromaru

Shey, what the hell?


----------



## Koromaru

shaerichelle said:


> Koromoru...
> Oh Dear I know how you feel? I didnt ov until CD 70! Are your periods always irregular? Take chaste tree berry or vitex for a few days.. I did that right before I ovd.. I think it might have helped. :hugs:

 
I'm a bit scared of interaction between natural stuff and chimic stuff that I have to take for my health :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey, if u dont mind me asking, but what triggered it all off with ur mom?
Nicole, i cudnt be bothered bding, mite do it tonight. My chart has baffled me this month, but they say u get a :bfp: when u least expect it so u never know :haha: any sign of ovulation yet koromaru?


----------



## mommaof3

Diane maybe a baffling chart is a good sign lol
my lo is watching the home shopping channel and seems very interested lol


----------



## Shey

I have no idea Diane! She just went psycho and I can't take her abuse and threats no more


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey, if u dont mind me asking, but what triggered it all off with ur mom?
Nicole, i cudnt be bothered bding, mite do it tonight. My chart has baffled me this month, but they say u get a :bfp: when u least expect it so u never know :haha: any sign of ovulation yet koromaru?


----------



## jelliebabie

hello


----------



## Nixilix

yo girls, sorry bout the rough time shey.. hey to xluciax too... our new girl!! xx


----------



## mommaof3

YAY my little man has fallen asleep so mommy gets a nap today to wooohoooo bbiab ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

wheres everyone gone? Very quiet in here today lol, shey, cant you and df get a place somewhere, you could get a part-time job. You need him more than ever just now, make sure hes there for you. 
This is a true test of your relationship x


----------



## Nixilix

hey diane! you ok? oh wont BD until we have had the scan on wednesday... hope i dont o before then!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Shey that is horrible what your mum said!! 

Nicole gosh I wish I could've come home to nap - went to OH's parents for dinner as we do every monday and then had to go get catfood etc literally only just sat down I'm exhausted!! OH nearly bloody drove off without me in the car too - had one leg in and one leg out trying to move my stuff outta the footwell so I could get in properly and he started driving I crapped myself I kept saying "be careful! Are you trying to kill me and bean?!" lol I was upset and petrified my heart was in my mouth after that! 

Thankfully it was only a couple of seconds before I shouted at him to stop so no harm was caused!


----------



## Aislinn

Ness 

Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## Nessicle

Aislinn said:


> Ness
> 
> Have you told anyone yet?

well obviously OH, mum and Dad and my sisters, and a couple of close friends but that's it, I'm waiting til 12 weeks to announce on Facebook and tell work colleagues, it's hard at work though cos they don't know and I'm having to get other colleagues to lift and bend down under desks etc - just keep making excuses lol!


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaaaaaaa, had a very bad arguement with OH before i recall the exact words he used wer.....UR A FAT C*NT I CANT STAND U I DONT EVEN WANT TO BE WITH YOU.....to what my reaction was.....y r u with me then..hahah stopd him ded silly *******!!!!nw hes trying to be nice HA no chance!!!he can wait till i need his swimmers later!!!!oh and was sitting in the living room before and i seen 3 little boys about 12 holding 2LITRE BOTTLES OF LAMBERINI!!!!!!then one of them through his bottle into a car window!!!!!!!!!!the police have been here for agesss!!!!xxxxx so sorry ur having a rough time shey!!!!! thanx ness ino i really hope so, the lady i work 4 sed today she can actually see me with a daughter (first birth) and shes going to look exactly like me :D xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

omg Ness hope you smacked him or something lol 

Loren what a terrible thing to have said he needs smacked to 

my dh seems to be in a mood also maybe I need to bring the list back out lol


----------



## Nixilix

mine wont do any rumpy pumpy til scan done. put him on the list. mind you, my pom pom is itchy after shaving so dont think i need the friction hahahaha


----------



## Loren

ino!!!!it all stemmed from asking him would he take the dog over to his mums for abit while the police came in for me to give a statement!!!!!WTF they all want noking out!!!!!!!!!must be all men shud b a dick nite/day!!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

how r u and beanie anyway nicole? hahahahahahahahaha rachel that amused me!!!! if your teling that then i'm letting spill that i walked like i had shat my pants today because my mary moo is getting "grow back" hahahaha hurts like hell dusnt it!!!!!!and even more wen u try not to but u have to scratch!!!!xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

hahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I have to keep re adjusting my knick knicks cause they are catching on the regrowth hahaha. oh my i actually am LOL!!!!! Im scratching like a bloke. bring on the days where i dont have to do this crap ahahahaha


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahha i feel like i shud have testicles hahahaha eeee tha words just not rite!!!!!how r u huni??xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

im good thanks, just wana bloody o. Im not looking forward to first af, i think that'll upset me.

how are you?? poke your OH in the eyeball for being a nobber. mines on Call of Duty.. keeps him occupied bless. I must admit, i love that game too. but this is more fun


----------



## molly85

God I hate trimming the lady garden. The scratching is sooo annoying then Iget all paranoid I'm being wotched.
OH has a coldor hayfeaver so is amissery though we did have a 7 hour nap whoopsie.
Ladies who get :witch: how far in advace does it feel like your be kicked in the lower stomach? I'm in agony at the moment , agony I expect not bleeding yet I don't eugh I feel like a swollen pigwillit please all just come out. 
Shey soz your mum seems to be being unfair but it willallwork out for the best.
Shan sounds like your in my boat I cant get rid of the taste of asparagus frommy mouth and I ate it a few days ago. :witch: is a new start so yay.

Sowwy Loren it was a damn good evap these things are designed to confuse us all.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Nixilix

hey Jo, sorry you in pain :(


----------



## Nixilix

right girls, there is 8 people reading this and noone talking... come on!!!!


----------



## molly85

i needto get off my butt and go getsome medication but finding the sofa toooo snuggly


----------



## Nixilix

im loving my sofa and my blankie... im hungry.


----------



## molly85

i can't decide if Iamhungry ornot Iwas looking forward to bolognase no pasta but the sauce wita bit of cheese


----------



## Nixilix

no pasta?!?!?! i dont like tomato based sauces so bolognase is outta the question for me. i soooo want a creme egg!


----------



## molly85

ohhh chocolate. I am still on my diet so no pasta yet had my first oat cakes this morning with some yucky milk


----------



## Nixilix

i dont like the sound of this diet!! fair play though, my sister is tryin gto lose weight for the wedding, already lost 1.5 stone. putting the work in gets results xx


----------



## giggles.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh creme eggs, I am sure I have a couple of them in the kitchen that have been forgot about. hehehe going to hunt them down.


----------



## Nixilix

can you post me one please...


----------



## Nixilix

its ok, i found some squares and peanut butter m&ms xx!!!


----------



## molly85

yeah it's a bit limited but i have stuck at itfor2 weeks improving my exercise as well. The pain has just got to me at least I haven't burried my head in my easter eggs


----------



## Nixilix

i didnt get any easter eggs at easter. did eat about 100 before it rhough!!

i can run round the lake at work, should help me shift a few pounds. and the showers at work are goooooooooood


----------



## molly85

where are u rachael, sounds like u work at the university of surrey


----------



## Nixilix

i live in northamptonshire xx


----------



## molly85

ohhh. i'm not quite up torunning again i always think I'll fallover


----------



## giggles.

Nixilix said:


> can you post me one please...

I found 4 hahaha, will post two to you :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi everyone.. leaving with dh

he thinks I am preggo cause I am emotional and my breasts are bigger..

Diane email:)


----------



## Loren

o god i am soooooo borddd!!!!!anything entertaining going on in ur lives???? just getting redy to watch Great ormand Street (i think thats what the hospitals called) xxxxxxx andddd YUK to creme eggs and YUKKKKKKKKKKKKKK to a diet haha although i am cheering u on jooo!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

have a great night shannon, enjoy urslef babe! Going to my emails just now :hugs:


----------



## Loren

going to watch this brb xxxxxxx enjoy ur nyt shan huni xxxxxx am stil gna be here am just pretending am not writing OH doesnt want to watch this and will turn over if he nos am on here ahaha xxx diane did u see what my boss told me today???xxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey shan have a good night lets hope hes onthe ball and not got boob eye lol,finally got my bolognes


----------



## Loren

any1 find it hard to get on b4!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

Dianewas having probs she text me


----------



## Loren

ohhh it wasa bitch kept sending me to some site webmaster!!!!is she coming back on or staying off till tomorrow?xxxx


----------



## molly85

might be back on she was wotching tv


----------



## Loren

okey doke...how r u jo??x


----------



## molly85

i wasin pain,been tierd all dayeven though I slept, you?


----------



## Koromaru

Hi girls,
I'm sinking my frustration of long-cycle-no-ov-and-no-af with Heavenly Hash Ice cream :blush:


----------



## Loren

awwww sorry ur in pain hun.am fine just real tired only just realised the time!!!!i have to be up for 7am haha o god!!! my boss told me today she can see me with a daughter and shes going to look exactly like me!!!!!hahaha if thats true i am made up!!!!OH wud be a very ugly girl hahahaha hes quite ugly as a male to but hey ho what can u do hahaha  xxxxx just got ur testing 1 2 text haha xxx


----------



## Loren

hey koromaru :) :hugs: :wave: how r u?oooh god :hugs: for the stress sweety but thumbs up for the ice cream haha xx


----------



## molly85

Whatexactly is in that ice creamit sounds very relaxing


----------



## mommaof3

yummy ice cream id have some but my bean has turned the naseau on full force tonight ugh 

Jo hope you get to feeling better 

Hi loren and koromaru

I know shan is on date nite 

but where is Diane,callie and kirstie and shey and anyone that I missed my brain has gone to mush today


----------



## molly85

Diane is wotching Corrie.& Kirstie maybe at work


----------



## molly85

Thanks all Istill feel like a teen when this happens it's all new again and has me hiding in bed


----------



## Koromaru

it's chocolate fudge ice cream, with chocolate chips and some waffle biscuits bits. It's really good for the soul, I must say!:hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

molly85 said:


> Thanks all Istill feel like a teen when this happens it's all new again and has me hiding in bed

Jo, how did you found out for the Hypothyroidism? Did you have any symptoms or you discovered it with a batch of tests?


----------



## molly85

all i readwas Hash I thought it was an intresting sort of ice cream


----------



## molly85

Yeah it was in an allergy test but i have had syptoms for years I thought it was just left over glandular feaver from 10 years ago


----------



## Koromaru

By the way congrats for your weight loss!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh thanks, still loads to go but hopefully I'm well on the way


----------



## Koromaru

come on, loads? You're a pretty gal! I hope it's only because of a health matter cuz' you look gorgeous in that red dress.


----------



## molly85

lol don't my boobs were falling out and i didn't realise until i recently saw the pictures. I am obease according to the doctors I will still be over weight once i have completedmy ticker. The thyroid issue and depo provera have caused some weight gain


----------



## Koromaru

I didn't know depo provera could do that :wacko:
And hey! at least you have boobs! I don't haha:hugs:


----------



## molly85

I am just blushing now. I havejust tried part of my easter egg. only a small bit as it wasn't that nice. Does the :witch: warp your taste buds?


----------



## Whitbit22

The witch does mine! I havent eaten any meat all week. It grosses me out. I am LOVIN peanut butter and jelly and banana sandwiches tho!! I have lost 2 pounds too! Maybe if i get all excited and make a huge deal of losing a couple pounds I'll finally get my :bfp: !!!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo! When u eat healthy your tastr buds change and unhealthy food doesnt sound so good anymore! So thats a good thing for the diet! Loren honey, yes i read what she said! But dont go giving her the credit, remember you heard it here first! :haha: i bought a new bra today and cos of my weight gain ive gone from a 38dd to a 38f :shock: oh well, had better start that diet soon, think i will'join my old slimming club again On wednesday! So good night just now girls, am going to sleep now, im shattered, fell asleep watching the emmerdale repeat and dh Rudely woke me up to go to bed! Contemplating getting little general to stand to attention for one last shot at :sex: just incase ive not ovd. To be honest tho my temps probably not the most reliable as ive been taking them at 3hrs apart Sometimes! Anyway, goodnite my luvlies, sweet :baby: dreams to all!
P.s sorry that your ms has came back to kick your ass again! Love to u and beanie xx


----------



## molly85

hey callie yur ears unwinding yay.

Witbit hey that sounds gross you sure you don't already have your :bfp:?


----------



## molly85

Hey diane Wow FFFFFFF? it's thenumberbit i wouldwory about not the cup. Have a good sleep get that general up you spend to long sticking other hard things in there girl


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: jo, u been spying on me or u talking avout my thermometer? :haha:


----------



## molly85

Guilty concence


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Jo and Diane you crack me up agh I have taken my pill and my stomach is still so sick I think my little beanie is being a brat already lol I guess if being pregnant was loads of fun then we wouldnt be so willing to suffer the pain to get the little darlings into the world


----------



## molly85

lol Nicole it must be a proper girly girl then get ya pink ribbons out


----------



## Koromaru

mommaof3 said:


> lmao Jo and Diane you crack me up agh I have taken my pill and my stomach is still so sick I think my little beanie is being a brat already lol I guess if being pregnant was loads of fun then we wouldnt be so willing to suffer the pain to get the little darlings into the world

What's the pill for?


----------



## mommaof3

my ob gave me phenagren to take at night to help with the naseua only it really doesnt do much but make me really thirsty


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo, got my :sex: ''already, that was quick'' i hear ya say? ''just the way i like it'' :haha:
Did the woofwoof again and no pain! Mustve been low cervix last time? Ok am defo going to sleep nw, nite girlies xx


----------



## molly85

night Diane don't for get to take ya hard thing with you


----------



## mommaof3

lol you to are on a roll tonight and if it is a girl Jo Im thinking she is gonna be a little diva ok my 4c lovelies im off to bed baby dust to all


----------



## molly85

lol. night nicoleI might not be on tomorrow night I have an interview and a football game to go to then 14hour day wednesday


----------



## calliebaby

Shey wanted me to let you all know that her and her on are moving in with her sister. She will have internet there, but her computer is not working atm.


----------



## molly85

ah right I saw on facebook some1 was offering her a place to stay. 
Hugs Callie I'v missed you


----------



## Whitbit22

molly85 said:


> hey callie yur ears unwinding yay.
> 
> Witbit hey that sounds gross you sure you don't already have your :bfp:?

No i havent gotten my :bfp: yet!! I wish :)
I thought pb and jelly and banana was pretty common? I dont care.. Sometimes i eat it for breakfast, sometimes dinner. Im in love lol


----------



## Nixilix

Good luck with the interview jo xxx


----------



## Wantabean

so came on coz had scan today and no1 is here. booooo xxx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> woohoo, got my :sex: ''already, that was quick'' i hear ya say? ''just the way i like it'' :haha:
> Did the woofwoof again and no pain! Mustve been low cervix last time? Ok am defo going to sleep nw, nite girlies xx

lol me and OH only last about 10 mins we can't be arsed with all the phaffing around lol even when I dressed up (no chance thats happening now - too much bloat can't even get it on lol) we didnt last long! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Kirstie I'm here babe let me see the scan!! Did all go well??


----------



## Nessicle

Watched a bit of True Blood last night, had a mega mega headache alllll night though from fighting sleep in the afternoon while I was at work, not looking forward to that being a regular thing!! Oh well! 

Been a bit crampy today so think beanie has done a bit of growing lol, it's gone away now though - the cramps still freak me out especially with the gushing of the CM - talk about giving me a heartattack every 5 mins lol! xx


----------



## molly85

Hey Ness and Kirstie.
Thanks Rachael I think I am going to muck it up properly


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Jo :wave:


----------



## molly85

Hey ness i'm bricking it. thesepeople know me inside out and i have to be interviewed


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning 

bfn again.

Swelled and painful breasts and nips and veniy in my breasts are my only symptoms..have to have bra on at all times even sleeping or else they hurt. DH and I went and got me some sleep bras. Oh and I seem very emotional.

getting ds ready for school might be on later..


----------



## molly85

Hey shan did you get my e-mail?

Have a good day don't know if i'll be on later


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes darling. I read it and fell asleep. I will reply in a hour:) I cant barely stay awake at night these days.

How are you doing on the weight?

Are you on Phase 2?


----------



## Wantabean

hi guys :wave: 
ness it went perfect. apparently baby is gona be huge lol i actually heard the heartbeat. i started crying loads lol there is only 1 but it was amazing!!! i seen spuds feet, arms (one waving), huge head and its big fat tummy lol i have never in my life experienced anything like that. mw is gona get my booking appointment sorted for couple of weeks then next scan. i cant wait. will pop up pics later wen i go to mums. xxx


----------



## molly85

Yup. treating myself to some porridge with a splash of sugar for brunch. i ave to get stuff for work so will get a salad and some lovely nutty brown bread lol. my easter was yucky so only eatting tiny bits


----------



## Wantabean

jo sorry it was yucky. xxx


----------



## molly85

Kirstie so proud well done. Can you message them to me later as i won't beon and would love to see spud. Big hugs.


----------



## molly85

its good kirstie means I won't pig out


----------



## Nessicle

sorry for the bfn Shan! 

Jo don't worry about the interview go in there strong and confident and you will be fine :) 

Kirstie OMG how amazing!! I'm gutted i have to wait til 12 weeks!! I wish we could have reassurance sooner than that!! 

What did they date you as?


----------



## Wantabean

i can try jo. mine doesnt sent pic msgs and garrys is fecked lol i honestly cant explain how amazing it was. i dnt really feel pg these days so was prepared for worse. well thats ok then. woo sexy jo is getting a sexy bum :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

i am dating at 7 and 2. have passed milestone :happydance: 
i still havent been to my docs yet to tell her im pg lol hows your symptoms?

shan i bet you get your :bfp: tomorrow or the following day


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> i am dating at 7 and 2. have passed milestone :happydance:
> i still havent been to my docs yet to tell her im pg lol hows your symptoms?

Yeah not too bad, I'm just struggling by late afternoon at work cos I feel so drained by then. Peeing about 3 times an hour and having to eat every couple of hours cos I'm hungry, but trying to stick to celery and hummus or a slice of toast or some fruit - I want to try not to put much weight on if I can. I want to start swimming in 2nd tri, will feel safer swimming by then and tbh right now just dn't have the energy for exercise! 

Have some major baby bloat by the end of the day but it starts off relatively flat lol!

Other than that not feeling much by way of symptoms but as Nicole said by 6 weeks they will have kicked in I'm sure lol! 

Noticed some nice big veins on my lower stomach on the left! xxx


----------



## Koromaru

Hello girl,
a lot to do at work today, it'll keep my mind of my stupid cycle haha. CD50, can you believe it? Ahh Shannon, I know how you feel now.


----------



## Nessicle

CD50?! wowzers!!


----------



## Koromaru

Yeah:cry:
First cycle off the pill. No ov, no AF. It's like I don't even get to try for a baby with no Ov, bummer.


----------



## Wantabean

ah ness :hugs: am so happy your feeling so crappy :rofl: 
do i tell work now? mw strongly recommends it due to moving people in hoists all day. xx


----------



## Nessicle

they say it can take 2-3 months for your body to regulate after coming off the pill hun! it took me 3 cycles and I had been on bcp for 12 years x


----------



## Wantabean

Koromaru said:


> Yeah:cry:
> First cycle off the pill. No ov, no AF. It's like I don't even get to try for a baby with no Ov, bummer.

aw im sorry :hugs: have u been to docs? xx


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> ah ness :hugs: am so happy your feeling so crappy :rofl:
> do i tell work now? mw strongly recommends it due to moving people in hoists all day. xx

:rofl: :growlmad: :haha: 

I would if you're expected to lift etc! 

I am planning to tell just my boss and HR around 8 weeks cos I don't want to have to keep taking days off for midwife appointments lol. Won't tell everyone else at work til 12 weeks though x


----------



## molly85

It'll appear when you don't expect it


----------



## Koromaru

Nessicle said:


> they say it can take 2-3 months for your body to regulate after coming off the pill hun! it took me 3 cycles and I had been on bcp for 12 years x

 
Thanks ness, it know it can be long. I was just hoping that i might be lucky, crazy dreams


----------



## Koromaru

Wantabean said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Yeah:cry:
> First cycle off the pill. No ov, no AF. It's like I don't even get to try for a baby with no Ov, bummer.
> 
> aw im sorry :hugs: have u been to docs? xxClick to expand...

Yeah, they say to wait 6months and come back if nothing changed. Nice advice isnt it? :coffee:


----------



## Nessicle

I know it's hard - my second cycle I got AF on Valentine's Day and then got a text that day from a close friend saying she was 12 weeks pregnant, I asked her how long it took and she caught on the first month....I was distraught! x


----------



## mommaof3

Jo good luck with the interview I hope you get to feeling better 

Shan sorry you got a bfn

Kirstie honey so very happy for you those scans truly put you in awe of your little spud and make it much more real so glad you seen and heard the heartbeat ive read that the chance of anything going wrong goes way down after that 


Ness sorry your so exhauseted that struggling to stay awake wears you out even more hopefully that will get better for you soon I worked with my last little one and would combine my breaks so id take a long lunch I was able to eat and grab a little nap 

Koromaru what bc pills were you on


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i think thats a good idea. im on a training day tomorrow so will tell her then. i love feeling crappy just as much as i hate it lol. cant wait to get to 2nd tri :happydance: 
does any1 want to be my bump buddie? :blush: xx


----------



## Koromaru

Nicole, I was on Diane 35 (generic name Cyestra)


----------



## shaerichelle

Koromaru said:


> Hello girl,
> a lot to do at work today, it'll keep my mind of my stupid cycle haha. CD50, can you believe it? Ahh Shannon, I know how you feel now.

It is awful. I have been in tears almost everyday for like 3 weeks now. I told Dh I dont know how much more I can handle what if I get af (although not sure I will) and then have to wait another 45+ days to ovulate again.


Kirstie, I hope I do.. cause this is hard.

off to shower bbiab

Jo will respond to email soon!


----------



## mommaof3

oh ill be bump buddies with you and spud


----------



## Wantabean

Koromaru said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Yeah:cry:
> First cycle off the pill. No ov, no AF. It's like I don't even get to try for a baby with no Ov, bummer.
> 
> aw im sorry :hugs: have u been to docs? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, they say to wait 6months and come back if nothing changed. Nice advice isnt it? :coffee:Click to expand...

doctors are useless!! :growlmad: i hope it sorts itself out for you huni :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

so what is your edd now Kirstie me and Brandy dont have to worry about you going before us do we lol


----------



## Koromaru

Shannon, I hear ya. Women with long cycles of the world..unite!


----------



## mommaof3

I was just reading on my ticker my little one has hair I kinda doubt that all my babies are born pretty much born bald lol


----------



## mommaof3

Ive not heard of that pill koromaru hopefully once you get af it will regulate itself pretty quickly


----------



## Koromaru

Are eyelashes considered hair? If so, your baby has hair! :flower:


----------



## molly85

yep kirstie tell boss person and occy health


----------



## Wantabean

woo thanks nicole. :) its the 27th of nov but mw said it will change again but will be about then :happydance: how far on were you in your avatar? xx


----------



## mommaof3

Jo you need to add me as a friend on farmville lol ive developed another addiction im afraid


----------



## mommaof3

they dated me as 7 weeks but I was close to 9 and you couldnt really see anything in mine I got to see the heartbeat and that was all and dont get another untill 20 to 22 weeks ok so Nov 26 is my bday and the nov 28th is my 2 year olds so either one of those days would be good lol 

lol hadnt thought of that koromaru


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> I was just reading on my ticker my little one has hair I kinda doubt that all my babies are born pretty much born bald lol

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

she didnt even let me hear the heartbeat but it was a scan at the emergency room I was haveing pain from the cyst so guess she wasnt checking for much more on the beanie then a date and heartbeat ill be far enough along at my next ob appointment for him to try and hear the heartbeat he wont try till around 12 weeks he said anything sooner will just worry me lol


----------



## mommaof3

have any of you thought of getting one of those home dopplers to listen to the heatbeat ive thought about it but im afraid if I couldnt find it one day id panic and I know the bean moves and hides so not always possible to hear it till you get really far along but I know me and I would panic so probably not a good idea this early on for me maybe once the beanie gets moveing around good and I can feel it


----------



## Wantabean

well at least you will be able to hear. i got about twenty mins spent on my scan. she zoomed right in so we could see everything. i heard the heartbeat but it was quite irregular then she was checking my cysts. i asked to hear it again and second time it was really steady :happydance: i couldnt wait till 20weeks :hugs: xx


----------



## Wantabean

i was just thinking about a doppler. i want one lol wen do they work from?


----------



## mommaof3

if its a good one I read some ladies could hear as ealry as 8 weeks they were really tiny so maybe would work good for you but I think bettween 11 and 13 weeks is more common


----------



## mommaof3

they dont even really do a 12 weeks scan over here alot depends on the ob but it is really common not to have your first scan untill 20 weeks i wouldnt have had one if I hadnt went to the er with the cyst pain


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> have any of you thought of getting one of those home dopplers to listen to the heatbeat ive thought about it but im afraid if I couldnt find it one day id panic and I know the bean moves and hides so not always possible to hear it till you get really far along but I know me and I would panic so probably not a good idea this early on for me maybe once the beanie gets moveing around good and I can feel it

My Dh told me no cause I would be on it every hour:cry:

Maybe I can sneak it.:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shan im still not sure I really dont want to cause myself any more stress then I already do and I know id be on the phone to the dr in a panic


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Jo good luck with the interview I hope you get to feeling better
> 
> Shan sorry you got a bfn
> 
> Kirstie honey so very happy for you those scans truly put you in awe of your little spud and make it much more real so glad you seen and heard the heartbeat ive read that the chance of anything going wrong goes way down after that
> 
> 
> Ness sorry your so exhauseted that struggling to stay awake wears you out even more hopefully that will get better for you soon I worked with my last little one and would combine my breaks so id take a long lunch I was able to eat and grab a little nap
> 
> Koromaru what bc pills were you on

Thanks honey, we don't get breaks unfortunately! We do get an hour lunch though and I go sit in the toilets (cold toilets lol) for 10 mins during the day when I need to get away from my desk and take a few deep breaths! 

i want to see my beanie's heartbeat in a couple of weeks NHS is shit like that!


----------



## mommaof3

I meen you all have heard of my little obsession and being banned from discovery health lol


----------



## Wantabean

mommaof3 said:


> they dont even really do a 12 weeks scan over here alot depends on the ob but it is really common not to have your first scan untill 20 weeks i wouldnt have had one if I hadnt went to the er with the cyst pain

thats really bad!! what if its multiples or theres a problem? can you go private? u gona get a doppler? xx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie your a tiny thing so they might be able to hear the beanies heart rate around 8 weeks or so maybe if you get a really understanding mw they will send you for an early scan do you have any vacation time you could take till some of the exhaustion from early pregnancy eases


----------



## mommaof3

yeah there are alot of places that do private scans but you have to have a prescription from your ob and have already heard a heartbeat before they will do one and im sure if there was a problem or possible mulitpuls then you would get one sooner


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey


----------



## Wantabean

hi shey.

ness im with nhs. i have found them not too bad this time.

shan i would be the exact same :rofl: :rofl: 
does anyone know a good brand of doppler. also need a nice formal maternity dress any1 any ideas? xx


----------



## mommaof3

wonder where Diane is doing the WOOF WOOF lol


----------



## mommaof3

try Ebay for the doppler not sure about the dress


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont know what you have over there, but I like motherhood here...

I bought some sleep bras there last night :blush: My poor boobies

LOL its okay Nicole I dont think you should buy a doppler.. My scan in the ER was 985.00 !


----------



## Wantabean

gona get some lunch will bbiab xx


----------



## Nessicle

I might have to invest in a doppler then! would be awesome to hear the heartbeat anytime I wanted!! :cloud9: 

I do have holidays but me and OH are wanting to take a holiday abroad before bubba comes and I only have 17 days for the year, have already taken two for the docs and midwife, plus we have to give at least a week's notice for holiday - once work know though I think it will make it easier if I need to take an emergency day off here or there!


----------



## Shey

how you ladies doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

alright shey how are you


----------



## mommaof3

Ness maybe just take a firday off and have a long weekend to get a lttle extra rest


----------



## mommaof3

ok kirstie eat bunches lol


----------



## mommaof3

pretty good Shey how about you


----------



## Nessicle

yeah good idea Nicole - I've booked Tuesday 27/4 off for my midwife appointment, might actually book Monday off too so I have an extra long weekend!


----------



## mommaof3

oh yeah Ness that would be good and im sure give you a chance to rest up I think thats the day I go to the ob hmm ill have to look and make sure Im terrible with appointments


----------



## Aislinn

Morning all, 

Sorry Shannon for your BFN. is AF Late?


----------



## Aislinn

Maybe someone can give me some advice. So I've had Nausea really bad for 2 months lost 6lbs but have had AF but light and 2 times last month. I can't eat or drink anything. I went to the doc. She is running test she was worried about my weight loss nothing else. I want to eat but then I can't. 

I'm thinking all of its stress. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Shey

Im doin ok just applying for job online.Gonna go to my sister's soon so I wanna atleast have applied at places.


----------



## mommaof3

I think im gonna get off here soon and go buy some dog clippers and shave my malteses she has way to much hair for me to keep up with right now poor littl thing u cant tell her back from her front she wont keep her ponytail in and is just a hughe ball of fluff I dont know how she can see where she is going lol


----------



## Aislinn

Sorry Shey for what your going through.


----------



## mommaof3

Aislinn stress can make you sick I get a nerveous stomach if im upset and cant eat what kind of test is she running and its possible to bleed and be pregnant


----------



## Aislinn

Well I have Hypothyroidism have had it for years maybe 20 so been on meds for a long time for that. SO she is running tests on my thyroid. make sure thats ok. She said something about Vitamin levels. 

I know stress can make you feel sick and upset but this is different. I usually eat when stressed... LOL 

I think you can be pregnant and bleed but I'm not sure I am older so I think she isn't thinking baby.. And I have had so much issues TTC. She also wants to send me to a gastro doc. 

I know I could go buy a test but I feel its a waste when I just got done with AF. And this last time wasn't bad. I usually have major pain because of cysts and bleed alot this time wasn't so bad. 

Oh and I'm apparently "pissy" all the time (and that is out of my norm)

Like right now I want to barf.... I do have a appt with my obgyn in May.


----------



## Shey

Thanks Aislinn like your name btw


----------



## Nessicle

Aislinn it wouldn't be a waste of a test hun cos then at least it would put your mind at rest if it is or isnt positive - either way it's one thing eliminated


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Aislinn I would buy a test and go from there. I think hyperthyroid can make you have weight loss.

It sounds pregnancy like to me


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey its great you are looking for a job, but isnt that why your parents want you out? Thats what I read on your facebook.. I know I went to walmart when I was having a hard time for a job and had one in a day.


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies bbiab gonna go to town so I can come back and shave the dog should be a fun afternoon lol


----------



## Aislinn

Shey - Thank you my parents liked the meaning. 

Well I know weight loss is an issue with my thyriod issues but it has been under control for a long long long long time.... :) '
I've had a miscarriage and have no kids(well my dog)... And been on this journey for a long time I'm very close to 40. I just don't want more sadness. I try to stay calm and focused and upbeat... 

I'm just feeling so sick... Should I wait till next period?


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, how long did you have af? You said it was light? Do you temp?


----------



## Shey

Yes Shan it is, but seriously they expect me to get a job as soon as i apply for it and that's not how it works.


----------



## shaerichelle

Have you tried walmart? Seriously.. a gas station..anything? I was sleeping in my car.. I have been homeless, but I worked at walmart would shower at my friends and stay there twice a week to visit with my son. I struggled, but I got my son back from his dad after 2 months.. I lost my marriage, my home and my job all within a month..

Im not trying to be a bitch, but if its this hard for you to get a job..How can you expect to take care of another child? I have wanted another one since my son was born, but I knew I could not do it financially, nor did my bf or ex husband seem to be the right person to have the child with. Shey you should really think about this.. Especially if Andrew keeps making excuses to see you..Is he really the right person?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls :wave:
Aislinn, definately test you might be pleasently surprised, either way you will know for sure! Shanny babe sorry for the bfn! No more testing till friday, ok? When
I was found out i was pregnant i was at the family planning clinic, they asked me my lmp and i said i didnt know so when the test came bk positive they gave me a scan there and then and got to hear the heartbeat within mins of finding out i was pg. I was 6wks. Shey sorry ur having a hard time! Good luck getting a job. Nicole try not to make ur little ball of fluff too baldy, my friend gets clipper happy when doing her dog! My temps arent going anywhere just bobbing about the 36.6 mark! So really dont know if ive ovd or what, surely my temps wud have gone up by now? Hope this isnt a whole wAsted month! Jo, good luck with the interview! Nessies pregnant, awwww, still sounds surreal eh? Kirstie glad u got to see spud! Aww, hope its put ur mind to rest a litttle xx


----------



## Aislinn

I don't temp.. I don't do any of that stuff. I kinda gave up. 
it was like 2 days. and very light.


----------



## molly85

I find out tomorrow whilst at work if i get it.

Yay Aislinn another hypo girl how long you been trying?

Shey good luck on the job hunt it's a horrible time to be looking


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> I don't temp.. I don't do any of that stuff. I kinda gave up.
> it was like 2 days. and very light.


When is af due again?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo responding to your email now.


----------



## Aislinn

Jo, 

I'm almost 40... I've been trying a while.. Your young though.. I don't think that is why I have issues TTC..


----------



## molly85

ok no rush.


----------



## Aislinn

Shannon - In 3 weeks.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Diane... Its okay maybe someday I will get the bfp. Having another day..


----------



## Shey

im applying at every place i can think of


----------



## molly85

Not if it's undercontrol how odd might you have a virus. they play havok with me. anyway nice to have a fellow hypo person about


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Shannon - In 3 weeks.

I think you should accidentally take a test:haha:


----------



## molly85

i love an accidental test i must have gone through about £50 worth lol


----------



## Aislinn

its been 2 months I don't think so... And yes another hypo... Any questions let me know I've had it for a LOOOOOONGGG time... :) 

I'm gonna think about that test thing. I will be back in a few. Thank you all.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yw Aislinn.. We are here for you. I know its hard believe me.

I know you said you are almost 40.. 
I am gonna be 31 and Dh just turned 37.. 

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I responded to your email..

Diane Where is my response? woof woof double dee :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, what digi did you purchase? 

Alright I am gonna nap..


----------



## molly85

I replied Shan I think I used all my good words in my interview I have mush brain


----------



## Nessicle

Shan hun I got a CB digi with conception indicator not sure if they sell them in the US though?? I just know they're not very sensitive so if you're getting bfn's on other tests then it probs wouldn't show on a digi hun! :flower:

Diane it's still sinking in and feels so surreal! Midwife two weeks tomorrow! I'm still poas every now and then ya know just to "check" he he obviously I know everything is ok as beanie is tightly secure in my warm uterus and haven't had any spotting or anything, CM is so watery and abundant! I have to keep checking my underwear still :haha:

Has FF put crosshairs in yet?x


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Jo.. Hope you get it!

Nap for me :sleep:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> Shan hun I got a CB digi with conception indicator not sure if they sell them in the US though?? I just know they're not very sensitive so if you're getting bfn's on other tests then it probs wouldn't show on a digi hun! :flower:
> 
> Diane it's still sinking in and feels so surreal! Midwife two weeks tomorrow! I'm still poas every now and then ya know just to "check" he he obviously I know everything is ok as beanie is tightly secure in my warm uterus and haven't had any spotting or anything, CM is so watery and abundant! I have to keep checking my underwear still :haha:
> 
> Has FF put crosshairs in yet?x

Im gonna buy one and use it CD 17. I had a dream I got my bfp on the digi. they sell the cb digis here.

lol Ness, you may have that cm for a bit! I am getting abundance of creamy and run to the loo alot (thanks gals for getting me to say loo now):haha:


----------



## Nessicle

jealous Shan - stuck at work for another hour! I'm eating biscuits and sneaking on here though as I need a break!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Shan hun I got a CB digi with conception indicator not sure if they sell them in the US though?? I just know they're not very sensitive so if you're getting bfn's on other tests then it probs wouldn't show on a digi hun! :flower:
> 
> Diane it's still sinking in and feels so surreal! Midwife two weeks tomorrow! I'm still poas every now and then ya know just to "check" he he obviously I know everything is ok as beanie is tightly secure in my warm uterus and haven't had any spotting or anything, CM is so watery and abundant! I have to keep checking my underwear still :haha:
> 
> Has FF put crosshairs in yet?x
> 
> Im gonna buy one and use it CD 17. I had a dream I got my bfp on the digi. they sell the cb digis here.
> 
> lol Ness, you may have that cm for a bit! I am getting abundance of creamy and run to the loo alot (thanks gals for getting me to say loo now):haha:Click to expand...

Loo :haha: it's a great word!


----------



## molly85

loving the loooooo.
Wearing apreleague shirt for the footy i looklike proper fan


----------



## Shey

la la la


----------



## molly85

hey shey


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi girlies xxx


----------



## Shey

Hi Jo


----------



## molly85

Hey Gem,

Just off to MIL's then off to the footy.Have just had some veggy broccoli and cauliflower burgers and peas I am offically stuffed.


----------



## xGemxGemx

we just got back from the lakes...... and when i got there i did an opk ......and it came up pos!!! so we BD late that night......then monday.....i got an even darker line on the opk's ....twice.....but didnt BD cos OH didnt want too ( MEN!!! cant live wiv them ...cant live without them!!!)) and i had some cwcm on sunday afternoon.....more on the monday... and not so much today) 

i havent done an opk today...... me and oh fell out las nite....wer okay now....but feel like its becomin all about me obessin over tests, temps, etc ...... so promised i just leave it now.....not sure how il cope but we will see.

hope late sunday nite was enough....bt prob not.....so iv had a cry and gutted we never yesterday.......

how is everyone else??? i suppose im in the 2ww now?? but not holdin my hopes too high.... i just dont think it gona be my month :( unless a miracle happens xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol hi molly did u test?? xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo.....im going madddddddddddddd xxxx


----------



## molly85

Gem all it takes i once sperm as we are told at school. lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaa shan sory 4 ur bfn xxx but u still got friday?? how many days r u dpo nw??

hiya diane....wats going on honey ?? we both in the 2ww?? xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

lol Gem aren't we all. No i haven't tested will wait til thursday see if she shows it's a friends leaving dooo to and so fancy a pint


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ur right jo......but ahhhh i duno anymore.....hope i am.....im jus feeling in a givin up mood!!!!

and im sure i must of ov'd yesterday at some point.....lets just hope my oh has good swimmers ......well he had 2 days off before sunday.....so fingers xd xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

be right back ...xxx


----------



## Shey

blah


----------



## jelliebabie

gemma, you do know that the opks cud have been picking up hcg? I think ur pregnant :yipee: do a proper test girl!! Shey, i have to agree with shan, i know she wasntt being bitchy, shes got ur best interests at heart! :hugs: nessie, no cross hairs for me :cry: ive put opk as my primary source which puts me at 5dpo but i have huge doubts on it! Lol. Shan enjoy ur nap! Im going to get my prescription then go clean ssome dung. Ainslinn, i want more pma from u sweetheart, you WILL be a mum, and A great one at that, age is just a number so dont dwell on it. :hugs: i think you should temp and opks, then you can concentrate on bding in your fertile window, its so easy to miss it if you dont know when it is. Have u had any testing? X


----------



## molly85

good luck girls i'm off out


----------



## mommaof3

agh going to town just wears me out these days I need a nap but my house looks like a tornado has flew through and still have to tackle shaveing the fluff I havent slept well the past 2 nights indigestion seems to hit right before bedtime so been laying on the couch watching crime shows and getting myself all spooked lol im sure dh loves haveing that huge bed all to hisself lucky man


----------



## mommaof3

Jo have fun tonight


----------



## mommaof3

Aislinn im 37 so dont give up all hope alot of woman have babies well into there 40's


----------



## Nessicle

Gem - a girl I know on here over in the softcups thread only bd'd one of her fertile days and she just got her bfp! As Jo said, it only takes one sperm! 

Diane - boo for no crosshairs seriously babe I would recommend not temping for a month it's so much more relaxing! just use opk's like I did and bd those days and you might get a nice surprise! 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I agree with ness I dont think you would have got a smiley if you didnt O I dont think I could temp im up and down to much during the night and never really get a full nights sleep before i got my bfp it was so bad i was takeing over the counter meds to sleep I had a terrible case of insomina


----------



## mommaof3

bbiab ladies ive got to clean my house ugh wish I had a magic wand I swear I would only use it for cleaning and maybe sprinkling a little baby dust here and there lol


----------



## Nessicle

that's why I stopped temping Nicole cos I'm a rubbish sleeper and my temps were too inaccurate plus I found it a real chore and too focussed for me


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane darling I wouldnt temp either next month. I would use opk. I think you ovd.. You would have gotten a smiley .. I never got one on those..


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey saying la la la means that you don't want to admit it to yourself. If you prefer to be in la la land then go for it.


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks diane....but i think i did ov in past 2 days cos then my cycle would be approx 40days and i think thats normal-ish 4 me ?!?

i thnk u ov'd wen u got ur smiley 2....u must of ov'd cos it wouldnt have shown otherwise.....so are u 5dpo?? if i ov'd sun/mon im not sure what i am?? 

ness .....thanks honey...really hope i am.....guess il just have to wait and c!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lalala?? Whats that? :confused:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats what sheys repsonse was to what I said..

Gem I am 13 dpo. How are you?


----------



## calliebaby

Shan- Is there any possibility that you are 8dpo like ff had placed you at? You may be testing too early in that case.:hugs:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> Thats what sheys repsonse was to what I said..
> 
> Gem I am 13 dpo. How are you?

hiya honey, well had a brilliant time away....just hope ive done enough for this month. 

when are you next going to test?? oooo my fingers R all crossed 4u xxxxx

me and OH BD Sun night....but didnt yesterday...so i will have to see...... i dont know if its worth doing today.....im think cm has gone more back to sticky (sori) and not as stretchy as it was so think im not fertile any more....

gosh its so hit or miss....confusing....lol even thou i know...im always checkin back in ff 2 c wats right /wrong. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya callie how are you and your baba doin????? xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gemma, you might have ovd earlier, ur temps indicated it. Will be interesting to see if ur temps go up again! My moneys on ur preggers already :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

I'm pretty good. Just trying to find something to eat that sounds good. How are you?


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol thnks 4 the pma diane but i really thnk i ov'd last 2 days.... il have another look at my chart xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie. all my signs were at the right time for ov. 

I think I wont show til this weekend last time I got a faint at 16dpo.


----------



## calliebaby

I can't see your chart Gem when I click on your link.


----------



## xGemxGemx

ooooo so ur still in with a v good chance then shan

awww callie glad ur enjoyin it!! do u know when ur first scan is yet?

how many days til u test diane? xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

calliebaby said:


> I can't see your chart Gem when I click on your link.

just tried to look myself and it didnt work.....huuummmmmm me and this chart lol.....will fix it now xx


----------



## calliebaby

I don't have my first appointment until I am 8 weeks. It is scheduled for the 29th of this month. I get to hear the heartbeat at 12 weeks and get an ultrasound at 20 weeks. I am going to try to convince them to let me hear the heart beat at my eight week check, though.


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww how exciting!!!!! that will be so lovely and amazing!!! xxx

think ive fixed my chart xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> does any1 want to be my bump buddie? :blush: xx

I will be your bump buddy!!!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem I think yesterday you ovd honey.

Yes I still have a chance just makes me nervous cause I got a faint 16 and 17dpo and then af came.. so I am afraid I wanted to get a faint now instead of later!


----------



## shaerichelle

or 5 days ago.. Callie will know better..


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls, just got home from work, just had dinner and off out :)


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Rachel :hi:


----------



## calliebaby

Gem- I would go with yesterday that you ovulated...as long as your temps keep rising.


----------



## shaerichelle

woot I guess I am learning to chart.. lol Callie did you see how stable my temps are?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey girlies

How's everyone?

I haven't been home all day!


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## Nixilix

hi callie..

CD8 for me tomorrow, scan will be done and rumpy pumpy can begin!


----------



## calliebaby

You go get yourself some:happydance::haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye i think it was defo yesterday....but ive prob missed it wiv oh being a stubborn arse!!! well if thats the case ....it will be major PAYBACK next month ha ha 

sometimes feels awkward when i know we want a baby....i just dont want him thinking i only want a baby and not him.....cos we dont usually always BD every day....

think i might go and make some tea... maybe see if can get 1 more BD in although no idea if its even worth it now?? 

speak to u all later xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Brandy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rumpy pumpy cracked me up :haha:

You go giiiiirl


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya Shan :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

how are you Brandy


----------



## mommaof3

Hi callie and Brandy
well got the fluff shaved Wheww what an ordeal that was 
look at you brandy almost to second tri WOOOHOOOO
callie hows the naseua


----------



## mommaof3

gonna try and go play catch up chatty bunch


----------



## Aislinn

Thank you gals for all the positive feedback. Think I might wait till next month. See what happens. Maybe I'm to relaxed about it.


----------



## calliebaby

Gem, if you had sex on sunday, you have a great chance. Go ahead and get some tonight too. My doctor told me it couldn't hurt when we were ttc.

Nicole- The nausea is at bay for now. I tend to get worse in the afternoon/evening. I had a little nausea this morning, but ate something and now am fine. How about you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You're right behind me, Nicole!

I'm doin alright. Having some on and off nausea, and then on and off starvation spells lol.


----------



## calliebaby

Think I need to eat again.....feeling a bit queasy.


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals! finally propped up with my feet on the sofa and OH gone out to play golf! Just had a cup of tea! Used to drink loads of tea but since getting pregnant got down to 2 cups a day! Just drink decaf most of the time now! I'm horrendously bloated girls - think its worse cos of my bowel problems anyway what with me having coeliac disease and bouts of IBS here and there, my tummy is very distended! xx


----------



## calliebaby

Ness- the constipation is the worse!!!! I can only go once every two days and it is a little amount at that. It definitely makes the bloat worse.


----------



## Nessicle

here is my bloat - starts off pretty flat in a morning then is like this by the end of the day lol bearing in mind I'm 5'2" and a size 10 lol
 



Attached Files:







4+4.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## calliebaby

I have the same thing going on atm. My stomach looks really big by the end of the day.


----------



## mommaof3

Callie the naseua during the day is getting better but still hits pretty good late afternoon and evening now haveing heartburn and indigestion that reminds me I need to get some tums lol 

Brandy glad nausea isnt giving you to hard a time and thos starvation spells hit so fast dont they lol like you havent ate in days


----------



## calliebaby

Is everyone reading or just being quiet? There are so many of you on, but no one is talking.:shrug:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can sympathize with the bloat/constipation story too. I'm still suffering from it.

Yeah, Nicole..it seriously does feel like I haven't eaten in dayssss..its hitting now lol


----------



## mommaof3

look at that bloat bump lol very cute Nessie


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I see..lots of people here!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Nessie how cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aislinn

wow ness... that's great...


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> look at that bloat bump lol very cute Nessie

ha ha thanks guys - wish it was baby and not just farts and poops though lol :rofl:

glad you're not feeling to bad with the nausea Brandy and Nicole!


----------



## mommaof3

I dont know if this helps or not but I eat a bowl of raisin bran every night or at least try to and seems to keep things going good here lol not alot of bloat and going to the bathroom every morning


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> here is my bloat - starts off pretty flat in a morning then is like this by the end of the day lol bearing in mind I'm 5'2" and a size 10 lol

thats a big bloat you look 10 weeks.. Wow!

You and I are the same size and height:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Nicole - wish I could eat it but it's made with wheat and gluten so I can't have it cos of my coeliac :( 

Most fibrous stuff is made from wheat so that's why I struggle normally let alone when pregnant! Will mention it to the midwife when I see her though.

The thing is I am managing to poop once a day but I'm gassy and it doesnt seem to be coming out much!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> here is my bloat - starts off pretty flat in a morning then is like this by the end of the day lol bearing in mind I'm 5'2" and a size 10 lol
> 
> thats a big bloat you look 10 weeks.. Wow!
> 
> You and I are the same size and height:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know it's terrible to have a stomach so swollen at 4 weeks lol!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I had a stomach like that Ness lol Dh saw your belly I said its flat at the beginning of the day. He said reminds me of you lol.


----------



## calliebaby

It's just been the last week that I have been only able to go every other day. I went this morning but it hurt so much. 

We are all about the same size. I am 5'3 and a size 8.


----------



## Nixilix

im 5'9 and a 10/12... man i better not get fat


----------



## jelliebabie

now i see ur chart again gem i wud have to say your right, and ovd yesterday, tho ur still in with a good chance for a bfp! Will bboiab, gonna chop buddies mane off! X


----------



## Nixilix

imagine the 0.00001% chance that the lady tells me tomorrow "you are 5 wks preg" hahaha i wish


----------



## Nessicle

lol Shan I'm taking it as a good sign that beanie is causing all that bloat and obviously means he is making sure he gets everything he needs! 

Callie give us a bump pic! and I wanna see Nicole's bumpy too!!

Brandy has her's on her avatar so cute!


----------



## mommaof3

Ness honey the gas just goes along with being pregnant not alot you can do and for some reason it seems to get trapped I think your uterus expanding and moveing things around in your tummy is why it gets trapped at least thats my theory lol it can be very painfull sometimes I think that is why I burp so much has to come out from somewhere lol


----------



## calliebaby

I will try...but no guarantees. I am so technologically illiterate.:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> imagine the 0.00001% chance that the lady tells me tomorrow "you are 5 wks preg" hahaha i wish

aww sweetie hey I bet it has happened before!! Will you text me to let me know how you get on?x

Wow 5'9"?! you giant :haha: (i'm just jealous)

I'm eating every couple of hours cos I'm so exhausted and get hungry frequently but I'm eating stuff like celery and hummus or fruit and having soup and toast for dinner although if I fancy a choccy treat I'm letting myself rather than depriving


----------



## Nixilix

yeah, ill text you xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm 5'9" too :D

Yes!!! We wanna see bumpies :D


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Ness honey the gas just goes along with being pregnant not alot you can do and for some reason it seems to get trapped I think your uterus expanding and moveing things around in your tummy is why it gets trapped at least thats my theory lol it can be very painfull sometimes I think that is why I burp so much has to come out from somewhere lol


yeah defo feels trapped! i feel like I need to have a mega marathon farting session but it all feels so trapped in there!! That pain I had on Sunday in my right hand side was bloody trapped wind :haha: least it's nothing to worry about and just part and parcel of being pregnant - I can deal with that! 

Callie awesome yay!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I am not posting any bloat lol....

Callie send it to me..


----------



## shaerichelle

If and when I get a bfp you can see bloat until then you can imagine lol

Rach I wish I had your legs lol


----------



## calliebaby

I cannot figure out how to connect the camera to the computer and the camera tells me to refer to the computers instructions...this computer is 7 years old and was built custom!!! Therefore, I have no instructions. Boo.


----------



## mommaof3

im a size 14 16 and just barely 5"2 i use to be a size 4 then met dh and went to a size 8 that got pregnant with the little one and pretty much still ate for 2 after I had him lol its a vicious cycle Im gonna get back down to at least a size 8 after this beanie lmao at least it sounds good


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I cannot figure out how to connect the camera to the computer and the camera tells me to refer to the computers instructions...this computer is 7 years old and was built custom!!! Therefore, I have no instructions. Boo.

take it on your phone and send it to me:)


----------



## Nixilix

i must admit i love my legs!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> im a size 14 16 and just barely 5"2 i use to be a size 4 then met dh and went to a size 8 that got pregnant with the little one and pretty much still ate for 2 after I had him lol its a vicious cycle Im gonna get back down to at least a size 8 after this beanie lmao at least it sounds good

I was a size 8 before I had Saben and was a 16 18 after:wacko: and then over 4 years I did the south beach diet..


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> i must admit i love my legs!

lol I bet Oh does too lol


----------



## calliebaby

I always wanted to be taller...I am jealous Rachel.


----------



## Nixilix

trust me, when you are trying to buy trousers that dont look like shorts its hard!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I have to roll my pants to lazy to hem short length doesnt fit well..
oh my gas galore


----------



## calliebaby

It's sent Shan.


----------



## shaerichelle

okay.. Ill post it

gonna take a jacuizzie bath my hurting boobies and back 

ugh and this diarrhea 4 days now!


----------



## mommaof3

here is a pic of me three rotten butts lol
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## calliebaby

How old are they all?


----------



## mommaof3

I thought I had some on here of me pregnant but I guess not
 



Attached Files:







068.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaerichelle

Callies little belly.:flower:
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_2(2).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## calliebaby

Keep in mind, it is still early in the day :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

your kids are beautiful Nicole:)

And you look tired ..

Bath time for me


----------



## mommaof3

the date is wrong on the pic with me it was 11-28-2007

my daughter Ashely is 18 son Dillon is 15 and son Jesse is 2


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya aislinn xx

wow nicole and ness look at ur bumps...... so cute!!!! 

hiya rachel....woo rumpy pumpy lol love it!!

hope ur right callie......hahaha am so naughty ....me and oh just BD so hopefully i got a bit more of a chance xxxxxx

when do you think i will be 1dpo????? xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

I didnt sleep at all the night before I cried and cried I was so nerveous and you would think I wouldnt have been not like I hadnt done it before lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

love all your pics girls xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Callie your a little thing your bump is gonna be so cute


----------



## calliebaby

Gem- If you ovulated yesterday you would be 1dpo today. I really hope that your temps continue to rise:happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

me too , thanks callie xx im going to try temp at the same time each day fxd xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Cute tummy, Callie!

Nicole, your kids are gorgeous. :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grr I couldn't logon here forever.


----------



## mommaof3

my daughter Ashley is 18 my son Dillon is 15 and my son Jesse is 2


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just had a cup of tea and I feel high. LOL


----------



## calliebaby

My tummy always grows by the end of the evening....it is still early in the day:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Since giving up coffee 3 weeks ago, I am obsessed with peppermint tea.


----------



## mommaof3

thanks Brandy I couldnt either and im still haveing trouble tells me im offline or somethin like that


----------



## mommaof3

and just what kind of tea did you have Brandy lol I need to get some that sounds good


----------



## calliebaby

This site is getting too popular:dohh:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Its just tea! So weird..but wow, not complaining. Hope it wasn't spiked :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

sorry guys got kicked off and decided to get a (warm not hot don't worry Nicole :haha:) bath! It was lovely! 

callie you tiny lady you are gonna have one gorgeous bump!! 

Mine just bulges as the day goes on he he! 

Nicole awesome pic of you and your boys! Handsome little fellas!!


----------



## mommaof3

I thought they had installed new software that was suppose to fix these problems if you ask me it has gotten worse


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie thats my daughter in the pic lol she was 17 there lol


----------



## Nessicle

ooh :blush: it's cos her hair is tied back and only managed a quick glance before I got booted off lol


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> here is a pic of me three rotten butts lol

OMG what the hell is wrong with me lol I see the middle with your youngest is your eldest,your daughter and your too boys :dohh: FFS this baby brain has me gettin in trouble thought I'd insulted your daughter by thinking it was your son on the right (which it is lol) :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

b and b is getting stupid now how long to post?!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Grrrr @ bnb!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

I will be back on later. :hugs: to all


----------



## jelliebabie

dont know if shes told u yet, but jo got the job! :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wahoo: time for :wine: congrats jo! Ok, gonna catch up on the pages nw x


----------



## Shey

hey ladies im at school waiting for this boring ass class to start and end.


----------



## Shey

Yay Congrats Jo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats to Jo!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: congratulations Jo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, it's 11 pm. and I'm asleep already! Goodnight ladies :hugs: Love to you all! xo


----------



## Nessicle

I'm wiped so off to bed now can't keep eyes open any longer!

Night girlies!! 

xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Congrats Jo...


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> Loren honey, yes i read what she said! But dont go giving her the credit, remember you heard it here first! :haha: i bought a new bra today and cos of my weight gain ive gone from a 38dd to a 38f :shock: oh well, had better start that diet soon, think i will'join my old slimming club again On wednesday!

dont worry Di i totally and utterly believe your phychic abilities spesh after ness and she only told me that she would look exactly like me!!!you told me what i wanted to hear :D haha and woo hooooo to the big titties haha gota love a good rack haha.and u do not need to go on a diet silly woman!!!!!!either does jo!!!use girls r fab-fanny-tastic the way use are, use are perfectly gorgeous!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

congratulations and jubilationssssssssssss to joooo well done sweety!!! :yipee: xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

heyyyy how r u all??? this month needs to hurry up and get to the frigging end!!!!taking forever!!!!CD16 today!!!!xxx oh and what is the world coming to!!!!! ive just had to bribe Bradley with sexual favours to go the shop for JUICE!!!!!WTF hahaha i cant drink tap water makes me feel ill!!!but stil weve got to BD then as me legs r in the air for half an hr he thinks hes gna ge wat he wants hahahaha watch me play ded lions!!!!!hahahah xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: your too funny loren! Woohoo, sleeping simba :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

night ness , congratulations jo!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Brandy

Congrats Jo:) :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Loren

hahaha :D i'm thinking i'll be sleeping simba but if he annoys me and pesters me i might turn into Scar hahaha bite it off never mind anything else hahaha :blush: ohhhhh i just want the 28th here Diane!!!!just to see the outcum of this SMEP!!!this month is going on and onn and onn!!!!its my birthday innnn 4 weeks and 4 days and i sooooo want a sober borthday and i dont mind feeling like shit on it either haha. ooh got my date for councillor the other day to see about sorting me and my phobia out!!!!!i really hope it works!!!xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol diane......big boobies R best!!!! Loren u r hilarious.....did u ov babe?? ive missed so much on here.

awww i used to do ww , but i jus cant get motivated to get back in2 it!! 
when ru gona test u 2 ladies?????? if af aint arrived im thinkin 25th/26th xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Um Diane :shock: How to you hold those boulders up? With a boulder holder? lol My sister wore that when she was pregnant I thought she was gonna tumble over.


----------



## Loren

night brandy night ness xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

just looked at ur chart di.....u gona test in a week?? xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:sleep: Man I never napped I am dying!

I have hair folicles showing up on my boobies and Dh told me I look different and preggo.. and I am starving.


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol dead lions


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> lol diane......big boobies R best!!!! Loren u r hilarious.....did u ov babe?? ive missed so much on here.
> 
> awww i used to do ww , but i jus cant get motivated to get back in2 it!!
> when ru gona test u 2 ladies?????? if af aint arrived im thinkin 25th/26th xxxxxxx

haha thanx gem, how r u huni?? erm i think i have going by ticker it says today and going by OV calculator its tomorrow but yesterday i had really white CM to the point wer it fell out, i thort AF had arrived!!!so BD'd last nyt gna do it tnyt and tomorow miss friday and then carry on evry second day from satday!!till bout 3-4 days b4 AF should be here.i'm testing the 28th sweety not long after uuuu!!!lets hope Aprils a kind month!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

okay im logging off I need to do bills got some of our money back..


----------



## xGemxGemx

that sounds really positive shan!!!!!!

Loren.... i think ur gona get a BFP all tha BD'in lol!!!! im not sure weve done it enough.....but going to carry on an get as much in as poss jus to be sure of my dates!!!!! 
i really hope it is.....dont feel like i could go thru another month..... xxxx


----------



## Loren

same here huni, i really hope so haha Bradleys made up but stil wants to do the bump uglys on the day we cant!!!!!cum on hes 21 not 16 hahaha my sex drive just isnt ther but i have to make the effort iv i wana be a mummy!!!!u never no babe, i BD'd on CD10 and CD13 in december that was it after 12months of thinking ther was sumthin uo with me or brad i got preg from one of them 2days!!!!!thers always hope huni!!!!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem and Loren good luck..

I just ate a whole meal and still hungry :shock:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh have 70 pts on ff for pregnancy signs... and had 81 pts last time.


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Gem and Loren good luck..
> 
> I just ate a whole meal and still hungry :shock:

thanx shan!!!! :hugs: this month and your symptoms sound very very very promising sweety FX'd this is it 4 u!!!! :dust: xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yw Loren. I have to say after the cry I had with dh this morning and then slowly into the day I have felt more preggo than ever


----------



## Aislinn

Shannon 

why the cry? Just the stress of TTC?


----------



## Loren

its a gd sign that u cried shan, but its all the stress of thinking are you definately preg or what.hope u r hun u deserve it xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Shan omg ur so pregnant!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

o loren i really hope we get R bfp's!!! god i think this has to be the longest wait in the whole cycle xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

inooooooo we cud be bump buddies :D arrr i really hope it is yno!!!coz we havent had sex like this b4 it was like every now and then then it was like 5 times a day then not for a few days then loads in 1 day again!!!so we'll see!!!!i want my little Millie!!!!!!inooo i'm on CD16 and still got 14 days to go!!!!xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> inooooooo we cud be bump buddies :D arrr i really hope it is yno!!!coz we havent had sex like this b4 it was like every now and then then it was like 5 times a day then not for a few days then loads in 1 day again!!!so we'll see!!!!i want my little Millie!!!!!!inooo i'm on CD16 and still got 14 days to go!!!!xxxx

Aww that would be amazin!!!! jay is the best, i love him to bits....but if hes not in the mood n wants to chil out thats it!! like last nite!! grrrrrrrrrr...... 5 times a day .....id be lucky.....ha bluddy knackered too!!!

but come home today and hes mad 4 it??????? men!!!!

omg do u watch shameless .....lol love it so funny xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, because as I am sure you know.. you keep trying and trying and get no where... It upsets me a lot. Also getting close to when I had my chemical just want the positive before hand..

Thanks Loren dear. Its a lot of not stress but worry for me right now.

Gem you think so? I swear if I have to poo one more time today I think I have lost weight :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

I used to be 5 times a day... No I am to tired for once a day. Poor DH I just tell him night time so I can pass out after.


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> inooooooo we cud be bump buddies :D arrr i really hope it is yno!!!coz we havent had sex like this b4 it was like every now and then then it was like 5 times a day then not for a few days then loads in 1 day again!!!so we'll see!!!!i want my little Millie!!!!!!inooo i'm on CD16 and still got 14 days to go!!!!xxxx
> 
> Aww that would be amazin!!!! jay is the best, i love him to bits....but if hes not in the mood n wants to chil out thats it!! like last nite!! grrrrrrrrrr...... 5 times a day .....id be lucky.....ha bluddy knackered too!!!
> 
> but come home today and hes mad 4 it??????? men!!!!
> 
> omg do u watch shameless .....lol love it so funny xxxxxxxClick to expand...

hahaha same here!!!!brad wants it constantly i cant cope it fuels arguements n everything!!!hahahaha wna swap i hate it that many times a day ur very tenderly sore hahaha ouch!!!awww no i wudnt swap him actually hes too cute bless!!haah ad sell him for a day or 2 but then ad want im bk haha.yer hahaha i love it!!!! i love mickey!!! do u watch next weeks shameless yer?xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

all the signs are there shan.....its hard cos the signs r similar to af.....u will worry but try not to ...its hard since jan 4 ya....bt doesnt mean this one wont be a healthy beanie 4u!!!!! my friend is 37, and she had a m/c 10 years ago....and now is healthily preg!! i know everyones diff but its a whole new beanie and cycle every month......i worry every cycle ....any thing could happen...but we have to have hope xxxxxxx

NEVER GIVE UP ON THE THINGS THAT MAKE YOU SMILE!!!! 
If we didnt get excited were would we be!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> I used to be 5 times a day... No I am to tired for once a day. Poor DH I just tell him night time so I can pass out after.

ya welcum huni. ino but once u get tht BFP relax and enjoy :D xxxxx

haha so do i shan, its so i can get me legs up for half an hour (first month of trying lieng back that long) and then i can turn over and sleep!!he always wants it morning noon and nite and inbetween but its just too much!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ye just been watchin mickey now ...love him lol. wer watchin th 2nd one.....sad really as prob watch it agen nxt week 2!!!!! 

ur not kiddin....me and jay never really argue but when we do its always related to babies.....testin.....BD.......obessin lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> I used to be 5 times a day... No I am to tired for once a day. Poor DH I just tell him night time so I can pass out after.

lol..........what are you feeding ur men lol xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Yes I know Shannon its hard... I'm sorry you have had such a hard time... Glad your DH is supportive... 

Its going to happen... You have a lot of symptoms. Sounds very positive.


----------



## Loren

hahaha so do we!!!!!haha thats wa we argue over, plus the dog!!haha xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> all the signs are there shan.....its hard cos the signs r similar to af.....u will worry but try not to ...its hard since jan 4 ya....bt doesnt mean this one wont be a healthy beanie 4u!!!!! my friend is 37, and she had a m/c 10 years ago....and now is healthily preg!! i know everyones diff but its a whole new beanie and cycle every month......i worry every cycle ....any thing could happen...but we have to have hope xxxxxxx
> 
> NEVER GIVE UP ON THE THINGS THAT MAKE YOU SMILE!!!!
> If we didnt get excited were would we be!!!!
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks Gem. It is hard to worry, But I know I can get preggo my son will be 8 in Oct. I hope this beanie is there and sticks. I didnt have these same symptoms as last time and well I have less. So maybe its a good thing. I just want to share this bond with my husband thats all


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont argue over sex thankfully .

My dh has always wanted sex alot lol I dont feed him anything special:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Yes I know Shannon its hard... I'm sorry you have had such a hard time... Glad your DH is supportive...
> 
> Its going to happen... You have a lot of symptoms. Sounds very positive.

thank you Aislinn. He wants supportive for a while but hes perked up lately:shrug::happydance: Hes the man I met:):happydance:


----------



## Aislinn

:thumbup:

Great Shannon!!! Everyone has ups and downs.... Its having the passion to keep going...


----------



## Aislinn

Ok girls... So I had Sushi... yeah I know after feeling sick why would I go for Sushi????? I just had to have it.. And I feel better.... Hope the nausea stays away!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Its true. We know we are meant to be together. So we know we have to work through it

He bought me some berries and pineapple I wish I had some chocolate now lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Nausea? hmm Aislinn this is a lucky thread.


----------



## Aislinn

Yeah... I've felt so bad for 2 months. Lost 6lbs... Been really sick... But I'm hopeful.. TONIGHT the Nausea is gone.. :) So so excited.. And happy I could eat my Sushi..


----------



## jelliebabie

im dying with my gastro reflux just nw bbiab x


----------



## shaerichelle

has both the months the periods been light?

anyone in your family have them and preggo?

are you going number 2 alot?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> im dying with my gastro reflux just nw bbiab x

drink some apple cider vinegar with the mother for 2-4 days before you eat dinner and it will cure that.:thumbup:

I know so many things lol

gastro stuff I started having around 7 dpo:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Aislinn

Sorry Diane your feeling yucky.. I totally understand... 
Shannon- yes to both of your questions. And I don't think anyone in my family has had AF and was preggo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Sorry Diane your feeling yucky.. I totally understand...
> Shannon- yes to both of your questions. And I don't think anyone in my family has had AF and was preggo.

there was 3:haha:

I ask to many questions lol


----------



## Aislinn

LOL - I will be right back girls. I guess I need to read the question again.. LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

loren is it the regurgitating phobia your getting help for? I thought mia was helping you with that one :haha: and when am i testing? I dont see the point this cycle, im very unsure ive ovd so counting myself out x


----------



## shaerichelle

I wouldnt count yourself out smiley opk! As DH says he doesnt believe in temping,,


----------



## jelliebabie

shaerichelle said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> im dying with my gastro reflux just nw bbiab x
> 
> drink some apple cider vinegar with the mother for 2-4 days before you eat dinner and it will cure that.:thumbup:
> 
> I know so many things lol
> 
> gastro stuff I started having around 7 dpo:haha::thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks shan. Am i being lost in american translation, but what is drink it with the mother mean? Ive been suffering with reflux for over a year now. Am supposed to take omeprazole every day but you cant if pg or ttc. Had zantac in the cupboard but they say u cant take when ttc too. So took a rennie which is a minty thing you sook but there was no instructions on them so am hoping there ok, feeling a bit better now, but when i get the reflux full blown, its BAD, i honestly think im dying and cant cope with the pain! Where wud i get apple cider vinegar? Does it taste like vinegar?Click to expand...


----------



## jelliebabie

shan i think aislinn meant yes to the 2 other questions light af and bowel movements, and no to anyone in family having af when preggers :hugs: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe check your email.

OMG I have had diarrhea every time after I eat and its been 8 times today. Ugh I dont feel good anymore.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> im dying with my gastro reflux just nw bbiab x
> 
> drink some apple cider vinegar with the mother for 2-4 days before you eat dinner and it will cure that.:thumbup:
> 
> I know so many things lol
> 
> gastro stuff I started having around 7 dpo:haha::thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks shan. Am i being lost in american translation, but what is drink it with the mother mean? Ive been suffering with reflux for over a year now. Am supposed to take omeprazole every day but you cant if pg or ttc. Had zantac in the cupboard but they say u cant take when ttc too. So took a rennie which is a minty thing you sook but there was no instructions on them so am hoping there ok, feeling a bit better now, but when i get the reflux full blown, its BAD, i honestly think im dying and cant cope with the pain! Where wud i get apple cider vinegar? Does it taste like vinegar?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear first I would say stop taking that. I was on all that I stopped it cause it wrecked my stomach big time. then I stopped drinking milk and drank apple cidar vinegar and I cant tell you how much it helped.. well yah I can I had it so bad it was backing it up everywhere and I cant believe how amazing I feel. DH helped me to believe that it was the milk I stopped that and a few other things and wal lah.
> 
> This is the vinegar.. with the mother that is a part of the vinegar they usually filter out!
> 
> https://bragg.com/zencart/index.php...roducts_id=8&zenid=45oqcl3rkc7372j40ivcuo72d6Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shan i think aislinn meant yes to the 2 other questions light af and bowel movements, and no to anyone in family having af when preggers :hugs: xx

thanks maybe that is the pregnancy brain lol.

I think she sounds preggers..


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay girls guess Ill get off of here so I can relax my eyes...headaches


----------



## mommaof3

ughh my belly is cramping im not sure what is going on and Dh is driving me crazy i know he means well but grrr dont drink that water I bought you water that your suppose to drink dont put sugar on your strawberries youll make the baby all hyper so you really think you should eat spaghetti O's I meen what is wrong with spaghetti O's I know they dont go well with strawberries but you have to eat what sounds good and he knows im funny about water and the water he bought just doesnt taste right then I got all snappy with him must be hormones


----------



## mommaof3

Shan and Diane sorry you arnt feeling well maybe its a sign a bfp might be on the way


----------



## mommaof3

Shan this is where he was at when he called you today
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 5









007.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ur feeling crappy shan! Thanks for the link :flower:
Nicole your sons a cutie! Your gonna have ur hands tied with 2 little ones to run after! Sorry your in pain! And tell your caring dh and more shit and hes going on 'the list'. hasnt he learned already to never dictate to a pregnant woman? Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane yes I will there full now I think he knows he was pushing the issue just a little much when he told me no suger cause I snapped at him pretty good I did say I was sorry but the strawberries taste good to me but its early for them so there a bit bitter and need a little suger on them lol hope your feeling better


----------



## Shey

Hey nicole and aislinn


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole that is hilarious. We had the cutest convo.

Diane.. do you understand all that?

Nicole by some stevia its all natural sweetner then dh cant complain lol!


----------



## calliebaby

Make sure the apple cider vinegar is organic...it is more effective.

Jo Congrats on the Job!!!:happydance:

Shannon- ff gave me 82 points this cycle, after I got my bfp. Last cycle I got 90 something.


----------



## Shey

hey diane and Shan


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon and callie! Hey callie hows lil :baby: doing? How bloated are u now?? Im still so happy for u babe! Ur gonna be a great mammy :hugs:
Shanny babe :hugs: nicole where have u got to sweetie? Shey i hope uve not fallen out with any of us.'no one meant to hurt u


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

This evening the bloat is baaaaaaad. It is mostly gas. I am so glad hubby isn't home right now:haha: My boobs were less sore when I woke up, but they are back with a vengeance. 
Thank you so much for the compliment.:hugs:
I should do an "after" picture. Guarantee I don't look little right now.:haha:


----------



## Shey

oh no Di I haven't fallen out with any of ya Im just in an emotional wreck right now


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, can u look at my chart plz? Ive put in ov on cd17 as had positive opk and ewcm cd16 but temps not going high. I knw its possible to get lh surge but not ovulate. Is it possible to ovulate but not have a thermal shift? X


----------



## calliebaby

I think that you need to have a thermal shift because progesterone is the hormone that takes over after ovulation and it is the "heat hormone". Progesterone is responsible for maintaining the pregnancy until the placenta takes over completely at 12 weeks. I would bd every other day until you see a rise happen.:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Callie! How you feeling?


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shey. Sorry your having a tough time, but there is light at the end of the tunnel. Youve gotta be strong for your grgeous son! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Can someone look at my chart and let me know how long before I O


----------



## Shey

I know Diane and I'm trying to but its so hard when I have a mom that calls me a bitch and stupid and says she doesn't want anything to do with me and my son or my sister and her daughters and that she's gonna take us off her will


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie, its so frustrating cos my longest ever cycle is 32 days which if i even ov today would mean with a 13 day lp it would be at least 35! My cm is creamy now too, so dont think im gona ov this cycle, :cry: im out, no 2010 baby for me! DaMmmmn


----------



## calliebaby

NurseKel said:


> Hey Callie! How you feeling?

I am good. Just wishing the next 6 weeks away so that I know everything is good. How are you doing?


----------



## calliebaby

jelliebabie said:


> thanks callie, its so frustrating cos my longest ever cycle is 32 days which if i even ov today would mean with a 13 day lp it would be at least 35! My cm is creamy now too, so dont think im gona ov this cycle, :cry: im out, no 2010 baby for me! DaMmmmn

:hugs: I had crazy irregular cycles so I know how frustrating it can be. I would have watery cm when I ovulated, never ewcm. I hope that You did ovulate already or do soon. Are you pretty consistent on when you temp?


----------



## jelliebabie

your mum is obviously upset about something shey. I can argue with my mum at times, it seems like theyre nagging, but deep down they only have ur best interests at heart. I love my mum to pieces. Cant u make things up with her? If she didnt care she wouldnt even get emotional. You only get emotional about things and people u care about. X


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> Can someone look at my chart and let me know how long before I O

Hard to say with your temps being so up and down. With the cm I would guess in the next few days or so. Just depends on if your temps continue to rise. I would put your coverline around 98.4 or 98.5 based off of your temps, but that could change as well.


----------



## Shey

Diane my mom has kicked me out before but it was for a month and i begged her to let me come back. I mean I even went back to school and will be done next month and she expects me to get a job like right after I apply for it that day and it doesn't work like that. It has never been easy for me to get a job and no one understands how hard it is for me to get a job. :cry:

Thank you Callie, least the temps are better than last cycle. haha


----------



## jelliebabie

callie, i have took my temp at various times, but past 2 days have been the same time and my temp is usually 37 + when i ovulate and i never get lower than that at any point during the day. I wonder if i didnt ov cos ive put on weight? I just dont know any more. My cycles have always been very regular. Every 28 days before ttc, now 1st month was 28, the next was 32 and last month 31. Oh well, nothing i can do now. Will still bd every 2nd day just in case. I hope i have ovd but just messed up by not taking temps at consistent times, but am not holding out much hope!
I think u should post an 'after' photo lol x


----------



## calliebaby

Do you feel under more stress lately? Sometimes stress can postpone ovulation.


----------



## jelliebabie

nope callie, defo no more stress, if anything less stress as not as obsessive over ttc tho must admit the temp thing is annoying me a little. Just noticed the bedroom windows are open at the top. Asked dh how long theyve been open and he said since last week! Could that be responsible? The room is alot cooler! Clutching at straws, aint i? :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

It could make a slight difference if the temp is at all different, but probably not a huge difference. I usually sleep with a room heater on , and if hubby turned it off, my temps would be about a tenth of a degree lower.


----------



## jelliebabie

hmm, im wondering tho, cos normally we have the heating on and now no heating and window open? Not sure how much of a difference it wud make but theyve been open since last week which ties in with when i would expect my temp to go up. I guess i wont find out, but probs doesnt matter anyway, wether or not ive ovd probs wont get :bfp: anyway. And callie try not to worry babe, that baby is sticking around for another 8 months :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

You never know. You usually get your bfp when you least expect it. I know I did.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie. :hugs: have a good day/night honey, xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi donna :wave: how are u? I see you lurking but being shy! Did you get your puppy? Hows the ttc going? X


----------



## Nixilix

Morning! Scan today :/ not looking forward to the lady saying yip no baby! I'll let u girls know how I get on. Hope I o as usual tho. Got opk in the post. How's everyone doing xx


----------



## giggles.

Nixilix said:


> Morning! Scan today :/ not looking forward to the lady saying yip no baby! I'll let u girls know how I get on. Hope I o as usual tho. Got opk in the post. How's everyone doing xx

Will be thinking about you and hoping everything goes well for you :flower:
:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my lovelies!

Rachel I hope it goes as well as it can today :hugs: 

hi giggles hope you're well hun!

AFM well I took a comparison picture for the morning to see how my tummy bloats during the day - it's flat this morning lol! 

Did another superdrug test this morning just to make sure lol (it's a comfort thing I suppose cos I don't get to see the baby for another 2 months and the test line came up before the control line and it's mega dark, darker than the actual control line! 

xx
 



Attached Files:







4+5 morning.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1









4+4 evening.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









4+5 test.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dottiemad79

hi jellie, hope your ok? 
yeah got my puppy hes now 13wks old and doing fine, keeping me on my toes as puppies go, in to everything lol
congratulations ness on ur :bfp: enjoy it as i loved being pregg 
donna xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Donna!! I think I will love it more once I see my baby - but I'm so very happy there is a growing little bubba inside me it's an awesome thing! 

Gorgeous puppy hun! 

when you testing?xx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi ness yeah i know the feeling when i was pg with my son, it was greqat seeing how he growed at the time as im diabetic i had 4 wkly then 2 wkly scans it was great,

my tickers wrong by a day as ive tryed the smep this month so it going start testing tomorrow with cheap £1 tests then wait and see if she turns up on monday, im hoping she doesnt 

donna xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck rachel, hope everythings well with the scan, thinking of you :hugs:
nessie woohoo for the flat tummy lol, enjoy, it wont be like that much longer! Donna puppies are so much fun lol.
When u testing? U gotta share it with us girlies! We love testing time :yipee: and yours sounds near.
Wish you the best of luck babe .
:hugs:
Ok Am going bk to sleep, need to get 3hrs so i can take my temp, ive had nothing but interupted sleep today! X


----------



## dottiemad79

im just hoping i get something this month as we have tryed the smep plan and ive been doing temps and also opks which showed i had a surge on the 5ht/6th of april but i really dont know this month, had the 21 day progesteine test done on the 19th march which came back normal had it done early as im only having 24 day cycles. i had a few pains last nite and for a few days ive had a sort of achey teeth but not tooth ache, and im so tried i cud sleep for a wk i think 
its just getting me down now of getting my hopes up then i get neg on tests 

so far ive not been tempeted to test yet as ive had my mind on other things with the kids off on easter holidays and then training the puppy


----------



## molly85

hey all 

i'v been asked to do an emergency night so will be on tonight.hope every one is ok.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya jo

diane...u got a smiley....so i would say u defintely ov'd!!! and it has been really warm in uk past week....a massive difference to what it has been. 

had some more cm before .....abit lotiony now thou.....means nothin thou cos im only 2dpo....i think!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good morning!

Another bfn. I saw a very faint line but DH didnt so I am calling it bfn. Going to get some frer.. My breasts are more swelled and I conked on the couch again at 10:00 thats early for me and slept until the alarm at 7:30!

bbiab


----------



## Nixilix

Hiya girls!! It went well, no baby but my remaining ovary and tube are beautifully healthy! So really happy with the scan. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Rach so happy for you!


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww thats good news rachel xxx

sorry 4 the bfn shannon...but still more time 2 test yet xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

:flower:hi donna!


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks Hun. Sorry bout bfn, go get frer!


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks gem, is it time for u to test yet?!?


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem think you ovd CD 16. You should take all your tests and cm and everything and put it into the notes instead of your chart. FF reads those and your temps and goes by those first... and i think it will give you that as an ov date:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach I am going to. I thought I saw a pink line yesterday


----------



## Nixilix

Oooh fingers crossed. Go get one now, no peeing til then!!!


----------



## mommaof3

Moring Ladies 

Shan sorry it was a bfn 

Rach glad things went well for you today


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks nicole how are you?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol i still have my fmu :blush:


----------



## Wantabean

hi guys :wave: that took me a long time to read lol 
yay callie another bump buddie :happydance: love your bump pic
ness loving yours 2 :hugs: just wait another 3 weeks lol you will feel like a whale. i do :rofl: :rofl: 
shan get testing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
love to every1 else!! xxx


----------



## Wantabean

rachel dnt give up. glad you can start trying again. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls just managed to sit down for a breather at work and finally eat my dinner! I've been so stressed out this morning! It should be mandatory for employers to pay for the full 9 months off before you have the baby so you don't get stressed out lol! 

I'm exhausted and feel really agitated and on edge - hope thos won't cause any harm to the baby? I read that work and life stresses won't harm it, but if you're under constant stress it can have a detrimental effect??

Rachel that's awesome news about your ovary and FT!! :happydance: bring on ovulation you'll be missus fertile!! 

dottie I did SMEP this cycle! 

Shan sorry for bfn hun!

Diane wanna trade places so I can have a nap lol? xx


----------



## Wantabean

i know what you mean ness. due to the heavy lifting i do i need to tell them im pg. would be good if you got maternity leave for 1st tri, worked 2nd tri then your normal mat leave lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

Crap isn't it hun?! :cry: 

I'm not complaining cos of having to work I just worry about the baby when I get stressed out or exhausted - I think I will have to tell my boss after my midwife appointment and have a stress risk assessment done cos I don't want to feel stressy all the time x


----------



## mommaof3

Rach im doing good hun thanks for asking 

Nessie sit back and take a few deep breaths I think our hormones make us easily stressed those first few weeks 

Kirstie yes you should tell work and soon I dont think the lifting is dangerous in first tri but you really need to limit yourself 

Shan I can honestly say I dont miss saveing my pee lol or trying to hide it from dh send us pics of the frer


----------



## Wantabean

yeah am gona need risk assessments done 2. such a pain. mine is more physical stress so need to get it sorted asap. how you feeling today? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I will when I got get more frer. You cant see the line..

We get 6 weeks to 3 months maternity leave here, which is crap!

I just had my morning cry. over nothing really :wacko: my breast grew overnight and my back hurts :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

dont be sorry girls. I just might cry alot if I dont get it.

If you view my chart and compare the last about 10 days to last time I was preg its following about the same pattern!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah just chilling at my desk Nicole but gonna go take a power nap in the meeting rooms lol where it's nice and quiet! My boss isn't in today (you'd think it would be quieter!) but he gave me this shitty accounts document to calculate and total and blah blah I struggle to add up 2 + 2 lol

yeah I agree with Nicole, Kirstie you'd be best to tell them as soon as you can so you don't have to put you and spud at risk! xx


----------



## Wantabean

nicole due to having to move hoists with big men in them and my past history my mw said it was really dangerous for baby. she said if it gets sore at all i have to stop working!! what is she gona pay the bills? :shrug: my mum,dad and garry agree with her. feel like every1 has taken leave of their senses lol :rofl: crazy people seem to have forgotten im getting married this year!!!


----------



## Nessicle

it suprises me that anyone can afford to pay bills and not work in the UK these days Kirstie!! 

I would give anything to be a stay at home mum!


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay yoga and shower time for me.
Ness. Rest up
Kirstie, you need to make sure the beanie is okay
Nicole.. Keep and eye on Jesse he seems to like to call me.


----------



## mommaof3

I understand Kirstie I Kinda feel like my dh lost his mind when I got my bfp but there just trying to do whats best for us and I didnt realize how much you really have to lift best to tell them and hopefully they can work around you doing the lifting over here they will put you on light duty work so hopefully they have something like that to offer you most important thing is to keep spud happy and the farther along you get the more you will feel the strain of lifting I lasted till I was 5 months and I didnt lift anything like your haveing to my max was 50 pounds a couple of times a day


----------



## mommaof3

enjoy your yoga and shower Shan and he is a little flirt he only calls woman lol tell your dh you have an admirer


----------



## Wantabean

i would hate that lol i cant handle staying at home doing nothing lol well just called work and they congratulated me and asked me to stay a bit after my night on fri morning to do risk assessment with her. xx


----------



## mommaof3

Im very lucky I get to stay home dh would work 3 jobs so we didnt have to put the lo in day care they arnt very good in our area and my dh and his brother our so over protective worse then a new mommy im not complaining but they do take it to the extreme sometimes lol


----------



## Wantabean

yeah they have 6 wards and mine is the only 1 you have to lift so will prob just get moved. my brothers gf is back in hospital so gona go see her for a bit. back soon xxx


----------



## mommaof3

good Kirtie glad you called them im sure they will be able to work something out for you


----------



## xGemxGemx

u need to take care girls....its only work.

im back to work on monday, easter hols nearly over so im sat at home doing planning!! :( 

wish i could be a stay home mum 2 ness..... do you think ul go part time??
i would love that. well best get some work done... as im back to my 29 other babies on monday xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

shan ive looked at ur charts just now and it seems alot more balanced that last cycle so that looks like a good thing if you get me xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I will say before I shower and yoga that I struggled financially to stay home with Saben most of his life and it was well worth it. I even babysat kids in the house.:) By the time we paid for daycare I would have brought around 200-300 a month home! I was let go of my job after I came back from maternity leave. Then worked for a little in 2007 and 2008 was let go due to fibro. I know I am very fortunate to be able to stay home this time around, but DH and I just couldnt do it any other way. I am overprotective lol

Kirstie glad about you calling work.

Ness bring a pillow to work? I worked my whole pregnancy with Saben until a few weeks before he was born. It was hell at first I remember that. I napped everyday after.


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> shan ive looked at ur charts just now and it seems alot more balanced that last cycle so that looks like a good thing if you get me xxxxx

Yes I think so too:)

Thank you:hugs:

I did acupuncture for 4 weeks think it helped me bigtime.

I guess this is what a real chart is supposed to look like..

did u get my post about your chart?


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye....althou i 100% think i hav ov'd in the past few days because of cm and the opks....i knew that when i got the cm the opk would be pos and it was. 

on the other hand i could be totally wrong...and there is a chance i may have already ov'd....

but im going off when my cycles were more regular ...and i got a bfn day 37, and a bfp day 40...so that would make me ov'ing around day 24 with an approx 15 day lp about right. 

but who knows lol.
do you really think i ov'd b4 honey....ive looked at ff and my notes have gone....it says because they havent pinpointed an actual ov date yet ....just between cd24-cd27. 

and i really think that about ur chart ...it looks fab!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Gem darling. I would take all that stuff out and put it in the notes and see what it says. I see a thermal shift on CD 16, but I could be wrong. 

I really should shower and do yoga :blush: I love my dh..


----------



## Nessicle

Went to the board room where meetings are usually held, sat and had a cup of tea (normal caffeine as they'd run out of decaf boo!) and ate a chocolate bar, I've told one of the other bosses I'm not feeling good (even though they don't know about the pregnancy yet) and he said to get home so I'm leaving at 4pm, gonna go home and nap :happydance: 

Gem - I'll hopefully only need to come back 3 days a week money willing - will need to put baby in nursery two days a week and MIL will look after the other day I'm at work. 

I would rather my salary be scaled down than miss out on baby too much - fx work let me do that!

Kirstie good girl for telling work glad they're doing a risk assessment for you! xx


----------



## NicoleB

sorry lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nicole..


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness I hope you can get work to do that for you fingers crossed


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya lovelies. Gah what another busy day. Someone speed time up, please..??


----------



## shaerichelle

I just had bleeding gums and let me tell you it wasnt a tiny bit. Going to get my frer be back in a couple hrs. Oh the nipple pain just started lots too!


----------



## xGemxGemx

shannon whats a frer?? a test?? x


----------



## Nixilix

first response early result i think!! go get it and pee!!


----------



## shaerichelle

it's first response test..


----------



## Nessicle

if you do buy it Shan I would wait til tomorrow with FMU if you got a bfn earlier today :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

purchased a 3 pack. Still have fmu from this am. I know :blush: but I thought I got a faint very faint on frer yesterday. So will try in about hour. Or so.


----------



## calliebaby

Gem, I think if your temps continue to rise, I would put your ovulation at cd25.:hugs:

Rachel- I am so happy for you!!!:happydance:

Shan- Good luck with the test.:thumbup:

I hope everyone else is doing wonderfully. I am off for a bit, but will be back on in a few hours.:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

thanks callie - she told me she can see ov coming so hope opk get here in time for me to do the smep.

ness - didnt tx you cause managed to get on here quite soon after xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

are they the best the first response ones..most sensitive...i thought clear blue digitals were?? hmmmmmm LOL hope i am buyin some of those next week ...fxd 

hiya everyone...think i did ov on 25th 2 callie....that means im 2dpo... so 12 days till testing....unless i get symptoms or af......

AHHHHH y is the 2ww the longest LOL. 
Shan im so excited 4u with all ur symptoms.....i agree with ness think u should wait till 2mro with the first pee....2mros may have more hcg!!! but if u have more tests....ur prob like me and 2 excited to wait xxxx

di.... u okay ?? did u temp after ur snooze?? when do u usually ov rach?? xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

3 days a week would be lovely ness xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Gem clearblue digital are expensive and not very sensitive but should show up on day af due. first response arnt cheap either.
get superdrug ones cause they are cheaper. they are bogof at the min 4.99 for 4!!


----------



## mommaof3

Good afternoon ladies me and the little one went to have lunch with dh and I just about passed out twice my head feels all funky today and kinda short of breath havent had this for a few weeks ugh


----------



## Nixilix

sorry your feeling crappy nicole xx


----------



## Nixilix

i need to stop reading about the chances of pg after mc cause so many people have caught on straight away and ill feel abnormal if i dont haha


----------



## xGemxGemx

ooooo that is sooo gud!!! i will get down to superdrug at the weekend!!! :happydance:

yeh they r so expensive....and ive tested loads with the clear blue digi's.... knowing that its prob not goin 2 show even 1 day early!!!

and il be able to test early with superdrug 1s ....haha even if im not pg...im not going fru a month of opks and tempin to not get a bit excited!!!!

sorry ur not feelin great nicole...get some rest honey xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

i cant wait for the opk to come so i can pee on something!! I know ness got her BFP on 11dpo so it is possible but thats cause she has got two in ther hahahaha


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> i need to stop reading about the chances of pg after mc cause so many people have caught on straight away and ill feel abnormal if i dont haha

why will u feel abnormal honey?? u will get pregnant again...very soon im sure :hugs:

i never knew how big a chance there was of mc till i had mine...i really never thought about it till it happened. but then the facts are there that so many people who go through it come out with perfect babys. one of my best friends tried 4 2 years and had a mc, similar to me ...her body just wasnt ready...but after that shes had 2 babys. i think having my mc has know got my body ready 4 a baby...as silly as that sounds. 

im sorry 4 all the losses....but my friend said to me that...if she had never lost her first baby she may never have had nathan and laila and she adores those two. they r her world. i miss my baby everyday but i always keep that thought with me. maybe it will help some of you like it helped me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

thanks hun xx

the nurse said my ovary is normal and is holding all my future babies :) how cute!


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks girls it just goes along with it I guess Rach you WILL get your bfp if not this month then soon so dont feel abnormal if you dont straight away 

Gem I think anytime you have a loss it makes you appreciate it even more and I think the way you see your loss makes perfect sence


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girls, advice plz. Before i went to sleep my temp was 36.41 and once i woke 2hrs ago it was 37.13. I am confident i have ovulated in the past few hours! ewcm too. My question is, is it too late to catch the egg?
Last bd was 2 days ago so dont think sperm will be alive still. X


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> thanks hun xx
> 
> the nurse said my ovary is normal and is holding all my future babies :) how cute!

that is gorgeous hun xxx im made up 4u xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> ok girls, advice plz. Before i went to sleep my temp was 36.41 and once i woke 2hrs ago it was 37.13. I am confident i have ovulated in the past few hours! ewcm too. My question is, is it too late to catch the egg?
> Last bd was 2 days ago so dont think sperm will be alive still. X

have u got any opks to test?? i would say BD right now anyway lol xxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

rachel look at me. i have had 5mcs and am pregnant. the mw said that she is really confident that this is it for me this time. baby had such a strong heartbeat and is really big. it will happen for you and like me, you will appreciate your baby even more. just try stay positive, believe it will happen and dont give up. :hugs: xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

maybe u ovd cd22?? looking at ur chart diane. is it cd23 now??


----------



## jelliebabie

that was sweet of the nurse rach, but very true! This time next yr u will have ur babba in ur arms :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks nicole....ur right just will make me appreciate it all that bit more x get some rest babe and hope ur feelin better xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

diane get off here and go BD lol


----------



## jelliebabie

i took my temp at 5pm tonight though, it was very low this morning and at 1pm so defo didnt ov yesterday, ovd in the last few hrs! Trying to convince dh to woofwoof, but if he doesnt, i will make sure Like you its PAYBACK time :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Diane sperm can live up to 5 days but on average 2 to 3 days so chances are they were some still there waiting and according to my daughter the biologist in training lol girl sperm last longer but go ahead and get a little more WOOF WOOOF just incase


----------



## Nixilix

thanks girls.... kirsty, glad baby is doing well... really pleased for you babe xxxx

i agree with gem, get off her diane and go get poking :)


----------



## Loren

heloo ladies, how r u all??? 

DIANE GO OPEN THEM LEGS WOMAN!!!!NOWWWWWWW!!!AND TELL OH TO GET DOWN TO BIDNESS!!!!!!

and to the phobia thingy, yer its to do with that haha, nooo she hasnt been sik agen since the vets......fx'd she isnt again til she has the bk garden to do all her shitting and other vile things in haha. but i want to get it sorted now because i want to be able to be calm wen burping little Millie lol and when shes sick i want to be able to comfort her and clean it up and not be terrified to go near her or not sleep a wink thinking shes going to do it again!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

soooooo glad and over the moon beanies absoloutly fine kirstie :D :D :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

i am really glad your happy about ur scan rach!!!!! and that ur ovary and tube r marvelous :D :D :hugs: xxxxx

sorry ur feeling icky nicole!! :hugs: xxxxxxx

love the piccies nesss!!!!!!! :D :hugs: xxxxxxx

sorry about BFN shan!!!hopefully in the next few days u will ger ur 2 lines sweety xxxxx :hugs:

DIANE!!! i lost all hope in jan and look what i ended up finding wen i P'd OAS!!!! i shit me nickers!!!the room went blak the lot hahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

ta loren, hows you. I read all your post in a scouse accent hahahaha. hows the lady garden, you still walking like a bloke? xx


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Loren glad your puppy has stopped pukeing every where Ugh I couldnt imagine haveing to clean those messes up right now lol


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> i cant wait for the opk to come so i can pee on something!! I know ness got her BFP on 11dpo so it is possible but thats cause she has got two in ther hahahaha

it was 10dpo hun! and oi less of the two in there ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

just a warning about the FRER tests if anyone plans on using - remember those "lines" I had on my tests the cycle before my bfp? Well this video explains why! They have a visible antibody strip that appears as a line even if you are not pregnant making women believe they have a faint bfp - that's why I only got superdrug this cycle! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrxdBsOb4-Y


----------



## Nessicle

xGemxGemx said:


> ooooo that is sooo gud!!! i will get down to superdrug at the weekend!!! :happydance:
> 
> yeh they r so expensive....and ive tested loads with the clear blue digi's.... knowing that its prob not goin 2 show even 1 day early!!!
> 
> and il be able to test early with superdrug 1s ....haha even if im not pg...im not going fru a month of opks and tempin to not get a bit excited!!!!
> 
> sorry ur not feelin great nicole...get some rest honey xxxxxxx :hugs:

i see what Rachel meant when she said 11dpo with the digi - yep i got it on a digi at 11dpo then did another saturday just gone got 2-3 weeks on it! 

It does say you can use them from 4 days before AF is due but the percentage is 54% then at 3 days before AF it goes up to 84% or something like that so best to test if you can wait for AF to be due - I'm just too impatient and wanted to use it he he xx


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha did u understand it better rach?? i have got 1 of the strongest scouse accents haha but i dont sound awful like they do on tele (least i dont think i do hahah) and i certaintly dont sound like 1 of the beatles!!!!hahaha. nooo am ok although OH's face was a picture lastnyt because we wer waiting to BD then i got into bed and spent like 10minutes scratching hahahaha its unreal!!!!not that bed today tho :D haha.hows ur jiffy??xxxxxxx

ur more than welcome nicole :) ino so am i haha!!!i couldnt cope the panic attacks wer unreal!!!haha am not even preg YET haha and i get OH to clean everything up!!!!and i no now why she attacks and doesnt listen to OH and doesnt atak me and she listens to me, i walk her and feed and water her!!! pfft!!!hes been told once i get my BFP i will water and feed her bur he does the walking!!!she nerly pulls me over!!! u want to see the muscles on her now!!because ive been walking her shes like a sted head hahaha (steroid head) just incase thats a scouse word :S i'm going on now haha sorry xxxxx

hmmmmmm how do u no ther isnt 2 likkle beanies in ther ness  xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

there is defo 2 in there... have you seen how dark that line is hahaha!!!

My jiffy is good today thank god, OH might not get friction burns later. thinking of doing WOOFWOOF hahahaha


----------



## Nixilix

(by woof woof do we mean from behind) hope you guys don't mean the other hole... cause im pretty sure we wont get babies that way


----------



## Loren

hahaha gdgdgdgdd. hahahahahahahaha up the bum and far away!!!!xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol loren, ive started reading ur msgs in a scouse accent too now, thanks rach lol. Did u get my text or did i send it to a random? And yeah i think sted head must be scouse :haha:
Well girls done the woofwoof and i was so wet and slimy down there during not after lol, well after as well but ykwim! Lol. 
So :sex: day of ov and 2 days before? Its a lot less than normal but will it be enough?And ive never had as much ewcm before! Absolutely no discomfort during bd this time, ewcm serves its purpose lol x


----------



## Nixilix

sorry if it seems i keep going on bout last month but..... i only did it day before and day of ov and it worked, well kinda worked!


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: you two, behave urselfs! Thats an exit not an entrance :haha:
Rachel its meant to be good for getting the swimmers close to the cervix :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Well wish we had superdrug here..

OMG I have to keep food in my stomach our else I get sick!

Hi gals.

Diane I think that you might still have time!


----------



## Nixilix

im in love with this song... i dont even like this kind of music!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy2nBvtkgyE


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> there is defo 2 in there... have you seen how dark that line is hahaha!!!
> 
> My jiffy is good today thank god, OH might not get friction burns later. thinking of doing WOOFWOOF hahahaha

oi shut it lol although I was chuffed the line was so strong! God can you imagine if there is two! that would be funny :haha:

PMSL at jiffy!!! You come out with some well funny terms Rachel!!

Diane I only did CD13, 14 and 15 this cycle!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I got a so faint line on frer but I consider it a bfn til dh can see it. and I know the new tests arent great
should I just get one of each brand lol


----------



## Nessicle

and Rachel you don't have to apologise to anyone for talking about your angel! It's good to talk about him (I think it was a him) :hugs:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Everyone!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yah I got a so faint line on frer but I consider it a bfn til dh can see it. and I know the new tests arent great
> should I just get one of each brand lol

I just don't want you to get hopes up over a faint line after those lines I kept having just for AF to turn up cos that would be heartbreaking sweetie - after seeing that video I posted I realised I'd actually had bfn's and it was just the antibody strip I could see! 

I would get a different brand say a clearblue so that if you think you have a bfp on a FRER (one that you can defo see) you can retest with another brand cos if you are pregnant it won't matter what brand you use you will still get a line :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I totally hate facebook right now. My friend just put a photo session of her and her husband .. while shes 8 months pregnant my other friend posted pics of her baby who is a little over a month old. I am so upset.


----------



## Nixilix

:(


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Ness :hugs:

Rachel talk about your angel anytime. I think about mine a lot. I would be almost 4 months.


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> (by woof woof do we mean from behind) hope you guys don't mean the other hole... cause im pretty sure we wont get babies that way

:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

yes rach, of course u can talk about last month! It helps to hear what was successfull for others :hugs: shan, i thought i told u no more testing till friday now? Lol, promise you will wait till friday now? Faint lines are a bummer! :hugs: loren did u get my text? X


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> :(

aww darling hope I didnt upset you?:hugs:

just meant your little angel is with you all the time and God needed him to be an angel and he's going to send you a present as soon as he thinks the time is right xxx


----------



## Nixilix

right girls just to clarify, I dont want you all to be thinking OH is going anywhere "different" when we BD!! hahaha so just have fish and chips, from the freezer not the chippy boo. really want a creme egg still. i think i'll have an icecream. whats everyone doing tonight/today whatever blooming time zone your all in!!


----------



## Nixilix

Nessicle said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> :(
> 
> aww darling hope I didnt upset you?:hugs:
> 
> just meant your little angel is with you all the time and God needed him to be an angel and he's going to send you a present as soon as he thinks the time is right xxxClick to expand...

No no no no no that was for shan... not you lady. im :happydance: today. im getting poked later, why wouldn't i be happy!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

just sat watching Friends in the living room, fire on, blanket and two pairs of socks - I'm still bloomin freezing lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> :(
> 
> aww darling hope I didnt upset you?:hugs:
> 
> just meant your little angel is with you all the time and God needed him to be an angel and he's going to send you a present as soon as he thinks the time is right xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No no no no no that was for shan... not you lady. im :happydance: today. im getting poked later, why wouldn't i be happy!!!!Click to expand...

PPhhheeewww!! Oh good I didnt see Shan's previous post but just scrolled down and saw it! 

:rofl: getting poked lol so awesome the nurse told you you're gonna be ov'ing!!


----------



## Loren

hahaha yer yer yer rach we allllll no wer u like it now!!!!haha 

sorry diane yerrr i got it i just havnt got credit at the min sweety :D 

am all happy!!! y am i happy hahaha :| and giddy :| i cud pass off asa woman on drugs at the minute!!! 

NESS jiffy was my word!!!!! haha just to clarify!! the tele is awful tonite!!!!

just waiting for OH to get off his skinny ass and make my tea!!!i am starvinggggggggggg!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

yeah jiffy wasnt mine... nearly got the credit for it.


----------



## Nixilix

just tried to post a picture of me at the friends building in ny but it wont let me... imagine if i was trying to post a test. how rude


----------



## Loren

hahaha. am geting picturey again so watch the threaddd haha found a few then!!! put them on photo bucket rach xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Sorry Shannon. Its hard I know.


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm off til tomorrow. Need a break


----------



## Loren

hope ur ok shan :hugs: chin up chick xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks aislinn.. I can't handle it anymore. 

email:[email protected]


----------



## Nessicle

lol Loren sorry buddy ha ha my brain is mush right now! 

Shan :hugs: dont leave us for too long xx

Ok for the girls in the UK I have about 25 opk's if anybody wants any posting pm me your postal address xx


----------



## Nixilix

mememe pls ill pm you!


----------



## Nixilix

come back shan!


----------



## jelliebabie

can i have ur concieve plus? :rofl: shannon babe :hugs: chin up honey, ur time will come i know it will. U gotta stop getting so worked up and relax babe. Ive been trying for 11yrs so imagine how i feel, but we cant let it beat us! And remember im here for u :hugs:
Hi aislinn :wave: loren u cheap skate go and get some credit :haha: ok, am off out,
Will bbiab big love to ma ladies xxx


----------



## Loren

my 2nd tattoo

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/5656_124020721830_504031830_2921398.jpg

me with blonde hair and the worse retouch of roots ever!!! (didnt go back to that hairdresser again)

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/2862_73778091830_504031830_2165931_.jpg

me with black hair 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/2862_73779441830_504031830_2165935_.jpg

proposal

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/14532_201376631830_504031830_355536.jpg

My ring

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/14532_201378101830_504031830_355538.jpg

me in wales haha

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/meinwales.jpg

me on a rock in wales that i named Ronnie haha

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/meonronnietherockinwaleshaha.jpg


----------



## xGemxGemx

felt the slightest twinge behind my belly button ... what is that all about?? prob nothin xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

shannon do not give up!!!!! PMA XX


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Diane..


----------



## Nixilix

love the pictures xxx


----------



## Loren

me 2 ness!!!!!xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

hey gem, aislinn, diane, nicole, loren, shan and the two guests reading hehehe


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> felt the slightest twinge behind my belly button ... what is that all about?? prob nothin xxx

:O :O :O i had it in jan just before i got my BFP and ness had it the days leading upto her BFP"!!!!! arghhhhh gemmmmm!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Great Pictures..


----------



## Nixilix

i had it toooo, stitch like feeling and then a sharp shooting pain.. ooo im getting excited. 

im such a loser, i've had the day off, went for scan then popped to an argos clearance shop nearby, then ive been on here allllllllllllll day


----------



## Loren

hahaha AY diane!!!haha ive used my last £20 on my dongle to spk 2 u ladies!!!icant get enuff!!!haha it annoys me coming on here on my fne!!i get paid on friday tho so i'l get some then :D xxxxx


----------



## Loren

thank u girlies!!! ohhh am so excited 4 every!!! rach ur on CD8 right???? y dont u try SMEP!!!!xxxxx u gota start on CD8!!!!! :D go for itttt, ness got her bfp doing it and i'm giving it a try!!xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Gem - yep I had a nipping sensation behind my belly button on and off all day on 8dpo! 

Rachel snagged my opk's and softcups - sorry girls!! 

yeah Rach try the SMEP apparently it's extremely successful for ladies who have had mc or cp's - I even started it on CD7 and only did it CD11, 13, 14 and 15 round my fertile period so I missed two of the days I was supposed to do it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey again everyone! I love this time of night..it's buzzing here :D


----------



## Nixilix

yip smep is on the cards.. thats why oh is on the xbox now... bribary!!!mwah ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy poking, Rach..I'm jealous :haha:


----------



## Loren

goooo rachhhh,even tho ur a biatch haha i wantd nessies thingies haha!!!would have loved the soft cups!!!!!! but as they say erly bird catchs the worm!!!haha.

am sure OH will be over the moon with sexy time every second day with out any questions asked haha. put ur butt on 2 pillows and lie back with ur legs in the air for half an hr, 1st tym i'm lieng back that long myself so hopefully i see a gd outcum!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

:wave: brandy :D xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya Loren.great pics! You're so prettyyyy


----------



## Nixilix

hey brandy. i'm not even gonna need all the softcups and opks loren cause I is getting myself a massive BFP in 3 wks!


----------



## Nessicle

that's the spirit Rachel!! Gonna send Loren 6 if that's ok with you hun? will see her through 3 days if she tests twice a day - you'll still have shit loads that you won't even need cos you're gettin that bfp :thumbup: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes! Definite :bfp: soon :D


----------



## Nessicle

Diane - there's about a drop of conceive+ left lol you won't get far with that :haha: x


----------



## Nixilix

i suppose i can share with the scouse :)


----------



## Nixilix

have you seen this non pregnant ladies... and the pregnant POAS addicts..

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/310020-2-free-preg-test.html


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha the scouse will be pleased ;)


----------



## Loren

awww thanx brandy :)

hahahaha share with the scouse hahaha ay u!!! y thank u tho :) al have a lil look at that link noww xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Thanks rachel, ive just done that now!! 

thats so good!!! oooo u have lots of handy tips today!!! xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol im only 2dpo and it only lasted a second or 2. 

i usually get pains and then af anyway....but af aint due 4 wile so itl be nothin!!
love your rock loren ha thats funny xxx
NO rachel I am SAD!! had 2 weeks off work and spent most of it on here lol xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

thats cause ive spent my whole life today on the world wide web!


----------



## Loren

and ino u rrrrrrrrrrrr rach!!!SMEP it up woman!!!!! :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

its got to the point where i am reading literature such as the below

A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes
Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour.
Some lions mate over 50 times a day
Donkeys kill more people annually than plane crashes


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Productive day, I'd say :D


----------



## Nixilix

SMEP it up... i love that. "im smepping it up"


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

....I wanna marry a lion....


----------



## Loren

I sunbathed on him every day wilst ther so he had to be named haha he was customized to fit me my bum and everything had ther own little dip haha xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

i wana BE a lion!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

RAWRRRR hehe


----------



## Loren

hahahaha i love the knowledge they do say u lern sumthin new everyday!!!!! haha i do to!!!!SMEP it up big timeeee rach!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha i want to be a pig!!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

right my lovelies I'm exhausted beanie needs sleepy time but I will catch up with you chatter boxes tomorrow have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## Loren

ni nite ness and beanie!!!xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, I need sleep toooooo..sitting here with eyes half open.

Gnight :hugs:


----------



## Loren

ni nite brandy and beaniee xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

right girls going to play on the playstation now wilst OH plays on here be back laterr!!xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

nite brandy an ness 

lol pigs and lions - u 2 r mad


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone!!!:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

im going to bd... but i wont be sleeping just yet hahahaha


----------



## Nixilix

hi callie, off to start smeping it up so speak tomorrow!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Yay!!!:happydance: Go get urself some!!!:haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya callie


----------



## calliebaby

hi Gem:hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

its gone all quiet on here!!! where have the noisy ones gone?? LOLS!!! 

Im so bored of the 2ww its dragginnn!!!

how ru and bump???? what were ur first symptoms if u had any??? xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi diane :happydance: 2WW


----------



## xGemxGemx

AWW i hope shannon is okay she seemed really down b4 xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I have learned that the longest wait is the wait to see the doctor for the first time!!!

My first symptoms were sore boobs/chest and I was peeing all the time!!!
This was about 5 days before I tested.


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, and two days before I tested, I had pretty strong cramps that would come and go. I actually thought that af was coming early.


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo, yes i think so gem, 2ww woohoo. just hope ive done enough. You too! Callie, hws ur bump x


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks callie :)

aww i know that is defo the longest wait :( i remember waiting 4ever 4 my scan xxx

can you get earlier private scans over there, its approx £60 here. theres no need for one, but after my mc im going to get one so i know everything is okay xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

wen i next get a bfp that is !!!!


----------



## mommaof3

WOW you guys have chatted loads of pages took me forever to catch up Wheww tuckered me out lol


----------



## jelliebabie

woo roll on the non af cramps! :haha: fxd for u gemma babex i hope shans ok too, she was pretty down. Ttc is stressfull, but she has a loving supportive hubby so she will be fine :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Bump is good. Making me a little queasy today and tired. But I take all of these things as a good sign.:happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

calliebaby said:


> Bump is good. Making me a little queasy today and tired. But I take all of these things as a good sign.:happydance:

that is so good!!! :haha:

diane, everythin is crossed 4 us hun!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

have u got the free tests rachel told us about ??? xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Goood evening ladies.

In for the long one now I have totally brokenmy diet by eatting awhole box of grapes,but my bum need it. I seem to be having the reverse problem to what everyone describes with this kind of diet. and I feelsick from lack of sleep


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Jo how are you today?


----------



## molly85

I was fine except for a little tierd until I went on facebook.

One of the girls I went to uni with has had twins. I am really pleasedf or her what I amnot pleased with is the people who discouraged me somuch from starting my TTC journey over a year earlier and made me feel so stupid i had the BC shot which has ruinedmy system for a year were congratulating her. They haven't finished they course yet this maks me soo angry


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: JO


----------



## molly85

CALLIE!!! chrt has gone totally loopy. Which way is you tempreture meant to go during the day?


----------



## calliebaby

I don't think what your temp does during the day is important. The only important temp is the one that you take ate the same time every morning before you get out of bed.
Your temp during the day can change based on how active/inactive you are.


----------



## molly85

well i got 3hours this afternoon as i am now on the nightandit was lower thna the one i got when i got up at 5.20 am. I think i spoke this afternoon though


----------



## calliebaby

I would try to stick to one temp per day around the same time, give or take a half hour if you can help it.


----------



## Aislinn

Jo that shot is evil. When people tell me they are on it or thinking about it I'm like NO NO NO..... It makes you gain weight and really does something to your system big time. 

Are you at least having AF?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo :wave: hi callie :wave:
Your first temp before u get out of bed is ur basal temp which is supposed to be the lowest temp of the day cos your body has had rest. Your not supposed to take ur temp at other times, but i do. If im in the 2ww my temp is pretty consistent at night time too. If my temp goes low at night i know its gonna be low in the morning and af is on her way. Its just a pattern i notice. My first temp today was really low and its extrememly high now so i just know ive ovd today and my morning temp should prove it. Even if i do get bfp this cycle im still out for 2010 baby. If i ovd when i was supposed to then my edd would have been hogmanay, now i would be due the 4th jan but i could always aim to go afew days early lol. Either way i wont refuse a :bfp: lol. Congrats again jo on the job x
Glad u have nice pg symptoms callie! Good sign everything is as it shud be. Hope the wait for ur appointment doesnt drag in! How are u nicole? X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn :wave:


----------



## Loren

arghhhhh dianeee!!!!i'm 1dpo today to!!!! :D yayyyyy ur in the dreaded 2 week wait with me and guess wa.....if i get my bfp to my due dates the 3rd of jan!!! hahaha love itttt!!!!! 

rach am loven the sig!!! smepin it upppppppp xxxxx

iyaaaaaa jo, aislinn,gem, shan and callie!!!! :wave:


----------



## molly85

Cal my workdictates I can't do itthe same timeeach day as iam never in bed at the same time. 

I am having a little spotting aislinn am hoping she will arrive tomorrow i hadpain over sunda and monday but none really now. istopped using OPK's because I thought she would arrive


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Dianne - Fingers crossed.... 

Jo - after you stopped the shot have you had a normal one? I'm wondering if you should go on the pill for a few cycles to get things more regular. Is your thyroid issues being addressed?


----------



## Loren

omg scrap that av just dun a due date calc just to make sure and i got the 4th of jan hahaha due the same day!!! oh god it wud be great if we got our BFP's this month!!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

I'm on 50mcg a day at the mo Aislinn next bloodtest is the end of May. I am having my PMS medication reviewed theendon this month so will discuss my rubbish body again with the doctor. I am now petrified I am infertile.
No real period as of yet I had al the signs at the weekend she was on her way then nothing now i'mjust getting annoying CM


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren if i get a bfp, i can be your bump buddie :dance: :yipee: heres hoping fxd! did u ov yesterday? I ovd today i think so i would be due the 5th january i suppose. Oh well, close enough :hugs: shanny babe, hope we can all be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## Loren

going by my ov calculator aparently i have yesterday (going by its past 12am) yayyyy we sooooo can!!!! :D :D :D i really hope this is it for us!!!i dont think i can handle another month TTC!!!! the things u have to do!!! just been singing because u love me by celion dion and startd crying hahahaha :| wtf!!!gd job OH is in a diff room!!xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Jo - Don't be worried about that. You need to get your periods back to normal. Mention to your doc about being put on the pill to get your periods back to normal. I know sounds crazy when you are TTC but your body isn't working right because of that shot. 

Make sure your drinking enough water too. 

What is your PMS med?


----------



## Loren

my cycles vary between 29-32 days so i could be due 4th-7th!!!not botherd wat date like aslong as wer bump buddies and we get our F*CKING bfp!!!!!! b4 i go loopy!!!xxxxx haha xxxxx


----------



## molly85

it's a low dose of anti depressant/anti anxiety drug called citalepram(sp)
so far so good. it has only standard side effects so nothing toconcerning except lack of labido. Which would bother me if I seemed tobe ovulating


----------



## molly85

lol Loren you are all going to run off and leave me here


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, so did u ovulate yesterday as in wednesday?? Or tuesday? :confused: how are u checking again? Is it opks? X and jo honey, aislinn is right, dont worry bout being infertile, im sure your not!
Its just a matter of regulating your cycles, you will be a mum, dont worry :hugs: loren :cry: @ celine diol :rofl: your soft as shit hahahahah x


----------



## molly85

ishould count myselflucky last time i came off the injection i think i went at east a year without a singlebleed it's so hard to remember now


----------



## Aislinn

Oh ok.. Yeah that wouldn't stop you from ovulating but does sometimes mess with your sex drive. 

Does your doc know your TTC? Just mention about getting on the pill to get things started. It will push things back for you but might also help. I'm not a Doc but could be worth a try. You need to have a regular period. But I know you will have your BFP!!! Just need to get your body back to normal after that shot.


----------



## shaerichelle

Just wanted to say :hi: I am okay. Just been having a day. Worried about having faints again and then having af after. So I am freaked out.


----------



## molly85

i am going to askabout something like that.possibly metformin or the clomid and progesteron tablets if i can avoid the pill i will but will deffinatly take it if that is theonly thing i am offered,i think they said I could have ascan to as reasurance i have eggs


----------



## molly85

Hey Shan if need be we do AF together and holdeach others hand through it. I hope it's your month tho


----------



## Aislinn

Jo - they have Natural Progesterone Cream can you try that? 

hi Shannon :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I won't without discussing it with the GP purley as it is hormone based and i want guidance to make sure I am correctly balanced.


----------



## Loren

i checkd CM and CP egg white from monday to yesterday as in wednesdy, and its been sticky since about 10pm.so i'm guessing 1 of them days i OV'd lol. hahah am an emotional git me!!! i onlyt have to be spoken to abit snotty and am a rek haha.xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jo thanks I hope so too.

Hi Aislinn.

Cleaning to get some anger out then taking a hot shower. I cant stop crying today, Ugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I use natural progesterone cream and my nat doc told me how to use it the right way.


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahaha loren! Yip sounds like u have ovd! Yippeeee! Fxd for us both, we can test together :hugs: shanny babe, wether we worry or not we will have the same outcome so no point in worrying babe, 
What will be will be. Im hoping with all my heart u have a positive outcome tho.
Ok ladies i gotta go. If i wana watch jezza kyle ive got to get off here. Dhs orders!
Hopefully be back on in the morning :wohoo: :yipee: ing cos my temps show ovulation. Gdnite girls, luv u all xxx


----------



## molly85

Will discuss it with doctor. see what he thinks


----------



## molly85

Diane you will turn your brain to mush wotching that program


----------



## Loren

yayyy i' gna test 28th, maybe a cheeky 1 on the 26th haha. boooo to jezza kyle ther Di haha. ni nite sweety al get cred soon an giv u a text!! lv u too huni xxxx


----------



## molly85

me2 missy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane.


----------



## molly85

Shan I am now your official chart stalker, I check that thing everyday


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo. Its a pretty nice chart I say.

I check yours everyday too:)


----------



## molly85

mine is rubbish. did you see i have been very naughty on the diet today. a wholepunet of grapes muselie and pizza


----------



## mommaof3

oh you chatty chatty bunch lol just now caught up


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum Jo. I probably would be naughty too. Well I cant even seem to diet. the way my hunger has been. I have to eat ALL day!

I wont smack your hand yet.

Hi Nicole.


----------



## jelliebabie

hello, jeremy kyle is finishd so i sneakd back on here. There was a woman on there who was 36 been going out with this guy for 7yrs who is 22. That means she got with him when he was 15. Pervert! :haha:
Whats hapnin ladies? Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Diane did you miss us!

I just let my boulders outta my holder and now they hurt:cry:


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies!
how are you all doing?


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan and Shey and Diane glad you made it back so soon lol where has Jo ran off to poor girl is going in her sleep wonder if she dozed off on us lol


----------



## Shey

Hi Nicole, Aislinn, Jo and Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey How are you feeling?

Hey Nicole.. Maybe she did doze off. I am not feeling to well myself.


----------



## molly85

the cream of british society Diane


----------



## Shey

Im ok just a lil down at the moment


----------



## mommaof3

well ive just been wondering if you can overdose on anti acid pills ive had about six nasty fruit flavored rolaids and still have nasty gowin hair on my chest heartbun lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol so true jo! And shannon, put them back in their over the shoulder boulder holders then if theyre sore babe! I always sleep with a bra on x yes nicole cudnt stay away for long but dh says we need to Go to bed soon it is 2.30 am lol. X


----------



## Shey

I don't think you can overdose on those Nicole. I took tums for the calcium.


----------



## jelliebabie

Sorry u have heartburn nicole, its the worst! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

hey Diane :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

well maybe I need to try some tums rolaids dont seem to be helping much lol 

Diane I forget you are on a different time that we are what the heck girl get your butt to bed lol 

Shan I cant wear my bra at all hardly rubs my nipples and they are so sensitive ugh VIAGRA NIPPS lol


----------



## mommaof3

ahh thanks Diane Ive always heard that it means your baby is growing hair but my babies are born with very little so dont think there is any truth to it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole.. Try apple cider vinegar with the mother..Braggs is a brand. It cured my heartburn.. I was taking prilosec.

Shey sorry you are down.

Diane its hard to wear a bra. Hurts the fibro.. ugh cant win. Okay its 9:41 and I cant believe I am saying this.. but I am showering and going to bed. I had 9.5 hrs of sleep last night.


----------



## Shey

yay Shan.

I have a doctor's appointment on the 23rd for my pap smear i never got cause I had my period. So imma see wats goin on and if there's anything wrong with me and imma tell my doc that i wanna ttc.


----------



## shaerichelle

GL shey.

I gotta go to bed ..night all


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shan and night night


----------



## mommaof3

Shan ill try and see if I can find that sounds nasty though I cant stand the smell of vinager ugh just thinking of it make me wanna gag looks like it a watchin tv on the couch nite for me till hopefully I fall asleep

Diane I really hope you have gone to bed girly 

Shey sorry your going through a ruff time 

ok ladies im off to watch csi new york looks like a good episode tonight ill talk to ya all tomorrow hugs and baby dust to everyone 



Jo I really hope you have dozed off poor girl dont see how you go the way you do with out sleep


----------



## jelliebabie

gnite nicole, nite shan. Goodnite ladies am gonna hit the sack too! Those damn temps better be sky high in the morning or ELSE haha. Luv ya xxx


----------



## Shey

Night Diane


----------



## molly85

Ahhhh I was actually working not snoozing


----------



## Shey

Aww Jo


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!!
Jo- I would ask you doctor about the progesterone pill to induce your period. I think that this is an easier option than the pill. The pill can also mess up cycles (speaking from previous experience). At least with provera, you only have to take it for 10 days. There is always a way to get your period going and make ovulation happen.


----------



## Shey

Hey Callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly will Callie. it's less than 2 weeks before I go back so plenty of time to se if she appears on her own though so far nothing.

Diane JK is on again.

Eugh speedy spider on the ceiling


----------



## calliebaby

So it looks like Jo and I are both in a 2ww of our own.


----------



## Shey

aww. I would be if DF was here


----------



## calliebaby

When is he coming Shey?

My 2ww is for my first pre-natal appointment. It is two weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

2 weeks til MW then Callie? I think mine is easier i just haveto plan what to say


----------



## Shey

May i think


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, my 8 week appointment.


----------



## calliebaby

No confirmed date yet? How long has it been since you two have seen each other?


----------



## molly85

yay. I am stilltesting as soon as i can get hold of 1 tee hee


----------



## Shey

along time


----------



## molly85

oh if any1 sees Nicole and Brandy I think futous are are hairy until not long before they are born then they usually shed and get covered in that white stuff. all goes back to us being apes


----------



## Shey

lol you funny jo


----------



## molly85

am i? eugh my squash tastes funny


----------



## calliebaby

I just ate a mini watermelon. I am so stuffed now.


----------



## Shey

i was watching criminal minds and csi: ny


----------



## molly85

ohh i got matt hooked on CSI:SVU he doesn't like the las vegas 1


----------



## Shey

um actually it's law&order:svu not csi:svu. hehe
anyways i gtg now my dad wants to sleep


----------



## molly85

oh I thought it was the same thing whoops. similer stuff tho.

Do you have to tuck your dad in?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls where have u all got to?? My temps gone up, pheww, hopefully it stays up the next 2days woohoo. Rachel did u get ur first baby making session of :sex: ? Hope so. Nessie hw are u today? Everyone else, your not due on for a while so al speak to u laterz xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya everyone :)

I'm sitting in bed with a warm cup of tea..nothing beats it on a cold, cloudy day. I'm starting to study my new course..it's gonna be hard to do with all the renovations still going on. I'm just closed up in my room and hope I can get a good few hrs in.

How's everyone?


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> arghhhhh dianeee!!!!i'm 1dpo today to!!!! :D yayyyyy ur in the dreaded 2 week wait with me and guess wa.....if i get my bfp to my due dates the 3rd of jan!!! hahaha love itttt!!!!!
> 
> rach am loven the sig!!! smepin it upppppppp xxxxx
> 
> iyaaaaaa jo, aislinn,gem, shan and callie!!!! :wave:

lol and if i get my bfp i will be due the 3rd of jan!!!!!! comon april!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi diane and brandy....

glad ur temps have gone up diane... xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Diane, how exciting! Hope it's good news :D 

Hi Gem (sorry I'm bad at remembering names, if you've told me!) I blame baby brain. Or something :haha:

How are you hun?


----------



## xGemxGemx

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Diane, how exciting! Hope it's good news :D
> 
> Hi Gem (sorry I'm bad at remembering names, if you've told me!) I blame baby brain. Or something :haha:
> 
> How are you hun?

lol its gem. how u feelin?? sounds like ur havin a rest....im doing work too at home....left it last minute really - back to work monday :(

im feelin HOT ha ha, my temps have gone up....its only 3dpo so no symptoms yet.....fxd....ill prob test end of next week if af hasnt showed. 

lol i have baby brain all the time ....and not even pg!!! xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

right girls...goin out 4 bit speak to you later xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey gemma, looks like you loren and i will all be testing together! How exciting! brandy good to see u chilling out for a change x


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon ladies!! 

Sorry not been on all morning - work has been very busy! 

how is everyone? Did I miss much? too much to go through I'll use most of my lunch hour lol

AFM, starting to feel very exhausted especially come 3pm onwards! I'm sleeping like a log too I don't think I've ever slept so well lol! 

Few crampies today and they still have me checking my underwear very frequently and unquenchable thirst, just trying my best to drink as much water as possible!


----------



## jelliebabie

yay nessie ur symptoms are really kicking in :yipee: enjoy the sleeping like a log as u wont get a chance to in 8mnths time lol x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yeah I'm taking as much as I can get right now :haha: 

had a bit of queasiness this morning so think MS is on it's way in soon! I think by this time next week I'll have it lol! 

How are you Diane? Any symptoms yet babe? xx


----------



## mommaof3

awww Nessie I really hope you get just enough ms to reassure you mine seems to be going in the wrong direction I really thought by now it would be getting better but its worse ive went from gagging to throwing up this am and usually it isnt to bad during the day its late evening ugh maybe its just a funky morning for me 

Diane so glad temps are staying up got everything crossed that the WOOF WOOF did the job lol


----------



## Nessicle

aww Nicole so sorry you're still suffering with sickness chick!! 

obviously a very strong bubba if she's making you that sick (I think it's a girl :flower) 

Doesnt stop you from feeling crappy though! xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Mornin all, just passing through.... Hope all is well.. :flower:

The OH is tryin to finagle his way back in, maybe I'll just use him for his swimmers... lol

Woof Woof style, Nichole your too much, even though thats the way to get prego faster... lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

Had some brown blood this am. In tears dont want AF. Its possible it could be implantation as it was only there when I went away we will see how the rest of the day goes.:sad2:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane Congrats on Ov!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Shan :hugs: 

on the plus side if it is AF hopefully since your MC this will be a shorter cycle and a fresh new start to take your EPO and other hebal meds to increase CM and boost ov! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

My nat doc has me on a plan with vitex so we will see. DH and I are going to FS.


----------



## shaerichelle

been to the loo shes just appeared.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Nessie I told dh last night I think maybe its a girl I guess we will know for sure in about 10 weeks Ugh I told him lastnight he really needed to have a talk with this little bean since she or he is behaveing badly and makeing its momma so sick so he had a little talk to my belly and wouldnt you know it typical kid doesnt listen to him and makes it all the worse today lol I do feel better since I actually puked so maybe the beanie did listen


----------



## mommaof3

sorry Shan:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Nicole.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hugs: Shan Sorry the :witch: got ya... :(

Nicole its a girl... I know it is... You still gonna name her after me... lmao J/K


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kim. Well I think Im gonna log off for a bit.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim to be honest havent gave any names alot of thought as me and dh can never seem to agree it was easy with Jesse cause the baby was gonna be named that girl or boy just different spelling of the name that was my dh dads name I kinda have the feeling we will be at the hospital and still not decided dh is so stubborn and so am I lol


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> lol Kim to be honest havent gave any names alot of thought as me and dh can never seem to agree it was easy with Jesse cause the baby was gonna be named that girl or boy just different spelling of the name that was my dh dads name I kinda have the feeling we will be at the hospital and still not decided dh is so stubborn and so am I lol

I love that name... My X husbands last name is Jessie... lol A girl I used to work with named her daughter Jessa.. perfect name for a girl ;)

Hey Shey, hope things are going better for ya hun :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kim! So glad to see you pop on here. :hugs:

I've had a ton of dreams that mine is a boy..then last night I dreamt it was a girl. Confusing lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Kim! So glad to see you pop on here. :hugs:
> 
> I've had a ton of dreams that mine is a boy..then last night I dreamt it was a girl. Confusing lol.

Hey babes.. Wow thats weird... Hmm I'm thinking a girl.... ;)


----------



## mommaof3

now im thinking a boy lol wanna make a bet Kim


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sure... lol What do you want to bet... :lol: WAIT a Minute... She is carrying High and Round... Ummm Its a BOY!!


----------



## mommaof3

Shan sorry af has showed :hugs: I wish there was more that I could say but on the postive side maybe your cycle will start to regulate and you can start the epo and go to see the fs


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I've always felt boy. I guess I'll just have to be patient!


----------



## mommaof3

hmmm how about hot wings lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan :hugs: I do hope your cycles start regulating now..this can be a good thing!!!


----------



## mommaof3

ugh well as we all know im not that patient but not much I can do to speed this up lol so I have to wait only my ob likes to wait untill 22 weeks im pretty sure they can tell at 16 wks but wait till they do your 20 week scan Ughh see how many times I had to use the word WAIT


----------



## mommaof3

ok well I think Callie and Kirstie are haveing girls 

and Nessie and Brandy are boys


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eww @ waiting and waiting!

I saw that they can even tell on a 4d scan at 12/13 weeks! I want it NOW lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We'll have to keep track and see how right we are! I think the same, btw. How weird is that!

I've always thought boy for Nessie..and Kirstie, I think is def a girl also. Callie, not sure hmmmmmmmmm..I'll just say girl for ease of keeping track :D


----------



## mommaof3

my lo has found chocolate eggs left in his easter basket his face is a mess and so is my little maltese too funny im not sure if she has ate some or if its just from my lo hands but from the look of her face she has had a lick or two off an egg


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

hahaha That's too cute! You need to take a pic of them :D


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

This is what I found on the internet...

If you carry low, it's a boy; high, it's a girl. 
If you carry in front, it's a boy; if you're wide at the middle, it's a girl. 
Hang your wedding ring from a strand of the father's hair over your belly. If the ring circles, it's girl; if it swings back and forth, it's a boy. 
Is Baby's heart beat faster than 140 beats per minute (bpm)? It's a girl. Less than 130 bpm? It's a boy. 
If morning sickness lingers all day, it's a girl.
Reality: The only sure-fire way to tell the gender of your unborn child is through ultrasound or amniocentesis. 

I have always heard that if the babys heart rate is higher than 140 its a GIRL too... 

I can't keep track of who is pregnant here, I'm lost.. but for some reason I'm thinking Nichole is having a Girl!! Nessie is having a Girl and Kayla is having a Boy so far, I'm still playing catch up so forgive me that I can't remember everything thats going on... :hugs: 

BRANDY I'm thinking girl but then I'm thinking a boy... Oh get one of those scans... I can't wait... get scheduling girlie What is the babys heart rate?


----------



## mommaof3

lol Brandy sounds good to me now all we have to do is WAIT im thinking a 3or4 d scan would make a nice mothers day present its comeing up in may so better start hinting now lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> my lo has found chocolate eggs left in his easter basket his face is a mess and so is my little maltese too funny im not sure if she has ate some or if its just from my lo hands but from the look of her face she has had a lick or two off an egg

thats too funny, snap a pic of them both and show us... lol


----------



## mommaof3

now Kim im thinking Kayla is a girl lol better start a chart somewhere lol 
see what the other girls are thinking and write it all down


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've heard all of those things too, Kim :D

I'm carrying very very low, so far..but I think anyone would be at this stage lol.

Argh, I'll just have to *wait* and seeeee


----------



## mommaof3

for some reason it wont let me load pics from my new camera on here let me see if i can post the one I took on my cell


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

That would make a lovely present for Mothers Day Nichole... Keep hinting!! lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> now Kim im thinking Kayla is a girl lol better start a chart somewhere lol
> see what the other girls are thinking and write it all down

Oh that would be lovely if she had a girl... for some reason she is thinking a Boy!! hmm Guess I'll have to write it down, I can't seem to remember... lol
Old age is kicking in... haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I know Kayla is convinced it's a boy! I'm excited to see which she has.


----------



## mommaof3

couldnt get one of the dog she is to fast for my cell phone lol
 



Attached Files:







p_00650.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I've heard all of those things too, Kim :D
> 
> I'm carrying very very low, so far..but I think anyone would be at this stage lol.
> 
> Argh, I'll just have to *wait* and seeeee

Yeah I know... Ugg the waiting game... I'm so excited for you both...
Dammit, I wish I could join this journey with you both... my time will come... SOON I hope... lol Even though I'm older, it seems I'm still fertile mertle.. and I know I'm gonna have twins... its in the gene pool... lmao


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You will join us soon! And I can't waitttt!!

Awww Nicole, what a cutie he is omg!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> couldnt get one of the dog she is to fast for my cell phone lol

H0W CUTE!! He's a lil one... Wow and you have another lil one on the way... Boy your hands are going to be full... Need help I'm down the road from ya... lol

Dogs and cellphones... lol I tried that many times... did'nt work either... lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I just noticed I'm a "BnB Addict" :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> You will join us soon! And I can't waitttt!!
> 
> Awww Nicole, what a cutie he is omg!

I HOPE SO!! I think I'm gonna call the X... haha... this time just use him for his swimmers... :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I just noticed I'm a "BnB Addict" :haha:

Ya think, lol Its an addiction thats for sure... :haha:


----------



## Aislinn

Sorry Shannon.


----------



## Aislinn

Good Morning All.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh man, I need to get back to studying..and all I wanna do is SLEEEEEEEP!

I guess I will try to read one more chapter..as useless as it feels lol.

Take care everyone :hugs:

Kim, come in here more often! xo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hello Aislinn... How are you?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Oh man, I need to get back to studying..and all I wanna do is SLEEEEEEEP!
> 
> I guess I will try to read one more chapter..as useless as it feels lol.
> 
> Take care everyone :hugs:
> 
> Kim, come in here more often! xo

I will... Have a good day sweetie... talk to ya soon


----------



## mommaof3

lol he is the spitting image of his daddy all i did was cook him he is 2 and will turn 3 about a month after i have this little one i would have liked to wait till he was a little older but im 37 so time really isnt on my side we werent really planning on haveing any more but decided to try so he would have a brother or sister closer to his age I have an 18 year old daughter a 15 year old son and dh has a 15 year old daughter and our little man is the only baby in the family so no one to play with


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy have a good day you ADDICT lol 

Hi Aislinn


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow you have a full house goin there :) Hope he will have a lil sister soon LOL


----------



## mommaof3

ok well ive got to go to town and mail our taxes nothing like waiting till the last min lol bbian


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right... lol I'm off here too... Have a good day... Talk to ya soon :)


----------



## Aislinn

I'm doing ok.


----------



## mommaof3

kim dont be a stranger lol ugh dh just called and was upset I was suppose to go to town earlier so i pulled out the ive been pukeing on and off all morning that made him feel bad so now I feel guilty but I really have been pukeing lol 

ok ladies gotta go this time lol


----------



## Shey

hey Aislinn, PeaceLoveBaby, Diane, and MrsBB1


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Shey

Just been catching up after my trip to New York, hope you're feeling a little better. 

AF got me on the flight out there so no birthday BFP for me but hey ho DH's birthday is next month maybe then??

Hope everyone is well, sorry AF got you Shannon and hope she is kind to you for the next few days. 

Karen
x


----------



## Nessicle

hi guys just been catching up it's interesting to see what everyone thinks each is having!! 

I think I'm having a boy I don't know why I'd like a girl but in truth the old cliche is that as long as he/she is healthy I really don't care at the end of the day! 

Sorry AF got you guys :hugs: 

Mrs B hope your trip to NYC was good though!! 

xx


----------



## Shey

BB
Im doing aight

Nessie I am guessing that you will have a girl hehe


----------



## MrsBB1

Nessicle said:


> hi guys just been catching up it's interesting to see what everyone thinks each is having!!
> 
> I think I'm having a boy I don't know why I'd like a girl but in truth the old cliche is that as long as he/she is healthy I really don't care at the end of the day!
> 
> Sorry AF got you guys :hugs:
> 
> Mrs B hope your trip to NYC was good though!!
> 
> xx

Trip was brilliant thanks, never walked so much in my life though feet were agony lol. Spent too much but neer mind, glad I got back yesterday and not today what with all the cancellations. 

Don't think I congratulated you on your BFP yet, so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you, hope the MS is not too bad when it arrives. 

Karen
x


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> ok well I think Callie and Kirstie are haveing girls

That is so funny. I have had two dreams now that I had a girl and I keep referring to the baby as "she". I might end up with one confused little boy if I am wrong. lol.:haha:

:hugs: To Shannon and BB. I hope that this is the start of something good. 
Shan- maybe you will start to regulate now.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie, aislinn and shey! And anyone else who is lurking! Sorry shanny baby :hugs: you will get ur bfp this cycle, i know it! Ok, my predictions are as follows, brandy-boy nicole-girl nessie-boy kayla-girl kirstie-boy i cant guess for callie, will guess in the future! Have i missed anyone? Lorens 1st will be a girl too! And if i get a bfp oneday i reckon it will be a girl, and shanny will have a girl too. Jo will have a boy. Gemgem im not suRe, need to see a photo! Lol. X


----------



## Nessicle

MrsBB1 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi guys just been catching up it's interesting to see what everyone thinks each is having!!
> 
> I think I'm having a boy I don't know why I'd like a girl but in truth the old cliche is that as long as he/she is healthy I really don't care at the end of the day!
> 
> Sorry AF got you guys :hugs:
> 
> Mrs B hope your trip to NYC was good though!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Trip was brilliant thanks, never walked so much in my life though feet were agony lol. Spent too much but neer mind, glad I got back yesterday and not today what with all the cancellations.
> 
> Don't think I congratulated you on your BFP yet, so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you, hope the MS is not too bad when it arrives.
> 
> Karen
> xClick to expand...


Aww thank you Karen!! Not quite ready to leave my girls behind yet - I'm waiting till you all get bfp's too and can all come to first tri he he!

Oh yeah I know the walking is exhausting - I went to NYC in 2002 at Christmas and walked sooo far in 3 days!! I went Xmas Day too so it was absolutely freezing but the sky was the most amazing blue I have ever seen! I'll have to dig out a piccie xxx


----------



## Shey

And I predict that I will have a girl too Diane


----------



## mommaof3

ok well who wants to keep track of everyones guess id do it but to be honest my brain is mush lol


----------



## Nessicle

I see 

Nicole - girl
Callie - girl
Kirstie - girl
Me - boy
Brandy - boy 


I also see Rachel with a boy and Diane with a girl, Shan with another lovely boy, Loren with a girl and Shey with a girl. Kim, Gem and Mrs B unsure cos I don't know what you guys look like!


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> ok well who wants to keep track of everyones guess id do it but to be honest my brain is mush lol

well I'd be no good my brain is much even at this early stage ha ha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm gonna have to write all this down... Shew... lol


----------



## jelliebabie

does anyone know why :baby: is reffered to as bean? I dont knw why but i dont like it lol x


----------



## Shey

haha aww Nessie!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I always wondered the same thing too Diane... bean? not Baby... lol Weird....


----------



## mommaof3

what a sad bunch we are and mine is like that pregnant or not lol


----------



## Shey

Idk why they say bean when it's baby


----------



## mommaof3

not sure maybe do to the size and shape it is before it looks like a baby


----------



## jelliebabie

yes shey girl for you, kim great to put a face with a name! I defo think boy for you, and u are a very spiritual and psychic person yourself! X


----------



## Nessicle

I think cos at the moment it's not "technically" classed as a baby - although I refer to mine as a baby it's a baby to me and sure it is to every other pregnant lady too! But by 6 weeks there is a beating heart and arms and legs growing so it's not a beanie or anything by then! 

That and cos it's so small and shaped like a bean I think!


----------



## Shey

hehe yay Diane. 
lets all do the baby dance haha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> yes shey girl for you, kim great to put a face with a name! I defo think boy for you, and u are a very spiritual and psychic person yourself! X

Thanks Diane... I was told that too, but I want a girl :( or twin girls even better... hehehe I have made some good predictions at times... and the OH is tryin to worm his way back again.. GRRRR I just returned his call and I blew him off... I bet he's like whaattt... lol Maybe I should just USE HIM for his Swimmers... lmao


----------



## mommaof3

ugh Im really getting agravated over this whole water thing its just cleared up then there was a fire up the road a bunch of hay bales caught on fire on the guys trailer so we were with out water while they were pumping water for that well they caught fire again last night didnt even have enough water pressure to take a shower now the water is out again today just called the company and the pumps are all down some major major problem and there not sure if or when we will get water back GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nessicle

Hey Kim I see your face :wave:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

LOL,, it scared me so I took it off.. haha but Hey Nessie... :wave:

Damn Nicole that stinks... Sorry to hear that... No water, bummer. I hope they get it turned on soon, I have to shower before I go to bed...


----------



## jelliebabie

wish u could predict something for me kimmie lol. If u use him for his swimmers its gonna prevent your new love coming into ur life, the one who is meant for u and will be a great father, your time will come, and soon too :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

i just figured it out we have had 2 good water days in three weeks it had just stopped looking like milk Ugh


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls! yip got my bd mwahahah!

sorry about af shan :( and BB :( On and up ah? We can get our bfp's together. Its simple when you think about.. boy + girl + pokey = baby? some correct me if im wrong :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> wish u could predict something for me kimmie lol. If u use him for his swimmers its gonna prevent your new love coming into ur life, the one who is meant for u and will be a great father, your time will come, and soon too :hugs:

I wish I could too... when is your date of birth? I'll call my friend in and we can calculate... lol 

Yeah I know, I'm not going to do it... I'm just gonna sit back and wait...even though I want it now... haha... If its meant to be it will be I know.. but damn already Hurry up... lmao


----------



## mommaof3

well just called dh and was told I need to calm down lol I must have been doing the pregnant head spinning off my shoulder thing but damn I have a 2 year old and I do at least 3 loads of laundry a day not to mention all the dishes and then peeing every other minute cant even flush the toilet there isnt enough pressure grr I really wish I knew who to yell at for this ok rant over sorry ladies


----------



## Aislinn

very well said Diane.


----------



## Nixilix

AND i got some cheapy opks to use before the ones wonderful ness is sending arrive x


----------



## Nixilix

Man, i missed poas!

THIS IS MY 1000TH POST - IM NOW A CHAT HAPPY BNB MEMBER WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## mommaof3

well Diane I see you with a girl and a boy they look close in age and your walking through a field holding both there hands and a little brown dog is running around you guys


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> well just called dh and was told I need to calm down lol I must have been doing the pregnant head spinning off my shoulder thing but damn I have a 2 year old and I do at least 3 loads of laundry a day not to mention all the dishes and then peeing every other minute cant even flush the toilet there isnt enough pressure grr I really wish I knew who to yell at for this ok rant over sorry ladies

I can understand your frustration Nicole, its all good, let it out.. Even though you need to calm down, not good for you or the baby hun :hugs:

Diane I'm thinking a girl for some reason... Woohoooo

OK Nicole, what am I going to have then... hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I want to POAS too... I miss doing that... Oh the suspence... and symptom watching... I miss all the madness... hehehe


----------



## Shey

I want a baby bump


----------



## mommaof3

your not gonna like this much Kimmie lol but I see you with a spolied rotten into everything little boy and you saying no and stop that ALOT


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> hey girls! yip got my bd mwahahah!
> 
> sorry about af shan :( and BB :( On and up ah? We can get our bfp's together. Its simple when you think about.. boy + girl + pokey = baby? some correct me if im wrong :)

Hi Rachel, 

That's what you get taught at school, but in reality it doesn't quite happen that way does it :nope:

Hope your feeling ok, I had a MC when I was 17, in Gran Canaria of all places on holiday with my OH at the time. Didn't really understand it at the time but frightening none the less. 

CD8 for me this month but not doing anthing other than NTNP and see what happens - wonder if I'll be so relaxed about all this in a few months time and no BFP :shrug:


----------



## mommaof3

Oh well dh is probably glad ive got something else to snap at besides him poor guy has been on the receiving end for the past couple of days Im pretty sure he will never tell me I cant have suger again lol


----------



## Nixilix

MrsBB1 said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> That's what you get taught at school, but in reality it doesn't quite happen that way does it :nope:
> 
> Hope your feeling ok, I had a MC when I was 17, in Gran Canaria of all places on holiday with my OH at the time. Didn't really understand it at the time but frightening none the less.
> 
> CD8 for me this month but not doing anthing other than NTNP and see what happens - wonder if I'll be so relaxed about all this in a few months time and no BFP :shrug:

It is really frigtening, not just about the next pregnancy but at the time when you dont know whats going on inside! Im so happy that she still scanned me and told me my one ovary is holding all my future babies and is really healthy. 

Im CD9, started the SMEP yesterday, just gotta make sure OH can keep up. Hopefully i'll get pos opk at the weekend, hope mc hasnt messed cycles up too much as it was an early one. Nurse also said looks like folicle is growing for next ov x
So how long are your cycles? Will be best testing (or resisting) together??


----------



## Shey

Woot Woot DF got us an apartment!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> your not gonna like this much Kimmie lol but I see you with a spolied rotten into everything little boy and you saying no and stop that ALOT

GREAT!! thats all I need... I don't want 2 boys... 1 will be fine... lmao...
But I'd like to start the process NOW... :haha: guess I'm still in a holding pattern... I'm "supposed" be get pregnant in June or July, come on June... hehehe


----------



## Nixilix

Shey said:


> Woot Woot DF got us an apartment!

yay! when do you move? you going there or is he coming to you?


----------



## mommaof3

Rach I have a really good feeling for you this month and got everything crossed for you


----------



## mommaof3

wow Shey that is great hopefully that will ease some of your stress girl


----------



## mommaof3

Yes come on June so Kim can get her bfp and I can find out what mine little tummy gurgler is


----------



## Nixilix

mommaof3 said:


> Rach I have a really good feeling for you this month and got everything crossed for you

Aww thanks hun, really lots of thanks xxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Now everyone stop stressing and get busy :sex: :sex: :sex: 

Nicole be gentle on the hubby now, those pregnancy hormones are crazy... :flower:

Glad to hear everything is going better for you Shey...

Rachel your time is coming ;) 

Where did Nessie and Diane go??


----------



## Shey

He is gonna come down to get me and my son.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww nicole, u brought tears to my eyes saying that :hugs: close in age? Maybe its me who will end up with twins :shock: lol. Funny u shud say that bout kimmies lil boy, i could see a cheeky little guy too, but
Very cute! Haha! Very happy for u shey, u finally get that man all to urself, i wonder 
How his mummys taken the news! :haha: aww rachel, the nurse cud see your little baby before its been fertilised! How cute!
And nicole honey, am so sorry ur having a shit time with the h2o! Dont know how u can complain or get it sorted over there? X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Yes come on June so Kim can get her bfp and I can find out what mine little tummy gurgler is

Funny you should say that, I heard it gurgle last nite... Come on June and my OH... lmao... I have a gut feeling its gonna be you know whoooooo :winkwink:


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> MrsBB1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rachel,
> 
> That's what you get taught at school, but in reality it doesn't quite happen that way does it :nope:
> 
> Hope your feeling ok, I had a MC when I was 17, in Gran Canaria of all places on holiday with my OH at the time. Didn't really understand it at the time but frightening none the less.
> 
> CD8 for me this month but not doing anthing other than NTNP and see what happens - wonder if I'll be so relaxed about all this in a few months time and no BFP :shrug:
> 
> It is really frigtening, not just about the next pregnancy but at the time when you dont know whats going on inside! Im so happy that she still scanned me and told me my one ovary is holding all my future babies and is really healthy.
> 
> Im CD9, started the SMEP yesterday, just gotta make sure OH can keep up. Hopefully i'll get pos opk at the weekend, hope mc hasnt messed cycles up too much as it was an early one. Nurse also said looks like folicle is growing for next ov x
> So how long are your cycles? Will be best testing (or resisting) together??Click to expand...

28 days without fail so AF will be due on Thursday 6 May but I'm determined to wait until then as this month I was testing waaay to early.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

O M G ... don't curse me... I want a lil girl... :haha:


----------



## Shey

haha Di I think his mom would be thrilled :lol:


----------



## Nixilix

well i am 26 days but gonna wait til 28 days.. so 3/4 may :) Thats if i o on time x


----------



## MrsBB1

Shey said:


> He is gonna come down to get me and my son.

Awww Shey I'm happy for you - you deserve some good luck. Is he moving to Florida or are you going to him?

Karen
x


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> well i am 26 days but gonna wait til 28 days.. so 3/4 may :) Thats if i o on time x

FX'd for you hopefully you'll have the extra fertile month everyone says you do!


----------



## Shey

Im gonna move up to where he is which is Shelbyville,IL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Great News Shey, I'm so happy for you sweetie... You deserve to be happy... Now you can start :sex: for your soon BFP... :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

kimmie babe, we dont always get what we want :haha: your little boy is your destiny! A girl may come after, but she needs a big brother to look after and protect her :hugs:
And nicole, ive came to the conclusion that ur tummy gurgler is not a penguin anyway, they dont like strawberries :haha:


----------



## Shey

Thank you I knw I so want to BD right now


----------



## Nixilix

When are you going?


----------



## Nixilix

MrsBB1 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> well i am 26 days but gonna wait til 28 days.. so 3/4 may :) Thats if i o on time x
> 
> FX'd for you hopefully you'll have the extra fertile month everyone says you do!Click to expand...

So do I !!!!! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

so when u moving in shey? Thats great news, fresh start, new life, i wish u all the best and hope u will be really happy x


----------



## MrsBB1

I was told I'd have a boy first and a girl shortly after, although this is supposed to be in Nov 2011 :growlmad:


----------



## Shey

May 1st


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> Thank you I knw I so want to BD right now

Oh Girl... Its been 2 months for ME... I'm biting my fingernails :haha:

Diane, a cheeky baby boy... hmm thats too funny... I guess I'll have to keep at it and try for a girl. I was told I was gonna have twins though... 2 boys Grrr... I don't think I can handle it... :wacko:


----------



## mommaof3

yes Diane not sure if there twins the girl looks to be a little older then the boy and she favors you and the little man looks like daddy

and yes I picture Kim with an adorable little boy cute as a button but rotten as they come lol 

and I see Nessie holding an adorable angelic looking little boy with hair so blond it looks almost white and she has him all wrapped up in blankets 

havent got any head pictures of any one else yet lol except for kayla I seen her with a little girl in a pink dress with long curly hair but that was back in January when I was a lurker lmao


----------



## mommaof3

my lo just came running out of his room naked yelling to infinity and beyond he must be doing a naked pretend version of toy story lmao


----------



## molly85

Phew finally through the wholedays chatter


----------



## Aislinn

Shey 
That is GREAT!!!!!! 

I'm very happy for you....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> my lo just came running out of his room naked yelling to infinity and beyond he must be doing a naked pretend version of toy story lmao

LOL how cute, he loves his Toy Story, its probably about that time right Nichole... :haha:

OK, A boy... Hmm better get picking the name then... lol Something strong.. and yeah he'll be spoiled rotten!!

Kayla will flip, she wants a boy... lmao... She's gonna have a beautiful lil girl :)

Hey I'm only 4 post away for 1000 post... Yippie!!

:wave: Hi Jo... welcome to the chatter box hall of fame :haha:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Jo. How are you today?


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, ur obsessed with toy story! Lol. Aww sweet what you say, i hope it comes true, and soon! Hi jo x


----------



## Nixilix

hahahahahaha the zip on my OH coat broke and he is stuck in it!


----------



## molly85

Tierd. Night out cancelled so a night under the duvet is in store even have the fluffy socks on. AF yet to arrive no energy togoTescosotesting of any description will have to wait as it won'tc hange the result. I hadsomecramps but think it was gas bumis just being to slow.

Soz she arrived Shan but it'sa new start hopefully she will flush through your system and you'll get your :bfp:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Aislinn. I can't wait!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks for adding me to your sigi kimmie :flower:


----------



## molly85

well done shey just over 2 weeks time


----------



## Nixilix

hey scouse you ok??? i see you reading!!


----------



## Loren

hahaha i love the nikname haha.am fine thanx hun u?hw r u all? what av i missd?xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey gals

Back from MILs house..seems DH and his mother are having a tiff. Is it horrible of me to actually enjoy when they're not talking so we don't have to travel to her house 4 times a day? lol. I am terrible!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> thanks for adding me to your sigi kimmie :flower:

Your welcome.. :) You guys have been there for me and I will always be here for you anytime day or night :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without ya'll... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hey gals
> 
> Back from MILs house..seems DH and his mother are having a tiff. Is it horrible of me to actually enjoy when they're not talking so we don't have to travel to her house 4 times a day? lol. I am terrible!

Wow, I don't think thats bad Brandy... Cuz I hated my now XMIL... :winkwink:
I just cringe from the thought of seeing that bulldog face again :grr:


----------



## Nixilix

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hey gals
> 
> Back from MILs house..seems DH and his mother are having a tiff. Is it horrible of me to actually enjoy when they're not talking so we don't have to travel to her house 4 times a day? lol. I am terrible!

:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

LOL

I don't hate her..she's actually a really lovely person (most of the time) :D

I just get to feeling extremely antisocial at times, I think. Sometimes I just wanna stay home and be left alone.


----------



## Shey

yup yup jo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Kim, love your siggy :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I seemy MIL once a week anymore i would scream. I don't seemy own parents that much


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I just wished I had a bump to show Brandy... lol Your so cute and tiny at that :)


----------



## Shey

I don't have a MIL yet


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tiny is not the word for me! I'm 5'9" lol. I feel HUUUUGE at the moment. Feels like my tummy is stretching already. I just want April 26th to come..I wanna see bubs again.

And I can't wait till you get those twins a-growin :D The piccys will be so fun


----------



## Shey

Well ladies i must go for now, gotta go get me some lunch and then go get my LO from daycare. ttyl!


----------



## mommaof3

wheww just had a pillow fight with the little one he loves to get in the middle of our bed and pretend to fall wish I had his energy 

Brandy I feel the same way some days I just dont want to leave the house thankfully my mil for the most part is a good one and we dont have to go see her 4 times a day lol


----------



## mommaof3

bye Shey congrats


----------



## Nixilix

i just read in another thread about someone upset when people get pregnant whilst not trying and on the pill. Someone replied saying, i got pregnant whilst on the pill dont begrudge those people!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats on the good news, Shey. I hope everything works out for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Tiny is not the word for me! I'm 5'9" lol. I feel HUUUUGE at the moment. Feels like my tummy is stretching already. I just want April 26th to come..I wanna see bubs again.
> 
> And I can't wait till you get those twins a-growin :D The piccys will be so fun

Woohoo... Meee too... I'll take what the good lord give me... I may start TTC again Monday if not tonight... hehehe I'm on my last day of AF and its completely stopped... never know... hehehe

Your tummy is expanding to make room for your lil one ;) You still look small... ur pregnant hun... lol


----------



## molly85

what aweird thread. eugh just feel ill now sooo tierd cervix low an open where is she?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya....

sorry about af shan, were here 4 u and hopefully u wont have to wait as long next cycle...i know that my cycles was 51days last month but should be shorter this month...so fxd thats similar 4u xxxx thinkin of you babe, it is the shittest time of the month...but when you get that bfp it will only make even more special xxxx

yep we will be able to test together...i cant wait...it is takin 4ever....tryin not to symptom spot...had some backache b4, very very bloated - feel like a whale and had gas last night ha....and sort of constipation bt not. im so crap at describin symptoms ha. no more cm really....slightly lotiony but nothin.... its 3dpo 2 early i guess

just been shoppin with my sister.... her fella is a knob and broke up this week....its her birthday 2mro so we just went to get her a cute outfit 4 2mro nite from topshop....and ommmmggggg she is so skinny .... and i am ssooooo fat right now.... lol. so im havin a ww meal 4 tea and veggies!!!! wont last long thou. 

wats everyone been up2..sorry 4 goin on!! ive been sat out in the sun all day love it xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I wear a certain shirt and ask DH "does this make me look fat?" he's like....You're pregnant!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HAHA too funny... YEP thats a Deffo thats for sure... hehehe

Well I'm off here, gonna go shower, I think my X is coming over later ;) I'm gonna hogtie him and steal his swimmers... Help I've gone Mad... hehehe BRB later tonight :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

hey gem! sun? really? up there? :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

hey rachel, ye its been gorgeous xxx how are you hun?? got any plans 4 the weekend??
xxxxx ummm i really fancy a nice white wine and lemo but i dont want 2 just incase... havent drank 4 ages cos ttc!!! only had 2 wines this year one sunday afternoon...went to bed early at 3pm and was hungover all the nxt day!!! LOL i used to drink loads xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

A pic of me diane?? xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

its been cold down here! No plans for the weekend, just praying for a pos opk!!! Had a spring clean of whole house weekend at easter and managed to keep it tidy! im so clever!!! going to my friends tomorrow for hair trial as bridesmaids. Got her hen do next wk but if i've o'd i dont want to drink and the alcohol will mess up my temps. oh the things we sacrifice. but i know the bill will be split evens so i might as well drink the wine im paying for!!


----------



## jelliebabie

we got sun here too rach! Hi scouse!
Hi gemgem, keep those symptoms coming girlie! Kim, have a good night. Im 1dpo. Shud have been 7dpo, damm lol have to wait even longer to test now.
This is gonna be the longest cycle in my history, if my lp stays 13 days x


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab


----------



## Nixilix

omg read this post....

Someone said this in the ttc after a loss...

I gave in and used my last FRER this afternoon before calling to set an appointment... I know they usually require confirmation via urine test in the office... and I wanted to see where I stood. It was as bad (and a little worse) than my 14 and 19dpo tests. By doctor's standards, I will not be considered pregnant... So, I'm pretty well done with the whole thing. I feel like a big freaking liar right now... and I'm not going to keep fighting to make anyone believe I'm pregnant. Who knows... Maybe I'm not! At 7.5 weeks, the test cannot possibly look like this no matter how freaking weak and stupid my urine is. So, I'm done with it all. I don't mean to bring this thread down... but... I just don't have the energy to keep trying to believe when it seems like such a long shot right now. I might not be on much... but I'll keep the front page updated as much as often as I can. 

Then someone replied.....

Yawn. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Nixilix

how fricking rude!


----------



## jelliebabie

yes gemma, a photo of u! Do u have any more opks? X


----------



## xGemxGemx

OMG


----------



## molly85

What was that all about Rachael?


----------



## xGemxGemx

Ill find one now di and put it on here . havent got any more opks, why?? do you think i should have kept testing??


----------



## jelliebabie

what thread rach? :shock:


----------



## Nixilix

its in ttc after a loss - race for a BFP. A girl is worried about another mc and someone just posted "yawn. suprise suprise" what a bitch. Her name is rozza
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-45-bfps-201.html
edit - its all been removed thankfully xxxx how awful.

So i really need a wee... CD9.. maybe a symptom?? hahahhahaha :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG How rude!!

Well I just confimed, he's coming over Monday but I'm gonna stall him off till I start to become fertile, so say Weds is my target date... hehehe I'm so bad ain't I... lmao

I'm gonna go read the post BRB

Was'nt she the one that people said she was making all this up? I'm confused... sad though... poor thing


----------



## jelliebabie

gem, cos when u mentioned how hungover u where after just one :wine: that there is a pg symptom, just wondering if maybe, maybe the 1st ff ov date was right! Lol x


----------



## molly85

that iswhy we stick together.


----------



## xGemxGemx

it was ages ago diane.... here is me at xmas ...when i was pg xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

haha iyaaaa di!iyaaa gem!i love the predictions 4 sex of every1s bean or future bean!!!!!how r u? gassy today!:blush :and iratatd and wet haha.absoloutly starving!how wierd is thisssss!!!! mia was playing with sum1 or sum thing and trying to jump up but only a little bit and then brad sed go n stroke her shes ok and mia rolld ova and got proper excted then gt bk up and startd puting her paw in mid air!she duz that wen she wants u to keep stroken her!wtf hahaha!and last night she starts protecting me more than ever!i fell into the door handle and she jumpd up lckd my armand atakd the door handle brad hugd me the slapd me across the ed messn round and se jumpd between us lickd me and then turnd round and attackd brad! xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

love my mates lippy next 2 me .....we had lots of laughs with this pic xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

love the pic xxx

scouse your dog sounds a bit doolally.. wonder where she got that from!!!


----------



## Loren

that is awful rach!poor girl!xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya loren....cute mia....ummm i have them symptoms 2 hun xxx aww she is protectin u ....maybe cos ur pg xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol has diane gone?? um what do you think i am havin boy or girl???


----------



## xGemxGemx

ov wen i get a bfp lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> omg read this post....
> 
> Someone said this in the ttc after a loss...
> 
> I gave in and used my last FRER this afternoon before calling to set an appointment... I know they usually require confirmation via urine test in the office... and I wanted to see where I stood. It was as bad (and a little worse) than my 14 and 19dpo tests. By doctor's standards, I will not be considered pregnant... So, I'm pretty well done with the whole thing. I feel like a big freaking liar right now... and I'm not going to keep fighting to make anyone believe I'm pregnant. Who knows... Maybe I'm not! At 7.5 weeks, the test cannot possibly look like this no matter how freaking weak and stupid my urine is. So, I'm done with it all. I don't mean to bring this thread down... but... I just don't have the energy to keep trying to believe when it seems like such a long shot right now. I might not be on much... but I'll keep the front page updated as much as often as I can.
> 
> Then someone replied.....
> 
> Yawn. Surprise surprise.

OMG Megg is being attacked again:cry: I will bbia few gonna check on her.


----------



## Loren

i thort tha haha lets hope so!oh and wen icum in from work shes gets so excited she pees shes neva dun that b4 either that startd yday to!ohhh lets hope the little beast is tryn to tel me am sproutn a bean! and ay u rach hahaha i'm only loopy on occasion haha! and gem i think u will have a boy! xxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

i was thinking boy too


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks girlys xx ooooo fxd xxx i was conviced i was havin a boy last time....know i actually dont mind i just want a BFP!!!! When do you think i should test?? im 3dpo. ur good if u wait loren xxx rachel u will be testin soon with ur super short cycles...xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls. The other post was the second time Megg has been attacked on this board. She has had a rougher time than me. She was pregnant and went to her ultrasound in dec I believe. She was around 12 weeks and the baby was around 5 or 7 weeks gestation. Her cycle after that was around 80 days and like 35 or so past ovulation. I feel for her. 

AFM I still have brown blood spotting away:wacko: usually af is full blown and I have some when I pee, but I am only getting it when I wipe and some minor on my pad. sigh


----------



## Nixilix

i hope so, only like two weeks away... plus a bfp would mean i dont have to do a 10 mile walk i agreed to hehe


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem I am doing ok.


----------



## Nixilix

gem, think you should defo test on 4dpo


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww thanks 4 adding me in ur siggy loren xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

hey shan. glad your back. have you tested sine last time? is it too heavy for implantaation?


----------



## Nixilix

xGemxGemx said:


> awww thanks 4 adding me in ur siggy loren xxxx

OMG i was just about to say... "why am i not on anyones siggy""" hahaha how strange. must be cause we are getting our bfps this month


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i think so 2 rachel hahaha BIG FAT POSITIVE PLEASE!!! lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> awww thanks 4 adding me in ur siggy loren xxxx
> 
> OMG i was just about to say... "why am i not on anyones siggy""" hahaha how strange. must be cause we are getting our bfps this monthClick to expand...

we R all deffo gettin our BFP'S this month!!!! we all have to be bump buddies!!!


----------



## Nixilix

hahaha!!!! yes please. why cant cycles be like 1 wk and it still work... man that would be expensive


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm back..DH wanted some cuddle time.


----------



## Nixilix

"cuddle time" is that what we call it now we have little ears around?!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem I am still convinced you ovd on cd 16. ff thinks you ovd later cause of your pos opk and ewcm if you take those out and the cp I bet you ovd earlier.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg, I wish lol. You know me, I'm always ready! He just wanted a quick cuddle before getting online to work. Damnit!


Man, I am having a major craving..one that I can't fulfill :( Those sugar coated gummy thingies, orange slices. GODDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww shannon...i really thought u would get ur bfp this month chick. hopefully ur cycle will be shorter this next month.... what were they previously b4 ur chemical?? im in my 3rd cycle now and it finally has come back to normal with the last one being really long. dont give up thou honey, ul get it soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ohhhhhh good luck every1!hope ur ok shan!! haha i deffo wont wait gem al test well b4 i shud i just no i will! CP is high it was mediumy low yesterday!dnt no wa tat means but hey ho haha.ohhhh and nutha freaky thing!i shudnt really asociate my future child with porn buttt haha last nyt i said my st gerard prayer then we wer geting dwn to buisness and wierdddd brad rekns he turnd the dvd playe on by accdent haha and porn popd up, we wer half way thru and the man sed cum here millie and the girl sed my names ellie i was freakd out because my 1st babyname yrs ago was ellie!but m frend calld her little girl that name so ive changd to millie and stikn to it how wierd!!!!! No problem gem :D xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> Gem I am still convinced you ovd on cd 16. ff thinks you ovd later cause of your pos opk and ewcm if you take those out and the cp I bet you ovd earlier.

you may be right hun....but if i usually have longer cycles....my shortest ever being about 32 days... i prob wouldnt have ov'd then would i?? or would i?? im so confused...think i was defo most fertile sunday / monday jst gone.


----------



## xGemxGemx

thats so mad loren!!! lol my mum text me this mornin sayin she had a dream last nite she won the lottery an brought me a big house and car. shame she cant remember the numbers xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren.. Im fine. still in limbo if this is real af or not cause I am not having a normal bleed and you would think since this is the first time since Jan it would be alot heavier!

That is funny about the porn!


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem I believe it was cd 16 with a 32 day cycle it would make sense!


----------



## xGemxGemx

Shan it may be implantation.....my friend found out she was preg in jan and bled. she was convinced she wasnt pg but she was!!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

and her and baby are perfectly fine and healthy xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

HA i want to test ......going to look at my charts 4 the 1oooth time this month!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

evening ladies! 

well had my meatballs and spaghetti!! Enjoying my food now while I can without feeling sick ha ha!

still having cramps on and off but very mild but I just don't feel pregnant at all so can't wait to have some symptoms! I had a real heavy feeling in my pelvic region and my legs when I first got my bfp but that's gone now is that normal? does it just mean my body is adapting to the pregnancy?

Loren loving your siggie!! 

Oh and Rachel and Loren, opk's and softcups on their way to you tonight! 

how is everyone else?xx


----------



## Nixilix

whoop whoop for opks and softcups!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

yah its all brown and only when I wipe or goes on my pad. You know when you pee and its usually in the loo, well its not.. if its not full blown soon .. Im gonna have doubts the 2nd day of af is very very bad for me.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem I think you are 12 dpo!


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye it doesnt sound like af .... wen did it start??

looked at my cycle...and think from day 16 ish,....my temps rose cos that was the start of my holiday off work and i was getting up later than my usual time... usually up at 6.30 am every day....but have been around 10 ish past 2 weeks. that would affect it right??


----------



## xGemxGemx

I wWISH I WAS 12DPO lol xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren how weird lol, u make me laugh girl! Gem i see a boy and a girl maybe cos ur pg in the photo and both babies will be differnt sex. Post an unpregnant photo. U and loren cud be twins btw! Biab x


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I never take my temp at the same time ;) Its usually 6:30-9:00 lol

I dont think it would make a thermal shift like that...

The bleed starting this morning after I wiped.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> loren how weird lol, u make me laugh girl! Gem i see a boy and a girl maybe cos ur pg in the photo and both babies will be differnt sex. Post an unpregnant photo. U and loren cud be twins btw! Biab x

yes they could.

Hi Diane. Hows the day for you?:flower:


----------



## Nixilix

i often wondered bout that with tempiing... surely i got ged at 11 and temp at 6 or go to bed at 12 and temp at 7 it shouldnt make a difference. its still undistrubed sleep and how does my body know its day time out side... all it knows is its bed time!


----------



## Nessicle

that's how my af started last cycle - I had brown when I wiped all day then full on AF the next day I hope it is AF for you then it's a brand new cycle and a good clean out from the last few months babe xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> loren how weird lol, u make me laugh girl! Gem i see a boy and a girl maybe cos ur pg in the photo and both babies will be differnt sex. Post an unpregnant photo. U and loren cud be twins btw! Biab x

haha twins run in jays family!!!! how strange!!!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

exactly Rach. So if you get 3 hours of straight sleep.. the temp will not change that much. I have maybe seen a temp change of .2 degrees.. once or twice .4.. but Gem not like your chart.


----------



## xGemxGemx

i want to test.... lol


----------



## Nixilix

doooooooooooooooooooo itttttttttttttttttt


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness it would be nice if she just came and got it over with.. I think even though I didnt get a positive test I was close to being pregnant or if af stops or whatever this is I maybe .. I have eaten like a cow for 3 days now! On top of other things going on.


----------



## shaerichelle

:test:

what are your symptoms?


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha i am thinking i am rubbish at temping!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

i eat like a cow every day... :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

i dont really have any symptoms .... but i didnt really get any last time....all i remember was feeling pregnant....just a strange feeling in my tummy....but none of that now i think i am 3dpo


----------



## Nixilix

this is what happened on my way home from work

ME: i saw roadkill on the way to work. it was quite big like a badger. 
OH: yeah this road is quite busy there is a lot of road kill on it
ME: It could have been a skunk come to think of it. Do skunks really exist
OH: Please do not ever repeat that last sentence to anyone. Ever.

hahahahahahaha


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Rach they do exist promise!

Gem I am gonna do something bbiab. I think u r 12 dpo. 

I feel preg too.

Rach Now if my metabolism was higher!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: rachel you tool!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Shan yeah hope mother nature makes her mind up for you hun!!


----------



## Loren

hahaha i aim to plz di!hw r u sweety!? me n gem luk alike because wer both gorjis!  itchy nipples!!!!but i probs just need a wash haha! Ie got twins, triplets and quads in my famly gem, twins and triplets on me dads side and quads on me mums!xxx heyyy ness! xxx


----------



## Nixilix

right, im gonna play battlefield with my darling sperm donor... i mean OH. prob be back in a few minutes!!


----------



## Nixilix

dirty itchy nipples haaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Loren

omg rach!which battlefield???i love playn the 1st battlefield!xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol u lot r funny xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hey Loren :wave: 

lovely pic Gem!!


----------



## Loren

omg rach!which battlefield???i love playn the 1st battlefield!xx


----------



## Nixilix

the new one... but 1 is my fav... xx just found out someone i dislike is 31 wks preg. and shes had "the easiest pregnancy ever" oh piss off love


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> the new one... but 1 is my fav... xx just found out someone i dislike is 31 wks preg. and shes had "the easiest pregnancy ever" oh piss off love

LOL rachel :haha: xx hey ness :hugs::hugs: how are you and your bump today?? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

ok ttyl .. i have to deal with somethings...


----------



## Nessicle

Loren the bubs is good thanks sweetie! I am too - feeling a bit hormonal tonight just had a little weep with OH cuddling me bless him, I don't even know why I cried just worried I think - worries that every new pregnant lady has I'm sure :flower: xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

where s everyone gone to?


----------



## Nessicle

lol a few are reading probably catching up


----------



## shaerichelle

Im playing a game with my son trying to occupy my mind. I am having some interesting stuff come out.. I dont care about tmi :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

i am so tired tonight....can barely keep my eyes open. ness i used to cry all the time lol its just all ur hormones....cant believe u got ur bfp so soon.....maybe its twins... xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I got lost in a chat room on Yahoo. People are so stupid, it's entertaining at times.


----------



## Loren

me 2 gem!wierd how we feel the same!haha.i just want t sleep nwww but OH wants his sexual favour stil frm the other nyt wene went to get juice!wtf haha xxx glad u n beanie r fine ness!crys r gd!ther better than stressingand arguing coz of hormones!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

shh everyone..


----------



## xGemxGemx

loren im really really tired my eyes r stingin!!!! not had this in 4ever!! unless ive been on ere 2 long?!? lol. an just had a really bad bit of backache in past 10 mins - but it was higher up nt lower down...... ummmmm roll on 14dpo!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

wats up shan??


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Well I never take my temp at the same time ;) Its usually 6:30-9:00 lol
> 
> I dont think it would make a thermal shift like that...

I have found that even a half and hour difference makes my temp sway one way or another.


----------



## calliebaby

I think I am having a bit of a hormone surge today. My boobs are having shooting pains through them, I am having stretching cramps on and off and, oh the nausea. I woke up feeling off today and now feel outright sick. I am in desperate need of a nap as well. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jelliebabie

still got to catch up on posts but gem, i get the same thing looking at you! I see girl, then boy! Its either gonna be twins or born close together, but i see girl first wether thats mins apart or a year i dnt know! Hi shanny babe xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

that is a good sign callie :)

2ww is dragging

hope shan is alright xx

wheres diane , never known her this quiet lol xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummmm i think girl 2 xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

okay callie...guess I was wrong.

well af has fully came about. Funny no cramps nothing. I had cramps like 4 days ago.


----------



## calliebaby

I think it is funny that no one has a clear read on what I am having.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> okay callie...guess I was wrong.

Could be different for you:hugs:, but I was just saying I know how much it affects my chart. My first chart is a good example of that. I took my temps anywhere from 6:30 to 10 depending on the day. This last cycle, I took it at 6:15 every morning and it was the most consistent.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. i guess mine didnt matter on time.

your having a boy callie. So is Ness and Brandy
I think that Nicole is def having a girl.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry the :witch: has flown in shan :hugs: :bfp: on order for u this cycle :thumbup: callie, dont be shy, post us a mugshot and i will see what i sense. I am often right lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I am often right about babies to weird..

me too here is to another 60days before I ovulate.

Time to make me a stiff drink.


----------



## calliebaby

so sleepy


----------



## xGemxGemx

enjoy that drink shan and i bet u ov alot earlier this next cycle :)

im so tired, off to bed ladys :)

speak to you all soon xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Gem. Me too but ff avg my cycles to 59 days. and well yup I am sure thats gonna be it


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Gem.:hugs:


----------



## Loren

nite gem!xxxxx just cleaned the holeeee kitchen yayyyy!!!mouths proper dry nw cz of the spray bleach!haha.jus on the couch nw listenin to chalk n cheese!!!lv ittttt!wa uladies doinn?xxxxxx hope ur senses r ryt about me diane lol!xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ha im back :) in bed on the laptop waitin 4 jay hes playin call of duty , me and the kitten r chillin xxx its 15 minutes till 4dpo haha SAD!


----------



## xGemxGemx

OOOO ya jus reminded me loren....im gona c if theres any other rented houses round here. at mo we rent a nice flat but wud like more room. wer bouts in liverpool rya?? when i was in uni i used to live on jus off aigburth rd by the maccys. dya knw it?? xxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

edited


----------



## calliebaby

I hope you got to see my pic Diane. I am going to be removing it shortly.:hugs:


----------



## Loren

omg callie u r gorjis chick!xx


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you Loren:hugs: My hair is shorter now, but I am working on growing it out again.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls, just had arguement with cockhead hubby lol. He was using my phne for internet but id gave him it to make a call. I was like 'gonnee hurry up man! My pals are gona be sleeping soon!' so half n hr of begging later i told him to shuv the phne up his ass! Lol. 5mins after 
He threw the phne at me- whats he doin that for its a nokia e71 for godsakes!:haha- i appologised but he didnt accept so im in bed in a huff, well thats what he thinks, i really cudnt care less! Hehe


----------



## jelliebabie

wow! You are gorgeous callie! Is that u on a horsie i see? Well callie, defo a girlie for u! X


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> OOOO ya jus reminded me loren....im gona c if theres any other rented houses round here. at mo we rent a nice flat but wud like more room. wer bouts in liverpool rya?? when i was in uni i used to live on jus off aigburth rd by the maccys. dya knw it?? xxxxx

wer moven into a house on te 1st of may chick :D yep ino it!havean ex boyfrend frm up ther haha.wellll i mite sound like a gypo but haha i'm from Croxteth but me and OH moved into a flat in Tuebrook but nw wer moving to a 3 bed house in Walton! U moven up here huni??xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you. :hugs: Yeah, that was on my honeymoon. Can't beat horseback riding on the beach!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, ur right, u and gem are gorgeous too! But then, u already knw that! :haha: where shan gone? X


----------



## jelliebabie

haha ive saved ur photo callie! Lol x


----------



## calliebaby

That's fine, but please keep it for yourself.:thumbup: I am sort of a private person and that was a huge thing for me to do.:hugs:


----------



## Loren

wel i think u shud keep ur piccie up sweety because u r fab!!!! hahahaha diane u loooooooon!!!!!he will cum roundddd evn if u dnt want im 2 hahaha! oh an we did woof woof lasnyt! was quicker and felt safer 4 swimmers!!!xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you so much Loren...maybe I will get the nerve up one of these days.lol.

When we conceived last cycle, I barely kept my hips up for 10 minutes. I think when it comes down to it, the spermies know where they are supposed to go.:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

is funny how u get a mental image of someone in your mind when chattin to them and they always turn out to be SO different in reality! Wish there was a beach near me to take buddie to. I think anyones nr hear will be littered with broken buckfast bottles lolx


----------



## calliebaby

How did you picture me?


----------



## jelliebabie

of course callie :hugs: just keepin it so i can remember what you look like a couple months down the line! Xx


----------



## calliebaby

I may post pics periodically....we'll see.


----------



## Loren

hahahaha ay diane! i take after my dad i have little confidence i myt seem or act lyk i have bt i am awful wenit cums to confidence!!!!! awwww well wen ur redy to pu ur pic up huni then u do that!!! haha i just listen or read sumthin that could better my chances an do it haha!anything to get this bfp at the end of this month!!!!xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

callie babe, i just picturd u different and 'older' lol. Dont know why, didnt see u as a blonde either! 
Lol loren i know, i can hear him hoovering just nw, think hes trying to make up? Maybe not? But i dont care as ive got all i need from him this month! Muwahhaahhhahahaha nessies evil laugh :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, that picture is from 5 years ago......:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

and loren good girl doing the doggy dance! Lol. Was it painful for u?? Defo meant to get the swimmers where there meant to be! Cant believe me u n gem are all so close together this cycle! Im usually on my own stage dpo!
Great to have girls to go thru it with! X


----------



## Aislinn

And Dianne what do I look like?


----------



## Loren

haha awwww ur beaches sound like rs di!cuple yrs ago ther wasa nasty ass dog turd on the sand and i coverd it so 1 of my m8s wud stand in it but the neva I DID!!! Karma or wat hahaha all ova me white flip flop still traumatizd nw haha xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I know they say that women that live together or are close friends tend to sync up with each others cycles. .... maybe that is happening with all of us. 

OMG. I think I may have graduated from victorias secret. My 34dd's are popping out of my bra!!!


----------



## Loren

i thnk aislinn has dark hair olive skin and green eyes!! just an instinct wen reading ur posts and username!! lol am i right?? it hurt like hell di!!! like a stabn pain in my right ovary!!!always hurts i get pains either side or in the middle badly wen we woof woof and mildy any other position!!pain in the ass! inooo its so gd not bein a diff stage frm every1!! ooh what date u gna poas then!!?? xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Oh No.. I would die with out Victoria Secrets!!! ( I'm a little jealous ) :winkwink:


----------



## jelliebabie

aislinn, i see you petite with dark shoulder lenght hair. Lol.


----------



## Loren

inoooo thats what must be happening!!!! wierdddd!!! my best mate is on the injection but gets spots and bad mood swings wen i'm on and i hardly do haha unlucky 4 becky!! bless haha. yayyyy on the maffis boobiessssss!!haha xxxx i hope my little girl looks like my pic <<<<<<<<< xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

victorias secrets? An american thing by any chance? Ooh loren cant he chop half of it off?? Once u have ur baby u may stretch enough to accomodate it :haha: and callie, hopefully our cycles are gonna 
Get in sync with yours and take us all to a bfp! Lol. How are u aislinn? X


----------



## Aislinn

Diane,

Hmmmm petite. I'm 5'2 about a size 10 (is that petite???) and yes I have dark hair a little above my shoulders. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahah loren! Thats what u call karma! Ooh your eeevil :haha:
You will be astounded by your daughters beauty loren! Especially when ur breeding with an ugly guy! Lol, jokin of course, ur words not mine hahahA. Where did gemma go? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, you and are the same size. I weigh about 130 and I dont have dd breasts lol

as my dad said I belong in the itty bitty titty committee and need band aids for a bra. :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh aislinn! 5ft 2 and size 10, yip thats very petite! Ooh am good lol x


----------



## Aislinn

You gals are good!!! WOW..


----------



## Loren

i flipn ope so haha.dnt no wether av spilt this b4 but her goes am not really botherd teln u ladies this haha OH's weenis size issssss...... 6 and a alf inches flacid 8 inches hard and 2 inches width now u no y it hurts hahaha he cnt c this so i dnt feel as bad sayn it!!haha xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Gemma went to bed.

7 year olds.. wow their mouth.. Maybe he learns from his mom!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shanny babe! Am gona go update my sigi! X


----------



## Aislinn

I'm a Full C... 

and yes Diane your good.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> i flipn ope so haha.dnt no wether av spilt this b4 but her goes am not really botherd teln u ladies this haha OH's weenis size issssss...... 6 and a alf inches flacid 8 inches hard and 2 inches width now u no y it hurts hahaha he cnt c this so i dnt feel as bad sayn it!!haha xxx

MY oh is bigger.:wacko::blush:

Mine might read this sometime:shrug:


----------



## Loren

readn tha bk i feel bad writing it hahaha!inoooo he is so fukn ugly hahaha i love his personality tho lol.ooohh i canny wait!!!!!the excitements unreal xxxxx hahahahahahahahahahaha at what ur dad sed shan xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane is good... I think I am slowly getting my PMA back.

A ..C? Sigh. I am a B almost C. and I love victorias secret its DH fault. He got me hooked on their lingerie and now their underwear and I have one bra.. (cant wear them much anyways)


----------



## Loren

omg shan how do u cope hahaha jesus!!!!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah he was funny. He used to give his sister band aids all the time. 

He also was taking photos of the family.. he has 2 brothers and 4 sisters and they plus him has 28 kids.. and well he said now everyone adjust your boobs. OMG I will never forget .. Thankfully I have him on video saying that.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> omg shan how do u cope hahaha jesus!!!!xxx

Just think I am talking to myself.:haha: But he is mouthy. He told his teacher he wasnt doing his work yesterday and he didnt! And her and I talked.. She told him today if he does that again he is going to the office.. He said mom I AM NOT going to the office thats for bad kids.:haha: I said well do your work he says Oh I am. lol.


----------



## Aislinn

I will be back in a few.


----------



## jelliebabie

loren hunny, most men wud be proud to have that splattered all over the WWW so dont feel bad! Lol. Must admit, i dont envy you! My dhs is kinda average, not sure in inches but i know its not very big lol, not tiny, just enuf lol
Hope he doesnt read this! He likes me to say its HUGE when talking dirty :rofl:


----------



## Loren

I'm DD and hate them!!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ok Aislinn:)


----------



## shaerichelle

DIane :rofl: Dirty Diana.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdjqcSCObuc


----------



## Loren

hahahhahahahahahahahaha tha made me laff out loud hahahaha he likes me to tell him its huge wen tlkn dirty hahahahaha tha made me wee abit!! do urs and my OH talk hahaha goes thru me that 1 line 'tell me how much u want my massive cock' arghhhh vomit!!!just getn comfy to watch rocky horror picture show!! Hahahaha o god shan little buggar isnt he!!lol funi tho xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont have to tell DH hes huge. I just lean on him and give him a lapdance instead. :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh My ladies dont be to quiet. Guess Ill have to do my office.


----------



## jelliebabie

haha loren at least when u say it, you aint lying :rofl: 
See u soon aislinn, the lil petitie brunette lol. Shan, ooh ur dad had some sense of humour! i used to be DD, went up to an F, yip an F for fuck sake!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

office shan?


----------



## Loren

hahahaha shannon :O u rudey!!haha love it!!!xxxxxx ........... I'm just a sweet transvestite!! Frm transexual transalvaniaaaaa ha aaaaa!! I love this filmmmm!! Omg me mums just foned me to tell me stn me sisters just done and i sed omg ur vile mother!!and she sed... U cum out my front bum u cant get any more vile than tha lv hahahaha am crien with laughter!!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

He likes it Loren. Well he loves it.:haha: 
your mom is funny
Diane yes he did lol... SaBEN has gotten it now and me to of course.

My office is my room in the house. Need to unpack it.


----------



## Loren

shan ur dad lux like a real sweet man!!omg an F di jesus wept!!!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

now i know where u get it from loren, ur mum has a personality to match ur own! Loving u girls! ah shan, ur office i get it now lol. Your son is quite alike ur dad! :hugs: so dh came to bed so i got out it, Im now on the couch! Im so glad im not pre ov! Otherwise id be kissing ass right now! Or kissing something else lol.
That reminds me, did u pay ur favour loren? Does that mean u did the sleeping simba the other night? What juice did he get u? I hope it was worth it! Lol x


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies


----------



## Loren

helloo guestt!!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

He was a funny man. Actually in the picture I cropped it out, but he has his hand on the couch and his middle finger laying right there. I didnt see it til after I got the prints! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey


----------



## mommaof3

wow I just caught up you ladies are on a roll tonight 

Loren you are a character lol you keep me in tears girl 

Diane I do my dh the same way drives him batty when I ignore him lmao its fun though


----------



## Loren

heyyy shey!!!xx me an my mum r so alike dwn to the faces we pull, our voices r identical on the fne!!our hair the lot am the ony 1 who luk alike to her the other 2 have mousy brown hair and olivey skin like me dad.hahahaha yes i didnt act just like i was a sleeping simba i put the slobbering on and a man snore haha but he wants his sexy favour tonyt but ive got bad ass tooth ache its moven round me mout (the pain) but ifbrng that up he will thnk its an excuse!!!am just nt in te mood haha.it was only blackcurrant juice di!!!u think he had went and got me gold!!i fukn paid 4 it aswel haha. and because i g to woek between 9-2 and don get home tillike 4ishy or laterthe little shits drinkn alot of it!!!not amused!!! haha xxxx


----------



## Loren

i'm keeping u gilries extra healthy mentally nicole haha laughing cuple tyms a day keeps the doctor at arms length haha.or is that an apple :s but i cant giv use apples haha i dno 1 or the other haha.haha aww shan!! he does luk like u wud have a real gd laugh with hes got 1 of them looks xxx how r u nicole and shey??xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Boys.. lol


----------



## Loren

hahaha gd girl di keep that up!!!!dont go to bed till hes snoring!!haha xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hello guest too lol, and shey hi too. loren transvestite transylvani wot? Is that another of ur pornos? :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

rocky horror picture show.. youve never seen it?


----------



## jelliebabie

go to bed when hes snoring? I will end up stabbing the ba****d! Lol, safer i stay on the couch! Ooh loren tooth ache! A pg symptom! :yipee: :dance:
Hi nicole :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren is preggo :wohoo:

DHs snoring to me most of the time is music the other times I about push him off of the bed :haha:


----------



## Shey

how u ladies doing?
my left hand is fell asleep so had to shake it haha


----------



## Loren

ive had mild toothache for couple das just came and went but its giving me grief tonight not just 1 tooth the hole frign mouth nw!!! i wish shan!!!! lol. hahahaha o i yer diane am watchn 'chicks with dicks' haha its te rocky horror picture show, on film4!!! get ur bfp and have ur baby 1st b4 u go dwn 4 murder di hahaha.xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

sorry all was checking my farm on facebook lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I tried to pm you this little story I came across in our local paper about a bunch of rescue horses but your box is full and wont let me send it so go deleate some things lol


----------



## Loren

ohhhhh 4got to tell u lot, bit of gossip from the scouse haha. i went to skool with a girl who was basically a bitch and she wud b nice 1 day then nasty the next.se startd being nice messaging me on facebook wen i was pregnant and then wen i MC, she was 6 months preg wen i MC'd and found out the other week, she was caught by the police!!!no1 new only her, her boyfrend and sum lad wer in onit, she workd for a bank or sumthin and she scammd all kinds of customers by taking small amounts from ther accounts but 1 day she was beyond greedy and she stole HALF A MILLION!! Out of sum mans bank and transferd it to a account in romania 4 her boyfrend to withdraw sumhow then a further £2000 then she was caught!!shes in prison and has to giv birth in ther then shes in 4 a further year and a half she would have got longer but the judge shortnd it because shes pregnant!!how vile can sum ppl b!shes only my age xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole deleted lol. Maybe that smell was coming from ur facebook then? U know, the old farmer smell? Lol. Loren ur too funny chicks wiv dicks hahaa. Rocky horroR, heard of it, never seen it? Shan u have seen it? Is it a worldwide fav like grease? Which ive also not seen! X


----------



## Shey

that is wrong Loren
When i worked at Claire's the Assistant manager i had was 19 and she stole money from the store and was arrested


----------



## mommaof3

Ugh Loren thats what greed does to people will she be able to keep the baby with her while she is in jail we have prisons and jails over here that actually have a nursery so your baby can stay with you either untill you are released or the age of five when they have to start school


----------



## Shey

Nicole I never use my farmville. haha


----------



## jelliebabie

urgh loren thats awful. Another case of karma id say! Poor baby! Who will get the baby then? Social services? Thats awful taking a child away from its mum, silly bitch shud have used her brains and not been a greedy cow. Scum bag x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> nicole deleted lol. Maybe that smell was coming from ur facebook then? U know, the old farmer smell? Lol. Loren ur too funny chicks wiv dicks hahaa. Rocky horroR, heard of it, never seen it? Shan u have seen it? Is it a worldwide fav like grease? Which ive also not seen! X

:shock: You have never seen grease!

:shock: You have never seen Rocky Horror:wacko::wacko::wacko::shrug:

COme over and have a slumber party!


----------



## calliebaby

I can't believe I am about to say this, but I am off to bed (it's not even 7pm). I am beat and the nausea is still lingering. Talk to you ladies tomorrow. I may not be able to get on much tomorrow. Have a lovely night everyone.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole i dont think its like that over here. I think they are allowed the babies up till a few months and thats it!


----------



## Shey

Diane you have a facebook?


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, what can i say? I have lived a sheltered life lol. Slumber party sounds gud! Haha. Callie get some rest, ur baby needs it :hugs: gdnite babe x


----------



## Shey

Night Callie hope you feel better


----------



## Loren

it angers me how sum of us r trying and tryin and wen we did get bfps they wer taken away then u get ppl like her who has had a real easy pregnancy and a healthy boy inside her and she does thngs like that ur ryt di thats the word scum bag!!! i think he can stay with er 4 so many days then he has to go to her mum or social services am nt sure.VILE VILE PERSON!!!omg diane!!!did u liv in a cave!!!how have u not seen them 2 films!! stupid rnt they shey y do sumthin like that and expect to get away with it!!! on a lighter note sum woman wee'd on my sisters shop floor randmly the other day haha love it! dirty bitch! xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

do have it but cant remember my password! Will need to sign up again! Ive heard theres alot of freaks on there?? Can u block them? X


----------



## mommaof3

Night Callie you and the bean get some rest I found if I lay on my side with a pillow between my legs and lay very still and take deep slow breaths the naseu will ease some


----------



## Loren

ni nite callie hope u feel better tomorow xx


----------



## Shey

yup you can block them Di

Nicole wat's your facebook link?


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane i just deleate them as my friend and Shey thanks to Jo and my daughter I have a new addiction farmville I was just addicted to mafia wars but have been slacking on it as fv seems to hold my interest more these days lol


----------



## mommaof3

god shey ill just add you from shans fb will be easier that way lol


----------



## mommaof3

request sent lol


----------



## Loren

add meeeee!!! any1 who wants me haha loren carberry xx my pic is a gang of girls with like neon lights behind us xxx


----------



## Loren

iyaaaa kel i neva get on wen u r!!!hows u and baby?? btw to those who dont no kel was 1 of my bump buddies xxx


----------



## Shey

added u loren


----------



## mommaof3

request sent Loren 

Diane you really need to do the facebook thing I need some friends on my farm lol


----------



## Shey

I would Nicole but Im like so hooked on Hotel City and Yoville


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nicole, got ur msg, but it dont let me reply? Sorry. Thats awful! How can anyone be so cruel! Them poor horses! And how cud their owners not notice? That gets me so mad? Im more sensitive to animal abuse than human! Dont knw why, but i have more sympathy for animals, humans bring alot on themselves! Loren, i must have lived in my own little bubble of black beauty thats not dh btw :haha: and wizard of oz! Lol. Ok girls i need to sign out am shattered, been up since 9am! :shock: bet thats a lie in for u girls! Thats an early early day for me! Haha. Gudnite, i love u girlies. Shan :hugs: keep the pma up babe! Nitenite shey :wave: loren, shudnt u be giving ur HUGE favour right now? Lol, nite chick. Night night nicole :hugs: hope u have sweet dreams of lovely fresh transparent water lol, xxxxxx temp beta stay up tomoro for 2dpo! Let the ssing begin!


----------



## Loren

thanx girls ive acceptd :) i have farmville!!i'll have to get bk onit wen my dongle stops being stupid!!right i'm hitting the sack its 3.13am!! b bk on wen am on me way to work.have a gd day/nite girls! ni nite xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

added you loren


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren you are the same age as my sister you make me feel old :cry:

Night Diane.. sleep good


----------



## Loren

ni nite di love u toooo, haha yer i thort he was asleep but hes wide eyed playn his xbox i went in b4 and he went ;) cum ere babe i just stared made a borkn noise and left the room haha canot b assd!!!spk tomorow sweet xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

yes I need to get off here myself goodnight all my 4 c ladies loads of sticky baby dust to you all I have the feeling april and may are gonna be some good months for my girls


----------



## Shey

night Diane


----------



## Loren

al acept nw shan thank uuu.haha ay u no what they say shan ur only as old as u feel!!!! my mums only 39 lol she thinks shes 30 sumtyms in her hed that is haha and my dads 40 they startd yung haha ni nite chick xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Night Nicole
imma get off too need to get rid of this damn migraine. I get so nauseous when i have a migraine. blah!
Night ladies.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night shey

Loren my parents were 19 and 20 when they had me..

I am 31 I feel younger though


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!! 

Sorry I didnt say bye last night - bandb was being ridiculously slow and I was dying to go to bed lol

I swear I am sleeping 10+ hours straight it's awesome I've never slept so well!! 

I'm 5 weeks today :happydance:

Well I'm still absolutely freezing all the time, and woke up this morning and man my boobs are sore!!! Had to put a sports bra on that's itching me cos I can't get my normal bra on! I noticed that they've defo grown too, was sat studying them in the mirror last night whilst lathering on shed loads of cocoa butter on them and my tummy!! :haha:

Did I miss much last night - Nicole I saw your friend request and rejected it... :rofl: just kidding I accepted


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 5 weeks Nessie! :D

Can't believe I'm almost 12! Gah. I'm dying to get to 2nd tri so I can dye my hair :haha: 

I'm freezing all the time too..and it's just now starting to get cold here. This is gonna be a long winter!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Brandy! 

thanks honey!! Only 1 day for you then you are 12 weeks :happydance:!!! 

bet you can't wait to see bubs again! 

I poas again this morning to keep my spirits high til I see the baby at 12 weeks - test line wham straightaway before control line and way darker than the control line! It gives me confidence that my baby is strong and doing good!! 

Just waiting for my digi to come so that I can get the "3+" I will feel I have acheived lots then he he!! 

I have a heater under my desk but I daren't put it on in case too much heat is directed at my uterus lol and it involves getting on hands and knees to switch on and off so layered up in jumpers everyone at work thinks I'm mad!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Aww..Bet you can't wait to tell everyone! Are you gonna wait till after first tri?
Grr builders are all over the place..and they keep hitting my modem and knocking me offline


----------



## Nessicle

how annoying!! Can you get those mobile modem's over there? I have one and it's great I can pick up internet wherever I go! even just sat in the park! 

Well my mum, dad and sisters know, and Mark's best friend and wife knows, I have told a couple of people at work but only cos it's handy to have people who know so that they can cover for me if I have to dash for the loo or need to go home early. 

I plan to tell my boss around 8 weeks - depends how bad I have sickness if I don't have any then I will wait til 12 weeks to tell him. But yeah will start telling everyone around 12 weeks 

have you told many people?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've told everyone I know lol :haha: DH and I are terrible at keeping secrets.

Yeah, we have wireless internet actually..but if they mess with the phone lines or anything, we lose it.

I'm really craving McD's..which I normally hate!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi brandy n nessie! Laughing at the thought of you at work ness like a human pass the parcel lol. There weathers so nice and u are so cold, aww. Brandy tell those builders they touch ur phone line once more, your Docking their pay lol. So my temp shot up again today so im 2dpo! I promised i wont ss. But, if i
Get any, its my duty to report to the 4cs! Lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay Diane! I'm so excited. Any baby nudging cramping yet..sore boobies? lol I'm not much help in the "no ss'ing" plan.

I just drank so much water, I feel like an elephant. That prob makes no sense.

I'm waiting on DD to get home from school, so Hubs can take me to McD's. So bad for me..but sounds soooooooooo good!

I'm wearing a tight shirt today and I look slightly pregnant. I think it still looks that awkward stage where people don't know if I'm just a bit chunky or what.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone?? how are we today?? xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey gem gem gem gem

hey everyone!!!! Cd10 = bd yay


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya diane... i see ur temps gone up :) any symptoms? ive none althou its early xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hey rachel :) woo hooo BD tonight!!! and its friday!!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Diane, Gem, Rachel! 

Brandy I'm terrible at keeping secrets and just want to tell everyone but OH doesnt want anyone else to know just yet bless him! 

Had to go and buy some maternity bra's today, I put that sports bra on but my God it was sooo itchy and tight! 

I've gone up from a 32D to a 34DD in two weeks!! I wanted just maternity bras but they only had nursing bras but figured I would used them when I'm breastfeeding anyway so for £25 for two a black and white it was pretty good!

Rach how you finding the SMEP? xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Hiya Ness....

ur boobs are gona be huge by the time ur 12 weeks !! ur oh will love it !!

ness what were ur earliest symptoms again?? think i ask u this everyday! sorry lol xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

right im off to get a bath.....cannot get my head round work....and im back in monday ahhhhh! 

il be bk very soon , cant keep off here - im addicted!! xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

spk 2 you in abit , see ur on but u must be busy (hehe) cd10....cd10...cd10 :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::happydance::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol sorry Gem - I'm logged on but flipping between screens on my PC at work so don't always post back straightaway

errm first symptom I had was 8dpo tugging sensation very early morning in my uterus then a nipping behind my belly button all day, by the end of the day my boobs were massively sore all down my chest, my armpits, boobs and my abdomen I mean I could hardly move for the pain! 

Then nothing else hun! I tested at 10dpo and got a faint positive then did my digi on 11dpo and got "1-2" and then I started getting really watery CM ever since xx


----------



## Loren

eloooo girls just on my way to work, payday yayyy!!how r u all?? shan my mum was 17 and my dad was 18 wen they had me lol.and they wer 19 and 20 wen they had my sister sian.nice and warm today!!got a annoying pain in my left leg and left side of my groin!!like a shooting pain!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

yayyyyy rach smep smep smep smeping it uppppp!!!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Diane it's not warm here babe the sun is out a bit but it's cold although being freezing constantly is common in pregnant women think the heat cranks up in the middle of second tri! 

I'm so cold constantly!

Loren did you get your opk's and softcup?xx


----------



## Loren

:yipee: :headspin: on the temp shooting up Di!!!! Haha wa r u lyk ness werin all ur wardrobe to work haha xxx


----------



## Nessicle

seriously am Loren! I've got two jumpers on and I'm still cold!!


----------



## Loren

bloody hell beanies robn all ur warmth!!!but thats ok because that means shes all snuggly and warm!!! i had the urge to put she then!!!although every1 thinks ur havin a boy!!xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi everyone.

won't be on much today ds has school vacation. I've tossed my thermometer for a few days am gonn take temps on and off. No other tools. I'm annoyed. I read yesterday your egg leaves the body before af.. So I'm wonderin what these symptoms were. I guess no more ss for me waste of time ..no more hpt til after af is due. I swore I was pregnant. Goes to show ya.. Mothers day is may 16 I told dh I want to be pregnant for mothers day lol..


----------



## Loren

u neva no shan u cudbe pregnant for mothers day!!!!awww thats my birthday!!may 16th!i randmly pee on a hpt hun we all do it!!i just do it because a shop over here sells packs of 3 for 99p lol y not!gna use the cheapies to test at the end of the month then if its bfp gna by te expensive 1s.my mums 40 in july so what i'm gna do is OHs mums day is 2 weeks b4 my mums so if smep worksthis month i'll have had my 12weeks scan by then so going to giv OHsvmum a happy birthday nanny card with the scan pic in!!but right at the bottom am 16weeks now but i'm also goingto giv mymums nanny card erly because it wudnt b fair on his mum nowen 2 weeks b4 mine, wa do u fnk??i thort it was a cute idea lol xxx


----------



## Loren

al be 14 weeks wen i giv them ther cards amean xx


----------



## Loren

al be 14 weeks wen i giv them ther cards amean xx thats if i even get my bfp tat is hahathinkn ahead of meself whch i shudnt bt least i can dream lol xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, that is a very cute idea! Do u honestly believe u will be able to wait that long? Haha. Hi gemma and ness and shan! Well 2dpo and slight back ache, but i was lifting haybales :haha: so dont think that counts! Your right shan, its so easy to Find symptoms that u wudnt notice if u werent ttc! Majority of 'symptoms' we all have are af ones! Except my silly ones like nosebleed etc lol. I think everything can be a pg symptom lol x


----------



## Razcox

Can i join you ladies please? Going through a MC at the min but will be back on the horse and TTC again soon and need soone ladies to share it with. Been trying since oct 08 and this is my 2nd MC so hoping 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey rozco, welcome of course u can join! Sorry bout the mc :hugs: good luck hun. Love ur wolfie dogs x


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs::hugs:hi girls!!! hi razcox


----------



## xGemxGemx

sorry to about ur loss razcox....good 4 u with the PMA!!! keep trying and you will get what you want!! the best things come to those who wait xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Diane YAY for the temps so are you and the dh still on the outs lol 

Brandy I agree I cant wait to dye my hair the greys are starting to peak out lol 

Nessie I have the central air on and two window units and still seem to be running hot I threatened dh with bodly harm if he covered me up one more time last night lol 

Loren and Gem when can I expect you two girls to get to poas 

Rach YAY for bding im sending you a truck load of sticky baby dust it should be arriving at your door shortly lol

Shan enjoy the day with your ds 

Hi Razcox welcome sorry about the mc:hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks ness

loren thats really nice... i wanted to do that at xmas with cards...i defo think u should!!

nicole...i want to test now haha, theres no point lol ...i think a week at the earliest 4 me...i worked out when i tested last time, i found out on 15dpo with a clear blue digi...
and on 12dpo on a clear blue digi i got a bfn...so im unsure?? what do you think..?? im goin to get some from superdrug like rachel and ness xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Diane!!! becareful u could be preggo!!!!! xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

can u dye ur hair when ur preg?? i didnt think u could...cos of hormones .....


----------



## mommaof3

I do just not as often as I would usually and wait untill after first tir there is nothing that indicates it will harm the baby mine just grows so fast and gets curly for someodd reason lol


----------



## Nixilix

My opk is getting darker!!


----------



## Nessicle

Welcome Raz again I'm so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Razcox.. :hugs: We are all here for you. I dont know if you stumbled on ttc after a loss, but those ladies are wonderful too.


----------



## shaerichelle

hi gals.

thanks nicole I will him and DH went to starbucks gonna do yoga now

We are talking about possibly getting the clearblue fertility monitor..


----------



## Nessicle

that sounds like an excellent idea Shan!


----------



## xGemxGemx

ewwww jeremy kyle!!!! 1 boy is 16 and has 3 kids!!!!! wtf


----------



## xGemxGemx

brill rach...lots of BD ' in 

shan ul get there hun just keep believin xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha lol gem, and i bet he doesnt pay for even one of them lol. Am watching jezza on plus one so will get to see it too lol. Stopped doing all the 'heavy' work. Gona take dh up with me later to do all the lifting and dirty duties! Secret punishment for last nights behavious lol, but nicole, cos i need him for it, yes weve fallen back iN x


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I know Gem.

I think so Ness. Hows the beanie.. I was lucky with saben and had no ms just barfed once before my bfp:)


----------



## Shey

Good morning ladies!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan, are u still going to seee the fs? I really think chlomid will help u. It will speed up ovulation and therfor ur cycle will be shorter, meaning less time to wait for bfp :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Diane!!

Not sure about the clearblue monitor it says for people between 21 and 42 day cycles!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane..No cant right now:(


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shannon. And u wouldnt buy it online? I knw its costly but youve spend so much on scans, accupuncture etc that an extra 200 dollars seems so very little to help get that bfp! The cbfm isnt far off that price x


----------



## Shey

hello


----------



## mommaof3

Hi shey

GAH farmville is driving me mad lol


----------



## Nessicle

Shan yeah beanie is good! Just making momma tired and emotional lol - just posted a thread in first tri about my work colleagues I'm so mad!!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well we arent getting the cbfm. because of it not being for me.

I was going to get it on ebay.

I dont want drugs online.. nervous. what if they send you something that isnt the prescription you asked for and you take it. I to sensitive to medications to test it out. I am allergic to tylenol.. which is parctemol for you guys.


----------



## Shey

Hey Nicole
how are you doing today?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey.

Well I am logging off


----------



## Nessicle

that's a shame about the CBFM Shan, what if your cycle is a normal cycle this month?


----------



## jelliebabie

tylenol is paracetemol, interesting shae! Is there any girls on here that used chlomid and got bfp and dont need the rest now? What bout kayla? She used it didnt she shan? Hi shey


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nessie, :hugs: am sorry ur emotional babe, what did ur work collegues do?


----------



## Shey

hi Diane


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, Well I have mixed emotions and thoughts about this cycle. I am upset. We bd almost every other day. I ovd march 31, We bd the 27, 28, 29 and 31, so why am I not pregnant?

I dont understand. So I think even if I get clomid or the cbfm, it doesnt matter? I ovd we had sex and I am dumbfounded..


----------



## xGemxGemx

shan maybe u just needed a break since ur chemical....im not sure how long it was but your body must have undergone some changes. xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I had it Jan 21. It was like af came. So I think I will temp here.. but I think I am going to NTNP. And ff says I will ov June 13.. nothing I cant do about it.


----------



## Nessicle

shan babe I ov'd my past two cycles prior to this bfp and we had sex all around ov and I didnt get bfp's those other cycles either :hugs: I've read the eggy just isnt healthy or doesnt implant properly in most cases which is why it can take longer than expected

Here is my dilemma

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...sy-gossiping-work-colleagues.html#post5063082


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww ness thats awful :( 

i was exactly the same last year. i work in a school and teach reception, so i had to tell my 2 nursery nurses...cos ther was just jobs i couldnt do and luckily they never told anyone...however after telling a close colleague....the whole school ended up knowing and i never knew till weeks after!!!!! 
its so horrible, ur right its no ones news to tell but yours. i do think u should tell ur boss asap....its awful cos u want to wait...till the scan prob if u can....i mean on that hand its your secret and you actually dont have to tell them... spesh as i told my boss when we left for xmas and then found out at my scan the week later i had lost my baby. iits a really hard tricky situation. 

but before they find out im sure u should tell them....before someone else does. 
god u must be soooo angry!!!! next time im telling my 2 nursery nurses and thats it xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

*bloated* lol feel like a whoppa!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

hey, ignore the girls. dont even tell your boss. You dont have to. 

I got your stuff by the way thank you!!!! man them soft cups look big!!!


----------



## Shey

I want to try softcups but dont have a credit card to order them


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies. sorry can some 1 update me please? by the time i read everything i would need a sleep again lol xxx


----------



## Shey

wantabean i have no clue on where to begin


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, not much has changed Kirstie.. COngrats on 8 weeks.


----------



## mommaof3

ugh internet is in and out today


----------



## Shey

Aww Nicole!

2 weeks til im out of this hellhole


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Nicole you can always text me if you are bored


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls, off to a friends now for hair trial for wedding. xx speak later or tomorrow, got to get the bd in tonight ;)


----------



## Shey

later Nix


----------



## Wantabean

thank you shan. still a bit worried lol had my risk assessments done at work once i finished nightshift and they are gona move me to a different ward :happydance: i also got my maternity pack lol 
a lot happen shey? how are you huni? xx


----------



## Shey

Im doin good wantabean. moving in 2 weeks to Illinois and then me and df will be ttc our first together.


----------



## Wantabean

aw that sounds wicked :happydance: hope it all goes well 4 u :hugs: are you moving in with df? how long u been ttc? xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kirstie, yay congrats on 8wks! Almost out the dangerzone! So happy for you! poor shan got af, loren gemma and myself have all ovulated and are between 2-4dpo! So gonna start symptom spotting lol. Rachels doing the smep! Round 2 tonight! Nicole has no water again! And has been feeling hot! Nessie has been freeezing! Her pg symptoms are kicking in! Jo had cramps but still no af! Maybe bfp coming her way? Brandy still has the builders in! Grrr and is 12wks! Thats it for nw x


----------



## Nessicle

good roundup diane! :thumup:

congrats on 8 weeks kirstie!! 

Shey you can get softcups at drugstore I think we only have to order them online in the UK because no shops stock them over here. if you go onthe official softcups website they will tell you which stores stock them

Rachel they seem big but they are surprisingly snug and comfy you really won't know it's there!! Go on the the official softcups website and theres a video how to insert them! 

I've had my gluten free pepperoni pizza and sat having a decaff tea and gluten free custard creams! I've calmed down about work now, if anyone asks me then I'll just deny everything and I've even made a point of saying I was gonna go home and have a glass of wine in the garden tonight! Hopefully that'll throw the rest of them off track lol!

I'm still freezing! Got a digi to do in the morning it should show "Pregnant 3+" now! 

:happydance: 

I had some nausea this afternoon. I actually thought I was going to puke so made a slice of toast and that helped, I seem to be starting to feel nauseaus when I get hungry so having to eat every few hours - I'm gonna end up massive lol have to keep making sure I eat fruit and nuts and stuff!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Shey, Loren and Brandy! 
Congrats on the upcoming move Shey. Hopefully it will be a great new beginning for you.
Brandy, the bump is looking wonderful and you are moving right along. Not too much longer and you will be out of the dreaded sickness zone...Yea!:happydance:
Loren sweetie, I still consider you my buddy and I'm patiently waiting for you to get a bump.:flower:
Jo, I hope you're not working too hard and I hope you enjoy the new job. You are doing fabulous on the diet too honey.:thumbup:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone.....omg i am badly bloated....like lots of gas....but jus stuck in my belly....and had backache before....maybe ive got backache cos i feel so bloated... tell me im being stupid it is only 4/5dpo........but ive got a funny feelin in my tummy and like a wave of "euuuugggghhhh" came over me b4 ????
just feelin different ......

me and oh jus been out 4 tea and i was sayin how i felt different....and he just came out with "its 10days till testing isnt it....." i couldnt believe it......he actually does listen lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Gem bless your OH! He certainly listens more than my OH does!!

FX all good signs for you hun :dust:xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nessicle said:


> ha ha Gem bless your OH! He certainly listens more than my OH does!!
> 
> FX all good signs for you hun :dust:xx

thanks ness, im just being silly its way 2 early lol....i promised i wouldnt but i just cant help myself!!

what are you doing tonight? i feel like just chillin, but its my sisters bday and promised i go out and say hi....just hav a lemo thou....but i cba. 

just want to be fat and pg haha xx i couldnt beleive he said that after he went "or its 9" and hes exactly right....... the past week has gone so fast since last friday ....but this one feels like its draggin.... 

soon be in the 1ww :happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

Ness your babies heart is beating.......awwww CUTE!!!!


----------



## Loren

hey girls was nosing erlier on on my ne but went and topped my dongle up b4. nicole i might start testing from 9-11dpo!! which will be 23rd onwards lol. wa u all doing??? ooohhh loveing the symptoms gem!!!!and ur OH is so cute!!! haha xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

HIYA loren babe xxxx sorry i got cut off last nite my oh was playin on the xbox in the livin room and turned the net off b4 he went to bed....and i was in bed sendin u a msg!! im in southport not 2 far really. how are ya feelin 2day?? im feelin HUUUGE!!! but thas probo the time of the month an all!!! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

loren i will start testin then too .....lets test together......get diane 2 as well ...9 days ov 4 me is the 21st xxxxxxxxx i think


----------



## xGemxGemx

durrrrrrrrrrrrrr i mean 9dpo


----------



## xGemxGemx

omggggggggg that is wednesday!!!!!!!!! wooooo hooooo althou i just know it wont show if i am xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Girlies, Thought i would pop by and wish you all the best of luck.
Im ok but not ready to come back just yet, but i wont be much longer i dont think
Miss you all tho xx
Tina


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello lovelies

Omg I'm suffering from the worst headache! This is by far the worst one I've ever had that isn't caused by drugs or alcohol :haha:

Ouch though :(

Kellie! I saw you were here. Hello :D How is beanie?

Kirstie, happy 8 weeks! I've been thinking about you and your bubs a lot..you're moving right along. :hugs:


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> loren i will start testin then too .....lets test together......get diane 2 as well ...9 days ov 4 me is the 21st xxxxxxxxx i think

yayyyyyy i will do a cheeky 1 with u on the 21st b ut then not goin to test till the 23-25th then!!! lets hope we get like just a proper faint 1 at 1st i dont mind that but i want a proper fat ass pink line wen AF is due!!!!! i tested 19dpo just for fun because my periods r always either erly or late and i put the test down and lookd in the mirror my wee hadnt even covered the strip and the 1st window was 1 proper fat pink line!!!i nerly passd out haha as i wasnt trying i was NTNP haha and it was 11pm wee!!!!madness GIV ME IT BACKKKKKK ON THE 26-28TH!!!!!!!!! o god i am bord!!!! ive had like an achey pain on and off all day on my left side from my hip, groin and leg, not all places at the same time tho and now its mildy doing it on my right side!!! what can it be!!!! am not frign OVing now am i?? haha although my fertile CM was like 5-6 days ago so i doubt it cud b :S BDing tnyt anyway just incase hope this SMEP works yno, OH is happy with sexy tym every second day but he says it feels as if ur using me :| i am in a way hahah i cant enjoy it he has the penis of a hippo how can 1 enjoy that!!! he feels as if hes in my cervix wen we BD!!!! ouch!!! oh and felt my CP lastnyt and its high but i can feel my cervix opening thing and can some1 tel me how wud u describe, open or closed so ino what i felt???xxxxxxxx

awwww thanx kel :D i'm made up ur nerly 20weeks!!!! yayyyy :glad u and baby r ok sweety D :D :D hows j??xxxx


----------



## Loren

hiiii tina :D :wave: xxx

happy 8 weeks kirstie i agree with ur MW or doc who eva sed they think this baby is the 1!!!! little sticky munchkin!!! got gd feelings 4 u chick :D xxxxxxxx

iyaaaa brandy :wave: sorry about the headache!!nothin worse!!! xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol a hippo ha but u dont want a small 1 lol 
lets both test the 23rd....doubt il even get a bfp then....i know give it us back!!!! its gona be amazin if we can be bump buddies and this time R bodies R gonna be so ready 4 our bubbas!!! 
ye i reckon u ovd this week cos of the cm...... maybe they R signs.....i mean if u did concieve then y would u not have signs now!! its early but hey!!! i am 2 excited missus!!!!!
god every month i think i am thou.....i just so badly want this 2 be it!!!!!!!! ive only been tryin 4 months and im frustrated so god knows how some of the girls feel :(

omgggg we r gona end up testin the 20th lol xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i have no idea about cp lol....open / closed/ middle how the hell ru ment to know..... unless u got 2 of them to compare ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I can't wait till yall start testing!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I couldn't ever tell anything from cp, because I've already had a baby, it seems to be *open* all the time. Eww that sounds gross LOL


----------



## xGemxGemx

brandy....i used to get them so bad....have u been the docs with them?? mind u theres not alot they can do is ther....just need a good snooze prob

cant wait til testing!!!! even thou im not sure i even got a good chance....i started gettin ewcm on sunday....we BD Sunday nite and then i got more on the monday lunch ish time....and we didnt BD that nyt....but did the following day ....

just have to see what happens i guesss.....but if AF comes my oh is gona pay!!!! 4 bein a grumpy arse and thinkin i am just using him 4 a baby lol.....asif.....haha xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey you have a chance for sure! I only BD'd 3 times during my fertile window my lucky cycle. I was sure I was out. In fact, I would've bet money I wasn't pregnant. 

Yeah, I have a history of migraines, unfortunately. And now I can't take anything but Paracetamol for em..which won't touch it. I had some tea, and it's helping a little bit.


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol im so gullible....my oh went " shit its snowin" i was like "omg is it " durrrrrrrrrrr 

im bored xxxx


----------



## molly85

Heya I am here and i am exhausted. 
Brandy go sleep it off.
Jeans are falling down now.
Someone please update me?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya jo hav u tested yet?? 

brandy what names have u got 4 th bubba?? xxxxx

ive always liked millie and jack xxxxxxx 

lol only jokin loren......theyre gorgeous but mine r alfie james or lola rose but i do like lois 4 a girl 2 ......... i wud love twinny girls lola an lois CUUUUUTTTEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

molly85 said:


> Heya I am here and i am exhausted.
> Brandy go sleep it off.
> Jeans are falling down now.
> Someone please update me?

Not alot happened i dont think jo xxx we r waiting 4 u with the news of a bfp!!!


----------



## Loren

sorry girlies just sortn out a order problem carphone warehouse really grind my gearsss!!!!! haha suppose so gem small 1s r just like boringggg!!! but big 1s r painful so i cant really win can i hahaha.ah wel.ino hahah i will not lie to u. i'm what 2DPO and i POAS today hahahaha what am i!!!! nowing perfectly well it wud have been bfn wtf haha.ur OH is like mine gem although he claims i'm using him wile we wer actually BDing :| :S nob head!! i am sooooooooo ....... USING HIM hahaha.my mum randmly offered me a cashew nut, and she nos i dont like them, and gave me the hmmm Y look then asked y wont u have a nut and i sed because cashew nuts r horrid and she sed hmm u sure thers sumthin ur telln us an i was like :| NO i was really dieng to say I FUKN WISH MUM!!!haha but they dont no wer trying, every1 has been like dont try yet it will happen again or give it a few months....FUCKOFF!!!my mum and dad r the only 1s who have sed its up to u wen u want to try its ur body and ur life dont listen to any1 else sticking ther nose in!! which they r rite i thought theyd side with every1 else!!xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i really need to get out haha goin mad ere talkin 2 myself :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We're thinking Ethan Andre or Dexter Andre for a boy..

For a girl, Abbey Rose (like Abbey Road :D ) hehe


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg loren that is exactly the same as me.....everyones like it will happen when it happens and im like errrrrrrr u wud say tha!!!! u hav a baby!!!! ggodddd!!!
my mum an dad r gud tho and jays mum is 4ever hintin ....ummmm i wud love more than a dog and a cat as grandchildren she sed last sunday.....mad cow!!!!! i was like 

" IM FUCKING TRYING MY BEST " HAHAHA
now shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no1 really knos that wer tryin.....cept my closest mates

lol i want test now.....havnt got any lol .....jays pay day 2mro.....town sunday is calling my name BOG OFF at superdrug!!!! and rachel sez ther gud ones.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> We're thinking Ethan Andre or Dexter Andre for a boy..
> 
> For a girl, Abbey Rose (like Abbey Road :D ) hehe

they are cute names :) 

my mates lil boy is an ethan.....gorgeous ....althou i love dexter . thers an abbey in my class and she is cute as!!

its so hard pickin names cos im in a school.....u hear one and think god kno....i cant have that name cos u imagine some little shit haha


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> lol im so gullible....my oh went " shit its snowin" i was like "omg is it " durrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> im bored xxxx

hahahahahahahaha r u sure wer not twins!!!!! my sister always an i mean always tells me to bend over and she either kiks me up the ass or makes a farting noise haha but i stil bend haha. aww i really hope we r bump buddies me u and diane!!!! all due round the same time!! arghhhh goin from my period i'm due the 3rd of jan, but we no it wont be from that at dating scan because of impantaion bla bla. dno haha. 

i have just read tha back 4 mistakes and i'm talking like i have my bfp hahaha xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

we R defo gettin bfp's !!!!!! i really really hope so xxxxxx u, me ,and diane all testin the same time then rachel a week later!!!!!!! com on


----------



## xGemxGemx

HA its mad i kno!!!! so similar :) hehe ......maybe its a sign ...both be due the 3rd jan xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I havn't tested. totierd togo get a test and I am giving her 1 more day to arrive. Ithoughts i say a tiny thresd of blood in what appeared to be EWCM earlierbut nowits gone and my cervix seems to be closed and high so just plain old weird. My entire body hates me right now


----------



## xGemxGemx

when was the last time u tested jo?? is this an extra long cycle 4 u babe? xx


----------



## molly85

nah i don't have proper cycles i was hoping for 6weeks between my spotting. I last tested about 2 weeks ago i think. I didn'tget any + OPK's


----------



## Loren

i wanted ethan brandy!!! but i startd work in oct with a lad calld ethan and he was hilerious but not good looking but bcoz i told OH about the laughs we had and he sed no chance is my child geting calld after him :| hahaha. i found out i was preg on the wednesday nyt and thursday nyt our familys new OH came home and sed me my dad and mum have picked the boys name Jack Anthony Gerard i was fuming!!! if it was to be a boy hes my baby to y didnt i get a luk in so i sed NO his name can be Jack Anthony James Gerard (anthony is his dads name and James is my dads name) so i sed i'm picking the girl name no questions asked so i agreed (with myself) hahaha on Millie Louise Gerard. so ther the names wer sticking to. i frign wel hope so Gem i cant b bothered with being a day late with AF and getin my hopes up!!or even worse waking the morning of actuall testing and waking to AF i will cry my heart out seriously weve been actually TTC since feb now and i just cannot take another month!!!!! i'm going to have to if i dont get bfp but i'd rather not!!!! going to chek the post as rach got her bits and bobs off ness today so going to see if my softcups here haha.ooohhhhh magine!!! wud b boss!!!!! after giv me ur num hun!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

wen was ur last AF gem?? heyyy jo huni :hugs: xxxx


----------



## molly85

heys Loren.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo :hugs:

Congrats on your weight loss so far! It will def help with TTC..I lost 30 lbs before I got mine. You're doing great!


----------



## Loren

awww alls i can say is Ness is 1 fabulous chick!!!! thank u so much huni :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Callie it's not shifted but 1 of my clients said my bum was more toned from the stairs and he hasno reason to be extra nice


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo i think u should test then NOW!! 
Did u use opks all the way thru your cycle?? i had 2 cos didnt kno wen i was gona ov?

ur names r gorgeous loren....millie is cute!!!! omg i cannot go fru af again either!!! my cycles r so long.... last af was 19th march babe. so im on cd29 2day.....god if u wer cd29 u wud kno by now!!!!!!! really feel 4 shan...god hope she doesnt hav a long 70 day cycle again....she is ded brave.....i felt shit last month wen it was 51days!!!!! that was only cos ov my mc thou its not that long norm. 

ye il giv u my number ....wont be on here in the day nxt week wen im at work......gutted but will at nites xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i wana go tesco get a hpt lol.


----------



## molly85

nope iam in loads of pain so not moving.
Most of the wayI had nearly 2 weeksoffby accident andran out over a week ago. ihave beenmonitoring my CM and had all the good stuff 20 days ago ish


----------



## xGemxGemx

just looked at ur chart jo and u BD cd21 and had eggwhite cm so u could be prego??
i think u deffo should test....that was prob ur most fertile time....and it could take 16dpo to show.....so u need to test .....then u will know either way . FXD 4u honey xxx


----------



## molly85

i'm in your signature Gem thanks!
I will endevour to get to superdrug tomorrow


----------



## xGemxGemx

u best had lady i will be checking lol!!!!!!!

xxxxxx

ooooooooo i really really hope 4u its a bfp!!!!!! that would be fabba dabba tastic!!!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

how was the hair rachel??? diane u okay babe?? loren is playin with her bits from ness lols xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls, so hungry. Contemplating going maccy d drive through, nee the energy for you know what yay!!

Will defo talk tomorrow proper. But guess what... I'm getting my bfp in approx 16 days.


----------



## Nixilix

Hair=not good haha


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies!
Hi gem and loren! Lorens doing softcup practice? They shud hav no probs fitting in there, especially after a hippos doodah has created the room :haha:
Im thinking i will poas 10dpo! Which for me is next saturday. Af due the following wednesday! Oh and i am so hoping for us 3 ladies this month! And everyone else of course. Jo test woman! X


----------



## Loren

thank u 4 puting me in ur sig gem!!! haha i wil go mental!!!! i was lucky i got AF 31 days after MC.then had a 29 day cycle the month after!!so just see this cycle she best stay away for 9 months other wise i will go ape shit on anything mothernature makes!!!!!! and i mean everything flowers will die!!!! the lot!!! haha. o yer uno cz av gon mad with TTC alls i see is god damn pregnant ppl!!!! and i was so angry on the bus today 2 smak heads got on with likklie new born babys!!! Y WUD GOD GIV THEM A CHILD!!!! thats what makes me mad wen ppl say "god wanted ur baby bla bla" u have to smile and agree but deep dwn it angers me!!! ive even resortd to saying the St Gerard prayer b4 bed!!!!! i have never prayed b4 bed in my life!!!! haha i was ordering food off the net yum yum yum nice cheese burger with garlic mayo and chips!!! love it!!!! i am gna butt this dog ina min!!! shes constanly jumping up on my chest my belly my shoulders and it hurts!!! so learning her now not to jump up case thers a miniscule bean developing!!!! i actually sat dwn with her the other day and sed y cant i have 1 baby but u can have 11 plus!!! ur a bitch haha she just sat ther with her hed goin side to side hahaha bless.xxxxxx hey rachhh!!! u tried ya softcups yet??they r terifying hahaha god nos ow am getn that in OH as just sed r u fuk getn tha in haha xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Yo yo Loren! Omg I don't have a bucket! Have you seen the size of the softcups.. Hahaha!


----------



## Loren

hiii Dianee!!! hahahaha the hippos doo dar stil feels like the 1st time each time!!! although only the last BD really hurt because i had dried up hahaha :blush: but the BDS b4 that i had either watery or EWCM but nw its sticky but today i was shitting my pants i felt as if AF was ther!!!!! really wet!!!! wheyyyyy am 10dpo on that satday 2 Di!!! although u alredy no haha. o yer 4got to say i applied for the job i have now and for William Hill ( ive applied for william hill in the past and didnt hear a thing back) and i got an email b4 saying u r thru to the next stage please arrange urself a telephone interview!! i was like omg jobs r like buses u want 1 u dont get it (luckily i did) then another 1 comes up like 2 weeks later!!! i would prefer to work for william hill to!! could end up rich hahaha make frends with the old customers and get tips text brad and he can put the bet on haha xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha wither do i ther made for ladies with a wizards sleeve!!!!! and wen u bend it as if to place it in its not atall softly squashd hahaha not trying it til ive had my food!!! o this shud b fun!!! bet use cnt wait for the outcum hahaha xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol r they really that massive.?? i nevr seen them haha. yer loren cumon dont lie u shud av no problem!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh ness must have a wizards sleeve! She says theyre easy to put in and comfy! :rofl: sorry ness :blush: kiddin of course x


----------



## jelliebabie

yeah loren dont lie! Am sure u can easily accomodate them :haha:


----------



## Loren

hahah ay stop dissing my chuff!!!! i am actually quite in tacked!!!!! thanx!! haha xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol. us 3 are all actually 10 days till testing!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

10 days, em no. Mite be ten days till :bfp: but a week tomorrow till the testing begins! And u knw were only kiddin loren, am sure your chuffs not 'that' big lol x


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, the bean and I are doing wonderful so far. I am growing quite the bump yet my doctor chewed me out a little yesterday for losing weight..? I was like, "how can I be so puffed out there and be losing weight?" LOL I can sympathize on the headaches sweetie. I had horrible ones almost every day until about 12 weeks. I truly believe they are due to hormones as I never get headaches. I have never taken so much Tylenol in my life. They should pass for you around the same time the sickness does. Maybe you are having a boy too. I know all my pregnancy effects have been multiplied times 100 compared to with my DD. My 20 week scan will be on May 15th and then I can actually know for sure if I am team BLUE. LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

if i wait 10 days to test i only get 2 days of exciting testing as af comes 14dpo x


----------



## jelliebabie

hey nurse kel, so u think ur having a boy? Ooh exciting, bet u cant wait till ur nxt scan then! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> if i wait 10 days to test i only get 2 days of exciting testing as af comes 14dpo x

lol so your testing sat?? what ru then diane?? cd??


----------



## xGemxGemx

im gona start testing wednesday!!! il be 9dpo then xxxxxxxx cant wait!!! only 5 days till testing!!!! that sounds alot better :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

right girls im goin 2 go 4 abit...my eyes R goin square, night night everyone xxxxxxx 4 now lol xxx


----------



## Loren

just ate my food!!! feel sick now!! blurgh thatl teach me to stuff my face!!!! haha ah wel was niceeee. wa u lot doing?? OH's mate is sleeping over  i dont mind but they sit all over the bed and play the xbox and ive got to sleep in that fukn thing!!! euuwww!!!! vile!!! 1 of his mates strips down to is boxers and gets unda the quilt ON MY SIDE it makes me sik!!!!haha.xxxxxx oi u diane hahano1s complaind haha i think its because i notice i sit and tighten up my muscles without nowing am doing it so haha xxxx


----------



## Loren

o and diane thats me an me mum

<<<<<< xxxx


----------



## Loren

omg is this like a sign hahah just put the radio tv channel on Gold 0121 on sky and the song by cliff richard..lucky lips and the lyrics "with lucky lips you'll always have a baby in ur arms" haha xxxx or am just bein a freak nw hahaha xxxx


----------



## Loren

me, my mum and my grandads sister

sorry about the boobs hahaha

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/55.jpg


----------



## xGemxGemx

loren haha u r ace!!! sit and tighten lol. that pic is lovely....ur gorge!!! really hope diane's predictions r right!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ps. i changed my mind cant sleep .....


----------



## xGemxGemx

ah im 5dpo love it!!!!! i actually reckon im 5 an half dpo!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

diane.....ru excited....how u feelin??? xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha postn n postn n postn haha awww.5 and a half haha wat dya mean half hahaha crazy biatch!!!! gna show u the family ina min!!! c how much wer not alike ppl say i luk like sian but we dont!!!!! xxxxx ano me 2222 xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol il c if i can find some pics 2 lol i never shut up!!! haha post n post n post lols


----------



## xGemxGemx

how dya add pics to ur posts hun?


----------



## jelliebabie

haha gem u just cant stay away! :hugs: i will be cd33 on sat. Never been cd33 before! This has been a funny cycle! Maybe my ov was delayed for a reason! I bd'd four days in a row at my apparent ov time, but it didnt happen! Every month thats what ive done 4 or 5 times in a row. But cos i didnt know when i was gona ov i only bd'd day of actual ov and 2 days before, so maybe thatll be better and the sperm will be more concentrated! Everythin happens for a reason rite?
And loren, u are so like ur mum! Ur mum has a heart of gold, she a very cheery and happy person and she would give u her last. Shes more like a friend to u loren. U have a special bond! Shes pretty too x


----------



## Loren

the fambo!!! 

me mum and dad....(dads abit on the drunk side haha)

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/dadandmum.jpg


R sian (me sister shes 20)

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/sian.jpg

R katie (me sister SHES 14!!! YES 14!!!! WAT THE HELL!!! HAHA shes the 1 in the middle with the purple pinky stripey sequin dress)

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/katie.jpg

i had to throw this 1 in because shes to cute!!! this is my cousins little girl!! shes nerly 18weeks old. this is Lily :)....

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily.jpg

and this is Lily and her dad (my cousin craig) hes yunga than me!!! by a year but he looks alot older than me doesnt he haha but how boss is this haha proper cute ...

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/craignlily.jpg


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> haha gem u just cant stay away! :hugs: i will be cd33 on sat. Never been cd33 before! This has been a funny cycle! Maybe my ov was delayed for a reason! I bd'd four days in a row at my apparent ov time, but it didnt happen! Every month thats what ive done 4 or 5 times in a row. But cos i didnt know when i was gona ov i only bd'd day of actual ov and 2 days before, so maybe thatll be better and the sperm will be more concentrated! Everythin happens for a reason rite?
> And loren, u are so like ur mum! Ur mum has a heart of gold, she a very cheery and happy person and she would give u her last. Shes more like a friend to u loren. U have a special bond! Shes pretty too x

yerp eveyrthing duz happen 4 a reasn huni!!! but ive gota gd feeling 4 us all this month!!!!! april has a ring to it!!! haha. haha u got her and that in 1 diane!!!! thank uu :) shes 40 in july and wen i got pregnant i had to stop her canceling her holiday because she wanted to get the money back to get me my pram and other bits for the baby :) bless her xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

do it thru photo bucket gem xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

i am such a bitch tonight! My brother and his pal r here and im just snappinn at everyone whats wrong with me? Wot if my original ov date was right and af is actually due soon! Arrrggh, it sure feels like it, mood wise anyway x


----------



## Loren

fuk the abreviation go piss ona stik now diane!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww ur pics are ace!! ur mum and dad rrr cute!!!! and u and ur sistas r hot!!!!! i cant beleive ur sis is 14!!!!!! she lux 18!!!! omgggg!!!! u all luk like ur mum .....ur mum and dad both luk like a right laugh...ur dads got a cheeky smile goin on lol. u will hav some STUNNING children loren xxxxxxx ommmmgggggg future bump buddy.....i am sad bt just realised my girls names....lola...or lois.....loren - maybe u r my lucky buddy!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

omgg diane u should test 2mro with fmu.....i really think this is ur month babe!!!!! u were the first person i spoke 2 on here and i just get vibes its gonna be very soon as weird as that sounds xxxxxxxxxxxx ur 2 kind, and lovin to not be a mum anytime now!!! xxxxx

from wen u got ur smiley wat would u be now????????


----------



## jelliebabie

aww wow, lilly is such a CUTIE! Wowowowow shes beautiful!!! And ur sisters are pretty too :flower: you have a great gene pool going on there babe x


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> awww ur pics are ace!! ur mum and dad rrr cute!!!! and u and ur sistas r hot!!!!! i cant beleive ur sis is 14!!!!!! she lux 18!!!! omgggg!!!! u all luk like ur mum .....ur mum and dad both luk like a right laugh...ur dads got a cheeky smile goin on lol. u will hav some STUNNING children loren xxxxxxx ommmmgggggg future bump buddy.....i am sad bt just realised my girls names....lola...or lois.....loren - maybe u r my lucky buddy!!!!!! xxxxx

haha awwww thank u gemsy!!!!!! yes i have christend u with that name haha. ooooh i might be ;) u never no  ur names r soooo cute!!!!!! u got anything goin on with the letter M haha a second name middle name?? haha. haha anooooo i cant beleive me mum let her go the kraze like that (its an under 18's event) awww i hope so gem lets hop she looks like my side of the fam his side r butt ugs laa!!! hahaha i shudnt say that but ah wel i just did.but i love the ugly bugger so i'll just take the chance but diane sed i would be astounded by my daughters beauty so we'll see :) haha my dad is the quietist person u can ever meet!!! but once u get a drink down him jesus christ hes like a different person!!! he becomes 1 of the boys hahaha talking in slang and swering haha bless him xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

DIANE TEST NOW!!!!!

loren ur mum is like mine. wen i found out last time....i saw this gorgeous pram set in mamas an papas.....i fell in love with it...ded xpensive ,and my mum went and put a deposit down 4 me , knowin i just didnt hav that cash....

WE r 2 similar lol.....seperated at birth!!! lol ur only half hr away....we hav 2 meet up wiv r bumps 1 day!!! 

Diane hav u pissed yet


----------



## Loren

al pm u 2 now. awwww thanx diane!!! shes such a little angel!! only crys wen shes got a upset tummy which is hardly ever or shes hungry haha and the hole uva tym she just jibba jabbas to herself haha shes just fab!!! i was 5 weeks preg wen she turnd 5 weeks r craig was made up!! he was the 1st person i told because weve been close since we wer babys with me being born in may 1988 he was born march 1989 so he thought i'd have a little baba to grow up with Lily but then wehat happend happend :( so upwards and onwards xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

loren i am pissin my myself.... u r hilarious.....butt uggz....ugly bugger...lolzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahahahahah omg av just laughd me ed off......"diane have u pissed yet" hahahahahahahahaha proper blunt haha say it how it iss!!!! hahaha my mum was like tha asking me to pick a pram out and i picked 1 4 200 and she sed u can look 4 dearer yno keep lukn haha i was in my element!!!! haha. ino!!! haha deffo seperated at birth!!! wer wer u born hahaha is ur hair natuarally curly??? or u make it that way?? haha. omg yer wen wer all fat and bumpy or b4 that stage we'll meet up and go baby shoping!!! the excitement y am i talking like we have them alredy hahaha am goin round the bend!!!! and we'll have to jump a train and go see diane in the land of the loch ness!!!! haha o so many plans this wud b soooo much fun!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> loren i am pissin my myself.... u r hilarious.....butt uggz....ugly bugger...lolzzzzzzzzzz

hahahaha :D i can say it on here i cant out loud in person!!!! so many ppl wud cum after me haha xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks gem :hugs: ur so sweet :flower: i hope ur right! I would be 8dpo nw i think. Ive lost track? Will need to check my chart! Maybe my ov was delayed so i could be in sync with my newest best buds u n loren -cheesy eh?- haha luv ya x


----------



## xGemxGemx

yep would be ace!!!! 

wonder wat dianes doin .....omg i start talkin like i am 2 ...... i cant wait to test!!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

dya kno wat tho di i believe in fate .....ya never know....uve had the temp rise and the ewcm i think ur prob 3/4dpo now , im gona check ur chart 2 xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> aww thanks gem :hugs: ur so sweet :flower: i hope ur right! I would be 8dpo nw i think. Ive lost track? Will need to check my chart! Maybe my ov was delayed so i could be in sync with my newest best buds u n loren -cheesy eh?- haha luv ya x

nooo its not cheesy atall!!!! maybe that is whats happend because being honest this is the 1st cycle ive actually done something to help TTC and actually seen EWCM properly!!!! i rekn this is our month end of!!!!!! wer all gna b fat and moaning that we cant lose our baby weight this time next year :D xxxxxxxxx love u too chickka dee xxxx :) :flower: :hugs: :friends:


----------



## xGemxGemx

Diane u wud be 10dpo 2mro ..... Wat if 7dpo was an implantation dip and ur pregnant?????


----------



## Loren

ohhhhhh yer i never thort of that gem!!! what if it was implantation Di!!!!! have u got any tests lurking in ur house???? send the dog with a note anda 10er on its collar to the asda or stn!!!! go onnnn haha xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

diane?????????????? lol .....we wana kno wats goin on lol


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Diane! I have had a feeling that I was having a boy from the beginning and the tech that did my 12 week scan said her early guess was boy. So, I am just waiting til the 15th for my confirmation. I am adjusting to the idea b/c I really wanted another little girl. I just love all the bows, pink and frills. LOL I mean, just look at Lily...soooo adorable!!! A boy will be great for me though cause then I will have one of each. I can't wait for you to test this month. I normally don't symptom spot but....being irritable and grouchy was one of my first preggo signs. Fingers crossed for you honey!


----------



## Loren

hahaha shes lovely isnt she kel!!! the little dresses she wers r just amazing al put a few mor up ina min of her.xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kel. I see u with a boy and a girl so i think boy too babe.
Gem, loren calm down lol i only went to the toilet, and i pissed! Just not on a stick lol. I think my temps wud have gone up if id ovd tho so probs not. Strange u mentiond asda loren! I live 2mins walk away frm Asda hahaha. Not going tho, ccant be assd with a bfn so early lol.
Aaaagggh am getting SO excited now girlies, and u too do look so alike!! U cud be twins! Yes we will have to all meet up! Newcastle wud be central? we can go baby shopping :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: omg, getting a little ahead of myself now aint i? Hahaha oh well, no harm in dreamin x


----------



## jelliebabie

haha its funny when i read or say poas i say the p as piss! So do u 2! I wonder if everyone else does or if they are so p.c and say 'pee' lol. Lucky lips loren haha! What u like girlie! That n ur millie ellie porno star! Thats some gud signs girlie! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

just been on facebook and seen 2 people i know had babies in past 2months ....and someone else jus found out ther pg.....and all these girls havin babies and im thinkin goddd why not me..... half them r slaggy anyway an been wiv ther fellas 2mins ..... its just so annoying!!!!


----------



## Loren

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily1.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily2.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily3.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily4.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily5.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily6.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily7.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily9.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lilly8.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily10.jpg

LOOK AT HER CONVERSE HAHA SO CUTE!!!

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily11.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily12.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily13.jpg

SHES A COUPLE OF HOURS OLD HERE

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily14.jpg

SHES 2 DAYS OLD I THINK HERE LOOK HOW SMALL SHE IS COMPARED TO NOW HAHA AWWW

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/lily15.jpg


----------



## mommaof3

Diane you so need to test lmao dont make me have to come over there


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my Loren she is adorable


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww loren beautiful!!! i love the one wer shes in yellow and when she was born awwwwwwwwww 

yep nicole get on to diane!!! i think she needs to test 2!!! lookin at ur chart ...cudda been an implantation dip and she did get a smiley !!!!!

right ladys im gona go 2 bed xxxxxxxx i havent bloody BD in a wile cos been on here lol....hope i got the rite days!!! love you all xxxxxxx night night xxxxx


----------



## Loren

i'm dreaming aswel diane but thers no harm in wanting sumthin so much ur thinking its here bla bla my mind works in seriously silly ways lol. hahah yerr piss on a stick!!!! not PEE!!!! thats 4 posh ppl lol.yerrrr baby shopping!!! me n gem cud meet then jump a train or coach n travel upto newcastle coz we only live like 20 mins half an hour away depedning on how fast u drive haha.hahaha neva mind the song and porno Di i'm luking at Mia now and saying is ther sumthing in mummys uterus and shes just lukn at me as if to say wat the fuk is a uterus u pleb!!! hahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

thank u nicole and gem!!! shes just beautiful love her so much!!! she makes me even more broody than i am haha.little chunk!!! ni nite gemsy love uuuuuuuuu chickkkk!!!! xxxxxxxx

yerrrr get pissn diane otherwise wer all chipn in 4 nicole to get a plane to u hahah xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! what ya'll up to?


----------



## mommaof3

nite gem have fun baby dust to you


----------



## jelliebabie

nite gemz x
Aww loren, am in love with lilly, shes just super adorable! Thats why were goin thru all this ttc malarkey! 
Haha nicole, im only 3dpo nw, its after midnight haha. Too early to poas. Im sure my temp wuda went up otherwise and i did Get ewcm again remember before my temp went up, so maybe it did get delayed to trick me into having concentrated muscleman swimmers haha. aww mias so funny lol. Hows u and 
Little kayleigh nicole haha x


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan and Shey my cell phone is out of wack for a day or so dh didnt get to drop it off at sprint today so hopefully we can take it tomorrow grr


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey n shae :wave:


----------



## Shey

Aww Nicole that sucks


----------



## Shey

Hi Diane :wave:


----------



## Loren

iyaaa shey and shan!!! :wave: xxx

ntn much shey siting in my living room singing the golden oldies to Mia haha.ive got the windo open aswel so god help the neighbours!!!!!!u??xxx

haha ano Di i feel sorry 4 her because she must think wer have i been pout this woman is on crack!!!....awww ino!!! she keeps me going!!! her names Lily Grace :) but we just call her Lily sooooo cute i cud just eat her!!!shes a proper boss cuddler to always has that new baby smell!!love that xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine keeps on shutting off.

I am having an awful day Saben has a temp of 100 hes at his dads was 103.7 never been that high. he said to me mom i dont feel good. and I didnt cause as nicole knows fibro and af are fun together! So im laying in bed he comes in and cuddles with me and falls asleep. This is the boy who rarely took naps after 2 weeks old. Slept for 2 hours! SO let me say I am super worried. He was running around and everything.. so who knows..


----------



## mommaof3

Me and the little one are fine im still not sure if dh will budge he just doesnt like Kayleigh ugh men well Diane just when are you gonna poas lol and i have been a right bitch since the sperm hit this egg I was all weepy with the last lo but am just evil with this one I had a nice little melt down in the kitchen cooking dinner tonight I even threw a platic water pitcher into the laundry room mumbling something about the kitchen being to f---ing small and earlier today I was thinking to myself this is as bad if not worse then pms


----------



## mommaof3

aww Shan sorry he isnt feeling well


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole I have been both crying and a bitch and dont know why. I felt like my uterus was getting ripped out today. Funny... I have no cramps or nothing with af :wacko:


----------



## Loren

i hope saben feels better shan!!!!! poor little mite!!!xx

oooof nicole!! crazy pregnant woman in indiana lol ur DH is a gd man tho hes stil ther taking ur little moody swings :D xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Im watching a good movie on tv called Secrets of the Mountain


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry sabens not well shan, hope hes better soon :hugs:
Ooh it sure feels like pms nicole! 3dpo is a bit early tho eh? Lol. Aww poor u, u need a bigger kitchen! No way u where being unreaSonable nic! Ooh im thinking lucie? Lucy? Ive a feeling that name will be significant for someone. Have a feeling someone on here will have a girl called lucie! Haha, what am i like with my predictions? If they all come true am gonna start charging u girls! Dont worry al give a u discount :haha: x
Loren, poor mia! U shud reaaly get her a new home, thats animal abuse u knw, her poor ears! Hahaha x


----------



## Shey

Check out my chart ya'll. what ya'll think? am I close to Ov?


----------



## mommaof3

Shan Sorry your haveing it so ruff Diane and Loren my poor dh just looks at me like he is waiting for my head to start spinning and I got the suger out for my strawberries last night and he never said a word lol he did go in the kitchen to night and mumble under his breath just loud enough for me to hear this fing kitchen is to small he was smileing the whole time though lucky him lmao


----------



## Loren

hahahahahah ay!!!! shes gon missn and cum bk with my bra as ear muffs!!!!! for her massive head haha shes like a big muscle head now!!! its scary!!! haha am not scared of her like she bit brad b4 and i caught him biting her back :| what the fuk i question do i want him anywer near our child haha. i sed to my dad what if i go bk to work wers the baby going to go i dont want brads mum having him her all the tym do u think i wud b safe leaving hiom her with brad and me dad went :| GIVE THE BABY TO HIS MUM NOT HIM!!! and i actually agree with him!!!hahahaha i could not trust brad alone!!! he cnt even look afta mia!!but wants a baby :| but atleast i'm going to be ther anyway to lern him how to do things ect xxxxxx

hahahaha u r going to be marvelous and i am going to tel every1 about u if u get these predictions right!!!! haha :O u cant charge!!! not us anyway lol ony mesn!!!ad gladly pay!!!xxxx

haha awwwww ur DH is trained well nicole!!! brads stil a puppy!!! dusnt listen hahaha xxxxx


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaaa kirstieee :wave: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. my daughter will be names lahari.. hmm Is that what you are thinking of?


----------



## Shey

If I end up with a girl her name will be Isabella Rose and my fiance's lastname


----------



## shaerichelle

my neices name is Kaylin Isabelle


----------



## Shey

My Nieces names are Heidi Marie and Emily Marie


----------



## mommaof3

ugh now my electric is going off and on wth lmao


----------



## Shey

im eating mint ice cream with brownies in it


----------



## calliebaby

Hey ya'll. :hi: how is everyone doing?


----------



## Loren

ooooooo shan!!!! ghost or dodgey lecky haha??? xx

mmmm that sounds fab shey!!!!!xxx

OH has just opend the door and was doing a slowy with Mia singing sum slow song and mias biten hell out of his hands and arms hahah and now i can hear her barking at him!!! am gna cause murder!!!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Sounds like you are having lots of luck, Nicole.


----------



## shaerichelle

I need some food. but cant cook. fibro has taken my strength and hurt my hands.


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan
My knee hurts from when my mom threw a candle at me


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Callie 

well it seems to have decided to stay on for now lol and im starving I hate loads at dinner but my stomach is growling again lol


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh i think uve gota ghost there nicole lol! And am only messin loren, i cud nevva charge ma ladies :hugs: am gona feel a right prat if i get them all wrong! I will smash my crystal ball to smithereens lol. I dont actaually have one btw, lucky actually otherwise someone may get it over his head, hmmmnn im really bitch tonight! Like seriously! I just cant stop meself am like a woman possesed! Grrr. Now ive got a sore head, am naggin that much am giving myself a sore head! Lahari shan i know thats ur daughter babe :hugs:
Am just sensing the name lucie, maybe thatll be my daughters name? Hmmn watch this space.
Shey, temps dont indicate when ur gonna ovulate they only pinpoint ovulation after it happens. Keep an eye on cm thatll let u knw its approaching. Lol @ mia with your giant bra muffs hahaha


----------



## Shey

o ok


----------



## calliebaby

I'm eating to avoid being sick. I should probably just go to bed and rest. I am craving milk like none other. I have switched to organic milk and it is so good.


----------



## shaerichelle

Did you throw it back Shey? My mom abused me when I was little. I drop kicked her one time in her ulcer after having enough. she never touched me again.

Nicole. I would agree Ghost..

Diane.. you are gonna have a girl. :)


----------



## Shey

Callie my son drinks organic milk that's the only milk we give him is organic. He drinks the whole milk and the chocolate milk. the whole milk tastes like whip cream a lil bit


----------



## mommaof3

been going through milk and ice ceam here Im really thinking of investing in a cow lol but it always sounds and taste good and doest unsettle my tummy so big plus there


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, I love organic milk (well when I could drink it) Raw milk is great so creamy. We eat lots of organic here.


----------



## Shey

Nope Shan I didn't, I flicked her off and called her psycho bitch


----------



## mommaof3

ahh well that ghost better just find it another place to go lmao Im hormonal and not a pleasent person at the moment


----------



## shaerichelle

Maybe thats why they are bothering you Nicole lol

Shey I would have.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shan well ladies im off to bed cant keep my eyes open anymore goodnight my 4c ladies baby dust to you all


----------



## Shey

g'night nicole sweet dreams


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite nicole babe :hugs: i dont like ordinary milk, yuk i hate the taste. Flavoured milkshakes are fine, but plain milk makes me wana puke. I havent tried it for years! Ukkk. Wheres loren gone? Shan raw milk, whats that? Straight from the cows titties? Hahahh x


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Nicole. :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hahaha awww funiiii!!! ooohhh ghostssss!!! lvoe anything about spiritual things ect!!!! really interests me!! 

right what do u girls think on this............. i was 5weeks 4 days preg wen i seen the MW and she sed i'm not concerned about the brown spotting but just to be on the safe side go to the EPU if u can so i did and the man doctor went in with 2 fingers and pressd dwn reall hard and it hurt to the point wer i shouted out ouch that hurt and he stopped. i startd bleeding really badly a day and a half later and the other 2 doctors who examind me didnt hurt me atall!! could the 1st doc have pushd too hard??? hmmm OH has just reminded me then about it and sed next time dont go incase that happens again!! next time i'm not going to bother going the EPU for anythin that ive alredy experienced i'll go my doctors simply because i got told the same thing.... if u r going to MC we cnt do anything anyway so. ooohhh yer and that waiting room is horrific!!! the 2nd tym i went wen i was bleeding realy bad i waited 4 hours to be seen!!! and the bleeding got worse wilst ther. in the waiting room all these women wer talking to me happily then 1 girl startd cryng then few mins later so f=did anuther woman then i went outside to get away frm it all and burst out crying myself all the stress and worry i suppose but as i wernt bk in a woman was wheeled in in a wheel chair crying her eyes out clutching her stumak ther was blood everywer they tried geting her out the wheel chair because the paramedics needed it :| wtf!!! she couldnt move so they had to move her to another 1 and the blood just fell to the floor i felt so sorry 4 her.and her mum and OH sat by us and my OH's mum sed i hope shes ok and the girls mum sed ino am in shock and OH's mum sed y if u dont mind me asking ...(nosey cow haha) and her mum sed she didnt even no she was pregnant!!!!!(the girl who was MC'n didnt no she was preg) madness i thort i'd just ask and tell that as i'm just siting here thinking of all kinds lol xxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

i finally caught up lol 
first thing.. i wana meet up 2 and buy baby things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
2ng thing.... diane get testing!! remember i am only a short train journey away so i will come fully armed with hpt :bodyb: :rofl: my friend lucy just txted me asking how spud was doing wen i read about lucy thing lol freaky 
shan sorry af got you :hugs: much love for you all xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gorgeous callie!


----------



## Shey

Shan 
here's a pic of the bruise on my Knee
been there for a week and i still limping
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a248/GothicBabe/bruise.jpg


----------



## Loren

hey callie!!!! :D haha i'm here Di!!!!!! i was writing an essay haha.normal milk alone makes me feel icky!!! but i like a cold sip now and again.raw milk sounds vile!!!!lol.might not be but stil.xxx

ni nite nicole :hugs: xxx

omg shey!!!! i'd have dun mor than gave her the middle finger!!!! i dont no how u cope!! glad ur moving hun xxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> i finally caught up lol
> first thing.. i wana meet up 2 and buy baby things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2ng thing.... diane get testing!! remember i am only a short train journey away so i will come fully armed with hpt :bodyb: :rofl:

yayyyyy cummm 4 hormonal bumps legging it round fighting over baby things hahaha :D itl b funnn!!!!!

hahaha about the cumn fully armd with HPT xxxxx 

how r u and spud hun??

thanx for putting me in ur sig chick!!! xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

My stomach is so bloated. I could totally pass for pregnant right now. I can't keep it sucked in.


----------



## Wantabean

loren did he put his fingers in you? i have been to epu more times than i can remember and NEVER have they put their fingers in me xx


----------



## Loren

omg shey whats that bruise from??xx


----------



## Shey

I've dealt with my mom's shit since I was 16 years old Loren. There are nights I go to bed in tears and suicidal thoughts but now I think of my son and wat's best for him


----------



## calliebaby

Happy 8 weeks Kirstie!!! So Ness is 5, I am 6 and you are 8. We could all go into labor at the same time:haha:


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> loren did he put his fingers in you? i have been to epu more times than i can remember and NEVER have they put their fingers in me xx

yer!!! i was like this is realy uncomfortable and then he pushd upwards as in bringing his fingers towards himself and pressd real hard down on my stumak which was wen i sed :| OUCH THAT HURT and he left the room and i asked the nurse was that ment to hurt n she sed erm yer :) i thort NO ur lieing!!!! the 2 out of 3 tyms i went they went in internaly kirstie that was to EPU wen i went to A&E the 3rd time they just felt my tummy xxxxx

oh and i hadnt shaved me legs (didnt no i'd be geting my minnie out) and i apoligized for the legs and as he just has his fingers in he sed... wel wer i'm from in africa hairy legs r classed as sexy i was like :| ok ur actually sort of penetrating me and teling me wer ur from hairy legs r sexy wtf r u r u even a doctor haha then he pressd down and curled his fingers towards him and i forgot about it because it hurt that bad xxxx oh and after that day myboobs wer stil real sore but not as much as they wer b4 hand!!! by the friday night all my symptoms had gon and that was the day i had the worse bleed so i MC that day a day and a half after he examind me xxxx


----------



## Shey

Loren my mom threw my candle at me and it landed on my knee so that's where the bruise is from


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> My stomach is so bloated. I could totally pass for pregnant right now. I can't keep it sucked in.

Mine was doing that.:cry:

Its interesting how it does it


----------



## Wantabean

loren spud appears to be doing grand. im really sick and my tablets are not helping. how are you and your bean? cant wait till you get your :bfp: 
quick question girls. i feel like i have boiling water or something swirling round inside my boobs. its really sore and feels really burny. wtf is this? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Diane from the boobies.

Shey I would never talk to her again after you move. My mom used to beat me with a broom


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie, that is your milk glands..:)

I am not sure this is just af. I feel weird.


----------



## Loren

Shey said:


> I've dealt with my mom's shit since I was 16 years old Loren. There are nights I go to bed in tears and suicidal thoughts but now I think of my son and wat's best for him

thats good ur thinking of ur son shey!!! and just think yes shes ur mum but dont giv her that chance to act like the poor sad mum if u wer to be silly and take ur own life she wud reel from al the sympathy!!! sorry if thats sounds nasty but thats how i think of things in them situations i have a frend who has a mum like urs to xxxx


----------



## Shey

Oh Shan I plan on doing that when i move


----------



## Shey

wat did your friend end up doing Loren?


----------



## shaerichelle

I actually thought about doing the same Shey. I ran away. Then my dad took me in thankfully.


----------



## Wantabean

why was he inside you? is that not how they induce overdue pregnant woman? dont let them do it again!! :growlmad: xx


----------



## Loren

awwww gdgdgdgdgdg :D made up things r cuming on strong 4 u and beanie :D the sikness must be a bitch but atleast u no ur little bean is the reason ur ill :D ooohhh :D :D exciting!!! haha i wish i could answer that haha, ino i cant wait either huni i am going to cum str8 on here the morning i POAS even if i'm late 4 work haha.and even if brad hasnt been told!!! oh and Di wen u sed yday will u b able to keep it quiet till then i have no choice both my mum and brads have sed next time u fall preg as much as i wud want u to tell us we want to no after uve had ur 12 week scan, so i'm going to try and act normal till then :D and only tell u girls, brad and my frend whos just found out shes preg xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

shey its possible u ovd on cd 14. I would say put your cm and cp in the notes and let ff figure it out on just temps thats what I would do.


----------



## Wantabean

thanks callie :hugs: i cant believe how quickly time is moving!! kelly is what 16weeks, brandy 12 and nicole 11? i remember wen they got their :bfp: lol


----------



## Loren

shes moved in with her boyfriend shey, its all she could do she moved in with her nan and her mum came round and sed if u dont tel her she cant stay here then me an u r over and her nan was be littled into asking her could she move in with peter it broke her nans heart but she would lose a daughter and my frend understud like. but her mum use to corner her and punch her in the hed and everything!! she would walk in from being in bed or being in work and her mum wud say "omg ur fat u r huge i am ashamed to call u my daughter!!!!" and wen we went to Malia on a girls holiday i was in hers waiting 4 our mates to cum to go the airport and she wasnt talking to her mum. her mum came upto me hugd and kissd me and sed have a gd time lv and passd me a bag of boild sweets 4 the plane and then lukd her own daughter up and down n went hmmm :| i felt so awkward!!!!!xxxxxxxx thers alot mor to it aswel!!! xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> thanks callie :hugs: i cant believe how quickly time is moving!! kelly is what 16weeks, brandy 12 and nicole 11? i remember wen they got their :bfp: lol

I hope we get to our 12th week just as quickly.


----------



## Loren

i wont kirstie am not going bk ther atall!!!only 4 my 7 week reasurance scan!!!then am done with that place till i have to giv birth!!!the doc the second time felt my cervix and pressd and asked was it sore like a pressue feeling and i sed yer y is that normal n she sed yer yer yer, then sat me down and sed thers a little bit of brown blood by ur cervix i dont no wether that will clear and stop or u wil eventually MC so thers nothing we can do but wait, i got home and was like :| i should have just sed y the fuk r u all lieing to me!!! am bleeding to death and ur teling me thers a tiny bit of brown blood:| i was bleeding bright red blood with clots and clots wen she examind me ther all full of shit xxxx


----------



## Shey

Ok Shan

Damn Loren her mum is harsh. mine threatens to have my son taken away from me


----------



## Wantabean

callie i def think it will fly in. i hope we make it there safely :hugs: 
milk ducts? is it not too early for that? ooo does this mine i am gona have some boobies? :) 
yeah just go for scan and thats it loren.
wen do u normally get booking in appointment? xx


----------



## Loren

omg i'd have to threatn her by stranglen her or geting her out into a home for the elderly!!! just claim shes going nuts!!! she has no proof tho to have ur son taken away!!xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Kirstie and its not to early.


----------



## Loren

wel i foned up the day after i found out i was preg and i had a appointment with my doc on the friday then i was bookd in to see the MW the folowing tuesday i wasnt due to see my proper MW till i was 6 and a half weeks preg which i had to cancel but stil got letters as reminders bla bla  *******s lol xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

omg shey n shan i cant undrstand hw mums cud be like that. My mums my angel. I love her so much! And ur friends mum loren, what a bitch! Hey kirstie, did i tell u spud is a boy? Haha. Sorry girls i gotta go, my heads hurtin and am really tired now. Good night girlies. Luv ya xxx


----------



## calliebaby

My boobs keep getting sharp pains through them. I think it is hormones and them growing. They feel bruised today.Had some growing pains today as well.


----------



## Wantabean

wooooo i have always kinda been flat chested lol i would love bigger boobs lol 
yeah i kept getting doctors letters after my mcs. i used to get so angry and think they were being insensitive. felt almost like they were rubbing my face in it. xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Diane. I hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Loren

few Malia pics....

DONT ASK HAHAHA I WASNT DRUNK HERE!!!! 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/n504372885_784331_1389.jpg


https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/malia.jpg

I WAS DRUNK HERE VERY DRUNK!!! HAHA 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/n504372885_784347_9531.jpg

STIL DRUNK BUT AFTER ALOT OF WATER HERE HAHA

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/n504372885_784351_2767.jpg

WE WER 16HRS DELAYED!! AND I HAD FELL ASLEEP IN THE SUN ON THE LAST DAY AND GOT HEAT STROKE!!! AS U CAN TELL HERE AND THE NEXT PIC IS BAD TOO HAHA 

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/malia3.jpg

OUCH!!!! I COULDNT LIE OR SIT DOWN OR NOTHIN!!! MY MATES WER DRINKING COCKTAILS WILST I LOOKD LIKE I HAD PARKINSONS AND DRANK GALLONS OF WATER!!!!

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/malia2.jpg


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> wooooo i have always kinda been flat chested lol i would love bigger boobs lol xxx

Mine have already grown. I was a 34dd to start.:wacko:


----------



## Loren

ni nite diane hunii!!!! love uuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Ouch Loren:nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane hope you feel better :hugs: hormones can cause headaches

callie 6 weeks is when your breasts start to have lots of changes.


----------



## calliebaby

I swear that they started growing the minute I found out:haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry for ur experience with the pervy african dr loren! :hugs: luv ya babe x


----------



## Wantabean

diane i think its a boy!! happy as long as i get to keep it though lol ok night my dear xx


----------



## Loren

thanx Di, love ya too sweety.....that celion dion songs on again haha ere we go water works!!!! xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

okay am gonna log off for a while. Dont know when I will be back. I swore I was pregnant. Like 100% sure and I am having a very tough time :cry:.. DH even thought I was.. and its hard to get him to have an opinion about pregnancy.

So Love to you all. Good Luck and :dust: I see everyone with bfp soon..


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you did just ov, last months chart you had a huge spike to right after ov :dust:


----------



## calliebaby

Take time if you need it hun...but know that we are all here to support you.:hugs: I think that maybe your body needed a little time to sort itself out and that this cycle will be more regular.


----------



## Loren

y have sum of the girls names got + signs by them yno at the bottom saying whos veiwing?? ok so Mias just bit me :| she carrys on as much as it breaks my heart shes gon for definate dont care if i ball my eyes out sum1s just gna have to take me to ther house till shes gon!! am nerly crying thinking of her going haha lol i get attachd to easily...

so sorry shan, chin up dear make sure ur bk soon we'll all miss u and u can let sum steam off in here wer all here 4 u :hugs: love to u too sweety xxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

No clue what the plus signs are about:shrug:


----------



## Shey

ok so i am like loving this band my friend joe told me bout on facebook. the lead singer is so hott!!!!
check them out they are called Vampires Everywhere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeFWM_Xnka8


----------



## Loren

ooer i always see them but forget to ask, kirstie got 1 nest to her name and sos diane xxx


----------



## Loren

thanx 4 putting me in ur sig shey :) xxx


----------



## Shey

no problem Loren and thanks for puttin me in yours.

oh yummy vampires haha


----------



## calliebaby

I think I may go to bed shortly. I am starting to feel sick again.


----------



## Loren

just having a little cry!!! asuaul haha, that song tears in heaven by eric clapton has just came on, was played at my freinds funeral he died in battle in Basra on the 23rd of april 2007 and ive just rememberd i'm starting testing that day, maybe my angel friend and angel baby might sprinkle some luck over me that day and onwards!!!!!xxxxx i am getting tired i can tell lol xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> just having a little cry!!! asuaul haha, that song tears in heaven by eric clapton has just came on, was played at my freinds funeral he died in battle in Basra on the 23rd of april 2007 and ive just rememberd i'm starting testing that day, maybe my angel friend and angel baby might sprinkle some luck over me that day and onwards!!!!!xxxxx i am getting tired i can tell lol xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Loren

ur more than welome shey!!! haha sexyyyy vampsss!!!!! ad love to be a vampire!!!xxx aww sorry ur feeling ill again callie!! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Loren

thanx callie huni :hugs: :) xxx


----------



## Loren

right girls i am buggerd!!! going to bed now wile OH plays his games with his mate!!! looks like no BD 4 me!!! i hope it wont make a difference but hopefully he wil cum in wen am stil awake!!! xxxxxxx ni nite girls love u all xxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Night ladies

Yea Loren vampires are yummy. hehe! I would so have the lead singer of vampires everywhere's babies haha he is yummy and sexy 
I think I need to make my way to California haha


----------



## Nixilix

The + sign is if you are friends with them!! Xxxxx 

Morning. So annoyed i fell asleep last night so cd10 bedding didn't happen but will do it this morning!!


----------



## jelliebabie

yes, the + will be beside someone in your contacts, rachels right :thumbup: morning lacdies! U never got ur bd last night rach??, just do every second day from today then am sure ull be fine! How 
Is everyone? X


----------



## Nixilix

Hi diane :)


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

I managed to stay up til 11pm to watch True Blood :happydance: ha ha 

did my digi this morning and got 3+ yay!!! 

had some strong cramps last night but they passed and nothing worrying in underwear lol so reckon some nice stretching going on ha ha 

my bloody cats are driving me mad they're so naught and keep giving me sudden frights - it won't affect the baby will it? Ambrose just tried to jump on my knee while I'm sat in the garden and had my laptop on my knee and he slipped cos he couldnt get on and his claws dug in my hand and he knocked my laptop flying my heart was in my mouth! Had a few sudden frights like this hope it won't do any harm?? 

how is everyone else today? Rachel I bd'd CD11, 13 and 14 this cycle and that's it so if yoiu bd today you'll be fine just miss tomorrow and bd CD13 then xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi rach n ness! Hey ness i few frights dont hurt am sure, just gets ur heart pumping extra blood so cant be bad! Will u stop worrying woman, lol. Everythings gonna be fine! X


----------



## Nessicle

lol Diane sorry I can't help it :haha: there are always so many posts about mc's and stuff in first tri I have to stop reading them it makes me over analyse far to much! 

What you get up to last night? x


----------



## molly85

Hey ladies I gave up reading. AF arrived this orning which i think is on time if i had looked at my results properly. Soo much house work to do and all i want to do is snuggle here


----------



## Nixilix

:hugs:


----------



## molly85

It's fabulous 43 day regular cycles are better than no cycle wahooooooooo.
I was just looking at the chart to calculate when BD is essential and i need to have OPK's for


----------



## jelliebabie

jo honey, take ur temps every day this month. Your temps seem pretty erratic so i would advise temping vaginally, they shud be a bit more stable and more reliable! I would also try bding every 2nd day from cd 15. Dont rely solely on opks. Its very easy to miss the surge! X


----------



## molly85

I will try and be a good girl Diane. 
I was saying something tomyboss the other day about the conservative leaders wife not wanting to move when pregnant and he went ballistic he thought I was PG I was like nope but that worries the hell out of me. I think I might ovulate this month. I am just lining up my pills to take I'm going to rattle


----------



## Nessicle

why'd your boss go ballistic cheeky sod not his place to pass comment even if you were!!


----------



## molly85

He's only just hired me and has been desperate to getthe all clear to do it for 6 months. the idea i would be off again in 6 - 9 months would just frustrate him as it will take nearly 2 months for me to befully employed.He needs me


----------



## Loren

helooooooooo Diane, Rach, Ness and Jo!! dont worry about the missn the BD rach i missed lasnnyts!!!so gna have to do it today because ive calculated mine for every second erly hours lol so tech stil gta do it tday lol.ooooohhh thanx hun i hadnt a clue what it meant lol.glad ur AF has cum Jo and u can start a proper new cycle haha never thort i'd say that!!, ness i dno wether uve red bk but u r just fab!!!thank u 4 my bits chick!!and i love the new pic of the new test :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I love having a dog it means you have to de poo the garden


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone....awww im so tired 2day ...must be stayin up late on here. just been catchin up...sorry about af jo xxx

3 + weeks is fab ness xxx

loren im so sorry about ur friend alan....i really think this is YOUR turn babe...uve done plenty of BD xxxx

took my temp this mornin at 8.30 and it was 36.3 then took it again at 10.00 and it was 36.6 i just cant understand it girls....all my temps lately have been round 10 so maybe i should still use that one....

today ive had a metally taste....and like an ache over my back and boobs....and i never get achey boobs....o and a slight cramping early this morning. but i kno ive thought ive had symptoms b4 and then af came.


----------



## Nixilix

gonna go pee on opk!


----------



## Loren

thanx gem!!!! how r u??? ooohhh u never no chick they cud be preg symptooms sum ppl do get them quite erly u dont have to be a certain DPO to get them!!!really hope this ius it 4 u sweety!!! 1 of my future bump budddies!!!!!!!!! :D :D hahaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yayy rach peee awayyyy!!!! xxx

awww Mias had a mark above her eye since thursday and it was dark to which i thought was abit of her brindle cumn thru but it turned red yesterday and ive just went to chek on her and shes caught it and its bled dwn her face, but she wont let me touch it she keeps putn her paw over her face wen i try wiping it!!!!xxxxxxxxx feel so sorry 4 her and worried about what it is!!!xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren :hugs: and yeah nessie love the new test! :yipee: thats one strong little guy u got in there!


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww loren pooor mia xxxxx 

hiya diane!!!
think im gona go the drive fru am starvin!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx be bk soonish xxxxx


----------



## Loren

awww ino gem bless her!!! mmmm maccies!!! dno y av just sed mmm am not even hungry!!!! xxxxxxxxx

:wave: dianneeee!!!!!i am so gna piss yes piss myself havnt been the loo yet!!!! just cba goin haha might invest in nappys so i dont after leave here haha.xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

well no line on opk boooo.

just gona go town and get me some eyebrow waxing strips cause i have got two catapillers at the mo. back soon.

hope mia is ok. 

gem get me a cheeseburger.


----------



## Loren

hahaha... have u tried the mayo chicken yummm!!! nice nice!!! 


thanks rach :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh gem i get the chicken mayo, with cheese and onion, no lettuce, its yummm and only 99p unless they wana be bitchy and charge an extra 20p for cheese wtf? Is it just mcds here on everywhere that the staff are just clueless! So dumb, absolute thickos! Can never get my orders right! I even got a mcchicken sandwich meal before, got home and opened the burger box and it was a bun with lettuce and mayo, no burger? :shock: How can people be so damn stupid? Grrrr. Sorry rant ova x


----------



## Loren

i love the mayo chicken di its nicer than the mc chicken!!! my usual is big mac tho!!yum yum yum!!!!stil havnt been 4 a pee hahaha.haha ranting over maccies!! the 1s tha work in rs r thick as and proper spotty!!!!!and greasy eeeeee!!!! proper typical fast food servers haha.xxxxx


----------



## Loren

omggggg i totally forgot to tel use!!!!! fukn fumen!!!! me mates mum breeds dogs rite.... she got a pug the other week and calld it cookie then foned me and sed "haha dont be offended but wer geting another pug and wer calling her Millie" i was like :| how fukn dare u!!!!!!i wudnt mind if they didnt no i had picked that name 4 my baby but they new!!!!! am i being silly by proper fumen or what i jst think its beyond cheeky  plus the laughter before asking me pissd me off xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol at the nappy comment, i had thought of that one myself! Especially when its cold and u dont wana get out a bed! Haha. And wtf! Millie the pug? They are ugly little things! Thats cheeky doing that and defo enuf to put you off the name! I wud say so. I wud say if they name it that its gona put you off! I hate it when u like a name and then meet a horrible person called the same thing! Hope it dont put u off tho! I used to have a budgie called millie :haha:
i like ur boys choice as well, but i would put james after jack. Jack james or jayjay to his pals lol x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> lol at the nappy comment, i had thought of that one myself! Especially when its cold and u dont wana get out a bed! Haha. And wtf! Millie the pug? They are ugly little things! Thats cheeky doing that and defo enuf to put you off the name! I wud say so. I wud say if they name it that its gona put you off! I hate it when u like a name and then meet a horrible person called the same thing! Hope it dont put u off tho! I used to have a budgie called millie :haha:
> i like ur boys choice as well, but i would put james after jack. Jack james or jayjay to his pals lol x

hahaha pampers all round!!!! ino!!!! she has got it and called her it!!!! it didnt put me off i chose it 1st ther just scrounging benifit bummers so they can call ther little ugly dog that!!!! haha aww that is cute millie the budgie hahah.i like that!!! see i'm not phased ur budgie was calld that becasue we didnt no eachother then!!! but ive nown my frend and her family for 6 yrs!!!!oooooooohhh yerrr i like that to!!!!!! didnt fink of it that way!!!!! yerrr i want my kids tohave my second name!!! but its tradition ween ur in a relationship to giv the fellas surname  fumen haha xxxx i was trying to get round brad by saying ther second names can be carberry then we wil change them wen we get married in the future haha xxxx but he wudnt agree!!!xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaa 

loren that is bad she cant do that!!!!!
awwww went 2 the maccies by the beach (its only 5mins away) and couldnt even get on the carpark so had 2 trek half way 2 ormskirk but i was determined 2 get my mc chicken sandwich meal an it was yum....had went large and had a toffee sundae ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

gona walk it off at 5 and go and walk 2 jays work ........and meet him at 6.................well i say that now lols

right i am gona crack on with some work and determined to get it done haha so il be back in bit xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

inoooo!!but she did!!!! bitch!!!! watcham gna get a family of rats an name them after her holw family haha. oooooo lvly!!! uve made me hungry now!!!the only person whos been fed is mia haha.am marvynnnn gayeee!!!! wat work huni? uni work?? xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha lol. Gerard is fine loren! And if u didnt like it you shuda bred with sumone else haha. I think u will have 3 babies loren. 2 girls then a boy so ud betta start thinking of other girls names! It was rude Them calling there dog that. Especially a pug! They are revolting little critters :haha: aww thats not nice of me! I love all animals really and theyre cute in an ugly kinda way but they knew u wanted that name! Glad its not put u off tho. Ive got a feeling further into ur pregnancy u will be thinking of other names too tho :shock: x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahaha lol. Gerard is fine loren! And if u didnt like it you shuda bred with sumone else haha. I think u will have 3 babies loren. 2 girls then a boy so ud betta start thinking of other girls names! It was rude Them calling there dog that. Especially a pug! They are revolting little critters :haha: aww thats not nice of me! I love all animals really and theyre cute in an ugly kinda way but they knew u wanted that name! Glad its not put u off tho. Ive got a feeling further into ur pregnancy u will be thinking of other names too tho :shock: x

haha inooo i just wantd them to have my name incase sumthin went on with me n him and then ther stuk with is name its enuff that they have to call im dad hahaha ony mesn aww am evil ah wel!!!oooooo i love it my limit was 2 but spose i can handle 3!!! they wont b close together wil they hahaha.ino haha brad wants 1 haha fuk off!!!!hahaha the cute cz ther eds the size of a pee hahaha and they gt pannd in faces but thats bout it wudnt own 1 tho.yerr wel i had Chloe at first then i pickd Millie but i probs will pik sumthin else haha at the min its Miliie but Chloes stil in the winning line to haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx am staying team yellow aswel am not finding out as much as i want to i want a surprise even tho uve sed it wil be a girl i wna wait till i have her then i can pop on here and say its a ......... haha xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh gem yum yum. And im not even hungry just ate half a big bag of clusters and now feeling yuk. Loren forgot to see i nearly peed my self when u said about all flowers will die :rofl: and now, a family of rats hahahahahahaha


----------



## Loren

i'll have brad texting u and the other girls nums i have saying shes gon into labour haha.aslong as i dont go over and pop on the 13th am ok!!! not giving birth on my ex bitch of a mates birthday!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahahaha am bein dedly serious!!!!! am goin out armed with a bee killer and plyers to chop every flower down!!!!! haha and them rats am gna make sure ther them nasty white 1s with red eyes!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

yes loren i wana surprise too. Hope i will be patient enuf, but just makes the labour more worthwhile cos u get to knw at the end if you kwim! Xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahahaha loren, too funny hunny! Mother nature watch out! But it aint gonna come to that now, is it? :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhh I have had 2choccy biscuits and2 sausaagerollsplus my museli.way to much food


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha yep mother nature better watch out lol

that is so funny....a family off rats!!!! im comin to u 4 ideas next time some1 pisses me off hahaha xxxxx
just doin work 4 school....lol im a teacher...u wudnt think it...lol im really not that clever or anythink..... my class is reception and year 1 so i love it!!!!!! givin me a headache doin all this work!!! been workin ther 3 years now....go back on monday.....its ace cos im just with the kids all day and we hava laugh and ya get the hols off!!!!!!! mind some times its really hard and stresssssy!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi jo :wave: af gets me eating loads too. Dont knw if its comfort eating with me tho cos am sad lol x


----------



## molly85

this is deffinate comfort eatting i am finishing the biscuits


----------



## Loren

haha lets hope not di!!!! haha wel my mate (the rat family mate) is here hahahaha. b bk later girlies!!!! love uuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls....had enough of workin lol
what are you all upto?? lovin th sunshine ;)
quite lookin 4ward 2 my walk lol need sum fresh air 

reckon well go a big shop after so im gona see wat cheap hpts they got in tesco.....gona wait and if i need a digi il get one. 

anymore ss loren and diane?????


----------



## jelliebabie

make sure u get back on the diet wagon tomorrow jo, ya dont wanna put all ur good work to waste. But enjoy for today anyway x


----------



## molly85

i think i will walk molly later. I feelvery sick now. It's the worlds weirdest felling. Well I ut her down as medium flow this morning but she is more of a trickle now. eugh there i was hoping. I have also popped some senna as I now can't remember mylast descent poop. how are you Diane? Loads of house work planeed


----------



## jelliebabie

have fun loren x
Gem im sure tesco do cheap ones. My asda sells a 2 pack for 3.70 and theyre 15 mui so am gonna get them next week! Or maybe tomorrow lol. U work with kids n still want one gem, thats dedication for ya! Em, no symptoms from me yet gem. 
Usually have little twinges low down by now and nothing, so maybe a good thing. I think anything different than my bfn months is a good thing! How about u gem? Ur ahead of us! X


----------



## jelliebabie

im ok jo. Was supposed to do loadsa house work too but cant be bothered to be honest. Am just chillin on the couch with a quilt. Ooh ouch, little stabin pains in boob nw. Ok, now theyre gone lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww ye im gona try there later. 

not really just a backache...and i feel really shit today.....kinda hungover without the headache its weird....my whole body is achin??? hope thats a good sign.....decided thou i gona try and not get to excited cos if af comes i just dont think i cud get fru another month.... i know id have to tho..... awww i jus dont think i could face it mentally 

u sound like ur buzzin about anyway which is good.......
gona go sort my messy hair out and do my make up make mself feel better.....god im really achey today xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

lol just reminding you how huge they are.i ampresently on the sofa tesco scared the hell out of me


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies Jo glad af has showed sorry she is makeing you feel rotten 

Gem and Diane I really think we need to get a set testing date lmao PRACTICE PRACTICE and the only reason I didnt include Loren is I seen the girl has dedication and is testing already lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, would you like to fund our practice session :haha: hw are u anyway?
Jo, why tesco scare you babe?
Gem, achy is a symptom am sure! X


----------



## molly85

it's saturday and I live in aldershot. A certain sort of person come shopping with their kids, aunt dog and grandparents on a saturday.
lol matt has 1 of my sock on his baby bits, and there is loads of sock flapping about


----------



## mommaof3

id fund it glady Diane lol I just wonder how much it would cost to ship you guys some of these dollar store test there really good


----------



## Wantabean

hey hey i worked in mcdonalds... twice :growlmad: lol 
how are yall? i booked wedding flowers today :happydance: i love them and for mine and 3 bridesmaids it came to a grand total of............. £130. how good is that? :happydance: xxx


----------



## Wantabean

diane go to poundland!! 2 for a pound, 2 for a pound!! they are alright xxx


----------



## mommaof3

ladies ill bbiab gotta watch finding nemo


----------



## Wantabean

finding nemo rocks my world. have fun xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, WHAT ? :shock: ??? :shock: omg ive heard it all :haha: enjoy nemo nicole. I cried at the very beginning of that film. Poor wee fishie no momma! :cry: how soft am i? Lol.
Ooh poundland. Do we have one of those ere? Ooh sorry kirstie :flower: :blush: but thats obviously why u dont work there now, u didnt belong lol :hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol. it was stripy and blue lol. i'm sooo pathetic curled up on the sofa with my quilt


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hi loren :hugs: and yeah nessie love the new test! :yipee: thats one strong little guy u got in there!

afternoon ladies :wave: 

thank you guys for comments on the new test I was dead chuffed and relieved! Think you're right Diane - really strong fella in here!! 

Have I missed much else? I saw your post Rach about no line on opk, but I don't start getting lines til CD12 either so fx you start seeing em tomorra!! 

make sure you test twice a day and at the same time babe! I find I got my surge around 3pm on CD14 so always tested at that time! 

much else goin on?

xx


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> jo, WHAT ? :shock: ??? :shock: omg ive heard it all :haha: enjoy nemo nicole. I cried at the very beginning of that film. Poor wee fishie no momma! :cry: how soft am i? Lol.
> Ooh poundland. Do we have one of those ere? Ooh sorry kirstie :flower: :blush: but thats obviously why u dont work there now, u didnt belong lol :hugs:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nah they were idiots. used to get so frustrated lol yes we certainly do lol Stirling has loads lol the best one does 3hpts for a quid. you get loads of brand names there 2. i buy my cleaning products there and my toiletries. no point spending loads wen you could just spend a pound.


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> lol. it was stripy and blue lol. i'm sooo pathetic curled up on the sofa with my quilt

you think that's pathetic lol I just cried in the kitchen cos Mark said he didnt like his chocolate eclair I bought him :haha: hormones eh?!


----------



## Nixilix

my friends tell me I am like the girl from finding nemo, the one that pokes them!!!!! the red hair girl.

Apparently I look like "this one time, at band camp" too!!!

Really hurt my neck AGAIN today, and again it was during BD. Dam it. Going to a BBQ tonight and going to get drunk i think hahaha! I didnt last week in the end cause I was sure I'd prob end up in floods of tears.

How is everyone. Im soooo going to poundland to get 2 for a quid!


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: How is everyone doing?
So happy for your digi result Ness:happydance: I wish that we had those tests here (I actually considered trying to buy them online)
Oh well. I will take the all day nausea as a good sign:haha:


----------



## Wantabean

yeah callie im doing the same. trying to stop this poas addiction lol 
yay for 3+ wooo


----------



## calliebaby

I have one digi and one frer left. I was trying to decide if I wanted to use them before my 8 week appointment or not. I am trying to hold strong. I feel like this baby is a sticky one. My symptoms are only getting stronger. I think that it is more that I like being able to make the line turn pink over anything else.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> lol Diane sorry I can't help it :haha: there are always so many posts about mc's and stuff in first tri I have to stop reading them it makes me over analyse far to much!
> x

I have stopped reading anything that indicates a loss. I just need pma right now and those posts make me worry more. I am having a hard time reading/responding in first tri. It is scary over there.


----------



## molly85

Rachael youlook like allison Hannigon(sp)? lol I loved her in Buffy and american pie. so your either a flute playing band nympho or a lesbian geeky witch??????/


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha rach i now have an image of you! Hahah band camp girl eh? X
Enjoy ur bbq, but dont get TOO drunk chick! Hey kirstie, u sound like an advert for poundland! Hahaha
Jo, blue n stripey, makes it sound like toothpaste! Did he make u stick it in ur mouth :shock: :haha: aww ness, I wuda hit him with it, and thats without the hormones! God help dh if i get my bfp x


----------



## molly85

Ness I all ways get funny overmatt not likeing what i buy him


----------



## molly85

he did attempt to put it in my ear after chucking the sock at me


----------



## Nessicle

thanks callie and Kirstie!! 

ha ha I know what you mean Callie about the tests it's sorta like a feeling that we'v defeated the hpt's if that makes sense like "ha ha see there's a second line now!" lol 

I have one more digi left Obviously 3+ is as far as it goes but it's cool to see it! It came up so fast as well my previous digis took 2 minutes or so for the full display but this took about 50 seconds lol (yes I timed it....:blush:) 

Callie I think your sickness is defo a good sign to go by! How is your sickness kirstie?

I've had some slight waves of nausea here and there but only mild. Anyone else found that their bloating problem has calmed down a bit? I'm still slightly bloated on an evening but not as much as I was. I'm also not having problems going to the toilet really, I'm averaging about once a day lol TMI :haha: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> lol Diane sorry I can't help it :haha: there are always so many posts about mc's and stuff in first tri I have to stop reading them it makes me over analyse far to much!
> x
> 
> I have stopped reading anything that indicates a loss. I just need pma right now and those posts make me worry more. I am having a hard time reading/responding in first tri. It is scary over there.Click to expand...

yeah I agree it is quite scary the losses and problems are quite "in your face" so I don't find I spend much time over there, apart from the "December Dreamers" thread


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha at Rachel being a lesbo or band camp floosy :rofl:

lol Diane and Jo yeah I shoulda shoved it in OH's face lol I cost me bloody 80p!!! I called him ungrateful lol


----------



## calliebaby

I am averaging about once a day, but it is strained and doesn't feel complete. It is also tearing me up a bit as there was blood as I went this morning (from my bum). Now that is some good tmi:haha:
The bloating for me gets better for a day and then gets worse for a couple. I have felt bloated all day now for two days. I think that is why I am feeling more sick. Things are slowing down more.


----------



## molly85

I always wanted to look like her rachael but it never worked


----------



## molly85

Calliehave you torn your botty? it's a bit early for piles. I have a weird skin thing I tear quite frequently and man scares you when you see the blood.


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, it felt like it was torn. If I ever get constipated I have this issue. Which made me not worry so much because the blood looks way different.


----------



## Shey

Hello ladies :wave:


----------



## molly85

Nice bright red. certainly wakes you upin the morning


----------



## calliebaby

Is your period getting any stronger Jo?
Hey Shey :hi:


----------



## Nessicle

I get that too Callie if I'm constipated and have a large poop to get out :haha: they're called fissures and are little tears inside your bum - I find the blood from my botty is like small bright red specks 

My bloat has been fine the last two days but having said earlier it seemed better I can feel myself starting to bloat up again typical ha ha, but they say pg symptoms come and go anyway!


----------



## Nessicle

hi Shey!


----------



## xGemxGemx

Wantabean said:


> diane go to poundland!! 2 for a pound, 2 for a pound!! they are alright xxx

2 4 a quid really???? xxx


----------



## molly85

I don't think we have a poundland down here damn.


----------



## Wantabean

i too have a sore bottom :sad2: my sickness hasn't been to bad. i started gagging in supermarket wen i seen fresh fish but thats about it so far. my bloating has gone down today kinda. have this little bit that still remains pokey outy. 
i know what you mean about first tri. i feel a bit cheeky going in as i have been in first tri b4. now 2nd tri will be different lol i go onto the PAL threads. every1 is so upbeat and are thrilled to just be pg lol i get quite distressed in first tri coz they worry so much and some buy big things eg prams, cots etc wen they first find out and im like ooo dnt jinx it. quess im not as innocent as the rest in first tri :sad2:


----------



## molly85

Callie it's patheticI was using a tampon earlier and it hadn't even expanded but had blood onit.now i have a padon and nothing on it. barley any when I wipe but it's deffinatly there on the finger when I went on the hunt for it. Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shey

how are you all doing?

I went on FF and put my stuff in and apparently I ov'd on cd12


----------



## xGemxGemx

Hiyaa just been catchin up!!! 

think im gona start testin wednesday nicole....even thou its 2 early il be 9dpo then!! 

right this is so weird.....on sunday nite when me an oh BD when i think was the best chance of concievin 4 me this month....we decided to watch NEMO ...for a few mins....BD....then watched the rest of findin nemo. god ive just not 4gotten it since last week and then u all start talkin about it ....is that a sign or wat haha ....im just bein stupid AGAIN!!!!......


----------



## Wantabean

i actually think its 3 for a quid lol am i gona have to start sending them out? xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah kirstie only thing I've bought is What to Expect when you're expecting and a pack of 3 pairs of tiny socks from matalan for £1.50 I daren't buy anything else! I agree we're all so worried and comparing symptoms constantly it's very stressful - I prefer to come on here and chat shit with you lot :haha: oh and encourage you all of course!


----------



## molly85

lol. I was thinking of getting roger/amelia an aldershot townbaby grow how sad am i?


----------



## Shey

la la la


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i have a rocking feeding chair and footstool which i won :happydance: and a bouncer which was a present. i want to buy a little sleep suit but im scared lol desperatly need mat trousers 2 but 2 scared to even buy them lol god im such a loser ahaha bbiab doctor who is on xxx


----------



## molly85

I had a look atyour chart Shey. how intresting it's already given you ovulation wander when :witch: will arrive?


----------



## molly85

ohhh is it i'm coming kirstie


----------



## Aislinn

Hi everyone.. How are you all doing? 

Jo-AF good thing right? Its "normal"?


----------



## Shey

hehe probably 3 of may


----------



## molly85

not sure i would describe it as normal Aislinn but I can't imagine the exact pattern it used to take


----------



## Aislinn

Well your body is going in the right direction...


----------



## Wantabean

AGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH i cant find the remote for the stupid telly. i am gona KILL garry. i will need to wait and watch it on bbc iplayer :growlmad:


----------



## molly85

yep this morning was sooo promising


----------



## molly85

it's about 15 minutes in


----------



## Wantabean

nooo i cant find damn remote to get telly off damn computer channel grrr. i guess i will wait :sad2:


----------



## molly85

exsterminate


----------



## Wantabean

haha i know the daleicks are back. god im so excited lol such a saddoo. i used to hate doctor who but now i am obssesed. the last doctor was my fav. yuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... doctor lol


----------



## molly85

I was upset when Rose had to leave I thought there would be some real love action there. Would be nice to see captain jack again phoar john barrowman


----------



## Wantabean

o my yes to john barrowman. watch torchwood!!! hmmmmmmm xxx


----------



## molly85

Did the make a new lot after the children of earth


----------



## molly85

Eek did i remember that right?


----------



## Nessicle

kirstie can't you do it on the tv without the remote? on my tv there is a button on the side that says "source" it's a button with like a tv symbol and an arrow going through it


----------



## molly85

I have just been very nutty, I would have been due christmas eve if I had go pg last cycle and would be due Sunday 6th February this cycle. they seem soo far apart


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, ur due date will depend on when u ovulate babe, so it might not be that late :hugs: knock knock, whos there? Doctor. Ok im sad lol.
Im just having a little vodka. Just the one. Lol x


----------



## molly85

bottle?


----------



## molly85

i knowdiane butfunn to work out anyway.


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol hiya diane, jo and mrs bxxx


----------



## molly85

I'm wotching one of those life of grime programs and it's at a sewage works they seemed to have filtered out a lot of sweetcorn with other non broken down waste


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo, a bottle? i knw i sound like it, but its just one measure, it is 45percent proof tho :shock: 
Hi aislinn, hi gemma, any more symptoms gem? Xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

sweetcorn sewerage yummmmm


----------



## molly85

jeez hows the eye sight? Man dad has dabbled with home brewing it everythingcomes out 60%


----------



## xGemxGemx

hyaa...not really im was feelin awful 2day bt think thats jus me....my body is really achey and i feel tired....

how are you?? just been reading another thread and a lady sed wen she got preggo she was havin lots of cm and runnin the loo, ive had none since i ov'd. is that meant to happen if ur preggo?? every1s diff i guess but so confusin xxxxx


----------



## molly85

CM - dribble of the devil


----------



## jelliebabie

you been drinking ur dads home brew jo? Lol.
Gem ive not really had cm either. Tiny tiny drop of watery in my panties :blush:
But feeling tired and achy are symptoms :thumbup: x


----------



## molly85

matt occasionally has it i am sure his sperm are swimmig backwards in circles


----------



## xGemxGemx

did nicole, brandy or ness get it straight away i cant remember?? been reading up and it says its almost impossible to tell at this early stage from symptoms becos they r so alike af. am startin to think its not my month :(


----------



## jelliebabie

gemma! Get that pma back girlie!! Ssing gives u hope so keep it coming! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Gem you have 9 days your not out until you are out


----------



## jelliebabie

jos right :thumbup:
And everyone has different symptoms, if any at all, so ur a far way from being out x


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo! Im sure when we aint had :sex: for 3 weeks that dhs swimmers are going about with zimmer frames


----------



## molly85

lol matts never move he is soo lazy, h always makes me go ontp he is that lazy. then winges his back hurts bloody man.


----------



## jelliebabie

hes THAT lazy? Geeze, u gotta crack that whip woman! And woman on top is very bad for ttc. Gravity pulls them down so when u get off they end up on his belly hahahaha


----------



## molly85

i usuallyfind it on my knee 10 minutes later eugh. lol i'll have words lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks u 2 xxxx i just dont want to get my hopes up 2much and then be disappointed cos i would be so gutted........i know we all would be.....just everyone around me seems to be poppin out babies like its the easiest thing in the world.....or announcing their pregnancys wen ther not that bothered.....one girls gone out clubbin tonite....god i sound like an old bitch but if i got pg again i wud be restin and on the sofa AND NEVER GO OUT AGAIN HAHAHAHAHA TILL 9 MONTHS lol xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol is woof woof the best then diane?? i hope so xxxxxx ;)


----------



## molly85

gem you gotta have fun. wrapping yourself in cotton wool will just make forarubbish 9 months


----------



## xGemxGemx

molly85 said:


> gem you gotta have fun. wrapping yourself in cotton wool will just make forarubbish 9 months

i guess ur right jo, if i ever get pg again ill be a reck thou till 12 weeks.....havin lost mine at 9 weeks. 

uve got some good PMA girl considerin its cd1 - u should be moanin not me...

get woof woofin wiv ur fella lol xxxxx


----------



## molly85

hes at work gah


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha its quiet on here wonder what everyone is upto??? xxx


----------



## molly85

im want to sleep


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh im evil psycho bitch again tonight! Dont know where this temper has come from. Im not usually like this. Sometimes on odd occasions lol, but tonight again im snapping at nothing but it feels like somethin If that makes sense???
Gem, is woofwoof better? I will let u knw on saturday lol. Its my 1st time trying it for ttc! But it is supposed to be better cos it gets the swimmers close to the cervix cos its deep entry :shock:


----------



## jelliebabie

u tired jo babe! Go get urself 40 winks xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh jo, i see u already did :haha:
Where is everyone? :cry: wheres my lil nicole?? Callie? loren? Gem? Brandy? shan? Anybody??? Hw can u leave me on my own!?!! Didnt u hear me say im in a bitch mood? Dont mess with me girls!! I am EEEEVIL! Get ur asses in here NOW or else, u will pay! Muhwahahahahahaha 
:rofl:


----------



## Shey

Good evening ladies!
My knee still hurts and still bruised


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya diane, i know what u mean i can be a right bitch. wooo hooo its sunday that makes me 6dpo!!!!! well i think 6 and half so its nearly th 1ww. ru 5days now di?? xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi shey xxx


----------



## Shey

Diane I Ov'd on CD12 hehe


----------



## Shey

hi GemGem


----------



## jelliebabie

''all by myse e elf dont wanna be all by MYSELF ANY MOOOOREE'' kirstiES BRIDGET JONES GOING ON HERE. AAHHHHHHH AM GOING CRAZYYYYYY :cry: :yipee: :wine: :happydance: :crib: :dance: :flasher: :bunny: :confused: :wohoo: :baby: :sex: :haha: :rofl: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Shey

aww Di


----------



## jelliebabie

:sex:


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol di that vodkas gon 2 ur hed!!!!! hahahaha right im going 4 sum snuggz with my fella ....night night girls xxxxxxx hopefully some more tmi ss tomro :) xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey and gem :wave: you have come to save me from my impending insanity? :hugs: going into 4dpo gem! Shey good uve ovd, just a shame u didnt get to :sex: i hope u havent closed up down there! Haah, only kiddin chick x


----------



## jelliebabie

you have gonee and left me again??? And 1 vodka cant make me this crazy lol, lonliness does that! Haha. Gud nite gem enjoy snuggles! Xxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Diane


----------



## calliebaby

I started getting really lotiony cm on 4dpo.


----------



## Shey

sorry Di im back had to get off before cause my parents would have bitched at me for being on while my son was up


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie, hi shey! So ur sons sleeping now then. I thought u moved in with your sister shey,? No? Ooh creamy cm 4dpo. Will need to look out for it when i wake up then lol. What other symptoms did u have early callie? If any? X


----------



## Shey

I didn't move in with her and I think imma end up dumping DF


----------



## calliebaby

Diane- your chart looks like mine did on 3dpo:happydance: There was so much lotiony cm it was on the toilet paper when I wiped. My boobs became sore about 7dpo or so and kept getting sorer. Also, by 10 dpo, I was peeing all the time and had cramps that would come and go. Seriously thought af was going to make an early appearance.


What happened with your fiance Shey?


----------



## Shey

DF keeps giving me excuses and starting to really piss me off with his excuses.


----------



## calliebaby

What are they now?


----------



## Shey

He doesn't work and doesn't have money which I find that hard to believe cause if he supposedly got me a ring and a place for us then he has to have money.


----------



## mommaof3

Diane you sound like me im a little better today I havent had any sort of melt down YET lol 

Callie how is the m/s

Shey I think your doing the right thing about the df just my oppion but I get the feeling something is up he make promises and never makes good on them


----------



## calliebaby

It was bad until about 1 or so. Now it is gone. I am finally able to eat. I was craving watermelon and it is soooo good. I usually get sick by evening again, so I am enjoying it while it is gone. How are you doing?


----------



## Shey

I hope I am doing the right thing


----------



## mommaof3

im like you it comes and goes late eveing seems to be the worst I do ok during the day if I dont let myself get to hungry but thats kinda hard nothing sounds good and when I do eat I cant seem to eat alot I just feel so full so fast cant complain to much since it has gotten some better


----------



## calliebaby

You need to do what is best for you and your son. If your fiance is just playing games with you, then he is just causing more stress and heartache for you and wasting your time. I think that you need to have a serious conversation with him Only you can decide what you need to do.


----------



## mommaof3

well Shey maybe he doesnt have any money and the ring and the apartment are just something he is saying it just doesnt all add up he tells you he will come then something happens or this or that excuse just seems strange to me that it doesnt ever happen is there someone you know where he lives that you could maybe ask them if they know what is going on


----------



## calliebaby

I know. I had to choke down some lunch today so I could take my vitamin. I seriously thought I was going to throw up. I think that it may happen in the next week if it keeps up the way it is.


----------



## mommaof3

Callie is right Shey he shouldnt give you hope that you and your son will have a place to move to and you depend on that and it doesnt happen life is to short to waste time and effort on someone who is just playing head games with you but like she said only you can decide what is best


----------



## mommaof3

well I made it untill this week and lost the battle lol but I have to admit I felt much better after and had no ms untill late the next day


----------



## Shey

True. no i dunno anyone that lives near him.


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, sometimes I think it would feel better to just get it over with. At least it makes me feel secure that everything is going in the right direction.


----------



## mommaof3

anyone heard from Shan today just wondering how her little one was doing


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> True. no i dunno anyone that lives near him.

Well, then I guess you just have to have a heart to heart with him and let him know what you are feeling.


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> anyone heard from Shan today just wondering how her little one was doing

I don't think she has been on. She logged off yesterday suddenly. It sounded like she was taking some time out from here.


----------



## Shey

I talked to Shan earlier, was texting back and forth with her. 
I guess I will have to talk with him.


----------



## mommaof3

well I know your haveing a hard time at home now and you need his support my dh would work 5 jobs if that is what it took to provide for us I guess what im getting at is its easy to make promises but another to actually get out and do what you say your going to and he doesnt have a very good track record with keeping his word to you if it was me I would be worried about takeing my small son and moveing away from my family with no money and no job and haveing to depend on him Im just giving you my 2 cents worth but I think you need to have a very long talk with him then you can decide what is right for you and your son


----------



## mommaof3

Ok so where is Diane she was yelling at us and giving us all the evil laugh because she had no one to talk to know here we are and she has disappeared lol


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to go to a bbq. I will be back later.:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

bye Callie have fun


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab also lo bath time


----------



## Shey

Wat is right for me and my son is to stay here. I had a talk with my mom and come to a conclusion that I will not deprive my son of his nana and paca(grandpa) cause my parents and I are who he knows. So I will stay here in Florida. If my DF can't understand then he will be out of my life.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey huni, good decision. But if u wana dump him, al do it for u and take great pleasure haaha. Sorry. Hey nicole am back and now ur gone again!!! Grrrr. Ok, im off to sleep, callie gorgeous, have a good night u too nic n shey.
Hope my temps follow urs callie lol. Luv yas xxxxxx


----------



## Shey

night Diane! sweet dreams and thank you.


----------



## jelliebabie

hello girls x


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Any nice plans for what looks like another lovely day? 

Only have very light bleeding now so looks like my body is on its way yo getting back to normal. Will be temping again soon to keep an eye on things.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi loves

How's everyone? 

Shey sorry to hear of your troubles :( I hope you can work something out. Sounds like it's time for a deep look within and a very long talk with him.

Nicole and Callie, sorry about the ms..I haven't really had any to speak of..just a teeny bit of nausea in the evenings *knock on wood*

I'm being very bad and dying my hair. I'm happy with my research that dying it closer to 2nd tri is safe.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi razco and brandy.
Razco, your dogs look very mistical. What type of dogs are they? Ive never seen dogs like that before! Glad ur bleedings getting light! Everything crossed you get your sticky baba very soon :hugs:
Brandy, enjoy the hair do, you deserve some pampering x


----------



## Razcox

Diane - They are northern inuits and Cassie (the black and white one) is a lurcher we got from the dogs trust. Here are a couple more piccys:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake/DSC_0119.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake/DSC_0111-1.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake/DSC_0186.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> I started getting really lotiony cm on 4dpo.

morning all! 

I got it on about 3dpo to about 7dpo then it stopped until I got my bfp and it got really watery and has stayed every since lol

it's kinda like lotion but not pure white more see through but not see through if that makes sense like wall paper paste 

shey sounds like an excellent choice for you and your son :hugs:

watched that Law Abiding Citizen last night it was very good but very sick and gory at the beginning I couldnt watch it! Normally stuff like that doesnt bother me! 

was shatterd and Mark was up at 6.45 for bloody golf so obvoiusly I was awake and had to get up grr!!


----------



## Nessicle

beautiful doggies Raz!


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> beautiful doggies Raz!

Thanks hun i think so too. Oh and my real name is Rachel :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

cool Hi Rachel :wave:

he he I did wonder - we have two Rachel's now! Nixilix and you :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still not bleeding properly ahhhhhh. 

How is everyone?

Back on the diet today.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi jo! 

good just knackered today! gonna go have a nap soon!

what a nightmare with AF!


----------



## molly85

I sence blood tests to see where the glitch is


----------



## jelliebabie

hey rachel, they are gorgeous doggies! I have a whippet cross staffie and boy can she run! Especially when chasing foxes! Lol, i bet ur lurcher could give her a run for her money! Hi nessie n jo, bbiab gota go put buddie out in the field xxx


----------



## Nessicle

have fun with buddie!


----------



## Nixilix

I keep sleeping. 5 hrs during the day yesterday and 4 hrs today. Yawn. Just sent James out for icecream.


----------



## molly85

eugh work in a minute


----------



## Nessicle

Rach I'm off for a nap soon OH had me awake at 7am grr!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone ...how are you all feeling today ?? any symptoms diane?? callie and ness got lotiony cm....iv not had any :(


----------



## molly85

ruddy finaky body she's backnow


----------



## jelliebabie

yay jo shes back, thats gud! Hey gem, im dry but if u go searching i find the tiniest amount of creamy cm. So dont think that counts. But am not usually as dry as this. being dry can also be a sign gem. What u 
Normlly like? When u where pg last time did u have crmy cm? Dont frett babe, everyones different xx


----------



## Nessicle

Gem, Diane is right everyone is different babe - I didnt get any CM from 7dpo onwards to about 11dpo (it might have even been later than that) - plus my CP was low and open on 7dpo too I was convinced AF was gonna get me! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: everyone.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shanny babe :wave: great to see u xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am just sitting here trying to wake up. Having ov pain and almost done with af :confused:


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you feeling?


----------



## xGemxGemx

i guess everyones different, convinced af is gonna come, it might surprise me and come around cd36/c37 and these are af signs. last night b4 i went to bed my boobs were rock hard lol, really filled out if ya know wat i mean and tender. just been searchin (sori) and theres some cm...lotiony like as in thin not like thick, but nothin in my knickers. i cant remember last time diane to say 4 sure as i only found out at 6 weeks...i was convinced i wasnt, and wasnt aware of signs. xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

just cooking sausages n tottie scones to put on crusty rolls with loadsa lurpack, yumm. Shan my ov pains feel like mild af pains, isnt that what u feel babe?? Xx no symptoms to report as yet lol x


----------



## Nessicle

gem my CM wasn't in my underwear either it was sorta "in my bits" he he

right I'm off for a nap guys xx


----------



## molly85

Dear god she better get on and do this properly as this really hurts. Ahhhhh I am now at work


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Jo :hugs: I spotted for one whole day almost and then she came about and for not bleeding for 84 days its not normal. But hey maybe our turn is next.. Can you take parctemol?

Diane you made me hungry


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem your chart looks like mine..

So I ask a question of all.. Why are my temps still high. I havent used progesterone cream since the night before af showed.


----------



## molly85

yeah I need to get a drink. i have also had to take Senna as my backside is on the blink again. i am sure fruit and veg are ment to make you go. We have this stuff called feminax which i have discovered is Ibruprofen in disguise and I can't have that eugh


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks stinks.. I love ibrouphen. 

Well I am gonna log off again for a bit. Got some cleaning to do. Got some furniture this weekend:)


----------



## molly85

Shan if you overlay your chart for this cycle with mine and my last 1 they are very similer. I can only think this is good news for us both


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it is:)

I will bbl


----------



## molly85

seeya later


----------



## jelliebabie

oh and nicole, i poas bfn, you must be proud of me 4dpo lol x


----------



## molly85

What were you expecting Diane????

OPK's ordered nice 30 pack i should use that up nice and quick lol. I am trusting I have 2 weeks for the to arrive otherwise i will start testing at CD7 daily what more can the GP ask for?


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo i cudnt help myself, bought an asda two pack and had to use one. Will keep the other for saturday. Have a good day shae. Temps can go really high during af. Look at my chart. Mines where very high x


----------



## molly85

Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
I give up give me back the injection i will not accept the pain


----------



## jelliebabie

jo :hugs: try and get some paramol. They will help you. They are paracetemol with dihyrdacodeine. X


----------



## molly85

ohhh yeah they make me dizzy i should have got1


----------



## jelliebabie

think u can only get them in chemists tho jo. My dehydracodeine is the only think thats helps my af cramps


----------



## Nessicle

man I love codeine......


----------



## Nessicle

ooops sorry - evening all :wave:

Just got up from my nap yawn!! I couldve slept right through til tomorrow woke up feeling sick :sick: and a bit crampy boo! I know they're normal but these cramps have you on edge lol 

Shan I agree about AF temps- my temps always stayed high during AF before dropping around CD4 when I was finishing AF x


----------



## molly85

well the laxatives are working well lol. PAin died down. and tamponfilled quit nicely so a ll good. 

Hooray for Nausea


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha never thought I'd be cheering for nausea but :happydance: 

Jo I always found that AF made me want to poo constantly and then loads of blood would come at the same time


----------



## Wantabean

I NEED sausages and tattie scones and crusty rolls and lurpack and i NEED it NOW :sad2: 
so not the best day today. had some spotting and a lil pain so off work and going to epu in morning. gosh i wish garry was here!!! i am starving lol xx


----------



## Wantabean

ooh no1 is here. ok :sad2:


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nessicle said:


> gem my CM wasn't in my underwear either it was sorta "in my bits" he he
> 
> right I'm off for a nap guys xx

thanks ness :hugs: it really helps to know ur symptoms. was chattin 2 my best friend b4 and she remembers me having cm last time as one of my symptoms...and sort of remember googling it and thinking i had that. i just had some more before but in my underwear. ooooo i hope thats a good thing!!! it is like lotiony....not stretchy when i had ov. and its abit creamy / lotiony / watery looking. still got the bloat and CANNOT breathe in lol, bit of backache, hope my boobs ache again tonight, fingers x'd!!

been thinking today and i might just wait a week if i can 2 test...so il be testing 14dpo next monday. just dont want to get 2 excited buyin tests if its not gona be...plus my oh doesnt want me 2 be devastated cos i convince myself i am but then af shows later. 

WOOOOO HOOOOO 4 THE 1WW though.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya kirstie, hope u are okay babe. how are you feelin now?xxxxx


----------



## molly85

I'm here. you ok kirstie? I cannot believe ishared my BM'swith every one. SUcha nurse thing to do


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Did someone say Codeine? *drool* lol...

Hi ladies :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

hi :wave: just feel sad but trying to stay positive 
i really want sausages and tattie scones though. its been ages since i have had meat lol i have made homemade lasagne and dnt want it lol jo i dnt mind about bm lol used to it xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi brandy, ness, jo. Kirstie babe :hugs: i hope its just normally spotting cos spud is stretching in there. Praying for u babe xxx


----------



## molly85

Do you have credit Kirstie? I will worry for you tomorrow until I know and I am on a 14 our day


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh sorry kirstie, ive set off a craving lol. Hey babe, dont be sad, i knw its hard but hopefully you get good news tomorrow. There shudnt be any reason why hes nt gona stick. He is big n strong :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Oh man I need to go again


----------



## Wantabean

nah no credit. i will use garrys phone to txt you though. sure ill be fine though. 
diane any symptoms? 
got a phone call from mil to tell us that garrys cousin is pregnant and is 4 weeks in front of me. she is single and had 1 mistake grr :growlmad: sorry im just being nasty. i hope things go well for her xx


----------



## Wantabean

jelliebabie said:


> ooh sorry kirstie, ive set off a craving lol. Hey babe, dont be sad, i knw its hard but hopefully you get good news tomorrow. There shudnt be any reason why hes nt gona stick. He is big n strong :hugs:

i love how you keep saying he :hugs: my uncle john last night said he was gona be a boy and he has never been wrong lol oooo baby Stuart John Gillies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: he is a big boy and he will grow big and strong. :thumbup: yay 
like seriously my mouth is actually watering at the thought lol


----------



## Wantabean

gem hows the ss? xx


----------



## molly85

only bonus is you LO will have a relative nearly the same age. Oh hell this is not good to have a runny tummy at work


----------



## Wantabean

haha yeah. wont make much dif tbh as they are otherside of glasgow lol mine better be cuter :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## molly85

deffinetly


----------



## jelliebabie

thats it kirstie, pma chick :thumbup: symptoms, u know i said i really wouldnt, but ok then, my bbs are a lil tender if u press them today lol, and some creamy cm. Nothing else really but im usually popping out loadsA symptoms by now, so looking at something different being a good sign lol. Jo, u may need some immodium to combat the senna lol x


----------



## Wantabean

i dnt have as many symptoms as i have had in other pregnancys and so far that has been quite good. i really hope this is it for you huni :hugs: xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

am sure ull be fine kirstie...ur lil babys a strong one xxxx

ummmm tryin not to ss, cos i feel somethin one minute and then nothin the next but im 7dpo 2mro so am excited 4 that!!

awww jo u need to go home 

shan r charts r similar that is strange!!its like every other day but that similar pattern...im so crap at tempin....wouldnt be surprised if the whole chart is wrong. my temps r ment to go up after ov right?? but everyday ive been freezin cold ???? not really warm atal. im always cold tho...and oh is always hot.....its so weird....we get in bed and hes roastin and im freezin!!!! v.strange hahahaha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Never Diane! I will just keep piling stuff i am allowed in the top. Lots of water and to reduce the dose in future.lol I took it 2 days on the trot now I have the trots lol


----------



## molly85

Gem that looks really promisingat the moment


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how are ya'll doing?


----------



## xGemxGemx

yep u shud go home and get in bed and RELAX


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals!

Kirstie fx for tomorrow for you that the spotting is nothing to worry about - at least they are monitoring you closely this time and your little fella is strong sweetie!! 

I've just had a fat chinese yuuurmmmyyy!!! vermicelli noodles


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> thats it kirstie, pma chick :thumbup: symptoms, u know i said i really wouldnt, but ok then, my bbs are a lil tender if u press them today lol, and some creamy cm. Nothing else really but im usually popping out loadsA symptoms by now, so looking at something different being a good sign lol. Jo, u may need some immodium to combat the senna lol x

that's exactly what i was like in my 2ww Diane - I was usually popping out loadsa symptoms but I didnt really have any apart from sore bb's and lotiony cm until I got my bfp so fx this is a good sign for you!xx


----------



## molly85

2 hours to go


----------



## Shey

hello ladies!!!


----------



## molly85

hi shey


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks ness, am sure hoping! Hope my bbs get more painful as the days go on lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey x


----------



## Shey

how ya'll doing?


----------



## jelliebabie

im alrite sheena, u?


----------



## Shey

Could be better


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone, how ya all doin? xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

whats up chick?
Hi gemma doll x


----------



## shaerichelle

omg diane 4 dpo? Slow down.


----------



## molly85

Shan some1 smuggled mash potato into mycarrot and swede mash


----------



## shaerichelle

diane I would def classify you as crazzzzyyy :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

yum mas tatoes mm...its ok jo af is here. I've been eating like crap too.


----------



## shaerichelle

wowzah everyone is quiet think everyones sleeping.

I'm gonna start soy isoflavones tomorrow.. I read it's like natural clomid


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya.... whats everyone upto??

hhiyaaaa loren!! anymore symptoms babe?? xxxxx


----------



## molly85

no excuse shan lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

also di, ive been really emotional today lol, nearly cried at something on britains got talent!!!!! i just know that bitch is comin......hope im wrong


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry for posting n running earlier...DH whisked me away :blush:


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it's a good excuse jo:)

gem I had all those symptoms this past cycle. I'm pretty sure I was preggo.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it's a good excuse jo:)

gem I had all those symptoms this past cycle. I'm pretty sure I was preggo.


----------



## xGemxGemx

love ur pic brandy ur bump is mega cute!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> yes it's a good excuse jo:)
> 
> gem I had all those symptoms this past cycle. I'm pretty sure I was preggo.

i remember ...last weekend we were both really moody dya remember?? i was dead hot 

do u think u wer pg last cycle?? 

i really dont think there are massive symptoms yet....just a feelin.....its abit of everythin combined together if u get me. could be af thou :(


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> yes it's a good excuse jo:)
> 
> gem I had all those symptoms this past cycle. I'm pretty sure I was preggo.
> 
> i remember ...last weekend we were both really moody dya remember?? i was dead hot
> 
> do u think u wer pg last cycle??
> 
> i really dont think there are massive symptoms yet....just a feelin.....its abit of everythin combined together if u get me. could be af thou :(Click to expand...

yup I remember. I was very emotional..

100% pos I was preggo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you Gem xo

Kirstie, fx'd for you sweetie..keep your chin up..that lil boy is just snuggling in there nicely. :hugs:


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya.... whats everyone upto??
> 
> hhiyaaaa loren!! anymore symptoms babe?? xxxxx

hiyaaa gem!!!! wellll, lastnyt had lotiony like thick paste in my nikary naks and wen i wiped, went out with the rat lastnyt haha and tuk her keys off her and went bk to hers i was just not in the mood and tired!!! today ive had shooting pains on the left side of my flange (thats a vile word isnt it hahaha) my boobs r a little tender unda my arms, they wer hurtn in the taxi b4 going down the road. i phones OH this morning and asked him to cum home from his mums because i thort the dog was vomiting but i cudnt tend to her so i locked myself in the bedroom and hugherd the television!!! how bad is that but i cudnt help it!! so i phoned him again and sed hurry up and he sed ur wierd y cnt u just check and i sed u do not undastand i do not like vomit it terrifys me.then i sat ther crying my eyes out and talking to myself :| going "y r u crying uve got no reason to cry wtf!!" if any1 herd me ad b put away hahaha constipated and bloated xxxx oh and i'm being silly b ut went to the rats b4 and as i went dwn the rd b4 hers i noticed a sandwich shop called Millies!!! haha neva eva noticed it b4 thennnnn went to my mums b4 i came home and she had bought me some cookies from the shop "Millies Cookies" hahaha jesus!!! am probs being silly but o wel xxxxx CM is just see through thick wet today if that makes sense its not pastey but wet and CP is high and i havnt gta clue about closed or open feeling haha xxx


----------



## Loren

hey every1!!!!!! how r u all??? kirstie FX'd huni bun but ino everythin will b fine and dandy!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

bbl gotta shop. Fx kirstie.


----------



## xGemxGemx

loren they sound like really good symptoms!!!!! did u get them las month?? 

lol flange ive not herd that in ages!!! omg i deffo bet ur pg haha oooooo i so wana be bump buddies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

right im goin 4 a quik dip in the bubbles!!!!will be bak asap to hear some more goss lol. XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> thanks ness, am sure hoping! Hope my bbs get more painful as the days go on lol x

mine stopped hurting at 11dpo diane! didnt have sore boobs again until about 3days ago! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Callie :D How are you n baby?


----------



## calliebaby

We are good. I am not feeling as queasy today..in fact I am eating like a pig. I think it will hit me soon. I need to be careful.
How are you and your little one doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We're doing great :D Haven't felt sick in a while so I'm happyyyyyyyy lol. Feeling huge though!


----------



## Loren

:wave: callie and baba!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

love the bump pic brandy!!!!xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww thanks :D We took it today after I dyed my hair lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey brandy, ur very pretty! And what a lovely bump, huge for 12wks!
Hey loren, hey gem ness and callie xxx


----------



## Loren

ur mor than welcome :D love the hair to huni!!is it red or brown??xx


----------



## Loren

howdy doody Diane!!xxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren and Diane!!!
I spoke to soon.... nausea is back.


----------



## calliebaby

Happy 1500 pages!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi callie! 

sorry youre feeling sick hun! I'm waiting for mine to kick in lol just some slight nausea waves here and there but nothing much! 

boobs are well sore! 

evening everyone else too! Paranormal Activity was a right bag of crap lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

super duper symptoms loren :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The hair is red :D Just did it today.

I know! HUGE for only 12 weeks..I'm scared lol.
 



Attached Files:







Baby! 032.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









Baby! 035.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Ness, I saw that movie the other day..such a waste of time lol


----------



## jelliebabie

woo happy 1500 pages! :yipee: soory bout the nausea callie xx


----------



## calliebaby

I actually get nervous when it goes away for a bit. I never thought I would welcome nausea.


----------



## molly85

Brandy I am pants have you had a scan yet?
Quick cuppa then off to bed


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Have had one scan so far..next one is the 26th :)

Callie, sorry bout the nausea..it's reassuring, nonetheless, I know!


----------



## Loren

thank uuuu Di.ther probs not symptoms prob just normal feelns lol.hw r u chick??i love that colour Brandy i had mine like that for about 2-3yrs bur went bk natural last month and am dyen it purple thru the wk xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

deffinatly not 2 beans in there brandy? or is it your just soo skinny your already showing. Love the hair


----------



## xGemxGemx

are you 6dpo tomoro loren...diane is 5dpo i think....i will be 7dpo. was thinkin about only testin next monday unless tha biatch comes. dont kno if il be able to wait tha long. 

up at half 6 tomoro OMG not been up tha early in ages!! my temps R gona go mad.... thats y i cant trust them....the times on tha chart are from 6am till 1pm lol. 

cant wait till friday and its not even monday :( booooooooooo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not that skinny! lol..and pretty sure there's only one, yep! I guess since it's 2nd preg I'm showing earlier...I keep telling myself that anyways. I can already feel my uterus n everything.


----------



## Nessicle

loving the bump Brandy! I don't think you look huge hun I think you look fab! And some of the bumps at 12 weeks over in first tri are much bigger Jo as well! 

They do say that you show sooner with your next babies! 

I hope I start to show around 12 weeks how exciting!

ugh yeah paranormal activity - I'll never get that time back again lol


----------



## molly85

1 ofus has to have a multiple its the law of averages. has any one seen kayla? hows she doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww thanks Nessie!

I'm ok with the bump..although the clothes not fitting story is getting old..need to get more tops now as my normal ones are made to fit tightly in the first place.


----------



## molly85

it's so cute brandy i'm just jealous i won't look pregnant until I am well into the 2nd tri if my body and sex drive get going


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You can borrow some of my sex drive if ya want. lol. It's frustrating me!


----------



## Loren

am 5DPO tmra gem!!! ino i mite do a cheeky 1 on the 23rd then al have non left so i wont b able to test then al get sum on the 26/27th.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Brandy have you heard of Bump Bands? you wear them to expand the life of your non-maternity wardrobe if you google it you'll see the website :thumbup: 

Jo I'll be the one having bloomin' twins ha ha


----------



## molly85

how long will the post takebrandy with no planes leaving the UK?


----------



## molly85

i don't think i would mind twins. doyou think you get double Mat leave from work?


----------



## molly85

I'm off to bed. KIrstie better text tomoroow Diane and Loren keep me up dated might get on tomorrow i'm on 2 long days in a row


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite jo. Will keep u updated! Loren, al test on 23rd with ya babe :hugs:
Shanny babe u say im crazy? Im trying my best to be like u :haha:
Brandy, u deffo dont look like you are at that 'chunky' stage! You look preggo lady! I wana look like u! Would need to lose a few stones first tho lol. X


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> Loren, al test on 23rd with ya babe :hugs:

thank u sweety :D :hugs: if its BFN atleast we no weve stil got few more days to hope we get BFP!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

omg ness! Look how many posts u have done? Im not even working and joined before u and i dont have that many! Wow girl, ur addicted! Lol xx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> loren they sound like really good symptoms!!!!! did u get them las month??
> 
> lol flange ive not herd that in ages!!! omg i deffo bet ur pg haha oooooo i so wana be bump buddies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> right im goin 4 a quik dip in the bubbles!!!!will be bak asap to hear some more goss lol. XXXXXXXXXXXXX

nope not last mung thr CM was similar bt all else is a 1st that is notciel if u get me, i didnt have many symptoms the month i was pregnant, i was peeing past myself, proper proper horrible sore boobs and overly tired it was awful.and they didnt start til erm about 13DPO but i wernt trying then i'm just counting up i suposabley testd on 19DPO.xxxxxxxx i frign hope so haha!!!!!inooooooo i so wana b urs toooo!!!! u have a nice bath babe??xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

your right loren, we'll do this together babe! My bbs are defo sore. Not agony sore but a little uncomfortable! Hws ma lil mia baby???


----------



## xGemxGemx

okay r we all testin the 23rd?? il do that 11dpo xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummmmm my bath was lush ....boobs nt as achy as last nite tho xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgdgdgdgd thanx Di :) same here!!!!!! ther like wierdly feelin like as u sed uncomfortable but not sore to the point wer i cant touch them.omg just wippd me nipple out and ive got a dark blue vein that breaks off into 2 across me areola annipple!!!!if i could ad take a pic hahha but its a nipple so i wont hahaha xxxxx shes fine shes been veryvery norty tho shes bit my door frame to shreds!!!!!! because she wernt getting any attention lastnyt!!!!because we wer both out, if i wer to giv her a toy she wud haved ate that, i came home at 7am and she had bit it, threw it up and it had dried into me carpet and her bed!!!! awwww this myt sound silly hahaha but ive picked my funeral songs!!!haha ive got 2!!! and 1s on now makes me smile wen i hear it :| wierd rnt i hahahaha xxxxxxxx

yeahhhhhh gem!!!! al have the text ready al text use either BFN or BFP k lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha yep we r deffo on. do u have di's number? diane send me ur number and il send u mine so u can let me kno an vice versa!!!!! cumon make it a lucky friday 23rd april 4 us xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c

This is my 1st funeral song!!! i am morbed by the way really tho lol if u wud have nown what profesion i was interestd in then u wud think :| wat haha 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q

and this is the 2nd!!!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpFwpu0mGw

although i love this!!! can have a gd cry to these aswel girls!!!! i just did haha xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ur mad loren.....sum reason i wana call u loz haha my mates called laura an shes a nutter jus like uuuuu xxxxxxxxxxx

o yeh was gona ask about cp ....im useless....how dya tell if its high or low or whatever??? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

u didnt wana be an undertaken loren? Did ya?
I'll send u me number gem! Yes friday 23rd april better be lucky, or else :growlmad: loren ur so funny! I just whipped ma nipples out when i read that but :nope: aint got veiny nipolatas :haha:
Aww poor mia. Poor door frame x


----------



## Loren

wen u put ya finger in hun see how far up ur finger goes, this just sounds rong hahaha. if u can go up and not feel the end then its high thats how i see it as anyway!!! haha call me what u like sweety my mates call me Logs, Log ed, Loz and Leggo dont ask about the Leggo 1 hahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha diane i wipped mine oout 2 .............loren wat ave u started lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

nooo tad worse to be honest the only thing that stopd me was the coleges r in ireland or far from liverpool and then the thort of seeing to a baby, child yung person in general wud break my heart.....an embalmer!!!!! haha awwww keep chekn ya nips!!!!!its only on my right nipple my left 1s fine.am always chekn my boobs 4 everything!!!!sumtyms i find bits of crisp that ive just eaten dwn ther!!! ever so wrong haha xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahah omg its a nipple fest!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

TURN IT DOWN!!!!! ITS QUITE LOUD!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHYJWLFbohE

This is my little sister Katie in a shoe bag holder!!! hahaha nerly wet meself and the voice u can hear is my mum
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KAE3L4SY-8


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg sori 4 this lol its so wrong..... went 2 find m cp and aggggghhhhhh.....i had some white stretchy clear cm.....?????? omg hope ive not got the wrong days again....maybe im gona have a long cycle?? 

then think my cp is high??? does tha mean im fertile....and me an oh havent bd 4 few days .......im just panickin now!!!!!! like i had loads more cm last week wen fort i had ov'd. omgggg im gona be gutted if i missed it AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

or in lorens case a nipple feast :rofl:
Gem, fertile cm after ov is a good pg sign! Ness had it! Am gonna have to check in there too! Ooh it makes me squeemish tho!


----------



## jelliebabie

i cant play the videos ''loriiiin' sorry thats the way i imagine shouting on ye x


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooo i hope so .....omg we r all gross lol.....haha im just glad i know im not the only weirdo stickin my fingers up my 'FLANGE' on a sunday nite lol HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAA

thanks 4 the number di....il send mine now...... xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Ladies there is no way to catch up so someone update me Im plum tuckered out been in the woods at my dads all day WHEWWW


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies im starving Im gonna go find me something to eat and ill bbiab


----------



## jelliebabie

ok, my cm is just a little watery with little milky look. Not alot of it tho, and finger not reaching anything in 'there'


----------



## Loren

hahahhaa nipples out evrywer!!!!!!yer thats a gd sign gem!!!hahahahahahaha touchn ya flange ona sunday nyt!!! weve buggered smep up :( missd satdays so wer goin to carry on as of tomorow!!!!!hahaha lorinnnnnn yer actually thats how its sed haha i ada mate that i ardly c now but wen i see him he stil calls me faking LOR - REN behave!!!haha xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hey nicole!!! :wave: xxxxx

right this is going personal haha the only way i can desribe it is mine feels ded soft wet and bouncy inside!!!what r urs like :S is that normal???xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone. I just got back from the dog park for the second time today!!! I think my dog is finally tired.:happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

bouncy? :rofl: loadsa cushioning for that hippo doodah. Mines feels kinda spongy too. Infact it feels like my finger is getting sucked in :shock: hi nicole babe. Will write an update in a minute for when u 
Come bk xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> hey nicole!!! :wave: xxxxx
> 
> right this is going personal haha the only way i can desribe it is mine feels ded soft wet and bouncy inside!!!what r urs like :S is that normal???xxxx

OMG thats it haha like a ball or some at haha. can jus about touch it. awww i need to go 2 bed .....neva gona get up 2mro at this rate!!! i will text u ladies if i get any mad symptoms!!!!! 

night night everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps. diane mines like that bit kinda sticky feelin, creamy white bits but that last bit was really stretchy. this is gross ha but if it gets us wat we want!!!! cant believe i ever got preggo without tryin ????? how the hell did i manage that one??? xxxxxxxxxxxxx love yoou all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya callie babe! Glad the dogs tired, bet u are too! Hehe. What type of dog do u have?


----------



## jelliebabie

love you too gemma gdnite! Have a good day with the brats tomorrow haha x


----------



## calliebaby

she is a white fluffy mutt.


----------



## shaerichelle

holy crap chatter boxes


----------



## jelliebabie

ok nicole, update:
Kirsties really worried, going to epu tomorrow, poor girl has a bit of pain and spotting. Gemma loren and i are getting symptoms lol. I poas, bfn. Are u proud? 4dpo lol.
Shans gona try isoflavines. A natural chlomid? Callies still getting nausea.
Nessies boobs are sore :shock:
Brandy dyed her hair red. Ummm, cant remember anthing else sorry. X


----------



## calliebaby

That was pretty good:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks for the update Diane:)

bbl after saben goes to bed for a bit..


----------



## Aislinn

Hi all..


----------



## Loren

hi girls :D xxxxxxx

dianneeeee am bord crapless!!!!entertain meeee!!!xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn :wave:
Ok my gorgeous ladies. Im off to sleep. My mums bday tomorrow and gota take the dog to the vets, so busy day. Early night for me lol, in bed at midnight xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Night Diane.. Sleep well.


----------



## Loren

:( ni nite Di Love uuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope ur doggys ok and ur mum has a lvly birthday xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies I just puked so hard I peed all over myself how messed up is that lol im gonna go lay down ill bbiab when the nausea passes


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow, Nicole not doing to well :hugs:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Shannon, how are you doing?


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> ok ladies I just puked so hard I peed all over myself how messed up is that lol im gonna go lay down ill bbiab when the nausea passes

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Aislinn:)

Hi callie..


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: shan


----------



## shaerichelle

How are you feeling Callie?


----------



## calliebaby

I was feeling good for a bit there, but now I am feeling nauseous again. I am so tired. I need to do laundry but I do not have any motivation.
I just made some mac and cheese for dinner and the sight of it is making me gag.


----------



## calliebaby

How are you doing Shan?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im doing okay. Wondering what the heck my body is doing.. trying to figure out about soy isoflavones..

Seems like you are getting to the point where food isnt great! Have you tried eating oranges, smelling lemons helps with nausea.. Do you have a motherhood near you?


----------



## shaerichelle

these are supposed to be awesome..
https://www.motherhood.com/collection.asp?Keyword=morning sickness&Search=True&website_id=1


----------



## Shey

Well looks like im single again :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: What happened?


----------



## Aislinn

awww I'm sorry Shey..


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Shey :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I sent him a message on fb lastnight telling him how i felt and he read it today and changed his status back to single and wouldn't even respond back to my message. :cry:


----------



## calliebaby

Shan- I bought some homemade hard ginger candies. They seem to help a bit...but not completely.


----------



## calliebaby

Shey said:


> I sent him a message on fb lastnight telling him how i felt and he read it today and changed his status back to single and wouldn't even respond back to my message. :cry:

He sounds really immature.


----------



## Shey

Yea he is. His mom wont even let him move out of state


----------



## calliebaby

It sounds like you are better off without him. You can find a real man now.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Callie


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey I agree with Callie. He is a boy. At least you can find a real man..:hugs:

Callie, I love ginger candies.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs:


----------



## Shey

:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shan


----------



## Loren

:hugs: Nicole xxx

:hugs: Callie xxx

:wave: Shan xxx

:wave: Aislinn xxx

i'm so sorry Shey but i agree with the other girls!!u can find ur self a real man now who will look after you ur son and give u a child that he will be ther also to support!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Loren


----------



## Shey

I knw Loren


----------



## Aislinn

Shey what do they say. 

"When one door closes another door opens; but we so often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door, that we do not see the ones which open for us." - 

-- Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Shey

Thanks Aislinn

This is wat I wrote to him on fb
Drew
You know I love you, but seriously this is pissing me off. You keep saying you're gonna come down and when I say when you coming you give me excuses and I am tired of guys giving me excuses. Either you love me or you don't cause I am bout ready to call it quits. Im sorry but this is how I feel. Im tired of guys saying one thing to me and not doing wat they say they are going to do. I want a MAN who doesn't play games and isn't such a mommas boy and shit someone who will do whatever it takes to be with me no matter wat. You say you're gonna come if you really gonna come you would already be here and not make up more things and pushing things off.


----------



## Wantabean

hi girls
shey am sorry :hugs: i agree with the rest of the girls.
nicole i totally understand the whole pee puke situation :hugs: i have a wonky bladder and kidney so have to sit on toilet and puke in bath. disgusting :rofl: 
loren those three songs are my weepy songs lol the angels one is my angels' song
hi shan how are you? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn thats my life for the past 3 years:)


----------



## Aislinn

shey - Its so hard to say good bye.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kirstie I am doing better trying to set up a ttc plan so I can ov earlier


----------



## Aislinn

Shannon - the saying? 

I think we all have done it.


----------



## calliebaby

How are you Kirstie?


----------



## calliebaby

Aislinn said:


> Shannon - the saying?
> 
> I think we all have done it.

That's the truth.


----------



## Wantabean

that sounds like a good idea shan. will that make your cycles shorter? xxx


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> hi girls
> shey am sorry :hugs: i agree with the rest of the girls.
> nicole i totally understand the whole pee puke situation :hugs: i have a wonky bladder and kidney so have to sit on toilet and puke in bath. disgusting :rofl:
> loren those three songs are my weepy songs lol the angels one is my angels' song
> hi shan how are you? xxx

angels my angels song too :), have you herd Slipped away by Avril Lavinge? youtube it if u havent herd it hun. the day i found out bout my MC i just cudnt cry it was ther bt ther was that many ppl fnen me an textn sayn sorry i was just numb then i herd that and omg i sobbed for hours just playing it ova and ova!!!hpw r u an spud huni??xxxxxx pee on the toilet puke in the bath haha awww xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi callie :wave: yeah i am feeling a lot better. my symptoms kinda disappeared but my boobs are hurting again and tummy feels a bit funny :happydance: spotting isnt getting any heavier so pma is back. how are you? xxx


----------



## Loren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8zoN7w2nVw


----------



## Wantabean

yeah loren i love avril lavigne. ' i miss you, miss you so bad, i wont forget you, oo its so sad' ' i didnt get around to kiss you goodbye..' o loren its perfect. i love that song :hugs: xxx


----------



## Wantabean

now your gone now your gone, there you go there you go, somewhere i cant bring you back
oooooooooooooo i am howling


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> yeah loren i love avril lavigne. ' i miss you, miss you so bad, i wont forget you, oo its so sad' ' i didnt get around to kiss you goodbye..' o loren its perfect. i love that song :hugs: xxx

inoooo!!! i just happend to come across it o wel this might sound mad or sumthin but it felt like it really helped if that makes sense, just had a little winge then to it!!but now i'm sitting ere half asleep singing "hey mr tambourine man play a song 4 meee" love that, just came on the tv.right its time for the St Gerard prayer and bed :) ni nite girlies sweet dreams!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie soy for days 5-9 then after ov progesterone cream and then 1-5 days after ov or somet other times I will east some pineapple core to help with implantation...


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night gals..


----------



## Wantabean

its strange the little things that help loren :hugs: ok my dear g'night xxx
that sounds rather complicated shan. i really hope it helps huni xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I'm happy for you Kirstie.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Now i gotta redo my myspace


----------



## Wantabean

thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: am really happy for you too


----------



## Aislinn

Shey are you ok?


----------



## jelliebabie

good morning my girlies.
Early to bed early to rise and all that, i could get usedd to it lol. Kirstie, good luck today babe. Thinking of you :hugs: 
Shey honey, that man is a jerk and not deserving of your love. I know its hard sweetheart, but throw yourself into your studies and looking after your son. Your future babies father will come into your life when the time is right. Dont settle for shit because you yearn for a child. That wouldnt be fair on you or the child. I wish you all the best.
Nicole sorry for the pee-puke incident. Hope ur feeling better babe. Ok, afm. My temp has been floating about the coverline the past 3days. The past 2 days its been .03 below it. :nope: dont know if thats such a bad thing? On a plus side my temps never been so stable! Oh well u gotta try and see the positive in everything havent you? Lol. Dreamt i poas and got a really dark bfp! Hope its a sign, but dont dreams usually mean the opposite? Lol. Oh well i will stop rambling 5dpo today. Callie,, what would u say bout the temps??? Xx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> omg ness! Look how many posts u have done? Im not even working and joined before u and i dont have that many! Wow girl, ur addicted! Lol xx

:rofl: 

I'm a touch typist as well so I post really fast :winkwink: just goes to show where my mind has been the past few months hey?! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning Diane honey

I had a dream I poas (well 5 to be exact) about 3 days before my bfp and they were all positive - quite a common dream before a bfp! 

FX for you! 

I'm feeling really fed up today - I know it's just my hormones but Mark did my head in this morning. He's so clumsy and careless sometimes. He jumped on the bed early this morning after going to the toilet and nearly landed on my uterus - idiot. Then he was squeezing me to cuddle and put his arm around where my boobs are and pulled me in tight and the pain was really bad in my boobs. I've told him time and again to go steady but he just grunted and said "right then." And ignored me! I got really upset. He didnt even come to ask if I was ok!

Later he asked why I was crying and I had to tell him that I didnt feel he was taking this pregnancy seriously, that he has to be careful and offer to help round the house instead of watching me struggle when I need to rest as much as possible cos I'm exhausted and shouldn't be lifting anything heavy. 

He said he was sorry and I said thank you and that he needed to take an interest - he doesnt even mention it :cry: I know he wants the baby and it's just that he can't actually see anything that it's out of his mind but I said just because I don't have a bump doesnt mean everything can carry on as normal, we have to take care now and that it's at the forefront of my mind every single day i.e. everything I drink or eat or lift etc every time i feel a gush of CM I'm bricking it in case I've started bleeding - he just doesnt understand. I bought him a book called "The Blokes Guide to Pregnancy" - he hasn't even picked it up! 

Anyway sorry rant over, just sat at work and feel like bursting in to tears xx


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie babe, my mind has been in the same place, but you got twice as many posts as me :shock: and im on here all day n night sometimes :shock: haha, oh well, gotta try harder to be a bnb addict lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Nessie, you're so emotional..its adorable! I know it's not cute to feel like that though, just try to remember guys are so different to us..it doesn't become "real" to them for quite a while. They're also hella immature, so they got that against them too lol.

Kirstie, fx'd for you as always..glad the spotting hasn't gotten worse. xo


----------



## jelliebabie

awww nessie :hugs: babe! Sorry youre feeling so sad babe. Its probably your hormones making you over react. You know he wants the baby and he probably thinks he has plenty of time to read the book! He loves you loads ness but its gonna take more time for a man to get his head round things. They have a woman all to themselves then a pregnancy changes things. Not in a bad way, but men are slow to adjustment. I wish i could give u a cuddle just now ness! :hugs: dont be sad honey, he loves you and things will get better! Its you thats carrying the baby so you are much more aware. You are a mother already now. He will only be a father when he holds his son for the first time. Love u nessie poo xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you guys gosh I'm in tears just reading your posts - emotional or what :haha: 

I know I don't mean to get at him it's just I keep having to remind him to be careful with my boobs cos they frickin kill and he never so much as offers to make me a cup of tea - I'm gonna stop bloody making them for him if I go make one see how he likes it! 

yeah you're right he probs thinks he has so much time to read the book I'm just being over sensitive cos of my hormones. Spoke to him this morning and we had a joke and laugh and I called him at brute lol. 

He'd read that you can freeze potatoes so he put some in the freezer ages ago, I took some out last night and they're disgusting and soggy and brown and smelly ha ha he said to me "Do you want me to make you some potatoes when you get home?!" in a really cute voice and I laughed my head off, bless him 

he hasn't complained that we haven't had sex in 4 weeks either, although I do keep offering him sexual favours and he only has to let me know if he wants special trouser kisses! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: trouser kisses! Haahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaaahahahahaha too funny ness! No sex in 4wks? Thats very unlike u ness! If i get a bfp i wud be the same, but only cos ive
Got what i wanted! Muwahahahaha. Trouser kisses, dh wud take them over sex anytime! I hate it tho. Especially cos i gota pretend thAt im loving it! How can anyone love having 'that' in there mouth, urggh yuuuuk! Lol. Hes a sweet guy ness. you both love each other so much and things will get better, am sure he will help you out more. Hes probably a little scared of your emotions! Youd better teach him that men shud never fcuk with a pregnant woman :haha:

Love ya ness :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> :rofl: trouser kisses! Haahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaaahahahahaha too funny ness! No sex in 4wks? Thats very unlike u ness! If i get a bfp i wud be the same, but only cos ive
> Got what i wanted! Muwahahahaha. Trouser kisses, dh wud take them over sex anytime! I hate it tho. Especially cos i gota pretend thAt im loving it! How can anyone love having 'that' in there mouth, urggh yuuuuk! Lol. Hes a sweet guy ness. you both love each other so much and things will get better, am sure he will help you out more. Hes probably a little scared of your emotions! Youd better teach him that men shud never fcuk with a pregnant woman :haha:
> 
> Love ya ness :hugs:

:haha: thought you'd like that one lol! I know - I'm feeling a little hornier than usual though to be honest i'm too tired to do anything anyway lol. He's not a highly sexed guy and I've explained why I feel too scared to do it right now - I know it's normal to perhaps have a slight bit of blood after sex when pregnant but think it would tip me over the edge right now ha ha. 

Yeah I don't mind giving him special trouser kisses it just seems to go on forever lol and I get lockjaw and bored :haha:

Bless our OH's they have to put up with us while we're consumed with TTC and then the hormones with pregnancy :haha: 

we're fine we love each other even though I'm a nagging old fish wife at the moment lol 

Love ya too babes xxx


----------



## giggles.

Hello ladies :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hell giggles! :wave: glad to see you in here :hug: 
Aww thats better nessie, everything will be fine :hug:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi giggles! 

I just spoke to him Diane - he said he was pissed off with me for being overdramatic when he hurt my boobs WTF?! 

I said I tell you what buddy, I'll give you a hard kick in your balls and tugg on them all day and see how much pain you're in when I squeeze them?? 

xx


----------



## giggles.

jelliebabie said:


> hell giggles! :wave: glad to see you in here :hug:

Hi Jelliebabie, I should post more :thumbup: Good to be here.



Nessicle said:


> Hi giggles!
> 
> I just spoke to him Diane - he said he was pissed off with me for being overdramatic when he hurt my boobs WTF?!
> 
> I said I tell you what buddy, I'll give you a hard kick in your balls and tugg on them all day and see how much pain you're in when I squeeze them??
> 
> xx

hahahaa Nessicle, that made me giggle, maybe you should try that :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

yes giggles u shud post more, but i warn you, this thread is extremely addictive haha. Nessie, he said what??? A definate hard squeeze of those balls required ness, dont be scared to do it too hard, Uve got what they had to offer :haha: thatll teach him :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: yep I got what I needed muuaaaahhhhhaaaaahhhhaaaaa (nessie's evil laugh) yeah I was even more upset when he said that so I've printed an idiot's guide off of the internet to give him some pointers lol 

x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol men don't get it.

hi diane my post count is probably urs and nesses combined. Lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Shan yeah yours is high too! In my defence I am a member of about 4 continual TTC threads and also managing the Softcups official testing thread too! :haha: xx


----------



## Aislinn

Morning girls. 

Ness - That is way to funny..... :thumbup:

Well I had a dream about all of you last night. Very weird.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha Shan yeah yours is high too! In my defence I am a member of about 4 continual TTC threads and also managing the Softcups official testing thread too! :haha: xx

I just talk a lot


----------



## shaerichelle

a dream? was I a vampire like Lorens dream?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan, hi aislinn! What was ur dream about aislinn?
Ness you dont need to defend yourself. Defence is the 1st sign of addiction though :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay so here is my plan starting tonight. Soy isoflavones from cd 5-9. its being called Natures clomid. Eat pineapple core from days 2-5 for implantation. Read this is supposed to help and You know it cant hurt.. And then from 1 dpo start progesterone cream again.

Diane any symptoms?


----------



## Aislinn

No Shannon you were not a vampire. 

It was kinda weird don't think i'm crazy. I had not faces just names and the look of this board. But It was Diane and I taking everyone under our wing. And we counseled everyone. But we also tried to get us all together. Like a meeting. The dream is a little fuzzy now.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. counseling us on getting bfps?


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie my dh is pretty much the same way they feel helpless and dont really understand what is going on so easier to continue like nothing is different we feel our bodies changing and we worry non stop and feel like crap most of the time but for them they need some visual proof it seems 

Kirstie honey hope everything goes ok today will be thinking of you im sure everything will come out fine 

Shey all I can say is what an ass and your better off without him he lets his mother control his life and what she wants will always come before you he seems very immature finish school get a good job and take care of yourself and your son then find you a man that controls his own life sorry I know easy for me to say but ive been there and done it and once you gain your independance and run your own life you will see 


Diane and Shan and everyone else HELLO


----------



## mommaof3

lol couseling us cause we have all slipped over the deep end I dont know about anyone else but my hormones are makeing me feel that way anyway dh had the cma awards on and I started crying i meen sobbing over a toby keith song cried so hard I made my stomach upset started gagging and peed all over myself again my uterus must be playing havoc on my bladder or soemthing im gonna have to go and my adult diapers if this keeps up lol


----------



## shaerichelle

okay my buddy is on vacation so I am going to get him outside to meet some new friends:)


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> lol couseling us cause we have all slipped over the deep end I dont know about anyone else but my hormones are makeing me feel that way anyway dh had the cma awards on and I started crying i meen sobbing over a toby keith song cried so hard I made my stomach upset started gagging and peed all over myself again my uterus must be playing havoc on my bladder or soemthing im gonna have to go and my adult diapers if this keeps up lol

OMG lol, I hate to see you in labor. Hope you feel better...:hugs:


----------



## Aislinn

I'm not sure what we talked about. I don't think it was getting BFP's. 

Told you guys weird dream. 

maybe it was just being understanding and helping each other through. Don't know.


----------



## mommaof3

I havent ever been in labor have no idea what it even feels like I have c-sections and they take the baby before labor starts if all possible usualy a week early


----------



## Aislinn

Diane how are you doing?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey aislinn. Aww a dream of me. Dont think anyone dreams of me lol. Im fine xx


----------



## jelliebabie

how are u aislinn? My bbs are still a lil tender, milky cm. Temp not going very high though the window was open again last night and i woke up feeling cold so its getting shut tonight lol. how
Are u shan? Nicole ur getting good at the spew-pee combination girl. I may have to send u A huge terry toweling over :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, u wouldnt seriously wanna feel labour would you? If i had a choice, i certainly wouldnt. the thought actually terrifies me. I think ive experienced a small part of it and it was BAD! I aint kiddin! i thought i was dying! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie! How are u chick? Xxx loren hw r u babe?
Shan, jo is asking if carbs are meant to make u burp :blush:


----------



## mommaof3

no Diane not if the end result was still a c-section lol but dont worry to much the epidural just feels funny not really painfull so im sure you will be fine and after its all your so taken with your baby that the pain is just kinda an after thought


----------



## Loren

heyyy every1!!! i am having such a bad bad bad day!!!!infact even worse than that!!!! how r u all???xxxxxx Hi Di!!!! :hugs: how r u chick?? hey kirstie how did the EPU go??xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane my dh thinks the pukeing peeing thing is just the funniest thing ever I told him last night if he keeps it up im gonna come over sit on his lap and see how hard he laughs when I pee all over both of us men just have no idea how being pregnant plays havoc on your body


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Loren why are you haveing a bad day honey


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Loren why are you haveing a bad day honey

welll sorry for the rant in advance........ me and OH slept through the alarm i missed a very important meeting and OH missed his course, ive been sackd, OH has got to try and get bk on his course or all his money will be stopped, weve got to pay rent in 2 weeks time!! i'm absoloutly skint and ive just found my half of the rent for this month in his coat, his mum has paid my half of the rent and gave him my muny so hes buying bits with it for his computer and he nos we need it, he told me this morning its my fuking fault we slept through :S i dont no y its my fault and then last nyt and this morning he said he doesnt want to try for a baby nomore i am totally devastated!!!now all my PMA is gon and ino i'm getting AF not BFP just got a bad feeling!!! oh and he sed wen he fones up his course manager should he say ive had another MC :| i burst out crying and flipped and he sed am pyscho then i sed u seen how i was with the real 1 y jinx me again!!! and he sed its just a fukin excuse geta grip :| wat the fuk!!!! this day can not get worse please!!!! definatly lost all PMA xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

aww Honey you have had a bad day I wouldnt pay to much attention to your oh men just like to rant and we are the ones usually on the receiving end its easier to blame you then say any of it was there fault and he was sleeping right there beside you when the alarm went off but the comment over the m/c was really out of line and Im so sorry you got fired could you not talk to them or wouldnt it do any good :hugs:


----------



## Loren

thanx sweety, nope ive already spoke to her and apoligized and she just sed no i feel totally ahsamed you wer ment to cum with me and u didnt turn up. so i have a telephone interview tomorow for a job with William Hill (betting shop) so hopefully that will go well!!!!ino hes a total prick isnt he!!!!!! oh and now i;m having a mild panic atak the dogs just threw up for no reason what so ever!!!! i cant cope!!!! cnt stop crying my life is absolutly shit i have the worse luck in the world!!! deffo not geting this BFP ino that 4 fact xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Aww I feel for you Ive had days like that myself and it will get better i know sometimes it doesnt seem that way but it will maybe you could go stay with your mom for a night or two and just take a little break moms always have a way of makeing things better and that will give your oh a little time to realize what an ass he was being


----------



## mommaof3

I was once told if I didnt have bad luck I wouldnt have any at all lol and it doesnt mean that you wont get a bfp this month so try and get your pma back it isnt over till af shows wish I was close enough to give you a big :hug:but just keep telling yourself it will get better and maybe in the long run this will be a good thing a new job kinda sounds exciting especially a betting shop


----------



## Nixilix

aww scouse, sorry you have a crappy time. boys are mean. Hope you get work sorted :)

I was having a stress earlier cause my opks still not positive and i want to flaming ovulate! So i came home and did my second opk of the day still nada (well a little faint line) but when i wiped my pom pom i had a gloop that streched like 2-3 inches so hopefully its on route!!!!! 

How is everyone else. Anyone heard from kirstie??? xxx


----------



## mommaof3

not since earlier she was lurking a little bit ago i believe but never did post


----------



## NurseKel

Wow! I am always so shocked at how douchy some of the OHs are to you ladies on here. I have divorced men for much less. I think it would be wise to think long and hard about whether or not you really want to have a child with these men (I use these term loosely). We always have to remember that once you have a child with someone they will forever be in your life. Believe me there are many days I wish my DH would have put more thought into having a child with his ex because now we are forever stuck with her craziness.


----------



## Nixilix

im making bread in a breakmaker.... what a geekazoid!


----------



## mommaof3

NurseKel said:


> Wow! I am always so shocked at how douchy some of the OHs are to you ladies on here. I have divorced men for much less. I think it would be wise to think long and hard about whether or not you really want to have a child with these men (I use these term loosely). We always have to remember that once you have a child with someone they will forever be in your life. Believe me there are many days I wish my DH would have put more thought into having a child with his ex because now we are forever stuck with her craziness.

ahh I feel ya there my dh has a crazy ex also no end to the havoc she causes and she lets there daughter get away with doing some pretty crazy things just to spite him


----------



## mommaof3

Yummy Rach that sounds really really good I swear I can almost smell fresh bread lmao


----------



## Nixilix

Diane have you heard from kirstie??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

shall i post you some nicole? :)


----------



## Nixilix

just checked on the bread and there is 2.22 on the timer... that so means im getting twins this month hahahahha


----------



## Loren

sorry HE wanted the laptop, and hes just been told, hes a 2 faced prick and i cant stand him!!! then he went in the bedroom came bk n was all nice fukn wanker!!!! and now hesl ike lets go ona walk wa dya weant 4 ya tea so ive just sed tha muny uve got I AM breaking into it seens tho technically its mine for bread and milk edct and he just shruggd n went ok!! wat is rong with men seriiusly wel i sud say BOYS needs to grow up big tym, thanx 4 the hugs nicole :) :hugs: being honest kel...... if i was to get my BFP and it wernt to work out i no 4 a full blown fact his mum n family wud b ther no mtter wa HIM ino he wud be distant or sumthin but end of the day ive just gta think be prepared for single motherhood itl b hard yer but end of the day i get to look after and watch my boy/girl grown up he dusnt so but hopefully wont cum to that :hugs: .thanx rachh!!!! :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

enough reading girls get writing!!


----------



## NurseKel

Nicole, so good to know that someone else walks in my shoes. There are many days I just wanna kick my hubby for his bad decision. Lol. My DD's dad is so easy to deal with and never causes problems with the DH and I.


----------



## mommaof3

well Loren maybe he realized what a jerk he was being I know we all say things we dont mean when were mad but he took it a little to far my ex was so bad I didnt date for 6 years after we divorced and Ive done it both ways raised 2 kids on my own and then have the lo with my current dh and I have to say its nice haveing a supportive man there to help but I always know if it comes to it I can do it on my own its hard and you struggle but its worth all that and more

Rach aww I so wish I was close enough to get a nice slice of that fresh baked warm bread sounds so yummy and maybe it is a sign your gonna get twins lol


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, im so so sorry honey :hug: :hugs: oh babe. I know it feels like everything has crashed around you babe but its not as bad as it seems! Your oh is just trying to hurt you.

You are both under immense pressure just now sweetheart, and he is saying things cos he knows itll hurt you. All its gona take is you getting a job and everything will seem a million times better. And whats this your not getting your bfp?! U not trusting my abilities now? Lol. Your not too far from me really, i may need to come and slap some sense into u! Xxx


----------



## Nixilix

i think it will be stale if i post it!! When is your next scan hun? xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi girls xxxxx loren wats up ?? u ok babe?? wat hav i missedxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

hey gem? how long now til the BFP? :)


----------



## mommaof3

NurseKel said:


> Nicole, so good to know that someone else walks in my shoes. There are many days I just wanna kick my hubby for his bad decision. Lol. My DD's dad is so easy to deal with and never causes problems with the DH and I.

lol my dsd is 15 and I just keep hopeing that when she turns 18 things will get better but if her mother keeps letting her do the stupid stuff she is now im not sure ill make it that long I have a very hard time keeping my mouth shut especially when she lets a 15 year old have sex with a 22 year old man drink and smoke and run the streets Ugh drives me mad


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Wow! I am always so shocked at how douchy some of the OHs are to you ladies on here. I have divorced men for much less. I think it would be wise to think long and hard about whether or not you really want to have a child with these men (I use these term loosely). We always have to remember that once you have a child with someone they will forever be in your life. Believe me there are many days I wish my *DH would have put more thought into having a child with his ex because now we are forever stuck with her craziness*.

OMG Yes, I deal with that :wacko: She has said this morning she doesnt want me to have a one on one convo with my stepdaughter who is having issues:haha: She doesnt dictate what happens in my house:finger:


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Nicole, so good to know that someone else walks in my shoes. There are many days I just wanna kick my hubby for his bad decision. Lol. My DD's dad is so easy to deal with and never causes problems with the DH and I.

Same here my ex and my DH get a long. He even comes in and chats. Thats how it should be for the kids sake, right? but people cant see the kids side of things just their own!


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> i think it will be stale if i post it!! When is your next scan hun? xx

not untill 20 or 22 weeks ugh Im trying to think of an excuse that sounds good enough for why I need one earlier lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mm fresh bread... I am gonna use my breadmaker today and tomorrow. Gluten free fresh bread is so much better... Im gonna make banana bread, cinnamon raisin bread and regular.. yummy!


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww loggggg!!!! just been readin bak....men r dicks!!!! sadly we need them 2 hav babies!!! u sed that!! hope ur nt feelin as bad now :) come on!!! PMA!!! U R gona get that BFP!! it all sounds heat of the moment bt its still mean. 

im 7dpo today!!! woooooooop wwwwwwooooooopppp!!

had the worst cramps ALL day!!!!!!! BLOATED to the extent my work pants hurt .....only wore them 2 weeks ago. welll tired zzzzzzzzzzz but hardly slept last nite and was up at 6am. oh and my god gross but ded gassy!!! feel like a balloon in my lower belly hahahaha ....mind duno if these r all symptoms of af. just the cramps got me today.....never ever get them!!!! FXD!!!

Hows every1 else doin???????????? any ss??

aand i did a sneaky hpt before cos im an addict and BFN lol .....wat was i expectin 7dpo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya rach, tooooooo longgggggggggg its bluddddyyyyy ages away hahaa ..... um no positive opks yet hun?? xxx


----------



## Nixilix

i wana be in the dpo part man.... boo!!

you are a poas addict. as am i! might have to do another opk in an hour or so!! oh girls i want us all to get bfps cause we so deserve it xxxxx

Nicole thats ages away! demand one!! :)


----------



## Nixilix

they are faint but no where near positive, but i got a gloop or real stretchy ewcm, never had really really stretchy stuff!! i have drunk LOADS more water this month though. hope that means i might o in the next few days. had lower back ache and also felt o pains a little, i think. im a geekazoid.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kirstie,:) How did things go?

:hugs: Loren.


----------



## Nixilix

kirstie r u ok? did everything go ok?? xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i feel sick in my tummy :( i feel like im gona come on but not :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

diane......any ss? xxx


----------



## mommaof3

gaww gonna have to make dh go to the store and buy me a darn brad maker now thanks Rach and Shan lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Sorry Nicole, make sure you get the one that does everything for you.. I just put the stuff in and push go lol


----------



## shaerichelle

bbl time for lunch n gardening


----------



## mommaof3

well I may just have him take me to the amish store they always have fresh bread and then I can just hit go on the microwave to warm it up a bit with a little metled butter I was gonna go make me some cinnamon toast and I guess I have ate all the bread BOOO I take the crust off and eat it when my tummy is giving me fits


----------



## mommaof3

Ok Kirstie you need to stop reading lol and let us all know how things went today


----------



## jelliebabie

i 2nd what nicole says! ''KIRSTIE TELL US YOU & SPUD are ok!'' :hug:
Gemma, those are really good symptoms babe! As for me, just sore bbs still. Possibly very mild cramps but cud be imagining it lol wheres loren got to? X


----------



## mommaof3

that girl has disappeared again I really hope nothing is wrong


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals! 

how is everyone?

Loren I just read about your awful day babe :hugs: gosh i'd kill my OH for speaking to me abrubtly let alone saying cruel things like that to me! I flipped out at him this morning for being careless with me! I've realised I completely over reacted but it's my hormones, I'm pissed off that it doesnt cross his mind regardless of me reminding him constantly

Oh well not much I can do I'm gonna have days like this hey?! 

My boobs kill again tonight and feel tingly and sore! Feel sick but managed to devour a roast dinner lol. 

Managed a massive poop for the first time in two days :rofl: think that's why I was having cramps! It was my tummy that felt really crampy and gripey! lol

I'm worried about Kirstie - I saw all your posts about asking how it went then she logged off....

xx


----------



## Nixilix

im eating a magnum


----------



## Nessicle

if I don't post we've just put a a film on "The Box" with cameron diaz!


----------



## Nixilix

im gonna rent that


----------



## Nixilix

my posts are so boring hahahahahah


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Howdy ladies!

Hope Kirstie is ok..maybe she wasn't really reading..?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I NEED some popcorn


----------



## xGemxGemx

hope youre okay kirstie hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

oooh, gota catch up on your bump pis dont go anywhere randy b xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

sorry lol i called them and am getting scanned on friday as should be 9weeks then. was told to take it easy so off work today. bleeding seems to have stopped and boobies hurt like mad so good signs lol i really appreciate all you wonderful ladies for caring :hugs: i feel loved lol 
loren sorry your having a hard time :hugs: you are def getting :bfp: so there lol i have enough pma for every1.
oh my i need fresh bread now!!! lol
how is every1? xxx


----------



## Nixilix

love the bump brandy xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

sorry lol i called them and am getting scanned on friday as should be 9weeks then. was told to take it easy so off work today. bleeding seems to have stopped and boobies hurt like mad so good signs lol i really appreciate all you wonderful ladies for caring :hugs: i feel loved lol 
loren sorry your having a hard time :hugs: you are def getting :bfp: so there lol i have enough pma for every1.
oh my i need fresh bread now!!! lol
how is every1? xxx
rachel i love magnums mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nixilix

i had to throw half magnum away cause it was too much atfer cottage pit!!! hehe!

glad you are ok. xxx


----------



## Nixilix

where are you bump pics!!


----------



## Wantabean

sorry double post stupid comp. i have the box. its ok, completely not what you will expect


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> loren, im so so sorry honey :hug: :hugs: oh babe. I know it feels like everything has crashed around you babe but its not as bad as it seems! Your oh is just trying to hurt you.
> 
> You are both under immense pressure just now sweetheart, and he is saying things cos he knows itll hurt you. All its gona take is you getting a job and everything will seem a million times better. And whats this your not getting your bfp?! U not trusting my abilities now? Lol. Your not too far from me really, i may need to come and slap some sense into u! Xxx

thanx chick ino wer getting on with eachother now, although i stil want to stab him in the nek with a knife!!! ( thats off step brothers haha) wer tlking n things now, he asked wat was rong b4 and i sed todayu cnt get any worse and wen he asked y...and i told him and wen i sed and uve broke my heart by saying u dnt want to try anymore for a baby an he sed noo i do want to, i was just mad, and this SMEP thing is getting on my nervs.so i just sed we'll carry it on this munf n try sumthin diff if the SMEP dusnt work!!oh and i thru in ther that...am not using u if i just wantd a baby then i'd go and sleep with sum1 till i got cort but the difference is am trying to get pregnant with YOUR baby!!! and he was all wantd cuddles and kisses then. haha noooo huni i dont doubt ur abilities its just the mood i'm in, on the plus side all day ive had a dull ache not period like tho from my pubic bone and groin to groin!!!i'll read up now my beautiful supportive ladies!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

well hopefully she has been busy and nothings wrong I think she would have posted had there been at least I hope thats the case


----------



## Wantabean

im here everything is fine lol


----------



## mommaof3

bout time you let us know everything was ok lol 

Loren glad you day is going better Men I tell ya and they call us moody lol

Rach im not talking to you or your bread maker lol


----------



## Nessicle

phew thank goodness you're ok Kirstie!! :hugs: 

we do love you! 

Oooh well The Box looked really good on the adverts so will see what it's like! 

OH has been lovely tonight bless him, think he realised I do need his support - even if he forgets 70% of the time it's still nice to have some support 

my baps are killing me tonight and feel a bit dizzy now and then! Had some nausea tonight but seems to become apparent when I'm hungry!


----------



## mommaof3

lol kirstie last post I seen was Nessies bandb has been acting funny for me today or its my internet service slowing everything down


----------



## mommaof3

Ness glad oh is being better sometimes they just need a little reminding sometimes I wish I could make my dh balls ache like my bb's I asked him if he had ever been kicked in the balls he said yes and I said well my bb's are my balls and Ive just been kicked a couple hundred times lol


----------



## Loren

it got worse b4 we made up haha he told me to get out.so i did and he folowd me to the bin shed haha.i wernt goin anywer i ad me jarmysa on i was just testing to see if he wud let me go haha.new it wud work.wellll i am over the moon ur ok kirstie and that the bleeding has stoppd!!! ad sooner a loaf of warbys haha than make me own yes very lazy!!!! lol PMA is slowly rolling bk in but stil very doubtful now but thanx for the PMA from u girls!!!! i really do appriciate it, wel am sitting here now feeling like AF is here so gna wip dwn the nik naks n have a peek ina min haha dnt need the loo so wont bother goin ther to chek.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: to u all :) xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

haha think its bnb coz mine is a bit mad 2.
ness once he sees scan and hears heartbeat things will change. garry was a bit dickish till my last scan. even he was crying which is soo not like him and now he is the nicest person ever and keeps kissing spud lol v cute xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww loren am glad things are better. Oooh achy pubic bone! Total symptom babe. Ive had little nippy feelings near my belly button, but feels like on this skin not the inside so dont think it counts :nope: lol. Rach, ur posts aint boring, ur just at the boring stage of waiting to ov thats all :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

only 3 mins til bread finished. ill try and post pic. nicole... you know you love me reallyyyyy!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol nicole - bless our OH's, they get off easy though! They can't see it but by the time they can start to see a bump the baby is fully formed! 

Right I'm off to watch this film bbiab xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> haha think its bnb coz mine is a bit mad 2.
> ness once he sees scan and hears heartbeat things will change. garry was a bit dickish till my last scan. even he was crying which is soo not like him and now he is the nicest person ever and keeps kissing spud lol v cute xx


aww bless him! But why do they have to be dicks hey?! I'm thinking about paying for an early scan to see the heartbeat if I can't wangle one on NHS - might play on my history of anxiety and depression a bit xx


----------



## Wantabean

cant wait for you guys to get your :bfp: :happydance: wooo xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww glad everything is ok, Kirstie :hugs: Fx'd for your scan! Can't wait to see you baba. xo


----------



## jelliebabie

im giving up smoking tomorrow also! Eeek. But am determined :thumbup: ive got a huge spot on the side of my chin! Doesnt look huge but feels it and its painful! Bbiab gota clean more shit! Luv yas xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

ness do what it takes for reassurance lol just say you have no symptoms and are getting really anxious and its effecting your whole life lol cry a little 2. dnt say reassurance scan though coz they dnt like giving them lol xxx


----------



## Wantabean

or tell them your convinced its twins ness :rofl: thanks brandy :hugs:


----------



## Loren

gd very gd symptom!!! chick!!!!!if not then diane i am sorry to say but u have fleas hahaha :) :hugs: got out of bed this morning and went to chek on mia she had opend the living room door got on me clean new fabric BEIGE corner couch and was sitin ther like it was ok eating 1 of my dvd cases!!!!!!!fuming!!!!!! as i shoutd at her she ran across it!!!!! little bitch!!! av sore sore nostril!!!!!! ooooo glees on at 9 :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

awwww ur OH is veryyy cute Kirstiee!!!!!bless he he he. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

my bread is stuck in the f*cking tin hahah


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Rach!


----------



## Nixilix

My OH just got it out, he came in with it and went "its a boy" i wish a baby was that easy to produce :(


----------



## Wantabean

dogs can be such a pan lol 
thats kinda cute rach, at least you know he is thinking about babies lol


----------



## Nixilix

thats true!!!


----------



## Wantabean

ok i need a lil help. i have an engagement party in 3 weeks and plan on having a bump like brandy's ( :rofl: ) and need a new dress. any ideas? xxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol I didnt want any of your bread any way Rach 

Oh I wish dh would hurry up and get off work im starving and the only thing that sounds good is a philly cheese steak sub I had one last night so Im trying to think of another reason why I need one tonight lol


----------



## mommaof3

well depends on if you wanna kinda hide your bump or really show it off lol


----------



## Wantabean

thats easy nicole lol the baby wants it not you lol


----------



## Wantabean

i wana show it off lol ill be 12weeks 1 then :happydance: i want every1 to see what we have done lol its garrys friends and i think most of them know coz he cant keep his gob shut lol


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha rach!!xxx

hmmmm wat about 1 of them dresses like what ive pickd for ladies day kirstie??

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ladiesdaydress2.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ladiesdaydress1.jpg

the white 1

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ladiesday3.jpg


----------



## Loren

ther flowy but with the waist band it will swoop over ur bump!! and show it off but make it look elegant and not like ur squezzd into it!!!xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh pretty! I love the first one..and hopefully it'll show off a nice bumpy! Unless you're one of those that won't show till 20 wks lol..tahts how my first was.


----------



## Wantabean

loren i love the first 1!!! how elegant. where and how much? lol


----------



## Wantabean

haha i think i am gona show soonish. bloat has disappeared and tiny bump is hard lol come on bump!!! lol
loren i want that as wedding dress!!! i need that as wedding dress!! lol


----------



## Loren

i havent gota clue kirst!!! but i guess if you take the pic to a dress makers u can get it done in 3 weeks!!! ive been luking for 1 for weeks to see ow much but only frign givs me fancy dress 1s!!!xxxx i think u and ur bump will luk very elegant but sexy and show off ur likkle bumpy in a gorjis way!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha get it madeeeeeeeeee kirstie!!!!!!!! and then u can have it ur way!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Lovely dresses.. I like the first one too..

:wave: Hello ladies... How is everyone doing? The OH is on his way over to tune up my car, I'm going to be strong and NOT give in... Even if he Begs like a DOG... :lol:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi everyone


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, youd prob have to have it made..at least then you know you're getting exactly what you want :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Shan and Kim :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

could be a plan loren!!! thanks huni :hugs: def for wedding. my other1 had to be sold as i dnt have a chance in hell of making it fit lol ooooo cant wait to be a mrs :happydance: xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Brandy, Lovin the bump sweetie can't wait to see your scan soon :)

Just relaxin at home...


----------



## Wantabean

oooo thats quite dangerous lol stand your ground girl!!! unless your oving MWAHAHA kiddin lol 
hi shan how are you? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad it went well Kirstie.

Loren, glad things are better

Nicole hope you feel better soon

Diane,,enjoy cleaning up the poo. You are preparing for motherhood!

Kim, hi :hugs: Use him and abuse him lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you! :D Only one more week EEEEEEEEEEK!!!

So you're gonna resist his charms eh? Good luck..lol. I know I couldn't, in the state I'm in *drool*


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie, I am doing just ok.


----------



## Wantabean

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thank you! :D Only one more week EEEEEEEEEEK!!!
> 
> So you're gonna resist his charms eh? Good luck..lol. I know I couldn't, in the state I'm in *drool*

:rofl: i just woke poppie up laughing really loudly lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

HAHA Oops :blush:

Seriously though! Omggggg!!!


----------



## Loren

hiiiiiiii hopin&prayin!!!! am fine thanx u?? hahahaha give him a treat for begging (by that i mean a cuppa or a can haha) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey shan :wave: xxxx

i agree with brandyyy!!!!xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

haha me and garry have :sex: twice since i got pg lol promised him only another 3 and a half weeks and i would even put a ticker on this to countdown lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

What are you up to Shannon?


----------



## Loren

hahhaa every1s goin mad!!!! ur welcome kirstie :D ive pikd 1 of them because i plan on having left over bump or a bump on the day of ladies day next yr haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanx shan :) xx


----------



## Wantabean

that is a good plan loren!! lol extra bumpage and a beautiful baby girl :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy I am doing some thinking and I am trying to decide on a dish to make for dinner.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hmm..make something simple and relax a bit :hugs:

I made homemade chicken noodle soup tonight..it was so good!


----------



## Wantabean

hi to every1 reading :wave:


----------



## Loren

yayyyy i'd love to have 1 hand reading over on here and the other feeding my little millie!!!!! so cuteeee!!!! had a scary pain b4 in my left hip!!! uno 1 tha makes u think :O could that be :D .....then changes to thinking eptopic :| xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im actually wanting to make indian lol. We have decided no processed foods anymore..eeepp..


----------



## Wantabean

good for you shan. 
loren it COULD be baby saying budge over im trying to live in here lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its gonna be hard but I have to do it, I don't OV till next week GRRRR... lol

:lol: Shannon, Yea I would be he "thinks" he's gonna get it... Nope... maybe Next week ;) How are you holding up?

Brandy, that week will fly by... I'm so excited for you..

Nichole where are you... Philadelphia Cheesesteak sounds Great!! Yummi

Wantabean "Kristy"... Are you having twins??

Loren, hope things are going better for ya sweetie, guys can be dicks at times, give em hell girlie..

Where is Lady Di at today?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well I am beat..its 10:30..bedtime for me!

Gnight and lots of love to all you girls :hugs:


----------



## Loren

thank u huni :D i did giv him ghell and hes being nice as pie!!!! :D hahaha am hungry now!!! wel uno what u gta do next week break sumthin else in ur car and fne him hahha xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Brandy, nite time already... wow 

Nite Babes :hugs: Have a good nite get some rest, talk to ya soon sweetie ;)


----------



## Nixilix

I miss loads of pages when I'm off but no one talks when I'm on haha. Brandy is sooooo randy brandy! Love it. Love those dresses too!! I'm plating battlefield. Did opk a bit ago, it's defo darker but can't get piccie up cause now on Iphone, I'm waiting for my turn pm battlefield. 

U ok shan. I see u Reading gem, u ok Hun. 

Holy majoly I think I have o pain whoop de la whoop!! A to the mazing!!


----------



## Loren

ni nite brandy!!!! sweet dreams hunny!!!! lots and lots and lots of love to u and bump!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thank u 4 the add chick :D xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Di went to clean up POOP!! haha xxxx she shud b bk soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Loren said:


> thank u huni :D i did giv him ghell and hes being nice as pie!!!! :D hahaha am hungry now!!! wel uno what u gta do next week break sumthin else in ur car and fne him hahha xxxxxxx

I'm sure he'll come around, I'm gonna hold out, I'm gonna try really hard... He's so damn HOTT... I've got 3 months to make up LOL... I'm gonna get him on my fertile day next Weds... I'm gonna take it... lmao...

Men need guidence, there lost causes without us, they just don't know it... lol


----------



## mommaof3

kim just waiting on dh to call and watchin g finding nemo lol and cleaning up the lo mess


----------



## Wantabean

hey nah its just one big baby lol they dnt know what happened to other sac :shrug: more than happy though as long as he holds on lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Loren said:


> Di went to clean up POOP!! haha xxxx she shud b bk soon xxxxxxxxxx

:lol: ur too funny... thanks.. I hope to catch her on later tonight, umm IF i'm not too occupied that is... Man I really really need it, BUT IF I give it to him he thinks he's back in, soooo I have to hold off... :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wantabean said:


> hey nah its just one big baby lol they dnt know what happened to other sac :shrug: more than happy though as long as he holds on lol

I'm so happy your pregnant, its been a rough journey, I'm praying for you hun... this one is super strong beanie... :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

night brandy :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim and Rachel. I am okay. Just been trying not to focus on ttc. I am upset as I am pretty sure I was preggo this time but the egg had issues. I am at a loss. My af was abnormal as well.

How are you doing Rachel?


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim. Be strong dont give in lol


----------



## Nixilix

Aww Hun, it's rubbish feeling rubbish. I wish we both had stickier eggs :) this time is our turn though. I'm ok, want to know I ovulated. Even if af comes I'd just be happy to ovulate. In already 2 days later than normal so af is gonna be late cause going by 14-16 lp after last month. the opk was stronger so gonna test 3 times tomorrow. Temp still dead low but also quite eratic?? It's so confusing. I've met lots of friends on here. Thanks for helping me :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## Wantabean

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hey nah its just one big baby lol they dnt know what happened to other sac :shrug: more than happy though as long as he holds on lol
> 
> I'm so happy your pregnant, its been a rough journey, I'm praying for you hun... this one is super strong beanie... :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you sooo much :hugs: you will be 2 soon. tell him you will meet for a drink just to chat at weekend then have your way with him wen you ov then tell him you just dnt feel the same. that way you can steal his spermies and not have to put up with him hehe he wont even know mwahaha


----------



## Wantabean

bbiab spud needs fed lol xxx


----------



## molly85

flying visit thought I'dsay high. really sad couple of days so need my bed. se you guys on wednesday i think.

Bye


----------



## Nixilix

u ok babes xx


----------



## Loren

u ok jo?????xxxx

IF ANY1 FANCIES A CRY!!!! i have just found a film thats on at 10.35pm on ITV1 "StepMom"!!!! omg i cannot wait for it to cum on!!!!!! :D :D :D feel like a gd winge!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Jo, 

Whats wrong? You ok?


----------



## Nixilix

Love stepmom scouse. Am I allowed to call u scouse? Xx :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Nixilix said:


> Aww Hun, it's rubbish feeling rubbish. I wish we both had stickier eggs :) this time is our turn though. I'm ok, want to know I ovulated. Even if af comes I'd just be happy to ovulate. In already 2 days later than normal so af is gonna be late cause going by 14-16 lp after last month. the opk was stronger so gonna test 3 times tomorrow. Temp still dead low but also quite eratic?? It's so confusing. I've met lots of friends on here. Thanks for helping me :) :) :) :) :)

Rach it maybe different because of the loss. Mine was crazy last month. I think if I dont have a sticky bean this month I am done with ttc its to much on me and causing me lots of fibro pain. I bet you are oving in the next few days.


----------



## Loren

i do tooo!!!!!! yerrr course ya r chick :D xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

well that film was erm bizarre to say the least! 

not staying on long as exhausted and beanie needs sleep lol - thanks for the advice about the scan though Kirstie! :thumbup: 

Shan chin up babe you are gonna get your bfp xxx

Rach hope you ov in the next day or so - sounds like you are gonna very soon! 

Loren glad things are better with OH!! 

:wave: hi Kim! Hi jo!

Sorry to anyone else I missed, I know Brandy has gone to bed and Diane is cleaning up crap lol - night all and speak soon xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh I am a stepmom.. Right now I am not liking the ex. Or my ex for that matter. Keeping DS up the day after he had a fever makes me angry.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm not feelin it... He's acting weird... Oh well, theres next week when I OV... lmao...
He went to go get some beer lol... I'll be back on later tater...

Shan hang in there girlie, don't give up :hugs:

Talk to ya later on tonight MuWah...


----------



## mommaof3

Loren said:


> u ok jo?????xxxx
> 
> IF ANY1 FANCIES A CRY!!!! i have just found a film thats on at 10.35pm on ITV1 "StepMom"!!!! omg i cannot wait for it to cum on!!!!!! :D :D :D feel like a gd winge!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh I love that movie and it is a real tear getter hope you got your tissues ready lol


----------



## Loren

thank u ness :) :hugs: go giv beanie sum sleep missy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha thanx kim, u go get ur swimmers sumtym soon huni pie spk later xxxxxxxxxxxx mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim beer will lead to the bedroom didnt anyone tell you how many unplanned births start out this way


----------



## Loren

yerrrrrr i love tearjerkers!!!and thats a real gd 1!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i'm dieng to POAS!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

O MY JESUS CHRIST!!!!!wen i got pregnant in january asda had a baby and toddler sale on right!!!! it started the day b4 i found out and i was going to buy things frm ther on the friday i was 7 weeks the day b4 it finished but the MC was a week b4. and guess what adverts jst came on......BABY AND TODDLER SALE starting tomorow till the 8th of may!!!!!! r these signs or just coinsidence!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

how many dpo are you and I always say practice practice lol


----------



## mommaof3

Jo are you ok


----------



## Loren

erm wel i dnt no haha going by CM i'd say 6dpo but by ticker which i like more is 7dpo hahah xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> Ugh I am a stepmom.. Right now I am not liking the ex. Or my ex for that matter. Keeping DS up the day after he had a fever makes me angry.

Whats going on with the Ex's?


----------



## Aislinn

mommaof3 said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> u ok jo?????xxxx
> 
> IF ANY1 FANCIES A CRY!!!! i have just found a film thats on at 10.35pm on ITV1 "StepMom"!!!! omg i cannot wait for it to cum on!!!!!! :D :D :D feel like a gd winge!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> oh I love that movie and it is a real tear getter hope you got your tissues ready lolClick to expand...

It is a very good movie. Very sad


----------



## mommaof3

ah what the heck Loren get you a cheapie its still early but you never know and it will satisfy your addiction lol 

Shan how is your ds feeling


----------



## Loren

haha i have 1 cheapie here!!! so i mite pee onit and then get ONE b4 the 23rd wen i'm peeing with di and gem xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

YAY my philly cheesesteak is on the way and its on fresh baked bread RACH lol I have the best dh he asked what I wanted and all he said was are you kidding me I said nope its a craveing lol


----------



## mommaof3

yes Loren I think you really need to parctice before the 23 your going up against some poas pros you need to be prepared lol


----------



## shaerichelle

My buddy is feeling much better. 

Nicole 12 weeks tomorrow?

Exes Aislinn, mine isnt being responsible and well DH yah shes pissing me off. Saying the girls dont like it here. Really? Is that why her daughters are always wanting to cook with me and craft and always happy. SHe needs to stop portraying her unhappiness on the girls and get a clue. I love my dsd's and I know in this day and age its hard to find woman that love other peoples children. She should consider herself lucky and that I am not like my stepmom.


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> My buddy is feeling much better.
> 
> Nicole 12 weeks tomorrow?
> 
> Exes Aislinn, mine isnt being responsible and well DH yah shes pissing me off. Saying the girls dont like it here. Really? Is that why her daughters are always wanting to cook with me and craft and always happy. SHe needs to stop portraying her unhappiness on the girls and get a clue. I love my dsd's and I know in this day and age its hard to find woman that love other peoples children. She should consider herself lucky and that I am not like my stepmom.

Its great you love them she should see that and be happy the kids are happy with you and your nice to them.


----------



## mommaof3

she probably feels a little threathened(sp) Shan just for the very reason she should be happy 

YAY 12 weeks gonna go get my hair done next week its a mess lol


----------



## Wantabean

loren PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE go on go on go on!!!! hehe


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gotta go feed my little beanie


----------



## Loren

i pee'd haha i ran into OH because ther was the faintest of lines eveer and 4 once he seen it it stayd for like 5 mins then now its gon!!!!!!i neva get evaps on IC wata mind fuck that was haha got over excited aswel :( o wel bring on friday xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes, Aislinn and Nicole, but I think with their culture it makes it so much damn harder for me. Ugh. I told DH her and I need to have a one on one. I grew up in the US she didnt and the way she is raising my stepdaughter is not a good way.. if you know what I mean. Now my 10 yr old stepdaughter wants to go to school dances!


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren said:


> i pee'd haha i ran into OH because ther was the faintest of lines eveer and 4 once he seen it it stayd for like 5 mins then now its gon!!!!!!i neva get evaps on IC wata mind fuck that was haha got over excited aswel :( o wel bring on friday xxxxxxxxxxxx

I had one of those on an IC.:growlmad:


----------



## Wantabean

maybe its just the start of a bfp loren? ooo i so hope it is huni :hugs:


----------



## Loren

horrible isnt it shan xxx :hugs:

i really hope so kirst!!!! what got me more excited was the fact OH cud c it!!!!weneva i show him them in the past n sed luk he says ur wierd thers ntn ther!!! :( o wel least ive got like 8-7 days haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lady di is back! Haha thanks kimmie, i liked that one :flower: my guesses are you gave in to temptation! Well, woman have 'needs' too lol. Start of bfp loren? Dam im gonna have to poas too now! Going into 6dpo wtf am i doing? :rofl: back soon xx


----------



## Loren

haha i frign hope so Di!!!!!!! hahaha u gta pee!!!!i just did!!!xxxxxx and i pee'd with over 4hrs worth of pee aswel!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> Yes, Aislinn and Nicole, but I think with their culture it makes it so much damn harder for me. Ugh. I told DH her and I need to have a one on one. I grew up in the US she didnt and the way she is raising my stepdaughter is not a good way.. if you know what I mean. Now my 10 yr old stepdaughter wants to go to school dances!

Yes it has to be really hard. Have you guys ever had a talk? Maybe she would listen.. (I don't really believe that LOL ) 

Well if they have a dad that is involved then he has a bit of a say. I would think.


----------



## shaerichelle

U girls r funny. I wont pee on hpt and until way after I know af is gone.


----------



## jelliebabie

ok, :bfn: :haha: its so exciting tho lol. I peed in a pot, and my pee was like cloudy lemonade :confused: lucky i wasnt thirsty lol.
nicole i hope you n beanie have enjoyed that philly cheese steak, ooh lala.
Rachel, i hope u ov soon honey! :hugs:
Loren, we dont get itv1, its stv here damn it!
Shan, i read mixed reviews on the pineapple. Some say it helps with implantation, others say it can cause an obortive reaction!
Wheres the gorgeous callie tonight?
Kirstie, am so glad wee tottie is well and causing you symptoms :hug:
Hi aislinn :wave: hi giggles :wave:
I was watching hells kitchen and was almost crying when dave won. Emotional! That bitch witch beta not be on her way or else :growlmad:


----------



## Loren

heres a site 4 the ladies with ther bfps in the UK!!! ive had it saved for wenits my turn xxxxxx 

https://www.mumandbabyonline.co.uk/ra/register.aspx


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Aislinn and Nicole, but I think with their culture it makes it so much damn harder for me. Ugh. I told DH her and I need to have a one on one. I grew up in the US she didnt and the way she is raising my stepdaughter is not a good way.. if you know what I mean. Now my 10 yr old stepdaughter wants to go to school dances!
> 
> Yes it has to be really hard. Have you guys ever had a talk? Maybe she would listen.. (I don't really believe that LOL )
> 
> Well if they have a dad that is involved then he has a bit of a say. I would think.Click to expand...

He does have a say but shes out of state so its more like she will do whatever.. I did talk to her once in Sept. She said I married a mean ugly man and was talking about how bad he was. I told her to let go of the past the man I married is different from the man she sees. Its time to try to co-parent and let the girls be kids and not have to deal with it all. She said at the end just be nice to my girls like I am so big huge mean person.:dohh:


----------



## Loren

hahaha omg di my pee was like cloudy lemo to hahahaha OH asked if i had a problem goin on dwn ther i always pee in a deodarant lid hahahaha xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

its growlmad diane lol

If you eat to much yes.. I will probably just have it once... Its the core of the pineapple


----------



## Loren

hahaha i had to it was an urge because i new it was ther!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> ok, :bfn: :haha: its so exciting tho lol. I peed in a pot, and my pee was like cloudy lemonade :confused: lucky i wasnt thirsty lol.
> nicole i hope you n beanie have enjoyed that philly cheese steak, ooh lala.
> Rachel, i hope u ov soon honey! :hugs:
> Loren, we dont get itv1, its stv here damn it!
> Shan, i read mixed reviews on the pineapple. Some say it helps with implantation, others say it can cause an obortive reaction!
> Wheres the gorgeous callie tonight?
> Kirstie, am so glad wee tottie is well and causing you symptoms :hug:
> Hi aislinn :wave: hi giggles :wave:
> I was watching hells kitchen and was almost crying when dave won. Emotional! That bitch witch beta not be on her way or else :madgrowl:

:hi:


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> Aislinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Aislinn and Nicole, but I think with their culture it makes it so much damn harder for me. Ugh. I told DH her and I need to have a one on one. I grew up in the US she didnt and the way she is raising my stepdaughter is not a good way.. if you know what I mean. Now my 10 yr old stepdaughter wants to go to school dances!
> 
> Yes it has to be really hard. Have you guys ever had a talk? Maybe she would listen.. (I don't really believe that LOL )
> 
> Well if they have a dad that is involved then he has a bit of a say. I would think.Click to expand...
> 
> He does have a say but shes out of state so its more like she will do whatever.. I did talk to her once in Sept. She said I married a mean ugly man and was talking about how bad he was. I told her to let go of the past the man I married is different from the man she sees. Its time to try to co-parent and let the girls be kids and not have to deal with it all. She said at the end just be nice to my girls like I am so big huge mean person.:dohh:Click to expand...

Maybe she is and that is why she is thinking you would be... :shrug: 
I agree kids should be allowed to be kids but sometimes parents can't see that.


----------



## jelliebabie

a deoderant lid :haha: i use a jug. Im a snob :rofl:
Thanks shan i realised what i did, tried to change it before anyone noticed but failed, im a plonker!
How are u aislinn sweetheart? Loren u had lemonade peepee too? :yipee: can we create that as a new 'symptom' :rofl:


----------



## Loren

it is a symptom!!!! cloudy/smelly wee!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

sorry its darkend or smelly wee!!! lol xxxx hahaha i just pikd it up 1 day and keep peeing init!!! got sik of peeing on my hand!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

all my spots have cleared!!!!! only got 1 that i can feel but not see!!!! :D xxxxxx usualy luk like a spotty teenshager haha amean teenager hahahaha i at t leave that on coz i went t press post and ad spelt teenager like that hahahah xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> a deoderant lid :haha: i use a jug. Im a snob :rofl:
> Thanks shan i realised what i did, tried to change it before anyone noticed but failed, im a plonker!
> How are u aislinn sweetheart? Loren u had lemonade peepee too? :yipee: can we create that as a new 'symptom' :rofl:


I'm sleepy.. :sleep:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww aislinn, u go get some good rest girlie :hugs:
Damm loren, u got me excited there with the cloudy pee lol. And i hope u where kiddin bout the peeing in your hand :shock: or is it a scouse thing? Lol x


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahahahaha nooooooo i meant wen u put the test unda neath and pee on it and it happens to go on ur hand or fingers hahahahaha pee in my hand hahahahahahahha only u cud cum out with sumthin like that hahahahha.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> aww aislinn, u go get some good rest girlie :hugs:
> Damm loren, u got me excited there with the cloudy pee lol. And i hope u where kiddin bout the peeing in your hand :shock: or is it a scouse thing? Lol x

Not yet. Doing some work at home. All kinds of fun... :happydance:


----------



## Loren

ohhhh it can be a sign of pregnancy tho di cloudy wee just googled it xxxxx


----------



## Loren

Cloudy urine is a very common symptom to encounter while pregnant, and can have a multitude of causes. Fortunately most of these causes are either benign or can be easily treated, however there are a few which can be potentially dangerous to both mother and child. Because of this making a correct diagnosis is essential in ensuring an expectant mother remains healthy throughout her pregnancy.

In many women, pregnancy brings about hormonal and dietary changes that often account for temporary symptoms like cloudy urine. As both eating a lot of dairy products and large meals before you go to sleep can produce cloudy urine the next morning


----------



## Wantabean

in dianes defence i thought you ment actually peeing into your hand lol xx


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh loren! I just did a search and a woman had asked if cloudy pee was a sign of pregnancy. Most people said no, but when she went her drs her dr said its a good pg sign and did a test and she was preggers :yipee:
Its also a common sign of a uti, which is also common in pregnancy! Woohoo xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I had cloudy urine ...


----------



## Wantabean

i have blokes pee :rofl: its cloudy and smelly. wooooooooo go girls


----------



## Loren

hahaha kirstie i might seem loopy but no i did and have never pee'd in my hand hahahaha.xxxxxxxxx :ROFL: yayyyyy hahaha for the blokes weeeeeee!!!!!

ohhhhh Diane :D :D :D :yipee: :headspin: :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxx

uno wen i pee next am gna sniff it it has to be dun!!!xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh good minds think alike loren, googles fab aint it haha. Thanks kirsty! And she tried to pin that on my dirty mind lol hahaha x


----------



## mommaof3

mine has cleared up some but it use to be cloudy and smelled like cheerios and tmi here but looked like it had little floaty things in it


----------



## Loren

:D inoooo!!! hahahahaha never mind kirstie thort that to, u stil have a dirty mind haha xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

alright I am off for most of the week or so. Not sure when I am coming back.


----------



## Loren

un o wen u say floaty bits brandy.....mine is cloudy but luks like oil uno wen oil or fat gets that look wen it with water or even alone?? gets them shiny bits in it on gthe surface duz that make sense thats wa mines like xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

your gonna sniff it? Thats acceptable, just dont drink it :haha:
Woohoooo for the mans pee kirstie :yipee: :happydance: :dance: :crib: :wohoo:


----------



## Wantabean

haha you are loopy loren, thats why we love you :hugs: 
i dont need to sniff mine lol its pungent :rofl: should really drink more haha


----------



## mommaof3

yeah something like that then had what looked like little bits of something like the pulp from a lemon really hard to explain just alot different then usual and the smell was just plain weird


----------



## Wantabean

you are all crazy lol but i love it. its not a dirty mind loren its a scottish mind hahaha


----------



## mommaof3

Have a good week with your buddy Shan


----------



## Loren

hahaha wel thats made me more excited then nicole!!!!i calld u brandy b4 sorry hun haha. i left it in the pot by accident the other night and my wee went clear and the cloudyness went to the bottom of the lid!!1i'm gna pee and sniff ina min.....hahaha yer wel use prob think i do so i'm gna wee in my hand then drink it frm ther!!! that acceptable enuff hahaha. awwww i love u to kirstie and the other 4C's!!!! am having a cry now its geting to the end of stepmom!!!! hahahahaha potent weeeeee from kirstieee!!!!! haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahahaha wel i have seen trainspotting so goodness me ino what u lot r like hahahah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love yas really :)  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

its been cool her the past couple of days but im really starting to think my body is even more out of wack then usual Im so cold today that I have my winter pj's on a heavy sweatshirt and I still so cold that Im shakeing and usually im burning up lol


----------



## mommaof3

No worries Loren I still have problems with names lol


----------



## mommaof3

bbiab dh wants the computer


----------



## Loren

awwww beanies taking all ur warmth sweety!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

yup trainspotting is exactly what were like :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up lol xxx


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha ;) ever seen shooters??xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren honey, im pretty sure u scousers have dirty minds too! You where the 1st to introduce lesbians to soapland :haha:
Have u sniffd ur pish yet? :rofl: i take it you have a busy week shan? Have fun, 
Hopefully speak to u soon :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hahaha sum r very dirty!!!! i'm semi dirty sober and filthy wen drunk hahahha.true true true!!!!!nope but i am going to now hahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

so howd it smell? lol


----------



## Loren

just like wee haha uno like a warm nappie wee smell haha normal weey smell xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

you will just have to keep of sniffin it then loren, try not to get high on it tho :haha:


----------



## Shey

hello ladies


----------



## Loren

hahahaha o i!!!! Mias wee smells like shes prego haha. hey shey xxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

u been sniffing mias wee too now? This is getting weirder by the minute! Lol. Hows things shey? X


----------



## Shey

how u ladies doing tonight?


----------



## Loren

nooooo haha wen she wee's outside the wind blows the smell bleev me!!! its only since shes had her antibiotics dnt dtart me on the thing that cums out that end o my gee wizz!!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

fine thanx shey!! u?xx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha loren! Gud nite ma wee sexy chicka, a reeely have to sleep now, am cream crackered, luv ya babe, spk to u tomorrow! Hope to hear more symptoms from u :hugs:


----------



## Shey

still upset


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> haha loren! Gud nite ma wee sexy chicka, a reeely have to sleep now, am cream crackered, luv ya babe, spk to u tomorrow! Hope to hear more symptoms from u :hugs:

gd nite my little sweet peices of short bread!!! luv ya to huni pie!!!!! i cant seem to get tired although this headache is making me wna go close my eyes!!!! spk tmra babe u to u best have loads 4 me tomorow lol ni nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

y has anything happend since shey??xx


----------



## Shey

just people saying shit on facebook


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wantabean said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantabean said:
> 
> 
> hey nah its just one big baby lol they dnt know what happened to other sac :shrug: more than happy though as long as he holds on lol
> 
> I'm so happy your pregnant, its been a rough journey, I'm praying for you hun... this one is super strong beanie... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sooo much :hugs: you will be 2 soon. tell him you will meet for a drink just to chat at weekend then have your way with him wen you ov then tell him you just dnt feel the same. that way you can steal his spermies and not have to put up with him hehe he wont even know mwahahaClick to expand...

:lol: Well you ALL would be proud of Me, I blew him off... not literally speaking hehehe. He tried and tried and did NOT suceed, he thinks I had someone else coming over haha... It was so hard not to, but the lil voice in my head said NO, he'll keep treating you like he did if you put out, so I did'nt.
We'll see how next week unfolds, question is do I want to steal his spermies... lol He's Hott as Hell but I'd be heartbroken without him so I'm just gonna sit back and see how the cards unfold... I have to pat myself on the back, it was sooo tempting but I will respect myself more in the mornin...

My time will come... I hope... lol

Get some rest and take care of yourself hun... Nite nite :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> lol Kim beer will lead to the bedroom didnt anyone tell you how many unplanned births start out this way

Nichole I chickened out, he was in my bedroom LOL... Maybe next time ;)

Loren you crack me up, question is If I have to steal them I don't want them... lol All in good time, but thank you ladies for your support, I just have so many unresolved feelings for him, I got scared :( 

Luv u all bunches... Off to La la land... :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kim! So proud of you :D :D :D Good job girl!

I'm only up for a few more minutes..got up to get DD off to school. Thank goodness I don't have to go out in this cold weather..I can snuggle up in my warm bed next to DH ..mmmmmmmmmm

zzzzzzzz


----------



## Nixilix

You pee smellers!!

Well low low temp today, gonna use 2 maybe 3 opks today asbo think I might get surge. Haven't spoke to oh today cause he went to sleep last night. Now I'm thinking we not gonna do enough. Did cd8 cd11 today is cd14 and he better give out. If I get surge today will tonight, tmorrow and thursday be ok?? What a nobber!


----------



## Wantabean

rach am sorry i dnt know much about smep but i seduced garry every 2nd night for middle 2 weeks and it done the job didnt use opks. hopefully some1 will be on that knows :hugs: 
well done kim, really proud of you. maybe he will start showin you some respect. ma mama always says 'treat them mean, keep them kean' lol :hugs: 
how is every1 this fine morning? xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks Hun. He hasn't even cottened on to why I'm not speaking to him.


----------



## Wantabean

yeah men can be a bit slow lol go jump his bones!!! lol


----------



## giggles.

Morning all.
Hope you get your surge Nixilix :dust:

:hug:


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> i have blokes pee :rofl: its cloudy and smelly. wooooooooo go girls

mine is too kirsty! Lol OH was like eurgh what's that smell?! He was brushing his teeth and I was having a pee :rofl: 

It really does have a strange sweet but not nice smell to it!


----------



## jelliebabie

morning giggle :wave:
Morning nessie :wave:
Morning rach :wave:
Kimmie :hugs: im very proud of you girl! You know deep down the right thing to do :thumbup:
Temp above coverline today, woke up boiling hot! But it is a nice day outside so thats probs why! Ok, so its my giving up smoking day! Well ive still got 5 cigs left
So i will start after them :haha: ness, no more painful bap squeezing then? Lol.
Rachel good luck girl getting that surge! Anyone know where callies got to? she wasnt on yesterday at all! :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! 

Rach I only bd'd on CD13, 14 and 15 this cycle so think you will have it covered - they say to bd three days in a row from +opk so that sounds about right. I only bd'd 2 days in a row and didnt even do it two days later like it says you should.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh how exciting Diane with the temps!! :happydance: 

ha ha no more boob squeezing thankfully though I did have to remind him again when he got a bit too squeezy cuddling me! Bless him - I'm not feeling as emotional today just a bit anxious but that's nothing new! 

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

ness, you just gotta CHILL woman! Everythings gona be fine, stressings not good for the wee man! Learn to relax, and take time out :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I know Diane it's just hard cos I have anxiety problems anyway so it's hard to reign the ol' worries in! 

I wish it was something I could control it's just right there like a feeling that you can't stop it's horrible! I seem fine when I get home and just chilling out but it gets worse when I'm at work maybe it's cos I'm worried about telling my boss and those girls telling other people at work.....I keep telling myself it will be fine though and I know it will 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

Ness:hugs: if it is causing you all this anxiety Id just go ahead and tell your boss get it over with stressing over his reaction will just make all your other worries seem worse and if the rumor mill has already started best to tell them yourself then have someone else do it that way if your a little off at work they will understand why and that its just not you slacking


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It WILL be fine honey :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy 12 weeks, Nicole :D


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Brandy I didnt even see it lol same to you were in our last week of first tri WOOOHOOO seems to have went by pretty fast hopefully the next tri goes by as uneventfull as this one has


----------



## mommaof3

ok it says on our ticker that gender is evident so why do they make you wait till 20 weeks to tell you what your haveign


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

For sure! Fx'd for us. This one we get to enjoy! No more MS or stressing out TOO much...Hopefully anyway lol..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

mommaof3 said:


> ok it says on our ticker that gender is evident so why do they make you wait till 20 weeks to tell you what your haveign

I know! And I've read that lots of people get gender scans (4D only though) at this time and they're usually accurate. Maybe the regular ones find it too difficult to tell..Who knows!


----------



## Nessicle

Happy 12 weeks girls!! 

I can't tell him yet Nicole I don't feel comfortable telling him right now as it's too early. Just had a payrise and he was talking about how I'm gonna progress etc so want to wait a couple more weeks before saying "thanks for the payrise btw I'm pregnant and leaving you in the lurch for 9 months and only coming back 3 days a week" lol I can't do that just yet, he's been very good to me. 

I'm not saying he won't be happy for me but I'm not even 6 weeks yet and he doesnt need to know just yet :flower:

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah ok, yeah it makes sense to wait a lil longer, I'd think.


----------



## FsMummy

mommaof3 said:


> ok it says on our ticker that gender is evident so why do they make you wait till 20 weeks to tell you what your haveign

because the purpose of the 20 week scan isnt to tell you what you are having, its to look for any physical problems with the fetus, they just tell you the sex if you want to know because they are already doing the scan. if they gave everyone extra scans between 12 and 20 weeks itd cost them a lot of money and really itd be a waste of time and resourses (it doesnt matter to them if its a boy or girl, all they r interested in is if everything looks normal) sucks though doesnt it, i found out with all my girls but next time i think ill keep it a surprise :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I lucked out over here in SA..I get a scan at every dr appt, cuz the doc has a small office and his own machine, so he does it himself to check on bubs. :D


----------



## Nessicle

FsMummy I think mommaof3 meant that if they can tell the gender at a 12 week scan how come they don't ask you at that appointment if you want to know the sex rather than waiting to ask you at the 20 week scan :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Ah ok, yeah it makes sense to wait a lil longer, I'd think.

yeah it's more cos I'd feel so cheeky telling him less than a week after getting my payrise etc, so if I wait til about 8 weeks which is only another few weeks away then the payrise etc won't be so prominant in his mind then lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning ladies, Wow you all have been so chatty this morning... Pee sniffing... lol oh my.... 

:wave: Hi Diane, Brandy how are you ladies doing this morning... Where is Shan?

Hey Nichole how are you doing, the dreaded heartburn gone?

Oh, OH called right after he left and apologized for practically molling me, he could'nt keep his hands off me LOL. I told him it was time to go I was tired, he got the hint, I guess he was so embarrased for the way he was acting and apologized sayin that was'nt the reason he wanted to see me. lol I have to say it was so hard not to do anything with him, but something inside me told me NO... He thinks I had someone coming over... lol that was great.. He doe'snt want any attachments, and I don't have time to be his playtime girl anymore... next... even though I'm thinking, just use him for his swimmers... haha I still care for him but I'm not gonna be his plaything anymore, I deserve more and I'll get it, maybe not with him, but someone new ;)

Nessie hun you need to stay calm and try not to stress its not good for you or the baby :flower: Congrats on the 12 weeks, personally I'd tell your boss and get it off your shoulders, it will be such a relief.


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Ness that makes sence to wait I had forgot about the raise I just figured if it would help to ease your anxiety best to just get it over with im sure he will be understanding though 

Brandy you are lucky my office has a lady that comes in on thursdays to do the scans but he likes to wait untill 22 weeks ive been thinking of a private scan but im kinda scared that if something looks wrong I wont have the ob to explain it all to me ugh Im such a worrier lol


----------



## mommaof3

Kim very proud of you for holding out not easy when the temptation is so great maybe it will make it realize a few things you never know


----------



## mommaof3

FsMummy said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> ok it says on our ticker that gender is evident so why do they make you wait till 20 weeks to tell you what your haveign
> 
> because the purpose of the 20 week scan isnt to tell you what you are having, its to look for any physical problems with the fetus, they just tell you the sex if you want to know because they are already doing the scan. if they gave everyone extra scans between 12 and 20 weeks itd cost them a lot of money and really itd be a waste of time and resourses (it doesnt matter to them if its a boy or girl, all they r interested in is if everything looks normal) sucks though doesnt it, i found out with all my girls but next time i think ill keep it a surprise :DClick to expand...

lol im just impatient with my ob unless there is a problem you dont get a scan untill 22 weeks I had one done in the er at 9 weeks to check on a cyst but didnt get to see much of the bean


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good job Kim!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks ladies... Now I'm more confused if anything though... I was happy to see him and I loved spending time with him but I know I want more and he can't give it to me, I just can't waste anymore time with him, Mr. Right is out there, I need more than Mr. Right now.. He's hot, young and dumb... lol I'm just going to back off and see what he does, maybe pushing him away will make him realize I'm not going to settle for scraps... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nichole and Brandy both getting scans... Woohooo I can't wait to see your bubs... woot woot... Regardless of the 20 weeks scans knowing what sex, its the pure happiness of getting to see your baby.. How exciting... I'm getting goosebumps just thinking about it... Who's going first?

Where is Cassiebaby?

Welcome FSnMummy... funny avatar... lol


----------



## FsMummy

mommaof3 said:


> FsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> ok it says on our ticker that gender is evident so why do they make you wait till 20 weeks to tell you what your haveign
> 
> because the purpose of the 20 week scan isnt to tell you what you are having, its to look for any physical problems with the fetus, they just tell you the sex if you want to know because they are already doing the scan. if they gave everyone extra scans between 12 and 20 weeks itd cost them a lot of money and really itd be a waste of time and resourses (it doesnt matter to them if its a boy or girl, all they r interested in is if everything looks normal) sucks though doesnt it, i found out with all my girls but next time i think ill keep it a surprise :DClick to expand...
> 
> lol im just impatient with my ob unless there is a problem you dont get a scan untill 22 weeks I had one done in the er at 9 weeks to check on a cyst but didnt get to see much of the beanClick to expand...

22 weeks! i thought it was bad enough waiting till 20 weeks lol i hope i didnt sound harsh in that post :hugs: really didnt mean it to. i want to keep it a surprise next time, dont know if ill be able to though lol ill prob give in and beg to know what it is :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

well Kimmie Brandy gets a scan EVERYTIME she goes lucky girl I go to the ob a week from today hopefully they can pick the heartbeat up on a doppler


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> well Kimmie Brandy gets a scan EVERYTIME she goes lucky girl I go to the ob a week from today hopefully they can pick the heartbeat up on a doppler

Oh Wow, she's soooo lucky... Hang in there girlie this week will fly by.. I'm sure they will be able to pick up the heartbeat, thats at 10/12 weeks right?


----------



## mommaof3

Naw fsmummy your fine I just would like to have a scan to see that all looks well there isnt alot they can see at 9 weeks I think it would make wating for that 22 week scan easier


----------



## mommaof3

well they seen it at the er scan im not sure when they can pick it up alot of it depends on where the baby is and the smaller you are the easier it is and im a bigger girl so got my fingers crossed that we can hear it tuesday or I may crack and beg and cry and plead and do what ever I have to so I can get a scan lol


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ive go to go pay a visit to walmart as much as I hate going to that store I cant avoid it anymore lol ill bbiab if you ladies arnt here when I get back you all have a great afternoon


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls! Scan time soon eh!!! Can't wait for pics! I'm gonna pay for private at 6/7 when it happens. 

But first..... I just got THE MOST POSITIVE ever opk about 1 hr ago. So will do tonight tomorrow and Thursday. So happy I o'd albeit 3 days late!! So happy!! That means I do o every month not alternate with one ovary!!! Yay for me.

We did it last month am sat, then got pos opk so did it Sunday too so hopefully I can do enough this month. But by saturday I'll think I'm out hahahaha!!!! Can't wait for 2ww!! Temp dropped low as I said earlier so expecting a nice stable rise for next few days. Xx

love u girls! Are we all ok xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> well they seen it at the er scan im not sure when they can pick it up alot of it depends on where the baby is and the smaller you are the easier it is and im a bigger girl so got my fingers crossed that we can hear it tuesday or I may crack and beg and cry and plead and do what ever I have to so I can get a scan lol

Do whatcha gotta do to get a scan LOL... say your cramping and you'll get one for sure.. ;)

Have a good day Nichole.... I'm at Wallyworld all the time.. New bathing suits are in... woohoo, even though I'm too top heavy to fit some of them hehehe
Bye babes.. :wave:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> well Kimmie Brandy gets a scan EVERYTIME she goes lucky girl I go to the ob a week from today hopefully they can pick the heartbeat up on a doppler
> 
> Oh Wow, she's soooo lucky... Hang in there girlie this week will fly by.. I'm sure they will be able to pick up the heartbeat, thats at 10/12 weeks right?Click to expand...

Not *that* lucky, we have to pay cash for every visit here too lol. Our insurance only covers the birth and hospital fees. Ah well..give n take eh?


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Hey girls! Scan time soon eh!!! Can't wait for pics! I'm gonna pay for private at 6/7 when it happens.
> 
> But first..... I just got THE MOST POSITIVE ever opk about 1 hr ago. So will do tonight tomorrow and Thursday. So happy I o'd albeit 3 days late!! So happy!! That means I do o every month not alternate with one ovary!!! Yay for me.
> 
> We did it last month am sat, then got pos opk so did it Sunday too so hopefully I can do enough this month. But by saturday I'll think I'm out hahahaha!!!! Can't wait for 2ww!! Temp dropped low as I said earlier so expecting a nice stable rise for next few days. Xx
> 
> love u girls! Are we all ok xx

That with the opk's I sent you? They're awesome! 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Rach!!!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Nicole need to wait really, but only gonna wait til about 8 weeks so not that long away!

I'm more anxious that everything is ok with the baby which is obviously exaggerated cos of my past anxiety and depression problems but I know everything will be fine, I'm not stressed to the point of upset or anything so know it won't affect the bubba and just had a huge laughing fit at work over one of the girls pinning her boys head to Ricky Martin's torso :rofl: it was hilarious! I actually nearly pee'd myself lol! 

Rachel if I can't wangle an early scan on NHS I'm gonna pay private too :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

for my ladies in the UK I just got this through to my inbox at work - you can get softcups, preseed, opk's, IC's etc from here 

10% Discount coupon 

Use online coupon code save10 before mid-night on Sunday 26th April 2010 to receive a 10% discount at either of our sites below when spending over £5

www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk


----------



## Shey

hey ladies

Aww PeaceLoveBaby cute baby bump


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaa every1, 

how r u all???

made up ur OVing rach!!!! :yipee: xxxxxxxxxxx

gd girl Kim!!!!!! ur making him want u more chick ;) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Happy 12 weeks Nicole!!!! :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

iya Diiiiii i can c uuuuuuuu how r u chick!!! any symptoms??xxxxxxxx ive got stabn pains in me right boob, windy and by jesus they hum!!!! OH asked me to open a window and leave the room hhhahah.soooo thirsty!!!and my gums r bledding and i brushed them hrs ago and alls i can taste is blood at the min yuk!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

lol loren you crack me up :rofl:

I have got a beast of a headache - I just can't be bothered doing any more work now I've given up even trying!


----------



## Loren

hahahaha its prbly sumthin i ate ness and i think everythings a symptom hhaha.o wel only 3 days to see the outcum if not then av got 8 days till AF is due xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hello hello


----------



## Nessicle

hi shey!

loren you see the link I posted for Access Diagnostics? Awesome site!


----------



## Shey

how's it going Nessie and Loren?


----------



## Nessicle

Good thanks hun, have managed to find something to eat that doesnt turn my stomach - plain crisps! 

How's things with you shey have you heard anything from DF?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hellos

Yeah, no food is sounding good to me at all. Bleh. And DH keeps asking me what I want for dinner. I'm like, you choose for once, I don't care. lol. He just stares...


----------



## Shey

We ain't together so I am single but just started talking to this guy in the military.


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies Ugh Brandy my dh does the same thing every now and then something will sound good but for once id like him to just pick I think maybe if he does then it will be more appealing to me lol 

Loren how did it go with the job today at the betting place 

Nessie everything will be fine youve got a strong beanie in there and its normal to worry especially with the first to be honest with my last lo I had a couple panic attacks I had a 16 year old a 13 year old and was pregnant at 34 and had alot of anxiety if I could do it again if the baby was ok I watched discovery health way to much and convinced myself the baby had a hair lip so I understand the anxiety it would wake me up at nights it would get so bad but it did get better as the weeks went on 

Shey has he talked to you at all about it yet


----------



## Shey

Nope Nicole he won't talk to me cause he's very immature


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Nessie everything will be fine youve got a strong beanie in there and its normal to worry especially with the first to be honest with my last lo I had a couple panic attacks I had a 16 year old a 13 year old and was pregnant at 34 and had alot of anxiety if I could do it again if the baby was ok I watched discovery health way to much and convinced myself the baby had a hair lip so I understand the anxiety it would wake me up at nights it would get so bad but it did get better as the weeks went on

Oh yeah I know it's just regular anxieties of a pregnant woman :haha: I know it's normal etc I'm not that worried that it's keeping me awake I just feel a little on edge some days. Perhaps it's just anxiety about being pregnant - not that I'm not excited and I love this baby so much already, but about body changes mainly after I've had the baby, financial worries etc the stuff that everyone faces when they're pregnant! 

I think everyone expects you to be so happy and glowing and excited when you're finally pregnant after trying (and don't get me wrong I am ecstatic! I can't wait to have my baby) that you feel bad for feeling down about stuff or sad about the way your body is gonna look after and stuff - does that make sense?


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> We ain't together so I am single but just started talking to this guy in the military.

that's a real shame Shey!


----------



## Shey

Thanks Diane and I will.

Aww Nicole yay subway is yummy. Im eating a double chocolate cookie from there. I bought 3 of them and a sub. hehe


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: rach! You come out with different terms everyday lol! My dh calls mines 'bingbing' dont ask me why cos i havent got a clue lol and his is 'little general' although he likes it called 'huge' 'massive' etc when its rumpy pumpy time or 'jiggy-jiggy' as we call it haha x


----------



## Shey

Here's a pic of my new man! sexy aint he?
https://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/137/l_118d8119538f450186a79885c61c18da.jpg


----------



## jelliebabie

youve got me drooling there shey lol x


----------



## Shey

hehe. told ya he's sexy


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol....pom pom hehe
i forgot this mornin...not used 2 being up at 6am. im rubbish at tempin anyway....will temp tomoro. ive just got symptoms that could be af, althou i dont get cramping like this...i just feel that its cos i put a little more weight on since las time. i really dont think its gona be a bfp. i tested again today ....bfn haha, reckon il test everyday cos im mad!! laast time tho i never got sore boobs, i know that defo so i dont have to have sore boobs. the biggest thing 4 me is tired...my eyes hurting again. its prob cos of my change in sleep pattern.

diane no symptoms is good 2, lots of people dnt get them....i didnt last time. im 14dpo on sunday....but im sure il get af by 15dpo...and if no bfp by then il know shes comin. xxxxxx not long to go now tho eh, god im actually dreadin it than lukin 4ward 2 it xxxxx


----------



## Loren

omg i second the drooling hahaha!!! hes fab shey!!!! beautiful kids is all i can say!!!!!haha

heyyyy i had to run quik b4 mia needed the toilet and OH's mum came round.

Di no symptoms r gd symptoms to!!!! i didnt have any in jan to even make me think i was preg i only gt them the day of testing aand the hole week later.so :D :D :D no symptoms now, just feellike AF is here again very wet!!!! welll they foned and asked cud they fone on thursday at 2pm because the lady who was ment to fne had gon home so gta wait till then :) erm my AF is due in 6 days!!! hope me u gem n rach dont see her till 2011!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

thanks Loren! hehe. I have one beautiful son! so i need a beautiful daughter


----------



## mommaof3

ugh my lo had to have cupcakes today cause they had Toy Story on them well there like crack to a pregnant woman im on my second one


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> ugh my lo had to have cupcakes today cause they had Toy Story on them well there like crack to a pregnant woman im on my second one

 :haha:


----------



## Loren

yw shey haha awwwwww xxx


----------



## Shey

yup yup! haha. if i get to see my new man next week i'll be happy


----------



## Nixilix

just reading about working with pregnant ladies on a thread, then someone made this comment and I love it

"One day soon someone will be very jealous when you announce your pregnant." I suppose secretly someone will wish they were me when its my turn :)


----------



## mommaof3

I guess haveing 2 cupcakes just wasnt enough now Im eating skittles ugh ill pay for all this sugery goodness


----------



## Aislinn

shey careful with the military guys.


----------



## Aislinn

How is everyone?


----------



## mommaof3

I seen that post Rach lol even if your not ttc and already have babies you still have a little envy when someone get that bfp


----------



## Loren

and i second what aislinns says ther gorjis wel sum r but they r bad players and wen will u see him if he gets sent to iraq ect??ther away for like 6months ata time x


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Aislinn how are you


----------



## Loren

hahah i love it rach, so true nicole.mmmmm cakes but blurgh to the skittles haha xxxx i'm fine thanx aislinn very happy today xx u ?xxxx


----------



## Loren

GEM DIANE GET TYPING U 2!!!!xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Shey I hate to bring you down but you really need to be carefull girl I know your not stupid and know meeting men off the internet isnt always safe and you just broke up with a man you said was the love of your life maybe you should take a little time before you jump right back in again


----------



## nevertogether

i have to give my props to the military guys. just sayin' :) i'm military and so is my husband. it's true, there are a lot of bad ones. but there is a lot of good ones too. i'm in aviation, which is almost 99% male, and in my unit..i've only met less than a handful that i would call bad seeds.


----------



## mommaof3

not bashing the military men here just giving her some advice anyone can say and be anything they want on the internet whos to say he isnt a bald over weight pervert out to rape and murder her aghh must just be the mom of a daughter comeing out in me lol


----------



## nevertogether

verrrryyyy understandable mommaof3 :) good lookin out!


----------



## Aislinn

nevertogether said:


> i have to give my props to the military guys. just sayin' :) i'm military and so is my husband. it's true, there are a lot of bad ones. but there is a lot of good ones too. i'm in aviation, which is almost 99% male, and in my unit..i've only met less than a handful that i would call bad seeds.

I agree. No all are bad. I give you and your husband :thumbup:

Wow aviation.... Good for you... My cousin and her husband are in the air force.. 

I've met some good ones too... Just also handful of really really really bad ones... that forget they have partners. wives or girlfriends. :dohh:

But that isn't always a military thing. Just a thing in general. 

Didn't mean to offend ya... I have some great friends that are military. wouldn't trade them for the world. they are like family.


----------



## Loren

i am made up 4 u shey but u shud luk closer to home u will never see him like u didnt c ur DF with him being away or else wer.its just so if the man ur with is closer u can c him day in and day out and get close and when hes ready u can start trying for a baby xx just dont want u geting upset or let down again chick xxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi ladies hope you are all well..

CD13 for me today and lots of CM but no ov pain and I usually have it bad very odd????

Shey hope things turn out well for you but take care chick!!

Callie - thanks for your friend request you're my first! Hope bean i treating you well. 

Karen
x


----------



## Nixilix

T-minus 8 minutes til i have to fight with the bread to get it out! just poas, actually 2 sticks just to check that the two brands told me the same and its not as strong positive but still them same colour. so hopefully come thursday i will be in the 2ww xx


----------



## mommaof3

ugh im out of skittles


----------



## Loren

ur dog is fab nevertogether!!!!xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey karen.. you are only 1 day behind me! are you temping or using opks? xx


----------



## Nixilix

hey to all you readers... read quicker and chat!


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey, First of all you jusr broke up with DF. I think you need to focus on you and your son. You are to worried about trying to get another man in your life and trying to have another baby. You dont have a job or any means of barely supporting yourself now. How can you justify bringing another baby into this world? What if the new guy just up and left you while you are pregnant? Do you seriously want to struggle to make ends meet? Raising chidren this way is not healthy by any means..

You come in here the other day and say that you need to stay in flordia so Jayden can be around his grandparents, but that is not what you told me via text.

I think you need to get off of the ttc bandwagon and get on the road to being able to support you and your son.


----------



## mommaof3

you and that damn bread Rach Im gonna hire someone to come steal your bread maker lmao


----------



## Nixilix

dam, yesterday i used a bread mix, today did the ingredients from scratch. its disgusting, not cooked, burnt round the edges. Nicole, did you send me bad cooking vibes hahahahha


----------



## Loren

o jesus wept :|


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooooo 90210 on tonight im sad love it and shameless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya loren and callie xxx


----------



## Loren

i got excited b4 gem wen holby came on haha i forgot day we wer on!!and now uve got me soooo excited with shameless!!!!! :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

no Rach wasnt me cause I was imaging warm yummy just perfect bread that just melts in your mouth lol


----------



## Nixilix

well thats not what i got hahaha


----------



## mommaof3

lol sorry it didnt turn out ill bbiab gotta get dinner started ugh


----------



## Loren

mmmm tlking of bread i feel like cheesy garlic bread!!!xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

can everyone say a little prayer for our swimmers tonight hehe


----------



## Nixilix

hey callie hows things xx


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> Hey karen.. you are only 1 day behind me! are you temping or using opks? xx

No not either, only being NTNP since Jan so just really trying to keep an eye on CM to give an idea of ov. I've got perfect 28 day cycles up to now so should be oving about now but haven't got my usual cramps. Maybe should try temping to make sure???


----------



## Loren

y dont u say the st gerard prayer b4 bed or weneva once a day rach!!!!xxxxx or the praye for speacial favours!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

heyyy callie!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I started temping to check i HAVE ovulated cause it tells you after. 
If you do it long enough i supposed we would be able to tell when we were going to ovulate by past charts. I use the opks and check CP as well as monitor CM.

Dam... reading that makes me an obsessed ttcer.


----------



## calliebaby

Sorry, I was catching up and I am finally done. Whew.
I am good. Had some nausea this morning and afternoon and then I had a strong craving for a jalapeno bagel with cream cheese. It was the perfect food. 
I bought a belly band today. I can still button my jeans, but by evening they are super uncomfortable. Also, since I can't go to the bathroom, it just adds to the bloat.
I think I might be getting a cold. It figures that I haven't been sick for 7 months and that I would get sick now.:nope:
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## calliebaby

Rachel- I think you may be ovulating today according to your temps:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

but i haven't bd since sat morning!! will tonight be ok? now im worried!!!


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry you are feeling poorly sweet, hope you feel better. Good that you are getting cravings!! when is your first scan hun x


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye tonite will be perfect timin with ur opks and temps honey xxxx fxd get BD XXXX


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren wwwooooo 1ww .....we both testin 2mro hahaha??? xxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> I started temping to check i HAVE ovulated cause it tells you after.
> If you do it long enough i supposed we would be able to tell when we were going to ovulate by past charts. I use the opks and check CP as well as monitor CM.
> 
> Dam... reading that makes me an obsessed ttcer.

Hey as long as you get the result at the end of the day :baby: 
who cares??!!


----------



## calliebaby

Tonight would be perfect Rachel!!!
My first scan isn't until the 20th week. I will get to hear the babies heart may27th though. My first appointment is next week thursday. They will do an exam and take my blood.


----------



## Nixilix

I cant believe you are 6+4 already! xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

2oth week thats a loooooonnnng wait x


----------



## Nixilix

can someone star posting their poas please or am i going to have to resort to plaguing the test gallerys!!


----------



## Loren

haha which poas rach??? haha not tmra gem hahahah i pee'd on me last 1 last nyt so i cnt pee till i get sum on thursday or friday!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx but al let u no wen i pee next haha xxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Nixilix said:


> I cant believe you are 6+4 already! xx

I know, it is crazy, right? I can't wait until I am twelve weeks so I can feel more confident. I have a feeling that this one is sticky though.:thumbup: I think I will actually feel better after I have my blood results back next week.


----------



## xGemxGemx

wooooo ye dnt reckon il kno 4 deffo til sunday anyway xxxxxx

TESTING AT TH WKND!!!!! XXX


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Gem:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

So, by far the weirdest symptom of pregnancy I have had so far: orgasming in my sleep!!! I woke up a couple of days this week finishing an orgasm!!! I have read that this can happen in pregnancy due to extra hormones. I'm not complaining, but it left me with cramps for a couple minutes after wards (nothing out of the normal though). I hope I was quiet!!!:haha:


----------



## Aislinn

Shey, 

Don't get discouraged from our feedback. I know its not all you wanted to hear. Never give up on love. Never give up on TTC. 

Hugs......


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey ladies whats the latest?

Callie I'm jealous, orgasum in your sleep, yeah those extra hormones can trigger it... Dammit man its been forever since I've gotten laid... nevermind having an orgasm... :lol:


----------



## Loren

hahahah callie i dont orgasm thru sex never have i'm wierd i orgasm in my sleep and sumtyms i orgasm AFTER sex :| :S xxxxx


----------



## Loren

gem am gna test friday and sunday then keep my last IC till the 26th xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hello again ladies!!!! Loren u enjoy drooling at the pic of my bf?


----------



## Loren

haha yer hes alot nicer than any man ive seen ina wile...including my fiance hahaha very sexy u lucky woman!!!xxxx dnt be offended aout what i sed erlier huni am just lukn out 4 u because ur 1 of the girls sweety ad do it 4 me own mates in liverpool xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Aww thank you Loren


----------



## Loren

ur welcum huni xx


----------



## Nixilix

So earlier today Oh said to me... "you just see me as a big sperm" i said "no, if that was the case every bloke we be a sperm, you are a sperm with benefits!!"

As you know my bread failed, and where the paddle goes in the bottem it had a hole into the dough. He said "feel this its like warm apple pie" (american pie girls ahaha) I said "the hole would have to be 10 times bigger to fit you in"

His response - "ive already said your getting some, you dont have to flatter me!"


----------



## MrsBB1

calliebaby said:


> So, by far the weirdest symptom of pregnancy I have had so far: orgasming in my sleep!!! I woke up a couple of days this week finishing an orgasm!!! I have read that this can happen in pregnancy due to extra hormones. I'm not complaining, but it left me with cramps for a couple minutes after wards (nothing out of the normal though). I hope I was quiet!!!:haha:

How cool is that :thumbup: need a BFP soon :winkwink:


----------



## calliebaby

That's funny Rachel:haha: I am so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

MrsBB1 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> So, by far the weirdest symptom of pregnancy I have had so far: orgasming in my sleep!!! I woke up a couple of days this week finishing an orgasm!!! I have read that this can happen in pregnancy due to extra hormones. I'm not complaining, but it left me with cramps for a couple minutes after wards (nothing out of the normal though). I hope I was quiet!!!:haha:
> 
> How cool is that :thumbup: need a BFP soon :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I see you Jo.....How are you doing?


----------



## molly85

Helloooooo,
Not read anything but this page yet but I have had that since comping off BC Callie lol must be a hormone thing.

I did some retailtherapy in my lunch break at tesco. Bloody size 18 work shirts are way to smallI cannot face buying a size 20 or 22 to cope with my boobs


----------



## molly85

Busy, we sent apatient toa hospice the other day so it's very sad and very hectic


----------



## Shey

hey Jo :wave:


----------



## Aislinn

Jo are you feeling better?


----------



## molly85

hey Shey,hows it all going?
I need an update


----------



## molly85

Iam feeling like a shattered woman,on her very first proper period in 6 yearswith very few cramps and no PMS


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> Iam feeling like a shattered woman,on her very first proper period in 6 yearswith very few cramps and no PMS

Good about the first good period... right? stinks but moving in the right direction?


----------



## Nixilix

im sooo rubbish at updates

Gem, loren and diane are going in the 1ww and have been poas and not sharing pics
Nicole is so jealous of me always making fresh bread

see... im rubbish


----------



## Nixilix

right im off to make a baby :happydance:


----------



## molly85

make it a good one or 3


----------



## molly85

i was sure some1 would text if something urgent had happened


----------



## calliebaby

I am glad that your period is getting heavier. That is a good sign. I never had much cramping or pms with my periods....some women are just lucky that way.


----------



## Loren

right girls, gone into the worse mood ever wer everything is iratating me and am breathing heavy!!! and am really tired so am off to get cozy n watch shameless then off to bed.spk tmra girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx lv u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey jo glad ur periods r bk and in full swing!!! :yipee: onto a bfp now!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

haha u go get that eggy rach xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Rachel :dust:


----------



## Shey

Jo Loren and Di were drooling at my new guy


----------



## xGemxGemx

that is so funny rachel lol xxx

shey u need to be careful hun of guys of the internet and that photo looks like its defo out of a modellin catalogue or the internet. how long have u known him?? have u met and hes ur boyfriend?? are you okay?? just worried cos its so quick.


----------



## calliebaby

xGemxGemx said:


> shey u need to be careful hun of guys of the internet. how long have u known him?? have u met and hes ur boyfriend?? are you okay?? just worried cos its so quick.

I was just about to ask the same thing.


----------



## Shey

I am


----------



## molly85

Woman put the internet down chatt up a guy at school or the bus stop even. Distance is baaaaad. Here talks a girl with experience. Other i wise if you are really ready to breed go get sperm in a turkey baster. lol long day subtalty has gone out the window


----------



## molly85

I know this sounds sad but matt and i have been together nearly 3 years he is my fiance we own a house but i still call himmy Boyfriend and molly does not call him daddy unless he is being all droopy. It takes along time of being together to give them these titles other wise it can all end soo disatrously


----------



## molly85

Oh callie I used to have mega period pains when i was younger the 1 thing my mum never minded me having days off school for as she had them 2


----------



## Shey

My sister's friends met on e-harmony and ended up getting married to one another so it is possible to find your soulmate online! :p


----------



## Nixilix

night girls xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Shey said:


> My sister's friends met on e-harmony and ended up getting married to one another so it is possible to find your soulmate online! :p


Yes very true. I've known many people that have met on line and married or found a life partner.


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Oh callie I used to have mega period pains when i was younger the 1 thing my mum never minded me having days off school for as she had them 2

Mine were awful when I was younger ( I was anemic because I bled so bad) it has changed significantly as I have gotten older.


----------



## Shey

I knw to build a foundation and take things slow we will see where this goes


----------



## xGemxGemx

dont think rachel was sayin u didnt shey, shes just lookin out 4u. i just noticed it says ttc with ur new bf. its a bit odd whether uve met or not. thats why we were worried.


----------



## Shey

oh i just put that there for now. gtg for now in class


----------



## molly85

I just worry I have seen how my aunts selection of online boyfriends have really screwed up my cousin. My uncle was very lucky he found a lady 2 years ago and they are about to move intogether. You can see who you however you like, it's justwhen kids are involved i get concerned


----------



## xGemxGemx

diane and loren 3 more days till the weekendaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooo

3 wishes 4 3 big fat positives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## molly85

i'll take a 28 cycle and ovulation in 10 days?


----------



## molly85

make that 35 day cycle and ovulation in 17 days time it nicely with a day off


----------



## xGemxGemx

hum gona do a hpt now .......make sure they work hehe xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Once mine settled down, I was on a 32 day cycle with a 13-14 day luteal phase. I ovulated around cd18. 
I think your body is figuring it out Jo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

xGemxGemx said:


> hum gona do a hpt now .......make sure they work hehe xxxx

:haha:


----------



## molly85

damn well better be Callie. Looks like it was the thyroid causing all the problems allalong rather than BC. My thyroid has swollen i think i should go bed I am just tooo lazy to move though my eyes are closing


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey .. All I can say is I started talking to my DH online then on the phone then we met each other and after two months we started dating. We never ever thought about having kids until after we got married. We knew the ones we had came first and we wanted to make sure they were all settled in with each other before we have another child. So yes I agree you can meet your soulmate online, but you actually need to meet... And thinking you are having a baby together before you meet means you are in denial. Grow up and take responsibility for the one you have.

I agree with Gem.. It looks like a picture on the magazine.. For all you know it could be some fat pervert behind the computer screen.. Personally I would think that guy doesnt need to go on the internet to find a gf.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Gem

Hi callie
Hi Jo.

Hi Loren 
Hi Kirstie
Hi Diane


----------



## molly85

Ay up I love a bit of eye candy which page is he on?


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn it Gem I want ice cream


----------



## molly85

Hey shan


----------



## molly85

Did some1 say ice cream?


----------



## calliebaby

1547


----------



## calliebaby

I want frozen yogurt. There is a new place by me with 14 different yogurt flavors and like a thousand toppings...sounds so good.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya shan...hope ur feelin better xx

im not gettin 2 excited...it may be bfn and dont want to be 2 gutted incase. 

right ladies...wish i could stay and chat but gota be up at 6am and im zzzzzzzzzzzz

love you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im just doing gem.

night..

Callie 1547?


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Gem!!!:hugs:
Hi Shan!!! :hi: How are you doing?


----------



## calliebaby

Jo asked what page the guy was on, so I found it for her:haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i love the way callie went 1457.....how many times hav u looked at that page lol. im only jokin hun hahahaha xxx

enjoy ur ice cream shan ummmmm ben an jerrys love it xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh callie nevermind lol

Jo Hey I have some eye candy. He is my DH lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

calliebaby said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> hum gona do a hpt now .......make sure they work hehe xxxx
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

hahahaha bfn ....i knew it but they work yippppeeee!!!! i got the ones kirstie was on about - 2 for a £1 at poundland - 10 boxes ahahahhahaaaa

prob another 10 on satday xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

night night everyone xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh gem, am so excited for you babe! U gota post a photo of ur test for rachels benefit and mine hehe. Shey i hope you find happiness honey i really do. I truly believe you need to be happy being on your own before You can be truly happy with someone else. Its not our place to judge you though sweetheart. I wish you happiness and contentment and a husband and children. This will all happen for you when the time is right.
:hugs:


----------



## molly85

Seeya Gem,

OK whatever he is selling I will buy, soz Shey I think you talking to a nerd in his mothers basement. That guys so wimp with those Tats and is probably gay not sure on the muscles nice to look at but id steriod induced thatcan affect the swimmers and cause impotancy i believe. lol look at mrs negativity. pretty to look at though


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant have the real stuff. Dairy and I are not friends I eat almond milk ice cream its actually not bad!

I am doing okay Callie.


----------



## calliebaby

Actually, totally *not* my type. I was just looking at it because I wanted to try and copy the picture and Google it to see if it was legit. It wouldn't let me though.


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe you and Jo will get your bfps together this cycle!!! You two are only two days apart from each other.:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I have a good feeling about us both doing that together. That would be great. I am on my second day of soy isoflavones.


----------



## calliebaby

It does seem a bit bizarre that you two would end up on the same cycle after all you two have been through. I think it is meant to be.


----------



## molly85

im on my 4th day of deciding what sanitary protection lol


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Actually, totally *not* my type. I was just looking at it because I wanted to try and copy the picture and Google it to see if it was legit. It wouldn't let me though.

Oh He isnt mine either.. Never thought of that..


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> It does seem a bit bizarre that you two would end up on the same cycle after all you two have been through. I think it is meant to be.

Yes it does. I know I feel that way too. :baby::baby: One for me One for Jo:)


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> im on my 4th day of deciding what sanitary protection lol

Thankfully I no longer have mine, but it was a weird AF!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. You know what I like about your chart?? Its different!


----------



## calliebaby

I discovered that I wrote a bunch of notes on the month that I conceived for ss reasons. I can post them if you all are interested.


----------



## shaerichelle

You can Go ahead lol I had a whole bunch too.


----------



## molly85

callie,shan i need a chart inspection


----------



## molly85

eugh achy neck. got 2 drag new clothes up to bed i think


----------



## calliebaby

Your chart makes total sense right now Jo. It should be lower before you ovulate. Try to keep up with the temps as consistently as possible, it will be easier to tell if something is happening.


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree with Callie.. 

Your chart is much better than mine

Mine is still high with after Ov temps. except yesterday :wacko:


----------



## calliebaby

3dpo- Nausea when trying to eat breakfast and could not eat anything until lunch time.
4dpo- Same type of nausea today when trying to eat breakfast and finally was able to eat around 1:30 or so.
7dpo- Went to the bathroom but couldn't get much out. Didn't go at all yesterday.
Strong cramps today every now and then. Feels similar to af, but goes away.
10dpo- Had very bad insomnia last night and did not get 3 hours of solid sleep. I took my temp at 8:30 out of curiosity, and my temp was 98.3. This was after a couple solid hours of sleep. Was up last night to pee three times. Unusual for me. I had some diarrhea today, but it felt like I was constipated at the same time and it hurt coming out. I have peed on the hour and then some today and I have a sour stomachache.
11dpo- Left nipple keeps getting sharp pains through it. I took my shirt off today and it caught on my boob and it was quite sore for the next 10 minutes or so.

I had a HA for the entire week of 6dpo till I tested positive. Not really that many symptoms though in general.


----------



## calliebaby

I think that your overall coverline is higher Shan...around 97.7. Try this cycle taking your temps at a more similar time and see if it makes a difference. It couldn't hurt.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Those sound like recent symptoms I had.


----------



## shaerichelle

My temps are between 7 and 7:30 so far.


----------



## calliebaby

That's perfect Shan.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am sure the kids will keep me waking up at that time. I dont set an alarm anymore lol I hope the soy makes me ovulate sooner.


----------



## molly85

im just gnna gofor taking them all the way through as i have another loopy month of shifts.stupidneck issoopainful.nowin bed


----------



## calliebaby

I am going to lay down for a nap in a bit. This head cold is kicking my ass.


----------



## shaerichelle

Do you have some kind of heating pad for your neck Jo?

I think you are gonna get preggo this cycle.. Told ya once your thyroid was better you would have a normal cycle.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay Callie enjoy


----------



## shaerichelle

going to eat dinner.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies.

It's past midnight and I can't sleep. Very unusual for me. Not sure whats going on..but I just feel not tired. I know I won't be saying that bright and early in the morning, urgh.


----------



## Wantabean

just stopping in to say goodnight. have been soooo tired. 
shey be careful 
gem i need that ice cream right now lol
callie my symptoms were near enough the same
diane and loren you both need to get practising like gem
shan and jo i think you guys will def get your bfps together

i prefer my men a little less showy

love you all :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy dindin, Shan.


----------



## molly85

enjoy. iamgoingfor the sleep remedy not that has worked the past few days


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Get some rest, Kirstie. It's exhausting growing a baby and a placenta! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

hey kirstie and brandy. soundslike2nd triis starting tohitbrandy your getting your life back


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey callie, can u check my chart plz? My temps where really close to the coverline for 3 days and for 2 days they where below it. Anything to worry about? Sorry ur not feeling well. Jo n shan i hope u both get ur bfp together x


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Jasmin :hi: I see you reading..you should stop and say hi.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

i amoffto the land of snoozy bye byes see u in the afternoon or thursday


----------



## calliebaby

I think your chart is fine Diane. Everyone's is different. My last cycle I had a drop as well. You can compare your chart to others on ff and see which ones resulted in pregnancy.


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Jo!!!:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gnight Jo :hugs: yeah, 2nd tri is close!!!

Hope you feel better, luv.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't think my chart looked like a pregnant one..I sure did enough comparing at the time lol.


----------



## calliebaby

I did a ton of comparing before I got my bfp.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah me too..tons of hoping..with every morning temp, I'd go back to the gallery.


----------



## calliebaby

I am going to take a nap. Be back either later tonight or tomorrow. Bye all!!! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo n shan, u might be bump buddies :yipee:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rest well! :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Diane, forgive me if I'm just making this up, but don't you have horses?

My friend is thinking of getting her daughter a pony for her bday..which I think is ridiculous because they have no idea what it entails, taking care of one! They're sooo naive. Not that I'm an expert. But still. I'm afraid they won't be able to care for it properly. Theres not much space.


----------



## mommaof3

pony for a birthday just sounds bad rigth from the start lol 

Hi all 

goodnight Jo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I know..it isn't a very well thought out plan. She only came up with it yesterday..but today has been searching for one. Arghhhh


----------



## mommaof3

how old is the little girl who is getting the pony my daughter wouldnt even clean up dog poo let alone a nice big pile of horse poop lol


----------



## Loren

i'm back lol, cnt sleep and watching E4s shameless!!!!just been telling diane, i went the loo b4 i had the gloopiest clearest stretchiest CM ive ever had in my life!!!! am i oving late or wa :| wats goin on!!!!ive neva had this b4!!!! i obv want to have or be oving but i'd rather be in the DPO stage hahah xxx i'm CD23 today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Loren it very well could be a symptom you need to test girl you have tons of symptoms


----------



## mommaof3

ugh dh is yelling I have to go out side I feel like a child who is getting punished lmao bbiab


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Loren :)

Nicole, the girl is turning 7!!!!!


----------



## mommaof3

Ugh Brandy that sounds like disaster in the makeing hopefully the mother will care for it or hire someone who will


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep!!! :test: !!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi all... I thought the stretchy stuff was when you ovulated? I'm lost... 
The OH kept holding my lil belly like there was something in there... LOL
I have'nt heard from him since this morning, go figure.. Mr. I don't want an attachment... grow up already son... hehehe

Hey Everyone... :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite callie n jo.!
Brandy ur right, i had 3 but only have one now, i say only, but its more than enough! Would they be keeping the pony at home or at a stables? If they know nothing about horses its a very bad idea. They should just get her lessons instead!
Its hard work and not to mention costly! So many things can go wrong, especially if youe inexperiences, just feeding your horse wrong can kill it. if they plan on keeping it at home well, they will need to get 2 cos they need company. And the 1st horse needs an acre and a half and another acre for the next. They need vaccinations every yr, wormers every 10wks, feet trimmed and shod every 6-8wks, daily care, every day regardless of weather, exercise etc etc. If something goes wrong your talking thousands of dollars in vets bills. Buying a horse is easy, its the keeping of it thats expensive, ooh rant over. I love my horse to bits tho and hes worth it, but i am a true obsessed horse lover, always have been. And u have to be to comitt and be devoted. X


----------



## Loren

i dont no i think i may be OVing late to be honest!!!!because ive got them twingey staby pains it varies from hip to hip like 1st its left then it moves to right bit after only stays 4 a couple of seconds or so.i havent got any tests haha i tested lastnyt didnt i with my last 1, i'll BD just incase for tnyt and tmra!!! i BD last nyt so covered ther but i was dry as anything lastnyt.oh this TTC shit is head reking haha. and getting a 7yr old a pony bad bad idea!!!xxxxxxx do they realise it wil be them mucking the little pony out not ther daughter!!!xxxxx and its an everyday thing!!!xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Diane..I'm exhausted just reading that!!! Oh man, they are in over their heads..they only have maybe an acre to spare..and have zero experience. I hope I can talk her out of it by tomorrow.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kim! Yeah loren symptom! Hahaha, u have too many to not get bfp! But wait till fri and we test together :thumbup: 
Girls she has no tests just nw anyway and only going into 7dpo! We are both exact lol x


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> gdnite callie n jo.!
> Brandy ur right, i had 3 but only have one now, i say only, but its more than enough! Would they be keeping the pony at home or at a stables? If they know nothing about horses its a very bad idea. They should just get her lessons instead!
> Its hard work and not to mention costly! So many things can go wrong, especially if youe inexperiences, just feeding your horse wrong can kill it. if they plan on keeping it at home well, they will need to get 2 cos they need company. And the 1st horse needs an acre and a half and another acre for the next. They need vaccinations every yr, wormers every 10wks, feet trimmed and shod every 6-8wks, daily care, every day regardless of weather, exercise etc etc. If something goes wrong your talking thousands of dollars in vets bills. Buying a horse is easy, its the keeping of it thats expensive, ooh rant over. I love my horse to bits tho and hes worth it, but i am a true obsessed horse lover, always have been. And u have to be to comitt and be devoted. X

I'm not sure I know a little girl that didn't want a horse at some point... My mom would always say who is going to feed it and clean it. I ask you to make your bed and you don't do that. LOL :blush:
A dog is a lot of work I can't even think of what a horse would be like. A full time job? I think Riding lessons are a great idea. And I know in the states you can even find a place that will let you "help" with the horses so you get the full experience. 


How are you Diane?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I hope this is the month for you Diane and Loren :happydance: I want to hear some Great news on Friday... woot woot. 

I had that stuff last month... lol oh shit!! Should I be concerned... I was a naughty girl... hehehe


----------



## Loren

hey kimmm!!! :wave: xxxxx

awwwwww thats lvly diane......horses scare the life out of me!!!!after an experience yrs ago with a huge white 1!!!!(a frends horse) and 7 wild horses by the Alt!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

they cum and go tho ther not constant so i will only no wen i get my BFP!!! not going by symptoms now, but the only thing thats happend that is just like :| is the gloopy stuff that has baffled with my head!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Loren... Lookin good for ya sweetie :happydance:

I have to agree with Diane and Brandy, horses are a huge responsibility and there is alot of time and upkeep in horses. My girlfriend Tracy has like 6 of them and she is over her head and struggles to take care of them. Its not just about feeding them.
She needs a cat, less maintence LOL


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah! They're a big responsibility...Even a puppy will be too much for them lol.

Well I am going to try to sleep now..its 1 am and I have to be up at 7, yikes.

Gnight gals :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Nite nite brandy... get some rest, talk to ya tomorrow :)


----------



## Loren

thank u kimmmmm :D :flow: :hugs: xxxxx

hahah yerrr friday here we cum!!!!!am gna gets me sum sex tnyt not that i have to ask OH has just sed that stuff on the TP b4 duz that mean i can ravish u like a dog again i was like :| ur fukn vile yno and turnd away hahah am evil bt ah wel he loves me obv uva wise he wud b gon with the shit he gets off me hahaha.ive alredy got my plans for drinking blackcurrant juice out of a wine glass on my birthday so every1 thinks its wine hahahaha i dont want a soul apart frm u ladies and OH to no :) ni nite brandy sweety have a gd sleep huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks kim. Yes its like a full time job aislinn, thats why i dont have one lol. Riding lessons and helping out at the stables is a great idea. Getting to know how to look after and properly care for one before even considering getting one.
They can be dangerous if u dont know what your doing and alot of untrained and spooky ones out there, hard to get a good one for a kid, And if you dont know what to look for, your gonna get taken for a ride by the owners, pardon the pun lol. A puppy is a better option, teach the lil girl responsibility. yes ponies are every little girls dream, but no one should ever go into it with their eyes shut. Horses are herd animals and can become depressed, 
Nervous and unpredicatble when kept solitary. I hope u manage to change her mind randy xx


----------



## Loren

u can danceeee u can jiveee having the time of ur lifeee ohh ohhh see that girl watch that scene diggn the dancing queeeennnn!!!!!!! love a gd sing along!!! am sure ive been here before hahah giv me old songs anyday over the songs these days!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Twisten the nite awayyyy, twistn twistn everybodys feeling great ther twistn twistn ther twistn the nite awayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Abba... great song... lol

Maybe I'll cohurst the X to come over Weds. I'll be fertile... haha


----------



## Loren

hows the no smoking goin chick???????xxxxxx

hahahaha yerrr jump his bonessss then ignore him!!! haha xxxx


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hello everyone! I have been lurking here for awhile...well more like stalking! I think you are all a really nice bunch of ladies! My name is Jasmin and I have been trying since '08, exactly a year ago today I found out I was pregnant but 2 days later after my birthday I miscarried and have not had any luck again. I thought for sure I would get pregnant by this year.I am trying not to let it get to me but I have to admit I have those days where I feel really down, like today! 
I thought my DH was going to go overseas for work this month but he is still home so I was able to try this month again! I am 5DPO and no symptoms that really stand out, I have seemed to have had every symptom in the book so I try not to SS anymore, but its super hard not too! So I guess I am just going to wait it out and see what happens, I really hope its my month and for all of you trying I hope you get your BFPs soon and for all the ladies with beans I wish you a healthy nine months!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loza, em, i didnt smoke for 2hrs! :dance: then gave in :blush: defo gona do it tomorrow! Lol. gdnite brandy.. Ooh kimmie you are devious :rofl:
Am eating a watermelon just now, oooh yummmm x


----------



## Loren

hiiii jasmin!!!!! cum in take ur coat off and stay with us!!!! :D so sorry about ur loss huni :hugs: hope this month is ur month sweety!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:dust:


loads of BFPs cumn out this thread pleaseeeeee!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loza, em, i didnt smoke for 2hrs! :dance: then gave in :blush: defo gona do it tomorrow! Lol. gdnite brandy.. Ooh kimmie you are devious :rofl:
> Am eating a watermelon just now, oooh yummmm x

hahahah ur like me!!! i cant do it i need a gd enuff reasn!!! i have my fag ends forms redy 4 wen i get pregnentay!!!!! haha i asked u that question as i was smoking away lol.does Imran smoke???xxxxxxx gd girlon the 2 hrs!!!! i turn into mega mega bitch wen i havnt had 1!!!!euuwwwwww watermelon!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rockabyebaby

Thank you for the warm welcome Loren! Yes I really hope it is our month!!!:dust:


----------



## Loren

ur more than welcum huni :) u doing anything to increase ur chances of bfp??? yerrrr FX'd!!!! that :witch: stays away :growlmad: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Yay Jasmin!!! :happydance:I saw you lurking and I was hoping you would stop and say :hi:.


----------



## calliebaby

I have to go. Be back later everyone.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

awww jasmin. Welcome :hugs: wishing you all the best and hope this is your month too babe x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

haha I'm gonna try my damdest... He's easy... I'm gonna make him give it to me a few times, so I can run into the bathroom and stand on my head, gonna get some preseed and softcups... :lol: yeah I can be sneaky at times, but atleast I'll enjoy the short time where together.. I'll hit it and quit it... use him and abuse him... make him feel cheap... lmao


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Welcome Jasmin, I love that name... This is a lucky thread... ALOT of BFP's this month... FX'D hope you get yours this month as well ;) :dust: :dust:

Hi Callie, Nite Callie...

Where did Nicole go? :(


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Jasmin welcome 

Ok so remind me all when your testing again I have a mental fog lol

I cant decide if I want another cupcake or donuts and milk


----------



## mommaof3

Im here was just trying to catch up with all you chatter boxes


----------



## Loren

ave both nicole haha!! this friday chick!! dya think it matters if u temp at nyt...i googled it on monday and sum woman sed she temps vaginally of a night and oraly of a morning :S xxxxx i temp like a tit at 1am since monday hhaha xxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha goooo kimmie!!!!!!!! haha xxxxx

heyyy callie!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## rockabyebaby

Loren- I have been using OPK's for the last few months, it showed I have been getting positives but I have not hit the jackpot with that, so I just watched out for EWCM. I drank grapefruit juice this month, don't know if it worked a whole lot but I did see slightly more EWCM. So that's really about it, I thought about trying to chart but I am already obsessed as it is and I think that might do my head in and also it looks a little complicated!

Calliebaby- Yes it was you that made me decide to say hello! I saw your post asking me to join in, thank you! Hope you and your little bean are doing good!

Jelliebabie- Thank you! I wish you all the best for this month too!!! Hope we get our BFP's

Hopin&Prayin- Thank you! I love your name too, its what I have been doing for the past year! I hope we are all lucky this month!

Mommaof3- Thank you and Congrats on your little bean!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Jasmin welcome
> 
> Ok so remind me all when your testing again I have a mental fog lol
> 
> I cant decide if I want another cupcake or donuts and milk


Girl you know those sweets are not good for you... I'd go for the cupcake and milk... MMMMM I'm tryin to watch my sugar intake LOL Your gonna have a hyper baby girl Nicole... hehehe

So far its Loren and Diane POAS Friday WOOHOOOO


----------



## rockabyebaby

Oooh I made cupcakes yesterday for my SIL's birthday, we have a whole bunch in the fridge...well at least I thought we did, DH has been helping himself to a few! They are so yummy, go great with a glass of milk! I love donuts too...yum...sorry I am no help! I have a very sweet tooth!


----------



## shaerichelle

Welcome Jasmin.
Hi Nicole

Hi Kim

DIANE HEY.


Yum I just made strawberry shortcake

:wacko: I have stretchy cm it was stuff I had around ov.


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hi shaerichlle, yum strawberry shortcake sounds so good..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Now I want a chocolate cupcake... thanks Nicole... haha I LOVE Doughnuts too ;) OMG Strawberry shortcake my ultimate favorite :)

Hi Shannon... yep thats a good sign of OV... I'm feeling kinda crampy right now... Looks like I'm going to OV early, better keep the X on standby after all... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah um I am on CD 6:wacko: It stretched real far too. Maybe the soy isoflavones are gonna help !

The strawberry shortcake is gluten free but the kids hogged it down! Yum!

Kim you have stretchy stuff too..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Not at this moment I don't, but I get grossed out when I do... lol

I'm learning slowly what to look for before I OV... haha I've started having those crampy feelings again GRRRR


----------



## mommaof3

well Ive already had 2 cupcakes today but seems that sweets and bread are the only things that really settle well with me and usually im not a person who likes sweets alot at least not like I have her lately


----------



## shaerichelle

that baby is kicking your tooshie Nicole.

Well I just need the twinges for the ov..


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, why put yourself through the difficult task of having to choose? Have donuts, cupcake and milk :haha: i knw i would! Maybe thats why im the size of a house lol.
Hi shannon. Hope the soy isofav thingies works for you. Dont even know what that is but am guessing its natural. Dont u get fed up of everything natural?? Natural doesnt always mean best, but whatever works for you. :thumbup: kimmie, i know you want a baby so much and i know u will be a fantastic mum, but think carefully chick. When you have a child with someone you are linked to them for life. Do u really want to be linked to your ex forever? You say he dont want any attatchments? I know u want you :baby: to have a father that wants and loves him, and you. You deserve much better sweetheart. Dont lose your self respect. Your time will come, you know it will. You need to hang in there. The best things come to those who wait. Big :hug: to you, im only saying this cos i care honey, and what you to take your intended path and live without regret xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

ok well I just had a glazed donut dunked in a huge glass of ice cold milk and I have to say it was DELICIOUS


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> nicole, why put yourself through the difficult task of having to choose? Have donuts, cupcake and milk :haha: i knw i would! Maybe thats why im the size of a house lol.
> Hi shannon. Hope the soy isofav thingies works for you. Dont even know what that is but am guessing its natural. Dont u get fed up of everything natural?? Natural doesnt always mean best, but whatever works for you. :thumbup: kimmie, i know you want a baby so much and i know u will be a fantastic mum, but think carefully chick. When you have a child with someone you are linked to them for life. Do u really want to be linked to your ex forever? You say he dont want any attatchments? I know u want you :baby: to have a father that wants and loves him, and you. You deserve much better sweetheart. Dont lose your self respect. Your time will come, you know it will. You need to hang in there. The best things come to those who wait. Big :hug: to you, im only saying this cos i care honey, and what you to take your intended path and live without regret xxxx


Thank you Diane... I started to tear up when I read ur post... I know, I'm just overly ready and I'm trying so hard to be patient, but I really love him so much, I just wish he would change :( I just need to be more patient.
It breaks my heart thinking I will never be with him so yeah your right, I just need to relax and not settle, Mr. Right I pray is just around the corner :)
Huge :hugs: to you Diane... Your going to be an awesome Mommie... so patient and caring... I feel like this is your month... FX'D :dust: :dust:
I can't wait to hear the good news Friday!!

MMMMMMMMMMM Cupcakes... LUV EM... I'm gonna go to Wallyworld for a second BRB in a few minutes its just a block away... LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh milk, yuk, wudnt mind a donut tho! Oh nicole ur lil girlie has a sweet tooth indeed! Loren, u have all those fantastic symptoms babe, a :bfp: is coming ur way!
Fertile cm after ov is a brill sign! Ness had it too, and look at her! :yipee: x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:lol: I know Nicole is having a girl... I keep telling her that... lol

Ok, I'll be right back going to get some chocolate cupcakes now... thanks Nicole... haha

Yep Loren has deffo signs... I see her BFP on Friday Woot Woot... BRB


----------



## mommaof3

yes seems the little bean likes the sweets lol


----------



## mommaof3

your very welcome Kim lol


----------



## Shey

hey ladies

i have upset tummy and been crying cause i lost someone dear to me. This lady was only 48 yrs old and meant a lot to me. Her name was Denise and she was there for me when I had a tough time. I will miss her.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww kimmie, you brought a tear to my eye also saying that. Your such a kind hearted person and try and see the best in everyone. Be strong honey, mr right is coming sooner than you think. Dont let your ex stir up your old emotions, you will be heading for heartache, youve come so far without him, im proud. U can be strong when u need to be. Hugs hugs n more hugs xxx remember we are all here for you, and always will be. We all just want you to be happy xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

bought this for the beanie today it was a woohooo 12 weeks present I was gonna get something for a little girl but just couldnt do it with not knowing Ive bought one little girl thing its a hat and a little set or bright pink booties lol
 



Attached Files:







p_00659.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jelliebabie

shey :hug: i hope ur okay hun. Life seems so unfair and cruel sometimes. God works in mysterious ways xx


----------



## Shey

thanks Diane
She meant a lot to me. :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

so sorry for your Loss Shey its never easy to lose someone


----------



## Loren

sorry 4 ur loss shey huni :flow: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

awww thats so cute nicole! Awwww xx happy 12wks babe! Xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

thank you Diane they had some adorable little girl sleepers but I guess ill have to wait a few more weeks lol


----------



## Shey

yea i knw it's not easy but that's the 4th person i lost in the past 4 yrs.
In 2006 I lost my fave uncle on my mom's side, in 2007 I lost my fave uncle on my dad's side, in 2008 I lost my only grandma and now Denise. I can't take losing people I care bout.


----------



## Loren

Happy 12 weeks nicole!!!!! :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxx 2nd tri next week :D :D :D wooooo xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> aww kimmie, you brought a tear to my eye also saying that. Your such a kind hearted person and try and see the best in everyone. Be strong honey, mr right is coming sooner than you think. Dont let your ex stir up your old emotions, you will be heading for heartache, youve come so far without him, im proud. U can be strong when u need to be. Hugs hugs n more hugs xxx remember we are all here for you, and always will be. We all just want you to be happy xxxx

I was telling my friend the same thing, old emotions stirred up and I cried this morning, I just love him so much it hurts, he cares about me but just not the way I want.. I just wish Mr. Right would come now, time is of the essence for me :(

I cannot thank you enough for your support and all the ladies on here, I've learned so much since I've been on here Huge :hugs: to you all..
I'm here for anyone who needs support anytime!! 
Great PMA ladies... Lets produce those BFP's Friday :happydance:

I ate my cupcake like in 1 gulp... lol I'm such a piggie..

Your having a girl Nicole I'm tellin ya.. ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Happy 12 weeks Nicole... I'm gonna go look for a PINK Girlie Outfit for ya little girl hehehe ;)


----------



## mommaof3

ok well ladies im gonna go to bed im tuckered out 

Goodnight my 4c ladies baby dust and sticky beans to you


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Kimmie and Loren I was just now catching up sleep well ladies


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nite Nite Nicole... I'm going to bed too. Hugs to you and your lil bean (girl) LOL

Nite ladies... Thanks for the Convo... means the world to me :hugs:


----------



## Loren

thank u Di and Kimmie!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ni nite nicole and baby girlie!!! :hugs: xxxxx

ni nite kim!!! hope mr right turns up to morow on ur door step with his swimmers and saying next wednesday me and u and alot of sexy time yer ;) haha sweet dreams chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Night kim and nicole


----------



## Loren

right am off to mke sum toast then am goin to bed even tho ive made myself wide awake now haha ni nite girls love u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Goodnight Loren


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite loren, gdnite shey. Am off too. Luv all u girlz xx


----------



## Shey

Goodnight Diane


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls. How are we all. I have had a headache for a few days now. Got my bd'ing in last night. I think it'll be a struggle for tonight (I'm so tired never mind oh)!

I'll try though. Won't be testing before af cause I'll be at my sisters so looks like I'll play a waiting game this month. I'm notgoing to think there is a possibility that I get pg this month cause I think af will really upset me, so might as well prepare for it. Then anything else is a bonus and well wanted suprise. But I say that and I bet I test on 4dpo haha. 

When looking through my opk drawer I found an ic preg test!! 

So when shall I class as o day? Today or yesterday? Callie thought temps naught indicate yesterday? Abyother thoughts

sorry my spelling is crap I'm on my iPhone


----------



## jelliebabie

hi rachel honey, try and get more bding in tonight just in case you didnt ovulate yesterday and are doing so today! Good luck chickie!
Does anyone knw why my chart has changed from constant line crosshairs to dotted ones? Is it unsure of my ov date? Have i defo ovulated? Doesnt look very good does it? Lol x


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals how is everyone? 

Did I miss much last night? I haven't got time to catch up as don't want to be caught on here too much today. 

Wasn't on last night as had a row with OH - stupid argument he spoke to me like shit over something completely not worth mentioning and I got upset, to the point I couldnt stop crying. He came and apologised and we're fine and I said he can't be getting me upset like that cos its not good for me or the baby. 

Anyway spoke to my mum this morning while she was on her way to work just for a moan really as you do, and said I'd had some stabbing pains this morning which I'm sure are normal but they'd worried me a bit since I was so upset last night. She was like "oh for goodness sake stop being stupid" and basically was telling me that I'll push Mark away if I worry about the baby and that I'm getting myself worked up for nothing. I told her I was out of breath talking and walking to work which was true anyway she said she had to go. 

She text me to say sorry but was not the best time to call as she was running late and I was irate and it annoyed her and stuff. I text her back just saying all I wanted were some words of comfort from my mum i.e. don't worry baby will be fine and Mark was just being a dick and I didnt understand why that was so hard. She basically has slagged me off over text telling me I'm OTT, dramatic, pathetic and hard to talk to....WTF?! I'm pregnant of course I'm going to be anxious, I said given she's had 4 kids I thought she'd be a bit more understanding especially being my mum and it was sad I got more support from a group of women I'd never actually met before. 

She sent me a text saying "I still love you and think we need to meet up for a chat" and I said I thought it was best to wait until my hormones had settled a bit as I'm clearly too much for her right now and I don't want to be made to feel like shit every time I have a worry or feel anxious about the pregnancy. She text me back and said 

"As I said drama fukin queen." 

I was so upset, I can't believe she acted this way! It's a good job I have you guys or I'd feel so alone through this! 

Now I just feel slightly astounded that a 45 year old woman could react like this. 

The thing that makes it worse is that we're very close and it makes it even worse. I've decided I don't want her to be my birthing partner cos she'll just call me pathetic and a drama queen in the delivery room and I don't need that. 

It's so sad :cry:


----------



## molly85

Mum's aren't they great mines called mefat foras long asI can remember and is generally quite spiteful.
Ness you area worry wart and drama queen but it'sfirst desperatly wanted baby your allowed. Men are rubbish and need simple instructions on howto handle such situations, lookat nicole she gave her hubby a good dressing down now he is on best behaviour.

I bet you mum had the same worries when pregnant and is just ashamed to admit it lol


----------



## jelliebabie

awww nessie poo :hugs: sweetheart, i understand why you feel the way you do babe! Your mum is meant to be the most carin person in the world and am sure she loves you very much, but your fears 
To her are insignificant and 'nothing to worry about'.'but if you are worried then thats important to address! I do think your hormones will be making you oversensitive, but still, you need support and empathy. I want you to talk to your doctor ness. I dont want your depression creeping Back in. Remember we all care for you here sweetheart and will always be here for you. :hug: love u loads nessie.
Everything will be ok honey, and your babba will be fine, hes just making room in there! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you guys!! :hugs: 

Oooh I totally know deep down my baby is fine but this is just all new to me and I should be able to talk to my mum about it, I'm defo very hormonal right now and over sensitive and she should appreciate that, she's had 4 kids for God's sake! 

It just sucks that she knows about my anxiety and depression history (don't worry I don't feel depressed I would defo go see my doctor if I felt it was getting me down so much it's just hormones right now) and she should know better. 

I don't expect a huge amount of support from Mark as he's a bloke and it doesnt seem to be much to him right now but she should know better xxx


----------



## molly85

lol the postman has nearly had hi hand chewed off by molly. 

Ness I want you down that doctors surgery I don't care how well you know your symptoms girl. Your on dangerous ground at the moment. You've nver been PG beforeso haveno way to tell how it wil affect you. bean will be fine they go through worse andsurvive it's you, that you need to think about Mark and bean will need you all the way through, Big hug girl.

OPK's are here


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Jo :hugs: midwife on Tuesday so will tell her everything, I've got only two more days left in work then a long weekend cuddling up with Mark which is just what I need! 

Yay for opk's!!


----------



## molly85

ohhh long weekend i have a long weekend atwork booked eugh


----------



## Nixilix

Oh just said "I take it you want sperm tonight, I'll have a nap this after noon haha" 

I'm off to poundland


----------



## molly85

lol rach


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Jo booked two days off beginning of next week and have next Friday afternoon off as off to see Biffy Clyro in Sheffield with OH! So only a 2.5 day week yay! 

Rach lol ha ha bless your OH least he's prepared!


----------



## Wantabean

haha gotta love poundland. opks or pg tests? 
my cheeky neighbour has stolen my washing line everyday this week so i had to put a washing on last night and run out this am with it. its not fair, my actual garden is smaller than my tiny bathroom and hers is huge so i dont think its fair to have my washing line knicked 2. especially on nice days like today grrrr xx


----------



## Wantabean

ness i am so jealous!!!! i love biffy clyro!!! lucky girl xxx


----------



## molly85

who is biffy clyro?
How do they nick your washing line? go take their washing off, put it in a bin liner and knock on their doorand say i think you accidently left this on my line all sweet and inocent
If their not in leave it on the door step


----------



## Nessicle

me too they're ace!! I got the tickets for Christmas for Mark and we've been looking forward to it! think he's gonna drive too so I won't have to get on a train down there not that it's far but with peeing all the time it's not much fun on a stinky train lol

Damn cheeky neighbour!! Has she taken it from your garden too? xx


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> who is biffy clyro?
> How do they nick your washing line? go take their washing off, put it in a bin liner and knock on their doorand say i think you accidently left this on my line all sweet and inocent
> If their not in leave it on the door step

They're a scottish band Jo! Absolutely awesome! My fave song is "Love has a diameter" ooh and love "Who's got a match"


----------



## molly85

justshaved my legs gonetomoisturise and guess what?still covered in hair. ahhhh


----------



## Wantabean

up here in the rather poorer part of scotland we have shared drying greens lol we both have 3 lines each and once she had filled hers she used mine 2. i was just wetting a cloth to clean with at kitchen and seen her feeling my washing to see if it was nearly dry lol she looked up and seen me at window and said hi then ran away lol good luck to her coz i have LOADS of washing to do mwahaha xx


----------



## Wantabean

haha yeah i should shave my legs. maybe at the weekend :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i'm going backto cheappies i go through quattros to quick


----------



## Nessicle

lol kirstie have you noticed your hair on your legs and armpits is growing at warp speed now?! lol xx


----------



## mommaof3

Ness Honey sorry your mom and oh arnt giving you the reassurance you need and to be honest Mark may not do all the coddling and mushy stuff us girls love my dh didnt even like to feel the baby move inmy belly some men just kinda freak out over it but the minute he held his son in his arms he was a ball of mush and cried like a baby and is the best daddy and as for your mom maybe she is a bit like my dad he gets hard on me when Im upset because he knows it kinda brings me back to reality so to speak cause if he coddles me the more upset I become so maybe she is trying to do something like that I know its no help when you just need someone to tell you its all gonna be ok and the fact that she has had 4 babies may not make her as understanding as you think its kinda like the more times you do something the easier it is to forget the first time you went through it


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning. 

Rather busy day ahead and my son is being a shit already. Ever since I let him play that video game last night! Ugh.

Hi Jo. Hows af? She gone?

Hi Kirstie. I couldnt imagine sharing a clothing line with someone. I have like 3 loads of laundry here a day it seems :wacko:

Hi Nicole. Hope you are feeling better..

Diane... Soy isoflavones are like clomid the natural way. I cant take any meds really they freak me out. I passed out after taking tylenol, Had aniphylatic reaction (basically ended up and in a&e) to another medication, hives from another and almost died 2 years ago from being allergic to those and good.. So I am a little nervous. I never know what medication will do.


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan hope you have a good day maybe Saben will settle down once you guys get busy


----------



## Nixilix

Screw poundlan I got 3 in a pack for 99p!! So I got 2 packs. Found another test at home so got 8 in total. Hmmm is 1dpo too soon?? Hahah


----------



## Shey

Good morning ladies

Im at school just hanging out studying cause i have finals next week


----------



## mommaof3

lol Rach id say yeah but im all for practicing especially if it keeps you from makeing bread


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel are you shaking like an addict! :rofl: 

LOL, Nicole he is 7 and a boy settle down isnt in their genes. lol and I want another boy.


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha funi rach, y not geta bit of practice in hahah least uno the end result tho and not hopen 4 2 lines as of yet!!! get ur ass to home&bargains then do 3 for 99p aswel and a plastic stick 1 with a window for 99p to!!!i always have 1 of them on stand by 4 wen i get my bfp hahahaha.how r u all??? sorry ur mum and mark r being nasty ******* ness!!!!!my mum is like ur mum, i just giv her as much as she gives me now am old enuff now haha.then again she did dramatically change wen i got pregnant so giv it sum time and she will b ok, wait till she see's the scan pic!!! she will melt and if she dusnt then shes cold hearted.....dnt b offended huni ther but thats wat i expectd of my mum but she was so over excited i thort the baby was hers haha. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

So Shan have you had anymore symptoms?


----------



## shaerichelle

No Shey I had af and shes gone.


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey
Shan you never know he might surprise u lol


----------



## Loren

ohhh that fertile CM lastnyt didnt last long i BD lastnyt just to make sure and i was so dry it absoloutly killed!!!! i cudnt even wet up with help hahah :blush: xxxxx

hey shey xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, Nicole I dont think so. He is in a mood. Boys. lol. I think he needs some friends.


----------



## mommaof3

Loren you crack me up lol you just need to go ahead and test 

Shan has he not made any new freinds in the area since you moved my son had a hard time makeing friends he was really shy till he got older


----------



## Loren

after all this i just no AF is onits way haha i shudnt laff but if i dont then al be devastated more so!!!! think the worse!!!how r u nicole???xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Nicole my oh is off today so he is making todaysbloaf whilst I'm at work! unless he is napping for tonight!

Bless, I can't believe how much he loves me, he's so good to me and I can't sometimes be a right bitch. He's a keeper.

Yeah I got 1 ic, 6 from savers and 1 from morrisons which midstream. 

Cannie wait to test but don't want bfn. I'll be up my sisters so will have to test at 9dpo then not til 11/12dpo boo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach stop shaking..

Nicole .. he is shy too! Ugh dont tell me that lol

Loren, I think you should :test:


----------



## Shey

Oh ok!

Hi Loren :wave:


----------



## Loren

haha i wud if i had any shan, and the shop i get them from is a bus ride away and ive got ppl coming to view the flat today :) so i think its gd that i dnt have any because then i'm not wasting them lol.welll AF is due in aproximatley..........5days!!!!! xxxxx

:wave:


----------



## mommaof3

Loren have I not given you the practice practice practice speach yet Ive been slacking on my duties here any poas before say 10 to 12dpo is practice to get your technique perfected the squat the perfect angle of your knees the right cup placement this is all very important and must be done over and over again these test can be tricky not enough urine to much urine dropping your cup of pee or peeing on your hand its a complicated procedure


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahahahahahahaha love it!!!!! u crak me up hun!!! if i had sum ad pee everywer at thisvery minute but i dont :( am gna get sum tomorow :D i'll be 9DPO tomorrow!!!and me gem an di r testing on fri :D :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

ok I really think you girls should do a PRACTICE test on thursday lol


----------



## Loren

hahaha i will feed ur POAS addiction and mine hehe tmorow  xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

YAY now just have to get Diane and Gem to POAS


----------



## mommaof3

ok girls bbiab gotta do some cleaning UGH


----------



## Shey

:cry:


----------



## Nixilix

Nicole you go girl! I'm with you.. Test test test!!


----------



## Loren

i dont think they need much persuading hahaha.ugh ive been cleaning all day stopd wen i came on here because we had ppl cuming to view the flat and guess what......ther not even cumn now hahahah they tuk another flat yesterday!!!nice to be told isnt it haha xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha xxxxx and bread making today rach xxxx

wats up shey?xxx


----------



## Loren

right girls OH's dad is on his way to pik us up, spk later xxxxxxxxx :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Just still morning over my mentor Denise. She was 48 yrs old. She had a tumor in her stomach and it collapsed her large intestines. :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

aww Shey that's really sad :hugs: 

Loren you need to test tomorrow girlie!! xx


----------



## Shey

yup it is! and i agree with Nessie Loren you should test


----------



## giggles.

Shey said:


> Just still morning over my mentor Denise. She was 48 yrs old. She had a tumor in her stomach and it collapsed her large intestines. :cry:

:hug:


----------



## Shey

Thank you giggles. how you been?


----------



## jelliebabie

shey :hugs: :hug:
Ok loren, its a deal, i will test tomorrow with you! just need to get gem on bard now! Satisfied nicole n rachel? Lol.
Low temp today, and 2 little spots of brownish pink blood on panty liner. Implantation??? Oooh, i so hope so 7dpo! No other symptoms, slightly tender bbs and nada else xxx


----------



## Nessicle

how exciting Diane!! could be implantation!! xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

The less the better Diane. I responded a few pages ago about the soy n stuff

:hugs:

Going to get a shower now.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shan :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh fingers crossed for you to have implantation


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Ness. Hope you are getting rest.

BBL


----------



## jelliebabie

hi giggles babe! :wave: how are you?? Hope u have plenty of pma for this cycle. Everything cosssed for you! Do u temp? Opks? Xx :dust: babydust for you! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Hi Ness. Hope you are getting rest.
> 
> BBL

nah not as much as I'd like, but hey just gotta get on with it right?! 

I only have 6 weeks of feeling like shite to go :happydance: lol I'm not complaining but started feeling really :sick: all day more or less. Haven't thrown up yet but sure that's headed my way - not bothered about throwing up at work just the bus I'm worried about ha ha 

hope you're ok sugarplum xx


----------



## Shey

The phantom of the opera


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey Everyone hows things goin... I got a lovely visit of goo just now GROSS... lol


----------



## Shey

Im so cold. this room is so damn cold and I have a jacket on and am still freezing.


----------



## xLuciax

heyy girls posted on here while ago but im back lol how are you all??


----------



## Nixilix

hey lucia, good to see you! (well speak) haha

How are you? So you o'd then? whens af due. Im due wed 5th now i think cause i o'd 3 days late!


----------



## xLuciax

anyone know when I may be ovulating internet cheapy opk yesterday almost by a fraction same colour as control line but no smiley on clear blue digital ( used different urine so maybe LH was low in the test I used for clear blue) today used same pee for both interent cheapy opk darker than control line and smiley on clearblue could I be ovulating today? how long after ovulation will my LH stay as dark as the control line?


----------



## Shey

Hey Nix and Lucia :wave:


----------



## xLuciax

Nixilix said:


> hey lucia, good to see you! (well speak) haha
> 
> How are you? So you o'd then? whens af due. Im due wed 5th now i think cause i o'd 3 days late!

hey nix! im good thank you how are you? my AF is on the 7th if im right well my iphone period tracker says the 7th lol and its rarely wrong only been wrong once when I was 2 days late ( before ttc ) so im going with that date for now aahh when did you O?!


----------



## Nixilix

prob within the next 12-48 hrs. if your charting you should see a steady ride after o x


----------



## Nixilix

i either o'd yest or today!!

hey shey!


----------



## xLuciax

Nixilix said:


> prob within the next 12-48 hrs. if your charting you should see a steady ride after o x

aahh I hope incase the sperm from sunday have died because since my college classes are done for the week im going to my OH house tomorrow for the weekend so have a fresh chance to catch the egg! :-D


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya :)


----------



## Shey

how u ladies doing?


----------



## xGemxGemx

sounds like ur oving lucia.. rach is rite. wooohooo 2ww rachel xxx 

i tested 2day BFN (twice ) ha ...but i know its 2 early 4 me i think i hav longest possible lp phase! last time bfn cd12....bfp cd 15/16 so i duno wen 2 test next prob will again 2mro! ;)

how is everyone?? i hav got slightly tender bb's, had cramps and backpain 4 3days.... severly tired.....cp is high, soft and me and oh BD las nyt and i was v. moist ( sorry i kno its gros) so thats a new 1. bit of a headache and went dizzy in work today.....

the symptoms all sound good but u never know......im just hopin all these r gona result in a bfp on sunday mornin :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

im good Gem Gem imma get off for now. lunch time here and i am starving, gonna go to burger king and get some lunch. be on tonight!


----------



## xGemxGemx

yummmmm burger king hav fun xxx


----------



## xLuciax

Shey said:


> im good Gem Gem imma get off for now. lunch time here and i am starving, gonna go to burger king and get some lunch. be on tonight!

hey shey! your from florida I have family im miami do you have cuban roots?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey, you are not getting it are you? Its like a waste for me to even type this.


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya girls IM BACK !!! couldnt stay away for long by the looks of it, still trying and taking it as it comes.
Hope you are all well


----------



## Loren

hey gem.....ooer hahahhaha....u ok chick???xxxxx any stmptoms??xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hey inkdchick welcome back :D hope ur ok huni xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

haha i'll test tomorow 4 u ladies!!!!! itl b bfn but o wel itl feed my addiction hahah xxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

yo girls!! xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Howdy!

Omg I'm so sleepyyyyyyyy. No reason to be today..haven't done a thing really except make dinner..and a few loads of laundry.

How's everyone?


----------



## Nixilix

good good, hows you randy? :)

i just paid for ff for 90 days and im so suprised to see how all my temps are so similar through out the month when overlaying!


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals!

Gem your symptoms are sounding fab!! I can't wait for you all to start testing how exciting!! 

Hi Tina :wave: 

Shan what's wrong babe?

Hi Lucia and Loren :wave: 

Brandy bless bubs is taking all your energy! 

I'm good managed to eat some fruit and a gluten free sausage roll - didnt want any dinner it was chicken and just didnt fancy it! 

Got some ice cream in the freezer yum! Just waiting to find out from first tri ladies whether it's pasturised or not as if it's not can't eat it boo! Sure it will be though! Sainsbury's basics soft scoop ice cream! 

xxx


----------



## Nixilix

the ingredients should mention if its unpasterised


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> good good, hows you randy? :)
> 
> i just paid for ff for 90 days and im so suprised to see how all my temps are so similar through out the month when overlaying!

oooh visit tickerfactory.com - I did and they gave me free 30 days! It's a sister site or something although hoping you won't need it! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:
 

> the ingredients should mention if its unpasterised

doesnt say anything Rach should I assume it's pasturised? My philadelphia says it's pasturised


----------



## Nixilix

me too!


----------



## Nixilix

i dont think there are many products these days made with unpasterised


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> hey gem.....ooer hahahhaha....u ok chick???xxxxx any stmptoms??xxxxxxx

hiya huny, ye had a few symptoms....cramping and that but that doesnt mean anythin....all can do is wait. i think il test till sunday and whatever that ses is wat it is. and then il just have to try again.....i jus dnt think its my month xxxxxx

howa u?? just been catchin up anymor ewcm that sounds ded gud....i jus kno ur preggo lady xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Gem I didnt think it was my month either hun so you never know xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww thanx ness. dont wana get my hopes up....i feel symptoms but i just got this feelin that it aint my turn and last time i didnt really get symptoms :( like i dont think weve done enough....only around ov and it could have been later than i thought xxxxxx o well might just be a little miracle - i hope so xxxxxxx

hope ur okay...reading back about wat ur mum said...thats awful chick. just ignore her xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Gem honey - I'm fine now, she hasn't been in touch so sod her I don't need this shit from her! 

well I'm hoping you get your little miracle this cycle xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm doin good..Def too tired to feel randy lol...that's a change for me!


----------



## Nessicle

ok that sucks - got really bad heartburn after that ice cream! boo!!!


----------



## Nixilix

have a read of these for us waiting to get bfps!

The infertile is probably the only person in the world that can go into a bathroom and return in tears or leave doing a happy pee pee dance.

Admit it. When it comes to infertility, you&#8217;ve asked Doctor Google A LOT of strange questions&#8230;

In your case, his little generals seem to enjoy one last bachelor party in your cervical mucus water park, get hungover and completely forget to swim into your uterus.

I wipe the toilet paper and sometimes see a light pink color. However, when I look closer, I realize that it&#8217;s not a pink color but sadly just my finger seen through the wet toilet paper.

During your two week wait, you are obsessed with your breasts. You hold them, feel for tenderness, lack of tenderness, examine your nipples, ask your husband to examine them, touch, poke, prod, jab, twist, turn and stare. In some countries, you might be considered a bit of a pervert.

You know you are trying to get pregnant when&#8230;Someone asks you today&#8217;s date and you reply &#8220;Day 21&#8243; . . .

You find out your mother&#8217;s friend&#8217;s dry cleaner&#8217;s daughter&#8217;s Facebook friend&#8217;s second cousin&#8217;s once removed is pregnant through IVF, and you are still jealous. 

You inspect the toilet paper and your vaginal discharge at least 10 times a day. 

You anticipate hearing pregnancy announcements every time you see your friends. 

You feel your breasts, subtly, in public for signs of tenderness. 

You stop drinking coffee but then you cheat often. 

Excessive burping and farting during the two week wait excites you. 

You always look at a stranger&#8217;s belly to see if she&#8217;s pregnant, and if she is, you glare at her


----------



## Nixilix

i want pregnancy heartburn :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Those thiings are SOOOO true!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry to post n run...I gotta crash. Gnight all zzz


----------



## Nixilix

well im going to poas cause im bored. then going to play xbox with wonderful OH


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha they were so funny and true Rachel! you poas darling xx


----------



## xLuciax

Nixilix said:


> have a read of these for us waiting to get bfps!
> 
> The infertile is probably the only person in the world that can go into a bathroom and return in tears or leave doing a happy pee pee dance.
> 
> Admit it. When it comes to infertility, youve asked Doctor Google A LOT of strange questions
> 
> In your case, his little generals seem to enjoy one last bachelor party in your cervical mucus water park, get hungover and completely forget to swim into your uterus.
> 
> I wipe the toilet paper and sometimes see a light pink color. However, when I look closer, I realize that its not a pink color but sadly just my finger seen through the wet toilet paper.
> 
> During your two week wait, you are obsessed with your breasts. You hold them, feel for tenderness, lack of tenderness, examine your nipples, ask your husband to examine them, touch, poke, prod, jab, twist, turn and stare. In some countries, you might be considered a bit of a pervert.
> 
> You know you are trying to get pregnant whenSomeone asks you todays date and you reply Day 21&#8243; . . .
> 
> You find out your mothers friends dry cleaners daughters Facebook friends second cousins once removed is pregnant through IVF, and you are still jealous.
> 
> You inspect the toilet paper and your vaginal discharge at least 10 times a day.
> 
> You anticipate hearing pregnancy announcements every time you see your friends.
> 
> You feel your breasts, subtly, in public for signs of tenderness.
> 
> You stop drinking coffee but then you cheat often.
> 
> Excessive burping and farting during the two week wait excites you.
> 
> You always look at a strangers belly to see if shes pregnant, and if she is, you glare at her


I love this! especially the pink blood but ends up being your finger through the toilet paper lmao!


----------



## xLuciax

Nixilix said:


> well im going to poas cause im bored. then going to play xbox with wonderful OH

looooool!! your funny


----------



## Nessicle

Lucia that about the tissue and seeing your finger made me laugh too lol

I still do that now although obviously hoping to see nothing so when I see something pink I have to do a double take and realise it's my fingers through the toilet paper :rofl:


----------



## xLuciax

Hey Vanessa hope your well my opk test line is mega mega darker than the control so i'd think that ovulation will loom tomorrow cant wait to be in the 2ww as anoying as it is


----------



## xLuciax

Nessicle said:


> Lucia that about the tissue and seeing your finger made me laugh too lol
> 
> I still do that now although obviously hoping to see nothing so when I see something pink I have to do a double take and realise it's my fingers through the toilet paper :rofl:

loooool !! did you get implantation bleed vanessa?


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh how exciting yay for ov :happydance: you should defo bd tonight and tomorrow!! 

No I didnt get any IB although on the day my period should have been due I had two very small dots in my knickers that were a rusty colour and that's it, suppose that could have been IB but seriously blink and you would have missed it ha ha


----------



## xLuciax

anyone testing early this month? think i've learnt my lesson from it so there will be no poas addiction for me this month unless AF i late boohoo


----------



## xLuciax

must be off now girlys need to get bath nice hot chocolate and early night with OH tomorrow untill sunday so FX I catch the egg will catch up with you all sunday or at some point friday happy BDing!  xxx


----------



## Nessicle

catch that eggy Lucia!! 

I'm off to get a warm bath and bed for me as I'm exhausted after the day I've had! Tomorrow is a new day right?! :flower: 

Night all xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Nessicle said:


> catch that eggy Lucia!!
> 
> I'm off to get a warm bath and bed for me as I'm exhausted after the day I've had! Tomorrow is a new day right?! :flower:
> 
> Night all xxxx

Ness why so stressed? :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey just zooming in back at work 7 so just had 2wholemealeenglish muffins asiwas starving bed in a minute


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Jo how are you doing?


----------



## molly85

tierd. one more early then the day off. long day saturday, early sunday then 2daysoff


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone


----------



## Aislinn

calliebaby said:


> :hi: everyone

:wave:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Diane how are you today?


----------



## Loren

u got onnnnn di yayyy ahhaha. iyaaaa aislinn, jo and callie!!!xxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Loren. how are things?


----------



## Loren

fine thank uuu aislinn felt sick b4 so i convinced myself AGAIN that i had food poisining hahaha i need to stop it, it happens with the phobia i have lol silly ino. u??xx


----------



## Aislinn

Loren said:


> fine thank uuu aislinn felt sick b4 so i convinced myself AGAIN that i had food poisining hahaha i need to stop it, it happens with the phobia i have lol silly ino. u??xx


Food poisoning? Hmmmmm you do that to yourself a lot? LOL 

I'm doing well thank you.


----------



## Loren

nooooo ive never had never want it haha, everytime i feel sick or like am gna b sik i start to convince myself that i have a bug or food poisining!!!haha its what ive always done for yrs haha.

gdgdgdgdg xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Loren said:


> nooooo ive never had never want it haha, everytime i feel sick or like am gna b sik i start to convince myself that i have a bug or food poisining!!!haha its what ive always done for yrs haha.
> 
> gdgdgdgdg xxx

That's funny but not really.. Its not fun. I had it once It was so bad. 

Hope you never get it.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn, callie n loren :wave: got on! Yipee but might get kickd back of soon, dam internet providers! Callie do u knw why my lines have changed to dotted red ones on ff? They have lowered the coverline too! Do u think i mite not have ovd? Or today possible i.d? Lol. X


----------



## calliebaby

I think that you probably ovulated when ff said you did. If it didn't think that you had, it wouldn't have drawn a line at all. I think it just thinks your coverline is actually lower. I have seen many charts where women have the dotted lines and end up pregnant.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie! Im hoping my temp goes back up tomorrow though! Hoping today was an implantation dip! Bring on a callie style triphasic chart! Woopee! How are u and the baby callie? She been giving you more nausea? :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey, wheres everyone gone? :nope:


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hey, wheres everyone gone? :nope:


I'm here.. But leaving soon..


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn honey :hug:
My phone keeps losing it connection onto here! And doing my head in lol. Ive gone all day without smoking too! Ooh am proud of myself lol. How are u sweetie? X


----------



## Loren

hey hey hey hey!!!! wats evry1 doing?? its quiet in here :| xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Ladies Yay fingers crossed its implant Diane


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hi aislinn honey :hug:
> My phone keeps losing it connection onto here! And doing my head in lol. Ive gone all day without smoking too! Ooh am proud of myself lol. How are u sweetie? X

Congrats about the smoking!!!! Hard thing.:happydance:

I'm doing ok..


----------



## Aislinn

I'm back. Now everyone is gone.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm back :hi:


----------



## Aislinn

calliebaby said:


> I'm back :hi:

:wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> evening gals!
> 
> Gem your symptoms are sounding fab!! I can't wait for you all to start testing how exciting!!
> 
> Hi Tina :wave:
> 
> Shan what's wrong babe?
> 
> Hi Lucia and Loren :wave:
> 
> Brandy bless bubs is taking all your energy!
> 
> I'm good managed to eat some fruit and a gluten free sausage roll - didnt want any dinner it was chicken and just didnt fancy it!
> 
> Got some ice cream in the freezer yum! Just waiting to find out from first tri ladies whether it's pasturised or not as if it's not can't eat it boo! Sure it will be though! Sainsbury's basics soft scoop ice cream!
> 
> xxx

Unpasteurized is fine too Ness.

Whats wrong about what?


----------



## Shey

Im back!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks aislinn :flower:
Thanks nicole :flower:

Sorry my phones playin up! Hi loren chick!
You sure ur ok aislinn? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi everyone.

Phew to much is going on. I feel like weird.


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> thanks aislinn :flower:
> Thanks nicole :flower:
> 
> Sorry my phones playin up! Hi loren chick!
> You sure ur ok aislinn? X

You getting a feeling Diane?


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girls am off to sleep nw. Luv you all xx


----------



## Shey

hey Aislinn, Diane, Shan :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

goodnight Diane!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey.

Good Night girls I am going. I need to spend some time with my sweet DH.


----------



## calliebaby

Night Shan!!!:hugs:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Shey how was school today?


----------



## Shey

Night Di and Shan

Aislinn I didn't have school today I just went there to study for finals.


----------



## molly85

helloooo


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls :cry: pma over for me! Temp is SO low! Took it at 5.30 am usually take it at 9.30 and i will but i knw its gonna be really low again!
And ive got af brewing i can feel it! Af would be due today if opkwas right. Looks like it was after all! Many i didnt ov at all and thats why my temps where stupid! Am gutted. Thought i was only 8dpo! Now the bitch is coming for me! :cry: :nope: :cry: fk it loren, i will kill those flowers myself!!! To make it worse i just woke from the most horrific nightmare! Nicotine patches cause very vivid dreams! 
I woke up and was in such a panic! I dreamt the police where chasing dh and shot him a billion times in front of me and i had to pretend i didnt Know him so they wudnt shoot me! So i was running and hiding from them the whle dream, my heart was in my mouth! It was so scary! Have taken the damn patch off so gona try and get anther 4hrs sleep if my heartrate will get low enuf! My lungs are sore too now! On the plus side, ive not smoked for over a day!! :happydance: speak later girls! Xx


----------



## molly85

Diane look at my chart the later i get up the higher the temp itspiked yesterday now its back down. don't beupset untill she arrives. I hadan intresting dream to though minewas more naughty lol


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

diane babe come on now - get the PMA back up lady, do NOT count yourself out yet :hugs: xxxxx 

Hi Jo :wave: 

still no word from mommy dearest lol!


----------



## jelliebabie

knew it! :witch: bitch is in town! What a strange cycle!! Either ovd cd17 and had rediculasly low temps, or 8 day lp wtf? Or never ovd! Peed off and feel like going out and getting a 20 pack of cigs, but, i wont, wont let the witch get the better of me. I have no hope left, at all at the minute. This aint going to happen by itself. My dr called yesterday, wont get my refferal until dhs tests come back, so thats my next move! It honestly feels like its never going to happen just now and I dont know why i allowed myself to hope, after so many years why did i think ir could happen??? Sorry for ranting girls! Im just a little sad, i will be fine, pick myself up, dust myself down! Im just dissapointed and this feeling only lasts a day or 2 lol xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

girls,on FF if you get ewcm or a positive opk NEVER put it in the notes, always put it where it should be, i just went back and added my ewcm and +opk on cd 16 and ff has adjusted it to no detected ovulation! This had better be a one off situation :growlmad: lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Diane babe I don't know what to say :hugs: 

Feckin witch I bet you feel like this cycle was a waste of time hun what a joke xxx

i'd recommend not temping Diane I really would. I just went by my opk's and that worked just fine for me, I know that everyone is different and opk's alone don't always work for everyone but I feel temping ads far too much stress on you with hoping and feeling down etc all month. 

I think it can have a detrimental effect sometimes babe 

And you hoped because you have to hope xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nessie. :flower: i think i would rather know if im oving or not, especially as i didnt this cycle, and that was with a + opk! Good advice though chick! Ive had my little cry, so got to just move on now.
After 11yrs-12 now actaully, you get get used to it. In fact i had totally given up for years when i found bnb and it reignited my old desire. But i wont give up on the dream. I WILL have my baby one day. Maybe not now, not in a year, but i will never give up till i am told that i will never be able to concieve.
Then i will just steal one of yours :haha:
I will make sure i become a mum, mother nature had better start being kind or i will set loren on her :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Diane if it's something you like to do then carry on temping :hugs: that's so cruel to have a +opk and no ov :growlmad: 

you WILL become a mum and you are gonna carry on even if it means getting some fertility testing. I'll be sure to guard my kids though :haha: god help mother nature if Loren starts on her....Good Lord

you have such fighting spirit sweetie never give up xx love you xx


----------



## Nessicle

P.S.

my mum emailed me to apologise and say she was sorry for being a crap mum and she promised to be there for me and understanding if I could forgive her. I emailed her back to say of course I forgave her and that I was just upset cos I thought I'd have to go through this without my mummy! xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Vanessa,
I see by your mood that you are feeling sick - bless you but its all good for you at least !, nothing for us as yet but we will see.
Im glad to be abck after my break away i needed it tho m/c no 6 and it never gets any easier !!


----------



## inkdchick

Thank you to all you ladies for my welcome back its nice to know i was missed :flower: for you all :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

inkdchick said:


> Hi Vanessa,
> I see by your mood that you are feeling sick - bless you but its all good for you at least !, nothing for us as yet but we will see.
> Im glad to be abck after my break away i needed it tho m/c no 6 and it never gets any easier !!

Hi tina hun

Yeah defo means bubs is thriving :haha: managed to eat some dry potato and fruit. TBH all I want is fruit so that's a good thing! 

Bought some ginger ale from Tesco to help with the nausea doesnt say it's caffeine free but its just carbonated water and ginger extract with some sweetners so sure it'll be fine! 

I don't blame you for taking some time away hun and I'm sure it doesnt get any easier at all, we're looking forward to you coming back to us xxx


----------



## inkdchick

well im back now and suffering with dizziness and with being lightheaded and feeling a litl
tle sick, but am only 3/4 dpo so am thinking is more likely to be a bug of sorts.
But so pleased to beback - i missed you all !!!


----------



## mommaof3

Diane :hugs: so sorry the witch showed I think this was just as off cycle for you and it will happen for you I KNOW IT WILL get dh tested then go from there I really think mother nature needs at least a nasty letter 

Ness glad your mom appologised im sure she will be more understanding from now on


Tina hi glad your back


----------



## Nixilix

Diane so sorry she got you. Will chat more later as at work on phone.

I'm ou this month already, not countin myself as in to begin with.
Oh was too tired last night so I KNOW I haven't done enough. Soooo annoyed.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry she got you Diane :( :hugs:

Don't count yourself out yet, Rach! It only takes one time..


----------



## Loren

so sorry Di!!!!! :hugs: hahahaha u dont have to set me on her, i'm eyeing up a bed of daffodils at the minute from my living room they no wen i take the dog out i am gna make mia wee on them!!!!!! and maybe depending on my mood i mite let her eat them!!!!!! fukers!!!!!!! well girls i think AF cud b around the corner 4 me ive got slight period cramp in my sides like a period ache and am gassy and i orgasmd in my sleep over a dream about my ex :O hahahaha and wen i orgasmd last i cam on the day later must be my cervix tryna get help to bring it down my tunnel lol.this is wat happens to me b4 AF cums btw.ano its not over until AF sings but i am just braceing myself now so i am not too upset!!! but hey ho least if i dont get BFP which i will fukn hate but al b with diane :hugs: :flow: hope ur ok!!! and ay u to u trying to say i am like a rotwieler hahahah am more like a shitzu hahaha cute.....but little yapping ankle biting SHIT!!!!! hahaha. had my phone interview b4 and was succesful :D got a face to face interview soon got to wait 4 them to fone me back with a date!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rach chin up chick as ive just sed its not over for this month!!! until that fat bitch sings!!!!!! Di i wish i was by u to giv u cuddles!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :kiss:


----------



## Shey

Good morning ladies! how you ladies doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

diane.. Sooo sorry bout af. I never put those twwo things in and go by them. Ff uses those as well. Maybe it was your annovultary(sp) month. :hugs: :hugs: have a glass of wine better than a cig.

I know how sad you are ..i feel it too.

on the other hand I got the pain ack in my ovaries :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

diane.. Sooo sorry bout af. I never put those twwo things in and go by them. Ff uses those as well. Maybe it was your annovultary(sp) month. :hugs: :hugs: have a glass of wine better than a cig.

I know how sad you are ..i feel it too.

on the other hand I got the pain ack in my ovaries :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Shan maybe it's leading up to ov for you hun? hoping you have a shorter cycle this month xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww Diane I'm SOOOO Sorry the bitch got you :hugs: I'll kick her arse personally... Don't give up hope!!

Hi Nicole :wave: How ya doin sweetie...

:wave: HELLO Brandy... Moving over to 2nd tri soon Yay!!

:wave: Hello Shannon... How ya feeling today... better?

Nessie I'm glad you and your Mom are good now and you have her support, the first tri is a rough one, it will be over before you know it ;)

Loren, girlie don't you give up or Rachel... Do not succome to the evil :witch: I'm gonna FX'D for you both!!... Keep that PMA going girlies DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!! It will Happen!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
I wish I had orgasms in my sleep, hell I don't have them at all GRRRR Maybe thats why I'm so cranky... hehehe Loren, you crack me up chick :lol:

Hi Tina... Good to see you again... Welcome back! Missed Ya...

Me GRRRR I'm in horrid pain right now... Got another gift of the Goo this morning and I'm hurting... not sure If I'm going to see the X this run dammit... I want his swimmers..

Hi Shey... How are you doing... I hope things are going better for you hun! Keep that chin up... things will get better :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HEYYYYYYYYYYYY Where is EVERYONE? :(


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kim eh everyday is a struggle. No more goo.

ness maybe. Not counting on oving ne time soon.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi kim!! 

Aww thank you darl', beanie is certainly kickin my ass today so it's good to know me and my mum have made up ready for all the fun to start :haha:

Are you getting ovary pain?


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm gonna go garden. Had a breakdown n dh gave me some time alone.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessie OMG!! Hell to the YES... GRRRR Oh the pain at times... holy shit!! I can barely handle it at times... how can I handle pregnancy... :lol:

I'm glad that things are going better for you. YOU Don't Need ANY stress of ANY Kind :) Bubs is a healthy one....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> hi kim eh everyday is a struggle. No more goo.
> 
> ness maybe. Not counting on oving ne time soon.

How come Shan? I pray for things to get better for you sweetie... Hang in there, keep that chin up. ITS GONNA HAPPEN!! :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Diane. This cycle was probably a "one-off" and you will ovulate this cycle. Every woman has one every once in a while. I wish I were near you to give you a hug. I hope that your doctor checks you and your other half out to make sure that all is right with both of you.:hugs:

Ness- how is the sickness today?


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Kim! I've decided not to let anything bother me as much as possible the less stress the better :thumbup:!

Stay away from that bad boy ex of yours hun you deserve so much better :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Ness- how is the sickness today?

howdy sweetie :wave: 

sickness has eased off for now - tends to come in waves for a couple of hours at a time and can't eat or drink anything other than ginger ale lol - least I'm still getting my fluids! Gone off tea too never thought I'd see the day! 

Sickness has at least lifted for my journey home from work! 

How are you feeling atm?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> Thank you Kim! I've decided not to let anything bother me as much as possible the less stress the better :thumbup:!
> 
> Stay away from that bad boy ex of yours hun you deserve so much better :hugs:

Thanks Ness, I know... I just want to be pregnant now... Time is ticking :(
I really appreciate your kind words, I just can't shake him... How am I supposed to be pregnant in June without a OH... haha

:wave: Hi Callie... How ya doin sweetie.. :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

Nessicle said:


> How are you feeling atm?

Just really tired and a bit nauseous. I feel most queasy when I don't eat, but then I eat and I feel full fast and then sick again. It is nothing that I can't handle though and the last couple of days have been a bit better. My boobs were not as sore yesterday, but are back with a vengeance today. I think that my body goes through waves of hormone changes and that is when my symptoms get there most severe.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kim. I am good. How are you?


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling atm?
> 
> Just really tired and a bit nauseous. I feel most queasy when I don't eat, but then I eat and I feel full fast and then sick again. It is nothing that I can't handle though and the last couple of days have been a bit better. My boobs were not as sore yesterday, but are back with a vengeance today. I think that my body goes through waves of hormone changes and that is when my symptoms get there most severe.Click to expand...

yeah I agree - i'm the same my bb's aren't hardly sore at all today, they'll be sore again soon though!

Defo nothing we can't handle hey?! On the plus side you've only got about 5 and a half weeks left of nausea and feeling very tired :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kim! I've decided not to let anything bother me as much as possible the less stress the better :thumbup:!
> 
> Stay away from that bad boy ex of yours hun you deserve so much better :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Ness, I know... I just want to be pregnant now... Time is ticking :(
> I really appreciate your kind words, I just can't shake him... How am I supposed to be pregnant in June without a OH... haha
> 
> :wave: Hi Callie... How ya doin sweetie.. :flower:Click to expand...

aww bless ya :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

calliebaby said:


> :hi: Kim. I am good. How are you?

Besides the OV pain its all good thanks... Man I want to get pregnant so bad so we all can be bump buddies.. I'm so ready to be a Mommy :) the X is popping in and out but I think I'm gonna let him go... I tried to lure him over but he's not taking the bait... haha... oh well... Guess I have to sit around and wait longer GRRRR

Man from what I've learned the first tri will kick ur butt. the bouts of nausea, gas and heartburn Oh and the fiery boobs from hell syndrome... :lol: the lovely things you go through to have a baby :lol: BUT Its ALL worth it... Did I mention the Hormones raging... lol My friend is pregnant and she's been a royal bitch... I feel for my guy friend he's in hell...


----------



## calliebaby

I just want to be at twelve weeks so I can stop over analyzing every little symptom.


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> knew it! :witch: bitch is in town! What a strange cycle!! Either ovd cd17 and had rediculasly low temps, or 8 day lp wtf? Or never ovd! Peed off and feel like going out and getting a 20 pack of cigs, but, i wont, wont let the witch get the better of me. I have no hope left, at all at the minute. This aint going to happen by itself. My dr called yesterday, wont get my refferal until dhs tests come back, so thats my next move! It honestly feels like its never going to happen just now and I dont know why i allowed myself to hope, after so many years why did i think ir could happen??? Sorry for ranting girls! Im just a little sad, i will be fine, pick myself up, dust myself down! Im just dissapointed and this feeling only lasts a day or 2 lol xxx

awwww diane i am so sorry babe :hugs: have a few drinks later :hugs: awww WE WILL be bump buddies!!!!!!.....on2 the next month....how long hav u been tryin now?? whats ur next steps hun? love u lots xxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I am more of a crier than a bitch. Although, I have to say, I feel that I have been pretty even tempered so far. I think this is because I have always been this way. I never got pms either. I only had heartburn in the very beginning, so that is good. No throwing up yet either. Although, sometimes I think that it would be easier to just get it over with.
I want you to be bump buddies with us too!!! It will happen when the time is right.:hugs:
I can't wait for all of the 4c's to get their bfps!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

calliebaby said:


> I am more of a crier than a bitch. Although, I have to say, I feel that I have been pretty even tempered so far. I think this is because I have always been this way. I never got pms either. I only had heartburn in the very beginning, so that is good. No throwing up yet either. Although, sometimes I think that it would be easier to just get it over with.
> I want you to be bump buddies with us too!!! It will happen when the time is right.:hugs:
> I can't wait for all of the 4c's to get their bfps!!!:happydance:

Aww thanks. :hugs: I want to too... Like Now already... lol

Yeah I cried alot too, alot of Nausea, tons of Gas and a lil heartburn.. I'm still shocked I did'nt see the symptoms till it was too late :( How could you not know your pregnant... oh well. It just was'nt meant to be this run..

Thanks Callie... I think your pregnancy is gonna be a smooth one :flower:


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> Diane so sorry she got you. Will chat more later as at work on phone.
> 
> I'm ou this month already, not countin myself as in to begin with.
> Oh was too tired last night so I KNOW I haven't done enough. Soooo annoyed.

payback rachel hahaha!!! i will be there right with ya!!! but come on lady PMA!!!! XXXXX Its not over yet!!!! xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Gem Gem... Testing on FRIDAY!!! :happydance: Hows things goin for ya?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya kim, howa uuu?? dont think ive been on here when ur here before so hiyyyaa honey xxxx ru ttc?? im not sure. 

awwww i think af will come....i just dont feel lucky :( more cramping today thats 4days now, and gassy (its bad) lol....not had a poo 4 a wile, but thats just hormones whether preg or not, maybe thats giving me cramps? had heartburn for 10 seconds before, not really got sore bbs just tender nips , but didnt last time, v tired, achey legs, could be af. 

did a hpt this mornin....a cheapy from poundland an it was bfn. still to early thou .....guess i was just hopin lol. its weird cos my aches just arent in my abdomen theyre like on my sides, and feels like my ribs and everythin ( not huge pain just slight niggles now an agen) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your pregnant Gem Gem... :happydance: I had ALLl those signs sweetie... I think it was just too early to test... Lookin good... I see another BFP soon. 

I'm tryin to TCC but the donor is being hardheaded... :lol:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls. Thanks so much. It means alot cudnt do it without u all! Hope to get answers soon at least! Gem and loren, im rooting 4 u girls nw x


----------



## xGemxGemx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Your pregnant Gem Gem... :happydance: I had ALLl those signs sweetie... I think it was just too early to test... Lookin good... I see another BFP soon.
> 
> I'm tryin to TCC but the donor is being hardheaded... :lol:

thanks babe xxxx

i dont want to get my hopes up, didnt want 2 ss but guess i just cant help it. 

awww why r men such awkward dickheads at times.....whats goin on??? hope u sort it so u can start TTC. then we can ss together? none of them r perfect.....some r very close but not perfect. 

iive jus realised did u have a mc honey? im so sorry :hugs: its the worst thing ever xxxxxxxxxxxxx
u need to get BD then we can SS together.....wat day ru on?? xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> hey girls. Thanks so much. It means alot cudnt do it without u all! Hope to get answers soon at least! Gem and loren, im rooting 4 u girls nw x

Diane i am absolutely gutted 4 you :hugs: u gota keep tryin!!!....wat if u did ov on day16/17 im goin 2 check ur charts babe xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I don't keep track really, this is the 2nd day of Goo... haha I'm backwards when it comes to the female stuff... even though I have learned alot from these ladies :)

We split and now where back talking... I just want his swimmers and he can piss off... I don't need him... My family and friends are all I need :) And the support from you lovely ladies... :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

Gem, your picture makes me want ice cream!!! Every time I look at it I get a craving. Which is strange, because I have been completely off sweets since becoming pregnant.
Ness- I think that watermelon must be the official pregnancy food. That seems to be the most common craving. I ate a baby watermelon to myself last week.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Dang Woman you were hungry... :lol: I know I seen that Pic and I was like ICE CREAM... I was at the grocery and I seen Rocky Road and I was like MMMMMM

I know for one thing I was hungry ALL damn day yesterday... :lol:


----------



## xGemxGemx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I don't keep track really, this is the 2nd day of Goo... haha I'm backwards when it comes to the female stuff... even though I have learned alot from these ladies :)
> 
> We split and now where back talking... I just want his swimmers and he can piss off... I don't need him... My family and friends are all I need :) And the support from you lovely ladies... :flower:

hahaha i think u must like him (a bit) to want him swimmers. i couldnt have my x's spunk if he was the last man on earth. but i love my jay loads even if he is a knob at times!!!!! i knnnnooooo!!! im the same..these girls have taught me loads from my cp to goo and temps hahahaha. 2nd day of ggooooo u need to get BD lady. how long wer u together?? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

right ladies, i got 2 go. :( we r off 2 jays mums 4 tea. omg i just cba. they drive me mad!!! i mean theyre all right....just dead nosey and wana kno eveythin.....question after question .......... and they say the most random stupid things....but actually makin a dig. annoying!!! i take that back....they r not alright theyre a bloody nightmare.....so glad my mum and dad r not like tha xxxxxxxxxxxxxx spk 2 ya all later xxxxxxxx p.s. i gone of meat....cant look at it without feelin sick....especially chicken....is that a sign hahaha i think not xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I don't even really like ice cream. That is what is so weird.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Bye gem!!! I am off of chicken too. Maybe it is a sign.....


----------



## Nixilix

I'm going out with friends tonight so will catch up later or tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xGemxGemx said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I don't keep track really, this is the 2nd day of Goo... haha I'm backwards when it comes to the female stuff... even though I have learned alot from these ladies :)
> 
> We split and now where back talking... I just want his swimmers and he can piss off... I don't need him... My family and friends are all I need :) And the support from you lovely ladies... :flower:
> 
> hahaha i think u must like him (a bit) to want him swimmers. i couldnt have my x's spunk if he was the last man on earth. but i love my jay loads even if he is a knob at times!!!!! i knnnnooooo!!! im the same..these girls have taught me loads from my cp to goo and temps hahahaha. 2nd day of ggooooo u need to get BD lady. how long wer u together?? xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


On and off a year... He's hott as all get out... I just want his spermies... lol I got pregnant and M/C on 1/21/10 I'm fine.. I'm very fertle so I'm gonna try again :)

Yeah I've learned about the CM, CP and Goo check... its crazy 

Catch ya later girlie... nice talking to ya :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nixilix said:


> I'm going out with friends tonight so will catch up later or tomorrow.


Have fun Rachel... I hope to hear some good news soon for ya soon!!


----------



## calliebaby

Bye Rachel!!! I can't wait till your 2ww!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

already 1dpo - defo out. not even thinking im in.


----------



## calliebaby

You never know. Sperm can last up to 5 days in the right situations.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep, thats true.. Your not out yet Rachel... Don't lose hope :flower:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kirstie!!! How are you doing?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Nicole... I see you lurking... hehehe


----------



## inkdchick

:wave:Hi rach how are you?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well no one is chatty today, I'm going to make some lunch... :wave: TTYL...


----------



## calliebaby

See you later.:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Howdy folks

I'm eating doritos and I'm not even hungry. *shakes head*


----------



## inkdchick

well someone wants them LOL :rofl: bless i dont like them !!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I normally don't like them! I've had a craving for the cheese ones with peanut butter :blush:


----------



## inkdchick

have either you or Calliebaby had anything like a feeling of pissed with no alchol before you found out you were pregnant ? coz i am now about 5/6 dpo and i have had this on and off for the last 2 days and i normally am 24 - 27 cycle, and am worried that it may be something else if not what i am hoping it maybe. I am ttc # 3 for me, with my new OH it will be #1, and have been trying for 18 months now with 6 m/c in that time and am just wanting to get one that sticks , ?


----------



## inkdchick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> lol I normally don't like them! I've had a craving for the cheese ones with peanut butter :blush:

Wow - you got this craving thing good and strong :rofl: :rofl: :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

If you mean like dizzy spells, yeah, I got a little bit of that just before my bfp. 

Wow 6 mc, I am so sorry :( That's horrible. I really hope you get a sticky bean very soon..maybe now!!! Any other symptoms?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

inkdchick said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> lol I normally don't like them! I've had a craving for the cheese ones with peanut butter :blush:
> 
> Wow - you got this craving thing good and strong :rofl: :rofl: :flower:Click to expand...

lol! I know...it's so strange!

Another has been an intense NEED for strawberries and sugar. Not a weird one, but a strong one..wow


----------



## inkdchick

when i was pregnant with my daughters (now 17years and 15 years), i craved fish shop peas, gravy and garden peas and couldnt get enough from around 3 months 4 months gone, so i know that need !!!!.
I wonder if having this pissed without alcohol feeling is a good thing and that it is showing early coz i have had kids before and i have a short cycle 24 to 27 days and was told by a midwife friend that i may possibly ovulate from day 8 onwards and on day 9 i did have the cm of ovulation and we did :sex: so hopefully this could be it for us LOL !!! 
God i hope so


----------



## xGemxGemx

calliebaby said:


> Bye gem!!! I am off of chicken too. Maybe it is a sign.....

omg callie imagine!!!! it maybe the newest pg symptom...... plzzzzzzzzzzzz 
jay thinks im mad as i dont like meat at the best of times but dont mind chicken....and the fort of a mc chicken sandwich makes me want to heave!!!!!!!!

fxd xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya brandy, hiya tina, hiya aislinn xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Gem :D

inkd, I hope this is it for you!!! It sounds very promising..cuz I def remember that feeling.


----------



## inkdchick

hiya xgemxgemx how are you


----------



## inkdchick

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hiya Gem :D
> 
> inkd, I hope this is it for you!!! It sounds very promising..cuz I def remember that feeling.

Wow really i hope so this is the first time i have had it since my girls so fingers crossed x


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya are you havin symptoms ?? mine r on and off .....think af will come soon enough :( 

oh is watchin the footy :( what ru all upto ?? think my 2 girlys r comin rnd later not seen them in agesss xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Gem, your picture makes me want ice cream!!! Every time I look at it I get a craving. Which is strange, because I have been completely off sweets since becoming pregnant.
> Ness- I think that watermelon must be the official pregnancy food. That seems to be the most common craving. I ate a baby watermelon to myself last week.

really?! it's all I want to eat lol I could devour a ton of it! didnt know it was a common craving! 

I'm also off chicken but not spitroasted chicken lol which is a bit bizarre in fact I'm off meat altogether really just don't fancy it! 

managed to eat some pilau rice tonight and sat munching on some gluten free ginger biscuits!


----------



## inkdchick

aww bless


----------



## calliebaby

Just tried eating spaghetti. It was a no go.


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nessicle said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Gem, your picture makes me want ice cream!!! Every time I look at it I get a craving. Which is strange, because I have been completely off sweets since becoming pregnant.
> Ness- I think that watermelon must be the official pregnancy food. That seems to be the most common craving. I ate a baby watermelon to myself last week.
> 
> really?! it's all I want to eat lol I could devour a ton of it! didnt know it was a common craving!
> 
> I'm also off chicken but not spitroasted chicken lol which is a bit bizarre in fact I'm off meat altogether really just don't fancy it!
> 
> managed to eat some pilau rice tonight and sat munching on some gluten free ginger biscuits!Click to expand...

yay!!! another pregnant woman hu is off chicken!!!! hehehe knew name 4 a thread xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

can anyone get me up to speed what I miss?? xx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh Gem FX it's a good sign for you!!xxx


----------



## inkdchick

nothing that i know of Hun, im still trying and waiting and you are blooming nicely i think thats it !!! LOL nite nite hun


----------



## xGemxGemx

i hope so xxx tho im sure im out this month xx

1. everyone wants icecream
2. me and loren r testing at the weekend
3. :hugs: diane
4. kim is BD tonite
5. rach thinks she is out but she is sooooooo WRONG!!
6. not sure wer shan is think shes chilaxin
7. tina is pissed with no alcohol....gud ss!!!!
8. shey....hope shes okay
9. brandys got crazy cravins
10. loren is gona get her bfp at the wknd!!!

think thats it babe.....im not too sure of much else.


----------



## Nessicle

inkdchick said:


> have either you or Calliebaby had anything like a feeling of pissed with no alchol before you found out you were pregnant ? coz i am now about 5/6 dpo and i have had this on and off for the last 2 days and i normally am 24 - 27 cycle, and am worried that it may be something else if not what i am hoping it maybe. I am ttc # 3 for me, with my new OH it will be #1, and have been trying for 18 months now with 6 m/c in that time and am just wanting to get one that sticks , ?

Tina I know I had a low alcohol tolerance too I felt drunk after one white wine spritzer before I knew I was pregnant I'm usually like a fish when it comes to booze!


----------



## inkdchick

love that i cant help it tho and it dont feel too good either :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Gem! :hugs: xx


----------



## inkdchick

Nessicle said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> have either you or Calliebaby had anything like a feeling of pissed with no alchol before you found out you were pregnant ? coz i am now about 5/6 dpo and i have had this on and off for the last 2 days and i normally am 24 - 27 cycle, and am worried that it may be something else if not what i am hoping it maybe. I am ttc # 3 for me, with my new OH it will be #1, and have been trying for 18 months now with 6 m/c in that time and am just wanting to get one that sticks , ?
> 
> Tina I know I had a low alcohol tolerance too I felt drunk after one white wine spritzer before I knew I was pregnant I'm usually like a fish when it comes to booze!Click to expand...

I havent had any alcohol that is what makes it weird - not a drop - dont want it it fancy it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I remember not wanting to touch chicken either! I still can't eat much of it..only if its in something like a curry.


----------



## xGemxGemx

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I remember not wanting to touch chicken either! I still can't eat much of it..only if its in something like a curry.

omggggg brandy and ness this has to be a symptom haha!!! im off 2 google be bak in 5 hahahaha ye i no ASIF !!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha Google is wonderfulllll


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummmm nothin on there lol xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well let us be the first to talk about it..then it'll be out there for the next obsessed TTC'er who looks for an aversion to chicken :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

ive just found on the net...that the most common aversion in pregnancy is 2 meat how strange ........


----------



## Nessicle

Gem I don't fancy any meat whatsoever bleurgh :sick: I'm getting excited for you now!!!


----------



## Nixilix

night night girls, ness can you text me if we get any big news tomorrow as I prob wont be able to catch up xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't like meat either! Bleghhh..

BnB keeps messing up for me, so I'm just gonna go sleep. Bed sounds wonderful right now.

Gnight girls :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

no worries Rach honey! night night bed time for me too in a minute :flower: xx


----------



## Nessicle

night brandy! 

I'm heading up in a minute girls so catch up with you all tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## Shey

When i was preggers with my son Jayden i craved bbq ribs and pulled pork


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all the ladies! I must be weird or something. I normally don't eat much meat at all,especially beef but for some reason when I'm pregnant...I want the whole cow! LOL I crave hamburgers and steak so much when I'm preggers. I think it's my bodies way of telling me I need the protein and iron so I try to go with it. As for sweets, I am just now getting a taste for them again. In the first trimester I couldn't stand anything sweet. Now sour things were a completely different story. We should have bought stock in pickles. LOL
So good to hear everyone with the bumps are doing so well and that we have a few crazy ladies testing soon. Fingers crossed for all of you.
Diane, sorry that the witch got you. Hopefully you'll get in with the specialist soon and they can give you something like Clomid if need be. Lord knows it worked a miracle for me.
Shey, good luck with the finals.


----------



## Shey

ty Kel


----------



## NurseKel

Your welcome hun. Sorry to hear about your mentor as well. It is so difficult to lose anyone we love or that meant so much to us. Hugs.


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Girls. Hope everyone is doing well. Its been a busy day. 

Diane - sorry about AF.. But as you say don't give up... Its going to happen.. Have faith.


----------



## mommaof3

Looks like I missed everyone internet has been on the fritz today ugh 


and the meat thing I cant stand the site of any raw meat just looking at it makes me gag and if I smell it ugh I cant hardly cook because of it


----------



## Wantabean

i feel the same nicole. garry needs to cook all meat at the moment lol i missed every1 2 :sad2: getting scan in am (well today technically ) and was looking for a pep talk lol am away all weekend so some1 better txt me to tell me about the :bfp: lol xxx


----------



## Shey

Yea I know Kel. It's just i can't take losing anymore people that i love and care bout.


----------



## mommaof3

aww honey good luck tomorrow im sure little spud will be fine and getting big be sure to let us know how it goes and post pics if you can


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ive got caught up and now am off to bed its been a long day trying to find my lo some clown fish like off finding Nemo who new they would be so hard to come by lol gonna get a tank and get it all set up and ready for when I can find him some or order some he sure does love his Nemo fish the goldfish just arnt the same anymore who would have thought a 2 year old could tell the difference 


goodnight ladies baby dust and sticky beans to all my 4 c ladies


----------



## Shey

Night ladies


----------



## Nixilix

I want some clown fish! Kirstie hope the scan goes well. I'm sure little spud is growing fine and dandy xx

I felt my friends baby kick yesterday. Dam this ttc lark!! I'm 3dpo. Even ff says
my intercourse timing was only "good". Aww well. I'm gonna fill the ff properly, since I'm paying for it!!

Going out tonight! Yay!


----------



## molly85

Hey girls.
Hows it going?
Hugs Diane.
Hope it goes ok Kirstie.

Yay day off


----------



## inkdchick

Morning Girls how are well all on this lovely sunny day x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

I've been cleaning house all day..it feels so pointless though because builders will be back next week. :( Arghhhhh.

Only 3 more days till I see bubs again!!!! I can't wait :D :D :D

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Nessicle

afternoon gals!! 

Kel it's funny I can't stand the thought of meat right now :sick: I'm just wanting plain stuff like plain pasta, rice and crisps. Although managed to eat some tomato soup for lunch it was yummy! Noticed my nausea kicks in around 2pm so I at least manage to get some lunch in before then :thumbup:

Kirstie hope your scan has gone well/goes well can't wait to see a piccie! 

Rachel - yay for the night out!! You gonna get hammered one last time before your bfp? And that was a very random fish comment unless I've missed something lol?!


----------



## MommaCC

Hi everyone 
Can i join in the fun. Ive not been in TTC forums for a while as my fiance and i have had a 9 month break after 13 unsuccsesful cycles. But this is our first cycle in this new TCC stage and i really want to make some friends to pull me through the 2WW. 
We have dived straight in this month and used pre seed and had lots of us time lol!! so fingers crossed we have one in the oven!! 
:dust: to you all xoxox


----------



## molly85

Ah your new you have a good chance the longer you have been with us as a 4C the longer it seems to take lol. Welcome Your english yay, name and age? Nothing is TMI here as youmay have noticed. Glad to have you on boared


----------



## inkdchick

good afternoon girls hope you is all well xx


----------



## molly85

houe work has been avoided again. this has been going on for nearly a month now whoops


----------



## inkdchick

What has been going on a month now - avoiding the house work or are you expecting hun


----------



## molly85

avoiding the house work. tee heee expecting would be good. I havebought all my summer clothes with the ability to stretch and not because a i plan to eat loads lol


----------



## inkdchick

molly85 said:


> avoiding the house work. tee heee expecting would be good. I havebought all my summer clothes with the ability to stretch and not because a i plan to eat loads lol

Wow what a good idea , i have to go shopping too for the summer and am thinking now to do the same - thank you for the idea, oh i really hope you get your bfp soon i remember you being on here for as long as me i think, so i wish you all the best hun :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I joined in january. thank fully system is coming back good and strong so am starting the OPK's today and unless I get apositive SMEP starts monday then work allowing will keep going it might be every 3 days though until the egg sticksget something


----------



## Wantabean

well scan was wonderfull :happydance: its about time i got happy scans lol and got my booking apt on 28th. girls i think this one is a sticky one :happydance: just sad how many mcs i had to go through before this. 
you can get clown fish from most good aquariums. the 1 in my street has them
how is every1? xx


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies
I have a dr's appointment at 10:45am today ugh i hate pap smears!


----------



## jelliebabie

thats great news kirstie babe im made up for you! Hes a sticky totty rite enuf! Hugs. Hugs to u jo! Ok cd2 for me, just another 6 days till smep plan gets under way! Woohoo! 3rd day off the fags too so hope it mite help! Haha pma is back! X


----------



## Wantabean

you ladies not talking :sad2: who is testing and when? 
:hugs: diane. do you ever watch ghost whisperer? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

congratulations on the no smoking thing. i am really struggling not to smoke and going to vist the in laws for weekend and the whole family smoke :growlmad: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Fabulous Kirstie!! I knew everything would be fine :hugs: 

xx


----------



## molly85

Yay for spud what did you get to see kirstie? did you get a picture??????

Eugh smears.

I still have gunky brown stuff but it is 6 years nearlies worth of crap coming out. lol

Diane depending onOPK's you and me test together?


----------



## Nixilix

I got the job!!! That means I'm not getting bfp hahaha


----------



## Nixilix

So happy the scan went well!!


----------



## Nessicle

yay for getting the job Rachel!! That means you're gonna get the bfp now you've started a new job!


----------



## Wantabean

yeah and they asked how many i wanted!! i got 2 coz its mils 50th party 2morrow so thought she would like 1. will post pick soon. seen its big head, arms, legs, fat tummy and heartbeat :happydance: was amazing xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thanks rach. everytime i have got new job i got bfp same month lol oooo i hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Shey

ugh yea Jo i hate them. I bleed whenever i get a smear done. i hate it I don't wanna get it done but have to. have to make sure there's no abnormalities


----------



## molly85

ohh i got my job toooo . i ideally need to be employed 3 months first so have to do my paper work ASAP


----------



## molly85

we get them every 3 years unless there have been previous problems


----------



## Shey

I still don't have a job and i need one asap or me and my son are out on the streets


----------



## Wantabean

i thought bupa would have been the same. i got maternity pack filled with info. my mw today thinks i should be off till at least 12weeks but i think they would fire me. xxx


----------



## molly85

sorry I can't help shey, are you getting helpwith your CV, application forms and interview technique?


----------



## molly85

I think they would find a reason to kirstie. NHS less likely. I just want my MAT pay buy never the mind will cross that bridge when it arrives.


----------



## jelliebabie

yay jo, we will test together! U need to txt me babe as my phne died yesterday and i never savd ur number to my sim! Kirstie hun, do as ur midwife says or i will drive to stirling and guard ur house and get ur neighbour into trouble too lol shey how are u babe? X


----------



## Wantabean

tbh my baby comes first. i have worked since i was 13 so if i get sacked then i deserve a short spell on the dole lol there is a shop just up the road looking for staff and has been for a long time plus a new bar opening. will fire cvs in just incase. would rather something closer tbh. i am so tired, got about 2 hours max sleep last night coz i kept being sick


----------



## Wantabean

gona sleep for an hour b4 leaving. will try get back on later on g's phone. love you all :hugs: and please txt if anything exciting happens jo? :hugs:


----------



## molly85

ohhh good bit of all day sickness. Will do Diane. Man with a coldis refusing tobelieve going out tonight even if he doesn't drink willnot makehim feel better especially with 5 hours sleep and a 12 hour day tomorrow


----------



## molly85

I will do but hoping to go harvester even though he's dieing


----------



## jelliebabie

get a nice wee rest kirstie! If u got sackd wudnt that b unfair dismissal? Enjoy lunch jo. Tina, nice to see u bk! Hw is everyone? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kirstie!!!!!!!!! So glad the scan went well. :D Yay!! Did you get any pics of bubs? This is your sticky baby, I just know it. :hugs:

Rach, congrats on the new job!!!!

Erm, I already forgot what else I read..sorry girls lol.

I'm taking a break while the floors dry. House smells good, although most of the rooms are still in shambles. Someday it will be clean *daydreams*


----------



## calliebaby

rachel-ff only gave me a "good" last cycle and only 82 points when i found out i was pregnant. i think you will be fine 
kirstie- congrats on the healthy baby!
Hi to everyone. i hope you are all doing wonderfully! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hallo callie babe! Hws the little one treating u, hope she is on her best behaviour and keeping nausea to a minimum. Congrats on the job rach chick x


----------



## Shey

Im back from the doctor's man waited an hr to see the doctor grr... but i don't have to go back til next year


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls.... bfn this morning, im 11dpo which is still early but thnk im out. all my cramps hav calmed down now, im only feelin more tired thas it. :( dnt have much hope im sure that ugly bitch is comin soon xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

well done on the job rachel xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Hi BB :wave:


----------



## molly85

I'm backeatten all the wrongstuff and now want to sleep lol
First OPK of teh cycle done.
Glad thats over and done with Shey


----------



## Shey

yup. they weighed me and i lost 4 more pounds so i lost a total of 12 pound so far this yr


----------



## molly85

well done


----------



## Shey

thank you jo


----------



## MrsBB1

Shey said:


> yup. they weighed me and i lost 4 more pounds so i lost a total of 12 pound so far this yr

Hey Shey, 

Smears suck, had my first this year which i'd been puting off for 4 years.. bad I know but luckily all was ok. 

Well done on your weight loss I've just lost 2 stones and hoping to lose another stone (14 pounds) it's been hard but i've gone from size 14 to a 10. (8 in us?)

Sorry to read about your mentor - life stinks sometimes!

Karen
x


----------



## Shey

Thank you Karen yup it does


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girlies need ur help....i did a cheapy hpt before and i got the faintest of faint blotchy kinda lines!!! what does that mean?? i went to boots and bought 2 first response. just done one but only one clear line :( i really dnt kno wat 2 think, pls help me xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

do the frer in the morning unlessit'stoatlly obviouson an IC don't trust the cheaplittle buggers. I got a funny result in january


----------



## MrsBB1

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya girlies need ur help....i did a cheapy hpt before and i got the faintest of faint blotchy kinda lines!!! what does that mean?? i went to boots and bought 2 first response. just done one but only one clear line :( i really dnt kno wat 2 think, pls help me xxxxxxxx

Maybe wait for FMU the internwet cheapies might be a little more sensitive? FX for you though!!!!!

Karen
x


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww im not expectiin anythink but ive done lots of ic's this week and they have all been really clear till now xxx


----------



## molly85

they keepus on our toes.


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg wer is everyone lol.


----------



## molly85

i knw just text diane


----------



## xGemxGemx

wats she doin?? u okay jo....god i hate tests


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi shan xx


----------



## molly85

yeah wotching glee on my 5th episode of the night


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww im jus watchin american idol....i wasnt keen on simon cowell but hes makin millions 4 all the sick kids in usa....awwwww how amazin is that!! i know he can afford it but it is brilliant xx


----------



## molly85

lol he's still a rude twat.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi lovelies xo

Just got home from the movies..10:40 and I'm dead tired!

How's everyone??


----------



## molly85

avoiding sorting stuff for work tomorrow and wotching way tomuch glee


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya brandy i got a faint line ( faint as in not faint but its visible...u dnt need to look 4 ages) on my ic tonite and its still there...about 4 hours ago. im 11dpo. duno wat 2 think...cud be an evap...nevr had one thou b4. and its poo got no camera with me 2 upload it xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

have u used them? howa u hun? whatcha watch?? xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

A faint line? Ooh exciting :D Although, I know they've given some of our girls some grief, hard to trust them. But definitely retest with a proper test with FMU, I would say. I've never used IC's, didn't have the chance to get any lol.

We watched Date Night..it was pretty funny.


----------



## molly85

OMG 7 amstart andthe bed needs to be made and lunch sorted for both of us


----------



## xGemxGemx

well i had another wee later and got a bfn on early response. ive know idea....althou ive just seen a girl on here has used one and it never came up wen she got a fainter line than mine on an ic and shes now preg xxxxx fxd xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, that test was prob just not strong enough! Esp since it wasn't FMU. Test again with FMU this time :D Fx'd for yoU!!! I'm excited :D

K I am gonna go sleep..sorry to post n run as usual..so sleepy. Gnight all xo


----------



## molly85

night.This is sooooo cringe worthy


----------



## xGemxGemx

night hun xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem, was it a colored line? Sorry I will be on and off. Kids, running around, not feeling good etc..

:sleep:


----------



## xGemxGemx

yer its like pinky its defo a line just looks very faint blurry but i dont know about evaps could be that maybe?

how ru hun....i hope this is it but nt getin my hopes up xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

can u upload pics from fone, going to get jay to take one from his fone, mine is a lil cheap fone ha xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

well keep an eye. if its pink within the time limit it could possibly be a positive.

:hugs:

I am sick. I have some bad pains in my ovaries to my back otherwise ok..


----------



## xGemxGemx

you or kids not feelin gud shan?? xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

me:cry: they got me sick and its alot worse with fibro


----------



## xGemxGemx

just tried to take pic but its not clear on fone, cant see a thing. me and oh just agreed thou its deffo a line. mite just be an evap. my fingers r stayin xd now and im prayin this is gona be my bfp. slight twinges started up again....hope its a beanie and not the bitch xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> me:cry: they got me sick and its alot worse with fibro

awww hun. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

oh and the line is as wide as the control line if that means anything?? i had no idea xxx so many ppl say diff things xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

o wer r loren , diane , rachel and nessie wen u need them lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I think that you are starting of a bfp:)


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh gem! Exciting babe! Will need to just see what fmu brings. Use the same urine for frer and ic! Fxd for u babe! Anyone any idea whats hapend to loren? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Diane.


----------



## jelliebabie

sori ur not well shan! Whats happend to nicole 2day too? X


----------



## shaerichelle

I texted Nicole she has real bad MS.


----------



## jelliebabie

poor nicole. Thats 1st tri finishd for her and shes sick. What a shame. Thats 3days of no smoking 4 me. Its been hard but getin easier.


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Diane babe:) How does it feel? I emailed you.

Yes, I guess she has been barfing everywhere.


----------



## jelliebabie

how u getin on with the soy shan? I think am gona try cough medicine to help with cm this cycle


----------



## shaerichelle

Robitussin? Shatavari I took for cm made me have lots

Well right now I am having hurting ov pains and a bit of ewcm so we will see if it works. tonight is my last night.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's 4 am and I'm awake. WHY!? lol.

Pringles are good company though. :D

Hi everyone. :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: How is everyone doing?
I am starting to think that I have a pretty sticky baby in there. This nausea just keeps getting worse!!! I coughed today and I almost threw up!!! I have "almost" several times today. I think it is just around the corner.
This is officially "all day sickness".


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, *morning sickness* is such a lie for most of us! Great that bubs is sticky at least :D

Hope this phase isn't too rough for ya. :hugs:

Yay I'm 13 weeks now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yay I'm 13 weeks now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay :happydance: I cannot wait to get to 13 weeks.


----------



## Shey

evening ladies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Shey :D

Callie, it'll creep by! It did for me at least..everyone says it flies by..but I won't lie to ya lol.


----------



## calliebaby

Seriously. These have already been the longest 3 weeks of my life. :dohh:


----------



## Shey

hey peacelovebaby and callie :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: shey


----------



## Shey

i so happy i lost 4 more pounds


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Shey! Congrats on the weight loss..I know it feels great :D Good job, girlie.


----------



## Shey

Thank you PLB! hoping to lose some more soon


----------



## Moondance

Ams I allowed to join?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

did an ic this morning and nothing :( must of be an evap or watver ther called. going to save the frer till tomorrow i think. im 12dpo today...still got bfn las time and im givin till tue and if its still bfn af is on her away :( xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya moondance x


----------



## Nixilix

aww hun sorry bout that... still time though xx


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya girls, warming up to be another nice day !.
Gems dont give in just yet there is a thread on here that says it can take weeks for some to get the BFP result so if af doesnt show you could be one of them !.
Hiya Moondance


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls! 

How is everyone? Sorry I wasn't around last night I was so sick, Mark was holding my hair back while I wretched lol bless him - wasn't actually sick though but felt terrible all night! Feel fine this morning so expecting sickness to kick in later this afternoon as it has done every other day, managed to ram some cornflakes and toast down my neck - just eating when I can! Didn't drink enough water yesterday - don't know about you Brandy, Callie and Kirstie but I can't drink water when I feel sick which isn't good! 

Gem just been catching up sorry you had a bfn today :hugs: I hope that you do get it though you're still in yet so don't worry there is still time! As for IC's and FRER's I just don't trust them any more from previous months when I saw lines so just stuck with superdrug's this time and they didn't fail me so I would recommend those to any ladies in the UK over a FRER anyday! 

Shey congrats on losing weight! and Jo!! Well done! 

Rach you ok doll?? 

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

morning girls. Gemma big :hug: to u sweetheart. Still time left so dnt panic too much! Nessie, sorry u whr ill. Wasnt long ago u cudnt wait 4 the ms to kick in lol x


----------



## Nessicle

be careful what you wish for right lol?! 

how are you feeling sweetie?xx


----------



## Nixilix

Im bored of reading "hi, im new and could be preg, just gonna test" "oh ive tested and got BFP see ya"

4 dpo - as ive said i dont think i stand much chance this month but it'd be rude not to SS.

I got a weird pulsing/throbbing/aching feeling near ovary ( i only have one so defo the one I o'd from) very very slight cramps but could be due to the constipation!! Got a horrible massive spot on my chin. Not Impressed!


----------



## jelliebabie

im fine thanks nessie :hugs: rachel, fxd thats nice early symptoms ur having! What symptoms did u have last time? X


----------



## Nixilix

i cant really remember.. not much i dont think. i know at 8dpo i have that weird stitch pain then like a shooting pain in my foo foo. how are you? how is the no smoking going? im defo defo defo quitting in the very near future...


----------



## Nixilix

I want my BFP this month cause I would be due 11/1/11 how cool!


----------



## Loren

helooooo girls!!!! sorry i cudnt get on yday stay in my mates til late.sorry di!!!! i havent got any credit!!! i think i may have my bfp am not sure tho!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

that would be so cool rach! I love numbers like that. I had my 2nd wedding on the 7th of the 8th of the 9th. Haha. Looks like there is a few of us on here that smoke. I thought i was the only one! Im doing ok. Its my 4th day and im really wanting one the now damn x


----------



## Nixilix

Loren tell us!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

what do u mean ur not sure loren?! What? Bfp bfp! Explain! So glad to hear frm u! Luv ya babe xx


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah Di, I smoke, not hundreds a day but maybe up to 10 on a bad day.


----------



## Loren

wellll haha the 3 ive dun this mornin have faint lines n i dnt no what do make out of it i cnt explain lol, but i used another 1 with water (same brand) and thers no hint of a line :S xxxxx sorry i had u worried babe luv ya diane!!!! xxxxx its like the dyes ran xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

post pics!!!!


----------



## Loren

i cant get them up chick!!! and OH's fne network wont let me send a pic msg  xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

ooo im excited !!!! yay!!! can you get a different test? FRER?


----------



## jelliebabie

omg loren! Am so excitd! Can u get brad to wee on one again? :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel, ur chart looks great! Good spike there! X


----------



## Loren

haha i dnt no what to bleev with it to be honest!!!!the faint lines came up like within the time limit the water 1 is now getn a evap after 15mins :S i used water Di coz am not talkn t tha prick lol xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

di the spike i think is from wine :/ ooops

whats oj done loren?


----------



## jelliebabie

whats he done nw loren babe? :hugs: is the line on urs dffrent frm the evap one? Cant u get ur deodorant lid and catch some of mias pee? :haha: x


----------



## xGemxGemx

woooo sounds like ur preg loren!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Loren

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/tests.jpg


----------



## Loren

sumthin happend b4 but i cnt memba haha so he like pushd his finger like is nuckle into me nose so i grabd is arm and thru the remote at him and he kikd me and threw it bk.so am not happy with him atall.hes just bein a bad tit!!! the top test is the water 1.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hahaha catch mias wee lol.i dnt no wether i am gem!!al do 1 later and 1 tomorow c wat i get xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

dam phne wnt let me view the photo! Changd my mind loren, keep the small dog and get rid of the big one! Lol x


----------



## Loren

hahaha let me get my super duper dark bfp oreven a bfp and then he can go hahaha xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i really hope u r chick. i dont think i am. alls i know is its day 12 and last time neva got bfp til cd15 when i was preg so thats my only little hope left!! i think u r ya know it wudnt come again and again!!!! i think...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Loren

ohhh FFS....just went the loo and thers spots of brown in my nickers!!! wel that was short lived wernt it xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

brown is old though... check cp, see if shes there!!


----------



## Loren

definagtley short lived just went bk the toilet sat dwn for like 2 mins pushd a little 4 a wee coz i felt like i needed to go agen and now thers red blood  WTF y r my cycles getn shorter and shorter!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

oooohh.. loren sorry :(


----------



## Loren

thanx chick, its ok!!! am just baffld at y ive just had a 27day cycle!!!!  its gon from 31 after MC march was 29day cycle and this month wasa 27day   arghhhh xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

no way loren! Is it defo af? When was the bitch due? :hug: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

hmmm... thats weird? do you know when you o'd?


----------



## Loren

yep deffo AF Di :( wondered y i felt faint n uneasy today!!!!! lol.i new it as soon as i felt that dribbley feeling its bright red, i should have come on on the 26th!!!! ano its only 2 days but stil!!wtf.noppe i havent gta clue wen i OV'd hun.     nother month of tiring BD cannot b assd ano that sounds bad bt i cant.but gt to if i wna b a mum :^) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren av text u babe :hug:


----------



## xGemxGemx

loren babe ru okay?? xxxxx


----------



## Loren

gna keep chekn the towel coz after the brown i felt a dribble and wena wiped ther was a smigde of red now ive been 4 a number 2 hahaha :blush: and wena wiped thers no blood now so bet ya the little ******* waits till i think i dont need a towel on and then she gushes out the little fuk ooooooh yes and all flowers best beware!!!haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

we can go fru it together hun cos i defo kno im out aswel. me u and di xxxxxxxx it might not last long?? or is it alot.....women still bleed and r preg. sound like im clutchin at straws chick but them tests uve done.....it doesnt make sense??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ive just gt it Di al message u on here ina min coz ive got no cred :hugs: 


yerrr am fine gem just fed up of nowing av gta BD alot 4 a holeee month now haha.am deffo not talken to OH now we did the bump uglys lastnyt and no matter wa he always makes me cum on     xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i hate this wait haha just went the loo and thers no blood still, its like a countdown am shutn me eyes and wipen then slowly opening them t c wats ther hahaha xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren babe. See what happens, but if its af u dnt have to bd for a whole month! Start cd 8 and stop after ov, thats why i want u to temp so u knw for definate when uv ovd and can stop! I wudnt bd after ov, especially with such a big dooda! Id be too worried and it wud be gud payback! Hope its not af tho babe x x x w


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> loren babe. See what happens, but if its af u dnt have to bd for a whole month! Start cd 8 and stop after ov, thats why i want u to temp so u knw for definate when uv ovd and can stop! I wudnt bd after ov, especially with such a big dooda! Id be too worried and it wud be gud payback! Hope its not af tho babe x x x w

okey doke al start temping tomorow morning huni.hahaha true true!!!!!ano me to bbe but if it is hey ho onto May!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx lv u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

right girls am tired so am gna go 4 a nap!!!late nyts an erly mornins dnt work 4 me lol bk soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx love u all and thanx 4 bein ther 4 me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## giggles.

Sleep well Loren ... I too have been REALLY tired, I am fighting to stay away as it is now. Don't want to go to sleep just yet, but will have an early night tonight. My eyes burn, sign of tiredness. I am only CD9 so still have a long ways to go yet. 
This month seems to be going extra slow, maybe I am just so tired. Had I not got AF 9 days ago I would be tempted to do a hpt I feel that tired lol. 
I can't decide if the slowness is because I am looking forward to next weekend or if because I am hoping (deepdown) that I O early this month because I am going away without oh.

I suppose I should go find something to make for dinner, have chicken and pasta in. Might use that together with some peas or corn, just need to see what I can use for my sauce lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren I am glad you are gonna temp. !

Hi Diane.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Loren


----------



## Nixilix

hiya everyone. just had bbq mmmm. tired cause got up at 7 and had a drink yesterday. need to sleep. gotta stay awake or wont sleep tongiht!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan n giggles! U not testd yet giggles? I think u should :hugs: loren babe when u wake up i wana hear u have no af! Mother nature has been warned!


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem , sorry if I missed but did you take another test?

Rachel I am gonna add you to my friends on ff

Diane :hugs:

I need to go do some stuff for me or I am gonna explode lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey, :hugs: for u too shani b x


----------



## jelliebabie

maybe u ovd yesterday shan? Wudnt that be amazing if that is the case? Fxd 4 u


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals 

aww loren babe I defo saw lines on your tests I'm gutted for you!! :hugs: hope like Diane said that full AF decides not to come to town for you !! xxx

how is everyone else!

Just been hovering over the toilet for 15 mins thought I was gonna hurl, seem to be getting sickness in the evening so that's ok it's not at work apart from a lil' nausea nothing I can't deal with! 

Just waiting for sickness to pass so I can try to eat something! 

what is everyone up to tonight?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Ness. My sickness seems to be an all day deal now. I was almost throwing up on several occasions yesterday. I have to work for a few hours today and then a family function tonight. I hope I can manage. Oh, and happy 6 weeks Ness!!!:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> sumthin happend b4 but i cnt memba haha so he like pushd his finger like is nuckle into me nose so i grabd is arm and thru the remote at him and he kikd me and threw it bk/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm worried about you Loren. Your man should never put a finger on you.:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you hun :happydance: aww callie sorry you're suffering all day chick!! 

i seem to have small passing waves of nausea all day and then a bit wave around 7pm ish and have to hover over the toilet and wretch but I've not actually been sick yet. Then all of a sudden the sickness lifts until I go to bed and then I feel sick during the night too more when I turn over, like motion sickness! 

I hope work and the family function aren't too difficult for you chick xx


----------



## Shey

hey Callie and Nessie :wave:


----------



## Nessicle

hi shey! hope you're ok hun!


----------



## calliebaby

I described it to my husband like motion sickness as well...that is it exactly. The hard part will be hiding how I am feeling. We are waiting until after the first appointment to tell our family. A week after actually, on Mother's day. 
Hi Shey.


----------



## Nessicle

how lovely being a mummy to be on Mother's Day! We had our mother's day back in March 

if you can stomach some mints i find they help me and drink ginger ale if you can :thumbup:

defo like motion sickness not "ill" sickness 

xx


----------



## Shey

Im doing fine Nessie. I am better every day and have something to look forward to


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies I have no hope of catching up ya all talk way to much so I dont guess me hitting the magic 12 week mark has made a difference at all I feel like Im on a boat all day long and have motion sickness or something the past 2 days have been the worst pukeing and crieing must be a hormone surge or something ah well this to will pass at least I hope it does I cant seem to get to far from the bathroom so how are my ladies hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Nessicle

aww Nicole sorry you're still suffering hun! that sucks! I hope within a week or so it's calmed down!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls....i want morning sickness hahahaha!!!! hope ur all ok lovelies xxxxx

ive just had some peachy coloured cm...it was really sticky lookin....never had it before, af must be on her way unless its something else. does anyone know?x xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hmm not sure Gem it could be a bit of IB mixed with CM which would explain the colour? I never got IB so didnt get anything like that xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nessicle said:


> hmm not sure Gem it could be a bit of IB mixed with CM which would explain the colour? I never got IB so didnt get anything like that xx

IB? whats that hun?? xxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hey Gem IB=Implantion bleeding


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks shey xx

i really feel like af is gona appear 2moro :( just got that feelin and all day ive been really hot..usually get that when shes about to show her ugly face!!
it was weird like peachy colour, kinda just sticky, it wasnt even pink colour....so weird!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all

Sorry you're suffering, Nicole..that suuucks :( And when you're almost through 1st tri too!

I made fried chicken, mashed potatoes, broccoli, and corn on the cob tonight..omg it was amazing. I ate till I was stuffed. Now I'm hungry again lol...


----------



## mommaof3

ahh Brandy I want corn on the cob so bad but out local stores havent started to get any in yet nothing sounds good so when I eat I dont eat alot I had 6 chicken nuggets today and a biscuit so I think that just makes the ms all the worse im still hopefull it will get better as time goes on and that the past couple of days have just been off days lol


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ill bbiab gonna go try and find something to eat ugh


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck hun..hope you can find something to settle the tummy.

I'm actually feeling a bit queasy right now. I blame you! lol..kidding :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya brandy, hiya diane xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Gem hun :hugs:

Hi Diane, I see ya readin!


----------



## Loren

howdy thank u every 1 xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya loren u okay hun?? xxx


----------



## Loren

yerrr am fine, havnt had any more blood yet, had a little browny water on the pad and only creamy CM wen i wipe.soooo she may arrive in the mornin??u ok bbe??xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies x


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye okay, had abit of peachy cm before....wtf....she must be comin!!!she is out to get every1 today!!! fuckin bitch, least we r in 2 gever xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ano yer sweety!!awww fuknel!!!!mothernatures deffo getn it in everyway possible now!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:
Hi Di xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

its gona be another 45 days maybe more. Fuckin long cycles who'd av em


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh, having a mini breakdown. I miss my mom...she's alive and well, but to me she has died. And it's hard to deal with that :(


----------



## jelliebabie

hey brandy :hugs: what do u mean babe? Do u mean cos she lives so far. Sorry ur sad :hug:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's a long long story. But basically we haven't talked in months..we have a lot of issues. Her being far away is only a tiny part of it..it was like this when I lived there too.

Argh. Anyways, thanks :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww brandy! Is there no way u can make up? Life is short babe. Ur hormones are bound to make u think about these things. Wish i was there to give u a hug x


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: brandy I understand.

loren n gem hope :witch: stays away.

:hi: diane.

laying in bed trying not to fall asleep dh wants me to go to movies. I just want peace n quiet!


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs: brandy xxx 

awww shan had very light / more light peach discharge b4....wet and sticky lookin - sori

so i think shes comin. im gutted. xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We *could*..it's so deep set though. Very complicated.

Ugh yeah its prob the hormones making it 10,000 times worse!


----------



## xGemxGemx

wat does he want to see at pics?? xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

yano brandy i bet if ur mum knew u wer expectin she wud want to sort things out. my mum is amazin 2 me but her mum wasnt and they fell out 4 years and then when my mum fell preg they made up. i know its easier to say....but at the end of the day shes ur mum and no matter wats gone on will love u unconditionally xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

:hugs: Brandy xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummm i need a wine and lemo maybe a few sambucas and cocktails wud be nice!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya loren, i miss ya babe, u havent been on much 4 ages chica!!!xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thats the thing. She DOES know..yet shes still cowering away. Grr. I guess I just need to focus on the people that DO care.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks for the hugs, lovelies :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Cocktail sounds nice lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

i wish lol xxx just been researchin all nite and my light pinky discharge cud hav been implantation. omggg im prayin, its prob af but my cycles are longer and ur meant to get it before ur period is due. 
i havent got any tests in the house, but say if i keep my fmu tomoro mornin will it still work if i go out and get some or do i jus need to try hold it in. wat do u all think?? im prob mad and she will be here in the mornin xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs brandy. Hi shan, loren n gemz xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> hugs brandy. Hi shan, loren n gemz xx

hiya di, what day ru now hun?? xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

itll be fine to keep ur pee gem! Fxd its implantation babe! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs brandy. Hi shan, loren n gemz xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> itll be fine to keep ur pee gem! Fxd its implantation babe! X

it might be, but dnt really have any symptoms except tired and cramping. i cant believe not one of us 3 has a bfp yet!!!!! maybe lorens is implantation aswell. im goin 2 superdrug first thing tomoro, dnt think il get my bfp, just want to rule it out i guess so im not left wonderin. lol got no pma but i just dont feel anythin and last time....call me daft but i just knew i was pregnant, and i dont feel that right now atal. 

what dvds did ya watch?? xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

im cd3 gemz. Af only lastd 2 days, usually 4 or 5. So maybe it dnt last long if u dnt ov x


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg just been the loo and had some more but this time it was light pink watery :(

not loads but its in my cm


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummm maybe diane, ru sure u didnt ov?

this is a short cycle 4 me....wat the hell is my body doin :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

got really sharp pains in my right side xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gem, it could be implantation, dont worry unless its red! Pink or brown is fine. :hugs: really hope u and loren are both having i.b x luv u girls x


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> gem, it could be implantation, dont worry unless its red! Pink or brown is fine. :hugs: really hope u and loren are both having i.b x luv u girls x

thanks hun, i just kno shes comin i can feel it now, she will be here by tomoro mornin, if not i will be very surprised. i am gutted :( but on the other hand at least my cycle wasnt 51days again! :) thanx huny luv u 2 xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jus been 2 check again and nothing! think im going to go to bed cos im worrying and obessin 2 much about it. night night girls, night diane xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hey diane & kirsty!!!! wat use doing??xxxxxx

ni nite gem xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

night babe! Gem, sounds promising huni! Hope she stays away, or she will have me to deal with. Get a good sleep n hope u have good news for us in the morning! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren babe! Hw are u? Hope that witch has well and truly peed off away 4 9months! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya kirstie n spud! Ur gona have to name him after a totty u knw! Haha, edward after king edwards perhaps lol. Am gona be checking the names of the different varieties! :haha:


----------



## Loren

am fine thank uuu Di!!u? no more bleeding as of yet!!!!not even wen i wipe!!!just feel proper wet keep thinking she is ther but its CM so hopefully she will eff off for 9 munfs but chances r am expectn to wake up to the little tramp in the morning haha.but am ina better mood nw :) dnt no y.watcha doin chickadee??xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

oh and ive tempd for the past 3 nyts and therv stayd in the same range of temp, ano its nite temp but stil therv stayd in the 98's wen AF came last tym i was temping i was down to 97 :S unless me moo is sweatn haha xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha chickadee, like it! Ooh thats exciting loren! Im praying she stays away. Wish i could see the test photos! Can u post them again? Love u x


----------



## Loren

inooo but not holdn hope just gna take it as it comes huni.haha chickadees a gd word i must say so myself.....yep al post it agen now xxxxx love u to bbe xxxxx


----------



## Loren

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/tests.jpg


----------



## Loren

the top test is the water 1 xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

bit blurry babe but am sure i can see lines :yipee: and i can defo tell at nite if af is coming cos my temp defo drops nite before! Ooh! Very exciting. I think am gona be auntie di x x


----------



## jelliebabie

u talking to knobby yet? Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

haha, ur moo! U girls are always coming up with hilarious names 4 ur missus x


----------



## Loren

hahaha awww i hope am going to be making u an auntie Di!!!! but if not this month then deffo soon!!! :) yer haha his mate cum round and i cudnt b assd with an atmosphere so wen he spoke to me i just spoke bk.hahaha i call it me moo or me lu lu lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

glad ur talking again. Lifes 2 short 4 arguements babe. Am going to bed nw so please make sure u update me 1st thing. Hopin 4 u with all my hdart. Love u gorgeus. Goodniht x


----------



## Shey

Evening ladies!


----------



## Loren

ano hun we do it all the time over silly crap then wer best mates again hahah like a pair of kids.i wil do sweety am gna try n get him to top my fne up tomorrw.spk tmra chick ni nite bootyfullll love uuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hey shey u ok??xx


----------



## mommaof3

evening ladies ugh im sure I have missed loads of good convo


----------



## shaerichelle

hi gals. How are you? I'm wiped lookn forward ti some time alone hoping tomorrow. It's possible I've ovd already :wacko: had some ewcm ov pains galore yesterday and day before. And my temmmmp is high will see tomorrow.


----------



## Shey

Loren im doing aight how bout you?

Hey Nicole and Shan :wave:


----------



## Loren

right girlies cudnt sleep but gna try now but AF came properly about 20mins ago :( spk tomorow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Helloooooo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry Loren :( :hugs:

Hiya, Jo xo


----------



## inkdchick

SO so os sorry loren aww :hugs:
Hiya peacelovebaby, molly how are you both


----------



## molly85

any goodwith charts brandy?


----------



## molly85

sleepy at work7 amstarts on asunday are not normal


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

AF got me this morning. gutted. feel like its never going to happen. fucking sick of it. bfn after bfn every stupid month. what a shitty day. right i said if i wasnt pg this month i am starting back on my weight watchers as that was when i last got pg. i drank shit loads of water and ate no crap 4 a month. im only a size 12 and dont even wana loose much weight but im gona do it anyway. im now wonderin if i even realised an egg?? can u find out? 
loren babe, its fucking shit isnt it :( right cd1 hun, were gona get thru this month togever and i dont care wat we hav 2 do wer gona get pg. im gona order some softcups on friday, get some opks from wilkos, temp everyday wen i get up. wat else cann we do?? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

Oh Gem - nooooo oh bless you :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Jo that should be banned thats unethical !!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

I heard :sex: helps. Hugs youtwo we will get there obviously we are mean to have spring or summer babys


----------



## molly85

I know. Snoooore


----------



## xGemxGemx

molly85 said:


> I heard :sex: helps. Hugs youtwo we will get there obviously we are mean to have spring or summer babys

fort that was obvious 4 anyone that


----------



## molly85

I'm to cheerfulthis morning.trying to see if there is any sence in my chart


----------



## Nixilix

Loren and Gem... So sorry girls :( really am. I wanted you to get BFP so bad :(

I want every single one of us to get BFP xxx

So am i the one due AF next? Argghhh all on my own :( She'll come, just when she's done with you Gem and loren, she'll shimmy on over here.

Gem, drink lots of water to help with CM, get the opks, can also get online for bigger packs if your not sure when o'ing. Defo temp, it won help you with predicting ovulation but will tell if you DID ovulate.

Diane - I heard people say that if the have an cycle with no ovulation the the af is lighter and shorter xx

shan, hope you are in the 2ww with me! 

Hey Jo... my chart went down like that during my last bleed. when you prediciing o?


----------



## xGemxGemx

soory ho, im just a bitch today didnt mean that to sound like it did, im sure we will have spring / summer babies, just feels like its never gona hapen 4 me. i really am so confused as to how i got pregnant last time wen i wasnt even doing any tempin, opks, etc. xxxxxxxxxxxxx i dont no wever to chill out this month and have lots of :sex: and see if it happens that way


----------



## molly85

Any where between the 10th and 17th of May though have already started the OPKs as the CM just does not know whta its doing. I will get overly annoyed at mother nature in 4 months if we still haven't mastred the :bfp: or atleast an egg


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo i meant jo. i didnt mean ho. omg that sounds bad lol. aggghhhhh. this day cant get any worse can it. its pssin it down and my little kitten has wreckd my livin room over nite :(


----------



## Nixilix

it may do, i know i couldnt do that as i know i'd be working out what cd it was and prob freak out more that i could dmiss it but everyone is different xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

its raining here too. fx you o soon jo!


----------



## molly85

I think we wille uping the:sex: as we are probably going to start Oing


----------



## molly85

lol Gem it's fine stop stressing relax today have adrinky and some choccy then worry about next cycle


----------



## Nixilix

good idea. i defo didnt bd enough but its done now what can i do eh.


----------



## molly85

RAchael you can BD once and get PG it just doesn't seem to happen when you most want it to


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye rach, im sure me an jay didnt bd loads when i got pg....i honesstly think its cos i wasnt stressed and was obviously relaxed etc.....maybe when we know we are ov'ing are bodies are stressin out too much...cos we know this is our chance.

silly oh tho, he goes " well just dont temp, dont use them tests" but i still have the idea wen im gona ov so il always know, it wont change anythin.


----------



## Nixilix

thats my point.. we will always know! there is no way back. Its horrible seeing af but you gotta keep trying. We cant do anything more than try our best :)


----------



## molly85

lol I think I feel better thinking I don't O then i have nothing feel disa pointed over. need to go back and see GP some when this week for more PMT medication


----------



## xGemxGemx

ur so right rach, and ur gona get ur BFP someone needs 2!!!!! we havnt had one 4 ages!! im gona get it this month, well it will be june now if i get my bfp!!! omggg i should of had my baby june 28th :( nine and half weeks to go it wud hav been. :( 

right diet here i come!!! veggies and water must be the key!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

speak 2 u all later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls

Loren and Gem :hugs: so so sorry AF got you both that sucks big time xxx 

I agree with Rachel to get your opk's online - I got mine from ebay - 20 for about £5 including delivery. Also got softcups from Access Diagnostics. 

I would recommend the SMEP too girls - why don't you join that thread too and the girls will explain it to you? 

I'll say again too that not temping helped me relax so much, but also I was lucky that I knew when I would get my +opk and ov so obviously if you don't know for sure then monitoring temps defo helps with that. I also drank shit loads of water to increase CM :thumbup: 

Defo worth trying anything and you will get there girls I just know your bfp's are around the corner - all of you :hugs: 

xxx

AFM, still feeling queasy and had a shit nights sleep - Mark was tossing and turning from around 3am and then got up at 6.30am to play golf and was slamming doors and generally being a pain in the arse, then he came back around 7am saying he wasnt playing and was nearly crying lol i asked him to close the doors more quietly at such early hours and he was like a rottweiler with a sore head. So left him to it. He's gone back out to play golf now - MEN!!!


----------



## molly85

soo love not knowing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry for the delay, but I'm taking a look at your chart now, Jo. Looks like O will be pretty soon! What day do you think?

Ugh, I had a rough night..lots of things with my PTSD rising up to the surface. Not a great time for a breakdown. *scared* I'm just trying to focus on the good things in life. I'm so scared my depression is gonna flare up again. I'm so tearful lately! I hope it's just hormones and things will calm down.

Loren n Gem, I'm soooo sorry :hugs: You are gonna get your bfp's, I just know it. Keep trying. Like Nessie says, maybe try SMEP..I'd also recommend Conceive Plus :D I swear by it! Also, maybe try not temping, cuz its an added stress..perhaps just use opk's or go by cm. Myself, I didn't mind temping, but I can see how it can put pressure on you too. Up to you, of course!


----------



## Nessicle

I second the conceive+ i also used that! 

Brandy :hugs: sorry you're feeling like that hun I have a history of anxiety and depression so sympathise with you hun but it is your hormones. I have moments where I get frightened I'm gonna get depressed and never feel happy again but I have to take a few mins to take some deep breaths and focus on all the good things I have, that seems to help me. 

Things with your mum won't be helping your emotions either and everything is so magnified when you're pregnant with the hormones - talk to DH about how you're feeling so he can keep an eye on you just in case and then he can go to the docs with you if that happens - whatever happens you're not alone and there are meds to help even ones that you can take in pregnancy so don't worry about what could be as it will make you feel worse xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> soo love not knowing

hi jo

just checked out your chart - don't think O has happened yet as CD8 would be too early to ov I think. if your temps stay steady then dip again that would be ov


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Nessie..yeah, DH knows all about how my episodes go. I have been off my meds for about 10 months now and have done very well considering! I want to try to stay away from them now..but might look into starting it up again after the baby. I don't wanna take any while I'm pregnant. I know I'll be ok and it's just a flare up..but it's scaryyyy. I remember the breakdowns I've had and def don't want to put my family through that again. 

Whew, sorry for the rant! haha


----------



## Nessicle

don't worry about "putting your family" through anything - it's an illness hun, they love you and know thats the reason for breakdowns and flare ups as tough going on them as it is it's tougher on you. That's what I learned with my depression that I was always calling myself a burden and everything but I realised I wasn't and that I had an illness! 

Good idea to go on meds once baby is here, I think I wil need to go back on meds to ward off any postnatal depression after the birth xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah me too..I'm worried about postpartum dep also. Will def take care of myself though!

Well we are heading out for fish n chips, I guess.  Doesn't sound good to me though lol.

Talk to you laters :hugs: Thanks for the kind words. xo


----------



## Nessicle

anytime sweetie :hugs:

enjoy your fish and chips! xx


----------



## molly85

Good luck girls, I may stay onmy meds if I get PG my mood swings can be sooo bad, I could be truly evil through pregnancy


----------



## molly85

I don't think i haveo'd ness no + opk yet


----------



## Nessicle

oh right jo I thought that's what you were asking when you said you didn't know by your chart lol


----------



## molly85

it's just the most bizzare chart ever. Temp will sky rocke whe i get a lie in tomorrow


----------



## giggles.

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## molly85

morning


----------



## molly85

Did oneof you guys text meby mistake, Ihad a text fromsome1with morning sickness!


----------



## Wantabean

hey guys i wont be on much. got a phonecall yesterdayto tell methat a very close friend was found dead, gona need some time to try and sort myself out so dont want any1 to panic about my absense lol

am really sorry gem and loren :hugs: onto next onth

gem i never temped or used opks at all i just :sex: a bout 10 days after period stopped and then stopped a week before i was due on again. seemed to have worked for me. didnt even tell garry my plan just kept seducing him lol he thinks there is too much pressure if he knows im oving. 

you girls rock!! xx


----------



## molly85

Hugs, kirstie. Let usknow if we can do anything


----------



## shaerichelle

jo your chart looks like liver chi stagnation like mine. Well mine last month. You should have temos closer together. Callie would know the points. Or this is this awesome ook called the infertility cure that has accupresure points in it:)

rachel looks like I'm not in 2ww my temp went down to 97.5 :cry: and iv pain is gone ewcm isn't.


----------



## molly85

I deffinatly notice that the earlier i get up when I properly asleep he lowere the results


----------



## Loren

hey girls thank u so much means alot :hugs: i am cramping like fuk today!!!! from my hips to me ribs :S the my groin down to my nees and my back ugh just feel like total shit!!!!! woke up this morning n felt sorta ok stud up and :| i cud feel it just fallen i cant stand the 1st day of AF!!!! sorry TMI!!!!! so sorry she nokd on ur door to gem!!! :hugs: :kiss: May best bring us sum luk!!! its my birthday on the 16th so i want a late bday present PLEASE!!! lol.am gna go get sum conceive+ soon and order sum softcups to!!! if i get AF the end of may then am goin the docs and saying am tryn and its not happenin it tuk me over a year last tym then i had MC and now i dnt even no if am OVing or not!!! and hopefully she will send me bk to that fertility clinic we wer ment to go with OH's swimmers last year and he wudnt he didnt want to no if he cud or not have kids.selfish i thort anyway wud have been sortd now!!! but this month am not gna stress am gna take everyday as it cums!!!!and get my fancy dress and have a gd birthday night out!!!!! then ive got an ann summers party at the end of may the day around i shud be testing so hmmmm.oh and i couldnt temp this morning, for obvious reasons!!xxx 

so sorry to hear about ur friend Kirstie hope ur ok!!!!xxxxxx :hugs:

:hugs: Brandy xxx

:hugs: Ness xxx

:hugs: Jo xxx

:hugs: Shan xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks where can u buy concieve plus? boots? xxxxx


----------



## Loren

yer Gem, or the chemist.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Jo it was me who text lol! I have about 3 jo's in my phone and meant to text my friend jo who has two kids and is good friends with me and Mark!


----------



## Nessicle

so sorry to hear about your friend Kirstie! like jo said we're here if you need us :hugs: 

thanks for the hugs Loren right back at ya sorry the witch is being a bitch to you xx


----------



## Nixilix

My weekends consist of

eating/sleeping/eating/sleeping and so on


----------



## molly85

Lol ness ddnt know u had my number. was gnnago ballistic if it was an old friend from school or some hideous coinsidence


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: yeah you posted it on the thread ages ago so I put it in my phone I just didnt put your surname by it doh!!


----------



## molly85

lol Ihave mattsin my phone right next to my boss have 2 be very carefulwhen texting


----------



## xGemxGemx

sorry 2 hear your not feelin well :( kirstie :hugs: that sounds like a gud idea of urs, im not goin 2 mention a thing to oh this month so he doesnt get stressed out with it. 

loren its crap, i feel exactly the same!!!i cant believe she came to us both today!! FUCKING BITCH. onto may worked out i should know by the last day of may, which sounds better than june! gona get sum concieve+ and softcups 2. i dont think im gona temp, cos im crap at it and like ness said dont want to stress myself out...if its gona happen it will happen. started my ww diet today.....spent a fortune in asda on ww stuff, and just made a soup with 0 points so ive had 2 points today and im full!!! yay!! also forcing water down my neck. haha brought oh some tingle stuff before he luvs it!! haha i kno we cant use it wen tryin...and not now im on....but its favour time, and keep the swimmers fresh lol.....omgggggg only another 24 days to go .....

wens ur bday loren?? 
thanks 4 all the info and kind words girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I got a stuffy head today. And no alcohol was drunk yesterday! Got o pain but I havedefo od cause temp is really high. When I overlay my charts I can't beleive how similar my months are!! Apart from the end of last month! 

So creamy cm, high medium to soft closed cp, no sore boobs but darker nipples, o pain, constipation and a craving for food that I cannot satisfy!


----------



## molly85

ohhhh hope it's all good Rachael


----------



## Nixilix

I do too Jo. Xx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> sorry 2 hear your not feelin well :( kirstie :hugs: that sounds like a gud idea of urs, im not goin 2 mention a thing to oh this month so he doesnt get stressed out with it.
> 
> loren its crap, i feel exactly the same!!!i cant believe she came to us both today!! FUCKING BITCH. onto may worked out i should know by the last day of may, which sounds better than june! gona get sum concieve+ and softcups 2. i dont think im gona temp, cos im crap at it and like ness said dont want to stress myself out...if its gona happen it will happen. started my ww diet today.....spent a fortune in asda on ww stuff, and just made a soup with 0 points so ive had 2 points today and im full!!! yay!! also forcing water down my neck. haha brought oh some tingle stuff before he luvs it!! haha i kno we cant use it wen tryin...and not now im on....but its favour time, and keep the swimmers fresh lol.....omgggggg only another 24 days to go .....
> 
> wens ur bday loren??
> thanks 4 all the info and kind words girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ano!!!!! wtf cheeky bitch haha.am not letn it get me down tho just gna plod on!!!no point in having a cob on cz OH will get 1 on to hes like a woman!!haha.gdgdgdgdgdggdd wish i had urs and dis wilpower!!!! i'd lv to go ona diet but OH is a skinny ******* with muscles haha he can eat wat he wants wen he wants and dusnt gain a thing!!!!  not happy!!!! ooohhh ive got the cherry tingle stuff haha if hes gna enjoy the tingle i wna enjoy the taste ;) hahahahaha sorry TMI!!!! my birthdays on sunday 16th of May!!! am goin out on the 15th tho n spendn me actually bday with frends and fam in my bk garden 4 a bbq.al show u what upto now ive picked to wer to go out......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: :kiss:

thank u ness!!!!! :kiss: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

very gd signs them rach!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx :yipee:


----------



## shaerichelle

just wanted to say hi. Seems like a shitty day for everyone!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls


----------



## shaerichelle

gem babe and rachel darling will add you on my sig. I was half awake when I did it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Im with ya on the shitty day thing! Wish we could all get drunk. lol.


----------



## molly85

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo brandy and shan


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think I'll make some cookie dough. Hum.


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy.. I wish I could get drunk too. Trying to behave as it will hurt my fibro and I'm trying to stay away from alcohol while ttc.

hey jo!


----------



## molly85

okk i havecookies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so blah that I even considered a glass of wine, like they say it's "safe" during pregnancy. I wouldn't actually, but it crossed my mind a time or 50. lol


----------



## molly85

dog is a pain


----------



## shaerichelle

lol..read about red wine. My mom drank it while pregnant with me.. That must b what happened ..lol I couldn't drink it either.. I drink cranberry juice with lime sparkling watwr as my wine...its so good.


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha yep we need gud pma or we gona get nower bein moody bitches. ru gona follow the smep again hun?? its only 2 weeks till u ov im sooooo jelous!!!! duno wever to temp yet or not? mite try an do it same time every day. cherry is ace too!! i love th lil boxes u can get wiv a choice - ummmm pina colada!!! my oh is same....eats watever he wants....he's a feeder makin me fat ...i was a stone lighter last year!!! its gona go!!!! 
i think rachel will be prego this month.....god knowws we need sum1 to be!!!! this weekend has been utter shite, every1 has had af show up!!! just had some snackjacks .... god they taste like cardboard.....just gotta think skinny skinny skinnny....hahahaha and maybe itl help me get pg, atleast look cuter with a bump wen i get one. rite im wafflin now!! symptoms r gud rach ;) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jo they are like kids!


----------



## Loren

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/ragdoll.jpg


https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/snowwhite.jpg


https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/littleredridinghood.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

gem I'll probably ov after you! Cd 48 has been my earliest:(


----------



## molly85

ok Loren.
Yes Shan this creature is like a todler


----------



## molly85

iv calculated if we hit the jackpot this month shan a february baby after that i think is a may 1


----------



## Nixilix

Everyone is really havin a shitty weekend!!! I was just Reading a thread about the "banned" foods in preg. I don't think I could give Brie up!!!! 

I really want an icecream but only got lollies. Shan I think I'll o earlier this month. 

Brandy sorry u feel crappy :( have some chocolate instead!! 

Sorry bout your friend kirstie, we are here to talk.


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> haha yep we need gud pma or we gona get nower bein moody bitches. ru gona follow the smep again hun?? its only 2 weeks till u ov im sooooo jelous!!!! duno wever to temp yet or not? mite try an do it same time every day. cherry is ace too!! i love th lil boxes u can get wiv a choice - ummmm pina colada!!! my oh is same....eats watever he wants....he's a feeder makin me fat ...i was a stone lighter last year!!! its gona go!!!!
> i think rachel will be prego this month.....god knowws we need sum1 to be!!!! this weekend has been utter shite, every1 has had af show up!!! just had some snackjacks .... god they taste like cardboard.....just gotta think skinny skinny skinnny....hahahaha and maybe itl help me get pg, atleast look cuter with a bump wen i get one. rite im wafflin now!! symptoms r gud rach ;) xxxxxxxxxxxx

i might do hun but i might start BD from CD8 till i ov then after just stop and c what happens frm ther on.hahahaha brads a chubby chaser!!!! hahahha.yerr i rekn rach will get caught this month to!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

damn just looking at some1 i went to Uni withs baby twins pictures . Hardest picturesto see yet
It should have been me


----------



## Nixilix

Don't hold r breath for me girls!! I'm only posting "symptoms" to satisfy everyones addctions hahhaaha

Itscrap isn't it jo, xx and we only want one!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah, aren't we a bunch of ol saps lately! *wraps everyone in a big big hug* :hugs: Love you girls!


----------



## molly85

lol rach.i am stillbitter the girls giving hersupport convinced me to go back on BC and that matt would leave me if i was pg and i wouldn't go back to nursing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The :bfp: will be rolling in! :D :D


----------



## molly85

love you brandy


----------



## xGemxGemx

WOOOOP which one u choosin loren or are you doin a katie price and wearin all 3 throughout th nite!!!! love them haha!!! 

aww shan do u think it will be that long?? maybe we will get our bfp's together then babe!! :) 
im gona order some softcups, and get some concieve +
is there anythin else i could try.....already started drinkin lots a water.

o i was thinkin if im usin my opks and not drinkin from lunch til 4pm, how the hell am i ment to drink lots and lots of water hahahahaha. i really think thats the key tho....when i last drank loads, when i got pg i had the stretchiest and most cm of my life wen i ov'd!!
so loren get drinkin lady!!! 

oooooh rach, ive got my fingers xd 4u babe!! 
so wat dates is everyone testin?? shan ru not usin clomid to ov earlier? wen r rachel and di and tina testin?? has shey seen her fella yet?? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

*Chubby Chaser hahahahahaha*


----------



## xGemxGemx

that is so funny loren :) 

ummmm well i have cheered up this morning!!! just gotta try again!! i think u me and di are ment to get r bfps togever!!!! its 2 weird how we all got af!!! im gona start :sex: cd8 too, but prob every other day or as much as poss cos my cycle is soooooo long!!! and plus it ses on smep website that need to replenish th swimmers. o an i dont think i had enough cm, how shit thou no matter how hard u try and how much :sex: u do, u cud hav a egg thats just not right that month!!! how shit is that :( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Those outfits are bangin! I want one :D


----------



## xGemxGemx

:happydance: yay its a long weekend next week

:wohoo:


----------



## molly85

deffinatly long in this house nearly double pay


----------



## Nixilix

I'll prob start testing soon cause I'm a loser! Maybe on wednesady? 8dpo? Last month I got the faint on 11/12dpo. I'm sure I implanted around 8dpo cause had a weird stitch think and shooting pain. I want that again. 

I think my o pain I'm having bow is cause I need a big poo so bad!! It's squashing me from inside out!! I'm so gross. Oh told me to take x-lax to help. No way! I don't wana be like shitbreak from American pie.

Why did the girls tell u that jo?

Brandy we are old saps!! Hope u r feeling xheerier. I so want someone to test with but at the same time!


----------



## Nixilix

I got fancy dress in June! Going as minnow mouse. The same one katie trampie price wore


----------



## Nixilix

But if I'm pg might have to reconsider. That won't be attractive!


----------



## molly85

they are bitter 30somethings divorciees Matt is nowballistic about it because he really wants kidsand isnow very aware that my body is not as functionalaswe thought andI have now quite training as a nurse. I stupidly wanted to fit in but they were jut cruelto me.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

What a weekend of disappointments GRRR... I hate the weekends anymore, nothing to do or no one to do :lol:

I'm sprinkling :dust: so that you ladies will have some BFP's next month FX'D for ya.. ;)

Sorry to hear about your friend Kristy :hugs: I'm happy to hear your scan was awesome and your bubs is doing great!!

Brandy I can't wait till you get your scan this week!! How ya doin hun?

Sorry to hear the witch got ya Loren and Gem Gem... Next month is ur month ;)

Shan, :hugs: don't give up hope, I'm sending good vibes along the way for ya.. :flower:

:wave: Hi Jo!


----------



## molly85

Hiya, did you use and abuse him?
Deffinatlyfeeling sorry for myself today


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Hiya, did you use and abuse him?
> Deffinatlyfeeling sorry for myself today

I wish... I'm crushed.. I tried to lure him over here... OV today :( and I'm going to see Carrie Underwood tonight in Cincy, he said he had the kids again this weekend... I give up... I'm so furious at him right now.. GRRR
If your not on any bc, can you get pregnant the week before AF?

How are you doing... Hows the weightloss going, I've dropped 5lbs so far, been taking Mega T fatburners... My appetite has calmed down... hehehe

Whats wrong girlie?


----------



## molly85

I think i have over worked myselfand let the diet seriously slip. CUrled up on the sofa.I was tempted to take a second PMT pill


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:cry:I feel like I'm going to be alone forever... :( :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

Oh yeah scan day tomorrow brandy whoop!! Will u post pics? Hope nicole is ok, she's not been on for a while


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> I think i have over worked myselfand let the diet seriously slip. CUrled up on the sofa.I was tempted to take a second PMT pill

Its so hard to diet, its rough I know.. I've rollercoaster dieted all my life and now that I'm older its so hard to get rid of the weight. I think I'm gonna do the weight watchers program starting Monday and hit the gym hard, I need my confidence back...

What is a PMT pill?


----------



## Nixilix

Hoping - the right mr right will come along. Don't settle for anything leSs. Xx


----------



## Shey

hello ladies :wave:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nixilix said:


> Hoping - the right mr right will come along. Don't settle for anything leSs. Xx

Thank you, it just sux when you love someone so much and he just does'nt feel the same, I know he does but I'm just not his priority, his kids are and thats all good.. I'm starting to believe there is no one out there for me.
He and I are like two peas in a pod :(


----------



## molly85

Awwww,

They are basically an anti depressant i just takea lower dose


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Gawd I need one of those... I have highs and lows all the time and my Mom keeps telling me to get on a antidepressant pill. Nah... I'll just deal with my blues as they come... I try to keep my chin up but its hard when you feel you keep getting kicked back down :( and the X does'nt help either...


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Kim :hugs: I was like that with my ex husband I know how hard it is. You just need to believe. Or at least that is what I am telling myself. Believe because its so hard for me right now. I have been wanting to pull my hair out!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Gawd I need one of those... I have highs and lows all the time and my Mom keeps telling me to get on a antidepressant pill. Nah... I'll just deal with my blues as they come... I try to keep my chin up but its hard when you feel you keep getting kicked back down :( and the X does'nt help either...

Yes it is hard. Ive been depressed for the past few weeks real bad. But I just pick up and go. Still not sure how I do it everyday :haha:

:hugs: 

Everyones different but antidepressant might help, it might not. Look into Sam-e.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo.. Its okay about the diet. When af comes it seems to change everything!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know Shan but it gets so hard sometimes... I feel like no one wants me :( How come the one you want does'nt want you?? 

I'm glad you have someone that is sooo supportive as your OH, your so lucky... Don't give up hope because hope is all we have :hugs: Thank you sweetie... :flower:


----------



## molly85

I think everything together is just to much at the moment


----------



## Nixilix

We need to get pma bk girls!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I feel ya on that Jo... DAMN Hormones... I wish Men suffer what we go through just to have a :baby: hell they probably could'nt handle the cramps AF gives us.... lol

I'm too blue today for PMA... sorry :( I know this too shall pass GRR

Do you have days where you just want someone to snuggle with?


----------



## molly85

I think it's because we were promised lots of sun and it's just rained all day.
Lol I just gavematt my card and i think he has spent £40 on pizza I am going to have to eat this the git


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Jo. I have been in tears so much the past two weeks between my damn fibro and having a baby and not being given a chance for help by docs. I am so tired!

Kim, I am lucky. I actually after my last bf up and walked out on me laid and bed alone and prayed that god would bring me him, and I asked for what I wanted. It took just a little over a month and he appeared. I recently did almost the same thing with the baby with DH, we wrote what we wanted and also did the same thing for this house..every detail on paper. You know I think the only thing we didnt get was a finished basement, but the basement can be finished! It took a week after we wrote that to get it!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Kim, I have that alot and havent really been getting much. DH has been to busy:(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Shan... I have prayed and he sent me John, what a disappointment :(

Men just don't understand it when you want something so bad and it does'nt happen.. Yeah Women are more emotional but damn there is a thing called compassion, thats something MEN Don't Have GRRRR..

Sorry you've been going through so much, I really hope things change soon and you get that lil bundle of joy really soon... Keep that chin up sweetie... Your time is coming too :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> I think it's because we were promised lots of sun and it's just rained all day.
> Lol I just gavematt my card and i think he has spent £40 on pizza I am going to have to eat this the git

MMM Pizza... That is shear torture... just have a few pieces and get Matt to Sexercise ya to burn off the calories... :haha: 

Its been shitty here all weekend with storms too and that does'nt help at all... so I feel ya on that chick... I hate storms... the only storm I want is in the bedroom... lol

Where did everyone go??? :(


----------



## Nixilix

Eveyone is Reading!!


----------



## molly85

just went loo


----------



## Nixilix

I just cooked 26 sausage rolls and I'm gonna eat them all fat bitch!

I have just drank coffee to assist with the consitpation. Added
my
journal if anyone wants
to folow!


----------



## molly85

ooohhhhh will avea look rach. sausage rolls good comfort food


----------



## Nixilix

I'm gonna start updating it everyday!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I'm gonna go talk a half of a Xanax so I can chill out... I've never been this down in my life... you don't know how bad I want to blast John.. I'm so pist at him and I don't ever want to see him again GRRR... Thanks for the convo girls... I don't know what I would do without you all... :hugs:

Have a great nite!!


----------



## molly85

NIght, why can't you been there when he has the kids if you had one togethersurly they would see you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dang, isn't it amazing how our moods are sync'd lol.

Hi Kim, Shan, Diane, Jo, Rach...sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Nixilix

is it really bad that when i see a BFP i see their post count hahaha! im going to POAS cause im bored. and im only 5 dpo hahaha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Silly girl..save em!

That's like telling a heroin addict to save their stash for later :haha:

Ok, bad example

Dang, everyone lefted. :(


----------



## Nixilix

ok ok i wont test... dam. what else is there to do it the 2ww!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You could always google every single symptom site available! That's what I did. lol


----------



## Nixilix

ive done that. if it tells my something should hurt im poking it til it does!!! You excited for tomorrow??? I am!!!


----------



## Shey

Im talking to my sweetie


----------



## Nixilix

when will you see him shey?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

IM SO EXCITED! And I just can't hide it :happydance:


----------



## Shey

this coming weekend. woot woot


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm also super tired..so I'm gonna have to go to bed now. I'll talk to you all tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

sleep well PLB


----------



## Moondance

I don't think I'll ever be able to keep up with this thread.... so many people who know each other and have been around awhile.... Page #410...
Yikes....

Can't wait to see DP on Wednesday, missing him so very much!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy scan day randy b xx


----------



## giggles.

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls hope you're all ok?

Brandy can't wait to see scan pic!! 

I wasnt on much yesterday had an awful day of sickness yesterday think it was made worse by not sleeping much on Saturday night. Feel better today thankfully!! 

Rach can't wait for you to start testing! my girls on here need to start getting their bfp's now it's the taking the piss otherwise if you don't! 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning beautiful crazy c's!

One more hour till my appointment. Time is going so slow now lol.

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

how exciting!! I've got midwife tomorrow :happydance: gonna hopefully be able to get an early scan to check on bubs heartbeat


----------



## Nixilix

The closer to testing it gets the more I want time to stand still. I'm not
pg, I don't know why I'm considering I am. I'm not looking forward to af. 

Brandy enjoy!!


----------



## Nessicle

aww don't say that rach - so many ladies get preg after an angel very quickly :hugs: plus you thought you were out completely last cycle and you got a bfp! So fx it's the same this cycle for you xx


----------



## xLuciax

Morning girls haven't been around since Thursday been with oh since Thursday eve offiially on the 2ww!! Af due next Friday think I'm either 4 or 5 dpo today I'm gonna go with 4 cause not 100% sure how are you all anyone else on 2ww?


----------



## Nixilix

Me yawn yawn


----------



## xLuciax

How many . Dpo Rach?


----------



## Nixilix

6 today. Don't want to test but on the other hand I really do!! Don't think I did enough.


----------



## xLuciax

Nixilix said:


> 6 today. Don't want to test but on the other hand I really do!! Don't think I did enough.

yeah I'm definatly not testing till AF is a few days late don't want to know if I was to have a chemical again


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls how is everyone...
Im ok just having a bit of dizziness again today and feel the old heart is beating harder !!! but overall apart from really sore boobs and ewcm and the old twinge of very very mild twinges low down im ok....
Tina


----------



## jelliebabie

brandy, hope the scan goes well and puts a smile back on your pretty face! :hugs: aww ness! 1st appntmt 2mro! Hw exciting! X


----------



## Nixilix

Hey tina and diane how are y xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Nixilix said:


> Hey tina and diane how are y xxx

Yeah ok i suppose just feeling a little worried as i have had dizzy spells for 4 days now and can now eat apples as they taste mouldy, but they are fresh from an organic farm yesterday so weird !, boobs hurt when i walk, hug hubby, or try and sleep, no real cramping tho just the odd twinge down below, ewcm and thats it really but feeling knackered and my heart is beating harder thats for sure , i feel it due to heart surgery in 2006 and was tild i would if and when i get pregnant.. so we will have to wait and see


----------



## Nixilix

How ling til af due?


----------



## inkdchick

Nixilix said:


> How ling til af due?

would you believe 7 days !!!!!!. I am normally a 25 day cycle and ov early between cd8 and cd11. Am feeling so tired am going for a nap now , i need :sleep:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all, back from my scan :D All is perfect...baby is measuring big..doc said its a very long baby already! Not surprising though, dad is 6'4" and I'm 5'9" lol. Baby was wiggling around and had hiccups! Sooooooooooo sweet :D :D :D Preliminary Down's test was just fine..nasal bone and all that jazz. So I'm as happy as can be now. But we didn't get a pic! ARGHHH. I had forgotten to ask for one, believe it or not..I was too excited seeing a wiggly baby on the screen lol.


----------



## Nixilix

Fab news glad it went great xx tall lady or boy in there!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doc tried to see the sex, but bubs was wiggling all over..I *thought* I saw boy parts for a sec, but who knows yet lol.

Heartrate was 147..it was beautiful *siiiiiiigh* He says I'm closer to 14 wks now, with the measurements..but not gonna adjust anything, I don't think.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls
COngrats Brandy!

How are you all?


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies! how you all doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning Shey n Shan :hugs:

Doing good, although super duper tired. How are you ladies?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey brandy! Aww thats so sweet! Little hiccuping bubba! :hugs: look at that lovely bump u have and u can tell its a big boy u got in there! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sure feels that way lol. How you doing, Diane?


----------



## jelliebabie

hows the 2ww treating you rachel babe? Its such a pain in the ass time lol. Im hoping whole heartedly it brings u a lovely :bfp:


----------



## jelliebabie

im ok thanks brandy! Am so jelous of u lol. Id be so happy to have a baby bump, ive got a bump but not one to be proud of. Hope i at least ov this month. Not oving last time was a shock and a dissapointment, but at least loren and gem will be keeping me company this month. Fxd they get their bfps this cycle! I knw at least 1 one of them will. X


----------



## Shey

Im good. Just getting different answers for this one question I have.
Since I am the custodial parent of my son, would I be allowed to move out of state with him even though my ex is on the birth certificate? I mean my ex doesn't pay child support or anything.


----------



## jelliebabie

how things shan? :hugs: i really hope its your month too babe! Hw are u shey? Hope u have a good time with the new man at the wkend! How long are u going to wait to ttc! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Diane, I really hope you OV this month too! I know what it's like to have anovulatory cycles..god..I had 6 of them in a row lol. Grrrr. Fx'd for you babes :hugs:

Shey, I don't see why you couldn't..especially since he's not paying child support.


----------



## Shey

I knw PLB! I will do what is right for me and my son. I want him to have a better life and be around people who are loving and caring and not violent.


----------



## jelliebabie

kim, im sorry ur feeling sad. :hug: its too late to concieve after ovulating huni. Please stop phoning mr a. Hole, ur only stirring up old emotions, you need to heal your pain so your heart is whole for your soon to be united soulmate. Luv ya babe :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shey said:


> I knw PLB! I will do what is right for me and my son. I want him to have a better life and be around people who are loving and caring and not violent.


Yes, I really think you can move to another state..there are only restrictions on that kind of thing if you've been told about them during a custody arrangement through court or something. Especially if theres violence in the past..you have every right to relocate.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy :flower: hope ur feeling more upbeat again! Sadness is an awful thing x


----------



## Shey

Thank you PLB! I just don't want my son to be round my parents and his dad cause they always start fights and arguements with me and my son doesn't need to see that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jelliebabie said:


> thanks brandy :flower: hope ur feeling more upbeat again! Sadness is an awful thing x

Ugh yeah, it's horrible. I am feeling much better today! One day at a time :flower: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hey girlies wat have i missd???? how r u all?? dianeeeeeee!!!! :kiss: i'm stil quite heavy today but not in pain only wen i cough or laff it hurts!!! so :D PMA is sorta bk but am in such a gd mood today!!!

ive pickd me bday fancy dress..................

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/Brd5fSgWkKGrHqUH-CUEu7ccTqBPBLzzdCK.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/0a13_1.jpg

https://i1022.photobucket.com/albums/af349/Loren88/8935_1_b.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi everyone. In a mood ! Ugh. 

How are you diane?

Loren Ms. Naughty!


----------



## Loren

hey shan!!! wats up hun??

haha i love it!!!! little miss naughty dorothy :D haha xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I started running today, thought my legs would hurt by now but nothing, maybe they will later. My ov pains and ewcm went away :wacko: I think I am onto another 60 day cycle:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren, I am cleaning up my space upstairs so I can be away from DH.


----------



## Shey

hey Loren and Shan :wave:


----------



## molly85

Helloooooo all what have i missed pizza arrived with matt so I ran off.
Ihave had Grosss clumpy white CM with EWCMbut no smell and yes now i thinkabout it, it does itch ahhhhhh


----------



## Shey

hey Jo :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo sometimes you can get clumps but not tons if its cottage cheesey then I would get checked.


----------



## molly85

Yepthats what i was thinking Shan. Grossssssss


----------



## molly85

Real pain as green light from FF, labido is up, Matt is home but from what I have read if it's thrush not to have :sex: Gah how did it happen, I would stop checking my cervix if there was any proof that would help. GAHHHHHH. ALso lines have startedon the old OPK's


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for start of o Jo. Boo to the possible thrush!
As we all
love Reading symptoms here are my 6dpo full list!!!!!

slight sore throat
stuffy head
slight nausea
o cramps
af type cramps
funn taste in mouth
very creamy cm when checking cp
cp high mediumsoftish and closed
hunger 
freq urination
feet wet down below but not!
Lower back cramps

most are probably in my head!!!!


----------



## Shey

there was a tornado watch this morning here


----------



## Nixilix

Hey shey just saw ur post bout future bump buddies. You ttc with new man?


----------



## Shey

yup yup! hehe


----------



## Nixilix

Isn't it a wee bit too soon? Didn't you only
meet last week? Is he ready to ttc with you xx


----------



## Shey

yes and yes


----------



## jelliebabie

shey babe, u havent met this guy yet, you dont have a clue what hes gona be like, i understand ur desire for a baby but to plan a child with some1 u hav only been chatin to isnt a good idea at all. Concentrate on getin to knw him for a good while 1st so u knw you are compatible and that its going to be long term. X


----------



## Nixilix

Fair enough. Just seems strange the a few weeks ago you were going toove and marry someone else. You've never met the guy? Why would you want to make a baby with him?? 

It's not my place to judge, I just hope you know what you are doing xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi rach, luv the symptoms! X


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls

Brandy sooo happy your scan went well darling! Gutted completely you don't have a picture!! 

Rach symptoms sounding great honey! 

Loren you dirty minx!! loving the fancy dress!!

Shey I agree with the other girls, you might not even like this guy in person once you meet, just have some fun and get to know him first then perhaps in a few months if you still think it is right you can talk about ttc with this new guy, but people aren't always who they appear to be especially over the internet, he could have a history that you don't like and once there's a child involved things get so much more complicated as you know with your ex - we're not lecturing as you're a grown lady we just care about you and want you to think things through xx


----------



## Nixilix

Hi diane! I love finding random symptoms! It's all in my head though!! The only thing I felt similar last month was this hunger all the time!!

I'm resorting to running to the loo in the morning to pee so I can't even think about testing. I defo need help.


----------



## Shey

I am gonna do what is best for me and my son and what i want now is to get away from all the drama and start a family with someone I feel is the right person for me, even if I met him on the net. I appreciate ya'lls advice and concern, but I know what I am doing. I need a new life and to have mark in that life and to be with him and not have to worry bout losers and assholes that live here in Florida. I am ready to move out of Florida I've lived here since I was 1 and I need a new environment and new scenery. I think it will be good for me and my son.


----------



## Nixilix

But our point is you have know him for 6 days. Why would you go and live with a stanger? You said it all in the last sentance... U need to do right by you and your son. Getting pregnant and moving with someone you don't know is not good for anyone. It sounds like he is an escape for you. 

You need to deal with whatever is going on in your life now, sort out being happy on your own. A baby won't make everything better.


----------



## Shey

I didn't say i would live with him right away. eventually i will. I was with my ex for a week and we did things that month we were together. I just knw what I want to do.


----------



## Nessicle

ok shey hun totally understandable and no problem meeting someone on the net it works out great for most people - just saying be careful cos he might not turn out to be the person you thought and that applies for any relationship in the early stages :hugs

But things didnt' work with your ex and that's the point people can be full of empty words and promises that never happen 

Me and my OH moved fast too we met in a bar last year and spent every waking moment together and moved in together but after 4 months and we only started ttc this year too so I understand about things going fast and being "the one" etc


----------



## Shey

I knw Nessie, we are taking things slow. I just feel like ive known him all my life cause we click already just by talking to one another


----------



## Nessicle

I know that feeling completely Shey - i felt like I'd known my OH (funnily enough he's called Mark too!) forever within a few weeks but as well if anything it's nice to date first and have romantic nights out and lots of :sex: without the pressure of ttc 

you deserve better than your ex fiance so I hope this guy treats you like a princess :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Thank you Nessie and best of luck with the baby


----------



## molly85

I'm back.
Shey I know there is nothing we can say to make you reconsider moving so quick. Matt and I were living together within a month but that was out of pure lazyness as I lived closer to work and had known him for months in advance. 
The grass is not always greener on the other side you would do better to stay put and fix any problems in your life where in florida.


----------



## Shey

I just am ready to leave Florida. Im tired of living here, it's way too damn hott and humid and don't wanna put up with the hurricanes anymore


----------



## molly85

Your family is there,moving your son from the only place he has ever known sounds questionalbe for his stability


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shey!


----------



## Shey

I knw it is a big step, but my mom even said before if i got a job in another state and had to move then she'd be happy for me. So I am doing just that.


----------



## Shey

you're welcome nessie


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shey, I can relate to your story pretty much. I met my DH on the net. But we chatted for a year before meeting in person..not by choice, as I was in Oklahoma and he was in London. So it wasn't exactly easy to pick up and go see each other. I knew he was the one I was meant to be with within the first couple of weeks of chatting. We used to spend literally 8 to 10 hrs online nearly everyday when I wasn't working..just chatting and goofing off. He was my soul mate and I knew it. So I know what you're going through. I was also in a horrible situation at the time..Living back home with my stepfather who had raped and abused me for 7 years of my life...ugh long, horrible story..but I was desperate to get me and my daughter out of there. DH was the one to help me do that once we met..we got the ball rolling and I moved across the country, brought DH to me, but then we moved here to South Africa where he's from. 

Sorry for the long story! But just wanted to say follow your heart, but still please be very careful. Sometimes people aren't who they say they are, and you only find that out later down the road. I'm not saying this guy is a liar, just to be cautious before you put you and your son in his care. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

was it Diane wo asked me if i was looking forward to my midwife appt...?? If so yeah dead excited! come round so fast!x


----------



## molly85

OMG that is quick, and Brandy having her scan. AM I allowed to hope to be a mum before I'm 26?


----------



## Nessicle

course you are Jo!! I'm 27 this year eek!!


----------



## molly85

I'm 25 in october so want to be PG by then


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Jo you will be preggers way before then chick!


----------



## molly85

lol wit 43 day cycles it limits my chances


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I think you are oving! :sex: fast!! 

Nessie darling hey! Good Luck at your appt tomorrow

CD 12 for me .. I hope I ov this week. cause my ovaries are hurting after seeing my friends baby on fb that was born yesterday :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi shan darling! 

aww thank you! Hope ov is here for you asap chick xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I have a feeling its not gonna happen for another month or so.


----------



## molly85

FB pictures do that, there shouldbe a rule on those pictures


----------



## shaerichelle

yes they do.

I have been crying a lot. so close to throwing in the towel with no end in sight...


----------



## molly85

OI Pma, After all last years havock though it feels like ages you have only been at this for 5/6months the doc's don't look into it until a year. I know it's tough but you can do it.


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies im sure ive missed loads but havent had a chance to catch up seems the terrible ms has passed for now but I either am takeing a cold or allergies are starting up my heads all congested sneezing like crazy and terrible headache UGH lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Its 8 months this week. :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nicole. :)


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan how are things your busy week with the kids over


----------



## molly85

I was counting uptil halloween as that month was discounted I believe. Hugs shan.


----------



## shaerichelle

its ok. 

Nicole.. It was busy.. Very Busy. Now I am cleaning my office so I can hibernate lol.


----------



## molly85

Ohhh hibernation sounds good


----------



## Shey

Hey Nicole :wave:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> kim, im sorry ur feeling sad. :hug: its too late to concieve after ovulating huni. Please stop phoning mr a. Hole, ur only stirring up old emotions, you need to heal your pain so your heart is whole for your soon to be united soulmate. Luv ya babe :hugs:

Oh, it was bad... but I ended up going to see Carrie Underwood in Concert in Cincinnatti Ohio and It was AWESOME!! I took 322 pics... WOW :lol:
I know I'm out this month GRRR... I figured that much LOL... I'm feeling better and Yeah I'm done with chasing a LOSER... BOOOO. Thanks for the PMA, I'm movin on...

How are you doing? when is your OV?


----------



## Shey

Hey Kim :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

oh lol I wish I could hibernate for a few days dh is on my list he made a comment that I didnt take to well so I blasted him a good one and he has gone outside lol I need to go check my farm on facebook to make sure my daughter has fed my dog and its not ran off shes suppose to have been takeing care of it for me lol


----------



## molly85

Kimm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi shey and Kim 

did you run into bad weather on your way to the concert Kim


----------



## molly85

Nicole you lazy git you only needto feed it once a day for 2 weeks,mines a errier called oddy


----------



## Shey

how's it going Nicole?
We had a tornado watch here in south florida this morning


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Jo, Shey, Shan and Where have you been Nicole? I'm glad ur feeling better..

OH MY Loren... That is HOTT... UR Gonna break that man in two arent ya..

Great News Brandy on the bubs... Big, healthy and gonna be tall... I wish you got a pic of the bubs, the excitement was too much huh... Fabulous..

Nessie, can't wait to hear the news on your bubs tomorrow with the Mid wife... Ur gonna have a Boy too ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Hi shey and Kim
> 
> did you run into bad weather on your way to the concert Kim

:wave: HI Nicole... Oh yeah, it was a nasty 2 hour drive, but it was SOOO worth it... It only took me 1 hour to get home... lol it was just sprinkling...
I got tons of pics, the set list, confetti and a drum stick... lol When I go to a concert I like to get momentos.. :lol:

How was the weather there? My Mom said we had a tornado watch till 3:00am Saturday... I slept right through it.. hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yikes A Tornado Watch in Florida Wow... I pray it passes I HATE TORNADO's I'm a huge Scardy cat... lol

Shey, I'm glad you found someone, just take your time to get to know him... BTW he's HOTT... ;)

Jo, sounds like a possible yeast infection GRRRR... go get the 1 day deal and get :sex: hehehe


----------



## Shey

how's it going Kim?


----------



## molly85

Thanks kim if it's sorted it self out will BD later. it seemed to have calmed down before my bath.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Kim, Nicole!

Nicole glad the MS has stopped for you but sucky that you have either a cold or allergies coming on! I've had headaches every day it seems round about dinner time! 

My OH is on my list too he's suck an asshold sometimes! He just flipped out at me again over a fkin political party broadcast cos I DARED to challenge his opinion he's such a brat sometimes dickhead lol 

we're both sat here in the same room but not talking lol!

Shan hold in there babes keep that PMA you have to keep it it's the only thing that keeps you going xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> how's it going Kim?

Its going.. thats about it... lol Nothing new to report... Still Single... :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Nessie Im not sure if its our hormones or theres mine can just stay outside untill I get cooled down he made a comment about the ms he was just jokeing but it hit me the wrong way 

lol Jo Ive had her doing it for me just till I got over the ms some and shes done a good job she didnt run off 

Kim I know the weather has been nasty hear no bad storms or anything mainly just rain and a little thunder I think we had a tornado watch one night but cant remember what night it was


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OK, I need to feed my POAS Addiction... Who is testing this week?? I know Rachel and Gem Gem are who else? :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> lol Nessie Im not sure if its our hormones or theres mine can just stay outside untill I get cooled down he made a comment about the ms he was just jokeing but it hit me the wrong way
> 
> lol Jo Ive had her doing it for me just till I got over the ms some and shes done a good job she didnt run off
> 
> Kim I know the weather has been nasty hear no bad storms or anything mainly just rain and a little thunder I think we had a tornado watch one night but cant remember what night it was


It was probably Saturday... So good to hear your feeling better, I was worried when I did'nt see you online for the last few days... :hugs: Miss chatting with ya... Your scan is next right? when is it again? old age kicking in already... hehee


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nicole I swear he has more hormones than me sometimes! Wish I could drive, I'd eff off in the car right now and leave him to sulk big friggin baby!


----------



## Shey

Thanks Kim and I will take things slow with him. hehe! Aww im sure you will find mr right.


----------



## mommaof3

I go to the ob tomorrow but I wont get a scan till im around 22 weeks UGH hopeing I at least get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow 

Nessie I agree I told my dh I was gonna go get him some meds I think he is suffering from male PMS lol


----------



## molly85

lol i am sat here with awellbehaved matt.just put on atop i got in asalefor work. size18 has swollowed me again i amkeeping all thisstuff for my :bfp: nopoint buying new stuff if i already have huge stuff


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> lol Nicole I swear he has more hormones than me sometimes! Wish I could drive, I'd eff off in the car right now and leave him to sulk big friggin baby!

I think Men in general don't like to have a challenge these days... When Men are sick they are such babies and when you tell them there wrong or stand up to them they freak out... lol Men do not suffer what us Women have to go through...

Nessie he is definately having hormones raging... go pounce on him :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: Nicole... Male PMS... too funny... You crack me up .... :lol:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> lol i am sat here with awellbehaved matt.just put on atop i got in asalefor work. size18 has swollowed me again i amkeeping all thisstuff for my :bfp: nopoint buying new stuff if i already have huge stuff

Thats true Jo... I'm just gonna wear lose t shirts and baggy pants :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

ok girlies he is driving me mad hes trying to kiss up now and im not in the mood lol Im going to the bakery and buy me some nice warm chocolate chip cookies and some tacos ill bbiab


----------



## molly85

yeah i'll prob get matternity trousers for work all my topsar slightly elastic. hoping for a summer :bfp: so allmy topswill still fit through to octobers then i can head back to the jumpers


----------



## molly85

nicole can i come?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kim.

Nicole. I think its a day for men to be insensitive.

Well saben will be here soon.

I think I want to go for another run. To pissed off.

Ness.. Most of the time my pma is not there.


----------



## Shey

Im still hungry and Im tired. I ate an hr ago


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

loren i hav that outfit lol....i will post a pic!!!!!weird,,,, we wer seperated at birth lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nichole, Chocolate Chip cookies and Taco's... Yep ur pregnant alright :haha:

I just finished eating a ham and cheese sandwich and topped it off with a chocolate cupcake... like I need it... lol So much for the diet GRRRR...

Well I'm gonna jump off for a few, gonna get my Carrie Underwood pics ready for the Radio Station... Gonna bribe them for tickets and a M&G for the Lexington show... wish me luck... :haha:

:hugs: to you all... TTYL... ;)


----------



## molly85

radio station?


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, so happy your appt went well. So exciting that you're having a long bean. We might have to refer to him/her as a green bean. LOL I know what you mean about the pics. I get so involved watching the ultrasound that I forget to ask about the pics. My doctors office gives me DVDs with about 10-12 pics on it though so it's nice to have. I am so ready to get to my next appt so they can actually verify the sex and we can start shopping.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> radio station?

I'm going to call the radio station and see if I can swap pics for tix... :haha: and I'm gonna push for a Meet & Greet as well ;)

Last day of OV with no OH in site... :( oh well... theres always next month hehehe


----------



## Wantabean

hi yall how you been? xx


----------



## giggles.

Goodnight all, am sleepy and need an early night!


----------



## Wantabean

gnight xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi giggles! How are u? When u due to ov? Hi kim, hi nicole! Hi kirstie! Bbiab gona watch dvd the box x


----------



## Aislinn

Hi everyone.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again everyone 

:hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

every1 disappeared? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi everyone.. On for a second then jumping in shower.

How long do you all have ewcm before ov? I am having some different ov pains and tons of ewcm.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn :wave: shan i have ewcm the day before ov only. Others can have it for a good few days leading up to ov. Sounds like u are going to ov early! Thats great x


----------



## jelliebabie

if anyone else is thinking of watching the film 'the box', let me stop u wasting ur time. Its absolute mince! Rubbish. Dont waste 2hrs of ur life! X


----------



## shaerichelle

I think Diane you need to drink some grapefruit juice drink lots of water and use some preseed:)

I have had it for a few days, but I am still weary if I will ov..


----------



## Wantabean

haha diane. i think ness watched it like last week 2. it is totally bizarre lol complete rubbish lol


----------



## shaerichelle

So asked my cousin if anyone in the family has had miscarriages.. cause I dont talk to anyone since my dad passed and her and shes on my fb now... anyways.. she tells me the time is not right and someday I will have a baby. Well she has had unplanned babies two of them and so has everyone else in my family. They have no idea how hard it is :cry:


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan Im sorry to hear that. I have a feeling you will get yours this coming month


----------



## calliebaby

I got ewcm a full week before I ovulated and never again. I only had watery cm when I ovulated.
I am jealous Ness. I don't have my first appointment until; thursday. My doctor does the first appointment at 8 weeks.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey. If I ov! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

what is watery cm? lol


----------



## calliebaby

Just clear and thin. It does not stretch but is as fertile as ewcm. I don't ever get much ewcm.


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm maybe I am getting that and sometimes I get thicker stuff with whitish in it.. the clearish stuff does stretch too.
Hows my chart looking? I think better than the others. I discarded the one temp because it was 97.9 and I slept in very late.


----------



## calliebaby

Your chart looks more consistent for sure. That is a good thing:thumbup: Maybe this cycle will be a more normal length.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Callie, Kristy, Diane, Shannon and Shey... Hows everyone?

Shannon I'm not good about the chart thingy sorry I'm no help :( Are you sure you did'nt OV?

Oh and I seen the movie the Box it sucked bigtime, I could of kicked my ass for watching it GRRR

I don't know about you all but I'm sleepy... its 10:36pm here... May be a early nite for Me... :haha:


----------



## Shey

yw Shan! other than that how have you been?


----------



## molly85

hey all off tobed in a minute
Callie can you pleasepeer at my chart?


----------



## Shey

Im good Kim! im getting sleepy too. haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I guess lol.

Good luck this weekend. Where is your bf from..

Callie, I sure hope so.. I hope the soy isoflavones helps.. How is the beanie treating you?

Hi Kim, Im tired like you in the same time zone.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Whoops my bad Jo I did'nt know you where here... Nite nite hun :hugs:


----------



## molly85

was playing computer games kim


----------



## Shey

kim im in the same time zone as u as well. lol!
Shan he's from TN but is willing to move down here to FL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yawn... I guess I'm gonna jump off and hit the sack.. Hope to catch you all tomorrow... its been quiet on here... lol I see people on the CCC, just quiet... :haha:

Hugs and smoochies to ya all... Nite nite

Wow... Shey... Hell I'd move to Florida verses there anyhow... good luck hun, he's a hottie with a body, now if I could find one :haha:
Country boys rule... they are loyal and good to their Women... woot woot


----------



## calliebaby

Hard to say Jo. If your temps continue to rise, you would have yesterday...but I think that it may be too early to tell much from your chart yet.
Shan- Baby is keeping me nauseous all day now. I go from sick to hungry to nothing sounds good to eat and then I eat and sick again. I have not thrown up yet, but I am always on the verge. My boobs are killing me again too.


----------



## Shey

hehe yup Kim i love me them country boys. my high school sweetheart is a country boy. lol. but Mark is a real sweetheart. He will do anything for me. haha! He's even gonna pay for my 4th tattoo


----------



## shaerichelle

great shey hope it works

Hey jo hows the body treating ya?


----------



## Shey

thanks Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

yw nite nite gals


----------



## Shey

night night shan sweet dreams


----------



## molly85

like shit shan. cleared out the mouldies just in case


----------



## molly85

Helloooo..
Just checked my chart if I get another HIgh to orrow It thinks I will be 3dpo. Oh well sent the solidiers over the top at 4am so we will see. 

How is everyone else, Diane?


----------



## Nessicle

hi jo

i'm good just watching This Morning - gonna get showered and dressed ready for midwife appointment at 2.30pm!

Oooh exciting you're in the 2ww :happydance: when you testing lol?


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, you had better not be 2dpo already young lady! Your not allowd to miss the boat! Didnt i tell u no excuses? :growlmad: lol. Ness enjoy ur appointment x


----------



## Nessicle

hi Diane honey! how you feeling? what CD are you on now?? 

Thanks! Feeling slightly anxious cos my boobs haven't been sore for nearly a week and haven't been peeing as frequently as I was before and no real cramping like I had before either. Only thing keeping me positive(slightly) is the nausea....

xx


----------



## molly85

ohh fab ness.

Diane if its correct I am happy to miss a month to find out lol. We did the deed last night


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie babe, lack of symptoms means ur blessed :hugs: and am sure the midwife will reassure u! I had no symptoms with my pregnancy right up to 20wks and everything was healthy x


----------



## Nessicle

Di it's not that I've not had any symptoms that's worrying me babe - it's the fact I had tremendously sore bb's, frequent urination, cramping etc then nothing since Thursday except the nausea....

I've read if your symptoms stop longer than a few days then you should be worried....

if I'd had no symptoms at all and just started with nausea then I wouldnt be worried but them just stoping like that has me worrying :(

x


----------



## jelliebabie

you may not be botherd jo, but we are! That means we miss out on ssing, and poasing! So u had better hope u havent ovd! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Ness POAS feed this lots habbit


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: it's not the same excitement though Jo cos I'm a sure thing with you guys there's the anticipation and excitement of not knowing!


----------



## molly85

lol i haven't had a positive opk so FFhas a mind of its own


----------



## Nessicle

the month I temped ff put my ov date at about 4 days after my +opk so I thought err right then scrap that lol


----------



## molly85

lol. we will seee shoot need bookin formore Citalapram


----------



## jelliebabie

aww ness. Ive never heard that. Am sure everything will be fine tho. Have you been to ur appointment yet? X


----------



## molly85

hey diane


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. Sooo constipated!! Haha. It's sore!


----------



## molly85

nice rach, have a senna


----------



## Nixilix

I gotta do something! I might test tomorrow!!


----------



## molly85

test today for the fun of it


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girls


----------



## Shey

hey ladies :wave:


----------



## Nixilix

I gotta do something! I might test tomorrow!!


----------



## Nixilix

Double post! I'm gonna poas later. Peed on opk thi morning what a junkie!! Haha


----------



## Shey

Rachel are you a poas addict?


----------



## molly85

lol OPK's have gone back to sleep


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies. i have my booking in appointment tomorrow :happydance: what do they do? this is a huge milestone for me lol how have yall been? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi jo :wave:


----------



## molly85

hey kirstie, i'd say take ya particulars. listen to heart beat and maybe measure ur bump


----------



## Shey

good luck kristie


----------



## jelliebabie

did u get a +opk jo? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah Jo did ya! I am trying to read on soy. I think if I dont ov by cd 30 I am going to try vitex. I am frustrated. 

DH is going to NYC May 10-15:(

How are you Diane?


----------



## jelliebabie

wahoo for the booking in appointment kirstie! Congrats girlie. :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

im ok shan thanks, u? Cd6 already. Time to start bding in 2 days! Smep beta work lol x


----------



## Shey

hey diane :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

did u get a +opk jo? X


----------



## shaerichelle

GL with SMEP Diane. I Really hope it works for you!


----------



## molly85

soz i was dressing matt. nope just the faint lines


----------



## Shey

good luck diane


----------



## Shey

hey bb and Aislinn :wave:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Jo, 
How have you been?


----------



## molly85

like a vegetable. FF is insisting I am fertile though the OPK's are arguing


----------



## jelliebabie

ta sheena x hi aislinn huni, where in ur cycle are you now? X


----------



## Aislinn

Hi shey - So everything is good with you new man? I have to agree about southern boys.. LOVE them.. ;-) 

I'm from Kentucky. 

When I looked no one was on but Jo.... 

Hows everyone else? 

Diane how are things?


----------



## Aislinn

AF is due the 5th. Think she is coming I've been evil... And nausea is gone now I'm making up for lost time Eating like a PIG!!!!


----------



## Shey

Yup things are goin fine with the new man. hehe! I so happy.
well im off to get some lunch. ttyl girlie


----------



## jelliebabie

your cm is why ff says fertile jo. Only your temp can confirm it tho. What kind of cm u have now jo? X


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone xxxxx


----------



## molly85

cross betweeen EWCM & sperm lol


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> hey ladies. i have my booking in appointment tomorrow :happydance: what do they do? this is a huge milestone for me lol how have yall been? xxx

hi kirstie had mine today!

Just form filling, weight and height. At my docs they don't do bloods til 10 weeks so that's it for now til 25 May for next appointment. She's applying for my 12 week scan so should get that date through in the next few weeks. 

She gave me my antenatal record that I bring to my appointments etc and I have some stuff to fill out for my next appointment. 

they might do your bloods there though as you're closer to 10 weeks now 
x


----------



## molly85

I cannotbelievehowfar along you 2are now


----------



## Nessicle

lol Jo I can't believe how far Brandy and Kayla and Kirstie are! I feel I'm dragging behind them he he!


----------



## molly85

you all have buns in the oven. to be honest I can't believe my period is back so amin no rush at the moment with work taking longer than planned jun - august would be fine to get a :bfp:


----------



## Nessicle

it's a good attitude to have Jo - take it as it comes sounds perfect! You don't seem like a person who is easily stressed about things I wish I could be more like that!


----------



## molly85

Oh i stress ness but if i know whatthe problem is and i can't fix it i just work with it plus the idea of being a mum petrifies me


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha me too! I'm bricking it! Dont know how these mega young mum's do it!


----------



## molly85

i think to some it'a fun doll til it's 3 for 3rd week in a row and there over stretched boos are cracking


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Ladies how are you all today


----------



## Nessicle

Hi nicole! happy 13 weeks! any better on the nausea and sickness front?


----------



## molly85

Nicole!


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Nessie its about the same I go to the ob here in a couple of hours I keep feeling this little nudge or flutter around my belly button I dont think its the baby moveing yet and to be honest I cant remember where and when Ive felt it when I was preggers before has me puzzled lol how was your appt today were they able to ease your mind at all


----------



## mommaof3

Jo how you doin I havent been on much the past week UGH between the ms my dh and this damn fish tank I cant find a minute to spare hardly


----------



## molly85

13 weeksnicoledoes that make you 2nd tri yet? I'm soo dim


----------



## molly85

fish tank? as u can tell i'v been off


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Thanks Nessie its about the same I go to the ob here in a couple of hours I keep feeling this little nudge or flutter around my belly button I dont think its the baby moveing yet and to be honest I cant remember where and when Ive felt it when I was preggers before has me puzzled lol how was your appt today were they able to ease your mind at all

lol when is it you start to feel flutters?? isn't that around now? Let me know how you get on anyway!

errm well not much is done over here til 12 week scan, she just took height and weight and LMP. Filled out some forms and arranged an appointment for 25 May when I will be 10 weeks for bloods to be taken to test for various things! I've never had a urine test done for pg or anything - I could be making it all up as far as they're concerned lol 

I asked her about symptoms disappearing and stuff and she said completely normal the only time to worry about anything is if I have any vaginal bleeding and she put all the numbers in my antenatal records in case i needed to call the hospital. She said to go through A&E if I did at this early stage though anyway. 

That's that! So no early scan boo, I might pay for one I'm not sure, I've only got 5 more weeks til I get to 12 weeks so I may as well wait but then another part of me just wants to know bubs is ok! 

x


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Ness Im sure everything is fine I know there is nothing like visual proof I know over here for a private scan you have to have already had a scan and have heard or seen the heartbeat and have to have proof from your ob so kinda pointless over here with both my boys I had very few symptoms and they would come and go and I was also told perfectly fine if there was no spotting or severe cramping 


AGHH the fish tank were setting up a saltwater tank for my lo so he can have a couple nemo fish (clownfish) I swear I had no idea what a pain these things can be and how much research you have to do to make sure it is all set up the right way I have the tank and some sand still have to get live sand and live rock didnt even know there was such a thing lol so big pain and it hasnt even got water in it yet


----------



## Nixilix

oh my god girls... i havent done a numero 2 for days. soooo consitpated. how are we all. anyone wana poas with me.

I got quick a positive opk today. could i o again! i defo o'd last week cause mt temp is high!


----------



## mommaof3

from what I found googling its around 16 to 18 sometimes 20 weeks I really dont remember it being that long I just dont think this is the baby since its so high up on my belly but Ive been feeling it in the same spot for a couple times a day for a little over a week gonna ask the ob about it today HMMM maybe its just muscle twitches from things growing bigger


----------



## mommaof3

Rach I think I read a positive opk after o can be a sign of a BFP


----------



## Nixilix

yeah but its too early!!


----------



## mommaof3

how many dpo are you


----------



## mommaof3

ugh gosh I didnt realize it was so late Ive gotta go get ready for the ob Ive gotta be there in an hour ill bbiab when I get back


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've def felt flutters the past few days :D


----------



## Nixilix

everyone has active babies! right, off to u know what


----------



## MrsBB1

SSSSSSSooooooooooo peed off!! A girl at work who gave birth about 5/6 weeks ago came into work with her daughter. really cute thing she was but talk got round to me being next. I said to test the water so to speak said if it was up to hubby I would be pg already. My manager piped up with "well wait until my colleague comes back". Wtf!!! :shrug:

Felt like saying When it happens it happens nothing you can do about it love!!! :haha:


----------



## molly85

my uncle has a fancy tank too takes alot of work and time


----------



## calliebaby

Jo- Some people don't test positive on opk's ever. I just used ff and it was very accurate. As long as your temp raises tomorrow, I think that you have ovulated.:happydance:

My doctor does blood work on the 8th week visit..so thursday for me!!!:happydance:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Nixilix

hey callie.. nearly 8 wks already wow!

you need to be stalking my chart and updating me! When i took todays temp i fell back to sleep. Im sure it was 36.38 then when i woke half hour later it said 36.6. so confused as what to put in!


----------



## calliebaby

I would put in the temp closest to the time that you normally take it.


----------



## Nixilix

36.6 it is then! just checked opk from this morning and its defo quite dark

how are you feeling.


----------



## calliebaby

I was pretty queasy this morning, but I managed to eat something just now..still a little nauseous but better. I am going to need a nap shortly though.
How are you doing?


----------



## Nixilix

ok, just wana be dam preg!!!


----------



## calliebaby

The waiting sucks regardless. First it is waiting to ovulate, then the 2ww, then waiting for first tri to be over, then waiting for the first scan, then waiting for the baby. Yikes.
I just want 4 weeks to pass already.


----------



## Nixilix

waiting = pants x


----------



## calliebaby

I am going to lay down for 30 minutes or so..be back on in a little bit.:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

im gonna go bed, wake me up at 15dpo with no af and a huge massive bfp thanks xxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! :wave:
Im at school waiting for class to start. I want to get my final over with


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm so addicted to Pringles right now. mmMMmmmMm..what's the myth about craving salty foods? hmm


----------



## calliebaby

I have no clue about what cravings are supposed to mean. I have had about every one except for sweets. I can't get enough of fruit atm and the only thing substantial that doesn't make my stomach turn are bagels.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I havent wanted many sweets either..and omg fresh fruit is orgasmic lol.


----------



## calliebaby

I just bought apples, grapes, pears and mandarin oranges. I also just discovered I can stomach apples with cheese. So I guess I can get some protein that way.


----------



## molly85

heya matt and I are being nerdy on our computer game. 
Callie I am quite excited if i do get a decent high one tomorrow i just hopeit's not because I'v had the day off


----------



## calliebaby

It is looking really good Jo.:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, Jo..if you get another high one, I'd say you def ov'd :D


----------



## molly85

we got one shot in so 1 missed month not the end of the world


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to get going. Be back in a few hours.


----------



## molly85

seeya


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only takes one time, Jo! You're not out, hun :D


----------



## jelliebabie

hello my girlies! Rach, get poas! What u waiting 4? That opk could have been picking up hcg :yipee: heya callie, apples and cheese? I think i can feel nausea coming on :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Getting late.

Hi and bye Diane! lol..sorry to run.

Need sleeeeeeeeep..gotta be up bright and way too early. :hugs:


----------



## holly12

hey girls iam new to the site and wondered could i join in with you guys ! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

fresh fruit orgasmic? Brandy? Is that man of yours still not satisfying ur needs babe? Lol. Did u manage to convince ur friend to change her mind bout buying a pony? X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi holly :wave: welcome. Click on user cp, and click on edit signature. Tell us a little bout you x


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Holly


----------



## Shey

Hi holly and welcome :wave:

Hey ladies I aced my pathophysiology final tonight! i have 5 finals left.


----------



## calliebaby

Good job Shey!!!:happydance: Ok, I need to find something to eat that won't make me sick....what to eat...what to eat.


----------



## Shey

have you tried crackers or chocolate or chocolated covered crackers? lol


----------



## calliebaby

Sweets are incredibly unappealing to me atm. That has been an aversion for me since getting my bfp. I think I will have some grapes.


----------



## Shey

okie dokie


----------



## giggles.

Morning ladies :hi:

Hope you all have a wonderful day. Thank you for this thread, even though I don't post much I do read each day. And I love reading it.

Lots of :dust: for you all!!!!

:hug:


----------



## molly85

Hey Giggles.
right ladies the temp isin lets see what FFsays


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all! How is everyone? Finally managed to find something that I can eat without puking, rice krispies and banana with greekstyle yoghurt!


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats on oving jo!


I have almost thrown the towel in on ttc, I am not gonna ov again. I have no o pains and I am dry. Frustrated as can be.


----------



## molly85

Shan I have no idea on what is happening in there dnt give up.

Ness could you be more grossly PG I now have nausea just reading that combo


----------



## Nessicle

shan you will ov you need to stick in there honey xx


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Shan I have no idea on what is happening in there dnt give up.
> 
> Ness could you be more grossly PG I now have nausea just reading that combo

Lol I didnt mean I have the rice kripsies on top of the yoghurt and banana :haha:

I meant rice krispies for breakfast and banana topped with greek yoghurt for dinner


----------



## molly85

still feel ill. I can only eat certain yoghurts


----------



## Jacksie

Could you please tell me what you think??

I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.

Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!


----------



## molly85

I'd just test nopoint torturing yourself


----------



## Nessicle

Jacksie said:


> Could you please tell me what you think??
> 
> I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.
> 
> Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!

I would test Jacksie - if you are pregnant it would show by now FX for you!


----------



## molly85

Some 1 give me a slap I am disgustingly optomistic now that I did ovulate and because I wasn't expecting it we may have ben successfull. Could I be more delusional. lol


----------



## Nessicle

Not delusional Jo! Just optimistic there's nothing wrong with that - it only takes one sperm hun! My mum conceived my sister the first time she had sex with my step dad - they were in the bath and were using a condom which kept coming off lol, I mean if that does then I'm flabbergasted as to how many of us don't conceive first time!


----------



## Jacksie

I'll test tomorrow morning.

Fingers crossed for you Molly


----------



## shaerichelle

But if I ov late, the eggs arent good and I know this because of being pregnant and it not sticking. 

Dh is not liking what ttc is doing to me. So I think ttc is gonna be put to an end soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I hope you get a bfp.


----------



## Nixilix

I'm so bored at work! I poas this morning! Loooooser. Had real sharp pains in heart and breatbone. Aww!


----------



## Nessicle

Rach not long now before you can start poas and see results!

Shan - can you go see a fertility specialist now? Senthil can't give up he's barely tried any other methods xx


----------



## shaerichelle

nope he hasnt gotten paid in 3 months :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel I had pain in my breastbone bad.. my boobs were swelling up and hurting this last time. I bought a maternity sleep bra and it helped alot. T


----------



## Nixilix

My boobies don't hurt! Not through lack of poking. Had constant o pain since ovulation!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Rach that sounds like me last month. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks. Look missy, you can't give up. It's frustrating I know
it is, but all you can do is try. I'm here for u, these things are here to test us. Just keep going. Xx


----------



## Shey

Good morning ladies


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach I know, but I dont know how much more I can handle, the longer this cycle is the worse the egg will be and the possibility of loss is higher. I have wanted another baby for 6 years and I finally find my soulmate and get to try and its not successful. 
I am sad often, and I cant even talk to DH about it anymore because of his comments of how it makes him feel.


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan don't lose hope. You will get your BFP! there is no doubt bout it. 

ugh ok so im at the computer lab at school and this pregnant girl just walked in. grr!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I see pregnant people everywhere and little kids. My friend just had a baby another one had one in Feb and we graduated high school together.

I am just tired of it all.


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan I know it can be really frustrating, trust me I know. If I could help you out I would.


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaaaa ive misssed u lot!!!!di my sexy scottish scone!!!!hw r u all!!!!???? av i missd anythin juicey??xxxxxxx love uuuuu xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol loren, neva bin cald that before! Hahaha. Uv not missed much, ive missed u loads! Hws the pma? Am gona order preseed tomoro. It has great reviews x


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies hope everyone is haveing a great day so far


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, stop that negativity woman! You could make a prozac depressed :haha: stop over thinking things. :hugs: it will happen, have faith x


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya nicole babe. Hws things? Hope ur well :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Rach I know, but I dont know how much more I can handle, the *longer this cycle is the worse the egg will be *and the possibility of loss is higher. I have wanted another baby for 6 years and I finally find my soulmate and get to try and its not successful.
> I am sad often, and I cant even talk to DH about it anymore because of his comments of how it makes him feel.

That's not true sweetie - the egg only lives for 24 hours once it's been released and it's well protected and not matured until it's ready for release once your LH surge has increased


----------



## Loren

booooo!!!ive been turkeying t ge on ere haha.i havnt had cred either :( such a mef rnt i haha.its ok am nt evn obsesn ova ttc passd 3 days last day of af tday ntn much ther just tiny bit of brown gna start temping tomorow its been erm to messy 4 temping tues n monday haha yuk!!i move out on satday into my new house yayyy!!!tday am gettn the most annoying sharp twinges in my uterus part!!!must b filln bk up with new blood quik haha.am gna try a relaxd view on smep this cycle!!gna temp wenit lux like am oving al go sex mad haha ab am gna folow u bt am gna order concieve plus.hows ur pma huni buni??xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

HI Diane things are good heard little beans heartbeat yesterday dr said it sounded just fine hows things with you 

Oh he also said it was to early to feel the baby so I have no clue what I keep feeling feels like ive got popcorn popping around my belly button lmao


----------



## Loren

hey nicole hw r u?? happy 13 wks chickadee!! xxxx hey nessykins how r u n bumpy??xxxx shan dnt lose faith bk ur bound to think that way no doubt majority of girls do during ttc but just keep at it bt sit bk an relax dnt obsess and itl happen xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

you can start feeling flutters at around 13/14 weeks though so it could be that Nicole! Brandy has felt flutters too!!


----------



## Nixilix

Oi oi scouse. We missed you bird! Xxxxxxxxxxx

I'm
just about to get a bfp hahahahahHHahahssaaaaa


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Loren doll! Yep me and bubs are great - well bubs is lol he's kicking my ass with nausea lol! Showing mum what is to come when he's here he he!! 

has that witch gone yet babes?


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Oi oi scouse. We missed you bird! Xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I'm
> just about to get a bfp hahahahahHHahahssaaaaa

:happydance: love it!x


----------



## Shey

hey Loren,Nicole,Rach, and Di! :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

well its not gas or anything that usually goes on in there lmao he just said its a little early yet but not impossible it just feels funny like my uterus is rippling then a little pop like someone has flicked my belly from the inside only way to explain it lol 

Thanks Loren seen where you ordered your sexy hot soon to be MOMMA birthday outfit ive started wearing my dh shirts there huge but at least they arnt tight and make me look like my boobs are about to split my shirt and it hides the fact that ive been leaving my pants unbuttoned lol


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey 

Rach I think you will get a huge BFP someone in here is bound to have twins lol

so my nipples have been takeing viagra again im gonna have to start stuffing my bra or something cause they show through and im not sure what to do about it im tired of hearing the dh say your head lights are on hes pushing his luck lmao


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha ive missd u lot to rach!!!!i absoloutly love the pma chick!!!!ur gna get them 2 lines wen utest ya lucky mare!!! gdgdgdgdgd awwww hes bein such a norty boy alredy ness!!!!no sweets 4 bubs wen he cn have them lol.shes gon huni thank god most anoyn period eva 1 of them 1s wer u fel like ya weeing wen ya stand up  yuk haha sorry tmi gna try a relaxd version of smep conceive plus only wen oving and temp this cycle!!!i got caught in december on 1 of 2 occasions and they wer drunken fumbles haha, so ive got 3 occasions with drink involvd this month so fx'd lol.awww thanx nicole haha norty little outfit isnt it lol.awwww bet ya ded comfy now tho hun!!!werin mens clothes to lounge around is fab i cant coz brads clothes luk like therv shrunk in the wash on me hahahaha xxxxx hi sheyyyy xxxxx


----------



## Shey

ok im talking with my bf and he's already talking bout things that couples would talk bout later on in a relationship.


----------



## Loren

o am not cd 3 am cd 4 yayyyy getn further haha i dont no wer i am haha xxx wa things shey xxx


----------



## Shey

Loren he asked me yesterday if i wanted a big or small wedding.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls 

Listed my symptoms throughout the day. Here they are!!

Sore throat
mild low back ache
cp high
cm creamy 
cramping
o pain
gas! 
Pelvic twinges 
thirsty
freq weeing (but drank lots cause thirsty)
bbs at side starting to ache very mild
hungry alllll the time

had a very sore shooting chest pain?? Lasted about 2 mins. Really hurt!!

Bfn this morning obviously!!


----------



## Shey

Sounds promising but the sore throat has nothing to do with pg. I get sore throats cause of weather change.


----------



## jelliebabie

im cd7 already loren! When do u normally ov? What cd? Hi shey. Go rachy! U go catch that bfp girl! X


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, sore throat and cold symptoms can be pg symptoms too :thumbup: i agree, good symptoms rach x


----------



## Shey

I never had sore throat or cold when i was pg with my son. i didn't have any symptoms! hehe. I have a sore throat now cause of the damn weather going from hot to cold and back and forth.


----------



## Nessicle

Yep sore throat - I had that and what felt like a cold threatening to come on for about a week - even after I got my bfp I still felt crap lol! Had a sore dry throat with it! x


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> Loren he asked me yesterday if i wanted a big or small wedding.

me and my OH were like that we talked abouts kids and weddings etc on our first date, it's all good fun just enjoy it while it lasts Shey - they all turn in to grumpy lazy sods after a while ha ha :flower:


----------



## Shey

haha Nessie
how are you doing?


----------



## Nessicle

just feeling nauseous on and off constantly and feeling really tired today but nothing I can't handle! 

The few girls at work who know about the baby think I'm odd ha ha wretching one minute eating rice krispies the next lol


----------



## Nessicle

Shey said:


> I never had sore throat or cold when i was pg with my son. i didn't have any symptoms! hehe. I have a sore throat now cause of the damn weather going from hot to cold and back and forth.

I read that the the corpus luteum cyst that communicates with the brain and egg to make sure you don't get a period and that the egg implants etc passes signals to the brain that tell it you're not well hence the sore throat, stuffy noses etc, so that your body doesnt attack the egg and try and get rid of it - i.e. the bodies antibodies have something else to focus their attention on, as the egg is seen as a foreign body by the brain and could be potentially harmful to it etc! Fascinating hey?!


----------



## Shey

aww. im hanging out at school in the computer lab but may go downstairs and get lunch. subway downstairs. hehe


----------



## Shey

that is very interesting never knew that. thanks nessie. funny i call my sister nessie too. but i call her nessie pooh


----------



## Nessicle

my nickname as a baby was "Nessy messy bum" lol


----------



## Shey

haha aww. that's cute! i did that baby prediction thing and it said that im predicted a girl. hehe


----------



## Nixilix

im tired. and bored.


----------



## calliebaby

I had a runny nose for about a week before and after my bfp.


----------



## Shey

my throat is killing me


----------



## jelliebabie

where is everyone tonight?


----------



## mommaof3

not sure its been pretty slow all day lol maybe there is alot of baby dancing goin on


----------



## calliebaby

I'm here but about to take a nap. I have been feeling awful for the last two days.


----------



## mommaof3

aww Callie sorry your feeling bad I feel for ya hopefully second tri will be better for you


----------



## jelliebabie

yes callie, sorry ur not well babe. Have u tried ur anti nausea accupressure point u told nicole bout? :hugs: hi nicole! Hw are u 2nite? X


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks. I just feel on the verge of throwing up at all times. I know it means good things though. I have my first doctor appointment tomorrow. I am excited to get my bloods done.


----------



## mommaof3

I need a nap in the worst way lol but were gonna set up this pain in the butt fish tank tonight I had to go buy 20 gallons of distilled water today


----------



## calliebaby

I have tried the points. It works for me some of the time, but lately, I am either hungry or sick or both at the same time and it is not helping as much. I was so hungry for lunch today and when I started to eat, I felt full almost immediately and then sick again. I have also found that bedtime is the hardest time for me.


----------



## mommaof3

Callie make sure you ask if there gonna test hcg if you want it done my ob says its a waste of time unless your getting faint tests or suspect a tubel so he took tons and tons of blood lol but didnt test for that I wouldnt have had it done at all if I hadnt went to the er


----------



## mommaof3

Callie that is exactly the way I am ill be starving take 2 bites and be full and cant sleep because im sick I so hope it doesnt last as long for you as it has me I have to say the past couple of days have been better just hope it continues you might ask for some phenagren it makes you sleepy and does take the edge off the nausea



Diane im doing pretty good at least im not hanging out in the bathroom all the time lol


----------



## molly85

Hey all, back at work for 7 days can anyone believe what my ticker says


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I do believe between your meds and your postive thinking stuff is getting back on track WOOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## calliebaby

That is so exciting Jo!!!:happydance: It looks like you are going to have a much shorter cycle. 
Thanks Nicole. I am also going to ask if they check progesterone levels. I think that she will, but I want to know where I stand since I won't be hearing the heartbeat till I am 12 weeks. I know that they are checking for iron levels and such and doing a pap smear.


----------



## calliebaby

Ok. I am off to take a nap. Be back later.


----------



## mommaof3

Im not sure what all they ran on me I just know they took about 6 viles of blood did the pap smear everything came back fine is all they told me lol I guess I should really start asking more questions


----------



## molly85

FF has seriously lost it but the CM has gone back to creamy its just sooo weird. needa :witch: in15 days or i will bevery annoyed


----------



## molly85

thanks u 2 good luck callie


----------



## mommaof3

Jo maybe you will get a BFP and no witch


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies dh says its time for the fish tank im not sure im ready lol ill bbiab hopefully this doesnt take all night


----------



## molly85

noooo nicole dnt surrender


----------



## calliebaby

I'm back. Nap didn't work out as planned....kept getting phone calls.


----------



## molly85

wasn't me callie


----------



## calliebaby

I just gave up. I was getting text messages every 2 minutes...and I have to be somewhere in an hour so I have no time left to sleep.:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

awwwww


----------



## calliebaby

How are you doing Jo?


----------



## molly85

exhausted. I made the mistake of mixing antihystamine and antidepressant. eugh.. Plus I am secretly excited.


----------



## calliebaby

I'm excited for you too. Even if it doesn't happen this cycle, at least you know that your body is figuring itself out.:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls having a rough day here. My health is pissn me off and so is my chart. How are you all.


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm excited for you jo

callie sorry you feel like crap


----------



## molly85

its less up and down now shan


----------



## molly85

no sympathy for her shan she wanted this tee heeeee


----------



## shaerichelle

lol jo..i hope if I get a bfp that I'm lucky likr I was with ds... No sickness at all..

yah it looks better but I wanna ov normal and today or tomorrow would be normal and no signs of ewcm or ov pains..:cry:


----------



## calliebaby

Your chart looks fine Shan. I bet you ovulate earlier this cycle.


----------



## molly85

thanks,I still don't believe it. whats the chances FFis wrong?


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> im cd7 already loren! When do u normally ov? What cd? Hi shey. Go rachy! U go catch that bfp girl! X

haha its flyen init!!!! erm wel i have watery freaky CM n EWCM for like 4-5 days after AF then am either sticky or dry for the rest of the month i have no clue bt gna start temping tmra!!!xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> yah it looks better but I wanna ov normal and today or tomorrow would be normal and no signs of ewcm or ov pains..:cry:

I never ovulated till cd17 or 18 and as late as cd24, and I never had ewcm.


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks callie for giving me hope. Since I stopped my one supplement.. I have less cm. I hope I ov before dh goes to nyc. 

jo ur temps look different but as long as they were after 3 hrs of sleep before you moved or talked their right:)


----------



## calliebaby

Your welcome Shan:hugs:
Well, I have to go for a few hours. Be back on later. :hi:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kirstie


----------



## shaerichelle

have fun callie. Hope you get some rest


----------



## Wantabean

hi shan how are you?
had booking in appointment today. its only ment to last 45mins but mine took an hour and a half lol feeling pretty good. getting dating scan next week so will put the pic up 4 you guys to see. have also decided that im gona buy a couple of baby things on friday. im so excited as never felt confident enough to buy anything before :happydance: 
how is every1? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

is any1 here? xx


----------



## Wantabean

:sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm okay kirstie awesome:) glad ur appt went well


----------



## Wantabean

thank you my dear :hugs: 
its soooo quiet!! where is every1? xxx


----------



## molly85

im snuggled wotching tv wit matty


----------



## molly85

ohhhh what she do kirstie?


----------



## shaerichelle

it's been like this for weeks:(


----------



## Wantabean

molly85 said:


> ohhhh what she do kirstie?

who? the midwife? she took loads of bloods and had to go through my WHOLE history lol she was really nice and told me she would look out for my name coz she wanted things to go well and i have to keep smiling lol they offered screening for spina bifida (sp?) and downs. i told them that i would do the tests but it wouldnt make a diff if it had a disability or not, i would love the baby the same and wouldnt abort it (unless it was really serious and spud would be in pain etc) she started crying :shrug: i got pregnancy book 2 :happydance:
how are you? what you watching? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

hey kelly :wave:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girl! I am so glad to hear things are going so well for you! I know how much you've been through and I can't imagine what it must be like. I still haven't bought anything but my mom and cousin have taken care of that. LOL I am gonna start doing some serious shopping when I get the gender confirmed on the 12th. Wahoo!


----------



## Wantabean

thank you. you must be so excited :hugs: im not gona find out the sex, need something to get me through labour lol im so excited :happydance: have you felt bub kicking yet? xxx


----------



## NurseKel

We thought it would be so neat to have it be a surprise but we are both way too nosey for that. We would cave and want to know anyway. I actually had felt flutters starting about a week ago then last night I had an actual jab that made me jump. Now I have noticed the bean flipping away in there all day today. It is such a sweet moment when you finally say, "Wow, there actually is someone in there!" LOL


----------



## Shey

hey where is everyone? *pout*


----------



## Wantabean

we would like to know but keep it a secret, unfortunately Garry has a big mouth and would tell ever1 lol so would you prefer boy or girl? xxx


----------



## NurseKel

I really wanted another girl. In fact, my hubby, daughter and mom all wanted a girl. I think for me it's just familiar territory and I absolutely LOVE my daughter! She is amazing. My hubby has a son that is 4 1/2 so he kind of wanted a girl too. My dad is really happy though b/c he wanted a grandson and he will be babysitting once I go back to work. I am growing fonder of the idea of a boy but it's taken me awhile....lol. I know after all you two have been through you probably don't care at all but do you have a preference?


----------



## Wantabean

any will do lol i would like to have a boy 1st then a girl as i love having a big brother. my mil wants a girl as its all males in her family and my mum wants a girl. garry is just happy lol it could come out with 8 legs and id still be happy lol xxx


----------



## Shey

hey Kel and Wantabean :wave:


----------



## Wantabean

hey shey how are you? xx


----------



## Shey

Im ok have a sore throat again and it's irritating and been sneezing and coughing all day.


----------



## Wantabean

you always are ill lol eat more oranges!! i have super sore back pains so cant sleep :sad2:


----------



## Shey

i get sick more cause my son's in daycare! lol! i do eat oranges almost everyday. its the damn weather and allergies


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Shey! Sorry you feel bad. I feel okay these days just can't sleep worth a damn which is very frustrating for me. Normally I sleep like a log. 
I hope you get your boy honey but I know you will be ecstatic either way.


----------



## Shey

yay sucks being sick these days! but i can't wait to see my man this weekend. hehe


----------



## Wantabean

right ladies gona try sleeping again. its 2.30am :sad2: night xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Good night sweetie. I will be hopping off soon too.


----------



## Shey

Night Wantabean


----------



## calliebaby

I am so happy for you Kirstie:happydance:


----------



## Shey

well im off to bed night ladies


----------



## BVESELKA

January of 2009 My husband and i started TTc and by march we still hadn't concieved so i joined the United States national guard... My husband is also in. My husband left for training and then before he got back i left. I got back feb25 had af and then we started trying again! We have been trying seriously for the last couple months, then out of the blue he looses it talking about how we need to " not try to not have a baby" and all this so i let go all of the hype well now i am 4 days late with symptoms... Test was bfn! Long story short i'm upset! Need somebody to talk to! we are both young it shouldn't be this hard to get pregnant! Why is it so hard for us!


----------



## Nessicle

Wantabean said:


> hi shan how are you?
> had booking in appointment today. its only ment to last 45mins but mine took an hour and a half lol feeling pretty good. getting dating scan next week so will put the pic up 4 you guys to see. have also decided that im gona buy a couple of baby things on friday. im so excited as never felt confident enough to buy anything before :happydance:
> how is every1? xxx

1hr and a half?! Wow mine lasted 20 mins she hardly did anything except take LMP, weight, height and ask me if I had any questions. Perhaps it's cos I had my booking-in quite early on so have another appt for bloods etc at 10 weeks on 25 May - 4 weeks yet boo! The 2ww was piss easy lol the 12ww is torture ha ha! :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies

Had a rough night..as DD is having her first heartbreak and not handling it very well. I'm worried about her..don't want her to do something drastic, cuz she's in that super dramatic stage. Just trying to spend a lot of quality time with her. Ugh. She's at school now and I wanna take her out and fix all her boo-boos :(

AFM, I'm good. have missed yall tons!


----------



## Nixilix

Bfn booooo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww..don't give up though! Baby could have implanted only yesterday.

I didn't get mine till 12 dpo :D :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Just gonna wait for af now. Not spending anymore money on tests. Just gotta let nature take it's course. Boring though!!


----------



## Nessicle

I got mine at 10dpo and it was super faint so as Brandy said still very early just hang on a few more days - they say you're usually very fertile after a MC so hope that is true for you honey!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Waiting is soooo boring! Whoever invented it should be smacked. :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

I would have helped if I did enough bd'ing


----------



## molly85

ello all, aww Rach it will arrive


----------



## molly85

:bfp: i mean FF is stillon her mental thing thati have o'd


----------



## Nessicle

I think you sound like you did enough Rach! Only 3 times round ov for me! Didn't do any after either!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only 3 for me too..and one of them was the day after!


----------



## Nixilix

I did 3 days before ov and day of ov but it was evening so egg was probably out and on it's way


----------



## molly85

Brandy EWCM does it count if it's only when you poop and looks like you have a bad cold ie yellow/greeny colour. Yep gross am worried I'v given myself an infection


----------



## Nessicle

I never got EWCM really so can't help hun but if it's there it's there just be careful what you put in FF cos it will change your ov date


----------



## Nessicle

Rach it's usually the bd'ing before ov that counts anyway as it can take the sperm up to 3 days to travel up to meet the eggy so it coincides with the releasing of the egg so you 're defo not out chick


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Actually, I know of some women who have the greenish yellowish cm..I've had it before and not had an infection. So just based on color, doesn't mean its an inf..but if it smells weird, or you're burning/itching, it may be. 

EWCM still counts if you only see it with a bowel movement! Just means its up by the cervix where it should be :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

3 days before ov is perfect! Higher chance of a little girl that way, as well ;)


----------



## Nessicle

ooh really Brandy?! we did it cd13, 14 and 15 eggy released on cd15 i'm pretty sure 

At the beginning I just was so convinced I was having a boy but now I'm not so sure there's a niggle in me that says it's a girl...all my dreams are about a baby girl too


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, it's the Shettles method. They say if you BD further away from ov, the girl spermies (which are slower, but last longer) will make it to the egg, because the boys are fast, but don't last very long. And vice versa, if you BD close to ov or day of, you have a better chance of a boy..cuz they're rushing to that eggy lol.

But some people say it's all still 50/50..so who really knows!


----------



## molly85

lol ok i put it in and it's shifted so Iam 3 dpo again gah. right time to dress and goto work


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Have you thought of using Conceive Plus or PreSeed, Jo?

Oh, ok! Have a good day at work (if possible lol) :hugs:


----------



## molly85

nope coz im getreally wet any who. tmi ahhh off i go.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh I want it to be af day!


----------



## Nessicle

not long now chick!! It'll soon be here!

I tell you though girls it's tough going feeling sick and tired at work it's getting harder cos I just wanna go home and take a big nap lol. Just had a hard boiled egg salad and some salad cream and :sick: suppose it's the acidity of the salad cream - that's a no no then!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yuck, doesn't sound good at all lol. 

I made some chili last night cuz I was missing the food from back home..it was amazing. :D


----------



## Nixilix

I'd rather feel crappy and pregnant than crappy and not pregnant.


----------



## Nessicle

Ouch Rach that was harsh....!

I'm not complaining about feeling crappy just wish I could eat something other than almonds and sparkling water! Just saying it's hard working at the same time when all you want to do is sleep


----------



## shaerichelle

So I bd, yesterday, and I am wondering if what I had was ewcm[-o<[-o<[-o<

Or was it sperm, lol?

To bad I didnt know this before hand. 

You can do a water test. EWCM will sort of ball up and sink to the bottom and semen will float (with possibly some of it hanging down into the water). Also you can take true EWCM out of the water and still be able to stretch it.:dohh:

I did have lots more than earlier this week.:thumbup: it was whitish and clearish. sigh


Ness :sick: You are having some serious cravings.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Shan I'm not having any cravings except for bagels! But it sucks that I can't have them cos of my coeliac!


----------



## shaerichelle

You know what they have some here... They are gross.. But you should make your own bread.. What a HUGE difference. It actually tastes like normal bread.


----------



## Nixilix

I wasn't aiming that AT you Hun just saying instead of seeing af mnth after mnth I'd rather be preg xx 

I've had morning sickness and I know it's minging (it's all day sickness!!!)


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I've tried the gluten free bagels they're like old sponges and crumble everywhere lol! Yeah once the sickness passes I will have to start baking my own stuff - just can't face it right now


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I don't know why it's called morning sickness! It's literally all day sickness. Only kicked in for me last week I felt great up to then and was eating like a pig lol


----------



## shaerichelle

They say around 6 weeks is when it gets the worse. 

Idk I was lucky and barfed with ds once before bfp and nothing! 

I have a bread maker lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach you can email me darling [email protected]


----------



## Shey

hello ladies! how you all doing?


----------



## jelliebabie

hello my beautiful ladies. How are you all today? I orderd my preseed today along with 50 10mui pg tests and 20 opks so its gona be a fun month! I get to do alot of peeing if nothing else lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Diane. Try to do the opks twice a day. :)


----------



## Shey

I feel so damn nauseous right now it's not even funny. I think im getting the flu


----------



## calliebaby

That is funny Ness. All I am craving are bagels and fruit right now.

So, I just got back from my 8 week appointment. The doctor asked me a bunch of questions about my immediate family and the history of births in my family. She took height and weight and then did a "gentle" pap smear (it really was much gentler than the usual). She then felt my cervix and uterus. She got a smile on her face and said "good!" She said that my cervix is closed and long and my uterus is growing.:happydance:
They then sent me for blood work. They do not check for hcg or progesterone. They just do a complete blood count, test for HIV and something else (I can't remember). They then gave me a huge packet about pregnancy and gave me information to book my 20 week ultrasound appointment. I then booked out my next 4 appointments.
The entire thing took about an hour. My next appointment is May 27th and I will get to hear the heartbeat!!!:cloud9::happydance:

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Shey

I could be better Callie. Throat still hurting and not feeling well feeling nauseous


----------



## mommaof3

well im not craveing bagels its pickles and cupcakes today Callie that was pretty much the way my first visit went I wish they would let me book my ultrasound early they only do them on Thursdays so hard to get an appointment


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome news callie :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi nicole!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan how you doin today


----------



## shaerichelle

headache and wondering whats going on with my body..


----------



## mommaof3

I know there is no such thing as tmi on here lol so I have discovered if I just go ahead and throw up and not fight it I feel so much better and the nausea eases for most of the day at least untill late evening


----------



## mommaof3

well I dont know about the rest but usually if Id got a headache it was sign that my hormone levels were changing I get one for a day or so right around O time then again a day or two before af was about to show


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm I have had one on and off for 3 days. ugh


----------



## Nixilix

bfn again this evening. wont be on for a few days as im away now xx


----------



## mommaof3

Have a good time Rach


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, they had me booking everything today. It was kind of a whirlwind. Of course one of my friends works at this clinic and was there today. We are not telling most friends until after the 12th week visit. I was there with my husband and he was holding the big black folder. She has got to know what is up:dohh: Oh well. Patient confidentiality and all that I hope.
I was craving pickles in the beginning but now not much. I also have a huge aversion to sweets.
Sometimes I wish I would just go ahead and throw up and get it over with. The dry heaving is driving me crazy.:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Rach enjoy your time away Darling..


----------



## calliebaby

Have fun Rach... Talk to you later.:hugs: By the way, your temps look really good this cycle:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

I like your chart this cycle Shan. It is much more consistent than they have been in the past. I am praying for a temp raise tomorrow for you.:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

thanks girls, i need it!! 

i think my temps look really flat... i swear i saw a line on the ic, but i made it up, its just severe line eye!


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Callie I feel for you the dry heaving is the worst and it hurts sometimes 

Shan, JO and Rach I really hope this is a good month for you girls 

well I have to go pick my son up from school ill talk to you ladies later on tonight


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie thanks me too. Cause it would be nice to ov today:)

Rach flatter temps are better I believe lol


----------



## shaerichelle

or I mean yesterday lol


----------



## Nixilix

i hope you o soon shan. i might go and check that test again before it gets dark (outside i mean, not the line haha)


----------



## shaerichelle

lol good thing you said outside lol. Cause I was wondering .

I hope you get a bfp soon! 

I hope I ov too cause if I dont show ov tomorrow.. I am gonna take some vitex like I did last time before I ovd... for 3 days.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## molly85

heya just checking in beforeislepp14 hour day tomorrow, I amexhausted andhavefeltlike this for a few days thyroidbloos booked for the 20th Icouldn't get my PMT prescription renewed without an appointment so amwithout it for a week yikes.
Hope every one is ok. My early start willreally tellif i haveo'd or not


----------



## Shey

Good luck Jo


----------



## jelliebabie

i wont be on for a while, my gorgeous baby girl honeybee has been knockd down and killed. I loved that dog so much, more than life itself. I cant imagine life without her


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG Diane babe I am so sorry. I have emailed you and will again.


----------



## Loren

di i am so sorry babe, just text u because ino u wont b on for sum time. :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love ya chick


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you tell her I love her and thinking of her. Please!


----------



## Loren

yerr course i can shan xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks so much darling! How are you doing?


----------



## Loren

ya welcum huni. am fine thanx.u? not thinkn about bfp or ttc this month just gna temp thats it, n bd wen i think i shud, moving into our new house on satday :D :D :D cnt wait xxx


----------



## Loren

rite goin to bed hun, c if i can get on here tomorrow night. ni nite xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome on the house! that is good not to think about it, I am trying to do that too lol but not working


----------



## Shey

Good evening ladies!


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Diane. I am so sorry. I know that feeling all too well. Take all the time you need. We are here for you if you need us.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

ok what happened with Diane?


----------



## calliebaby

Her poor puppy passed away:cry:


----------



## Shey

aww that is really sad. I know how that feels. we use to have a poodle years ago when I was lil and he got hit by a car and died.


----------



## molly85

Hey all, as expected massive temp drop.
Will text diane whe its a human hour outside.
Hugs to all


----------



## Nixilix

Tell diane I'm thinking if her. Right last day of work v4 weekend away. I keep pumping!


----------



## molly85

have a goodweekend rachael, you don't wnt to work for me do you?


----------



## giggles.

jelliebabie said:


> i wont be on for a while, my gorgeous baby girl honeybee has been knockd down and killed. I loved that dog so much, more than life itself. I cant imagine life without her

Oh gosh Jelliebabie, I am so very sorry to read this. I know how much our furbabies mean to us. Know that you are in my thoughts.

Sending you many hugs and warm thoughts.
:hug:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all

I just saw the post about Diane's poor doggy - have just text her! 

That's a good sign Jo! could be implantation!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## shaerichelle

diane babe. :hugs: hope you are ok.

well my temp jumped to 97.9 so if it stays high tomorrow..means I've ovd.


----------



## Nixilix

Yay Shannon! Fx crossed for you!! Some one pls poas for me!


----------



## shaerichelle

I know ned excitement around here!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Diane, so very sorry about your pup :hugs: :( Thinking of you.


----------



## mommaof3

poor Diane my heart breaks for her


----------



## Shey

good morning ladies! how you all doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning Shey..well afternoon here :D

I'm doing ok..Feeling emotionally exhausted today though. I need a nap.


----------



## Shey

Aww PLB! I'm hoping that whatever i have goes away, I hate being sick.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww yeah, I hope you get over it quick! Being sick is definitely no fun :(


----------



## Shey

nope it's not. I mean my parents use to pamper me when i was sick, not anymore now i have to get up and do things when im sick and makes it take longer to get better


----------



## mommaof3

well Shey thats what happens when you grow up and become a parent you do the takeing care of hope you feel better


----------



## Shey

I knw that Nicole, but my son is in daycare, I should still be able to get rest, but since my dad has been laid of work for 2 yrs he likes to boss me around when im at home


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey said:


> I knw that Nicole, but my son is in daycare, I should still be able to get rest, but since my dad has been laid of work for 2 yrs he likes to boss me around when im at home

Shey you should be working while your son is in daycare and be thankful you dont have fibro or something like that chasing around a child. I would talk a cold or sore throat anyday over having pain.

You are an adult and dont need your parents to pamper you..

:growlmad:


----------



## Shey

I knw I don't Shan but still at times feels nice to get pampered. Job wise here is hard to get jobs at the moment, that is the whole reason why i went to school was to get a job in something other than retail, cause retail you don't make shit.


----------



## mommaof3

I thought my lo was bad with Toy Story but I really think we have broken some kind of record with Finding Nemo I think I could almost quote the movie word for word ive tried to hide the movie even went and bought a sharks tale movie but nope its me watch Nemo, me need see Nemo where Nemo and Dorie UGH gotta love his persistance lol


----------



## Nessicle

evening gals! 

Shannon yay for ov :happydance: fx for temp rise tomorrow!

Brandy nearly bedtime lol you will feel better tomorrow - it's a fresh day xx

Rach you poas tomorrow?

AFM sickness has totally lifted today except a few tiny waves of nausea here and there and managed to eat a Nando's! I've read some women only get nausea for 1-2 weeks during first tri and some women are very unlucky like poor Nicole with constant MS! I really feel for you sweetie it's no fun!! There's always a chance the MS could come back though of course! 

Just enjoying being able to eat and have some fuel in my body! 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Nessie glad your feeling better mine has been better the past couple of days just kinda comes and goes and little bouts of dry heaving


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey! Yeah that's what I was doing dry heaving - sometimes i think it's better just actually being sick at least you'd get some relief then! I'm glad yours is getting better you deserve it hun!


----------



## mommaof3

Aww thanks Hun hopefully its a sign things will start getting better I can handle it if I get a break from it every now and then its the everyday all day long that really gets to me but I had been fighting it trying not to get sick and that was just makeing it worse so now I just go with it if I get sick then it seems to pass and I feel better


----------



## molly85

Hey all.
back fromwork trying to decide howto catorgarise CM yep I amvery dull person. 
How is everyone?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone. I threw up today. I think it helped me feel better. So it begins.....


----------



## molly85

Fabulousloving the vomit callie


----------



## jelliebabie

right, ive hae enuf of u shey, i used to feel sorry 4 u at 1st, but shan and nicole are rite u are pathetic, ooh., u hav a sore bloody throat, poor fkin u, u sad bitch! You are lucky ur parents put up with ur shit, ur so fkin imature, grow up woman!


----------



## jelliebabie

i dnt care if people hate me. I knw whats its like to lose the thing u love the most and hav no sympathy 4 those who are too self obsessd 2 realise what they have already x


----------



## mommaof3

Diane big big :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Big hugs Diane,I'm still up text if you need an ear orashoulder i'mquite squidgy soalso make a gd punch bag.
Shey my Dear you are Mom though a fuss is nice it should only ever be made by your OH when your an adult.


----------



## shaerichelle

I love you diane babe. Was gonna say the same thing myself shortly. Hugs big huge ones.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanx nicole sweetheart. I knw u knw hw am feeling. Hunibee was the most precious thing to me in the world. Its just a shame it took her death 4 me to realise it x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## molly85

Hey shan.


----------



## mommaof3

well I guess since Diane has said her piece I will as well Shey you bitch and moan all the time its always poor me well what about your parents they have the financial responsibilty of not only you but your son as well and all you do is complain at how unfair they treat you you should consider yourself damn lucky that they love you enough to put up will your shit and here you are going to meet a man you dont even know and trying to get pregnant AGAIN so what if retail pays crap get up off yor ass get a job and help take care of yourself and stop complaing that you dont get pampered you need to grow up and face the real world girl


----------



## mommaof3

AWW Diane I understand and my heart breaks for you


----------



## jelliebabie

cudnt have said it better myself nicole huge :hugs: love u so much. Love u 2 shan n jo. More than u cud eva knw. U r so brave nic. I luv u babe x


----------



## mommaof3

Love you to babe all we did was state the truth for what little good it will do it was a long time comeing


----------



## mommaof3

Diane dear you better set you up a facebook account so we can all stay in touch we may very well have hell to pay for stateing our oppions


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girlies... hope u r all well xxxx what have i missed? been so busy lately and no pma but its slowly comin back?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Shey I am sure you are a sweet girlin the real world but:
your coming across as selfish, irrsponasable, lazy.
I have seen your entrieselsewhereon the internet andpeoplewhoknowyou seem toportray a similer view.
You cannot even think of bringing another child into this world that you cannot payfor,you are not married or living with your partner. Correction man you have yet to forma real relationship with. You donot have ahouse or a job you offer no stability except a big oldpaycheckfrom the state. face facts you areready to be a mum again. faceup tolife get a job emptying bins if it puts food on theplates and a roof over your sons head. And please stop winging on to woman who are in the right place to have kids or have found themselves in this situation and are fighting damnhard toprovide for themselves. we love company but pleasestopwith the B.S.we all have to many other stressors in life to deal with it.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am driving home and be on. I agree diane you need a facebook.

love you too diane

hey jo how are ya... Didu see my chart?

bbi a few


----------



## molly85

not yet,i will view now


----------



## molly85

I have viewedi think you need 2 more temprisesandit will be a bit fat egg, get senthill (sp,its very late here) on the job


----------



## mommaof3

Well said Jo I was divorced with 2 small kids worked a second shift job so I could be home with them during the days so my mom could watch them while I worked because I couldnt afford day care and also went to school as long as I could but it was to much so I had to let school go to provide for my kids I lived alone got no child support so its hard for me to feel sorry for someone who should consider herself lucky for the support and oppurtunity she does have


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww just been catchin up - am so sorry diane :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ill bbiab gotta get the lo in the bath Diane:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay its time for me to say it Shey.

First of all.. stop whining its a freaking cold. I deal with pain everyday for 7 years I dont feel sorry for you. On top of it I have had to raise my son and take care of him while in pain. He never went to daycare, especially so I could be on the computer instead of working. You should FEEL DAMN LUCKY that your parents are helping you and not throwing your ass on the street. And DAMN LUCKY that you have the chance to go to school and not have to work and have a roof over your head and not pay for it. My mother didnt care to do that for me after I lost my job and got divorced. Instead I had to work at walmart which is a crap retail job and sleep in my car, while my son lived with his dad. I still provided for him. 

I think you are stupid for a. Not working and providing for your son, even if its part time crap job, while going to school b. that you feel you need to be pampered by your parents.. Arent you 27? Grow the fuck up! c. that you met.. well chatted with a guy and you are ttc already? Thats just stupidity. You cant even take care of your son. How do you think you are going to support another child. Especially when this guy might not be there either.. I dont enjoy my tax dollars being wasted to take care of two babies! d. being in love already and you talked to him for one day after breaking it off with your fiance.. were you really engaged? Do you know what love really is?
e. ttc already? COme on! You need to make sure you actually have a relationship first

I think you need to put your damn head on straight.. realize how freaking lucky you are. Get a JOB and think of your son instead of a new man. 

:growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I have my bases covered :winkwink:

I think I ovd yesterday had some twinges, ewcm and very high soft open cervix.


----------



## jelliebabie

well said shan. Shey u dnt knw hw lucky u ar. But ur a pessamist and want 2 moan at everythin. U wana ttc with a guy u neva met? U sound like me at 16 but then at least id been seeing the guy 4 5 months and i was still more mature than u are. I feel sorry for ur son. He has a mother that puts her interests b4 his own. He wud be beta off staying with his grandparents. Im surprisd they put up with u


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Diane ..

agreed. I am surprised my mom threw me out at 18 cause I didnt have a job. I had just move here a month before that. SHe is sos so so so lucky!


----------



## shaerichelle

did everyone fall asleep?


----------



## jelliebabie

am still here shani babe :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone :hi: Looks like I missed some stuff while I was gone. Just finished work.


----------



## calliebaby

BTW, your chart is looking great Shan!!!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Callie. I had ewcm, very high soft open cervix yesterday. and today I woke up so hot. I said my temp has got to be almost 98 and I have been hot all day.

Matter of fact I am sitting here with my undies on only :blush:

How are you feeling?


How are you doing Diane?


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I will be praying that they keep on rising!!!:happydance:

I am feeling better than this afternoon. I threw up once and that seemed to help a bit. I just managed to eat some soup, so I am hoping it stays down. I had to actually excuse myself from a patient to throw up. Talk about bad timing!!!:haha:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Callie, thats not good. Must be a girl lol. I hear throwing up makes you feel better...


----------



## jelliebabie

i am ok considering shanny babe. Dead inside 2 be honest. Ive lost my best friend and just cant believe it. I expect to see her gorgeous little face. She was my baby and my life.


----------



## jelliebabie

good temps shan. I always said it wud be ur month. And callie, im sorry u hav bin feeling sick babe. Luv u girls :hug:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> i am ok considering shanny babe. Dead inside 2 be honest. Ive lost my best friend and just cant believe it. I expect to see her gorgeous little face. She was my baby and my life.

Im so so so so sorry Diane babe. My cats ran away when I had them for 10 years. my ex let one out of the house at the new place. She was my baby and I loved her so much. I looked for her for months. When I drive in the old neighborhood I still look for her its been 3 years.

When I was homeless I had to let my mom take care of my other cat and her ran away into the woods looked for him everywhere. I miss them still.

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> good temps shan. I always said it wud be ur month. And callie, im sorry u hav bin feeling sick babe. Luv u girls :hug:


I know you did darling now if I get another high temp tomorrow I will be happy.

right after af showed.. dh said I will know May 15th that I am pregnant.:haha: I think he is trying to take over for you Diane. lol:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

WHEWW my lo is wound up 

Callie I think throwing up helps at least it makes me feel better seems to make the ms not as bad also 

Diane honey so sorry Im sure you miss her like crazy after I lost my last dog I really have tried very hard not to get attached but dh got me my little paisley and that dog is my best freind she is beside me when I dont feel good makes me laugh when im sad they work there way so deep inside your heart


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks ladies:hugs: But no need to feel sorry. As Jo said "I asked for this" :haha: Seriously though, it is all for a good cause.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Diane. I had two dogs and one passed at 18 and the other at 16. I understand how hard it is. Time is about the only thing that helps. I wish I was there to give you a hug in person. I hope you start to heal soon.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

reggie my black cat, dad of my other 3 cats dissapeard 2 yrs ago. Dnt knw what hapend to him. My other cat suki died 6 yrs ago. Got strangled in the kitchen window. That devestated me. Honeybee easd that pain so much. I dnt believe in god. How could a god be so cruel? :nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope I dont have MS, but if thats what happens I will be thankful. lol Does that make sense?

Nicole... Its hard when they are so wound up and little..


----------



## jelliebabie

girls, u will never knw hw much ur words mean to me. Honey was my shadow. She was crematd tnite. I get her ashes bk on wedsday :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, it makes sense. The ms makes it feel like everything is going ok.


----------



## calliebaby

We love you Diane!!!:hugs::hug::kiss:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shan. Senthil cud neva b as crazy as me :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> reggie my black cat, dad of my other 3 cats dissapeard 2 yrs ago. Dnt knw what hapend to him. My other cat suki died 6 yrs ago. Got strangled in the kitchen window. That devestated me. Honeybee easd that pain so much. I dnt believe in god. How could a god be so cruel? :nope:

Aww:hugs: Diane..

I struggled with god for a long time. How could he be so cruel to give me this pain everyday... I still struggle sometimes to know if he is real or not.

How could he put someone through so much?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> girls, u will never knw hw much ur words mean to me. Honey was my shadow. She was crematd tnite. I get her ashes bk on wedsday :hugs:

Aww babe. Shes still with you:flow:


----------



## shaerichelle

Well he is crazy enough to marry me :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

well my mom always said god never gives you more then you can handle and what doesnt kill us makes us stronger. I look at it this way if every thing we wanted was easy and there was no pain or struggle then things wouldnt meen what they do to us. I guess I feel that if there was no pain or sorrow when we lost something we love and care for then all the joy and love we have for them just wouldnt meen as much I think it makes us appreciate what we have all the more. I know that probably make no sence but its my way of dealing with things


----------



## shaerichelle

That is so true Nicole.:)


----------



## calliebaby

I agree Nicole.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

i just feel like how could god allow such a thing to happen 2 such an innocent pure hearted animal? God wont give me a baby but steals the most precious thing in my life. I wud give up any chance of a child just to have hunibee in my life, i just wish i realised it sooner. Hindsite is a wonderful thing x She was so unjudgemental. I was her mum and should have protectd her. God didnt. Sorry 4 bein so depressing girls. Thanx 4 listening x


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im off to bed im plum tuckered out 

Diane :hugs: I wish there was some way I could ease your pain 

Shan hope the temps stay up 

Callie glad your feeling better maybe now that you finally puked the ms will get better for you 

Jo :hugs: sorry you had a bad day 

:hugs: to all my 4c ladies I just want you all to know how much your firendship meens to me you ladies keep me sane (my dh might have a different idea on that lol) Im at home all day with cartoons and a 2 year old and my crazy hormones you ladies are my adult conversation and you all feel like my sister Goodnight girls


----------



## jelliebabie

callie and nic, give those gorgeous little fluffballs a huge heart felt hug! Life isnt the same without them. Plz enjoy and appreciate them and make their lives special x luv u girlies x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Diane... its okay you are going through a lot right now. We are here to listen and be there for you always babe. xxxxxx

You did whatever you could for her darling .. She had you as such a great mom.


----------



## shaerichelle

aww thanks Nicole. You are like a sister to me too...:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I wish you were here so I could give you a :hug:


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Diane dont blame yourself these things happen no one knows why your angry now and thats all part of greiving your beloved friend but honey its not your fault there are things that happen in all of our lives that are beyond our control you loved her with all your heart and your hurting but you gave her a wonderfull life so dont feel quilty :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I am off to lie down. I am starting to feel a little :sick: again. I will talk to you all tomorrow sometime. I hope everyone has a wonderful night. :hugs: to all.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

:cry: :cry: :cry: u have left pawprints on my heart honeybee. You will never be forgotten. The 5yrs i had with u where the happiest of my life. I just wish id realisd it at the time. I will always love u baby girlie. My bed, my life and my heart are cold without you. X x x x x x x x x x


----------



## mommaof3

The Rainbow Bridge

When a beloved pet dies , the pet goes to this special place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. 

The old and frail are young again. Those who are maimed are made whole again. 

They play all day with each other. There is only one thing missing. 

They are not with their special person who loved them on Earth. 

So each day they run and play until the day comes when one suddenly stops playing and looks up ! 

The nose twitches ! 

The ears are up ! 

The eyes are staring ! 

And this one suddenly runs from the group ! 

You have been seen, and when you and your special friend meet, you take him or her into your arms and embrace. 

Your face is kissed again and again, and you look once more into the eyes of your trusting pet. 

Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated 



Author Unknown


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I love you. here is a tissue and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:vv


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan and nicole. I wish i could be with her :cry: i knw i will get thru this, but a part of me died with her last night. Love u girls x


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Callie feel better.


----------



## shaerichelle

I understand Diane you will get through this ... we are here darling.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole. That was written on the pet cremations leaflet. :cry: :cry: shan, i love u x


----------



## mommaof3

Diane, Callie and Shan goodnight ladies 

Diane if there is anything I can do you just let me know and your right you will get through this with time your pain will never go away but it will ease she will always be with you and you will have all the memories to comfort you


----------



## shaerichelle

I love you too. I am crying for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Nicole darling.


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite nicole. :hugs: sweetdreams and thank u 4 everything :flower: and one for you too shan :flower: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Diane:) :flow: for you too!


----------



## jelliebabie

youre a special lady shan :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks Diane babe. You are too. Dont ever forget that!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe I need to go to bed. I have a fibro flare getting worse. I emailed you.. Love you Ill be available by email tomorrow.

<3 

:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite shan, sorry ur in pain. :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Aww sorry u r sad. Xxx hugs to you diane. Don't know what to say :( thinking of you x


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks rachel :hugs: how are you?


----------



## MrsBB1

Diane I'm so sorry, I'm sat here having a good old cry for you!! I know how much furbabies mean in your life Big :hugs:

Karen
x


----------



## molly85

Hey all, that poem made me so sad. I lost my big furbabue sister 14 years ago and my other furbabie brothers and sisters are now aging one had mini stroke just under a month ago. plus molly the my smelly furbaby I can empathise and feel the pain allover again.

I don't think I o'd girls i gotthe chanceto takemy temperturestwice over night first one 36.06degrees second 36.66(?)degrees I am exhauseted and cameout in spots yesterday. I'm just miserable now, I willpull on my PMA and head into work, think of the money everyone says.


----------



## shaerichelle

good morning jo.. Take all the ewcm and pos and neg opk from ff put it in the notes. Then you will tirely know if you ovd. Ff goes by those too.

:hug:


----------



## molly85

hang on that could take a minute


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all just catching up on posts from last night - gosh I missed alot! 

Diane babe did you get my text? We love you so much and are always here for you it will take time and you need to grieve - pets are friends to us not just animals, they become a part of us and will always be remembered when they gone and nothing ever replaces them :hugs: xxx

Hope everyone else is ok?

I haven't had any sickness for 2 days so enjoying managing to eat! Not worrying about sickness going as for some ladies it only lasts for a couple of weeks at most and some don't even get it. I'm just thinking I am lucky it didnt last long but then it could always be back with a vengeance! Booked a private scan for next Thursday though to put my mind at rest. Also got 12 weeks can through for 3 June! 

Jo working sucks when you're feeling crappy x


----------



## Nessicle

morning Shan darling hope you're feeling better than yesterday x


----------



## molly85

right i havetransfered the info to my notes and gues what she says lol read the ticker. I have used my second tempreture buthave deffinatly found a sleep deprivedwaking up beforedawn jo hasalower temp than theone that gets up at midday even though i have had less than 10 hours sleep(i need 10 hours i'm weird)


----------



## molly85

ok at themoment either temp seems towork so I willjust leave it and seew hat tomorrows early start brings. if i have time i will swing by tesco or super drug lol


----------



## shaerichelle

jo looks like you have ovd:) don't worry. Be happy. If you don't feel a twmp is right take it off put it in the notes. See what it does. 


my temp went down to 97.7 I hope it goes back up tomorrw. Or I think I didn't ov.

ness glad you are feeln better. I am a little. My body is overheating and hurts a lil.


----------



## molly85

i'm just drained shan and tomuch of a wimp to take a day off


----------



## shaerichelle

well don't wear yourself down jo. I hope you get some much needed rest.

dh and I are going to do our veggie garden today. Bbl

:hugs: jo


----------



## molly85

if i takemy lappy willbe on later if not a flying visit tonight


----------



## mommaof3

just stopped in real fast to tell everyone Hi and to have a great day dh has a busy day planned ugh its pooring down here and id just like to snuggle up and watch a movie oh well maybe tomorrow 

Shan hope you feel better

Jo honey you need to get some rest when you can hope work is better for you today 

Nessie glad your ms is better you lucky little thing lol 

Diane hope your ok today :hugs:

to all the 4c's have a great day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Nicole! supposed to be raining here soon too but I'm luckily inside watching tv while OH is out playing golf all day - I've had a lovely quiet day lol! 

Shan enjoy doing your veggies! Nicole hope you manage to get some relaxation time soon! 

Jo if you're not well you need to phone in sick hun running yourself down could cause you to ov later and will affect your temps and you need to rest if you're not well


----------



## molly85

It's just fatigue i'll be fine. the guys here know i'm not well. I sneaked on for a couple of minutes.
Talk later


----------



## jelliebabie

naughty naughty jojo


----------



## molly85

hee hee I'm here


----------



## molly85

where is everyone?


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hello everyone! I hope you all still remember me! Just dropping in to say hi! The stupid cow:witch: got me!:cry: Oh well, on to the next cycle! Jelliebabie, I am so, so, sorry to hear about your fur baby, I hope you are getting on alright, take care hun. Hope everyone has a nice weekend.:flower:


----------



## Shey

hey ladies
Im here in bed laying down. been feeling like shit all day so had a nice nap with DS earlier hope ya'll have a wonderful night.


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies.

diane huni i am so sorry. i came very close to having to put poppie down wen she was only 16weeks and i was devastated. i cannot imagine how your feeling right now but i will think of you in my prayers tonight. :hugs: 

shan i am sorry your in so much pain :hugs: 

ness glad things are picking up 4 you :hugs: 

jo you go girl i really hope you get your :bfp: you really deserve it :hugs: 

nicole i will tell you a secret i know all the words to toy story AND finding nemo lol gotta love it

as for me today has been one of the hardest days of my life. it was the funeral of one of the most respected and special man i know. Bill was like an uncle to me and i was exceptionally close to him. He was the kind of man that could draw you in and make you feel special from the first conversation. He was a very intelligent man that always had a smile and a warm welcome for you. Bill has been a huge part of my life from the day i was born. He supported me and gave me strength to keep going during my mcs and i really regret not telling him about Spud. I am sorry i have went on but i have spent the entire day being strong and supporting my family through today but now i am home i am a complete mess and really needed to tell some1 how i was feeling. Icant believe he has gone. 

i love all you wonderful ladies, you have all been my rock through this pregnancy so i am sorry for dumping all this shit on you guys :hugs: 

i need some good news, anyone got any? 

i am gona pray for each and every1 one of you tonight as i feel we all could use a little help.


----------



## Shey

I wish that I had good new Wantabean but I don't yet.


----------



## Wantabean

there was no1 here 10 mins ago. hi :wave:


----------



## Shey

hey. i've been round. lol :wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kirstie. I'm so sorry about Bill. It's so hard to lose someone so close too you. Just keep the memories in your heart.

hows the beanie.

my good news is I might have ovd earlier :shock:


----------



## Loren

i am so sorry uve had a hard day kirstie!!!! :hugs: u lay as much as u called it "shit" which i dont think it is, its just general girlie good friend talk sweety u lay it on as thick as u want i dont mind bein covered in shit haha ony mesn (thort ad try n make u atleast smirk lol) really am glad u n beanie r ok babe!!!u deserve this little spud more than anyone i no babes u been through enuff!!! so sorry to hear about ur gd friend bill he sounds like he was a real gentleman and a beyond very gd friend!!!! :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love ya too chickadee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

anyone knw how to get rid of sinus cold and coughs?


----------



## Wantabean

well well shan that is fantastic news :hugs: does that mean your cycle will be shorter? i so hope for a :bfp: for you. 
i have a lot of memories of which im glad and at the end of the day he is now with his wife who died 10 years ago so once again will be truly happy. i feel much better now after blow out. 
spud is kicking some but so i am happy. 

i have some good news lol i poas and guess what :bfp: lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: im an addict lol found 2 yesterday (how did i miss those lol) so i accidently weed on them lol


----------



## Loren

wantabean said:


> i have some good news lol i poas and guess what :bfp: Lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Im an addict lol found 2 yesterday (how did i miss those lol) so i accidently weed on them lol

:rofl:


----------



## Loren

Diane my likkle sweetheart :hugs: i am so sorry again about ur honeybee!!! i dont mean to upset u babes, but, wen ever u feel a little brush against ur legs u no who it will be!!shes going to be with u forever and ever 24.7 she new and nos how much u love her babe just keep ur chin up!!!!al ge my tush down to scotland sumtime this year n giv u lots n lots of cuddles n laughs my gorjis lady!!!! love u huni bunch xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

haha loren i snorted my juice out lol 
you guys just made me tear up lol i am so lucky to have you guys :hugs: thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

more good news im 10 weeks preggars!!!! wen the hell did that happen?


----------



## Shey

i have no idea! i look like i am but im not


----------



## Loren

yayyyy burny nostrils 4 the yummy mummy!!!! haha. :) ur more than welcum bbe :) here 4 u weneva n however u need me and any of the other girls!!! i red bk bt i think sum1 must b blind dnt u :| he he.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

On the 10 weeks chicken!!! evn better ur 10 weeks 1 day :D yeahhhhhhhhh!!!! gna throw 1 of these in aswel...... :headspin: its a well deserved occasion 4 a headspin haha :) 

i got some non ttc gd news i am now in my new house!!!!and guess wa, havnt even botherd thinking about ttc!!cz ive kept busy oh yeahhhhhh love it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

and thanx 4 the profile commemt sweet cheeks :D xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

I got my son's school pics yesterday!
check em out
https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/l_e3a7e1b269304208a9de3071e0e8a393.jpg

https://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/121/l_1e6fe510576a4dc1847bb587959f1f1b.jpg

https://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/123/l_2e30e0c2bdd047e6b0c293e89b419c99.jpg
The owner of the daycare has my son in her lap hehe


----------



## Wantabean

haha why thank you :) any news is good news. yeah i thought i was the only one that was annoyed but glad to see im not alone hehe 
think am gona sleep now as its been a long day. up early as going round to aunt and uncles to help clean. Bill was uncles dad and they had a lot of visitors tonight. love you loads loren :hugs: 

love you loads shan :hugs: 

will be on more regularly now this week has finished


----------



## Shey

Night Wantabean


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha absoloutly oblivious to it or what!!!!!hilerious!!!am with the hole annoyence n tha tho!!!really tho. gdgdgdgd spk soon huni u n spud go have a nice sleep!!! love u loads kirstie huni!!!! ni nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hey shan!!!! thort ad say hello b4 i shoot!! hope ur ok chick all moved in now so shud b on lil more now spk soon huni xxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hey Loren!


----------



## shaerichelle

:rofl: Kirstie you are so funny! Did you accidentally put them in your wee?

Yes it means that my cycle will be normal. My Lp is 15-16 days


----------



## shaerichelle

Wantabean said:


> more good news im 10 weeks preggars!!!! wen the hell did that happen?

:shock:

WOwzah :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

HI Loren... I am moved in for 1 month now:) Woot I hope to see you back on here again soon! Miss you! Kirstie, Gem, Diane.. well where is everyone :cry:

Night Kirstie.. feel better.


----------



## molly85

hey just woke upmagor stomach pains sweating and feel sick


----------



## shaerichelle

ut oh Jo. The sweating is good. Means your progesterone is heating you up...


----------



## molly85

not so good i'm back up for work andreally notfeeling up to it


----------



## molly85

thank god FF has come to it's sences


----------



## jelliebabie

kirstie :hugs: am so sorry ur hurting just nw sweetheart! Just knw that Bill is with his wife again, watching over u and spud. :hug:


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, thank u babe :hugs: hope u have lots of happiness in ur new house! Thanks shan too :hugs: jo are u ok babe? X


----------



## molly85

not really but I am here. 
Sorry Kirstie being way to self involved at the moment, maybe Bill can look after Honeybee and all the angel babies until we are ready to join them. Big hugs everyone


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, :cry:


----------



## molly85

lol Diane we will all be fine time is a great healer


----------



## Loren

hey girlies!!!! how r u all? thanx Di i hope so to, only startd the arguements today!!thats gd for us hahha 2 days without kiln eachuva. hope ur ok chick :hugs: xxxxxxxx

miss u to shan, ive got one of the dongles u top up so its hard to ge bk on wen the stupid thing has ranout lol.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

yo girls im back!


----------



## jelliebabie

how are u rach? Any gud news 4 us? X thanks loren. Ur so sweet :flower: and 1 for u jo, thanx :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

thats a wicked chart rach! Triphasic :yipee:


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome rach:)


How are you girls doing?


----------



## Wantabean

He is def looking after Honeybee and all our angels. Exactly what kind of man he is!!! thanks guys means a lot :hugs: 
jo seriously take a day off, listen to your body. you need some decent sleep!! xxx


----------



## Wantabean

Rach you tested today? xxx


----------



## molly85

I'm here. I am on earlies today and monday then have arranged to shorten my tuesday to 11.30 hours. They need me desperatly but amaware i do a lot of hours and amstillnot well. I POAS for some mental reason after having toaskthelady n supedrug if they had anymore HOT's iwantedmy 4 tests for £8. :bfn: what was i expecting at a possible 7 dpo and only an hour after my last peee.

Rach lovely to have you backgood weekend?????


----------



## shaerichelle

hi Jo. I still think woah Jo ovd ! :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

fruit loop.hows you?


----------



## shaerichelle

Im laying in bed paralyzed (stupid hemipheligic migraines) thinking about trying to make it to the bathroom. DS and DH went to a baseball game. I was gonna go but couldnt.

Peeved about my temps too. Playing with my chart. Supposedly if my temps go up high enough I am oving today. sure doesnt feel it though


----------



## molly85

lol i just put all my details back i would love to think last night pain was implantation lol i am sooo nuts


----------



## shaerichelle

What happened last night? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

If I take my temp out for today and add a high one for tom..it says I ovd on cd 15 

DH swear May15 is a positive HPT for me. He is intuitive and says yup thats the day


----------



## molly85

oh i woke up massive cramps,sweating and i needed a wee it was really scary. Iamnow snuggled on the sofa as i feel crap. nausea the lot andmy heads now splitting


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I am keeping my fingers crossed. I had lots of sweats when I was preggo in Jan:)


----------



## Nixilix

sorry girls fell asleep. deffo not pg. got bfn and temp was taken at 11.00 when i got back (was up at 8.30 then drove for 2 hrs)

chin up and on to next month... how long will i say that for.. next month... again


----------



## molly85

lol matt thought it was my period. I want to POAS again it's a horrible addiction


----------



## molly85

hey rach


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey y'all molly jo said i should drop by! lol how have you all been?! i see there are TONS of new ppl here that i do not know but hey! hope you all get bfps SOON!


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach PMA PMA PLEASE I will give you some of mine. Dont take the temp twice a day I have done that made it worse. It could still be to early honey!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Kayla.. Saw your belly pic. so cute.


----------



## molly85

its a little quieter than i hoped kayla,but pop by every so often we nearly havemore PG ladies than nonPG


----------



## Nixilix

i didnt take the temps since friday cause been away just took it when i got back this morning. will drop see a drop in the morning when its taken properly xxx im sure i'd have even a faint line by now. nothing. nada.


----------



## molly85

shan i have discovered thetempi have when i getinto bed is pretty much the same as when i wake but we all know i'm a freak


----------



## molly85

3.5 hours long enough to hold pee before doing my OPK and possibly anhpt depending onhow sad i am?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo mine is different. about .5 degrees everyday sometimes even 1 degree between the middle of the day and when I wake up next.

Rach.. I had my first faint line at 15 dpo. Sometimes implantation is later.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> 3.5 hours long enough to hold pee before doing my OPK and possibly anhpt depending onhow sad i am?

yup!!

Where is Nicole when you need her lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Hi Kayla.. Saw your belly pic. so cute.

dont lie! my tummy is ridiculously round! and chubby lol but thanks for stopping by my journal!

@molly yea i'll def stop by again :) see y'all!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> its a little quieter than i hoped kayla,but pop by every so often we nearly havemore PG ladies than nonPG

Isnt that the truth Jo you and Rach are next!


----------



## molly85

i refuse i am wait for Diane i have put up a protest she must come back


----------



## molly85

I know she's not on FB at the moment


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey ladies!

I've missed sooo much! Someone give me a speedy update?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo is POAS! woot ..

Well Diane has been here off and on. ive emailed her. I miss her too :cry:


----------



## Nixilix

how is everyone else! i cant believe i missed all the comments to someone that they didnt even read!!!!!!
my pma is done now. :(


----------



## shaerichelle

What do you mean Rach?


----------



## molly85

we were in text contact earlier, shes doing ok.
Nicole might bebyeing her clown fish
Ness is goodness knows where,
Kirstie was helping her aunt and uncle clean upafter a funeral
Shey is in bed with flu/cold passwhois looking after her LO
shan and I are here comparing ovulation sob stories andRach has returned from her dirty weekend. I know I have missed people


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Rach. I am so sorry you are having a rough day.


----------



## molly85

she means shey wasn't here to read and hasn't changed her tune


----------



## molly85

PMA is MIA whilst :bfp:'s are AWOL


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> we were in text contact earlier, shes doing ok.
> Nicole might bebyeing her clown fish
> Ness is goodness knows where,
> Kirstie was helping her aunt and uncle clean upafter a funeral
> *Shey is in bed with flu/cold passwhois looking after her LO*
> shan and I are here comparing ovulation sob stories andRach has returned from her dirty weekend. I know I have missed people

*lol*

I wish I could lay and rest when I have the cold and flu. :rolls eyes: 

Jo you have ovd. I havent missy! I cant wait til you get your bfp.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> she means shey wasn't here to read and hasn't changed her tune


I know LOL. I dont even think Shey read them.. seriously.. :haha: Or is she really just being that way and has:dohh:

I guess since she is soooo sick she didnt meet that guy or girl whatever it is :haha:

sorry lol I need to try to hobble to shower soon


----------



## molly85

can she read??? We decided he was a60 year old truckdriver believeing she was 12 year old girl. 
Hobble away shan the shower might help


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Jo. he probably is a an older flabbier guy. A guy like that wouldnt need to look on the internet. Know what I mean.??

I dont know but I will see what page those notes are on and tell her to go read them when she is on.


----------



## Nixilix

lol. right got to go and get some dindin. shall see what tomorrows temp brings xxxxx speak soon girlies xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh goodness..seems I did miss a lot lol. I sense some bad vibes!

Jo, you need to test, woman :D

Shan, I like the May 15th prediction..I will be marking that !!!


----------



## molly85

seeya rach


----------



## molly85

brandy i did and its:bfn: i'm nuts


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh....well it's only 7 dpo..got lots of time to implant :D


----------



## shaerichelle

https://i43.tinypic.com/2wcr68h.gif


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Brandy, dont mess with hormonal woman! He is very intuitive, which is not good for me when I am in a mood and dont want to tell him lol. He put his hand on my stomach. Says everythings fine and I told you May 15th is the date you will get a positive. So I am testing with a digi that day. Call me crazy, but I had a dream I got my bfp on a digi last month.

Rach enjoy dinnah..

Jo I say you should test on 12dpo:)


----------



## shaerichelle

If I do conceive this cycle..My edd would be Jan 19th my ex bfs birthday :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol according to ff mine would be JAn16th. I stilldon't thinkits right but nevermind


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Im excited for you Shan n Jo :D :D :D :D


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> lol according to ff mine would be JAn16th. I stilldon't thinkits right but nevermind

this is the guy I left to start dating senthil:haha:

long story, but he left me when I was sick. I was stupid and thinking below myself and took him back..just after senthil and I met and were hanging out. thing is I never let senthil out of my life talked to him everyday and the ex bf didnt like it. the ex bf asked me to marry him.. i said yes, but broke up with him 3 weeks later. I knew it wasnt gonna work and he wasnt the one.. Just knew it ..

read this jo
Erratic temperatures: Even if your temperatures are erratic, going up and down throughout your cycle, and not showing a single sustained shift between pre- and post-ovulation phases, they may still indicate ovulation and show a thermal shift that is recognizable to a trained eye or Fertility Friend's ovulation detector, especially if there are other signs that can be correlated

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/ff_patterns.html

going to shower.


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Brandy.


----------



## molly85

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Eugh I feel she may be on her way. Suddenly very moist and no matt isn't here


----------



## molly85

i feel very guilty a friend of ours in due in July they don't earn much and she wanted to take out a loan to buy stuff like a pramand cot and asked us to be the people the bank woould call if she didn't pay it back. Matt of course said no but I feelso bad that we would pretty much be able to buy within reason what ever we want


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Eugh I feel she may be on her way. Suddenly very moist and no matt isn't here

Very moisT!!! OMG OMG I am excited. I was so moist in Jan. I felt like I was having af!!!


----------



## molly85

shush shan it means i have to move off the sofa to go investigate


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo Dont feel guilty. They should buy within their means... and used is sometimes not bad:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

2nd hand isn't horrible..very true! I grew up on the stuff lol. Don't feel too bad..you have to take care of yourselves as well. I know you want to help, but that's pretty risky. I've learned the hard way that friends can still end up screwing you(money wise lol), even when you swore they wouldn't.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> shush shan it means i have to move off the sofa to go investigate

Its not af.. Its moist cm:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> 2nd hand isn't horrible..very true! I grew up on the stuff lol. Don't feel too bad..you have to take care of yourselves as well. I know you want to help, but that's pretty risky. I've learned the hard way that friends can still end up screwing you(money wise lol), even when you swore they wouldn't.

Hell, even family. Let my sister take my couch and loveseat last year for 150.00 I could have sold it for more, but I thought Id help her out.. I Still havent seen the money. Her dog tore it to shreds and now she will never pay me...

I had second hand for saben and honestly I buy the kids all second hand clothing here and there and they have no clue.:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, family can def screw you too...so sad.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Brb gonna play a game of Uno with DD. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I was thinking of writing them a cheque, matt thought i was bonkers most of our stuff will bebasic as ilike simple so willin essence be 
cheap


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy did ur breasts hurt real early. My left boob hurts like it's a punching bag and of course they have grown a lil. Have fun playn uno.

I think jo is preggo too.


----------



## shaerichelle

buy them some things jo


----------



## molly85

neverI would be soooo upset if someone bought me stuff without me there. I was thinking £100 I don't know why.Probably because I know it will cover half a pram or a simple cot and matress.


----------



## molly85

I amnot pregnant


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo its looking good for you:)

Do whats in your heart:)


----------



## molly85

we'll sort something unless we get a :bfp:then it has to be every baby for themselves


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope you get a bfp darling.

I hope everyone does:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan, YES! My boobs killed me right before and right after my :bfp: And then it went away..they are still sore to touch, but don't ache like they did. It was sooo bad.

Jo, I think it's all sounding great!


----------



## shaerichelle

okay getting off of here I have a major headache and need to eat.


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Shan, YES! My boobs killed me right before and right after my :bfp: And then it went away..they are still sore to touch, but don't ache like they did. It was sooo bad.
> 
> Jo, I think it's all sounding great!

Hmm I woke up some mega breast pain this am. and my breastbone killed. I was in tears.:thumbup:

I have a had a dry mouth for days too.


----------



## molly85

Good luck shan.I just cooked a chicken stir fry I can now smell the chicken and it's gross It's just cooked meat


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Shan :hugs:

Eww Jo..chicken still grosses me out..

Well I am beat..although it's only 9:30, think I'm heading to bed. G'night ladies xo


----------



## molly85

shoot already. i have to be in bed by 10


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls..

sorry bout ur bfn rachel...its still early thou xxx

hiya diane and shan xxx
thinkin of u di xxxxx


----------



## molly85

DIane you lurker


----------



## jelliebabie

hello ladies. Lol jo. Thanks gemma :flower:


----------



## molly85

you back now girly?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya every1

got my concieve + and ordered 24 softcups .... still got 2 weeks i reckon b4 i ov. dont think im gona temp or use opks just hav lots of :sex: and NOT stress!!! not even gonna mention a thing 2 my oh so he dusnt get stressed either... fxd it works!!! also drinkin tuns of water!!! so hopefully lots of ewcm comin my way!!!
creamy cm jo.... sounds good so far. how are you kirstie hun? glad ur back diane xxx i need 2 get my pma back, althou i defintely not SS this month...as last month i had them all but then AF came. how long till ov now?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

meet my step nephews
 



Attached Files:







john androbert.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG they are so cute Jo.

Gem good idea. I am temping and thats it. With my cycles being so long I need to have an idea of whats going on! I have my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Diane:)


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree with shan jo! They are a pair of cutiepies! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane :hugs:

I probably wont be on for much longer.

Stupid Stupid Stupid Migraine. So nice out today and I have been in my bed, the shower or chair.


----------



## molly85

Another early start so more low temps never mind


----------



## molly85

ff has regained it's sences now i think. pity it doesn't give you a working shifts option


----------



## molly85

oh jeez.i have just realised maybe i should havebeen using the tempreture corrector.bum


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gem that's a great idea with the conceive +, softcups and nixing the temping..takes the pressure off you both. Fx'd!

Hi Shan, Jo, n Diane :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls, another bfn suprise suprise using superdrug. Defo would have a line by now so onward and upward to next month, considering preeseed or conceive +. Which is better?


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend.

This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:

Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.

Going to make dr's apt tomorrow


----------



## molly85

at work tee hee,I'm exhausted. Probably be in bed by 3pm unless i get on and sort these temps out


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach :hugs: I think Brandy would say conceive plus.

Jo You are suppose to ov with me ff hasnt said I ovd but I think I did! :cry: yes there is a temp corrector can u fix ur temps?


----------



## molly85

I will check Shan I am exhausted, I have just had the message matts cat hasbeenput down at thegrand old age of 18


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach, I don't know if theres even a difference, but I LOVED conceive +..and it worked the first time I used it! So, of course, I'd recommend it..but either one would be great, I'd think!!! Go for it girly. And if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help..there's also a really helpful thread on both of them..the girls are good there and will help as needed also. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Jo :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo :( So sorry hun. That's so hard..no matter how old they are.


----------



## shaerichelle

All I have to say is my poor boobies:cry: 

They hurt so bad!

Pretty sure I ovd. My temps are staying high, my breasts only hurt when progesterone kicks in, and my fibro kills the day or two after ov. Plus I had ewcm and cervix was so high I couldnt reach it on cd 15. I am hoping ..


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how are you all doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey read pages 1689, 1690 and 1691


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Callie! How are you feeling? 

OMG I think Ovd normal


----------



## shaerichelle

I need to go drop my rings off to be fixed. My .50 ct diamond prong is needing repair :shock: when I went into get it cleaned I found out. DH gave me the slip for getting it cleaned etc.. The diamond was $2200.

Ugh now I am having cramps. I think I will nap when I get back too!


----------



## Wantabean

that is some rock lol shan you lucky girl. 
jo am really sorry about the cat :hugs: 18 is really old for a cat!! 

hi callie :wave: how are you? xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Shan- Try adding in a temp for yesterday and see what ff says. Just put in the same temp as today.
I am ok. I started taking fish oil last friday and ever since have had an upset stomach. I am quitting it today and doing a bland diet.


----------



## Shey

okie dokie shan will do


----------



## shaerichelle

I know I am lucky everyday Kirstie:) I tell DH alot thank you. Cause I remember what its like not have a roof over my head.

There are two small diamonds on either side that are .25 ct total. 

Alright gonna go shop now:) Treat myself to some goodies.


----------



## Shey

watever if that's how ya'll feel bout me im gone. from this thread


----------



## Wantabean

you are lucky but saying that its what the ring stands for not the cost so you are super lucky lol have fun shopping my dear xxx


----------



## Wantabean

gona watch some telly. will speak soon xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

eNJOY THE telly Kirstie. 

I take fish oil in capsule with my Vitamin D3 I got it at rite aide made by natrol. Its so much better than the liquid. I eat a bland diet. its easier on the belly. I put in 97.8 and nothing at 97.9 It gave me crosshairs for CD 15:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Well Good Luck Shey. tata bye


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya ladies, y is the thread on 2nd page....where ru all xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm here!!!!! How's y doing babe?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemgem x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Gals.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. How are we all. Haven't seen ness on in a while? I'm playing xbox with oh. Just made tomorrows pack ups for us!


----------



## shaerichelle

Doing good Rach, does anyone have her number? Ill email her.


----------



## Nixilix

I have her number but I think I pissed her off the other day.. I hope not, I wasn't directing anything at her xx she hasn't logged on since yesterday morning so maybe she's having a nce relaxing bank holiday weekend.


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish I could text you all. I sent her an email she said she gets it on her phone. Ill let you know if she says anything. Hormones make us extra sensitive..:)


----------



## molly85

hey all benasleepfromabout 3.30 its now 10.05andwillgobacktosleepin aminute needed to pee and was hungry


----------



## molly85

and thanks about the cat. he was ancient just not a great week forit


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi lovelies....

aww jo has ur cat died..im so sory huny xxx :hugs: they becum part of the family, only had our rolo since end of jan and cudnt imagine life without her!! 

i hope ness is alrite, im sure its not u rach babe, ness wudnt be like that :) shes prob jus chilaxin 

di wen ru due to ov?? wohoo shannon do u think u hav ov'd?? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

wher is loren ?? xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

o an i lost 4 pounds this week on weight watchers yipppeeeee!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

yay to gem for the weight loss!!!!!!! we will probably be o'ing together when my af show!!! yay!!!!!!!!

sorry bout the cat jo. not a good week for furry friends :(

i want to eat the packed lunches i made, dont think OH would be impressed. Gonna have some porridge instead!


----------



## molly85

ok I haveput the adjusted temps in excel I haven'to'd the is nosignificant change it just looks like the rocky mountains


----------



## molly85

helived with matts mum but hewas given tomatt whenhe was akid and the cat that died just over a month ago wasgiven to his brother.


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha i just made 0 points soup 4 2mro v healthy :) haha ate loads of crap today at the trafford centre ummmmm hersheys cookies and cream chocolate 

awww do u think af is comin rach? it cud be early, then again...maybe its meant to be that we will be bump buddies?? oooooo i think this is gona be it this month... im puttin all my trust in the concieve + lol and waitin 4 my softcups 2 arrive!!! plan is 4 a stress free month..no opks....i know wen i ov ..hopefully....and no tempin.... and not lettin oh onto anythin!! o and water!!!

oh i so think we r meant to be bump buddies!!!! me you loren and di xxxxx think they ov a week ahead of me now thou :( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> hi gemgem x

diane, i hope u hav got ur pma back xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## molly85

only thing iampleasedover is i can gointo the gp and validly say no ovulationplease givemy ovaries some inspiration


----------



## xGemxGemx

right girlies i am off 2 bed soooo sooo tired xxxxxxxx speak 2 u all 2mro xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

ill be off soon haveagd night


----------



## Aislinn

:hi:


----------



## Loren

:wave:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi Loren, 

Gosh I've missed a lot huh?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi:


----------



## Aislinn

Wow... I've been off for a while and missed a lot...
Diane - I'm so so so so sorry about your loss. My best friend and what I called and still call my baby was called to heaven 5 years ago. I still get very sad when I thinking of him and how he was taken from me. (I wont bore you all with the story but) He was/and is the best thing that every happened to me. I still remember the day, and what I was doing where I was and how I found out about. I STILL have pictures all around my house of him I can never let him go. He is in my heart forever. So I know what our feeling and the sadness you have. 
I just got a new dog a few months ago. Not to replace him because no other dog could ever take his place But Ive been going through a lot in the last few years and thought and thought about how it would be to have another puppy in my life. And I jumped through so many hoops to get this new dog and he is a rescue dog and in the U.S they have gotten really hard on people trying to adopt. 
He is a quote from Mary Tyler Moore someone sent me.. 
I feel about my dogs now, and all the dogs I had prior to this, the way I feel about children  they are that important to me. When I have lost a dog I have gone into a mourning period that lasted for months. ~ Mary Tyler Moore 
Now for Shey Im going to say sorry first and for most because Im sure Im not going to say what everyone wants to hear. 
I feel for you Shey.. I feel for everyone on this board. Everyone on here is going through lots of stress in life. But I totally understand what the girls are saying to you and somewhat agree. But I also think we should try hard to be understanding and supportive to everyone here. I take an approach when dealing with people that Im not walking in anyone elses shoes and dont ever want to judge or be judged for that matter. I think everyone on our great earth has a story and some we are not meant to understand or to agree with. Do I think meeting someone on the internet and falling is love is imposable? I dont. I think you can connect completely in a few hours if it is meant to be. But also think you should somehow take a step back and take a deep breath and say ok what does this mean and what will it mean to our future. Shannon youve told me how you and Senthil Met and you just knew and you have a son and it sounds like it was a fast moving relationship. And I think Ness I think I remember her saying how fast they moved. So to say its not possible it is And I think we all want to be pampered and long to be loved. 
Do I think Shey should be working? Well I think if she is able to go to school and have a better life for her and her son I say. Do it Would I call you lazy? No I dont think so like I said Im not walking in your shoes. Ok I could go on and on.. But Im going to stop now &#61514; I love all you girls and wish only the best for everyone.


----------



## Loren

blurghhh i fuking hate men!!!!!!!! they shud all fukoff and we shud b able to buy sperm from shops!!!!!with a label of what ur child will inherrit!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you for that Aislinn. I agree totally. I don't agree with a lot of the things I hear people say on here or with what they do but I didn't come on this forum to get all wrapped up in people's drama. There have been times I thought a few of the ladies on here may not be ready for children based on the place they are in their lives but I just figure I am not the one that will be paying for anyone's bad decisions on here so I don't really feel the need to voice those opinions. As for the personal attack on Shey, all I can say about that is that it's really kind of ironic because the way I see it at least one of those attackers is pretty much the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Wow... I've been off for a while and missed a lot...
> Diane - I'm so so so so sorry about your loss. My best friend and what I called and still call my baby was called to heaven 5 years ago. I still get very sad when I thinking of him and how he was taken from me. (I wont bore you all with the story but) He was/and is the best thing that every happened to me. I still remember the day, and what I was doing where I was and how I found out about. I STILL have pictures all around my house of him I can never let him go. He is in my heart forever. So I know what our feeling and the sadness you have.
> I just got a new dog a few months ago. Not to replace him because no other dog could ever take his place But Ive been going through a lot in the last few years and thought and thought about how it would be to have another puppy in my life. And I jumped through so many hoops to get this new dog and he is a rescue dog and in the U.S they have gotten really hard on people trying to adopt.
> He is a quote from Mary Tyler Moore someone sent me..
> I feel about my dogs now, and all the dogs I had prior to this, the way I feel about children  they are that important to me. When I have lost a dog I have gone into a mourning period that lasted for months. ~ Mary Tyler Moore
> Now for Shey Im going to say sorry first and for most because Im sure Im not going to say what everyone wants to hear.
> I feel for you Shey.. I feel for everyone on this board. Everyone on here is going through lots of stress in life. But I totally understand what the girls are saying to you and somewhat agree. But I also think we should try hard to be understanding and supportive to everyone here. I take an approach when dealing with people that Im not walking in anyone elses shoes and dont ever want to judge or be judged for that matter. I think everyone on our great earth has a story and some we are not meant to understand or to agree with. Do I think meeting someone on the internet and falling is love is imposable? I dont. I think you can connect completely in a few hours if it is meant to be. But also think you should somehow take a step back and take a deep breath and say ok what does this mean and what will it mean to our future. *Shannon youve told me how you and Senthil Met and you just knew and you have a son and it sounds like it was a fast moving relationship*. And I think Ness I think I remember her saying how fast they moved. So to say its not possible it is And I think we all want to be pampered and long to be loved.
> Do I think Shey should be working? Well I think if she is able to go to school and have a better life for her and her son I say. Do it Would I call you lazy? No I dont think so like I said Im not walking in your shoes. Ok I could go on and on.. But Im going to stop now &#61514; I love all you girls and wish only the best for everyone.

Yes, but we didnt try to have a baby when we were first together, we waited until after we were married to make that huge decision.


----------



## NurseKel

Loren girl, you crack me up! LOL What did your OH do now? Sounds like I wouldn't want to be him right now....hehehe.


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Thank you for that Aislinn. I agree totally. I don't agree with a lot of the things I hear people say on here or with what they do but I didn't come on this forum to get all wrapped up in people's drama. There have been times I thought a few of the ladies on here may not be ready for children based on the place they are in their lives but I just figure I am not the one that will be paying for anyone's bad decisions on here so I don't really feel the need to voice those opinions. As for the personal attack on Shey, all I can say about that is that it's really kind of ironic because the way I see it at least one of those attackers is pretty much the pot calling the kettle black.

Kel, you might as well just say who it is?


----------



## Aislinn

Loren Why do you hate men??? LOL :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks for understanding aislinn :flower: nursekel, it seems u are making a personal attack yourself :nope: we all gave advice to shey for her benefit, and if she makes a huge mistake its not only her that will pay, its her son. Maybe its not our place to judge, but we refuse to indulge or encourage such immature and irrational behaviour. I wish her luck all the same.


----------



## Loren

hes just such a tit haha, i think he has my PMT constantly wlking round in a mood!!!!last month i went TTC nuts n ws doin everything by the book obsesing and everything and he didnt like it n sed wer nt tryn anymore bla bla, n this month am not interestd if i think too much into it its nt gna happen so now hes saying i think if we have sex now i will get u pregnant :| then i sed no dnt think so i dnt even think am oving n he went off on 1!!!! pushd me away n went upsters foned his MUMMY and fukd off round ther n left me here for hrs!!! hes bk and tuk 1 of my chewys n wen i sed erm y r u having 1 of them its like 1am n he thru them at me n calld me a psycho fat bitch :| i just laffd i dnt care wa he calls me theses days haha its silly little things bt wud b better off if we just gta baby making kit and hey presto ya preggo haha fukn men grrrrr haha xxxxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

Girls I'm not here to start a fight... I'm just saying what I feel. 

I also want to say I don't think you "need" to be married to be in a loving committed relationship. I'm not married. But I'm almost 40 years old In a great loving committed relationship with a man that is going to be a wonderful dad and is a great life partner. 

People get married sometimes I think just for the title and they have a misconception that because your married it will be forever. Nothing is a guarantee that is the way life is. 

Again.... Not here to make people unhappy. Just enjoy the support and advice from a lot of great people on here. And we all are on this crazy journey we call TTC... and we are on it together.. :hug:


----------



## Loren

sorry 4 the swerin aswel haha oops its the scouse cumn thru!!! lol. hey di sweety u ok??xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Boys not men :winkwink: have PMT too! lol

Hi Diane. How are you babe? I agree with you about Shey. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> Girls I'm not here to start a fight... I'm just saying what I feel.
> 
> *I also want to say I don't think you "need" to be married to be in a loving committed relationship*. I'm not married. But I'm almost 40 years old In a great loving committed relationship with a man that is going to be a wonderful dad and is a great life partner.
> 
> People get married sometimes I think just for the title and they have a misconception that because your married it will be forever. Nothing is a guarantee that is the way life is.
> 
> Again.... Not here to make people unhappy. Just enjoy the support and advice from a lot of great people on here. And we all are on this crazy journey we call TTC... and we are on it together.. :hug:

I agree with you. I didnt just get married for the title.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren, I have a potty mouth too.


----------



## Loren

am nt critisizn any1 or anything its just wa was sed about shey i think personally wa was sed is true, she cn do wa she likes wen she likes in my eyes am not assd its just the hole trying 4 a baby with her fiance she never seen was hopeless n pointless to say the least and now saying shes trying with her boyfrend she been with since 20th of april, which again she dusnt see is strange but each to ther own, plus i seen she pt herself dwn to test on 23rd may in the feb 2011 baby thread :S if she dusnt see her bf to have sex how will she be testing and thinkn it cud b positive its just all really strange idnt no a man who wud want a baby after being with sum1 for what 2 weeks maybe its just wierd, and i must say wen girls had problems she wudnt read bk ever she wud pop on and go str8 into herself.am nt pikn on any1 i wudnt do tha and not sayn any1 pikd on her bt its all just a bit far fetchd being onest with my point xxxxxxx :)


----------



## Loren

haha very true shan boys!!!!! haha mine is a male toilet mouth haha constant effin n blindn haha and ive gta try n stop it or be quiet wen i do swer coz our neighbours wer weve moved r apart of the god squad haha yno the type who frown at swering n sex b4 marriage n in church everyday and so on haha xxx


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> Aislinn said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I've been off for a while and missed a lot...
> Diane - I'm so so so so sorry about your loss. My best friend and what I called and still call my baby was called to heaven 5 years ago. I still get very sad when I thinking of him and how he was taken from me. (I wont bore you all with the story but) He was/and is the best thing that every happened to me. I still remember the day, and what I was doing where I was and how I found out about. I STILL have pictures all around my house of him I can never let him go. He is in my heart forever. So I know what our feeling and the sadness you have.
> I just got a new dog a few months ago. Not to replace him because no other dog could ever take his place But Ive been going through a lot in the last few years and thought and thought about how it would be to have another puppy in my life. And I jumped through so many hoops to get this new dog and he is a rescue dog and in the U.S they have gotten really hard on people trying to adopt.
> He is a quote from Mary Tyler Moore someone sent me..
> I feel about my dogs now, and all the dogs I had prior to this, the way I feel about children  they are that important to me. When I have lost a dog I have gone into a mourning period that lasted for months. ~ Mary Tyler Moore
> Now for Shey Im going to say sorry first and for most because Im sure Im not going to say what everyone wants to hear.
> I feel for you Shey.. I feel for everyone on this board. Everyone on here is going through lots of stress in life. But I totally understand what the girls are saying to you and somewhat agree. But I also think we should try hard to be understanding and supportive to everyone here. I take an approach when dealing with people that Im not walking in anyone elses shoes and dont ever want to judge or be judged for that matter. I think everyone on our great earth has a story and some we are not meant to understand or to agree with. Do I think meeting someone on the internet and falling is love is imposable? I dont. I think you can connect completely in a few hours if it is meant to be. But also think you should somehow take a step back and take a deep breath and say ok what does this mean and what will it mean to our future. *Shannon youve told me how you and Senthil Met and you just knew and you have a son and it sounds like it was a fast moving relationship*. And I think Ness I think I remember her saying how fast they moved. So to say its not possible it is And I think we all want to be pampered and long to be loved.
> Do I think Shey should be working? Well I think if she is able to go to school and have a better life for her and her son I say. Do it Would I call you lazy? No I dont think so like I said Im not walking in your shoes. Ok I could go on and on.. But Im going to stop now &#61514; I love all you girls and wish only the best for everyone.
> 
> Yes, but we didnt try to have a baby when we were first together, we waited until after we were married to make that huge decision.Click to expand...

Shannon, 
What I'm saying is that you had a son also right? He has kids too right? How long did you know Senthil before you moved in with him? I'm not trying to be a b... I'm just saying.. No one is walking in Shey's shoes. Like we don't walk in your shoes. I just don't want anyone to be made to feel bad when we really don't know whats going on. 

Ok.... Diane how are you???? Shannon how are you feeling I know its been a hard few days.. And loren... Understand about men... :dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Loren lol.. you gotta watch your mouth with a bubba cause my sister and her hubby swore alot and one of my nieces first words were shit and fuck lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, I am feeling alright.


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha worse fear that, having a gorjis little girl/boy and sum1 cumn over n saying awww isnt he/she gorjis n the reply frm ur child is fukoff o god i wudnt no what to do hahaha xxx


----------



## Aislinn

Diane, 
How can we get you back to feeling Happy again???


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren it may happen lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. Thanks 4 what u said aislinn. Hey loren and shan! Im ok, getin there, tho have unexpected spontanious emotional outburts lol. Givin up ttc for the time being x


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls. Thanks 4 what u said aislinn. Hey loren and shan! Im ok, getin there, tho have unexpected spontanious emotional outburts lol. Givin up ttc for the time being x

OH Diane, Don't give up... :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

dont give up diane, just dont think about it and bd when you feel like it.


----------



## Loren

:hugs: Di!!! get ur self together bbes and grieve then get bk on the ttc track!!!!xxxxxxxx love uu xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

i knw u mean well girls. Losing honey has made me realise i already had all i needed and i feel guilty for not being content for what i had. If i got a bfp right now i would not be happy. I would not appreciate it. So ive no need to try. Theres only 1 thing i desire and thats impossible so i just have to accept my eternal loneliness. I was so blessed. I dont want anything else x


----------



## jelliebabie

i love u girls tho and am here for u always. If u gets bfps that will make me smile, so do it 4 me galz lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant get your bfp for you Diane :rofl:

Ill get one for me some way some how. I live with a randy teenager!

I love u too.


----------



## jelliebabie

love u 2 shany babe. :hugs: u beta get that bfp may 15th x


----------



## Loren

al try Di!!!!love u too bbe xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> love u 2 shany babe. :hugs: u beta get that bfp may 15th x

I sure hope so.. these pain in my tatas and cramps are kinda painful. it mostly started yesterday. UGH its only worth it with a bfp.


----------



## Loren

:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: passing it around!


----------



## NurseKel

In response to those of you that commented back to what I said. I don't feel the need to call out those I was referring to. I thought I had made it clear that I did not feel the need to do that. I came to this forum to learn about TTC, get advice, understand Clomid and find some support from others going through the same struggle as me. I did not come here for name calling, being judgmental and drama. I would like to think most of us would agree we have enough struggles and hurdles in our personal lives without having them on here too.


----------



## Loren

right goin to bed girls, got the gass fittn man cumn tomorrow and gt to go clean the rest of the flat.ni nite love u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nite Loren.

Are you okay Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Nicole lol


----------



## mommaof3

Well what I said could have been worded better but in my defense I had tried to talk to her and give her advice but that works both ways all she wanted to do was talk about how hard she has it and offered little to no encouragement to others and if she has loads of time to be on the internet looking for a random man to father another child when her parents already support her and her son then she has time to get a partime job to help take some of that burdon off her parents her dad is layed off so im guessing her mom is the one who supports the family there are other aspects of what was said that most on here have no clue about everyone is entitled to there own opinion as I am mine and had this been my sister or best freind I would have said the exact same thing its her life and I truly wish only the best for her but I cant and wont encourage what she is trying to do and in all honesty it wasnt a personal attack on her I just wanted her to wake up she is 27 not 17 and if I didnt care what happened to her and her son then I would have kept it to myself. Im not trying to start a bunch of drama and this isnt directed to anyone in paticuler its just me explaining why I said what I did


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shan


----------



## mommaof3

ugh dh wants the computer damn man is driving me to the brink lol


----------



## shaerichelle

True Nicole.


----------



## shaerichelle

night gals


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh WoW... What did I miss... Drama huh? :haha:

:wave: Shannon... How ya doin hun... I hope your doing much better, my life sucks... so depressed :cry:

Hi Nicole... :)


----------



## Shey

ok if you think i don't care bout ya'll you are wrong every time i post i ask how ya'll are doing and you don't say so excuse me if i don't know things bout ya'll. so don't go and say i don't give a shit. and Aislinn is right it is no ones right to judge someone. seriously before ya'll even try to judge me why don't you walk in my shoes and see how i live and then come tell me.


----------



## Nixilix

Morning girls. How can people say they are not judging when I recall then saying "I wouldn't be hving babie with half the partners on this thread".

Anyway, I'm not getting involved. Tit for tat.

So my temp took a huge drop so just making a nice
comfy place for the witch to stay for the next 4 days. On to next
month xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm staying out of it too. Don't need more drama in my life...so just a quick hello to everyone and hope there are :bfp: coming up very soon! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey all.
Afraid you have allcaught meon a stressful week or so. I have tried to be ojective in my comments as I my thoughts don't allwaysrun the same as others and sometimes I just explode.I never mean to offend but to remind people that just because you want something it's not allways best to get it straight away. Big hugs to all. & kel hows that bubby doing


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls! 

Gosh I missed a lot....again lol. I'm not getting involved either I think the girls have said what they felt they needed to say was in their hearts and it is out in the open and nothing wrong with people having an opinion :flower: 

Rach sorry you got a temp drop sweetie I'm still hoping the nasty witch doesnt show up :dust: 

Come on girls we need more bfp's so we can take our lovely forum across to first tri :hugs: 

How is everyone else? 

AFM, have felt pretty rotten all weekend so not been on - I couldnt face to look at the computer screen it gave me more sickness. 

On the plus side I have my scan in two days I will feel so much more relieved after that and able to relax more. Mum is coming with me cos Mark can only get time off for one scan so said the 12 week NHS scan would be worth him seeing. Got my date of 3 June! 

Feeling a bit better today and just trying to eat what I can when I can but water is the thing I'm trying to drink the most of - it tastes gross though lol even though it's tasteless! 

Hope the girls in the UK had a lovely bank holiday!! 

xx


----------



## mommaof3

Shey all we know is what you tell us your dad is on you all the time so is your mom your life is stressfull your not sure if your parents are gonna throw you out or not you made the right choice with Andrew but then a day or so later your saying your in a relationship with Mark but not all men are like Shan and Nessies some prey on woman with small kids Ive seen it and know what happens. I think your just looking for a way out and maybe not useing good judgement about it and that can be dangerous. Ive never said you have to be married or even in a commited relationship if a woman is in a stable place in her life other then sperm she doesnt need a man to raise a family and your right I dont know your life just what you have told me and its up to you to live it how you want. I truly wish only the best for you and your son and this is the last time Im gonna comment on this


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie sorry your feeling so bad ms can take over and control your life but I do remember you wishing for it lol glad your getting a scan hopefully it eases your worries nothing like seeing your baby for the first time maybe have your mom record a bit of it on your cell phone or soemthing so Mark can have a peak


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay for the scan date, Nessie!

Hi Nicole. How is bubs?


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Brandy hows the house and your beanie comeing along bubs is doing good and im almost sure despite what the ob said I feel bubs moveing not all the time but here and there and not everyday


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi girls:wave:
I am so tired I want to go back to bed! Gotta get DS ready for school.

Phew I am so hot I thought my temp would be higher. I have used an adjuster on ff. I am pretty sure I ovd on cd 15 you can see the temp shift. and I think there was some kinda implantation cramps going on last night. I need an ac Nicole.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessie Glad to see you are okay
hi BRandy, Rach and Nicole


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nicole I know I can't believe I was wanting MS! It's not too bad now, I'm managing to eat a Jacket potato with chilli con carne - one minute I feel sick the next I am troughing down food. The part that is sucky though is that all I want is proper bread and I can't have it due to my coeliac. I was naughty and had a chapatti with some curry last night I seemed to be ok with it though can't do it all the time as it would mean bubs potentially wasn't getting what it needed from me as my body would stop absorbing vits and minerals! ooh and good idea to record the scan! I didnt know you could do that :) 

yay for ov shanny!!! And thank you for the email :hugs: 

Thanks Brandy honey! Looking forward to seeing bubs lil heartbeat - bought some little scratch mittens for £2.50 today he he! xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Sorry Shan your gonna have to get your own I dont even like for dh to touch them he gets close to one or the thermastat and im all over it wanting to know what he is doing I have the central air set at 72 and the two window units on 70 if he says he is cold I just tell him if your lips arnt blue your fine just go put on a sweatshirt and my lo wears his blanket sleepers and sweats my poor family its gonna be a long summer for them Ive even got the hubby working on the ac in his truck it doesnt get cold enough


----------



## Nessicle

lol send some heat my way Nicole! I'm bloody freezing constantly!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol i might sleep downstairs its so damn hot upstairs. I walk downstairs feels like ac.

bbiab. DS is being BAD this am


----------



## Nessicle

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Brandy hows the house and your beanie comeing along bubs is doing good and im almost sure despite what the ob said I feel bubs moveing not all the time but here and there and not everyday

I know I'm not a doctor but I would say it was bubs you can feel - docs don't know everything and you know your own body better than anyone! :flower:


----------



## mommaof3

AWW Nessie that has to be hard craveing something you cant have but a taste here and there just to ease the wanting should be ok 

My hormones are so out of wack im a right bitch one minute crying over a tv commercial the next I dont know if you all have seen the cartoon The Family Guy well we were watching it last night and the dog Bryan was cleaning Stewies Diaper with his tongue its a stupid show but funnny for the most part well it made me start gagging I barely made it to the bathroom well Dh just thought that was the funniest thing ever I could hear him laughing well that just made me madder then I dont know what I gave him a good chewing out then started crying because the cartoon made me sick and that my toes look like little sausages and that just made him laugh even harder damn man lol


----------



## mommaof3

Im thinking thats what it is but its around my belly button usually on the one side and Im thinking when I felt my last lo it was much lower so not real sure if it is or not Brandy and Kirstie where have you felt your bean move is it lower in your belly or up higher


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it is hard honey, harder than I thought actually but hey ho bubs comes before me and long as he/she is getting what it needs from the prenatals and from me that's all that matters!

:rofl: nicole sorry don't mean to laugh but that was funny he he!! I'm the same though everything OH does pisses me off or irritates me but then if he goes out I'm like "were you going? you abandoning me and your child?!" ha ha so unreasonable! 

he has the habit though of burping in my face when he comes for a kiss, says he doesnt do it on purpose it just comes out when he moves but it's usually when he's eaten something strong like a meat feast pizza or lasagne or something and :sick: it is bloody awful smelling to me!


----------



## mommaof3

oh doesnt that make you mad lol mine has it from the other end I told him I was gonna staple an airfreshner to his butt the smell that comes from that man is just wrong. I walk around the house half the time with my shirt up over my nose


----------



## shaerichelle

You girls are funny. DH has been having to apologize to me the past 3 days. He hasnt been being to nice. Plus he said to me do you realize you are crying alot. I said yup damn hormones. I swear he does things just to piss me off...


----------



## mommaof3

mine just seems to irritate me to no end right now and god only knows what he thinks about me im sure crazy bitch has entered his mind a time or two lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Nicole. That is funny. I have become a little on edge.


----------



## Nessicle

lol nicole think I will attach an air freshner to Mark too gross boy ha ha! 

Shan, Mark has been an arsehole to me lately too - men! And then they say "you started crying like a baby" grrr


----------



## mommaof3

lol well girls im sure I deserve a little of the not being nice he was doing laundry and it agravated me so I cant really say to much


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish my dh would help out! Ugh

I think they dont get the hormone part. I mean we are growing their baby too maybe they should understand that!


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ive got to run to the bank ill be back in a bit


----------



## shaerichelle

Im gonna clean and shower before it gets to hot.. bbl


----------



## Shey

Just to let those knw that think im lazy and don't want to work. you are wrong. I have been applying at places like crazy and have not heard back from any of the places i applied at. I have been wanting to work for 3 yrs but to no luck, which is the reason why I went back to school. 

To Di I am sorry bout your dog. I knw how that feels. It is never easy to lose anyone even a pet. I have lost 2 dogs. when i was 7 i had a poodle and he got hit by a car and then i had a bichon and in 2005 he went missing and we never found him. So I know how that can feel.

Shan I know you are frustrated but I know you will get your BFP within time. 

To those that have BFP I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya ladys,

what ya cravin ness?? aww rach :( temp drop... prayin af stays away 4u hun but if not we R ment 2 b bump buddies!!! can still get a may bfp!! :) fxd 4u rachel xxxxx
diane, i realy hope u r not givin up!! go bak and read ur first post that started this thread!! 
shey hun, its hard 2 go 2 uni and work i know, and it must be harder with ur son. the girls on here R one in a million...and wer only ever lookin out 4u. maybe things have got a bit heated....and i personally feel....asif u had just met sum fella (it was 2 days) and wer tryin 2 concieve....its abit of an insult to women who have been tryin 2 concieve with the man they have loved for years some even 1o years. im not the best at explainin but i hope that makes some sense. no one is sayin dont have a child with him. they wer just lookin out 4u. That is just how it all came across 2 me? if it didnt enyone else, fine thats just my thoughts. 
hiya nursekel, i dont really kno u much on here but i dont think u have the rite to say that there are women who YOU dont think are ready 2 b mothers, how can anyone on a site like this say that?? what rite do u have 2 say that?? especially wen most women have been thru m/c. that comment really hurt me, as am sure alot of the other girls on here, hu are desperate 2 b mothers and would give there own lives 4 ther children.


----------



## xGemxGemx

on a brighter note....2 weeks till ov!!!! only 2 friggin piggin weeks blllleeuuuurgggghhhh


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma! Thankyou babe x and i agree with everything u said above. Anything any of us girls have said is out of concern and if sum1 doesnt listen then it is frustrating. And i will admit i got annoyed at someone moaning at petty little things and being self indulgent. Things could be alot worse. We should be more positive and see the good in what we have x


----------



## Shey

I may have met my bf a 2 weeks ago, but I am not rushing to conceive, if it happens it happens and I will be happy even if it is unexpected. I have a friend that had only knwn her hubby for a week in january and they got married cause he's in the military. All I will say is that I knw that Mark and I will work out. I really do appreciate ya'lls tips and advice and will take them in consideration but the whole calling me a bitch and lazy was harsh.


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, it was me that called u the b word, and im sorry 4 that. I lost my patience but hearing u moan about wanting 2 be pamperd by ur parents when u have a sore throat peed me off. I wish that was the worst of my worries! You should love ur parents and appreciate all they do 4 u. They wnt be there 4eva and thats when it will truly hit home what weve been trying to point out. You are more fortunate than u realise


----------



## xGemxGemx

i just hope u decide 2 keep tryin di xxxxx goin out 4 abit will be bk later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

and to say u knw u and mark will work out is a statement the shows to me that you are immature. You may hope it works, and i do too. But nothing in life is guaranteed except death and taxes


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good nite gem x and shey, no one here wishes any harm or bad to u. I wish u all the luck in the world.


----------



## Nixilix

you say you are not rushing to conceive but you put yourself on all the testing threads and ask for bump buddies?!?!

Di how you feeling


----------



## jelliebabie

hi rachel :hugs: im ok, lost without Honeybee, and although no dog will ever replace her, the hunt 4 another little friend begins. Hw r u ? X


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Callie
:hi: Diane :hugs:
:hi: Rach


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> and to say u knw u and mark will work out is a statement the shows to me that you are immature. You may hope it works, and i do too. But nothing in life is guaranteed except death and *taxes*

LOL Taxes in the US are CRAZY

I agree with you totally Diane. :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

di im thinking of you every day xx 

hey shan hey callie.

well no sign of her yet... obviously she'll appear tonight or tomorrow morning... lucky me. i'd be so optimistic if it wasn't for temps and that heavy dull unmistakable af feelin xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I think maybe it is time to drop the whole topic. This is just going on too long. 
How is everyone doing? 
:hugs: Rachel.


----------



## Nixilix

how are you doing callie... wow 8 wks 4 days! its going so quick!


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Rachel I dont know what to say except I am here. I hope she does not show.

Diane I emailed you the other day:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie I am okay. How are you?


----------



## Nixilix

im ok shan tbh, i thought i'd be really upset but with the temps and the bfn im suprised how cheery i still am! OH promised.. "i'll do it really good next month" hahaha


----------



## Nixilix

now i need another wee, lets see what greets me :) oh rach... tmi!


----------



## calliebaby

I am good. I have not thrown up since Friday and actually have been feeling a little better since. I have waves of nausea throughout the day, but I am able to eat a little more. I just want the next 3.5 weeks to fly by so I can hear the heartbeat...then I will be more relaxed.


----------



## Nixilix

glad the sickness has eased up xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Shan HI
Callie glad your feeling better hope it stays away
Rach honey hope she doesnt show 
Diane what kind of puppy are you looking for I know another wont replace your furbaby but im sure a few wet kisses and that lovely puppy smell can ease your hurt a little


----------



## Nixilix

happy 14 wks nicole... my gosh everyone is growing so quick! right, no birth giving until i get my bfp!


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad the ms is gone. I fear ms actually. :wacko: Are you still tired

Aww OH is being sweet .. Its hard Rach I know.

I am praying everyday I have a sticky bean. I know I ovd cd 14/15 and I am not as nervous or scared because it was so much more earlier and I actually knew I ovd, by the signs my body was giving me. I dont need the temp to tell me. And hell the progesterone kicked in today I had to put an ice rice pack on to cool me down. Thought for sure I needed to go buy an ac. I have had some cramping the past two days and breast pain that hurts, I am just hoping it goes well until May 15th.


----------



## calliebaby

I am exhausted and my boobs are still very sore. I still have ms, but it comes more in waves now.


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Nicole. I am still hot, but dont need an ac. Its gonna thunder and cool me off.


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie. Waves are better than constant. I remember my breasts going from a B to a DD. :cry: it hurt lots.. wait until the milk comes in after the birth ..


----------



## mommaof3

to bad our pregnancy cant be like dogs lol mine puked once ate like a horse from then on out slept most of the time and had her puppies right on time exactly 63 days


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Nicole. Id prefer that 63 days !!!


----------



## mommaof3

lmao I think most of us would Ive never met a woman ninth months pregnant saying wow this is great I think ill stay pregnant for a couple more months


----------



## shaerichelle

I wanted saben out at 38 weeks but he decided to bake another month :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

alright its thundering here and I am starving so I will cook dinner...


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab ALSO


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> have a good nite gem x and shey, no one here wishes any harm or bad to u. I wish u all the luck in the world.

:hi: Diane... How are you today?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls :hugs: shan i emaild u bk, did u not get it? Nicole, just want a little cross breed. Honey was a whippet x bull terrier. Going to see a retriever x german shepard pup 2mro but im not 2 sure cos its gona be real big lol.


----------



## Aislinn

:hi:

Hi.. Shan, Jo... And everyone else.. How is everyone doing?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hi aislinn

Are you doing better Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi aislinn.. How are ya?
hi diane. I grew up with german sheperd greatest dog. I'll check my email. I'm in and outta slep since 7:00 this is ridiculous


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry dissapeard there. Any1 still here?


----------



## Shey

Sometime soon we will breed my dog. would anyone want a yellow lab?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope Aislinn feels better


Diane checking email finally.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane..Cant find it ugh!


----------



## Wantabean

nicole i was talking to my mw and she said if your in tune with your body you can feel the occasional flutter from as early as 10weeks!!! she said they dnt want people to panic though if they dnt feel anything. 

shey all im gona say is just love your son and keep him as your world. i would have given my life for just one of my babies to have survived. good luck with mark i hope it goes well and remember to enjoy yourself.

di i always think getting a puppy is a marvellous idea!!! If you want to wait till next year you can have one of poppies babies for free.

shan i really hope you ovd and its sticky, i understand the fear that it wont stick. look at the positive side!! you already have a beautiful son :hugs: 

hi every1 :wave: 

so i think i might have 'popped' this am!! got some serious hard rounding going on!!! do you think the mcs will make me show earlier? also wen my friend fell pg her bbs went from b to a dd straight away but i have only went up one cup size, should i be worried? 
love to you all 

xx


----------



## calliebaby

Mine were a DD to start with and they haven't really gotten bigger, just fuller/perkier. I think that everyone is different. My friend's got huge with her first pregnancy and with her second they have not grown at all. Nothing to be worried about.
I realized today that I can no longer "suck it in". I constantly have a rounded bloat tummy. Not attractive.:haha:


----------



## Wantabean

hey callie 
i liked to believe i was a b depending on the bra :rofl: i was a tiny little person but now size 12 bottoms are tight ( i was a 6) and i dnt want to go bigger coz my legs are still 'slim'. too early for maternity? it was at 8weeks my bloat went down leaving just a little round. this is all confusing lol
how is bub treating you? you got any names yet? xx


----------



## Wantabean

ps what does my ticker say to you guys? xx


----------



## calliebaby

10 weeks 4 days you ticker says.
I have actually lost 5 pounds. Can't seem to eat enough due to feeling sick. Ate a lot more today than I have been. I can still get my 6's on with a belly band. I can close the button but it doesn't look attractive.
I don't think it is too early for maternity clothes, if it is more comfortable for you. At least a belly band. Those things are the best!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Baby is treating me a bit better today. Just a few waves a nausea here and there. We have been dabbling around with some names....still deciding though. Do you have any names picked out?


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Kirstie. I wore maternity at 8 weeks.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel


----------



## Wantabean

cool coz it says 10w 1d for me but thats wrong :happydance: yeah mine is def not a pretty sight lol found my first ever stretch marks today :growlmad: just below both hips kinda more on my ever growing butt lol gona pick up some new clothes on thursday. i was like that! it gets easier, i still get hungry but dnt want anything but now i can force food down. are they just the fabric bands that hold your jeans up without fastening them? xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, it is just a big elastic band that you put on over your unbuttoned jeans. 
You and I are exactly 2 weeks apart:happydance: and Ness and I are exactly one week apart.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there honey! Sounds like things are getting better for you. The upside is that most of us lose our MS by 12 weeks so you are almost there...yea!! I am feeling wonderful! I am super excited for my appt next week so they can confirm the sex for us. I am feeling huge these days and definitely have a bump, but so far I have only gained about 5-7 lbs which I think is pretty good for being almost 20 weeks. We have already picked a name for our lil boy bean so hopefully the tech was right with her early guess...lol. Oh and guess what...? You will soon have the joy I have with bean using your bladder as a trampoline. ROFL!


----------



## Wantabean

we have finally settled on stuart john gillies and ellie marie gillies. still could change though lol 
thanks shan :hugs: still get a bit nervous about jinxing things but glad to know other people have had to wear them early to. so how you feeling shan? xxx


----------



## Wantabean

kell do you have bumpy pics? whats the name? cant believe how far you are!!! xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I pee enough as it is.. I can't imagine how bad it will be when baby is big enough to press on my bladder:haha:
That is too funny Kirstie...we are leaning towards Ellison for a girl (Ellie for short). 
Kel- You need to tell us as soon as you learn for sure if it is a boy. Do you have any bump pics up?


----------



## Wantabean

haha thats brilliant!!! i think time is going really quickly for us!! 2 weeks is nothing lol you could get moved forward and i could go back and our bubs could arrive at the same time lol


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty sure I am right on. Thanks to ff, I know down to the night that we conceived.:thumbup: The doc put my edd at December 9th, I have it at December 11th.


----------



## Wantabean

that is quite funny lol i like elenor but garry doesnt like names that can be shortened. i am still working on it. have warned him though that its me that goes through pregnancy and labour so the baby will be called whatever i damn well want lol you got any bump pics?


----------



## calliebaby

That would be great if we all went into labor at the same time. We could all text each other for support.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

No pics yet...it is just too much bloat atm. I will when it starts to harden up some. How about you?


----------



## Wantabean

calliebaby said:


> Pretty sure I am right on. Thanks to ff, I know down to the night that we conceived.:thumbup: The doc put my edd at December 9th, I have it at December 11th.

you could have a stubborn baby lol both myself and garry were over 2weeks early so i hope spud follows suite lol


----------



## Wantabean

i have put a few bloat pics up but nothing newer. i will find them. 2 mins xx


----------



## NurseKel

Love the names ladies! Stuart and Ellison are both great. We have decided on Cade William. We both just fell in love with Cade and the William is after my dad. I really wanted to honor him since this will be his only grandson. I do not have any bump pics up yet but have been considering taking some. The sad part is I feel huge and everyone else says they can't even tell I'm preggers...lol.


----------



## calliebaby

I think I was right on time...maybe 3 days early. I do not want to go two weeks late. If so, I could have a Christmas Day baby:dohh:


----------



## mommaof3

Kirstie im pretty sure thats what it is if I didnt feel it so high up id be more sure it was the baby and not just gas lol 

and you all need to assign a certain person to keep us all updated when labor starts and to post pics as soon as your little ones get here


----------



## calliebaby

I am sure you look beautiful Kel!!! I love the name btw. We have thought about naming the baby Austin if a boy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie. I am tired and crampy and have sore breasts otherwise I am feeling good.

thanks for asking. glad you are doing so well!:happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Awww thank you sweetie. Ooooh....Austin. I like that too. Hopefully you won't run late and hit Christmas. That would be the best gift ever though! LOL My EDD is Sept 30th but my DD was about 2 1/2 weeks early so this baby may make his appearance the beginning of Sept.


----------



## Wantabean

right if you go into pregnancy after loss section and the bumps bit they are on page 12. pretty much how i look now except not so much bloat lol 
every1 has such lovely names! stuart is after garrys uncle who died of cancer before christmas and john after my bro and garrys dad. john is all the way through my family for generations so thought it would be nice. just liked ellie lol xx


----------



## calliebaby

Very nice names Kirstie.:thumbup: I am going to go check out your pic......


----------



## Wantabean

nah you want the baby here before christmas!! i cant wait to play santa lol


----------



## calliebaby

Wantabean said:


> nah you want the baby here before christmas!! i cant wait to play santa lol

I completely agree!!! 


Your bump is so cute!!!
I am off to take a shower. Be back a bit later.
:hugs: Ladies!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Oh your bump is so cute! That was a pretty good bump for 5 w 4 days.


----------



## Wantabean

yeah am gona sleep now. night ladies :hugs: talk to yall tomorrow xxx


----------



## Wantabean

NurseKel said:


> Oh your bump is so cute! That was a pretty good bump for 5 w 4 days.

:rofl: i felt like a whale lol its pretty much the same but its harder now.


----------



## NurseKel

Night night girlie.


----------



## Shey

Wantabean said:


> nicole i was talking to my mw and she said if your in tune with your body you can feel the occasional flutter from as early as 10weeks!!! she said they dnt want people to panic though if they dnt feel anything.
> 
> shey all im gona say is just love your son and keep him as your world. i would have given my life for just one of my babies to have survived. good luck with mark i hope it goes well and remember to enjoy yourself.
> 
> di i always think getting a puppy is a marvellous idea!!! If you want to wait till next year you can have one of poppies babies for free.
> 
> shan i really hope you ovd and its sticky, i understand the fear that it wont stick. look at the positive side!! you already have a beautiful son :hugs:
> 
> hi every1 :wave:
> 
> so i think i might have 'popped' this am!! got some serious hard rounding going on!!! do you think the mcs will make me show earlier? also wen my friend fell pg her bbs went from b to a dd straight away but i have only went up one cup size, should i be worried?
> love to you all
> 
> xx

Thank you wantabean. my son is my life. I took him to the park today and he had a blast going down the slides. I was getting quite a workout chasing him around the park. you should have seen his face when we got to the park. his face just lights up.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls 

Was asleep on the sofa by 7.15pm last night so wasn't on here! 

Hope you're all ok! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I almost conked at the same time. Am so tired this am!


----------



## Nessicle

see I'm fine when I get up - just the exhaustion sets in around 3pm and lasts all night then full of beans the next morning!


----------



## Nixilix

Well she's not here... Where the he'll is she. Had an even lower temp today below coverline... WTF!!


----------



## Nessicle

you reckon it's a longer cycle cos of the mc?


----------



## Shey

Nessie Im sorry that you get exhausted. Its never fun being exhausted.

Rachel when were you suppose to have AF?

Shan have you been having hard time going to sleep at night? If so have you tried to drink tea or milk at night? those help me get to sleep when i have a hard time.

Also ladies i was wondering what is a GP?


----------



## Nixilix

I'm usually 26 days but od on cd14 so 14 lp ended yesterday and now I'm 15dpo eith 2 big temp drops, butno sign of her? Not testing cause temp too low for pg.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks shey hope you're ok hun?

A GP is a General Practitioner - doctor basically :)


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> I'm usually 26 days but od on cd14 so 14 lp ended yesterday and now I'm 15dpo eith 2 big temp drops, butno sign of her? Not testing cause temp too low for pg.

hmmm confusing, i'm praying you get a nice surprise though hun Brandy had a temp dip before she got her bfp so it does happen


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Nessie. I'm doing well. and i never knew that. that is interesting to know. Im use to them being called primary physician.

Rachel maybe you'll get your BFP soon if AF doesn't show.

I'll probably get AF tomorrow


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Morning ladies... 

Rachel don't you give up girlie... Its not over till the ugly :witch: shows her face... lol When is the :witch: due?

Nessie, girl I can't tell ya, when I was pregnant all I did was either sleep, eat, and barf.. exhaustion can whip ya down, are you taking any vitamins beside prenatals? sounds like your Iron is really low, but I'm not doctor... Hopefully it will subside soon :hugs:

Shey hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

I've had 12 13 14 lp now on 15 dpo. Last mnth bleed on 16dpo but had had 5dayd of + tests? Shell prob appear tonight temp is soooooooo low.


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Nessie, girl I can't tell ya, when I was pregnant all I did was either sleep, eat, and barf.. exhaustion can whip ya down, are you taking any vitamins beside prenatals? sounds like your Iron is really low, but I'm not doctor... Hopefully it will subside soon :hugs:

Hi chica! 

yeah all I wanna do is sleep atm - it's tough at work but have to get up, have a cold glass of water and a banana and get on with it - got my bloods in 3 weeks so sure they will pick up on iron levels. Just taking prenatals. 

The good thing is the exhaustion only kicks in around 3pm ish so only 2.5 hours to go til I leave work - least it's not all day! 

Hope you're ok too! :hugs: x


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> I've had 12 13 14 lp now on 15 dpo. Last mnth bleed on 16dpo but had had 5dayd of + tests? Shell prob appear tonight temp is soooooooo low.

have you taken any EPO or anything this cycle?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Rachel: I'm crossing my fingers and toes for ya... FX'D she won't show... Hang in there girlie...

I was a naughty girl last night... lol Yep, John came over, I just could'nt resist... I practically took it... lmao... doubt I'll get pregnant tho, he's a few days too late :(
even though when I wiped that morning had some clear eggy discharge... I did the 30 minute thing proped and stood on my head for 15 of it... haha Shame on me...
but I really doubt anything will come of it... even though I was told I'm gonna be pregnant in June or July... hmmm :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Nessie, girl I can't tell ya, when I was pregnant all I did was either sleep, eat, and barf.. exhaustion can whip ya down, are you taking any vitamins beside prenatals? sounds like your Iron is really low, but I'm not doctor... Hopefully it will subside soon :hugs:
> 
> Hi chica!
> 
> yeah all I wanna do is sleep atm - it's tough at work but have to get up, have a cold glass of water and a banana and get on with it - got my bloods in 3 weeks so sure they will pick up on iron levels. Just taking prenatals.
> 
> The good thing is the exhaustion only kicks in around 3pm ish so only 2.5 hours to go til I leave work - least it's not all day!
> 
> Hope you're ok too! :hugs: xClick to expand...

Wow. I don't see how you work... your stronger than I am... Luckily I work out of my house right now... I have a feeling that me and X are going to end up back together... lol

Just keep some crackers available... It helped me when I was pregnant, ya know I could of just kicked my ass, I was in so much disbelief that I could possibly be pregnant, how could you not know?? I do have a lil belly on me and I had all the signs... I think when I tripped and hit the concrete on my stomach caused the MC. :( Well I'm not giving up... My time will come...

Heres to your happy and healthy pregnancy, I have to give you Kudo's your eating very healthy and thats great!! I still think your going to have a Girl though... :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow. I don't see how you work... your stronger than I am... Luckily I work out of my house right now... I have a feeling that me and X are going to end up back together... lol
> 
> Just keep some crackers available... It helped me when I was pregnant, ya know I could of just kicked my ass, I was in so much disbelief that I could possibly be pregnant, how could you not know?? I do have a lil belly on me and I had all the signs... I think when I tripped and hit the concrete on my stomach caused the MC. :( Well I'm not giving up... My time will come...
> 
> Heres to your happy and healthy pregnancy, I have to give you Kudo's your eating very healthy and thats great!! I still think your going to have a Girl though... :haha:

lol yeah it's tough going but i'm 8 weeks on Friday and then hopefully only another 4 weeks of MS and exhaustion and at least people at work will know why I'm tired or grouchy too - I spend a lot of time skiiving on here though atm cos I haven't got the concentration in me lol had a busy day today though actually!

Sorry about your MC - trauma can cause mc so it could be that, but in most cases of mc it's a developmental fault with the embryo and nothing to do with the mother so don't blame yourself hun! 

I'm actually craving healthy foods to be honest banana's seem to be going down very well and hard boiled eggs yuurrmmmy!! I want to find out the sex so will have to see what little bubs is hey?! 

Aww wouldnt it be funny if you ended up pg now after that one time with ex! Just go steady lady - don't take no shit x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thanks girlie... I just figured it was'nt my time yet...

My OH, He's such a good daddy to his kids and I do love him so much... I'm just giving him his space, he's coming back around and thats good, but I'm still going out and having fun with my friends and not sitting around waiting for him... I wish I had snapped a pic last night, hes got the most beautiful blue eyes... and dark hair.. his children are beautiful, his son looks just like him and his daughter takes after him, the stories he tells me... sooo funny... 

Craving banannas and hard boiled eggs... thats too funny, I always here pickles and ice cream and I cringe at the thought of that... but hey, its healthy and good for the bubs.. Hopefully your ms will end soon :flower:

Your progressing really well already 7 weeks and counting... I can't wait till you get the babys heartrate... then we can have a guessing game.. but I kept seeing you with a girl with blonde hair and blue eyes... either way she or he is going to be beautiful... ;)

I really don't think its going to happen this round, but I'm not giving up hope, cuz hope is all we have... :flower: and I'm not taking any shit from anyone... new attitude in check... hehehe

Where is everyone?


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks chick - Mark was very blonde as a kid and has blue eyes too so the likelihood is we will get a blonde haired blue eyed kiddie bless! 

Gonna ask the tech wat the heartrate is tomorrow, if it's quite high then has to be a girl ha ha everyone hopes I'm having a boy cos there are tons of girls in our family! 

I think it's the protein I'm craving! 

your ex sounds lovely I do hope everything works out well with him for you :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Nessie... Me too... I'm just gonna take one day at a time, thats all I can do..
Yep definately protein... eggs are high in protein and banannas is your potassium... ;)

Ohhh your going to the dr. tomorrow... FABULOUS!!... Can't wait to find out ur bubs heartrate... either way your both going to be a great Mommie and Daddy.. :hugs:

Well I'm gonna go do the laundry, thanks for the convo Nessie... Talk to ya soon!


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie is haveing a BOY so if you wanna make a bet Kimmie im all for it lol


----------



## Nessicle

now now ladies i'll take all bets......as long as the price is right :haha:

Nice chattin to ya Kim! x


----------



## Wantabean

everytime i log on im the only 1 here :sad2:


----------



## mommaof3

lol she disapeared before she could take me up on the bet


----------



## mommaof3

im here Kirstie how you and spuds feeling


----------



## mommaof3

look at that girl less then 2 weeks and you will be in second tri WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Wantabean

i know its so exciting lol i dnt really feel pregnant anymore so worrying lol how are you? xxx


----------



## girl30

Hi All! Yes, this TTC is driving me nuts and making me so emotional! Im doing the ovulation kit by clear blue and for the last 3 months Im on a 12-13 day ovulation...Today I am at day 12 and NO smiley face (but AF came 2 days early last month putting me at 28day cycle) so thinking MAYBE ill ovulate the 14th..

nonetheless, im feeling the pressure of having sex now and make sure my husband is up for it...then you lay there hoping your cervix is elevated enough...then you wake up and NO Smiley on the stick...so round 2 i guess tonight? then the 2 week wait...its so hard..the waiting, the worry, the anxiety of "missing the little sperm meeting egg" episode :( 

and YES, I am addicted to POS..i have no idea how much I have spent on that stuff over the last few months! :( I thought getting pregnant would be a lot easier than this...


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls i found her! she appeared at about 4. im happy actually cause i knew by temps wasnt pg and was expecting her and began to worry! But now im really looking forward to this month. CD1... that is the last time i will be on CD1 for 9 months. 

Also kinda glad ive had a "normal" cycle since the chem/mc whatever people call it. The nurse said there is a tiny slight more chance of a mc the month after so now im back to normal and it was a 28 day cycle so im confident my lp is defo 14 days and my cycle depends on what day i o. i hope its early this month!!!

So just gonna temp, drink lots of water, use opks and dtd every other day from end of af and then every day between cd 11 and 15 as i have previous o'd on cd12,13 and now 14. 

Im so upbeat. if i wasnt temping then i would of been adament i was pregnant so im glad i saw the two drops as it REALLY prepared me for it. yay!!!!!


----------



## mommaof3

Kirstie I wouldnt worry probably just the fact your getting close to second tri and most symptoms either ease or go away and my ob said once you hit second tri the risk of mc gets very low and that eased my worries some. Im doing good ms has gotten some better at least it isnt an all day thing anymore I fell more tired then usual but its probably all the crazy dreams Ive been haveing I still have viagra nipples lol and Im hopeing once I find out the sex of the baby shopping will be more appealing hopefully that second tri energy boost is on her way I sure could use it


----------



## mommaof3

Rach honey glad she showed and you were prepared now tell your hubby to take his vitamins you need top quality sperm lol and get ready for some marathon baby dancing


----------



## mommaof3

Girl30 yes the roller coaster ttc can make you insane so honey just a deep breath and try and relax


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ill bbiab gonna finish cleaning and hopefully get my lo to take a nap cause mommy and his little brother or sister are in desperate need of one


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Nessie is haveing a BOY so if you wanna make a bet Kimmie im all for it lol


HMMM Let me think about it... OK... Lets do it... Bet for HOT WINGS!! I'll bring em... hehehe Well what you want to bet for... hehehe

Yeah I pop on and off during the day... I'm bad about that... Now I'm on and YOUR OFF... hehehhe


----------



## Nessicle

Hi kirstie can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks :happydance: 

Rachel glad the witch appeared on time and your cycle hasn't been affected by the mc - great to have so much PMA I have high hopes for you this cycle chick!

x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations Kristy on 12 weeks... Woohooo...

Sorry the :witch: got ya Rachel... Keep that awesome PMA going, your time is coming!

Nichole where are you girl? GRRR I get on and you jump off... LOL Good to hear your ms has calmed down... Awaiting your drs appt. can't wait to find out your bubs heart rate... :) I still think Nessie is having a girl... lol She's gonna be gorgeous like her momma :)


----------



## molly85

just wizzing in quickly to up date ff


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

my softcups have arrived!!!! OMG!! how the bloody hell r u ment 2 get them in there!!! there huge!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

squeeze i believe


----------



## xGemxGemx

ha they r fucking huge!!


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Girls!

Sorry to offload but today has been crap, I've had a flare up of my illness which is very similar to chronic fatigue syndrome after about 3 months free. Anyway, it has made me realise that TTC or even NTNP at this time is wrong, hubby was so unsupportive and horrible and how would a child add to all that. If I can't rely on him now then what is it going to be like with another "dependent". Alright I'm well 90 percent of the time but what about the rest???? Hope I'm just being sensitive at the moment and will feel better in the morning???


----------



## Nixilix

Ha they are massive! I ain't used them yet. As long as I do all the bd'ing that I beleive is enough and I dontget bfp then it's just not meant to be that month.


----------



## Nixilix

Aaahhh mrsbb1.... Hope u r ok. I don't know waht to suggest. I hope u can workthrough this xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs: rachel but i am thinking now we can test together , am i right - 2 weeks til u ov?? we can be bump buddies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww mrs b :hugs: men can be idiots at the best of times :hugs: have a nice bubbly bath and get an early night, i know it always makes me feel better..wen things get me down xxxxx


----------



## molly85

lol you guys i have gone I candy mental again have you seen them?

Mrs BB soz can't rememer your name whats up?


----------



## Nixilix

Yes gem, I'm sooooo happy I have an o buddy then a 2ww buddy and now a bump buddy!! Whoop whoop!! So o'ing around the 17th???? This makes me very happy!!!! Whn u bd'ing?


----------



## MrsBB1

Tis true men suck sometimes!! I'm on the verge of taking my pill again tonight thats how bad I feel - but will wait till morning when hopefully I'll feel better. 

Hi Jo, I'm Karen by the way.


----------



## molly85

sorry karen men do suck but we need their swimmers


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> Yes gem, I'm sooooo happy I have an o buddy then a 2ww buddy and now a bump buddy!! Whoop whoop!! So o'ing around the 17th???? This makes me very happy!!!! Whn u bd'ing?

:happydance: 2 :bfp: S comin R way!!!!!!!

:yipee::wohoo: im so happy !!! o buddy!!! 2ww buddy!!! bump buddy!!! :)

well i :sex: sun and mon so need 2 tonite....really gona try every other day till ov!!!! think i ov anywer from the 17th to 19th!!! will prob buy some opks at the weekend!!! im soooo excited!!! will start :sex: prob 15th or 16th even thou i know should have a break to get strong :spermy:

read ure gona :sex: every other day 2 ...ru doin the smep?? i kinda followin that and loadsa water!!! prob hpt on fri 28th 

ohhh i hope this is it 4 us chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

MrsBB1 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Sorry to offload but today has been crap, I've had a flare up of my illness which is very similar to chronic fatigue syndrome after about 3 months free. Anyway, it has made me realise that TTC or even NTNP at this time is wrong, hubby was so unsupportive and horrible and how would a child add to all that. If I can't rely on him now then what is it going to be like with another "dependent". Alright I'm well 90 percent of the time but what about the rest???? Hope I'm just being sensitive at the moment and will feel better in the morning???



Is it fibro? I have that. So I totally understand. Its hard when you will need his support. I rest alot during the day. Did you talk to him about it? I did with my Dh.


----------



## xGemxGemx

i cant believe 11 days has come since my af!!! ov is gona come fast!!!! cant wait!!!! xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

right girls im going to go get my :sex: haha I WILL GET A BFP THIS MONTH!!!! LOL

pma xxxxxxxxxxxx

love u girlys 

wooooooo 2 my future ov buddy xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Rachel .. I think the cycle after mc/chemical is the hardest and temps seem to be wackier. :dust: to you this cycle darling.

Gem.. Awesome you will have a buddy for the 2ww.

I want a buddy :cry: I have had this pain in my pubic bone all the way up to my hip in my muscle for 2 days now. and some stuff def going on in my stomach.


----------



## MrsBB1

shaerichelle said:


> MrsBB1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Sorry to offload but today has been crap, I've had a flare up of my illness which is very similar to chronic fatigue syndrome after about 3 months free. Anyway, it has made me realise that TTC or even NTNP at this time is wrong, hubby was so unsupportive and horrible and how would a child add to all that. If I can't rely on him now then what is it going to be like with another "dependent". Alright I'm well 90 percent of the time but what about the rest???? Hope I'm just being sensitive at the moment and will feel better in the morning???
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fibro? I have that. So I totally understand. Its hard when you will need his support. I rest alot during the day. Did you talk to him about it? I did with my Dh.Click to expand...

He knows all about it but today has been really awful. I was diagnosed last year so he knows all there is to know he's just being an arse. :growlmad: It just made me realise what would happen if he was like that with a child :nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

MrsBB1 said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBB1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> Sorry to offload but today has been crap, I've had a flare up of my illness which is very similar to chronic fatigue syndrome after about 3 months free. Anyway, it has made me realise that TTC or even NTNP at this time is wrong, hubby was so unsupportive and horrible and how would a child add to all that. If I can't rely on him now then what is it going to be like with another "dependent". Alright I'm well 90 percent of the time but what about the rest???? Hope I'm just being sensitive at the moment and will feel better in the morning???
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fibro? I have that. So I totally understand. Its hard when you will need his support. I rest alot during the day. Did you talk to him about it? I did with my Dh.Click to expand...
> 
> He knows all about it but today has been really awful. I was diagnosed last year so he knows all there is to know he's just being an arse. :growlmad: It just made me realise what would happen if he was like that with a child :nope:Click to expand...

My husband is the most understanding guy, but sometimes when I am not feeling well he can be such an arse. I think its because they feel helpless and dont quite understand. I kinda got that information from my DH. and made my own assumption.


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs to u mrsbb1. Im sure you will feel better in the morning. Hi everyone else. Im in a&e just now. Dh has had paralysis on left side of face since he woke up. I hope its nothing serious. :cry: on a brighter note, we got a puppy 2day. She is a nova scotia duck tolling retriever x german shepherd x


----------



## molly85

pictures ASAP. 
Big hugs all round tonight.


----------



## mommaof3

Yay for the new puppy so what is her name gonna be? so sorry your dh is unwell hope it is nothing serious


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies my darling dh is home and takeing the lo outside so im gonna have myself a nice nap lol ill bbiab 

Diane hope your dh is ok keep us updated please


----------



## Nixilix

Diane thinking of u xxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole. :flower: im open to suggestions for names girls. Will add photos asap. Fxd dh is ok. His sister in new york had a brain tumour that started that way. But prayin whole heartedly its nothing like that. Why are bad things hapnin 2 me? I must be a real bitch lol, lol? Hmm not really appropiate x


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Diane


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww di xxxxx hope ur oh is okay :hugs: 
so glad u got a furbaby xxxxx put up a pic!!

hiya callie, jo, and shan and every1 else xxx how are you all ladies? pls update me on ur cycles? and callie on ur gorgeous bump xxx
softcups are actually dead easy to put in....cant feel a thing!!! haha and there massive!! ummmm that doesnt sound so good!! well i tested with 2 before we :sex: and (tmi) but wen i pulled them out i had white stretchy cm????? wtf?? im not meant to be oving yet?? so confuzzled!!!!! used concieve + too and softcup in now!! i put it in straight after think thats right. wheres ness when u need to ask her advice lols xxx think softcup is workin anyway....im thinkin obviously some gona dribble out ( omg sayin this just sounds so wrong and gross) sorry xx but mainly i think all stayed up there hehe 

:)


----------



## xGemxGemx

di all this bad luck means u deserve some good at the end of it......im thinkin bfp soon 4u lady xxxxxxxx

hiya nicole xxxx :)


----------



## calliebaby

I swear, the night that we conceived, I barely kept my hips elevated longer than 10 minutes...so I think you will be just fine.
I am absolutely exhausted today. The nausea is a bit worse today as well. I think I need to work harder at eating a good breakfast, that seems to help the nausea. 
How are you Gem? I know that it is possible to get several patches of fertile cm in one cycle, so I would just keep on :sex: if I were you.


----------



## calliebaby

xGemxGemx said:


> di all this bad luck means u deserve some good at the end of it......im thinkin bfp soon 4u lady xxxxxxxx
> 
> hiya nicole xxxx :)

I agree.:hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww callie hopefully in a couple of weeks now it will soon pass 4 you xxx :hugs: im so excited 4u!!! are you going to find out the sex?

hehe all this cm is probo due to all the water im drinkin - yippeee!!! hopefully i will be little miss fertile over the next 2 weeks :) im not temping, im not stressing, i feel really happy :) i might not even opk because if it happens it happens, think i will just :sex: as much as poss and use the smep, concieve + and softcups!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah, we are going to find out. It should be around July 22nd or so.

I never used opks. I just charted to make sure that I ovulated since I was having such strange cycles previously.


----------



## calliebaby

Alright. Nap time. 

Has anyone heard from Loren lately?


----------



## xGemxGemx

there is so much u can do, just readin one girl in softcups has done loads and jst got a bfp, even had her fella on vitamins. there is soooo much we cud do.....but just goin to give this a try and fxd xxxxxxxxx maybe i should temp, so i deffo know when im ov'ing. maybe its 2 late. anyway im off 2 bed im so tired, night night girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls :hugs: he is being seen just nw so im waiting in the waitin room. Will keep u girls updated xx sorry im not offering much advice or support lately, my heads just been too much "all over the place " but im thinkin of u all x


----------



## jelliebabie

lorens fine callie. She text me x


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Diane. I actually have paralysis in my face quite often and lately I have been having issues talking. This started five years ago.. Its hemipheligic migraines. It comes and goes. Its like my brain function slows down and I cant speak right and sometimes I lose the use of my legs or an arm. I think its genetic for me.

I hope DH is fine and its just a pinched nerve. I am praying for you.<3
COngrats on the new puppy. Maybe you can find a name that has meaning behind it.

Hi Callie, I know what you mean about exhausation. I am taking a bath and going to bed! Its not even 7 pm!

Hi Gem, Glad you got to use the softcups! I never seen those things but hear they are huge!


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hugs to u mrsbb1. Im sure you will feel better in the morning. Hi everyone else. Im in a&e just now. Dh has had paralysis on left side of face since he woke up. I hope its nothing serious. :cry: on a brighter note, we got a puppy 2day. She is a nova scotia duck tolling retriever x german shepherd x


Congrats on the puppy Diane.... So happy for you..:happydance:


----------



## Shey

Aww Di congrats on the new puppy


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls. I love u all so much :flower: hospital have given steroids for dh and think its bells palsy. Fxd it is, but he is to go to gp 2mro and probs get more tests done, bt fxd thats all it is. Will put puppy photos up 2mro. Nicole, ur rite, wet kisses do help ease the pain. We are thinking of naming her heidi or precious but u girls can give me a few suggestions once i put photos up. She is so cute tho and has taken a liking to chewing my trainers lol. Thanks kirstie 4 being so kind in offering me a pup, i just couldnt wait that long lol. What type of dog is poppy? I love that name too! X


----------



## jelliebabie

and she is so greedy lol. A total lil grubber! Appetite of a horse lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol What are you gonna feed her Diane. Does she eat your dinner too?

I figured DH was having a nerve issue. My paralysis in my face lasts about 4 hours. How long did he have it?


----------



## Shey

Sorry to hear bout your DH Di, I hope he gets better.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shey and shan. He has had it all day shan. Apparently if its bells then it can last a long time. So long as its nothing sinister im happy! Ive learnt recently to appreciate what u have cos life cud be so much worse. 1 valuable life lesson learnt :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes that is so true. I just deal with what I have going on as well. I have made it this far. I feel for him Its hard to have face paralysis. One this I did is hold my face. lol probably cause my mouth twitches. 

Hug and Love up your DH.

Love ya Diane, but I have barely kept my eyes open for 5 hours time to :sleep:

:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Sweet dream Shan hope you have a nice night and a good nights rest


----------



## calliebaby

Diane- acupuncture with electro- stimulation can be very effective in helping the effects of bell's palsy if started in the early stages. :hugs:
I can't wait to see pics of your puppy!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls

Diane so sorry to hear you were in hospital with DH last night I'm glad they think it's nothing sinister and pray that is the case xxxx

Gem the softcups seem big but they fit in so easily! You'd be surprised how big the space is up there :haha:

Di - been looking at names with meaning for your new pup and here are a few suggestions I found that are nice:-

Selima - brings comfort/peace
Adora - beloved one
Ahava - cherished one
Alamea - precious
Ami - Friend
Amory - loved one
Andra - strong and courageous (like you Di!)
Chesna - bringing peace/calm
Damara - fertility goddess
Devorah - honey bee (perhaps in memory)

Just a few anyway there are tons more here 

https://www.name-meanings.com/girls.php?choice=meaning&gender=&s=1000


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Well finally managed to get appt with docs this morning

So, I went and he has said that 14 days is the normal for testing. So, I am to do another hpt on Monday if :witch: hasn't got me. He also said that shop bought hpt are more sensitive than the ones on the NHS.

I am still to go back and see him next Friday, as this is an area is particularly interested in. 

He apparently takes a class every 2 weeks on the Billings Method???

So, really I am no further forward.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks so much ness. Great list of names there. Devorah, honeybee brought tears to my eyes :flower: and thanks alot callie too x


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane:) 

I am gonna look up some names. I was so tired. How are you?

I know I ovd. My temps aren't that high. I'm nervous. I wake up sweating and my temps are normal! I'm thinking of using progesterone cream. Hows dh doing?


----------



## Shey

Morning Ladies

Diane how is your DH doing? 

I know a few names for dogs. 
how about Aphrodite,or Athena, or Bella or princess

Shan did you get a good night's rest?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey not really. tired still.
how are you


----------



## Nessicle

Just wanted to let you girls know I had my scan. All looking perfect! Little prawn is perfect, heartbeat 158bpm!! technician said very healthy heartbeat here is a piccie! The blob at the bottom is the yolk sac!
 



Attached Files:







8.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG Ness :happydance: Sabens heartbeat was that high:)


----------



## Nessicle

he he it was amazing Shan!! I really didnt think I'd actually get to hear the heartbeat! My mum cried! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww It is amazing. I had my first scan and 6 weeks and then the next was 18 weeks.. Its the best to hear a heartbeat then it eases your mind.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am so freaking hot lately ...I have the fan on high and I am naked burning up. Dh had covers on thats totally unusual ..


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it was so amazing! 

Bless you shan send some heat my way I'm freezing constantly!


----------



## shaerichelle

I would love to. I cant even take hot showers :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh I could murder a warm bath right now it's freezing at work! air vents right above my desk! only about 9 degrees outside atm too! brrrr


----------



## shaerichelle

What 9 degrees! OMG what are they thinking. Its like 65 here. I could use the winter weather.

I posted something is first tri. I am having a bad day.


----------



## Nessicle

yep 9 degrees in yorkshire - so sick of the cold weather!

Sorry you're having a bad day honey xx


----------



## shaerichelle

its okay. just nervous bout a sticky beanie...


----------



## Nessicle

bless you - couldnt see your post in first tri...?x


----------



## jelliebabie

wow nessie! Amazing. A little life growing in ur tum. Its a miracle blessing. Sorry ur havin a bad day shan. Email me. Thanks 4 the name suggestions shey x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Diane! I know it's so surreal! Cant wait for Mark to hear the heartbeat and see the scan at 12 weeks! Only 4 weeks to go! Flown by but gone slow if that makes sense lol! 

I hope you're DH is feeling better now Di :hugs: you're having a rough time of it lately you totally deserve a bfp now xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...652-need-advice-progesterone-cream-temps.html


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie beautiful pic you have up hope it has eased your mind seeing your little bean and hearing the heartbeat and 9 degrees omg its gonna be like 85 here today already got the ac crankin it was so hot in here last night I couldnt sleep I kept dreaming about snakes and huge bugs it wasnt a pleasant night 

Diane I cant suggest names till I see the little cuties face so we need some pics SOON lol I hope your dh is doing better that can be a scarey thing even if it isnt anything serious

Shan :hugs: I wouldnt worry to much about the proestrgen I doubt you would be so hot if yours was low


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane sent you an email


----------



## mommaof3

ok so I woke up with a HUGE pimple on my face WTH I havent had acne since I was 16


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole thank you :hugs: Dh told me to stop temping lol. He said this is unusual you are freezing me out. Usually I do this to you. I had the fan on, windows open and was naked and its raining out lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey Everyone... Another lovely day here in KY hitting the 70's today ;) Had a weird dream last night, me in NICU taking care of my baby boy?? my heart sank, then I woke up... GRRR

Congrats Nessie on your scan, a very healthy bubs... EXCELLENT... good strong heart rate... Umm I'm thinking its gonna be a boy after all... where is Nichole... lol... :happydance:

Sooo sorry Diane, you've had a rough few weeks my heart goes out to you... :hugs:

Just dropped in to say Hi... Hope everyone has a Great Day.... :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole , dont you love hormones? I have one on my nose right on the tip


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: Kim! Hope you enjoy the weather.. Go to the beach and find some hunks!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Nicole!! yeah it's helped so much feel so relieved that all is well!! Bubs just looked so sweet just laying there growing and heartbeat flickering away! bubs is measuring 7+4 but he said for the sake of 2 days wouldnt bother changing any dates! 

yeah it's 9 degrees centigrade though not fahrenheit :)


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you! ha ha kim I hope to find out the sex at 20 weeks so I'll keep you posted :haha: 

Nicole my skin has been atrocious since getting pregnant it's greasy spotty and grey lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> :hi: Kim! Hope you enjoy the weather.. Go to the beach and find some hunks!

:wave: Hey Shan... Umm No beach here... just the stinky Ohio River... lol

Hope to hear of a surprise soon ;)


----------



## mommaof3

Im right here Kim lol 

well Im not likeing this at all when I say huge I meen this sucker is big I havent had a breakout when I was pregnant before at least not with the last two I cant remember back 18 years with my daughter but I am not happy about it


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> Thank you! ha ha kim I hope to find out the sex at 20 weeks so I'll keep you posted :haha:
> 
> Nicole my skin has been atrocious since getting pregnant it's greasy spotty and grey lol

Welcome to pregnancy... I got zits on my cleavage and back... gross huh...
oh and the brown patches on my lil nose... :haha:

Very nice pic of the bubs... He's gonna be a healthy tall one is'nt he :)


----------



## Nessicle

Mark's 6ft so I hope so! 

yep spots on my back and cleavage and all across my chest lol even my shoulders!


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, I hope a surprise is soon too, lol Well you need to take a roadtrip to a beach.
Where some hunky hot tan guys are. ( I am feeling like Brandy right now) lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole, lol its gotta be a girl!


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry to leave you all, but I need to shower, my boobs are hurting


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nicole put some heat on it and it will come to a head and bust it... Got to love the nicities of pregnancy... lol poor thing... HAPPY 14 Weeks!! :happydance: Hope the ms is calming down now... :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah Ness same here what the heck I want the damn pregnancy glow you hear about and let me tell you Im a cranky witch today I cant sleep feel like my damn feet are on fire I have sausages for toes now I have a huge Zit on my chin if it was green Id look like the witch from the wizard of oz I cant stop crying my eyes are all red and swollen sorry ladies I know Im lucky and shouldnt complain must just be mega hormones kicking in


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Kim it seems to be at least not as bad and I havent puked since the weekend oh I forgot to tell you my pregnancy mask has hit with a vengance I have a nice brown patch over my lip and it has spread to my puffy swollen cheaks UGH


----------



## mommaof3

my dh calls it my Burt Reynolds omg Im a cross between him and the witch off Oz with sausage toes


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Thanks Kim it seems to be at least not as bad and I havent puked since the weekend oh I forgot to tell you my pregnancy mask has hit with a vengance I have a nice brown patch over my lip and it has spread to my puffy swollen cheaks UGH

Awww your poor thing, well good news... after you give birth it will disappear... THAT was the first thing I noticed on me but did'nt think I was pregnant cuz I have a lil belly on me already... lol I'd rather have the glow myself... lol Sausage toes... John just made a comment on mine the other day OH SHIT.... lol

Smack your husband for me... thats not nice to tease you... only a few weeks more and we finally get to hear the sex of the babes... woohooo...

Oh I just did the Jenny Remey thingy... gonna find out when I conceive... IF I have'nt already haha... Gloria keeps saying June or July, she was with me last night and she said I could be now, but I doubt it... AF is on her way I can feel it... GRRRRRRR Well theres next month ;)


----------



## mommaof3

my internet is being a pain im gonna reset my modem and router bbiab


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OK, just sitting hear waiting for my email confirmation... woohoo... I just don't want any not good surprises... :haha: 

UPDATE: Just sent in my information... hopefully I will find out within the hour... I will post it as soon as I get it... :happydance:
Shannon you should try it... Its only 8.00 woohooo Can't wait!! :happydance:

Where did everyone go again... I get on and people leave :( stinkies... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, I would but Dh is saying I am getting a bfp May 15th after having a breakdown. I just dont believe him and I am thinking hes getting my hopes up.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Be strong, from what I hear your chart sounds promising... I just read that alot of girls are getting good results... You know me, Ms. Curious so I did it... Mom was like if its Gods Will its Gods Will... and I said It helps to have a sperm donor too... haha
TMI... I just wiped and it was a pale pink with clear cm? and I'm NOT supposed to start till May 11th or 12th GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

pink is old blood. I am due May 15th for my period. My chart would look even better if it showed ovulation. 

im trying to stay strong its hard.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes its hard especially when you have been trying for so long it seems... Keep your chin up it will happen. I know it will :hugs:

light pink blood is not old blood silly... lol probably just starting a week early??? who knows... Going to get an exam on the 17th to make sure everything is OK...


----------



## Shey

I went to the doctor today, cause of my sinuses and cough again. They did a chest x-ray and the doctor said my chest and lungs r fine, but I have a defective septum so he put me on antibiotics and cough medicine, and told me to take allergy medicine with the antibiotics.

Shan I am praying that you get your BFP this month, or i'll be your surrogate.

Hey Kim how are you doing?


----------



## xGemxGemx

ness love ur foto xx so gud 2 hear a heartbeat !! 
shan, pma this could be ur month. 
im tired...early nite 4 me. want the next few weeks to come fast!! 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi guys xo

Sorry I haven't been on in a while..my computer is really messed up. I hope that reformatting is gonna help. Just waiting on the disc to get here. Grr!

How is everyone? Someone give me a quickie update :D

I miss yall!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness got her scan today. 

Im having issues today :cry:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...652-need-advice-progesterone-cream-temps.html

sometimes I hate computers


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww nessie! I see baby bubs! Congrats :D :D :D

Shan, sorry you're having a hard time. I know nothing about prog cream, so I'm no help at all :(

I'm so cold :( UGH. Theres major drafts in our house because of the unfinished ceilings here. I want this building done.....it's ruining my whole pregnancy! I'm supposed to be enjoying this time. GRRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

When will they be done?

I guess if taken at the wrong time progesterone cream can delay ovulation, but as soon as I get 98 temp ff says I have ovd. So progesterone cream maybe able to get my temp up and help me sustain a pregnancy.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm not sure..could still be a week or so. Which is too damned long for me. We are sleeping in my DD's room now, cuz they're working in ours...that means no :sex: lol...NOOOO!!!!!

Ohh cool about prog cream..sounds handy!


----------



## shaerichelle

I seem to have a higher sex drive. I could not handle it!

A week isnt to bad if the whole house will be done!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Meh, the building will be done..we still need painters and then wooden floors laid..but its a big chunk of it all done.

Well, as usual, I'm soooo tired. so I'm gonna crash. Will try to pop in as soon as I get my comp reformatted..Fx'd for you ShanShan :D <3


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy,

I couldnt handle someone here cleaning my windows. Cant imagine how it is at your place.

Night


----------



## molly85

hey going to sort ffout


----------



## molly85

well that made a whole ton of no use. bloody thing


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel the same way


----------



## molly85

shan i did theanalyse itsaysits ok
I thinkwe arelooking at 5 - 9days until potential egg


----------



## shaerichelle

not bad jo. I just need another high temp


----------



## molly85

cld be intresting


----------



## Shey

Well I hope you ladies have a lovely night. I'm calling it a night early.


----------



## molly85

Anyone out there?


----------



## shaerichelle

me...How are you

OMG look at my ticker :cry: I cant believe it.


----------



## molly85

thats over half way through the 2ww so actually very good less waiting time


----------



## shaerichelle

I know. I am testing May 15th

How are you?


----------



## molly85

i was ok til matt winged the house was a mess and wants waitress service. Bloody men I think I am going for another 43 days


----------



## shaerichelle

I actually begged for cleaning service and tbh it isnt that great! I need a new cleaner. my windows are cleaned nice!

Tell Matt to clean himself lol.

Well hopefully your cycle shortens this month:) I am shock that mine is going to be normal after an 84 day cycle.


----------



## molly85

we told you it would sort itself out did you do opks?


----------



## shaerichelle

It did. I didnt do any opks this month just temped and did the soy isoflavones...I knew when I ovd. I felt it it was different than before.:)


----------



## molly85

eugh started the house work.cleaner would be lovely we just haven't finished sorting through stuff isince we moved in. lol we moved in a year ago


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, I still have to unpack my room. Its the only room in the house not unpacked!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi yall

My computer is deciding to work a little bit. I think it sensed I was about to break it and go insane from no bnb.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol dont mess with hormones


----------



## molly85

lol.
We have done so much renovation and decorating we couldn't truly unpack. bring on baby stuff gd knows where itwill go


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. at least your place is looking good.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I used to think renovating was fun...I'm over that now lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

I need to finish my office.

I just ate my cereal now I feel like I wanna hurl and sleep. :sick:


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan Im sorry. I hope you feel better 

Hi PLB how are you doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Shey..doin good. We have some sunshine today, so I can actually do some laundry. FINALLY


----------



## mommaof3

morning ladies ugh ms has hit out of the blue this am 

My Dh and his brother want us to build a new house over on his farm I just keep ignoring both of them


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Nicole..MS still has you? :( Dang.

I've felt nauseated when I don't eat.......hmm, like now. Better grab something. Urgh. 

Build a house on his land? He makes it sound so easy lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Morning ladies, hows things going?

Damn Nicole still battling the ms, so sorry to hear, sounds like this child is gonna be a fighter... :haha: a tomboy.. a girl just like me... hehehe
I'd love to have a house on the farm... sounds lovely... Do it girlie.. but not so close to his brothers house... :haha: I LOVE privacy myself...

Well hello Ms Brandy, glad to hear your doing well and the house is almost done.. I hate doing laundry..

:wave: Jo, Shey and Shannon...

Still awaiting my conception reading GRRRRRRRRR should get it any time.. Spotting stopped, no cramps, nothing... :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Yeah he would give us our own piece of land actually I think its just so he can be closer to his nephew he already has him spoiled beyond belief and is all excited about the new baby im fine with it but I want no part of the stress I dont wanna know anything untill its time to move in lol


----------



## shaerichelle

hi girls..look at my ticker


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nichole I hear ya on that.. It sounds lovely as long as you don't have to do anything.. make the men do it all... even the packing... :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Kim I was reading the Jenny Remmy thing sounds fun but how long is it suppose to take to get your reading Ugh im terrible I just bribed my 2 year old with pocpcorn so I could have his goldfish crackers they are the only thing that seems to sit well this am


----------



## shaerichelle

you are lucky your bil is so awesome nicole, but I wouldnt want to build.


----------



## mommaof3

Yay Shan looks like things are getting back on track 

and are you kidding me Kim if I left packing up to those two id never find anything ever again my dh cant even keep track of his phone,wallet and keys


----------



## Shey

Im watching a baby story and the guy just gave his wife a necklace with the breast cancer ribbon and two lil baby shoe charms on it one is pink and one is blue it was so sweet. the wife is a breast cancer survivor and she is pregnant with their 2nd child which is a boy. I wanted to cry cause that was so sweet.


----------



## mommaof3

I am lucky Shan he lived with us for a little while after Jesse was born and they are very close he's divorced with two boys there 21 and 17 I think he is just lonely and is worried when he gets his house done he will be alone on that big farm and all he talks about is all the fun he could have with Jesse a 4 wheeler has been mentioned several times lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan Ov'd!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D lol


----------



## molly85

the house isn't exactly lovely but it ours and the banks lol and that is the importnt bi we have a little garden for molly and roger and a shed for junk.
Bloody election noone candecide on who the prime minister will be. Nicole those pics are so cool is that wooded area yours?


----------



## Shey

Yay Shan you O'vd woot woot I am happy for you. time for the fun to begin!


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Yay Shan looks like things are getting back on track
> 
> and are you kidding me Kim if I left packing up to those two id never find anything ever again my *dh cant even keep track of his phone,wallet and keys*

thats me lol.

i know im in shock. now i know why i see my veins and have painful boobs :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks shey


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Kim I was reading the Jenny Remmy thing sounds fun but how long is it suppose to take to get your reading Ugh im terrible I just bribed my 2 year old with pocpcorn so I could have his goldfish crackers they are the only thing that seems to sit well this am

Thats too funny... shame on you Nicole.. bribbing your LO so you can have his goldfish, whats next his animal crackers too :haha: gotta luv those cravings...

I'm still waiting, the girls said it could take from 1 hour to 1 to 2 days... Its been 12 hours and I'm getting nervous now... I hope I don't get some bad news... :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> mommaof3 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Shan looks like things are getting back on track
> 
> and are you kidding me Kim if I left packing up to those two id never find anything ever again my *dh cant even keep track of his phone,wallet and keys*
> 
> thats me lol.
> 
> i know im in shock. now i know why i see my veins and have painful boobs :haha:Click to expand...


Awesome news Shann... Woohooo My boobs have been huge and veiny as all get out, hurts too... FXD this is your month Shannon :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

I had seen that on the local news here Jo seems like a big mess and thats my dads farm we were down there helping him clear out some trees I think were going back this sunday to cut some more down my lo loves it down there he can run and yell and get into all kinds of stuff lol


----------



## mommaof3

and Oh yeah I forgot papaw has a tractor thats the major attraction for the lo


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim I know im terrible stealing my sons goldfish its amazing what you will resort to when pregnant


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont want to be a goldfish stealer :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Ok well I suffered for stealing his golodfish becasue the smell of popcorn is just nasty and the house will smell like it for the rest of the day lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay girlies I need to shower.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> Ok well I suffered for stealing his golodfish becasue the smell of popcorn is just nasty and the house will smell like it for the rest of the day lmao

air freshner lol


----------



## mommaof3

yeah that doesnt work I cant even burn my candles most days 

but I will get him some more goldfish I have to go to the grocery because Jo has given me a terrible craveing for cheesecake that I cant get over its all I have thought about for 2 days lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ahhh Lovely cravings... I can't wait to get those... :haha:

Where has everyone gone? this thread has died down alot... no one talks anymore... Did I fart or something... :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna get off here and go to the grocery ill be back on after while you all have a great day 

Diane if you see this hope your dh is doing better today enjoy your new furbaby


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: BYE NICOLE... Have a good day... Hope the MS calms down for ya... :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim hope you get your reading soon


----------



## mommaof3

Bye Kim you have a good day to and thanks 
Shan and Jo bye girls have a good day


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: MEEEEEEEEEE Tooo... I can't wait to get it... Woot Woot... Cyazzzzzzz


----------



## molly85

don't blame me nicole i have 3 more newyorkers to eat


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies :wave: 
yay shan ovd :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: this better be it for you huni :dust: praying for a sticky bean for you. 

i would love to live on a farm!!! im still a big kid at heart so would love all that space to run around in lol 

diane i am thinking of you :hugs: 

ness thats a wicked photo!!! 

kim could you possible already be up the duff :rofl: maybe the ex came in useful after all lol 

well i am now officially bricking it!!! dating scan is on wednesday. cant believe i have got this far but really scared that it will be bad news :sad2: 

how is everyone? xxx


----------



## molly85

u hold on to that spud u. it has a world of potatoie goodness ahead of it. Matt needs dragging for a walk


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Kristy.. Don't worry hun... Everything is going to be just fine.. I know it... :hugs:

Umm IF I was he has some powerful ones... I'm pretty sure AF is on her way... :haha: UPDATE: The :witch: has officially arrived... Gross... lol
IF I happens it happens... I'm in NOOOO Hurry.. ;)

I got a conception reading yesterday, I'm still awaiting the details... :)
Can't wait...


----------



## Wantabean

sorry the bitch got you. thats a good way of thinking !! you will only stress yourself out!! well i have decided about 10 mins ago that i wanted to go see my brother for weekend so leaving for dundee in about 5 mins :happydance: yay. there is an awsome metal night in the union so going there :happydance: :happydance: i really need to get out of stirling!! grr lol 

jo my juice came squirting out my nose wen i read that lol you crack me up xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Have a fun weekend Kirstie!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kirstie. I hope it is to..Because I have been having some different things going on in my body. My pubic bone kills. I can barely cross my legs...

Jo. Does Matt have a dog collar? :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Where is Diane? Can anyone text her to make sure she is okay?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Kristy... I'm super stoked... Have a good weekend. :)


----------



## molly85

lol kirstie hope it'sa good one. I'll try shan. nope no collar and instead ofa walk we had a nap. i got up and dried thelaundry,cleaned the kitchen andshowered and hes still asleep.i'm have museli and cheese cake then bed


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :) xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

sori about af kim xxx :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

hi all no one missed me :haha: 

sorry not been on all day I've been suffering with a terrible migraine since late yesterday afternoon, I've been off work all day just sleeping with an eye mask on seeing as I can't take any painkillers. Managed to sleep it off only been up a couple of hours and had some food! 

Thank you guys about the scan! I still keep thinking back to it and seeing my lil prawn laid there with it's strong beating heart it was adorable! Good luck Kirstie for your scan everything will be fantastic don't be scared :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya :)

awww i hate call of duty ....oh has been on the friggin xbox live all nite and i need a :sex: haha 2 fit in wiv smep....he is unaware!!! dnt want him 2 kno lol. grrrrrrrr jus heard him crack open another beer ......ANNOYING!!!!

Hope every1s okay, awww try not 2 worry kirstie hun....wait till u see that amazin lil bubz xxxxxxx

diane wer ru the thread has gone so quiet?? hows your oh now?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Im doing great Gem.

Where is Diane?

Gem you should go in there and seduce him. lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya shan xxx

how are u???
he is still on tha stupid thing grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
not herd from di, i hope shes okay saw she was readin b4 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Shes still down there..
I am doing good. I ovd. My belly is so bloated. I tried to eat dinner and it made me wanna hurl. ugh.

How are you? Tell oh you want to give him a bj it will get him to move :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gem and shan :hugs: just caught up with all the posts. Dhs condition has got a bit worse. I feel sorry for him. His face is lopsided and its difficult 4 him to eat x


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Diane, can he do anything for it?


----------



## jelliebabie

saliva is bad 4 swimmers. Unless bj after bd. With an extra soapy wash 1st lol. Unless u love seafood of course :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I just read in 1 to 2 months most people recover after meds. I am thinking of you..and Immy. I feel for him. Its awful feeling.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> saliva is bad 4 swimmers. Unless bj after bd. With an extra soapy wash 1st lol. Unless u love seafood of course :haha:

lmao


----------



## jelliebabie

he is on a week course of steroids shan, its meant to help with the symptoms. Fxd. Am so happy u have ovd :dance: :yipee: :wahoo: :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

I already feel I am preggo I had an id on cd 6. tried to eat steak tonight it didnt work with me and I also have been bloated after I eat lately!
Thanks:hugs:

How long will it take on weak course


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan x my brother told me tonight that my mum said if id really loved honeybee i wudnt have got another dog so soon. Its really hurt me x


----------



## jelliebabie

i meant 1 wks course shany, 7 days. Strong dose. Some people have a quick recovery. Some never make a full recovery. Im praying its ur month babe. U deserve it so much. I want u and senthil to get ur precious gift xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, Ignore your mom! Thats so mean!! Honeybee was precious and so is the new pups. I think you should name her Shanthi it means peace. Its a Sanskirt/Indian name:)


----------



## shaerichelle

7 days.. how long has it been and he has gotten worse?
I understand why you are worried. Its not fair:cry: How is he feeling about himself? I feel like a ****** when I get it. Im praying for you and your DH.

I hope this is my month too. With my breasts they way they feel..I have even had the pain in my armpits today by my breasts. I always have to wear a bra:wacko: they hurt that bad.


----------



## shaerichelle

r e t a r d is what the ***** mean they block it out lol


----------



## jelliebabie

shantih is a beautiful name shan but i knw a horse called that, great suggestion tho. Its only his 2nd day shan but apparently it can develop to its worst over the course of a few days. He is feeling rather self consious. Has to drink thru a straw. As long as its not life threatening tho we have to be grateful. With all that pain shan u beta have a bfp at the end of it lol! I think its ur month tho babe. Love u x


----------



## jelliebabie

how is saben shan? And ur dsds? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Well tell him he has a lovely caring wifey. I am sure he knows that. I am sure he feels so thankful for being okay. Well I will pray that he will have all the symptoms go away. Did you all tell the docs about his sister in New York?

I sure the hell hope the bfp comes. I feel it is. Having different things go on I remember with Saben and have not experienced since then. God that feels forever ago.

My stepdaughters name is Harshini it means Joy:)


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> how is saben shan? And ur dsds? X

Sabens hit the lovely age. :haha:Mouthy like his momma and its not a good thing:dohh:

Well my dsds I guess were okay havent seen them in a few weeks. They are busy with their dance and gymnastics the weekends we are suppose to have them.

Hows Diane feeling?


----------



## jelliebabie

we told the dr. Same dr that saw his sister when she was over here. He said it would be very unlikely 4 them both to have the same thing. So hopin hes right. There are some lovely indian names shan! Maybe i will look some more up! Got my preseed thru. Cd16 for me. No bd since last cycle. Dnt knw if i will ov but not fussed tbh! how am i feeling? Sad but have sum hope bk in my heart. My fxd for may16 xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

did u decide to use the progesterone cream shani? X


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone.
:hugs: Diane. I am sure that everything will work out.
Kirstie- I am sure your baby will look just perfect.
Kim- I am sorry that the :witch: got you and thank you for the nice message earlier.
Ness- I am so happy that everything looks good with your baby, and a bit jealous that you got to see yours so soon. I have to wait till 20 weeks for a scan but get to hear the heartbeat in less than 3 weeks:happydance:
Shan- I knew that you ovulated on cd15. I am so happy for you.
Nicole- Sorry the ms has gotten worse again. That really sucks.
Gem- You go get yours!!!:haha:
Loren- Hi where ever you are out there :hi:
Jo- I hope that you are doing well. When is your next doctor's visit?
Ummm......if I missed anyone else, I am sorry. I hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I understand why your are sad. I hope things look up for you babe. I think that you deserve lots of happiness and so wish that for you and Dh. There are a lot of good Indian names for girls not boys. I think we are having a boy:)

Glad you got the preseed. Cant wait for you to try it:happydance: I hope when you use it that you get that bfp!

May 16th? You talking about when I am testing? May 15th. But DH will be gone all next week dont know if I can hold out til then :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I think you have to hold out till then Shan...isn't that the date that your hubby wanted you to test? I think it would be a good day for your digi.:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Callie. I knew it too. Just felt it.

That was a long post. 

9 weeks already! You have to wait til 12 weeks to hear a heartbeat.?


I think they baby is already implanting or something. pains and twinges around my belly button and I am bloated after eating at the end of the night tonight!

How are you


----------



## shaerichelle

You think so Callie? I had a dream I got my bfp on a digi. I dont think I can test without dh here anyways


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. well it didnt seem to do anything last cycle so I think I am just gonna let nature do its thing.. Makes me nervous either way.


----------



## calliebaby

That way there would be no confusion with "is it positive, or not?" I think it saves a lot of worry. Plus, at 16 dpo, it should be pretty accurate.
I am good. Just more tired than ever. I am really hungry but nothing sounds good and I still need to eat something so I can take my prenatal. I am down 5 pounds because I can't seem to eat enough.
I know, 9 weeks already. I am happy. I read somewhere that once you hit 10 weeks the risk of miscarriage goes down to 2%. If the next 3 weeks go by as fast as the first few weeks, I will be hearing the heartbeat in no time:happydance: I cannot wait.
We are telling our parents on Sunday for Mother's Day. I am getting a bit nervous for some reason. I had a bad dream last night that I told my mom and she said,"I figured that you would go and do that." In a really sarcastic way. I know she would never respond like that, she will be thrilled, but it kind of upset me still.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hate vivid dreams. I think when we worry about something so much we dream about it and its not always great. I think that is an awesome present for mothers day. Can you get her a mothers day grandma card. Or sign it happy mothers day grandma lol

Well I have had the food issue for a long time.. I couldnt imagine pregnant and not wanting to eat. That must be hard. Cereal is always good for me. Tried to eat steak earlier and well it just didnt taste good. I love steak. I ate cereal for dinner.

I will wait until 16dpo and take it .. Ill have frer too:)


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Or sign it happy mothers day grandma lol

That is exactly what we are going to do.

I am hungry just nothing sounds good....now that you mention cereal, I may have to give that a try.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ugh this board isnt working again.

Callie thats awesome she will be excited. cereal is always my fallback..


----------



## shaerichelle

Do they not have digis in the US that show how far along you are?


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night gals. I am passing out.

Diane.. Good Luck. I think if DH can handle it you should try just in case you ov. preseed might do wonders:)

Callie hope you are enjoying some food. Gain some weight :)


----------



## calliebaby

No digis in the US with the weeks on them. Probably for the better as they seem to cause so much frustration.
I am ok with not gaining until 2nd tri. I have enough meat on me to give my baby what it needs for the time being.:haha:


----------



## molly85

hiya, work time yay!


----------



## Nessicle

calliebaby said:


> Ness- I am so happy that everything looks good with your baby, and a bit jealous that you got to see yours so soon. I have to wait till 20 weeks for a scan but get to hear the heartbeat in less than 3 weeks

hi chick only reason I had my scan is cos I paid for it - otherwise I'd have had to wait til 12 weeks for my nhs scan like everyone else over here, why don't you have a private scan done? mine was expensive £80 but worth every penny!

Hope you're ok? 

yay for 9 weeks - I'm 8 weeks now he he! x


----------



## Nessicle

hope everyone else is ok, no one responded to my post (again lol starting to feel rejected :cry:) 

hope you all have a nice weekend, di hope the tablets help DH x


----------



## shaerichelle

hi ness.

It's not even 8 am on sat and I've been woken up. I'm so exhausted!

hows everyone?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nessie :hugs: dont feel rejected babe, we all love you :hug: well dh is definately getting worse. I havent said to him cos he is self concious enough, but i feel so bad for him. He really looks like hes had a stroke :nope: how is everyone else? Hey shan, think its good u are letting nature take its course. Hows ur temp today? X


----------



## Loren

hey every111!!!!hope ur all ok, gta get redy soon for OH's frends 21st birthday party!! canot be botherd tho!!! stil havnt BD'd lol and CD 14 today. hey Di.... u ok bbe?hws imran?? i havnt got credit huni sorry, hope hes ok!!!!! wont they have seen frm results if it was a stroke or didnt they rule that out??xxxxxxxx hows the puppy any names yet??xxxx dont feel rejectd nessieeeee!!!! YAYYYYYY for the 8 weeks and loven ur likkle beanie baby on the scan chick :D glad alls well sweety xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

heya loren. U hav a good nite babe! I havent bd either lol. Cd17 i think? Oh well. Its not a stroke babe. Just looks like it. Puppy is good thanks. Still not got a name for her! Stupid phne wont let me upload photos x


----------



## molly85

Hey all went to our local american candy store aand found goldfish I only got originalones and i got ritzcrakers and cheese and mountain dew and hershie kissesplusa huge bottle of tobasco for matts collection.
Diane get him back to the doctors & can we seea pic of puppy? Your mother is bonkers youjust refilled a spacein your lives.
Shan hope it'syourmonth but don't count your chickens until they hatch.
Ness?? whos Ness? joking Prawn looks like a real craker lol .
LOREN helllllllooooooooooooooooooo
Callie I was stupid enough to forget my appointment time so it's now next thursday and blood the following week. weeks and4lbs impressive lol

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> heya loren. U hav a good nite babe! I havent bd either lol. Cd17 i think? Oh well. Its not a stroke babe. Just looks like it. Puppy is good thanks. Still not got a name for her! Stupid phne wont let me upload photos x

thanx huni!!!ano thats wa am think ah wel fook it, al just BD tmra monday and tuesday cz thats wa frm countn bk frm my periods thats wer am OVing bt just afta see, ah well turning 22 in 8 days :D canny wait!! lol. ooooh gdgdggdgd.gdgdgdgdg haha awww wa t r u referin to her as?boooooo silly fne!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey jo!!!! them sweetys n things sound niceeeeee!!!xxx


----------



## molly85

hershie kissesaregross i wanted the gold ones but could onlt getsilver


----------



## Loren

i dnt even no wa they r haha xx


----------



## molly85

they look like pointy choccy nipples.
Right no more pregnant woman on my face boock if you have a womb please stop filling them with babies and telling me by saying i can't wait for my scan gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jelliebabie

hersheys is yuk. American chocy is gross. My sil stocks up with boxes of cadburys and galaxy to take bk with her when she visits. The pup is being refferd to as 'wee yin' at the mo. For all who dnt understand glasgow slang, it means little one, lol. Thanks for all ur support girls especially u jo. You have really helpd me thru the most painful time in my life :flower:


----------



## molly85

give a good arse kicking Diane all inthe job description. we had some nice ones at work so god knows what flavour they were. You have called it wee yin now your stuck with that lol. Molly occasionally answers to shit for brains but not often


----------



## jelliebabie

loren huni. I dnt think i will ov due to the stress anyway, bt mite do 1 bd with the preseed just incase. Did u get lube? Im not really caring if no bfp at the moment, ive spent 2 much time dwelling on it x


----------



## molly85

DIANE!!!!!!!!!!!!! you have only done 4 temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## jelliebabie

shit 4 brains :haha: my fne wnt let me upload photos am afraid jo. She is a lil sweetie and am shockd she is paper traind so quick. I was dreading months of toilet training. What type of dog is molly jo? Hw old is she? My mums cat is called molly. She is a british blue. Eeevil lol. I have 4 cats too. Mum and 3 of her babies. Just incase u wantd to knw that, lol x


----------



## Loren

awww i like the word wee yin haha. mias the spoilt kid in the nursery!!!wants u to play with her then will atak u if u touch her toys haha crazy little shit!!!!!same here di am nt obsesn nomore dnt see the point it aint gna work if am just think 24/7 prego prego prego!!!!!! so wa eva apens apens!!!! :hugs: right goin to cut brads hair spk soon girlies lv u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

lo, jack russell though looks like like a spaniel puppy shes 6 years old


----------



## jelliebabie

aww, shes a wee yin then jo! Lol. Loren u cut his hair? Imran would never trust me with a pair of scissors or clippers lol. Glad ur not obsessing. Its not healthy x


----------



## molly85

heee hee i'm enjoying a bit of obsesion. justrealised we cn't afford the wedding we wanted for 2012 damn


----------



## jelliebabie

aww, as long as u tie the knot jo thats the main thing x


----------



## molly85

nah we want a good doo it doesn't mean that much to us but if we are going to do it it has to be done right


----------



## jelliebabie

maybe put it bk a bit then jo x


----------



## molly85

the date we wanted was 5 years from ourfirst date. grrrr it's less than a month before our 3 year anniversary


----------



## FsMummy

hi girls. i got a pos opk yesterday and day before and its negative tonight. does that mean ive ovd or i could do any day now?


----------



## molly85

you should have done it 12 - 36 hours after the first 1 i think hope hope youhave beenriding the baby express


----------



## Nessicle

evening all! 

lol thanks guys I was just feeling moody ha ha OH been pissing me off loads lately too he's such a moody ******* at times! You'd think he was the bloody pregnant one! I react by crying all the time cos of the hormones just can't help it! 

Anyway - Diane so sorry DH seems to be getting worse hope that you get to see a doctor soon and FX they find out why it's gettin worse thinking of you honey!


----------



## molly85

hey ness


----------



## Nessicle

hi jo :wave: 

it's bloody cold tonight isn't it? I've just put the heating on! It's May for goodness sake!


----------



## molly85

yeah i was cold then i had my bbq chicken and curly fries yummy


----------



## FsMummy

thanks molly thats what i thought x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Brrrrrrrrrrrr its so cold!!!!!!! Doesn't help that I have wet hair lol.

How's my favorite ladies?!


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow its quiet in here.

Diane, so so sorry about DH. I hope that if the medicine doesnt help he can go to get it looked at further :hugs: How are you coping darling?

Jo.. I just ate and that sounded so good. How are you?

Brandy, Its wet and rainy here. I am tired from cleaning all day .. The rain makes me wanna sleep!

So, I have had bloating bad after I eat for 3 days now.. by the end of the night I look preggo, but dont start out that way.. anyone get this?


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> heee hee i'm enjoying a bit of obsesion. justrealised we cn't afford the wedding we wanted for 2012 damn

Jo I am a wedding designer.. what do you need help with darling!?:flower::happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan. Am alright babe. Cd17 no +opks. Usually have one by nw. Havent bd anyway so it dnt really matter lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww honey :hugs: I am sorry. I hate opks. I am actually glad you arent temping that much. I think you needed a break from that. Are you stressed the past few months?

:flower:


----------



## Shey

Evening Diane
how are you doing? How is your DH doing and how's the new puppy?


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan. I wasnt stressed last cycle and i didnt ovulate. But the past couple of weeks have been awful for me and imy. Apparently bells palsy can be brought on by stress x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey. Dh isnt great unfortunately. Puppy dog is good tho thanx. Hws things with shey? X


----------



## Shey

Things are aight. Im on meds for my sinuses and allergies and they make me too drowsy. My son is getting big. He is one active lil toddler. Today he said ABC. it was so cute when he said it. The BF is doing good. How is the weather where you are? here it is too damn hot and humid. I would give anything for a cold front.


----------



## Shey

I hope your DH gets better really soon Di


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Diane whats going on. You can email me. :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shey. Glad ur ok. Aww thats cute. Ur son is cute. The weather over here has been slightly chilly but dry. Wana swap? Lol. Shan, when i refer to the past couple of weeks im talking bout my baby honeybee passing away. Ive not known grief like it. And the stress of dhs paralysis x


----------



## shaerichelle

I wish I could give you a big hug honey. I am so sorry.

I love you and thinking of you babe. <3

:hugs: 

:flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, if u didnt recieve my email it may be something wrong frm my side. I emaild my brother twice too and he never got it. Mite have to start using imys again x anyone heard frm nicole? X


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shany babe :flower: i love you too sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

shey, what allergies do u have?


----------



## Shey

Its from the pollen in the air. I get them really bad in the spring time. The doctor said i have a defective septum. Which sucks. But hey can't complain could have been worse. They did a chest x-ray to make sure that there was nothing wrong. Everything is fine. Which is good. I have to go back in 2 weeks for a check up so he can see if there's anything else. I think it's time for a move and a change. How's the weather in England Di?


----------



## jelliebabie

im in scotland shey! Lol. Weather is dry but not hot, slightly cold. Are u taking anti histamines for ur hay fever? I used to get it real bad when i was youmg. X


----------



## Shey

yup I am taking that. the doctor gave me 4 medications. 1 is an antibiotic, one is for my cough and the other 2 are antihistamines


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I did send some to imys too.

Nicole is doing okay just real bad MS.

Love you darling I am going to bed darling.


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite shany babe. Sleep well & sweet dreams xxx will go to imys emails 2 x hope nicoles beta soon, poor wee soul. Hope u feel beta soon also shey. X


----------



## jelliebabie

had 2 give u a thanks shan. U where sitting on 666, not a gud number chick x


----------



## molly85

hey girlies temp seemsto have nosed dived, promised matty :sex: tonight or tomorrow so wahoooo could be on track


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!

Hope you're all ok! 

Diane thinking of you babe! 

And you Nicole - poor girly still suffering with MS that sucks x


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks diane:)

how are you feeling ness?

jo. Good luck.

I took my temp today it's another one below overline.. So I decided to just stop temping. I feel so hot and it's cold in my house. Surprised my temps aren't higher. May ot be on much it's mothers day. Love ya girlies.


----------



## molly85

Promising shan but as usual never count ya chickens though a short cycle at last would be good.you said a year so a short cycle now would give you another 3 - 4 months good luck girly. just been shopping with my mum. Christ alive the woman has always had small boobs got her a 32 c bra coz her old ones didn't fit. and this one is loosing a nipple do the shops sell 32 dd coz a d would just not fit


----------



## calliebaby

I just wanted to say "Happy Mother's Day" to all the mommies, soon to be mommies and future mommies.:hugs:
I will be on very little for the next few days as I have a lot to do. Talk to you all soon.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

Happy Mother's Day to the mommies and mommies to be


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy Mothers Day everyone :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

happy mothers day to all the american mammas :flower: how is everyone? Callie, let us knw how u get on telling ur parents the good news x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm excited for Callie! 

How you doing, Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

Happy Mothers Day.

Brandy did you bloat up before your bfp? For 4 days now after I eat anything I bloat and by the end of the day I look preggo.. I cant even button my pants :cry:


----------



## Shey

Shan You could be PG wait a few days then test.


----------



## shaerichelle

Im testing next sat. DH wont be here all next week.

I have no clothing that fits:( thats how bad it is. I should add a pic. DH just bought me a part of maternity pants. they have an elastic waste and you cant tell they are maternity :blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I totally bloated before my :bfp:....still do lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG I feel like a cow and I barely ate. When I bloat up I am not hungry. This has never happened to me before.Kinda weird.

lol maybe its baby bloat at the beginning...


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, could be! I''m so excited for you to test :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy me too. another 6 days.. How can I do this? lol


----------



## Shey

Aww you can do it Shan I have faith in you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sooooooooooooo long to wait! I have zero patience.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey. Did you meet your bf?

OMG I have zero patience too Brandy, but I dont want to get a bfp while dh is gone this week to work in NYC. I dont want to slip over the phone. Maybe I can convince him to let me test Friday night?! :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tell him we're demanding it!!! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I told him tomorrow am. He said are you serious. Why yes I am! He said nope will be a waste but I dont think so :wacko: lol


----------



## Wantabean

shan test test test!!! oooo so excited for you!! xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi my gorgeous girlies. My poor lil pup still has no name :help:


----------



## Wantabean

what about holly, molly, daisy, poppie, charlie, meg? emmm i cant think of any right now lol xx


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies HAPPY MOTHERS DAY wheww what a couple if days i have had just dropped in for a sec to see how everyone is gotta give the little one a bath 

Diane what about Nevaeh its Heaven spelled backwords real popular name around here 


ok ladies ill try and be back in a bit


----------



## Wantabean

oooo i like neaveh!! happy mommas day!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Faint line on the bottom of a blue dye test. I have frer and a blue dye for tomorrow. I have done my chart with another place and I agree with it better.


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan good luck I hope that it is BFP for you, you deserve it!

Di how bout any of these names
Shasta, Holly, Maggie, Lady, Sammie,Chelsea, Chole, Cleo, Buffy, Muffy, Tasha, Sasha, Abby,Amber, Ambrosia,Aurora, Belle,Jade


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey. Did u meet you bf? Sorry if you answered earlier.

I did the Jenny Renny conception reading!


----------



## Shey

Shan i was saying that i hope you get your BFP on the test


----------



## shaerichelle

I know. thanks:)

did u meet Mark?


----------



## Shey

oh no not yet cause i was sick and didn't want to get him sick


----------



## shaerichelle

oh have you set up a time?


----------



## Shey

I think sometime this week I will meet him


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck. Time for bed for me.


----------



## Shey

Ty. yea time for bed for me too. gotta take my son to daycare in the morning. sweet dreams Shan and sleep well.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girlies! 

Hope everyone is ok?

Happy mommy's day for all my friends across the pond! :hugs: 

We had ours back in March I got AF for it lol but on the plus side it was my last one ha ha

Shan keeping everything crossed for you sweetie!

Di - we need to see piccies to help give pups a name! :flower: my sister has a 7 month old puppy called Roxie 

xx
 



Attached Files:







roxie.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

Morning ladies my uncle had a white alsation called kujo, apart from chewing my fingers as a pup he was far from an evil dog just huge and fluffy


----------



## shaerichelle

bfn. Thought I saw faint line on frer but I don't listen to those.

I did one of those jenny renny reading for the hell of it. It says I get my bfp in sept and it's a boy. I so feel it right now. I just threw my pm out the window by these two things along with my thermometer

hows ness feeln


----------



## Nessicle

sorry for the bfn honey :hugs: still very early so don't take it to heart just yet! 

I'm ok thanks just plodding on at work! Just about to grab a bite for lunch but absolutely nothing is appealing to me atm lol I know that Starbucks have started doing a gluten free tuna sandwich so I might go get one of those to try!


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks ness:) I'm testing sat. No other day. 

yum starbucks doesn't have that here. Cravings I bet are harder with gluten free. I know food is a hard thing for me now. You still sleepy? I'm sorry you have to work:(


----------



## molly85

hey you 2 short cycleshan look on the bright side the :witch: will swoop in soon ad clear the way for bubs. Not sure what my tempsare up to but the converter seems to be doing intresting things to them


----------



## molly85

just had a proper look at my charts first month 43 days, second month 41 days whats thehope this month willbe 39????????????????????


----------



## shaerichelle

That would be awesome Jo!

:witch: will stay away for 9 months!


----------



## Nixilix

Haven't spoke to you girls in days! I'm soooo bored at work. I am coming off af now, fx for this
month.

Sorry bfn Shan, hold out though, it's our turn soon. Fx for the shorter cycle jo xx

hope u feeling ok ness. Can't believe hoe quick time is going. You'll be in labour before u know it!

I ordered conceive plus for this month!


----------



## molly85

i don't want labour can i just magic a baby out????


----------



## molly85

or were talkingabout the political party


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo its so easy!

Rach, how are you? I am glad af is leaving!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm ok. Want to be 1dpo so I can ss!! It's taking ages!


----------



## molly85

im starving bring on the the sausage sarnies, new diet see food diet or seek food out diet


----------



## shaerichelle

I have a lot of symptoms I am not even for them either.

Itll be here before you know it Rach.


----------



## molly85

now where does a girl put unstretchy snot like cm on ff?????? its not ewcm


----------



## Nixilix

I'd put that in as sticky or creamy as long as it'd not thursh type. Put it in The notes to remind u.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol thats what I put it as


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> thanks ness:) I'm testing sat. No other day.
> 
> yum starbucks doesn't have that here. Cravings I bet are harder with gluten free. I know food is a hard thing for me now. You still sleepy? I'm sorry you have to work:(

yeah it is difficult especially as you're supposed to eat starchy foods like bread and pasta and stuff - I can't face eating my gluten free substitutes they don't taste right to me atm I'm just eating lots of fruit and small amounts of food when I can face them. I'm not craving sweet stuff at all but that's not a bad thing. I'm taking prenatals so bubs is getting everything he/she needs - just mummy that feels like crap lol :haha: totally worth it though! Just remembering that lil flicker on the screen makes me feel so happy inside and like I said makes it all worthwhile :) 

Yeah it sucks working while pregnant but then I have to remind myself that there are ladies in third world countries working in fields all day whilst pregnant so I have to put it in persective really. Would be nice to just sleep all day though ha ha xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi rach you ok hun? haven't seen you around for a few days x


----------



## mommaof3

morning ladies 

Jo sorry i didnt answer back on facebook my darn messanger on there wouldnt work I kept getting a quicktime error or something like that


----------



## mommaof3

I am freezing this am this crazy weather 80 one day frost the next ugh


----------



## mommaof3

OMG ill bbiab dh just called and has left his tool bag thingy at home so I have to run it to his work ugh hes just lucky I love him lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nessicle said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> thanks ness:) I'm testing sat. No other day.
> 
> yum starbucks doesn't have that here. Cravings I bet are harder with gluten free. I know food is a hard thing for me now. You still sleepy? I'm sorry you have to work:(
> 
> yeah it is difficult especially as you're supposed to eat starchy foods like bread and pasta and stuff - I can't face eating my gluten free substitutes they don't taste right to me atm I'm just eating lots of fruit and small amounts of food when I can face them. I'm not craving sweet stuff at all but that's not a bad thing. I'm taking prenatals so bubs is getting everything he/she needs - just mummy that feels like crap lol :haha: totally worth it though! Just remembering that lil flicker on the screen makes me feel so happy inside and like I said makes it all worthwhile :)
> 
> Yeah it sucks working while pregnant but then I have to remind myself that there are ladies in third world countries working in fields all day whilst pregnant so I have to put it in persective really. Would be nice to just sleep all day though ha ha xxClick to expand...

Yes they have it hard. I couldnt imagine. I worked up until 38 weeks with Saben. I wanted to sleep alot so I know how that feels.

I bake my bread now its the only way it tastes good. I hope your sanwich from starbucks is good. They only have those in the UK:growlmad: Its hard eating out and being gluten free! I eat lots of rice! I think I have gained 5 lbs from it!


----------



## molly85

AmI bonkers thinking iwould work til I pop?


----------



## Nessicle

you would get very tired Jo all the extra weight plus once you get to 2 weeks before your due date you can pop at any time - I can't imagine how embarrassing it would be having my waters break all over my chair at work lol plus having unfinished work I wouldnt be able to relax. I plan to work until 3 weeks before due date but obviously anything can happen to change that - my placenta is anterior so there's a chance I could have placenta preavia, if that were the case I'd have to have a cesearean so would need to be off work sooner. 

FX as my uterus grows though the placenta will rise upwards!


----------



## Nixilix

Hey ness I'm good ta. Sorry if u think
I was getting at u the other week. I didn't mean anything
towards you. :) I am awaiting delivery of conceive plus! Can't wait to get slippy hahahahha!!! You haven't tx me in aaaaaaages!


----------



## molly85

I know bonkers the only bonus would be i work with nurses though they would probably get in a panic. work is also closer to the hospital


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck Ness. I hope you dont need a c section as they call it here. 

JO you will be very tired.


----------



## shaerichelle

welll I might bbl. DH is leaving soon to go to NYC :cry: I cant stop crying.


----------



## Nixilix

Aww chin up Shan, u have us!!


----------



## shaerichelle

True Rach. :hugs:

I juste ate 4 bowls of cereal :wacko: and this stupid cold!


----------



## molly85

lol you'll have a great time after the first 24 hours shan no man under your feet. 
I know i am bonkers but i hate being stuck at home when i can't do anything


----------



## Nixilix

I just ate caramal short cake! I might startbky bd'ing tonight! If I can be arsed!


----------



## shaerichelle

I get my last bd til friday soon. :wacko:

I know Jo I am sure tomorrow I will be happy.

Rach..yum now I want that.


----------



## molly85

oh yes bd must put on my list of things todo


----------



## Nixilix

Oh has been resting for the marathon I have planned! I'll be on here in a week moanin that we didn't do it enough!!


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> Yes they have it hard. I couldnt imagine. I worked up until 38 weeks with Saben. I wanted to sleep alot so I know how that feels.
> 
> I bake my bread now its the only way it tastes good. I hope your sanwich from starbucks is good. They only have those in the UK:growlmad: Its hard eating out and being gluten free! I eat lots of rice! I think I have gained 5 lbs from it!

I know kinda puts it in to perspective that it could be a lot harder! Still... doesnt help when you want to nap ha ha

The sarnie was nice but not very filling cos the bread is like fresh air! I need to get a bread maker so I can make my own cos the shop stuff sucks! 

I'm a bit off rice atm for some reason x


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Hey ness I'm good ta. Sorry if u think
> I was getting at u the other week. I didn't mean anything
> towards you. :) I am awaiting delivery of conceive plus! Can't wait to get slippy hahahahha!!! You haven't tx me in aaaaaaages!

Aww hun I had forgot all about that lol I was just playing when I said "ouch" lol :flower:

I love the conceive plus! I still use it now as it's the only lube thats never given me thrush ha ha! 

to be honest I've felt so queasy on an evening I can't bear to text ha ha I must admit I'm looking forward to getting past these next few weeks to resume normality i.e. cleaning and eating lol xx


----------



## Wantabean

shan i hope this is the start of your bfp!! i got faints to start with 2.

ness i hope ou feel better soon!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks sweetie - how you feeling?xx


----------



## Nixilix

I might get a stick from my garden to pee on. I'm bored.

How are u kirsty xx


----------



## molly85

Ladies tommie tippie or avent getting bottles and steraliser for a friend gahhhhhhh


----------



## shaerichelle

I used avent bottles for Saben loved them..but going for born free glass ones this time.


----------



## molly85

i have seen born free she is BF ing but dad needs to pull his wait and LO's various non related uncles lol.
I wouldnot trust these men with glass many a glass has had to borrowed from a pub because they break them lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. they have plastic ones too. But avent are great.


----------



## shaerichelle

DH just left and I am a blubbering mess..with a cold and nausea.


----------



## Wantabean

sorry you feel mince shan!! :hugs:

am fine rach, how are you? am slightly bored :(


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope its all for a good cause :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies

Sorry Shan hope you feel better


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks Shey.

Hope you get to meet your bf this week.


----------



## Shey

Me too! I will keep ya'll posted


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi all... got my reading the other day... I'm stoked... I see Shannon is now getting one. :haha: I'm doing great... hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## shaerichelle

I did get one and I dont like it. :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September 2010 from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 16th.







===


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

How did you get your reading that quick? It takes up to 12 hours to get it?


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess she did mine fast. 2 hours.. she obviously didnt think before she did it


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Never heard of that, but I guess its a first. I have another 2 months GRRR... oh well... I'm just glad that I know I'm gonna have a baby...A GIRL at that... woohooo


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont want to wait til sept. that would suck. I do want a boy but with everything that is going on with me right now. I see a bfp sat.


----------



## molly85

lol I went with avant. 6 bottles in total with different teats only got 2 of the 3 mnth and 6 mnth ones.electric steriliser,milton tablets total of 3 soothers, breast pads and brushes and a soother thermometre all for £75


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome:)


----------



## molly85

yep matt wouldn't let me get 1 for us mean man


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Dh is fine with me getting baby stuff. He is getting something in NYC.


----------



## molly85

lol weare yet to put any serious effort in


----------



## Nixilix

My conceive+ was here when i got home from work, had to test it out obviously!! :blush: :sex: :spermy: = :bfp: in 17 days and counting!! :)


----------



## molly85

i wish i had the energy Rachael, the day an OPK comes out positive i think i will put more energy in


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!


----------



## molly85

hey brandy


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi gals.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had biscuits and chocolate gravy tonight for dinner. It was amazing!!!


----------



## molly85

lol. Hi shan


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum that sounds good

SO this is my bloat. Now my stomach is usually flat!
:wacko::cry::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







bloat.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## molly85

Matt has just accussed me of looking forward to baby shopping how rude not that i want 1 so much. CHeeky git


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow Shan!


----------



## shaerichelle

I know brandy. I feel crazy!


----------



## shaerichelle

tell Matt you enjoy it!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol..or pregnant :D


----------



## molly85

loving bloat. I feellike that whe :witch: is on her way. Can we please cheer on my eggs nowshans got one i want 1 toooo


----------



## molly85

shan or me brandy? I think he might noticein 9 months if i didn't squeeze a baby out. I want ad Icandy I have finally decided


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy.. I sure feel it did u read my thread bloat before bfp in first tri.. it has my symptoms..

Lol Jo.. im cheering them on is it working?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo's eggs...GET ON THE MOVE!!!!!! You have a baby to make 

:D:D


----------



## molly85

no idea i have max 19 days until af is due. so must get on my matt tonight damn I have 6 days to cover this could be painful


----------



## shaerichelle

every other day. thats what I had before ov:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sigh...I can't even remember what :sex: feels like anymore. *sob sob* lol.

We're all stuck in one room while the builders do our room. SUCKS!


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, I couldnt handle that. I seem to be more sex crazed the past few days!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

OMG I am too...if that's even possible. It's all I think about lol...At least I get the "good" dreams :D :blush:


----------



## molly85

i just don't have asmidgeon of your labidos or the mental energy to jump on matt


----------



## molly85

oh i love those dreams.


----------



## shaerichelle

I could use more of those dreams! lol. 

I read in your journal Brandy about your boobs growing overnight. Mine did I had to buy some sleep bras. I have to wear a bra all the time!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That was a scary symptom..literally the day after my bfp, bang...they HURT. They haven't hurt ...until tonight. They're so achey now.


----------



## molly85

Shan my right one blew up when i started to get my cycles back I am totally blaming it on the hormones. Mummy boobs will just be soooo hug and scary


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, I'd gladly give you some of my libido, as I don't seem to need it right now *pout* DH is busy working, working, working.

Anyways, I'm beat...need to get some sleep before time to get DD up for school and builders will be back. SIGH.

Lots of love.. :hugs: talk to yall tomorrow!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup Jo mine did that.Usually does when progesterone kicks in..

This time however there is no 34b that I fit. they are hanging out. SO I got stretchy sleep bras for now. 

I am so bloated as you can see I bought a pair of maternity jeans :wacko: they have a stretchy band and dont look it thank god, but I need to be able to dress proper this weekend. I will see the ex wife at my dsd gymnastics.

Brandy, Mine hurt a lot but then today they havent that much.. my aerolas are darker and the bumps are whitish thats never happened before. I told DH I feel top heavy lol.


----------



## molly85

Sod the exwifesheisan exfor a reason wearwhat you and the girls like.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night Brandy Enjoy your rest Love ya too :hugs: Tell Dh to satisfy your needs! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

I will if I had pants that fit
:rofl:

That will be funny if I have my bloat and maternity pants Sunday


----------



## molly85

didn't someone say the carwas a gd place?


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh it is!


----------



## molly85

damn i actually told him we need to :sex: and he only asked if i was ovulating talk about 1 track mind


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo tell him you ovulate everyday lol


----------



## molly85

nosy bugger is to clever he can read a OPK


----------



## shaerichelle

Woow guess that wont work. lol


----------



## molly85

I know the annoying bloke. soooo want to ovulate. especially after the baby shopping earlier. We went mama's and papas and it was all exspensive but not a lot of real use ended upin asda and got everything


----------



## shaerichelle

I like the new place in my sign much better than ff.


----------



## shaerichelle

Some stuff you just dont need. 

Your chart is different.

bbl gootta spend time with ds.


----------



## molly85

hmmmm. I struggle enough with FF my chart isony just starting to look right


----------



## molly85

yep shan i just figured how to use the temp correctured


----------



## shaerichelle

you dont have to put ewcm in you put the color thickness and stretchiness of it. I wonder whats up with your chart.


----------



## molly85

what does it look like? i looked at it and though oh I should have o'd but nope as far as i know


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> what does it look like? i looked at it and though oh I should have o'd but nope as far as i know

your temps should be about the same and higher after ov. they are lower..


----------



## molly85

i mean yesterday as they have dropped


----------



## molly85

Was that for us shan? on FB


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes darling it was Jo:)

Many of the girls on this site are so strong.


----------



## molly85

not me i jarred my shoulder again on saturday.i was digging all the grass out the greenhouse at work and ouchy. i have said we should have :sex: 5 times now andhe is still ignoring me


----------



## MyTurnYet

Wow, this board is GINORMOUS!!! Haven't read it in a while, and just wanted to say :hi:


----------



## molly85

hiya jill.
haven't see you in a while


----------



## MyTurnYet

I know I've been floating around from the South Beach board to SMEP. How are you doing? I'm not preggers, yet. :haha: Currently in the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## molly85

south beech has gone on the back burner with to much work etc. I have yet to ovulate we got excited just over aweek ago but ff was wrong


----------



## MyTurnYet

oh yeah, I did SB for a couple of weeks, but then stopped...it does get tough when schedules are so busy...lots of cooking and chopping. Right now, I'm doing my own version of South Beach phase 2 and keeping track on myfooddiary.com. Lost a couple of pounds, but it's tough work! Overall, just trying to get as healthy as can be to give us a better chance at TTC!


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> Yes darling it was Jo:)
> 
> Many of the girls on this site are so strong.

I don't have facebook what was on it????


----------



## shaerichelle

facebook status:have met some of the strongest woman ever...But most of them maybe around you and you just dont know. You gals know who you are. I thank you for your support everyday.



Where is everyone.


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> facebook status:have met some of the strongest woman ever...But most of them maybe around you and you just dont know. You gals know who you are. I thank you for your support everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone.

Oh ok...


----------



## calliebaby

Well, we told are parents yesterday and they were sooooo excited. It went much better than I could have imagined. It feels like such a relief to be able to talk about my pregnancy with my mom. I am so happy. Only 2.5 more weeks till I can tell everyone:happydance:
How is everyone doing? I can't stay on long, I have a lot to do, but I wanted to check in.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

glad it went well.

I am feeling bloated
I posted a pic a few hrs ago.


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks.
I saw your pic....quite impressive:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. its flat. its like a fake bump :haha:


Glad your family took it well:happydance:


----------



## Wantabean

shan i love your bloaty bump!! kinda looks baby related to me!!! :happydance: wen you testing? in the am? lol 

oh i think i might have overdone it yesterday :( i was really busy and was running around all day and now im quite sore :( 

how is every1? 

di how is oh? xx


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

AF now 15 days late and BFN again this morning.

Just as well got docs on Friday


----------



## Nixilix

Hope u get some answrs jacksie x

well I got on ok with the conceive+. No burning this morning as some lubricant affect me! 

Cant wait for o now so we can use it for a purpose!! I only have 2 wks til I'm 8dpo if I o on time and then I'm going to make use of my 20 ic's. My oh hs confiscated them buy I can sniff out sticks from a mile away!

How is everyone today. Where is Loren? Ive been txting gem so I know she is ok!!


----------



## molly85

ello all, I nailed my man tee hee


----------



## Nixilix

Good girl!


----------



## molly85

Hey Rachael,
I rememberLoren was moving house at some point.
I have towork him now i think we are looking at the next week if I am going to O he was trying tohave another go this morning try telling a man his swimmers need to recharge tut tut. Glad the lubes going ok Rach


----------



## Nessicle

hi all 

glad you liked the conceive+ Rachel - I'm the same no burning etc after using it like with some normal lubes! It's more PH friendly! 

hope everyone is well today! 

We told OH's parents last night and they were over the moon they were planning on what to buy us etc! And I told my boss today....he was very very happy for me which has made me so relieved and happy! I was shaking when I told him but he gave me a hug and was asking me how far I was and how I was feeling etc! His wife recently had a baby so he knows what its all about which makes it easier! 

Shan fx for you testing!

Hope Diane is ok anyone heard from her? 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi everyone! Nice to see some familiar names today!

I need to add you to FB, shanny poo. And anyone else that has one lol. xo

I'm not searchable, so if you'd like, I can request..just send me an IM with your name so I can find ya :D


----------



## molly85

oh add meeeeee. joanne rolling I thinkI may only have 1 n inmy name teee heee


----------



## molly85

well done ness my boss will hopefully be on paternity leave when I have to tell him. poor bloke is going to go balisitic. I will try and negotiate my 3 months off then starting to come back part time have nearly got matts mum to agree to having a baby if we had 1. I have it in my head now we will have twins so then I just won't go back for quite some time as the child care will be sooo exspensive


----------



## Nessicle

childcare is expensive Jo definitely - we plan on getting Mark's mum to look after the baby one day at week, and the other two I'd be working would have to be childcare. Hopefully we can find a local authority run nursery rather than a private one so it's a bit cheaper


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, I found a Joanne Rolling in Helston community college...?? lol


----------



## molly85

nope. its Joane Rolling or search matthew bicknell as i'm marked as his fiance you should find us


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahhh found you :D Yay! I'm excited to have my bnb friends on there. Why didn't I do this sooner? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

IS Brandy on facebook?

I have been gagging all morning. Tried to eat and feel like barfing. Still bloated. mostly around my belly. My breasts hurt so bad. I went for a run and had to stop because they hurt.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounding good, Shan! Well not that it's enjoyable, but you know.

And yep, I'm on FB, just can't be searched..so I have to add you.


----------



## shaerichelle

[email protected] is my email on there..

It does sound good. I just want to barf. When dh called this am I said I just feel preggo. He said good. Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, it's Saturday.. :test: :D


----------



## molly85

Shan he's not here sneak out. I am not encouraging the I think I am pregnant behaviour before :witch: is late but POAS is fun


----------



## shaerichelle

:nope: I feel so sick I dont wanna move anyways. I promised! plus I wasted money already testing monday it was bfn. Sat I will be 17dpo.


----------



## molly85

lol okok matt has lost it he can't understand bnb slang and I was showing him your kids and he couldn't get the names silly boy


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, my kids?

Brandy love your house.. I can see why you want to renovate though!


----------



## molly85

yeah, he was struggling with girls names this is why we have amelia and roger,he struggles with erin I want erin


----------



## shaerichelle

lol
K aa v ya
Harsh enee
Say ben


----------



## molly85

i tried that i work with lots ofweird and wounderful names hes just tooo british sometimes


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Yup Amelia and Roger are easy!

Im going with La har e (lahari) uma for a girl, but I think its a boy for me so we need get a name :wacko: I do not like boy Indian names.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Shan. Yeah it was very old fashioned. Plus it looks like every other house in this neighborhood..that's just the look of these places. But it's looking great now. I really need to update my pics! A lot has changed.


----------



## molly85

hows about senthill jnr


----------



## molly85

I would just like a huge house in the sun with a cleaner lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol We're having someone come in to clean on Friday. I just can't handle it all by myself! My DH spoils me so.


----------



## molly85

don't tease me brandy
the hoover lies dormant


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy your Dh and mine sound a lot alike. We have a house cleaner.. ALthough I am changing she isnt to my specs and I hate chemicals. lol You definitely have changed it up a bit. My house is different than any other in the neighborhood. Yes new pictures!

Jo, lol You need to move I guess! Or give matt some cleaning stuff! He can be the naked cleaner..


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo Senthil jr doesnt work... That weirds him out. In India the mother at marriage and the kids take their dads first name as their last name. So I told him I am not doing that! I am in America lol. But the Senthil jr wont work tried.


----------



## molly85

lol do you really want to see that. I had a name for Dianes puppy. Ebony or venus


----------



## molly85

damn. can't think of any good ones from the guys at work. have you got a book of names? 
Brandy you picked yet?


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont have anything. I am sure when we go to India we will get one.

I like those names


----------



## Nessicle

Me and Mark need a bigger house ours is 2 bedroom and very small goodness knows what we're gonna do with all the stuff we'll need for a baby! We have nowhere to store a pram really gonna have to have a good clean out before bubs comes!

It's sooo expensive over here too, everyone buys and it's around £150,000 to buy anything decent here. Think we are stuck in the small house until bubs is a couple of years old at least!


----------



## molly85

Same here ness was just telling matt once the system is up to 1 we will just have to keep going he didn't like the idea of storing them in a draw lol. Bigger house deffinatly needed. I think we are going to have to get a pram shed or something similer


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, Congrats on telling work and telling OH parents. That must be a huge relief. Well I hope you have closets in your place:) Those work to store. Babies need lots of things.
Kirstie, I know my bloat is funny and it looks like its a baby already. I did test yesterday and bfn. Testing Saturday. Af is due friday. Hows the beanie? Did you get maternity pants.
Brandy, I looked at your 3 wk pic on facebook. Almost 4 weeks. Did you have bloat then? Was it around the belly button? Cause thats where I have it.
Jo, It seems when Matt gets :sex: once he wants more right after! My dh is bad. like a teenager. Friday is gonna be so much fun!


----------



## molly85

he has to wait until tonight atleast week have a week to cover as far as I can tell. and he wears out easily poor boy


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shan honey! yeah it's such a relief to have told the boss! Like a weight has been lifted! He asked me if the baby was planned which of course it was and I said no - i feel guilty for lying but he doesnt need to know it was planned it's between me, Mark and my family! 

Yeah we plan on getting lots of storage solution boxes etc from ikea! 

Shan I had bloat about a week after I'd got my bfp I had tons of it for weeks then it died down and its come back now I look about 4 months gone already lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I remember having to tell my boss. I felt so sick but after I told him.. I swear within a week you could tell I was anyways lol. He doesnt need to know it was planned anyways. I would have said no too, lol.
thats a good idea on the storage solutions. I love Ikea. We are going there this weekend. We need a tv stand badly, and bookcases. Our family is a bunch of readers.. and of course DH needs a desk in his office.:)

lol, Ness 4 months. I guess your bloat missed you. I definitely have never had this kind of bloat like this before. Usually if its a food issue its one day and then its gone, but its with tons of gas.. and I dont have that.:thumbup:It feels different. I told Dh is almost like its swelled cause I am having changes go on inside there. I hope I get a bfp or I need the docs to look in my belly.Did you see my bloat pic?


----------



## shaerichelle

here is the page its on https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...tion-cyber-chicks-come-over-girlies-1772.html


:hi: Diane How are you?


----------



## molly85

you know those mini sheds you can get easy to errect and water proof then you don't have to drag the pram inside just the carrycot etc.


----------



## Nessicle

shaerichelle said:


> I remember having to tell my boss. I felt so sick but after I told him.. I swear within a week you could tell I was anyways lol. He doesnt need to know it was planned anyways. I would have said no too, lol.
> thats a good idea on the storage solutions. I love Ikea. We are going there this weekend. We need a tv stand badly, and bookcases. Our family is a bunch of readers.. and of course DH needs a desk in his office.:)
> 
> lol, Ness 4 months. I guess your bloat missed you. I definitely have never had this kind of bloat like this before. Usually if its a food issue its one day and then its gone, but its with tons of gas.. and I dont have that.:thumbup:It feels different. I told Dh is almost like its swelled cause I am having changes go on inside there. I hope I get a bfp or I need the docs to look in my belly.Did you see my bloat pic?

yeah Ikea is awesome - hopefully OH's parents will buy us a nice cot and wardrobe from there for the baby too! I love all their storage solutions! 

Yep I saw the bloat pic shan - it's impressive he he! FX it's a bfp for you! I've attached a pic of my 4 week bloat its huge lol! It was so painful and distended!
 



Attached Files:







4+4 evening.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> you know those mini sheds you can get easy to errect and water proof then you don't have to drag the pram inside just the carrycot etc.

Mark's got a smallish one in the garden for his golf clubs and the table and chairs


----------



## shaerichelle

I will have to look for baby stuff there:) Never thought of that. I have so many little pieces of clothing. Purchased some converse the other day for the baby. I hope Oh parents will help you out. We are doing all on our own. Are you having a baby shower?

Oh Nessie I remember the bloat pic of yours now. Mine kind looks like that.. Just a little bigger:) I think the bloat is giving me some pma lol


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah we're very lucky - this is the first grandchild to both sets of grandparents so it will be very spoiled! Plus we will probably get lots of hand me downs too! 

We dont have baby showers over here but I have considered having one cos it will be fun! Party foods and a glass of vino for the non pregnant guests! 

Yeah that bloat was huge, it got bigger as the day went on lol I had to start wearing floaty tops and dresses to work to hide it ha ha 

Aww baby converse!! I soooo want some of those!!


----------



## shaerichelle

They are the cutest things. They are sitting in DH office:)

Saben was very spoiled he was the first grandchild on my side.I am sure everyone will spoil your little boy too:)

I would have a party. Its a celebration! 

The bloat starts out small and by the end of the day its huge.. Mostly is painful only around belly button and its not constant.


----------



## molly85

we have totally spoiled our friends baby and he isn't here yet. Thankfully we have very simple taste and will probably go for something quite cheap but simple as I have discovered there hundreds of baby themes


----------



## shaerichelle

thats good Jo. I am sure your friend apperciates it. :)

I have got to take a nap or shower bbiab


----------



## molly85

lol see ya later shna


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry I disappeared earlier..builders were being a pain.

But Shan, yeah, my 3wk pic I took was in the morning before the bloat..by the evening it was painful and sooo big it felt.


----------



## Nessicle

*sigh* nap - sounds amazing......

well signing off ladies I don't have the energy to log on during the evening atm but will catch you all tomorrow tons of love and :dust: to my ttc girlies xxx


----------



## molly85

hugs ness


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing good its rainy and cloudy here a perfect day for a nice long nap wish my lo felt the same I read somewhere that the last good night of sleep you get is the night you got pregnant lol


----------



## molly85

oh great nicole I haven't had a decent one in months.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo your probably the one person I know who could adjust to the sleep loss of haveing a newborn you can just come visit me for the months of Nov,Dec and heck even Jan if you want ill have a newborn and a 3 year old to keep you busy lol


----------



## mommaof3

well ill bbiab gotta take the little one to have lunch with his daddy then hopefully a NAP lol


----------



## molly85

lol have a good time nicole


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi I am back so exhausted. I might nap. Showered and then felt more tired. I even ran this morning and that usually gives me energy!

Okay Brandy I am convinced I am preggo. I have a huge bloat by the end of the day. and it seems the tip of my pubic bone is on and off again pain for days..

Jo you will probably have a baby that will sleep all night lol


----------



## Nixilix

test shan, do it!


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach I am waiting til sat:) I am strong and gonna do this. It didnt feel great to get the bfn yesterday.`

I did read this on fertility friend.
There are some signs of implantation or successful conception that may be seen on your chart but all of them can occur with or without pregnancy. You can also be pregnant and see none of these signs on your chart. There is thus really no way to know if they are related to implantation while they are happening, though they occur with greater frequency on pregnancy charts. Some possible signs of implantation or successful conception are:

* light spotting that happens for just a brief period of time around seven to ten days past ovulation.
* *a second thermal shift that occurs around seven to ten days past ovulation.
* a dip in temperature that lasts just a single day, around seven to ten days past ovulation.*

In bold happened on my chart


----------



## molly85

Damn right shanno one wakes me lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo your temps look more normal


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning all, just stoppin in to say Hi... Hope all is well :hugs:

Dayyummm I'm sooo bloated and I'm not pregnant... Major stuffage of french toast... :haha: Now if I can get rid of this headache I'd be much better :)


----------



## molly85

why thank you nice to be normal.


----------



## molly85

water kim


----------



## shaerichelle

mm water sounds good, but that requires moving.


----------



## molly85

i had watered down apple juice


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> water kim

Ummm what? I drink tons of it too :haha:


----------



## Shey

Hello all!

Shan I am convinced that you are PG too. I hope that you get your BFP saturday! Good Luck girlie


----------



## molly85

for ur head ache?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OK... yeah I've been drowning in water and finally I gave in and took a tylenol... I'm feeling a tad better thanks


----------



## shaerichelle

I am convinced to Shey. How are you?

:hi: Kim


----------



## molly85

some times we just need meds.
shan pma good, convincing ya self baddddd. Widhing you soooo much luck though


----------



## Wantabean

just accidently poas shan!!!! 
i am being majorly hit with MS today :sad2: it hurts 

how are yall? xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont want another bfn. Plus it would be awful hard to move from the chair.

There is no reason I shouldnt be preggo Jo. I ovd normal and bd every other day and on ov day as well...


----------



## molly85

nope I know andI sooo hope you are just don't want your feelings hurt if your not. I amhaving a fight with matt he wants me to PG trying to knock common sence into the man


----------



## molly85

Yay kirstie MS good


----------



## shaerichelle

he should know there is a process


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya oooo hope U R preg shan all my fingers R xd 4u babe xxxxx think jo is just tryin 2 say dont convince urself....if its not then ul be hurt honey xxxxx the best way is prob not to think about the symptoms....as we both had symptoms last month that ended bfn....however i know these R different!! and i really really hope u R , just know how awful it feels to get bfn when u think ur pg 4 2 weeks if u dont get bfp xxxxxx

I am tryin 2 B so relaxed with TTC this month, no stressin n obsessin....i did last month and in the end it did me no favors xxx fink loren is 2.... 
Just :sex: haha ......LOVING!!! the concieve + and softcups even tho no ewcm yet so doubt ive ovd hahaha!!!! OH is not gettin a choice this month!!! a lil sexy ann summers lacy dress did the trick!!!! if only i had more!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Shan I'm doin fine. Just been taking it easy. This Friday I'll see the BF


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks gem. 

ds will be home in hr and I have to nap bbl

shey gl fri


----------



## molly85

hugs shan


----------



## Nixilix

yo gem check out my sig !!!! just for you!! xxxxxxxxxxx i tried the conceive + it waas good!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi gals.

Ok, is it weird to get turned on by a song? LOL :blush:

Anyway, how's everyone? We just had dinner. I think baby doesn't like what I ate..I can feel him squirming!

Shan, fx'd for you as always!!!


----------



## Shey

Ty Shan and good luck saturday.

Im getting off for now.


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> yo gem check out my sig !!!! just for you!! xxxxxxxxxxx i tried the conceive + it waas good!

YAYYYY!!!! I LOVE IT!!! we r getting r BFPS!!!! Future bump bud!!!! r cycles hav totally synked haha is that a word?? 

think i will ov in 6 days .....when ru?? think i just saw on ur sigggy!!! hmmmmmm gonna copy lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

hi ladies hope everyone is haveing a good day I have a cranky 2 year old he has been in a mood ever since we left dh work he wanted to stay with dad and all the big tractors on the construction site he ran in his room and slammed the door lmao talk about attitude


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay!!! right ive been lay down aggggesss!! goin 4 sum tea!!! im so exxxxxciiteeddd 4 OVVVV!!!! lol ....ummmm 90210 tonite , speak 2 ya later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Gem,rachI will bee 2 ww about same time as you if I O


----------



## mommaof3

Yay for all the Oing goin on lol ill bbiab gonna see if I can get the lo to take a nap


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy


----------



## Nixilix

hey nicole!!!

Yeah Jo, you have to o with us and test too!!! whoop whoop. My OH asked bout ff today... what does the green mean? when do i need to be ready! hahaha. Now he knows it all... hahaha

Hope you are all well. im going to have some cookie dough icecream. just trying to sort out some old photos.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just took some tummy pics :D


----------



## xGemxGemx

YAY JO!!! i hope we r oving together n it comes in 3's!!! oooooo mite be a lucky week 4 us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

it WILL be a lucky week!! im so tired and weeing all the time... if i didnt know any better i;d have thought i was pregnant! haha!


----------



## molly85

No idea but if i do it will be in the next week
Shan hope you didn't take offence earlier just looking out for you


----------



## Nixilix

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Just took some tummy pics :D

show show show!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

they're in my journal :D

And wow, everyones Ov'ing soon...got lots of symptoms to spot comin up!


----------



## Nixilix

i check ed your journal before i posted that... now they are in there! fab, i see a difference hun! 15 wks and 3 days... its going sooooooooooooo quick!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know! I totally missed week 14..was sooo busy. Now it seems to be creeping by again, as I count down to the next scan lol.


----------



## molly85

don't count ya eggs yet


----------



## Nixilix

right ice cream has been devoured... now its bed time. xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Gnight Rach xo


----------



## molly85

night rach mines just appeared raspberry pavlova


----------



## molly85

wishing and hoping


----------



## Shey

PLB i love the pic you have a cute baby bump


----------



## shaerichelle

Let me start off by saying.. this ttc journey for me has been so hard. Only a month after DH and I started to ttc I was raped. This sure did put a damper on things. And then I found this board and I thought wow what a huge relief. Then I had the long cycle due to plan b messing my body up. After a 64 day cycle sadly I had a chemical. I was so torn up inside. How could this all keep happening to me. So I go on to March and April cycle. Finally I ov on cd70... I just knew it wasnt going to stick from the beginning. I felt pregnant and knew I was. I finally tried soy isoflavones. I ovd normal. And even though you all dont know my symptoms I have a lot of different ones this time.

This thread used to be moving alot. I have been there ... It hurts I am going through this 2ww, with having to deal with the time of the Jan loss coming up and I am trying to stay positive. I know I am pregnant this time. I see the change I feel the change in my body. Its hard when I keep on hearing about the witch and I still have sometime.. to me this is negative. There is no reason I shouldn't be pregnant this time..

I love you girls to pieces ..but the negativity is hard for me so I will be off for a few days...


----------



## Nessicle

Shan honey I've just read all the posts and I don't think the girls were trying to be negative just realistic. 

Everyone loves you and are just trying to protect you in case it is a bfn (and I pray this is it for you as you deserve it!) but just try not to convince yourself that you absolutely without doubt are pregnant cos you don't know - nobody does. Only time will tell. We just don't want you to be crushed if you're not xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hope my other fave girlies are all well? Diane hope your DH is feeling better and wonder if puppy has a name yet? 

AFM, I'm good just very congested and tired and still struggling to find anything to eat. I'm living off apples and cereal atm :( I just can't face anything! 

xx


----------



## molly85

Shan please don't take offece by me. I thinkitwas you who said we have a1 in 4 chance of getting PG not my favorite odds. I was on a bit of a down day so probably wasn't my most sensitive. You'll get your :bfp: this month or next or evan next year but you deserve it now. Please be patient with those littel hpt's and us when we try to stop you getting to excitted we have seen how hurt you were before and only want toreduceor prevent that from happening again. Hugs shan and fingers crossed it is your month.


Matt made the rude suggestion I might be expecting the :witch: as I was worrying over a few things yesterday. How rude of him as he is probably right


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Shan :hugs: We love you and don't want to see you hurt. Fx'd for you, of course. Hope this is it!

Aww Nessie, sucks to be sick. I had a bout of nausea this morning. darnit lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

well...no one has been like this with anyone else. Everyone symptom spots and I'm tired of ot being able to do the ssme...


----------



## molly85

shan babes ss to your hearts content we just worry when it sounds like you have convinced ya self you are pg. you've been through so much extra hurts not fair on you


----------



## Nessicle

yeah it does suck Brandy lol - I did go to a local cafe just now and have sausage, chips and gravy yummy!! I only managed one sausage though (they gave me three!) can only eat little and often at the moment! Appetite seems a bit more there today! 

Shan babe as Jo said ss away just dont convince yourself that you are defo 100% pregnant as nobody knows they are before their bfp, yes the others do SS (we all do!) but they also remain realistic about the fact that there is a chance they might not be that's all - and hey what about our feelings :winkwink: we'd be so upset for you if you weren't :flower:


----------



## molly85

ness can you text me again


----------



## Shey

Shan Im sorry you are going through a rough time girlie. we love you and want you to get that BFP.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh my god, my head is pounding away.


----------



## Nessicle

Brandy I know the feeling - I was off work with a migraine last Friday it was the most horrendous feeling ever. Literally could not lift my head off the pillow all day :( 

You can take a paracetamol to help x


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls :hugs: thanks for the name suggestions, and ness that pup in the photo was so cute!! Well we have decided on the name Cookie for our little candy floss piranah! Shan, of course we all love u! Even with normal ov sometimes the egg manages to sneak its way past the swimmers, sumtimes the lil guys just dnt hit the spot! U cud very well be prego! Fxd, but we knw how convinced u become on symptoms alone, and although they can be a good indication, they are by no means difinitave proof. We just dont want u causing urself unneccessary pain. U hav convincd urself u where pg last cycle too but i really dont think u where. Unless u have bfp there is no pregnancy. And i knw u want it so much and that is why u convince urself . I love u shany babe and want u to be pregnant more than anything but at the same time, i dont want u hurting uneccesarily! Please dnt take this wrong. I mean nothing nasty at all. The best friends u wil hav wil be honest friends x x x


----------



## Wantabean

so back from my scan!!! xx


----------



## Wantabean

anyone here? xx


----------



## jelliebabie

how did it go kirstie? Hws lil stupot? X


----------



## Wantabean

it was AMAZING!!!!! you want to see photo? i dnt want anyone to think im rubbing it in there faces or anything!! spud was sleeping wen scan started then woke up for a few kicks and a few punches then fell back asleep. it was amazing!!!! i have never been so happy before!!


----------



## jelliebabie

wow kirstie am so happy for u! Of course we wana see pic! X


----------



## Wantabean

ok 2 mins xx


----------



## jelliebabie

2mins up! Hurry up woman lol x


----------



## Wantabean

https://<a href="https://s932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/?action=view&current=IMGP0490.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/IMGP0490.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
did that work? xx


----------



## Wantabean

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/IMGP0490.jpg

there we go. im 11 weeks exactly. its waving!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! Wow kirstie! He is gorgeous! Wow. Amazing girlie! U are so blessed! And u so deserve it! Xxx


----------



## Wantabean

thank you so so much!!! am getting excited now. they have booked me in for 16week scan, 20 week scan and 34 week scan!! they promised to look after me. gona go for my tea now!! bbiab xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Awwww Kirstie!!!!!!!! Look at that babyyyyyy :D :D :D So happy for you :hugs:

Hiya Diane xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Kirstie.Its so amazing. It made me cry.


Hi Diane. Miss you


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya shan, how you feeling?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well ttyl i am falling asleep for the second day in a row. UGh

I am feeling great Brandy. Barfed this am.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Sounds great then! :D

Get some rest xo


----------



## molly85

Fingers crossed shan.
Kirstie your spud is growing roots!!!!!!!!! Brilliant to finally get to see him(or her)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think it's a him :D


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww kirstie that is amazing!! made up 4u hunny, what a beautiful baby!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

i miss u too shan :hugs: hows everyone else? Brandy thats a fine bump u got on you! Ive got one 2. I am 8months fat! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Diane. Hope cookie is bringing you and DH some happiness. and check your mail the end of next week.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan :hug: cookie is a little monster. Wish i could post a photo. She is a little black ball of fluff with rasor sharp teeth! How are u doin babe? When is senthil back? Is he away on work? X


----------



## molly85

Wahoooooooooooooooooo baby stuffhanded over


----------



## shaerichelle

bet she's cute:) I'm doing ok. He's bck friday. He is in nyc for work.

hows ur dh?


----------



## Wantabean

thanks girls!! i know some of you guys are having a hard time atm so didnt want to flaunt it in your face, i know how distressing that can be!! 

shan you need to test soon!! i cant wait lol

xxx


----------



## molly85

if you had said you had ovulated Kirstie I would be devistated. REally hoping I have today had left sides twingy cramps and creamy yet ewcmy cm so there is hope even if the opks hateme


----------



## Wantabean

bugger the opks lol keep the faith!! go for it and see what happens. sounds like you are oving. i really hope so!! xx


----------



## molly85

its that or i'm going to have a visit from:witch:


----------



## jelliebabie

im cheering ur ovaries on jo!! Kirstie thats one healthy wee totty u got in there babe! Shan iv everything crossed for ur well deservd bfp on saturday x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Diane. How is ttc for u this month?


----------



## shaerichelle

Kirstie Saturday is looking good at 17 dpo:)


----------



## shaerichelle

here is cookie:) SHes cute Diane.
 



Attached Files:







cookie1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0









cookie2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0









cookie3.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

OMG god she looks socute with so much personality. Shes like my first dog but bigger


----------



## Wantabean

aw fluffy puppy!!! how cute!!!! am gona have to sleep. its been some day. night yall. sleep well xxxx


----------



## molly85

night kirstie


----------



## jelliebabie

8wks old in those photos, i think shes gona be a big girl lol. Ttc is not hapnin this cycle. 1 bd 2day but no ovulation x


----------



## molly85

better than nothing. I have a very grumpy matt. He doesn't want me window shopping for baby stuff


----------



## Shey

Aww Di she is too cute


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou shey. Thanks girls. Anyone any tips on hw to stop biting? Her teeth cause pain already! X


----------



## Shey

yw Di. no i have no idea. my lab keeps biting too and he is 8months old. I guess you could say its their way of teething. the only thing i can say is get her lots of chew toys


----------



## NurseKel

Kirstie, I am so happy for you honey! That is a great looking spud and such clear pics for 11 weeks. Congrats! 
Diane, we got a new puppy this weekend that is a big time chewer and I haven't found any magic tricks to get her to stop but if I do I will let you know. 
Brandy, bump is looking great! Hopefully you will be past all the sickness and being so tired soon.
We had our 20 week scan today and got some wonderful pics. It was so neat because we had an awesome tech that really took her time and pointed out everything....including a tiny wee wee! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

Morning ladies!!

Di - love the name Cookie and after seeing the pics it really suits her! She's lush! My sisters dog chewed on hands and furniture for ages cos she was just playing she will grow out of it. You just have to distract her with other toys for her to chew instead. My sister gave her dog carrots out of the fridge to munch on kept her quiet for hours! 

Kirstie wow!!! Spud is looking awesome babe so so happy everything went well and that the hospital have booked you in for regular scans that's great news! My 12 week scan is 3 weeks today :happydance: 

Shan looking forward to the outcome of your test in a couple of days keeping everything crossed for you! 

Kellie - do you mean you're having a boy....?! How exciting!! Congratulations! 

Hope Loren, Gem and Rachel are ok haven't seen them around much lately?

Jo I'm "egging" on your ovulation :winkwink: 

AFM I'm ok had a dry wretching episode this morning - struggling to brush my teeth cos it makes me wretch lol. I had terrible tummy cramps after so was late to work whoops! No one even noticed though ha ha. 

Glad it's nearly the weekend anyway. I plan to sleep for most of it lol 

xx


----------



## molly85

Thanks all
Ness sounds rubbish but has to be a good sign.
Diane to stop her chewing you - next timeshedoes it scream out in pain make sure she looks really upset by it and she comes to say sorry of herownaccorda couple of these and she should learn. Theonly thing i have ever had success with when dogs chewobjects is things like trainers when they biteback a tap on the nose with said item once removed from mouth and a sharp noshould get the message a across. Just think the way a wolf in the wild would you are the pack leader


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks jo. Have tried the pain act, past 3 days, doesnt work on this little critter. She has taken to chasing and barking at the cats and doesnt stop even when they lash out. May have to try spraying her with water. Have read it works. Sori ur feeling crap ness x


----------



## Nessicle

lol thanks guys - it's weird I'm happy I feel crap cos it means all is well but then on the same token fed up of struggling to eat and not brush my teeth - bet my breath stinks lol I'm constantly munching on chewing gum :haha: 

You know how you can get a deterrant spray for cats? perhaps there is one you can get for dogs?x


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Ness. Yes, we are definitely having a boy. The scan tech said there is absolutely no doubt about it and it wasn't going to change. LOL She even gave me one pic that has him labeled "BOY!!!" with a cursor pointing to his wee wee. It is too cute!
I'm sorry you are feeling so bad still but I promise it will get better. I know it is hard to imagine that when you feel like (or you are) throwing up all the time but soon enough you will be the bottom less pit. I can't seem to eat enough a lot of times while trying to avoid becoming as big as a whale. 
Diane, sorry about the puppy teeth. They are like razors and mine chews EVERYTHING too! I call her Destructo as a nickname...hehehe.
Jo, I really hope you will get your eggy soon! I can't wait for you to be preggers!
Hi Loren and Gem! I know you ladies are out there somewhere.


----------



## Nessicle

Aww that's wicked so chuffed for you!! My family and boss think I am having a boy (though think that's more based on my personality etc lol as there's no way to know at this stage!). My sickness comes and goes - today is a worse day where I feel sick no matter if I eat or don't eat, I've never actually been sick it's just dry heaving - I don't know which is worse lol! Also so tired and suffering with headaches. But I know it will get better and it's totally worth it!! 

xx


----------



## Nixilix

Mmmmm burger king!! Well off to poas! 

Hope that sickness subsideds soon! Ness 

Congrats on the boy! Kel 

Come on eggy for Jo! 

Hope you aren't too bitten diane! 

Ok Shan?? 

Hey nicole!


----------



## shaerichelle

im doing great. Have had nausea for 3 days with gagging and the bloat isnt going away.

Good Luck Rach :dust:


----------



## NurseKel

Nessie, I have a feeling you are having a boy too but it's just a hunch cause I sure have no special abilities to predict these things. LOL I agree about the dry heaving. I think it's worse b/c it puts more strain on us than puking. If that makes any sense at all. The headaches are a killer too. I took more Tylenol during those weeks than I have ever taken in my life. Damn hormones!:dohh: What's totally great though is that if you had asked me 8 or 10 weeks ago if I was going to get preggers again I probably would've said, heck no! But now that the worst part has passed, it wouldn't seem so bad to do it again. :thumbup: 
Rachel, I'm happy to see you're still peeing on sticks. Even if they are from the yard sometimes. :haha: You crack me up!


----------



## Jaymes

Ok, when I first got on here, I have to admit I thought all the charting and poas was insane! Now I am into it too. How did I go from ntnp to reaching for my thermometer first thing? I am obsessed with my chart and I am symptom spotting like crazy... I have 1 test left and it is in my drawer calling to me constantly, I have to remind myself it is waaaaaay to early 20+ x a day. LOL. I am crazy.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol You fit right in here then :D

Hi girlies :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Rachel - you poas recently then? 

Hi Jaymes lol yep you sound like you belong here! 

Kel - aww good to know you'd do it again :haha: yeah the headaches are hard work especially working on computers all day but I'm proud I havent taken any paracetamol (same as your tylenol I think?) yet and have managed to just drink plenty of water and rest when I can i.e. get away from my desk or go sit in a dark toilet cubicle for 10mins lol! 

Shan hope ya ok sweetie! 

Brandy - hows bubs treating you today?


----------



## Nixilix

Test now!!!!


----------



## Loren

hey girlies!!!! ive made my self a stranger to the thread noooooo!!!!! how r u all??? i see my likkle Di is on!!hey huni!! loven cookie soooooo cute and fluffy!!!!! how r u bbe?xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bubs is doing ok..I have a massive headache that i've had for 2 days, but it's because of the guys varnishing the windows here. Ouch!!! Fumes suck.

I've felt some slight nausea in the mornings for the past 2 days also. Hope it's varnish related and not MS related =\

Hiya Loren!


----------



## Loren

iyaaa brandy!!! sorry uve been feeln icky huni, hopefully its varnish related tho and not MS!!!!xxx


----------



## molly85

Hi girls doctors today. just shoveling breaky down first


----------



## Nixilix

Alright scouse!!


----------



## Loren

iya jooooo!!!xxhopw docs goes well.

wats appnen rach haha little slang sayin frm the land of scouse which sumhow means hello in scally langauge haha xxxx how u hun??xxx


----------



## molly85

so do i loren


----------



## shaerichelle

gl jo.


----------



## Loren

hey shan xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Loren


----------



## jelliebabie

hi loren babe! Missd ya! U ovd yet? Hope u hav been tempin :hugs: luv ya :flower: congrats kel on ur wee man. Can u remember what i predicted for ya? Gud luck at drs jo. Hw are u shan?


----------



## Wantabean

hay ladies!! how are we all today? 

kel great news on boy!!! 

i feel blah!! XX


----------



## molly85

Back from the docs PMS meds now on repeat.
Advised to takefolic acid lazy bugger I am has not been taking it.
Doc said weneed to have :sex: 2 -3 times a day (slipof the tongue I hope)
It could take 2 years and to not use OPKs but to temp


----------



## shaerichelle

2 to 3 times a day? You need folic acid. The baby it's it for something that develops by 26 dpo

I'm sick diane. But I'm focuesd ont other things. Hope you are well.


----------



## molly85

Yup it probably helps with something else i have 7 pages of info to read.
It's to do with spinal cord deffects. You will be fine with it shan as itsfound in greens and brown rice. It alsosays woman with coeliacs should get 5mg a day yeoch I have to get some when i pick up my medication later. I am also getting a box toput all my meds in as i seem to also need something to make me go poop. I am now a maracca


----------



## Nixilix

good evening girls (for me anyway)

So excited bout my weekend of bumping uglies!


----------



## Shey

hello ladies

Shan how are you feeling today?

How are you doing GemGem and Jo?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls.... nice 2 see u back loren xxxxx

awww congrats kel .....cute !! a boy!!!
sorry 2 hear ur not wel brandy :hugs:
hiya rach, hows ov comin any pos opks yet??? i had slight ewcm today... so :sex: just b4...softcups and concieve + lol . dont think its ov yet tho, althou im close i rekon. this has been a fast 3 weeks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya shey howa u??? ru testin this month??? x


----------



## Shey

Im good Gem 
no i don't think I will be. I dont get to see my BF til tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

Am ok Shey busy doint theironing and man is there loads


----------



## shaerichelle

Well Jo I think I am all set I have been taking prenatals since September :winkwink:

Well shey a lot better than this am. seems I am sick in the am..lol morning sickness. Having some lovely twinges around my belly button..

Hope you have fun with you bf tomorrw.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again ladies.

Ugh feeling a lot of pressure down there. Kinda worried :( Not painful, but uncomfy. I'm hoping it's just baby growing a lil.


----------



## Shey

Thank you Shan and i hope you feel better. I am praying that you get your BFP

Haha Jo sounds like fun. Im just laying down relaxing. My mom gave me an off day and is going to go get my son from daycare.


----------



## shaerichelle

Honey dont worry its just your body changing up. I had pressure with Saben alot.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya shan hope ur okay hun...wen ru testin?? fxd 4u xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs: brandy hope ur okay honey xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I don't remember this with DD..but 10 yrs ago was a long time.I just feel like I'm about to burst. And haven't even been able to eat today cuz I have zero appetite. I'll chalk it up to all the stress of builders..fumes..baby growing. It's a crappy combo.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

xGemxGemx said:


> :hugs: brandy hope ur okay honey xxxx

Thanks. So do I :(

It's soooo weird. But I can feel bubs moving around in there, so I know he's/she's ok at least lol.


----------



## molly85

hey brandy dnt panic. yeah i stopped as i was loosing a bit of faith fromwhat ihave read i need prenatals and an extra tab i think


----------



## molly85

i am re thinking brandy stressing isn't good if your still worried in an hour or so givethe hospitala callor your doctor/midwife just so you can hear that heart beat


----------



## Shey

Aww Brandy. I had pressure with Jayden. Im sure things will be just fine. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem I am feeling good
I am testing Saturday at 17 dpo


----------



## xGemxGemx

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> xGemxGemx said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: brandy hope ur okay honey xxxx
> 
> Thanks. So do I :(
> 
> It's soooo weird. But I can feel bubs moving around in there, so I know he's/she's ok at least lol.Click to expand...

thats brill then, prob jus th silly builders, u relax hun and put ur feet up xxxxx agree with jo if ur sill worried later but if u can feel lil buba movin rnd then u be fine!!! :) 

im off 2 get my tea xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

I am rooting for you Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey. I am pretty sure I am. my belly button area has never hurt like this before.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks guys..you're all lovely xo

Going to spend some time with DD before her bedtime. ..bbs


----------



## Nixilix

Yo gem! Just got ur tx, think I'm o ing sooncause got watery cm so hopefully ewcm next!! Whoop!! Bd'ing tonight with conceive +!


----------



## Shey

you're welcome Shan. Aww I hope you are.


----------



## molly85

Rachael sooooo jealous I have stuff that looks like i have a nasty cold down there. Prettysure it'snot an infection just gross and crampy


----------



## Shey

I haven't tempted all week. so idk wats with my cycle no more.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ah got showered. Feeling a little better.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Weird..my ticker has stolen 3 days!


----------



## molly85

some had that problem the other day brandy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only noticed it now, cuz I saw the one on my FB and was thinking earlier, I thought I was already 15+3 lol. Gotta love technology.


----------



## molly85

Shan I have slightly lost it and got the soy isoflavones did you try them this time? If nothing else I would like a shorter cycle so am willing to gine these a bash for 5 days next cycle


----------



## Wantabean

brandy mines does that all the time lol xx


----------



## molly85

Kirstie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo after af try them cd 5-9. Yes I did them and I ovd normal. Last cycle was cd 70:) make sure each pill has 60 mg of soy


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> Yo gem! Just got ur tx, think I'm o ing sooncause got watery cm so hopefully ewcm next!! Whoop!! Bd'ing tonight with conceive +!

mine was kinda just bit watery....hhhmmm is that ment to come first??


----------



## xGemxGemx

shaerichelle said:


> Gem I am feeling good
> I am testing Saturday at 17 dpo

ooooo so excited 4u!! bout time we had another a BFP on here!!!


----------



## molly85

I think so I am just a freak Gem.
Shan these say 40mg and not to take more.I could just give it a try this month


----------



## xGemxGemx

molly85 said:


> I think so I am just a freak Gem.
> Shan these say 40mg and not to take more.I could just give it a try this month

do u think u ov'd yet jo?? gosh i think u hav th patience of a saint with ur crazy cycles! and i fort mine wer long and up down xxxx


----------



## molly85

iam in 2 minds either I am going to get AF any day or I will be OVing in the next few days


----------



## NurseKel

Brandy, I feel the same pressure and stretching especially low in my pelvis. I can't seem to stop peeing. I can go to the bathroom and the minute I stand up I feel like I have to go again. LOL I am like you in that I don't remember having the pressure/pain with my DD. I just keep telling myself that time makes us forget a lot so maybe I did have these things but the six years have just made me forget. I talked to my OB yesterday and she had no concerns at all and since this lil man squirms constantly I suppose it is to be expected. 
Diane, you had predicted a boy for me so....you were right on the money girl!


----------



## molly85

Kel I was sooo dippy should have remembered bladder trampoline


----------



## NurseKel

LOL @ Jo. Well the truth is that I found out yesterday that baby is head down so I suppose in reality he is headbutting my bladder instead of bouncing on it. Either way....geesh, at the pee pee! ROFL.


----------



## Wantabean

kel look at your photo!!! thats amazing lol 

JO!!!! hiya! 

sorry am crap at talking im watching American Dad lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Had to get a different ticker..must be the site? Who knows.

Kel, I'm so glad to hear you get it too...not that I'm glad you get pains lol, but you know what I mean. Wonderful scan pic!!! Your lil man is perfect :D

Hiya to everyone else again! Just got back from spending some time with hubby (not *that* kind of time, grr) :haha:


----------



## molly85

gottosee my friends scan picture yesterday.I willfinally get to hold a baby in july as long as i don't get sick yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

they got bubs could be 12pounds ouchy mumma. anything over8 and shesgetting a csection


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

12 lbs? My goodness.


----------



## molly85

the thought made my eyes water


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol..DD was 6 lbs 15 oz and I thought I was gonna rip apart.


----------



## Wantabean

bliming heck thats quite a size lol anything over 8 i want a csection lol :rofl: xx


----------



## Wantabean

garrys mum had to get a csection 3weeks early coz garrys head was too big. i am sooooo screwed lol


----------



## molly85

sounds just like him kirstie lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gotta sleeeeeep. Gnight ladies. :hugs: xoxoxoxox


----------



## molly85

night brandy


----------



## Wantabean

night brandy xxx

so what you been upto jo? sucks the doc wasnt more helpful :hugs: xx


----------



## NurseKel

Kirstie, I have that same concern. I'm not worried about the baby being huge but my hubby's son has a huge head and I can not imagine trying to deliver that! I am just hoping he got that head from his mom and not my DH...LOL My DD was only 5lb 8oz so having her was a breeze.


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha lol well my whole family have huge heads and both garry and his brother have huge heads lol god help us all. i would rather give birth myself instead of section but i will do whatever it takes. i only have small hips lol wow 5lbs how good would that be lol

how you doing? done any bump photos yet? xx


----------



## molly85

he was nice. and i think could be more helpful he actually read mynotes which helps. I have patience most of the timebut at themoment Iamsort of shattered inside I want to be there already


----------



## Wantabean

ps i have already been told im gona have a big baby lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Saben was 9 lbs:wacko:


----------



## Wantabean

molly85 said:


> he was nice. and i think could be more helpful he actually read mynotes which helps. I have patience most of the timebut at themoment Iamsort of shattered inside I want to be there already

:hugs: would be good if they could just wave a magic wand and sorted ecerything for you. will keep you in my prayers mdear xx


----------



## Wantabean

poor you shan lol hows the sickness? xx


----------



## NurseKel

I am feeling really well now and am super excited about shopping. The DH and I hit the mall right after our appt yesterday and started buying outfits...hehehe. The best part is that two of my good friends just had boys in the last year and have offered me tons of clothes. My lil boy has a full wardrobe and I haven't even had my baby shower yet. LOL I haven't done any bump pics yet. Some days I look huge and other days no one can even tell I'm preggers so I'd have to pick a day I actually have a bump. 
How have you been feeling? Any more sickness or has it all passed?


----------



## Wantabean

you guys want to see a pic of poppie? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Its morning sickness :haha: mornings only and goes away. I ate breakfast this am and almost lost it gagging and dry heaving. ugh


----------



## Wantabean

i thought the sickness had passed but been quite ill last couple of days. got a telling off from mw coz i had 3 + keytones in my urine lol i am drinking but i bring it all back up. if i dont sorted im getting put on a drip lol ooops. still quite tired but feeling not to bad. been getting some tummy pains but putting it down to sickness lol glad you feel better :hugs: xx


----------



## Wantabean

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/IMGP0450.jpg

this is poppie lol before she had a haircut lol

shan thats sounding quite promising. really hope this is it for you this time xx


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks sweetie. At least this time I didn't get a lecture from the doctor about losing weight as I have gained 6 lbs. Wahoo! LOL I am really working on keeping my weight down to no more than 20-25 lbs for the whole pregnancy.


----------



## molly85

yes Please kirstie, I need something happy
Someonewhoused toknowmeinside out has just suggested we have a 10 year school reunion and doesn't seem to understand I don't want to see thepeople whoweresocruel to meafter being in an accident where one ofour classmates died. The thought brings everything back. I never finished my post traumatic stress thing with a therapist as ileft uni and this isasteptofar at themoment.


----------



## NurseKel

Awww, what a cute Poppie!


----------



## molly85

I have no PMA girls


----------



## Wantabean

dont go jo. this girl clearly hasnt thought about you propely while arranging this. dont put yourself through it or get stressed!!! :hugs: its a difficult thing to do. xxx


----------



## Wantabean

jo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Jo.

Kirstie I hope you feel better and I am having different things go on than I did before. Af is due today/tomorrow so far she has stayed away:) I am 99% sure this is it.

I need to go lay down .


----------



## molly85

sadly its a very campboy so emotional and useless. gah it just reckseverythingwhen i think back. Poppie is a sweety


----------



## molly85

Shan I amgiving you big hugs either way. Hopeits this month girly


----------



## molly85

night all bateryis dying i'mon my mobile if anyonewants me


----------



## Wantabean

poppie is a pest lol 

ok goodnight shan!!

sometimes people can be quite ignorant of other peoples feelings!!! jo we are here for you? xx


----------



## Wantabean

goodnight all xx


----------



## Wantabean

hey gem!! wen you testing? xx


----------



## Aislinn

HI girls.... Hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## Shey

Hey Aislinn


----------



## Aislinn

HI Shey, So you get to see your BF tomorrow that must be very exciting. 

How have you been doing?


----------



## Shey

yup yup. ive been busy job hunting and filling out applications for jobs. I talked to the manager at borders and she told me to reapply and then to call her tomorrow to let her knw


----------



## Aislinn

Shey said:


> yup yup. ive been busy job hunting and filling out applications for jobs. I talked to the manager at borders and she told me to reapply and then to call her tomorrow to let her knw

that sounds great... Job hunting is hard... Its a full time job itself... Good luck... 


So what will you be doing with you BF this weekend? Where are you guys meeting? He doesn't live in FL right?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn :hug: nice to see u on here! Shey, have fun with mark and good luck on the job hunt. Its sounding really hopeful! Kirsty poppys a cutie, she looks like a cheeky little minx lol. Jo, big hugs babe. Hope ur ok. Be careful taking soy if it can interfere with ur meds? Be strong babe. U are mrs pma and we need you x


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hi aislinn :hug: nice to see u on here! Shey, have fun with mark and good luck on the job hunt. Its sounding really hopeful! Kirsty poppys a cutie, she looks like a cheeky little minx lol. Jo, big hugs babe. Hope ur ok. Be careful taking soy if it can interfere with ur meds? Be strong babe. U are mrs pma and we need you x


Thank you Diane been a hard week or so.. How are you and the new puppy??


----------



## jelliebabie

im ok aislinn and puppy is a little monster lol. Where are you in your cycle? Sorry its been a rough week for you x


----------



## Shey

I have no idea wat we will be doing tomorrow,probably meet in the mall or somewhere. he lives in TN


----------



## shaerichelle

Just wanted to come in and give Jo big hugs....

Hi Diane:)

Im off to do my toenails and relax on my last free night. My poor belly!


----------



## Shey

Have a nice night Shan and take it easy


----------



## molly85

im up and about now thanks girls.i have asked should be ok with meds. Good luckshey take pepper spray just incase and a pack of trojans til you get him tested lol


----------



## molly85

gah my chart is running backwards now low temps foraweek


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Big hugs to Jo :hugs:

I'm in a rotten mood today. Rawr.


----------



## Nixilix

hy girls. How are we all?

Bd last night usuing conceive +, and again no stinging today!! So glad is friendly!! So I've been having watery cm so hopefully I'm gearing up for ov!! Going to HOPEFULLY bd tonight tomorrow Sunday Monday! Sooo want to catch that egg!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Rach! The conceive+ is totally ace! Even KY Jelly before ttc used to give me soreness and a bit of thrush but not with conceive+! 

I have a good feeling for you this month hun! 

x


----------



## shaerichelle

go rach a bd marathon.:) I'm going to have me one of those this weekend. Not to catch n egg though :haha:

hi ness.

wow no af so far :happydance: I have nausea instead and my breasts hurt so bad.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I want a BD marathon damnit :( lol


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shan! Great news no AF shown! tons of :dust: 

Brandy bless ya lol - my poor OH has to make do with his friend the hand for a while :haha: just havent got the energy for :sex:!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, This has been the hardest week ever with DH gone. My libido is up :wacko: and I need it now :haha: Now I know what you feel like. Its not fun! Get some sexy lingerie and put it on!

Ness, thank you. Dh is convinced we are pregnant and having a boy. He bought some boy clothes in NYC. I didnt have energy for anything tuesday not even to potty good thing DH wasnt here. Sorry you are so tired.


----------



## NurseKel

I'm glad someone else is feeling that way Nessie. :wacko:LOL Brandy, I am so jealous! I can't believe how I have absolutely no sex drive what so ever. I really thought it would return once I got past the sickness but...no such luck. Thank goodness for my DH though. He is fantastic about it and understands. He has been so patient and loving the whole time and I am being more spoiled than usual even.:happydance:
Jo, I'm sorry hun. I really hope something happens for you soon. Big :hugs:
Good luck Rachel. Enjoy your marathon....:thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sexy lingerie? When I feel like a cow :( Blehhh


----------



## Nessicle

aw thanks Shan - I'm getting ready for home time but still got another 3 and a half hours at work to go :cry: 

Kel - I think I will be the same too I doubt I will get really horny either! 

I better log off and do some work anyway! boo! speak soon xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, being pregnant is beautiful! You did see my pregnant picture with Saben right:rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol! Yeah. I just feel like crap..I think it's a cold though. Plus the whole not being able to be comfy in my own home stuff is wearing on my nerves. I'm so stressed out.


----------



## mommaof3

Brandy could your dd not stay with some friends and you and dh go get a nice motel or seomething for the night just to de stress a little and get away from the chaos at your house


----------



## NurseKel

Sorry you are having such a hard time Brandy. I can't imagine having even more stress and fatigue than the pregnancy itself. One upside...at least the builders will be totally done with the remodel soon and probably better now than when your little one is here and trying to sleep. I know that thought probably is no help but thought I would give you some ray of sunshine.:hugs: I told DH the other day that I don't think I can take any more illnesses. After the horrible cold I had and the virus, I can't handle any more. Luckily for us, it does get better. I can actually say I feel really good now. So chin up girlie. You will be there soon too.:flower:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi everyone 

Shan you ready for the dh to be home 

Nessie at least it is firday and you can rest this weekend hopefully


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks ladies..:hugs:

yeah, I actually tried to arrange DD to spend the night with a friend, but DH was fast to remind me that we are moving her stuff into her new room tomorrow (and tons of other housework) so she has to be here to help. Blah. I know I sound like a spoiled brat, whining about builders lol. It's just sooo uncomfy and stressful here now. On top of it all, it's freezing cold and they have the windows and doors open always..there's just no escape. It'll be worth it in the end, and youre right, Kel, much better they're doing it now than when we have a newborn here!

Only 2 more hrs till they all leave..and I can relax a bit. I hope this cold goes away fast! I have a feeling it'll be bad one though..Im run down for sure.

Oh Kel, I meant to say this earlier,but I looooove the name Cade! It's a lovely one.

Hey Nicole! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole, so glad to see you here :hugs: how are you and bubs doing? Hows your lo? Nearly home time ness and u can rest yipee! Hi brandy. Fab scan photo kel wow its a proper baby now! Shan u must be so excited senthils coming home and u can owe up for what u have missed out on lol. And im sticking by my prediction of a girl for ur first baby with senthil lol. Rachel im praying u catch that eggy this month :dust: as for me, no ov but no big deal. Oh and cookie, well water spray doesnt work she just tries to bite the water. Crazydog lol. Onto finding plan d. X


----------



## mommaof3

oh I like that name also Brandy have you and dh came up with any names I cant seem to find any that my dh likes so the way its looking its not gonna be an easy thing


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's so hard for us to agree on any..like I love the name Xavier or Xander and DH says noooo way. So for a boy we are thinking either Ethan (DD's name is Bethany, so I like how ethan is made up of that) or Dexter ..lol. i love that name, although it has the nerdy stigma to it so far. He'll change that tho!

For a girl, I love Abbey Rose...like Abbey Road :D But DH has yet to agree with me on any girl names yet. I guess he's holding out for a boy :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Diane try smacking your hands and yelling NO try to startle her or a can or jar with change or something that makes a loud noise then with my dogs I always carry some treats that way i can encourage good behavior they learn fast if there is food lol 
How is your dh doing better I hope

Ive been really sick today I really thought the ms had passed but I cant even keep water down I feel dehydrated light headed and dizzy hopeing it passes soon I really dont want to have to go to the DR


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Diane! :hugs:

Cookie sounds like a handful lol. So fun though. Nicole has a good idea..try startling her maybe..?


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks for the name compliments girls. I was relieved it was a boy for that reason too. DH and I had both loved that name from the minute we started thinking of names and had absolutely no girl names lined up. LOL
Diane, I feel your pain! We can not get our puppy to stop biting and chewing and those puppy teeth are killin me. We have tried swatting her with a paper, popping her nose, yelling no and biting her back. Nothing has worked! She is a cutie pie but soooo stubborn.


----------



## mommaof3

My dh likes the name Ethan only one he has suggested I like Emma Grace but dh refuses I just ramble off names as they come in my head and have not found one he likes I was being a smart ass and suggested Jeep it was the name of a man on this movie we were watching im not sure if he really liked it or was just messing with me lol Im hopeing once we find out what we are haveing it will be easier


----------



## mommaof3

I use a different tone of voice also kinda like I do when the kids are behaveing badly most dogs want only to please you and once they learn the difference treats are for good behavior then they start to catch on with Paisley all I have to do is clap my hands and say no but she is very food motivated so it was pretty easy with her


----------



## shaerichelle

brandy you need a spa day.
diane I think it's a boy too:) I hope cookie calms down.
hi nicole. Check ur mail hopefully you got the stuff for the Ms. There is ginger candy in there. I've been sucking on it like crazy. Nothing liie being barely awake and gagging! Excited to see dh. Going to get me a digi for tomorrow. 

today has been interesting to go from nausea to extreme hunger!


----------



## shaerichelle

and diane per your prediction. I'm preggo right?:)


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Shan I woke up gagging then have been pukeing on and off all morning im just trying to keep some fluid down im takieng small sips and have took my nausea meds I sure thought the worst was over lol even a little worried that it just seemed to go away so fast WAS I EVER WRONG LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

yw ..that baby wants to get nice and settled and let you know it's in the making. It won't let you forget lol.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I've felt a tiny bit of nausea here n there too. Rawr!


----------



## mommaof3

lol I guess not the break was nice though and it will all be worth it in the end and most of it forgotten the first time I see my little ones face Im gonna go lay down for a bit and give the meds time to kick in ill be back in a little bit sure have missed you ladies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

feel better Nicole :hugs: Get some rest.


----------



## NurseKel

Nicole, hope you feel better soon. Think I would have to pass on the name Jeep too...LOL
Brandy, I love Ethan and really love the similarity to Bethany. Although I do love Xavier also. I love it when names have a meaning. My DD name is Shalie. It was special to me because her dad's name is Shane so she truly is half me and half him. 
Ya'll have a good day! I gotta hit the road and start seeing some patients. And since I'm on call this weekend there will be no rest for me....Grrrr!


----------



## Wantabean

di if you put small stones and gravel into a plastic bottle and rattle it very hard when she is bad whilst shouting no sometimes works on stubborn dogs. they hate the noise. poppie was way to stubborn for any of that so i ended up smaking her once quite hard and no she stops wen i say no. you need to make sure they no your the boss. was hard with poppie being a terrior as its in there nature to be very grumpy and quite nippy so i had to make sure she knew i was the boss very quickly. she takes the piss out of garry now though coz she knows i rule the house lol a roled up newspaper smacked against her nose sometimes works. it doesnt hurt them it just gives them a fright. 



on another note lol i wouold love :sex: but i seriously dont have the energy lol thing we have dtd about 3times since i got pg lol garry is starting to get a bit cranky lol

ooooo shan is testing tomorrow. i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wantabean

those are nice names!! i have always loved the name bethany!! your dd is lucky having such a lovely name. 
we have decided on Stuart John and Ellie Marie. dnt know if we will change our minds though lol

how are yall feeling today?


----------



## Nixilix

I think today should be test day Shan! What a suprise for dh!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gonna go for a bit, gals. Gotta do the dinner thing now that everyones heading out (YAY)

Laterzzz


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls, thanks nicole. That is gona be plan d! :flower: so when she stops, if that is, do i give her a treat? My poor cats need a break! Kel what type of pup is yours? Name? Photo? Shannon im not predicting conception anymore lol, got it wrong for loren, hopin im just a month out as i was with ness. But defo see a girl x


----------



## Wantabean

shan i must say i agree with rach!! test today then sit it somewhere he can see it tomorrow lol oooo i love testing time lol am gona go ladies. ma mammie has lost her voice coz she is not well so gona go round for a visit. ill be back later xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kirsty! I like zander for a boy too. Cade is a really good name kel :thumbup: love lucie and katie for girls. Love kayden for a boy too


----------



## molly85

Hey ladies I worked up some PMA,
Am sat here after showering ( i was wearing tights at work, groooosss), dehaired and am about to make matt lunch then I willpounce on him at 4pm. I bloody hope these eggs are working today. Baby names are fun ours havebeen picked for a year nearly now. Allthis morning sickness is enough to make anyone puke I hope you all feel better and taht I sail past it lol


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Nicole I really feel for you hun that is terrible you're still having such bad sickness! If you start getting headaches you should call the dr as you might need to go in for an IV of fluid?? 

Brandy hope your headache is easing! 

Diane - what a naughty lil pup!! You need that dog woman whatsername Victoria from its me or the dog! Have a look at her website and see if you can pick up any tips? 

Jo lucky Matt hey you get pouncing lady!! 

Kirstie hope you're ok hun! Hope spud is treating you well! 

Gorgeous names you have all chosen! So far only name me and Mark have decided on is "Samuel Andrew" for a boy! It's gonna be tough if it's a girl! 

Have a horrible headache and this afternoon is dragging so slow! Diane yeah I plan to rest all weekend as much as possible - poor Mark must think I'm so boring I keep apologising but he understands plus he gets to play on his Playstation while I'm in bed so think he's actually enjoying it ha! 

Only 1 hour and 45 mins to go til hometime!xx


----------



## molly85

I'm going to sleep 24/7 bythesounds of it ness i sleepalot at the mo. 
His sarnies are made jeez took all of 2 minutes


----------



## Nessicle

tell me about it Jo lol - all I want to do is sleep oh to win the lottery!!


----------



## molly85

lottery sounds good do i have to enter to win?
eugh dog is being creepy I hate the way shes looking at me. scary creature


----------



## molly85

ahah she pounced, she scored, shenowhas her arse in the air and laptop on her chest


----------



## jelliebabie

well done jo! :happydance: thats the way to do it! Woop!


----------



## molly85

iv been cheating ff doesfebuary lookany good for me Diane?


----------



## shaerichelle

DH and I got into a huge fight. He has decided to bring a friend hom from NYC. I had all kinds of plans. After 8 months of trying .. I wanted to celebrate. but now the plans are ruined. I said wtf did I wait to test for.

anyways tested held pee for like two hrs. bfn. so you all may say why did you psych your self up..or whatever. I know I am pregnant. I feel the changes in my body and I know my body that well. It just looks like I might have another chemical.

I cant stop crying. I am so upset.


----------



## molly85

Hugs Shan we're not into all that sort of meaness you put ya self though enough heart ache.Refuse him his wicked way for aweek or so. If its a :bfn: I hope she:witch: speedsher way throughand you get ahappy and healthy next cycle.


----------



## mommaof3

Yay Jo got her some swimmers I read somewhere in one of the many baby magazines I seem to get in the mail all the time that propping your hips up may not be as good as thought sometimes in actually slows the swimmers down ill have to see if I can find the article 

Diane when I use treats I just reward a certain behavior at a time like going on the pee pad for about 2 weeks then move on to another and that usually gives them the idea good behavior is a treat bad behavior is the screy rattle noise or the newspaper and always use the same word like NO or STOP so they learn that and in time you can stop with the can or paper Paisley was pretty easy but Moose and Millie is a constant battle with them you have to be the pack leader and let them know you are the boss ive never tried this but my brother says it works he trains police dogs and drug dogs he says to get eye level and stare them down till they look away its a dominice thing lets them know you are the one in charge


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont understand I had one this month. I have never felt nausea like this or other things.. not even with Saben.


----------



## molly85

it does work nicole i do it with molly and she rolls over fora terrier she is very well behaved


----------



## molly85

Shan Ican totallyunderstandevery cycle feels weird and wounderful to me. Some thing we just don't get used to. Aslong asshe turns upin the next week its ablessing orequally you get a that :bfp:


----------



## mommaof3

Sorry Shan I know you were sure you were gonna get a bfp I hate to see you get so upset


----------



## mommaof3

By brother swears by it for the larger dogs especially


----------



## shaerichelle

Then why have I barfed .. I never barf ever..not even when sick. Last time I barfed was with saben


----------



## molly85

yeah biger dogs its about size and dominence.Smalleryahave to be clever with


----------



## mommaof3

Shan please dont take this the wrong way but when you want something so bad your mind can convince your body to have those symptoms Ive done it to myself before when I was afraid I was pregnant it wasnt a real good time for me and we had a slip up I was so worried that I was I had all kinds of symptoms even pukeing even after I got a bfn I didnt stop haveing symptoms till af showed


----------



## molly85

Shan there is allways oppotunity. Your systemas out of whack as mine,so could behormones could be :bfp: could be that your missing Senthill could be a bug. It's crappy enjoy some choccy and a glass of wine andwait to give Senthill the cold shoulder enjoy the evilness lol


----------



## mommaof3

well I have to say my little maltese Paisley is pretty well behaved she has her days and I can always tell when she is trying to be sneaky she will crawl and scoot on the floor on her belly like she thinks I cant see her its pretty funny lol


----------



## molly85

molly is soo obvious to. gotta love her though


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole! I will give anything a try! Fxd it works. Shannon sweetheart, im so so sorry for the bfn! Please stop convincing yourself you are having chemicals, and i mean this in the kindest way. I dnt wana upset u at all. Even a chemical would give a bfp to start with. I care bout u shan and if you are having all these symptoms without a pregnancy then you need to find out what is wrong babe! Thats not normal. :hug: give senthil a kick up the arse too! X


----------



## mommaof3

lol Paisley has been driving me nuts since I have been pregnant she is always under foot or up in my lap its gotten so bad she even lays by the tub when I take a bath


----------



## molly85

molly has always done that, sheisnow eatting her foot, stupid mutt.
Shan maybe you do need toseea proper medical doctor just to get things looked over mydamn thyroid gives me all the symptomsof pregnancy so know how annoying it is


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, paisley sounds like a rite lil character! Where did u get her name from? X


----------



## jelliebabie

wana swap for a mop with teeth?


----------



## shaerichelle

there is a very faint line. i consider that bfn
I havnt convinced my body to do anything. I know my body quite well. More than most people know their body. I am in tune. I am not convincing myself I am having chemicals. I know in Jan I did have one. Last month I did start out pregnant but it never made it far because it was way to long of a cycle. This month there is no reason I shouldnt be pregnant.
I am tried of having to explain myself I just wanted some support. take care. Hope the candies help Nicole. Hope you get your mail Diane.


----------



## molly85

Shan we do support we just hate seeing you hurt. I'm not going to say anymore I really hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## mommaof3

Shan we are trying to support you its upsetting to us to see you upset I hope you can understand that no one is asking or expecting you to explain yourself were just trying to help you understand why your body might be doing this all any of us want it to see you get a bfp and we will all be over the moon for you when it happens I guess when we see you get so sure we just dont want to encourage you anymore because the odds of getting pregnant in any month are alot slimmer then not getting pregnant and we hate to see you get so hurt and upset when it doesnt happen I have my fingers crossed for you every month hopeing this will be your month im sorry if this upsets you I hate to say yes Shan this is your month and then it isnt and I hate to not say it cause I know that either way I go I will be hurting your feeling in some way


----------



## jelliebabie

i have to agree with nicole shan. You know i care for you so much but it doesnt matter how intune we are with our bodies, we never knw for sure untill we get a positive test and i just feel like you end up with too much unneccessary heartache and it pains me for u to be upset! I could agree with all u say and tell u defo are pg, but i wouldnt be a true friend by saying that. I dnt want to hurt u and want to be there for you but if my honesty is unwantd just say so and i will say no more. I dnt want to lose u as a friend x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry Shan :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey Brandy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya :D I had a nacho craving and DH took me out..it was nice to get outta this dump. Can't wait till its home again.


----------



## mommaof3

Shan im sorry if what I have said has hurt you it was never my intention or Diane or Jo's for that matter either I wish nothing more then for all the ladies on here to get that longed for BFP and to go on to have healthy beautiful babies and yes it is sometimes hard to give encouragment when you dont know for a fact there will be a bfp and knowing that if there isnt that in some way you may have in your encouragment caused someone to experience more hurt and because im pregnant I worry that i will say or do soemthing that will cause someone who is ttc to be hurt or sad so I try very hard to word everything I say as not to offend anyone and if that comes off as not being supportive then I truly appologise to anyone I have made feel this way it has never been my intention to do that just the opposite in fact Im 37 and most of the woman I know have had there families and are on to different things in there lives so im kinda on my own here so I thank each and every one of you haveing someone to talk to who is going through alot of the same things I am is truly a great gift


----------



## mommaof3

my ticker has lost 3days wonder what is up with that


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Brandy didnt see you there


----------



## molly85

NIcole your jsut ancient


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole you brought a tear to my eye. What a lovely post.you are one special and caring lady and this thread is privelegd to have you! X


----------



## molly85

She's a sweety DIane she said I can borrow her toddler.

Matt got all happy earlier after i pounced on him he bounced out of bedand was all happy he was finally making a baby I am pretty sure we have hadsex less thana weekago but it made him smile


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Girls everyone on here really does meen alot to me 

Jo do what the doc sayd baby dance every 2 days lol


----------



## molly85

he actually said 2 -3 times a day


----------



## mommaof3

and its a fact the less sex you have the less you want to and the same the other way the more you have it the more urge you get to have it unless you randy Brandy lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh he must have ment a week that many times would lower the good sperm


----------



## molly85

i know he alsotold me toread pregnancy infoinbed. I pointed out I had more important things to do in bed


----------



## mommaof3

and what was the reason behind that to get you in baby makeing mode or to encourage your eggs on lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol u two crack me up! Well if it makes him smile its all worth while! X


----------



## molly85

not sure it was all stuff i knew,


----------



## mommaof3

lol dr sometimes have some strange ways


----------



## mommaof3

so what did he suggest Matt read lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane how is dh feeling im sorry I forgot to ask my brain just doesnt work properly lately


----------



## mommaof3

the more I pick up the more Jesse and Paisley drag out I swear the two try and compete with eachother to see who can drag out the most toys


----------



## molly85

lol. i don't think he expected matt to read


----------



## molly85

yes Diane update


----------



## mommaof3

lol well if you have to read then so does matt


----------



## molly85

its on pregnancy and whats good and bad for u


----------



## Nixilix

Hey you guys!!

My opks are slightly getting darker! Only slightly but I bd estersay and going to do tonight.

Oh keeps putting me off my stride! He gets in bed and says "I'm ready for milking"!! It does make me laugh. 

Hope ur ok Shan.


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Rach you have to admit its funny


----------



## jelliebabie

dh is ok thanks girls. He was supposd to reffer himself for physiotherapy but didnt. Going bk to drs nxt wk. Was supposd to hand is sample of swimmers today but wasnt up early enuf so thatll have to wait till monday too, x


----------



## molly85

how do you stay upso late?


----------



## Nixilix

We are at a friends but he said we have to go home soon! Haha! I hate it being routine but I don't carr right now. As long as I do all I can this month then if it don't happen then it just wasn't meant to be!! But it is sooo going to happen... I got myself a bfp on order with a delivery date of 2wks :) :)


----------



## jelliebabie

rach, u go girl with all that pma!! Jo, i have trouble sleeping, hence trouble getin up early! X


----------



## molly85

and his excuse tonotdrop his pot off???


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Back from the movie..it was dumb lol.

Nicole, what a sweet speech you gave there..that's very nice. You're so sweet :hugs:

n lol..Randy Brandy. If yall aren't careful that nickname is gonna stick. :(


----------



## molly85

hey brandy. what did you see?


----------



## molly85

DId i see callie?i need some chart advice


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Old Dogs. Do not rent..lol. It's a typical Disney movie.

Well, gonna crash now..someday I'll be able to stay up past 11.

Night all xoxoxox


----------



## molly85

in about 25 weeks you will be woken up lol


----------



## Nixilix

Just been for wee before bd and got ewcm so maybe I got early o again yay! Cd11-12 is ok for o yeah? Is it bad if o early? Can u o too early?


----------



## mommaof3

sorry ladies lo had a minor metldown ill be back a little later


----------



## molly85

i'd get on it even so


----------



## molly85

oh no hope hes ok


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya xxxx 

oh just bort me a baby kitten - 8 weeks old he is gorgeous and teeny!!! now i have 2 fur babys xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

kitten yay. Do you have a piccy?


----------



## xGemxGemx

i will try post pic of my furbabies xxxxx he is a tabby grey colours and she is 8 month torti rainbow colours my lil baby xxxxxxxxx love them xxxxxxxxxxxx so happi xxxxxxxxx

and no ov yet i dont think?? o well if happens wil hapen............

hummmmm any name ideas??? oh fort of scooby?? like wat?? my other kitten is called rolo. rolo is hissin at the kitty oh dear xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

gona take a foto 2 mins xxxxx


----------



## molly85

she'll get over it


----------



## xGemxGemx

just gona hav let m camera charge up xxx


----------



## molly85

yay. soz i'ma bit off tierd now


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay 4 ov rach xxxx hiya di and jo xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I think wearemenat to presumme I am ovulating so am officially in 2 ww allowing for 41day cycle or i will be tomorrow if it's 43 less would be better


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> im ok aislinn and puppy is a little monster lol. Where are you in your cycle? Sorry its been a rough week for you x


HI Diane, 

Puppy's usually are monsters.. :) 

Oh my cycle. I've been so sick the last few months. nausea, Can't eat, then want to eat like a pig. I'm so tired but can't sleep. major things I would think could be preggo symptoms oh and I'm 10 days late... My doc wouldn't do tests but finally today I had her do a test because i'm having pain in my lower back right side. But sure enough :bfn: She said I might be so stressed its making me late. But anyways.. that has been my last few weeks. 

She thinks I could have done something to my back and that is why I have pain. She can't explain the no AF. Just sometimes it happens. :wacko:
She said if it doesn't come she will put me on some Progesterone..

That's where I am..


How is everyone else?


----------



## molly85

Aislinnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wantabean

hi everyone!! 

Aislinn thats mince. sorry my dear :hugs:

sorry shan :hugs: 

hi diane xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi aislinn. Sorry your having a rough time! If u had told me that your af was 10 days late before the test i wudve been hitting the roof with excitement. Sorry it was bfn babe. Fear not, our time is coming. :hug: and gem! Woohoo, new kitty how exciting! Dnt worry rolo will be his best friend once she gets used to him! Am so happy for u! Now we need to find a name! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie :wave: have you came back down from cloud 9 yet? :cloud9: lol x


----------



## Wantabean

gem what about fudge? rolo and fudge lol or coco lol give it a sweety name lol razzle!! lol ok ill be quiet now lol

hmmm..........sweeties!! lol


----------



## Wantabean

haha diane with a bump lol nah just having a bad day!! really happy about baby now. its kinda becoming real now that im probably gona be an actual mummy this time lol

how are you? feel like its been ages since i spoke to anyone lol xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol aww thanks girlies :)

:hugs: aislin thats rubbish...i know how long cycles feel and it is frustrating... i hope u feel better soon. 

i was thinkin Dixie ha, bt now im not sure.....rolo and dixie ??? il put on a pic....fudge is cute but oh wont agree ....think he wants a proper boys name and its a kitten....seriously lol ....


----------



## Wantabean

tell him the baby can have a proper name lol Dixie is nice to though!!! so gem are you gona give us a :bfp: this month? could be doing with a cheering up!!
xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies!
Jo, you go girl get those swimmers. I got your message and I wouldn't worry about it too much as I think we are all on the same page.
Diane, I will get you some pics of my new furbaby in a little bit. She is a bloodhound pup and her name is Sadie Belle. Soooo cute but majorly destructive. 
Gem, Aislinn and Rachel....hope you are all well.
Nicole, I appreciate your post and I agree that it is really difficult sometimes to be pregnant on here b/c there is a kind of guilty sense due to there being so many wonderful women on here that truly deserve their BFPs.
Loren, dang you! You have just made me want every and anything sweet I can think of. Grrrr! ROFL


----------



## jelliebabie

another sweetie name would be cute gem! And hes ur kitty so u pick lol. I had 2 lil brother kittens and called them reggie and ronnie after the krays lol. Reggie was dhs baby! I used to tease him and say reggie was the gay one, but hes the dad of 3 of my other cats so hes kinda provd me wrong lol. We need a photo! X


----------



## molly85

Pregnant woman are anessecity to the thread sowe knowwhat iscoming and something to aspire to.
Molly is still eatting her foot


----------



## jelliebabie

how about, snickers, twix, hershey, crunchie, hero, bounty, yorkie, smartie, ooh i really like smartie! X


----------



## Wantabean

yeah i want to see some kitty pics. poppie is crazy and eats anything she finds!! lol i love baby animals xx


----------



## Wantabean

yes diane!!! SMARTIE!!!!! love it!! o my i want some chocolate!! already ate tons of sweets tonight lol still eating them now. i must say i dont think much of these cherry and apple flavour drumstick lollies!!!


----------



## molly85

yuck they should be raspberry flavour.

cm sink orswim?
sperm sink or swim?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kellie, aww cute name! Yeah we all wana see photos! Had to laugh at the thought of u biting her back! Hope theres no animal welfare officers here! :rofl: and kirstie, of course ur gona be a mama this time! And u so deserve it! :hug:


----------



## Aislinn

NurseKel said:


> Hi ladies!
> Jo, you go girl get those swimmers. I got your message and I wouldn't worry about it too much as I think we are all on the same page.
> Diane, I will get you some pics of my new furbaby in a little bit. She is a bloodhound pup and her name is Sadie Belle. Soooo cute but majorly destructive.
> Gem, Aislinn and Rachel....hope you are all well.
> Nicole, I appreciate your post and I agree that it is really difficult sometimes to be pregnant on here b/c there is a kind of guilty sense due to there being so many wonderful women on here that truly deserve their BFPs.
> Loren, dang you! You have just made me want every and anything sweet I can think of. Grrrr! ROFL

I hope I've never said anything to make anyone to feel bad. I think in time we all will get the BFP. I think sometimes we get frustrated... I for one am Very HAPPY for all you preggo girls. SO :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh jo, dont they just swim? Lol. Em, am not sure huni x


----------



## molly85

i have fur brithers and sisters the only way to make ya way with 4 hug dogs i to know how to play fight and bite. mouth full of fur yummy.. I have never had dominence probswith any of our dogs


----------



## Wantabean

aw thank you diane!!

yeah jo it should be raspberry and milk. hmm i love them. ate them all though lol oooops xx


----------



## molly85

i went on a ferret I'mjust not gooey enough. What i found sunk so am thinking it was a gooooooood amount of EWCM not the swimmers


----------



## molly85

yummy and wham bars


----------



## jelliebabie

i agree with aislinn! Im very happy to have the pregnant ladies here! The thread wouldnt be the same without you, and weve all been unpregnant together! So hopefully we will all get to be pregnant together too! Even if some are 37 wks and some only 4 lol. I love all you ladies, pregnant and not :hugs:


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> hi aislinn. Sorry your having a rough time! If u had told me that your af was 10 days late before the test i wudve been hitting the roof with excitement. Sorry it was bfn babe. Fear not, our time is coming. :hug: and gem! Woohoo, new kitty how exciting! Dnt worry rolo will be his best friend once she gets used to him! Am so happy for u! Now we need to find a name! X

Thanks Diane - Yeah I've been going crazy. I've been so tired lately but can't sleep.. I seen 2 doc's and they wouldn't do tests for me. And I took a test and it was BFN But when I talked to Shannon she said to try a different kind. But With the pain in my back and all the other "symptoms" I had to go to the doc and made her take a test me. She said not having AF sometimes is normal.. I've never heard that.. but ok.

Anyways and I didn't want to tell anyone because I was kind of worried.


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Aislinn. I have no doubt each of you will get there. It took us a solid 6 months of trying and my DH and I both have a child each. I guess one of the most important things I have learned is that sometimes no matter how "perfect" we think our process is....we just don't get pregnant. I would have never had believed it would take me three rounds of Clomid and all this damn monitoring of CM, temps and charting to get pregnant. 
Diane, I haven't personally bit her but the DH tried it and it was not effective. LOL She will get better but it's hard to remember she's only 6 weeks b/c she's such a big pup.
Kirstie, sorry I typed the wrong name earlier when I said you were making me crave sweets...LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

can u pick it bk out the water jo? Am sure shan says ewcm u can pick back out lol. I hope its a nice amount of sperm transporting jelly lol x


----------



## Wantabean

thats cool kel happens to us all lol

ok ladies i need to sleep. need tomorrow to come lol 

night yall

xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya aww its not uploadin pics tonite :(


----------



## Aislinn

NurseKel said:


> Thank you Aislinn. I have no doubt each of you will get there. It took us a solid 6 months of trying and my DH and I both have a child each. I guess one of the most important things I have learned is that sometimes no matter how "perfect" we think our process is....we just don't get pregnant. I would have never had believed it would take me three rounds of Clomid and all this damn monitoring of CM, temps and charting to get pregnant.
> Diane, I haven't personally bit her but the DH tried it and it was not effective. LOL She will get better but it's hard to remember she's only 6 weeks b/c she's such a big pup.
> Kirstie, sorry I typed the wrong name earlier when I said you were making me crave sweets...LOL

I wish only the best for everyone Preggo or not.. TTC isn't easy for anyone emotionally. Things will happen when its time. we just have to trust in the process.


----------



## molly85

shoot i dumpedit in the loo. had enough probs getting it off my fingers


----------



## NurseKel

It's ok Jo. Maybe you can just get another deposit tomorrow...? LOL You're cracking me up with the sink or swim talk. Let's just hope the ones that stayed up there were strong lil swimmers.


----------



## molly85

well going off quanity theat have escapped i think a few may have there a - z outs and are yelling at the set nav, the will of course refuse topull over for directions


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie, i read somewhere that pups shouldnt leave their mum till 12wks and the younger they are the less they have learnt regarding biting etc. Cookie left her mum at 7wks so could be that but im sure we just have to persevere and they will grow out of it! So lady, wheres these photos of ur bloodhound? Maybe shes trying to live up to her name! Lol. Aislinn we are all here for you. Dont worry on your own babe. Is ur dr going to run any tests? X


----------



## molly85

molly was just 6 weeks if that


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite kirstie! And jo, no more fishin up there! Dnt wana put the swimmers off their race! The more the merrier! X


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no gem! Dam camera! Cant u take a photo with ur phone? What does he look like? I love the name smartie for him! Lol. Maybe not matcho enuf for ur oh! Lnl x


----------



## NurseKel

Here ya go girls. These aren't the best pics but the lil bugger never sits still long enough to get good ones. About the time I snap the pic she squirms. LOL
 



Attached Files:







puppy 1.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1









puppy 2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

she gorgeous


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you honey! I just love her. I love that puppy breath and she's so soft and cuddly.


----------



## molly85

bubble boy ison.iwant togosleepbut loved the book as a kid


----------



## Wantabean

o my goodness kel i really really need one!!! she is beautiful!!

couldnt sleep :(

di its 6weeks. they arent weened b4 that and can get loads of infections etc

i am watching supernanny. bloody love it lol if people didnt spoil their child then they wouldnt behave that way lol great :D xx


----------



## molly85

molly wasbetter with us the seller had them locked away from their mum in a tiny pooy pen


----------



## Wantabean

yeah poppies mum was too young so tried to kill the pups so they were seperated really young. she was paper trained wen i got her :) xx


----------



## molly85

molly wasn't but soonlearned she spenta month of nights in a cat box.stopped messing the bed within a week. sheonly really peed in the house and taht wasn't for long, bed time ladies. see you alllater


----------



## Wantabean

gnight huni xx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies

how u all doing tonight. im just relaxing in bed


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone. Wow. I go away for a few days and so much happens!!! I hope that everyone is doing okay. 
Jo- I am not sure what to think of your chart either, really. I think that if your temps rise here in the next day or so, and stay up, then you will have ovulated....but probably have not as of yet (or maybe you are today, but you won't know for sure until you get at least 3-5 high temps on ff).


----------



## Wantabean

hey callie!!! how you been feeling my dear? xx


----------



## calliebaby

On and off. I felt hungry today for the first time in a while and I managed to eat a big salad. Big mistake. I immediately felt like I was going to be sick. I am now trying to eat something so that I can take my pre-natal. I have officially lost 6 pounds and I can't seem to top. I am trying to eat but nothing appeals to me and when it does, it makes me sick.
How are you feeling Kirstie? I am so happy for you:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Just changed my ticker. It was a few days off. I think yours is too.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Omg! Kel, she is just the cutest bundle of skin and wrinkles! Swweeet! Looks like butter wouldnt melt lol. Kirsty, the page i read said that any good breeder wont allow the pups to go till 12wks cos they need education from moma to teach them manners. Dnt knw how much truth is in it, but it makes sence x


----------



## Nixilix

happy 10 wks callie :)


----------



## jelliebabie

morning rach! Did u get a fresh supply of swimmers last night? Hope ur oh is on his best behaviour! X


----------



## Nixilix

he is being soooo good bless him!! i did my supply.. or as he put it... i milked him. he calls himself the spunk factory.

how are you? hows your DH? xx hows the pup!


----------



## molly85

Hellooooooooooo
Well I haveno idea what tobung into ff as I didn't goto bed until 2.30 and my usual wake up has been 5.45 am. I plumped with my 9am temp as i was rudly awoken thats about howmuch sleep I would get when getting up at 5.45. eugh as long its stayswhere it is it right ontrack otherwise i am just a freak


----------



## molly85

Hey callie shoot if you don't know noone will


----------



## Nixilix

I see u Reading gem my little test buddy whoop whoop!!


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls! Just got VERY VERY positive opk! yay! back to 26 day cycle! hopefully should o tomrrow!!! So the BDing wil be 3 days runnng up to o and on the day of o too... how can that not be enough!! xxx


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> kellie, i read somewhere that pups shouldnt leave their mum till 12wks and the younger they are the less they have learnt regarding biting etc. Cookie left her mum at 7wks so could be that but im sure we just have to persevere and they will grow out of it! So lady, wheres these photos of ur bloodhound? Maybe shes trying to live up to her name! Lol. Aislinn we are all here for you. Dont worry on your own babe. Is ur dr going to run any tests? X

Thanks Diane - I don't want to be negative but I'm a little worried. I talked to my mom and she said she started Menapose around my age so that is a little stressful. 

My doc said its "normal" to miss AF once and a while. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jelliebabie

i would request more tests babe. U must be so stressed! You can miss af once in a while i believe :hugs: but if u wana put ur mind at rest there is a home test u can buy which measures quality of ovarian reserves. Youre in my thoughts sweetheart! And we are here for u for the good and bad so dont be hesitant to post babe. A problem shared is a problem halved. You do seem young for the menopause aislinn, but if you are concerned get your dr to run tests. Dont be shy x


----------



## molly85

hey girls slinking in whilst at work. 
Aislinn get it checked my mum had her meanapause around 40.
Yikes I better get started on having kids


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies 
Jo you naughty girl getting on here while at work shame on you lol 
Aislinn better to have it checked and know what is going on then to worry chances are it isnt menapouse I think it usually comes on slowly with other warning signs starting first and as we all know stress can reek havoc on our cycles :hugs:

Diane hope Dh is doing better today have cookie give him some yummy puppy kisses that always makes things better 

Rach YAY for the postive opk get to milking your dh lol tell him you want grade A whole milk none of that 2 percent stuff


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gotta dry and brush paisley just gave her nasty butt a bath all that hair is a pain


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya sorry i cudnt stop and chat b4 

hows everyone, yippppeeeee 4 ov rach!!! does a pos opk mean that u will ov the next day?? do u need in 12 hours?? im confused !! 
TMI WARNING b4 u read lols 

ummmm slight watery cm again, sticky ish wen i go searchin ....so think im still waitin 4 ov....should be here by tues!!! gona grab OH when he comes in at 6...haha hes off out tonite and will be hungova 2mro till tea time xxxxx

awww my kitten is soooo sweet!! still no name but my other furbaby is hissin at her....shes like a snake. googled it and its normal but i jus want them 2 get on !!!! 
will try upload my pics again now!!!

rachel u r getin that bfp , now can u not wen u hav :sex: everyday!!! i love it!!! bfps all around xxxx

has anyone heard from shanny?? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

From what I've read pos opk can mean o from 12-36 hrs but last month I od day of positive! I think I'll get a lower temp tomorrow to confirm o then will see a rise Monday I hope. 

Try feeling your cm when wipe on tissue cause you don't wana disrupt your ph!! Just keep bd'ing!! Xx


----------



## molly85

ello again. 
we have been gardening.
My CM is creamy again i have 2 be in th 2ww now otherwise this will be a killer cycle


----------



## shaerichelle

So ... :bfp: for me


----------



## molly85

Fabby shan we have to see a picture, not seen a :bfp: stick on here in ages.


----------



## calliebaby

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!:happydance: So excited for you Shan!!!!! Do you have a pic?


----------



## molly85

hey callie 
it spiked no matter what i adjusted to it spiked. I now have every thing except my legs crossed it stays up a ew days at the very least


----------



## calliebaby

As long as it stays up, it should confirm ovulation!!!:happydance:

Shan, where is that picture!!!!:happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

congrats Shan :hugs:

Yay Jo looks like your eggs listened lol 

Callie how you feeling any better


----------



## calliebaby

I'm ok atm, but I always tend to feel best in the late morning. I am eating while I still can..lol.
How are you?


----------



## mommaof3

better today seems the ms still likes to hit me out of nowhere but at least the all day every day stuff has eased so have to be glad of that I know how you feel though nothing sounds good at all and if anything does it makes you sick and if you dont eat your sick its a hard battle to win but all worth it in the end and in its own way it reassures you


----------



## MrsBB1

shaerichelle said:


> So ... :bfp: for me

OMG.. Congratulations Shannon, guess your DH was right with the 15th:thumbup:

Happy & healthy 9 months to you!!

Karen
x


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you karen:) I know I'm in shock too:)


----------



## shaerichelle

gals I'm on the road. Going away for night. No pics


----------



## molly85

Rachael are you reading?


----------



## mommaof3

Jo how was work did they start a fire lol


----------



## Shey

I knew you would get your BFP Shan a big Congrats to you and your DH


----------



## molly85

NAH it was a neighbour. I have a nose like a basset hound. Chinease for tea soooo yummy.
Hows nicole? and SHey


----------



## Nixilix

Hey Jo, yep I was having a read :)


----------



## molly85

jeez does the 2ww get shorter? Sorry to be so dippy and axcited. I bet I don't ovulate but nee to keep the pma


----------



## mommaof3

im doing pretty good today other then the fact i seem to be a little bit on the crabby side lol glad they didnt start a fire that would be a hard thing to explain to your boss


----------



## mommaof3

so Rach when can we expect your BFP and have you milked the dh again lol


----------



## molly85

ah boss is lovely. I was on with the deputy. good day though not too grumpy today. hoping the meds are working


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo I need a dose of your meds dh is getting pretty cross with me I guess he is tired of my grouchy mood


----------



## molly85

lol. takes awhile to work


----------



## mommaof3

lol I told him it was hormones he made a wise crack about it and I did the grr head turning dont mess with hormones speach and the if he could just be pregnant for one week speach lol


----------



## calliebaby

Shan, did you use your digi?


----------



## molly85

shes gone out for the night Callie.
Huggles to you


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Jo..you too.
It is so strange...I actually feel good right now. I am trying to eat as much as possible while this lasts.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## mommaof3

glad your feeling better Callie 

Shan got a negative on the digi but a very faint bfp on an frer she sent me a text hopefully she will be able to get us some pics tomorrow


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Callie! Enjoy it girl. I am starting to think getting past the sickness was bad since now I eat everything in site! ROFL. I am trying to keep it in check but my sweet tooth is back and it seems to never be satisfied. Grrrr.


----------



## Shey

Hi callie,jo, and nicole :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

lol ive been trying to eat watermellon and strawberries to curb my sweat tooth but doesnt always work sometimes it just has to be good ole high calorie sweats


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey how did the meeting go with your bf hope it went well


----------



## molly85

Scoff calloe scoff before you bring it up


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Nicole and Kel. Hi Shey.
Yeah, my sweet tooth is definitely starting to come back a bit today. I allowed myself some chocolate and half a coke. I have not had coke in ages!!! I was trying to avoid all caffeine, but I had a huge urge so I went for it. At least I am minus 7 pounds now from my starting weight....gives me an excuse:haha:
According to my doctor's edd for me, I am 10.5 weeks along. I think that I like their calculations better than mine. 12 more days till I hear the heartbeat:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

molly85 said:


> Scoff calloe scoff before you bring it up

I have been very lucky to have only thrown up once. Most of the time I just feel like I have to. 
I have been having the odd good day here and there lately.


----------



## mommaof3

Yay Callie there is nothing like it and you can have up to 4 cans of coke a day and be within the ok amount of caffeine


----------



## Shey

I didn't get to see him he ended up getting robbed So he is making it up to me big time


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ladies :wave: wow jo that chart is looking promising babe! :thumbup: shany big congrats on the :bfp: :dance: :happydance: :crib: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## molly85

so glad i hate coke. nice cuppa tea though.
Oh caffiene was on the list of stuff from my doctor


----------



## Shey

Hi Diane :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

Caffeine isnt great it can make the babies weight low but it doesnt have to be avoided all together just in large amounts im sure none is best but a little here and there wont hurt 

Diane Yay ive missed you today 

Shey sorry you didnt get to see him maybe next weekend will be a better one


----------



## calliebaby

I never was a big fan...but baby has other ideas I guess.lol. The biggest craving I have had lately is blue icees/slurpees. But they *have* to be blue.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Caffeine isnt great it can make the babies weight low but it doesnt have to be avoided all together just in large amounts im sure none is best but a little here and there wont hurt

This is the first I have had since 2 weeks before getting pregnant.


----------



## molly85

Ohh I love blue things it makes me kinda high.
So excited please eggs work please


----------



## Shey

Thanks Nicole yea I am hoping next week will be better.


----------



## mommaof3

Im addicted to Mountain Dew but limit myself to one a day and ive gotten better ive been drinking cranberry juice and more water and somedays dont even have the mt dew but my ob said one is fine he said they get concerned if your drinking 2 pots of coffee a day or 8 or more soft drinks and he said any amount of reg tea is ok since there is very little caffeine in it


----------



## Shey

aww Nicole! Mt Dew is ok. I myself like the typhoon flavor one


----------



## mommaof3

aww Jo everything crossed your eggs did what were suppose to :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I am praying for a big, healthy egg Jo!!! Make sure to get yourself some!!!


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shey i have cut way back I was a hard core addict and it had to be fountain pop from one certain store


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to go to a bbq. Be back on later. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Shey

Aww Jo I think you will be next to get a BFP


----------



## Shey

have fun Callie

Nicole that's good. on the TODAY show yesterday they were say that soda is really bad for your teeth and that if you drink it to rinse your mouth out with water so that the sugar doesn't stick to your teeth.


----------



## molly85

Shey I doubt it.
Callie did yesterday and a couple of days before might get some in the morning/afternoon . back on nights now


----------



## molly85

Shey I don't wanna sound rude buy=t that has been common knowledge for 20 years maybe more. I never had fizzy drinks as a kid


----------



## mommaof3

i usually have a big glass of ice water at the same time as the pop it usually last me all day in a cold cup lol


----------



## mommaof3

Ive had to much watermellon and cranberry juice im peeing every 2 seconds it seems like and my stomach is so hard and bloated dh said I look like a wood tick about to pop all I can say is he needs to work on his complaments


----------



## molly85

anyone out there?


----------



## mommaof3

Im still here Jo was just doing some harveting and plowing lol


----------



## molly85

ah yes the farm.
I can't access the farm today


----------



## mommaof3

its been a pain most of the day lol


----------



## Wantabean

hi yall!!

shan congrats! cant wait to see pic its been ages since i seen pos test :D

jo hope your eggies are doing as there ment!!! 

wana see what happened to me this am? 
xxx


----------



## mommaof3

oh Kirstie what happened hope its nothing bad


----------



## molly85

yup
as long as its nice or funny


----------



## Wantabean

well its certainly a laf lol

heres what i woke upto this morning!!!!:dohh::blush::haha:

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/phonepics057.jpg
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/phonepics056.jpg

sorry about size!!


----------



## Wantabean

i am mortified lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh my lol your spud must have had a growth spurt


----------



## mommaof3

lol dont be your giving life to your little one and thats always a beautiful thing and honey in about 6 months you will wish you had that belly when you look like you swallowed a watermellon whole


----------



## molly85

baking spud. why are all bumps piccys with a curved spine????? deffinatly a popped tummy. What you complaining for its gonna get awhole lot bigger.
Oh ING advert again


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha i think so. i had to borrow a jumper from my mum as my tops no longer cover me properly lol i am really embarressed lol think i might need to go shopping lol xx


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Jo I cant think of what its called but all pregnant woman get the curved spine maybe ill google it


----------



## Wantabean

garry laughs. he said i always wanted to get a big bump lol i know i shouldnt complain its just its such a shock and every1 i seen today just laughed at me :sad2: lol

how are you both today?


----------



## molly85

lol it just looks like they are shoving their belly out. Ohhh Kirstie peacocks and new look do matt clothes


----------



## mommaof3

im doin good and im sure its a shock to wake up to a belly when your that little lol


----------



## Wantabean

my back has always been like that! i dont know why. my butt is kinda sticky outy so i thought that was why lol xx


----------



## molly85

WAit for tomorrows night shift but want to sleep. daftly hoping I have o'd i haven't but any who


----------



## Wantabean

jo i wish i was just shoving it out lol


----------



## molly85

nono not saying you are. just looks like it but must be normal all bumpy ladies do it


----------



## Wantabean

jo i google it and apparently its this!!

Trying to balance that weight out in front would add all kinds of strain to the back muscles. But to compensate, women's lumbar vertebrae (lower spine bones) are reinforced and slightly curved to allow them to adopt a more pronounced S-curve -- forward at the base of the spine, but curving backward as it rises. This keeps the centre of gravity over the legs and reduces back strain. The spine slowly shifts back to its original shape after pregnancy.

it goes on about it being part of evolution lol


----------



## mommaof3

well dh wants me to ride with him to his brothers so ill bbiab very nice bump pic kirstie be proud of it 

Jo if you arnt here when I get back and have gone to bed have a good nigth and I will chat to you tomorrow


----------



## molly85

oh your now a monkey carrying a spud lol. such a good sign though lucky girl


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha you crack me up jo lol ok girls gona go watch doctor who ill speak to you soon xxx


----------



## molly85

nerd


----------



## Wantabean

molly85 said:


> nerd

:rofl: :rofl: hahaha i know. and my friends think im cool lol if only they knew hahaha


----------



## molly85

i don't think i like this new guy o haven't seen it


----------



## Shey

The :witch: got me a lil bit ago


----------



## molly85

she's so mean. makes ya ticker look funny but any who. hope its ok if you and bf do ttc


----------



## Shey

Thanks Jo! Yea it'll be fine. I hope you get your BFP Really soon.


----------



## jelliebabie

lovely bump kirstie. Goodnite ladies! I demand a temp rise again frm u jo x


----------



## molly85

it is presently 36.08


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh slight ov pains so did opk and + so maybe am ovulating after all! Woohoo, off for :sex: lol. Didnt i say ttc was off the cards? :haha:


----------



## molly85

go abuse that man. im snoozing to a program about why brits suck in bed


----------



## jelliebabie

i think ur coverline will be 36.0 so if we stay up i reckon you have ovd. All signs are suggesting it so far x


----------



## molly85

go hump u. eugh i hate going on to nights


----------



## jelliebabie

mission accomplished :thumbup: you should still see a sustaind rise jo even shift change, just get enuf sleep. Nite babe x


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! 

sorry not been on most of the weekend - been suffering with a migraine again, i eventually gave in and had a paracetamol as I can't go on with these headadches. Mum said not to be a martyr lol and that one para won't hurt the baby.

Now just have a small headache! 

Shan got a bfp!! Yay so happy for you missus! We need to see a piccie we ain't seen one on here for ages! :hugs: 

Diane yay for ov! probably all the stress you've been under that was delaying it perhaps you were baking an extra special egg for this cycle.....

kirstie loving the bump its awesome cant wait for mine to pop and not just be bloat! I defo have a more prominant and firmer lower abdomen but above that is just bloat lol 

Callie congrats on 10 weeks!

Shey hope you get to see bf soon! 

Hi to Nicole, Gem, Rach, Loren and Aislinn! sorry to anyone I've missed!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Paracetamol is perfectly safe in pregnancy..promise! I took it all during it with my DD and she is just fine :D No problems at all. So, listen to your mother and don't be a martyr lol. You being in such pain is actually more harmful to you n baby..it stresses your body. :hugs: Feel better soon.

Shan got a BFP??????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I spend a day away and I miss all the fun :haha: Congrats girly. xoxox

Well the cleaners have been here (and still are now) for the weekend..I worked my but off for my 16 week milestone but that's ok! I was so sore last night. House is feeling like home again. I'm sooooooo relieved.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

sorry to hear ur not well ness :hugs: i was like that the worst migranes, never had paracetamol, and jus tried to sleep them off, so do deffo take it!!!
awwww kirstie i love ur bump....its so cute!!!!!! 
oh is in bed from comin in this mornin!! dont fink ive ovd yet, no ewcm really yet... didnt BD last nite so will defo today, if hes nt 2 grumpy!!! fxd for ewcm soon ha xxxx

yayyyy di hav u ov'd?? did say u was due some good luck didnt we xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey Gem!

Kirstie, what a cuuuute bump :D


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls. not sure if o'd today yesterday or will tomorrow. temps are confusing me! + opk yesterday at 1300 & 1800 and o pains las tnight and this morning. Didnt BD last night but have this morning. Hope I caught something! 

How are we all.


----------



## molly85

Hey girls. Just popping in efore I goback to bed.
I got another High temp as requested, sweating mybutt off in bed I thinkit's time for the summer quilts to come out.
Ness hope your head improves. 
Rachael tell himto lie back and thing of england and you harvest him.
Yay Brandy 16 weeks 24left to go. Your house will look lovely.
Good job Diane fingers crossed you got enough.

I'm not sure we have done enough if this is ovulatio I would nowbe 2 dpo if it was so thinking any more :sex: would just be for the fun of it.

Hugs girls I willsee you all tonight


----------



## Nixilix

fx crossed for o Jo xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Nessie take your paracetemol guilt free chick! Hope ov is nearby gem, get ur swimmers off oh moody or not! Hey brandy cant believe ur 16wks already! Congrats lady! Afm. My temp has rissen so if it remains high then ive ovd. Only bd once, a few hours before ov so probably not enough. But did use preseed so you never knw lol. Did bd 3 days before ov but dont think it really counts. Got my baby girls ashes back yesterday so was quite upset again but feeling a bit better again. I put a memorial for her on the pets section of www.gonetoosoon.org  if anyone wants to pay a visit. Sorry for talking about depressing things girls x


----------



## Nixilix

not depressing.. its celebrating her life xx


----------



## Nixilix

the website is .org not .com... defo not that site XX


----------



## molly85

do i even want to click rachael?


----------



## molly85

Aww Diane what ya going to do with her?


----------



## jelliebabie

i had thought of scattering her ashes in her favourite park but the casket doesnt open and maybe its a bit morbid but i wana keep her with me. Is that pretty morbid? I could bury them in my mums garden? I have 2 cats and a hamster buried there. My mums always saying its more like a pet cemetery! God help her when my horse dies :rofl:


----------



## molly85

TAke up the lawn lol. 
Nah many peopledo until they are ready to let go.
My Battery on my lappy isgoing, must godo some moresnoozing have my phone so feel free to text..Hugs


----------



## jelliebabie

your chart is lovely jo! Am excitd for you! We can ss together and we will be testing same time as rach and gem! I see 2 bfps at least coming up! X


----------



## Nixilix

I see 4!!! Xxxx


----------



## molly85

you 2 are mad. Icouldn't sleep then my bladde rinsisted i got up. I think 3 bfp's and befuzzled jo


----------



## jelliebabie

haha, lets hope rach is right! :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

yay! Jo has the 1st symptom! :yipee: urge to urinate! Lol


----------



## molly85

yikes scary thought Diane.
I amgoing to be very cheeky nad go for my first SS. - peeing alot. every 1 -2 hours


----------



## molly85

can i have sweating like a pig as well?


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay 4 bfps!!!

girls ive just wiped and had ewcm but hardly any, and while i was in tesco had slight pain that could be ov pain. i never get ov pain so im not sure. il just :sex: in abit. what do u think am i ov'ing?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

good symptoms jo wooooohoooooo xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

sounds like your gearing up for ov gem! Get jiggy jiggy! I had countd myself out for this month but had a bit of ov pain last nite so poas for the sake of it. And bfp. Had no ewcm tho but temps up so i reckon i have. Yay jo, we will add sweating to ur ssing! Unless its 25 degrees out and ur sitting in front of a coal fire lol x


----------



## molly85

I drank alot yesterday so was enevitable id be peeing, go get em Gem.
Hey Shan &Diane


----------



## molly85

its windy and wet. sounds like me in bed lol.
the weird tweaky sensation is back down there so screams hormones yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

You using opks gem? I think you are o'ing. I had the pains last mght and this
mornig. They've gone now. Do u think my morning bd was too late? Hopefully Fridays have survived! 

This 2ww is gonna be horrific with 4 of us ss!! Where is Loren?!

Love jo's symptoms already. I keep a paper little bookelt of all mine so can compare this month To last! Last month I started writing from 5dpo!

I'm constipated, that's my first symptom!!


----------



## molly85

ooooohhhh constipation. I am giving myself a half dose of Senna every day as it's also aside affect of thyroid somust keep going or i get all bloated and gross andouchy when it shifts. My SS's are on ff


----------



## jelliebabie

its lorens birthday today. Happy birthday loren! Hows the water drinking and wwatchers going gem? Rachel am sure this mornings bd will have been productive.fxd for all u girls! Its gona be an exciting time when all 4 of us are testing! X


----------



## molly85

oh,happy birthday Loren.
so whos on what day? 
I'm going with 2 dpo if i'v got it right


----------



## mommaof3

Yay all this oing and testing getting ready to start cant wait woohooo


----------



## jelliebabie

just noticed ur siggy rach! Cheerz :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Just be careful with taking senna when you are in your tww. Senna along with laxatives are usually contraindicated in pregnancy since they are so moving.
I am happy to see the temp spike Jo!!! It is looking good!!!:happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

yep i think tomorrow i should be 1dpo depending on temps but all the o pain has gone now! 

Where's shan? I saw a post in the loss forum about faint line on the frer but DH couldnt see it. I hope its not the problem ness had with antibody strips?


----------



## mommaof3

oh yeah Jo my ob said no laxatives at all during first try only fiber


----------



## mommaof3

Rach I mentioned that to her that alot of ladies had been getting faint lines due to the new antibody strips but she said she had taken them since they started the new strips and hadnt gotten a line like this before


----------



## mommaof3

I really think Jo will be getting a red head Amelia fertilized egg here soon woohoo


----------



## molly85

i only take 1 pill instead of 2. ddnt have any last night so might have 1 tomorrow as i'v pooped today tmi


----------



## Nixilix

hmmm, its strange. i know some ladies dont ever get bfps on tests. Shows how much attention i pay too cause i didnt know she had a loss in april? poor girl :(

Im sooooooooooooo going to have a ginger baby!!! (i can say that cause im ginger!!)


----------



## molly85

Ginger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Rach.
Damn does this put me first to test shoot


----------



## calliebaby

My hunger struck with a vengence yesterday. I ate sooo much and felt good for once:happydance: Boobs are still killing me though. See, I am still ss:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Callie I have to watch myself when it hits like that then I eat to much and make myself feel nasty anyway


----------



## calliebaby

I still get full really quick, so I still have to limit myself, but being able to eat and not feel awful was a first since getting my bfp pretty much.


----------



## molly85

you can keep us company Callie just call us out when we list stuff thats not PG related lol.

LAdies Metro Centre for a shopping expidition end of november???? (soz this will have to be the UK girlsonly unless anyone else wants to flyin)


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I am off to the store and then the dog park. Be back later. Hope everyone has a nice day.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

see ya callie. I'mon the night so natter later


----------



## mommaof3

Bye Callie have a good day


----------



## Nixilix

Jo i cant make november cause i will be 7 months pregnant! hahahahhaha :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

Im testing from 8dpo but yes i think technically you are first!


----------



## mommaof3

woohooo Rach 8dpo your my kind of girl a PRACITCE TESTER lol


----------



## jelliebabie

im 1dpo jo if my guess is right! Wheres the metro jo? Is that newcastle? Rach, her loss was in january not april, she knws she is pregnant regardless of the tests so no need to worry, she has hit the jackpot this time! She deserves it x


----------



## mommaof3

Diane your being really quite are you ok today 

Shan said she was gonna test again today has anyone heard from her


----------



## molly85

shoot will we oh lets make it August. lol. I will have to go shopping before then as i will be on nights. I may as well order online


----------



## Nixilix

no the post said she had one in january and the same in april? Glad she got :bfp: !! xx Go girl!

Yeah metro is newcastle!

Nicole.. its not practise, im getting bfp on 8dpo hahahaha


----------



## molly85

YupDIane was gonna test you are quite what up?


----------



## Nixilix

she posted this today

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...-fainter-line-than-yesterday-going-crazy.html


----------



## molly85

Ohh in that caserach I'l go for 6 dpo  I'm sooo competitive


----------



## mommaof3

Yeah but Rach where is the fun in that I think 8 to 12dpo testing is better look how much more peeing you get to do but you can get your bfp at 8dpo and then just test the rest of the days so we can see it get darker hows that lol


----------



## mommaof3

Lmao Jo you and Rach should just start practicing now then


----------



## Nixilix

yea i aint stopping when i get bfp im testing til 39+6 :)


----------



## mommaof3

I still have all my test and was tempted to get a dollar test just to see what it would look like but since you can already make out my bump that would look kinda CRAZY lol buying a hpt test and im sure I couldnt get the dh to buy one


----------



## xGemxGemx

woooo hooooo first pains!! SS!! im not there yet 

hiya ummm i cant tell on ov pains alone!! no more ewcm wen i wipe!!! gna go 

spk later xxxxx

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOREN XXXX


----------



## molly85

lol Rach.Thats odd Shan put that I am now chart stalking everyone and nothing is mentioned there. No positive test just a negative. How odd maybe I missed something to


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel. I would say you ovd last night! If ur temp stays up next 2 days ff will show it! So we are in sync! How cool is that? Anyone worked out when we will be due?


----------



## mommaof3

probably late winter or spring someone go figure up soem due dates lol


----------



## Nixilix

that would be greeeeeeeeat!! that means im a day later whoop de la whoop! ill work it out now wait!


----------



## molly85

according to FF 4th february 2011 it's a friday Matt will be on nights


----------



## Nixilix

going by o date feb 5th 2010! omg too close to my bday on 13th!


----------



## mommaof3

Ladies my appendics scar is really hurting today along with some burning you think its just from everything growing and stretching or should I be worried I dont remember it with my last lo its even sore to touch it


----------



## molly85

lol we should all try and make it to the same hospital and insist we are all in the same ward
Atleast 1 bloke could do a bnb update then


----------



## mommaof3

thats my 15 year olds bday he was born on groundhogs day lol good month to have a baby though I have 2 born in feb


----------



## molly85

are you moisturising Nicole? if not do so it isprobably just the stretching my scars do that when i am stretching them


----------



## mommaof3

Now your thinking Jo that sounds like a good plan just make sure you put the less likely to pass out dh in charge of updates lol


----------



## molly85

My mums the 18th and matts mum march 3rd I thinks


----------



## Nixilix

prob just the stretching. my belly is like a dot 2 dot. I got my scar from having ovary removed, like a ceaserean scar. Then one in my belly button from laparoscapy prior to that. then one on my left from keyhole for appendix and one below belly button where camera went in!


----------



## mommaof3

no but I will just feels weird today im sure its nothing ob said I would have more then the usual aches and pains so no worries


----------



## molly85

well matt will require a sedative. He hates me crying and being in pain


----------



## Nixilix

i dont get valentines pressie cause my bday the day before booooo


----------



## molly85

yup moisturise ya scars it softs the tissue. This is what i getfor helping a friend who needed a hugeskin graft and having my feet operated on if that had tightened i wouldn't have been able to walk


----------



## molly85

thats no excuse Rachael


----------



## mommaof3

wow rach you will have all kinds of stretchy hurting spots poor girl I figured id have some with the section scar ive had three but the appendics is a new one but its a nasty scar mine ruptured and they couldnt close it all the way then I busted it open twice so no wonder its giving me some grief lol


----------



## mommaof3

I agree no excuse rach ask for double presents or an extra nice bday gift and looks like Matt will not qualify to be our update man lol


----------



## molly85

unless he sits out side lol.I may ask his mum to be my partner.scarethe life out of her.


----------



## jelliebabie

woopie! I met dh feb 5th 1998. Our anniversary is feb 15th. Feb is a good month! Nice and fat (fatter for me) at crimbo! Woohoo! Nicole i agree with jo bout the stretching! Dont worry bubs isnt trying to burst her way out lol x


----------



## mommaof3

see I think thats a sign Feb is gonna be a great month for all you ladies to give birth woohooo


----------



## jelliebabie

geeze rachel, you sound like a jigsaw :haha: you will have plent of stretchmarks to join the dots up in a few months lol x


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna get off here for a bit and watch a movie everyone have a nice afternoon or evening


----------



## molly85

seeya later. Igotta shower and get ready for work.


----------



## jelliebabie

rach u need to post a photo! I need a mental image of u x


----------



## molly85

and her belly lol


----------



## jelliebabie

bye nicole, bye jo :wave:


----------



## Nixilix

i have one of my belly and my face!


----------



## Nixilix

it wont let me!


----------



## molly85

im back


----------



## molly85

Ladies i haveshoved the over ride on on ff for my own benefitobviously imay not have o'd but i would liketo track the what would happen if i have


----------



## Nixilix

good idea


----------



## molly85

and i like the look of 2dpo lol.


----------



## molly85

can i poas yet?


----------



## Nixilix

hell yeah!


----------



## Nixilix

do you like my new avatar!


----------



## molly85

it's funny. waunder if the dog has anysticks in the garden


----------



## molly85

implantation is 6 - 12 days right? I'm having a blood test on thursday that would just be to soon


----------



## jelliebabie

yah like your avator rach! Is that you? :haha: ok, i will set the standard, im off to poas! Well, might as well! I have got 50! Hehe x


----------



## molly85

ohhh i could do with a few


----------



## Nixilix

i have 15 in the house somewhere.... oh has hidden them :)


----------



## molly85

lol stick hunt. now to order from internet orwait and go superdrug on thursday?


----------



## Nixilix

order ics then get superdrug if needed at end o f month.... to expensive!


----------



## molly85

lol i thought we were starting at 6 dpo, but then Diane has beaten us and gone for 1dpo


----------



## Nixilix

haha... imagine if it was bfp and she o'd a while ago!


----------



## molly85

lol Diane Report!


----------



## jelliebabie

:bfn: :haha: ahhh that was fun x


----------



## Nixilix

im sooooooooooooo sorry :)


----------



## molly85

dang and at 1 dpo. how'd you miss it Diane???????????????

I best go dress been giving Matt the cricket commentry England win 20:20 cricket world cup


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks rachel, that means alot. I will try again next month! :rofl: send me your address jo and i will send you a few


----------



## molly85

I was being silly Diane hope i didn't upset u.
Off to work in a bit yay.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi gals


----------



## Nixilix

hey hun xx u ok ? happy 16 wks!


----------



## jelliebabie

what did you say that could upset me jo?? Enjoy work, make sure you get plenty of skiving in jo and come on here! Hi brandy! X


----------



## Nixilix

i think she was worried bout our jokey comments bout bfn :)


----------



## Nixilix

diane I am soooooooooooooooo pleased we are ss together :) xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Rach..Hiya Diane!

We had a fender bender tonight. We're all fine..but our car will need a new bumper. Darnit.


----------



## jelliebabie

im soooo pleased too rach! :hug: hope we end up bump buds! Where u frm? Oh no brandy! Glad u are ok though! Dont think shans gona come bk to the thread. :nope: she has taken the 4cs off her sig. X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Glad yall ov'd together!

Shan left? Gah I've missed so much :( That's just not right...


----------



## Nessicle

Hi gals! 

Just popped on to say hi as got another headache boo! Brandy thanks hun for advice on paracetamol :hugs: I won't suffer now lol! 

You girls crack me up - diane I pmsl at your 1dpo testing :rofl: you're so funny! 

I'm "egging" you all on for those bfps cos it's about time! 

Hope Shans ok? I don't trust frers as rach mentioned about the antibody strip cos it looks like a faint line! I think Shan said she had a chemical in April and that's why she posted it?? Hope her tests get darker though cos she deserves it!

Xx


----------



## Nessicle

I think Shan thinks were not supporting her :( x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It won't be the same without her. Ugh. Maybe eventually..


----------



## Nessicle

I know I'm gutted if she has left :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Meet Joe Black just came on. I love this movie.

Yes, me too :( Hope she comes back!!!

Man I'm feeling so restless tonight. Dunno what I want to do. It's 10 pm anyways, so I should be tired. Rawr.


----------



## Nessicle

I wish it was 10pm here lol so I could go to bed - if I go to bed too early I end up with backache and waking really early and then work is too hard so have to push myself to stay up til around 10.30pm (9.30pm over here now)! 

how you feeling in general hun?x


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> prob just the stretching. my belly is like a dot 2 dot. I got my scar from having ovary removed, like a ceaserean scar. Then one in my belly button from laparoscapy prior to that. then one on my left from keyhole for appendix and one below belly button where camera went in!

lol mines not quite as mappy as yours but I've had two laparoscopies and one got infected after the operation from unclean medical instruments (that was awful had to go and have the pus squeezed out by a nurse every day ouch!) had a massive hole for weeks until it closed up now my scar is really thick about 1cm rather than a thin silvery line - I'm always worried how it will be whilst pregnant......hope it doesnt burst open it'll be like something off Alien lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

my oh decided to call r kitten "beans" ha, we wer lookin on the net and its the perfect name!! oh loves it!! 

i was thinkin...its a sign!!! we r gona get lots of beanies on here soon!!! oh wud never associate "beans" with ttc!!!! deffo a sign!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww how cute Gem!! 

I have two kittens called Ambrose (black and white) and Dexter (black)! They're so naughty lol! xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2484.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Soooo cuteeeeee


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Brandy! They're fighting a lot at the moment - they're 6 months nearly now (and have grown loads from that piccie!) but they have an appointment with the testicle doctor in a couple of weeks :haha: 

right gals I'm off to bed being on my laptop isnt helping the ol' head! 

Have a lovely evening big hugs xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gnight Nessie..I'm gonna sleep soon too.

Post a new pic of your furry kids sometime :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Ness I am peeved.

I have had a hard time with things that have been said. I havent convinced my body of anything. I know I am pregnant. Pulling twinges around my belly button, bloating and nausea are a few of the symptoms I have. I didnt even have those with ds. And yes I did get a faint line on frer, but I dont need a test to tell me I am preggo. Like my mom told me when she was preggo with me they didnt have hpt. But she just knew. I am in tune with my body. So as dh and I discussed we dont need a test to tell us. We know we are and tests didnt work with me for ds. So I am just going the same route again and testing later like I did with him. But with him I knew too. I am 18dpo and temps still high ff considers that more than likely pregnant. No sign of AF tons of cm.. I am usually dry before af...

So its hard. Yes I did post that Rach in ttcal. I am just wondering if any of the gals there have had issues. 

Congrats on all the oving.


----------



## molly85

Mrs BB you lurking?


----------



## Nixilix

tests are not kind to everyone. Can you get bloods done? xx You have to find out asap so you can get the medical care you need xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

molly85 said:


> Mrs BB you lurking?

Hi Jo, i'm just catching up before i go to sleep, been a long day.. Hope your 2ww flies by, enjoy ss'ing!!

I'm putting ttc to one side for this month at the least what with the trouble with my illness (Menieres if you've heard of it). Not sure DH is happy but it's me that's got to do al the hard work!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm back..been watching the movie with hubby.

Shan, hope you can get a blood test or something..it'll be good to know..ya know? :D

Yawn...dunno why I don't just go to bed. I'm sooo blah.


----------



## molly85

Iv heard of it but notsure what it is.
Ohh yes Shan blood would be cool I have heard stories about test not liking people. 
I hope it's your month really I do. I put the DPO on so Ican read what FF thinks i should be predicted


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had a peanut butter and butter sandwich. It was orgasmic.


----------



## mommaof3

eww Barndy sorry but that just sounds NASTY lol glad your ok even minor fender benders are scarey even more so with a beanie bump


----------



## mommaof3

were getting ready to grill out ribeye steaks and have some fresh cron on the cob as soon as dh gets back from town I had to send him after another watermellon I some how manged to eat almost a whole one yesterday it was a small one though and dh did have one piece lol


----------



## shaerichelle

nope no blood. They don't do appts till 6 weeks here anyways. Been taking prentals since sept.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It was good dangit!! lol. I want another one, but we have no more bread.


----------



## molly85

gross peanut butter,
Prenatals good reminds me i should have mine


----------



## mommaof3

eww lol Brandy I know its late where you are but send the dh out for some bread 
dh just went to pick mine up I forgot them yesterday I have a terrible time remembering if ive taken the darn thing I hate them they make the ms worse and give me a slight headache so have been trying to take them before bed Im also out of rolaids and forgot to have him get more UGH


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Shan:hugs: Good sign with your temps being high:thumbup:
We are all cheering you on:hugs:
Are you going to be leaving your 4c's siggy off permanently?


----------



## molly85

Hey Callie. Hows you?
I'm trying out theblue lines to see what FF does.


----------



## calliebaby

Looks good Jo:thumbup:
I am praying that your temps continue to rise. All of you wonderful ladies deserve your bfps.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

I would love a :bfp: but anormalcycle with and egg would do me for now


----------



## calliebaby

That is exactly how I thought when I was first ttc. I had gone 4 months without a period and then had a 36 day cycle. The next was a 32 day cycle, and I was on track for a 30 day cycle when we conceived. I ovulated on different days each of these cycles, so if I had not been charting, I would have never been certain when/if I had ovulated.


----------



## molly85

I can't believe my doctor recommended it over OPK's but fingers crossed.
Everyone with similer charts seems to have got :bfp: month 5


----------



## calliebaby

I never used opks. They don't work for me and are really expensive with crazy cycles.


----------



## mommaof3

omg i just discovered we are out of ketchup I cant have steak and no ketchup what was the damn man thinking throwing it out and not telling me GRR GRR GRR


----------



## mommaof3

Callie did you enjoy your day didnt you say you were going to the dog park 

Jo :hugs: glad your pma is back


----------



## calliebaby

My day was really nice..thank you. I made the mistake of letting myself get hungry though and then felt sick. I was able to force myself to eat and then felt better. I now feel okish.
How are you?


----------



## mommaof3

doing good this am was a little bad but better now ive learnt to carry some kind of snack with me either peanut butter crackers or some fruit snacks just to keep me getting to hungry since it just kinda hits all of a sudden


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, ladies! I visited this thread a long time ago (back in dec or Jan) but, still having no luck and wondering if you would mind having a new member to this little group?? I completely understand if you guys want to keep this group small though ;)


----------



## calliebaby

Welcome!!!! :hi:


----------



## mommaof3

welcome silly always room for one more POAS addict lol


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ill bbiab dh has my steak cooked and my bil is bringing me ketchup lol


----------



## molly85

Welcome MySillyGirl tell us about you


----------



## molly85

See you later NIcole


----------



## jelliebabie

yes silly, your more than welcome, but must promise to never leave. Even after givin birth lol x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Why, thank you! I appreciate your welcom. Just a little info on us...
DH and I have been married for 15 years! Wow! I am 37 and he is 40. We have two girls. Our oldest daughter is 7 and a bio daughter and we adopted our youngest from Russia in 2005. She is now 6. We started trying to conceive a third baby in December. No luck so far! I am using opks and get a positives every month. Had a hysterosalpinogram and SIS (?) that both showed no problems. b/c of my age, we may see a fertility doc fairly soon.


----------



## molly85

lol Diane


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have read back a few pages and you all seem so great and supportive of each other. I think that is fantastic :)


----------



## molly85

Welcome Age is no issue Nicole is ancient.lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

You are too funny!! I never felt old until I started trying to have a baby. hahaha!


----------



## molly85

i'd say she's about 100


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, steak, yummy! Make mines well done plz! Hehe. Have a nice time babe. Brandy i must agree that sounds gross! Yuk. But if it satisfies :thumbup: lol at orgasmic! You obviously still have other 'things' on your mind lol. Jo, u think that sounds bad? How about a popular american munch, peanut butter and jam sandwitches, eek i think i may have nausea coming on


----------



## calliebaby

Hey now...there is nothing wrong with peanut butter and jelly. But only on white bread.


----------



## molly85

me to, Jam and peanut butter don't even belong in the same aisle


----------



## MySillyGirls

Awww...I just noticed jelliebabies RIP to her pet :( My golden/chow mix is 15 and we are in tough decision time. 

Molly, as long as my 37 yr old eggs are in performance mode. My mother just reminded me on the phone that she got preggers easily at 40. Gee, thanks mom!


----------



## molly85

my grand mother had my dad at 41/2. after a m/c andmy aunt who is kinda toxic


----------



## jelliebabie

antique is the right term jo, think she must be worth a fortune! Only kidin nicole :hugs: whats ur name silly?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Always great to hear! although, i hope i don't have a toxic child lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! My name is Lesley. :)


----------



## molly85

jeez my collegue has just seen everything i was looking at hecreeped up onme


----------



## molly85

hey Lesley. thats my middlename


----------



## MySillyGirls

Very cool! although, i always hated my name growing up :) i kinda like it now.. 
Also, have always wanted to visit England. We stopped there during flights to russia but never got to spend any time.


----------



## molly85

its drab andgrey andnot worth the excitement


----------



## molly85

Where is everyone? AIslinn stop hiding
and LuckyD welcome


----------



## LuckyD

Ha ha, thanks! Am just trying to distract myself from symptom spotting by reading all the threads on BnB....I think I need to get off the computer!

Good luck to everyone in this thread - hope you see your BFPs really soon xx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya jo, ive got a headache and think am gona have to log off. Speak later girls! And welcome lesley, stick around, everyones nice x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank you!! Chicago area here. We actually had a lovely warm sunny day today. around 75 degrees fahrenheit. But, just a few hours south of us, where my parents live, it was rainy and 52 degrees. yikes.


----------



## mommaof3

omg extreme home make over is so sad tonight I cried so hard I choked on my watermelon agh I knew I shouldnt have watched it Oh my is it ever a tear jerker


----------



## MySillyGirls

mommaof3, i started watching it and had to change it. now, i am stuck watching the history channel since dh took over remote. history of the statue of liberty. good times. i think i am going to make a sundae and go to bed


----------



## mommaof3

oh lol I probbaly should have changed it dh is watching family guy now and a sunday sounds good but I upset my stomach with all my crying


----------



## molly85

Where'd everyone go?
Aislinn you still lurking


----------



## Shey

hello ladies :wave:


----------



## molly85

hi shey


----------



## molly85

Diane feel better girl.
What happened in this tv show?


----------



## mommaof3

Jo they go and build new homes for people in need well in this episode that dad had ls and was only given 2 years at the most and his son had spinabifida so it was a sad episode if you google extreme maker over home edition or extreme home makeover show they have a website


----------



## Shey

how you doing Jo?

I was watching a show with my dad called Pregnant at 70


----------



## calliebaby

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28112285/ns/health-pregnancy/


----------



## molly85

oh shoot pegnant at 16 hasstarted over here


----------



## mommaof3

oh my Calllie and Jo and Diane call me an antique lmao


----------



## mommaof3

Pregnant at 16 or 70 both are pretty scarey


----------



## mommaof3

Hi shey just seen you


----------



## molly85

I hate those stories loosing aparent so young is horrible


----------



## molly85

icalled u ancient


----------



## mommaof3

lmao ancient antique pretty much the same thing 

yeah it was so sad dh and his brother came in from outside and im sobbing and chokeing at the same time lol I blamed it on hormones but dh knows id have been crying anyway maybe just not as hard lol


----------



## molly85

softy. Oh am going for deffinatly gassy


----------



## calliebaby

I was going to say...pretty sure I never called you ancient.

Watermelon is the best btw.:thumbup:


----------



## mommaof3

so Jo are we symptom spotting yet lol


----------



## Shey

hi nicole hows it going?


----------



## molly85

damn right. If i fart any louder I'll wake some1 up. I'v already wished matt luck


----------



## mommaof3

lol no that was Jo and Diane called me an antique and ive had to much watermelon makes me pee like no tomorrow its so good though cant seem to stop eating it


----------



## molly85

so we have gass and weeing


----------



## mommaof3

its ok Shey how are you 

Yay Jo has her first symptom LOUD gas lol


----------



## Shey

Im doing aight Nicole. just a lil cramping and bloated from AF and I was a lil bit bitchy today.


----------



## molly85

thought i was gnna poop damn its uncomfortable


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo hope your co workers arnt close by


----------



## molly85

in the office downstairs. an accident is immenant if im not careful


----------



## Shey

Aww careful Jo


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo you crack me up girl


----------



## molly85

my bowls the thread joke


----------



## mommaof3

Paisley has just discovered herself in the mirror not like its a new thing just moved a table that was in front of it she is going bonkers standing on the arm of the couch barking and growling goofy dog


----------



## Shey

haha dogs are funny. mine jumped into the pool again today


----------



## mommaof3

well lol you just dont look like the LOUD gas type of girl


----------



## Shey

haha


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shey Paisley would never do that she isnt a fan of water shes still mad at me over her bath


----------



## molly85

molly only like dirty muddy water.
Oh yes very noisy farter here


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo I can see you pregnant sometimes water makes me bloat and gurgle ive learned I have to slow down take sips and not big drinks


----------



## molly85

done research gas is caused by progesterone working with your guts to slow themdown so more fermentation prgnancy guess the sames true in the 2ww


----------



## mommaof3

well either is a good sign really


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi Nicole and Jo... Happy 15 weeks Nicole... woot woot

OK, I have excessive gas.. I mean I'm a total fart bag, my stomach gurlges and I've had yellow poo TMI... :haha: what is going on with me...


----------



## molly85

that don't sound healthy Kim.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know... ever since I got my gall bladder taken out I'm all gassy and wind... lol

Did you get your :sex: in?


----------



## mommaof3

eww Kim wouldnt have any idea my answer to everything GOOGLE it


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm pretty sure its just irritable bowel syndrome :haha: even though the OH did it inside me, but it would be too early to have gas this bad... lol 

Oh I google all the time... :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Google is evil.


----------



## mommaof3

nevre know Kim anything is possible well ladies I hate to run but im tuckered out wouldnt have made it this long if I hadnt taken 2 naps today kim hope you feel better Jo get some sleep when work is over 

Goodnight GIrls


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nite all. Taking my gassy ass off to bed... talk to ya tomorrow... :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Damn.this place crashed. Kim it's excess bile. It has no here to store so is coming out ya bum. I would guessit burns a bit


----------



## Shey

mommaof3 said:


> lol Shey Paisley would never do that she isnt a fan of water shes still mad at me over her bath

aww. Chance loves the water. haha he's a puppy but he looks like hes a full grown dog cause he's a lab


----------



## Shey

im off to bed. im so exhausted and have to be up in like 7 hrs. night ladies


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

morning girls...if anyones still up :D


----------



## Nixilix

I'm here! I'm waitin for ff to confirm o! I hope it confirms it tomorrow cause
I haven't been bd'ing since yesterday! Any one wana help? I can see 3 rising temps, maybe the first wasn't a big enough rise??


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'd still say ov on CD 10 or 11 even. It should confirm tomorrow!


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! Hope you're all ok? 

Rach hope FF gives you defo ov date with tomorrow's temp! Any symptoms yet :haha: 

I've worked out my headaches are from my sinuses it's so painful round my eyes and can feel my sinus tubes are really swollen boo! Don't know if it's worth going to docs or just waiting for my midwife appt next week...??

x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry, had to go do some stuff. Seems no one here can function without help from me lol. Sigh.

Nessie, if you're able to, I would go to the doc asap. Like I said before, no reason you should suffer. Unfortunately, sinus problems are very common in pregnancy..hopefully it's an infection that can be treated and not just swelling that they can do nothing about. I mean, I don't *hope* you have an infections, but you know what I mean lol.

If you can go, I'd say goooo!!! Feel better xo

The guys are here painting, finishing up things. Its still just the undercoat though, and only outside..I never realized all the work that goes into painting a house. Wow.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hun - have decided to do some steam and eucolyptas oil to see if that helps and if by Wednesday it hasn't eased up I'm gonna go see the doctor as it's been 2 weeks now and if it is an infection then i'd rather get it cleared up than be miserable! It's just the right sinus it seems so perhaps it is an infection...??

Glad the painting etc is being finished up I bet you can't wait to be rid of work men!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

This is probably gross but do you have any mucous and if so, is it bright green colored or very bitter/sour tasting at the back of your throat? That usually indicates infection. Doesn't mean you don't have one if those symptoms aren't there. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Loren

helooo girlies just had a read back, how r u all?? 

congrats to the girlies who r or have just OV'd and congrats on the bfp shan!!! hope it eventually gets darker hun xxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

happy,belated birthday loren!! how are you? we all missed you. what you been upto? xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I missed a birthday!? Happy belated Bday, Loren ..glad to see you back :hugs:

Kirstie, hows bubs treating you? :D Love your bump piccy!


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> happy,belated birthday loren!! how are you? we all missed you. what you been upto? xx

thank uuuu kirstie!!! spud lux absoloutly fab on ur scan!!!! i am so over the moon 4 u chick that this time is ur time!!! u must b so excited!!!! am ok, feel quite sick today just hope am not catching the bug thats goin round, not in the mood to be hugging the toilet feel awful today!!!! really tired and nauseas as fook!!!! lol how r u and spud chick??? ive missed u lot loads!!!! but i'm hardly on because Mia is being 1 big bitch lately!!!! proper annoyong and shes getting right on my last wick today!!!nothin much hun was very very very drunk on friday and even mor drunk on satday haha, didnt feel too hungova yesterday but today i feel as if i drank myself unconcious lastnyt!!!!!u??xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

thank u brandy :D spent my birthday feeling a little worse 4 wer yday haha but it went away afta i had my bday breakfast off OH but the tiredness stayd all day :( how r u and beanie baby????xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

thank u girls 4 my happy birthdays :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

U o'd yet?? Xx


----------



## Loren

who me??xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> This is probably gross but do you have any mucous and if so, is it bright green colored or very bitter/sour tasting at the back of your throat? That usually indicates infection. Doesn't mean you don't have one if those symptoms aren't there. Just throwing that out there.

yeah its bright green hun - my mouth is constantly tasting gross so can't tell about sour taste unfortunately lol! 

Loren happy belated birthday I didnt know it was your birthday! xx


----------



## Nixilix

YeH u bday girl!! Xxx


----------



## Loren

thanx ness!!!! i must say it was the worse birthday ever so boring my mum n dad poppd in for like 10mins and i didnt see any1 else really went to OH's mums 4 a roast dinner and i seen more of his fam than my own!!!! wasnt happy!!! how r u and beanie???xxxx happy 9 weeks sweety!!!! xxx its absoloutly flying!!! feels like yesterday ur ticker sed 3 weeks...days haha xxxx


----------



## Loren

haha, yer ive gon by my last few cycles and i OV around CD15-17 but i'm not TTC this month, weve BD once this month and that was CD20 with me having my bday ect i didnt want to try and then no i'm drinking alot this month so next month i have no partys or birthdays so going to start TTC agen in june :) xxxxxxxxxx i'm CD23 today xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya loren! :hugs: missed u chick! Have u ovd? Rachel, you ovd cd11. You are 2dpo with me. When ur temp rises higher than the previous 6 temps you knw thats when u ovd! X


----------



## Loren

Feb- cd18, March- cd16, April - cd14, then agen ther the days i suposably OV'd xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, def sounds like infection, Nessie :(

Loren, beanie is doing well! We're finding out the gender in 9 days!!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

I hope I did enough cause didn't bd on cd11 only mornng of cd12 and then cd10 :( I'm out boooooo


----------



## Loren

hiiii Di!!!! ive missd u lots n lots!!!!u ok? i txt u bk this mornin huni i was ded to the world in bed last nyt wen u txt!!! yer i'm guessing by past cycles ive missd OV, we only BD'd 1ce this month and that was CD20!! but i'm not to botherd i'm thinking nw :( shud have stayd TTC but then agen i wud have swayed the chance anyway with the amount of drinking i have done this weekend and technically i'd be DPO so it wouldnt b fair if ther was a bean growing its little tush in ther lol.hows cookie been??? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgdgd, awwwwwww oooohh the excitement!!!!!!! i no any gender wud be fine aslong as babys fine and healthy but is ther a gender ur hoping for?xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie babe, hope u feel beta soon :hugs: you will be feeling great and glowing before you knw it x


----------



## jelliebabie

rach, you have done enuf chick! Eggy can live upto 24hr so if u ovd late on saturday nite, like i did, the bd sun morning wud catch it if the swimmers from before didnt! But u used concieve +? That would help them live longer! Remember it only takes 1 of the lil guys! Ur far frm out! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> thanx ness!!!! i must say it was the worse birthday ever so boring my mum n dad poppd in for like 10mins and i didnt see any1 else really went to OH's mums 4 a roast dinner and i seen more of his fam than my own!!!! wasnt happy!!! how r u and beanie???xxxx happy 9 weeks sweety!!!! xxx its absoloutly flying!!! feels like yesterday ur ticker sed 3 weeks...days haha xxxx

aww poo!! hope you got some nice pressies to make up for it?? 

Me and beanie are good thank you sweetie - just suffering from some painful headaches that I think are sinus related :( boo!! But I think beanie is doing good had some cramps for first time in ages today so think some more stretching and growing is going on in there! Only 2.5 weeks til my 12 week scan it's flown by hasnt it? 

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Rach, like Di said..you're not out!!! Only takes one time anywhere near OV :D

Loren, I honestly wouldn't mind a boy or a girl...but everyone is saying it's a boy, so boy has grown on me. :D


----------



## jelliebabie

love u loren! Ya cookie monster is gud! Her breath is stinking of garlic! Watch out vamps. She found a clove sumwhere and bin chewin on it! Little grubber lol. Brandy, dam the 9day wait! Your havin a boy! :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Yeah, def sounds like infection, Nessie :(
> 
> Loren, beanie is doing well! We're finding out the gender in 9 days!!!!!

:cry: well i tried to get an appointment with the doctor and they can't get me in for another week - I have midwife in a week anyway so may as well wait til then! 

Cant believe you find out gender in 9 days! OMG how exciting!!!


----------



## Nessicle

rach you are not out lady!! Wheres that PMA!! you sound like you've bd'd plenty and the conceive+ will have helped too!


----------



## Nixilix

Mmmm cheese and onion sarnie


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> nessie babe, hope u feel beta soon :hugs: you will be feeling great and glowing before you knw it x

Aww thanks Di honey - will just have to keep taking paracetamol when it gets bad and ride the storm hey?! Hope you're ok babes? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Mmmm cheese and onion sarnie

:sick: 

I'm sat eating veg sushi - figured the wasabi might help clear the sinuses lol


----------



## Nixilix

Forgot to use conceive + on cd10 and 12 haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm getting my mouse pad all greasy cuz I'm eating tortilla chips and beans lol MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Nessicle

oh you silly moo! Well by the sounds of it you didnt need to anyway then :winkwink: perhaps your own "juices" are doing perfectly fine and well on their own hun!


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> thanx ness!!!! i must say it was the worse birthday ever so boring my mum n dad poppd in for like 10mins and i didnt see any1 else really went to OH's mums 4 a roast dinner and i seen more of his fam than my own!!!! wasnt happy!!! how r u and beanie???xxxx happy 9 weeks sweety!!!! xxx its absoloutly flying!!! feels like yesterday ur ticker sed 3 weeks...days haha xxxx
> 
> aww poo!! hope you got some nice pressies to make up for it??
> 
> Me and beanie are good thank you sweetie - just suffering from some painful headaches that I think are sinus related :( boo!! But I think beanie is doing good had some cramps for first time in ages today so think some more stretching and growing is going on in there! Only 2.5 weeks til my 12 week scan it's flown by hasnt it?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

wel i got in all £250 which i think is marvelous for it being my 22nd haha 200 ciggys :blush: off my nan and grandad, nail set and nail varnish frm OH's brother and girlfriend, my sister paid 4 my hair to be done and got money and alcohol off every1 else :) but ive give the alcohol away to my sister and kept 2 bottles for a ann summers party i'm going to on the 29th. then nomore drinking and back on the road to ttc!!! lol.

awwwww gdgdgdggd, well u did say ur OH was very tall so HIS little legs  must be growing and growing and growing he he.awwww i'm sorry ur getting headaches and sinus pain huni!!!what a bitch!!! but end of the day its all for a good thing :) omg 2 and a half weeks til ur 12 week scan jesus christ it has flew that will be here in no time sweety!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Rach listen to ur Scouse ...haha... u r wel and truely covered!!!!!! ino i keep saying this but wen i got my bfp i only BD CD10 and CD13 and what dya no i got my bfp so dnt worry huni ur covered!!!! uve dun all u can and more!!! xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

im fine nessie pooh thanks, my tears have dried up, dnt think theres any left! Think it actually dehydrated me and thats why no ewcm lol x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> love u loren! Ya cookie monster is gud! Her breath is stinking of garlic! Watch out vamps. She found a clove sumwhere and bin chewin on it! Little grubber lol. Brandy, dam the 9day wait! Your havin a boy! :yipee:

love u lots Di!!!!!!! awwww gdgdgdg hahaha bless!!!! wel if Mia was a child she wud well and truely LIVE in the norty corner!!!! getting on my EFFING nerves constantly!!!! shes ruining everything!!! shes ate my flowers, my magic mat!!! (a mat at thye back door so it takes dirt off her paws) its been ther for a bout 2 weeks and i woke up yday to her with half of it in her mouth like she hadnt done anything, shes chewd my hose, shes ate about 7 pillows, shes now in the middle of TRYING to chew my garden table and chairs but i keep going out and spraying her which she hates but stil does it wen i turn my back!!! shes pulld washing off the line and has now claimd the yellow tea towel as her own, she dragd the big white bath towel across her shat, the list goes on hahaha, o and i had to laugh but wantd to pull my hair out, i poured pepper over the flowers the other day to stop her going near them and in the process i got pepper in my eye so i ran in crying to OH hahaha and as i turnd round Mia was runing into the flowers to nok the pepper off AND then licking and EATING the flowers walking away sneezing and rubbing her face into the grass then going back for another pepper fix!!!! OH keeps saying shes like that coz shes got a mother like u shes just as fukd up as u hahaha nice that isnt it!!! grrrrrrr shes such a big bitch!!! o and my rant is nerly over haha she wants u to play with her but if u touch her toys she does not like it atall!!!!!like the spoilt kid in nursery!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> im fine nessie pooh thanks, my tears have dried up, dnt think theres any left! Think it actually dehydrated me and thats why no ewcm lol x

awww honey pie!! I'll send you some of my CM (eurgh that's actually pretty gross!) you needed to grieve though chick it's not healthy to bottle it up - jeesh I cried for weeks when my hamster had cancer and had to be put to sleep so goodness knows what its like to loose a doggie who is part of your family for so long!xx


----------



## mommaof3

eww you ladies and your nasty foods lol you have put me off my breakfast 

Loren im haveing a similar problem with one of my dogs but she is a 2 pound chihuahua but she has surely been trying my patience got up this am she had gotten out of her kennel made a terrible mess of my flower beds and im not even gonna say what she has done to my porch and outdoor chairs just thinking of it makes me gag UGH


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> wel i got in all £250 which i think is marvelous for it being my 22nd haha 200 ciggys :blush: off my nan and grandad, nail set and nail varnish frm OH's brother and girlfriend, my sister paid 4 my hair to be done and got money and alcohol off every1 else :) but ive give the alcohol away to my sister and kept 2 bottles for a ann summers party i'm going to on the 29th. then nomore drinking and back on the road to ttc!!! lol.
> 
> awwwww gdgdgdggd, well u did say ur OH was very tall so HIS little legs  must be growing and growing and growing he he.awwww i'm sorry ur getting headaches and sinus pain huni!!!what a bitch!!! but end of the day its all for a good thing :) omg 2 and a half weeks til ur 12 week scan jesus christ it has flew that will be here in no time sweety!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oooh £250 is great!! You got any plans on what you want to spend it on? Good idea for the alcohol - just have a a glass or two (rather than a bottle) if you fancy it, nice way to wind down on a Friday after the working week! I had a few glasses of wine 3 days before my bfp so it wont hurt just don't get shitfaced :haha: 

I know - I hope this bubs takes after Mark and his sister they've got endless legs and slim physiques! I'm short and stumpy lol like an ooompa loompa! I'm gonna call beanie "Little Legs" from now on! thanks hun! he he! 

The sinus pain and headaches sucks but you're defo right it's all for a good cause and I can take paracetamol so sure I'll manage! I know it's flown by hasn't it I just can't wait to tell all my friends!! Then they'll know why I've been turning down all their invites on nights out ha ha! 

xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Diane honey you sure have had a tuff time of it lately :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Nessie seems I have had a constant cold since my bfp not sure how much is from being pregnant or allergies but its sure a pain I go around most of the day with at least half my head stopped up hope the midwife can give you something to ease the pressure and stop the headaches


----------



## Loren

omg ness ur hamster had cancer!!! that is so sad!!!! i had a sirian hamster who bit like fuk haha i was a kid tho so wen she died i wasnt phased atal which sounds bad but coz she bit we didnt really bond i found her ded i thort she was asleep so i poked her with a pencil n she was like a rock...bless!!xxxxx

:hugs: :kiss: Di, cookie will bring u so much happiness now and help u grieve alot quicker physically!! love u babe xxxxxx

haha awwwww nicole!!! ther little buggers rnt they!!! bless ur little chihuahua!!!whats his/her name??xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Nicole honey! Sorry to hear you've been suffering with them too they suck! Pharmacist just said to try steaming over a bowl with a towel over my head. The AC at work doesnt help either!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Our new chandelier is up!!!!! So gorgeous :D

Sorry, felt the need to share haha. I think this renovating has driven me completely bonkers.


----------



## mommaof3

Yay were back woohooo I almost had to panic lol


----------



## mommaof3

lol Brandy glad things are starting to come together haveing your home turned upside down is always stressfull but the end result well worth it


----------



## jelliebabie

yay! I was starting to think id been naught and been banned! Lol


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> wel i got in all £250 which i think is marvelous for it being my 22nd haha 200 ciggys :blush: off my nan and grandad, nail set and nail varnish frm OH's brother and girlfriend, my sister paid 4 my hair to be done and got money and alcohol off every1 else :) but ive give the alcohol away to my sister and kept 2 bottles for a ann summers party i'm going to on the 29th. then nomore drinking and back on the road to ttc!!! lol.
> 
> awwwww gdgdgdggd, well u did say ur OH was very tall so HIS little legs  must be growing and growing and growing he he.awwww i'm sorry ur getting headaches and sinus pain huni!!!what a bitch!!! but end of the day its all for a good thing :) omg 2 and a half weeks til ur 12 week scan jesus christ it has flew that will be here in no time sweety!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> oooh £250 is great!! You got any plans on what you want to spend it on? Good idea for the alcohol - just have a a glass or two (rather than a bottle) if you fancy it, nice way to wind down on a Friday after the working week! I had a few glasses of wine 3 days before my bfp so it wont hurt just don't get shitfaced :haha:
> 
> I know - I hope this bubs takes after Mark and his sister they've got endless legs and slim physiques! I'm short and stumpy lol like an ooompa loompa! I'm gonna call beanie "Little Legs" from now on! thanks hun! he he!
> 
> The sinus pain and headaches sucks but you're defo right it's all for a good cause and I can take paracetamol so sure I'll manage! I know it's flown by hasn't it I just can't wait to tell all my friends!! Then they'll know why I've been turning down all their invites on nights out ha ha!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

hmmmmmm well i'm not sure i want a blackberry but i think i might do sum retail therapy insted lol.yeeee i'm not a big drinker anyway ive got stumak problems so i hate the morning after!!! hahaha awwww ur not an oompa loompa hahaha from ur pix u luk quite tall and a slim physique urself huni!!!! me n OH weigh the same but hes near 6ft and i'm 5ft5 so wer hes slim i'm like this little round thing haha i wna tone up mor than lose weight fot the simple fact i dont wana lose my DD's haha.awwww little legs!!!! haha ur welcum, u'll have to but it on ur sig he he.awwww yer :D ooooh bet ur excited to tel them, i dnt no how ur not sweating everytym u have a conversation with them haha bursting at the seems to tell them now.hahaha ino any money ur friends say wen u tel them, i bloody well new u wer pregnant!!!!haha xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

me too! I had a big response to Loren's post about her dead hamster too but lost it boo!! xx


----------



## Loren

hahahha i was thinking the same thing Di!!!!! xxxx nerly ada fit!!!nw that i am getting my fix of the 4C's agen haha xxxx


----------



## Loren

omg wer have our sigs gon!!!!!xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> hmmmmmm well i'm not sure i want a blackberry but i think i might do sum retail therapy insted lol.yeeee i'm not a big drinker anyway ive got stumak problems so i hate the morning after!!! hahaha awwww ur not an oompa loompa hahaha from ur pix u luk quite tall and a slim physique urself huni!!!! me n OH weigh the same but hes near 6ft and i'm 5ft5 so wer hes slim i'm like this little round thing haha i wna tone up mor than lose weight fot the simple fact i dont wana lose my DD's haha.awwww little legs!!!! haha ur welcum, u'll have to but it on ur sig he he.awwww yer :D ooooh bet ur excited to tel them, i dnt no how ur not sweating everytym u have a conversation with them haha bursting at the seems to tell them now.hahaha ino any money ur friends say wen u tel them, i bloody well new u wer pregnant!!!!haha xxxxxxxxxxxx

why not try to get a refurbished blackberry? that way you can do some retail therapy too! 

Lol I'm only 5'1" lol OH is 6ft and I'm usually a size 10 so not a little dumpling he he! Toning up is great long as you're at a healthy bmi then you dont need to diet at all! I always say everything in moderation I've never believed in diets just healthy eating - I live by the 80/20 rule 80% of the time eat healthy (Mon-Fri) then 20% eat what you want (Sat-Sun). Lifes boring if you can't treat yourself!

I think most of my friends think I have sold them out for Mark lol and that I'm being boring but I'll be like no the reason I've not been coming out boozing is cos I'm up the duff ha ha! 

Sorry to hear you have tummy troubles chick - I feel your pain I suffered 3.5 years in and out of hospital and stuff with mine before they diagnosed coeliac - even had the cheek to tell me I had chlamydia and caused myself infertility! Never had an STI in my life! Cheeky bstds!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> omg wer have our sigs gon!!!!!xxx

OMG you havin a laugh how shitty!!


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> hmmmmmm well i'm not sure i want a blackberry but i think i might do sum retail therapy insted lol.yeeee i'm not a big drinker anyway ive got stumak problems so i hate the morning after!!! hahaha awwww ur not an oompa loompa hahaha from ur pix u luk quite tall and a slim physique urself huni!!!! me n OH weigh the same but hes near 6ft and i'm 5ft5 so wer hes slim i'm like this little round thing haha i wna tone up mor than lose weight fot the simple fact i dont wana lose my DD's haha.awwww little legs!!!! haha ur welcum, u'll have to but it on ur sig he he.awwww yer :D ooooh bet ur excited to tel them, i dnt no how ur not sweating everytym u have a conversation with them haha bursting at the seems to tell them now.hahaha ino any money ur friends say wen u tel them, i bloody well new u wer pregnant!!!!haha xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> why not try to get a refurbished blackberry? that way you can do some retail therapy too!
> 
> Lol I'm only 5'1" lol OH is 6ft and I'm usually a size 10 so not a little dumpling he he! Toning up is great long as you're at a healthy bmi then you dont need to diet at all! I always say everything in moderation I've never believed in diets just healthy eating - I live by the 80/20 rule 80% of the time eat healthy (Mon-Fri) then 20% eat what you want (Sat-Sun). Lifes boring if you can't treat yourself!
> 
> I think most of my friends think I have sold them out for Mark lol and that I'm being boring but I'll be like no the reason I've not been coming out boozing is cos I'm up the duff ha ha!
> 
> Sorry to hear you have tummy troubles chick - I feel your pain I suffered 3.5 years in and out of hospital and stuff with mine before they diagnosed coeliac - even had the cheek to tell me I had chlamydia and caused myself infertility! Never had an STI in my life! Cheeky bstds!! xxxClick to expand...

hmmmm not a bad idea that actually ness!!!!

awwwww ur tiny!!!!! yeahhhh thats a gd idea but i eat shit constantly!!!! which i shudnt bt i just dnt do healthy i compl;etely changed my diet wen i got preg tho but stil it ended 2 weeks later so next time am not changen to healthy just gna cut dwn on crap and involve healthy into it.hahaha awww ano bt i bet wen they do find out they will then undastand which will be better lol.thanx huni, ive got gastritis, since ive taken 1 of my tablets for acid refluxy thing...Lanzaprazole... i feel much better now.omg how cheeky r they!!!!!how did u not smak that doc/nurse!!!!xxx

ino!!!wat the fuk!!!!y take the sigs away :S xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

ok we have lost everything whats up with that lol


----------



## Loren

its only in our thread who have lost the sigs!!!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

o no take tha bk, ur sig will work in different threads just not this 1 :S xx


----------



## jelliebabie

whats that al bout? Weve been moved to groups section too! Nt fair! I want our sigis bk!


----------



## Loren

oooer wat the hell!!!!! u wud have thort the person whos done it would have given us a heads up on what they wer doing!!xxx


----------



## mommaof3

hmm something happened to one of the maca threads also I dont like the fact I dont see everyones siggy thats the way I keep track of where most ladies are at


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust: :dust: to you all..


----------



## mommaof3

Yay are siggys are back WHEWW now if we could just figure out why we have been moved


----------



## jelliebabie

lol nicole, at least we are all back together! X


----------



## mommaof3

lol Yes thats a good thing I was almost in a panic thought id lost you all


----------



## Loren

yerrrr i second that aswel di!!! wellll ive gota go the walk in centre with brad, Mia has just got her paw stuk and was screeching like mad so brad ran into her little room and was trying to pull her paw out gently but because she was screaming and it was hurting brad made it feel worse so she though it was him hurting her so shes bit his wrists to death and his foot, am proper fuming as his mum is saying ive gota watch her because she mite turn agen and my point was she never fukn turnd she was in pain and though it was brad doing it shes not gna understand that he was trying to help her, but now hes just gon out to her to basically let her no its all alrite (wel his wrists rnt) and she is petrified of him!!!! keeps running to me to protect her!!!so i'll be back in a little while!! o and mias ok shes not bleeding or limping xxxx love u ladies xxxxxxxxxxx wooo siggys r back haha xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww loren, hope brads gona be ok! Poor guy and poor mia x


----------



## mommaof3

Poor Brad and Mia hope his wounds arnt to bad maybe have him try and give her a treat when you get back and she has settled some


----------



## mommaof3

well im gonna get off here for a bit to bad the house wont clean itself and do laundry Id have alot more free time if it did I cant complain though not like I have loads of work


----------



## MySillyGirls

Anyone else in an allergy nightmare? UGH.


----------



## molly85

Hey lesley,
Just hay feaver, certain chillis(don't know which 1) and penicciln
what up?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi JoJo.. Im eatin dinnah..fish n chips mmmm.

Hows you?


----------



## molly85

imok thanks.
FF hasnow taken over the idea I'vo'd
only issue is i woke at 2 and tempwas 36.53 and i woke up at 4.20 and it's 36.32 i used the higher one tee hee


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Still works..I hope!


----------



## molly85

yup it does


----------



## Nixilix

hey girls, just got in from work yawn!


----------



## molly85

lucky u imjusteatting breakfast. wot dudo rachael?


----------



## Nixilix

just work in a boring office doing boring crap! just watching everybody loves raymond and she's preg with their twins....! Pregnant ladies everywhere! Can i test yet?!

Right TMI working

So when checking my CP today i felt a tiny little pimple right next to the opening... im sure i felt this last month around o too? Might go doctors


----------



## molly85

ohhh i thought thatwas normal iv had summit like that


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> just work in a boring office doing boring crap! just watching everybody loves raymond and she's preg with their twins....! Pregnant ladies everywhere! Can i test yet?!
> 
> Right TMI working
> 
> So when checking my CP today i felt a tiny little pimple right next to the opening... im sure i felt this last month around o too? Might go doctors

I had that too, didn't go to docs but when I felt it one day it burst (sorry if you're having tea!) wasn't anyhting bad though as I had a smear just after which was normal.


----------



## Nixilix

yeah i had a smear last year that was ok so fx. i will monitor it! How are you hun? where are you in your cycle? xx


----------



## Nixilix

ps... check out my countdown ticker... 2 dpo! I put in a higher temp on FF for tomorrow (then removed it) and it showed O as CD11... earliest ever! And its telling me 11 days til testing.. dont be stupid, its only 6 days til testing!!


----------



## molly85

i get spots in the weirdest places so wouldn't put it past me. Had 1 on my nipple once bleeding left a scar evil pot squeezer that I am. I'mnot worried but if your comfyshowing ya doc ya bits go. I'm waiting untilI really needtoformy smear or getting pg


----------



## molly85

lol Rachael. I'm shopping on thursday or friday


----------



## Nixilix

defo go for a smear jo... it could save your life. when was your last one?


----------



## molly85

i tried to get one a few months ago. The nursesaid they wouldn't look at it because i was to young I should be called in the next year. We have no family history of cervial issues


----------



## Nixilix

they should see you at 25, i got seen at 21 as i was just before they changed the dates then had one last year so im not due one for 18 mths x

So dinner is being cooked, im tired, and creamy cm... oops is that a symptom you are spotting rach?!


----------



## molly85

lol,
I'm 34 so not in the right group yet


----------



## molly85

did i really write 34 shoot i'm24


----------



## Nixilix

hahahah i thought that!!!!!

Girls i soooooooooooooooo wana be pregnant !


----------



## molly85

noo i just want ababy.pregnant does not sounda bundle of laughs from our ladies here


----------



## Nixilix

no i wana be the big fat lady everyone stares at!


----------



## molly85

i'm taht already,i wasgetting sterilising stuff for a friend ofours andmatt left the 4 pack ofcoke with me. can you imagine looks i got as i luggd it all to the asda checkout


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> yeah i had a smear last year that was ok so fx. i will monitor it! How are you hun? where are you in your cycle? xx

I'm CD14 today but not even trying this month, not been too well so it's been put to the back of my mind. Fx'd for you though :thumbup:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm lagging a bit, but those bumps on your cervix are perfectly normal.


----------



## molly85

thought so.
Eughhate the fact I can feel everything going on down there. Would so love the tweaking cramps to be implantation but not that stupid


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Maybe it issss!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hey, How come you guys are now into a group instead of trying to conceive?? weird


----------



## Nixilix

we got outed!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Whaaattttt.... outted Why?

Hey Rachel, when are you going to POAS?? :haha: I can't so someone has too ya know... hehehe

Jo, are you in the making of a BFP too WOOHOOO... Sorry I'm behind, tryn to catch up

Brandy Love the Bump... I'm soo happy for you!!

There has been so much going on here lately its weird...


----------



## Nixilix

it IS weird!

Let me update you...


All the preggo ladies are fine and dandy (a few bit sicky, but all bubs healthy)

Loren just got drunk lots on her birthday weekend! :drunk:

Diane, Jo and myself have just o'd in the last 3/4 days and are testing together. :test:

Gem is probably o'ing right this second hence why she's not here! :sex: She is testing with us!!

Shan has got BFP but not posted much in here since :shrug:

Think baby and bump was having a tidy up so put our long thread in groups xx

Um.... help anyone?

Im hoping the ash cloud goes away so i can get on my :plane:


----------



## jelliebabie

ive got tweaks too jo! Neva had any last cycle! Only get them the cycles when i ov, oh and we have the same bd pattern lol. Hi randy & mrs bb1! X


----------



## Nixilix

i love these smileys... im going to post lots!


----------



## Nixilix

:flasher:

:loopy:

:beer:

:tease:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Great update, Rach lol


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Diane, hope puppy is being well behaved

This has got to be the best smilie :flasher:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heres a recent pic of my not so lil man!
 



Attached Files:







Baby! 049.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## molly85

Igot a goos SS as I was leaving. Nausea and cramps thought I would hurl whist sat at some lights. I now haveslightly salted popcorn. lol Diane atleast 1 of us has to get it write. Hi Kim


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya !!!!!!!

haha rach, yep BD b4 and :sex: last night, not sure if ive ov'd yet??? ive not had my usual ewcm yet....but last month on cd23 i had bad headaches and was roastin hot and i am again this month too!! is that a sign of ov or ov coming?? then cd24 i got ewcm and then cd25 got the most ewcm so im totally confused!! hehe went to ann summers b4 and brought a kinky outfit so oh will be BD every nite 4 sure this week even if he is grumpy!!! god im so clever!! haha!! i am gona get that BFP!!!!

hows everyone?? wooooo twinges di!! xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

oh and went all hot but was running around in jumper


----------



## molly85

where is everyone???????


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

That's what I'm wondering!


----------



## jelliebabie

aww brandy! Hes gorjus! Whats his name?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi, well i just googled it and it says can get headaches b4 ov so think it will be soon. 

hi brandy and jo


----------



## molly85

Gem!!!
Yup Brandy he's cute. Big furry beast. Icannot believe I am SSIng I'm just daft as abrush.how is everyone?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

His name is Zeus :D He's a friggen horse lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

supa symptoms jo! :dance: :wine: :yipee: :wahoo: :happydance: :dust: :flasher: :crib: :baby: :baby: :bfp:


----------



## molly85

lol.all in the line of duty as Nicole has stopped nagging everyone to test. talking of her where is she?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I think she added me to facebook ...If it wasn't her, I have a Nicole stranger on there now :D


----------



## molly85

alrighty if I don't start bleeding in the next 5 minutes I damn well want a :bfp: this hurts


----------



## molly85

she did i saw that


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ok, good. On the adding, that is.


----------



## mommaof3

lol im here I just dont nag like I use to I still like the motto practice practice practice though


----------



## molly85

ello


----------



## mommaof3

howdy Jo you at work already


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab dh needs m e


----------



## molly85

yup. hard at it. I want a huggle.


----------



## Aislinn

HI everyone... How is everyone today?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## molly85

Callie & Aislinn glad you found us


----------



## jelliebabie

halo aislinn! Halo callie, u pregnant pretty faced lil hottie lol. Ok, 2dpo :bfn: :cry:


----------



## Aislinn

Whats up with the Thread?


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs jo. Take some paracetemol! Good bfp symptom tho x and randy, zues is a fab name! Really suits him! Hi kim


----------



## molly85

nothing we got to big and seen as the same people use it i guess we just got shifted.
Damn Diane you should try harder I would expect a strong :bfp: by now lol


----------



## molly85

thanks diane not sure if have any


----------



## jelliebabie

i knw jo! Am peeved! Think al try a digi tomorrow! Dh says he thinks i am! Why isnt it coming up yet?


----------



## molly85

give it 5 minutes try again.
Iwant to do a table of whosgot what symptoms on what day Aislinn want to join in? Where are u in your cycle?


----------



## jelliebabie

aislinn is 11 days late for af jo, but bfn :cry:


----------



## molly85

jeez shoot soz aislinn toinmy own world


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> jeez shoot soz aislinn toinmy own world

13 Days late... :cry:

No AF.. Doc said its "normal"


----------



## molly85

Matt just summed up pregnancy "bloom? no they sweat, vomit and ache"


----------



## molly85

aslong as you get a period when your next ones due and this hasn't happened much before it is


----------



## molly85

usually when you get an anovulatory cycle and if I remember your mumstarted her menapause early I thinkit's meant to happen more as get closer but no worry yet


----------



## MySillyGirls

The rainy weather and pollen today in Chicago is making all allergies worse. Chills, sore throat, stuffy nose, etc etc. i have to get on a plane in the a.m. to head to Minnesoate for work so I am hoping to feel better then!


----------



## molly85

yeah or spread it round the plain lol


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> usually when you get an anovulatory cycle and if I remember your mumstarted her menapause early I thinkit's meant to happen more as get closer but no worry yet

I'm do to get my next AF June 5th. So lets keep our fingers crossed. I hope It becomes normal again.


----------



## molly85

I guess they haven't done bloods in case your a weird one that doesn't come up


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> I guess they haven't done bloods in case your a weird one that doesn't come up

No blood work but she did do a test. Maybe blood work would be better. She said... ( call me in 3 months if you don't get it... ) Ummm OK


----------



## molly85

oh great you'll waunder in with a damn bump


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> oh great you'll waunder in with a damn bump

I've lost 10 lbs... So guess she isn't worried about that... :dohh:


----------



## molly85

in 14 days? That would be quite funny if you were


----------



## molly85

i guessif you only have my weird senceof humour


----------



## jelliebabie

hello ladies! I bet u have missed me loads! Lol x


----------



## molly85

Allllll By My Sellffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## molly85

Hi Shan
Now where did Diane go?


----------



## molly85

will u 2 please stop lurking.
Shan you had any progress with tests?
Diane hows cookie


----------



## jelliebabie

am here jo, but feeling a bit sicky again. Going to hit the sack. Nite babe x


----------



## molly85

Aw night Diane hope you feel worse tee hee.


----------



## jelliebabie

emm...thanks jo! Kind of, lol x


----------



## molly85

only hoping it's some decent HcG flooding your system


----------



## mommaof3

Ugh my dh is driving me mad tonight so glad he has taken his butt to bed I couldnt decide between divorce or a beating with the frying pan


----------



## molly85

u love him Nicole soglad your here


----------



## mommaof3

Aislinn if af doesnt show by the time your june af is do then I would go ask for blood work to be done it isnt all that uncommon to lose weight in early pregnancy at least that way you will know without a doubt the stress of worrying and wondering can actually make af late and there is a test at walmart you can get to check fertility your fish levels I believe Ill see if I cant find exactly what it is called if nothing else may put your mind at ease


----------



## mommaof3

yes and he is very lucky I do lmao all this rain and him being cooped up inside and my up and down hormones is just not a good combo poor man I made him go get another watermelon he grumbled at me over it so I got just a little nasty I told him men have all the pleasure I have pain,ms, viagra boobs that are growing very painfully right now cramps, a goupy coochie and that is just the start of it I could go into detail of the epidurel the pain of a csection so if you wanna bitch about getting a watermelon then come back when you deliver a baby out of your willy


----------



## mommaof3

I know I really shouldnt be so grumpy with him and I have told him to just stay clear of me when Im in one of those cant stand to be around myself moods but he just doesnt listen Im starting to think he does it on purpose to make me feel bad for being so nasty to him


----------



## mommaof3

Jo im on facebook now and your gone lol


----------



## molly85

hugsnicole comeon FB so we can natter


----------



## molly85

I'm here it's done something weird. I got carried away moving trees


----------



## molly85

callie and kel heya


----------



## calliebaby

So, how do I find this thread without having to search through ttc and then getting into groups?


----------



## calliebaby

Nevermind. Just figured it out.
I could kill for a chocolate chip ice cream sandwich right now:haha:


----------



## molly85

callie u are grossly pg


----------



## calliebaby

At least I am hungry again.
I swear, my stomach popped today. I will need to wear some baggy clothes the next 9 days until I hear the heartbeat.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Jo on ovulating!!!:happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

yes my dh had the nerve to actually take my cookie dough and make cookies lol


----------



## mommaof3

glad your hungry again Callie hopefully u can add some weight now


----------



## molly85

lol Nicole thanks callie I'mnow ssing for england


----------



## molly85

Oh yes eatting again


----------



## calliebaby

I started peeing like none other around 7 dpo.


----------



## molly85

Ipee alot normally so it's not a useful symptom


----------



## mommaof3

add it to the list anyway lol


----------



## molly85

lol.
I now have
Nausea - nearly though updriving to work
Hot/warm
Loadsa CM
Cramps & twinges - quite painful
2 days of wanting savoury stuff evenmarmite on toast
slightly achy boobs - i could be imagining this
Weeing


----------



## mommaof3

my beanie is a night all moveing all over the place right now hope that isnt an indication of what he or she will be like once it gets here


----------



## molly85

thats what DH is for.


----------



## calliebaby

I cannot wait to feel my baby move.:cloud9:
Sounds good Jo!!!


----------



## mommaof3

Jo they all sound good I remember about 2 weeks before my BFP I went to walmart and bought all kinds of vegatables cause the thought of eating them actually made my mouth water it was pees and carrots and lima beans i couldnt wait to get home to eat some peas lol


----------



## molly85

shame i only bought fruit


----------



## mommaof3

it feels kinda funny at first sometimes even weird likes theres a bug running around in your belly lol I like when you get those good letting you know im in here kicks with my last lo I could sit and watch him roll around you could see his butt right above my belly button oh and when they get the hiccups that is the weirdest feeling id actually laugh out load sometimes well ladies im off to bed you all have a good night im sure i will talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## molly85

Sounds really intresting. I want to know how hard ya tummy gets


----------



## molly85

Sounds really intresting. I want to know how hard ya tummy gets


----------



## calliebaby

I don't know about further along...but mine is already feeling a bit solid underneath my belly button.


----------



## molly85

Sounds really intresting. I want to know how hard ya tummy gets


----------



## Nixilix

We need bump pics from callie!

Diane you crack me up, 2dpo bfn comments!!

Well I took my temp this morning and got really stressed tht u hadn't o'd cause it was quite low but ff tells me I'm 3dpo still. Boring. And no symptoms!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies!

Ugh builders everywhere..saws and hammers. I thought this was over. Turns out they have to finish the roof. Arghhhh. It's gonna be one of those days. I think I'll go grocery shopping for about 6 hrs.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi brandy! Hi rachel! Our dpo temps pattern looks similar! Brandy, itll al be worth it in the end! :hugs: x


----------



## jelliebabie

where is everyone today?


----------



## mommaof3

im telling you if that man yells for me one more time today there is gonna be problems if he isnt working he has no clue what to do to with his time its to wet to mow and I have ran out of ideas for things for him to do UGH


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> where is everyone today?

I'm not everyone but i'm here.. :hugs:

How are you doing Diane? So your late and 2 BFN???


----------



## Shey

Hey Aislinn and Nicole :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi shey and Aislinn 

Diane is 2dpo think she was just haveing a little poas fun


----------



## Aislinn

mommaof3 said:


> Aislinn if af doesnt show by the time your june af is do then I would go ask for blood work to be done it isnt all that uncommon to lose weight in early pregnancy at least that way you will know without a doubt the stress of worrying and wondering can actually make af late and there is a test at walmart you can get to check fertility your fish levels I believe Ill see if I cant find exactly what it is called if nothing else may put your mind at ease

My doc did say that stress and the worrying could make AF not show. My thing is I've been stressed before And always on time. I'm not sure why they don't want to do blood work. I'm not sure if Ive shared with everyone but I've been sick for about 2 months Nausea, Vomiting (just a few times) not sleeping, but very tired. She said I have an ulcer. So she put me on meds for that. She was worried about the weight loss but she thinks because I wasn't eating much. (but then some days I would eat like a PIG) Anyways. I will wait it out because she is my doc. But I hope it comes sooner then later. My boyfriend has been telling me how Moody I am.. And I said well I'm worried.. He said stop because its going to make you sick. DUH I'm sick now... :) Men..


----------



## Aislinn

mommaof3 said:


> Hi shey and Aislinn
> 
> Diane is 2dpo think she was just haveing a little poas fun

:hi:


----------



## Aislinn

Shey said:


> Hey Aislinn and Nicole :wave:

How are you doing Shey? 

Is school done for the semester? Will you take Summer classes? Hows your little boy and your Boyfriend?


----------



## shaerichelle

girls. I'm going through a lot. Sorry I'm mia. Will be mia for a while. I'm still upset..yes. Haven't been on bnb much. 

hope all is well and everyone gets their bfp this cycle.


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Aislinn I understand stress can do wicked things to your body and that just adds more stress I really doubt this is menapouse hopefully its just an odd cycle and things will return to normal in june but I wouldnt give it much longer then that before I would see the dr again sometimes they just dont understand at our age im 37 that the pressure to get pregnant is doubled alot of them just dont deal with woman in our age group wanting to have children and we really dont have time on our side sad to say


----------



## mommaof3

Shan are you still gonna test again tomorrow


----------



## shaerichelle

already did it's the same.


----------



## Aislinn

mommaof3 said:


> Aww Aislinn I understand stress can do wicked things to your body and that just adds more stress I really doubt this is menapouse hopefully its just an odd cycle and things will return to normal in june but I wouldnt give it much longer then that before I would see the dr again sometimes they just dont understand at our age im 37 that the pressure to get pregnant is doubled alot of them just dont deal with woman in our age group wanting to have children and we really dont have time on our side sad to say

I'm hoping it is a odd cycle. I've had friends that have had babies at 40. So I know its possible. I'm not giving up.


----------



## jelliebabie

what do you mean nicole, im 2dpo?!?! :growlmad: im 3dpo!!! :haha: am gettin that bfp tonight! Haha x hi aislinn honey. I would ask for bloodwork now.


----------



## shaerichelle

I guess at least my temp is still high and I'm 20 dpo.


----------



## jelliebabie

test photo shan? Are u using more than 1 brand?


----------



## mommaof3

yes Aislinn it does and will happen and is alot more common now then it use to be I still hate hearing the word AMA makes me feel like the antique Jo and Diane say I am lol so keep the pma but if June 5th rolls around and no af soon after then I would request blood work like Diane said 

and excuse me Missy 3DPO I think you can add MOODY to your list of symptoms lmao


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> what do you mean nicole, im 2dpo?!?! :growlmad: im 3dpo!!! :haha: am gettin that bfp tonight! Haha x hi aislinn honey. I would ask for bloodwork now.

yes the BFP for you tonight... :yipee:

Well the doc's in the US.... My OBGYN wouldn't even see me I was having bad pain in my back. My regular doc had to see me. She said I must have pulled something. And Finally I convinced her to do a test. But I did do a test and got a BFN too. She said 3 months... then she will do blood work. But I have scheduled blood work in june so I'm going to ask her to do one then if I still haven't had AF.


----------



## shaerichelle

same diane. You can't see line on pic from today.


----------



## mommaof3

well Shan if the lines arnt getting any darker despite what test you use I would really go see a dr at 20dpo you should be getting a darker line by now and Im not saying this to upset you but if it were me I would want to know what is going I would want to know if in fact I was pregnant and it was just the fact the test arnt working for you or if something more was going on but that is just me Im not the type of person to wait things out I simply dont have the patience and I like either a yes or no I cant stand maybes and wont accept that as an answer lol to put it honestly most dr would call me a pain in the ass patient


----------



## Shey

Aislinn said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Hey Aislinn and Nicole :wave:
> 
> How are you doing Shey?
> 
> Is school done for the semester? Will you take Summer classes? Hows your little boy and your Boyfriend?Click to expand...

Aislinn Im finished with school I just have to take my certification test for my certificate. My lil man is doing good he's in daycare. The BF is good. He asked me if I would move in with him.


----------



## mommaof3

Aislinn honey sometimes you have to stretch the truth or just out right lie to get a dr to do anything call your ob tell them you have a bfp on one test and a bfn on another and need to be seen to confirm by blood work if you are in fact pregnant Ive learned I dont ask I usually just tell them what I expect and want done


----------



## jelliebabie

try a different brand shannon. 20dpo am sure will give you a good clear result! Gl. Aislinn, that sounds like a good plan :thumbup: how do they diagnore ulcer? Lol nic,moody? Isnt that you right nw? Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

Oh lord Shey dont say things like that today lmao im in a mood and would hate to have to give you a lecture on moveing in with a man you barely know so save those comments for another day that my dh hasnt drove me to the brink of insanity


----------



## mommaof3

Diane MOODY doesnt even begin to cover it today lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

agreed nicole. I'm nervous about hcg not going up.. I've been waiting for a call from my dr.


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, what star sign are you? Aries or taurus by any chance? Lol. I wudnt wana mess with you :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

actually im a sagaturius so is dh and so is my lo


----------



## mommaof3

good Shan glad you called the Dr


----------



## Nixilix

I'm not commenting on shans or sheys situation.

Nicole would it help you today if I pretended to poas? Would that cheer u up? How bout I bake u some bread x


----------



## jelliebabie

does crazy hormonal phsycho bitch cover it? :rofl: luv ya nic x


----------



## Shey

haha aww Nicole why not tie DH down and gag him and have your way with him?


----------



## shaerichelle

I'm gonna go rest. Talk soon

:dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel i keep asking this but dont think u have answerd, where u frm?


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> try a different brand shannon. 20dpo am sure will give you a good clear result! Gl. Aislinn, that sounds like a good plan :thumbup: how do they diagnore ulcer? Lol nic,moody? Isnt that you right nw? Lol x

She just pressed on my belly... and said I think that is what you have... I know need a new doc..


----------



## shaerichelle

hi rach. It's okay. :) I'll give you :dust: thanks:)


----------



## shaerichelle

diane opting for blood test. Hope I get it.


----------



## mommaof3

well usually im pretty laid back and easy going you leave my family and friends alone and we wont have any problems lol everyone says im a little spitfire but I just dont see it I meen im not afraid to stand up for myself or something I believe in and it takes alot to make me madd


----------



## jelliebabie

geeze shey! Making comments like that gives us an insight on how it feels to not have :sex: for four years! :rofl: x


----------



## Shey

haha sorry Di just something my friends and I use to say bout bands we like


----------



## mommaof3

Diane that sounds about right lol 
Rach your pushing your luck with the bread comment lol 
Shey Dh is on the list of all list today so that aint gonna happen that would be like giving him an award for being an ASS
Shan hope you get your blood work done 
Aislinn not sure how you would tell if its an ulcer that way maybe it was just to make you less stressed and treat your nausea


----------



## Shey

Im sorry Nicole. I hope things get better for ya today. You could always whip DH if he gives you hard time and have him sleep on the couch for being bad

Shan I asked My BF for that pic and he said after his meeting he will send me that pic.


----------



## mommaof3

Well Shey no wonder your bf wants you to move in if you talk to him like that hes probably like oh hell yeah ive gotta get that girl here lmao just teasing you


----------



## jelliebabie

lol shey. I think nicole is more likely to gag him and lock him in the dog kennel! Shan, am sure you will get the blood test. You get what you want if u pay for it over there


----------



## Nixilix

Ha , sorry di! I live Northamptonshire :) 

How fucking freaky is this...

Noone knows I'm ttc. Noone. A girl at work just told me she had a dream about me last night that I was pregnant with a little girl. She also told me she had this dream about another girl and she was pregnant! How wierd! I don't know her that well either!! So bizarre!!


----------



## Shey

haha Nicole and Di you two crack me up. lol!


----------



## mommaof3

Naw he is getting the silent treatment today lol and he can look after the lo im takeing a leave of absence from my duties today I have a moody bitch excusse on file from the dr


----------



## Shey

You go girl Nicole you let him have it


----------



## mommaof3

that is bizzare Rach but hey you never know take it as a good sign


----------



## Shey

Have any of ya'll seen the movie The Backup Plan? I saw it Saturday night with my sister and bil it was good and funny. haha


----------



## mommaof3

lmao well im tired and cranky and just foul in general today and he is bored and moody and has his attitude in full swing and its raining again so he is stuck in the house under foot so looks like its gonna be a long day


----------



## mommaof3

I havent seen it but heard it was a pretty good movie


----------



## Shey

you should see it Nicole it is hilarious


----------



## mommaof3

oh he better not even think he is gonna take a nap i havent slept in two nights been up peeing non stop and massive case of heartburn if anyone is getting a nap its gonna be me you know maybe this is a girl I was much more layed back with my son I cried alot but none of this royal bitchatude i seem to have goin on with this one


----------



## Shey

Who knows Nicole maybe it is a girl. You'll have yourself a lil diva


----------



## Shey

Shan did you end up getting anything from IKEA?


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel that could be a very good sign! :yipee: any symptoms yet?


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies im gonna get off here and go take a NAP and hopefully wake up in a much better mood lmao you all have a great afternoon sorry Ive been ranting to you all i shall return hopefully a lot less moody


----------



## jelliebabie

i wonder where jo and her lovely symptoms have got to?


----------



## Shey

Maybe Jo went to eat something or something


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good rest nic. Sending u some happy dust :dust:


----------



## Shey

Sleep well Nicole


----------



## lilysmum2

Can I join??? pleaseeeeeeee hehe xx


----------



## Shey

sure lily


----------



## lilysmum2

Call me Fran :)


----------



## Shey

ok Fran, I'm Sheena


----------



## molly85

I'm here let me catchup


----------



## molly85

Right I am here and I am in pain.Goodlordyou bunch of Chatter boxes welcome Fran as you can see I am Jo.
Diane I'm a scorpio and so's Matt fiery stroppy stuborn buggers


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhhh charts gon nuts and put me aday back


----------



## Nessicle

hi gals

how we all doing? Anyone give me an update?

Not been on in over 24 hours as was vomiting yesterday afternoon :( brought back all my lunch first time Ive been sick since getting pregnant so I'm very lucky, however, I've got a phobia of vomiting lol - I'm a violent vomiter it's awful all the blood vessels broke in my face and my face swelled up everyone at work was really worried I looked like elephant man lol, obviously only a few people at work know about the baby so it was quite awkward so just said I must have a tummy bug lol. I haven't been sick since so think the veg sushi i ate didnt agree with me so won't be eating that again!! 

So been off work today feeling very rubbish with sore eyes and looking like a dot to dot on my face :haha: 

xx


----------



## molly85

Hey Ness aww sounds horrible
Diane is using her 50 tests andtesting everyday.
SHan is hoping to get Bloodsdone her lines aren't darkening yet.
NIcole is moody and her huby is a pain in the ass
Callie was on briefly last night.
Gem and Rach are in the 2WW& SSIng
We now have Fran here and another ladiejoined us last night.
Aislinn isreally late andall:bfn: her doc is being a nob.
AFM I amin painloadsofcramps and FF is peeing me about I can't decide which temps to use


----------



## Nessicle

thanks for the update Jo!! and welcome to the new ladies!

Your chart is looking good though!

yeah yesterday was horrible I hate vomiting its my biggest phobia lol


----------



## Nixilix

3dpo. snore


----------



## molly85

lol rach


----------



## molly85

how is everyone?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies..welcome to the newbies :D

Nessie, hope you feel better very soon. Rach lol..you're getting there..tick tock. Dangit FF, why did you put Jo back a day!?

I'm doing alright. Found out I've gained 12 lbs though :( That is SOOOOO depressing. God.


----------



## molly85

thats not to much. once builders have gone u'll have loads to do to burnany excess off


----------



## Nessicle

All for a good cause Brandy!! :winkwink:

Ooh just while I'm here typing the clearblue digi conception advert came on - it's a sign girls that your bfp's are nearly here!! :happydance:


----------



## molly85

lol ness


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, but it's a lot for how early I am!!!

Going back to gym for sure lol.

Yes, I see lots of :bfp:'s in the future *rubs temples* :D


----------



## Nessicle

brandy I'm gonna start swimming soon as i get my energy back and stop feeling sick lol I've lost about 7lbs since my ms started!


----------



## molly85

aren't u meant to get bigger quickerwith a second bubs?


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hi girls, hope some of you remember me! How is everyone? I think I am going to give up on this whole TTC business, its driving me mad! Oh and I had the shittiest dream last night, I was with my mum and sis and I had done a HPT, it came out positive and I started to cry and we all so happy, I kept staring at the HPT and it started to show me that my HCG levels were going down!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then it showed that I had lost the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF???? I woke up feeling so sad and still feel so down,why can;t this be easier?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I guess so, but still..grrrrrrrrrrr. lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi rockabye..yikes, scary dream :( So sad. I know TTC can be rough. I hope it's soon over for you!


----------



## molly85

Ladies a poll please am I 3 or 4 dpo?
Took temp around 2 I think i had been semi awake for a while tossing and turning temp was 36.32 (this puts me at 4dpo)
2nd temp was taken at 4.20 afterthealarm clock went off it was 36.57 (this puts me at a definate 3 dpo)

PLace your votes ladies which temp?


----------



## jelliebabie

i could do with some of that magic weight loss ms! Lol. Ok, just poas, and i can see a line! Very dark pink too! :yipee: just a shame its on its own! Lol. Shey luv the photo of ur son. Nessie :hugs: am sorry ur feeling ruff. Ok jo, rach and gem, its a race to the bfp! Welcome fran! Ur booby monster is such a cutie! X


----------



## molly85

oh nasty dream, maybe your just projecting your fears


----------



## rockabyebaby

Yeah it was a scary dream alright, I dunno what to think of it.


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Diane! Don't worry you'll be getting this MS soon lady lol x


----------



## rockabyebaby

Well I did have an MC last year and of course it still plays in my head, so you might be right Jo


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaa, aww ness hope ur feelin better soon.

jo im not sure about temps...im not really much help, i cant do them myself let alone anyone elses! sory hun , di will know 

not sure if ive ov'd , not much cm yet...had slight feelins of it comin 2day but not much ther. just gona wait an c. i so hope and am prayin this is not gona be another stupid 6 plus day cycle!!! got a sore throat, but not ss haha....it doesnt mean anythin, unless maybe i hav ovd mmmmmmm xxxxxx il just hav 2 keep bd


----------



## xGemxGemx

Diane!!! U wally i fort u had a bfp then!!! Got all excited lol xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi fran xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Di, you almost gave me a heartattack lol. 

Jo, I vote 4 dpo :D

Just took a badly positioned pic of myself..no wonder I feel huge. And dang its hard to take my own pic.


----------



## molly85

Stuff like that can lurk


----------



## molly85

Damn why didn't I fall for it? Oh yeah Dianes been doing that for 3 days now


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Gem!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

molly85 said:


> Damn why didn't I fall for it? Oh yeah Dianes been doing that for 3 days now

lol! First time I saw it then. :dohh:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya brandy, i love ur picture its gorgeous!!! howa u feelin hun?? im soooo bored of waitin 4 ov xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Gem take a stab at which one u think even if u fip a coin


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya di and rach 2 xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm feeling ok..but ate too much spicy stuff today!! I know waiting for OV is soooo boring. At least in the 2ww you can make up symptoms! lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

i would say the 2nd then hun?? but im really not sure xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

make them up ;) lol awww i just hope this is it this month!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

right im off 4 my tea be back soon xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I didn't mean make them up as in lying..just spotting every little twinge! lol. Enjoy your tea :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Twinge a damn twing would be good.
Naughty Jo has adjusted it back lol


----------



## molly85

fish fingers on tv i want some


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Make it work for you! lol. I agree with 4 dpo..so we'll just go with that :D Besides, just means you can POAS sooner to please our addictions ;)


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!! Welcome Fran!!! 
I won't be on much...my computer has a virus so I can't get on it. 
I actually woke up with heartburn this morning. I feel awful. 
I hope that everyone is doing well and that your 2ww goes by very quick like. 
Nice to see you back on Shan.
I vote 4dpo as well Jo.
:hi: Rach!!!
:hi: Ness, I am also down 7 pounds. It will all pile back on soon, I am sure of this. I hope your sickness stays away. 
:hi:shey
:hi: diane
:hi: nicole
I am totally having a spacey mind today and I know that I am forgetting some people and I am sorry. I will be back on when I can.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

hey callie. ta, was wanting ur approval. Hope u and comp feel better. eugh nausea back


----------



## jelliebabie

make up symptoms brandy? Are you trying to say the morning sickness, stretchmarks, leaking boobs and contractions are all in our heads? :rofl:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep...I'm makin up mine ya know


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemgem! Jo i want cocopops and theres no milk left! :cry: and i cant be assed to go out.


----------



## molly85

no milk? disaster. Send immy. I can't walk ladies if i straighten out loads of pain. Not surewhat it is but fromtummy prodding its below the belly button. 
Oh hang on theres a baby head between my legs lol. 
The pain is real


----------



## MrsBB1

molly85 said:


> no milk? disaster. Send immy. I can't walk ladies if i straighten out loads of pain. Not surewhat it is but fromtummy prodding its below the belly button.
> Oh hang on theres a baby head between my legs lol.
> The pain is real

I had that last month - turned out to be trapped wind (yes nice I know) but hurts like crazy!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww i know u didnt mean lie brandy hun xx im prayin 4 ewcm 2mro fxd dnt wana long cycle again :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya how ru di babe? xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi rachel :)


----------



## molly85

i'm burping alot. have been pooping, could be wind in a way i hoe it is coz then it will go.work in amo. no shop trip 4 me


----------



## Nixilix

Hey I'm keeping up to date on my phone!


----------



## MrsBB1

jelliebabie said:


> hi gemgem! Jo i want cocopops and theres no milk left! :cry: and i cant be assed to go out.

cravings already Diane :winkwink:


----------



## MrsBB1

molly85 said:


> i'm burping alot. have been pooping, could be wind in a way i hoe it is coz then it will go.work in amo. no shop trip 4 me

Is it a symptom do you think??:shrug:


----------



## MrsBB1

Look at me symptom spotting for everyone else. It's only cos I can't do it for myself!


----------



## xGemxGemx

think i am goin 2 b testin in june by this rate :(


----------



## Nixilix

Loveit mrsbb!!


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> Loveit mrsbb!!

Got to keep myself occupied somehow. Just added a ticker - hope it works??


----------



## MrsBB1

MrsBB1 said:


> Nixilix said:
> 
> 
> Loveit mrsbb!!
> 
> Got to keep myself occupied somehow. Just added a ticker - hope it works??Click to expand...

Guess it didn't work?? I'm crap with stuff like this!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Took me a few tries too lol.

Are you using the BBCode?


----------



## MrsBB1

Yay - did it!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woohoo! Good job :D :happydance:

I'm doing laundry at 10 pm. Crazy.


----------



## molly85

LOL brandy i do mine when ever.
Karen I'm going with symptom lol


----------



## molly85

Callie you fought the virus


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm thinking I want a cup of tea..but I'm soooooooooo full..of food and water and air. Prob shouldn't add tea to the mixture.


----------



## molly85

lol love a cuppa


----------



## jelliebabie

hey karen! Keep up the good work ssing for us lol. Jo, lol at ur post...but the pain is real! Ur 2 funny girl! Went to asda for milk, got the one with all the cream and some double cream to go with strawberrys. And i wonder why ive put on weight :haha: gem, u may ovd already. I usually get a lil bit of ewcm bt none this time! Just as well i used preseed, so start ssing with us chick x


----------



## molly85

Love a cuppa


----------



## molly85

Brazillian Salsa crisps seem to bekeeping nausea at bay until I sniff them


----------



## Nixilix

just ate two packets of crisps, one was smokey bacon now i feel sick. yuk. just had a big glass of diet coke and that was good! well i have a wedding at the weekend.. and im party of the wedding party, gonna have to have a drink but may just have to test before but will ony be 7 dpo!


----------



## molly85

Go for it any who Rachael. I had ibruprophen earlier guilt free. I would think many unsuspecting PG do


----------



## jelliebabie

speaking of nausea, a basin load of cocopops with milk AND double cream pourd on top, devoured, urggh yuk


----------



## molly85

Diane That is gross on 3 counts. I have a sore left nipple should I add that to the list?


----------



## Nixilix

well got some fluttering going on down there and got a niggling pain just below my left breasticle... far too early to be considered anything great!


----------



## molly85

Fabulous Rachael thats it we have to build the excitment and PMA


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, of course thats a symptom! Unless matty was trying to milk you before u left for work! Woohoo rachiepie great stuff! And breasticle wins the new word of the day award :haha:


----------



## molly85

Course he was but wasn't that


----------



## Nixilix

i love that word.. my breasticle!


----------



## Nixilix

bed now :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my breasticle. I always say chesticle. 

No bloods. Docs are jerks they have to write orders for one. I was told wait for a darker line or af.

You girls all ovd at the same time!


----------



## jelliebabie

tiredness rachy? Another symptom! Lol


----------



## jelliebabie

yes our ovaries have telepathic links


----------



## molly85

Gah BnB didn't want to let me post and my computer is running so slow


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies I have managed to make it through the day with out commiting murder lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. Did you lock him in the closet?


----------



## mommaof3

but to be honest the only thing that has stopped me is the fact I could not poop in an open area in a cell with another person I have public bathroom phobiea(sp) at least my nap has helped improve my mood a little lol that and the fish are biteing so dh is over at the pond and out of my hair


----------



## shaerichelle

That is a nice break. I could use one. I came to my room shut the door and locked it. I think its all male pms month here.


----------



## molly85

well done Nicole


----------



## mommaof3

well dh has caught a bass so hopefully the excitement of reelling in a fish will keep him over there a little longer I dont think asking him to stay till its dark is asking to much lol


----------



## mommaof3

thank ya Jo there gonna try and work tomorrow YIPPPPEEEE and Shan they need to make a male formula midol


----------



## shaerichelle

YES they do and for children too ;)


----------



## molly85

try dawn


----------



## mommaof3

im really excited my sand snails should be here tomorrow Im weird I know lol and dh bought me a chocolate chip starfish today its very cute its moved all over the tank but never when im watching


----------



## mommaof3

yes the fish always bite better after dark and in the pre dawn hours lmao


----------



## molly85

Lol Nicole.
I am offering on painful left nipple to go with my cramps and nausea which is now telling me I am hungry yet it still hurts. Ruddy body


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo thats a good symptom hungry but yet still sick its a very odd feeling


----------



## mommaof3

and Shan I can handle children much better then I can moody men lol


----------



## molly85

I know. It didn't workI still hurt. I think Gass might be right


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, do u even wonder how u 2 got 2getha in the 1st place? Lol. Its easy 2 forget that luv n butterfly tummy the early days bring! I wana see photo of chocolate chip starfish! Sounds mitey cute but havent a clue what it looks like! X


----------



## molly85

Diane


----------



## molly85

Aislinn,Shan, Diane stop lurking


----------



## jelliebabie

am here lady, did u not see i postd? U got babybrain already?


----------



## jelliebabie

5dpo jo! Woot! Only 3 more days for ur bfp!


----------



## calliebaby

Ok. I managed to hook up my laptop to the internet (an ancient lap top)....so we shall see how long I can stay on.


----------



## molly85

Yay I finally get a good connection and you all clear off


----------



## Shey

Im here Jo


----------



## molly85

hey shey


----------



## calliebaby

Hello.


----------



## Shey

hows it going Jo?

hi Callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

Hey callie not ignoring you.
The pain has officially been put down to gas.
Hoy are you lot?


----------



## mommaof3

im here was just farming and gave the lo a bath 

Diane I love him more then I can say he just drives me crazy some days lol and ill try to get you a pic dont know how good it will turn out in a fish tank lol


----------



## Shey

hey Nicole and Di :wave:


----------



## molly85

How much do we believe ff has it right this time? 
Callie? Diane?


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey


----------



## jelliebabie

is it bad to say it sounds yummy nic? Lol. Hi shey! Love ur new photo of ur son, hes gorgeous shey! Hey jo. U are setting the standard for symptoms lady! X


----------



## molly85

Damn yes. 5 months ago we all did this noe half of us are PG it's about time we did it again


----------



## mommaof3

hope this works
 



Attached Files:







starfish.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Shey

Thank you Diane! I can't believe that he's gonna be 2 this year. Time is going by so fast. I still wish he was a lil baby. 

Jo I say that you and Di are next to get your BFP's


----------



## molly85

ohh and it moves? cool


----------



## jelliebabie

hello calliebabe!! Is ur name michelle? I cnt remember. Ff is spot on this time jo :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

Nicole has your DH stopped bothering you?


----------



## mommaof3

yes he has Shey lol


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shey. We hope ur rite! Wow nicole, thats so cool! Does it have a name! I take it bk, i wudnt wana eat that little guy! Amazin photo btw! X


----------



## molly85

Yay shey thatnks I think ff might be out on your o date but that could just be me


----------



## mommaof3

seems to be called cookie right now lo calls the 2 clown fish nemo and the 2 yellow tailed damsels Dorie and that was just a photo i found on the internet cookie has worked his way to the back of the tank so couldnt get a pic


----------



## Shey

yw ladies.
Nicole that's good. yea that pic is pretty


----------



## molly85

yay cookie.
I am a complete Dorie, Must keep swimming


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo Id love to have a real dorie but the tang fish need a large space and my tank isnt big enough so I got some dorie look a likes


----------



## molly85

must keep swimming


----------



## molly85

HAppy 16 weeks nicole


----------



## jelliebabie

dam nicole, u cudve passd that photography off as your own! So we have 2 cookies now! Lol. X


----------



## molly85

Oh yeah lol.
Permission to go bed? Eugh i have to go back to my laptop


----------



## Shey

I want a cookie and some mint ice cream


----------



## mommaof3

ty Jo wish it was 36 weeks lol 
Diane its more of tookie then cookie lol at least I think thats what he is saying could be wrong he calls Paisley Paizers


----------



## molly85

lol tookie


----------



## jelliebabie

woohoo, 16wks nicole! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## Shey

yay happy 16 weeks nicole


----------



## mommaof3

I just had a cupcake Ugh dont know why i ate it I had to much spaghetti tonight it seems to be the only thing that settles on my stomach pretty good and thats just weird before my bfp I couldnt hardly eat it my stomach would get all messed up


----------



## mommaof3

thanks girls only 22 more to go my ob will deliver me at 38 weeks and should get my scan next month Im always so nerveous till I get that just thinking about it makes my stomach turn


----------



## jelliebabie

did u say i hav permission to go to bed jo? Lol. Aww tookie! Cud be pukey? Lol x


----------



## mommaof3

I just got to see tookie move she is climbing up the glass pretty neat but in a weird way lol


----------



## molly85

do i? Diane


----------



## Shey

Anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of really bad cramp?


----------



## mommaof3

Jo is going to her upstairs office and is back on her slow laptop so she said may be a bit before she makes it back and im gonna go rock the lo he is restless tonight and doesnt want to lay down so goodnight lovely ladies speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## jelliebabie

baba is perfectly fine and healthy nic, i promise you, dont worry! :hug: x


----------



## jelliebabie

nite nicole. Jo 5hrs then u can sleep chick! X


----------



## molly85

At the wheel Diane are you mad?
Not so slow no it would seem


----------



## calliebaby

Everyone calls me Callie, Diane. 
How is it going? I had to try and eat something so I could take my vitamin.
Jo, I think that your chart looks much more promising this time. I think ff has it right.


----------



## Shey

Callie how are you and the baby doing?


----------



## molly85

it only just dawned on me i just plain might not have o'd though I thonk the weirdness in my body s hormone related. 
Thanks for the vitamin reminder.
Hows you and the old computer?


----------



## calliebaby

Sorry..got booted.lol:haha:
I am doing ok Shey. Baby gave me a couple of days off and has come back with a vengence today. I have been feeling sick all day and have had a headache since wakening up this morning.


----------



## Shey

aww Im sorry to hear that Callie! hope you feel better


----------



## molly85

Are you getting plenty of liquid Callie?


----------



## calliebaby

I am like a fish. I have been very thirsty since becoming pregnant. I think that I just had a hormone surge today. I had some stretching cramps in my hip and of course the nausea. I think baby is just having a growth spurt.
I think that you ovulated Jo. FF is usually pretty acurate.


----------



## molly85

its deffinate at 4 dpo and confident at 5. I just prefer 5 lol


----------



## molly85

your liitle picture is progressing well Callie


----------



## Shey

I talked to Shan today and Im happy that she got her BFP.


----------



## calliebaby

Me too. She deserves it...as do all the lovely ladies on this thread. Well, I am going to lay down and try to get rid of my headache. Talk to you all tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

aww feel better Callie.
Yup I saw that or do you mean spoke on the phone? Everyone deserves their BFPS


----------



## Shey

feel better Callie and sleep well night girlie
I texted back and forth with her. yup everyone does deserve bfp and those who haven't gotten them yet should be happy for those who got theres


----------



## molly85

yup yup. Still need a piccy fix lol.
I don't have a test in the house it's like I have withdrawel


----------



## Shey

she'll post when she can!
lol! if i had any i'd have to hide them or my parents will question me. lol


----------



## molly85

I can imagine so.
I have to wait 36 hours before i can test its tooo long lol


----------



## Shey

aww sorry to hear that Jo. hope it's bfp for you


----------



## molly85

i'm teasing. I can't figure out how to entertain myself


----------



## Shey

aww! well imma go read the next installment of the vampire academy series. night night


----------



## jelliebabie

fell asleep and goin back to sleep. EVERYONE one this thread is happy for EVERYONE who GETS their bfp shey, why wudnt they be? Lol. We are all in this together. Nite jo babe x


----------



## molly85

NIght Diane, of course we are.
:bfp:'s all round


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals 

How is everyone? 

Callie congrats on 10 weeks (nearly 11 wowzers!) and Nicole happy 16 weeks chica! 

Can't wait for someone to start testing on here! Lots of great ss'ing just need someone to poas!! 

AFM back at work today ugh! Feeling much better though but very tired still. Have a large glass of water in front of me and just can't face it - I know water doesnt taste of anything but it makes me feel sick boo!! xx


----------



## Loren

iyaaaa ness, am fine thanx chick.how r u??glad ur feeling better huni xxxx


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi all im 4 days late and BFN's! 

Just done a digi....Not pregnant....mmmmm

Anyway I cracked it open..( i know your not meant to, but who hasnt hehe)

The lines were there,,,like normal...but the side of the lines are as darker as the control lines and the rest of the line is soooooooooooo faint.....hmmmm
oh well!! Have to wait and see!!

How are we all??


----------



## Nessicle

oooh no hun never crack the digis open! They don't work like normal tests and there are always lines visible (i believe there are always 3 lines in there...) but wait a couple more days and retest, they're not very sensitive the digis anyway! 

Loren thanks babe yeah feeling much better thank you - just eatn a gluten free hot cross bun yummy!! A bit tired and drained today but hey least I havent been sick again thankfully!

Hope you're ok babe! xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all

Is it time for someone to test yet??? I need my fix. :D

I'm sitting here eating sour straws and then I complain about the weight I'm putting on so fast!


----------



## Loren

didnt no u cud break a digi aprt haha thort it wud go off, i think its crap the fact it lasts 24 hrs!!!xxx

how cum u eat gluten free things ness?? i always mean to ask but 4get.awww ano yer bt stil least uno "little legs" hehe is growing well and truely greatly!!!! was ok this morning but.....am in 1 of them moods today wer feeln dwn n shitty!!!! avina bad jealous day wer alls i can think is i shud be 21 weeks 5 days pregnant!!!only feel this way wen am alone!!!!getn on my friggn nervs!!!think after watching this morning on itv made it set in agen!!!arghhh. xxxxxx

hey brandy, al pee 4ya nt that itl b bfp haha havnt ttc this month.only BD once this month!!!!!!haha.eeuuwww sour things r vile!!! o wel u have an excuse 4 gaining weight haha  xxxx and judgin by ur piccie u luk absoloutly fine!!!! with a fab-tastic bump!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya girlies! Ness glad ur feelin a bit beta chicky! Tired is beta than sicky anyday! Brandy yuk sourz, making my jaws clentch at the thought lol loren! :hugs: great to see you around! U heard bk frm wm hill yet? Girls, im poas everyday for ya :flower: and ssing like mad! Ive got a sore back today and kinda feel like af is coming? But if ov is rite, shes nt due for 9days! X


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> didnt no u cud break a digi aprt haha thort it wud go off, i think its crap the fact it lasts 24 hrs!!!xxx
> 
> how cum u eat gluten free things ness?? i always mean to ask but 4get.awww ano yer bt stil least uno "little legs" hehe is growing well and truely greatly!!!! was ok this morning but.....am in 1 of them moods today wer feeln dwn n shitty!!!! avina bad jealous day wer alls i can think is i shud be 21 weeks 5 days pregnant!!!only feel this way wen am alone!!!!getn on my friggn nervs!!!think after watching this morning on itv made it set in agen!!!arghhh. xxxxxx

aww so sorry you feel so down sweetie - it must be very hard thinking "what if" :hugs: xxx

I'm allergic to wheat and gluten chick - it's called coeliac disease. IT's basically an autoimmune disease and if I eat anything containing wheat or gluten my body starts attacking it's own tissues and I stop absorbing nutrients which leads to all sorts of problems not to mention crippling pain and blood in poops it's not nice at all. The most difficult thing is that the only stuff I want to eat is the stuff I can't have like a nice thick slice of cold white bread smothered in butter mmmmmmm! Plus it's in tomato ketchup, some soups, gravies etc I have to check everything! My gluten free substitutes are pretty crappy they're rock hard and crumbly boo!! 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> heya girlies! Ness glad ur feelin a bit beta chicky! Tired is beta than sicky anyday! Brandy yuk sourz, making my jaws clentch at the thought lol loren! :hugs: great to see you around! U heard bk frm wm hill yet? Girls, im poas everyday for ya :flower: and ssing like mad! Ive got a sore back today and kinda feel like af is coming? But if ov is rite, shes nt due for 9days! X

aww thanks sweetie yeah defo tired is better I can cope with that! Tummy still a bit sensitive and had some small waves of nausea but nothing I can't deal with. Trying to eat a vegetable broth something easy to digest! 

ooh yay for poas!! good signs for backache sweetie! I got a dull dragging sensation and backache for a few days in 2ww woo hoo!! 

x


----------



## Loren

thanx Di :hugs: oooooooh i hope this month is ursssssss!!!!!! its marys month isnt is, uno jesus's mum haha so hopefully she will zap u with a likkle bit of her luck she didnt even have sex!!!! lucky cow haha.yer i didnt get it :( 1st job ive been to an interview 4 and neva got :( o wel onto the next xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx u ok huni? xxxx

ano its getn hard now al b a bleedn big rek on the 24th of september.bt am feeln ok nw thanx nessie pooooh, watching the tall men on channel 4 got a love a bit of clark gable handsome man he is!!! haha ad rather be watching him in gone with the wind tho adore that film!! awwwwwwwwwww boooooooo that dusnt sound fun atal!!!! sorry u have to eat shit food bbe :( :O O EM GEEEE does that mean u have to eat a roast dinner without gravy!?!?!?! that is against the law haha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha yes he was a very handsome man wasn't he?! 

no it's no fun at all it's even harder now I'm pregnant - before I would have risked the occasional thing every couple of months but it's not worth it for bubs sake now. Well Mark's mum makes us a roast dinner every Monday and she makes gravy with the meat juices and a sneaky bit of red wine :winkwink: so I have that. But I can't have yorkshire puddings! I'd rather skip the gravy and have yorkshires lol! 

Sorry about the job - it's just not the right one for you at this time but the right one will come along I'm sure of it xx


----------



## jelliebabie

there is hope then ness! Either that or i need a new mattress :haha: my friend has coileacs ness, but she always eats things she shudnt! Bad girl! X


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: lets look on the bright side and mark it as a symptom lady! 

Yeah I suffer too badly if I cheat - usually laid up with diahrrea, blood in stools and terrible pain and headaches if I do eat it - some people can tolerate a bit in their diet though. I've found the longer I cut it out, the less I'm able to tolerate! 

x


----------



## Loren

haha yes he was, i definatly wudnt have sed no hahaha :blush: looks like a man with experience!!!!hahaha

oooooo god no i hate yorkshire puds!!love me gravy i have cups ov it if i feel peckish bt dnt want a meal haha, i love sprouts to!!!! yum!!! oooh no i cnt have alcohol in my food or with my food dnt no y, yerrr its worth it for ur little legs (bubs) lol.

ino huni, looked a little complicated anyway bt stil jobs a job i supose!! thanx huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ya, am ok loz! You will be absolutely fine 24th sept babe! You will have a bun in the oven to look forward to, so focus on that babe. I would have had a 12yr old loren, how fkd up is that? Lol. U neva 4get, but with another baba it wudnt be so painful! X


----------



## jelliebabie

you where 2 good for wm bloody hill anyways. Their loss :hug:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> ya, am ok loz! You will be absolutely fine 24th sept babe! You will have a bun in the oven to look forward to, so focus on that babe. I would have had a 12yr old loren, how fkd up is that? Lol. U neva 4get, but with another baba it wudnt be so painful! X

gdgdgdgdgdgdgd.av gta good feeling 4 u tho this month bbe coz u wernt thinkn ttc u just happend to think ooo ov that was it u didnt temp ect so i gt reall good feelings 4 u this month babe.wel i hope i get my bfp next month so that i can stil b ur bump buddie!!! awww i ope so coz ino u girls feel the same just wna b pregnant so that we cn stop temping n obsesing!!!am relaxd this month bt god nos wat next month wil b like wen am actually ttc agen haha.i wil do thanx chick!!!!omg haha that is madness!!!!lol.true huni so true!!! wel my fury child is driving me round the bloody bend!!!shes gt a problem with birds haha, and thers this magpie that nos what its doing and its flew off and brought its wood pigeon mate bk with it!!! so mias goin absoloutly crazy barkn growln runnen round the garden nokn everything ova!!!! haha am made up she likes the garden n will actually get in her cage herself and sleep ther (we dnt shut the cage door unless thers kids here) so ino if and when i get preggers shes not going to have to get use to things that she isnt now.although she is real atatchd to me now, if brad shouts at her she runs away stops and gets in the pounce postion wen i shout she wlks ova to me and drops to the floor and gets on her bk then gets up and goes and sulks at the bottom of the garden!!! haha bless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Awwww thank u babe :) :hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

your posts always make me smile loren :hugs: just so funny imagining those birds ganging up on mia! Aww and she sounds like a lil sweetiepie. You wil hav ur bfp in nxt to no time, i promise :flasher: x


----------



## jelliebabie

im hungry, had my cocopops now gona have toast. Wish i had sardines in tomato or bbq sauce to put on it! Hmmm, craving? :haha: love ya loren :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girls. I got a darker faint line on a different test last night. 

How are you all?

I am gonna be out running errands.

Diane that made me gag reading that ...lol


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: sardines I almost threw up in my mouth lol 

Great news on the darker test Shan :happydance: x


----------



## Loren

:O did u just show me ur lady garden diane!!!in association with my bfp hahahahaha, awwww thanx bbe :) :hugs: i love that i make u smile :D haha if only they kickd her ass and got her into shape then thatd b gd haha bt that wont appe n she will just eat them hahah.just watchd a video on youtube on how to read ur dog or how to spk dog or stn, and bloody hell u dnt realise what what means!!! good video dusnt giv much away but enuff to no.eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee diane!!!!! that is disgustn, thats gta b a craving!!!!its to disgusting nt to be haha eeeeeeeeeeeeee av gt watery mouth nw hahaha. love u lots and lots and loads Di!!!!! :flow: :flower: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahahaha am nt prego and it made me gag!!!! sardines alone r absolutly disgustn anyway!!!!! thats fab bout the darker test shan!!!wen u get 1 that u can c ona pic pt it up on here bbe wer all in anticipation to see this bfp!!!!!!lol.norty lady keeping us waiting!!!!!lol. :) am fine thanx hun u ?xxx


----------



## Loren

rach i see uuuuuuuu xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

oh yeah i cant remeber if ive told any of you but have i told u about what happend to mia before we were given her????xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hahahahaha! I was Reading on my phone!! I sooo bored at work! Guess what, if you drop a negative digi it changes to 3+ prenant! I'm so Doing that this month hahaha!

Can I pee yet! No symptoms sorry :(


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Rach. They dont have those kind of digis here cry.

When I get a darker test Loren I will post. Maybe tomorrow:)

Ness, yes it is :flower:

Okay I have to eat now and run.

:dust:


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha, were did u hear that????? yer but this month ur not gna have to drop it to get that  urs will say pregnant 1-2weeks!!!!! PMA woman PMA!!!! u ok chick??xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yawwwwwwwn..I cannot wake up today. I had 10 hrs of sleep too!


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgdgdgdgdgdg cnt wait to see it huni xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Can't wait to see your tests Shan!


----------



## Nixilix

I'm good Loren. Bored of 2ww! U ok? Xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

4 DPO Rach..woohooo!!!


----------



## mommaof3

Loren I love Gone With the Wind my favorite movie of all time Prissy's Line I dont know nothin bout birthin no baby and Rhett's Frankly my dear I dont give a damn are the best lines ever lol 

Diane have you lost your mind SARDINES ugh ugh ugh ugh and to add to the delicious taste of Ketchup is just and insult lol if you eat that not pregnant id hate to see what you crave when you get that bfp probably blood pudding or fish with there heads still on UGHH woman


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh god, that IS grossssss


----------



## Shey

hey ladies

Seriously Diane sardines! gag! my mom eats those things ugh can't stand the smell of fish never could. lol

Shan how you doing girlie?


----------



## Nixilix

4 dpo!? Wish I could slip a 1 in front cause I'd be peeing yay!!


----------



## mommaof3

ok im ordering all of you ladies to get a bfp this week or im gonna be forced to poas myself and I demand a PICTURE sorry Shan but its the only way to satisfy my addiction is with visual proof gotta see those lines lol I found my stash of test there are 7 and that doesnt include the 3 with faint lines that I tossed there in this little box thing I keep by the phone im surprised someone didnt stage an intervention for me


----------



## jelliebabie

you mean u dnt like blood pudin? Or black pudin as we cal it here nicole? Lol. So i gave in and went n got sardines in bbq sauce. Bad idea! Mustve bin karma for makin u gals gag! So nw cookie monster has fish breath! It was yuk. Did have smokd mussels in sunflower oil tho! Didnt knw u got them in a tin? Loren, dnt think u told us bout wot hapnd to mia baby! Love u billyuns haha. Shan thats great news bout the test! Nw u can request for bloods nw! Congrats again x


----------



## Shey

haha nicole I wish I could but i have no sperm in me right now unless i get insemenated lol


----------



## mommaof3

EWWWW woman how is that any better then sardines MUSSELS in oil UGH I can see it now you will be eating ice cream with little fish heads sticking out


----------



## mommaof3

lol Shey you could always have him mail you some and turkey baste it


----------



## mommaof3

oh and Jo has some funky food taste also I really hope my ms is gone by the time you two ladies start getting craveings ugh I cant even imagine what they will be


----------



## mommaof3

thank god bandb doesnt have smell a vision


----------



## Shey

mommaof3 said:


> lol Shey you could always have him mail you some and turkey baste it

Nicole its funny you say that cause my friend Tiffani said the samething to me yesterday when we were going to lunch.


----------



## Nessicle

PLEASE PLEASE stop talking about fish heads and sardines lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmn anchovie icecream! Yum nicole! Why didnt i think of that? Lol. When i was pg before i ate endless amounts of pickld onions, pickld gherkins and 10p crisps! Not alot else mind u lol. Can u believe 10p crisps are nw 15p? :growlmad: and u get less in it? Wth? Lol x


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgd.am fine thanx rach, just bit hedachey n nauseas hate the days leading to AF on the odd month i feel like this like 3-4days b4 it!!! dont no y.2ww sucks bigggg time!!!!!xxxx

omg diane just utter disgust in my face right now hahaha eeeeee.wellllll the lad never told me n brad this i had to find out myself and read it for myself and am getn upset tlkn bout it nw haha my poor likkle baby!!! ive just read it agen then to copy n paste a little bit, i phoned him and he confirmed they did do that do her............ i'll show the newspaper clip....

BURGLARS ransacked the south Liverpool home of a champion boxer, escaping with a haul of memorabilia.

Former WBU featherweight world champion Derry Mathews returned home late on Friday night to find his house in Gateacre Village trashed.

It is understood the gang may even have drugged his pet dog so they would not be disturbed as they raided the property.

i read that and phoned him and he said yer they did and they kickd her about aswel. its so upsetting!!!! xxxxxxx

it happend the night i MC'd aswel!!!! brad thinks its stupid that i sed awwww we both went thru sumthin so horrible on the same night thats y shes my baby!!! haha silly ino bt o wel xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

awww that's horrible!!! how could anyone harm an animal?!xx


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Shey and Ness good thing Diane lives so far away she might try and steal my package of saltwater snails and eat them they better come today im getting impatient im not sure about snails comeing through the mail but hey i got 75 for just a little over a dollar and 14 for shipping so cant complain when there over 4 dollars for one in the pet store


----------



## mommaof3

aww Loren that is terrible but could explian why she acts the way she does sometimes especially with your dh poor poor girl by the way how bad were his bites hope he is ok


----------



## Nessicle

lol Nicole yeah keep your eye on that Diane :haha: 

how you feeling today?


----------



## Loren

ino ness!!! but it is liverpool they r capable of anything ther sik horrible people here, ino them kind of people are everywer but stil u only really seem to hear lots from here!!!! *******s the lot of them.like that sean mercer who shot Rhys Jones the 11 yr old that happend by mine wel wer i lived with me mum n dad ect and he shot him by accident meaning to shoot sum1 else but kept saying he was not guilty for over a year putting rhys's mum and dad thru torcher for so long, and now hes away doing 22yrs and stil saying he didnt do it :| wtf!!! and the others who i went to skool with and live by my mum who set up a murder outside the prison here, u might have heard about the gun gang crime in liverpool between...croxteth and norris green..wel i'm from croxteth, the lads who set tha murder up did it from prison he got others to turn up and they used a swan off shotgun and shot 1 of the lads from norris green point blank in his head.its just sick sick sick sick!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol @ smellavision! 2 funny nic. Sorry ness, no more fishtalk! Promise :flower: x


----------



## Nessicle

Gosh it sounds awful Loren! 

I did hear about Rhys Jones that was horrendous I can't imagine what his poor parents went through and are still going through! 

there are some real evil [email protected]*s out there xx


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> lol @ smellavision! 2 funny nic. Sorry ness, no more fishtalk! Promise :flower: x

:haha: x


----------



## Loren

ino nicole :( bless her, thats what u thought aswel!!! his bites r fine hes on antibiotics and has to get a booster on monday :) thanx 4 askn huni xxxx


----------



## Loren

thers alot of green pregnant ladies in here now thanx to u diane hahaha.nesss whats ur bump like now!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

I have to be really carefull with smells if I get a whiff of anything a little off I just gag with no warning at all ive got to where I spray perfume or body spray on the cuff of my sleeve just in case i probably look really stupid going around smelling my sleeve but its much better then the other option


----------



## Shey

ok no more fish talk! making me want to puke! sorry


----------



## mommaof3

ahh Loren that is good it make take her a long time to overcome her fear if she ever does at all he will just have to earn her trust over time


----------



## mommaof3

Hey Diane is the one EATING the stuff and were the ones getting the nasty tummy that just doesnt seem right at all lol


----------



## Loren

hahahahahah Nicole the Cuff Sniffer is ur new name hahahahah dnt no y that amused me but it did alot hahaha xxxx

and the 10p crisp being 15-25p is awful!!!!! space raiders wer amazinnnn!!!and american cheese burger flavour Quarterbacks!!!! they wer fit to oh and Thingies ther gorjiss!!!!xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

omg loren! Poor mia baby girlie! Give her a big hug frm me! And liverpool, aint that home of the jamie bulger case? Poor lil boy! And nicole your yummy snails are on route to my place! Yum, suppose theyll taste just like whelks, which i call 'shell bogeys' lol. Little salty slimebalz! Haha. I usd to collect snails in a mop bucket when i was a kid. What an exciting life i led! Lol x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> omg loren! Poor mia baby girlie! Give her a big hug frm me! And liverpool, aint that home of the jamie bulger case? Poor lil boy! And nicole your yummy snails are on route to my place! Yum, suppose theyll taste just like whelks, which i call 'shell bogeys' lol. Little salty slimebalz! Haha. I usd to collect snails in a mop bucket when i was a kid. What an exciting life i led! Lol x

i wil do thanx huni i posted that b4 and ran out to her n got loads of kisses lol.yer that happend here to!!!its heartbreakn!!!hahahahahaha what a life u did lead indeed di hahaha xxxxxx ad have take the bucket full of snails anyday over the way i lookd hahahaha my mum made me wer a patch over my good eye to make my bad eye stronger!!!nah it didnt work atall hahaha even had stickers on the patch!!!awful the first thing me mum sed t me wen i gt preg was plz dont patch him/her in skool if u have to patch them at home hahaha xxxxx am tryna ignore the food related things u just rote aswel :| eeeeeeee gets worse ya dirty bitch haha xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

all im gonna say Diane is EWWWWWW lmao


----------



## mommaof3

here I am worried if I can take the smell or what ever nasty surprise might be in store when I open this package and your talking about eating them UGHHHHHHHHHHHH and EWWWWWWWW


----------



## jelliebabie

a girl i hatd stole my buckd of snails and i was balling my eyes out! I used to spend my pocket money buying them cucumber n lettuce lol so my mum went round to her mums demanding them bk! Hahaha, it mustve sounded pathetic! Aww love me mammy! X


----------



## Shey

Diane that's gross!

brb ladies gotta run to the grocery store for my dad. then im getting me some lunch im starving.


----------



## jelliebabie

another even higher temp 4 jo! :yipee: :crib: :dance: aww loren, wee patchy! But luk at hw stunin u are nw chick! X


----------



## jelliebabie

bye shey! All that snail talk made u hungry eh? :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Diane you and your snails its amazing what a mommy will do for her babies do and say what you want to me but you better leave my kids alone this momma bear not only growls she bites lmao


----------



## mommaof3

Bye Shey and no funny food so help me if you eat snails ill dissown you and Diane both lo


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> thers alot of green pregnant ladies in here now thanx to u diane hahaha.nesss whats ur bump like now!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxx

I just look like I've eaten too many pies Loren :haha: though above my pubic bone feels more protruding and hard so reckon it'll 'pop' out soon enough! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Diane lady wht did I tell you about gross topics of convo.....bad Diane smacked bottom and bed for you young lady!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole even perfume makes me gag lol I've got some lovely Gucci Flora and I can't wear it it's just too strong! 

I also hate it at the moment when a smoker sits next to me on the bus for my 30 minute journey to work talk about :sick:


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha nicole. hahahahahahaha wee patchy.awwwww tha snail storys so cute haha awwwww diane!!!!! right am goin because nobby is home xxxxxxx b bk later girlies love u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha nicole. What a great mama bear u are! X


----------



## Loren

awwwwwww wel wen u eventually pop geta piccie up!!!love bumps n scans!!!!!spk later huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

I just tracked my snail package will be here today eww im excited there suppose to burrow down in the sand then when they smell food they crawl back out they call them Zombie snails ahh I cant wait should provide me with loads of entertainment for the next few days anyway I wonder if snails can get fat if you feed them to much hmm better look into that


----------



## Loren

oh and yayyyyy i'm a chat happy bnb member atlast hahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey all,
Loren hope ya feeling better,
Hope everyone else is feeling ok.
36.6 today and 8pts on the ealry pg monitor


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane if I had been your mom I would have went round got your snails back and told the little girl who stole them that if she did it again she would turn into a large slimey snail when she went to bed that night


----------



## mommaof3

YAY Jo 8 points out of how many


----------



## molly85

pass


----------



## molly85

100. so 8% pregnant lol


----------



## jelliebabie

haha nicole, i think the conversation went a little like 'if ur daughter does that again i will do u in and my hubby will be round to sort ur man out ' lol. Thats what u call protective lol. Fiercly so! We had tropical fish when i was little nicole, and if u bought live food for them i think u ended up with snail eggs in them and they used to hide in the gravel and when u put the tank light off at nite they all startd moving! It was freaky! Zombie snails is a great description :thumbup: x


----------



## mommaof3

well I cant wait to see what these do hopefully they arnt freaky weird lol 

you sure that istn 8 points out of 10 JO


----------



## jelliebabie

yay jo on the points! U got vip?


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Jo on the temp raise!!!
Congrats Shan on the darker line!!!
:hi: everyone!!! I have to get going and can't be on for the rest of the day. Just wanted to say hi and wish everyone a wonderful day.:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Callie By Callie lol hope you and the baby are feeling good have a good day


----------



## Shey

yay Jo!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

they where freaky nic. Thats why we got rid of our tank lol. But u certainly didnt buy these little critters so maybe urs are magic snails lol x


----------



## molly85

thanks Callie.
Yup Diane I parted with cash
Noooo not 9/10


----------



## mommaof3

well ladies ive got to get off here and get some cleaning done dont even have the beds made yet UGh wish I had a magic wand lol ill bbiab


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane ill make sure I try and take some pictures im expecting a little freaky hince the term Zombie snails but hopefully not scare the heck out of me freaky


----------



## molly85

seeya Nicole. you mean beds don't make themselves?


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies bbiab Snails dont smell do they


----------



## mommaof3

Oh how I wish they did Jo lol and toliets cleaned themselves and laundry washed and dryed and folded and put its own self away


----------



## Shey

bye Nicole! enjoy your day


----------



## molly85

Shoot I thought mine did.


----------



## Shey

haha you're silly Jo


----------



## jelliebabie

have fun doing the housework nic x hi callie, bye callie. Lol. Hope ur well x i paid 4 vip too jo. Got sick of opening up new email addresses so i cud reffer myself to get 5 free days lol x


----------



## molly85

lol Diane.
I had garlic snails in paris not bad. WillNicole dis ownme?
Oh gass is better but all in my chest and upper back now so still feel sick and it hurts but not curling in a ball hurting. Kinda indegestion like.


----------



## Nixilix

Yo girlies! Just had sausage and mash. Mmm. Off out with a mate tonight. I want to frigging test. Oh said I can have one but he doesn't understand that I am too early! Hahaha!! I have him right where I want him! So peed off I didn't dtd on o day. How's my temps looking.

I watched a film the other night and someone called period aunt flo! I love it!


----------



## jelliebabie

chart looking gud rach :thumbup: ooh sausage n mash! Yum, not sure bout garlic snails jo, but mussels in garlic butter, drool! Lol x


----------



## molly85

they werent bad. tomatos and bacon on toast. lets see how this goes down


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya every1... how are yall?? jus been catchin up, every1 seems okay!! :) anythin iv missed?? glad 2 c loren back, missed u huny xxx 4dpo is gud rach, thats only a week til testin, dont know if ive ovd yet!! but me and oh bd everyday so far in "suposedly" fertile time so will c. can i ask u girls wat u think?? down ther feels more closed, ive had slight cm over 2day and past 2 days and only wen ive gon searchin hav had stretchy cm, im convinced its cm and not spermies but i gues i cud be wrong?? eugh!! y cant ov just be on time!! please giv advice lol
yay di on ur symptoms!! hope its ur month like loren sed stress free!!! awww we so need to see some BFPS its been ages!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole u give another meaning to snail mail lol. Im obviously pretty slow, it took me so long to think that up! Lol x


----------



## molly85

yummy but hurt. 
Gem stop worrying girl.


----------



## Nessicle

I'm no good with CP Gem - I only ever checked mine once at 7dpo and it was low and hard and open lol I was convinced i was out so sat and cried in the bath ha ha 

Rach - Aunt Flo is ace love it - don't actualy _love_ AF but you know what I mean lol


----------



## molly85

Dang ness a symptom I was ignoring CP hasnot been high in agesor my fingers are getting longer


----------



## Shey

I hate AF!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Jo - it changes all the time during the day - make sure you check it at the same time to mark any changes if you do track it

hi shey


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww thanks u2 xxxx just dont wana miss ov , been tryin so hard but its goin on im cd25 now!!!! lol want a break!!! ha

ummm cp feels low and closed and hard thats if im feelin it rite ,ewwwwwwwwww gross!! haha 
how ru ment to check do u just see how far u can feel? lol remember loren tellin me that once xxxxx


----------



## molly85

i'm rubbish at knowing what its doing I just know it has been softer and higher. OK no more food


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

CP is so hard to tell much by, other than when you're fertile. It changes sooo much. I was never good at that part. Mine's telling me I'm fertile tonight lol.


----------



## molly85

lol brandy. does that mean u want to be fertilised


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes!!!!!!!!! :D

But probably won't lol. Poor poor me.


----------



## xGemxGemx

ha think i mite test lol


----------



## molly85

Randy woman you should comandear his wheelie chair


----------



## Shey

Hi Nessie
how are you and the baby?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Did I hear test?? :D

And yeah I would..but he's in a crap mood...not sure I wanna even be near him lol.


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Ladies!!

I got a dose of unexpected mouldies last night - is cd15 too late do you reckon it was probably o day itself??:shrug:


----------



## molly85

Brandy is a star she has suggested Gavascon, theelixier of pregnant woman lol.
If it works I will get on a plain with arabbit and go sort her out lol


----------



## molly85

It's always good Karen


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

HAHAHAHAHAHA
Jo, I officially love you.


----------



## molly85

lol u do?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mrs B, O day isn't too late. I only bd's 3 times..once was on O day. :D The eggy lives for 24-48 hrs, so you're good! They even say to do it day after O as well.


----------



## MrsBB1

I think i'll be testing the saying "it only takes once" this month!. 

Does this mean I can join in ss'ing now though?


----------



## molly85

I've seen Brandys chart she really didn't :sex: that much, especiallyfor randy brandy


----------



## Shey

haha! Gavascon! never took that before. wats it for?


----------



## molly85

Yes join the fun


----------



## molly85

BRandy called it antacid


----------



## molly85

gotta dress etc as I need togo get this stuff


----------



## jelliebabie

karen ov day is gud! So ur 1dpo? Yayay more symptoms to be spotted! Randy, u luv jo? Geeze that man of urz had beta hurry up and give u sum cos im starting to worry bout you! :haha: and gem babe, thanks :flower: and dnt wori am sure u have it coverd! X


----------



## Shey

haha! I took tums when I was PG with DS for the calcium


----------



## molly85

hope it works


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol im so touchy / moody ha is that a first ss?? jus checkd cp - low, hard and open...jus like ness said!! fxd!! never felt like that last month xxxx hope im 1dpo xxxx

wats every1 upto?? xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

off to work in a bit, via the shop


----------



## Shey

I have to get DS from daycare now! talk to you lovely ladies later


----------



## molly85

see ya shey


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girls. Jo I had 78 pts. in Jan it was 81 pts.

Diane. your momma sounds protective:)

Hi shey bye shey.


----------



## molly85

78 cool.
I just thought it was funny that box had started working. Howsitgoing then? I am about to leave to go get this medication and work. I would try anything now 3 days like thisis pants


----------



## shaerichelle

Actually things are good. pains and twinges, but not much. Its the nausea thats almost always there. Except for yesterday.

:)

Well I hope everyone thats ovd gets their bfp.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Di..yeah, I love Jo! She offered me a wabbit.

True, my chart doesn't lie..Not near enough BD for my liking, but that's DH being a brat.

Ugh I just drank like a gallon of water. Why do I do these things to myself?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey Brandy.

Ugh I gotta leave to take DS to get his hair cut
I feel like I need to sleep now!


----------



## jelliebabie

ok ladies todays poas update. :bfn: dam 4dpo x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol, At least you got your fix xo


----------



## jelliebabie

well why not! 50hpts cheap as chips! Hows things with u brandy?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Test away! can't wait to see your 2 lines :D

I'm doing ok..although I am soooo very tired right now. Made a big dinner..was on my feet a lot today and now I'm crashing. Guess I will tell DH goodnight and head to bed...he won't be ready for sleep yet as it's only 10 pm lol.

Hope you are well!!! :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

am fine brandy! Tell him to come to bed and you will tire him out! Haha. Not long till you find out babys gender! You must be excitd! Where has kirstie and spud got to i wonder?x


----------



## calliebaby

So my day became suprisingly open for a few hours...so I am back.
Jo, I got 88 points the cycle that I conceived. 
I just had a craving for an italian sub and was excited to read that salami and pepperoni are ok to have while pregnant. Deli meats are not ok, but salami and pepperoni are processed in a way that they are ok to have. I have to jump on meat cravings when I get them as I so rarely want meat these days.


----------



## molly85

Hey Callie.
Damn I am 80 points short.
Gassy pain has now been diagnosed as heart burn. As I never get it I didnt know this


----------



## mommaof3

Yay my snails arrived there little bitty babies still ugly though lol as long as they keep me from haveing to clean the tank as much then I can deal with UGLY 

Callie meat isnt at the top of my list much either seems pasta is the food of choice right now 

Diane your gonna flip when you poas and get to lines with all this practice you have been doing lol 

Brandy go get some rest Id love it if my dh stayed up past me lol but he is always snoreing away by the time i make it to bed


----------



## mommaof3

Jo another sign heartburn when you never get it add it to the list


----------



## molly85

All ready there Nicole. I got rennies and gavascon. Rennies worked until i ate a bleeding sweet


----------



## calliebaby

I only got 88 points the day I got my positive.....plus, I am not sure the points mean a whole lot anyways. If you don't get many symptoms, then your points don't go up much.


----------



## molly85

Good bit of fun though


----------



## mommaof3

Jo when are you gonna test


----------



## mommaof3

ok im gonna go lay down for a bit seems something hasnt settled well ill bbiab


----------



## jelliebabie

so nicole, how did the snails smell? Ur gona have a tank full of them cos theyre gona get jiggy n multiply! I think ur getin ur bfp jo! Why no deli meats callie? X


----------



## calliebaby

There is something called "listeria" which you can get from deli meats. It is bad if you are pregnant. But, salami and pepperoni are processed differently, so they are better options.


----------



## molly85

DAmn missed youNicole. Probably tomorrow or friday Got to get tests


----------



## Nixilix

Hey hope I get a higher temp tomrrow again then a nice dip on Friday then a rise on sat and bfp on Sunday... Not asking much!


----------



## calliebaby

Your chart looks a bit like mine did Rachel:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly not Rachael


----------



## Nixilix

I better be knockededed up ladies. Can I sleep til 10dpo?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Can I just sleep? 

Jo I need to look at you chart I havent been on fertility friend.

:hi: Callie


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo Diane and Rach your charts look good so far:)


----------



## molly85

Thanks Shan.
Sleepsounds so good. Though I'm not sleeping so well Bladder waking me up but when the alarm goes off I am awake


----------



## calliebaby

Well crap. Now I just read that pepperoni is ok but salami might not be? I hope I didn't just do something stupid for a craving.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Shan


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont read about foods. I just buy all natural meats. Hormel actually makes some all natural ones.


----------



## shaerichelle

yw. I am iffy on sleep these days. Had to stop taking my valerian it was making me sleep worse.


----------



## molly85

Callie eat the flaming sandwhich. If the meat had listeria you would be sick pregnant or not. Worrying about food is just daft, there is so much in the world that can harm us if we worried about everything we wouldn't eat. drink or go out


----------



## shaerichelle

yah. DH says that I should introduce my body to my allergic food while I am pregnant towrads the end so the baby adjusts to it. I think I am gonna try. :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I guess in pregnancy you are 20 times more likely to get it. I am just paranoid. I have been so good with my food choices. I even went off of coffee for good. I am reading mixed reviews on salami though. Since it is cured, it should be ok. I am not going to have any more though. This was a one off.


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> yah. DH says that I should introduce my body to my allergic food while I am pregnant towrads the end so the baby adjusts to it. I think I am gonna try. :haha:

Might be interesting.


----------



## molly85

I think any bubs of mine can survive with out tobasco and milk i get calcium other ways


----------



## shaerichelle

yup. I am gonna get some new blood tests soon though lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol my son was gonna jump on me .. I said dont do that honey there could be a baby in there so he pulled my belly button and started looking :rofl: I almost peed my pants.

He just said my belly is so big my stretch marks dont show..


----------



## NurseKel2

Hey ladies! I had to start from scratch and register as a newbie since they did the revamping to the site. I couldn't read threads much less post since the end of last week. I just spent the last few hours playing catch up. Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well.
Congrats to all the "O'ers" Now if you will all just catch those eggys! 
To all the other preggers, hope all of you are feeling good and hopefully getting past the sickness part.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel.


----------



## molly85

Kel I hoped it was you how did that happen?


----------



## jelliebabie

shan dont ur allergies give u anaphaliplic shock? Wudnt mess with that, even not pg! Aw cute saben. Jo u will have 97 points by friday! Keep up the good ssing! Gud work babe! Hi kel, u cudnt get on here? Hw frustrating! I hope ur not an imposter trying to steal nursekels idntity lol. We may hav to ask a security question! Haha


----------



## calliebaby

Now I feel sick. I shouldn't have eaten that whole sandwich.


----------



## molly85

Callie your funny. I guess I have all this weird eatting/vomiting stuff to look forward to


----------



## calliebaby

My stomach can't handle a lot of food at one time right now and I just ate a foot long sub. Yuck. I won't do that again.
Good news..I just read that only 2500 people in the USA get Listeria per year and a third are pregnant women. So I am feeling a bit better now. I just won't do it again.


----------



## molly85

LOL Callie stop googling food and google baby stuff. What prams/strollers does everyone want? Pictures please or links


----------



## molly85

I want something like this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...=UTF8&n=59624031&s=baby&qid=1274308408&sr=1-1


----------



## calliebaby

I know..I need to stop. I actually hate google. It just scares me. 
On a brighter note, only 8 days until I get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and you will all have your bfps by then!!!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Yay.
Is everyone using their mobiles or computer?


----------



## calliebaby

Crappy old laptop. I like the stroller you picked Jo. I like this one: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955984
but not as expensive.


----------



## calliebaby

Alright, I am going to lay down for a bit before I have to go. I will be on either later tonight or tomorrow. Talk to you all later.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

see ya callie. AH yes that ones very popular the prices are about the same


----------



## jelliebabie

mobile phne 4 me jo. My brand new acer laptop was stolen :cry: i hadnt even usd it yet boo


----------



## molly85

where was it? stolen? get a new 1


----------



## jelliebabie

wow jo! I love that pram! Our house was broken into last year. Imy had bought it for my bday. How much is that pram jo? X


----------



## molly85

Ahhhhh FF hasn't caught up why doesn't it know it's gone midnight


----------



## molly85

I think it's £250. It's obviously on Aazon but if you go on ebay the store is also thre and they do 30 different colour conbos. I'll find the link


----------



## molly85

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/wheels_4_babies/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25
ebay site


----------



## molly85

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LUXURY-2-1-P..._BabyTravel_Pushchairs_GL&hash=item53e14f4f92

the other 1 i like

BArring the Icandy


----------



## NurseKel2

Diane, I'm not sure what my security question should be. LOL
Jo, I don't know how it happened. The day they started with the changes in the forums, I was unable to post or read. I tried on my mobile and laptop (mine and DH's) got nothing. Then, today I thought about the trying a new registration and...here I am. Pretty crazy. Now I have to go back through all the getting 5 post, etc to have full access...grrr! I was an addict now I'm just a newbie. (sniff, sniff, cry, cry) LOL


----------



## molly85

Awww.
DO ya like the prams Kel I am a pram internet browser nut


----------



## jelliebabie

question. If annovulatory cycle, would temp still drop for af?


----------



## shaerichelle

I woulD Say your body would do what it normally does..:)


----------



## jelliebabie

kel, is cade sucking his thumb on that scan?! X jo, i like the 1st pram best! What colour combos do they do?


----------



## jelliebabie

becos if annovulatory then no progesterone so why wud temp drop? Just trying to work out my last cycle


----------



## NurseKel2

Jo, I really like the pram (we call them strollers..lol) in the first Ebay link. I don't know what print we are getting yet but I love the combo that has the carseat with base. I had one of those with DD and loved it! I am an Ebay nut! We have narrowed to two nursery themes and both are from a store at Ebay. It's a 12-14 piece set for a great price.
Diane, I don't think he was ever sucking his thumb but he is always an active lil bugger. He pokes and prods me all day and gets really rowdy in the evenings. As for you anovulatory question I would think your temp would fluctuate as if you ovulated just due to your hormones but I would have to research to be positive.


----------



## NurseKel2

Diane, found this for you on FF. Maybe it will help...?

Characteristics of Anovulatory Charts: 

While your own chart may vary, there are certain characteristics that are common in anovulatory charts. They may not all be present at the same time or in each case. Most anovulatory charts: 

show no biphasic pattern, no thermal shift 
show erratic temperatures 
have large temperature fluctuations, even when temperature is taken carefully 
multiple patches of fertile cervical fluid 
long cycles (not always) 
irregular cycles (not always)
multiple positive OPKs separated by negative ones 
signs of increased fertility but no thermal shift to confirm ovulation


----------



## shaerichelle

from ff
here are several potential reasons why your chart may not show ovulation. First, it is not abnormal to have an occasional anovulatory cycle, even if you usually ovulate. In this case, anovulation may not be cause for too much concern if it happens only rarely. When it happens consistently, it is reason to talk to your healthcare provider so that together you can identify the cause and decide on a treatment if necessary.

Your chart may also not show ovulation, even if you do ovulate if you are not following the guidelines for observing your fertility signs and charting your temperature data. For example, if you are not taking your temperature at the same time every day, after at least a few hours of sleep and using a BBT thermometer your chart may not show ovulation even if you do ovulate. If you have just started charting and your first chart does not show ovulation, this also may not be cause for concern. You may just need a cycle or two more to get the hang of charting. Before you can determine that you do not ovulate regularly you will need to chart for a few cycles.

If are observing all your fertility signs correctly and you are taking your temperature accurately and your charts consistently do not show ovulation, the possible reasons (not including adolescence or pregnancy) may be: breastfeeding, just stopping hormonal birth control such as birth control pills, perimenopause, illness, travel, too much exercise, stress, increased prolactin, polycycstic ovarian syndrome (PCOS), significant weight loss or weight gain or possibly other conditions that can be identified with your healthcare provider. In the case of known or suspected medical conditions, you should talk to your healthcare provider about your best course of action.

When you do not ovulate, you may or may not menstruate. Many women assume that if they are menstruating, then they are necessarily ovulating. This is not always true. You can still get what looks like a period even if you are not ovulating, though your cycles will probably be less regular and may be longer. You can still shed the lining of the endometrium which is built up through the increase of estrogen, even if you do not ovulate and this will look like a period.


----------



## Shey

hello ladies

How you feeling today Shan?


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls :flower: kel, thats a great scan photo! Bubs is a cutie! X


----------



## NurseKel2

Thanks honey! I never temp'd but I did track CM and when we BD'd. I will tell you Diane that I never dreamed that I wasn't ovulating. I had very regular, routine flow periods and would have never known I wasn't producing eggies until I started the Clomid. If you think you might not be ovulating you may want to look into some blood work to test your progesterone levels. Just a thought cause I know from experience that you can BD like wild monkeys but if there's no eggie, there's no possibilty of bubs either.:cry: And I really, really, really want you to get a bubs SOON! :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Im doing alright SHey. How are you?
Thanks for asking.


----------



## molly85

Diane just look at my charts if they make sence. I have hopefully o'd this cycle butas Depo Provera is basically a big shot of progesterone my system has probably been struggling to produce eostrogen. Hope fully I am now producing enough to kick an egg into touch


----------



## molly85

https://www.kannstduhaben.de/babywelt/citydriver/neueFarben/gross/03-A.jpg


----------



## molly85

there u go Diane


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies Ugh my chicken hasnt settled well 

Diane they actully didnt smell at all maybe a little like sea water


----------



## mommaof3

Jo thats cute I really need to start looking for stuff like that but just cant seem to get in the mood


----------



## molly85

the waunder of ebay and they are new


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh thats nice jo! Chrome alloys 2 lol! Thanks so much kel! It was just tempin last mnth that showd no ov so will see hw this 1 goes :hugs: hi nic chick x


----------



## molly85

https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/2_07.jpg
https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/3_03.jpg
Me like red
https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/2_10.jpg


----------



## NurseKel2

LOL @ Diane. I was thinking that too! It's a stroller with rims.


----------



## molly85

Pants https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/3_06.jpg
For kel


----------



## mommaof3

I had one that the carseat attaches to the stroller so you dont have to take the baby out of the seat if its asleep it was really handy when he was little


----------



## molly85

https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/2_07.jpg
https://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/3_03.jpg

& Redhttps://web228.mis03.de/4ebay/rocco/2_10.jpg


----------



## mommaof3

well I have forgotten when my ob appt is and i didnt seem to write it down anywhere ugh I hate when i do that but should be one day next week so will be 17 weeks so he better schedule my scan with my next appt or ill be one unhappy hormonal momma


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Im doing alright SHey. How are you?
> Thanks for asking.

Im doing aight. not a problem girlie. Hope things go well for you


----------



## shaerichelle

they are just okay. thats about it.


----------



## Shey

aww Shan

Jo those look like the old fashion strollers


----------



## molly85

Shan what ya up to?


----------



## molly85

I like the I Candy not sure I tokeen on the ones where you move the seat


----------



## molly85

16 points now wow they seem to be doubling lol


----------



## Shey

wats 16 points Jo?


----------



## molly85

its the pregnancy points on ff


----------



## Shey

oh cool


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry jo. I fell asleep. Been going to bed early. Now I need to go back to sleep lol. Night


----------



## molly85

Lol Night. I'll be in bed in 4 hours hopefully


----------



## Shey

Night Shan. I'll be in bed soon too


----------



## molly85

Lucky girls


----------



## Shey

hehe sorry Jo!


----------



## molly85

I just don't get a nice sleep as I have to have my blood taken in the afternoon


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

i love the carrycot old fashioned looking strollers!!! Wish I could find one here that wasn't crazy expensive.

*yawn* I'm so ready to give away my dog..anyone want a husky with too much energy..digs holes, bangs on windows all night..?


----------



## Nixilix

7 points! I have a sore throat today and my eyes feel
sleepy and I peed twice bfore work today. That never happens!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Exciting!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

gd morning ladies! Ooh exciting rach! Now brandy, go and give zeus a big cuddle and apologise for saying that! I knw u didnt mean it!


----------



## Loren

helo ladies have i missed much??? how r u all??xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> i love the carrycot old fashioned looking strollers!!! Wish I could find one here that wasn't crazy expensive.
> 
> *yawn* I'm so ready to give away my dog..anyone want a husky with too much energy..digs holes, bangs on windows all night..?

i have a silvercross pram from when i was a kid, big actual proper baby 1 but my mum bought me and my sister 1 each 4 our dolls haha silly woman.xxxxxx awwww i love huskeys!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya loren! :hugs: you havent missd much babe! But iv misd u! Hahaha cheeseball or wot!


----------



## Loren

gota love and have atleast 1 cheeseball a day!!!!! haha missed u to huni!!! got out of bed at 11 and had to get on here am getn addictd agen!!! but we stil havent BD'd hahaha gna have to get my libido bk once CD1 arrives.startd a diet today although i have nothing in thats healthy hahah just goin to down a very big glass of water b4 each meal so's i wont throw it down my nek and eat every last scrap!!!CD26 today and no sign of AF yet so may have a same amount of CD's as last month or march!!! i need sum stability with this cum onnnnnnn!!!! oh and uno wen i sed mother nature wud get it Di last month?? wel yer i didnt realise but Mia obviously listend to me and has eatn every flower in the back garden hahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxx wat u doin huni???xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Nessie..

I am still getting faint lines. :cry: 6 days late for af. My docs wont listen.

How are you.


----------



## Loren

hey ness!!! fine thanx, just impatiently waiting 4 AF to pop up!!! she dusnt half piss me off!!! lol.u ok huni??? 
xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hey shan post a pic of ur test it wudnt stil be faint if sumthin was wrong uda have bin crampy and mayb even bleed n by now it wud either be that faint its not ther or darker. chin up hun, u cud just be slowly releasing HCG but ur doc shud listen that is disgusting, cnt u go to ur local EPU???xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww loren! Ur lil baby mia obviously lurvs u so much! Hahaha munchin al them flowers! Just make sure they not poisonous! Im fine, just a little baffld why temps are close 2 coverline? Does this mean iv nt ovd? Or no chance of pg? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Lore, thank you darling. Id post a test, but you cant see the line with a photo. So there is no point :cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

it must be so frustrating shan not knwing for defo if your pg or not :hugs: im praying you are! Is it just me or has bnb changd frm lilac to white?


----------



## Nessicle

aww shan that sucks on your tests and docs are a croc of sh*t sometimes - I think once AF is two weeks late they need to start pulling their fingers out! :hugs: 

Loren - nope we're not waiting for AF to show we're waiting for her not to show!! :winkwink: 

I'm ok just feeling a bit emotional today, OH and I had a fight this morning - he's such an asshole sometimes. So not sensitive to me atm and he snaps at the slightest thing! 

xx


----------



## Loren

ooo noi ther fined i think bt am nt amused with the fact the heat today is fab but its given mia the nastys hahaha am leavn it 4 brad t clean eeeee vile!!!!!!gdgdgd glad ur ok....i havnt gta clue bout tempn sorry bbe so i wudnt no!!!am getn brads spermys chekd next week!!! wel opefully next week, cnt cope with this waitn n i wana no if i am actually oving because wen i was chekd ova 4 polycystic ovarys she sed my hormones r normal but i dont OV every month!!! and i was left with that wtf am i ment to do with that she was sendn us to a fertility clinic to be checkd ova but brad didnt want to be checkd incase he ws told he was infertile which obv wer both not but stil the night i MC'd he startd smoking so i wna no whats goin on i need elp i cnt b assd TTC n waitn n waitn 4 the test to giv me wa i want!!! rant ova haha. o and she ate my gorjis orange and yellow poppys!!! wel didnt eat she tuk the flower heds off them and left it on the floor!!! little bitch!!!! shes sweatn but chooses to lie directly unda the sun hahaha wtf!! haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ur welcum shan huni......as i sed u might be 1 of them woman who can only be confirmed actually pregnant fully grown right amount of HCG with a blood test so if u have 1 get senthil to take u to ur early pregnancy unit in ur hospital, they will listen and giv u wa u want hun onestly fuk ya doctor she/hes a prick and not doin ther job properly go ther hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Mine's still lilac Diane! x


----------



## Loren

noooo i havnt TTC this month so ino shes coming haha so it wont b a blow wen she flows haha. awwwww booooo sorry ur OH isnt bein co=operative with u huni........ spike his tea with laxatives!!! n just say i have to listen to ur shit now u can feel the pain i feel ;) hahaha xxxxxxx

nope mines stil lilac Di......COLOUR BLINDDDDDD!!!!he he xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hope you get some answers Loren chick it must suck :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> noooo i havnt TTC this month so ino shes coming haha so it wont b a blow wen she flows haha. awwwww booooo spike his tea with laxatives!!! n just say i have to listen to ur shit now u can feel the pain i feel ;) hahaha xxxxxxx

:rofl: I need to stop letting his moods get to me - once I feel better I'll be like right moody git I'm off out see you later! xx


----------



## Loren

thanx babe :hugs: me too................ yerrrr not worth getn all wound up over his mood, but its hard with ur hormones bein here ther and everywer.hope u feel better later sweety spk soonnn!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ooooo i just POAS'd hahaha i had to BFN on preg test but the strongest line ive ever had on a OPK eva :S wtf its stil faint if that makes sense but its strong neva eva get 1 like that usualy i get the squinty but every1 can c line :S hmmmmm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm Loren, In Jan that is what happened to me my OPK were dark and no test would show. Of course I have none of those right now. I am gonna try to go to an urgent care. The hospital system in the US sucks. Love the dorothy outfit

Diane. Mine did change and sometimes when bnb has issues it does. I believe I am preggo I just need a damn test to show it.

Ness.. thank you darling. I calculated wrong I am 7 days late.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

jelliebabie said:


> gd morning ladies! Ooh exciting rach! Now brandy, go and give zeus a big cuddle and apologise for saying that! I knw u didnt mean it!

Grrr he's such a pain! lol...I know I don't mean it.....but if you had asked me at 5 am if I still wanted him.... :haha:

Shan, sorry bout your tests...I wonder what's going on.


----------



## Nixilix

Is it home time yet?! I'm so bored!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sure it is...go home. Tell em I said you can go..I'll give you a nurses note lol


----------



## Nessicle

can I go please too brandy? My eyes are sore from crying this morning :(


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: Ness

Thanks Brandy I dont know DH says he saw a faint line on a pink dye and I havent gotten one on this test yet.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shan :hugs: to you too - sometimes tests don't work for everyone - I read once that a lady didnt get +hpt's all the way through her pregnancy strange hey?x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww Nessie :hugs: Yes, you can go too! Yall can come to my house and listen to saws and tilers singing badly to the radio.


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG Brandy they sing? Tell them to shush! 

Thanks Ness its true. I am just going nuts! I need a 10 miu test.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha I will! And we can have a natter and sit in the sun leave them too it :winkwink:


----------



## jelliebabie

those damn tests must be screwing with ur head shan, sorry :hug: i wana see a full blown unmistakable bfp frm u! Dam it! Girls, ive creatd a ff ticker but dont knw hw to link it in my sig? So u click and it takes u to ur chart? Help! Ness sorry mark is bein a nob as loren wud so politely say! X


----------



## Nessicle

it's a shame you don't have superdrug Shan they are 10miu - have you tried ebay for one?

Aww thanks Diane - yeah he's been a nob lol but then most men are - moody gits they are! hope you're ok babe x


----------



## shaerichelle

No I havent Ness. Good Idea!

Diane go to your profile and click custom sig and paste it in there..


----------



## shaerichelle

My dh was in a mood for 3 days. I call it male pms :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

found some ic that are 10 miu. they are as trustworthy as what i am using.


----------



## Nessicle

Shan I googled earlier and it came up with "irritable male syndrome" :rofl: think that's what Mark has got!! 

If I had any leftover tests shan I would send them to you :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I'm here and pain has hit the top of my chest and baack.managing to eat cereal. Men suck Matt said hed take me doctors but has yet to get up. must be something in the air with grouchy men


----------



## molly85

Hellooooo?


----------



## molly85

Diane what have you done I can't see your chart


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks Ness. I am pulling my hair out. Dh and I said by monday if no clear answer we are getting one. He said he did see a pink line and we will see if it gets darker. He wants me to get more frer. Ugh I swear this nausea is keeping me in check and knowing.. irritable male syndrome. I knew it was true...

Diane I agree an unmistakeable bfp!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane make sure you get the bb code.


----------



## Nessicle

I just have a real strong dislike to FRER's lol feel like boycotting their company!


----------



## Nixilix

Shan, are u sure af is late cause your cycles have been out of whack? Did u defo o when u think u did


----------



## shaerichelle

I think Ill stick with the dollar store ones
they are pink thats all I need.


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach, yup. I had all the pains, cm and then both fertility friend and myfertility confirmed it with temps.


----------



## jelliebabie

bb code which one is that? Jo ur chart is fabilicious! :crib: :baby: :yipee:


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane take and put https right after the first and before the :


----------



## Nixilix

Oh right, well i hope the docs sort it for u Hun xx

just checked cm an cp has dropped but loads of creamy cm. Not in pantloons though. I seem to get more in pants if wearing a thong cause is up there if u get
me!! But big pants = not much on knickers!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I actually didnt have much cm until like 14 dpo this time.


----------



## mommaof3

ok shan I give up lol


----------



## mommaof3

oh wait ill use my old camera maybe that will work damn phones and camera is gonna end up in the pond grr


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. You know. I feel the same way with hpt atm ..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah, DD is being a very dramatic pre-teen! *rips hair out*


----------



## jelliebabie

off to try sig again grrr


----------



## mommaof3

ok band just doesnt like my new camera

Shan top pic is 12dpo or 11 
next is 2 days later same time the dollar test were taken you can see they are darker then the frer
next test is a week or so later I had the test might as well pee on it lol
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I hate that age. I have to deal with things here and there with dsd...

Alright I need to shower Nicole I will bbiab.


----------



## shaerichelle

Well mine arent even that dark :wacko:

But I see what you say.. maybe the dollar store are more sensitive?


----------



## mommaof3

wheww finally worked lol now if i could just figure out what is wrong with my phone it wont send or recieve pictures but was working just fine yesterday


----------



## shaerichelle

also my line on the dollar store is thin!


----------



## mommaof3

I think they are I took an answer now test on a sunday was a bfn then got faint pos on dollar test next day


----------



## shaerichelle

Its a sprint phone Nicole. Mine doesnt do it all the time either.


----------



## mommaof3

my faint ones were as think as the control line but had to take it apart and examine it with a flashlight while standing on my head to see it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol... I dont have to take mine apart to see it. and dh sees it too. he saw it before me. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

alright shower time. bbiab


----------



## mommaof3

im not sure shan mine got darker in a couple of days from the first faint one I got the top frer the next evening after the really faint dollar test then 2 days later got the darker frer and the really dark dollar test


----------



## jelliebabie

still cnt get the dam ticker to work! :growlmad: i give up! :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

I have the worst headache today and am out of tylenol guess im gonna have to drag my butt to the store before it gets any worse ill bbiab 


Hi Diane,Ness,Rach,Brandy and Jo sorry if I missed anyone hope you all have a good day Ness men are asses when your pregnant not sure if they just act worse or we can put up with less bs from them 

Brandy the drama only gets worse sorry to say wait till she is 16 haveing bf trouble and on her period at the same time lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane I understand lmao GRRRRRRRR


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies bbiab


----------



## Nessicle

lol nicole you might have a point there with us being less able to deal with their moods when pregnant!

OMG girls I just saw something so upsetting....I was googling pictures of a 10 week fetus to see what my baby looks like and there was all these horrible pictures of aborted fetus at 10 weeks I feel sick and upset :cry: I had to turn it off quickly I can't believe something like that is allowed on the internet!


----------



## mommaof3

I know Ness Im not sure what the point of putting that on the internet serves


----------



## shaerichelle

I looked up something the other day ans was disgusted with the results. SO I have a test next tuesday for blood. and it takes 2 days to get it back :cry: but now that my tests have dried I can see darker lines :happydance:

I just spoke with the people for homebirth. Didnt get good vibe of off this chick the other one is on maternity leave. Anyways she is the one doing the test.. but umm she said they dont do appts til 12 weeks and no ultrasound unless the feel something is wrong :cry:


----------



## mommaof3

is there not another place you can call I wouldnt want to have someone I didnt bond with or have a good realtionship with deliver my baby thats to stressfull and painfull time to deal with someone you dont like 
I swear ladies my brain is just not working I was trying to spell particularly and had to go look it up


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh the baby is taking the brain cells away. :haha:

I did find another place online where they give you a choice if you want it. Plus I thought these people came to your home they dont. I have to travel 30 mins to their home. I cant image being 38 weeks driving half hour!


----------



## Shey

hello ladies
how are you all doing today?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I can do your ticker for you but you need to email me your password. I promise I wont do anything to your acct:) I can even pretty up your fonts and colors...


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Shey doing better now that I can see darker faint lines lol


----------



## shaerichelle

alright I am going to go enjoy some sun for a bit


----------



## mommaof3

i do some more checking around first and maybe try to talk to some ladies who they have delivered


----------



## mommaof3

im gonna go lay down and watch some Mickey mouse or meeska as my lo calls it and see if my head will stop pounding ugh worst headache ive had in a while and my fm is messing with my shoulder today and i think my siatic nerve is out of wack im tellin ya im fallin apart I guess thats what happens when your an ancient antique lmao


----------



## Shey

yay Shan that's good.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya ladies!!

aww doctors r a joke!! 

men r nobs!! :hugs: ness

nice ss rach!! 

had bit more wcm today....but its now more lotiony/ sticky WTF!! jus impatiently waitin 2 c wat hapens!!
at work we r getin a councillor 4 the kids and my boss asked me if i wa nt to tlk to them nx week about my MC cos its comin up2 wen i wuda bin due?? i dont kno tho, i think wud be gud but at the same time drag it all bak up??!!?!? 

hows everyone tday?? nearly the weekend yay!! xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Thats something only you can decide hun.. do u think it'll help?

Nearly the weekend! yippe!

Is it test time yet!?


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i 4got 2 say i tested last nite hahaha BFP i wish lol!!!! 

awww think ur gona be gettin a BFP wivout me im gutted!!!! but hopefully il only be the week after!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i mean il be made up 4u wen u get it in a week!!! just wish id ovd wen i shudda xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

you may have ovd already gem! Shan i may hav to take u up on that offer lol, im hopeless hav been spending hrz trying to work it out! Grrr


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG you got it Diane :wohoo:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya di xxx aww i hope i didnt miss it last nite :( gonna BD tonite hopefully!! howa u hunny?? xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

its there!!!!


----------



## Nixilix

i dont think its bfp time for me yet... i wish it was


----------



## jelliebabie

yay! Omg! Ive got a ticker! :yipee:


----------



## xGemxGemx

can u get watery cm after ov?? i dont usually


----------



## xGemxGemx

nixilix said:


> i dont think its bfp time for me yet... I wish it was

pma missus!!!


----------



## Shey

I hate needles!


----------



## jelliebabie

needles shey? Aint that a bit random? Lol or hav i missed something? Rach of course its nt time for ur bfp! U need to wait til after implantation silly! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Hey all I am back.
Bloody woman required 3 needles to get 1 vial of blood!!!!!!!!!!!! So i didn't hask for hcg as she wasn't happy requesting the extra bloods i already needed.
Well done Diane.
Heart burn still here and now i am starving. Matts ordered pizza bet i can only eat half a slice


----------



## Shey

Di I had blood drawn, cause I want to know if I have a thyroid problem or not cause my grandma had one and my mom got tested for it and had to get antibiotic for it. So Idk if i have it to.


----------



## molly85

antibiotic for thyroid?


----------



## Loren

hello my bootyful ladies!!! omg just got so excited at eastenders and nerly pee'd myself hahaha.loved it!!!!wat u all doin?? i agree with diane!!! u gots to wait for implantation silly billy!!!! then ur bfp wil be ther :D ppppffffftttt jo its her job u had every ryt to ask for hCg 1!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> antibiotic for thyroid?

:| :S exactly wa i thort xxx


----------



## Shey

yup Jo


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmm pizza! Yummy! Ive eaten a full pack of strawberrys n suga n cream. Yum. Am hungry again tho! Pizza sounds gud, or maybe a fish or black puddin supper! With loadsa salt n vinegar! Droool x


----------



## Shey

Loren this is wat a thyroid is

In vertebrate anatomy, the thyroid is one of the largest endocrine glands in the body. This gland is found in the neck, inferior to (below) the thyroid cartilage (also known as the Adam's apple) and at approximately the same level as the cricoid cartilage. The thyroid controls how quickly the body uses energy, makes proteins, and controls how sensitive the body should be to other hormones.

The thyroid participates in these processes by producing thyroid hormones, principally thyroxine (T4) and triiodothyronine (T3). These hormones regulate the rate of metabolism and affect the growth and rate of function of many other systems in the body. Iodine and tyrosine are used to form both T3 and T4. The thyroid also produces the hormone calcitonin, which plays a role in calcium homeostasis.

The thyroid is controlled by the hypothalamus and pituitary. The gland gets its name from the Greek word for "shield", after the shape of the related thyroid cartilage. Hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid) and hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid) are the most common problems of the thyroid gland.


----------



## Shey

ok Diane what is it with the fish and black pudding? it sounds gross


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> Ness sorry mark is bein a nob as loren wud so politely say! X

hahahaha ;) xxx


----------



## Loren

i no what a thyroid is shey, just didnt no antibiotics could treat them


----------



## Shey

well i gotta go for now. have to go get DS from daycare. talk to you lovely ladies later.


----------



## Shey

o lol sorry Loren. hehe my bad! my mom was given something for her thyroid.


----------



## molly85

Ya I know this i have an underactive one. Is yourmums infected? ifso would love to know how that happened?
If it'snot working it gets treatedwith thyroxine a synthetic hormone if it over active its treated with iodine I believe


----------



## Loren

hahaha o god u do make me gag diane!!! but i stil wuv uuuuuuuuuu xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

haha its ok shey, ooooooh ooer :S wat was up with ur mums?? byeee


----------



## molly85

i'm confussed.
Loren she was just and HCAshe needed doctors orders for taking blood. As I would have needed blood taken for my measlesimmunity for work anywho she did it after a little nag. I told her I was going to be an HCA it's case of looking after colleagues


----------



## molly85

oh greny/yellow floresant pee has this been used as a symptom?


----------



## Loren

ohhhhhhhhhhh ritey!! xxx


----------



## Loren

i have herd bright smelly pee is a symptom jo :D :yipee: xxxx


----------



## Loren

wel like bright/dark pee like u have been on the ale xx


----------



## molly85

Hmm it's not concentrated like when it goes a dark browny yellow orange more of floresant jacket colour


----------



## jelliebabie

urgh. Toast n beanz. Really didnt hit the spot, boke


----------



## rockabyebaby

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing good and having a nice week so far!


----------



## molly85

that was gorgeous made it through sides and 2 slices body hates me but yummy


----------



## molly85

Jasmin how are u?


----------



## rockabyebaby

I am good thanks, how are you? I am just waiting for the electrician to come by, I hate it when they tell you they will be here between a certain time, like between 12 and 5.... I can't do anything, can't even go to the bloody loo in case the doorbell rings.


----------



## molly85

yeah it's a pain. I'm ok just being a pin cushion


----------



## rockabyebaby

Yeah I see you had some blood taken today, ugh I hate it too, when I was pregnant they took 3 vials and then called me back the next day to take more cos my HCG levels were not great, it was horrible, I have to look away. You got some good symptoms though, hope its your month!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I have dark brown yellow pee :wohoo:

Shey my mom and brother have thyroid problems. Neither take antibiotic. Antibiotics are for infections.. Like Jo said you need synthetic hormones or iodine.

81 outside right now and I am so hot. I think I am gonna have to cut my hair off again this summer:wacko:


----------



## Loren

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjnOEdY2dLE


----------



## jelliebabie

how do i knw if i hav any points jo? Luv u babe x loren sweetie, did u say u poas? Opk bfp? Go get bonking mrs!


----------



## molly85

on the the page at the bottom where ur chart is


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren I actually took chaste tree berry for 3 days last month two days later I ovd. I drink one cup of green tea a day. I am sure my prental vitamins have some interesting stuff in it.


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loreeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Nixilix

I'm gonna do a diane and test. Least I will have a bfn to compare my bfp to!! Omg I'm bridesmaid in 2 days! Arggh!!


----------



## Loren

doubt i am Di AF due in next 4-5 days!!! as of tmra!!! biatchhhhh hahaha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oooooh i might have to try sum shan!!!xxxxxx

GEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM my darlinggg xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Hi loren missed ya xxx


----------



## Loren

missd u to sweety!!!!! i shud really move my ass and clean up but am sitn in the dark on this watchn tele haha nobbys gon the gym!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

If you try it dont take it for two long and do it before you ov. thats what the other doc says.


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i love ya pic!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

my eyes are so sore from taking my make up off a bit crazy!


----------



## Loren

thanx chick i didnt feel comfortable tho me m8s wer alot better than myn!! lol.u ok hun?? xxxxx

okey doke thanx shan xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

yer im okay xxx just sick of ttc now wen feel its goin nower, and askin questions on bnb an gettin no answers :( anyway i hope ur fab, ive missed r gabs on here!! oooooo hope u me rach and di get R bfps this month xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> yer im okay xxx just sick of ttc now wen feel its goin nower, and askin questions on bnb an gettin no answers :( anyway i hope ur fab, ive missed r gabs on here!! oooooo hope u me rach and di get R bfps this month xxxxxxxxxxx

gdgdgdgdgd.awwww y bbe wa is it u wna no??? ano huni if only god wernt so cruel and didnt do wa he did wede be in a diff situation now but anyway chick chin up we'll be mummys this time next yr or mummys to be and about to pop!!!! just luk at it that way babe we'll get ther :hugs: yerrr am ok just sick of brad going on and on about wanting to be big and muscley hes neva out the gym these days and always nocking them stupid muscle drinks back!!!!silly ******* haha.inoooooooooo :( we'll have to get them bk on track haha.yerrr i hope so 2 but i didnt TTC this month so am out anyway, so i hope you 3 get ur :bfp:'s this month and i folow use next month!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hahahhahaha I it's waved the stick to dry it and got pee in my eye!! Well I got 2 lines, but the second one was an evap or an indent cause I saw it straight away!


----------



## Loren

HAHAHAHAH pee in the eye!!!!!!! hahahahahha.ooooooh piccie rach piccie!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

dusnt really matter hun, think im on a big downer cos i duno if ive ovd and read on another thred sum 1 said that if u ov past cd23 the egg isnt as gud anymore!! great eh!! wel if its tru!! im gutted u rnt testin this month!! jus :sex: love my oh he is tryin so hard this month wiv the BD hahahaha. haha big an muscley...my oh is skinny....eats loads shit aswel...not fair. thank f is friday 2mro :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Gem if the egg releases later it's cause it's still maturing. Don't worry babe. Loves yas!


----------



## Nixilix

Hope I don't wake up with gammy pee eye. Gorra look sexy for wedding


----------



## molly85

Loren you forgot me!
Gem i shouldhav o'd day28 i think so dnt say that


----------



## xGemxGemx

hopefully this woman doesnt know wat shes talkin about!! im sur its not tru, it must makes u think alsorts wen read it in a thred x

lol im sur u wil luk gorge 2mro rach, lol ur so funny, loves ya 2 chick xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I have just hdad my credit card swiped through my bum crack


----------



## xGemxGemx

right im gona go 2 bed im so tired, hope uve got some mor ss 4 us 2mro ladys xxxxxxx spk 2 u soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

yeh, rach gem n loza dnt forget jo! Shes init wiv us! I ov cd24 too, look on ff, plenty people ov late, even as late as cd60 and ends in bfp so dnt worry :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

yay! :yipee: my lilac screen is bk! I love normality! :wohoo:


----------



## Loren

ooooo sorry jo!!!! ur on my sigg tho sweety!!! future bump bud!!!! dunit b4.

nooooo dnt b silly gem that womans talkn total ass crack!!!!! an egg is an egg babe u no u can get preg so dnt b worring!!!awwwww bless him!!!hahaha same as my OH skinny as eva and eats proper crap wen he wants and doesnt gain anything!!i only have to look at fatty food and i gain weight hahaha. ni nite sweety txt me tmra lv uuuuuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hahahahaha y have u just got ur credit card swiped between ur cheeks u kinky little mare!!!!!hahaha xxxx

hahahaha pee eye, u dnt half make me laugh rach......am sure u will luk stunning huni, what style and colour is ur dress babe??xxxx

hahahahhaa diane i love u!!!! and u will neva b back to normality u crazy crazy ladie!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

anybody out there? Rach where is that test photo??? Luv ur dorothy outfit loz, u luk lush! And rach u will be stunin chick! Nite gemz x


----------



## mommaof3

b-bque hot wings,celery and cajun fries I was like a fat kid in a candy store YUMMY


----------



## Loren

thank uuuuuu di!!!!love uuuuuuu!!xxxxxxxx werv u gon!!!!!xxxxxxx

mmmmmmm nicole am starving!!!just w8n 4 our take away haha its taking 4eva tho!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

am off ladies dnt no wether al b bk tonight so i'll say ni nite now love u allll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

love ya 2 lorenzo :hugs: :kiss: oooh nicole! Bbq hotwings n cajun fries!!! Yum! Doesnt quite go with celery tho! Far 2 healthy! Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane your chart is looking good:)

I am livid tonight the midwife I chose is fired!


----------



## mommaof3

Diane the celery is to help with the heat of the wings lol


----------



## shaerichelle

mm wings. I need to eat I am so nauseous right now.

and I need ac! it was 81 here today and I am dying. Think Im getting my hair short again.


----------



## mommaof3

i need mine cut it touches my butt its so long all I mange to do any more is put it in a pony tail


----------



## Shey

aww Shan! it was 84 here


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow mine is barely to my shoulders!

Thats too hot!


----------



## mommaof3

there giving almost 90 degree temps here next week we go from raining and high 50's low 60's for three weeks to that ill never be able to stand it ill have to sit in front of the ac with my feet in a bucket of ice


----------



## Shey

it feels like its in the 90's here. last summer it felt like it was in the 100's


----------



## mommaof3

Ok so where is Jo and where did Diane run off to im gonna go get the lo ready for bed only got 30min till the season finale of Grey's anatomy looks like its gonna be a good one


----------



## mommaof3

ugh Shey Ive been to florida in the summer i can take the heat I hate the humidity the thick air with no breeze UGH ok ladies bbiab


----------



## Shey

I live near the beach so we have a breeze


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay anyone ready for a poas fix...?>


----------



## shaerichelle

So can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Shey

I can see it Shan!!! its there


----------



## shaerichelle

:happydance: :cry: finally a line thats visible!


----------



## Shey

yup yup


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww shey just realized I see the bfp flashing in your sig:) :cloud9:


----------



## mommaof3

ok only here for a sec commercial on I can def see the line Shan I do see what you meen about it being thin but its deffintly darker wait 2 days and take another it should be even darker i would try and get a blood test just to make sure hcg is doubling I dont want to upset you just to give you info sometimes lines wont get darker because its an etopic just something to watch for if you have something more then cramps dont wait to get it looked at


----------



## shaerichelle

Well that was the first line I got on a dollar tree:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Im not worried. I had a faint one on a blue yesterday could barely see its a little darker today too.
I havent taken frer since monday and I dont plan on it. I dont like their tests. I def dont have ectopic I dont even feel preg except bellybutton twinges, the nauseous feeling and boob aches here and there and lets not forget the bloat :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I see it Shan!!!:happydance:
Congrats Jo on another nice temp spike!!! Lookin' good!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shey

yea Shan Im cheering you on!


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I know shan I wasnt trying to say thats what you have just saying is all im terrible to give out unwanted advise lol sorry


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Callie!

Thanks Shey.

Its getting darker so that has to mean good things!

Jo has a good chart and so does Diane. they are both calmer:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Its okay Nicole:)

I need to get those preggo pops :wacko: My dh genes are killing me!


----------



## mommaof3

its looking good shan congrats sorry I didnt say it earlier Greys is good tonight lol


----------



## calliebaby

For the conversation earlier about ovulating past cd23 not being able to result in a pregnancy, I don't think that it is true at all. Many women ovulate later and get bfps. I wouldn't listen to that.:hugs:


----------



## Shey

aww shan


----------



## calliebaby

I am hoping in a week or two I will start feeling better. This time next week I will have heard my baby's heartbeat:happydance:
There was some serious growing going on today. My boobs look bigger (overflowing my bra) and I was having stretching cramps on and off all day. I guess the baby quadruples in size from 9-12 weeks. Crazy!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

wow callie thats awesome.. I hope you get a new bra :haha:


----------



## mommaof3

Aww Callie theres nothing like it hopefully when you hit second tri your symptoms will ease some


----------



## calliebaby

I am trying hard to make this one last. I am already a 34DD!!! I am just glad that they have stayed under control till now!!! They just look more perky/fake atm than usual.


----------



## calliebaby

btw..they are not fake.:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Where is Kirstie???? Has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## calliebaby

Alright, I am off to go date the hubby. I will be back on later.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I saw her lurking the other day,, Mine were swelled and now they arent I had to get some maternity sleep bras!


----------



## shaerichelle

Have fun Callie.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Nicole:)


----------



## Shey

Sweet Dreams Callie

yea Shan. hope things go well for ya with the blood test


----------



## mommaof3

your welcome Shan Im sure the test will get darker for you its already a good sign that they are


----------



## mommaof3

Oh wow why does ms have to hit when Ive waited all week to watch this show GRRR to many hot wings


----------



## mommaof3

Shey I seen on fb where you changed your status you and mark haveing a spat seems to be a week for male pms


----------



## Shey

oh i just figure that it won't work and that i'll just go out with a guy round here


----------



## mommaof3

Well thats probably for the best its rare for long distance things to work out but then again you never know


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Shey :hugs:

I wont be having a blood test the mw is cracked and not all there! and canceled on me she said I should learn patience:shock:

Nicole I am sorry about the ms. Try the ginger candy.


----------



## mommaof3

im trying them now Shan thanks


----------



## shaerichelle

yw I am eating ginger snaps
lol
I cant eat anything else.


----------



## Shey

:cry: thank you Shan and Nicole :hugs:

I love ginger snaps and I saw the movies.


----------



## Aislinn

Shey said:


> :cry: thank you Shan and Nicole :hugs:
> 
> I love ginger snaps and I saw the movies.


Sorry to hear Shey....


----------



## Shey

thank you Aislinn

well ladies im callin it a night. im so sleepy cant keep eyes open.


----------



## mommaof3

wow that was a good season finale very dramatic lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Shey,

Night gals I gotta get to bed soon. the nausea is kicking in


----------



## mommaof3

nite all sleep well


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaa i have got a hole house t clean tday  nt amused!!!!! OH barking orders before he left pfft go suck an egg!!!!! how r u all?? xxxxxxxxxxxxx

shan i see ther line without even opening the pic!!!!! on the may 20th 1!!! :yipee: :D congratulations huni xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Well done shan bour time we saw a piccy!!!!
Sorry I got dragged to bed last night, he didn't get his way deffinatly was no in the mood.
24 points today.


----------



## Loren

ooooooooh :D :D :D :D :D :D yayyyyy on the 24points today jo so exciting!!!! this is ur month deffo huni!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

16 points for me. Crazy temps thisorning. 36.10 then 36.40 then 36.62?! Stomach feels like tightening today.


----------



## molly85

ohhh rach sounding fab


----------



## molly85

thanks loren hows the cleaning?


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! Just been catching up on posts. 

Shan yay for the test! I see the line on the 20th May pic! :happydance: so happy for you that's fabulous! FX they get nice and dark and strong from now on! 

Rachel sounding ace for you - I get those tightening sensations too so FX!! 

Jo great points - I'm rooting for you gals :happydance: 

Callie - I've gone up to a 34DD too! 

AFM well today is the first day I haven't worn my accupressure wrist bands yay! Think the sickness has gone now as haven't really had any for a few days and getting my appetite back! 

Still feeling pretty exhausted but sure I will for a few weeks yet! 10 weeks today it's flying by now! 12 week scan in 2 weeks! 

xx


----------



## molly85

Thanks you guys
Ness hope your day remains nausea free.
If anyone is feeling dry I have a bucket of CM they can have. Nice and creamy


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Jo - and I've got plenty of my own watery cm thanks you can keep yours :haha:


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha eeeuuuwwwww jo!!!! ur welcum hun.....i am sweatn!! its ded hot today plus ive just absoloutly bombed upsters.... 3 bedrooms 1 bathroom and landing and stairs done 4 more rooms and a hall and porch to go!!! haha am gna die!!!! so unfit!!! got a docs appointment on monday!!! just going to say i dont think i'm ovulating wen i shud and going from AF i'm not OVing in the same CD range...so can i be referd for help i neva eva eva eva seem to get a full on in ur face positive on opks and ino not many ppl do but maybe they will giv me clomid or sumthin.o wel i dnt no but supose on the right track.

super duper fab on the tightening rach!!!!!! xxxx

oooo gdgdggdgdgdgd on the no nausea ness!!! HAPPY 10 WEEKS huni!!!! :D :yipee: :headspin: xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I'm back test is cooking and I am going blind I'v gone from 0.25 to 0.5 wahhhhhhh


----------



## shaerichelle

Morning gals...

The nausea has finally set in since last night. Beanie must be getting comfy.:sick:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Loren!! If it's worrying you and you think you may not be ov'ing then defo talk to your doctor chick - I'm a firm believer in gut instinct and if you feel you need some tests or further help then go for it! xxxx


----------



## molly85

Nice rise Diane.
Good luck at the Docs Loren


----------



## jelliebabie

hey me ladies! Shan, big congrats! Defo see line on 2nd one! Maybe u ovd later and thats why its just showin. Well done babe :crib: :baby: :yipee: :dance: :flasher: :wohoo: :bunny: :happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:0:hugs:


----------



## molly85

:bfn: here :(


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks jo! Congrats ness on 10wks! :yipee: and byebye ms! :wave: hallow lorenzo! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

ur welcum huni, thanx nessie!!! yeah definatly its not even to help me conceive wel obv yer but i just want to no if i am actually OVing with a proper ripe egg!!!! but we'l c :D xxxxxxxxxxxxx

thank u joooo xxxx awww booo to the bfn but its nt tym to test yet silly ass!!! lol xxxxxxxxxxx

howdy doody dirty dianaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and am loven the chart sweet cheeks!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

stil no sign of AF and no feeling of her!!! so obv not a same day cycle as last month!!! wtf u silly bitchhhhh!!!!! arghhhhhh bit of stability plzzzzzz cz i have non in other cases of my life hahaha xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren your posts really make me smile :hugs: yeah defo a good idea to go get checked out especially since your angel just to double check on everything! 

Jo - boo for BFN but yay for poas lol! Keep up the work! 

Diane thanx babe!! :happydance: I'm so happy the "morning" sickness has gone lol and I know bubs is fine cos I listen to the heartbeat most days with my doppler! Strong bubs for defo as it says you can't usually pick it up until 12 weeks but I have been able to since 9 weeks and it's very fast and strong! 

Any symptoms yet Di?x


----------



## Loren

awwww thanx ness :) :hugs: yerrr, if i could i'd just buy clomid off the net haha but i'd rather go thru the doc to make sure everythings ok.awwwwww dopplers r fab ther gd reasurance thingys xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Fabulous charts girls!! :happydance:

Ness. Congrats on 10 weeks. Time is flying!

Loren I hope you get the answers at the docs darling!

Thanks girls. It is exciting to finally have a line to see:)


----------



## Loren

thanx shan!!! me too......... ur test got me all excited haha havent seen a bfp in soooo long!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

on the gd side of my greiving process i realised today i havnt sat and stared at my bfp tests for a hole month now :D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

who wants to explain to matt that an egg can only be fertilised at a particular time of themonth. Stupid man thinks he can impregnate me now


----------



## Loren

omg r u sure matt's name isnt brad hahaha when hes horny and am not he says cum on i think i will get u pregnant today :| er no u wont silly tit am not OVing n hes like wa eva i stil think i will :| wtf xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo thats just his excuse for wanting sex. lol.

Loren you are welcome. lol. I finally was reassured yesterday I think I am gonna give testing a break for a few days. The kids will keep my mind occupied with all 3 this weekend. I am proud of you.


----------



## molly85

Bloody men and he's taking the mick out of my eye sight. Glasses next time, he said I could have had them this time but as i have no probs I dn't need them


----------



## Loren

bet it was a weight lifted off ur shoulders yerrrr theyll keep u running round ect just giv senthil ur left over tests and tel him not to giv them to u till monday lol. awwww thank u chick :) :) xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Lot on then Shan.
Yes he wants sex


----------



## Loren

oi jellie ed get typen!!! haha xxxx


----------



## Loren

haha am sick of brad hes constantly horny, this morning he had his jeans on and he sed luk at me willy poken me pants n i sed its ya zip ya tit n he sed no feel it so he turnd round pt is willy wer is zip is and as i poked his pants he went ooooh av gta stiffy cum ere, i just laughd and ran out to the kitchen hahaha.nt sexn till AF has cum and gonnnnnnn.....did any1 watch derren browns investigates pyhscic joe power!!??xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

KEl you got ya old account back!


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls my DH is teenager. So I know how you feel.

Jo tell Matt to bugger off.
Loren, I cant do that, what if I need a fix, lol.


----------



## molly85

he's having none of it and telling mei shouldn't test until i have missed 2 periods he's nuts


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Jo and Loren at your OH's - Mark hasn't pestered me at all for sex think he's releived after the amount of sex we had whilst TTC :haha: 

Shan thank you sweetie! It is flying by! And I bet you're so relieved to be seeing a darker test! 

Thanks Loren yeah totally love the doppler! 

Gonna be a nice weekend over here girlies! BBQ time?! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

He has gone off of the deep end, by then you will be showing. MY DH says I shouldnt have tested until my af was 2 weeks late :wacko:


----------



## molly85

I know. Imay kill him


----------



## shaerichelle

You are lucky Ness... I forewarned dh but it doesnt mean anything told him that sex would be hard for the first tri. 

I want a doppler was told no cause ill get to obsessed lol


----------



## jelliebabie

jellie ed :haha: just catchin up mrs! Dh wantd to use his phne last nite so i went to bed in bad mood lol. Ate another huge box of strawberries. New addiction for me. Oh and bk on the cigz since honeybee died :blush:


----------



## jelliebabie

:bfn: for me too jo. U will get your :bfp: 11dpo x


----------



## Loren

haha strawberrys!!!! yuk only like them in icecream form!!! ooooooo norty girlie but as i sed brad startd wen i MC'd and he had stoppd smokin 7months b4 hand and he stopd 2days ago coz hes turnd into a fitness freak!!! its just the bodys way of sayin u need 1 in a sitch like that babe.yerrr definatly bbq tym ness!!!its boilen isnt it!!!!...........wen am i gna ge myn di!!!!! haha.xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Thats just to long to wait


----------



## Loren

o my jesus christ!!!! av just gt up off thr couch and got the worse cramp bit further over to the middle bt online with me hip!!! o god shes cumn girls shes cumn haha xxxx


----------



## molly85

helloooooo Lorens :witch:make it a quick & painless perriod. As quoted by allways have a happy period


----------



## jelliebabie

me wee lorenzo! Maybe u ovd late and :sex: cd20 caught ur eggy! Hw cool wud that be? X


----------



## jelliebabie

ok my mcgirlies bbiab going 4 kwik visit to asda, take the lil cookiemonster a walk with me. Luv u gals! Spk soon! X


----------



## molly85

much better thanmy thoughts diane


----------



## Loren

hahaha thanx jo i wish too!!!!hahaha that advert is aload of shit isnt it always a happy period r they mesn!!! am nt lukn 4ward t a period in this weather!!!! blurgh!!!just gna sit ina cold bath for 3 days haha.cum out lukn like a sharpay!!!!!hahah.PRUNEEEEEE.....awww thatd be amazin Di and a miracle lol.okey doke sweety spk ina little bit xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

sharpays are cute if wrinkly


----------



## mommaof3

ok ladies need some ideas if my beanie is a girl she will have to share the room with my lo for a year his room is done in a John Deere tractor theme with baby farm animal and a little brown teddy bear on a tractor so I was thinking of redoing it but what theme would you do for a toddler boy and an infant girl I was thinking like a pond theme for him with frogs and turtles and adding dragonflys and butterflys for her anyone have any ideas I love the ladybug crib bedding but not sure how to add a boys side to it


----------



## molly85

Leave it as it is Nicole 
A she won't care 
and
B John Deere rule


----------



## Loren

u cud do half and half if ur feeling adventurous lol, like a blue side with boy things that leads into pinkish or even yellow or sumthin with a girl theme or even disney does ur son like disney??could have boy disney 1 side that leads into girl disney on the other xxxxx dnt no just ideas lol


----------



## molly85

or a nemo themed room but i like the idea of the way it is now


----------



## Loren

or u cud have aboy and not even have to change it!!xxx


----------



## molly85

that would be best loren


----------



## Loren

haha u justg like john wats his face...i avnt a clue who he is haha xxxx


----------



## molly85

Nicole FB!


----------



## mommaof3

lol yes it would be alot easier if it was a boy agh I dont know its so loaded with toys right now its not even funny there is a large train set thing the size of a twin bed in there now he crawls up on it and sits in the middle and plays trains lol


----------



## molly85

Loren its a brand of tractor. I like tractors! I had a plastic 1 til I was 6 then I had a real ride on lawn one


----------



## molly85

lol NIcole


----------



## Nessicle

Hmmm well Nicoel if it's a boy then problem solved lol but if it's a girl you can't go wrong with neutral walls and lots of animals everywhere! Or even disney characters? You can have male and female characters then?


----------



## mommaof3

this is similar to his crib set only his dust ruffle is different and his walls are bright yellow
 



Attached Files:







OUTSIDE_BUMPER_SET_TEDDY_POCKETS_004.jpg
File size: 69.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

love it Nicole. 
I'm just weird


----------



## mommaof3

Oh well I wont worry to much over it till I see what this beanie is lol if my dh wasnt so darn picky I would just do it how ever lol but he always has an oppion we havent even got close to agreeing on any names ill probably me in surgery still yelling names at him when they pull the baby out


----------



## molly85

took my parents 10 days to register me I think it's coz they thought I would die but could have been a name thing


----------



## mommaof3

I doubt if dh would be ok with a disney theme its a good idea though have any of you ladies decided how you will do your nursery


----------



## molly85

ours is already bright green so will either go whinnie the pooh, the rain forest stuff from fisher price or froggy (we already have a frog picture up)


----------



## mommaof3

were you born early Jo I dont think they will let you leave the hospital without a name here I like Emma Grace Ella Grace he doesnt like any of the names I do Grrr damn man ill just name the baby what I want and tell him after we get home lol


----------



## mommaof3

they have some really cute frog themed bedding Jo


----------



## molly85

they were never sure if I was early just little yellow and chord round my neck.

Ribbit


----------



## mommaof3

lol little yellow Jo


----------



## molly85

yup


----------



## Nessicle

lol at dust ruffile Nicole reminds me of Sex and the City :haha: we call them valance sheets over here


----------



## molly85

dust ruffle lol


----------



## shaerichelle

isnt valance a curtain?

I am doing my nursery in green and brown .. but I am not in a rush. lol. Its Dh office right now :haha: The baby will share our room for a bit.


----------



## shaerichelle

I love this.
https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=2014&e=zen-landing

and this.. yes I am different.

https://www.armsreach.com/shop-3/the-cocoon-14/


----------



## molly85

Ohhh poor Dh being booted out. Like an oliver green?


----------



## molly85

love the hammock idea.All cute. I want to go with plain white furniture, real simple


----------



## shaerichelle

yes kinda olive green, brown and blue cause I think its gonna be a boy:)


----------



## shaerichelle

apparently in India they have thooli. I found the coccon and showed dh and he told me lol. SO I guess we are getting that. I went simple with Saben and had a nursery but I think with this one I am more relaxeed and go with the flow. Although I think I have it clothed to 6 months lol.


----------



## molly85

hee hee hoping for wins here tiny chances but a girl can hope


----------



## shaerichelle

Im gonna go work in my greenhouse bbl


----------



## jelliebabie

aww wee jaundice jo! And loren, u neva knw chick! Maybe ur egg was waitin til it saw sum tadpoles b4 jumping out its pod! Omg, im meltin! Its 25degrees out there! Wud it be ok to clip a lil puppy? Shes always panting! Such a thick fluffy coat thats been designd to withstand icy waters! Poor we girl. She sleeps on the kitchen floor cos its cold! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

AWWW so cute!! congrats on the darker line shan!! :)

still got ewcm so maybe ov today / 2mro or is it a ss?? hmmmmm


----------



## molly85

THe only baby furniture we'll get is crib then everything else portable like changer


----------



## molly85

has she got loads of water Diane.
NOt sure on the clipping I'm not a big fan but some dogs need it


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo and Diane like the charts lots.

I am using Sabens baby dresser. we still have it with the changing table top:)

alright really going now.

Diane I would think clipping her hair would be ok.


----------



## Nixilix

afternoon girlies! im soo hot here!!!! anyone seen my bfp? if so can you tell i to hurry up and get me


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan :flower: i like white furniture too jo, maybe with lil bears on. Saw a lovely nursery on 1borneverymin. The girl whos baby had bowel outside body. Nice and simple but had a relaxing feel to it. I like pastel colours too x


----------



## molly85

So do but matt likes bright so am making it work for me Sorry Rach it's probs with mine and Dianes and Loren and Gems eggs.


----------



## jelliebabie

patience rach! Good things cum to those who wait :hugs: ok im makin my 2nd bkd toti wiv loadsa lurpak! Hope am followin in kirsties footsteps and not just bein a piggy :haha: x


----------



## molly85

A what Diane? I'm hungry we are eatting last nights pizza and i'm still empty atleast indegestion/heart burn has gone


----------



## jelliebabie

thooli shan, whats that?


----------



## Nixilix

well gorra go do some shopping, wash my hair, poas, shave my legs and paint toe nails!


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo, baked potato. With butter. Shan, aint u got 5 bedrooms? Give baby 1 of those. X


----------



## molly85

have icecream


----------



## jelliebabie

go poas nw rach! :yipee:


----------



## jelliebabie

haha, cookie is runnin about chasin an icecube n barkin at it lol. Ive put sum in her waterbowl too lol x


----------



## molly85

molly doesn't mind she curled up asleep next to us


----------



## jelliebabie

we need a photo of the famous molly shmogg x


----------



## molly85

struggling to upload


----------



## jelliebabie

waiting patiently


----------



## molly85

nope no luck piccysnot coming ova from mobile


----------



## jelliebabie

awww maybe nxt time. Or send by txt? Hws the symptoms?


----------



## Loren

dianeeeeeeeeeeeee do u have a home and bargains by u...xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> haha, cookie is runnin about chasin an icecube n barkin at it lol. Ive put sum in her waterbowl too lol x

hahaha i do tha 4 mia she loves it!!!!xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

geeeees!!! i just read 50pages then had to just come to the end lol how has every1 been? i HATE technology!!! my phone charger has gone walkies and my stupid internet and phone have gone wonky!! grr!! i had to bring laptop to mums to talk. 

xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> And loren, u neva knw chick! Maybe ur egg was waitin til it saw sum tadpoles b4 jumping out its pod!

i wish haha xxx


----------



## molly85

im trying to use my fone internet lol


----------



## MrsBB1

To join in the ss'ing i have

sore bb's 
cramping low down in stomach and 
constipation followed by urgent no 2's
indigestion yesterday
feeling slightly sicky this morning and early afternoon

is it too early yet??:shrug:


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kirstieeeeee........how have u n spud been doin????xxxxx missd uuuuu xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

awwwwww little yellow jo!!!! bless xxxxxxxx

very very very gd symptoms mrsbb1 dnt no chick but every woman is differnt xxxx


----------



## molly85

nausea and hungry


----------



## Loren

love it jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

oh and constipated. 1 senna it is


----------



## Wantabean

hiya loren!! i have been panicking coz have been away from here lol spud is making me really sick lol good sign lol how have you been? dont stress about the drinking at your birthday!! i got absolutely steaming the night i got pregnant and had went out loads before bfp lol xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

home and bargains? Dnt think so loren, why? X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kirstie, nice 2 see u! Hi karen, lovely symptoms chick x


----------



## molly85

Diane I just sent you a piccy


----------



## jelliebabie

omg jo! Molly is just adorable! Aww luv her! :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

can you upload her?


----------



## jelliebabie

i will try x


----------



## Wantabean

hi diane. hope are you? how is oh? cookie still chewing everything? xxx


----------



## molly85

awww there she is


----------



## jelliebabie

cudnt upload a proper photo jo, but shes in my avator! Just had a tiny bit ewcm! Wtf?!


----------



## Loren

because ive got these cleansing dog wipes ther thick and i put them in the fridge and on these hot days i go out and wipe her down with 1 and she cools down and she loves it!!! ther to help shiny coat and dog odour but ther ideal in hot wether thers 10 in a pack and its 2 packs for £1 so wen am in ther next i could pik u up a few packs for cookie if u want and al send them up tya?? ther realy ideal anyhoo sweety xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

bit of everything this time of the cycle.
Off to bed in a minute on nights tomorrow so early to bed up early then back to bed


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> hiya loren!! i have been panicking coz have been away from here lol spud is making me really sick lol good sign lol how have you been? dont stress about the drinking at your birthday!! i got absolutely steaming the night i got pregnant and had went out loads before bfp lol xxx

awwwww gdgdgdgdgd on the sikness in a way haha as u sed lil spud is growen fine and well!!!!! fine thanx huni bun.haha i didnt TTC this month anyway babe so i got to get very drunk and had no worries :D xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha diane.....wierdly ive just countd right haha am freaked out, my periods have been every month on the 27-29th of the month right........ last month was 25th only erly 1 but uno wen i sed i BD'd on CD20 well guess wa......14 days from CD20 will b the 28th of may!!!! ooooooo wudnt tha b marvelous iv it wernt AF and sumthin else xxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladiessss


----------



## Loren

heyyyyy brandy...u ok????xxx

am gna change my ticker just 4 fun hahaha al jinx meself and get AF tmra haha ah well least i no i havnt tried so if she shows up then its ok :D xxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

mmmm kfc chips


----------



## Loren

mmmmm u gta have the kfc gravy with it rach!!


----------



## Nixilix

ive already eaten but oh wanted kfc so i just got a lil sum sum


----------



## jelliebabie

aww loren! Yes that would be sooo fandabidozey!!! Eeeek! Am excitd 4 u 2 nw chickalydoodee :hugs:


----------



## Loren

okey doke huni wel i'll let uno wen am goin ther next, will be within the next week or 2 but sooner than later lv the place hahah.ooooh i am a little to haha no harm in a little :O what if haha, xxxx hahaha chickalydoodee hahahahaha crazy lady!!!xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

im so tired. gotta go and wont be on tomorrow at all xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Well dangit, right when I wanna get online, DH wants to watch a movie and cuddle. Guess I'll take what I can get haha.

Sorry to run..miss yall!


----------



## Loren

oh and btw bleev me, uno SS am no longer doing it, ive had so many what u cud call symptoms even b4 i BD'd that cud have made me think i was preg and i blaintly cudnt have been!!! so SS can eff off frm nw on haha xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

did i say sumthin :| haha , awwww have nice snuggley nyt brandy xxxx

have a gd day tmra rach xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Karen your symptoms are sounding good to me honey:) When did you ov?

Diane I do have 5 bedrooms Senthil is using one for his office..

Hi Kirstie!

Diane Send Mollys pic to my email I can upload it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren its funny you talk about symptoms. I barely had anything .. and what I did have was different than any other time :haha:


----------



## Loren

its wierd isnt it haha its like ya sit ther and obses about any little thing but then u get them wen ur not ttc its just our bodys being freaks!!! its like wen i got my bfp i didnt get any noticeable thinking bk now symptoms till CD17, cd17 really bad tiredness startd, and then CD19 peeing all the tym and feeling like i wantd to pee bt didnt need to go and realy unbleevable sore boobs startd on CD22 but i new from the big fat ass postive i got on CD20 haha its just mad and silly really mother natures a tit wen she wants t b xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I just wanted to say a quick "hi". I will not be back on till at least sunday as I am going out of town this weekend. Also, since I will miss page 2000...Happy 2000 pages!!!:happydance::haha:
I hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend.:kiss:


----------



## MrsBB1

Awww Jo, Molly is so cuuute!! I just love furbabies..


----------



## shaerichelle

hi callie have a good weekend.

loren it is funny!


----------



## Loren

have a good wkend callie xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya !! loren ru testin?? noticed ur ticker tell me all wooooo hoooooo xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya !! loren ru testin?? noticed ur ticker tell me all wooooo hoooooo xxxxxx

yerrr y nt haha only BD'd 1ce but my period seems to be around the same date not the same CD so hopefully if am right when we did BD was around about OV so just thort y nt lol, i BD'd on CD20 and 14days from that day will b the 28th of may and i always seem to get AF late in the month between 27-29th of the month cept last month which was 25th  norty april lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

have a fab weekend callie! Lori babe, when i said it wud be fantabidozie, i meant u catchin ure egg! Wudnt expect u to post me those things but thanks a million for the offer :flower: cookie pants too much even in the house so gona give her a number 1 me thinks x


----------



## Loren

ooooooooooooooh hahahaha, silly meee, wel uno al send them upto u anytym babe!!!gta keep the cookie cool hahahaha imagine baldy dog :| o god no hahaha.ino itd b amazin if it turnd out t b 1 i wil promise u i will flash the 1st person that goes past my ouse with my boobies if i get the bfp haha if i dnt al just flash my ass haha xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Share the bfp!!


----------



## Loren

u can have half but its gota work boths ways rach wen u get urs n i dnt u gta send me alf of urs haa xx


----------



## Nixilix

I've already for half... 1 line, just one more to go!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya!!!


----------



## Loren

bordddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

gona have 2 go and buy some more concieve plus with these longggggggg cycles!! is that cookie di?? so cute!! cant wait til we get r readins loren :) howa u rach?? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

me 2 . oh is on cod. boring!! xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha loren! Whats ur address so i can flash me camera when ur flashing ur everests! Hahaha, ur 2 funny. Fxd for ur bfp! Wudnt it be amazing if we all got our bfps this month? :cloud9:


----------



## jelliebabie

not cookie gem, its molly shmogg jos little md2020 lol. Rach, oh cod? :confused:


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> gona have 2 go and buy some more concieve plus with these longggggggg cycles!! is that cookie di?? so cute!! cant wait til we get r readins loren :) howa u rach?? xxxxxxxxxxx

booooooooooooo to the long cycles!!!!!its jo's dog molly, so cute lux like a little cow!!ol awww.anooooo haha stn t obses ova did u do it di??xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

brads on red dead redemption it came out today the nerd pre ordered it and i havent seen him since 3pm xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

do wat ??

oh cod its a game on th xbox


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha so funny!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

jenny wrenny readin? Nah, but will if af comes x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahahaha loren! Whats ur address so i can flash me camera when ur flashing ur everests! Hahaha, ur 2 funny. Fxd for ur bfp! Wudnt it be amazing if we all got our bfps this month? :cloud9:

hahahahaha imagine, flashn n seein u n cookie behind me bin flashn ya camera hahhahaha.awwwww it wud be too good!!!!!!unbleevabley too good!!!!xxxxxxxxxx :cloud9:


----------



## Loren

ooooh i just cudnt resist haha i cnt wait to do things badly to impatient xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay nearly saturday!! xxxxx


----------



## Loren

it is satday!!! my mum and dads 17th aniversary tday awww bless xxxx haha i pt 27 wtf i was ther bridesmaid am putn yrs on meself ther haha xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

am gona be 30 in bout 9 days! Eek :shock:


----------



## Loren

yer bt u luk about 24 diane!!!!!so its alllllllll good!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

di ur cat is cute but lux posesd with its eyes haha awww xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha loren! Ud beta hope i dnt tel her u sed that! Haha, she may cast a spell on u! Aww, thats princess tigtigz! Shes such a baby munchkin! I look 24? Haha, thanx 4 bein nice but i honestly look bout 34! Yrz of unhealthy eatin n smokin duz that to u! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww Diane Happy Birthday! 30 is an awesome age. Ill be 32 in a few months! eeekkpp


----------



## jelliebabie

shan! Am not 30 yet woman! :growlmad: please let me enjoy my last 9 days of bein '20 something' :haha: how are u anyway shan? X


----------



## Loren

hahahah y is she a freaky cat??? awww bless!!! wel i am wel and truely blind with tears hahaha that was so sad!!!!! no seriously u luk ded yung!!! u r stil yung now aswel haha but uno wa i mean lol.dign a holeeeeeee hahah.wel am 22 and i must luk abar 40 then the amount of smoking and crap i eat!!xxx mias just tried biting me the little shit!!! she goes devil dog agen of a nyt now!! fuk wit!! i need to clean my mouth out b4 i get preg haha baby will cum out n tel the midwife to fukoff n giza ciggy!!!!hahah xxx not funi but thinking of a new born popn out n sayn that is haha xxx


----------



## Loren

right girlies OH has just emerged from the bedroom saying he wants cuddles he cn kiss ass am getna shower t wash this tan off and giving di her poas fix haha al txt u my with my result of bfn haha spk tmra girlies lv yaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!
aww Di! I'll be 28 this year


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane.. I had to put kids to bed and get them ready for bed. Phew gonna feel like we are running a daycare here soon. :haha: No I was saying it in case I forget :blush: But 30s are so much better than 20s:)

Hi Loren and Shey.


----------



## Shey

hey Shan how you feeling today


----------



## shaerichelle

Nauseous and under seasonal allergy attack otherwise okay. Feel myself needing bed earlier. lol


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan! I try to go to bed early cause of my LO but never happens


----------



## shaerichelle

lol It will for me no choice here.. lol


----------



## Shey

lucky you


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Well I am heading to bed cant keep my eyes open night.


----------



## Shey

Night girlie get some rest! text me tomorrow when you wake up


----------



## jelliebabie

nite shan! 28 sheena? I wudve guessd much younger! Just goes to shw age is just a numba! Loren, am waitin 4 that txt! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

come on girls, 2000 pages by sunday plz! X


----------



## Shey

yup I was born 1982 in Laurel,Mississippi


----------



## molly85

I'm 25 this year!
I have now nearly thrown up, good old mouthfulof reflux grosss. Didn't sleep well it's way to hot. Molly is far from cute she is a stink monster


----------



## molly85

Wahoooo made FF work for me. Charts with my cover line,O day and post O temps have a 2 in 3 chance of being PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!32 points today


----------



## Nixilix

Loren, do we share the same boyfriend cause mine pre ordered that game too!!!

Right, today is weddin day. I have chronic toothache where wisdom tooth is coming through, it's more gum ache. Nothing a champers won't fix!


----------



## molly85

ohh enjoy rachael. i can't believe your upp this early. Report back I needwedding ideas


----------



## Nixilix

It's so early but I uuber excites! I'm so gonna cry!


----------



## molly85

lol.
would you like totry house work and nausea and i'll go wedding?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo,your chart is looking AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! what a gorgeous day over here!! 25 degrees! Sat in the garden on my lappytoppy with my carrot oil on :haha: Mark and I are going to do some gardening today and then having a bbq late afternoon!

Is everyone ok?

Rach you're probs at the wedding now but hope it all goes well - what a gorgeous day for it!! Enjoy the champers!! 

Feelinh pretty shattered today - Mark was up at 6.15 to go play golf. Why are men so bloody noisy? grrr! Feel a bit grotty so eating plenty of ice lollies for my fluids! Thought of water :sick: but haven't actually felt sicky for a good few days except for a bit of waves here and there plus my back-ne is calming down so think my hormones are levelling out now! 

I have to say all your symptoms are sounding ace girls!

Diane I had some ewcm around 6/7dpo too! Not tons but a little! I'm getting very excited for the bfp's that are coming to you girls!!!

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks nessibabe! :flower: hope u have a lovely afternoon, u deserve it! And bbq sounds ace :thumbup: rach, have a great day, bt not too much :wine: remember u may hav a gorjus lil bun in the oven! Fxd! And jo, im gona go and make myself extremely jelous and go and view your chart! Lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Di..but your chart is looking amazing too! Could be a nice ID there at 5 dpo :D Fx'd for all of you xo

We're having a bbq today too..it's lovely weather..sunny and warm but not hot. Shouldn't be cuz it's nearly winter here. Everyone in the family has taken a liking to rubbing my tummy now..and calling baby a "he"..they're all so convinced, they nearly have me convinced too lol. Scan is in 4 days! Oh I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks brandy :flower: hahaha every1 will be shockd if it turns out to be a lil girlie! But im 100percent sure its a boy, for what its worth lol. U have a lovely day too brandy! Wish i was havin a bbq :cry: lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You can come to mine! I'll save ya some bbq chicken breast and corn on the cob..mmmmm mmmmm. 

DH just bought me some donut holes...Told him I was having a craving and out he ran. Gah he's so sweet.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww brandy! Youre makin me drool girl! If only you wherent thousand of miles away *sigh* well make sure u have sum on my behalf! And aw sweet hubby, you have him well trained! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I sure do...when he feels like it anyways lol. Still haven't got the whole "doing dishes, laundry, picking up after himself" part down.

How's Cookie doing?

My sister in law just got a new puppy, I gotta show you how cute she is! Oh my gosh

She's teeeeny tiny..her name is Roxy.
 



Attached Files:







FoxyRoxy1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 0









FoxyRoxy2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0









FoxyRoxy3.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning.

Brandy Your DH sounds so sweet. Can he talk to my hubby? I was so sick last night between nausea and having seasonal allergy attacks. I needed medicine my stuff wasnt working. Dh complained. I woke up even more sick this morning. I have never had seasonal allergies this bad!

Hi Diane.Hi Ness

Well I am off to shower.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry you're feeling so bad, Shan. Hopefully you can get a break soon!

Did you test again this morning?


----------



## jelliebabie

omg brandy! :cloud9: thats just the most adorable handbag dog eva! What kind is she? It seems roxy is a popular puppy name! You really need to work on house training that man of yours! Mines is well traind! Does the hoovering, dishes, laundry and even makes the bed! Haha. It did take about 8yrs of training and sexual bribery tho lol x x


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ur feeling crap shan and senthil is being less than sympathetic. Can u take antihystamines? :hug:


----------



## molly85

I'm awake and I shouldn't be but any who I am her why is it soooooooo damn hot.
DIane why is my chart so good? I've been woken so manytimesmy best tempretures aren't on there. Igot a 36.81 at 2am and a 36.67a minute ago. I hate hungry nausea especially when you just ate.
BBQsoundsnice


----------



## jelliebabie

why is your chart so good jo? Your pregnant? :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :crib: :baby: :bfp: :flasher: :bfp: :wacko: :bunny: x


----------



## molly85

not according toevery stick i pee on. I couldn't resist at 2 am


----------



## jelliebabie

haha, its still way early jo! Implantation may not have happend yet and it takes a day or 2 after that for hcg to creep into ur peepee. Its u that dictates wether ur pg or not, not a stick :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

the average day for 1st bfp on ff is 13dpo!


----------



## molly85

er ok. I'm deffinatly constipated dose that help?


----------



## molly85

grrr. I am hoping for :witch: CD 11 or13


----------



## molly85

11dpo or 13 dpo


----------



## jelliebabie

are u mad woman? Why on earth u hoping for the flying bitch??? What is wrong with u? Bfps dnt come with return to sender!


----------



## molly85

lol. in the event of no :bfp:


----------



## molly85

Diane what you up to today?


----------



## jelliebabie

well no negative thinking jo! :growlmad: your getin that :bfp: ok?! Well just gave dh :sex: for the 1st time in 5months that wasnt :baby: making! Just chillin out today jo. Going to watch come dine with me soon. Ive eaten 1.5 kilos of strawberries since yesterday! Mite take cookie to the park in the evening when its coold dwn a bit! What u up to mojo? X


----------



## molly85

lucky boy and lucky cookie.
I amon the night shift so presently in bed. I will get uphave a shower,dosomehouse work then head off to work


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya constipated is a symptom jo, although so is diarrea?? owever ya spell it!! lux gud so far tho . so hot here 2day its fab!! xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

is tha u on ya pic di?? xxxx


----------



## molly85

I wanted to know that tooo Gem.
Constipationisalsoasymptom ofa very lathargic thyroid. Sigh. In this heat I need to off load to cool me down


----------



## molly85

MIL was just telling me about a Korma she had for lunch now I want 1. Wahhhhhhh


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww i so hope u r preggas jo. im 'tryin' not to ss this month as last month had so many symptoms, well so many of us do and nothin its poo. it wud be so gooooood if we all got r bfps! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

I m just doing it for the fun aspect. I know I won't be.


----------



## jelliebabie

jo! :growlmad: didnt i say no negativity!?! Yes gem that was me last year, 3 stones lighter! :shock: dnt ride much any more. Even contemplating selling my boy. Or beta option wud be to lose weight lol! Yay, were all getin our bfps! Pma pma! X


----------



## molly85

Negativity Nooooo. A proper cycle is progress for me. Not sure I can take 9months of feeling pants.


----------



## jelliebabie

you maybe one of the lucky ones jo! And you being on nights is to our advantage as ur on here more often haha x hi gem :wave:


----------



## molly85

is that so you can keepmy pma up? mmmmmm bacon and cream cheese on toast


----------



## molly85

Kirsty and Karen(?) how are you Iseen Diane is still wotching come dine with me


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo, yup watchin cum dine wiv me! And u workin nites is gud cos i hav sum1 tn chat to when no1 else is on! Hahaha, and to keep ur pma up lol. Luv ya mojo! :hugs: im really tired today. Can i have that as a symptom please? X


----------



## molly85

yepgo for it Diane.
I'm wotching a BBC4 documentry on the closing of the asylums


----------



## jelliebabie

interesting? X


----------



## molly85

sort of i know the story this was a different angle


----------



## jelliebabie

come dine with me over. Wish i cud go dine with ness or brandy! Bbq sounds so gud. Must go get more strawberrys later x


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya!! yep ss di!!!!! ive got lots lotiony cm is that a symptom or does it mean ov is comin?? xx


----------



## molly85

I think it means its happend Gem.I'v had oads and its gone quite gooky today


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks jo. think its happend 2, no more stretchy cm, had stretchy cm yesterday....well most of last week....so no idea wer im up2. not had my usual load tho, its strange!! am wonderin if the temp diff affects it lol. takin it as a gud sign tho ;) omg sed i wudnt ss hahahahaha!! not had any cramps like last month oooooo i hope this is a gud sign, never ever get that much lotionyness!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

wat dya mean gooky hun hahaha


----------



## molly85

not quiet EWCM andnot quite lotiony. a beutiful shade of yellow/green to. It looks like a I have cold down there lol. Pretty sure I don't have an infection.I think I had this last cycle or earlier this one


----------



## jelliebabie

yip, defo symptom gem :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

oo gooky :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi everyone..how's the day goin?

We had a braai (bbq) and the men watched Rugby while we gossiped. Now I'm sooo tired!

Waiting for another hr when DD goes to bed lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww jo i duno wat that means?? mine is just really white and milky lukin ewwww lol. best described as lotiony. have u got any di?? xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi brandy sounds like uv had a gud day :) 
my mum asked me and oh 4 a bbq but ive just gone on all meats 4 a month or so now. so didnt fancy it!! oh wants 2 go the pub....duno if i can get up of the couch xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, they made lots of meat..I'm not a meat fan so had salads and bread.

Yalls symptoms are sounding great :D


----------



## xGemxGemx

fink im gona go spend some time wiv oh. mite do a test hahahahaha not tha thers any point yet!! xxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Enjoy lol xo

I'm gonna crash..not even 10 pm yet, but can't keep my eyes open.

<3


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi all, 

Great weather today, can't believe it, hope it lasts...

well i'm about 4/5 dpo no other symptoms today but breaking out in spots on my chest/arms - why does that happen when it's good weather and you want to wear strappy tops :wacko:

Jo - don't envy you with the night shifts and trying to sleep on a day like this - my dad is a paramedic and shifts are rubbish!


----------



## molly85

I'm back


----------



## molly85

i get more spots onmy chest than face yucky. I don't mind nights the first is always rubbish though


----------



## xGemxGemx

eugh think i spoke 2 soon, sorry tmi but ive had dirrahea all evenin, and i had that last cycle 2 bout now so it dusnt look good!! got bfn b4 hahaha wat was i expectin really, think im 4 dpo maybe?? oh went pub by hiimself seen as i got tha runs lol sorrrrry ladies not wat u wana hear. dus any1 else ever get this?? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Anyone out there?


----------



## molly85

It's the heat gemwhih is why I hate being bunged up when your bodies hot one of the quickest ways to loose heat is to poop. progesteron heats you


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi jo xxx just gona pik oh up frm th pub down the road , ill be bak 2 chat in 5 minxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo u r so clever so full of facts lol i love it!!! brb xxxx


----------



## molly85

his legs not working lol?


----------



## xGemxGemx

so tha prob defo means ive ovd and hav lots of progesterone!!! woooopppppyyy pooooopy dooooooo!!!!!! xxxxxxx right best go or hell be avin a nother pint n il av t wait :( xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol we liv on the main rd its gud few miles hahaha im 2 soft tho haha xxx


----------



## molly85

awwww


----------



## xGemxGemx

bk
i 6y


----------



## xGemxGemx

HIYA was just sayin bk and my kitten posted th rest lol

went 2 tesco n got sum fruit n fibre hope it helps?
are you at wrk hun?? xxxxx


----------



## molly85

pardon?


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol was just typin and my kitten jumped on my laptop hahahaha


----------



## xGemxGemx

when ru next testing jo?


----------



## molly85

yup sat her typing and working


----------



## molly85

tomorrow afternoon when I wake up I think


----------



## molly85

funny kitty


----------



## molly85

bannanas


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol. yay 4 testin!! what do u do jo?? ur always so busy xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

diahorreoa is also a pregnancy symptom gem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

I am a support worker in a mental health rehab unit. Every so ooften I runn off an do something , weekends can be quiet


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi di, yer ive googled it but its also not lol. had it last month!! not had all the cramping of last month tho.....im prayin that the lotiony thick white cm is a sign!! howa u hun?? i reckon with the diarrea ( ooooo mingin) that ov has been now. listen 2 me , promised myself i wudnt ss hahahahah an am testin at 4dpo lol xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

u that must be interestin! gosh it is soooooooo hot!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

wen ru testin di?xxx


----------



## molly85

yeah it is fills ya brain up.


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

my laptop is bein annoyin grrrrrr


----------



## molly85

mobile internet is rubbish


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it is. Alfredo is a cheesy sauce but the one I use is green lentils and onion and garlic powder and other stuff its so good.


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem Diaherra and constipation are symptoms and I have both :blush:

Lotiony cm is but I didnt have this time. I have luehkorrea (sp?) its a thick or watery and whitish or yellowish tinge. Sometimes I feel like I am leaking .lol


----------



## molly85

I have roast dinner awaiting me


----------



## shaerichelle

Yum Jo. I can eat so much.


----------



## shaerichelle

My symptoms at 8 dpo: :)

HOT when woke up
teeth pain
leg pain
pain in armpit by breasts. left side
very gassy
backache 
headache
tender breasts
acne

9dpo
gassy! Bloated at end of night tonight
pain in armpit
painful boobies. 
very tired at 9 pm.
twinges around belly button (still have these going on, but not as strong)
heartburn
increased sex drive
increased appetite
acne (still have acne issues)
tender breasts


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummmm ummmm jo. shan mine is similar. omgggg so disgustin bt ive jus had it again!! it wont stop!! and im sooooo hot


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks shan , i hav some of those symptoms but cud be anythin!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I was so hot like I stated above! I am usually the cold one.. DH keeps his blankets on and now I dont lol.

Diane that is a stable chart!

Jo yours isnt to shabby:) Love it..


----------



## shaerichelle

I sometimes feel like I pee myself Gem. Its really runny like that too.


----------



## shaerichelle

Alright bbl cause DH and I are gonna go look at bikes.


----------



## molly85

how did you find out what that stuff was called shan? it's the cmthat make you look like ya lady bits have acold right?
Yep I am starving tooo. my poor collegue mus think i'm going to explode


----------



## molly85

oh yeah constantly moist I thought it had gone this morning then wham half a ton of snot when i wiped.
SHan I demansd a darker test


----------



## molly85

I have cramps in the area near mybelly button but just thought it was wind or my rubbish digestion system same went with my arthritis it just didn't like the weather


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks shan xx

dont know if i need 2 go BD still?? hahaha wat dya think??

ummmm can cats sense pregnancy?? dont fink so, wishfulthinkin , my cat is being so strange around me lol


----------



## jelliebabie

shan have u swallowd a dictionary? Lol. Lukoreah? Lol. Hmm, stable chart shan? Is that a good thing? Must admit my charts neva been so stable lol. Gem, ive testd 3 times today :rofl: too many hpts! Is that possible? Lol hi jo x


----------



## jelliebabie

jo cramps nr naval gud implantation sign! :thumbup: gem, apparently cats can pick up on it and become more clingy! Nw wheres my 4 got t6? Lol x


----------



## xGemxGemx

di ur mad!! aww she keeps comin an sittin on top of my tummy and makin funny miaow noises 2day!! its weird cos since we got the kitten last week shes been really distant, but tonite she is all over me. oh noticed it!! shes sat rite next to me now!! and shes followin me everywer. i just think itd be mad if i got my bfp!! think im goin to bed cos the laptop is bein weird! its sooooo hot prob b bak on in bit cos wont be able to sleep!! nite nite, luuuuuvvv u all, i think were going to all get r bfps next week!! jo those belly button twinges r all good!!! they r one of the biggest signs!!! woooop woooop i want those 2!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

lol. right i amhere with my roastdinner prepared half an hour


----------



## jelliebabie

9dpo jo! Woop! Hav a gud rest gem :hug:


----------



## molly85

hiccaburps, dogs that think they are cats do the samething


----------



## molly85

do they?


----------



## molly85

where are all the american girls DIane?


----------



## jelliebabie

us british gals not gud enuf jo? Haha, kidin, well, its saturday nite and some people actually have a social life :rofl:


----------



## molly85

Whats a social life?
Hmmm i was thinking it had gone quiet with just us 2 here


----------



## molly85

Damn I am falling out of my new 38 DD bra


----------



## molly85

can have bloated because i ate loads?


----------



## molly85

1 in 10 chances atleast of a :bfp: today if I am destinned for 1 this cycle


----------



## jelliebabie

its a private party jo! Woohaah! :wine: bloatd, add it babe! The more points the better! X


----------



## molly85

no more points I have 41 for 9 dpo :(


----------



## jelliebabie

excitd 4 u jo! 9dpo! Time is flyin! Am going to poas, again! You have put me in the mood. Whats the odds for bfp 7dpo goin into 8dpo?


----------



## molly85

More people!


----------



## molly85

idon't think they give any. go for it anywho


----------



## molly85

shan how did the bike shopping go?


----------



## jelliebabie

wont even bother posting result


----------



## jelliebabie

i order everyone to have bfps before nxt weekend!


----------



## molly85

no excitement just yet then Diane? How you doing with the 50 pack?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo let me look it up when I started to get bloated.

Gem cats can sense it

Diane... lol. I know I didnt spell it right


----------



## shaerichelle

Its leukorrhea 

6dpo twinges around belly button
7dpo I was really bloated..


----------



## molly85

I just ate a really big meal so my own fault I was bloaty


----------



## molly85

Ijust looked taht up sounds about right. Obviously I have a hormone inbalance so makes sence


----------



## molly85

omg I'm wotching something called wiz and toto ran off my heart was in my mouth reminded me of mollly running off


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo after I ate by the end of the day it was huge bloat.


----------



## molly85

this was more just full. Tomuch tummy to see anything else


----------



## molly85

Wheres Nicole SHan?


----------



## shaerichelle

Shes reading lol.


----------



## mommaof3

Wheww what a day thought I was gonna have to go to the car wash just to get clean fishing with a 2 year old is a nasty business lol


----------



## molly85

Lol now I see her where has she gone?


----------



## molly85

night timetv is just weird


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Nicole what a day. I cant believe I am almost going to bed.

Tried to talk to DH about baby names he said that we will name the baby when they were born :shock: :nope: I said.. we need two names for a boy and two names for a girl. lol


----------



## molly85

NICOLE!

Atleast matts organised on names if not baby stuff


----------



## mommaof3

Ive been peed on my a fish and pond moss flung in my hair and im not even gonna go into detail about the wrom slime UGH lol


----------



## molly85

peed on?????? slime what the heck happens in your house hold


----------



## mommaof3

lol I caught a fish was takeing it off the hook and it decided to pee on me and the worms were extremly slimy and just nasty lol


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG I think I would have hurled right there.

I cant handle stuff right now. No hurling but the smells and certain things DH says makes me gag. He ate a banana yesterday and he had to rinse his mouth out or not talk to me..


----------



## molly85

eugh banana breath


----------



## mommaof3

it was a little ruff lol but if it had been 2 weeks ago I would have been pukeing everywhere


----------



## shaerichelle

Glad your MS has settled. Mine is getting worse no hurling but I swear I feel it sometimes. I always need food in my belly.


----------



## molly85

I'm joining in as I feel sick for half my cycles.I had a little reflux earlier thought my head would end upin the toilet


----------



## molly85

Kel


----------



## mommaof3

well dh took us to breakfast this am I gagged all the way there and couldnt hardly eat but it passes pretty fast and doesnt last all day like it use to but certain smells still get me


----------



## molly85

breakfast out sounds soooo nice


----------



## mommaof3

my belly is a little icky now my dinner hasnt settled well and im so tired feels like I havnet slept in days


----------



## molly85

saying that I wanted chicken korma for breaky


----------



## molly85

aww poor tummy


----------



## mommaof3

UGH Jo we go every weekend I know I shouldnt complain but dh only wants to go to the same place and he has to go early in the am and my belly doesnt settle untill around 10 or later


----------



## molly85

eatting early is wrong unless i'm on anearly then I need the energy


----------



## mommaof3

well we were up at 7am and he was ready to go I hadnt even got woken up yet he doesnt understand I dont get 2 hours straight sleep Im up peeing or my siatic nerve is acting up if I lay a certain way on my hip for to long the pain is pretty bad


----------



## shaerichelle

I have to eat before DS gets on the bus. If I dont I am sick for hours! But I cant eat eggs anymore.. I cant cook them gagging galore.

Jo get some apple cider vinegar with the mother.. Its all natural and swiggle a cap full before dinner. It will have your acid reflux gone in a few days:)


----------



## molly85

oh ouchy, matts the opposit just won't get up unless it's for work or sport


----------



## molly85

oh it's not regular SHan it was a one off thank god


----------



## mommaof3

Ugh I have heartburn setting in again tonight old wives tales says the more heartburn you have the more hair the baby has well let me tell you that isnt the case ive had it so bad I was throwing up from it and all my kids have been born almost bald lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao. I had it bad with Saben and he had a head full of hair.


----------



## mommaof3

My daughter had some but the boys had hardly any but she has the thickest head of curly hair ive ever seen


----------



## shaerichelle

With my crazy natural curls and Senthils hair we are bound to have a kid with curly hair.

I need to go to bed. so tired. I feel drunk ugh

night


----------



## mommaof3

Nigth Shan getting read to head that way myself sleep well


----------



## mommaof3

well I think ill go to bed myself just plum wore out tonight it was a fun day felt good to be able to go do something and not feel so sick NIGHT LADIES


----------



## molly85

nite shan


----------



## molly85

hey rachael


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Jo


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya woke up 2 filled out boobs, really hot but it is here at mo, and ewcm?? fort i had already ov'd, and my cat is being weird again sitting on my belly and following me round hahahaha. how was the weddin rach? xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Good thanks!! I'm bored of ss this month so I've not thought about it much. Xxx I'm very tired from yesterday gonna have to nap


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooooo wer on page 1984 year i was born!!! ummmmm fxd bfp on page 2011 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya ness glad ms isnt as bad xxx had a lil peek at ur journal yest, ur bump is gorgeous!! soooo cute! think im goin 2 get ready 2 go the beach with oh xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hello ladies! Ooh bfps page 2010 or 11! Ok my temps down again, is it down enuf for i.d? Hmm ooh the excitement lol. Jos temp was down ALOT this morning! I.d? Woopie! That girls pg! X


----------



## shaerichelle

love the chart, Diane Yup could be ID I think I had it at cd 7.

Rach yours looks good too

Jo, yours is high good sign:)


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shan, jo is stil to update hers when shes up. Her presleep temp was very low tho so gud sign x


----------



## shaerichelle

That is a good sign. For me this month my temps didnt change a whole lot and they are stabilizing a little now.:)

Well I need to spend time with the kiddos and my mom is coming too from NY.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Everyones charts are lookin good :D I'm so excited!!!!!!!

Morning Shan :hugs:

I'm going to pick up DD and decide what creation to make for dinner. Neverending job, I tell ya.

Aww Toy Story is on..brings back so many memories. My lil brother used to watch it every single day without fail. So sweet.


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good day shan, u 2 brandy x


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill try. listening to a 7 yr old cry for no reason stinks.

You have a good day Diane. praying for that bfp for you!


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks shannon :flower: im so happy for you x


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you..:)

You are welcome.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaa diane xxxxxx
what u upto?? 
ive got loads of watery and lotiony cm today. hope its a symptom. xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey gemma! Hope its a symptom too! Im just chillaxing! Its just 2 hot, i hate it lol, dreaming of a lovely cool breeze x


----------



## molly85

Hello.

My temp was 35. something before I went to bed. I woke up a coupleof time during my night temps have ranged from 36.15 - 36.31 - 36.68 when I woke up to get up at 6pm god knows what happened there. Any one want to choose which one to put into ff?


----------



## xGemxGemx

ooooo so doo i fxd!! ummmm jo u kno im rubbish at temps, wish i cud help!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

i kno its so hot!! ive tied the house, done food shoppin, now need 2 do my work and i cba!! ive not had any cramps so far, thats a gud sign 4 me!! i hope all this cm isnt ov xxxxx


----------



## molly85

I wish I had ruddy slept well and not been woken by my bladder


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo, you should use the last one, I'd think..the one where you've had the most sleep is the most accurate. Never use temps before you sleep as they're not accurate enough.


----------



## molly85

i do the before sleep as a kinda comparison I never put it on. but then i was woken several times again it gives me choise lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol..Yeah I bet. I'd say pick the one where you got the most consecutive sleep. I know it's hard to do on night shift.


----------



## molly85

that would probably be 36.15 yikes


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Could be a true ID :D


----------



## molly85

errrr


----------



## jelliebabie

yip jo i wud go for 36.15 too! X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Mmmmhmm..Listen to us! :D


----------



## molly85

ok done have put other temps innotes


----------



## jelliebabie

nice chart jo! Even better when ur temp shoots up tomorrow :thumbup: hows the symptoms jo? X


----------



## jelliebabie

must go and do my 2nd poas of the day! Hehe


----------



## molly85

lol bath and work. scrambled egg did not slidedown as well as it could


----------



## jelliebabie

shudve cooked it 1st then jo. Lol x


----------



## molly85

oh grosss itwas well cooked. what to wear tonight hmmmm? my nipple tassles are in the wash


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol wats happpenin 2nyt then ey jo?? think im gona get a early nite girls...not feelin 2 good again, and got a headache, and cough. i think i need an inhaler, cos i can hear my chest wheezin an feels tight. so shit. jus need 2 go the docs really and stay off work 2mro xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hope u feel better soon gem xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks hun, want to believe its ss but think its a virus my sis has got it 2 xxxxx

how was ur weekend?? im crossin my fingers 4 the watery and lotiony cm thou, its meant to be a sign!! xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

5 days left till testin rach?? when ru proper testin hahaha xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

im soooooo excited 4 the bfps this month....xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i know this is sad but 2day i started cuttin up all the daddy words out out of my old pregnancy magz. im gona make a card or somethin 4 oh wen i get my bfp! even if its next month or 5 months or another 12 months time :) and il just leave it 4 him to find lol.


----------



## molly85

awww Gem thats sweet, hope you feel better soon


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo my nipple tassels dont fit anymore.


----------



## shaerichelle

feel better soon Gem. I feel like hell too with cold and all

my bbs hurt so bad I almost put ice on them


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww thanks u2 xx

just want it 2 be next week. dont we all though. 

night night everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm back, girlies. Just watched S Darko (Donnie Darko 2). What a weird movie lol. Donnie Darko was much better.

Hope you feel better, Gemmy


----------



## molly85

never seen it Brandy


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Don't bother then. 

I'm eating sour strawberry straws..mmmmmmmmmm!

Bedtime soon for me, so exhausted.

Ooh Dracula is on tv next. dangit.


----------



## molly85

lol I always thought it looked scary. I was just eatting drumstick sweets


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh got such a headache. And I'm so sick of going to bed without DH :( He's busy working in his office. He's still *here* just isn't available to me damnit lol.

*looks over longingly at his office*


----------



## molly85

Flash that man Brandy lure himout


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Too tired anyways lol. Your facebook keeps dying..and mine too! 

I'm gonna crash now. Gnight :hugs: I'll snooze some for you xo


----------



## molly85

night brandy its the mobile internet


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite randy brandy, never thought id ever hear you say that you you where too tired to get it on! Haha. Hey jo, u spied my chart yet? X


----------



## molly85

I have nice litle rise there


----------



## jelliebabie

i just knw ur gona have a lovely high temp tomorrow jo and :bfp: on tuesday :hugs: sorry your breasticles make u wana turn them to icicles shae x


----------



## jelliebabie

rise? Eh? Dont u mean drop?


----------



## molly85

lol i mant ya little peak I ambeing dippy the heats got to me. i just want to sleep


----------



## jelliebabie

fatigue. Number 243rd symptom 4 u jo.


----------



## molly85

thanks. You'd want to sleep to if you had been woken 3 times before you were due to get up then had to workon the hottest night of the year


----------



## jelliebabie

better workin at nite rather than during the sunshine hrs jojo. But, aww, i do have sympathy. Just think of the money x


----------



## molly85

why do people say that when not at work wahhhh.
well some potive news CP is high medium/firm and deffinatly closed


----------



## molly85

or maybe not so good


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Diane breasticle icesicle... And it kills on the inside and around the belly button and in the inside of it is painful.


----------



## jelliebabie

why not good jo? Is ur mum there shan? Inside belly button is sore shan? X


----------



## molly85

don't poke ya belly button shan. Ioccasionally clean theindide of mne with a cotton bud. Gross little hole


----------



## molly85

it has to be soft orff removes a point horrible thing
I amnow up to 41 points


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it is gross. 

The inside of it and around it I have twinges.. Otherwise the nausea I have in the morning and at night and a little breast pain I dont feel pregnant at all.

She is here...and thats all to be said :rofl:

Want a good read... Its me on my thoughts and ideas..
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/335345-all-natural-pregnancy-birth.html


----------



## molly85

I'm not a natural girl I wantpain meds all the way to 18 years lol


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh, going to read, but im with jo! The more pethadine the better, i wana get high! Lol but i would like a water birth! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Water births are great. better for the baby.


----------



## molly85

you can't have pethadine and water damn
W00t 10 and 9dpo's


----------



## molly85

shoot only 49 pts so far


----------



## jelliebabie

shan sweetie, i hope my response to ur thread doesnt upset you! Its just my opinion and only cos i care :hugs: my way of thinking with a water birth is that a bath helps with my af pains and maybe it would help with contractions? Dont know if thats true? And dont knw how readily available it would be in the uk? Hmmm if i could just get that bfp! Stupid body!


----------



## jelliebabie

damn! Pethadine wins! :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

everyone has their choice.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!


----------



## molly85

ruddy voda phone had to use office PC to top up internet wizzing back up past a tarantula now


----------



## Shey

how's everyone tonight?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi sheena. Hws things? Terantula jo? Haha. Slight exageration? Lol. At least ur bk on :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Right I am backup here now
Shan you have stirred up a whole can of worms there and I'm only on the first page. 
You know my views jabs are good you would hate it if your LO got meningitis and lost their hearing or a limb or their life just because you didn't give them a vaccine with tiny risks, I'm not sure where you get your info from but it needs a serious review.
YOur sweet and loving and doing what you believe is best for you and and your fakmily and thats all that matters


----------



## molly85

Oh no diane allspiders in this house have a 2 inch knee span


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: jo. I dont mind spiders. Especially ones that eat wasps! Big respect! Lol


----------



## Shey

hey Diane things are aight just felt like reading yesterday so i stayed of the computer yesterday.


----------



## molly85

ohhh I remember reading only do it in the bath these days.

Shan totally no offence meant towards you. Iwork in the healthcare system I'm preprogramedand prejabbed. If I wasn't a wimp I would gowith naturalbirth. Hugs


----------



## jelliebabie

reading anything interesting sheena? I used to love reading books. Now only read real life story mags. Must get bk into good books


----------



## molly85

ah fiction then Diane lol


----------



## molly85

i love a good lovey dovey novelthen matt nicks them and reads them in the toilet he gets ahead of me and takes the micky. Gah wish I was at home loads of house work to do


----------



## jelliebabie

i love true life stories. So gripping. Have u not house trained that man of urz? Tut tut. Your house should be spotless for u coming hme x


----------



## molly85

lol we coth work 50 hour weeks at the mo or it feels that way so when we have time off we collapse


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi all... Question... Has anyone had the runny slimy goo? now turn white creamy cm? GRRR these Women things I'm no good at...

Hows everyone been... Miss chatting with ya :)


----------



## Shey

Diane I was re-reading the vampire academy series by Richelle Mead! really good series. can't get enough of these books.

Kim I never had that happen before could be a good sign


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Shey, I'm hoping so... ;)

I hear there are a few BFP's here already... Someone POAS now, its been forever since I could... going to the doctor tomorrow to see what is going on, I'm not going to do a HPT either...


----------



## molly85

better descriptionplease kim. doesit resemble clear snot all stretchy like a cold ? or clear snot like an allergy?


----------



## Shey

i can't do that until im with someone


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Clear snotty type... lol really like I sneezed and alot of gooy stuff... now creamy cm My temp has been up too, which is'nt normal because I'm cold all the time


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shey said:


> i can't do that until im with someone

Sorry Shey... What happened to the BF?


----------



## molly85

was the snot all stretchy?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

not really and its deffo not an infection, no stinky :haha: It was just gross.. I wiped and there was this watery stretchy slimy stuff and I know its not OV, I know what that looks like... regardless I'm gonna visit my dr. tomorrow for a check up... Oh I have a cyst on my right ovary, which could of burst... thats what my mom says, but I still have a lil temp?


----------



## shaerichelle

kim is it watery sometimes?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It was once, then 2 days later I started ovulating... I really think my cyst has burst... No pain or cramps or funky stuff... lol

How are you doin Lil Mamma


----------



## shaerichelle

hi shey


----------



## molly85

Shan you still talking to me?
Ohh no idea then Kim CMis just weird


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah I know right... oh well, I'm not sweating it... and my cervix is way high too. I'll find out soon enough :haha: I'm eating strawberry yogurt and pretzels... WTF... :haha:


----------



## molly85

you sure your not PG eugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

yup jom just really tired


----------



## shaerichelle

kim mine was high few days ago and just fimred up


----------



## molly85

awww. soglad your at homeI'm really tierd andhave to fight through monday rush hour traffic to get home when I'm done here


----------



## molly85

firm shan? I keepreading it'smeant to besoft.mine has now dissapered upwadsandconsidering AF is due in 5 days this has to be good


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I know jo:(

nite.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It says its rises and supposed to be Soft High and Closed

I found this.. Your cervix stays high and soft if you're pregnant, and gets low and firm during af. 

Night Shannon.. and thanks for your help ;)


----------



## molly85

i'm taking highand closed first time I have ever noticed it closed. I can usualy get a tip ofmy finger in its little mouth


----------



## molly85

Aww night Shan have a good sleep


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> i'm taking highand closed first time I have ever noticed it closed. I can usualy get a tip ofmy finger in its little mouth

LOL your too much Molly... I hear your having many promising signs of a BFP coming... WOOT WOOT... Awesome...

They say Its soft, high and closed but if you have had a child they say it will be open a lil... who knows... :haha:


----------



## molly85

no children here lol. 

I'm good at tmi


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I've learned that... :haha: I really hope you get your BFP this month... :hugs:

I was tempted to get a HPT but I decided not too... oh and my bb's are dark too... I was'nt supposed to be pregnant till July soooo who knows... that is what was predicted... TWINS too ;) A boy and girl... :happydance:

Hell Jo maybe we'll be bump buddies!!


----------



## molly85

lol nothing to say you wnt get a :bfp: first. whats going on with that man of yours?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHH He's MIA Again... Screw him,. I got what I want... :haha: He'll be back... He always comes back... IF I am, preggo I'm going to hold off a few months before I tell him...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Soooooooo When are YOU going to test JO????


----------



## molly85

lol mean girl. Ithink we'd tellour family on 20th june on fathers day have to get 3 fathers day cards


----------



## molly85

next test will be thursday afternoon. 10mui


----------



## molly85

thursday???? I meant tuesday


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh wow.. Your way stronger than I am... I'd be buying the house up with HPT's LOL... I'd be doing 2 day until then... Come on test tomorrow... hehee

Cool... Fathers day... That would be a good day to drop the news on him... :haha: and it would be double funny if I had twins... hehehe


----------



## molly85

lol Matt will know before then. If my thyroids not under controlyet I have a higher risk of MCing so early test and probably more blood work eugh.Lovely black bruise from th east attempt. Oh I have tests I just can't get hold of more at the moment


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow.. I pray that everything is OK and you turn out to get your BFP... I know how you feel, I don't have money for a test at all... 

Do you have mild cramps here and there and your body temp is higher?


----------



## molly85

yup I put down on my list cramps but there no way near AF cramps. lol I'm wishing she'll be here on Saturday just to rub my face in it


----------



## Shey

well ladies im calling it a night. im sleepy and cant keep my eyes open. ttyl night night and sweet dreams


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Molly... EWWW... lol Yeah I know I'm not no where near AF either... I guess I just need to just chill out and wait it out... lol If I'm still warm in the morning like I am now I'm gonna still make my drs appt... Would'nt that be awesome if they were like... um your pregnant... :haha: I'd Freak... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nite Nite Shey... :wave: Sweet dreams.... :hugs:


----------



## molly85

night Shey


----------



## molly85

Deffinatly Shey. I get my blood results from my check up back later today would be funny if they said the same thing lol. They won't.gah need to pee again 2 flights of stairs to the loo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So Jo what are your symptoms...

Mine started out with the mild cramps, tired, emotional, nausea, dry mouth, diarrea, then constipated, headaches on and off, bbs are huge, dark too, but minimal appetite.. ? don't forget the wet watery slimy goo, now creamy cm, cervix postion is high and soft... "crossing fingers its promising!!" Oh and a tugging feeling around my belly button... lol


----------



## molly85

ok remeber mine can be linked to ether my medication or my thyroid.
Temps up 
cramps
constipation (have taken a low dose of senna and pre biotic yoghurts)
generally hot (weather her is hot though)
tiered
peeing loads (being woken when i'masleep by bladder)
Nausea
Hungry.
Spots (occassionally, found some on my back eugh)
fatigue
have ahead ache
swollen feet (probably from the heat)
loads of CMmainly creamy gooky,slightly stretchy

Oh nips go from comfy to tender, not sure on boobs their allways huge and take me by suprise


lol


think thats it


----------



## molly85

oh hade heart burn and had some odd cramps round belly button pass pn what that is


----------



## molly85

and the old cp high and closed


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG!! JO YOUR PREGNANT!! :happydance: 

HOLY CATFISH.... WOOHOOOO... GIRL :test: :test: :test:


----------



## molly85

lol
I am not PG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BUt I do seem to have ovulated so good month. Okmust submit to the power of the bladder


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

1st sign I got when I was pregnant before, especially when I had to get out of bed during the night... I'm telling you YOUR PREGNANT... 
Oh Wow I cannot believe your going to wait till next Tuesday... I have been tempted so many times but I'm not going to... I'll just have to wait out the storm I guess... I kinda feel like a yeast infection is coming GRRRR is that a good sign... :haha: I'm just gonna bite the bullet and go to the drs in the afternoon... I'll send ya a private message when I found out whats up... Wishing you the best girlie... 

Well I'm heading off to bed... Its almost 1am here... lol Thank you so much for the convo.. everyone seems to pop off when I get on hehe...

Nite Nite babes... I know your BFP is coming... Its just around the corner... :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Shoot I just got back I only menat the 25th I am not that restrained lol which for me is tomorrow afternoon lol. Sleepwell Kim good chatting


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Can't wait to hear the good news...

I noticed that my back has been breaking out?? now if the cramps would stop I could go to sleep... LOL I think I'm just too excited to sleep... :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg everyone needs to test now that I'm awake! lol


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. how are we all. I have no symptoms so think I'm out but I'm in a good mood today so I don't care!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

No symptoms doesn't mean anything :D Glad you're in a good mood regardless though. That's always lovely.


----------



## Nixilix

How are u my lovely xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing really good! I'm feeling great today. My hair isn't frizzy..its just perfect curly thanks to a new mousse I tried out..haha, crazy how a good hair day makes a woman feel huh.

We're about to go run some errands. Fun fun. Hope you have a glorious day!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! 

sorry I've not been on much over the weekend the heat has been a bit much for me and suffered with headaches and exhaustion most of the weekend boo! Sat in the shade for a bit yesterday while Mark did the garden and the family bbq was very tiring too but was lovely! 

Anyone wish to update me? Any bfp's please? 

I'm on edge here!! xx


----------



## Nixilix

None that I'm aware of!!


----------



## Nessicle

boo! When do you plan to officially start testing then Rachel?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They're all coming up though :D


----------



## Nixilix

I start testing 3 days ago ;) thought
I saw a line this morning but there is defo not one!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's still early!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey rach! Ur chart is looking good chick :thumbup: hi nessie, boo to those headaches. Try and keep well hydrated babe. Hi randy. Glad ur having a good hair day x


----------



## Loren

iyaaa di!!!sorry havnt been on, BFN haha am all shakey today!!! had 2 bbqs this wkend n tday i feel wierdly off my cake hahaha like ive taken drugs!!!CD30 today and stil no sign of AF  wtf is she playn at!!!and am burnt probs y am shakey haha how r u babs? sorry to hear ur getn hedaches ness but gd on the gd fam bbq!!! most ppl find out BFP wen they feel ther out chick!!bt gd that ur in a gd mood!!! iyaaa brandy!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

oh and as u can see from my sig that few of the girls rnt purple ther orange ther the BFP girlies and i would like to request by erly june i WANT the rest of u in ORANGE!!!!!that is a warning as of today!!!haha xxxxx


oh and GEM & DIANE did use get ur reading back??xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Your chart is good too diane! Nice dip! When u testing? I'm gonna test again when I get home!! Hope af comes soon Loren.. Or. Suprise bfp!!!

If witch comes for me it wouldn't actually be the end of the world his month cause I'm going Barcelona a wk thursdY!! Yay!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hiya Gem..dang, being burnt sucks! No wonder you feel a bit off. I could use a nice burn tho..I'm soooo white lol. I saw a tanned girl at the store today and then I felt quite inferior. Funny how that works. Or maybe it's just me!


----------



## Loren

thanxxxx rachh, oooo what u goin to barcelona for hun??just a hol?? hope u have a lvly time...how was the wedding?xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Barcelona! Ooooh I'm jealous :D


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hiya Gem..dang, being burnt sucks! No wonder you feel a bit off. I could use a nice burn tho..I'm soooo white lol. I saw a tanned girl at the store today and then I felt quite inferior. Funny how that works. Or maybe it's just me!

haha its loren brandy!!! haha. inoooo it dusnt hurt hurt its itchy!!! no thats not just u i hate tanned ppl, cz i dnt tan really i have to resort to false tan!and i have found a great 1 that goes on really gd and looks natural :D xxxx how r u hun?? omg 4gt to say on the beach yday mornin b4 brads aunties bbq and this girl was annoying me alls i cud c was her back and she was absoloutly covered in oil right so we wer saying we hope she burns then............. she turned round and must have been about 7-8MONTHS PREGNANT!!!! and her bump was covered in baby oil!!!wtf y does god allow these pathetic ppl to carry children!!! i was so angry but i cudnt go over and say anythin because who am i to tel her, but i did walk past and give her abit of the old scouse ways hahah i stared and when i got closer i sed "u make me fuking sick u disgrace" and just carried on walking left her baffled haha she was about 25-28 but that could have been the exsesive sunbathing making her luk older than what she maybe was.silly bitch made me so angry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya loreeennn! Missed ya babe! How long are ur cycles normally? Late af usually means late ov! You mite have caught that eggy after all :yipee: rach, ive been testing every day since 1dpo! :haha: have used up 22 tests :shock: HAPPY 2000 PAGES! :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wine: :flasher: :bunny: :wacko: :yipee:


----------



## jelliebabie

^^^^^^^ almost! :haha:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hiya loreeennn! Missed ya babe! How long are ur cycles normally? Late af usually means late ov! You mite have caught that eggy after all :yipee: rach, ive been testing every day since 1dpo! :haha: have used up 22 tests :shock: HAPPY 2000 PAGES! :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wine: :flasher: :bunny: :wacko: :yipee:

missd ya too sweety pie!!!!! wel the 1st cycle after MC was 31 days, march was 29days and aprils was 27 days.i didnt take much notice to how long they wer b4 the MC because i had no clue about it all haha.oooooo hope so if i OVd around when i BD'd i shud get AF or not around 27th-30th.so we'll c :D hahaha girl after my own heart!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx did u get ur jenny renny thing bk its been frign 2days ana alf xxxxxx and yayyyy i popped 2000 pages cherry!!!!!hahaha xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

no, not had reading! Have u? Hahaha loza! U told her! :growlmad: :haha: ur stories crack me up! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahahaha, thats the only cherry left 4 you to pop :shock: :rofl: so, what u up to today? Hows the miamonsta?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Loren! So sorry LOL..I'm a ditz.


----------



## Loren

nope havnt had mine either!!!! hahaha she had to be told sumthin silly cow that heat yday was too much!!!and dusnt she no she could really harm her baby even with out the oil!!! i burnt and i had no oil or sunlotion on!!!grrrrr haha.oh yer i got so upset yday in the bbq!!!!!......

brad was assing round with me with the hose and the ball then his brother asked him wud he go to lancaster with him for a couple of hrs and left me which i didnt mind but i was left with brads brothers GF and his auntie and cousins and his cousins GF.....it startd off me playing with brads brothers girlfrends little girl which made me think awwww this time next yr this could have been me, then nicola (brads brothers OH) sed shes 37 in july so times running out so ther trying 4 a baby i was like :| noooooo but obv acted happy 4 them, then the rest of them wer tlkin about how funy brads cousins little girl is and bleev it or not her name is Millie!haha so that added to it then they wer all talking about pregnancy, birth, babys and then to top it all off!!! brads cousin and his GF turned up she was pregnant with 7weeks to go i was like :| wtf is this haha wen i told brad all about it lastnyt and had a little cry, i thort he was going to say o stop bein stupid but he was actually fuming he sed havnt they got no remorse atall, ur sitting ther listening to all that and they no the MC is stil raw to u.it wernt ther fault but i had nower to go to get away frm the convo, really upset me!!!xxxxxx oh and to add nicolas little girl now calls brads mum nana so that upset me to, its silly really but just the way u feel cnt help really can u xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Happy 2000 pages! Xxxx


----------



## Loren

hahahaha ino!!!but if i feel upto it when mias older i'm going to get her cherry popped n have sum babys, sell them but keep 1 :) so i have 1 cherry i may pop but upto now i dnt think i wil!!! wel at the min i'm in the garden with the miamonster listening to abit of Dr Hook with mia sitting unda my legs, got to get a shower n get dressed soon tho its my Nans 60th birthday today :) bless.shes fine just bein a little brat as per usual haha shes startd chewing the curtains now!!!little bitch!!!and the kid next doors frisby came over into our garden wen we wer out and he cnt have it bk shes ate half of it hahahah oops.hows cookie monster!!??xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahah its ok brandy its the baby eating ur brain cells lol.how long left til ur gender scan hun??xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Loren, Diane! yeah the headaches are pants but just gotta deal with them I suppose!

Rachel still early chick so don't let that PMA go! Oooh Barcelona is lovely how come you're off there? Long weekend? 

Loren bless ya sorry you're feeling down but that's only natural chick :hugs: I hope you get a surprise bfp - a friend in the softcups thread wasn't even ttc the month she got her bfp (she's about 5 days behind me!) she only bd'd once just before her peak on the CBFM and wham! So you never know chica 

Brandy I'm white as a sheet too don't worry ha ha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

2 more daysssssssss! Wednesday morning :D


----------



## Nessicle

yay brandy! I'm soooo excited for you never mind you :haha: 

My 12 week scan is next Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Loren, Diane! yeah the headaches are pants but just gotta deal with them I suppose!
> 
> Rachel still early chick so don't let that PMA go! Oooh Barcelona is lovely how come you're off there? Long weekend?
> 
> Loren bless ya sorry you're feeling down but that's only natural chick :hugs: I hope you get a surprise bfp - a friend in the softcups thread wasn't even ttc the month she got her bfp (she's about 5 days behind me!) she only bd'd once just before her peak on the CBFM and wham! So you never know chica
> 
> Brandy I'm white as a sheet too don't worry ha ha

ur welcum huni, thanx babe :hugs: ino i was fine but all that tlk yday was just like :| woah too much to handle, the like 3 stages wer ther haha 1 was trying for a baby, 1 was about to pop and then a little girl bopn round shoutin my name to play with her, and then wen jodie sed Millie i was lyk :| fuk sake haha.ooooooooo that does bring sum hope thanx chick, i went the docs btw and she sed give it few more months and if no joy then she will send me.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thats good news about the docs but defo don't give up hope yet sweetie. 

Can't believe that about Millie :hugs: sucks big time! I used to like the name Noah but everyone is calling their kid it so it's a bit common now totally gone off it! Good job as Mark hates it lol xxx


----------



## Loren

ooooooo excitement a bout the gender scan in 2days :D :D :D :D

and ur 12 weeks scan next wk ness :D :D :D :D

ino its madness shes the only kid ino calld millie, bit silly callen her millie when brads cousins little girl is millie but stil i like the name lol.awww noah is so cute i dnt no any 1calld noah not even grown up ppl lol.haha not many men do, so have u picked any possible names so far??xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh, i like kayden for a boy! Loren! Haha, mia a mum? She will probs eat the pups! :shock: she eats everything else! :haha: :hug: babe. Things mustve been hard yesterday babe! But i promise, once u get bfp, that pain wont be even nearly as raw, and the next get together, u wil be chatin wiv them n ur heart wil be in it! :hugs: promise babe! Ok ladies goin for a nap. Bbiab luv yas x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> ooh, i like kayden for a boy! Loren! Haha, mia a mum? She will probs eat the pups! :shock: she eats everything else! :haha: :hug: babe. Things mustve been hard yesterday babe! But i promise, once u get bfp, that pain wont be even nearly as raw, and the next get together, u wil be chatin wiv them n ur heart wil be in it! :hugs: promise babe! Ok ladies goin for a nap. Bbiab luv yas x

ooohh i love kayden, b4 brad popd up with jack i wantd jayden haha similarrr!!! hahahaha thats wat i thort!!!and its alittle bi of a put off because the average amount of pups she can have is 11 AVERAGE wtf haha.imagine little donkeys that many runen round ad crak up.ad be given them away if mia hadnt alredy ate them lol.that y i wna w8 til shes older so shes atleast a little more wiser.thanks babe :hugs: :) i hope so, have a nice nap sweety, love uuuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxx wel my nanny kathleen is 60 today so i have to go get redy n go grace her with my precense haha or oweva u spell it!! cyas all later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx lv yassss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning all... Happy 2000 pages.. I know Me and Jo took over 3 pages last night... :haha:

Great news Brandy and Ness... Can't wait to hear about your scan... :)

Rachel, its still too early I'd wait a day or two and retest then... I see another BFP coming...

Loren, keep that chin up, from the sounds of it ur pregnant already... Woot woot! I have a friends son that is named Kaden but with a C... I love that name.. perfect Jayden is a real popular name here ;)

Diane, your testing too :happydance: I seen you on last night but you disappeared... lol

I'm still having a warm temp, heartburn GRR and a ton of promising symtoms :happydance:

I chatted with Jo and she is getting her blood work today, testing Tuesday woohooo


----------



## Loren

oh and ive told brad i'm giving him 3 months to get me pregnant and if it hasnt happend i'm leaving him for michael buble and i will have his babys!!! he is the sexiest man alive and that voice :O jesus christ!!!!yum yum yum!!!!!hahaha xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

thanx kim!!! :hugs: i hope sooo, awwww its sich a cute name!!!fab.

ooooooooh love the symptoms and temps chick!!!!!!very very very promisin chick!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Loren... I'd email Jenny to see what is up on your reading.. maybe she does'nt do them on the weekend :haha:... I had to email her because it was like 15 hours, that was torture but its all worth it.. I got another reading due on the 25th its more in debt, and I just got another one I should hear from today... I'm hooked...
I need a more definate answer. I was told a Girl and Boy on 2 different ladies, my friend did my cards Friday nite and it was TWINS a boy and girl... Woohoo... I'll be pregnant in July with a BFP in August :happydance: IF NOT Now... :haha:

Brandy your getting your gender scan OMG SOOOO Exciting... Its gonna be a boy ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Jenny was wrong for me. She said Sept 2010.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

She's had a pretty accurate readings, I've only seen a few off... I hope you are very pregnant, you so deserve it hun :hugs:

Have you gotten a postive test Shannon? I know my body says I'm pregnant but I'm gonna hold off until AF comes or get some blood work done first... I hate HPT's you know the headaches we got from using those... :haha:


Well I see everyone has bailed again... thanks for the convo ladies... this is why I don't post on here anymore... nice.....

Wishing everyone BFP's who arent' there yet...


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. I acidently clicked unsubscribe to thread, wondered why no one talking!!! Haha!! 

Thanks for your kind words hopin, shame I feel out! I haven't had a Reading and
don't think oh be impressed if I paid for one. Also I
the kind of person that thinks bout stuff like that! I've actually been more relaxed bout this cycle, as I said, no bfp wouldn't be a bad thing. It's a hen do in Barcelona! So xcited! 

Still gonna test twice a day! Might even
post tonigts tests if pc
let's me!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi kimmie! Nice to see u around! Your symptoms sound super promising! Im prayin 4 u! :hugs: sorry, didnt notice u on last nite, had to sleep. It was 3am lol. Bbiab x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I didn't bail..I promise!!!! :hugs: Just busy around here with tilers finishing up. I gotta do do the dinner thang now.

Latersss xo


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya xxx

wats up rach?? y u feel out?? i always feel out, think we r mentally preparin r selves 4 bfn incase af shows. ive had more cm today, nothin much else really hun and im takin that as a gud sign, cos ive had all the symptoms b4 and got bfn, then wen i got my bfp i had none. ive going the docs in an hour 4 my sore chest... :( maybe allergic 2 th kitten.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey babe hope u get on ok at the doctors. Tell them u r ttc so the prescribed something friendly xx I just feel too normal. Last time my boobs killed, now they just feel tender like normal af. Got no cm in pants by creamy "there"!! It's rubbish why is it so easy for some? If I don't get one this month it's 6th cycle. That's half
a year!!


----------



## Nessicle

I know it sucks Rach but hang in there sweetie - I know that's easy for me to say and I got so mad when AF turned up and I found out one girl who goes out doing drugs etc got pregnant with someone she'd only been with a month grrr it was infuriating!! She's still out partying every week and she's 7 months pregnant x


----------



## molly85

Hello All
HAs anyone seen Nicole she sems to have been M.I.A.forover 24 hours?
Families suck Loren when you least wnat them to lol
Look at you lot enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: hey Jo... OMG its like 80 degrees here... I had to crank up the AC bigtime... I'm soo damn hot... lol

I miss my Nicole... Its been a few days since I've heard from her too :( I hope she's OK... I know the ms has been on and off. Was'nt she due for her drs appt today?


----------



## molly85

I knew atleast one appointment was coming up I am sooo bad at that I'll forget my own appointments knowing me. I hope her and bump are ok


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right... I'm worried.. she always pops on and off here every day... I'm pretty sure it was today if not tomorrow. I'm praying everything is OK...
I'll probably forget mine too... except the gender scan... :haha:

Holy shit, I'm sooo craving HOT WINGS!! MMMMMMMMMM

How are you today... I'm Hot as all get out... GRRRRRRR


----------



## molly85

it's hot outside nice and cool inside.
all the symptoms are clering up except being tierd and nausea


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww rach hun u dont know yet!! i honestly never knew the first time!! no symptoms nothin... i got a nice surprise then...hahahaha wen i was on the pill and now im tryin everythin....4 6 months and its not appenin lol. u will get there babe xxxx

he gave me an inhaler and some prednisolone ...steroids?? hahhaaha i reminded him im ttc and he said id be okay...bearin in mind its a male lol. i best bloody had be hahaha. im really ill, he says its prob a virus, so im prob not gona get my bfp if im ill. :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Molly... I told you... YOUR PREGNANT... hehehe Aren't you getting your blood test results today?


----------



## molly85

oh yeah I only had my thyroid and measle immunitydone the HCA didn't like adding otherstuff without doctors orders. Thyroids looking good a present dose of medication. The Doctor will call me wednesday to update my medication


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Cool. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO When are you going to :test: :test: :test: :haha:


----------



## molly85

i did a cheeky 25mui earlier and nothing I am getting line eye though


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OH, WOW... Been there done that... I think I'm going to try to hold off till the :witch: shows... I had a irregular AF last month so I'm crossing my fingers that this time when I decide to do a test its POSITIVE!! I'm crossing my fingers, legs, toes and everything I can cross... :haha:

When is AF due Jo?


----------



## Nixilix

I hate line eye, I always get it! Well I'm preparing for af cause I can't be doing with THINKING I'm pregnant. And PMA will not get me pregnant.


----------



## molly85

lol Rachael. It'smy first decent month doing this and to be honest I'm bored already next cycle i'llnot think about it unless something major happens. 
AF is due on 29th so 5 dayssaturday when I'm on nights yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Woohoo... I'll be awaiting your news girlie ;) there are alot of girls testing this weekend... Its a holiday and I'll be out of town.. Gonna wait till the 2nd for me... or I may be brave enough to wait out to see if AF comes.... She better not... The temps I have had the last 4 days is while... I'm so damn hot all the time and thirsty too :haha:


----------



## molly85

can i please go to sleep?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YES YOU CAN... LOL I'm jumping off for a few... Lunch calls and I'm gonna hit the shower after that... Good chatting with ya girlie... Talk to ya later tater..

Get some rest lil mamma... ;)


----------



## Nixilix

Mmmmm pizza. Now time for icecream.


----------



## molly85

pizza??????
I want chips and cheese. hmm have time will cook


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls! Kim, remember to cross ur eyes too and especially ur legs if the ex comes knocking :haha: hopin 4 u babe :hugs: hey jojo :kiss: gem :wave:0rach :wave:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya di howa u hun?? how ya feelin??
xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay 1ww xxxx


----------



## molly85

hey all.
best shower and dress last night shift. I wantto go back to bed


----------



## jelliebabie

haha gem, hmm 5days til af due! Am ok babe. No real symptoms either chick. Sorry ur not well :flower:


----------



## molly85

hopeit'snot your kitty Gem.
England areplaying mexico. They have just given the troops a round of applause how sweet


----------



## shaerichelle

Well just wanted to say thanks for the support you all have given me. 

I did not attack you or be rude to you about your beliefs and choices. We all have different ways we do that we do things in this world. I made decisions for my sons sake and his health. I did not enjoy being attacked and called selfish.

Good Luck to you hope you all get your bfp.. But I am done with this thread..most of the time I get ignored anyways...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Did I miss something? Shan don't go... I feel the same way girlie... Hang in there I'm just a email away :) :hugs:

I thought you were going to bed JO... :haha:

I'm off to run some errands... CHOW..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hey girls! Kim, remember to cross ur eyes too and especially ur legs if the ex comes knocking :haha: hopin 4 u babe :hugs: hey jojo :kiss: gem :wave:0rach :wave:

Thank you Diane... I hope its your month as well :)

The EX can Kiss My Ass... I got what I wanted from him HA!

Gotta run...

Laterz


----------



## Nixilix

What happened here!!!!


----------



## molly85

I think Diane and I upset Shan we are both big mouths. Herthread on natural birth and not vaccinating her kids. I feel quite strongly that children should be vaccinatedand opened my big trap I did not mean to offend but when it's not your own health at risk I think we all have a responcibility. I will leave if people think I am to out spoken.

Shan I can see you lurking down there I haven't ignored you but I do worry about you my dear and all the girls I just some times forget to express it.


----------



## xGemxGemx

what shan ?? have i missed somethin?? xx


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> What happened here!!!!

was thinking the same thing :shrug:

Had a cheeky little poas today :bfn: Possibly too early lol! AF is due 1 June!!!


----------



## Nixilix

i believe everyone is entitled to an opinion. That's what forums are about. I'm
not getting involved.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey karen! There was no cheeky about my 2 tests!! Both bfn. We must be too early. Told OH "this test is broken"


----------



## xGemxGemx

yer i agree rach, and jo dont leave we r testin 2gever and supportin each other xxx

i just tested 2 hahahaha bfn wata surprise!! ;)

karen wooooo hoooo we r both 7 days til testin babe xxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

Nixilix said:


> Hey karen! There was no cheeky about my 2 tests!! Both bfn. We must be too early. Told OH "this test is broken"

Hi Rachel

Damn tests - there's just too many faulty ones out there, something should be done about it. 

I agree everyone should have an opinion and not everyone can agree on everything that's the way it is. Not worth losing friends over imo!!


----------



## Nixilix

im sooooooooooooooo tired... maybe that can be a symptom. I think when someones gets a bfp they send me the not broken test and i'll re-pee on it


----------



## MrsBB1

xGemxGemx said:


> yer i agree rach, and jo dont leave we r testin 2gever and supportin each other xxx
> 
> i just tested 2 hahahaha bfn wata surprise!! ;)
> 
> karen wooooo hoooo we r both 7 days til testin babe xxxxx

Hi Gem, 

so we are!! let's hope it's a good bank holiday weekend. Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## jelliebabie

well said karen. Jo, you arent going anywhere babe!!! You have the right to an opinion. Shan as i said, i care bout you, but you too should care for others and not risk exposing them to life threatening diseased. Im not saying another word on the subject


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

To each their own.

Hi ladies :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

hi hun. gonna have to shoot girls as soooooooooooooo tired. and hot. and sweaty.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Not hot here at all..its nice n cool :D lol


----------



## jelliebabie

im roasting too. Doesnt help that im cooking a curry! Was only a few weeks ago we had snow! Us british are never happy :haha: rachel, i still demand a photo of you x


----------



## molly85

i'm cooking in my office.


----------



## xGemxGemx

omggggg im gettin 2 excited 4 next weeknd n dnt wana get my hopes up. STTTTTTOOOOPPPPPPPPP ME !!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

if i go 2 bed i'll be one day closer i guess. i sooooo hope this is it. i think im ready 2 give up next month if not. itl have been 6 months ttc. i know some of u hav been tryin along longer and i hope im not upsettin anyone, i just dont think i could do another month.... :( 

speak 2 u all 2moro ..... fxd 4 testin xxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, I have been lurking a bit since I didn't really have anything interesting to report But, got my smiley on my clearblue opk today so texting my poor husband. apparently, every opk + i get is on a monday which is his craziest day. lol! also, made a consultation with a local fertility specialist on 6/3! Nervous! Heard this guy is AMAZING, but has terrible teeth... YIKES!! I hate knowing this as all I will be able to do is stare at the teeth.


----------



## molly85

Ditto Gem now I'm ovulating.
Have a good sleep girly


----------



## molly85

A smiley is fab. get him home now!


----------



## MySillyGirls

ya gotta set the perfect stage for him and not scare him off...he is like some strange little animal that you have to plan to capture...lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

ha mine 2

awww jo wat dya mean ov hun?? least ur oving - is tha wat u mean....rite must go. spk 2 ya 2mro xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

great 4 ov! Yipee, have fun! Gem, relax chick! Let me be excited for you! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Oh just that this is my first month of ovulating and don't want to go through this for another 6 months. nothing sinister.
Oh I just have to say I want sex and he's be home Matts a horny boy though.


----------



## jelliebabie

what ya cooking jo? Am cooking mince n potato curry, ooh i make a good asian wife. When i can be bothered :haha:


----------



## Aislinn

Hi everyone... What have i missed? 

How is everyone?


----------



## molly85

i make a lousy british wife when I want. I amcooking me


----------



## molly85

grumpy, hot and tierd


----------



## molly85

hows aislinn?


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> hows aislinn?

Reading some of your symptoms.... sounds very good!!! :happydance:

I'm ok. My computer broke haven't been on much so I have 4 days of reading to do.. 

But i'm tired and still no AF...


----------



## molly85

awwww no. that is alot of reading.


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo! I thought it was strange to have a cooker in the office! Lol. Hi aislinn. Missed you :flower: how hav u been? X


----------



## molly85

Theoffice is a cooker I have opened 3 windows andhave the fan on


----------



## Aislinn

jelliebabie said:


> haha jo! I thought it was strange to have a cooker in the office! Lol. Hi aislinn. Missed you :flower: how hav u been? X

Hi Diane, I'm doing ok. How have you been..


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies wow your a bunch of chatter boxes ill never catch up lol


----------



## molly85

stay how are you did you have a scan are you ok I was worried?


----------



## mommaof3

Diane went to the dr today he says he is guessing its a boy from the sound of the heartbeat but the little stinker was moveing around so much he had to chase it down to time the heartbeat lol


----------



## mommaof3

Sorry Jo didnt meen to worry you but was at my dads all day yesterday and when I got home internet was messed up my wireless router had went out then dh was out shopping for a new lawn mower today he finally decided and bought one YAY he has a new toy and will be out of my hair and I just got back fromt he dr and the store and got the router replaced


----------



## mommaof3

I go June 24th for my ultrasound to see what the beanie is I was gonna order some of my baby things tonight but not sure if I should wait or go ahead and just get what I like and if its a girl return it and get some pretty pink frillly stuff lol


----------



## molly85

yay to have you back


----------



## jelliebabie

awww so glad to see ya here nicole babe! Love you! Go catch up on the pages! :hugs: am ok aislinn. Dam 2ww lol. Ur dr is wrong! :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

dr comment was 4 nicole ^^


----------



## molly85

ohh i so want to order or atleast be able to go look and play.
Order all ya cream stuff etc So glad beanies ok


----------



## mommaof3

this is the swing and bassinet i think im gonna order tonight what do you guys think
 



Attached Files:







9336_FS-134_Front_500x500.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 1









43734_LC-482_Front_500x500.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mommaof3

lol well we will all know in 4 weeks everyone says girl but im jsut not sure maybe I should have everyone place bets lol


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I forgot he is gonna take the baby October 27th 2010


----------



## mommaof3

that is if nothing happens earlier then that lol tried to get him to take it the week before so i could be ready for halloween but he wouldnt


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna go put the corn on and the steaks on the grill im starving


----------



## molly85

day before my birthday Nicole


----------



## mommaof3

Oh wow Jo I didnt know your bday was the 28th


----------



## molly85

yup ancient sod I am


----------



## mommaof3

lol yes your so very old


----------



## mommaof3

im gonna have to go get you a walker for your bday lol


----------



## molly85

25 this year  why aren't you on fb at the moment?have you eatten?


----------



## molly85

as in a frame old ladies use??????


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, u are quarter of a century! Geeze! You old fogie lol x


----------



## molly85

you lot are mean


----------



## jelliebabie

dont u like the taste of your own medicine? :haha: ok, im going to see if i can find my cervix x


----------



## mommaof3

yes Jo exactly what I was talking about ill see if I can get you one in a nice pretty color


----------



## jelliebabie

went fishing and felt a lump thing. Cervix? How do u knw if its open or closed? It was soft though


----------



## jelliebabie

aww nic, thats so sweet. Get her a bright orange 1 to match her hair. Then again it may be grey by then lol x


----------



## molly85

okok old ladies. 
It feels like a parsons nose on a chicken.put soft into ff youll get an extra point. 

those baby things are soooo cute Nicole


----------



## Loren

heloooo u all ok??? xxx


----------



## molly85

hey loren. tucking into fishermans pie


----------



## Loren

eeeuuwww jo my dad lvs them and admiral pie if ther not the same like hhaa, i am in such a vile mood!!!!dno wats up with me!!! had a bad evening n hasnt stopd xxx


----------



## molly85

awww no whats up?


----------



## Loren

ive just felt fed up since this afternoon, and then i nerly fainted outside my mums felt awful like shakey n my nan sed i lookd exhausetd which i'm not but since about 10pm ive felt horrible like worried, fed up, havnt stopped crying am crying at the minute actually haha and i cant tel u why, ive got this wierd feeling like an AF twingey feeling and breathlessness just sitn here and am tlkn t me meself askn meself whats rong :| am goin mad!!!! i wna go to bed bt i cnt sleep!!!  and everytime i think of what i have in my life alls i cum up is with ur a big fat failure :S sorry rant over xxxx


----------



## molly85

sounds like a panic attack or your sugars dropped have you eatten?
can you test sweety?


----------



## Loren

yep av eaten my dad made my tea b4 we left.yer, i tested yday hun and it was BFN.feels as if i just wna scream!!AF has gota cum i shudnt b this emotionaly capable of murder mood!!!xxx


----------



## molly85

hmm dnt know what to suggest


----------



## Loren

paper bag and brad to leave the house incase i kill him haha. i'm calming down now just did a few slow breathing exercises n the cryings stopd, probs y i cudnt breath lol.i feel as if i was to sit down with sum1 now and tell them everything thats in my hed i wud sound so randmly drunk!!!am gna pamper myself tmra n have a nice day with my nan to cheer me up :) xxxx


----------



## molly85

aww sounds good


----------



## Loren

:) so i hear ur 25 in oct hun?? u doing anything special??x


----------



## mommaof3

Loren Honey hope your ok 

Ugh im just gonna give up and let dh pick the stroller and carseat i cant find one I like at all


----------



## Loren

thanx nicole!! i feel little better than i did b4 hun, thanx to jo letting me vent to her lol :hugs: awwww u might fall in love with 1 when u find out the sex of ur baba xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

so what do you think of this stroller its about the only one ive seen that I like that isnt just crazy about the price
 



Attached Files:







0003288416040_215X215.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

I am planning on being pregnant and listening to nicole bang on about her baby that still won't have a stroller or a name


----------



## mommaof3

well ob said today he thinks its a boy im trying to get as neutrel as I can with a little color I think some blue is ok even for a girl lol and ive given myself a headache looking and dh went to the dr with me today so he is in baby shopping mode grrr


----------



## mommaof3

lol I so hope you are mrs had her pram picked out for months already


----------



## Loren

it lvly hun is the babyseat like the 1st few months u use in the pram with the baby bein tiny?what if u have a girl??its blue isnt it??yerr but if u think about it, u get the car seat plus it turns into the front way so uve got it 4 when the baby gets older so ur nt going to need a new 1 xxxx


----------



## molly85

ohh ot's like across between the old style and new bucket seat ones good choise


----------



## Loren

hahaha gdgdgdgdd i like the way ur thinking jo!!!xxx


----------



## molly85

sowwy to be organised


----------



## Loren

jellie headdd!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

I know that stroller looks pretty boyish but I thought the print could be either boy or girl


----------



## jelliebabie

take ur time nicole. Wait till u knw its a girl. :haha: dnt let him choose! It wil end in resentment! Loren :hug: you need to test again babe. Luv u x jo what is a parsons nose? :shock:


----------



## mommaof3

yeah the carseat attaches to the stroller so easy till the lo gets bigger its up to 25lbs I think ugh I hate deciding


----------



## jelliebabie

this is my longest ever cycle! Cd34!


----------



## Loren

i agree with diane!!he might pick sumthin and u will go omg wtf is that NO i'll pick haha.thanx huni :hugs: i'll test b4 bed and in the morn, lv u too sweety xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

bbiab


----------



## Loren

ooohhhh gooooood signs tho Di :D might not be ur cycle ;) could be sumthin making it longer  i wonder whatttt hmmmmmm lol  ;) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

right am going to let Mia go 4 a pee and go to bed myself.spk tmra girlies, sorry for the rant b4 jo needed sum1 t just tlk shit to n wa eva lol but thanx 4 listenen hun.hope ur pram dilema works out Nicole!!!! and this cycle is urssssssssssssssssssssssssss di!!!! love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu alllllll ni nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

the parsonsnoseis the tail bit on a chicken lol like a nose lol.
I want red and blackswings either way then


----------



## molly85

never a prob loren, sleep well and feel better


----------



## molly85

nicole i loved theswing andbassinet where are they from?


----------



## mommaof3

I found the best deals at diapers.com the bassinet it like 80 dollars cheaper and free shipping


----------



## molly85

oh nice


----------



## molly85

they don't delover here bum

Diane tesco do sterilising stuff cheaper than asda.
Allmy clothes will be second hand or from the super market


----------



## mommaof3

oh they dont its a really good deal on the bassinet 100 dollars and its rocks itself i thought my arm would fall off with jesse in the middle of the night rocking his


----------



## molly85

now i can't decide. I just wanted a cot but asomething like that sounds good


----------



## jelliebabie

nite loren chickalidooda! Stress delayd ov, hence long cycle lol, but if i wasnt temping i wuda bin so excitd! Ahh jo, u mean a pluckd dead chickens butt! Haha. Thats what it feels like! Is it meant to hav a hole in it? Eek. Damn! Im scrappin the whole cp thingy! 2 confusin lol x


----------



## molly85

please do I don't want you doing yaself a mischief


----------



## mommaof3

sorry had to give dh some attention lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lol jo. I try not to look at baby stuff. It makes me kinda sad ive no baby lol. But u wont be able to stop me when i get ma :bfp: haha x ok, bedtime 4 me. Have a good nite my ladies. Jo hope the rest of the nite flies in so you can get to your bed. Luv u all x


----------



## mommaof3

ok same stroller just diff color what do you think of this one
 



Attached Files:







0003288416077_500X500.jpg
File size: 69.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## molly85

night diane sleepwell.
Topoas or not to poas when i get up that is the question


----------



## molly85

ohhhh better colours, ican imagine girlor boy they'd be covered in mudd before tehy can walk


----------



## mommaof3

lol Jo goodnight Diane 

POAS in the am Jo if nothing else will give you practice lol


----------



## molly85

when i wake up i hope you mean


----------



## mommaof3

just ordered my bassinet and got it for 89 dollars so happy that was a great deal the cheapest I had seen it was 160 then the shipping cost the average was like 180 plus shipping


----------



## mommaof3

lol yeah that is what I ment I forget your over the pond


----------



## molly85

i know you pond is big but the atlantic is huge


----------



## mommaof3

lol well pond ocean close enough 
well ordered my car seat and stroller and swing also if it is a little girl i can always return it and get some pink girly stuff i guess


----------



## mommaof3

got it all for less then 390.00 cant beat that i had a 500 dollar budget so now I can buy some more stuff lol like little bitty socks


----------



## molly85

ohhh i love looking at that stuff then holding it upside down against my tummy. Scary how big they are.


----------



## mommaof3

lol i love the premie outfits they are so tiny dh is gonna get all my stuff out of storage so I can go thourgh it and see what all is there UGH wish it all could wash itself lol


----------



## molly85

lol I was going to get aload of my cousins stuff but they had had rats in the roof and burnt everything


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies.

Aww Jo, love your siggy! :D


----------



## Nixilix

morning girls. Got an evap this morning. No pink all grey! And it was 1hr after peeing!! Stil so tired!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Jo love your siggy!! :hugs:

Rach - you sure it was an evap? can you post a piccie?


----------



## Nixilix

Defo defo defo evap. Can't post pic as it was an Internet cheapie and I've scratched the test area holding up t every light possible! Temp is soo high but think it's weather related. Prob drop now it's cooled a bit here. Feel af'y today and boobs are no where near as
sore as they are when preg. 

Keep pooping though but no actual signs like every other month!! 

How's u sweetie. 

Hope Shan is ok. She got blood test yesterday but don't know I she
wil post in here again?


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah but don't forget every pregnancy is different and you can't compare what you had last time to this time so hold out that hope chick you're still only 10dpo so still another 4 days left tons of :dust: 

I'm ok honey, had a few waves of sicky the last couple of days and felt pretty ropey last night. Just got to the point where I'm peeing constantly as Little Legs is getting bigger - seriously must've gone to do full wee's about 4 times in an hour last night lol other than that just tired but it's all good! Got midwife today at 4pm for bloods and then my scan is only a week and two days :happydance:

Think Shan will be online later with the time difference perhaps PM her? I think she was upset about our comments on vaccinations but it's quite a sensitive subject so you have to expect a lot of opinions etc I don't think any of us said anything bad though - just our personal choices.... :shrug:

xx


----------



## Nixilix

I don't even know what was said so will just stay out of it xx !!!

Gotta sort hen stuff out!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah best way chick!

Ooh hen do fun!! what's the plan?xx


----------



## Nixilix

Barcelona, drinks, dancing, sunning, and fun!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi Nessie! I know all about the pee'ing your brains out..cuz I'm still doin it.

Rach, hang in there! 10 dpo is still early :) Only got my positive at 12.


----------



## Nixilix

Will continue to poas til af!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe Good girl :D Gotta fill our addiction lol


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Brandy bubs will be bouncing on my bladder soon enough then hey?! ha ha 

Rach - oooh yeah Barcelona! Didn't know that was for the hen do - is it for a friend?


----------



## Nixilix

Sister! Can't wait. So af won't upset me as much!


----------



## Nessicle

at least if AF does arrive and I hope she doesnt - you can get hammered and make an arse of yourself which is what hen do's are all about :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Haha there's always a bright side.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies how you all doing today? 
I had a fever and migraine yesterday and still have them.


----------



## mommaof3

Rach hopeing af doesnt show but sounds like if she does you have a fun outing planned to take your mind off her

Ness I really hope you start feeling better soon your getting close to second tri so hopefully some of your worst symptoms ease I know its terrible feeling so icky day after day 

Brandy cant wait for tomorrow you better let us all know what that beanie is before you run out shopping or celebrating lol 

Shey sorry your feeling bad could it be allergies they will trigger terrible headaches for me


----------



## Nixilix

Hey nicole!!!

Yea randy we all need to know!


----------



## mommaof3

Yes I can wait to get my scan ugh still a month away june 24th lol Brandy you wanna trade places tomorrow I really wouldnt care at all


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

loren :hugs: h8 hearin u feel shit hun xxxxx hope ur feelin better 2day thou xxxxxxxxxx im sooooo sory it wasnt bfp hun this month....on2 th next!!! we will b bumpbuds xxxxxxx go and get wasted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
love ur siggy jo xxxxxx
hi di, cd34 omg!!! ooooooooooooo wen hav u tested??? excitttttinnnnnn!!! any more symptoms u 2?? 
hen doooooooo rach!!! im goin on a hen dooooo satday nite 2!!!! :) woooop wwoooopp!!
not as excitin as urs just a frend from work goin 4 a meal and out!!! dont giv up hun, u wudnt of gotta bfp yet anyway its 2 early....... early testin is just incase it is high hcg....so ur well still in it!!!! 
yayyyy scan 2mro brandy that is sooooooo excitinnn!!!!! tel us strait away!!!
baby stuf is soooooo cute nicole......i want 2 go baba shoppin 2
sorrry ur sickie nessie :( :hugs: hope it will pass, least u kno bubs is fine x
hi karen 6 days until testin babe x
hi kirstie, how u doin hun? nt spoke 2 u 4 ages!!!!
me....today had more cm...cud be spermies thou. cd31. had slight pinchin behind bellybutton, and twingy crampin 2day. me and oh :sex: last nite, i found some stretchy cm and panicked thinkin it was ov..... it cudda well been i guess...... unless ewcm is wat u get after ov?? im soooooo confuzzled lol
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem, just read in my emails that you had pinching behind belly button. I had that! Good Luck


:dust:


----------



## Nixilix

Yo gem!!!!! Pinching is good!!! Hen do sounds fun also. Will be on pc in a bit, just got home xx


----------



## mommaof3

it is so hot here I swear Id go buy another window ac if it wasnt to hot to go out my poor lol is all covered up and im roasting in my defence it is 90 here today


----------



## Nixilix

happy 17 wks nicole xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

well i hope it is, but it was the slightest thing 4 10 seconds....and i would have never noticed it if i didnt know some of u girls had experienced it shan xxxxx thats like all the symptoms thou i guess. 

how are you and baba hun?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

im bored of looking at internet cheapies, i wana pee on a different test but they are sooooooooo xpensive!


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi ladies, 

Felt so sick today, well this morning until dinnertime than again this afternoon. Was the same yesterday too. 

Also I can't stop going to the loo either with crampy feelings low down. Feel ok at the moment wonder if it will be the same tomorrow???


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Rach im sure ill be telling you happy BFP in a few days


----------



## MrsBB1

Shan, just noticed :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

ooooh Mrs.BB1 sounds like a very good sign sorry I have forgotten your name


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg i felt abit sick 2 this morning fingers xdddddddd xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx im prayin so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

mommaof3 said:


> ooooh Mrs.BB1 sounds like a very good sign sorry I have forgotten your name

Hi Nicole, It's Karen:flower:


----------



## xGemxGemx

think im imaginin it!!!!! ive got 3 superdrugs so gotta save till fri sat sun then get more mon cos its pay day woooop wooop well if that bitch dusnt show her ugly face


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Happy 17 weeks Nicole :happydance: Only a few weeks away and you will be getting your scan YAY... Its a Girl I know it... How ya doin? MS slowing down? 
You got a POOL... I'm soo jealous... lol

I'm in a pissy mood today GRRR... I'm HOT... I feel like my body is on fire and I got a lil goo again this am... :haha: then it goes to a wet creamy... I really don't think this is my month but Ya never know... Seems my body like to play games with me... :haha: I think I'm gonna go get a few tests this weekend just for shits and giggles... I'm in POAS withdrawls... :haha:
Its been 2 weeks and still no word from my MIA donor :haha:

Hi everyone... Lovely day here... but HOTTT


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya hun ther gud symptoms xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hi all!! 

aw thank you guys - icky feeling isnt as frequent now and is much milder so I'm managing to eat more :flower: 

Symptoms are sounding fabulous ladies!! I can't wait to see those bfp's come rolling in!

Brandy omg so excited for you for tomorrow! 

Happy 17 weeks Nicole! xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya hun ther gud symptoms xxxxx

Thank you Gem Gem... I'm leary still... I hear your testing soon :) I'm tryin to play catch up on everyone but I really hope you get your BFP soon . FX'D
Good luck hun :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks ladies Hi Karen Kim and Nessie sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## mommaof3

ok my bassinet will be here tomorrow so I can see a battle ahead with dh ill wanna get it out and put it together you know just to see if it works and all lol at least that will be my excuse and he will wanna keep it all nice and neat in the box till the day before I have the baby so should I sneak and do it while he is at work or just wait it out so he can do his daddy duty and put it together


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ohhh I seen the set.. They are really nice Nicole... ;) Good luck on putting it together, I'm pretty the the LO will distract you... Just put Toy Story on and I'll succume to it :haha:

Well I hate to hit and run, but I have a ton of running to do today... Talk to ya soon girlies... :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

see ya kim :wave: 

Nicole that bassinet etc was lovely - I'd want to put it together to make sure all the bits and pieces were there :winkwink:


----------



## mommaof3

Bye Kim have a good day well I guess ill just have to see what dh says then see how long I can hold off lol I do want to put it together in enough time so my lo can get his looking done before the baby gets here so it doesnt look like a nice new toy to rock and climb on while there is a newborn in it


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha well that's a good point about your LO - perhaps you could get him involved in making it too?


----------



## mommaof3

lol Im not real sure what he will think of it especially the swing he will think its his im sure so keeping him out of it will be a chore but he will be almost three so hopefully some of the terrible two's will be gone


----------



## Shey

mommaof3 said:


> Shey sorry your feeling bad could it be allergies they will trigger terrible headaches for me

No it's not from the allergies. I always get migraines once amonth either before, during, or after af. I guess I got it after af. put the fever idk where that came from.


----------



## mommaof3

Shey not sure about the fever but that is about the time I would get my migraines also dr told me if was hormones and called it menstruel migraines


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna try and grab a nap


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiiiiiiii hows every1........
just had spicy sausage pasta , doughballs and salad 4 tea wasss yummmy xxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

hey gem! how are you? i think i might get a superdrug test tomorrow. i had fish n chips for tea!

hey Shey, you still ttc? i thought you split up with mark? xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya rach, awww im just sick of the 2 week wait which usually ends in af. and i know u r 2, but ur gettin so close now, its nearly testin time 4u!!!
im not even sure ive ovd lol. its shit cos thers absolutely nothin we can do about it!! just wait :(

least its half term friday and i gotta week off!!!!! yipppppeeeeee!!!!! last time i got my bfp it was october half term ooooooooooooooo i hope it is again!!!!

guess ur feelin the same?? i cant decide wich is worse waitin 4 ov or 2 test xxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Shan.


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I just finally found a second to get on here. I thought I was starting to feel better this weekend, but then I went and threw up my dinner about 2 minutes after finishing it on sunday. I am now back to feeling a little sickish. 
How is everyone doing? Anyone care to give me an update so I don't have to read back a 100 pages?


----------



## Nixilix

other than shan no real updates hun! Brandy has her gender scan tomorrow!

Sorry you feeling sicky xx

Gem... its defo worse waiting for af. I want to test all the time! fx for you hun. i wish i had a whole week off!!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww i want 2 test 2 bt thers no point. 
90210 on soon so thatll take my mind off it. 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi again! :hugs:

Callie, aww sorry you're so sick. You're alllllmost through first tri..hopefully it eases up soon.

What's everyone up to?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: I am hoping it starts to ease up too. Thanks.:hugs:
Two more days until I hear the heartbeat!!!:happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!!! So exciting :D It's such a beautiful sound. I'll never get sick of it.

My gender scan is tomorrow yaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## calliebaby

That is so exciting!!!:happydance:
The clinic called me yesterday and scheduled my ultrasound for July 22nd. She asked me "are you having one baby?" and I was like "as far as I know..lol" 
I swear, everyone I know keeps telling me that I am having twins (jokingly) but it scares the crap out of me!:haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol People say that to me too...Makes me feel like I'm bigger than I should be. =\


----------



## calliebaby

I know...my husband asked me this weekend after I got back from my trip.."are you supposed to be showing this early?" Yikes. It did really pop this weekend.


----------



## xGemxGemx

omgggggg if i am not pregnant i have 2 weird cats, they will not leave me alone!!!!! geeeezzzzuuuuussssss!!!! maybe this is somethin else but the new kitten keeps lickin me, doesnt even attempt to go 4 oh hahahahahaha.....maybe he can sense hormones lol


----------



## Wantabean

hi!!! it took me ages to get through all that!!! i swear it was about 60pages i read lol

how is everyone?

i have my 16week scan 2weeks today!!! yay

xxx


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Kirstie :hi: Can you believe how fast these last couple of months have gone????
Gem..it definitely could be a sign:thumbup:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi kirstie an callie xxx

sooooo excitttinnnn 4 ur scans !!!! i want 1!!!!!!!!

the kitten is goin mad!! its prob nothin.....jus kinda creepy, since we got him hes always gone 2 oh and jus started with me tonight!! hahahaha i so hope it is a sign! some cats can hav extra senses ....ooooo its scary, sounds daft but hes treatin me like a mother and he never done this b4. its like suckin on my neck lol hahahaa not hard, it sounds gross dusnt it. im throwin im off but he keeps comin back. been goin on over an hour now. really dnt fink im gona get a bfp thou. oh is laffin at me, sayin im getin a big chewy off a cat hahahahah grossssss i hate hickys never ever had 1 , thank godxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

what wer ur main symptoms u2??xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi jo and diane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hi callie :wave: hi gem :wave: 
i know it has flown in. i am almost in shock lol cant quite believe it lol how are you finding it? i wana c a bump pic!!

Gem i think your pg. either that or you have a crazy cat lol wen you testing?

did shan have another chemical?

xxx


----------



## Wantabean

gem i was shattered in the beggining and became majorly bloated. cant really remember anything else. i remember constantly doubting that i was pregnant lol i still do lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ur so cute!! 
haha think im gona test fri morning first if i can wait that long!! think il be 10dpo then?? maybe im really not sure. mite not hav even ovd cos ive not used opks or tempin this month, jus wanted to relax so used the softcups and concieve + and BD as much as poss, o and didnt tel oh a thing!! really really hope i am, but its done now jst gota wait and see!!
soooooooo exciting 4 ur scan!!! it will be amazing!!!! :) 
i dont know how im gona get thru these next 3 days hahahahaha seems like a lifetime, althou it has come round soooooo fast since the bitch got me last time!!
havent got any major signs, just tired but im always tired lol, some creamy, lotiony, sometimes ewcm ?? o and a few cramps 2day an twinges. could be anythin. last cycle i had cramps constantly from ov so hu knows hahahahaha.
cant believe the bitch got us all last cycle, how excitin....that somebody has 2 get ther bfp this weekend, it jus gota be!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i bet jo already has hers xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs: shann i hav just seen ur status, hunny i am so sorry :hug: i didnt know xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlz! Hi gem! Happy 17wks nic, and kirstie, wow nearly 14wks already! Hope ur relaxin nw cos that lil guy is supa sticky! X


----------



## molly85

Jo doesn't and her PMA has gone on vacation until Sunday at the very least


----------



## molly85

Congratz girlson holding onto thoses beans


----------



## xGemxGemx

molly85 said:


> Jo doesn't and her PMA has gone on vacation until Sunday at the very least

u okay hun?? xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank You Karen.

EDIT: And Thank You Callie.


----------



## xGemxGemx

night night girls im off 2 bed xxxxx spk 2 u all 2mro xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww love ur siggy jo! :kiss: i am keeping the pma for you! X


----------



## shaerichelle

xGemxGemx said:


> :hugs: shann i hav just seen ur status, hunny i am so sorry :hug: i didnt know xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you


----------



## Loren

heloo u sexy ladies wel di no's but to everyone else i'm CD1 today, cum on juneeeeeee!!!!! i'm feeling all luvy duvy tonight sitn here listenening to wedding songs o nyoutube hahaha so far av pickd like 10 for our first dance haha nt expectn to start lukn on getin wedding stuf sorted for like anuva 4-5 yrs want a baba 1st!!! so he can be a page boy or she cn b my flower girl :) or even both ;) u just dnt noooo do u!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

atleast 1 if not ALL u girlies best geta BFP this wkend!!!!! xxxx

so sorry shan!!!!! :hugs: i didnt no chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren!! Yay pma! June is YOUR month chick. Plz temp evryday so we knw ur ovulating and lp length etc, luv ya :kiss:


----------



## Loren

i wil do bbe bradders goes to colege at half 8 so when his alarm goes off at 8 i'll start doing it from tomorow morn i'll put a postet on the side of me wardrobe coz i always 4get!! i bloody wel hope so haha if not then atleast my goal is to be atleast alittle bit pregnant b4 2010 ends!!!!lv ya too chickadeeee :hugs: :kiss: do u stil vagy temp wen AF is ther??just so ino that thats ok lol so i cn take sum wipes to bed o god sounds vile hahaha its not sumthin u wna do wen u wak up on CD2 cz every woman nos thats nota nice day t temp in ther wen u 1st wake up!!wel 4 me anyway xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Matts been food shopping whoops more freezer food than freezer


----------



## Loren

hahaha love it wen u have a full freezer!!!bt down side eating more starts haha.ooooh i lurveeeee ur siggy jo!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya
> 
> loren :hugs: h8 hearin u feel shit hun xxxxx hope ur feelin better 2day thou xxxxxxxxxx im sooooo sory it wasnt bfp hun this month....on2 th next!!! we will b bumpbuds xxxxxxx go and get wasted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> not as excitin as urs just a frend from work goin 4 a meal and out!!![QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> Am fine today chick, it was AF that made me feel that way lol woke up to her this mornin. bring on juneeeee!!!!!thanx babe its ok itl happen wen this god damn womb is redy to store another bean lol.ino huni :D i'll b a month behind but stil we'll b bumpbuds ;) hahahahahahahaha i read what u sed and had to read it 3 tyms i thort u sed go and get washed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i ws like wtf hahahaha.....and wer is it ur goin out bbe 4ya hen do??xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx this is ur month the twinges behind belly button is a sure sign!!!! i had them wne i gt my bfp, shan had them and so did ness the month she gt her bfp!!!!!!! :yipee: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aislinn

How is everyone today?


----------



## Loren

fine thank u aislinn bit crampy but ok u?xx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya lozi. I usually temp afta af fuks off haha. You can do it, but temp is usually bit high during af anyway so those temps aint that important! Oh, am gona tel u sumit gross! I left my thermometer in the livin room few weeks ago and went to toilet. Came bk in and my bruvas friend had it in his gob :shock: neva had the heart to tell him where it had been! :haha: eey yuk! Lol x


----------



## Aislinn

Loren said:


> fine thank u aislinn bit crampy but ok u?xx


Crampy huh? 
I'm ok. AF finally came last night its been almost 2 months well it would have been 2 months with no AF as of June 5th....


----------



## molly85

HUgs al lround girls. 2 days of grumpyness wanting to cry I say the the last episode of lost and nearly cried (never seen a single episode )before


----------



## mommaof3

Hi ladies Loren honey :hugs: im sure this is your month 

Diane that is NASTY but funny as can be I doubt I could have pulled it off him not knowing I would have busted out laughing


----------



## mommaof3

oh Jo that sounds like pg hormones to me I cried on commercials lol


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my seems ms has made a comeback tonight out of nowhere


----------



## jelliebabie

aislinn! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

eugh ms
funny diane, i hoped u cleaned it after his gob had been round it


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no nicole! Am so sorry that nasty nausea has struck again! Big big :hug: aislinn, at least ur not in limbo now babe! I would honestly reccomend temping so u will see if your oving! And work out when exactly! Its really easy! Just join fertility friend, it will do all the work for u! :hugs: jo babe, i think ur pregnant! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahaha of course jo! Havent a clue where his mouth has been! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank You Loren


----------



## molly85

lol. 
aislinn and loren and i am guessing shan are insync
to much curry but sooooo yummy


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> heya lozi. I usually temp afta af fuks off haha. You can do it, but temp is usually bit high during af anyway so those temps aint that important! Oh, am gona tel u sumit gross! I left my thermometer in the livin room few weeks ago and went to toilet. Came bk in and my bruvas friend had it in his gob :shock: neva had the heart to tell him where it had been! :haha: eey yuk! Lol x

hahahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha omg av just lost a pint of blood lafn hahahahha vileeee hahahhaha omg that is hilerious hahahahaha cnt stop lafn!!!!!!wel she shud have fukd off by CD3-4 so al temp then :) 

am bk out on satday :D yayyyy got an ann summers party and then off in to town!! canny wait.ther shud b dildos galore so god nos what they will have us doing but al upload sum pix on sunday/monday hahaha.hahahahaha am stil lafn bout the thermonitor hahahaha i love u!! too funi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Aislinn said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> fine thank u aislinn bit crampy but ok u?xx
> 
> 
> Crampy huh?
> I'm ok. AF finally came last night its been almost 2 months well it would have been 2 months with no AF as of June 5th....Click to expand...

AF arrived 4 me today well morning of the 25th so crampn like mad.awwww thats gd tho so u cn try with a fresh cycle nw chick :D xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Aislinn sorry the witch got you but hopefully things will get back to a normal cycle now


----------



## jelliebabie

more korma jo? I had a micro hotdog, then spicy chicken wings. But they werent nice. The skin was all slabbery. Im nw nibbling on a family sized bar of cadburys turkish delight! Ooh yum. X


----------



## Loren

thank u nicoleee!!!!!xxxxxx sorry MS is back chick :hugs:

spose we r jo, and u deffo sound preg hun!!!!!!like unbleevabley deffo!!!!xxxx :D :headspin:

ur welcum shan hope ur ok bbe :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

eeeeeeee di turkish delight is disgustn!!!!am munchn on sum crispy bacon frazzles!! yum xxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I cry a bit every morning when I hear a song..then I am fine the rest of the day.
I am having the best chili right now. So good.
How is everyone? All the charts are looking very promising:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

i think diane is gross,tikka massala i only ate most of the sides and a tiny amout of curry and am forcing down the nann bread. eugh to much.


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> eeeeeeee di turkish delight is disgustn!!!!am munchn on sum crispy bacon frazzles!! yum xxxxx

Haha:haha: I have no idea what either of those things are.:haha:


----------



## mommaof3

oh yuck im not even sure what kind of food you are talking about but it made my tummy do flip flops just reading it lol


----------



## molly85

turkish delight is yucky jello in chocolate and frazzles are a bacon cornchip


----------



## mommaof3

ugh bbiab dh wants the computer


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Shan....I see you lurking down there. :hi:

K..those foods still sound weird.


----------



## calliebaby

Bye nicole:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

haha loren, glad to make u laff chick! Maybe if laffin makes u lose blood like that then af will be gone in an hour! Aww luv ya 2! Anne summers party sounds like such fun loren! Av always wantd a rampant rabbit lol. 1 last time to get sloshd b4 ur :bfp: :bfp: xx jeni get bk 2 u? X


----------



## Loren

hahahaha alls u need to no is turkish delight is horrible!!!its like pink orible perfumey jelly in chocolate and frazzles r bacon flavoured crisp ther fab haha.ooooooo glad to see ur eating callie!!! :D cya soon nicole :wave: eeuuww i dnt like korma either sum of them r fruity flavourd its just rong!!haha xxxxx


----------



## molly85

You can order themonline DIane I think theyare £45 well worth it I'd never be able to hide1 from matt


----------



## molly85

eww not fruit flavoured Korma. Just cocnut and cream and spices.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> haha loren, glad to make u laff chick! Maybe if laffin makes u lose blood like that then af will be gone in an hour! Aww luv ya 2! Anne summers party sounds like such fun loren! Av always wantd a rampant rabbit lol. 1 last time to get sloshd b4 ur :bfp: :bfp: xx jeni get bk 2 u? X

hahahahah probly!!!!i muist say i do like my AF's she cums with avengance on CD1 shes kind on CD2 and shes packed her bag and fukd off next door by the afternoon of CD3 haha although she stil is a fucker!!! haha.busy wkend i must say gt a family communion satday day, ann summers party and town on the nyt and a family birthday party on sunday jesus!!!nt drinkn at the 2 day 1s tho.me too!!!brad cnt seem to hit the spot haha so i need 1!!!!!inoooooooo ive promised whoeva is listenening to me frm abuv that i slomomly swer i will stop alcohol as of sunday, cut dwn smoken to the point wer i've stoppd and giv to charity if they bless me with a sticky bean haha.as the midwife sed to me u smoke too much at the minute to stop fullstop u'll harm urself aswel as the baby that way, wen i was preg i mean so i might aswel giv it ago b4 the bfp!!!i emaild her but shes onto it hahaha she sed she neva emaild because she hasnt recievd the payment and if i can giv her proof ive paid she will send me my reading i felt like i'd done sumthin ilegal hahahaha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

urgh. Curry n cream n coconut! Why not hav curry and dessert after, nt at the same time! :haha: and u say im gross jo? Luv frazzles loren! Not had them in yearz! Do u american lassies have cadburys choc ova ther yet? An american company bought it over so imagine you should have soon! Its 'real' chocolate, none of your hersheys plasticine lol. What are twinkies? I always see them in the movies!


----------



## molly85

we have twinkies here diane they look like cream filled iced dougnuts


----------



## Loren

hahaha ive always wantd to no that aswel di, what a twinkie is?!?!?! ther fab rnt they frazzles wen ur in the mood tho, ive had 2 packets 1 after the uva n feel icky nw ryt wel am goin to get a 2am shower and bedtym lol, spk tmra girlies lv uuuuuuuuuuu all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

We have cadburry...it is most popular around Easter though with the cadburry eggs. Twinkies are yellow sponge cake with a creamy center. They are really bad for you and really addicting.
As far as chocolate is concerned, I only eat the dark chocolate...the darker the better. We have a chocolatier called "Moonstruck" here and they make the best chocolate. Godiva is really good as well.


----------



## calliebaby

https://svpow.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/twinkie_070918_ms1.jpg


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

TWINKIES... MMM My Favorite besides Hostess Chocolate cupcakes :haha:

Good Evening Ladies :wave:

Got a question for you already pregnant ladies... Did you temperature stay above normal early on in your pregnancy?? I have been burning up it seems for like 5 days now GRRR and the Nausea :sick: Oh and the ever so lovely wet panties, white cm YUCK

I'm worried.. too chicken to test... AF won't be here Monday though :haha:
Can't really afford to go to the doctor so I'm sitting here freaking out wondering what is going on... HELP...


----------



## jelliebabie

we have twinkies here?! I didnt knw that! Jo, its my bday nxt week so may well request a vibrating friend haha. Jo, why wud u wana hide it? I wud be testing it on dh 1st lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Is anyone testing Sunday or Monday... :)


----------



## calliebaby

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Good Evening Ladies :wave:
> 
> Got a question for you already pregnant ladies... Did you temperature stay above normal early on in your pregnancy?? I have been burning up it seems for like 5 days now GRRR and the Nausea :sick: Oh and the ever so lovely wet panties, white cm YUCK

I still have my chart up if you want to take a peak. I took my temp for a few days after my bfp.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Callie... :) My temps the last few days have been from 97.5 to 97.7 and 97.9 today GRRR weird.. I did have a temp drop 1 day, I don't chart though, I just temp. Some mild cramping here and there.

I feel like I'm having Hot flashes but I woke up this morning hot but calmy? I hope there is nothing wrong :(

I hate to seem I just pop in here for help it just I'm so confused, scared really, I don't want anyone to think I don't care about them I'm just freaking out... my apologies


----------



## molly85

do they comecovered in frostingcally or am ithinking of yum yums? we have anamerican store round the road fromus


----------



## calliebaby

Nope. No frosting.


----------



## molly85

I will hopefully wait until sunday if she don't show saturday as I will be back on nights


----------



## molly85

must be yum yums. I know wherethey are in the store and thought yuck


----------



## calliebaby

We are all here to help. I am sure that you are fine.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Way to show strength Jo. I swore that I wouldn't test until I was late either and I ended up testing on cd11 I think. Your chart looks great by the way.:thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi Loren sorry to hear the witch got ya... Great PMA... How ya been?

:wave: Diane how are you doing girlie... testing soon? I'm holding off as long as I can, I don't want a negative result :(

Hey Jo... When are you testing :)

OMG, I seen that Kristy has been on here... So good to hear things are going so well for her... A healthy bubs she's got goin on..

Brandy... Gender Scan tomorrow :happydance: Can't wait to here the good news..

Hi Nessie. Sorry ur having bad ms.. Your bubs is very healthy ;)

Sorry Shannon to hear about your negative test sweetie :Hug:

Gem Gem... Test this Sunday with me :haha: Lookin good girlie :)

Nicole chick spend away... I can't wait to go shopping for a lil one... supposidly PINK :haha: I'll email ya later :hugs:

I hope I did'nt forget anyone forgive me, my mind has left the building :haha:


----------



## molly85

SUnday if she don't come kim. I think she will but anywho. I have tested up til today.


----------



## molly85

Thanks Callie I need to look at yours and DIanes again


----------



## molly85

Callie I forgot you in my signature I will fix this now


----------



## molly85

LoenI'mkeeping you up there girl. Kim you get added when you test ok ?


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Jo!!! That is so sweet!!!:hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

No Worries... I'm not on anyones... :( Guess since I was'nt ttc and I don't post like I used too I got kicked to the curb, its all good..

I'll add names as soon as I get pg, I'll add you when you find out too... Thanks Jo :hugs:

Do you have hotflashes or staying warm?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim! I wil test with u sunday :hugs: if af doesnt arrive on saturday as scheduld, and as callie says, we are here to help! Callie my charts nt great. Unless a huge hike 2mro lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

kimmie, like ur sig chick, funny, but change the bumb to bump hun, error maybe? X


----------



## molly85

Atleast we don't havelong to wait


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right... I'm just scared to take a test... It would break my heart to see a negative result... :(

Thank you Diane, I'm sorry I haven't been more sociable... damn hormonal embalance here... :haha: Oh I'll fix it... thanx


----------



## molly85

your just nota chatter box at the moment.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh I can be believe me... I was chatting away every day, I'm one of the offically first CCC... :haha: Its been an emotional rollercoaster here for everyone... But alot of BFP's have taken place as well... I hope we all get BFP's this weekend... I may try to hold off and see if the :witch: will show her ugly head June 3rd GRRR She had better stay away.. :haha:


----------



## molly85

aww that seems sofar away have you missedone? use FF makeslifeeasier than wracking your brain. I didn't have much faith but mydoc has now recommened it rather than opks


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I just go by watching my cm change and cervix postion.. :haha: I'm not a gooroo of charting or any chart, too complicated and too much brain work for me :haha:

As far as a missing one nope, mine last month was'nt really a period, I bleed a tad pink then brown, did bleed a lil lite pink a few times on and off for 3 days, then it stopped I'm usually a 5 dayer too? I'm TOO chicken to test... so I'll probably hold off to see if the witch shows... :haha:

AF will probably show though... :( Just don't know why I'm so damn warm now GRRR


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim. What cd are you on? And i knw what u mean about heartbreak at seeing :bfn: :hugs: ive had 25 of the little fkers the past 10days :haha: think i will refrain from testing for a day or 2. Or maybe not :rofl:


----------



## molly85

could the tv get any more boring?


----------



## molly85

deffinatly getting me down


----------



## jelliebabie

do i need a form for bump buddie application kim? :haha: watchin jls concert on bbcthree. Man those guys are hot! :blush:


----------



## molly85

Diane really? Matts got on the buses on strangeboy


----------



## jelliebabie

aww jo :hug: if af comes this time for me im not testin til 13dpo. The day before af due. Dnt wana wait til she comes cos then i dnt get the poas buzz lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh yeah jo, all muscley n hot n sweaty, meeeow! Dh likes on the buses 2 jo. Hes sleeping just nw. Just as well or he may notice my drooling


----------



## molly85

lol.I remindmatt he used to be fit andmuscly now hes a lump expecting quads lol. 
Wellcervix hasdone some thing odd. its very high and I think firm but I'msure itsclosed just feels odd and deffinatly not af like


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Diane I have no idea what cd I'm on... I'm so lost when it comes to that stuff sorry..
Don't you give up girl, I just read that this one girl got her BFP on day 16 dpo... Be strong, if holding off another few days will be better for you then do it... Its going to happen I know it will... :hugs:


Jo.. Oh Wow.. that is awesome news... deffo pregnant girlie Woohoo... :happydance:

EWW I got got a panty full of wet watery white cm... YUCK... :sick:


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh ! :wacko: exciting jo!! Different is good! Ive resignd frm goin fishing! What is cervix meant to do at af time? Is the nose thing always there?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> do i need a form for bump buddie application kim? :haha: watchin jls concert on bbcthree. Man those guys are hot! :blush:

Nah... I'm not adding them till I'm officially preggo... :haha: I've met alot of nice girls on here, I have a good list compiled already... hehehe


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> do i need a form for bump buddie application kim? :haha: watchin jls concert on bbcthree. Man those guys are hot! :blush:


Diane your hormones, calm down now... I think the OH is going to get a good pouncing tonight... :haha:

My cervix is high and mushy... hmm early pregnancy sign right there Jo.. woohoo


----------



## molly85

yup my nose seems to have flatterend off. for AF it's meant to be low and open.


----------



## jelliebabie

sounding gud 4 u too kim! They say loadsa cm is a sign! :yipee:


----------



## molly85

oh is hesticking his nose in the door tonight


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm sooo nervous... I'm tryin hard not to stress, it has started alot the last few days, I feel like AF is coming I even get mild cramps for a few minutes... I keep running to the bathroom and nope nothing there except a wet patch of white cm... lol Its deffo possible... My body temp has stayed pretty warm the last 5 days... I SURE HOPE SO...
All my predictions will be shot to hell... HAHA

I'm gonna try to hold off on testing... Maybe I will Sunday if not Monday :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> oh is hesticking his nose in the door tonight

:haha: Jo... Nose in the door... umm is that what you guys call it... hehehe
Get ya some girlie... woohoo :sex: :sex: :sex: I have'nt even had the desire to and I'm normally a horn dog... :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh i can feel some bfps in the air! Wooohooo! Kim, hubby doesnt get pounced on unless ovulation approaching :haha: well girls, gota sleep now. Its 4.05am, yikes! Love u girls. Sleep well xxx


----------



## molly85

I want to sleep GP ismeant to call later at 11.00 to sort medication out


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Diane come on give in and give him some... :haha:

I'm off to bed too its 11:15pm... Yawn...

There is going to be ALOT of BFP's this week I know it... :happydance:

Nite Jo... I hope you get everything sorted out... I really hope you get your BFP too ;)

Love ya bunches you all :hugs: I'd be lost without you :flower:


----------



## molly85

see ya later


----------



## jelliebabie

ah, ended up having another hotdog! Ok, nw am defo going to bed! Get a gud sleep jo! Hope our temps are exciting 2mro :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladiessss!


----------



## Nixilix

Happy genderscan day!!!!! I say boy!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hehe, 3 more hours!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gals! Sorry wasn't on last night much! Had midwife at 4pm, then got in and had a nap and then was pooped so went back to bed at 9.30pm lol! 

Yay Brandy soooo exciting!! 

Hi Rach how you feeling today? 

did I miss much last night? xx


----------



## Nixilix

Im not feelin preg, all tests bfn, and af feels like she's got a first class ticket to my panties! Aw well, shit happens! Prob won't be ttc next month as don't
know if I'll be back to bd in time if
I o early like this month.


----------



## Nessicle

Aw Rach sucks that you're getting bfn's atm - lets hope beanie is just a late implanter and that's why, hope if AF does come that O doesnt happen too soon and you can get right on with ttc. 

did you try the softcups this month?


----------



## Nixilix

No cause o'd early and didn't have time to practise!! Will next time with conceive + again.


----------



## molly85

Hey Rachel and Ness if your still on. 
Heres something to hopefully make you giggle I just offered a Jehovah's Witness a pint of blood with a tissue bunged up my nose to stop a nose bleed. Thought he was the doctor or I would not be up now lol.


----------



## Nixilix

Hi jo xx 

Just had to come outside at work cause me dizzy. Thought af was here. Checked up and it's still white and creamy. Feel so lightheaded.


----------



## Nessicle

Ooooh Rach - lightheadedness and creamy CM are good signs chica!! FX still for you! 

Jo lol that's funny ha ha


----------



## molly85

oohhh sign deffinatly.lol
Just had a bizzare chat with the doctor. He has said my thyroids ok, it's gone from 0.69 to 0.6 he said it's within range but range is 0.3 - 5 now Ihave written it I see what the muppet has done. Same as have sex 2-3 times a day


----------



## molly85

Eugh get upand do stuff or go back to bed. I'm tierd and feel sick?????


----------



## Nixilix

Signs for u too jo! Test!


----------



## molly85

I'm waiting nowrachel til sunday unless I loose it in the mean time I only have a 25 mui left. If my chart is to be believed I should get a reading then I had a dip 9dpo so would hopefullyshow by sunday if :witch:doesn't but she will


----------



## Nessicle

lol Jo get a new doctor!


----------



## molly85

dumb bloke I hope he meant it had dropped from 6.9 to 0.6
but then he did sayoh your not on any medication for it. Thats why I wrung in the first place,fora new prescription


----------



## Nixilix

My chart is so erratic cause it was so hot at the weekend! So don't think my high temps amean much.


----------



## molly85

cough look at minemissy they dropped when it was hot. i was sweating whenI woke up either coz ofmat or the pillow that had made its way between us


----------



## molly85

Loren how is she today?


----------



## Loren

am fine thanx hun AF is hardly ther today :D how r u??xx


----------



## molly85

apart from being awake to early foradippy doctor and the jehovahs witness I am fab, temps back up so only had a slight slip in PMA


----------



## molly85

Hows Mia?


----------



## Loren

hahahaha y what happend??i keep tryn to read bk bt mia keeps doin sumthin to distract me!!!ooooh just lukd at ur chart it lux fab huni!!!!!!lv the dip and the way its shot up so exciten i rekn this month is deffo urs babe!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Does anyone know what this weird belly button symptoms meant to be like? I'm getting the occasional twing and pain just then?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Team Pink, ladies. I can't believe it! lol.

But so happy :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## Loren

shes a shit!!!!!haha shes just misbehaven so much socme n brad av decided wen weve got the muny wer gna take her to a obeidience training skool she needs it badly she wont listen to him and only has selective hearing with me!!!xxx hoes molly??xxx


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Team Pink, ladies. I can't believe it! lol.
> 
> But so happy :D :D :D :D :D

yayyyyyyyyy congratulations brandy!!!! :D :hugs: :yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

molly85 said:


> Hey Rachel and Ness if your still on.
> Heres something to hopefully make you giggle I just offered a Jehovah's Witness a pint of blood with a tissue bunged up my nose to stop a nose bleed. Thought he was the doctor or I would not be up now lol.

Here you go Loren


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> Does anyone know what this weird belly button symptoms meant to be like? I'm getting the occasional twing and pain just then?

wel ino its like the biggest most popular symptom for a bfp i had it b4 i found out i was preg in jan, ness had it just b4 her bfp ans shan aswel!!!gems getn them to!!:D :D :D :D this is too exciting!!xxxxx


----------



## molly85

YAY BRandy another cute pink bundle of joy yayayayayayayay


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for little girl!!!! Congrats Hun!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounds good Jo, cuz I never had the belly button symptom..so one more even closer to bfp!!


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> molly85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachel and Ness if your still on.
> Heres something to hopefully make you giggle I just offered a Jehovah's Witness a pint of blood with a tissue bunged up my nose to stop a nose bleed. Thought he was the doctor or I would not be up now lol.
> 
> Here you go LorenClick to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahaha love it!!!!!they freak me out them lot and gypsys who turn up with keychains who force u too buy them!!i do incase they puta curse on me hahaha xxx


----------



## molly85

is it meant to be all the time or just when it feels like it. 
I will apologise now for all the girls who have been ovulating all this time and nothing if I get it first month I ovulate. sniff


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> Does anyone know what this weird belly button symptoms meant to be like? I'm getting the occasional twing and pain just then?

well at 8dpo I had some sort of weird twinge like a pin prick behind my belly button all day then I didnt have it again


----------



## molly85

the only curse they will put on you is to nick ya tv real gypsies don't do that


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't had it me thinks not.


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> is it meant to be all the time or just when it feels like it.
> I will apologise now for all the girls who have been ovulating all this time and nothing if I get it first month I ovulate. sniff

nooo just wen it feels like it, 4 me it was 4 like 5-10 second intervals few tyms a day or once a day :D yayyyy.dnt worry bout it babe ur a jammy cow if u do get bfp 1st month u OV haha but end of the day ur just blessd and rather lucky huni :D xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Brandy I just commented on your status on Facebook - I am so thrilled for you a gorgeous baby girl in there! :happydance: :wohoo: 

I'm convinced mine is a boy so wonder if it's actually a girl lol! 

Loren I'm sorry chick didnt realise AF had come boo!! I hope that this cycle you get lots of :sex: and catch that eggy lady! 

xx


----------



## Loren

not every1 duz rach, brandy neva n shes carrying a likkle girlie!!every1s different hun xxx


----------



## molly85

hmmm maybe it's just the constipation. Activia now and a senna in a few hours when I lose it with my bowls


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Brandy I just commented on your status on Facebook - I am so thrilled for you a gorgeous baby girl in there! :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> I'm convinced mine is a boy so wonder if it's actually a girl lol!
> 
> Loren I'm sorry chick didnt realise AF had come boo!! I hope that this cycle you get lots of :sex: and catch that eggy lady!
> 
> xx

its ok ness :) thnx bbe i didnt ttc did i so i new she wud cum bt had a little hope she wudnt haha but o wel bring on juneee!!!!going to start temping tomorow :D.al make sure i do huni :D i am not getting left in here on me own tlkn shit to meself wilst all u ladies r in first tri lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks girls!! :D I'm all smiles!

I know, nessie..omg..I was COMPLETELY convinced it was a boy. Dreams, feeling, everything. Haha


----------



## Loren

oh and to dianes obbsesion drooling over JLS my mum and few others in my family think bradley looks like marvin out of JLS hahaha xxx


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Thanks girls!! :D I'm all smiles!
> 
> I know, nessie..omg..I was COMPLETELY convinced it was a boy. Dreams, feeling, everything. Haha

ur welcum hun looks like ur little girlie was playing games with ur brain ect haha awww bless!!!u gt any names in mind? xxx is ur DD and OH excited?xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Well I might stroll through superdug in my lunch hour.


----------



## Loren

Nixilix said:


> Well I might stroll through superdug in my lunch hour.

what 4 rach?tests?xx


----------



## Nessicle

yay get testing Rachel!! 

Brandy did you get a piccie?


----------



## molly85

lol super drug now if only i could get down the town £8 topiss on lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I do have a pic..didnt get a great profile one tho, she was wiggling so much and then turned her back to us lol! But got the toilet shot! :haha:

DH is very happy..he just grinned and said "I knew it"..I told him we'll try for a boy next time LOL

DD isn't sure yet..she had her heart set on a lil brother, but she's teasingly saying she'll turn her into a tomboy anyways.


----------



## Nessicle

awww ha ha bless DD! She'll be like a mini-mommy! 

great she (how weird you can now say for sure 'she') was moving around so much but shame for the piccie! You need to change your signature now so that the ticker is pink!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doc said he was "pretty sure"..and it's looking like girl to me. I'll post the pic and tell me what you think? I'm bad at these things.


----------



## molly85

lol my my boss/soon to be formalised boss has just sent me a daft text he has baby brain. He will be a dad again within 2 weeks so sure as hell don't want me running off to have kids. lol


----------



## Nessicle

ooh go on then lets have a look!


----------



## Nessicle

molly85 said:


> lol my my boss/soon to be formalised boss has just sent me a daft text he has baby brain. He will be a dad again within 2 weeks so sure as hell don't want me running off to have kids. lol

tough sh*t for him then isnt it Jo?! :haha:


----------



## molly85

TomBoy lol that'll be sooo cute but no frilly dresses


----------



## molly85

Damn yes. I lovemy job sowould prob go back as soon as I can. MIL is for baby sitting she can have the dog to lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry, having to make some adjustments..the stupid guy that scanned em didn't do it very well :( I need to buy a scanner.


----------



## molly85

yoghurt gone down, yoghurt fighting to comeback up. 
Is that last nights curry I smell would that still be safe to eatsmells yummy cold


----------



## Nessicle

no worries brandy!

:sick: someone has just reheated some fried rice in the office and it smells like greasy hot dog food :sick: and double :sick: 

thank god I'm meeting a friend for lunch and gettigout of here!


----------



## shaerichelle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Team Pink, ladies. I can't believe it! lol.
> 
> But so happy :D :D :D :D :D

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## molly85

Sounds nice ness want to swap?


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, a little good news and hope for all! My dear friend who is 41 and has MS just found out she is preggo after just 5 cycles of ttc. They used only opks and were planning to go to invitro soon as she needs to back on her ms drugs. Yay! She has been married just a year and thought she'd never be a parent!!!!! :)

Second good news, my dear friend who is 40 this summer is never married but used a sperm donor and IUI. Just found out she is preggos after two cycles!!

Third good news, my sister-in-law and her dh are adopting another baby boy from Russia! (We both have children adopted from Russia). My inlaws have been warned that the Russians may be taking over their family. lol

And, my dh and I are..... getting another puppy this July! Yes, not quite the bfp that i am hoping for BUT still totally exciting. New puppy babies were born and are adorable.

Yay for babies! Hopefully something is in the water or air or whatev


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Shanny xo

K heres the pic..its impossible to see much though. Bad quality!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v651/EccentricMind/scan002-1.jpg

The lil bum is on the right side..legs bent and crossed at the ankles. She was chillin lol


----------



## molly85

Ohhh puppy what breed?
Did someone say babie yes please???


----------



## MySillyGirls

CONGRATS Peace Love!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Golden retriever puppy!!!! They were born 5/13. And, are sooo adorable already.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thank you!


----------



## molly85

awww.
Brandy ican't read ultra sounds but I think I see a blob. lol I am rubbish


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol It's so hard to tell..on the actual pic, it still looks like it could be either. But I do see the 3 lines..and i read about that and it being the "girl" identifier! I will go with girl for now :D


----------



## molly85

cold onion barjhi yummy


----------



## molly85

hows the house brandy?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Coming along..tilers and painters are here. I'm getting sick of early mornings though..they show up at 7 am. I don't wanna be up that early unless theres a baby screaming.


----------



## molly85

lol taht you canattendtoin your nightwear then go back to bed


----------



## Nixilix

I'M so annoyed. I thought I needed a wee so went to use one of the 4 frer I got that were bogof 2 pack!! I get it out put it by the pee hole and a dribble comes out! Not even a teaspoon amount. So now I'm gonna have to use another one tonight cause i only for a faint line on the control bit. No second line either!!!! Booo!!


----------



## molly85

lol Rachel, I have been ordered to do house work so best go bloody man. Stage freight lol


----------



## Nixilix

It's really annoyed me!! Never mind. Enjoy the housework. Haha!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg that is sooo annoying!


----------



## Loren

booooo thats always the way rach!!thats y i pee in a deodarant lid haha just incase i miss the stick or dnt have enuff pee!!awwww puppy :) so cute!!!itd b better if u cud clik on the pic brandy to enlarge it, but stil awwwww :D :D :D so exciting u have a baby inside of uuuu :D hey ther jellieheadddddddd lurking at the botom!!!xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

congratulations brandy! :happydance: aww a wee girl! How sweeeet! X


----------



## mommaof3

YAY Brandy CONGRATS on the little girl I wish my ob would do a scan early but he is a 20-22 week only kinda guy unless there is a suspected problem so I have 28 more days to wait


----------



## Loren

di have u implanted 2ce ;) just ada nose at ur chart!!! xxxxx lukn gd babes!!!! xxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Loren if you can hit ctrl and your plus sign and it will make the pic bigger


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh good tip, Nicole..lol didn't know that!

Still hard to see, I know. No worries.

Thanks ladies xoxoxox I'm elated :D


----------



## mommaof3

im not sure what you ladies call receiving blankets or if you call them swaddling blankets but anyway I discovered with my lol that after a couple of weeks the ones you buy in the store are to small to swaddle the baby with my little guy was long and all legs though and the larger ones you can buy are like 30 dollars have any of you seen any that are a little less expensive you need so many of them that id have to take out a loan to get enough lol


----------



## Nessicle

lol Rach - pee in a plastic or paper cup first! I never did tests mid-stream - at least then you can see how much pee you have and you wouldnt have wasted your test silly sausage! 

Brandy - aww look at her little bum bum! he he so cute!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole is it not possible to use normal blankets? I've not looked in to swaddling just yet


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know what you mean Nicole..my DD was a long baby too..and the receiving blankets were too small. My gramma had made us some back then...not sure what I'm gonna do this time around. =\


----------



## mommaof3

well most of them are to big or to thick to swaddle tightly and sometimes thats the only thing that will work is to wrap them up tight to they feel good and secure after Jesse got so big I only had one that would work I guarded that thing like it was made of gold lol


----------



## Nessicle

ah I see nicole! have you tried ebay?


----------



## jelliebabie

never heard of those blankets nicole! U knw what nicole, you may well be having a boy! We got brandies wrong! Sorry brandy :hugs: lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm thinking probably ebay too..or try to find someone that actually makes them, so you can see the size, or even request a size..they shouldn't be *too* expensive that way. Heck, you can buy the fabric yourself and have someone hem it a lil? Not sure how to sew or anything about it lol..so I dunno what needs to be done to those.


----------



## jelliebabie

implanted twice! :shock: dont say that loren! Lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Di, it's ok....I guess! ;)

Perhaps its a boy you see for yourself!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Diane :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

ive thought of buying the flannel to make some considering its around 3 or 4 dollars a yard compared to 30 dollars for one swaddle blanket it cant be that hard its just a large square with a little hemmed edge


----------



## mommaof3

lol Diane im thinking a boy myself but I really dont care either way and I have loads of little boy stuff already so would work out good


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, sounds easy enough! I would definitely do that.


----------



## Loren

haha u have 2 dips!!!! lol.omg its freezn and lashing down!!!!!hate being stuck in!!xxx am bord y cnt we live by eachuva!!!xxxx my nan gets her friends to make cardigans and blankets ect its annoying aswel as a nice thing to do, coz she gets far too many things done xxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

well I have found some for 12 to 14 but they are more of a summer or spring weight and my little one will be here during the colder months ive already ordered my carseat cover there so much nicer then trying to carry a carseat and hold a blanket over it while the wind is blowing like mad


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It'll be summer here when I deliver. ughh lol.


----------



## mommaof3

well just because it doesnt look hard doesnt meen I can get it done lol the hem I know I can do its getting a perfect square cut im terrible at that really im like square challenged and I even have the quilt mat to help you cut a perfect square and they still end up lopsided


----------



## mommaof3

well im still kinda upset he wont deliver me till oct 27th lol i really wanted to do it the week before so I would have time to get a little recovered for Halloween that and Christmas are my favorite holidays but its all good ill just have someone drive me and the baby around so I can see Jesse get his candy and I can do halloween themed birthday parties now woohooo always wanted to do that


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nessiepooh! :hugs: hey loren, move to glasgow lol. Ok bbiab byyeee x


----------



## mommaof3

Bye Diane


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Morning ladies... Wow there is alot going on today... I have slept on and off this morning to wake to lots of drool :haha: still running warm and I got my reading from Cheri this morning... She predicts a BOY was'nt sure if I conceive in May or born in May, and I tell ya I'm feeling way different this time, I'm burning up GRR and the Nausea..

Cheri said: They show you with a BOY and they relate him to MAY so this is either birth month, conceive month or hte month you find out in. WOW!

Poor Nessie, I got a good wiff of some onion rings and gagged :sick: I hope your MS passes quick :hugs:

Brandy... I knew you where going to have a GIRL... :happydance: the guy who did the scan sucks... lol Hopefully next time you will get a better pic ;)

Hi Nicole... complaining I see... maybe around you due date you can fuss about cramps and they will take the baby earlier ;) you shop a holic... :haha: Oh and for some reason I'm thinking a GIRL ;) If you have any extra boy stuff send it my way haha j/k
I started looking for cribs already hehehe

Awww :blush: Loren you added me to your siggy thank you... How are you doing today, cold??..

Jo, I'm tellin ya you have all the classic signs of being pregnant Woohoo... I hope you are.

Diane love how are you doing today. Getting amped for testing :happydance: Now I'm more terrified considering my reading :haha: I'm gonna hold off as long as I can trust...

I see we have a new lady on board... :wave: Congrats on the puppy.. Wow alot of good news for your friends... I'm 42 and I "think" I may be preggo now "crossing fingers"

Shew, thats alot to remember, gonna go catch up brb


----------



## Loren

haha al cum stay on ur couch di :) hhaha spk ina bi hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx

awwww ur welcum hun :) :hugs: am fine thanx hun, u? yer very cold mia cries to go out then cums bk in wen u close the door she cries to go bk out so ive just left it open but the colds cumn thru under the sunroom door!!!!  haha i need to go to my mums too but the weathers crap!!ooooohhhh u have to be pregnant uve got too many very vvery gd symptoms not to be!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim if I have a girl you can just drive your butt to indiana and get all this boy stuff better bring a truck cause there is loads of stuff lol and even if it is a boy you can still have what he grows out of 

and LADIES im getting very impatient on these testing dates I need to SEE LINES lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> lol Kim if I have a girl you can just drive your butt to indiana and get all this boy stuff better bring a truck cause there is loads of stuff lol and even if it is a boy you can still have what he grows out of
> 
> and LADIES im getting very impatient on these testing dates I need to SEE LINES lol

Cool, I'll do it... :haha: 

Nope No testing for me for a tad longer... I don't want a negative result cuz its too early, thinking of doing a blood test instead so I will know for sure on Tuesday. I've been burning up hot and tired I sleep on and off all day, cramps here and there nothing to be worried about though.. I really hope I am this time "crossing fingers" I'm NOT going to tell the OH till 2 months and thank him for the donation :haha:

I think Diane is testing on Sunday.. I may tempt to do it too :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Loren I'll trade ya, I'm hot :haha: How do you get the colors on your signature, I have tried and it won't work :( lol

Oh and Nicole I get first dibs on the boy stuff ... :haha:


----------



## Loren

higlight the words u want in colour then click on the A that has a colour line under it on the top bar of the box and click the colour u want, al trade u ryt nw 4 abit of warmth!!!!!!

just went the loo and all of a sudden AF is real heavy and very very clotty (sorry tmi) and brad hasnt cared to tel me hes used the last of the frign toilet roll!!!!i am fuming!!!!

hey nw hey nw dnt dream its over hey nw hey nw wen the world cums in they cum they cum to build a wall between us uno they wont winnnnnn!!!

little songs 4yas haha xxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I Love that song... Oh girl I would be yelling and screaming... not cool at all GRRR
Keep that nasty :witch: away from me... PLEASE... lol

I'll try it... thanks for your help..


----------



## Loren

i was and he just sed wel i forgot!!!wtf!!!!  i cnt just shake me lettuce!!!! and b4 i need the loo agen he best get the shop!!!  dnt worry i think i'm geting the AF off all u girls!!!haha am neva heavy on CD2  bitchhhhh!!!!lol.al keep the heavy day and maybe 1 day longer AF if it means u get ur bfp huni :) ur welcum chick xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

thanks Loren... I keep an extra roll in the drawer next to the toliet lol...

Hopefully that dreaded bitch stays away this time!! I have felt cramps like I was gonna start by my body temp has been warmer than usual, she had better stay Away... LOL


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Kim! Hope you're ok hun?

I know Brandy I'm getting impatient I only pop on here to see lines :haha: oh and to speak to you all too he he!


----------



## mommaof3

Kim your more then welcome to it lol I have been going to give it away for the past 2 years and always held off not sure if its a sign or me just not wanting to let go


----------



## mommaof3

but this is the last so the stuff isnt getting stored this time lol


----------



## mommaof3

I think when I put all of my lo stuff away there was over 100 sleepers from newborn to 6 months


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WOOHOOO Sounds Great... :happydance:

I'm so damn bloated and tired Yawn... Gonna take a catnap... 

Thanks for the convo... be back on later taters :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good rest kim! I so hope u have hit the jackpot babe! You will be a super mama! But you will need eyes in the back of your head for your mischevious little boy! Lol. Have u thought of names? I see you calling him something more traditional, like john, david, or james, x


----------



## jelliebabie

loren babe, u may have to fight with the cats to get the couch but ur more than welcome to try! :haha: and marvin, aint that the little ugly one? :rofl: the only 1 i really like is the tall one with the paler skin and the gorgeous eyes :kiss: hes a bit like my ex, only ALOT sexier! Lol. Hows u nicole? X


----------



## jelliebabie

and a smile 2 die 4! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

CONGRATULATONS Brandy xxxxxx 

hiyyyyyaaaa

lol di marvin is the gorgeous tall slim one!!!!
how are ya all?? jo and kim ur smptoms sound ace!!
i tested this mornin wiv superdrug and bfn hahahaha....
had some cm 2day creamy , white , watery, no more pinchin or anythin, really it was only 4 10 secs if that yesterday!!! i just dont feel tha lucky!! last time i was pregnant, i just felt majorly lazy, tired and a cudnt be arsed mood, and got tired legs..... bit like that now hahahaahaha but prob wud be if i wasnt pg. 
cos its bank hols mon, think get paid fri so mite just fuk it and test everyday til af comes hahahaha. :)
i am gettin so depressed not bein pregnant tho, my mood is just soooo low at the moment!! must be a sign aunt flo is comin :( 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiiiiiiiii loren :) glad ur feelin better , love u 2 chik xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Gem


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi callie, thanks
just have 2 wait and c i guess.
how are you and ur bump hun?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooooo and i forgot tis morning i woke up and i felt sick!!! its 2 early 4 any pg symptoms of nausea but it was horrible. think i panicked cos my upper back, neck and shoulders was sooooo sore, must have slept funny, bt was soooo painful. hahahahaha deffoo NOT a symptom lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I felt nauseous for the first time around cd9. I was sick in the morning until about 1. I couldn't eat anything because the thought of it made me sick and then I was fine the rest of the day. Everyone's symptoms start at different times. 
As for baby and me, baby is still insistent that I must feel sick all day. I haven't thrown up since Sunday though. I have found that I throw up when I don't get enough sleep. I get to hear the heartbeat tomorrow though!!!:happydance: That will make all of this much more real.


----------



## Nixilix

Hey girls. Yo gem hold out and stay pos! I'm going to attempt another
poas!


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kirstie, Diane and Rachel :hi: How are you all doing?


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww callie heartbeat!!!!!! thats amazing!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## xGemxGemx

woooo rach!!! good pma :) yep deffo test!! its way 2 early 4 me 2 test i guess, i just hate waitin and waitin.... ooooo slight hedache comin my way :( 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

this may sound like the most daft question ever but which body part gives off the most hormones?? xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

K. I have to go. I will be back later.:hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

It would appear it's norhing to do with the fact not enough wee. I'm just not pg. Shoud of had a faint line but nothing on frer-6 days detect early before period. Think this month is well and truly done now.


----------



## Nixilix

Well your blood excretes hcg not needed into urine xx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh gem! Marvin is the tall 1? Wow, loren, i need pics of brad! And possibly a swingerz party! :rofl: aww callie! Heartbeat 2mro! Excitd 4 u! Xx gem :hugs: sounds like ur clocking up some nice symptoms chick :thumbup: ooh gl poas rach. I got :bfn: today. Could be 2 early fxd. Callie, time 4 u to do ur daily ananalis of our charts :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

I hate bfn. And my cm smells af'y if you know what I mean!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm back....the MIL and sister in law went out and bought tons of pink clothes already! Can you believe them lol.

How's everyone? Yall type too darn much!


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel babe, 80percent of pregnancies implant 8-10 dpo and it taker a further 2-4 days for enuf hcg in urine to be detectd in urine, so ur defo not out babe :hug: we are in sync, so we will go thru this 2getha xxx


----------



## Nixilix

I sound so selfish but it just sucks! I hope we all get bfp together. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww rach dont give uup!! them tests arent tha accurate anyway r they, even thou they say 6 days b4.
just wonderin lol, if it was like ears or neck hahahahaha so gross but my kitten must think im its mum it is suckin my neck lol. ewwww keep pullin im off!!! omggg if af comes that cat must love me hahahhahaha....awww cute!!! bt nt the suckin.


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> ooh gem! Marvin is the tall 1? Wow, loren, i need pics of brad! And possibly a swingerz party! :rofl: aww callie! Heartbeat 2mro! Excitd 4 u! Xx gem :hugs: sounds like ur clocking up some nice symptoms chick :thumbup: ooh gl poas rach. I got :bfn: today. Could be 2 early fxd. Callie, time 4 u to do ur daily ananalis of our charts :haha:

hhaha swingers !!!


----------



## Wantabean

hi ladies am sorry i couldnt be bothered to read back lol

update please?

congrats Brandy!!! a wee lassie! awww :hugs:

any bfps?

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I hope you guys get them together too..you so deserve em :hugs:

Hi Kirstie!


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww rachel i wish u would have bfp sooooo much!!! and it is not over. dont feel selfish, we all get this way wen it gets close to testin, but were gona find out one way or another and nothin we can do now hun, so try not to get wound up. even thou its the hardest thing in the world to go thru each month xxxxxxxxxxx have faith in the fact u got pg b4 and u will again!!! and next time we will hav sticky beans cos r bodies will be more ready 4 it and know whats happening more than the first time xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Thanks..... It means lot xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

rach i never got my bfp untill 15dpo! i was reluctant to test coz i thought i was out lol i will keep you in my prayers.

hey brandy how are you? so its a day of celebration in your house? xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> have a good rest kim! I so hope u have hit the jackpot babe! You will be a super mama! But you will need eyes in the back of your head for your mischevious little boy! Lol. Have u thought of names? I see you calling him something more traditional, like john, david, or james, x

I'm back, I'm sitting hear stuffin my face... Ham & Cheese sandwich with pretzels... the other day I ate strawberry yogurt and pretzels together :haha:

I'm going to name him Jagger Chance so they can call him JC... sexy name huh... I LOVE IT..

Rachel sweetie your not out till the :witch: shows girlie, don't give up girl..
This one girl on here got hers at 16dpo !!

Gem Gem when are you testing... Me and Diane Sunday Woot Woot

Callie sorry I was'nt on earlier miss chatting with ya

Brandy MIA, have'nt heard a word from you? PINK PINK PINK Yay!!

Kristy How ya doin hun... super excited for you both :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

hey kim :wave: wen are you testing lady? i cant handle the suspense lol xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm going to try to hold off as long as I can, its hard but I'm gonna have too, I was thinking Sunday might I may hold off till AF comes... I don't want to waste a good test.. :haha:

I've been so damn warm the last 6 days which is'nt normal... My Cheri prediction she said could be this month or my bubs be born in May so that would mean a BFP in August... I was told June at first then July... I think there wrong... hehee


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya kim im due af sun/ mon so will be testin sun wiv u and di :) yipppppeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:happydance: AWESOME... I worry though with my temps being warmer, and sometimes it feels like AF is coming GRRR cramps on and off all day and nite :(


----------



## jelliebabie

haha gem, thats if af dnt come on her 1st class ticker on satrdy to me lol. I just got a huge sharp stitch like pain rip thru my stomach! Only lastd a split second, but ooh er, wtf!! Jagger kim? Thats what we call a junkie round ere :shock: i like j.c though. And i knw a stunin black horse called chance! Nice name! I was well wrong thinking you would go traditional with names lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

when was ur last af kim, can u remember? X


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooooo wonder if thats a lil bubs gettin cosy!!!! xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Traditional names just ain't me... Jagger is a junkie name... :haha: um maybe I'll think of another one... I do love Chance and Aiden as well. No John, maybe Jesse thats sexy... lol

Holy cow I get that stitch feeling too on and off, I think a lil beanie is attaching or ur uterus is stretching... good sign there girly... Another BFP coming ding ding... :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

ooooo like it kimxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

thats my littel mans name Jesse lol


----------



## mommaof3

darn wireless router giving me a fit again today looks like im gonna have to take it back and install another one


----------



## mommaof3

Rach I was 11 or 12dpo before I got a very faint line on the 6 day frer so dont lose hope yet


----------



## xGemxGemx

oh myyyyyyyyyyyy.......gosh

just been searchin lol and i found the hugest blob of stretchy, gooey white / clear cm

i really hope this is it!!!! im gettin excited and i know i shouldnt bt i just feel different....slightly fxd xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

what am i sayin...af is soooo comin 4 me lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> thats my littel mans name Jesse lol

I do too.. If a girl.. Its going to be Kylie or Jessa :)

Women you need to throw that router out the door, its junk :haha: j/k

I need to get my lazy ass off here to take a shower... hehehe Got lots of running to do today... I may pick up a test or two hehehe ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xGemxGemx said:


> what am i sayin...af is soooo comin 4 me lol

Nope, your not out till you know who pops in.. I don't think she will, She better not... :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

bye kim have fun 2day hun xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Nixilix said:


> I hate bfn. And my cm smells af'y if you know what I mean!!

Rach this is one of the first things I noticed before my bfp and I googled it lol its suppose to be a good sign though

Clear or whitish mucous based discharge known as Leukorrhea, which is non irritant and mild smelling, can increase substantially while pregnant. ...


----------



## mommaof3

lol Kim this is a new one just got it Monday GRRR bye hun have fun today and yes pick up a test or two or ten lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OK We'll do... I'm off to shower.. I'll talk 

:wave: Bye Ladies talk to you ladies tomorrow.. :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

yeah kim hav a gud day and make sure u grab sum tests lol. Its gona be an exciting few days ahead and sum bfps as a result of all the testing hehe x


----------



## jelliebabie

so nicole, you thought of any boys names? Jesse is a lovely name! Gem babe, get rid of that negitivity, theres nothing to say ur not pregnant babe! X


----------



## mommaof3

Gem so sorry I just realized i have been calling you Rach lol gonna blame that on the pregnancy


----------



## xGemxGemx

mommaof3 said:


> Gem so sorry I just realized i have been calling you Rach lol gonna blame that on the pregnancy

lol dont worry chik xxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> thats my littel mans name Jesse lol

Diane that is Nicole lil ones name now.. :haha:

I agree Gem Gem shoo away the negativity, you have some very good symptoms and signs, don't you give up on us hun x

Hey what is the BEST HPT to buy... Clear blue digital? First Response?
I may grab one tonight "maybe" it will be too early to test though ;)


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi ladies!!

BFN today and no symptoms but a brief dull ache low down in my back. 

Congrats on the lil girlie Brandy!!


----------



## mommaof3

Diane not thought of any that dh seems to like so just put it aside till we know for sure what were haveing that way we dont have to try and agree on a boy and a girls name lol


----------



## mommaof3

Kim do you have a dollar store where you live


----------



## mommaof3

the Dollar General stores have pink dye test for a dollar and there pretty good test got my first faint line on one before I got one on frer or an answer first test


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah I was gonna grab a few of those just to practice on. :haha: I'm getting a digital this weekend so when I get the lines I'm gonna use that to make it more official... Yay...
I have a good feeling about this time... ;)

Well I'm hitting the road run some errands and I'm playing Bingo tonight... Hope I WIN cuz I'm broke... :haha:

Ya'll have a good nite, Talk to yaz laterz :hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sorry I missed ya, Kim! I got busy with housework before DD went to bed..gotta love distractions lol.


----------



## mommaof3

lol Brandy im still distracted looking for receiving blankets


----------



## jelliebabie

hey. Im fed up of testing. Its crazy really. I want to beat my addiction. It only ends in dissapointment :cry: can 11dpo be too early? :nope:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It still could! You know the stories where women don't get em till late. :hugs:

Nicole, you're still looking? Thought you decided to buy flannel lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I got my faints at 16 dpo and this time 18 dpo everyone is different.


----------



## calliebaby

It all depends on when baby implanted.:hugs:


How are you doing Shan?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep, everyones different!

K gonna spend some time with DH. Talk to you girls later <3 xo


----------



## calliebaby

Bye!!! Have a good day:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I am okay callie. Just waiting on the dreaded af to miscarry.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! how ya'll doing today?
My son and I are now living with my sister. she lives in Orlando


----------



## mommaof3

Diane that is still a little early so dont give up yet your just discouraged because you have been testing since 1dpo silly girl lol


----------



## calliebaby

So did you have a blood test done then Shan? You have not bled yet? Will your doctor do anything to help it along? Sorry about all of the questions and feel free to not answer if you don't want to.:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Shey hope that works out better for you and your son 

Shan did the midwife give you anything to get af started


----------



## shaerichelle

I will go get provera tomorrow. She was going to give me clomid, but for some reason has decided not too. Yes my hcg level was under 5.


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

Did she say why she decided not to give you clomid


----------



## xGemxGemx

:hugs: shan xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

diane do not be givin up on me now!!! hahaahahaha wat did u just say 2 me. pma lady!!! thers gona be alot of bfps this weekend....there just has 2 be!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks girls.
Nope I think she thought that my hormones would be out of whack, but they are all normal.


----------



## molly85

Soz it didn't workout Shan. Hopefully the midwife will sort your cycles now.

Gdluck with the dollarstore tests Kim.
Girls PMA even if she comes its a regular cycle so allways positive.
I've been peeing alot every hour if not less would it be daft to test now? Desperate togo agian


----------



## calliebaby

I would wait to test with fmu Jo. You urine is probably too diluted right now.


----------



## molly85

Iknow but I want to Wahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## calliebaby

I know it is hard, but the test will look so much better with fmu. What happened to waiting till sunday???:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo thanks, but she doesnt seem to care. She told me I wasnt even pregnant. And they can help me but it needs to be 3 miscarriages.. apparently they have to see me and take hcg before during and after for them to consider me. She was rude. I wont be going back.

I agree with Callie.

I need to go finish dinner and sit down. These cramps are horrid.


----------



## molly85

I got my PMA back lol


----------



## mommaof3

Jo how long has it been since you went last


----------



## molly85

It's crap Shan I know a friend of mine has been throughso many IVF cycles because of her Polycystic ovaries. SHes had to go through the same stuff over and over so may be worth sticking with it so they know what is happening from start to finish and support you atleast physically with it. Sorry she was rude to you.


----------



## Nixilix

Girls it's bed time for me so tired so will love I and
leave u and will test again with fmu!


----------



## molly85

about an hour now I know its meant to be 3 this is now rediculous gagging to go


----------



## molly85

Hugs Rach PMA


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Rach!!!:happydance:


----------



## mommaof3

well nothing saying you couldnt test but not sure how accurate it would be but if you wouldnt lose your pma if its a neg then go ahead


----------



## mommaof3

Goodnight Rach goodluck in the am


----------



## xGemxGemx

good luck rach babe xxxxx im prayin u get ur bfp xxxxx


----------



## molly85

I peed in a pot it was like water so didn't bother. jeez didn't know my body could hold so much fluid. want more drink now


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo i want 2 test 2 hahaha but only hav 2 tests left thur am and fri am will buy more wen i go 2 town fri


----------



## molly85

yeah it's my last test. Just had that urge it's under control now


----------



## calliebaby

Way to be strong Jo:thumbup:


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna do try to get this router figured out if not gonna take it back and get a diff one


----------



## molly85

nicole I am missing my fb fix of u


----------



## xGemxGemx

right my lovely ladies im going 2 bed so tired xxx
i have seriously been on the laptop all nite i need to get a life!! googling away symptoms lol an stil dont know any more.
good luck 2mro rach, jo, di, kim and karen 
luvvvv you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

aww sleep well Gem


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks hun hope u hav some gud news 2mro but the weekend will do xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Lonely,i am so lonley, I have nobody for my own.........................................


----------



## Aislinn

Hi.... How is everyone?


----------



## molly85

Struggling not to test lol. 
Got my thyroid levels i'm 0.6 from 6.9 afther the doc got allmy results fuzzled stupid bloke
Peeing like a race horse.
Hows you


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> Struggling not to test lol.
> Got my thyroid levels i'm 0.6 from 6.9 afther the doc got allmy results fuzzled stupid bloke
> Peeing like a race horse.
> Hows you


I understand about thyroid stuff.... 

Why not test? :)

I'm ok.


----------



## molly85

73 pts
strange doesn't like my cervix lol


----------



## molly85

i'v been peeing all night so its no good.
Hows you.


----------



## molly85

soz i amnotreading fully. very tierd.can't go bed yet


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> soz i amnotreading fully. very tierd.can't go bed yet


Having a hard time huh?? Sorry.


----------



## molly85

12 dpo diane anything to add to ff?


----------



## molly85

no more nights ahead sohas matt. I got up at 11 to talk to thedaftdoctoron the phone.Bloke said your not on medication are you well duhh I had asked to be called about it


----------



## calliebaby

I wish tomorrow morning was here already!!! I cannot wait to tell everyone!!! :happydance: According to the doctor's dates, I am 12 weeks tomorrow.
I cannot decide if I am nauseous or hungry right now.....hmmmmm......:dohh:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> It's crap Shan I know a friend of mine has been throughso many IVF cycles because of her Polycystic ovaries. SHes had to go through the same stuff over and over so may be worth sticking with it so they know what is happening from start to finish and support you atleast physically with it. Sorry she was rude to you.

Shes a bitch. Shes not considering any of my losses so I might as well get a new person. Its not fair I do agree with that.


----------



## molly85

lol Callie excited for you. 
knowing my thyroid is good means I proably wnt get early scans damn.
when do your docs scan you? hugs


----------



## Aislinn

molly85 said:


> no more nights ahead sohas matt. I got up at 11 to talk to thedaftdoctoron the phone.Bloke said your not on medication are you well duhh I had asked to be called about it


Doc's... wow


----------



## calliebaby

I only get a 20 week scan. Which is fine. These last 8 weeks practically flew by so I can wait 8 more. 

Shan- maybe it would be a good idea to get a new doctor that can monitor you throughout your next pregnancy. You need a doctor that is more pro-active with you.:hugs:


----------



## molly85

yeah all the way through would be good shan.


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree. Just got to find one that will take someone without insurance.. and well that doesnt seem to be happening in the state of maine.


----------



## molly85

hmm sooo complicated. maybe the insurance just for you would be worth it.
eugh I thinkI amgnna hurl chicken, chips and nectarine


----------



## calliebaby

Eww chicken :sick:

I have been having major nectarine cravings...yummmm.


----------



## calliebaby

yeah, Shan, how much would insurance be for just you?


----------



## shaerichelle

2k a month is not worth it.

Edit: thats catastrophic insurance only ... I cant get it alone.. It has to be under my DH business.


----------



## molly85

I have loads of fruit felt guilt not having any so shoved one down


----------



## molly85

jeezy mcwheezy. seems excessive. we have a health plan.found out we get £600 if i give birth yay


----------



## calliebaby

That is strange. My husband and I are under different insurance policies (same company but mine is a bit more expensive because I have more options on mine). We pay out of pocket for both and I am the only person on my insurance. It is about $240 a month for me alone.
Why does it have to be under your husbands company? I was under the assumption if you pay for your own insurance, you can choose who you go through. We found ours through: https://www.ehealthinsurance.com


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks for pma injection attempt girls :flower: ok, so i went to take Cookie a walk and startd feeling pretty sick, got back in the house and the smell of catfood hit me, urggh. Felt awful. Feelin bit better now, but can i add nausea and sensitivity to smell to the symptom list plz? X


----------



## calliebaby

Of course you can!!!:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to go for a couple of hours. Be back later. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

damn yes. Our grill got to me earlier so had to clean it. Matt refuses and it got to much yucky.
PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## molly85

cya callie I'm trying to keep matt up before he conks out


----------



## Aislinn

shaerichelle said:


> I agree. Just got to find one that will take someone without insurance.. and well that doesnt seem to be happening in the state of maine.


Shannon, 

They can't deny you medical care because you don't have health insurance. That isn't ethical. You would have to pay out of pocket but they should not be able to deny you care.


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I agree. Just got to find one that will take someone without insurance.. and well that doesnt seem to be happening in the state of maine.
> 
> 
> Shannon,
> 
> They can't deny you medical care because you don't have health insurance. That isn't ethical. You would have to pay out of pocket but they should not be able to deny you care.Click to expand...

I know but if its private practice they do. And they put you on waiting lists.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:
 

> That is strange. My husband and I are under different insurance policies (same company but mine is a bit more expensive because I have more options on mine). We pay out of pocket for both and I am the only person on my insurance. It is about $240 a month for me alone.
> Why does it have to be under your husbands company? I was under the assumption if you pay for your own insurance, you can choose who you go through. We found ours through: https://www.ehealthinsurance.com

Tried that. Just as I thought its not offered here. In maine you have two insurance companies who have taken over that is why its so expensive.


----------



## jelliebabie

aw callie! Giving out the good news 2mro! How exciting and congrats 4 12wks babe! Hiya aislinn. Xx hey jojo, whens ur testdate nw? X


----------



## jelliebabie

we are so lucky to have the nhs


----------



## molly85

gtta love the NHS they pay my wages lol.


----------



## jelliebabie

nite nite ladies. Feel so sick again. Off to bed. Have a gud nite. Luv u all x


----------



## molly85

night diane feel better. hugs


----------



## molly85

Diane thought you were going to bed?


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girlies! I have missed you all so much. I have been having major glitches with my account on here but for now it seems to be working again...fingers crossed.
Jo, things are sounding so great for you babe. Lots of baby dust!!
Diane, you are sounding pretty preggo as well and I really hope you get that BFP.
Brandy, so happy for you on the little girl. I am soooo jealous. LOL Just kidding babe. I am starting to fall in love with the idea of having my little boy. Although it is still a little scary...hehehe.
Gem and Nix, fingers crossed for you ladies as well. We need some BFP's on this thread.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel!!! I have missed you too!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there hun! I have been feeling great. My biggest problem is the Texas heat kicking my butt already and we got a lot of summer to go. LOL How have you been feeling? I have tried to read and keep up but it was difficult with all the technical difficulties I was having with my account. You're hearing the heartbeat soon right?


----------



## calliebaby

Tomorrow morning!!!:happydance: I can't wait. I will be telling everyone tomorrow as well. 
Also, I am sick of wearing baggy clothes to hide my little bump. I am excited to show it off!!!
The ms is still kicking my butt though.


----------



## NurseKel

Oh wow! Tomorrow, so exciting! The best part is telling everyone too. We didn't wait at all b/c the DH and I are both big mouths and we were so excited we couldn't wait. LOL Hate to hear that the MS is still kicking your butt. The good news is that when it finally leaves it tends to stay gone. Well, for me it has anyway. The only downside is that when that leaves along comes the horrible indigestion and the feeling of being so full after only a few bites. I find as the bump grows it gets harder and harder to eat much. Show that bump girl!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Yikes. I am already having a hard time eating too much at once and I have had the worst reflux the last couple of nights.
We have told immediate family members and a few close friends, but we have a lot of people to tell yet.
I want to see your cute bump!!!


----------



## NurseKel

I will try and get some pics soon. I feel absolutely huge but everyday people are shocked when they find out I'm pregnant. No one believes me when I say I'm 5 1/2 months so I guess I must not be as large as I feel. 
I hear you on the reflux. I have it bad all the time and it really gets irritated during pregnancy. I pretty much live on Rolaids or Tums every day. And mine always seems to get much worse at night...ugh. It's all good though b/c we couldn't have these beautiful babies without all this, right? LOL I'm just hoping we will have some more company in our misery soon!


----------



## calliebaby

I never had heartburn/reflux before being pregnant. Agreed. At least it is for an amazing cause.:cloud9:
I am hopeful that there will be many more bfps on this thread soon.:happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Me too girl. There are so many amazing, wonderful supportive ladies on here that deserve to get their BFP's. Well, I just got out of the shower and I am off to bed. I've got a busy day of seeing patients then making a luncheon at my DD's school. I can't believe she graduates Kindergarten on Friday. The time goes by so fast with these lil ones. 
Night night sweetie. Can't wait to hear how it went tomorrow!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning ladies. xo

All the symptoms are sounding fab!

Hi Kels..lol, I was so shocked to see a girl..but it's growing on me now. I'm so excited!!!!

Callie, good luck on telling everyone.that is such a fun part of being pregnant!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Waiting on the bfp's please! xx


----------



## Nixilix

Ther is no bfp here. Booooo. Looks like I'll be going to month 6. Half
a frigging year. Who thought it'd be this rough eh??


----------



## Nessicle

aww Rach effing crappy bfn's! :growlmad: 

If the witch does turn up use those softcups cos I have a good feeling about those for you! And Conceive+ also what I did different was laid with my hips elevated for 20 mins and then manually "sorted myself" after :sex: too I don't know if that helped but it can't hurt right?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I did the exact same thing, Nessie, minus softcups..but I was thinking of using em next cycle if I didn't get a bfp.

Rach, hang in there. I waited a whole 6 months just for a period! It's the worst..ugh. I also have a really really good feeling about conceive + for you if this one isn't your lucky one!!! Fx'd still of course. You're not out yet, girly.


----------



## Nixilix

Ta girls x


----------



## jelliebabie

no bfp for me either girlies and im counting myself out. Ive a sore back and generaly feeling aflowy. But its ok. At least i ovd when i didnt think i was going to. But come on girlies, gota get sum bfps for theteam x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It's not over till the witch shows! Feeling Af'ish is a common symptom in itself :D


----------



## Nixilix

Depressing isn't it di!! So together next month IF af gets you xx


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Brandy - remember when Rachel and I got our bfp's and we both said we were convinced AF was on her way!


----------



## Loren

hey girlies its not over until AF sings and i dont think she will!!!! di ive just rated ur chart. how r u all??xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hey Loren!!


----------



## Loren

iya rachhh u ok chick??


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks girls, :flower: but sometimes you just knw its over, oh well im honestly ok so dnt wori bout it. Ive defo got my address typed into afs sat nav. Bitch better delete it after this month!


----------



## Nessicle

Well if she does turn up for any of you I'll be sending a royal ass whooping her way! 

x


----------



## Loren

this is ur longest cycle di plus ur temps r stil up!!! in o its hard wen u get in that mood of its all over but cum on chick PMA!!!! IF the bitch is on her way whci hi doubt very much atleast yav gt me in june an wer gna do it june is our month!!!!xxx love u huni xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Ok but bored of being unpregnant!!! It's soooo frigging hard!!!! Plus side is wine though!!! She better stay away next month!!


----------



## Loren

Nixilix said:


> Ok but bored of being unpregnant!!! It's soooo frigging hard!!!! Plus side is wine though!!! She better stay away next month!!

same ere lv, inooo, i'm out on satday so gna make hte most ofit!!!and u make the most of the hen do sweety!!! wer all gna get that egg next month!!!!xxxxxxx this takes the piss now!!! and bleev me rach u think 6 months is bad i came off the pill and i didnt fall pregnant till like 20months later!!!!!its frign shit!!!anits been 4months of trying and am fed up alredy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww loren ur a sweetie :hugs: i would rather focus on june, my birth month. Fed up of thinking what if and honestly more content thinking its over lol x


----------



## Nessicle

Rach I've just realised your avatar piccie is of catching spermy :haha:


----------



## Loren

yerrr, ino we all wna b preg n have all the TTC over with but atleast IF she cums u can enjoy a guilt free birthday drink huni.but lukn by ur chart its real real different from ur uvas!!!!and alot of women dnt ge bfp till late dpo n same goes to u rach!!! am doin soft cups and maybe concieve plus this month bit of help wont go a miss i did a ov calc the other day goin by a 27 29 and 31 cycle length and it rekns i OV on either on the 7thjune 9th.. or 11th.. so might aswel BD over tha time bt am gna temp starting tmra anyway coz AF is basically gon today just little tiny bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh and quick thing off the subject....has any1s dog ever burped like a human and it smelt like sulphar???xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Rach I've just realised your avatar piccie is of catching spermy :haha:

hahahaha thank god u sed that i always luk at it and think wtf :S always mean to ask ana forget haha xxx


----------



## Nessicle

lol Loren :haha: I just had to squint and saw all the spermies going in the net :haha:! 

So sorry you ladies are feeling so down :hugs: it sucks when you're all such good people xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

my temp was probs high cos i had to peel myself off imy this morning :haha: was like velcro. Haha. Bbiab. Luv ya gurlies x


----------



## Loren

hahaha ive gt bad eyesight!!!i wudnt have seen that haha ive ad glasses since i was 3!!!! av gta stigmatism or waeva its calld in the bk of both eyes!!!blind asa bat as sum ppl wud say hahah.xxxxx cum on girlies as ness as sed sorry ur all feeln dwn, but bring that pma bk up this month is actually lukn very gd 4 use ana mean very gd but if not june wer gna do it!!!! wel i am gna pull all the stops out!!!! am nt getn left in here on me own hahaha xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> my temp was probs high cos i had to peel myself off imy this morning :haha: was like velcro. Haha. Bbiab. Luv ya gurlies x

hahahahahahahahahhahahha funi funi funi lady!!!!! okey doke lv ya chick xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

dog with eggy burps :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: diane lol 

Dexter growled at me this morning (yes he is a cat lol) and he had right bad fish breath eurgh!x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> dog with eggy burps :rofl:

di its absoloutly vile!!!! she jumpd up at me last nyt 4 a cuddle i supose haha n she burpd ded loud and blew it!!!am nt assd she deffo blew it in me face and i literaly pushd her and ran b4 i went sik haha it ws like proper off stumak fart frm a human was absoloutly vile haha xxxxx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> :sick: diane lol
> 
> Dexter growled at me this morning (yes he is a cat lol) and he had right bad fish breath eurgh!x

 :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

thing is Loren he'd been eating chicken flavour IAMS lol x


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha o god wonder wer his mouth had been!!! i apoligize that was disgusting of me hahahah.i dnt no wether its her food :S shes on Wagg because she duz not like pedigree but everytym we pt her onit she gets these burps!! she seems fine in herself just that.av just red up and thers mixd views on wagg sum ppl saying sum dogs get stinky burps frm an allergy or nt digesting ther food properly :S o i dno shes such a pain in the bkside!!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

o god michael buble is on the radio!!!he makes me go weak at the nees!!!! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

me too I love him! *sigh*

ha ha ha ha at Dexters fish breath - I'd hate to guess why it stank lol x


----------



## Loren

hes my ideal man haha brad hates him!!how pathetic!!!!! 

hahahahaha o god lets not think the dirty ticket!!!! lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

have the most awful sharp pains in my stomach feels like someone ripping my stomach open with a knife! Had to rush home cos thought i was gona have an accident! But am kinda constipated! Mustve been something i ate. But omg the pain! I really dont think im cut out 4 labour after all :haha:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> have the most awful sharp pains in my stomach feels like someone ripping my stomach open with a knife! Had to rush home cos thought i was gona have an accident! But am kinda constipated! Mustve been something i ate. But omg the pain! I really dont think im cut out 4 labour after all :haha:

oooooer both big symptoms chick!!!!! :D hahaha ers ya mate i cry n ball with any pain no matter how slight it is hahaha xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## mommaof3

Diane where is the pain at in your stomach I had something like that not severe pain but hurt pretty good it was enough that id have to stop what i was doing till the pain eased it was on my lower left side my dr said it was from the cyst that provides hormones to the egg



Pregnant women can have some light cramping early in pregnancy. The cramping is often like light menstrual cramps through the lower abdomen or on one side or the other. The cramping is often a result of all the changes that are occurring in the uterus. The uterus is experiencing change as the implanted egg begins to grow and develop.

Some light cramping may also be from the small cyst that can develop on the ovary at ovulation called the corpus luteum cyst. A small cyst forms in the spot on the ovary where the egg pops out before making its journey to the uterus. This cyst then produces progesterone until the placenta has formed enough to begin producing its own progesterone. This small cyst can cause some discomfort for women in early pregnancy.


----------



## mommaof3

well Ive got to get to town and get back before the fedex delivery person comes 

Diane honey sure hope you feel better 

Loren and Ness dont know about where your at but over here they have breath tablets for your pets kinda minty smelling has to be better then fish and fart breath lol


----------



## Loren

hahahaha i'll have to have a luk 4 sum its absolutly rank thanx nicole!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nicole :hugs: well it defo wasnt that. Lets just say the constipation dramatically dissapeared, lol x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I hate that, Di :( Ouchieeee!

Be sure to rehydrate lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, just paid 4 jenny reading. Lets see what she comes up with. If she gets it wrong i wanta refund lol. Theres a girl on here that had been ttc for 16 months. Jenny said she wud get bfp from cycle she was on in may. I thought oh well jennys gota be wrong there! Low and behold she got her :bfp: a week ago! X


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy :flower: if i think im dying with those pains, can u imagine, i would be every midwifes worst nitemare :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry bout those rubbish pains, unless they
related to a bfp!!! Hahah!


----------



## jelliebabie

how u anyway rach? Looking forward to your hen do?


----------



## jelliebabie

just noticed im a bnb addict! Hahahahaha! Ive known that 4 a long time! And now its been confirmd! Its out in the open! Hahaha


----------



## Nessicle

welcome to the addicts club Diane :haha: 

Nicole - :rofl: at the cat and dog mints lol I have seen them somewhere but thankfully I don't get too close to their mouths given they lick their own arses :haha: 

Diane ouch sounds like a bit of IBS babe - i had that for years before I developed coeliac and it sucked!! x


----------



## Nixilix

Di I can't wait! 1 wk to go!!!!! Wish I could take a bfp! I should be 11 wks yesterday :(


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: Rach - it must be hard seeing my ticker go up when we were a day or so apart, I hope you don't mind me being in here xx


----------



## Nixilix

No of course not. Both u and callie were either side of me :( I am happy for every bfp here xxx xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww rachel :hug: nessie of course she dont mind u being in here! We all love you x


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you girls - I know it must be very hard for you all :hugs: love you all too xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hugs Girls I am living with 2 walking fart/stink breath machines and1 is the size of a cat so the smell in consentrated. 
So tierd nearly 11 hours sleep 
Matt had the audacity to ask me last night if Iwas wearing a pad incase she arrived early after I spen half an hour re explain how making a bay works. No Matt have sex today would only produce a grin on your face not a baby you birk AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Nessicle

men eh?! they just don't get it!


----------



## mommaof3

No need for anyone to feel bad your all getting your bfp's before 2010 ends were all going into 2011 with either a baby in our arms or one in our belly


----------



## mommaof3

Jo smack that man hard for saying that youve got 9 months before you will be needing PADS AGAIN


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi, Nicole, Diane, Nessie, Jo, Rachel, and if there is anyone I forget forgive me I'm still playing catch up, you guys chat alot... hehehe

Wow Diane I hope your OK, its probably a beanie making room ;) I can't wait to hear the news you get from Jenny. I got one and she said conceive July BFP in August GRRR..

I don't know what is going on with my body, I have been really warmer than usual for the past 7 days now, exhausted, tired all the time, bloated, dry mouth, nausea, mild cramps on and off, just enough to notice, I think I'm out this month... Everyone is saying July :( :cry:
And My computer has been HACKED!! GRRR oh I did win 300.00 last night at BINGO :happydance: I just don't know what to feel, I know I'll end up disappointed...

:haha: you all have me rolling with your pets and bad breath, I'd puke if I smelled it... stomach so sensitive anything strong I want to hurl :sick:

I don't even want to test this weekend :( I hope to hear some fantastic news!!


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Kim congrats on the win and suck it up girl your testing with the rest of the girlies lol


----------



## molly85

Kim POAS woman.
Diane sounds very familier feels like ya guts will rip out you go to the loo and it's quite painful but an intense sence of relief.I have allways blamed it on my piles. Yeah I have had them all my life.
I gave him a good beating last night


----------



## mommaof3

Ok ladies I plan on takeing this material and turning it into a rag guilt for my beanie I tried to keep it as gender neutreal as possible I didnt realize how hard that would be though lol what do you all think Oh and wish me luck
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## molly85

gd luck nicole.
sniffle my temps have dropped me to 72 pts


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: Piles... Jo you crack me up... You deffo have some serious signs of early pregnancy...

Diane dont' you give up honey, you sound alot better symptom wise than I do :hugs:

Thanks Nicole, Its already spent... payin the bills... I'm livid right now, I feel so out and disappointed, I've been so emotional, I'm tired of being alone I feel like its never going to happen for me considering missing OH :cry:

Nahh I'm NOT going to bother to test, I'm so mad.. I have never had these cramps like this for 2 weeks GRRR, I don't have soar bb's so I know I'm out :( Guess I'll have to wait out the storm till the :witch: shows... I just don't feel the same? All my readings say July conceive BFP in August GRRR


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> Ok ladies I plan on takeing this material and turning it into a rag guilt for my beanie I tried to keep it as gender neutreal as possible I didnt realize how hard that would be though lol what do you all think Oh and wish me luck

OH WOW.. That fabric is beautiful... I so wanted to learn how to quilt.. I wanna do one... I only know how to crochett lol. Hey I even have a light pink and white blankie I did for my girlfriend, gonna have to track her down because I have a ton of stuff I bought her for her shower and I missed it.. GRRR... my Mom was in the hospital and I forgot about it, it was on a Sunday :( I bet she's pist at me...:blush:

Sorry about the temps drop Jo, your not out till the fat ugly witch flys in GRRR. You deffo have alot of symptooms sweetie, don't you give up!!


----------



## mommaof3

Kim you arnt out till the witch shows and cramps are really pretty common in early pregnancy and my bbs did get going till after my bfp


----------



## mommaof3

well not like you just blew her off your mom needed you she should understand that 

we will see how pretty it looks when I get it together lol the one piece of material says peace and love couldnt help but think of Brandy maybe if it turns out ill make her one and mail it to her


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thanks Nicole... I'm so down right now... I thought this was my month :( 
Cheri did say either conceive in May or my BOY will be born in May


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mommaof3 said:


> well not like you just blew her off your mom needed you she should understand that
> 
> we will see how pretty it looks when I get it together lol the one piece of material says peace and love couldnt help but think of Brandy maybe if it turns out ill make her one and mail it to her

AWESOME... I'd know she would be overjoyed... cough cough, make me one and I'll make you one... :haha: j/k I know they are alot of work... We need to find out what gender yours baby is so I can get a movin on yours... lol
I make them pretty big too ;) Guess I'll have alot of time since the jackass has'nt been coming around... oh well... life goes on...


----------



## mommaof3

Ill make you one kim im told they really arnt that hard to do cut a square and sew it so we will see lol if they are that easy ill make everyone one when we find out what gender there beanie is and if they want to give me an address to send it to


----------



## mommaof3

Guess ill have to make two for Jo lol since she is haveing TWINS


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HOLY CATFISH.. Jo TWINS... :happydance: I so want Twins... but 1 will be just fine by me...

Guess everyone is gone again... Anyways I'm gonna go sulk for a while... I'll be back on later... Thanks for the convo Nicole... seems that your the only one who talks to me...
Luv ya :hugs:


----------



## molly85

oh thanks i'll get my dad to do 1 on his sewing machine he'll have it done in 5 minutes lol


----------



## mommaof3

:hugs: Kim i think everyone is just off doing stuff its the end of the 2ww for most and they have alot on there minds


----------



## molly85

kim dn't I talk to you????


----------



## mommaof3

Lol I had a Great Uncle that could sew anything you put in front of him he made beautiful quilts


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaaa xx

ummmm bfn this mornin :( boooooooooooooo whorrrrrrrrre
sorry 4 ur bfns girls, but ur not out yet!!! u never kno!!!!
went 2 see my councellor b4 about my mc, cried so much but honestly feel better aft jus an hour, gona go 4 next few weeks. 
how are you all ? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

I dont think she meens anything by it Jo she is just down right now her pma flew the coop on her


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi kim sorry u feel down hun, we r here wats up?? xxxx


----------



## molly85

ohh i might ask him to do a rug to his dad used to do loads.Iama big Pooh fan and they do some cute rugs you make ya self. My mum loves knitting but is rubbish I might ask her to make a blanket or cardy just tokeep them warmshe knows shes rubbish but lovesher own cardies


----------



## mommaof3

Diane you ok today?


----------



## molly85

Hey Gem a counciller how did you get them?


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Jo ill have to make your little one a Pooh quilt we have loads and loads of pooh material here do you like the new bright pooh stuff or the more classic pooh


----------



## molly85

the room isbright grren sowould be the bright stuff. The classic is much nicer though Pigles wears a green jumper not pink!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

piglet


----------



## mommaof3

UGh didnt hear the fedex man so he put the bassinet box at the bottom of my porch steps I guess it will have to sit there its alot heavier then it looks I dont guess the 94 degree temps will melt anything lol


----------



## mommaof3

Oh Jo I seen just the right one today it has pooh,tigger, eyeore, and piglet in the hundred acre woods on a brite green background ill have to snag some of that when I go to town again


----------



## mommaof3

Ill like the brighter colors also for babies I think its becuase when my other two were little ones thats really all you had were the pale pastels


----------



## molly85

lol really heavy? you could unpackit out there and bring it in in bits lol then you would have toconstruct it


----------



## molly85

matt picked the colour he wanted hisboy room royal blue but I said no the house is small andit is also our frontroom


----------



## mommaof3

well Bright green would work you could add yellows and orange and blues it will be cute do a Jungle theme nursery


----------



## molly85

sounds like a plan or hot air balloons. comeon bfp howami meant to be organised if you don't arrive


----------



## mommaof3

that would be cute you could hang some hot air ballons from the ceiling


----------



## molly85

my aunt did this reall cool wall display of plaster ones. 
Excuse meaminute whilst i go yell at my uterus


----------



## Nixilix

mmm cheese on toast! wonderful fiance... so do i keep ttc or get married?


----------



## mommaof3

lol yell at her good Jo


----------



## molly85

ohhh complicated when did you plan to have the wedding?


----------



## mommaof3

Its getting ready to storm here so im gonna get off here till it passes hope everyone has a great day 

Diane hope you feel better 

Jo demand a bfp from your uterus lol


----------



## mommaof3

Rach do BOTH no reason you cant get married with a bump 
bbiab


----------



## molly85

Nicoles a big wimp, your computer would be fine


----------



## molly85

ours is hopefully june 2012 so if no bubs by november/december 2011 we'dgoona breat until march/april


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol rach. 
hi jo, got it thru work...my boss just asked me last week if i wanted 2 speak 2 her after my mc. she was so down 2 earth and nice. she thinks i need to focus on me more an make time 4 me and oh and enjoyin myself. i realised my life is based on a monthly cycle, and if im stressed and constantly feelin like that then il never get pg. 
shes had a mc b4, she told me after goin 2 get help, she found out she ovd on day 4, wen she had af!!! and that tempin doesnt work, because ur body temp can be affected by the way ur lyin in bed etc. im not sayin its not a help 2 us, she encouraged me 2 be tryin my best etc. o an she said opks r a loada crap. best way is to concerntrate on mself n enjoy myself , relax and il get wat i want ........... hahahahahah not so easy tho is it


----------



## xGemxGemx

di :hugs: sorry ur feelin so shitty babe xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi karen any news 4 us ?? did u test ? xxx


----------



## Nixilix

glad your talking though it.. im not temping next month argggh! I decided earlier cause im too busy next month!!

Thinking Early june next year for wedding


----------



## molly85

lol. I ddnt have mucch faith in temping but doctor has instructed it and opks are out the window.I always do a tempwhen i get into bed to wind himup so I dnt think I am stressed yet lol a grump yes lol great to have a boss like that.
OOOhhh had a weirddreamjust remembered it was my contract on what to do if i was pregnant it said to tell my boss as soonas we foundout ooohhh weird


----------



## xGemxGemx

as 4 symptoms not had many 2day....slight belly twinges but thats it. less cm today :( 
cats r all over me again!! thats a plus, not feelin a.f.ffffy or pg poooooooooooooooo. o and im tired but not counting that!! yay week off work as of 2mro xxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

ohh if you don't want a wedding with a bump I'd do the same if your pg before november you'll prob change the date


----------



## molly85

a week off how exciting lol. I hate not knowing what afs hould feel like sojealous of you girls for that


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye its gud, shes a councellor who comes 2 help some of the kids at r school.

u will defo hav big bump b4 then rachel!!! so keep ttc!!!! 

wat ru all upto?? wen ru goin away rach 2mro? xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Soz I'm rubbish bubs or baies ar required by then


----------



## xGemxGemx

but ther so similar jo, i dont think we really can ever know if its af or pg till she arrives!! or few hours b4. ooooo i kno i cant wait im soo tired, cant wait 2 relax and snooze. oh is off all week 2 so its fab!! and if af comes least i can just do sweet fa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Gem!! 

No news today - feel fine no af symptoms or pg. I am soooooo cold though but aren't you meant to be warm if pg???

I think I'll poas first thing in the morning though:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Iamgoing to watch the eurovision saturday as I have the weekend off I just hopeshedoesn't arrive on saturday amwhen I amstill onmy night shift


----------



## Nixilix

dont go til next week! just 2 more days til af on saturday.. shall i do frer tonight or morning and do ic now?


----------



## xGemxGemx

i am cold 2 hun ....not sure wat temp is meant to be like!!
id think hot but u never know, it would be early to tell.

oooooo is the eurovision on satday?? xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> dont go til next week! just 2 more days til af on saturday.. shall i do frer tonight or morning and do ic now?

ye cud do a test now babe, i read a girl few days ago, got bfn in morning and then bfp at night....


----------



## xGemxGemx

o and nessie was always cold at start of her bfp so its a gooden sign wise i think!! ;)


----------



## Nixilix

shall i wait til im bursting?!!


----------



## molly85

lol yes its this weekend ihad some sparling juice that lookslike wine the other day i really like so was thinking of getting a couple of bottles and pretending to get slaughtered make the music sound good


----------



## molly85

test girls


----------



## xGemxGemx

go and hav a wee then wait 4 a few hours i reckon!!! and dont drink anythin wile u wait!!! test b4 bed then u can sleep if it ses bfn still, and test again in mornin xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I just came back from the bank at Walmart and I seen a girl who looked about 17 iand was pregnant I'd say about 8 months and I went out to my car and cried so hard.. I now really feel I'm out, PMS is effect and I'll start probably Monday if not Tuesday. I'm not going to test because I'm just setting myself up for disappointment. I've never felt heartbreak until I seen that young girl pregnant...

I hope everyone gets there well deserved BFP this Month... I'm going to take a siesta from here for a while.. I feel so gutted :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Take Care everyone :wave:


----------



## MrsBB1

xGemxGemx said:


> o and nessie was always cold at start of her bfp so its a gooden sign wise i think!! ;)

ooo i forgot about that! Its really bad i had to have the heater on full on the way home and ask people to close windows at work. Anyway only a few days until i know for definate af is due tuesday and i'm usually to the day.


----------



## MrsBB1

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I just came back from the bank at Walmart and I seen a girl who looked about 17 iand was pregnant I'd say about 8 months and I went out to my car and cried so hard.. I now really feel I'm out, PMS is effect and I'll start probably Monday if not Tuesday. I'm not going to test because I'm just setting myself up for disappointment. I've never felt heartbreak until I seen that young girl pregnant...
> 
> I hope everyone gets there well deserved BFP this Month... I'm going to take a siesta from here for a while.. I feel so gutted :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Take Care everyone :wave:

:hugs: life is so cruel sometimes why does shit always happen to the nice people!


----------



## molly85

yikes 17 & pg poor girl. 
Kim your time will come, she hasn't arrived so your not out yet


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you all I'm tellin ya, my body is cruel and likes to play games... :cry: :cry: :cry:

P.S. I took a dollar store test last night and it was negative :(

I'm so excited for you all, I really hope you get your BFP's this weekend... I just have a feeling I am out... luv ya all :hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Everyone!!! I just got back from my appointment and my doctor offered an ultrasound!!!!!!:happydance: I got to see my baby today!!! I cried so hard when I saw my baby. The heartbeat was at 160!!! 
I hope you all are having a wonderful day. Keep the pma going!!! Talk to you all later!!!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

kim dont give up chick!!! u got lots a good symptoms!!! pls stay, we need u and u need us .....we will get thru ttc and all get r bfps helpin each other xxxxxxxxxxxxx plus u hav ace PMA pls dont go xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

wait andsee if she arrives. wish we haddollar store here


----------



## molly85

Yay callie Picture????????????


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww callie thats amazing!!! made up 4u hunny xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i think my cats r tryin 2 tell me im pregnant hahahaha if af comes il look like a wally but ive never known anythin like this.......

oh has been in 4 an hour now and they hav just ignored im. sat rite by me, infact on me, watchin me, followin me everywer asin will not leave my side!!!! omly the past 2-3 days hav they dun this and got more intense as gone on hahahahahaha so funny anyway x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Gem Gem & Jo I'll try to hang in there, I've been through this before I just don't think I can handle anymore disappointments, its been so rough here, being alone, bills up to my neck and struggling... I'm prayin for a miracle or the lottery one... lol

I have a good copy of the Backup plan with Jennifer Lopez if anyone wants a copy.. PM me with your addy and I'll ship it to ya ;) Its a awesome movie!!

Congrats Callie... Great News... I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

ok now 1 has just pissed off hahahahahah jinxed it lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xGemxGemx said:


> i think my cats r tryin 2 tell me im pregnant hahahaha if af comes il look like a wally but ive never known anythin like this.......
> 
> oh has been in 4 an hour now and they hav just ignored im. sat rite by me, infact on me, watchin me, followin me everywer asin will not leave my side!!!! omly the past 2-3 days hav they dun this and got more intense as gone on hahahahahaha so funny anyway x

Yes they are... I've heard that animals can sense it, and thats why they cling to you... It happened to me I know... Good Luck Gem Gem... looks like your going to get your BFP this weekend Yay!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww kim it is poo, but soon u will get lucky hun, jus dont give up!!!!! we need u on this thread to keep us goin and vice versa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i just dont feel it thou. i hope i do but will hav 2 see.

seriously i throw them off me and they just come straight back, i feel like im their mum hahahaha SAD COW rnt i


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Gem Gem... I can give the best advice and encouragement but can't take my own... Its hard to be optimistic when your OH has disappeared again GRRRR... I'm having cramps again... I know I'm out :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

what animals did it 2 u hun

this is wat i found out, if any1 is bored lol and wants a read hahahahahah

Your Cat Can be Loving
Cats have a bit of a bad rap. Not only can they carry toxoplasmosis, an infection that can be dangerous for pregnant women, they are also known for being standoffish, independent and often unaffectionate. Yet, as any cat owner can tell you, cats can be extremely loving and loyal to their owners. During pregnancy, this affection may become even more apparent. 

Many cat owners have noted their cats behaving undeniably friendly once those early signs of pregnancy start to appear. Following you around, sleeping with you or even on you, insisting on sitting on your lap and even cuddling and licking your belly (maybe baby needs some grooming?) are all normal for behavior for cats when you&#8217;re pregnant. 

However, like dogs, your cat can also turn their tail on you during your pregnancy. They might keep their distance from you, become fussy if you try to handle them or act out by not using their litter box (and that cat urine is not a pretty smell once it leaves the box). If you have more than one cat, you may even notice that one cat becomes more affectionate while the other wants nothing to do with you. Again, if you cat&#8217;s behavior becomes too severe, make an appointment with your vet. 

Not Just the Indoor Pets
It isn&#8217;t just cats and dogs that take on a new personality when you&#8217;re pregnant, all animals may react differently to you. Or at least those that you have regular contact with (so don&#8217;t worry about squirrels wanting to crawl onto your lap). Women who live or work on farms have reported that their barnyard animals tend to follow them a bit more closely when they are out with them. In particular, horses seem to have a thing for following around pregnant women and nuzzling pregnant bellies. Looks like humans aren&#8217;t the only one that can&#8217;t resist touching a pregnant belly!


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww that must be sooo shit, :hug: i dunno wat i can say hun, other than wer here wen u need. im lucky my oh is amazin, my best friend and lover but my last boyf was a fuckin nitemare, horrible horrible evil person....so u never know mr right mayb just round the corner, mine was. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It was 2 dogs.. that did that to me... The cats can sense it too, ur deffo not out yet, I'll try to keep that :witch: out of the way for us all ... GRRR

Sad thing is Gem Gem... I "thought" he was my Mr. Right :( I don't think anyone will want to have a baby less than a 2 months... I've been told I was going to conceive in July... BFP in August :(

Yawn... Well I'm going to jump off for a while and lie down I'm tired... I'll check back in later... I'll say a prayer for you all :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

go and hava sleep hun, itl do u gud!! or a nice bath xxxx maybe he is mr right, jus not mr right now xxxxxx love you , and less of the negative pma hahahahahaha u r not out!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyyyaaaa yey all the bestest of the restest on tonite!!!! yipppeeee!!!! if u rnt on as im typin this i still luv ya , jus lozza on and not spoke in ages wooooooo hoooooooooo xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

congrats callie xxxxxxxxxxxx

well im defo out. no a hint of a line, af poss due tomorrow if not saturday.

gonna try not to come on as much cause gets me worked up about it. gonna not temp, opk nothing next month. will pop on to see the wonderful bfps in the next week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

gem what ya talking about?
i have ice cream


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummm ice cream 

awww rach :hug: keep in touch hun, we all need each other, and we mite be testin again 2gever next mnth so dnt give up xxxxxxxxx

right im going 4 my tea be bk soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Rach I demand you stay
all for 1 and 1 for all


----------



## molly85

thought it might help me feel less sick


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlz took me ages to catch up there! Aww gem, who needs hpts when u got kittys lol. Kim, chin up babe, u have loadsa symptoms! And where all on this rollercoaster ride together! Glad u feel beta after the councilling session gemma, its good to talk chick. Callie so happy you got to see bubs! Aww sweet! Nic, hope ur ok in that storm :hugs: hi jojo x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

aww Callie, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi girls, keep your heads up..I know it's hard..really, I do..I am hoping and wishing enough for the whole world for each one of you. It's going to happen!!!


----------



## Shey

mommaof3 said:


> Hi Shey hope that works out better for you and your son
> 
> Shan did the midwife give you anything to get af started

thanks Nicole! so far things are going good. just applied at the Harry Potter Theme Park. tomorrow im gonna go to workforce central and see if they can help with getting my son into daycare cause i have foodstamps and cash assistance and medicaid.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey donna! :wave: how are u babe?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shey. Glad things are good for you!


----------



## molly85

house to myself andwhat doI have to do???
House work


----------



## molly85

Karen where everyone go?

Hows you?


----------



## MrsBB1

molly85 said:


> Karen where everyone go?
> 
> Hows you?

Hey Jo looks like it's just us doen't it. Now, housework on a Friday night is just wrong, sit down and watch tele with a nice treat!!

I'm doing ok, off work now til weds, going to poas again tomorrow too


----------



## molly85

its ok its thursday here not sure about there lol.
I have lots of work to do to sort matts boys room out he has a boys night coming up. Wish Iwan't feeling so sorry for myself.
Yikes wasking machine is making some odd noises


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Just give a good kick, Jo :D


----------



## MrsBB1

OMG I've been doing that all day - i't cos I'm off tomorrow - or can I claim baby brain???

Sorry you're feeling sorry for yourself Jo, have sometime to yourself and relax cos you work hard. What don't get done don't get done it's not the end of the world and if work in OH's room was so important he'd do it himself!!

My OH has "a room" I don' venture in there and try to forget it exists - there must be a dust layer an inch thick - he'll get a kick up the ass if I get pg though that would be the baby's room HA!


----------



## Loren

sorry girls i havnt been lurking i left the laptop on.xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol he tidied his junk its my junk and stuff he has been told not to touch


----------



## molly85

lol loren.


----------



## MrsBB1

Loren said:


> sorry girls i havnt been lurking i left the laptop on.xxxx

Hi Loren, 

Don't think we've spoke before,I'm Karen. Love reading your posts, Mia sounds a hhandful, I have two cats and they are a job in themselves! How I'll cope with a baby I don't know but they are good practice!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Don't lie, Loren..you were sitting here laughing at us posting all lonely =P


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I was joking! lol


----------



## molly85

brandy you are sooooo mean lol


----------



## Nixilix

Just had a cry now I feel even sorrier for myself. I might go docs nxt month. I've only got one ovary do maybe that is hindering. I know 6 mnths ain't long but it's not quick either.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh whatever..pot to kettle!


Edit: So sorry Rach..posted at bad time. :hugs: We're here for you chick..but I know theres only so much we can do. Wish I could help :(


----------



## molly85

Rach hugs. 
Seen as your ment to alternate everymonth could be an issue but your not out yet. CHin up girl


----------



## molly85

Brandy! Hugs girly


----------



## Nixilix

Should only alternate is there is any remaining ovary or tube. Defo not the case with me so doctors said shoould o every month. Opks pos each month so it seems to be normal. So prob no point going to docs cause this is wht they'll tell me!!! 

Ta randy! I know it's hard on everyone and sometimes I can be all me me me. This is defo the worst part of the month.


----------



## MrsBB1

Rachel :hugs:

I would go to docs, hopefully they can give you some advice or at least reassure you that you're doing all you can at this point.


----------



## molly85

Soz Rach I am obviously fr from miss sencitive.


----------



## NurseKel

Rachel, I'm sorry about the feeling that you're out. I think the counselor gave you some really good advice. I don't think I would ever be able to relax and not think about TTC but I do think it is easy to get so worked up over OPKs and temping. Big Hugs.
Gem, watch those animals. LOL I know for a fact animals sense it b/c right before I got my BFP, my dog and cat were very lovable and clingy.
Callie, I am so happy to hear you not only had a fantastic heartbeat but a scan too! That must have been one of the most awesome surprises ever! 
H&P, I'm sorry you are having such a crap time of it right now. I hope things get better for you soon.
Jo, hope you have a great weekend off and that AF does NOT show her ugly face.


----------



## Loren

MrsBB1 said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> sorry girls i havnt been lurking i left the laptop on.xxxx
> 
> Hi Loren,
> 
> Don't think we've spoke before,I'm Karen. Love reading your posts, Mia sounds a hhandful, I have two cats and they are a job in themselves! How I'll cope with a baby I don't know but they are good practice!!Click to expand...

hi karen :D nice to meet u!!!yerrr ther very gd practice!!!! u have to watch mia like a hawk haha such a little cow!!!wel big cow haha.thanx chick.having a bit of a hard time shes bein so norty so OH and his mum r trying to convince me to "advertise" her and giv her to another gd home i am so angry, i lost it and sed i had my baby taken away from me ur not taking her away from me aswel!!!!so upset they avnt gta clue how i feel fukn fumen sorry 4 swerin!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Don't lie, Loren..you were sitting here laughing at us posting all lonely =P

hahaha ino u wer joking silly arse!!!lol hahaha and ay u!!!!i wenrt if u must no haha xxx


----------



## Loren

:hugs: rach, the docs will turn u away babe but then agen if u only have 1 tube thers a chance they wil actually help hun hope ur ok xxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

Loren said:


> MrsBB1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loren said:
> 
> 
> sorry girls i havnt been lurking i left the laptop on.xxxx
> 
> Hi Loren,
> 
> Don't think we've spoke before,I'm Karen. Love reading your posts, Mia sounds a hhandful, I have two cats and they are a job in themselves! How I'll cope with a baby I don't know but they are good practice!!Click to expand...
> 
> hi karen :D nice to meet u!!!yerrr ther very gd practice!!!! u have to watch mia like a hawk haha such a little cow!!!wel big cow haha.thanx chick.having a bit of a hard time shes bein so norty so OH and his mum r trying to convince me to "advertise" her and giv her to another gd home i am so angry, i lost it and sed i had my baby taken away from me ur not taking her away from me aswel!!!!so upset they avnt gta clue how i feel fukn fumen sorry 4 swerin!!!xxxxxxClick to expand...

Don't blame you - would't give up my furbabies for the world. Sod what anyone else thinks it's what you want that matters, you're the one that looks after Mia after all!!


----------



## Loren

ino thats the biggest part of my arguement but nooooo shes ruining HIS garden!!!  shes a dog what does he expect plus shes 10months old shes technically a baby stil.his world only involves him, so ive sed if we had a baby who threw up everywer drew on walls broke things ect wud u tel me to giv herhim up 4 adoption n he ws like NO its different shes just a dog, i had to wlk away other wise i wud have lashed out and hurt him or sed sumthin to really hurt him.grrr makes me so angry xx


----------



## molly85

boys are strange.
Yikes just realised mattsaidmolly was snuggling melast night she is usually all over her daddy.SHes just plonkeddownnext to me and is trying to knock the laptop off my lap strange creature that she is.


----------



## Loren

oh and what do u think this means...... useful in preparation for a new pregnancy following miscarriage 

does that mean prep getting preg or prep in a new pregnancy thats happening now???xxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha u girls all have HPT animals hahaha xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol Loren you lost me. Molly is just anoying she proceeded to lie on the laptop


----------



## jelliebabie

aww loren big hugs babe! I knw how much our 4 legged friends mean to us! If i had to chose between dh and honeybee i would honestly have chose the dog!! Imrans sister was talking to him on the phne last week and was moaning about us geting a pup! Its against her religion to keep a dog and was saying god took hunibee away frm u as a sign u shudnt have one!! Bitch! And then imran said to her about her mc years ago and then she had another baby, he was making a comparison to how it feels to hurt and lose, she said u cant compare a dog to a baby! Well u god dam well can u stupid bitch! She was my baby 4 5 years and meant as much as any baby to me! God dam insensitive cow!!! How dare she? Dogs are dirty and you wil neva go 2 heaven if u have 1 she thinks! Well if ur god is real and thats what he finks then al just have my heaven on earth with my much luvd 4 legged friends! And wudnt wana go anywhere you think ur going anyway bitch! This is the same sister that blamed dh for his dads death. She has no heart or a brain for that matter. So dnt listen to them loren. Explain to brad how much she means to u and how sad the thought of losing her makes u feel! And tel him not to make u choose cos mia will win everytime :hug: love u loren x


----------



## molly85

Matt allways insisted that if molly didn't get on with baby she would go. I thinkshe would now go in a cage I have been training him that it'snot her fault she is my baby I have had her 6 years and it isdown to us as parents to train baby and dog. SOme people are so heartless and are obviously in need of somefurry therapy


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> aww loren big hugs babe! I knw how much our 4 legged friends mean to us! If i had to chose between dh and honeybee i would honestly have chose the dog!! Imrans sister was talking to him on the phne last week and was moaning about us geting a pup! Its against her religion to keep a dog and was saying god took hunibee away frm u as a sign u shudnt have one!! Bitch! And then imran said to her about her mc years ago and then she had another baby, he was making a comparison to how it feels to hurt and lose, she said u cant compare a dog to a baby! Well u god dam well can u stupid bitch! She was my baby 4 5 years and meant as much as any baby to me! God dam insensitive cow!!! How dare she? Dogs are dirty and you wil neva go 2 heaven if u have 1 she thinks! Well if ur god is real and thats what he finks then al just have my heaven on earth with my much luvd 4 legged friends! And wudnt wana go anywhere you think ur going anyway bitch! This is the same sister that blamed dh for his dads death. She has no heart or a brain for that matter. So dnt listen to them loren. Explain to brad how much she means to u and how sad the thought of losing her makes u feel! And tel him not to make u choose cos mia will win everytime :hug: love u loren x

omg i wudnt even answer the fne to her, whos her god allah? nt bein funi bt dnt ppl think if they commit suicide takes them to heaven to wer 70 virgins r waiting 4 them? yer full of shit!!!!any animal is like a baby!!!ive told him if she goes i go n he stumbled 4 words, so ive just sed i'm not even sure if ur cut out to be a dad n he sed wel i dnt want any til am older and am settled down so i just glared at him n sed so all this wer goin thru is 4 ntn u want kids in yrs to cum...with me n he sed mayb u mayb not so ive just wlkd away into the living room he thinks hes funi wen hes not nower near funi!!!!!!if i do fall pregnant by him i cudnt care less if it didnt work out ive got what i wantd and ino his family will be ther aswel as mine i dnt need that pathetic excuse 4 a "man" xxxx love u di!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBB1

Got to go ladies, DH is moaning - what is with men??? catch up in morning!!


----------



## molly85

Oh dear, whats upwith him Loren. 
I have put this how the other half live on it could make me cry. I know people who are rich and people who are poor butthis is sooo sad the kids are missing a holiday coz they have no passports


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg i go 4 an hour and i miss everythin!!

gl testin 2mro karen xx

rachel....u r not out!! u want it 2 much 2 give up. ive been tryin 6 months now and each time u learn abit more, get a bit closer....even if its not meant to be this month, i reckon u dont opk or temp next mnth....just chiillaxx!!! im gonnna!! 

hi di, lol just got bak from mums n the furbabys havent even noticed me so , so much 4 tha idea!! lol. il be testin in the mornin, even thou ive just had waves of af in my belly :( 
how are you feelin chick?? what a stupid bitch imrans sista is!!! 

hiya loren.... awwww u tell him hun. i kno u will. xxxxxxxxxxx

ladies, there has 2 b a bfp this weekend, not like last time we tested di and loren :( that was just not right!!! it cant happen twice. im prayin 4 us all lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

there are tomany of us this time. it's a 1in 4/5 chanceof :bfp: so some1 has to have it.
Guilty girl is going to asda totopup her hpt collection lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

theres u, rach, di, kim, karen and me anyone else??? im thinkin 6 bfps please !!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

jeez howsad are our bodies doing that.

i havesomehow cut a ladies lip ouch . nearly scared myself there


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks gem! And loren he only says things cos he knws they hurt. If he wants sex, tel him no, thats for making babies. He will soon change his tune lol. I didnt realise mia was so young! Plenty of hope for training her loren. You just need to find the right techniques. Xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

right ladies im going 4 a nice chill in the bubbles!!!

oooo kel i hope u r rite babe, the kitten is at it AGAIN!!!!! 
prob be bak on in abit seein as im addicted!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

molly85 said:


> jee
> 
> i havesomehow cut a ladies lip ouch . nearly scared myself there

??? Sometimes i think we
Speak difrent languages girl!


----------



## jelliebabie

and what u still doing on here jo? Go get ur butt down to asda. I wana :bfp: fix x


----------



## NurseKel

LOL @ Diane. I often think that myself. There are lots of times on here that I don't really understand what people say but it's really fun trying to figure it out.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol kellie. Hows you and little Cade :cloud9: doing? X


----------



## NurseKel

We are doing great! This Texas summer is kicking our butt already and it is still very early in the summer. Can't complain though because I always said I wanted a summer baby. Lol. How's the new furbaby? I have forgotten what you named her.


----------



## xGemxGemx

ugh my belly is achin :( shes comin i know it


----------



## xGemxGemx

right girls goin 2 bed! test again 2mro!! good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

labia magora or however you spellit you daft woman I trapped a pube earlier and it came out and damn hurt.I am now back Ileft the lappy on


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: jo. Ur sum girl! :haha: aw gem, plenty of hope chick. Pma sweetie :hugs: aw kellie, at least u can cool down with ac in the house. Aw suma baby x


----------



## jelliebabie

your chart is good jo x


----------



## molly85

hmmm.
What I was checking the old cervix man made my eyes water


----------



## jelliebabie

^^^^^^^^ can u say that in english again jo plz? :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

4 weeks ago today my baby girl passed to a better place. Rip honeybee xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, Jellie, I am sorry! It is sooo difficult. We still grieve our beloved Yogi and are having to deal with the concept of our Winnie going soon.


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG, Jo, I don't know you but your post just made me spit out my coffee! Too funny!


----------



## molly85

awwww. I have a stinkingmolly if anyone wants her?


----------



## molly85

seee Diane some one understood me


----------



## molly85

diane i want to put those pic on the computer it is now refusing to send to my email


----------



## MySillyGirls

I gotta admit, it takes me a few reads with a few of you. i think this is why i can't post more...by the time I figure out what is going on, a new topic is on board. Heehee. But, i am with you in spirit.  lol


----------



## jelliebabie

oh sorry kellie, forgot to say we named her Cookie :cloud9:


----------



## molly85

lol Loren gets me as she uses text speek


----------



## jelliebabie

haha lol you mean u actually understand jo? :shock: jo i can upload to my avator, wil u be able 2 steal it frm there? I am technologicaly limitd on my phone lol x how you doing silly? Am so sorry :blush: i have forgotten ur name :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo, u THINK loren understands u? She is just too polite! Em, ok, scrap that. Loren and polite do not go in the same sentence :rofl:


----------



## molly85

im going the long way round took £7 to try and access the net onmy phone


----------



## jelliebabie

im still waitin 4 the translation on your cervix post jo x


----------



## jelliebabie

be back in 10mins. Going to bath the dog x


----------



## molly85

intresting thing to do now.
I have cut my vaginal lip some how and it hurts. It is bleeding so i had a minute of thinkig she had arrived


----------



## mommaof3

Jo woman you crack me up was reading your post cathcing up and busted out laughing DH looked at me like i had finally lost it ive been over here mumbling and chatting to myself trying to figure this quilt out I finnaly have it done just doing some trimming then throwing in the wash ill dry it and post you all a pic in the am so you can see what you think


----------



## molly85

lol. it gets worse believe me


----------



## mommaof3

lol im not sure I want to know


----------



## jelliebabie

i do! Now that you are speaking nice and c l e a r l y for someone slow like me lol. Hi nicole :wave:


----------



## molly85

Diane it's the eye. I scanned etc


----------



## molly85

well i just feel like a muppet now. I'm not even intrested in food hmmmm


----------



## jelliebabie

dam i shuda went to specsavers! My appetite has decreased also jo. Ok bedtime. Dh has dr appointment in morning. Big luvs 2 u xx


----------



## molly85

ohh ok.
MAke sure he takes a sample with him


----------



## calliebaby

Sorry, no pic. I need to figure out how to do that. The baby was measuring perfectly and I just cried when I saw the baby.
My doctor asked me if I had had an ultrasound yet, and I said no. She then got all excited and said "well we have to do one then!!!" It was amazing. We got to see the baby and the heartbeat but did not get to hear it. I will hear it at my 16 week visit. I can't stop staring at the pics. It finally feels real.

Jo, your chart looks awesome still!!! 
I am rooting for all of you ladies to get your bfps!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

shaerichelle said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> That is strange. My husband and I are under different insurance policies (same company but mine is a bit more expensive because I have more options on mine). We pay out of pocket for both and I am the only person on my insurance. It is about $240 a month for me alone.
> Why does it have to be under your husbands company? I was under the assumption if you pay for your own insurance, you can choose who you go through. We found ours through: https://www.ehealthinsurance.com
> 
> Tried that. Just as I thought its not offered here. In maine you have two insurance companies who have taken over that is why its so expensive.Click to expand...

I was doing a little checking around for you, because I know how much it sucks to not have insurance when doctor's are so insurance driven. I found this site... and they list 30 providers of individual health insurance in your zip code! It says that you can get quotes for free! I'm just hoping maybe that can help you out a bit so you don't have to worry about docs being so rubbish about the no insurance thing! :hugs:

Anyway... Here's the link:

https://www.healthinsurancefinders.com/HealthInsuranceDir.aspx?st=ME&prodId=200


----------



## molly85

thanks callie,i fed my addiction and went to wamart. I just don't learn. I am feeling a little horny now no i think she is onher way this happened last cycle. grrr.
How are you apart from in love?
If you scan the pic or some how get it on your computer then open up advanced post thing then attach it with the paperclip icon


----------



## calliebaby

My printer doesn't work. :dohh: I will try to figure it out though, somehow.


----------



## calliebaby

Megg33k said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> That is strange. My husband and I are under different insurance policies (same company but mine is a bit more expensive because I have more options on mine). We pay out of pocket for both and I am the only person on my insurance. It is about $240 a month for me alone.
> Why does it have to be under your husbands company? I was under the assumption if you pay for your own insurance, you can choose who you go through. We found ours through: https://www.ehealthinsurance.com
> 
> Tried that. Just as I thought its not offered here. In maine you have two insurance companies who have taken over that is why its so expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing a little checking around for you, because I know how much it sucks to not have insurance when doctor's are so insurance driven. I found this site... and they list 30 providers of individual health insurance in your zip code! It says that you can get quotes for free! I'm just hoping maybe that can help you out a bit so you don't have to worry about docs being so rubbish about the no insurance thing! :hugs:
> 
> Anyway... Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.healthinsurancefinders.com/HealthInsuranceDir.aspx?st=ME&prodId=200Click to expand...

I would maybe pm that to Shan..I am not sure how often she checks on here at the moment.


----------



## Megg33k

calliebaby said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> That is strange. My husband and I are under different insurance policies (same company but mine is a bit more expensive because I have more options on mine). We pay out of pocket for both and I am the only person on my insurance. It is about $240 a month for me alone.
> Why does it have to be under your husbands company? I was under the assumption if you pay for your own insurance, you can choose who you go through. We found ours through: https://www.ehealthinsurance.com
> 
> Tried that. Just as I thought its not offered here. In maine you have two insurance companies who have taken over that is why its so expensive.Click to expand...
> 
> I was doing a little checking around for you, because I know how much it sucks to not have insurance when doctor's are so insurance driven. I found this site... and they list 30 providers of individual health insurance in your zip code! It says that you can get quotes for free! I'm just hoping maybe that can help you out a bit so you don't have to worry about docs being so rubbish about the no insurance thing! :hugs:
> 
> Anyway... Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.healthinsurancefinders.com/HealthInsuranceDir.aspx?st=ME&prodId=200Click to expand...
> 
> I would maybe pm that to Shan..I am not sure how often she checks on here at the moment.Click to expand...

Oh! Thanks for the head's up! I just remembered seeing that she'd posted about it in here. I stalk sometimes, but it moves to quick for me to keep up! LOL


----------



## molly85

SHan was here earlier


----------



## molly85

see there she is lol.


----------



## molly85

callie what might cause a puffy painful red eye lid?


----------



## molly85

hey rach,any luck?


----------



## Nixilix

Morning, just Reading, praying for bfp for someone!!!! At least one had to get it!! 

I'm stil laying in bed so will check cp (whickh might stop me from having to test if I find her.)

if she not there will test again xx


----------



## molly85

lol.good luck off to bed in a minute


----------



## molly85

hey brandy you ok?


----------



## dottiemad79

hi di hows u? sorry i didnt reply last nite dh was playing his football manager game on here, and i was watching bones which is great,
well today im getting set to do some more diy at the playgroup where i help with my son, and then the wkend we are going to toys r us to go and get my son kaidens birthday present which is a new bike, not his bday until the 8th june but might as well get it while its on offer, 
as for me im hoping im ovulating this wk had some strong opks for the last few days with pain on my right side so fx i catch the egg not done anything else this month other than opks, 
:dust: to all of u all of ur charts look great
and to those with :baby: in progress its great to hear that they are progressing well and they are strong 
speak soon donna


----------



## MrsBB1

Morning all, 

:bfn: this morning on a 10 miu test - surely it would show up now if i was :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all! 

I hope everyone is ok - I didnt have time to read through all the pages from last night but I'm so sorry everyone is feeling pretty down at the moment huge :hugs: xxx

Karen sorry you had a bfn chick - just hang in there, some ladies don't get their bfp until the day AF is due so you're not out xx

Callie so happy you saw bubs :happydance: I bet it feels so much more real now for you! I can't wait for mine in 6 days and counting! I found the hb last night on my doppler - nice and fast and strong it was lovely!

Hope everyone else is ok? Diane I see you lurking!xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww donna, i love ur sons name! Kaiden! Hmmm its on my list! And ur avator is so cute! Have a great day! Megg that was kind of u to search 4 that! X


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry bfn karen :hugs: well same for me bfn 10mui. Defo out. I knw it. And im fine about it. Am glad i ovd so thats something. How u get on rach? X


----------



## jelliebabie

got my jenny reading. Your reading reveals that your bfp news comes end of august/beginning of september from a cycle that begins in august. It reveals that she is a girl and her birth/EDD is referenced to the month of may 2011, specific reference to the 10th and 19th


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ness! Haha look at u with ur doppler all obsessed lol! I wud be the same! How u feeling these days? How exciting! 6 days :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

oooh interesting on the jenny renny reading! I don't believe in psychics and horoscopes and stuff though so pretty wasted on me lol

Ha ha i only get it out about twice a week it's not good to use it all the time as it can worry you unnecessarily if you can't find the hb which just means bubs has changed position or is hiding he he! I found it much further up though so my uterus is defo higher! 

Yeah 6 days and counting down the hours I can't wait!!! I'm feeling ok, work up feeling really queasy today - but the good thing is it's not every single day now and it doesnt last as long so it's defo easing off. Just suffering with headaches quite a bit and obviuosly exhaustion lol but it's all good! 

bought some huge knickers from Asda though yesterday ha ha my current underwear are all thongs etc and they're just not practical or comfortable for pregnancy. I got a 12-14 full brief for comfort and they're like massive granny knickers. You shoulda seen Mark's face ha ha xx


----------



## Nixilix

Same here bfn! I feel really wet today which is exactly how I fel last month so safe to
say I'm out but so excited I can get royally wasted
on holiday x checked cp and she's nor hidin in there but got them too familiar af cramps also 

Hope u girls are good xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww hun gutted for you :( but happy you can at least get wasted on holiday and make the most of it before knuckling back down to ttc again xx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww ness lol @ your granny knickers! All my knickers are granny style. U cant beat a bit of comfort. Thongs are just wrong! You just end up spending the whole day pulling them out your bum cheeky like your ass is feeling hungry lol. Aw rach. We are in the same boat chick! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Diane I know - my butt will only get bigger so the granny pants will feel smaller ha ha! Considering I've hardly eaten much in the last 2 months I've still put weight lol don't know how that's happened!! Eaten nothing but fruit!!


----------



## jelliebabie

well you had better start eating a more balanced and varied diet young lady! Vitamins are good but not even nearly as good as what u get from healthy food. And it you cut back on food or cut out certain food groups your metabolism will slow down and store fat! So eat more, thats an order. Pregnancy is not the time to watch your weight. Enjoy your food guilt free and worry about your body after bubs is born x


----------



## Nessicle

Oh it's not out of choice believe me hun! I just haven't been able to eat anything else cos of the nausea and the only things I have wanted are things like bread which I can't have cos of my coeliac :( 

I've started eating more now though that my sickness is easing, I find I get hungry every couple of hours atm! 

Greedy guts he he! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn is fake she isnt a real person. SHe is my my dh ex gf. the one who assualted me ..


----------



## shaerichelle

Please help me figure out how long she has been on her. I had a feeling last night when she was being weird.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww nessie :hugs: i could really do with some ms to help me lose weight! Lol. And that sucks not being able to eat bread when u crave it x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

I had to have a nap..was up nearly all night suffering from very vivid nightmares. Ugh. Hopefully it was a one night thing. Now I'm scared to go to bed tonight. :(

Di, interesting Jenny reading! I absolutely believe in psychics and the whole spiritual realm. I know there are still some who abuse peoples beliefs though, so its hard for me to believe everyone who claims psychic abilities (although we all have them!) Not saying Jenny is a flake at all tho..cuz I've read a lot about her readings and their accuracy. It's so exciting!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I am supposed to be getting my bfp in sept too


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Omg Shan that's scary. :( I'm sorry hun. I didn't talk to her much so I can't really help. Not sure if her being on a forum is a violation of a protective order though...as long as she didn't contact you directly. If she did, that def is!

Nessie, I know what you mean about eating a ton once your nausea eases up lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh she has my email and we have been chatting!

She just send me a copy of the email from her own gmail account..

Good thing she doesnt have my address.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Diane and Brandy! Yeah Di it sucks but it's not worth risking for the sake of my health or the baby so I just have to get on with it boo!! lol 

I did find some yummy gluten free cornish pasties that are amazing so had that with gravy last night yummy! 

Shan that is scary hun! How did you find out who she was? x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yikes, definite violation then. I would let the police know..it all needs to be recorded.


----------



## shaerichelle

She is stupid thats all
It looks like Feb is when she got on here .. Man I wish I would have knocked her out.
she sent me a copy of the email with her personal address..


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, not a great stalker.


----------



## Nixilix

Bank holiday wekend yay! Only 4hrs left a work! Wahoo!


----------



## Nixilix

Why is she on here? Who is she?


----------



## shaerichelle

SHe is my husbands ex gf. She is stalking me Rach. She must have known my user Id and had been stalking me all along. 

Brandy she is not freaking bright at all.


----------



## Nixilix

Oh dear. Not good.


----------



## MySillyGirls

WooHoo!! Good morning, all!! TGIF..a long holiday wkend ahead with beautiful weather! My Jenny reading said I would get bfp in June from a May cycle which would mean the cycle I am on now! I don't really believe these things but i really want her to be right. 

Jellie, I am Lesley btw... :) Wasn't on last evening so didn't see your question


----------



## Nixilix

Oooh bfp coming your way lesley!! Xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Makes it hard to trust anyone..I know


----------



## MySillyGirls

Rachel, thanks, i am crossing my fingers! My husband is REALLY crossing his as he doesn't want to see a fertility doc. lol


----------



## jelliebabie

woo! Leslie :bfp: coming up! Shan are u 100 percent sure? Aislinn seemed such a lovely person! How would she knw to find u on here?


----------



## MySillyGirls

why won't my picture work..


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yay, figured it out


----------



## shaerichelle

she sent me an email saying it was her friend. I am sure its her! shes that messed up.


----------



## jelliebabie

lesley! Your dog is adorable! Is it a retriever! Aww shes a princess! Hope its not a boy lol. Shan, so she sent u an email but said it was a friend? Am so shockd babe! Can u send them to me? Omg! :hugs:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jellie, btw, what is your name? Unless you prefer being called Jellie. :)

She is a retriever! Her name is Bebe and my little girls think that she looks amazing in a tiara. My new pup coming in July will also be a white golden retriever.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww lesley, bebe. What a cute name! My name is Diane :flower: most of the girls just call me Di. Aww gettin a puppy is so exciting! My puppy is a nova scotia duck tolling retriever x. Have u heard of them? Retrievers are brilliant dogs and Bebe is lovely. Have u got a specific pup picked out? X


----------



## Nessicle

I agree Diane - Aislinn seemed like a really nice person such a shame! x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Di, great to "meet" you! I have not heard of your type of retriever but I am going to have to google it because it sounds so interesting! I love retrievers...they are such amazing family dogs...intelligent yet loving. Mine is always "smiling" if that makes sense. 

Our new pup was born 5/13. We have the first pick of the girls in the litter and there are 3 girls. I have a pic of the babies...eyes aren't even open yet, if I can figure out how to post!
 



Attached Files:







Triscuit Roy pups 017.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MySillyGirls

OH...I did it!! Got the pic posted. Wow...lesley is making giant leaps in the internet world today..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Morning all...

I don't know where to start.. I was at Bingo last night and I had to practically take off my bra, it was uncomfortable, I got home and I noticed they(bbs) were alot heavier if that makes sense, green veiny too, I had to sleep with a bra on and my legs have been aching something fierce GRRR, OMG Bloating is a understatement and my temp is still up, damn hot flashes and I got cold too, stuffy nose... If I'm not my body is cruel!!

Karen I'm sorry you got a negative result... wait a few days and retest, you ain't out the the wicked you know who shows up... xx

Nessie, granny panties... Guess I'll be joining you, I wear thongs too Guess we'll be bringing sexy back in our own way... :haha: Can't wait to hear the news on your scan... how exciting!!

Diane... Good news on your prediction, I knew you'd get one ;) Jenny has been pretty accurate so far, some off by a month, I really hope she is wrong and this is your month!! I've decided not to test till af due date, I don't want to see a negative!!

Shannon OMG a stalker? that is too scary!! 

Welcome aboard MySillyGirls... There is alot of chatting goin on here... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole wanted me to let you all know she is having internet issues. Shes not sure when she will be back on...

I am not sure either. I feel very disgusted and violated. This ex gf has charges against her for assaulting me and DH.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I've decided this is my last and final post... Bye.


----------



## shaerichelle

Whats up Kim, why do you feel that way?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its just best I not go there... I really hope you get your BFP soon girlie... If you want to chat pm me... :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kim! Yeah wishing the days away until the scan! Mark was praying I won't be wearing the comfy granny knickers in bed! Ooh sounding good for you! 

Shan I can't believe it still that's awful!


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi ladies, 

For some reason I'm not too concerned about BFN, don't know why???? Anyway at least I'll know for definate in 2/3 days. 

Kim, sorry you're feeling bad chick, please feel better soon. xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Karen well thats good then - perhaps deep down your subconscious knows it's getting a bfp...?! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Karen, I'm not feeling bad, I'm just feeling like I don't count in here anymore... 
Your not out till the witch rears her ugly head sweetie... Good Luck... x :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

don't feel like that Kim - I was logged on before but I am at work so can't always post back straightaway. I'm not even supposed to be on here lol. Most of the time people have logged off before they see others' posts and don't even know someone else has posted and also if they're members of numerous threads they could be responding to someone on there too x


----------



## MySillyGirls

I have a heck of a time keeping up with posts. but, i think i am getting better. :)


----------



## Nessicle

I skip past a lot if there are loads of pages cos I dont have time to read through them all so just usually ask for an update x


----------



## molly85

what happened there?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim, everyone counts in here so dont bail on us :flower: thanks 4 hopin its my month but its not. Shan dnt let an imposter spoil u coming in here. Lets just be more wary next time. Saying that i hate the idea of someone i knw reading everything ive wrote :hugs: lesley, well done on ur modern technology graduation :haha: and those pups are cute if not a little alien like lol. They are so funny when theyre so young. My cats kittens looked like little mice! X


----------



## molly85

wish I could go back towork.
SHame I liked Aislinn, what an odd thing to do


----------



## molly85

what have i written. Iwant to gobackto bed


----------



## Aislinn

I guess no reason to have that long MSG. I'm being made out as a stalker. That I'm not no reason to try to explain .


----------



## molly85

Aislinn I ama litttle confussed and don't understand.
I have no history with you so hold nothing against you.
If this purely is a miscommunication there is no need to leave the site but maybe stay clear of our thread.
Good luck


----------



## Nixilix

Sticky toffee pudding!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Aislinn, You are Crystal. How come you sent an email from Crystals account and then signed your name? You are fake ..


----------



## molly85

bit heavy thanks rach, i'mnot hungry. when u expecting her?
Soz shan I'm confussed


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel, you wont have a problem because it isnt ur oh crazy ex. I have proof and feel like my trust has been broken, heaven knws how poor shan feels x


----------



## jelliebabie

hope that never came across nasty rach, it wasnt meant to. :flower: and i think its best we stop discussing it before the thread gets locked x


----------



## Nixilix

My comment was removed.


----------



## Nixilix

She'll prob get a new account


----------



## molly85

so it was.
Can one of you girls have a look at my chart and the last one andsee what you thinkIam being sooo slow today


----------



## Nixilix

Can't really tell much compared to last month as lots of tps missing towards end of cycle xx and I'm shit with charts. Ask on the ff forum they may know xxx


----------



## molly85

i dnt get much ofa result in there as i'mnot regular did i see callie?
thanks tho rach.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo I think your chart might show an ID on CD 9. After implantation you start to get hcg build up. But I would say possibly this weekend you would see on a test.


----------



## shaerichelle

And no matter what happens DH and I are strong and we love each other. She can never break us up.

Thanks gals:)


----------



## molly85

shan can you forward that info to me? via my useful email account? i hate being confussed


----------



## shaerichelle

What info?


----------



## molly85

never mind. Deffinatly a daft day for me


----------



## molly85

thanks though, weshould know tomorrow


----------



## jelliebabie

jo your chart looks crazy last cycle. No ovulation. Definate biphasic pattern this cycle. Definate ovulation. Your hormones look to have sorted themselves out :thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck.

I am gonna sign out of bnb for a while. You all can reach me on fb or via email. Im very disgusted that someone has so much time in their boring ass life to let jealousy consume them. :grr: get a life.


----------



## shaerichelle

you girls can look at my chart. I am on your list of friends. I am not keeping that public anymore. ff has driven me crazy this time.


:dust: to you testers for the weekend.


----------



## xGemxGemx

Omggggggggg just got a faint line on a superdrug xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

congrats gem.


----------



## xGemxGemx

2 lines, but it is the faintest , u hav 2 turn it 2 the light to see it?? oh can c it!!!! wat does it mean


----------



## xGemxGemx

be back in ten xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Gem you've been doing thislong enough you know what it means. I have bloody line eye so don't show it to me. Well done Girly

Shan don't let such things bother you but if you wnat time off do


----------



## shaerichelle

it prob means you have a bfp starting:)


----------



## MrsBB1

xGemxGemx said:


> Omggggggggg just got a faint line on a superdrug xxxxxxxxxxx

Gem!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

Here's to the first bfp of the weekend!


----------



## shaerichelle

I just feel violated thats all. and this isnt private enough for me to be open anymore.


----------



## molly85

its never that private you can google and open any one of the pages and view.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I know that I mean just for her to pop in here... thats all


----------



## molly85

hmm. anywho. we have some breeding to do ladies lets focus


----------



## calliebaby

Wow. I seem to have missed a lot. I hope that you both decide to stay...Shan and Kim. Good job Gem! I can't stay on, but I will be back later. :hugs: everyone!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Di, yes they do look like little aliens..lol! That pic was taken just a few days after they were born and they would be two weeks and one day now so they must be looking more puppy-ish. I have harassed the breeder for so many pics that i am waiting until the 3 week mark to ask for more.

Gem, OH I HOPE YOU HAVE A BFP!! A little good news on this board would be nice. The drama makes my stomach churn.. :)


----------



## molly85

c u guys later gtta work


----------



## Loren

o my jesus christ does my gem have her :bfp: :O :O :O :O :O omgggggggg congrats chicky!!!! :hugs: :yipee:

ok so i'm not going to bother to ask whats gon on coz i can c its abit heavy lol.

hi girlies, how r u all? 
omg them pups r so cute my silly girls, and heloooo my names loren lol welcummm!! xxxx


welll Mias stayn put :D yay and OH has just bought me a fertility and full protection spell from a lady called Mia-Angel :D and a rose quartz fertilirty bracelet :D lets hope they frign work or am as loony asa dont no what, 4 beleiving in it haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gem Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A line is a line, as long as it's pink. Definitely keep testing :D Yay yay yayyyy! :happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaa its pink sooooo faint!!!
oh wanted me 2 do another wiv his pee and water and no lines on them!! just on mine! it might not be thou, its so faint , like u really hav 2 tilt it 2 c it xxxxx


----------



## Loren

run out n pee on sutn else!!! preferably a HPT nt ppl gem haha!!!go go go!!!hold ya wee in for 4 hrs then pee agen k!!!xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

doesn't matter :happydance: tomorrow morning, take another :D So happy for you! You may just have a lil bubba in there!!!


----------



## Nixilix

fx for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

keep askin jay 2 pick it out wen i swap the 3 over and each time he can. its deffo ther but really faint. im not thinkin anythin yet...as last month the ic was wrong, and mayb th superdrug is. 

wats goin on?? anymore news?? my brains gon 2 mush wiv excitement of a poss bfp atlast. jay is worrin im gettin 2 excited, i am worried


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww thanks girls, im just not gonna get excited cos its not a definte!
ill pee again in 4 hours loren. 
im gona take a photo and post it and see if u can c lines. ive just openedthe test up 2 c it more , is that cheatin lol


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgdgdgdg keep us informed!!!!noppeeee nt cheatn just getn a better luk haha.ur welcum huni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

you are pregnant gem! Congratulations babe! 1 for the team! :yipee: :baby: :bfp: :crib: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: am sooo happy 4 u! X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren, HELLO!! I am Lesley. Btw, my oldest daughter is a Lauryn :)

Gem are you using a frer?


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> you are pregnant gem! Congratulations babe! 1 for the team! :yipee: :baby: :bfp: :crib: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: am sooo happy 4 u! X

aww i hope so, but my camera is shit and it wont take a gud enuf photo, u cant see any line, it is so faint, like the faintest u hav ever seen!! it might not be. ill just hav 2 wait for few hours. i tested this morning and nothin, so maybe it will change again!! 
thanks 4 all ur support , luv u all xxxxx
hope ur okay shan, ive no idea wats gone on??
hope we get lots of bfps ..... everyone testin 2mro still ?? xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

finally wheww was haveing withdrawls


----------



## mommaof3

between the router and now the cable and phone and internet being out i was goin crazy


Gem honey good luck hope this is the start of a big dark pink line for you WOOOHOOO


----------



## jelliebabie

im telling u gem, you are preggers gal! So relax! Lines start off very faint and superdrugs are meant to be real good! :hugs: xx


----------



## mommaof3

Jo are you not on fb


----------



## xGemxGemx

i can really see it!!! its just really really faint, just visibly there, but fink im 10dpo so it could just be early. im hopin this is it as theres no line on jays, or on the water test one, my fxd r crossed. testin 2nyt at midnite ish and then agen in the mornin......


----------



## Loren

party danceeeeee :headpsin: yeahhhhhhhhh am actually feeling sik frm excitement 4 u gem hahaha!!!!

wel the woman i bought the spell and braclet from has just sent me this message......

Dear bradg11

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, but I will certainly do all I can to help you fall pregnant with your magical baby. I will cast for you this weekend. Once the spell has been cast I will be in touch by mailed (posted) letter with full guidance, please do as the letter asks as this will attract positive energy to the spell :) have a lovely weekend, Mia x 


- mia-angel


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> i can really see it!!! its just really really faint, just visibly there, but fink im 10dpo so it could just be early. im hopin this is it as theres no line on jays, or on the water test one, my fxd r crossed. testin 2nyt at midnite ish and then agen in the mornin......

ness had a real real faint line on 10dpo and a pregnant 1-2weeks on 11dpo i think!!!!so :D arghhhhhh ur gna make me throw up!!!! haha xxxxx


----------



## Loren

oh and she does a twin fertility spell to haha i was angry at 1st that i didnt pick that 1 insted haha.ah wel 1 will do me!!!! di if u type Mia-Angel into ebay and brings up the spells ect on the fertility 1 she has attached all the messages shes recievd from women she has cast the spell upon, thats what made me want it xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

if i want to test in 4 hours, shud i hava wee now then wait cos jus hada big drink lol


----------



## mommaof3

lol Gem I really dont think it matters unless you dont think you can hold it that long after your big drink


----------



## xGemxGemx

ive had twinges near my pubic bone today .......and lots of lotiony cm , dull cramps and really achey tired legs xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

mommaof3 said:


> lol Gem I really dont think it matters unless you dont think you can hold it that long after your big drink

lol il wait then and pee later xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

my legs hurt around the time I got my bfp they just felt odd not sure that is a symptom or even pregnancy related but we will count it as a good sign lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

think il just hava pee now and test. then test again tonite. and il go 2 asda in a bit and get another test 4 the mornin incase nothin shows later


----------



## mommaof3

Lol go ahead then get to peein woman


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol Its hard to hold it when you've just had a huge drink..and then all you're thinking about is omg gotta hold it in!


----------



## mommaof3

lol yes it is we have all been there especially when there is a hpt test calling your name


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi lesley, i used a superdrug hun. xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

well i dnt think theres a line, maybe it was evap?? :(


----------



## mommaof3

well here are the quilts I made yesterday and this morning while the internet was down there not perfect but I dont think they turned out to bad
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 2









007.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommaof3

Maybe your urine was just to week wait a while test tonight then test in the am


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww they r soooo cute nic xxx

right, im gona go make myself busy, instead of drivin mself mad!! will let u kno if bfn or bfp soon as i do. 
luv u all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

ok Hun got my fingers crossed


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

They're so cute, Nicole! Wish I was handy like that.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck Gem! Everything crossed xo

I'm gonna get some sleep. Night ladies <3


----------



## mommaof3

thanks Brandy and Gem there really easy to make goodnight Brandy hope you sleep better


----------



## molly85

there sooo cute nicole


----------



## mommaof3

Thank Jo I want to make a ladybug one even if I dont have a girl Ill use it I love ladybugs


----------



## molly85

jeez looking at my time table i don't have time for getting pg


----------



## mommaof3

lol well you will just have to adjust your time table cause chances are you might already be


----------



## mommaof3

well im gonna go make dinner ill bbiab


----------



## molly85

Hey girls just found the worlds largest amout of ewcm. Going to comparewith my charts now. ANy thooughts?


----------



## Loren

havent a clue huni!!!sorry.

gary colemans ded :O nt that i wasa fan bt stil awww xxx


----------



## molly85

its probably the :witch:


----------



## molly85

who?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls x


----------



## Loren

little black fella, "what you talkin bout willis" xxx

hi Diii xxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

I know..so sad about Gary Coleman! I remember watching that TV show as a girl :(


----------



## jelliebabie

heya loza! I dnt knw who he is either. But rip. Anyway x


----------



## molly85

i googled.deprived childhood obviously


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaa i think it was an evap :( 

i duno if i see it as much now, sore tired eyes, line eye lol


----------



## molly85

i'v had line eye all week someone has to get it so why not you? i have 31 minutes left before it's d day ahhhhh


----------



## Loren

heyyy di di hahaha definatly deprived childhood the pair of u haha. he was on different strokes!!!lol.xxxxXX

awwww wel FMU will giv u a sorta outlook wont it chick!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha gloop of ewcm jo i had tha 2 days ago!!
ummmmmmmmmm i still see it...only slightly tho, think its more visible in the sunlight tho. dya think i shud test in an hour?? if i go tesco they wont have a superdrug and mayb not as sensitive?? can get superdrug 2mro, wat dya think ?? xxxxxx maybe just wait til mornin now ey


----------



## jelliebabie

test again tonite. Tescos are sensitive too :thumbup: hugs babe am sure ur undeniable bfp is coming gem gem xx


----------



## jelliebabie

d day 4 me 2mro too. Wish she wud just get it bloody ova with bitch


----------



## molly85

i'll report back tonight on what the gloop was. Theman bought pink paper so have been staring at it trying to figure outwhat I am produceing. Mainly creamy stuff. I believe I am meant to be dry as a bone nowsliding off my cair with juices


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww di she aint here yet!! how sensitive r tescos?? ummmm dunno wever 2 leave it.


----------



## molly85

asda are 15mui I found out and those 1 minute frers are pants
Why is it you can see the antibody lines on all of them?


----------



## jelliebabie

asdas are good. Not 100percent sure how sensitive tescos are. You need to test 2nite gem. U wont sleep chick lol, neither will i haha x


----------



## molly85

niether will i lol


----------



## molly85

Kel & Kirstie hows you?


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo. Its SO quiet in here tonite. I hate weekends 4 that reason! Lol x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there Jo! We are doing great. Just excited to get our three day weekend going. It will be nice to have some extra time off work. Just been reading the pages I had missed and shaking my head at the nonsense drama that seems to creep its way on here. LOL
How are you my dear? I am still waiting to hear about a BFP for you!
Congrats Gem! Sounds like you are on your way to a definite BFP.


----------



## molly85

hmm me to II'm allways on at the weekends


----------



## molly85

I think Gem nicked it Kel ( a well deserved steel). I'm awful I know. You get a3 day weekend to? What holiday is it?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there is no rule that says we can only have one BFP. So, get your butt in gear lady. LOL It is Memorial day here on Monday so most of us get off. I actually had to request off b/c in my line of work there is no such thing as a day off. Unfortunately, people don't stop being sick on holidays. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, chicas! Memorial Day is Monday so 3 DAY WEEKEND! And, we have a babysitter tomorrow night. Woohoo! going to an awesome restaurant and this really cool wine bar/antique shop


----------



## molly85

ohhh i think its a spring one here. me to no day off theough i should have sat & sunday off well the nights off. We have to request to I dnt extra pay!


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya lesley! How are you? Did you get kaidens bike? X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Di! well, kaiden doesn't belong to me...maybe someone else?? 
But, hey, how are you??? I am bored. sitting her with oh as he is watching Friday Night Lights ( a football movie for you non-USers). heeheee. i am feeling punchy this evening. the two glasses of pinot grigio i am having may help with that


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Jo, what do you guys do in your freetime? do you live in a larger city?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Or, do you just work on that babymaking thing? LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

woops sorry lesley! Where did i get that from??? Hmmm sorry chick :flower: sounds like its a good night for you! And u have a good weekend planned x


----------



## molly85

i live in arealitly small town. spare time not sure what thatt is


----------



## MySillyGirls

Haha! No worries, I think I read the name Kaiden here somewhere too! 

We have a lovely weekend planned. Actually, I really wanted to go see my family this weekend (our family lives 3-4 hours away), but the oh doesn't want to do this. He has been working LONG hours and wants to hang at home. I could really use a getaway.

Di, do you have anything fun planned?


----------



## molly85

was it karen who went bike shopping?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jo, I grew up in a town with 800 people! I had 22 kids in my graduating high school class. :) 

It sounds like you work crazy hours? Do you work in healthcare? My husband and I both work in media. I worked for Reader's Digest and Everyday with Rachael Ray Magazine until recently (switched jobs to a home office so I won't have to commute into chicago). My husband works in radio. So, our hours are kinda nutty, especially his.


----------



## MrsBB1

No bike shopping for me. No kids only furbabies here!!!


----------



## molly85

it was dottie Iwent back like 30 100 pages to find it


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh exciting jobs lesley! Ive just rememberd its donna, dottiemad that has kaiden lol. Nothing exciting pland 4 wkend, just stocking up on sanitary towels lol x


----------



## MySillyGirls

The reality is not so exciting. lol! Anyway, you and me both. I wanna think this month is the month, but, the other side of me is like "no way, sister, it won't be that easy"


----------



## Loren

am gna go to bed girlies spk on sunday!!gt the ann summers party and twn tmra nyt ni nite lv u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

does no one use tampons anymore? I feellike a freak


----------



## molly85

ohhh rabbit Loren, get DIane some quotes lol


----------



## Loren

ur stil abuv ur coverline chick dusnt that mean anything??xxx


----------



## Loren

haha brads scared incase i invest in 1 and leave him 4 it!!!duz he not no that a rabbit cant get me pregnant i need him 4 that hahah xxx hahahahaha i wil xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

wel am off 4 definate nw wna b up erly spk tyas sunday girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha u beat me jo! X


----------



## molly85

which 1 of us?
Proably our pma is being madein to sanitry protection as we type


----------



## molly85

lol,
seeya loren have fun
the power of a computer over a phone


----------



## molly85

right eed to think about something other than a period it keeps making me want to run to the loo


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK, kiddies, for most of you, it is the middle of the night! lol! for me, it is 7:55 pm and i am praying this football movie gets over soon


----------



## molly85

Diane do not watch alicia keyes latest video it will make you cry


----------



## molly85

middle of my working day so I am fine lesley


----------



## NurseKel

It's 8pm here and I am bored to tears. My DD is with my parents and the hubby and I can't think of anything we really feel like doing. Today was a long day for me though and I am wore out. Not to mention we don't have to BD anymore since that mission was accomplished...ROFL. What the heck do we do now?


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Hi there Jo! We are doing great. Just excited to get our three day weekend going. It will be nice to have some extra time off work. Just been reading the pages I had missed and shaking my head at the *nonsense drama that seems to creep its way on here. LOL*
> How are you my dear? I am still waiting to hear about a BFP for you!
> Congrats Gem! Sounds like you are on your way to a definite BFP.

You are causing more drama by acting the way you are.. Everytime you come in here you only talk to certain people. If you have issues with "drama" go elsewhere.:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

my furbabyu gets to goto her grandmas now I waunder what that will be like empty house.


----------



## NurseKel

Normally I don't respond to anything you post b/c I go with the "nothing nice to say then don't say anything approach." I talk to the ladies on here that talk with me and as an adult that is my right. If any of the other ladies on here feel I create problems or drama they are free to ask me to leave.


----------



## mommaof3

eveing ladies I think i have ate to many popsicicles lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow Kel.. you are rude.. I will know to stay clear of you..

EDIT: And you were complaining the other day you were having a boy and really wanted a girl. Some of us are having a hard time ttc we would gladly just being able to have a sticky bean.


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, I love the empty house sometimes but I just feel lazy not taking advantage and doing anything fun. Although I did get a nice nap in early this evening. It was nice I must say. What time do you get off work?
Lesley, very impressive job!


----------



## mommaof3

Why is Molly going to her grandmas did she pee on your last hpt test Jo lol only kidding with you


----------



## NurseKel

And you continue to show your immaturity with yet ANOTHER personal attack on a member of this forum that you know nothing about. Please stop with the comments as I will not interact with you after this post. Thank you.


----------



## shaerichelle

Going to spend some time with DH around the fire.


----------



## molly85

noo just a change for her, they had both there cats put down this year and they miss the furry effect. I waunder if she could get a :bfp:?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan, how are you? :hugs: i think your actually a very caring and supportive person for what its worth and kel you give your fair share of insults. Maybe you should stick to your nothing nice to say motto. Everyone forgive me if im being out of line, but af is due 2mro so im casting the blame onto her lol


----------



## molly85

Today Diane it's saturday already


----------



## NurseKel

Di, you are definitely intitled to your opinion. I honestly wasn't aware I insulted anyone on here and if I have then I would apologize. I have exchanged private messages on her with many women on this forum and have not gotten the impression there are any problems. I have been sticking to my motto for a long time and will continue to do so unless I feel insulted or provoked myself. BTW, Let's hope you aren't able to blame it on AF. :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

and now your being nice to me kel :cry: im an emotional wreck. That witch is defo coming! Please excuse me, i just get so protective of the girls on here. I will admit i too thought reffering to 'nonesence dramas' was a little insensitive as it is a big issue and deeply upsetting for some. Would maybe have been better not to comment, but oh well, lets not fight girls, i for one have no energy left. There are a few of us spend alot of time on here, hence we may have closer bonds and care maybe too much in other peoples eyes. I dont know, im rambling here girls. Im sorry. Off to bed for me. Have a good nite all x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Nursekel, I didn't realize you were in TX! I love TX. Used to travel to Dallas a lot for work.


----------



## molly85

Diane what you got planned for nursery?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jo, embarassed that I thought initially your name was Molly. lol! must have been referring to your dog or cat!


----------



## molly85

Aww Night DIane.
Girls remeber us Nursey girls are kind and caring at work and though it's in our natures some times we do loose it especially when hormonal. lol 
Hugs all round girls


----------



## molly85

Dog but I'mused to it. if you go on my profile her pictureisthere


----------



## NurseKel

Yes ma'am Lesley. I am in Texas (born and raised). I live about 45 minutes north of Houston in a little country town. I only graduated with 70 kids myself...lol. I don't get to Dallas much but it is fabulous isn't it? I saw you were in Chicago and unfortunately I have never gotten to go there.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kel, I used to call on clients in Houston too! I just love TX. It just has a good friendly feel! I grew up in a southern-ish town in south central IL. People in TX are real and that is really key.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jo, we ARE our pets, right? I am a pissy golden retriever-chow mix and a white golden retriever. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

Oh, JO, your dog is a dolly! Is she/he a brittany spaniel??


----------



## molly85

hmmm well this is molly <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## molly85

jackrussel that thinksits a great dane. SHe just looks like a spaniel


----------



## molly85

and yes that is matts pizza on his lapp behind her


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am not sure if you guys can really see this pic, but this is my elderly golden/chow mix, the oh and the kiddies.
 



Attached Files:







April 2010 001.jpg
File size: 162.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NurseKel

Oh wow Jo she is too cute! I have a great dane and a bloodhound so....what does that say about me? Probably that I like big drooling dogs. ROFL
Thank you Lesley. I absolutely love Texas. I lived in New England for a year and while the fall is gorgeous, it was time for me to get back home. My cousin's husband is from Illinois but I couldn't tell you what area.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Beware. I have learned how to post pics.


----------



## MySillyGirls

I love pizza. I am so damn hungry lately. it doesn't have anything to do with ttc. Just hungry.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kel, big drooling dogs are the best. I am committed to them. LOL


----------



## molly85

lol that is such a cute unny looking dog like a shaved golden retriever lol


----------



## molly85

molly is a licker. She is wotching tv in that picture. She loves sport. even cricket how she sees the ball is beyond me. I want a dachund matt has caved I can have a second dog when we move whichwill be in say 3 years whe we have our second child


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you Diane.


----------



## NurseKel

I love my big drooling furbabies! My great dane will be 6 in July and our bloodhound is only 9 weeks old. She is absolutely adorable, love her wrinkles and droopy eyes. Although I do question our sanity on getting a new puppy at the same time we are having a new baby...lol. I have always heard that goldens are great with kids. 
So Lesley, catch me up. How many kiddos do you have? Ages and names...?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yeah, she is a genetic mess. Never breed a chow chow and a golden...all the neediness of a golden combined with the paranoia of a chow. 

JO, your Jack Russell is SO CUTE! I heard they are really active?


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, dachunds are awesome. I have so many patients that have them and they are the best companions. They seem so smart and easy to train too. What kind do you want? A black/tan, dapple or red?


----------



## jelliebabie

well lesley, if we are like our pets then im obviously a bitch :rofl: ok definately going to sleep. Goodnite. Looks like we scared nicole away! Shan, i want a fire! So cosy! X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kel, lol, we are getting a new puppy too. In july. isn't that NUTS!?! But, the vet told us our elderly dog only had a month or so left and we felt we needed to get another pup as a companion (and also to fill the gap we would have).. Anyway, suddenly, she is doing amazingly well! The goldens are so wonderful with our kids. Bebe lays by their swingset the whole time they are playing.

We have two daughters. My daughter Lauryn is 7 and just finishing 1st grade. She is a biological child. My daughter Anastasia is 6 and finishing kindergarten. She was adopted from russia in 2004. I am amazingly blessed to have my ladies and feel embarassed to ask for more. yet, we would like to have one more child. I am 37 and my dh is 40.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Di, you and me both! I am packing it in soon too! :)


----------



## molly85

NIcole is on the phone.
I seem to have come up lucky with molly she happy to be a lapdog or will run all day. SHedoesn't steal Iknow my bin is open at homand her head willnot be in it unless there is a mint for some reason.
Dachund hmm I want one like oddy from garfield the film so wire and iguess dappled colour


----------



## jelliebabie

p.s molly IS cute, but she is also a mass murderer :haha: has comitted multiple homicide for u americanos! Is that even a term? Lol


----------



## NurseKel

That is so neat! My DD is 6 and she graduated Kindergarten today. It was too cute! My DH has a son that will be 5 in Sept. but we mainly have him every other weekend. And I officially love you since I don't have to feel old by myself....lol. I am 35 and DH is 33. I wish you the best in TTC and hopefully it will happen soon for you. My ovaries were old and stubborn so this little one is a Clomid baby. I think I am turning in soon too. Another busy day again tomorrow.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Please define this mass murderer thing more. I have a cat who is a serial killer. Eats everything but the mouse tail...


----------



## molly85

Molly is a born ratter.
She ha got holdof 3 ferrets I think. 
abird
several toads that only survived because they have gross skin 1 deffinatly had a broken leg.
several spidersand bugs
She has also tried to eat every cat she has ever met including the ones she lived with as a puppy.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kel, that is SO awesome that I have another buddy in age. Sorry, but I LOVE it! Although, I am a wee bit older than you.lol. We see a fertility specialist on 6/9 but I am ovulating and have clear tubes etc. the only reason we are seeing a specialist is that we have been trying for 6 mos. I am getting positive on opk every month.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jo, Ick. lol...that is an ethical dilemma you face with your small canine. lol


----------



## molly85

she doesn't eat she shekes and walks off. My dad learnt quick to secure cages


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, geesh...that is a very homicidal dog. Hehehe. Sound like my cat I have. She will kill small snakes and leave them on the front doormat for me. I know nice, right? 
It's ok Lesley, I know we are old. LOL We had been trying and since we both had kiddos we couldn't figure it out. I was diagnosed with Endo with cysts and Anovulatory cyles so after three rounds of Clomid we finally got there. Sound like everything is good for you so hopefully they can come up with an answer for you and the OH.


----------



## molly85

oh and shetrys to attack Black Labs


----------



## MySillyGirls

Kel, I think that is sooo awesome that you are expecting. Girl or boy?? 

Di, yes, my oh would agree with the "bitch" comment. We are our pet.

Jo, do you sleep with one eye open? Hahhahahahahahah


----------



## molly85

no I can smell her coming


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Everyone. How is everyone doing?
I have been feeling pretty sick today. I just had the biggest craving for a baked potato with sour cream and cheese so I went for it. I need to start eating more.
Happy 11 weeks Ness!!!!:happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Lesley. I am having a boy. By the way, love the name Anatasia. So pretty.
Jo, maybe you should bathe her..? Just kidding. My great dane loves to wake me up by sticking her face right in mine when I am sound asleep and let me tell you....great dane breath is no bueno! LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Callie. It's funny you say that b/c I ate so many potatoes once my MS passed that now I am burned out on em. They use to taste so good and now they just don't do it for me. I had some awesome broccoli cheese soup today though...yum. Followed by a lovely strawberry shortcake...hehehe. 
I see you are 12 weeks today. Yea!!! Your MS should be going away soon.


----------



## molly85

Oh welldonegirls more week markers achieved.
She like sto rollin stuff so gets lots of bathes. Its the mouth brushing a dogs teeth is a waste of time they just lick their bums.
it's 4 am and no :witch: yet I bet shes on west coast time


----------



## calliebaby

I keep hoping it will, but I was very sick last night and could barely sleep and felt awful today. I just attempted to eat and couldn't get that much down. I just can't eat much at once. 
I am so excited to be 12 weeks. I can't stop staring at the pics of the baby. It is finally starting to feel real:happydance:


----------



## molly85

Callie, any idea what CM your meant to have before AF?


----------



## NurseKel

I am happy for you Callie. The 12 week mark is a big one and I do hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy makes the eating a little tricky it would seem. First you puke everything, then you are starving and eat the whole house, then you feel like you ate a beachball and can take two bites and be full. Speaking of real, it won't be too long til he/she is kicking and rolling like a roller coaster in there and you will definitely know they are in there. LOL
Jo, PMA. Maybe she isn't coming at all. I never had much CM before AF but I may have been abnormal.


----------



## molly85

Dang can't beat 81 points on ff


----------



## molly85

hmmm i'v gone all ewcmy andthis seems to have no definative cause


----------



## calliebaby

I only had 82 points Jo.
I don't think I had much cm before af came.


----------



## NurseKel

Wow Jo, 81 points. That sounds pretty good woman.


----------



## molly85

itsout of 100 so 81% pregnant. Seemed to work for callie.


----------



## calliebaby

Sure did:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## calliebaby

I am convinced that 100 points is just not possible. I had every symptom from the start and still only had 82 points.


----------



## molly85

I know damn thing I am just adding them to get a result now.


----------



## calliebaby

Stupid B&B. It got really slow, so I had to get off for a bit.


----------



## molly85

callie you appear to be having an alien in you bellie button at the moment


----------



## NurseKel

I noticed that it got really slow too. It was taking forever for my pages to load.
Jo, are you delirious from being tired or what? lol


----------



## molly85

look at callies ticker picture. lol 
I feel delerius I want my bed


----------



## NurseKel

Oh I just got it Jo. Hahaha. You're referring to her ticker pic. I thought you had lost your mind woman.


----------



## calliebaby

I saw that. I was thinking about changing tickers. This one is starting to look weird. I like the facts that it gives though. I suppose I could probably take my ff chart off though....


----------



## molly85

deffinatly. 
Come onuterus just decide now send me a signal.


----------



## molly85

let me add you as a friend so i can reference it please


----------



## calliebaby

I kind of like it. I might just keep it a bit longer. We'll see. It is amazing how different all three months I charted looked from each other.


----------



## NurseKel

Well lovely ladies, I am off to get some much needed beauty rest. I am exhausted and have yet another long day tomorrow. If you ladies have facebook will you please message me your names to locate you on there please? Talk to you all soon. Jo, hope the rest of your night goes fast and Callie eat more! LOL


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Kel. I am trying. Have a good night. I am off to bed as well. I am beat. :hugs:


----------



## molly85

lol mineare bonkers. I am just deluding myself by looking at hcg levels and why I wouldn't have :bfp: yet


----------



## molly85

Night You 2. 2 hours then off home to bed


----------



## molly85

kellie check ya fb


----------



## dottiemad79

hi everyone hope that all is well withevery one, yep jo its me with a boy called kaiden, hes a right hypo little boy but wudnt want him anyother way he wears me out ,
sorry i dont post much on here as i find it hard to talk sometimes as i have some problems with commuitcating with people as i had adhd and sometme i say the wrong things but i love reading wot everyone writes sometimes i sit hear laughing at my self because u are all so funny, as like most of you i also have some furbabys, well 3 dogs 4 cats and 2 tropical fish tanks, along with 3 children in the house and also my dh its a mad house here but i dont think i wud want it any other way, 
last nite i had a great time with dh for our 5yrs of being together we went to the cinema and watched street dance which was great, the kids didnt come, britney my dd went with my dad as they taking her it ikea to day to do some shopping, chloe dsd went to her mums for the wkend and kaiden went round my sil for a little while, its one of them rare few hours without the kids which is very rare for us lol
today we are going in to town to get some bits and pieces, dh a football shirt and some of kaidens bits for the rest of his bedroom and then on to bike shopping as he turns 4 in just over a wk so he wants a new bike which has to be ben 10 
hope everyone has a nice day and hopefully wil catch up later
donna xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi all, if anyones left!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone,

got a bfn this mornin, so it must of been an evap?? knew shudnt of got excited!! stupid tests!! o well if af comes will try again next month wiv u luvly ladys xxxxxxxx

im goin shoppin 2day and then got the hen doo tonite so il prob be bak on later or 2mro, have a fab weekend everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

congrats on 11 weeks ness and 12 weeks callie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning guys!!! hope everyone is ok!!

Oh no Gem!! Perhaps like Nicole she got better tests on an evening so try again tonight? I've never seen an evap on a superdrug before so fx for you it wasn't one!! 

Thank you chick and Callie too - just counting down the days til 12 weeks!!! Congrats Callie too on 12 weeks today :happydance: xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Also, don't evaps only show up after the time..not in the first few mins! Keep testing, chick..I don't believe the bfn yet!

Hi Nessie..happy 11 weeks :D

Wow I'm 18 wks today..moved up a box, I think..yay!! Our little aliens are starting to look like babies lol.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks brandy congrats to you too darling!! 

I've woke up feeling so sick this morning :sick: I can't bring myself to drink any water cos it turns my tummy and I can't get the lid off the lemonade and Mark isnt here grr!!! 

Might have to have a can of coke instead!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Coke sounds good. I've been trying to drink more water..before being pregnant it's all I ever drank, now it sounds gross..so I moved to cokes, teas, juices..but I know that's what's adding on the lbs too lol. Grr.

Omg my daughter is intolerable today. She spends the night with a friend and comes home with a major attitude. She's stuck in her room all day long..I'm not sure how to handle such hostility though. :(


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls! Gem i agree with ness i dont believe the :bfn: some tests of the same kind can be more sensitive than others, try again tonight :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

congrats brandy on the 18wks! :dance: and nessie, eek not long till ur 12wk scan! Im excited 4 you babe :yipee: and donna thankyou for sharing more about you. Its nice to hear bout you and your family :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks hun!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## jelliebabie

huge temp drop today so the :witch: is coming for sure. But i knew that anyway! Im definately going to concenrate less on ttc and more on other areas in my life. X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh, I just saw that :( So sorry hun. I see you're on cycle #4..for some reason I thought you had been trying for a lot longer...not that even 4 isn't long, cuz I know it feels like forever!


----------



## Nixilix

Temp drip for me too. She ain't her yet tho x speak later as limitting time here !!! Xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy. Its cycle 5 ttc but didnt ov last cycle! But 12yrs unprotected sex. So it really has been a long time. I had given up long before i found bnb. X


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs rach. Maybe our turn next time? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It will happen..I honestly believe you deserve a child of your own..and for whatever reason, that kiddo is being stubborn about his/her timing! I hope it's very soon for you. I'm just glad we can join you on your journey xo

Sorry I disappeared..had a few people over that needed my attention, aka bossing around lol. I'll be so glad when this house is completely done!!!


----------



## MrsBB1

I'm out :witch: flew by not long ago. Not getting worked up about it :nope: but I can really enjoy my evening out tonight :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: gals. I just wish the witch would show or my body would figure out what is going on and fix it.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry karen :hugs: hope u have a great night x our cycles will be starting together at least :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hello my wonderful ladies!! am sorry on the temp dips girls :hugs: wer all gna do it its just a matter of when!!!but hopefully sum1 will luk over us and giv us them the same month!!!!! an ive got all my trust in this spelly woman just afta c wat happens.how r u all anyway?

happy 11 weeks ness!!!xxxxx
happy 12 weeks callie!!!xxxxx
happy 18 WEEKS brandy!!!jesus haha xxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Good morning, ladies! Our power was out this a.m. and just came back on. Good thing as it is going to be HOT here today. 

I am so sorry to read the temp drops and bfns :( I can't test until next weekend and haven't even tried charting or temps yet so I am not sure where I even stand. I think I need to try to learn more about this.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks Loren! Can't believe its been 18 weeks..wow. Now I know the 2nd half will go even slower tho...lol. Just cuz I'm so impatient.

:hugs: to everyone. So today, I saw CCC in a license plate and thought of you all :haha: I'm so addicted!

Goodness it's cold here tonight..I still have to shower too..Ughhhh..long, wet, freezing cold hair is no fun.


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats on milestones everyone xxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Gem, sorry bout bfn have u tested since xxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Going to brave the water..bbs. xo


----------



## Wantabean

hi everyone. sorry for my absence. my tinternet is still down :( 

so who is all testing? i am so excited for you all!! yay

can i get quick update please there is over 50 pages to read lol !!!

shan my midwife told me i had to have been scanned and bloods done for every miscarridge for them to count. It sucks but its so they know its not a phantom pregnancy. I think i have had a few chemicals 2 but have been diagnosed for my 5 mcs. hope you feel better soon and if you dont bleed within 2 weeks of mc they might have to do a d&c or give you suppositries(sp?) coz the risk of infection so they shouldnt just leave you to just get on with it.

xxxx


----------



## Wantabean

hey hey guys!!! check my ticker! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

congrats kirstie 14 weeks! :happydance: its flying in babe! X


----------



## molly85

Wow Kirstoe spuds growing lots now.Well dpnegirl

I apologise girls Icalculated wrong :witch: is due sunday

Yay for all the miles stones girls Aww Gem Fingers crossed for you an all my girls here


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Kirstie! Happy 14 weeks. 2nd tri, girly :D :happydance: So happy for you. xo


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls!! 

thank you for all the congrats!! 

Kirstie congrats on 14 weeks too!!! Bet you're able to relax more now hey?

:hugs: girls to those who have had temp drops and AF xxxxx sending tons of :dust: to all you wonderful deserving ladies xxxxx

sorry I popped on earlier but had to log off cos I threw up and felt pretty rubbish so had to go to bed, felt sick all morning so felt better after being sick but it makes my eyes sore and bulgy so always have to sleep it off! 

Been to see Sex and the City 2 with my sis - I'm in love with the series it's awesome but the films are far too frothy, silly and giggly for me - I'm not a massive chick flick fan I prefer action and sci-fi films but had to go see the film being such a fan of the series! 

xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am still getting pulling behind my belly button and ate breakfast this am and almost threw it up. Same thing a few days ago. The pulling gets so bad its stops me from what I am doing. :cry:

Congrats on the milestones. Hope All is well.


----------



## Nessicle

hi Shan sorry you're feeling in pain and rubbish :hugs: if it gets bad you might need to go to the ER?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I doubt I'll even see the movie..I heard the 2nd is horrible. lol. Not my thing either..I'm totally into drama, thriller, sci-fi. :D

Hey Shanny..weird, wonder whats going on. Have you tested again after the blood test?


----------



## molly85

Comeon Eurovision give us something good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molly85

Cinema Ness that would be a date??? we have seen about 5 films at the cinema we can never choose


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Brandy I enjoyed it cos it was SATC but still its nothing like the series and like I said a bit too frothy for my kind of film! 

I'm watching Gladiator on Sky1 Jo - love that film!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol no Jo Mark is at the pub ha ha I went with my sister


----------



## molly85

hmm i dnt have a sister. we are on song 16


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy, I have not tested. Ness if it doesnt get better I will go to ER.
I have been having this since May 7 :wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gladiator is sooo good!

We just watched Goal on tv..and now theres some weird movie on that I've never seen..with men with feathered hair and women who wear bright pink lipstick :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, when are you testing again?


----------



## shaerichelle

Brandy is that the 80's?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, I'd go to the ER if it gets worse..or even continues. Could be something going on..an infection possibly.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Definitely looks 80s..dunno what it is tho..seems really cheesy.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh here is my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I hate cheesiness. I read something about appendix..


----------



## molly85

I amnowwaiting til monday at least coz i would have to go beforemidnight and eurovision is just toooo important to miss


----------



## Nessicle

yeah good idea Shan! hope it eases off 

I'm gonna log off now girlies - got a headache from dehydration since being sick and feel pretty rubbish :( 

I hope to see some bfp's tomorrow xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

drink lots of water Ness...

Jo Good Luck.

I am gonna go lay down.


----------



## molly85

feel better


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hope you both feel better. xo

Just discovered that my tummy right clicks for me when I lean forward on my laptop..


----------



## Nixilix

So day 1 today. That means had 24 day cycle. Hope they don't get shorter. That was shortest yet.


----------



## Nixilix

I've ditched my thermomter and opks and tickers x


----------



## molly85

Aww noooo Rach she got u


----------



## molly85

can i offer you a minstrel?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So sorry Rach :( Big Big :hugs:

I noticed your tickers were gone earlier. I miss them!


----------



## Nixilix

i think my cycle started last and finished 1st! well got enough to keep my mind off. just see what happens next mnth. My predicted fertie window starts on 8th so might be able to try but just gonna bd without aid of opks etc..... if i can


----------



## molly85

ticker back girl so weknow where u are lol. Lookslike I am going for started first ending last unless gem gets that :bfp:


----------



## molly85

Hugs Rach


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

sometimes that's just the change a person needs, Rach. Really hoping the best for you. xo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It seems my facebook no longer wants to work.


----------



## molly85

did someone kill his cat?


----------



## molly85

hmm i saw u were off line


----------



## calliebaby

:hugs: Rach.


----------



## calliebaby

I just managed to eat a burger! I hope I can keep it down now.:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

Well done Callie. 
Hows you?


----------



## molly85

Diane I don't havea foggiest.


----------



## calliebaby

I am doing pretty good. I only had to half choke down my lunch and it seems to be settling. We are going to finish telling our friends tonight about the baby. 
How are you doing?


----------



## molly85

sitting and waiting I got my dates confussed


----------



## calliebaby

https://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mysillymonkeys#grid4bb

Check out these bedding sets. They are so cute!!!


----------



## molly85

cute


----------



## calliebaby

You doing ok Hun?


----------



## molly85

moi? yeah awaiting a visit from :witch:


----------



## calliebaby

Ahhh...I see. Well if she does come, at least you know that your body is starting to sort itself out.


----------



## molly85

lol if she don't come it will be very intresting


----------



## calliebaby

Very true. Your chart looks like it is following a good pattern though.


----------



## molly85

today was a bit of an odd temp day when i was woken I ddnt tempwhenI should sohad to take it later


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I guess either way you should know more by tomorrow. 
Do you ever sleep lady???:haha:


----------



## molly85

yes alot when I get the chance I just work alot of nights. I'mback on tomorrow night to yay


----------



## calliebaby

If af does come tomorrow, you have a fabulous luteal phase.:thumbup:


----------



## molly85

lol thanks some thing to be proud of any way


----------



## molly85

So when is 2nd tri?


----------



## calliebaby

13 weeks. So I guess for me, next Friday. Crazy how fast it is going by. I just can't wait to start to feel better and to start looking pregnant.

I have a good feeling that your bfp is coming soon Jo. Now that your body is remembering what to do, I think you will catch.

I didn't have my period for 8 months and when I did get my period, it took a couple of cycles for my body to get back into rhythm. I still never had a perfect 28 day cycle, but I ovulated. Thank goodness for charting though, because I would have never known when ovulation was since I ovulate late.

I can't wait when you and all of the other lovely ladies announce your bfps. We will have to make a special thread for us.


----------



## molly85

lol or just ask them to mve the 4 C's might haveto change what the C's stand for tho.lol


----------



## calliebaby

So what would it stand for? Hmmm...... I might have to think about that for a while.:dohh:


----------



## molly85

crazy concieved cyper chicks


----------



## calliebaby

:dohh: Wow. I must need a nap.:haha:
Thread is quiet today.


----------



## molly85

lol. yay I hit 16 dpo


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats Jo!!!
I have to go bra shopping this weekend. I was trying to hold out, but I think it is time. The girls are getting massive!!!!


----------



## molly85

lol. cheap and cheerful then or something that expands jeez I didn't think aboutthat I have enough bra issues at the moment


----------



## calliebaby

Me too. I was a 34DD before getting pregnant. I am afraid to go much bigger. Yikes. :wacko:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Di.


----------



## mommaof3

Evening ladies I have been so sick today ms has really hit me hard Im hopeing the heat has something to do with it and it hasnt returned for good 

How is everyone tonight


----------



## molly85

Bonley? intresting name.
I remember being that size.


----------



## molly85

aww heat sounds nice.


----------



## mommaof3

agh its been to hot here no matter how much I drink I still feel dehydrated it was in the 90's today and really humid


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry you are feeling sick Nicole.
I am doing ok today. I think I may need some sleep soon though. We are going out to dinner with another couple and are going to tell them our news tonight.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo you can always come visit me im sure my lo would love to have someone new to entertain


----------



## molly85

betterthan cold and wetI have flufy socks on and a jumper


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Callie Im so glad your feeling better maybe try and grab you a quick nap before you go out if I get tired it seems to make my symptoms worse


----------



## calliebaby

I'm freezing too. I have a big sweatshirt on and i am still cold.


----------



## mommaof3

Jo I think I would rather be cold lol but if you were to ask me that in say Jan or Feb id deny it lol


----------



## molly85

ohhh baby sitting,
Ireally wanted to tell our closests friends we had hit the jack pot next sunday.They know my body is a pain. But I dn't thinkI am going to have any luck there.
Eugh MS horrible
Have a good meal Callie


----------



## mommaof3

Id walk around naked with ice cubes hanging off me if I could today lol


----------



## mommaof3

awww Jo I agree with Callie if not this time then soon your body is getting its self sorted and all ready for a beanie or TWO lol


----------



## mommaof3

Look at you Callie almost to second tri already seems like time moves so much faster for everyone but me lol I think its just dragging waiting on that 20 week scan


----------



## calliebaby

I vote for 2!!!!!:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

mommaof3 said:


> Id walk around naked with ice cubes hanging off me if I could today lol

:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I am going to lay down for a bit. Talk to you all later.:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

well im gonna jump off here for a bit and see if I can get some food in me Ugh just thinking about it makes my tummy roll but if I dont eat it will only be worse 

Callie have a good time tonight Its always fun to tell someone your HAPPY news 

Jo and Di ill be back in a bit HOPEFULLY my ms wont hit again


----------



## molly85

oh jeez, really 2 could they makemy eyes feel better?


----------



## molly85

comechat when you back nicole


----------



## jelliebabie

hello! Eurovision jo. Its so politican. Makes us look a right joke. Witch must have took a wrong turning one her broomsticks sat nav but im sure she will find her way soon enough. Hows ma wee jojo? :hugs:


----------



## molly85

sat twiddling my thumbs. I either have an eye infection or an allergy. 
online window shopping. now Ineed the money and the baby


----------



## jelliebabie

lol. Get the baby and you will never have money again :haha: a sacrifice worth making. Loren will be extremely drunk now and maybe the proud owner of a rabbit :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

ok bed time for me. Taking my mum shopping in the morning. She likes me to be punctual lol x


----------



## molly85

ohhhhh yes I forgot about that. Bet shes done a a bunny race


----------



## molly85

night you have fun take her shopping for a rabbit


----------



## molly85

lesley


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls! How is everyone? Wonder how gem is?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi di

no more lines, must of been evap. got some more superdrug and ic's yest. af must be comin, no symptoms, im out!!! hows everyone else?? ive had enough of ttc.xxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

I'm cd2 gem. Just gonna take it easy now and relax. Babe it'll happen for us. When I font know XXXXXXX


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> I'm cd2 gem. Just gonna take it easy now and relax. Babe it'll happen for us. When I font know XXXXXXX


im so sorry she came rach, she is comin 4 me next!! im gonna do the same, way is see it is i can opk all i want but then im im still :sex: anyway its not gonna change anythin....i like the way uve taken ur tickers off, i think might do the same!!
its so shit! 
ive had enough lol. im not givin up, but omgggg why arent we all pregnant yet?? ive used concieve + , softcups, bd everyday over fertile period and been waitin 4 6 months!! think im more gutted cos its gonna be my due date this month and knowin i was pg wud hav got me and oh thru it better. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i mean more gutted this month than any other, not any1 else. just after readin bk 2 myself lol


----------



## jelliebabie

ok, witchy woo has entered the building! No need 4 apologies girls cos i dont give a shit! :haha: hugs gem, its not over yet babe x


----------



## jelliebabie

why has my ticker not changd?


----------



## xGemxGemx

wats this about spells girls?? i need 1 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

go to spellbound babies in groups gem. Loren got a spell too. Read about magick. It can work. X


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: to all of you. Can you send af my way please?


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shany babe. Shan, how can i design a logo and and add it to my sig? X


----------



## Loren

i dnt no wether u have to ask 1 of the girls on here to design 1 am nt sure di.sorry the witch got u ladies but new cycle new things!!!!and never thort i'd say this but i hope the witch stops at ur door next shan!!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

what logo?


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Loren. I think I am not oving atm. I dont know what is going on. want to see an fs but they all seem to be ob/gyn which all suck imo. 

Diane darling there is a place on here where people can make them for free I believe its in the sell or swap section. Or I can do one for you:)


----------



## shaerichelle

read this
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...er-loss-race-bfp-62-bfps-258.html#post5265443


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon, i was wanting to make 1 for people hoping for a spellbound baby, thought there maybe a site like a ticker site where i cud make 1. I am so technology illeterate lol :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks for that link shan, she is an amazing person! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes she is. She does spells for people on bnb :flower:

I will make one.. but if you want to make one for now.. try here. https://mybannermaker.com/


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou so much shan! What is senthils view on magick? In pakistan they believe very strongly. I believe thats where my curse came from x


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks 4 ur msg di xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ur welcome my little precious gem :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I know you said no sorry's for you Di, but still! Sorry about the witch, ,girls. :hugs: all around. Ooh this spellbound thing sounds very exciting!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks brandy :flower: you will get you dose of adrenaline from our lovely june bfps! I am having a spell cast on the eve of my birthday x


----------



## molly85

Hey girls quick trip in before work. I have stuff to do so won't be on until later. I am after calculating better expecting her today she seems to be lost or doesn't like my shift pattern as no sign of her. Yikes I did not sign up on my own this is a team event Gem are you still in????


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Jo

:happydance: Looking good for you missy, we have to have 1 bfp surely!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi girlies, hi jo xxxx am still in! not sure of chances, but i guess still a chance with her not here yet!! althou not expected till 2mro!! 
just checked cp and its high, also still very lotiony and some slightly stretchy cm??? confused. not enough 2 be ov this late, as was 2 thick/ lotiony. 
so me and oh just :sex: anyway 
howa u chick?? wat sypmtoms do u hav now? theres only me and u left!! i cant believe there hasnt been a bfp yet!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

jo im sorry ive not read back yet but wen did u last test??

hi di and karen xxx

ooooo im soo excited 4 ur spell di .... maybe this is it!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou gem x fxd its ur time now x


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, I am sure Dh will believe in it. LOL Not sure what he would think though.

I have got some depressing news. After further investigation and talking to an acupuncturist and going through my charts. She said after Jan it looks like I have wanted to ovulate but my body isnt doing it. She said even with the shift its not working and the hormones are there but for some reason the follicle wont release the egg, and it shows several times throughout the cycle it wants too. So it looks like ttc isnt ttc for me. I am going to go see her and get herbs, but I am not sure its gonna happen anytime soon.:cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:( Sad news. What about Clomid and those kinds of meds that help you O?


----------



## shaerichelle

Well the mw said she would give it to me and now isnt.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Blah, no fair!


----------



## molly85

SnapGemI usually check around this timeand it's higher than I thought Kinda firm and deffinatly open enough to expel My insides. Weird!!!!!!! Have to ask Diane But I think I tested the early hours of thursday/friday and friday afternoon when I got up and :bfn: Shame I'mon nights and it's the bank holiday I have to be up and running on tuesday evening to get my prescription so will get that and another test i nothing unless Matt feels brave lol. all I have is constipation and the ambition to sleep all day. No crampsand I am deffinatly a crampy girl. All my cm is between creamy and snotty gunk nospotting nothing but temp has dropped


----------



## molly85

Your getting there with the answers Shan that is good it's all just a waiting and patience game.


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shan. I really wish we could get you some clomid sorted, your baby is only a few pills away! Jo good girl. Keep that witch away x


----------



## molly85

Doing my best Diane when did I test???


----------



## shaerichelle

lol a few pills away. My mw won't give me clomid. She said she decied not too.


I'm gonna see the acupunctrist. She's gonna give me herbs.


----------



## mommaof3

agh what a day I swear if I never see another grilled hotdog it wouldnt hurt my feelings at all lol


----------



## mommaof3

Jo your gonna make me wait till TUESDAY before you test again lol


----------



## mommaof3

Shan ask the acupunturist about ordering the clomid on line wouldnt hurt to just see what she has to say about it


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, u testd friday night! Shan, i hope u find ur answer. My heart screams chlomid is ur answer. Hey nic, hows the ms? X


----------



## mommaof3

Diane was better today till we went to a cookout to much grilled food lol


----------



## molly85

yummy food, my appetite isback


----------



## mommaof3

bbiab dh needs my help


----------



## molly85

foood, my appetite is back


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya

awww shan :hugs: hope u get it sorted! im not sure if im oving either, how long do you hav 2 wait b4 u go 2 sum1??

just got bak from town, went with my sis!! im sooo tired now tho. feel as tho af is on her way!!! think i will just wait now and if i am late then il test again! cant bear the disappointment!! i really need to stop testin from 1ww hahahahaha. 
ur symptoms r gud jo!! yep u deffo need 2 test again 2mro!!! omgggg u cud be bfp today!!


----------



## molly85

me thinks not but loving theticker


----------



## xGemxGemx

wat dya mean jo?? think im gonna go bed, bt dont wanu cos i know hu will be here in when i wake up :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

nite babe xxxxx good luck wen u test xxxxx


----------



## molly85

You'll be fine Gem. Oh I love having a dpo ticker


----------



## molly85

Alll by myself, don't want to be all by myself


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jo.. Still have patience?

My heart screams clomid too. I am gonna give acupuncture one month and I am done.. but knowing she is giving me herbs will help. 
Gem I am going this week. How you feeling


----------



## molly85

patience is a virtue and I am having thrust upon me by working


----------



## shaerichelle

I hAVE HAD a lot of patience right now due to my body.


----------



## molly85

needs must when the devil vomits in your kettle


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo... you should test tomorrow if your temp is still high. They say 18 dpo and high temps are a good sign:)


----------



## molly85

It's not high it is just over the cover line. I can't get hold of a test though. trying to think where would sell them


----------



## molly85

I've just found Asda is open til7pm yay i will be off there then


----------



## shaerichelle

If it stays there tomorrow I would get a test.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck!


----------



## molly85

I was due on onday 44I am sailing into day 45


----------



## molly85

Diane your up?????


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I will have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## molly85

MAtts just told be there is a supermarket open on his way home but has suggested I go there It's miles out of my way men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Men is right they dont get it..


----------



## molly85

He doesn't think it will make a difference. Of course it won't but knowing earlier would be nice. She could turn up at any moment but that is not the point


----------



## shaerichelle

DH is the same way about tests lol. They arent in our bodies.


----------



## molly85

he's a strange boy keeps joking about waiting 9 months for my period jeezy mcwheezy Iam officially late can I do some kind of dance? lol It will have to wait uunless I can think of anywhere that that sells tests


----------



## shaerichelle

DH told me to wait for a bump and once I have one I will know..lol


----------



## molly85

yes strange creatures aren't they. I am stealng his credit card as soonas Iam and ordering everything. I can then pay iit off as we go


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes they are. I would wait like 6 weeks. Just to be safe. I started buying already last time and now I have baby stuff just sitting there :cry:


----------



## molly85

i'm not that daft but I am well planned its all in the brain just waiting


----------



## molly85

We have some junk I wanted to store in the spare room so the sooner the testing and :bfp: the more likely i will just bin it lol


----------



## molly85

Diane What are you doing up now?


----------



## jelliebabie

havent had my painkillers in over 30hrs jo. Fell asleep earlier, kept tossing and turning. Now im sore and feel like shit. Due to pick them up today at chemist, but its gona be shut cos its bank holiday!


----------



## molly85

oh dear what are u on? I know you take a lot you don't want to go into withdrawel


----------



## jelliebabie

dihydracodeine. 8 x30mg daily. Withdrawal has startd, dam! Af is late 4 u! How exciting!


----------



## molly85

Our asda should have apharmacy and they will be open tomorrow. Try and get the watereddown version if you can. Yup and I keepthinking she has come but it's just CM


----------



## molly85

your asda I mean


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo is late..yay!!! :D


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya bfn im out :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

actually dont feel like af is comin my cycles hav gone loopy agen!! 
awww di hope ur okay!!
jo hurry up and test ur wel late now!!
hi brandy howa u hun??
ummm nice sunny day here xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahahaha maybe i havent even ovd ...........yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls 

can anyone update me? Hope everyone is ok? 

I saw Rach and Di got AF :hugs: I truly hope this is your month girls it's so unfair for all of you good ladies xxx

Sorry I wasnt on I was really ill on Saturday - threw up twice and the second time the acid in my sick burned my throat and it was so painful, I was pretty upset and OH had to come home from the pub about 11pm bless him, he had to force me to take a paracetamol so I could sleep but I was really frightened in case I threw up again. I managed it anyway. Don't know if I had a bug or something cos Mark's not been too well either. My face is a right mess again though throwing up terrifies me it really does, my face swelled up double the size, my vision goes blurry and I get shaky and cold and all the vessels in my face burst - I look like Mark's been beating me up! 

xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi di xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gem! And ness! Gem ur not out til the flyin biatch arrives! Have u ever tempd gem? X


----------



## xGemxGemx

i temped last cycle but i was crap at it!!! goin bak on my words fink i mite temp again hahaha!! well it deffo did identify ov 4 me. this cycle ive not a clue!! i hope its not gonna be a long cycle agen!! gona order my softcups again and get concieve plus. o and prob use opks agen!!!
howa u feelin hun without ur med??
i keep lookin at the bfp announcement page n i shudnt, jus makes me jealous an sad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

i would defo recommend temping gem then u knw ur defo oving and can work out when af due. If i hadnt tempd this cycle i wuda been like wtf? It was 38 days long, longest ever, but thats cos i didnt ov til cd24! Usually cd 17! Got some meds of mil as she gets same tabs. So im fine lol x


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ur in sync with me di , must be a sign 4 us 2 be bump buddies!! i usually ov round then!!! gonna get MEGA organised 4 this month hahahaha, ordered my softcups, goin 2 town 2 get concieve plus and a diary so i can make note of EVERYTHING!!!! and got my thermometer ready hahahaha. How do u take ur temp? last time i took it under tongue am i doing it right?? wats best way?? gonna sign up 2 ff as well, and ordered some more sexy stuff from ann summers. its cost a friggin fortune....but now im gettin desperate.... and dont care what price have 2 pay or what have 2 do to get a bfp. i just need 2 remember to keep calm. LOL 

so glad u got ur tablets and r feelin better!! 
im gettin so depressed as so many women on here have had a mc this year and are now pregnant again and i just cant get pregnant!! maybe something has happened to me and i cant anymore!! maybe i should go and see some one


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> lol ur in sync with me di , must be a sign 4 us 2 be bump buddies!! i usually ov round then!!! gonna get MEGA organised 4 this month hahahaha, ordered my softcups, goin 2 town 2 get concieve plus and a diary so i can make note of EVERYTHING!!!! and got my thermometer ready hahahaha. How do u take ur temp? last time i took it under tongue am i doing it right?? wats best way?? gonna sign up 2 ff as well, and ordered some more sexy stuff from ann summers. its cost a friggin fortune....but now im gettin desperate.... and dont care what price have 2 pay or what have 2 do to get a bfp. i just need 2 remember to keep calm. LOL
> 
> so glad u got ur tablets and r feelin better!!
> im gettin so depressed as so many women on here have had a mc this year and are now pregnant again and i just cant get pregnant!! maybe something has happened to me and i cant anymore!! maybe i should go and see some one

dont panic gem!!!!u'll stress ur self out!!nooooo ntn will b rong it just takes a matter of tym itl hapen bbe u will be pregnant this yr!!!!best way is in ya moo hun!!because sumtyms u sleep with ur mouth open and dnt realise and it tampers with the temp!!and u cnt sleep with ya undaneaf open can u haha.i opw ya cnt anyway starnge iv u did hahaha.bt u r wel and truely set 4 this month with everything uve bort!!ive only got a spell done 4 me and OH so gna c what comes of that.how r u bbe?xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

iya ness!!!awwwwwww bloody hell so sorry uve been ill bbe!!! :hugs: itl pass soon chick!!!ur brave huni!!!:hugs: :kiss: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and i havnt a clue whats happend to fill u in huni xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Diii!!!!glad u goten meddys sweety!!how r u???xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

omg jo i wud b goin fukn nuts pardon the french late and no tests :| arghhhhh nitemare!!!excitment 4 u thoooo :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hi shan!!!!! how r u bbe?xxx


----------



## Loren

uno wen AF arrives u count bk 2 weeks dnt u and thats ur OV day isnt it???xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks hun

its prob gona be a waste of money and skint now hahahaha but just feel like it aint ever gonna happen. 
awwwww i hope we get r bfps soon, i just feel like givin up 2 b honest xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye its around then loren, cud be a few days either side, but it gives u an idea xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

think iv calculated ov wrong cos i just dont feel like af is about to come!!!

mad how she got us all earlyish last month, and me u di again late this month xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

it prob al is stupid cos i got pg with none of it last time!!!


----------



## Loren

ano chick but dnt giv up because il happen huni bun!!!!!ooooh its annoyn as shit!!! feb - CD18 march- CD16 april- CD14 may -CD17 wtf!!!! doin me ed in!!!!ano chick it is mad!!!!shes a fukn bitch and needs to fukoff for 9-10months 4 us all!!!! its because wer ment to b bump buddiesss!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

no harm in getn alittle help to quicken it tho chick.am just relying in the spell now nt gna bother buying anything!!!myt get concieve+ tho lol xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i know why cant it just be straightforward hahahahaha
yerrrr we r deffo ment to be bump buddies, dunno wat id do without u lot on here really dont. 
i jus wish she wud come now, then least im avin normal cycles
watch this be another 60 + days!!! :(
hahahaha wishin 4 af jst seems sooooo wrong xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummmmm tell me about the spell hun?? i never thought about it b4, but if it works....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Gem don't give up xxxx


----------



## Loren

innoooooo hahaha *******!!!!!!yer we deffo r and am with u on tha 1 chick!!!i wud go mad if it wernt 4 u lot!!!use r a god send!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

its a lady called Mia-Angel, shes cast a fertility and full protection spell, and i bought a rose quartz bracelt blessd with a fertility spell aswel tha ive got to wer all the tym, with the spell she cast the fertililty 1 over the weekend and then sends me a letter thru the post with a charm and instructions of what to do to bring positive energy to the spell, thers alot of women who have riten to her thanking her ther all on her ebay bit wer u buy the fertility spell, she msgd me after i bought it saying i am so sorry 4 ur loss, i will do all i can to make u pregnant with ur magical baby...... and when i fall pregnant ive got to let her no and she casts a full protection spell on the baby so its a sticky 1!!thers no harm in beleiving it will happen, if it hasnt happend in 3 months u get bk intouch with her and she casts the spell again.Di got a coven spell from her, which lifts black magic.and uno wa gem sunday morning this sounds mad bt i felt like a warm cuddled feeling ova my womb part of my body!!!madnesss!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hi rach :wave: how r u bbe?


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks rach, i just dont know whether next month to do as much as i can, as i need 2 know when i ov cos it wasnt obvious this month as i didnt opk or temp?? and now im kinda in limbo as 2 wever ive ovd , im not even positive im 13dpo?? no sign of af.

on the otherhand, dont want 2 be stressed with it all. CANT WIN lol
what are u gona do hun?? i really thought it might be this month, as with 5 behind with bfn, i thought surely it cant be bfn agen, so now im thinkin another month, and can only see bfn at the end of it!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

omggg loren sounds good!!!! how do i get in touch with her?? xxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, all! A lovely weekend so far!! Shannon, I am sorry to hear you are not ovulating. Do your docs think that Plan B may have messed up your cycles? My sil had a similar non ovulatory set of cycles when ttc. Her charts would show that she kept trying to ovulate. I also think that special diets can affect. I swear I had a non ovulatory cycle when on the South Beach. 

Anyway, I would highly recommend clomid. It did the trick for my sil in one cycle.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Does anyone else here use opks? I use the clearblue opks and pretty consistently get a smiley around 12dpo. After using these for months, I have figured out my luteal phase is around 14 days. If i get my smiley a day early for example, at 11dpo, I know my cycle will only be 26 days instead of 27.

6dpo today. Hope to test next weekend :)


----------



## Loren

go on ebay gem and type in mia-angel!! and its the £6.99 1 chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i dnt use opks hun, ive neva eva gt a positive!!!xxxxxxxxxxx ooohhhh gd luck hun!!!!! i love wen sum1s DPO!!!!! am ony CD7 today.i workd out over the past 4 months i OV between CD14 and CD18 so i guess am gna have to BD everynyt frm 13 til 20 thats the only best bet i have xxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Hi! I used opks last 5 months. Luteal phase is usually 14 days but have had a few 13 days and one 16 with chemical.
I get back on cd11 and that's the day I o'd last month so might miss it xx I've paid for ff so want to use it even if not for temp just recording o etc. Will use conceive +

watching reruns of jeremy Kyle.. What losers!!! How come they all get preggers so quick!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hi lesley! Hey loren! Hey gemgem n rachipie! Ooh loren, ive heard people saying they get strange feeling and then when they find out what time the spell was cast it was at the exact same time!! Im getin a spell done tomorrow at 8pm which only cost 99p and my triple cast spell by mias coven of witches on wednesday nite and the spell is cast into a silver pendant. I have belief and theres nothing evil about this sort of thing, its bout nature and love and peace! You will find her on ebay! Its magic hehe. We will see! Fxd. Loren u need to work out you luteal phase. When u work out ur ov day by temping, the days after that is ur lp and it rarely changes. It can vary, but a normal range is 12-16 days. Basically what am sayin is temp everyday! Gem click on my ticker itll take u to ff and go up to the top rite n u can join from there. And i will get 5 free vip days and u get 30! Lol. And ur nt out babe. Test in 2 days if no af! Constant testing leaves u deflated chick :hugs: hows lesley? X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank you ladies! I have a doc appt on 6/5 for just annual stuff, so I think I am going to take a test that a.m. It will only be 11dpo at that point but I am going to give it a shot!


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hi lesley! Hey loren! Hey gemgem n rachipie! Ooh loren, ive heard people saying they get strange feeling and then when they find out what time the spell was cast it was at the exact same time!! Im getin a spell done tomorrow at 8pm which only cost 99p and my triple cast spell by mias coven of witches on wednesday nite and the spell is cast into a silver pendant. I have belief and theres nothing evil about this sort of thing, its bout nature and love and peace! You will find her on ebay! Its magic hehe. We will see! Fxd. Loren u need to work out you luteal phase. When u work out ur ov day by temping, the days after that is ur lp and it rarely changes. It can vary, but a normal range is 12-16 days. Basically what am sayin is temp everyday! Gem click on my ticker itll take u to ff and go up to the top rite n u can join from there. And i will get 5 free vip days and u get 30! Lol. And ur nt out babe. Test in 2 days if no af! Constant testing leaves u deflated chick :hugs: hows lesley? X

heyyyy di, inoooo i ws like :| she must have done it then coz that ws 1 wierd feeln!!!lol.ooooohh this is all exciting!!!whats ur 99p 1 hun??every1s saying if u dnt fall preg within the 1st 12 weeks of the spell being cast u have to email her bk and she recasts the spell!!!all so exciting i cud shit myself hahaha ony mesn!!!ino hun i tempd to day, so as of today i'm a temper!!!haha.xxxxxxx

this is a thread on sum site about Mia ...... 

https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse...ve-had-spell-put-me-fertility-spell-club.html 

xxx


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Thank you ladies! I have a doc appt on 6/5 for just annual stuff, so I think I am going to take a test that a.m. It will only be 11dpo at that point but I am going to give it a shot!

ur welcum hun gdgdggd.cudnt u request a blood test at the doc lesley??xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Di! I am trying not to symptom spot. It is hard cuz now that I have committed myself to ttc my total lack of patience is kicking in. :) Been a great weekend here though. We went to see the Sex & the City movie with our neighbors and sat by a fire outside last night. Today is Memorial Day so we are thinking of doing a little window shopping, looking at cars etc. Car dealerships can't be open here on Sundays so when a holiday falls on a weekday they really promote it!! 

How are you, Di?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I have a doc appt on 6/5 for just annual stuff, so I think I am going to take a test that a.m. It will only be 11dpo at that point but I am going to give it a shot!
> 
> ur welcum hun gdgdggd.cudnt u request a blood test at the doc lesley??xxxClick to expand...

Loren, you know what, i didn't even think of that!!!!!! Great idea!


----------



## Loren

OMG on satday nyt, i sed in the ann summers party "which 1 of use is slagn me off my right ear is on fire" and ive just red on that thread that a girl and her OH got burny hot ears the tym mia cast the spell!!!! i thort ntn ofit til i red that then!!! haha love it xxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> OMG on satday nyt, i sed in the ann summers party "which 1 of use is slagn me off my right ear is on fire" and ive just red on that thread that a girl and her OH got burny hot ears the tym mia cast the spell!!!! i thort ntn ofit til i red that then!!! haha love it xxxxxx

Ooooooohhhhh, that is kinda spooky!


----------



## jelliebabie

am fine lesley! Aw sounds like u have a nice social life babe! Fxd for ur bfp 11dpo chick! Loren the 99p one is a fertility spell too. She has good feedback too. For 99p you cant complain, and if u have more than 1 spell cast frm difrnt witches its even stronger. Says mia. If u search 4 powerful fertility spell, its a woman maria sumthin, 99p starting bid but thats what they go for. She is lovely, and books a time 4 ur spell 2 be done then emails u chants u need todo be4 bed then again in the morning. Got a really nice feeling bout her x


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I have a doc appt on 6/5 for just annual stuff, so I think I am going to take a test that a.m. It will only be 11dpo at that point but I am going to give it a shot!
> 
> ur welcum hun gdgdggd.cudnt u request a blood test at the doc lesley??xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Loren, you know what, i didn't even think of that!!!!!! Great idea!Click to expand...

see i cum in handy sumtyms haha!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> am fine lesley! Aw sounds like u have a nice social life babe! Fxd for ur bfp 11dpo chick! Loren the 99p one is a fertility spell too. She has good feedback too. For 99p you cant complain, and if u have more than 1 spell cast frm difrnt witches its even stronger. Says mia. If u search 4 powerful fertility spell, its a woman maria sumthin, 99p starting bid but thats what they go for. She is lovely, and books a time 4 ur spell 2 be done then emails u chants u need todo be4 bed then again in the morning. Got a really nice feeling bout her x

oooooh gdgdgdgdgdggdgdgdgdgdgdgd hopefully this is what we need chick!!!little bit of help from the other worldy thing of it!!!magic world wa eva lol.awwww am gna go have a look see at hers!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

she hasnt done as much as mia, but at 99p shes defo not greedy! Thanks 4 thank link loren! Its awesome hehe x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> she hasnt done as much as mia, but at 99p shes defo not greedy! Thanks 4 thank link loren! Its awesome hehe x

true true true!!!!ur welcum chick!!ino givs u so much hope dusnt it!!and definatley as 1 of them girls got the twin spell and lone behold she got her bfp and its twins!!!and her or her partner dnt have twins in ther family!!!!haha xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh ah, not got to that part yet! Thats amazin! Did u get a gender spell or an any baby plz 1? I am so excitd 4 us, wer gona hav magic babes! X luv ya x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> ooh ah, not got to that part yet! Thats amazin! Did u get a gender spell or an any baby plz 1? I am so excitd 4 us, wer gona hav magic babes! X luv ya x

nooo i just gt the fertility 1, just 4 1 baby dnt care aslong as its a baby 2 wud b an amazin bonus with twins and triplets bein in my family but am happy with 1 either sex!!!am so excited 4 us its unreal!haha.inoooo aww when she rit to me n sed ur magical baby i ws like :) beamn haha xxxx love uuuu xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I still havent heard from hedgewitch. So I need help.


----------



## shaerichelle

:dust: to all. Sorry am not on much kinda down about ttc with no ovulation going on.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane, I sent you an email


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK...I am lost on these fertility spells. I need to figure out what everyone's talking about and where to get it :0


----------



## shaerichelle

hedgewitch just responded to my pm. Her name is Sam:)


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> OK...I am lost on these fertility spells. I need to figure out what everyone's talking about and where to get it :0

haha go on ebay and type in fertilty spells, and click on what interests u and read at the bottom about them ect xxxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!
sorry been mia for a lil bit. been busy with things and found out that my ex has to pay child support and has to pay $7,000 back child support.


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> hedgewitch just responded to my pm. Her name is Sam:)

gdggdgdgd what did she say chick?x


----------



## molly85

Damn write he has to pay Shey.

Well girls An unwanted relative arrived with her suitcases ready for a 1 week stay the cow. Onwards and upwards the glint in matts eyes says I have to put some seriousse work in. Yikes thou 17 Lp
Hope your all ok and I will be on from work later


----------



## Loren

awwwww am so sorry jo :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx spk later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Aww sorry Jo

Yea I know he has to pay but he doesnt have the money he makes $20,000 a yr


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sorry Jo! Well, on to the next one, eh?


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww jo :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nixilix

Just u left gem! Take it for the team!! Xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

rach lol I WISH hahahahaha its not gonna happen ive had bfn after bfn :( 
im cd37 today , she gotta be here soonish!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

howa u feelin hun?? least u gotta short cycle! xxxx


----------



## Loren

hey gem, wat u doin huni?? i am so bord!!watchn BGT xxx


----------



## Nixilix

Wonder if it's too short ?? 

Sorry bout bfn, hope I get to ttc next month. 

Sorry bout witch jo

hey everyone else. Watching britains got talent xx


----------



## molly85

I am fine girls ouchy but fine. Now I remember all the symptoms. Yay never realised i got achy boobs with AF.


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyyyaaa!! watchin bgt hahahaha seems 2 b tha thing 2 do tonite!!!
not up2 much babe, im bored 2!!!

omggggg one of jays mates jus rang him n asked if he will drive him and his girlfriend 2 hospital cos shes started bleedin and gettin pains. shes due the 29th june, i was due the 28th. i know this sounds so bad, but cant they ask someone else!!!! why us?? what does she want 2 do, giv birth in my fellas car. just cos its remindin us, and jay must of thort he'd be takin me.....i kno it sounds daft and i sound like a bitch, god wudnt u ask ur mum or somethin, i mean hav u herd of a taxi?????????? u must think im evil , jus annoyed me!!! and they never ever contacted me wen i lost my baby, so really why the fuck should i bother. i wish that baby all the luck, but im not helpin them. 

awww rach i duno chick XX


----------



## Loren

hahaha ano yer.crap init!!!!!!xxxxxx

i completely undastand chick how its annoyed u!!!ur nt a bitch its just how uve taken it frm them nt bein ther 4 u wen u lost ur bby :hugs: i'd no doubtly fne my dad!!!n my mum wud obv cum with.ive alredy told brad wen tha day cums i dnt care if ur mum n dad liv literally 2mins dwn the road i want my mum n dad foned and al sit here n b in pain til they cum they liv bout 10 mins away ina car.
xxxxxxxx

isnt it bad that shes bleedn n pains a month b4 her due date :S xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg im a major bitch but its just the way i feel. fair enuf if they literally had no way of gettin ther


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye not sure wats happenin 2 b honest. wer not close atal. but this lad is one of jays best mates


----------



## Loren

not bein funi or ntn but, i wudnt think :| PHONE JAY ad b like PHONE AN AMBULANCE!!!bein tha far gon n bleedn with pains yer deffo ambulance nt me fellas m8!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

It's hard Gem let himgo play Taxi, it's easier. Matt has had todo the same thing in the middle of the night with some one with a migraine????? He gets those paralysing ones I couldn't see the need for A&E but any who. Hugs girly just think you might get some baby freebys when you have LO


----------



## xGemxGemx

ive prob not got my bfp cos im such a bitch. ano ye loren lol .....shes abit skatty and thick, hahaha i am ded jealous of her bein pg bt thats it!!! 
he cudnt go anyway cos hes got no mot on his car till 2moro , so duno y i stressed, guess it just annoyed me! i feel 4 him more cos its like theyve just 4gotten and omg if he had of had 2 take them i kno he wudda dun it fine, but he stil wudnt felt shit and been reminded xxxxxxxx

what yall up2 now, im jus waitin 4 the bitch 2 sho BORRRRRRRINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGG
she must be comin , me bein a grump hahahaha


----------



## calliebaby

:huge: Jo. At least your body is sorting itself out. That is good news!!:thumbup:

Rach, as long as your luteal phase is at least 10 days, it doesn't matter if you have a short cycle. Many women have 21 day cycles and get pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

whatcha doin loren?? i tried 2 get a fertility spell but i dont hav paypal ?? xxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey Cal


----------



## Loren

ino hun i thought that maybe y its botherd u so much!! :hugs:

hey callie!! :wave: u ok?xxx

ntn am just catchn up on easties and wondering what to eat next haha u?set yaself a paypal up chick xxxxxx any other way will just b too awkward i think its awkward anyway av only eva paid thru paypal xxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Jo.


----------



## xGemxGemx

ho callie howa u ?? jus started my diary of signs,symptoms of ov, af hahaha 4 next cycle xxx


----------



## molly85

so what does a girldo on CD1?


----------



## xGemxGemx

Get pissed!!!! :)


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Loren and Gem!!! I am good. I have been feeling slightly better the last two days. I broke down yesterday and bought my first pair of maternity jeans. They are a bit too big, but I am sure they will fit soon enough!!!:haha: I was just sick of seeing the bumps and lines from where I couldn't button my pants through my belly band. I have yet to gain any weight (in fact still down 6 pounds) but I am sure that will change soon as well.
How are you two doing? I think that there are going to be a few June/July bfps!!!:happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

xGemxGemx said:


> Get pissed!!!! :)

Agreed.


----------



## calliebaby

Are you going to chart next cycle Gem? I think that it is so helpful to see what your body is doing and when.


----------



## molly85

would lve to but I am at work. Would I still be ok to get pissed on the 3rd??????


----------



## MySillyGirls

Here is my Sandra reading!! The crazy thing is that my youngest daughter was born in March of 04 and my oldest daughter models...we were just asked to submit a photo for a family photo shoot to her agency.

Reading: i want to say that i feel you are a very precise woman , i feel you like to do things to the best that you can, i feel at times you have high standards although i feel this is in relation to your job more in a way. I want to mention where someone keeps saying boss , im not sure if you are a boss in regards to work or where you are in another area in a sense, i just get the feeling of you being in charge of your life.I want to mention you have had many advantages and disadvantages in life, but you have worked very hard in order to be where you are. You are a very organised woman as well, and you plan ahead , i feel you and your partner have though about children for a long time although you wanted to wait until you were financially stable as again i feel you like to be prepared, i want to mention where you also wanted to make sure that you were both mentally ready for a child and that your relationship was strong enough, i feel its is although i feel there have been a few hurdles , and i want to mention a bit of distance more from your partner on occasion where he doesn't express himself or show his emotions when you need him to , there is improvement there though.Ok going on and looking at babies , i want to mention a girl with regards to an m month, so may or march , im going to be honest and say im not 100 percent sure on that , so keep both months in mind for me. I want to mention a link to the number 4 so this could be a due date or conception date. I want to mention a very hyper little boy with a lot of energy and a really cheeky smile, you wont be able to give him into trouble lol as he will give you that smile and you will forget it all, i want to mention this baby bringing in a lot of happiness for you x

Ok im now going to chose a few cards for you 
The first card is Dreams coming true
This is showing me where what you want is going to happen, your hearts desire will become reality. I want to mention baby bringing you closer together although at times it will be a test, this is going to be hard work for you both , but you will take to it naturally , you will know what you are doing.

The second card is Creative expression
This is showing me where there is going to be a lot of joy and energy in your heart, and i feel you will express this more in everything that you do , i want to mention a photo shoot , and i feel this will be in relation to your and your family , please keep in mind for me.

The third card is Making new friends
I want to say that you have made a lot of new friends through trying for baby , and will continue to , i feel these people will become a support network and who you may go to first if you need to help , i want to mention meeting new people when you become a mother too , a new social network in a sense.


----------



## molly85

Callie did you add me as a chart friend?????
yup I like the charts, wish I had got a :bfp: on an opk though


----------



## Loren

awwwwww gdgdgdgd callie, haha awwww getn the maternity things in now!!!bless!!its all exciten!!its flown 4 u hun, i member ur ticker sed 6weeks haha madness!!!av neva bin in such a butterfly'y excited happy mood like this in ages haha sitn here at 11.40pm with train - hey soul sister on singn me ed off haha xxxxxxxxxxxx

and i agree with gem get rottennnn!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> would lve to but I am at work. Would I still be ok to get pissed on the 3rd??????

yes i think ur aloud haha get in a coma!!could be ur last tym!!! ;) xxxx


----------



## molly85

Oooh intresting lesley how much do you tell these people about your self?


----------



## molly85

i'll give it ago i dnt really drink but i can let my hairdown it's our 3year anniversary. Iwill bedrinking on Saturday as well


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Here is my Sandra reading!! The crazy thing is that my youngest daughter was born in March of 04 and my oldest daughter models...we were just asked to submit a photo for a family photo shoot to her agency.
> 
> Reading: i want to say that i feel you are a very precise woman , i feel you like to do things to the best that you can, i feel at times you have high standards although i feel this is in relation to your job more in a way. I want to mention where someone keeps saying boss , im not sure if you are a boss in regards to work or where you are in another area in a sense, i just get the feeling of you being in charge of your life.I want to mention you have had many advantages and disadvantages in life, but you have worked very hard in order to be where you are. You are a very organised woman as well, and you plan ahead , i feel you and your partner have though about children for a long time although you wanted to wait until you were financially stable as again i feel you like to be prepared, i want to mention where you also wanted to make sure that you were both mentally ready for a child and that your relationship was strong enough, i feel its is although i feel there have been a few hurdles , and i want to mention a bit of distance more from your partner on occasion where he doesn't express himself or show his emotions when you need him to , there is improvement there though.Ok going on and looking at babies , i want to mention a girl with regards to an m month, so may or march , im going to be honest and say im not 100 percent sure on that , so keep both months in mind for me. I want to mention a link to the number 4 so this could be a due date or conception date. I want to mention a very hyper little boy with a lot of energy and a really cheeky smile, you wont be able to give him into trouble lol as he will give you that smile and you will forget it all, i want to mention this baby bringing in a lot of happiness for you x
> 
> Ok im now going to chose a few cards for you
> The first card is Dreams coming true
> This is showing me where what you want is going to happen, your hearts desire will become reality. I want to mention baby bringing you closer together although at times it will be a test, this is going to be hard work for you both , but you will take to it naturally , you will know what you are doing.
> 
> The second card is Creative expression
> This is showing me where there is going to be a lot of joy and energy in your heart, and i feel you will express this more in everything that you do , i want to mention a photo shoot , and i feel this will be in relation to your and your family , please keep in mind for me.
> 
> The third card is Making new friends
> I want to say that you have made a lot of new friends through trying for baby , and will continue to , i feel these people will become a support network and who you may go to first if you need to help , i want to mention meeting new people when you become a mother too , a new social network in a sense.

thats brilliant hun, and how wierd is the last bit!!!as uve made alot of new friends on here and speshaly u got a lota friends on this thread :D madness i love this kinda stuff!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I just added you Jo. And yes, you can still have a few on cd3. Enjoy it now. I let myself have a beer here and there before I ovulated and then nothing afterward.

That is a cool reading. Sounds good.:thumbup:


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> i'll give it ago i dnt really drink but i can let my hairdown it's our 3year anniversary. Iwill bedrinking on Saturday as well

awwww yer let ur hair down chick!!!!and gdgdgd get them drinkn nyts in now wilst u can because wen uve got ur beanie and ur at home with bump and matts out on the piss ur nt going to be happy wen he cums in haha xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooo that is excitin lesley!!
ye jo cd3 is fine!! it was my bday b4 i got pg and drank loads!!

callie, im gona temp this month as rite now ive no idea where i am, and last month it did help me alot! tuk my temp b4 37.3...doesnt mean much wen i havent done it lol
ive kept a record of cm and wen we bd on the calendar on my fone and im lookin at it thinkin i cud actually only be 6/7 dpo?? im soooo confused!!!
i had lots of dribs on ewcm this month, so i wonder if my body tried 2 ov but never actually did. first had slight ewcm on 13th may and last seeing it was 26th may??? wtf??


----------



## MySillyGirls

molly85 said:


> i'll give it ago i dnt really drink but i can let my hairdown it's our 3year anniversary. Iwill bedrinking on Saturday as well

Rock that anniversary, girlie!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, ladies...gotta keep the crazy mind busy analyzing a reading for the next several days hehe


----------



## calliebaby

Many women have several patches of fertile cm throughout their cycle. I only had it (ewcm) around cd11 or so and I ovulated cd17. I don't think it means that much for everyone. I only had watery cm when I conceived.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

molly85 said:


> Oooh intresting lesley how much do you tell these people about your self?

Molly, I told her NOTHING! Just sent a pic of me and dh. No other info whatsoever.


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummmm thats interestin 2 know, i jus think i need to opk and temp nxt month so i kno 4 definite!! i jus want af now so i can get on wiv it!! or beta still a bfp lol


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Callie. How you doing honey? Have you had any more stuffed potatoes lately? I am hungry right now but just can't think of anything that sounds good. 
Hi there Lesley. Love the reading. I have always said I was going to go see a card reader or someone along those lines but have yet to do it. Interesting about the modeling...that's kinda cool. And how bout that talk of a little boy? Wahoo!


----------



## calliebaby

Sounds like a good plan Gem. That way you will have no doubt. 

I have been eating nectarines a lot lately Kel. They seem to go down easily. I have started to feel better too!!!:happydance: I hope it continues and I start to feel less tired as well. How are you doing?


----------



## NurseKel

To all the ladies that AF caught up with I'm sorry and still have fingers crossed you ladies will get there soon. On the upside, you ladies are all syncing up so keeping up with ya'lls cycles are getting easier which means it's gonna be crazy in here when all of you ladies get your BFPs. That's a lot of hormones and bump growing!


----------



## MySillyGirls

NurseKel said:


> Hey there Callie. How you doing honey? Have you had any more stuffed potatoes lately? I am hungry right now but just can't think of anything that sounds good.
> Hi there Lesley. Love the reading. I have always said I was going to go see a card reader or someone along those lines but have yet to do it. Interesting about the modeling...that's kinda cool. And how bout that talk of a little boy? Wahoo!

I had a blast with this! Hyper little boy with a cheeky smile...omg it is oh


----------



## jelliebabie

wow lesley! Thats an amazing reading babe. Big believer in all that! And yeah, she must have been refering to all us bnb buddies! Wow she is good! You are still in the running for a :bfp: this month arent you? X


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks for asking. I'm doing pretty well. I spent all day yesterday on the lake with the hubby and I have paid for it today. I was so exhausted this morning that everytime I sat still I fell asleep. :sleep:It was pretty pitiful. LOL On top of all that, I have started having Braxton Hicks contractions which I never had with DD. They are really unsettling and at times really hurt. :wacko: 
It still amazes me how fast the time seems to be going and how far along we are getting.


----------



## MySillyGirls

jelliebabie said:


> wow lesley! Thats an amazing reading babe. Big believer in all that! And yeah, she must have been refering to all us bnb buddies! Wow she is good! You are still in the running for a :bfp: this month arent you? X

Hey, Di!! I am 6dpo today (if clearblue smiley opk was correct). I am going to test this coming weeked :happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

MySillyGirls said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> wow lesley! Thats an amazing reading babe. Big believer in all that! And yeah, she must have been refering to all us bnb buddies! Wow she is good! You are still in the running for a :bfp: this month arent you? X
> 
> Hey, Di!! I am 6dpo today (if clearblue smiley opk was correct). I am going to test this coming weeked :happydance:Click to expand...

And, u r right...i have met sooo many fantastic gals on bnb and you are one of them


----------



## jelliebabie

gem babe :hug: sorry your ohs mate has been insensitive and upset you. Maybe tho, it was more that he was scared and wantd his pals support rather than just a lift lol. If not then how stingy is that? Lol. Fxd their baby is going to be ok. Hi loren babe, hi mojo, hey kellie, hi callie, hope ive not missed anyone! X


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Di. What have you been up to today?


----------



## calliebaby

Well, I have to go to a bbq. Be back a little later.:hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya 

ye shes fine , ive jus seen her status on fb, about some competition shes entered!! lol seriously she is a joke!! howa u babe??xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Thats good Lesley as you can tell i don't have a lot of faith in that stuff. 
But good reading.


----------



## Loren

Hi Kel :wave: u ok chick?xxx

iyaaaa Di!!! u ok bbe wa u up2???xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

bye callie , have fun babe!
hiya kel :)

think im gona go c oh hahhahaha see if he can bring on af. i just wana start tempin!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

molly85 said:


> Thats good Lesley as you can tell i don't have a lot of faith in that stuff.
> But good reading.

haha...well, it is fun more than anything. But, i DO believe in intuition. Never know gals...


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no! Bye bye 20s :wave: im now an oldie at 30! :cry:


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya
> 
> ye shes fine , ive jus seen her status on fb, about some competition shes entered!! lol seriously she is a joke!! howa u babe??xxxxxx

O my God!! wtf!!! :| haha i actually dno wa t say t tha cum t think ovit haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


and callie its mad that its just past midnite over here and ur about to go to a BBQ haha so jealous!!xxxxxxx have fun chick


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> oh no! Bye bye 20s :wave: im now an oldie at 30! :cry:

i thought ur bday was the 2nd Di?!?!?!?!?!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> bye callie , have fun babe!
> hiya kel :)
> 
> think im gona go c oh hahhahaha see if he can bring on af. i just wana start tempin!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hahahahahahahaha awww girl afta my own heart hahahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha i was thinkin th same lol, bbq at this time hahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

jelliebabie said:


> oh no! Bye bye 20s :wave: im now an oldie at 30! :cry:

OK well my 37 year old butt is really annoyed with you right now. hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Loren

awww love ur sig gem :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Welcome to the 30s Diane. They are supposed to be better than the 20s.

I will be 32 in a few months.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## NurseKel

That's what I was thinking Lesley! Di, you better watch it there woman or else the chicks that really are old on here might gang up on you. LOL
Hi Gem and Loren. The time difference is crazy isn't it? It's about 6:30 pm here and I am dreading the going back to work tomorrow after these 3 days off. 
Jo, I am not much of a believer in that kind of stuff either. I just always said I was going to go see one just to see what they come up with. LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

NurseKel said:


> That's what I was thinking Lesley! Di, you better watch it there woman or else the chicks that really are old on here might gang up on you. LOL
> Hi Gem and Loren. The time difference is crazy isn't it? It's about 6:30 pm here and I am dreading the going back to work tomorrow after these 3 days off.
> Jo, I am not much of a believer in that kind of stuff either. I just always said I was going to go see one just to see what they come up with. LOL

ME TOO! Dreading the work stuff! The reading only cost aroudn $8 so I figured wth. LOL!


----------



## Loren

helooo shan!!! u ok?

wel ok then i take it it is ur bday haha i was convinced it was the 2nd of june tho :S dnt no y.

Happy Birthday My Lovely best buddie from Bonny Scotland :D hope you have a lvly day huni bun!!!and have a nice drink!!! and lots of licky kisses, jumps and hugs From Mia :flow: :shipw: :drunk: :wine: :mamafy: :cake: xxxxxxxxxxx love uuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ino!!!it confuses me i forget some of u ladies live in america haha, the only person i live close to like literaly a bus or train ride away is gem!!! :) xxxxxxx

with me being in a gd mood ive just sat down and decided to write everything thats in my head and omg the pen wouldnt stop before i new it i'd written 2 pages!!!!haha its helped tho!!ive always thought wa eva wen ppl tel u to do that b4 bed.xxxxx

plus i dnt no what is with the cow on ur bday msg Di i seen it on the advanced thing smileys and lyked him so he was used haha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

nope, 1st of june loza! Was due on the 14th but was kinda keen to get here, if id just held on i cuda been '20 something' for an extra 2wks! Lol! Aww thanks lesley :flower: and its lovely to have another luvly 4c on board! :hugs: hey kellie, went to see my horse 2day, havent been in a couple of weeks and another girl at the stables has been looking after him! He is spoiled! Didnt even acknowledge me, the fat donkey! Hes getin sold! Haha, kidin of course! Loren :kiss: ooh lala. X


----------



## molly85

Really DIane already Ahhhhh
Aww thanks Gem


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Loren. I am okay

How are you


----------



## NurseKel

HAPPY B-DAY DI! 
:flower::cake::flower:


----------



## Loren

hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha fat donkey!!!i had to reread i thort u calld the girl a fat donkey hahahahaha.xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgd am fine thanx chick, shud really go to bed but am not tired!!!hate that xxx watched that hot tub time machine lastnyt hahahaha funi!!!xxxxx

ooooh DI uno wen i was telling u about my cousin louisa!!she was at the party yday!!o jesus christ is all i can say lol xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha loren! Moo. Thanks babe! Thank u 2 shan :hugs: hmmn 30 is old when u still think your 16 :haha: always wantd my babies before 30. Oh well, age is just a number they say! Damn, what is that i hear ticking? Shit, its my body clock lol. Jo, u will be 30 before you knw it! Hahaha. Im evil, i am suffering, you shall too! Muwahahahaha x


----------



## molly85

Loren have you lost it????
I think sunshine of the spotless mind is on and its weird


----------



## molly85

30 what is 30 never heard of it I am eternally 21.


----------



## Loren

haha awww 30's not old!!!!!ur welcum huni!!!hahahahah love the jibe ther hahaha xxxxxxx such a bitch :O whats that saying....its my bday and al cry if i want to hahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> Loren have you lost it????
> I think sunshine of the spotless mind is on and its weird

haha i dno y wa av i dun :| but i lost it yrs ago jo haha x


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren have heard alot of good things bought that movie.

Okay gonna lie down. I have been sick for 3 weeks now.

night


----------



## molly85

im struggling to undeerstand text speak


----------



## Loren

aww sorry ur feeling ill shan, ni nite xxxx

haha sorry i'll spell everything properly, my mums forever shouting at me bcoz she cant understand my texts haha xxx

didnt half no EVAP had its own smiley thing......


----------



## jelliebabie

youre showing ur age already jo! Lol. U may be younger in years but thats about it! Haha. Loren ur 2 funny! Thanks kel. Sorry ur sick shan. Wish i could help u :flower:


----------



## molly85

lol
eatting lasagne with a spoon fun


----------



## Loren

hahaha jo u meff!!! hahaha only mesin but lasagne yum!!!

hahhhaha :D , i dont no what to doo!!am bored shitless!!!anyone want to enlighten me on what their doing??xxx


----------



## mommaof3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR DIANE HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU you can have dh give you your birthday spanking from me lol


----------



## mommaof3

Jo sorry the witch showed :hugs:


----------



## molly85

hmmm Nicole.
I am at work Loren


----------



## Loren

hahahaha iya nicole :) u ok hun??xx


----------



## molly85

thanks Nicole


----------



## mommaof3

so I have been going through baby things all day crate after crate and my stomach has been hurting and cramping some and it hurts when I lift anything at all Im hopeing its just the baby growing if it gets worse or last much longer im gonna call the dr just to be on the safe side


----------



## molly85

awww Nicole hope your ok


----------



## mommaof3

I knew my lo had tons of stuff but didnt realize how much ive filled 3 clothes baskets and the washer is full of stuff soaking and I still have 3 bags to go through and that is just newborn to 3 to 6 months I could provide 2 newborns with enough clothes


----------



## NurseKel

Loren, I'm just as bored. I'm suppose to be finishing up work on my laptop but that just doesn't appeal to me. Took me forever to figure out what I wanted for dinner. It's really bad when my poor DH will go get whatever I want yet I can't think of anything that sounds good...blah. I finally settled on meatball sub with extra cheese. We shall see if it is any good at killing this hunger. LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Sorry to hear you're having pain Nicole. Hopefully it's just all the stretching and growing that the bump is doing. Be careful lifting those things.


----------



## mommaof3

Im not to worried my dr said to expect it to be more painfull with the scar tissue he just has me a little parnoid over my placenta attaching to old scar tissue so everytime I get a sharp pain or twinge that goes through my mind he said he can tell if that is the case when I have my scan


----------



## Loren

aww i hope u n baby are ok nicole!!!it wil just be bubs growing hun, uve liftd things ect yer bt its prob his/her way of saying now AY stop it youre disturbing me!!! haha :hugs: xxxxx

mmmmm youve made me hungry again kel!!!lol.yerr work is boring to do just leave it till later haha.enjoy your sub huni xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Thanks Kel I think thats all it is dh did all of the heavy lifting I think some of it has to do with me bending over my bump is just big enough it gets in the way and causes pressure


----------



## mommaof3

I really dont know why I had to go through all this stuff today I dont even know what im haveing was just bored and needed something to do I guess


----------



## NurseKel

Well, Nicole at least you're doing something. We have to combine the kids rooms since his DS is only here every other weekend. Which means we have to sort through and combine both their rooms into one then work on the nursery. Needless to say, I haven't made a move toward doing that at all.


----------



## molly85

Kelif your having a boy why don' you have Ds Share with LO?


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou nicole, i sang that to myself in an american accent :haha: aww nicole, what you doing lifting things silly! I think its your dh that needs to give u a spanking! I hope u and bubi are ok though! Kel hope that sub satisfies you. Hmmn meatballs, your getin me hungry too nw! X


----------



## Loren

Di what dya think......... In my sig....xxxx


----------



## Loren

https://img108.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/43654114e7a81f5986438bea817f18b9.gif

THA 1 OR THIS 1

https://img108.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/b96914b1d89f828692f54466c530c29c.gif


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh loren! Theyre fab! I think theyre both ace! What u fink? X


----------



## Loren

i like the black n pink because u can c what it exactly says xxxx


----------



## Loren

https://img110.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/570f5d38670763e2302439a0ff203c58.gif

https://img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/228977b86b2e48a94b01b882888bac8d.gif


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab time for lo bath


----------



## jelliebabie

they are brill loren! How do i steal it to my sig? Can u post that link to that forum thread on mia angel again 4 shan plz bbe? X


----------



## Loren

yep i'll giv u this 1 now huni xxxx

https: //img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/228977b86b2e48a94b01b882888bac8d.gif

just copy paste and put the : // back together chick xxxx thats the ttc spellbound babies because i thort ppl myt think weve actually had spellbound babies xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Like those... I will make one soon if you want.

Hedgewitch has cast a spell. DH and I will do it tomorrow:)


----------



## Loren

https://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/a...pell-club.html

ther u go shan xxxx


----------



## molly85

Allways should be done by trades descriptions a happy period is not possible


----------



## shaerichelle

It didnt work Loren, but I have googled her.. Wow what good feedback she has..


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgd shan :D xxxxx

full of shit rnt they jo!!xxx


----------



## Loren

go to page 2136 shan, i had to dig to find that thread on google haha but that link works on that page chick xxx


----------



## Shey

happy birthday Di! 30's not so bad. my sis is 31 and she still looks like she's 12. haha


----------



## Loren

wel the film i was watching has finished now and Mias scaren me shes growling at the patio door!!!!not amused!!! spk tmra girlies lv uuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

have nice night loren


----------



## Loren

thanx shey, glad to c u bk hun xxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Okay girls I have returned after stuffing my face with my sub....yummy! It tasted good but now comes the test on whether or not it will stay down. LOL
Loren, I love the new sig. Black and pink together are my favs. Hope the spells work for you ladies.
Jo, it's a little hard to explain but I just felt the baby needed to be by himself. My DD wanted to share her room with him but I explained to her that newborn babies cry and are awake a lot at times. As for DH's son, I can't say it without it looking bad but I just wouldn't trust him in the same room with the new baby.


----------



## Shey

ty loren. glad to be back.


----------



## NurseKel

Jo, I noticed the change in your sig. Thank you honey.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shey! Gdnite loren. Am off 2 girlies! Desperately need my beauty sleep lol x


----------



## molly85

Lol Had to do it several times I kept missing people. Mischevious little sod is he?
I was just concerned there are some laws in the UK about Boys and girls sharing a room. Just booked our holiday Torquay fora weekhowold do we sound???? lol


----------



## molly85

night you old so and so.Hugs


----------



## molly85

Sowwy Diane Brain fart


----------



## Shey

yw di! sweet dreams girlie


----------



## NurseKel

Wow Jo. They really have laws for that there? We just decided it wouldn't be a big deal since he is only here every other weekend and they are close in age. He's almost 5 and she's 6. Yes, mischevious is a nice way of putting it. LOL We need a bigger house but that will just have to wait a little while. I don't know what Torquay is so I will take your word that means you're old.


----------



## molly85

I thinkit kicksin around 10 or 11 when puberty starts.


----------



## Shey

well im calling it a night. talk to you ladies tomorrow. night night


----------



## molly85

Night Shey


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls. What a horrible, busy day yesterday. Ugh! Hope today is better.
Miss you all xo

Jo, I see you're on CD 2....damnit :( I sowwy, chick.


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls 

did I miss much yesterday? Sorry I only posted once then logged off - I still wasn't feeling to great and needed to lay down but feeling better today thankfully!

any bfp's please?! 

I swear I feel like I've just given birth on the toilet, biggest poop I have ever seen! Sorry TMI lol but it was sooo big! Haven't been for days and had to strain to get it out but you know when you feel so bunged up it makes you feel ill? Just had to be done! Got plenty of fruit today to 'help' have a good clean out lol. God help me in childbirth that was hard enough :haha: 

xx


----------



## Loren

hellooo Brandy, iyaaa Ness, heyyyy Di u ok?

glad ur feeling better today brandy, erm nope nt much ness, jo got AF erm i think uno about di and rach getn thers and gems stil w8n on her AF or maybe even BFP!!! shes CD38 or 39 today i think.and hahahahahahahahha on the log of a poo!!!!:O make sure u poop b4 birth sumwer in ther dnt wna b shitn all ova the midwife haha 1 of my worse fear during birth, bt no doubt at the tym i wont gov a fuk hahah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I'm having an epidural for sure so no doubt I will poo on the midwife ha ha! I swear it was mammoth this morning! 

Gutted for Jo on AF but good that she got it and her cycles are finally regulating I hope she gets that bfp this month too - I do hope for all of you - wouldnt it be amazing if you all got bfp's together?! xx


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha mammoth poo!!!!ouch tho!!must b orrible havina huge turd and being preg, with the strainen - scary and piles r wel nown in pregnancy rnt they and fuk me they hurt!!!!! pardon the french hahaha.its dianes 30th bday today :D :cake: 

hahahah shit everywer wen u pop ur baba out then hahaha.ino but i really thort this was it 4 jo!!but gta b nxt munf or atleast 1 of us!!! ano itd b mad if we all did together and a relief!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DI!!!

lOREN I love ur siggy :)
no af here, not testin now till atleast fri unless she shows b4 then. ive done 2 many and wasted 2 much money.

ewwww ness lol.....remember similar times last year its not nice, hope ur okay babe

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha Loren I was too scared to strain hard cos I don't want piles or to accidentally push bubs out (even though I know really that is ridiculous to think :haha:). 

Ooooh HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIANE!!!! 30 is just the beginning sweetie! I've heard it's a great age to be!! :happydance: :bunny: :wohoo: 

Hi Gem aw thanks babe yeah I'm better now just trying to eat lots of fruit and drink water lol! Oooh so happy AF hasn't turned up yet omg one of you has to get a bfp!! 

I'm living on the edge here girls!xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i think maybe ov was later or i didnt ov atall. 
sure af will be here by the end of the week :( 

hava nice day everyone, me and oh off work so gonna go out xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

thanx gem!!awww thats gd tho!!!stil cud be in 4 a bfp :D :D :D :D :D exciting!!!ino ness 1 of us has to get 1 jesus christ mother natures bein 1 stinjy bitch with the beans isnt she!!!!!hahahaha push bubs out hahaha sillyyyy billyy!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

See you later Gem! xx

she really is being mean I agree Loren! I know lol but these bizarre thoughts cross your mind he he! Got stomach cramps now but think it's cos I've created some much needed space and the rest of the poo is moving down he he!! 
xxx


----------



## Loren

hhahahahahhahaahahah eeeeuuwww ness!!!atleast u poopd and feel betta n mors cumn i poopd the uva nyt afta drinking alot the night before and little did i no OH's friends had came round as i left the toilet 1 of them was waiting to go in!!!i was traumatized hahahaha uck!!!! :O just noticed uve got what 2 more days till ur 12weeks scan :D :D :D :D yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!hopefully mia-angel will answer mine and dis prayers!!!plus the other girls i hope mother nature also stops bein nasty, no need thers like 7 of us in here who keep getting AF wat r the odds that non of us r frign preg and majority of us have been preg so we no we can  annoying!!!!i've just reapplyd to my college course!!!feel so much better now, OH's mum and dad were like u cant do it u need a stable job bla bla, FUKOFF!!!i had a talk with my dad on sunday ata family party and he sed dnt dare listen to them ther not ur parents we are and wer telling you to do something with your life now!!and ther right!i want a career not to keep going in and out of jobs i hate.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aw thanks girls on the bday wishes :flower: lol @ nessie labour practice poo! Be bk 30mins luv u girlies! I wil accept no less than a bfp frm u gem! X loren :kiss:


----------



## Loren

ur welcum chick, okey doke spk in a little bit!! :hugs: :kiss: love uuu xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

your dad is right loren babe. I wish i had got a good education when i was younger. I just wantd to be a mum, and every year i kept putin off goin to college til the next year, and wham bam 30! What the hell happend there, ? And now i would love to get a career but say i study for 3-5 years, i mite be too old to be a mum. I now regret it and my dilema is what do i do? :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: at practice labour Diane! 

If I were you Diane I would apply to do an introductory course in what you fancy doing that way you can decide if you want to continue it later on without having the huge commitment, plus the distraction might be good and because it's not 3-5 years you're still actively ttc?? xx


----------



## Loren

you can stil learn and ttc, be preg and have a baby chick as my mum sed it all works out in the end thers always gna b sum1 to help go 4 it Di!!!!u can work from home when babys 1st here ect!!and its a gd thing am talking like ur alredy frign preg haha  ;) wen i 1st applied and got my letter about the assesment i had to phone up and cancel 4 the simple fact when i was to start the course i was going to be given birth, so i phoned back up couple weeks after the MC and then thats wen OH's mum n dad sed that and i stupidly listend so nw i have to wait for them to get bk on touch but i'm doing it end of just hope i get on the course nw haha, i'm doing the access course to health professions science route i've decided i'm going to do nursing and then when i qualify as a nurse i'm going to look into learning midwifery as ther isnt that much midwifery jobs going.xxxxxxxxxxxxx i regret not doing this straight from skool!!!ive got 5 friends who are my age who are now qualified nurses!!!xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hopefully concentrating on that now will take ttc off my mind and let it happen wen it happens!!(as if) hahaha xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

it's good to have something else to focus on though Loren, keeps you busy and outta trouble :winkwink: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou ness! And thanks loren. You are still plenty young loren, you will be qualified with 4 kids by the time ur 30 lol. Half my dilema has also been trying to decide what to do! My friend is now a qualified social worker after 5 years at uni and me doing practically nothing! But ur rite, beta late than neva eh? Proud of u 4 making that decision loren :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

definitely Diane! Open University do the taster courses for a year and they're about £100 or so I think at least like I said you're not having to commit to 5 years studying and cost and you can see if you actually want to do it first. Have a look on their website and see if there's anything you fancy they can send you some information out x


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks nessiepoo x :haha: that name seems appropriate today haha


----------



## Loren

ur welcum huni!!!thanx :) :hugs: yer but for all u no u cud start ur course and find out ur preg so u cud have sum babies when u finish ur course :D or 1 or twins wen u finish the year 1 haha  hahahahaha tha name is so apropriate today hahahaha.funi funi. ive just foned them up my course is £500 and odd but with me not working i wont have to pay, which i feel really guilty about!!!! ur right ness i'll have getting in to college on my mind then exams and coursework to shadow my brain with insted of TTC xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww thanks di xxx

that sounds ded excitin about courses, i loved uni!! euuughhhh my nose is runnin like a tap hope im not gettin a cold xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

what u mean u feel guilty u wont have to pay? Thats great! I wont have to pay either! Is it an access course loren?i quite fancy nursing 2. My mum is a nurse! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

What is Pregnancy Rhinitis?
Pregnancy rhinitis occurs when your nasal passageways become irritated and inflamed during pregnancy. As a result, you experience nasal congestion, sneezing, and a runny nose. It is very similar to allergic rhinitis, except that it does not appear to be caused by any environmental allergens or toxins. Pregnancy rhinitis lasts for at least six weeks, and can occur at anytime throughout your pregnancy, although it commonly occurs in the first trimester. Symptoms of pregnancy rhinitis usually resolve on their own within two weeks of labor and delivery.

How Common is Pregnancy Rhinitis?
Pregnancy rhinitis is actually one of the most common discomforts associated with pregnancy. Like morning sickness and backaches, thousands of pregnant women experience pregnancy rhinitis every year. In fact, it is believed that between 20% and 30% of all pregnant women will suffer from pregnancy rhinitis to some degree.


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha i hope ive gt this!! what with my breathin, and inhaler etc fxd lol. tho i seriously doubt it!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

be a nursery nurse!! then u get summer hols off with ur babies wen u hav them xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma! I take it oh didnt get af a ticket to fly in by concorde last night then? Hehe! Yay im still crossing all my body parts 4 u! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha no , no sign of the bitch yet !!


----------



## jelliebabie

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: fxd gem has pregnant rhino :haha: ooh exciting gem! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahhaha im prob just bein stupid and its a friggin cold lol. i wish it was a bfp, but i doubt it. my temp this mornin was 36.8 think thats quite high 4 me, compared to last time but really dont kno xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

a nursery nurse gem? That may make me give up the idea of having kids! :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

i say you test friday morning! I think u ovd late babe n bfp in process x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> what u mean u feel guilty u wont have to pay? Thats great! I wont have to pay either! Is it an access course loren?i quite fancy nursing 2. My mum is a nurse! X

yep, a year of that course then while i'm ther the college puts my name forward to uni's :D.awwww go 4 it!!!!!!!u'll also have ur mum to help u!!!hopefully i'll be getting my councilling before the course and be atleast a little ok b4 i have to go and volunteer!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

noooo gem!!!bfp in process!!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D excitingggggg u little snot machine!!!haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> a nursery nurse gem? That may make me give up the idea of having kids! :rofl:

hahahahaha true!!!!!xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol snot machine hahahaha it really is ..... ewwwwwwwww lols
awww i hope so di, but ive prob missed ov days and worse mite not of even ovd!!!
o well im sure i did last month so if af comes its not all bad!!
prob test fri / sat mornin if afs not here.
why does it av 2 drag


----------



## Loren

coz as i always say mother nature is a bitch!!!!spesh towards us lot!!!!GIVE GEM A BREAK!!!!!WOMAN!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol thanks loren xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i dont feel like shes comin :) ......................yet
need to stop thinkin bout it !!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, beta stop cussing mother nature! Ur spell works along side her so she will be kind! Stop bitchin at her nw lol x


----------



## Loren

hahaha everytime ive rote it thats all i keep thinking!!!!i apoligize mother nature but please cut us all sum slack :) thank u.....tha better?haha xxx did u ge tha pic di hahah sooo cute xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thats better loren! Yeah! She looks like a rite lil dumbo lol, haha thats meant in the nicest possible way! Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem darling snot and colds is a sign of pregnancy:)


----------



## shaerichelle

CD 48 here :cry: DOnt know what my body is doing


----------



## molly85

Look at you lot all upset over my AF, I more upset at thepain se is back and on form.

Oh howbad do I feelnow for quiting Nursing at uni. I do plan to go back though. Everyone says kids ad Uni is tough. I am thinking that if I can be organised to start with I can do it. Icouldgo backonOctober butjust don't want to yet I wouldlike todo the open university course. If you girls want to do It I would recommend the doing the accesscourse and getting HCA work in a hospital or the community not a nursing home you don't really learn the system there though the money is good.Off to theMILand work in a minute


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

Happy Birthday Di!!!:cake:

:hi: Shey. Did you ever meet your boyfriend?

Gem, I still have a constantly stuffy nose..it might be a sign:thumbup:

Shan, have you considered either showing your midwife your charts so that she will change her mind and give you clomid? Or, maybe see another doctor. Showing your chart would be a good way to get what you want. Plus, if you see a new doctor, you could tell him or her that you have been trying for over a year and they will be more likely to help.:thumbup:

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiii every1
well 2hours ago i had a search and found sum pinky cm near my cervix :(
had another look and now none but im sure it means shes comin as this is what i got last time :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

on the bright side it means my cycle may be more regular !! wooooo hoooooo !!


----------



## calliebaby

It is good to look on the bright side.:thumbup:


----------



## xGemxGemx

im tryin lol, its hard, im sure ill feel shit wen she properly lands in the mornin!!
just been 2 look at a gym down the rd with my frend emma, im gonna join 2mro i think. i need somethin else 2 keep my mind busy instead of ttc. i was gonna temp etc but think im just gonna give up all the effort and see what happens.


----------



## Nixilix

Yay for short cycles boo for witch 

Happy birthday di

hey everyone. I'm so excited bout corrie! Gotta watch Britain got talent now! Oh the excitement!!

Still not temped. So excited bout weekend! Bring on the booze!


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ther not short cd 38 hahaha i wish it was 10 less!
is corrie on agen?? xxxxxx


----------



## calliebaby

I liked temping just to be able to confirm that my body was in fact ovulating. Temping can't predict when you ovulate, it can only confirm it. I never used opks or anything else. I just charted because it was reassuring at least. Plus, since my cycles had been strange, I figured it was good to have the charts to show my doctor if it weren't to happen for me.


----------



## Nixilix

corrie is on at 9 every day this week.... Tony is back!


----------



## molly85

Hey all.
Jeezy Mcwheezy how do you look on the bright side of cramps? Thought Iwould pass out earlier.I seem tofilla tampon every 2 hours I am a freak.


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, I am seeing a new acupuncturist tomorrow. No docs seem to want to help. My hope is slowly getting lost. Her and I talked. We think I am not releasing eggs. I also have some other things going on now and might have to go to the ER if it keeps up.

Wow almost 13 weeks. congrats.

Sorry I cant be on here much anymore not really ttc.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo hope Af is nice to you and stops causing you pain


----------



## xGemxGemx

i have just bort a spell and bracelet off mia i hope it helps me concieve my baby xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

she is being far from Kind Shan last cycle was a breeze in comparrison


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: I would take some pain meds if you can.

Send her my way I will take her.

Gem what spell did you get?


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> i have just bort a spell and bracelet off mia i hope it helps me concieve my baby xxxxxxxxxxx

what ones chick??has she been in touch xxxxx


----------



## Loren

https: //img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/228977b86b2e48a94b01b882888bac8d.gif

e r gem!!! take the space from between : // thats the ttc spellbound babies sig xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

the 6.99 one!! of ebay and 4.99 bracelet rose quartz!!
i sent a small msg wen i paid, but ive not checked yet, i only did it 10mins ago and presumin she wont have done it yet!! im ded excited!! its gonna bring me some luck. tell me about urs hun, cos im not sure whats gona hapen or if i need to email mia properly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay it worked thanks chick!!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

I should do but have been trying to avoid it. Must have :sex: every day this month I will not go through this again


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya jo!! hiya shan i got the fertility spell from mia angel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha hope i bort the rite ones!! think i did!!xxx


----------



## Loren

i got the same as u!!!the fertility and fulll protection spell and rose quartz braclet blessd with the fetility spell.wel i gota msg str8 away saying what i had to msg her then she messaged me about 15 minutes later saying but I will certainly do all I can to help you fall pregnant with your magical baby....and then sed when she would cast and what she wud do after she cast the spel ect.xxxxxxxxxxxx i had to msg her my name brads name both our D.O.B's and and relevant info about us xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ooooo did she email u on ur email / hotmail or ebay account??


----------



## Loren

ebay account chick, i messaged her today but havent heard ntn frm her yet and am tlkn like 8 hrs ago xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ah okay, thanks babe xxx its says ive paid mia angel, hope its mia angel n not the wrong one!!! hahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/mia-angel/guestbook?_p51_page=19 xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

yay got it from theR!!!! so did u say she had cast ur spell the other day wen u had that warm feelin over ur moo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Loren Mia look's totally daft in that picture, smaller than I thought


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> ah okay, thanks babe xxx its says ive paid mia angel, hope its mia angel n not the wrong one!!! hahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxx

ur welcum chick.hahaha itl be the same 1 xxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> yay got it from theR!!!! so did u say she had cast ur spell the other day wen u had that warm feelin over ur moo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

over the wkend i had burny ear and a warm sensation like across my womb part was mad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> Loren Mia look's totally daft in that picture, smaller than I thought

hahaha she's not like tha nw jo, shes 7months on that pic xxx


----------



## molly85

oh noooo


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren hope u werent offended i sed mia looked like a dumbo, i just meant she had a daft puzzled look on her face :flower:


----------



## molly85

DIANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
How are you?


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie x gem! So excited u got a spell too! Yay magic babies coming our way, and the pinky cm cud be implantation so ur nt out yet! Jo, ur af is more painful cos its proper and u ovd! Yay! X


----------



## Loren

oooooh no dnt b silly di haha i red bk before and forgot to quote n write back to u sorrry!!!neva mind dumbo and daft shes a fukn dunse haha neva met a dog like her!!!xxxxxxxxxx love uuuuu xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Thanks, I love this feeling. Totally reminds me why I had the injection now.


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha jo! No, the injection is eeevil! Am fine thanks me wee mojo! Loren, aw am glad, didnt think u wher that sensitive but u normally have such an amazing talent 4 remembering wot every1 has sed and responding so was like "oh no, maybe iv went touchd a nerve, its her baby afta al eek" lol. Shes a dunce, but an eva so cute 1 x lv u 2 x


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, remember i was telling you i got a 99p spell? Well, it was arrangd to cast it 2nite at 8pm, she said it would be gd cos its my bday. Well she emailed me yestrday askin when i wantd spell done. I said tuesday as planned, she said she nt available til thursday. I told her she agree to do it 2dy cos my bday and al that, and i said u said u would send me my chants i need to do b4 bed etc. She remembered and apologised saying she got me mixd up with another woman etc. She felt so bad she offerd me refund and another free spell etc. I said no thanx we al make mistakes etc, so the spell was done 8pm tonite. She emailed to let me knw its done and to do as she said and everything will be ok. So, *yawn* i emaild her back and told her she didnt send my instructions? She said she sent them to my ebay msgs so i checked and nothing! I emaild to let her knw and she hasnt replied. My chants are meant to be done b4 bed and when i wake up then she closes the spell at 1pm! Now im *scared* to say peed off lol but even tho i thought she seems really nice im so annoyd shes not just going along with simple process. Take payment, cast spell, send instructions! Just glad mia is doing my casting 2mro! X


----------



## jelliebabie

wheres every1 gone? Ahha, maybe u al think am crazy and i probably am, but, maybe the curse is trying to prevent my getin my spell complete? Ok where are the men in white coats? :rofl:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahahaha jo! No, the injection is eeevil! Am fine thanks me wee mojo! Loren, aw am glad, didnt think u wher that sensitive but u normally have such an amazing talent 4 remembering wot every1 has sed and responding so was like "oh no, maybe iv went touchd a nerve, its her baby afta al eek" lol. Shes a dunce, but an eva so cute 1 x lv u 2 x

haha i had a nap and didnt wake up til 10ish an wena came on here i red bk bt ws stil alf asleep sorry!!!haha.yer she is a cute dunse but needs t frign listen silly shit is always getn in truble 4 the silliest things eva!!she listens and wen u turn ur back shes doing it again!!!!xxxxxxxxx



jelliebabie said:


> loren, remember i was telling you i got a 99p spell? Well, it was arrangd to cast it 2nite at 8pm, she said it would be gd cos its my bday. Well she emailed me yestrday askin when i wantd spell done. I said tuesday as planned, she said she nt available til thursday. I told her she agree to do it 2dy cos my bday and al that, and i said u said u would send me my chants i need to do b4 bed etc. She remembered and apologised saying she got me mixd up with another woman etc. She felt so bad she offerd me refund and another free spell etc. I said no thanx we al make mistakes etc, so the spell was done 8pm tonite. She emailed to let me knw its done and to do as she said and everything will be ok. So, *yawn* i emaild her back and told her she didnt send my instructions? She said she sent them to my ebay msgs so i checked and nothing! I emaild to let her knw and she hasnt replied. My chants are meant to be done b4 bed and when i wake up then she closes the spell at 1pm! Now im *scared* to say peed off lol but even tho i thought she seems really nice im so annoyd shes not just going along with simple process. Take payment, cast spell, send instructions! Just glad mia is doing my casting 2mro! X

bloody hel that dusnt giv much hope does it!!!wtf!!!yerrr gd job u gt the mia 1!!!!!hasnt she been intouch stil??????wel am a tad scared i hope i wake tomorrow to my braclet and spell because i messaged her today just to say "just looking for a little update, can i ask what exact nite and time u cast my spell please", and nothing all day :S arghhhh i just hope i wake up to them tmra!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, Diane happy birthday darling. I know I am cursed so I know how you feel...

I got a hold of mia and will be getting a spell this weekend.:)


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shany :wave: did u get ur spell done? Did u n senthil do your part? :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Not yet. Been to sick. 

When are you get mias spell


----------



## jelliebabie

mia is doing the casting tomorrow night. It will get done on the next full moon too. Which spell did u buy shan? Did u get a bracelet? What did mia say to u? X


----------



## shaerichelle

I am not sure which did you get?


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ur sick hun! You shud add lorens banner 2 ur sig! X


----------



## jelliebabie

i got a coven casting which means there wil be 12 of them doing the spell so hoping its powerful and removes any black magic x


----------



## molly85

A friend of mines mumsa wican, she wears such funky clothes


----------



## Loren

wen did mia get bk to u shan???? ano i have a friend whos a wican (male wican) and he wears wierd clothers and got wierd hair!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

https: //img109.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2010/06/01/228977b86b2e48a94b01b882888bac8d.gif

e r shan!!! take the space from between : // thats the ttc spellbound babies sig xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

celine dions preggo!!!!! WITH TWINS!!!! grrr lol xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

congrats celine bloody dion! :growlmad: hahaha, hmmm? A lil bit of the green eyed monster? Hahaha x


----------



## Loren

a little bit!!!a frign lot haha.wel i dnt no y but am burnen up and goin freezn very tired and feel ill!!!i best wake up ok!!!cnt cope with a bug al cry!!!!arghhh am maken matters worse at the min from panicn haha :( spk tmra ni nite ladies love u allllllll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hmm I saw a fertility spell and full casting...


I think I have gastritis.... hurts badly


----------



## molly85

shes ancient though well this is just unfair


----------



## molly85

are you puking and have the runs?have you eatten anything funny or off?


----------



## shaerichelle

nope. burning in my belly button espohagus and stomach. bloating fullness and pain.


----------



## jelliebabie

fxd for u shan! X ano jo, she is even older than me :rofl: aww loren, hope ur ok babe big hugs x x x x x x x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and dont forget the gas. I am so tired of crap.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane I am older than you :loopy:


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shan! Maybe ulcer? X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Ladies!! What's happenin?


----------



## shaerichelle

Could be either one!


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I am gonna get a health spell too..lol


----------



## molly85

cheaper than a doctor shan.
I can't believemy GP'sclosed5 minutes early so I couldn't get my prescription


----------



## shaerichelle

Why did they do that jo., ugh

Hi lesley


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaa
mia has emailed me, i just need to email her with details, altho it was automated so dont worry loren babe!!! it sed my bracelet and spell shud be ere by friday!! soooo excited!! ive just been searchin sorry tmi, and well no more pinky cm??!?? i had it at around 7pm tonite n none since. if af isnt here in the mornin, i mite get a bit excited bt i bet she will be the silly bitch xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

noidea all i wanted was to collecta prescription and have some results printed. I walked down there to grrrr.molly got a walk so she was happy


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo. I would call tomorrow.


----------



## molly85

fingers crossed for you Gem.
Hey Lesley howhas your day been?


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks jo , how are you hun??

hi shan , so glad u got spells 2, i think it cant hurt and its the hope it gives us 2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi lesley hun
u must be gettin excited 4 testinxxxx


----------



## molly85

I know it wa really annoyingthankfully I will survive with out my thyroxine but gah!!!! 5 minutes the lazy gits could have waited and I had tried to call butthe lines were busy


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, guess they wanted to go home.

Gem I am gonna order tonight I think I need to sit and think. I think I have a curse with Senthils ex stalking me for about 10 months now :wacko:


----------



## molly85

CD 3 Gem I am all excited 1cycleon form thisone has to be good too.


----------



## MySillyGirls

molly85 said:


> fingers crossed for you Gem.
> Hey Lesley howhas your day been?

Hi, Shannon! Hi, Jo! My day has been long and tedious. Yours? I went out and bought a mini-stepper today as I don't think pregnancy is going to save me from the extra 15lbs I put on this winter. Starting a low carb eating plan. So, pretty much sucks.


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> hi lesley hun
> u must be gettin excited 4 testinxxxx

Hiya, Gemm! I am so darn impatient. I need something to take my mind off testing. I went out and bought a 3 pack of frers and almost used one today. i am only 7dpo!!! i'd get better use of my $$ by using a $10 bill to light the fireplace..

LOL


----------



## MySillyGirls

OMG, Gemm, I just realized you are CLOSE to testing!!! Yay!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, UK ladies, isn't it REALLY late where you are?? LOL...that's right...I am older than most of you and, hence, in bed by 9p :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

shan i think its such a gud idea! jo glad u sound happi, af is shit but least ur cycles r regular, i jus kno she will be here 2mro, i can kinda feel it comin...but atleast it means am round the 38 day mark 4 a cycle. ooooo lesley....dont test!!! hahaha i have wasted so many tests and money doin it over the past week, wait till af is due huni if u can, i kno its hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol lesley, i had pink cm earlier on tonite, she will be here bright and early !!! 
and had bfn yesterday!! i soooooo hope it was implantation but im not gettin excited as cd38 wud be normal 4 my period!!!! plus ive ordered my spell now lol, n softcups an concieve plus lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Shan why is she stalking u?


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> shan i think its such a gud idea! jo glad u sound happi, af is shit but least ur cycles r regular, i jus kno she will be here 2mro, i can kinda feel it comin...but atleast it means am round the 38 day mark 4 a cycle. ooooo lesley....dont test!!! hahaha i have wasted so many tests and money doin it over the past week, wait till af is due huni if u can, i kno its hard xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You never know, Gem! When I was preggo with my dd, I felt just like it was af ready to arrive. Well, I actually am due for af on 6/8 BUT i am going to test this Sat at 11dpo as i have an ob/gyn appointment that day


----------



## Shey

good luck MySillyGirls


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> lol lesley, i had pink cm earlier on tonite, she will be here bright and early !!!
> and had bfn yesterday!! i soooooo hope it was implantation but im not gettin excited as cd38 wud be normal 4 my period!!!! plus ive ordered my spell now lol, n softcups an concieve plus lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The spell should do the trick! :) I am crossing my fingers for you!!! Are your cycles regular? 38 days is a long cycle so that may give you more hope i would think. My cycles are only 26 days recently and i am oving right around day 12-13.


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww thanks huni xxxx i wish it was, but i got it last month b4 af so im convinced shes comin, i will be VERY surprised if she is not here wen i wake up!! 
awww wat is ur dd called?? how old is she??
oooooo i hope u get ur bfp.....we have not had one out of 6/7 of us this month!!! itsa joke!! we r owed alot of bfps in this thread at the end of june!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> good luck MySillyGirls

Thanks, Shey! I am Lesley, btw :)


----------



## Shey

Nice to meet you Lesley I am Sheena


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> awww thanks huni xxxx i wish it was, but i got it last month b4 af so im convinced shes comin, i will be VERY surprised if she is not here wen i wake up!!
> awww wat is ur dd called?? how old is she??
> oooooo i hope u get ur bfp.....we have not had one out of 6/7 of us this month!!! itsa joke!! we r owed alot of bfps in this thread at the end of june!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you, dear! If not this month, then we move onward to June! 

I have two daughters...Lauryn who is 7 and Anastasia who is 6. 

This thread really does deserve bfps!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

ye thats normal 4 me cd37 / cd38 she normally arrives. my cycles hav gone loopy since i mc in december!! so ive either not ovd, missed ov, lol, hu knows but slowly im gettin ther!! these girls, have taught me tempin, concieve plus, softcups, spells, i wud have been nowere with out them ....... LOVE YOU ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shaerichelle

Phew I cant keep up with you all

Lesley.. I am trying to do the same thing. 13 lbs for me. I hate winter


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> ye thats normal 4 me cd37 / cd38 she normally arrives. my cycles hav gone loopy since i mc in december!! so ive either not ovd, missed ov, lol, hu knows but slowly im gettin ther!! these girls, have taught me tempin, concieve plus, softcups, spells, i wud have been nowere with out them ....... LOVE YOU ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

That is fantastic that you have gotten great support here!


----------



## xGemxGemx

rite im off 2 bed, dreadin th witch bein here in the mornin :(

aww those names r gorgeous!!!!!!!!! what fun u must have with 2 girlies xxxxxx

night night everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

nite jo xxxx nite shanny xxxx nite lesley xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

night GemGem


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> Phew I cant keep up with you all
> 
> Lesley.. I am trying to do the same thing. 13 lbs for me. I hate winter

I don't post consistently, but, when I do, I am all over it. LOL! 

This winter has been the worst. I have never gained so much weight. Part of it is that I had knee surgery last year which slowed me down (blew out my acl) and the other thing is that I am now a home office. or should i say, home office w/ refrigerator. UGH! Good luck to you on your efforts!


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> nite jo xxxx nite shanny xxxx nite lesley xxxx
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Nite!! Sweet dreams!


----------



## molly85

Night Gem, Ill keep my legs crossed so she don't escape to you


----------



## Shey

I gained alot over last year. after i had my son in 2008 i had drop the weight from breast feeding him and then last year gained it back so now im trying to drop it.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> I gained alot over last year. after i had my son in 2008 i had drop the weight from breast feeding him and then last year gained it back so now im trying to drop it.

That's the worst! I am SO mad at myself. I had lost the weight last October and then let myself put it back on.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Gem.

Shey caUSE she is crazy. SHe was on here and her name was Aislinn. Shes probably the guest.


----------



## molly85

I amon the night shift with tomany yummy snacks but I have kept off 12lbs I think it is so am reasonably pleased with that. Having to survive on thyroid pills andlaxatives at themoment I now officaially hate my digestive systeme it swings one way then the other


----------



## shaerichelle

Lesley that stinks about the surgery. South Beach Diet is easy for weight loss. I dont know how I have done it but I have lost 2 lbs. Maybe exercising 6 days last week.


----------



## MySillyGirls

molly85 said:


> I amon the night shift with tomany yummy snacks but I have kept off 12lbs I think it is so am reasonably pleased with that. Having to survive on thyroid pills andlaxatives at themoment I now officaially hate my digestive systeme it swings one way then the other

I would be thrilled with keeping off 12lbs. When I was married I was a size 4. Now, I am a size 12. Totally irks me that i did this to myself.


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine was good Jo.. it went off the wagon for some reason! Ugh.

Digestive systems are the balance to our bodies.


----------



## shaerichelle

I was a size 6 when DH and I met last year now I am like a 10. SO Lesley I know how you feel.


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> Lesley that stinks about the surgery. South Beach Diet is easy for weight loss. I dont know how I have done it but I have lost 2 lbs. Maybe exercising 6 days last week.

South Beach is the only diet that really works for me and FAST (which is key for me and my patience level). That stage 1 is just so hard. 

Good for you on the 2lbs!!


----------



## molly85

yikes remember its uksizes I was a 12/14 8 years ago now I am a 16/18 some tops bigger for the boobs. I needto go back on it shan I was soonaughty coming off I waunder how my nuts and seeds are


----------



## MySillyGirls

Tell me about it...nothing covers the bbs. If I get pregnant, they are going to be a potential smothering hazard when i sleep..


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Jo thats still good weight loss

Lesley I love it. I drop weight fast on it. Im gonna start a detox and after it. Ill get back on it.. hopefully. gluten and dairy free will be hard.. never done it that way before


----------



## shaerichelle

my sister just had a breast reduction to a size c


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> lol Jo thats still good weight loss
> 
> Lesley I love it. I drop weight fast on it. Im gonna start a detox and after it. Ill get back on it.. hopefully. gluten and dairy free will be hard.. never done it that way before

I think the last time I really did south beach the right way, i dropped 12lbs in two weeks. they were, however, the worst two weeks of my life. 

Hey, my neighbor just started a detox diet for her allergies and autoimmune neuropathy. she is swearing by it!


----------



## Shey

I use to be a size 10 but when i got into high school i kept gainin weight and til this day am still a size 16. :( I want to be a size 8 but i have 70 lbs to go so far lost 12 pounds my sister says that she thinks i lost more weight so idk how much i weigh now.


----------



## Shey

Shan 
I had no idea that Aislinn was your DH's ex she was nice to me.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> I use to be a size 10 but when i got into high school i kept gainin weight and til this day am still a size 16. :( I want to be a size 8 but i have 70 lbs to go so far lost 12 pounds my sister says that she thinks i lost more weight so idk how much i weigh now.

12lbs+ is a GREAT start! I hate scales. I am a 5 ft 10in woman so i just know nothing that scale says will ever look good to me..


----------



## shaerichelle

Try the south beach diet. I love it.

Lesley I lost 25 lbs in like a month! It was so easy but I exercised everyday for 15 minutes too.

I do an Indian detox. I lost 8 allergies, gerd and asthma:)


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> my sister just had a breast reduction to a size c

I have wanted to do that for years. Insurance won't pay for it as I am not quite big enough (wth??). Plastic surgeon quoted me $10k without the insurance


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow my 21 yr old sister is as tall as you Lesley lol. She wear a size 10 shoe. Lucky girl. I am 5 ft 2.

Congrats Shey 12 lbs is a start...
Yes She was and I am excited to say we are getting rid of her energy around us! DH thinks I am weird but I told him that she brought negative energy around us. And he drives well did drive the car they shared together but now its on its way out the door!


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> Try the south beach diet. I love it.
> 
> Lesley I lost 25 lbs in like a month! It was so easy but I exercised everyday for 15 minutes too.
> 
> I do an Indian detox. I lost 8 allergies, gerd and asthma:)

Did you go to Stage 2 or stay on Stage 1 for the whole month? :)


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> my sister just had a breast reduction to a size c
> 
> I have wanted to do that for years. Insurance won't pay for it as I am not quite big enough (wth??). Plastic surgeon quoted me $10k without the insuranceClick to expand...

You wont believe this but mainecare paid for it! Which is like medicaid. go tax dollars.:wacko: 

Her doc told her it was causing her to much pain. She didnt believe him until she can now feel her arm after 2 years.


----------



## Shey

Lesley I'm 5'7/ 5'8 and am slightly overweight.


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> Wow my 21 yr old sister is as tall as you Lesley lol. She wear a size 10 shoe. Lucky girl. I am 5 ft 2.
> 
> Congrats Shey 12 lbs is a start...
> Yes She was and I am excited to say we are getting rid of her energy around us! DH thinks I am weird but I told him that she brought negative energy around us. And he drives well did drive the car they shared together but now its on its way out the door!

That's crazy that she is tall and you are more petite! Ridding life of negativity is a major start in healing.


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Try the south beach diet. I love it.
> 
> Lesley I lost 25 lbs in like a month! It was so easy but I exercised everyday for 15 minutes too.
> 
> I do an Indian detox. I lost 8 allergies, gerd and asthma:)
> 
> Did you go to Stage 2 or stay on Stage 1 for the whole month? :)Click to expand...

Stage 1 and Stage 2. I was strict. I almost died in 2008 from allergies and didnt know it until I gained 30+ pounds and asked to see an allergies. 30 yrs old and got allergies.


----------



## Shey

shaerichelle said:


> Wow my 21 yr old sister is as tall as you Lesley lol. She wear a size 10 shoe. Lucky girl. I am 5 ft 2.
> 
> Congrats Shey 12 lbs is a start...
> Yes She was and I am excited to say we are getting rid of her energy around us! DH thinks I am weird but I told him that she brought negative energy around us. And he drives well did drive the car they shared together but now its on its way out the door!

Yea that's good to get rid of the negative energy. I think there is a lot of that round me here but when im out with friends or at my sister's place i feel a lot of positive energy.


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Wow my 21 yr old sister is as tall as you Lesley lol. She wear a size 10 shoe. Lucky girl. I am 5 ft 2.
> 
> Congrats Shey 12 lbs is a start...
> Yes She was and I am excited to say we are getting rid of her energy around us! DH thinks I am weird but I told him that she brought negative energy around us. And he drives well did drive the car they shared together but now its on its way out the door!
> 
> That's crazy that she is tall and you are more petite! Ridding life of negativity is a major start in healing.Click to expand...


Lol. Her mom is 5 10 and my mom is 5 ft. Our dad was 6 ft 2(RIP) 

Yes she was stalking me under a guy.. He was an old friend so I thought.. Then when I thought things were fishy she started to stalk me on here as Aislinn. So shes been a close part of my life shes we got married and it makes me wanna hurl


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> Lesley I'm 5'7/ 5'8 and am slightly overweight.

That's great...though...I always think that the weight spreads better for thos of us who are a bit taller. Although, I have always wanted to be petite like Shannon :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Thats good Shey. You need an out from your mom.


----------



## shaerichelle

Lesley I want to be tall like you lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

Ahh, Shan, it must be your tiny little mom who skewed down the height for you. LOL! I have a 21 yr old sister too. she is a law enforcement major and planning to be a policewoman.


----------



## shaerichelle

my sister is a single mom to a 4 yr old poor thing.

yup i thank my mom for my height and my dad for my looks


----------



## Shey

my sister is 31 and works for the city of Altamonte Springs. She has 2 daughters the older one is 5 and the younger one will be 4 next month. my sister is 5'5 or 5'6 and is a size 8 in clothes


----------



## Shey

yup Shan i did need a break from my mom. she now thinks i have asperger's syndrome which is a form of autism but i don't think so.


----------



## shaerichelle

your sister is the same age as me


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> my sister is a single mom to a 4 yr old poor thing.
> 
> yup i thank my mom for my height and my dad for my looks

That must be hard for your sis at such a young age! LOL about your mom and dad!


----------



## shaerichelle

interesting.. I believe autism is caused from vaccines.


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> my sister is a single mom to a 4 yr old poor thing.
> 
> yup i thank my mom for my height and my dad for my looks
> 
> That must be hard for your sis at such a young age! LOL about your mom and dad!Click to expand...

Yes she has done it all alone the whole time.

I am thankful. lol.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Insult to injury: my mom is TINY..5 ft 6 and a size 0. my sister is 5 ft 6 and a size 3. my 28 yr old brother has a 29 inch waist. and, then, there is me. LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## shaerichelle

lol.. well you are comfortable in life. lol.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Ok. I am in a foul-just-started-diet kind of mood. I am going to take my sugar free popsicle up to bed and read a few chapters of a book. 

Have a wonderful evening ladies...it has been a blast "talking" to both of you since I never really have. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> lol.. well you are comfortable in life. lol.

OMG...that is hilarious! I like the way that sounds! :)


----------



## Shey

ok lesley have a nice night and sweet dreams

Shan my mom is 5'9 and my dad is 5'10


----------



## molly85

night lesley


----------



## molly85

Hey Callie how was yourday?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Night night!! Have a great evening to all


----------



## Shey

hey Jo and Callie :wave:


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey,
If you have aspergers it'snot stopped you getting this far in life so no reason to worry now. The only help you would get is psychology to help you understand the world and how to express yourself appropriaty


----------



## shaerichelle

LOl Lesley thats what I tell everyone..


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Lesley. 

Shey have you looked it up.


----------



## Shey

yea i did look it up but none of it describes me so idk what my mom is talking about. I mean yea i have hard time getting a job but so do a lot of people doesn't mean that it's cause of asperger's


----------



## molly85

My Baby cousin has it and he goes to a special school soI think you would know


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey I dont think you have it.


----------



## Shey

thank you Shan!


----------



## shaerichelle

your welcome.

I call my life sometimes the shit stick.


----------



## Shey

haha aww.

i want to :sex: again! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Nympho maniac! lol


----------



## Shey

what? hehe! you know you and DH like to also


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Shey I wont make any comments ;)


----------



## Shey

lol you are funny Shan! you crack me up. thank you for the laugh and being such a good friend to me.


----------



## shaerichelle

you are welcome..

Well I am told to get upstairs lol..

Have a good night

Enjoy your next session Shey lol

text me tomorrow.


----------



## Shey

okie dokie will do. night night and sweet dreams


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

All these :sex:'ing ladies..I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

omg af isnt here!


----------



## xGemxGemx

after my tiny bit of pink cm i found at 7pm last nite still no af she shuda been here!! mybe i am only 13dpo and i am gonna get my bfp, think im bein daft, but tomoro wud be cd40 and i only ever got my last bfp on cd40 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i never fort id get it so i dont think the chances r big but i hope it was implantation. ived wee'd in a cup, got no tests, think i need to go 2 superdrug , maybe if i dont come on 2mro i wont, but i hav no af cramps and i always get them!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!! 

Did I miss much? I wasnt feeling too good again last night my sickness seems to kicked up a gear this week :( isn't it supposed to easing off around now?! On the plus got my 12 week scan tomorrow :happydance: this time tomorrow will be sat there with jelly on my belly!! It's sticking right out now will do a belly pic on Friday! 

Gem OMG AF isn't here yet it's sounding soooo good for you babe! I have also had pregnancy rhinitis since my bfp sometimes I can't breathe at night cos of it lol! You need to go get a superdrug they're 10miu!! 

xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww ness SO EXCITIN !!!!! awwww ur gonna get 2 c bubs!!!!! cant wait 2 c pic!!! omg im gettin excited and i shouldnt incase she shows but with that definite blood i found last nite i thought she mite be here, but i think i felt excited like she wasnt gona show and now she hasnt!!! im gona get a shower then get down to superdrug! will it be ok 2 use my fmu thats in the cup? watch me come on, on the way hahhahahaa. and my boobs feel more tender this morning and yep i haav that rhinitus, even a normal version if im not preg, cos my nose is snotty, and iv been outta breath the past 2 weeks and needed 2 get my inhaler! wooooooooop woooooooooooooo i soooo hope this cud be it!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

il be bak in an hour with bfn or bfp hahahaha or af ( stay away from me lol) xxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Gem!! aww you are soo getting a bfp!!! :test: :test: xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

oh is takin me 2 town now. do i use my fmu in the cup or do another wee. omg think im gettin excited over nothin xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

hold your pee - hcg starts to breakdown after half hour or so, so I've heard, so you might not get a good result xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

booooo bfn. hahaha i used the piss i did 2 hours ago, but still no line :(
i did another test 2 with my wee then, and its been 3 mins and i can see really thin lines goin all the way across, (horizontally) wtf!!?! v strange never had tha b4 xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

I wouldnt have bothered using that pee from 2 hours ago as I said hun the hcg breaks down and you can get a false result! I would have held pee for about 4 hours and not drank too many fluids and then peed in a cup to test xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ive bought 2 more tests so il just hav 2 test again 2mro unless shes here. i wonder what that pinky cm was last nite xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

could have been IB chick - in which case it will be about 2-3 days for hcg to show! :happydance: I would wait til Friday if AF doesnt show tomorrow just to give it chance to produce hcg xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks ness xxxx 
ill wait til friday now then, just hope she doesnt show, think i must of ovd later than normal, but that bit of pink cm last nite has given me some hope back!! xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

where is everyone lol??xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm back chick! Just popped out at lunch to buy some maternity stuff lol belly is busting out of regular clothes now! 

Oooh so excited for you!!! I know I implanted at 8dpo and then got a very faint bfp at 10dpo so two days is defo enough for the hcg to start building xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> after my tiny bit of pink cm i found at 7pm last nite still no af she shuda been here!! mybe i am only 13dpo and i am gonna get my bfp, think im bein daft, but tomoro wud be cd40 and i only ever got my last bfp on cd40 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! R u going to test???:happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww what did u buy?? so excitin!!! we need pictures ness!!!

im gettin excited tho but am so used 2 bfn dont want 2 wrk myself up and get a big disapointment but im sooooo sure that must of been implantation yesterday i have never ever bled early and then it stopped in my whole life. i had 2 search 4 it tho, and wen i wiped on the loo roll it ws pinky...an i fort geez shes here!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya lesley, i tested b4 got a bfn, but its prob 2 early after implantation , if thats wat it ws and i had peed in the cup and had 2 leav it 2 hours. howa u hun?? xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

defo sounds like IB sweetie if it was pinky woooooo!!! I never had it so can't compare as not everyone does get it but I have heard it ranges from pinky when you wipe to proper spotting but then stops! Do you have much CM?

Ha ha I can't take pics cos I'm at work but got just some indigo skinny maternity jeans, plain black leggings, 3 bump bands and a floaty long top for when it's warm to wear with leggings!

xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya lesley, i tested b4 got a bfn, but its prob 2 early after implantation , if thats wat it ws and i had peed in the cup and had 2 leav it 2 hours. howa u hun?? xxxxxx

Hello! I read that 84% of implantations occur later than what people think. 8-10dpo and then it takes a few days for HCG. Very weird about the pink! I think it is a GREAT sign. 

Doing okay here. Dreading work today....


----------



## Nixilix

Everyone is annoucing their pregnancy on facebook... All 12 wks. Should have been me today. How shit. But whatever, can't change what happened.

Hope it's implantation Gem! U might have to tx me cause I don't know
I'd I'll be on much over the next week xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: rachel bet that's really hard for you to see xxx


----------



## Shey

morning ladies!
how you all doing this morning?


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww rachel its so shit :hugs: u will get there honey tho xxxxxx u've got 2 think i got pregnant once and im gonna do it again! i kno it is so easier 2 say, than do but i just kno ur gonna get there. thanks 4 the pma, im not sure whats happenin, just had some pains on my right side. thanks lesley!! i really hope it is hun!! dont think id of seen it if i hadnt gone searchin and there has been no more which is fab!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

me and oh hav jus been 2 view a house!!! i am in love with it!! 3 bed semi , ded modern and neutral in side, its 2 rent. really really really want it!! just need to find a bigggg deposit as well as pay 4 this place :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi shey, how are you hun? its been quiet on here 2day xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Rach :hugs:I know this probably doesnt help alot but your BFP will be here soon then it will be you POSTING on facebook 

Gem so excited for you got my fingers crossed that BFP is just a couple of days away 

Hi Nessie, Shey and Lesley hope I didnt miss anyone


----------



## jelliebabie

hello girlies! Yay gem, ooh how exciting! :yipee:


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Diane was catching up did you hear anymore on your spell for lastnight


----------



## Shey

hi nicole

how are you doing?

Gem I hope you get your BFP really soon.

I woke up this morning with really bad cramp and weird feeling in my abdomen


----------



## Shey

hey Di how is the puppy doin?


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks im gettin 2 excited!!
even if its bfn, mia angel has been in touch and shes castin me a spell this week!! :)
so all is gud!! xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

doing pretty good Shey sorry you arnt feeling good my ms has went into hideing again hope it stays there lol


----------



## mommaof3

So what are these spells for are they fertility spells Ive been gone a day or so and havent got all the way caught up on everything


----------



## Shey

yup Nicole they are fertility spells. they cost money though which sucks cause im broke!
Good luck Gem keep us posted


----------



## xGemxGemx

glad ms is stayin away nic xxxx awww the spells r 2 increase ur chances of conception, from mia angel, but u can get them 4 health and love etc 2. di is gettin a powerful coven one and me and loren hav got the fertility one with fertility protection spell wen we concieve and a rose quartz bracelet. lorens got her spell, with havin 2 look in the mirror and hold a candle and chant , mines being cast this week. sooooo exciting!!!!! and just hopeful really that it mite jus be tha little extra help we all need xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

well really hope its the extra little help for all of you but what if you get your bfp before your spell lol


----------



## mommaof3

I just took a gender quiz at childbirth.org told me I had a 50 percent chance of a boy and a 50 percent chance of a girl WTH lol


----------



## Shey

If i was pregnant i would have 77% chance of having a girl


----------



## mommaof3

well I jsut took another one it was 50 percent chance for a boy and a 58 percent chance for a girl lol WTF


----------



## Shey

these quizes are funny. i took that predictor one and it says girl


----------



## Nessicle

well I did write a long post but bandb wouldnt let me post it grr!!! Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Shey

aww Nessie! how are you and baby doing?


----------



## mommaof3

aww Ness I hate when that happens just did the chinese gender prediction it says GIRL lol guess ill know for sure in 2 weeks lol


----------



## mommaof3

Ugh just did the one from your siggy Ness and it says BOY lol wth


----------



## Shey

yay nicole! keep us posted!


----------



## mommaof3

Lol I just hope the lady doing the scan is more clear on gender then all the quiz's ive taken


----------



## Shey

i hope so too Nicole


----------



## mommaof3

well she was right with my last lo and when I asked if she had ever been wrong before the ob said just once and she has been doing it for 15 years so pretty good record lol


----------



## mommaof3

I think at week 20 or more its around 99 percent accurate


----------



## Shey

not bad at all! I hope you get your lil girl


----------



## mommaof3

well id like a little girl but im thinking it will be a little boy but it will be loved either way lol


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha those prediction things are weird but yep you'll know soon enough and either way it's one or the other :haha: 

I'm good thanks Shey and bubs is good too (i hope!) got my 12 week scan first thing tomorrow! :happydance: looking forward to telling everyone now it's been the longest wait ever - forget the 2ww that's a doddle :haha: don't know why I found it so hard lol! 

Bubs has started making mommy sicky again but just gotta get on with it hey? Means he is doing well though, keep finding heartbeat mega mega easy now on the doppler and it was really loud and strong this morning! 

How's things with your fella Shey? xx


----------



## mommaof3

ahh Ness Id love to have a doppler but im afraid it would panic me if I didnt find the heartbeat and my beanie likes to hide lol I always hold my breath at each visit till the dr finds my beanie likes to move alot as soon as he puts the jell on my belly


----------



## mommaof3

ok well im over the whole QUIZ thing lol and the chinese chart has me confused lunar age and month


----------



## Nessicle

I just tell myself that if I can't find it bubs is in an awkward position and I won't panic unless I saw blood or couldnt find it for say 5 days in a row but they say that once you start feeling movement that's more important anyway


----------



## mommaof3

I feel little things here and there but its iffy in the early days lol I like those without a doubt gonna kick myself out of here movements


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning.
Just got my hair done to cheer myself up.
How are all of you.


----------



## mommaof3

doin good shan how are you


----------



## shaerichelle

I am okay.


----------



## Loren

iyaaa every1!!! u all ok? am absoloutly sweatn tday!!!!this weather wants to sort its head out, and i watchd death at a funeral lasnyt wena went to bed hahahaha omg u all have to watch it hilerious isnt the word!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I suppose I am gonna go try acupuncture again. sigh. 

This ttc shit has gotten me down. I am tired of not even having a chance.

Anyways hope you all have a good day.


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shan, were al in the same boat chick. Nicole last nites spell lady emailed me to say that not to worry she did the chants 4 me and we will do another spell 4 free on friday. She also said to check with ebay why i havent recievd my msg as it was unusual, i said yes, very unusual as ive got other peoples msgs fine. Lost faith in her. Think she is just making excuses. Mia is doing my casting 2nite so big fxd x


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole glad ms is going, sorry its headed ur way ness. Shey it aint a spell u need babe, its an other half :haha:


----------



## Loren

iyaaaa Di u ok chick?xxxxx

nesss!!! any poo trubles today??he he.oooooh 1 more sleeep!!!bet it will b a relief to tel every1 tomorrow after ur scan!!!!!xxxxx

glad ur feeling better nicole, and them quizzes r cak haha atleast u no its 50/50!!lol.xxxxx

sorry ur feeln fed up shan, itl happen 1 day chick ino the hole w8n round 4 it is annoying and upsetting but 1 day u wil get ther uno u and senthil can have kids so dnt worry!!!xxxx

hey shey!!xxxx

sorry if ive missd any1 out!!!xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya loren babe! U got ur bracelet yet?? What do u have to do in the letter? X


----------



## jelliebabie

yip loza 50/50 of either sex so those quizzes are mad! Lol. Unless u have so many of one sex then ur chances of having the opposite are alot slimmer. At the end of the day tho its the mans tadpoles that are responsible for what the baby is x


----------



## jelliebabie

everyone goes away when i come ön! Thats it im leaving the thread, u will never hear from me again! :growlmad: :rofl: :rolf:


----------



## MySillyGirls

jelliebabie said:


> everyone goes away when i come ön! Thats it im leaving the thread, u will never hear from me again! :growlmad: :rofl: :rolf:

LOL...hey girlie! How are ya doing?


----------



## Loren

nope havent gt any ov it yet, estimated delivary is 2-4th june she mesaged me today saying she had cast the spell and it went well and i shud recive the spel and charm this week :D yup so either sex is fine ino but if u wna girl and u geta boy smak OH for havin male maken sperm haha.i have an idea of what is sed in the letter tho di from reading on diff sites .xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> everyone goes away when i come ön! Thats it im leaving the thread, u will never hear from me again! :growlmad: :rofl: :rolf:

gooooo onnnn get outtttt!!!haha only mesn my lvly!!!xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm late!! Woohooo no af!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm late!! Woohooo no af!!

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:happydance: Fingers and everything else crossed for you :)


----------



## Loren

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I'm late!! Woohooo no af!!

:yipee: yayyyyyyyyy :D :D :D :D :D am so excited 4 u chick!!!!! :D :D :D :headspin: FX'd i hope this is it for u!!!wen u gna test!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

sorry had a minor internet glitch GRRRR


----------



## xGemxGemx

omggg i think im pregnant yano xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

been asleep 4 few hours and tuk my temp 37.1 yay!!! lots of lotiony cm, no more pink cm!!! slight pressure cramp to the rite off my pelvis and my boobs r achin like mad only started 5 hours ago!!! i felt tired so had a nap, and wake up feelin slightly sick!! cud be in my mind, but this month just feels different. im gona test tomoro and friday with fmu xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

she wil prob sho any minute cos im cryin at the slightest thing hahaha


----------



## Loren

GEM PEE ON 1 NOW!!!!!no harm in it!!!!! bt anyway no harm in peein on 1 now and then just use fmu tmra and friday!!!ur evil 4 teln us i feel dizzy and sick with all this AF late!!!!! hahaha :D :D :D :D :D :D iiiiii soooooo hope this is it chick!!!!! :D :D :D arghhhh ur gna kill me with all this excitement :yipee: :headspin: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

wow gema! I thinks ur up da duff! Woopiwoopiwooda! Fxd 4 u 2 kim! When ya gona test? Hw exciting! Loren! I read u put coins in the loft too! I hope not cos i dont haven't got 1! Eek! Wow that bgt harry hill is amazing! X


----------



## xGemxGemx

haha i really mite not be thou just feel diff and wiv tha pink cm last nite!! ive only got 2 superdrug and need 2 save muny so im just gona test in the mornin, wish i cud test now!! but im not sure it would show! maybe my cats wer rite hehehe xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> wow gema! I thinks ur up da duff! Woopiwoopiwooda! Fxd 4 u 2 kim! When ya gona test? Hw exciting! Loren! I read u put coins in the loft too! I hope not cos i dont haven't got 1! Eek! Wow that bgt harry hill is amazing! X

me too!!!!!!!yerrr but if u tel her u havent got 1 if she sends u it saying loft she gives u other places like sum letters even say put the 6 silver coins unda ur bed or unda ur sters.she also says say the chant facen west, put the candle out with ur fingers eat oranges, but sum woman sed she didnt like oranges so she sed to drink orange insted but not from concentrate xxxxx haha ano he was funi wernt he!!!xxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

grr internet keeps going in and out 

Gem go ahead and POAS and ill mail you some dollar store test lol not sure how long it would take to get them to you but go ahead and PEEE I have no patience


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> haha i really mite not be thou just feel diff and wiv tha pink cm last nite!! ive only got 2 superdrug and need 2 save muny so im just gona test in the mornin, wish i cud test now!! but im not sure it would show! maybe my cats wer rite hehehe xxxxxxx

shut it u!!!haha.u so r!!!! :D :D :D :D booooo moneys a bitch!!!!maybe u wont have to have the fertility spel cast just the protection 1!!!!! :D :D :D awwwww yer they must have been!!!!! clever little moggys!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> grr internet keeps going in and out
> 
> Gem go ahead and POAS and ill mail you some dollar store test lol not sure how long it would take to get them to you but go ahead and PEEE I have no patience

i'm with nicole on the no patience!!!!arghh i have like 4 10miu here!!!y cnt u liv near even if i did mail 2 to u wudnt get it til frign satday or stn xxxx haha anythin for a POAS fix xxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Gem just go ahead lol me and Loren cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## mommaof3

Ugh gotta go dh is on his way home with a truck load of lumber seems he decided we need to replace our front porch I love that man but his spare of the moment projects are wearing on my nerves I think he has some weird kind of man NESTING thing going on lol


----------



## mommaof3

you ladies have a nice evening 

Gem so hope this is it for you


----------



## mommaof3

oh and Diane if I dont make it back on I hope your spell goes great tonight


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i wud but i dont think it wud show , u need to give hcg 2-4 days after implantation if thats wat it was!!


----------



## Loren

am with u agen ther nicole haha.awww god lv ur OH bless him haha.spk soon hun xxxxx

awwwww wel i hope ur happy with urself gem ur maken me go cold turkey haha and spesh nicole!!haha.i just need me spell and bracelet and conceive plus now haha.o yer uno wen i txt u sayn bout tha, wel i went to 2 chemists and boots non of them had it so OH has shocked me!!!hes going to the big boots tomorow to get it 4 me!!hahaha but hes sed hes fnen me and getn it and given the girl the fne on the counter and ive got say is it the ryt 1 dnt no y haha but he sed he feels ashamed but if it will help hes gna pik it up 4 me :) bless xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i hope u get 2 lines tmra chick!!!!!!

DI didnt ur spell get cast 40mins ago???oooooh excitingggg!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

haha so do i nicole! U have a gud nite babe! Hugs x loren how do u knw what direction that is wivout a bleedin compass! Lol x


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol i just tested and bfn :(


----------



## xGemxGemx

think im 12dpo, fxd its jus not ready 2 show but i doubt it i aint tha lucky xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

am goin ebay ttc mad hahaha i'm actually considering buying...... https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fertile-Focu...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item3effb2e03f


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks for the well wishes Loren & Gem Gem... 

Gem Gem... Lookin good girly... FX'D your time is now :hugs:


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> think im 12dpo, fxd its jus not ready 2 show but i doubt it i aint tha lucky xxxxxx

dnt worry chick sumtyms ppl dnt show this erly plus its the evening!!!!chin up lvly!!!!!!its gna appen this is diff 4 u nw wer all in new cycles ur stil in 1!!!xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> haha so do i nicole! U have a gud nite babe! Hugs x loren how do u knw what direction that is wivout a bleedin compass! Lol x

hahaha ino!!!i asked OH how i wud work it out coz he walked in the kitchen i was standn ther goin " o god erm never eat shredded wheat, o no is it tha way or not" then repeatn the rhyme hhaha but i'm going by the fact i liv in the north of liverpool and lpool city centre is south liverpool so hopefully i get it right!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ur welcum kim!!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren i dont knw what time they are doing ma spell at 2nite, just waiting 4 burning ears or a frog to jump oot me nickas! Hahaha. It was the 1 last nite was suposd to get done at 8pm but she neva sent ma instructions! :growlmad:


----------



## Loren

ooohhh, hahahhaha i'd be quite frightend if a frog did jump out ur nickers haha.thats probs y it was 99p chick!!but stil u never no ur instructions cud get to u tonight.feel at ease tho because as i sed mias money she earns from her spells go to a charity of the disease her son has xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

runing the shop 4 choccy and crisp yum bbialb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha froggy knickers love it lol xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ok loren, get me some rolos plz haha. She sed she wil do it again on friday and send me instructions b4 hand, but mite just tel her to cancel. She seems unproffesional, unless i have demons trying 2 stop it from getin done :rofl: and i noticed sum1 gave her neg feedback and said that the spell went wrong and theyd been confrontd by 3 demons! :shock: she also does penis enlargment spells :rofl: not sure bout her at all nw cos she also does revenge spells and thats nasty! Ooh hope she doesnt sense am slagin er off n do 1 on me! Eek x


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry bfn gem! Ur bfp is in the post! Bloody royal mail! Theyre always late! :haha:


----------



## Nixilix

Just got spray tan! Considering how fair I am with red hair I'm so black! Hope it's better after tomorrow shower!!!!!!!!!! 

Have read to catch up too busy sorry girls xx will speaksoon xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol di u r so funny xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem. You sound pregnant! I would say test in 2 more days. The hcg isnt built up enough

Diane. does she do black magic or white magic? I would cancel her demons sound scary.

Loren, Hi there! I am trying to keep up with you all. but I am mush in the brain lol

Just did acupuncture and fell asleep:shock:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya shan, howa u hun ?? u poor babe, uve had a ruf time with it lately :hug: 

i might just test saturday! its a long wait but she may appear in the mean while. i really hope i am, why wud i hav that pinky cm yesterday and never again?? maybe af is comin...i dont kno any other reason than that or implantation. i just feel like my body is late at everythin as in oving, waiting 4 hcg etc, waitin 4 af, always has been....so i do think it wud show 4 me around the 15/16dpo if i was pg. 

yepppp di lol i think u need to cancel lol. can u do tha?? ummmm nasty spells rnt good chick!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Nixilix said:


> Just got spray tan! Considering how fair I am with red hair I'm so black! Hope it's better after tomorrow shower!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have read to catch up too busy sorry girls xx will speaksoon xxxx

ooooo gettin xcited now 4 wknd away rach, hav fun babe luv ya xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

if its implantation it could take a few days for hcg to build up. Saturday would be good.:)

Im doing okay. After much conclusion I believe I was pregnant in May. So Just trying to deal with my body. ugh!


----------



## shaerichelle

rach, never had a spray tan. I bet it looks good in a bathing suit..

Okay bbl gotta go grill out the steak.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jeez you girls talk a lot! I can never stay up lol. by the time I log on here, I'm so exhausted, I only last a little while. :haha:

I see Gem is waiting for hcg to build up !!! :D :happydance:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi brandy xx

ye waitin on hcg or af !! howa u hunny?? 

does anyone know if my pink cm / discharge cudda been anythin else?? xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gem, i have to say either af or ib! Or if u have finger nails like cats claws! :haha: fxd ib! X shan, she says she dnt do black magic but witches are meant to follow the 'harm none' rule, but a revenge spell isnt nice is it? X


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had pink discharge after BD right before my bfp.. Fx'd for you chick!!!

I'm doing alright. Been another busy day with painters and such. So sick of "renovations"...never again, I say.


----------



## molly85

Evening girls Not had the chance to catch up yet
Can someone sumperise for me?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wish I could, but I'm pretty lost too!

Gem had a possible IB though..I know that much. :haha:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi jo xxx


----------



## molly85

hows Gemma??


----------



## xGemxGemx

im jus waitin 2 c wat hapens jo lol. i really hope it was implantation but im not gonna get my hopes up 2 much xxxxx


----------



## molly85

I hope so I won't get anything in June with these cycles I will have to wait until july


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ugh Im trying to correspond with my step mom over IM on the issue of selling my Jeep for me while I'm here in SA. Not a fun convo..so stressful!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Jo! Sorry, didn't see your fb message till now.


----------



## molly85

iseemtobe having problems with it


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm gonna crash..made it to 11:40 lol. 

Gnight chicks! :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Jo. Hope the cramps have eased up and that you are feeling better honey.:flower:
Gem, fingers crossed for you. You are correct that we are always waiting for something. Waiting to O...2ww...etc. It's all kind of frustrating isn't it? 
Hey there Callie! How close are you to having all the renovations done? 
Di, I don't know about this spell business. I'm getting scared just thinking about it.:wacko:


----------



## molly85

Facebook is plain on the blink


----------



## xGemxGemx

night brandy xxxx


----------



## molly85

NIght Brandy.
Well I have atwingy belly button sono idea what that is but otherwise hunky doory except for my insides falling out. 
How are you?


----------



## NurseKel

Doing pretty well girl. Just not sleeping worth a crap which is kicking my butt when it comes to work, but you of all people know how that goes. Also sitting here thinking we need to go grocery shopping but I just can't get motivated to do it. We have no food in our house so, it's starve or shop. LOL


----------



## xGemxGemx

ummm ben and jerrys half baked ummmmmmmm
awww im so mean sori kel lolxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Oh I love the Cherry Garcia! Sooooo good! Considering I am growing every day I really need to stay away from anything that taste good.


----------



## molly85

Lol I know that one. last night shift now


----------



## NurseKel

I hope you have a good night Jo. I admire you for being able to do nights. I did them a lot when I was younger but I think I would fall out if I tried it now. Of course I use to work a lot of extra shifts and overtime in my younger days too. Now I am old and lazy and only do my basic schedule. Being old sucks, just ask Di she knows now. Hahahaha!


----------



## jelliebabie

helo me wee mojo! Lol kel, the unknown can be a pretty scary thing, but, if itll get me a bfp i will give anything a shot! Lol. My credibility has probs gone way down after al u ladies reading about it and thinking its straight jacket time 4 our Diane lol but u neva knw it mite just work and u wil all be converts lol. Sori ur tired kel, am sure u wil get even less sleep when cade comes along so enjoy it while u can lol x


----------



## NurseKel

Di, I don't think you are anywhere near straight jacket time honey. I know how it is to want a baby so desperately. So you do whatever it takes! You are correct about the no sleep for sure. Although at least with Cade my DH can take some of those night calls and feedings. If only I could get him to make a few of these night time pee trips for me now I would have it made. ROFL.


----------



## molly85

I was going to only do my standard shifts but Have already booked extras lol


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie :rofl: funny girl! But you will always be older than me no matter how old i get so i will take comfort from that :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Di, that's what my DH says. He's 33 and always says no matter how old he gets he will still be younger than me. Ass.
Jo, it never fails when I volunteer to do extra visits I end up regretting it by the time it rolls around.


----------



## molly85

Diane your not temping????


----------



## molly85

Lol. I get paid well at the moment and I choosemy days off as of Monday I won't be quite so lucky


----------



## MySillyGirls

NurseKel said:


> Di, that's what my DH says. He's 33 and always says no matter how old he gets he will still be younger than me. Ass.
> Jo, it never fails when I volunteer to do extra visits I end up regretting it by the time it rolls around.

LOL..this is where you tell him that it is really even since his life expectancy is shorter. :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

nite everyone im goin 2 bed really tired and feelin bit crampy :( hope shes not here wen i wake up xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Night Gem good luck girly


----------



## jelliebabie

[/QUOTE]

LOL..this is where you tell him that it is really even since his life expectancy is shorter. :)[/QUOTE]

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Loren

i'm backkkkkkk i was watchn a film bt gt bord!!haha rolos di eeeeeeeee vile!!!!and thats scary about tha witchy woman!!but everything will b ok :) wats her name on ebay?i've just orderd food haha i am such a fatty ah wel!!!!quick question while i think am not OVing can we use these sex flavoured lube things?? now u all no what i'm going to be upto sumtym b4 CD13 hahaha xxxxx

hey jo
hey kel
hi lesley
nite brandy
ni nite gem
hi any1 else ive forgotn sorrryyy!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



MySillyGirls said:


> NurseKel said:
> 
> 
> Di, that's what my DH says. He's 33 and always says no matter how old he gets he will still be younger than me. Ass.
> Jo, it never fails when I volunteer to do extra visits I end up regretting it by the time it rolls around.
> 
> LOL..this is where you tell him that it is really even since his life expectancy is shorter. :)Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaha xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, didnt wana contaminate my thermometer sticking it in a bleeding orifice :haha: heya loren, her name was maria sumthin, search for powerful fertility spell and u wil find her, it wil hav 99p beside it. U can read her feedback and see otha items. She even does a breast enlargement spell :rofl: gem, get a good sleep babe! Am prayin that af stays away! X


----------



## jelliebabie

eey yuk loren! What does sex taste like? :rofl:


----------



## Loren

al ava peak now!!awww yer u'll b ok gem!!!!gd luck huni txt me wen ur up, infact ur probs gon so al txt u ni nite lv uuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

MAtt keepsjoking that I am 30 he is 27 and calls himself a teenager


----------



## molly85

lol flavoured lubegodknows what you are up to never used the stuff. Oh yes i have lolthat tingly stuffI hated it


----------



## Loren

hahahaha nooooo brad ordered these lubes!!! watermelon, bubblegum, passion fruit, pina coloda and cherry haha xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

its sex flavoured jo hahaha. Ooh that tingly stuff should be illegal, i thought my muff was on fire! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha loren! Is he hinting for anything specific by any chance? Tel him u dnt like fruit and meat in ur gob at the same time! :rofl:


----------



## molly85

lol Diane. Yup it washorrible


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahahaha loren! Is he hinting for anything specific by any chance? Tel him u dnt like fruit and meat in ur gob at the same time! :rofl:

:rofl:

ino exactly what he wants its because i came home veryyyyy drunk on satday with a sachet of sex on the beach lube so on sunday he ordered them coz that was the only way i wud do it hahahahaha, he always says what happend to u, u use to lv it n i just stand ther n stare n go "u happend yuk" xxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> its sex flavoured jo hahaha. Ooh that tingly stuff should be illegal, i thought my muff was on fire! X

hahahahahahaha xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I wish you all could see my lo right now he is dancing to our newest favorite song Trains Soul Sister and singing lol all he can say is so SISTA


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha loren. Dont they knw we only pretend to like it by oohing and ahhhing so it finishes quicker :rofl: the longer we are with them we dont bother tryin to get it dun kwik! We just dont do it at all! Unless we want sumthin or its their birthday! Hahahaha x


----------



## jelliebabie

aww sweet nicole! Haha maybe its a sign hes gona have a sista! Woop x


----------



## mommaof3

lol I have the feeling its gonna be a brudder as he calls it we will know for sure in 14 days im in a 2ww


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahaha loren. Dont they knw we only pretend to like it by oohing and ahhhing so it finishes quicker :rofl: the longer we are with them we dont bother tryin to get it dun kwik! We just dont do it at all! Unless we want sumthin or its their birthday! Hahahaha x

hahahahahahahahaha tel me about it!!!! he gave me an ultimatum......... he gives me sex wen i want it to make a baby basically aslong as i use them lubes on him wen i'm not OVing and wen and IF i get AF hahaha we'll c i've alredy told him to go and whistle tonyt!!!ive told him for xmas am getting his spine tampered with and 2 of his ribs removed so he can do it himself!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahaha 2ww.did u find out what u wer having with ur LO???awwwww haha bless him!!!!! and i love that song to nicole!!!!xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

theres a programme coming on bbc four called 'Who Killed the Honey Bee' :cry:


----------



## Loren

awwwww Di :hugs: :kiss: love u lots chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: diane.


----------



## mommaof3

yeah we did Loren but I knew from the minute I found out it was a little boy hes running around flapping his arms up and down yelling SO SISTA Loren tell your oh that those lubes can cause an infection and make his little mister swell up really bad and ooze puss lmao it worked with my dh I cant stand the taste of any of it so I just use chocolate syrup or whipp cream if Im gonna add something to it by gosh its gonna be soemthing I like lol


----------



## mommaof3

AWW Diane :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha loren! Ur gona do a 'Prince' on him? Haha. 2ww nicole! Lol. Its a girl! Am 50percent sure :rofl:


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> yeah we did Loren but I knew from the minute I found out it was a little boy hes running around flapping his arms up and down yelling SO SISTA Loren tell your oh that those lubes can cause an infection and make his little mister swell up really bad and ooze puss lmao it worked with my dh I cant stand the taste of any of it so I just use chocolate syrup or whipp cream if Im gonna add something to it by gosh its gonna be soemthing I like lol

ooooooh i'm gna stay team yellow, b a nice surprise.but i wil regret it ino haha inpatient!!!hahaha awwww so cute!!!!!hahahahahaha o god :| am gna google them now actually hahaha, i need his winky obviously and i dnt wanit swelly n pussy!!!haha.i didnt think of usen food t b onest gd call nicole!!!haha thanx hun xx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahahaha loren! Ur gona do a 'Prince' on him? Haha. 2ww nicole! Lol. Its a girl! Am 50percent sure :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

lol trust me food is alot better then the other nasty stuff that pina colada is just foul


----------



## Loren

nicole dya stil think it wil do that if its water based lube gel???xxx

o god am stayn away frm tha 1!!!! i like the body moisterisor of coconuty stuff but not tastey stuff its disgustn!!!xxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol I doubt it would Loren but just what I told dh he says the syrup is sticky well so is that stuff and the syrup taste alot better I even warm it up for him in the microwave lol and it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth and a nasty coating on your teeth


----------



## molly85

I will not put my mouth that close to his butt!!!!! LOL % minutes that yalot then service me properly sir.Your going toblow your loadany way and I have to goon top. Grosss nothing messy I have to lie in it afterwards


----------



## Loren

My partners always seem to have enjoyed the flavours too. When I wear the Juicy Lube, I have a much higher success rate in getting the amount of foreplay I want, and they seem to enjoy giving me oral pleasure a lot more, as I do myself. 

I particularly enjoy using this when giving oral sex &#8211; it disguises the salty tang of semen, meaning I&#8217;m likely to keep going for longer without getting queasy from the taste of pre-cum. 

found that on sum review of it hahahaha dont hold back ther love :| xxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> I will not put my mouth that close to his butt!!!!! LOL % minutes that yalot then service me properly sir.Your going toblow your loadany way and I have to goon top. Grosss nothing messy I have to lie in it afterwards

:rofl: hahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahhahahaha xxx his bum wtf hahahahahahahah xxx dnt ge me wrong am no stranger but thats back when i actually lyked him enuff to do tha hahahaha xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole! Those have far too many calories! You naughty little minx! Hahahaha. The images i now have in my mind! Am 2 scared to 'add something to it' incase he adds a little something salty to the mix and im too busy trying to swallow something else! He has learned thats a big no no! But his 'just cudnt stop myself there' bullshit never happened again after i regurgitated my breakfast all ova his belly n ballz hahahaha that taught him! :rofl:


----------



## Loren

Masturbation with this lubricant is easy. I just smooth a tiny amount onto my areas, a tiny amount onto either my fingers or my vibrator, and I'm buzzing off on my way to an orgasm. 

This lubricant makes penetration - with or without foreplay, easier, and smooth. The only slight downside here is that the reduced friction, while making sex more comfortable, can tend to stop the friction getting to the clitoris, which is something I enjoy. Usually now, I just apply the lube to my boyfriend penis, and not to myself, to avoid reducing the friction too much. 

hahahah this girl is not shy is she :| fuknel its only lube hahaha xxx


----------



## mommaof3

omg LMAO Jo and Loren you almost made me pee on myself 

Ok this is a weird question but do any of you ladies pregnant or not have hair on your belly Ive just noticed mine is covered thank god its not dark but like I told Shan if it gets any worse people will be wanting to stop and pet me


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> nicole! Those have far too many calories! You naughty little minx! Hahahaha. The images i now have in my mind! Am 2 scared to 'add something to it' incase he adds a little something salty to the mix and im too busy trying to swallow something else! He has learned thats a big no no! But his 'just cudnt stop myself there' bullshit never happened again after i regurgitated my breakfast all ova his belly n ballz hahahaha that taught him! :rofl:

i agree on the calories but they sound eva so tasty!!!!hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahha eeeeeeeeee hahahahahahhahaha that proper amused me that!!!! :rofl: thats anuva fing i use to do religously but now :| o no thank u very much!!!i no wen brads about to go pop, stil after 2 yrs hes stil a 2 pump squirt!!!!  so i get out the way b4 hand!!xxxxx just red that that girl who ive put on here wa she sed about it wel she says she even has the caramel 1 on ice cream wen no1s around :| wudnt go tha far lv wtf hahahah xxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my Diane that was way to much info lmao


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> omg LMAO Jo and Loren you almost made me pee on myself
> 
> Ok this is a weird question but do any of you ladies pregnant or not have hair on your belly Ive just noticed mine is covered thank god its not dark but like I told Shan if it gets any worse people will be wanting to stop and pet me

hahahahahahahahah stop and pet u hahahahaha. i dooo!!!!!like a ladder!mines dark but its ntn to write home about haha, i just wax it, bt if it was blonde it wouldnt bother me.xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol
I come from afamily of hairy woman, yup I have fuz everywhere


----------



## mommaof3

well this is new for me and when I say its all over my tummy it is I noticed it when dh raised my shirt up and started singing the Jello song and ive started to get the dark line down the center not worried about that had it before but the hair thing has be puzzled lol


----------



## jelliebabie

haha loren. I thought u where writing that review there and thought "geeze whats happend to our loren, shes gone all polite on us!" haha


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> lol
> I come from afamily of hairy woman, yup I have fuz everywhere

am with u ther jo!!!!but only my mum has got hair wer no other woman has!!!and i inherited it!!!non of the other 2 did tho  i get fuzz balls everywer!!! so glad i studied beauty therapy after leaving skool haha i wax everywer!!!xxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> haha loren. I thought u where writing that review there and thought "geeze whats happend to our loren, shes gone all polite on us!" haha

hahahahahahahaha o i yer!!!!! diane i am pure and utter filth my darling!!! i just dont write everything i mean on the net unless needed hahahah.whats your second name chick? random question i no haha xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

lol waxing is far to painfull I do shave the hair off the top of my toes though


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha i do that, its not that painful wen ur use to it, BUT word of warning u girls ever fancy a wax DO NOT GET WAXED just before, during or just after AF o my fukn god painful is not the word!!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Lmao I just shave that area to but my belly is starting to get in the way so told dh he is gonna have to take over the gardening for a bit


----------



## jelliebabie

omg nicole! U shave ur toes? Hahaha. I do shave me belly button, it used to have a little bit a blonde invisible fluff, bad mistake shaving! It now has monsterous black pubes growing out it! :rofl: i will text u my name loren! Dnt want any stalkers lol x


----------



## Loren

hahahaha i dont just mean ur lady garden ur nt aloud that dun wen AF is ther haha i mean anywer with ur hormones bein so high around that tym it hurts like fuk!!ooof.hahahahaha take over the gardening hahhahaa xxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> omg nicole! U shave ur toes? Hahaha. I do shave me belly button, it used to have a little bit a blonde invisible fluff, bad mistake shaving! It now has monsterous black pubes growing out it! :rofl: i will text u my name loren! Dnt want any stalkers lol x

hahahahahahahahahahaha ditto , okey doke hun xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha gardening nicole! Hahaha. Hmm so who lowered the tone round ere? Loza by any chance? Haha x luv it x


----------



## Loren

o and :| i want this vibrator seens tho wer bein a tad rude or wer anyway haha, its called the thruster deluxe!!!!hahaha amzing i had fondle with it on satday (nt in the proper way hahaha) but jesus it looked amazing xxxxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoTbJBSfQe4


https://www.ask-joel.com/images/rampant rabbit thruster deluxe.jpg


----------



## Loren

hahahaha :blush: who meeee :O hahahaha ive lowered it even more now di hahahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Lmao I know what Loren is getting for Christmas wouldnt that be a present to open in front of the family


----------



## Loren

hahahaha i wudnt say this if it happend but I WISH hahahaha. i got a little vibratey rabbit not for internal use from friends 2 xmas's ago and my dad found it in my bag with my other presents and actually sed "LYNNE look!!!! loren if this goes missing dont worry we will eventually put it back" i went green and havnt been able to use it since hahahaha xxxx


----------



## mommaof3

OMG Loren I can understand why thats almost as bad as walking in on your parents in the act lmao


----------



## mommaof3

Yay finally got facebook to work at least for a bit crazy thing


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello, ladies!!!!!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

holy moly...i just read back a few pages. i always miss the spicy stuff! lol


----------



## Loren

ino!!!!!and u wna no what now since ive moved out I CANT FIND IT!!!and my mum and dad r swering blind that they havnt seen it!!!!! vile just vile hahaha sex n things makes me sik the thort bt ther human go ahead just dnt like it wen wer use t hear them hahahaha arghhhhh traumatized but dnt bring ur eldest daughters toys into a "laughable" convo about them doing sex hahaha yuck!!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahahaha awww lesley!!!just watch tha video!!!haha!!!goin to bed ina mo girlies just goin to sort mia out i want to watch a film with moaning ass and he will only watch 1 now xxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren thats so funny! Hahaha go lozas dad! Lol. Hey i want one of those 'deluxes' loren! Do u get them in black? :rofl:


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my lord you two need like a grand champion of ttc award, medal, trophy and crown combo lol


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> ino!!!!!and u wna no what now since ive moved out I CANT FIND IT!!!and my mum and dad r swering blind that they havnt seen it!!!!! vile just vile hahaha sex n things makes me sik the thort bt ther human go ahead just dnt like it wen wer use t hear them hahahaha arghhhhh traumatized but dnt bring ur eldest daughters toys into a "laughable" convo about them doing sex hahaha yuck!!!xxxxxxxxxxx

Dear Lord.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> loren thats so funny! Hahaha go lozas dad! Lol. Hey i want one of those 'deluxes' loren! Do u get them in black? :rofl:

hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahah i dont think so di hahahahahahahahahahahhahahah xxx


----------



## mommaof3

I ment TMI award lol you had me so worked up I put ttc crazy girls


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> Oh my lord you two need like a grand champion of ttc award, medal, trophy and crown combo lol

hahahahahahahhah i wil stop now!!!sorry hahha xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi lesley :wave: enjoy ur 'film' loren. Is it the type that demonstrates what to do afta u apply ur fruity lube? :rofl: did we scare jo away? Or is she actually doing some work 4 a change? Lol x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> hahahaha awww lesley!!!just watch tha video!!!haha!!!goin to bed ina mo girlies just goin to sort mia out i want to watch a film with moaning ass and he will only watch 1 now xxxxxxxx

I'll do that..LOL! Night Night!!


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> ino!!!!!and u wna no what now since ive moved out I CANT FIND IT!!!and my mum and dad r swering blind that they havnt seen it!!!!! vile just vile hahaha sex n things makes me sik the thort bt ther human go ahead just dnt like it wen wer use t hear them hahahaha arghhhhh traumatized but dnt bring ur eldest daughters toys into a "laughable" convo about them doing sex hahaha yuck!!!xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dear Lord.Click to expand...

hahaha sorry lesley!!!! xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hiya, Di!!


----------



## mommaof3

lmao if Loren starts watching porn with her flavored lube and her extra special toy we will need to have an intervention


----------



## mommaof3

OH MY GOSH I think my hairy belly has got fleas it wont stop itching


----------



## Loren

hahaha thats just a normal satday nyt nicole hahahaha, right girls am off to bed spk tmra my beautiful ladies!!!! love u alllll lots and di got ur txt haha mad names!!!! ni niteeeeee lv uuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

mommaof3 said:


> OH MY GOSH I think my hairy belly has got fleas it wont stop itching

:rofl:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loren said:
> 
> 
> ino!!!!!and u wna no what now since ive moved out I CANT FIND IT!!!and my mum and dad r swering blind that they havnt seen it!!!!! vile just vile hahaha sex n things makes me sik the thort bt ther human go ahead just dnt like it wen wer use t hear them hahahaha arghhhhh traumatized but dnt bring ur eldest daughters toys into a "laughable" convo about them doing sex hahaha yuck!!!xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dear Lord.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha sorry lesley!!!! xxClick to expand...

No worries...I walked in on my parents kissing a few years ago. note they have been divorce for 34 years. Ick! u r never too old to be grossed out by parents


----------



## mommaof3

Aww I wish I could text you guys im gonna have dh check into overseas texting for me Im bakeing his baby its the least he could do lol 

Night Loren


----------



## MySillyGirls

mommaof3 said:


> OH MY GOSH I think my hairy belly has got fleas it wont stop itching

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL one side effect i hope i won't have!


----------



## mommaof3

Oh my lesley that is one thing thats never happend to me and im so glad it didnt I doubt I could ever have sex again with out a pic of my parents running through my mind lol


----------



## mommaof3

lol well I can understand the itching my skin has been dry since the winter but growing fur on my tummy is a new thing


----------



## MySillyGirls

mommaof3 said:


> Oh my lesley that is one thing thats never happend to me and im so glad it didnt I doubt I could ever have sex again with out a pic of my parents running through my mind lol

I KNOW!!! ICK, ICK, ICK! :lol:


----------



## MySillyGirls

isn't there a name for that fine peachfuzz fur you get when ur preggo?


----------



## mommaof3

Oh I have no idea ill have to google it Ive never had it before but I sure hope its one of those things that goes away if not im gonna have to have Loren come wax my tummy lol


----------



## mommaof3

well criminal minds is on so im gonna go watch it for a bit 

hope everyone has a goodnight


----------



## MySillyGirls

Night night, Nicole! DH is home from work and begging for attention and he is all into the Blackhawks game and won't be quiet about it...sooo I will see y'all later!


----------



## molly85

Damn everyone went. Yup I was working.
You lot are filthy. Diane I thought I knew your name have youbeen giving me false details?????????


----------



## Shey

hey Jo and Lesley :wave:


----------



## molly85

hey shey


----------



## Shey

how's it going Jo?


----------



## molly85

busy at work


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo! Haha, did i give u me 2nd name? I dont give false details, only to the police :rofl: haha. Hi shey. Urgh acid reflux! Hate the dam thing x


----------



## Shey

aww sucks Jo

Hey Di how you been?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, hey, girlies :) Wow..have you heard that this Joran Van Der Sloot has killed another girl?? I hope he rots in a Peruvian prison.


----------



## Shey

no but i saw the headlines on aol website. that's wrong he should get the death penalty


----------



## MySillyGirls

I agree Shey! We are watching Nancy Grace right now (guilty pleasure) and she is up-in-arms


----------



## jelliebabie

jordan vander who? A mad taxi driver went on rampage in uk today and shot 12 people dead then himself! Its a crazy world we live in! X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Di, I heard about that on the nightly news, but just caught the end so wasn't sure it was UK> That is terrible!!

Joran Van Der Sloot is the son of a prominent judge in Aruba who killed Natalee Holloway (a high school girl) from the US back about 4 or 5 years ago when she was on her high school spring break. The guy totally got off even though they had video of him confessing...all due to his daddy's connections. The dad is now dead btw.

So, apparently, there is an international manhunt for him right now as a 21 yr old Peruvian girl was just found dead in his hotel room in Peru. He was last seen with her a few hours before.


----------



## Shey

Di Joran Van Der Sloot was the guy that killed a girl from here in the states named Natalee Halloway years ago


----------



## jelliebabie

i dont believe in the death penalty. 2 wrongs dont make a right :nope: am ok shey, hows u? Found a new man yet? Was looking at ur chart shey dont think u have ovd yet chick x


----------



## Shey

i thought i have but he just blew me off for tomorrow. yesterday he and i :sex: unprotected and we were suppose to again tomorrow but said no. :cry:


----------



## MySillyGirls

I reserve death penalty for a few. Charles Manson (who, btw, is costing taxpayers $52k a year to house), child-killers, and, possibly this Joran Van Der Sloot. I believe if they cannot ever be rehabilitated, then it is a both an adequate judgement as well as an adequate deterrant for such crimes. But, then again, I didn't always feel this way.


----------



## jelliebabie

eek shey, just be careful babe theres alot of asses out there that get what they want then bugger off! :hug: i hope thats not the case! Be careful sweetheart with al these stds going about as well, only saying this cos i care and ur lovely lil boy needs his mama to be well :flower:


----------



## Shey

thank you Di and I will becareful if i sense that he's an ass i will leave him


----------



## jelliebabie

i knw what you mean lesley, maybe if there is a million per cent proof of guilt and the crime is awful, then i cud be swayed but too many innocent people die in us prisons. And the legal justice system sucks x


----------



## Shey

That is so true


----------



## jelliebabie

good girl shey. Suss him out and use protection babe til u knw hes not an ass! U wana be sure u have a good daddy for ur future daughter :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girlies its 4am must go to bed. Have a gud nite girls luv u all. Sorry if it sounds like a lecture shey babe, i just cant help my mothering instinct lol x


----------



## Shey

I know Di and I appreciate it. have a nice night and sweet dreams


----------



## molly85

NIght Diane. nowits quietened down


----------



## MySillyGirls

Night night di!! How do u stay up til 4a??lol. I get up for the day at 6a!


----------



## molly85

I'm up that late alot but then I sleep in the day. Am soo looking forward to the day shift now


----------



## Shey

damn the only time im up that early is if im goin on a road trip or if my DS wakes up and comes in my room.


----------



## jelliebabie

haha lesley, well i dont get up til 1pm some days lol, lazy bitch that i am lol. Enjoying it while i can, wont be able to do that when im a mum lol. Goodnite jo, seems like weve hardly spoke 2day x


----------



## molly85

Nope. I'll speakto you tomorrow maybe but I'll be out in the evening


----------



## Shey

night ladies im goin to bed! talk to ya'll tomorrow


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls

How's everyone? It stormed here last night..was so cool!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Brandy! Oooh I love thunderstorms!

Just downing my pint and a half of water before setting off for my scan! It's not worked it's way through yet so worried I won't have a full bladder but don't want to drink too much! Nothing worse than a scan with a bladder too full! x


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone,

ooooo hope it was brill ness!!! cant wait 2 c ur pic!! 

no af again 4 me and bfn .....my body is playin tricks on me i know it!!! had enough now!

hows everyone today ?? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi guys! 

Had my scan it was amazing! Bubs was moving round and waved at us he he!

Do you want to see piccies? xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ive worked out that my body is playin tricks, i cant be pregnant as when me and oh BD just wouldnt be enuf 2 get a bfp. maybe i didnt ov and thats why ive not had af. im soooo confused. it must be another long cycle again like b4 :( xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

don't think like that Gem! Me and Mark only bd 3 times and not once after CD15 either xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww ur pic is amazin ness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im soooo glad u got 2 see bubs!!! and he waved !!!!! CUTE!!!
OOOOO i said he lol

i just dont see an end 2 this cycle :( how funny i googled implantation and a thread by you came up from ages ago with someone calle deedee hahahaahaha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i HATE long cycles


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh really maybe it's a sign then Gem! I felt like you though before my bfp I thought there was no chance and I was convinced AF was coming xx


----------



## Nessicle

Pics aren't mega clear as the work scanner is broken so had to take them on my phone for now but yeah it was fabulous! He has long legs!! xx
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10









12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Loren

awwwwwww ness!!!!told you gna b tall!!! the name little legs wen u sed wks ago haha jesus they r long!!so cutee!!!!!so glad bubs is ok chick!!!wats every1 sed??xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Loren he he I know they're well long aren't they?! Everyone is really really happy for us which is lovely :D xxx


----------



## Loren

ur welcum chick, awwww he just looks perfect!!!definately goin to be tall!!legs eleven lol.awww bless, gdgdgdgdgd glad every is realy realy happy huni!!!xxxx

ive just red back, booooooo gem!!!dnt say tha, give it till monday then go the docs tel him ur ttc and ur on CD44 and no sign of AF c wat they can do 4 u chick!!!!xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya loren babe xxx

u okay?? been readin bak last nite sooooo funny!!! well ive jst rang the family plannin clinic in town, and gonna go there this afternoon, its drop in thing. wenever ive been the docs in the past ....my lady doc is never ther and the fella is gud but wen it comes to women and pg he goes....ummmm i doubt ur pg jus wait an c....well cudda told mself that hahahahaha. duno ....at the clinic nothin mite not get dun, but used to get m pill from ther years ago and they wer ded supportive!! ill tell them bout m dates, n lil bleed the other nite see what they think!!! tell me about ov as well and im not sure if im oving!!! i dont wana c af 4 9 months bt i wud happily c her now as long as it ment i cud start agen and least hav regular cycles!! well may not so smiley lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Loren! You know looking at what I think is the nub I think it's a girl you know!xx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiya loren babe xxx
> 
> u okay?? been readin bak last nite sooooo funny!!! well ive jst rang the family plannin clinic in town, and gonna go there this afternoon, its drop in thing. wenever ive been the docs in the past ....my lady doc is never ther and the fella is gud but wen it comes to women and pg he goes....ummmm i doubt ur pg jus wait an c....well cudda told mself that hahahahaha. duno ....at the clinic nothin mite not get dun, but used to get m pill from ther years ago and they wer ded supportive!! ill tell them bout m dates, n lil bleed the other nite see what they think!!! tell me about ov as well and im not sure if im oving!!! i dont wana c af 4 9 months bt i wud happily c her now as long as it ment i cud start agen and least hav regular cycles!! well may not so smiley lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yerrr am fine hun u?haha did u watch the thruster deluxe!!!fuk diamonds thats a womans best friend!!!gdgdgddgdgdgd.haha ano chick, but all that mony uve spent 4 next munf if AF does happen to rear her ugly head then atleast uve got a greater chance next month!!!so dnt b dwn huni!!!plus u cud have a shy beanie!!!!am stil w8n 4 this fukn spel!!!  and am sweatn OH decided wen he woke up that hes sik ov me complainen about my weight so hes literally covered me in cling film and has just made me do all these curcuit things and then put a coat on me and stud me in the sun room with a pure orange and told me to jog on the spot so he got told to jog on am too hot and hes made me do too much haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

loren I'm getting hot and sweaty just reading that! lolxx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> thank you Loren! You know looking at what I think is the nub I think it's a girl you know!xx

haha awwww uno wa thinking of u now and mark i can actually c use with a girl i dnt no y :S r u gna find out? and OMG ive just enlarged it properly and u can c her/his little ear!!!!awww how cute even the nose and lips haha amazin!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> loren I'm getting hot and sweaty just reading that! lolxx

hahaha how dya think i feel am sitn on the couch now in me jarmys and cling film round me belly and thighs he let me take it off me arms!!how kind!xxxx


----------



## Loren

wats the white bubble lukn thing abuv the baby on the 2nd pic ness??xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I know Loren it's amazing what you can see isnt it? 

I think that's its knee it's just the way the US has picked it up. That second pic is more sort of tilted rather than profile but the US can pick up lots such as part of the umbilical cord so could be that too xx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> I know Loren it's amazing what you can see isnt it?
> 
> I think that's its knee it's just the way the US has picked it up. That second pic is more sort of tilted rather than profile but the US can pick up lots such as part of the umbilical cord so could be that too xx

yerrrr i wud cry my ed off at 1 of them haha.so r u gna find out or did u answer me :S gta brain like a siv today.oooooooo rite, i ws thinkn :| speech bubble maybe haha "hello mum" lol bless xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

omg loren? U bein serious bout the cling film? U mad woman! U wont lose fat, just water u numpty! Or brad the numpty! Hahahaha. Awww nessie! Am so happy 4 u babe! Aw bubs is gona be wel loved! Xx gema darling, be strong. Fxd luv u chick x


----------



## Shey

Aww Nessie those scans are cool


----------



## shaerichelle

Awesome Ness on the scans.

Hi girls. acupuncture kicked my ass yesterday.


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren [email protected] cling film. I never heard of that before.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan! Ness bubs is a lil fatty aint he? Lol. Haha, aw so cute! X


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan! 
how are u doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

He looks long. Saben did too and was pretty tall now hes a tiny goober!

Shey I am okay still having pregnancy symptoms :wacko: :cry:

How you feeling? Seeing BF today? Are you becoming a nympho like my dh? That man wears me out!


----------



## Shey

Aww Shan
Idk he hasn't answered me


----------



## shaerichelle

boys I tell ya. 

Im gonna exercise 

talk later


----------



## Shey

ok have fun!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shey :hugs: babe. My jerkomometre is measuring the highest possible reading on that guy! How did u meet him chick? You deserve alot beta x


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, where u got to babe?


----------



## Shey

Di I met him at the mall 9 months ago


----------



## Loren

hahaha di ino, but i did actually like the feeling of getting a few toxins out haha i was sweatn badly from just sitting ther with it wrappd round me stumak and thighs haha.hes a tit he wants me to sweat!!and am not being funi i was doing sit ups and he startd laughing so i stoppd n he sed "i dnt no y but av gota bone on" hahahahaha wtf is rong with tha boy!!!xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Loren lol yeah we're gonna find out (is that what you asked? :haha:)

thank you Di, Shey, Shan!! Yeah he's got a fatty lil tummy Di he he! Shan, Mark and his sister have really long legs and are tall and slim so hoping he/she takes after them and not his short ass stumpy mummy lol! 

How are you girlies doing this afternoon anyway? You coping in the heat Di? 

So warm up here it's actually made me feel a bit light headed and crappy - just trying to drink some fluids but that makes me gip too lol 

xx


----------



## Shey

I feel like shit right now


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren! Give the dog a bone! :rofl: shey huni am sorry ur feeling bad. Nessie, aw ur not a wee stumpy ass lol ur gorjus x


----------



## Shey

Thanks Di :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hahahaha, shes bein a ditsy dog today she thought she cudnt get out b4 but she blaintly cud so she cried that much and attckd the curtain i had to go help!!!lol.u ok chick? jeremy kyle is doing my ed in today, load of kids pregnant wantn lie detectors 4 ther fellas and dna tests  xxxxxxxxxx

haha yerr thats wa i asked short ass lol awwwww ness bless, u dnt luk that small from ur pix!!!awww bless!!!!ooooo exciting!!! xxxxxxxx

sorry ur feelin shit shey xxxx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Loren
how you been doing lately haven't talked to you much


----------



## Loren

fine thanx hun, bk TTC'n this month so all ready, am very very positive this month as ive got a round abouts of wen i might OV so gna BD 8days straight so i cover all days and DF is geting me concieve plus tomorrow coz he didnt go to colege to day the lazy shit!!!lol.the marathon starts in 2 days haha.a pyschic woman emails me basically shit but i emailed her the other day saying i dont want help with money and i'm not paying you to help me either, and she emailed back really nice, i was shocked because i thought she was a con haha she stil could be like, but i had an email this morning saying "a surprising change is going to happen for you before the end of june...(important date:8th june 2010)" so hopfully thast means sumthin because 8th june is CD15 lol xxxxxx howve you been hun?xxx


----------



## Shey

Ive been ok had to take my son to the doctor yesterday cause he had a fever of 101.4 but the night before it was 103.


----------



## Loren

awww has he had anything else with it? tummy ache?a cold? what did the docs say?x


----------



## Shey

The doc said it was viral and it will run it's course. he had runny nose, cough, and diarrhea with it and sore throat


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh loren, youd beta get jiggy on the 8th! Woopie! Haha. Hope ur wee boys ok shey. What the dr say? Oh and for all girls mentioning sizes u.s sizes are 2 sizes behind ours, so ur size 4 is our size 8 and ur size 10 is our 14 etc x


----------



## Shey

wat would a us size 16 be in the uk?


----------



## Loren

awwww hope hes ok n ow shey!!! inooo i'll have too haha :D o god i need to b sat in a beer garden sumwer!!! weathers larvly!!! i havent checkd on mia for like an hr or so i think now am dreadn to c wa am gna go out to ina min!!!!ur 16 is a 20 here shey xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Shey sorry you're not feeling well - sounds like you and your son have a sucky viral infection hope you both feel better soon!

Ha ha Di and Loren I'm a right short ass my mum calls me oompa loompa cos I'm about the same height :haha: 5'2" (just under) Mark is 6ft though and his sister is just under 6ft (dont know how cos his mum and dad are well short lol)


----------



## Shey

oh damn. DS is better i took him to daycare this morning so he is doing fine. hehe


----------



## Shey

thanks nessie hate when i feel like shit


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiya every1 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hey Gem Gem


----------



## xGemxGemx

aww hope u feel better soon shey xx ru testin this month?? xx


----------



## Shey

Thank you GemGem I hope to test in a couple of weeks or so


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooo hw excitin!! hows it wiv u an ur bf?? im just gona go th shop b bak soonish xxxx


----------



## Shey

ok
have fun


----------



## NurseKel

Ness, great pics! I love when the U/S are so detailed and you can see little thigh bones, lips and noses. Glad it went well for you.
Hey Di and Shey
Gem, dang woman I just don't know what's going on with you honey. Hopefully you can get an answer at your clinic appt today.
Jo, hope you are getting some good rest in after your night shift.


----------



## Shey

Hey Kel:wave: how you doing?


----------



## Nessicle

hi Gem how you feeling chick? No sign of AF hopefully! Stil feeling very hopeful for your bfp xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Doing pretty well. Just working on some paperwork at home for work....blah. Sorry to hear your little one is sick. I hate when the babies don't feel well.


----------



## Shey

well im gonna go get me some lunch am very hungry


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kel hows thinks? Ness my mum is 5ft nothing, dad is 6ft 2 lol. Im 5ft 7 brother is 5 ft 10 so am sure bubs wil be tall lol x


----------



## Nessicle

wowzers you're a supermodel di!! x


----------



## molly85

hey girlies.
Nicked matts computer so I can update my chart.


----------



## NurseKel

It's hard to know how our kiddos will turn out with crazy genetics. LOL My ex is only 5'9" and I'm 5'5". My DD is already very tall for her age and is all legs. Have no idea where she gets it from. My DH is over 6 ft tall and his ex is like 5'11" yet there DS is very small and short for his age. We are hoping his DS will start growing and my DD will stop. LOL


----------



## Shey

haha aww Kel! my ex is 6'7 and i'm 5'7 and our DS is already 35 inches


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww thanks ness hunny, i hope so 2 but with it bein a late ov again im still not sure we BD enough!! Just back from superdrug tho an got 4 more tests hahahaha, they must think im goin mad in tha shop!!! they r the most sensitive so we will see!! went the family planning clinic 2 and spoke 2 a nurse, she said i seemed stressed!! prob cos i knew more than her and was goin on wiv myself...luteal phase....ovulation...implantation....hcg....lol givin all the facts an they must get so many girls who dont even know when they last were on!!! so funny!!!! she said i should leave tempin, opks, and just relax and let it happen??? i explained but then i wont kno wen ov is bt she didnt really say much....i asked her about concieve + and preseed and she'd never heard of them!! said i should just be natural and do it lots hahahahahaha i dont know about that!! i didnt even wana mention softcups....she'd of thort i was a complete nutter hahahahaha. think im gona still do them all.

she gave me an interestin booklet and it says:
in every 100 couples ttc:
around 30 will concieve within 1 month
around 75 will concieve within 6 months
around 90 will concieve within 1 year
the remaining 10 will take longer or need help to get pg. 

hahahahaha what about if u had a mc and ur cycles r loopy
doctors n nurses....i just dont know anymore, dnt tel u much, bt guess they cant tell u ur preg if ur not ahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

that is true Gem docs and nurses dont tell ya anything these days


----------



## xGemxGemx

i just feel like givin up now, actually had enuff!!! im nt pg dont know why im wastin my time, wen my cycles rnt right im never gona get pg even if i do bd everyday, use opks, temp, concieve + , grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

awwwwwwwwwwww i need to just 4 get it 4 a wile. i need 2 try, cannot keep doin this every month


----------



## xGemxGemx

gona go and see if i can kick my arse in2 gear. gona join the gym!! lol


----------



## molly85

Hey girlies back from our night out 3 pubs and a restraunt in 3 hours Matt is now curled on the sofa complaining of being bloated. lol


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol r sounds ace jo! did u hava gud time chick??xxx


----------



## molly85

yup poor boy had to come back early. I would have stayed out later


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ur mad!! glad u hada gud nite! wen the witch shows im gona get messy!! cant wait!! ive been sooooo moody wiv oh today i just kno she is comin hahahaha


----------



## molly85

if its not the witch your going to be annoyed


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem darling :hugs: I know how you feel. I am on cd 50 now. I am tired and have had enuff too.

LOL Jo tell Matt now he knows how you will feel when you are preggo.


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww :hug: shan its sooo rubbish isnt it!!! just waitin and waitin!!! im gettin sooo fed up, as well cos im bloooooated, and cant fit my summer clothes like i can wen ive jus had af!! i really wanted bfp, but now i will gladly take the witch so i can jus start again!! its worse not knowin whats goin on and being totally helpless!!! all these women with nice regular 28 day cycles.......what i wud giv 4 them!! hhahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

whats tha tea people drink to bring on af??? i mite get some!! xxxx


----------



## Loren

i didnt no ther was 1!!!ino u drink raspberry leaf tea to try n bring on labour xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiiii

jus checkd ebay and mia has emailed me sayin my spell is done and my letter will be with me in a few days......did she tell u wen she was gona cast it??? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

she told me she was going to cast it at the wkend, which was last wkend and then msgd agen afta i asked 4 an update sayn she had cast it it went well and ad recieve the spel n sharm this week.stil waiten :( i best get it tmra!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww i kno ye its been a wile now!! i jus did a superdrug cos im sad lol and left it bout 10 minutes!! i can see the faintest line, so can oh, its barely ther but not sure if i left it 2 long xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i had to leav it cos at 3mins it was still pinky.
i just dont think anythin of it anymore, oh is goin mad at me sayin i always do this hahahahahaha he is right xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol gem I know. It's shit. I would love af. Please ..im beggn lol. I've been bloated too. So I know what you mean. Mia said she was castn tonight. I hope it does well for me...:)


----------



## xGemxGemx

aawww i hope it does 2 shan xxx she said shes done mine!!! jus got my email :) the letter and bracelet should be here soon. lorens stil not got hers yet!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

its prob another evap its sooooooooooooo faint :(


----------



## Loren

have u opend it up???take a pic n send it to my fne.and a negative pic of it yno wen u change its colour.ino i hope to god they cum tomorow i start my 8 day bf marathon in 2days!!!am CD11 as of now xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

my fone is shit hun, il do it off jays so itl be a diff number!!!
i kno its gettin on now with them 4u!!! ooooo lol omgggg u r gettin a bfp in less than 3weeks woooooooooooooooooooooooooo and then we r gonna be bump buddies!!!!! fxd!!!!!! it wud of timed us back together hahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i just tried but its so thin and faint u cant even see it on his fone on negative ha we both hav shit fones, omgggggg i can really c it tho i hope this is the start of a bfp and not evap!! defo testin in the am!! no more wees or drinks!!


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> my fone is shit hun, il do it off jays so itl be a diff number!!!
> i kno its gettin on now with them 4u!!! ooooo lol omgggg u r gettin a bfp in less than 3weeks woooooooooooooooooooooooooo and then we r gonna be bump buddies!!!!! fxd!!!!!! it wud of timed us back together hahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

okey doke huni...inoooooooooooooooooooooooooo am absoloutly crapn meself with excitement haha!!!!yerrrrr we wil be deffo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!scouts honour!!!!!!hahah arghhhhh.:D :D :D :D :D well AF is due between 20th-27th so :D FX'd this is allll our month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D arghhh.hahahahahahaha ano yer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

this one is thinner but darker i think. jay ses he cud see the other 1 more last time but tha was defo an evap!!!!! :)


----------



## xGemxGemx

o lorennnnnnnnnn i sooooooooo wana be bump buddys xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> i just tried but its so thin and faint u cant even see it on his fone on negative ha we both hav shit fones, omgggggg i can really c it tho i hope this is the start of a bfp and not evap!! defo testin in the am!! no more wees or drinks!!

awww ok lv, hahaha mines poo too!!!arghhhhh dnt ur gna make me get butterlfly excited pains hahaha then i start feeln sik!!!haha gdgdgdgdgdggdgd xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx really hope this is it 4ya chick :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

:yipee: :headspin: :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

inooooooooooooooooo i wna b bump buddys so bad too!!!!OH n tha dnt undastand nona this!!!! am glad av got u lot to moan and get all the ttc questions off my chest!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

brad sat next to me today and sed wtf is ttc, af and cd44...hhahaha i went awww it dusnt matter go away hahaha xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

me 2 but i can jus see it bein an evap!!! lol. i reallllllllllllllllllllly hope so, shud show abit mor in the mornin it tha was implantation the other day, so if nothin im jus gonna leave it a while!! omg im prayin it is darker xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahahahaha so funny!!! i kno i sed ' yano ur oh' to my mate the other nite and she went 'my wattttt' lol. and at the clinic today i was like af, ib, hahahahaha had to stop an fink.....im always sayin af 2 my mate at wrk and shes at it ' wtf' hahhahahahaha so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loren

awwww av got everything crossd 4 u babe even my legs!!!!! haha txt me asoon as u pee tmra chick!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> awwww av got everything crossd 4 u babe even my legs!!!!! haha txt me asoon as u pee tmra chick!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx

awwwww thanxxxxxxxxxx hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i will deffo txt ya!!! omg im not gona sleep tonite now cos of a probable bluddy evap!!!!! ahahahahaha


----------



## Loren

gdgdgdgdggdgd.awwwww dnt worry!!!u gta sleep to make tha pee gather the HCG  ;) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Gem, I'm so excited for you! I really hope this is it for you babe. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shaerichelle

oh I long for cd11 lmao. 

she's done ur spell loren?

that's awesome gem. All about the same time:) :hugs:
gem I'd take another one sat. Mine didn't get dark on 2 dif brands the 3rd one it did


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww i do 2 but im not sure if it was an evap. i fort i cud see it b4 10 mins but it was so pinky all over it tuk a wile to settle then 10mins later its ther. cud be an evap tho. omgggggggg i really hope this is it and not a stupid evap!! oh sed he cud see the evap more the other day, i think thas a gud sign as it dusnt look like the other day it looks thinner xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww shan it will come xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

yer sdhan she done mine on the wkend!!and shan ur spell will have been cast now its 1am here :D haha i long dpo neva mind CD shan haha but i undastand chick ur CD11 willb here soon enuff huni!!!!arghhhh stop it ur exciting me too much gem!!!hahah i cnt wait till tmra morning!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thanks for the pma chick!! im off 2 bed now hope its a gdgdgdgdgdgdgdgdgd lol result in the am , luvvvvvvvvvvvv u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

nite nite, il text xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

hahahaha gdgdgdggdgdgdgdgdgdg lol hhahahha all in 1!!!! lol ur welcum huni, spk tmra gud luckkkkkk lv uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ni niteee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

So, I was stupid and did one of those FRER 6 day early tests (at dpo). BFN. I know it is early but I feel "out" this cycle


----------



## Loren

awwwww grab that PMA back lesley!!!!! :hugs: ur not out chick!!!! cumm onnnnnn chin up huni!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hey Loren :wave:


----------



## Loren

iyaaa shey!!u ok? wa tym is it wer u r?x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Loren :) I needed that kick in the rear... Hubby is starting to panic as we have fertility doc appt on wednesday and he is worried he'll be asked to XXX in a cup...!


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Thanks, Loren :) I needed that kick in the rear... Hubby is starting to panic as we have fertility doc appt on wednesday and he is worried he'll be asked to XXX in a cup...!

ur welcum sweety :D :hugs: wel they might need him to, they wouldnt give me anything or help us until they chekd OH's swimmers to rule out that he was the problem, he panicd and we didnt go ahead with it  xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Loren it is 8:57pm where i am. I've been nauseous all day and my insides feel funny


----------



## Loren

ohhh so ur 5 hrs behind us, interesting!!! lol. oooooh sounds gd chick xxxx


----------



## Shey

yup. i also been having cramps


----------



## Loren

arghhhhhhhh dianeeee!!!!ive missed u!!!i thort u wernt gna cum on!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oooer shey wunda wat it cud be?x


----------



## shaerichelle

:hugs: lesley.


1 am..do you gals ever sleep?


----------



## Shey

me too! i wonder wat it could be. i'll give it a couple weeks and see if AF shows or not


----------



## Loren

haha nope its 2.19am now shan haha am waiting for 2.30pm for me film to start xx


----------



## Shey

haha what movie you gonna watch Loren?


----------



## NurseKel

Lesley, that is way early honey. I definitely don't think that means anything at all. Just hold out and test later. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Loren

hahaha shey i ment 2.30am!!! am waitn to watch The Lost Boys!! absoloutly love this film!!!xxx


----------



## Shey

Oh i have both Lost Boys movies on DVD


----------



## Loren

iyaaa kel :) u ok?xx


----------



## Shey

hey ya Kel :wave:


----------



## Loren

ive got 1 on dvd lol didnt no ther was 2 lol, its on sky movies tho so thought y not its feels different watching a film on the tele rather than the dvd haha xx just herd an advert then about the world cup, it sed so many world cup babys!!! so lets hope the non preggo ladies end up concieving world cup babys!!!haha i herd Englands 1st match is with USA lol xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Loren :) I needed that kick in the rear... Hubby is starting to panic as we have fertility doc appt on wednesday and he is worried he'll be asked to XXX in a cup...!
> 
> ur welcum sweety :D :hugs: wel they might need him to, they wouldnt give me anything or help us until they chekd OH's swimmers to rule out that he was the problem, he panicd and we didnt go ahead with it  xxxxxClick to expand...

Yep, dh is panicking but I made an early morning appt so he can't get out of the doc appt. Also, told him I'll leave him for an afternoon in case he needs a few tries... haahahahhahaa!


----------



## MySillyGirls

NurseKel said:


> Lesley, that is way early honey. I definitely don't think that means anything at all. Just hold out and test later. Got everything crossed for you!

Thanks, Kel! I know it is. I was stupid to take it when I did but now I just have a feeling. i have a feeling something might be a little bit wrong that's keeping us from conceiving. but, trying to get out of this funk... :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Shannon, I appreciate it :)


----------



## Loren

hahaha make sure tho that he dusnt ejaculate 3 days prior to ur appointment hun!!!otherwise they might make him go home and cum bk with a sample in few days!hahahahahahaha awwwwww he'll feel violated!!!xxx bless xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Loren and Shey. How are you girlies tonight? I'm doing good.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Lost Boys! LOL!! I am watching 30 Rock here. It is only 8:34! And, I am contemplating going to bed. I had to take my oldest to chicago this afternoon for a casting and also had a He** day at work today. LOL... I am EXHAUSTED!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> hahaha make sure tho that he dusnt ejaculate 3 days prior to ur appointment hun!!!otherwise they might make him go home and cum bk with a sample in few days!hahahahahahaha awwwwww he'll feel violated!!!xxx bless xxx

Good Point! LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Loren

see i cum in handy dnt i haha, its just because thats what they told us to do!!so thort incase u didnt no i'd let u no!!!i love this film!!!scares me stil tho haha.casting for what hun?xx

am fine hun quite tired but want to watch this.glad ur doing gd hun xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> see i cum in handy dnt i haha, its just because thats what they told us to do!!so thort incase u didnt no i'd let u no!!!i love this film!!!scares me stil tho haha.casting for what hun?xx
> 
> am fine hun quite tired but want to watch this.glad ur doing gd hun xx

U sure are handy!!!! Yep, we don't know anything, so good to know :) 

My oldest daughter models for Ford Models in Chicago. She had a casting today for a company that makes caramel apples, caramel corn, etc. She really likes it!! The neat thing is that they get her jobs for places like Sears, Carson Pirie, Kohls, and American Girl. So, I get great professional photos. Not that I'm a proud mama....LOL (can you tell this has been the only highlight to an otherwise crappy day).


----------



## Shey

Hey Kel Im doing ok how you doing?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Her nickname is Birdie
 



Attached Files:







Bird photo shoot 003.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shey

aww she's adorable


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Shey!! This is my youngest baby (my girlie from Russia) :)
 



Attached Files:







Bahamas Atlantis 2010 035.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Loren

:) gdgd, awwwww bless little model!!!! omg lesley she is absoloutly beautiful!!! her hair is amazing to. little angel xxxxx


----------



## Loren

awwww ur yungest looks like a right little madam but she is absoloutly gorgeous to!!!!u must b so proud xxx if u dont mind me asking what do u mean my girlie from russia?xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thank YOU, Loren!! Our team now needs a BOY to keep the estrogen in check. LOL (although I'd absolutely LOVE another baby girlie)


----------



## Loren

awwwwwww haha what are you girls names??got any boy names in mind??xx


----------



## Shey

Aww Lesley they both are adorable. I wanna get my son into modeling but a lot of places here in florida are rip offs.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> awwww ur yungest looks like a right little madam but she is absoloutly gorgeous to!!!!u must b so proud xxx if u dont mind me asking what do u mean my girlie from russia?xx

Thank you! She is lil miss SASS! Haha! This is my daughter Anastasia. We adopted her from Russia in 2005 when she was just a year old. She is just my baby love.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> Aww Lesley they both are adorable. I wanna get my son into modeling but a lot of places here in florida are rip offs.

Shey, hello! Yep, a lot are ripoffs except the big ones which are only in big cities. But, check out Babes 'N Beaus. They are a niche agency based out of Atlanta but, I believe, they cast a ton of stuff in florida. I am not sure the website but google them. They are reputable! Ur son is a doll. You should never have to pay an agency anything in advance to rep your child. :)


----------



## Shey

Thank you Lesley. I will check them out


----------



## Loren

awwwwww how cute haha. awwww i really really respect people like you and ur OH lesley that is 1 of the most selfless things to do ever in this hole world that is so kind!!! :hugs: xxxx infact words cannot describe what adopting a little child is!!!xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren! Aww miss u 2 much to stay away! Haha lost boys! Bet u wish u had ur deluxe to watch it wiv! Hahaha oo er. I knw how u like ur vamps! Hahahaha am a durty biatch lolz. Lesley babe, sillygirl indeed! Far too early 4 a reliable result, u probs wudnt have even implantd yet lol. Ive got my fingerz n toes xd for u tho babe! And hahahaha when u said casting i couldnt help think of spells lol. Kel i give u permission of to bed chick u deserve the rest xxx and ooh so excitd 4 gem! Beta be a bfp, if not i wud boycott those supadrug tests! Hi shey0n shan x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> awwwwwww haha what are you girls names??got any boy names in mind??xx

My girls are Lauryn (haha..like urs but spelled different) and Anastasia "Ani". For a boy, we like the name Roman for my husband's deceased father, but get this...this is weird... My husband's sister also adopted from Russia due to years of infertility. They were matched in 2008 with a baby boy...his name...ROMAN. Even same last name initial. WEIRD! 

So, anyway, now, I like the name Alexander and the name Nicholas since Roman seems to be taken LOL

What about you? Do you have names chosen?? For a girl I like Ella Sophia or Ella Katherine. An aunt who I was very close to was named Ella Louise Katherine. I thought that might be a nice tribute


----------



## NurseKel

Lesley, both your girls are absolutely adorable! That is such a neat story about the name Roman. I like Alexander also. Good thing I'm not having another girl cause coming up with a name would have been difficult.
Hi there Di!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> awwwwww how cute haha. awwww i really really respect people like you and ur OH lesley that is 1 of the most selfless things to do ever in this hole world that is so kind!!! :hugs: xxxx infact words cannot describe what adopting a little child is!!!xxx

Thanks, but, wow, did we hit the lottery...my little one is the MOST AMAZING little chick. I got her little kindergarten report card today and she is aces. A great poem..
"Not flesh of my flesh, nor bone of my bone. But, still, miraculously my own. Don't forget, no, not for a minute. You did not grow under my heart but in it."


----------



## MySillyGirls

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren! Aww miss u 2 much to stay away! Haha lost boys! Bet u wish u had ur deluxe to watch it wiv! Hahaha oo er. I knw how u like ur vamps! Hahahaha am a durty biatch lolz. Lesley babe, sillygirl indeed! Far too early 4 a reliable result, u probs wudnt have even implantd yet lol. Ive got my fingerz n toes xd for u tho babe! And hahahaha when u said casting i couldnt help think of spells lol. Kel i give u permission of to bed chick u deserve the rest xxx and ooh so excitd 4 gem! Beta be a bfp, if not i wud boycott those supadrug tests! Hi shey0n shan x

I am silly. I knew I was sabotaging my confidence when doing this! AND, after reading all your spell stuff, that is what I was thinking too when typing the post. LOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Shey

haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander


----------



## Shey

hey Di! :wave:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Kel!! They are crazy little chicks. Have you guys heard of Sillybandz?? The kids are obsessed with these crazy little plastic bracelets. 

Kel, what is your boy name??


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander

I like Jayden Alexander! We are also considering Jacob Alexander :)


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> awwwwwww haha what are you girls names??got any boy names in mind??xx
> 
> My girls are Lauryn (haha..like urs but spelled different) and Anastasia "Ani". For a boy, we like the name Roman for my husband's deceased father, but get this...this is weird... My husband's sister also adopted from Russia due to years of infertility. They were matched in 2008 with a baby boy...his name...ROMAN. Even same last name initial. WEIRD!
> 
> So, anyway, now, I like the name Alexander and the name Nicholas since Roman seems to be taken LOL
> 
> What about you? Do you have names chosen?? For a girl I like Ella Sophia or Ella Katherine. An aunt who I was very close to was named Ella Louise Katherine. I thought that might be a nice tributeClick to expand...

i like ur little girls way of spelling lauryn!!!its unusual!awwwwww ther lovley names... oooh that is wierd hahaha.i like all ur names hun!!!i love ella!!i wants ella or ellie but my best friend had a little girl 2yrs ago and named her the full title of what i wanted Ellie-Mai!!wasnt happy haha but now i have Millie Louise for my little girl and Jack Anthony James for my little boy. both first names wer just names we like, and Louise is OH's deceased nana and anthony is OH's dad and James is my dad.yerr that is a nice tribute huni :) xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

I LOVE the name Jack for a little boy but didn't go with our last name. LOL


----------



## Shey

MySillyGirls said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander
> 
> I like Jayden Alexander! We are also considering Jacob Alexander :)Click to expand...

haha! my mom came up with jayden and now there are too many jayden's time for new names.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander
> 
> I like Jayden Alexander! We are also considering Jacob Alexander :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha! my mom came up with jayden and now there are too many jayden's time for new names.Click to expand...

There are too many Jacob's now too!! That was our top choice but seems to be too popular now.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren! Aww miss u 2 much to stay away! Haha lost boys! Bet u wish u had ur deluxe to watch it wiv! Hahaha oo er. I knw how u like ur vamps! Hahahaha am a durty biatch lolz. Lesley babe, sillygirl indeed! Far too early 4 a reliable result, u probs wudnt have even implantd yet lol. Ive got my fingerz n toes xd for u tho babe! And hahahaha when u said casting i couldnt help think of spells lol. Kel i give u permission of to bed chick u deserve the rest xxx and ooh so excitd 4 gem! Beta be a bfp, if not i wud boycott those supadrug tests! Hi shey0n shan x

ive missd uuuuuuuuuu lots and lots hahahahah even if i had 1 i havent gt the energy!!!!!hahaha mmm vamps thooo yummy michael in this is the ony nice lukn vamp!!!hahaha thats wa we lv little bit of filth my darling hahaha.how cum ur up late chick??xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK ladies, I'm going to bed!! Have a fantastic night! Think I will be getting up in the morning at 6a!


----------



## NurseKel

Lesley, here are pics of my DD. Her name is Shalie Madison. Our little man will be named Cade William.
 



Attached Files:







Shay b-ball.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 2









Shay grad.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Loren

i wanted my kids to have my second name but OH is having non of it haha and i dont mind u girls nowen my name i wanted them to have Carberry but ther getn OH's second name which is Gerard xxx


----------



## Loren

omg kel ur little girl is gorgeous shes the image of u!!!!and her name is so unusual but really nice!!!and i love cade aswel!!! xxx

ni nite lesley xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

NurseKel said:


> Lesley, here are pics of my DD. Her name is Shalie Madison. Our little man will be named Cade William.

Aww..little Shalie, I can't go to be yet without saying "What a gorgeous girl!" My little dd would kill for that loooonnnngg hair! Btw, Cade is a GREAT boy name!


----------



## Shey

MySillyGirls said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander
> 
> I like Jayden Alexander! We are also considering Jacob Alexander :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha! my mom came up with jayden and now there are too many jayden's time for new names.Click to expand...
> 
> There are too many Jacob's now too!! That was our top choice but seems to be too popular now.Click to expand...

That's cause of the Twilight movies


----------



## Shey

Kel your daughter is also adorable


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> i wanted my kids to have my second name but OH is having non of it haha and i dont mind u girls nowen my name i wanted them to have Carberry but ther getn OH's second name which is Gerard xxx

When you say second name, does that mean a middle name or last name? Gerard would make a great actress or actor last name! lol...so would Carberry though. :)


----------



## MySillyGirls

Shey said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander
> 
> I like Jayden Alexander! We are also considering Jacob Alexander :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha! my mom came up with jayden and now there are too many jayden's time for new names.Click to expand...
> 
> There are too many Jacob's now too!! That was our top choice but seems to be too popular now.Click to expand...
> 
> That's cause of the Twilight moviesClick to expand...

I LOVE Twilight...read the books first now have seen the movies.


----------



## Shey

I took this pic of my son yesterday he wasn't feeling too good then

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs295.snc3/28432_395869141495_621316495_4662871_939922_n.jpg


----------



## Shey

MySillyGirls said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shey said:
> 
> 
> haha Lesley I was gonna name my son Alexander but ended up naming him Jayden Alexander
> 
> I like Jayden Alexander! We are also considering Jacob Alexander :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha! my mom came up with jayden and now there are too many jayden's time for new names.Click to expand...
> 
> There are too many Jacob's now too!! That was our top choice but seems to be too popular now.Click to expand...
> 
> That's cause of the Twilight moviesClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE Twilight...read the books first now have seen the movies.Click to expand...

I've read the books and seen the first two movies and am waiting for the 3rd movie to hit theatres.


----------



## NurseKel

Aww...thank you ladies. I think she's pretty darn cute myself. LOL She is lucky and got her dad's gorgeous blue eyes. Her dad's name is Shane so I took half his name and half mine and came up with Shalie. I thought it was perfect considering she is the best of both of us. Cade doesn't have any special meaning. My DH and I just started making a list together and both really liked it. William is after my daddy since this is will be his only grandson.


----------



## jelliebabie

lesley ur daughters are beautiful, and yours 2 kel! Shey ur son is very cute! Loren am always up late lol. Hahaha thats what hapenz when ur a bum, or a childless housewife to put it politely! Be bk soon x


----------



## Loren

ooo no second name is surname lol, so the babys names would be Millie Louise Gerard and Jack Anthony James Gerard xxxx haha ino thers a famous footballer who plays for Liverpool his second name is gerrard xxx (quite sexy haha) i love twilight to!!!! cnt wait for the new 1 at the end of june xxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> lesley ur daughters are beautiful, and yours 2 kel! Shey ur son is very cute! Loren am always up late lol. Hahaha thats what hapenz when ur a bum, or a childless housewife to put it politely! Be bk soon x

hahahaha heres ya m8!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

awwww thats lvly and so lucky u came out with such a beutiful name!!! jesus mine wud be Lordley hahah or Braren hahaha lordleys gta ring to it haha bt u wont catch me callen my kids it haha.xxxx


----------



## Shey

thank you Di! Loren I cant wait either and i can't wait for the 18th! I get to go to the harry potter theme park in orlando and meet the cast members


----------



## Loren

awwww shey ur little boy is adorable!!xxx


----------



## Loren

arghhh shey u r lucky!!!! its not out here till the 30th!!!xxx


----------



## Shey

Thank you Loren! he looks more like me everyday lol, which is a good thing


----------



## Shey

oh i dont get to see the new twilight movie til the 30th too


----------



## NurseKel

Di, I am jealous. I wish I could have your schedule. I love to sleep in although after years of having a kiddo late is about 8am. At least I still get my naps in some days.


----------



## Loren

oooh i got excited and thort u sed it ws out on the 18th in america haha.

right girlies am goin to bed!!!! av gt fuzzy teeth from drinking too much sprite haha and gta b up real erly gta day out with OH's mum!i dont even go out with my mum hahaha.ni nite girls love u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

haha no Loren i said the 18th im goin to the grand opening of the harry potter theme park at Universal in Orlando


----------



## NurseKel

Good night ladies!


----------



## Shey

Night Kel


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya every1

well it was a bfn this mornin :( af must be late. o well guess il hav 2 wait another 50ish days to see!!! anyway ive decided to take a break from bnb, love all you girls but ttc is takin over my life and i need to concentrate on somethin else insted of ttc 24/7. maybe it will happen 4 me tha way. i hope u all understand, not sure when ill be back on, hahaha maybe soon if i cant keep away, but i want to try. its gona be so hard 4 me this month and i jus need to keep busy with other things. loren, di, jo, rach, kim, shan, lesley, karen and shey hope u all get ur bfps soon. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey girlies Wow way to much to read from last night. 
How is everyone?


----------



## molly85

Hugs Gemma, 
We are allways here if you want us.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Gemma, I completely understand! :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem :hugs: I know how you feel on cd 51 here! Its hard. I am more than fed up now. I am just like whatever. Its just not gonna happen anytime soon. Tired of ttc.


----------



## Loren

iya girls, awww gem :hugs: ino ow u feel with the bnb taken over ur life thats y i giv it a break last month and bleev me it workd a world of wonders!!!!!love u chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

u all ok? my spell arriv ed this morning along with a little charm, my bracelet and a big peice of rose quartz :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

Aww Gem we'll miss ya! don't give up on ttc it will happen

Shan don't give up hope.


----------



## jelliebabie

huge hugs gemma :hug: keep in touch by text at least babe and stay away frm those superdrug tests they are evil to u! Luv u babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls 

hope everyone is ok, I've had a manic day and had to have a nap as feel poop so just checking in now.

Gem so sorry you got a bfn this morning totally understand you taking time of bandb xxxxxx it's funny every cycle I never so much as got a hint of an evap on superdrugs but those horrible FRER's and IC's I got evaps and antibody strips visible which sucked :( :hugs: xxxxx I hope you're ok xxx

Di hi baby how are you? xx


----------



## Wantabean

hi ladies. i have managed to get on here quickly. havent had time to have proper catch up. i promise that next week i will be back properly. my stupid laptop is getting fixed.

i just wanted to let you all know that i love you all very much and am missing you all loads. 

ness i love your scan pic huni

i have 16week scan on tuesday so i will get another pic up providing everything goes ok. 

hope everyone is well


xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Just stopped in to say Hi to everyone looks like I've missed everyone today 

Gem:hugs:

My dh man NESTING is keeping me way to occupied and a little on the crazy side well more so then usual all I can say is he is in for it once MY nesting kicks in if he thinks he is getting out of PAINTING he is sadly mistakeing im creating a mental list of all the stuff he is gonna do and he darn well better have a smile on his face while he does it lol


----------



## molly85

lol Nicole get that man working


----------



## jelliebabie

aw hiya nessie babe. Hi nic, halo me mojo x


----------



## Loren

finally ppl in here!!! haha, iyaaa ness aww hope u feel better!!!bubs is really kikn ur butt!!which is gd!hope and and baby legs r ok sweety xxxxx iyaaa kirstie we miss uuuuuu!!!!! love u too chick hope u n spud r ok, and :D 4 the 16wk scan on thursday :D :D :D cnt eait to c the scan pic xxxxx iyaaaa nicole!!haha awww on ur OH nesting haha bless hope u n baby r ok huni!!xxxxx iyaaa jo u ok huni?xxxxx yeloooooooo Di!! u ok sweety xxxxxxxxxxxx iyaaaaa kellll u ok hun?xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Bed ina minute. have to be up before 6 for work eugh. tooo hot. Ruddy :witch: won't go now


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Loren! How are you doll? I am having a rough day but hopefully it will get better.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren. Glad ur feeling happy babe. Gdnite jojo. Sorry ur having a hard day kel :flower: hows puppy doin? X


----------



## jelliebabie

:nope: :flasher: :bunny: :help: :wine: :wacko: :headspin: :confused: :dust: :crib: :shower:


----------



## Loren

:ninja: :howdy:


----------



## Loren

was about to reply to the others but therv gon!

i was happy haha i keep goin in n out of moods. jekyl n hyde tonight!!!wa u doin huni xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha like ur lil smyleez! Am ok, got chants frm that other spell lady to do 2nite x


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks Di. I had to make an emergency trip to the dentist today. I have an infected tooth that is throbbing and has the whole left side of my face in pain. So I am starting antibiotics today and hopefully they can pull it soon. The puppies are great. I can't believe how big Sadie is getting. She is such a hand full already. I meant to ask you the other day how your hubby is doing now? 
Loren, love the dancing ninja smilie! That is awesome.


----------



## NurseKel

You ladies better be chanting your butts off! We need some new BFPs!!! I am having withdrawals over here.


----------



## jelliebabie

was going a little crazy on my own. Looks like its gona be a quiet weekend in here. Not much going on. Lesley will be testing 2mro, 11dpo! Fxd we get a team :bfp: at last x


----------



## Loren

oooh al reply to ur post now kel.....i'm fine thanx hun :) haha.awwww boooo to the paining tooth!!!toothache is a bitch!!!what do u have to do di?? ino we do!1 of us has GOT to get 1 hopefully lesley tomorow but the girls who are spelling it up thers gota b if not all then atleast 1 of us has gta get bfp end of the month!!!! i done the 1st half of mine yesterday (4/06/10) and ive got to do the rest at 1.30pm.ino i thort that Di!!! and y thank u 4 complimenting the dancing ninja he sed thanx haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

ok so can sum1 tel me right warning..TMI....just went 4 a nessie special haha and wen i wiped ther ws EWCM and i havnt BD'd since about wed afternoon so ino its nt left over spermys????xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww kel big hugs :hugs: nothing worse than toothache! Such an awful pain that you cant escape from or sleep! Poor kellie! Dh is getting better thanks. Have noticed a big difference over the past few days and i would say he has 60% of the paralysis return to normal, so its looking good! Hows sadies biting going? Cookie monster is getting better, i just love her to bits now shes a little sweetie. She jumped in the pond at the park yesterday and was filthy so had a nice bath last nite and she looks like a drowned rat when wet lol its so funny x


----------



## jelliebabie

loren! Its so strange u should say that! I had ewcm 2day and im only cd6!! And never get it til ov day! Maybe the spell is working on our bodies!! X


----------



## jelliebabie

nessie special :rofl:


----------



## MySillyGirls

:) Just popping in to say "hello"! What a crazy day. The kiddies last day of school for summer break and they are racing around the house like madwomen


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya lesley! You testing 2mro babe? X


----------



## jelliebabie

loren babe, u got an email addy? I wil send u the chants i gota do as far to big to put here lol x


----------



## Loren

inooooo i thort that to!!!! am CD12 at the minute seens tho its after midnyt.was gna start BDing cd13 bt do u think we shud start today?madness!!!i just wantd t no wen ya get it ow long afta dya OV?hhahahaha popd right in me ed wena was about to type a number 2 haha thort it sounded a little mor lady likeish haha xxx


----------



## Loren

haha yer hun its [email protected] xxxx


----------



## Loren

iyaaa lesley!!!u ok?haha awwww must b excited t get outa skool for so many weeks haha xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: girls.

Phew applying for passports is alot of work!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, Di! Well, the plan was testing tomorrow and I will but it is feeling a bit of a waste. I wasted another tested today dpo 10. BFN. Not even the faintest hint of anything line-ish. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRr

Loren, hey hey! Yup, they are out until august 23rd:wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan! Its still early lesley chick. Try 12dpo, most people get bfp then. Fxd 4 u! Loren, wil email you. Yes, u shud bd babe. Wnt hurt anyway, or then again knwing what i knw bout brad, maybe it will :rofl:


----------



## shaerichelle

i emailed u Diane.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hi shan! Its still early lesley chick. Try 12dpo, most people get bfp then. Fxd 4 u! Loren, wil email you. Yes, u shud bd babe. Wnt hurt anyway, or then again knwing what i knw bout brad, maybe it will :rofl:

hahahahahahahaahaha to rite hahahaa!!!1 quik rude thing, used the bubble gum lube this morning must say i approve!!!haha ive promised him we'll get a cool shower b4 bed then BD might aswel start tnyt and do it ryt thru till CD20 just to be on the safe side :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Hey, Di! Well, the plan was testing tomorrow and I will but it is feeling a bit of a waste. I wasted another tested today dpo 10. BFN. Not even the faintest hint of anything line-ish. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
> 
> Loren, hey hey! Yup, they are out until august 23rd:wacko:

bloody hell thats 1 long holiday!!!!!xx


----------



## Loren

hi shan y wer r u planing on traveling?x


----------



## shaerichelle

going to India.


----------



## Loren

oooo very nice hun!!!xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren, yah it is. gonna be a looonnnnggg summer. first comes the constant hyperactivity and then the "i'm boorrreeeed"


----------



## MySillyGirls

Di, I have two frers left and I figure what the he**. will use one tomorrow and then maybe one sunday or monday.


----------



## Loren

hahaha true!!!u got any plans wile ther off?xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Lesley I hear ya. LONGGGG Summer and boredom.

Yes I am excited to meet my in laws


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!:wave:


----------



## shaerichelle

well im going to bed. good night


----------



## Shey

aww goodnight shan! sweet dreams


----------



## Loren

ni nite shan xx


----------



## Loren

hi shey xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren, lol, i have them in swimming lessons two times a week for the next two weeks. Gymnastics every tuesday late afternoon. and a summer camp program/daycare in case i need it while I work on tuesday, wednesday, thursday...

think that's enough? today, a neighbor had them come over to her pool. they loved it.


----------



## Shey

hey Loren and Lesley! :wave: how you ladies doing?


----------



## MySillyGirls

shannon, i hear ya... you are in the same boat as me. is your son completing first or second grade?


----------



## Loren

ok so just chekd CP and jesus christ it ws rite ther wen i put the tip of my finger in!!!so not OVing atall yet haha so not BDing tonite xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, hey, Shey! Nite Shan!

OK..I have to sign off for awhile...oh wants to take kids for a walk...


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Loren, lol, i have them in swimming lessons two times a week for the next two weeks. Gymnastics every tuesday late afternoon. and a summer camp program/daycare in case i need it while I work on tuesday, wednesday, thursday...
> 
> think that's enough? today, a neighbor had them come over to her pool. they loved it.

awwwwwww that so makes me wna b a little girl agen!!!!fun filled summer!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

i'm fine thanx shey u??xx

oooh very nice spk soon lesley have a nice wlk xxx


----------



## Loren

do use like my picture on my avatar haha xxx i love it


----------



## Shey

haha Loren very funny avatar you got there


----------



## Loren

haha thanx shey!!

forgot to say, the police nocked today!!! now i live in a nice area!!! called Walton and aparently "youths" which i like to call cheeky little *******s have been going round of a nyt trying door handles to see if ther open!!!and u no what we woke up the other morning about 10am and the porch door was open!!!so sounds like ours had been tried!because we dont lock the porch and the post man dusnt cum til 12 and he just posts them through the porch anyway!!so ive locked the porch aswel tonight oooo they anger me!!!!xxxx on a lighter note iyaaa callie :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> MySillyGirls said:
> 
> 
> Loren, lol, i have them in swimming lessons two times a week for the next two weeks. Gymnastics every tuesday late afternoon. and a summer camp program/daycare in case i need it while I work on tuesday, wednesday, thursday...
> 
> think that's enough? today, a neighbor had them come over to her pool. they loved it.
> 
> awwwwwww that so makes me wna b a little girl agen!!!!fun filled summer!!!xxxClick to expand...

My girls have a lovely little existence LOL


----------



## Loren

hahaha awwww xx


----------



## Shey

aww Loren! that sucks!


----------



## calliebaby

:Hi; Loren!!! I have no chance of catching up with all the pages.
I think you should get it on tonight. Those spermies are strong suckers and can live up to a few days. Every other day from today until cd20 should cover it. Also, you could add in O day if you know exactly when that is.


----------



## Shey

hey callie! :wave: how are you and baby doing?


----------



## calliebaby

We are good. I actually felt pretty good today. Hopefully 13 weeks is the key to my ms going away. I guess this officially makes me in the 2nd trimester today!!!:happydance:
How are you doing?


----------



## Shey

im ok! been feeling like crap past couple of days


----------



## Loren

hey ladies temoed this morning and it was 36.78 shine any light on what tha means hahaha xxx u all ok?xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren I think that is high temp.

Callie congrats on 13 weeks. Would love to see a baby bump. Going to new acupuncturist. She said the other one misdaignosed me and seems new. she gave me herbs they should be here today. she is doing some non traditional points on my fingers and toes elbows and knees mostly..she said to balance my body. Saw her weds.

Good morning gals. I got so sick last night chills, my temp was weird and couldnt move. I slept almost 12 hours. I almost barfed. I was gagging so hard its the weirdest thing ever.

I think I might have ovd. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shan :hi: fxd u hav ovd. Congrats callie. 2nd tri :yipee: heya loren, individual temps mean nothing babe, its a pattern ur looking for! Have u been temping every day as promised? :kiss:


----------



## Loren

oooer shan, fxd u ovd........ooooooh thanx chick...memba i txt u lastnyt sayn brad had dropd it anit went unda the bed and i found it lastnyt afta him saying he neva touchd it!!!so its official temping and recoring in fertility frend as of today :D the weather boilen tho so that myt b y its high shan xxx just done the last part of my spell!!i feel mad haha, ded tingly and happy xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I just broke my chart up after the negative test lol. I was sick of having to see the positive test. So I am on like cd 14 now. kinda lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Loren I hope it works for all of us! Diane did you get the rest of your stuff?


----------



## jelliebabie

good girl loren, temp everyday nw chick! Shan not got my stuff yet! Fxd its here 4 monday. Shan if ur temp continues to rise 4 2 days id say you have ovulated :thumbup: your chart looks nice and steady! X


----------



## Loren

haha shan...thanks huni :) i do to!!!got gd vibes and feelings from thi, uno wen i hold my charm shan i go all light headed like fuzzy its mad haha. happy 13weeks callie!!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i wil!!!i promise!!! scouts honour haha.its too bloody hot today!!!xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I sure hope so. I broke it up from the pregnancy chart because it looked odd and ff would never show me if I ovd. It would be weird that I ovd the same day she cast the spell!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Loren thats awesome it makes you feel that way!


----------



## Loren

ooh shan if u did then wen u do the rest of the spell you'll be pregnant :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh shan, it sounds like its working 4 u babe! And its defo working on u loren. Its strange i had ewcm yesterday 2 and my 2 broken phones mysteriously startd working! Im convinced its the spells. I think were getin our bfps girls! :dance: :yipee: :bfp: :baby: :crib: :dust: how do i get a pet ticker loren? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup I will be. I am still in shock how sick I was last night. chills, shakes, nausea, gagging and passed out I couldnt even stay awake. I am wondering if it was from the spell.

Well I had a dream at the begining of ttc June 16 was a big day for ttc so if I ovd I am testing that day. BTW my bbs hurt so bad right now. My nips especially.


----------



## Loren

yayyyyy me too!!!ive neva had this much PMA for us all ever!!!! :D :D :D :D it wud b fuking amazing (pardon the french haha) if we all tested at the end of the month and it was BFP!!!!!erm clik on my pet ticker and go from ther huni xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Woo Hoo Diane! Thats awesome. I think they are working too!... The pet ticker.. click on Lorens and it will take you to the place she got it.


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Yup I will be. I am still in shock how sick I was last night. chills, shakes, nausea, gagging and passed out I couldnt even stay awake. I am wondering if it was from the spell.
> 
> Well I had a dream at the begining of ttc June 16 was a big day for ttc so if I ovd I am testing that day. BTW my bbs hurt so bad right now. My nips especially.

ooooooooh sounds amazing shan!!!!! awww how long past ov wud u b then hun? and how wierds this!!!since the spel was cast i feel sik and really tired of a nyt :| starts around the same time everynyt!!!! :| haha madness. what does the stats part of the chart mean coz its gota load of pink sqs init :S n i avnt put them ther they start on the chart at CD30-35 this month :S xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

it will be where af is expectd loren x


----------



## Loren

oohhhhhh that makes sense haha, whats the green 1 mean on ur graph then di?xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha loren, thats the predicted start of my fertile period! X


----------



## Loren

ooohh wel u learn sumthin new everyday hahaha.ive got like 3 free days of the vip so its all new t me haha xxx ive emaild ya chick xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren I would be 2 dpo right now. It would be amazing if we all got our bfp!

Did Gem get a spell too?


----------



## Loren

ooo gdgdgd, inooooo it wud be beyond amazing!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D yer gem got 1 too :D xxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome. I hope she is doing ok.

Well I am gonna log off so I can eat and stuff bbl


----------



## Loren

okey doke hun spk later xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

BFN BFN BFN. Blech! Oh well. I have a doc appt this a.m. and a fertility doc appt on wednesday so crossing my fingers that they can offer me insight..


----------



## MySillyGirls

Going to the doc and then lunch and movies with the girls and oh...hope everyone has a fantastic day :)


----------



## jelliebabie

lesley :hug: have a great day sweetheart x


----------



## molly85

hey girlis how are we????


----------



## NurseKel

Callie congrats on going to second tri! Isn't it a great feeling. You are well on your way girl. Glad the MS is starting to pass as well. Now if you're like me you'll be eating nonstop and growing a plump lil bump. 
Di and Loren, I am so hoping your spells work for you. It would be about darn time. I told ya'll I need some excitment so it's way beyond time for some BFPs!
Lesley, hope you get some answers honey. Worse case tell em to give you some Clomid. I can attest to the fact it can work miracles. 
Hey there Molly. Are you feeling better girlie? Hope AF is on her way out the door.


----------



## molly85

Yup I think she's gone. Having to deal with another pokernight 8 men in the house tonight 5 or 6 of them plus matt staying over oh yay and I have been asked to work tomorrow night. sniff my day off has dissapered


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaaaa my gorgeous girlies.....cud not keep away!!! love u all 2 much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

thank uuuuu so much 4 all the sweet msgs yesterday!!! i was really at my lowest yesterday , it was not good hahahaha. i can laff now, but i didnt stop cryin from the moment i got up til i went 2 bed!!! emotional freak!!! i pissed oh off so much, and was such a cow he went to the pub and stopd at his mates!!!! he came home this mornin and 2day he bort me a new top and some jeggins 2 cheer me up!!!!! hahhaha retail therapy works 4 me. was even ment to go his mum n dads 4 tea and i just did not wana see anyone!!! 
soooooooo the witch is stilll NOT here!!!!! but im hopin 4 a good cycle next month.....and gonna temp so i kno wer am up2!!!! im gonna have the most HOTTTTT chart ever!!!! lol 

how are all you wonderful ladies anyway???? i need 2 catch up wiv the gossip ???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies :wave:


----------



## Loren

hey gemmmm!!!!! :D :D :D :D made up uve popd in!!!! awwwww hes a ******* haha but such a sweetie today :) hahaha i apoligize if u take offence haha but thats wa i think of my OH!!haha.she'll come!!and first and last time eva al prayer 4 ur AF hahaha.i'm fineeee just bord and arguen with prick boy!!!u???erm no godd really lol i dont fink gta mind like a siv today!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

NurseKel said:


> Callie congrats on going to second tri! Isn't it a great feeling. You are well on your way girl. Glad the MS is starting to pass as well. Now if you're like me you'll be eating nonstop and growing a plump lil bump.
> Di and Loren, I am so hoping your spells work for you. It would be about darn time. I told ya'll I need some excitment so it's way beyond time for some BFPs!
> Lesley, hope you get some answers honey. Worse case tell em to give you some Clomid. I can attest to the fact it can work miracles.
> Hey there Molly. Are you feeling better girlie? Hope AF is on her way out the door.

hahaha we'll try r best to giv u an excitment magical bfp and beanie lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

4men in the garden discussing what constitutes a midget army how many and how tall a midget is. the great thinkers they are. lol way to hot. 
Great to see you back Gem.
Temping is the way forward just don't have a job like mine


----------



## xGemxGemx

awww loren wats he dun?? yep they r all wankers wen they wana be !! he defo was last nite!! hahaha. just watchin bgt final 2nite wats every1 doin??? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi jo , di and karen xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ooooo 4got 2 say i saw a girl on here said look at this site

beautifulvervix.com thers photos tmi of a whole cycle and 1 of a pregnancy. omggg the one of a whole cycle, shows tha u really cud have ewcm but really its not ov......


----------



## MrsBB1

Hi Gem, so glad you decided to stay, :hugs:

I've just finished af and am getting ewcm and have all the symptoms of ov, including the increased urge to BD. Wonder what's going on???:wacko:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya hun, ummm thas strange!! my councellor told me she used to ov on day 7 tho.....u shud BD now!!! look on the website tho beautifulcervix its soooo good, bit gooey an mingin like but it shows that we do hav more ewcm than we think, i think so anyway!!!!

my af hasnt even showd yet!!! damn witch!!! unless i ovd later on the 24th may an caught the eggy then, but not getin m hopes up!! altho it wud mean implantation was 8dpo the week after and had cramps in my right side the next day, wud make me 12dpo 2day. no sign of her jus lots of lotiony cm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

erm this mite nt make any sense but haha, he sed y is every1 naked today as we wer wlkn towards sum fellas ouse to walk past and as we gt ther the man herd me say...wel not every1 is fully drest like its winter like u and he got all flusterd and flipd on me sayn i made a show of him hahaha silly nob!!!so we argued all the way ome then he didnt tlk t me bt he came dwn b4 n gave me a kiss as i was :hangwashing: to which i replied o u me m8 now yer...fukoff haha. indeed they can b chick!!!watching that too huni i want spellbound to win!!!i missed the 1st 1s tho so dnt no wa they wer like xxxxx


----------



## Loren

iyaaa karen!!xx u ok hun? ooer thats mad that xxx


----------



## Loren

heloooooooo dianeeeeeeeeeeee wa u doin chick??xxxxx


----------



## Loren

right well thanx to u gem, ino have to go and get myself a spectulam, flashlight and a camera hahahah xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls. Just wrote a HUGE post and bnb wudnt let me post it! :growlmad: so i wil cut it down, basically, love u gem glad ur bk!! Were here 4 u and doing this togetha chick! Love u loadz 2 loren. X


----------



## molly85

Eatting buffet food and listening to matt andhis mates play poker


----------



## xGemxGemx

ommmmgggg i know spellbound!!!! comon!!! on frikkin freeaky weird wiv r spells xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

spellbound are the winners! Is this another sign loren! :dust: and more magic dust :dust:


----------



## molly85

any one 4 quiche?


----------



## xGemxGemx

woooooo hoooooooo its a SIGN!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MySillyGirls

Sooo, interesting doc appt. As it turns out, I had a fairly large cervical polyp. They removed it today! I have had these previously but, this could be affecting fertility. Also, they want me to come in for a progesterone test on cd21. If it low, they are going to start clomid. And, dh needs to go to the doc. 

We should be able to take care of quite a few of these things at the fertility appt on Wednesday.

So, progress is made. Things are looking up. But, can most definitely say, this is NOT my month.


----------



## molly85

sounding good lesley


----------



## jelliebabie

wow lesley, sounds like u have made great progress and and going to be joining us in our june/july :bfp: s x


----------



## jelliebabie

quiche jo? Dh is away 2 get me a chinese, so i doubt i will have room, but thanx 4 the offer, luv u x


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol no thanx jo, i hate quiche xxxxx 
awww lesley :hugs: 4 this month but tha sounds gud hun, u wil defo get ur bfp soon im sure!!
i cant believe spellbound won sooooooooo good!! cant wait 4 my letter ive not herd from mia in a while. just looked up on google about no period and it can be due to irregular cycles and not oving!!! whooopey dooo jus my luck !!! xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

i need an avatar hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm xx


----------



## jelliebabie

where can u get avators from? Gem, bfp can be another reason 4 no af! :haha:


----------



## MySillyGirls

:happydance:Thanks, Ladies!! I feel positive!


----------



## Loren

omg it is a sign!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D i felt awful getn a shower b4 because i had to take the bracelet an charm off haha.ooo am up 4 sum quiche jo!!!OH's friend was having a laugh with me on facebook b4 and he sed i feel like a can with brad and i sed nooo ur not!!haha cum on downnnnnn carlllll hahaha then next minute thers a nok at the door he had tuk that as a serious invite and is now upsters with brad hahah, *******!!!love u loads too di!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ooooo lesley atleast now u can really luk forward and alot of PMA for june/july bfp :D :D :D :D :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i robbd myn gem!!!!go lukn on google or ttc websites i scooped my 1 from a lady off a randm ttc site xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

luk at my gorgeous furbabys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ther in the washin basket lol.......smallest one fits in ur hand ............sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hhaahahah loren why r they upstairs??? lols jokin.....im guessin its an xbox or cod thing!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

wats the charm loren? on the bracelet??


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> where can u get avators from? Gem, bfp can be another reason 4 no af! :haha:

lol i wish di, but ive given up all hope!! no real symptoms at all apart from tha pink spotting 5 days ago!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

only time will tell gem! Rolo n beanz are gorgeous! And i see they are now friends!! Aw cute! Hahaha loren, kick him out b4 12, u need spermies! X


----------



## Loren

awwwww ther so cute bt with ther colours i thort ther was mor than 2 hahaha.hahaha bleev me gem!!!! i try nto to go up coz they scare me together!!!ther like lovers then ther like brothers vile haha.its an red ded redemption thing gem!! hahahaha di hes sleepn ova, if i have to have sex with OH wilst squashing carl i will haahhaha xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i have a charm of a little teddy that ive got on the bracelet OH bought me 4 our 1st valentines day and the rose quartz 1 xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Loren said:


> i have a charm of a little teddy that ive got on the bracelet OH bought me 4 our 1st valentines day and the rose quartz 1 xxxxx

awww so cute xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahahahaha loren xx

yer di they r bezzies now hahaha!! 
atleast ther is xbox or oh wud be moanin at me on the laptop 24/7. lol. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

i was tryna put the pix of them on here bt my fne is gay!!!xxxx

hahahaha awwww shud say ad eat ur hed off if it wernt for bnb!!!!!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol we have 4 beds set up in our spare room it's going to be very cozy in there.


----------



## molly85

they are all set up with water bottles teddys and sick buckets


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaaha ye i shud of!!

why u settin beds up jo??? xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

full of sweaty men with alcohol breath and nasty farts!!!tel them to crak a window b4 they leave tomorow haha xxx


----------



## molly85

4 of these guys are staying over


----------



## molly85

windows are openthe house is just steaming tonight


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahahhahaha jo lol u poor woman!!!!

i hate drunk men, even my own haha

hu wants 2 guess when im af is gona sho im gettin impatient?? 
wen dya rekon my spell will be here loren?? think i emailed mia like sunday / monday or sumat xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

erm i think monday babe, i orderd mine friday night and got it the folowing friday!i rekn she will b here hmmm tuesday at the latest monday ther erlist xxxxxxx haha i cnt stand brad wen hes drunk hes such a cheesy annoying freak!!and always vomits without fail xxxx


----------



## molly85

eugh vomit. matts meant to be pacing himself. I have just pulled a quilt up on the sofa. If Igo to bed I won't be up to play taxi.
has you ladies ever had solid puss in your tonsils?


----------



## Loren

haha gdgdgd.erm wat do u mean by that jo?? i use to get little solid yellow balls on my tonsils that wud make me bork and smelt like shit wen they eventually came of the tonsil :| god nos wa they wer hahahaha xxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

ewwwww gross u 2

hahaha jay is the same......disgustin!!! hahaha xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

sounds about right. i have had itbefore but last night i thought they hurt had a look andliteraly just a tinynudge and loads of this stinking solid yelloe stuff came out like amega spot. it ddnt hurt to"pop"but after it was a bit sore I had to finish squeezing it out. Iwish this would happen when I could go to the docs


----------



## xGemxGemx

ewwwwuuugggghhhh
hahahahaha sorry u 2 tha just sounds awful 
right lovelies i was gona stay up but am knackered, callin it a nite xxxxxx
see you all 2moro love yazzzzzzzzzzzzz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hmmn how about af february 2011 gem? You never knw chick, but if she does come, it will be the last 1 in just under a year! When was she casting ur spell gem? She will send your letter after that. My spell was done on wednesday and she sent my letter on thursday but havent got it yet, so must be 2nd class! Sure hope it hasn't been lost! Jo, i dont envy you with all those sweaty drunk men in the house lol x ooh loren, u could get him to join in! :rofl: hahahahahaha kidin, unless ur into that kinda thing! Personally i dont recommend it :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

do u girls mean the dangly bit at the back of ur throat or your tonsils? X


----------



## molly85

lol plenty ofmen here to join us


----------



## molly85

tonsils


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hmmn how about af february 2011 gem? You never knw chick, but if she does come, it will be the last 1 in just under a year! When was she casting ur spell gem? She will send your letter after that. My spell was done on wednesday and she sent my letter on thursday but havent got it yet, so must be 2nd class! Sure hope it hasn't been lost! Jo, i dont envy you with all those sweaty drunk men in the house lol x ooh loren, u could get him to join in! :rofl: hahahahahaha kidin, unless ur into that kinda thing! Personally i dont recommend it :haha:

how the fuk did u squeeze it jo!!!omg ad av deffo thru up!!!!xxxxxxxxxxx

ni nite gemmmmm love uuuuuuuuuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

itl b 1st class diane mine was!!!hahahahahaha he dusnt luk like he cud handle me di ;) hahahha oooooo has sum1 had multiple ppl bump uglys?????do tell haha xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

one in each hole or daisy chaining yummy.
sort of pushing it. andman was it nasty


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahahahahaha jo, you naughty girl! Loren, he cudnt handle u? Haha but there is 2 could u handle them? Ooh er. 3sums, hmm 2 guys is beta than 2 girls but tried it done it, threw the t-shirt in the bin! X


----------



## jelliebabie

i always thought the dangly bit was the tonsils lol. Many people still do! X


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahahahahahahaha jo, you naughty girl! Loren, he cudnt handle u? Haha but there is 2 could u handle them? Ooh er. 3sums, hmm 2 guys is beta than 2 girls but tried it done it, threw the t-shirt in the bin! X

to rite i cud handle them di!!!ive been round the block and back 4 tyms hahaha ony mesn!!!bt i do have alot mor experience than them 2 put together!!!!hahahahaha get on uuuuu!!!!!! ;) ......UH OH just lukd at a picture of my ex (1st eva boyfriend 1st ever love) and i got a tingly hurty pain in me heart!!!! <<< that was not a hart atak b4 u say haha uno wat mean wen i say tha wierd hart feeling about sum1 an a siky i miss u feeling :|  wtf!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

molly85 said:


> sounds about right. i have had itbefore but last night i thought they hurt had a look andliteraly just a tinynudge and loads of this stinking solid yelloe stuff came out like amega spot. it ddnt hurt to"pop"but after it was a bit sore I had to finish squeezing it out. Iwish this would happen when I could go to the docs

It's just old food and gunk from the pockets in your tonsils. at some point, you must have had a tonsil infection that caused pockets. they trap food and grossness and it comes out as little white disgusting blobs. same thing happens when you have your wisdom teeth pulled in the empty holes...


----------



## MySillyGirls

xgemxgemx said:


> luk at my gorgeous furbabys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

adorable!!!


----------



## molly85

awww.Loren.
You dirty girls. 
nooo I can't remember what that thing isbut thetonsils are at the side and go down your throat. I should have kept mymanky sample of puss and wizzed it to the doctors the lats time I had a huge lump they said they would pop it to. I can't have pennicillin so tonsillitisis just not good


----------



## molly85

oh gross lesley they are on my list of things to have done under general anesthetic. yup I have had loads of infectionsand theselumps leavemorebumps. I think it might be popcorn that does it but they come up really quick


----------



## MySillyGirls

I know...I've had them too Jo. I did ask the doc and that's what they are. nothing you can do about them, except they do sell this little thing that shoots water into them to clean them. LOL...ick!


----------



## MySillyGirls

that "thing" that dangles is called an uvula. everytime my oh has a hangover, his swells and gags him a bit. hahaha

jo, i can't have penicillin either


----------



## calliebaby

Wow Jo. Your gag reflux must be unreal!!! Your OH is one lucky man!!!:haha:


----------



## Loren

calliebaby said:


> Wow Jo. Your gag reflux must be unreal!!! Your OH is one lucky man!!!:haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Loren

argghh i am so totally pisd off x


----------



## calliebaby

What's wrong?


----------



## Loren

its silly really and its mor jealousy but, thers a 19/20 yr old girl on here, whos given birth 15weeks ago and got another bfp yday but thing is she was actualy trying :| :S its silly wen u right it down and i shudnt b jealous bt ah wel lol xxx


----------



## calliebaby

That can't be good for her body.


----------



## calliebaby

I'll be back in about 15 minutes. I suddenly need cookie dough ice cream.:wacko:


----------



## Loren

ano i thort that to!but she was actually like trying 1 month after she gave birth!!!and was acting as if she hadnt even had a child wen her AF turnd up :| ad b bloody greatful 4 the 1 i had just ad xxx


----------



## Loren

calliebaby said:


> I'll be back in about 15 minutes. I suddenly need cookie dough ice cream.:wacko:

hahaha okey doke xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie I wrote this earlier to you..

Callie congrats on 13 weeks. Would love to see a baby bump. Going to new acupuncturist. She said the other one misdiagnosed me and seems new. she gave me herbs they should be here today. she is doing some non traditional points on my fingers and toes elbows and knees mostly..she said to balance my body. Saw her weds.


----------



## Shey

hello ladies! :wave:


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you Shan. I am still not sure how to upload pics from my camera onto my computer, but after I do, I will post some.
That sounds really promising about the new acupuncturist. I hope that she is able to help you.:hugs: Do you feel more comfortable with her?


----------



## shaerichelle

You are welcome.

Yes lots more. She said I was wiped out for few days because my body is becoming normal. I am taking a mixed herb thing with 5 herbs and they are disgusting tasting.
Are you gonna find the sex out?

Hi shey.


----------



## Shey

how are you feeling Shan

How's it going Callie?

Hey Loren! :wave:


----------



## Loren

hi shey :wave: xxxx


----------



## calliebaby

Hi Shey.

Yeah, we are going to find out on July 22nd. It is going by so fast. It's crazy. 
Herbs definitely taste horrid, but they can be wonderful. I am glad you have found a practitioner that you like.


----------



## shaerichelle

Woot. I will be in India then! So I hope to check and look or maybe someone can email me!

Shey much better no chills and passing out lol

Hi Loren


----------



## calliebaby

When do you leave/get back?


----------



## jelliebabie

hi callie, shan n jo :hi: just remember loren, theres always a reason why an ex is an ex :hug:


----------



## Loren

yayyyyy jusr had a go of a soft cup 4 the 1st tym!!!!how do u no if its in the right place??as i pulld it out i got a nice surprise!!!!!!a whitey coloured blob of the stringiest CM ive eva played with!!!!!!! :D :D xxxxx


----------



## Loren

hi shan :) xxx

yayyyy 4 the gender scan in july callie :D :D :D xxxxx

ino sweety but with him bein my 1st lv hes always gna b sumwer in me ed or heart haha litle ******* wont do 1!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I am not sure of our exact dates yet Callie.


----------



## Shey

That's good Shan

Wow Callie that is great! can't wait to find out.

how's it going Loren


----------



## Loren

fine thanx shey just siting here thinking of EWCM i had to bin it quick because i was getting too excited at how far it stringed hahahaha xxxxx u? xxxxx


----------



## Shey

just watching old episodes of criminal minds and drinking ginger ale and see if it helps my nausea


----------



## shaerichelle

alight ladies going to watch a movie

Night Diane:)


----------



## Shey

Night Shan


----------



## jelliebabie

night shan. Congrats callie 13wks! Amazing chick x ok sorry ur feeling sick shey! Do u think you have picked up ur sons virus? I knw loren, 1st loves. Dam them lol. First cut is the deepest and all that jazz x


----------



## Loren

nite shan
sorry u feel ill shey u must have caught it from ur son xx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> night shan. Congrats callie 13wks! Amazing chick x ok sorry ur feeling sick shey! Do u think you have picked up ur sons virus? I knw loren, 1st loves. Dam them lol. First cut is the deepest and all that jazz x

indeedy doody!!men pfft!!!xxxx


----------



## Shey

Idk what it is but i'll see if it goes away. I don't have fever and my son did. my son had fever and diarrhea, me I have nausea,sore throat,twinges and heartburn


----------



## jelliebabie

viruses effect everyone differently babe. Hugs. Hope u feel better soon! Is ur son better? X loren huni, aw hugs to u 2! Love ya chickilydooda x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> viruses effect everyone differently babe. Hugs. Hope u feel better soon! Is ur son better? X loren huni, aw hugs to u 2! Love ya chickilydooda x

thanx chickennnn!!! :hugs: love u lots munchkin!!!!!xxxx didu read my post about the soft cup!!!how do i nooooo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

are u usin concieve plus 2? What did u say bout the softcups again babe? X


----------



## Shey

thank you Di! hows your furbaby?


----------



## Nessicle

morning my lovelies! 

how is everyone? sorry I've not been on much felt pretty crap all weekend still battling a bloody headache! 

anyone want to update me? hope youve all had a good weekend xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning girls xo

Nessie, I know about the headaches! Ouchhhh. Keep reminding yourself it's probably due to hormones, but those are what's keeping bubba nice n safe!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks sweetie - every time I feel crappy I look at my scan pics to remind me that it's for bubs :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yep! It's a good reminder, for sure. 

Well I'm off to my nephews 5th bday..this oughta be fun lol. 

Ttyl xo


----------



## Nessicle

aww ha ha have fun chick!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

jelliebabie said:


> hmmn how about af february 2011 gem? You never knw chick, but if she does come, it will be the last 1 in just under a year! When was she casting ur spell gem? She will send your letter after that. My spell was done on wednesday and she sent my letter on thursday but havent got it yet, so must be 2nd class! Sure hope it hasn't been lost! Jo, i dont envy you with all those sweaty drunk men in the house lol x ooh loren, u could get him to join in! :rofl: hahahahahaha kidin, unless ur into that kinda thing! Personally i dont recommend it :haha:

hahaha i wish. still no witch???

di, mia didnt say a date she just said my spell had gone well and it had been cast or somethin similar...... and that my letter would be with me shortly lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Morning ladies havent been on much my deck that was just suppose to get a new floor is now in the process of all new railing and steps lol and internet has been out again GRRRR hope everyone is doing great I've MISSED you all I hope to be on more this week


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Nicole Hi Gem!


----------



## shaerichelle

No ov for me I guess.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi gemma, hi shan. Missed you loads too nicole :hug:


----------



## jelliebabie

congratulations on the 19weeks nicole and brandy. Gemma, maybe we will both get our letters on Monday fxd x


----------



## Loren

alo alo alo alo!!!! iyaaa gem, ness, brandy, nicole n shan!!!dianeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :D

missed all u girls lots!!!! sorry 4 the hedaches ness n brandy!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ty Di n Loren <3


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaa loren, ness, di, brandy, shan an nicole :)

cant believe use r nearly 19 weeks an nessie is 12 woooooooo
sooooo hope the spells r ere soon 2 di, cant wait!!! howa u feelin shan?? me and oh just BD in hope 2 bring on the witch hahaha cd43 dragggggiinnnnnggggggggg!!!!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

im just doing ok. Getting pissed at my body like you Gem! Day 53 and no ov


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Heya Gemmy..how you doing?

Shan :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Brandy.

I cant say a lot on here like I used to. "aislinn" could be lurking..


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya brandy and shan xxxx

im okay thanks hunny, itsss so poo waitin, how r ur headaches?? still bad :hugs: xxxxxx
i dont think i ovd yano, never had a majorly big ewcm surge this month, but tuk my temp this mornin and it was 36.9 which is high 4 me so mayb i did. 

what happened with aislinn?? did i miss somethin?? xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

no ov yet shan??? hav u bled since u mc?? xxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

oooooooo cramp in my lower abdomen, think she is coming!!! :happydance:
hahahahha xxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

oh is takin me out 4 tea, gotta go get ready. speak 2 u all later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

have a good nite gem! Hope she arrives soon or you get a surprise :bfp: hi shan, itll hapn chick. U have had loads 2 help u nw! Lorrreen!! :kiss:


----------



## shaerichelle

gem no af. Aislinn was my dh ex gf stalkn me.

I sure hope soon. My patience is slowly leavn.


----------



## jelliebabie

shan, wether we have patience or not it will happen, be happy babe :kiss:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

It will happen!!!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

omgggg finally got tha internet bk on!!!!

omffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffg!!!! wat about aislinn?? ur dh ex???? stalkin u!!!! how did ya find out??? hmmmmm she wasnt on much was she.....i didnt spk 2 her much !!!!

no witch??!!?? grrrr we wer sat in the pub an i was finkin shessss here but then wen the loo an its jus cm or ohs junk lol but id had a bath and a gud wipe afta BD today! hu knos!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> no witch??!!?? grrrr we wer sat in the pub an i was finkin shessss here but then wen the loo an its jus cm or ohs junk lol but id had a bath and a gud wipe afta BD today! hu knos!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl:


----------



## Loren

wierdly enuff gem she wasnt on much and uno wen u luk at her past posts ther in no other thread but this 1!!!xxxxx booooo to AF!!!!! did u ava nice day sweety?xxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya ye it was gud!!!! me an jay had anuva row this morniin, he finks its me!!! im sayin its hormones NOT me hahahahaha!!! ummmmm ye she never used 2 talk much to anyone part from shan, i remeber that, fort fine snotty cow tbh hahahahaha, remember askin her sumat an she just ignored me!!! how rude lol. hows ur day been chick?? im so tired tonite, cant wait 2 sleep later, back to work this week but its a nice shorty week!! omggg wen i came outta tha gym this mornin, these 2 cute oldies in the changin room wer avin goin on wiv themselves soooo funny, talkin bout wen she'd had a mc years ago!! she must been 60 odd. anyway shes goin......ya just gotta jump back on avnt ya hahahahahaha, laffin wiv her mate lol!!!! an she said, just gotta get on with it and get at it agen!!!! and she said she ad another!!! awwww bless!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

hey girls. 
Emergency night shift so am here inbody spirit is still on the pillow


----------



## xGemxGemx

hey jo u okay babe xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha jo. Ere in body! Haha. Gem! Hahahaha the oldies talkin bout that! Thatll be u n loren in those changing rooms in 50yrs frm now! :rofl: i think u shud accidently poas if theres 1 lyin around! Heya loza! Dried ur eyes yet babe? :hugs: x


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahaha there r none in this house di!!!!!!!!! im 2 scared 2 see another bfn!!!!!!! just gonna sit this one out now!!!! maybe il test thur / fri if shes still not here!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

aww you lot.
I amtotally rubbish just tierdhave to be on the late tomorrow tooooo.
And need to ride the baby express at some point thankfully she has thorouly 
pissed off now.
Sorry I'not up to date girls. I amsoo ready to be a mum our spareroomwas perfect for a sleepover last night


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha jo. Ere in body! Haha. Gem! Hahahaha the oldies talkin bout that! Thatll be u n loren in those changing rooms in 50yrs frm now! :rofl: i think u shud accidently poas if theres 1 lyin around! Heya loza! Dried ur eyes yet babe? :hugs: x


----------



## molly85

hmmI thought I had watery cmnow its telling me I am fertile


----------



## xGemxGemx

awwww jo :hug: u will be a mum, u need 2 go BD


----------



## molly85

not at work thou. If I have the energy tomorrow night I will be there like a shot


----------



## jelliebabie

watery IS fertile jo! Go ride that early morning train when u get home, just make sure it aint a Virgin 1 :haha: gem, aw, i say test wednesday. I knw every1 is difrent but the cycle i didnt ov wasnt any longer than normal! Im praying u have a special beanie in there x


----------



## Loren

hey girlie gooo's my eyes r dry haha, awwww hahahahaha at the little oldies bless....hahahhaha ppl wud pass out at myn and gems convos wen wer older hahahaha.just purchased myself a gail reading :D :D :D :D yay haha wa u all doin?? glad u had a gd day gem!!!!and poke him in the eye next time he argues with u its not ur fault its the invisible witch!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

hmmm question able it could have been sweat. no pains etc temps not right for Oing . No time for the early morning train 7hours between shifts yikes


----------



## MySillyGirls

New puppy photos!!
 



Attached Files:







6-5-10 pups.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Loren

omg lesley they are amazing!!!!!but ur gna set me off again i watched marley and me for the first time earlier on haha they are so so so adorable!!!xxxxx


----------



## molly85

So cute lesley.
Ican't bring my self to wotch marley and me yet


----------



## jelliebabie

just tell matt to abuse u while u sleep :rofl: ive woken to a jockey on top many times hahahaha lol. Ooh er. Yah loza. U n gems convo wud be x rated! A rite pair a Dirty wrinklies! Hahaha, 'remember they effin softcups? Theyd fal out ma chuff now there no elastic left in it, that dam brad his wullie wiz so BIG! He cany get it up any more! Need 2 get sum a thoze blue pilz, wit they cald, aye, viagra,' hahahahahaha


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jo and Loren, I read the Marley book and then saw the movie right after my beloved golden retriever passed away (self-sabotage again). I BAWLED!!! 

Di, you are a bit randy today, girl! LOL

Anyway, we are going to pick up the baby (pup) on 6/27!! A little bit of good news. I thought we wouldn't be able to get her until 7/10.


----------



## molly85

lol funny.
Goodlord hed loose it if I caught him doing that


----------



## molly85

Aww matt caved and said I could have a second dog when we havea bigger house and garden 2 years is tooo long tho


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO Diane :shock:
Wowzah

My DH needs the opposite of viagra. lol

my ovaries, yes both are hurting!


----------



## jelliebabie

omg lesley! I want one! :cry: NOW! Hahaha. They are absolutely adorable. The look more like labs just nw rather than goldens! So cute! Took the Cookie monster to the park 2nite and she had so much fun playing with a dogue de bordoux pup! It was 1 wk older than her, they where SO cute 2getha! U must be so excitd lesley. U thought of names yet? X


----------



## molly85

Pupppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh, double ovary pain shan, cud that be double trouble headin ur way?? Bout time we had twins on this thread! Haha


----------



## jelliebabie

tell him u want a pup NOW jo! X oh and a dogue de bordoux 4 any1 who doesnt knw is a Turner and Hooch dog x x x x x


----------



## shaerichelle

Um twins run in my family Diane..My grandma had twins.


----------



## shaerichelle

bbiab.


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh lil tanned dark hair twinnies, 1 boy 1 gal lol x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Get a puppy, Jo!!! We could be puppy-buddies (instead of bump buddies...ok, i know, lame).

Anyway, Di, i loved the dog in Turner & Hooch!! :) We are think about the name Bialy (sp?) which is polish for white. The papa dog is a white golden from Poland and momma is an american golden from the VA blind institute.


----------



## molly85

lol I dn't think he will let me though friends of ours parents breed daschunds. They are mega exspensive


----------



## MySillyGirls

Jo, ya gotta get a real dog you can get your arms around. a lab, a boxer, something big!


----------



## molly85

molly hatesbig dogs she would have to train it. the springers next door are huge but she loves them


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha jo. Just make sure its small when u get it. I personally prefer x breeds. Or mongrals as they are derogatoraly called. Hahaha x


----------



## molly85

I have always had a thing for sausages dogs might have to wait until I am old. matt wants a big dog at somepoint or a cat


----------



## Loren

ooooo euuwww mongrls remind me of the walls sausage dog :| i h8 them dogs, patterdales or stn we use to have 1 n so did brad orrible lil ankle biten inbred little nasty barking *******s phew rant over!!!haha yes i do not like them hahah xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol I am very lucky with molly she barks at the door and cats thats it. she will only bite small fluffys and large dogs when she feels threatened otherwise might as well be a eatting and shitting cuddly toy


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha loren, mongrals aint a breed ya knw! Lol. Do u think my guess at ur convo 50yr frm nw was pretty accurate? Hahaha x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> ooh lil tanned dark hair twinnies, 1 boy 1 gal lol x

lol that would be nice:happydance:


----------



## molly85

awwmy friends mum is breeding mini daschunds for august


----------



## molly85

shit right hip pain it better be hip pain


----------



## jelliebabie

august bfp jo! Beautiful Fat Puppies hahahaha. X


----------



## molly85

lol.Matt is determindly saying no. Like \\mini daschund is really a dog. they are tiny


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo hip pain can be a sign of ovulation


----------



## molly85

Just foundout my friendis jumping on the ttc train this month sooopleased we have been talking about it for ages


----------



## molly85

I know today is not a good day for that


----------



## MySillyGirls

OK...mongrels are great! I have a golden retriever/chow mix (my elderly dog)...she is fantastic but not great with kids until she got older. We are going with the golden retriever for the predictability.


----------



## molly85

they are usually dead soft.


----------



## MySillyGirls

girls, we are talking about two different things. LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahaha loren, mongrals aint a breed ya knw! Lol. Do u think my guess at ur convo 50yr frm nw was pretty accurate? Hahaha x

haha inoooo its diff dogs in 1!!!lol but them patterdales luk like wa u think a mongral wud luk like!!haha.Mias 1 of a few who r full breed!i was surprised her breeds usualy crossed with a pitbull!!hahahaha well alls i can say Di id u can deffo c the future hahahahaha xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

girls your bonkers. I think I have a sad man at home his friends pointedout how much weight he has gained


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha loren, and i bet u are psychic 2! Guess where im on my way bak frm? The ugliest dog ever? Airdale terrier! Google it x


----------



## molly85

eugh airdale.
Asda????? Chinease?


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahahahahahahah jo got it b4 me!!!i was gna text u b4 wen i noticed u wernt on to say r u in asda hahahahahahahahaha.eeeee english bullterriers r vile to!!!!!!and afghan hounds!!!eeeeeeee make me bork!!!! me and brad have just been talking we wna get the hole money behind us and babies then wer gna get married wen wer 30ish in hawaii!!!! :D this song gave me the inspiration haha i loveeee elvis's film blue hawaii and i adore these 2 songs!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA97HABDsOQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxAZflKnkT0&feature=related


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha indeed! Jo got it 1st well dun chick! Haha. English bull terries have faces like sharks! Wudnt wana mess wiv 1 of those! Afghans aint even dogs! They r the result of a scientific experiment gone wrong! Man they r 1 ugly fookerz x


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! :wave:


----------



## molly85

It ate message again


----------



## molly85

Diane howis asda open now?


----------



## Loren

most asdas r now 24hr jo!!!ive got 1 by myn aswel they r really handy!!! o god afghan hounds r afghan ppl covered in hair ther fukn vile!!!! yuk!!!! hahaahahaha funi wa did u go to asda 4 tnyt lv? hahaha i love u!!! iyaaa shey xxx


----------



## molly85

Hey Shey,
Not on a sunday night they aren't Sunday trading etcunless its a scottish thing. Loren go on FB I have uploaded somepics


----------



## Shey

hows it going Jo?


----------



## Loren

am off for my bd fill!!!ni nite skids love u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

nite to you skiddy


----------



## molly85

Soz she I'm good. Hows you?


----------



## Shey

im ok


----------



## molly85

is LO better now?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Howdy


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyyyyaaaa hows every1 today??
imm off in 2 wrk back at lunch time!! :happydance: 
sooo i woke up at 3am last nite dyin 4 a piss, prob cos drank 2 much ribena b4 bed, cud not sleep so restless an my legs ache. anyway wen i got up 4 a piss, i wiped an ther was the teeniest bit of pink wen i wiped so i fort :happydance: shes here!!!! and that i wud be fully on this mornin......but no NOT af!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!! maybe she will appear today, i am huge!!!!! cant wear half my clothes cos my belly is bloated!!! and i look like a div cos thats wer i carry my lil bit of chub, and wiv m skinny arms and legs i luk ridiculus hahahahaha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Have you tested again, Gem??


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend? 

Gem wtf? what is going on eh?!xx


----------



## Loren

hi ness!! u ok?xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Loren chick! 

Yeah i'm ok just very tired again today and feel poop but I'll live! How's you? xx


----------



## Loren

awwww hope u feel better chick!!!bubs is kikn ur butt isnt she!!!!!!:hugs:

am ok thanx huni, very positive this month!!!startd using softcups 2days ago :D so fx'd!!neva thort ad jump off the bed after the bum pillow thing haha an not feel a spill and not feel the soft cup inside!!! how do u no its in properly and its pt the spermies wer its ment to rest??xxx


----------



## mommaof3

Morning ladies well the porch is done now he has moved on to PAINTING GRRR GRRR GRRR and seems to need my company while he does it all I dont know why my feet swell so bad just sitting watching and handing a few tools to him must be the heat


----------



## Nessicle

bless ya nicole - send some of that heat this way it's cold again now! brrrr!!


----------



## Nessicle

Loren said:


> awwww hope u feel better chick!!!bubs is kikn ur butt isnt she!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> am ok thanx huni, very positive this month!!!startd using softcups 2days ago :D so fx'd!!neva thort ad jump off the bed after the bum pillow thing haha an not feel a spill and not feel the soft cup inside!!! how do u no its in properly and its pt the spermies wer its ment to rest??xxx

Thank you sweetie - yeah she is but I know if I feel pants it means all is good with bubs so I take some comfort in that fact :haha: I just don't want to be in work when I feel like this just want to be laid down in bed. Finishing at 3 though thankfully! 

Excellent attitude honey! I know it's great not to have that trickle afterwards! As long as when you insert your middle finger you can feel the rim behind your pubic bone and you don't get any leakage then it's in the right place sweetie :flower: xx


----------



## Loren

Nessicle said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> awwww hope u feel better chick!!!bubs is kikn ur butt isnt she!!!!!!:hugs:
> 
> am ok thanx huni, very positive this month!!!startd using softcups 2days ago :D so fx'd!!neva thort ad jump off the bed after the bum pillow thing haha an not feel a spill and not feel the soft cup inside!!! how do u no its in properly and its pt the spermies wer its ment to rest??xxx
> 
> Thank you sweetie - yeah she is but I know if I feel pants it means all is good with bubs so I take some comfort in that fact :haha: I just don't want to be in work when I feel like this just want to be laid down in bed. Finishing at 3 though thankfully!
> 
> Excellent attitude honey! I know it's great not to have that trickle afterwards! As long as when you insert your middle finger you can feel the rim behind your pubic bone and you don't get any leakage then it's in the right place sweetie :flower: xxClick to expand...

yerrr true true true!!!!!!gdgdgdgd u cn go ome and get in ur jarmys!! best feelin ever wen ur cold and tired is to get home and do that!!yep yep wen i put my finger in i can feel the rim behind my pubic bone, but sumtyms wen i wlk now and agen i can feel like a treakley feeling inside but nothing has cum out of me :S but its that feel as if it has :S xxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Nessicle said:


> bless ya nicole - send some of that heat this way it's cold again now! brrrr!!

Oh Nessie if only I could thankfully its cooler today and ALOT less humid and dh is back at work so im takeing it easy today. I would love a nice long nap but my lo is just like his daddy always has to be busy and if this baby is as bad as they are im in trouble lol


----------



## mommaof3

9 more days and I bet they will drag by


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, the witch reared her head just on time. Here we go again! Onward to June/July! Fertility appt this wed.


----------



## mommaof3

sorry lesley but at least you did get some answers the other day and have your appt with the fertility :hugs:


----------



## Loren

iyaaa nicole!!! u ok?xx

aww am sorry :witch: turned up sweety, but ur getting help this cycle!!!so hears to a june/july :bfp: :wine: xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

sorry Lesley I hope your fertility appt goes well though :flower: 

Aw Nicole hope your next LO sleeps more for you lol! 

Loren sounds like you have the softcup in right chick. you might feel a trickle of semen but all the spermies will be in the right place :thumbup: 

only an hour and I can go home not that I've done anything anyway today!x


----------



## mommaof3

Hi Loren doing good hun how bout you sounds like youve been a busy ttc girl 

Nessie I read this somewhere and its always stuck with me the last good nights sleep you get is the night you got pregnant lol but it is easier with your first you can rest when your pregnant and home from work then when they get here you SLEEP when they sleep even if you havent had a shower or your house is turned upside down


----------



## Shey

Morning ladies! :wave:


----------



## mommaof3

morning Shey


----------



## Loren

thank god 4 tha then ness!!haha and thanx hun i only no of u who uses them lol.xxxxxxx

gdgdgdgdgdgdgd!!!glad ur ok hun!!yup i have indeed nicole haha!!! just got my reading from gail :D xxxxx


----------



## Shey

how you doing this morning Nicole and Loren?


----------



## mommaof3

aww Loren with all your reading and spells and softcups im sure this will be your month we need some BFP's im suffering withdraw here lol 

Doing good Shey are you feeling better


----------



## Loren

am fine thanx shey u?xx

she said 

Your showing as content, peaceful and quite a general happy path overall here, but the need for children can make you feel quite pressured at times around your own emotions and your partners, but this feeling is soon to end for you, because Im clearly showing a conception on the way

I feel your first child will be a boy, and I also get from spirit a vision on this little chap dressed in red, I see alot of red around him in colour actually, the initial M is relevant to him, and I also pick up the number 24 and 32 as relevant too, spirit show him as blonde haired, but this will change in time, and really long nails when he is born, sometimes spirit can show the oddest things, but its sent as a validation for when that time comes, that they are around because of information they gave you before hand, so to speak

So I see the month of August for your conception, although it may be your July cycle you actually fall pregnant here, your going to be large, sorry not really the best way to put it, but you are going to carry alot of weight throughout your pregnancy, but you will soon lose this, and its a small price to pay for the joy your son will bring

I then see 2 further pregnancies for you, which are both girls, and June 2013 is your birth date for your first, and 2015 around March is when you will conceive your 2nd and a Christmas time or New year Birth as I see celebrations around you of christmas or new year at the time of your labour


----------



## Shey

Nope Nicole still feeling nauseous
yesterday when I went into the pool had weird feeling in my stomach


----------



## Loren

wtf is with the finger nails thats alarmn me haha and the weight during pregnancy :| al take it because atleast by the sounds of things al be eating properly but stil grrr lol xxxxxxxv if it cums true xxxxx


----------



## Shey

haha Loren Idk some babies when they are born have nails and tend to scratch themselves but their nails arent that long


----------



## Loren

am gna have a baby with edward scissor hands rnt i!!!lol xxx


----------



## Shey

haha you are funny Loren


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Loren my lo had long nails we had to trim them the day after he was born the hospital wont trim them i meen they will wack his forskin off his little man but wouldnt trim his nails so dh had to run to the store and buy infant nail clippers he kept scratching his self every time he got his hands out of the little cuffed undershirt


----------



## mommaof3

Shey there has been a stomach bug going around here dh and his bil have had it and my lo had a touch of it also I wouldnt know if ive got it since my ms still hits be out of the blue lol


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Loren at the extra weight part I get HUGE and look all puffy I dont look good pregnant I seen a girl in the ob office and I bet she wore a size 2 didnt even look like she had been pregnant let alone just had a baby 2 weeks ago GRRR is all I can say to that


----------



## Shey

The :witch: hasn't got me. and last time i had that feeling in my stomach i was prego with my son.


----------



## mommaof3

when will u test shey


----------



## jelliebabie

from what i can see on your chart shey i dnt think u have ovd yet. So doubt its pregnancy yet babe but could be wrong. Try taking the overide off ff and see if it gives u crosshairs x


----------



## Loren

awwww nicole!!!!bless ur LO!!!!and i hate ppl who dnt gain during pregnancy but complain theyve gaind weight and the ones who r like a stick like 5weeks after birth!!!wtfff!!!!haha xxxxxx dianeeeee :) :rofl: xxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Lol I know Loren just makes you mad doesnt it oh well if I gain more then just a little weight its all worth it then I can make my kids feel bad when there older I cant do the I was in labor 30 hours with you so Ill just say I gained 50 pounds with you and my ass got the size of a small car and my toes looked like small sausages lol


----------



## mommaof3

Diane honey how are you


----------



## jelliebabie

hi nicole. Got my spell today. I am now protected against black magic and any1 who tries to do anything against me gets it back x3 hahaha so you have all been warned! :rofl: heya lozd :kiss: i keep peein myself when it think of baby edward scissor hands givin u a c section when he decided its time to enter the world hahahahaha


----------



## mommaof3

Lol Diane sure hope you have warned your dh he better watch out


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole, if i gain more weight when pg they are gona have to get a custom built bed to take my weight and a crane to get me out the house haha x


----------



## jelliebabie

oh nicole he has been warned what will happen if he tries to stand in my way of getin pg by refusing to hand over the essential goods haha


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry bout af lesley!! But i feel positive things coming ur way now :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

where is everyone?


----------



## mommaof3

lmao Diane I made my dh take me to the store so I could buy a cake all I want to eat is stuff I shouldnt UGH


----------



## mommaof3

I really hate to see how much weight Ive gained at the dr office I usually just look away when they put me on the scale oh well ill worry about the weight after the baby gets here fresh fruits and vegatables are starting to come in season here so hopefully the baby decides it would like something healthy lol


----------



## mommaof3

ill bbiab gonna go do some laundry


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi all..

Diane did your letter come?

I havent looked in my mail yet.. But it only took 2 days for you to get your card. Its funny how there is always a guest on the thread no...

Hi Lesley.

Well ov pains real bad last night and today and temp drop this am.. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh cake nicole! Its gota be a girl! X


----------



## Loren

hahahaha awwwww bloody el!!!i cant afford to put anymor weight on!!!but as every1 says uve got an excuse wen ur preg haha i have no excuse at the min hahaha.hahahha o god i am wierd right and i no i will do this!!asoon as i get my 1st contraction al b on ere and txt who numbers i have and when i have literally pushed the baby out and had a cuddle ect al txt the finger nail, sex and hair to every1 who i can hahaha.xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

oooooh cake nicole!!!wa kind of cake??xxx


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Diane did your letter come?
> 
> I havent looked in my mail yet.. But it only took 2 days for you to get your card. Its funny how there is always a guest on the thread no...
> 
> Hi Lesley.
> 
> Well ov pains real bad last night and today and temp drop this am.. We will see what tomorrow brings.

ur in america tho shan mias in england thats y we got rs within days so dnt worry if it takes a little longer.ino!! y wud u stumble across this thread?? :S ggdgdgdd i hope its OV hun xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

She is still stalking me Loren. It sucks. 

Yah I am fine with it taking longer. And you dont look like you weigh much


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyyyaaaa loren !!! jus gt ya txt an fort id cya if ur on ere!! no letter yet jus checkd agen hahaha. omggggggg had a few drops of light pink again at lunch 2day, nothin since. drivin me mad!! my af usually just comes, so do i count this as cd1?? will hav jus wait an c 2mro!! hows every1?? u still ovin shan?? wooooo hoooooo 4 ur letter di!!!! no more nasty spells on youuuuuu, OMGGGG u r so gona get a bfp hahahaha!!! im thinkin 3rd time lucky, well 7th month hahaha WE have GOT 2 get them bfps !!!!!!! i used softcups 2 last cycle loren an concieve + usin them agen this cycle, ther gud rnt they!!! hahahaha hope i bin doin it rite, not pushin the spermies the wrong bloody way hahahahah. fink dun it alrite, an u cant even feel it wen its in!!!! sorry 4 ur af lesley, yay least we mite be cd1 together hunny :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiyyyaaaa loren !!! jus gt ya txt an fort id cya if ur on ere!! no letter yet jus checkd agen hahaha. omggggggg had a few drops of light pink again at lunch 2day, nothin since. drivin me mad!! my af usually just comes, so do i count this as cd1?? will hav jus wait an c 2mro!! hows every1?? u still ovin shan?? wooooo hoooooo 4 ur letter di!!!! no more nasty spells on youuuuuu, OMGGGG u r so gona get a bfp hahahaha!!! im thinkin 3rd time lucky, well 7th month hahaha WE have GOT 2 get them bfps !!!!!!! i used softcups 2 last cycle loren an concieve + usin them agen this cycle, ther gud rnt they!!! hahahaha hope i bin doin it rite, not pushin the spermies the wrong bloody way hahahahah. fink dun it alrite, an u cant even feel it wen its in!!!! sorry 4 ur af lesley, yay least we mite be cd1 together hunny :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

booooooo shud b here tomorrow then!!! i rekn my guess 4 ur af is right then haha.thats wa i thort!!!am i pushn the soft cup over them n ther trapd away from the cervix haha.yerrr they luk scary bt ther amazin!!!i felt ashamed the other morning tho wen i inserted it i inserted a little air by accident and i pulld it out and i made a fart sound outa me moo hahahahah and OH's mate was in the bedroom next to the bedroom and he new it was me!!i wantd to die coz it wernt a proper fart hahaha i QUEFFED!!!!hahahaha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx oh and i got a reading dun by tha gail xxx


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> She is still stalking me Loren. It sucks.
> 
> Yah I am fine with it taking longer. And you dont look like you weigh much

booooo crazy bitch she is!!!!!! gdgdgdgdgd i'm 11stone!!! OH is 11stone 6 or stn and he is like a pole!!i hate bein small!xx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hahahha u windy woman lol. omg i kno imagine if they r tho!!!! cos me and oh bd this time 13 and 14 days ago an my af is comin an used concieve +. i kno tha cant explain it but wat if thas wat the friggin softcups do!!! i think legs up 4 half hour then put it in am gona try this month!!!!! insted of putin it in strait away xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hahahha u windy woman lol. omg i kno imagine if they r tho!!!! cos me and oh bd this time 13 and 14 days ago an my af is comin an used concieve +. i kno tha cant explain it but wat if thas wat the friggin softcups do!!! i think legs up 4 half hour then put it in am gona try this month!!!!! insted of putin it in strait away xxxxxxxx

hahahaha.i neva orgasm so i dno wether ther getn up ther!!!!am gna eventually get that frign conceive + just incase 4 next cycle!!!yerr thats wa i do bum on pillow for 15-20mins and then softcup in and stay ther 4 a further 10-15mins.since ive been usen them tho since like erly hrs sunday haha so all day yday and all day today, ive got this like ball feeling like a pressure on me left hip and shootin pains down me left leg!!!fukn kiln me!!and a watery infecition/diareah pain like dull ache from hip to hip so ive convinced meself the soft cups r doin stn t me insides haha nowen my luk am allergic or stn!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

11 stone isnt bad loren. Im about 9.5 stone after looking it up lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem think I am ovin. What is going on with your body, Send af here please.


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> 11 stone isnt bad loren. Im about 9.5 stone after looking it up lol.

haha ino shan but with me bein 5ft4 i'm like a little round ball with big boobies hahaha xxxx but i must add ive had my boobs even from when i was a size 6!!!xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ladies STOP depressin me wiv ur skinny minnie bodies hahahaha, im a lil chunky munky wel nt really jus normal, curvy, hahaha love my chubb!!! anyway af isnt here!!! wtf is goin on wiv my body?!?! dont even feel like af is comin, ive felt sick today, had back ache and some cramps lower down so fort shed be well ere but no, and i jus kno she wont be ere 2mro either!!!! am i right tho tha if u dont ov u dont really get af??? 

omgggggggggg 4got 2 say was readin this buk at school today an it said .....auntie flo i swer 2 god, i was like fucking hell!!!!!dont jinx me hhahahahaha!!!! had such a crappy ass day!!!! 

how cum ya think ur ovin shan?? 
mmmmmmmmm loren i think ur gona get bfp 2, mind u its about bludy time!! plus if u do , i do cos wer gona be bump buds and di, rach and jo xxxxxxxxxx use r all well ovin b4 me and testin booooooooooooooooo :( where is diane she is quiet tonite?
DDDDDDDIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNE!!!?!?!!!??!!

BET rach is :sex: she is oving bout now i think ! :happydance: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha gem, was just catching up, chill woman haha. Ooh no af! When i didnt ov i stil had af but it was lighter and only lastd 2 days. Cd1 is 1st day of full bloodflow. Spotting doesnt count. I want u 2 :test: again hehe. X


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shan! Yes got my letter. My spell was different to lorens and doesnt mention fertility hope it stil works. It was 2 remove any curse frm us, she did send rose quartz so hopefully thats the fertility part! Heya loza, u fanifarter :rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

wtf cd9 already! Al be oving in a week :yipee: am going to start eating more healthy & drink plenty water. Fxd 4 ov shan x


----------



## Loren

thers 2 sides to it babe sum ppl say if ur cycle is over cd35 then u dont but thers girls on here who have gopt preg because therv gotten preg from OVing on like CD83 its all mad but i bleev u can!!!!!ov and have no AF 4 a while!!hahahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha omg i was gna say it bt i didnt bt i shuda new u wud di hahahahahahahha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

yayy i ope so to!!!we r deffo gna b bump buddys no matter wa!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hey girlies. 
Need to catch up can anyone update me?


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha loren, well, you know me! Lol. A fanny is the u.s is what they call their bum :rofl: jo, nothing hapnin babe. Stil no af for gem x


----------



## molly85

i loooove your fanny pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

molly85 said:


> i loooove your fanny pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:confused: :wacko: :shock: :rofl: :flasher:


----------



## Loren

hahahahahahahahhaha fanny pack!!!its just wierd and vile the way thats used as a word for ther bum!!!!! wa use doin?xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Lounging around


----------



## jelliebabie

watching corrie. Was well peed off that it was cancelled cos of that stupid crazy cumbrian gun man last week :growlmad:


----------



## jelliebabie

i wonder if they call their muff their bum :rofl:


----------



## molly85

i dnt get cancelling stuff like that


----------



## molly85

lol muff


----------



## jelliebabie

i knw jo. Its not like people can differentiate between real life and acting. And as 4 being insensitive, im sure the victims families wouldnt be tuning in anyway. Dont mean to sound insensitive, of course i have sympathy 4 anyone affected x


----------



## Loren

hahah muff!!!exactly wa i sed to my m8, no offence to them bt they no the story line so they didnt have to watch!!not as if sum sat them dwn tied them up and hid the remote!!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

my tv has this great button it turns it off. 
i want to go sleep


----------



## Loren

hahaha yer bt u wudnt b able to reach it if u wer tied up!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh ur computer has a button like that 2, not so good tho cos we dnt want u 2 go! Hahaha. Loren that m8 may have been me! Haha stole it x


----------



## MySillyGirls

6:23 p.m. Day 1 of the South Beach Diet Phase 1 nearly complete. I am hungry. I am crampy. And, I am cranky.


----------



## molly85

sounds familier lesley.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Well, they weighed me at my doc appt on Sat. It isn't pretty...


----------



## molly85

lol. i have taken my weight loss ticker off


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOL! Well, you will never see one of those on my profile


----------



## molly85

lol


----------



## Loren

haha no di it was me m8 tara tha i sed it to!!b assd with a diet!!!i bet ur absoloutly gorjis the way u r lesley!!!!same goes to u jo!!! ur gorjis to u didnt need to go on 1!!!xxxxx


----------



## molly85

the choccy brownies say i'm not


----------



## Loren

little one question quiz haha am bored

inooo uuuu, ive walked with u once upon a dreammm, iiiiinooo u the gleam in ur eyes is so familiar a gleam, yet ino its true that visions are seldom all they seem, but if ino u, i know what u'll do, u'll love me at once the way u did once upon a dream!!!

what films that offffffff?????


----------



## Loren

put ear plugs in then coz wen i eat them they try tlkn t me and ive lernt to ignore them and eat the ba-stards hahah xxx


----------



## molly85

not those of brownies.
Beauty and the beast


----------



## shaerichelle

lol muff and fanny :rofl: We call it bum or ass! No fanny unless you are an old lady. and fanny packs, lol reminds me of my ex mother in law she loves those things. yuck!

Rose quartz is for fertility I have huge chunks of it. I am going to wash it and put it in my bedroom. My ds said after my mom said it was fertility and put it in the bedroom. He said yah mom maybe you can get pregnant :rofl: He is so funny!


----------



## Loren

haha, nope but ur on the right path!!!and i now have a song for my TTC!!!!its lvly!!! uno the song off cinderella - a dream is a wish ur heart makes xxxxxx


----------



## Loren

the 1st part the words r just so relevant!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjIssqHQJ6o&feature=related


----------



## molly85

iv not seen it clever kid shan.
Bed time i think my feet are being tickled


----------



## shaerichelle

you havent jo?


----------



## Shey

I will never go with a friend ever again to a obgyn appointment. damn doctors always make us wait hours.


----------



## shaerichelle

what did you go for?


----------



## Shey

oh my friend had to go for her papsmear and depo shot


----------



## shaerichelle

Yuck. I hope she doesnt plan on having babies anytime soon!


----------



## Shey

She is 16 yrs old and has a 1 yr old son


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh wow poor thing. My sister had her baby at 17. so much for childhood.


----------



## Shey

She loves being a young mom she wants to wait til she's 21 to have another baby.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> haha no di it was me m8 tara tha i sed it to!!b assd with a diet!!!i bet ur absoloutly gorjis the way u r lesley!!!!same goes to u jo!!! ur gorjis to u didnt need to go on 1!!!xxxxx

God luv ya, Loren! I think I've mentioned this before but I am 5'10 and was a size 4 when I got married. now a size 12!! i look like some kinda amazon..


----------



## Shey

hey lesley :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

aw lesley! You are tall so im sure you look fine babe. Your size 12 is our 16, now if you where 5ft nothing then you may look like a lil ball with legs but tall like u are im sure you are 1 elegant lady! :hugs: hey shany hugs babe. Ok girlies bed time 4 me. Luv yooz x


----------



## Shey

night Diane


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane babe love ya!


----------



## Shey

G'Night ladies! imma call it a night.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Everyone. I hope everyone is well. 
I hope you start feeling better soon Ness.
Rach and Kirstie, wherever you two are, I miss you!!!
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya everyone
hope ur all okay 
im off 2 work soon, still no af!! lol. 
howwwwwww late am i now seriously!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

Cd45 lolsssss xxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Gem Cd 55. :cry:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

:hugs: to you girls


----------



## Shey

morning ladies!
Hope you ladies have a wonderful day.
Im leaving in a few to go volunteer at the fire department as receptionist from 9:30 til 1:30


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm supposed to be baking cookies for DD's party at school tomorrow. Just can't get the motivation..especially since the lounge and kitchen smell like paint and its COLD!

Have fun, Shey.


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls! 

Callie thanks hun - today is a better day, I've managed a gluten free egg mayo sandwich! Also a mini gluten free choccie brownie he he! Hope you're doing well and sickness has left you now! 

Shey that sounds a very commendable thing to do good for you! 

Oooh bake me some cookies Brandy! 

xx


----------



## XElectraX

Hi Girls, 

I thought I would say hello as I have just started following your posts. I am in my 2nd month of ttc. The first day of my last period was the 21st of May (my last monthly cycle was for 33 days) so I&#8217;m guessing I&#8217;m probably started/finished ovulating?? I don&#8217;t want to get into all the ovulating kits etc as I will think I will get slightly obsessed. 

Felt bit gutted/jealous last night as my sister announced to me that she in 2-3 wks pregnant. I&#8217;m going to be really disheartened if this is not my month!! xxx


----------



## molly85

Kirstie has had her scan


----------



## mommaof3

yay I new is was comeing up soon how did it go


----------



## mommaof3

XElectraX said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I thought I would say hello as I have just started following your posts. I am in my 2nd month of ttc. The first day of my last period was the 21st of May (my last monthly cycle was for 33 days) so Im guessing Im probably started/finished ovulating?? I dont want to get into all the ovulating kits etc as I will think I will get slightly obsessed.
> 
> Felt bit gutted/jealous last night as my sister announced to me that she in 2-3 wks pregnant. Im going to be really disheartened if this is not my month!! xxx

Hi hope this is your month


----------



## molly85

I'll let her tell you


----------



## mommaof3

look my ticker has changed lol still a little ailen like


----------



## mommaof3

was she far enough along to see the babys sex


----------



## molly85

not sure. I think thats 20 weeks


----------



## mommaof3

yes mine is a week from this thursday and its dragging lol but ive got a busy week so hopefully it will keep be occupied my sons graduates from 8th grade thursday night and my daughter graduates from high school friday night then were haveing a big get toghter for them on sat


----------



## shaerichelle

Well where is she I am excited!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Xelectrax. I know how it is.. its not my sister.. but there are babies everywhere.


----------



## molly85

lol. she said she would be on at some point


----------



## mommaof3

at some point what the heck that could be a long time from now i dont like waiting lmao


----------



## shaerichelle

It was all good news right Jo?


----------



## molly85

I think so. I dn'twant to steal her thunder


----------



## shaerichelle

I just want to make sure its not bad thats all.


----------



## shaerichelle

I am gonna go for now. this ov pain is killing me. another temp drop ..


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh yay for Kirstie's scan! I don't often come on during the evening cos I usually feel pants so probs won't know til tomorrow boo!! 

I really want a gender scan at 16 weeks but OH won't let me lol he said if they struggle at the 20 week scan then we'll go private -killjoy lol! So have to wait 8 weeks to see bubs again :( 

Shan hope the ov pain eases soon chick x


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi electra! hi jo and shan xxx hi di see ya readin xxx

oooooo so my spell, bracelet ,charm and lil lucky rock r here off mia!!! yAY!!! but nothin off gail yet in my email. still no af and my legss r really really sore today. nothin else tho. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi lesley xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Gem I had really sore achy heavy legs too......xx


----------



## jelliebabie

iya gem! :test: :test:


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hi electra! hi jo and shan xxx hi di see ya readin xxx
> 
> oooooo so my spell, bracelet ,charm and lil lucky rock r here off mia!!! yAY!!! but nothin off gail yet in my email. still no af and my legss r really really sore today. nothin else tho. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yayy wa charm did u get sweety?test test test test test test test test test test!!!!!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx

iyaaaaaaaa every111!!!!welcum lecky!!!!! lol.oooooh wer the hells kirsty with the news!!!!! how r u all??? bought conceive + today :D :D :D yay lol xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Test Gem Gem


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane what did your letter say?

Gem I think you should test again..


----------



## xGemxGemx

lol ive not tested haha, dnt fink its gona happen, had a mad nite. but any way jus got my gail readin an look at this.....so true....weird!!! 

On opening my links I felt a very strong emotional area around you, I feel these emotions to be quite raw around you within, although on the surface I sense a very content path in general terms, but I do sense youve been through the mill over the past 18 months in regard to pregnancy related areas

I have a lovely gentleman who links in around you and shows spirit babies here, which I sense 4, that would connect to yourself and other family members with this male who is a J initial and I feel could be a Grandfather energy, he shows they are with him, and wants to send some healing to your emotions too, he simply says it will soon be 'your turn'

So looking ahead at pregnancy for you, I do see a conception very soon actually, Im not sure if you have just tested or just had a dissapointment, as I see a line of happiness then some dashed hopes, but then an even bigger line of happiness with you by September

I see your conception month as August, and within September your sure of this, and I feel its important for you to know this will be a full term baby and spirit show me no problems at all with any aspect of this from the moment of conception, to birth and beyond and I am shown a baby boy here with this

I feel you will want to give him everything, and you may clash slightly with an older female who doesnt always agree on your views at caring for your child, she did things differently, and spirit want you to be aware and stick to this, its your child and you do things how you wish to :)

I then see 2 more conceptions for you, December 2011 with the birth of a baby girl 2012 and conception May 2014 with a baby boy born from this, again, all full term and no complications

I wish you every happiness ahead :) x


----------



## shaerichelle

Wow that sounds nice Gem. Where did you get Gails reading?


----------



## calliebaby

:hi:


----------



## Loren

awww that reading is fab gem!!what did u think??yayyyy gem!!!!she told me i wud concieve in july/august bt bfp in august!!!!!so we r gna b bump buddys!!!if dianes not right then wer stil gna b bump buddies anyway!!!! ;) my little chicken!!mwah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx u cn get them frm her site or ebay shan xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

iyaa callie u ok?xxx


----------



## molly85

heyGirlshow are you? where are you? 
intresting reading Gem


----------



## Loren

fine thanx hun u? ino its ded quiet in here these days!!!xx iyaaa di!!!xxxxx


----------



## molly85

Back from dinner. 
Dinner with a 7 month pregnant lady fun but they know we want a bubyso are very nice


----------



## Loren

awwww gdgdgdgd!!!thatl b u soon jo  xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

iya gemmi! Great reading gem! How wud i find gail on ebay? Does the j initial mean anything babe! If jenny is rite my bfp is end august start of september! So we will all be bump buddies! Hehe. Shan, my spell was 2 recite something and then sprinkle salt in each room x


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyyaaa im so sorry not been on and had 2 go my mums b4 ded late 2 drop sum stuf off. had 2 take beanzy 2 tha vets cos hes not well. turns out hes yunger than we fort and sum dodgy woman sold im 2 us wen he was 5/6 weeks!!! hes okay now tho. then had 2 go the garage 2 get my car an its still broke! shitty day! so mum has 2 take me 2 work 2mro cos jays workin......i miss my car. not had time 2 do anythin.....still no af lol. love my gail readin, its really given me some hope! not even had time 2 read my spell yet lol. got a lil teddy charm loren an ive got it on a lil bracelet one of the kids made me in my class wiv blue and pink flower beads on...its lux cute!!! and got my rose quartz on 2!! hope u r all okay, sorry if i missed anythin, bt im knackered and gona go 2 bed will defo be on 2mro 4 a gooooood chat !!!! love ya all loadzzzzzz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

iya loza :kiss: hey mojo :hugs:


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiyaaaaa di

well my grandad is called john, and hes my fave an i love him 2 pieces!!! bt soon as i saw j i fort of my oh - jay hahaha hes a james!!!! it was jus strange. like cos we r best mates hahahaa soul mates lol....she must have seen the connection!!! i love it!! and september is my birthday so it will be perfect and i can concieve while im off 4 6 weeks at summer!!! itsss so perfect!! im made up!!! and she sed il have 2 more babies!!! im feelin so happy rite now !!! it mite not be true bt its really lifted my hopes .....omgggg maybe its the spell workin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

xGemxGemx said:


> hiyyaaa im so sorry not been on and had 2 go my mums b4 ded late 2 drop sum stuf off. had 2 take beanzy 2 tha vets cos hes not well. turns out hes yunger than we fort and sum dodgy woman sold im 2 us wen he was 5/6 weeks!!! hes okay now tho. then had 2 go the garage 2 get my car an its still broke! shitty day! so mum has 2 take me 2 work 2mro cos jays workin......i miss my car. not had time 2 do anythin.....still no af lol. love my gail readin, its really given me some hope! not even had time 2 read my spell yet lol. got a lil teddy charm loren an ive got it on a lil bracelet one of the kids made me in my class wiv blue and pink flower beads on...its lux cute!!! and got my rose quartz on 2!! hope u r all okay, sorry if i missed anythin, bt im knackered and gona go 2 bed will defo be on 2mro 4 a gooooood chat !!!! love ya all loadzzzzzz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

boooooo to the shit day huni bun :hugs: and wata fukn stupid moey grabn bitch tha woman is!!!that cud have seriously harmed beanz!!!!!h8 ppl like tha!!!!!!!yayyyy for the charm and bracelet huni, do the 1st half of ur spell now bbabe its just puting 6 silvercoins either unda ur sters or in the attic!!!!if u avnt gt either put them unda u mattress in the middle!!! dno y i just told u cz its in the letter haha :D :D :D :D yayyyyyy ni nite babe lv uuuuuuuu moocho xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

heyyy diii u ok sweet cheeks???xxxx


----------



## molly85

I know, we were einding our single mate up saying in 20 years he will be chatting up our kids female friends dirty boy


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> iya gemmi! Great reading gem! How wud i find gail on ebay? Does the j initial mean anything babe! If jenny is rite my bfp is end august start of september! So we will all be bump buddies! Hehe. Shan, my spell was 2 recite something and then sprinkle salt in each room x

erm put google her huni, and itl take u 2 her link!!!!yayyyyyyyyy 4 the bumpn buds!!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D sooooooo effing exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> I know, we were einding our single mate up saying in 20 years he will be chatting up our kids female friends dirty boy

:rofl:


----------



## Loren

DIANE!!!!! https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/psychic123uk/ ther u go haha xx


----------



## molly85

Molly must have been 5 weeks old when we got her she was kept away from her mum with her brothers and sisters. the tiny pen was horrible and had loads of poo init. I think my ex also kicked her down the stairs he got the vet bill and we left not long later. she was given special puppy milk and puppy food and cat toys. She's much better now if badly adjusted to other dogs


----------



## molly85

I know the poor bloke was attacked from all angles


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just checking in on everyone. Hope all is well. I am still suffering miserable with this damn toothache. I now have my third appt on Thursday when hopefully something will get done. I am on my second antibiotic and pain pills so just haven't felt like posting much. Miss ya'll and been thinking bout ya'll.


----------



## molly85

hey Kel tooth problems seemed to be attached to pregnancy what a pain.

Girls any idea how old a baby can be to sit in a high chair?


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks loren! Sorry ur feeling crap kel, toothache is work of the devil! I have every sympathy :hugs: for you. Hope ur beta soon. Ok loren i wil check her out x jo x


----------



## jelliebabie

just a guess jo, but maybe 6 or 7 months? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane stay on longer than 5 mins lol.

Mia sent me my package.

Maybe I should put salt in every room for "aislinn"

Diane is about right. I put Saben in one and 5 months but I think every baby is different.


----------



## Loren

wa did ya get shan?

i dont really no sorry jo xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Nothing yet Loren she sent me a message saying she sent it.


----------



## shaerichelle

My doc gave me a prescription for clomid. I may take it in the next month or so.


----------



## Shey

hey ladies!


----------



## calliebaby

That is good Shan..did your doc give you provera to kick start your cycle?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes that too... I am on day 55 now. I dont know what is up with my body and the acupuncturist says I should no longer ttc until I have af. I said well I am getting provera. Dh doesnt want me to take it but it has been months ttc..


----------



## shaerichelle

Hows the baby treating you Cali?


----------



## calliebaby

Pretty good actually. I have not been nauseous since friday.:happydance: I have, however, had a very bad headache all day. I think that there is some growing going on. I have not been very hungry the last two days. I need to start eating more.

I think that sometimes progesterone can be helpful. It might help your body "remember" what to do. I would recommend continuing with acupuncture though as it can help assist with the biomedical side of ttc.


----------



## Shey

Aww Callie hope things get better for you and baby!


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks Shey. I am just happy to not feel sick all day. I think that I am starting to get more energy too. My stomach is starting to show a bit as well. :happydance: I still need to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## shaerichelle

Text it to me. Ill post it:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I dislike headaches myself. If you put cumin, corrainder and fennel seeds into hot water for a tea then strain them out it helps..:) At least the nausea is better.. I get headaches when I need water.. Maybe you need way more...

So she has got me on 5 herbs.. Ill tell ya what they are.. I am nervous about clomid. But I am tired of ttc.


----------



## shaerichelle

Latin Binomial -Pin Yin, Ba Zhen Tan
Biotae Oriantalis Semen-Bai Zi Ren
Dioscorea Batatis Rhizoma- Shan Yao
Taxiilli herba-Sang Jo Sheng
Cuscutae Semen- Tu Si Zi

I have no idea what it all means.. but 4 days of ov pains..


----------



## calliebaby

Those are all good herbs for helping to regulate the bodies overall function (yin and yang). It can help with sleep as well. It sounds like a nice formula for you.:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome lol. I had no clue. She seems good. Send me the bump pic and ill upload


----------



## calliebaby

Sent:thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: Kel


----------



## shaerichelle

Callies bump.

The second one was April 13

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Callies bump.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7









imagejpeg_2.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Callie. So glad to hear your sickness is getting better.You better get to eating cause if your doctor is anything like mine you will get a lecture if you're not gaining enough weight. LOL I don't know why some people think you have to gain a ton to have a baby but....oh well. Your bump is looking fabulous and you will be hitting 14 weeks soon. Wahoo!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you Kel. Wow. That is quite the comparison. I hadn't even realized how different I look.
Thanks Shan for posting for me.:hugs:
I am still down 5 pounds or so, but I have gained a pound in the last 1.5 weeks. So that is some progress, right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes good progress Callie! 

Yes I thought I would post both pics:)

I think the beanie is growing and you are all baby


----------



## calliebaby

Next time I will have to take a picture from the same angle as the first one. Much more flattering.


----------



## shaerichelle

Night for me..


----------



## calliebaby

Thanks for putting up the old pic.:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Goodnight Shan.


----------



## Shey

calliebaby said:


> Thanks Shey. I am just happy to not feel sick all day. I think that I am starting to get more energy too. My stomach is starting to show a bit as well. :happydance: I still need to figure out how to post pics.

You're welcome. That is good! aww when you do get to post them let me knw would like to see baby bump. hehe! I'm hoping that the :witch: stays away. I haven't gotten her and I've been having early signs of pregnancy.


----------



## calliebaby

Check out page 2266....Shan just posted pics for me.


----------



## Shey

Aww Callie you have a cute bump!


----------



## calliebaby

Thank you Shey...Well, I am going to relax for a bit. I am also needing some green olives at the moment:haha: Weird. I usually only like them in bloody mary's:haha: Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Nixilix

Someone will have to update me :)


----------



## molly85

Diane has run out of internet time.
working late today and early tomorrow not sure if i'll be on later. hugs to all andif any one sees nicole tell hermsg me


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Rach hope you had a good time in Barca! I can't really update as been pretty ill over the weekend and today is really the first time I've popped on for longer than 10 mins! I had my scan on Thursday though and bubs is perfect :happydance:

No Nausea since yesterday though woot!!! :happydance: taking advantage and stuffing myself royally with plenty of fruit and gluten free pasta! yay! No headache either and had a mammoth sleep sesh last night. Been getting lots of cramping sensations today so reckon bubs is having a growth spurt! 

got some bump pics if you wanna see?? xx


----------



## Nixilix

Girls what did I miss? X


----------



## Nixilix

Glad everyhtib went well and u feeling better now! Yeah where is bump pics. I saw scan ones xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aw thanks chick! I'm hoping that that's it for the sickness now or at least a few days respite and it starts to become less frequent. 

Ok here are bumpy pics. comparison with 4+5 and 12 weeks xx
 



Attached Files:







4+5 morning.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









12 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shey

aww cute baby bump Nessie!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you shey! :flower: hope you're well!


----------



## Nixilix

Massive difference! In heinsight I'm quite glad I was not pg for hen do cause so much drinking! (not glad bout the mc obviuosly but you know what o mean!)


----------



## Shey

Nessicle said:


> thank you shey! :flower: hope you're well!


you're welcome Nessie! Im doing ok.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg callie and ness! What gorgeous cute bumps you girls have!! Shan so happy ur dr has given you help chick. Sometimes mother nature needs a helping hand! X


----------



## Shey

hey diane! :wave:


----------



## jelliebabie

i hope its your lucky month sheena! Fxd 4 u x hows things with the bf? X


----------



## Shey

Thank you Diane! Things are goin alright.


----------



## Nessicle

Nixilix said:


> Massive difference! In heinsight I'm quite glad I was not pg for hen do cause so much drinking! (not glad bout the mc obviuosly but you know what o mean!)

yeah I know what you mean chick - at least you will have been able to have a good hair let down after the mc which is what you needed :flower: 

I know it's proper sticky out now! Glad everyone knows now as it's very visible! x


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> omg callie and ness! What gorgeous cute bumps you girls have!! Shan so happy ur dr has given you help chick. Sometimes mother nature needs a helping hand! X

Hi babes! 

Aww thank you :flower: looking forward to it getting bigger he he! 

I spoke to soon about MS - feel really sick now lol might have to go sit in the meeting room and shut my eyes for a bit :sick: 

I agree Shan I'm happy you have meds now, it seems like your body is trying real hard but that it needs a little helping hand as Di said :hugs:

How are you Diane? How's your little Cookie?xx


----------



## Shey

ok i just took a test for the hell of it and got a faint line


----------



## Nessicle

oooh shey - did you bd around ov?x


----------



## Shey

yes


----------



## Nessicle

how exciting Shey! retest with fmu tomorrow!


----------



## Shey

im gonna retest next week before i leave for universal studios


----------



## jelliebabie

omg shey! So exciting! :yipee: what test u use? Pics? Could this be another team bfp? Woot! Nessie, cookie monster is amazing! Although she is a lil menace! Good training 4 having a toddler tho lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

photo sheena? Hey girliey you cant keep us waiting til next week! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

rachel huni, nice 2 see you back! X


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha little monster keeping you on ya toes!! defo good practice my sis had an 11 month puppy and she's hard work!x


----------



## jelliebabie

she keeps me on my toes alright! Will put photo in my avator! She has chewed through my dvd and freeview wires! The freeview had the plug ripped clean off! :shock: she is lucky she never got electricuted! My brother got a shock When he tried to switch it on though! X


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: your poor brother Di!!! lol was he ok?! x


----------



## jelliebabie

he was drunk ness, so luckily all it did was sober him up a little! Lol. How u feeling nw babe? Sickness eased off? X


----------



## calliebaby

Hi everyone!!!
Hi Rach!!! I missed you.:hugs:
Sorry your sickness isn't going away Ness.....hopefully you will start feeling better this week. I swear, week 13 came and the ms was gone.
Where the heck is Kirstie!!!!!! We miss you and we need an update.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

:hi: diane

i emailed you


----------



## Wantabean

hi yall!!

how is every1? xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hey girl! Look whos 15 weeks along :D Congrats xo. How are you and bubs doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

hi kirstie. Jo said you had a scan she wouldn't say anything else...details.. :)


----------



## Wantabean

hi yeah i know i cant believe it lol your nearly 20!! half way there lol

hi shan yeah it went great, ill upload a pic in a minute. i got told that my consultant highly doubts that anything is gona go wrong now and that i can start relaxing. i bought my first sleepsuit today!! its sooooo small lol

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww great news..You can really enjoy it all now..and stop worrying (though I know thats impossible since you're now a mother!) I'm still so happy for you.

My MIL bought us a lil pink blanket today..it always makes things so much more real to me when i see baby clothes and blankets.

Hey Shan :hugs: How are you??


----------



## shaerichelle

awesome kirstie. Can't wait to see.

so excited you can relax now.

I'm doing ok . Bad fibro day. Having cramps. I hope af is coming day 56 now. I'm taking provera tonight and more than likely clomid. I'll prob end up with twins.. Lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Twins would be lovely :D :D :D Double the fun lol.


----------



## Wantabean

https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/spud/153.jpg[/IMG]

sorry its so big!! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello baby!!!!!!


----------



## Wantabean

i know!! i cant believe its an actual baby!!! lol


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

tell me about it..I still find myself shocked and amazed when I see her on the screen..theres a reeeeal baby in there???!!! !!! :D

lol


----------



## Wantabean

its finally starting to feel real now. can feel baby kicking 2 so its all happening fast now lol


----------



## Wantabean

jo!!! i told you i would get here eventually lol xxx


----------



## molly85

well done kirstie. just enjoying acheese toasty beforebed


----------



## molly85

I know thats why I said nothing hugs girly


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Kirstie, that is fabulous honey. I am so happy for you. Scan pic is fabulous.
Brandy, I can't believe you are almost 20 weeks already. The time has started to fly. I went to my doctor today and almost fell out when she mentioned going to bi weekly appts after my next visit. That's when you really know it's close. LOL 
Callie, hopefully your MS stays away. I am hoping after I get rid of this tooth pain I will feel like getting started on organizing and setting up the nursery. We picked our theme and all our nursery decorations have been shipped so I am really looking forward to seeing how it looks.
Hi Di, Jo, Shey, Ness and anyone I might have missed.


----------



## Wantabean

thanks ladies!!! i am so excited now. :happydance:

anyway enough about me!! who is getting bfps? where is everyone in cycles? update please? :hugs: 
xxx


----------



## calliebaby

I am so glad everything is going well for you Kirstie. Baby looks amazing.


----------



## Wantabean

thanks callie!! wow your nearly 14weeks. this is going so fast for every1 lol

xxx


----------



## Loren

congratulationssssss kirstie!!!!! ur baby looks fabby-tastic!!!! arghhhh am over the moon and stars 4 u babe!!!! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

helooooo ladiesssss u all ok???

gorjis bumps girlies!!!!! bin waitn 5 them pix haha now we need to see kirsties bump!!!!! :D :D :D :yipee: xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

Wantabean said:


> thanks ladies!!! i am so excited now. :happydance:
> 
> anyway enough about me!! who is getting bfps? where is everyone in cycles? update please? :hugs:
> xxx

i'm CD16 today Kirstie, bin using soft cups and conceive + and had a fertility spell cast to lol, so has di, gem and shan.xxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Ms Loren. Gosh, you're on CD 16 already? That seems like it went fast. Fingers crossed for you honey. At least we know you have all your bases covered with the spell, softcups, conceive plus, etc. LOL


----------



## calliebaby

Good luck Loren. :hugs:
I am going through bfp withdrawal. In fact, I was tempted to POAS the other day just to see one.:haha:


----------



## Loren

NurseKel said:


> Hey there Ms Loren. Gosh, you're on CD 16 already? That seems like it went fast. Fingers crossed for you honey. At least we know you have all your bases covered with the spell, softcups, conceive plus, etc. LOL

iyaaa kel!!ino its gon quite quickish!!!thanx chick!!haha ino pulld all thw stops out!!am taking on temping DEFINATLEY next month if no bfp!! :D sooo excitd haha xxxxxxxx



calliebaby said:


> Good luck Loren. :hugs:
> I am going through bfp withdrawal. In fact, I was tempted to POAS the other day just to see one.:haha:

thanx huni bun!! :hugs: haha wel al start peeing from next friday just 4 u haha xxxx long way away bt ah wel haha xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren! Hi kellie! Hi every1 else! Awesome scan kirstie sweetie! Did u find out the sex or 2 early? Are u going 2 find out? X


----------



## Loren

iyaaaaa asda queenn!!!!!hahaha.wa u doin now?xxxxxx

iyaaaa gem!!!!!! u ok huni? any sign of AF?xxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Di! Good question. I can't wait to find out what color bumps we have on this thread. I need to know....blue or pink! LOL


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha kirstie! I think i see a winkie! :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey loren, im sitting in the car waiting for imy and pizza lol. Asda queen haha. Should really get a job there, may as well get paid to be there x hows u kel? Anyone heard from nicole? X


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, girls! Just wanted to let you know i had my fertility doc appt today. We are going to do various ultrasounds and blood tests this cycle and then, for the next cycle, start Clomid! We'll try Clomid for a few months and then go to IUI if it doesn't work. 

I go in Friday a.m. for a follicle ultrasound and blood tests. Then, oh has to submit..LOL


----------



## Loren

wen bfp arrives am sorry to disappoint kel bt am stayn team :yellow: xxxx lol


----------



## Loren

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, girls! Just wanted to let you know i had my fertility doc appt today. We are going to do various ultrasounds and blood tests this cycle and then, for the next cycle, start Clomid! We'll try Clomid for a few months and then go to IUI if it doesn't work.
> 
> I go in Friday a.m. for a follicle ultrasound and blood tests. Then, oh has to submit..LOL

good news lesley!!!!!!!! :hugs: wats IUI?xx


----------



## calliebaby

Loren said:


> wen bfp arrives am sorry to disappoint kel bt am stayn team :yellow: xxxx lol

I always thought I would too...until I got my bfp!!!:haha:


----------



## calliebaby

That's great news Lesley.:thumbup:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks! It is intrauterine insemination!


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hey loren, im sitting in the car waiting for imy and pizza lol. Asda queen haha. Should really get a job there, may as well get paid to be there x hows u kel? Anyone heard from nicole? X

:rofl: hahahaha yer u shud!!! mmm wa kind of pizza!!!xxx nope havnt herd frm nicole xxx


----------



## Loren

ooooo that mean they putvur fertilised egg in u>?xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> ooooo that mean they putvur fertilised egg in u>?xx

No...that is IVF. No, this is where they pull out the good spermies and basically turkey baster them where they need to be right as you ovulate. LOL...its a bit more technical than that but that is really the jist of it :)


----------



## Loren

wel am glad u sed it that way because i undastud haha, oooooo thats brilliant!!! :D glad things r cuming along hun!!!mayb u mite end up with clomid multiples  xx


----------



## shaerichelle

please pray for Nicoles DH he fell 20 ft yesterday at work and is in surgery. He's alive but has broken back ..


----------



## shaerichelle

lesley looks like I'm tryn clomid this cycle.. Well after I get af


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> please pray for Nicoles DH he fell 20 ft yesterday at work and is in surgery. He's alive but has broken back ..

omg what awful news!!!! if u spk to her hun let her no wer all thinkin of her and her OH!!!xxxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Loren said:


> wel am glad u sed it that way because i undastud haha, oooooo thats brilliant!!! :D glad things r cuming along hun!!!mayb u mite end up with clomid multiples  xx

LOL...u should have seen oh's face when the doc mentioned the chance of multiples. according to our doc, the chance of twins is only 5% w/ clomid and he has only had 4 sets of trips in 20 years.


----------



## MySillyGirls

shaerichelle said:


> please pray for Nicoles DH he fell 20 ft yesterday at work and is in surgery. He's alive but has broken back ..

This is horrible!!


----------



## MySillyGirls

LOL..Shannon we could be clomid buddies! I won't start mine though for a month.


----------



## calliebaby

Oh no!!! I hope he is ok. Shan, please let her know that they are in my prayers.


----------



## shaerichelle

I know she said he has to go to rehab after .. It's gonna take 5 months for partail healing.


----------



## shaerichelle

lesley sounds good. I think mine will be in 2 weeks.


----------



## MySillyGirls

:wine::wine:

Well, here's to Clomid! And, here's to the poor husband who will barely tolerate the clomid mood swings. And, here's to my oh getting his "cup" to the office in an hour or less! Woo-hoo!


----------



## shaerichelle

I read there is 10% chance.. But what is the chance of twins if they run in the family. Lol.
dh and I are all for it


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yeah, the sites say 10% chance, but my doc's practice has only seen 5%. There are a couple things that can increase your chance...one is having a hearty egg reserve and I am sure multiples in the family would as well.


----------



## shaerichelle

she said thank you. Her dh has been in surgery for 6.5 hrs


----------



## calliebaby

How scary...I can't even imagine.


----------



## calliebaby

MySillyGirls said:


> :wine::wine:
> 
> Well, here's to Clomid! And, here's to the poor husband who will barely tolerate the clomid mood swings. And, here's to my oh getting his "cup" to the office in an hour or less! Woo-hoo!

:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> :wine::wine:
> 
> Well, here's to Clomid! And, here's to the poor husband who will barely tolerate the clomid mood swings. And, here's to my oh getting his "cup" to the office in an hour or less! Woo-hoo!

lol...

I dont know how I talked my DH into it. I told him I am tired and I am getting older and my body isnt working. I only have one prescription. He said well just beware it might now work lol


----------



## calliebaby

So do you take the provera for ten days?


----------



## MySillyGirls

shannon, for u especially clomid makes sense. i hear that once it kickstarts ovulation it may fix cycles.


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup getting the provera tomorrow. Fibro kicked my ass today or else I would have taken it today.

Lesley you think I would have been given it sooner! Ovulating every other month is just not okay. I am gonna be 32 in August. Not getting younger!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Umm 37 here and I hear ya. not getting any younger...bring on the clomid. i gotta be young enough to chase this baby around! LOL


----------



## shaerichelle

I know I still need to be young enough for chasing two babies around lol


----------



## jelliebabie

let nicole know im thinking of her and hubby and sending healing thoughts her way. What an awful time for her, poor poor nicole and hubby. Im shocked, bad things always seem to happen to good people, huge :hug: nicole xxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

anyone heard from kim? Did kayla find out the sex of her baby yet? Anyone know? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill let her know. and I will look on Kayla.


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh lesley and shan, we may soon be getting the groups twinnies from you ladies! Yay! Glad ur appointment went well lesley :flower:


----------



## jelliebabie

thankyou shannon :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla is having a girl. Here is the link to her pics scroll down..
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/292074-eskimo-her-mexican-jumpin-bean-119.html


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim has been on..She seems to possibly think she is preggo.


----------



## shaerichelle

Lesley and I are clomid buddies and well I see twins for me for some reason and felt my whole life I would have them. It would be a huge blessing.. Have little tanned babies with dark hair and mine and DHs genes :cloud9:


----------



## NurseKel

Thoughts and prayers are with Nicole.
Lesley, that is great about the Clomid. Be sure you do your research b/c unfortunately the side effects mimic pregnancy so closely often it is even more disappointing if you get a BFN. As for twins the chances are pretty slim. There are some great Clomid threads on here that I have been or am part of and shockingly very few twins or multiples. I think it will do wonderfully for you and I have my fingers crossed for you honey.
Loren, I think that it is awesome to stay on team yellow. We had talked about it but decided we were both too nosey and it would've drove us crazy to not know. LOL
Di, last time I talked with Kayla her early scan they told her girl but it kind of looked like a girl to me. I'm almost positive they are having a scan to find out for sure.


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night. Not feeling well.


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shany babe! Ahh, i knew she was having a girl! God obviously got his message mixed up for her, she was so convinced it was a boy! Awww, how nice, loads of frilly pink dresses! She will 
Be a little beauty! Where has kim been shan? Hey kellie, ta! I would join loren in team yellow! Would make labour more exciting, is that possible? Lol. Nice to have A surprise at the end of it xxx


----------



## Shey

hey ladies! sorry I was trying to get apic of my test with my camera but not come out good. I will get better pic of the next test i take.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry your not feelingwell shan, hey shey, hope it is a bfp chick! What test did you use? Test again? X


----------



## Shey

I used FRER but i don't have any money left to get another test til next week


----------



## jelliebabie

do they not come in boxes of 2 sheena? Be careful as quite a few girls have had faint lines on frer due to the antibody strip! Hope this is it for you fxd! Can u get to a family planning clinic to get a free test done? Dont know if you have they sort of centres around you? I want to say a big congratulations but at the same time dont wana get your hopes up if it is 
An evap cos of the strip. I said a huge big congrats to poor gem and she got 2 faint lines, but they turned out to be evil evaps. Fxd for you though chick, good luck! You must be so nervous and excited! Hope you can confirm it real soon xx


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls just done a catch up, was so tired last night I didnt log on. 

Firstly just sending love to Nicole and her family I can't imagine what they are going through right now. I work with people who have spinal cord injuries so have seen first hand how tough it can be but also praying for a speedy recovery and that there isn't unrepairable damage xxxxx 

Callie congrats on no more MS!! I just have slight waves now it seems but generally it appears to have calmed down loads! 

Kayla is having a girl yes - though she still feels it could be a boy so don't know if they are going for another scan! 

kel hope your toothache gets better!! 

Shey FX for you but don't trust those FRER's lol they are the enemy - get a digi to confirm in a day or two :thumbup: 

Di hi babe hope you're well?! 

Kirstie aww totally gorgeous scan pic I'm so happy for you sweetie!! Can't wait to see what you're having!! I have another 7 weeks yet boo lol! 

Sorry to anyone I've missed big love to all!!xx


----------



## mommaof3

Just thought I would update everyone first thanks so much for your thoughts and well wishes Dh got out of surgery around 9 last night things went well he had lost alot of blood but he has movement in both legs there was some signs of nerve damage in the mri just hard to say how much damage right now he is in ICU and is able to sit up FINALLY he wasnt likeing the flat on his back at all im wating till they will let me go in to go to the hospital but his nurse says he is sitting up and doing well despite the severe pain he had surgery on his wrist tuesday night that went well just a bad break and bad spot for healing that was about 3 hours then his back surgery yesterday that lasted almost 9 hours his ankle surgery will be in another 2 weeks that is the one the dr's seem more worried over he will heal its just gonna be a long process but he is ALIVE and im so thankfull for that it could have been so so much worse WE WILL GET THROUGH this my darling husband is not one to take time to heal and I know he is gonna drive me crazy but like I told him im just so thankfull and happy he is still around to make me that way he told me yesterday right before they took him for surgery that he was gonna get up and just go HOME he needed to see his son and he even tried to get up he has the determantion that it takes to get past this


----------



## Shey

Im gonna go to where i go for parenting classes to test its free


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. I am in tears thinking about how much you all will go through. Your husband has some mega determination like I have never seen. I think he will have a difficult time at first not going all the time, but he will make it though it! :hugs: darling. Here if you need me, wish I was closer.


----------



## jelliebabie

big hugs to you and your family nicole! I am so happy he is going to be ok and its times like this that make you realise just how much people mean to you! Love you nicole and thinking of you. Your dh Will get through this and fast, hes gonna have to! Hes gonna have night feeds and nappy changes to deal with xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

iya glad ur OH is on the road to recovery nicole!!!god blesses gd ppl and hes truley blessd u and ur OH!!hope ur both ok!! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

iyaaa miss diane!!!u ok?glad ur goin to be joining me on team yellow!!!xxxxxx

iyaa ness!!u ok?glad ur MS isnt as bad as it has been chick!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

iyaaa rach u ok? how was barcelona?xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I like team yellow.


----------



## Loren

gdgd shan atleast then in labour ur going to get a surprise at the end!!!aswel as a likkle baby :D i cnt wait!!xxx


----------



## Loren

DI ow much as it flew!!am CD17 today!!!!c the green writing in my siggy!? what u girls rekn on my cycle lengths do u think ther ok?xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren your cycle lengths are the kind I dream of.. lol I think they are great!

I am on cd 57.

I am loving the idea of a surprise at the end. I have some unisex clothes for the first few months.:) I only will have one ultrasound to make sure baby is okay. Now just for the sperm to meet the egg...


----------



## Loren

haha thanx i was abit alarmed at the thort bt now ther wriiten down they dont luk atall bad.just hope i'm OVing sumwer in ther lol.bloody hell cd57!!u taking anything yet hun to bring af on?inooo so exciting the thort isnt it! how cum u only get 1 U/S hun?xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Cause I have to pay for the u/s! We dont have health insurance its all out of pocket..

Yes bloody hell cd 57. Dh is gonna get my provera for af today and I will start it I am not sure about my temps I think I could have ovd. I dont know 
Please help! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle

I am excited at not know the sex of the baby. Your cycles arent bad at all.

I am gonna make a team yellow Banner tonight:)

Going to shower and eat bbl.


----------



## Nessicle

Nicole you're husband is a true fighter and reckon that's cos he has you by his side :hugs: 

I'm so glad he is doing well so soon after his ops and great news he has feeling in his legs I bet you are so relieved for that too. Keep us updated if you can xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Shan, Loren, Diane! :wave: 

just been out for a yummy pub lunch with my friends Samantha and Neil! I had saute new potatoes with grilled cajun chicken, avocado and tomato salsa with sour cream yuuurrrmmmyy!! xx


----------



## molly85

Nicole much love I was soooo worried.


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh nessie that does sound yummy! Im usually screwing my face up at the sound of ur gluten free food lol. So glad the ms has eased a bit for you babe, thats you over the worst! Hey loren am ok chick, yip time Sure flies! I will be oving soon too, better start getting rid of the mouldies :haha: shanny babe, i would go ahead and take your provera, doesnt look like you have ovulated babe. To indicate ovulation your temps will go higher than the previous 6 temperatures :hugs: but provera is going to bring you the start of your very lucky chlomid cycle. I have sooooo much hope for you, and i just knOw your gonna make us proud and get us that :bfp: i am so happy and excited for you xxx


----------



## molly85

lol matt got up early and wants sex. I was to distracted by nicoles news, I was going to pounce on him poor bloke


----------



## jelliebabie

tell him its his turn to pounce on you lol x


----------



## Nessicle

lol thanks Diane!! It was actually at Henry's Bar & Cafe not sure if you have one but basically posher pub grub but it was yummy! I've learned what to pick off menu's now but still get very odd looks if I ask for a cheeseburger without the bun :haha: i have to explain every time! 

I'm glad too - I haven't felt sick at all really today so really glad! 

Feeling really pissed off though, I have the most unsupportive sisters ever they never have anything nice to say just post thing on Facebook like

"all you ever do is moan about being pregnant on here lol" errr I said I was happy I'd not had any sickness....sounds small but back when i had pleurisy and was constantly ill just before I was diagnosed with depression she told me how some of the girls had been taking bets as to whether I'd put on my status that I felt ill or well - it's just pure cruelty from someone who is your flesh and blood. 

Then I told Mark and he had a go at me too, last Saturday my other sister had a go at me cos I was telling her what you're not supposed to eat in pregnancy etc. bearing in mind these sisters are 21 and 23 and haven't got a clue! 

I deleted her, spoke to mum and was all upset, she just said delete her til she grows up and that way she can't say anything bad xx


----------



## molly85

family can beareal pain. my dad really wants us married before we have kids lol in his dreams. 
weseemtobe on thsmeplanthis month.session 2done and dusted


----------



## Nessicle

I know it's ridiculous because when my sister who made the facebook remark was mega upset and crying all day I was so sympathetic and I just don't know why I bothered! 

Jo I did the SMEP when I got my bfp I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## molly85

I wouldsaytheir being brats if I wasn't 24 lol
if i vulate on day 28 again i will be walking like john wayne. matt said he'll be back in2 days funny git


----------



## shaerichelle

Ness, my family is either rude or dont care. Was talking to my sis about my fibro pain yesterday and how bad I hurt she skipped over that and talked about her pain. I always sympathize with her and talk about her and I am tired of it.
So families can hurt you without even speaking a word Sorry :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ok Diane, I will take it today and start my new bfp cycle:) I dont think I will have ovd either.My ovaries want to but arent.


----------



## molly85

lol i have just sneezed and matt said go wide the sperm off the wall as my bumsover the edge of the chair.


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao Jo. 

Hows your body treating ya?


----------



## molly85

its groovy now just waiting starting the provera will be good. nothing like a period to clear the system. hope you'll keep temping


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I have to keep temping its an addiction now :haha:

Yes I am looking forward to a new clear cycle. Starting provera tonight.
Does your body feel like its almost normal?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kim has been on..She seems to possibly think she is preggo.

Never heard of possibly preggo before... I'm getting blood work done on Monday... absent AF, only some spotting... thankx

Thanks for your concern


----------



## molly85

That was quick Kim, hope you caught your egg


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Kim you know what I mean darling.. You have the possibility of being pregnant. I read it in the Jenny Renny thread. Good luck with your blood work and bfp.


----------



## Loren

sorry ur sisters arent being supportive ness!!no1 undastands unless ther ttc or pregnant chick :hugs: she'll either take the stubborn if shes gna b like that route or the :| shit ive upset her route but end of the day wen they meet ther little neice or nephew they will b completely different am sure of it!!!! :hugs: xxx

YAYYYYY to OVing soon Di :D :D :D :D :hugs: glad ur ok!xxxx

hahahahahah to the sneezing jo!!!hahahah y r u hanging ur bum ova the seat?hahaha xxx

gdgdgdgdgdg glad ur going to take ur provera shan!!!nice new fresh lucky cycle huni!!!!xxx

TMI but DTD b4 wen brad came home from college, and b4 hand i was applying conceive + inside me and as i pushd in, my cervix was high and i was laughing my hed off as as my finger cud just about feel it it shot up haha literally ran away from me!!!!!xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol. scared cervix. I had my bum in the air so funny. Is everyone DTD today?????


----------



## Loren

haha terified cervix went rooting and couldnt reach it then!!atleast ino am about to OV or i am OVing i think hha so the wonderful world of google says anyway!!!hahahaha dont u feel like :| shit wen u sneeze, laugh or cough wen yav gt swimmers in u!!!thats y i adore soft cups!!!!xxx but i got up and have came dwnsters after putin 1 in and lieing back and ive leaked like i dont no what!!!!i hope its jst conceive + driping out tho!!n nt them darn swimmers!!xxxx OH is a happy man that i sent him a rude text :blush: and was ready and waiting wen he came home so hes just bought me a bottle of wine and told me to order sum food haha he now wants sex after college insted of before bed haha xxxxx hahaha i think so jo!!!xxx


----------



## molly85

yeah matt has the same impression. ohordering food sounds like a plan. matts on a diet so wouldnot appreciate coming home to find a pizza box on the side


----------



## Loren

hhah thats y u pt it in ur outside bin b4 he comes home!!!xx


----------



## molly85

ohhhh the temptation


----------



## Loren

haha go 4 itttt!!!he wont noooo xx


----------



## molly85

i'm just to lazy theearly shift has knocked the energy out of me


----------



## Loren

boooo i order off the internet haha www.just-eat.com :D fab dont have to spk to no 111!!haha i feel like am pushing u to eat fastfood haha sorry xxx


----------



## molly85

i dnr have the energy to go get wallet or answer the door


----------



## Loren

haha let u off then haha


----------



## molly85

what are u ordering?


----------



## Loren

12 inch double pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, garlic and bolognese bread, chicken zinger burger meal 4 me and a donner wrap meal 4 brad :D yes pair of fattys hahaha xx


----------



## molly85

christ how do u stay skinny?
Sausages, Roast spud& Parsnips, Yorky pudding and broccoli with gravy


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> christ how do u stay skinny?
> Sausages, Roast spud& Parsnips, Yorky pudding and broccoli with gravy

i am not skinny haha av got a pouch!!!i cud keep a little joey in ther!!!and av gta big bum haha.mmmmm is that wat ur havin?? that sounds fab!!!xx


----------



## molly85

I bunged it allin the oven broccoli is about to go on and yorky will goin 2


----------



## Loren

oooh mmmm sound lish jo!!hope u enjoy chick!am bloated! blurgh lol.

what do u think the 1st bit means........ :S

*So I see the month of August for your conception, although it may be your July cycle you actually fall pregnant here*, your going to be large, sorry not really the best way to put it, but you are going to carry alot of weight throughout your pregnancy, but you will soon lose this, and its a small price to pay for the joy your son will bring


----------



## molly85

your going to get PG next cycl i think. what CD are u on?


----------



## Loren

i thort that bt thena thort :S july cycle conceive in august :S i dont usualy go ova that wud make me have no july bleeding and a like CD40+ cycle.ah well just after see, i'm CD17 today xx


----------



## molly85

i calculate you will concieve between 3rd & 10th if Gail is right


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya girls! I think gail means either july or august loren! Hahahahaha at your little shy cervix! Trying to hide from the snake! Lol. Jo with her bum in the air haha, proud of you girl, u gotta pull out all the stops lol. Nessie babe sorry your sisters are being mean, there maybe a little jelousy brewing there. Hope things get sorted though chick. Anyone heard from gem? Good luck with your blood test kim, sounds like your possibly probably preggers girl! Hahaha shany babe u have a way with words! Do u know how sheys test went? Girls i am so lucky but so angry at the same time. Was stroking onw of my cats suzi and tried to put my finger inside her coller and it was so tight it was half the size of her neck! Managed to get it Off and it looks like she may have been scratching herself and its tightened! It could have killed her and im surprised it didnt! Poor girl! I heard her choking the other day but didnt think much of it cos cats bring up furballs and it sounds like chocking so assumed thats what it was!! Poor poor baby, her neck is sore to touch now but this collar is seriously flawed, it shouldnt be able to get that small, i swear it would have a hard time getting on a babies wrist!! Im going to try and find out who i can complain to. I dont want it to happen to another cat! they may not be so lucky! It doesnt even have a Little elastic like most collers do. Urggh im so angry, but so lucky she is ok xx


----------



## jelliebabie

still not recieved my gail reading x


----------



## molly85

Ooohhh dodgy, Diane. Cats are emant to be able toget them off as they get in lots of silly places. my next round is saturday afternoon. any chnce I could please have a short cycle?


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, does your avator say wanted 'melanie egg'? Its too small to read on my phone xx


----------



## molly85

Diane ya pretty but on ya side


----------



## molly85

is that you looking all pretty di?


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry still not had chance to catch up. 

I have no idea what happened to nicoles dh but I hope he is ok and thinking of them. 

Di love the profile pic.

Loren yo scouse hope u r well

hey jo!! Stop squirting spunk on the wall

hey shan hope u get af soon in the nicest possible way

gem hope ur ok, I'll tx u x

Hey callie and brandy. sorry if missed anyone. Still haven't caught up on sleep.

not sure where I am in cycle, all I know is it's cd13 and I have previously od between 11-14. Bd on 11 and prob tonight but think I've missed it.


----------



## molly85

dnt worry rach i think wer doing it enough to cover every1. he also toldme not to fart so i dnt blow them out


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo. Thanks rach n jo. It was me, over a year ago, and how i want to be again. Will start the diet soon lol. Yeah jo this collar has no give in it at all. Very dodgy! X


----------



## Nixilix

I started my diet today. Want to lose 1.5 stone. Going to join the gym on Saturday. I really want a mars bar but it's sooooooo many points!!!


----------



## molly85

i am thinking of going back on south beach on Monday or for my night shifts


----------



## jelliebabie

jo, you should really try the slimming world diet, its so healthy and allows treats and you dont have to cut out any food groups. It really works and you can eat as much as it takes to fill you up, with 
Unlimited fresh fruit and very low fat yoghurts. You dont even feel like your on a diet, its just really healthy eating and no starving at all. Good luck rachel with the diet, stay away from the mars lol. Xx


----------



## molly85

i have no concept of full. which i am regretting now as i feel sick i'll look AT IT i JUST DNT LIKE PAYING


----------



## shaerichelle

Woah Diane look at that hot lady *whistles*


----------



## jelliebabie

i can send you the list of what and what not to eat, if you are interested? I will send you it by email? You will love it jo. Even if you overeat, as llong as you stick to the allowed foods you will lose weight. The only things that are limited are things like milk, cheese, bread and cereal. You are allowed treats too. If you wana knw i will email u. And be your personal dietician lol. Any probs or questions im only a text away xx


----------



## shaerichelle

I want that diet!! 

BFN this am
Provera in my system 
clomid in my hands

Dinner now bbiab


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha shan, i dont know where she has got to? I need to go find her xx


----------



## molly85

Go for it Shan..
I'mnot sure I amjust trying to figure it out from the internet. The south beach worked so well unless that was the thyroxine at work. hmmmmm


----------



## jelliebabie

yay shan! How exciting! Speak after dinner babe x can email you details too x


----------



## molly85

how does the carb bit work?


----------



## jelliebabie

there are 3 plans jo, the green, the red and extra easy. Extra easy is so good. Would an example day like this be good jo? Breakfast, scrambled eggs, lean grilled bacon grilled tomato and mushrooms, 1 slice of bread toasted. Banana
Lunch, baked pototo with homemade chilli or baked beans and small portion of cheese. Yoghurt and piece of fruit.
Dinner, boiled potatoes, beef stew cooked in gravy with carrots, broccoli and cauliflower. Fruit and yoghurt. Snacks, packet of wotsits and a milkyway.
Thats just an example menu i made up to give you an idea jo. I lost half a stone my 1st week and about a stone per month. X


----------



## molly85

eugh milky way.
uhuh I'mnot seeing howyou canloose weight on thisdiet. I am a graiser by nature. Strangly that worked quite well on the south beech it was just a struggle with matt


----------



## jelliebabie

it doesnt cut out carbs jo, but limits the startchy carbs like bread, pastry etc. Pasta and rice noodles couscous etc are all fine, they do advise wholegrain pasta and rice but not neccessary to lose weight.
I love potatoes and they too are unlimited. They do say on that plan though to make sure one 3rd of the plate
Is veg or fruit. Which i love veg so not a problem, but for people who dont, a couple of pieces of fruit after it owes up for it. I dont know the exact science of it, but it does work xx


----------



## molly85

Shan have you heard from Nicole? I'm soooo worried about them


----------



## molly85

hmmm might work for matt, ilove fruit and veg so no issues here


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> i calculate you will concieve between 3rd & 10th if Gail is right

thanx jo!xx



jelliebabie said:


> hiya girls! I think gail means either july or august loren! Hahahahaha at your little shy cervix! Trying to hide from the snake! Lol. Jo with her bum in the air haha, proud of you girl, u gotta pull out all the stops lol. Nessie babe sorry your sisters are being mean, there maybe a little jelousy brewing there. Hope things get sorted though chick. Anyone heard from gem? Good luck with your blood test kim, sounds like your possibly probably preggers girl! Hahaha shany babe u have a way with words! Do u know how sheys test went? Girls i am so lucky but so angry at the same time. Was stroking onw of my cats suzi and tried to put my finger inside her coller and it was so tight it was half the size of her neck! Managed to get it Off and it looks like she may have been scratching herself and its tightened! It could have killed her and im surprised it didnt! Poor girl! I heard her choking the other day but didnt think much of it cos cats bring up furballs and it sounds like chocking so assumed thats what it was!! Poor poor baby, her neck is sore to touch now but this collar is seriously flawed, it shouldnt be able to get that small, i swear it would have a hard time getting on a babies wrist!! Im going to try and find out who i can complain to. I dont want it to happen to another cat! they may not be so lucky! It doesnt even have a Little elastic like most collers do. Urggh im so angry, but so lucky she is ok xx

thanx chick!!hahaha ino!!!!probly thort my finger ws OH's package haha.omg gd job u realised quick chick!!!poor kitty!!!!!is she ok now?wi wooooo sexy mamaaaaa in ur avatar huni!!!!u luk fab!xxxxxxxxxxxx nope havnt spoke to gem xxxxxxx my avatar says..... WANTED ALIVE - Madame Egg, Reward - Life On Earth....haha and at the bottom it says "Theres a new one up every month now that they are TTC" haha xxx

iyaaa rach am fine thanx sweety, if ur stil on u ok?moocho love from the scouseeeee xxxx

sorry i dashed b4 girlies the future mother inlaw turned up on me doorstep at half 10 with a bag with her jarmys ect in!!i new it was gna happen 1 day!she'd bin arguen with OH's dad n decided r spare room was a better decision!!!xx


----------



## jelliebabie

thats the beauty of the diet jo, it doesnt feel like a diet, but it does make you lose weight. Its about eating the right foods, good proteins, fruit, good carbs low fat dairy products and veg etc. If the south beach worked for you, then Do that. But this diet is a new way of life, healthy eating and not just a tool to lose weight. I dont know much about the sb diet but its not healthy to cut out any food groups.
Ie, low carb etc. Im sure someone on here said there cycles got all messed up on south beach.?? Im sure everyone is different though. All i can go by is what works for me. I love my food and hunger is a dieters enemy! No hunger with slimming worlD. I dont work for them by the way, though it sounds like im a promoter :haha:
I just wanna help :flower:


----------



## molly85

oh dear Loren the in laws on the door step and in the spare room never good


----------



## molly85

I thinkit was a combination of things Di. we need a healthier life style my dinner was disgustingly bad but i cleared the freezer


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes she sent me a picture of her DH he is okay she said he is being bossy lol.

Diane email me the details. Even thought I pretty much eat like that :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

ooops loren, i hope you get on well with her? Hmmn wonder if her plans are temporary? Hahahaha not much baby making going on with the mils ears next door! Hahahah oops hugs chick xx
Hahaha madame egg! That means its defo a girl! How long did it take for you to get gails reading babe? X


----------



## jelliebabie

ok shan i will email you, how the food is cooked plays a big part too, no butter or oil, if frying then 1 cal spray oil is to be used. I will email u xxxxx


----------



## molly85

i remember a work mate doing this


----------



## shaerichelle

I used extra virgin olive oil and dh uses ghee. No crap stuff


----------



## molly85

u can get olive oil fry lite


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> oh dear Loren the in laws on the door step and in the spare room never good

hahaha ino!thats 1 thing i sed to my mum about moving in here, she will turn up wen shes argued with him and guess wa it tuk her a month to come and stay (she livs 2 mins frm here) but uno from day 1 HSE HAD HER OWN KEY TO OUR HOUSE!!!not a spare key HER OWN KEY!!!!! sure she cums round to breast feed brad wen i'm not in!!!xxx



jelliebabie said:


> ooops loren, i hope you get on well with her? Hmmn wonder if her plans are temporary? Hahahaha not much baby making going on with the mils ears next door! Hahahah oops hugs chick xx
> Hahaha madame egg! That means its defo a girl! How long did it take for you to get gails reading babe? X

yerrr shes lvly its just a bit of a wow wtf r u doin here at this tym!!ad rather u wernt here i feel like i have to tip toe round me own house!!!hahahaha brad sed b4 fuknel gd job we did the baby making wen i got home from college wernt it haha and yes very true!!!!!hahaha thanx babe :hugs: awwww :) likkle Millie :D erm about 14 hrs huni y wen did u order urs?xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane babe. I eat like that everyday except the one calorie sprays and I eat brown rice pastas:)


----------



## jelliebabie

yesterday loren :cry: better be in my emails in the morning! :growlmad: yeah shan i use the extra virgin olive oil frylite. Its a low fat diet, high in nutrition. All useful calories. Too many foods we eat nowadays are high calorie but they are 'empty' calories and the body has no use for them and stores them as fat! Yeah loren, lil suzi is ok now,poor baby.
What wuda hapnd if i never noticed? Doesnt bare thinking about, and i dont know how long it was like that! We took cookie a walk down the braes today and was talking to this couple with a boxer dog, anyway she had a bump and i was asking her when she was due? She is due in august, i knew when i looked at her she was team pink and i asked her and she said it was a girl, i asked her if you had picked a name and it was millie!!
So totally thoughtbout you!! Aww. She had been ttc for 4yrs! She was lovely! Bless. Didnt tell her i had been ttc 12yrs lol
She was a stranger after all xx


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, :rofl: breastfeeding brad! Hahahahahahahahaha ''bitty'' hahahaha shannon, do you not eat anything else not on that list?? At all? It may just be very slight changes that will make all the difference To you babe. If nothing except that list is consumed, weight loss is guaranteed. Maybe even the oil will make the difference xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I think 9 months is too long. Diane when are you going to fertility specialist. I think clomid for you and you would have a baby in your arms.


----------



## jelliebabie

and its great you eat so healthy shannon xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> loren, :rofl: breastfeeding brad! Hahahahahahahahaha ''bitty'' hahahaha shannon, do you not eat anything else not on that list?? At all? It may just be very slight changes that will make all the difference To you babe. If nothing except that list is consumed, weight loss is guaranteed. Maybe even the oil will make the difference xxx

Umm nope I pretty much eat like that.


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> yesterday loren :cry: better be in my emails in the morning! :growlmad: yeah shan i use the extra virgin olive oil frylite. Its a low fat diet, high in nutrition. All useful calories. Too many foods we eat nowadays are high calorie but they are 'empty' calories and the body has no use for them and stores them as fat! Yeah loren, lil suzi is ok now,poor baby.
> What wuda hapnd if i never noticed? Doesnt bare thinking about, and i dont know how long it was like that! We took cookie a walk down the braes today and was talking to this couple with a boxer dog, anyway she had a bump and i was asking her when she was due? She is due in august, i knew when i looked at her she was team pink and i asked her and she said it was a girl, i asked her if you had picked a name and it was millie!!
> So totally thoughtbout you!! Aww. She had been ttc for 4yrs! She was lovely! Bless. Didnt tell her i had been ttc 12yrs lol
> She was a stranger after all xx

boooooo she'll get back to u tomorrow chick!!!stil u shud have gotten it today she must have had alot!!!!!awwwwww gdgdgdgdgd bless lil suzi!!!ino chick but nw uno shes ok and the problems solved but yer u shud tel the collar maken ppl b4 anuva poor cat dusnt get help!!wel i'm going to the braes n am gna rugby tackle her dog!!for callen her baby millie haha ony mesn awwwwww :D awwww i dnt even no her and am happy 4 her haha.yup bt nowen me i lay all cards dwn to ppl av neva glanced eyes at wen i shudnt haha.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> loren, :rofl: breastfeeding brad! Hahahahahahahahaha ''bitty'' hahahaha shannon, do you not eat anything else not on that list?? At all? It may just be very slight changes that will make all the difference To you babe. If nothing except that list is consumed, weight loss is guaranteed. Maybe even the oil will make the difference xxx

hahahahahahahahaha i was gna say bitty bt didnt no wether the american girlies wud no wat it ment hahahahaha deffo does drink from the breast tho!!!am not surprised the umbilicol cord isnt stil attachd!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

still havent got round to handing in a sample of swimmers yet shan, need to do that before i get referred. I suppose i keep hoping itll just happen lol. Will hand in a sample after ive ovulated. Those guys aRe valueable at the minute, need as many as i can get lol,cant afford to give some away hahahaha. Thanks for caring though shanny babe. Loren, met a dog called mia the other day and an american bulldog today called darcyWho looked like mia! Girl i cant get u out my head hahaha xxx


----------



## molly85

BITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Di Iknow why you haven't done that sample suck it up and just do it.


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha di....it must be love love love!!!do dooo!!hahahaah.awwwwww i hate the way we cnt go on little walks the asda with cookie n mia!!!y do u liv so farrrrrr!!!!haha.yerrrr OV fuk Imy like mad then contibute his little baby makers!!!!i bet u fall preg b4 u get the test results bk tho ;) xxxxxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> BITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Di Iknow why you haven't done that sample suck it up and just do it.

hahahahahaha............hahahahhaah ooooooo jo is lutenant bitch!!LOVE IT haha x


----------



## shaerichelle

He can get the mouldies out now by starting Now.


----------



## Loren

wats the mouldies mean ive seen tha 2 or 3 tyms in here today?xx


----------



## molly85

Diane like to leave her sperm to fester in the sack soshe has toclean out the mouldies


----------



## molly85

and thats Dr Bitch to you Diane


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahhaaha jo, u givin ma secrets away? Hahahahahaha. Loren aww haha, i was with imy tho so think he wudve been mortifid i was telling strangers he cudnt get me up the duff hahaha.
I am gonna make those collar makers pay! they almost killed my cat!! Almost being the best word in that sentence.
They would be paying with their lives had suzi been taken from me. I had a cat suki, she died 6yrs ago yesterday by choking to death after getting herself caught in a window, oooh am so morbid, sorrY gals.
do u think mil will make up with her oh loza? X


----------



## Loren

thank u jo haha xxx



jelliebabie said:


> hahahahhaaha jo, u givin ma secrets away? Hahahahahaha. Loren aww haha, i was with imy tho so think he wudve been mortifid i was telling strangers he cudnt get me up the duff hahaha.
> I am gonna make those collar makers pay! they almost killed my cat!! Almost being the best word in that sentence.
> They would be paying with their lives had suzi been taken from me. I had a cat suki, she died 6yrs ago yesterday by choking to death after getting herself caught in a window, oooh am so morbid, sorrY gals.
> do u think mil will make up with her oh loza? X

hahahaha true!!!!GOOD!!!!they need teln cheeky basards bet suzi isnt the only cat its happend to either!!!awwwwwwww sorry to hear about ir cat suki sweety!!! :hugs: ya nt morbid hun!!!!then agen giv me a drink and 40 ciggys and al chat the leg off u about anythin to do with death!!i love it ana dnt no y!!!not any1 dien just the hole meaning of it wat happens aftawards how such a such died ect ghost stories the lot so if any of u have got any real ghost stories 4 me haha do tel!!! erm yer shes a gobshite to b honest!!!!she bends over bkwards 4 him duz everythin except wipe his ass bt ino if he wantd her to she wud!i told her to order a taxi 4 in the mornin coz shes gt a operation tomorow and she went to phone it then put it dwn and sed o no al leave it he moght fone and say al pick u up, i just wen yer n wlkd out the kitchen.got no time 4 it!!!he wont let her work he gives her "wages" he likes her to get up, clean all the house do all the washing make his dinner he cums home from job 1 has his dinner goes to job 2 and she makes his tea and gets him either a few cans in or a bottle of wine...that is her everyday routine!wtf not bein funi but geta life!brad sumtyms says the kitchen and cleaning is a womans job to which i reply ....... am not ya fukn mother!n wlk away b4 i punch him in his conk!i wern born to serve any man!hah rant over haha xxxx


----------



## molly85

Ohhh scary inlaws. The birds eye polar bear is on the tv creepy


----------



## Loren

haha pair of nobs jo!!omg isnt it!!makes u think who on earth works for birds eye to cum up with that idea!x


----------



## molly85

jackie door


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> jackie door

:rofl: hahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahahahahahhahahaha loren! Ooh when im not going to sleep i will give u a couple of stories! Haha dr bitch luv it. Oh loreen u have me in stitches constantly. I wana move in with u lol. Nite girlies luv ya.
Talk more tomorrow, sorry its a quick exit xx


----------



## molly85

nite


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Diane..


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> hahahahahahahhahahaha loren! Ooh when im not going to sleep i will give u a couple of stories! Haha dr bitch luv it. Oh loreen u have me in stitches constantly. I wana move in with u lol. Nite girlies luv ya.
> Talk more tomorrow, sorry its a quick exit xx

ooooooo gdgdgdgdgdgggd!!canny wait haha.cum move in ive got 2 free rooms, cookie can bunk with mia and u n imy cn take the bk bedroom!!!kingsize bed!!i'm still pissd off at y we cnt just sleep in that haha.ni nite huni lv uuuuuu!! xxxxxxxx

am departing to seens tho OH is goin to sleep, ni nite xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommaof3

Ricky is out of ICU and they have been able to ease his pain some the doctors say so far it looks like his surgery has gone well Shan seen a pic he looks bad but looks better then he did Im just so sad I just happen to think a week from today is my 20 week scan and he isnt gonna be able to be there Ive managed to not cry in front of him I just wait till I get home thats when it hits me when I have to go to bed alone I try to avoid it as long as I can aghh Im just tired I guess I shouldnt be sad I have way to much to be thankfull for today and I just wanted to thank you all for keeping us in your thoughts I dont know what id do with out my internet sisters love you all


----------



## calliebaby

So glad to hear your hubby is doing better Nicole. :hugs: We love you too.
I wish I was closer so I could give you a real hug.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls

Nicole so glad your DH is doing better and out of ICU I bet you are so relieved! Thank you for keeping us up to date even though it must be the last thing on your mind right now! I hope you're managing to eat and drink and take care of yourself too although I imagine again that's the last thing on your mind :hugs: we love you too!! 

Diane you foxy hot mama!!! switserwoo!! :winkwink: I might steal you from your DH :haha: 

Shan glad you're getting started with the provera - I think a good clean out is what your system needs like Jo and then that bfp is literally just around the corner with that clomid! 

Callie 14 weeks tomorrow for you! :happydance: I feel like I'm catching you up now even though we're only a week or so apart! he he! 

Loren, Gem, Rach, Brandy :wave: sorry to anyone I've missed! I'm not feeling too great atm so not thinkin straight - think I have a UTI, had pain on my right side for about 2 days and it feels right inside round my kidney, been really cold and more exhausted than is usual for me plus pee is cloudy and strong and I've drunk a lot of water :( docs at 4.40pm today didnt want to leave it over the weekend in case it got worse! 

xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hahahaha thanks ness, you can steal me anytime! We can be rainbow mamas :rofl: drink cranberry juice ness, it helps clean out the urinary tract, good luck at the docs babe :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

Di we are identical cycles and idential cycle day!! When do you usually o? I think I've missed it :(


----------



## Nessicle

jelliebabie said:


> hahahaha thanks ness, you can steal me anytime! We can be rainbow mamas :rofl: drink cranberry juice ness, it helps clean out the urinary tract, good luck at the docs babe :hugs:

:haha: come on over then lady lol! 

Yeah I need to get some cranberry juice defo :thumbup: pain has subsided a bit today but still going to go get checked over suppose when you're preggers you need to be extra careful hey? Had a mass load of emotiona upset today feel rubbish :( same old crap from yesterday with my sisters etc and getting some cramps across my tummy - probably just all tense from being upset I'm sure! 

Rach get bd'ing anyway just in case chick :flower:


----------



## Loren

hi nicole so glad ur DH is fine and out of ICU!!!! very gd news chick!!:hugs: sorry he wont be at ur 20 weeks scan but just think he wants to b ther as much as u want him ther he just cant!!!:hugs: lv ya huni xxxxxxx

iyaa ness, boooo sorry u think u have a water infection!yer do wa di sed drink sum cranberry juice to sooth it till u get to the docs later!hope he gives u wat u need huni :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

iyaaa rach, shan and karen!!!i c u lurking haha.u all ok??xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

hi.. had to get my son on the bus.

I think I ovulated.. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/shaerichelle
I took provera yesterday :cry:


----------



## Loren

sorry if u have OV'd and have taken provera shan but end of the day hun u need to flush out ur womb with a period to start agen u dont no wether it cud cause problems if u do get preg and dont have AF b4 hand hun, dnt take that in the rong way am just lukn out 4 u xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I am afraid either way.. Does that make sense?


----------



## shaerichelle

Nicole. love you and thinking of you..


----------



## Loren

yer i get u hun!bt wen AF duz cum and if she duz, then u will have a fresh cycle to get that extra special healthy sticky BFP xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah I was telling DH I think that if I ovd my temps arent high enough anyway to carry it through.


----------



## jelliebabie

heya ladies! Shan, maybe the provera is causing temp rise? my temp rises just before and during af. Dont be sad, ur gonna have a really long cycle next time, about 9 months long lol. Aww nessie, :hugs: tell me where your sisters are and i will go beat them up :haha: hope things get better babe, and utis can be painful babe so dont worry much, love bumpy by the way! Xx loren, Love ur avator! Was showing imy and said, look theres me pal loren! He said ''hmmmn shes a bit of all rite!'' shall i beat him up or leave it to brad? Hahahah rachel babe, i dont ov till cd17 or thereabouts chick. Why you think youve missed ovulation? Did u not get some :sex: sessions in babe? Fxd
for you. Loza, u spoke to gem?? X


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, dont you mean you have 1 free room? Cant forget the live in mil :haha: am moving on monday! Just got a brand new 2 bedroom house! It will be such a relief from living in a flat! Oooh a garden! Yipee

Xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Diane!! I am so excited for you. Got pictures.?


----------



## shaerichelle

Rach, I thought when I looked at your chart the other day that you were past ov, because you usually ov on CD 12ish,right?


----------



## shaerichelle

Alright I am gonna read on provera.


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane it can make it go up. Heres to popping another provera :wine:


----------



## jelliebabie

nicole honey, am so glad ricky is on tHe road to recovery, its such a shock for you both, dont feel too bad bout the scan, you can take pics back to him, and the most important thing babe, is hes here to hold her in the flesh when she is born. Big big hugs babe! You mean so much to all of us and your in all our thoughts xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I am gonna stop temping now! Its gonna drive me crazy


----------



## jelliebabie

yay shan! No need to be sad now xx no photos sorry, but its like a cardboard box compared to your palace lol. But its my cardboard box lol, with a garden hahaha x


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> heya ladies! Shan, maybe the provera is causing temp rise? my temp rises just before and during af. Dont be sad, ur gonna have a really long cycle next time, about 9 months long lol. Aww nessie, :hugs: tell me where your sisters are and i will go beat them up :haha: hope things get better babe, and utis can be painful babe so dont worry much, love bumpy by the way! Xx loren, Love ur avator! Was showing imy and said, look theres me pal loren! He said ''hmmmn shes a bit of all rite!'' shall i beat him up or leave it to brad? Hahahah rachel babe, i dont ov till cd17 or thereabouts chick. Why you think youve missed ovulation? Did u not get some :sex: sessions in babe? Fxd
> for you. Loza, u spoke to gem?? X

haha thanx chick!!hahaha thanx imy......u can beat him up, brad will probs get hurt hahaha.nope bt am gna txt her now!!!how r u huni??xxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> yay shan! No need to be sad now xx no photos sorry, but its like a cardboard box compared to your palace lol. But its my cardboard box lol, with a garden hahaha x

Girl its a house! Thats all that matters!

I need to go for a bit exercise, shower, etc. My stepdaughters will be here tonight.:sleep:


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> loren, dont you mean you have 1 free room? Cant forget the live in mil :haha: am moving on monday! Just got a brand new 2 bedroom house! It will be such a relief from living in a flat! Oooh a garden! Yipee
> 
> Xxxxx

hahahahaha ano yer, i felt used this morning i woke up to go dwn and thort she wud b cumn down soon, but she had alredy gon! :O felt violated and used hahahaha the way u do after a 1 nyt stand haha only wen its u leaven its ok :D hahah.ooooooo yay :yipee: :headspin: to the move chick!!yayyy garden 4 cookie monster!!!and BBQ's round at dianesss!!!haha congratualions on the new house huni!!xxxxxxxxxx lv uuuuuu xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I need to come visit Diane! :)


----------



## Loren

by that pic do use stil think we'll have a girl 1st?? and can u tell by brads fugly face y i dont want my kids to luk like him hahahahaha xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Shan glad its just the provera causing temp rise but like Loren said you need a good flush out for an extra sticky healthy beanie :happydance: 

Thanks Di - I'm gonna tell my sisters you're coming to beat em up :haha: families are a nightmare! I live in a cardboard box with a garden too :haha: it's a small two bed goodness knows what we're gonna do with all the baby stuff ha ha 

Loren aw bless calling brad ugly poor lad sure you don't think that really though lol! 

Nicole - Di is right the most important thing is having your DH there holding your new bubs xx


----------



## Loren

haha of course i dont, but i doont want my kids to luk like him haha xxx


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I always say mine and Mark's kid is gonna have a big nose we've got right conks on us! lol xx


----------



## Loren

hahaha awww use havnt!!!!i can c ur baby lukn like a little cherub!!!me n my sisters wer blessd with my mums nose!!but i got me dads chin!not happy haha i inherited the shit things!big chin, glasses, fat ed, mad curly untamable hed!!!funky calfs, hair wer it shudnt be!!the list goes on its just arlass hahaha xxxx


----------



## molly85

hey girlies,
Nicole glad he's improving. Tell him he has to be healed by Oct 27th to look after you, he is such a sweety wish I could come and help you out. Hugs.

Shan don't worry either way. Keep taking the pills in the correct order Clomid seems to be very successful so have faith. I think most girls catch i their first 3 cycles of the dose being right. Get some :sex: in before the :witch: flys in

Diane & Ness you filthy girls Rainbow mummas lol

Loren CHange ya locks.

Rach it only takes one daft sperm your not out till she arrives.

To everyone else hello and howdy,and to randy Happy world cup day


----------



## Loren

hahahahaha i had to think wat u meant then!!! ooo u watchn the match jo? i loved the south africans dance wen they scored b4 haha xx


----------



## molly85

i'v been wotching the second half. got to do his ironing in a moment it's housework night YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls, am back! aww nessie, hahahha our little cardboard boxes! Gotta start somewhere eh? And a garden is a huge bonus when you have a zoo in your house lol. Aww, big conks haha, am sure theyre Not as big as you think, or your gonna be giving birth to the real pinnochio :rofl: kiddin babe. Shan, yay come visit anytime, or we could houseswap is you like! Please? Hahaha, just messing. i am more than happy with the new place. Its so exciting lol. Ooh loren boo for being violated! Hahaha one night stand with the mil :shock: cant remember what else u said, need to go back and check! Am sure it was funny but ive got a memory like a seive lol. Ooooh exciting ironing jo! Haahahaahaha thats imys job! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks jo.


----------



## molly85

lol Diane. Bloddy man cannot use an iron and requires 7 shirts. I have aload of other chores to do. Hoover could be out at 3am


----------



## shaerichelle

i do not iron at all. lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girls, am back! aww nessie, hahahha our little cardboard boxes! Gotta start somewhere eh? And a garden is a huge bonus when you have a zoo in your house lol. Aww, big conks haha, am sure theyre Not as big as you think, or your gonna be giving birth to the real pinnochio :rofl: kiddin babe. Shan, yay come visit anytime, or we could houseswap is you like! Please? Hahaha, just messing. i am more than happy with the new place. Its so exciting lol. Ooh loren boo for being violated! Hahaha one night stand with the mil :shock: cant remember what else u said, need to go back and check! Am sure it was funny but ive got a memory like a seive lol. Ooooh exciting ironing jo! Haahahaahaha thats imys job! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane you better get to bding.


----------



## molly85

I will try and teach matt at some point but 1 shirt takes me less than 5 minutes it would take half andhour to teach him to do a sleeve


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaaha jo, tell him to teach himself. Its his shirts, he will learn! He wont want to walk about looking like hes slept in a park all night lol. Shan, i know babe. Will get to it tonight, then cd15, 16 and 17. 
Ive got 3 preseed tubes left so will use them. They really are lovely! Nice and smooth ride lol. Hopefully ov cd17, if i havent already! Havent tempted past 2 days! I suppose you could say im taking a 
Relaxed approach, no point going mad if im not getting bfp till october lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh I understand that Jo. Id rather do things myself sometimes.. Its just easier.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol maybe with the relaxed approach you will get your bfp.

I talked with my acupuncturist today about the clomid. She said sometimes we need natural ways and medical ways together:) So I willl still get acupuncture and herbs. MY PMA is real high this time:)


----------



## jelliebabie

loren, brads not fugly! And ooh, i have a big chin too! It sticks out lol! Take it from my mum and her mum! I feel your pain! :hugs: lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

im so glad you have your pma back full force shan! :thumbup: she is right! mother nature is amazing, but sometimes she needs a chemical kick up the ass! Lol. Am feeling really positive for you too!
In my heart ive always felf that chlomid was the answer to your prayers and i know you wont regret it! Am gona be sad and lonely in here when everyone gets their bfps though lol. Hahaha oh well, i will be so happy for you all though. You really are my special friends! Love u all
Well, most of you! Hahaha kiddin all of you! Xxxx


----------



## molly85

lol funny girl. My temping is pants this month. ifwe keep this BDing up it won't make a blind bit of difference just please no 40 odd day cycle eugh. Shna aim for an egg and if you get a :bfp: bonus. I know the funky cycle pain and it's the only way to prevent yaself from heart ache. you will catch it soon enough. I gtta get going got to wizz by the rents and my uncle. First iece of baby furniture tonight i get my wicker chair from grandparents back. I had it as a todler up to the age of 11 then my cousin got it as a baby now he's 13


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thats a special chair jo, sweet. Have a nice night babe x


----------



## Shey

hey ladies


----------



## jelliebabie

hey sheena, hows it going? Did you get a test done? Fxd 4 u x


----------



## shaerichelle

Shey did you get another test? I see you said pos hpt. Did you tell bf yet?


----------



## shaerichelle

Diane check your email :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

She logged off. Just wondering how she could get a positive so fast. I have noticed only the people in UK where the tests are 10 miu can get positives that early but its rare. hmm

7 days after her only bd in 3 years she has a positive test. Am I crazy? I don't think that is possible.


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone. Sorry, random thanking going on I am on my phone. MS came back yesterday...yuck. Otherwise I am goid. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry about the MS. Ugh It should go away!

I am doing okay have provera in my system...


----------



## Loren

dianeeeeeeee!!!! r u therrrrr haha, i went shopping erlier sorry neva rit bk on ere xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

heya loren! U gone now babe? :cry: i hate weekends on here! Its a ghost town! X


----------



## Loren

i'm hereeeee!!!!!xxxxxxx ino it dies and u wud think it wud b chocker with most ppl not working! i POAS'd b4 hahah i had to!!!! :bfn: haha.xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

:rofl: loren! Youre as mad as me! Xxx


----------



## molly85

I'm back chair collected I have a ton of old family photos to.
There was onethat really choked me. My mum was nearly killed in a road accident age 17 so she has brain damage there was a picture of her a few months after the accident and she looked nothing like the other photos of her cheery and giggly teenager. Since her recovery she has always happy photos it was so sad and moving plus I opened my grandmother diary on the day of my mums accident sooo spooky.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> :rofl: loren! Youre as mad as me! Xxx

haha o wel it feeds the addiction even if we no itl b neg haha xxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> I'm back chair collected I have a ton of old family photos to.
> There was onethat really choked me. My mum was nearly killed in a road accident age 17 so she has brain damage there was a picture of her a few months after the accident and she looked nothing like the other photos of her cheery and giggly teenager. Since her recovery she has always happy photos it was so sad and moving plus I opened my grandmother diary on the day of my mums accident sooo spooky.
> 
> How is everyone else?

awwww :hugs: ooooo tht is spooky jo!!!!! do do do do do do lol xxx fine thanx hun just bord waiting 4 DIANE to tel me 2 of her ghost storys haha :p u? xxx


----------



## molly85

I can tell you afew to send you to sleep from my box of photos.
I have finally seen a picture of my dead great uncle. I have tried to do a lot of research on him and come up with nothing.


----------



## molly85

Hav eyou girls seen this sheer skin hair removal thing?


----------



## Loren

haha bring them on jo, ooooo gdgdgdgdgdgd!!!!x

my sister is a proper dik ed she does my ed in!!!!! this is her status.......

Katie Carberry -goin too sleep now.. hopefully i wont wake up in the mornin(yn). na'night&#9829;

n some1 has asked y she sayn that and shes put....

Katie Carberry av add murder with me mum+dad:/ haha coz i rang rz at half 10 sayin ill be ome now am at the top of r road+tha +then i didnt come in till 10 too 12+they was lookin for me+was gunna get the police+tha:| haha+then just bin arguin with them ahaha:/.. am goin anyway na'night&#9829;

shes fukn 14 wa duz she expect!!!!! arghhhhhh ad love to give her the biggest punch of me life at the min gd job i dnt liv in me mums stil ad kill her!!!xxxxx


----------



## molly85

114 year oolds are a nightmare. Matts bro's that age


----------



## molly85

lol 114year olds.


----------



## jelliebabie

aw hugs jo. Sounds like it was one of those sentimental nights xx what a little brat your sis sounds loren, needs a good kick up the ass and locked in her room with no internet 4 a week hahaha. Will text u a little 'experience' i had x


----------



## molly85

lol.
I am now referred to as the family geneologist


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> aw hugs jo. Sounds like it was one of those sentimental nights xx what a little brat your sis sounds loren, needs a good kick up the ass and locked in her room with no internet 4 a week hahaha. Will text u a little 'experience' i had x

hahahahah 114 yr olds jo hahahaha.xxxx

she is!!and it duz my hed in wen my dad says shes just u wen u wer younger!!i was bad dnt ge me rong but neva eva as bad as her!!!!me mum n dad take all her stuff off her, laptop, ipod, fne and me mum sits up for half an hr in her room coz she can hear her sneaking downsters to get either her ipod (got the net onit) or r sians laptop!neva lerns!!!!oooooo thank uuuuu xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hehehe Loren your going to be a strickt mum if youknow all the tricks. Taking stuff is one thingkeeping it locked away is another. OOOhhh have dreams of removing Dans stuff and locking it come where he's exactly the sam gets away with more than any of his brothers and sisters


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girlies nightie nite time for me and no karma sutra for me tonight, too tired and dh not up 4 it! Cd14 tomorrow so he is getting raped tomorrow and the next 2 nights after. That will be my contribution for the mOnth. Bfp making requires far too much effort lol. Anyways i shall love u and leave u, speak in the morning. Nite jo :hugs:
Nite loren babe :kiss: luv yaz xx


----------



## molly85

Night Diane ddntrealise it was 3 am


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Diane tell him to get some energy fast...


----------



## shaerichelle

Loren.. your sister reminds me of my younger sister argh.


----------



## molly85

hey shan how many pills do u need to take? then howlong is the wait for witch?


----------



## shaerichelle

I have 10 pills.. But I think 5 and I will end up with af.


----------



## Loren

rnt they little *******s shan!!! dont learn ever!!!they need a slap!!sick of my dad comparing her to me!!i was bad wen i ws a kid but not that bad!!! rite i'm tired and OH has frends round, n am stuk on the couch til ther finished being "MEN" i'm watching angus thongs and snogging haha nothing else on!!!!ni nite girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

night loren,just relised you look a bit like my ex work mate Kim shes from southport


----------



## molly85

Shan take them as prescribed will make the hole process simpler


----------



## shaerichelle

Night Loren.


----------



## Shey

Sorry ladies I was at my sister's place and i just got home 35 mins ago.

Di no I haven't gotten to retest.

Shan to answer that question, I am very fertile. I'm sorry :(


----------



## molly85

Did you get bloods done shey????


----------



## Shey

No I took a HPT, but will restest next week


----------



## molly85

ah ok. Those new fers are pants so use a dollar store or something. I think we have all seen the antibody strip on them and not all of us are pg. I hope this is for you me dear


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone.


----------



## molly85

hey Callie!!!!!!
Hows you?
not seen you in ages


----------



## Shey

Thank you Jo and I hope you get your BFP really soon!

Hey Callie:wave:


----------



## molly85

I was thinking I felt some sort of OVpainearlier but it would be the left side again and wayy earlier than before so I think I was having a delusional 5 minutes


----------



## calliebaby

I am good. I am a little annoyed right now though. I just bought some beef jerky (weird craving) and then I read that I can't eat it due to listeria!!! WTF!!! I guess all meat is out of the question unless steaming hot....and hot beef jerky= :sick:


----------



## Shey

Aww callie Im sorry :hugs:
Aww Jo! maybe you'll be next to get your BFP


----------



## calliebaby

Shey, what happens to your ff chart when you take off the override? Not questioning you....just curious what it does.


----------



## Shey

I have no idea Callie, do you know?


----------



## calliebaby

Do you mean you don't know how to take it off, or you don't know what it will do?


----------



## Shey

I dunno what it will do


----------



## calliebaby

Could you take it off for a moment? Chart's fascinate me.


----------



## molly85

her override isn't on Cal, she just doesn't have templine.
did you BD on any other days shey?


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, ok. I guess I haven't seen it like that before. The coverline is important isn't it?


----------



## Shey

No only the one time, but people have told me that it takes that one time


----------



## calliebaby

So, do you think that you ovulated later than the chart says?


----------



## molly85

it can be i think if you dn't have a big rise. I am a little confused on the BDing thugh none are in the supposed fertile window


----------



## Shey

Idk what's up with FF, Im just gonna retest and see what the outcome is


----------



## shaerichelle

Callie, sorry about the beef jerky. Hot beef jerky sounds disgusting!
I bet you are having a girl!

Jo Yup I am just gonna take it. Its def making my boobs hurt! And fibro pain is intense. Ugh


----------



## molly85

bizarre I guess wewill see in the next few weeks. I think last month is wrong all very odd. how was the volunteering at the fire service?


----------



## molly85

sounds nice and progesteronie. so very promising


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. Yes it does I dont like this stuff. The sooner af comes the better for me.I hope by Tuesday.


----------



## Shey

Jo it went fine Im signed up for next thursday to volunteer there

Shan I hope things go well with the stuff you are taking and that you get your BFP! 

I want nothing but the best for all of you ladies!


----------



## calliebaby

Just remember Shan, it can take up to two weeks for af to come once you stop the progesterone. Just wanted you to know that. Usually about a week though. I agree with your acupuncturist....it is great to be able to utilize western and eastern medicine together. They can really compliment one another.:thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

That's funny...everyone says they think that I am having a girl.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks SHey.

Callie I think this is the cycle. With eastern and western medicine I will have much more luck. I have taken provera before .. It took about 5 days for af. I hope its fast this time. Cause it causes my fibro to flare :cry: today I could barely move.


----------



## shaerichelle

You are and so is Nicole. Ness is a boy.:)


----------



## Shey

haha Callie I have to agree with Shan, I say you are having a girl!

Shan I'm sorry bout your fibro. I wish it didn't do that to you. I hate when others are in pain. :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Shey. During progesterone rises it kills me.

I need to go to bed. Night


----------



## Shey

Aww okie dokie Shan sweet dreams and hope you feel better tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

I can assosciate Shan I was totally swollen at the end of lastcycle


----------



## Shey

Aww thats not good Jo


----------



## molly85

Ahhh I'm just pathetic and adjusing back badly. Would te fire department employ you shey?


----------



## Shey

If Im really good and if they have a position available then yea. But as of now they have no job openings.


----------



## molly85

ah dang. i hope they do soundslike a gd job


----------



## Shey

yup it does, but i should really get a job in the medical billing and coding.


----------



## molly85

jobs a job at the end of the day


----------



## Shey

that is true! haha!


----------



## Nixilix

Rely bd'ing 3 days after o cannot result in bfp???


----------



## Shey

Nix it depends on how fertile a woman is! if she is very fertile it can.


----------



## molly85

Shey an egg has a life span of 24 hours from when it pops out of the ovary after that it dies sperm in ideal conditions have alife span of 5 days. 
Rach your up early


----------



## Shey

Wow I did not know that Jo! seriously I never knew that thanks for telling me. That is interesting.


----------



## Nixilix

It doesn't matter how fertile u r, the egg dies after release. It can't wait around for the next bd session just cause your "extra fertile". 

Yeah Jo, fell asleep on sofa at 7 so all slept out! Will probably nap later.


----------



## Shey

see i didn't know that. I read in a book that it takes an egg 48 hrs to fertilize


----------



## molly85

it's 48 hours from the spermaattaching then they waltz around your womb and if they latch on in timeyou have your self a zygote


----------



## Shey

oh ok! well i'll post pics of a test next week


----------



## molly85

love the sticks. 
post away Who's first other wise onto POAS?


----------



## Shey

hehe I will POAS!


----------



## Nixilix

Prob be me but not testing til 25th. I don't know If I o'd so just going by longest cycle xx


----------



## Shey

Good luck Nix and I hope you do get your BFP!!! you so deserve it girlie! :hugs:


----------



## molly85

Night girls bath, dog walk then bed. See you all tonight.
Rach your already in the 2ww scary


----------



## Shey

night ladies!


----------



## Nixilix

I could be anything from 4dpo or yet to o!!


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! 

sorry I wasnt on last night, went to the docs I have a UTI, he's put me on antibiotics for 7 days!

I managed to record baby's heartbeat today, you can download it here if you fancy a listen! 

https://www.filedropper.com/120610

you might need headphones on if your audio is rubbish on your computer like mine lol 

Rach you should bd just in case chick I would x


----------



## shaerichelle

good luck Rach. Hope you bd around ov:)


thamks for clarifying about the egg:)

ness I will have a listen when I'm not on my phone lol.

I have lots of pma. Really feel my bfp this coming cycle. The provera has turned up the heat. Phew


----------



## Nixilix

Well I NEVER have o'd later than cd14 but today is cd15 and I got a nearly pos opk earlier. Will test again in a bit. Maybe all the alcohol I delayed it!! Going to try and bd tonight and Sunday.


----------



## shaerichelle

Woo hoo maybe you are catching the eggy! That would be awesome. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nixilix

I wish! It doesn't bear thinking bout the possibility of it happeneing anymore cause it's too heartbreaking to see af! Just hope my cycles aren't trying to lengthen :(

hope u r ok hinny. Eng v USA in football today!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I feel the opposite I just wish af would show. But I know having your cycles lengthen is heart breaking. I know :hugs:

I dont watch football but go USA lol :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha go england! Go england! Haha and thats coming from a scot! We are 2 shit to make it to the world cup haha. Fxd 4 u rach. X


----------



## jelliebabie

shey honey, just had to say that because you fell pregnant with your ds first time of bd doesnt mean you are super fertile, just lucky. You must have had bd at the right time that one time. Fertility is a 2 part equasion. The man is responsible for 50 percent of fertility. But most importantly you must have sex in your fertile window. The 2 most fertile days are
The day before and the day of ovulation. Please bare in mind that just because it only took 1 time the first time doesnt mean the same will apply for the 2nd time. Though i do hope you dont have any problems concieveing :hugs: with my first 2 pregnancies i fell pregnant in the 1st month. I wouldve considered myself very fertile! But what happens in the past with a different partner counts for nothing. I have been trying 12 years with no success now. I am not saying this cos im jelous, cos im not. I just dont want you to be dissapointed if it doesnt work out the way you planned. Hi ness, aaww im of my phone and cant listen to hb! How sweet! Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and shey. You do have overide on, do try and take it off. I think you ovd later than what you have put. If thats the case then you may have bded at the fertile time. Good luck, i wish you well xx


----------



## molly85

hey all, just read this page.i ddnt think shey had overideon because that comes up blue. lots of readinf to do i think. 
thre lions on ashirt 44 years of hurt ........


----------



## Nixilix

Yeah dotted line just means no coverline and suspect ov but not enough data.

Well football time beer in hand!!


----------



## jelliebabie

one vertical dotted line means opk used as primary indicactor for ovulation. I used it once the month i didnt ovulate but got a postive opk. xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill play with my chart and see.. since I am not temping :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

this is what fertility friend says..
The dotted lines on your chart for the coverline and ovulation detection mean that there is something about your data that puts your ovulation date in question. Usually this is because one or more of your non-temperature fertility signs do not confirm the ovulation date that your temperature would suggest. This may not mean anything significant for you, especially if your thermal shift is clear. Sometimes your fertility signs just do not all match up to show a perfectly correlated picture. In most cases, the detection is still quite reliable, but it means that you have to keep looking at your chart and your fertility signs and have intercourse if you see any signs of increased fertility.

When the lines are dotted and the thermal shift is not clear or dramatic, it is especially important to keep having intercourse since it is possible that you are still waiting for ovulation. If a more likely ovulation date becomes apparent later, the software will usually adjust the detection automatically.


----------



## shaerichelle

SO if we read this in the case for Shey.. She ovulated before bd, which means she isnt pregnant.


----------



## molly85

Ahah I remember seeing that before shan i didn't use opk's so i only had dots last month.
We didn't BD today whoops


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo bding every other day is supposed to be ideal. Or every 3rd day. so they say.. I am just gonna bd whenever. Its the best way. Glad your body is getting back to normal


----------



## molly85

have to grab him in the morning


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup I would lol.

Okay I am gonna go eat lunch is just a little late :wacko:


----------



## molly85

i just had breakfast at 7pm so i wouldn't worry


----------



## jelliebabie

hey girlies. The dotted lines you talk about are only what ff is refering to when there are horizontal and vertical lines. Shey has put opk as detection source. Her temps after positive opk do not Indicate that is when she ovd. So its invalid. If she ovulated it would have been laTer when her temps rose. I wud say cd24 x


----------



## jelliebabie

i would like to see her take the overide off and see what ff says. A later ovulation would make pregnancy possible but a possitive hpt very unlikely if not impossible by the time she tested x


----------



## jelliebabie

woops, i take that back. If cd24 was ov, then very highly unlikely to result in pg from bd 7 days previous


----------



## MrsBB1

Hello ladies!!

Hope you are all well... not had chance to BD this cycle yet so definatley missed the boat this month


----------



## MrsBB1

PS my ticker is wrong... need to update it as I only had a 26 day cycle again last month


----------



## Shey

I was trying to change it to Advanced and FF wont go back to advanced! grr


----------



## jelliebabie

bad ff! :growlmad: lol. Hi karen, can you bd tonight? You may still be lucky xx hows things with you shey? Still staying with your sister? X


----------



## molly85

I have found some bizzare charts on ff.
At work now and I am starving again went to bed hungry woke up hungry eugh soo annoying


----------



## Shey

Im doing fine Di, nope i moved back with my parents cause i have to show up at court cause my son's dad has to pay child support so we have to go to court and i want to make sure that he does it. How have you been and how's your furbaby?


----------



## Shey

Hi MrsBB how are you doing?

Really Jo! I think that FF has been a bit screwy lately


----------



## molly85

I totally thinkit is still working fine just some odd charts though.


----------



## Shey

its bein gay for me it wont let me change the thingy back to advanced


----------



## Shey

I think im gonna give charting a break.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi hungry jo! Im okay jo! And cookie is fab, still strying to eat inedible objects, ie, legs, arms, doors, shoes etc. Luv her to bits tho xx


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry, i meant i am ok sheena xx


----------



## molly85

lol.cookie is a funny one. Mols only chewed carpet


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo. Cookie loves ripping the carpet up too! Lucky im moving from here next week and i will ensure i dont get carpet! I got my cat from somewhere in england, the road was calles molls drove. so we calleD her molly after it. I think im having ov pains on my left side. Last cycle was my right side. I hope im not oving yet as havent bded and dh not in the mood x


----------



## molly85

tell him if he wants kids he better get in the mood, it's only 5 minutes and he can go back to what he is doing


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii xxxxxxx


----------



## xGemxGemx

hows every1 

sat here drinkin my nasty grapefruit juice............th fings we do lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx
di i love ur picture! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

gemma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hi jo howa u??? xxxx

nicole :hugs: aww i hope ur oh is on the mend hunny xxxxx thats awful news xxx


----------



## molly85

i am fine my connection is pants


----------



## molly85

how are you Gem?


----------



## xGemxGemx

im alright, af came wedns nite. 
just on a downer was ment 2 b my due date 2weeks on monday! 
whats every1 been up2?? think im gonna go 2 bed so tired, il catch upp 2mro xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly85

it will happen again sweety don't stress yourself. Big hugs. She evil that :witch:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks gem, and hi babe! Big hopes for your cycle this time! Mias magick will be working on you! Jo i may bribe him into performing when we go to bed lol x


----------



## molly85

lol I have already booked matt for the morning once he has walked the dog. i wassooo hoping for a shorter cycle. I hope I O again.


----------



## jelliebabie

i am sure you will ovulate again jo, and fxd you catch the eggy, you have upped your game this month! Try bding every day over 3 days when you think your about to ovulate xx


----------



## molly85

bit harder than usual that but will try last month it was day 28 so 2 weeks time.


----------



## molly85

it's allscheduled in may phone organissation is the key.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol diane go seduce him

I'll be off for the nite. Not feeling well


----------



## molly85

night Shan


----------



## jelliebabie

:hugs: shannon. Hope youre feeling better tomorrow xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

I said screw it been in pain for 3 days.. Started drinking gluten free beer. Usually I don't drink cause I'm in pain but screw it.


----------



## molly85

lol beer goooood.
I am eatting the bake it yourself bread work smells like freshly cooked bread


----------



## shaerichelle

yum bread. I'm eating tandoori chicken


----------



## molly85

ohhhh sounds yummyi haveboring asparagus soup


----------



## shaerichelle

that sounds good.. Senthil made it:)

gonna go have marshmaloows on fire and make smores.


----------



## molly85

smores????


----------



## jelliebabie

let your hair down shan you deserve a :beer: i was thinking the same thing, smores? X


----------



## molly85

https://img.foodnetwork.com/FOOD/2003/11/07/pa1b01_smores_lg.jpg

YUM!


----------



## jelliebabie

oooh yummmmy! America has some yummmmmy things lol. Dont think i could diet there! Its hard enough over here lol, mind you, i would probably feel rather slim over there! Hahahaha x


----------



## molly85

ditto, i found loads of lovely junk when I was there


----------



## calliebaby

:hi: everyone!!!


----------



## molly85

callie how are you???????


----------



## calliebaby

I'm ok. Just tired. How are you?


----------



## molly85

I'm good just waiting for my shift to be over sooo 3 hours to go


----------



## molly85

What have you been up to?


----------



## calliebaby

Oh, just enjoying the weather today. Do you ever get days off of work?


----------



## molly85

yep, they are just few and far between. I think I buggered up my cycle again. I ran out of thyroxine and couldn't get more until 5 days later


----------



## shaerichelle

lol Diane I can stay pretty thin acutally but the smores are so good!

So I said my piece of mind in the other thread with shey couldnt take it anymore.


----------



## molly85

other thread? I only stay here now


----------



## shaerichelle

Aphrodite thread in the groups section.


----------



## molly85

pass. 
What does the aphrodite group stand for?


----------



## shaerichelle

Stand for As in what?


----------



## molly85

what is aphrodite?


----------



## shaerichelle

She is a greek goddess of love, beauty and sexuality


Okay Im going to bed now good night.


----------



## shaerichelle

Double post.


----------



## molly85

night


----------



## dottiemad79

hi girls hows everyone?
sorry ive not posted in a while just been trying not to concertrate on ttc much but its always on my mind as everyone around me is pregnat and its making me a bit depressed, especally my sil whos carrying twins that might come soon shes so complaing about being pg its doing my head in 
ive been reading through all the posts and i thought i had it hard with my medical history but you girls have it worst then me and i send big :hugs: to you all,
for all the girls with :baby: on board i love hearing on how you all are progressing with them and cant wait for the days you all give birth and see the pics of babys (i love new babys) 
afm im now on cycle 12 and im now not going to do temps or opks now as i think they are stressing my dh out, to the point him thinking that he cant perform now, 
:dust: to all 
love donna xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hi donna :hugs: lovely to see you pop in! I know how hard it is to have pregnant people around you babe, but keep in mind that WILL be you soon, i promise :flower: Sounds like you have the right idea, maybe giving the temping a break and opks, will help you relax more. Ttc will always be on your mind, theres no doubt about that, but we will always be here if you need to talk. Ttc is something in our minds that should happen very easily and naturally but sadly it doesnt seem to work like that for most of us. Take care xxx


----------



## dottiemad79

thanks di 
im hoping so and we will all have world cup babies lol :thumbup:
it seems so easy in theory to make a :baby: but when it comes to it to some of us its not , where i am there is loads of the school girls pg and they semm to think its easy having sex then getting pg and they will get everything on a plate to them but its not as ive been there as a teenage mum and i was a single parent aswell and i wouldnt want my daughter to be the same as me so we have had chats about sex and everything and shes quite clued up about it, and ive also had a baby in my mid 20s as well, 
thats enough about my rant hows you doing and ur puppy?
donna xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey donna! Am glad you have had that chat with your daughter, too many young girls think babies are so cute and they just wanna have one to love and cuddle, but they are not pets, and change your life in so many ways that some young girls cant cope with. Its not the walk in the park that they think it is. You know from experience how hard it is but im sure youve done a great job, but it is a huge struggle. :hugs: and of course, you dont wana be a granny so young lol.
The pup is good thanks, she really is the destructive type tho so trying to think of ways to keep her mind occupied! Hows ur little spottie monster? X


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and im doing good! Bded last night, temps say no ov yet so am glad cos last nights dose where mouldies! Yuuk! Theyve been festering for a month! Eeeey haha. But they will be fresh for the next session. Lol. Hope out tmi isnt too much for you donna babe xx


----------



## dottiemad79

lol you hear of so many teenage mums and then theres the chat shows as well where they dont know who the daddy is of there baby as well it makes me sick as they think its just a game but its the poor child that suffers in the end,
yeah my monsters doing great apart from the same problem as you its hard to keep him occuipied aswell hes growing at an alarming rate at the mo nearly bigger than my other dalmation indie whos 2yrs shes calmed down a lot and is a really placid dog but solo hes only 22 wks old now and just huge, and seems to like my shoes, he has bite indies tail and now its irritating her as it heals but he wont leave either of the girls alone (indie and hermione) as they dont want to play they just like to lay there and chill out espically in the sun, indies laysin the shade when im outside and hermione lays in the sun but he dont get the message that they dont want to play


----------



## jelliebabie

love you avator :cloud9: donna! So sooooo cute! Xx


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls how is everyone?x


----------



## dottiemad79

its ok tmi not a problem lol:winkwink:
yeah i say that to my dh as well about clearing out the mouldies 
ive given up doing my temps it got to be a chore doing them and its hard as kaiden comes through in the mornings at about 6ish to get up for skool
i did the opks for a few months to see when i got the surge the first time was about day 10 then it went to 15 then to 14 so im just holding out for and taking pot luck when it happens ive been getting the ov pains about 1 day before i got the +on opks so im hoping to tell my self that when the pains come its time, ive now been off the depo for 13 months now so hopefully my system will be sorting its self out now fx
so im planning on bding every other day may be a few days with 2 in a row want a world cup baby :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

lol donna! Hahaha. Cookie has the same problem, only its my 4 cats she tries to play with. They are having none of it, and after numerous scratches on her nose she still doesnt leave them alone, Im sure she thinks its part of the game! Lol. But im sure hoping she grows out of it! Whats the lil guys name again? Sounds like he is gonna be HUGE!! lol. Are your bitches nuetered? Or are you gonna have 101 dalmations! Awww that would be so cute! X


----------



## dottiemad79

hi ness hows everything, hhope ms has calmed down, loved the heartbeat of bubs it sounded so good
donna xx


----------



## dottiemad79

yeah ive got 4 cats as well solo thinks its great as 2 of them are only 10mths old and takes his playing but the other 2 are to old one is 15yrs and cant be bothered with playing with him but solo dont get the message lol and molly (mildread) shes just so grumpy that she dont like anything or anybody lol shes so misrable 
no the girls not neutered but heriome is going to be done end of july as she had a litter last yr and shes getting on now nrly 6 shes a staffie and indie shes 2 and going to breed from her a few times, i wud love to have my own kennels as im such a dog lover


----------



## shaerichelle

morning..at least here.
hi Donna. I totally understand how you feel I am almost on my 10th month and have had 4 cycles. Never did I think it would be this hard. My sis was a teenage mom she struggles, but she works her ass off to take care of her son. Alone. Has her own place. She even got a 3rd degree burn at work and was still working.she had her son at 17. I giver her kudos the dad doesn't even pay support. But all my family got preg easy..most on accident. With ds..they said ivf as soon as I asked. So before that I took bcp for two months to regulate my cycle and the third month we tried and it happened. When my son was 4 I got the non hormone iud and my cycle was the 21st of every month. So I was excited cause I thought it would be easy to ttc. Wrong. But if no one has been in your shoes they font get it. My family keeps saying it will happe. They don't get it. It has...


----------



## shaerichelle

hi ness:) how are you ?


----------



## dottiemad79

hi shan i know they thinks its easy but how do they know, it causes pressure on both you and your dh/oh but they think its easy as its meant to be the most natural thing in the world but to some its not, 
ive been following your stroy over the last few months and im so glad that you went to doctor and are getting some help to regulate ur af :thumbup: and to help you along to getting that :bfp: 
and all of you girls are so supportive to each other and im so impressed with you all even though now of you live nr each other or in the same country its great to hear all of your storys and it makes me sit back and think about things


----------



## jelliebabie

hiya nessie babe! How are yo and the lil guy? Xxx hey donna, am sure your body has sorted itself out now, ive heard that depo is eeeevil! Ive never used birth control! By rights i should have myself a proper football team, with reserves! Lol. Awww. World cup baby! Haaha better make sure your hubby scores a goal then!
Its good you can now read your bodies signals too! Saves money on opks and less stress. Last month cos my doggy died i didnt think i was going to ov and tbh didnt really care too much at that time! Usually ov between cd 16-18. Cd23 and still no ovulation. Then that night i had what i felt to be ov pains so poas opk just to check and yip sure enuf bfp! Unfortunately that seems to be the only bfp i get but its better than none! At least i get to be dpo and obsess over every twinge and ache lol. Ive got my fxd you get your winning world cup baby! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

thanks donna. It took this long for my mw to listen. She did say she decided no clomid. But I guess I was lucky.:)

yes we are supportive of each other. Honestly I don't support shey cause of her actions, but I'm honest with her on how it's gonna effect her life. But I hope we all get our bfps this cycle. I'm gonna get some opk and see if I get a surge sooner with clomid.


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry bout all my spelling mistakes lol I'm on my phone.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello lovelies :hugs: Oh how I've missed you and bnb! 2 birthdays in the family, and a major high blood pressure scare have completely exhausted me.


----------



## dottiemad79

i glad you have got it shan and it hopefully fx wont belong before u get that :bfp: with it 
i have been reading wot shey has been writing over the few months ive been here and im in total shock at the way she behaviors it seems shes living on a different planet or shes in gaga land lol
to say she cant get a job due to being on the austic spectrum is a load of rubbish as ive got ADHD, ocd, mutli personalitly disorder and a few other mental health issues ive worked when i left school, when i was pg with daughter and after and i was a single mum , but since ive been with my dh ive been the stay at home mum i did work at the local shop for about 2 yrs then had to give up due to ill healt but my dh is supportive of me staying at home, i wud never dream of doing wot shes doing as its not far on either the potental father, the child she has already or the baby to be,


----------



## jelliebabie

donna, you are to be commended on how strong and determined you have been throughout your life regardless of your health issues! You are an amazing lady and an inspiration to all!
I think shey is just trying to find any excuse for her being so irresponsible and lazy! Its insulting to all woman actually. I hate to say negative things about people but i have tried to be a friend to her and give her good advice as everyone else has also, but she is on a road to self destruct and i can only feel sorry for her little boy now who will have to suffer the consequences of her actions. I hope she doesnt get pregnant at this time. I hope she is lucky enough to avoid all the serious risks she has opened herself up to, ie stds. Hi shanny babe, hows things? You feeling a bit better today??x


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Donna. I actually envy her! I'd love to work. I miss it. It's just a load of excuses and behavior for a 28 yr old person that can not be excused.


----------



## dottiemad79

i totally agree with you there di about everyonetrying to be her friend but shes just throwing it back in all of urs faces which i cant understand how she can be like that, all of you have pointed out your concerns for her and shes not taking anything on board, i think its time she sat back and had a look at wot shes being doing and to look back at all ofs urs advice she has been given, 
i do admit that me myself all tho im aged 30yrs old i dont act like it but its due to my problems and i cant use them as an excuse just cos things dont go my way but i do try and lead a much to normal live wheres possible, ive been getting involde with the local playgroup where kadien attends in the last yr and i love it there and they all know about my problems and they take me for who i am and the kids all love it when i play with and everything i do it voluentery as well and its great for me as i get out of the house every day and im doing something i enjoy. 
i think if shes not prepeared to take advice from people who cared for her then its her problem and all of you shudnt feel sorry as you all have your hurdles that you are all trying to overcome with each others help and advice


----------



## shaerichelle

hi diane. I'm doing okay. Still in pain dh kept me up late talking to his family. Of course in Tamil. I hope they talk in English when we go..


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree totally Donna she is throwing it in iur faces. She babrely talks about anyone but herself. I get so frustrated.


----------



## dottiemad79

i have noticed that she is self centered and that will get you nowhere in life there is people worst off than her in this world and i get the image shes trying to portray to you all thats she wants everything in the world to go correct for her dont we all wish it would for us but nothing in this life is easy as we wish it was, its always about her even when someone else on here has a problem she seems to have the same thing but she makes out its ten times worst 
i feel sorry for you girls know have been trying to be her friend but are all getting kicked in the teeth from her 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all you girls


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Donna. :hugs: to you. Yah she isnt gonna come back in here I dont think.:)
Shes trying to make her world perfect and it isnt. Shes got a new avatar with a guy. 

Shes talked to him for 9 months on the computer and met once and tried to have a baby. My DH and I didnt even consider having babies .. Then after we got married we decided okay lets try lol now let me tell you we were content having our 3 kids lol but we decided why not. We want to share that special bond... When did you and your dh get married?


----------



## dottiemad79

i dont think she will either, 
i did notice the new pic shes got 

its wrong to try and trap a person with a baby in you life just cos you want to full fill your life the other person my not want it and she cant see that 
ive been with my dh now 5yrs but only married since aug 09 i meet him on the internet i was talking to him for about 1 month before we met and i sort of knew he was my soul mate and we have been happy since when we met i had a dd and he had a dd as well so i thought we were a ready made family but theni fell with kaiden who was a surprise and i thought he wud be it but then as the wedding last yr got closer we thought it wud be nice to just have one more to complete our little family, i come from a family of 5 kids so im used to having people around and all my aunts and uncles on my mums side all have about 4/5 kids each so it was great growing up with loads of other kids to play with 
i sing praise to all of you girls on the ttc journey together and you all are so caring for each other


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww, last year my friend was on the internet and my DH said he is looking for a friend that is a leo. Which is me:) And she gave him my name and we chatted for hours and hours. We learned so much about each other. He drove 2.5 hours to my friends where I was living as I was homeless(couldnt work cause I was sick) and he and I talked for hours and I fell asleep on his chest. (I am smiling as I write this) and then we went on our first date. We saw dbr in concert. He was amazing. Then I was gonna go home and I didnt. I stayed with him all weekend in lala land. (I knew he was my soulmate, I just felt it) We just held each other and went out over the weekend. Eventually I moved in and he proposed and we got married and our kids all love each other so much. They met early on and were so connected with one another. So I got married Aug 21 09:)


----------



## dottiemad79

aww shan thats so sweet from wot ive read you journey in life has been hard and now you have your dh and life is great with him i feel for you and wish you all the happiness in the world :hugs: you derseve it(sorry about spellings not to good with long words lol)


----------



## jelliebabie

it sure sounds like you have met your soulmate donna, and true love can be found on the internet. But as for shey, she isnt looking for a loving father and partner, she is looking for a sperm donor!

Shan, my dhs mum speaks urdu and i hate it when i go visit. Asian tv is on and everyone is speaking a language i dont understand! I think its ignorant really.
She also makes me greet her in her language! I cant just say hi! It pees me off! This is britian you know woman! Grrr lol x


----------



## dottiemad79

thanks di i think i have and i love him to bits think they world of him , 

i think ur rite about shey just wanting a sperm donor, shes not thinking straight about the poor baby to be on wot cud happen or the childs feelings 

i think im going to post more on here now as i feel like i can share my ttc jounery with you all as i know how hard it is and stress ful it is but there is sometimes when i just lurk as i dont want to say the wrong things to people as it might offend them (sorry if it does in advance) as i dont always think before i say anything :wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope they will take me into consideration. Even my stepdaughters know Tamil. I told them I will just have a conversation with my son lol. Yes that is how I feel in America. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Donna, I have and I was telling DH last night about how he saved me!


----------



## shaerichelle

Donna please come in and post more often:) I am sure it wont offend anyone. Sometimes I just speak my mind. I cant help it, thats who I am.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sheys facebook status!
I hate when people post shit bout me that isn't true and when they don't know shit bout me. Seriously people need to stop talking shit or one of these days if they bump into me I will beat their asses! Keep talking shit bitches and watch wat happens! Just cause ya'll aren't that fertile doesn't mean you have to hate!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/twilightmomma82?v=wall&ref=ts


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: I think its funny how now I see alot of you ladies getting conception prediction readings... lol I honestly think Cheri22 is dead on with me... Sandra is my fave as well. I don't know what is going on with me and I'm too scared to go to the doctor cuz I don't want bad news... GRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope you can go and get good news:)

I have just used Jenny. 

My mom read my cards and she said I will have a boy and it will be this cycle or next. lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

Thank you to the ladies that posted on the other thread!

Can I join here? On the topic of OH's I met mine on the internet too, we met a couple days after we started talking but we've been together for almost 2 years, in fact our anniversary is July 15th. He started dating me when I was 5 months pregnant with DS


----------



## dottiemad79

:hugs: shan i think your just them same as me 

wot shey has said on her fb is only all her own doing tho and she needs to realise the world doesnt revole around her

i wud forget about her and let her get on with it and she will then realisle her mistakes 

shan, di and all of the 4cccs are loving girls who are just the sort of friends others need


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww what a great DH:) Not many men out there like that. My DH cuddles with my son its so cute. Ill post a picture..

Welcome:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Aww thanks Donna.. We all try to be loving here.

:hugs:

Shey can make her own mistakes but it will come back to bite her in the ass! She will realize the world doesnt revolve around her. Shes gonna get hit hard when her mom kicks her out!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I hope you can go and get good news:)
> 
> I have just used Jenny.
> 
> My mom read my cards and she said I will have a boy and it will be this cycle or next. lol

Thank you, I just don't feel pregnant :( its hard to describe, I just know I can't hold food down period... body temp is still way warmer than normal and my cervix is way up there I can't reach it... GRRR I'm just gonna bit the bullet and go get an exam and bloods done, I'm so over this stressing...:growlmad:

I'm so hoping you get your :bfp: Shannon its been a difficult journey for you hopefully this one will have a rainbow with a pot of gold with it... :baby:


----------



## Sweetmama26

oh and shan as for her status, whatever. I kind of creeped and she had one status as how she wants to move to califorina to meet Robert Pattison, I wish her luck with that seeing as he lives in England not California


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome krysal! Nice too see you here and you oh sounds like an angel too. Between you donna and shan im getting all teary thinking of the love you all have in your life!
Omg what is shey all about?? She had better hope she dont meet me in the street! :growlmad: thats all ive gotta say! She is a foulmouthed no hoper!
She brings out the worst in me! From now on i will not even respond to her, i think you girls shouuld do the same!
She isnt worth the stress, and cant be saved. Hi kim :hi: whats going on with u chick? Sorry your going thru so much, 
Just remember things will get better and your time will come :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I hope you can go and get good news:)
> 
> I have just used Jenny.
> 
> My mom read my cards and she said I will have a boy and it will be this cycle or next. lol
> 
> Thank you, I just don't feel pregnant :( its hard to describe, I just know I can't hold food down period... body temp is still way warmer than normal and my cervix is way up there I can't reach it... GRRR I'm just gonna bit the bullet and go get an exam and bloods done, I'm so over this stressing...:growlmad:
> 
> I'm so hoping you get your :bfp: Shannon its been a difficult journey for you hopefully this one will have a rainbow with a pot of gold with it... :baby:Click to expand...

Hmm. You might have a virus. You never know. Stress doesnt help either.. I know lol. Thanks. I hope I have babies at the end too


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Di... I'm just lost for words right now, I don't know what is going on with my body... I'm just fed up with it all period. Me and OH are soo over, why is it so hard to have someone just love you and be with you :cry: I don't even want to waste my money on drs or bloods now I'm completely gutted 2 psychics told me I was conceive in May and I had every sign/symptom under the moon GRRR


----------



## shaerichelle

Lol Krystal guess she doesnt get it! That is creepy. She's different than all of us!

Aww thanks Diane. 

She brings out some of the worse in me too lol


----------



## jelliebabie

and donna, please do post regularly, you are a credit to this thread, and we all appreciate a little honestly. Well most of us lol x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah I think I have a stomach virus no doubt. I can't hold any food down at all, 2 seconds in and 2 seconds out GRRR

But my cervix being way up and there and closed is telling me a different story.. who knows... I should just go get a check up just to see what the hell is going on GRRR

Thanks girlie... I hope you have a girlie too... x


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine was high for a bit too and I could touch it. Did you take a test?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> and donna, please do post regularly, you are a credit to this thread, and we all appreciate a little honestly. Well most of us lol x

Yeah we do... ha

Welcome Donna.... buckle up because its a wild ride :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Mine was high for a bit too and I could touch it. Did you take a test?

Yep and it was negative GRRR I just don't want to be one of those chicks on I did'nt know I was pregnant... lol but I'm having all the signs ....
Oh poo, I'll go to the doctor in the morning... I'll let you know what they say... 

Did you get a reading from Cheri22... She is Awesome, she was dead on with me... Sandra rawks too, she's more personal, she answered alot of my questions and seems to be a very caring and lovely person... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sweetmama26 said:


> oh and shan as for her status, whatever. I kind of creeped and she had one status as how she wants to move to califorina to meet Robert Pattison, I wish her luck with that seeing as he lives in England not California

Wow now that is beyond creepy, kinda stalkerish... lol

Hi Krystal... Welcome aboard... :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww kim. Big hugs babe. I know how you feel sweetheart, wish i could give you a real hug. I dont know when your bfp is coming. I did see a march baby for you.
But i definately know that you will have a son one day hopefully not too far from now. Im certain xxx


----------



## Loren

hey girlie goos, u all ok? can any1 fill me in on whats bin goin on???? 

had a wierd an awful ddream lasnyt!!!!xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Di... Wishing you and all the ladies the best... This too shall pass...

Luv your pic btw sexy mami... ;) I'll keep everyone posted... Have a great day, I'm off to do some laundry :hugs:


----------



## dottiemad79

i agree shan she will realise when her parents say sorry no more help and i think they shud do as its not their responsibilty to support her finacally when she is making mistakes 
ive been living on my own since i 16 and i have had to learn about the world the hard way, my parents havent supported me with money at all and now not with emtions either now, they helped with my dd britney when i was a single mum and i was working long shifts to support us both by having her so i didnt have to pay for child care 
and now ive got a loving caring husband who supports me in everything i do and i wudnt want to change its
and all of you girls also have loving caring husbands or partners who also supports uyou through everything


----------



## Loren

shaerichelle said:


> Sheys facebook status!
> I hate when people post shit bout me that isn't true and when they don't know shit bout me. Seriously people need to stop talking shit or one of these days if they bump into me I will beat their asses! Keep talking shit bitches and watch wat happens! Just cause ya'll aren't that fertile doesn't mean you have to hate!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/twilightmomma82?v=wall&ref=ts

wel ive just seen this post as i went to read back!!!how old is she? to me shes acting about fuking 10, get a life shey n stay out of this thread!fukn childish person uve gota son ur a MOTHER!so grow up and act like 1!!and erm to the if u bump in to any of us u wil beat our asses think agen love u deffo wudnt beat mine!am getn sik of ur shit! an that status has just pushed me over the edge!!!

al apoligize to the other girls in ere 4 writting this post but i had to so ther u go xx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi loren u have no need to apolize for you have said u are just telling the truth about wot she has written :hugs:


----------



## Loren

dottiemad79 said:


> hi loren u have no need to apolize for you have said u are just telling the truth about wot she has written :hugs:

thank u dottie :) is ur name donna?wel i'm loren nice to meet u :) hope ur hear to stay hun, u ok?xxx ive missed alot so i dont no other than sheys crap wats bin goin on so lol but little bout me so u no haha...... i'm 22 OH is 21 we wer NTNP for 20months then i fell preg i sadlt MC'd at 6 weeks (this is bk on january) and ive been ttc since feb, iva had a fertility spell cast by mia angel and using conceive + and softcups :) whats your story hun?xxxx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi loren yeah my names donna ive been hanging around for ages on this thread just that im a bit shy in writing things and expressing my feelings, 
well im 30 my dh jay is 36 we met online betoghter for 5yrs been married 9mths, ive got a dd, britney, whos 11yrs old from a perviuos realsonship, jay has a dd, chloe, whos 10yrs old from a perviuos realsonship, and we have a son together kaiden whos 4, both my 2 children were accidents wasnt trying at all on the pill both times, been trying for another :baby: since sept last yr had my last depo shot back in the beginning of may 09 so fx its now out of the system im now on about cycle 12, been having af every 25/26days
im now on day 7 of this cycle but not going to temp or opk this time just do wot ever :winkwink: 
im kept busy by helping at the local playgroup where my ds goes also by staying at home looking after the kids and the animals 
thats mostly me


----------



## Sweetmama26

dottiemad79 said:


> i agree shan she will realise when her parents say sorry no more help and i think they shud do as its not their responsibilty to support her finacally when she is making mistakes
> ive been living on my own since i 16 and i have had to learn about the world the hard way, my parents havent supported me with money at all and now not with emtions either now, they helped with my dd britney when i was a single mum and i was working long shifts to support us both by having her so i didnt have to pay for child care
> and now ive got a loving caring husband who supports me in everything i do and i wudnt want to change its
> and all of you girls also have loving caring husbands or partners who also supports uyou through everything

I was 16 when I was kicked outta my house, which is why I can't even fathom relying on my parents to help me, I'm 26 now and for 10 years I have not needed ANYONE's help but my own, I learned a lot of hard lessons in that and I've also given 2 babies up for adoption along the way. Shey makes me sick.

And Loren, Well said post, completely agree that if she ever met me on the street she'd take one swing at me and she better hope she hits me hard enough to knock me out because if she didn't it would be her last mistake because I'd beat her ass so hard. I'm not a fighter so I always let someone take the first swing so I can say I was defending myself.


----------



## jelliebabie

loren very well said babe xx


----------



## dottiemad79

thanks sweet i know how it is for you when you have lived on your own for so long and it doesnt get any easier but you learn to get by


----------



## NurseKel

I can't believe once again how out of control and off the topic of TTC this thread has gotten. It is about time you all came to the realization that Shey was not worth responding to and that if you all would've stop encouraging her by asking questions and wishing her a BFP it would not have gotten to this point. Instead many have continued to send her hugs, text her and support her behaviors. If a person is not responded to and is ignored on a thread they will eventually stop posting. It's unfortunate that people couldn't have just have done that instead of getting into conversations and making remarks about beating each others' asses.


----------



## shaerichelle

hugs to you all. Loren I love what you said. I have been in one fight. And as my mom says I hit the girl so hard I jolted her. She shoouldnt have given my sister a black eye. Lol


bbl. Lunch time


----------



## Sweetmama26

Some how in that 10 years I have started my own business, so even though it's been hard it's also been rewarding.


----------



## shaerichelle

kel I know you dislike me and ignore me.. I'm trying to be nice to you but maybe you should go elsewhere. You are always snotty to people.


----------



## shaerichelle

oh and bossy too can't forget that one.

sorry if I stepped on anyoones shoes. But I'm tired of the shit.


----------



## Loren

Sweetmama26 said:


> dottiemad79 said:
> 
> 
> i agree shan she will realise when her parents say sorry no more help and i think they shud do as its not their responsibilty to support her finacally when she is making mistakes
> ive been living on my own since i 16 and i have had to learn about the world the hard way, my parents havent supported me with money at all and now not with emtions either now, they helped with my dd britney when i was a single mum and i was working long shifts to support us both by having her so i didnt have to pay for child care
> and now ive got a loving caring husband who supports me in everything i do and i wudnt want to change its
> and all of you girls also have loving caring husbands or partners who also supports uyou through everything
> 
> I was 16 when I was kicked outta my house, which is why I can't even fathom relying on my parents to help me, I'm 26 now and for 10 years I have not needed ANYONE's help but my own, I learned a lot of hard lessons in that and I've also given 2 babies up for adoption along the way. Shey makes me sick.
> 
> And Loren, Well said post, completely agree that if she ever met me on the street she'd take one swing at me and she better hope she hits me hard enough to knock me out because if she didn't it would be her last mistake because I'd beat her ass so hard. I'm not a fighter so I always let someone take the first swing so I can say I was defending myself.Click to expand...

thanx krystal, exactly!!!who does she think she is, but uno the funi thing is, i can c her cumn in here soon and acting as if ntn has been sed or hapend and bleev me am sik of being nice to her wen she does my hed in!!!!tryng 4 a baby with sum1 shes been with 4 5 mins!!and when she says dnt tlk shit about her we dont no shit, wel sorry but she has alsymas, shes ritten in here about her hole life and whats rong and going on it at the present moment so we do no shit so have every rite to have our own opinion!but if shes gna start with all tha childish nonsense on facebook then alls i can say is i hope she givs her hed a wobble n stops lieing about her faint line on her HPT and luk after her son 4 gods sake!!!ad giv anything 4 a child at them min and she has 1 but shes determind to have another with anyone!arghhh haha rant over, nice to meet u anyway hun lol xxxx


----------



## Loren

kel i rit that post b4 because i'm 22 never had a fight in my life but i had to say it simple fact shey rote if she was to ever meet any of us she would beat our asses now to alot of u yes i am a child giving my age but i'm not, iv been nothing but nice to shey and she goes and writes that so insted of me writing it on facebook 4 the world to see i wrote it in here for her to see.x


----------



## jelliebabie

lol sweet mama, i wont mess with you! Lol, kiddin xx you have been through so much in life but your a survivor and a great inspiration to all girls who have struggled :hugs: thankyou for sharing such a personal story with us :flower: well girls i got a +opk cd 15 so looks like im oving earlier than usual! Must be the spell working! Yay! So bum in air just now lol soz tmi. Got my fresh supply. 
And shey, i know you will read this. We know what you have told us, and if its the truth then our judgments are well formed. You are a nasty piece of work. You think we hate cos we are not very fertile? We dont hate shey, that is an emotion you are proving to be filled with right now. Just because you got pregnant one time from a one night bd doesnt mean you are miss super fertile! just lucky, or unlucky however u look at it! Many people fall pregnant easy 1st time and it takes longer the next time. You are 
Cheap and easy. You say you dont want guys to use you?? Well give them sex on a plate and they aint gona want you for anything other than that!! You have no self respect, no morales, and im sorry to say, no good mother puts her child into daycare so she can go whoring about!
I have been nice to you and kind, but now you have the cheek to mock all these lovely ladies fertility. Dont come back on here you are not welcome. You are more likely to get a disease from these one night stands, if you dont already have one than a baby. And if there is a god i pray he doesnt give a poor innocent life to your poisonous womb!!! Now im done with you. Grow up little girl!


----------



## Loren

jelliebabie said:


> loren very well said babe xx

thank u di :hugs: :kiss: xxx


----------



## Loren

dottiemad79 said:


> hi loren yeah my names donna ive been hanging around for ages on this thread just that im a bit shy in writing things and expressing my feelings,
> well im 30 my dh jay is 36 we met online betoghter for 5yrs been married 9mths, ive got a dd, britney, whos 11yrs old from a perviuos realsonship, jay has a dd, chloe, whos 10yrs old from a perviuos realsonship, and we have a son together kaiden whos 4, both my 2 children were accidents wasnt trying at all on the pill both times, been trying for another :baby: since sept last yr had my last depo shot back in the beginning of may 09 so fx its now out of the system im now on about cycle 12, been having af every 25/26days
> im now on day 7 of this cycle but not going to temp or opk this time just do wot ever :winkwink:
> im kept busy by helping at the local playgroup where my ds goes also by staying at home looking after the kids and the animals
> thats mostly me

ooo thank u for telin ur story huni :) its gd to get to no a person with the fact of u dont no them in person lol.i really hope ur relaxd take this month helps huni n u get that bfp :) xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Loren

wel sed di huni!!! :thumbup: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie, you may choose to ignore people on here, but we are not so ignorant. We have tried to help shey and give her advice which is more than you have done. We care about people in here. If you dont like it, well as shan says, you know what you can do. Amen.


----------



## shaerichelle

thank you diane.


----------



## jelliebabie

your welcome shan :flower: i hate it when people who hardly ever come in here have the cheek to come in and critisise us ALL the time! Some seem to think they are better than others.
Anyway, rant of the year over! Shannon cd15 and positive opk! I think the spell is working! Its a couple of days earlier than normal! Youve had a spell and using chlomid next time! Your gonna be double lucky! :baby: :baby: :haha: luv ya x


----------



## dottiemad79

thanks loren i hope i do and all of you girlies do as well its well dersevered by all of you and you all really want to be a mum unlike others :haha:

can i still join in di as im not a regular poster ????:winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

Donna you dont come in and criticize everything we say. kel does it often!

So you are a part of the team lol

Diane woo hoo its gonna work. I have everything crossed. I forgot my provera last night :wacko: Bring on twins!:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont forget to add the positive OPK into ff..


----------



## molly85

Oh dear what happened girlies?
I just loged in


----------



## jelliebabie

hahaha donna! I give you special permission lol. Of course your welcome to come in as often as you like and say what you think! I am officially crowning you as a treasured member of the 4cs! Lol x


----------



## Loren

dottiemad79 said:


> thanks loren i hope i do and all of you girlies do as well its well dersevered by all of you and you all really want to be a mum unlike others :haha:
> 
> can i still join in di as im not a regular poster ????:winkwink:

thanx huniiii!!! hahaha love the sarcism at the end hehe.yerrr am not di like but al answer 4 her hahaha bt course, ur part of the 4C's now hun :) xxxx


----------



## Loren

molly85 said:


> Oh dear what happened girlies?
> I just loged in

hahaha do u onestly wna no xxx


----------



## dottiemad79

aww thanks girls ur great :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Loren

o and ive just gt the biggest shock of me life....whos the man in sheys avatar :| :S i thort she was with army man???? :| xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Read sheys fb status. She is talking about the 4cs and team aphrodite.


----------



## shaerichelle

lmao .. um her new guy? Its the 3rd one since shes been on here...


----------



## dottiemad79

i think i got lost with shey when she had a ticker with ttc with d/f #2 and she hadnt met him yet lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Yup. Cant ttc without having sex.


----------



## jelliebabie

you can get pregnant from eating veg soup if you are super fertile like shey, didnt you know that? :rofl: and shan, thanks i will add it! I now believe dhs swimmers are doing the backstroke down my leg lol.
Eey yuk. Hmm softcups sound like a gud idea! Lol. hi jo. Ok girlies am going to take cookie a walk and get a chippy! Starving xxx


----------



## dottiemad79

my thoughts excalty shan :thumbup: or it cud be her imaginey friend lol


----------



## shaerichelle

It is her imaginary friend. ...

LOL Diane yuck. I hate that...


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I am going to enjoy some time alone for about a hour. talk soon.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg donna! How gorgeous are you! A realife princess! Awww. And the kiddies are so cute too! I love that dress! Xx


----------



## molly85

Oh dea,I have'nt been onface book yet but I do not want her posting stuff like that on my page my work collegues have access to that.
PLease don't drag me between you guys and Kel we get on very well (sorry)
Donna, are your cycles back after depo? 
I have been freefrom my parents since I was 18 I had to nip back as I was hurt in a car accident for 18 months while I got my life back. But have always been finacially independant. I amnow a home owner which I consider 1 of lifes greatestachievments have a loving fiance, a good job, a gorgeous dog and thehope that I can be a mother. My family for all their grumpsareproud of me and in theirown ways are looking forward to a baby. 
Donna you are a brave lady giving up a child for their own good is painful thing to do rather than rear them on the breadline with little hope. I send you hugs and thinkyou express yourself very well and shouldnotfear posting here


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo. You have every right to be proud of yourself girl. You have acheived alot for someone so young! And dont worry, we wont ask you to side with anyone. I know ur good friends with kel and i respect that :flower: you working today jo? X


----------



## molly85

Does the pope shit in the woods????
Lol had my appointment we are booked in again for tuesday morning lol
Poor boy doesn't know what has hit him. walking the dog after work,healthyish lunch bding every few days and getting up for the 3 pma kick off. I better bleeding ovulate.


----------



## Loren

gemmmaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dottiemad79

hi jo yeah got my af back in sept and had them roughly about 25/26 days after the depo and had the 21 day bloods done in march which showed i was ovltaing
i havent give up a child :nope:
thanks di it was the first dress i tried on and coz i love pink i had to have it there wasnt any question about me wearing pink or having a pink themed wedding lol


----------



## molly85

ohh i thought I read you had 2 adopted??? sowwwy my reading skills are pants some times


----------



## dottiemad79

hi jo yeah got my af back in sept and had them roughly about 25/26 days after the depo and had the 21 day bloods done in march which showed i was ovltaing
i havent give up a child :nope:
thanks di it was the first dress i tried on and coz i love pink i had to have it there wasnt any question about me wearing pink or having a pink themed wedding lol


----------



## Wantabean

Hey ladies how is everyone? I am staying team yellow im afraid lol 
How has everyone been? 
Xxx


----------



## Wantabean

Hey ladies how is everyone? I am staying team yellow im afraid lol 
How has everyone been? 
Xxx


----------



## Loren

yayyyyy me n di r gna stay team yellow to kirstie wen we get r bfps lol. am fine thanx babe, how r u n spud??xxxxx any bump pics!!!xxx


----------



## molly85

I'm good I presume team yellow is your not finding out.


----------



## jelliebabie

hay kirstie! Good to see u chick! And good on you for team yellow! We already know its a boy :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Woo hoo another team yellow. I am not finding out either I want a surprise or two lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Sheys reading lol


----------



## Shey

damn straight i am reading and you can talk all you want bout me but guess what what u say really doesn't hurt me just makes me stronger and will just make you girls look stupid in the end. So adios you twofaced bitches.


----------



## Shey

ohyea and another thing you say i care bout myself, you girls obviously don't know me! but watever to each their own. And good luck!


----------



## Sweetmama26

molly85 said:


> ohh i thought I read you had 2 adopted??? sowwwy my reading skills are pants some times

That was me that gave up two babies for adoption. 

Umm Shey whose being two-faced, we're saying it here where you can see it, and I don't think us talking about how disgusting you are, or telling you off is making us look stupid.


----------



## Shey

blah blah blah wa wa wa! get a life and stop saying shit


----------



## Sweetmama26

I don't think I'm the one who needs to get a life, you brought this on yourself, You're 2 years older then I am yet you act like you're 12


----------



## Loren

act ur age u silly slut yes i calld u a slut because guess wa thats wa u r and any1 can jump in here and say u shudnt say tha bt i am coz no1 is 2 faced in here its put here 4 u to read so go on and find boyfrend numba 4 and stop bugging us no1 cares 4 u in here or the other threads ur full of shit and act ur age!!!am 22 n act older than u and am in a STABLE relaitionship i feel sorry 4 ur son u disgrace


----------



## Nixilix

Girls, let's ignore the subject. It's really not worth it. I don't want to lose you girls for the sake of someone so pathetic. 

Well still don't know what frigging dpo I am! Oh the stress of no opk or temps!!!! Argghh!!

Nice to see new faces. :)

just signed up to the gym, nice and pricey so hopefully knowing my luck I'll get preg straight away and I'm tied to 12 mths!! I would fo yoga and pilstes if I do ever end up pg :)


----------



## Wobbles

Locked for review.


----------



## Wobbles

jelliebabie said:


> lol sweet mama, i wont mess with you! Lol, kiddin xx you have been through so much in life but your a survivor and a great inspiration to all girls who have struggled :hugs: thankyou for sharing such a personal story with us :flower: well girls i got a +opk cd 15 so looks like im oving earlier than usual! Must be the spell working! Yay! So bum in air just now lol soz tmi. Got my fresh supply.
> And shey, i know you will read this. We know what you have told us, and if its the truth then our judgments are well formed. You are a nasty piece of work. You think we hate cos we are not very fertile? We dont hate shey, that is an emotion you are proving to be filled with right now. Just because you got pregnant one time from a one night bd doesnt mean you are miss super fertile! just lucky, or unlucky however u look at it! Many people fall pregnant easy 1st time and it takes longer the next time. You are
> Cheap and easy. You say you dont want guys to use you?? Well give them sex on a plate and they aint gona want you for anything other than that!! You have no self respect, no morales, and im sorry to say, no good mother puts her child into daycare so she can go whoring about!
> I have been nice to you and kind, but now you have the cheek to mock all these lovely ladies fertility. Dont come back on here you are not welcome. You are more likely to get a disease from these one night stands, if you dont already have one than a baby. And if there is a god i pray he doesnt give a poor innocent life to your poisonous womb!!! Now im done with you. Grow up little girl!

You have a foul mouth - This just ONE example.



> Dont come back on here you are not welcome.

Who are you to throw the orders about? This forum isn't ran by you, What you say doesn't mean anything ...

If you had a problem you should have come to us by using the https://www.babyandbump.com/images/bnb/buttons/report-post.gif option not throw your weight around.


----------



## Wobbles

2 members have been given a cooling off period for a month. 

Could somebody who wasn't involved in the bitching create a new group thread? If anyone takes the 'issue' over to the new thread or any other I won't hesitate deactivating more accounts, it ends here.


----------

